#ubuntu+1 2007-10-08
<WorkingOnWise> snadge: that is such a useless answer. first of all youre going to get the obligatory "if you don't want to help, shhhhh!"... second. maybe someone will inform you that for such a minor problem, and for the fact that it will likely not happen for a long time, that rather that burn the 45 minutes for for a 45 second solution, I'd ask where there is a pool of knowledge to draw from. Btw, I have used Ubuntu, beta and stable 
<snadge> ok fine.. if you look in /boot/grub/menu.lst you'll see an example for a windows entry.. copy that to the relevent section and uncomment it, edit it to point to the right device/partition.. then reboot
<LjL> does anybody get quite a few "Warning" from rkhunter on most /bin and /sbin files involved with 1) listing files 2) kernel modules?
<nunofgs> Vorbote: I did. I found the thread on the forums that mentioned it. In fact, I just finished uninstalling vmware-server and re-installing, with the any-any-113 update. The module compiles perfectly, vmware-server starts perfectly, but when I try to start a machine, it gives an error that /dev/vmmon doesn't exist (it's there, btw)
<Vorbote> nunofgs: hmmm... That sounds like a permissions problem, udev acting up probably. A reboot may help in that case.
<nunofgs> Vorbote: hmm, will try. I just chmod'ed vmmon 777 with no change
<freezerburn_> I don't seem to have "System>Preferences>Themes" The themes button is missing, anyone know how to get it back in gutsy?
<nunofgs> going to reboot
<_dan_> freezerburn screenshot
<snoip> ikonia... what was the nvidia white / no borders commands?  I had a reboot, didn't save them first...
<nunofgs> Vorbote: during the compilation of vmmon, gcc spewed out a few warnings about uninitialized pointers. Do u think maybe something's wrong with the patch?
<savvas> freezerburn_: it's appearance now
<peol> Hey. Has anyone else experienced weird behaviours (hickups, video playback locks GUI etc) since yesterdays (kernel - and correct me if I'm wrong, alsa) update?
<savvas> freezerburn_:  I mean it's under "Appearance"
<Vorbote> nunofgs: don't worry about those errors. They are harmless as far as my experience goes.
<beerfan> I'm seeing dhcdbd message in my logs about /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 not found. What the heck is that?
<WorkingOnWise> snadge: thanks. I have never had a problem with grub, so I never needed to learn about it. Looks fairly straightforward. Gonna reboot now, get windows to fix its partition, then get back into a real OS, and run xp as a virtual machine. I don't figure it deserves a real processor to beat down!
<ConstyXIV> is there a reason we don't have APT using torrents or some other form of P2P instead of/in addition to old-fashioned HTTP?
<wabiD> is there a way to have my taskbar sort wondiws
<ConstyXIV> wabiD: what do you mean by sort?
<wabiD> so if i open firefox, then gimp, then a new firefox
<wabiD> the second appears next to the first
<wabiD> not at the end
<ConstyXIV> does anyone else have a splash screen in gnome
<ConstyXIV> ?
<ConstyXIV> or more accurately, did anyone else not have it and fixed it?
<freezerburn_> savvas: thanks!
<ConstyXIV> does compiz "just work" in kubuntu gutsy?
<gnomefreak> ConstyXIV: no kubuntu will not have compiz enabled by default they are waiting for new kwin in kde4
<asomething> Hey all, I'm having a screen resolution issue in gutsy. I'd been using the ati restricted driver with no problem  until logging in today. Now my resolution is stuck at 640x480 with no way to change it in the new screens and graphics gui. Any ideas?
<crimsun> asomething: /var/log/Xorg.0.log may have some leads
<thompa> i installed this time round with no migration assistant and grub installed
<thompa> there was no other way to have a dual xp boot on this vaio , installer would stop with target partitions on desktop
* strangelv happily discovers that he can dist-upgrade now without having Gnome installed.  The problem has been fixed!
<kyja> what startup file should I put modprobe p4_clockmod
<crimsun> kyja: /etc/modules
<kyja> ok thx
<kyja> I dont seem to have that path ! omg
<kyja> oh hay !! I found /etc/default/cpufreqd
<kyja> I see a line asking for a module name
<mon^rch> just wanted to say to all pertinent ppl. nice job on gutsy. great OS!
<mohamed_> hello all , after i upgrade from feisty to gutsy i face alot of troubles with my ATI vga card, can anyone help me which driver can work well, i don't need 3D ?
<mon^rch> vesa driver works nice
<wabiD> you should still get better results from the ati driver if you get it set up nice
<wabiD> vesa wont do anything widescreen
<mon^rch> oh? hmmm. ty fyi
<mohamed_> what is fyi ?
<mon^rch> for your information
<mon^rch> ;)
<mohamed_> :)
<mohamed_> thx, i will try vesa and see what will happen
<jdrake> Does anyone know how to assign the volume keys a different volume control to control? Currently it controls 'front', when I want to use 'pcm' or 'surround'.
<mon^rch> good luck... I screwed my kb trying to map keys :P
<crimsun> jdrake: assign the desired mixer elements by using System> Preferences> Sound
<jdrake> OH that is great, thanks.
<jdrake> Glad I don't have to do any alsa configuring
<kyja> ok darn, how can I get cpu scailing to work at startup !!.
<kyja> right now I have to do sudo p4_clockmod
<jdrake>  kyja, I would enjoy being able to do that by a applet.
<kyja> and put a new applet in the menubar because the one it starts up with does not build a switching list
<xubean> hey guys, i updated my machine to gutsy beta, and when it restarted, it doesn't start the gdm. i can only see the command prompt. Any help?
<_dan_> apt-get install gdm
<xubean> but shouldn't that be already installed?
<jdrake> xubean: Is 'gdm' in /etc/init.d?
<xubean> don't know...
<dn> do `etc/init.d/gdm restart` if it is
<jdrake> Well, look.
<kyja> gdm? is that for me?
<xubean> hehe! sorry.. i am in command mode, and i don't know a lot of commands, so i don't really know how to look...
<dn> no kyja, xubean
<xubean> well... i'll try anyways..
<kyja> ah lol k sorry
<_dan_> xubean should be, on the other hand gdm should come up right? :O
<dn> you probably shouldn't have installed the beta then :p
<_dan_> xubean ls /etc/init.d/gdm
<_dan_> and that what dn said :P
<xubean> ok, restarting the machine, hold up...
<kyja> oh but it helps me :)
<kyja> I can add modprobe in a file in init.d
<jdrake> I installed the beta because this is a new machine that needs newer kernel.
<xubean> _dan_ when i type ls /etc/init.d/gdm it lists the same thing in a green font...
<_dan_> xubean try as root or with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dn> sudo etc/init.d/gdm restart
<_dan_> dn too slow :P
<dn> doh
<dn> :p
<xubean> ok, hold up, right now i tried doing the installing of gdm, may be that was what it was...
<xubean> almost done...
<heartsblood> how do I change my TTy console font back to what it was in feisty?  The gutsy upgrade made it look really blocky and kinda hard to read
<xubean> cool! done my gdm started...
<heartsblood> change that, very hard to read
<WorkingOnWise> snadge: thanks for the help. after windows fixed the drive, I'm back in Ubuntu. Gonna install play with the desktop effects tonight!
<alecwh> I'm loving Gusty 7.10, but I can't enable desktop effects. Can someone help me get them working? I get the error "Desktop effects could not be enabled".
<xubean> weird, my machine didn't really get updated!!!
<dn> what graphics card alecwh ?
<_dan_> xubean in that caste apt-get dist-upgrade is your friend
<alecwh> I don't know, dn. I have a Dell Latitude D630. I can find a link if you need.
<alecwh> dn: I think maybe integrated graphics.
<_dan_> alecwh lspci|grep VGA
<dn> that might be a problem
<alecwh> dn: 0:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<dn> although i thought you could still use them barebones
<_dan_> intel should be capable of aiglx no?
<dn> the ubuntu forums have guides on getting compiz working with intel integrated cards i think
<alecwh> dn: I've used compiz fusion with Fiesty on this laptop, and it was pretty good.
<xubean> _dan_ i did that and it had some problems with kzdata... and then i looked up in forums and somewhere i found out i had to change the timezone and stuff, and i changed it and it seemed to work, but hten i lost my gdm, and i had to do sudo apt-get install gdm
<alecwh> dn: Are the guides for gusty?
<dn> have you had a look at Restricted Drivers in Administration?
<_dan_> xubean apt-get dist-upgrade in console gogo
<dn> you'll probably just need to get some better drivers
<alecwh> dn: Yes, I only have the wireless card to enabled.
<alecwh> be*
<xubean> ok, i'll do it again,
<dn> is there an option for your card alecwh ?
<alecwh> dn: no
<_dan_> arent intel opensource driver?
<jdrake> Are there any good whiteboard applications available?
<alecwh> dn: any ideas?
<_dan_> alecwh u may have a chace asking in #compiz-fusion, those guys will help u get compiz to work, if your gfx card is capable
<kyja> /etc/init.d/Ascailer    trying that.
<alecwh> ok, thanks _dan_.
<xubean> _dan_ it says after unpacking about 494MB will be installed, but like i said, i've already been through this... but lets see what happens this time... thanks for the help
<_dan_> xubean do it
<_dan_> it may broke in the middle
<_dan_> and u got a half upgraded system
<xubean> _dan_ i am doing it... its installing right now...
<alecwh> I have a dell latitude d630, and I think I need to upgrade my drivers to get compiz-fusion to work. Can someone help me upgrade my driver?
<DanielTF> guesty is really messed up rite
<DanielTF> i have endless updates
<DanielTF> i download 200 updates everyday
<DanielTF> and then i found out they are the same
<IndyGunFreak> DanielTF: you have endless updates, cuz its constantly being updated.
<IndyGunFreak> i probaly have about 100 or so every morning
<DanielTF> it displays an error message when i install those updates
<DanielTF> i just download 100 updates
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i've had no pros.
<DanielTF> and another 248 now
<IndyGunFreak> when i first installed, i had about 30min worth of updating.
<DanielTF> and also when i use compiz i dont have borders
<alecwh> Hello, I just upgraded to Ubuntu Fiesty, with my Dell Latitude D630. I'm having trouble getting desktop effects to work. When I press enable, it says "Desktop effects could not be enabled".
<DanielTF> When compiz is not i dont have window decorations, can someone please help =(
<gnomefreak> alecwh: you upgraded to feisty?
<gnomefreak> alecwh: feisty support is in #ubuntu
<nemesis> i just fresh installed gusty and i need to add a hard drive into /etc/fstab. how do i do that?
<gnomefreak> alecwh: you need to install the 3d drivers for your video card and not all cards are able to use desktop-effects (in gutsy)
<alecwh> gnomefreak, sorry, I mean gusty.
<gnomefreak> alecwh: what card?
<alecwh> gnomefreak: I have integrated graphics, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<kyja> ok I have got spu scailing working on startup and can be adjusted with applet
<kyja> cpu
<gnomefreak> alecwh: the 965 will not beable to use compiz
<kyja> someone need advice?
<alecwh> gnomefreak: Ever?
<gnomefreak> alecwh: for gutsy
<alecwh> gnomefreak: I used it perfectly in fiesty!
<gnomefreak> alecwh: it doesnt have things it needs (cant remember what)
<gnomefreak> alecwh: yes i know but its not the same compiz either
<alecwh> gnomefreak: So what are my options? Can I custom install compiz-fusion or beryl?
<gnomefreak> alecwh: no not really. check with people in #compiz to see if they have a way but you will not beable to use ubuntus
<alecwh> gnomefreak: lame. :(
<gnomefreak> alecwh: i dont remember the exact reason but the driver lacks something needed
<alecwh> ok.
<gnomefreak> alecwh: tell intel not us since its their driver thats missing whatever it was that was needed
<snoip> I'm back... life is good once again.
<snoip> good for me, i mean!
<nemesis> i just fresh installed gusty and i need to add a hard drive into /etc/fstab. how do i do that?
<snoip> thanks for the assists.
<DanielTF> how do i auto mount a partition on start up
<kyja> jdrake, would you like help. I can tell you how to get scailing to start on startup and be able to adjust with applet
<jdrake> kyja: Would be helpful :p
<kyja> ok :)
<snoip> quiet all of a sudden...
<kyja> jdrake, create a file in /etc/init.d I named mine cpufreq.sh
<kyja> jdrake, lines inside... 3 lines #!/bin/sh
<kyja> jdrake, modprobe p4_clockmod
<jdrake> Does p4_clockmod work with core2duo?
<kyja> jdrake, /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector -g conservative
<kyja> I am not sure about core2duo I have p4 hyper threading
<ppj> a new AWN was just released
<kyja> shows up as two cpu;s
<ppj> if you guys are into it
<prakriti> I am having cpu-scaling issues in gutsy, I had the same problem in feisty and disabled the kernel modules.
<prakriti> Is that what I should do here or is there a possible fix?
<kyja> jdrake,  do this in termonal cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<jdrake> 2000000 1600000 1333000 1067000 800000
<kyja> then it probly will work
<prakriti> Mine is capped at 700mhz :(
<prakriti> 700000 600000
<kyja> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
<jboyd> anybody else have a problem where nm-applet won't connect to networks? i had to use dhclient for wireless
<jdrake> userspace powersave ondemand conservative performance
<kyja> that will tell you the governers. you might not like conservitive as a default
<kyja> in that file
<kyja> make sure the file is executable
<kyja> then there is one more thing to do
<jboyd> also, the latest kernel doesn't boot my machine, says it' can't mount root, but 2.6.20-16-generic works fine, 2.6.22-13 fails
<nikin> hy
<nikin> i just upgraded to gutsy
<nikin> and after the upgrades my drives will not mount
<nikin> only /
<jboyd> nikin,  same issue on 2.6.22-13 and -12
<kyja> add your applet and do in the terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets  and answer yes so you allow access to applet to adjust things
<jdrake> kyja: 'CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor'?
<kyja> now you type in the terminal sudo modprobe p4_clockmod then p4_clockmod and restart
<kyja> yes the little applet for the menubar
<jdrake> FATAL: Error inserting p4_clockmod (/lib/modules/2.6.22-13-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/p4-clockmod.ko): Device or resource busy
<kyja> sudo
<jdrake> It is sudo
<kyja> ooh busy
<kyja> perhaps you have it running now
<kyja> you add the applet what does it say?
<kyja> should not tell you its unsuported
<jdrake> I reconfigured the applet, and it works with menu
<kyja> awsome :)
<jboyd> any ideas why 2.6.22-13 won't mount / ?
<jboyd> but 2.6.20 will
<jdrake> One other problem I notice in my install is a lot of System menus are missing, like synaptic.
<jdrake> 'admin' menus rather
<nikin> jboyd: my one mounts /, just nothiung else
<jboyd> nikin, yeah, i don't get / mounted ... what fs are you using?
<jboyd> nikin,  i'm using ext3
<nikin> jboyd: ext3 to
<nikin> and if i try to manualy mount /dev/sda5 for instance.. it tels me that it is mounted
<kyja> oh oops I put that file in /etc/acpi/start.d
<jboyd> nikin, yeah i don't even get that far.
<jboyd> fuckin kernel panics
<nosrednaekim> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> ugh--latest update borked konqueror
<snadge> you mean theres a non borked versino of konqueror?
<bazhang> haha
<nosrednaekim> lol
<bazhang> won't quit either--what's the terminal command to kill an app?
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: killall <appname>
<hydrogen> bazhang: also... ctrl+alt+escape in kde gives you a nice skull & crossbones to foribly kill an app
<jboyd> sweet.
<jboyd> got 2.6.22-13 to work without panicing
<bazhang> hydrogen: thanks,
<jboyd> sudo grub-rebuild
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: thanks
<jboyd> err
<jboyd> dpkg --configure -a
<jboyd> then
<jboyd> sudo update-grub
<jboyd> reboot and it works
<bazhang> adept-notifier also won't die--hangs out in top right corner of screen and if you maximize it, then it shrouds the screen in black--will not be killall'd either.
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: yup tell me about it
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: konqueror no totally unresponsive--better alternatives than firecrash?
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: icefreezer?
<bazhang> er firefox
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<bazhang> haha
<kevinO> anyone get the 360 controller to work in gutsy yet?
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: firefox works well for me..
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: it just seems a bit on the bloaty side compared to konqueror..
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: use dillo then ;)
<nosrednaekim> or kazehackse
<nosrednaekim> or however that is spelled
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: hahahaha
<bazhang> konqueror is toast...sad face...
<bazhang> time to install firefox
<xubean> hey is dan still here? if not, while upgrading to gutsy beta i get this error: "Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-plugins_1%3a0.6.0+git20071004-0ubuntu2_i386.deb"
<xubean> "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<prakriti> anybody have an issue where cpu scaling on core2duo's caps your proc to 700mhz?
<xubean> anybody have any idea about the error?
<bazhang> what is ubufox? new package it seems.hmmm
<bazhang> ubufox - modifications for ubuntu firefox (default) install
<nosrednaekim> prakriti: oh thats useful ;)
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: yeah...automatic codec installer and such I think
<jboyd> hmm
<jboyd> i don't even see ubofox in my apt-cache search resulots
<prakriti> it sucks... :(
<prakriti> I can disable the kernel modules on boot and it will run full speed.
<jboyd> ah it's already installed.
<bazhang> ugh ubufox instalsl ms-ooxml-interoperability-plugin
<bazhang> just kidding
<bazhang> installs even
<tinin> Hi, how is kubuntu gutsy going? Has it still big bugs?
<nosrednaekim> tinin: some...
<nosrednaekim> tinin: not really bad
<tinin> like?
<tinin> please, I'm interested
<nosrednaekim> tinin: bazhangs konqueror has just gone AWOL
<VousDeux> that's not an easy question to answer...it really depends a lot on the hardware
<tinin> I need a newer kernel to play with the wifi usb stick
<|neon|> tinin: i'm using kubuntu gutsy with the latest updates on MY QUAD CORE EVERY DAY USE WITH  O REAL ISSUES
<jboyd> my nm-applet is broken =\
<tinin> so I'm awaiting
<kyja> it has big bugs and I can not lie
<kyja> hehe that would me jammin tune
<Aishiko> I agree a couple big issues which I'm hoping will be taken care of in the next 11 days
<tinin> Aishiko what "big issues"
<Aishiko> tinin: I get a show stopper on a regular baisis everyother weekend
<tinin> I need a stable system
<Dr_willis> then you dont want to mess with beta software
<|neon|> compiz acts funny sometimes abd k9copy acts up if i'm runnning vmware at the same time besides that my systems is pretty rock solid
<Aishiko> tinin: if it's a beta by defienation it's unstable
<Aishiko> tinin: wait 11 days and then upgrade.
<Dr_willis> wait for Ubuntu Gutsy Service Pack 1 :()
<Vorbote> Aishiko: if you want a stable system you should use a stable distribution (such as a "gold" release or an enterprise distro such as an Ubuntu LTS, Novell Server or RHEL...)
<kyja> service pack lmao
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: when is that? two days later?
<Vorbote> That's what we get every six months. The Ubuntu service pack.
<tinin> And so what about compiz for kubuntu users? I'm beeing jealous of gnome users
<kyja> ah yes psyco animal names
<Dr_willis> tinin,  thats very much a work in progress
<kyja> I love ubuntu
<Aishiko> Vorbote: was I complaining no I was stating a fact gees look at my response to tinin.  gees listen don't lecture to those that are giving advice similar to yours to others.
<Dr_willis> tinin,  i got it working.. but it has issues. :)
<Dr_willis> compiz under gnome has issues as well.
<nosrednaekim> tinin: works very well here, not automatic, but just one command :)
<|neon|> tinin: compiz is running 999% fine for me with all the bell and whistles
<|neon|> 99%
<|neon|> on kubuntu
<tinin> and no errros with the taskbar or the pager?
<bazhang> huh? installed firefox and no icon--need to launch it from the console?
<|neon|> avant windows navigator crashes every now and then , none for me
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: hummm odd.
<tinin> *errors
<nosrednaekim> tinin: not that I have found
<tinin> I guess I'll try to upgrade these days
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: very smooth though (when launched from Konsole..haha).
<nosrednaekim> haha
<|neon|> i am using the restrictes drivers for my 8800 gts and so far is great even after upgrading kernels
<bazhang> yay!
<|neon|> i ran the new suse 10.3 on a virtual machine its ook but i will stick to kubuntu
<|neon|> the only thing i would like to do is to get dmraid working other than that i'm happy
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: its not burning/freezing is it?
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: not so far--give me a few, I'll make it happen..haha
<dn> how do you check the version of an installed software thorugh apt-get?
<tonyyarusso> dn: apt-cache policy <package)
<Vorbote> dn: apt-cache policy <package>
<Vorbote> dn: or apt-cache show <package> for full information.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@unaffiliated/vorbote]  by Seveas
<jcsmith> hi everyone, i recently upgraded to the gutsey beta, since doing so, udevd is eating up approximately 50% of my cpu time, a dmesg shows the following lines to be repeated at a very rapid rate: [  551.304000]  device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<jcsmith> [  551.320000]  device-mapper: table: 254:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<jcsmith> any ideas?
<spasticteapot> I think I've disabled my wireless card. I'm not exactly sure how, or how I might go about reenabling it.
<naught101> anyone been getting xine errors?
<naught101>   Major opcode of failed request:  141 (XVideo), etc?
<kyja> cpu scailing definatlly has made gutsy more stable. laptop does not over clock and power off on me with those power hungry apps.  I limited it from 3,4ghz down to 2.55 and it was a trooper
<naught101> kyja: using cpufreq, or powersave?
<kyja> spufreq
<kyja> cpufreq
<kyja> with the p4clock module
<spasticteapot> Hmm.
<nosrednaekim> kyja: you the one complaining about it always shutting down when you were installing packages?
<kyja> yeah, it was shutting off on me doing many things
<nekostar> naught101 what video u got?
<nekostar> intel by chance?
<naught101> yeah
<naught101> nekostar: why? is it not working currently?
<nekostar> blacklisted recently
<nekostar> lemme look in logs...
<nekostar> ur gma is waht the 3000?
<naught101> I don't understand that sentence :(
<naught101> gma?
<nekostar> which intel one is it
<nekostar> gma 3000 / 3100 / x3000 / x3100 ?
<naught101> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<naught101> that what you mean?
<nosrednaekim> nekostar: thats pre-santa rosa there.
<nekostar> lspci | grep -i vga
<nekostar> do that
<naught101> nekostar: it's the one I just pasted
<nosrednaekim> nekostar: he just said what his graphics card was...
<nekostar> lspci -vn | grep -i vga
<naught101> 00:02.0 0300: 8086:2592 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<nekostar> yeah
<nekostar> 8086
<nekostar> ok lemme find the workaround one sec
<naught101> nekostar: is it safe to assume that this is likely to be fixed before the 18th?
<nekostar> wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<nekostar> nope
<Nuked> I am curious as to which repositories should be enabled
<nekostar> not till EXA is done or something
<nekostar> which is gonna be like a year?
<nekostar> there is a workaround
<nekostar> use that blacklist instructions to unblacklist yourself [skip the blacklisted check] 
<naught101> I'm not using compiz-fusion at the moment..
<nekostar> then go to #compiz-fusion and do !mplayer
<nekostar> go to the last linky and get the libfaac and the mplayer there
<Nuked> naught101: neither am I... on feisty I had serious problems with the ati driver
<nekostar> and mplayer will work with xv in compiz
<nekostar> naught101 i assume the problem that your talking about has to do with the compiz?
<naught101> dude, I'm not in compiz
<nekostar> or this is happening in metacity?
<nekostar> dude im listening
<naught101> in kwin
<nekostar> ~_~
<nekostar> w/e i dont support kde
<nekostar> someone else might
* nekostar goes off
<naught101> I have compiz installed, but it's not running at the moment
<nosrednaekim> naught101: I will... whats the problem..
<naught101> yeah, well there's no kubuntu+1 channel...
<nosrednaekim> gnome jerks..
<naught101> nosrednaekim: video not working
<nekostar> nosrednaekim eff u and him
<jboyd> hmm
<nekostar> its not like im getting payed for this
<nekostar> and its not like he was exactly clear
<jboyd> azureus-gcj core dumps in gutsy...
<nosrednaekim> naught101: what about it is not working.
<nekostar> i'm rather surprised its borked
<Nuked> nosrednaekim: haha.. gnome jerks
* nekostar shrugs and goes off for real
<naught101> nekostar: dude, chill out, I don't have a probelm. thanks for helping
<nekostar> oh wait
<nekostar> what makes u assume i even run gnome?
<naught101> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<naught101>   Major opcode of failed request:  141 (XVideo)
<naught101>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 ()
<naught101>   Serial number of failed request:  2567
<naught101>   Current serial number in output stream:  2568
<Nuked> naught101: !pastebin
<naught101> that's what's happening nosrednaekim
<naught101> Nuked: I know, I though it wasn't that long though....
<nosrednaekim> naught101: no clue... but one thing is for sure... its not a KDE issue ;)
<Nuked> naught101: I didnt realize you were going to stop there... some folks get really touchy about pasting
<naught101> yeah. is it possible that just installing compiz-fusion and not running could still screw it up? nekostar?
<naught101> thanks nosrednaekim
<naught101> true Nuked. no offence taken ;)
<nosrednaekim> naught101: possible. try uninstalling it.
<nosrednaekim> did it ever work with gutsy?
<kevinO> ok i did get the 360 controller working is anyone woul dlike to know :D
<Nuked> naught101: isnt compiz-fusion included by default?
<nosrednaekim> Nuked: not with kubuntu
<Nuked> aaaah
<naught101> Nuked: I dunno, I upgraded from feisty with apt-get, not a CD
<Nuked> naught101: I did that and it horribly broke my system
<naught101> nosrednaekim: I don't know. I don't think I tried it.
<Nuked> so I resorted to a most unconvinient reinstall
<naught101> hehe, maybe it broke my xvid
<Nuked> inconvinient*
<Nuked> a question... the packages in gutsy-proposed... were they supposed to be enabled when dist-upgrading?
<nosrednaekim> I don't think so
<Nuked> Oh boy..
* Nuked says it no longer matters, as I reinstalled... but I believe the synaptic howto on upgrading mentions that it should be enabled
* Nuked says adept not synaptic
<nosrednaekim> lol... I didn't upgrade.. but I never heard of that
<Madpilot> anyone having trouble getting Add/Remove or Synaptic to run on the Livecd?
<Nuked> Yeah, my upgrades always seem to fail miserably
<Nuked> Madpilot: YES
<Madpilot> the CD integrity was clean, but add/remove stalls
<Nuked> and so does the installer
<kevinO> cat //home/kevin/.xpad360/Makefile
<kevinO> oops
<Nuked> I had to run the ubuntu live cd installer more than once for it to install gutsy
<Madpilot> Nuked: know if there's been a bug filed yet?
<Nuked> actually I hadn't looked... I just finished my install
<Nuked> Madpilot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/33097
<Nuked> ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 33097 in synaptic "update-manager hangs for 10 seconds" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<LiMaO> everyone's sleeping already?
<bazhang> nooo
<Dr_willis> ZZzzzz....
<LiMaO> i'm frustrated with lack of java for 64bit gutsy =/
<erichj> moo
<LiMaO> using 32bit firefox didn't work
<Madpilot> Nuked: not the same issue, I think - I can't get add/remove or synaptic to start at all
<bazhang> wowza
<LiMaO> guess i'll have to use virtualbox everytime i want to access my homebanking
<Nuked> Madpilot: not a big fan of apt-get?
<usser> LiMaO: java 1.4 works
<usser> LiMaO: its buggy though
<Madpilot> Nuked: that doesn't work either currently
<Nuked> Madpilot: what architecture?
<Madpilot> Nuked: 32bit
<LiMaO> usser: it doesn't. at least not on my bank's site =/
<Nuked> ah, Im running the 64 bit
<Madpilot> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Madpilot> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Madpilot> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Madpilot> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<LiMaO> i guess everyone's running 64bit nowadays
<Madpilot> meh, sorry for miniflood
<jboyd> Madpilot, sudo?
<usser> LiMaO: 1.4 is old so yea, lack of java is really frustrating
<Madpilot> ya, "sudo apt-get install"
<Dr_willis> LiMaO,  not me.. i dont see much need for it.
<jboyd> Madpilot, or do you have synaptics running?
<Nuked> jboyd: he cant get it to run at all
<Madpilot> jboyd: nothing is running (visibly) that should have a lock on apt
<Nuked> brb
<jboyd> Madpilot, rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock ?
<Madpilot> although gnome-system-monitor isn't starting either :|
<prakriti> how would one go about disabling cpu-freq?
<LiMaO> Dr_willis: it may be placebo, but seems faster for me
<jboyd> Madpilot, sudo cat /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<LiMaO> also for (de)compressing files, and 3d rendering
<LiMaO> it's a lot better
<alec> im having some trouble. im in 7.10 and i cant add new workspaces. any help please? i have no idea what to do.
<Dr_willis> use the compiz settings tool. :)
<LiMaO> alec: right click on the small squares on the bottom right side of your screen
<Madpilot> jboyd: that returns nothing
<LiMaO> then after you go to preferences, just set it up there
<Dr_willis> if compiz is enabled.. you must use the compiz tool to set the # of workspacew. not the gnome config tool.
<alec> LiMao: i tried that, theres no option. I only get options until the change # in rows.
<prakriti> I added these to my blacklist but they still loaded: acpi_cpufreq cpufreq_userspace cpufreq_stats cpufreq_powersave cpufreq_ondemand freq_table cpufreq_conservative
<alec> ah, where in the compiz tool can i find this?
<prakriti> does anybody know why ubuntu is still loading them?
<LiMaO> alec: don't you have the 'number of columns' option?
<Dr_willis> It should be in the menus,  or install.. err.. i forget its name.
<Dr_willis> this is going to be Faq #2 i bet for Gutsy
<Dr_willis> !find compiz-settings
<alec> no, i only have up unti; "show all workspaces in 1 rows"
<jboyd> Madpilot, does the lock file exist?
<ubotu> Package/file compiz-settings does not exist in gutsy
<Madpilot> jboyd: not sure - one sec
<Madpilot> jboyd: yes, it does
<alec> im the compizconfig settings manager, cant find anything in all these panes relating to number of workspaces.
<Dr_willis> compizconfig-settings-manager - Compiz configuration settings manager
<Dr_willis> should be in the first 'tab/item' i recall
<jboyd> Madpilot, can you run apt-get clean?
<jboyd> Madpilot, also try rm /var/lock/rpm/transaction
<jboyd> rm /var/lib/rpm/__db*
<jboyd> rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Dr_willis> General --> desktop size
<alec> found it, thanks!
<Dr_willis> note that compiz can be Pick about those #'s
<Dr_willis> be picky
<alec> ah
<Madpilot> rm: cannot remove `/var/lock/rpm/transaction': No such file or directory
<rfcompte> does anybody know anything about problems with the kernel upgrade from last week?
<alec> ugh, this bluetooth is terrible, it doesnt capture half of my key input.
<jboyd> Madpilot, try all 3, you'll probably just have the last one
<LiMaO> brb, setting up stuff
<rfcompte> anyone?
<bazhang> fine here.
<Madpilot> jboyd: last rm worked, but apt-get still complains about something else having a lock...
<majnoon> ok only having ONE probblem here how shut down crash reporting (it crashes me puter)
<jboyd> Madpilot, what's the error message again?
<Nuked> Oddly enough... I have no desktop icons on either ubuntu or kubuntu
<jboyd> Madpilot, try rm -rf /root/.synaptic
<majnoon> ok only having ONLY ONE probblem here how shut down crash reporting (it crashes me puter)
<Madpilot> rm: cannot chdir from `.' to `/root/.synaptic': Permission denied
<jboyd> heh crash reporting crashes your computer ...
<jboyd> that's more than one problem
<jboyd> Madpilot, sudo rm -rf /root/.synaptic
<Madpilot> duh, of course
<Nuked> majnoon: you dist upgraded didnt you
<Madpilot> jboyd: still locked
<jboyd> Madpilot, hmm ... hold
<majnoon> i can USUALLY fix the OTHER problems ,and Nuked YUP
<jboyd> Madpilot, automatic update manager running?
<Nuked> majnoon did you enable the gutsy-proposed repo?
<jboyd> Madpilot, ps auxww | grep automatic-update-manager
<majnoon> i THINK so
<Madpilot> jboyd: no results, so nope.
<majnoon> Nuked, the rest stuff works ALMOST perfectly
<jboyd> actually i think it's just update-manager
<jboyd> Madpilot, yep, just update-manager
<Madpilot> ubuntu   15121  0.0  0.0   2976   752 pts/1    R+   03:12   0:00 grep update-manager
<Nuked> majnoon: but you still notice that the menu and other stuff have considerable lag when you click on them to the time they are rendered
<Madpilot> there the bastard is. how come there isn't an  icon on my notification area?
<jboyd> Madpilot, hmm wtf.
<majnoon> no
<majnoon> it actually FASTER Nuked
<jboyd> Madpilot, no, that's not it, that's you looking for it i think
<jboyd> Madpilot, can you run synaptic?
<Nuked> majnoon I would get your exact problem... and only when using something gtk or gnome based
<jboyd> Madpilot, or is it just apt-get that fails
<jboyd> ...
<Nuked> kde stuff works ok
<majnoon> it do it in KDE too
<Madpilot> jboyd: no, it won't start - neither will add/remove
<jboyd> Madpilot, frustrating.
<Nuked> majnoon: I know but it takes longer for the crash to happen on kde for whatever reason
<jboyd> Madpilot, something is running that's using it, did you just install gutsy?
<rfcompte> hey guys anyone is using the last gutsy kernel (2.6.22-13)?
<Nuked> rfcompte: yes
<clusty> was curious if it were possible to have 3d acceleration for 2 video cards at the same time - laptop has both intel and nvidia cards
<Madpilot> jboyd: not installed at all - just running the LiveCD
<WGGMk> ok, trying to setup a samba server.. but i deleted the /etc/samba/smb.conf & /etc/samba/smbusers... now I reinstalled and samba daemons fail to start
<jboyd> Madpilot, wait you're trying to update the live cd?
<majnoon> i was wondering when it official how do change ??
<Madpilot> jboyd: no, I'm trying to install something while on the LveCD
<rfcompte> Nuked: do you know of someone having problems with it?
* Nuked had an issue with it
<Dr_willis> !find samba.conf
<ubotu> File samba.conf found in logwatch
<Dr_willis> figure that out. :) heh - remove --purge and reinstall logwatch perhaps?
<Dr_willis> !find smbusers
<jboyd> Madpilot, sorry, i haven't fucked with the livecds .. hmm
<ubotu> Package/file smbusers does not exist in gutsy
<WGGMk> Dr_willis: lol thanks again
<Madpilot> jboyd: first time I've ever had serious issues w/ LiveCDs, even pre-release ones
<Nuked> how do I get gutsy to read/write ntfs?
<WGGMk> Nuked: it should be built in
<jboyd> Madpilot, i didn't even realize you could run apt-get from the livecd
<hydrogen> !ntfs3g | nuked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !ntfs-3g | nuked
<ubotu> nuked: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<majnoon> Nuked, no recomend ntfs r/w
<Madpilot> jboyd: of course you can, it's a full instance of Ubuntu, just temporary
<jboyd> Madpilot, true.
<george__> I have uses gentoo for about 5 years, but I am new to ubuntu. xserver-xorg-video-ati 1:6.7.195 has huge problems how can I downgrade to 194 that I was using yesterday
<jboyd> Madpilot, well, you'd think so atleast :)
<Nuked> majnoon: why not?
<majnoon> it POSSIBLE but no recommend
<Madpilot> jboyd: no, I've done it on previous livecds, it used to work...
<majnoon> M$ still hides settings etc.
<jboyd> i mount my ntfs as rw, probably a bad idea though.
<jboyd> my windows install is fubar'd anyways, imagine that.
<jboyd> wireless drops itself every half hour or so and requires reboot to come back
<jboyd> retarded.
<majnoon> if going to dual boot i recomend a seperate fat32 partition for sharing
<WGGMk> Dr_willis: went to remove logwatch and its not installed.. suggestions?
<Dr_willis> learn to backup config files in the future - befor deleting them. :)
<jboyd> majnoon, or just mount ext3 from windows
<Dr_willis> WGGMk,   try installing logwatch?
<george__> Does anyone have any ideas for me
<Dr_willis> WGGMk,  or find some other samba.config example and use it.
<WGGMk> Dr_willis: aight, thanks for the info.. sorry for the lack of experience.. but we gotta learn somehow
<Dr_willis> what was the other file?
<Dr_willis> I dont even have a /etc/samba/smbusers
<WGGMk> Dr_willis: smbuser's.. was following a tutorial to get samba up and running locally for now.. and it said to create that file
<WGGMk> Dr_willis: you have any good articles? or references you can toss at me?
<jboyd> WGGMk, accept that smb.conf, that's the default.
<Dr_willis> To get it running.. i normally just install the samba package. and edit the smb.conf file..  takes all of 2 min.
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 6816 kB, installed size 14752 kB
<WGGMk> Dr_willis: is it just local for you? or you accept external connections too?
<Dr_willis> my whole lan can get to  the machine.. if thats what you mean.
<WGGMk> Dr_willis: and outside your lan? say perhaps me for example?
<Dr_willis> edit smb.conf, enable home shares. make them writeable..
<Dr_willis> you DONT DONT DONT use samba over the internet.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> shall i say dont more
<WGGMk> Dr_willis: lol... would about samba with vlan?
<Dr_willis> unless of course ya do ssh tunneling or somthing like that.. i guess
<Dr_willis> which i never used.. so cant help ya there.
<Dr_willis> ssh would be much safer and proiberly easier
<WGGMk> ok
<WGGMk> i dont get it though.. sudo apt-get remove --purge should dump smb.conf files?
<Dr_willis> dump? you mean delete?
<WGGMk> yea..
<WGGMk> as in since there is no file when reinstalling it should create this file again.. or am i wrong?
<WGGMk> that was my intent when i rm -Rf the file and remove --purge then installed again
<Dr_willis> You are thinking in windows terms. :)
<WGGMk> seems to be so
<Dr_willis> you just purging the package should of removed the configs.. UNLESS they were 'changed' I belive
<WGGMk> they were
<Madpilot>  --purge does remove configs too, afaik
<Dr_willis> but i do NOt think the samba config file is part of the samba package.
<Dr_willis> could be --purge may remove them depending on the package. never tested it.
<WGGMk> well that would imply everyone has the config file by default cause i didnt create it
<Dr_willis> WGGMk,  correct./ theres is a /etc/samba/stuff on a clean install i noticed.
<Dr_willis> not sure what package it came from however.
<Dr_willis> thats with out samba package being installed.
<Dr_willis> not sure why its there. :) but guess somthing needed it.
<WGGMk> grrr...
<Dr_willis> !info apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file: APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8.2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
* Dr_willis installs apt-file to search and find out where
<WGGMk> find out where smb.conf is or where it came from?
<Dr_willis> Its in /etc/samba/ :)  i know that much
<Dr_willis> lets look at  http://packages.ubuntu.com/ also
<alec> hey, im on a macbook pro with 7.10 beta and im getting weird/crackly-ish sound (just tried playing some music). any help?
<WGGMk> sorry for being a n00b.. a ~ after a file name is in use right? like smb.conf~
<Dr_willis> usr/share/samba/smb.conf				    net/samba-common
<Dr_willis> WGGMk,  thats a 'old' backup from vi or some other editor. :)
<Dr_willis> not 'in use'
<WGGMk> ok.. sorry
<majnoon> i was wondering when it official how do change ??
<alec> any help with the crappy sound im getting? :P
<majnoon> jboyd, i no recomend ext3 from windows either same thing M$ foobars EVEYTHING
<Dr_willis> Hmm..  i cant seem to find where /etc/samba/smb.conf comes from
<LiMaO> alec, are you using alsa? which apps are giving you crappy sound output?
<jscinoz> hey guys, im packaging a few games as debs, what is the correct location for the game data, /usr/share/games or /usr/lib/games?
<Dr_willis> it has examples in other packages.. but not the original
<naught101> anyone here running kubuntu
<naught101> ?
<WGGMk> Dr_willis: i found smb.conf at /usr/share/samba/ looks pretty auto gen'ed.. so i copied it to /etc/samba/ and its starting now.. appreciate the help
<alec> sound is much worse than os x, rhythmbox was giving the worst.
<WGGMk> Dr_willis: now i just have to figure out what im doing lol.. (god im so new at this)
<LiMaO> alec: have you tried xmms for mp3 playback? tell me how it sounds to you
<alec> right now im playing it in totem but it sounds faded.
<alec> ill try it out
<tritium> Dr_willis: the installation of samba-common creates it
<alec> xmms says "please check that your soundcard is configured properly" and crap
<Dr_willis> tritium,  yea. that was my thinking also. :)
<alec> got XMMS to play, nevermind, changed to ALSA
<alec> still sounds like crap
<WGGMk> Dr_willis: would I have to set the interface to a local IP from the router.. for just my lan to access it?
<tritium> Dr_willis: you can verify by looking in /var/lib/dpkg/info/, at the samba-common scripts
<alec> turned on the EQ, its alright.
<Dr_willis> WGGMk,  ive never had to mess with that setting. You got more then one ip?
<WGGMk> Dr_willis: not more then one external.. just more then 1 node on the router
<tritium> Dr_willis: e.g., the .postinst
<Dr_willis> tritium,  ok. :) i trust ya man.
<Dr_willis> so to 'recreate' the default. he would purge/reinstall the samba-common package.
<WorkingOnWise> is there a way to "recover" a synaptics session? I was in the middle of downloading a bunch of pkgs and the video freaked out. it is known problem with the nvidia drivers, with an easy workaround. There are a bunch or pkgs on my drive now that have not been installed. how can I get apt-get or synaptics to finish the job?
<Konam> hey, i'm having problems with the pidgin's plugins
<tritium> Dr_willis: that's one way
<_lemsx1_> WorkingOnWise: just do: apt-get -f install
<Konam> when i enable one of them and restart pidgin it doesn't remember the plugins i've enabled....
<WorkingOnWise> lol.....as in "finish"? sweet!
<LiMaO> vbox has some problems with usb on gutsy
<_lemsx1_> Konam: permissions are wrong for the files under ~/.purple ?
<_lemsx1_> Konam: sudo chown -R $USER ~/.purple
<_lemsx1_> Konam: where $USER is your username of course
<Konam> _lemsx1_ but how could that happen, is the default pidgin installation
<Konam> ??
<_lemsx1_> Konam: dunno. just taking wild guesses
<Konam> _lemsx1_ it didn't work :(
<_lemsx1_> Konam: did you try launching pidgin from the command line using --debug ?
<kb3llm> i just installed 7.10 beta in QEMU and theres no toolbar at the top. Any clues?
<_lemsx1_> kb3llm: perhaps compiz?
<LiMaO> just for curiosity, what irc client do you people use?
<kb3llm> _lemsx1_: ??
<_lemsx1_> LiMaO: /me likes Pidgin
<Konam> LiMaO Xchat
<LiMaO> kb3llm: try right clicking where it should be. it may appear
<_lemsx1_> kb3llm: exactly. follow LiMaO's advice
<LiMaO> it happens with my bottom panel
<kb3llm> LiMaO: didn't work..
<Dr_willis> same here
<_lemsx1_> kb3llm: compiz is enabled by default. it might be doing some stupidity to your panels
<Dr_willis> :) no panel till i click
<LiMaO> i really hope this minor stuff gets fixed in the final release heh
<_lemsx1_> Dr_willis: yep. it happened to me earlier
<_lemsx1_> LiMaO: i just disabled compiz ;-)
<Cobain> uhg i clicked cancel real quick on a message i thought was from evolution and it was from the gusty install. it broke it :(
<Cobain> http://pastebin.com/m2a53af62
<_lemsx1_> switching users does not work with compiz
<kb3llm> how do i disable it?
<_lemsx1_> kb3llm: appearnace control panel
<kb3llm> is that a qemu setting, or ubuntu?
<kb3llm> _lemsx1_: in ubuntu? I cant get there... I dont have a toolbar.
<_lemsx1_> kb3llm: desktop effects
<kb3llm> _lemsx1_: i cant get there
<_lemsx1_> kb3llm: yes you can. that's just a command
<kb3llm> ohh
<Cobain> anyone have any idea on how to fix it?
<_lemsx1_> kb3llm: try: metacity --replace &
<secret901> I installed kubuntu-desktop in 7.4 and removed it.  I just upgraded to ubuntu 7.10, and now I'm having trouble running some applications
<secret901> it keeps thinking that I'm using kde
<Konam> where is the wizard to set the compiz effects that you want?
<kb3llm> _lemsx1_: i'm in q kju, on mac os x, how do i get to a terminal?
<secret901> konam: preferences->appearance
<Konam> and no the 'normal' 'extras' 'custom' one, it doesnt work
<LiMaO> sometimes some weird stuff happens around here. just like now, i was browsing my folders with nautilus and all of a sudden, i get a message saying 'the folder contents could not be displayed'
<Cobain> im missing basically all libs
<kb3llm> _lemsx1_: in ubuntu (on q kju)
<Konam> secret901 i'm referring to the one that we had in feisty
<Cobain> dpkg: error processing tzdata (--configure):
<Cobain>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<Cobain> i keep getting that no matter what i do
<Dr_willis> kb3llm, in OS-X theres a programs or somtning direcory that has a terminal icon i recall
<secret901> anyone know how to get rid of all traces of kde?
<LiMaO> nautilus is freezing a lot. have to kill its processes many times a day
<secret901> after a botched kubuntu-desktop install?
<riotkittie> there isnt a wizard. you can install compizconfig-settings-manager
<kb3llm> Dr_willis: i mean in os x, but in the ubuntu emulation\
<kb3llm> i have no way to get to a terminal in ubuntu, because i have no toolbar
<Dr_willis> kb3llm,  you now have me totally confused..
<riotkittie> kb3llm: alt + f2
<Dr_willis> alt-f2  run xterm
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> if thts working
<_lemsx1_> secret901: how about renameing your $HOME and starting with a blank directory ;-)
<secret901> I'm trying to run zsnes but it's having trouble accessing some files in the kde directory
<kb3llm> alt+f2 does nothing
<_lemsx1_> kb3llm: right click on the desktop and create a new launcher with "gnome-terminal" as the command
* Dr_willis wonders what zsnes needs in the .kde dir.
<secret901> it didn't have problems in Edgy
* _lemsx1_ is going to bed. ttyl
<secret901> but now having problems in Gutsy
<LiMaO> oh, btw, some (probably) basic question to which i don't know the answer: i was browsing a video folder of mine and as i didn't have all the codecs installed at that time, i don't have nice preview thumbnails, just plain icons. now that i have the codecs, every other video folder i open loads the videos and create thumbnails, except for that 1st one, which still shows the icons. how do i fix it?
<Dr_willis> installing zsnes now.
<secret901> ***Dr_willis: it says unable to poll /dev/input0...
<Cobain> i cant figure out why tzdata wont configure
<LiMaO> no zsnes for 64bit =/
<Madpilot> what is the package name for Add/Remove Apps?
<secret901> it's unable to access the file .kde/socket-dell
<Dr_willis> secret901,  its working here.
<secret901> Dr_willis: probably because you have a clean install...
<secret901> I had a botched install of kubuntu-desktop that probably is leaving some traces
<Dr_willis> secret901,  perhaps. :) thats why i do clean installs
<Dr_willis> it does say  Unable to poll /dev/input/event1
<heguru> Madpilot: gnome-app-install
<Dr_willis> its scanning for joysticks
<nekostar> WHAT
<Dr_willis> i dont see what kubuntu-desktop woul dhave to do with zsnes at all. :)
<nekostar> eh
<secret901> Dr_willis: me neither...for some reason it's unable to find a file in the .kde subdirectory
<Madpilot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-app-install/+bug/150434  <-- anyone else with something similar?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150434 in synaptic "synaptic/apt-get/Add/Remove errors on Gutsy Beta LiveCD" [Undecided,New] 
<fulat2k> hi folks, what's the best way to install libdecss in gg?
<secret901> Dr_willis: the file is named socket-dell
<MrMazda> Is anyone not getting dbootstrap failure while installing base packages on gutsy beta2 i386? This happens to me on both network and CD installs. an error was returned while trying to install the initramfs-tools package onto the target system happens every time
<Dr_willis> secret901,  that sounds like some X 'socket' thang. :)  lets see what i got
<secret901> Dr_willis: when I upgraded to Gutsy, it asked me to input my user info again
<LiMaO> no one knows the answer to my video preview thumbnails question?
<Dr_willis> I got a  socket-MythBox
<Dr_willis> seems theres some  arts sound server settings/files in there
<secret901> Dr_willis: maybe this new user doesn't have permission to access the old directories?
<Dr_willis> could just delete the socket-whatever dir.
<Madpilot> Has Gnome's workspace-switcher been crippled so you can't change the # of desktops you have?
<secret901> Dr_willis: it shouldn't ask me to register a new user when I upgrade, should it?
<riotkittie> Madpilot: no. go to System Menu > Appearance
<Dr_willis> try zsnes  -ds    to  Disable sound output
<riotkittie> you have to change it on one of the tabs there
<Dr_willis> secret901,  no idea there. I never do upgrades.
<secret901> Dr_willis: then how do you retain your settings?
<riotkittie> System > Preferences > Appearance, rather. which is ridiculous. but :x
<Dr_willis> secret901,  i keep /home on its own partition. :)
<Dr_willis> then i edit fstab to mount it after i get installed.
<Dr_willis> actually /home is on its own hd. :)
<Madpilot> riotkittie: where in Appearances? Lots of theme stuff there, can't see anything on increasing the # of virtual desktops
<Madpilot> used to be set by right-click->Prefs on the switcher itself
<riotkittie> Madpilot: do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<Dr_willis> Madpilot,  its in the compiz config thing. general swettings.
<Dr_willis> its NOT in the switcher - Unless ya got compiz disalbed. (i think)
<Madpilot> riotkittie: this is a default gutsy livecd - is that not running by default?
<Dr_willis> this is getting to be such a faq. :) heh ..
<riotkittie> Madpilot: I'm not sure.
<Madpilot> Dr_willis: so Gutsy ships compiz, but doesn't have all the tools to configure it installed by default?
<leli1> Dear all... How can I install specific version of package? for instance: I have kdebase-ubuntu27 but I want to use ubntu26...
<riotkittie> brb. my kid is making farm animal sounds
<Dr_willis> Madpilot,  the GNOME 'settings manager' has a streamlined down set of settings
<Dr_willis> the FULL (complex) tool is in  compizconfig-settings-manager - Compiz configuration settings manager
<Dr_willis> if you install it. the gnome 'none/some/fancy' options also have a button to run the full compiz config tool.
<prakriti> how do i disable cpu frequency scaling? blacklisting the modules didn't work
<Dr_willis> and its in the menus as well
<Madpilot> I've never considered "number of virtual desktops" to be a particularly advanced config option :|
<prakriti> do i need to do anything to make the blacklist take effect?
<Dr_willis> Madpilot,  whatever.. tell it to the devs.
<secret901> I'm trying sudo cd /home and it's telling that "command not found"
<leli1> I'm trying to find out the bug in gutsy in kdebase package and I want to find out the package vesrion where it occurred..
<Madpilot> secret901: you never need to use sudo in front of cd
<Dr_willis> compiz + gnome is still very much rough at spots. :)
<prakriti> lol
<Madpilot> Dr_willis: lovely. and we're shipping this by default *why*, exactly?
<riotkittie> Madpilot:  to drive people insane, of course
<Madpilot> ah, of course. silly me.
<secret901> Madpilot: I'm trying to get into a subdirectory named ".kde", but it's telling me "permission denied"
<secret901> Madpilot: how do I get in there?
<dmb> stupid question, will gutsy use xgl if the card doesn't work with aiglx?
<dmb> for compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> Madpilot,  disable compiz then. :)
<riotkittie> # of VDs should be on one of the appearance tab, but because my install is "tainted" with ccsm,  i cant tell you which :|
<Madpilot> Dr_willis: riotkittie - at least Metacity & sanity are easy to get back...
<xid> is this the newb chanel?
<Madpilot> secret901: do "ls -la ~/.kde"
<Madpilot> w/o the ""
* Dr_willis starts up a faq. :)
<leli1> Does anybody see my messages? just to be sure, that they were sent. :-)
<secret901> thanks all, I fixed the problem...the file somehow had limited acess.  So I used chmod
<riotkittie> i dont know why they have it turned on by default, or at least implemented in the manner that it is.
<jscinoz> is the "View as list" mode of nautilus broken since the last partial upgrade for anyone?
<Madpilot> Dr_willis: FAQ #1: Why is compiz so broken yet shipped by default? A. Damifino.
<Dr_willis> To get the Full Compiz settings panel "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"  - the Compiz configuration settings manager
<Dr_willis> Madpilot,  Marketing would be my guess.
<riotkittie> marketing. will be the downfall of us all. <weep>
<Dr_willis> Madpilot,  youve just stumbled upon some of the more trivial issues with it.
<kingrayray> Yeah. I use Compiz constantly and never have any problems..
<Madpilot> hey, at least compiz works with my ATI vidcard - that I was slightly impressed by. Not even using the restricted drivers currently.
<riotkittie> Dr_willis: ooh, have you discoverd really nasty problems? do tell :D
<dmb> where can i see the the package list for #ubuntu+1 ?
<Dr_willis> lets see.. lately.. vncclient poped up a 'enter password' dialog.. but that input box wouldent take any input...
<Dr_willis> panel at bottom shows up only after i click on it. :)
<riotkittie> yea, i'll give them that. i tried setting compiz up on feisty. it did not go well.
<Dr_willis>  had the no-imput on some other programs as well.
<prakriti> no-input was a big issue with java progrmas
<prakriti> i think that has been fixed though
<Dr_willis> prakriti,  Bingo.. had same issue with frostwire just yesterday
<Dr_willis> couldent rember what it was. :)
<Dr_willis> MythTV front end does work with compiz however.
<Dr_willis> zsnes worked. :)
<Dr_willis> Under Kde/kubuntu - thers a lot of oddities. :)
<riotkittie> the only thing i've really run into is invisible panels. oh, and for some reason, my windows fade in and out at random, but i think i turned something stupid on
<prakriti> I love the shift switcher, bound it to button6 on my mouse, scrollwheel through windows... <3
<Dr_willis> riotkittie,  aha.. i know that one.. Theres a "shade/darken windows based on their focus history" - seen that make a window 'shade' when the tab key is hit..
<kelly> im new to ubuntu/linux... how do i install a new desktop version after download.
<mzuverink> Man, Gusty is a beautiful beast!
<riotkittie> kelly: desktop version as in... release? or gnome/kde/xfce/ so on and so forth
<prakriti> Does anybody know why it still loads modules even though I blacklisted them?\
<prakriti> This is driving me nuts, I hate to have to reroll the image.
<prakriti> Not that it is hard I guess.
<kelly> i honestly have no idea... my brother put ubuntu on my computer...
<MU9214> still no menubar, I'll be ba`ck tomororow
<MU9214> tomorrow
<prakriti> kelly : burn the cd, put it in the drive, reboot
<Cobain> so i got the configure issue resoved by removing and then reinstalling tzdata but now im evidently missing a bunch of packages or something because when x boots i dont get anything except for a wallpaper
<Dr_willis> riotkittie,  i think 'trailfocus' can cause issues
<riotkittie> Dr_willis: dont have that enabled
<kelly> yeah... that's the part i don't now how to do .... i don't know what to burn on the cd
<gunny> anyone know of a pptp client that can be used without having network-manager installed ? I am using wicd instead of nm for both wireless and wired atm
<Dr_willis> riotkittie,  heh - it dont seem to be working anyway for ma at this this time
<Cobain> what do i need to install to make sure i have the whole desktop package?
<riotkittie> oooh maybe its opacify
<riotkittie> ah ha!
<Madpilot> anyone else on LiveCD? I can use the Appearances widget to turn compiz off, but when I try to turn it back ON Appearances freezes and Compiz doesn't turn on again...
<leli1> guys... help needed.. where can I download .deb package of specific version. I tried to find it on packages.ubuntu.com, but failed..
<Dr_willis> riotkittie,  Hmm.. seems a lot of the plugins are not working for me  right now.. the  ADHD one waint working
<mzuverink> Madpilot, I had that prob w/ the live cd too, however once installed it worked fine
<riotkittie> i ended up microwaving the live CD :|
<hsystem-x> hahaha
<Madpilot> riotkittie: that bad? :)
<riotkittie> Dr_willis: all the ones i've used are working well for me
<Dr_willis> riotkittie,  my wife likes the 'zoom' feature
<Dr_willis> :)
<hsystem-x> haahah that was funny man.. microwaving the live cd haha
* Madpilot shudders at pidgin's hideous smileys, and longs for xchat again
<riotkittie> Madpilot: it went great until I was attempting to install. i suppose it didnt like my external eSATA drive
<Cobain> i had messed up my gusty install can someone please tell me what i need to install to get a working desktop?
<Evanlec> i like the zoom feature with my wireless keyboard/mouse on my bed
<Dr_willis> benchmark plugin  = not working either
<Cobain> gdm starts but i dont get audio or toolbars
<riotkittie> it kept locking up at either 8 or 53%
<prakriti> Madpilot : BitchX baby!
<Madpilot> mzuverink: so long as it's a LiveCD problem only - no issues on the install, then it's not worth a bug report
<dfgas> i messed up my font sizes in the appearence menu, can someone do a screen shot of theirs and send it to me please?
<Dr_willis> windows previews = not workign either.
<Dr_willis> wobbly windows = is working. :)
<hsystem-x> Cobain, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop OR sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Nuked> I cannot seem to mount my ntfs partition
<riotkittie> ohhh so thats how zoom works.
<prakriti> great for uhm... pictures
<Nuked> and I even tried ntfs-config
<Cobain> hsystem-x it says its already installed. if i remove and reinstall it same thing
<Nuked> should I forcefully mount it?
<prakriti> Nuked : watch your language!
<mzuverink> Madpilot, just live cd, installed, works like a chanmp except w/ compiz on when first loads desktop the bottom panel wont appear until I click the desktop and that will or is fixed now according to a conversation last night here
<Nuked> prakriti: what are you talking about?
<prakriti> jk
<Cobain> Nuked talk of rape is not allowed in this channel
<Nuked> BUT ITS MY DRIVE!
<mzuverink> prakriti, !language
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. seems the settings tool isent setting the settings.. :)
<Nuked> Dr_willis:  you dont say... what should I do?
<dfgas> there needs to be a default button
<Cobain> :( i need a working desktop
<Cobain> i feel like im in 1996 again running BitchX
<Nuked> Cobain: HA!
<Dr_willis> Nuked,  mounting ntfs? learn the proper way to manually mount the things?
<slasher> hey, where can i see the x errors with this bulletproof x?
<riotkittie> ooh. scale is nice.
<Madpilot> next compiz gripe: is switching workspaces via mousewheel really broken, or is it just me?
<dfgas> please, anyone, give me a list of font and font size in the fonts tab in appearence
<Nuked> Dr_willis: I can properly mount it... the frontend gave me the command... im just wondering if it can damage the partition or the likes
<Dr_willis> Madpilot,  i roll the wheel on the desktp here and it changes
<Cobain> i wish i had a desktop to test it on
<Dr_willis> Nuked,  mounting it read only. proberly not..
<riotkittie> i can switch via wheel.
<Madpilot> dfgas: sans, sans, sans, sans bold, monospace, all 10pt
<crdlb> Madpilot, you mean on the pager?
<Dr_willis> Nuked,  writing to it.  possibaly.
<Dr_willis> Wheel on the Pager = Nothing.
<dfgas> ty
<Cobain> no alt+f2.. no right clicking
<Nuked> Dr_willis: I want read/write... a command would be helpful
<Cobain> doesnt seem like gnome is starting
<Madpilot> Hover over the workspace-switcher, roll the mousewheel - should change desktops. Doesn't seem to in compiz
<crdlb> Madpilot, that's because compiz uses viewports
<crdlb> that's a bug in the panel
<mzuverink> compiz-tray-icon...anyone get that to work?
<riotkittie> nope
<Dr_willis> Nuked,  that needs the ntfs-3g stuff I do belive.  and i enble that by running the ntfs-config tool.
<Madpilot> crdlb: that's a lousy bug. I use the mousewheel to switch desktops all the time... :|
<usser> mzuverink: i gave up on it kept messing my configuration
<Nuked> Dr_willis:  and that tool isnt doing the tricl
<Nuked> k
<DanaG> And the wheel-near-screen-edge seems to be gone.
<mzuverink> usser, mine wont even appear
<crdlb> Madpilot, well you can on the desktop with the viewport switcher plugin
<crdlb> DanaG, it's possible with some tweaking
<Madpilot> crdlb: but by default mousewheel-switching is broken. Very uncool.
<crdlb> Madpilot, yeah :/
<Dr_willis> Nuked,  it will only change the fstab IF theres a ntfs entry in there to begin with. i do belive
<Madpilot> s/Compiz/Crapiz
<crdlb> that kind of thing can't happen if compiz is supposed to be a transparent replacement for metacity
<Nuked> Dr_willis:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567668
<Nuked> apparently I am not the only one with the problem
<Nuked> I think I will have to do a clean reboot in windows
<Cobain> i guess ill be tryinig kde
<Nuked> then try my luck again
<Nuked> ill let you know what happens
<bazhang> ugh no sound after last upgrade (to video card drivers?)
<mzuverink> with compiz set to custom, what must I do to customize it, does not seem to be a way or Im blind
<Madpilot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libwnck/+bug/129152
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129152 in libwnck "cannot set number or name of workspaces from workspace switcher applet" [Medium,Fix released] 
<riotkittie> mzuverink: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Dr_willis> mzuverink,  theres no button that says 'preferances' next to the customize selector?
<Dr_willis> if not.. You just asked Faq #1 :)
<mzuverink> thank fols
<mzuverink> *folks
<Dr_willis> To get the Full Compiz settings panel "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"  - the Compiz configuration settings manager
<crdlb> Dr_willis, heh :)
<Dr_willis> To Set the # of desktops in Gnome Install the compizconfig-settings-manager , then under General -> Desktop Size. (be carefull, some # of desktops dont work well with compiz)
<Dr_willis> thers #2 for ya.. for free! :)
* riotkittie hugs her 32 desktops
<Dr_willis> I hear that 5 desktops do not work well.
* crdlb has 1 desktop
<crdlb> as does almost everyone else using compiz
<riotkittie> i didnt have a problem with 5. right now i have three.
<Madpilot> On my full install (still Feisty) I run eight
<Dr_willis> Default was 2 here it seems
<Madpilot> default in gutsy is two
<crdlb> Dr_willis, yup hasn't changed
<Madpilot> I think it's been two since Edgy
* Dr_willis uses the fancy win-tab switcher.. :)
<Cobain> uhg this is pissing me off
<crdlb> Dr_willis, which one? :)
<Dr_willis> the little flippy card one..
<riotkittie> i feel ripped off. 32 desktops... and i get like 12?!
<Dr_willis> Shift Switcher
<Konam> I have one question, my ntfs partition was mounted with write permissions, automatically by gutsy, the ntfs-3g driver is default in gutsy?
<crdlb> the "coverflow" one?
<Dr_willis> Not sure why its called 'shift'
<riotkittie> ooh.  thats nice. and very useful.
<crdlb> Dr_willis, well it can do both coverflow and flip3d
<riotkittie> as opposed to the one in vista ;P
<Dr_willis> Konam,   i think it is the default now.
<Dr_willis> crdlb,  oh? neer noticed that one.
<dfgas> hmmm, wonder if vbox is still gona lock up, haven't used in weeks
<crdlb> yup just change switcher mode
<Konam> Dr_willis wow, it isn't patent covered? I mean, the whole ntfs thing?
<Dr_willis> Konam,  aparently not. :)
<Dr_willis> we have had vfat read/write for years
<LiMaO> has anyone been successful in running google sketchup in gutsy? (via wine)
<Dr_willis> It is nifty that videos can still play while Win-Tab (shift switcher)  in copiz.. in their little windows.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Quick Poll. anyone else set their minimize/close/ animations to 'random' so you can see them all by min/maxing a window over and over? :)
<Nuked> Dr_willis: clean windows reboot did the trick
<crdlb> Dr_willis, I just tried them one-by-one back in the day :)
<prakriti> arrgggg
<prakriti> blacklist fails me :(
<prakriti> or i fail
<Dr_willis> prakriti,  this isent 'talk like a pirate day....' :)
<Nuked> yarrrrrrg
<usser> ahoy matey
<Dr_willis> Well time to go Shiver Me Timber! and walk the poopdeck!
<Dr_willis> night.
<prakriti> :(
<usser> hahaha
<Madpilot> irritated bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/150443
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150443 in compiz "Compiz in Gutsy Beta: No workspace switching with mousewheel" [Undecided,New] 
<Nuked> night
<prakriti> I can't get my proc higher that 700mhz :9
<prakriti> ubotu : mine works
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mine works - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prakriti> :(
<usser> prakriti: its probably scaling, make your comp do something cpu intense it'll rise
<Madpilot> prakriti: ubotu is a bot
<prakriti> it is usser
<dfgas> anyone use virtualbox on gusty?
<prakriti> Madpilot : figured that one out
<prakriti> usser : but the scaling is borked iwth my chip
<usser> prakriti: it is doing intense stuff?
<prakriti> apperendly
<Nuked> nay dfgas
<Nuked> virtualbox is moste unclean
<usser> most unclean :)
<usser> lol
<dfgas> ?
<dfgas> what do you mean?
<Nuked> usser: spelt it that way on purpose
<usser> dfgas: he means its evil
<usser> pure evil
<dfgas> no one likes virtualbox?
<Nuked> I was kidding dfgas
<dfgas> what do you suggest?
<dfgas> ahh
<prakriti> usser : it thinks my chip's max freq is 700mhz
<dfgas> i was having problems with it a few weeks ago. it would just lock up
<dfgas> ahh
<dfgas> it has mine # 3.04ghz
<dfgas> @
<prakriti> I can't force it higher, with feisty I eventually had to remove the modules from the boot image
<LiMaO> dfgas: i use it and like it
<prakriti> I hoped they would fix it with gutsy.
<dfgas> are/were you using version 1.5?
<LiMaO> dfgas: yes, on gutsy 64bit
<LiMaO> and it works perfectly, except for the usb stuff
<prakriti> If I install 64bit, will it be a pain to run things like doom3 or other binaries?
<prakriti> or impossible?
<dfgas> i had problems with 64bit
<LiMaO> dfgas: which problems?
<dfgas> never tried on this machine, but my amd lapop i did
* Nuked laughs and simultaneously wonders if the ubuntu satanic editions codename was "most unclean"
<dfgas> wireless problems
<LiMaO> everything works just great in here.. except for that java plugin for firefox, which is inexistant
<dfgas> drivers not working right for the wireless
<dfgas> i have never used it on this machine
<dfgas> pentium d 920 2.8ghz @ 3.04
<LiMaO> prakriti: never tried to load doom3 in here
<LiMaO> dfgas: and what's wrong with your virtualbox? or nothing at all
* DanaG uses Virtualbox.
* burns1111 uses Virtualbox as well
<dfgas> did you have lock up problems a few weeks ago
<DanaG> On 32-bit.  If you have 64-bit, it's out of my field.
<dfgas> i use xp home on here
<DanaG> I was having the host periodically freezing with nvidia, but I fixed it by installing irqbalance.
<LiMaO> dfgas: i used to have it running on a 32bit feisty.. just installed it again today, on this 64bit gutsy
<DanaG> I haven't noticed anything broken with Virtualbox 1.5.0, except for freezes on VM resume or on host resume from sleep.
<LiMaO> DanaG: usb isn't working correctly if you run vbox on gutsy
<DanaG> Oh, and I had high CPU usage on it, until I fixed a separate BSOD this way: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Freidablog.blogspot.com%2F2006%2F05%2Fvirtual-pcs-crashing-with-intelppmsys.html&ei=MrcJR6-xFp2QgAPq-LWpCA&usg=AFQjCNERZS-qOIzPFE0vtRNp9yhR4XTJDg&sig2=F9JZN7QNGNHoqoThxfB9Vg
<DanaG> argh, dang googlified links.
<LiMaO> gotta sleep now.. see ya all tomorrow
<LiMaO> good night everyone
* LiMaO sleeping
<DanaG> Oh, I think you need to add something to fstab.
<DanaG> none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=46,devmode=664 0 0
<dfgas> i use about 24-30% of one core with vbox
<DanaG> I was using 100% of one until I disabled IO-APIC and the processor.sys/intelppm.sys drivers.
<DanaG> Oh, and don't let the guest install the intel microcode update before you disable those two drivers.
<prakriti> how do i regenerate my boot image after deleting modules?
<TheRepacker> if you are having freezes with nvidia, there is a known problem with 100.14.11 and 14.19 drivers, you have to go back to the 14.09 drive or one of the 96XX drivers
<TheRepacker> bug is 145112
<TheRepacker> throttling will only work sometime
<FunnyLookinHat> is evince crashing for anyone else whenever you try to open a pdf on gutsy?
<dfgas> hmmm
<burns1111> PDFs seem to be working for me with Evince (on Gutsy)
<DanaG> I'm using 14.19, but I haven't had any freezes lately.
<DanaG> Give irqbalance a try.
<DanaG> Now the only freezing I get is the bogging down when under heavy I/O load.
<srbaker> folks
<srbaker> having trouble with my gutsy install
<srbaker> . /etc/X11/Xsession.d/40guidance-displayconfig_restore calls /usr/bin/displayconfig-restore
<Zoffix> Hi, I am wondering why `man foo` always displays "No manual page for that entry". Even `man kill` displays that. Is there a special package that needs to be installed now?
<srbaker> the latter doesn't exist
<srbaker> startx works, but gdm doesn't
<TheRepacker> I'm running 9636 on the 64 kernel, been over a week with no freezes, but still having pbolems with the generic kernel so I'll give it a trial, because I made the mistake of installing the 19 driver
<jack|ass> Is there a fix for Firefox dying randomly when not in 24-bit color mode?
<RAOF> jack|ass: Probably to not use flash, I'd guess.
<jack|ass> RAOF: is it a flash issue?  even when i removed the flash plugins it continued to do this.
<RAOF> jack|ass: Oh, then maybe it isn't a flash issue.  That was just my first guess.
<jack|ass> RAOF: flash works in 24-bit color, so i dunno... Problem is my video chipset has very little memory on it and if i run in 24-bit color, i don't get DRI and everything runs like ass. :(
<RAOF> Owch.
<alecwh> Hello! Is it possible to manually install Compiz-Fusion on Gusty? My desktop-effects won't work (my video card is blacklisted, but it worked in Fiesty with compiz-fusion)
<RAOF> alecwh: You can set SKIP_CHECKS to 1, I believe, to get around the blacklist.
<alex_mayorga_> Hi, can somebody help with Bug #146706
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146706 in xorg "[Gutsy Beta]  Live cd graphics fail with nvidia geforce4 440 go " [Undecided,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146706
<alecwh> RAOF, how can I do that? :)
<RAOF> However, your card is obviously blakcllisted for a reason, probably because Xv won't work with it :).
<prakriti> is there a known issue with cifs?
<alecwh> Xv won't work on it.
<alecwh> ROAF: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<alecwh> ROAF: But my video card worked PERFECTLY with fiesty + compiz-fusion...
<RAOF> alecwh: So, you want to create a file ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager.
<alecwh> Ok. And ROAF, even though Xv isn't supported, will it still run?
<RAOF> alecwh: In that file, you put "SKIP_CHECKS=yes".  And all the compatibility checks are bypassed.
<alecwh> ROAF: ~ just means the home folder right?
<RAOF> Yes.
<prakriti> did cifs change any: retrying with upper case share name
<prakriti> mount error 6 = No such device or address
<alecwh> Yes to what? :D
<prakriti> I can't get any of my shares to mount
<prakriti> hrm
<RAOF> alecwh: Yes to "~ = $HOME". And to compiz will run, but you'll only get a black window when you try playing video under Compiz and do anything with the window.
<prakriti> i think this is my fault
<prakriti> nvm
<alecwh> ROAF: That sucks. :(
<alecwh> ROAF: Does beryl have the same problem?
<Madpilot> what is the terminal version of gnome-system-monitor again? Not just top, but the one that shows all running processes
<pvh> Madpilot: try "ps aux"
<Madpilot> thnx
<alecwh> ROAF, do you know if Beryl will work?
<Ximal__> hello
<Madpilot> WTF? "ps aux | grep synaptic" shows three instances of synaptic running?
<RAOF> alecwh: Yes, beryl will have the same problem.
<Ximal__> anyone else notice the broken ubuntu.irc server ?
<RAOF> alecwh: It's a problem with your graphics card drivers.
<Ximal__> ..
<alecwh> ROAF: Is there a chance that the problem will be fixed? Can I JUST have the cube?
<Ximal__> would someone kick my Ximal and XImal _ alias please
<george__> ps aux | grep synaptic
<george__> damn
<Madpilot> Ximal__: irc.ubuntu.com is just a forward to Freenode
<Ximal__> aye i just noticed..
<Ximal__> i keep timing out while being forwarded and flung into freenode's mirror irc servers.. lol
<pvh> Madpilot: weird
<Ximal> finally..
<Ximal> well.. Im installing a dual boot onto my laptop
<Ximal> Everything but the wireless config is working perfect..
<pvh> Ximal: suspend / hibernate?
<Ximal> anyone here feel like helping me fix it once the install is done ?
<Madpilot> pvh: even stranger, 'sudo killall synaptic' won't kill 'em
<RAOF> alecwh: The problem is being fixed now, but is highly experimental.  It may make Hardy, or it may not.  And enabling *any* compiz feature will kill Xv.
<pvh> Madpilot: throw a -9 in there
<george__> <Madpilot> Mine only has 1 running
<pvh> Madpilot: kill actually sends a polite request
<alecwh> RAOF: Too bad... damn video drivers... :( Thanks for your help anyway!
<alex_mayorga_> RAOF, any pointers on Bug #146706
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146706 in xorg "[Gutsy Beta]  Live cd graphics fail with nvidia geforce4 440 go " [Undecided,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146706
<cdm10> Can I delete the .crash files in /var/crash?
<cdm10> Do they ever get autocleared?
<Madpilot> pvh: even with -9, ps aux | grep synaptic right after shows synaptic still running
<pvh> what's the status?
<pvh> Z?
<alex_mayorga_> cdm10, are all these reported already?
<Madpilot> pvh: S or Ds
<Ximal> hmm... my laptop keeps hanging on the install at imprting documents and settings,,,
<cdm10> alex_mayorga_: Some of them. Some of them I didn't report because I crashed it the same way twice or something.
<pvh> Madpilot: can you kill -9 the individual pids?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga_: Looks like the "nv" driver is broken on your chip.  There's nothing much more you can do, except for installing from the alternate CD and installing the nvidia-glx drivers.
<Madpilot> pvh: nope. I get "no process killed" for all three pids
<alex_mayorga_> cdm10, I really don't know if they're autocleared
<cdm10> alex_mayorga_: Alright, I guess I'll delete them.
<pvh> Madpilot: i seem to remember D is a Bad Thing
<Ximal> hmm
<alex_mayorga_> RAOF, so I try to reinstall nvidia-glx* and pray?
<Ximal> if it's hanging at importing documents and settings
<RAOF> alex_mayorga_: Reinstall?
<pvh> Madpilot: yeah, D is uninterruptable sleep
<pvh> Madpilot: waiting on IO, usually
<Ximal> is there a way i can go into text install mode to ensure no hanging or crashing ? during install to the laptop.. i can't get it to run install ?
<pvh> Madpilot: just out of curiosity, you aren't using a reiser4 partition, are you?
<alex_mayorga_> RAOF, it wast working just fine before the latest updates, with compiz and all
<RAOF> alex_mayorga_: Ah.  Right, so the bug you linked isn't what you're seeing.
<Madpilot> pvh: no partiton at all - this is a livecd
<alex_mayorga_> RAOF, I saw the rainbow thing at first, but I guess I've done some progress, bulletproof got me back to 800*600
<pvh> Madpilot: sounds like something's glitched with CD read to me.
<alex_mayorga_> but I'm using vesa now
<RAOF> alex_mayorga_: So, the bug you've commented on is definitely not your problem (since the live CD doesn't use the nvidia drivers).
<pvh> Madpilot: i managed to hang a bunch of processes with D status when i was hacking in the filesystem a few years back
<RAOF> alex_mayorga_: Do you have xserver-xgl installed?
<Madpilot> pvh: likely, but this ISO checked clean in md5, and the CD checked clean when I ran the LiveCD's own "Check This CD" bit
<pvh> Madpilot: is this reproducable?
<HHornblower> anyone have experience with keyboard mapS? I loSt my lowercaSe S key
<alex_mayorga_> RAOF, do I file other bug?
<Madpilot> pvh: no idea. I'm going to restart this computer w/ the same LiveCD in and see what I get
<Ximal> wait..
<HHornblower> will not reSpond.
<Ximal> madpilot
<Ximal> what's the issue
<Ximal> let me know what it is..
<Ximal> i've gone through alot of fixes.. they're fresh in me mind.. might be able to shed light on ya..
<alex_mayorga_> RAOF, I have 1:1.1.99.1~git20070727-0ubuntu3 of it
<pvh> Madpilot: that might do the trick. good luck.
<Madpilot> Ximal: pvh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/150434
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150434 in synaptic "synaptic/apt-get/Add/Remove errors on Gutsy Beta LiveCD" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<Ximal> checking it now
<Ximal> hold
<pvh> Madpilot: is that your bug?
<Madpilot> pvh: yes
<pvh> Madpilot: yeah... i'd chalk it up to General Weirdness unless you can reproduce it again, and if so, definitely give a step-by-step account of how
<pvh> Madpilot: good luck at any rate, i'm off.
<Madpilot> ya. will restart w/ the same livecd, and see what I get
<Madpilot> back later
<RAOF> alex_mayorga_: Hm, so it's probable that you're seeing an Xgl problem.  You should be able to remove Xgl, or temporarily disable it (make a ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable file)
<Ximal> ftp://ftp-linux.cc.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu
<Ximal> crud.. he left..
<alex_mayorga_> RAOF, a touch and reboot?
<Ximal> was going to show him how to use a network install to insure all his packages are safely installed..and to do a live boot via network ;)
<Ximal> hehe
<RAOF> alex_mayorga_: A touch and logout.
<alex_mayorga_> OK
<alex_mayorga_> trying
<alka_trash> anyone know a fix for the ATI fglrx hibernation issue?
<alka_trash> or konw if there is going to be a fix for gutsy?
<alex_mayorga_> RAOF, anything I should do after logout?
<RAOF> No, just log back in.
<RAOF> Oh, this won't do anything if you're using VESA, I suppose :)
<alex_mayorga_> ???  No such file or directory
<alka_trash> yeah :(
<RAOF> alex_mayorga_: You probably need to create the ~/.config/xserver-xgl directory first :)
<alex_mayorga_> ok, dir created, file touched, then?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga_: Then switch back to nvidia, logout & log back in.
<Ximal> would anyone mind explaining something to me please ? I can't get the install of gutsy to finish on my laptop ... I noticed it hangs at the part where it imports documents and settings..
<xid> is there a known issue with gutsy hanging during install from livecd?
<RAOF> That will see you not using Xgl, which means you'll probably see a different problem, or possibly no problem at all :)
<Ximal> it hangs at 88%
<alex_mayorga_> logging of
<xid> Ximal: I'm getting that same problem
<Ximal> is there any way around the importing of documents ?
<xid> Ximal: only at 94%
<Ximal> i'm install on a laptop Xid ?
<Ximal> you ?
<xid> Ximal: yes laptop
<Ximal> hmm
<Ximal> gateway.. one year old.. yours ?
<xid> maybe I shouldn't be using Gutsy, it's my first time with Kubuntu
<h1st0> Bout to give gutsy another go around hopefully some of the lockups are gone.
<Ximal> and are you dual installing.. leaving old windows partition on the hd ?
<xid> Ximal: no, I told it to wipe
<Ximal> hmmm
<xid> Ximal: one partition
<Ximal> what process are you on then ?
<xid> Ximal: how do I tell?  It just says it's checking for installion files at 94"
<xid> 94%
<Ximal> ahh
<Ximal> well i'm hung at the importing documents .. settings
<Ximal> I'm going to go one installation lower and see what it does
<Ximal> and see if it notices the wireless adapter
<Ximal> that's all i'm worried about really ;)
<xid> I accidentally closed the monitor, might have screwed it up thinking it was going to sleep
<xid> so maybe that's why
<Ximal> nah
<Ximal> buntu doesn't have that initially as an option
<Ximal> it's something i notice you set up..
<Ximal> i haven't closed mine and i've tried 4 times installing
<Ximal> brb
<riotkittie> i hang at the partitioning, and at the migration using the live cd. i'm not on a laptop. :P
<xid> I'm not sure I want to use KDE anyways... I like some of the apps, but I think I might like Gnome too
<riotkittie> or at least i did before i turned my external eSATA off :|
<Ximal> AHHH
<Ximal> i figured it out
<Ximal> hahahaha
<Ximal> omg hahaha
<Ximal> funny..
<Ximal> is your laptop amd ?
<Ximal> or something regular ?
<xid> Ximal: nope Intel
<xid> Ximal: you using the wrong build?
<Ximal> ok then you need the alternative or x86 architectures
<Ximal> i need to download the amd install cd
<Ximal> haha
<Ximal> no freaking wander !
<frostburn> ?
<frostburn> Ximal, what processor do you have
<whta> how much generally changes between the beta release and the RC?
<xid> Ximal: shouldn't it tell you before it starts copying files that it's the wrong architecture?
<riotkittie> doesnt the live cd = x86
<Ximal> i have a amd processor on my gateway
<frostburn> amd = x86
<Ximal> hmm..
<frostburn> amd64 = either intel 64bit or amd 64 bit
<Ximal> it's one of the newer ones..
<Ximal> last year model
<Ximal> forgot how to check
<frostburn> are you on the computer now?
<Ximal> maybe i should try the alternative cd ?
<Ximal> no
<Ximal> i'm using my tower buntu installation
<Ximal> the one that worked
<Ximal> i keep hanging frost.. at the importing documents..
<tekhawk> looks like the last of the updates are just polish now
<Ximal> it won't let me go into the installation options and keep it from doing certain things to keep the hang from happening.. but live boot works like a charm except for the wireless
<frostburn> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Ximal> I think it's trying to import my rescue partition settings etc.. which makes it hang
<Ximal> do that in terminal ?
<frostburn> for the processor info
<Ximal> yeah
<Ximal> it's AMD Athrlong(tm) 64 Processor
<Ximal> so 64 bit
<Ximal> right ?
<Ximal> says clflushsize 64
<Ximal> err model name says
<Ximal> model name : Mobile AMD Athlon (tm) 64 Prcoessor 4000+
<frostburn> so yes, when you burn the new cd, make sure to burn it slowly
<frostburn> and wireless may not work out of the box depending on the chipset
<Ximal> i never burn above 2 or 4x
<Ximal> i don't care if it works.. as long as the wireless card is noticed..
<Ximal> that allows for reconfiguring etc
<Cobain> ok how do i burn an iso via cli?
<Ximal> even possibly getting ndiswrapper to work etc for it if i have to..
<Ximal> being barbaric as wrapper is
<Cobain> burn -I blah.iso errors out
<Ximal> thanks frost.. u helped out.. going to try it
<alecwh> I'm messing around with the login screen, and I'm at "Plain with face browser". I set a really cool background color, but right after I click "Login", it will go to orange (like the human theme) and then go to my background color. Can someone help?
<alecwh> It's really ugly.
<Ximal> gotta love 600kb a second download speeds from the buntu site ;)
<freezerburn> Guys.... Gutsy melts faces!!
<Tomcat_> :O
<freezerburn> Finally got it running with compiz-fusion and awsome dark theme
<freezerburn> awesome
<Tomcat_> :-)
<freezerburn> only thing that sucked was it took me all weekend to install if a few times and get things right seeing as I'm a noob
<Tomcat_> Well, gutsy's not really made for noobs yet. ;)
<Tomcat_> But I guess you learned a couple of things in the process. :-)
<usser> pfuh
<freezerburn> Yeah, guess the only way to learn is getting down and dirty
<Myrth[home] > hi, my laptop supports 1024x768 and i'm trying to increase resolution of console mode. in /boot/grub/menu.lst kopt=vga=791 does nothing and if i put in kernel line vga=791 it shows only blinking cursor in 80x25 mode.. what can i do? thanks
<Ximal> freexz
<h1st0> Myrth[home] : well you can add it to defoptions line and try different color depths ex: 792
<Ximal> i haven't used linux is 7+ years and i got it running and up in under 3 hours on my tower..
<Ximal> only problem is my laptop
<h1st0> Ximal: whats wrong with the laptop
<Ximal> wrong distro
<Ximal> just figured i got an 64 bit..
<Ximal> from amd..
<Ximal> so not downloading the proper iso ..
<Ximal> going to try it next..
<Myrth[home] > h1st0: thanks i'll try
<Tomcat_> You mean you're downloading i386?
<Ximal> no the 64 bit iso
<nox-Hand> How comes it says all my repos cant be authenticated?
<Tomcat_> You know... 1) i386 will work as well, 2) i386 will have less problems with binary-only software
<Ximal> ughh
<h1st0> Myrth[home] : defoptions will apend it to the default kernel
<nox-Hand> IT's the archive.ubuntu.com gutsy repo
<Tomcat_> Though amd64 is much cooler of course.
<frostburn> Tomcat_, what binary only software?
<freezerburn> frostburn?
<frostburn> ?
<Tomcat_> frostburn: Adobe Flash Player for example. That's probably the worst one... :)
<freezerburn> My name is better :D
<frostburn> Tomcat_, mine works fine with the wrapper
<frostburn> i've had mine since 2001 =P
<Tomcat_> Well, is it easy to set up these days? I don't even like to mess around for 5 minutes for something as basic... :I
<freezerburn> I've had mine since 97 when I used Virtual Places for chat client
<Myrth[home] > h1st0: i wonder if there's a list of available modes somewhere...
<Myrth[home] > h1st0: is there a way to try a mode in runtime or have to reboot?
<Tomcat_> Last time I've tried you still had to get a 32-bit Firefox on amd64, and that was a pain.
<h1st0> Myrth[home] : sure just google grub vga codes
<frostburn> Tomcat_, just install flashplugin-nonfree and if you're running amd64 it auto installs it with a wrapper
<Tomcat_> frostburn: !!!
<Tomcat_> Wow.
<h1st0> Myrth[home] : I'm sure doing it runtime can be done but no idea how to do it.
<Tomcat_> I'll definitely try that today or tomorrow.
<Ximal> writing the image now..
<sfasfd> i have 2 gutsy boxes 1 with internet connection 1 without ... if i cp /var/cache/apt/*deb on the non internet box than i have all the deb files but the updater doesn't know what to upgrade ... so what file do i have to cp to upgrade without internet connection?
<DanaG> !info apt-zeroconf
<ubotu> Package apt-zeroconf does not exist in gutsy
<DanaG> !apt-zeroconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-zeroconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chronographer> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> hm. i used to know the command but it escapes me
<riotkittie> can you use synaptic and generate a package download script?
<riotkittie> and then add the cd to your repos, and 'add downloaded packages'
<sfasfd>  all i need to know is where apt-get update writes to
<level1_> hi, konqueror connects to the internet when i use a gui utility like knetworkmanager, but I've written a script that will autoconnect to the internet without guis, and konqueror isn't able to load pages after that.  firefox works.
<level1_> who should I ask about this?
<cellofellow> I'm having trouble with SANE. This scanner worked (on another computer) with Feisty. Now it isn't detected by SANE in Gutsy. What's up?
<_dan_> maybe its powered down
<nikin> hy
<cellofellow> nope
<nikin> i upgraded, and with the ew kernel vga=791 is not working, and i can not mount my partitions, only /
<nikin> any idea?
<frostburn> specific errors would be nice, or just use the last kernel that worked
<level1_> whats the actual command that suspends the computer (to ram)?
<Ximal> ok.. haha.. it's hung on importing documents and settings agin on the laptop install
<Ximal> again * rather..
<nikin> frostburn: in wich logfile should i look for the mount errors?
<frostburn> nikin, if it can't be mounted, there will be no log.  you'll have to use pen and paper =P
<Ximal> ewww
<frostburn> Ximal, maybe go make a sandwich while it's doing it
<Ximal> hardcopy
<frostburn> watched teapot etc
<Ximal> bah... frost ... i'll let it set overnight and almost bet on it not finishing
<Ximal> it sat like this for over 2 hours earlier
<Ximal> with my tower it was under 45 minutes for everything to be done.. maybe 1 and a half hourse
<cellofellow> frostburn: no errors, just no scanner found lalala.
<nikin> frostburn: / can be mounted..... (sda1) , just nothing else
<Ximal> i wish there was a status tab.. it doesn't even have that.. lol
<frostburn> nikin, dmesg
<frostburn> !stages | cellofellow
<ubotu> cellofellow: The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<frostburn> the module may not be updated yet, if it worked in a previous kernel, use that for now, i suppose
<frostburn> or you can track down to see what module is being used, compile it yourself
<Ximal> or install the restricted legacy driver
<Ximal> so u can boot.. and then the proper driver there after ;) ?
<Ximal> or am i wrong frost ?
<Ximal> * shuts up * * smacks head for being newbie tryign to give advice.. hehe *
<frostburn> well it's not an x problem, it's a module for a specific scanner
<frostburn> but the same idea
<jmworx> Is the decision to enable effects by default in Gusty irreversible. I can't help but think that'll generate a *lot* of complaints (starting from me)
<jmworx> s/from/with/
<RAOF> jmworx: Not irreversible, but why would you complain?  It's trivial to turn them off.
<frostburn> they aren't enabled by default
<RAOF> frostburn: They are if your graphics card/drivers supports them properly :)
<jmworx> RAOF: The problem is that 1) I had to realise the problem was with desktop effects (two reboot necessary) and then I got a crash while trying to disable it (one extra reboot).
<cellofellow> scanner issues, not graphics. Those work.
<cellofellow> just used other computer with Feisty. No issues.
<RAOF> jmworx: So, they don't work for you.  Please file a bug.
<RAOF> jmworx: So it's not that you object to them being on by default, just that they don't *work* :)
<Madpilot> what's the name of the full-blown crapiz options dialogue?
<jmworx> RAOF: Also, considering that 3D acceleration is recommended (needed?) to get the desktop effects and that 1) it's (AFAIK) know buggy on Intel chipset and 2) None of ATI / nvidia have OSS drivers 3) Many of the ATI drivers that still have 3D (like mine) are buggy as well, I really don't see the point
<RAOF> compizconfig-settings-manager
<jmworx> RAOF: Didn't have to file a bug, I just added a "me too" to a long launchpad entry.
<RAOF> jmworx: (1) Buggy drivers are blacklisted (2) ATI < x850 have OSS drivers, (3) Compiz works fine on the nvidia restricted drivers, and won't try to start on the fglrx drivers.
<threethirty> hello all
<jmworx> RAOF: I accept the fact that it can be buggy (hey, any new feature is and in this case part of it is outside of Ubuntu devs control). I think it's a bit stupid to enable it by default and make people's machine crash until they realise that's the problem.
<frostburn> i wouldn't say they work fine with nvidia restricted, i still get compiz hangs
<riotkittie> yay. more weirdness.
<jmworx> RAOF: 2) I have an OSS ATI driver ... and it crashes.
<threethirty> I have a real quick question will installing tonights updates to the ATi and Intel graphics drivers effect me, I'm using the nvidia-glx?
<RAOF> jmworx: Compiz shouldn't be crashing your system.  It's not substantially more buggy than other parts of the system (but it does expose bugs in drivers, and those drivers are blacklisted)
<riotkittie> i was messing around with compiz when x barfed. i alt + ctrl + bkspced to the login screen and it was fine.
<jmworx> Wouldn't the right solution be to either 1) Ask "do you want desktop effects (it looks nice but can crash your machine)" or 2) Install the packages, but disable it by default and let people enable it if they want.
<riotkittie> i logged in. and my screen is insane. its like i've been resizing it via the monitor controls, though i havent. also, there's like a half inch gap from where things appear, to where they respond to mouse clicks
<jmworx> RAOF: OK, so technically, it's not a kernel crash, but the only options I have when it "crashes" are "push the power button for 5 sec" or "hit Alt-SysRq-b". Even Ctrl-Alt-Backspace doesn't work.
<RAOF> jmworx: Basically, no.  Asking is bad - how do you know whether or not you want something you've never seen before?
<riotkittie> clicking on the applications menu ... opens my terminal menu. :T
<RAOF> jmworx: So *please* file a crash bug.  Compiz should work on your card, and if it doesn't, we need to know the details so we can blacklist it.
<jmworx> RAOF: or maybe warning then... "We're enabling desktop effects on your system. If it crashes, do this to disable it"
<jmworx> RAOF: Here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emerald/+bug/115283
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115283 in desktop-effects "random system freeze when desktop-effects activated" [Undecided,New] 
<jmworx> Someone filed it a couple months ago and it's still enabled by default
<threethirty> jmworx: use the old mother/father/gramma thing, that would scare the crap out of those people
<hfmls> hi
<hfmls> can anyone please help me how to activate bluetooth in a notebook
<jmworx> threethirty: Use the old what???
<hfmls> http://growing.pt/site_produto_info.php?prod_id=5610&lang=pt this one
<threethirty> jmorx, the what would those listed above do if they got that message, sry i want's ver y clear
<threethirty> jmorx, wow i wish i could type
<jmworx> threethirty: What would grandma do if she had the same laptop as I have? I bet she would think. "Wow, these Ubuntu guys are good, their free system is almost as stable as Windows ME!".
<riotkittie> ahh. much better. but ugh, that was weird.
<Madpilot> So, where in the giant messy compiz-super-options-thing is "Increase # of desktops above 2"?
<riotkittie> now if i could only remember what i was doing when it came on
<riotkittie> Madpilot: uh. General Options > desktop size
<riotkittie> i think
<jmworx> Madpilot: compiz is the future. Nobody uses more than 2 desktops in the future.
<riotkittie> i was using four. until i was so cruely robbed of them.
<Madpilot> Oh Dog, another huge set of options buried there. If I wanted this many tabs and such, I'd already be using KDE... (not entirely kidding...)
<DanaG> Oh wait, don't use alt-sysrq-b until you've done other things first.
<DanaG> For example, 'k'.
<riotkittie> hahah. isnt it horrid? :|
<threethirty> jmworx, what i think they should do is put a video on the desktop titled something like "see what you can do" make it a short informational how to and show what is possible with the distro as a whole, what fusion can do, and how to enable it
<DanaG> then Renice, tErminate, kIll all, Sync, Unmount, Boot.    Wait for hard drive activity to subside after a while after each of those.
<threethirty> jmworx, or make it play durring the install like old redhat installs did, they were only stills, but very informative
<Madpilot> riotkittie: it really is. KDE-style dialogue boxen invade Gnome. Joy.
<DanaG> I had nvidia periodic freezing on this Core Duo laptop, but I fixed it by installing irqbalance.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I hate some gnome apps: gnome-screensaver is the worst.
<jmworx> threethirty: Yes something like that makes sense. The problem with the current setup is that you experience crashes, have little hope of knowing what causes them (unless you're quite familiar with Linux already) and even if you do, finding the option to disable it isn't exactly easy.
<DanaG> I mean, WTF?  Where the heck is "Options!".
<DanaG> Do people not need to change settings?
<riotkittie> gnome-screensaver is so completely useless
<DanaG> (/me prematurely stifles the rest of his rant.)
<Madpilot> DanaG: yah, there's some Gnome apps that go too far the other way - gnome-screensaver being the prize in that crowd - but generally I find the gnome dialogue boxes fairly well organized. Compiz's big manager aint.
<wabiD> is there a way to force the sidebar to open below the tab bar in firefox
<DanaG> It runs the rss-glx screensavers at a siezure-inducing, nausea-inducing, CPU-devouring non-niced 500FPS.
<frostburn> DanaG, what exactly did irqbalance do?
<RAOF> DanaG: Bug filed?  That's quite a good point, it'd be easy to fix (probably).
<DanaG> I'm not sure, but it seems to be different subjectively.  It's for balancing IRQs between different CPUs or cores.
<threethirty> jmworx, i can't argue that point, but i really think that if we dont have a 3d desktop by default soon ill never hear the end of it from my mac friends
<hfmls> how can i see if my bluetooth is recognized/installed ?
<DanaG> Any of you have rss-glx installed?  Try this: /usr/lib/xscreensaver/solarwinds
<jmworx> RAOF: anyway, so it you don't want to be chased by a hoard of angry Linux grandmas, desktop effects should really be either disabled by default or *very* easy to disable... or maybe automatically disabled if Ubuntu detects a crash?
<threethirty> hfmls, isn't there an app in applications->accessories for that (i dunno i dont have bluetooth)
<frostburn> hfmls, test a connection? bluetooth preferences under system -> pref
<DanaG> Give it a try.
<DanaG> I've modified Flux to use framerate limit of 60, nice, and --regular preset.
<hfmls> it even activate
<hfmls> bluetooth
<hfmls> can't even
<hfmls> the light wont turn on
<riotkittie>  i love the gnome screensaver dev's reply to the bug report about it
<jmworx> threethirty: Seriously, how useful is it to have transparent dialogs that popup in a way you can read neither the dialog nor what's under it. At this point it's a system stability vs eyecandy decision and I can't understand why the latter got chosen.
<riotkittie> "My view is that any screensaver theme
<riotkittie> that requires configuration is inherently broken"
<RAOF> riotkittie: Seems reasonable to me.  An xscreensaver hack theme generator is on my TODO list :)
<RAOF> jmworx: That is by no means the default settings.
<Madpilot> riotkittie: gnome-screensaver dev might well be insane. Only explanation for that opinion I can think of.
<jmworx> Oh well, it'll be fun to watch the reviews with Gusty comes out...
<DanaG> But try those rss-glx ones.....
<RAOF> DanaG: Cool, tried with --maxfps 60.  Bug filed?
<jmworx> RAOF: What isn't the default setting? (effects definitely were enabled by default on that laptop I have)
<DanaG> I had to manually edit /usr/share/applications/screensavers.
<RAOF> jmworx: "how useful is it to have transparent dialogs that popup in a way you can read neither the dialog nor what's under it"
<DanaG> Oh, and compare Flux with random preset to Flux with Regular preset.
<Madpilot> Well, I just confirmed that Muine is still broken in Gutsy Beta. Meh.
<DanaG> The regular preset is quite soothing -- and I think it's far better than any other preset, and far better than Apple's Flurry.
<schreder> what happened to modprobe after latest update? And why is my wireless card not working? :P
<schreder> sudo modprobe ipw3945
<schreder> sh: /sbin/ipw3945d-2.6.22-13-generic: not found
<schreder> FATAL: Error running install command for ipw3945
<RAOF> Madpilot: It depends on how much you stress the "requires".  He's not arguing that you shouldn't be able to configure it, just that if the defaults don't work, you need better defaults :)
<RAOF> schreder: You haven't installed linux-restricted-modules for your kernel?
<jmworx> RAOF: Maybe I exaggerated a bit, but that behaviour I was describing *is* the default.
<DanaG> Actually, I need to go take a shower and then go to bed.  Perhaps I'll file the bug tomorrow.
<Madpilot> RAOF: I can't argue with that, but a number of the screensavers do require some sort of interaction - even if it's just deciding how many bouncing cows you want to watch :)
<DanaG> Or deciding where to get pictures.
<jmworx> RAOF: or maybe it's just the state it froze in, though.
* buz is looking for owners of dell notebooks who can't play sound in gutsy
<jmworx> (half the popup dialogs I got would trigger the freeze)
<RAOF> jmworx: That may be the case :).  No window is transparent by default, unless possibly it's in the middle of an animation.
<schreder> raof, hmm that might be why... though I checked with lsmod and that module does indeed get loaded :S
<jmworx> buz: I might be able to help. Got an hda-based card?
<DanaG> I think I will post a comment about irqbalance, though.
<buz> jmworx: i know how to fix it, but i'm considering mailing mark shuttleworth about it, it's a disaster if not fixed before release
<jmworx> buz: got choppy sound or no sound at all?
<Madpilot> DanaG: ya, that one irritates. I also liked xscreensaver's ability to choose *which* screensavers were added to the "Random" mix
<h1st0> anyone know how to fix bash tab completion?  ex: sudo apt-g<tab>  won't autocomplete but it was just a second ago?
<riotkittie> but you cant really have a set default where there are an infinite number of whatevers. and forcing a  default which cant be changed... is silly
<RAOF> Madpilot: *That* is something I don't like about gnome-screensaver, yes.
<jmworx> buz: what model BTW?
<buz> latitude d830 (but i'm listening to mp3 on it this very moment, after installing alsa 1.0.15rc1)
<buz> ubuntu devs don't want to commit fixing it
<buz> and as far as i know, the ubuntu preloaded inspiron is affected, as well
<jmworx> buz: BTW, don't bother emailing anyone. Ubuntu rarely fixes anything until the next release anyway (though they can still break stuff in updates)
<jmworx> buz: But *what* is the problem?
<DanaG> What bug is about the periodic temporary freezes?
<buz> well the well known hda-intel fuckup means nearly everony with a recent dell notebook wont get sound
<buz> including the people who bought a ubuntu preloaded machine
<buz> which in my view, is a pr disaster waiting to happen
<jmworx> buz; WHAT KIND OF PROBLEM?
<wabiD> is there a fix for having to click to see panels on login yet?
<buz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/131133
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131133 in dell "[gutsy]  no sound on Dell Latitude D630/D830/Precision M4300/Vostro 1500/1700 pci id 8086:284b" [High,Confirmed] 
<schreder> nvm fixed my module problem by installing restricted module. They should be installed automatically though after a kernel update if user has them installed prior to the update ;)
<DanaG> Oh, another thing cool with Linux: two-finger scrolling, and two- and three-finger tapping.
<RAOF> schreder: They are (if you've got linux-generic installed), you just got an incomplete update.
<DanaG> I use my touchpad 100% of the time, and my nice Logitech MX700 0% of the time, approximately.
<jmworx> buz: Funny, I never got that one. What I got though is that more than a month ago a Feisty *update* broke all HDA-based cards on x86-64.
<buz> that was a different issue
<buz> (friend of mine has sound on his thinkpad t60 at least)
<jmworx> So since that "update" I have to recompile the driver myself every time there's a new "update" that trashes the driver I compiled myself.
<buz> yes
<buz> same with dell
<Madpilot> Dog, the deeper you get into the giant compiz-options thing the worse it gets. <shudder>
<threethirty> who got ubotu to list the stuff about the bug and how, never saw an !
<h1st0> Can anyone try this for me begin typing sudo apt-g  and then hit tab let me know if it auto completes.
<buz> threethirty: ubotu automatically tells about bug urls
<DanaG> Oh, another bug I have: bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<jmworx> buz: Yes, I know it's a different issue. Still annoying though that not only do they usually not fix stuff but they actively break things that used to work :-(
<buz> yeah
<buz> on supposedly supported hardware, no less
<buz> that is *sold* with ubuntu preinstalled
<buz> (otherwise i wouldn't bother telling anyone about it)
<jmworx> buz: I actually installed Fiesty myself. Didn't know it was on pre-installed hardware (you sure Dell ships with 64-bit Ubuntu?).
<DanaG> And my other bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/111145
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111145 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sigmatel STAC9250 on ATI HDA SB on gateway laptop - no sound capture " [Medium,Won't fix] 
<buz> no dell ships 32bit i think
<buz> but it doesnt work on 32bit either
<threethirty> welp guys/girls/other, im off to bed, later
<jmworx> buz: that hda bug I was talking about was only on 64-bit AFAIK.
<jmworx> Which is probably why nobody cares.
<buz> yeah
<buz> i doubt many people even use 64bit
<RAOF> jmworx: A good proportion of the Ubuntu devs use 64bit :)
<buz> RAOF: you'd think a few of them have dell notebooks, too
<jmworx> I once has a 64-bit but in Speex (I'm maintainer) and the CLI encoder would just crash on startup on Dapper. It took more than 6 months to get then to apply my 2-line fix!
<h1st0> Can anyone try this for me begin typing sudo apt-g  and then hit tab let me know if it auto completes?
* DanaG uses aptitude.
* RAOF uses zsh.
<jmworx> RAOF: Apparently, it doesn't make them fix regressions (that soundcard worked on Feisty before the update) any faster.
<buz> sudo something does not autocomplete
<RAOF> buz: Does in zsh :)
<buz> i think i'll try mailing canonical directly, personally i dont care much about fixing the issue when it comes up, but the n00bs wont be able to do that
<RAOF> jmworx: Yeah, I remember that.  I can't remebmer what took so long though.
<jmworx> buz: Anyway, so I rarely bother reporting bugs on launchpad anymore. Either they get fixed in the next release because "upstream got updated" or the bugs stay there forever. I don't think any of the reports I filed ever changed anything.
<ranji> so I installed Firefox using Adept, then I installed the JRE for firefox using Adept, except Firefox is still telling me I need to install plugins when I go to java.com
<buz> jmworx: i've seen a few fixe
<buz> d
<buz> but in general, you're right
<buz> the worst showstopppers seem to get attention
<h1st0> DanaG: I understand that people use certain thing I'm just wondering if this is a bug with gutsy or if that tab completion will work
<buz> anything beyond "system crashes" wont
<freezerburn> alright guys think I've messed up my codecs or something cause I can't watch videos anymore.  I hear them,  if anyone can help me figure this out I'd appreciate it
<jmworx> RAOF: What do you mean "what *took* so long"? It's still not fixed
<RAOF> jmworx, buz: :(.  *I* fix bugs
<buz> RAOF: then how about fixing that dell sound bug
<DanaG> Oh yeah, for sudo, you have to edit /etc/bash.bashrc to enable it.
<buz> RAOF: its not like the bug report doesnt contain numerous reports of how to do it
<buz> and if you guys fear regressions, at least provide an extra package that fixes it
<RAOF> buz: Which are "update to a new ALSA version, breaking other stuff (including suspend to ram)"
<jmworx> Well, just reverting the update would already be a plus!
<wabiD> is there a fix for having to click to see panels/nautilus on login yet?
<Madpilot> So, in bug 150443, one guy mentions that crapiz CAN do switch-workspace-with-mousewheel, but it's not enabled by default. Anyone got any idea where that option hides in the giant compiz-messy-options thing?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150443 in libwnck "Compiz in Gutsy Beta: No workspace switching with mousewheel" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150443
<RAOF> wabiD: I don't think so, it's beeing looked at.
<RAOF> Madpilot: VP Switch is what you're after.
<wabiD> weird
<h1st0> DanaG: what exactly would I be editing in there?  This worked in fiesty
<buz> RAOF: alsa-driver-1.0.15rc1 fixes the issuea and does suspend to ram (later releases however do not)
<RAOF> jmworx: And breaking other stuff?
<jmworx> RAOF: what I find most annoying is that not only do I have to compile alsa drivers myself to work around the regression, but then every time a new kernel "update" is released, it just overwrites and when I reboot my box, sound doesn't work.
<jmworx> RAOF: Isn't the idea of updates to at least make sure you don't break things? This update killed every single HDA-based soundcard on x86-64. I doubt what it fixed was worth that.
<Madpilot> RAOF: on the 'Actions' tab there, View Next/View Prev are already set to Button5/Button4 respectively, and the plugin is enabled - it should already be working, no?
<RAOF> jmworx: Ah, you're talking about a different bug.
<jmworx> RAOF: by "every single HDA-based soundcard", I mean "module won't even load because of missing symbol". Let's just say I've seen better. It's been broken for quite a while now.
<buz> (otoh, i do concede that alsa devs are somewhat, uhm, bad about breaking stuff)
<RAOF> jmworx: And where is your bug?
<jmworx> buz: well, Ubuntu devs should know better than making blind upgrades.
<buz> you'd think so
<jmworx> RAOF: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/120305
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120305 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[regression] Cannot modprobe snd-hda-intel following upgrade to Feisty" [High,Triaged] 
<buz> but ever after the xorg debacle a year ago or so i doubt this
<jmworx> RAOF: I'm jmspeex BTW
<jmworx> RAOF: Yet, it took 6 months to get a 2-line fix to Speex that was causing 100% segfaults on amd64 (i.e. could break things more than they were).
<jmworx> OK, got to go
<RAOF> buz: That's why there's a proposed-updates repository now.
<buz> RAOF: i'd test stuff, but atm i somehow have my doubts if reports do help
<RAOF> buz: And not reporting *definitely* doesn't help :)
<buz> so why arent bugs flagged as won't fix if the fix supposedly causes regressions?
<RAOF> buz: Because the fix doesn't necessarily have to cause regressions?
<wabiD> can i get my two virtual desktops to have separate backgrounds
<RAOF> That bug can be fixed in a way that isn't "replace Gutsy's ALSA packages with 1.0.15rc1"
<buz> i now, and it doesnt, but you claimed suspend to ram regressions being the reason for not fixing it
<RAOF> buz: No, that's the reason why the fixes proposed on that bug haven't been used.
<DanaG> I wish my brightness issue would get more attention.  Perhaps I need to change the description to say that now it doesn't work at all.
<xid> any idea why Java doesn't work in Firefox after installing using Adept?
<Madpilot> wabiD: no
<buz> sure, but to anyone affected by it, it doesnt seem like anyone is working on it
* DanaG has always had to edit /etc/default/acpi-support.
<DanaG> I disable POST and enable saving video PCI state.
<buz> DanaG: that's par for the course ;)
<wabiD> darn enlightnment lets you i think
<DanaG> Gaah, vsync is disabled!
<DanaG> damnvidia.
<xid> any idea why Java doesn't work in Firefox after installing using Adept?
<snadge> anyone have any idea where gran paradiso packages went?
<snadge> are they warez now or something? ;)
<DanaG> Yay, I have my cube rotate on hscroll.
<DanaG> I push 2 fingers left, the cube rotates left.
<DanaG> And same for right and right.
<xid> hmm I still haven't figured this out... guess I'll have to install it manually
<fay_elf> Kubuntu-fi
<xid> what's that mean?
<xid> is that an adverb?
<Tm_T> xid: he was trying to join that channel ;)
<xid> heh
<Bryan> how does one get flash to work in 7.10 for firefox?
<fay_elf> Sry channel join fault
<xid> Bryan I figured that out earlier
<xid> Bryan get the gz and follow the instructions on Adobe's site
<Bryan> I'm all..eyes...
<xid> Bryan went quite smooth for me
<Bryan> ..hmm...
<DanaG> Flippity-doo-dah.
<DanaG> Yay, touchpad+cube.
<DanaG> But I kinda' wish I had a tablet to try.
<xid> DanaG are you using Beryl or something?
<DanaG> compiz-fusion, actually.
<xid> oh cool
<xid> suggest a good livecd for that?
<DanaG> Gutsy has it installed by default, and I think even enabled by default.
<fay_elf> Xid: knoppix has good hw support
<xid> I'm using Gutsy
<xid> how do you get the cube?
<DanaG> Time for a shower now.  /me goes away but doesn't change name.
<xid> DanaG wiat!
<DanaG> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager: Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<xid> oh cool thanks
<xid> I don't understand that at all
<xid> :P
<DanaG> It's a package to install.
<xid> k
<fay_elf> So to get compiz running you would only need the nvidia drivers, compiz-fusion and compiz-settings-manager?
<fay_elf> And possible dependencies
<Madpilot> voodoo involving freshly-killed chickens might also be needed.
<Madpilot> and on that tasteful note, I need to get some sleep. Good night/morning/day/whatever, everyone.
<_4strO> salut tout le monde
<sfasfd> fay_elf: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-kde
<fay_elf> Thx, i'll try that out
<fay_elf> I am planning to stay with feisty until the 18th though, so can i do it without dist-upgrading for now?
<RAOF> fay_elf: You won't get compiz fusion unless you're on Gutsy.
<DanaG> I need sleep now.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that Flux is an absolutely wonderful visual -- so soothing, if not set too bright.
<DanaG> However, first you have to edit the preset to un-break it.
<DanaG> Use regular, nice, and maxfps 60.
<DanaG> Oh, and it reminded me of another cool thing about my laptop: a toggle-all-LEDs hotkey.
<DanaG> Bye.
<larsemil> ati + dual monitors problem in gutsy...
<snadge> solution: use an nvidia card or a single monitor ;)
<redheat> hi everyone
<redheat> one question, is there a good password manager for websites? I mean do you know the password program Roboform, which stores the logins and passwords for any website, is there a one like in on Linux?
<redheat> like it*
<cellojoe> keepass runs well thru wine
<cellojoe> or password safe
<cellojoe> http://sourceforge.net/projects/passwordsafe/
<redheat> you mean I should do a search for keepass or Password safe
<cellojoe> and http://sourceforge.net/projects/keepass/
<redheat> roger that thank you so much for your help
<redheat> thank you
<cellojoe> you are quite welcome
<Tm_T> redheat: Kwallet
<cellojoe> yeah, that was my next suggestions
<cellojoe> that or seahorse ( i think )
<cellojoe> well... nvrmind that
<redheat> thank you T(ok I don't know how to make a square)_T: Kwallet
<cellojoe> aaahahahahah
<redheat> but wait guys, isn't Kwallet like that windows program a wallet program for storing your credit card data
<cellojoe> redheat: what desktop are you running?
<redheat> gnome and KDE
<redheat> gutsy gibbon 7.10 second beta
<redheat> and may I say this ..
<cellojoe> kwallet is  included in KDE i believe
<cellojoe> second beta?
<redheat> I am so proud of what I did so far, I got compizfusion running on Both of them
<cellojoe> i probably have the second beta if i update frequently, hm?
<redheat> sorry, I forgot the name of the first edition i thought it was beta, but it turned out to be Alpha, makes sense
<redheat> no no, it is the same recent edition, I thought it was called a second beta, it's just beta, the first one is called Alpha..
<cellojoe> ooh
<xid> what's the keystroke combination to bring up the application menu?
<cellojoe> alt f1
<redheat> guys, one last thing, how come I have no icons on both the gnome and KDE desktops?
<cellojoe> by default, that is
<cellojoe> in gnome, do you have nautilus set to show desktop?
<redheat> how do I do that?
<cellojoe> it should be set by default
<cellojoe> but you can make sure in gconf-editor
<redheat> probably not because I login as root
<cellojoe> . . .
<redheat> the root desktop is different from the ordinary user...
<cellojoe> can i assume you've heard the spiel of "DON'T LOG IN AS ROOT!!!'?
<redheat> when it comes to the icons..I've seen that on all distributions from Yellow Dog,
<redheat> haha yes I did
<redheat> "blushing and feeling embarrased by the tenacity of his manner"
<redheat> my manner that is
<redheat> anyway, guys thank you like a million times..
<cellojoe> don't mind me...
<redheat> thank you so much for your help
<redheat> take care
<cellojoe> ciao
<redheat> guys guys..one question please, of course hi to you all
<redheat> is there a program I can install on windows that would let me see my Linux partitions?
<cellojoe> yup.
<SlimeyPete> redheat: fs-driver.org
<SlimeyPete> iirc
<redheat> SlimeyPete, fs-driver.org..
<jmspeex> RAOF: back
<jmspeex> (was jmworx)
<redheat> is that the best one available and does it work on WIndows vista as well on xp?
<cellojoe> redheat: check it out.
<cellojoe> i'm sure it says on the home page
<SlimeyPete> redheat: it's the best available, yes, but I don't know about vista
<redheat> roger that..thank you so much cellojoe and SlimeyPete, thank you guys/gals, so much..
<redheat> take care
<redheat> guys, sorry for this intrusion again, what was the name of the program that let's windows see the linux partitions
<redheat> fs-project.com
<redheat> Cellojoe are you there or you SlimeyPete?
<socketbind> hi, i'm having some strange behavior with my network card on my notebook
<cellojoe> hi
<bazhang> socketbind: what's the issue?
<clarkey> hi I have a problem with networking on Gusty I just installed it on my desktop and it wont connect with any network connection be it wireless or wired, in desperation I even swaped the wired NIC and then I reinstalled the whole system, still not working
<SlimeyPete> redheat: fs-driver.org
<SlimeyPete> I think
<socketbind> it does not re-acquire dhcp address when unplugged as it did in feisty
<redheat> thank you Slimey,
<socketbind> and for some reason it is eth1
<redheat> I just restarted and went into windows and it slipped my mind..
<socketbind> there are no other wired network adapters
<redheat> sorry thank you again
<clarkey> any ideas oh and ifup gives an error saying the network interface cannot be found
<bazhang> socketbind: this is Feisty?
<socketbind> no this is gutsy
<socketbind> i edited udev rules so now it gets eth0
<cellojoe> no, this is sparta
<cellojoe> >.<
<bazhang> oops! topic. sorry...
<socketbind> but it still doesnt detect when the cable is unplugged
<bazhang> socketbind: when you say unplugged, what do you mean?
<socketbind> unplug the network cable? : |
<socketbind> i plug it back but it doesnt re-acquire address
<socketbind> as it did in feisty
<bazhang> socketbind: the ethernet cable? why would you do that?
<socketbind> i even get some whirling balls thing in feisty when i plug it back meaning that it is acquiring network address
<socketbind> i dont know maybe i'm moving the notebook whatever
<socketbind> i just dont get it why this feature doesnt work
<Amaranth> That's an odd one
<socketbind> i need to issue /etc/init.d/networking restart
<socketbind> but i dunno this should be automatic
<Amaranth> Check dmesg or something
<socketbind> when unplugged the ethernet gets totally unconfigured
<bazhang> well; it is a beta; and I would imagine that unplugging the ethernet cable is pretty unusual--best to wait for the final for that one to be fixed--you could file a bug report at launchpad net, or you could try to connect via the console.
<Amaranth> I dunno, I've only had a cable plugged into my laptop maybe half a dozen times and all of those were with windows (it doesn't have the wireless driver by default)
<Amaranth> bazhang: Dude if it's not working now it's not going to
<socketbind> okay just wanted to know if you know about it : |
<martin_vazquez> Hi, sorry for my english. I have some trouble getting my laptop connected to a wireless network with wpa1(psk) encryption. If I set in the ap the encryption to wpa2, I've no problem, but whith wpa1 it dont associate to the network...
<bazhang> Amaranth: perhaps true.
<Amaranth> bazhang: They are starting testing on the RC and after the RC release only things that break upgrades or cause massive data loss will get fixed
<socketbind> anyway, thank you
<Amaranth> bazhang: Not perhaps true, absolutely true
<bazhang> Amaranth: just trying to be helpful..thanks for setting me straight...
<socketbind> i hope this will get fixed as it seems to be broken
<clarkey> hi I have a problem with networking on Gusty I just installed it on my desktop and it wont connect with any network connection be it wireless or wired, in desperation I even swaped the wired NIC and then I reinstalled the whole system, still not working.      any ideas oh and ifup gives an error saying "ignoring unknown  interface eth0=eth0" for whatever network interface I try and ifdown gives "ifdown: interface eth0 not c
<clarkey> onfigured" when nm-applet tries to connect it gets the first green dot but not the second again any ideas its stumped me seems like something fundamental is stuffed also ifconfig lists all the interfaces which are installed
<clarkey> should I file a bug?
<bazhang> socketbind: you might consider getting a longer ethernet cable in the meantime..they are not that pricey..sorry not to be able to help out. You could still try to do it via the terminal
<cellojoe> where's the file that lists interfaces and configurations?
<socketbind> okay bazhang now i'm browsing the bugs in launchpad
<Amaranth> bazhang: I've just seen lots of people saying "it's a beta, maybe it'll be fixed in the final" when by the time beta is released if something doesn't work right it almost certainly won't be fixed (unless it's a big issue)
<martin_vazquez> and sometimes the network-manager eat my cpu....
<bazhang> Amaranth: I've already deferred to you..what else can I say?
<martin_vazquez> I'm whith svn version of madwifi
<martin_vazquez> maybe it's the problem
<Amaranth> bazhang: I'm just trying to explain, I'm not 'jumping' on you in particular, just that line of thinking
<martin_vazquez> but with other networks i have no problem...
<martin_vazquez> can you help me?
<clarkey> anyone got any ideas on my problem above?
<bazhang> Amaranth: not really looking for an argument here...
<Amaranth> bazhang: Neither am I, just don't want you to be upset
<reverseblade> Hello when I enable 3D effects for my nvidia card it says it requires restart and than I fall back to bullet proof x manager
<Ali_ix> hi, i have problem regarding widescreen lcd configuration :(
<socketbind> well clarkey i really do hope that they will fix network manager
<Ali_ix> i have generated custom modeline and put in xorg.conf, but seems that X ignoring my modeline, screen flickers on windows move and animations
<socketbind> or i just stick with feisty but feisty is buggy on my notebook
<bazhang> clarkey: what network card?
<martin_vazquez> clarkey: whith network-manager, the configuration of the network isn't saved in /etc/network/interfaces, and you can't ifup or ifdown
<clarkey> oh ok
<clarkey> bazhang at the moment i dont know what it is but it uses the e100 driver
<clarkey> bazhang: I am pretty sure its rather old
<bazhang> clarkey: are you familiar with using the terminal?
<clarkey> yea
<bazhang> then try the command lspci and see what it says about that card.
<clarkey> wait one sec have 2 swap computers
<bazhang> clarkey: no hurry..
<martin_vazquez> sorry, can any of you read my question? xD
<clarkey> AR5212/5213
<clarkey> its an Atheros one
<martin_vazquez> atheros
<bazhang> clarkey: it's a desktop, right?
<clarkey> yea P4
<clarkey> worked fine in feisty
<bazhang> martin_vazquez: just a moment ...
<martin_vazquez> ok, thanks
<clarkey> and to check I just ran the cd check on the install disk
* bazhang hesitates to say it's a beta...
<bazhang> clarkey: did it work with the liveCD?
<socketbind> well yeah i should file a bug
<socketbind> byew
<clarkey> no ive got the live CD loaded at the moment for some reason and it doesnt seem to be working
<martin_vazquez> the interface appears in iwconfig?
<bazhang> clarkey: what do you get in the terminal when you ifconfig and iwconfig?
<mcquaid> I haven't upgraded yet from feisty, but one thing I'm kind of surprised with is enabling compiz while also showcaseing fast user switching in this release
<clarkey> on the live CD?
<mcquaid> afaik, compiz/beryl don't work properly (at all really) with multiple users logged in
<mcquaid> am i correct, or has that changed somehow?
<bazhang> martin_vazquez: any reason you can't go with wpa2 for now?
<RAOF> mcquaid: Not true, if (1) using nvidia or (2) using Xgl (in a certain way)
<martin_vazquez> no, i can connect whith wpa2, but not with wpa1
<bazhang> martin_vazquez: not my question...
<Amaranth> mcquaid: The other users just get metacity
<martin_vazquez> ahh, ok, I understand
<Ali_ix> any onehaving trouble with widescreen lcd efresh rate?
<martin_vazquez> but, i was testing the ap, it is a fonera, with openwrt
<bazhang> clarkey: you don't have it installed, and are just running from live CD to see if it will work?
<martin_vazquez> and when i set the encryption to wpa, i can connect to it with Mac OSX, but not with gutsy
<Amaranth> martin_vazquez: Oh, this fun
<bazhang> martin_vazquez: decent dl times with wpa2?
<Amaranth> martin_vazquez: And if you use WEP ubuntu with connect but not OS X
<Amaranth> Right?
<martin_vazquez> yes
<Amaranth> Man I fought this for weeks
<martin_vazquez> I don't know,
<clarkey> bazhang: no I do have it installed but I just started up the live CD to check the integrity and wen it restarted it booted into the live CD while I wasnt there lol
<Amaranth> Luckily for me network manager got fixed so I can use WPA2
<martin_vazquez> not tryed whith wep
<bazhang> martin_vazquez: Mac can do wpa2 iirc..so why not stick with that for now?
<bazhang> clarkey: perhaps you should start up with the install, then read out what it say in ifconfig/iwconfig? you know those commands, right?
<martin_vazquez> it isn't the problem, i'm now whith wpa2 without troubles in any OS
<clarkey> bazhang: I cant paste the results of those because I dont have a net connection is there anything specifically u want to know?
<redheat> Cello, SlimeyPete, I just installed the Ext2 program and it's working great
<redheat> now each time I try to access the swap partition I'm being asked to format it
<redheat> if I did this will Ubuntu still be working ok
<martin_vazquez> it only was a test, and I'm surprised that gutsy don't get connected
<bazhang> clarkey: can you use ethernet and try and configure the card, then try and connect?
<clarkey> bazhang: I dont think you understand NOTHING works
<clarkey> not even ethernet
<clarkey> and ethernet is usually my fall back
<martin_vazquez> maybe is a bug on madwifi, or network-manager, i dont know
<bazhang> martin_vazquez: sounds like you can connect with a better encryption system on all OSes, and just want to know something rather esoteric--not sure if that is a very high priority bug for the canonical team--I imagine the bsod experienced by some users would be capturing most of their attention atm. Cheers!
<clarkey> bazhang I usually dont even hav wireless card in I was just trying in desperation
<redheat> SlimeyPete, Cellojoe, are you there guys?
<bazhang> clarkey: ok, but you can still try and connect wirelessly via the terminal--want to give it a shot?
<clarkey> ok
<bazhang> clarkey: what's the wired device?
<clarkey> thats what I quoted before
<redheat> guys, can anyon help me around here?
<clarkey> AR5212
<bazhang> redheat: don't format--there seems to be a serious issue, though some of the experts probably want to weigh in on this...
<redheat> ok so I shouldn't format the Linux swap partition,
<bazhang> redheat: during install, or just normal usage?
<bazhang> clarkey: open up a terminal and type in the command sudo ifconfig, followed by your password.
<redheat> no normal usage, I just installed that program EXt2 FS, that let's you see the linux partitions under windows, all versions except vista, and when I open my computer, it show me the two partitions where linux is installd, the root partition, and the other one used as swap...
<redheat> I can access the first one fine, but the second one I can access because it not format..
<bazhang> redheat: so you are in Vista now?
<redheat> no Xp pro
<bazhang> redheat: if you want to toast you Linux install, then format away--otherwise don't do it. seriously.
<bazhang> your, even
<redheat> you know what, Il give it a try if it works..fine by me..if not..then  I won be much screwed cause I don keep a lot of stuff there..
<redheat> gonna give it a try and come back to you..
<redheat> take care and thank you so much, and if SlimeyPete or Cellojoe are "lurking" somewhere say hello to them on my account..
<bazhang> redheat: you're going to format your swap drive? how big is it?
<redheat> like 2 GB
<bazhang> redheat: I wouldn't do that....you will regret it...
<clarkey> bazhang done that  by the way is there a way I can just get around nm-applet
<bazhang> clarkey: what did ifconfig say?
<redheat> hey if it works.it works..right? I'vee been isntalling and unistalling formatting and reformatting Ubuntu like crazy for the past two weeks and it works so perfectly, and I mean perfectly now..So one last trial won't hurt..but thanks for the warning..
<clarkey> bazhang:  mean I only use ethernet on that computer and I dont really need nm-applets features
<clarkey> ahh lots
<redheat> ok take care and Il get back to you in a giffy..
<redheat> bye
<bazhang> clarkey: ok, but what did ifconfig say?
<clarkey> bazhang: what do u want to know? it lists eth0 ath0 wifi0
<bazhang> clarkey: and you have a wireless network there? what encryption level? open/wep/wpa/wpa2?
<clarkey> open
<bazhang> clarkey: do you have it set to dhcp or static?
<clarkey> at the moment encryption is too hard with this stupid range extender I have I swear linksys should recall that product it has a fit with any encryption
<clarkey> well the router is assigning DHCP
<clarkey> and I guess nm-applet is trying to get one but it never does
<bazhang> clarkey: okey dokey...now try sudo dhlcient ath0
<clarkey> its always listed as 0.0.0.0 in connection information
<bazhang> oops, that should be dhclient..haha
<bazhang> my bad..
<bazhang> dhlcient sounds like a quickly delivered wine...haha
<bazhang> clarkey: have you tried it?
<bazhang> btw, what was the output from the iwconfig command?
<clarkey> yea it reported no DHCP offers received
<clarkey> no from ifconfig
<bazhang> ok, not try the same with eth0. and the ethernet cable attached...
<clarkey> done it
<bazhang> not=now
<clarkey> same thing
<clarkey> says that no DHCP offers received
<clarkey> u sure it doesnt hav something to do with not being able to ifup and ifdown the connections?
<bazhang> clarkey: I can't believe that an atheros card can't get the wireless network...and that the ar5212 card doesn't work--who is the maker of the ethernet card?
<clarkey> no Idea its old
<bazhang> google?
<clarkey> has almost no markings
<clarkey> but I also had another card with the same problems in
<bazhang> bad card?
<clarkey> which was a realtec 8139 from memory
<bazhang> and this one? the same?
<clarkey> thats what I thought about the realtec which was originally in there so I swapped it with this old one
<clarkey> nothing is working its really quite stuffed
<bazhang> clarkey: I have a realtek ethernet card that can connect no problem--might it be that the card is bad?
<clarkey> maybe but i doubt that two completely different cards are bad
<clarkey> and anyway it was working with feisty the day before
<bazhang> highly unlikely
<clarkey> I have two of the realtek cards aswell
<clarkey> its really weird
<clarkey> it seems to me as if it just wont accept an IP address
<bazhang> clarkey: if it was working with Feisty, then clearly it's an issue with Gutsy..strange that mine works and yours does not--does your ISP limit the number of computers that can share a connection?
<aldin> hi, where do i acticvate desktop effects on 7.10
<aldin> and is it compiz fusion, perhaps someone can tell me how to run it form terminal
<bazhang> aldin: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<aldin> ubuntu
<aldin> i found on apearence
<bazhang> that's the one.
<aldin> visual effects but nothing happens, tried to install beryl but it isnt in repos
<aldin> bazhang: how to run it from terminal to see messages
<clarkey> it was working before with the same number of computers actually it was workign with two more than are operating now so I doubt it
<savvas> aldin: you click on normal in apperanace > visual effects
<bazhang> try the following: alt +f2 then in the window that appears, type compiz --replace &
<clarkey> could it have anything to do with settings in the home directory?
<compwiz18> aldin, to run it from the terminal, compwiz --replace
<compwiz18> compiz --replace, sorry
<clarkey> because that is the only thing I carried over from the feisty install
<bazhang> I like compwiz better...haha
<aldin> are u sure, i know for replace but what windeco it will be i remember i typed & emerald --replace?
<compwiz18> I type my username too much I think xD
<bazhang> with the & at the end.
<bazhang> haha
<savvas> clarkey: try create a new user and see
<hazman> I've shared a folder using windows share(SMB), and it won't unshare properly. It's recognised as not being shared, however when i browse the network the folders are still clearly shared
<bazhang> clarkey: no that probably is not it, though have you reconfigured the cards under gutsy?
<bazhang> aldin: is that working?
<clarkey> well I have fiddled with them alot tried giving static IP's etc
<bazhang> oho
<aldin> and one thing more i have ati x200 card it says glxinfo|grep direct -> yes but says warning, glxgears works ok, is it improved OSS 3D drvier, last time it was imposible to have
<aldin> without fglrx
<bazhang> aldin: did that command do it?
<bazhang> savvas: heya
<aldin> in xorg.conf says it is Driver "ati" and in terminal
<aldin> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/39945/
<vmlinuz`> yo
<vmlinuz`> whats better than banshee, I rly dislike it.
<clarkey> bazhang: well I created a new user no luck same problem
<bazhang> vmlinuz`: what's that?
<vmlinuz`> bazhang: audio software
<clarkey> bazhang: i might just reinstall feisty and try upgrading from there
<compwiz18> vmlinuz`, exaile/amarok/listen!
<bazhang> clarkey: did you configure the cards?
<vmlinuz`> I used amorak, its good.
<vmlinuz`> but isnt it an KDE software
<clarkey> what do u mean by configure?
<vmlinuz`> some people recommend running it from kde only
<compwiz18> vmlinuz`, are you using gnome or kde?
<vmlinuz`> gnome
<compwiz18> vmlinuz`, you can use with from gnome
<compwiz18> it loads a little slower, that's all
<clarkey> it worked for me with my laptop I had some problem with the wireless button not working in gusty so I  just upgraded from feisty with the update manager
<compwiz18> however, exaile (I use) and listen (haven't tried) are pretty good too
<vmlinuz`> i know i can
<vmlinuz`> but i've read somewhere that its recommended with kde.. anyways
<bazhang> clarkey: a couple of options: via the terminal, or the gui...
<vmlinuz`> whats a small & fast audio program that can ran in the system tray w/o plugins
<compwiz18> exaile
<clarkey> lets go GUI
* compwiz18 likes Exaile
<compwiz18> Listen can too I think
<vmlinuz`> thanks, installing it now
<vmlinuz`> i'm trying exaile
<kyja> well I just got hear but the form of that sentance sounds like you think to fast
<bazhang> redheat: what happenin'?
<clarkey> bazhang lets go GUI
<redheat> you won't believe
<redheat> I can't format it..
<redheat> haha
<bazhang> clarkey: no need for all caps...
<redheat> so I headed over to Ubuntu, and then used gparted to see what type of format it was made off...
<bazhang> redheat: thanks be...haha
<redheat> it turned out to be a format called, and check this out, linux-swap, I thought why not make it, for example
<clarkey> bazhang: sry just me and my acronyms i like caps lol
<redheat> ext3 or ext2, but no sir, the file extension give to the swap itself is called linux-swap..now if I had used gparted to change it into something else..this means I won't have a swap anymore..and this means...my system is gone
<bazhang> clarkey: they're not popular here...look in one of the panels.. and you should see network manager, choose the option manually configure, and it will bring up a window...
<redheat> you know it might work for someone who actually did partition the harddrive on his/her own.., but I when I install Ubuntu, I let it choose the partition and size I only just leave a part of my hard drive unpartitioned
<kyja> !!!! Compize is rawkin for me now !!
<redheat> and let ubuntu take full advantage of it
<clarkey> bazhang oh if you mean assigning a static IP I have done that no luck samething
<bazhang> redheat: just what I was trying (in vain) to warn you off..you didn't change it did you? hahaha
<socketbind> actually i have found out what was causing the problem with network manager
<socketbind> i totally dont get it why it was changed like this
<redheat> nope absolutley not..
<redheat> and you were absolutely right
<redheat> I stand corrected..
<bazhang> socketbind: what was the problem?
<socketbind> the ethernet adapter was not managed
<bazhang> clarkey: I've tried to help you out; if you don't want to follow up on it..
<socketbind> even with auto eth0 / iface eth0 inet dhcp
<bazhang> socketbind: that'll do it..
<redheat> at first, when I tried to format it from windows, I was puzzled to which file extension should I format it to? NTFS, out of the question, FAT32 absolutely not..
<socketbind> in feisty it works
<bazhang> socketbind: it's not ifup--it's ifconfig
<redheat> but it hit me when I came back into ubuntu to find that the linux-swap has a filextension of its own called Linux-swap..
<socketbind> anyway i found out why
<bazhang> and dhclient...
<socketbind> in the debian backend
<redheat> bzhang..thank you my friend..
<socketbind> nm_system_device_get_disabled() marks it wrong as blacklisted
<redheat> gotta go now, take care my friend..bye
<kling0n> update-manager still stalls for me.... could this perhaps be due to incorrect handling of 3rd party repositories?
<clarkey> bazhang: thanks alot for your help  I really do appreciate it but I think I will just go back to feisty..... back into my depth lol thanks again for your help
<kling0n> the update-manager says it has disabled them but...
<bazhang> clarkey: nice to try..sorry we didn't get it...haha
<kling0n> I have a combination of entries in /etc/apt/sources.list and separate files under /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<bazhang> kling0n: no longer necessary with Gutsy--K or U buntu?
<kling0n> not sure whether this could be a reason for update-manager to stall though
<clarkey> bazhang: probably just one of those bugs that u never find the cause and the next update its fixed lol
<bazhang> clarkey: here's hoping...
<clarkey> maybe even a kernel problem or sumfin idk i really hav no idea
<kling0n> bazhang: originally ubuntu but with kde-desktop package installed at some point
<clarkey> yea heres to hopeing
<bazhang> kling0n:  are you running the GNOME desktop or the KDE desktop at the moment?
<kling0n> gnome
<kling0n> went back :)
<kyja> does anyone know how to remove an extra Desktop menu item entry in the places menu?
<kling0n> kyja: check $HOME/.menu directory
<kling0n> kyja: back it up first though
<vmlinuz`> i like exaile :)
<bazhang> kling0n: with Gutsy, all those third party repositories are completely unnecessary...
<kyja> thank you kling0n and for backup advice. I never do that
<kling0n> bazhang: no doubt
<kling0n> bazhang: prob is that the update-manager stalls though
<compwiz18> on that note, does anyone know how to get only one icon per external volume to show up on my desktop?  I've got 2 external usb drives, but it shows the icon twice for one and once for the other
<compwiz18> vmlinuz`, good :)
<kling0n> not that I want to hang on to my 3rd party repos
<kyja> no .menu directory though
<kling0n> I edited the meta-release inf as directed in the gutsyupgrade wiki page
<bazhang> kling0n: so you can't update at all--since the ISO install?
<kling0n> I've been getting the regular updates... but the upgrade path to gutsy isn't working for me
<compwiz18> and does anyone have an idea as to why random apps suddenly stop accepting input from my keyboard(s)?
<kling0n> not sure what you mean by "the ISO install"
<socketbind> in an ideal situation, what makes network-manager to manage a network interface?
<kling0n> last iso install was 3 releases back :)
<socketbind> listing it as auto and dhcp or completely omitting for /etc/network/interfaces?
<kling0n> socketbind: iirc you had to omit/comment it a while back
<kling0n> socketbind: not sure whether that's still valid though
<compwiz18> socketbind, nm is usally happier when it's omitted afaik
<bazhang> compwiz18: I had that same issue when I was dual booting with Windows...(not my choice.haha)--just formatted the whole deal and they went away--oops that was internal--yours are external--are they showing the various partitions of the devices? I bleieve Gusty does that now
<socketbind> strange because in feisty it is ok to leave it auto / dhcp and it gets managed
<compwiz18> at least, last I used it it was happier that way
<socketbind> in gutsy, it only works when you completely omit it
<bazhang> kling0n: uh sorry, you did update-manager -c -d from Feisty?
<socketbind> tracked it down to the source code but i dont get it why was it changed
<compwiz18> bazhang, I've had the same problem with internal ones too, but Ubuntu seems to be better with internal ones then Arch was, but they both want to show me icons for the external ones twice
<kling0n> bazhang: that's the step where i'm getting the stall atm
<kling0n> bazhang: so i'm still running feisty but upgrade path isn't working
<bazhang> compwiz18: if you an Arch user, then you are way above my pay scale..haha..showing partitions incorrectly perhaps?
<kling0n> i'm giving ti a trial run with an strace
<kling0n> s/ti/it/
<compwiz18> bazhang, was an Arch user, I wanted to try gutsy, anyway, I don't know what the issue with it is, it's just one of those things that bothers me :)
<bazhang> kling0n: this is still beta, so straight dist-upgrade won't work until after 10/18, you need to switch to the devel branch, which is what the -d in -c -d is all about.
<compwiz18> I got a monitor and wanted to try displayconfig so I installed Ubuntu, but displayconfig didn't work, but I'm still here anyway :P
<bazhang> compwiz18: I have a buddy who uses Arch, and he's complaining that the others are all too slow on his machine...haha. I could never figure out how to get Arch going..very tough distro to install for a newbier user like me..
<kling0n> bazhang: that's what bi am trying to do... results so far: "running update-manager -c -d ; select upgrade; step one completes; gets message abuot 3rd party repos being disabled; stall on file 37 or 47, alternatively,  out of 56"
<compwiz18> bazhang, it is fast, a little tricky to setup though :)
* bazhang wonders what compwiz18 thinks is very tricky...
<bazhang> kling0n: then clearly all the third party repos have to go--there's actually a very nice gui to do it for you--and to add the third party ones from canonical that include mscorefonts, java, non-free flash, etc.
<kling0n> bazhang: i'll give it a try
<bazhang> kling0n: do you have a ton of personal files that prevent you from doing a fresh install from the gutsy beta.iso installer disk?
<kling0n> bazhang: yup
<bazhang> kling0n: not backed up?
<kling0n> nowhere to put it :
<kling0n> :)
<kling0n> well.. not completely tru
<kling0n> true
<kling0n> i can do a backup
<kling0n> but i want to go with an ugrade path
<bazhang> we talking trillions of petabytes here?
<kling0n> upgrade even
<kling0n> hehe
<kling0n> no
<kling0n> 'tis a desktop system after all
<kling0n> backup could be managed
<kling0n> but it's not uptimal
<kling0n> optimal
<bazhang> there was someone on last night that had 200GB of unbacked up files that wanted to do the same as you...haha
<compwiz18> lol bazhang, xorg.conf is something I consider very tricky ;)
<kling0n> hehe
<kling0n> yup
<bazhang> ouch
<bazhang> no doubt
<kling0n> saw him... thing is though, if it's not working for me, there's bound to be other users who it's not working for
<bazhang> compwiz18: what about a vanilla Gentoo install?
<bazhang> sorry for the ot.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<compwiz18> bazhang, never tried :D
<compwiz18> right then, back on topic
<bazhang> my bad...
<compwiz18> is there a graphical backup utility somewhere?
<kling0n> where do I but a bug report against update-manager ?
<compwiz18> that supports cron jobs?
<kling0n> launchad i know. butb is there a separate section for gutsy?
<bazhang> compwiz18: for Kubuntu it
<bazhang> s called Kcron I beleivve
<bazhang> sorry about the page break, new keyboard.
<bazhang> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> kling0n: it's all one.
<compwiz18> lol, at least your keyboard works, ubuntu doesn't like mine today for some reason
<bazhang> haha
<compwiz18> esp gimp
<bazhang> back up system under KDE is called Keep, not sure about GNOME...
<bazhang> so there must be one, just scroll around in your menu..
<compwiz18> I think I'll just stick to the rsync + cron job idea
<bazhang> kling0n: did you try that GUI repo manager in synaptic/adept.
<bazhang> compwiz18: sounds like a plan.
<bazhang> hi effie_jayx
<kling0n> bazhang: nope
<compwiz18> yep, it worked well so far, thanks for the ideas tho
<kling0n> bazhang: it's a tweaked system ... 3rd party repos, custom kernel etc
<bazhang> compwiz18: sorry I'm not more helpful today, not enough caffeine.
<compwiz18> bazhang, no problem :)
<bazhang> kling0n: you should still be able to switch to the gutsy repos
<bazhang> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nikin> hy
<compwiz18> gotta love the /etc/cron.daily folder :D
<bazhang> hi nikin
<nikin> hy bazhang
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> what's your question nikin?
<nikin> i have a problem.... i updated, and now only my / gets mounted.. nothing else... and i can not mount them later manualy... i looked az dmesg.. and i get a lot of device-mapper errors about error adding target to table ... dm-linear: device lookup failed .... any ideaaas?
<kling0n> bazhang: thanks i'll give it a whirl
<kyja> this might be a stupid question.... will the beta update to the distro automaticly or do we have to do a dist-upgrade command again later?
<bazhang> jucato?
<avatar_> compwiz18: try Pybackpack
<kling0n> bazhang: I can get a distribution upgrade done through synaptic?
<bazhang> kling0n: you can uncheck all those problematic repos for starters.
<nikin> and the other thing that is not working, but its the minor problem, that vga=791 does not work in grub
<bazhang> nikin: so your computer is unusable?
<avatar_> compwiz18: pybackpack is a nice graphical backup utility. Easy wizzard for backup your entrire home directory to cdr
<kling0n> bazhang: done... update-manager still stalls though
<nikin> it is usable to the point i can boot it and use CLI
<nikin> but my /home is not mounted
<nikin> nor is the swap and my data partition
<nikin> so i can run programs as root
<avatar_> compwiz18: but backup on a remote host over ssh is also an option
<nikin> i even can chat as you see :)
<compwiz18> avatar_, sounds good, its installing now
<kling0n> put a bugreport here with attached strace https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/150528
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150528 in update-manager "Gutsy upgrade path from feisty fails (update-manager)" [Undecided,New] 
<bazhang> kling0n: have you tried this: sudo apt-get update gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<daminator> hi! i have kubuntu 7.10! i followed this tutorial
<daminator> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<daminator> it can't start, because it sais i need "XGL"
<daminator> is there a tutorial for setting up xgl?
<SlimeyPete> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<daminator> i have an ATI card with the original drivers
<bazhang> nikin: I'm just an early riser newbier (not total newbie, but close), so if you can chat from the cli, you should wait until the heavy armor arrives..haha
<daminator> thx^
<Pici> daminator: Install the xgl xserver component and it should work automagically.
<kling0n> bazhang: not on one line... but yes
<nikin> bazhang: then i hope the cavalary comes asap :D
<bazhang> kling0n: how about in the alt + f2 gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<kling0n> bazhang: it's not a rights issue
<compwiz18> avatar_, does pybackpack run as root when it backs up?
<kling0n> hang on
<bazhang> kling0n: then we have hit the very limits of my (severely limited) suggestion pool...
<kling0n> bazhang: :) i appreciate it :)
<bazhang> nikin: you did an upgrade via the console..right?
<kling0n> basically it seems to stall on specific fetches
<avatar_> compwiz18: by default it wil run as the user you are starting it
<kling0n> only there's no good way of telling which apparently
<compwiz18> avatar_, ok, I would like it to run as root every night, but it's python, so it's fixable :)
<avatar_> running it from cron is an option
<kling0n> nikin: do you have your partitions listed in /dev/hd*
<bazhang> kling0n: if you could narrow it down to which ones it stalled on, then you would be home free..I beleive that the sources list or metapackage for that has changed since Feisty...
<nikin> bazhang : no
<nikin> kling0n: yes... but if i try to do anything to them i get that they are busy
<kling0n> bazhang: indeed... but there isn't relaly any useable output
<nikin> azhang: i used update-manager -d
<compwiz18> avatar_, really, I'll have to look harder :)
<kling0n> nikin: output of 'mount' ?
<nikin> kling0n: 1 sec
<kling0n> nikin: you can try 'lsof' | grep mount point also
<kling0n> nikin: in pastebin btw
<nikin> kling0n: i cannot pastebin from CLI
<kling0n> nikin hmm
<nikin> bytheway mount tells me that it is either mounted or the tzarget folder is busy.... but i tryed with newly created folder and did nothing
<nikin> if i do "mount"
<avatar_> compwiz18: running it from cron is not an option in the gui.
<kling0n> nikin: http://www.slackwiki.org/Console-Only_Communication#Using_lynx_in_conjuction_with_pastebin
<nikin> non of the partitions is listed , just the first one wich is /
<bazhang> kling0n: I could look at my own sources list via console, and then tell you what to copy into yours, if you wish..just trying to remember the command sudo kate apt/sources.list.d?
<kling0n> nikin: ok
<kling0n> bazhang: if you could /msg me contents of '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<bazhang> kling0n: is it sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list?
<kling0n> nikin: and output from sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt is what?
<bazhang> to look at it?
<kling0n> bazhang: no need to sudo unless you're going to edit it :)
<kling0n> bazhang: but yes
<vmlinuz`> hey can exaile check what my ipod has, or even can i use it to transfer songs to my ipod?
<sn00py> hi! i have a problem! -_- i have kubuntu 7.10 and i wanted to install compiz! so i installed "xserver-xgl" with apt-get and now after i log in (in kdm) nothing happens!
<nikin> kling0n: i used sda3 , and the output is: /dev/sda3 is either mounted or /mnt is busy
<sn00py> my kde desktop doens't appear anymore
<sn00py> what can i do?
<nikin> umount /dev/sda3 tels me that it is not mounted
<sn00py> i have an ati card and the newest original drivers
<kling0n> nikin: which device is mounted as /
<nikin> sda1
<sn00py> in the wikipedia tutorial it is said that after installing xserver-xgl i have nothing to do anymore it should work
<kling0n> nikin: and which device holds your /home ?
<nikin> sda5
<vmlinuz`> so can it?
<bazhang> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse, deb-src (ditto) then the same, but gutsy-updates kling0n
<nikin> wich is not mounted
<kling0n> bazhang: just those two lines?
<bazhang> check the pm
<kling0n> got it :)
<bazhang> cool
<nikin> kling0n: sda2 is SWAP
<bazhang> there are some third party ones as well, but when you get those, then you will be in Gutsy, and can add them via the gui kling0n
<nikin> sda3 is my data partition
<bazhang> those = ones I gave you, them = other ones 3rd party kling0n
<sn00py> can't anybody help me :(
<bazhang> what's the prob sn00py?
<kling0n> bazhang: I dont normally do package management in guis :)
<bazhang> kling0n: a step down for the mighty, but seems like a decent workaround--here's hoping..haha
<nikin> kling0n: i also checked my fstab and the UUID -s look correct, and the mountpoints also
<kling0n> i figured out the problem i think
<sn00py> I installed "xserver-xgl" with aptget and now my KDE desktop doesn't appear anymore after i log in with KDM!
<kling0n> backports in feisty makes update-manager try to fetch backports for gutsy
<sn00py> i have gutsy and ati with the newest original drivers
<bazhang> sn00py: sounds bad--any xorg doctors in the house?
<sn00py> i will try to remove them. i took the newest ati drivers from ati.com maybe i should take the one from ubuntu repo?
<nikin> kling0n: the strange thing is that if i boot with the .20 kernel, they work like a charm
<bazhang> kling0n: nikin? xorg woes help?
<compwiz18> sn00py, ya gots fglrx?
<nikin> kling0n: and all these device-mapper errors i get with .22
<sn00py> i removed xgl and now i can log in again... but  ineed xgl for compiz
<compwiz18> sn00py, that's true, what card do you have?
<kling0n> nikin: custom built ?
<nikin> kling0n: no.. everything is stock
<sn00py> radeon xpress 1100 (notebook)
<nikin> both .20 and .22
<bazhang> nikin: you are a god.
<compwiz18> sn00py, fglrx?
<nikin> bazhang: why?
<kling0n> nikin: hmm check your filesystem support in kernel
<kling0n> make menuconfig
<kling0n> and go look yo make sure you have native ext3 supprot
<bazhang> nikin: cmon cli chatting?
<kling0n> and sda devices :)
<kling0n> s/rot/ort/
<kling0n> argh
<kling0n> my typing is bad today
<kling0n> need more coffee
<sn00py> fglrx yes, the 8.37.6 ati driver
<bazhang> haha
<nikin> kling0n: it should be default in ubuntu kernels not?
<kling0n> update-manager is running!
<kling0n>  :)
<bazhang> yesss!
<kling0n> nikin: indeed
<sn00py> i could try to install the older ati driver, the one from the repo
<kling0n> nikin: *if* you remembered to copy /boot/.config to /usr/src/linux
<sn00py> i you have no other idea
<bazhang> sn00py: it's worth a shot.
<compwiz18> sn00py, you have gutsy? 8.37.6 is in the repo
<kling0n> or you're using a kernel source package from the repos (i believe)
<kling0n> but copying the config is a way to be sure
<bazhang> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nikin> kling0n: i think there is a misunderstanding .... i think... i ame using the ubuntu kernels... no custom builds (yet)
<kling0n> ah
<kling0n> hm
<sn00py> really? okay so that isn't the cause of the problem
<nikin> kling0n: does the device mapper has a separete log from dmesg?
<compwiz18> sn00py, there's a trick to setting up xgl I think , although its been a while since I've done it
<kling0n> nikin: not sure
<bazhang> sn00py:  I think this is an issue for #ubuntu-effects...
<sn00py> okay i'll give a try
<kling0n> nikin: but if the device shows up you should have device support
<compwiz18> sn00py, that would be a place to go
<kling0n> nikin: no dmesg errors ?
* compwiz18 didn't know #ubuntu-effect existed
<nikin> kling0n: they show up, but they are all busy
<nikin> kling0n: a lot of dmesg errors :D about 10 :D
<nikin> all about device-mapper Error adding target to table  ... device lookup failed
<kling0n> nikin: sdparm might be able to eget you some info on the devices
<kling0n> bah 10mbit down is too little for an upgrade
<nikin> kling0n: and i ame sure that theese device-mapper errors are my partitions coz they come right after mapping sda1
<bazhang> kling0n: but it's working?
<compwiz18> my oo.o spell check isn't work, any ideas?
<kling0n> nikin: are you using evms ?
<kling0n> bazhang: seems to be
<bazhang> woot!
<kling0n> so replacing with a valid apt source list from gutsy did the trick
<kling0n> bazhang: wasn't my 3rd party repos though
<bazhang> yahooey!
<nikin> kling0n: evms starts right befor the crash.
<bazhang> kling0n: good to know.
<kling0n> nikin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evms/+bug/115616
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115616 in evms "Device-mapper errors: dm-linear, lookup failed" [High,Fix released] 
<nikin> kling0n: i can not compy links :)
<nikin> ok i got it
<bullgard4> How can I determine if I have enough free disk space on my partitions in order to upgrade from Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10?
<Xbehave> ive installed compiz on kubuntu gusty ( only because beryl wasnt there) but now emerald cant find any themes, i have svn but it just doesnt work
<nanonyme> why not compiz-fusion?
<bazhang> Xbehave: that's an issue for #ubuntu-effects methinks...
<nanonyme> and yes, that channel indeed
<kling0n> nikin: run gpm
<kling0n> nikin: its a console mouse server
<nanonyme> but compiz-fusion is something like compiz+beryl as far as i've heard
<kling0n> nikin: :)
<Xbehave> well its todo with gusty, and svn more than compiz
<nikin> kling0n: i got it already.. just it is a long time i worked without basic X :D
<nikin> things are floating back to my mind slowly :d
<Xbehave> compiz-fusion is basically compiz but with a couple of beryl extensions but removing alot of the "hacks" that made it work
<nikin> then the hovering toughts go down on my arm and pres the middle mouse button to compy :P
<nikin> -m
<Pici> Xbehave: I dont think that the emerald svn theme finder thing works anymore. I think I saw a bug about it,.
<nikin> then i shut down evms and see if it helps
<Xbehave> gpl themes should be in repos
<Xbehave> that way this wouldnt be an issue and svn wouldnt be needed, i think this is what happend in fiesty
<nikin> back
<compwiz18> why does gtk hate my keyboard today? :(
<nikin> removing evms solved the problem :D now i have my home back :D
<compwiz18> gtk text widgets just randomly stop taking my input
<compwiz18> hmpf.
<Xbehave> !evms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xbehave> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Xbehave> could a link to the bug report or something to say "if you system just broke, uninstal evms if your not using it(not ubuntus fault blame linus)"
<compwiz18> !evm > compwiz18
<compwiz18> hm
<compwiz18> what is evm?
<compwiz18> EVM: Earned Value Management <== maybe not the Ubuntu definition
<compwiz18> !evms > compwiz18
<kling0n> nikin: glad to hear it
<kling0n> oh
<bazhang> kling0n: how'd it go?
<kling0n> fetching done.... preparing packages now :)
<bazhang> kling0n: unbelievable!!! yessss!
<bazhang> welcome to Gutsy Gibbon, the finest OS on the planet...haha
<bazhang> nikin are you sorted?
<reverseblade> Hello when I enable 3D effects for my nvidia card it says it requires restart and than I fall back to bullet proof x manager
<bazhang> reverseblade: have you been to #ubuntu-effects? they can probably help you a bit better..
<reverseblade> okay
<_dan_> check xorg.log
<phaidros> hi, since some update gutsy doesn't boot anymore. I think it has something to do with the initrd, but cannot confirm.
<snadge> phaidros: i think some people have reported that you have to manually update-grub
<phaidros> strangely boot always stops after detecting scsi devices .. any hints what to do?
<phaidros> snadge: nope, grub is up to date ..
<spr0k3t> alright then... I'm bound and determined to get my sound working if these updates don't fix it.
<spr0k3t> oh yeah... morning everyone
<gunny> phaidros: as in manally edit it...
<snadge> yeah but after installing the new version of grub.. run update-grub.. also, it may possibly be a kernel issue
<phaidros> as ubuntu grub handles all kernels in /boot and therefore affects my debian kernel as well - the problem is the same to that kernel as well.
<phaidros> ah, ok. so I try update-grub then ..
<bazhang> spr0k3t: tell me about it, I've been without these last two 'upgrades'..haha
<spr0k3t> soundblaster audigy?
<bazhang> intel
<tezem> The new keyring manager should be able to run without password from boot if I select the checkbox but I have to give the password twice and on the next boot I need to make it again. Does anybody know whats wrong there?
<spr0k3t> ah, nods
<spr0k3t> tezem: just noticed the keyring in the updates this morning...
<tezem> spr0k3t: ?
<spr0k3t> meaning, I haven't had a chance to look at it.
<spr0k3t> ah yes... good morning Hobbsee.
<bazhang> good morning Hobbsee!
<OpenSorce> good morning folks
<Hobbsee> hiya
<spr0k3t> So anyway, now that everyone is here... let's get started.  Hobbsee, are you doing moderation?
<spr0k3t> j/k
<OpenSorce> in 6.06 my wlan1 worked great....saw my network, connected etc....in gutsy the little wlan config app sees the if, tries to connect it then nada....what am I doing wrong?
<bazhang> 266 nicks (1 op)
<OpenSorce> I've tried the manually configure option but it doesn't even show that if...
<spr0k3t> 267 actually... I have a nick sitting across from my desk.
<bazhang> OpenSorce: are you ok using the command line?
<phaidros> ok, as expected, update-grub doesn't solve the problem.
<OpenSorce> bazhang, I prefer it
<phaidros> boot stops always at cdrom detection, and there are some occurencies of: "Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = ... ns )
<Hobbsee> spr0k3t: :)
<bazhang> sudo ifconfig what does it say?
<Hobbsee> bazhang: there are always more ops
<OpenSorce> bazhang, I've done ifconfig wlan1 192.168.1.103 and route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<phaidros> even if I throw out the cd device (thinkpad) ..
<phaidros> ah, stop
<phaidros> now I got something :)
<bazhang> Hobbsee: good to know..
<phaidros> check root= bootarg .. since when is grub not recognizing /dev/sdaX devices anymore as root??
<tezem> spr0k3t: Ah ok I saw the following on gnome: "In GNOME 2.20, the keyring is unlocked automatically when you login and when you unlock your screen, avoiding the need for an extra password prompt. Note, however, that this feature requires some work by your distribution."
<tezem> So I can expect it in the final release right?
<OpenSorce> bazhang, well it shows the ip addy bcast and mask all normal
<bazhang> OpenSorce: what does iwconfig show?
<spr0k3t> tezem: did Miguel code that one?
<kling0n> phaidros: vol_id is your friend
<OpenSorce> bazhang, lo, eth1 and wlan1 "no wireless extensions"
<tezem> spr0k3t: Don't know why does it matter?
<Konam> with compiz my desktop is only showed in the workspace 1, how can I change this?
<kling0n> get the volume UUID for your boot partition and place it in your /boot/grub/menu.list default options
<bazhang> kling0n: you added the 3rd party repos yet?
<Aasimar> Hello
<kling0n> bazhang: no
<kling0n> bazhang: upgrading
<kling0n> I have a lot of packages
<bazhang> still?
<phaidros> kling0n: yes, but because its not human readable I always preferred sdaX so far ..
<spr0k3t> tezem: nah, not really... just not a big fan of Miguel is all.  he gave me mono once
<kling0n> phaidros: same here
<kling0n> phaidros: had to learn about it though
<kling0n> phaidros: in moving my root partition a cpl of weeks back :)
<phaidros> kling0n: ok, now how do I get the vol_id when booting a live cd ??
<phaidros> kling0n: where do you move your root partition ??
<kling0n> vol_id <devicename>
<spr0k3t> tezem: but question though, what extra password prompt are they going over?  not su I would imagine.
<phaidros> kling0n: and that vol_id is now neccessary in menu.lst as well as fstab?
<bazhang> brb
<kling0n> phaidros: if you place it in your grub menu file in the default option it puts it as a the root argument when you run update-grub
<kling0n> phaidros: might have to update initramfs too
<Aasimar> Am I allowed to ask tech support here?
<spr0k3t> ask away Aasimar, I'm sure someone may be able to help.
<phaidros> kling0n: whata nightmare .. who killed the backwards compatibility anyway?? lol
<tezem> spr0k3t: I get a new prompt where I have a checkbox to automatically open the keyring when I get into gnome but this doesn't work right now as there is some work to be done within the distribution.
<kling0n> phaidros: indeed
<kling0n> phaidros: initramfs has some partition specifics in it
<Aasimar> Well I installed gutsy 2 days ago, and haven't been able to get my wireless card working, a friend sent me here, said i might get help
<spr0k3t> tezem: which distribution, gutsy?
<phaidros> kling0n: especially in for resume .. garn
<kling0n> phaidros: in principle you could replace root arg with /dev/sdX and just update initramfs
<spr0k3t> Aasimar: which wireless chipset?
<kling0n> phaidros: but vol_id can help you if that doesn't work
<tezem> spr0k3t: sure, only gutsy has gnome 2.20 and we are here in ubuntu+1 :-)
<gnomefreak> tezem: you would be suprised
<spr0k3t> tezem: odd, do you know of anyone else getting the same thing?
<phaidros> kling0n: nope that was what I did always by hand, but since I changed the kopt line ( as I remember now, lol) it doesn't boot anymore
<Aasimar> A smc card, if that helps?
<spr0k3t> gnomefreak has secretly replaced his folgers crystals with Gentoo
<gnomefreak> ;)
<tezem> spr0k3t: no but haven't searched yet
<kling0n> phaidros: did you change your boot partition ?
<phaidros> kling0n: nope
<kling0n> hm
<spr0k3t> Aasimar: not much... open up a terminal and type "lspci | grep Network"
<kling0n> !update-initramfs > phaidros
<phaidros> kling0n: doesn't work :)
<kling0n> heh
<kling0n> did you try updating it ?
<spr0k3t> Aasimar: if that doesn't work, replace Network with "Ethernet"
<Aasimar> Cant send private messages, and i dont want to copypaste big output, what do I need to look for?
<phaidros> kling0n: updating what?
<kling0n> hmm just about all pam-related packages are failing in my current upgrade
<kling0n> i sure hope this will work
<spr0k3t> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Aasimar> grep network still loading
<kling0n> phaidros: sudo update-initramfs
<spr0k3t> Aasimar: use the pastebin and post the link back to the channel
<phaidros> kling0n: did that, no change ..
<kling0n> phaidros: where does it stop ?
<phaidros> kling0n: I'm finding out the vol_id now and replace them everywhere I exchanged to sdaX :)
<kling0n> phaidros: try removing the splah quiet kopts
<gnomefreak> try the -u flag see if that helps
<kling0n> splash even
<spr0k3t> Aasimar: also, keep in mind the case sensitivity
<phaidros> kling0n: I see only things when removeing quiet splash _and_ vga as well ..
<kling0n> phaidros: remember to place it in the default options (entries with only one '#' in them in /boot/grub/menu file)
<phaidros> kling0n: than it stop after recognizing sdc (cd-rw)
<kling0n> have you got evms installed?
<phaidros> kling0n: after a while I get the initramfs busybox, yelling about root= and some more
<Aasimar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39948/
<kling0n>  phaidros ok
<kling0n> phaidros: probably root device related then
<phaidros> kling0n: ah! good point, that was a while ago a problem, maybe it came in by a dependency again ..
<tezem> spr0k3t: maybe it's just a big in connection with networkmanger
<kling0n> you should be able to use the root/devsdX and update initramfs
<phaidros> kling0n: (evms)
<Aasimar> I also have an ethernet device, but I can't connect it
<Aasimar> Need to use wireless
<OpenSorce> anybody want to help me with this wlan issue while baz is afk?
<spr0k3t> tezem: either that or seahorse
<spr0k3t> that's a keyring manager system
<phaidros> kling0n: yeah I used sdaX in menu.lst as well as initramfs settings and it does not boot .. *loogking for evms now
<kling0n> phaidros: not sure whether initramfs refers to uuids or devices
<kling0n> phaidros:  ok
<spr0k3t> Aasimar: hmm... 5005 device.
<phaidros> kling0n: no evms ..
<tezem> spr0k3t: hmm yes that's it maybe because I get two prompts and I guess the first one is the gnome one and the second the one from seahorse but isn't it the same program?
<kling0n> Aasimar: does yuur wireless show up in output from ifconfig and iwconfig ?
<kling0n> phaidros: update uuids and rebuild initramfs
<kling0n> remember to fix the default entry in grubs menu file
<Aasimar> yeah
<kling0n> and run update-grub
<Aasimar> Im on feisty live cd right now though
<kling0n> Aasimar: so where are you experiencing problems?
<Aasimar> Gutsy
<spr0k3t> tezem: I don't think it's the same system... I think it's a different subset.
<phaidros> kling0n: step by step now. in #kopt I have root=/dev/sda5, nothing else changed.
<kling0n> phaidros: o
<kling0n> ok
<phaidros> kling0n: yeah I do UUID now :/
<OpenSorce> okay....guys if anybody can help with this wlan issue, I'd really appreciate it
<tezem> spr0k3t: no Seahorse is gpg and ssh keys only don't think it gets into the way of gnome keyring manager
<spr0k3t> kling0n: what does update-grub achieve?
<kyja> does someone have a nice collection of nautilus-action scripts?
<kling0n> phaidros: i dont like it either but I had to get it to work
<kling0n> spr0k3t: basically just applies your default kopts to grubs menu file
<kyja> not the script folder scripts but for the actions menu
<spr0k3t> ah, nods
<kling0n> phaidros: might want to do a grub-install too
<kling0n> phaidros: if the version changed
<rico> hey, is anyone getting bad speeds with torrents too? (I've tried azureus, deluge and ktorrent)
<kling0n> phaidros: not sure whether it'll achieve anything though
<spr0k3t> and to update the uuid?
<phaidros> kling0n: ok, thanks.
<spr0k3t> command wise?
<phaidros> spr0k3t: uuid .. talking to me?
<kling0n> spr0k3t: as far as I've gone into it uuid for a volume is changed when you do a newfs
<spr0k3t> anyone really
<bazhang> OpenSorce: hang on a sec
<OpenSorce> bazhang, okay
<kling0n> but you can get the voluime id by using the command vol_id <device>
<Aasimar> rico, torrents aren't the fastest way to download, theyre meant to take off the pressure from a single download server
<phaidros> yes, but itrs very unhandy not *seeing* which partition it is :(
<kling0n> Aasimar: did you try defining an access point through iwconfig ?
<kling0n> phaidros: I agree
<Aasimar> How do I do that?
<kling0n> phaidros: shows up correctly in mtab though
<OpenSorce> bazhang, going for a smoke...bbi 2 minutes
<kling0n> Aasimar: "man iwconfig"
<Aasimar> I didnt get a wifi output on gutsy btw
<spr0k3t> Aasimar: depends on the torrent
<rico> Aasimar, I have a dual boot machine, when I download from my Windows installation I get decent 40k/s speeds average, even going to 200k/s sometimes
<rico> Aasimar, but when I boot to gutsy I only get 10kb/s maximum
<phaidros> kling0n: I see now a problem: I changed kopt as well as kopt_2_6 to root=/dev/sdaX, but kopt got changed back to the UUID by some package update (kernel? grub?), but kopt_2_6 is still sdaX .. this might confuse mkinitrd ..
<Aasimar> Should I log onto the net from another comp so I can boot Gutsy and work from there?
<kling0n> phaidros: it gets changed by update-grub
<kling0n> phaidros: go look for the root option in the menu file
<rico> even utorrent under wine has bad speeds (yes I set up port forwarding)
<kling0n> with one #
<spr0k3t> rico: it's not a fault of gutsy... I average about 200-300k/s on a good torrent
<kling0n> two ## are comments
<kling0n> one # are applied as default options when running update-grub
<bastid_raZor> heh funny how the OS gets blamed for crappy torrent speeds
<spr0k3t> rico: of course it greatly depends on the torrent
<rico> spr0k3t, any clue to where I can start looking? I downloaded the same torrents in my testing just to be fair
<bastid_raZor> rico: maybe on your upload side you sent bad packets and were banned on several ip's
<phaidros> kling0n: yes I know. but if I set a #kopt as well as #kopt_2_6 I don't want any process to change that .. or should I?
<spr0k3t> rico: sure... start with using a non-standard port... somewhere in the upper 32000 ranges.
<Aasimar> rico, try a torrent with as many uploaders as possible, and as few downlaoders as possible
<Aasimar> I also think theres a plugin that chooses uploaders that are close to you
<kling0n> phaidros: sorry didnt understand that :)
<phaidros> and kling0n, kopt_2_6 is assigned to the kernel entries, but somehow initrd is confused I suggest ..
<Aasimar> Should be faster then
<bazhang> OpenSorce: you back yet?
<Whitor> Hi, I'm trying to update a package and I keep getting: Depends: libc6 (>=2.6.1-1) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is to be installed     How can I get the latest libc?
<spr0k3t> fastest torrent I've ever seen averaged 1.2mbit/s
<kling0n> phaidros: I agree
<spr0k3t> but that was at work.
<kling0n> phaidros: get the default options right and rebuild correct initrd
<phaidros> kling0n: I set by hand kopt & kopt_2_6 (the latter is the only important here imho), why the heck is update-grub changing the former back to UUID? and: might the difference in those lines then confuse initramfs ?
<kling0n> phaidros: pastebin menu file pls
<Aasimar> spr0k3t, ill be right back, will log onto irc from my laptop
<OpenSorce> bazhang, yeah man
<phaidros> where is ubuntu pastebin ?
<spr0k3t> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<OpenSorce> bazhang, sorry to keep you waiting
<bazhang> OpenSorce: so iwconfig did not recognize that you had a wireless card? or did it
<bastid_raZor> warning: could not initiate dbus  .. i get this error when attempting to upgrade to gutsy
<kling0n> bastid_raZor: not an important error though
<OpenSorce> bazhang, it showed the interface and said "no wireless extensions"
<bazhang> OpenSorce: and this worked with Feisty, right?
<OpenSorce> bazhang, worked with 6.06 LTS :-)
<bastid_raZor> kling0n: a friend had the same error and now while the upgrade went fine cups now gives him problems
<bazhang> OpenSorce: how did you upgrade this? from ISO fresh install, or update-manager?
<kling0n> bazhang: I have a bunch of failed packages too
<OpenSorce> bazhang, iso
<bazhang> kling0n: upgrade failed?
<kling0n> no
<kling0n> just a cpl of failed packages
<bazhang> OpenSorce: did the wlan work in liveCD mode?
<kling0n> i'll look into it when it's finished
<kling0n> kinda worrying though... pam modules are failing
<bastid_raZor> all issues should be fixed.. 10 big days left~!
<bazhang> kling0n: uhoh
<OpenSorce> bazhang, I got the alt-install iso....no livecd afaik
<bazhang> OpenSorce: what's the card?
<bazhang> 10/18!
<Pierre> QoD, will we have CD install for gutsy? I mean before the final release?
<OpenSorce> bazhang, it's a usb DLink older DWL-120+
<bazhang> OpenSorce: I've had tons of issues with usb wireless devices..what does lspci say with it plugged in?
<bazhang> or is that lsusb?
<WaltzingAlong> lsusb
<spr0k3t> ^^^
<bazhang> okay thanks WaltzingAlong.
<OpenSorce> bazhang, would lspci show me usb devices?
<Whitor> Hi, a package that I'm using requires me to use the gutsy beta... How do I upgrade from feisty?
<bazhang> OpenSorce: lsusb, my bad.
<WaltzingAlong> Whitor: mostly you wait a few days / 2 weeks; otherwise update-manager -c -d -p
<OpenSorce> bazhang, yeah it does
<Whitor> WaltzingAlong: Thank you
<bazhang> OpenSorce: what does lsusb say about the device?
<OpenSorce> bazhang, Buss 001 Device 004 ID 2001:3b00 D-Link Corp. {hex}
<OpenSorce> s/buss/bus
<OpenSorce> bazhang, the app sees it and tries to configure it....it just isn't connecting it to the router
<OpenSorce> bazhang, hmm.....when I hover over the systray icon it says "wired ethernet connection active: wlan1"
<kling0n> phaidros: ?
<OpenSorce> bazhang, doesn't show in "Manual Configuration" though
<bazhang> OpenSorce: so you can access the internet through it?
<OpenSorce> bazhang, normally, yes....right now with Gutsy, no
<Aasmar> ok im back
<bazhang> OpenSorce: try this in the konsole: sudo lshw -C network
<bazhang> OpenSorce: what does that say?
<phaidros> kling0n: hehe, still transferring from a non bootable machine via umts .. quirky ;) .. sry, one more minute ..
<spr0k3t> "The program 'konsole' is not currently installed.
<OpenSorce> bazhang, a ton of stuff.....what are we look for in particular?
<Aasmar> spr0ket, I used "man iwconfig"
<Aasmar> What do I do now?
<kling0n> phaidros: okies
<spr0k3t> Aasmar: where are you with the connectivity, any luck with the wireless?
<Aasmar> no
<Kebinusan> Im having some weird video playback issues where periodically my video gets corrupt like this until I restart X or change my refresh rate or something: http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/2757/screenshotgd8.png Any ideas?
<Aasmar> It detects my ethernet device, but not wifi
<spr0k3t> let me check something really quick... AR5005... brb
<kling0n> Kebinusan: which video driver are you using ?
<bazhang> OpenSorce: it seems that the system is reading your card as the ethernet device, can you get an ethernet cable and install the following: linux-wlan-ng?
<Kebinusan> nvidia-glx-new package
<OpenSorce> bazhang, okay for the wlan device it shows the mac address and configurationL broadcast=yes multicast=yes
<WaltzingAlong> Kebinusan: because it is a WMV
<Kebinusan> WaltzingAlong: no it happens with mpegs as well
<sharperguy> argh this is very buggy still
<kling0n> WaltzingAlong, Kebinusan oh yes... encrypted wmvs look like that
<OpenSorce> bazhang, any chance that would be on the cd?
<kling0n> Kebinusan: sheck whether totem is rendering using xv, x11 or vidix
<kling0n> sheck=check
<spr0k3t> Aasmar: do you have the linux-restricted-modules installed?
<Aasmar> Im not sure
<Kebinusan> kling0n: sec, it happens with mythweb and my mpeg2 card as well as divx video using pretty much any player but not all the time
<spr0k3t> open up synaptic package manager from the System Administration menues
<Aasmar> no I dont
<sharperguy> gnash dosnt really work so i dont know why its even included
<Aasmar> I think not
<kling0n> Kebinusan: check video output driver
<bazhang> OpenSorce: I don't know but I just got an interesting hit on Google using the search terms: DWL-120 +gutsy +wireless that led to ubuntuforums user with Gutsy having the very same problem--you should probably check it out--quite a bit of info..cheers!
<gnomefreak> sharperguy: it does in gutsy
<kling0n> Kebinusan: nvidia has issues with vidix output
<gnomefreak> sharperguy: i use it without issues
<phaidros> kling0n: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39952/
<Aasmar> ccant open the restricted drivers program
<phaidros> thats the menu.lst
<phaidros> which doesn't boot
<sharperguy> gnomefreak: hmm, well not for me :/
<spr0k3t> Aasmar: you want the "Synaptic Package Manager"
<phaidros> (stops after initrd)
<kling0n> phaidros: the line # kopt=root=UUID=46803aa4-88f1-49fa-a1b4-02f01beaebdb ro
<Aasmar> wait im checking now
<kling0n> replace the uudi there with the correct one
<phaidros> kling0n: .. is not from me ..
<kling0n> and double comment the 2_6
<phaidros> kling0n: thats what I was complaining about ..
<kling0n> phaidros: why do you want to use that anyways ?
<OpenSorce> bazhang, thanks....I'll look into it....maybe try a few other distros instead.....not reall happy with the ones that come incomplete like this......thanks again man!!
<kling0n> phaidros: get the uuid using VOL_ID and replace it in the file
<ShackJack> Hi all, I'm having a curious, intermittent problem when logging in to a secondary account... Nautilus background is black and it doesn't draw desktop icons (though taskbar shows and windows open). Debug log reads: Can not calculate _NET_NUMBER_OF_DESKTOPS, Can not determine workarea, guessing at layout -- any thoughts?
<kling0n> in that line
<kling0n> and run update-grub
<Aasmar> ok
<bazhang> OpenSorce: sorry not to fix it...cheers!
<Aasmar> i have one restricted modules package installed
<spr0k3t> Aasmar: from there, do a search for "linux-restricted-module"
<phaidros> kling0n: dunno .. you are right, one kopt is enough, _but_ why did grub/kernel/whatever package change that back to UUID ..
<Aasmar> 2.6.20.16-generic
<Kebinusan> kling0n: where would I check the vid output driver at exactly
<Ng> 2.6.20 is feisty's kernel
<Aasmar> -common
<Aasmar> -generic
<Aasmar> thats all
<spr0k3t> Aasmar: go over to a terminal window, type "uname -r" and report what you get
<sharperguy> gnomefreak: well youtube didnt work at all, and metal gear awesome is working with no sound
<gnomefreak> sharperguy: youtube works for me with the exception of a few
<Aasmar> 2.6.22-13-generic
<spr0k3t> Aasmar: found the problem
<kling0n> Kebinusan: hmm seems thats not possible from within totem
<kling0n> Kebinusan: try something like mplayer
<kling0n> Kebinusan: it'll let you choose render engien
<spr0k3t> Aasmar: we need to take a look at your repos and update to the latest restricted modules
<phaidros> kling0n: yeah, works now :/
<kling0n> engine
<kling0n> phaidros: wtg
<Aasmar> ok
<phaidros> kling0n: any clue how to get rid of quiet and splash by default ??
<spr0k3t> Aasmar: was this an upgrade from feisty?
<Aasmar> yeah
<kling0n> phaidros: # defoptions=quiet splash vga=794
<bazhang> spr0k3t: sound still borked?
<kling0n> phaidros: just remove them
<phaidros> kling0n: ehe, thanks :)
<spr0k3t> bazhang: yeah, still b0rk3d
<bazhang> ugh me too.
<sharperguy> argh add/remove won't even come up now
<spr0k3t> Aasmar: do me a flavor... from the terminal: "update-manager -c -d -p"
<Aasmar> no such options
<spr0k3t> try "sudo apt-get update"
<Aasmar> optio*
<Aasmar> option*
<Aasmar> oops wait
<Hydra001> Can somebody help me?
<Aasmar> I mistyped cmd
<spr0k3t> hehehe
<Aasmar> ok...
<spr0k3t> Hydra001: missed your request... what's the quick and dirty?
<Aasmar> says systen up to date
<spr0k3t> hmm...
<Aasmar> system*
<Kebinusan> kling0n: thanks I'll check a couple things the next time the video output gets corrupt, it seems to be fine atm
<Hydra001> My computer can't play sound.
<spr0k3t> Aasmar: something is missing though... there's got to be a way to update the restricted modules
<kling0n> Kebinusan: might want to upgrade driver too
<ShackJack> Hi - when Iogging into secondary user account Nautilus background is black and it doesn't draw desktop icons (though taskbar shows and windows open). Debug log reads: Can not calculate _NET_NUMBER_OF_DESKTOPS, Can not determine workarea, guessing at layout -- any thoughts?
<bazhang> Hydra001: join the club
<WaltzingAlong> Hydra001: are you using ubuntu 7.10?
<Aasmar> yeah
<Aasmar> thru flash drive?'
<spr0k3t> Hydra001: same problem... which card?
<Hydra001> How to setup soundcard.
<Aasmar> Im on my sisters laptop
<Aasmar> My real comp aint connected at all
<Hydra001> yes i used 7.10
<Kebinusan> driver is the latest, but I guess that in itself could be the problem
<spr0k3t> Aasmar: is there a way to connect the computer system to a wired connection?
<Aasmar> no
<phaidros> where is wpa_gui gone?
<spr0k3t> this will be tough
<Aasmar> Is a manual upgrade possible?
<spr0k3t> yeah it is... just not fun
<Aasmar> ok
<phaidros> or is there a gnome tool which is capable of wpa2 ?
<spr0k3t> phaidros: networkmanager
<spr0k3t> using it now with this setup.
<Aasmar> Well I'm not in a hurry myself, and I need the update, do you have time and patience?
<spr0k3t> I wish I had all the time in the world but I don't... I need to be in bed soon.
<Hydra001> ??
<spr0k3t> Hydra001: do a pastebin of the result from lspci
<Hydra001> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  650/M650 Host (rev 80)
<Hydra001> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)
<Hydra001> 00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS962 [MuTIOL Media IO]  (rev 25)
<Hydra001> 00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS961/2 SMBus Controller
<Hydra001> 00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  5513 [IDE] 
<Hydra001> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<Hydra001> 00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)
<Hydra001> 00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)
<Hydra001> 00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 2.0 Controller
<spr0k3t> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hydra001> 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)
<Hydra001> 00:0a.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)
<Hydra001> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  300/305 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 90)
<Aasmar> about how long would it take?
<spr0k3t> not sure... I've done it myself... but had all the debs already made for me.
<bazhang> spr0k3t: I found the problem--numerous bugs reported on launchpad wrt Gutsy and sound not working..haha
<spr0k3t> bazhang: you're awesome dude... got the link for that one?
<Aasmar> Well... whats the problem, maybe another friend could help me with it
<spr0k3t> Hydra001: that's a first for me... I've never worked with the SiS AC'97 sound.
<Hydra001> Uh.
<spr0k3t> Aasmar: there's a question of files needed to be downloaded and their dependancies to build a deb.
<bazhang> spr0k3t: well I did lspci, copied the name of my card and then did a google with it and Gutsy, and then about a million links to launchpad..hahha will be different for you as I have an intel card,a nd youhave something different iirc.
<spr0k3t> that's something I've never done.
<Aasmar> I need to update my restricted-modules right?
<Kebinusan> kling0n: Thanks gave me some new ideas to search the web for, turns out its a problem with the latest nvidia driver used in the nvidia-glx-new package
<spr0k3t> Aasmar: exactly... they should match the revision of what you get from 'uname -r'
<Aasmar> ok
<Aasmar> and where do I get my current version from again?
<spr0k3t> uh
<spr0k3t> you stumped me on that one.
<kling0n> Kebinusan: you're welcome
<spr0k3t> anyone want to chime in on this one?
<phaidros> wow, networkmanager can do wpa nicely :)
<spr0k3t> bazhang: looks like there may be a fix
<bazhang> spr0k3t: do tell!
<spr0k3t> bazhang: needs a recompile as stated from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545784&highlight=sound+suse
<Hydra001> On Ubuntu 6.40 It can play sound.
<spr0k3t> looks like the guy upgraded to gutsy about the same time I did, both without sound.
<bazhang> spr0k3t: thanks! I think I'll wait for the fix,as I'm not really of sound mind..haha
<LiMaO> openoffice is not working correctly on gutsy.. any time i choose any 'formatting' options from the 'Format' menu it'll freeze
<spr0k3t> any particular app LiMaO
<Aasmar> Thanks  for all your help spr0k3t
<spr0k3t> Aasmar: wish I could do more for you.
<LiMaO> spr0k3t: i'm having this problem now with Writer.. didn't check the other bundled applications
<Hydra001> Thank
<Aasmar> My sis wants her laptop back, ill try to find a fix this evening, if I cant ill come back here
<Aasmar> Later
<spr0k3t> LiMaO: I have no 'formatting' in the 'Format' menu
<LiMaO> spr0k3t: i meant 'any' formatting options.. check out Format > Page
<LiMaO> or Format > Character
<spr0k3t> worked here, default install?
<LiMaO> yes, gutsy 64bit
<LiMaO> actually, as i'm experimenting here, anything that will make some window or dialog pop out will make the app freeze
<spr0k3t> LiMaO: try doing an update/upgrade to be sure you have everything up to date.
<LiMaO> there are 2 updates to be done: libopenal0a and system-config-printer
<LiMaO> i'm pretty sure they won't solve it, but let's update anyway
<LiMaO> now i'm up to date, but still have the problem
<LiMaO> let's turn off these fancy desktop effects and see what happens
<LiMaO> still doesn't work
<spr0k3t> LiMaO: have you tried removing OOo and reinstalling?
<spr0k3t> seems like there's a package you are missing or something.
<LiMaO> i'm doing some further research and testing here, but will reinstall it in a sec
<spr0k3t> gotta reboot, brb
<dmb> stupid question, will gutsy use xgl if the card doesn't work with aiglx?
<dmb> for compiz-fusion
<spr0k3t> time to test sound again
<nzero> yo yo playas
<nzero> amaranth are you on?
<Amaranth> That depends
<nzero> on
<elmargol> Hi, the keyboard shortcuts for compiz do not work :(
<elmargol> I can't get the cube
<savvas> elmargol: did you get compiz manager?
<elmargol> no i use gutsy default install
<Amaranth> nzero: What you want
<savvas> elmargol: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<elmargol> So cube is not default?
<derFuchs> no
<spr0k3t> mm... cube
<savvas> negative :)
<elmargol> OK thats fine... i was just wondering
<nzero> amaranth: i was trying to fix my fullscreen openGL rendering problem, and notice that full screen redirect is on and i can't turn it off
<Amaranth> nzero: You don't want to turn it off
<nzero> i used the compiz manager in general options to do it and noticed that everytime i checkered it off it would immedietly turn back on
<nzero> whats the deal with it not letting me turn it off
<nzero> and it being on still has not solved the problem
<rico__> hey guys.
<rico__> Im currently running tribe 5 + the regular updates (rather buggy), and im planning to reinstall when the final Gutsy comes out.
<Pici> Congrats?
<rico__> I'm planning on reusing my /home/ partition. is that wise?
<spr0k3t> sure
<Pici> rico__: Should be fine.
<rico__> so I'll keep my old gnome settings (and for other apps)
<rico__> okay
<rico__> :)
<rico__> how much space would you guys suggest for a /home partition and a / by the way?
<bazhang> 200GB?
<rico__> haha.
<nzero> 1 tera
<spr0k3t> for / , anything more than windows
<nzero> 4 tera for the root
<rico__> I'm thinking 6 to 10gb for / since i dont go above that anyway
<spr0k3t> for /home, the rest of what / doesn't take
<nzero> i am running on 12 gig for just root
<bazhang> rico__: oh you meant minimum--maybe for home about 20-30GB, if you can manage; for / maybe 8GB...
<rico__> okay.
<spr0k3t> plus a little more for swap
<DanaG> I have my whole / (nothing separate) within 27 or so gigs.
<rico__> cool. :)
<rico__> and I always have 1gb for swap
<DanaG> I had 10 gigs for root and home, and then had to add 17 more for /var.
<rico__> that's a fair number right?
<nzero> for swap just times your system mem by 2
<rico__> eck.. i have 2gb memory
<nzero> nice, but damn
<DanaG> But once I reimaged, I slapped /var back in with /.
<spr0k3t> dude, that's like 8GB
<bazhang> there has to be an easier way to set up 3D in Gutsy--it's just way too technical for the normal user.
<Pici> Unless you have some obscene amount of ram and aren't planning to suspend-to-disk anytime soon.
<rico__> i never really understood the physical memory * 2 idea
<rico__> I mean if I upgrade my memory, that means i've to 'upgrade' my swap too?
<nzero> bazhang its actually very straight forward up until you start using restricted drivers
<spr0k3t> I no want an 8GB swap
<rico__> bazhang, you mean getting xgl/compiz to run?
<mzuverink> Breaking the ubuntu-desktop meta package by removing evolution wont kill everything will it and mess with my updates?
<DanaG> I use S2Ram and shut-down-entirely.  s2disk doesn't have a whole lot of point to me.
<rico__> mine worked right out of the box (with restricted drivers)
<nzero> bazhang do u have compiz manager installed
<DanaG> Evolution is no longer a 'depends' -- it's a 'recommends'.
<nzero> what Vcard you got rico
<mzuverink> DanaG, thank you
<rico__> nzero, it's an intel gma 965
<spr0k3t> DanaG: awesome... time for thunderbird
<rico__> oh oops, forgot to mention my card is blacklisted in compiz so i had to set an env var specifically for my card, but should be fine for most other cards :b
<nzero> i using ATI and i am having a big problem with getting XGL to work with dual monitors
<bazhang> rico__: no I mean just running the commands from terminal to get the restricted drivers going, etc.; Ubuntu has it in a nice, snazzy GUI, in fact they come with it enabled--whynot in Kubuntu? sorry for the rant
<nzero> i was reading the FLGX ati driver does not support dual monitors
<rico__> ohh.
<rico__> i never tried it with kubuntu, sorry, not quite sure how things go in that side of the fence
<nzero> bazhang: everything can be run from in the GUI
<bazhang> nzero: yes but the issue is getting the card set up, and downloading compizconfig settngs manager etc.
<bazhang> nzero: maybe in Ubuntu, but not Kubuntu.
<nzero> use synaptic package manager ifound inside system admin to do installs
<rico__> oh, I too find it weird that ccsm isn't installed by default
<bazhang> rico__: yup. pretty weird.
<nzero> and for your restricted drivers go to system then admin select restricted drivers and enable it will do the install
<vegas513> hi, sorry to bother you guys but having a few problems
<vegas513> firstly, trying to add firefox in adept
<bazhang> nzero: right for GNOME; KDE not so much
<vegas513> everything that isn't already installed is just grayed out and i can't do anything with it
<nzero> why do people use KDE again?
<rico__> btw, just a weird question, but what do you feel like when you do an apt-get upgrade (or use update-manager)? happy that your packages will be updated or nervous that things will break?
<nzero> whats the advantage, is there certain apps that it has
<rico__> mine's more of the latter *shrug*
<vegas513> also
<vegas513> more pressing problem
<nzero> hey amaranth do you know if there going to have the monitors and graphics card admin app ready by final
<vegas513> i just installed kubuntu 7.10, intending to dual-boot
<vegas513> but nothing besides kubuntu shows up in grub
<DanaG> Oh yeah, remember how vsync has now been disabled for Compiz?
<vegas513> therefore i can't get back to my winblows partitions
<bazhang> vegas513: you need to add all the restricted stuff by enabling the extra software repositories in Adept, then hit reload/fetch updates, and it will there to choose from, along with flash-non free, etc.; actually much easier from the command line, just download kubuntu-restricted-extras
<vegas513> ok...been a while since i attempted linux last...how do i add repos in adept?
<nzero> vegas513: did you install the root kubuntu directory in the same partition as windows
<DanaG> I've fixed it by doing this: set compiz to no vsync, twice actual refresh rate; go to nvidia-settings and enable vsync; add to desktop session 'nvidia-settings -l'  (lowercase l)
<vegas513> no, i resized my windows partition and added the / and swap
<bazhang> vegas513: go to adept, then click on manage repos, and then choose the ones you want to enable, then fetch updates.
<spr0k3t> gHa! hARI plUng... nUtz souND, l@cK of!  ACK!
<spr0k3t> okay, sorry...
<spr0k3t> I'm done bedugging the sound problem for now.
<vegas513> bazhang: what ones do i add?
<bazhang> vegas513: the ones that are labeled canonical partner
<vegas513> bazhang: ok, thanks
<vegas513> now any ideas on the lack of windows in grub problem?
<bazhang> vegas513: my pleasure!
<vegas513> also...can i mount my ntfs partitions while in linux?
<spr0k3t> vegas513: where's the problem? j/k
<bazhang> vegas513: this is a bit trickier, since there is no gui to do it--are you ok using the command line?
<vegas513> yes
<vegas513> bazhang: are you helping with the GRUB problem or the mounting ntfs partitions issue?
<bazhang> vegas513: grub.
<vegas513> cool
<vegas513> k, have a command line open
<vegas513> do i need to log in as root?
<bazhang> vegas513: are you gnome or kde?
<vegas513> bazhang: kde
<vegas513> bazhang: i went ahead and logged in as root already anyway
<nzero> hey why is that i can't find the fglrx control app after i have already installed it
<mc44> nzero: which control app?
<dizzer> Hello
<nzero> nzero: fglrx control
<mc44> nzero: have you tried running fglrx-control? :)
<spr0k3t> nzero: is talking to himself again
<nzero> hmmm, that would be smart now woudn't it
<dizzer> I have extremely big fonts  everywhere, chnging em doesnt fix anything
<spr0k3t> anyway, time for bed... wavies peeps
<nzero> hey i figured something as important as a control prog would automatically be inserted into the system menu
<dizzer> fe in menu text "applications" and options are so big that i cant even choose option i want
<vegas513> bazhang: still there?
<nzero> cya spork3t
<nzero> ok fglrx-control cannot be run
<bazhang> vegas513: ok then it's sudo kate  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bazhang> vegas513: which should bring up your grub menu list; now you need to add to it--this is on the same hard drive, right?
<vegas513> yup
<bazhang> vegas513: did that command work?
<vegas513> it said cannot connect to X server
<bazhang> vegas513: you're logged in as root? you enabled root in Kubuntu? that's normally not the default--did you mean the sudo
<bazhang> vegas513: I think I see the error--one space too many between sudo kate and the rest
<nzero> has ne1 ever used FGLRX Control before
<kling0n> alright here we go with a reboot... ill be back up iwht gutsy (i hope) :)
<kling0n> iwth=with
<bazhang> sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bazhang> kling0n: yes!
* kling0n crosses fingers
<nzero> ne1 ne1
<dizzer> any1 wants help me? ;p
<bazhang> not here.
<wood1> does cairo-dock works with Gutsy? if yes... where can i find some simple rules for its installation. thanks
<dizzer> :<
<bazhang> vegas513: got that open yet?
<dizzer> bazhang? ;P
<vegas513> bazhang: one sec, sorry, girlfriend just got home with some bad news
<bazhang> dizzer: what's the issue--fonts? too big?
<bazhang> vegas513: that's much more important--come back when you can--I'll be here...haha
<jboyd> hmm
<jboyd> pidgin seems half broken
<jboyd> keep having to remove ~/.purple after restart
<mc44> nzero: whats the problem?
<bazhang> for the grub experts out there: should it be sudo kate or kdesu kate?
<dizzer> mm, fonts make my windows unreadable, fonts in header of each window are extremely big
<bazhang> I've seen two different listings on ubuntuforums.
<dizzer> it makes OS completely usless
<dizzer> cant do anythin
<bazhang> dizzer: this is kde?
<vegas513> ok...it's open now, bazhang
<dizzer> kde/gnome/xfce -> xfce is the worst
<dizzer> When i change mode in compiz for other than it was when i started system, it repairs till next login.
<dizzer> it doesnt matter if i have full/no effect in compiz
<bazhang> vegas513: ok now, I could enter all the info, but it might be easier for you to just look at this link: http://www.howtoforge.com/working_with_the_grub_menu
<bazhang> dizzer: kde?
<dizzer> yes
<dizzer> doesnt matter  which environment it is
<dizzer> i tried with all
<bazhang> dizzer: ok, then go to system settings, appearance, gtk styles and fonts, and adjust accordingly...
<dizzer> Well, it doesnt work
<dizzer> all fonts are set on 10
<dizzer> when i change its size nothing happens
<bazhang> dizzer you tried that?
<dizzer> sure
<schaalml> hi, we're using a netboot environment and it doesn't find kernel archives anymore
<Amaranth> nzero: the screens and graphics thing works fine now
<chequers> hi all, when trying to ./configure mplayer, I get messages like this: `Checking for kernel support of sse ... failed. It seems that your kernel does not correctly support sse. To use sse extensions in MPlayer, you have to upgrade/recompile your kernel!`
<Amaranth> nzero: except if you use nvidia you can't use it to setup dualhead, use nvidia-settings instead
<bazhang> dizzer also checked in the same place under fonts?
<dizzer> yes
<chequers> I'm running the latest gutsy beta, fully updated. is this mean't to be happening?
<phaidros> is gutsy/fglrx compiz-capable ?
<dizzer> checked all possible options in apperance
<Amaranth> phaidros: No
<Pici> chequers: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<Pici> er
<Amaranth> Pici: Look around. :)
<Pici> chequers: sorry. mixed my windows again
<phaidros> Amaranth: no AIGLX and no XGL ??
* Pici needs to stop doing that
<ShackJack>  Hi - when Iogging into secondary user account Nautilus background is black and it doesn't draw desktop icons (though taskbar shows and windows open). Debug log reads: Can not calculate _NET_NUMBER_OF_DESKTOPS, Can not determine workarea, guessing at layout -- any thoughts?
<mc44> phaidros: yes it works with xgl
<Amaranth> phaidros: you can install Xgl
<Amaranth> chequers: Are you using the -generic kernel or the -386 kernel?
<chequers> 386
<Amaranth> chequers: you want generic
<phaidros> Amaranth: XGL with fglrx, how would that work? (just a hint would be great)
<Amaranth> chequers: 386 is only for really old computers and via cpus
<mc44> Amaranth: is there a option for focus stealing in ccsm somewhere? I can't seem to find it
<chequers> oh... heh
<chequers> can I upgrade without needing to reinstall?
<Amaranth> phaidros: use the restricted-manager to enable fglrx, install xserver-xgl, reboot, everything Just Works
<Pici> (TM)
<phaidros> Amaranth: thanks
<Amaranth> mc44: It's a match option for what windows to apply focus stealing prevention to
<Amaranth> mc44: Do you want to turn it off?
<mc44> Amaranth: yeah
<mc44> Amaranth: well. for a specific window
<Amaranth> mc44: focus and raise behavior
<Amaranth> mc44: I hope you know regex, basic X, and the compiz match system
<phaidros> Amaranth: I wonder why always reboot is the speak for restarting X, alot of ppl doing that nowadays .. sounds very windows'ish .. ;)
<schaalml> is there a netboot kernel which fits to the current archive?
<Amaranth> phaidros: restart for fglrx
<Amaranth> phaidros: fglrx is touchy
<mc44> Amaranth: I'll try and work it out :) Of course the fact that I can't find focus and raise behaviour isn't a good sign :P
<phaidros> Amaranth: ok, had fglrx already running, so wondering, thanx anyway :)
<Amaranth> mc44: general options
<mc44> Amaranth: ah, it's a tab
<_Jaak_> When running Compiz and try to connect through vnc to another desktop requireing a psswd you can't select the password field and cause of that enter the passwrd
<Amaranth> phaidros: then just install xserver-xgl and restart X
<mc44> Amaranth: doesn't show up under search :)
<Amaranth> phaidros: it autostarts now instead of having to do that annoying setup crap
<Amaranth> schaalml: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Amaranth> (i always forget where that is)
<bazhang> dizzer: when you go to fonts, does it say force fonts dpi disabled?
<dizzer> no
<schaalml> Amaranth: I'll have a look at it. thx
<dizzer> Everything seem to be okay, but those options simply doesnt work
<bazhang> dizzer: did you force the fonts to be 96 dpi?
<guardian> please, i installed gcc 4.2 deb. is there something like update-alternatives to update the symlinks for default gcc ?
<dizzer> no, they are 96dpi
<dizzer> tried many configurations
<bazhang> dizzer: have you set it to 96dpi, logged out, then logged back in?
<dizzer> yes, i've tried 96/80 and many other configurations
<dizzer> any of them worked
<bazhang> not my question dizzer, did you log out and back in with it set to 96dpi?
<dizzer> yes!
<chequers> Amaranth: it turns out I am using the -generic kernel. any other ideas?
<phaidros> Amaranth: well, XGL not present ..
<Amaranth> phaidros: did you install it?
<Amaranth> chequers: use our mplayer?
<chequers> cat /proc/cpuinfo also shows all the required flags
<phaidros> Amaranth: xserver-xgl, yes
<Amaranth> phaidros: you are using gutsy, right?
<phaidros> Amaranth: yes.
<chequers> Amaranth: I'm hoping to compile non comitted patches in
<Amaranth> no 3rd party repos?
<phaidros> Amaranth: nmo 3rd part
<mc44> Amaranth: so if I wanted focus stealing protection on any but not tilda, how could I format that?
<phaidros> Amaranth: after install, logged in, nothin just blank screen. with failsafe term, I start compiz, I get Checking for Xgl: not present. No whitelisted driver found. aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacit
<Amaranth> phaidros: you did restart X, right?
<phaidros> Amaranth: ack
<Creationist> I am curious how to make the Kubuntu task manager only show buttons for tasks on the current desktop.  I'm running Compiz and setting the appropriate option in the Panel options makes no difference...
<Creationist> Task BAR, not manager.
<GuHHH> hey, how can i update to gutsy from feisty
<phaidros> Amaranth: AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<phaidros> .. in Xorglog
<Creationist> GuHHH: When Gutsy is released, Update Manager will let you know and ask if you want to update.
<Amaranth> phaidros: disable Composite
<phaidros> Amaranth: ah, ok
<Amaranth> phaidros: that's why you should use the restricted-manager to do this stuff :P
<phaidros> Amaranth:  Option      "Composite" "0" .. is already
<phaidros> Amaranth: yeah, but restricted manager doesn't set dualhead for me :)
<mc44> Amaranth: "any & name!=tilda" should work?
<GuHHH> Creationist: what if i want to update for the beta
<phaidros> GuHHH: edit your sources.list according to the distribution you want to update to
<Amaranth> mc44: *shrug*
<mc44> Amaranth: pah :)
<phaidros> Amaranth: composite 0 means it is off, right?
<Amaranth> phaidros: yeah
<Amaranth> phaidros: before you installed Xgl did 3d acceleration work?
<Creationist> GuHHH: I'm not entirely sure, but I believe it's as simple as editing your sources.lst file and changing all occurances of "feisty" to "gutsy"
<Amaranth> phaidros: xgl doesn't touch your xorg.conf so...
<phaidros> Amaranth: hm, did not check :/
<phaidros> ah IC
<Amaranth> phaidros: uninstall xgl and check
<Creationist> GuHHH: Keep in mind, though, that Gutsy is definitely not stable by any means... and upgrades often break systems; especially if you've used 3rd party repositories to install software.
<phaidros> Amaranth: and I just found in Xlog:  * DRI initialization failed  * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)  * no 3D acceleration available  :(
<mc44> Amaranth: !name=tilda seems to do it. ;)
<Creationist> When running Compiz, how do I make the taskbar only show applications for the CURRENT desktop?
<phaidros> Amaranth: I think I try a windows'ish reboot ;)
<WorkingOnWise> Is there a way to get grub to leave my menu.lst in tack when I update?
<Amaranth> Creationist: gconftool-2 -t int -s /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/number_of_desktops 1
<Amaranth> WorkingOnWise: It only changes things inside the part marked AUTOMAGIC
<GuHHH> Creationist: but i want to update to the unstable, damn!!!
<Amaranth> WorkingOnWise: and it tells you not to change anything in there
<Amaranth> GuHHH: sudo update-manager -d
<Creationist> Amaranth: It is already set to 1
<Amaranth> Creationist: Then you're a KDE user
<Creationist> Amaranth: Oh, did I not mention that? lol sorry, yes I am.
<Amaranth> Creationist: Then you can't, kicker doesn't support viewports
<Creationist> You serious??  Why not?
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Creationist> What's the point of multiple desktops if you still need to search through 10 entries in the taskbar to find what you're looking for?  Someone fire a KDE developer..... oh, wait.  Nevermind ;)
<mendred> Creationist: you can try using kiba-dock in kde
<mendred> works well
<bazhang> kling0n you still around?
<Creationist> mendred: I've tried using Kiba before, I think and it didn't like Compiz.
<mendred> eh?
<mendred> it works well here with compiz :)
<Creationist> I'll give it a try, though... but I do like everything else on my kicker....
<mendred> but anyway i was checking
<mendred> it also seems
<mendred> to show all the apps
<WorkingOnWise> anything like google gadgets, yahoo widgets, or Vista gadgets for a sidebar in Ubuntu?
<mendred> so not waht u r looking for
<Creationist> WorkingOnWise: You can look into desklets
<Creationist> WorkingOnWise: Although I found them ugly and unstable myself ;)
<bazhang> hey WorkingOnWise!
<mfabbri> hi! After upgrading to gutsy, when I'm in X the first line of pixels is partly black, did anybody experience similar problems?
<Dr_willis> vertical? or horzonital line?
<mfabbri> horizontal 1st from the top
<Dr_willis> try disabling compiz see if it still happens.
<mfabbri> the first twenty pixels show correctly
<mfabbri> it is yet disabled
<Pierre> re
<Pierre> & doh :)
<Pierre> update needs 115MB free on /boot but:  96M   67M   24M  74% /boot ...
<Pierre> what does it need to put there??
<Amaranth> Pierre: Your new kernel
<Pierre> sure, but 115MB...
<Pierre> I did not notice this error on my other box
<Amaranth> yeah my /boot is only 24M of stuff
<Amaranth> that's weird
<Pierre> same partition sizes
<Dr_willis> heh. My /boot is 512mb - but i got GeeXbox installed on it also.
<WorkingOnWise> bazhang: that was rude of me...hey!
<Dr_willis> i can fastboot into Geexbox instead of Ubuntu if i want to.
<bazhang> hi Dr_willis!
<mfabbri> Dr_willis: may it be a bug in ati xorg driver?
<Dr_willis> mfabbri,  i would guess a driver bug.
* bazhang cries quietly in the corner..sniff..
<Dr_willis> mfabbri,  try the vesa driver perhaps?
<mfabbri> ok
<WorkingOnWise> lol....someone grap tissue!
<Dr_willis> man woman | grep | fsck
<bazhang> hahaha
<Amaranth> ...
<WorkingOnWise> anyone useing Qemulator? Mine gives me a crash error, but never really crashes
<Dr_willis> !info qemulator
<ubotu> qemulator: a solution for easy setup and management of qemu. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5-2 (gutsy), package size 687 kB, installed size 2512 kB
<Dr_willis> Hmm. i tend to use vmware, sorry.
<WorkingOnWise> Dr_willis: is vmware FOSS?
<Dr_willis> Its free - but not GPL Free. :)
<Dr_willis> go to the vmware site. fill out a form  get free serial #
<jhaig> WorkingOnWise: It is not open source.
<kling0n> running gutsy :)
<kling0n> evms bug is very bad though
<bazhang> yahooo!
<kling0n> showstopper bad
<_dan_> whats evms?
<OpenSorce> if I do OEM install from the alt disc will it let me pick which HDD to put it on?
<Dr_willis> Im not sure what the OEM install does exactly.
<Pierre> looks like a buggy message
<Dr_willis> I thought that OEMs could create some sort of config file and the installer would get defaults from it.
<Dr_willis> The normal Alternative CD installer should let you pick what HDD to install to.
<mfabbri> Dr_willis, vesa it's working fine indeed...
<Pierre> Amaranth: http://pierre.libgd.org/update_gusty_bug_size.png
<JediMaster> hey guys, got a whole bunch of issues with gutsy =(
<bazhang> JediMaster: like what?
<Pierre> Amaranth: the required size changed after I removed old kernels (old feisty .17)
<Amaranth> Pierre: weird
<JediMaster> first of all, my sound isn't working at all, and it appears the module isn' t included in the kernel, I believe it should be snd_hda_intel, but I can't find it
<Amaranth> Pierre: pop into #ubuntu-devel and tell mvo about it
<JediMaster> this is an nForce motherboard with the MCP55 chipset
<Amaranth> uh oh, nforce
<JediMaster> lol, well I got the striped raid drives working, that was tough =)
<Vinconzo> hi
<JediMaster> bazhang: the other thing is I can't seem to get any window decorations on my second monitor (this is two seperate geforce 8880 gtx cards, not one card with two montiors, and no xinerama on)
<mc44> JediMaster: snd_hda_intel is included in the kernel
<JediMaster> mc44: that'll be why I can't find it, now why isn't there a /dev/dsp?
<mc44> JediMaster: *is*
<kling0n> JediMaster: you'll need to load the alsa oss driver
<mc44> JediMaster: tried "lsmod | grep snd"?
<bazhang> JediMaster: the sound issue is a major launchpad bug-- I have the same problem, for the window decorations, ahve you run command alt +f2 emerald --replace &?
<LiMaO> how do i change my sistem locale?
<Vinconzo> what kind of stuff can i do with the new default compiz wm? i only know how to switch desktops with Super+e, switching with the panel-app, and i have cool window movements when i move or resize the window
<LiMaO> i mean, when i installed it, i chose 'no localization', but that may be giving me problems now
<JediMaster> mc44:  there's a whole bunch of snd_ but no hda_intel
<JediMaster> bazhang: with the nforce chips? and no, going to try it now
<bazhang> JediMaster: I've got the lowly 7 series..sigh.
<mc44> JediMaster: well I don't know what the problem is, but it isn't because hda is missing from the kernel as I have it here ;)
<JediMaster> bazhang: what's the alt + f2 do?
<bazhang> JediMaster: that opens a window that lets you type in a command.
<mlind> JediMaster: do you have linux-ubuntu-modules installed that provides snd_hda_intel ?
<JediMaster> mlind: I have the restricted drivers, but I thought the others were suggesting it was built into the kernel?
<JediMaster> mlind: can't find the package
<WGGMk> can anyone help me setting up SAMBA and user Authentication
<mlind> well is you're using gutsy, try something like: sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<mlind> s/is/if
<JediMaster> ah right
<JediMaster> nope, wasn't installed
<mc44> JediMaster: it should be pulled in by the linux-generic meta packge
<mlind> JediMaster: dpkg claims that ubuntu-linux-modules should get you what you're looking for
<JediMaster> that was another odd issue, after the last update I did, the new kernel pacakge didn't add the initrd line to my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<JediMaster> mc44: it wasn't, and linux-generic is installed
<JediMaster> yay, ok the module loaded
<mlind> JediMaster: linux-generic doesn't seem to depend on linux-ubuntu-modules
<JediMaster> easy way to start sound without ctrl-alt-backspace?
<mlind> JediMaster: but linux-image-generic does, do you have that one installed?
<JediMaster> yes
<wood1> i just downloaded a tar.gz file full of icons, how can i implement it in Ubuntu?
<JediMaster> the updater did complain about a partial upgrade, wonder if it just didn't install it due to dep issues
<JediMaster> bazhang: don't seem to have emerald installed, should I?
<mlind> JediMaster: could be that the mirror you're using hans't synced with the main mirror and you're still having old linux-image-generic
<JediMaster> yeah, using the gb archive
<mc44> JediMaster: if it didn't add a line to grub sounds like the kernel didn't install properly for some reason
* JediMaster looks at emerald and wonders how it wasn't installed before as part of compiz-fusion
<bazhang> JediMaster: probably a good idea
<JediMaster> wooo, shiney!
<JediMaster> ok last issue =) the keyboard layout, I'm stuck on US layout and need UK, get a xkbd error every time I log in, let me dig it up
<gr33npho3nix> hola guys , i'm on a macbook with i386 gutsy,  i compiled the latest madwifi modules to get my wireless working, but i can't connect to my wpa2 network
<gr33npho3nix> i am trying to recompile network manger with sources obtain via bzr but it complains about vpn_druid
<JediMaster> basic error is: Error activating XKB configuration.
<gr33npho3nix> anyone have any ideas that could help me?
<bazhang> gr33npho3nix: have you tried with it set to open?
<gr33npho3nix> bazhang: no, I am connected to somebody else's open WAP to chat here
<gr33npho3nix> and the machine connects in Mac OS X on the same machine
<JediMaster> btw, am I right in thinking I still can't use compiz fusion with xinerama running across my monitors?
<gr33npho3nix> so i'm quite sure its not the router or physical machine
<JediMaster> or is there another way to get windows to drag from one monitor to another?
<gr33npho3nix> anyone have any ideas that could help me? schools 8.0211x PEAP network
<cpoucet> Hello
<gr33npho3nix> whoops sorry about the first part of that
<cpoucet> Trying to upgrade to 7.10 and I get an error right away
<gr33npho3nix> apparently i still have trackpad issues to work out
<cpoucet> gpg: can't open `/tmp/tmpMM20s0/gutsy.tar.gz.gpg'
<JediMaster> brb, restarting Xorg
<cpoucet> Any suggestions?
<cpoucet> Basically it won't authenticate hte upgrade
<bazhang> just getting a new update hope this fixes my sound issues. be back soon.
<cpoucet> http://rafb.net/p/T9wUjD20.html
<cpoucet> How would I solve this issue?
<gr33npho3nix> looks like there is  a kernel and modules update for my system, i'll go apply that and see if its fixed
<cpoucet> :|
<Pici> cpoucet: gksudo update-manager -d
<mlind> cpoucet: are you upgrading from feisty?
<Pici> Sounds like it.
<mlind> cpoucet: bug #78673 is probably related
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78673 in update-manager "edgy->feisty dist-upgrade only works if ~/.gnupg file is there" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78673
<mewt> gd evening everyone
<mewt> does anyone know for a good substitute for gdesklets ?
<mewt> of a *
<cpoucet> mlind: yes
<amias> hi all
<amias> is anyone else getting lots of errors to do with gzopen64 not being defined ?
<cpoucet> mlind: problem is that there's no solution
<amias> this is happening in lots of places and appears to have been fixed a while ago in debian
<cpoucet> Pici: gksudoe ... doesn't give me the upgrade button
<amias> but upgrade zlib and libxml2 doesn't seem to fix it
<mlind> cpoucet: is your feisty up-to-date ?
<cpoucet> yes
<JediMaster> ok cool, got sound working fine now, and I can get window decorations on my second video card by running emerald
<JediMaster> not ideal, but working =)
<JediMaster> now the keyboard... each time I log in it's giving me an xkb error
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I got Decor on my 2nd card no problem. Using Twinview
<mlind> cpoucet: what's the version of your update-manager?
<Dr_willis> never have figutred out Emerald. :)
<gokiwork> When gutsy gibbon hits release, will beta installs of it upgrade to and stick with the normal release?
<JediMaster> Dr_willis: I have x 2 geforce 8800 gtx cards, not one with twinview
<Dr_willis> upgrades should work
<Dr_willis> JediMaster,  in other words.. you got a Toaster oven. :)
<cpoucet> mlind: how do I check?
<JediMaster> indeed
<mlind> cpoucet: dpkg -l update-manager
<JediMaster> hence the water cooling =)
<Dr_willis> I got a single 8800GTSXXX using twinview
<cpoucet> 0.59.25
<gokiwork> Sorry I meant update, not upgrade... I mean, if you just keep updating packages normally on a gutsy gibbon beta install, will it become more or less the same as a gutsy gibbon release install?
<mlind> cpoucet: well it's up-to-date
<amias> anyone know how to fix the gzopen64 errors ?
<cpoucet> maybe it is because I have no gnupg file?
<Dr_willis> gokiwork,  in theory yes. :)
<cpoucet> erm ~/.gnupg file
<mlind> cpoucet: have you tried running gpg once as a normal user, then upgrading?
<cpoucet> doing so now
<gokiwork> Dr_willis: Ah cool. Yup I was assuming the "in theory" bit :)
<cpoucet> Still the same issue
<cpoucet> exception from gpg: GnuPG exited non-zero, with code 131072
<amias> is nobody else who uses gutsy getting their systems crippled by gzopen64 errors , i can't even use apt
<cpoucet> gpg: WARNING: unsafe permissions on homedir `/tmp/tmpzGaTAE'
<cpoucet> gpg: can't open `/tmp/tmpzGaTAE/gutsy.tar.gz.gpg'
<Dr_willis> amias,  not seen the issue here on my 3 machines
<amias> Dr_willis, all gutsy with latest updates ?
<OpenSorce> man....anybody know when a non-beta gutsy is coming?
<amias> OpenSorce, see the release schedule
<sinX_> 10 days111
<cpoucet> mlind: going into that directory, the issue seems to be that there is no .gpg file!
<OpenSorce> amias, yeah I figured one of would know off the top of your heads....thanks sinX_ :-)
<Dr_willis> amias,  given that by the time i update/upgrade.. thers more upgrades...
<sinX_> np
<Dr_willis> amias,  about as update as i can get them.
<amias> Dr_willis, could you tell me what version of libxml2 and zlib you are using , it would be really usefull to know which versions work
<OpenSorce> I think I'll just stop here and wait for the official release....maybe it will work
<Dr_willis> usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.30
<Stonekeeper> hi there. A useful person helped a friend of mine today with regards to his wireless drivers breaking in gutsy. It seems an update of feisty->gutsy killed it. He diagnosed that it was a wrong version of the restricted drivers to blame. Where can i find the "correct" version? Thanks.
<OpenSorce> That kinda came out wrong....maybe they'll have the bugs worked out in the final version....that's better
<Dr_willis> Hmm not sure on zlib.. cant find it with locate (well i find 100000 zlibs) not sure what one is the one you want info on
<hetauma> is there any known bug with vncviewer in gutsy? I run it but can't interact with the address dialog box or the password
<Dr_willis> hetauma,  disable compiz
<Dr_willis> had same issue with vncviewer, and some java apps.
<Dr_willis> then enter password.. then reenable compiz :)
<amias> Dr_willis, the packages should still be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Dr_willis> aparently thers some issues in that area
<OpenSorce> any body know what wlan1:ava means in ifconfig output?
<Dr_willis> libxml2_2.6.30.dfsg-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<amias> Stonekeeper, sometimes there is a lag between the kernel releases and the restricted modules releases
<cpoucet> mlind: so the issue is that it does not download the .gpg file
<hetauma> Dr_willis, so it's due to compiz?!?
<Dr_willis> ls: *zlib*: No such file or directory
<Dr_willis> hetauma,  ive said it is.. :)
<Dr_willis> disable compiz and it works.. enable compiz it dont.. therefor its some quirk with compiz.
<Dr_willis> or is my logic faulty? :)
<amias> Dr_willis, should be zlibc*
<Dr_willis> amias,  none there either.. odd
<hetauma> Dr_willis, yeap u are right thanx
<aguitel> anyone have sony vaio pcg-frv?
<amias> Dr_willis, hmm , thanks  might try removing it then
<Dr_willis> locate zlibc   finds nothing either.
<cpoucet> Apparently it won't download the gpg file.
<Dr_willis> I am on clean Installs on all my machines
<cpoucet> And it seems the gpg file can not be downloaded from the location that is specified in the FAQs
<cpoucet> Help would be welcome
<mlind> cpoucet: which mirror are you using to upgrade?
<cpoucet> let me check
<cpoucet> http://be.arch
<mlind> cpoucet: try archive.ubuntu.com instead
<cpoucet> http://rafb.net/p/2qTFeC75.html
<cpoucet> anything missing on there?
<sharperguy> are there any tips for getting gnash to work better?
<mc44> contribute code? :)
<sharperguy> :p
<TheInfinity> hmm
<sharperguy> well i hear it works well for some - but not me
<TheInfinity> is there any chance to get later madwifi in gutsy release?
<TheInfinity> because my (quite new) atheros card is unsupported by the madwifi version in gutsy beta
<mc44> new versions are unlikely to get put in at this point in the release
<Stonekeeper> amias - thank's just got the right thread in launchpad plus the fix - thanks
<OpenSorce> TheInfinity, my (quite old) D-Link doesn't seem to be supported either..
<TheInfinity> OpenSorce: dont know - atheros chipset?
<cpoucet> mlind: switching to archive.ubuntu.com seems to time out a lot
<Stonekeeper> is #ubuntu-release-party going to be equally mad this time?
<OpenSorce> TheInfinity, not sure...I have the box crossover cabled to my mac so I can hopefully apt-get install linux-wlan-ng and fix it
<mlind> cpoucet: yeah, main mirror gets hammered a lot
<TheInfinity> hehe mine is also a mac *g*
<hsystem-x> #amarok
<OpenSorce> TheInfinity, funny thing is this worked great in 6.06....now 7.10b thinks it's a eth card...
<OpenSorce> and we're 10 days from official release?
<cpoucet> hmm
<cpoucet> I know what the issue might be o.O
<cpoucet> Maybe it's my webproxy
<reya276> hey does anyone knows if the composite engine will be available to those who have ATI cards
<reya276> or better yet does anyone one knows if the new opensource ATI drivers will be implemented with this new Gutsy version on release date
<slackern> reya276: the new opensource drivers are already available from repos but they don't support anything like that yet
<slackern> reya276: with my older 9800Pro i had compiz-fusion working from the start also in beta versions
<amias> reya276, they will become available later on and you can add them when they are stable
<slackern> reya276: and the new opensource drivers are under such heavy development right now that the ones you get from repos are outdated, best is to get them with git and compile them yourself
<daman340> help trackerd
<daman340> hi, i'm having issues with trackerd eating my bandwidth/cpu
<daman340> its trying to index my 500GB network share and i dont want it to, how do i stop it from doing that?
<void^> system>preferences>indexing preferences i suppose
<daman340> what will that do? i just dont want it to crawl network shares. it can crawl my local hd though
<reya276> slackern: yeah that whole compiling stuff is what I'm affraid of doing as last time I tried to upgrade my drivers downloading them from ATI it completely screwed up my System and I had to wipe/re-install so I think I'll just wait till Ubuntu Dev make them available to everyone through update
<slackern> reya276: which card is it you have btw?
<reya276> slackern: I have an ATI X1300
<daman340> ok i found the option
<daman340> to ignore paths
<daman340> in indexing
<daman340> its in pref>indexing prefs
<daman340> thx
<opensorce_> guys......ANYBODY in a helping mood? I have my ubuntu 7.10b box sharing internet with my mac atm while I try to get it's wlan issues resolved....what do I update to make this work?
<slackern> reya276: ahh, hmm don't know much about those cards but those are r5xx gpu's so they will work with the opensource 'radeonhd' driver
<slackern> reya276: you could always check in #radeonhd, maybe you can help the devs a bit too if they are lacking information about your card
<reya276> sweet
<reya276> slackern: Thanks man
<slackern> reya276: i see that in the mailinglist people with x1300 cards are using it, but there are many variations of those cards
<slackern> reya276: but, they are not fast yet but very usable, and development is progressing fast
<reya276> slackern:yes I know I have the small form factor version so it's the X1300 pro
<Matir> opensorce_, what problems are you having?
<OldPink> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_ShipIt_Reopens_pre_order_your_Gutsy_Gibbon_CDs_Now_FREE :D
<opensorce_> matir, my wlan card worked fine in 6.06 and now will not in 7.10b
<opensorce_> I'm sharing internet with the mac atm so that I can update packages or whatever to fix it...
<opensorce_> I grabbed linux-wlan-ng but that didn't help
<riotkittie> prism chipset?
<opensorce_> no clue....never had to look before....it's old and it always worked
<opensorce_> lsusb doesn't tell me
<Matir> opensorce_, it's a usb device?
<riotkittie> its usb adapter?
<opensorce_> yes
<opensorce_> I mean....we know it works in windoze, Slack, BSD, Ubuntu 6.06......why would it be broken in 7.10b?
<Pici> opensorce_: did you upgrade straight from 6.06 to 7.10?
<bazhang> figured out the sound bug--my computer has no external speakers..haha
<Pici> ...
<opensorce_> pici, I dl'd the iso of 7.10 and installed this morning
* riotkittie looks at bazhang and shakes her head
<Pici> opensorce_: Fresh install or upgrade?
<opensorce_> bazhang, lol!!!
<riotkittie> :P
<opensorce_> pici, fresh install
<bazhang> there is a definite bug though with this sound card at launchpad! Don't laugh!
<OpenSorce> wow my mac is lagged :-P
<Pici> opensorce_: Is it listed in the restricted drivers manager?
<opensorce_> pici, what and where is that?
<Pici> opensorce_: System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<opensorce_> pici, is there another name for Administration....I don't see that
<Pici> opensorce_: This is Gnome or KDE?
<opensorce_> Kde
<riotkittie> ah ha.
<Pici> opensorce_: I'm not sure where in KDE it is, sorry.
<bazhang> so either I'm a bonehead, or the last update really did fix the *documented bug*, though the two are not mutually exclusive..haha
<OpenSorce> curses!
<opensorce_> pici, thanks for trying
<Pici> Its somewhere in KDE...
<bazhang> there are two opensorce's?
<riotkittie> what make/model is this adapter, if you know offhand or can easily take a peek
<opensorce_> bazhang, do you know where to find restricted drivers in the Kubuntu?
<riotkittie> yes. one has a u. one is deprived in the u department, but does have a lovely underscore.
<OpenSorce> nokit, it's a d-link dwl-120+
<riotkittie> no wait. theyre both uless.
<opensorce_> why did I call you "nokit"??
<opensorce_> so is that good or bad?
<hetauma> amarok can play .mp3 but can't play streams? why? what should I install ?
<OpenSorce> bazhang, yes this is my mac
<opensorce_> this is the ubuntu box
<bazhang> opensorce_: sure! if you do an apt-cache search in the terminal, then you will find a package called restricted-manager-kde and restricted-manager-core
<OpenSorce> bazhang, I love you
<bazhang> opensorce_: that's sick..haha
<opensorce_> tryng it now
<opensorce_> you'd really think it was sick if knew that I was gay :-0
<TheInfinity> my webcam also still does not work
<TheInfinity> huh. sometimes linux and (quite) new hardware is really lots of stress
<riotkittie> if an adapter is fully supported under linux, will it need restricted  drivers?
<opensorce_> but do I need it? Is the DWL-120 driver restricted?
<opensorce_> I'll install it anyway....my nvidia geforce will need restricted drivers I'm sure
<opensorce_> "restricted-manager-kde is already the newest version."
<riotkittie> have you tried modprobing acx?
<OpenSorce> acx? no....I'll try that though
<opensorce_> It still shows as a wired device too....
<opensorce_> I seem to be lagged over here now
<opensorce_> hmm
<OpenSorce> ok, I modprobed acx....don't see any changes..
<opensorce_> any other suggestions?
* OpenSorce sighs...
<OpenSorce> oh well...maybe I should try out some other distros....come back to ubuntu when 7.10 released
<riotkittie> hmm. there... hold a sec
<OpenSorce> ?
<macogw> wow thats confusing
<macogw> you guys have the same username... or is that one person who needs to ghost?
<bazhang> OpenSorce: acx? isn't that the ti card?
<riotkittie> no, its one guy on too boxes
<riotkittie> two
<riotkittie> bazhang: yea
<WorkingOnWise> is network manager or madwifi broken?
<opensorce_> I dunno what the chipset is actually....I can look it up
<riotkittie> http://acx100.sourceforge.net/matrix.html  << opensource driver project for your card. i'm not sure if building it will help or not but if you're up for it, i imagine it cant hurt
<riotkittie> it's a ti. i looked it up :P
<bazhang> acx=texas instruments
<macogw> WorkingOnWise: nm is broken in a few ways
<riotkittie> acx100
<OpenSorce> riotkittie, you're awsome
<riotkittie> nah, if i was awesome, we'd have your problem solved at this point.  :P
<macogw> WorkingOnWise: if you can't disable wireless or disable networking or if it doesnt store vpn passwords or if you can't switch to wired once wireless has connected...that's nm being broken
* riotkittie writes bad poetry about wireless. :|
<bazhang> acx has no wpa only wep.
<macogw> i have to reboot to go from wireless to wired >:-(
<OpenSorce> riotkittie, maybe we're getting there
<WorkingOnWise> I was downloading pkgs with synaptics, and my internet connection died. nm can see my wifi connection, but can't connect to it. I'm in Winxp (grrr) on the same machine, so hardware and wifi are ok.
<riotkittie> in that case, ndiswrapper would be the better choice, bazhang ?
<OpenSorce> apt-get it?
<bazhang> acx is supported in Ubuntu, or it should be. I had no trouble using it, but didn't want just the easily cracked wep for encryption.
<WorkingOnWise> oh, and synaptics was downloading...had not begun installing anything at the time.
<riotkittie> there is an unstable release of the driver which does support wpa
<WorkingOnWise> oh, and nm can see a neighbors wifi, which is wep, and when I try to connect to it, I am asked for the password...
<opensorce_> bazhang, I live in the woods and restrict access by mac addresses.....no real worries on security
<bazhang> mac addresses can be spoofed..
<riotkittie> yea, but few people go to the woods to look for wifi to steal :P
<Skwid_> hey everyone
<opensorce_> bazhang, if anybody wants to come to lower Alabama and spoof a mac addess so they can get my mom's cobbler recipes....they're welcome to it :-)
<Skwid_> i keep getting crash reports
<Skwid_> for all sorts of applications
<riotkittie> WorkingOnWise: just curious, what chipset is your wireless adapter equipped with?
<Skwid_> in gutsy
<Skwid_> but it doesnt seem like the application actually crash
<Skwid_> anybody else have the same problem ?
<bazhang> opensorce_: haha
<riotkittie> Skwid_:  not i. gutsy's been rock solid, for the most part.
<riotkittie> mmm. cobbler recipes. <packs a bag>
<jager> most of my issues with gutsy are configuration related not stability related
<Skwid_> hum ok
<jager> no random crashes of note in the last few weeks
<riotkittie> Skwid_: did you do a clean install, or did you upgrade from feisty?
<Skwid_> upgrade
<Skwid_> from fesity
<jager> this is a dist-upgrade
<Skwid_> which eas upgraded from edgy
<Skwid_> :)
<OpenSorce> riotkittie, you come right on down...not only will we give you the recipes we'll stuff you full of cobbler before you leave :-)
<Skwid_> which was upgraded from breezy lol
<Skwid_> i might need a clean install :)
<jager> clean installs are for noobs!
<jager> muahaha!
<Konam> Skwid_ of course you need!
<Konam> :)
<Konam> i always do a clean install, i have the home in other partition so it doesn't bothers me
<OpenSorce> okay...I already had ndiswrapper so I grabbed ndiswrapper-common....what should I do now?
<george> Hello, does anyone know how to get the 0x000 address for a parallel port
<clusty> how much swap should I have. followed the old rule that swap is double the RAM but i rarely get to use more than 100mb of swap. is it safe to reduce it?
<opensorce__> I think the crossover cable I am using is getting old
<Pici> clusty: Unless you are planning on suspending to disk, do whatever you feel like :)
<savvas> clusty: about 500mb is always good
<clusty> Pici: i actually am planing :D
<clusty> so should be a wee bit bigger than ram?
<Pici> clusty: Then you need at least as much as you have ram.
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> I usually do 1.5x-2x ram.
<clusty> well 2 GB of ram means 4 GB of swap
<clusty> thats what i have
<clusty> of which i am using 30mb
<clusty> prolly consumption will increase once i am able to use suspend :D
<Pici> Yes
<clusty> cause now i reboot 2-3 times a day
<Pici> I'm only using 34mb of my 2gb of swap, but HD space is cheap, so I'm not worried.
<gr33npho3nix> hey guys so its a problem with the madwifi the newer madwifi driver supporting wpa2, it works if i knock it down to WPA  :(
<clusty> there was some magical tool to scan the wireless network in range. i need it to find out what channels are my neighbours using . Scouts honor :D
<reya276> TheInfinity: I guess it depends, if you need that webcam badly then yes, but if not eventually it will get an update and work
<savvas> clusty: aircrack-ng
<gr33npho3nix> clusty: iwlist interfaceName scan
<TheInfinity> reya276: i know how to activate it, but its so pedantically especially with kernel updates ...
<clusty> gr33npho3nix: i have to be disconnected form a particular access point?
<gr33npho3nix> clusty: don't know,  maybe, i saw something about the card doing that with a specific driver, so i would assume that it implies disconnecting is not a regular behavior
<gr33npho3nix> but even so disconnect for a second
<reya276> TheInfinity: Oh boy (pedantically) I'm going to have to look this word up ok, hold on
<gr33npho3nix> then reconnect after the scan
<TheInfinity> reya276: its also a word my translater said ;)
<savvas> pedantical* then
<savvas> :p
<TheInfinity> savvas: i just made copy&paste :D
<reya276> TheInfinity: I know, just messing with you, I actually don't know what it means :-[, LOL
<savvas> it's something like "not messy" or "clean"? :p
<reya276> Still No Wacom Bambooo Tablet support, very sad..... :-(
<opensorce__> this makes me so frustrated.....there's my wifi card in KDE's list of network interfaces...the lights are flashing like it's sending and receiving.....but still nothing
<savvas> pedantic = academic: marked by a narrow focus on or display of learning especially its trivial aspects
<reya276> have you checked to make sure you have the right adapter selected?
<reya276> sometimes it tends to happen, deselect the wired connection and then deselect the Wiereless and then reselect it
<reya276> sorry reselect the wireless and leave the wire one unchecked
<reya276> sawas: thanks, now I know what it means, boy so....much for that college education huh?
<reya276> LOL
<OpenSorce> reya276, it only shows the wifi adaptor....and it shows it as a wired card
<JediMaster> hmmm, anyone know how to add a boost to the microphone?
<lee_> ahh the gustsy server lol
<atlef> this is my disk partitions, http://pastebin.com/d6028981e which do I need to format when installing a new version of ubuntu?
<lee_> so has any one loaded atis drivers on to gutsy?
<reya276> OpenSorce: wow dude, that is strange, this should not happen, ok do this, deselect both and then restart your OS and see what happens, see if it will select the correct one at boo time
<lee_> ouch
<reya276> it should, you are running gutsy beta right
<lee_> yeppers
<lee_> save for it saying I am using only 32 megs of video raam everything else is working fine
<lee_> eh is it sharing my ram?
<WorkingOnWis2> sorry about the rude departure. It seems my wifi problem is router related. sorry
<Pici> lee_: What video card do you have?
<lee_> Pici I have the radeon x 300
<lee_> PICe
<OpenSorce> reya276, yes I am....It showed them both before my last reboot and now it just shows wlan1 as a wired card
<reya276> lee_: loading ATI drivers on Gutsy Beta is a no no, you should wait until they release an stable version through the Upgrade as I tried do it this and I messed up the install
<Pici> The restricted drivers work fine for my radeon x1400
<lee_> Pici eh um, er well when the guts comes out as a normal version Ill reformat
<amias> JediMaster, try the volume control or alsamixer , there will be a toggle switch if your hardware supports it
<Seeker`> hi, I'm having a problem with nvidia-new and my 8800GTS
<lee_> Pici messed up waht install?
<reya276> lee_: if you are getting a Composite engine not found when trying to enable the effects, you should wait until they release a new version or the frxgl dirvers
<lee_> that is strange I havnt recieved that error
<OpenSorce> ok...thanks again guys, but I need to find another distro to try out.....I'll revisit this one when they get it working...I'll wait til then to write my article
<lee_> oh wait, yes, Idid Oh so that is waht that was all about
<lee_> Pici I wish some one would have tol me this sooner lol
<reya276> OpenSource: Wait, when you say wlan1, you mean the wireless card or the wired card
<Pici> lee_: I didnt say anything about a messed up install or having any problems.
<lee_> Pici Oh..I see waht your saying though..so when it comes to the up date then...is that where in I might have the issues?
<OpenSorce> reya276, wlan1 is my wireless card....the KDE Network Manager seems to think it's wired and so does iwconfig
<Pici> lee_: No, Ask reya276 he was the one who mentioned the issues.
<OpenSorce> the gui no longer shows my realtek card even though I can enable it with ifconfig...
<reya276> again very starnge, and you are using KDE with Ubuntu Gutsy Beta or Kubuntu?
<lee_> Pici, no one told me this befor >< lol
<OpenSorce> I am using Kubuntu Gutsy beta I thought...
<lee_> reya276 eh waht was taht aobut the issues with the drivers on gutsy and the oops I did?
<lee_> pic Ohh sorry my bad tracking of lines..eh needs to where glasses lol
<OpenSorce> reya276, either way this is just not a distro I can recommend to new users so I'll revisit it when they fix it
<lee_> reya276 how come no one warned me of this befor ?
<OpenSorce> reya276, sad part is, everything worked fine on the 6.06 install...I grabbed the gutsy beta to be able to report all the new features :-)
<reya276> lee_: yes the thing is Ubuntu/Linux and ATI drivers don't really get along simply because until now ATI did not have opensource drivers, but they do now and eventually things will function better once they release stable drivers. Right now the only thing you can probably do is try to use the effects under an XGL session
<Daviey> Seeker`: ^ nobody cares about your nvidia-new problems
<Seeker`> :(
* Seeker` cries
<reya276> OpenSorce: Well that's not very fair, you are basing this on a beta version to write this article, hell I would recommend this distro to new users, remember this thing officially comes out on the 18th of October
<lee_> reya276 erg, how do I do that change from open gl to the other format?
<OpenSorce> reya276, all I've managed to accomplish thus far was getting banned from #ubuntu.....and NO....as I said I will revisit it when the official release comes out
<bazhang> OpenSorce: she's right.
<OpenSorce> bazhang, I agree with her....we'll look at it again on the 18th...maybe they'll get it working by then
<bazhang> OpenSorce: and people here have gone out of their way to help you--hope you mention that in your article.
<lee_> reya276 erg......this is a pain full lesson lol
<reya276> lee_: Well you have to first install XGL server which if you want to get more info and help on how to achieve this I would go to #ubuntu-effects and ask anyone there.
<bazhang> or at least break your box further..haha
<OpenSorce> bazhang, absolutely!!! This has been one of the most helpful chat experiences I've ever had
<JediMaster> I agree, everyone here has been a great help
<bazhang> JediMaster: even moi...?
<JediMaster> yup =)
<bazhang> wowza
<savvas> is there a "how to" for installing vmware server?
<bazhang> JediMaster: are you fixed yet>
<OpenSorce> of course...I DO have to mention that seveas banned me from #ubuntu :-)
<bazhang> ?
<lee_> well at least I have learned how to change the channels so far in IRC lol
<JediMaster> bazhang: everything but the keyboard layout
<bazhang> opensorce why?
<JediMaster> bazhang: and some solution to get Everquest 2 working in linux lol
<OpenSorce> lee_ see? there you go!
<OpenSorce> bazhang, I told him to bite me :-)
<lee_> while now being stuc in 3 chat rrelays
* JediMaster gets the shakes from Evercrack 2 withdrawal
<OpenSorce> I sent him an apology later in a privmsg....I hope he got it
<bushwakko> hey, I've installed ubuntu gutsy on my macbook pro
<bushwakko> and i'm wondering what the best way to install the new madwifi driver is?
<OpenSorce> bushwakko, wow
<bushwakko> restricted driver managment didnt find it
<bazhang> a brave soul indeed..haha
<bushwakko> bazhang, me?
<reya276> OpenSorce: I understand, but again, you've should have waited until the official release, hopefully then you can recommend this distro to new users I would 100%
<OpenSorce> bushwakko, that makes me want to go trade in my Mercedes for a John Deere!
<bazhang> bushwakko: yes!
<OpenSorce> reya276, I would have recommended 6.06 if it had been the latest release....I'm sure they'll get this going
<bushwakko> well, it isn't that hard ;)
<bushwakko> but I'm a ubuntu n00b
<bushwakko> I used to use gentoo all the time
<bazhang> but a Macbook?
<bushwakko> but I don't want to compile the shit outta my fans
<bushwakko> macbook pro
<bazhang> oy
<bushwakko> I'm actually going for tripleboot
<OpenSorce> bushwakko, how is gentoo.....I mean if I were a complete noob?
<psycose> hi i've install the ubuntu 7.10, few hour later my main alimentation burned ....(what a coincidence) i've put another one and it's ok now
<bazhang> vista too?
<bushwakko> OpenSorce, I love gentoo, the package system is fantastic
<psycose> there is an app called tracker-extract how take 90% of my CPU do you know what is it for ? thanks
<OpenSorce> bushwakko, is it as time consuming as it once was?
<bushwakko> if you can stand the compiling
<bushwakko> well, the cpus are getting faster
<reya276> OpenSource: they will and I do hope you come back and try it again, if anything try and stop by the #ubuntu-florida channel and we can probably solve your issue as there will likely be less people on this channel
<OpenSorce> bushwakko, hehe
<OpenSorce> reya276, well thanks so much :-)
<bushwakko> well, but back to my question here
<bushwakko> I need newer madwifi drivers
<bushwakko> how to get it=
<bazhang> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bushwakko> and how do I get compiz fusion in, I can't find any fusion-icon packages
<OpenSorce> bazhang, I don't suppose this madwifi business would help my issue would it?
<reya276> OpenSource: No problem, that is what we are here for to help each other out
<bazhang> for an acx? naw.
<reya276> bushwakko: type of graphics card do you have?
<psycose> well i try again do you know what is tracker-extract for it take 90% of my CPU .... just when the gnome session start
<bushwakko> reya276, ati x1600
<bushwakko> the fglrx is installed
<OpenSorce> still drives me mad....I can see the lights on this thing trying to connect when I ping....ok, I'm off....thanks again
<fyrestrtr> I see alsa is still broken in gutsy
<nanonyme> it is?
<Pici> psycose: Disable or decrease your indexing usage, I think the option is in System>Preferences>Indexing or Tracker.
<reya276> if it's an ATI and you get a message stating you need the composite engine then you will probably not get it going, go to #ubuntu-effects and ask there they should be able to get it going for you
<nanonyme> i hadn't noticed
<bushwakko> but the restricted driver package doesn't recognize that I ahve that card
<bazhang> I got sound going finally...
<fyrestrtr> yes, same issue with fiesty -- intel hda audio is not functional on boot.
<reya276> bushwakko:if it's an ATI and you get a message stating you need the composite engine then you will probably not get it going, go to #ubuntu-effects and ask there they should be able to get it going for you
<fyrestrtr> you have to compile alsa from scratch, iirc.
<bushwakko> reya276, I want to install fusion-icon, thats my problem
<Th3Oz> hi, is there a repository for virtualbox non OSE (Open Source Edition)?
<bazhang> bushwakko: no such package that I know of...
<bushwakko> hm
<psycose> thanks Pici
<fyrestrtr> !info fusion-icon gutsy
<ubotu> Package fusion-icon does not exist in gutsy
<bushwakko> I thought using fusion-icon was the recommended way to start stuff these days
<bazhang> bushwakko: you want compizconfig-settings manager
<savvas> Th3Oz: www.virtualbox.org
<mlind> fyrestrtr: you have snd_hda_intel in your kernel?'
<Th3Oz> savvas: i haven't seen it for gusty
<fyrestrtr> mlind: yes, as I had it working properly in fiesty :)
<psycose> well i was playing whith my wifi card (rt61) when my main power suply burned (may be 30 minute after the 7.10 install) do you think it could be related ?
<mlind> fyrestrtr: sigh* alsa then ..
<mulima> hi,   in gutsy  i couldn't play mp3 files using gstreamer appz is there a known bug about this issue ?
<informaticous> salut
<mulima> i have all gstreamer plugins isntalled and i get this error with totem "Message: don't know how to handle application/x-id3" (using gutsy)
<fyrestrtr> mlind: yes, I posted a bug about it (for fiesty); just came in here to check if anyone faced the same issue again. I upgraded from fiesty to gutsy, so I want to eliminate it as an upgrade glitch.
<bushwakko> ok
<hummer> hi all
<bushwakko> I don't seem to have sound either
<savvas> Th3Oz: it'll be there when gutsy is final
<reya276> bushwakko: you want an Icon? then go to your desktop, click create launcher then in the command enter compiz and then try to click on it and see if it works
<mulima> i have the same pbm about mp3 playback with rythmbox and exaile
<fyrestrtr> bushwakko: what kind of audio card do you have?
<bushwakko> reya276, fusion-icon is the systray icon which you can control everything with
<mulima> totem can find any plugin support when i accept i look for a solution
<bushwakko> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<bazhang> hi hummer
<hummer> can somebody help me to control my asus laptop fan? its always running at a high level...
<fyrestrtr> bushwakko: yeah, you have to do the same fix that I did....its in the wiki. Basically you have to recompile alsa from latest sources, and then sound will work.
<hummer> i think acpi is not working properly
<fyrestrtr> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, no trigger for it.
<bushwakko> fyrestrtr, recompile it manually?
<psycose> well i was playing whith my wifi card (rt61) when my main power suply burned (may be 30 minute after the 7.10 install) do you think it could be related ?
<bushwakko> fyrestrtr, how does ubuntu like manually installed stuff? or can I use apt to compile it too?
<informaticous> franais c'est ou
<bazhang> bushwakko: it should work, I have the same card and it's fine with the latest update.
<bazhang> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bushwakko> I have latest update
<bushwakko> might have to restart though
<informaticous> tenkui
<bazhang> log out and back in again
<bushwakko> bazhang, after manual recompile or after update?
<bazhang> bushwakko: why do you want to compile?
<bushwakko> fyrestrtr told me to
<hummer> nobody with an asus laptop in here?
<bazhang> yes
<bushwakko> I just updated my stuff, and I logged in and out
<bushwakko> still no sound
<bushwakko> no /dev/dsp either
<fyrestrtr> bushwakko: seems its a known issue, as there is already a bug and a wiki entry for it.
<fyrestrtr> bushwakko: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<bushwakko> where is this wiki
<bushwakko> ok
<bazhang> bushwakko: try making sure you are fully up to date, then log out then back in again--I rebooted, but that was because of a kernel update--maybe you are right you need to reboot.
<psycose> scrollkeeper-up take 70% of my CPU do you know why ?
<hummer> hd audio worked fine for me @bushwakko
<bushwakko> I have the .13 kernel
<fyrestrtr> its regression (unfortunately)
<LiMaO> had to give up gutsy.. i could stand the minor bugs, but having a non working openoffice was too much for me hehe
<bazhang> psycose: no idea
<malajenho> hi
<malajenho>  hi,i've installed GUTSY GIBBON and after actualize my ATI propietary driver and now my screen resolution is  640x480,anyone know where is the problem?
<fyrestrtr> LiMaO: I hope you reported your bugs.
<bushwakko> ok
<bushwakko> will try to restart
<bushwakko> brb
<hummer> cya
<LiMaO> fyrestrtr: all of them were reported already, i just confirmed some
<fyrestrtr> malajenho: just edit your xorg.conf and update the resolutions.
<psycose> well i was playing whith my wifi card (rt61) when my main power suply burned (may be 30 minute after the 7.10 install) do you think it could be related ?
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, brb.
<malajenho> yep,but what resolutions had I to insert ?
<bushwakko> I'm fully up to date now
<bushwakko> and restarted
<bushwakko> still no sound
<bushwakko> and I need help to get my madwifi installed
<hummer> i need help to get control over my acpi options :-(
<reya276> bushwakko: but in gutsy the default install comes with compiz embeded so you have to go into the preferences>apperance and select effects or something like that then you can select custom and look at any configurations on there
<bazhang> reya276: that's true for gnome, not kde
<bazhang> hiya winbond!
<reya276> but if you are running an ATI card you might get the Composite Engine not installed or not found then you should visit #Ubuntu-effects.
<winbond> bazhang, hi
<winbond> winbond, howz it going
<reya276> bazhang: as I recall when you download the Ubuntu Gutsy Beta the default install is Gnome not KDE so when someone comes in here asking for help on issues with Gutsy Beta unless they specify they are using KDE I will assume is Gnome
<bazhang> winbond: I liked your other nick much better
<FatMom> so, when I install gusty desktop, I have no problem. But when I install gutsy server, I have no internet, trying to apt-get update result in failure resolv, but the install did detect my network card AND the dhcp. my hosts and resolv.conf are same as the desktop install, wich works
<bazhang> reya276: flawed assumption; plenty of folks like kde..haha ubuntu is compiz-fusion enabled, but kubuntu is not--so if you say gutsy is compiz-fusion enabled, that will create some confusion..
<winbond> damnit im lagging out again
<winbond> bazhang, i got banned from suse :o) , it ok , cause i wasnt gonna use MS-SUSE ever again anyway
<winbond> bazhang, i asked them if their windows update was working,
<reya276> bazhang: go visit the Ububtu Gustsy Download site and download the default PC install and you will see that when you install Gusty Beta the default is Gnome Not KDE unless you download Kubuntu, so yes lots of people use KDE it but that is not the default install and on gusty the Compiz effects are embeded but they won't work well if you have an ATI card, so your assumption is flawed buddy
<bazhang> winbond: that was the funniest thing I have ever seen...cheers to you sir...hahhahahaa
<FatMom> any idea?
<bazhang> reya276: this site? http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.10/
<xid> so I ran "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-kde"
<xid> but where is compiz?
<xid> how do I enable it now?
<reya276> bazhang: Exactly as I said unless you are downloading the Kubuntu Version not Ubuntu Gusty, they are two different things ;-)
<bazhang> reya276: as long as we agree to disagree..haha
<reya276> so if he would have specified this, would have saved him lot's of wait time on his answers
<reya276> I guess
<lerolero> shazam
<FatMom> anyone?
<mzuverink> Is there a gnome equiv to KCron?
<hummer> how can i turn off my bluetooth device?
<savvas> FatMom: try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<reya276> bazhang: what they should do is have a room called #Kubuntu+1 for specific KDE issues this way there is no confusion, cause when I see Ubuntu+1 I only thing Gnome
<FatMom> savvas: I will try, need to reboot
<vasuvi> I don't have a Launchpad account and found (and easily fixed) a bug in the update-notifier package if anyone with a Launchpad account wants to submit a bug report: Line 7 of /usr/share/gconf/schemas/update-notifier.schemas (in package update-notifier) is <default>false/default> ; it needs to be <default>false</default>
<bazhang> reya276: I think irc channels cost too much..hahha
<reya276> bazhang: Pretty sure everyone else does too specially when they don't know the difference, cause there are lots of newbies switching, nah dude I'm being serious.
<bazhang> reya276: you really want to take this to offtopic? cos you win..hahaha
<reya276> bazhang: because like for example when you mentioned this to me my first though was why would they be in a Ubuntu room, oh no dude not need for you to take it like that, this is not about winning or loosing simply trying to figure out a way that will better help does who are using specific desktops that's all
<Lynoure> reya276: there is not very many kubuntu users heree, but there are some...
<Lynoure> s/heree/here
<FatMom> savvas: I had errors, eth0 no such device, what the hell
<savvas> FatMom: I guess it didn't work :)
<savvas> heh
<mzuverink> vasuvi, thats what mine says, maybe that update that just appeared was that fix, if so, good looking out if it was cause of you!
<savvas> no other devices, FatMom ?
<FatMom> but why with the desktop it works fine?
<FatMom> both are 7.10 btw
<reya276> Lynoure: right, which is why I was explaining to bazhang as to why I was confused about someone asking for an Icon for compiz fusion when in Gnome the there is an effects tab in apperance. so it was my fault for assuming, but you got to admit, #Ubuntu+1 is confusing
<FatMom> savvas: no
<savvas> FatMom: well.. you could try and install ubuntu-desktop on the server and see if that fixes it, maybe it's a package installed along with the desktop and not with server
<savvas> FatMom: you're using a router right?
<FatMom> I only have 1 network card, wich was detected during the install, as well as dhcp
<savvas> wired or wireless?
<FatMom> wired
<vasuvi> mzuverink: Have you updated in the last hour or so?  I didn't have that error *until* I updated.  (Though it's possible that it could be the mirror I'm using, though that would be odd; ftp.acc.umu.se )
<FatMom> destkop is already installed...
<savvas> well.. it should work
<FatMom> I'm on it right now
<savvas> I'm out of ideas ma'am :)
<mzuverink> vasuvi, I just now updated it seconds before your post
<xid> is there a decent wiki somewhere that will show me how to get compiz on KDE with an nvidia card on gutsy?
<FatMom> :(
<FatMom> thats realy wierd
<xid> I tried running this "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-kde"
<xid> but I don't see any graphical enhancements or new control panels for compiz
<FatMom> theres tons of tuto about that xid
<vasuvi> mzuverink: Well, then either it was fixed fast, it is a server problem, or my Ubuntu installation is just weird ;)
<ppj> hey guys im kind of confused on something. i have an icon for GL Desktop, is that a part of compiz fusion?
<ppj> i dont remember ever seeing it
<reya276> xid: Got me, any KDE users want to take this one? and I'm off. LOL
<ppj> i still have the advanced desktop setting icon
<Lynoure> xid: sorry, I use kubuntu, but none of the wobbly stuff
<mzuverink> vasuvi, my bad, it is actually the way you stated it, I just read wrong, it is / instead of </
<jager> wobblies are fun!
* bazhang comes out of hiding...
<clusty> hey
<clusty> new updates to update-notifier are giving some error
<clusty> is it a bug?
<mzuverink> vasuvi, I fixed mine now and will report the bug for you
<megaqwerty> I just did a clean install of Gutsy, and I had backed up my ".mozilla-thunderbird" folder. (I had been using the latest thunderbird built from source at the time.) I figured all would go smoothly when I transitioned, so I was surprised to see that when I put .mozilla-thunderbird back in its place, my mail didn't appear. I noticed that thunderbird was reading my mail from a different folder, so I redirected it to the correct one. It seems to
<kfoltman> hi
<kfoltman> do you know anything about a bug that causes the 2.6.22 kernels not to boot on some machines (= my machine and I hope nothing else)
<lerolero> google ?
<Ximal> someone help... lol... i've been waiting 12 hours for setup to finish importing documents..
<Ximal> lol
<Ximal> the installation is at 88%
<atlef> i share my thunderbird folder with vista from a ntfs disk :-)
<fyrestrtr> Ximal_: importing documents?
<megaqwerty> atlef: that's nice...but somehow doesn't help me...
<atlef> i just wanted to say
<usser> megaqwerty: i had something similar
<atlef> have yoy tried thunderbird -profilemanager and make a new user
<fyrestrtr> megaqwerty: this is not a gutsy problem, but a thunderbird issue.
<usser> megaqwerty: rename .mozilla-thunderbird and let thunderbird create its own
<fyrestrtr> megaqwerty: as the same happens on Windows as well.
<andre> Hi guys
<MTecknology> has this issue been reported, or is it on my side? http://paste.lisp.org/display/48850
<megaqwerty> usser: and then transfer the files?
<usser> megaqwerty: then copy the contents of your backed up .mozilla-thunderbird/<some number>.default
<riotkittie> mmm. profile issues. that reminds me, i should back mine up to be on the safe side
<megaqwerty> usser: alright, thanks, I'll try it
<usser> megaqwerty: to the thunderbird created one
<MTecknology> anybody have any info on that error?
<kfoltman> lerolero: tried, but came up with nothing... a custom compled 2.6.22 works, but I changed so many things comparing to the original config that it might be hard to isolate the cause
<andre> I just upgraded to Gutsy, I was used the NV restricted driver on Feisty, after the upgrade, I couldn't get dual monitors to work...
<Nukeador> hi there
<MTecknology> if it's a quick fix, i'll do it - if it's a bug, i'll report it, if it's been reported - what's the link?
<Nukeador> Why Gusty enable XGL server by default for my ATI 9600 where the free drivers used to work perfect with AIXGL?
<andre> My monitors aren't being automatically recognised (they are in the list though)
<andre> My manually setting my display settings, only one monitor is recognised.
<andre> any ideas?
<WorkingOnWise> anyone care to compare and contrast google desktop with other linux search/index systems?
<mzuverink> When changing the login screen you are supposed to be able to also choose a color, despite changing mine from the default brown to a more decent color, it stays brown.  Where are the config settings for that so I may just make the change by hand?
<crimsun> mzuverink: even after `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm reload` and logging out & back in?
<bushwakko> ok, now my wifi is working
<megaqwerty> usser: you're a lifesaver. That worked!
<mzuverink> crimsun, yes
<megaqwerty> usser: wait...no, it didn't :(
<usser> megaqwerty: heh
<megaqwerty> usser: I think I'll try sending over one folder at a time
<usser> megaqwerty: does it say reading email from disk or whatever
<OpenSorce> ick.....looks like I'll be trying out openSuse 10.3 for my next article :-(
<usser> megaqwerty: nah it was something different i cant remember
<Nukeador> Is it posible to unable xgl in gusty? the free ati driver works perfect with aixgl forr my card....
<mzuverink> crimsun, the color I chose even stays the same after the login/logout stuff, but the color really stays brown
<megaqwerty> usser: Oh, it shows all my emails senders, subject, etc. but when trying to open it, it segfaults
<gavintlgold> hmm.. i seem to be stuck without x... all i did was update
<usser> megaqwerty: u copying this folder from another linux install right?
<megaqwerty> usser: yeah, Feisty
<gavintlgold> using tirc right now
<usser> megaqwerty: was your user name the same?
<usser> megaqwerty: on feisty
<megaqwerty> usser: yep
<usser> megaqwerty: hm
<gavintlgold> :/
<usser> megaqwerty: still do chown -R <yourusername>:<yourusername> .mozilla-thunderbird
<usser> megaqwerty: your backed up one
<megaqwerty> usser: I think so...hold on
<mzuverink> crimsun, Ill try it again, brb
<megaqwerty> usser: I'll do it again, but I think so
<gavintlgold> I installed updates, and it asked me if I wanted it to change the configuration file, but that seems to have broken x
<gavintlgold> it doesn't identify my nvidia card
<andre> GAvintlgold: ditto
<gavintlgold> andre: so is this a known problem with the nvidia modules?
<andre> I don't know
<gavintlgold> :(
<andre> I'm also trying to get my problem solved
<bit0> hi
<gavintlgold> good to know i'm not alone :P
<gavintlgold> andre: but all you did was update, and you have nvidia?
<andre> Damn,  I busted a guitar string!
<megaqwerty> usser: this might take a min, I'm transferring over a gig again.
<scizzo-> what do you mean it broke X?
<usser> megaqwerty: wow
<gavintlgold> scizzo-: x doesn't work anymore
<bit0> where is Gutsy stopper bugs?
<gavintlgold> i get the failsafe x
<scizzo-> gavintlgold: yes well, have you looked in logs and so on about why?
<andre> gavintlgold: yeah, upgraded to beta from feisty, now Nvidia support is poor... :(
<gavintlgold> scizzo-: could you direct me to logs and such?
<gavintlgold> i know how to use text editors, just not where the logs might be
<scizzo-> gavintlgold: /var/log/
<gavintlgold> all right
<scizzo-> gavintlgold: there is a logfile there called Xorg.0.log
<usser> megaqwerty: u can also try copying just Mail folder
<andre> scizzo-: I get a launch in low graphics mode everytime I try to log in :(
<scizzo-> andre: a what?
<LiMaO> has anyone here ever used PING for system backup?
<Ximal__> hi >?
<megaqwerty> usser: that's alright, I'm trying to figure out why thunderbird thinks it's still open...
<Ximal> hi ?
<usser> Ximal: hello?
<usser> :)
<megaqwerty> usser: there doesn't seem to be a file called "lock" in the .mozilla-thunderbird dir...
<mzuverink> crimsun, seems the background changes, but after you login, before the desktop loads up and the wallpaper is shown, all you see is brown
<andre> scizzo-: when launching X, it won't recognize my graphics card
<bazhang> Ximal: what's your question?
<Ximal> thank goodness... the lag is temporarily gone
<megaqwerty> usser: I'll reboot be back in a few minutes.
<usser> megaqwerty: ok
<scizzo-> andre: well I had to reconfigure X to get it going correct after updat
<crimsun> mzuverink: hmm, I don't recall offhand whether that's gdm or gnome-session
<Ximal> ok.. baz .. my laptop's install keeps hanging at around 88% on importing documents and settings..
<andre> k sec
<Ximal> I can't get it to finish installing... i'm doing oem right now to see if it works ... the regular install was hung for over 12 hours from before when i went to sleep last night
<andre> be right back :)
<mzuverink> crimsun, normally from my experience the gdm background color is what you see until the session is full loaded and the wallpaper/background color chose in gnome session is going, I may be wrong, but either way, its brown from login to wallpaper
<vasuvi> mzuvernink: sorry, was afk there for a while; thanks for reporting the bug for me :)
<bazhang> Ximal: I had this same issue--turns out the media I wrote the ISO to was faulty--burned a new installer ISO disk (gutsy..shhh..) and it was fixed.
<mzuverink> vasuvi, best to report if in doubt
<bazhang> oh wait this #ubuntu+1
<Ximal> i've burned intel and amd64 bit which my processor on laptop is 64 bit..
<Ximal> and it's not working... period
<Ximal> i burned it as slow as 3x
<megaqwerty> usser: do you have any idea where thunderbird's lock file is? Rebooting didn't fix it
<bazhang> Ximal: it's likely that it's not the burn speed but the quality of the media..
<usser> megaqwerty: its there in that dir
<usser> .mozilla-thunderbird/nonsense.default
<uga> Seeker`: if nobody cares about your problems, dont' care about them either. Just don't report bugs, remove all stupid .debs and install nvidia run installer
<uga> remove all lrm packages and have fun
<nosrednaekim> Ximal: that MAY be a problem with the migration assistant
<megaqwerty> usser: do you know the name of the file?
<usser> megaqwerty: .lock
<uga> Daviey: you sure rock as support, man
<Ximal> yeah.. i don't care if it copies settings from my windows partition aye ? i just don't understand what it's hanging on since there's no option for terminal view..
<Ximal> or any option for status view
<vasuvi> I wonder if the #ubuntu+1 channel will get a lot more quiet after Gutsy is released; it would take a brave soul (or is that a Hardy soul ;) ) to test Hardy the moment it starts development
<bazhang> 11/29!
<Ximal> going to try oem install
<Ximal> see yall soon..
<uga> Seeker`: what's the actual problem
<megaqwerty> sorry 'bout that
<usser> megaqwerty: its actually just lock
<neildarlow> hi, has anyone got ntpd working successfully? ntpq indicates there are no association IDs for me
<bushwakko> ok, now both wifi and sound works
<usser> megaqwerty: are u sure thunderbird is not running
<nosrednaekim> bushwakko: speet
<megaqwerty> usser: yeah, I just rebooted
<nosrednaekim> *sweet
<bushwakko> only compiz and touchpad left then
<megaqwerty> usser: usser: find .mozilla-thunderbird/ | grep lock turns up nothing, as do visual inspections
<bushwakko> and I
<bushwakko> and I'm peachy
<megaqwerty> whoops...
<usser> megaqwerty: and whats the exact error it gives?
<megaqwerty> "Thunderbird is already running but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Thunderbird process, or restart your system."
<uga> killall -9 thunderbird?
<megaqwerty> uga: it's not running
<uga> heh
<megaqwerty> !ps aux | grep thunder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps aux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<megaqwerty> whoops..haven't enabled that plugin yet
<neildarlow> megaqwerty: i've opened a bug report to the effect that thunderbird-2 is very unstable. it locks-up for me and doesn't even display unread message counts for IMAP. i wish they'd withdraw it in favour of 1.5.x
<hsystem-x> megaqwerty, use ps -ef|grep USERNAME-HERE
<hsystem-x> then look at the process it will show and search for thunder.
<hsystem-x> then kill -9 PID
<hsystem-x> PID = id number.
<uga> oh btw, am I the only one seeing that usually firefox doesnt' start on first run?
<megaqwerty> hsystem-x: it's not running
<uga> it usually takes two executions to start up
<Daviey> uga: thanx
<wabiD> i fixed the click to see panels bug
<megaqwerty> man I'm confused...
<uga> Daviey: be sure I'll respond in the same or worse way when you have any trouble
<andre> gavintlgold: is your prob fixed?
<wabiD> possibly
<uga> Daviey: which, I really hope, you'll run into one, very soon
<Daviey> oh goody
<SVisor> wabiD: How?
<wabiD> enable widget layers in compiz
<neildarlow> uga: i did see that once. i can't recollect how long ago it was though
<megaqwerty> I'll just delete .mozilla-thunderbird
<usser> megaqwerty: yea,
<uga> I always see that first time I open a kde session and try to run it through the minicli
<usser> megaqwerty: just wanted to suggest that )
<usser> megaqwerty: try just copying Mail folder
<neildarlow> uga: i think it was the very early 2.0.0.x versions. about 2.0.0.3 fixed it iirc
<megaqwerty> indeed I shall
<uga> or after a while has gone of any firefox use
<usser> megaqwerty: u'll have to create accounts again but at least your mail will be there
<megaqwerty> usser: indeed
<uga> neildarlow: 2.0.0.6 here
<andre> gavintlgold: ?
<uga> neildarlow: I wonder if it's some older firefox config files around left
<scizzo-> andre: did a new config work ok?
<andre> scizzo-: I couldn't find your name :( hehe
<andre> scizzo-: yes that was my exact problem!!!
<neildarlow> uga: possibly. i've done a clean install recently
<andre> scizzo-: finally the opensource driver support for dual monitors!!!!
<scizzo-> andre: hehe
<andre> scizzo-:  Just like feisty kicked ass, I believe so will Gutsy,  VERY NICE
<mzuverink> crimsun, did you have a chance to see if it was a gdm or gnome -session issue?  Ill hand config if i know where to go?
<mzuverink> crimsun, no pressure:-)
<neildarlow> andre: it's already kicked mine once already. it hosed /home/ and /var :)
<riffic> hello I am having problems with a bluetooth adapter and bluetooth mouse.. it'll work until the computer is inactive for some amount of time, then it stops working
<riffic> and sometimes restarting gdm gets it to work again and sometimes it doesn't
<riffic> and a reboot is needed
<riffic> I really don't know much about the bluetooth subsystem so I have no idea where to even start when it comes to troubleshooting this
<megaqwerty> usser: yep, that did it....I'm serious this time.
<megaqwerty> usser: thanks
<scizzo-> andre: well I am using nvidia drivers with dual monitors
<usser> megaqwerty: alright, np it although im sorry it got so ugly
<andre> scizzo-: the proprietaries?
<uga> riffic: weird, do you have anything like autosuspending on?
<riffic> its a default beta install, i have no idea
<megaqwerty> usser: eh, it matters not. Now...to set up all my other accounts ;)
<amitReg> Hi ... How do I know which glibc library has been installed in the system ??
<amitReg> anyone who can help me.
<riffic> clean beta install
<uga> riffic: it sounds like an acpi effect, that's why
<riffic> yeah probably something wierd like that
<riffic> would that be logged?
<scizzo-> andre: ?
<uga> riffic: possibly under /var/log/acpid
<uga> not too sure though. I rarely use acpi at all, being on a desktop, myself
<riffic> yeah this is a desktop as well
<riffic> i just use the bluetooth mouse with usb adapter because it is wireless
<riffic> and more fun
<riffic> =)
<riffic> my wired mouse doesn't like me stupid microsoft piece of junk
<andre> scizzo-: the proprietary nvidia drivers, or the Ubuntu supported drivers?
<scizzo-> andre: yes
<spr0k3t> bazhang: any update on the sound?
<andre> scizzo-: cool,  I'm kicking those to the curb now that I don't need them
<andre> scizzo-: like a bad habit
<uga> andre: both are proprietary, if he means nvidia drivers (vs nv drivers)
<riffic> anyways i'd like to help whoever is working on bluetooth to maybe get this thing to be less buggy
<bazhang> spr0k3t: yes. it's fixed, at least for the intel hda chip.
<riffic> if that means sending logs along i'm willing to help
<riffic> i just don't know what to do though
<spr0k3t> bazhang: damn
<andre> uga: ubuntu supports the nv opensource drivers
<spr0k3t> bazhang: I haven't seen a fix for mine yet.
<uga> andre: okay, I thought you meant nvidia packages provided in lrm
<bazhang> spr0k3t: sorry...
<uga> andre: those aren't of much use anyway. I'd rather buy a cheap gfx card instead
<andre> uga:  what are you talking about
<uga> nv drivers
<andre> uga: do you know what nv drivers are?
<uga> sure I do
<chrono13> External hard drive not mounting. And it is not the gparted bug either. It is not showing in fstab. Any way I can get this mounted, and if not, is there a bug# I might be able to contribute to?
<uga> non accelerated opensource drivers
<uga> which are of not much use unless you love wasting your gfx card power
<andre> uga: they are non-accelerated?
<uga> they aren't
<uga> nv driver is only 2d accelerated if so
<andre> uga... well damn
<andre> uga:  don't tell me I have to switch back.... sec I'm gonna run a 3d app.
<uga> heh, you'll have to, if you want 3d =)
<uga> try glxgears
<chrono13> Mounts flash drives fine, just not usb hdd.
<bazhang> bye all
<chrono13> bye baz
<andre> uga:  runs fin
<andre> runs fine
<andre> 5000 fps
<andre> :D I'm on a 7800 GTX though
<andre> I'm gonn stick with the NV drivers ;)
<andre> plus urban terror ran the very best
<chrono13> Chromium is my favorite 3d test. If it plays, I've got 3d, and I get to waste the next 10 minutes "testing" my acceleration.
<bascule> hardest gane ever?
<Ximal> I found the fix for the hang with the install
<Ximal> I think I have..
<Ximal> lol
<chrono13> It's pretty freakin hard
<andre> chrono13: what's chromium?
<chrono13> 2 1/2 D space-shooter
<bascule> andre: a really hard vertical scroll shooter
<chrono13> If an enemy gets by you, you lose a life. Pretty hard core.
<chrono13> lol
<andre> ah cool :)
<andre> chrono13: haha
<chrono13> That game will make you feel inadequate. Had to fire up some emulation to make sure I really hadn't lost that much skill.
<andre> thanks,  Gutsy is gonna be a great release :)
<andre> chears
<bascule> chrono13: even the "Fish in a Barrel" skill level is tough to me :)
<chrono13> Anyway, I'll probably just do a reinstall to see if that clears my external HDD mounting issue. Thankfully home is on it's own partition : )
<chrono13> later
<osmosis> anyone know why  the package   vim-full   wants to install a bunch of gnome stuff ?
<bstock> because vim full comes with a gui
<WorkingOnWise> ok, this may really suck. I'm on Gutsy AMD64 and I just tried to install the deb for google desktop. It of course is for x86. Is there a clean-ish way to run this and other x86 pkgs?
<bascule> osmosis: gvim i guess
<bstock> which apparently uses gnome stuff
<osmosis> vim-python   has a similair issue.
<LiMaO> WorkingOnWise: what's google desktop?
<LiMaO> nevermind, i googled for it and found out
<LiMaO> anyway, gutsy comes with a desktop search, why would you need an external one?
<bstock> is it run by beagle?
<bstock> cuz last time i tried beagle, mono hosed one of my processors
<nzero> hey guys
<nzero> hey seveas
<MeisterHora> hi nzero :)
<nzero> i just updated and got this
<nzero> major errors
<bstock> a little detail might help..
<nzero> not sure just said not all packages were installed
<nzero> i just got notified of the update, wondered if anybody else did too
<LjL> what update?
<nzero> one second
<nzero> weird
<nzero> not i can't find  any thing on the error
<nzero> wierd, never had that happen before
<clusty> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<OpenSorce> on the alternate install cd, does it let you select a drive to install on in OEM Install?
<clusty> hey
<clusty> after one updat i get this error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39999/
<OpenSorce> anybody ever used the OEM Install option?
<mon^rch> mon^rch
<mon^rch> :/
<OpenSorce> anybody ever used the OEM Install option? Anybody??
<mon^rch> trying to get lines with my nick in them to be highlighted.... somebody say my nick :/
<OpenSorce> mon^rch, there
<mon^rch> :)
<mon^rch> ty
<mon^rch> but it don't work :(
<WorkingOnWise> sorry to post and poof... LiMaO yeah gutsy has a built in search, but is is limited compared to Google Desktop. bstock Last time I tried beagle I also had problems.
<OpenSorce> anybody ever used the OEM Install option? even once?? Anyone? I just need a ver simple question answered....
<usser> OpenSorce: is there a reason to use it
<LiMaO> WorkingOnWise: i just wish sketchup would work with wine, or better yet have a native version... that's the only thing i'm expecting from google atm
<OpenSorce> usser, yes....have you used it?
<usser> OpenSorce: well yes i did one time
<WorkingOnWise> LiMaO: I am going to virtualize Windows for a while, till the few windows apps I live off of make it to Linux, like sketchup
<OpenSorce> usser, great did it let you pick which drive to install on?
<LiMaO> i'm using virtualbox too =/ and that's a pity..
<clusty> any1?
<usser> OpenSorce: it did when it asks about partitioning
<LiMaO> been almost 4 years without windows.. and now i have to use that thing again
<OpenSorce> usser, thanks so much :-)
<usser> OpenSorce: hang on im gonna make sure
<OpenSorce> usser....ahhhh!!! I'm using it now!!
<usser> OpenSorce: its just gonna take a minute
<usser> OpenSorce: im running it in vmware right now
<Creationist> What Firefox plugin is used in KDE to view embedded videos?  I don't want to have to use MPlayer and the VLC plugin doesn't work.
<savvas> WorkingOnWise: what kind of apps?
<riffic> oh i can't wait for html5 compliant browsers
<riffic> <video> tags
<OpenSorce> usser, well it's already setting up my network....hopefully it will ask me about the drive to install on in a second...
<usser> OpenSorce: yea it doe
<usser> s
<riffic> built in theora playability
<riffic> good stuff
<usser> OpenSorce: just choose manual partitioning
<savvas> how about some x64 codes for flash? :(
<savvas> it's been 3 bloody years, I ought to start flaming adobe around :P
<OpenSorce> usser, thanks again
<usser> Creationist: i use mplayer-plugin
<Creationist> hmm... yeah.  I always have too, just never liked it.
<LiMaO> savvas: hey, do you remember me?! got rid of gutsy hehe i'm back to feisty
<savvas> LiMaO: congrats :)
<usser> savvas: flash is probably never gonna be ported just because its written in unportable way
<LiMaO> savvas: couldn't get java to work at all, openoffice wouldn't work either, freezing all the time
<LiMaO> so went back =P
<savvas> I just hope iced-tea and gnash get to reach a level where they can actually play files
<OpenSorce> usser, I just read that the text mode install is a smaller install than oem.....I'm having some wifi issues and thought this might help....thanks
<threethirty> hello all
<kfoltman> savvas: maybe microsoft entering the area will force adobe to use the portability to their advantage
<savvas> LiMaO: openoffice writer works here
<threethirty> ! iced-tea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iced-tea - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<savvas> threethirty: it's an open java, based on openjdk
<threethirty> savvas: what is iced-tea?
<LiMaO> savvas: it wouldn't work in here. actually it opens, writes, but when trying to format a page, access the options and preferences, it would freeze...
<savvas> (i love fore-answering ;) )
<LiMaO> savvas: i read about other people having the same problem (openoffice not being able to do 'anything at all' without freezing).. so i decided to give up
<savvas> threethirty: fedora has added it in version 8 test 2 i think
<savvas> ubuntu will too when java and openjdk solve their differences :p
<savvas> LiMaO: anything?
<threethirty> savvas: cool, is there a distro that has gnash working, or is it crap for everyone
<LiMaO> savvas: that's what other people are saying in ubuntuforums.. that openoffice isn't able to do anything without freezing
<savvas> threethirty: I believe it's the second :P
<LiMaO> i myself could open it and write =P
<kfoltman> duplicating this sort of functionality is obviously a lot of work
<h4wk0> Gusty doesnt seem to have problems with ATI <3
<savvas> LiMaO: if you'd see the process monitor, you'd find soffice and oostart apps, you kill them and reopen writer or calc
<savvas> writer and calc are the only ones working here so far
<savvas> kfoltman: doubt it, unless microsoft buys off adobe :p
<LiMaO> oh, i'll wait 10 + 10 more days.. i was tired of killing stuff's processes, specially nautilus'... 10 more days to launch, 10 more to get feedback from people
<h4wk0> Been at work 12 hours and i come home to another 39 updates
<kfoltman> is there any Thunderbird extension that handles List-Id etc. semi-automatically?
<koudelka_> hello, if i download and install the beta now, will i have to reinstall when it's actually released? or will i get the same functionality by just installing the updates for the beta?
* kfoltman is sick and tired of setting up the mailing list filters on 4th computer ;)
<savvas> koudelka_: the latter
<koudelka_> ok, thx =)
<dennda> Hey there
<maihem> Hi all
<koudelka_> what would be recomended, install 7.04 now and do update when 7.10 is released or install the beta now and install the updates for it?
<dennda> Any idea why gutsy won't return from standby anymore? (It did just a couple of days ago. I had it in Suspend for several days and it always worked. Then without any warning it fails.)
<dennda> koudelka_: depends on your situation
<threethirty> koudelka_, is this your main machine youre talking about
<koudelka_> i was thinking that a upgrade from 7.04 could case more problem if you have installed 3rd party stuff
<mon^rch> koudelka_: the beta is behaving rock solid for me atm...
<koudelka_> that was what i thought as it's just 10 days left :P
<mon^rch> :?
<maihem> I'm testing 7.10 beta and am having a problem getting evolution 2.12 to pick up my settings from feisty. I upgraded by new installation on a new partition then moving my files from my old partition's home directory. It may be that I ran evolution before moving the old .gnome2 and .evolution directories or before setting the ownership to my new uid.
<LiMaO> mon^rch: does openoffice write works for you?
<LiMaO> mon^rch: have you never had your taskbar or some other panel just disappear?
<LiMaO> mon^rch: neither have you ever had to kill nautilus process, as it was frozen?
<LiMaO> writer*
<Creationist> Anyone else have a problem with Ktorrent downloads all being "Stalled"?
<mon^rch> LiMaO: write works perfectly, panels HAVE disappeared but clicking on my desktop brought it back instantly and I have never had to kill anything... I'm even running 3rd party stuff no probs
<LiMaO> i wish my gutsy install would have been that good =)
<LiMaO> i could stand anything... but not a non working writer
<sinX_> creationist: how long is it stalling?
<LiMaO> because my wife uses it.. and if it wasn't working, she would probably toss the computer out of the window
<mon^rch> haa
<mon^rch> prolly not a bad idea :P
<mon^rch> stupid puters
<sinX_> if you have allocation enabled it will stall for a few mins
* mon^rch listens to Stillwater
<sinX_> the new "fully preallocate" feature takes a min than usual
<LiMaO> the bad thing is that you never had an irc channel for people to say 'hey, my typewriter is not working'
<Creationist> sinX_: Indefinitely.... that torrent status never changes from "Announcing"
<LiMaO> but with all these new technologies we have a lot of new problems hehe
<Creationist> sinX_: It worked when I used it yesterday, though... but now even trying to download the same torrent fails.
<sinX_> do you have incoming connections?
<Creationist> sinX_: Nope.
<sinX_> do you have a router?
<Creationist> Hmm... must be a connection thing... Konqueror won't load any pages now either.... looks like another restart is in order lol
<Creationist> sinX_: No, no router.
<nzero> how do i undo faulty updates
<sinX_> ya, definitely connection
<nzero> hey seveas how do i undo faulty updates
<noelferreira> hi. which version of NetworkManager comes with ubuntu 7.10?
<Seveas> nzero, with a hammer
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !info network-manager
<nzero> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ubotu> network-manager: network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.5-0ubuntu15 (gutsy), package size 265 kB, installed size 664 kB
<nzero> seriously
<noelferreira> thanks
<Seveas> nzero, sometimes sulfuric acid helps
<noelferreira> 8 days left isn't it?
<Creationist> sinX_: Yet firefox works fine.... so yeah, I never liked Konqueror for a reason ;)
<nzero> i got an update from the distro upgrade and now its all screwed
<nzero> not all the updates installed
<nzero> now gnome daemon won't load
<Seveas> nzero, pastebin errors
<nzero> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<nzero> ?
<nzero> where is that, syslog?
<dennda> anyone else experiencing problems with gutsys standby / suspend to ram since two days or so?
<nzero> i can't log out or switch users
<sinX_> In network tools are you receiving packets in the tens of thousands?
<dennda> (or any idea how to fix it?)
<xid> which button is the super button?
<nzero> where do i find the logs of updates
<nzero> windows button
<mc44> nzero: /var/log/apt
<xid> hmm I follow this guide
<xid> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml
<xid> but it doesn't work
<nzero> xid
<nzero> are you running guts
<nzero> gutsy
<xid> yes
<Some_Person> How stable is Gutsy?
<nzero> then gutsy is already installed
<nzero> i mean compiz fusion
<mc44> xid: compiz comes with gutsy, That guide is for older versions
<xid> I have the compizconfig settings manager, but none of the stuff works
<xid> maybe I screwed it up by following that guide
<mc44> I expect so
<Some_Person> Please answer me.
<nzero> yep
<mc44> Some_Person: what answer are you expecting?
<mc44> Some_Person: it's reasoably stable but still beta
<kling0n> Some_Person: i'd suggest if you feel the need to ask, you'd better wait for the release
<Some_Person> What will be new in Gutsy?
<bascule> why is the intel 3945 wireless driver restricted? modinfo reports the licence as GPL. Is there firmware?
<mc44> !beta | Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<xid> hmmm I guess I'll reinstall gutsy
<nzero> i'm about to
<nzero> damn update screwed up gnome
<mc44> nzero: in what way?
<nzero> it updated like 34 things but all i know is some updates couldn
<mc44> nzero: tried restarting gnome?
<nzero> t couldn't install, now gnome daemon is have major issues and keeps crashing
<kling0n> nzero: try running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after finishing the update-manager run
<thompa> anybody know whydata dvds mount, but others i get the title and could not read from resource
<nzero> yep
<gnomefreak> nzero: i havent seen a gnome update today at all running update now to check
* mon^rch feels suddenly lucky to have such a solid OS without any probs :))
<nzero> should be there
<Ximal> hey guys... I'm just curious.. i got ubuntu on my laptop finally ... how do I get the restricted drivers for my ati card etc to work..
<nzero> it updated compiz fusion, gedit, a bunch of stuff
<nzero> i know it was editing the window decor libs
<nzero> Ximal
<bascule> must have been a while since you updated
<nzero> go to restricted and enable drivers
<WorkingOnWise> Ximal: first you need an internet connection..is that working yet?
<nzero> then go to synaptic and install XGL
<Ximal> im here arent i ?
<nzero> lol
<nzero> seriously
<gesker> I'm having trouble getting sound going on an HP ML350 with a Creative Labs SB Audigy LS card. Anyone familiar with this card?
<nzero> yeah ximal enable drivers and install XGL
<nzero> it will do the rest
<Ximal> im using ethernet port right now..
<Ximal> hmm
<nzero> hey gnomefreak, did you notice any updates pending for you
<gnomefreak> nzero: nope none
<nzero> hmmm
<Ximal> well i tried enabling the driverz sero ... and it gives me errors
<gnomefreak> nzero: use sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and pastebin the results
<Ximal> do i need to do the initial package update first ?
<mc44> Ximal: what graphics card?
<Ximal> u know.. the one 30 minutes into bootup that you get an upgrade msg
<Ximal> and i am on a laptop with ati
<gesker> No sound guru out there?
<nzero> k
<mc44> what card?
<mc44> Ximal: what error?
<nzero> gui update is sort of buggy eh
<Ximal> 1 moment
<Ximal> i'll try again.. so i can paste it.. brb
<nzero> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> nzero: gutsy is kind of buggy
<Ximal> bah .... it's not a huge error
<nzero> its only got 10 days left
<Ximal> pastebin not needed on this
<nzero> you think things will work by then
<WorkingOnWise> nzero: i spent lotsa time dropping to windows to get the wifi working on past laptops...thats y i asked...
* bascule found out the 3945 firmware clause,'redistributable without modification'
<nzero> no i didn't know about pastebin
<gnomefreak> update-manager has alot of changes to go through for each release to help users upgrade with unofficial packages, if we didnt do that like we shouldnt have to than u-m would work :)
<gnomefreak> 10 days is nothing
<gnomefreak> nzero: there are problems that need to be fixed before update-manager
<nzero> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40003/
<gnomefreak> first off update-notifier isnt stopping gnome from working. 2. that needs to be fixed in the app, this is why update-manager was holding it back
<gnomefreak> that is intended
<Skinnypuppy1334> Anyone else had their VMware server quit working since the last few days updates?
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrade will try to  install it upgrade will hol dit back and so will update-manager this is the way it is intended to work
<usser> Hey guys does anyone with nvidia card has any problems with latest compiz update??
<usser> it keeps segfaulting
<gnomefreak> nope
<nzero> so what is the solution to this, i lost at what you mean by it needs to be fixed in the app
<WorkingOnWise> usser: latest from yesterday, or the one out this afternoon?
<gnomefreak> nzero: leave it and wait for it to get fixed
<usser> WorkingOnWise: the one from today
<gnomefreak> nanonyme: i dont even have an update for that package version
<nzero> so wait, i didn't do it
<nzero> it was the latest updates fault
<nzero> or wait
<WorkingOnWise> I am waiting to see the carnage before I update to todays...
<gnomefreak> nzero: sudo apt-get install update-notifier=0.59.6
<bascule> I'm safe and working well
<gnomefreak> nzero: run that command
<gesker> I'm having trouble getting sound going on 64bit Gutsy on a HP ML350 with a Creative Labs SB Audigy LS card. Anyone familiar with this card?
<nzero> said the version wasn't found
<gnomefreak> nzero: apt-cache show update-notifier
<Lunenfeld> Hi, whats the best way to install Opera on Gutsy? The deb for feisty provided by the opera homepage doesnt work.
<WorkingOnWise> fyi- I figured out my qemu problem....I used kvm and it works perfect...
<buntunub> anyone know if todays updates fixed the xserver dual monitor issue?
<usser> Lunenfeld: what does it say?
<Lunenfeld> usser: that the package is damaged or that i am not allowed to open it
<_sidd> Did the most recent updates break update-notifier?
<usser> Lunenfeld: did u use sudo to install it
<gnomefreak> Lunenfeld: wait for the gutsy partner repo opens
<gnomefreak> _sidd: yes
<Lunenfeld> Lunenfeld: do you know when that will be?
<nzero> gnomefreak: is this a problem of the repos that will remain until they fix it or is this some isolated problem on my box. I'm thinking of just reinstalling, as bad as it sounds
<usser> Lunenfeld: after the release
<gnomefreak> nzero: the package needs to be fixed, file a bug report on it and give me the link to bug
<Lunenfeld> usser: no i used the standard procedure firefox offers for opening deb files with gdebi-installer
<_sidd> gnomefreak: Ah... okay... then isn't just me... I guess I'll just wait for a fix.
<usser> Lunenfeld: try saving it somewhere
<gnomefreak> _sidd: hold that thought
<usser> Lunenfeld: after it downloads open terminal
<gnomefreak> im trying something
<Lunenfeld> usser: seems the first download was corrupted. a second try with gdebi works.
<usser> Lunenfeld: or that could be that too
<_sidd> gnomefreak: okay...
<Lunenfeld> usser: thx! have a nice evening/afternoon.
<mc44> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/150680
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150680 in update-notifier "cannot install new version of update-notifier: gconf schema problem" [High,Triaged] 
<gnomefreak> mc44: ty
<usser> Hey guys does anyone with nvidia card has any problems with latest compiz update??
<nzero> gnomefreak: is the package the update-notifier
<bascule> what does triaged mean?
<nzero> ?
<gnomefreak> nzero: look at the bug report if you feel like you can do it try the work around for now
<gnomefreak> bascule: triaged means someone triaged it but it really shouldnt be set to that afaik
<nzero> k
<nzero> where is the bug report
<bascule> gnomefreak: lol, that still doesn't explain what triaged *means* :))
<mc44> nzero: see the link above
<bascule> !triaged
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about triaged - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> bascule: looked at found out all the info needed to fix
<bascule> k, thanks
<gnomefreak> bascule: you might want to look into the topic of #ubuntu-bugs for more info
<_sidd> mc44: awesome! Thanks.
<mzuverink> triage basically means a temp patched up, like when you got to the hospital and the intake nurse puts a bandaid on you boo-boo
<mc44> A fix for that bug has been uploaded, apparently
<ppj> hey guy's I've got this really annoying desktop/compiz/gl desktop mode going on that moves the desktop to another panel as soon as i touch the right side of the screen,  i can't figure out what option stops that its the most annoying thing ever
<gnomefreak> mc44: for what bug?
<WorkingOnWise> what do I have to do to get a linux firewall to police traffic to my windows xp virtual machine?
<mc44> gnomefreak: the update-notifier
<gnomefreak> mc44: where do you see this?
<mc44> gnomefreak: in -devel and the fact the version nuymber on launchpad is 0,61 ;)
<gnomefreak> it will save me the work :)
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<mzuverink> mc44, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/150680
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150680 in update-notifier "cannot install new version of update-notifier: gconf schema problem" [High,Confirmed] 
<nzero> i just updated package list , not update there
<nzero> no update there*
<mc44> mzuverink: yes, I pasted that a few minutes ago :)
<mc44> nzero: yes, it will be around soon, patience :)
<mzuverink> sorry that was ment for gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> mc44: you must have more scrolling than me
<nzero> so my gnome daemon and compiz fusion will work again
<mc44> gnomefreak: /lastlog ftw
<gnomefreak> nzero: neither are effected by update-notifier
<mc44> gnomefreak: might be affecting gconf... but probably not
<nzero> gconf was affected
<nzero> bunches of stuff for some reason couldn't install
<nzero> it tried but just messed stuff up
<gnomefreak> nzero: it might but without knowing the exact issue its hard to tell. just wait for fix. unless you fix it yourself
* cpoucet is getting al ot of errors with upgrading
<cpoucet> cupsys, update-notifier...
<cpoucet> where do I a see a log of the errors?
<nzero> sucks, i just got everything working and then an update screwed it all up
<nzero> !madness
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about madness - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WorkingOnWise> nzero: we love betas!
<nzero> !Life
<ubotu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mc44> cpoucet: /var/log/apt
<bicchi> sorry i just got into the channel but is everyone having problems with update-notifier not upgrading properly
<mc44> nzero: don't play with the bot please
<gnomefreak> nzero: if you are mad about that i would tell you to stick with stable releases
<mc44> bicchi: yes, fix should be out soon
<nzero> nah, i like being cutting edge
<cpoucet> mc44: nothing there
<bicchi> mc44: maybe someone needs to channel the channel topic to reflect this.
<mc44> cpoucet: its a folder...
<cpoucet> mc44: I know, it's empty
<mc44> bicchi: no one reads the topic ;)
<cpoucet> the issues happened during the update
<bicchi> mc44: well i did and that is why i ended up asking.
<WorkingOnWise> mc44: I did once....
<cpoucet> "induced by update-manager"
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/0.61/+build/404591 is the fixed .debs
<mc44> cpoucet: try "sudo less /var/log/apt/term.log
<gnomefreak> for i386 atleast
<buntunub> kk does update manager still pull in updates or will we need to manually do updates via cli
<mzuverink> whats so hard about fixing that update-notifier problem by hand, it take only one keystroke after opening it as root?
<kling0n> bicchi: check to see if you have backports enabled in your rsources.list
<cpoucet> mc44: the driectory is empty
<mzuverink> there's enough info on the bug reports a retard could do it
<kling0n> rsources.list = /etc/apt/sources.list
<ptfd9100> anyone having trouble with compiz ll the sudeden?
<kling0n> bicchi: if so, comment them out and re-run update-manager
<nzero> mzuverink, where is the bug report
<bicchi> kling0n: i do have it. let me try your fix.
<mzuverink> nzero,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/150680
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150680 in update-notifier "cannot install new version of update-notifier: gconf schema problem" [High,Confirmed] 
<nzero> thanks
<cpoucet> mc44: you mean /var/log/dist-upgrade/term.log?
<mzuverink> for about the 80th time today
<mc44> cpoucet: if you were upgrading
<cpoucet> @paste
<gnomefreak> use the link i gave you to install latest version
<cpoucet> http://rafb.net/p/Nu52JT43.html
<mzuverink> nzero, look at my but report, the one about syntax being wrong, they forgot a <
<bascule> make an entry in the bot
<gnomefreak> nzero: there are debs for hte fixed version
<mc44> cpoucet: install from here https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/0.61/+build/404591 and try again
<mzuverink> gnomefreak, true, but nzero does not seem to accept that fact
<gnomefreak> mc44: he needs-common first
<cpoucet> mc44: how
<bicchi> kling0n: removing the backports repo did not fixed the problem.
<gnomefreak> mzuverink: thats his own fault he should learn dpkg/apt and understand there are bugs before he uses devel version
<gnomefreak> bicchi: backports in gutsy are not htere
<gnomefreak> no such thing
<mzuverink> gnomefreak, true
<mc44> bicchi: you're trying to fix the update-notifier problem?
<bicchi> gnomefreak: i know that isn't the cause of the problem.
<bicchi> mc4: yes
<gnomefreak> bicchi: what is your problem
<gnomefreak> does noone listen
<cpoucet> mc44: how do I do that?
<mc44> bicchi: then either wait for the new deb, install it from that link or fix it yourself from the bug report
<gnomefreak> 18:20 <      gnomefreak > https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/0.61/+build/404591 is the fixed .debs
<mc44> cpoucet: just wait for the fixed version of update-notifier
<bicchi> mc44: i know but someone had told me that commenting the backports repo would fixed that.
<cpoucet> mc44: basically just upgrade in a few days?
<mc44> cpoucet: a few hours
<gnomefreak> left hand side of that page will provide you with both .debs you need
<macogw> wait wait why doesnt ubotu talk abut John Conway's "Life" when you !life ?
<cpoucet> mc44: there were also issues with cupsys
<cpoucet> regarding update-notifier, going back in history, it seems to be a parsing issue
<gnomefreak> macogw: umm could it be because this is a support channel?
<cpoucet> /usr/share/gconf/schemas/update-notifier.schemas:12: parser error : Opening and ending tag mismatch: default line 7 and schema
<gnomefreak> 18:20 <      gnomefreak > https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/0.61/+build/404591 is the fixed .debs
<cpoucet> a couple of those
<gnomefreak> cpoucet: its  atypo missing >
<macogw> gnomefreak: ubotu doesn't change between this channel and the other ubuntu channels
<gnomefreak> macogw: yes he does
* cpoucet nods
<buntunub> missing < actually
<macogw> he *does*???
<gnomefreak> macogw: yes we can set it up all kinds of ways
<macogw> so you have to learn new ubotu commands for each channel?
<macogw> dang
<cpoucet> should I restart?
<gnomefreak> no
<cpoucet> now that I've upgraded?
<buntunub> should be false </false>
<gnomefreak> macogw: join #ubuntu-bots and find out from there
<ximal_> hello
<nzero> i fixed my first bug
<nzero> yeah hoes
<ximal_> I need a little help... I can't get the wine to install
<buntunub> btw compiz seems to be running much better now on my poor laptop integrated nvidia chip
<ptfd9100> need help with gtk-qt-engind (i think)
<ximal_> i tried going to add remove... but i can't get it to allow me to check it ?
<ximal_> any ideas.... ps : nzero : I made the wireless card start working ;)
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nzero> nice
<ximal_> yeah.. hehe
<ximal_> i never have to look at windows again..
<bascule> ximal_: nice feeling :)
<ptfd9100> buntunub: is compiz working right now on your laptop w/nvidia?
<ximal_> yes...
<buntunub> yes it is
<ximal_> now to conquer divorce.. lol
<wabiD> is compiz really buggy today?
<buntunub> thats after todays update
<ximal_> nah... anyhow..
<ximal_> I do need help
<buntunub> havent checked dual monitors yet
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:gnomefreak] : Update-notifier is broken the fixed version 0.61 will be uploaded shortly wait for it. | If you regularly update ("dist-upgrade" or otherwise), you already have the beta | Don't run gutsy if you don't know what you're doing | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu | See 
<ximal_> i can't get wine to run on the laptop... add/remove won't let me check it... could it be because of the distrobution upgrade ???
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ximal_> so i need to cancel the upgrade ?
<gnomefreak> mc44: now point people to the topic
<ptfd9100> compiz is crashing on mine with errors about ~/.kde/share/apps/gtk-qt-engine stuff
<mc44> gnomefreak: that won't help :)
<gnomefreak> mc44: sure it will
<gnomefreak> watch on next person
<nzero> damn, now i have to reinstall gutsy
<bicchi> gnomefreak: you should post a link to manually fix it.
<gnomefreak> nzero: good do that
<buntunub> try reinstalling compiz
<mc44> gnomefreak: ah you added it at the start, I thought it got cut off at the end :)
<gnomefreak> bicchi: why when in les than 10 hours the updated one will be in repos
<nzero> there were like 10 things that didn't install properly
<ximal_> hello ?
<ptfd9100> tried, just puttzes out, then no window decorations... reminds me of the old beryl problem.
<ximal_> do i need to cancel the distro upgrade ?
<wabiD> is there a way to tell compiz to reload itself and not fall back to metacity
<ximal_> i keep seeing this crud you guys talking about with errors here and there ?
<gnomefreak> its already been uploaded its done with buildd already and waiting a nudge when one of the devels should be less than 2 hours
<nzero> its cause its beta
<nzero> no i fixed notifier
<wabiD> recordmydesktop and screenlets are causing my compiz to crash
<wabiD> so is shift+F10 sometimes
<ptfd9100> hmmm... openoffice gives me trouble,..
<nzero> just can't figure out why compiz and gnome daemon are crashing
<h1st0> Anyone know how to fix tab completion so that you can sudo apt-g<tab>  and have it autocomplete?
<mc44> h1st0: that works for me
<bascule> me too
<ptfd9100> me three
<mzuverink> nzero, stable release, best fix of all
<wabiD> is there an easy way to roll back to yesterdays compiz?
<gnomefreak> nzero: thats not a gutsy bug it sounds more like a local bug on your end since noone else seems to see it
<h1st0> mc44: Worked for me too about a few minutes ago.  But this has just started.
<h1st0> There was a way to fix it I believe a file in my ~ that needed to be touched or something.
<gnomefreak> bashrc?
<mzuverink> compiz has been fine for me all day w/ all the bells and whistles
<ximal_> helo ? ughh... anyone mind telling me or helping me install wine ? pleeeeease ?
<ptfd9100> hmm.. I need last hours compiz..
<mc44> ximal_: sudo apt-get install wine?
<h1st0> Its only a problem with sudo then a <tab> ex: I can do apt-g<tab> with out sudo and have it auto complete
<ximal_> i tried doing sudo apt get .. but nothing
<bascule> hey on the subject of completion did you guys know you can spell check dirs and such?
<ximal_> thanks mc.. i couldn't remember the right syntax
<gnomefreak> ximal_: your kidding right?
<gnomefreak> please tell me your kidding
<h1st0> gnomefreak: I dont' have a .bashrc in my home could that be the problem?
<ximal_> no i'm dead serious.. this is the first time i've used linux in 7 years
<gnomefreak> h1st0: yes you do
<h1st0> gnomefreak: No i don't
<gnomefreak> h1st0: ~/.bashrc
<gnomefreak> h1st0: yes you do
<ximal_> i'm used to different commands and the fact that this is visua.. not rgb styled linux
<h1st0> Its not there
<gnomefreak> h1st0: unless you removed it you do
<ximal_> i'm used to distro's like amoeba and slinux
<h1st0> gnomefreak: ls -la .b*
<h1st0> -rw------- 1 histo histo 593 2007-10-08 04:30 .bash_history
<macogw> ximal_: visua?
<ximal_> nothing this advanced..
<bascule> shopt -s cdspell
<ximal_> non visual..
<gnomefreak> and if you removed it you need to stop removing things
<h1st0> gnomefreak: not there
<ximal_> dos like screens..
<h1st0> gnomefreak: what is the file suppoosed to contain?
<macogw> ximal_: oh and what would rgb mean?
<gnomefreak> ximal_: i suggest learning apt and dpkg before using devel versions
<ximal_> red green blue
<macogw> ximal_: so this is visual, not colors?
<gnomefreak> h1st0: it hold all config stuff for bash (alias', commands other goodies)
<cpoucet> DOH
<cpoucet> when I reboot in 7.10
<cpoucet> and choose 22.13 as kernel
<bascule> shopt -c nocaseglob <-- case insensitive completions
<KevlarSoul> Will Ubuntu 64bit support Intel dual core processors??
<h1st0> gnomefreak: yeah I just want to get the default ubuntu .bashrc
<gnomefreak> cpoucet: one line please
<ximal_> gnomefreak : i'm very adaptable .. i learn quickly and pick up 80% of what I see , hear , and do .. in memory..
<macogw> h1st0: did you only do "ls" instead of "ls -A" (or -a)
<cpoucet> I get a zillion dm-linear messages and then pressed something and I finally got gui login but it did not load my /home partition
<bascule> shopt -s nocaseglob I meant
<KevlarSoul> E6850
<h1st0> macogw: its not there trust me.
<macogw> weeeird...did you delete it?
<gnomefreak> i bet he has a ~/.bashrc~ now :)
<KevlarSoul> How about 8800 GTX nvidia?
<gnomefreak> seeing as its a hidden file he would have tried to delete it to delete it
<h1st0> macogw: gnomefreak I found one in /etc/skel
<mc44> KevlarSoul: yes in gutsy. Stop asking in two channels at once
<cpoucet> What is 'dm-linear'?
<h1st0> macogw: I must have deleted it before i installed gutsy I was cleaning out my home partition
<gnomefreak> h1st0: not same
<ximal_> bah .. i'm used to terminals and gmacs etc etc... sorry for seeming so newbish but i used to use redhat and old mandrake as well as amoeba distro's .. like command prompt linux... the only thing visual was programs..n not the actual gui like interface that we use now..
<h1st0> gnomefreak: /etc/skel/ should be the one used for new users no?
<macogw> h1st0: odd thing to "clean" out O_o
<gnomefreak> h1st0: install of gutsy gives it to you
<cpoucet> And cupsys won't install
<h1st0> gnomefreak: I have a seperate /home it didnt' add it.
<gnomefreak> h1st0: no not really you config bash using ~/.bashrc
<bascule> h1st0: yeah it's short for skeleton
<macogw> ximal_: you *can* use ubuntu all command line...
<ximal_> aye ..
<macogw> ximal_: was this in the days before yum and up2date?
<ximal_> u can choose not to startx
<h1st0> gnomefreak: I understand that but i'm saying the one in /etc/skel is used for any new users
<gnomefreak> h1st0: yes it is
<gilster> i am trying to install live cd. Double clicking the install icon does nothing/ any help?
<Netham45> how stable is gutsy?
<bascule> relative term!
<ximal_> no macogw : this was in the days when redhat and mandrake ( before it became penguin recently ) was due to hardware problems.. lol
<mc44> Netham45: it's beta
<macogw> Netham45: non-crashy, sometimes broken repos, X works.....network manager's slightly messed up...no framebuffer...
<ximal_> it was in ... 95 to 98
<rustlerharv> Netham45: it killed my system twice and it still isnt working
<dug_> Netham45: it works fine, but you will get a bunch of updates every day until the final release (in a week or two - 19th)
<gnomefreak> Netham45: how well are you with waiting for fixes?
<Netham45> well
<dug_> or 18th whatever
<rustlerharv> 18th
<macogw> ximal_: oh my that is a while ago.  mandriva changed names again?  well, you should man dpkg and man apt-get
<Netham45> I have 2 spare PCs just sitting here
<gilster> help installing plase?
<gnomefreak> it works fine if you know what you are doing
<rustlerharv> i just looked 10 min ago
<cpoucet> Any ideas why 22-13 will not load my home directory (and gigve me a ton of dm-linear errors), and why cupsys won't install?
<ximal_> ahh mandrake to mandriva
<macogw> gilster: "sudo ubiquity"
<Netham45> yea, the 18th
<gilster> macogw
<gnomefreak> macogw: gksudo
<Netham45> my birthday. ^.^
<gilster> macogw:thanks, so i need to install from cli
<gilster> ?
<macogw> gilster: ok fine gnomefreak says gksudo so use that
<h1st0> brb gonna try logging out and back in
<gnomefreak> but my guess is he would have seen the icon
<macogw> gilster: no thatll start the gui program
<macogw> gnomefreak: he said the icon didnt work
<gnomefreak> oh he did?
<macogw> gnomefreak: yeah
<gilster> ok so this is a known issue?
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> gilster: no
<macogw> gilster: nope
<gnomefreak> not until you
<gilster> ok well maybe my disk is bad.
<gnomefreak> gilster: how much memory? did you try rebooting the live cd
<ximal_> macogw : sorry for the /msg or private msg... didn't mean to intrude
<gnomefreak> i had an issue with it not working but due to lag of running livecd
<macogw> ximal_: i didnt get one
<gilster> do i have to use 64bit for a 64athalon or can i run the 32 bit
<macogw> 32bit will be fine
<mc44> you can use the 32 bit
<Netham45> you can use the 32bit
<ximal_> hmm
<ximal_> basically.. lemme report here
<macogw> the only limitation on 32bit is that you can't access >4GB of RAM
<gilster> thats fine only got 1.5
<wabiD> what does see re, mean in topic
<Netham45> how much ram can 64bit allocate?
<frostburn> gilster, 64bit will be fine for any application you'll run
<macogw> Netham45: shitloads
<ximal_>  yes... i used linux back when 98 gold edition was out on windows..
<ximal_>  that's how long it's been
<ximal_>  and yet i managed to successfully navigate through gutsy's erroneous setup... and get it working along with my wireless adapter on my laptop.. just some things block me.. i mean completely stop me.. in which i come to help channels for the help i need..
<frostburn> Netham45, 36bits of addressing
<bascule> cpoucet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evms/+bug/115616
<gilster> i have the disk here, and as soon as it starts the live cd it boots up and the screensaver app crashe according to gnome
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115616 in evms "Device-mapper errors: dm-linear, lookup failed" [High,Fix released] 
<gilster> it then does nothing when i click the install icon
<ximal_> heh .. i'm in an amd64 bit
<macogw> gilster: might be a bad disk or dirty cd drive lens
<gilster> that could be...
<Netham45> lets see, I have this PC with 32-bit kubuntu installed, that other PC with 32-bit Ubuntu server(both 7.04) and this other pc with Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper 64bit ubuntu installed
<Netham45> I only use this pc with the 32-bit kubuntu
<gilster> i am gonna redownload the i386 see how it goes
<gilster> thanks
<cyberfin> evening
<cpoucet> bascule: thanks, I'll try removing evms to see what happens
<cyberfin> Just a quick question (and a bit obvious maybe) Is it normal that there are so many updates for Gutsy, like everyday? Is it because it's in Beta?
<bascule> yes
<SlimeyPete> yes, it's normal
<gnomefreak> cyberfin: yes
<cyberfin> thought so... :)
<ximal_> wow .. someone mind telling me just how big wine is ?
<cyberfin> I just logged on and had 55 updates so I was impressed and worried at the same time :S
<frostburn> ximal_, 20meg or so
<gnomefreak> cyberfin: if worried you should really stick with stable
<ximal_> hmm.. i log into updates every day.. cyberfin : it's going to happen with any beta.. from what i understand
<nikin> i have trubles using gimp
<bascule> its th UI, we all do :)
<wabiD> i dunno if id update today either
<cyberfin> don't get me wrong, I've been having hardware issues lately
<nikin> when i try to start it i get gimp: symbol lookup error: gimp: undefined symbol: gimp_micro_version
<ximal_> 32.9 megs for wine : frostburn : is what it's showing me in terminal
<h1st0> yeah it was the absense of .bashrc
<macogw> cyberfin: one day last week there were like 200 updates in the morning and another 120 in the evening
<cyberfin> lol
<macogw> bascule: speak for thyself
<cyberfin> ok just got this from the update: E: update-notifier: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<macogw> nikin: change the theme
<nikin> the gtk theme?
<macogw> nikin: do you have the gimp small theme set?
<bascule> macogw: heh, it was a cliche that I don't really believe
<nikin> yes.. i used that
<macogw> nikin: dont
<macogw> it used to make gimp crash....have they fixed it just enough to only give errors?
<cyberfin> I have a few repos that aren't working well could it be those?
<nikin> how can i change that without starting gimp
<macogw> *shrug*
<macogw> google?
<mc44> cyberfin: read the topic :)
<cyberfin> ah ok
<cyberfin> thnx nway
<crimsun> mzuverink: no, I've been away most of the afternoon/evening localtime, sorry.
<mzuverink> crimsun, well if you get the time...it be cool...
<crimsun> mzuverink: I don't think I will.  There are a few critical audio bugs that I'm chasing.
<mzuverink> crimsun, thats cool too, I am sure by release it will get fixed and it is only cosmetic
<crimsun> mzuverink: please file a bug using Launchpad if you haven't already :)
<mzuverink> crimsun, its on my list of stuff to do tonight, I just got home from a 12 hour shift of help deskfor the ISP I work for, seems every moron in town forgot how to build a dialer in windows(c)
<nikin> how can i change the theme in gimp, if i cant start it.. i tryed to purge gimp , but that didnt help
<gnomefreak> ok everyone before asking your question read the topic if you look at your server window in IRC upon joining this channel it tells you that. by doing that it reduces the number of people with the same problem asking the same thing over and over again
<frostburn> nikin, theme? isn't it just gtk
<nikin> frostburn: i get an error when i try to start it.... gimp: symbol lookup error: gimp: undefined symbol: gimp_micro_version
<macogw> frostburn: gimp has themes.  the "small" theme makes gimp crash (i spotted that while reading random bug reports last week)
<frostburn> weird
<macogw> nikin: deleting ~/.gimp would likely do it
<macogw> nikin: ~/.gimp-2.4 i'm guessing
<kevinO> hello, i just tried to start my computer with the current kernel and it would not boot, recovery kernel will bot boot either, i had to boot with the 2.6.22-12-generic kernel. I have not dont anything but start the pc from earlier
<ximal_> quick question .. what's the wine cfg command ?
<nikin> macogw: did that.. didnt help
<macogw> oh...dunno
<kevinO> will not*
<macogw> ximal_ winecfg i think
<ximal_> ahh thanks
<ximal_> i was putting a space between the two
<macogw> gtg
<macogw> time for my open source class :)
<macogw> ill be back when im done walking over there :P
<ximal_> ahh
<ximal_> config complete ;) woot
<nikin> ximal_: winecfg ?
<ximal_> now to install guild wars on the laptop
<kevinO> does anyone have any ideas whats wrong?
<nikin> ximal_: installing GE is a hrad run..
<frostburn> guildwars runs well, but there's no content
<ximal_> ge ?
<nikin> ximal_: look at winehq.org
<ximal_> hrad ?
<ximal_> use full names... like i said... it's been a while m8's
<nikin> hard
<ximal_> ok... but what's GE ?
<ximal_> u mean gw ?
<nikin> yep
<ximal_> i installed it and confged it on my own last night on my desktop
<ximal_> that's the easy part
<Aasnes> kevin0: I had the same problem 2-3 day ago. I started in ...22-12 and did a full apt-get update/upgrade... fixed my problem.
<ximal_> :)
<ximal_> i even fixed the mouse bug
<ximal_> lol
<ximal_> u need the fix ?
<nikin> ximal_: you are lucky :D when i tryed i had to work for 3 days
<majnoon> how switch X back to f7 instead of f9 ??
<ximal_> nikin : install wine .. confg it for windows xp
<ximal_> then download the installer.. don't use a cd..
<PriceChild> majnoon, how did you change it in the first place?
<ximal_> when you install it ..
<majnoon> no know
<ximal_> you will be ok.. DO NOT EXIT OUT OF THE FULL SCREEN whenever it first boots ok nikin ?
<ximal_> otherwise you'll be fighting the resizer..
<majnoon> i did upgrade and pooft
<ximal_> then... to make the thing work right ... for the mouse.. just zoom into first person and right click to mouse around
<ximal_> it will make the mouse appear..
<PriceChild> majnoon, I can't help sorry.
<ximal_> then you can zoom out to use the mouse ;)
<ximal_> problem fixed..
<majnoon> works perfect except that
<ximal_> if you use windowed mode.. dont' shrink the window either..
<ximal_> just put it in applet 2..
<ximal_> or Desk 2
<DM|> How is the new gutsy update (10/8/07) any known problems?
<PriceChild> DM|, ok....
<DM|> I dont want to update and fool around with it right now :) so im curious
<PriceChild> DM|, the world is a big place...
<DM|> PriceChild zomg really?
<PriceChild> DM|, 1. that could be 48 hours or so
<kevinO> Aasnes: thanks ill try that
<DM|> PriceChild lol
<Aasnes> kevino|
<Aasnes> Hope it works for you...
<PriceChild> DM|, 2. Updates don't really happen as a day... they are *seperate packages*
<kevinO> thanks
<ximal_> hmm .. I can't find bittorrent even though it shows as checked under add/remove
<ximal_> any ideas ?
<DM|> I know but the most recent batch , thats why i put the date
<PriceChild> DM|, I'd suggest that you remind yourself Gutsy is NOT recommended for anyone who doesn't know exactly what they're doing.
<PriceChild> DM|, If you use it, you should *expect breakage*
<mc44> DM|: there aren't "batches" it depends when you last updated, and read the topic
<PriceChild> *groans* didn't i just say that mc44? :)
<DM|> FFS people i aksed a question, I was just curious, calm down
<DM|> OMG ITS A BETA RELEASE.... yes i know this, thats why ive been using it
<mc44> PriceChild: repetition never hurts :)
<PriceChild> DM|, calling it a "question" is generous... it wasn't that specific.
<DM|> How is the new gutsy update (10/8/07) any known problems?
<DM|> thats what i said
<PriceChild> mc44, no I wasn't complaining about you, rather the reason you must talk.
<PriceChild> mc44, s/must talk/had to repeat that/
<mc44> DM|: yes, as a question it is unanswerable
<kevinO> lol
<kevinO> its a basic question, he just wanted an opinion
<PriceChild> kevinO, and I've explained why its a foolish question.
<macogw> anyone notice that the topic is cut off?
<kevinO> does that matter?
<PriceChild> macogw, yup.
<buntunub> yes the last update broke some xserver settings, no it didnt break anything
<DM|> mc44 seeing that most of us are beta users, assume for a moment we all dont live in a box, and update every day, you must think outside of the box mc44.
<mc44> macogw: cos that stuff was added to the start
<buntunub> ok?
<PriceChild> macogw, will sort that out soon... needs shortenning :P
<Aasnes> DM| it fixed my sound card (onboard Acer TM 8215). And my wireless is alot more stable..
<mc44> DM|: if you don't update everyday it makes the question even less helpful...
<DM|> mc44 so when one says,, Hey any known probs with the new updates, think about it
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<DM|> mc44 u are just arguing for the sake of it
* mc44 sighs
<buntunub> yes my dual screens are still broke
<DM|> aasnes what wifi card?
<DM|> buntunub nvidia?
<buntunub> but no everything works
<buntunub> yes nvidia
<PriceChild> !info network-manager
<ubotu> network-manager: network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.5-0ubuntu15 (gutsy), package size 265 kB, installed size 664 kB
<buntunub> indeed wifi via Ndiswrapper is working nicely
<kevinO> yeah i got updates this morning, and after i boot my pc this evening, it doesnt wotk, so I could have used that question before i fetched the updates this morning, and my computer would still boot
<PriceChild> !info update-notifier
<ubotu> update-notifier: Daemon which notifies about package updates. In component main, is optional. Version 0.59.6 (gutsy), package size 50 kB, installed size 252 kB
<mc44> kevinO: see how different people answer that question of whether the updates worked differently? :)
<mc44> kevinO: what error do you get on boot?
<kevinO> it just doesnt boot, the recovery kernel will not boot either
<kevinO> i booted the older kernel
<Aasnes> DM| Intel pro 3945ABG.. (don't actually know the "selling name"
<DM|> buntunub I cant find it but there was a howto on getting twinview to work with the new updates, i dont use 2 monitors so i didnt read it
<mc44> kevinO: where does it fail, how does it fail...
<cpoucet> seems there's an issue with cupsys namely it can not remove something and that stops the building :|
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:PriceChild] : DON'T run Gutsy! | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Update-notifier is broken the fixed version 0.61 will be uploaded shortly wait for it.
<buntunub> probably by handwriting xorg
<DM|> aasnes ah, i got that one too, All i had to do was install restricted when .13 was updated
<kevinO> well the progress bar just stops about 1/6th the way into it.
<gnomefreak> all known issues for most users are in the topic, when you join the channel it tells you to read the topic. please read topic before asking your questions
<buntunub> kevin0 try to disable the boot screen and watch the verbose mode
<kevinO> mc44 and when i booted the recovery kernel it was hung up at something about 1pv6 routers or something
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:PriceChild] : DON'T run Gutsy! | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Channel is for Gutsy discussion only | Update-notifier is broken the fixed version 0.61 will be uploaded shortly wait for it.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<kevinO> buntunub ok what commands do i need to pass to grub for that?
<Aasnes> DM| That's probably the same as I installed.. But took 3-4 days of updates at once today...
<buntunub> why not to run Gutsy?
<buntunub> its runnin ok for Beta
<DM|> Aasnes ay.
<mc44> PriceChild: haha
<PriceChild> buntunub, Because it is not finished software and as such has bugs.
<buntunub> well of course..its beta
#ubuntu+1 2007-10-09
<gnomefreak> buntunub: because people dont understand that it may break and they freak out
<xid> I installed kubuntu gutsy and got a warning about proprietary nvidia drivers not being enabled.  How do I enable them?
<buntunub> beta= for testers ONLY
<gnomefreak> buntunub: instea dof my idea locking channel and asking questions to people wanting to join its easier this way
<macogw> heh we're learning about the mythical man month....i'm thinking "my grandma could've told them that.  she'd say 'too many cooks in the kitchen spoil the soup' about adding a billion devs in the last month to try to get something out the door"
<kevinO> xid under system>administration>restriceted drivers manager
<kevinO> xid oh nevermind thats for gnome
<DM|> xid lemme load kicker, one sec
<PriceChild> buntunub, not really... beta is a stage where the software becomes a little more stable, and the creator feels it is time for a broader range of testers so sets that title
<kevinO> xid i would think you need to look for the restricted drivers manager either way
<hydrogen> buntunub: but anyone can be a tester.
* Aasnes down for maintenance.
<xid> hmm
<gnomefreak> hydrogen: tester can be anyone but we strongly suggest you have used ubuntu for a while and know what apt dpkg is and how they work (oh and you must know how to read)
<hydrogen> gnomefreak: right.. but its not like you are one of an elite to be a tester
<hydrogen> in fact, testers should be from a wide range of people
<gnomefreak> hydrogen: no
<DM|> xid should be able to run "sudo /usr/bin/restricted-manager"
<AnRkey> I force my wife to run gutsy
<gnomefreak> they should but you missed it in here before
<hydrogen> because the "elite" may use shortcuts more and not test all of the apps along the way
<DM|> xid in a terminal
<xid> DM| yes
<AnRkey> now how is that for commitment?
<gnomefreak> the elite means nothing to ubuntu nor to me
<kling0n> AnRkey: my gf has never been happier than when i changed windows on her comp to linux
<DM|> kling0n does she have a sister
<kling0n> AnRkey: ahh.. all those popus are gone! thats *smart*
<xid> xid: I found it under system settings > advanced > restricted drivers
<PriceChild> AnRkey, i'd say that's a little silly.... gutsy isn't finished yet and shouldn't be used on production systems
<kling0n> popus=popus
<xid> err...
<kling0n> popus=popups
<kling0n> argh
<xid> thanks
<AnRkey> PriceChild, noted :D
<kling0n> DM|: she does indeed :)
<AnRkey> Sheesh, what was I thinking
<DM|> kling0n =D
* hydrogen updated to gutsy just to get a new version of git because he was too lazy to compile it
<hydrogen> hows /that/ for commitment!
<AnRkey> considering that I run a network with 500 workstations and all
<ximal_> lol
<PriceChild> AnRkey, oh wow... I'm sorry and pale in your greatness. I don't know what I was thinking.
<ximal_> why even compile
<ximal_> or upgrade..
<ximal_> go to the add/remove and search it..
<ximal_> then install it and let it auto complete
<ximal_> lol
<AnRkey> PriceChild, I forgive you. Just don't let it happen again :D
<DM|> ubuntu ircs have become epeen contests :X
<hydrogen> ximal_: the new version of git wasn't availible for feisty at the time
<hydrogen> DM|: mines bigger.
<DM|> hydrogen epeen? ok, gratz
<Pierre> << happy user :)
<ximal_> ahh
<DM|> Pierre good, thats what i like to hear
<ximal_> hey .. curious guys.. how do i get utorrent in wine to download to my LINUX folder instead of the virtual WINE folder ?
<ximal_> is there a way to do that ?
<Pierre> :)
<ximal_> i can't figure it out yet
<kling0n> hmm my sound seems to have gone missing
<Pierre> DM|: gutsy solves almost all issues I had, networkmanager rocks (works with vpn now > windows), umts works (chatting through my e65 now :) and other new things make me happy :)
<Reaby> ximal_: you need to make samba share with write priviledges on linux and use bind it to virtual drive in vmware
<PriceChild> ximal_, you have to set wine up with a drive below wherever youw ant to save to, ~/downloads for example, then tell utorrent to save to that drive
<ximal_> ahh
<PriceChild> ximal_, winecfg is your friend
<ximal_> lemme check it out..
<Reaby> damn.. wine != vmware
* Reaby can read
<DM|> Pierre chatting through your e65 lol nice
<ximal_> yes..
<ximal_> but without bloating
<earlmred> yay 31 gutsy updates.
<ximal_> vmware makes you use windows
<ximal_> i don't wanna use windows..
<ximal_> i wanna save to my linux folder..
<Reaby> why not use azeures ?
<PriceChild> ximal_, have you tried ktorrent?
<ximal_> i'm only using wine to do torrent dl and play games..
<DM|> ximal_ what u trying to run in wine
<earlmred> i use deluge
<ximal_> ktorrent didn't get the same results as utorrent..
<PriceChild> I hear its an excellent replacement for utorrent
<Pierre> DM|: nothing better to test it, but will use umts for more productive stuff tomorrow on the road :)
<ximal_> i think ktorrent has prejudice against itself
<PriceChild> although rtorrent is my fav :)
<ximal_> like search engines abstaining from giving it results
<PriceChild> DM|, read the conversation above.
<earlmred> does rtorrent load blocklists?
<DM|> Azureus has always worked wonders for me
<PriceChild> deluge is also good and reads blocklists... they do have a gutsy repo too hidden away.
<DM|> Pricechild i see it now :) was switching cube faces
<earlmred> hmm
<earlmred> is there a cisco vpn client for ubuntu/linux?
<mc44> transmission is good as a lightwight gtk torrent
<xid> how do I know which nvidia-glx I need?
<PriceChild> xid, what card do you have?
<DM|> earlmred if there is.. i want it
<PriceChild> if you are unsure, type "glxinfo | grep VGA" into a terminal
<earlmred> sweet there is.
<xid> k
<earlmred> DM|, wget http://www.mcmaster.ca//uts/network/software/vpnclient4.8.tar.gz
<xid> PriceChild: returns null
<DM|> earlmred noted, thanks
<PriceChild> xid, argghhh sorry
<PriceChild> xid, lspci | grep VGA
<earlmred> DM|, too bad it failed to compile against 2.6.22-13
<wabiD> update notifier is out, why is it still in the topic
<xid> GeForce 4 420 Go
<wabiD> should change it to , run update if your notifier is broken
<DM|> earlmred ah time will only tell my friend
<PriceChild> thinking about something else at the same time which altered my typing :)
<PriceChild> xid, nvidia-glx should work fine... I "think" it might also work with -new but I can't be sure without going to check.
<ximal_> ughh
<ximal_> how do you KILL a hung app ?
<DM|> ximal_ kde or gnome?
<earlmred> hmm
<earlmred> linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<xid> hah hah ... why does the topic say "DON'T run Gutsy!"?
<ximal_> basic buntu install.. prolly kde
<mc44> wabiD: really? not here it isn't :
<mc44> :)
<PriceChild> xid, erm.... because you probably shouldn't?
<macogw> ximal_: to keep newbies from screwing themselves over
<DM|> ximal_ if you know how it appears in your sys mon, "killall <appname>
<macogw> er...xid i mean
<PriceChild> macogw, tab completion strikes again!
<xid> I see heh heh
<DM|> ximal_ otherwise in gnome, system>admin> System monitor, find the app, kill it
<xid> I'm just playing around, so I think I'll be ok... I promise not to sue the generous developers
<macogw> PriceChild: actually tab completion got the right one and i backspaced out because i thought tab completion got the wrong one
<ximal_> ahh
<ximal_> duh... system monitor
<ximal_> lol
<PriceChild> :P
<PriceChild> Silly macogw :)
<DM|> ximal_ that isnt really a question for this channel tho
<ximal_> im not killing all
<ximal_> i know better
<ximal_> lol
<wabiD> i just did a refresh and it showed up
<wabiD> 0.6.1
<mc44> wabiD: mirrors take a while to sync
<wabiD> compiz is still crashing like crazy for me today though
<|neon|> have a question been running gutsy and updating regularly,   when final      comes out do i need to re-install everything or just update? thx
<DM|> update
<|neon|> thx
<PriceChild> !final | |neon|
<ubotu> |neon|: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<DM|> man o man my burner must stink, been trying to get this old machine up with ubuntu and every cd is bad
<xid> does X restart when you login/logout?
<PriceChild> DM|, what image are you using?
<PriceChild> xid, I believe that is a customisable option, "system > admin > login screen" then on there somewhere
<DM|> started with gutsy went back to feisty, then edgy, and now im on dapper ( CDs id burned before )
<xid> what is the easiest way to restart X?
<Reaby> alt-ctrl-backspace ?
<PriceChild> DM|, have you run md5 sums on the images you downloaded
<markelhas> ppl need some help to solve this apt-get problem plz help. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40013/
<DM|> xid alt cntl backspace x2
<ximal_> ughh
<wabiD> why times two?
<ximal_> stupid bit torrent
<DM|> Pricechild aye, running it with k3b this time
<PriceChild> DM|, have you run the program ont he disc itself on the boot menu to check it?
<ximal_> oh well
<ximal_> least it's downloading for me
<PriceChild> (or md5sum'd the burnt disc)
<DM|> Pricechild didnt for the ones before, will be doing with this new burn
<ximal_> anyone know if there is a frostwire pro ? i know limewire has one..
<DM|> ximal_ frostwire is pretty much limewire pro....
<ximal_> i noticed it has an add section..
<DM|> ximal_ same dev team, they broke away from limewire
<ximal_> like an add though..
<ximal_> would i need to go through and recompile it to get rid of all adds ? I also can't play files straight from frostwire though..
<ximal_> like launching them..
<DM|> ximal_ i wouldnt play files straight from frostwire if it was the last thing i could play files with, its buggy and does not work all the time, just go to the incomplete or complete folder and try and run them
<ximal_> oiy... it's what i do.. but i'm lazy.. lol
<ximal_> so i don't always like doing that..
<markelhas> ppl need some help to solve this apt-get problem plz help. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40013/
<DM|> ximal_ laziness will be your downfall
<markelhas> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ximal_> yes dm.. i know... it always has been
<DM|> markelhas read the topic, update-notifier is broken
<DM|> markelhas use apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<markelhas> DM|, how can i do that?
<JediMaster> wow, I still can't believe that I just can't bring myself to ditch windows just yet =(. and I'm pretty much a linux geek, I've run redhat 3+, debian, ubuntu, cobalt raq's and a few other flavours, yet I just can't ditch windows for the last one or two apps and games =(
<DM|> markelhas terminal.
<markelhas> DM|, sorry didn't check that in the channel title
<markelhas> DM|, thnks
<wabiD> what apps
<DM|> markelhas np
<JediMaster> Adobe Lightroom is the big one
<markelhas> DM|, going to try
<wabiD> i still like autogk and cant get anything on linux to run as easily
<DM|> PriceChild mwahaha 6.06 cd worked on it.. gonna be a hella update tho
<ximal_> hmm
<JediMaster> f-spot just can't compete with it
<JediMaster> and I'm just too addicted to Everquest 2 (aka evercrack) lol
<markelhas> DM|, solve thnks
<DM|> jedimaster that game was horrible
<markelhas> DM|, solved thnks
<cpoucet> Why the new and rather ugly font for firefox in 7.10?
<DM|> markelhas anytime
<ximal_> hmm... frostwire won't start.. i have jvruntim 6
<ximal_> do you need to cfg it too ?
<JediMaster> DM|: horrible as in addictive or just not good?
<markelhas> DM|, i've other problems :P
<PriceChild> cpoucet, change it.
<cpoucet> PriceChild: how?
<DM|> Jedimaster i played EQ1 for 6 years, betad EQ2, couldnt stand it
<PriceChild> cpoucet, edit > preferences.... I'm sure you can figure out the rest :)
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JediMaster> I played EQ1 for 3 years, but EQ2 is a good game =)
<ximal_> hmm
<wabiD> installed frostwire yesterday with jre6
<wabiD> worked fine here, whats the error
<gavintlgold> i still can't start X with proprietary drivers after an update.. :/
<ximal_> no error
<JediMaster> DM|: usual thing with sony, it evolved as people complained lol
<ximal_> just doesn't start wabi
<markelhas> DM|, i'm trying to windows share printer and every time that i print the jobs stays on windows saying printing and nothing happens. The only way to remove the file e rebooting the windows box. Any tips?
<DM|> Jedimaster well it wouldnt be so bad if it werent for their horrible graphics lots of polygons does not = good graphics, their shading is poor, artistry is poor, and creativity is.... poor
<PriceChild> !offtopic | DM|
<ubotu> DM|: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ximal_> would someone ping or kick my Ximal tag
<ximal_> i can't change to it still
<PriceChild> ximal_, /msg nickserv ghost ximal <password>
<DM|> !offtopic | PriceChild
<ubotu> PriceChild: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> ximal_, (if its registered)
* JediMaster apologises for changing the topic =)
<ximal_> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* DM| was kicked off #ubuntu+1 by PriceChild (/msg ubotu guidelines)
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Ximal> hmm
<Ximal> wow
<JediMaster> Can anyone recommend a Lightroom replacement in ubuntu?
<JediMaster> does one exist?
<mc44> JediMaster: it's a photo manipulation thing? fspot maybe
<JediMaster> Put it this way, I have 2x 4gb comptact flash cards full from my semi-pro camera, and that's from 2 days of shots
<JediMaster> mc44: tried f-spot, but it just doesn't have anywhere near the features
<erichj> picasa
<mc44> JediMaster: there's always the gimp, but of course it's more photoshop
<Ximal> hmm
<JediMaster> yeah, I like gimp, but I don't consider it the same thing
<wabiD> piscas is a good suggestion
<JediMaster> lightroom is an entire workflow, from importing raw images, to photo manipulation/correction without altering the raw, tagging, printing and web, really sucks there's no linux version lol
<JediMaster> I'll try picasa erichj, thanks
<erichj> welcome
<Reaby> JediMaster: why not try to run it on wine ?
<JediMaster> just did
<Reaby> guess with no luck
<JediMaster> nope, it runs
<Ximal> brb
<PriceChild> JediMaster, specialised software like that is just worth dualbooting for really, :)
<JediMaster> unbearably slow to redraw the screen
<Ximal> hmm
<JediMaster> PriceChild: maybe, but I do hate rebooting, and I really do love ubuntu
<Reaby> JediMaster: qemu or vmware-player with xp :)
<JediMaster> there's always vmware
<JediMaster> lol
<mc44> JediMaster: picasa does the whole workflow but not many options for manipulation
<usser> perhaps kde's digiKam
<PriceChild> JediMaster, shout at adobe :)
<JediMaster> but, vmware doesn't support pixel-shaders for direct-x games, so I might as well dual-boot
<Reaby> and lightroom uses those :)
<JediMaster> it does?
<Reaby> not
<macogw> PriceChild: why is it that the quickreply box on ubuntuforums and the text boxes for typing replies are completely *poof* for me?
<macogw> is u-f broken?
<PriceChild> macogw, disabled javascript?
<PriceChild> oh wait the text boxes should be fine still though...
<macogw> PriceChild: not to my knowledge....
<PriceChild> only quick replies are js
<PriceChild> macogw, not running "noscript" extensino?
<PriceChild> *is on a dialup of dialup connection so will take a while for me to check it out*
<MyCatVerbs> Sorry for bugging the channel with this, but I've no idea how to verify this myself, so. Anyone know, please, what version of the nVidia proprietary driver is packaged in 7.10, please?
<macogw> PriceChild:  nope.  might be a granparadiso bug..
<MyCatVerbs> (Since 7.04's doesn't support my current card.)
<PriceChild> MyCatVerbs, /msg ubotu info nvidia-glx gutsy
<PriceChild> MyCatVerbs, /msg ubotu info nvidia-glx-legacy gutsy
<PriceChild> MyCatVerbs, /msg ubotu info nvidia-glx-legacy-new gutsy
<PriceChild> bah
<PriceChild> you get what i mean :)
<usser> MyCatVerbs: 100.14.19 here
<MyCatVerbs> ...
* MyCatVerbs hugs PriceChild and usser.
<PriceChild> MyCatVerbs, what card are you on?
<kevinO> mc44: when it hung up i noticed my 360 controller started to flash, so i unplugged it and now it boots fine
<mc44> kevinO: how odd
<MyCatVerbs> PriceChild: passively-cooled 8600GT with an 80mm case fan lying on top of it. ;)
<PriceChild> MyCatVerbs, nvidia-glx-new should work fine :)
<JediMaster> ok, the real issue left now with my gutsy install =)... http://pastebin.com/m42686641
<PriceChild> MyCatVerbs, the newest driver labelled in restricted manager
<usser> MyCatVerbs: im running 8600Gt right now
<kevinO> mc44 i forgot i installed drivers last night for the 360 controller to work with gutsy and i did not reboot till today
<usser> MyCatVerbs: on gutsy
<JediMaster> basically every time I log in, I get that error, and the output of the commands it asks are listed there
<JediMaster> and I'm stuck on the US layout keyboard and can't get it to switch to UK without that error coming up, I'm guessing XKB needs to be running but isn't?
<macogw> PriceChild: hmm works with ff2
<PriceChild> macogw, what doesn't it work with?
<macogw> ff3
<PriceChild> macogw, (lets move to #ubuntuforums?)
<macogw> kk
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: macogw what doesnt work with ff3?
<squidy> hello guys.. something news about this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/149764
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149764 in compiz "slow gtk popup menus with gtk dual head" [Undecided,New] 
<macogw> gnomefreak: no textboxes on ubuntuforums
<MyCatVerbs> PriceChild, usser: thanks both. I just installed 7.04 i686 yesterday (and holy HELL has Ubuntu improved these last few months, by the way - damn slick installer, amongst other things), just realised, "Oh, oops." So now I'm waiting for my machine to finish pulling the 7.10 amd64 .iso.
<gnomefreak> macogw: ok hold on a sec let me see if this is widely seen
<Ximal> ok
<Ximal> back
<Ximal> now... frostwire still isn't booting
<MyCatVerbs> By the way, whoever organised the memory-stick installation procedure? I like that person, whoe'er they might be. ^_^
<Ximal> maybe a restart is warranted ?
<JediMaster> LMAO, I've had a rackmount 24 port d-link switch for at least 7 years now, and I've only just noticed that the protective sticky clear plastic is still on it lol
<Ximal> bah going to try it.. brb
<ibara> ok, drag and drop from archives just totally made gutsy worth it for me... lol
<wabiD> are there any compiz bugs posted
<MyCatVerbs> JediMaster: ehhh, that is the *definition* of good networking hardware, though - it works sufficiently well that you're able to just forget that it exists in the first place. ^_^
<gnomefreak> macogw: what version of ff3?
<|neon|> is there a  deb package for gyachi/gyache for gutsy
<wabiD> from today
<JediMaster> MyCatVerbs: true, never had a problem with it
<gnomefreak> |neon|: somewhere on the web maybe
<PriceChild> |neon|, have you looked?
<|neon|> sure have on ther website , i tried installing the deb package there with no luck
<macogw> gnomefreak: it seems it was just a blip.  i killed ff3 and used ff2 to reply and when i updated and opened ff3 again it worked fine.  it did finish updating ff3 in between the two though
<gnomefreak> |neon|: make sure its compatible
<PriceChild> |neon|, you didn't look in the ubuntu repositories?
<gnomefreak> macogw: it works fine now?
<macogw> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> macogw: ok cool ill let developer know ty
<|neon|> no ihave not , tho iran a search with synapctic for the gutsy repo   i have and no luck
<macogw> gnomefreak: *shrug* i just updated it though and it works post-update so i guess it's ok
<PriceChild> !info gyache
<ubotu> Package gyache does not exist in gutsy
<PriceChild> !info gyachi
<ubotu> Package gyachi does not exist in gutsy
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: they are not there
<gnomefreak> already checked
<PriceChild> ah k
<gnomefreak> |neon|: search for a deb on ubuntuforums or google it. we cant help much since its not in our repos its unofficial and we have no control over how it was built. sounds to me you are missing depends that you need to install it
<|neon|> gnomefreak: doing so right now thx
<savvas> oh yeah, the new compiz.. fixed the maximized terminal bug ;)
<savvas> anyway, back to my bacteria!
* savvas off
<DShepherd> anyone on a hp with hibernate working in gutsy?
<JediMaster> I seem to be having the same problem as this bug in the latest gutsy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/67188
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67188 in xkeyboard-config ""Error activating XKB configuration." - Requires manual xorg.conf editing" [High,Confirmed] 
<LiMaO> why's that on the topic now? not to run gutsy
<macogw> savvas: what bug is that? the one where maximized windows twitch?
<JediMaster> macogw: yes, I've had that 'twitching' earlier, kind of freaky
<gnomefreak> LiMaO: its not advised to run something that is broken
<LiMaO> did they brake it? hehe it was working yesterday =P
<LiMaO> except for some little things here and there
<savvas> macogw: ah no, I think they haven't fixed that yet. when you hit F11 the terminal goes fullscreen, and it just shows the background until you click on it
<LiMaO> break*
<JediMaster> wow, have they upgraded compiz since this morning?
<savvas> hm
<macogw> LiMaO: well newbies tend to go "i wanna try the new stuff!!" and not consider that if X goes *death* they'll be freaking out
<gnomefreak> LiMaO: a few updates broke it. its expected to break some more in around a week and im sure between now and than
<savvas> oops
<macogw> savvas: oh i neer tried that
<macogw> *never
<savvas> I ran the update!
<savvas> ah bummer
<LiMaO> gnomefreak: i'm glad i went back to feisty this afternoon... i should call this one a production machine...
<LiMaO> but anyway, gutsy surely will be one of (not to say THE) best release up to now
<LiMaO> it's just awesome. fast, stable and still beautiful at the same time
<gnomefreak> simple terms, if you cant do without a pc for 2days-4months dont use devel systems
<macogw> what broke?
<savvas> eh, that's why we have dual boot :)
<macogw> nothing's broke on my box
<gnomefreak> LiMaO: mine runs fine, because i can fix it if it breaks
<savvas> macogw: the update-manager
* JediMaster watches as update-notifier failes to upgrade
<savvas> oh that
<LiMaO> gnomefreak: i understand the point.. too many new people (which is good) that still aren't prepared to deal with problems
<macogw> heh i could always boot into "uber-stable debian stable"....and have my laptop lock up in less than 5 minutes
<macogw> savvas: oh. i use apt
<gnomefreak> macogw: compiz is broke for some u-n and a bunch more see launchpad.net/+bugs
<macogw> compiz works fine for me
<macogw> ive updated twice today
<LiMaO> gnomefreak: i would be running gutsy now, if oo.org writer worked for me
<gnomefreak> macogw: notice for some
<macogw> once was a few minutes ago
<gnomefreak> !works for me
<Jordan_U> I used update-manager to upgrade to Gutsy and while removing obsoleted packages I ran glxinfo, not realizing that with my SIS GPU it would cause X to crash, my question is whether the update-manager back end continues to run if X restarts?
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<macogw> heh
<LiMaO> and probably i would have broken it aswell, as i was updating it all the time hehe
<JediMaster> macogw: just updated and update-notifier won't upgrade
<macogw> JediMaster: see thats something i dont think id notice since i dont use the gui updater
<gnomefreak> JediMaster: sure they will if you go to launchpad and get the 0.61 debs or wait until archive admin pushes it
<gnomefreak> macogw: its not update-managers fault
<JediMaster> macogw: I did it through apt-get dist-upgrade
<macogw> i mean i wouldnt notice if update-manager was broken because i havent tried to use it
<gnomefreak> it happens with apt-get the package has a typo in one of the files
<savvas> gnomefreak: do they have all the info necessary for the update-notifier problem?
<Jordan_U> Does update-manager have a back end that continues running if X restarts?
<gnomefreak> savvas: yes its been pushed and built hence the "see launchpad.net for the 0.61 debs" comment i made
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: no
<savvas> ok, cheers
<JediMaster> brb
* gnomefreak wonders if he knows what the back end of update-manager is
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, Do you have any idea why I don't have a stale lock file, or dpkg complaining about being interrupted? ( exactly that happened while in the middle of removing obsoleted packages after upgrading from Feisty )
<gnomefreak> if not i suggest he reads up on apt and dpkg
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: a bunch of things could have happened
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: does apt-get update run?
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, Yes, everything is fine, but since dpkg should have been interrupted it shouldn't be ( though I think I am just missing something )
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: if that works than ther eis no problem and i dont understand what you are asking
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, It's not a problem, ( nothing is wrong ), I was just wondering if it was a feature of update manager not to die completely when loosing X
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, It's a strange question, and not particularly important
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: update-manager should die but if dpkg is running in update-manager it may continue without dying
<Reaby> hmm i did upgrade and package command-not-found 0.2.8ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: aliprosessi post-installation script returned errorcode 1
<reya276> crdlb: wazzup man
<Jordan_U> Reaby, Does command-not-found work? ( try typing "bb" in a terminal and see if installing bb with apt-get is suggested )
<sayers> why in the world does this say "error while storing folder 'inbox', summary and folder mismatch, even after a sync" in Evolution
<Reaby> Jordan_U: it works, i got it configured by dpkg --configure -a with few times.
<Reaby> then crash report bring up that warning.
<Reaby> should i file a bug ?
<Reaby> doesn't hurt to file anyway :)
<Luke> My desktop and notebook have compiz enabled but with my desktop (integrated nvidia card) has more than a few windows open, the content of the window is just black. the window manager (border etc) still displays correcty. How can I fix this?
<Reaby> ach, it crashed for parsing error: "var/lib/dpkg/updates/0031" on row 1 has near row 1 error on #padding - possible new linefeed character or something, using localized version so some difficulties on translitterating back to english :)
<Jordan_U> Reaby, What language?
<Reaby> finnish
<Reaby> well it's mainy because of my bad english
<Reaby> well not that bad
<Reaby> but still
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here gotten TOR working on gutsy?
<Luke> FunnyLookinHat: haha what'd you need that for =P
<FunnyLookinHat> Get past my school's firewall
<erichj> he like many others probably values his privacy
<FunnyLookinHat> blocks 5600  :(
<Luke> =/
<FunnyLookinHat> not as much...  Tor is hardly anonymous   : )
<Luke> aren't you in like utah or something now?
<FunnyLookinHat> It's the encryption that just helps
<macogw> omg sunbird is actually in the repos now
<macogw> oh bah 0.5
<macogw> 0.7 is a huge improvement....except that the nightly builds dont work on ubuntu and for it to compile you have to comment out the tab-autocompletion code
<FunnyLookinHat> lame
<savvas> gnomefreak: do you have a link for update-notifier's .deb package? I can't seem to find it in launchpad, all I could find is: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/update-notifier/ubuntu
<gnomefreak> savvas: yeah give me a minute
<gnomefreak> savvas: first https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/i386/update-notifier-common/0.61
<gnomefreak> savvas: than https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/i386/update-notifier/0.61
<savvas> hum, thanks
<savvas> I've been looking in the code, silly me :P
<savvas> dpkg - trying script from the new package instead ...
<savvas> dpkg: ... it looks like that went OK.
<savvas> heh
<amadeux> Is it extremely risky to run update-manager -d and upgrade to current state gutsy, or is it not really a problem in most cases?
<savvas> I love the human-oriented output :)
<letalis> has anyone had problems in gutsy gibbon as far as getting a working linux framebuffer with the nvidia drivers?
<letalis> X worked but my consoles were showing nothing but black whic i thought to be strange.
<Jordan_U> letalis, But it wasn't doing this before installing the nvidia drivers?
<savvas> amadeux: it has its ups and downs... you generally wait for some hours before actually doing the upgrades available
<Luke> My desktop and notebook have compiz enabled but with my desktop (integrated nvidia card) has more than a few windows open, the content of the window is just black. the window manager (border etc) still displays correcty. How can I fix this?
<magicrobotmonkey> hey i have a strange suspend bug where after waking up everything works except network manager cannot find any network interfaces
<letalis> well i dont usually setup framebuffer support until i install the nvidia drivers proper on my X server
<magicrobotmonkey> i can still connect using cli though
<robinson> hey, all
<letalis> but i like my consoles to be big enough that i dont have to scroll forever on a dmesg :)
<robinson> running Kubnutu gutsy, how do i enable compiz-fusion?
<Jordan_U> letalis, I did notice that I couldn't get my framebuffer as large in gutsy as I could in OpenSuse
<amadeux> savvas: But I have feisty now. Can I just upgrade to gutsy by doing update-manager -d?
<letalis> robinson theres probably a howto on kubuntu.org on how to do it, i imagine youll have to disable the K window manager and set compiz as the default
<FunnyLookinHat> amadeux, well...   gksu update-manager -d          would be the correct way, but yes.
<AirBender> Isn't it direct, like in gnome?
<letalis> yeah in the menu.lst i set it up with video=nvidia vga=0x31B which if i remember correctly is 1280x1024x32
<letalis> i used to use it
<amadeux> FunnyLookinHat: And that would probably not be very risky?
<savvas> amadeux: yes, you take a risk upgrading though, I formated the / partition and kept my /home partition intact
<amadeux> savvas: I know I am talking a risk, that's sort of the standard disclaimer :)
<letalis> i may look at the framebuffer howto and try a lower resolution
<letalis> kinda sucks though
<amadeux> savvas: I just want to know if it, in real life, just works for most people or doesn't work for most people
<robinson> well, got compiz, but lost my window decorations
<letalis> is there a way to set a default set of options in the menu.lst for grub?
<macogw> letalis: framebuffer is currently busted on gutsy
<savvas> amadeux: it worked for me! as I said, some bugs, like the compiz effects and some buggy updates, but you just have to be careful as to when you're upgrading :)
<AirBender> letails, yes just before the automagic list of entries
<letalis> ive seen information in the menu.lst file but im thinking that alot of that is for the scripts to generate a new one when a new kernel is released
<robinson> got the window decorator back...
<robinson> looks like i run compiz --replace && kde-window-decorator
<letalis> macogw, well dont that suck.
<letalis> :/
<amadeux> savvas: well, I have compiz problems in feisty too, but that's from a backported compiz fusion package from... gutsy :)
<savvas> amadeux: that's why they have this channel, to check for feedback before trying, or.. being a rambo and trying the upgrade :P
<macogw> letalis: you can modify your initrd
<AirBender> hahaha
<cdm10> It would be nice if the categories from gnome-control-center were put into the Preferences menu.
<amadeux> heheh
<cdm10> Because right now, it's sort of a big jumble of unsorted applets.
<AirBender> amadeux, I've upgraded to gutsy in mi PC and it's running quite fine, minimal troubles at the momment
<AirBender> and also installed it on 3 laptops without major problems
<AirBender> and it's since some weeks
<AirBender> so, now it must be better
<savvas> hmm yeah
<savvas> there are some complaints about laptops
<macogw> anyone successfully compiled firefox on gutsy?
<amadeux> AirBender: cool. You just did gksu update-manager -d ?
<AirBender> yeah, it's true, but there are also in feisty, and the others...
<usser> macogw: word is firefox build requirements are insane
<macogw> usser: i did a apt-get build-dep firefox already
<macogw> usser: i have to build it for class because we're using xpcom and writing a firefox component
<AirBender> amadeux, I did it with the alternate CD, but could be better with update-maneger
<AirBender> manager
<macogw> but i got compile errors on firefox
<AirBender> but even better doing a clean upgrade
<AirBender> burning a daily live image
<amadeux> ok
<amadeux> Well... My system is running fine so maybe I will just wait until the release :)
<AirBender> yeah, If you have something to take care about, had better to wait
<AirBender> In my case, I have all my stuff in another partition, and just upgraded the system
<Peaker> pygame broke in gutsy?
<AirBender> nothing to worry about
<letalis> is nvidia fastwrite pretty much busted right now too?
<letalis> i cant get it enabled on my 6800 for some reason
<[Neurotic] > Hi all, I just wanted to confirm something - If I grab a copy of Gutsy Ubuntu Server Beta, do I need to do anything other that apt-get upgrade when the final release comes out?
<xsacha> hey, i tried the gutsy gibbon beta live dvd on all my machines and it took about 3-4 minutes to get to the desktop :O then it got all slow and bogged down even though i have over 500MB being used as cache and no swap usage. how come it is being so slow?
<xsacha> other live cds arent this slow :\ is it just a problem because it is beta?
<xsacha> or will this be the state in the finished product?
<AirBender> [Neurotic] , nothing at all, just updates
<savvas> xsacha: you probably downloaded a daily build.. the beta is available as a cd at http://releases.ubuntu.com
<[Neurotic] > AirBender, awesome, thanks for that. I have a VPS I need to setup, and I figured I would do it with the beta, and just continue on from there
<AirBender> great
<xsacha> savvas: i got this one: http://files.bigpond.com/library/index.php?go=details&id=30994  it's no good?
<AirBender> xsasha, I suggest you to download only from the ubuntu servers
<AirBender> this might be an older version, who knows
<[Neurotic] > Does anyone know if Gutsy Server will actually boot up on VMWare workstation? it didn't on feisty
<AirBender> at least in the prerelease stage
<xsacha> AirBender: ah, problem is i have a "download cap" and if i download off that site (my ISP) it's free
<AirBender> ahh, ok
<xsacha> i request the distros and give my ISP the link to ubuntu server so they download it and provide it to everyone on their site. it should be official one
<slimz> hey guys, im trying to open some dvds i had burned with windows, they are all udf dvd's i burned with nero, is there anything i have to change to open them, it says my dvd drive is empty
<savvas> xsacha: where are you from? australia?
<xsacha> yes
<AirBender> but the problem is that you can't know certainly wich version of the live Cd you got
<savvas> xsacha: I'd strongly recommend to try the official cd version: http://au.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<xsacha> :( i can only download 10gb a month away from my ISP
<savvas> ouch
<xsacha> 10GB
<xsacha> it's ok because my ISP will host 'anything' that is legal
<xsacha> that link is meant to be the one they are hosting...
<HHornblower> anyone here have some keymap know how?
<FunnyLookinHat> Yes, for most people it does at this point.
<savvas> heh
<savvas> xsacha: ask them to get proper mirrors, a dvd is not the official release, they probably got the build from cdimage.ubuntu.com on the day of the release
<mzuverink> so the firefox update today hosed all the bookmarks, any tips to fix that aside from visiting all the links in the/bookmarkbackups folder, I only have *.htm file in it?
<HHornblower> my semicolon key is refusing to respond. but if I press shift and the same key, it still produces a colon (:)
<HHornblower> xev doesn't give a keycode
<FunnyLookinHat> Hey, how can I force aptitude to get a package from a particular repository rather than the default ubuntu one??
<DanaG> Perhaps you have deadkeys enabled, or something.
<Creationist> Has anyone had any success installing the official nVidia drivers in Kubuntu Gutsy?
<HHornblower> DanaG: I did, at one point... commented it out.
<savvas> xsacha: ask them to host the real files :P
<xsacha> savvas: ok, ill try
<Creationist> ...for some reason, my 3D performance is probably at 50% what it was in Feisty with the Restricted Drivers.
<DanaG> Check the layout settings.
<HHornblower> DanaG: What should I look for, specifically?
<earlmred> wow
<earlmred> 7 more updates
<earlmred> i just did 33 updates not an hour ago
<AirBender> haha
<Creationist> earlmred: Welcome to Crunch Time for Ubuntu ;)
<savvas> earlmred: read the /topic before you proceed :)
<AirBender> the "prerelease" factor
<earlmred> savvas, what, the don't run gutsy flag, even though i've been running it for awhile now? :)
<Creationist> earlmred: I think they mean the part about Update-Notifier being broken ;)
<earlmred> oh well
<earlmred> seems to be working on mine, wonder what version i have atm
<ladanc1> i have a question, and i'm not sure if i'm in the right room or not
<Creationist> !ask | ladanc1
<ubotu> ladanc1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ladanc1> well
<ladanc1> my internal sata drive cropped out
<Creationist> Trust me... these people will tell you if you're in the wrong room ;)
<ladanc1> so i have an external USB one
<AirBender> lol
<ladanc1> when i tried to install alien so i could use RPMs
<savvas> Creationist: you're in the wrong room :p
<ladanc1> ubuntu would only point to /cdrom
<Creationist> savvas: Story of my life, actually
<ladanc1> but the usb drive won't mount there
<earlmred> yeah i have .61 of update-notifier already
<ladanc1> so, i'm not sure how to point ubuntu to know the install disc is in the USB drive instead of /cdrom
<savvas> ladanc1: are you using ubuntu 7.10 beta?
<ladanc1> yeah, i am
<Creationist> ladanc1: Have you checked your /etc/fstab?
<savvas> then you're in the right room for starters heh
<erichj> ladanc1, create a symlink from the cdrom to the usb drive
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*n=wii@*.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<savvas> wee!
<savvas> :)
<savvas> good night everyone
<AirBender> bye
<ladanc1> i've never used an external drive before with linux...how do i find the mount point for the usb drive?
<ladanc1> i know it's in the /media folder
<mzuverink> crimsun, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/140821
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140821 in gdm "[gutsy]  Can not change default GNOME splash background color (dup-of: 132833)" [Low,Invalid] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132833 in gdm "login background color is hardcoded" [Low,Triaged] 
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> low, triaged
<nomasteryoda> nice one
<nomasteryoda> against the tide it is
<mzuverink> crimsun, work around is there for those who care
<nomasteryoda> kdm i use
<nomasteryoda> =D
<mzuverink> I thinks ubuntu just making sure that us people who hate the nasty brown see it no matter what
<AirBender> ladanc1
<cliffstah> hey guys, any ideas how to accelerate fullscreen video in X11/Xgl?
<cliffstah> my full screen video is slooooow
<AirBender> ladanc1 you can choose the mount point that you want
<cliffstah> it was perfect before the last update
<magicrobotmonkey> cliffstah: i think x11 is not accelerated
<AirBender> but I'm not sure what do you want... hehe
<cliffstah> it was perfect before the last update :-)
<winbond> what is apport-qt?
<cliffstah> my xorg config has not changed either, I don't understand it
<shirish> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<winbond> cliffstah, why dont you reconfigure the xserver?
<cliffstah> why should it need reconfiguring?
<cliffstah> everything else is *perfect*
<winbond> cliffstah, because if you dont do it yourself , it will never work right, you are frgetting this is linux
<cliffstah> its only full screen video playback that seems to be the problem
<cliffstah> winbond: I'm not forgetting anything, I'm just asking you to justify the reason for reconfiguring :-)
<cliffstah> "just because" isn't sufficient reason to do it
<nomasteryoda> you play supertux or ppracer? ... try one or the other ...and you'll see the need for accellerated graphics
<|neon|> have to update compiz twice in the last 30 minutes the 1st time it almost kill my setupppp
<RAOF> cliffstah: What drivers/card?
<cliffstah> nvidia/gf4 ti4200
<|neon|> what is the dael with ubufox and can i install firefox 3 in conjuction with ff2
<cliffstah> as I said, it was perfect before the last update
<RAOF> cliffstah: What was in the last update?
<nomasteryoda> |neon|, yes granparadiso can be installed beside ff2
<hsystem-x> winbond said: cliffstah, because if you dont do it yourself , it will never work right, you are frgetting this is lnx
<|neon|> nomasteryoda: thx
<cliffstah> I saw what winbond said.
<hsystem-x> yo are wrong.. winbond, there is a lot of scripts that do the work automatically..
<hsystem-x> you*
<nomasteryoda> i have it here fine... but had to copy over the plugins to the plugins folder in granparadiso
<RAOF> And he's totally wrong :)
<cliffstah> i don't understand what has changed, which wouldn't be a problem if I knew what it was that enabled video to be accelerated full screen in the first place
<hsystem-x> linux right now is more easy than windows.
<nomasteryoda> good to hear hsystem-x
<cliffstah> RAOF: it was a new kernel, new restricted-drivers-generic, etc
<erichj> are the restricted modules still down?
<cliffstah> but aside from that, everything is set up exactly as it was
<cliffstah> if I understood what it was that enabled video to accelerate fullscreen, I could fix it :-)
<|neon|> hsystem-x: i agree 99% i can't still get dmraid to work aaat all or any raid config
<cliffstah> nvagp is enabled, everything is in top shape as far as I can tell
<freezerburn> Hey guys quick question.  I'm trying to find a file with a specific word in the filename how do I search for that file on a drive in Gutsy?
<hsystem-x> and btw linux is 100 % customizable... try to do that on windows LOLL
<|neon|> about to purchase an ARECA card to get mmmy issues over with
<RAOF> cliffstah: Well, it depends.  If you're using Xgl then it uses the framebuffer-object support of the nvidia opengl drivers.  If you're not using Xgl, then it uses the Xv support of the nvidia driver.
<cliffstah> I see
<cliffstah> I am using Xgl (+compiz-fusion)
<cliffstah> it's that kind of information that comes in handy :-)
<hsystem-x> anybody can explain why the topic says "Dont run Gutsy ":S
<cliffstah> so I need to look at framebuffer support..?  is this related to a module specified in the xorg config, or a kernel option? or both?
<hsystem-x> ... is a beta if nobody is going to use it, the errors will still there...
<hsystem-x> no logic.
<RAOF> cliffstah: It *should* be provided by the nvidia drivers, and you can't turn it off (as far as I'm aware).
<nomasteryoda> for most users that is hsystem-x
<cliffstah> I see
* cliffstah ponders
<RAOF> cliffstah: You could try disabling Xgl (create a file called ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable), and log out + log in.
<winbond> do u know what "could not find the program %u" means?  i get that a lot
<erichj> that message is meant for people who don't understand anything about linux. so let users that know what they are doing hunt down bugs
<cliffstah> that would prevent compiz from running though, right?
<|neon|> i'm using gutsy every day and yes i have minor issues maily related to compiz, avant window navigator and some issues with vmware i have no t notice any show stoppers
<nomasteryoda> yes
<RAOF> cliffstah: No, not unless you're using the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers (I don't think you need to be)
<erichj> winbond, is that a message from firefox?
<cliffstah> I see.  This is beginning to clear up some of the confusion, very much appreciated :-)
<cliffstah> I'll check on that right now
<winbond> erichj, no, that was a message from apport-qt (when submitting crash report)
<hsystem-x> <|neon|> what problems are you having with vmware?
<cliffstah> RAOF: humour me for a moment if you will :-)  where does Xgl fit into the compiz equation if it is not actually required?
<erichj> well %u is command line parameter for files being passed to an application.
<wabiD> whooho compiz update is out
<hsystem-x> or do you have*
<RAOF> cliffstah: Xgl is an X server that uses OpenGL to do all it's drawing.  It doesn't actually have anything to do with compiz at all, except that it provides all the extensions that compiz needs (Composite, GL_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, etc).
<cliffstah> which are also provided by the glx drivers?
<|neon|> cliffstah: if i run vmware and it is running and i try to use like k9copy,   k9copys crahses every time same with arson once i close vmware everything runs ok   as far as vmware itself there for while when creating a virtual machine it will error out it stopped a few updates ago
<RAOF> cliffstah: The (open source) ati & intel drivers, and the nvidia binary drivers also provide these extensions, yes.
<Ashbringer> Hey, ignore me if this is the wrong channel, but does ubuntu have ulimits by default?
<cliffstah> I see!
<cliffstah> so I have no reason to run Xgl at all
<riotkittie> did the earlier compiz update completely break compiz for anyone? :|
<|neon|> riotkittie: it did for me
<Amaranth> riotkittie: it has a couple known problems
<Amaranth> fixed soon
<RAOF> cliffstah: Generally *worse* than Xgl provides (see problems with Xv + Compiz on the free drivers, resume-from-suspend on nvidia, etc), but they do provide them.
<AirBender> if you use the ATI drivers, you need XGL
<AirBender> because of the composite extension
<cliffstah> Im using nvidia
<AirBender> in order to get compiz running
<Amaranth> RAOF: actually nvidia has fixed those problems
<hsystem-x> <|neon|> , thats normal since vmware use your cd rom device.
<AirBender> ahh, ok
<Amaranth> RAOF: If you can suspend at all with nvidia you can suspend just fine with compiz running
<AirBender> so forget Xgl
<Ashbringer> Does gutsy have ulimits by default?
<hsystem-x> you can use cd rom on your host while using it on vmware
<cliffstah> great.
<RAOF> Amaranth: Last time I tried it kinda worked, yes.
<cliffstah> I'll try disabling Xgl and see what happens
<cliffstah> you guys rock, much <3
<hsystem-x> try disabling cdrom on your virtual machine, and try
<hsystem-x> thats not a gustsy BUG or ERROR.
<hsystem-x> gutsy*
<|neon|> hsystem-x: i will try that tho before with feisty that behavior was not noticed , then again i understand been a newer release maybe i have to do that
<cliffstah> I shall be back, thankyou - especially RAOF for clarity and patience :-)
<hsystem-x> neon, For example, if im writing a cd, and i start vmware and run a virtual machine, the k3b will cancel... or write with errors.
<hsystem-x> that happened to me before..
<|neon|> hsystem-x: i will keep that in mind i use vmware just when i have  to but no regularly thx
<hsystem-x> just a theory, try that :)
<cliffstah> RAOF: you are a genius :-)
<cliffstah> buy yourself a beer on me
<RAOF> cliffstah: If I were a genius, Xgl wouldn't be adversely affecting your Xv performance :(
<cliffstah> well, close is better than nothing :-)
<hsystem-x> <|neon|> and you said something about compiz problems?
<PinkFloyd> Oh that's nice. Dont run Gutsy. >_>
<hsystem-x> hhahaha see...
<PinkFloyd> I upgraded, no problems so far
<cliffstah> hm odd.  trackerd is now eating my cpu
<PinkFloyd> a bit sluggish but I also did at apt clean so it's better now
<|neon|> i updated earlier and it broke compiz then it was another uupgrade  a few hrs laters and it fixed the issues now is running ok
<AirBender> there are still issues with trackerd
<hsystem-x> oh at least.
<RAOF> cliffstah: Yeah, that's right.  It shouldn't seriously degrade performance, and it should only need to do that once (give or take).
<cliffstah> once?  but I've been running Ubuntu for a few weeks now.
<hsystem-x> is there a kubuntu+1 ?
<DanaG> Heh, Nautilus has removed itself from my session, so now my cube is hollow.
<geocritter> can anyone help me understand what I'm missing out on if I switch back from the intel driver to the i810 driver with 915resolution?  The intel driver locks up my machine on logout, but I guess I don't understand what I'm losing out on one way or the other.
<macogw> ok you guys are right.  my compiz just turned really really unstable
<hsystem-x> #kubuntu+1
<cliffstah> heh.
<Marco> why does the topic say "DON'T run Gutsy"
<hsystem-x> doesnt exist hehe
<cliffstah> I'm having zero problems with compiz right now
<Marco> is that to scare non-geeks away for now
<Marco> or is there some crazy bug?
<AirBender> let's change non-geeks by newbies and you're right
<hsystem-x> it sufficient with the word BETA
<hsystem-x> that topic isnt neccesary..
<cliffstah> ahh.
<Marco> it gives the impression that there's something serious borked
<cliffstah> I know why trackerd is going nuts..
<hsystem-x> iss**
<Hobbsee> Marco: there is stuff that's borked.
<cliffstah> Evolution integration (I just moved to it from the Gmail web interface)
<Hobbsee> Marco: and when people are incompetent, it gets more borked.
<Marco> hehe
<cliffstah> just imported maybe a GB of email
<hsystem-x> 1 gb LOL
<hsystem-x> crazy...
<hsystem-x> :|
<cliffstah> heh, I have another 1.5GB I didn't import
<hsystem-x> haha
<cliffstah> this is only since August
<hsystem-x> so much emails...
<cliffstah> yep
<cliffstah> busy man :-)
<hsystem-x> hehe yes.
<usser> weee another compiz update
<ppj> lol i just noticed the topic
<hsystem-x> hilarous..
<Marco> btw, is anyone else have problems with the kernel.org mirrors and gutsy
<macogw> cliffstah: i didnt until after i rebooted
<ppj> my gutsy is great
<Marco> I'm getting 404 not found trying to dl packages
<hsystem-x> mine too.
<cliffstah> macogw: which update?
<Marco> I'm gonna try a different server
<cliffstah> was there an update /just now/?
<erichj> flex builder installer for linux is ugly. and why does adobe always create their own file dialogues?
<usser> mine too
<macogw> cliffstah: idk i updated about 2 hours ago and shut down at the end of class.  as of booting 10 minutes ago, compiz crashes every few minutes.  it's even less stable than debian stable O_O
<usser> cliffstah: yea
<cliffstah> flex builder on linux is ugly period :P
<macogw> i keep having to reload window manager
<cliffstah> oh i see..
<usser> cliffstah: compiz update
<cliffstah> then I don't have that update
<usser> cliffstah: theres been two today
<macogw> it seems if i click on anything it goes
<cliffstah> oh.  I haven't had any today..  I shall defer updating then ;-)
<cliffstah> I can't afford to lose my desktop this week
<macogw> cliffstah: this one   1:0.6.0+git20071006-0ubuntu1
* cliffstah looks to see what he has
<usser> macogw: i had that too
<usser> macogw: the update a couple mins ago fixed it
<macogw> all it means is window borders go poof then you use the fusion icon and tell it to reload the window manager
<macogw> oh theres another already
<macogw> ok will get
<letalis> what would be a way i could send a message to another computers X terminal through an ssh?
<Marco> macogw, " it's even less stable than debian stable O_O"
<Marco> wtf
<cliffstah> yes I have *1004
<letalis> is there one?
<Marco> macogw, are you implying that debian stable is unstable?
<hsystem-x> hahah
<macogw> Marco: debian stable locks up within 5 minutes of booting, so yes
<cliffstah> um.
<Marco> ...
* cliffstah blinks
<macogw> debian stable is unusably unstable
<cliffstah> macogw: good logic there, so it couldn't possibly be your machine or configuration then ;-)
<macogw> heh
<macogw> im sure it's a matter of it being so stable it cant recognize hardware that's less than 2 years old
<cliffstah> because that's debian's philosophy after all "locking up your machine after 5 minutes"
<Marco> they spent years working on the etch release
<macogw> lenny will likely work
<hsystem-x> lol saw a user that uses compiz fusion with 8 faces :|
<Marco> to make sure it would always lock up within 5 minutes
<macogw> i just can't stay booted long enough to dist-upgrade :P
<Marco> macogw, chroot into debian
<Marco> from ubuntu
<cliffstah> righty, I have an interview tomorrow so Im off to bed..  thankyou so much for your help guys, it's been emotional :-)
<DanaG> Know what's really funky? 3 faces.
* cliffstah idles n sleeps
<Marco> I stopped using the cube
<Marco> it's a pretty useless feature
<Marco> I use desktop wall instead
<cliffstah> (I loove the cube)
<hsystem-x> haha
<Marco> desktop wall and expo
<Marco> expo is amazing
<DanaG> Expo is cool with Cube, too.
<hsystem-x> yes 3 faces... weird.
<macogw> dapper and edgy used to lock up too, but dapper would do it once a day or so and then stay booted for hours.  edgy did it a couple times a month.  feisty's perfect.  the hardware's gotta be just too new for etch, but when it's a bit over a year old, you'd think itd get some support by now.  with dapper it made sense as the hardware was very new at the time
<hsystem-x> i prefer 2 faces or 4.
<Marco> DanaG, expo naturally fits with desktop wall
<DanaG> 2 is funky, too.
<DanaG> Especially with transcube, or alternately, with a dead Nautilus.
<Marco> macogw, what hardware are you talking about
<hsystem-x> 2 faces is elegant hehe, when moving "cube"
<macogw> Marco: ive no idea what part of my hardware it hates.  i suppose something about udev or acpi or something changed between edgy and feisty to get proper support for my laptop.  it could be the chipset i guess...or not knowing how to scale a core duo maybe....*shrug*
<hsystem-x> i thought that kubuntu were going to ship kde 4 beta 2 on its gutsy distribution... but hehe is 3.5.7 i guess.
<Marco> kde4 is a disaster as of now
<hsystem-x> beta 2?
<rocknarayan> hi...is a gutsy-commercial repository available, like the fiesty-commercial one?
<kkerwin> Marco: Not to get offtopic, but really?
<Marco> I installed it
<Marco> and it was worse than beta 1
<Marco> It's possible I did something wrong
<Marco> but nothing loaded
<DanaG> Same for me.
<Marco> I got a blank grey bar
<Marco> and a blank black desktop
<DanaG> A blank desktop with no applets.
<DanaG> To me, beta implies semi-functional, though possibly very buggy.
<DanaG> This KDE4 seemed to be not even the slightest bit functional.
<VousDeux> this guidance-power-manager sure does seem to be working much better for me since the updates today, but it's still not quite right...earlier it said my battery was at 34% for quite awhile, but it was plugged in the whole time...at least it didn't start trippin' like before though
<hsystem-x> well i have seen some videos, it looks pretty cool.
<hsystem-x> and the graphics...
<Marco> hsystem-x, I'm sure it's nice when it works
<dominiquew> well
<dominiquew> u gotta love the frozen nicknames
<Ximal> what other chat clients for irc are there ?
<kkerwin> Hi, I'm in a bit of a bind. I made the mistake of updating to Gutsy at the moment, and I have a paper that I need to work on for tommorrow. Xgl seems to be set to run on default. I was wondering how I could disable Xgl and run Xorg for now?
<Ximal> lol.. im running fine... i just updated
<Ximal> the updater and installer went pfft is all for me
<kkerwin> Xgl seems to be slowing down my graphics rendering considerably, that's why I want to get rid of it.
<NightBird> kkerwin: uninstall xgl, log back in, xorg will work
<Ximal> but i have complete sound now.. it's an upside.. heh
<kkerwin> NightBird: Hehe. Of course. Always the simple fix that I never think of.
<NightBird> I had the same problem when I updated
<hsystem-x> ehm
<hsystem-x> Marco
<macogw> ok new compiz is installed so hopefully its ok now
<hsystem-x> did you follow this instructions, this are oficial instructions : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<hsystem-x> for kubuntu
<kkerwin> Why'd they make Xgl default?
<hsystem-x> maybe you did something very wrong.
<kkerwin> Are they thinking of switching to it from Xorg?
<NightBird> no
<Marco> hsystem-x, I followed them
<NightBird> kkerwin: I think it's just a glitch or something
<macogw> kkerwin: er.....xgl doesn't mean there's no xorg
<hsystem-x> and you have ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Marco> ubuntu
<kkerwin> kubuntu
<Marco> to be fair
<hsystem-x> marco maybe is that, since you have gnome
<Marco> ...
<Marco> so?
<macogw> hsystem-x: why should you need to already have kde installed to install kde?  that makes no sense
<hsystem-x> did you set kde default?
<Marco> hsystem-x, why does having gnome make a difference
<Marco> how does the default make a difference
<hsystem-x> lol
<Marco> "default" is only what gdm chooses unless you tell it otherwise
<Marco> it means nothing else to the system
<Ximal> ok i noticed something wrong ... how come i can't open stuff that would be WINE operated ?
<hsystem-x> well did you try using kdm
<RAOF> kkerwin: We didn't?  I just made it so that when you install xgl it's set up so that you're using xgl?
<hsystem-x> ?
<Marco> once again
<Marco> makes no difference
<Marco> kdm and gdm just execute the script
<Marco> *same scripts
<Ximal> is anyone seeing this text ?
<kkerwin> RAOF: Ah. I must have had Xgl installed then on Feisty, but was using Xorg. Then when I updated, Xgl was reinstalled and then set to default.
<Marco> Ximal, yes
<hsystem-x> ok i will try, imposible that it doesnt work ... somethign is wrong im pretty sure.
<Ximal> oh ok
<RAOF> kkerwin: Indeed.
<Marco> kkerwin, what gfx card do you have?
<Ximal> how come i can't open the installer file for Mirc ?
<kkerwin> Marco: Radeon Mobility 9600. (fglrx)
<Ximal> the exe ? using wine i mean ?
<Marco> kkerwin, you can't use aiglx/
<RAOF> Ximal: Because we're saving you from yourself? :)
<Marco> ?
<Marco> Ximal, open it from the cli
<macogw> kkerwin: xgl runs on top of xorg.  its not a "one or the other" relationship
<macogw> Ximal: why d you need mirc?
<Ximal> nah raof.. i just wanna use a better client than XChat .. i keep getting disconnected from the freenode and ubuntu servers..
<VousDeux> man, I could have sworn the KornerMonitor_Amarok had a dual-core version before
<kkerwin> Marco: I was able to on Feisty, haven't tried yet on Gutsy. Xgl was set to default at the moment.
<macogw> Ximal: getting disconnected isnt likely to be your client
<RAOF> Although technically that's just xglx.  Xegl does'nt have an underlying X server.
<macogw> Ximal: and better than xchat means irssi :P
<Ximal> it's a timeout issue i think
<kkerwin> macogw: Indeed. For some reason, Xgl doesn't like my Gfx card. :-(
<macogw> is it one that uses AIGLX instead of Xgl?
<Marco> kkerwin, XGL is a pretty hackish solution
<Ximal> irssi ?
<macogw> i was very confused trying to get XGL working and then learned that because I have Intel I can't use it anyway and had to wait a month for AIGLX to come out
<Marco> aiglx or nvidia drivers are the preferred method
<kkerwin> Well, all, thank you very much for helping me out. But alas, I have a philosophy paper to finish and you have enabled me to finish writing it. Thanks for getting me out of a bind.
<Ximal> can't find it on add/remove
<macogw> Ximal: its a command line irc client.  bitchx is another one
<kkerwin> Marco: Indeed. To bad that it was on by default. :-/
<Ximal> bitchx is good.. i used to use it
<Marco> macogw, bitchx is nice
<Marco> shame it doesn't support tabs
<macogw> Ximal: there arent generally command line apps in add/remove.    "sudo apt-get install bitchx" or "sudo apt-get install irssi"
<Ximal> i like mirc because it's script kiddie friendly..
<macogw> huh???
<Ximal> i like setting up my own on this action etc scripts..
<macogw> why would you WANT that
<Marco> Ximal, you said the wrong thing
<Ximal> like on connect perform this and that yadda
<Marco> you mean scriptable
<macogw> oo ok
<Marco> not script kiddie friendly
<Marco> that's very negative
<macogw> what you said translated as "i want script kiddies to try to h4x0r m3"
<RAOF> Ximal: Then you want irssi :)
<Ximal> huh marco ?
<Ximal> why would i say the wrong thing ?
<Ximal> i didn't say anything in a derogatory term..
<macogw> Ximal: script kiddie = not good enough to be a real hacker.  just uses other people's scripts then goes "i'm so 1337!"
<macogw> script kiddie is most definitely a negative term
<macogw> like...thats a big instult
<macogw> *insult
<Ximal> nah m8..
<macogw> yeah
<Marco> yeah chap
<macogw> script kiddies are wannabes
<Ximal> i meant to simple refer to the fact that i like altering scripts to fit my own needs.. not hack insult
<macogw> they think they're hackers, but they really just suck
<Marco> Ximal, script kiddie is NOT the word you're looking for
<macogw> as marco said, the word for that is "scriptable"
<Ximal> err should i say... I learn to alter things by reading and changing code to fit my needs
<Ximal> ahh... well don't get insulted guys..
<macogw> you "want a scriptable app"
<Marco> we're not insulted
<Marco> just be careful saying that
<Marco> you're accidentally insulting yourself
* oshiii-_^ is insulted
<Ximal> yeah.. with perimeters i can operate within
<macogw> but anywho, irssi is very scriptable
<RAOF> http://irssi.org/scripts/ , for example.
<Marco> xchat scripting is horrible
<Ximal> sudo apt-get install irssi
<Ximal> grrr
<Marco> I remember giving it a go
<Marco> the documentation is poor
<Ximal> ahh there we go.. wrong window.. lol
<hsystem-x> Well Marco, is not for everyone :)
<Ximal> still can't open frostwire for some reason
<hsystem-x> things cant be so easy.
<Ximal> is there any command i can enter into terminal to check what the error with it would be ?
<macogw> oh sweet auto-ident irssi scripts
<Marco> hsystem-x, I wrote some plugins in C
<Marco> but there was just so much functionality missing
<macogw> auto-ident is what makes me use xchat more than irssi
<macogw> Ximal: for frostwire do you get a white window?
<Marco> macogw, are you running compiz?
<usser> Ximal: run frostwire from terminal
<Ximal> nah i don't get a white window..
<macogw> Marco: ask ximal...thats what i was getting at though
<Ximal> it just doesn't start period
<macogw> run it fro the term and see what it spits out
<macogw> *from
<Marco> Ximal, are you running compiz?
<Ximal> don't know what compiz iz to be honest..
<Marco> do you have special effects
<Ximal> i just run something...  if it doesn't run... i come here to ask it's capabilities
<hsystem-x> :|
<Ximal> i have my ati restricted driver running.. if u mean by that special effects..
<Marco> no
<Marco> I mean like
<macogw> Ximal: wobbly windows?
<Marco> do your windows wobble?
<hsystem-x> :|
<Ximal> u mean like when exiting them ? etc
<Marco> when you change workspaces, are things animated
<Marco> do things fade in and out
<Ximal> lemme check.. 1 moment
<macogw> do a little magic lamp thing when they minimize
<Ximal> wasn't paying attention
<macogw> workspace on a cube...
<hsystem-x> ok XImal any effects that is not normal on windows.....
<macogw> if they were, you'd likely notice by now
<Ximal> well
<macogw> i sit there and play with them in class :P
<Marco> I'd like to use epic or bitchx, but they don't handle lots of channels very well
<Ximal> nothing different.. no trails due to low fps etc
<Ximal> how do i check.. and what command would i use to run frosty from the terminal ? please
<macogw> Ximal: just type frostwire
<Ximal> here
<macogw> Ximal: pretty much *anything* runs by typing its name in the terminal.  when that doesn't work, you can type the first couple letters and hit tab twice, then all the commands that start with that will be listed
<Ximal> what's the website for pastebin ?
<macogw> Ximal: pastebin.ca
<Ximal> thank u.. 1 moment
<Ximal> going to past the get error results and the frost results seperately
<Ximal> brb
<usser> i wonder is there any way to ln -s a bunch of files from some dir
<usser> not dir
<usser> whats inside
<hsystem-x> what you people prefer ^^ ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<hsystem-x> gnome or kde?
<hsystem-x> :|
<usser> hsystem-x: i like kde very much )
<macogw> Ximal: you get errors from "sudo apt-get install irssi"??
<Ximal> http://pastebin.ca/730289
<Ximal> yep..
<Ximal> there's the paste
<Marco> Ximal, have you run apt-get update
<LiMaO> hsystem-x: gnome. i can't stand kde.
<macogw> hsystem-x: gnome for me.  i tried kde and it's way too annoying.  i dont like qt and kde doesnt have the right "flow" for me
<Marco> hsystem-x, gnome, it's much more polished.  It's also prettier
<hsystem-x> i like both but i prefer KDE personally im a kde fan.
<macogw> enlightenment 17 is also very high
<Marco> gtk is beautiful
<macogw> fluxbox too
<Marco> macogw, has e17 stabilised
<macogw> as far as lightweight goes
<Marco> or is it still crashing all the time?
<bur[n] er> speaking of fluxbox, anyone got a fluxbox 1.0 screenshot with  their new default theme?
<macogw> Marco: it's the most stable alpha you will ever see
<Ximal> you mean do sudo apt-get update ?
<sfasfd> usser: you want to see all files in all subfolder?
<hsystem-x> xcfs is algo pretty good, very similar to gnome.
<hsystem-x> xfcs*
<Marco> macogw, I ran it in gentoo maybe 6 months to a year ago
<macogw> Marco: its only an alpha, as far as i can tell, because they want to build up apps using their libs and turn it into a DE
<Marco> and I recall liking it
<macogw> fluxbox and gnome+cf are the things i like running when out n about
<macogw> because gnome+cf gets "oooo" and fluxbox has that nice effect where you look 1337
<macogw> bloody hell, i was raising the volume with alsamixer in fluxbox and a guy came up going "i gotta ask, what are you DOING?" "making it louder" and then he's just kinda "oh.  right.... what are you using?" "linux" and cue linux/girl astonishment :P
<usser> sfasfd: no im making static links and theres a lot of them
<magicrobotmonkey> heh
<usser> sfasfd: and i want to do all at once
<AirBender> Good Night to all
<Ximal> anyone ?
<hsystem-x> XD
<macogw> AirBender: fan?
<usser> ln -s `find /path/to/dir` doesnt do
<Ximal> ughh ... another error
<AirBender> ?
<AirBender> lol
<Ximal> 
<Ximal> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<Ximal> Reading package lists... Done
<Ximal> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Ximal> ximal@ximal-laptop:~$
<macogw> Ximal: update-notifier ws broken recently.
<LiMaO> has gutsy been fixed?
<DanaG> My issue with meeting people is that I can never remember anybody's names.
<hsystem-x> there are fewer linux woman users ... and most of them are system analist or programmers.
<Ximal> well update notifier is working on me right now.. haha
<Ximal> that's wierd
<macogw> LiMaO: im still in "works for me" mode but Ximal can't get update-notifier to upgrade
<Ximal> compix core update notifier
<DM|> I was talking to a gnome guy.. he said there was a way to right click and encrypt files in the new gnome, am i missing it
<Ximal> all kinds are working now
<LiMaO> hsystem-x: my wife is a linux user. but due to lack of options lol.. anyway, she didn't like windows viruses anyway
<DanaG> Plus, I'm not good at initiating conversation.
<hsystem-x> wow 13 updates GOSH...
<DanaG> Well, not about anything not to do with computers.
<DanaG> And the engineering college at Cal Poly is, oh, about 80% male.
<macogw> hsystem-x: well as pleia2 said when the newletter said i became a member "oh great how's anyone supposed to know we exist if when we get mentioned we're still called guys?" since i was a "he" according to the newsletter
<LiMaO> macogw: people surely are rushing to fix stuff... you can see by the huge amount of updates/day
<macogw> LiMaO: my mom's a linux user due to lack of options originally but now because she loves it
<hsystem-x> LiMao any (ANY) linux distribution is more stable than Vista even a gutsy alpha with kde 4 LOL
<LiMaO> lol
<macogw> LiMaO: she says to her friends "oh she installed this linux thing on the computer and i just love it.  it's so much easier to use than windows, and the computer's a lot faster now"
<LiMaO> never touched a pc running vista.. and never felt attracted to it..
<macogw> i tried vista during beta
<DanaG> My parents are too stubborn to try anything.
<hsystem-x> never do that XD.
<hsystem-x> hahah
<usser> LiMaO: same here
<Ximal> hmm
<macogw> my (compiz-capable) video card was going at 2fps (or so it seemed) on the screensaver with nothing running O_i
<macogw> *O_o
<DanaG> Another cool thing: PulseAudio.
<hsystem-x> this is very offtopic : did you notice the BIG BIG bug on vista, how does microsoft launched a system with suck a bug LOL
<hsystem-x> such
<hsystem-x> *
<macogw> hsystem-x: the one where the sound quality goes all shitty?
<DanaG> What bug?  Isn't Vista made mostly of bugs?
<usser> ok how come theres no tray icon in frostwire
<DanaG> (You should've seen the newsgroups during the betas.)
<LiMaO> DanaG: a few times a year my mom sit's here and ask "where's the internet?" - after i explain to her where firefox icon is, she says "oh, just have to click on this 'earth' thing" and she 'just do it'(tm) eheh
<DanaG> Aack, VirtualBox slaughters my clipboard.  It turns stuff into random kanji.
<sfasfd> i have just downgraded my new vista laptop to xp (not that i use it often only for games)
<hsystem-x> this happen on any vista system, the explorer crash in a way that aero and all the graphics get distortioned, also the bar dissapear or move to the top
<DanaG> 
<hsystem-x> it really sucks.. even on preinstalled machines.
<Marco> I downloaded lots of the longhorn alpha's and then Vista Betas and RC 1
<hsystem-x> even with an nvidia with 512 mb video ram LOL
<Marco> they were all very dissapointing
<DanaG> Oh, and don't forget about Creative..... their name is now mud.
<macogw> DanaG: ??
<DanaG> Look on their forums to see what I mean.
<hsystem-x> and they cant even launch an update and fix the dam bug LOL
<hsystem-x> haha...
<Ximal> brb ...daughter just fell on her forehead hard
<Ximal> brb
<macogw> DanaG: just tell us i dont feel like hunting down which thread of their forums makes them "mud"
<DanaG> Is there a way to bind ctrl-volUP to change a secondary mixer?
<hsystem-x> but anyway, thats what happen when microsoft try to imitate linux C-F or mac OS effectos LOLL
<hsystem-x> disasters comes haa
<hsystem-x> effects*
<DanaG> Their entire Vista forum is full of angry people.  It's almost fun to point and laugh about.
<Ximal> ok
<hsystem-x> yes.
<DanaG> I got off the (free for me) Vista ship when I deleted my Vista partition to make more room for Ubuntu.
<Ximal> now the update notifier said i'm up to date after doing sudo apt-get update
<Ximal> what's that mean ? that i'm fixed ? as in the updater is ok now ?
<macogw> DanaG: oh but its nothing to do with creative turning evil, right?
<hsystem-x> did you know what they are doing? they are shipping a cd that downgrade the system , it came with systems that comes with vista jhaha LOL
<hsystem-x> that so shitty..
<usser> Ximal: yes
<macogw> DanaG: i just formatted my lappy when i bought it instead of using the xp
<hsystem-x> with XP looll
<macogw> hsystem-x: yeah you can call ms and ask for a downgrade kit
<Ximal> also .. i need to give you guys my paste of my frostwire issue..
<macogw> hsystem-x: i was asked before "are you gonna upgrade to vista?" and my standard response is "upgrade?  that's a DOWNGRADE!"
<DanaG> Oh, and if you miss transparency when stuck in Windows, go get Windowblinds 6.  It's well worth the 20 bucks.
<hsystem-x> it is hilarous you bought a pc with vista WOOHHH and when you opened the box, you find a CD to downgrade to XP loll people faces are like :S.
<hsystem-x> LOL
<macogw> so really, by going back to xp, i maintain that you are really upgrading your system to an older os
<Ximal> http://pastebin.ca/730301
<hsystem-x> you bought vista to use XP lol
<Ximal> would someone look at and tell me what the issue there is ? on http://pastebin.ca/730301
<DanaG> Here's the theme I use when in Windows:  
<DanaG> ARgh
<DanaG> **** VirtualBox!
<macogw> Ximal: looks like someone just coded something wrong
<DanaG> http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=5758&libid=1&c=1http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=5758&libid=1&c=1
<macogw> DanaG: could be microsoft encodings v. unicode
<Ximal> well ? explain .. elaborate ? maco ?
<macogw> Ximal: looks like it's a plain old bug in frostwire's code.  do you know java?
<hsystem-x> saw i mcirosoft representant... or whatever is called , showing vista LOL , she said things like: "look at this effects" LOL
<Ximal> not much..
<usser> Ximal: did u install frostwire from .deb file?
<Ximal> so i need to redownload it ?
<Ximal> yes
<Ximal> from deb
<macogw> hsystem-x: please say you whipped out a linux lappy and said "and compare them to THESE effects!"
<Ximal> download and reinstall ?
<hsystem-x> i was just thinking on powering on my laptop with linux to say LOOKS AT THIS EFFECTS
<hsystem-x> and all free
<DanaG> My LCD is not bright enough to show off with.
<hsystem-x> when in the conference
<macogw> i need to mess with my init.d and get my bootup time shortened
<macogw> i just bought Hacking Ubuntu to get more info on that
<macogw> it's not newb-oriented at all, which is nice
<hsystem-x> lol and then she presented a table with the prices LOLL
<macogw> my other ubuntu books are for newbies, so i keep them next to mom's computer
<DanaG> !info bootchart
<ubotu> bootchart: boot sequence auditing and chart generator. In component main, is extra. Version 0.9-0ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 97 kB, installed size 192 kB
<hsystem-x> and i was saying LOL linux is free and you get more than that XD
<hsystem-x> to the people around me haha XD
<macogw> DanaG: yes i have bootchart :) i just need to figure out how to fudge with things
<DanaG> 50 seconds this last boot.
<macogw> DanaG: that is WAY too long
<DanaG> Readahead takes a bit of time.
<macogw> i had 22 seconds in feisty in like march
<macogw> as of august its like 27-37
<macogw> and lately 45 seconds
<DanaG> What exactly is readahead?
<Ximal> why would you need to HACK something when you can open it with a hex editor and just read the code ?
<usser> Ximal: i cant write private msgs, but sudo dpkg --purge frostwire will uninstall the thing
<Ximal> seriously guys..
<macogw> Ximal: O_o do you know what hacking means?
<Ximal> if i purge it usser ... can i reinstall clean ?
<usser> Ximal: because u have source code
<hsystem-x> usser i know whats your problem..
<usser> Ximal: yea sure
<hsystem-x> you doent have JRE 6
<hsystem-x> try on a konsole writing
<hsystem-x> frostwire
<usser> hsystem-x: what?
<Ximal> maco ... hacking is gaining access or information to something you normally wouldn't have by usually less than legal means..
<hsystem-x> it will say, something like, cant find java
<macogw> Ximal: that's cracking silly
<hsystem-x> you need java to run frostwire.
<usser> hsystem-x: u talking to me?
<Ximal> hacking is what then ? oh leet versed master ?
<hsystem-x> yes
<macogw> Ximal: hacking is finding a non-obvious or nifty way to make the system obey
<hsystem-x> you said your frostwire wont start.
<Ximal> ahh
<hsystem-x> i guess.
<Ximal> you mean like going to terminal and telling it to fix itself and it doing it ?
<macogw> Ximal: don't listen to Dateline.  they tend to be wrong :P
<usser> hsystem-x: oh i do have java just spent 2 hours installing it, lol i was telling Ximal how to remove pgms
<hsystem-x> but did you
<hsystem-x> make it default?
<hsystem-x> ok i mean..
<hsystem-x> what method did you used to install java?
<usser> hsystem-x: i installed from java site
<hsystem-x> na na dont do that...
<Ximal> hmm
<macogw> Ximal: well with software hacks, it might be when you have one of those epiphany moments after trying to get an algorithm to work and you come up with some weird 2 line thing that evades 30 lines of code and anyone looking at it goes "wow...that's amazing.  it makes SENSE, but i would NEVER have thought of that"
<hsystem-x> install fro mrepositories
<Ximal> i got j5 and jre6 installed
<hsystem-x> install from repositories, thats the problem...
<usser> hsystem-x: repos are all broken, /etc/alternatives point nowhere
<Ximal> maybe i need the 32 bit one..
<macogw> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<macogw> then sudo update-java-alternatives
<usser> hsystem-x: dude i have no problem with java it works for me )))
<hsystem-x> do what macogw said
<hsystem-x> (Y)
<hsystem-x> thats what you need.
<usser> come on guys i know what to do
<usser> im a bit experienced too
<hsystem-x> did you tried running frostwire from a console... to see the errors..
<hsystem-x> ?
<jaek_> guys, when i open "Format -> Paragraph..." in OO 2.3 it hangs OO... anyone else have this problem?
<Ximal> hmm
<Ximal> brb
<DanaG> HOw can I shorten my boot time?
<macogw> Ximal: check out the New Hackers' Dictionary's online incarnation, The Jargon File, at http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/frames.html
<Ximal> sheesh
<Ximal> why does everyone wanna be king of Nynex .. aka Verizon now..
<Ximal> i don't get it..
<macogw> DanaG: well ya gotta figure out what's taking too long then why...then mess with init.d & upstart
<macogw> havent read the book yet though
<macogw> grrr i cant find anyone to eat dinner :(
<Ximal> hmm
<jaek_> wow, oo 2.3 hangs when i even try to open the "formatting" window (F11)
<jaek_> nobody else having trouble with OO?
<Ximal> no luck yet
<Ximal> on getting frostwire to work
<jack|ass> anyone see a problem with suspend in gutsy?
<Ximal> i'm really getting friggin ansty..
<jack|ass> seems like it didn't go off quite right and my raid array got desync'd
<hsystem-x> ok XIMAL
<hsystem-x> do this
<hsystem-x> open terminal
<hsystem-x> if you are with ubuntu type
<Ximal> done
<hsystem-x> if ubuntu, type metacity --replace
<hsystem-x> or if kubuntu ,.. kwin --replace
<hsystem-x> then type frostwire in terminal too
<hsystem-x> frostwire and enter
<hsystem-x> and see the output..
<hsystem-x> then copy the errors :)
<hsystem-x> here.
<Ximal> hmm
<Ximal> you trying to poison me ? but ok ?
<hsystem-x> just making sure that compiz turn off.
<Ximal> ok terminal is doing nothing
<hsystem-x> is tuned off*
<hsystem-x> thats why i mentiones replace stuff
<hsystem-x> if you run frostwire and you have it installed, it must show output on the terminal
<hsystem-x> on terminal type frostwire.
<hsystem-x> in*
<Ximal> ok go here http://pastebin.ca/730310
<Ximal> http://pastebin.ca/730310 is the right pastebin to see for frostwire
<smo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40035/
<hsystem-x> thats the error that shows up?
<hsystem-x> those are*?
<Ximal> yep
<smo> any idears on that damn error after installing fglrx
<smo> with xgl
<Ximal> that's the entire thing preceeding after i type in frostwire
<smo> gnome-session won t start
<frostburn> where's compiz log sent to?
<sainzeo> hey everyone, after upgrading to the beta of gutsy, my ncpmount does not work anymore - everything is installed that ncp needs - any suggestions?
<sainzeo> i get the error "Invalid Server Response (-330) in nds login
<riotkittie> ew. alternate installs seem so dreadfully slow. its amazing how being able to use a box while installing makes time fly :|
<riotkittie> i dont know why i'm complaining because it's not like i didnt grab my laptop and overcome that obstacle. but still.
<DanaG> Oh hey, is Preload worth keeping, or should I just remove it?
<Ximal> ok
<Ximal> how do i purge the java i've installed so far ?
<LiMaO> Ximal: hey, welcome to the team! the ones with java problems hehe
<usser> lol
<Ximal> * smacks self in head *
<LiMaO> Ximal: i got rid of all my attemps to get java working on gutsy but overwriting it with a fresh install of feisty =)
<LiMaO> from gutsy 64bit to feisty 64bit
<LiMaO> using 32bit firefox + java + flash
<Ximal> nah
<Ximal> my wireless adapter only works on my laptop with this distro for some reason..
* usser opera 32 bit+ flash + java
<Ximal> every other single attempt at linux of any other kind or distro purely ruins my harddrive's mbr.. and doesn't let me dual boot and make my wireless internal adapter work
<Ximal> i'm quite happy if i can't download cammed movies from the theater and such or porn for that matter..
<Ximal> but it's the ethical issue of just MAKING IT WORK .. lol
<LiMaO> usser: there's that new opera 64bit alpha
<LiMaO> some people says it works and is nice
<usser> LiMaO: nah i use 32bit cause of java
<usser> LiMaO: and flash
<LiMaO> yeah, but some are saying opera 64bit works with flash and java (?)
<LiMaO> i'm not really sure about java, but they say flash works
<usser> LiMaO: flash itself 32bit
<usser> LiMaO: if it does only through some sort of wrapper
<LiMaO> well, i just saw it on the forums @ ubuntuforums... didn't read all about it, as opera is out of question for me, specially an alpha
<LiMaO> don't know much about it =)
<LiMaO> all in all, it's all working for us, so no worries hehe
<usser> LiMaO: i personally find firefox to be a bloat
<usser> ehh
<usser> pardon my english there
<LiMaO> didn't have any problem with it.. never found it to be resource hungry.. so nothing bad to say about it
<usser> LiMaO: load the same page in firefox and opera and see how much memory each use
<usser> LiMaO: firefox uses almost 30% more
<LiMaO> but isn't it always low? i mean, i have 3 tabs open right now and it's taking only 22mb
<LiMaO> and from 22mb to something like 17 isn't such a big difference
<frostburn> how common are segfaults with compiz on amd64/nvidia restricted
<usser> frostburn: did u download the latest compiz update
<usser> frostburn: compiz was updated twice today
<Ximal> i got flash working ! lol
<frostburn> usser, yes i got it today
<Ximal> but java still messed up
<usser> frostburn: the first update kept segfaulting
<usser> frostburn: for me
<frostburn> usser, it's been segfaulting since i've been using it
<usser> frostburn: oh
<usser> frostburn: well it ocassionally does that here maybe once a day
<frostburn> the screen flickers after compiz is restarted until the next reboot
<usser> frostburn: it doesnt for me
<LiMaO> Ximal: are you still optimistic about getting java working? hehe
<Ximal> yeah
<Ximal> but i'm gonna go get a blunt..
<Ximal> maybe that will slow me down for the night..
<Ximal> i need a break from it..
<logreeval> I have a wireless WMP54g wireless card rt61 chipset, would it be better supported in gutsy?
<frostburn> probably =P
<frostburn> if you don't have any time constraints, play around
<seamus7> once the update-notifier is fixed, is it okay to upgrade to gutsy?
<bazhang> hi!
<logreeval> lol frostburn
<logreeval> ok, thanks again ;)
<sainzeo> hey everyone, after upgrading to the beta of gutsy, my ncpmount does not work anymore - everything is installed that ncp needs - any suggestions?
<bazhang> topic is don't run Gutsy?--update notifier has been broken for a while--just fixed itself on my box..haha
<LiMaO> bazhang: unfortunately there are a lot of people who are new to linux that aren't able to fix their stuff.. that's why the warning's on topic
<LiMaO> =P
<quigz> so is compiz-fusion on gusty i heard by rumor that it is
<usser> quigz: it sure is
<bazhang> LiMaO: thanks! and a nasty bug it is...shiver..
<quigz> nice!
<bazhang> quigz not so
<quigz> what do you mean bazhang?
<seamus7> out of curiosity.. in these last 10 days before official release ... aren't all the bugs deemed relatively minor or is there just faith that they're minor ... wondering at one point the version is frozen and release?
<bazhang> quigz I thought you meant that compiz-fusion was broken..
<bazhang> nine days!
<quigz> oh ok sorry for the confusion
<bazhang> my bad
<earlmred> no, not all of them are minor.
<WGGMk> where are the samba user's stored?
<bazhang> something like 19 critical bugs.
<earlmred> WGGMk, in smbusers
<superstrings> Is there a list of the critical bugs somewhere?
<LiMaO> seamus7: some bugs are pretty critical.. they must be working hard to meet the deadline
<seamus7> .. but there's faith at the top that those 19 bugs can be ironed out in the next 9 days?
<seamus7> oh ok
<WGGMk> earlmred: path?? ive checked /etc/samba/ and /usr/share/samba
<bazhang> seamus7: no question I have faith..
<LiMaO> as someone said, hackers type fast and don't sleep... 9 days = 216 hours.. plenty of time =P
<earlmred> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+bugs
<bazhang> hahaha
<seamus7> :)
<earlmred> LiMaO, i pulled 106 hours at work last week ... yeah.
<earlmred> that's about right
<LiMaO> you see.. it's just a matter of managing time =P
<earlmred> 106 hours is still 8 hours a day of sleep/whatever
<defcon> ralink based cards still dont work in gutsy
<earlmred> i could've been doing something else productive!
<defcon> isnt wireless cards high priority for gutsy?
<earlmred> wtf some asshole put a edgy beta bug under gutsy
<quigz> defcon:  you mean getting off the restricted drivers?
<defcon> i dont think thousands of people with these cards will want to run ubuntu without wireless
<defcon> no its not restricted
<LiMaO> "sleeping is optional."
<nemik> so is anyone able to run the new compiz updates on an intel 965?
<defcon> its part of the kernel, every other distro ralink cards work
<LiMaO> as is lunching and such useless stuff
<superstrings> Speaking of sleeping is optional, anyone having suspend issues?
<earlmred> nemik, hold on and i will tell you :)
<WGGMk> earlmred: what is the path to smbuser's
<defcon> i dont think thousands of people will want to download gutsy and compile there own drivers
<feliciano> where can I download iso image for gutsy?
<nemik> thank earlmred
<earlmred> nemik, seems to be working ...
<bazhang> defcon: wireless cards are fairly cheap...
<earlmred> my windows do neat things :)
<LiMaO> feliciano: www.ubuntu.com ?
<nemik> earlmred: hmmm did you remove it from blacklist
<ephesius> did anyone have problems connecting to google in the beta?
<earlmred> nemik, Version: 1:0.6.0+git20071006-0ubuntu2
<earlmred> nemik, is what i have installed
<feliciano> LiMaQ gutsy??
<feliciano> yeah thanks
<nemik> earlmred: and you're running an intel 965 card? those are disabled
<defcon> bazhang, yea but these are open sourced cards that work with every other os
<defcon> and distro
<defcon> for that matter
<earlmred> nemik, oh i'm sorry, i'm 945 it looks like
<nemik> ah
<bazhang> defcon: not so, there are tons of distros they don't work with--a dozen at least, in cluding some of the big names..
<LiMaO> there goes someone that will have problems soon...
<nemik> earlmred: if you do 'locate libX11-xcb.so.1' does it exist? my compiz says it is missing it
<quigz> so do people installing the tribal releases actually help?
<LiMaO> the guy doesn't even know where to download gutsy and is willing to try it hehe
<cellofellow> I can't get this working http://linuxnotes.blogspot.com/2007/10/ati-hda-sigmatel-stac-9200-chipset-how.html
<cellofellow> Sound is Silent.
<bazhang> Hardy Heron 11/29 Tribe 1--be there!
<defcon> bazhang, well personally, the top 5 on distrowatch work with mine
<defcon> accept ubuntu
<defcon> I run a rt73
<earlmred> yeah, my sound is real quite, but has been since feisty =\
* DanaG has a Sigmatel STAC9250.
<defcon> others may have problems
<earlmred> i found a command to make it louder at one point, but i forget what it is
<DanaG> Audio playback works, but input is nonfunctional.
<cellofellow> Nothing works here.
<DanaG> In fact, I don't even get silence -- I just get a stall.
<LiMaO> earlmred: have you tried alsamixer, on terminal
<LiMaO> earlmred: then just pump up the volumes and enjoy
<bazhang> defcon--works for you, that's cool, but I've had nothing but trouble with ralink--open source, great, but poorly designed in my opinion.
<quigz> bazhang: thanks i will download it and try to help out the community!! (with great enthusiasm
<earlmred> LiMaO, it's already all the way up
<cellofellow> Until I messed with it, I had an ALSA device that was the NVIDIA HDA device, and the SigmaTel is OSS. Now the ALSA is gone but the OSS still there. Doesn't work anyway.
<bazhang> quigz I was so kidding..haha
<nemik> for some reason i think my x11 got recompiled with the xcb option, how can i put it back?
<earlmred> LiMaO, i also have two devices, the intel HDA, and the other uhhh
<quigz> bazhang: darn i was kinda hoping it was T_T
<earlmred> AD1981
<cellofellow> but I need some help, not working at all.
<bazhang> quigz:  no it is true--I was kidding about the be there part..
<cellofellow> (And I was worried about the wireless not working. Bahahaha.)
<quigz> bazhang: oh well then....
<LiMaO> earlmred: have you tried right clicking the speaker icon next to the clock, then 'open volume control' and check all the volumes of all devices there?
<earlmred> LiMaO, yeah, they're all the way up
<earlmred> bot devices
<cellofellow> I think I don't have the HDA-thingy module loaded. What module should I modprobe?
<LiMaO> earlmred: i'm not sure then
<earlmred> the test tones work.
<cellofellow> anyone?
<earlmred> it's a lenovo t60, if that helps at all.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, did you compile your own ALSA?
<cellofellow> nope
<earlmred> hmm
<earlmred> maybe gnome-alsamixer will help
<cellofellow> just alsamixer gives...
<cellofellow> one sec
<cellofellow> josh@flubber:~$ alsamixer
<cellofellow> ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default
<cellofellow> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<nemik> my compiz is requiring libx11-xcb now, why is this?
<riotkittie> i hope it was my own incompetence that killed compiz and not the recent update. i'm going to be irate if that reinstall was all for naught. >|
<Tommy> Hi, when booting gutsy i get thrown to a shell where i have to press ctrl+D to continue the boot. After that all works fine. Whats wrong here?
<cellofellow> Mine works. :-)
<cellofellow> Tommy: sounds like Recovery Mode (runlevel 1)
<LiMaO> Tommy: what's written on that shell?
<riotkittie> cellofellow: mine completely died earlier, and when i tried enable, i got an error message about how they couldnt be turned on
<Tommy> LiMaO: i cannot remember whats written, i just wanted to know if its just me (than i can fix it myself) or if this is  a big issue being fixed by devs
<earlmred> hmm
<earlmred> still very quiet
<LiMaO> Tommy: hmm i didn't have such problems when i had gutsy installed
<riotkittie> i'm not sure if it was because of the update, or because i'd enabled and disabled the restricted driver reallly quickly and then played with my screens. :|
<cellofellow> anybody know how to FIX sound? (I've never been able to fix sound in Linux. It either works from the LiveCD or not at all. :( )
<Tommy> Ok, thanks LiMaO. Now i know its just me i can work on fixing it
<cellofellow> granted, I can't fix sound in Windows either. ;)
<LiMaO> Tommy: sorry for not being able to help, not even provide consistent information, but hope you get it working =)
<riotkittie> my only two run-ins with sound issues have been, thankfully, ridiculously simple to fix
<Tommy> np
<cellofellow> riotkittie: volume?
<riotkittie> no :P
<cellofellow> Gah. I'm having LOTS of trouble installing Eclipse. It just WONT!
<cellofellow> Package conflicts or something.
<riotkittie> does your soundcard show in lshw?
<riotkittie> or lspci, for that matter
<cellofellow> ...
<earlmred> wow so
<earlmred> LiMaO, if i unmute my mic and turn it up
<earlmred> LiMaO, it makes horrible loud sounds.
<riotkittie> woo. 167 down. 240 to go. :|
<earlmred> LiMaO, louder than what i can actually get out of it... hmm
<cellofellow> ok, I see the Multimedia device, it's an nVidia MCP51 Intel HDA device.
<LiMaO> earlmred: that's weir
<LiMaO> d
<cellofellow> finding chipset...
<bazhang> ?
<earlmred> LiMaO, yeah, hmm
<bazhang> nvidia bought intel?
<LiMaO> i never had one single issue with sound under linux.. that's why i don't know much about it
<cellofellow> no, it's an Intel standard, nvidia hardware.
<Dr_willis> 'there are 223 updates' - Ick!  i just updated last night! :)
<Dr_willis> LiMaO,  neither have I. :)
<LiMaO> the only problems i had was to make enemy territory sound work together with teamspeak sound and microphone
<schreder> can anyone give me a hint as to why my network fails to wake up after I resume my laptop from sleep? Interface is up, but no ip is set (I use static ip at home). So every time I wake up from sleep I have to set the ip manually :S
<LiMaO> but it got it working
<bazhang> cellofellow: what's the card number?
<Dr_willis> other then getting the rear speakers going.
<Dr_willis> schreder,  is this a wireless network?
<schreder> no
<cellofellow> bazhang: MCP51 onboard High Definition Audio, SigmaTel STAC9200 chipset.
<bazhang> schreder: one of those really tough issues sleep on laptops in Linux.
<bazhang> cellofellow: ok--different than mine--I was having trouble too but last update (kernel-generic .13 fixed it).
<schreder> my wireless can die completely sometimes when waking up from sleep, needing a reboot :P
<cellofellow> here's a fix, but I can't figure it out. http://linuxnotes.blogspot.com/2007/10/ati-hda-sigmatel-stac-9200-chipset-how.html
<riotkittie> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=868053
<riotkittie> may prove helpful also
<schreder> it seems that nm-applet doesn't do a shit when it should setup networking
<KevlarSoul> anyone having any trouble with Nvidia 8800's?
<cellofellow> riotkittie: same instructions. The latter one is a copy/paste job I guess.
<cellofellow> I mean the former.
<riotkittie> ahh
<cellofellow> but I don't know what to do.
<bazhang> cellofellow: I'd wait for the fix; that is a really complex operation..
<bazhang> cellofellow: do headphones work?
<cellofellow> biggest thing I can't figure it out is: how to install things that depend on alsa packages if I manually install patched version?
<cellofellow> bazhang: haven't tried. Don't have any phones handy.
<riotkittie> wait a second. stupid question time, but is your sound muted in alsa?
<earlmred> hmm gonna try recompiling alsa drivers
<earlmred> maybe that will work
<bazhang> cellofellow: might want to try it..
<cellofellow> riotkittie: when I open alsamixer I get a weird error.
<cellofellow> no device sort of thing.
<riotkittie> theres a bug report on it dating back to may ...  Bug #117246
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117246 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Not work Audio device: "nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)"" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117246
<bazhang> cellofellow: have you adjusted pcm etc.?
<riotkittie> well, a similar bug. someone says it works on feisty.
<riotkittie> err gutsy.
<riotkittie> err.  ineed to shut up and drink coffee
<cellofellow> bazhang: alsamixer doesn't even start. There are no ALSA devices in the gnome sound config thingies.
<Negra> will U7.10 have fake raid support?
<Dr_willis> fake raid?
<earlmred> software raid?
<Negra> yeah
<earlmred> isn't that already an option in the installer?
<WGGMk> ok, dumb question. how do you rename a disk volume label... for instance.. i have an external hd with the lable say: DISK and want to make it say: DISK_EXTERNAL...
<earlmred> bah fucking compiling on laptop = slow.
<riotkittie> i believe so. under advanced? i'm not 100%
<earlmred> i'd almost cross compile from my opteron.
<earlmred> sheesh
<Negra> so i will be able to finally dual oot with my MS Weaksta and both have raid yeah!!!
<bazhang> dual woot?
<earlmred> wait.
<Dr_willis> ive gotten where i dont even bother with raid any more. :)
<Negra> a typo sorry
<earlmred> what software raid are you talking about
<earlmred> like onboard raid?
<earlmred> or what.
<Negra> yup
<bazhang> just kidding around..sorry.
<cellofellow> ah, well
<earlmred> dunno which onboard raid chipsets ubuntu supports
<Dr_willis> Linux has 'fully software' raid - where there is NO raid.. vs a  raid controller card that has part of its drivers in software.
<Negra> but installing a dual boot its very complicated as of now
<Dr_willis> no raid card.. i mean. :)
<Dr_willis> i just put linux on its own hd. and leave it alone. :)
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> you wish you could leave it alone..
<earlmred> heh oh shit
<earlmred> root@ubuntu:/usr/src/modules/alsa/alsa-driver# modprobe snd-hda-intel
<earlmred> FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.22-13-generic/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<earlmred> WARNING: Error running install command for snd_pcm
<earlmred> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.22-13-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Negra> thats how i have it, I got raid on MS weaksta (for gaming) and I have linux on a separete HD
<hydrogen> your module is out of sync with your kernel
<earlmred> hydrogen, i just compiled and installed it...
<hydrogen> earlmred: did you remove linux-ubuntu-modules first?
<earlmred> hydrogen, no ...
<hydrogen> well then..
<Negra> but It would be swell if I could have them both on raid in the sma raid0 HDD
<hydrogen> its loading that module
<earlmred> hydrogen, well don't i want some of those ...
<earlmred> i don't want to recompile all of my modules.
<hydrogen> or not loading that module
<hydrogen> earlmred: the modules have to be compiled against the running kernel
<earlmred> hydrogen, that's what i just did...
<hydrogen> earlmred: not if you are trying to use linux-ubuntu-modules
<hydrogen> which were compiled against a different version of the kernel
<earlmred> no, linux-ubuntu-modules is already installed and working ...
<hydrogen> right
<earlmred> i now compiled new alsa-kernel
<hydrogen> but
<hydrogen> you are trying to load a module
<hydrogen> from there
<hydrogen> still
<hydrogen> and its out of date
<hydrogen> and you are getting an error
<hydrogen> its elementary.
<earlmred> uh, no
<earlmred> i could previously load that module, until right this moment
<earlmred> when i recompiled alsa-kernel
<earlmred> from alsa source
<hydrogen> then the new module was compiled against a version of the kernel thats not running
<earlmred> err alsa-driver, sorry.
<hydrogen> that message means there was a version mismatch somewhere
<hydrogen> without knowing what you were doing, I cannot tell you exactly where
<earlmred> cp ac97_bus.ko /lib/modules/2.6.22-13-generic/kernel/sound/misc ...
<earlmred> from the install
<earlmred> and i'm running 2.6.22-13-generic
<hydrogen> dood
<riotkittie> yay. 370 updates down. 40 to go. :|
<hydrogen> the error message doesn't lie
<nemik> is anyone else getting "Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing" since a few updates ago for compiz?
<earlmred> i guess i just killed my sound completely then.
<riotkittie> nemik: i got it. oh no. oh nooooooo. it was the update that killed compiz completely. and not my stupidity. <dies>
<riotkittie> nemik: wait. can you proceed to load compiz after getting that error?
<nemik> riotkittie: i can't run it anymore at all
<nemik> was working fine before though. but i have the intel 965 card that's blacklisted. just had to unblacklist to get it working again then it was fine
<riotkittie> nemik: ah. i have a ati that, afaik, isnt blacklisted. :|
<crdlb> nemik, LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace
<crdlb> try that
* riotkittie jots that down just in case she runs into breakage after the update 
<WGGMk> how do you rename a disk label?
<earlmred> i guess i need to download linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-13-generic again, and force reinstall
<Dr_willis> WGGMk,  the tune2fs command Ibelive can do that.
<Dr_willis> or was it tunefs
<hydrogen> tune2fs
<WGGMk> Dr_willis: is there any repercussion for renaming a disk label that is not clean formated or already has data on it?
<Dr_willis> I tweak my fstab to mount based on label some times.
<Dr_willis> You cant lavel a disk thats not formated...
<Dr_willis> it lables the filesystem
<nemik> crdlb: it runs i guess but no windows. emerald --replace or gtk-blah --replace don't start them either
<Dr_willis> Ibelive. :)
<crdlb> nemik, but you have effects?
<WGGMk> Dr_willis: so you cant rename a lable without formatting first?
<nemik> no
<Dr_willis> WGGMk,  you can change the label at any time
<crdlb> nemik, what does: "which compiz" say?
<nemik> crdlb: /usr/bin/compiz
<nemik> is yours working? with the gma965 chip?
<riotkittie> hmm. can i stop a package thats been downloaded from installing? i dont want to update compiz and end up where i was before my reinstall >_>
<crdlb> nemik, and: file $(which compiz)
<nemik> crdlb: /usr/bin/compiz: POSIX shell script text executable
<crdlb> ok
<nemik> is yours working? which chipset?
<Dr_willis> WGGMk,  howevert i notice that the /dev/disk/by-label entry dosent get updated till a reboot. (i think)
<Dr_willis> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<crdlb> nemik, bit of longshot but anyway: compiz.real --replace ccp & gtk-window-decorator --replace &
<crdlb> nemik, I don't actually use gutsy :)
<crdlb> but I know compiz very well
<nemik> crdlb: nope, got same "Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing" error
<crdlb> oops
<earlmred> fuck
<nemik> and you're lucky :/
<RAOF> !ohmy | earlmred
<ubotu> earlmred: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<crdlb> nemik, LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz.real --replace ccp & gtk-window-decorator --replace &
<earlmred> where can i download linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-13-generic to reinstall it using dpkg?
<crdlb> that's what I meant to give you
<sfasfd> how do i disable compiz if it doesn't work after my upgrade/restart?
<earlmred> RAOF, sorry.
<crdlb> sfasfd, you can boot into the failsafe session
<Dr_willis> sfasfd,  cant get to gnome system/settings menu?
<RAOF> earlmred: "sudo aptitude reinstall linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-13-generic"
<crdlb> if nothing else works
<sfasfd> failsafe kde and than do what
<nemik> crdlb: lol, loading then segfalts :/
<crdlb> afaik that trick only works on gnome
<crdlb> nemik, :/ any output?
<crdlb> other than the segfault
<nemik> Segmentation fault      (core dumped)
<nemik> nothing else except above that it says it was adding plugins
<crdlb> nemik, one last idea:
<crdlb> nemik, LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz.real --replace decoration move wobbly & gtk-window-decorator --replace &
<sfasfd> crdlb: failsave and than where do i disable compiz (just in case)
<crdlb> if that works, then the problem is caused by your configuration (probably)
<WGGMk> I can not get this samba server to authenticate me
<crdlb> sfasfd, how did you enable it in kde in the first place?
<nemik> crdlb: wtf?! it works!
<nemik> crdlb: so some plugin failed?
<crdlb> nemik, ok then it's either a problem with libcompizconfig or with one of the loaded plugins
<sfasfd> compiz --replace crdlb
<crdlb> sfasfd, how are you making that autostart?
<cmac_> hey guys, i'm having issues with the aac codec rythmbox installs anyone have any reccomendations?
* riotkittie copies that line too
<sfasfd> no idea crdlb it just did
<crdlb> sfasfd, check ~/.kde/Autostart/
<KevlarSoul> I click "Install" from the options, AMD 64 bit version, and the screen goes blank and stays there until I manually reboot.
<bazhang> compiz --replace &
<nemik> crdlb: so where can i check all the plugins it is loading and try one by one to see the crashing culprit?
<riotkittie> oooh. i dont want to break compiz. even if it appears fixable :|
<crdlb> sfasfd, try resetting your settings in ccsm
<cmac_> hey guys, i'm having issues with the aac codec rythmbox installs anyone have any reccomendations?
<RAOF> cmac_: Disable the gapless playback backend, and restart rhythmbox.
<sfasfd>  ~/.kde/Autostart/ is empty
<RAOF> crdlb, nemik: I'd suggest checking in ~/.compiz for old plugins that may be segfaulting for you.
<crdlb> ah yes
<crdlb> good idea
<nemik> RAOF: ah ok thanks
<crdlb> although there seems to be another problem in that the compiz wrapper is failing to set LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT
<cmac_> RAOF: common problem?
<RAOF> cmac_: I've seen it around.  I don't use the gapless backend 'cause it does'nt work with wavpack files.
<cmac_> RAOF: worked great thanks
* crdlb heads off to sleepland to count some sheep
<nemik> hmmm all i have in ~/.compiz/plugins is lib3d.so ? should there be more?
<cmac_> I"ve never betaed a distro before... when the official release are we to reinstall or will the updates take care of that?
<RAOF> nemik: Delete that, and compiz will work again :)
<RAOF> cmac_: The updates will take care of it.
<RAOF> nemik: In fact, just "rm -r ~/.compiz"
<nemik> RAOF: how would i install ccsm? it is not there anymore
<bazhang> nemik sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<nemik> bazhang: thanks!
<nemik> bazhang: except it is not in my repos?
<bazhang> nemik: really?
<bazhang> compizconfig-settings-manager - Compiz configuration settings manager
<nemik> bazhang: in gutsy?
<bazhang> from apt-cache search (filename)
<bazhang> yes
<riotkittie> yea
<bazhang> nemik; you may need to add repos, then fetch updates from the new repos.
<macogw> readahead-list should definitely not be in "uninterrupted sleep" for >5 seconds during boot
<riotkittie> its in the universe
<bazhang> okay
<WorkingOnWise> ok, i need a hand getting kvm/qemu working. I'm asking here cuv it may be an issue with gutsy. i run the command "sudo kvm -m 512 -usb /dev/sda" and I get "open /dev/kvm: No such file or directory Could not initialize KVM, will disable KVM support"
<WorkingOnWise> kvm is unstalled.
<WorkingOnWise> installed i mean
<nemik> RAOF: deleted .compiz but still nothing when starting it normall. only minimum options work
<macogw> nemik: ps -aef
<macogw> nemik: does it have gconf or ccp bindings?
<LiMaO> nemik: are you there? may i pm you?
<RAOF> WorkingOnWise: You need to modprobe kvm-intel (or kvm-amd) in order to load the appropriate module.  Also, no need for sudo.
<nemik> LiMaO: yea i'm here
<nemik> guys, in your /usr/local/lib should there be compiz stuff?
<RAOF> nemik: Not unless you want a broken compiz :)
<nemik> yea, and that's what i'm getting
<nemik> never trusting those damn yags again :/
<RAOF> nemik: Well, rm -r /usr/local/* :)
<LiMaO> nemik: check out private message
<RAOF> nemik: Neither Ubuntu, nor the compiz fusion devs support the use of build-me-git! scripts :)
<kyled185> does anyone know if the iwl3945 driver is stable?
<nemik> RAOF: should have listened... though trevinos were decent for a while. it's just some new one i tried made a mess of things
<RAOF> kyled185: Yes.  And it isn't.
<tekhawk> question friend is setting up gutsy right now new to linux but i wouldnt let him run fiesty with gutsy comming out so soon
<WorkingOnWise> RAOF: thanks. because I am booting the actual drive and not just an image file, i need rw assecc to the partition, and till i add the udev rules and groups, I gotta do sudo....i know, bad idea, but I'm lazy :)
<tekhawk> do broadcom cards for wifi work easy?
<nemik> LiMaO: pm, what are you talking about?
<RAOF> kyled185: Or rather, it's very nearly stable.  You may have problems suspending, or resuming from suspend, or shutting down :)
<LiMaO> nemik: private message... what irc client are you using? i'm talking to you privately
<riotkittie> tekhawk: awesome. nothing screams "good times" like introducing your friend to linux, and forcing a beta release upon him.
<kyled185> RAOF, hmm ok.
<LiMaO> here's the channel window.. there must be some other window open with my nick on it.. and me talking to you there
<tekhawk> riotkittie: its been very stable right now and i know nothing of fiesty to help him this was best way
<kyled185> RAOF, would you happen to know what modules should be disabled/enabled so that I can try it out?
<nemik> LiMaO: irssi
<LiMaO> on man, those terminal stuff hehe
<nemik> it's the best
<RAOF> kyled185: You need to blacklist ipw3945 & add iwl3945 to /etc/modules
<nemik> and what am i vulnerable to?
<macogw> nemik: alt+a will take you to the active "window" in irssi
<nemik> macogw: i know how to use it
<macogw> oh ok
<macogw> the "pm?" thing made me think you were confused, sorry
<riotkittie> <shrug>. i still think that its cruel.
<WorkingOnWise> RAOF: you are a freakin wizard! I looked in the faq's, the documentation, the forums, and found nothing! modprobe worked like a charm! thanks
<bazhang> so true
<riotkittie> whats true
<nemik> yea he is
<wabiD> where is the new startup sound located?
<nemik> macogw: np, good tip i didn't know about alt+a actually :/
<riotkittie> ugh. i need glasses my
<wabiD> and is it creative commons?
<riotkittie> err. my glasses.
<nemik> yoda you talk like
<LiMaO> i'm out to sleep.. good night everyone
<nemik> good night
<level1_> Hi, I'm using kpowersave to suspend, either when I close the lid or when I click "suspend to ram".  The problem is that when I STR, after it resumes it Suspends again.
<level1_> so it suspends twice
<nemik> level1_: does that happen every time? i had it on my t61 but only on occasion
<level1_> nemik: every time
<nemik> RAOF: thanks for compiz help. it is working now upon x-restart except window borders still are not coming up. any thoughts?
<bazhang> emerald --replace &
<WorkingOnWise> has update notifier been uploaded yet?
<nemik> bazhang: it does nothing
<level1_> nemik: did you eventually fix the problem?
<bazhang> check window decorations in ccsm
<WorkingOnWise> well, I'll check in the am. gotta get my beauty rest. see you all in a month!:)
<level1_> nemik: I'm going to modify my suspend.sh to fix this
<bazhang> I had to log out and back in and it was then fixed.
<nemik> level1_: yea that's what i was going to suggest
<nemik> and no i haven't fixed it but it's so rare i never really looked into it much, just figured it was computer-voodoo
<bazhang> update-notifier is ready to download!
<level1_> nemik: I'll modify the script to create a file "suspend_lock" or something to prevent double suspends.  Then I'll create a launchpad bug report and upload my modified version.  Is that kosher?
<nemik> bazhang: yay! decorations in ccsm did it.
<bazhang> yess!
<nemik> thank you crdlb RAOF and bazhang SO much for the help! i really appreciate it
<nemik> level1_: check first if there's not already bugs there for that now
<nemik> i doubt suspend.sh needs to be fixed unless it's some KDE-specific one
<WGGMk> i need help with samba.. im dying here
<level1_> okay, done
<level1_> I have another problem... it seems like knetworkmanager "forgets" all but two of the mac addresses when more than two mac addresses have the same ESSID
<level1_> I added all of the mac addresses to knetworkmanagerrc, but I looked back recently and all but two of them were gone.  I then added a third one manually, but now something else have dissappered
<symtab> hello
<symtab> got this error for the latest upgrade
<symtab> http://rafb.net/p/JwNWju64.html
<riotkittie> symtab: open that file in your preferred editor, go the the 7th line, and there's a tag you need to close
<riotkittie> i think it's <default> missing the leading <
<symtab> done
<symtab> thanks
<symtab> working
<symtab> yeah
<riotkittie> yw
<symtab> the < from <default> was missing
<WGGMk> isnt advanced desktop effects manager installed by default?
<bazhang> in gnome effects, but no manager
<RAOF> WGGMk: No, because it's insane.
<RAOF> WGGMk: I once saw it kill a puppy in cold blood.
<WGGMk> well in apperance on my laptop.. under visual effects tab.. i have a "custom" option.. and perfernce buttons that brings it up..but my desktop doesnt have the custom button.. or the effects m anager
<bazhang> not working?
<RAOF> WGGMk: You need to install the "compizconfig-settings-manager" package.  We don't install it by default, because it kills puppies.
<WGGMk> oh its working.. but i dont have teh advanced desktop settings
<riotkittie> poor puppies
<WGGMk> ohhh.. puggy killing is bad nowadays?
<RAOF> Or rather because it's very user-hostile.
<WGGMk> err puppy
<bazhang> compizconfig-settings-manager
<riotkittie> puppy killing has always been bad. puggy killing is especially atrocious >|
<patty_mf> hello, could someone help me with a adsl connection trouble in 7.10?
<bazhang> drops out?
<patty_mf> it doesnt connect at all bazhang
<bazhang> gnome or kde?
<patty_mf> im connecting with the same modem device in another comp running windows
<patty_mf> gnome
<bazhang> it worked in Feisty?
<patty_mf> so, i tried pppoeconf and it recognizes 2 ethernet connections: eth0 and eth0:avah
<patty_mf> it worked on dapper
<patty_mf> but then again i reseted the modem , to reconfigure it for windows so i could look for help
<patty_mf> anyway, now i dont know if its a modem configuration problem or gutsys
<wabiD> is there a program i can use to edit 1920x1200 ogg theora video
<bazhang> cinelerrea?
<nekostar> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bazhang> cinelerra?
<symtab> wabiD: kino?
<wabiD> havnt had any luck with kino
<nekostar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40043/
<patty_mf> i agree to him, i think cinelerra will do it wabiD
<nekostar> ok thats whats happening there.....
<nekostar> er whoops wrong chan
<jpiccolo> hey guys
<bazhang> heya
<jpiccolo> i was wondering if anyone could help me get nvidia drivers installed
<smudge007> I have them installed, so I could try
<jpiccolo> the binarys from the nvidia site
<jpiccolo> on 64bit
<bazhang> gnome?
<jpiccolo> yeah
<bazhang> restricted drivers manager in your settings menu.
<smudge007> I am on 64bit with gnome and I just ran the restricted driver manager
<jpiccolo> oh
<jpiccolo> what version is that?
<jpiccolo> i had them installed
<jpiccolo> but i wanted to try sli
<WGGMk> jpiccolo: download them... CTRL+ALT+F1.. kill gnome.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop.. install them.. sudo sh NVIDIA-package-name-pkg2.run... follow scripts.. then start gnome.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jpiccolo> WGGMk: yeah i tried that, and it would come up saying it couldnt find drivers
<jpiccolo> and wanted to use vesa
<WGGMk> jpiccolo: no installation script??
<jpiccolo> yeah i ran the .run file
<RAOF> Why are you trying to install the drivers from nvidia.com again?
<RAOF> nvidia-glx-new contains the latest official drivers
<jpiccolo> went though the whole thing and restarted and it gave me them
<jpiccolo> does it?
<WGGMk> jpiccolo: did you install build-essentials and linux-header-`uname -r`???
<RAOF> jpiccolo: Yes.
<jpiccolo> yeah
<RAOF> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-13.6 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<jpiccolo> oh ok
<jpiccolo> i didnt know they were the newest
<WGGMk> RAOF: that still doesnt solve why he cant compile and use the drivers from nvidia
<jpiccolo> well it was working though the restricted device manager
<jpiccolo> i just uninstalled bc i though they were not the newest drivers
<RAOF> WGGMk: Sometimes the best solution is to solve a different problem :)
<WGGMk> RAOF: good point
<jpiccolo> does nvidia-settings work with usind the restriced device manager installed drivers?
<RAOF> Yes.
<jpiccolo> and sli?
<RAOF> Ye.
<RAOF> They are exactly the same thing that you'd get by installing from nvidia.com, but they *don't* overwrite random files on your harddrive!
<jpiccolo> ok installed them, do i have to restart the whole system or just restart x
<RAOF> The whole system is generally safer
<jpiccolo> ok restarting will report back with findings
<RAOF> (Unless you want to manually modprobe & stuff)
<jpiccolo> nope
<jpiccolo> i still complained that it couldn't find a driver
<briansk1> what does compiz fusion have that compiz (from feisty) doesn't?
<jpiccolo> i had to use nv
<schreder> how can I run a script when a network cable gets connected?
<jpiccolo> ok now something is messed up
<jpiccolo> i go to the restricted drivers panel, it says that the drivers are inuse but not enabled
<jpiccolo> if i enable them, then restart it comes up with a box that i have to select the driver i want to use (vesa by default) i pick nvidia and it restart x and shows the same thine
<jpiccolo> thing
<jpiccolo> how would i get rid of the drivers from nvidias site and start over with a fresh xorg
<jpiccolo> anyone?
<jmworx> RAOF: still around? About enabling desktop effects by default on cards that support it... how about using a *whitelist* approach instead of a blacklist? That could be a safer approach
<RAOF> jmworx: We already do that.  We whitelist drivers, then blacklist PCI IDs of cards that don't work properly.
<jmworx> RAOF: I mean whitelisting PCI IDs as well.
<RAOF> jmworx: The whitelist would be megabytes in size, and wouldn't work well.
<RAOF> Maybe megabytes is an exaggeration, but there are a *lot* of PCI IDs that work.  You could possibly try some more hybrid approach "any nvidia gets thorough, for intel check the PCI ID whitelist, etc", but...
<jmworx> RAOF: Well, it appears that the blacklist is going to be fairly large if you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/115283
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115283 in compiz "random system freeze when desktop-effects activated with X300 (X700 too?)" [High,Confirmed] 
<jmworx> So far, X300 doesn't work, X700 doesn't work and X600 (my card) doesn't work either.
<jmworx> RAOF: BTW, did you have a look at the hda regression I linked to yesterday ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/120305 )?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120305 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[regression] Cannot modprobe snd-hda-intel following upgrade to Feisty" [High,Triaged] 
<RAOF> jmworx: Yes, and the answer to your last question on there is "no", I think.
<RAOF> But I'm not a kernel dev, or involved in the kernel team at all.
<jmworx> RAOF: answer to which question?
<riotkittie> i have an x300; effects are running smashingly well.
<RAOF> jmworx: "Can you prevent kernel upgrades from killing my manually built modules"
<jmworx> RAOF: Than how about fixing the regression or at least reverting to what was there before?
<RAOF> jmworx: I can't.
<jmworx> (I can't believe reverting would break more setups than "all HDA cards in existance")
<RAOF> jmworx: Is it really "all HDA cards in existance" that are currently broken?  Even if it was, I am totally unable to do anything about it.
<RAOF> riotkittie: And (at least one of the) nvidia guy had serious non-compiz related problems; the nvidia driver should never xid.
<mfabbri> hi! Is anybody able to run more firefox profiles concurrently?
<jmworx> RAOF: The module simply will not load due to an unresolved symbol. So there's no way *any* HDA card will work.
<HHornblower> hi. me again. I took a look at my xorg.conf.
<HHornblower> that isn't the problem. my semicolon key works fine in gnome
<HHornblower> it's something in KDE. I've disabled the Kxkbd config applet. I've even moved the config file in my home dir to the trash.
<jmworx> RAOF: I don't know about other manufacturers, but AFAIK Dell has been shipping *all* it's PCs with HDA-based cards for about two years. So that but represents quite a large number of machines.
<HHornblower> problem is still there.
<HHornblower> the problem is my semicolon key is not working
<HHornblower> if I press shift, I can still get a colon...
<HHornblower> but semicolon is gone.
<RAOF> jmworx: Again, not something I have the ability to fix.
<jmworx> RAOF: Note that the bug only affects the x86-64 version, which probably explains why few developers seem to care about it.
<RAOF> jmworx: Priority: High.  A fair number of Ubuntu devs use x86-64, too.
<HHornblower> I do.
<HHornblower> not a dev, but I do use x86-64
<RAOF> jmworx: There aren't a lot of people on the kernel team, too, and they've got a lot of bugs.
<jmworx> RAOF: I've realised that even "priority high" doesn't mean much considering I've filed a "priority high" security bug against Dapper more than a year ago and it's still not fixed (despite a 2-line fix already mentioned in the report).
<RAOF> Some bugs get left behind, yes.
<jmworx> RAOF: Most bugs get left behind from my experience.
<jmworx> RAOF: Have developers thought of a mechanism for at least making sure users don't waste time submitting bug reports that won't be fixed anyway?
<jmworx> (e.g. a list of package for which no updates would be made even if a bug were found)
<RAOF> Yes.  It's marking bugs wontfix or invalid.
<jmworx> RAOF: I mean beforehand.
<RAOF> jmworx: No, because there are no packages where updates won't be made.
<jmworx> Maybe just publishing stats against package. e.g. if I'm going to file a bug about package XYZ and I see there's 100 bugs open against it and no update yet, it pretty much means devs don't care about it (or at least have higher priority)
<RAOF> jmworx: Although there are different likelyhoods; a bug in a package in main is more likely to be addressed than a bug on a Universe package, for example.
<jmworx> OTOH, if I see that nearly have the bugs for fixed, I might try my luck.
<RAOF> jmworx: There are more than that many against xserver-xgl, and I'm (trying) to fix bugs there.
<tech0007> is 256MB ram enough for gutsy?
<bazhang> tech0007: pushing it.
<RAOF> tech0007: With xfce (Xubuntu) you may have better luck.
<cliffstah> what the hell.. evolution is stuck in fullscreen and I can't see any way to get it out of it..
<jmworx> RAOF: Still, I think stats on packages would be interesting. Both for users and for developers.
<tech0007> ok i'll add more..thanks for the advice
<jager> that's gonna make the install painful if nothing else
<jager> hhe
<bazhang> RAOF: but xubuntu has a lot a gnome; wouldn't ubuntulite suit better?
<cliffstah> Evolution is horrible.  I hate software with surprises.
<tech0007> bazhang...ubuntulite? where's that?
<riotkittie> xubuntu is vile, in terms of performance. imo.
<jmworx> cliffstah: kill -9?
<RAOF> bazhang: Absolutely no idea.  It's been *some time* since I've used a machine with > 1 Gb of ram.
<cliffstah> it doesn't matter if I restart it
<jager> i'm having trouble with the cube plugin under kubuntu, it looks like it shrinks my screen in and the buttons aren't where they are drawn
<cliffstah> it does the same thing
<jmworx> cliffstah: The sooner you'll move away from Evolution, the better you'll be (I can recommend thunderbird)
<cliffstah> I didn't put it into fullscreen (I dont even know how)
<RAOF> Ok, so I actually meant "< 1 Gb ram"
<bazhang> RAOF: it's been revived, and in heavy development now.  kmandla.wordpress.com has much more..
<cliffstah> thunderbird is just a mail client
<cliffstah> I need more.
<riotkittie> jager: bwahahahaaaaaaaa. and you have to click like half an inch away to get whatever you're aiming at?
<jager> yes
<jager> faq?
<jager> lol
<jmworx> cliffstah: With Ligntning, you get a calendar as well
<riotkittie> heeheeheehee. sorry. i ran into that yesterday and it warms my heart to know i do not suffer alone
<cliffstah> the whole reason I started using Evolution is because it has PIM functionality
<cliffstah> I've used it for a day and I hate it already
<jager> gotcha :)
<jager> did you find a fix?
<riotkittie> jager: do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<cliffstah> I've been using Thunderbird for years jmworx, and I hate it too
<RAOF> cliffstah: Sometimes a Compiz->Metacity->Compiz transition can leave programs in that state?
<cliffstah> RAOF: even after restarting/logging in/out?
<jager> yes riotkittie i do
<cliffstah> and I haven't switched, incidentally
<cliffstah> I just opened it, went to reply to an email and *boom*
<riotkittie> if so... general options > display settings. check your output size and make sure its not larger than your resolution
<RAOF> cliffstah: Ah, no.  Not after login/logout.
<cliffstah> ok.  rm -rf evolution it is
<riotkittie> at least thats what solved my issue. it increased itself, somehow. :|
<aftertaf> plop
<jmworx> cliffstah: I used to run evolution, but stopped using it about 18 months ago because every week or so, it would start leaking memory in a loop, often requiring me to reboot my machine (swapping made the machine completely unresponsive). That's why I switched to Thunderbird. The bug I filed is still not fixed despite many people having the same problem.
<cliffstah> software with surprises -> deleted in no time
<jager> 640x480+0+0
<tech0007> will inno3d mx4000 64mb video ok for compiz in gutsy?
<jager> odd
<riotkittie> or smaller than your resolution, i suppose :P
<aftertaf> im not good at googling for bugs, i never know what to put.... but has anoyone heard of this type of problem?
<bazhang> tech0007: how old?
<jager> i'm spanning the desktop with twinview to a tv at 800x600
<cliffstah> jmworx: the reason I stopped using Thunderbird is because I have a /lot/ of mail, and TB keeps corrupting
<cliffstah> I guess I'll go back to using the gmail web interface.
<jager> the main monitor res is 1280x1024
<aftertaf> Ive been on gutsy for a week now and all is good, almost.... but Wifi is flaky flaky....
<jager> i'm not sure what i should put there
<jmworx> cliffstah: I have ~1 GB of mail and no corruption so far. Don't know how large it is compared to what you have...
<cliffstah> about 2.5
<tech0007> bazhang...been using it since..
<bazhang> aftertaf: launchpad.net is where ubuntu files its bugs
<aftertaf> I now have 400mb to upgrade, and even an apt-get update takes a long time........ I run a ping to google at qsame time and i get between 25% and 50% packet loss
<nanonyme> cliffstah, how about joining the petition to get imap on gmail so you could use thunderbird just like you use webmail?
<riotkittie> jager: i'd try 1280x1024+0+0 then. if that doesnt work, 800x600+0+0
<aftertaf> bazhang: yeah i know.... but... (lazy i guess...) IRC is faster on reaction time and i like chatting to you guys :)
<cliffstah> nanonyme: that would be ideal ;-)
<cliffstah> jmworx: fortunately, it only corrupts its index files, which you can delete and have TB rebuild
<Rebooter> Hi, I finally have gutsy working on one of the new iMacs. Only problem: No sound. Anyone know how to help?
<nanonyme> cliffstah, i've already joined it
<cliffstah> but it does mean that your inbox looks kinda screwy
<riotkittie> aftertaf: ralink chipset by any chance?
<tech0007> which has better compatibility w/ gutsy? ati or nvidia?
<cliffstah> nanonyme: what's the response?
<bazhang> nvidia
<aftertaf> and ive just plugged in a NIC cable instead, and now im working fine.... so its not my ISP or connection itself....
<nanonyme> i dunno, they were still gathering petitioners at that point
<jmworx> cliffstah: Well, so far I'm not aware of anything that works "better" (less bad, whatever) than TB.
<cliffstah> me either, and it saddens me
<tech0007> bazhang...ok, do u think what i have now is fine?
<jager> alas neither of those makes a difference riotkittie, when the cube is enabled the behaviour persists with either of those settings
<jmworx> cliffstah: At least TB has never crashed my machine :-)
<bazhang> with how much ram?
<cliffstah> true true
<nanonyme> cliffstah, http://www.petitiononline.com/igmail/petition.html
<atlef> !update-notifier
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-notifier - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aftertaf> riotkittie: prism   -   Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette] /ISL3886
<nanonyme> google says they don't currently support it
<tech0007> bazhang 64mb
<cliffstah> nanonyme: crap petition
<bazhang> tech0007: no system ram
<cliffstah> whoever wrote that needs some lessons in literature
<nanonyme> cliffstah, how so?
<nanonyme> heh
<tech0007> bazhang...going to add 1G to my 256MB
<cliffstah> it reads like it was written by a 6 year old
<tech0007> bazhang...i'm upgrading in time for gutsy
<cliffstah> with very little detail
<cliffstah> if I were being petitioned by that, I would laugh.
<bazhang> tech0007: then you'll be ok, but if it's a desktop--video cards are cheap these days...
<jager> 2560x1024+0+0 doesn't work either
<jager> hrm
<nanonyme> cliffstah, do you seriously want the kind of political text in petitions you can't yourself understand? ;)
<nanonyme> not that i have anything to do with the text
<cliffstah> nanonyme: I would expect a little more than crayons.
<tech0007> bazhang...yup...ok thanks again
<bazhang> tech0007: sure; no problem.
<riotkittie> aftertaf: ah. i'm clueless when it comes to prisms, sorry
<cliffstah> I don't think I can sign that
<nanonyme> cliffstah, although it's very likely i would have had to focus quite hard not to produce a page of political gibberish there
<jager> prism?
<jager> oh
<cliffstah> well, you're taking it to the extreme
<cliffstah> I simply meant that it could have been written with a reference to some of the actual problems people have without IMAP support, and been a little less facetious
<bazhang> good point
<jager> hmm i don't think any of the desktop plugins work
<bazhang> for gmail?
<Rebooter> I know I am green as #00FF00, but could someone help with my sound problem, plz?
<bazhang> Rebooter: which sound card?
<Rebooter> One moment
<Rebooter> Got it. Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<gunny> Rebooter: what is wrong with your sound..none ? some ok ?
<bazhang> Rebooter: that should be fixed with the latest update--was an outstanding bug on launchpad, and I was experiencing it myself as were many others--are you fully uptodate?
<Rebooter> None. But the devices show up in Sound preferences
<Rebooter> New update?
<Rebooter> let me check
<jager> hm expo works i guess
<jager> not sure about the point of expo
<bazhang> scale is much more useful...
<_StefanS_> morning
<bazhang> morning!
<_StefanS_> anyone know when the backlight Fn+up/down is going to be fixed ?
<_StefanS_> pretty annoying as it worked on gutsy in the beginning :)
<Rebooter> gunny: I have no sound at all
<bazhang> up down arrow keys?
<jager> scale i don't see
<_StefanS_> yep
<Rebooter> bazhang: My system is up to date
<_StefanS_> bazhang: on a thinkpad t60p
<bazhang> Rebooter: you updated and restarted?
<_StefanS_> Rebooter: what chipset you got?
<Rebooter> bazhang: Well there were no updates
<Rebooter> But I will just restart to be on the safe side
<cypherdelic_> linux-backports-modules-generic:
<cypherdelic_>  Depends: linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-13-generic  but it is not installable
<Rebooter> See you both in a minute, and thanks
<bazhang> _StefanS_: sound, buttons etc are well supported on thinkpads--you should have an explicit sound up and down button
<bazhang> err two buttons, plus mute.
<_StefanS_> bazhang: problem is  backlight , not sound
<gunny> Rebooter: I added snd-hda-intel.modprobe file to /etc/modprob.d with contents "options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-digout" in that file...you could give it a try
<bazhang> backlight is fn and one of the high f# keys iirc
<bazhang> ie f10, etc.
<_StefanS_> bazhang: 200 somthing
<cypherdelic_>  Depends: linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-13-generic  but it is not installable - Is that one KNOWN?????????
<_StefanS_> bazhang: 212, 101
<bazhang> _StefanS_: umm what are those numbers?
<_StefanS_> bazhang: from the xev
<_StefanS_> bazhang: x events
<bazhang> oh okay
<rmf_> any idea why the network manager would show no network interfaces, when ifconfig shows both wired and wireless?
<bazhang> _StefanS_: I have Gutsy running on an R60 with no issues there--don't what to say but they will be fixed if it is a bug--have you checked launchpad.net?
<_StefanS_> rmf_: is network-manager loaded?
<cypherdelic_>  Depends: linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-13-generic  but it is not installable - does anyone care?
<_StefanS_> bazhang: well I started on feisty, so maybe something during an upgrade broke
<rmf_> cypherdelic_, the panel applet?
<bazhang> cypherdelic_: not really, but if you want help please be patient...
<_StefanS_> bazhang: well actually it might be the thinkpad-brightness-up/down.sh script that fails
<bazhang> _StefanS_: you did the update-manager -c -d ? or fresh iso disk install.
<_StefanS_> bazhang: dist-upgrade all the way
<rmf_> network-manager and nm-applet are running
<rmf_> i AM connected to ethernet, and it is obviously working (i am using it to talk here), but nm-applet doesn't seem to think so =P
<bazhang> _StefanS_: I did the fresh install, probably a conflict during upgrade process, though hard to say for sure..do headphones work?
<_StefanS_> bazhang: yep
<_StefanS_> bazhang: that means, regular sound is ok
<_StefanS_> bazhang: I use an advanced mini dock
<bazhang> _StefanS_: oops, sorry, backlight...
<_StefanS_> bazhang: hehe
<_StefanS_> bazhang: you're all about sound eh?
<bazhang> _StefanS_: buy a better table lamp until it's fixed? ...haha
<_StefanS_> bazhang: any way to debug those acpi events?
<jager> network manager is broken for me too fwiw
<jager> it won't manage my wifi
<bazhang> _StefanS_: start with no acpi?
<meson10> I have a trouble with my nvidia card ... i upgraded to gutsy ... and i have to recompile the nvidia drivers from source...as elsewise it doesn start X and says conflict in kernel and nvidia modules
<rmf_> jager, network manager won't manage *anything* for me
<bazhang> rmf_: you need to connect wirelessly through a gui?
<Rebooter> I'm back. Still no sound :(
<bazhang> ugh.
<xidv> nvidia-glx was listed under the restricted drivers available, so i installed it.  now it boots to a black screen
<jmg> hey all
<bazhang> xidv: what resolution set at?
<jmg> how can i stop my screen from blanking?
<rmf_> bazhang, it would be nice, i mean - i *can* connect using other means =P
<jmg> i am not using gnome, and i dont have a keyboard or mouse
<meson10> I have a trouble with my nvidia card ... i upgraded to gutsy ... and i have to recompile the nvidia drivers from source...as elsewise it doesn start
<jmg> just SSH. this is a tv box
<gunny> Rebooter: stupid question but u have checked nothing is muted ?
<xidv> bazhang dont know?  max is 1280
<rmf_> jager, doing a "dpkg -P network-manager network-manager-gnome" and then "apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome" fixed the issue for me
<Rebooter> Yep, I actually did that! Twice :)
<jmg> xset says dpms is off, but the screen is blanking itself
<bazhang> xidv: did you go to monitor resolution panel and check that correct card is recognized?
<jmg> hmm
<rmf_> jmg, System > Preferences > Power Management
<jmg> ssh -X gnome-power-manager doesnt work either
<jmg> rmf_: im not running gnome
<jmg> :(
<jmg> rmf_: and gnome-power-manager wont launch
<rmf_> have you played with xset?
<jmg> yeah, it says dpms is off
<bazhang> Rebooter: do headphones work?
<absolon> Hi, I'm looking to report problems with the installer in gutsy beta.  My Lenovo IBM T60p with a Mobility FireGL V5250 requires manual intervention to get X (and in effect ubiquity) up and running.
<Rebooter> No
<Rebooter> No sound at all
<bazhang> Rebooter: have you checked that PCM is not muted?
<gunny> Rebooter: on board audio ? checked bios setting?
<xidv> bazhang i never did no
<gunny> Rebooter: is enabled
<Rebooter> bazhang: Funny thing. Only PCM-2 is shown
<bazhang> Rebooter: I had an issue during the latest updates where the system would mute my system after every upgrade requiring a restart--thankfully gone now--this is certainly a critical bug if it is a bug and not a conflict..
<xidv> bazhang although previous install it did report an nv adapter, no specific model, somewhere in thr kcontrol
<cliffstah> there, evolution is nuked.  bother me no more troublesome program.
<Rebooter> I just restarted my computer, So I am unsure it is that
<bazhang> xidv: should be under screen and monitor resolution--which card? nviidia?
<gunny> Rebooter: go into edit/preferences in mixer and check the right tracks are enabled
<xidv> how do I get X running now that it just loads a black screen?
<bazhang> Rebooter: gunny's suggestion did the trick for me as well.
<xidv> bazhang some gforce 4 mobile thing ... i cant start x
<bazhang> restart in safe mode?
<xidv> bazhang how?
<Rebooter> gunny: I got something now!
<meson10> Hi...  I have a trouble with my nvidia card ... i upgraded to gutsy ... and i have to recompile the nvidia drivers from source...as elsewise it doesn start
<Rebooter> Very very very faint!
<gunny> Rebooter: good stuff
<bazhang> xidv: you have a command line xidv?
<xidv> bazhjang yes
<rmf_> does anyone know how to change the background color during the time between the gdm screen and the desktop screen?
<Rebooter> And only in headphones
<bazhang> sudo reboot
<gunny> Rebooter: again check all the levels for both alsa and oss devices in the mixer
<gunny> Rebooter: mixer..File/Change device
<bazhang> Rebooter: need to check some of the other settings then--this will likely fix it.
<Rebooter> gunny: Should I be able to see pcm-1 somewhere?
<xidv> bazhang how do i get safe mode?
<bazhang> xidv: when you have restarted, the GRUB menu will give you five seconds to choose which kernel to boot from..
<xidv> bazhang got it thanks
<bazhang> err poorly worded xidv; you have 5 seconds to pause it,then you can take your time and choose the one you wnat sorry..
<gunny> Rebooter: i only have the one PCM so cant answer that
<xidv> bazhang any tips how to disable nvidia-glx or get it running?  it booted to a command line
<Rebooter> Okay... I ran alsamixer from console and maxed everything. Still no sound
<gunny> Rebooter: remove the  snd-hda-intel.modprobe file from /etc/modprobe.d, reboot and check all your mixer devices/tracks and output levels again
<cliffstah> hey now there's a point.. anyone know why every time there's an Ubuntu update my menu.lst is updated to point to hd(1,0) when actually it should be hd(0,0)?
<cliffstah> I change it, and every time it gets changed back.
<Rebooter> gunny: Okay, I will give it a shot. Tks
<bazhang> xidv: uninstall it?
<Jiangzy> just a test
<bazhang> it is alive...
<absolon> Seems the issue has been reported but is being ignored for some reason.
<Rebooter> gunny: There is no /etc/modprobe.d
<absolon> Bug #118848, video not detected on Lenovo T60p.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118848 in xorg "Video not detected on Lenovo T60P WS" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118848
<absolon> If anyone has permission to set priority, could they please set a higher priority on this issue since it is a show stopper for people with the new Lenovo.  (Used a lot in Norway).
<Blackgoth> norway sucks :p
* Blackgoth hides
<gunny> Rebooter: did u create the file  snd-hda-intel.modprobe in /etc/modprobe.d directory that was suggested eariler ? where did u put it !
<atlef> cliffstah : find this line in your menu.list # groot=(hd1,0) and change it to # groot=(hd0,0)
<jmg> absolon: does it boot with acpi=off?
<cliffstah> as I said atlef
<cliffstah> every time I change it, it gets changed back.
<meson10> Can anyone Please help me?
<cliffstah> whenever a new update is installed
<Rebooter> Sorry, didn't see that one, hang on
<absolon> jmg: It boots, but the video driver (fglrx) isn't detected so gdm doesn't start.
<TheInfinity_> meson10: only if you ask your question
<jmg> absolon: ah
* Jiangzy momo xcjc
<jmg> absolon: i imagine that will be adressed before the final
<meson10> I have a trouble with my nvidia card ... i upgraded to gutsy ... and i have to recompile the nvidia drivers from source...as elsewise it doesn start
<absolon> jmg: Doesn't seem like anyone has looked at the bug though.
<gunny> Rebooter: within that file should have been ....   options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-digout
<absolon> jmg: Only me and two others with the same issue.
<absolon> jmg: One of them went back to suse since that worked.
<Blackgoth> meson10: that isnt a real problem is it?
<jmg> absolon: a bug on the installer or X?
<meson10> Blackgoth: errr...?
<meson10> i am facing it
<gunny> Rebooter: if it aint there dont bother removing it and rebooting ;-)
<jmg> absolon: did you get X to go after an alternate install?
<absolon> jmg: It's reported as a bug on xorg
<Blackgoth> meson10: just run the installer and you are done?
<meson10> Blackgoth: yeap.
<meson10> Blackgoth: but i need to do it on every reboot
<Blackgoth> aha :p
<Rebooter> gunny: Sorry, I must have missed the instructions about snd-hda-intel.modprobe in /etc/modprobe.d directory
<Blackgoth> blacklist the nv driver meson10
<Rebooter> could you please repaste them
<absolon> jmg: I fix the issue manually by installing and configuring X, then I run ubiquity and get a working system.
<jmg> absolon: is there any workaround?
<gunny> Rebooter: ok so you have sound but it is faint?
<jmg> absolon: okay, in that case the bug should probably be filed against casper
<absolon> installing the fglrx-driver
<Rebooter> Yes, I got a very faint beep with the Ubuntu Sound Test
<absolon> At least on tribe4, now I can't seem to go past the partitioning part of the installer
<jmg> the card isnt supported by ati is it?
<absolon> jmg: I don't know
<jmg> ati the opensource driver
<gunny> Rebooter: so again go into the mixer select File/Change Device select OSS and check tracks and output levels, do the same for the Alsa device
<meson10> Blackgoth: on someone's advice i removed nvidia-kernel-common/ nvidia-glx- and nvidia-kernel-generic-* packages
<Rebooter> Roger!
<bazhang> Yessss!!!
<Blackgoth> i'd just blacklist the nv driver, recompile the nvidia driver from source and you are done
* bazhang hopes he puts on some tasteful music
<Blackgoth> sudo nano -w /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add blacklist nv
<meson10> Blackgoth: i have a installer from nvidia's site
<meson10> Blackgoth: i blacklisted it already
<Blackgoth> are you sure?
<meson10> Blackgoth: i use Vi:) yes
<Blackgoth> in that case, check again
<meson10> Blackgoth: that much i knew ho to do
<Rebooter> gunny: Okay, Done that. The sound is still very faint, and only seems to work with headphones
<absolon> Rebooter: What sound card?
<Rebooter> Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller   one of the new Imacs
<gunny> Rebooter: ok so now we do what I suggested before: create a file called snd-hda-intel.modprobe in /etc/modprobe.d
<Rebooter> k
<absolon> Rebooter: I've got the 82801G
<absolon> Rebooter: What kernel are you using?
<Rebooter> Newest gutsy
<gunny> Rebooter: in that file put: options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-digout
<bazhang> Rebooter: I'm watching this closely, as I have one of the same--may follow your footsteps.
<Rebooter> :)
<gunny> Rebooter: lol it may not work!
<meson10> Blackgoth: Failed to load the nvidia kernel module
<absolon> Rebooter: I had the same issue and fixed it with a kernel upgrade.
<absolon>     * sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<absolon>     * sudo m-a update
<absolon>     * sudo m-a prepare
<absolon>     * sudo m-a a-i alsa
<gunny> Rebooter: but your on the latest kernel aren't you
<absolon> Those four commands fixed it for me.
<Blackgoth> meson10: you do have the kernel-headers ?
<meson10> Blackgoth: i guess so
<Rebooter> Yes
<absolon> Rebooter:     * sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<absolon>     * sudo m-a update
<absolon>     * sudo m-a prepare
<meson10> Blackgoth: i will cross-check
<Rebooter> Okay, created it
<absolon> sorry, wrong paste
<absolon> Rebooter: alfborge.blogspot.com <- I blogged about my issue there.
<yellow_chicken> is beta version good with sound card drivers? i have a toshiba lappy. 7.04's sound failed miserably
<Rebooter> gunny: What do you say, should we go on or try the solution suggested by abaslon?
<Rebooter> absolon:
<meson10> Blackgoth: yes
<Rebooter> Thanks, looks good
<meson10> i have them
<alfborge> Rebooter: my solution is pretty quick and easy but I can't promise that it works.
<Rebooter> alfborge: No problemo. I am willing to do anything
<gunny> Rebooter: he has exactly the same prob i was led off the track initially as you had NO sound
<nemesis> how do i get the kde4 beta working in gutsy?
<gunny> Rebooter: so give his method a shot
<yellow_chicken> what has no sound?
<Rebooter> Yeah, I thought I didn't. It just turned out it was below the level of the human ear :)
<yellow_chicken> gunny: ?
<Rebooter> Will do
<bazhang> nemesis: wait until December? it's unusable now
<alfborge> yellow_chicken: I suspect you might find better luck with ubuntu 7.10 than with 7.04, but 7.10 is still being a bit difficult because of bugs.
<nemesis> bazhang: oh. hopefully it's be useable once beta 3 comes out.
<meson10> Blackgoth: any help from here?
<yellow_chicken> alfborge: i managed to compile my sounds, alsa 1.0.14rc4 on 7.04, but it still screws up when i go to youtube.
<bazhang> nemesis: I would not hold my breath, but if you want to be a tester..haha
<nemesis> bazhang: ....then hopefully beta 3 won't crash my X server.
<bazhang> nemesis: here's hoping..
<yellow_chicken> which alsa version is gutsy running?
<nemesis> bazhang: yeah.
<bazhang> haha
<Jordan_U> nemesis, It will crash your X server, but then it will start it again with bulletproof X ;)
<Rebooter> alfborge: Okay, I followed your instructions. I will be back after a short intermission
<jhaig> nemesis: What is up with the Gutsy beta?  (I haven't tried it yet, but I was planning to install when it is released)
<Eq|work> jhaig : i think he was talking about kde4 beta on gutsy..
<jhaig> Oh, right.  So there haven't been any major problems found with Gutsy, then?
<alfborge> yellow_chicken: Sorry, I don't know enough to say for sure whether sound will work or not.  why not try the live-cd and check?
<yellow_chicken> alfborge: i am going to update regardless, when final comes out.
<alfborge> yellow_chicken: We all are :d
<yellow_chicken> i have free partition space left. if it doesnot work, i will go back to 7.04
<alfborge> yellow_chicken: My experience with tribe5 and the beta is that it's still very beta.
<alfborge> yellow_chicken: If not for my many years of experience I don't think I would've been able to install it.
<alfborge> Hopefully it's just my computer that's not very well supported.
<yellow_chicken> sound could not be worst than 7.04.
<alfborge> Other things could be worse.
<alfborge> Stuff breaks as well.
<alfborge> But if you go ahead and try, you will be able to report bugs and help make the system more robust.
<cliffstah> I feel for you guys, my experience has been almost faultless
<alfborge> cliffstah: Sweet. :D
<yellow_chicken> i compiled the final version of alsa 1.0.14, but i could not get it to work, so i revert back to 1.0.14rc4
<Jordan_U> yellow_chicken, It could run "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" that would be worse than just about anything ;) ( that will make very loud white noise BTW )
<bazhang> flawless here too
<yellow_chicken> cliffstah: with 6.10 or so earlier version, i had no problems with sound
<cliffstah> Jordan_U: it could play britney spears, that would be worse ;-)
<Jordan_U> cliffstah, True
<yellow_chicken> Jordan_U: let me try
* alfborge is curious about how Rebooter is doing. :)
<bazhang> me too..thanks alfborge
<Pedro--> if i install the current version of gutsy, will i be able to do an automatical network upgrade to the stable version when it is released ? (at least, theoretically) ?
<alfborge> An 8 minute long reboot is pretty darn long if you ask me.
<Jordan_U> cliffstah, More painful would be to play the verizon .02 cents recording
<cliffstah> Pedro--: of course :-)
<bazhang> Pedro--: oh yes...many updates..
<cliffstah> Jordan_U: or any recording.
<leighaquarius> 8 min reboot... far out!
<yellow_chicken> Jordan_U: "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" nothing here
<alfborge> Pedro--: Shouldn't be a problem at all.
<alfborge> 9 minute reboot.  Nice work Rebooter
<Rebooter> Darn! It didn't work
<alfborge> :(
<Jordan_U> yellow_chicken, Really? That is surprising.
<alfborge> Sorry about that.
<alfborge> Jordan_U: I believe he doesn't have any sound working.
<Rebooter> No problem. I still have the faint sound in my headphones
<Jordan_U> yellow_chicken, Didn't give an error about it being busy? Just didn't do anything?
<atlef> how do i take a screenshot when using super-tab in compiz
<alfborge> Rebooter: I suggest searching the kernel changelogs for your sound card.
<yellow_chicken> Jordan_U: keep in mind my sound is screwed, and it work only 80% of the time. when i watch more that 3 vidoes on youtube, grantee faillure of sound driver
<Jordan_U> alfborge, That command just throws bits at the sound card, no need for drivers :)
<Rebooter> ok
<yellow_chicken> Jordan_U: "cat /dev/urandom " that printed out trash
<Rebooter> alfborge: So you thing I should recompile the kernel?
<yellow_chicken> Jordan_U: "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" and that just freeze up and trying to finish up the procedures
<alfborge> Jordan_U: if /dev/dsp isn't configured then it won't throw stuff to the sound card.
<alfborge> Rebooter: I think you should check if there is a fix in the upstream kernel.
<yellow_chicken> i have sound working alright, can play mp3 fine
<Pedro--> then i will try it :) i recently bought a vaio laptop which came with preinstalled vista, and it is really not funny at all :( i will cross my fingers and hope that gutsy recognise at least most part of my hardware.
<Rebooter> ok
<Jordan_U> alfborge, But he has played sound successfully at least once
<alfborge> Rebooter: If there isn't a commited fix then compiling your own kernel is just wishful thinking. :)
<reverseblade> I can't seem to enable 3D with nvidia can someone help
<Rebooter> Yes, I know
<bazhang> Pedro--: try the liveCD and see how it does..
<alfborge> Rebooter: If there is, you can use the dpkg kernel builder to create your own kernel from the upstream source.
<Jordan_U> reverseblade, I assume you have already used restricted manager?
<leighaquarius> reverseblade: what graphics card u running?
<Rebooter> The thing is, I _have_ sound, it is just so low it is barely hearable
<Pedro--> i will do it. i'm downloading it already
<reverseblade> Jordan_U, yes I did
<reverseblade> leighaquarius, nvidia
<Jordan_U> Rebooter, run "alsamixer" in a terminal, make sure everything is turned up
<Rebooter> Done that
<reverseblade> leighaquarius, when I enable 3d and reboot it fails back to safe mode
<yellow_chicken> Pedro--: i think it's the wrong time to buy a pc.  right after vista comes out.  cause, hardware-wise, you lose speed. if it runs xp, it's flying fast
<reverseblade> leighaquarius, it was working fine with fiesty also working fine with previous state of gutsy
<Jordan_U> reverseblade, Are you getting hardware acceleration?
<reverseblade> Jordan_U, no
<leighaquarius> reverseblade: ok, well sounds like direct rendering isn't enabled
<reverseblade> leighaquarius, yeah
<reverseblade> leighaquarius, in my xorg.config my driver is stated as nv and not nvidia
<Jordan_U> reverseblade, What is the output ( if any ) of "sudo modprobe nvidia" ?
<yellow_chicken> Jordan_U: right now this box can play mp3 all day, and it's fine. just with youtube vidoes, it crashes
<reverseblade> when I set the driver to nvidia it falls to safe mode
<reverseblade> Jordan_U, no output
<leighaquarius> reverseblade: what version of driver u using?
<reverseblade> leighaquarius, I am trying to use 100.14.11
<oshiii-_^> night night
<reverseblade> leighaquarius, though I am not sure IF I am using it
<leighaquarius> reverseblade: hmm.. ok
<leighaquarius> reverseblade: are u installing from .run or from Apt?
<alfborge> RebooteR:   See 130559:  "I also confirm that it can still be cured by getting ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2, unpacking, and running configure && make && sudo make install. (You will need to have kernel headers and development packages installed.)"
<reverseblade> leighaquarius, when I installed from .run, it falls back to fail safe mode
<reverseblade> leighaquarius, currently I installed from apt, but I think it is not using it. When I start gnome I see no nvidia logo
<reverseblade> leighaquarius, I presume it is using nv
<leighaquarius> reverseblade: did u use the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<Jordan_U> reverseblade, Did you try restricted manager before installing from nvidia.com?
<Rebooter> alfborge: Cool, I am up for anything
<alfborge> Rebooter: Better, remove the old version of snd-hda-intel.ko before you install the recompiled alsa drivers and you should be good at the first reboot.
<Pedro--> yellow_chicken: it can't intall xp (at least with the original cd). It doesn't recognise the sata controller, and as i don
<alfborge> Rebooter: I suggest you read the last few entries in Better, remove the old version of snd-hda-intel.ko before you install the recompiled alsa drivers and you should be good at the first reboot.
<reverseblade> leighaquarius, Jordan_U, frankly yes. I upgraded from fiesty. There 3d was working. Also after upgrading to gutsy 3d was working. It is only broken after a recent update
<alfborge> dang stupid paste
<alfborge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/130559
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130559 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) - no sound" [Medium,Triaged] 
<Pedro--> yellow_chicken: as i dont have an external floppy drive, i cant suply the missing driver
<Jordan_U> reverseblade, Try running "sudo apt-get remove --purge --reinstall nvidia-glx"
<reverseblade> Jordan_U, on my way
<Rebooter> k
<Pedro--> yellow_chicken: i have been reading some tutorials about modifying the winxp installation disk to include other drivers, but i didn't try it yet.
<reverseblade> Jordan_U, you meant nvidia-glx-new right ?
<neildarlow> i like the new topic :)
<Rebooter> snd-hda-intel.ko? Should it be in etc/modprobe.d?
<leighaquarius> reverseblade: depends what model nvidia card u have.. eg. 6600, 7900, 8800?
<yellow_chicken> Pedro--: i have a box using sata on xp sp1
<reverseblade> leighaquarius, I was using nvidia-glx-new all the time
<reverseblade> leighaquarius, can't remember the model
<Jordan_U> reverseblade, If that is what you want to use then yes, make sure that nvidia-glx is removed first though ( I think that is what the package made by the .run installer is called )
<yellow_chicken> Pedro--: perhaps you are runing xp pre service package 1
<leighaquarius> reverseblade: /agree
<reverseblade> Jordan_U, it has never been installed
<reverseblade> Jordan_U, ok done
<reverseblade> Jordan_U, now ?
<Jordan_U> reverseblade, Switch to the nvidia driver and try restarting X
<Pedro--> yellow_chicken: i'm not sure if it were a pre sp1 version... i will try to install a more recent version and see if it works
<yellow_chicken> Pedro--: i am sure mine is not sp2, it's either sp1, sp1a, or sp1b or whatever
<meson10> how do we configure the kernel source files?
<compwiz18> if you turn your computer off before midnight, and there is a cron job set to run at midnight, does it run the next morning when you turn the computer on?
<gunny> compwiz18: nup
<compwiz18> gunny, ok, if i stick a script in /etc/cron.daily, will it run if the computer isn't on a midnight?
<meson10> can anyone help me with a problem?
<meson10> its regarding nvidia trouble
<pvandewyngaerde> meson10:  what is the problem ?
<meson10> I have a trouble with my nvidia card ... i upgraded to gutsy ... and i have to recompile the nvidia drivers from source...as elsewise it doesn start X and says conflict in kernel and nvidia modules
<meson10> pvandewyngaerde: and i have been asking this here for some 10th time
<meson10> pvandewyngaerde: :-(
<cliffstah> define "says conflict in kernel and nvidia modules"
<nanonyme> hehe
<nanonyme> nice topic :P
<cliffstah> meson10: do the binary drivers not work for you?
<cliffstah> by that, I mean 'nvidia' as opposed to 'nv'
<meson10> cliffstah: i couldn get that
<cliffstah> meson10: please be more specific about what you say :P
<meson10> cliffstah: i upgraded to Gutsy and after that, the x server is not starting
<meson10> cliffstah: it said some conflict with the kernel and nvidia module
<cliffstah> !
<cliffstah> that isn't specific
<cliffstah> that's just repeating what you already said in a different order
<cliffstah> lol
<meson10> Cliffstah: i removed nvidia-kernel-common and other headers
<meson10> cliffstah: Please ask me what ever info you are expecting
<cliffstah> well ok, let me give you an example
<cliffstah> you're saying things like "it said some conflict with the kernel and nvidia module"
<cliffstah> instantly, anyone looking at your problem is going to ask "what conflict?" because it's pretty obvious that the *whole* kernel isn't going to conflict with the nvidia module
<cliffstah> and they will also ask what the *actual* error message was
<meson10> cliffstah: Ok the trouble now ius it says:   " Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module"
<cliffstah> so you could save a lot of time and frustration by answering those questions before they're asked ;-)
<cliffstah> meson10: is that *all* it says?
<meson10> cliffstah: yes
<cliffstah> can you upload/paste the log somewhere? (a pastie online)
<meson10> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<meson10> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<meson10> (EE) NVIDIA(0): ***Aborting***
<meson10> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usale configuration.
<meson10> cliffstah: oops i had already pasted
<cliffstah> thats ok, it was only 3 lines :-)
<cliffstah> I would recommend pasting your xorg config, and your xorg.0.log to a pastebin
<meson10> cliffstah: Hmm that's a trouble cos i cannot open X as i said on the laptop :(
<meson10> Cliffstah:L i.e the "troubled" computer
<cliffstah> meson10: but you have access to the troubled computer via ssh/ftp/etc?
<cliffstah> or use lynx/w3m/links to upload them?
<meson10> cliffstah: ok i will just do it.... its currently in middle of "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" .. as an option someone suggested
<cliffstah> meson10: it would help greatly to see those files :-)
<meson10> yes i am on it
<meson10> i cancelled it
<cliffstah> ok
<cliffstah> god I love this band./
<cliffstah> \o/
<Rebooter> I'm back... I recompiled the newest alsa-driver, but I still have no sound above the faintest whisper :(
<cliffstah> Rebooter: people were asking about you earlier
<Rebooter> _any_ help would be welcome
<Rebooter> Yeah?
<cliffstah> but, I dont know if they're still here, it's been quiet
<Rebooter> Yes, I am really stumped. My new imac looks pretty, but it may be too new to new to be supported. Shame... Everything but sound works
<cliffstah> meh.  bloody mac people.
<cliffstah> I want one, its not fair
<Rebooter> Hehe, Yes, I should be grateful that I even have one :)
<Rebooter> And it is actually quite cool - I just couldn't stand mac osx for more than a month.
<cliffstah> whaat?
<cliffstah> os x is lovely
<Rebooter> Not that it is bad... It is just not Ubuntu :)
<cliffstah> admittedly Im now rather attached to Gnome
<cliffstah> if it wasn't for the commercial application support I need, such as Flash then I wouldn't even bother
<gunny> compwiz18: sorry been away yes it will depends on when dailys are run look /etc/crontab
<cliffstah> for everything else, I've dumped Windows completely now.
<meson10> cliffstah: i am almost done..i will just paste the link
<cliffstah> Microsoft finally forced me to do it, when they released Vista
<Rebooter> Yes, I know. Os x is very good, though. I just got tired of the way I couldn't do all I wanted
<cliffstah> ok meson10
<cliffstah> what is it you can't do?
<Rebooter> And the lock-in sucks
<meson10> cliffstah: http://rafb.net/p/d30pHd94.html
<cliffstah> I just want to work, actually, im not bothered about customization
<meson10> cliffstah: sorry w/o reason ssh took time..it just paused w/o any reason
<Rebooter> Well, install a some OSS packages, and there is a lot of things that costs money in mac-land
<cliffstah> meson10: no bother :-)
<cliffstah> Rebooter: sure, but I guess that's why I want it..
<cliffstah> the industry I work in is very heavily Mac or PC
<Rebooter> Hehe, Anyway... I may be forced back to OS X if I cannot get this blasted sound working
<cliffstah> I dont forsee a Flash for Linux, ever :-)
<Rebooter> What industry?
<cliffstah> Flash :P
<Lynoure> cliffstah: hmm, there is Flash for Linux...
<cliffstah> well, that's one of the things I do.. according to my resume its my primary skill (most experience)
<cliffstah> no
<atlef> when pressing super key, I can not take screenshots. as in super/windowskey + tab. how do you take screenshots of this screen
<cliffstah> Flash itself, not the player
<cliffstah> meson10: I'm reading it btw :-)
<Rebooter> Ah, I agree that is a problem. I haven't tried wine for a long while. Don't know if you can install it that way
<Lynoure> cliffstah: oh, you mean Flash development environment.. it deserves to wither away, in my opinion
<cliffstah> its far too slow
<cliffstah> Lynoure: that is your opinion
<cliffstah> the rest of the world has theirs :-)
<Lynoure> cliffstah: that's what I said.
<Rebooter> And there is Gnash ;)
<cliffstah> fortunately Adobe are bringing Flex Builder to Linux
<cliffstah> but its far from functional
<Rebooter> well, in time it probably will be
<cliffstah> and v4l(2) support in the Flash Player itself is awful
<Rebooter> Adobe - Dragged kicking and screaming in to the FOSS community
<cliffstah> I've tried 2 cams, one I get a black screen - the other I get a white screen :-)
<Rebooter> Or should that be 21 century
<cliffstah> Rebooter: actually it's been gently persuaded for a number of years now
<cliffstah> since the OSFlash community reared it's head
<Rebooter> Yes, and they did give us the player (well as in Free as in beer)
<cliffstah> Red5 was the first major achievement to open their eyes
<Rebooter> Ah yes
<cliffstah> meson10: lsmod | grep nvidia ?
<meson10> no
<cliffstah> what happens if you modprobe nvidia ?
<cliffstah> sudo*
<Rebooter> Okay, I will try one more time before giving up (its been 3 hours of fiddling now)
<gunny> Rebooter: is it a new Imac 24"
<Rebooter> No, but a new 20'
<gunny> Rebooter: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3461617
<cliffstah> this is what I have, meson10
<cliffstah> nvidia               4716468  32
<cliffstah> agpgart                35016  1 nvidia
<cliffstah> i2c_core               26112  2 nvidia,i2c_nforce2
<meson10> cliffstah: this was a while back
<meson10> when i had nvidia-kernel-* packages in my system
<cliffstah> ok, so you don't have any nvidia kernel modules on your system?
<cliffstah> that would explain why they can't be loaded ;-)
<Rebooter> gunny: Thanks, that looks promising
<meson10> right
<Rebooter> But I have no idea how to apply a patch !
<meson10> cliffstah: someone in kubuntu asked me to deinstall every associated nvidia package in my system
<meson10> cliffstah: satying the installer" should do it
<Rebooter> Could you maybe help?
<cliffstah> hm.
<cliffstah> meson10: I'm just checking the file lists to see which packages include the kernel module
<meson10> modprobe nvidia returns sh: /sbin/lrm-video not found
<meson10> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<cliffstah> hm,  something's hosed :-)
<cliffstah> lrm-video is part of linux-restricted-modules* afaik
<meson10> cliffstah: he asked me to remove them as well
<cliffstah> well, you need those I think :-)
<Rebooter> gunny: Do you have any idea how to apply the patch that is in the post?
<cliffstah> ok lrm-video is part of linux-restricted-modules-common
<meson10> cliffstah: i jut installed "linux-restricted-modules"
<cliffstah> meson10: you need those things if you are using the 'nvidia' driver
<cliffstah> but iirc not if you are using the 'nv' module
<meson10> i am not using the nv
<cliffstah> then you need those things :-)
<meson10> cliffstah: ok startx started the machine
<meson10> cliffstah: now shall i reboot to see....if it returns the previosu trouble again?
<cliffstah> you shouldn't need to reboot to see
<cliffstah> check lsmod | grep nvidia
<cliffstah> see if the kernel module has loaded
<meson10> lsmod?
<cliffstah> lsmod :-)
<cliffstah> since X started, it sounds like the kernel module has loaded - but be sure
<meson10> cliffstah: nvidia 7013492 26
<cliffstah> ok cool
<meson10> i2c_core 30208 2 nvidia,i2c_nforce32
<meson10> 2*
<leighaquarius> has anyone had any trouble when installing Gutsy, cause when i did it, it wouldn't scan my disks properly when loading Gparted in the installer, it just got stuck on 46%
<meson10> but as earlier this  will not start on its own on restart
<cliffstah> meson10: ok try rebooting it and lets go from there
<meson10> cliffstah: ok
<meson10> cliffstah: ok no X again
<cliffstah> ok, errors?
<meson10> on restart
<meson10> i should do startx and it would tell
<cliffstah> well wait
<cliffstah> do you have gdm/kdm installed?
<meson10> cliffstah: yes
<meson10> kdm
<cliffstah> so dont startx
<cliffstah> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<cliffstah> see what happens
<meson10> kdm already running
<meson10> it said
<cliffstah> hmm.  ps ax | grep X ?
<meson10> Nothing
<cliffstah> odd.  stop kdm and start it again, then check your Xorg.0.log again
<meson10> ok
<compwiz18> ok thanks gunny
<meson10> i stopped it..and computer is showing a blinking terminal curosr
<meson10> thats it
<cliffstah> what happened when you started it again?
<meson10> hmm oops
<meson10> lemme start again it redirected me to tty7
<cliffstah> k
<Rebooter> Okay guys, followed the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3461617
<Rebooter> Will reboot. Wish me luck!
<meson10> starting K display Manager: kdm
<cliffstah> nothing on vt9?
<meson10> No
<cliffstah> ok, check your xorg log again
<meson10> yes  error
<cliffstah> which?
<meson10> Failed to initialize the NVIDIA Kernel module! Please ensure that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly. ***Aborting***
<cliffstah> ok sounds like you have some more packages missing.
<cliffstah> these are the packages I have installed..
<meson10> SUpport for GLX with Damage and Composite X extensions is enabled
<cliffstah> nvidia* that is
<meson10> any help with this?
<meson10> oh ok
<cliffstah> not saying you need all these - but this is what I have on my system, and it works :-)
<cliffstah> nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel-common
<atlef> when pressing super key, I can not take screenshots. as in super/windowskey + tab. how do you take screenshots of this screen. Found solution, gimp screenshot delay
<cliffstah> and..
<meson10> so i do sudo apt-get install nvidia*?
<cliffstah> linux-restricted-modules, restricted-manager, restricted-manager-core
<cliffstah> dont do *, you'll get everything - you don't need that
<cliffstah> those are all the related packages I have installed
<cliffstah> oh and linux-restricted-modules-generic and linux-restricted-modules-common
<cliffstah> wb
<Rebooter> ... No. No sound
<cliffstah> damn
<Rebooter> yes
<cliffstah> serves you right
<cliffstah> for owning a mac while I want one
<meson10> damn + 1 :-(
<Rebooter> :P
<Rebooter> Yeah, I guess there is nothing more to do than reinstall OSX and wait for gutsy final to try again
<cliffstah> dual install :-)
<cliffstah> keep a small gutsy install handy so you can test
<cliffstah> oh, and report your bugs ;-)
<Rebooter> Yes, I had it running under vmware and that worked great
<Rebooter> Anyways, thanks for all the support!
<meson10> nvidia-* == ? which all packages?
<cliffstah> sure, but that isn't using your hardware directly
<cliffstah> the ones I posted meson :-)
<cliffstah> which card do you have?
<Rebooter> cliffstah: I know
<meson10> NVIDIA 6150 Go
<cliffstah> I dont know what that is, older generation or new?
<meson10> works "very well" ...as if i just build the driver from nvidia-installer now..it wll start working again
<Rebooter> got to go. Cheers
<cliffstah> later :-)
<meson10> cliffstah: the ones you mentioned i have installed
<cliffstah> reason I ask meson10 is that you may require the nvidia-glx-new rather than nvidia-glx, depending on your card
<meson10> but i am getting confused with nvidia-*
<meson10> cos it is a set of packages like nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
<cliffstah> I have a GF4
<cliffstah> as far as I'm aware, you need both :-)
<meson10> cliffstah: for previosu distros it used glx-new
<cliffstah> then you'll probably need that one instead :-)
<cliffstah> mine just uses nvidia-glx
<meson10> so i should install nvidia-kernel and glx stuff?
<cliffstah> well, I'm no authority
<meson10> :-( then try a startx?
<cliffstah> I've just convinced  that you have some things missing on your system, from your error messages
<cliffstah> I'm*
<secher> hey guys. Have anyone gotten resolution issues in one of the recent updates? Suddenly i can only run 640x480...
<CapaH> Question, if I download and install Gutsy Gibbon --- will it automatically upgrade once beta is over and the release happens?
<meson10> API Mismatch: NVIDIA driver version has verson 100.14.19 but the NVIDIA kernel module's version does not match
<meson10> cliffstah: does that give any hint?
<cliffstah> meson10: Im guessing this is because of your custom installed driver?
<meson10> nvidia-installer --uninstall should help right?
<cliffstah> yes, then you'll need to reinstall the nvidia kernel module from the gutsy packages
<meson10> ok cool
<cliffstah> if you want to use your custom driver, remove *only* the gutsy nvidia kernel module and then try your custom install - leave the other packages intact
<cliffstah> although I would recommend trying to get X up and running on the official packages first
<cliffstah> at least then you are in a "known" state
<cliffstah> secher: enabled your restricted drivers (if any) ?
<meson10> i just uninstalled custom driver
<cliffstah> cool, you'll probably need to reinstall the gutsy packages now
<meson10> now i acnnot go into x
<cliffstah> just the nvidia kernel/glx
<meson10> for a while :-)
<secher> cliffstah: yes i did..
<cliffstah> secher: oh.
<cliffstah> I did have that problem, but I just dived into the Xorg config and fixed my modes/modelines by hand
<secher> cliffstah: it worked untill yesterday.. Then it suddenly switched to 640x480, and wont let me change back
<cliffstah> tried reconfiguring? (back up your xorg.conf config first!)
<cliffstah> let it redetect and see if it helps
<secher> hmm ill try that
<meson10> yeap installed
<meson10> but still no help
<meson10> i have tried resrating
<cliffstah> errors?
<meson10> yes
<cliffstah> lol
<meson10> API mismatch
<cliffstah> now its me who should be more specific
<cliffstah> um, well that isn't right..
<cliffstah> if you have only the gutsy packages installed there should be no mismatch
<riffic> can someone help me figure out some bluetooth issues?
<meson10> cliffstah: :-(
<riffic> i have a usb bluetooth adapter and bluetooth mouse, and they work fine most of the time
<riffic> but if my computer is unused for a period of time it stops working, the adapter's LED flashes
<cliffstah> meson10: find /lib/modules/<your kernel>/ | grep nvidia
<riffic> and i can't get it working
<cliffstah> riffic: haven't tried bluetooth yet, sorry :-)
<riffic> i've figured a workaround, pull the usb adapter when i'm leaving the computer unattended
<riffic> and just reattaching when i come back
<cliffstah> riffic: sounds like it could be related to power management, though
<Evanlec> disable acpi or update kernel
<riffic> yeah, its a default clean beta install
<riffic> with all the upgrades
<ramvi> I installed vmware player 2 on my ubuntu gutsy laptop. Vmplayer made my internet router stop working and I lost internet connection till I removed vmware again. Is this a known error?
<riffic> disable acpi where, in the bios?
<riffic> will that have any ill effects?
<reverseblade> Jordan_U, I enabled the driver and restarted
<meson10> cliffstah: yes it has something in kernel/drivers/ and volatile/
<reverseblade> still no luck
<cliffstah> what is in volatile?
<meson10> nvidia_new.ko  nvidia_legacy.ko nvidia.ko
<cliffstah> ok, 1 second
<cliffstah> my memory fails me, what the hell is the command to find which package provides a file..
<bushwakko> hey, I have a problem here
<bushwakko> I can't have both touchhpad and my regular mouse
<meson10> cliffstah: i know for the rpm's only
<cliffstah> its apt-file :-)
<cliffstah> apt-file search <file>
<_Argasm> hi guys, can someone please help me to setup wireless in 7.10 ?!?!
<_Argasm> I setup everything the same as my old 7.04 ubuntu config but it wont turn the wireless card on (flashing)
<cliffstah> bear with me meson10
<sharperguy> any idea why my speakers are crakling so much?
<meson10> cliffstah: till whenever u say. :-)
<cliffstah> odd, I can't find the package that 'owns' volatile/nvidia*
<meson10> might be because of the "custom driver"
<meson10> ?
<cliffstah> no, I have the same files :-)
<cliffstah> /lib/modules/2.6.22-13-generic/volatile/nvidia_new.ko
<cliffstah> /lib/modules/2.6.22-13-generic/volatile/nvidia_legacy.ko
<cliffstah> /lib/modules/2.6.22-13-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko
<cliffstah> but, dpkg -S nvidia doesn't list those files
<cliffstah> I don't understand enough of Ubuntu's inner workings to know why that is.
<meson10> look ...if i install the "custom-driver" now..it will work
<_Argasm> is their a problem with 7.10's wireless workings cause I cannot get mines to work properly (7.04 worked great) ???
<meson10> any way out from there?
<cliffstah> meson10: as long as you're sure.
<meson10> cliffstah: BUT after restart i need to install again
<meson10> cliffstah: 110% it works.
<cliffstah> same error?  a mismatch?
<meson10> but only till i restart
<meson10> Yes
<cliffstah> hmm.
<cliffstah> I think that is out of my depth.
<cliffstah> what I was going to suggest..
<meson10> cant i remove every nvidia bit out of my system?
<cliffstah> was to remove those nvidia files in /lib/modules/<your kernel> and reinstall the associated Gutsy packages
<meson10> and let adept- install
<meson10> Oh
<meson10> :-)
<cliffstah> which is why I was looking, to work out which packages they came from
<meson10> quite similar thought :-)
<cliffstah> basically, get you back to 'vanilla'
<meson10> ??
<cliffstah> yes, but I didnt want to suggest it until I'd found the packages
<meson10> "vanilla" ?
<cliffstah> lol, vanilla = plain
<cliffstah> default
<cliffstah> :P
<meson10> Oh Ok
<cliffstah> I don't want the responsibility of trashing your machine ;-)
<cliffstah> so you know my thoughts, that is what I would do in your position - the responsibility is now yours ;-)
<cliffstah> unlike the person who told you to remove all those packages, I don't actually want to trash your machine :P
<meson10> cliffstah: dont worry..aint that dumb ..either...actually i sound :P
<cliffstah> lol, never implied you were :-)
<bushwakko> hey, my sound applet doesnt work on my sound because my sound is wholly controlled by the PCM slider, the master slider does nothing for it apparently.
<reverseblade> I can't seem to enable 3D for my nvidia card can anyone help ?
<kbrooks> hi
<kbrooks> um
<kbrooks> excuse me
<kling0n> gutsy is up'n running :) but all my system messages are in danish now :( i prefer to keep all outputin english and just have danish language support for my office applications... any where do I go to change it ?
<xperamental> can anyone help me getting an Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet Card to work in Ubuntu??? I am having nothing but problems :'(
<kling0n> my lang environment variable is da_DK.UTF-8 so I assume I'll have to change that to something like en_DK.UTF-8 but will I have to reinstall all the packages?
<kling0n> kbrooks: you should just ask your uestion :)
<kling0n> question
<Pici> kling0n: no, you won't have to reinstall packages.
<Pici> !locale | kling0n
<ubotu> kling0n: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<DarkMageZ> something appears to be blocking my sound device. i've logged out and back in again and it hasn't cleared it up. any ideas?
<kling0n> Pici: okies
<kling0n> DarkMageZ: check if artsd or esd are running
<DarkMageZ> kling0n, artsd is in my processes list. is there a prefered way of killing it?
<kling0n> DarkMageZ: are you running gnome or kde ?
<DarkMageZ> kling0n, gnome, but i was running 2 kde apps last time i was logged on.
<kling0n> DarkMageZ: start kcontrol and select sound settings
<kling0n> DarkMageZ: then disable the sound server
<DarkMageZ> kling0n, k. i'll install kcontrol and give that a shot. thanks :)
<cliffstah> my pet peeve of the day.
<cliffstah> people who take someone halfway the wrong way toward a solution and then leave them with a broken system.
<cliffstah> whoever told meson10 to remove a load of packages needs to go back to Windows and stop interferring :P
<branstrom> Is there a good guide somewhere for how to use gnome-keyring in gutsy to unlock everything when I log in? So that I won't have to type my passphrase many times over when SSH:ing etc
<heguru> branstrom: pam_gnome_keyring is installed by default in gutsy IIRC
<branstrom> Okay...
<branstrom> I've upgraded from feisty
<branstrom> Should I do anything special to activate it?
<heguru> branstrom: i had to edit files in /etc/pam.d
<branstrom> To what end?
<branstrom> What wasn't working?
<heguru> branstrom: auto keyring unlock stopped working after upgrading to gutsy
<branstrom> kay
<heguru> branstrom: so i checked the files out to discover that gutsy configures pam_gnome_keyring by default
<heguru> branstrom: i just removed all the references to pam_keyring that i added manually while using feisty
<branstrom> Oh.
<hetauma> how do I automaticly reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<IdleOne> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hetauma> IdleOne, but this will be manual reconfiguration. I want to get a xorg.conf like the initial one I got after the installation
<IdleOne> hetauma: it will give you default choice just select the defaults
<cliffstah> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg if you want only basic configuration options
<hetauma> k ty
<panosru> Hi, can someone help me with flash? Why i don't have sound?
<reverseblade> no matter what I do I cannot use my nvidia drivers. Can someone help ?
<panosru> reverseblade, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<panosru> did you try this?
<reverseblade> panosru, yeah
<soul9> hey all!
<panosru> there should be your nvidia card
<panosru> did you check the check box?
<soul9> I'm fumbling around with the display geometry switcher thing
<soul9> but I cn't get my second display to work
<soul9> I want to have an extended desktop
<reverseblade> panosru, yes I did
<panosru> and then what happened?
<reverseblade> panosru, if I say use it, it seems okay
<reverseblade> then I check enable it
<reverseblade> it asks for a restart. and after the restart I fall to fail safe X
<Ayabara> anyone running kubuntu? if so, which fonts do you use for GTK applications?
<reverseblade> everytime
<soul9> I get a greyed out option for secondary screen
<soul9> for my external CRT I plugged in
<panosru> reverseblade, you are on clean gusty setup? or from upgrade?
<reverseblade> panosru, upgrade
<phaidros> hi, is there vmware-player packages for the recent gutsy kernel on the way?
<reverseblade> panosru, at first when I upgraded to gutsy itwas working
<reverseblade> ben then a recent update has broken it
<panosru> did you had your graphic card driver installed with envy before?
<reverseblade> ben => but
<reverseblade> panosru, I did my card driver installed via binary driver
<reverseblade> from binary installer
<soul9> bad idea
<reverseblade> it was the only thing working at that time
<reverseblade> but as said when I upgraded to gutsy I can use nvidia with 3d
<reverseblade> only a recent update to kernel or what ever has broken it
<panosru> well there are somes updates that i didn't installed them yet.. maybe they are buggy... ?
<soul9> anwho, noone know about the control center > Screens and Graphics app?
<hetauma> how can I change the resolution on tty# ?
<reverseblade> hetauma, man xrandr
<hetauma> also how can I see greek fonts correctly on tty# ?
<hetauma> reverseblade, ty
<soul9> yes
<soul9> ubuntu should be utf8 by now
<soul9> reverseblade, xrandr doesn't change the res of ttys
<reverseblade> oh sorry
<soul9> it changes the res of X (difficult to guess)
<reverseblade> I misunderstood
<soul9> hetauma, for the res. you need to add an option to your kernel boot parameters
<soul9> option vga=something
<hetauma> soul9, that's called framebuffer? or that's something else?
<soul9> well
<soul9> yeah it is
<soul9> IF you are using a framebuffer
<soul9> which I don't know how ubuntu deals with
<soul9> but I think that yes, you have a framebufffer
<Pici> !framebuffer | read the instructions at the end of this
<ubotu> read the instructions at the end of this: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Pici> For whoever was asking ^
<hetauma> ty Pici
<soul9> no help for me? :-(
<hetauma> soul9, otherwise just edit menu.list right
<hetauma> and of course search for the values
<soul9> yes
<soul9> right
<soul9> vga=771 is 1024x768 iirc
<Poromenos> I can't resolve my gutsy server's hostname, what can I do?
<soul9> well, add it to a dns
<Poromenos> feisty isn't in a dns, but it's working
<soul9> yes, but to resolv a name on the network you need to have a dns record for it
<soul9> or add it to /etc/hosts
<cliffstah> Poromenos: locally?
<cliffstah> edit /etc/hosts
<soul9> ^ that's static
<Poromenos> cliffstah: no, in the network
<cliffstah> oh.
<Poromenos> feisty resolves fine
<Poromenos> for some reason
<soul9> what do you mean? resolves?
<Poromenos> if i ping feisty's hostname, it's resolved
<cliffstah> he means that other machines can look up its hostname
<Poromenos> i must have installed some wins client or something
<Poromenos> but i don't remember what
<soul9> for that you need either a dns or a hosts entry
<soul9> oh
<cliffstah> hosts has nothing to do with it
<soul9> wins
<Poromenos> well, i don't have a configurable central dns
<cliffstah> Poromenos: did you set up samba etc?
<Poromenos> not yet, i should do it now
<cliffstah> my router does the resolution for me, iirc.
<Poromenos> hmm, i just installed samba and it's still not resolving
<Poromenos> pehaps a reboot is in order?
<cliffstah> maybe just a network refresh
<Poromenos> ah
<cliffstah> Im not sure of the specifics
<Poromenos> hmm, yes
<rsferreira> Hi. I've being testing Gusty beta on a Sony Vaio PGC-K115Z but it will only boot on battery. In the ac power, it chashes some seconds after GDM is loaded. And, if power is plugged after a normal boot on battery, system crashes immediatly. The only way to boot on ac power is to set acpi=off in the kernel line. Has anyone faced similar problems? Gusty boots ok in the live CD and I've been running Feisty with no problems.
<Poromenos> how can i easily partition a new harddisk from the command line? parted is telling me "unrecognised disk label"
<soul9> cfdisk, fdisk
<soul9> Poromenos, ^
<soul9> cfdisk is easy
<Poromenos> ah, thanks
<Poromenos> bah, "unsupported gnu disk label, use parted"
<jscinoz> Hey guys, i'm running 7.10 beta, azureus seems to crash randomly, console outputting an error about sigsegv, and a problematic frame, the full error output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/719/  any idea how i can fix this?
<soul9> Poromenos, heh, that's fun
<DarkMageZ> jscinoz, check the bug reports :) tho i'd advise switching to ktorrent
<jscinoz> I prefer azureus, and i'd like it if someone would actually help for once instead of just recommending a different torrent client.
<Poromenos> soul9: indeed :) i just relabeled it to msdos and it works now, thanks
<knubbe> oh...
<knubbe> so i shouldnt press "next" now? (on my way to upgrade)
<kling0n> jscinoz: i think the contents of it's debud file would be more helpful
<Poromenos> how can i make a filesystem/format the partition?
<kling0n> jscinoz: hs_err_pid31627.log
<Poromenos> mkfs.ext3 seems to work...
<jscinoz> alright one second
<soul9> Poromenos, mkfs.ext3/xfs/jfs/whatever
<rsferreira> hi, guys: any ideas in the acpi issue?
<Poromenos> what's the best fs to use?
<Poromenos> i am looking for stability
<kling0n> Poromenos: ext3 i pretty stable
<Poromenos> good, thanks
<DarkMageZ> jscinoz, there's a azureus-gcj package which a friend of mine uses over the azureus package cause of a very similar sounding issue.
<kling0n> Poromenos: and used for lots of linux distros
<kling0n> Poromenos: reiser has some cool features too though and is default for SUSE
<Poromenos> so after i have done all this, do i need to do something to get the drive added to fstab?
<Poromenos> hmm
<jscinoz> hmm i'll try that
<jscinoz> heres a paste of that file http://paste.ubuntu.com/720/
<soul9> xfs is real nice too
<Poromenos> i think i'll go with ext3, i don't need any fancy features right now
<kling0n> Poromenos: basically if you don't know - go with ext3
<Poromenos> kling0n: yeah, probably
<Poromenos> it's a work machine
<Poromenos> so i shouldn't use experimental fses
<kling0n> I still havent found anything to compete with the UFS filesystem and utils on my bsd sevrer
<kling0n> server
<kling0n> it'll run fdisk in the background without making me wait for it
<kling0n> :)
<Poromenos> how do i add the drive to fstab automatically btw?
<soul9> why in $%# can't I get a normal multiple-monitor setup?!
<jepler> anybody know of a reason that rebuilding the 6.06 live cd on a 7.10 host will fail?  It's not my first choice for this task, but it's the only machine I have available at the moment.
<Poromenos> how can i have ubuntu recheck hard disks and add them to fstab?
<soul9> dunno, but building a system on a beta system doesn't sound like a good idea
<jscinoz> DarkMageZ,  does the azureus-gcj package require a different command to start it? or just "azureus" as normal
<hetauma> are there any known issues with write to usb flash memory speed? sometimes it takes ages
<DarkMageZ> jscinoz, not sure. i've never personally used it
<jscinoz> hmm i'll try with the normal command and see if the crash occurs
<savvas> Poromenos: it should be done while installing the new operating system, otherwise... I'm not sure if it works, but try the pysdm package, then from the menu: system > administration > storage device manager
<gerro> how do I get ipw3945d running?
<gerro> I mean... like use the connection
<Poromenos> savvas: i don't have the desktop package installed :/
<Poromenos> i'll just add it manually, no big deal
<savvas> Poromenos: ah ok then, you have examples from the rest of the lines in /etc/fstab ;)
<penguincentral> i'm having screen resolution problems.  My monitor is 1280x1024, yet the desktop looks like it's zoomed in.  I went to System>Preferences>Screen Resolution, and it says that the res is 1792x1344.  I try putting it back to 1280x1024 but it won't work
<Poromenos> savvas: that i do :)
<savvas> penguincentral: try system > admin > screens and graphics
<penguincentral> savvas: tried that and it has the same problem
<savvas> penguincentral: try lower it, say 800x600
<penguincentral> must be a shoddy update because the last time i had a graphics problem was because of a faulty update, and then another one was released 15 mins later that fixed it
<penguincentral> ok savvas
<penguincentral> savvas: it won't change
<savvas> penguincentral: try restart the gdm, ctrl-alt-backspace
<soul9> what's the new name of the xlibs-dev package?
<penguincentral> ok
<savvas> (oops)
<savvas> I really penguincentral's drivers aren't messed up
<savvas> *really hope
<savvas> ah here he is!
<penguincentral> savvas: back, it's fixed
* penguincentral is happy that someone cares about my return to the chat room
<savvas> penguincentral: great, it could be a game or a program you ran
<savvas> I get it with enemy territory
<penguincentral> savvas: earlier i was recording a screencast
<penguincentral> but that was in another user account
<savvas> ah
<penguincentral> i tried logging out, the computer crashed and i had to reboot
<penguincentral> that's beta software for ya
<savvas> ouch
<penguincentral> savvas: it may have been something in the update that i did a few hours ago, i dunno
<penguincentral> savvas: i have the same problem at the login screen
<savvas> penguincentral: I think you can fix that by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* penguincentral can't wait for nine days time
<savvas> you know.. limit the screen's resolutions
<penguincentral> savvas: yeah
<penguincentral> it's not a big issue, i can still log in and out
<penguincentral> what happened with the update manager?
<savvas> if the problem persists, you know where to file a bug :)
<penguincentral> launchpad?
<savvas> yep
<savvas> http://bugs.ubuntu.com
* penguincentral files a bug report...
<savvas> what's wrong with update manager?
<penguincentral> savvas: sorry, notifier
<penguincentral> good question, dunno
<savvas> ah that's already out i think
<savvas> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/amd64/update-notifier/0.61
<savvas> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/i386/update-notifier/0.61
<penguincentral> !bug 16472 | savvas
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 16472 in gdm "Login Screen Resolution" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/16472
<jscinoz> DarkMageZ, no good it crashed with the same details
<penguincentral> savvas: i think someone else beat me to it ;)
<savvas> penguincentral: 2005?! reopen it :)
<penguincentral> savvas: how do i do that?
<DarkMageZ> jscinoz, you might want to check this out and see if any match your issue then track it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/
<savvas> penguincentral: click on the status "invalid"
<vmlinuz`> while updating I get this in my system tray, an icon that looks weird and when i hover my mouse on it, it says "Unable to get data...."
<penguincentral> savvas: shall i assign it to myself?
<savvas> penguincentral: set the bug to confirmed if you really think you have the same problem, provide some details or put them a note to ask for what they want
<vmlinuz`> and looks like my updating stopped. and my downloading isn't working either at the moment
<savvas> penguincentral: no, leave that :)
<IdleOne> vmlinuz`: ignore it
<vmlinuz`> whats going on
<penguincentral> ok
<vmlinuz`> IdleOne: but everything just stopped. and my hard-disk isn't full yet
<savvas> vmlinuz`: that should be the power manager :p
<vmlinuz`> savvas: hmm, so it's a Computer hard-ware problem?
<vmlinuz`> do i change my power supply or what
<savvas> no idea, was the upgrade completed?
<gerro> soo.. no one here has tried out ipw3945 wireless card with gutsy?
<vmlinuz`> yep savvas it's done now
<IdleOne> vmlinuz`:  I get the same icon and yeah it seems like the upgrade is froze but it will start back up ( does for me )
<savvas> !wifi | gerro
<ubotu> gerro: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gerro> savvas: this is the gutsy channel. things have changed
<vmlinuz`> IdleOne: yea it just did. and installation now is completed.
<jscinoz> darkmagez sounds like the problem is the version in official repos is outdated
<vmlinuz`> IdleOne: but thing is. I wanted to understand why does it do that
<savvas> gerro: well.. always time to add some info if you know something :)
<penguincentral> savvas: it won't let me change what version of ubuntu that the bug is related to because it says that it is for 5.04
<soul9> so does anyone know what became the name of xlibs-dev?
<soul9> (the feisty package xlibs-dev)
<soul9> !xlibs-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xlibs-dev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gerro> savvas: doesn't seem like there is any info needed. It tried to automatically setup the driver for me. Strangely it says its proprietary. But still wireless does not function
<robertj> are there how fairs gutsy these days on ppc w a r300 graphics adapter/
<soul9> r300 should work
<savvas> penguincentral: file a new one, explain it's on 7.10 and paste/attach your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<soul9> dunno if ppc is supported at all
<penguincentral> ok
<robertj> soul9: its unsupported, but AFAIK still built
<soul9> well, there u go then
<IdleOne> vmlinuz`: I dont know why it does that
<robertj> yes, but I was hoping for more of a "I'm using it now XXX doesn't work."
<soul9> the r300 oss driver should work on ppc
<savvas> penguincentral: don't fill in the package if you're not sure, just explain what's wrong
<soul9> robertj, ok, that's not me :-)
<penguincentral> ok
<soul9> I used gentoo on my ppc 'cause ubuntu was slow as hell
<soul9> but that was a G3 and hoary or whatever
<gerro> savvas: if ipw3945 is still not added properly into gutsy that is all I need to know.. I understand it is still beta stuff
<soul9> ipw3945 works fine here..
<gerro> soul9: what did you do to get it working?
<soul9> nothing
<soul9> what are u getting?
<gerro> soul9: perhaps I am not up to date enough I'm running another update. I haven't used laptop in a week
<robertj> soul9: hrmm, I had good performance on my g3 ibook 900 with dapper (then the logic board died again)
<_nand_> hi!
<gerro> soul9: well I can't turn on its interface I do ifup wlan0 and ifup eth1 but nothing
<soul9> WHAT IS THE NEW NAME OF THE XLIBS-DEV PACKAGE?????
<savvas> gerro: you could download the livecd and try it out yourself, as I said, all the bug reports are welcome
<soul9> gerro, ifup isn't enough
<_nand_> does someone know if qt3 is still shipped in gutsy?
<soul9> gerro, ^
<soul9> gerro, what did you do to try to connect to a network?
<gerro> soul9: its not even listed under network thing
<soul9> did you at least try iwconfig to see if the card is there?
<soul9> s/card/NIC
<gerro> soul9: I think I need to add some configurations in /etc for the interface
<savvas> soul9: xlibs-static-dev ?
<gerro> savvas: what does static mean?
<soul9> you need to enable it in restricted-manager?
<soul9> gerro, ^
<gerro> soul9: it is enabled in restricted manager
<savvas> I've no idea
<savvas> I just search the apt-cache
<gerro> soul9: I tried disabling and enabling again
<soul9> savvas, well, that doesn't seem to be all of it
<soul9> gerro, and if you do in a shell: lsmod |grep ipw
<soul9> what does it give?
<gerro> soul9: ah new kernel update here hope it fixes the problem
<soul9> ok, let's wait for that
<jscinoz> darkmagez, fixed it, copied the Azureus2.jar from the 2.5.0.4 package from getazureus.com to /usr/share/java
<freezerburn> When it says don't run Gutsy, why so?
<soul9> savvas, try installing xlibs-dev on feisty, you'll see tons of packages getting installed
<soul9> xlibs-static-dev isn't close as much
<gerro> soul9: brb
<heguru> freezerburn: because its still beta
<freezerburn> heguru: oh ok, I was like did something big break and if we did the update would that make things royally screwed
<soul9> savvas, my guess would be that it's been split up
<soul9> which sucks
<bushwakko> I fixed my kernel panic by appending noapic to grub
<bushwakko> however now I get a new error
<savvas> soul9: it's a transitional package, this is the feisty version: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/oldlibs/xlibs-dev - you can try install the packages in gutsy, with sudo apt-get install packagename
<soul9> savvas, ok, so basically i just install the deps of xlibs-dev on gutsy?
<penguincentral> savvas: !bug 150938
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150938 in ubuntu "Screen resolution problems at login screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150938
<penguincentral> savvas: all there
<bushwakko> I get ann udevd error (i think its when loading the initrd image thing)
<soul9> what's the error?
<gerro> soul9: alright restricted drivers says ipw3945 is enabled but not in use. Different output than before
<freezerburn> Someone was saying something about a realtime kernel, what's that about?
<soul9> gerro, that's fine, if it works ;-)
<savvas> soul9: here's the command, try it, I hope all the packages are still there: sudo apt-get install libice-dev libsm-dev libx11-dev libxext-dev libxi-dev libxmu-dev libxmuu-dev libxpm-dev libxrandr-dev libxt-dev libxtrap-dev libxtst-dev libxv-dev x-dev zlib1g-dev
<gerro> soul9: trying disable/enable again
<soul9> savvas, that looks more like it
<soul9> though it still doesn't look as much as in feisty, but i'll try
<savvas> soul9: and save it in a "memo" file or something :)
<soul9> savvas, yep :-)
<savvas> well the libs are defined as oldlibs
<soul9> tomboy does a good job for that
<savvas> maybe there are new versions or packages being used instead of those
<soul9> I have them in my cache still, so i guess they haven't changed since feisty
<gerro> soul9: still says ipw3945 not in use
<soul9> gerro, ^
<soul9> <soul9> gerro, that's fine, if it works ;-)
<gerro> soul9: doesn't work, and lsmod |grep "ipw" says nothing
<soul9> gerro, try modprobe ipw3945
<gerro> soul9: FATAL: Module ipw3945 not found.2007-10-09 09:47:45: ERROR: Could not find Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<soul9> there you go
<soul9> install your kernel's restricted drivers
<soul9> oh, noez
<soul9> nonono
<gerro> ?
<soul9> gerro, can you paste the output of the lspci command?
<soul9> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<effie_jayx> hehe... yesterdays build does not start a live session... it gets stuck on GDM asking for a password... tried ubuntu pass: ubuntu and nothing :S
<gerro> soul9: yeah I was checking lshw earlier to see if there were problems, how about I paste that?
<soul9> no, paste lspci
<soul9> lshw?
<soul9> hmm, sec.
<gerro> this line right: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<soul9> that's friggin' strange
<savvas> effie_jayx: yesterday's build?
<gerro> soul9: what is?
<soul9> can you check " dmesg |tail " if there is mor info in there?
<effie_jayx> savvas,  yes
<gerro> soul9: just some acpi stuff and eth0 no ipv6 routing
<soul9> gerro, that you have a 3945 and the module says you don't
<soul9> :-/
<effie_jayx> I remember the user and password being ubuntu
<soul9> you sure you don't have wifi disabled in bios?
<soul9> gerro, ^
<gerro> soul9: perhaps the switch on my laptop I should have it on when I boot?
<effie_jayx> it happened once before... on a herd in feisty
<gerro> soul9: I highly doubt that
<soul9> try with the switch on
<soul9> sorry, gtg right now
<gerro> okay
<savvas> effie_jayx: I'd suggest to try the official beta from http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<branstrom> Don't run gutsy?
<branstrom> Why not?
<Hobbsee> good question
<soul9> so you have something to ask... ;-)
<bullgard4> How much free disk memory do I need on my partitions in order to upgrade from Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10?
<effie_jayx> savvas,  yes, I know... just thought that the daily would be stable enough... my bad...
<`Matir> bullgard4, that depends a lot on what all you have installed
<bullgard4> matysek: Please elaborate.
<bullgard4> Matir: Please elaborate.
<branstrom> heguru: I didn't add anything manually when using feisty, and now that I've upgraded the keyring isn't remembering my password (at least not when connecting on the command line) - what should I remove exactly in /etc/pam.d/ for the keyring to unlock everything when I log in to Gnome?
<cliffstah> bullgard4: in other words, if you have relatively nothing installed, it wont take much.. if you have everything installed, it'll take loads.. ;-)
<cliffstah> or in other words... noone could possibly know how much disk space YOUR installation will take :-)
<Viaken> I'm having a problem with hard lockups on kernels > 2.6.22-11 and my ndiswrapper wireless. Is this a known problem or do I need to file a bug report?
<bullgard4> cliffstah: I do not believe you.
<cliffstah> bullgard4: what is not to believe?
<`Matir> bullgard4, try the upgrade.  it will tell you how much space is needed
<bullgard4> cliffstah: I do not believe you what you have just told me.
<cliffstah> bullgard4: what is not to believe about it?
<cliffstah> bullgard4: I do not believe you have much but empty space between your ears.
<IdleOne> bullgard4: the upgrade will use +- 1 gig
<IdleOne> if that even
<branstrom> 1 gig? What's the size difference between a default desktop install with feisty and gutsy?
<bullgard4> cliffstah: The additional disk space I need is a function of the differences of Gutsy kernel and Feisty kernel and almost not of what I have installed additionally.
<bazhang> Hi Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hiya!
<cliffstah> bullgard4: the kernel is a small part of a total install.
<IdleOne> branstrom: it's not just the default desktop but all the other stuff you have installed also that gets upgraded but 1 gig is alot so I dont think it uses even that much
<bazhang> good to see you in Gutsy!
<Viaken> bullgard4: What you have installed additionally gets upgraded, too. Therefore, there's absolutely no way for us to tell what the size difference will be for your install.
<cliffstah> Viaken: he won't believe you.
<bullgard4> cliffstah: Your response is no answer on the question which I have put here in the channel.
<cliffstah> bullgard4: yes, it is
<cliffstah> Viaken just said exactly the same thing, and IdleOne too
<bazhang> Hobbsee, btw, I took your words to heart; I'm now advising to wait for 10/18--not the hapless souls in this channel of course..haha but elsewhere. Cheers!
<Hobbsee> bazhang: yay!
<bazhang> advising others. duh
<Viaken> I suppose I should wait til 10/18 to upgrade my sister's laptop. :\
<bazhang> Viaken: probably a good idea; lots of stuff will break in the nest week or so
<Viaken> Speaking of, I'm having a problem with hard lockups on kernels > 2.6.22-11 and my ndiswrapper wireless. Is this a known problem or do I need to file a bug report?
<bazhang> next--darned new keyboard!
<cliffstah> are people still having problems with the latest compiz-fusion update?
* Viaken checks
<cliffstah> i daren't upgrade it yet
<cliffstah> heh, bullgard4 quit without response.. pure arrogance
<Viaken> I forgot I had gears in my cube...works fine here. lol
<bazhang> Viaken: you on Feisty?
<cliffstah> what did he want?  answers to the nearest kilobyte?
<Viaken> bazhang: Nope. Gutsy.
<Taejo> why shouldn't I run gutsy?
<bazhang> latest kernel is 13, I believe
<cliffstah> lol.
<cliffstah> that topic has generated so much traffic
<bazhang> Taejo; well it's a beta--though quite good still stuff gets broken
<Viaken> bazhang: Right. 12 and 13 hard lock on my laptop as soon as the wireless associates with an AP.
<cliffstah> Taejo: I believe it is to prevent every man and his dog upgrading and complaining things wont work
<sebastian> hey guys ... how do i make banshee play realradio?
<bazhang> Viaken: which wireless card
<Taejo> cliffstah, should I wait a week, then?
<Viaken> RTL-8185 with ndiswrapper
<bazhang> Taejo: probably a good idea; unless you want to be a beta tester..haha
<Viaken> I wonder if there's a kernel log kicking around...
<Taejo> I happily run most things in beta... but I don't think a whole distro in beta is for me?
<savvas> Taejo: if you know your way around dpkg and apt-get and aptitude, then do join :)
<Pici> If you don't, please please please wait.
<Pici> :)
<savvas> well I wouldn't beg him, but it's not advisable :P
<Taejo> I know my way around dpkg, apt-get and aptitude, but I'm not keen to go a week without a computer
<savvas> Taejo: most things work for me, except for openoffice base and impress apps
<Taejo> well, I can go a week without OOo
<savvas> I'm even playing games on it!
<Viaken> Taejo: My wireless is causing hard lockups on the latest kernel images.
<Hobbsee> Taejo: would be odd for the system not to boot at all.
<Taejo> that's worrying: wireless is basically my only upgrade path
<Taejo> or rather, upgrade vector
<Viaken> I'm using ndiswrapper and a realtek chip, though. You may be fine if you're not...
<cliffstah> sorry phone rang
<Hobbsee> Viaken: yeah, well.  ndiswrapper and such...
<cliffstah> Taejo: if you're prepared to fix things if they break, file bug reports when you find problems, then run gutsy :-)
<cliffstah> personally I've had few problems, but I know from being here that isn't the case generally
* savvas loves supertux
<cliffstah> Taejo: and if something does totally break your machine, you can always downgrade a package or two to restore it
<Taejo> I won't be able to file bug reports if I have no wireless, but ok, I will upgrade tomorrow (I have fast access to a mirror at university)
<cliffstah> for example, there was a kernel update a few days ago but I had to wait 2 or 3 days for the linux-restricted* to be updated before I could run it, so I just stuck with the old kernel for a couple of days
<gesker> I'm having trouble getting sound going on 64bit Gutsy on a HP ML350 using a Creative Labs SB Audigy LS card. Anyone familiar with how to configure this card?
<savvas> gesker: try the tests, from the menu: System > Preferences > Sound
<Someguyfromhell> hi
<gesker> savvas: Just a whine/hum
<branstrom> So guys, how do I get libpam-gnome-keyring to work in gutsy? I've upgraded from feisty and it doesn't remember my passphrase.
<gesker> savvas: When I try to plan an mp3 I can sort of hear it under the whine/hum
<savvas> gesker: then try a different module from the drop down
<wave_> i have snd problem ... anyone help
<wave_> "
<wave_> ?
<Someguyfromhell> does anyone know a nondestructive way to install ubuntu gusty (keep vista bootloader)
<cliffstah> please dont tell me you bought that pos :P
<cliffstah> came with a new pc, right?
<Someguyfromhell> i torrented it
<cliffstah> haha
<cliffstah> good enough ;-)
<malajenho> hi,i've got an ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 and I've installed propietary driver with gutsy gibbon and now my highest resolution is only 1024x768, what could I do ???
<Someguyfromhell> isohunt ftw
<cliffstah> but, why?
<cliffstah> its awful
<Someguyfromhell> no cash
<Pici> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<cliffstah> no I mean, why use it
<Someguyfromhell> but can u answer my question?
<Someguyfromhell> how to install gusty without killing vista
<gesker> savvas: only autodetect and con of the CA0106 choices works; that is makes the speakers whine. The others don't seem to do anything.
<cliffstah> it won't touch your bootloader if you don't install grub on the vista partition and instead activate your linux partition
<gesker> savvas: only autodetect and one of the CA0106 choices works; that is makes the speakers whine. The others don't seem to do anything.
<cliffstah> now answer mine :P why use vista? :P
<wave_> ive upgraded kubuntu from feisty 2 gutsy .... now my sound does not work. I have 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<Someguyfromhell> cuz i like crysis
<Someguyfromhell> and dx10
<Someguyfromhell> i have an 8800gts
<cliffstah> why?
<Someguyfromhell> so why not
<cliffstah> ah.
<Someguyfromhell> plus my pc is fast
<cliffstah> i find the OS sickening to use personally, I hate it
<Someguyfromhell> and i dont like the look of xp or the skins
<savvas> Someguyfromhell: www.vixta.org :p
<cliffstah> I'm avoiding it like the plague
<Someguyfromhell> vista is socalled "refreshing"
<cliffstah> to the point of buying a Mac, and using Ubuntu on my PC
<reverseblade> Hello I can't seem to use my nvidia driver. Can anyone help ?
<savvas> gesker: check the volume control also, mute some stuff etc., applications > sound&video > volume control. You can change the device in the menu, File > change devide
<savvas> *device
<Someguyfromhell> savvas: cool skin but i like the translucency
<savvas> reverseblade: from the menu: System > administration > restricted drivers manager, check to enable the card's driver
<tripzero> can anyone confirm gutsy and xorg7.3/xserver1.4??
<cliffstah> compiz makes vista look like Win3.1
<savvas> who had a problem with keyring?
<reverseblade> savvas, if I do that it asks for a restart
<reverseblade> savvas, and after restarting it fails back to fail safe
<tripzero> cliffstah: yeah it does :D
<savvas> wave_: in the terminal type this and check if it says "unknown device": lspci
<Someguyfromhell> so if i install gusty on a seperate drive (partition it) without windows, it won't overwrite vista bootloader? then i can try it out (wubi minefield doesn't work good)
<reverseblade> savvas, in deed I am using gutsy. I was using fiesty and it was working. I upgraded gutsy it was working again . But there was a recent upgrade gutsy and enabling it in restricted drivers manager causes fails safe X to run
<cliffstah> Someguyfromhell: like I said, don't let it install the bootloader on your vista drive, instead install it on your ubuntu drive and activate that partition (or drive in BIOS)
<Someguyfromhell> ok thanks
<wave_> savvas ... i check that and its ok 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<savvas> reverseblade: in terminal type this: uname -r
<tripzero> can anyone confirm gutsy and xorg7.3/xserver1.4??
<reverseblade> savvas, 2.6.22-13-generic
<savvas> reverseblade: actually do this:  apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<cliffstah> tripzero: what do you mean?
<cliffstah> i'll happily confirm if you tell me what to confirm exactly :P
<wave_> i cannot load the driver ... FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<tripzero> does/will gutsy have it?
<savvas> !paste | reverseblade
<ubotu> reverseblade: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cliffstah> oh.
<reverseblade> savvas, http://monoport.com/5008
* cliffstah looks to see what he is running now
<tripzero> cliffstah: doesn't seem to be in the repos as of now...
<cliffstah> 7.2
<cliffstah> core 1.3
<tripzero> I know we are in beta now but is that likely going to change?
<cliffstah> can't answer that question
<cliffstah> do you need something from it specifically?
* tripzero really wants his touchscreen to work properly
<savvas> reverseblade: do you know if you're using nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx ?
<cliffstah> oh I see..
<savvas> reverseblade: I'd suggest to try this: uncheck the driver in restricted drivers manager, restart and recheck it and restart again.
<reverseblade> savvas, earlier I am using nvidia-glx-new. now also nvidia-glx-new is installed
<reverseblade> savvas, the enabled status is alredy unchecked. IT says unchecked and it says InUse with green
<savvas> lovely, a broken manager :p
<savvas> reverseblade: did you install the drivers by yourself in apt-get ?
<savvas> reverseblade: or did you install the drivers from nvidia.com directly?
<Pusur> Is it possible to make the panels dissapear completely when auto-hiding?
<reverseblade> savvas, I have tried both
<reverseblade> savvas, currently I think it is from apt-get
<savvas> reverseblade: do this: sudo nvidia-installer --uninstall
<reverseblade> savvas, http://emperon.googlepages.com/Screenshot-RestrictedDrivers.png
<Sleft> I'm having trouble getting wired network connection to work in gutsy
<reverseblade> savvas, done
<savvas> reverseblade: did it say command not found?
<reverseblade> savvas, it worked and uninstalled
<savvas> heh
* savvas buys himself a beer :P
<reverseblade> what's wrong ?
<savvas> reverseblade: give me a sec
<reverseblade> okay
<savvas> reverseblade: close restricted drivers manager for now
<reverseblade> done
<savvas> reverseblade: do this: restricted-manager --check
<reverseblade> savvas, no output
<savvas> hm..
<reverseblade> savvas, on the fail safe X , I select nv and make a test and it passes
<savvas> reverseblade: do you see "nv" or "nvidia" with this command: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i "driver"
<reverseblade> but when I select nvidia it pauses and restarts fails safe x
<reverseblade> savvas, nv
<reverseblade> I chose nv
<reverseblade> it is the only way I could boot into gnome
<savvas> great, you're in failsafe now?
<reverseblade> no
<reverseblade> I can be if you want
<reverseblade> and connect in irssi
<savvas> no no it's fine
<savvas> reverseblade: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new
<reverseblade> savvas, I had tried purging and reinstalling the nvidia-glx-new earlier ,no joy
<kling0n> reverseblade: sudo apt-get --reinstall nvidia-glx-new; nvidia-glx-config
<reverseblade> but I am gonna do it again
<kling0n> reverseblade: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx-new; nvidia-glx-config
<kling0n> sorry
<MTecknology> is there a single applet that lets me work with manual and automatic configuration? Right now I'm using both applets, and I don't even remember what they're called. At the university we're going to, somebody has an extra DHCP server going, so I set up a static IP to avoid that system... I just don't like having two icons up there
<savvas> reverseblade: I was thinking of purging it, and then restarting and checking the driver in restricted drivers manager and restarting again
<reverseblade> savvas, kling0n /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.100.14.11 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.
<kling0n> MTecknology: you can set a firewall rule to deny all packets from the MAC address of the "extra" dhcp server
<reverseblade> savvas, haven't tried it
<savvas> you have compiz?
<reverseblade> savvas, installed but not running
<reverseblade> I guess
<MTecknology> kling0n, how could i figure out the MAC?
<reverseblade> at least no 3d on my desktop now
<savvas> reverseblade: system > preferences > appearance > visual effects, disable it
<MTecknology> kling0n, hell, if I found out the MAC, I could have it blocked from the university
<reverseblade> savvas, already none
<savvas> reverseblade: ok then try the "plan" I said before :)
<reverseblade> savvas, I had just run what kling0n said and got the above error
<reverseblade> am purging again
<RaD|Tz> I have trouble with kernels 2.6.22-12 and -13
<RaD|Tz> I get something like ata1.00: exception Emask....
<kling0n> MTecknology: arpcache and sniffer tools
<kling0n> MTecknology: you could check the output of dhclient log
<savvas> reverseblade:  after all that, you can try to reconfigure the xserver-xorg package
<reverseblade> savvas, after when ?
<savvas> reverseblade: I mean if the above suggestion doesn't work
<reverseblade> I also tried that anyway
<reverseblade> rebooting now
<savvas> argh
<reverseblade> I'll come back if it doesn't work
<savvas> ok
<reverseblade> savvas, can't purge it
<savvas> hm why?
<reverseblade> savvas, http://monoport.com/5009
<MTecknology> kling0n, what log file would I be looking in for that?
<bushwakko> I have a comment for gutsy though, should add a newer artheros driver in the restricted driver package
<bushwakko> madwifi
<bushwakko> before the release
<bushwakko> my ar5418 didnt work in this one
<savvas> weird error, never seen it while purging an install
<MTecknology> kling0n, i know /var/log/ - but not which file within there that i'm looking for
<savvas> kling0n: any ideas?
<kling0n> MTecknology: you could just tun dhclient manually
<kling0n> MTecknology: it provides some output
<kling0n> savvas, reverseblade try fetching the NVIDIA driver script from nvidia's homepage
<kling0n> and sudo run it
<kling0n> let it install itself
<reverseblade> kling0n, you mean the binary driver ?
<savvas> again?
<kling0n> reverseblade: did you reboot into the kernel for which the nvidia kernel module was compiled?
<savvas> I just told him to uninstall it
<reverseblade> kling0n, I've booted into latest default kernel  I got
<kling0n> savvas: right... i'm semi-afkish.. so Ill let you try to help him out :).. I'm supposed to be writing on my thesis atm :)
<MTecknology> kling0n, is this line "DHCPACK from " going to tell me what IP I'm trying to receive the DHCP offer from?
<reverseblade> why can't I remove nvidia-glx-new
<kling0n> MTecknology: that gives you the ip of the dhcp server
<savvas> reverseblade: try this: sudo dpkg -P nvidia-glx-new
<kling0n> MTecknology: then you just type "arp -a (ip of dhcp server)
<reverseblade> savvas, same error
<reverseblade> savvas, some guy on the forums suggest to delete the file manually
<reverseblade> to resolve the conflict
<savvas> reverseblade: try this and cross your fingers: sudo dpkg -P --force-overwrite nvidia-glx-new
<reverseblade> lol
<kling0n> reverseblade: might want to replace all opengl related packages as well
<reverseblade> savvas, same errors
<savvas> reverseblade: does this work (without purge)? sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new
<reverseblade> kling0n, savvas http://monoport.com/5010
<reverseblade> savvas, no same
<MTecknology> kling0n, so if I get to the point where I can't get connected and it's b/c of the extra dhcp server (probably somebody running something they are unfamiliar with), I run dhclient, check the DHCPACK line, then arp -a | grep that IP, then log back onto the network through my static IP, and email the sys admin the info I found out?
<savvas> reverseblade: wanna try the manual way? :)
<reverseblade> savvas, worst case scenario ?
<savvas> reverseblade: cat /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<reverseblade> savvas, bunch of binary stuff
<kling0n> MTecknology: yup
<kling0n> MTecknology: and/or set up  a firewall rule on your own machine denying dhcp packets from that machine
<reverseblade> savvas, I am deleting it
<MTecknology> kling0n, does this make sense to you? http://pastebin.ca/730795
<savvas> reverseblade: mkdir ~/Desktop/backup/ && mkdir ~/Desktop/backup/nvidia/ && cp /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 ~/Desktop/backup/ && cp /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa ~/Desktop/backup/nvidia/
<savvas> at least back them up first
<MTecknology> kling0n, the only IP in the arp table is different from the dhcp server?
<kling0n> MTecknology: type arp -a 138.247.52.1
<reverseblade> savvas, ok
<kling0n> MTecknology: to get MAC address of the dhcp server
<savvas> reverseblade: then: sudo rm /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<MTecknology> kling0n, arp: in 1 entries no match found.
<savvas> let's see if that fixes it
<reverseblade> savvas, is this okay? http://monoport.com/5012
<MTecknology> kling0n, I can ping the address, then arp -a right after and still nothing
<savvas> reverseblade: try now: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-new && sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-new
<kling0n> MTecknology: might just try to set a firewall rule to only allow dhcp packets from your uni network dhcp server then
<savvas> just to be sure
<kling0n> MTecknology: sort of the other way around :)
<MTecknology> kling0n, I'd like to kill the system though
<reverseblade> savvas, done but still wrong magic bytes error
<jhaig> Which version of OpenOffice does Gutsy have?
<reverseblade> jhaig, 2.3
<MTecknology> kling0n, I run around to different places, so only allowing specific IP's from DHCP servers might be irritating... but... could you explain to me how to do that?
<reverseblade> savvas, what's next ?
<jhaig> reverseblade: Thanks.  I thought 2.2 was the latest version, but I've just seen that there is a 2.3 on Slashdot.
<kling0n> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Ben_Cs> hello. i write in CLI the command: update-manager -d, the update manager opens but it says i have nothing to upgrade? so how do i upgrade to gutsy?
<reverseblade> Ben_Cs, gksudo "update-manager -d -c"
<gnomefreak> jhaig: openoffice version 2.3.0-1ubuntu2 in gutsy
<MTecknology> kling0n, The closest I've ever been to IP tables is denyhosts and running through those
<savvas> reverseblade: sudo cp /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<reverseblade> then there should be an upgrade button
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: no -c
<Ben_Cs> reverseblade: and it updates to "gutsy beta"?
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: rc
* kling0n goes away (need to work!)
<savvas> reverseblade: try this again: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-new && sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-new
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, that's how I upgraded
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: rc 5? but "beta" is the last one no?
<reverseblade> savvas, it didn't work
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: -c is no longer needed
<reverseblade> savvas, cp: cannot stat `/usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa': No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: RC will be released in a day or two we are testing the ISO's atm before release of RC
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: when i write "update-manager -d"   i get nu upgrade
<savvas> reverseblade: want to try your luck with a restart? :)
<Ben_Cs> *no upgrade
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: make sure you are using the version of update-manager in feisty-updates repo than sudo apt-get update than run gksudo update-manager -d
<reverseblade> savvas, I don't think it would matter but okay
<savvas> reverseblade: wait then
<reverseblade> savvas, btw I run this :  sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-new && sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-new
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: don't quite understand
<savvas> and?
<reverseblade> done
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: to find the info out on update-manager please run apt-cache madison update-manager
<savvas> reverseblade: no errors?
<reverseblade> with  is not an ELF file
<reverseblade> stuff
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: tell me the repo it comes from
<reverseblade> these are not errors
<savvas> well what's an error when it says "is not" :p
<savvas> ah he left
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<rfcompte> why shouldn't I run gutsy??
<savvas> wb reverseblade
<reverseblade> savvas, sorry x locked up and restarted
<savvas> reverseblade: the pc or the desktop manager?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:gnomefreak] : DON'T run Gutsy! | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Channel is for Gutsy discussion only.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<reverseblade> savvas, the last thing is done with same ELF stuff errors, desktop
<gnomefreak> rfit still has some breakage
<quigz> so whats the bug count down to now?
<gnomefreak> oh well he left
<gnomefreak> quigz: too many to count
<savvas> reverseblade: ps ax | grep -i "compiz"
<reverseblade> savvas, only same command lline
<quigz> well i think i heard it was only 19 as of some time last night
<savvas> hrm
<savvas> reverseblade: did you restart the desktop manager or the computer?
<reverseblade> savvas, it restarted X only I think
<reverseblade> savvas, and I did not
<reverseblade> itself did it
<reverseblade> not the computer definitely
<reverseblade> savvas, shall I reboot
<reverseblade> it's no biggie
<savvas> reverseblade: please do
<reverseblade> ok
<savvas> gnomefreak: can the nvidia drivers "clash" with nvidia-glx-new ?
<gnomefreak> savvas: nvidia-glx? or from  the nvidia site?
<gerro> alright I was just in here complaining about ipw3945 if your having trouble with that then blacklist ipv6 like you would normally do with your computer to gain performance boost
<savvas> gnomefreak: the nvidia.com drivers and nvidia-glx-new
* gerro hates ipv6
<gnomefreak> savvas: the drivers no the resticted modules it builds yes
<Miz> Couple issues, here:  1. I can only start in Failsafe GNOME.  'intel' driver, upgraded from edgy to feisty to gutsy in the past.  If I go with regular startup, it results in a blank screen and hard-locked computer.  If I start in failsafe, I can run just fine.
<savvas> gnomefreak: this dude I was helping had both installed
<Miz> 2. (ogg theora video)  What's up with compiz eating mouse clicks?  http://www.codef0x.org/forum-content/pix/compiz-eats-mouseclicks.ogg
* nanonyme loves ipv6
<nanonyme> and i hope we'll get rid of ipv4 asap
<gerro> nanonyme: state one single reason why?
<nanonyme> nats
<reverseblade> savvas, back
<gerro> nanonyme: nats will still be in use they are still a helpful addition
<gerro> we need an ipv4 2 not an ipv6
<savvas> reverseblade: ok now check the driver from the restricted drivers manager
<gnomefreak> savvas: nvidia.com drivers including using envy builds its own modules they have to be removed completely before ubuntu drivers will work. if you used envy you are pretty much screwed if you did it from nvidia.com it comes with a uninstall command
<dfgas> the program where you can set you video card and monitors, is that a ubuntu thing or someone else?
<gnomefreak> savvas: pretty much breaks it down to easiest to fix ^^
<nanonyme> gerro, mostly not. there are enough addresses to give every computer a public address so what you have is a firewall, not a nat+firewall rules
<reverseblade> savvas, good it fell back to not in use status (for the first time)
<reverseblade> savvas, now installing some stuff
<nanonyme> gerro, also there are enough addresses to give every cell phone and any other piece of electronics an ip address
<gerro> nanonyme: it STILL falls short to the SAME weakness as ipv4 therefor accomplishes nothing but have more resources (longer address) than ipv4
<savvas> reverseblade: great, nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?:)
<gerro> and create so many f'ed up drivers :(
<savvas> gnomefreak: ok thanks for the info :)
<nanonyme> gerro, i have noticed no problems with ipv6 thus far
<gnomefreak> np
<reverseblade> savvas, says selecting previously deselected package nvidia-glx-new
<nanonyme> and i'm actively using it
<reverseblade> savvas, yes new.
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: gksudo update-manager -d       shows i have nothing to update
<MTecknology> How can I figure block DHCP offers from certain IP's?
<reverseblade> savvas, but still I got this ELF errors
<dfgas> k if it is a ubuntu thing i have an idea, allow you to set the monitor as dvi and vga
<reverseblade> savvas, reboot ?
<Miz> Ben_Cs: I believe you have to be fully up-to-date with all packages before itll show up.
<nanonyme> gerro, actually the only thing that i know that causes problems with ipv6 is the deprecated 2.4 branch of linux kernels
<savvas> reverseblade: great, we'll try and enable/disable compiz for the ELF errors
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: im still waiting for the output of apt-cache madison update-manager from you
<savvas> reverseblade: yes
<gnomefreak> Miz: he just needs one package at this point
<Miz> gnomefreak: Fair enough.
<gerro> nanonyme: yeah why is that anyway? weren't those deemed more secure and stable than the later 2.6 kernels?
<Miz> No love on my obscure issues?
<gerro> not to mention lighter
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: in what site can i paste output?
<dfgas> i have a crappy 5200lp and it has dvi and vga, i can't get dual monitors to work, if i use a dvi to vga i can clone, but thats it
<dfgas> i can never get it to work right
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: just tell me what repo it has listed
<nanonyme> gerro, 2.4 is lacking stateful firewall options for ipv6
<Miz> dfgas: Are you using an Intel chipset?
<Miz> dfgas: (for video)
<gerro> nanonyme: are there 2.4 kernel options for ubuntu?
<nanonyme> probably no
<gnomefreak> there should be
<Miz> Ben_Cs: pastebin.com is one of many
<gerro> yeah debian has those doesn't it :/
<bushwakko> hey, I've made my own custom kernel for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> use synaptic and search for kernel
<dfgas> Miz, nvidia
<bushwakko> but I need to add a new module
<bushwakko> what is the correct way of doing this?
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: gnomefreak
<nanonyme> gnomefreak, why? the network stacks in it are awful
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40068/
<gnomefreak> nanonyme: why dont know but they should be there
<gerro> bushwakko: compile the module?
<Miz> dfgas: Ah not sure then, I know the Intel driver is in a state of flux right now and has multi-out effectively broken/disabled.
<bushwakko> make modules and modules_install
<bushwakko> I used some make-pkg thing earlier
<bushwakko> which made a deb, that installed it
<savvas> Miz: have you tried restarting the desktop manager to see if it doesn't eat those mouse clicks?
<nanonyme> gnomefreak, seems linux-images for 2.4 were dropped off at feisty
<Miz> savvas: window manager or desktop manager?  If you mean desktop manager I've not heard of such a thing.
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: run update and dist-upgrade than let it update packages than try gksudo update-manager -d
<gnomefreak> nanonyme: good
<Miz> oh
<Miz> savvas: You mean like, gdm?
<savvas> Miz: yes: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<nanonyme> it's probably available as sources though
<Miz> Worth a shot.
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: same thing
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: you have the right version installed so just make sure evverything is right run update and upgrade or dist-upgrade and it will feed info back to update-manager and you should beable to upgade with that
<reverseblade> savvas, we are exactly at the same place we started
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: show me a screenshot please.
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: till now the only way to upgarde that showed me i can upgrade was: update-manager -d -c
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: did you restart update-manager or has it been open the whole time? did you hit the refresh button?
<reverseblade> savvas, I rebooted and it fell to fail safe x , and only I could boot with nv and not nvidia and then restricted drivers unchecked and green in use
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: -c is no longer needed
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: yes to all.
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: restarted
<reverseblade> savvas, is there any possibilty that the drivers are broken binarly
<savvas> reverseblade: you upgraded from feisty to gutsy right? did you have compiz before?
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: and you keep telling me that update-manager wont let you do it that way
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: it says all the time: system up to date
<reverseblade> savvas, yes. I was using beryl on fiesty and I used compiz on gutsy till the last update
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: pastebin your sources.list
<gnomefreak> file
<savvas> reverseblade: I use the same drivers, i don't think they should be the problem
<savvas> give me a sec i'll restart the gdm
<reverseblade> savvas, no I donT mean that. May be the downloaded drivers broke at the downloading procedure. why do I get this ELF errors ?
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: forgot the location of sources.list
<reverseblade> savvas, ok
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Miz> interesting.  If I restart GDM while compiz is running, it goes and blacks out the screen as if I had booted into the regular "GNOME" session.
<gnomefreak> brb
<Miz> no cold glow, either.  It just plain goes dark.
<savvas> reverseblade: I'm out of ideas :\
<Miz> I'm tempted to blame the Intel driver.
<savvas> if nvidia isn't working..
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40070/
<jetsaredim> are there any reasonably fast mirrors of the beta isos out there?
<Miz> and yet, it doesn't quite make sence that I can --replace metacity and have it work except for the "no mouseclicks" thing.  Or most specifically, no left mouse button.
<Miz> ...which defaults to moving the window.
<savvas> reverseblade: do you have a separate /home partition? I'd do a format on / partition if I had the same problem, this would definitely clear out it's the package's fault and not the system
<reverseblade> savvas, no
<reverseblade> savvas, the thing is I am annoyed this x fail safe
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: so what do u think?
<reverseblade> savvas, I'd like to see an error instead
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: give me a minute
<Ben_Cs> k
<savvas> reverseblade: did you install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com or using the envy application?
<reverseblade> savvas, I think from apt  ?
<spr0k3t> anyone with a soundblaster audigy, do you have sound back yet?
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: run gksudo "update-manager -d"  just like that with the " and tell me exactly what you see what buttons you can push ect..
<reverseblade> savvas, for the binary installer  I never used from the nvidia.com
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: you didnt use envy ever?
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, I used it about 4 months ago when I am on fiesty
<savvas> reverseblade: not nvidia-glx, if nvidia-installer was present, then someone installed the ".run" version of the driver from nvidia.com
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: 2 buttons: "check" and "close"
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: did you reformat pc since that time
<reverseblade> savvas, I did
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: hit check
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, no
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: you need to get rid of the modules it built
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: envy uses the nvidia.com drivers
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: oh, now it shows me upgarde. thanks!
<gnomefreak> envy doesnt let you uninstall tham
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: yw
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, why ? is my current problem related to that ?
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: if you are trying to install nvidia drivers from ubuntu they are conflicting with the modules that envy built for you
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: our drivers NEED to use our linux-restricted-modules package
<KevlarSoul> Routinely
<gnomefreak> but nvidia's built ones are still installed
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, but nvidia was working on gutsy too . It just broke out with the latest updates
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: what updates?
<KevlarSoul> I try to use the install disk and it tells me there is a Xfer error 0x40
<KevlarSoul> ??
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, regular gutsy updates. Bunch of them, including a new kernel
<savvas> gnomefreak: can you go on from here? I'm completely exhausted, I tried to help reverseblade to remove the nvidia packages, restart, and install again nvidia-glx-new. It shows him a fail safe error and he has to use the "nv" driver
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: i need a list of them, i saw kernel updates like 2-3 days ago and my nvidia is still working fine so i need exact updates to determine this
<gnomefreak> savvas: yeah
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, I am at your order if I can
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, if you can wait half an hour I can even provide you ssh access to my machine if you mind
<gnomefreak> ok what nvidia package is installed right now?
<john_doe> where can I find out how to get my usb sound card to work. It's in /proc/asound/cards but I can't get any sound through to it.
<savvas> reverseblade: really sorry, I have to determine some virus/bacteria in real life :)
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, nvidia-glx-new
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: i dont need ssh access we can get you fixed with ease
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: version?
<reverseblade> savvas, thanks for your help
<reverseblade> 100.14.11
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: let me guess uname -r says you are on -13 kernel?
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, exactly
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: your drivers are not up to date
<gnomefreak> nvidia-glx-new: Installed: 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-13.6
<gnomefreak> thats the version you should have :)
<reverseblade> lemme check
<john_doe> gnomefreak: how did you get the version number?
<gnomefreak> for the kernel you are running. please remove than with apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-new
<gnomefreak> john_doe: thats latest version in gutsy
<gnomefreak> 500 http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/restricted Packages
<gnomefreak> from that repo :)
<john_doe> gnomefreak: ok, but how can one check it?
<gnomefreak> john_doe: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new
<gnomefreak> or anyother package
<reverseblade> gnomefreak,  hang on
<gnomefreak> hanging
<john_doe> gnomefreak: cool, thanks. I didn't know.
<Miz> Wow, I'm a moron, haha.  The system was picking up on an old Xgl from 2006 in /usr/local/bin
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, http://emperon.googlepages.com/Screenshot-SynapticPackageManager.png
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, this is the current status and driver
<Miz> Frankenstein-OS lives another day!
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new says what version
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-13.6
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: ok please remove and --purge that from command i gave above and than re install it
<Miz> Well.
<Miz> Similar issue.
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: are you on -generic or 386 kernel?
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, generic
<Miz> I can now enable compiz normally, but the mouse is remapped all messed-up like.
<elliotjhug> Hi all, (interesting topic change since yesterday). Can anyone tell me if they've had any success installing Lotus Symphony into Gutsy? I keep gettinga  blank install window.
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: ok good
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, 2.6.22-13-generic
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: ok reinstall should do it. if not its more of a bulletproofX issue or a reg. X issue and needs to have a bug writen on it, but this shoud fix it
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, I think we had done it with savvas
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, this is the output
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: yes out put good
<savvas> gnomefreak: reverseblade also has some ELF issues, can't remember the errors
* gnomefreak thinks this is gonna fix itself in a day or 2
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, http://monoport.com/5016
<reverseblade> these are the ELF issues
<gnomefreak> he can like elfs all he wonts not gonna help me here ;)
<reverseblade> hehe
<savvas> lol
<gnomefreak> ah
<reverseblade> ok so what's next ?
<reverseblade> why it says 100.14.11 where as we are trying to purge 100.14.19 ?
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: ok file a bug with all info including that you just gave me its an opengl issue by the looks of it. please file it against xorg.
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: because somewhere along the lines it never got replaced correctly
<gnomefreak> im willing to bet next kernel update and drivers may fix this issue
<gnomefreak> should be a day or so since libc was just upgraded for new kernel
<gnomefreak> see the .real is bothering me
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: please disable compiz and restart X
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, it is already disabled
<reverseblade> I haven't enabled it for two days
<reverseblade> if you mean setting the visual appearance to none ?
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: good ok lets go sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new=100.14.19+2.6.22.4-13.6
<gnomefreak> tell me what it says
<cyberfin> afternoon ppl
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: yes that is what i mean, and im assuming you restarted X after marking that none?
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, yes many times
<gnomefreak> ok any output from that command
<jetsaredim> are there any relatively fast mirrors serving up the beta isos?
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, http://monoport.com/5017
<cyberfin> I managed to work around the update problem and my desktop is running gutsy as it should (i hope) but my laptop is still very slow... any references?
<cyberfin> plz
<gnomefreak> seems like its using the 11 drivers whne it should be using 19
<nicuro> Hello i'm using Kubuntu Gutsy and i have a problem with Dolphin. The filter box only aplies to files and not to folders
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: what version of libc6 is installed?
<cyberfin> just in case... the laptop was runing slow before the update too
<spr0k3t> anyone with a soundblaster audigy, do you have sound back yet?
<nicuro> does anyone know how to make it work like the search box of konqueror
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, 2.6.1-1ubuntu9
<Ben_Cs> for some reason the updater is stuck on downloading file 32 of 42. wtf?! can it be that just the gui is stuck?
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: this is a major issue here this isnt nvidia drivers
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, so what am I to do ?
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: it can be please restart it
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: can i upgrade from CLI instead?
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: file a bug with all info you can including what you gave me and give me the bug number ill see what i can find
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: no
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: you can but dont just restart update-manager
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: most likely its getting stuck on an unofficial package
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: will it continue or start over?
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: if you restart it and it fails file a bug and attach the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade and give me bug number
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: it will start wher eit needs to it will run through everything it did up until downloading
<Ben_Cs> ok
<gnomefreak> than it will continue downloading wher eyou left off if it still can
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: the files in that dir are important to find out what is wrong
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: this time it went through
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: remember it has bugs still
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: is the official release date of gutsy is in 10 days?
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: give or take
<gnomefreak> around end of next week
<Ben_Cs> cool
<Ben_Cs> bbl
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/150997
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150997 in xorg "nvidia driver issues" [Undecided,New] 
<nate_> has anyone had any problems getting the extra effects enabled on gutsy 7.10 Beta??
<Whitor> sorta
<spr0k3t> nate_: yup... ati or nvidia?
<nate_> ati readon 9700
<Whitor> my compiz bags if I have an openGL screensaver enabled
<spr0k3t> I keep seeing problems with the 9700 series
<nate_> hrmm
<Whitor> ATI mobility radeon x1300 here
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: ok ty im gonna ask a few people about his
<spr0k3t> one of these days I'm going to get sound back.
<nate_> when i try to enable it, it says composite extensions not available..is that the error ppl keep getting?
<Whitor> no... that sounds like yoiu don't have a gl destop engine running
<Whitor> like aiglx or xgl
<spr0k3t> nods, sounds like 3d hardware isn't enabled.
<RaD|Tz> why don't run gutsy?
<Whitor> aiglx ... since you are using ATI ... mostlikely
<Whitor> #ubuntu-effects for more compiz specific support
<nate_> does that come with gutsy or do i need to dl that package?
<Whitor> but generally only for the current supported version
<KevlarSoul> I try to use the install disk and it tells me there is a Xfer error 0x40  ??
<Whitor> gutsy comes with some form of GL desktop
<Whitor> I already had different repos called for an alternate distribution of compiz... I continued to use them
<Whitor> In SPM search for Compiz
<Whitor> select compiz-fusion-all and install it
<Whitor> makes sure you also select Compiz Configuration Manager
<Whitor> I don't think its included in the -all meta package
<RaD|Tz> anyone having trouble booting new kernel?
<nate_> yea i have the compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<KevlarSoul> xfer error 0x40?
<vegas513> what do i need to do in order to install the restricted ati drivers?
<Whitor> good nate_
<vegas513> i read something about them being available on gutsy, but other than that...idk
<nate_> vegas when i installed gutsy it auto detected my graphics card and installed the necessary packages for it
<Whitor> nate_: Have you done a:  compiz --replace
<nate_> yes Whitor
<vegas513> nate_: not sure it did that for me
<Whitor> hold on a sec
<Whitor> brb
<nate_> k
<nate_> vegas513, have you opened your restricted drivers manager?
<vegas513> nope
<vegas513> where do i go for that, nate_
<nate_> System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver manager
<vegas513> i don't have anything that says administration...though i'm running kubuntu, if that makes any difference
<nate_> ahh i haven't ran kubuntu but it should be alot similiear
<nate_> vegas513, just outta curiosity why did u choose kubuntu?
<vegas513> i like kde's feel a bit better
<gnomefreak> Reaby: ok our dpkg guy is looking at it since dpkg runs the process triggers
<nate_> ahh
<gnomefreak> he will let me know what to do
<gnomefreak> damn nor Reaby
<gnomefreak> not
<Reaby> :)
<gnomefreak> sorry
<Reaby> np
<vegas513> nate_: don't like kde?
<nate_> i like it vegas513 i just prefer gnome
<nate_> btw vegas513 try sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<nate_> someone had the same problem as you on ubuntu forums and that was suggested to him
<Whitor> I wanted to see if it gave you the option to use an XGL desktop at the login prompt
<Whitor> no dice
<Whitor> but you can add it
<vegas513> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<vegas513> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nate_> nope nope
<vegas513> got those errors when i ran that line
<nate_> try takin out sudo
<nate_> i threw that part in there
<Hobbsee> remove the lock file
<Hobbsee> if you're certain nothing else is in it
<nate_> altho i think you need it to install that package
<vegas513> found the package in adept
<vegas513> no worries
<nate_> koo
<nate_> Whitor, i also read yesterday that with 7.10 alot of xgl has been changed
<pi-meson_> If I install gusty on my new machine, will it be easy to upgrade to the final in ~10 days?
<nate_> yes
<pi-meson_> is the channel topic tongue-in-cheek or not?
<Poromenos> Computers can't resolve my gutsy server's hostname, any ideas?
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrr
<gnomefreak> cant believe he lefft
<kyled185> does anyone know what version the iwl3945 and the ipw3945 drivers are in Gutsy right now?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: who?
<gnomefreak> ummmmmmm
<gnomefreak> that guy
<KevlarSoul> IF I download the 7.10 beta today will it be different than yesterday?
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: reverseblade
<KevlarSoul> (where can I find the daily upgrades)
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: roger
<gnomefreak> i think we got it anyway ;)
<Poromenos> When you install ubuntu, can the other computers in the LAN resolve its hostname right away?
<holzmodem> hi, the networkmanager spamming my log files with sensless entries, how can i disable it?
<gnomefreak> holzmodem: dont think you can
<Miz> more concise video (ogg/theora):  http://www.codef0x.org/forum-content/pix/compiz-eats-mouseclicks.ogg
<nate_> brb
<vegas513> can i mount my ntfs partitions of my hdd?
<uga> !ntfs | vegas513
<ubotu> vegas513: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<vegas513> i'd kind of like to watch some tv while waiting on some of these downloads and whatnot
<vegas513> thanks, uga
<WorkingOnWise> is there any known breakage from the latest updates?
<ScislaC> does anyone have multimedia keys working in rhythmbox on Gutsy?
<vegas513> do you guys recommend anything in particular for media playback in kubuntu/ubntu?
<uga> vegas513: mplayer? kaffeine?
<Miz> vlc :D
<vegas513> uga: thanks...i usually use VLC on winblows, and i was probably going to use that
<uga> kaffeine would be nicer if kubuntu guys didn't forget enabling dvb-t support
<vegas513> but i'll try the others just to see what they're like
<uga> it's the only tool that does nicely scanning etc
<vegas513> dvb-t?
<uga> digital video broadcasting -terrestrial
<uga> just like dvb-s (satellite) but through normal aerials
<uga> watching digital tv
<uga> oh, it's enabled in gutsy, just not shown by default
<uga> nice
<vegas513> do you need a tuner card or something?
<uga> yes
<vegas513> meh...bitmetv.org ftw
<uga> heh
<vegas513> i HATE commercials
<vegas513> the only time i've watched anything with commercials over the last few years was live coverage of something
<vegas513> mostly sports or politics
<vegas513> i really wish i could get some super cheap cable package that only gave me ESPN, MLB coverage, NFL coverage, NBA coverage, and CNN
<uga> I only watch tv once a month or so ;)
<vegas513> above and beyond that...nope, not necessary
<vegas513> good for you...tv's evil
<uga> heh, yes
<vegas513> (says the DISH network installation technician)
<uga> it's good when one wants to fall asleep though
<uga> just tune to any channel, get bored...
<vegas513> lol...i go to people's houses and they're like "oh, so do you have a DISH DVR?"
<vegas513> i have to stifle laughter
<uga> lol
<vegas513> no, i don't have a DISH DVR, i have a 10mbit download connection, a 7.5tb fileserver, and an account in good standing on bitmetv.org
<vegas513> i win
<uga> vegas513: btw, what's that bitmetv thing
<vegas513> torrent site
<uga> oh lol
<vegas513> has EVERYTHING for tv
<MTecknology> I'm still trying to figure out how to set it up so I obtain IP's only from specific servers... I know iptables is my answer somehow
<Kohvihoor> hello
<MTecknology> any tips?
<Kohvihoor> i just installed gutsy, but the restriced driver manager says i don't need any restriced drivers
<Kohvihoor> but i have radeon 2400 pro
<Kohvihoor> i think it needs.
<uga> MTecknology: by "specific servers" you mean dns servers?
<gnomefreak> Kohvihoor: enable all the net repos than open it again
<uga> if so, just edit /etc/resolve.conf
<fyrestrtr> MTecknology: are you talking about dhcp?
<uga> resolv.conf, sorry
<gnomefreak> Kohvihoor: its a bug in restricted-manager (thought it was fixed already)
<MTecknology> fyrestrtr, ya
<Kohvihoor> i read it from the beta page
<fyrestrtr> MTecknology: edit the dhcp client conf file.
<Kohvihoor> i have enabled repos
<Kohvihoor> and i reloaded them
<MTecknology> fyrestrtr, where is that?
<uga> MTecknology: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Paavo> Just got a new mobo, cpu and memory. Core 2 Quad Q6600, Asus P5K. I'm getting ATA errors in the syslog all the time. Could the ATA controller be broken or could I be missing some configuration?
<gnomefreak> Kohvihoor: than i would say file a bug on restricted-manager maybe r-m cant get that driver (maybe not in repos)
<Kohvihoor> okay
<MTecknology> uga, will it be something with 'option domain-name-servers'?
<fyrestrtr> MTecknology: nope, that's dns
<uga> MTecknology: no idea, I never tuned the dhcp client
<MTecknology> #reject 192.33.137.209; ....
<Paavo> errors like "ata2: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4060000 action 0x2 frozen" come about once a second, at slightly irregular intervals
<MTecknology> maybe something like 'reject *.*.*.*' and 'allow 138.247.138.52' ?
<uga> fyrestrtr: that's what I thought he wanted. Filtering out best dns servers
<vegas513> bah...adept...sooo...slooooooww
<uga> fyrestrtr: from the dhcp given list
<panosru> hi, can anyone help me with sound in flash?
<Kohvihoor> found the problem
<fyrestrtr> MTecknology: you have more than one dhcp server on the same network?
<Kohvihoor> drivers in the repos are old
<ed_> Hmm, I just booted my laptop this morning, and now my keyboard no longer works in X.  It works in kdm just fine, and my mouse appears to be working fine - but my laptop keyboard, nor a USB keyboard plugged into the laptop do not work in KDE.
<MTecknology> fyrestrtr, ya - somebody installed something they shouldn't have - happens every semester
<fyrestrtr> your sysadmin should discover the issue soon enough ;)
<fyrestrtr> unless your network has some rediculous lease length like ... months.
<MTecknology> ya.... "should"
<ed_> My keyboard will however work in openbox - so it appears to be an issue with KDE not handling my keyboard at all well :-/
<MTecknology> idk... something about being on a 255.255.252.0 subnet supposedly makes it hard
<ed_> I think the problem may be with knetworkmanager - as when I start knetworkmanager from within openbox, my keyboard gets broken again :-/
<vegas513> hrm...question...how come when i try to have my wireless card connect via dhcp, it gets a weird ip address assigned
<MTecknology> and we have two separate networks that assign identical IP's... i don't remember how it was explained, but it happens frequently
<vegas513> like 169.254.5.213
<vegas513> completely not in my networks dhcp pool
<bazhang> hi vegas513!
<WorkingOnWise> i have seen this problem before so it isn't specific to gutsy, but since i'm running gutsy, i'll ask here. I have a laptop with nvidia go 6100 gpu that will never change. There are all kinds of display drivers installed, and when i try to remove the extras, I am given the message that xserver-xorg-all needs to be removed too. I'm no xserver guru, but that sounds bad to do that! How do i remove all those extra drivers and 
<vegas513> what's up bazhang
<vegas513> thanks for your help yesterday, btw
<MTecknology> I don't plan on using that dhcp configuration so I can try to track down the system myself
<vegas513> i can get back into winblows when i want...not sure if that's a good thing
<bazhang> vegas513: still having wireless issues?
<vegas513> yup
<vegas513> trying to figure that out, now that other issues have been quelled
<vegas513> i think i'm going to have to install ndiswrapper to get my other wifi card to work, so i'll be having all sorts of wifi fun
<MTecknology> is this an OK configuration? http://pastebin.ca/730895
<MTecknology> else i could grab the whole thing
<fyrestrtr> MTecknology: why not just assign yourself a static IP on the same net?
<WorkingOnWise> vegas513: you having wifi problems on a laptop?
<MTecknology> fyrestrtr, Then I need to run two "applets" idk what the right term is or what the are, but two different network managers. One for static on this network and then one for roaming anywhere else
<vegas513> WorkingOnWise: yea
<MTecknology> fyrestrtr, I do plan on tracking down the system myself, but I also want to know how to save myself the hassle in the future.
<WorkingOnWise> vegas513: fwiw, I bought gigabyte atheros nic for my laptop that works with madwifi. Maybe you can do the same? My laptop came with an rt2400 card, way garbage in linux. The gigabyte card cost me $40 on ebay.
<fyrestrtr> MTecknology: just setup two network profiles and switch among them.
<MTecknology> fyrestrtr, which requires the use of two tools
<fyrestrtr> no, just network-manager
<fyrestrtr> in gnome
<Aishiko> where are debs downloaded from the repos stored on a system?
<fyrestrtr> Aishiko: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<vegas513> WorkingOnWise: WorkingOnWiseworkingonwise: eh...i've got a half dozen minipci cards lying around, plus i've got what's in my laptop pus my linksys card...i'd just prefer to use the linksys card because it's an 802.11n card and that's what i run at my house currently
<vegas513> oops...didn't mean for it to have inserted your name three times
<Aishiko> fyrestrtr: thank you, are they perma stored or are they cleaned out regularly?
<fyrestrtr> Aishiko: they are permanent, afaik.
<uga> Aishiko: my archive shows more than 2500 packages
<uga> sooo... not cleaned up
<MTecknology> fyrestrtr, network-manager doesn't play well with manually configured networks
<uga> actually... almost 3k =)
<fyrestrtr> MTecknology: sure it does. I have four networks configured there. A static configuration for the office, a dhcp configuration for the house, and a "free for all" for the net cafes :)
<MTecknology> fyrestrtr, likewise, the other one i'm using doesn't do crap as far as using a roaming profile
<Aishiko> ohh OK that is great news
<vegas513> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MTecknology> fyrestrtr, either way, that's a solution I don't want to use - i want something that - in the end - will basically be transparent
<ed_> How can I downgrade knetworkmanager without loading kde?  Or how can I load a KDE session without knetworkmanager despite it being set to autoload?  I believe that when it loads it kills my keyboard.
<ScislaC> does anyone know why multimedia keys would work in totem but not rhythmbox?
<fyrestrtr> "that's a solution I don't want to use" -- well, that says it all to me. I guess you should find another solution; that's the only one I know of, other than, of course, proper network management.
<MTecknology> fyrestrtr, i'm not the admin - i'm a student here
<fyrestrtr> volunteer at the IT department ;)
<fyrestrtr> that's what I did to fix my uni's network back in the day.
<MTecknology> fyrestrtr, I've been trying to ask if I'm configuring that dhclient.conf - that's the solution that seems ideal
<MTecknology> provided it works correctly
<fyrestrtr> the problem is that dhcp client restriction is a function of the dhcp server, not client.
<MTecknology> if I understand the part of the file i set up, and it's correct, then that's a perfect solution in my eyes
<WorkingOnWise> vegas513: thats the rout i took after realising how poor the drivers were for most wifi cards! I got brain damage on my broadcom in my hp laptop.... didn't want the headache again!
<fyrestrtr> but I have not done much tweaking to the file; other than modify some basic client options.
<fyrestrtr> man dhclient.conf and see if there is anything there.
<MTecknology> fyrestrtr, I'm trying to limit the number of dhcp servers i can grab an ip from
<xenol> hello i would like to ask how can i upgrade my feisty to gutsy as stable version is out?
<MTecknology> anyway - time to go
<bazhang> xenol: it's still in beta; stable/final is on 10/18 or after--how did you plan on upgrading?
<fyrestrtr> MTecknology: " The  reject  statement  causes  the  DHCP client to reject offers from servers who use the specified address as a server identifier.
<fyrestrtr>        This can be used to avoid being configured by rogue or misconfigured dhcp servers, although it should be a last resort -  better  to
<fyrestrtr>        track down the bad DHCP server and fix it.
<fyrestrtr> ah crap.
<savvas> xenol: when the final is out, yeah, you can use update-manager probably
<fyrestrtr> brb
<xenol> bazhang: when final version is out
<xenol> savvas: and on kubuntu?
<savvas> xenol: does kde have an update manager of some sort?
<xenol> savvas: adept
<Aishiko> xenol: it's due out in 9 days
<bazhang> xenol: did you plan on doing a fresh install from the CD, or do it through adept/synaptic/command line?
<bazhang> Aishiko: eight!
<savvas> i guess adept can be used, no idea
<xenol> bazhang: i just installed feisty today after long time
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> xenol: wow, cool..
<Aishiko> bazhang: 8? I thought it was due out on the 18th not the 17th
<bazhang> Aishiko: where I am it is after midnight..haha
<xenol> bazhang: do i need to make fresh install in order to have gutsy features like xgl and ntfs writing enabled to reinstall whole system?
<xenol> bazhang: whats cool about it ? =o
<Aishiko> xenol: no you shouldn't have to do a fresh install
<bazhang> xenol: no not at all--you can easily do it throught the internet no problem
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, are you Ian Jackson ?
<bazhang> xenol: umm just about everything is cool about it--this is a revolutionary distro that will break many hearts in proprietary land..
<xenol> bazhang: i used feisty before that too =D
<weltall> if i decide to do an install (update from feisty to gutsy) by removing everything o n / except /home and /boot (different partitions) its better a) removing every .configuration folder and file from the home folder b) keeping the home folder as is c) removing only some .configs. is so whose?
<weltall> if*
<vegas513> my adept manager has been at 12% on "Preparing installation of sun-java6-bin..." for over a half hour...any ideas?
<reverseblade> vegas513, yes java sucks :)
<Aishiko> weltall: if you go that route, I'd say /home can be left alone but, hte final choice is up to you
<bazhang> xenol: see you again.
<WorkingOnWise>  I have a laptop with nvidia go 6100 gpu that will never change. There are all kinds of display drivers installed, and when i try to remove the extras, I am given the message that xserver-xorg-all needs to be removed too. I'm no xserver guru, but that sounds bad to do that! How do i remove all those extra drivers and not break the xerver?
<DanaG> Odd: if I have a folder with a name something ~ word ~ (2)
<weltall> i would lose some new function or whathever by not removing configs? something which was enabled etc...
<DanaG> I can't rename it to not have the trailing number and space.
<cpoucet> Will cupsys get fixed soon?
<savvas> vegas513: i think sun java requires to accept a license
<vegas513> and where do i go to do that, savvas?
<savvas> vegas513: i don't know about adept, but synaptic has a "view details" or something to see the terminal output
<vegas513> i'm looking at that
<vegas513> it says it's unpacking sun-java6-bin
<vegas513> that's the last thing it's mentioned
<savvas> weird
<savvas> i know there is a license of something
<savvas> try from the terminal
<cpoucet> I get an error whenever I try to install cupsys" Chown: cannot access `/var/run/cups': No such file or directory\n dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu5_386.deb (--unpack):\nsubprocess pre-installation script returned error exist status 1"
<savvas> or.. konsole for you :)
<dvs01> I noticed a problem.. Setting up the displays on my IBM ThinkPad T61 with the docking station on causes quite a mess, and ends up going into low resolution mode, with the new Screens and Graphics app telling me to set up my display manually.  This never works, despite using correct settings.  However, nvidia-settings is able to set it up properly without any problems.
<reverseblade> savvas, yeah I there is something to accept I remember that well
<savvas> reverseblade !! what happened after all? not fixed?
<fyrestrtr> dvs01: can you post the bug number?
<reverseblade> savvas, hey my problem ? well I  am at the same place but Ian requested some more info to diagnose the problem and I reported them as in my bug report
<reverseblade> savvas, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/150997
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150997 in dpkg "nvidia driver issues" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<fyrestrtr> hmm, seems the ubuntu mirrors are quite loaded.
<dvs01> fyrestrtr: i dont know if there is one.. i'm at work and had some issues with the work laptop on the docking station
<dvs01> i'd have to give full details at a later time, as i'm working :/
<savvas> reverseblade: I think those ELFs where from the nvidia of nvidia.com installation, it's the only explanation I can think of
<Jumbalia> In fiesty, whether i install NVIDIA drivers from their website our through the restrcted driver manager, the drivers work fine until I restart, then Xserver cannot load the Nvidia kernel.  I have to restore a backup of xorg.conf.  would gutsy fix my problem?
<jo2> just installed gutsy beta and needed some help with initial issues.........anyone there for it?
<ScislaC> jo2: what kind of issues?
<uga> Jumbalia: that's because you have installed linux-restricted-modules, nvidia-glx etc
<uga> Jumbalia: if you install those, then those will be loaded before the nvidia website
<jo2> scislac: window headings are excessively large, when i log in the username and password letters are HUGE and mostly not visible in the box (just some outlines), typing in this causes flickering of the letters
<uga> and the nvidia ones won't load
<uga> Jumbalia: just uninstall those packs, reinstall nvidia, edit and comment out /etc/modules.d/lrm-video lines
<uga> and it'll work fine next time you reboot
<uga> Jumbalia: that happens because the drivers included in linux-restricted-modules are too old for your gfx card
<uga> even on gutsy they are old, unless you install nvidia-new
<uga> I haven't yet tested those
<Jumbalia> I installed the new nvidia drivers and i get the same error
<Jumbalia> from NVIDIA's website
<Jumbalia> and it gets the same error
<savvas> oh brother
<uga> Jumbalia: reread what I said above
<savvas> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<uga> Jumbalia: uninstall lrm else there's no point on installing nvidia website ones
<uga> they won't load until you disable lrm
<vegas513> i just restarted and i can't start adept, it keeps saying that adept is in use by something else
<Jumbalia> ok
<savvas> (lrm = linux restricted modules)
<Jumbalia> ubuntu is currently reinstalling, ill try when it is done
<uga> savvas: yes, the problem isn't rebuilding the driver though. it's feisty binaries in lrm that are too old
<uga> he's possibly got a 8xxx card
<uga> same as I had
<uga> Jumbalia: okay. Let me know if you run into any trouble
<Jumbalia> will do
<savvas> ah
<savvas> my bad :)
<Jumbalia> FYI, i'
<savvas> i'?
<savvas> :p
<Jumbalia> i'm still really new,so bare with me at times
<nzero> hey guys  how do i temporerely stop XGL and compiz fusion
<savvas> Jumbalia: you're in the right place, but if you're new, you might face problems with beta releases
<uga> *buntu should always keep upgrading nvidia drivers in lrm
<uga> else there's no point in including those
<uga> there will always be hw that those don't work on
<Jumbalia> well savvas, so far I've gtten more help in here in the past 10 mintues than i have in the past 3 days in regular ubuntu
<vegas513> anybody have any ideas on my adept issue?
<Jumbalia> and I was told this was only for gutsy, so I'll upgrade to gutsy :)
<DanaG> my bug: bug 112833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112833 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@pthread_mutex_lock]  [@??]  with munmap() (dup-of: 94021)" [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112833
<vegas513> i don't have apt-get doing anything right now...all i have running is konqueror, kopete, and konversation
<DanaG> er
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94021 in flashplugin-nonfree "MASTER firefox crash [with munmap ()]  -- libflashplayer.so " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94021
<DanaG> wrong number
<nzero> when update manager is updating compiz, xorg, and xgl should i shut those services down
<savvas> Jumbalia: well.. welcome to the club :)
<nosrednaekim> nzero: no need
<nzero> how does it edit the interface with the interface being in use
<DanaG> bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<jo2> can anyone help me fix/sort out the window headings as they have HUGE lettering and giant icons for minimize, maximize and close buttons
<savvas> Jumbalia: FYI, when in gutsy, don't upgrade the found updates immediately, wait for a day before actually doing an upgrade (except for the first time, it should probably give you a load of new updates)
<nemik> vegas513: so running apt-get on it's own is OK, it's not locked up by anything?
<rhalff> hi when i try the xen kernel in gutsy, it hangs with an timeout waiting for adma idle, someone might know what this could be. In google i can only find an occurance where a cabel is corrupt.
<Jumbalia> savvas: ok
<Jumbalia> Should I get my nvidia drivers working before I goto gutsy or after
<nemik> vegas513: if so then run 'ps -ef | grep adept' and do a 'sudo kill <pid>' where <pid> is the process ID of adept
<vegas513> i haven't tried running apt-get yet, just been trying to open adept
<vegas513> how do i find the pid of adept
<nemik> Jumbalia: after, it has a new kernel so you'll need to do after anyway
<savvas> Jumbalia: it shouldn't matter
<savvas> exactly, what nemik said :)
<nemik> vegas513: read above, the pid is a digit number, the first one
<jo2> can anyone help me fix/sort out the window headings as they have HUGE lettering and giant icons for minimize, maximize and close buttons
<DanaG> Waiting a day also lets you use better mirrors/
<DanaG> SEt the faster mirror first in sources.list, with the official mirror below it.
<DanaG> That way, if the first one is up to date, it will be preferred.
<soothsayer> Is there a way to 'upgrade' only security updates?
<Jumbalia> lol savvas
<vegas513> i'm getting this error:
<vegas513> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude).
<vegas513> Would you like to attempt to resolve this problem? No will enter read-only mode and Cancel to quit and resolve this issue yourself.
<ximal> sup guys
<ximal> nice... I love bitchx lol
<savvas> ximal: you should try irssi :p
<nemik> vegas513: try running 'sudo apt-get update' and see if it is normal
<ximal> hey savvas
<savvas> hey :)
<nemik> savvas: hell yea, irssi! ;)
<ximal> i figured out how to access synaptic using the sudo command
<ximal> it's soo nice
<ximal> i can go package by package.. cut the fat off the cattle like installing of my programs
<savvas> lol ximal :D
<ximal> like not installing extra fonts etc for jre
<ximal> it's wierd..
<ximal> problem though..
<vegas513> seems to be running just fine
<savvas> shoot
<nemik> jo2: try adjusting fonts in preferences
<nosrednaekim> nzero: no... you don;t have to worry about upgrading things while they are in use. All that is automatic
<ximal> hey savvas i need to get dvd player working on this laptop..
<ximal> i tried installing restricted extras..
<nemik> vegas513: if apt-get is working then adept might just be stuck, find it's pid and kill it
<ximal> but it's not decoding from an actual rented dvd
<ximal> any ideas ?
<savvas> ximal: hm... dvds can also be restricted. did you add the repository from medibuntu.org the other day?
<fyrestrtr> ximal: enable medibuntu
<ximal> just go to the website ?
<ximal> or type restricted in the package manager ?
<vegas513> how do i find its pid?
<ximal> see.. i didn't wanna venture into the deep end and screw up the system..
<ximal> right now savvas i'm on my wireless laptop.. i got it to install
* fyrestrtr sits here wondering why anyone would want a quad core laptop with 4 200 GB ESATA disks in RAID configuration, and dual SLI video cards.
<savvas> ximal: www.medibuntu.org, they have a "how to" add the repositories
<nemik> vegas513: to find pid do 'ps -ef | grep adept' and the one for adept will have a number 4 digits long usually. that is the pid
<nemik> or google it
<Vinconzo> is there any wiki page where i can read about stuff i can do with compiz fusion?
<uga> fyrestrtr: indeed. Why would you want one of those. Send it to me.
<ximal> ok
<ximal> thanks sav
<ximal> afk for a moment
<atlef> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<savvas> ximal: congrats for the wireless :)
<savvas> atlef: it's the same thing
<nzero> they need to allow you to add a sound event for the animations in compiz
<atlef> did not get anywhere by clikking www.medibuntu.org,
<jo2> nemik: adjusting in preferences has no beneficial effect, making bigger or smaller makes it even MORE extreme. its set at 10 under prefs
<nemik> nzero: it's annoying enough already without sounds
<nzero> ? how
<atlef> there was a comma i did not see
<nemik> jo2: so what about 20 under prefs? or changing the font itself?
<savvas> atlef: yes :p
<nzero> the animations are excellent
<savvas> atlef: in irssi and terminal it parses it perfectly and makes it clickable :)
<nzero> think about making a product kiosk and how those animations flash up your presentation
<atlef> not in kvirc
<nemik> savvas: ssh + screen + irssi? i have a 'chatbox' just for that ;)
<atlef> savvas: but it says for 7.04, so is it safe?
<jo2> nemik: size 20 makes it even bigger, different font doesnt help - still large?
<nzero> have they fixed log out feature in gutsy yet
<ximal> i don't get the reospitory
<ximal> at all..
<vegas513> adept's working again, thanks guys
<savvas> atlef: i believe it is
<ximal> http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html is where i am for the dvd reading
<up365> Vinconzo, http://wiki.opencompositing.org/Welcome
<nemik> jo2: is it a 15" thinkpad?
<ximal> but i can't figure out WHAT to download etc
<Vinconzo> up365, thx
<jo2> nemik: no its a 15.4" wide Compaq
<nemik> ximal: i just crawled around the medibuntu site till i found some deb's for it
<savvas> ximal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-57a5050d451985de1b87ea87a3ccc1a4895e57d3
<fyrestrtr> nzero: what logout feature?
<up365> Vinconzo, np enjoy the eyecandy
<ximal> im trying to browse the releases
<nemik> jo2: not sure then. i heard of some similar issue for 15.4" monitors (esp widescreen) but forget where
<savvas> here's the list of the .deb packages: http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/
<nemik> ^ yea that's the link
<jo2> so further advice? what should i do now?
<nemik> jo2: try this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/141001
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141001 in compiz "Large fonts in window titles" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ximal> was this the right thing nemik ? http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/
<nemik> ximal: no, i got it off medibuntu site, not vlc's
<nemik> it could work, i just never tried
<sleepynate> hahaha
<sleepynate> nice topic
<fyrestrtr> has the next version of ubuntu been named yet?
<nemik> something with an h
<ximal> not sure.. nemik ...
<sleepynate> hoary?
<nemik> heroin heron or something
<mc44> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04-LTS, due April 2008. For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<sleepynate> hardy
<nemik> lol
<savvas> ximal: did you install the amd64 or i386 version?
<ximal> i need to try and download it .. because the code from the x64 returned errors when i tried to dkpg it
<nemik> ximal: just get the debs off the medibuntu site
<bascule> largest bird in the UK the heron
<sleepynate> so anyone tried playing with moto4lin in gutsy?
<savvas> ximal: 64-bit or 32-bit?
<ximal> 64 ;)
<ximal> gotta love the 64 bit amd laptop
<ximal> lol
<savvas> ximal: download http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2-dev_1.2.9-2medibuntu2+b1_i386.deb
<savvas> double click on the file then
<fyrestrtr> can 32 bit ubuntu handle more than 3 GB of RAM?
<savvas> fyrestrtr: can your motherboard handle it?
<fyrestrtr> sure
<savvas> i think it can
<ximal> it's giving me a wrong architecture error savvas
<ximal> here .. lemme try something.. brb
<savvas> ximal: then you installed the i386 :P
<fyrestrtr> I know for vista, you must have 64 bit vista to handle 4 GB of RAM
<savvas> ximal: try this one: http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2-dev_1.2.9-2medibuntu2+b1_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: good your still here
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: give me a minute please
<ximal> uhh that's the 386 one
<ximal> LOL
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, ok
<Kjellviz> good evening
<Kjellviz> i just installed the 7.10 beta
<savvas> ximal: you installed a 32-bit version of ubuntu, so it recognises the 32-bit packages
<Kjellviz> and ive got some system beeps (like when errormessages popup or i press backspace and there is nothing to delete)
<ximal> no i used the 64 bit of amd installation bro
<ximal> lol
<gnomefreak> ha i found it :)
<Kjellviz> im on a notebook, and ive got headset connected
<savvas> ximal: go to terminal and type this and tell me what it returns: uname -m
<Kjellviz> anyone have any idea where to turn these beeps off ?
<savvas> Kjellviz: system > preferences > sound ?
<savvas> Kjellviz: disable esd and/or the system beep
<ximal> http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu2+build1_amd64.deb
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<ximal> i just installed that
<savvas> ximal: ah ok then, the latest dev was bad then :)
<Kjellviz> wont disabling esd disable all my sound ?
<ximal> and it's x86_64 so u know
<ximal> i have an amd 64 bit athlon 4k+
<savvas> Kjellviz: yes, so try only the system beep
<jo2> new to linux, i have this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/141001 and need a walkthrought how to solve it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141001 in compiz "Large fonts in window titles" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<nemik> Kjellviz: no, most stuff runs on alsa not esd
<savvas> Kjellviz: you will still be able to listen to mp3s etc
<Kjellviz> allright
<nemik> jo2: are you running compiz? the fancy cube spinny crap?
<Kjellviz> well disabling the system beep did infact disable the system beep :P
<savvas> Kjellviz: so.. you're good to go? :p
<mikedep333> hey, how do I show pictures in evolution?
<ximal> still no luck with the dvdcss
<Kjellviz> thanks, sorry for asking such a evident question but ive spent so many hours before trying to solve such easy stuff so when i dint find it asap i found it better to ask ><
<savvas> ximal: did you install mplayer?
<ximal> what do you have to do to get it to work ? rip the dvd ?
<ximal> hmmm lemme check
<nemik> ximal: no, you don't have to rip dvd's to watch them
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: ok changed source package a few times for your bug. i talked with one of the devels about this and he asked me if there was an envy target so its set for now
<mikedep333> nm, it's ctrl+i
<ximal> i guess decrypting them removes alot of the crap u have to go through to watch em huh ?
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, so ?
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: im guessing this means that alberto will take it from here
<gnomefreak> give me a few more minutes iwj is still around
<bill__> anyone using ubuntu with openvz?
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, it really surprizes me that ubuntu devs are personally helping me out. I don't want to waste your time in deed
<jo2> nemik: no just did a fresh install........unless its on by default? i dont think so......
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: they are personally helping me out :) your case is a weird one
<bill__> i have a problem with my init spinning trying to open /dev/console and /dev/log... is there some way to make init not want to open /dev/log ?
<gnomefreak> thats why iwj jumped at it :)
<nemik> jo2: it is on by default sometimes. do your windows wiggle?
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, ok I am waiting here
<ximal> wait
<ximal> there's actually devs here ?
<gnomefreak> ximal: yes
<nemik> ximal: yea
<ximal> haha i just treat em like normal people reverseblade .... you should too... heh.. appreciate em.. but treat em normal .. right guys ?
<ximal> or am i wrong ?
<jo2> nemik: they dont wiggle but they do fade in and out i think
<ximal> hmmm freezing of system... brb
<gnomefreak> ximal: depends what "normal" is for you
<reverseblade> ximal, yeah the thing is no matter what I consider canonical's resources are limited. Everyone's sources are limited. Personally helping  each person requires a huge resource. This is why I am astonished
<gnomefreak> hes not gonna like this :(
<ximal> and we all are that resource reverseblade , hence open source.. each one of us being the compile product of their version of linux ;)
<reverseblade> yeah sort of...
<nemik> jo2: hmm not sure. go to then preferences and desktop effects and if it's on turn it off then on again
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: feel lucky you are the only one that has reported this issue
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, hehe okay :)
<jo2> nemik: where is that option? which item under system prefs?
<ximal> ok.. it wont' open via dvd right click option onthe video screen
<ximal> going to try something
<ximal> said error opening the video out device guys..
<ximal> any idea ?
* gnomefreak is a devel sort of just not tagged as one per a team
<nemik> jo2: should be called 'Desktop Effects'
<bazhang> wow.
<nemik> bazhang: yo
<bazhang> hey nemik!
<jo2> nemik: i have system>prefs>appearance>visual effects?
<fyrestrtr> strange, after a fresh install of gutsy, apt is downloading 300 MB of updates, but the version numbers of the debs are the same that came on the cd.
<savvas> ximal: did you install the mplayer?
<ximal> yes
<ximal> it's the one giving me this error
<ximal> i wander if i should install power dvd via wine..
<fyrestrtr> that won't help
<nemik> jo2: yea that sounds right, is it checked? if so uncheck then recheck and see if it fixes it?
<ximal> that would work just as well i'm sure.. wouldn't it ? also i gotta know... is it safe to install the current files starting in linux- today savvas ? you warned me.. just wanted to be sure
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: to be perfectly honest with you, your bug is set atm so dont go doing this if alberto needs more info from you, but clean install is much better than upgrade, ive done both ~4 times each this cycle and clean install has been great for me. few upgrade fixes that we got in one being envy installed >failed upgrade but that was fixed :)
<jo2> nemik: i have none, normal and extra and normal is selected?
<savvas> ximal: put in the dvd and go to applications > sound & video > mplayer - right click on the main window > open > play dvd
<ximal> yeah savvas .. I get a video out error
<savvas> argh
* gnomefreak one of the unlucky ones that gets to test new ISO's on a perfectly working system
<savvas> ok we'll check this out later
<savvas> ximal: i think the updates are ok for now
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, I can imagine that. But I am reluctant to do a fresh install. After all I cannot format my hard drive every time a new ubuntu is released
<ximal> ok ..
<nemik> jo2: then select none then normal again
<ximal> it's telling me the video out device could not open it
<gnomefreak> reverseblade: ok ill be back later i forgot about meeting
<ximal> error initializing the select video out device
<pvandewyngaerde> i want to remove firefox and keep firefox-3, but them it will also remove yelp, gramps, startupmanager,  why do those last two need firefox ??
<ximal> i'm even trying opening the proper vob file that is just the movie itself
<ximal> pvandewngaerde have you tried ( sudo synaptic ) yet ? it allows you to unselect single packages...
<jo2> nemik: much better thank you. the text im typing in now keeps jumping each time i type in a letter.......any ideas on that?
<ximal> or check with just synaptics first...
<Kjellviz> just a quick question before i (once again) try to install amarok and break something
<pvandewyngaerde> ximal:  im on kubuntu using adept
<ximal> that way you don't go all root on yourself and loose firefox all together
<Kjellviz> anyone got amarok working fine on 7.10 and did it need tinkering ?
<bazhang> Kjellviz: I have it working here..
<bill__> anyone working on upstart?
<fyrestrtr> reverseblade: just setup a different /home partition.
<Kjellviz> bazhang: sweet, and did u just install from repos ?
<Kjellviz> no tinkering needed ?
<pvandewyngaerde> ximal:   synaptic gives the same thing as adept
<nemik> jo2: no clue about that
<nemik> off to class, laterz
<bazhang> Kjellviz: it came with Kubuntu..
<jo2> nemik: does it happen to you?
<ximal> ok ... no clue then pvan .. sorry m8... it's just something i go to sometimes..
<reverseblade> fyrestrtr, basically you recommend fresh install over upgrade ?
<Kjellviz> bazhang: ???
<Kjellviz> bazhang: what do you mean came with ubuntu ?
<Kjellviz> bazhang: i just instlaled 7.10 and here are no amarok ><
<bazhang> Kjellviz: yes? are you using gnome or kde? I got by default witht he kde versionof Ubuntu called Kubuntu..
<Aishiko> hey gnomefreak, I've updated my showstopper bug report.
<gnomefreak> bug number?
<Kjellviz> bazhang: aha, well thats kubuntu heh
<Kjellviz> bazhang: amarok is a KDE app
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: ohh um let me load up FF to get that
<bazhang> Kjellviz: you can get it from the repos I am certain..
<Kjellviz> bazhang: and im running ubuntu as mentioned, so ive got gnome
<fyrestrtr> reverseblade: for testing betas? Always.
<bazhang> Kjellviz: no issues here, and I imagine you won't wither
<Kjellviz> bazhang: yes i know, ive done that before on 7.04, and most of the times it wont work =\
<bazhang> either ugh
<Kjellviz> bazhang: no neither have i had problems as long as im running KDE, but gnome is a whole different story
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: 150242
<reverseblade> fyrestrtr, I disagree. I also test upgradability issues in a sense. And I am pretty sure this would have happened after the release
<nzero> how do i make a application get realtime privilages. anyone mess around jack audio server
<gnomefreak> bug 150242
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150242 in ubuntu "Show stopper in Ubuntu gnome and kde" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150242
<gnomefreak> ty
<bazhang> Kjellviz: well if there are any issues, then you can always come back here..
<fyrestrtr> reverseblade: well, I have two machines. I test upgrades on one, and on the other, fresh installs.
<Jumbalia> Ok, I just finsihed installing ubuntu and upgrading it.  I just realized i'm dumb.  it took 13 reinstalls for me to think of backing up my system.  How do I properly backup my full install?  I have a seperate partition for backing up.  Do I just copy everything?  I know in windows you can't, but I don't know about linux
<fyrestrtr> both are thinkpads; so I don't run into many hardware issues.
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: your welcome
<fyrestrtr> Jumbalia: just backup your /home partition.
<pvandewyngaerde> aparantly     gramps depends on yelp and yelp depends on firefox,    so i cant remove  firefox
<fyrestrtr> what is yelp?
<Jumbalia> I think I'll need more than that.  I had to reinstall last time because I couldnt get a xorg.conf file
<nzero> how do i make a application get realtime privilages. anyone mess around jack audio server
<Jumbalia> which is not located in /home
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: when you ran strace did you stop the app before uploading the strace to LP?
<pvandewyngaerde> yelp is a Help browser for GNOME 2
<bazhang> fyrestrtr: Help browser for GNOME 2
<Pici> halp
<nzero> !realtime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtime - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: to get a result you need to stop the app during strace
<user_> Sigmatel 9200 CH7 on DELL Inspiron 9400. Will work SPDIF or I must be waith another UPgrade?
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: that isnt showing enough info
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: no I accessed the log file made after the system stopped, I was unaware of that need it wasn't in the wiki
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: im sorry i thought it did say it there
<gnomefreak> killing a frozen app should give a few good lines atleast.
<user_> I'm trieing 7.10 but I think it's ALSA problem.
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: umm it's not a frozen app it is a frozen system whole system frezzes requiring a hotboot
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: ah ok
<gnomefreak> sorry than that is what you have that should be fine.
<gnomefreak> ok ill review it later sometime again and see what i think right now im in a meeting and shortly after im going to clean and rest, i have a long damn week
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: thanks :) I did everything you suggested last time we spoke
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: I hope your week goes better
<gnomefreak> thank you for that
<ximal> well
<ximal> hmm
<Aishiko> your most welcome :)
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: you have kubuntu installed?
* gnomefreak thinking
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: if you have gnome and kde installed you have kdm installed right?
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: no ubuntu but I added the kde packages
<savvas> -14 is out, so hold on tight, a new "my nvidia's not working" wave will be here soon :P
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: yes I think I have that one
<riotkittie> my nvidia's not working  :|
<ximal> lol
<savvas> ah, actually this time they included the modules
<user_> None knows about ALSA and CH7
<ximal> mine is
<ximal> on my tower it's working.. muhahahahaha
<riotkittie> wait. i dont have a nvidia.  phew! that explains a lot.
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: install kdm if not already and try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm than choose kdm from list and reboot see if it still freeze after that. note on bug what you found out with that test
* savvas slaps riotkittie !
<gnomefreak> savvas: its in repos already?
<riotkittie> savvas: and you didnt even buy me dinner first :|   <hides>
<Aishiko> gnome will do I found that ktorrent in the systemn tray holds off the frezze for several hours
<savvas> gnomefreak: it reached the uk repos :)
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: im about this try both gnome and kde after changing to kdm please
<savvas> riotkittie: ok next time I'll make my special dinner just for you :)
<gnomefreak> savvas: ty it was gonna be released tomorrow i guess we pushed harder for ia64 fixes
<ximal> how come you have to decrypt a dvd if you legally rented or bought it ?
<ximal> i don't get it
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: OK I'll do that in the way that causes the creash quickest
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: ty
<gnomefreak> ill check on bug in a few hours
<savvas> put your hands together for the 64-bit support hehe :)
<Aishiko> gnomefreak: this a community were we count on each other :)  I'll have it updated by then :)
<gnomefreak> Aishiko: ty
<gnomefreak> savvas: this kernel finishes the ia64 issues i think trickling bits into each kernel but this should do it
<gnomefreak> hopfully release with -15
<savvas> lovely!
<gnomefreak> ok gone for now
<savvas> tc :)
<nzero> hey is there a ubuntu irc for ubuntu studio people
<savvas> !studio
<ubotu> UbuntuStudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://ubuntustudio.org Or visit #ubuntustudio
<nzero> cool
<Pierre> re
<andre> why "DON'T run Gutsy!"?
<ximal> hmmm
<ximal> go ahead
<ximal> run it
<ximal> find out
<ximal> ;)
<sleepynate> bahahaha
<sleepynate> oh oh
<ximal> lol
<ximal> lol
* sleepynate 's sides hurt
<sleepynate> it's funny 'cause it's true
<andre> ximal: what are you talking about?
<ximal> it's the best ubuntu yet if u have time to fix all the issues and configure anything.. same as with any linux distro..
<ximal> tha's all we trying to say
<sleepynate> it'll be fine in 2 weeks
<lerolero> gutsy is awesome
<ximal> but prepare to pull up a chair and sit here with us trying to fix it all
<sleepynate> i'm sure
<ximal> lol
<lerolero> running it for weeks.
<sleepynate> yea, i'm running it too, but it IS a PITA
<lerolero> thought you guys should know that.
<lerolero> :~
<ximal> i haven't crashed yet... on my laptop and the wireless worked right out of the box..
<ximal> just had to enable to proper firmware
<lerolero> #ifdef PITA
<ximal> other than that.. we're all good in the gutsy hood.. baby
<sleepynate> heck, earlier it thought i had a malicious client trying to steal my mouse cursor
<sleepynate> lerolero: pain in the keister :)
<andre> ximal:  will it be ready for Launch?
<ximal> ask the devs.,
<ximal> lol
<sleepynate> i think here's the real question: as of the 19th do we have to start talking about hardy? :P
<savvas> yessir
<ximal> hey.. what's going to be new in the newest distro is what i wanna know ?
<dvs01> how do i disable cpu frequency scaling?
<savvas> ximal: you have the file changes listed in each package in update managet
<savvas> *manager
<Pierre> little bug on fresh boot (no reboot), the screen light intensity is blinking on my laptop until I restart hal
<sleepynate> ximal: i hear they're putting in a free peanut dispenser too
<Pierre> happen only on cold start
<Pierre> reboot works
<ghost> how do I kill a ghosted nick
<ghost> and also, how do I copy all my files to another partition?
<Aishiko> call the ghostbusters?
<ghost> I open the file viewer, I select everything in "/" I goto the other partion, and I cannot paste
<databuddy> ghost eh?
<databuddy> /msg nickserv ghost nick pass
<mzuverink> Anyone else notice that if you log out and then log back in the gnome desktop does not fully load?  As in no wallpaper and nothing works on desktop right mouse click?
<databuddy> /ns help ghost
<databuddy> mzuverink kill bonobo-activation-server
<databuddy> then start nautilus
<mzuverink> databuddy, that a filed bug?
<databuddy> dunno offhand..
<mzuverink> databuddy, I filed one since I did not see anything that looked sim, but I appreciate the tip on the fix, thanks
<databuddy> yeah
<databuddy> you should be getting a popup saying that
<databuddy> might wanna add to the bug :P
<mzuverink> databuddy, I do not get a popup
<mzuverink> anything sim to kcron for gnome?
<hoa3r> does anybody have problems with the latest update to kernel 2.6.22.14.20?
<databuddy> gnome-schedule mzuverink
<mzuverink> databuddy, you are a pletora of info, thanks again
<mzuverink> *plethora
<savvas> hence the nick :)
<databuddy> lol
<ximal> thanks savvas... i'm off now i swear...
<ximal> well maybe after one more cig then outta here.. heh..
<ximal> going to leave system on to check if it crashes ;)
<savvas> hahaha
<atlef> does anyone here connect to efnet, can not get in. kvirc 3.2.4
<savvas> atlef: 21:12:58 [efnet]  -!- Welcome to the EFNet Internet Relay Chat Network savvas
<atlef> 17 th try, and i got in
<savvas> ok :)
<llutz> ending a x-session (kde-logout) freezes my system in 2 of 3 cases. system is gutsy, updated today on notebook samsung x20, intel 915gm graphics with xorg-driver-intel :(
<llutz> weired characters on display, no reaction on keypresses, ssh no longer reachable from outside. total freeze
<Assid> dont run gutsy ???
<Assid> what happened to the "unless you know what your doing" ?
<Nuked> how do I install flash for 64 bit on gutsy?
<ximal> well
<ximal> i got the dvd to play savvas
<ximal> but
<ximal> i got no sound
<ximal> any way to fix it ?
<frostburn> Nuked, apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<john_doe> what is the configuration tool provided by nvidia for the nvidia cards called?
<frostburn> nvidia-settings ?
<Nuked> frostburn: I saw weird things like flasm and I was like, where the heck did flash go
<ximal> frostburn : is there a way to test my audio ? i can't get it to work ...
<Fringe4> Hello. I'm doing a upgrade from Fiesty to Gutsy beta. It's installing the updates, and it's at a point where it's configuring "libpam0g". It says to review a list of scripts to be restarted, but there is no list, and it appears like it's waiting for me to do something. I tried hitting the Enter key, but that didn't advance it.
<frostburn> ximal, gstreamer-properties
<john_doe> frostburn: that's it
<Fringe4> wait, I got it now.
<Fringe4> Sorry for the bother.
<Fringe4> It didn't have focus, so my Enter key didn't go to that window.
<ximal> no luck frostburn
<ximal> hmm
<ximal> any idea ?
<frostburn> no test sounds with gstreamer?
<ximal> no
<ximal> no speaker beeps.. nothing.. like when you hold down to many keys either
<ximal> it worked the other day
<ximal> initial upgrade made sound work the other night
<ximal> then i did an upgrade again yesterday by mistake not sure if it was a good idea..
<ximal> now i am wandering wtf to do about it..
<dvs01> I am getting clicking/popping during music playback.  Audio device: 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403] : Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:284b]  (rev 03)
<dvs01> using rhythmbox to play
<frostburn> ximal, the kernel modules might not be in yet
<Aishiko> OK I've got a question, I booted up and the login screen was too big and I only got the middle of the screen, I fixed the problem after I logged in, however, the login screen remains any way of fixing this?
<ximal> meaning ?
<Aishiko> where do I change the login screen size/rez
<frostburn> !stages |ximal
<ubotu> ximal: The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<mrj> Aishiko, You need to go through your xorg.conf and remove the extra resolutions that you don't use
<mrj> Aishiko, I'm assuming at the installer you clicked all reslutions
<mrj> reso
<frostburn> Aishiko, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<paradizelost> hey all, i just installed gutsy beta, and my window title is like size 30 font
<ximal> ok >
<ximal> ?
<paradizelost> i dropped it down to size 6, and it's still that big
<ximal> should i update to the new -14 kernel then ?
<Aishiko> thanks off to fix that
<paradizelost> on the login screen, text is absolutely huge
<paradizelost> any ideas?
<ximal> hmm i guess the only way to find out is to dive in and just boot the old kernel if nothing else works eh ?
<ximal> in fsact..
<ximal> i'll try booting the last kernel.. brb
<paradizelost> i had the same issue on my system at home, seems to happen with wide-screen displays
<paradizelost> if i set the size to 1, it's what it would be appropriately
<rustlerharv> is gutsy that bad now the topic is dont run it
<paradizelost> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<paradizelost> lol. didn't realize that. that's funny
<reverseblade> when I click the turn off button , I cannot click anything for about 1 minute. Then the quit menu appears
<rustlerharv> nice
<reverseblade> any ideas ?
<rustlerharv> its slow
<reverseblade> rustlerharv, wow but this is certainly a bug
<rustlerharv> reverseblade: i was just being a smart ass
<reverseblade> also hibernate icon do not appear there
<darius_> don't run gutsy?
<darius_> cause it frickin rocks
<rustlerharv> it killed my system twice
<rustlerharv> now i can only get to a blue screen and i cant use my network card
<riotkittie> no, i dont think its that bad. but maybe the DON'T deters people who really shouldnt be running a beta from... running a beta
<paradizelost> install on mine didn't detect windows and put the menu entries in grub, plus the title bar fonts are WAY screwed
<databuddy> rustlerharv your hdd is going bad
<databuddy> do a deep scan with a utility
<paradizelost> agreed riot
#ubuntu+1 2007-10-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
(Calicoo/#ubuntu+1) I don't believe so. Just this: BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3 -2ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
(Evanlec/#ubuntu+1) it works but u hafta hold all the buttons down, its tough ;p
(hydrogen/#ubuntu+1) Vuen: why should ubuntu change a shortcut that has existed since forever?
(cyclonut/#ubuntu+1) evanlec - aways forget that combo...
(nomasteryoda/#ubuntu+1) Evanlec, no if you do it in sequence it will work
(Vuen/#ubuntu+1) hydrogen: same reason windows 95 got rid of a similar shortcut that has existed since forever: it's DANGEROUS.
(earlmred/#ubuntu+1) Calicoo, you have a livecd around? sounds like your initram is messed up perhaps
(hydrogen/#ubuntu+1) Vuen: its not dangerous.  It's helpful.
(Vuen/#ubuntu+1) hydrogen: more than that, it gives no warning about what you've done.
(hydrogen/#ubuntu+1) Vuen: linux was not designed for the feeble minded
(Calicoo/#ubuntu+1) :/ Does that mean I have to reinstall?
(Evanlec/#ubuntu+1) cyclonut, i didnt believe it worked, cuz i press alt+printscrn and then typed reisub but it didnt work, i had to hold alt+prntscrn while typing reisub
(Evanlec/#ubuntu+1) nomasteryoda, well it didnt seem to work for me..had to hold alt+prntscrn while typing reisub
(erichj/#ubuntu+1) yeah, mac os is for the feeble minded. windows is for the apathetic
(nomasteryoda/#ubuntu+1) wow
(Vuen/#ubuntu+1) hydrogen: that's the most shortsighted thing i've ever heard in this discussion. ubuntu is designed for EVERYONE.
(jewbilee/#ubuntu+1) I've gotten everything for the desktop cube working other than actually seeing the cube and being able to rotate it, can someone help?
<DavoDinkum> macosx is for rich people
<hydrogen> Vuen: that doesn't mean linux was.
<earlmred> hmm tempted to try the sysrq trick to see what it does
<erichj> DavoDinkum, apples don't cost anymore than than a dell with the exact same features
<Vuen> where did i mention linux, anyway? i said ubuntu should drop the silly shortcut.
<Konam> hydrogen linux is just the kernel
<nomasteryoda> jewbilee, ctrl+alt and middle mouse button drag
<nomasteryoda> on the desktop space jewbilee
<hydrogen> Konam: no... linux is /not/ just a kernel
<earlmred> Calicoo, no, you can rebuild it if you can get into / and /boot from a livecd
<bazhang> jewbilee: hit alt +f2 keys, then compiz --replace  &
<jewbilee> nomas: that doesn't work
<hydrogen> Konam: the linux kernel is a major part of linux, but its not just the kernel
<cellofellow> earlmred: can't get it to work. May be my laptop geyboard.
<DavoDinkum> so what? apple has crappy DRM in their products anyway, and dell still bundle windows. i wouldnt buy from either of them
<jmg_> you mean GNU/linux
<hydrogen> Konam: though I suppose I wasn't all that clear
<jewbilee> bazhang, what did that do?
<kingrayray> DavoDinkum: Dell sells Ubuntu PC's.
<Konam> hydrogen linux is just the kernel
<Calicoo> Go on... :)
<jmg_> ^
<nomasteryoda> jewbilee, started compiz
<Konam> despite the GNU/Linux vs. Linux discussion
<DavoDinkum> call me when they stop shipping windows
<erichj> DavoDinkum, well you were the one who said apple was for rich people. personally, i buy Acers
<cellofellow> I just bought a Gateway, but would have liked a System76. :) Best Ubuntu seller around.
<earlmred> lol alt-prt scr in gnome causes take a screenshot to come up
<jewbilee> compiz was started
<bazhang> jewbilee: now hit alt + f2 again, and type emerald --replace &
<Vuen> incredible. "linux not for feeble-minded" -> "ubuntu should keep dangerous undocumented shortcuts". your logic is infallible.
<nomasteryoda> DavoDinkum, that's bug #1
<DavoDinkum> i said osx was for rich people
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> oh now the tirade is on again...
<nomasteryoda> lol
<erichj> DavoDinkum, there is no distinction between the two. since you can't legally have os x without buying a mac
<DavoDinkum> yes you can
<cellofellow> I have a simple question. How do I get an input box for the Deskbar Applet to show on the panel?
<jmg_> erichj: you can purchase the OS without owning a mac
<erichj> you can't legally run it
<DavoDinkum> but you can still buy it
<cellofellow> The EULA says "Apple hardware only." or something?
<erichj> yes
<DavoDinkum> ill put an apple sticker on my PC then
<cellofellow> what does Apple hardware have that commodity PC doesn't?
<Konam> why are we talking about Apple here
<jewbilee> bazhang that didnt work
<erichj> cellofellow, drivers for mac os?
<cellofellow> lol
<DavoDinkum> mac os has drivers?
<nomasteryoda> Calicoo, do you get this message .... "can't access tty"
<Calicoo> Don't believe so. I can reboot, observe what happens and then report back?
<kazmosik> does anybody have any knowledge of wireless i having trbl
<ximal> hmm
<ximal> what kind of trouble ?
<ximal> the driver not available ?
<ximal> firmware ?
<Calicoo> Unless you have any ideas. Or can advise me on what to do in the live cd.
<kazmosik> ok i got to where i can connect to my network
<kazmosik> but very low signal strength and cant access the net
<Sivananda> So...
<Sivananda> can I get some help with an upgrade issue?
<kazmosik> i new to linux or id hep u
<DanaG> cellofellow: if you want the input box in deskbar-applet, you have to install the old version.
<Sivananda> Thx kazmosik. Maybe someone else? Upgraded from feisty to gutsy via the adept dist-upgrader...
<ximal> sorry for the query vuen.. i'm still getting used to irssi
<kazmosik> i just did that
<Sivananda> Seemed to work mostly ok (I'm typing this from the system now)...
<kazmosik> but i didnt use the upgrade i got the iso and copied over  the winblows os
<Sivananda> Started it last night, came back in the morning to a login screen...
<cellofellow> DanaG: that sucks
<Calicoo> Alright. Brb.
<cellofellow> DanaG: why does it have to be just a little launcher-style thing?
<Sivananda> Logged in, adept update icon in the tray shows 834 packages available for upgrade...
<jmg_> Sivananda: welcome to the beta phase :)
<nomasteryoda> Sivananda, yes that will happen.. it takes several times updating to get it fully updated
<Sivananda> Started the updater, get the ""Another process is using the packaging system database" error.
<kazmosik> i havent upgraded anything yet
<nomasteryoda> i run daily... sudo aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<Sivananda> jmg_: thx. I expected some issues... lol
<jmg_> Sivananda: its a very fast moving target from here to final
<cellofellow> nomasteryoda: wouldn't it be `sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade`?
<DanaG> I wish my brightness control would be fixed.
<cellofellow> bash interprets the &&, not sudo.
<Sivananda> The problem tho' is that I can not move forward now on continuing with updating...
<nomasteryoda> not if you started the command with sudo
<DanaG> bug 121833
<cellofellow> so, you have to sudo twice
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<nomasteryoda> cellofellow,  not on my box
<nomasteryoda> =D
<DanaG> It's really frickin' annoying.
<cellofellow> Mine mysteriously doesn't work.
<nomasteryoda> there is a timeout for sudo...
<cellofellow> The brightness thingy.
<nomasteryoda> if it times out, sure
<DanaG> I think I need to update the title and description of the bug.
<cellofellow> mine caches the password, but still needs a double sudo.
<DanaG> I managed to work around the bug, but then they broke the workaround.
<contrast83> nomasteryoda: Shouldn't that be sudo aptitude full-upgrade on a pre-release? :-)
<DanaG> My brightness keys are also broken.  What gives?
<jmg_> See topic.
<Sivananda> nomasteryoda: So any ideas on how to clear the issue with the database lock? I've tried the 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' approach, and it throws this back: "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0003' near line 2 package `libc6':`triggers-pendi' is not allowed for third (status) word in `status' field".
<ximal> anyone know if there is any way to have programs shrink to the toolbar like gnutella's icon only but not close.. so it doesn't go to the bottom toolbar on the bottom ?
<ximal> please help ..
<m1ke> Is there an error with jre6 and gutsy?
<ximal> no mike.. but if ur 64 bit runner like me..
<jmg_> m1ke: why dont you tell us
<ximal> you'll have java issues
<shirish> does anybody know how to install openoffice.org extensions into openoffice.org for all users. I can't see the extension manager in gutsy
<contrast83> Sivananda: Sounds like the package for libc6 that's in your cache is corrupted. Maybe try manually downloading it and running "sudo dpkg -i libc6"?
<clusty> how can i run a program whenever my PC boots?
<Calicoo> Okay, here's what said line by line:
<m1ke> Well I tried installing JRE6 from synaptic and CLI but my app wont install properly.  So I removed and downloaded jre-6u3-linux-i586.bin   straight from java website and get same error with my application.
<contrast83> Sivananda: What's the output of "dpkg --get-selections|grep libc6"?
<Sivananda> One thing I notice is the error says 'triggers-pendi' not allowed, but if I cat the mentioned file, the named word is actually 'triggers-pending'. Seems like something is cutting off the last two letters when reading the file...
<Calicoo> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built in shell (ash)
<AndyCR> Deskbar is buggy as heck in Feisty, any idea if it's fixed in Gutsy? It sometimes only displays a tiny tiny little window of results
<ximal> i guess
<ximal> noone care
<Calicoo> Enter 'help' for a list of built in commands
<contrast83> Sivananda: Weird
<ximal> anyone know if there is any way to have programs shrink to the toolbar like gnutella's icon only but not close.. so it doesn't go to the bottom toolbar on the bottom ?
<Calicoo> (initramfs) [cursor here] 
<contrast83> !patience | ximal
<ubotu> ximal: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ximal> hmm
<ximal> true contrast..
<ximal> i just tired..
<Sivananda> contrast83: that command throws the identical error
<m1ke> here is a clipped section from my error when I attemp to install my app.  Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit  - java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit at com.datafire.app.DataFireApp.main(Unknown Source) Caused by: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: initIDs
<ximal> hey mike , why not use www.pastebin.ca and let us see the whole error ?
<m1ke> k
<contrast83> ximal: The way you might want to phrase your question could be more along the lines of, "How can I send any program to the system tray", and perhaps the reason you're not getting an answer in here is it's not really related to Gutsy-troubleshooting. ;-)
<ximal> paste the url in here for the entire issue m8..
<ximal> oh contrare mon share .. lol
<ximal> anything having to do with the workability of ubuntu and it's contribution of future bits that could be added to ubuntu are on topic sir..
<ximal> ps : am i arguing with a dev or someone who's extensively versed in linex ?
<jewbilee> !mps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mps - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jewbilee> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<contrast83> ximal: A noob. :-P
<ximal> ahh
<kingrayray> is sharing screenshots of your super cool Gutsy setup on topic? :P
<ximal> well if you just came to this channel
<contrast83> ximal: Gutsy's already hit the feature freeze, by the way. ;-)
<ximal> ... feature freez ?
<kingrayray> ice cold baby
<contrast83> heh
<contrast83> The point at which no new features will be added and all development is focused on fixing bugs.
<ximal> i'm just wandering ... does anyone in here use something like gtk-gnutella that could tell me how to getthe program to shrink to the system tray or use it's icon instead of just shrinking it to the toolbar on the bottom ... ???
<Calicoo> And not to sound cynical, but it sounds like they have enought to worry about.
<m1ke> http://pastebin.org/4516
<ximal> hmm... true contrast but i'm asking for individual help on something i could use to better verse myself in linex and maybe even contribute to the future use of things in ubuntu ;)
<ximal> hey mike.. checking now...
<contrast83> ximal: There's a good number of apps in the repos that do what you're looking for. Try searching for stuff with "system tray" or "dock" in the name/description. I'd tell you one in particular if I knew it offhand.
<Calicoo> Anyway, can anyone help me with BusyBox and how to boot to the desktop?
<ximal> ahh... thanks for the repository reference.. i didn't think about it
<m1ke> If there is a better application for me to use, please let me know.  WIC is what I found googling for a linux compatibile one
<ximal> which on e? medibutnu.org ?
<contrast83> ximal: I realize that, and I'm not faulting you for it. Just saying you'd probably get better responses in a room geared towards general Ubuntu use (e.g., #ubuntu). Not trying to be a d__k or anything. :-)
<ximal> hey mike.. ever heard of firefox ? and just right clicking the image and clicking VIEW IMAGE ?
<ximal> your not ... trast.. ur cool m8
<m1ke> ximal, yes, but it is not efficient if I want to save say 100 picutres
<kingrayray> there is always the DownThemAll! extension for Firefox
<contrast83> m1ke: downThemAll extension?
<kingrayray> hehehehe
<contrast83> heh
<contrast83> m1ke: or are the pictures you're wanting embedded within html pages?
<Sivananda> contrast83: re your comment on possible corrupt libc6 package, maybe I'm reading it wrong (not well-versed in these things), but the error message seems to indicate an issue involving a dpkg parse error in file/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0003. Isn't that a dpkg file, not a libc6 file?
<DanaG> Argh, Virtualbox is bugged -- it doesn't work unless I disable one core on the host.
<m1ke> embeded,  Pretty much to be honestly with you I wanted to rip some pr0n sites like http://www.bestbosoms.com/ .   But not the whole site just the galleries I chose.  Hopefully I dont get shunned for being honest.
<contrast83> Sivananda: Ahh, I see. My fault, I missed the name of the file earlier.
<contrast83> m1ke: No shunning from me, although I'd say the mod's probably frown upon posting links to pr0n sites in here. ;-)
<Sivananda> contrast83: no worries. It seems odd to me that the error message indicates a 'trimmed' version of what's actually present in the file. Perhaps a clue?
<contrast83> m1ke: /join #contrast83 and i'll walk you through how i get that done
<Vuen> just get httrack. done.
<Calicoo> Can someone help me with BusyBox and how to boot to the desktop?
<contrast83> Sivananda: Maybe. I'm no expert though. My interest is piqued though.
<Dr_willis> Calicoo,  why are you doing that with busybox?
<Sivananda> ANybody else report any issues with the latest dpkg perchance?
<Calicoo> Dr. willis, I don't know. >.> I upgraded a couple days ago, then today I updated, rebooted, and it thrust me into BusyBox. I've never seen it before now.
<contrast83> Calicoo: nVidia?
<Calicoo> Yes.
<Calicoo> But it was working fine all day yesterday. :/
<contrast83> Calicoo: Do you get a chance to get to the GRUB menu before you get to BusyBox?
<Calicoo> It was just after I updated that it did this.
<Calicoo> Yes.
<Sivananda> contrast83: Anybody else report any issues with the latest dpkg perchance?
<DanaG> Gaah, I have to hit my brightness key 5 times before I reach the next brightness level.
<Calicoo> I've tried running an earlier kernal, but that didn't help.
<contrast83> Calicoo: when you get to that menu, choose recovery mode, and once you get to a prompt, do "sudo apt-get reinstall linux-restricted-modules-generic-2.6.22-12 nvidia-glx" (or nvidia-glx-new/legacy depending on your card)
<Calicoo> 7800?
<contrast83> nvidia-glx-new
<Aishiko> I can't use the nvidia drivers it causes a system crash when I do in usually 30 mins but some times as soon as 5 minutes and and hour or so on the outside
<Aishiko> I have a 5500 and was using the new
<Calicoo> Thanks. Here to hoping that solves the problem.
<Calicoo> Here's*
<Sivananda> SO... nobody has any ideas on what might be causing this error when I attempt to run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' ==>> "
<Sivananda> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0003' near line 2 package `libc6':
<Sivananda>  `triggers-pendi' is not allowed for third (status) word in `status' field
<Sivananda> Would it help if I pastebin a cat of the file mentioned?
<jewbilee> I've read the restricted format thing for playing mp3's but still cant figure out how to go about using it
<DanaG> Updated my bug description:
<DanaG> bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<KevlarSoul> Okay I installed the Alternate CD without a hitch, or so the percentage bars and reboot prompt told me....when I rebooted, grub is fine, but then black screen...is there a way I can get into the terminal and update the installation?
<jewbilee> Can someone help me install mp3 support really quickly?
<Dr_willis> jewbilee,  for what program? it can depend. :)
<jewbilee> Amarok
<jewbilee> in gnome (i know its for kde)
<Dr_willis> jewbilee,  normally theres just some specific packages ya need to install.  I thouhhg amarok asked to isntall the codecs the first time its ran/plays a mp3
<jewbilee> yea
<jewbilee> but that didnt work
<KevlarSoul> Is there a way to get to terminal from the ALternate CD install screen, and get it to install the updates from online?
<Dr_willis> I do think the #kubuntu homepage/faq states exctly what package to install for mp3 support in amarok.
<Dr_willis> oops the "Kubuntu" homepage. :)
<Aishiko> amarok is a lousy program same for rythm-box
<Dr_willis> Aishiko,  how insightfull...
<jewbilee> which do you recommend?
<DanaG> There's nothing quite so jarring as having your LCD go *BLINK*BLINK*BLINK* at you when you've left the laptop idle.
<Dr_willis> Ive been testing out the BMPx program lately myself.
<Dr_willis> !info bmpx
<ubotu> bmpx: Beep Media Player eXperimental. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.40.0~rc3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2999 kB, installed size 9264 kB
<Aishiko> willis to each their own, but those 2 are lousy, I rate them right there with m$ stuff
<Dr_willis> check out http://www.songbirdnest.com/
<jewbilee> despite your review of them being "lousy" i am still partial myself to Amarok
<jewbilee> ive gotten mp3 support for rhythmbox but for some reason Amarok still will not load them
<kingrayray> amarok needs the xine package for mp3 support iirc
<KevlarSoul> Okay I installed the Alternate CD without a hitch, or so the percentage bars and reboot prompt told me....when I rebooted, grub is fine, but then black screen...is there a way I can get into the terminal and update the installation?
<bazhang> have to reboot new kernel, back soon (I hope)
<Dr_willis> I got a list of my tunes.. i hit play... i minimize it.. :0
<Dr_willis> heh.
<Dr_willis> let it run for days on end.
<kingrayray> Dr_willis: i use mpc, i dont even have anything minimized
<kingrayray> hooray for daemons
<vasuvi> KelvarSoul: Does the problem happen right away, after the kernel is loaded, or later, when X tries to load?
<Dr_willis> kingrayray,  thats a tool i need to look into some time.
<contrast83> kingrayray: Did you try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Dr_willis> kubuntu-restricted-extras is a top 10 - Installed as soon as ya get the system booted package. for me. :)
<Dr_willis> making a list of all the ones i always isntall.
<KevlarSoul> vasuvi right away...
<Calicoo> I tried reinstall but it didn't recognize it, so I did install. It said it installed. I did startx and it gave me this error: Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible Nvidia driver not found) xinit: Connection to x server lost. FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/shar/fonts/x11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<KevlarSoul> vasuvi I dont understand the alternate installation went "perfectly"
<KevlarSoul> vasuvi and even though the screen is dark, i still hear the hard drive "working"
<bazhang> jewbilee: did you get mp3s going yet?
<KevlarSoul> Is there an issue with 64bit systems and 8800 GTX?
<kingrayray> contrast83: i don't use kubuntu, i just remember toying with amarok earlier. i believe it's in a xine package though. i'll check
<gib> Is sis chipset support for ide broken?  I tried to install gutsy on an sis630e based system.  The live CD boots, when I try to install to install to the HD, I can't get past step seven, because the partitioner does not see any partions.  It tells me to pick a partition, but it doesn't show any to choose from.
<KevlarSoul> vasuvi right away
<jewbilee> I'm trying to remove Amarok for Add/Remove applications and whenever I click the check mark to uninstall it, it says that one or more application depends on it and that i need to use the Synaptic package manager to remove it but I thought I was, what do i do
<vasuvi> KevlarSoul: Sorry, was afk there
<gib> I manually created the partitions with gparted, and retried, and it still doesn't show any, so I guessing the Gutsy kernel doesn't have drivers for sis hd controller in it for some reason.
<gib> It worked previously with Feisty.
<vasuvi> KevlarSoul: Have you tried removing splash and silent from your boot options?
<KevlarSoul> vasuvi no!
<KevlarSoul> is that done with F6?
<vasuvi> KevlarSoul: Try that first; remove anything that implies splash, silent, or the like
<KevlarSoul> okay
<Lilacor> hmmm....don't run gutsy eh?
<vasuvi> KevlarSoul: Either at the grub prompt, press 'E' to edit, then edit it out at the line there
<KevlarSoul> ahh okay off to try it then, thanks
<vasuvi> KevlarSoul: Or edit /boot/grub/menu.lst on your Ubuntu partition from another Linux distro or from a live CD
<gib> It runs the live cd, but won't install because it doesn't seem to see the HD.
<KevlarSoul> ahh okay
<vasuvi> KevlarSoul: (You'll have to be root or sudo to do the latter of course)
<KevlarSoul> ahh okay sudo
<Calicoo> Ccontrast still in here?
<gib> Anyone else using a mb with a sis 630e chipset?
<ximal> hmm
<ximal> screw it
<ximal> what could it hurt..
<ximal> i'm going to try and redo the partitions with an i386 cd
<ximal> and then TRY to update
<ximal> wish me luck guys ... see you tomorrow sometime when i'm cursing gutsy ! lol
<Calicoo> Good luck.
* ximal gulps and inserts the i386 desktop edition cd..
* ximal begins the long hard road by restarting and * WAVES BYE *
<DanaG> Argh, I hate how Virtualbox randomly aborts.
<vmlinuz`> everytime i try to install a perl module, it gives an error. http://pastebin.com/m388db756
<kazmosik> ok i go to network tools
<vasuvi> sounds like a permissions problem; you probably have to do it as root (*cough*sudo su*cough*)
<hydrogen> dood
<hydrogen> lurn2sudo
<kazmosik> and in the device box i got ethernet interface (eth 0), eth0, and lo
<Calicoo> I'd reinstall, but I'm afraid I won't be able to get on the internet if I do. When I first installed Feisty Fawn I had to download something (and I can't remember what it was) to get my card to be recognized.
<vmlinuz`> same thing vasuvi
<m1ke> contrast83, check out http://www.vowsoft.com/index.htm for picaloader
<vmlinuz`> vasuvi: last few lines from doing it as root. http://pastebin.com/m6a3ca2e
<contrast83> kingrayray: Yuck. But thanks anyway. :-)
<contrast83> err, sorry. that was meant for m1ke
<kingrayray> contrast83: lol
* contrast83 wonders how he got those two names confused. :-\
<bazhang> jewbilee: you all sorted out now?
<kingrayray> lmao
<clusty> j #bash
<vmlinuz`> hydrogen: there check what happen when i do it with sudo http://pastebin.com/m6a3ca2e
<Calicoo> Contrast, I tried reinstall but it didn't recognize it, so I did install. It said it installed. I did startx and it gave me this error: Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible Nvidia driver not found) xinit: Connection to x server lost. FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/shar/fonts/x11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<m1ke> contrast83, is that a bad app?
<vasuvi> vmlinuz`: hmm...
<DanaG> Gaack, I just got an oops in snd-emu10k1!
<contrast83> m1ke: well, it only runs on a bad OS, so i'll never know. :-P
<DanaG> Aaaugh.
<contrast83> Calicoo: ohh. well, what video driver *were* you using before?
<contrast83> Calicoo: and did you reinstall linux-restricted-modules-generic-2.6.22-12?
<tekhawk> anyone here willing to help a friend get his wirless working i don tknow anything about these on linux
<vasuvi> vmlinuz`: I know a bit of Perl, but am far from a Perl expert.  Not sure if that's a distro/packaging bug, and upstream bug, or user error at this point
<jewbilee> Hi, I just installed 7.10 on External USB Drive.  Whenever I boot the computer up, with the drive on, Grub loads fine and I can chose to boot Vista or Ubuntu.  If the USB drive is off though, I get a grub error 21 and have no choices to boot... I need to be able to boot with the USB Drive off as my computer is a laptop, any help?
<dmb> i'm guessing 2.6.23 isn't going in the next version of ubuntu?
<contrast83> jewbilee: Someone correct me if need be here, but I think you'll need to reinstall, and put GRUB on its own partition on the internal hard drive
<kingrayray> yeah, on the master boot record
<jewbilee> How do I go about doing that?
<Calicoo> Um, I was using the one from the drop-down menu in the video card dialog box. I don't really remember what it was. I'm not being much help, eh.
<DanaG> Got kernel panic?
<DanaG> I just did.
<jewbilee> I was never given a choice as to how to put it onto its on partition
<vasuvi> jewbilee: You can probably just reinstall GRUB, without messing with everything else, if the problem is that GRUB is on the USB drive
<contrast83> Calicoo: you choose "manual" at the partitioning step and set aside a partition for it
<jewbilee> Im not sure where grub is, I mean, it still laods if the drive is off so I'm assuming its on my main HDD inside the laptop
<vmlinuz`> vasuvi: how do i check if i already have a perl module installed or not?
<bazhang> jewbilee: the external drive has to be on for the computer to recognize it at start up
<contrast83> Calicoo: no problems. i would imagine it's the same as what i'm using (nvidia-glx-new), as i've got a 7600
<Calicoo> Contrast, jewbilee you mean?
<contrast83> Calicoo: sorry
<contrast83> man, i need sleep. heh
<vasuvi> jewbilee: Try running sudo grub-install /dev/sda or sudo grub-install /dev/hda, depending on what your hard-drive is referred to as
<Calicoo> Don't let me keep you up.
<dmb> i'm guessing 2.6.23 isn't going in the next version of ubuntu?
<jewbilee> bazhang: yes, the drive must be on or else my computer hangs at error 21
<jmg> dmb: no, it will be in hardy
<SkinnyPuppy1334> Anyone else running Gutsy have your VMware Server quit working since recent updates?
<vasuvi> vmlinuz`: perl -e 'use module_name_here'
<dmb> ok
<vmlinuz`> vasuvi: thanks
<vasuvi> vmlinuz`: np
<contrast83> Calicoo: not at all. so were you able to reinstall the linux-restricted-modules package?
<Calicoo> I didn't try that. Brb.
<contrast83> Calicoo: *actually*, nevermind all that. sorry, try just rebooting, and when you get to the grub menu, tell me how many kernel versions you see listed
<Calicoo> I think 3.
<Calicoo> 6 incl recovery.
<contrast83> Calicoo: try the one that's one less than the latest version. should be 2.6.22-12 iirc
<Calicoo> I did before. It does the same as the latest. :/
<contrast83> Calicoo: just goes to busybox?
<cblack0> can anyone tell me what the server metapackage is (in terms of the equiv of ubuntu-desktop). Is it just linux-image-server?
<jewbilee> vasuvi: im a little confused
<cblack0> I am trying to "enserverize" a machine that was installed via the desktop isntall cd
<earlmred> heh 2.6.23 is out.
<vasuvi> jewbilee: about what?
<earlmred> guessing it's not making gutsy.
<jewbilee> vasuvi: that grub command you gave me
<earlmred> thinkpad-acpi: enable more hotkeys, add input device support to hotkey subdriver
<jewbilee> im not sure what the path for that harddrive is
<jewbilee> how do i find it out
<Calicoo> Contrast: And then one before that it shows a login name prompt. I entered it then my password, but it didn't go any further than that and the screen went blank while it was asking me for my uname and pw. I ctrl+alt+backspaced and it came back on but would go out again.
<earlmred> damn.
<earlmred> guess i'll have to compile myself if i want it
<contrast83> hmm... i've got a thinkpad and *all* my hotkeys work.
<contrast83> then again, that's not very many on this old r32. :-P
<vasuvi> jewbilee: Can you pastebin (i.e.: at http://www.pastebin.ca ) the result of running 'df -h' (assuming you're in Linux now)?
<jewbilee> it says command not found
<DanaG> Anybody else having buggy brightness control?
<DanaG> bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<jewbilee> oh wait
<jewbilee> here we go
<vasuvi> jewbilee: Now that's very, very odd. df is standard on every single Linux distro I know of, and is certainly in Gutsy.  You are doing it from a terminal, right?
<jewbilee> http://www.pastebin.ca/731557
<vasuvi> jewbilee: heh, that's better ;)
<jewbilee> ive got it installed on my USB External
<contrast83> DanaG: i was fortunate enough to miss that one.
<contrast83> DanaG: possible workaround - did you check in your bios to see if there are any options for setting the screen brightness from there?
<vasuvi> jewbilee: Now check, in Nautilus, Konqueror, Dolphin, or whatever your favorite file manager is: is /dev/sda1 on your internal notebook drive or on your external drive?
<vasuvi> jewbilee: Make that /media/sda1
<genii> Just did upgrade from Tribe4. Compiz was working under 2.6.22-11 but -14 seems to have messed it up again. Some issue with restricted drivers?
<genii> (KDE 3.5.7)
<contrast83> genii: card/rendering method?
<jewbilee> i dont know how to check that
<jewbilee> no
<jewbilee> wait
<vasuvi> jewbilee: There's got to be some way to tell.  You put the files on your external drive yourself, presumably.  So you should be able to recognize some of them.
<Hobbsee> genii: do you have the restricted modules installed?
* contrast83 snickers
<jewbilee> no, /media/sda1 is my Recovery partition from my manu.
<vasuvi> jewbilee: Ah, ok
<genii> contrast83: 7600 GT, rendering dunno
<jewbilee> sda2 is my VistaOS partition
<genii> Hobbsee: Yes
<jewbilee> sda3 is my data partition
<jewbilee> all of those are on one drive
<vasuvi> jewbilee: So all of /media/sda[x]  are on your laptop itself then, right?
<jewbilee> yea
<jewbilee> those i know for sure
<contrast83> genii: i've got the 7600gs, i couldn't even do a normal boot. had to stop grub at the menu and tell it to load the older kernel. restricted-modules doesn't seem to be working with the latest one on nVidia.
<vasuvi> jewbilee: Then you naturally won't be able to boot without your external drive attached; you installed Linux (your / partition) on your external drive ;)
<jewbilee> thats what i wanted
<Calicoo> Contrast and you others that helped: Thanks for the effort. I appreciate it immensely. It's kinda late here and I have school tomorrow. See ya later.
<jewbilee> but the thing is
<jewbilee> well
<jewbilee> can i uninstall grub
<jewbilee> and just boot from my external when i want to run ubuntu
<jewbilee> the problem is, when my external isnt connected, ill want to boot to windows, but i wont be able to because of this error
<vasuvi> jewbilee: Yeah, by overwriting grub with Vista's boot-loader (not sure exactly how to do that, ask on ##windows )
<DanaG> The thing is, the brightness control was fine until the kernel and HAL were changed.
<DanaG> Then it broke.
<contrast83> Calicoo: no problem. good luck.
<vasuvi> jewbilee: The question then is: will your BIOS allow you to boot to an external USB drive?
<vasuvi> jewbilee: (With mine, I just have to type F12 at the POST screen, for instance, and it will give me a menu)
<jewbilee> yea
<jewbilee> i can hit esc
<genii> contrast83: Newest kernel booted fine. Video defaulted to vesa, 640x480. Used restricted manager to set up series 7 geforce tho it seems to think 256K is the ram whereas its 256Mb. Inserted proper VideoRam option in xorg
<jewbilee> and chose what to boot from
<jewbilee> and USB comes up
<jewbilee> so thats not an issue
<vasuvi> jewbilee: oh, and now we know exactly where you want to install GRUB (on the boot sector of your external drive)
<jewbilee> ?
<vasuvi> jewbilee: so try running: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<vasuvi> That will install GRUB on your external drive, so when you hit Escape and boot from the USB drive, there will be something to boot from ;)
<vasuvi> (sounds like it's on your internal drive now)
<genii> contrast83: compizz --replace, emerald --replace apparently successfully completed
<jewbilee> alright
<jewbilee> now what
<contrast83> genii: works now?
<vasuvi> Did it work?
<jewbilee> i think so?
<genii> contrast83: Not with compiz
<jewbilee> there were no errors
<vasuvi> good, so Part 1 of 2 is done
<genii> contrast83: No errors, just no effects,cube etc
<contrast83> genii: titlebars still there?
<vasuvi> jewbilee: you might want to verify that by rebooting from the USB drive (with the Escape method) before wiping out the GRUB on your internal drive
<genii> contrast83: Yup
<jewbilee> ok
<jewbilee> wait
<vasuvi> jewbilee: Then ask the nice folks on ##windows how to reinstall the Vista boot-loader, and your should be all set
<jewbilee> oh, nvm
<jewbilee> ok
<jewbilee> thanks
<contrast83> genii: then most likely compiz *is* running
<jewbilee> ill be back in a bit hopefully if it works
<vasuvi> glad to help :)
<genii> contrast83: Maybe i need to tweak something regarding DRI
<contrast83> genii: do menus, tooltips, etc. fade in/out more smoothly?
<contrast83> genii: shouldn't need to do any of that
<contrast83> genii: pastebin your xorg.conf, will ya?
<genii> contrast83: hangon a bit :)
<jimmacdonald> How do I change themes in emerald?
<bazhang> jimmacdonald: emerald-theme-manager
<jimmacdonald> got that.. .I am emerald themer now... I can't see how to change the themes
<jewbilee> vasuvi: I was not able to boot that way
<genii> bah DNS seems screwy tho i got here somehow
<jewbilee> grub loaded, but when I chose Ubuntu, it stayed at grub and gave me an error
<earlmred> jewbilee, what error
<bazhang> jimmacdonald: I believe you need to download them, then through the manager switch them in; not sure about where they are on the internet--I just go with the default for now
<earlmred> genii, use opendns.
<jewbilee> i dont remember
<earlmred> jewbilee, can't help you
<genii> contrast83: gimme a minute need to insert some root DNS servers
<Lilacor> how do I enable vmware paravirtual kernel support?
<earlmred> jewbilee, try update-grub i guess
<mzuverink> when opening firefox, the screen turns black temporarily when compiz is enabled, any way to fix that?
<genii> OK got it
<jewbilee> earl: ill be right back with the error if it happens again
<genii> contrast83: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40127/
<contrast83> mzuverink: i'm 99% sure there's not.
<contrast83> mzuverink: nvidia?
<mzuverink> contrast83, intel
<mzuverink> contrast83, damn ugly
<mzuverink> contrast83, actually, compiz setting clone output fixed it...
<contrast83> genii: you should only use that VideoRam line if it's an integrated card. i know you said it's saying the wrong amount for your card, but there should be a better way around it than that.
<contrast83> mzuverink: note taken. :-)
<genii> contrast83: Interestingly I'm not using any resolutions currently in there but rather 1920x1440 actually, and specified my actual monitor (CRT) an IBM p200
<Luke> my girlfriend is running gutsy and every time she updates some packages (i'm not sure which) her X stops working because of sync/resolution problems. she's got a dell inspiron laptop w/ ati graphics
<Luke> anyone know of any fixes for this?
<earlmred> Luke, keep a copy of her xorg.conf and copy it back after updates?
<Luke> earlmred: I had her update with a backup and it didnt fix
<Luke> earlmred: i'm not even sure it's overwriting
<jewbilee> earl: I got the error.  Its Error 17: Cannont mount Selected Partition
<earlmred> jewbilee, did you do update-grub ?
<jewbilee> yes
<jewbilee> before i rebooted
<contrast83> genii: Start out by running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and going through the steps there to make a real xorg.conf - that one you have now is just a failsafe one.
<earlmred> jewbilee, you can boot in the older kernel, but not the newer one?
<genii> contrast83: Heh. OK, seeya in a few then
<jewbilee> nope
<jewbilee> neither 14 nor 12
<jewbilee> nor any of my windows partitions
<earlmred> jewbilee, how are you booting?
<jewbilee> USB Drive
<jewbilee> i installed ubuntu on my usb drive
<jewbilee> i have winodws on my main drive
<jewbilee> grub overwrote my vista bootloader
<jewbilee> and now if i dont have my usb drive on, i cant boot into windows becuase i get a grub error 21
<jewbilee> and im trying to fix that
<vasuvi> jewbilee: ok, I have an idea
<jewbilee> ok
<earlmred> jewbilee, grub is your primary boot loader?
<jewbilee> apparently
<jewbilee> if i boot from my main harddrive, not pressing any buttons
<jewbilee> grub comes up
<contrast83> vasuvi: can't he just reinstall, manually do the partitions and set /boot to be on its own partition on the internal drive?
<jewbilee> both ubuntu and windows work fine that way
<jewbilee> but if my USB drive is off, grub gets error 21 and i cant boot at all
<earlmred> sounds like your grub is pointing to the wrong /dev
<vasuvi> I wonder if GRUB thinks that (hd0) is your internal partition when you boot from the internal drive, but (hd0) is your external drive when you boot from it
<vasuvi> contrast83: I don't think letting /boot be its own partition has anything to do with it
<jewbilee> i have no idea
<jewbilee> all im trying to be able to do is boot vista by default
<jewbilee> and if i want to use ubuntu, then chose to boot from my USB and have that launch grub or ubuntu
<vasuvi> jewbilee: that's issue #2, we still have to get issue #1 first
<contrast83> vasuvi: if the partition /boot is on is on a disconnected hard drive?
<jewbilee> ok
<earlmred> jewbilee, i'd start by booting off your vista cd, putting it's bootloader on, and then putting grub on over top of that from a livecd
<earlmred> or press e in grub
<level1> knetworkmanager is deleting mac addresses from knetworkmanagerrc
<earlmred> and you can edit which devices it's pointing at
<level1> like, there were there befor and now they are gone
<earlmred> get the partition names from your usb boot
<vasuvi> contrast83: actually, if /boot is on the *internal* drive that might solve it too, but that would involve not only a reinstall, but partitioning.  If he has Vista installed, I wouldn't want to risk it just to make booting slightly more convenient.
<earlmred> jewbilee, http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/GRUB_error_17_after_kernel_update
<vasuvi> jewbilee: I'd fire up an editor for /boot/grub/menu.lst (with sudo of course), then add another couple stanzas
<jewbilee> what do you mean add another couple stanzas
<vasuvi> jewbilee: another couple boot options
<Dr_willis> a 'block' of  lines that define a menu entry. :)
<Dr_willis> stanza/paragraph/block
<vasuvi> jewbilee: the same as the two normal Ubuntu boot options (normal and safe mode), but with one important difference
<jewbilee> ive got menu.lst opened with gedit
<vasuvi> jewbilee: change all occurances of "(hd0" to "(hd1" in the copy
<jewbilee> what do i need to do
<vasuvi> jewbilee: (don't change the originals yet, just in case!)
<jewbilee> ok
<jewbilee> what should i do
<vasuvi> want to pastbin your menu.lst?  I can make the changes for you if you want
<jewbilee> yes
<jewbilee> please
<jewbilee> whats the pastebin link again?
<vasuvi> http://pastebin.ca/
<earlmred> www.rafb.net/paste
<earlmred> boo canadian pastebin
<vasuvi> yeah, there are a lot of them ;)
<jewbilee> http://pastebin.ca/731577
* SuperLag has fear an trepidation about his upgrade that's about ready to start
<earlmred> those root entries don't seem right
<earlmred> hd(0,0) for vista ..
<earlmred> hd(1,1) for ubuntu
<earlmred> do you have two separate drives?
<jewbilee> yes
<jewbilee> one interal
<jewbilee> with vista
<jewbilee> one external
<jewbilee> with ubuntu
<earlmred> oh.
<vasuvi> You normally boot from the first option, right?
<KevlarSoul> What is the command to start terminal?
<jewbilee> well
<KevlarSoul> after Grub?
<jewbilee> before tonight
<jewbilee> i only had vista
<jewbilee> but yes, im using the 1st option, 14-generic
<vasuvi> ok, I changed it (added a couple more, actually)
<KevlarSoul> What is the command to start terminal? after grub? I started the recovery version of the kernel, but I coudlnt get internet access that way when I tried to sudo apt-get update
<jewbilee> ok
<nemik> so any huge problems with new kernel upgrade? safe to do?
<vasuvi> it's at http://pastebin.ca/731580
<KevlarSoul> vasuvi
<earlmred> lol nice, grub removed my entry for windows.
<earlmred> bastard.
<jewbilee> is it safe to overwrite my current menu.lst?
<jewbilee> with what you provided?
<vasuvi> jewbilee: just to make sure, you got the new one at http://pastebin.ca/731580 .  Anyway, be careful, with that one, the first two now *assume* that you're booting directly from the external
<jewbilee> yea
<jewbilee> alright
<jewbilee> so...
<vasuvi> jewbilee: So if you boot from your main hard drive, use the third
<jewbilee> wait
<jewbilee> the 3rd is still ubuntu
<vasuvi> jewbilee: And yes, it should be safe; I did not remove any boot options, I merely added two more
<earlmred> heh crap
<earlmred> this looks bad..
<earlmred> /dev/sda1               1         243     1951866   83  Linux
<earlmred> /dev/sda2             244         486     1951897+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<earlmred> /dev/sda3   *         487       19330   151364430   83  Linux
<bazhang> nemik: all went swimmingly, though I had to do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --install-recommended (something like that iirc) to get the kernel that was being held back--this is feeling more and more like a final release.
* genii sips a coffee
* earlmred looks for his windows partition
<vasuvi> jewbilee: yes, the only difference between the first two and the second two are (hd0,1) instead of (hd1,1) ;)
<vasuvi> jewbilee: that's it
<jewbilee> well what happens when my USB drive isnt plugged in?
<jewbilee> will grub still work?
<KevlarSoul> I can get the recovery kernel to load, and I can login, but I cant get it to upgrade
<KevlarSoul> update
<nemik> bazhang: nice. updating now
<earlmred> wtfbbq...
<KevlarSoul> WHen I do apt-get update, it doesnt read the internet
<earlmred> Nr AF  Hd Sec  Cyl  Hd Sec  Cyl     Start      Size ID
<earlmred>  1 00   1   1    0 254  63  242         63    3903732 83
<earlmred>  2 00   0   1  243 254  63  485    3903795    3903795 82
<earlmred>  3 80   0   1  486 254  63 1023    7807590  302728860 83
<earlmred>  4 00   0   0    0   0   0    0          0          0 00
<nemik> so no 2.6.23 for sure this release? damn it was just done today
<vasuvi> jewbilee: no, you're going to want to reinstall the Vista bootloader
<jewbilee> alright
<vasuvi> jewbilee: that's Part 2
<jewbilee> so
<bazhang> nemik: let me know if you have any issues
<KevlarSoul> how do I get it to access the internet in recovery mode?
<earlmred> KevlarSoul, you lost the internets?
<jewbilee> for right now
<jewbilee> i need to reboot
<jewbilee> boot from USB
<KevlarSoul> lol
<vasuvi> yup, see if that works
<jewbilee> and use the 1st choice
<nemik> bazhang: cool, gonna restart soon. thanks
<jewbilee> to see if it work
<jewbilee> alright
<jewbilee> brb
<vasuvi> yup
* earlmred prays for jewbie
<KevlarSoul> the sudo apt-get update tries to go to all the sites to get the update, but it wont access the internet
<KevlarSoul> through recovery from Grub
<earlmred> KevlarSoul, can you axs the internet period?
<KevlarSoul> not through recovery
<KevlarSoul> it read the internet during alternate install just fine
<KevlarSoul> alternate CD install
<KevlarSoul> I tried to boot and got a blank screen after some text after Grub
<KevlarSoul> So I am trying to update it from command prompt
<genii> Ok, reconfigured xorg once more. conf now has proper monitor i'm actually using and default non-proprietary nv driver. Compiz still seems stubborn however.
<jewbilee> vasuvi
<jewbilee> you're a godsend
<jewbilee> that worked
<jewbilee> booting from the USB drive
<KevlarSoul> I cant even get terminal directly, I dont know how, I press the recovery kernel option
<KevlarSoul> is that why internet doesnt work, because its the recovery kernel?
<MrKeuner_> hi, I am trying to connect a pda (palm m100) to gutsy using irda connection. I can irdaping to the device and can dump the stuff using irdadump however, using gnome-pilot I could not setup the device. How can I find which /dev/it is using?
<vasuvi> jewbilee: glad it worked :)  heaven knows I've had to repair GRUB enough times ;)
<genii> The new xorg.conf, for the interested http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40128/
<jewbilee> haha
<jewbilee> alright
<jewbilee> so is it safe to remove the options below that one?
<vasuvi> yes
<jewbilee> in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<vasuvi> actually, leave the first two
<jewbilee> ?
<vasuvi> (the second one is the recovery version of the first)
<jewbilee> yea
<jewbilee> i know that
<jewbilee> but i can remove the other 14's, the 12's, and the vistas?
<vasuvi> then you know what it's safe to do ;)
<nemik> bazhang: nice. update seems fine
<vasuvi> might want to leave the Vista, but change it to (hd1,1), and remove the other Vista
<jewbilee> ok
<bazhang> nemik: knock wood ;}
<jewbilee> poop
<jewbilee> i already erased and saved
<bazhang> or just remove Vista?
<vasuvi> no big deal
<jewbilee> yea
<jewbilee> so now
<vasuvi> you're going to want to boot Vista from the internal hard drive anyway
<jewbilee> all i need to do i reload the Vista bootloader from my Vista?
<nemik> bazhang: srsly though this late in the game, i've seen much worse ;)
<vasuvi> jewbilee: yup, sadly that I don't know how to do
<jewbilee> alright
<jewbilee> im sure i can find someone to help me
<vasuvi> jewbilee: (if this were XP, I would, but not Vista...)
<bazhang> nemik: seems pretty stable here; you?
<jewbilee> I go to RIT so theres an endless supply of help
<jewbilee> thanks a lot vasuvi
<vasuvi> jewbilee: and just to be safe, try to do it with the USB drive unattached; you don't want it erasing the boot sector there too ;)  (not sure why it would, but this *is* Windows we're talking about)
<jewbilee> yea
<jewbilee> thanks a lot
<jewbilee> i really appreciate it
<nemik> bazhang: yea, it's great. though .12 was best for me. 13+ i started getting some random freezes. hope it goes away in .14
<vasuvi> jewbilee: glad to help :)  pass it forward and all
<vasuvi> jewbilee: (I've certainly asked for help too!)
<bazhang> nemik: same here with .13
<nemik> bazhang: really? random freeze too? ok so i'm not alone. i hope this new one then took care of it
<KevlarSoul> How do I turn on internet access via terminal?
<bazhang> nemik: sadly, yes; crazy-making with no clear cause (or at identifiable by me) though I suspect it was related to too much compiz-fusion madness..haha
<uga> KevlarSoul: doing nothing, you can always do that
<smacfarl> will 7.10 use the new 2.6.23 kernel?
<jewbilee> uhhh vasuvi
<jewbilee> more problems
<kingrayray> KevlarSoul: using wired ethernet?
<uga> KevlarSoul: if you mean start up networking just /etc/init.d/network start
<jewbilee> when i boot straight from my laptops HDD, its the same options as booting from my USB dirve... just Ubuntu 14
<smacfarl> i noticed it's only currently using 2.6.22-14
<KevlarSoul> kingrayray yes
<kingrayray> KevlarSoul: uga had it right :-)
<KevlarSoul> uga i suppose, when I boot into terminal is that it?
<uga> KevlarSoul: yes
<uga> kingrayray: decoding certain questions is hard...
<smacfarl> is there a better place to ask the kernel question?
<KevlarSoul> uga then my sudo apt-get update can access the internet?
<nemik> smacfarl: i don't think this release will get the new kernel. i'm 90% sure
<uga> KevlarSoul: it should, yes
<vasuvi> jewbilee: hmm; which boot menu option are you using to boot straight from your laptop's HDD?
<jewbilee> Ubuntu kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<vasuvi> jewbilee: oh, that's right, you erased the other options, right? ;)
<uga> KevlarSoul: that is, if the networking is properly configured and the router works as expected
<uga> anyway, I got to go, cya...
<jewbilee> yea
<nemik> bazhang: do your freezes also mostly happen when idling or during screensaver? i think all of mine have been like that
<KevlarSoul> uga it worked fine during alternate CD install...so
<vasuvi> jewbilee: so unless you want to put back in the other options, now you *cannot* boot straight from the HDD until you reinstall the Vista boot loader
<vasuvi> jewbilee: (if you do want to put back in the other options, I'd be glad to help you again)
<smacfarl> nemik: Is it because it's too new? Will we get it in an update after 7.10 or do we have to wait for like 8.04?
<jewbilee> well, is there a way to reinstall the bootloader from vista?
<jewbilee> especially considering im on my external hdd?
<bazhang> nemik: oddly enough, that was part of it (the idling I mean), and the other was when blogging, though the latter one is across all distros I use/have used of late.
<vasuvi> jewbilee: From Vista, you might be able to use EasyBCD
<jewbilee> is that for *nix?
<vasuvi> jewbilee: (*might*; I'm not 100% sure)
<vasuvi> jewbilee: nope, Windows-only
<jewbilee> yea, id need to put the Vista boot option back into the boot list
<vasuvi> jewbilee: ok, add this to your menu.lst and reboot from your HDD: http://pastebin.ca/731595
<jewbilee> alright ill see what i can do
<kingrayray> are pretty screenshots on topic? :-)
<vasuvi> jewbilee: actually, wait a sec
<jewbilee> how much longer will you be online?
<jewbilee> ok
<vasuvi> jewbilee: didn't you say the first partition was the recovery partition?
<jewbilee> yea
<vasuvi> jewbilee: then try http://pastebin.ca/731596 instead ;)
* kingrayray shares anyway
<kingrayray> http://kingrayray.wallooza.org/Screenshot-1.png :O
<vasuvi> jewbilee: I'll probably be on for another hour or so
<jewbilee> alright
<jewbilee> ill see wha ti can do
<jewbilee> hopefully if i have any problems, they are quick and i can get bakc on
<jewbilee> before you leave
<vasuvi> kk, do you have an IRC client in Windows?  If not, I'd recommmend either using Pidgen or HydraIRC
<jewbilee> i can get one
<jewbilee> ive used them in the past
<vasuvi> cool, just in case you need help while you're in there
<jewbilee> alright
<jewbilee> thanks
<jewbilee> ill see what happens
<vasuvi> good luck!
* kingrayray looks around
* genii sips a coffee and spins the cube
<kingrayray> hehe
<kingrayray> i like desktop plane personally
<kingrayray> genii: did you see my screenshot :-)
<genii> no, just got here :)
<z0r> kingrayray: looks nice. Did you make the background?
<kingrayray> z0r: no, found it on gnome look
<kingrayray> genii: http://kingrayray.wallooza.org/Screenshot-1.png
* kingrayray is kind've an eyecandy junkie
<nemik> kingrayray: massiv in mensch, nice
<z0r> and is that pigin?
<kingrayray> yes
<z0r> groovy
<kingrayray> werd
<kingrayray> all thats missing is awm
<kingrayray> but i will probably set it up tomorrow
<jewbilee> vasuvi: everything works perfectly
<vasuvi> jewbilee: great!  what did you do?
<jewbilee> i can boot normally if my external is on/off plugged in/out  and ubuntu boots fine from booting from USB
<jewbilee> followed your instructions with grub
<jewbilee> booted to windows
<jewbilee> installed EasyBCD
<jewbilee> reinstalled the Vista MBR with one button push
<jewbilee> and violah
<vasuvi> jewbilee: great :D
<jewbilee> everything works
<jewbilee> thanks a lot
<fangorious> I have an ext2 partition I'm trying to set as mounted to /media/shared, but the partition step of the installer says "incompatible feature enabled"
<vasuvi> jewbilee: no problem :)
<fangorious> I know I can use tune2fs but I don't know what feature to disable
<Dr_willis> fangorious,  just leave it unmounted.. edit fstab after you install perhaps.
<Dr_willis> I cant think of what  "incompatible feature enabled would be for a ext2
<fangorious> Dr_willis: tried that, didn't help
<Dr_willis> Unless its some oddly laid out drive/partition setup
<fangorious> Dr_willis: pretty sure I made it with parted during the feisty install
<fangorious> current enabled features are "ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype sparse_super"
<Dr_willis> you dident specificy any specific features? how are you seeing what ones are set?
<fangorious> tune2fs -l
<fangorious> I only know about that from trying to figure out this error
<Dr_willis> Hmm Try making it a ext3 filesystem seeif that works?
<fangorious> I tried setting it to ext3 in the installer and it insists on formatting if I do that
<fangorious> can i just change the partition type with parted from a terminal, without formatting?
<databuddy> meh
<databuddy> ok so this great bug i got
<databuddy> when im on login screen and i go to console and back i never get video again
<databuddy> tried unloading/reloading several modules... to no avail
<Dr_willis> And why not format it?
<databuddy> using intel/i810/vesa drivers -- gma 300
<databuddy> 3000 **
<fangorious> Dr_willis: it has my home directory backups, and all my ripped CDs
<databuddy> fangorious: for the record u could boot to live cd install k3b and start backing up
<databuddy> got / and /home in one partition?
<fangorious> databuddy: i could, but i shouldn't have to, it's a regular ext2 partition and shouldn't be giving the installer any trouble
<databuddy> another thing u can do is boot > live > delete all dir under / except /home and do install without formatting
<databuddy> fangorious: is /home seprate?
<databuddy> seperate
<Dr_willis> fangorious,  Somthing seems VERY odd here. ive had my /home on a 2nd hd befor. I just dont tell the instller to touch it at all. no mounting, no nothing. :) then after i boot. I just edit the fstab to mount it to /home
<fangorious> databuddy: no, one partition
<databuddy> Dr_willis: i tell it to mount properly etc
<Dr_willis> fangorious,  ahh.. now things are starting to make more sence.
<databuddy> worx fine
<databuddy> fangorious: describe your partitions real quick plz
<Dr_willis> You have a installed system. 1 partition for / ,   and a swap. you want to keep the data in /home safe. but reinstall the os?
<databuddy> fangorious: describe your partitions real quick plz
<fangorious> Dr_willis: sda1 - ntfs, sda2 - ext2, logical with sda5 - swap, sda6 -ext3
<fangorious> sda2 is the problem one
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l > to a pastebin. Might be easier. :) heh..
<databuddy> no not for me
<databuddy> im in console mode for a bit
<databuddy> for instance:
<Dr_willis> i gotta find that pastebin console command some day. :)
<fangorious> Dr_willis: sda6 is /, and I leave /home under that, sda2 is /media/shared
<databuddy> swap=2gb root=6gb home=160gb spare=20gb || root=10gb spare=20gb spare=20gb rest=media
<databuddy> thats me over two hdd's
<databuddy> well technically i have /boot on a flash but w/e
<fangorious> well, fdisk -l says sda2 doesn't end on a cylinder boundary. i supposed that could be it. terrible error message if that is the cause
<Dr_willis> I find it best to keep patitions simple. :)
<Dr_willis>  fought with them many a time in the past.
<fangorious> so if I resize in parted, should parted resize it to a cylinder boundary?
<Dr_willis> id think it would.
<Dr_willis> well its 2 am here. Night all.
<fangorious> man, linux seems so picky about this. feels like i have problems with partioning with every release, of every distro, for like the last 3 years
<fangorious> thanks
<Dr_willis> if you do NOT have /home on its own partition that may be a big issue.  i belive the instsaller will try (demand) to reformat whatever partition you set / to be.
<barryg12> whats wrong with Gutsy?!
<Dr_willis> barryg12,  working for me here. :)
<Dr_willis> 140 mb of updates gettting isntalled however right now
<fangorious> i'm not trying to preserve /home, I backed it up to the /dev/sda2 partition so I can just format / (/dev/sda6)
<Dr_willis> well good luck. Its bed time here.
<barryg12> Dr_willis i am glad its working for you. a lot of update download though!
<barryg12> and how often are the update? copious amounts on a daily basis lol
<mzuverink> what package do i need to get music preview on mouse hover?
<kingrayray> i am listening to a band called Run Level Zero
<kingrayray> is it just me, or is that a subtle *nix reference? ;)
<jmg> heh
<jmg> but are they creative commons licensed? :)
<kingrayray> nah..
<kingrayray> but they are good, i dont mind giving them money
<DShepherd> barryg12, mpg123 and ogg123?
<DShepherd> oops
<barryg12> lol
<DShepherd> mzuverink, ^
* DShepherd needs sleep
<mzuverink> DShepherd, that didnt do it, I had already installed them and thought that the packages changed since they did not work
<DShepherd> mzuverink, i dont know then
<KevlarSoul> how can I update my nvidia driver without access tot he internet
<KevlarSoul> run as root means what?
<KevlarSoul> "run as root"
<kingrayray> KevlarSoul: sudo
<KevlarSoul> from the root directory?
<KevlarSoul> oh just sudo in front?
<kingrayray> yea
<KevlarSoul> okay
<dougb> is there a place to download nightly builds of gusty?
<dougb> or is the beta the most recent ISO they have?
<hetauma> gutsy comes only out during the day
<hetauma> there are daily builds
<dougb> well i mean like an ISO for the most recent updates in the past few days
<hetauma> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<dougb> thanks
<contrast83> Has anyone here used xcompmgr? I'm just running it for the first time under Gutsy and it appears to be working ok, except it rapidly spits this from the terminal - error 182 request 155 minor 8 serial 46605 (that error started at "serial 46605"). Is this normal?
<RAOF> contrast83: Well, xcompmgr always was a bit of a tech-preview.
<erichj> moo
<contrast83> RAOF: Ok, thanks. That's comforting, I suppose.
<SuperLag> So... why won't the Nvidia drivers *KEEP* the @#$$@#$#@#$@ configuration?
<RAOF> If it's running alright, there's nothing much more to do.
<contrast83> Cool, thanks for the info.
<contrast83> SuperLag: Are you using nvidia-settings?
<contrast83> or nvidia-xconfig?
<SuperLag> contrast83: I was using nvidia-xconfig, at first
<contrast83> SuperLag: Then what?
<SuperLag> then GDM would come up and whatever the built-in tool was that would tell me that my screen needed configured
<SuperLag> Oh... so nvidia-settings tells me I'm not running the Nvidia X driver.
<SuperLag> #@$$@#$#@
<contrast83> SuperLag: Because you're not. I'm pretty sure the new XConfig tool in Gutsy falls back to vesa (or possibly nv in your case?) whenever there's a problem.
<SuperLag> contrast83: but I've got the latest Nvidia driver installed
<SuperLag> and nvidia module is loaded
<contrast83> That doesn't mean X is configured to use it.
<SuperLag> nvidia is the driver listed in xorg.conf
<contrast83> Ohh. Heh, well ok.
<contrast83> Sorry. :-)
<SuperQ> lol@topic
* SuperQ watches the latest updates install
<RAOF> SuperLag: You *sure* that the *correct* nvidia module is loaded?  There's recently been breakage in the getting the right module loaded front.
<SuperLag> oracle@beo1209 ~ $ lsmod | grep nvidia
<SuperLag> nvidia               3932108  0
<contrast83> Yeah, I had to choose the older kernel (2.6.22-12) when booting up. -13 just took me to a blank screen, and this is on my nVidia box.
<erichj> contrast83, what about -14?
<SuperLag> RAOF: Now... whether that's the correct module or not, I'm not sure.
<SuperLag> RAOF: but I know it's not nv
<DanaG> Odd: Mouse wheel on desktop stops at desktops 1 and 4.
<RAOF> This is true.  What driver do you have installed (nvidia-glx, -legacy, or -new)?
<contrast83> Haven't tried that one very recently. Tried earlier today and got the aforementioned problem, but I know there've been updates since then, so I'm not sure.
<SuperLag> RAOF: -new
<penguincentral> just got 30 updates now.  there is a kernel update, some x updates and an update to nvidia-glx-new driver.
<RAOF> SuperLag: Then that's the wrong module; you need to have nvidia_new loaded.
<RAOF> SuperLag: The simplest way would be to update to the latest linux-restricted-modules, where this is already fixed.
<DanaG> How do you get mouse wheel on desktop to switch viewports and actually wrap?
<SuperLag> RAOF: done. And what about in xorg.conf ? should it be Driver "nvidia" or "nvidia_new" ?
<RAOF> SuperLag: No, nvidia in xorg.conf.
<erichj> x300 is integrated isn't it?
<DanaG> Oh, "Previous", not "Left".
<DanaG> Oh, and why is the 'scale' animation so ridiculously bouncy?
<SuperLag> nope
<SuperLag> does not work
<erichj> because....it's window bounce
* SuperLag bangs head on desk
<SuperLag> RAOF: I updated to the latest linux-restricted-modules, but no dice
<DanaG> Since when do windows bounce?  Try to bounce glass, and see how far you get....
<DanaG> (Joke.)
<Seeker`> hmm, why doesn't apt-get autocomplete package names any more?
<RAOF> SuperLag: So, you've got all the latest kernels/l-r-m.  Manually insmod /lib/modules/2....-14-generic/volatile/nvidia_new.ko & try again?
<Ademan> hey i know this is slightly offtopic but with shipit (for gutsy) i have the option of getting 10 CDs or 2 cds (or 1) and i was thinking i'd probably only be able to get rid of around 5, am i really expected to get rid of all of them?
<awalton__> drop them off in your local supermarket
<Hobbsee> you cant ask them for just 5 then?
<Ademan> Hobbsee: no lol, i don't know why there's no option to get 5, but there isn't...
<Hobbsee> odd
<Hobbsee> might be worth emailing them and asking them to add the option
<Ademan> awalton__: how would you go about doing that? i mean, so that people would notice them and whatnot?
<awalton__> sure
<awalton__> or put them on the shelf at your electronics store, or whatever.
<awalton__> just spread the word.
<awalton__> neighbor's mailboxes work well too
<Ademan> ah, true
<Ademan> i wonder if i could even give a few out at my school
<Ademan> although i'd only have 3 for that purpose, which would suck
<awalton__> *shrug* doesn't matter, 3 is 3 more that wouldn't be out there if you didn't put them out there
<Ademan> yeah
<Ademan> i guess i'll go with 10 and get rid of them in any way i can lol
<RAOF> Where do you order the cds, anyway?
<Ademan> oh, and i can keep one for myself right? lol
<awalton__> shipit.ubuntu.com iirc
<awalton__> yeah sure.
<Ademan> cool, i've never had a printed ubuntu CD before
* RAOF wonders why he thought launchpad was the spot.
<Ademan> i wish ubuntu didn't sound so awkward in english, that'd make getting rid of them easier...
<awalton__> heh, I've always loved the name "ubuntu", more so than "debian" or "fedora" (which I totally thought was a made-up name until I read some weird book)
<Ademan> lol RFC1149
<RAOF> awalton__: "Fedora"?  You've led a sheltered life :P
<awalton__> hah.
<awalton__> it doesn't sound like a real word when you think it
<awalton__> and then you're like "oh, red hat, I get it"
<bazhang> it an odd word.
<bazhang> is
<Ademan> RAOF: actually i think it's more of an age thing, i didn't know what a fedora was until i saw some older movies lol
<RAOF> Ademan: I prescribe Raymond Chandler!
<Ademan> i like the way debian sounds, moreso than ubuntu and linux, i pronounce linux lihnucks or linnix in publick just because leenucks sounds so strange to me
<Ademan> lol public*
<Ademan> anywho i think i've steered us far enough off topic
* Ademan shuts up
<awalton__> haha. I don't think I've ever pronounced "linux" or "ubuntu" in the "correct" way. to me it's tomato-tomato, you're describing the same thing either way.
<Ademan> yay 10 cds on their way... in  4 to 6 weeks lol
<Ademan> heh, well i guess they won't even be on their way until gutsy is released
<bazhang> kind of a nifty feature; if you are using Amarok, then you can put /media in the text entry field and it will say: so and so is listening to .....
<Ademan> bazhang: in x-chat?
<bazhang> Ademan: try it.
* bazhang is listening to All I Really Want To Do by Bob Dylan on Bob Dylan at Budokan (disc 2) [Amarok] 
<jscinoz> i just realised something
<jscinoz> Avant Window Navigator + Gimme = ultimate launcher/panel/systray
<erichj> i call it linnucks just to spite richard stallman
<Ademan> i was never very impressed with gimmie
<jscinoz> Why not? i love it over the normal menu
<awalton__> that I can agree with
<jscinoz> the integration with pidgin is also awesome
<Ademan> but to be fair it's been months since i last tried it
<awalton__> but gimmie still isn't my cup of tea.
<erichj> gimme seems annoying. and i never liked how it opens a window in the window list
<jscinoz> its in the official repos now
<jscinoz> yeah hopefully that will be fixed soon
<jscinoz> but just imagine AWN with gimme's functionality
<erichj> i wish deluge was integrated into gimmie. then it would be worth using
<jscinoz> wait there was a mockup of it somewhere...
<Ademan> can't you just like set a certain window hint and it won't show up in the window list?
<iu> hello everyone
<bazhang> hi
<jscinoz> probably Ademan
<iu> i tried to use the Restricted Drivers auto install feature
<iu> but it didnt work
<erichj> Ademan, even so...that is something a dev should think about
<bazhang> it didn't work?
<jscinoz> awn + gimme would end up something like this http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Make+Topaz+Ideas+a+Reality?t=anon
<bazhang> iu: which card
<iu> yeah it complained about root access
<iu> i tried to locate kdesu but no luck
<jscinoz> I wish awn was in the official repos
<Jordan_U> Is it normal for X to be running on vt10 ?
<bazhang> iu: do you have restricted-manager-kde installed?
<iu> how do i check if its installed or not?
<contrast83> jscinoz: It will be in Hardy, I believe. I might just be thinking of Kiba-Dock though.
<bazhang> the gui way is to look in Adept and it will say if it
<jscinoz> i think Kiba is already in. let me check
<bazhang> is installed, sorry about the page break
<jscinoz> oh wait it isnt
<jscinoz> can devs add new packages to repos between releases? or do they  have to wait the 6months for a new release
<iu> k checking Adept
<iu> yep it is
<iu> core and kde
<iu> but it says it needs upgrading
<awalton__> I'm pretty sure gutsy is frozen, which means no new packages
<iu> 7.10 is gutsy?
<awalton__> yes
<bazhang> iu: then upgrade, then go to system settings, yes its gutsy
<iu> i have like 600 packages to be updated lol
<jscinoz> but i mean as a a general rule, say in december could a dev add a new package to an already going distro
<awalton__> no
<Ademan> jscinoz: you can't just ad packages, but you can get them into the next release (and people could use them through backports)
<bazhang> wow
<awalton__> as a general rule they wouldn't.
<iu> ok upgrading now! /duck
<jscinoz> ah
<iu> i see kernel headers to be updated too, is that safe?
<awalton__> yeah
<bazhang> should be
<Jordan_U> Is it normal for X to be running on vt10 ?
<iu> how good is WINE on gutsy?
<jscinoz> hmm i just found that falcon repo generator, im going to make a repo of a few closed source debs i made, savage and enemyterritory... :)
<awalton__> works better than feisty-wine.
<bazhang> haven't tried it
<iu> neat!
<awalton__> but, it's still wine.
<Ademan> iu: doesn't matter, use the wine repository to get updates
<iu> is there a need to re-compile the kernel?
<awalton__> generally, no.
<iu> is it optimized for a certain cpu?
<awalton__> not really
<Ademan> iu: i've never had to recompile it, that's sorta the beauty of the module system
<iu> yep it is
<awalton__> if tha'ts a problem for you, go ahead and rebuild, but it's not "necessary".
<Jordan_U> !generic | iu
<ubotu> iu: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<iu> i think im switching to this desktop permenatly :)
<iu> thanks
* contrast83 is staying tuned for a link to that repo jscinoz mentioned. :-)
<Ademan> Jordan_U: whoa there's no smp anymore?
<awalton__> aren't they all SMP kernels now?
<jscinoz> contrast83, i gotta get some webhosting first :)
<crdlb> Ademan, smp is included in generic
<Jordan_U> Ademan, -generic is SMP
<awalton__> yeah I thought so.
<crdlb> that's why 386 exists
<jscinoz> hmm is it proper to have game data in /usr/share/games or /usr/lib/games?
<Ademan> jscinoz: never in /usr/lib
<iu> most modern cpus come in cores now :)
<awalton__> try to go with /share/
<awalton__> lib should be limited to libs and libs alone
<Ademan> jscinoz: well, unless it's like game related executable stuff, like shared objects and such
<jscinoz> hmm
<awalton__> and only libs shipped with ubuntu, there's /usr/local/lib for yours.
<jscinoz> alrighty
<jscinoz> going to go remake the savage deb
<Ademan> jscinoz: is this a particular game that installed stuff to /usr/lib/games? or are you writing your own?
<Ademan> ah
<iu> Firefox included in the packages?
<crdlb> err since it's a package, I'd say /usr is fine
<awalton__> firefox is the default browser iu
<Ademan> yeah definitely /usr/local is more for stuff installed from source or from other package managers
<jscinoz> its annoying, savage decides it'll only use ~/.savage half of the time, so i have to have its game dir world-writable for it to work >_<
<jscinoz> and since its closed source i cant fix it
<iu> default? you mean Konqurer?
<Ademan> jscinoz: in fact, there's a filesystem hierarchy standard, one sec i'll fetch it
<jscinoz> found it
<jscinoz> "man hier"
<awalton__> ah, you're using kubuntu, no clue about that
<Ademan> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<awalton__> but it's default under ubuntu
<jscinoz> is the hireacy shown in "man hier" also correct?
<iu> yeah i thought it was the default for ubuntu
<Ademan> jscinoz: no idea, one sec
<Ademan> jscinoz: whoa!
<Ademan> lol
<Ademan> indeed
<SoulChild> hi all
<jscinoz> hmm?
<Jordan_U> Is it normal for X to be running on vt10 ?
<SoulChild> does the vga parameter in /boot/grub/menu.lst still work for anyone of you ???
<SoulChild> Jordan_U: no, usally tty7
<Ademan> Jordan_U: not normal ,pretty sure it defaults to 6 or 7 (forgot if it starts at 0 or 1)
<jscinoz> starts at 1 ademan
<Jordan_U> SoulChild, Ademan And this hasn't changed in Gutsy?
<jscinoz> default tty7 for X
<Ademan> Jordan_U: i actually don't know
<iu> will it be easy to upgrade from Beta to Release later on?
<jscinoz> i'm running gutsy, X is on tt7
<Ademan> but i doubt it, it's remained the same for the 3 releases i've been around for
<Jordan_U> iu, Just keep up to date
<jscinoz> i really hope i dont need to do a clean install for the final release
<iu> on it :)
<Ademan> jscinoz: i'm gonna do a clean install and have two partitions /  and /home that way if need be doing a clean install in the future is totally not an issue
<jscinoz> i already have separate / and /home parts
<Ademan> i'd set it up to use lvm too, but i get the impression that's a pain to do
<jscinoz> by the way...
<Ademan> jscinoz: i wasn't that smart the first 3 times around :-p
<awalton__> I wish the ubuntu partitioner did that by default, but it doesn't, alas.
<jscinoz> when i set up Ubuntu i was told i should have a separate /boot partition? is that correct?
<Ademan> jscinoz: not really... unless you're using some wierd filesystem for /
<Ademan> jscinoz: OH! actually it may be if someone removes ubuntu that way their grub will remain intact
<Ademan> that happened to my friend
<Crozar> after my update my laptop screen is not full anymore and my gfx card is nvidia but it reads as versa
<Ademan> where he trashed grub because he removed ubuntu
<Jordan_U> WTF? Now it's on tty 9
<awalton__> mmm dancing ttys
<Ademan> Jordan_U: haha, musical ttys
<Crozar> i just updated the 55updates release today
<jscinoz> ademan, i guess i'll leave boot separate for now
<Jordan_U> Crozar, Have you enabled the nvidia drivers in Restricted Manger?
<jscinoz> yay my connection is actually getting 1+mbps for once
<awalton__> hah, x is on tty9 for me too
<iu> 321 updates pending.....
<jscinoz> when im supposed to get 24mbit, gotta love australian internet
<Crozar> Jordan_U: You need to install the package
<Crozar>   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<Crozar> for this program to work.
<Jordan_U> Crozar, Let it install it
<Crozar> i canat go inside restricted mqanager
<Jordan_U> Crozar, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<jscinoz> >_< i broke awn, segfaults on startup
<awalton__> broke it how?
<Crozar> i did
<Crozar> same problem
<jscinoz> i dont know, last boot it worked, now it doesnt >_<
<awalton__> compositor running?
<Crozar> i shouldnt have updated  , gutsy was running fine , but btw now it runs faster =p
<Crozar> ya it wasnt for me until it fl icked couple of time again and again then it worked on small screen tho
<Crozar> im on a 17 inch laptop
<Jordan_U> Crozar, You should have linux-restricted-modules-generic installed, I don't know why it isn't
<Crozar> it was installe
<Crozar> hmm ? want me to change my xorg.conf and edit to n vidia then restart?
<awalton__> was it updated or held back?
<jscinoz> who wanted a link to that repo im making? it should be up in the next 30mins.
<Jordan_U> Crozar, No, use restricted manager
<Crozar> i will try to restart again
<Crozar> brb
<Jordan_U> Crozar, If it still gives that error even when you have linux-restricted-modules-generic installed, file a bug
<iu> the Restricted manager in the stock ISO is bugged?
<tgpfarm> anyone happen to be here?
<Jordan_U> tgpfarm, no
<SlimeyPete> no
<jscinoz> gah my interwebs is fail at the moment
<tgpfarm> ok dumb question
<tgpfarm> another dumb question, anyone get wow to work on gutsy?
<scoobydoo28139> ? i am upgrading, is there a way to get it to read cd instead of downloading updates?
<Jordan_U> scoobydoo28139, Only with the alternate install CD
<iu> KDE in 4.0 beta now?
<tgpfarm> scoobydoo28139: the cd is what you installed, how would you get updates from the cd you installed from
<scoobydoo28139> jordan_U: oooh ok
<tgpfarm> so no one has WoW running in gutsy?
<awalton__> sorry, not a wow-fan, but wine works pretty well for me
<tgpfarm> yeah everything else i do in wine is working for me
<scoobydoo28139> non o tgpfarm: i am using 7.04 but i have 7.10 on cd
<iu> i need wine to get my scanner working
<tgpfarm> i am just getting a dual-tmu error with WoW
<m1lkc0w> Good morning
<m1lkc0w> I have some issues with the aspell packages on Gutsy Gibbon. An automatic update failed and ever since, post-installation of packages complains about issues with aspell. Reinstalling aspell via Synaptic didn't work either (same error)
<awalton__> have you tried removing it and reinstalling it?
<iu> anyone knows any Nintendo emulator running under Linux?
<m1lkc0w> awalton__: Yes, via Synaptic. But it doens't let me due to its dependencies.
<m1lkc0w> awalton__: Reinstalling via Synaptic didn't work
<awalton__> what does the error say precisely about the dependencies, one of them broken?
<hangthedj> nestra
<hangthedj> kfceu
<hangthedj> is really nice
<hangthedj> front end for fceu
<m1lkc0w> awalton__: The dependencies seem correct. It's the aspell's post-install that fails with "/bin/sh: Can't open aspell-autobuildhash"
<m1lkc0w> awalton__: And it's been like that for a while now; ~10 days
<awalton__> wow, that's a long time to go with an unresolved bug like that..
<m1lkc0w> awalton__: That's why I am assuming that I am likely the only one to experience the problem
<awalton__> it definitely sounds unique
<awalton__> have you filed a bug report on Launchpad?
<m1lkc0w> awalton__: I would like to try to reinstalling it first
<awalton__> reasonable.
<awalton__> sudo apt-get remove aspell, let it run, then sudo apt-get install aspell
<m1lkc0w> awalton__: How would I go about deinstalling and reinstalling it completely? I am a long time FreeBSD user where I would know how to do it. However, I am new to Ubuntu and apt
<awalton__> ;)
<iu> Konquerer is actually Firefox under Kubuntu?
<m1lkc0w> iu: Now. It's KDE's integrated file and web browser (and much more)
<iu> ahhh
<iu> but i can still replce it with Firefox, as a web browser?
<awalton__> sure
<iu> ty :)
<m1lkc0w> iu: Whichever you like better or works better for you
<iu> true true
<awalton__> *tear* Konq is my favorite part about KDE, wish I could have a khtml/webkit browser under Ubuntu but ephy-webkit just isn't there yet..
<jmg> does konq have webkit yet?
<awalton__> targeting 4.0 IIRC
<awalton__> they're completely replacing khtml with webkit, so it'll be automatic in konq
<m1lkc0w> awalton__: Removing aspell with apt also wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, due to dependencies...
<awalton__> that's usually fine, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage.. if it causes problems you can reinstall it later, no harm done
<ximal> well i'm back... unhappily.. how was everyone while i was gone ?
<ximal> anyone here mind helping me troubleshoot getting my sound to work ? i just reinstalled after having a near perfect working edition thinking i didn't need amd 64 bit...
<reverseblade> I cannot access to the appearances tab
<ximal> hey vuen
<ximal> you got a few minutes ?
<ximal> i just got back from a horrible reformatting/trying to change to i386 experience
<reverseblade> I swear next time I'll go LFS
<Seeker`> lo ximal
<ximal> helllp ! lol
<Seeker`> any clues as to why it isn't working?
<ximal> i dunno about sound..
<ximal> i got a few ideas on how to make it work
<jscinoz> what is permission mask 644? rw r r?
<awalton__> the UNIX file system is quite a bit different than the Windows filesystem
<awalton__> permissions are how you can set/change what users can modify which files
<jscinoz> I know that..
<ximal> rw meand read and write
<awalton__> oh, so you just want to know that mask?
<jscinoz> i'm just asking is 644, owner:RW, group:R, other:R?
<m1lkc0w> jscinoz: Yes rw for owner, read for group and other
<jscinoz> alright thanky
<jscinoz> yes
<awalton__> hah, beaten.
<ximal> anyone mind hekping with sound please ???
* awalton__ is used to boilerplating responses.
* m1lkc0w can't fix aspell issues...
<awalton__> still won't go eh?
<awalton__> and sorry ximal, sound is not in my domain
<m1lkc0w> awalton__: Nope. I believe the problem is due to the German-ALT dictionary.
<awalton__> that's definitely something you should report at this point, perhaps one of the aspell devs can help
<awalton__> you're not running an alternative shell are you?
<m1lkc0w> awalton__: No
<awalton__> just checking
<m1lkc0w> awalton__: Any idea is welcome ;-)
<awalton__> things went really bonkers for me when ubuntu switched from bash to dash, loads of things broke..
<ximal> is there any kind of prob i can do to see why my sound isn't working guys ?
<awalton__> ximal: tried lsmod yet?
<jscinoz> gah
<awalton__> see if the sound module is even loaded?
<jscinoz> hey guys, im trying to run a program which requires python2.4 rather than 2.5 what env variable do i need to set for it to work?
<ximal> no
<jscinoz> nevermind
<ximal> leme try now
<ximal> how do i know if it's loaded ?
<ximal> what am i looking for ?
<awalton__> lsmod | grep snd
<awalton__> you should see a lot of modules like soundcore, snd_seq, etc.
<ximal> after i did lsmod an update came through
<ximal> new headers..
<jscinoz> gah falcon is horribly broken
<ximal> hopefully that's why the module isn't loaded/compiled right
<Crozar> Jordan_U: still :(
<Crozar> Jordan_U: i tried many things but i will paste  bin my xorg.conf file for u
<Crozar> anybody? guys ? i have updated some updates for my gutsy and after it said to restart my laptop using low graphics mode , and screen is smaller =/ heres my xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40136/report/
<reverseblade> my desktop freezes when I turn on compiz ?
<Crozar> when i try launching my restricted manager in system administrator this what comes = You need to install the package
<Crozar>   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<Crozar> for this program to work.
<Crozar> after that i sudo aptget install linux-restricted-modules-generic and still =/
<savvas> Crozar: update your sources
<savvas> hm
<savvas> Crozar: do this in terminal: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-generic
<jscinoz> gah epm is being a bitch again
<Crozar> the update i think was theyr since yseterday b ut i updated 1 hour ago and this what happened everything went wrong with my display i was running good with compiz on and fullscreen but now its small screen and using versa gfx driver stuff liek that
<Crozar> yea
<Crozar> linux-restricted-modules-generic:
<Crozar>   Installed: 2.6.22.13.19
<Crozar>   Candidate: 2.6.22.13.19
<Crozar>   Version table:
<Crozar>  *** 2.6.22.13.19 0
<Crozar>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/restricted Packages
<Crozar>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<awalton__> now do uname -a
<savvas> no need
<savvas>   Candidate: 2.6.22.14.20
<Crozar> huh?
<savvas> Crozar: do this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<awalton__> ^^
<awalton__> beat mea
<bascule> dist-upgrade for kernels?
<Crozar> ? so u mean theyr is a fix for the current upgrade that was launched 9 hours ago?
<savvas> Crozar: eeeeeeeeexactly
<Crozar> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<savvas> hm..
<Crozar> savvas: i always upgrade lo
<savvas> Crozar: then you'll have to wait
<savvas> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<Crozar> how come it read my card as versa
<savvas> Crozar: do this in terminal again: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-generic
<savvas> maybe you still don't have it
<Crozar> normal?" why not put both updates in same time this may cause people to fear ubuntu =/ rather then love
<savvas> because not all repository mirrors are the same :)
<awalton__> and because this is still a beta release ;)
<Crozar> linux-restricted-modules-generic:
<Crozar>   Installed: 2.6.22.13.19
<Crozar>   Candidate: 2.6.22.13.19
<Crozar>   Version table:
<Crozar>  *** 2.6.22.13.19 0
<Crozar>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/restricted Packages
<Crozar>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<awalton__> betas are for the fearless
<Crozar> do i change us?
<savvas> Crozar: if you want to, I have the uk.archive
<savvas> it's actually weird how come you don't have it
<Crozar> ok i put main server i even tricked the source to get heavy updates
<Crozar> ticked source code *
<Crozar> can isp block stuff?
<savvas> do birds fly? :)
<awalton__> yes, but if they're blocking apt traffic you've got more severe problems than a broken xserver
<savvas> true
<Crozar> how to put uk server?
<savvas> Crozar: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<savvas> select the http://us.archive.ubuntu.com or http://archive.ubuntu.com
<savvas> click on the replace button
<savvas> and replace it with: http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<Crozar> ubuntu is which company ? usa or uk>?
<ximal> hello... I need help pweeez
<Crozar> ouch i have available updates
<savvas> ximal: morning :p
<ximal> I am trying to figure out how to get libdvdcss2 and the sudo aptget install isn't working
<LuitvD> hi
<Crozar> hey im updateing some kernel stuff and nvidia glx thing
<Crozar> i hope this will fix this
<awalton__> ximal: you need to enable universe/multiverse
<Crozar> brb im restarting wish me luck
<ximal> remind be how to enable it again please awal
<Muelli> network-manager keeps crashing. I want binaries with debug symbol in order to get a proper stacktrace. Where can I get debug packages?
<awalton__> I can't remember the way to do it through the GUI, I always just do "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.conf" and uncomment the lines that say "universe" and "multiverse" at the end, save, done.
<LuitvD> I can't get my laptop to use an external monitor, does anybody know if that's a common problem with the ATi RS485? (Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP)
<awalton__> or whatever your favorite text editor is
<ximal> hmm
<savvas> ximal: do this in terminal: wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<ximal> hmm
<savvas> ximal: then go to system > administration > software sources > third party, click the "Add" button, and paste there this line: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free
<ximal> it didn't do anything
<savvas> it should say "OK"
<oshiii-_^> oshi-
<ximal> pasted
<savvas> ximal: right, now click "Close"
<savvas> and reload those sources with love ;)
<ximal> huh ?
<savvas> lol
<savvas> just hit reload :P
<ximal> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<savvas> uh..
<savvas> ximal: wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<savvas> paste that in terminal
<savvas> right-click paste
<Muelli> Or do I have to build the package myself in order to get a binaries with debug symbols?
<awalton__> muelli: usually it's just pkg-name-dbg for symbols
<awalton__> I have no idea what the package name for netman is, or if ubuntu ships the symbols though
<t-Omicr0n> DON'T run Gutsy ? Is that a joke or serious ?
<Muelli> awalton__: as I say, network-manager-dbg only exists for dapper :( And it's "superseeded" for edgy, whatever this means..
<Seeker`> I have my CPUs overclocked to 2.9GHz, but the CPU frequency monitor only shows them going up to 2.66GHz at most - is there a reason for this?
<awalton__> my bad, I didn't see that
<savvas> netman?
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<savvas> t-Omicr0n: very serious :)
<savvas> very very extraordinary
<TheInfinity> Seeker`: your CPU sais 2.66, so it shows 2.66 ...
<TheInfinity> btw
<awalton__> perhaps that just means they don't ship the symbols anymore?
<Seeker`> hrm
<JohnFlux> My printer (HP LaserJet 1018) only works if I do "rmmod uhci_hcd"
<awalton__> ughhh yay lag.
<Seeker`> would ubuntu be doing anything to limit it?
<Muelli> so is anyone familiar with apt-source build? I want to build the package with at least "-g3 -O0"
<TheInfinity> is there a good reason for ... if i plug in power cable in my laptop it switches to powersave, if i plug it of it switches to dynamic ... why?
<JohnFlux> other people have this problem, and the same solution works for them
<JohnFlux> any ideas what this means? :)
<awalton__> Seeker`, nope, it's just saying 2.66GHz because that's what your CPU had programmed into it at the factory
<JohnFlux> I'm assuming that uhci_hcd and ehci_hcd  are conflicting with each other or something
<JohnFlux> but presumably there's a better solution or something
<Seeker`> awalton__: But does that mean that it wont run at 2.9GHz?
<savvas> JohnFlux: yeah, bug reporting time: http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<JohnFlux> savvas: there's already a bug
<awalton__> Seeker`, not at all, if you've got it clocked at 2.9, it will run at 2.9, even if it says 2.6 in some utilities
<JohnFlux> savvas: report
<savvas> JohnFlux: bug report?
<savvas> link?
<JohnFlux> savvas: I'll have to  google for it :-D  one sec
<Seeker`> awalton__: Is there anywhere that will reliably report it?
<awalton__> that's a really hard question to answer.. with Intel CPUs, a good way is to usually divide the number of bogomips reported by /proc/cpuinfo by 2 to get the number of real MHz
<Seeker`> well, its reporting 5855 bogomips
<savvas> JohnFlux: usually people subscribe to a bug when it considers them
<t-Omicr0n> savvas: May be, but I'm running it anyway ;)
<awalton__> and 5.85/2 is?
<JohnFlux> savvas: sure.  but I thought someone might know what it means if I have to do this
<JohnFlux> savvas: should the printer be blacklisted for uchi_hcd  or something
<savvas> JohnFlux: uhci_hcd or uchi_hcd
<JohnFlux> uchi_hcd
<JohnFlux> urgh
<JohnFlux> uhci_hcd
<Seeker`> 2.92
<JohnFlux> I'm unable to type it heh
<JohnFlux> savvas: so uhci_hcd
<awalton__> Seeker`, and thusly, you have arrived at the number of GHz your processor is running
<savvas> i think it's the usb module right?
<JohnFlux> right
<awalton__> Seeker`, but that's just a crude estimation, it might be off by a few thousand cycles in either direction
<savvas> JohnFlux: does it make any problems with a.. let's say, usb mouse or anything?
<JohnFlux> there's two usb modules.  ehci and uhci
<Seeker`> hmm
<awalton__> ;)
<JohnFlux> savvas: nope
<JohnFlux> savvas: no problems other than my printer doesn't work.  searching launchpad for 1018 hp   gives dozens of bugs that their printer doesn't work
<savvas> JohnFlux: well your motherboard should actually use the right one, mine does that by setting the bios to "automatic"
<savvas> JohnFlux: try this, shutdown, connect your printer and boot your computer
<JohnFlux> savvas: ...
<JohnFlux> savvas: it takes an age to reboot.  if that works, would that indicate a way to fix this?
<savvas> JohnFlux: well from what you're telling me you're connecting it while the computer is running
<JohnFlux> right
<savvas> try do it before booting and see if that helps
<JohnFlux> savvas: if it does help, will that indicate a solution though?
<Muelli> for the record: there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash where information about debugpackages is provided
<savvas> JohnFlux: and check your motherboard bios and select the ehci if you can find it
<JohnFlux> savvas: I'd like to get this fixed in gutsy or something
<savvas> JohnFlux: if you want this fixed, you find the bug report and add a comment, the more the people that have that problem, the more developers will get interested
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<JohnFlux> I'm currently adding a comment to all the bug reports
<JohnFlux> will take a while
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:gnomefreak] : Welcome to #ubuntu+1, Home of the Gutsy Gibbon. | This channel is for Gutsy discussion only | If you need help with any other ubuntu version please join #ubuntu | Gutsy still has bugs and it is advised that you know dpkg/apt before running it as you may need to fix it. | Have a nice day!
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<LuitvD> I can't get my laptop to use an external monitor, does anybody know if that's a common problem with the ATi RS485? (Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP)
<LuitvD> If I try to switch or change configurations in the "Screens and Graphics" configuration tool, it crashes and restores settings
<awalton__> LuitvD from what I can tell, radeon support for the side port is pretty much shot until we get a driver that's worthy of our time
<awalton__> doesn't work at all for me using an older version of the IGP
<LuitvD> shame...
<LuitvD> ATi BigDesktop (on older Ubuntu) didn't work either :(
<awalton__> I think us 4xx owners are getting the biggest shaft of all time.. the 5-6xx is getting a new free driver, the older 1,2,3xx have very good, working open drivers.. and we're stuck in the middle.
<scottsatkin> I just upgraded to Feisty and now have no audio.  I continue to get the error: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing."
<ximal> ok
<ximal> i'm back..
<Eq|work> scottsatkin : this is the gutsy chan.. try #ubuntu
<scottsatkin> sorry, i meant gutsy
<Eq|work> what sound chipset?
<scottsatkin> SAA7134
<Eq|work> also.. do you have esd installed?
<Eq|work> check that the modules are loaded
<scottsatkin> i *think* the modules are loaded, how can i check?
<Eq|work> lsmod
<scottsatkin> the modules are loaded
<Eq|work> anything in dmesg ?
<scottsatkin> [   52.625076]  saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded
<scottsatkin> [   53.006658]  saa7134 ALSA driver for DMA sound loaded
<scottsatkin> [   53.006674]  saa7133[0] /alsa: saa7133[0]  at 0xfeaff800 irq 22 registered as card -2
<scottsatkin> is it bad that there is no /dev/dsp only a /dev/dsp1?
<evge> Hi, I'm running xubuntu 7.04 and I want to update to 7.10 beta, how to do that ?
<Muelli> evge: update-manager -c -d
<hit> evge, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<evge> thank you
<Crozar> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Crozar> savvas: u theyr
<Crozar> after restart my screen was working
<Crozar> i went to enable accelerator , then it asked me to restart after that my screen is blank black
<Crozar> i did CTRL + ALT + F4 and went in sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Crozar> it was weird!
<Crozar> good thing i had a back up of my old xorg.conf and i replaced it by doing mv
<scottsatkin> I just upgraded to Gutsy and now have no audio.  I continue to get the error: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing."
<Crozar> the problem is why ubuntu is this way? imagine im new to ubuntu , i install 7.10 gutsy then suddenly i enable accelerator then BLACK SCREEN? what the hell what u think will he do? he will format or just cry lo
<Crozar> scottsatkin: laptop or desktop?
<awalton__> well, once again, you're running a beta.
<gnomefreak> Crozar: thats the point new users shouldnt run gutsy its still not stable
<scottsatkin> desktop
<Eq|work> scottsatkin : hm.
<m1lkc0w> awalton__: Back in business. However, resolving the aspell issue meant removing dictionaries-common which in turn meant removing (and reinstalling) most of ubuntu-desktop
<Crozar> gnomefreak: ok , but imagine its stabled u think this error wil be fixxeD?? hell it was theyr since ubuntu 6
<Eq|work> what is gconf configured to use?
<Crozar> im talking about laptops gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Crozar: cant its not stable and your issue if bug was reported should be fixed by stable
<awalton__> m1lkc0w ouch, usually removing ubuntu-desktop just removes the metapackage and not everything else it's attached to
<scottsatkin> Eq|work: how would i check that?
<Eq|work> check your sound settings
<gnomefreak> Crozar: gutsy is unstable if you run it laptop, desktop, microwave, phone, where ever
<awalton__> but I"m glad to hear it's back working..
<jmg> haha microwave
<jmg> dishwasher?
<Eq|work> Crozar : the platform you're talking about is irrelevant. people without experience with linux in general, and ubuntu in specific should NOT use gutsy
<gnomefreak> Crozar: you choose to test gutsy do that report bugs
<Eq|work> it's made fairly clear in a number of places.
<m1lkc0w> awalton__: I've just removed the packages that were depending on dictionaries-common (e.g. openoffice-*) and reinstalled ubuntu-desktop to pull in all the missing parts
<scottsatkin> so in the device SAA7134, the only tracks are "Line-in, Line-in 2, Video"
<jmg> can i install gutsy on my dishwasher?
<jmg> hello?
<Crozar> gnomefreak: in laptop theyr is a LCD built in right? ubuntu has this problem with built in LCD's it rather enables CRT , i did connect a crt and see it was working fine then i have to go and change to LCD view , but i didnt have time this day to put the crt coz i know it will work so i replaced my old xorg where it has Default LCD enabled
<gnomefreak> if you cant fix it dont run it
<jmg> :)
<gnomefreak> Crozar: soulnds like a bug file a bug report.
<gnomefreak> sounds.
<awalton__> m1lkc0w well at least it worked.. even if it is a bit unconventional. such a random package break
<Crozar> :(
<Crozar> ok
<gnomefreak> if you cant file a bug report please dont test gutsy
<Eq|work> Crozar : if you don't have time to work with the issues, use feisty.
<Eq|work> scottsatkin : err.. that'd be bad.
<Crozar> lol 1month i never met my friends even my gf hate me now
<Eq|work> which kernel are you using?
<awalton__> jmg, I got ubuntu running on a CAD machine, I'm sure you can run it on a dishwasher
<scottsatkin> 2.6.22-14-386
* Eq|work installs gutsy on an old casio calculator
<m1lkc0w> awalton__: Indeed. I am not, however, reinstalling the german aspell dictionary at this time. I am sure that's what broke the aspell installation
<Eq|work> scottsatkin : try using -generic rather than -386
<scottsatkin> how do i change that?
<awalton__> m1lkc0w, definitely file a bug.. hopefully someone will take a look at that dictionary and find out why it's throwing a wrench in the works
<Eq|work> scottsatkin : use synaptic
<jmg> Crozar: lol
<LuitvD> scottsatkin: are you sure that SAA7134 device is the correct one?
<scottsatkin> LuitvD: i think so, it is the only one listed
<LuitvD> scottsatkin: I guess it's a TV tuner... do you have one in your computer?
<jussi01> !bug | m1lkc0w
<ubotu> m1lkc0w: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<scottsatkin> LuitvD: yes, i do, but i also have onboard sound
<LuitvD> scottsatkin: my TV tuner has the exact same chip, and similar inputs
<scottsatkin> LuitvD: how can i get it to use the onboard sound instead, i am going to take the TV tuner out
<LuitvD> scottsatkin: then your on-board sound modules aren't loaded
<scottsatkin> LuitvD: okay, how can i figure out which modules i need for that?
<LuitvD> scottsatkin: I don't know what device you have on-board...
<Eq|work> scottsatkin : lspci
<scottsatkin> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<LuitvD> scottsatkin: I just recognized the Audio Chipset's name (SAA7134) as being the same one I have on my TV tuner :P that's where my knowledge ends
<scottsatkin> Eq|work: how can i load the modules for my audio device: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<awalton__> sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<scottsatkin> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<awalton__> O_o
<awalton__> ruh roh.
<jussi01> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:gnomefreak] : Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Gutsy Gibbon" | This channel is for Gutsy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/ or feisty join #ubuntu | | Gutsy still has bugs and it is advised that you know dpkg/apt well before running it as you may need to fix it. | If you find a problem file a bug report first with all the info you have on the issue than come here and ask for help. | Have a nice day!
<awalton__> just plain weird it doesn't even see the module..
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<scottsatkin> hmmm, i am trying to apt-get the required kernal headers, but i am getting the could not get lock on /var/lib/dpkg/lock message, but i am not running apt-get or anything like that, any ideas?
<m1lkc0w> jussi01: I will file a bug report if I can reproduce the problem
<awalton__> scottsatkin: use sudo
<awalton__> sudo apt-get whatever
<scottsatkin> i did
<awalton__> is update-manager running in the background?
<jussi01> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<scottsatkin> yea, it was update-manager, thanks
<awalton__> always welcome
<savvas> scottsatkin: it's snd-hda-intel, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel but it works here: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<scottsatkin> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<savvas> scottsatkin: - and not _
<scottsatkin> when i enter "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel", i get
<scottsatkin> "FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found."
<scottsatkin> i am trying out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto ... compiling alsa from scratch
<msa> What package do I have to install, so that "pdflatex" command is available (none of packages I have looked seem to provide it, many -reference it)
<savvas> ah
<savvas> scottsatkin: well as I said, it works here, have you tried the tests from system > preferences > sound?
<scottsatkin> yep, they give me the error: 			 				audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<scottsatkin> alright, i'm going for a reboot, hopefully this works, thanks for the advice everyone
<savvas> what does cat /proc/asound/cards say?
<savvas> bah
<b3nw> Hi all, trying to install but my install is stuck at 8% Starting up the partitioner "scanning disks..."
<penguincentral> b3nw: what build are you using?
<b3nw> the beta
<Crozar> ive reported the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/151230
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151230 in ubuntu "laptop display 4new install critical" [Undecided,New] 
<elmargol> I uses this howto to create a pendrive http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/ . they include a initrd.gz wich needs the wrong kernel :( 2.6.22-10 instead of 2.6.22-12
<elmargol> Any Ideas how I can create a fixed initrd.gz?
<gnomefreak> savvas: riddell knows about it, he is head kubuntu developer
<savvas> gnomefreak: ok thanks :)
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> Crozar: they may ask for your /etx/X11/xorg.conf along with /var/log/xorg.0.log or whatever its called
<gnomefreak> and just to make something clear. your statment sounds like everyone has teh same problem as you do and in fact they dont.
<Crozar> gnomefreak: i dont know the xorg.conf before the one i mv with
<Crozar> coz i did mv /etc..... xorg.conf.backup etc..... xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> Crozar: driver name being changed means nothing
<Crozar> so i dont know what was my old one?
<jeff1212> where can i get some killer wallpapers?
<Eq|work> if scottsatkin comes back, tell him he should have just installed the -generic kernel packages...
<Crozar> not drive the options show dfp and another xorg
<Crozar> this xorg i have was from feisty
<Crozar> omg :(
<gnomefreak> thats bad
<Crozar> gnomefreak: how to get my logs before this restart
<gnomefreak> Crozar: /var/log/
<gnomefreak> read what i wrote above and think about why they asked for files in /var/log
<gnomefreak> the hint is there pretty much gives you your answer
<sbc> I'm trying to connecto to a WPA peap tkip mschapv2 wireless network. I'm told by the 'staff' that those are the correct settings. Can anyone make any sence of my syslog http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40142/ or point me in the right direction for a fix? I'm using the nm-applet.
<scottsatkin> still no luck for me, i am now booting into the "generic" kernel
<Crozar> gnomefreak: aha ! they want my log also with my new one to see how i fixed it :P
<scottsatkin> i have no "/proc/asound/card0" which leaves me at a dead-end from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<scottsatkin> any advice?
<savvas> what does cat /proc/asound/cards say?
<_Argasm> hi guys, can someone help me with a wireless setup ?!?  7.04 worked fine, but 7.10 doesnt wanna play
<scottsatkin>  1 [SAA7134        ] : SAA7134 - SAA7134
<scottsatkin>                       saa7133[0]  at 0xfeaff800 irq 22
<scottsatkin> it's just the tvtuner, not the onboard audio
<savvas> scottsatkin: do you have a laptop?
<scottsatkin> maybe i should take out the tv tuner and reinstall
<scottsatkin> no, it's a desktop
<savvas> hm
<savvas> scottsatkin: maybe it's clashing with the tv tuner, correct
<_Argasm> is it normal for the Prefs->Network ting to keep switching to wep(hex) when I specifically want wep(ascii) ???
<scottsatkin> alright savaas, i'll give it a try installing w/o the tvtuner
<Seeker`> does anyone know where the shortcut for scrolling terminal output is defined?
<_Argasm> pls pls can someone help me with a 7.10 wireless setup ?  it doesnt wanna play ...
<Crozar> ok i sent all the xorgies
<savvas> hah xorgies :)
<gnomefreak> _Argasm: please be patient if someone knows they will try to help you but please dont keep repeating it so often
<Crozar> does kopete how voice chat?
<savvas> scottsatkin: if that doesn't work either.. um do you have realtek? realtek has drivers on their website
<_Argasm> sorry guys...  just eager to get my setup working 100%...
<Crozar> _Argasm: i lost hope for 100% , just get 80% =) windows is not 100% remember if they are this powerful
<scottsatkin> savvas: thanks, i'll check that out
<scottsatkin> bedtime for me now
<savvas> nighty
<savvas> don't let the gutsy bugs bite
<_Argasm> Crozar: my 7.04 setup was 100% (no kidding) everything worked perfectly...  just 7.10 doesnt wanna play with wireless setup... dunno why...
<hit> any ideas why flash doesn't make any sound?
<Crozar> _Argasm: lets wait for the full release , its not only the libs because file association comes also from system itself ;)
<_Argasm> wont the daily updates make it the full release ???
<Crozar> maybe =) just wait
<savvas> hit: 64-bit? browser? how did you install the plugin?
<Crozar> btw _Argasmim going to format ont he day of gutsy lo
<hit> savvas, 32, firefox non-free
<_Argasm> lol... I prolly will also when my 7.10 cd's arrive... <excited>
<_Argasm> am soooooo pissed off with Windows these days... never looked back....
<Crozar> _Argasm: cant download?
<Crozar> _Argasm: the cds loook slick?
<hit> savvas, gnash acts way too weird i.e in youtube
<savvas> hit: did you restart the browser after you installed the plugin?
<_Argasm> Crozar: downloaded the beta and installed that... going away for 3 months so my cd's wil prolly be in by then :)
<hit> savvas, yes
<Crozar> oh so the cds gives you everything else like all softwares ect.>>?
<hit> the sound disappeared a couple of days ago
<hit> savvas, maybe something with alsa?
<Crozar> is it 1 DVD? or 2DVDS?
<_Argasm> been converting so many ppl to Ubuntu just by talking about it...  when they see it they're amazed... should realy have ordered 100 cd's
<Crozar> _Argasm: you can make the cd's yourself u know ;)
<Crozar> _Argasm: or do they come packaged?
<savvas> hit: maybe, no idea, it works here
<_Argasm> true, but there's nothing better than an official looking cd set: )
<savvas> hit: maybe the video doesn't have any sound? :P
<hit> savvas, lol sure has :p
<savvas> ok just checking
<savvas> :)
<hit> :p
<hit> any of flash plugins won't work
<hit> well, they do, but not the sound
<hit> + gnash displays youtube player very weirdly
<_Argasm> anyone else using Opera 9.50 for Ubuntu ???
<savvas> hit: did you uninstall gnash when you installed flash non free?
<hit> yes
<hit> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<savvas> ah can't help you there, try file a bug
<savvas> bugs.ubuntu.com
<Kohvihoor> is gutsy's kernel compiled with largemem support?
<hit> i had this issue once but i don't remember what was wrong then
<gnomefreak> savvas: flash should replace gnash in the plugins file and vice versa
<_Argasm> lol, just seen vixta.org (vista clone using linux) haha... what next
<savvas> oki doki
<_Argasm> is their a simple command to turn the wireless card off then on again without using the gui ?
<_Argasm> thx guys
<mooper> when we getting gutsy then chaps?
<gnomefreak> mooper: read the link in the topic
<mooper> what link?
<mooper> gnomefreak: what link
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<gnomefreak> mooper: hold that though
<gnomefreak> t
<mooper> :D
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<gnomefreak> that link
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<mooper> gnomefreak ta
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:gnomefreak] : Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Gutsy Gibbon" | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | This channel is for Gutsy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/ or feisty join #ubuntu | Gutsy still has bugs and it is advised that you know dpkg/apt well before running it as you may need to fix it. | If you find a problem file a bug report first with all the info you have on the issue than come here and ask for help. | Have a ni
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> mooper: yw
<Seeker`> hmm, for me the topic ends "have a ni"
<mooper> Seeker`: thats just your client
<kling0n> same issue here
<Pici> Seeker`: Mine too
<kling0n> with xchat2
<Pici> With irssi
<kling0n> heh
<gnomefreak> crap
<gnomefreak> its char limit
<Pici> I'll have a ni if you want though, I dont mind
<kling0n> heh
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nosrednaekim> mine ends with "nice"
<kling0n> maybe you could just put the warning there and put the rest on a webpage ?
<nosrednaekim> its just "have a nice day probably"
<mooper> no char limit in pidgin
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:gnomefreak] : Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Gutsy Gibbon" | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | This channel is for Gutsy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty join #ubuntu | Gutsy still has bugs and it is advised that you know dpkg/apt well before running it. | If you find a problem file a bug report first with all the info you have on the issue than come here and ask for help. | Have a nice day
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<kling0n> wd
<frying_fish> Hi guys, I've got a couple of issues, on boot I fail to get any messages (I've disabled the splash feature as I wanted to be able to see the usual what it is loading details) so currently till I get the login screen I just have a blank screen
<kling0n> still probably the longest channel topic on freenode :)
<gnomefreak> mooper: i believe freenode sets char limit (hence the excess flood)
<Pici> Aww. I want my ni back.
<frying_fish> and secondly, I don't seem to be able to access any of the ttys
<gnomefreak> kling0n: if people would think first than run gutsy or ask questions it could be much shorter
<kling0n> frying_fish: you probably have a wrong vga= parameter in your kernel options
<frying_fish> and it seems to have a really distorted badly rendered magnified version of my X desktop when I try.
<frying_fish> kling0n: used to work absolutely fine (i.e. when I had feisty on it 2 days ago)
* kling0n agrees with gnomefreak 
<gnomefreak> ok meeting time
<Eq|work> frying_fish : gutsy and feisty are very different
<frying_fish> however, I'm willing to accept with the new intel drivers this could be the case, as I have an i915
<Eq|work> and gutsy is beta quality, not ready for use by the masses
<frying_fish> Eq|work: indeed they are, as I would have expected.
<kling0n> anyone knwo if vesafb is enabled by default in gutsy kernel?
<hit> is it bad if there is no such file or directory: /etc/init.d/alsa ?
<Eq|work> did you upgrade, or did you do a clean install?
<frying_fish> I'm not complaining, just wondering that since I've not found much in the forum yet if you guys happened to know if this is a common bug
<frying_fish> I upgraded
<kling0n> hit sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils oss-compat
<Eq|work> that's probably the problem. odds are your xorg config isn't set up right for gutsy
<Eq|work> make a copy of it, then edit it
<frying_fish> so its quite possible something is wrong, also as a side question related to gfx, now with the "intel" driver instead of the need for i810 I wonder if 915resolution is still needed.
<hit> kling0n, i didn't onlt have oss-compat
<kling0n> btw latest update made nvidia-glx-new package stop working
<Eq|work> it generally isn't even supported
<hit> only*
<frying_fish> Eq|work: yeah I re-ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to see what I could change.
<kling0n> because restricted-modules wasn't being upograded
<Eq|work> kling0n : that's just a timing thing
<hit> and /etc/init.d/alsa is still missing
<Eq|work> hit: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils
<kling0n> frying_fish: if you're not getting terminal output before X loads it's not an Xorg issue
<kling0n> Eq|work: how so ?
<frying_fish> Eq|work: ok, I just still had it because with the 1280x800 res the old driver didn't really do it and you need the bios hack to make it work, just wondered if thats not required any more
<kling0n> Eq|work: doesn't matter too much for me as i just installed it manually
<Eq|work> kling0n : the restricted modules package either hasn't been uploaded yet, or something it depends on hasn't.
<frying_fish> kling0n: I thoguht as much.
<kling0n> frying_fish: do you have any vga parameters to your kernel ?
<hit> Eq|work, still nothing
<Eq|work> frying_fish : the lack of terminal output will likely be a vga/vesa thing
<kling0n> hit: I believe it's called /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<frying_fish> it is currently vga=791
<kling0n> frying_fish: ditch that
<frying_fish> yeah that should drop it back to the old 80xwhatever shouldn't it
<kling0n> yup
<Eq|work> frying_fish : sounds like it's an incorrect mode for your display
<kling0n> Eq|work: frying_fish actually I experienced something similar
<kling0n> just gave up on vesa console for now :)
<Eq|work> hit : /etc/init.d/alsa may not be a ubuntu thing. i know debian has it, along with /etc/init.d/alsa-utils, but that doesn't mean ubuntu will.
<frying_fish> will see if I get the old one back, although it seems odd that it would work with the older stuff, unless its been broken.
<kling0n> frying_fish: check for vesafb support in your current kernel
<hit> Eq|work: ok, but does this line tell you anything? ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Eq|work> frying_fish : try with no vga= part in the boot line.. (if you're worried, edit it in grub itself, on boot.. one-time change.
<nosrednaekim> hey... is there a way to make apt-get update only get the info for one repository and leave all the others the same?
<frying_fish> well, its the default 2.6.22-14-generic which I would assume would have it in
<Eq|work> on its own that means roughly squat
<kling0n> hit: check your $HOME/.asounrc
<kling0n> hit: check your $HOME/.asoundrc
<Eq|work> nosrednaekim : no
<frying_fish> Eq|work: not so worried about the editing, done that and will reboot and see the result
<frying_fish> bbs
<hit> kling0n: there is only .asoundrc.asoundconf.old
<hit> :P
<hit> should i rename it?
<kling0n> mv .asoundrc .asound.rc.old.butnotasoldastheotherone
<kling0n> :)
<frying_fish_> Eq|work: and kling0n that has worked, so yes the vga= parameter was wrong, I'm guessing that the vesfb stuff is now failing in gutsy?
<Eq|work> could be
<Eq|work> could be it's trying a different fb
<hit> kling0n: restarted alsa and firefox, but same thing
<frying_fish_> could well be
<Eq|work> there may be an intel-specific one that's having issues.
<frying_fish_> may well be
<Eq|work> probably worth filing a bugreport if there isn't already one
<frying_fish_> might do
<Eq|work> likely against the kernel, but not sure
<kling0n> hmm reminds me.. I should probably get nvidiafb loaded
<frying_fish_> off to a lecture right now though, so will have to do this afternoon.
<Eq|work> heh
<frying_fish_> cheers guys btw
<Eq|work> ahh.. warwick.
<Eq|work> hf :P
<frying_fish_> yes warwick
* Eq|work was at ed.ac.uk
<frying_fish_> oh right
<Eq|work> i think our gaming society had a few competitions with yours..
<Eq|work> few years back now though
<frying_fish_> ahh, not involved qith that lot
<frying_fish_> anyway gtg
<Eq|work> by gaming i mean pc & console
<Eq|work> :P
<kling0n> Eq|work: we're on irc.. I dont think anyone expected you to mean "sports" :)
<_dan_> any chance gutsy will get 2.6.23 kernel?
<avatar_> don't think so
<avatar_> release in 8 days
<avatar_> today/yesterday 2.6.23 releases
<avatar_> thats a short time testing
<nosrednaekim> its not getting 2.6.23
<kling0n> avatar_: that's the one thing I've never worried about.. new kernel upgrades usually fix stuff for me :)
<elmargol> Has someone a working ubunt gutsy beta pen drive persistent?
<hit> any more ideas why firefox is yelling "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave" when dealing with flash?
<elmargol> I can boot from my stick but changes are not saved :(
<Whoopie> Hi, anybody on gutsy and wants to test uswsusp with usplash support? I've added a patch to bug 109151. I'd be every grateful for any tests. Thanks.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109151 in uswsusp "no hibernate with uswsusp installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109151
<bazhang> Whoopie: how to test it?
<Whoopie> bazhang: you need to patch uswsusp and acpi-support and test hibernate.
<Whoopie> you'd see the usplash while hibernate and resume.
<bazhang> ok, thanks.
<reverseblade> How can I downgrade my nvidia driver ? Current one causes frequent freezes
<kling0n> hit: did you move/remove the .asoundrc
<kling0n> ?
<hit> removed now
<cyrano> Hi. i get an error in Firefox.
<cyrano> beaglePageLoad: beagleWriteContent/Metadata failed: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE)" location: "JSframe ::
<cyrano> chrome://beagle/content/beagleOverlay.js :: beagleWriteContent __line 112" data: no] 
<cyrano> I realy don't know how to solve this
<cyrano> pls. help
<hit> weird that everything else works
<hit> rhythmbox and so on
<addos> why is the useragent different for firefox on gutsy?
<_dan_> reverseblade, apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-new && apt-get install nvidia-glx
<reverseblade> _dan_, will I get 3D with that driver ?
<_dan_> reverseblade, yes
<reverseblade> thanks
<jaym> does anyone know if the gutsy available now is pretty much what will be released soon?
<RAOF> Pretty much, yes.
<Pici> jaym: the one available now has more bugs
<reverseblade> jaym, DON'T run it
<jaym> so if vpnc on network manager dont work now wont work later?
<addos> why not?
<RAOF> There are likely to be quite a few bugfixes released, but by and large it's going to look like it does now.
<Pici> jaym: Are there bugs filed for the problems?
<jaym> i have it running to test vpnc on network manager because feisty was broken
<jaym> seems to be the same here
<addos> why does the ubuntu boot logo/splash display so much bigger in gusty than it did in feisty?
<_dan_> network manager works fine
<jaym> network manager works yes not vpnc
<jaym> i can use vpnc via command line but not on network manager
<reverseblade> gutsy is sure an improvement over fiesty but I find it less stable than fiesty by this time
<nanonyme> ...
<_dan_> its a beta
<reverseblade> yeah
<_dan_> what do u expect?
<nanonyme> indeed
<reverseblade> but 1 week left
<_dan_> so?
<_dan_> its a beta
<reverseblade> I didn't say it is not beta
<jaym> im thrilled wireless works with just a few clicks now in gutsy :)
<_dan_> its like buying a broken tv on ebay and ranting that it doenst show you a picture
<bazhang> some distros work better on my hardware than others..
<bazhang> Gutsy is working well; Feisty, not so much.
<reverseblade> _dan_, it's not conclusive but I compare with fiesty release candidate
<reverseblade> _dan_, and may be it's just me
<bazhang> will Gutsy have an RC?
<reverseblade> bazhang, within few days it will
<atlef> does anyone manage their phone in gutsy, and if so, which program do you use?
<jaym> well if it can browse web, IM and do updates when needed i may switch my main desktop to gutsy :)
<bazhang> reverseblade: it's not just you.
<_dan_> bazhang, there is a release schedule in topic i think u can look it up there
<hit> bazhang: tomorrow maybe
<bazhang> thanks!
<bazhang> uh _dan_ and hit! Cheers!
<reverseblade> I also felt the same for dapper
<reverseblade> and dapper had the worst stability among all other releases. I know it had significant changes in the core
<hit> any ideas why a friend of mine always fails on ubuntu installation?
<hit> the installer just closes itself
<_dan_> thats a very detailed error description
<hit> no errors displayed
<nosrednaekim> hit: try the alternate installer.
<hit> alternate?
<hit> ah
<reverseblade> hit, specifically at what  part it fails
<hit> randomly when installing, at 20%, at 54% ....
<reverseblade> hit, can you boot with live CD ?
<_dan_> try alternate installer and look for io errors
<hit> live cd works
<vincenz> I placed "Monospace-10" for emacs font n my .Xresources, but for some reason, it can't find it
<reverseblade> hit, check the CD
<reverseblade> hit, and try alternate installer as said
<hit> reverseblade: cd has been downloaded and burned multiple times
<hit> ok
<reverseblade> hit, you can check the CD at the beginning of the installer
<reverseblade>  I mean live CD booting
<bazhang> hit: might also be related to media quality
<_dan_> checking > downloading multiple times and wasting multiple cds :P
<reverseblade> hit, multiple burns and downloads doesn't guarantee CD is okay
<vincenz> How can I find the available fonts on my system?
<hit> CD check said everything's ok
<_dan_> alternative installer then and check console for errors
<hit> ok..
<hit> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/    empty?
<iu__> hello
<savvas> hit: read below it
<iu__> how does 7.10 treat a usb stick?
<avatar_> rc1 is coming soon to a mirror near you
<iu__> auto mounted or manually?
<savvas> iu__: as in feisty, automatical
<savvas> -al
<iu__> where can i find it?
<savvas> find what? gutsy?
<savvas> wait for the release candidate
<iu__> mounted usb stick
<darkangel> hello im a newb is gusty stable enough to install from 7.04 and run as my default desktop
<iu__> i checked fstab and mtab, nothing there
<Pici> darkangel: no, wait for the release.
<savvas> iu__: it should show it to you on the desktop
<darkangel> Pici: ok thanks
<savvas> iu__: from the menu: system > administration > removalbe drives and media, uncheck and check again the first three (mount drives, mount media and browse media)
<iu__> k lemme try
* Hobbsee pokes all kubuntu gutsy users
<bazhang> hey!
<TheInfinity> Hobbsee: hmm?
<bazhang> TheReBooter: you there?
<Hobbsee> TheInfinity: --> /query
<bazhang> TheReBooter: may have found a fix for your Macbook sound issues: www.ubuntu-tutorials.com  talks all about installing Kubuntu and Ubuntu Gutsy on IntelMacs.
<iu__> couldnt find the Removable drives and media
<iu__> im using 7.10
<addos> damn
<addos> add/remove applications is buggy on gusty beta1
<iu> Yikes!
<savvas> iu: oops, under preferences
<iu> ok :)
<Pici> addos: how so?
<savvas> addos: the only beta I know is beta with no 1 :P
<addos> it just stops drawing
<addos> and won't work
<addos> and I can't kill the process either
<addos> ubuntu   23228  0.1  2.4  49168 25316 ?        D    12:59   0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<savvas> addos: try the system monitor
<addos> using it to kill the process?
<savvas> yeah
<Pici> Does this always happen, do you see any bugs for it on launchpad, have you filed a bug? What were you doing when it crashed.. etc.
<addos> what the hell
<addos> system monitor looked like it was starting, and then never ran
<iu> hmmm
<addos> ubuntu   23264  0.4  1.1  35328 12096 ?        S    13:04   0:00 gnome-system-monitor
<addos> it claims to be running, but I don't see any view of it on the display
<iu> dmesg says usb stick was detected as /dev/sdc
<iu> i did edit umounted Removable media to pop as a new window
<Solarion> is 2.6.23 going to be in gutsy?
<iu> yet nothing happens when i plugin the usb stick
<savvas> Solarion: maybe 2.6.22-15
<Solarion> savvas: so that's no?
<hetauma_> in prefered applications under multimedia shouldn't I be able to see apart from rythmbox and totem any other player that I might have installed like mplayer amarok or vlc?
<Solarion> savvas: or have CFS and friends been backported?
<savvas> Solarion: well you never know, it depends on the developers :) if they find it stable enough..
<Solarion> heh
<hetauma_> 2.6.23 was released yesterday?
<savvas> Solarion: try http://answers.launchpad.net
<Solarion> savvas: magic 8 ball?  :)
<hetauma_> could it be definetly stable in 8 days?
<Hobbsee> Solarion: no.
<savvas> Solarion: no, real users, at least your question will be recorded
<Solarion> that's disappointing.  :)
<Hobbsee> it's been long told that it wont be in.
<Hobbsee> it's got a whole lot of the fixes already in though
<savvas> there  you have it :p
<savvas> Solarion: you magic 8 ball, Hobbsee :D
<Solarion> magic 8 ball *would* be fun
<savvas> we have ubotu for that
<Solarion> ubotu: deep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Solarion> aww
<savvas> !Solarium
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about solarium - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> savvas: heh
<savvas> addos: did you fix that?
<savvas> addos: did you insert a wireless usb, or any device in usb?
<savvas> I've been usually getting that in feisty, the drivers would eat up all the available cpu
<Solarion> Dunno about drivers, but my beagle-helper eats 100% cpu
<Solarion> looks like it was polling on a socket
<Solarion> ha.  "I'm holding off upgrading until they implement the Harsh But Demonstrably Fair Scheduler"
<savvas> has anyone tested gnome-main-menu ?
<Solarion> savvas: I used it a bit, but am using gimme full-time now
<iu> time to reboot :)
<savvas> gimme what? :p
<savvas> Solarion: gimmie ?
<addos> yes, I have a usb jumpdrive plugged in
<savvas> oooh nice
<addos> is the jumpdrive causing a problem?
<I-hate-xp> hi, anybody help: i replaced a "geforce2 ti" with  a "geforce4 mx440", then gutsy failed to start the GDM,  anybody help?
<savvas> addos: maybe
<savvas> addos: can you open a terminal?
<addos> I have one open already
<savvas> addos: ok type: top
<addos> ok
<addos> running
<Solarion> savvas: apt-cache search gimmie
<savvas> press enter, then press q
<savvas> addos: press enter, then press q
<addos> ok, it quit
<savvas> addos: do you have anything eating up the cpu?
<I-hate-xp> hi, anybody help: i replaced a "geforce2 ti" with  a "geforce4 mx440", then gutsy failed to start the GDM,  i can run "apt-get" command, but i don't know what to get
<addos> not from there, at least that I can tell
<addos> let me start top and press i
<savvas> addos: ok
<addos> 23313 ubuntu    15   0  2368 1184  880 R    0  0.1   0:00.04 top
<addos> 23142 ubuntu    17   0 49548  25m  13m D    0  2.5   0:00.36 gnome-codec-ins
<addos> 23147 ubuntu    25   0 49160  24m  13m D    0  2.4   0:00.35 gnome-app-insta
<Pici> nono
<addos> 23228 ubuntu    25   0 49168  24m  13m D    0  2.4   0:00.38 gnome-app-insta
<addos> 23267 ubuntu    18   0  4956 1596 1428 D    0  0.2   0:00.00 apt-cache
<Pici> !paste | addos
<addos> 23280 ubuntu    20   0  4952 1592 1428 D    0  0.2   0:00.00 apt-cache
<addos> are the only non idle processes
<ubotu> addos: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<addos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40153/
<nemo_work> eSVN 0.6.12 has been updated in debian sid.  Is there any chance it will make it into gutsy?
<nemo_work> 0.6.11 is broken against svn in feisty
<I-hate-xp> savvas: can you help me? i replace an old nvidia card with a new "geforce4 mx440", but gutsy failed to start the GDM/gnome. how to solve this problem?
<qzio> I-hate-xp: tried the nvidia drivers?
<nemo_work> alternatively, since the package for lenny/sid requires libc6  (>= 2.6-1) I was wondering if perhaps gutsy fulfills that requirement
<hydrogen> yes
<I-hate-xp> qzio: show me the steps to follow.
<Hobbsee> sleepynate: found you.
<I-hate-xp> qzio: i can use command line and network at that computer.
<sleepynate> ahh, there you are :)
<Pici> nemo_work: I dont see any open bugs logged against it
<Hobbsee> sleepynate: i'm in many places...
<qzio> I-hate-xp: apt-cache search nvidia
<benzon> Think i found a problem in Gutsy
<sleepynate> tell me we've been idling here and never known
<savvas> I-hate-xp: um... can you load the graphical desktop interface?
<qzio> I-hate-xp: you might need to add universe/restricted in you /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> sleepynate: heh.  danni's in here too
<Hobbsee> usually
<I-hate-xp> let me see if that is added.
<sleepynate> Hobbsee: no idea who that is
<savvas> addos: try killing them with: kill -9 pid
<addos> I did try
<addos> and it didn't work
<savvas> with -9 ?
<addos> even with sudo
<addos> yes, with -9
<savvas> hm..
<addos> I may just reboot
<addos> :(
<Hobbsee> sleepynate: danni on afternet.
<benzon> when i install the restricet ATI Driver i actualy cant use Compiz functions any more
<I-hate-xp> qzio: i have restricted
<addos> and not plugin a usb stick
<savvas> addos: killall -9 gnome-app-install
<I-hate-xp> qzio: then?
<addos> killall didn't work either
<addos> they are still running
<savvas> addos: ok, leave the usb plugged in, and reboot
<addos> what does the D under the S mean?
<humbolto> Did anybody try to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy lately. When I last tried (Tribe 5, was it?) it did not work due to a problem with libc6 upgrade! Is this still the case? Please have a look at bug #136337.
<savvas> see if that fixes it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136337 in libc "libc6 and/or libc6-i686 upgrade fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136337
<humbolto> This might be a show stopper!
<nemo_work> Pici: ok. what about the libc thing?
<humbolto> Just like the xorg problem we had with Feisty!
<qzio> I-hate-xp: the apt-cache search nvidia will probaly show you something?
<nemo_work> Pici: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/esvn  this seems to imply they mean to ship with the broken package
<nemo_work> yes?
<I-hate-xp> qzio: too many things, not knowing with one is approriate for me .
<benzon> Any one had this problem - When you install the ATI Restricet driver the Compiz functions dont work any more?
<humbolto> Upgrading from Feisty did not work due to a problem with libc6 upgrade. I am wondering if it is working already. Since nobody answered to my bug report, I don't know if this is yet resolved!
<qzio> nvidia-glx-new or something, hey i'm just guessing, I'm not using nvidia so.. :)
<benzon> humbolto, do a clean install upgrade is always a bad thing
<savvas> I-hate-xp: which card did you have before?
<Kaur> has anyone been successful running gutsy with two monitors while both have different resolution?
<qzio> I-hate-xp: nvidia-settings might be interesting too
<Pici> nemo_work: Yes, Gutsy meets the libc6 version requirement.  It looks like there have been some upgrades since the feisty release, but I can't say if they fix the brokeness or not.
<humbolto> benzon: yeah yeah. It should work though! And most people who use Ubuntu as a production environment will rather upgrade than clean install!
<nemo_work> Pici: RapidSVN is not clever enough to identify changes in sub folders that I can tell, and has an annoying interaction I've run into that makes it non-functional for me
<nemo_work> (bug #58171)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58171 in xorg "Connection to ICE-unix/.. socket times out so programs take minutes to start" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58171
<Pici> An xorg bug?
<humbolto> Pici: nemo_work: somebody better try and fix this!
<I-hate-xp> savvas: before i used a geforce2 ti, and the drivers is nvidia-legacy, i believe
<nemo_work> if it wasn't for RapidSVN's deficiencies I'd just stick with that since I'm running a gnome desktop :)
<benzon> humbolto, not me - got it ad 20 computers we dont do upgrades we do clean :)
<Pici> nemo_work: File a bug against it then!
<savvas> I-hate-xp: ok do this: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new
<humbolto> Pici: you remember when xorg did not work anymore after some package upgrade. That was an embarrassment for Ubuntu, wasn't it? That's why we have unbreakable X now.
<nemo_work> Pici: mm. aight.  That's the way versions get bumped eh...
<Pici> nemo_work: Thats the way it works, yes.
<I-hate-xp> savvas: at once?
<Pici> humbolto: Okay?
<humbolto> Pici: nemo_work: The libc6 problem will be as much emarrassing as the xorg breakage, so I suggest somebody rather has a look!
<savvas> I-hate-xp: well yes
<benzon> No one got problems with the Restriced driver and Compiz?
<Pici> humbolto: What problem? nemo_work and I were talking about esvn, not libc6.
<humbolto> pici nemo_work: Since nobody reacted to my bug report for more than 2 month or so, I tell here!
<nemo_work> Pici: this is confusing
<nemo_work> Pici: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/esvn/+bug/92181
<Pici> nemo_work: I knwo.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92181 in esvn "esvn is not compatible with current svn version in feisty" [Medium,Fix released] 
<savvas> I-hate-xp: are you on gnome btw?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: i guess that command remove 3 things, right?
<nemo_work> Pici: it seems that a bug exists and was tagged fixed
<humbolto> Pici: libc6 upgrade form feisty to gutsy is broken!
<nemo_work> even though the actual package never made it to any repo
<I-hate-xp> savvas: no, i am using another computer to the irc,
<I-hate-xp> the ubuntu one is beside
<Pici> nemo_work: The bug is just when launching the program, no config needed?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: it will remove one of them
<nemo_work> Pici: I did contact the debian maintainer a couple of weeks ago to push 0.6.12 into sid/lenny
<Pici> nemo_work: I'll test it in gutysy.
<humbolto> Is there anybody from canonical here?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: the one that you have
<nemo_work> Pici: the bug is that it can't read the svn 1.4 format
<nemo_work> so virtually entire UI is broken
<Pici> nemo_work: hrm.
<nemo_work> no file info, no version info
<nemo_work> no indication of changes
<I-hate-xp> ok, i am running it.........
<savvas> humbolto: apt-cache policy libc6
<savvas> !paste | humbolto
<ubotu> humbolto: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nemo_work> Pici: I'm surprised the bug was tagged fixed :)  I see no indication of patches (unneeded anyway)
<Pici> nemo_work: me too.
<I-hate-xp> savvas: do
<I-hate-xp> savvas: done
<I-hate-xp> savvas: then?
<addos> hmm, well, it still crashes even after a reboot. It seems to crash when I search for a plugin/codec from totem
<Pici> nemo_work: File a bug to have it synced from debian and cit this bug as a reason why.
<Pici> s/cit/cite
<nemo_work> oh well, I can wait 'till Oct. 18th to have a decent linux svn GUI I guess...
<nemo_work> Pici: funny. a new bug eh.
<nemo_work> fine.
<savvas> I-hate-xp: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i "nv"
<humbolto> savvas: did you have a look at the bug report?
<Pici> nemo_work: Or just add onto that bug and I'll change the status.
<humbolto> savvas: Bug #136337
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136337 in libc "libc6 and/or libc6-i686 upgrade fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136337
<I-hate-xp> savvas: identifier ..............  geforce2 ti  , things like that.
<savvas> I-hate-xp: paste at http://pastebin.ca please
<savvas> humbolto: wait for the release candidate if you're still in feisty
<addos> when is the release candidate going to be out?
<nemo_work> Pici: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/esvn/+bug/151289
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151289 in esvn "Please merge eSVN 0.6.12 from debian lenny/sid to Gutsy - fixes svn incompatibility." [Undecided,New] 
<savvas> addos: /topic
<I-hate-xp> savvas: wait a second.
<I-hate-xp> identifier  nvidia geforce2 ti
<I-hate-xp> driver nvidia
<I-hate-xp> device nvidia geforce2 ti
<I-hate-xp> roughly that.
<savvas> ah ok
<addos> why won't kill -9 kill those processes?
<savvas> addos: maybe something else re-runs them
<addos> does it have something to do with the D under the S in top?
<addos> nah, the pid doesn't change
<savvas> I-hate-xp: ok, follow my instructions: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak && sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<I-hate-xp> savvas: no more guidance??
<I-hate-xp> backup one, then edit it?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: you'll hit the down arrow keypad until you see the line Driver "nvidia"
<savvas> I-hate-xp: yes
<savvas> I-hate-xp: change the Driver "nvidia" to: Driver "nv"
<savvas> I-hate-xp: i.e. you backspace idia :P
<savvas> I-hate-xp: after that hit ctrl-x and answer y (twice I think)
<I-hate-xp> ok, following
<savvas> I-hate-xp: when that's done you should be back to command prompt, do: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<savvas> I-hate-xp: you should be able to run gnome now, correct?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: responce is OK
<savvas> I-hate-xp: it didn't show you the graphical login interface?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: wait, no luck
<savvas> I-hate-xp: errors?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: when i alt+f7 back to tty7, nothing shows
<savvas> I-hate-xp: it should take you back on its own
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> I-hate-xp: ok do this: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<I-hate-xp> though just now in the command line it says : starting the gnome manager ...........[ok] 
<savvas> I think that's the one for your new card
<I-hate-xp> savvas: ok, i run it........
<humbolto> savvas: I wait until the final release. But still the question is, if an upgrade will work. Is nothing changed concerning the libc6 upgrade process since Tribe 5 I can garantee it will not! I reproduced this bug several times!!!
<I-hate-xp> savvas: done
<savvas> I-hate-xp: ok now: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<I-hate-xp> savvas: done
<savvas> I-hate-xp: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<savvas> I-hate-xp: after that, reboot: sudo shutdown -r now
<I-hate-xp> savvas: how about sudo reboot?
<savvas> humbolto: if they haven't replied, my guess is that they are aware it exists, so it'd be better to check the release candidate tomorrow
<savvas> I-hate-xp: i like his one better :P
<bushwakko> my external mouse halts a sec everytime i type on my keyboard, my touchpad doesnt! what is the reason for this?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: done.
<I-hate-xp> savvas: reboot
<bushwakko> it does this in gpm in console too
<I-hate-xp> ing.........
<MikeDX> so, big question then. should i be using gutsy or shall i wait until final? I've been using ubuntu since last year so I'm not a stranger to apt/dpkg and I've used *nix systems since forever (since xenix in fact)
<humbolto> savvas: If they would know it exists, they would have set the bug to "Confirmed"!
<humbolto> Again, did anybody try an upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy lately???
<addos> why is the gutsy splash so much larger than the feisty splash?
<humbolto> Successfully?
<savvas> MikeDX: the real question is, can you take it if things are broken? :)
<MikeDX> well thats the thing isnt it... how broken is it?
<savvas> MikeDX: wait until tomorrow, the release candidate is due october 11th
<MikeDX> cool i'll do that
<savvas> MikeDX: it depends, for laptops there are a lot of people complaining
<MikeDX> im about to build a new system
<I-hate-xp> savvas: still no luck
<savvas> I-hate-xp: the graphical interface doesn't show? does it point out any errors?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: doesn't show
<I-hate-xp> savvas: silence
<I-hate-xp> savvas: silently
<savvas> I-hate-xp: do: uname -r
<I-hate-xp> 2.6.22-14-386
<savvas> I-hate-xp: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-386
<Pici> I-hate-xp: why are you running 386 and not generic?
<savvas> don't confuse him, his card isn't still working, one step at a time :P
<I-hate-xp> savvas: running apt-get .............
<savvas> I-hate-xp: is it installing it?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: yes
<I-hate-xp>  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-386
<savvas> yep
<savvas> I-hate-xp: after that: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<I-hate-xp> 16.7M. i have a slow connection, so still installing.........
<savvas> no probs
<savvas> :)
<savvas> let's hope this works though
<I-hate-xp> savvas: btw, how to copy&paste to putty??
<savvas> uh...
<savvas> you're doing this in putty?!
<I-hate-xp> savvas: i am using xp/putty, ubuntu/installing
<savvas> argh
<benzon> Is there any one that got Experience with emerald on Gutsy?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: for the love of.. how were you expecting to see a graphical user interface with putty?! plug the monitor to ubuntu!
* Pici facepalms
<benzon> I-hate-xp, Jesus use VNC if you want to the the desktop and remote controle your computer
<I-hate-xp> savvas: don't worry, the ubutu box is just by my side, i can see everything , with my reach
<I-hate-xp> within my reach.
<savvas> ah good
<savvas> but I still prefer the tty/console to be from there
<I-hate-xp> savvas: if it shows graphical, i won't miss it.
<savvas> I-hate-xp: when you give out the gdm restart command, do it from the ubuntu machine
<I-hate-xp> savvas: sure, i see
<addos> does anyone know why the ubuntu splash screen in gutsy is a lower resolution than the one in feisty?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: say, where is the bullet-proof X?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: if such a thing exists, i shouldn't have such fuss.
<I-hate-xp> savvas: did i miss it?
<MikeDX> uhm
<MikeDX> did i just hear that correctly?
<MikeDX> x over putty? :|
<Luke> my girlfriend is running gutsy and every time she updates some packages (i'm not sure which) her X stops working because of sync/resolution problems. she's got a dell inspiron laptop w/ ati graphics
<nemo_work> Pici: soo, any chance it'll make it into next week's release? I can be patient a week :)
<savvas> I-hate-xp: what bullet-proof X?
<MikeDX> Luke, I have that but only with kernel upgrades
<Luke> MikeDX: that could potentially be the problems
<savvas> I-hate-xp: if you want bullet-proof.. what are you doing in BETA? :)
<MikeDX> Luke usually its a gfx card driver reinstall because of the kernel module compatibility
<Luke> MikeDX: What fixed the problem once when I was changing the default res to 800x600
<MikeDX> how strange
<I-hate-xp> savvas: hoho, just a guess
<I-hate-xp> savvas: done with the module installation.
<savvas> the thing is, one you can't use a driver, you have to reconfigure the xserver-xorg
<savvas> I-hate-xp: ok, now naturally and not through ssh: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<addos> is there any easy way to download all of the source for a particular ubuntu release, without having to grab individual pieces?
<MikeDX> I-hate-xp: are you doing this in a vm?
<savvas> Luke: do you remember the reconfigure command? dpkg --configure ?
<MikeDX> is dpkg-reconfigure an alias for dpkg --configure?
<I-hate-xp> MikeDX: no.
<I-hate-xp> MikeDX: in a real machine
<savvas> ah, thanks MikeDX  ;)
<Luke> savvas: I think you mean dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<savvas> correct, Luke
<Luke> yea I've used that
<LjL> hi, on starting Kubuntu, apport informed me that kdeinit crashed, but that there was not enough free memory to send a report: http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/5691/kdeinitcrashqp3.png - this is what 'free' and 'ps aux' have to say on the issue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40159/ - it would seem to me that apache might be the problem, perhaps
<savvas> I-hate-xp: how's it going?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: odd, "there already appears to be an X server running on display 0 , blah blah "
<MikeDX> that'll be /etc/init.d/gdm restart that did that
* savvas scratches his head
<I-hate-xp> savvas: where should i shoot?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: reboot?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: try, but this time use: sudo shutdown -r now
<savvas> I never tried sudo reboot before
<MikeDX> you shouldnt ever have to reboot.. unless you are doing a kernel upgrade (and even thats debatable)
<MikeDX> sudo reboot works i think
<dfgas_> k, when gnome boots up, and i try to load ekiga it doesn't show up, but if i goto console and ps aux it shows it running, so if i kill it and re run it again it shows up then. any ideas?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: ok
<I-hate-xp> savvas: rebooting.........
<savvas> cross your fingers
<savvas> (works for me :P)
<I-hate-xp> savvas: btw, i also add 256M memory when replacing the old nvidia card. does it affect the whole thing?
<savvas> it shouldn't
<savvas> if you get to load the kernel, the memory shouldn't play a big part
<I-hate-xp> savvas: still no graphic desktop.
<savvas> argh
<savvas> I-hate-xp: any errors?
<apothus> exit
<I-hate-xp> savvas: it blinked for 3 times, then fell to silence....
<savvas> apothus: the door to the left ;)
<savvas> I-hate-xp: no errors? no blue screen telling you it failed to do something?
<Pici> I'm wondering why bulletproof-x isnt coming up
<I-hate-xp> savvas: i can feel that it struggled,
<I-hate-xp> savvas: no blue, just dark screen. i am using an old monitor, philips 105s
<savvas> well I can feel that something's broken
<albert23> Whoopie: ping uswsusp
<savvas> I-hate-xp: do this (no ssh): sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bazhang> albert23: you did the patch?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: can you figure out what are necessary to motivate a nvidia card?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: when it's time to select drivers for the card, select "nv"
<albert23> bazhang: yes I did. But now I have a problem: my swap is not recognized anymore
<I-hate-xp> savvas: ok, i will do it
<bazhang> albert23: wow. so that is a real show-stopper bug then
<savvas> I-hate-xp: I have no idea :\ the modules should help load it up
<albert23> bazhang: possibly, I'll try on motu
<Whoopie> albert23: hi
<Whoopie> albert23: is the swap correctly set in /etc/uswsusp.conf ?
<albert23> Whoopie: It looks like uswsusp killd my swap device. I had swap recognized, but now not anymore
<albert23> Whoopie: the swap was in uswsusp correcly
<Whoopie> so no swap with "free" ?
<albert23> /var/log/syslog:Oct 10 16:10:35 BTO kernel: [   56.749506]  Unable to find swap-space signature
<albert23> before 16.10 it was recognized
<Whoopie> albert23: did you resume successfully or not?
<Whoopie> albert23: could you do "sudo mkswap /dev/sdaXXX", reboot and try again?
<albert23> With uswsusp the hibernate seemed successfull, but resume was just a normal reboot
<savvas> I-hate-xp: hang in there :)
<albert23> without uswsusp I got warned I did not have swap
<Whoopie> albert23: ok, and to "sudo update-initramfs -k 2.6.22-14-generic" -c"
<Whoopie> s/to/do
<I-hate-xp> savvas: done reconfigure
<albert23> Another point: when installing uswsusp, it regenerated all my initrd versions. When I removed it, it only regenerated the last initrd
<I-hate-xp> savvas: then?
<Whoopie> albert23: you already deinstalled?
<albert23> Sure
<bushwakko> my intel hda isn't working in gutsy
<bushwakko> I have all the devices and everything
<bushwakko> everything seems fine
<bushwakko> just there is no sound
<bushwakko> I have set all available channels to max
<albert23> Just to see if hibernate would work correctly without uswsusp. I can re-install uswsusp without problem
<MTecknology> why can't I get screen brightness to work? :(
<MTecknology> I can't think of anything else to try
<Whoopie> albert23: would be great if you installed again and try the steps above.
<Whoopie> sorry for the typos
<SeanConnery> is there some reason I have 659 updates for gutsy?
<albert23> Whoopie: so first the mkswap, then reboot and install uswsusp again?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: hi, there?
<Whoopie> albert23: yes, and after Installing, regenerate the initramfs.
<albert23> Whoopie: but uswsusp regenerated the initrd itself. Was that not enough?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: ok, i succeed,
<I-hate-xp> savvas: thanks, i see the desktop again.....  1000*1000 thanks
<savvas> I-hate-xp: great
<MikeDX> :\
<savvas> I-hate-xp: not done yet :)
<I-hate-xp> savvas: oh?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: guide me
<savvas> I-hate-xp: login, go to the system > administration > restricted drivers manager
<savvas> I-hate-xp: enable the driver there
<I-hate-xp> savvas: hey, i don't see the section as > restricted drivers manager
<I-hate-xp> savvas: how to add it?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: serious?
<nalioth> anybody have udevd taking 100% cpu on startup?  i kill it and restart it and it behaves after that
<savvas> I-hate-xp: in a terminal type: gksu restricted-manager
<I-hate-xp> savvas: yes, serious
<MTecknology> Anybody want to help me figure out why screen brightness works in 7.04 but not 7.10?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: does it come up?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: no. it looks like i don't have the package installed.
<I-hate-xp>  savvas : install it now?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: sudo apt-get install --reinstall restricted-manager restricted-manager-core
<albert23> Whoopie: mkswap changed the uuid, need another reboot
<savvas> I-hate-xp: are you using ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon beta or something else?
<I-hate-xp> gutsy beta
<I-hate-xp> savvas: installation done
<savvas> well don't get me wrong but someone must've played with it
<savvas> I-hate-xp: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Pici> I-hate-xp: kubuntu or ubuntu?
<avu> I just tried downloading the gutsy beta and can't find the image on any mirror. (e.g. http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/ - as linked on http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta)
<avu> where shall I look instead?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: ubuntu.  i have seen the restricted driver manager and enabled the driver.
<I-hate-xp> savvas: is that all?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: you should restart
<savvas> I-hate-xp: well.. do you want to install the -generic kernel ?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: advantages?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: probably none, but it's more acceptable, I think the other kernel images will be "fading"
<knofi> hi, i don`t know wether im right here, but i have a problem with cups...
<knofi> i tried the hal-backend an got this error-message:
<knofi> Unknown "/usr/lib/cups/backend/hal failed"
<I-hate-xp> savvas: installing the ubuntu-desktop
<knofi> what does it mean and how can i make it work?
<MTecknology_> there's a spelling error in the topic
<I-hate-xp> savvas: one question, i upgrade from 7.04, how come that i don't have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<MTecknology_> s/than/then
<savvas> I-hate-xp:  :) that means that you removed it while installing something, someone was playing with your apt packages
<bazhang> :}
<bazhang> MTecknology_: nice eye!
<I-hate-xp> savvas: someone? hacker?? so frightening
<savvas> I-hate-xp: well it could be either you, or a package from third party repository sources
<I-hate-xp> savvas: it seems compiz is not working
<savvas> or a hacker, why not :p
<savvas> I-hate-xp: did you restart?
<MTecknology> anybody in here able to change the topic?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: i believe in its security. i thought no hacker could break into my system.
<I-hate-xp> savvas: not yet, installing the desktop package
<sniperjam> hi, ive got a weird ubuntu problem
<MTecknology> sniperjam, as do many others
<sniperjam> laptop screen ggot replaced, now the titlebars are massive, it's like that on livecds as well
<sniperjam> it is at native resolution
<avatar_> you got an laptop screen with an lower native resolution back?
<sniperjam> no, the screen is the same res
<sniperjam> everything is the same except for the title bars of windows
<sniperjam> im thinking it might be a slightly different model of screen?
<MTecknology> !ops | Topic: s/than/then
<ubotu> Topic: s/than/then: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Pici> MTecknology: ...
<LjL> ...
<Amaranth> Not. Cool.
<MTecknology> sorry, I couldn't find anyone
<Amaranth> So ignore it, jeez
<LjL> MTecknology: i thought you know when !ops is supposed to be used
<Pici> MTecknology: You said you would go to -ops about it, not !ops
<MTecknology> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<I-hate-xp> savvas: done with desktop installation, rebooting
<Hobbsee> idiot.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Gutsy Gibbon" | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | This channel is for Gutsy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty join #ubuntu | Gutsy still has bugs and it is advised that you know dpkg/apt well before running it. | If you find a problem file a bug report first with all the info you have on the issue then come here
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<MTecknology> sorry....
<Amaranth> sniperjam: This is a bug between Xorg, libmetacity, and compiz
<I-hate-xp> savvas: more guidance?
<sniperjam> so it's a known problem?
<Amaranth> sniperjam: specifically, when libmetacity is used by compiz to draw the window decorations it seems to ignore GNOME's DPI override
<Hobbsee> not like it's worth pinging ~10 people about something of likely importance, when i'ts just a topic change.  sheesh.
<Amaranth> sniperjam: Only on a small number of intel systems iirc
<sniperjam> ok
<Amaranth> sniperjam: And only if your xorg.conf is not setup correctly
<sniperjam> this is both from a install where i havent changed xorg.conf and from a live cd
<sniperjam> i'm tryingg fesity now
<sniperjam> live cd
<Amaranth> Yes well I didn't say the install setup xorg.conf correctly
<Amaranth> In this case it can't, your monitor isn't giving enough info
<sniperjam> ok
<Amaranth> Which would explain why having the screen replaced would suddenly make this happen
<sniperjam> ok yes i get it
<savvas> I-hate-xp: yes, update regularly :)
<sniperjam> any idea if it will be fixed it gutsy final?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: if it's a kernel image wait for a day
<I-hate-xp> savvas: odd thing is that before reboot, i choose tty8 to display the "GDM Restart". after reboot, it again becomes dark screen, no desktop again
<Amaranth> sniperjam: It won't
<sniperjam> ama: or could i just disable compiz?
<Amaranth> sniperjam: Actually if you disable compiz then reenable it the problem goes away
<sniperjam> ah ok, thanks:D
<Amaranth> Until your next reboot/logout
<sniperjam> but if i disable compiz will it go away for ever?
<Amaranth> yeah
<sniperjam> ok thanks
<savvas> I-hate-xp: apt-cache show policy linux-restricted-modules-common
<I-hate-xp> savvas: remember " appears to be an ...running on display :0"? it suggests using higher(ctrl+alt+f8) to display
<savvas> I-hate-xp: try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<I-hate-xp> where should i paste the output??
<Pici> !paste | I-hate-xp
<ubotu> I-hate-xp: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<I-hate-xp> savvas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40162/
<savvas> I-hate-xp: try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<I-hate-xp> savvas: yes, updating
<savvas> I-hate-xp: any packages with linux- inside ?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: wait.......
<I-hate-xp> savvas: my speed is slow, net
<savvas> sure ok
<I-hate-xp> savvas: i also run putty over ssh
<I-hate-xp> savvas: linux-headers-2.6.22-14
<savvas> I-hate-xp: no problem here, as far as you do gdm restart and dpkg-reconfigure naturally :)
<I-hate-xp> savvas: linux- ===linux-headers-2.6.22-14 ??
<I-hate-xp> savvas: is that what we are looking for?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: generic. 18.6M
<savvas> I-hate-xp: generic?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: yes
<savvas> weird
<savvas> I-hate-xp: when it's done, do: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<savvas> I'll tell you how to remove the unnecessary ones later
<I-hate-xp> savvas: ok.
<I-hate-xp> 3 minutes more
<I-hate-xp> thank you for help all through
<savvas> n/p this was my problem back in edgy :)
<I-hate-xp> u prefer generic?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: i am using celeron 1.7G. is there an i686 for its better performance?
<savvas> I have generic
<Pici> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Pici> Most people are using generic
<I-hate-xp> Pici: oh, i see the point now
<I-hate-xp> savvas: "sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic " asks me to downloading 117M!! downloading.
<I-hate-xp> savvas: ...........
<I-hate-xp> savvas: i got rather confused with above mentioned/downloaded/updated packages
<I-hate-xp> savvas: looks so alike, but  different.
<contrast83> Pici: I always wondered about what that "-generic" meant (with Ubuntu being my first distro). Thanks for the info. :-)
<Pici> Yep, np
<quigz> so how many bugs are left now?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: if you want to, if you don't, we'll continue with -386 for now
<I-hate-xp> savvas: i choose generic for now
<I-hate-xp> i am convinced
<savvas> ok
<I-hate-xp> 91%
<I-hate-xp> replacing ...
<I-hate-xp> Running depmod.
<I-hate-xp> update-initramfs:
<savvas> I-hate-xp: after that is done: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep "title"
<I-hate-xp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40166/
<I-hate-xp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40167/
<I-hate-xp> savvas: comments?
<MattJ> Can anyone explain why the other machines on my LAN are now called foohostname.local instead of foohostname?
<lemsx2> MattJ: cat /etc/resolv.conf has "domain local" ?
<lemsx2> MattJ: or perhaps your /etc/hostname ? (and check /etc/hosts)
<prakriti> when i print, i get two printer icons and only one shows print jobs
<MattJ> No mention of "local" in any of them
<savvas> I-hate-xp: apt-cache policy linux-generic
<lemsx2> MattJ: are you using avahi (I guess that's the default nowadaways)
<savvas> I-hate-xp: what's the server you're using?
<MattJ> Yes, it is in Gutsy by default afaik
<MattJ> But I thought it was in Feisty too
<I-hate-xp> savvas: what server??
<lemsx2> MattJ: personally I like the .local stuff (MacOSX and Windows both use them)
<I-hate-xp> 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/restricted Packages
<MattJ> lemsx2: Ok, I didn't know
<I-hate-xp> savvas: official european sourse
<savvas> I-hate-xp: ok, wait a sec
<MattJ> lemsx2: I don't mind it either, it makes sense. I just wasn't sure why the change (and it took a minute to figure out what had happened to my other PCs on the network)
<savvas> I-hate-xp: do you know how to boot to a different kernel when you reboot?
<I-hate-xp> press ESC when grup load
<savvas> I-hate-xp: yep, great! you will select 2.6.22-14-generic
<I-hate-xp> savvas: or, edit menu.list
<I-hate-xp> savvas: reboot now??
<savvas> I-hate-xp: yep
<kevlar_> How do you install grub on a particular hard drive....it installed it on the HD0 , I need it on HD2
<jewbilee> can anyone recommend a good media player for music?
<savvas> kevlar_: at the end of the installation in the livecd there's an "advanced" button
<kevlar_> Problem 1, problem 2, when I run the grub the screen goes blank, but when I run RECOVERY, I can "init 5" and it starts up X like nothing was wrong...
<kevlar_> savvas, well, Im past that point, Im in...I need to change it from within...
<kevlar_> Im running GG 64bit
<savvas> kevlar_: maybe grub-install
<savvas> ot sure
<savvas> *not sure
<kevlar_> Something is wrong between grub and login....when I run recovery and init 5 no problem. but after grub it goes blank
<kevlar_> yes
<kevlar_> it is grub-install
<kevlar_> but I dont know the command
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<savvas> Usage: grub-install [OPTION]  install_device
<savvas> Install GRUB on your drive.
<kevlar_> right
<kevlar_> so how does the text look for that?
<kevlar_> grub-install (hd2)
<kevlar_> ?
<savvas> Usage: grub-install [OPTION]  install_device
<savvas> Install GRUB on your drive.
<savvas> oops
<savvas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-62dd4ea50c42fb3113752a272d7100469d733668
<savvas> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html#Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall
<kevlar_> websites?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: sorry, rebooted, no desktop
<I-hate-xp> savvas: just like before.
<kevlar_> ahhh the second site has it
<savvas> I-hate-xp: sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.22-14-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<I-hate-xp> savvas: purged
<savvas> I-hate-xp: sudo update-grub
<savvas> I-hate-xp: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx
<I-hate-xp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40170/
<sparsec> So, anyone knows whether rt2500 with WPA is working in gutsy? Is it safe to upgrade now, with respect to it?
<savvas> gnomefreak: do you know if geforce4 mx440 cards use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<I-hate-xp> done with grub
<Dr_willis> savvas,  i belive those are glx-Legacy
<databuddy> savvas lol@hostname
<databuddy> er
<Dr_willis> savvas,  i looked at that list just the other day for another guy. :)
<databuddy> I-hate-xp lol@nick XD
<savvas> heh :p
<kevlar_> Why is he reinstalling nvidia?
<savvas> Dr_willis: you know the list?
<savvas> kevlar_: long story
<I-hate-xp> savvas: done with glx
<kevlar_> k
<kevlar_> I updated the kernel too, will I need to do that?
<Dr_willis> savvas,  i got to it from the !nvidia factoud.. followed a link to the actual nvdia info.. then that site had a actuial link to the Nvidia page..
<I-hate-xp> databuddy: lol
<savvas> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> some of these factoids need cleaning up. :)
<savvas> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<pvandewyngaerde> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<savvas> 'ere we go
<mweichert> Whenever I upgrade libxml2 to 2.6.30.dfsg-2ubuntu1, most of my gnome apps break
<mweichert> and I'm forced to downgrade
<mweichert> so I thought I'd pop in here and see if anyone else was having issues?
<savvas> GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X 0x0181
<savvas> GeForce4 MX 440 0x0171
<savvas> nvidia-glx :)
<databuddy> Below are the legacy GPUs that are no longer supported in the unified driver. These GPUs will continue to be maintained through the special legacy NVIDIA GPU driver releases. >> several geforce4
<databuddy> heh  and there's the riva tnt2 my roomate has :P
<savvas> databuddy: "The 1.0-96xx driver supports the following set of GPUs:"
<databuddy> savvas geforce4 not listed under the -69
<savvas> I-hate-xp: ok, now no ssh: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<databuddy> 96***
<databuddy> arg
<databuddy> i mean that 1.0-71xx doesnt list em
<databuddy> the 96 does
<databuddy> crap im just waking up
* databuddy walks away from failure.
<savvas> nvidia-glx (which corresponds to the 96xx driver)
<savvas> ok:p
<savvas> we solved that piece of the puzzle
<savvas> I-hate-xp: no graphical desktop interface?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: no. same error" appear to be an .....running"
<Dr_willis> Wowsers - Im on Strike..
<savvas> I-hate-xp: try this: sudo nvidia-installer --help
<savvas> I-hate-xp: does it say command not found?
<I-hate-xp> help available
<savvas> gah
<savvas> I-hate-xp: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx
<savvas> what's the output?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: did you install an nvidia driver from the nvidia website or use a program called envy ?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: no env
<savvas> is that, no, I used envy, or no, I used the driver from nvidia.com? :p
<I-hate-xp> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx says : remove glx
<qzio> anyone but me that has problem with dimming the screen, suspend on laptop lid close etc?
<I-hate-xp> i don't use envy
<savvas> ok
<qzio> it works .. "sometime" where sometime is at unknown kernel etc. because of the gutsy-updates all the time.
<qzio> am i doing something wrong? or is it beta-bugs?
<qzio> oh, im on a macbook btw
<savvas> I-hate-xp: paste me the whole output please
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
(I-hate-xp/#ubuntu+1) savvas: reading? for composing essays?
(savvas/#ubuntu+1) I-hate-xp: blog posting :)
(I-hate-xp/#ubuntu+1) oh, i see .
<I-hate-xp> this card got me
<savvas> look, if everything fails, at least we know that "nv" works :P
<savvas> a clean install of the ubuntu should do it, but I wouldn't suggest it right now, since release candidate is tomorrow
<I-hate-xp> savvas: yes.
<I-hate-xp> dowload done
<savvas> I-hate-xp: do you have a separate /home partition? guess not
<savvas> I-hate-xp: ok, sudo sh it
<I-hate-xp> yes, i have
<savvas> sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.01-pkg1.run
<Konam> launchpad is off here
<savvas> Konam: works here
<savvas> Konam: try www.live.com :p
<I-hate-xp> savvas: i have separate /home
<I-hate-xp> savvas: this one seems rights, so far so good
<savvas> I-hate-xp: great, then if this installer fails, you can try install ubuntu again and format the / (root) partition
<I-hate-xp> savvas: no, i won't do that. don't give up
<I-hate-xp> installation complete
<savvas> !
<savvas> seriously? :)
<savvas> great
<savvas> I-hate-xp: reboot the machine
<I-hate-xp>  Please update your XF86Config or   xorg.conf file as appropriate;
<I-hate-xp>  see the file   /usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README for details.
<I-hate-xp> it says that .
<I-hate-xp>  reboot now??
<savvas> I-hate-xp: can you edit manually as before with nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make it point to "nv" ?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: yes i can, but why back to nv??
<savvas> I-hate-xp: so that it doesn't load the nvidia driver
<I-hate-xp> we just installed, why don't we load it?
<savvas> it's meant to be removed
<savvas> this is the driver for the old card
<nikolaj> anyone how have problem with Nvidia driver?
<savvas> I want to remove all the files that are leftovers from before
<I-hate-xp> savvas: so , to "nv " now?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: yes, Driver "nv"
<I-hate-xp> then reboot?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: yep
<nikolaj> what kind of Nvidia card
<I-hate-xp> nikolaj: geforce4 mx 440
<nikolaj> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<savvas> NO
<savvas> no envy
<nikolaj> Why
<Pici> noooo
<nikolaj> it is work
<nikolaj> ing
<I-hate-xp> that site is blocked from China
<Pici> !envy | nikolaj
<ubotu> nikolaj: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<nikolaj> That did not work for me
<I-hate-xp> savvas: nv works ,and i see desktop now.
<I-hate-xp> savvas: gnome
<savvas> I-hate-xp: ok, do this now: sudo nvidia-installer --uninstall
<Matir> anyone know why certain regions of an opengl app would flicker under compiz?  for example, where my 3d app is over my gkrellm, it flickers white
<I-hate-xp> savvas: so heart-breaking to see it goes again.........
<savvas> I-hate-xp: don't worry, I think I have a backup plan
<savvas> I-hate-xp: the nv driver has nothing to do with nvidia driver :) you'll still have the desktop
<I-hate-xp> savvas: ok,
<I-hate-xp> savvas: doing........
<savvas> I-hate-xp: tell me if it gives you any warning or error
<ba5e> hey, i'm getting a "direct rendering: No" with an ATI x1950Pro, but compiz fusion is working....how do I fix this? Im using the reps driver for ati
<atiredmachine> Hey, since I installed Gusty GIbbon I'm having a weird screen resolution problem where sometimes when I boot up my desktop looks mostly normal, but if I move my mouse to the right or down edge of the screen my desktop moves sideways and I see it is surrounded by black on those edges.
<I-hate-xp> savvas: no error, completed
<ba5e> 2 questions at once! wow
<savvas> I-hate-xp: great, restart the machine again
<I-hate-xp> savvas: yes?
<savvas> ba5e: from the restricted drivers manager?
<atiredmachine> any ideas, anybody? if I go to Screen Resolution Preferences it is set at 1920x1200 (instead of 1440x900 like its supposed to), but it won't let me change it.
<I-hate-xp> savvas: using nv?? to boot again?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: yes
<I-hate-xp> savvas: ok.
<I-hate-xp> savvas: rebooting..........
<savvas> I-hate-xp: I want to be as clean removal as possible, hence the reboot
<I-hate-xp> savvas: flawlessly, to gnome again
<savvas> I-hate-xp: ok now: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<marfi> when i boot up, the network monitor usedto show up in running tasks. it decided to stop comming up, and now it is that many more clicks for me to connect to an access point. anyone know the name of the process?
<ba5e> savvas: I believe so
<marfi> it recently happened since i was running gutsy
<savvas> ba5e: don't believe, did you check it from system > administration > restricted drivers manager? :)
<I-hate-xp> savvas: installing glx..........
<ba5e> wierd, I have xorg-driver-fglrx and xserver-xorg-video-ati installed.....could that be the problem savvas?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: ok, after that: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<savvas> ba5e: probably
<ba5e> which one should I have?
<savvas> ba5e: I've no idea, I'm using nvidia myself :)
<savvas> any ATI users here? :D
<I-hate-xp> savvas: done
<Dr_willis> i got a few of each
<savvas> I-hate-xp: great, reboot :)
<I-hate-xp> savvas: reboot again??
<savvas> I-hate-xp: yes!
<Dr_willis> and do it right this time., :)
<savvas> lol
<I-hate-xp> savvas: too many reboots today, more than a normal year
<Dr_willis> Shout "Reboooooooooooot!" when you do it.
<savvas> I-hate-xp: no offense, but as I said, I want it as clean as possible
<I-hate-xp> savvas: ok, understand,
<I-hate-xp> i back u
<I-hate-xp> second u
<Milos_SD> Will Gutsy Gibon have 2.6.23 or 2.6.22 kernel?
<savvas> Milos_SD: verovatno 22-15 :)
<I-hate-xp> savvas: ok, now?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: you're in gnome?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: yes
<savvas> I-hate-xp: glxinfo | grep rendering
<I-hate-xp>  unable to open display
<I-hate-xp> i have a notice popup right up corner in gnome
<I-hate-xp> savvas: ??
<Milos_SD> savvas, da li ce da ima CFS patch onda barem? Mada, mogu da stave i 2.6.23, izasao je pre dva dana, a jos uvek nije bio kernel freeze..
<Milos_SD> :)
<savvas> I-hate-xp: what notice?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: something XGL changed, etc
<savvas> I-hate-xp: no ssh: glxinfo | grep rendering
<prakriti> on my lappy i had compiz-fusion working great in feisty w/ trevino's repositories
<savvas> in a gnome terminal
<prakriti> but now with gutsy I seem to have lost direct rendering
<prakriti> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<prakriti> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<prakriti> what might I do to try and fix it
<prakriti> its an i915 chipset
<prakriti> [   15.348000]  agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.
<savvas> prakriti: try from restricted drivers manager, uncheck the driver and check it again and reboot
<prakriti> its a restricted driver?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: could not find RGB GLX visual
<prakriti> since when?
<prakriti> it doesn't show up there
<I-hate-xp> savvas: XLib: extension GLX missing on display 0:0
<savvas> prakriti: ah sorry, you're using intel, my bad, don't know :)
<prakriti> :)
<prakriti> its col
<prakriti> cool
<savvas> I-hate-xp: go to the restricted drivers manager
<I-hate-xp> savvas: ok
<savvas> I-hate-xp: is the driver checked and in use ?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: not in use
<savvas> um..
<savvas> I-hate-xp: check it
<I-hate-xp> savvas: needs reboot
<savvas> I-hate-xp: I'll have to go in 5 minutes, sorry :\
<savvas> I-hate-xp: do it
<I-hate-xp> savvas: ok,
<I-hate-xp> savvas: hope settle it with the last reboot
<savvas> me too
<I-hate-xp> savvas: so, restricted driver != 7186??
<savvas> I-hate-xp: no, the geforce4 mx is using 96xx driver
<savvas> it boots in gnome? :\
<I-hate-xp> savvas: dark screen again.
<savvas> gah
<savvas> I-hate-xp: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx
<I-hate-xp> savvas: i remember long ago when playing with emerald, i add an xgl session to gnome. doesn't affect this?
<I-hate-xp> savvas: ok
<savvas> I-hate-xp: sudo killall -9 gdm && sudo killall -9 Xorg
<savvas> I-hate-xp: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver to Driver "nv"
<I-hate-xp> savvas: ok
<I-hate-xp> back to nv and wait for the final version to arrive? 7.10
<savvas> I-hate-xp: hopefully that will work
<savvas> I-hate-xp: if you want to test the nvidia driver directly, you can try: wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/96.43.01/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.01-pkg1.run
<I-hate-xp> done with nano
<I-hate-xp> savvas: should i reboot or go straightly to 96.43?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: straight if you want to try it
<I-hate-xp> after 96.43 then?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: sudo sh NV...
<I-hate-xp> then ?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<savvas> I-hate-xp: then reboot
<I-hate-xp> ok
<I-hate-xp> 9643 supports gf4 Mx440?
<savvas> I-hate-xp: then if it falls dark again: sudo nvidia-installer --uninstall and after that reboot, change the driver to "nv" again and reboot once more
<savvas> yes
<savvas> nvidia-glx = 96xx
<I-hate-xp> savvas: ok.
<savvas> I'm out, I hope it works
<I-hate-xp> bye, thanks
<savvas> I-hate-xp: use "savvas:" and tell me what happens, I'd like to know, cheers :)
<Milos_SD> I-hate-xp, I have GF4 MX, and 96.31 driver ...
<Milos_SD> and it is working ...
<I-hate-xp> Milos_SD: email me your xorg.conf to gaoghy@gmail.com
<gabbarinho> hello
<I-hate-xp> savvas: thx, i see.
<gabbarinho> so, is compiz fusion ready for prime time?
<Milos_SD> I-hate-xp ... check your mail ...
<I-hate-xp> Milos_SD: thx
<Dr_willis> gabbarinho,  a few little issues here and there.. but over all - useable
<gabbarinho> how's performance?
<Dr_willis> gabbarinho,  if you can avoide the eye-candy overload. :) its actually a little  bit helpfull performance wise
<Dr_willis> my 8800gtsxxx has no isssues with it. :)
<bastid_raZor> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) is just one of the errors i'm getting while trying to upgrade to gutsy
<gabbarinho> ah :)
<Dr_willis> 6800 can do it decently well also.
<Dr_willis> sluggish on a few nvidia laptops ive seen. Dont work at all on my x200m ati laptop
<gabbarinho> well, I'm a relatively new ubuntu user, but I used a Mac until recently
<bastid_raZor> apparently 14 packages had dependecy issues and are left unconfigured
<gabbarinho> obviously I loved the expose feature
<Dr_willis> gabbarinho,  it has that feature i seen.. but never use it.  so not sure how it compares to the apple version
<gabbarinho> hmm... well, I've got a Geforce 7950 on my desktop, so it should be fine there
<gabbarinho> my laptop's video might not cut it
<Dr_willis> i  recall toying with it on apple once or twice. and did3ent see what was so great about the expose.  then again. I keep everything fullscreen and just alt-tab about
<Dr_willis> Or with compiz - use Super-Tab :) looks purtier
<gabbarinho> well, I used the F9 feature exclusively
<gabbarinho> you know, the key that makes all the windows fit in one screen :)
<gabbarinho> it helped immensely with multitasking :)
<gabbarinho> but I guess compiz has that
<Dr_willis> i dident see how it really helped. :) but i dont sit there watching 10+ 1/2 sized windows..
<gabbarinho> I spent 30 minutes watching all the youtube videos and I'm not sure which are the standard features and which are the plugins
<prakriti> hrm
<prakriti> it seems glxgears crashes X :(
<Dr_willis> EVERYTHING is a plugin. :)
<gabbarinho> well, I tend to have about 10 firefox windows open at any time
<prakriti> the X logs say that direct rendering is enabled
<Dr_willis> one thing about compiz - its tweakable.
<gabbarinho> ah :)
<prakriti> but glxinfo says it isn't
<bazhang> gabbarinho: that's the scale effect, and it is much faster, at least with your desktop card--I have nearly the same one
<gabbarinho> then I guess some plugins are more mature and stable than others?
<prakriti> and glxgears crash's x
<gabbarinho> that's great
<gabbarinho> I would've been happy to have just the features similar to expose, but it seems compiz can do so much more
<riotkittie> expose <3
<kRush> what's the use to expose exaclty? besides looking cool
<gabbarinho> well, on a mac it's extremely useful
<gabbarinho> because you don't have a taskbar as in windows
<gabbarinho> so if you've got many instances of the same application running, it's not convenient to choose between them without expose
<finalbeta> if you use expose, you should use it to replace the taskbar. that's it is mighty fine
<ryancr_> I just did an update and the new 14 kernel came in, now I cant' boot into it. I get udev-event: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit   any ideas?
<riotkittie> ryancr_: were the 14 kernel modules downloaded?
<Dr_willis> whats going to be scary - a year or so from now - after everyone has made up a dozen + plugins.. theres going to be so much eye candy for compiz
<riotkittie> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, hey
<riotkittie> oh wait. thats not it is it.
<riotkittie> if its useful eye candy, i'm all for it.
<reverseblade> when I am using nvidia driver I am getting some temporary freezes
<Dr_willis> folding airplane minimizing windows = a must have.
<riotkittie> or at least amusing useless eyecandy. <thinks back to desktop sheep on win95>
<gabbarinho> yeah, although I'm sure some will be more pretty than functional :)
<Dr_willis> The 'show window previews on the taskbar buttons' is handy feature for me. and wife likes the 'zoom
<bastid_raZor> sheep heh
<Dr_willis>  feature.
<kRush> so expose on mac is what plugin in compiz?
<ryancr_> riotkittie: good question, let me check
<Dr_willis> theres a plugin called compiz
<Dr_willis> err expose :)
<bazhang> kRush: scale in compiz-fusion
<gabbarinho> i guess i'll find out which ones are useful for me through trial and error
<Dr_willis> oh wait its 'expo'
<kling0n> hmm anyone know why I can't load either kvm-intel or kvm-amd on an athlon xp 2200 ?
<gabbarinho> do you use the rotating cube?
<riotkittie> expo <3
<bazhang> not expo, it's scale ;}
<gabbarinho> on first glance i have to say it didn't seem like something that would be extraordinarily useful
<riotkittie> scale is nice, too.
<Dr_willis> expo shrinks all the desktops so they all show up on one screen.. interesting.. but not too handy. unless ya like it i guess.
<riotkittie> i think the cube's only purpose is to fill my husband with envy as he slinks back to his xp box
<Dr_willis> exp with my 2 wide screen monitors
<ryancr_> riotkittie: yes it shows both the restricted-modules and the ubuntu-modules are installed for 2.6.22.-14
<gabbarinho> well, that's the thing - it's useful when you have limited screen real estate
<gabbarinho> it was a life saver on my 1024x768 powerbook
<Dr_willis> which 'scale' are we refering to?
<gabbarinho> essentially made the small screen "bigger"
<gabbarinho> speaking of xp, i was surprised just how useless aero was
<bazhang> scale shows all the open windows; you can then choose them from the backdrop.
<Dr_willis> Shift-Alt-up resizes all windows and spreads them out on the desktop it seems.. but i release the keys and it pops back :)
<riotkittie> i like scale. it's better than switching to each desktop to find out if something needs attention.
<Dr_willis> By the times its drawn them all - i could of alt-tab'ed to  what i want. heh
<bazhang> you can configure that to do it with a corner of the screen as well.
<gabbarinho> well, that _sounds_ like expose
<riotkittie> err expo.
<Dr_willis> riotkittie,  yea. i just use the one desktop with 2 wide screen monitors. I dont need a lot of them
<bazhang> exactly like Mac expose
<riotkittie> ah. i have four.
<gabbarinho> yikes
<gabbarinho> four!
<bascule> what does mac expose do?
<gabbarinho> it displays all the windows in one screen
<Dr_willis> i actually have 4 desktops set.. but only got stuff on #1
<gabbarinho> another key brings up all the instances of a single program
<Dr_willis> when ya get multi monitors going. you can really alter your work habbits
<gabbarinho> i am sure
<gabbarinho> how big are your monitors?
<riotkittie> i hope i can get multimonitors going at some point. :|
<Dr_willis> one 22 in, one 19in. :)
<gabbarinho> wow
<bascule> are laptop multi monitors easy to do, in-built and external?
<^Ocean^> Okay, Im having a problem, I Can't log into Gnome, Or KDE Unless I loginto the Failsafe option.  Problem started after upgrade from Feisty, too Gutsy
<gabbarinho> I was thinking about upgrading to a single 22"
<gabbarinho> yes, it is
<Dr_willis> i had single 22, then bought a new pc. that came with the 19. so i pluged it in also.
<kRush> btw is Snapping Windows plugin avoid snap modifier working for you guys?
<Dr_willis> its my 'conky' screen :)
<Dr_willis> and a few other apps on it.
<riotkittie> i have a 17 and a 15. <weep>
<^Ocean^> I love dual Display
<Dr_willis> id like dual display IF some programs where not so STUPID about them
<gabbarinho> yeah, I can certainly see how a second monitor would be very useful
<Dr_willis> one or few apps can really annoy ya with their braindeadness. :)
<^Ocean^> I had a 19" LCD  Stop working on me, so i bought a 22" Wide lcd, then pluggin in my 19 for shits and gigles it decided to work again, now I run them both
<kling0n> Dr_willis: I just ordered my new 22" monitor :)
<gabbarinho> examples, doc?
<riotkittie> i tried getting my second monitor going under feisty... it did not go well  :|
<Dr_willis> gabbarinho,  last i noticed if ya take vmware and 'fullscreen' it - it decides to fullscreen across BOTH monitors
<Dr_willis> putting the virtual machien right on the border.,
<^Ocean^> riotkittie, What video card ?
<gabbarinho> ah
<riotkittie> ati x300se :|
<Dr_willis> Songbird likes to pop up right in the middle also
<gabbarinho> btw, do you get an nvidia control panel with the ubuntu drivers like in windows?
<Dr_willis> even with just kde/gnome/ubuntu - some times a dialog pops up on the 2nd monitor when it should be on the 1st
<^Ocean^> oh, no idea about ATI cards lol
<Dr_willis> gabbarinho,  the nvidia tools have a similer tool. not as detailed.
<^Ocean^> gabbarinho, You get somthing called nvidia-settings Does everything you need it too
<Konam> Am I the only one who get this 'white slashes' on the window borders with compiz enabled nVidia card: http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/3956/pantallazoml6.png
<Konam> someone knows a workaround?
<gabbarinho> that's good to know
<atlef> Konam:  yes i did
<^Ocean^> Konam, You try a dif theme ?
<Konam> atlef do you know a workaround? do you have an nvidia card?
<atlef> but haven'nt noticed it lately
<Konam> ^Ocean^ no I didn't
<^Ocean^> Konam, They another theme,  make sure its not a Theme issue vs a compiz issue ?
<Konam> ^Ocean^ ok, I'll try another one
<^Ocean^> that would the first thing i would try ahaha
<Konam> ^Ocean^ I'm trying compiz now, I didn't thought about that
<prakriti> arrrggg
<prakriti> Xgl fails me :(
<prakriti> If I load failsafe X then my direct rendering works.
<Konam> ^Ocean^ still happening :(
<^Ocean^> HMM
<^Ocean^> try playing with verious settings.. see if u can possibly narrow down the issue ?
<MTecknology> ubuntu isn't picking up my scanner :(
<TheInfinity> anyone here who knows why the madwifi recommendations in forum dont work?
<riotkittie> what madwifi recommendations would they be?
<MTecknology> so... is there any slim chance anybody in here has a microtek scanmaker working with ubuntu?
<TheInfinity> riotkittie: if my chipset is not supported i should look after ath in dmesg
<TheInfinity> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/15964/ <-- but ...
<riotkittie> TheInfinity: and the card's not showing in ifconfig ?
<TheInfinity> riotkittie:
<TheInfinity> no
<TheInfinity> only in lspci
<riotkittie> does modprobing ath_pci do anything?
<TheInfinity> no errormessage and now i have ...
<TheInfinity> [  488.111319]  ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
<TheInfinity> [  488.227269]  ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.2)
<TheInfinity> in dmesg
<TheInfinity> a wiki entry said that i have to use svn sources of madwifi to get it running - any chance to get it in gutsy (without recompiling the kernel with every update)?
<Konam> hey, when gnome is loading it first start metacity and after that compiz, is kind of annoying, how can i set compiz to start first
<Konam> ???
<Dr_willis> how are you seeing this Konam ? ive never noticed it.
<Konam> Dr_willis It happens
<scoobydoo28139> I would like to report that ubuntu seems to be ok on my system.Its a shuttle xpc ,amd 2.1ghz duel core, video card is 8500gt nvidia,2 gig ram in duel channel mode,865mhz
<scoobydoo28139> Is there anything else i can do to help?
<fluffles> Hi. I loved the Beryl Manager in 7.04, with 7.10 there is compiz (compiz-fusion i guess?) but it only sports a compiz utility with only basic options.. beryl was so extensive... is all that gone now with the new fusion of the two projects?
<riotkittie> fluffles: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<fluffles> i think thats what i have now
<gabbarinho> hmm
<gabbarinho> you don't have all the features shown here?
<gabbarinho> http://lunapark6.com/compiz-fusion-052-preview.html
<riotkittie> oh god. in that case, i am glad to have not laid eyes on beryl's :o
<fluffles> but with the beryl thingy i could adjust the seconds an 'effect' takes.. with the compiz utility i can only select them like with checkboxes.. on or off..
<fluffles> eye candy is fun!
<fluffles> if you go for OpenGL accelerated desktop effects then you should install the whole package :)
<fluffles> albeit a bit bloaty
<SuperLag> Any of you guys having trouble with nvidia-glx-new on Gutsy, and still having X default to vesa drivers?
<gabbarinho> did you use them all?
<scoobydoo28139> superlag: mine is ok
<SuperLag> scoobydoo28139: it's not working here
<SuperLag> no matter what I try
<fluffles> gabbarinho: well not all, but its nice to tune effects to one's liking :)
<gabbarinho> i am sure it is
<riotkittie> fluffles: i get extended options when i click on things in ccsm. i'm not sure how it compares to beryl's manager but for most things, way more than off and on
<scoobydoo28139> superlag:I upgraded from 7.02 and went smoothly.Even played nexuiz i munute ago:)
<gabbarinho> I am sure you get spoiled once you have complete control
<fluffles> riotkittie: hm okay i'll have another look.. but i guess i can't use the beryl thingy on compiz-fusion huh? :(
<riotkittie> fluffles: are you controlling compiz from "Appearance"?
<gabbarinho> the main reason i tried ubuntu in the first place to get something like expose on my PC
<gabbarinho> i really would've been happy to get just the minimal features
<fluffles> what is "expose" ?
<scoobydoo28139> Does any one need any info for the beta? Cuz if not I got to get out of here in a minute.
<gabbarinho> it's the mac compiz, but very limited :)
<Dr_willis> expose is just one feature. :)
<markelhas> hi ppl i've a problem with my desktop, when i click on the right button of my mouse nothing happens and my icons also gone. any tips?
<Dr_willis> from what i am researching..
<fluffles> gabbarinho: hm i guess ubuntu is not the most 'spartan' of linux dists, there are others with are minimalistic and non-bloaty
<riotkittie> expose, i believe, shows smaller versions of all your windows on the desktop
<Dr_willis> trick is to not 'hold yourself back' to what youve used in the past.
<gabbarinho> oh, i don't mind the bloat
<gabbarinho> coming from windows, ubuntu seemed remarkably compact
<gabbarinho> yes! agreed
<fluffles> yeah ok
<gabbarinho> what i meant is that i wasn't even aware of all the other things you could do in compiz
<riotkittie> there's a minimal ubuntu install :P
<Dr_willis> compiz is a bit impressive once ya dig into it. :)
<Dr_willis> i wish there was a plugin for it that would show all the 'keybindings'
<gabbarinho> i've watched the youtube videos over and over
<Dr_willis> some of these are getting a bit.. obtouse.
<riotkittie> now that i have compiz, i dont know how i lived without it. hee
<scoobydoo28139> ok i'm outa here good day all:)
<gabbarinho> not surprising
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl-super-E for this or that... :)
<markelhas> hi ppl i've a problem with my desktop, when i click on the right button of my mouse nothing happens and my icons also gone. how can i solve this?
<gabbarinho> yikes
<riotkittie> Dr_willis: yea, its starting to drive me crazy. i guess i'm going to have to write down a list and tape it to my
<riotkittie> other monitor, heh.
<Dr_willis> riotkittie,  yep.
<gabbarinho> mac expose is pretty simple - F9, F10, F11
<gabbarinho> those are all your functions
<Dr_willis> those keys are allready used by OTHER things gabbarinho  :)
<gabbarinho> what things? :)
<Dr_willis> i never did see why app swiotching is so critical it needs its own F keys
<Dr_willis> F10  = Quit in MC, and somthing els eunder gnome.
<Dr_willis> i alwaos got to change that.
<gabbarinho> well, i used them CONSTANTLY in mac os
<markelhas> his there something like partition magic for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Apple likes to do things their own way..  im spurised they havent taken over all the F keys.
<gabbarinho> but as i said, with macs you really need expose for app switching
<gabbarinho> doesn't ubuntu come with one built in?
<gabbarinho> yeah... and windows doesn't really use any of em
<Dr_willis> GPARTED is a partition tool.
<Dr_willis> very handy
<bascule> is it caise mac has 1 mouse button it needs all those keys? ;P
<Dr_willis> Most windows users dont realize F1 = help :)
<gabbarinho> i've got to sit down and memorize all the keyboard shortcuts
<gabbarinho> right :)
<Dr_willis> Apple keyboards have that fancy eject the cd key! :)
<Dr_willis> at least my iMAc keyboard does
<gabbarinho> oh yeah
<markelhas> hi ppl i've a problem with my desktop, when i click on the right button of my mouse nothing happens and my icons also gone. any tips?
<Dr_willis> 'drag the cd to the trashcan to eject it'
<gabbarinho> the CD drives don't have a physical eject button though :)
<gabbarinho> hehe
<Dr_willis> we dont want to get me started ranting about apple.
<TheInfinity> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> just dont get me started. :)
<TheInfinity> !intel-hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel-hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gabbarinho> i was never that partial to mac os
<gabbarinho> just the expose
<TheInfinity> !intel_hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel_hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheInfinity> !snd-intel-hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snd-intel-hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheInfinity> hmpf
<gabbarinho> to me it really made all the difference in the world
<Dr_willis> gabbarinho,  ane expose is just there to overcome a limitation of the os...
<MrPink> hey everyone: If I were to install the Gutsy beta now as a fresh install... will it be the same version as downloadable in 8 days if I run the updates?
<TheInfinity> anyone who knows the link how to get intel hda to run if its mute?
<gabbarinho> yes, to an extent
<Dr_willis> MrPink,  should be.
<gabbarinho> but i did find that i was generally much more productive on my powerbook than on my windows pc
<gabbarinho> even though it was a much slower computer
<gesker> Any work around for 'No candidate version found for sun-java6-plugin'
<gabbarinho> i really don't get the rabid mac fanbase though
<gabbarinho> there are a million annoying things about os x
<gesker> All other sun-java6 packages installed ok
<TheInfinity> geser: its not online atm ;)
<gesker> Would it be save to add a fiesty entry to my sources list?
<geser> TheInfinity: what's not online?
<TheInfinity> java6 plugin
<MrPink> would you guys think that it is better to wait to intsall Gutsy until the final release  or fine to install it now if I run the updates it shows me ?
<gabbarinho> don't wait to wait a week? :)
<TheInfinity> MrPink: wait if you dont like console ;)
<MrPink> well I am not affraid of it...  I am just not very experienced
<TheInfinity> then wait ;)
<MrPink> but I want to learn :-D
<TheInfinity> then set up a test system
<TheInfinity> and do not update your main system
<MrPink> but maybe it would be best to wait... :-D   Or do a step by step reinstall and install a windows version and stick to that until I install a ubuntu...
<MrPink> as I want to reinstall windows anyways... then I dont have to install two entire systems on one day
* Dr_willis is the first to say.. 'dump windows' :)
* MrPink Thinks having both can't hurt ;)
<gabbarinho> you could always do the vmware thing, i suppose
<MrPink> I intsalled linux for the first time 3 weeks ago or so... and have basically been using it 97% of the time... so I basically only use linux... but you never know when you might need a windwos...
<frostburn> MrPink, just run it in a vm
<MrPink> gabbarinho yeah but that seems like a lot of work for not waiting 8 days ;)
<MrPink> cuz I dont have a vm set up
<TheInfinity> its much much learning ;)
<gabbarinho> i understand
<gabbarinho> i don't know how to use it either
<MrPink> I think I'll just wait... unless I get bored this weekend then I might install it just to see ;)
<MrPink> anyhow thanks for the advice so far ;)
<murlidhar>  MrPink: u can always reinstall anything without any problems if you don't change the installation partitions
<MrPink> what do you mean by that?
* DanaG hates how brightness keys take FIVE presses to reach the next level.
<DanaG> bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<murlidhar> i mean don;t change the existing partitions of your hard disk
<murlidhar> MrPink: just don't resize the partitions
<MrPink> aha
<Dr_willis> i always keep /home on its onwn hard drive. :)
<gesker> Any eta on sun-java5-plugin?
<Alarien-Work> Are there any Gutsy Beta users that can assist with /dev/dsp busy?
<Alarien-Work> I've checked for ESD, and other possible users as well as permissions
<Alarien-Work> ALSA apps are working fine, only OSS support through /dev/dsp not working.
<j00bar> howdy -- i have the most recent gutsy installed on a t23 and my kern.log is going crazy saying "wifi0: hfa384x_get_rid: CMDCODE_ACCESS failed (res=-1, rid=fd51, len=6)" and "wifi0: haf384x_cmd: cmd_queue full" -- i don't even have a wireless card in my laptop -- any ideas what's going wrong?
<j00bar> that second one is clearly hfa384x, not haf384x -- silly typos...
<{Zeus}> gutsy includes compiz fusion by default, correct?
<MrPink> yes
<MrPink> as far as I know it does
<Alarien-Work> It may be turned off if the requirements are not detected.
<Alarien-Work> any sure fire ways to find out what is causing /dev/dsp to be busy?
<twilight> Alarien-Work: mmh, maybe fuser
<Alarien-Work> tried that without any return.
<Alarien-Work> That seems to be the meathod listed on the forms, combined with ps -ax
<enyc> hrrm... ?is anybody here having funny problems with ogg123 or other programs complaining about mcop dir?
<enyc> $ ogg123
<enyc> Creating link /home/enyc/.kde/socket-ninja.
<enyc> can't create mcop directory
<Alarien-Work> what about the new sound system replacing esd?
<enyc> Alarien-Work: hrrm maybe thats the problem... what has changed? please explain ;-)
<Alarien-Work> pulseaudio is supposed to be a drop in replacement for esd
<Alarien-Work> people that don't have startup sounds probably don't have it installed. I believe esd will be out and pulseaudio will be in at release.
<enyc> Alarien-Work: hrrm ... so I wonder why kde is being mentioned... I am not using kde...
<andre> Hi guys
<enyc> andre: meepmoop
<andre> enyc:  Meep Meep  Moooooooooop
<andre> Who do I talk to about updating a software for Gutsy?
<Alarien-Work> yes, pulseaudio is doing it
<Alarien-Work> :)
<Dr_willis> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Alarien-Work>  /usr/bin/pulseaudio --log-target=syslog -Lmodule-esound-compat-spawnfd fd=18
<spr0k3t> Alarien-Work: the drop in package is just pulseaudio?  no dependancies?
<enyc> andre: hrrm my libao.conf specifies alsa09 default ....
<Alarien-Work> This provides start-up sounds etc, but also hogs /dev/dsp
<mnemo> where can I find documentation for the GRUB config file (i mean the one called menu.lst) ??? i tried google already and "man grub" just explains the command parameters, not the config file format
* enyc --purge uninstalls libao2, then reinstalls ubuntu-desktop... see what get then...
<Alarien-Work> yes you can install esound or you can install  pulseaudio-esound-compat which requires pulseaudio  and you will have your startup sounds back.
<MrPink> mnemo what do you want to know about it?
<mnemo> i wonder about the partition specfications
<MrPink> mnemo or just general info ?
<mnemo> i want to boot windows from /dev/sda1
<mnemo> but grub seems to use some weird (hd0,0) format or something
<enyc> mnemo: this is right.. i will tell you why...
<enyc> mnemo: Linux+udev creates the devices like /dev/sd? /dev/hd?  at runtime of the linux kernel
<mnemo> hmm, ok?
<enyc> mnemo: whereas Grub 0.9 is using the BIOS INT 13 calls and doesn't have the linux drivers running.... linux isn't running then!
<mnemo> so how can I tell which hdx,y maps to /dev/sda1 ???
<enyc> mnemo: so (hd0) is the first BIOS-supported-harddisk (which could be PATA SATA SCSI USB RAID  whatever...)
<enyc> mnemo: (hd0,0) normally refers to '1' partition on the "first" hard disk
<mnemo> so the grub notation is 0-based and the /dev notation is 1-based ??
<enyc> mnemo: well grub numbers from 0  ... linux numbers on a different sceme
<enyc> mnemo: actually linux uses the 'position' in the partition-table-header which has space for exactly 4 entries as 1,2,3,4 and then uses 5-onwards for extra partitions
<mnemo> so, what should I put into the grub file?
<enyc> mnemo: im sure at runtime you can tell which partition is what... grub has a way to guess/detect this...
<enyc> mnemo: right.. you have ubuntu booting okay and you want an option to chainload an inaccessible win32 ??
<mnemo> yea chainload works but it boots my recovery partition instead of the real one
<mnemo> at least I think that's the problem
<enyc> mnemo: show me 'fdisk -l' output.....
<Alarien-Work> Rebooted, and it worked out /dev/dsp is not being used after removing package pulseaudio-esound-compat
<enyc> mnemo: or 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Alarien-Work> The big question is, why do we have to choose between system sounds and the ability to use /dev/dsp for anything else. Why do the system sounds monopolize this even when not producing sound.
<mnemo> http://rafb.net/p/AR5kez27.html
<Alarien-Work> I know about oss only allowing one channel, but why can
<Alarien-Work> 't the system sounds use ALSA instead?
<bXi> okay i'm quite stumped here
<enyc> coo... there is a  "libao-pulse" package...
<bXi> can someone walk me trough installing the new ati fglrx driver?
<mnemo> enyc: can you tell anything from the fdisk -l ??
<enyc> mnemo: well can see what types of partitions there are... i havent see in
<enyc> mnemo: you need to be registered with nickserv to /msg me
<enyc> mnemo: aaah... url... sorry...
<problemdog> Hi all! - with my latest upgrade i got some huge "virtual resolution" switched on..  It's very annoying (to me) - how can I switch it off?
<problemdog> like 2048x1536 instead of the usual 1280x1024 - and compiz fails to start
<atlef> ooohhh, new kernel headers. So we are on huron allready :  * [PATCH] : Gutsy OHCI hang workaround for Huron
<atlef> and changed generic to x86_64
<atlef> read wrong: *and changed generic to x86_64* sorry
<sparsec> Gutsy looking good :)
<sparsec> Shame rt2500 isn't working though - it did back in Feisty
<sparsec> Had to resort to using ndiswrapper
<fliegenderfrosch> Is it already clear when (how many hours left) we can expect the RC to be released?
<Reaby> it the kde4 which is in backports repo beta2, it currently only says some ubuntu version number? anybody tested / know ?
<Reaby> it = is
<Reaby> well, anyway i think i give a try on it
<nosrednaekim> Reaby: its not really ready...
<nosrednaekim> Reaby: wait a week for beta3
<Reaby> so it doesn't even start ?
<nosrednaekim> Reaby: it starts... but there is no panel, no menu...
<gnomefreak> savvas: all gforce4 cards use -glx
<kling0n> question waon tries to install a man package in the same location as pv package... which one should I bugreport agains ?
<Reaby> nosrednaekim: ok, got the point. i assume beta 3 comes with those.
<nosrednaekim> Reaby: all that should be fixed in the next beta.
<kling0n> against even
<nosrednaekim> Reaby: I believe it will
<Reaby> nosrednaekim: ok, thanks for info.
<Reaby> nosrednaekim: better to wait then.
<nosrednaekim> Reaby: yeah, no use getting discouraged with it now. I do like running the apps from within KDE3 though.
<nosrednaekim> Dolphin is really nice.
<nosrednaekim> (the kde4 version)
<kevinO> did the location of the c header files change with this mornings updates?
<benzon> is there a way to install Compiz Fusion Plugins Unsupported ?
<stoffer> when restarting gutsy my nvidia driver does not work any more, any hints ?
<Reaby> stoffer: did you install it by hand
<kevinO> stoffer, are you using the restricted drivers
<kevinO> oh sorry Reaby
<stoffer> I have tried several things, but only got it working correctly using the restricted driver,
<runemaste644> VBox Guest Additions screwed up guty
<runemaste644> *gutsy
<stoffer> but after a restart it seems to be overridden and I get the failure setup
<benzon> is there a way to install Compiz Fusion Plugins Unsupported ?
<runemaste644> After i restarted, it wouldnt load right
<Reaby> stoffer: if you installed with nvidia installer, it conflicts sometimes with nvidia-glx package, what i have seen
<stoffer> reaby, thanks for helping, so should I try to uninstall th nvidia-glx-new package ?
<runemaste644> Im doing a memory test
<kevinO> stoffer, the restricted driver is better than using the actual nvidia driver, because if there is a kernel upgrade, the restricted driver will be upgraded, and you wont have to worry about x failing everytime there is a new kernel
<Reaby> stoffer: check /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions --> is there symbolic link libglx.so --> lubglx.so.1000.13.19
<Reaby> libglx.so --> libglx.so.100.14.19
<runemaste644> Is there a way to recover my system from the CD?
<Reaby> if not then x doesn't star
<Reaby> stoffer: if libglx.so is regular file, just delete it and make symbolic link
<Reaby> stoffer: all should be ok
<Reaby> stoffer: or delete it and run nvidia installer
<runemaste644> How can i fix my system?
<Reaby> stoffer: or install nvidia-glx again
<stoffer> Reaby: I have libglx.so -> libglx.so.100.14.19
<Reaby> stoffer: hmm.. i'd run nvidia installer again.
<runemaste644> Is there anyone who can help me?
<Reaby> stoffer: should fix the issue
<kevinO> runemaste644: are you talking about virtualbox?
<runemaste644> Someone wants ubotu's nick!
<runemaste644> yes
<Alarien-Work> did you try nvidia-glx-new?
<kevinO> ubuntu will not load right or vbox wont?
<stoffer> reaby: have tried that one time before, but will try again. Should I uninstall the nvidia-glx-new package
<runemaste644> When i installed guest additions, Ubuntu wouldnt load
<Alarien-Work> if you have a newer card that should work.
<nosrednaekim> runemaste644: you are only supposed to install them if you are running INSIDE VB
<kevinO> me says sometimes the restricted drivers wont work until the ubuntu gods put out and update to fix them
<runemaste644> what do you mean?
<runemaste644> i installed them in the guest machine
<runemaste644> not on my real machine DUH
<runemaste644> Why would i do something so stupid?
<Reaby> stoffer: yes, i personally also run to problems with those 2 seperate installs fighting.
<valehru_> Hey guys, anyone know if the apache2 in the gutsy repos have mod_proxy_balancer enabled?
<runemaste644>  !test
<stoffer> Reaby: thanks, I try that
<Reaby> stoffer: should work.
<nosrednaekim> runemaste644: dunno. if its a Virtual machine... why is it a big deal?
<nosrednaekim> just go back to an older snapshot
<runemaste644> I want it
<runemaste644> i didnt get a snapshot
<kevinO> runemaste644:  i dont know much about virtualbox either, i use vmware-server
<runemaste644> Eww.
<runemaste644> Shareware.
<ubotu> Failed.
<kevinO> well it works and its free
<runemaste644> ok so that is the real ubotu
<riotkittie> of course it is.
<runemaste644> I thought vmware is shareware
<kevinO> vmware-server is free
<kevinO> of charge
<runemaste644> someone tried to recover ubotus nick
<kevinO> not freeware
<Reaby> vmware-player is free afaik
<nosrednaekim> runemaste644: ha ha... VB is shareware too !
<runemaste644> will it let me switch between OSs quickly?
<LjL> kevinO: "freeware" *means* "free of charge"
<kevinO> when you download vmware-server you have to register for a free serial
<Dr_willis> get a dozen of the serial #'s :)
<kevinO> runemaste644: yess you can quick switch
<riotkittie> runemaste644: nah. nick collisions are different.
<runemaste644> so i could move seamlessly between XP and Ubuntu?
<kevinO> LjL thanks im now 100% dumner after having read what you said :)
<xnix> I just installed Gutsy beta and depmod is crashing with "bus error (core dumped)"  does anyone know what is causing this or possibly a solution?
<kevinO> look i cant even spell dumner
* riotkittie dies
* kevinO is already dead
<kevinO> who needs linux on jupiter
<kevinO> jej
<Reaby> nobody ?
<kevinO> runemaste644: if you try to install vmware-server on gutsy-beta you will need to download the patch to make it work
<runemaste644> i want it on feisty tho
<kevinO> should work then :)
<runemaste644> i was runnin a gutsy VM on feisty to test Gutsy
<runemaste644> and like ubotu says...
<runemaste644> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<kevinO> ahh
<runemaste644> so where do i get it?
<runemaste644> i will not use automatix
<runemaste644> because
<runemaste644> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<kevinO> download it from vmware and compile it
<runemaste644> i would like a direct link
<kevinO> http://register.vmware.com/content/eula103.html, and to get the free serialz, http://register.vmware.com/content/registration.html
<anoncow> hey has anyone in here had any issues with a Radeon 345M graphics card and gutsy?  I'm getting really bad graphics problems (wavy image, long black bar vertically down screen, split image)
<markelhas> hi ppl i've problems with my gnome session, how can i use the failsafe setting in the gnome session?
<kevinO> runemaste644: actual dl link http://download3.vmware.com/software/vmserver/VMware-server-1.0.3-44356.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> markelhas: at the gdm choose failsafe
<markelhas> gnomefreak, yes, but i want to fix the gnome session
<gnomefreak> markelhas: maybe boot the recovery kernel?
<markelhas> gnomefreak, using the failsafe it's ok, but i want to fix the gnome one.
<jussi01> runemaste644: you will need the any-any patch also
<markelhas> gnomefreak, and do what?
<markelhas> gnomefreak, just boot e reboot?
<kevinO> anyone know what directory for the c headers for the kernel are located?
<markelhas> gnomefreak, just boot and reboot?
<gnomefreak> markelhas: you havent said what is wrong with gnome
<kevinO> jussi01: he is running fiesty
<markelhas> gnomefreak, ok u right. When i login my desktop don't apper and when i click on the right button of the mouse nothing appens.
<jussi01> kevinO: oh... ok... hmmm... this is ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> markelhas: disable compiz and see if it gets better
<kevinO> jussi01: yeah, he was in hree cause he was running gutst as a guest
<markelhas> gnomefreak, i a execute apparence the desktop wallpaper appers but the mouse option don't
<jussi01> kevinO: ahhh... didnt read that far back...
<gnomefreak> markelhas: try to install ubuntu-desktop please
<markelhas> gnomefreak, nopez same problem with or without compiz
<gnomefreak> markelhas: the whole desktop is blank (panels and menus?) or just mouse gestures?
<kevinO> jussi01 you running vmwar-server on gutsy?
<jussi01> kevinO: yeah
<runemaste644> kevin0: would you usually have to pay for VMWare w/o the serialz?
<markelhas> gnomefreak, just mouse gestures? and the wallpaper
<kevinO> not for vmware-server
<markelhas> gnomefreak, just mouse gestures and the wallpaper
<kevinO> dont know why, i know its weird
<gnomefreak> wallpaper is not there?
<markelhas> gnomefreak, nops
* jussi01 leaves....
<stoffer_> Hi, still problems with the nvidia drivers after a reboot: When rebooting I get the "Ubunut in low graphc mode" dialog where I cannot find any nvidia settings
<gnomefreak> markelhas: sounds like a config file messed up
<gnomefreak> markelhas: hold on a minute lets try something
<markelhas> gnomefreak, but if i run system->preferences->apperance the wallpaper appers
<xnix> anyone here install from the gutsy beta cd?
<cwillu> all I want is for gedit to remember my keyboard shortcuts.  any tips to accomplish that?
<markelhas> gnomefreak, going to install the ubuntu-desktop
<kevinO> jussi01, i tried to reconfigure vmware after this mornings kernel upgrade and its asking me what directory the are the  C header files that match your running kernel located?, normally i would do the default but its not working now
<kevinO> that directory isnt there
<kevinO> [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<gnomefreak> markelhas: did you file a bug with all the info you have on issue?
<markelhas> gnomefreak, nopes
<gnomefreak> markelhas: please read topic. filing bug first helps us with your issue
<b08y> hey guys i have a problem with usb2.0 hdd and ehci, where can i report that? It seems to me that the ehci kernel driver is bugy, when i remove ehci_hcd my usb2.0 drive start to work
<gnomefreak> b08y: launchpad
<b08y> and btw where can i see how the gusty kernel was compiled?
<gnomefreak> b08y: again launchpad
<markelhas> gnomefreak, but first i trying to check if this is a real but, cause it was working fine for me.
<magicrobotmonkey> hey i'm trying to use screen and graphics preferences to add an external monitor, but the option for secondary screen is greyed out. how do i enable it?
<markelhas> gnomefreak, be right back
<gnomefreak> b08y: you can try #ubuntu-kernel but dont expect to be helped fast
<spasticteapot> Anyone know why my battery life is so poor?
<kevinO> is the second monitor plugged in?
<spasticteapot> IAlso, what's the program that gives you a graph of power use over time?
<gnomefreak> b08y: grab the source for kernel and see how it was compiled
<spasticteapot> I have a Thinkpad X61 (not an X61s)
<b08y> gnomefreak: thx, but i think they now the situation best
<gnomefreak> b08y: launchpad might be faster as its well after 5pm UTC
<magicrobotmonkey> spasticteapot: yes it is, and if you right click on the battery icon theres a power history
<markelhas> gnomefreak, is there any form to use failsafe session settings in the gnome one?
<spasticteapot> Ah, thanks.
<spasticteapot> How can I adjust CPU stepping?
<gnomefreak> markelhas: not that i know of i really think its a glitch in config file
<magicrobotmonkey> not sure
<magicrobotmonkey> havent done that since hoary
<spasticteapot> powernowd -m won't do a dang thing.
<kevinO> magicrobotmonkey: did you reboot with the second monotir plugged in?
<magicrobotmonkey> kevinO: no, i thought the point was you didn't have to
<markelhas> gnomefreak, very strange, this situation, now i've to boot always with failsafe.
<kevinO> magicrobotmonkey:  just a guess, i would try that
<magicrobotmonkey> meh ok, thx
<kevinO> thats all i know about that
<gnomefreak> markelhas: no you dont you are just not listening and looking for the config file but you feel free to boot failsafe
<kevinO> i only have one monitor atm :(
<markelhas> gnomefreak, sorry, can u tell then how can i solve this situation please?
<markelhas> gnomefreak, i kind of noob in linux
<gnomefreak> hold on a minute
<spasticteapot> markelhas: Everyone once was. Don't give up, and don't let the more experienced users scare you off.
<riotkittie> experienced ubuntu users arent scarey  :P
<spasticteapot> Linux users tend to be like members of an engineering frat house: Prone to hazing new members, occasionally drunk, and surprisingly competent.
<spasticteapot> riotkittie: Scary? No. Grouchy? Very.
<gnomefreak> markelhas: rename ~/.gconf and log out and back in
<spasticteapot> Example: Icee of #electronics.
<gnomefreak> see if that helps
<markelhas> spasticteapot, i trying to. but sometimes is a little difficult
<spasticteapot> markelhas: What's the problem?
<Draggin> G'day! I'm very new to Linux and only installed Feisty about three or four weeks ago for the first time.  Now I want to know - when I get my copy of Gutsy, do I have to a clean install or is there some way of just upgrading my existing system?
<spasticteapot> Also, have you considered joining your local Linux User's Group?
<riotkittie> hee. i'm a grouchy noob. :|
<zblach> Draggin: upgrading is trivial
<markelhas> gnomefreak, going to logout
<spasticteapot> Draggin: Move your Home folder to a seperate partition. You'll keep almost all of your configuration stuff and all of your files, but you get the new OS.
<Draggin> zblach - how so?
<riotkittie> dist-upgrade <3
<gnomefreak> hope he renamed it first
<zblach> riotkittie: i have had dist-upgrade fail catatrophically a few times
<gnomefreak> with no unofficial packages installed upgrade is easy
<zblach> **catastrophically
<stoffer_> Anyone have any hints on how to install the nvidia driver and not getting the "low graphic" dialog on startup
<Draggin> spasticteapot - what about installed applications?
<aigarius> I having a strange problem - just upgraded via the update-manager tool and after reboot the kernel refuses to mount any partitions except the root partition
<gnomefreak> stoffer_: that could be your hardware not so much software
<riotkittie> zblach: do you have anything odd installed?
<gnomefreak> or atleast the xorg.conf has wrong values for your hardware
<aigarius> the error is "Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda5"
<stoffer_> gnomefreak: true, but had it working under feisty, and can get it to work when just restarting x, but after a reboot I get the dialog
<gnomefreak> sda5 your swap partition? root? what?
<aigarius> even in rescue mode trying to mount these partitions manually gives the same error
<spasticteapot> Draggin: You'll need to reinstall.
<gnomefreak> stoffer_: gutsy X is overhauled
<Draggin> spasticteapot - no other option? There isn't an 'upgrade only' version of the OS?
<gnomefreak> stoffer_: what worked in feisty may not and most of time wont work in gutsy since bulletproofX
<aigarius> it is my /home partition, I can mount it fine if I boot the old feisty kernel or from other Linuxes
<gnomefreak> aigarius: did you reboot after kernel update?
<stoffer_> gnomefreak: thanks, where can I get some info on this, since this is most likely the problem.
<aigarius> gnomefreak: yes. the boot is interrupted beause even fsck can not get to those devices
<gnomefreak> stoffer_: thats a good question,
<spasticteapot> Draggin: Programs only work because other programs are present. Linux is modular.
<anoncow> hey has anyone in here had any issues with a Radeon 345M graphics card and gutsy?  I'm getting really bad graphics problems (wavy image, long black bar vertically down screen, split image)
<gnomefreak> aigarius: this was a feisty upgrade?
<spasticteapot> For example, Exaile! (like Amarok, but low CPU use) might rely on GTK1.3. Gutsy might feature GTK1.5.
<aigarius> gnomefreak: upgraded from feisty to gutsy using the "update-manager -d"
<Draggin> spasticteapot - may I ask you then - is there any 'urgent' need to move over to Gutsy from Feisty?
<spasticteapot> Not unless you're one of us poor bastards using late-model laptops.
<gnomefreak> aigarius: yeah figured that much but it intersting that you are having this issue
* spasticteapot curses Intel for being stupid schmucks.
<gnomefreak> aigarius: the names of devices didnt really change from feisty to gutsy so you shouldnt be seeing that problem
<spasticteapot> Should I be using powernowd to try and adjust CPU stepping?
<aigarius> gnomefreak: the devices are there, but for some reason nothing can get access to them saying the devices are busy already
<Draggin> spasticteapot - hehe, okay thanks :)
<gnomefreak> aigarius: give me a minute im gonna think on this one a bit, there should be a fairly simple solution i just cant think og it
<spasticteapot> Draggin: Gutsy DOES feature Compiz built-in, which is quite nifty.
<spasticteapot> It's also the "LTS" edition, which means that it will be supported for at least 18 months or so.
<Draggin> spasticteapot - I've heard of Compiz, but I'm not too sure what it is...
<aigarius> gnomefreak: I am also seeing device-mapper errors in the log
<spasticteapot> It's like Expose on the mac.
<[Ramy] > i upgraded to gutsy, i have one problem with rhythmbox. i can't play all real media files [.rm , .ram]  , when trying to play them i got noise and there is no error message :(
<jmg_> [Ramy] : get a real format
<spasticteapot> Try downloading one of the plugin packs.
<spasticteapot> Also, realplayer is awful.
<jmg_> yes
<gabbarinho> truly one of the awful apps
<jmg_> worst format ever
<jmg_> remember their treatment on futurama
<gabbarinho> and the program itself - awful
<jmg_> guy goes to do a video call and it comes up with the real logo and Buffering....
<[Ramy] > jmg_ what do u mean ? can you explain ? i could play them by rhythmbox on feisty
<jmg_> [Ramy] : its a nonfree format
<jmg_> and also crappy
<gabbarinho> thankfully it's becoming less and less common
<spasticteapot> I think I have a bug; the battery monitor panel applet is on the fritz.
<gnomefreak> aigarius: a thought, boot recovery mode and do a dist-upgrade they rolled out 2 versions of one kernel in 24 hours wonder if that was why
<jmg_> you're probably the only one in the world who willingly uses it through rhythmbox
<Draggin> spasticteapot - sorry, tried checking out the compiz website, but it doesn't seem to want to load... And I'm afraid I don't know what Expose on a Mac is either :/
<spasticteapot> I have the "power use" graph open, and it says I'm using 0.1 watts.
<spasticteapot> draggin: It sort of re-arranges all the windows on your screen. It's handy for swapping between multiple windows.
<stoffer_> any of you got a xorg.conf sample file I can tamper with ?
<spasticteapot> There's loads of demos on youtube.
<aigarius> gnomefreak: I just did a dist-upgrade, but I will try to use the main mirror now
<gabbarinho> drag: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Fbk52Mk1w
<Draggin> spasticteapot - It's cooler than the advanced effects in Feisty?  Cause those are pretty awesome already...
<[Ramy] > spasticteapot what are the plugins that related to real media files ?
<gnomefreak> aigarius: use uk mirror i know that one works
<spasticteapot> Draggin: I dunno. You might have Compiz installed for Feisty.
<jmg_> [Ramy]  because it is not a commonly used format it may be a regression
<gnomefreak> [Ramy] : check if you have the w32codecs installed
<spasticteapot> Ramy: Search ".rm" or "realplayer" in Synaptic.
<Draggin> spasticteapot - aha :)  That would make sense. Thanks
<[Ramy] > jmg_ i want to play them by rhythmbox , because it has a very nice tool for manipulating play lists and library :)
<bushwakko> hey, im using powertop here
<bushwakko> is it possible to disable bluetooth in a prettier way than inloading the modules and stuff
<bushwakko> anyway from within ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> since its not a supported format there are a bunch of things that could have happened. seeing as ubuntu cant package support for them and rythmbox is installed by default its most likely a pakcage that got removed or messed with during upgrade (like w32codecs)
<gnomefreak> bushwakko: i wish
<jmg_> [Ramy] : it was a bug that it worked with rhythmbox to begin with ;)
<bushwakko> powertop also suggested I disable hald-storage-addon
<bushwakko> because it stopped sata power management to work well
<bushwakko> because it was polling my cdrom
<bushwakko> doesn't sound very elegant
<bushwakko> should be better ways to detect cds
<gnomefreak> bushwakko: gnome-volume-control does that
<aigarius> gnomefreak: no upgrades found
<gnomefreak> aigarius: i was afraid of that
<bushwakko> gnomefreak, polls my mixer?
<gnomefreak> aigarius: fsck is failing?
<aigarius> yes
<gnomefreak> bushwakko: no looks for media
<bushwakko> why would a volume control do that?
<gnomefreak> aigarius: can you umount it?
<gnomefreak> bushwakko: thats its job, i wondered the same thing than gave up wondering
<riotkittie> ack.
* gnomefreak thought hal did it too
<aigarius> gnomefreak: trying to unmount /dev/sda5 says that it is not monted, but trying to mount it says it is mounted or busy
<gnomefreak> aigarius: yeah damnit
<bushwakko> anyone with a macbook pro here who know how to get the damn fan to shut up ? :D
<bushwakko> my cpus are like 55 and 52 degrees
<bushwakko> which is very low
<bushwakko> but still the fan goes on...
<gnomefreak> aigarius: good news == current ISO's are not having that issue bad news == its either hardware related or you will be reinstalling
<contrast83> after the latest 2.6.22-14 updates, should i be safe to boot on nvidia? i tried yesterday just prior to them with no luck.
<gnomefreak> contrast83: nvidia works fine if you had issues you still may
<gnomefreak> contrast83: find out the source of the issues
<aigarius> gnomefreak: has there been a similar problem before?
<zblach> hrm. i've been having some trouble with suspend/hibernation. anyone else?
<gnomefreak> aigarius: yeah but i thought they were taken care of. search kernel on bugs.edge.launchpad.net
<gnomefreak> zblach: i believe everyone else is with a few not
<gnomefreak> zblach: they are hoping to have it worked out by release but even edgy and feisty some people never got it working right
<zblach> it was working fine in feisty for me
<contrast83> gnomefreak: well originally i had to reinstall linux-restricted-modules-generic-2.6.22-12 and nvidia-glx-new when 2.6.22-13 first hit repos, and haven't been able to boot into 2.6.22-13 since
<gnomefreak> "having trouble" is a very broad range
<zblach> ok. fails to restore.
<zblach> spontaneous KDM resets
<gnomefreak> zblach: that is a well known issue (atleast on a few laptops)
<zblach> durn
<gnomefreak> contrast83: and you have an update from feisty?
<contrast83> gnomefreak: fresh install
<gnomefreak> contrast83: you used r-m to install drivers?
<contrast83> ~late tribe 4
<contrast83> gnomefreak: i believe so, yes. don't remember for certain.
<darius_> man
<darius_> ipw3945 support got worse with gutsy
<gnomefreak> contrast83: you should be fine but i dont see why it messed up for you at all
<gnomefreak> ok be back soon last meeting of the day
<Draggin> Later
<Draggin> /disconnect
<Ahadiel> Draggin, try /quit
<Draggin> Hmm... so why doesn't that work...
<aigarius> gnomefreak: I will try removing evms and regenerating menu.lst from as recommended in #137180
<Davy_Jones> what would it take to be a developer for open source applications?
<Davy_Jones> just learn C?
<Jordan_U> Is it normal in Gutsy for X to be on vt10 sometimes and tty9 others ( and so far never tty7 ) ?
<peepsalot> Davy_Jones, depends on the app
<peepsalot> just write one in any language, and release under GPL, or contribute to an existing one
<Xbehave> Jordan_U: mines on 7
<Davy_Jones> but C seems to be preferred in the linux world
<aigarius> gnomefreak: removing evms did the trick
<peepsalot> Davy_Jones, well, C or C++ usually, but there are plenty of open source apps written in other things, python comes to mind for one
<Davy_Jones> peepsalot: i hear python programs run slower than C
<Xbehave> does anybody know why evms is getting installed so often when because of the stupid kernel patch it makes systems unbootable!
<Xbehave> either the install AP and dpkg for evms need modifiying or evms should not be installed automatically
<Davy_Jones> do you write stuff with C then use GTK libs to create a GUI interface?
<peepsalot> Davy_Jones, if speed is an issue then C can be good for that, however for many programs speed isn't really an issue.  there are lots of apps that don't require much computational power, in which case it's easier to write and maintain them in a higher level language
<sparsec> lol  - just a few minutes back ubuntu effectively ruled out access to my home directory all by itself, so the system went s*it
<Davy_Jones> peepsalot: i see, good point
<Davy_Jones> maintainability
<sparsec> anyway - at first, I had no problem running desktop effects
<sparsec> but then I loaded win drivers for my monitor
<{Zeus}> why would you do that? :-/
<sparsec> and everything went to hell, gdm included
<peepsalot> Davy_Jones, if you aren't planning on hacking the kernel, IMO you don't really need to use C
<jmg_> sparsec: ...
<sparsec> so I edited xorg by hand
<sparsec> to get it rigt
<ratpoison> is it safe to sudo apt-get autoremove? it will remove my kernel 2.6.22-12 (I know have 2.6.22-13 & 14)
<jmg_> sparsec: so how is that ubuntu's fault?
<{Zeus}> yeah
<{Zeus}> autoremove and autoclean are fine
<sparsec> but I can't get desktop effects to work now - the titlebar is always missing
<jmg_> sparsec: PICNIC
<{Zeus}> are you using meatcity?
<{Zeus}> or compiz
<Davy_Jones> peepsalot: developing gaim for example would require C because that's the language it's written with, no?
<jmg_> ahaaa meatcity hahahhaha
<sparsec> jmg_: It's not about graphics, but about not being able to access my /home directory
<jmg_> that'
<ratpoison> sparsec? what?
<sparsec> {Zeus}: metacity right now
<{Zeus}> ok
<ratpoison> sparsec: try alt+f2 compiz --replace
<prakriti> anybody know anything about terrible Xgl performance on intel i915?
<ratpoison> and then alt+f2 emerald --replace
<{Zeus}> you said you can't access your home directory?
<{Zeus}> are the permissions set OK?
<sparsec> {Zeus}: I can now, I rebooted to safe mode and set permissions by hand using root account
<ratpoison> try chown'ing it back to your usrname
<{Zeus}> ok...
<sparsec> But it was weird - all of a sudden I had no rights in my own directory, despite being the owner
<{Zeus}> umm that's weird
<sparsec> and I didn't touch the permissions from waay back
<{Zeus}> do a "ls -l /home/
<sparsec> everything was preserved back from feisty and dapper :)
<sparsec> {Zeus}: It's ok now - I set my permissions back and even checked the umask
<peepsalot> Davy_Jones, i'm not sure, maybe it is.  (BTW it's called Pidgin now ;-) )   I have done some programming, but haven't really contributed much to any open source projects, so take my advice with a grain of salt.
<ratpoison> imagine that... having to chroot to your home....
<sparsec> btw that "compiz --replace" does the same as turning desktop effects on - no titlebar
<{Zeus}> umm...
<peepsalot> Davy_Jones, actually now that I think of it, AFAIK the gnome/GTK libs are based in C, KDE/Qt libs based in C++
<ratpoison> sparsec: nvidia or ati?
<sparsec> ratpoison: nvidia
<sparsec> ratpoison: 6800
<peepsalot> Davy_Jones, but there are bindings to program with those libs in other languages (such as python)
<ratpoison> sparsec: well I have ATI, so I'm not that sure, but, do you have emerald window decorator?
<sparsec> ratpoison: I had, but I uninstalled it
<ratpoison> then try gtk --replace
<sparsec> ratpoison: I didn't switch any emerald theme on
<ratpoison> or somesuch
<Davy_Jones> peepsalot: i see, that's good to know
<ratpoison> it's not that, lemme remember
<peepsalot> Davy_Jones, i guess C is a good language to know, I just don't do a lot of desktop app programming in any language
<sparsec> it's "metacity --replace"
<ratpoison> or you could try sudo apt-get isntall heliodor and then heliodor --replace. Heliodor is (or was, I don't know if it's still there)
<peepsalot> Davy_Jones, have you programmed in any languages before?
<sparsec> thanks, but the problem isn't switchnig back to decelarated desktop
<ratpoison> a window decorator similar to gtk
<sparsec> metacity works fine
<Davy_Jones> peepsalot: i have done QBasic back in high school.. and assembly programming at college
<sparsec> the problem is getting compiz to work like before :)
<Davy_Jones> peepsalot: my work doesn't involve programming at all though
<ratpoison> well if you don't have titlebars, it's not that good then, is it?
<Davy_Jones> peepsalot: i have a talent for programming, got high grades with little effort on those courses, and taught a lot of my peers.. but i still don't have the interest in it
<sparsec> well of course not, that's why I'm running metacity right now :)
<sparsec> but I'd love to get those shiny effects back in all their glory :)
<Davy_Jones> peepsalot: i'm taking Computer Engineering next January, and i'm gonna have to do C programming, so i thought why not develop for open source apps to make it interesting
<peepsalot> Davy_Jones, why would you be an OSS developer if you're not interested in it?
<Davy_Jones> peepsalot: cuz i'm talented :P
<peepsalot> ah, ego boost, that's a common reason :P
<Davy_Jones> peepsalot: OSS would make me interested.. cuz of all the contributors
<sparsec> Davy_Jones: Spare yourself some nerves and time and do some python programming instead of C. Do your homework, but don't get stuck with C for too long.
<peepsalot> Davy_Jones, the nice thing about C is that it's a relatively small language by itself.  of course you have to extend it with a thousand libraries to do anything useful though, so in the end it's a lot to learn
<ratpoison> sparsec: what I'm suggesting is that you use gtk window decorator w/ compiz
<ratpoison> but I can't seem to remember which command it was exactly
<sparsec> ratpoison: I've been doing that before. The problem is, compiz loads, but the titlebars from gtk just don't
<ratpoison> well, I had the same problem back in my feisty / beryl days and that's how I fixed it
<ratpoison> :)
<sparsec> ah well then I hope you recall how you fixed it :) In the meantime, I'm gonna search for compiz conf files to erase :)(
<Davy_Jones> peepsalot: i'll see if it's worth the effort in the next few years
<Davy_Jones> peepsalot: thanks for the information, i'm off
<peepsalot> np, later
<contrast83> sparsec: ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig/Default.ini ?
<Brian_> the install program for ubuntu 7.10 beta wont work,is it becuz its in beta right now?
<sparsec> contrast83: thanks, will try that
<contrast83> np
<contrast83> sparsec: i just read further up... what's in the command field under the Window Decorations plugin in CCSM?
<Brian_> the install program for ubuntu 7.10 beta wont work,is it becuz its in beta right now?
<sparsec> contrast83: just a sec, I'll check
<contrast83> sparsec: if it's blank, try putting "gtk-window-decorator &"
<sparsec> contrast83: thanks - I tried that, but it didn't work
<ratpoison> that's it
<ratpoison> that's the part I just wouldn't remember!
<linuxnub> anyone have any problems with the latest updates of the new kernel?
<skinnypuppy34> I haven't
<contrast83> sparsec: i take it you just want the metacity-looking borders, and not emerald?
<ratpoison> gtk-window-decorator --replace (for it to last after the window from alt+f2 exits)
<ratpoison> contrast83 they just won't load (that what he complains)
<linuxnub> are you running restricted drivers?
<contrast83> oops, sorry. forgot the --replace
<contrast83> sparsec: nvidia?
<sparsec> contrast83: yes
<ratpoison> sparsec: I think you can add it to your login
<ratpoison> session
<sparsec> No luck so far
<sparsec> everything I tried ended up with the same result
<sparsec> no titlebar :)
<ratpoison> sparsec: Not even that? "gtk-window-decorator --replace" (remember to turn compiz on for it to matter :) )
<skinnypuppy34> if you are logged into terminal how do you start an x-session?
<bastid_raZor> sparsec: i had to reinstall compiz-fusion to rid myself of that issue. remove then install. all works great now
<sparsec> ratpoison: Of course. :) But still compiz won't put it up
<contrast83> sparsec: one sec, i'm prying in #compiz-fusion
<ratpoison> well, I'm stuck....
<ratpoison> can't help you more man
<sparsec> bastid_raZor: Thanks, I'll try that if everything else fails
<contrast83> sparsec: it's most likely an easy fix, just a line in xorg.conf that you need
<pookey> hi all - anyone know if we're on schedule for the 18th?
<sparsec> ratpoison: No matter, you've helped ore than enough. Thanks.
<ratpoison> skinnypuppy34: It's startx but I think it gives you an Xserver w/ root priviledges: not a good idea
<sparsec> contrast83: thanks
<linuxnub> anyone know what to do when the system freezes for a second or three every now and then while having desktop effects at "normal"?
<contrast83> sparsec: <FusioBot> To fix your beryl/compiz window decorations (titlebars) with an nVidia graphics card, run  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 , then restart !X.
<bastid_raZor> sparsec: it saved all my previous settings.. i created a profile  before uninstalling. simply bring that profile back up. all the tweaks i had done were there
<contrast83> sparsec: But...
<VousDeux> okay, I still cannot get an nvidia desktop with the -14 kernel
<skinnypuppy34> Ok, I am trying to learn a few things about how ubuntu handles xsessions.
<contrast83> sparsec: i'm not sure how well nvidia-xconfig is gonna work on Gutsy. you might find yourself having to run that command on a regular basis
<VousDeux> I've tried both nvidia-glx-new and the current .run version
<contrast83> VousDeux: Thanks for the info. You just saved me from a headache-ridden reboot. :-)
<sparsec> contrast83: Ah, the joy of linux. All right, I admit defeat, and will try reinstalling compiz :)
<ratpoison> sparsec: tell me you didn't try that at first!
<VousDeux> I have tried the generic version of the xorg.conf that was created by the installer, and my tweaked version.
<ratpoison> I thought we were beyond that!
<contrast83> sparsec: actually, hang on, sorry.....
<sparsec> ratpoison: No, of course I didn't try reinstalling it :)
<contrast83> sparsec: could you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<VousDeux> Either of these files works with the -13 kernel
<sparsec> ratpoison: Reinstalling things is the windows way, and I don't do this for quite some time :)
<sparsec> contrast83: I can't here in irc - it's prohibited
<sparsec> contrast83: where can I dump it then?
<VousDeux> I can get a gui desktop with a vesa driver on either kernel
<ratpoison> just remember to add  compizconfig-settings-manager, to the whole shebang of effects
<riotkittie> !paste | sparsec
<ubotu> sparsec: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<contrast83> sparsec: http://pastebin.ca
<ratpoison> also a good idea: wgetpaste
<sparsec> thanks
<VousDeux> I had hoped that since the linux header files were in today's updates that I could finally get my nvidia desktop back, but no such luck
<sparsec> http://pastebin.ca/732365
<VousDeux> why does it seem like the nvidia drivers get broken every single time there is a kernel revision?
<sparsec> VousDeux: I had hoped that since kernel freeze happened some week ago, rt2500 would work. Well it didn't and I owe it to ndiswrapper that I can browse the web
<ratpoison> ... and here I thought that having an ATI card was a drag
<ratpoison> and we have two nvidia users w/ problems
<contrast83> sparsec: i really hope this isn't your *entire* xorg.conf. :-)
<sparsec> well it is :)
<prakriti> what does ubuntu use to generate an xorg.conf?
<VousDeux> It seems like I have to spend hours fighting with nvidia at least once per week
<prakriti> i still have the same xorg.conf from feisty
<prakriti> and I would like it to give me a new one
<sparsec> contrast83: It got messed up a little when I fiddled with that "bulletproof-x"
<VousDeux> now, nothing works
<riotkittie> rt2500usb makes  me a sad panda :|
<prakriti> should i delete it and remove xorg and reinstall?
<contrast83> bulletproof-x is causing headaches en masse, it seems
<sparsec> yeah - I only wanted to try out the "import win driver" feature, just for fun
<riotkittie> i wonder if i should try compiling them from source. hmm.
<sparsec> well, it cost me - compiz broken, xorg messed up :)
<linuxnub> well im back after upating kernels and all the broken stuff still seems to be working as before
<contrast83> sparsec: got a terminal open?
<sparsec> contrast83: ups - it's just a part of xorg
<sparsec> contrast83: just a sec, will post the entire xorg
<ineedshellhelp> anyone good with shell scripting??
<prakriti> heh
<contrast83> sparsec: -_~ i thought that was the entire xorg?
<contrast83> ohh, got cha. nm
<ratpoison> Do not meddle in the affairs of the restricted drivers, for they are subtle and quick to anger
<VousDeux> what a pain...I'll be glad when all of my hardware is finally supported so I can stop installing updates and breaking everything...then spending hours, days, or weeks trying to figure out how to get it working again
<ratpoison> ...to paraphrase tolkien
<sparsec> http://pastebin.ca/732373
<contrast83> lol ratpoison
<ineedshellhelp> can someone help me with some shell scripting
<sparsec> ratpoison: Monitor "drivers" are hardly restricted, since they are plain text files ;)
<localhost> Hi, does Anyone know when exactly the release candidate is going to be up????
<ratpoison> sparsec: they are subtle though... if you think what the are supposed to configure
<sparsec> localhost: sometime today
<linuxnub> QQ Xubuntu does not seem to have a way to enable desktop effects?
<localhost> true
<nosrednaekim> ok, my atheros wireless does in the last kernel update.
<localhost> was hoping.... sometime tonight
<Jordan_U> linuxnub, Xubuntu is aimed more at lower end hardware
<nosrednaekim> *died
<linuxnub> ya i know
<^Ocean^> Im having a problem, I can only log into Gnome, if I log into the Gnome Failsafe
<localhost> im newb too... is 512 really adequate for Kubu
<localhost> ?
<ratpoison> Jordan_U: xubuntu is supposed to share the repositories with ubuntu... they are there I think
<localhost> i have shared memmory .... sux....
<sparsec> contrast83: Have you checked my xorg.conf?
<linuxnub> still would like to know if there is a way to stop my system from locking up for a few seconds randomly when i have desktop effects at "normal"?
<Jordan_U> ^Ocean^, Have you added any session startup programs recently?
<ratpoison> Jordan_U: try them at your own risk, mind you
<localhost> linuxnub
<contrast83> sparsec: sorry, one sec....
<VousDeux> this is bumming me out...I can usually find someone in here that can help me figure out why nvidia stopped working, but no such luck for the third day now
<ratpoison> !patience | sparsec
<ubotu> sparsec: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ratpoison> :p
<^Ocean^> Jordan_U, nope, only thing I have done is upgraded from Feisty, too Gutsy
<localhost> that's probably...,, not enough memmory
<Jordan_U> VousDeux, How did you install the drivers?
<bastid_raZor> if my upgrade fails miserably by trying to do it by apt-get would attempting to fix it with an iso work? or possibly fresh install from iso?
<Jordan_U> ^Ocean^, #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<^Ocean^> Jordan_U, Arnt I in that channel ?
<sparsec> ratpoison: Just assuring the address didn't get lost in the sea of posts :)_
<Jordan_U> ^Ocean^, My bad :)
<localhost> i had similar problems with heat issues in laptops... especially with Athlons hot ... throttling
<^Ocean^> haha makin sure im just not that blizted
<VousDeux> for the .run version, I booted to recover mode and then 'telinit 3' before the 'sudo sh NVIDIA....' command
<linuxnub> are you referring to my issue localhost?
<localhost> yes
<ratpoison> just having poking a little innocent fun, lost in the o' so poetic sea of infinite posts " <ratpoison> :p "
<localhost> i am ;}
<linuxnub> yes this is on a laptop with a fan mount beneath it
<Jordan_U> VousDeux, Why aren't you using the drivers in the repos?
<localhost> can you use windows....?
<linuxnub> is there a workaround for this?
<localhost> just curious... ... you can download fanspeed
<localhost> see if it's throttling...
<localhost> what processor are you using
<VousDeux> for the nvidia-glx-new version, I used 'apt-get-install nvidia-glx-new' from a non-gui prompt
<linuxnub> hmm ill try it
<linuxnub> its a turionx2
<localhost> it might be... speedfan
<localhost> yep
<Jordan_U> VousDeux, Why did you use the .run installer then?
<VousDeux> Jordan_U: I have tried both, usually when one won't work the other will
<linuxnub> HP dv2415
<localhost> likely... temp goes up... and multiplier drops... can
<Jordan_U> VousDeux, Which did you try first?
<localhost> happen a few times in a 30 sec period
<linuxnub> ya so how do you fix that exactly
<linuxnub> throttle fanspeeds?
<VousDeux> Jordan_U: the nvidia-glx-new was already installed when I updated to the -14 kernel
<hoa3r> Sitzt bei euch das Logout-Splash-Fenster auch nicht genau in der Mitte?
<localhost> no.... amd processors... slow down when they get hot
<contrast83> sparsec: http://pastebin.ca/732379
<Jordan_U> !de | hoa3r
<ubotu> hoa3r: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<localhost> see if your core temp is high
<linuxnub> im using one of those fan mounts underneath it to keep it cooler
<localhost> if so... clean the inside....
<VousDeux> Jordan_U: I first tried to just reinstall it, but it said it was already the latest version
<sparsec> contrast83: thanks a lot, will try that
<localhost> even though... I've been in the same situation
<VousDeux> Jordan_U: then I tried the .run version
<contrast83> sparsec: no prob. good luck
<hoa3r> oops sorry. ubotu.
<ratpoison> VousDeux: Did you say you updated your kernels lately?
<localhost> see if your core temp goes above 50 60 c
<Jordan_U> VousDeux, try "sudo apt-get remove --reinstall nvidia-glx-new"
<VousDeux> Jordan_U: then I tried the nvidia-glx-new again
<contrast83> sparsec: not sure if you're able to deter Bulletproof X, but if you are, my advice would be to not use it at this point
<linuxnub> if it does?
<dougb> is there a way to disable ctrl+alt+del from bringing up the shutdown dialogue
<VousDeux> Jordan_U: then I uninstalled the nvidia-glx-new and reinstalled it
<ratpoison> (strike the plural from kernels)
<localhost> if it is hot... check your fans
<localhost> inside the lappy...
<linuxnub> kk synaptic cant find fanspeed
<VousDeux> Jordan_U: then I tried the .run version again
<localhost> and ventilation... probably clogged with dust sumware
<ratpoison> VousDeux: did you restart? because I think that when your kernel is updated, your restricted modules have to be re-installed
<linuxnub> that the name of the app?
<localhost> no.... only in MS windows... do i know a core temp checker proggie
<VousDeux> Jordan_U: I also tried variations of the xorg.conf for each installation
<localhost> im sure there is one for linux
<linuxnub> lol i trashed Vista the second i got that laptop home
<magicrobotmonkey> i was trying to figure out how to crank the fans off the live cd cause it was overheating on install
<VousDeux> ratpoison: yes, I always restart after any updates...I have restarted probably about 30 times since then
<linuxnub> its a new lappy only a month old
<localhost> http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php
<ratpoison> VousDeux: I envy your patience
<localhost> how much memmory
<localhost> 1gb
<ratpoison> pun not intented
<VousDeux> Jordan_U: I will try that command...I have not tried it in exactly that manner...thanks
<localhost> 512
<localhost> should be enough.... what graphics adapter do you have.,...
<linuxnub> kk thanks for the help localhost will try that out
<localhost> im afk
<localhost> n|p hope something werks./... prolly a graphics adapter driver composite... god knows... etc....
<VousDeux> I'm pretty sure the last thing I installed was the .run version, but Adept still says I have nvidia-glx-new
<VousDeux> and I do not appear to be running a restricted driver
<VousDeux> could the .run version and nvidia-glx-new be the same thing?
<ratpoison> well, what worked on my machine (curiously enough) was to check/uncheck the box at "ubuntu restricted drivers manager"
<ratpoison> and reboot
<VousDeux> hmmm...
<ratpoison> Something about correctly informing the kernel about the restricted modules I guess
<rsferreira> My notebook only boots Gusty on battery. On ac power it crashes some seconds after gdm is loaded, unless I set acpi=off in the kernel line. Has anyone seen something like this?
<markelhas> !ethernet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ratpoison> I don't like to play pro with restricted drivers, since 1.) I'm not a pro 2.) Never underestimate the impotence of closed source. So I do everything as per the "official way"
<ratpoison> that's why I only the GUI for that kind of shit
<markelhas> how can i check the speed of my ethernet? cause i think i'm having speed problems.
<ratpoison> isn't it at your system-monitor?
<|neon|> markelhas: use sudo ethtool eth0
<markelhas> |neon|, can u give me some tips?
<|neon|> what's the output you get with   the ethtool command
<hoa3r> i have noticed that the logout spash window is not exactly vertically in the middle. i just heard that other users have this problem too.
<markelhas> |neon|, when i try to copy large files over my ethernet i've high time transfer
<hoa3r> here is a screenshot: http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/8306/logoutscreenny0.png
<derFuchs> i got this 'problem' as well
<derFuchs> :-)
<|neon|> what's the output you get with   the ethtool command
<derFuchs> but i use a 4:3 monitor
<markelhas> |neon|, sudo ethtool
<|neon|> markelhas: use sudo ethtool eth0
<|neon|> u should get something like this
<atlfalcons866> will there be a huge update tomorrow
<|neon|> Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes
<|neon|>         Speed: 1000Mb/s
<|neon|>         Duplex: Full
<|neon|>         Port: Twisted Pair
<|neon|> 
<markelhas> |neon|, Link detected: yes
<|neon|> speed? duplex?
<atlfalcons866> will there be a huge update tomorrow
<markelhas> |neon|, this is a wireless connection
<markelhas> |neon|, 11Mb/s i think
<VousDeux> dang...finally. nothing like venting a little frustration and then figuring out the solution...I had to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic again
<|neon|> the command ethtool eth0 will give you the speed your nic is running what is it
<hoa3r> gn8
<VousDeux> I swear I checked the list for that before I even installed the kernel in the first place
<izm99> my network is timing out on gutsy.  but i'm not sure where to file the bug....  It could be my rt2500 driver... it could be network manager, I'm not sure.  suggestions?
<markelhas> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<atlfalcons866> is release canditate almost identical to the final release?
<ratpoison> atlfalcons866 yup, pretty much
<markelhas> |neon|, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40211/
<ratpoison> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Seeker`> atlfalcons866: Hopefully, yes, however, if big bugs are found, no
<|neon|> i have a gigabit network running using a dual opteron with clark connect all nic are 1 gigabit the switch is 1 gigabit i noticed that my gutsy box is slow copying from my file server average 6 meg  copying into my file server the speeds are 30 megs so it couldbe something going on
<atlfalcons866> is ext4 in gutsy
<ratpoison> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+specs
<|neon|> you can use ethtool to change settings like duplex, speeds auto negotiation and so on it would help to see what speed are u running
<ratpoison> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule for the schedule
<markelhas> can some one help with this network low speed problem?
<atlfalcons866> !ext4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atlfalcons866> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<|neon|> markelhas: i am trying if you could tell me what ethtool eth0 gives you l, couple things come to play your nic,     hd setup and so on so just saying my network is slow is very hard to figure out
<svu> I hate ipw3945. It is so weird
<markelhas> what time should take to transfer a file with 600MG from a windows machine with a lan100 to a laptop with 11Mb/s
<markelhas> ?
<markelhas> |neon|, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40211/
<Seeker`> 11Mb/s = 11/8 MB /s
<Seeker`> which is ~1.25MB/s
<VousDeux> good...clean boot. thanks for the help folks
<Seeker`> so 600 / 1.25 seconds, at the minimum
<Seeker`> but thats assuming you get full speed all the time
<Seeker`> in reality it will be lower than that
<ratpoison> that's assuming a lot actually
<Seeker`> i'd guess it would take 15 mins or so
<markelhas> Seeker`, hummmm that's my point for me takes double time 30 mins :(
<ratpoison> atlfalcons866: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<ratpoison> it says ext4 is developmental
<rickson> hi, i'm having trouble upgrading from feisty to gutsy using a cdrom
<rickson> the cdrom upgrade is hanging
<rickson> near the beginning
<rickson> does anyone know why this is?
<ratpoison> did you check your iso for errors?
<kyja> I know it is not supported but my restricted ati driver does not work
<Seeker`> markelhas: Thats believable
<rickson> no, just in case i will
<markelhas> Seeker`, hummm is it?
<markelhas> Seeker`, i think it's strange, maybe i'm wrong.
<ratpoison> kyja: what does your fglrxinfo say?
<Seeker`> markelhas: yup - 30 mins = 300k/s
<Jordan_U> kyja, In what way?Does X not start when you have it set to use fglrx?
<kyja> ratpoison, idk how do idleone__ check?
<Seeker`> = 2.4MB/s,
<rickson> has anyone successfully upgraded using the cdrom?
<kyja> it is checked but says not in use
<ratpoison> kyja: applications>Accessories>terminal
<ratpoison> type fglrxinfo
<Jordan_U> !paste | kyja
<ubotu> kyja: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Seeker`> markelhas: if its wireless, it is entirely possible that you only get that speed - you will never end up maxing out a connection due to overheads etc.
<markelhas> Seeker`, ok. but i think when i was using windows this was less time.
<kyja> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40213/
<markelhas> Seeker`, right now i've started a transfer of a file with 700MG, says that will take 31 mins
<Seeker`> markelhas: was the laptop in exactly the same place with exactly the same conditions + interference etc.?
<markelhas> Seeker`, yap, just changes the os.
<ratpoison> markelhas: as a scientist I have to tell you that wireless speed may depend on a lot of stuff you can't control, even the weather/humidity are very large factors
<Seeker`> markelhas: my point was that the speed is dependant on a lot of uncontrollable things
<^Ocean^> Im having a problem, I can only log into Gnome, if I log into the Gnome Failsafe
<markelhas> Seeker`, right now it's transferring @ +-450KB/s.
<ratpoison> kyja: how did you go about installing your graphics card?
<Seeker`> if someone turned on a router a few houses away, it can affect the speed etc.
<kyja> it us an ati radion x600 mobility. the restricted driver had been working.
<markelhas> Seeker`, over a 11Mb/s i think it's slow. but maybe i wrong. later i'll check with a windows machine.
<Seeker`> markelhas: I would only be worried if it was regularly < 50kbps - and there isn't much you can do to improve it, short of move closer to the router
<Seeker`> at uni the wireless is 54megabit, but in some places it drops to 3 or 4 kilobytes / sec, due to interferance from other networks / walls etc.
<ratpoison> kyja: check syste>Administration>restricted drivers manager. Is the box checked?
<kyja> it is checked and says not in use.
<markelhas> Seeker`, lol i'm to close to it.
<kyja> it just wont enable
<ratpoison> try checking/unchecking the box
<kyja> I have and restarted several times
<ratpoison> kyja: did you update recently?
<markelhas> Seeker`, ok thnks for the help
<markelhas> Seeker`, go to go.
<kyja> yes there have been a barage of updates
<kyja> i dont know I was wondering if there have been others with same trouble
<ratpoison> kyja: check on syaptic if your linux-restricted-modules (or somesuch) package is the same version as your kernel
<kyja> oooh good idea ratpoison
<ratpoison> if it's not, boot from the previous kernel, until they are updated
<ratpoison> and then make sure you check/uncheck the box
<^Ocean^> Im having a problem, I can only log into Gnome, if I log into the Gnome Failsafe
<kyja> I did notice soething. I will try it
<atlfalcons866> beagle dosent load on startup
<cld2> if I install beta and just keep do apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade will I be considered non beta once gutsy comes out? i should I just wait?
<cld2> or should I just wait? sorry.
<ratpoison> cld2: you won't need dist-upgrade I think
<ratpoison> you already HAVE gutsy
<ratpoison> (or will)
<cld2> ratpoison: ok, thanks. so just do upgrades. dist-upgrade if a new kernel or something thought.
<cld2> ratpoison: like the WM?
<ratpoison> like what? what do the initials mean?
<cld2> there is a non wimp windows manager (WM) called ratpoison
<^Ocean^> whats the Compiz Window Manager ?
<cld2> compiz
<ratpoison> cld2: no
<ratpoison> I don't even know why it's called a manager
<ratpoison> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bastid_raZor> E: tzdata: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<bastid_raZor> E: util-linux: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<bastid_raZor> how does one fix this lovely issue.
<ratpoison> mmmmmm package panic.... I don't envy you man
<ratpoison> did you by any chance install the linux32 package?
<bastid_raZor> i get this error after my upgrade to gutsy failed.. now i'm in limbo between gusty and fiesty
<^Ocean^> compokay here it the problem, Compiz seems too start,   and i get window effects and stuff,   But no window Decorations ( The title bar , Min,Max, Close Buttons )
<ratpoison> ^Ocean^: do you use emerald themes?
<^Ocean^> ratpoison, Hmm, Easy way too find out ?
<bastid_raZor> ratpoison: i do not know what all gutsy installed. i wasn't around while the install installing
<ratpoison> basid_raZor: check on synaptic
<ratpoison> bastid_raZor: check on synaptic
<bastid_raZor> ratpoison: no linux32 1-3build1 is not installed
<Outlander> hi
#ubuntu+1 2007-10-11
<Outlander> hi, im using gutsy, how do i set my window manager? xfce4 is loading for some reason, i have compiz so want that to be default
<ratpoison> bastid_raZor: can't help then, sry
<^Ocean^> ratpoison, if i run emerald-theme-manager, there is only Untitled Theme for my options. ..
<ratpoison> well, try alt+f2 emerald --replace
<ratpoison> does it work?
<^Ocean^> No chaneg
<bastid_raZor> ratpoison: by it not installing that .. does that mean i am doomed to do a fresh install from the iso
<Outlander> what config file would store the preferred wm?
<jburris> anyone know if there is a thread on getting visual effects working with ATI cards?
<ratpoison> bastid_raZor: don't know, can't help! I only said that because I know that you can't have both packages
<ratpoison> and I thought maybe you had it
<bastid_raZor> oh, okay. :)
<^Ocean^> is there a package for the emerald themes ?
<bastid_raZor> i'm not wanting to do a fresh install but if all else fails i don't have much of a choice
<ximal> w00t
<ximal> i'm back on top ! woot !
<ximal> sup vuen !
<ratpoison> bastid_raZor: try sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<ximal> hmm
<ximal> what's wrong raZor ?
<ratpoison> or sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<Vuen> hey guys. compiz does this really irritating thing where it automatically gives focus to a window whenever i hover the mouse over it. how do i get rid of that?
<ximal> special effects settings
<ximal> try that vuen ;)
<bastid_raZor> ratpoison: similiar errors..
<bastid_raZor> ratpoison: i probably should have tried aptitude before doing the apt-get way..
<zerwas> Is it still possible to have a package bugfix update integrated into Gutsy until this point?
<ximal> bastid_raZor : what's the issue ?
<ratpoison>  man dpkg-reconfigure and work your way through there
<bastid_raZor> ximal: E: tzdata: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<bastid_raZor> ximal: E: util-linux: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ximal> do this
<ximal>  sudo apt-get install update
<ximal> try it..
<ximal> see if it will force it to check some of the broken items your having trouble with
<bastid_raZor> coudln't finde package update..
<Vuen> yeah, that's not correct ximal
<ximal> it said that ?
<bastid_raZor> should i have install in there?
<ratpoison> omit install I guess
<Vuen> bastid_raZor: doesn't matter, apt-get update won't do a thing
<ximal> hmm
<ximal> it should ?
<ratpoison> but it's the same as aptitude safe-upgrade
<^Ocean^> okay, compiz starts just fine, but there are no window Deccorations,   ( Border around my windows, titlebar,  Min/Max/Close Buttons )
<ratpoison> ximal: I've had broken dependency issues and nothing seemed to work
<bastid_raZor> Vuen: i agree, i get errors when trying to do any aptitude or apt-get or synaptic.. now
<Vuen> ^Ocean^: gnome or kde?
<dn> anyone using numlockx with gutsy?
<ximal> hmm
<^Ocean^> Vuen, Gnome
<ximal> what version you guys running ?
<ximal> gutsy -14 ?
<tanath> what's the best way to scan a page into a new text/word document? preferrably with formatting intact
<ratpoison> ^Ocean^: try alt+f2 gtk-window-decorator --replace
<ratpoison> if emerald --replace didn't work
<ratpoison> otherwise
<bastid_raZor> ximal: i did gksu apt-get update-manager -c -d ..
<ratpoison>  !compiz > ^Ocean^
<bastid_raZor> and now i'm where i'm at.. broken like a bm
<bastid_raZor> bum.. rather
<^Ocean^> hmm,  Ran that,  and it just hangs, ( Ran it in a terminal
<tanath> i don't see a way to do it from openoffice
<tanath> anyone know?
<sayers> Uhm did this update just break a ton of things?
<^Ocean^> Also, another note,  When I run a gnome-terminal, the window Opens, but its All white,  cant read any text or anything
<Vuen> ^Ocean^: sounds like your xorg.conf is missing ARGBVisuals. pastebin it
<ximal> try doing a fresh reinstalll m8 if u r having issues.. redownload and burn the image at 1x
<ximal> might help bastid :
<bastid_raZor> i have the cd iso of 7.10 .. was just trying to avoid a fresh install
<ximal> well
<ximal> they did a kernel update recently and some other package updates
<bastid_raZor> heh, i worked hard on tweakings
<ximal> i did a fresh install of the -12 kernel am64 bit and then immediately used updater to get everything working
<ximal> me too.. but the more you work on them the easier they come to you
<bastid_raZor> i agree.. thanks. i'll do the fresh install and wave bye bye to all my pretty settings
<^Ocean^> Vuen, http://pastebin.com/m352d544
<bastid_raZor> thanks for the kick while i was down.. my back now aches
<ximal> hey
<ximal> bastid
<bastid_raZor> heh
<bastid_raZor> yeah?
<ximal> when you get back .. come in here and stuff... tomorrow morning i'll be on
<ximal> i'll share my tweaks with you that savvas and other devs have helped me with
<Vuen> ^Ocean^: yep. at the bottom of Section "Screen" add this:        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<ximal> get you all the codecs etc
<ximal> ok ?
<bastid_raZor> okay, it'll be around 7am EST
<Vuen> ^Ocean^: then save all your work, ctrl+alt+backspace and try again
<bastid_raZor> ximal awesome. thanks. i'll be sure to look for you then.
<Vuen> bastid_raZor: you definitely shouldn't need to fresh install...
<Vuen> bastid_raZor: if an upgrade is broken you could file a bug report.
<^Ocean^>        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<^Ocean^>     EndSubSection
<^Ocean^> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<^Ocean^> EndSection
<^Ocean^> like that ?
<Vuen> yep
<ximal> ok m8
<timUR> hi
<^Ocean^> okay gonna give it a shot
<ximal> i can't help with much but i'll pass what i get done and can pass on ;)
<timUR> How do i enable Nvidia Legacy acceleration ????
<ximal> go to system
<Vuen> bastid_raZor: also, you shouldn't need to re-tweak anything, just don't wipe your home partition
<Vuen> bastid_raZor: you can keep all your settings if you keep home
<ximal> system > administration/ resitricted drivers
<ximal> for nvidia
<bastid_raZor> Vuen: home won't be touched.. plus i have moved several scripts that i use ..
<ximal> yeah m8..
<ximal> you can always re-import
<ximal> ;)
<^Ocean^> Vuen, hmm, okay didnt seem too make any differance..
<bastid_raZor> children need fatherly influences.. thanks will be around in the a.m.
<Vuen> <ratpoison> ^Ocean^: try alt+f2 gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Vuen> do that again
<^Ocean^> Vuen, I ran it in a terminal,  it runs ,  but nothing
<ximal> u gonna freak him out m8
<^Ocean^> uss@Aqualung:~$ gtk-window-decorator --replace
<ximal> making him switch to text mode
<ximal> lol
<^Ocean^> and thats it, just hangs there i guess..
<Vuen> ^Ocean^: you sure you restarted X?
<ximal> heh
<^Ocean^> well i did ctrl+alt+backspace and re-logged in..
<Vuen> ah. that would do it.
<Vuen> hmm...
<Vuen> try asking in #compiz-fusion
<ximal> going full mode guys to watch me movie.. yall have a good one ;)
<Stevethepirate> Hi. Get a "Failed to fetch http://ftp.leg.uct.ac.za/pub/linux/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 MD5Sum mismatch"
<Stevethepirate> when trying to update to gutsy
<Stevethepirate> also get a dbus error when running gksu update-manager -c -d
<Stevethepirate> but followed online guide on "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades" and still get problems..
<Stevethepirate> anyone help me?
<magicrobotmonkey> im gonna install gutsy on a mac mini with rEFIt and feisty, anyone know how to do that without grub replacing rEFIt?
<moonlite> Does 7.10 use noatime by default?
<moonlite> second time i manage to part while writing a message. Pressing ctrl+w isn't the same as ctrl+e :/
<Stevethepirate> Hi. Get a "Failed to fetch http://ftp.leg.uct.ac.za/pub/linux/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 MD5Sum mismatch"
<Stevethepirate> also get a dbus error when running gksu update-manager -c -d
<Stevethepirate> but followed online guide on "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades" and still get problems..
<Stevethepirate> any help?
<scizzo-> Stevethepirate: 3rd part link?
<MTecknology> how do I get my mic to work?
<Stevethepirate> scizzo-: sorry what?
<scizzo-> Stevethepirate: is it a 3rd party link?
<Stevethepirate> the updating?
<Stevethepirate> *updating server?
<scizzo-> Stevethepirate: the link
<AmyRose> Do you guys like breaking support for Ralink USB wifi dongles every release?
<Stevethepirate> -which- link
<scizzo-> Stevethepirate: http://ftp.leg.uct.ac.za/pub/linux/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/
<Stevethepirate> oh.
<Stevethepirate> its a local mirror
<Stevethepirate> [i get 10meg/sec off it] 
<Stevethepirate> scizzo-: ....
<nosrednaekim> has anyone else had problems with their atheros wireless with recent updates?
<scizzo-> Stevethepirate: well it might not be updated...
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: No
<scizzo-> Stevethepirate: I would suggest you try again in a bit
<AmyRose> I'm just having problems with my Ralink wireless!
<Stevethepirate> scizzo-: i can try another mirror..
<AmyRose> but my laptop (with Atheros) is working great
<Stevethepirate> how large is all the updates?
<Stevethepirate> +/-
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: huh... my atheros driver is giving errors on modprobe..
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: I don't even have to modprobe it because HAL detects it automagically
<Stevethepirate> scizzo-: .. /ping
<scizzo-> Stevethepirate: what?
<scizzo-> Stevethepirate: I am not sure how much it is
<scizzo-> Stevethepirate: a lot...I guess
<Stevethepirate> like.
<Stevethepirate> > 300 megs?
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: well neither did I, on back in all the alphas, it was automagically detected, but recently, it stopped being so, so I tried modprobing and got some erros
<scizzo-> Stevethepirate: yes
<Stevethepirate> sighs
<scizzo-> Stevethepirate: maybe
<Stevethepirate> then it will phail for me..
<Stevethepirate> capped internet ftl.
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: What sort of errors?
<scizzo-> Stevethepirate: jesus...run apt-get -u dist-upgrade and see....I am not sure...
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: [  435.178399]  ath_pci: Unknown symbol _ath_hal_attach
<nosrednaekim> and tons more like that, but with different symbols
<AmyRose> wow
<Stevethepirate> do not use teh lords name in vain
<nosrednaekim> (thats from dmesg
<Stevethepirate> :P
<nosrednaekim> +1 Stevethepirate
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: Have you made sure you're using the latest restricted modules?
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: yalp.
<Stevethepirate> luls
<Stevethepirate> i'm atheist :P
* nosrednaekim hates sarcasm then..
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: just a sec... let me try a reboot real fast.
<Stevethepirate> is there a way to ignore md5 checksums?
<Stevethepirate> jesus
<Stevethepirate> christ
<Stevethepirate> superstar
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: How did it work?
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: no modprobe errors... automatically loads the modules.
<nosrednaekim> but still no wireless.
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: How are you getting on the Internet then?
<nosrednaekim> wired
<AmyRose> Oh
<nosrednaekim> I have been violated!! ;)
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: I thought this channel was for GNOME lovers =P
<AmyRose> (I'm kidding, of course)
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: XD
<nosrednaekim> there is a HIGH percentage of kubuntu users here..
* AmyRose wonders why Ubuntu is so GNOME-centric when KDE is the better DE
<Stevethepirate> ubuntu > *
<AmyRose> ok, I better stop now
* Stevethepirate is disliking md5checksum while attempting to update to Gutsy... anyone know a workaround
<AmyRose> Stevethepirate: Yeah, wait for it to finish!
<AmyRose> :P
<Stevethepirate> okay
<Stevethepirate> update manager rates it can download all the files now
<Stevethepirate> wish me luck
<Stevethepirate> i may never return here :P
<Stevethepirate> luls
<buntunu1> localhost on?
<AmyRose> I do want to ask about why most things seem to only be fixed if GNOME users see the problem too
<AmyRose> >.>
* AmyRose pokes macogw
<macogw> hi amy
<scizzo-> AmyRose: then why not use XFCE which is smaller and also has loads of stuff in it?
<AmyRose> I've reported a handful of things on the bug tracker (and subscribed to many more) and the only ones that got any attention from the devs seem to be related to GNOME
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: yeah... well GNOME is sadly where the focus is.
<AmyRose> scizzo-: What does that have to do with anything?
<scizzo-> AmyRose: well you said KDE was more interesting then GNOME
<scizzo-> AmyRose: just making a statement that it might depend a bit on the choice of the person...
<scizzo-> AmyRose: some even just use TWM
<AmyRose> scizzo-: That has nothing to do with the bug tracker.
<macogw> i like E17
<macogw> no NM-applet though :(
<macogw> that's my wm when there's no wifi around
* AmyRose wants an ncurses GUI for network manager
<|neon|> question when going into yahoo games firefox freezes  now opera works fine java is installed any suggestions
<AmyRose> It would make things easier when X won't start
<AmyRose> |neon|: Use Opera!
<AmyRose> :D
<macogw> fluxbox is also fun
<macogw> AmyRose: but that's little-f "free"
<|neon|> i like ff better
<AmyRose> |neon|: Have you tried Konqueror?
<macogw> if you dont like kde you wont like konqueror
<AmyRose> macogw: But Java isn't Free Software yet either
<macogw> true
<|neon|> AmyRose: yahoo tells me to update to a more recent browser
<macogw> haha
<AmyRose> |neon|: Like IE6? :P
* AmyRose laughs hard
<|neon|> :)
<nosrednaekim> IE7..
<AmyRose> If IE6 is their idea of a recent browser, they're dumb
<macogw> |neon|: yahoo told me to update my firefox to firefox 2 when i tried to login to my email with firefox 3
<|neon|> i like firefox the best tho i could use opera to play yahoo games
<AmyRose> |neon|: Seriously, though, try going to about:plugins and seeing which Java plug-ins are installed. If it's not using the
<AmyRose> Sun plug-in, that's the problem
<|neon|> AmyRose: will try that thx
<AmyRose> |neon|: ywm
<AmyRose> macogw: |neon| is using KVirc, which is why I asked about Konqueror =3
<macogw> oh did you ctcp him?
<AmyRose> yeah
<macogw> er...i think thats how--ok that answers that
<macogw> how do you do a ctcp? like this?
<AmyRose> If they're using a KDE/Qt IRC client, I suggest KDE versions
<AmyRose> macogw: Yeah, like that
<macogw> ah the bot explains when you screw up
<macogw> ctcp userinfo on you didnt do anything
<AmyRose> macogw: Yeah, I know. Konversation doesn't reply to them
<macogw> oh ok
<macogw> whats userinfo usually tell you?
<AmyRose> macogw: Nothing, actually.
<macogw> oh
<macogw> well then that's a silly thing to list as "common messages"
<AmyRose> macogw: I can CTCP-VERSION people by right-clicking on their name in the chat window and clicking Version
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: heh.. thats what I was trying to do ;)
<AmyRose> Konversation > *
<nosrednaekim> :)
<RoC_MasterMind> What day of the week does 7.10 release?
<macogw> thursday
<macogw> RoC_MasterMind:  ^
<RoC_MasterMind> I saw.
<RoC_MasterMind> thanks
<mrj> What package is the GL desktop a part of
<mrj> Does it come with kubuntu desktop?
<nosrednaekim> compiz?
<nosrednaekim> mrj: no.
<mrj> Its a part of compiz?
<Dr_willis> kubuntu does not include the compiz stuff
<mrj> I didnt see it until I installed kubuntu desktop
<mrj> weird
<sow1> where do you file a bug report?  I'm running gutsy and having issues setting up dual monitor extended support with ati 9700 card
<mrj> maybe it was an update
<Dr_willis> ubuntu does include compiz
<mrj> i know
<nosrednaekim> KAmyRose: went patriotic?
<mrj> I didnt know GL desktop was a part of compiz
<bazhang> Don't know if anyone else has experienced this but after latest updates in Gutsy (full up to date now) K3b and Konversation refuse to work with Compiz-Fusion in Kubuntu Gutsy, and I will certainly mention this in #compiz-fusion as well, just wondering if this only my issue, or if others had the same problem. Or GNOME users, for that matter. Cheers!
<nosrednaekim> mrj: do you mean XGL?
<Dr_willis> Not sure what 'gl desktop' even is...
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: not that they would be using those apps ;)
<mrj> no, under system>prefs i have a "GL Desktop" icon now
<mrj> with a foot
<mrj> a gnome foot
<Dr_willis> Thats the old preferance icon name for the compiz stuff
<Dr_willis> I think. :)
<macogw> Dr_willis: "GL Desktop" is the menu's name for the old GNOME Compiz Config
<mrj> My desktop is really annoying to use right now and I cant get it customized
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: haha, I would guess not..
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: gnomebaker, and uh, Gonversation?
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: and no...i'm not using compiz right now.but they did just update to compiz .6.0
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: Xchat or pidgin.
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: should I wait it out? or try it in GNOME and see what happens--no issues with those programs for you?
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: like I said... i'm not using compiz.
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: specifically CD/DVD burning in K3b, oh right, sorry.
<nosrednaekim> i'll get around to testing it out though..
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: thanks again, appreciate it.
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: i'm waiting for the new ATI drivers.
<mrj> I dont know what I did but all of my settings done in the compizconfig manager dont do anything, but if i use the GL desktop and disable GL desktop it stops the compiz effects
<mrj> blah i might just reinstall
<AmyRose> mrj: Huh?
<Dr_willis>   mrj  i had some oddity yesterday where the settings were ignored. then compiz crashed.
<Dr_willis> a logout/back in may kick it in the head
<mrj> it seems like i have the old compiz running next to the new compiz
<mrj> or something
<mrj> i just went through the new compiz and disabled everything
<mrj> pretty sure its because i installed kubuntu desktop
<DanaG> Argh, Pidgin exited when I closed the buddy list.
<DanaG> Yet, I have it set to always show in systray.
<nosrednaekim> DanaG: I've had that happen to me... its a crash.
<DanaG> It happened twice in a row.
<DanaG> Also, when Compiz starts with my session, all window shadows are white rectangles.
<pestilence> ugh.  why can't my card keep a WPA connection in gutsy
<pestilence> it is constantly disconnecting/reconnecting
<macogw> pestilence: i dont know but gutsy release day torrenting will be the test for my wired connection.  supposedly the upstream sky2 has had some repairs. we'll see.
<macogw> what's a nice gtk torrent client?
<RAOF> macogw: I like deluge.  It seems to work :)
<sainzeo> i'm trying to setup an external monitor with gutsy but haven't been able to do it correctly - any suggestions?
<Demize> How would I install the beta on my computer? I have Ubuntu already, I just need to know.
<Demize> Anyone?
<Dr_willis> Wow.. you have no patience.
<Dr_willis> :)
<scizzo-> Demize: you mean a simple command?
<Demize> True.
<Dr_willis> You want to install.. or UPGRADE.
<Demize> Upgrade.
<Demize> What do you mean by a simple command?
<scizzo-> well in 7 days is the release
<scizzo-> but if you really want it now..... gksu update-manager -c -d
<Demize> That'll do it?
<scizzo-> Demize: try it and see?
<DanaG> My bug: bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<nosrednaekim> DanaG: the kubuntu guys were just working on that I think..(or something like that)
<jojo4u> btw, is the RC on it's way?
<scizzo-> jojo4u: RC?
<Pici> DanaG: You probably should mark it as new/confirmed not incomplete so someone looks at it
<scizzo-> jojo4u: gutsy is released as stable in 7 days
<jojo4u> I mean the release candidate due today (UTC time)
<frostburn> anyone familiar with this error? http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=a1d544e6c6390ef75eb774ea409788d9&t=92252
<jo1> anyone help me add the universe/multiverse repositories to gutsy?
<bazhang> jo1: via the command line or adept/synaptic?
<pestilence> why has firefox all of a sudden started stealing focus when a new tab opens?
<pestilence> and how do i prevent that?
<jojo4u> pestilence: preferences -> tabs -> "when I open..."
<pestilence> jojo4u: yea, that's not checked.
<jo1> bazhang: dont mind, i was trying to add via sysytem>admin>software sources but any way that is easy learn so that i can do it in the future by myself
<fevel> can someone please help me upgrade to gutsy?
<fevel> I am on feisty
<fevel> and using a pavillion dv 2210us laptop
<nosrednaekim> fevel: do you have a problem?
<bazhang> jo1: well in KDE it's Adept, and in GNOME it's Synaptic; which are you using?
<RAdams> my mic is not working in any application, yet I can hear myself. suggestions?
<jo1> gnome, im using ubuntu 7.10
<fevel> nosrednaekim,  actually no, I would like to now the procedure since it hasnt launched yet
<fevel> but I just cant wait
<jo1> bazhang: gnome, im using ubuntu 7.10
<Demize> Thanks for the help. I'll still be aroud, I have homework to do. I'm also on Windows right now, so I can't try that out yet, but I will within an hour.
<RAdams> fevel: Are you familiar with using dpkg?
<nosrednaekim> fevel: oh....you want to know HOW to upgrade?
<fevel> yes
<fevel> how to upgrade
<fevel> im pretty fmilliar with dpkg
<fevel> not a guru though
<RAdams> fevel: and manually repairing xorg?
<RAdams> Because the beta still breaks packages and X now and then
<fevel> RAdams, not really
<fevel> I have the nvidia drivers installed
<RAdams> just wanted you to know what you're getting into
<RAdams> yes, and sometimes x still breaks, and you have to dpkg-reconfigure it
<bazhang> jo1: then go to synaptic, and bear with me on this (I'm on KDE), but there should be a drop down menu with something like 'manage repositories'; there you choose which ones to enable/disable, and then you have get the new updates, and new upgrades (if any).
<fevel> will these issues happen when it launches?
<RAdams> not likely
<fevel> ok
<RAdams> there are bugs up until the final moment...
<fevel> then I guess ill wait a couple of days
<RAdams> then they MAGICALLY DISAPPEAR!
<fevel> since this laptop is really important
<RAdams> *poof*
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> we wish
<RAdams> :P
<fevel> thanks for the advice
<bazhang> haha
<RAdams> anyway, any idea on my sound? I can't even think of where to test this issue
<RAdams> "my mic is not working in any application, yet I can hear myself. suggestions?"
<pestilence> RAdams: what's wrong with your sound
<pestilence> oh
<nosrednaekim> jo1: the repository config is in settings->repositories
<crimsun> RAdams: download http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh and run it
<jo1> bazhang: settings>repositories takes me to software sources same as from the system>admin menu which i found but i dont know how to add more. the basic partner and source code repos are there but when I click to add more it asks for complete APT line?
<nosrednaekim> jo1: ah... and waht repository do you want to add?
<jo1> nosrednaekim: thanks i found it, dont know how to add more to it?
<jo1> nosrednaekim: universe and multiverse? basically i want to have everything available from synaptic
<bazhang> jo1: not sure about that one, my apologies.
<nosrednaekim> jo1: they are all enabled b default.
<Dr_willis> then ya got the 'other' repos like Seveas  and Mediabuntu and perhaps some others.. :)
<crimsun> RAdam2: download http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh and run it
<RAdam2> k
<jo1> nosrednaekim: oh are there any others that are useful to add?
<nosrednaekim> not really....
<nosrednaekim> excpet for very speciallized things.
<jo1> nosrednaekim: ok great. how does automatix run with gutsy?
<RAdams> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/732490
<Dr_willis> I see no need for automatix with gutsy.
<nosrednaekim> jo1: don't... use.... it
<RAdams> thats a slick script btw
<Dr_willis> I see no need for automatix with feisty, or any of the others either.. :)
<RAdams> automatix is horrid
<Pici> !automatix | jo1
<ubotu> jo1: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Dr_willis> each ubuntu release makes automatix more and more useless then it was befor. :)
<crimsun> RAdams: looks at lines 257-258
<crimsun> look, even
<aLeSD> hi all
<jo1> oh ok, i am newly transitioning from windows to linux and want to set up the system so i can do everything as before, read it online as a good option? if not is there a better way of doing it?
<RAdams> oh
<RAdams> how do i fix that?
<aLeSD> ok triend another time : compiz take me too much memory
<aLeSD> I mena during the time it takes always more memory
<crimsun> RAdams: use the volume control.
<nosrednaekim> jo1: read what?
<aLeSD> and I can't recognize it by top
<aLeSD> I mean I can't see the process that occupates the memory by top
<RAdams> crimsun: ty sir :)
<jo1> nosrednaekim: some article - http://www.pcmech.com/article/windows-to-ubuntu-transition-guide/3/
<aLeSD> but if I change to metacity : more than 20% of my memory is freeded
<aLeSD> so ?
<aLeSD> who have the expirience to tell me who is tacking it ?
<nosrednaekim> aLeSD: there must be a gnome task manager
<macogw> aLeSD: xorg has the memory most likely
<RoC_MasterMind> What is the difference between like deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates and deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty?
<nosrednaekim> jo1: ah...well, this is gutsy, so alot of guides are going to be outadted.
<aLeSD> nosrednaekim: I peomise I can't see it by top runned in a root session
<aLeSD> I promise
<nosrednaekim> aLeSD: I believe you ;) are you on kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<aLeSD> I mean I sort by memory and 15% is for evolution
<aLeSD> ubuntu
<aLeSD> I'm using nvidia driver
<aLeSD> maybe the memory used by the graphic card ... I mean the shared memory
<jo1> ok so can i get some advice to install all the bits and pieces i need to make my linux capable of dealing with anything i did in Windows?
<nosrednaekim> aLeSD: ah.... sorry I use kubuntu so I don't know what ubuntu hasby way of performance monitoring apps
<aLeSD> I mean I can see the memory freeded by the counter of the memory in gnome monitor
<nosrednaekim> jo1: mostly thats all done.
<aLeSD> but I can't see the process
<aLeSD> in the end I can use compiz only for a short time
<aLeSD> bad bad bug
<Demize> I have a sugestion for Gusty:
<Demize> For the Live CD, it should be bootable off a DVD.
<riotkittie> uh. it is bootable off a dvd.
<Demize> Gusty is?
<riotkittie> yes.
<Demize> I tried it with Fiesty, and it didn't work.
<riotkittie> maybe your burn was bad? maybe your disc was bad? maybe your drive is wonky?
<Demize> Hmm...
<Pici> Demize: Did you burn the cd iso to a dvd? or did you use the dvd iso?
<branstrom> Yo guys, how do I make screen go into certain directories for the different windows set up by default in screenrc?
<Demize> Ah. I didn't know there were CD and DVD iso.
<Demize> *isos
<riotkittie> :)
<Demize> I got the CD one.
<jo1> nosrednaekim: what about audio video codecs, mp3 playback, pdf viewing and firefox plugins?
<riotkittie> i burn the cd iso to dvds.
<Demize> Okay, time to switch to Ubuntu. No reason for me to be on Windows now.
<nosrednaekim> jo1: audio-video, mp3 should be taken care of pretty much automatically, pdf and firefox as well.
<bazhang> Gutsy/Compiz-Fusion/Kubuntu issues go away with K3b and Konversation by a simple shutdown and restart of C-F, at least to this point.
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: for good?
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: well for the last five minutes--does that count? :}
<yipe> umm, has anyone noticed that in gutsy, the download page on the official ubuntu site doesn't render correctly with firefox?
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: thats not its half-life... compiz is HIGHLY radioacive ;)
<bazhang> ;}
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: will 0.60 of c-f make it into Gutsy, or should I start installing Hardy Heron now? '}
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: I have .6.0...or maybe that was from another repository..
<RAOF> bazhang: 0.6.0 + fixes from git is already in gutsy.
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: okay... :] 
<bdelacey> gksu update-manager -c -d ?
<bdelacey> I tried to do this but it gave me a Gtk-WARNING
<bazhang> RAOF: so any issues I have been having may have been related to the updated version, perhaps--unusable K3b, Konversation, etc.
<andre_> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<nosrednaekim> bdelacey: are you on kubuntu?
<bazhang> RAOF: thanks for the info. Cheers!
<bdelacey> whhooops, no ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> bdelacey: oh.. ok
<bdelacey> I had reported a bug ...
<bdelacey> not wasn't recognizing the video
<bdelacey> So I thought I'd try to just do another clean update.
<bdelacey> Does update pick up the daily build?
<nosrednaekim> bdelacey: no need to use the upgrade manager when you are already on gutsy.
<bdelacey> I never could get my gutsy install to complete - it got hung up (on an earlier build) with video
<nosrednaekim> oh... ok
<nosrednaekim> yeah it goes to the newest build
<bdelacey> But since the existing version of Ubuntu works fine, I thought I'd try to do an update rather than a complete reinstall - maybe the video drivers would be left hanging around :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<bdelacey> Since "sudo gksu update-manager -c -d" doesn't do the upgrade for me, is there something else I can try from a 7.04 base install?
<nosrednaekim> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bdelacey> Thanks!
<|neon|> i using kubuntu gutsy and java is installed however when i try to play yahoo games firefox freezes   about:plugins shows that java is installed and enabled any suggestios
<yipe> umm, has anyone noticed that in gutsy, the download page on the official ubuntu site doesn't render correctly with firefox? Here's a screencap of what it looks like http://i21.tinypic.com/2luc5ex.png
<yipe> notice the mashed together bit in the middle
<ximal> how is it not rendered right ?
<andre_> bug report filing... mmm good fun
<ximal> mine runs fine bro
<yipe> please view my screencap
<{Zeus}> yipe, mine has that a little
<{Zeus}> I think it has to do with the minimum font size
<yipe> do you notice that where it says "Which release do you want?" and whatever it says above that are smashed together?
<ximal> anyone mind telling me what shrink factor in k9 copy does ?
<ximal> if anyone here uses it ?>
<riotkittie> i notice. hm. not relevant, but what font are you using?
<Dr_willis> never used it. sorry.
<ximal> yipe : try using ctrlleft+ plus - or + to change font sizes.. u may have accidentally mashed it with font size change..
<yipe> riotkittie uhhh... should be whatever the default is
<ximal> yipe : i find that the issue sometimes bro
<ximal> hey kittie !
<yipe> ximal no, that just makes them get larger and smaller, still on top of each other
<ximal> hmm
<yipe> I think it might be a bug in either firefox's rendering or more likely the page itself
<ximal> i'm betting you need to reinstall firefox .. make sure you have all proper flash and java plugins.. and it might fix it..
<ximal> try checking your plugins..
<yipe> either way... it'd be nice to have that fixed
<yipe> I've got the default gutsy install dude
<nosrednaekim> yipe: maybe try adjusting your font sizes
<ximal> alot of time it can be how the plugins are working to render the page's code in the proper place..
<ximal> default gutsy doesn't include flash or java
<yipe> nosrednaekim tried that, no good
<ximal> did you install the restricted extras and plugins yet ?
<ximal> go to add remove and search for SWF
<yipe> I'm sorry, I'm not thinking, yes I did install flash and sunjava
<ximal> oh ok
<ximal> well
<yipe> I know how install things :P
<ximal> hmm
<yipe> how to*
<ximal> maybe it's the theme you're using..
* AmyRose wishes she could get away with Gnash
<yipe> that's a good idea, lemme try changing that
<ximal> sometimes the theme changes how things work ... sounds funny.. but true
<ximal> or even your desk settings .. like monitor ... size of screen from 1024 to 10xx by xx
<ximal> all irrellevant until it makes things work if you know what i mean.. heh
<ximal> well.. i gotta go hit the restroom and dress for work.. gonna head in early to start on food prep... gotta love the grind of fast food.. especially ARBYS..
<yipe> no dice, I changed back to human, turned off firefox, reopened it and loaded the page... still nothing, just to be sure I played with the font sizes again, nothing
<ximal> good luck yipe !
<ximal> sorry m8
<yipe> I think I'm just gonna report a bug
<ximal> it was a good thought..
<ximal> go for it..
<jo1> whats the best vnc software to use between ubuntu gutsy and windows xp for remote desktop control?
<yipe> it's not a big deal, just kind of embarrassing for us
<ximal> good luck m8.. on getting it fixed..
<nosrednaekim> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<AmyRose> jo1: Using VNC on Windows is technically illegal
<ximal> how so rose ?
<AmyRose> ximal: Windows XP's EULA specifically states that you may only use Microsoft Remote Desktop to project it.
<ximal> so no remote admin etc etc ? lol
<AmyRose> ximal: If you don't believe me, read the EULA
<AmyRose> Well, they say you can only use Microsoft software to do it.
<ximal> haha microshaft can blow pc parts for all i care...
<jburris> you just have to use Microsoft's RDP
<ximal> saying and doing amy.. two different things.. anyhow.. yall have a good night .. i'mgonna get going ;)
<Dr_willis> jo1,  for a xp vncserver. i like 'ultravnc'
<AmyRose> Dr_willis: Yeah, help jo1 violate XP's EULA
<{Zeus}> yay!
<Dr_willis> its proberly against thir EULA to have linux on the same machine...
<AmyRose> Dr_willis: No, it's not. http://www.realvnc.com/pipermail/vnc-list/2001-October/025660.html
<Dr_willis> First Rule of the EULA, no one discusses the EULA..
<bsnider> why isn't linux-restricted-modules-generic being upgraded when the kernel is upgraded?
<{Zeus}> that link says you need a microsoft license on the PC
<{Zeus}> so if you have a dual-boot...
<Dr_willis> or a copy of windows 2.1 in the closet...
<AmyRose> This is EXACTLY why I wanted to avoid Windows. I don't want to have to find legal loopholes just to use my computer legally.
<secret901> gutsy was recently updated last night and now whenever I restart my alptop it's telling me that it can't detect the video card
<nosrednaekim> bsnider: its not? did for me.
<secret901> does anyone know what's changed in the most recent update?
<bsnider> nosrednaekim: you upgraded from the 2.6.22-13-generic kernel to -14-generic and the restricted package was upgraded too?
<nosrednaekim> bsnider: actually I upgraded from -12 to -14
<bsnider> fine, but the package was also upgraded?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<secret901> how do I file a bug report?
<nosrednaekim> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<bsnider> nosrednaekim: can you describe how you upgrade?
<nosrednaekim> update?
<nosrednaekim> I use synaptic and press the "mark all updates" button and hit apply
<bsnider> nosrednaekim: in other words, what is the procedure you're using?
<bsnider> i see
<secret901> Gutsy keeps not recognizing my graphics card even though it's the i810
<Gun_Smoke> Any ideas when Gutsy will be "supported"?
<RAOF> Gun_Smoke: After it's released, in a week or so.  And then for 18 months after that (on the desktop, at least)
<Gun_Smoke> RAOF: week or so.. Okay thanks.
<Gun_Smoke> I knew the rest
<RAOF> 18th is the official release date target.
<Gun_Smoke> Good to know..  Unfortunatly I'm don't have a machine worth leaving 6.06 :(
<Gun_Smoke> Man I can't type tonight....
<Gun_Smoke> I*
<secret901> does the  Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller use the i810 driver?
<RAOF> secret901: It probably can, although the -intel driver is what's supported upstream.
<IdleOne> I have a nexxteck NX2 5 button usb wireless mouse here. when I plug it in the scroll wheel and the two buttons on the left hand side work but the left and right click buttons dont work. how do I get them working? is there a driver I need to install or something?
<RAOF> secret901: intel is meant to replace i810 for everything.  It's only because there are some cards better supported by i810 at the moment that i810 is even in Gutsy.
<secret901> the newest update of Gutsy keeps not recognizing my card
<secret901> when I restart the laptop
<Gun_Smoke> IdleOne:  It worked before?
<secret901> RAOF: it says that Intel is experimental
<IdleOne> first time trying it
<IdleOne> Gun_Smoke: ^^
<RAOF> secret901: Where?  That's probably a packaging bug :)
<Gun_Smoke> gnome kde?
<secret901> RAOF: in System->Admin->Screens and Graphics
<IdleOne> Gun_Smoke: gnome
<wsjunior> how do i disable compiz fusin inside kubuntu?
<wsjunior> after installing xserver-xgl it seems it runs forever
<wsjunior> i've already changed the session but it doesnt went away :/
<RAOF> secret901: Oooh, yeah.  File a bug, that's not experimental :)
<RAOF> wsjunior: You can create a file called ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable to stop Xgl from starting.
<Dr_willis> touch ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
<Dr_willis> would do it?
<wsjunior> Dr_willis: whats the content of this file?
<Dr_willis> i dont have one. :)
<Dr_willis> he said just MAKE one. :)
<Dr_willis> touch would make an empty one
<Gun_Smoke> IdleOne: Only thing that comes to mind is an article I read a while back why Linus thinks everyone should use kde instead of gnome, and a major complaint he had was changing what mouse buttons did.  Having that in mind, I would imagine your config file is confusing the two that do work for the defult right and left that should work.  I would be you would have better luck with kde.
<Dr_willis> oh wait - i got comiz disabled now anyway heh
<RAOF> Dr_willis: Yes, although you might need to "mkdir -p ~/.config/xserver-xgl" first
<wsjunior> RAOF: the xserver-xgl dir doesnt exist show i create it?
<wsjunior> uh
<wsjunior> right :D
<wsjunior> ready
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<Dr_willis> i wasent sure if touch made dirs or not
<wsjunior> so i just need to restart the session?!
<Dr_willis> one way to find out. :)
<RAOF> wsjunior: Yes.  Logout, and when you log in again Xgl will not be running.
<Gun_Smoke> IdleOne: Aside from that, I have never used anything other than a standard 2 button mouse with the occasional  scroll wheel.  Have you googled it?
<wsjunior> cross fingers
<wsjunior> :)
<IdleOne> Gun_Smoke: kde is not an option on this machine as it just runs way to slow so I need a gnome solution. is there a config file I can look at to maybe change the config
<IdleOne> Gun_Smoke: looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto right now and going to google to see if anyone has used this mouse with ubuntu
* IdleOne will look at wiki's before typing out long winded questions :)
<secret901> Everytime I restart my laptop, it keeps telling me that it couldn't detect my graphics card.  Is there a way to stop it from asking me?
<secret901> even when I select the correct card, it doesn't stick.
<IdleOne> !info imwheel
<ubotu> imwheel: program to support non-standard buttons on new mice. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0pre12-7 (gutsy), package size 79 kB, installed size 268 kB
<secret901> is there a way to revert back to feisty?
<IdleOne> are repos down?
<IdleOne> secret901: only fresh install. some ppl have chaged sources.list back to fiesty and said it worked for them but I wouldnt risk it. best bet is to !backup or !clone and do a fresh install
<IdleOne> btw if you add a E to imwheeEl apt wont find the package :)
<secret901> I've been having nothing but problems with Gutsy
<IdleOne> secret901: it is beta
<secret901> mainly graphics
<IdleOne> what card?
<secret901> Intel 945
<secret901> IdleOne: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Clients/Products/Inspiron_1505n
<secret901> Beryl used to work in Feisty, but Compiz never worked
<jewbilee> Can anyone tell me how I make a custom shell script or application?
<IdleOne> secret901: sorry i really dont know how to help you
<IdleOne> jewbilee: ask in #ubuntu someone there might be able to help
<secret901> IdleOne: know how to get rid of the annoying "Graphic card not found" message whenever I boot up?
<IdleOne> does the card work?
<secret901> IdleOne: It seems to default to vesa
<IdleOne> I mean do you get that message and the card is working?
<secret901> IdleOne: and working adequately
<secret901> IdleOne: it appears to be working, I can see the screen fine
<IdleOne> sound slike a bug then
<secret901> IdleOne: it didn't have that problem prior to the update last night
<secret901> IdleOne: last night it downloaded a ton of updates
<IdleOne> report it on launchpad.net give as much detail as you can about the card and when the issue started
<Gun_Smoke> secret901: Hang on.... It will all be pulling together sooner than you think.. And next time wait for the official release.. If you can't give yourself a partition for "beta" releases.
<secret901> Gun_Smoke: I hope so
<Gun_Smoke> secret901: From RAOF "18th is the official release date target."
<Gun_Smoke> about a week to go.. Keep updating and will only get better.
<secret901> Gun_Smoke: I can update from beta to official without having to download the whole thing again right?
<RAOF> The release schedule in the /topic can always be consulted for details :)
<Gun_Smoke> secret901: YUP
<Gun_Smoke> keep them going.. it will fix it's self as it moves along.
<secret901> Gun_Smoke: I hope so...I'll bear with it for the time being.
<secret901> I can't even set it to suspend or hibernate properly
<Calicoo> Where are internet settings saved?
<Gun_Smoke> Good time to read man pages... do  "man bash" and learn your heart out.. I never stop with those pages...
<Gun_Smoke> Calicoo: On the internet of course. :)
<MaxLogic> ok so got a question I can see flash like ie: Youtube video but I have no sound is there anything I have to install to get sound. I've never had this problems so I don't even know where to start but I do have sound when it comes to videos, music and what not
<secret901> shouldn't have touched what's not broken
<Calicoo> >.>
<secret901> :-(
<Calicoo> I mean in ubuntu.
<secret901> doesn't look like Gutsy have anything interesting anyway
<Gun_Smoke> Calicoo:  Oh... ummm...  lemmee.. I've got a call..
<secret901> turning on Compiz by default is a horrible idea
<IdleOne> Gun_Smoke: after editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf do I need to restart it ?
<Gun_Smoke> IdleOne: No clue pal.. I doubt it.. Most would be log out log on..
<IdleOne> ok thanks
<Calicoo> No one?
<Gun_Smoke> Calicoo: I'd ask that at #ubuntu not +1...........  There is much more traffic there.
<Calicoo> Alright. Thanks.
<jmg_> hi all
<jmg_> how do i enable compiz on my i910?
<secret901> jmb_: isn't it enabled by default?
<jmg_> secret901: i have plain old fashioned boring desktop
<jmg_> do i need to reconfigure xorg?
<secret901> jmg_: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<jmg_> secret901: that worked thanks
<chris_> hey, is there some weird firewall rules enabled for wireless? All sorts of website are getting blocked on the wireless in linux, but not in windows on the same laptop on the same wireless connection.
<secret901> jmg_: np
<secret901> chris_ like what site?
<chris_> irc.ubuntu.com
<chris_> for example
<chris_> the website true combat elite connects to to get it's server list.
<roe_> where is the link for bandwidth reqs for becoming a mirror
<chris_> https://ulearn.ualberta.ca/
<chris_> I could go on I suppose.
<secret901> chris_: what sort of error do you get?
<secret901> chris_: can you ping them?
<chris_> it times out.
<chris_> in konversation i get this:
<chris_> [20:59]  [Info]  Looking for server irc.ubuntu.com:8001...
<chris_> [20:59]  [Info]  Server found, connecting...
<chris_> [20:59]  [Error]  Connection to Server irc.ubuntu.com lost: connection actively refused. Trying to reconnect.
<secret901> how about ulearn.ualberta.ca?
<Starcraftmazter> has anyone had issues with bluefish lagging badly?
<secret901> chris_: can you ping them?
<chris_> I can ping them, that's why it's weird
<secret901> have you tried a different browser?
<chris_> seems to hate stuff on ports beginning with 80 because it won't let me connect to ktorrent on 8080 at home either.
<chris_> this is in firefox and konqueror
<chris_> and also in true combat: elite
<gaminggeek> anyone here know how to get a wacom tablet to work with gimp?
<chris_> hey, is anything on the internal network start with 192? the website true combat uses resolves to 192.246.40.60:27951
<secret901> chris_:yes
<secret901> chris_: actually, no
<chris_> ok, just brainstorming.
<jimmygoon> All of my videos that I playback in totem seem to be stretched - too tall-ishly
<secret901> chris_: pretty much all of 192 are reserved
<jimmygoon> This happens with (all?) video filetypes
<jmg_> emerald is too slow, can i disable it and still have compiz?
<secret901> jmg_: where's the emerald setting?
<jmg_> secret901: it's running emerald
<jmg_> secret901: if i turn off window decoration in the compiz settings i get no decorator
<secret901> jmg_: I'm having similar problems with compiz
<secret901> jmg_: beryl seems to work, but compiz is trouble-prone
<Adlai> how can I disable xgl by default on gutsy?
<jimmygoon> surely there isn't xgl by default?
<Adlai> I don't want effects, but since I have a newer radeon, it's starting xgl
<jimmygoon> yucky
<Adlai> yup
<jimmygoon> does selecting "none" under effects on the appearance pane do it?
<Adlai> well, it turns off compiz
<Adlai> but doesn't switch back to X
<Adlai> and restarting with this new setting changes nothing
<Adlai> hmmmmmm
<Adlai> actually, it may be because I installed xgl manually a while ago
<Adlai> this is my "testing" box
<Adlai> let's see if uninstalling that helps
<vmlinuz`> how to install identd and enable it. it's already forwarded in my router the port 113. anything else i have to do?
<TehUni> is gutsy on schedule for it's RC tomorrow ?
<TehUni> vmlinuz`: sudo apt-get install ident2
<vmlinuz`> TehUni: thanks
<TehUni> np
<jmg_> anyone know how to change the decorator away from emerald?
<vmlinuz`> * Not starting internet superserver: no services enabled.
<vmlinuz`> do i need to enable it from somewhere?
<wims> have they released an iso of the beta or do we have to upgrade through feisty ?
<vmlinuz`> wims: both can work
<vmlinuz`> i upgraded to gutsy from feisty
<jaebird> any empathy users here?
<wims> yeah, but my gutsy install is a mess
<wims> i just want to clear it out and start from scratch
<IdleOne> ok now I got a new error. need to kill bonobo-activation-server and restart nautilus
<wims> but i cant find an .iso of gutsy
<jaebird> wims: gutsy beta
<IdleOne> wims: www.ubuntu.com has it
<jaebird> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/beta/
<wims> cheers
<wims> oh
<wims> its a dvd now
<wims> hm
<jaebird> ok, so empathy (jabber client) is not connecting now after the gutsy update today
<vmlinuz`> TehUni: I installed ident2 .. but still
<jaebird> was working grand yesterday and before
<IdleOne> how do I restart nautilus?
<jaebird> there are a boatload of dependencies for it...so any one of them could have honked it i suppose
<TehUni> vmlinuz`: ...?
<DanaG> onefish twofish redfish bluefish.
<vmlinuz`> TehUni: do i need to switch the service on from somewhere? because it's still not working
<TehUni> vmlinuz`: you'll need to run "sudo ident2" to start it
<vmlinuz`> and I did TehUni. still not working :/
<Adlai> blowfish
<IdleOne> ident should not need sudo privs to run
<IdleOne> but maybe it does
<TehUni> error: binding to port 113: bind(): Permission denied
<TehUni> so i run it w/ sudo
<vmlinuz`> how to stop the service?
<IdleOne> I need a reboot
<IdleOne> :/
<wims> wow there's full ntfs write support now
<wims> that rocks
* gnomefreak wonders if he knew init could have restarted nautilus
<gnomefreak> guess it doesnt :(
<DanaG> Gaah, I hate that double blink on idle, especially when it happens when I'm not really idle.
<DanaG> For example, try using SSH with X.  You'll find that you'll seem to be idle.
<branstrom> Double blink?
<DanaG> Yeah, it blinks off twice during the "fade".
<branstrom> Okay, let me be more specific: blinks? What blinks?
<DanaG> The LCD backlight.
<DanaG> bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<branstrom> Ah. Can that be seen with a CRT too? I think I've experienced something similar... but it's probably some but with the nvidia driver or whatever.
<naught101> anyone here know much about cpu scaling governors?
<branstrom> Like, the screensaver, when it starts fading
<naught101> I have some in my /etc/modules, cpufreq_powersave, etc, but I want to install the userspace one too. I've read a number of things on the net, some say it's cpufreq-userspace, some say it's cpufreq_userspace...
<naught101> which is it?
<naught101> and does the same rule apply to all the others as well?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, underscore and dash are interchangeable.
<DanaG> Sometimes tab-complete will give one, and sometimes it will give the other.
<TQuid> Ah, someone else with a borked gdm?
<TQuid> Mine is griping that no server is defined in its config file--did a sudo aptitude reinstall gdm after nuking /etc/gdm and no joy.
<TQuid> And the server damned well IS defined in there.
<naught101> DanaG: for all modules?
<TQuid> Oh, wait,t hat's history from aeons ago.
<naught101> cool
<TQuid> So, yeah, gdm is griping; I don't see a bug about it.
<TQuid> Anyone else seen this?
<TQuid> Oh, and gdmsetup segfaults.
<Nuked> anyone know how to prevent xgl from starting up aside from uninstalling it
<Nuked> ?
<TQuid> I think that'll be in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, Nuked.
<TQuid> Looks like gdm-custom.conf became gdm.conf-custom
<Nuked> a message popped up when I had installed xgl.. in my zeal to get it to work... I never took down what was in the message
<hydrogen> xgl is mostly unnecessary at this point
<Nuked> hydrogen: I was told that it is for ati cards
<Nuked> TQuid: I see no xgl entry in my xorg.conf
<hydrogen> Nuked: depends on the drivers I think
<TQuid> And clicking "configure x server" segfaults it too.
<hydrogen> but check /usr/bin/startx
* Jordan_U stabs fglrx
<hydrogen> for defaultserver
<Nuked> hydrogen: any way that I can get it to stop starting?
<Nuked> Jordan_U: I HATE fglrx
<Nuked> but the driver has made progress
<hydrogen> Nuked: I havn't used it in a long time.. check /usr/bin/startx for the defaultserver entry however
<TQuid> bloody hell, why is gdm so fucked?
<Dr_willis> havent noticed...
<Jordan_U> Nuked, And the next version will have AIGLX! ... Finally
<Dr_willis> more update and breakage eh?
<Nuked> Jordan_U: I can hardly wait.. xgl seems to disable direct rendering on my card somehow
<Jordan_U> Nuked, Not quite it's just an unbelievably stupid hack :)
<Jordan_U> Nuked, Xgl is a fullscreen application running on top of regular X
<Jordan_U> Nuked, I first found this out when it was new and even less stable, because one day it started out in a window. That was a real WTF moment :)
<Jordan_U> Nuked, So it is not possible to have direct rendering on top of XGL
<macogw> based on TQuid's question i must ask
<linoleum> hello
<macogw> has anyone else had lately where they log in to GDM and then wait...and wait....and wait...and wait...and GNOME never actually loads?
<macogw> or GNOME loads...kind of....just the background and panel (with no applets, icons or menus)
<macogw> ???
<linoleum> do you know how can I activate dmix in gusty , because it seem dmix is not enable by default in gusty : if I run Jackd and try to play music after that, there is no sound
<mzuverink> macogw, you have to kill bonobo-activation-server then log back in
<macogw> what's bonobo?
<macogw> and if you can't alt+f2 or open an xterm because gnome doesn't finish loading and you cant use the tty's because framebuffer is broken...how do you do that?
<macogw> i restarted X with ctrl+alt+backspace over and over til it just stopped and wouldnt restart (if it took that many tries) then rebooted if it got to that point and was still not working, then tried some more
<macogw> eventually, i'd get lucky and it'd work
<mzuverink> macogw, its a known bug, so you know that it only happens if you login then logout.  before you log back in, go to a term, log in and kill the process, simple really
<macogw> eh?
<macogw> it happens when i first log in after boot
<macogw> and once ive logged out, where am i to find a term? framebuffer's yet to be fixed
<macogw> who do i blame for the new ability to grab things from firefox and drop them on the desktop to "download" them like on osx? is that gran paradiso or is that gutsy?
<sid> I just wrote 3 documents in oo.o, saved them etc. but they're gone now
<sid> and the backup files are 0 bytes
<Dr_willis> grab what things? URL Links?
<bintut> hello all..
<bintut> i just installed ubuntu gutsy amd64 on my laptop
<bintut> i just found out that the interface names are named as eth2 and eth3.. is there a way to change it permanently maybe eth0 for the wired and wlan0 for the wifi?
<naught101> has anyone using intel video drivers noticed some seriously fucked up shit when shutting down and/or hibernating? (I think it's when the screen turns off)
<stdin> bintut: /etc/iftab is the way
<bintut> stdin: i'll check on that file.. thanks..
<stdin> naught101: you do know the language rules, don't you?
<naught101> like the screen filling up with broken console spaces
<bintut> stdin: i don't have that file.. :(
<naught101> stdin: no, I didn't. I can guess one of them now though.
<bintut> stdin: normally, i change it inside the /etc/udev/rules.d/*persistent-net*
<stdin> bintut: I guess you can make it, it goes like "eth0 mac THE:MAC:ADDRESS:HERE arp 1" change "THE:MAC:ADDRESS:HERE" to the MAC address of the interface
<bintut> stdin: ok
<bintut> stdin: but, do you know how the ubuntu gutsy named it as eth2 and eth3?
<bintut> instead of eth0 and eth1 or wlan0 respectively?
<stdin> no idea, my interfaces were the same in feisty
<bintut> ok
<Davy_Jones> when 7.1 is released, what will happen to ubuntustudio?
<Davy_Jones> will it have the upgrades too?
<mahrellon> Morning everyone
<mahrellon> Do you guys know if it's safe to install the latest updates for GG (with xorg updates and all) or is anything broken?
<bintut> brb
<mzuverink> why wont it sound preview even though I have it set to do so and have installed mpg123?
<dystopianray> is kopete still broken?
<friend2GNU> I haven't had a chance to try kubuntu gutsy, but is compiz layed out in kubuntu like in ubuntu
<dystopianray> kubuntu will not have compiz by default, if that's what you mean
<friend2GNU> thanks you answered my question =)
<jewbilee> my friend just installed ubuntu on an external HDD and now when he went to reboot to into Ubuntu, he gets a grub error 21.  He has a RAID setup with vista as his main OS but now he cant even boot into that
<jewbilee> can anyone help?
<DanaG> Argh, Amarok freezes sometimes when I hit play or pause.
<hydrogen> so don't hit play or pause, make up your mind so it can make up its
<DanaG> Well, how can I play music if I don't start it?
<DanaG> eeh, your answer was a joke, right?
<ryan8403> I hope someone might be able to help. I need to use vpnc to connect to a cisco vpn server, but its not connecting to the server. I get an error message, unable to bind to 0.0.0.0:500
<ryan8403> netstat -a doesn't show anything waiting for a connection though
<macogw> who says granparadiso's bonus is less mem leakage? top:
<macogw>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<macogw>  8747 maco      25   0  374m 180m  37m R   97 18.0  51:03.58 firefox-3.0
<macogw> well i guess that's more cpu hogging than mem leakage
<macogw> but 180MB of mem is certainly too much
<oem> any one ehre
<oem> hello
<oem> wow soem oens here
<oem> say have you enterd into the oem portion of the disk at all?
<oem> Hi Pici
<oem> its me lee
<DanaG> WTF?  gnome-user-share shares my whole home dir, not just ~/Public.
<oem> Iam confused and not sure waht to do atm
<oem> hu?
<oem> when you give soem access via the acess my pc you give them full access to everything even in windows, taht is how del trouble shots everyhting
<oem> eh can some give me some adive on waht to do with  the button called...preare for shippining to end user?
<oem> hi eMaX
* Hobbsee thinks oem wanted #ubuntu
<sleepynate> oem: don't click that one. it starts a war with china
<oem> emax, iam in oem mode and not sure waht to do
<oem> oh lol
<Hobbsee> oh dear, you are on gutsy.
<oem> no i cant go there either lol
<Hobbsee> why?
<sleepynate> could wreck the whole economy. that would be awful, no?
<oem> thesaid cause i am gusty I go here lol
<oem> here's the story
<oem> ready
<Hobbsee> yes, but you clearly shouldnt be on gutsy, if you dont know what you're doing.
<oem> I was bard 3 days ago and decided to hunt and kinda see waht linux was all about, seeign that dell is starting to load it on tp there systems now, so I found ubuntu because it was displayed all nice and neat on the web sight at dell
<oem> So I googled it, and said wow a beta..I love betas cause there all fun and you'll never know waht you will find
<oem> so, I burnd the beta to disk and low and behold waht should come up.....a tasty delight full scrambled screen so I restatred and changed it to a different res and then hit OEM....I love oems..there fun..but..I go more then waht I bargaind for
<oem> I did not realise taht I became a distrubieter lol
<oem> eh so, was this a mistake that Ubuntu made? or are they wanting everyone to test this thing
* gnomefreak has to agree with Hobbsee, oem if you are having issues file bug reports but i suggest using feisty fawn 7.04 until gutsy is released
* gnomefreak wonders why LP/PPA are slow
<oem> eh I don't have fiesty fawn...this was the only oem that burnd right after all 8 attempts of buring a cd rom
<frostburn> burn slower cds
<oem> Thats how i wound up with this one
<oem> well, I am going to poke taht button and see waht happens
<oem> whats the worse taht can happen
<gnomefreak> screen res issue using desktop cd i suggest you eith burn feisty or if you are that hell bent for a broken system download and burn the alternative cd. this si normally some weird hardware that the installer can find info on it
<frostburn> you accidentally write 1's to your bios
<oem> any how, ok ia may be new but I don't go messign with my bios lol
<oem> I don't even falsh the thing
<frostburn> lol
<frostburn> you asked what's the worst
<oem> oh lol
<frostburn> i don't even know how to do that on purpose
<oem> well I heard horor storeis of bios flashing stories
<oem> and seen a few
<oem> hmm fine print says I have limmitted abillites as an oem user
<oem> ok buggy report time lol
<oem> holy cow it comes with power histry
<frostburn> what's that?
<oem> no idea some kind of thing taht does a power search
<oem> hmm it disapeared
<oem> its also saying something aobut editing  the sign in screen
<oem> its like its on steroids
<oem> well I need to restart lol
<wabiD> is the website down?
<macogw> oem: OEM mode means a normal installation but without the first user's username and password set yet.  just do a regular install
<oem> ok going to do taht
<macogw> power history shows what charge level you're battery's been at over time
<Gabz^laptop> can you install gusty kubuntu without using the cd ?
<frostburn> yes add $update-manager -d
<Gabz^laptop> nah i need to do it to a clean hard drive
<Gabz^laptop> my laptop doesn't like booting off burnt cd for some reason
<Gabz^laptop> it booted madrivia which came with the linux magazine but not kubuntu 7.10 beta
<frostburn> you can do a network boot if your mobo supports it
<Gabz^laptop> yeah it supports PXE network boots
<murlidhar> if i upgrade to gutsy then can i again install the whole gutsy after releasing ? is it better to upgrage using alternate cd (offline installation)
<Seeker`> murlidhar: (current gutsy) + (all updates to gutsy before release) = (release gutsy)
<murlidhar> Seeker`: so do i install it using alternate cd?
<macogw> you can just upgrade to it
<macogw> gksu "update-manager -d"
<macogw> if you dont have feisty running already though, then yes, use a gutsy beta cd
<murlidhar> i do not have a stable internet connection i think it is better to install using alternate cd since i have feisty already installed
<murlidhar> what do u guys recommend?
<macogw> if you're afraid your internets will *poof* mid-upgrade, burn an alternate cd and add that as your only repository, then upgrade from it
<Caelum> anyone know how to debug a freeze on boot with "Loading please wait..." I don't see anything useful in the logs
<murlidhar> macogw: thnks i will do that right on just a question after adding it as repository what should i do?
<macogw> murlidhar: same thing: gksu "update-manager -d"
<macogw> make it the first repo in the list
<macogw> so itll be the one it defaults to
<macogw> or disable the network repos first
<lee__> eh ok i am back if any one is here
<murlidhar> macogw: won't it then go to the internet then ?
<hit> <macogw> gksu "update-manager -d"       why gksu? why not just "update-manager -d"?
<murlidhar> apt-get dist-upgrade is somebody said
<lee__> ok I was brave and poked that button
<macogw> hit: it has a gui
<macogw> if you leave them enabled itll grab from the repos if there's a newer version on repos than on cd but from cd if it matches the rep
<macogw> update-manager -d runs the regular update manager with a button to upgrade to the development version. it does more checks on what repos are disabled.  i suppose if you know you've disabled all network repos it doesnt matter though
<lee__> eh in case your wondering it is me the one taht was called OEM
<hit> macogw: update-manager -d also shows a gui
<macogw> just cant have 3rd party repos enabled during upgrades
<mzuverink> anyone else getting a redirect error at ubuntu.com?
<hit> oh
<macogw> hit: yes.  because update-manager -d has a gui, you use gksu
<jmg_> macogw: you wrote -d didnt you?
<jmg_> :)
<macogw> yes
<jmg_> hehe
<macogw> what?
<hit> i still don't get it, both are showing gui
<jmg_> nothing
<murlidhar> do i have to completely upgrade the feisty before moving out to gutsy
<jmg_> thanks for your contribution to ubuntu :)
<macogw> jmg_: wait what?
<hit> ah gksu displays a warning tho      warning: could not initiate dbus
<macogw> jmg_: not the code for it. i thought you meant in-channel
<jmg> macogw: oh
<jmg> macogw: sorry i thought you implemented the feature
<macogw> hit: you're not supposed to use plain sudo on gui apps because it does something different than gksu does.  gksu has some special error checking magic
<macogw> jmg: oh no no
<macogw> i dont code well enough :P
<jmg> :p okay
<jmg> you should learn python :) its fun
<hit> macogw: ok, thanks
<jmg> gksu makes sure you dont badly chown stuff
<lee__> so has any here encountered the OEM thing on there disks?
<frostburn> afaik gksu is just a graphical frontend
<jmg> lee__: huh?
<macogw> jmg: i know some, but we have so much java, c, c++, and xul in school that i have little time for other languages
<lee__> eh i signed in as an oem about 5 minuts ago
<jmg> macogw: ah - xul - cool, you will be able to write mozilla plugins
<lee__> its was the only thing that would run
<macogw> lee__: it makes it so there's just the stuff installed and no user accounts set up yet.  if you do a normal install, itll be identical except that it asks what username and password you want during installation
<macogw> jmg: that was the first assignment in my dev of oss class
<jmg> macogw: oh wow an oss course? thats nice
<lee__> i did the install...and eh you only get a partial install
<macogw> frostburn: someone on #ubuntuforums said it does some extra checks / protects you from yourself a bit
<lee__> eh at least thats what the message said lol
<macogw> lee__: thats not right then.  you got a bad disk if oem's all that would work
<macogw> and if it didnt even finish that
<lee__> it comleted everything
<lee__> i even have something called
<lee__> show search entry
<lee__> systems stable
<lee__> all8 are working
<macogw> jmg: the prof is the head dev for camino (ff that fits with mac's aqua) so thats why we do xul and c++.  i have to write a ff component in c++ for monday.  that's tomorrow evening's task to start hammering out
<lee__> and the partial containd over 4,000 files erg
<lee__> I am guessing that it was the message thatwas off lol
<lee__> its fast that is for sure
<jmg> macogw: what university?
<macogw> jmg: george washington
<lee__> well its faster then what fiesty was
<lee__> i am able to dl at 55kb
<lee__> eh 555kb where i was only dl 45-100
<macogw> dl isnt anything to do with distro, AFAIK
<macogw> thats your ISP
<lee__> eh i have commycast
<frostburn> it is if you're running windows, they limit the max number of tcp connections
<lee__> but somethings not right i an supose to have 8mps
<hit> anyone knows why gksu "update-manager -d" produces a 'warning: could not initate dbus'?
<skinnypuppy34> ftp is generally faster than http on most isp's
<lee__> eh i got that to
<lee__> what is debus?
<macogw> hit: because gksu always does that
<lee__> windows or ubuntu
<hit> so it's kind of 'freature' to display that warning? :p
<avatar_> Anyone here who has experience with landscape? http://www.canonical.com/landscape
<macogw> hit: there's probably some dbus binding available that's not in use
<hit> ko
<hit> ok
<lee__> well i just tried to update and it said system fully updated
<m1r> morning
<lee__> hmm that search tool..searches for both commands used as well as searhing for folders and files
<macogw> deskbar?
<m1r> why install wants to go online in alternate cd at 85% configuring tomboy ?
<lee__> well i found a link..or a book marked page and it said it couldnt redirect lol
<m1r> finally it continued , after checking all sources.list, too about 1h
<Starcraftmazter> hey guys
<Starcraftmazter> which plugin in compiz does transparency
<Starcraftmazter> and how do you use it?
<Starcraftmazter> I kind of need it atm
<Starcraftmazter> O_o
<AnRkey> Hi
<ddt_7th>  i upgrade my system to gutsy,but there is a problem
<nanonyme> Starcraftmazter, you need eye candy? now that's an interesting concept ;)
<ddt_7th> i click quit,and it's very slow to show the shutdown,restart,logoff dialog box
<MrStein> is there no beta cd ? just dvd ?
<sbucatino> hi i have this problem : gutsy tribe 3 extra keys work; gutsy tribe 5 exstra keys don t want work :(
<nanonyme> then again, i've visioned embedding a terminal to my desktop background so i guess i shouldn't say anything...
<lee__> i have a beta cd that i burned 3 days ago
<Starcraftmazter> nanonyme: yes I have to copy a large amount of stuff between two screens
<nanonyme> lee__, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/beta/ which of these did you download?
<lee__> yeah i got that , an more then i bargaind for as i have an oem option
<sbucatino> for who want know i have solved a problem with alc861 vd with pached driver (realtek) based on alsa driver 1.0.15rc3
<nanonyme> i mean, those are dvd images
<AnRkey> can some1 help me with what looks like a bug in the intel graphics drivers >> http://www.tiehab.com/problem.png
<lee__> Iam not joking on taht on one nanonyme
<nanonyme> which MD5SUMS.gpg <3
<lee__> eh don't know just a sec
<nanonyme> that's the way things should be done
<nanonyme> s/which //
<sbucatino> noone knows about exstra keys problem ?
<lee__> naonyme that isn't even close to what i downloaded....I burned an actaul cd not dvd
<nanonyme> hmyeah
<nanonyme> i guess what you downloaded isn't available anymore?
* MrStein thinks the gutsy release process is screwed up
<lee__> I burned it from Ubuntu while searching I came across the link by accident
* nanonyme thinks gutsy has more serious problems than with release process
<nanonyme> but that's another issue
<lee__> you can say that again, I got around the mess my 1 cahngignt he graphics taht corrected the messy screen and crashes and then 2 I just went straight for the OEM mode
<nanonyme> heh
<lee__> eh are there version s of gutst?
<lee__> eh gutsy
<natsume> uhhhh
<nanonyme> versions as in what?
<natsume> how to fix this all things
<lee__> as ones with OEM ones with out OEm ones tah you up grade from fiesty, stuff like that
<nanonyme> heh, you don't need a cd to upgrade from feisty
<lee__> and is so then how do we tell waht version we got?
<nanonyme> just wait till 18th till it's released and it should be trivial to just tell your system to update
<lee__> eh oh, eh I kinda wiped out fiesty then used the cd
<nanonyme> hrmh
<lee__> Hopefully they give the propper ati drivers erg
<lee__> Ihad to load the ones that I have to keep form my sceeen looking like an hour galss
<lee__> erg I must be itred lol
<lee__> can't type
<nanonyme> well, afaik the good ATI drivers will get to hardy
<lee__> eh i am curently running the ones that i got from ati its self.. i really don't need eye kandy lol
<nanonyme> lee__, gutsy will have eye candy on by default
<nanonyme> the lead developers chose popularity over stability
<lee__> well i knoticed that but i killed weeble woble by using my ati drivers lol
<lee__> eh the ones from atui
<nanonyme> as the announcement quite clearly said
<lee__> only because my monitor  had an hour glass shape to it
<nanonyme> then again, gutsy final is supposed to have some failsafe x
<nanonyme> that you can use to turn compiz off
<lee__> oh coolio
<Jordan_U> nanonyme, Bulletproof X does more than that
<AnRkey> can some1 take a look and this and help me out http://www.tiehab.com/problem.png
<nanonyme> "This specification describes a new failsafe mode that will be used if X fails to start up. It will be in a reduced (VESA 800x600/256 or VGA 640x480/16) graphics environment running a single application (displayconfig-gtk) for configuring the graphics devices."
<lee__> eh is that what i did then? turnd off the compiz? it now saying that tere is no cmposite availiasble
<Jordan_U> nanonyme, You can basically butcher your xorg.conf any way you want and X will still start ( with a program to reconfigure your xorg.conf if it's screwed up )
<lee__> thats nice lol
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, Does that only happen in Gutsy?
<nanonyme> Jordan_U, so it's mostly an always-working replacement for apt-get text mode reconfigure
<lee__> i think that came in an up date
<nanonyme> graphical one, that is
<nanonyme> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BulletProofX
<Jordan_U> lee__, fglrx doesn't work with AIGLX
<nanonyme> yet
<lee__> well i am not gong to go buthchering it lol
<nanonyme> the new driver will
<lee__> i know and understand that
<Jordan_U> nanonyme, I know, I hacked a bit on it :)
<lee__> i just didnt want to kill the only monitor i have atm
<nanonyme> so waiting till hardy before putting compiz in would have been quite justified
<awalton__> dear goodness I can't wait for the new ATi driver, so us r(s)4xx users can get out of the stone-age
<Jordan_U> nanonyme, Then they would be in uncharted territory with an LTS version
<lee__> lol
<lee__> what are you taking about lol, i have 16x enabled
<nanonyme> display adapter chip
<lee__> and 6x too
<Jordan_U> nanonyme, If they hadn't done it with Gutsy they wouldn't have done it until 8.04 ( at least I doubt they would have enabled composite by default first time on an LTS )
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, yes
<nanonyme> hmm
<nanonyme> Jordan_U, then i guess it's just damn bad timing with releases
<nanonyme> sorry for the curse
<awalton__> well, didn't they want to do composite by default in feisty?
<awalton__> and deferred it due to its.. well.. lack of working-ness
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, this is on a shiny new dell vostro 200 pc
<lee__> eh mines a dell dimension 5150
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, I have another pc with intel graphics behind me, trying to reproduce
<lee__> with the x300 radeon
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, I have another Vostro that I am going to try on too
<AnRkey> It's pretty close to release date, will they be able to fix this n time?
<lee__> pcie and pcie x16
<lee__> I hope so
<lee__> hmm another thing i noticed right off that bat is i have fast swich
<Jordan_U> awalton__, Sabdfl has wanted composite by default since Dapper :)
<lee__> for users
<awalton__> hah, for that matter, so did I -_-
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, I have my doubts about it being ready for gutsy
<awalton__> ready or not, here it comes.
<Jordan_U> I don't think it will be "ready" until we have redirected direct rendering, but that isn't popular :)
<lee__> well after the crash that i had when i enabled the graphics adapter...hmm
<lee__> enabled it and got blk screen of death
<lee__> bsd not fun
<AnRkey>  redirected direct rendering? what the?
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, for my display, any ideas?
<awalton__> idk either >_<
<lee__> hu wahtare you talking about?
<awalton__> unless he meant AIGLX
<lee__> eh i am running the catylyst
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, No idea
<scapor> When will the RC be online ?
<scapor> seems like part of the Ubuntu website is offline atm :|
* AnRkey bursts into tears
<avatar_> scapor: i suppose today
<lee__> eh i have messaglx
<lee__> eh messa glx
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, http://hoegsberg.blogspot.com/2007/08/redirected-direct-rendering.html Compiz Fusion may "beat" OS X and Vista's aero, but AIGLX does not, and won't until this is solved IMHO
<awalton__> ah that's what you meant.
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, thanks, i will give that  read
<AnRkey> a read
<RAOF> Of course, Xgl provides that already :P
<awalton__> yeah that's why I was confused.. I'd never had that problem with Xgl
<Jordan_U> RAOF, But the point is to be able to display 3D content correctly AND at > 3 FPS :)
<scapor> Doesn't Xgl use more resources ?
<awalton__> yes, yes it does.
<awalton__> but, it works
<lee__> ah heck wi that cuby looking thing it looks like you aught to bwe able to spin it to different selections lol
<scapor> I think I'll use it on my new laptop as it has an ATI radeon card
<frostburn> lee__, you can
<scapor> which is not supported by the open source radeon driver
<awalton__> composite-by-default uses xgl on ati machines anyways I'm pretty sure, it setup and configured itself on my machine that way.
<lee__> erg.. i can see some bennifits to that
<lee__> but hen i see programing difficulties to
<scapor> I guess it would be the same to download the daily build of the desktop CD then the RC of todays .. no ?
<Jordan_U> awalton__, Nope, no XGL, no Compiz for fglrx users :(
<awalton__> sucks for them
<scapor> installing xgl on a ati machine makes compiz-by-default work
<lee__> THATS WHERE I heard of it...my freind who has vista..and he not happy with it lol...
<lee__> eh where can i get xgl?
<awalton__> well, at least hardy will be much more.. hardy.. in terms of graphics
<RAOF> Jordan_U: My Xgl works on my nvidia card, and planetpenguin racer doesn't suffer much of a performance penalty.
<Jordan_U> awalton__, Still won't have redirected direct rendering :(
* Jordan_U is feeling pessimistic today :)
<lee__> actuly at fisrt load my widows were fading and such
<scapor> lee_: install package xserver-xgl
<awalton__> haha.
<lee__> ok this is only a test to see what happens
<scapor> lee__: means you had the open source driver in use
<lee__> yeah
<scapor> lee__: the oss driver can do compiz but is not enough to do games etc
<lee__> yeat it was reaking havoc on mysytem..128 meg card and they cut it to 32 megs
<Jordan_U> scapor, Depends on the card, for some it's better than fglrx
<awalton__> *tear* why can't C have lambda functions
<RAOF> awalton__: Eh, it's not so bad.
<scapor> Jordan_U: but in lee's case it seems not ;)
<awalton__> raof, it's just annoying is all.
<RAOF> awalton__: Anonymous functions are overrated
<RAOF> awalton__: That's certainly not the *first* thing I'd be complaining about it C :)
<lee__> eh whats the propper command line for that lol
<awalton__> I loves my C, I just hate building up boilerplate again and again
<awalton__> and I'm too lazy to script it all out
<scapor> lee__: to install the driver ?
<lee__> eh yeah or the xgl
<scapor> lee__: apt-get install xserver-xgl
<scapor> lee__: but really, it seems like you'd better first learn a bit more before trying such things maybe :)
<lee__> 13 permissions denied lol
<lee__> eh wait i suduod it
<lee__> to ate initiated the string
<lee__> eh its ok..iam toying with things see what breaks an what dont
<lee__> oooooooooo
<lee__> i got a notice...not sure if its good or bad
<lee__> eh can i cut and paste the notice i got?
<scapor> If it's not more then 2 lines
<scapor> otherwise you should use a pastebin
<lee__> eh ok
<lee__> The Xgl server will now be started automatically next time you login.  It is no longer necessary to use any special X session to start Xgl,
<lee__> ok there 2 lines
<penguincentral> hi
<awalton__> sounds good to me.
<awalton__> log out, log back in, see if it works.
<lee__> yeppers if you don't se mee i broke lol
<scapor> that's normal
<scapor> should work now
<lee__> but fisrt how do i make sure i come back here lol
<lee__> eh ill figure it out lol
<tech0007> hi all
<tech0007> i compiled drm and openchrome xserver for my X...will I have problems upgrading to gutsy? i'm on feisty?
<flo> Hi! I'm since today's update nautilus uses 100% CPU, killing it or reboot doesn't help... any suggestions ?
<tech0007> flo...that's normal...that happens almost everyday...it should last only for a few minutes
<scapor> tech0007: how come this can be normal ?
<flo> tech0007: ok we'll see also my uptime is 30 min now...
<awalton__> that doesn't sound anything close to normal
<awalton__> anything weird in your Desktop directory?
<tech0007> scapor....when i open gnome-monitor...its gnome-update or somethin
<scapor> The filemanager is something a user is firstly confronted with so this is some showstopper imho
<flo> tech0007: nono, it's nautilus itself
<scapor> flo: is it on a specific directory opening ?
<scapor> or just on your desktop ?
<scapor> (I had a bug with a dir full of videos that never got fixed I think)
<flo> scapor: it's at 100% from initial login
<awalton__> could be nautilus's thumbnailer, I've seen it do screwy things and eat up a bunch of cycles before.. my immediate thing to jump to is something in your desktop directory that's causing the thumbnailer to crash or act silly.
<scapor> it could be a problem with a faulty thumbnailer
<scapor> flo: did you add some files to your home or desktop directory of a specific type ?
<awalton__> try this as an experiment, move you Desktop to Desktop-backup or something and make a new desktop folder
<awalton__> and then restart nautilus
<scapor> like a movie or a picture or st ?
<flo> scapor: Wow you're the man ! I had a rather large svg file on my desktop, deleted it via cmd line, killed nautilus an dall is fine ;)
<awalton__> tada.
<tech0007> i compiled drm and openchrome xserver for my X...will I have problems upgrading to gutsy? i'm on feisty.  any idea?
<scapor> flo: you better create a bugreport for it
<flo> However this should not happen no matter what files you put anywhere
<flo> jep
<awalton__> this is true
<scapor> if you still know where to get a copy from that svg file, send it along with the report
<awalton__> the whole nautilus-thumbnailer code could really use a good reworking
<kidalabama> hello
<flo> i will, i still have it inside a zip file
<kidalabama> i have got problem
<kidalabama> with movie player
<scapor> flo: great! attach it to the bugreport :)
<Seeker`> kidalabama: what problem do you have?
<rafael__> hello. i wanted to know if i install the ubuntu gutsy the final version everything on my laptop will work... because it works very well on the ubuntu feisty
<kidalabama> videos viewing very black
<tech0007> flo...there's an option to set max size of file for thumbnail..i think it's 5mb default
<scapor> rafael__: normally it should if there are no regressions
<kidalabama> Seeker`: videos viewing very black
<scapor> rafael__: but noone can say this for sure I guess
<Seeker`> have you checked the contrast / brightness
<rafael__> scapor, i just ask, because i tried the beta version before, and i have problems with sound and Internet...
<lee__> ok Iam back lol
<rafael__> scapor, didnt work :(
<lee__> its doing soething funky lol
<scapor> rafael__: that's bad :|
<lee__> I have undlerlined words
<lee__> and he double toothpics bad lettering
<lee__> lol
<rafael__> yes
<rafael__> scapor, im worried because i tried the beta and didnt work right
<rafael__> =\
<scapor> rafael__: I'm gonna try the beta right now
<scapor> rafael__: did you report these problems ?
<rafael__> scapor, good luck
<AnRkey> i am having problems on more than one box running intel graphics
<lee__> eh evry other line in hypertext is kinda faded
<kidalabama> Seeker`: with totem movie player
<wubunt2> can i download the rc even now?
<rafael__> scapor, i dont think its necessary, i will wait the final version, possible they fixed it already
<scapor> wubunt2: not yet
<scapor> rafael__: or not if they didn't know about it :|
<scapor> rafael__: let's hope for the best ;)
<lee__> Me I am jsut toying with things
<tech0007> i compiled drm and openchrome xserver for my X...will I have problems upgrading to gutsy? i'm on feisty.  any idea?
<Seeker`> kidalabama: preferences->display
<rafael__> scapor, i couldnt report on my gutsy since i didnt have internet. but i will if i find some next time
<lee__> ok now for the tset
<rafael__> scapor, i hope so
<rafael__> :)
<Seeker`> kidalabama: then change the brightness / contrast, see if it makes a difference
<kidalabama> Seeker`:  very thank you
<lee__> ati catlyst has been dissabled
<kidalabama> Seeker`:  yes now very good
<wubunt2> thanx - i'm trying to get it later. when?
<hazelkid> why no ati catlyst?
<Seeker`> kidalabama: cool :)
<kidalabama> Seeker`:  what is deinterlace ?
<lee__> woa
<scapor> kidalabama: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deinterlacing
<scapor> :)
<lee__> I treid to cahnge form the screen and got a bulgy looking thingy
<scapor> lee__: you seem like .. impressed or something ?
<scapor> haha
<tech0007> !deinterlace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deinterlace - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scapor> lee__: not really ;)
<awalton__> haha, that's a cool bot.
<lee__> lol well I toying around lol iam surpiresd
<lee__> last tiem i got black screen of death
<lee__> this time i didnt
<lee__> ok I got it into 1024by 68
<kidalabama> Seeker`: very thank yo
<lee__> eh make taht 768\
<lee__> its really slow to respond though
<lee__> hmm i need 85 mhz
<lee__> ok going for death now
<lee__> going to enable the ati drivers
<lee__> death or nt i hitting the hay lol
<lee__> night
<chx> so, today is RC :) ?
<scapor> it's today but not yet there
<tech0007> i compiled drm and openchrome xserver for my X...will I have problems upgrading to gutsy? i'm on feisty.. any idea?
<scapor> I'm right now installing the daily of yesterday as I couldn't wait :p
<Seeker`> what needs to be done before it is RC?
<scapor> uploading it I guess ;)
<Seeker`> fair enough
<chx> I think i will get, well, gutsy and install it on my laptop :)
<avatar_> RC is already uploaded
<avatar_> it has just to appear in the rigth place :)
<Seeker`> how many people here are actually involved in the release etc?
<MikeDX> cant wait to try it
<Seeker`> i suspect everyone running gutsy already has the RC from updates this morning
<chx> avatar_: so if i aptitude dist-upgrade now i will get an RC?
<jmg> chx: yes
<avatar_> RC iso's were generated yesterday
<chx> ah
<TheInfinity> hmm
<avatar_> so if you apt-get update today you are more current than RC :)
<TheInfinity> has somebody an idea why intel hda does not work here?
<Seeker`> TheInfinity: I had a problem with that - was missing a package (can't remember which one though)
<macogw> are the RC .iso's out yet?
<tech0007> what's RC?
<awalton__> release candidate
<Eq|work> release candidate
<awalton__> Eq|work jynx
<Eq|work> TheInfinity : what sound chipset? (intel hda has a number of different ones)
<Eq|work> awalton__ : pfft :P
<awalton__> :D
<tech0007> so its not beta anymore?
<Eq|work> <avatar_> RC iso's were generated yesterday
<Eq|work> that would tend to imply not
<Seeker`> TheInfinity: what do you get if you do "lsmod | grep snd"
<MikeDX> well, i suppose technically an rc is a beta
<Eq|work> no
<tech0007> what?
<TheInfinity> Eq|work: the one in mbp rev3
<MikeDX> since its for people to find the last bugs before it goes final
<MikeDX> rc1 is almost never the final
<tech0007> yeah,..i thought it's not due til 17th?
<ratpoison> but it's pretty close, unless something drastic happens
<macogw> Eq|work: well how long after the iso is made does it take for them to put online
<macogw> so does this mean framebuffer won't be working at time of release?
<macogw> tech0007: there's nothing going on on the 17th.  today (the 11th) is marked as RC Day in the schedule
<MikeDX> oooh does gutsy have the x-server framebuffer project?
<macogw> i dont know but the framebuffer modules are not loaded in initrd so there's no working framebuffer, just blank tty
<tech0007> macogw...thanks for the info
<awalton__> ..that sounds pretty seriously messed.
<macogw>  its an easy fix too
<macogw> just hasn't been applied
<macogw> i think it's along the lines of 1 or 2 lines in an initramfs or initrd config file
<awalton__> maybe it's just an oversight?
<macogw> there's a bug filed on it
<tech0007> macogw...i compiled drm and openchrome xserver...will i have problems upgrading to gutsy...i'm thinking it will overwrite the binaries for my xserver.
<macogw> it shows how to turn framebuffer back on
<macogw> yours should be in /usr/local
<awalton__> well hopefully it should be fixed
<macogw> gutsy's would go in /usr/
<macogw> as of today it's not
<awalton__> when does the RC officially ship today?
<macogw> dunno
<awalton__> hmph
<macogw> as soon as it does though i'm grabbing the torrent and downloading it so i can seed
<macogw> oh this apt-get upgrade is going to take all night
<macogw> its measuring download speed in bytes again :(
<awalton__> :'(
<tech0007> :(
<macogw> maybe i should go wired :-/
<macogw> ive seen the fiber optics here get like 50k/s before though too
<awalton__> only 50k/s?
<macogw> and with wired i run the risk of disconnecting if the download speed is too high (sky2 module dies)
<macogw> yeah
<awalton__> wow, where are you?
<macogw> sometimes id get 1500k/s
<macogw> and sometimes id get 50k/s
<macogw> washington, dc
<macogw> at the most expensive school in the country
<awalton__> scary..
<tech0007> can i request for a CD? i did it for feisty? O:-)
<macogw> 3 blocks from the IMF and 5 blocks from the White House
<awalton__> maybe they just have some weird throttling rules in place?
<macogw> idk
<awalton__> tech0007 shipit.ubuntu.com they won't send you an RC, but you can get the release gutsy when it's ready.
<macogw> they monitor your bandwidth usage, but you have to use like 250GB of bandwidth before they do anything
<macogw> there's a known bug on my wired driver where it just dies if you have high throughput
<macogw> tech0007: shipit takes about a month to 6 wks
<tech0007> i got feisty after a week..i'm requesting one right now..it says they will send me once its released
<tech0007> what do i need to install 64-bit ed? 64-bit cpu? board?
<awalton__> if you have an AMD64-compatible processor you can install the 64-bit version
<pvandewyngaerde> then you wont have easy flash
<tech0007> awalton...ok
<sbucatino> macogw: mm i am in italy and mmm 4000ks :D always
<macogw> pvandewyngaerde: there's a wrapper to make flash work with 64bit firefox
<sbucatino> macogw: mm i am in italy and mmm 4000k/s :D always
<pvandewyngaerde> i know, but i use gnash
<macogw> sbucatino: yeah interwebs in the us are overpricedly slow as compared to parts of europe and asia
<macogw> pvandewyngaerde: is that 32bit only? if so, that's silly since it's FOSS
<sbucatino> macogw: wifi or what?
<macogw> sbucatino: it's $20 a month for *dialup* and like $60 i think for cable internet which is usually like...idk 600kb/s?
<macogw> im using wireless right now, yes, but that's because there isn't a good linux driver for wired
<macogw> i can't stay connected with a wired connection if i'm downloading anything.  i have to use wireless to download
<chx> I have fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc pni monitor vmx est tm2 xtpr can I use 64 bits?
<tech0007> chx...what's all that?
<awalton__> that's the CPUs feature flags
<sbucatino> macogw: i pay 33-34 for telephone and adsl then i i have bought a wifirouter..and so
<tech0007> :-$
<awalton__> what does the model: line say tech0007
<awalton__> *model name:
<chx> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU      L2500  @ 1.83GHz
<tech0007> how will i know?
<awalton__> oh my bad
<awalton__> sorry.
<chx> tech0007: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<awalton__> yeah, the core duo doesn't support 64-bit
<chx> it's a very awkward CPU that's why I listed the cpuflags instead of model name
<awalton__> I thought that was a pentium-m based proc.
<tech0007> fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm up
<chx> my googling says i want "lm" in flags
<chx> so no for me and no for tech0007
<awalton__> tech's is probably a pentium 4?
<tech0007> :-/
<tech0007> yup
<chx> someone should wizz up a simple app that makes sense of this line
<macogw> you need a "core 2" not just "core" for 64bit
<awalton__> chx: cpuid
<macogw> dont know *why* anyone wants 64bit unless it's their graphical rendering powerhouse workstation
<chx> we are restless and want to squeeze out the last drop of juice of the CPU :P
<awalton__> *shrug* some people just love the bleeding edge
<chx> ahhh cpuid is useful
<chx> yes.
<macogw> what the heck takes advantage of that many bits?
<tech0007> macogw...can i skip xserver update when i do the gutsy upgrade?
<awalton__> indeed it is chx
<awalton__> macogw long number libraries
<tech0007> coz i think i installed the openchrome binaries in /usr...i jst followed the directions
<chx> thouigh I bought a backwards laptop, just a CF-Y5 when the Y7 is out exactly because the Y7 uses Core 2 Duo which eats more battery and no thanks I do not need that.
<awalton__> that's off the top of my head
<macogw> for insane graphics rendering or extraordinarily precise scientific and mathematical computations, 64bits of precision could be used.  what normal person does math involving numbers in the range of 2^8x10^56?
<awalton__> eh, I would have went with the core 2 for the 40% performance jump for a 20% battery reduction.
<awalton__> haha.. well I did last year on a daily basis..
<macogw> O_o are you a physicist?
<awalton__> cryptology.
<macogw> ah
<awalton__> fun stuff.
<macogw> are you *sure* you're normal?
<chx> I am a PHP developer and *surely*  I need 64 precision for my CMS work :P
<awalton__> I think so
<chx> the only reason is I need an FPU is, I believe, compiz :)
<jmg> haha
<macogw> my knowledge of encryption: if you use too good of it, like 4096+ bit, the government comes knocking
<macogw> chx: what's fpu?
<chx> and the occasional HD movie...
<awalton__> floating point unit
<jmg> macogw: where?
<macogw> jmg: usa
<jmg> awalton__: i also work on crypto
<chx> macogw: come on, even in the USA they stopped that many years ago
<macogw> 4096bit?
<jmg> yeah, clinton did
<jmg> removed all restrictions on crypto
<macogw> i know you can now export very high encryption levels
<awalton__> thank goodness
<chx> I do remember the time when PGP was exported ... on printed paper if I remember correctly
<macogw> but if your communications are in the form of NSA-style-encrypted packets and you don't work for the NSA, they get suspicious
<macogw> chx: yes, bound in a book
<jmg> macogw: oh sure, if you were making suite a calls im sure they would send out the unmarked helicopters
<chx> I was laughing so hard when the PGPi project came around
<jmg> but maybe you forget the NSA provided suite B so americans could secure their private communications
<jmg> :)
<jmg> (thats probably because they can break it all in realtime)
<macogw> heh
<jmg> seriously
<jmg> you can see the amount of heat put out by the puzzle palace
<awalton__> I dunno about realtime, but I'm sure they can break it
<jmg> in the weather system
<jmg> :)
<reverseblade> I am getting frequent freezes
<macogw> well if you use normal levels of encryption like 128, 256, 512, 1024.....theyre not *that* high and so theyd just assume you're a private person and ignore it
<chx> moev to the south
<chx> I did that , I am in Malaga currently and planningto go to Eilat in Nov or Dec
<reverseblade> When I am using nvidia drivers I am getting frequent freezes does anyone know why ?
<chx> I can't stand freezes
<jmg> macogw: it takes cryptanalysis to even tell the key length.
<macogw> there is a point though, where you just look at someone and say "you HAVE to be hiding something"
<macogw> oh really?
<jmg> yeah
<awalton__> yeah it does.
<jmg> if thats all your varyung
<jmg> and its a symmetric cipher
<awalton__> its not like you can just look at some data and say it's encrypted..
<awalton__> that's the idea
<jmg> the key length is secret
<macogw> ok then im dumb and so is whoever told me that
<jmg> macogw: marijuana?
<jmg> :)
<awalton__> hahaha
<awalton__> the ganja told me
* macogw looks toward Indiana
<jmg> :p
<tech0007> been great talkin w/ u guyz..gtg
<JimQode> Gutsy test reporting page iso.qa.stgraber.org does not work!
<macogw> i *think* Spec told me that
<jmg> JimQode: its overloaded and crashed
<macogw> and he's at Open Minds in Indiana
<JimQode> jmg, wow that means it's not very important to enter my test results. there must be thousands :)
<jmg> macogw: what is known, is pretty much every single communication can be intercepted point and click now. but first they have to have a reason to snoop
<awalton__> or so we hope
<jmg> keyword filters cant detect crypto
<jmg> those Narus things are scary
<macogw> keyword filters?
<macogw> narus?
<Stevethepirate> y0
<jmg> macogw: well we pretty much think they filter for keywords like
<awalton__> narus is the company that built those router-room deep-packet-inspectors
<Stevethepirate> gutsy crashed for me whil update.... now i tried a dpkg --configure -a
<jmg> bomb, terrorist etc
<macogw> jmg: oh like in the bourne ultimatum
<macogw> when they're on the phone
<jmg> or ones that terrorists would actually use
<jmg> yeah
<awalton__> very similar yearh
<Stevethepirate> since all the packages were downloaded, and it gives me a acpid dependancy error
<macogw> supposedly some phone companies really do that
<jmg> yes its filmed as a documentary
<awalton__> at&t really does
<jmg> that is a known known
<macogw> if so, i wouldnt be surprised if verizon does
<jmg> as1 is tapped
<jmg> uunet is tapped
<jmg> worldcom
<jmg> all have dcsnet routers
<awalton__> your world. tapped. AT&T.
<jmg> cisco
<MikeDX> you americans...
<MikeDX> first you vote for george bush, then you say you didnt
<awalton__> pfft, it doesn't matter what us americans vote
<Stevethepirate> sighs.. is this #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu+offtopic ?
<Stevethepirate> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Stevethepirate> thought so
<Stevethepirate> so, can someone help me fix my rather urgent problem
<MikeDX> not now, no
<Stevethepirate> sighs
<macogw> MikeDX: i wasnt old enough at the time, so i swear i didn't
<jmg> MikeDX: dont you mean
<jmg> first you vote for al gore
<jmg> then diebold changes your vote to bush
<jmg> ?
<Stevethepirate> Watch the documentary "Hacking Democracy"
<awalton__> hahaha, so sad, so true.
<MikeDX> im not saying anything as this isnt #ubuntu+offtopic......
<Stevethepirate> yeah.. diebold <<
<Stevethepirate> luls
<jmg> you know
<jmg> theres not much the national guard could do about a million people with hammers
<jmg> if you all went to washington
<jmg> you could knock the place down
<Stevethepirate> one nuke
<Stevethepirate> all gone
<awalton__> sure there is, haven't you seen that new pain-wave weapon?
<MikeDX> death ray
<awalton__> ready, aim, fire.
<Stevethepirate> americans < *, since they chose Bush
<jmg> oh yeah like they're going to davy crockett washington
<awalton__> million people hit the ground screaming in agony
<jmg> as funny as that would be
<Stevethepirate> I mean.. did you guys see that digg article .. about one of his speeches
<jmg> awalton__: millimeter wave guns?
<chx> indeed i can't really understand why people are not in masses on the streets of Washington from day to day
<Stevethepirate> it was uploaded to the UN
<jmg> awalton__: i think you can reflect the beams
<sbucatino> ehm ehm who can see this and would tell if it is understandble?
<sbucatino> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=VtIa3xw2s3w
<jmg> chx: apathy
<jmg> chx: and the fact they'd en masse be declared enemy combatants
<awalton__> with what? everyone's going to have to walk around in 3 inch armor, or a mm of lead..
<Stevethepirate> it still had "Written by ...." and all the long words were written out phoenitcaly
<awalton__> it'd still take a lot more in the way of preparation...
<jmg> awalton__: also those weapons are prototypes
<Stevethepirate> lol.. www.sickipedia.org >>
<Stevethepirate> some of the bush jokes are imba
<awalton__> jmg: the only reason they're prototypes is we haven't found a good reason to use them yet.
<jmg> awalton__: that category of crowd control has been around for ages, but no dictator has used it
<jmg> ever heard of a subsonic driver?
<Stevethepirate> Yes, they do work..
<Stevethepirate> you can simulate the effect with lots of speakers
<Stevethepirate> that operate in the > 20khz range
<jmg> yup
<awalton__> I just hope it never comes to needing to do that..
<Stevethepirate> outside human hearing as a single frequncy..
<Stevethepirate> but rapes you.
<Stevethepirate> jmg: we simulated some at my dads work..
<jmg> awalton__: i imagine if it did come to that
<Stevethepirate> got 19.2 kW of sound equipment
<Stevethepirate> and tried it out
<Stevethepirate> one dude vomitted
<awalton__> and loosened your bowels.
<jmg> the rebels would get some antirad RPGs gifted by their friend hugo chavez
<Stevethepirate> was awesomeness
<awalton__> hah, I don't even want to think about another us revolution -_-
<jmg> awalton__: hopefully it wont come to that, if al gore wins the nobel prize
<awalton__> hahaha...
<macogw> chx: are you french?
<jmg> i cant wait to read condi's book when this is over
<Stevethepirate> sighs..
<macogw> jmg: ...for inventing the internet
<Stevethepirate> anyone here read Trudi Canavan?
<awalton__> I want to read Powell's book: "Why I was a Scapegoat"
<jmg> awalton__: have you heard of Fortunate Son?
<awalton__> nope
<macogw> as in CCR?
<jmg> it was a book that got banned
<jmg> and all copies destroye
<jmg> d
<jmg> about george bush
<Stevethepirate> I think i have an ebook of that..
<Stevethepirate> seriously..
<macogw> like that ever happens
<awalton__> oh wonderful, we're burning books.
<macogw> *someone* always saves a copy
<Stevethepirate> Nazi regime 1010
<macogw> it's like...a rule
<sbucatino> plz could someone tell me if this video is understandble http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=VtIa3xw2s3w
<jmg> macogw: it got leaked to the administration before it got published and they got a court order to prevent publication
<Stevethepirate> I would.. but my X has phailed due to gutsy fucking out...
<awalton__> it's a rule of the internet: rule #106, put something on the internet, google will always have it.
<macogw> heh yes
<macogw> and if google doesnt, the internet archive does
<jmg> macogw: try and find Salmon Days, the internet tv series from 2002
<Axiom> Any good Game Developer's in here?
<Tm_T> er?
<chx> macogw: Currently I consider myself without a nationality. I am originally from Hungary, I travel Europe while waiting from my Canadian PR visa.
<awalton__> developers. not posessive. /grammar-nazi
<Axiom> Private Message me, if you are a good GGame Developer please.
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, I have fixed my problem with my intel graphics by booting the previous kernel
<jmg> developers developers developers
<jmg> developers developers developers developers
<AnRkey> shut up balmer
<Tm_T> jmg: you can stop now
<AnRkey> :P
<macogw> chx: oh ok.  we were studying french gov in class last week and the prof said the distrust of their gov is what leads the french to protest so much.  they figure that going through the proper channels wont work because of corruptsion
<awalton__> at least the french are willing to protest
<AnRkey> macogw, much like our south african gov
<AnRkey> our president thinks hiv has nothing to do with aids
<chx> macogw: corruption is one of the reasons I am leaving the country i was unfortunately born in
<awalton__> that's funny, so does ours.
<AnRkey> rofl
<AnRkey> rock on is what i say
<sbucatino> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> Previous problems for K3b and Konversation not working after a short period with Compiz-Fusion are resolved with turning c-f off and then on again.
<Arafangion> Hey, does Upstart come with its dependencies by default? Because I downloaded it and checked the various INSTALL/README/etc files, then did the ./configure && make && make install dance (with a few other flags).
<sirrus> How can I make audacious play .ogg and .mp3 internet radios? It keeps complaining that either codecs aren't present, or aren't enabled. I installed both the bad and ugly variants of gstreamer
<awalton__> do you not have libmad installed?
<awalton__> audacious doesn't use gstreamer
<sirrus> It should play .ogg files fine, shouldn't it?
<sirrus> because it complains even when using an .ogg stream
<sirrus> btw libmad is installed
<awalton__> hmph
<awalton__> do any other players stream correctly or is it just audacious?
<sirrus> it's just audacious - both amarok and rhytmbox play the streams fine
<awalton__> weird, but at least that narrows the field..
<sirrus> this might be a gutsy-related bug, as I had no problem playing these streams on feisty
<bazhang> streaming radio works fine here too--maybe an Audacious problem
<sirrus> probably
<awalton__> you should probably file a bug with them on launchpad
<sirrus> anyway, thanks a lot for your input
<awalton__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/audacious/
<sirrus> awalton__: Yeah, I'll do that
<awalton__> sorry I'm not much help other than that
<sirrus> no problem - as long as I can play the streams, I'm fine. :) Thanks for your time anyway.
<awalton__> always welcome.
<jo1> whenever i leave my pc alone for a while or manually 'suspend' the session, when i try to log back in i get a yellow msg at the top "   Linu" and cannot get back in without a hard reboot - any help?
<jscinoz> Hey guys, have any of you guys ever used an application callled Falcon Repository builder
<compwiz18> jscinoz, yes
<jo1> whenever i leave my pc alone for a while or manually 'suspend' the session, when i try to log back in i get a yellow msg at the top "   Linu" and cannot get back in without a hard reboot - any help?
<compwiz18> is anyone else having issues with random programs not taking keyboard input? like they work for a while, and then they suddenly stop responding to keyboard input, even though mouse input works fine...
<jscinoz> compwiz, can you run "falcon scan" correctly? mine throws a bunch of errors, i'll paste bin them just now
<sbucatino> jo1: your bios are not so much supported
<bazhang> compwiz18 yes, using compiz-fusion K3b.
<sbucatino> jo1: is not supported :D
<compwiz18> bazhang, I'm using gnome with metacity
<jo1> sbucatino: lol not good, how can i fix it?
<jscinoz> my laptop does a similar thing to jo1, the yellow Linux message, but it then resumes corectly, alibeit with super slow hardware accel
<bazhang> totally unrelated then
<compwiz18> jscinoz, ok, give me the link
<jscinoz> compwiz18, heres the error "falcon scan" throws http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/40244/
<jo1> jscinoz: how do you get back in? mine just does nothing after that black screen yellow msg?
<Tominator> hi
<bazhang> hi
<Tominator> does somebody know when the rc comes out? :)
<jscinoz> jo1, mine just continues resuming after the Yellow linux message,
<jscinoz> jo1, but hardware accel is very slow after resuming
<compwiz18> jscinoz, weird error, I have no idea what the problem is, sorry
<jscinoz> like unusably slow
<jscinoz> >_<
<jo1> jscinoz: how are you managing it? do you just end up rebooting anyway or just carry on as is?
<sbucatino> jo1: EH it's not so easy have you a laptop?
<bazhang> RC should be today 10/11
<jo1> sbucatino: yes a compaq? big problem?
<sbucatino> jo1: i have a solution maybe (maybe) but i need of sometime to find out
<jscinoz> jo1, i end up rebooting, as my system is running compiz the whole thing is too slow to use after a resume
<sbucatino> jo1: and you think is in italian so i must translate...you must be patient
<jo1> sbucatino: erm i need to pop out for a little while, how can i get back in touch with you?
<cyrano> Hi. I'm having touble with Open Office... is this a known bug of the last update?
<cyrano> or is it me or something i have done...
<jo1> sbucatino: i dont mind waiting or giving you an email address?
<compwiz18> cyrano, what is your problem exactly?
<sbucatino> jo1: minuti23@libero.it
<cyrano> the splash screen shows up and then it just hangs
<cyrano> i get the titlebar only and have to forcequit
<jo1> i will email you now, please send me the solution by reply, many thanks to you
<sbucatino> jo1: i repeat maybe it will work i am not sure !
<jo1> no problem, still worth trying to learn
<cyrano> I tried to run openoffice in terminal and this is my output:
<jscinoz> hey guys, im trying to create a repository using falcon, however when i run "falcon scan" it crashes, here is the output http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/40244/ any idea how i can fix this?
<cyrano> X-Error: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)
<cyrano>         Major opcode: 53 (X_CreatePixmap)
<cyrano>         Resource ID:  0x4c00538
<cyrano>         Serial No:    8558 (8558)
<cyrano> These errors are reported asynchronously,
<cyrano> set environment variable SAL_SYNCHRONIZE to 1 to help debugging
<cyrano> sorry for posting in channel. forgot the pastebin
<compwiz18> jscinoz, btw you might try posting the bug report at that url
<jscinoz> I will
<compwiz18> this keyboard thing is annoying me though
<compwiz18> the weird thing is, in pidgin, the animated keyboard icons animates when I type, stops when I don't, even though no text goes in the box (this is using the custom status box)
<jscinoz> compwiz18, im quite sure that icon is shown when the other person is typing, not you.
<cyrano> compwiz18: can you help me? I'm at work and need office to work (using abiword as an replacement right now
<jscinoz> compiz18, found a fix for the bug i had at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/falcon/+bug/124154
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124154 in falcon "falcon failed when doing a scan" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<stefg> Do we have a release candidate iso to test yet ?
<compwiz18> jscinoz, good
<compwiz18> cyrano, I can't help you, sorry :( I don't know much about open office
<darkzero> morning all
<bazhang> morning
<Demize> Hi
<jscinoz> compwiz, argh it worked the first time, but the error came back and the same fix doesnt work now >_<
<darkzero> So anyone here have problems with sound while play a cd or playing a video file?
<darkzero> when playing mp3, it sounded like a bass in the background
<bazhang> darkzero have you checked the mixer controls?
<darkzero> sound problem also appear when playing mkv and ogn video file which the sound work on the left side
<darkzero> yeah
<bazhang> darkzero in kde it's called kmix; not sure about gnome--you can adjust speaker balance, pcm and so on.
<bastid_raZor> speaking of sound.. i just noticed my sound card now claims to be unconfigured after gutsy upgrade
<darkzero> any subjection on mkv and ogn video sound
<Demize> I'm upgrading now!
<Demize> Bye.
<bazhang> darkzero I don't know if those problems precisely, but a large number of folks have been reporting issues from very faint sound, no sound, and no sound card recognized--which driver are you using? alsa/oss/other?
<bazhang> darkzero I had the no sound issue until the latest kernel upgrade, and then they went away--don't know the precise reason; sorry can't be of more assistance..
<darkzero> well, the mix didn't help
<jscinoz> gah are there any programs similar to falcon for building a repository, falcon just wont work
<maxb_> Is there any documentation anywhere that explains what else happens in the magic upgrader tool, compared to an "apt-get dist-upgrade", or is it just a case of "use the source" ?
<bazhang> darkzero you'll likely have better luck if you come back in awhile--when the couple of sound experts show up. Cheers!
<darkzero> lol
<bazhang> and one arrives as I speak..
<darkzero> so, gutsy rc1 releasing today
<compwiz18> really?
<bazhang> supposed to be
<compwiz18> cool
<maxb_> Does the absence of manual upgrade instructions from the "GutsyUpgrades" wiki page mean upgrading with apt-get is even less recommended that it was for previous releases?
<darkzero> they have a week left and hope they fix all the bug before release next week
<bazhang> ;}
<darkzero> unless the they will delay the release for November
<compwiz18> I should go file a bug report for my typing problem I guess
<bushwakko> my sound doesn't work on my macbook pro c2d... modprobe snd_hda_intel says: [  808.102471]  HDA Intel: probe of 0000:00:1b.0 failed with error -16
<sbucatino> bushwakko: lspci
<sbucatino> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<darkzero> seem like develope got their hands full
<bazhang> bushwakko  check out www.ubuntu-tutorials.com  the guy there is installing k/ubuntu on his mac notebook, and will definitely know about it. Cheers!
<cyclonut> any tips on random kernel panics?
<bazhang> gotta go. bye!
<bushwakko> it worked with the 22 kernel when i followed this thing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<bushwakko> but that doesn't work on my 2.6.23 kernel
<compwiz18> I found something in my syslog related to an iwconfig bug:
<compwiz18> Oct 11 10:04:05 linux kernel: [ 4909.813152]  Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000018 RIP:
<compwiz18> does that look like something I should file a bug report on?
<bastid_raZor> how does one downgrade back from gutsy?
<compwiz18> go to cdimage.ubuntu.com and click feisty :)
* bastid_raZor grins
<compwiz18> there isn't a trick to it as far as I know
<bastid_raZor> i guess that wasn't the answer i was looking for
<compwiz18> yeah...
<compwiz18> I figured
<compwiz18> but afaik that is the answer :S
<darkzero> you know, I think they should use feisty hardware code and transfer it to gutsy so many people don't have any problem except for bugs that is
<cyclonut> darkzero: "you know, I think they should just throw out any improvements they made while working on gutsy the past six months"
<darkzero> <cyclonut>or just forcous on new engine or design
<Whoopie> allbert: hi, did you try uswsusp again?
<bas> i have a problem with my wifi config
<bas> i'm using the rt61pci drivers with wpa_supplicant
<bas> this setup works, just not when i boot the machine
<bas> somehow i get a list of authentications and deauthentications in the syslog
<bas> and not until i manually restart networking (via the init.d script)
<bas> networking is working again
<bas> so, why is my card authenticating an deauthenticating with my AP?
<MattJ> Hi, I'm trying to set up a network printer in Gutsy
<bastid_raZor> Hi, i'm trying to set up gutsy in gutsy
<MattJ> As far as I know it is set up right, but when I print, the job status changes to "Held"
<MattJ> Right-click->Release changes it to "Processing" and then a second later it changes back to "Held"
<effie_jayx> does anybody know how the new Screen and Graphics menu works...
<effie_jayx> I Can't use my laptop on video beams anymore
<effie_jayx> :S
<effie_jayx> I plug it in.
<effie_jayx> and One I activate the second screen
<effie_jayx> the resolution on the main screen becomes
<effie_jayx> 640 X 480
<effie_jayx> and I can't give talks like that :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> then come here? helpful
<Almindor> hey guys, how do you properly add new partition to fstab? I guess manual editing isn't the way of today?
<sbucatino> #ubuntu-it-chat
<savvas> Almindor: you have the pysdm package
<friend2GNU> anyone get 80-100 percent cpu usage on xorg during video playback while compiz is on
<friend2GNU> it only occurs when the video is not in fullscreen mode
<savvas> Almindor: logically, you have that ability while doing an installation of ubuntu
<Almindor> savvas, aha ok, thanks, btw what are those odd "identifier strings" in fstab?
<Almindor> sacater, disks/partitions can change runtime too :)
<Almindor> hups
<Almindor> @savvas
<friend2GNU> i've tested totem,vlc,mplayer,and xine. the issue can be reproduced everytime
<savvas> Almindor: it's best that you read the manual, man fstab :)
<Almindor> savvas, the first field is supposed to be the device
<Almindor> savvas, UUID is new to me, udev thingy?
<savvas> Almindor: those are unique identifiers
<savvas> e.g. to be certain it's the same device on /dev/sda
<Almindor> ah ok, that's nice
<savvas> Almindor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<Almindor> it wasn't in some older distroes
<savvas> ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -alh
<Almindor> yeah, thanks for the info :)
<savvas> n/p ;)
<ximal> HELP ! lol
<ximal> anyone noticed how to make a mouse click... my touchpad on my laptop is not working now
<ximal> I can move my mouse but now it's not clicking i should say..
<ximal> bah
<ximal> going to reboot
<ximal> quit
<advancedonsite> hi guys
<advancedonsite> ive recently installed updates into my T61 ibm laptop for gutsy and now no sound is working but i do hear sound when i login just no music allowed i also noticed ESD ALSA and PULSE AUDIO is installed
<sharperguy> is it just me or does the free flash player sound a bit to much like Ganesh?
<advancedonsite> I read the topic to rebuild alsa from source and that went successful but still the resource is busy
<advancedonsite> any ideas
<`Matir> sharperguy, I believe the free flash player is Ganesh
<`Matir> err, Gnash
<sharperguy> Matir, yeah i know but it sound a lot like Ganesj (the hindu god with the Elephant head)
<`Matir> ahhh
<`Matir> lol
<`Matir> sorry
<cyrano> can anybody recommend me a good site with themes and stuff for Gnome, except gnomelook.org?
<compwiz18> cyrano, try googling gnome art
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | cyrano
<ubotu> cyrano: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<vmlinuz`> is there realplayer for gutsy?
<ximal> anyone mind telling me the storage spot for irssi ?
<ximal> i can't find it and i wish to alter some of the files..
<scizzo-> ximal: probably in your .irssi
<scizzo-> ximal: folder that is
<ximal> umm i meant to entire path i might find it under
<ximal> scizzo : i dunno how to find it under folder view ... terminal is easy
<scizzo-> aa....you are hidding hidden files?
<ximal> unsure
<ximal> i haven't gotten this far into buntu or linux yet ..
<scizzo-> press Ctrl+H
<ximal> new to the scene again..
<scizzo-> or go to View-> Show hidden files
<ximal> it's set to show hidden already.. hmm
<scizzo-> well its in your homedir
<ximal> like/home or /ximal ?
<scizzo-> cd /home/ximal/
<Pici> ximal: What kind of files do you want to modify?
<scizzo-> and then cd .irssi
<ximal> found it
<ximal> thanks m8
<scizzo-> np
<ximal> i'm trying to find the connect dialog so i can edit the on-join for irssi to auto join this chan the off topic and basic buntu channel and send msg identify commands..
<ximal> but the howt0 is not working for me.. the commands i used i mean.. i don't autojoin shiot..
<scizzo-> ximal: www.irssi.org
<ximal> i love standard responses..
<ximal> go here... read....
<ximal> lol
<scizzo-> ximal: well......usually someone has done it before so.. :P
<Pici> ximal: That should be in ~/.irssi/config
<ximal> yeah
<ximal> but i don't see any autocmdsend or anything
<ximal> all the alterations i did aren't even there
<Pici> What alterations did you make?
<ximal> i did the howto thing..
<ximal> going to go back and see what i can do..
<ximal> maybe i didn'tg read it properly..
<ximal> going to check it again.. and open a seperate irssi terminal
<Pici> ximal: #irssi also excists, I've found it to be somewhat active.
<Paddy_EIRE> Hey guys does the Gutsy Beta upgrade to the new release when its out
<Pici> Paddy_EIRE: yes
<Paddy_EIRE> Pici, nice one
<Pici> !final | Paddy_EIRE
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<Paddy_EIRE> hey Pici I cant find a download link for gutsy beta
<ximal> gotta love the people in an irssi channel who can't offer script and join command help
<Paddy_EIRE> ximal, a lot of arragant a**holes in their
<Seeker`> Paddy_EIRE: I think the beta isos have been withdrawn to make way for rc1, which is (meant to be) released today
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> any ideas when
<Seeker`> ximal: you having problems?
<Seeker`> Paddy_EIRE: personally, no
<bastid_raZor> cdimage.ubuntu.com has them still
<ximal> yeah seeker
<Seeker`> ximal: what problems?
<ximal> i'm using irssi and trying to figure out some junk
<ximal> like on connect .. how to auto boot my irc.freenode.net every time..
<ximal> like when i hit irssi in terminal .. i want it to auto join freenode and buntu+1 buntu and buntuofftopic and identify me shortly after..
<ximal> that's all i want..
<Paddy_EIRE> bastid_raZor, there seems to be only dvd images available
<Seeker`> ximal: http://irssi.org/documentation/startup#c3
<CorpusCallosum> hi everyone i have a small problem
<atlfalcons866> whats the default file system in gutsy
<Tm_T> ext3 ?
<ximal> trying that now Seeker : thanks m8..
<Paddy_EIRE> Tm_T, I would assume ext3
<Seeker`> CorpusCallosum: what is the problem?
<CorpusCallosum> related to php mysql apache, normally i setup yesterday and worked fine
<Tm_T> Paddy_EIRE: I know its ext3 =)
<CorpusCallosum> but after the restarting my computer it didnt work
<Pici> !beta | Paddy_EIRE
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at  http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<Paddy_EIRE> Tm_T, ext4 is still marked dev
<bastid_raZor> Paddy_EIRE: that is all i see too.. guess the cdimages are gone :\
<CorpusCallosum> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart i wrote that command bot didnt fix
<Seeker`> CorpusCallosum: define "didn't work"?
<atlfalcons866> why not jfs
<Hobbsee> bastid_raZor: Paddy_EIRE what are you looking for?
<Paddy_EIRE> atlfalcons866, why jfs ;)
<Hobbsee> Paddy_EIRE: help test rc1 for us, please.
<Paddy_EIRE> Hobbsee, cd image of the ubuntu beta
<bastid_raZor> Paddy_EIRE: but then again i have the cd version of the iso already.
<CorpusCallosum> Seeker`: didnt work means cant see the page on my localhost
<atlfalcons866> jfs has dynamic inode allocation and its journaling is faster than ext3
<Hobbsee> Paddy_EIRE: https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/
<Paddy_EIRE> atlfalcons866, if they dont use it then there would be a good reason why
<Seeker`> CorpusCallosum: any error messages when trying to access it? what about when you tried to restart the server?
<bastid_raZor> Hobbsee: my gutsy upgrade is yet to work correctly.. tzdata issues .. apt-get seems to hate me now
<Pici> Is RC1 out?
<Hobbsee> Pici: no.  note the testing page.
<CorpusCallosum> Seeker`: 403 Forbidden
<Pici> Hobbsee: Okay I just wanted to double check :)
<Hobbsee> Pici: but, if those are good, they will be the RC
<atlfalcons866> is ext4 in gutsy
<Seeker`> CorpusCallosum: that probably means that the permissions in your web directory are wrong
<Hobbsee> (i think that they are, so they should end up being the RC)
<Seeker`> CorpusCallosum: or at least, thats the first thing I would check
<Blinny> Why would Gutsy not like my 3c905b card after first boot? I'm already trying acpi=off noapic nolapic -- lspci shows the device and lsmod shows the modules, but no love.
<Paddy_EIRE> Hobbsee, what is this all about https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/qatracker/test/1025 should I go for the live session.. and is it installable as before
<CorpusCallosum> but yesterday it worked interesting Seeker`
<Pici> Hobbsee: I just wanted to know if we needed to change/add the factoids for it :)
<Seeker`> CorpusCallosum: *shrugs* no idea why it would change
<Hobbsee> Pici: not yet
<Hobbsee> Paddy_EIRE: live session test is basically "does it run in the session part, and does it have any bugs?"
<Hobbsee> i think there's info linked form there on what the tests are
<Bereanone> Help a noobie with total system lockup/crash  Gutsy
<Poromenos> How do I enable the ssh server in gutsy?
<Seeker`> Poromenos: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Poromenos> Seeker`: do i need to enable other repositories?
<Stevethepirate> hi. installed gutsy, but on startup, get a "ubuntu cannot detect graphics card and screen" so its in low graphics mode...
<Seeker`> Poromenos: not that I am aware of
<Blinny> Poromenos: I've used 'update-rc.d' to add daemons at different runlevels
<Poromenos> Seeker`: ah, thanks
<bastid_raZor> dpkg: error processing tzdata (--configure):
<bastid_raZor>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10.. how might i fix that?
<Seeker`> Poromenos: its in gutsy main
<Poromenos> Seeker`: odd, i just searched for ssh and it only has openssh-client
<Seeker`> cjo20@cdesk:~$ apt-cache search openssh-server
<Seeker`> openssh-server - secure shell server, an rshd replacement
<CorpusCallosum> Seeker`: what should i do for the permissions
<Seeker`> CorpusCallosum: I can't remember specifically, its been a while since I had to play with that sort of thing
<Poromenos> Seeker`: odd
<CorpusCallosum> i seeee
<Seeker`> CorpusCallosum: what aer the permissions on the files atm? and who are they owned by / what group?
<Seeker`> Bereanone: ask in here
<bastid_raZor> come on bug report fixer people and fix my bug
<savvas> Poromenos: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/net/openssh-server
<Poromenos> savvas: ah, thanks
<avatar_> sudo apt-get install ssh
<avatar_> that will give you ssh-server
<Stevethepirate> sudo apt-get install openssh-server is better :p
<savvas> Poromenos: which repos are you using? gr.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Poromenos> savvas: probably, it set them automatically
<Pici> Stevethepirate: I believe they point to the same packages.
<hit> i just don't get it, compiz' cube spins as it should, but everything else hangs like hell
<Bereanone> Seeker: running wine or even trying to configure it locks the cursor on my desktop and it is over...
<savvas> Poromenos: apt-cache policy ssh
<avatar_> Stevethepirate: thats 11 characters more typing!
<Poromenos> savvas: i can't check the machine right now, it's being used
<Poromenos> i'll wait and get back to you
<Seeker`> Bereanone: I haven't had any experience with wine
<savvas> Poromenos: ah ok, the ssh avatar_ mentioned should work: sudo apt-get install ssh
<Poromenos> savvas: i think i tried that :/
<Poromenos> i'll do it again to make sure
<Bereanone> Seeker: any experience getting a second partition on a usb drive to become owned and read/writeable?
<Seeker`> Bereanone: not a USB drive, no - it should be automatic
* bastid_raZor laughs
<Blinny> So I've tried three network card from two manufacturers in two PCI slots - all of them are found, modules loaded, and then nada. -- I'm just trying to confirm this is a bug and not some apic problem before I file.
<bastid_raZor> not that is funny, i got brave and apt-get remove tzdata .. and i get the response you are about to do something very harmful to your computer. if you wish to continue type : Yes, Do as i say!
<bastid_raZor> not == now
<Blinny> (though I assume if gutsy didn't load network cards more people than I would be experiencing it ;)
<savvas> Poromenos: ok, and try "sudo apt-get update" before it ;)
<Pici> adaniels: Have you installed compizconfig-settings-manager?
<adaniels> Pici: I'm here
<Poromenos> savvas: ah, i didn't try that :p
<adaniels> pici: no, aha :)
<savvas> :p
<`Matir> Blinny, can you put output from lspci and dmesg into a pastebin?
<Blinny> `Matir: Absolutely. Thank you.
<`Matir> Blinny, no problem... I'll take a look and see if I can find known bugs/causes... no guarantees though, lol
<ximal> hmm
<ximal> back
<adaniels> pici: k thanks, missed that one
<Blinny> `Matir: though as I'm not net'd on this box, it's gonna be a lot of typing. I can tell you that lspci |grep -i net shows the card
<Seeker`> ximal: any luck?
<`Matir> ah, valid point about not being on net... never mind then
<Blinny> (;
<`Matir> Blinny, what behavior precisely occurs?  Can NetworkManager see the card?  See a link?  Just not get an IP?
<`Matir> Blinny, also, are we talking wired or wireless?
<ximal> nothing yet seeker
<Blinny> I'm testing gutsy server for its LTSP5 implementation, so I'm console-only. These are all wired cards.
<bushwakko> NetworkManager just quit when I tried to connect to a network that uses username and pass and a 80211x certificate
<Seeker`> ximal: did you follow those instructions?
<`Matir> Blinny, ok, fair enough.  Does mii-tool show a link?
<Blinny> `Matir: no MII interfaces found
<Blinny> ifconfig -a shows the correct MAC
<Blinny> ifconfig shows only lo
<walrus_RUS> ppl, I see noticeable performance degradation when I watch video and compiz is on. Every 10..20 seconds computer holds on 3..5 seconds. Top shows that process compiz.real eat 100 % CPU time. When I return to 'nv' driver the problem disappearred.
<`Matir> Blinny, mii-tool as root?
<ximal> not yet..
<Blinny> `Matir: I'm sorry - not used to sudo. Yes, eth3: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<Blinny> `Matir: Apologies.
<ximal> hm
<ximal> afk
<Poromenos> savvas: yep, it needed an update, thanks :)
<Stevethepirate> Can anyone help me with fixing X in gutsy?
<Stevethepirate> X doens't start properly
<savvas> Poromenos: n/p ;)
<Stevethepirate> then looks like changing resolutions
<Stevethepirate> then drops me to Low Graaphics Mode
<Stevethepirate> *-a
<Stevethepirate> I've dpkg-reconfigure'd xorg
<Stevethepirate> to no avail
<savvas> Stevethepirate: graphics card?
<Stevethepirate> nv 7600gt
<Blinny> `Matir: One thing of note - the card is assigned eth0 for some reason.. /etc/network/interfaces is set up for eth0 - I'm changing /etc/network/interfaces to reflect eth3 and rebooting now.
<Blinny> wait
<Blinny> :s;assigned eth0;assigned eth3
<savvas> Stevethepirate: uname -r && apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules linux-image
<savvas> !paste | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Blinny> `Matir: That was it.
<`Matir> Blinny, probably because the others were assigned eth[012] ...
<Blinny> `Matir: But they're not physically in the box.
<Stevethepirate> savvas: i'd love to...
<Stevethepirate> but i'm on irssi
<Stevethepirate> can't copy paste if i wanted to :(
<`Matir> Blinny, when each new interface is detected it is added to /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules.  This helps maintain naming for systems with many interfaces over reboot, kernel upgrades, etc.
<Stevethepirate> 2.6.22-14-generic
<Seeker`> Stevethepirate: why not?
<savvas> Stevethepirate: ok then write down that command and just tell me the versions that apt-cache returns and the uname -r
<remoford> anyone know what the deal is on bluetooth pairing in gutsy? it opens a tooltip that immediatly closes and the old tools are gone
<Blinny> `Matir: I guess.. but it still only gets me to eth2 and not 3 if we're starting at 0
<Blinny> `Matir: Let me check out that file. Thank you.
<`Matir> Blinny, np.  Not sure where the extra one came from.
<Stevethepirate> linux-restricted-modules:
<Stevethepirate> Installed : None
<klaxian> does anyone have a problem where evolution (or gtkhtml) is html encoding URLs (ie. & becomes &amp;)?  then the urls don't work when clicked
<Stevethepirate> Candidate: 2.6.22.14.20
<Stevethepirate> Version Table:
<Stevethepirate> 2.6.22.14.20 0
<Blinny> `Matir: in 70-persistent-net.rules eth0 has five entries, all mostly blank.  Interesting. Thank you very much~
<Stevethepirate> 500 http:
<Stevethepirate> sh*t
<Zapt> hi
<Stevethepirate> 500 http://ftp.leg.uct.ac.za gutsy/restricted Packages
<`Matir> Blinny, np.  If you want your device to change back, it should be safe to delete all the entries in that file and restart and get eth0 back.
<Stevethepirate> linux-image
<Stevethepirate> Installed (none)
<Zapt> when can I download the release candidate? It is supposed to be downloadable by today
<Stevethepirate> rest is the same
<Blinny> `Matir: Right on. Thank you - Is this #ubuntu-specific , or new udev specific?
<Stevethepirate> savvas: ./ping>!!
<`Matir> Blinny, it's not just ubuntu, some other distros are doing it as well, but it's not part of core udev either.  IOW, it's added by distros but being adopted by several.  It's nice for e.g., multi-homed systems or systems that use pcmcia or usb devices often.
<savvas> Stevethepirate: ok try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx-new
<Blinny> `Matir: Sure. I can see the usefulness. 'Course, not so much for a static server box.. I think I need to refine my google search words, as I didn't find much about this.
<Zapt>  when can I download the release candidate? It is supposed to be downloadable by today
<Stevethepirate> savvas: okay.. done
<Stevethepirate> now?
<savvas> Stevethepirate: now sudo nvidia-xconfig
<`Matir> Blinny, searching for "udev persistent net" gives some decent results, e.g., http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/502
<Stevethepirate> okay
<Stevethepirate> ...
<savvas> Stevethepirate: you have gnome? sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Blinny> `Matir: heh - if only I'd known and not been searching for 3c905, noapic, nolapic and gutsy (;
<Blinny> `Matir: Either way. Thanks a bundle.
<`Matir> Blinny, no problem.
<Stevethepirate> savvas: same error
<ximal> ahh
<ximal> brb
<savvas> Stevethepirate: what does the error say?
<Stevethepirate> well
<Stevethepirate> it says 'x already running on :0'
<Stevethepirate> or something to that effect
<Stevethepirate> so i say, okay, open on new :x
<hit> anyone has any idea why my compiz runs smooth but i.e moving a window freezes? :s
<Stevethepirate> does that
<Stevethepirate> then it drops back to Low Graphics mode
<savvas> Stevethepirate: let me guess, you have installed a driver from nvidia.com directly?
<Stevethepirate> no
<Stevethepirate> nvidia-glx
<Stevethepirate> that was on feisty
<Stevethepirate> moving to gutsy though...
<savvas> Stevethepirate: do this: sudo nvidia-installer --help
<savvas> does it say command not found?
<Stevethepirate> command not found
<bastid_raZor> i'm getting somewhere.. reinstalled tzdata and now kernel problems :)
<savvas> Stevethepirate: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new
<Stevethepirate> okay
<savvas> Stevethepirate: hold a sec
<Stevethepirate> kk
<bastid_raZor> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<seppe> hi, is it safe to install the latest daily build now?
<MikeDX> its never safe
<savvas> Stevethepirate: ps -e | grep -i "xorg\|dm"
<seppe> I'm going on holiday before the final release, but I want Gutsy now :)
<MikeDX> get it now, then just do update when you get back :)
<seppe> ok :)
<savvas> seppe: what if it breaks everything and you don't have time to fix it before holiday?
<Stevethepirate> 7744 tty9 00:00:00 Xorg
<savvas> Stevethepirate: killall -9 Xorg
<savvas> Stevethepirate: killall -9 gdm
<Stevethepirate> 8213 tty10 00:00:00:00 Xrg
<seppe> other question: I have an ati 9600 card .. when I install, will it use XGL + fglrx + Compiz Fusion? Or AIGLX + ati + Compiz Fusion?
<Stevethepirate> okay
<seppe> savvas: oh I have the time to fix it, I'm sick at home now :)
<Stevethepirate> done
<Stevethepirate> now the ps -e returns null
<savvas> seppe: hope you get better soon :)
<seppe> hehe thx, that's kind of you
<savvas> Stevethepirate: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<savvas> Stevethepirate: choose "nv" as the graphics driver
<Stevethepirate> um
<Stevethepirate> i ran that
<Stevethepirate> no wizard popup
<savvas> try again
<Stevethepirate> as before
<seppe> anyone know what combo it will use on my ATI card? Compiz + XGL + fglrx? Or Compiz + AIGLX + ati?
<Stevethepirate> did again
<Stevethepirate> 5 times
<savvas> Stevethepirate: after all this?
<Stevethepirate> huhs?
<savvas> Stevethepirate: do it now
<Stevethepirate> i did
<Stevethepirate> again
<Stevethepirate> again
<savvas> Stevethepirate: you're not using /exec for these are you?
<nanonyme> savvas, why nv instead of nvidia?
<Stevethepirate> huh?
<Stevethepirate> I don't think so.
<bastid_raZor> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings: LANGUAGE = (unset),        LC_ALL = (unset),        LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"    are supported and installed on your system. how do i do this?
<nanonyme> 16:57 < *savvas> Stevethepirate: choose "nv" as the graphics driver
<nanonyme> nv is the obsolete nvidia driver :)
<Stevethepirate> nanonyme: yeah.. but the dpkg wizard does not pop up
<bastid_raZor> would that be as simple as to go to date and time in system menu?
<savvas> nanonyme: because I want to see if Xorg can actually start
<nanonyme> savvas, then i'd recommend vesa
<savvas> nanonyme: nv works for most nvidia :p
<nanonyme> nv has had problems
<Stevethepirate> well
<savvas> nanonyme: would you like to take over? :)
<Stevethepirate> either way\
<Stevethepirate> a working X would be imba :P
<bastid_raZor> imba?
<Pici> vesa should work for everything.
<Stevethepirate> um.. imbalanced.. like 'really good'
<nanonyme> indeed
<seppe> anyone know what combo it will use on my ATI card? Compiz + XGL + fglrx? Or Compiz + AIGLX + ati?
<Stevethepirate> DoTA acronym :P
<Stevethepirate> nanonyme: SOS please..
<savvas> Stevethepirate: do you know how to use nano ?
<Stevethepirate> yeah.. obv
<nanonyme> Stevethepirate, change display driver in xorg.conf to vesa and try startx
<savvas> Stevethepirate: great, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stevethepirate> kk
<savvas> change the line with Driver "nvidia" to "vesa"
<Stevethepirate> in
<savvas> Driver "vesa" that is
<Stevethepirate> okay
<Stevethepirate> sweet.
<Stevethepirate> X is running
<Stevethepirate> now, must i use built in restricted driver wizard to fix?
<savvas> Stevethepirate: reboot the computer before trying that
<Stevethepirate> kk
<Stevethepirate> savvas: okay.. brb.. [screen ftw] 
<Blinny> Thanks `Matir - Going to check out LTSP5. Cheers, all.
<savvas> screen?
<DexterF> hi
<savvas> I wonder what he meant by that.. I told him to reboot yet he's still here :P
<DexterF> wifi question: feisty had the r8187 module backported to its 2.6.20. I needed a 2.6.22 kernel but didn't want to go gutsy, so I backported it. now I found that there's no r8187 module in the src. can someone confirm?
<bastid_raZor> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-386  /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: line 13: getopt: command not found
<bastid_raZor> does that mean i should apt-get install getopt?
<stefg> !find getopt
<ubotu> Found: gengetopt, cl-getopt, libgetopt++-dev, libgetopt++1, libgetopt-argvfile-perl (and 5 others)
<savvas> bastid_raZor: ubuntu desktop or server?
<bastid_raZor> desktop
<savvas> bastid_raZor: try this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bastid_raZor> i've fixed my tzdata issues and now i'm here..
<bastid_raZor> ok.
<Stevethepirate> okat
<Stevethepirate> *okay
<Stevethepirate> restarted
<bastid_raZor> same errors.
<Stevethepirate> my x loads..
<savvas> Stevethepirate: not restart, reboot the computer, how come you're still there? :p
<Stevethepirate> i'm on a screened session to a server with irssi
<savvas> aaaah
<Stevethepirate> just reattached screen
<Stevethepirate> okay
<Stevethepirate> its like okay
<savvas> lovely :)
<savvas> Stevethepirate: ok try the restricted drivers manager
<Stevethepirate> but its as if my monitor is only showing the
<savvas> bastid_raZor: sudo apt-get -f install
<Stevethepirate> top left 60% of the actual desktop
<Stevethepirate> its like... the resolution is wrong or somthing
<savvas> Stevethepirate: welcome to the vista drivers :p
<savvas> *vesa
<Stevethepirate> sighs
<Stevethepirate> can i not go back to the nvidia drivers now?
<Stevethepirate> i installed the restricted drivrs
<bastid_raZor> savvas: same errors  :\ i'm pondering to --remove the linux-images and reinstall or try --reinstall
<Stevethepirate> well
<Stevethepirate> wait
<Stevethepirate> rebooted
<Stevethepirate> installed restricted drivers
<Stevethepirate> rebooted
<Stevethepirate> and here i am
<Stevethepirate> okay
<remoford> has anyone gotten gutsy to pain with a bluetooth device?
<xMoth> hello
<Stevethepirate> so, now where to do?
<Stevethepirate> to fix this?
<remoford> s/pain/pair
<xMoth> Does anybody know when today the RC from Gutsy Gibbon will be released?
<savvas> Stevethepirate: glxinfo | grep -i "direct"
<savvas> Stevethepirate: returns yes or no?
<Pici> xMoth: The ISOs are being tested right now iirc.
<bastid_raZor> remoford: with fiesty i couldn't get a pair either.. but i've never actually needed it to pair to transfer back and forth
<Stevethepirate> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<remoford> bastid_raZor: i got it to work in fiesty just fine
<tolonuga> hi. I found a non-working package in gutsy and fixed it (trivial) and added the patch with that fix and debian/changelog change to the bug. the package is "openct" and the bug is 125054. the fix has been tested well and works fine, and is as small as possible while still stable. also I'm upstream maintainer of that package :) what else can I do to get a fixed package into ubuntu gutsy before release?
<remoford> when i try to pair the dialog *immeiatly* closes
<savvas> bastid_raZor: type getopt in the console
<bastid_raZor> remoford: did it ask you for a passcode?
<remoford> before i can even click onit
<remoford> its trying to
<remoford> but closes
<Pici> bug 125054
<savvas> bastid_raZor: it should tell you what to install
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125054 in openct "openct broken by ubuntu udev setup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125054
<remoford> its up less than a second
<bastid_raZor> savvas: command not found.
<savvas> bastid_raZor: uname -r
<remoford> ive been trying to just be uber fast but it aint happening
<bastid_raZor> savvas: 2.6.22-14-386
<Stevethepirate> savvas: ...
<stefg> tolonuga: talk to the release manager for about a freeze exception
<savvas> Stevethepirate: do this: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i "driver.*nv"
<tolonuga> stefg: ok. but the latest version of the patch doesn't need the new version, it works with the current gutsy package. do I still need release manager approval?
<Stevethepirate> \        Driver          "nvidia"
<stefg> tolonuga: afaik freeze means *freeze*, except the release manager approves something different
<savvas> bastid_raZor: try this: sudo apt-get install gengetopt
<savvas> Stevethepirate: ps -e | grep -i "xorg\|dm"
<tolonuga> ok, thanks
<bastid_raZor> savvas: installed
<xMoth> How long will it take to upload the ISO's to the server?
<savvas> bastid_raZor: type getopt now
<savvas> bastid_raZor: type getopt
<savvas> :P
<Stevethepirate>  5028 ?        00:00:00 gdm
<Stevethepirate>  5039 ?        00:00:00 gdm
<Stevethepirate>  5185 tty7     00:00:01 Xorg
<bastid_raZor> savvas: still command not found.
<bastid_raZor> savvas: everytime i use apt-get it finished up with said errors.
<bastid_raZor> savvas: would a --reinstall or remove then install be wise?
<PirateHead> Is the RC out yet?
<savvas> Stevethepirate: you said you rebooted the computer after installing the drivers right?
<savvas> PirateHead: http://releases.ubuntu.com
<Stevethepirate> Yeah
<Stevethepirate> Its okay
<savvas> PirateHead: if it's not there, then no
<Stevethepirate> just the wrong resolution
<Stevethepirate> like
<savvas> Stevethepirate: try system > administration > screens and graphics
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: add the resolution you want in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PirateHead> savvas: it says release candidate, but the link points to nothing, so I came here to ask. Jeez.
<savvas> PirateHead: so it's not out yet.
<PirateHead> savvas: Is it expected some time today, or has it been canceled?
<savvas> PirateHead: there's some text below the nothing you say :p
<gambitlx> hey does anyone know how I can add a custom screen resolution in gusty?
<bastid_raZor> PirateHead: i heard someone talking about it earlier.. and as of an hour ago it was not out
<savvas> PirateHead: no idea, we'll find out in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule if there's been any change
<Stevethepirate> bastid_raZor:  well
<Stevethepirate> most of the sections have all the res's
<PirateHead> mmkay, thanks for the info guys. :-)
<Pici> PirateHead: I believe candidate isos are being tested
<savvas> Stevethepirate: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i "modes"
<PirateHead> I'm hoping it boots up on my machine this time. *fingers crossed*
<bastid_raZor>  Modes   "1280x1024"     "1024x768" ... in your xorg.conf .... yours will probably include 800x640 just add the one you want
<Stevethepirate> 1280x1024@75"   "1024x768@75"   "1280x960@60"   "832x624@75"    "1280x1024@60" "800x600@60"     "1280x960@75"   "800x600@75"    "1400x1050@60"  "800x600@72"   "1400x1050@75"   "800x600@56"    "1600x1200@65"  "640x480@75"    "1600x1200@60" "640x480@72"     "640x480@60"
<Stevethepirate>  Modes           "640x480@60"    640x480@72"    "640x480@75"   "800x600@56"     "800x600@72"    "800x600@75"    "800x600@60"    "8302x624@75"   "1024x768@75"    "1024x768@70"   "1024x768@60"   "1152x864@75"   "1280x1024@75" "1280x960@60"    "1280x1024@60"  "1280x960@75"   "1400x1050@60"  "1400x1050@75" "1600x1200@65"   "1600x1200@60"
<Stevethepirate> oops
<gambitlx> ill have a look
<Pici> !paste
<Stevethepirate> lols
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> ack1
<savvas> Stevethepirate: I think they're put in reverse.. the highest resolution should be first
<bastid_raZor> savvas: Stevethepirate yes, they are reversed in xorg.conf
<Stevethepirate> sighs
<bastid_raZor> or they should be added in reverse
<Stevethepirate> so how to fix?
<Stevethepirate> rewrite them all?
<mc44> Pici: syn1
<Pici> mc44: :p
<savvas> Stevethepirate: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stevethepirate> kk
<savvas> Stevethepirate: yeah, put the highest you want to try first, I have only four in my modes
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: don't rewrite. just add the one you want without the @75 on the end
<Stevethepirate> which section?
<savvas> Stevethepirate: example:                 Modes           "1280x1024"     "1152x864"      "1024x768"     "832x624"        "800x600"       "720x400"       "640x480"
<Stevethepirate> Monitor?
<bastid_raZor> under modes. probably near the bottom
<savvas> Stevethepirate: section screen
<bastid_raZor> 832x624? that is a crazy resolution
<savvas> well.. tell that to samsung :P
<savvas> bastid_raZor: they're autodetected :P
<Stevethepirate> okay
<Stevethepirate> in screen
<savvas> bastid_raZor: how's getopt going?
<Stevethepirate> Modes		"640x480@60"	"640x480@72"	"640x480@75"	"800x600@56"	"800x600@72"	"800x600@75"	"800x600@60"	"832x624@75"	"1024x768@75"	"1024x768@70"	"1024x768@60"	"1152x864@75"	"1280x1024@75"	"1280x960@60"	"1280x1024@60"	"1280x960@75"	"1400x1050@60"	"1400x1050@75"	"1600x1200@65"	"1600x1200@60" EndSubSection
<bastid_raZor> savvas: command not found :(
<Stevethepirate> theres my modes
<savvas> bastid_raZor: ok try this: sudo apt-get install opt cl-getopt
<Stevethepirate> what modes to add?
<Stevethepirate> and, in the beginning or end?
<bastid_raZor> installing
<bastid_raZor> done
<Stevethepirate> sa
<Stevethepirate> * savvas ..
<savvas> Stevethepirate: delete all the modes and put these: "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: yeah, those are the most common and normal resolutions.
<Stevethepirate> yeah
<Stevethepirate> oka
<Stevethepirate> done
<Stevethepirate> now?
<Stevethepirate> restart gdm?
<bastid_raZor> restart X
<savvas> bastid_raZor: i've no idea which one it was, i think opt has the getopt, but I told you to install them all and try out, glad it worked out :P
<Stevethepirate> Ctrl-Backspace ftw
<Stevethepirate> oka
<Stevethepirate> bbias
<Stevethepirate> fudge
<bastid_raZor> savvas: oh, heh i still have that error.. i was saying done as in install done.. :)
<savvas> grr...
<bastid_raZor> savvas: heh, you're doing a great job at helping though ..
<bastid_raZor> even after opt is 'set up' i get command not found for getop: :*(
<savvas> bastid_raZor: wanna try the -generic?
<savvas> wait.. was it getop or getopt?
<bastid_raZor>  /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: line 13: getopt: command not found
<bastid_raZor> if gutsy is ok with generic.. so am i
<bushwakko> I don't get access to taxonomy stuff when I'm anonymous, even though I've turned stuff on in permissions!
<savvas> bastid_raZor: hold a sec
<remoford> bastid_raZor: any idea what the bluez-pin thing is called now?
<bastid_raZor> savvas: from what i can tell .. i'm already using that image.
<bastid_raZor> as i recall grub had it listed and i'm currently booted to that kernel
<savvas> bastid_raZor: sudo apt-get install util-linux
<bastid_raZor> savvas: you may be on to something here...
<savvas> I hope that's the package
<savvas> https://www.linux-foundation.org/dbadmin/browse/cmd_single.php?cmd=list-by-name&Cname=getopt
<bastid_raZor> sweet~! mother of pearl!! you sir have fixed my issues
<bastid_raZor> savvas: you,sir, are awesome..
<savvas> bastid_raZor: great, now i suggest you move to linux-generic :P
<savvas> sudo apt-get install linux-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<bastid_raZor> heh, really? savvas  you think generic is less buggy/better?
<savvas> I think it's more supported
<savvas> unless you're using an old machine
<bastid_raZor> i'm all about support.. should i reboot as it requires first or install first?
<bastid_raZor> i have a decent box. worthy of abusing with demanding features
<savvas> um install the -generic first, then you should change your kernel by pressing ESC during boot and select the -generic one
<bastid_raZor> ok.
<savvas> then you can easily remove the -386 by searching with synaptic
<bastid_raZor> it tells me -generic is already the newest version
<bastid_raZor> possibly i have it and am not selecting it in grub.
<bastid_raZor> off to grub land i go~!
<savvas> well then, just change your kernel and search in synaptic for 2.6.22-14-386 and right-click on the packages mark with green -> completely remove :)
<bastid_raZor> ok, why would you say -generic is supported better? you see lots of issues with people running -386?
<savvas> don't forget to sudo update-grub ! :P
<savvas> bastid_raZor: what's your processor?
<Stevethepirate> sighs
<bastid_raZor> Pentium D 924
<Stevethepirate> savvas:
<Stevethepirate> its still fudge
<Stevethepirate> d
<Stevethepirate> want me to send a screenshot?
<savvas> bastid_raZor: ghz/mhz?
<Stevethepirate> on like imageshack
<bastid_raZor> 3ghz .. pentium d was the first dual cores .. they like to run hot
<savvas> Stevethepirate: screens and graphics can't help?
<Stevethepirate> not that i can see..
<Stevethepirate> i'll host an imageshack pic
<savvas> bastid_raZor: you're better off with a -generic then, it replaces -686,-k7 and all the other architectures
<bastid_raZor> savvas: ok, would removing the old 2.6.20-15 and 16-genric be a safe bet too?
<vmlinuz`> is there realplayer for gutsy?
<addos> is the release candidate coming out today?
<Stevethepirate> naught
<MTecknology> I wonder why my fan won't shut off
<bastid_raZor> vmlinuz`: vlc~!
<vmlinuz`> bastid_raZor: no i need realplayer man
<MTecknology> I started up and it kicked into high, i've never heard it there b4 :S
<savvas> bastid_raZor: .20 ? those are feisty kernels, I suppose so, at least leave 3 good kernels, "in case sh**" :p
<bastid_raZor> vmlinuz`: vlc should play those codecs
<vmlinuz`> bastid_raZor: in youtube it gives a feature to download them and save to watch them offline
<Stevethepirate> http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/2817/screenshotja2.png
<savvas> Stevethepirate: the black underneath?
<Stevethepirate> NFC
<bastid_raZor> savvas: well buddy.. i see only 2.6.22-14 -386 and -generic which are gutsy and the other two which are feisty
<savvas> Stevethepirate: nfc? :P
<Stevethepirate> no f**king clue
<bastid_raZor> vmlinuz`: vlc should play them.. i could be wrong
<Stevethepirate> it does
<Stevethepirate> vlc plays *
<savvas> bastid_raZor: better leave the other two then, you never know what might happen
<vmlinuz`> does it have when i go to youtube and click save video?
<Stevethepirate> that will be a flv
<vmlinuz`> flv?
<Stevethepirate> get a youtube video downloader
<bastid_raZor> vmlinuz`: if you're saving the video you won't be watching your porn in your browser.. you'll be opening it in VLC
<Stevethepirate> and it  should save youtubes as flvs
<vmlinuz`> bastid_raZor: ahhaha not porn dude
<Stevethepirate> savvas: ....
<bastid_raZor> heh
<Stevethepirate> vmlinuz`: lies
<Stevethepirate> :P
* bastid_raZor laughs
<vmlinuz`> Stevethepirate: ok whats the youtube video downloader called.. "flv" ?
<hit> can anyone help me a bit with ati drivers?
<bazhang> miro will play them as well.
<savvas> Stevethepirate: dumb question, but have you checked your monitor configuration?
<Stevethepirate> savvas: huhs?
<Stevethepirate> want me to pastebin my xorg.conf?
<Stevethepirate> vmlinuz`: heard of this thing called google?
<Stevethepirate> second result
<Stevethepirate> of "youtube downloader"
<Stevethepirate> http://video.qooqle.jp/dl/
<savvas> Stevethepirate: does your monitor have degauss?
<vmlinuz`> sorry, now on maintenance
<Stevethepirate> savvas: LCD
<LiMaO> i wonder what people used to answer a few years ago, when google was inexistant.. poor newbies..
<Stevethepirate> LiMaO: yahoo it :p
<savvas> argh
<LiMaO> probably people would answer 'hey, have you heard of altavista, yahoo, or something else'
<Stevethepirate> http://www.pastebin.co.za/352 @ savvas
<LiMaO> Stevethepirate: dang heh
<bintut> is xen-3.1.1 be included in gutsy?
<savvas> modeline ?
<Pici> bintut: Whats the package name?
<LiMaO> savvas: does that degauss thing still exist? hehe long time since i last used a crt monitor
<bintut> Pici: xen
<bintut> Pici: http://xen.xensource.com/
<Stevethepirate> LiMaO: yeah.. only way to stop kids screwing monitors up with magnets
<savvas> Stevethepirate: were you tinkering with the xorg.conf during feisty? adding resolutions etc?
<addos> is the release candidate coming out today?
<Stevethepirate> savvas: naught
<mc44> addos: probably
<addos> cool
<addos> I want to run the tests on it
<addos> so it can be polished for final release
<bastid_raZor> i will reboot this crazy electronic death trap~!
<bastid_raZor> savvas: thanks.
<mc44> addos: not many changes happen after the release candidate. thats kinda the point
<Pici> !info xen-utils-3.1 | bintut
* Pici pokes ubotu 
<ubotu> bintut: xen-utils-3.1: XEN administrative tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.1.0-0ubuntu17 (gutsy), package size 366 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<addos> hopefully the rc will be pretty polished then
<bintut> Pici: that's 3.1 of xen only.. there is already the xen-3.1.1 which fixes a lot bugs
<Stevethepirate> " 25"
<savvas> Stevethepirate: you got me there :D I've no idea, I still have a crt monitor so.. :) try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg now
<Stevethepirate> "October 11th :  /!\ ReleaseCandidate, /!\ LanguagePackTranslationDeadline "
<mc44> addos: i'm sure people will find problems with it as usual, but don't uncritical things to be fixed by release
<Stevethepirate> kk
<savvas> Stevethepirate: .. now that the desktop works
<mc44> addos: *expect
<Stevethepirate> Package `xserver-org' is not installed and no info is available.
<Stevethepirate> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<Stevethepirate> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<Stevethepirate> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-org is not installed
<majnoon> ok just for MY info :: when gutsy becomes "stable" how change to "stable"  gutsy from "unstable" gutsy ??
<Pici> !final | majnoon
<ubotu> majnoon: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<Stevethepirate> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Stevethepirate> yeah
<Stevethepirate> ...
<Stevethepirate> sighs
<majnoon> okies thanky thanky
<Stevethepirate> savvas:
<Stevethepirate> SOS
<Pici> Save our Stevethepirate?
* Stevethepirate ssh's savvas some coffee to stay in the game
<Stevethepirate> Pici: indeeed
<Pici> :)
<Stevethepirate> someone...
<savvas> Stevethepirate: I'm still here, but if dpkg-reconfigure and reboot won't help.. :s
<Stevethepirate> waht must i dpkg-reconfigure
<majnoon> can i disable the launchpad report thingy ??
<Stevethepirate> it says the xserver-org is not installed
<savvas> !
<mc44> seezer: er... if xserver-xorg doesn't exit, you have bigger problems...
<savvas> whaaa
<savvas> lol
<Stevethepirate> sighs
<Stevethepirate> maybe i just can't type proprtly with the screwed res
<savvas> Stevethepirate: ok: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<majnoon> apt-get install * ??
<Stevethepirate> lol
<Stevethepirate> okaty
<savvas> oops
<Stevethepirate> it now says its installed
<Stevethepirate> ...
<savvas> Stevethepirate: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Stevethepirate> okay
<Stevethepirate> newest version already...
<savvas> Stevethepirate: sudo apt-get -f install
<Stevethepirate> okay
<Stevethepirate> done
<bintut> gtg
<bintut> thanks..
<savvas> (..and that's what happens when you use update-manager -d I guess) :p
<Stevethepirate> whats the dpkg command?
<Stevethepirate> spam it
<Stevethepirate> one line
<Stevethepirate> no inverted commas
<Stevethepirate> nothing
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Stevethepirate> i'll copy paste it
<savvas> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mc44> Stevethepirate: please try and use sentences...
<Stevethepirate> mc44: : diaf.
<Stevethepirate> is that a sentence?
<savvas> !paste | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mc44> Stevethepirate: I don't know, what's diaf?
<savvas> so.. nothing ?
<advancedonsite> anyone know which audio version is gutsy using i've somehow got pulseaudio esd and alsa installed
<Stevethepirate> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DIAF
<Stevethepirate> i think should help you..
<Stevethepirate> okay
<Stevethepirate> bbias
<mc44> Stevethepirate: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ should help you
<DoYouKnow> where can I download the release candidate?
<mc44> releases.ubuntu.com
<Pici> DoYouKnow: mc44: I dont believe its out yet.
<nosrednaekim> bug #151600
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151600 in linux-meta "madwifi no longer working in kernel 2.6.22-12 and 2.6.22-14" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151600
<nosrednaekim> my bug :)
<mc44> Pici: it's not no. but thats where it can be downloaded from :)
<DoYouKnow> oh, I thought it was coming out today
<Pici> DoYouKnow: It is. But not yet.
<mc44> it probably will be
<majnoon> bug #1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<majnoon> me LIKE
<majnoon> bug #2
<majnoon> no #2 :(
<Stevethepirate> savvas:
<Stevethepirate> sighs
<Stevethepirate> won't start again
<Stevethepirate> [xserver] 
<Stevethepirate> Someone... SOS please... X won't start...
<majnoon> Stevethepirate, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vmlinuz`> I love it how gutsy has new updates every now and then, its cool
<vmlinuz`> I feel i'm updated all the time :P
<Esteth> Hey. I've installed some of the new gnome 2.20 stuff on fesity. Just enough to get the new theme. Does anyone know if the upgrade (for final, not beta) will handle this gracefully, or will gnome end up dead?
<Stevethepirate> majnoon: thats what made this screw out.
<Pici> Esteth: Probably not.
<Esteth> Pici: as in, it won't be graceful, or it won't end up dead?
<Stevethepirate> In an attempt to fix http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/2817/screenshotja2.png
<Pici> Esteth: It probably won't be graceful.
<savvas> Stevethepirate: did you select the nvidia driver?
<Stevethepirate> Yes. But hence changed to vesa in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stevethepirate> savvas: wait..
<Stevethepirate> yeah
<Stevethepirate> set to vesa
<Esteth> Pici: Ok. if i attempt to get those packages back to the proper feisty versions, should i be somewhat more "nice"?
<Stevethepirate> savvas: vesa / nv / nvidia
<Stevethepirate> which one to use?
<savvas> Stevethepirate: did you reboot after dpkg-reconfigure?
<bastid_raZor> i think i'm having the same issues are were/are Stevethepirate .. after my reboot
<Pici> Esteth: I really can't make a prediction either way.
<Stevethepirate> savvas: yeah
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> Stevethepirate: nvidia should be used
<Stevethepirate> let me reconfigure
<MTecknology> How do I nominate a bug for Gutsy?
<Stevethepirate> with nvidia
<MrMazda> anyone know why kernels have CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=m instead of =y?
<hylje> module
<Esteth> Pici: OK. Thanks for the warning, anyway :)
<bastid_raZor> although i have my xorg.conf backed up several times with several settings
<nosrednaekim> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: savvas changing my xorg.conf back to a known working copy did not solve my resolution issues
<MTecknology> nosrednaekim, I know how to report bugs, I don't know how to make them specific to Gutsy
<Stevethepirate> okay
<Stevethepirate> brb
<Stevethepirate> reboot
<Stevethepirate> #41 of the day
<Stevethepirate> :(
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: hmmm IDK.... go to #launchpad or #ubuntu-bugs
<savvas> bastid_raZor: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gabbarinho> howdy
<gabbarinho> does anybody use ubuntu on a laptop?
<nosrednaekim> gabbarinho: yup
<gabbarinho> i just got a friend of mine (a mac fan) to try it on his laptop
<bastid_raZor> savvas: copying back a working version of xorg.conf wouldn't be the same and fix what apparently this new kernel has flipped out on?
<gabbarinho> he was finally sold when i sent him a youtube clip of compiz in action
<sslashes> in gusty, gnome recongnized the macbook pro fn keys (volume, backlight - both lcd and keyboard, etc) - i want to use pommed, does anyone know how i can disable the gnome keymapping for the fn keys?
<savvas> gabbarinho: wait for the release candidate or the final version
<gabbarinho> he's very impressed - but says his battery now drains much faster
<macogw> heh granparadiso's trying to decide if it should crash or not
<gabbarinho> and i figure that's because the CPU runs at 100% at all times and other things
<savvas> gabbarinho: with compiz enabled?
<gabbarinho> can you configure that?
<macogw> gabbarinho: if it's not a thinkpad, enable laptop mode
<macogw> gabbarinho: also check out lesswatts.org from Intel for tips on power consumption
<gabbarinho> yes, i think he's using compiz a lot, and i guess that would have an effect too
<gabbarinho> thanks for the tip
<sslashes> does compiz work well with moble ati cards yet?
<sslashes> (or at all =)
<DoYouKnow> how do you enable laptop mode?
<gabbarinho> how do you enable laptop mode?
<savvas> bastid_raZor: it should work now that you mention it, but try changing the driver to "vesa", see if you can run gnome at all
<nosrednaekim> its in /etc/rc.conf or something like that
<mc44> sslashes: it should work ok depends on the card. R350 ones don't work I think
<macogw> gabbarinho & DoYouKnow: it's in the /etc/acpi config file
<bastid_raZor> i just did a few tweaks in the resolution GUI.. let me restart X then if that doesn't work .. i'll go to vesa.. brb
<DoYouKnow> macogw, is there a graphical way of doing it?
<Konam> I'm still getting this 'white slashes' on the window borders with compiz enabled nVidia card: http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/3956/pantallazoml6.png
<Konam> someone told me to change the them so I try with the default human and I'm still getting it
<Konam>  it happens when I put the cursor on something and the comment popup, for example on the close buttom "close the windows"..
<Konam> is the default compiz installation and the default nvidia driver, which works fine btw
<macogw> DoYouKnow: no
<macogw> i'm looking for it
<macogw> it's the same file where you specify the drivers to shut down during suspend
<gabbarinho> I guess it isn't idiot-proof yet
<savvas> Konam: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<savvas> Konam: then alt-f2 compiz --replace &
<savvas> bastid_raZor: gnome would start and you just had resolution problems?
<bastid_raZor> savvas: i'm currently using vesa drivers. and my xorg looks all goofed like Stevethepirate's does with crazy modes added
<bastid_raZor> savvas: i'm running at 800x600 now
<savvas> bastid_raZor: nvidia graphics card?
<bastid_raZor> savvas: yeah 7600 gt
<macogw> DoYouKnow & gabbarinho: /etc/default/acpi-support
<savvas> weird
<bastid_raZor> savvas: very weird that changing the kernel would do this. maybe get the -386 back?? or would the be just a fluke?
<gabbarinho> thanks, macogw
<macogw> gabbarinho: it's disabled by default because of thinkpads.  most distros don't even install the laptop mode packages by default
<savvas> bastid_raZor: try enabling the driver from restricted drivers manager
<jdrake> Is there a way to disable the desktop switching with the horizontal/vertical scrolling of the touchpad (probably similar to mouswheel)?
<gabbarinho> thinkpads have a problem with ubuntu?
<Stevethepirate> sighs
<Stevethepirate> sighs
<macogw> with laptop mode, yes
<macogw> which is why it's disabled
<macogw> then they're fine
<gabbarinho> what features are available in laptop mode?
<bastid_raZor> rebooting
<savvas> weird though.. we all use the same card, yet I'm the only one having a great installation :P
<macogw> it changes your disk I/O
<macogw> like, the frequency with which it writes
<DoYouKnow> cpu throttling?
<gabbarinho> does it throttle the CPU as well?
<gabbarinho> ah
<macogw> i dont know
<macogw> dont think so
<macogw> that's just part of normal ACPI AFAIK
<savvas> Stevethepirate bastid_raZor: I'm out, I hope you'll solve it
<gabbarinho> oh, that could certainly be the case
<bastid_raZor> :\
<bastid_raZor> savvas: thanks for the help this far
<savvas> I have some patients to diagnose :)
<savvas> n/p
<Stevethepirate> savvas: :peace!
<Stevethepirate> tahnks for teh hlps
<savvas> Stevethepirate: yohoho ... no problem my pirate friend.. yarr ;)
<qzio> which is the best illustrator:ish app to ubuntu
<thegeeker> inkscape
<jhaig> Has there been a release candidate yet?
<gabbarinho> how much of a performance hit do you get with VMware?
<MTecknology> Oddly enough... it appears another one of my bugs has been fixed, but i never found a dupe. I guess I'll see if it recurse and act accordingly. :D
<letalis> the only major problem ive expierenced with gutsy is that sometimes compiz dies
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: i have a friend helping.. i'll give you the fix he gives me once he is done. ssh is awesome!
<letalis> but that was probably fixed in the last update
<letalis> i havent tested it recently though ive been in kde.
<sid> Can I do loop back encrypted file system in Ubuntu.. like I can with debian?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hiya!
<MilhousePunkRock> So, is the RC arriving today, as scheduled?
<cyclonut> Quick question: randomly, my screen will not come back on after  opening my laptop lid. Any advice?
<MTecknology> Hobbsee, Sorry for my stupidity yesterday
<gabbarinho> are yo using firefox, cyclonut?
<cyclonut> gabbarinho: why yes I am
<Konam> savvas what would do those commands?
<MilhousePunkRock> cyclonut: Same here rarely, I use Fn-F5 to cycle through the outputs until it comes back... Appears as if sometimes wants to use the non-existant external screen after waking up
<gabbarinho> i think that's a firefox bug, not a ubuntu thing
<thegeeker> cyclonut: when i had that problem it was the switch detecting laptop lid opening was physically wearing out
<MilhousePunkRock> gabbarinho: Negative
<Konam> savvas I mean, exactly what would they do?
<gabbarinho> firefox leaks memory if you use flash, so CPU utilization often rises to 100% when you close the lid
<cyclonut> gabbarinho: That doesnt make much sense to me...
<gabbarinho> so it has trouble "waking up"
<gabbarinho> it happens to me on both my ubuntu and windows PCs
<gabbarinho> it's a common problem - google it
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: no problem
<cyclonut> MilhousePunkRock: Ill try that next time...
<MilhousePunkRock> gabbarinho: I have the same issue, I don't use Fx unless I have to. And you can hear from the fan and HDD that it's waking up, but there is no output to the screen...
<cyclonut> aye, if it were that issue you were talking about gabbarinho, the backlight would at least turn on... It is completely ignoring the screen
<MilhousePunkRock> cyclonut: Probably you will have to use a different key combination... Just look for the F-Key that has Screens on it in the color matching your Fn-Key
<gabbarinho> oh, I see
<cyclonut> MilhousePunkRock: yep, fn-f8 here ;)
<cyclonut> gabbarinho: Thanks though!
<gabbarinho> sure.
<cyclonut> and, on another note, has anyone else been getting random lockups?
<MilhousePunkRock> I have never seen so much activity in here before...
<gabbarinho> any idea why this happens, milhouse?
<cyclonut> kernel panic type lockups, that is
<MilhousePunkRock> cyclonut: Complete freezes? I'd first run an extensive memtest
<cyclonut> we,, just closed and opened my lidd. cycling displays did not help.
<cyclonut> brb
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: RC being released today?
<wubuntu> when can i start download gg?
<Pici> wubuntu: when its out
<bazhang> 10/18
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: that's the plan
<wubuntu> haha
<MilhousePunkRock> bazhang: That's the date for the final release, isn't it?
<bazhang> :] 
<bazhang> yes.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: So, technically the RC is identical to the final release unless there are huge problems, right?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: it'll be fairly similar, yes
<leku> i have some shortcuts defined to switch workspaces, alt-1 goes to workspace 1, etc on to 4
<bazhang> Hobbsee: I saw a Gutsy DVD at linuxtracker--would that be better to get than the CD?
<xMoth> Whats up with the Release Candidate from Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon? When they'll be released?
<leku> when I use it to switch workspacse, it sometimes moves windows to different workspaces
<leku> how do I stop this?
<Pici> xMoth: Sometime today.
<mc44> probably
<Pici> probably.
<mc44> :)
<xMoth> ^^
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: I am aching to do a fresh install on my good ol' ThinkPad, so I can take it to university and ditch the nasty Mac we have... :)
<Pici> mc44: I added cfblacklist if you didn't notice.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> bazhang: nah, grab a cd.  they've been tested more
<xMoth> maybe you can tell me a time ^^
<bazhang> Hobbsee: thanks!
<MilhousePunkRock> bazhang: The DVD is probably for those who don't have a fast internet connection if they want install additional stuff...
<MilhousePunkRock> mc44: Noon EST ;)
<bazhang> MilhousePunkRock: good point. I hadn't thought of that. Cheers!
<MilhousePunkRock> Wait, that's like in 3 minutes...
<bazhang> ;}
<gabbarinho> does gutsy have a better boot manager?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Who's that on the photo of the Gutsy Beta announcement, btw?
<xMoth> gabbarinho: What do you mean with "better"?
<MilhousePunkRock> gabbarinho: Boot manager as in Grub? What's wrong with it?
<gabbarinho> well. triple booting ubuntu, xp, and vista can be prblematic
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: uh?  link?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: http://kubuntu.org
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Never seen it?
<gabbarinho> it isn't really grub's fault, but vista's
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: i read the rss feed :)
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: um, it's one of the kde dudes
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: I thought it could have been JRiddell...
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: no, it's not him
<macogw> how to drive me nuts: be my TA that pronounces "finite state machine" as "fin-it state machine"
<xMoth> this guy looks funny ^^
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: i know vaguely who it is, but i cnat remember his name
<delight> Pici: do you know where RC is going to be announced first? (probably ubuntu.com?)
<cyclonut> so, switching displays didnt work :-P
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: Aaron Seigo (aseigo)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Too bad this photo once again confirms that nerds look like nerds... ;)
<Pici> delight: I'm sure this channel will know the moment its released.
<sslashes> in compixconfig, when i try to set an accelerator for Alt+Tab it doesn't register as anything (i can set other accelerastors, such as Alt+S
<Hobbsee> heh
<sslashes> any ideas?
<delight> Pici: ^^ :)
<bazhang> the nanosecond
<cyclonut> sslashes: maybe because gnome is already trying to use it?
<MilhousePunkRock> cyclonut: Another thing that might work is switching the screen on manually (Fn-F3 here), or rather on/off repeatedly
<cyclonut> MilhousePunkRock: I dont have a keey to do that, sadly
<sslashes> cyclonut: nope, not in keyboard shortcuts anyway
<thegeeker> cyclonut: manually trigger the lid down sensor
<sslashes> is there a flat text file for configuring compix?
<sslashes> *compix
<sslashes> if not, where is the config stored?
<cyclonut> I've opened and closed the lids many-a-time
<cyclonut> err, lid
<cyclonut> I suppose I just wont close my lid until final
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: The guy on the photo being a KDE dev explains the "Downstream loves you" slogan, and it was probably taken on aKAdemy...
<xMoth> i hope the RC will be released before 8pm ^^
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: yep
<Hobbsee> xMoth: i'm sure it will be - in some timezone.
<thegeeker> cyclonut: if the lid sensor is wearing out, you may have to trigger it by pushing with a pen or something
<Hobbsee> on some day
<xMoth> xD
<xMoth> I mean at gmt +1
<cyclonut> thegeeker: I see... thing is though that it has only happened since the upgrade, on a relatively new computer
<cyclonut> Ill try the manual thing though
<thegeeker> cyclonut: gotcha
<cyclonut> sad that I'm having such trouble with this beta... feisty seemed considerably more polished, though it was considerably less revolutionary too, I suppose
<greedo_> hi
<cyclonut> I suppose this will make Hoary (LTS, right?) all the better when I get my paws on it
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: had to reinstall nvidia-glx-new and all is well  in xorg.conf land
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: remove nvidia-glx-new then install it back.. alld one
<greedo_> last time i upgraded (few days ago) i noticed an error message about update-notifier crash. now when i boot gutsy, file system is mounted read only, any idea ? how can i fix that ?
<Dr_Willis> fsck the disks, to verify they are ok.
<Dr_Willis> if a error is detected at boot. the fs's get mounted read only. as a safty feature.
<greedo_> ok
<macogw> cyclonut: hardy.  hoary's ancient
<cyclonut> macogw: oops, that is what I meant... I knew hoary sounded weird.
<macogw> by "ancient" i mean about as old as Debian OldStable
<MilhousePunkRock> Yeah, I got a little puzzled too... Hoary sounded more familiar...
<Dr_Willis> The Ancient Hoary Hedgehog hopped happly home...
<Dr_Willis> :P
<MilhousePunkRock> Dr_Willis: Historic Hoary... ;)
<The_Viper> will rc be out today?
<MilhousePunkRock> The_Viper: It's scheduled for today... To quote Hobsee: "That's the plan"
<The_Viper> :)
<Hobbsee> !rc is <reply> The Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon RC will be out 2 hours after the last person asked.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<jussi01> lol
<cyclonut> haha
<The_Viper> hehe.. lotsa questions about that one i guess :P
<nemik> are new updates safe? any breaking?
<Hobbsee> nemik: yeah, we decided to break everything as we're doing a RC.  duh.
<cyclonut> I'm having crappy luck with them, personally
<The_Viper> cant understand how the devs can live with this time pressure
<nemik> Hobbsee: ok cool. i'll hold off
<Hobbsee> The_Viper: by staying away from userland channels?  :)
<cyclonut> depending on what happens at final, I may have to reinstall feisty, which will seem positively ancient compared to some of the stuff going on in gutsy
<The_Viper> Hobbsee: stop talking and develop :P
<cellofellow> not so much as Dapper. ;)
<cellofellow> :P
<Hobbsee> The_Viper: meh.  fix some bugs for me.
<Col-Panic> Hi everybody
<Col-Panic> Are there some news on the RC?
<Pici> !rc | Col-Panic
<ubotu> Col-Panic: The Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon RC will be out 2 hours after the last person asked.
<Col-Panic> pici: Alright ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> Pici: :D
<Pici> :D
<Dr_Willis> 'when its done'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<MisterN> Col-Panic: you delayed it :(
<Col-Panic> I am very sorry. :)
<Col-Panic> Feisty forever, then
<The_Viper> Hobbsee: sure. I'll just fire up visual basic :P
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Can't you have ubotu say !rc to everyone that joins? ;)
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: we've found that they ignore onjoin notices.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Even if nick-highlighted? If that's possible at all...
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: yeah.  people dont read.  including topics.
<TheInfinity> automatic onjoins are like advertising popups - one time reading ok - but every join is really ... uh.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, something to add for people going to install Vista later: Mark Vista's partition active.  Otherwise, it gets unhappy.
<DanaG> I actually deleted my Vista partition to make more room for Ubuntu, actually.
<Col-Panic> Why  not ban any discussion on the RC, then it would be here quite soon :)
<TheInfinity> good idea ;)
<cyclonut> something could be whispered/messaged to a person on jin
<TheInfinity> cyclonut: whisperers on join are something for my ignore list - except if somebody writes a bot who just whisperes one time to registered users, this would be ok ...
<Col-Panic> DoS on all of usenet, then
<Col-Panic> "The War on Usenet"
<DanaG> Gaack, my brighntess bug still hasn't been addressed.
<cyclonut> DanaG: nor has mine, or thousands of others' brightness bugs :(
<sslashes> weird, i loaded up gconf-editor and changed the mapping to what compizconfig would not let me set as an accelerator - and now that i did it in gconf-editor it works fine
<cellofellow> My brightness doesn't work, or my sound. I'm rather confused about it, and wonder if I could fix it in Gentoo.
<cellofellow> Actually, the screen dims when the laptop is unplugged, and brightens when plugged, but not controllable.
<MTecknology> How can I change my touchpad config?
<cellofellow> MTecknology: what brand? Synaptics?
<nemik> why all this usenet hate?
<MTecknology> cellofellow, I feel stupid, but i'm not sure. I think so though.
<DanaG> bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<majnoon> ok i upgraded to gutsyTRYING to get kde4 to run it gives me some kind of gtk setuid error
<DanaG> I get this awful BLINKING on dimming.
<cellofellow> MTecknology: try gsynaptics. Works for me (mostly)
<DanaG> It's like Gnome is saying,  "Oh, you're idle?   Whap!"
<DanaG> Where 'Whap' is it slapping you.
<Col-Panic> nemik: Usenet is delaying Gutsy
<nemik> Col-Panic: how so?
<Col-Panic> nemik: Erm. Sorry. I meant IRC.
* Col-Panic winks: "Here! I'm dumb!"
<xMoth> Why?
<majnoon> ok i upgraded to gutsy TRYING to get kde4 to run it gives me some kind of gtk setuid error
<MTecknology> cellofellow, it says it can't start b/c I don't have 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf. Does this mean i probably don't have a synaptices touchpad, or do i just need to add it?
<xMoth> Will the RC be released today or even not?
<cellofellow> MTecknology: yeah, you need to add that to the file
<MTecknology> cellofellow, what section?
<cellofellow> MTecknology: in the section InputDevice with the driver synaptics.
<Hobbsee> !rc | xMoth
<ubotu> xMoth: The Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon RC will be out 2 hours after the last person asked.
<cellofellow> MTecknology: there are lots of InputDevices, so be sure it's the right one.
<Hobbsee> xMoth: you're clearly american
<MTecknology> cellofellow, do I add it as an option?
<cellofellow> Yeah
<cellofellow> Option "SHMConfig" "True"
<MilhousePunkRock> xMoth: Thanks for making us wait even longer...
<MTecknology> cellofellow, I'll try it out, thanks
<cellofellow> what's new in the RC?
<cellofellow> that's what I thought. :-)
<gnomefreak> way is everyone waiting for it?
<gnomefreak> s/way/why
<cellofellow> no idea
<DanaG> Why is shmconfig NOT enabled by default?
<cellofellow> no idea
<cellofellow> file a bug
<xMoth> ^^
<MilhousePunkRock> cellofellow: You can for sure fix that in Gentoo... If you have enough time and patience...
<Hobbsee> there already is a bug, iirc
<Dr_Willis> perhaps it can cause issues on other machines.
<gnomefreak> lets try to explain this in terms you might get. DAILY ISO'S
<xMoth> I'm not american
<cellofellow> MilhousePunkRock: figured
<Hobbsee> xMoth: you act like it.  not everyone lives in your timezone.
<MilhousePunkRock> cellofellow: I used to use Gentoo for quite a while, dumped it for Kubuntu. Too much work...
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no, just let them wait.
<Matir`> is there a gui tool to enable/setup dm-crypt?
<MTecknology> cellofellow, It worked, but it doesn't let me change what I want... the area width that controls vertical scrolling
<cellofellow> MilhousePunkRock: I've an nVidia HDA with SigmaTel STAC9200 chipset that just doesn't work in any of the binary distros I've tried.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, to change the scroll area:
<cellofellow> MTecknology: yeah, I noticed that. There is an option for xorg.conf to do that, but I can't figure out exactly what that is. man synaptics
<DanaG> the parameter is RightEdge.
<TheInfinity> .oO((if ther will be a time where people understand the sentence "its done when its done"?))
<xMoth> hi TheInfinity ^^
<cellofellow> DanaG: I know that much, but what do the integer values *mean*?
<DanaG> Once you've restarted Xorg with SHMConfig enabled, you can try "synclient RightEdge=5000".
<cellofellow> milimeters? "units"? no idea.
<DanaG> The best approach is trial and error.
<MilhousePunkRock> cellofellow: If you have evidence that it can work in general, go ahead and try Gentoo... Installing is pretty easy with the handbook, but be aware that a Gentoo system basically never gets finished...
<cellofellow> Yeah, ok.
<cellofellow> I don't think I have the time.
<MilhousePunkRock> cellofellow: And if you can't make it work in Gentoo, it can't be made working in Linux in general, I guess...
<xMoth> !rc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon RC will be out 2 hours after the last person asked.
<xMoth> ok thats nice
<cellofellow> MilhousePunkRock: oh, apparently it can be done.
<MilhousePunkRock> cellofellow: In Gentoo or even *buntu?
<cyclonut> wow. Ive had nothing to update for hours
<cellofellow> Fedora actually. Need to build ALSA though :(
<cyclonut> im going to go into update withdrawl
<cellofellow> I haven't had updates in days. Switching back to the normal US mirror instead of the local.
<MilhousePunkRock> cellofellow: Fedora is binary too, isn't it?
<Hobbsee> cellofellow: how does that help?
<cellofellow> yeah, but you have to BUILD ALSA.
<cellofellow> Hobbsee: not sure, still doing the apt-get update thing.
<MilhousePunkRock> cellofellow: That's not more than ./configure && make && make install
<cellofellow> Just maybe the local mirror is out of sync.
<Hobbsee> cellofellow: US is also a mirror
<cellofellow> MilhousePunkRock: yeah, but lots of package depend on alsa, and they won't install without it being there as a package.
<cellofellow> Just not worth it.
<MilhousePunkRock> Shouldn't _the_ server be in South Africa? Or doesn't Shuttleworth live there=
<Hobbsee> cellofellow: but perhaps you should use logic - if there's an RC coming out, do you expect a whole lot of changes at the same time, or do you expect the archive to be more or less frozen?
<Hobbsee> cellofellow: hint:  the stuff in the topic may be useful, if you need it.
<MilhousePunkRock> cellofellow: Well, install the package, uninstall it, and only it, then rebuild it
<cellofellow> Hobbsee: All I know is I now have updates after switching back to the main US mirror.
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: servers are in the UK, where the canonical offices are
<cellofellow> MilhousePunkRock: yeah, well, I'm lazy. Sound ain't that important. I got the Tidal Wave effect working in Compiz for alerts, and I'm good.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Yeah, thought so... I guess people spill their teas on the servers quite often, uk.ubuntu.com often times out for me
<OldPink> Hi all
<DanaG> Oh yeah, if all else fails, you can download the HG ALSA.
<OldPink> Since upgrading to Gutsy, my battery in the laptop isn't recognized
<cellofellow> HG?
<DanaG> Mercurial.  It's a version-control system.
<OldPink> acpi -s :   Battery 1: slot empty
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: uk.a.u.c is another mirror.
<MilhousePunkRock> cellofellow: Since *buntu is the most popular distro, I am sure someone has already built the .deb package for your needs... Check for a debian package too, but beware that it might break...
<silkcom> I'm trying to figure out how to autostart synergy before login but after X anyone know how?
<cellofellow> Ok, I need to remember to use the local mirrors only on STABLE distros.
<DanaG> silkcom: perhaps add it as a background program in gdm.conf-custom.
<OldPink> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/127773
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127773 in hal "A/C Status, CPU Temp, and Battery no longer recognized as present after upgrade to Gutsy in Dell Latitude L400" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<silkcom> what about if Im running kdm?
<Hobbsee> cellofellow: if you use the master archive, like a lot of other people, it'll slow down to a crawl
<MilhousePunkRock> silkcom: I think I read how it can be done a while back. So the info is out there...
<cellofellow> MilhousePunkRock: the fix is posted as a comment on the bug report in launchpad. But I'm too stupid to figure this one out. ALSA confuses me.
<silkcom> :) im sure it's somewhere
<cellofellow> Hobbsee: my internet is too slow to notice.
<silkcom> actually i think it would be ok for it to load whenever, it doesn't seem to be an x program
* Hobbsee starts to see merit in debian's mirror structure
<silkcom> anytime after my network starts up
* DanaG has two mirrors set.  Oh wait, I have three.
<DanaG> us.archive,
<MilhousePunkRock> silkcom: It's not... So maybe it's just a one line script?
<DanaG> mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu.
<DanaG> and san1.csc.calpoly.edu.
<Hobbsee> "if no one knows what the primary mirror is, then everyone wont use the primary mirror, and therefore trash it - particularly if it's strangely named"
<hydrogen> it would be nice for mirrors.ubuntu.com to be a round robin dns
<hydrogen> that just shovels the connector off
<hydrogen> at some attempt for load balancing
<DanaG> You ain't seen fast internet until you've downloaded from mirrors.kernel.org on a GbE connection.
<cellofellow> I do prefer the local mirrors, but the one I was using was out of date.
<DanaG> It goes so fast, you'll be bottlenecked by your hard drive.
<cellofellow> There are two (I think) in utah. mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu, and ubuntu.cs.utah.edu
<cellofellow> xmission is a local ISP.
<cellofellow> but the xmission one I was using was out of date, not keeping up with the updates.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: The primary "mirror" isn't a mirror to be precise, is it?
<DanaG> Put the local one above the official one in sources.list, and it'll be preferred if it's up to date.
<cellofellow> ah, ok
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: well, yeah.  primary archive would be better
<Hobbsee> DanaG: the order matters?
<Hobbsee> i thoght it was just done by apt priorities
<DanaG> For mirrors of the same distro, order does seem to matter.
<Hobbsee> interesting.
<DanaG> I had to find that by googling for something like 'apt mirror priorities'.
<gnomefreak> shouldnt it depends on what one was updated last?
<ksivaji> Is there any risk in upgrading from feisty to guisty now ?
* gnomefreak though apt went with newest packages from any repo
<cyclonut> ksivaji: sure.
<gnomefreak> ksivaji: always a risk upgrading
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: latest version number.
<MilhousePunkRock> Speaking of such: How come my adept does not have the setting that are shown own Riddel's how-to pictures for upgrading to Gutsy?
<gnomefreak> ksivaji: it will be safest when its released but still back up
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: think of your fun with ppa's.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: yes
<gnomefreak> :)
<ksivaji> gnomefreak ok
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i just uploaded tritiun to PPA :)
<MilhousePunkRock> For instance, settings for automatic update checks, as in configuring apt-notifier...
<gnomefreak> as long as repos are not commented out it should not matter what order they are in
<gnomefreak> apt doesnt care if the chicken came before the egg it cares that its there
<thelaser> is there any reason to prefer reinstalling after the official release, or is apt-get upgrading from the RC OK for a new system, assuming no severe breakage between now and then?
<gnomefreak> thelaser: upgrade is fine
<gnomefreak> thelaser:  gutsy > gutsy apt will get newest packages that it has in repos so if your on gutsy you will be updated along the releases with apt
<Konam> savvas you didn't told me what would those commands do?
<thelaser> do we actually have an official RC iso, or just the daily "release candidate candidate"?
<Konam> I'm referring to this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Konam> then alt-f2 compiz --replace &
<musikgoat> I'm having trouble keeping my clock correct when having it set to NTP.   when going to the time&date props and check different servers, but never does the time set correctly.
<MilhousePunkRock> Konam: The first line will update your package list and get all upgrades
<Seipher> Is anyone else finding that.  I am using a low end Radeon Mobility with the opensource drivers but like I said it wasn't a problem in Fiesty
<MilhousePunkRock> Konam: The second will start compiz instead your current WM
<Konam> MilhousePunkRock i know that, the second
<Seipher> sigh, copy paste loses again.  Let me try that one more time
<Hobbsee> thelaser: one becomes the other.  the RC is not out yet, no.
<Seipher> I just recently did the upgrade from Feisty to the Gutsy beta/preview(?) and I am finding that compiz performance is significantly worse than it was when I installed trevino's stuff in Fiesty.
<Konam> MilhousePunkRock and how do set my previous vm back gnome --replace &
<Konam> ?
<schreder> what do I need to be abe
<schreder> able to play dvds in totem
<MilhousePunkRock> Konam: I know nothing about Gnome
<Konam> Seipher I found that it was better :)
<Seipher> Could it be some old setting from before upgrading?
<cyclonut> schreder: I usually grab whats necessary from easyubuntu
<Konam> MilhousePunkRock so with kde "kde --replace &"
<Konam> ?
<Milos_SD> When RC will be released ?
<MilhousePunkRock> schreder: lidvd? libcss?
<thelaser> Hobbsee: ah, thanks.  Where would the designation of a daily as the RC be made?
<cyclonut> schreder: on the other hand, you could just install vlc and use that for everything
<MilhousePunkRock> !rc | Milos_SD
<ubotu> Milos_SD: The Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon RC will be out 2 hours after the last person asked.
<Seipher> I am also getting vertical line artifacts on the screen
<musikgoat> hehe
<benzon> Is it possible to use the Feisty Compiz-Fusino Reppos on Gutsy? because i want to try out some of the unsupported Plugins for Compiz
<benzon> Is it possible to use the Feisty Compiz-Fusion Reppos on Gutsy? because i want to try out some of the unsupported Plugins for Compiz
<DanaG> What I mean about priority is this:
<DanaG> If two mirrors have the SAME version of something, then the one listed first will be used first.
<Konam> benzon the unsupported plugins are in gutsy repos too
<schreder> well I do have vlc, but I cant play dvds in it.. it doesn't show any error, it just doesn't play anything and totem complains about missing plugins
<bazhang> new updates for compiz-core 0.6!
<MilhousePunkRock> schreder: Did you start VLC from the shell to see if there are errors you don't see otherwise?
<Seipher> Its quite odd.  I am using an older ati-mobility card with the opensource driver.  It worked fine on feisty though.  Now it is a bit choppy and I get these artifacts, vertical lines just to the right of windows and menus sometimes.
<MilhousePunkRock> DanaG: So if I move my local mirror up in the list, it might be a blink faster?
<bazhang> Konam: that would be kwin --replace &
<schreder> libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/pixl/.dvdnav/VNINGSKR.map'
<schreder> libdvdread: Invalid main menu IFO (VIDEO_TS.IFO).
<schreder> libdvdnav: vm: faild to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
<schreder> libdvdread: Invalid IFO for VMGM (VIDEO_TS.IFO).
<benzon> Konam, cant find them tho what are they called?
<Konam> bazhang so gnome would be metacity --replace &?
<MilhousePunkRock> !paste | schreder
<ubotu> schreder: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<schreder> then it complains about not being able to read the disk
<schreder> oops :)
<Konam> benzon search for compiz and they should appera on the list
<musikgoat> I'm having trouble keeping my clock correct when having it set to NTP.   when going to the time&date props and check different servers, but never does the time set correctly.
<schreder> MilhousePunkRock, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40275/
<benzon> Konam, hmmm they cant find them when i search only extras and main addons
<MilhousePunkRock> schreder: Line 3 has it, you will need libcss
<MilhousePunkRock> schreder: Which is illegal in some countries, by the way...
<benzon> Konam, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, compiz-fusion-plugins-main, compiz-plugins
<milos83> when is rc going to be released?
<Pici> !rc | milos83
<ubotu> milos83: The Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon RC will be out 2 hours after the last person asked.
<MilhousePunkRock> !rc | milos83
<Konam> benzon my bad, they aren't in the gutsy repos
<Hobbsee> !rc | milos83
<benzon> Konam ;) will the Reppo for Feisty work or ?
<schreder> MilhousePunkRock, eh.. why is that? :P
<Hobbsee> hey, we didnt have anyone asking that for around half an hour it seems!  that was good!
<milos83> thanks
<schreder> so its illegal to play encrypted dvds?
<virtuelv> does anyone know if some of the blacklisted cards in compiz-fusion are going to get off the blacklist before release?
<virtuelv> schreder: only in the US
<MilhousePunkRock> schreder: Well... Ask the industry, or the government... That does not hinder you from installing libcss, does it?
<savvas> Hobbsee: haha, that was your part of ubotu's artificial intelligence I suppose :p
<schreder> no.. i was just wandering why :D
<Hobbsee> savvas: :)
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<MilhousePunkRock> Weird enough that we are talking about _playing_ which should be your right if you bought/rented a DVD...
<Konam> benzon it depends, if its the trevio repo I think they will not be installed. bizarre yea, but it happened to my trying to get his AWN build on gutsy
<gabbarinho> so how come VLC is legal?
<gabbarinho> it plays DVD without add-on codecs, doesn't it?
<MilhousePunkRock> gabbarinho: You can purely use free codecs...
<MilhousePunkRock> gabbarinho: Apparently not, ask schreder
<gabbarinho> ah.
<cyclonut> (VLC plays DVD's perfectly without addons for me...)
<gabbarinho> I thought so
<darkzero> Greeting all
<savvas> cyclonut: encrypted ones?
<benzon> Konam, okay - so did you get AWN to work on Gutsy then from the reppo ?
<gabbarinho> aren't almost all DVDs encrypted?
<cyclonut> savvas: well, any dvd on my shelf
<gabbarinho> it seems to play all the movies I have
<bazhang> darkzero: the experts are here now.
<Konam> benzon no, I will build one myself
<MilhousePunkRock> I never even tried to play DVDs on the PC... Not back in Windows, not here...
<darkzero> thanks
<benzon> Konam okay :)
<gabbarinho> I used to back when DVD players were kind of expensive
<cyclonut> I dont own a TV so I've not got much choice :-P
<gabbarinho> still do sometimes
<darkzero> So, is the RC1 releases and all bugs fix complete or almost?
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, my girlfriend was sick lately, so we watched a DVD in bed lately... That was on her Windows laptop though, VLC popped right up and played it...
<schreder> woohoo now I can play that dvd :D
<MilhousePunkRock> darkzero: If there are no severe problems, the RC is identical to the final release...
<MilhousePunkRock> schreder: libcss?
<schreder> yeah
<gabbarinho> is that already out?
* cyclonut hopes RC will be very different from release.
<schreder> why is it not in the repository?
<gabbarinho> is it the RC that you're having the lid problem with, cyclo?
<MilhousePunkRock> schreder: That should be in multiverse, I guess, along with the mp3 codec and such
<cyclonut> I dont even think the RC is out yet
<darkzero> <MilhousePunkRock>I see, but I hope they fix the sound problems which alot of people and myself been haivng.
<cyclonut> gabbarinho: it is with all latest updates installed that I am having hte lid problem with, as well as kernel panics
<schreder> MilhousePunkRock, i installed it with a script in libdvdread3 package
<gabbarinho> what's your complaint with the RC?
<xMoth> is it possible to test KDE4 in Gutsy?
<gabbarinho> I forgot about the kernal panics
<gabbarinho> must be frustrating for you
<Matir`> cyclonut, when do you get kernel panics?
<MilhousePunkRock> xMoth: Yes. Look at http://kubuntu.org in the KDE Beta release message
<Pici> !kde4 | xMoth
<ubotu> xMoth: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<cyclonut> Matir`: seemingly randomly... often with a java-based app running, frequently with Azureus, less so with Eclipse
<cyclonut> tried swapping the java versions, from 1.6 to 1.5 with no improvement (though 1.5 uses less memory...)
<MilhousePunkRock> cyclonut: Dump Azureus, it's bloatware... KTorrent is nice and slim
<cyclonut> MilhousePunkRock: Dont really want to install the kde libs
<MilhousePunkRock> cyclonut: Even torrent with Wine is better
<gabbarinho> maybe open source software is just dodgy, like imported drugs from canada
<bazhang> transmission is nice too
<darkzero> if your using gnome desktop us deluge-torrent
<darkzero> its the best
<cyclonut> MilhousePunkRock: and utorrent (nice work on the mu symbol) doesn't work for me
<MilhousePunkRock> bazhang: Isn't that for mac?
<cyclonut> deluge eh
<bazhang> and Linux
<darkzero> use deluge-torrent
<darkzero> I meant to say
<gabbarinho> does anybody use Windows in VMware?
<MilhousePunkRock> cyclonut: It's Alt-Gr+m here... I need it a lot for uni work... L and such
<cyclonut> does deluge have some sort of peerblocker plugin?
<darkzero> yeah it does
<MilhousePunkRock> gabbarinho: I tried, required activation, never done it, now it's locked
<cyclonut> MilhousePunkRock: got nothin
<gabbarinho> ah
<OldPink> Really need help with this guys, any ideas?
<OldPink> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/127773
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127773 in hal "A/C Status, CPU Temp, and Battery no longer recognized as present after upgrade to Gutsy in Dell Latitude L400" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<gabbarinho> I was wondering about the performance
<gabbarinho> I still need Windows for a few things
<MilhousePunkRock> gabbarinho: I got it to boot, at least. Network never worked for me... I never tried hard though...
<gabbarinho> it does look a bit of work to set up
<savvas> Hobbsee: can you check something for me, if it's correct or not? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/151605
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151605 in ubuntu "initramfs-tools should be depending on util-linux package" [Undecided,New] 
<MilhousePunkRock> OldPink: Did you reboot? Happens to me all the time when hal is updated, goes away after reboot
<gabbarinho> how's performance with WINE?
<OldPink> Yeah, rebooted 3 times now
<OldPink> MilhousePunkRock: Rebooted many times, at least once after each change
<MilhousePunkRock> gabbarinho: Performance was a little worse than native, but not unusable in vmware...
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I have to go now.
<OldPink> MilhousePunkRock: WIll it be hal or hal-info based?
<gabbarinho> only a little worse? that's better than I expected
<DanaG> The best way to find a fast mirror is to google for "ubuntu mirrors", find one in your area, and try downloading something large.
<Trewas> compiz does not support two monitor setups (configured as two separate X screens)? the first screens works ok but the second one is missing all window decorations
<Hobbsee> savvas: no idea if that's correct
<Hobbsee> savvas: should be under the source of whatever initramfs-tools is, though
<xMoth> in some cases wine is better than windows
<MilhousePunkRock> OldPink: No idea, I only noticed that the battery info disappears when hal is updated...
<gabbarinho> tre, i have no idea how to do it, but i've seen youtube clips of compiz running on two monitors
<gabbarinho> how does that work, moth?
<xMoth> http://wiki.winehq.org/BenchMarks?action=show
<MilhousePunkRock> gabbarinho: Won't that work automagically when you have a working dual-head setup?
<xMoth> gabbarinho: http://wiki.winehq.org/BenchMarks?action=show
<savvas> Hobbsee: initramfs-tools should be directly depending on util-linux then?
<gabbarinho> i guess so, but Trewas says he has problems
<Hobbsee> savvas: like i say, i dont know
<savvas> Hobbsee: ok thanks :)
<gabbarinho> interesting stuff, moth - thanks for the link
<MilhousePunkRock> What happened to #ubuntu-effects ?
<gnomefreak> MilhousePunkRock: its there
<gabbarinho> i guess emulation has come a long way
<MilhousePunkRock> Why does nobody use it then, gnomefreak ;)
<gnomefreak> they do
<gnomefreak> we do
<gabbarinho> WINE's another thing I don't look forward to figuring out, though I'll have to do it
<gnomefreak> MilhousePunkRock: right now people are kind of busy trying to get ubuntu gutsy so you can use it but im sure we can all stop fixing gutsy to support people in -effects
<darkzero> Hmm, is there a way to upgrade all gnome app in feisty with gutsy?
<Trewas> gabbarinho, MilhousePunkRock: I guess the problem is that I have configured dual-head as two separate screens (no way to move windows between screens etc), but that's for a reason because the second "monitor" is tv so I really want to keep them separate
<gnomefreak> darkzero: upgrade to gutsy
<MilhousePunkRock> gnomefreak: Not if I was to decide... I am not a big fan of all the effects...
<gabbarinho> ah
<gabbarinho> isn't there a #compiz-fusion?
<gnomefreak> gabbarinho: yes
<gnomefreak> and a #compiz
<gabbarinho> they might know better :)
<gnomefreak> and a bunch of others
<darkzero> compiz-fusion need work and update the latest with compiz-fusion.org been releasing
<mzuverink> I used aptitude to add xubuntu-desktop on a server install, how can I get it to totally remove everything xubuntu-desktop installed?
<dennisharrison> hey guys, how can I turn off banshee from starting everytime I plug in a usb memory device?
<darkzero> <gnomefreak>does it really work?
<gnomefreak> darkzero: does what really work?
<gnomefreak> darkzero: gutys?
<gnomefreak> gutsy
<darkzero> <gnomefreak>upgrtade gnome desktop on feisty from gutsy
<gnomefreak> darkzero: gutsy works for some some it doesnt its not stable yet but will be in a week or 2
<gnomefreak> darkzero: you have to upgrade your whole system not just gnome
<gnomefreak> !upgrade | darkzero
<ubotu> darkzero: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gabbarinho> is there any way to pull up a running program with a keyboard shortcut?
<dennisharrison> alt tab? ;p
<gabbarinho> say, if i had a firefox window with gmail running
<xMoth> Why did they delete the Gutsy Betas from the servers?
<dennisharrison> use opera if you want to leave something running gabbarinho
<gabbarinho> yeah, well... an faster alternative to alt-tab :)
<Theory> to make space for the upcoming release candidate
<gabbarinho> opera is actually how i got the idea
<dennisharrison> ff has memory leaks currently
<darkzero> <gnomefreak>Sa, do you have a sound problem when playing a cd or mkv and ogn video files?
<dennisharrison> related to javascript
<gabbarinho> i always have a google notebook open, and a g-mail, and a notepad, etc
<dennisharrison> yeah use opera for those
<dennisharrison> and then assign the shortcuts there
<dennisharrison> I do the same
<dennisharrison> have it all in another desktop
<gabbarinho> if i could use the numpad to pull up any of those programs it'd be great
<Pici> !enter | dennisharrison
<ubotu> dennisharrison: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dennisharrison> thanks Pici
<gabbarinho> i'm glad somebody else does it
<gabbarinho> unfortunately opera doesn't really work with google notebook
<dennisharrison> most of my friends have it setup like that too :)
<dennisharrison> no?
<gabbarinho> first, there's no plug-in
<gabbarinho> it kind of works
<gabbarinho> but some features are buggy or don't appear at all
<dennisharrison> hmm, I know you could assign a shortcut key to a program but not sure about the tab.  Maybe they have an addon for that in ff ?
<cyclonut> to switch to a certain tab in FF you can use ctrl + 1 or ctrl +2, etc
<gabbarinho> good question
<gabbarinho> oh, that's useful
<gabbarinho> i am looking for a little more though
<gabbarinho> i'd have to have that firefox window active
<gabbarinho> i'm looking for a way to pull up window x at any time with the press of a key
<dennisharrison> you could copy ff gabbarinho and have a different profile in use
<gabbarinho> say, "4" brings up VLC player, "1" for the firefox window with gmail, etc
<dennisharrison> then have that particular binary and profile for only your google stuff
<gabbarinho> that sounds good, but i'm not sure what you mean :)
<dennisharrison> anyone here have the quick way for disabling banshee from popping up everytime I plug a damn usb memory device in?
<savvas> dennisharrison: system > preferences > removable device..
<savvas> dennisharrison: removable drives and media, sorry
<pookey> did the release candidate come out today?
<savvas> dennisharrison: head to the multimedia tab and uncheck the last one
<dennisharrison> gabbarinho, look at where firefox is on your system, copy it somewhere else, call it gfox or something, erase the profile from it, setup a new one call it googleizer or something, then setup the default tabs in there on start. make sure to call the binary something different (not sure it will work) and then you can just hot key that window.  It will still be ff, but just a different process with a different name, so you c
<dennisharrison> an target it specifically
<dennisharrison> savvas, thank you much :)  Just upgraded finally
<xMoth> !rc | pookey
<ubotu> pookey: The Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon RC will be out 2 hours after the last person asked.
<gabbarinho> ah, I understand now
<gabbarinho> it's not a bad idea
<dennisharrison> its not a good idea either ;p
<mzuverink> my server install(just installed)says release candidate already I believe
<pookey> xMoth: I have a feeling that's meant to be witty, but it's phrased really badly, so I'm not sure ;)
<xMoth> ^^
<xMoth> I hope that it'll be released today
<savvas> mzuverink: where does it say that?
<mzuverink> how do you get a version output?
<savvas> that's what I want to know ;)
<IndyGunFreak> i want to know when gparted will be fixed in Gutsy..lol
<pookey> xMoth: do you know where the changelog is?
<pookey> ah, it'so k - I found it TI think
<Pici> pookey: Why is it phrased bady?
<Pici> badly even.
<pookey> Pici: it makes me think someone just asked that question, and it's 2 hours since then.
<Konam> savvas the command didn't did the trick, I'm still getting it: http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/3956/pantallazoml6.png
<xMoth> i wonder that they didnt give a time ^^
<pookey> and if it's that common a question today, it should probably be in teh topic anyway :)
<fluffles> hi people, the 7.10-beta is gone, is the RC coming within hours or days?
<MTecknology> how can I make that [...]  in lanuchpad so a bug i submit doesn't take 1/2 hour to read?
<pookey> fluffles: 2 hours from just a few seconds ago as far as I can tell
<Pici> !rc | fluffles :)
<ubotu> fluffles :): The Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon RC will be out 2 hours after the last person asked.
<savvas> Konam: remind me what the problem was
<fluffles> ok then i'll wait for it
<dennisharrison> free beer tomorrow
<gabbarinho> how many people actually use ubuntu?
<fluffles> lol
<gabbarinho> or variants
<dennisharrison> gabbarinho, about 3
<fluffles> well i can't download the beta so thats kind of weird :)
<pookey> dennisharrison: I think it was 4 at the last count
<fluffles> "The beta images have been removed to make space on mirrors for the upcoming release candidate. Please check back soon."
<hit> playing flash in firefox produces this: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<hit> any ideas?
<dennisharrison> pookey, yeah... very small user base.  Most people use slack.  It's the bomb
<gabbarinho> those numbers sound inflated to me
<pookey> dennisharrison: 'da bomb', obviuosly.
<dennisharrison> pookey, clearly :)
<Konam> savvas white slashes on the windows borders with compiz enabled, look at the image:  http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/3956/pantallazoml6.png
<dennisharrison> Konam, that is a compiz thing
<dennisharrison> what video driver?
<Konam> dennisharrison nvidia, the one that gutsy installed
<dennisharrison> Konam, what video card? is this on a laptop?
<Konam> dennisharrison I know is a compiz thing but this happens to me on a default installation so this _will_ happen to some people whis the stable release
<dennisharrison> and, what happens when you minimize the window then bring it back up?
<savvas> Konam: apt-cache policy compiz, the installed and candidate versions?
<Konam> no, is my desktop, nvidia fx5200 128MB
<dennisharrison> what happens when you minimize and bring it back up?
<Konam> savvas  Installed: 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1 Candidate: 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1
<bastid_raZor> savvas: removing and reinstall nvidia-glx-new solved my problems
<savvas> bastid_raZor: great!
<IndyGunFreak> anyone know how to install avant window manager for gutsy?
<dennisharrison> IndyGunFreak, compile it from source ?
<bastid_raZor> savvas: yeah, if only now i could get my tweaks for dual monitors back in order ;)
<IndyGunFreak> dennisharrison: guess i didn't think of that...lol,
<IndyGunFreak> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: add: deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ gutsy avant-window-navigator
<Pici> and: deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ gutsy avant-window-navigator
<bastid_raZor> savvas: the toolbars top and bottom run through both screens when i want it to stay in the first only.
<IndyGunFreak> pici
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: ok
<hetauma> hi
<bastid_raZor> besides that small small issue.. all is great in land of gutsy
<hetauma> is it possible to set different backgrounds for each workspace in compiz ?
<savvas> bastid_raZor: maybe it's time for a bug report, or ask someone else, I have an old crt monitor :P
<dennisharrison> bastid_raZor, I have the same, but I wanted it that way :)
<savvas> Konam: without the compiz you don't have that problem, right?
<Konam> savvas right
<bastid_raZor> dennisharrison: i tend to keep several things in my 2nd monitor that i want to use that little extra bit of desk space
<dennisharrison> savvas, correct, the problem he has is from the card and driver combination, but it is really a compiz bug
<bastid_raZor> plus, i dislike how it puts some dialog windows in both windows
<Col-Panic> !rc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon RC will be out 2 hours after the last person asked.
<dennisharrison> Konam, update the nvidia driver and see if that does it, if not I will help you disable some vertex options
<bastid_raZor> savvas: thanks for all the help earlier. i'm not sure if that is a bug or how my xorg.conf is tweaked.. i have a friend who will help shortly
<a-v> !rc
<dennisharrison> bastid_raZor, yeah hrmm... not sure compiz supports that?
<hetauma> what is rc ?
<dennisharrison> remote control
<Pici> hetauma: release candidate
<bastid_raZor> dennisharrison: in fiesty i had it working like a charm and at this moment i'm running emerald --replace with zero issues
<Col-Panic> really cool
<dennisharrison> Pici, shhhh ;p
<dennisharrison> Col-Panic, lol
<Pici> :p
<Konam> dennisharrison update it? if there is an update ubuntu will notify me...
<hetauma> Pici, for the next release? after gutsy ?
<dennisharrison> bastid_raZor, you are a better man then I when it comes to that then :)  Wish I could help
<Konam> dennisharrison I've checked it and there aren't any updates
<Pici> hetauma: er, no for Gutsy
<Pici> !rc | hetauma
<ubotu> hetauma: The Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon RC will be out 2 hours after the last person asked.
<Stevethepirate> Hi, my Xserver has crashed, attempts to start in "low graphics" mode.. but is fail.
<Stevethepirate> any help?
<dennisharrison> Konam, get the binary driver from nvidia
<hetauma> ty
<bastid_raZor> dennisharrison: i sorta cheated. i have a friend who is a mac freak who likes to tinker with linux.
<dennisharrison> Stevethepirate, fail as in?  What does the log say?
<savvas> Konam: have you posted the bug yet? http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<dennisharrison> bastid_raZor, his name isn't bitmonk huh? ;p
<Stevethepirate> dennisharrison: the log reports no EE's or WW
<Stevethepirate> but X doesn't start properly.
<Stevethepirate> Like.
<Stevethepirate> -Doesn't start-
<Col-Panic>  /leave
<dennisharrison> Stevethepirate, any help in error messages?
<Konam> savvas no, I thought it will have a workaround or something
<Stevethepirate> None whatsoever
<savvas> Col-Panic: the exit is on your left ;)
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: i fixed my issues. apt-get remove nvidia* then install nvidia-glx-new and all the recommended things it wants
<savvas> Konam: I think it's a bug, try and report it
<Stevethepirate> bastid_raZor: sure?
<Col-Panic> savvas: I was hoping somebody else tried that as well ;)
<dennisharrison> Stevethepirate, wow, ok, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver yet?
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: what i found out is you need to reinstall nvidia drivers.. and Yes.. i had your same issue an hour ago
<dennisharrison> Konam, before you report the bug try to update your video drivers
<dennisharrison> Konam, so you have something to report
<Stevethepirate> dennisharrison: about 10^4 times
<dennisharrison> Stevethepirate, ahh well then check out what bastid_raZor said then.  I was just shooting in the dark ;p
<Konam> dennisharrison is the same version: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1
<fangorious> I used to have some custom modelines in my xorg.conf in feisty which at some point stopped being recognized. In gutsy I can use xrandr --newmode and xrandr --addmode to enable those resolutions, but I have to do it every time I boot. What's the way to add local startup stuff using upstart?
<Stevethepirate> dennisharrison: doing so..
<dennisharrison> Konam, from nvidias website?
<Stevethepirate> sighs
<Konam> dennisharrison yes
<Stevethepirate> okaty
<Stevethepirate> updating.. 4meg sec apt-get ftw
<lee__> ahh
<dennisharrison> Konam, try a beta driver, or roll back one to see if the behavior changes, or at least be extremely specific in your bug report
<lee__> the right place
<Stevethepirate> lols
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic linux-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx-new nvidia-kernel-common
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: those are all the files i reinstalled
<Stevethepirate> bastid_raZor: wait.. apt-get nvidia-glx-new
<Stevethepirate> as you said
<Stevethepirate> can you pm them to me?
<Stevethepirate> so i don't lose the list
<dennisharrison> Stevethepirate, just do them all at one time ;p
<lee__> eh I have an anti Card should I load my drivers from ati, which I seem to get flack when I do, or how or waht should I load?
<lee__> ati x300
<savvas> mzuverink: lsb_release -a
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: apt-get aptitude both install the same.
<Stevethepirate> yeah
<Stevethepirate> i know
<Konam> dennisharrison I will back one
<Stevethepirate> 95% downloaded
<dennisharrison> Konam, ok, let me know I will be idling.  I know I can help you fix it
<Stevethepirate> gtf0 netsplit
<Konam> dennisharrison ok, thanks. you experience something similar?
<lee__> eh might i get an asnwer fer a sec lol
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: restricted drivers nvidia should be in use after you finish the set up of nvidia drivers.
<Stevethepirate> yeah...
<dennisharrison> Konam, I used to do a bunch of plugin code for emerald
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: after they install restart X and fingers crossed that should be it
<dennisharrison> Konam, did you get my /msg ?
<lee__> eh how do i set up the ati drivers? or should i go wiith the ones from ati?
<Stevethepirate> bastid_raZor: reboot
<Konam> dennisharrison one more thing, this is happening on a fresh installation so if it isn't adressed before the stable release some people might get it too
<Stevethepirate> or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dennisharrison> lee__, I don't have any ati stuff here, but as far as I can tell you should use the ati drivers
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: restart of X should be fine.
<Stevethepirate> nah
<Stevethepirate> its not working
<dennisharrison> Konam, exactly why we want to find the resolution :)  Then you can file a truly helpful bug report
<Stevethepirate> let me restart
<lee__> eh the ones from ati? or from here?
<Stevethepirate> brb
<benzon> how do i refresh locate database?
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: you have to do the nvidia setup
<Konam> dennisharrison ok, let me restart x
<fangorious> benzon, sudo updatedb
<dennisharrison> lee__, I don't know what ati packaged gutsy has, but I would google it first.  If you can't find a satisfactory answer then use the ones ati provides
<lee__> eh isnt there a - after update?
<lee__> ahh ok
<benzon> codeset.m4 gettext.m4 glibc21.m4 iconv.m4 isc-posix.m4 lcmessage.m4
<benzon>   progtest.m4 --trying to find thes files need them to configure compiz-fusion unsupported
<Stevethepirate> bastid_raZor: naught.. doesn't work.
<Stevethepirate> phailure
<lee__> eh changing or to the drive brb
<bastid_raZor>  :|
<The_Viper> so.. about that rc :P
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: were you using nvidia-glx-new before gutsy?
<darkzero> I figure what wrong with my sound
<darkzero> I just report a bug already
<Stevethepirate> bastid_raZor: yeah.. think so.
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: i'm at a loss.. that is how my issue was fixed
<darkzero> Its the new rhythmbox music player that has a cracking bass in the background
<Stevethepirate> bastid_raZor: if i wasn't using nvidia-glx-new before ?
<Stevethepirate> let me dpkg
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: then you should not went with nvidia-glx-new this time.. one of the other versions of the driver
<Stevethepirate> whats the command..
<Stevethepirate> xserver dpkg one.
<Stevethepirate> ...?
<Pici> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Stevethepirate> yeah
<Stevethepirate> sweet
<bastid_raZor> if i'm missing the icon on my toolbar for sound control.. i do i get that back? alsamixer works CLI so i do have sound functioning
<bastid_raZor> wait wait.. i found it :)
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: it works??
<hit> anyone knows why playing flash in firefox produces this: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave?
<dennisharrison> hit, try OSS?
<hit> how should i change it?
<hit> changed everything in gnome-sound-properties to OSS, but same error
<lee__> ok i am back
<lee__> this is so woerd
<bastid_raZor> to chmod an entire directory 755 i would chmod -R 755 directory ?
<lee__> wierd
<cyclonut> bastid_raZor: yes
<savvas> bastid_raZor: correct
<Stevethepirate> bastid_raZor: okay, dpkg worked oaky
<Stevethepirate> i've got x back now
<Stevethepirate> but its screwed
<lee__> same computer 2 separate hdd same disk, one Ide and the sata, sata has effects the Ide don't
<bastid_raZor> nice, rhythmbox now tells me why it can not import and permissions is the reason :)
<cyclonut> hooray for new version of intel vid driver
<cyclonut> brb
<lee__> lol
<enyc> bastid_raZor: I think so
<lee__> that did my graphics in on my ide
<enyc> bastid_raZor: some things use -r some things use -R
<enyc> bastid_raZor: which is confusing ;-)
<bastid_raZor>  -R will chmod the directories below it as well?
<lee__> this is so wierd
<enyc> bastid_raZor: well any files/dirs underneath
<enyc> bastid_raZor:
<benzon> Need some helt now trying to configure unsupported packet but i get a stopper some where installed the build packet - checking for COMPIZ... configure: error: Package requirements (compiz) were not met:
<lee__> hmm I didnt even get that on my ide drive
<lee__> I just got...can't change
<bastid_raZor> enyc: thanks
<enyc> lee__: ive had some weird things with disk interfaces
<enyc> lee__: had one that was fixed by bios upgrade.......
<lee__> oh say how can I cahnge my setting to 85?
<enyc> lee__: ??my setting??
<lee__> eh no I need to dig deeper then my settings lol
<enyc> lee__: dont understand
<Stevethepirate> Sighs
<lee__> really enyc..that is iwerd
<filthpig> Hi, I'm having a slight problem with my wireless connection. I have a Linksys WUSB54GC device, which uses the rt73 chipset (and rt73usb driver). In Feisty it didn't work at all, but now in Gutsy it does :)  But there are a few bugs: When I turn on my computer I have to wait for a few minutes before the Network Manager asks for the wep key (It never remembers the wep-key). Sometimes the device just stops working. To get it to work I have to u
<enyc> lee__: hrrm ... its definitely happened to me tho.. ;-)
<lee__> I  need to go into  the prgram its self to change the setting to 85 mhz
<benzon> Is there gonna be a reppo with Compiz-Fusion Packs avalible for Gutsy ?
<lee__> I have an hour glass sahpe on the screen and I don't want to kill my one and only monitor lol
<Pici> benzon: c-f is in gutsy by default.
<lee__> enyc, Maybe that is waht happend to me lol
<enyc> lee__: note that feisty/gutsy introduce more "libata" drivers that represent PATA (''ide'') drives as  /dev/sd? "scsi" devices  rather than /dev/hd? "wd1003/ide" type devices
<filthpig> Can anyone help me out? dmesg also gives an error frequently: [ 9450.707111]  phy3 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x308c with error -110.
<benzon> Pici, i know but not the unsupported plugins
<enyc> lee__: i.e. have 'new drivers' for some PATA(''ide'') controllers, so may change things from edgy/before...
<lee__> ahh, ok well its calling my sata a scsi
<enyc> lee__: always does
<lee__> lol
<enyc> lee__: but Pata('ide') may be "hd?" or "sd?"
<enyc> lee__: ieee1934/usb are "sd?" as well...
<lee__> ahhh, I realsied that when I found out taht I was loading to my Sd card
<lee__> ohh
<bastid_raZor> yuk, low power surges..
<lee__> OOOHH serial devices not...eh ok I understnad
<lee__> eh
<lee__> I am using a 12volt inverter taht steps it up to 120
<lee__> uses less juice, cheapr elctric bill lol
<databuddy> do i really need trackerd?
<databuddy> the thing just gobbles up ram...
<lee__> ok my other question then is how do I go into the program its self to set my refresh rate manualy?
<lee__> evanlec you sure do get around lol
<databuddy> in compiz?
<databuddy> ccsm > general settings
<databuddy> look for vert refresh
<Evanlec> lee__, im not sure how to take that ;p
<John64> does anyone know when RC is going on the mirrors
<lee__> I under stand frequnceis
<databuddy> ..........
<lee__> eh waht about terminal?
<Pici> databuddy: ?
<lee__> Iam talking about getting to the "Heart" of the issue
<databuddy> Pici ?
<Pici> databuddy: What was the ........ for?
<databuddy> forget it....
<lee__> going in the e.org file
* Col-Panic suffers with databuddy
<lee__> eh x.org
<Evanlec> is there a way to have vim work in sort of "real-time" mode, i want it to write the file out basically everytime i make a change (doing css and saving it a thousand times to test things is annoying)
<lee__> I did once but ost my notes
<Col-Panic> !rc | John64
<ubotu> John64: The Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon RC will be out 2 hours after the last person asked.
<databuddy> lol
<lee__> lol
<databuddy> we're scr3wed then D:
<addos> when is the rc going to get released?
<databuddy> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Pici> Evanlec: Have you asked in #vim or #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<xMoth> looooooool
<databuddy> we had like 45 sec to go that time too....
<Evanlec> Pici, no i spose i will do that
<lee__> ok heres a better explanation, How to I edit the guts of x.org file folder that contians the video driovers
<addos> is it now? How about now? Now?!?! Maybe? Sorta kinda? How about now?
<databuddy> sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<databuddy> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Col-Panic> Somebody should create a dummy project called "rc" and release it
<addos> ha
<enyc> Hrrrm.... what are the "base" packages that gutsy x86 normally installs?
<Col-Panic> This way we can claim everybody's asking for that project
<lee__> eh
<enyc> I do not have linux 2.6.22 at the moment... I want to know what 'base' packages the gutsy installer normally puts on
<lee__> Ijust want to edit the drivers not the entire thing lol
<Pici> lee__: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xMoth> where will the rc be released?
<Pici> ..
<Pici> oh
<Pici> where
<lee__> ahhhhhhh 8 shouts THATS ZIT LOL
<xMoth> at http://releases.ubuntu.com or at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/
<Col-Panic> Why will the RC be released?
<Stevethepirate> Sighs
<xMoth> LoLmaybe ther is no RC
<Stevethepirate> Why does my mp3 support for amarok fail when on gutsy?
<xMoth> *there
<Pici> Stevethepirate: fail? I havent had any issues with it
<addos> we need mark shuttleworth to come in here and set the record straight
<Stevethepirate> Pici: well.
<Stevethepirate> Mp3's were working for me on feisty
<Stevethepirate> but now don't work
<Stevethepirate> on gutsy
<addos> I've had the codec installer crash for me
<addos> on beta 1
<addos> hopefully RC/Final will be more stable
<xMoth> my mp3's work on gutsy
<dennisharrison> addos, yeah, beta and rc are going to have a world of difference between them in stability ;p
<addos> sweet
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: you may need to reinstall codecs
<Stevethepirate> dennisharrison: hope so.
<bastid_raZor> i'm having the same issues with rhythmbox
<dennisharrison> Stevethepirate, just reinstall all the codecs
<Pici> Stevethepirate: Is this an upgrade or a fresh install?
<Stevethepirate> upgrade
<John64> rc is up!!!
<John64> ish
<Col-Panic> ;)
<bastid_raZor> what does tracker do? besides take large chunks of my RAM?
<xMoth> YEAH rc is UP
<skinnypuppy34> I'd like to know the same
<`Matir> where is rc?
<xMoth> @ http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<avatar_> hmm, nl.releases is not in sync yet
<Col-Panic> de is
<xMoth> im loading it from http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy. It's very fast. 1600KB/s
<John64> is there going to be much difference between RC and Final?
<`Matir> John64, not unless things are broken.
<xMoth> John64: Hopefully not
<OldPin1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=573360
<OldPin1> any ideas at all?
<chrisn_> Not sure if anyone is interested but I managed to fix the compiz problem I was having.  Needed to remove xserver-xgl.
<Ximal> hey guys.. i just let my screensaver startup and it killed an app..
<Ximal> i was using k9 copy
<chrisn_> Runs like a dream again
<John64> so it is safe to install RC and just aptitude upgrade later
<Pici> It should be
<Ximal> does that mean it's stillrunning ?  i don't see it in system monitor though
<darkzero> gutsy missing libxine-extracodecs
<kingrayray> Does anybody use MPD?
<xMoth> yeah i'll have the RCin 5 mins
<chrisn_> On a related note does anyone know why emerald doesn't have any themes anymore?
<John64> xMoth: which mirror
<xMoth> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<darkzero> chrism, install emerald-themes
<John64> thanks, iwas looking at cdimage
<OldPink> When I use  2.6.22-14-generic, there's no battery information, the battery isn't recognized, it's always "on AC power" It's fine in 2.6.20-16-generic. Help?
<chrisn_> <-Working slow today Darkzero, thanks
<Ximal> anyone ?
<darkzero> <chrisn_>np
<xMoth> still 1.5misleft
<John64> !rc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon RC will be out 2 hours after the last person asked.
<xMoth> lol ubotu is wrong
<chrisn_> darkzero hmmm that must not be in the default repository.  I am not seeing it
<PriceChild> xMoth, ubotu is never wrong
<Col-Panic> Ximal: Was the app attacking the screen?
<kingrayray> chrisn_: you could always get themes manually from gnome-look.org :-)
* kingrayray doesn't use emerald so he isn't sure.
<chrisn_> That's what I was gonna do
<xMoth> ^^
<darkzero> <chrisn_>make sure you repository unverse is check
<letalis> anyone have a release date for gutsy officially?
<darkzero> <chrisn_>universe is check I meant
<xMoth> !wiki GUtsy Gibbon
<Col-Panic> latalis: Should be next week
<xMoth> !wiki GutsyGibbon
<letalis> !wiki gutsy gibbon
<Pici> there is no !wiki
<Pici> letalis: 18th
<letalis> lol
<darkzero> RC will release soon
<Pici> darkzero: its out
<letalis> yeah obotu told me he isnt that intelligent.
<letalis> :)
<Pici> !rc
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *RC* information and release notes can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - This is development software and as such unstable, support *ONLY* in #ubuntu+1
<xMoth> RC is out NOW
<darkzero> <Pici>it not in the cdimage.ubuntu.com yet
<Pici> darkzero: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/
<TheInfinity> hmm
<TheInfinity> next try booting ubuntu instead of mac osx for testing? :)
<darkzero> <Pici>oh ok
<darkzero> <Pici>thanks
<letalis> so far im liking gutsy, other than the minor inconvienence of no framebuffer support that works in the console and compiz dying on occasion
<darkzero> dvd version of rc isn't out yet
<darkzero> maybe later on
<doug1> is anyone else having problems with hamachi on gusty?
<letalis> all i know is back in 1999 when i first started messing with linux i never imagined that there would ever be a distro that was so easy to get setup and yet not sacrifice anything in the way of advanced stuff
<Konam> dennisharrison did you get my msg?
<darkzero> haha, I just resolve the libxine-extracodecs problem
<kingrayray> letalis: hehe i started with Gentoo, thinking it would fit my power-user needs best, but now ubuntu is where it's at :)!
<Skelet0n> my wireless in gusty will not work
<Skelet0n> i need help!
<letalis> gentoo has a neat perspective on the linux distro, build it from scratch on your own box so everything is custom tailored to your setup
<Skelet0n> anybody?
<Skelet0n> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kingrayray> letalis: yeah, but it really isn't necessary, the benefits were barely noticable for me
<kingrayray> not to mention updating was an overnight process, opposed to 10 mins here
<kingrayray> and whenever there was a new glibc, you had to rebuild everything
<kingrayray> compiling KDE takes like two days on my box. no fun
<lee__> ell
<lee__> hello
<lee__> how do i edit the second hdd that has the same program in it?
<lee__> hi icarus
<icarus901> helo
* icarus901 has a stuck L key
<lee__> whats the  comad for editing the heart of a config..is emac?
<lee__> or waht?
<lee__> or can you edit such a thing?
<lee__> on a secondary hdd?
<Col-Panic> letalis: Maybe when I have my QuadCore...
<kingrayray> lee__: what do you mean by "heart of a config" ?
<lee__> I backed up some the x11.org file and I need now to replace taht file on my other hdd..ehh all I get is a black screen
<enyc> hrrm there is a problem in gutsy for me... can no longer use "ogg123" from vorbis-tools!
<Skelet0n> my wireless in gusty will not work
<Skelet0n> ???
<Skelet0n> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<Skelet0n> !guTsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<lee__> well i have gutsy that gave me plain screen lol on an ide hdd and all the goodies on my sata
<kingrayray> you can copy the goodies back if you want
<lee__> thatys waht i am trying to do lol..but firt i need it to at least boot lol
<enyc> right... in gutsy I can use neither mpg321 or ogg123 (which use libao)... but I can use  Mikmod and Playmidi  okay... and the ubuntu login sounds are okay!
<lee__> i need to edit the xorg conf
<kingrayray> lee__: try to use nano from a terminal
<enyc> I have snd_ (also) drivers loaded okay no problem.. but something about gutsy is creating errors when using libao programs!!!! help ;-)
<kingrayray> like, nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lee__> bur it saying permision denied when i use the terminal..so am wondering.. is it an e-mc preference?
<boris__> what does "nano" command mean ?
<kingrayray> lee__: no
<kingrayray> boris__: nano is a command line text editor.
<enyc> boris__:  a text editor
<lee__> ok
<kingrayray> lee__: try with sudo
<kingrayray> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lee__> eh ok... whats the file extensions?
<lee__> oh ty...
<boris__> ok
<kingrayray> and if you didnt know, the ^ symbol before all the commands at the bottom means the ctrl key
<lee__> eh in this case its on a second hdd
<boris__> kingray : same as gedit just it is command line ?
<kingrayray> boris__: basically
<boris__> ok ty
<boris__> i prefer gedit vastly
<mc44> lee__: what are you trying to do? copy a config file from another hard disk to your current install?
<kingrayray> boris__: when you don't have X running you can't use gedit :)
<boris__> dam
<lee__> no visa versa....well trying to coppy the back up i made befor i chasnged everyhting lol
<lee__> i have it stored on a card
<enyc> *** I would appreciate if somebody with gutsy and working sound *test* using ogg123 or mpg321 on a .ogg/.mp3 file for me -- I need to know if this is a generic gutsy problem or more-specific-to-me ...
<mc44> lee__: a card?
<lee__> eh i am using my back up
<kingrayray> enyc: one moment i will test mine
<lee__> I took the the x.org and alias files and saved them
<enyc> kingrayray: thankyou... you may need to install "vorbis-tools" and "mpg321" packages
<kingrayray> enyc: i am :P
<lee__> incase of oopses like this, but now I need a refresher on how to get into the the files to edit them..if you can edit them on a hdd that is, I mounted the second hd
<boris__> gutsy is scheduled to be released on 18th october right ?
<lee__> yeah
* enyc is using an almost-full-length-card sb AWE32 isa card... but it works fine and is good for using playmidi ;-) and its worked fine in ALSO for ages... but I might be hitting an odd bug that only gets some people
<enyc> boris__: yes 2007/10/18 is plan
<kingrayray> i'm using a SBLive! 5.1
<enyc> err in ALSA
<kingrayray> enyc: i get an error from mpg3221
<enyc> kingrayray: im not sure this is the problem tho.. im getting error about mcop dir... same problem with ogg123 and mpg321
<mc44> lee__: so which file do you want to edit? your current xorg conf? or a backup?
<lee__> the current
<mrtimdog> Hi, anyone know of a gnome applet that'll control pulseaudios' volume?
<riotkittie> it works for me. mpg321
<Col-Panic> Just out of curiosity... what does the installer run cups for?
<mc44> lee__: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lee__> on the second hdd
<kingrayray> can't create mcop directory
<kingrayray> weird
<lee__> ok
<mc44> lee__: well thats not your current one then :)
<enyc> kingrayray: same error dere
<kingrayray> also weird because its trying to make a link in ~/.kde
<kingrayray> i didnt know mpg321 had anything to do with kde
<enyc> kingrayray: i havent yet found the bugzilla report... but I want to get it sorted for gutsy!!!!!!!!!
<lee__> well here it goes lol
<enyc> kingrayray: it doesnt look good
<riotkittie> are using kde too, enyc?
<riotkittie> you
<enyc> riotkittie: no, no kde
<mc44> lee__: no that will edit the xorg on your *current* partition
<lee__> eh thats not waht i want lol...
<enyc> also.. ogg123 and mpg321 do not appear to be linked to any kde libs
<lee__> i ws about to get the file string befor doing nano
<enyc> however... MAYBE libao is trying to use the ARTSD sound which is a kde thing
<mc44> lee__: do you know what your second hd is mounted as? sda2 for example
<kingrayray> enyc: that might make sense
<enyc> mpg321 and ogg123 use libao for audio
<kingrayray> in /etc/libao.conf mine just says alsa09
<lee__> its mounted as a disk drive just a sec
<enyc> kingrayray: I would like to get this sorted for gutsy.. hrrm
<enyc> kingrayray: hrrm same here... actually I purged libao and reinstalled with ubuntu-desktop etc... that is the 'normal' setting
<lee__> eh just a reg disk
<lee__> its a sata
<mc44> lee__: ok, run "df"
<mc44> lee__: it should appear as /dev/sda?
<lee__> ah ok in the run files or in sudo?
<mc44> lee__: what?
<enyc> kingrayray: lixao.so.2 is being linked to that in the libao driver
<enyc> kingrayray: look in /usr/lib/ao/plugins-2/
<lee__> wre do i give cmmand to run df?
<mc44> lee__: you're at a command line prompt right now, right?
<lee__> yeah
<kingrayray> enyc: but its using libalsa09
<mc44> lee__: then just do df then enter
<kingrayray> so it should be fine
<lee__> ok
<enyc> kingrayray: yes... and changing   /etc/libao.conf to "pulse" FIXES the problem for me
<kingrayray> what the hell is pulse
<kingrayray> lol
<lee__> yeah its listed as an sda lol
<enyc> kingrayray: newer audio driver and multiplexer
<kingrayray> oh
<kingrayray> well pow we fixed it
<enyc> kingrayray: supports ESD compatibiliity
<lee__> oh wait
<lee__> its listed as /dev/sdb1
<mc44> lee__: ok that makes sense :)
<mc44> lee__: where did you back up the file?
<lee__> and then there are he following /dev/sdf1 and /dev/sde1
<mc44> lee__: how many HDs do you have? :)
<lee__> some reason it has multi partions lol
<mc44> multi partitions should be sdb2 sdb3 etc
<lee__> the sata wound up getting th oem lol i hit the button
<mc44> ...?
<lee__> but the drivers effected the main system
<lee__> ok that file i backed up is on my memory stick
<lee__> oh ok those 2 that i gave you are my media stics lol
<lee__> crosses his eyes
<mc44> so it's on one of those?
<lee__> at any rate lol
<enyc> kingrayray: "alsa" works too
<lee__> i found the drive
<gesker> savvas: I'm still stuck on my sound issue -- could you offer any more advice
<kingrayray> enyc: should probably file a bug
<enyc> kingrayray: I think I shall install 1 more gutsy and reproduce the problem
<enyc> kingrayray: I going out bouncing nome (trampoline!)
<savvas> gesker: er.. sound testing didn't work?
<new2ub> I need a list of supported printers and I know there was a website with it...just can't find it again lol anyone know where that is?
<lee__> yeah
<enyc> kingrayray: \o/ -R- /O\   \o/ -R- /O\
<enyc> kingrayray: boing boing boing ... talk later ;-)
<lee__> ok i got nothing but a big fat whit screen lol
<kingrayray> lol, bye enyc
<riotkittie> new2ub: linuxprinting.org ?
<new2ub> riotkittie, thanks :)
<riotkittie> yw  :)
<gesker> Anyone have any luck getting sound on Gutsy with an Audigy LS
<lee__> and it says new buffer
<lee__> mc44 all igots is awhite screen lol
<mc44> lee__: er... where?
<lee__> in the terminal
<mc44> lee__: what command did you use>?
<savvas> gesker: i'm not sure, but try this: sudo apt-get install ld10k1 liblo10k1-0
<lee__>  [ "/dev/sda1" is a device file ] 
<lee__> the nano
<mc44> lee__: yes nano is an editor...
<savvas> gesker: then do: asoundconf list
<mc44> lee__: press ctrl x
<lee__> its saying stuff like next page ect
<lee__> ok
<mc44> lee__: what are you trying to do
<lee__> ahhh bnetter lol
<gesker> savvas: doing it now
<gesker> apt-getSavvass: asoundconf list returns CA0106
<savvas> gesker: um.. do you have a tv tuner card?
<kingrayray> http://kingrayray.wallooza.org/Screenshot.png I <3 Ubuntu :D
<gesker> savvas: an audigy ls card
<lee__> ok in the right file give me a few minutes
<savvas> gesker: so no tv tuner cards?
<gesker> savvas: no sir
<savvas> gesker: try this: cat /proc/asound/cards
<new2ub> riotkittie, looks like I might need to go spend some money on a better printer here lol.....mine's not supported :(
<savvas> new2ub: you should make that nick new2u, it rhymes ;)
<gesker> savvas:  0 [CA0106         ] : CA0106 - CA0106
<gesker>                       X-Fi Extreme Audio [SB0790]  at 0x6000 irq 19
<new2ub> probably but I thought it fit since I"m brand new to the linux world
<lee__> ok how do i select all?
<mc44> lee__: select all what?
<gesker> savvas: I'm running the 64bit version of ubuntu
<savvas> gesker: try this: cat /etc/modules | grep -i "snd"
<lee__> oh nevr mind.. i found it "clear all
<gesker> savvas: nothing gets returned
<savvas> gesker: gksu gedit /etc/modules
<lee__> man this is like the c64 language
<savvas> gesker: add a line with this: snd-ca0106
<lee__> ok
<savvas> gesker: then press enter for an empty line, save and exit gedit
<savvas> gesker: reboot your machine
<savvas> let's hope that fixes it
<lee__> well Lets see if it worked lol
<Stevethepirate> Hi.. getting this error.. http://rafb.net/p/XcOfG651.html when trying to mplayer a movie..
<Stevethepirate> video comes out, no audio..
<gesker> savvas: rebooting now, back in a second
<Stevethepirate> no audio in amarok as well.
<lee__> ok well the worse that can happen is it wont boot..or...Ill  have smoke coming from the machine lol
<lee__> be back in a few either on the the main drive or ym back up drive lol
<mc44> :(
<emet> how do you make compiz fusion use a cube
<emet> ?
<emet> I have a plane
<emet> 2 sided
<Stevethepirate> wtf
<emet> besides that compiz fusion pwns
<emet> expo pwns
<mc44> emet: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<emet> I have it I don't see any option for it
<nosrednaekim> emet: its in general
<nosrednaekim> "horizontal desktop size"
<emet> is there any way to make package name completion work in aliases
<emet> nosrednaekim, ok
<mc44> emet: and turn the Desktop Cube plugin on if it isn
<mc44> *t
<nosrednaekim> emet: ailiases?
<emet> yeah I use aliases for package management
<emet> alias ins="sudo apt-get install"
<emet> so like I wanna type ins abi<TAB> to install abiword
<savvas> gesker: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base
<gesker> savvas: At first there was no sound then I unchecked iec958 and boom , music!
<savvas> unchecked iec958? :P
<gesker> Yes, and now I have sound. Was unchecking iec958 bad?
<lee__> eh well its confirmed it was way sicker then I thaught
<emet> works like a charm thank you nosrednaekim and mc44
<lee__> it needs a reformat
<nosrednaekim> NP
<lee__> it did more then break lol
<lee__> it died
<emet> god expo is hot
<lee__> ok question how doe we reformat a HDd? lol
<lee__> with out having to use the disk?
<kingrayray> lee__: that's probably not a great idea if it is the system you are currently working in
<lee__> oh
<lee__> well I dcd the hdd
<lee__> OOH wait that waht cause my issue
<lee__> I removed the ata, hdd and my computer locked up
<kingrayray> you unplugged a drive when the power was on?
<lee__> after reinserting it..did I trigger a prtoection of some kind?
<lee__> Does linuxe have an anti tampering code in it so you can't take the hdd out of one machine and place it in the ext?
<kingrayray> lee__: no, lol
<lee__> hmm
<kingrayray> but your boot loader may very well get confused by doing that
<savvas> gesker: what's iec958?
<lee__> OH great... I hope I aint losing the drive
<kingrayray> no it'll be fine
<kingrayray> lol
<savvas> gesker: I mean I don't know where you unchecked it or what that is :)
<kingrayray> if you put it back teh way it was it should boot
<lee__> its starting to feel like hard ware failure
<lee__> hmm
<lee__> I killed the power then then  unplugged and hit power to ground the system
<lee__> I do that everything
<kingrayray> yea
<kingrayray> what happens when you try to boot
<kingrayray> details are helpful
<gesker> I double clicked on the mute icon in the uppper right hand corner. Volume control opened and there was a "Switches" tab and the check box for iec985
<sbucatino_> -..- double monitor.... wtf doesnt work
<lee__> erg the contacts are dirty taht is for sure
<lee__> ill clean em up maybe that is the issue
<lee__> then Ill reload
<savvas> gesker: ah ok, we should note that :p
<gesker> savvas: thanks for your help. it is very much appreciated. Now I'll start playing with my mic :)
<MisterN> !rc
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) Release Candidate information and release notes can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - The RC is development software and as such unstable, support *ONLY* in #ubuntu+1
<savvas> gesker: go, spread, tell your kids about freedom :p
<gesker> savvas: This machine just happens to be my now office desktop. I've been (secretly sometimes) replacing one windows server at a time in my company
<gesker> savvaas: no one complains about up time!
<baastrup> hey, im missing the borders when i turn compiz on, my card is from nvidia
<savvas> gesker: haha, let's hope no one does complain :P
<TheInfinity> hello
<b08y> hello
<TheInfinity> why does the xorg packages have the version number 1:7.2-5ubuntu13 although it is xorg 7.3?
<nosrednaekim> its not.
<TheInfinity> somehow a mixture of xorg 7.2 and xorg 7.3?
<TheInfinity> because nv drivers are from 7.3 ...
<hit> should there be now some updates available since RC is out?
<TheInfinity> try out? ;)
<hit> didn't see any, but i'm having problems with my ubuntu right now tho
<riotkittie> all i got was a kernel update. and modules.
<jkimball4> Is there a place where I can find a changelog for updates?
<IndyGunFreak> how can i make my menu come up when I right click my desktop?
<IndyGunFreak> my applications menu, that is
<hit> kernel update was in the morning i quess and that was about 12 hours ago
<atiredmachine> AH! I'm running the 64-bit version of Gusty and today the system updates did something that make Firefox freeze every time a website has flash.  I'm suspecting the nspluginwrapper update.
<atiredmachine> Is there anything I can do?
<hit> just got an update for nonfree flash :P
<gesker> savvas: Thanks you again for all your help; Ill mkae an effort pay it forward and try to help the next guy
<hit> lets see if that gets my flash sound back
<hit> but no
<atiredmachine> nevermind, figured it out!
<atiredmachine> ha
<Alex_Gaynor> Anyone have any ideas why my samba share stopped working when I upgraded to gutsy gibbon, I can see the share, I just can't authenticate
<Alex_Gaynor> I have run net use /d * in windows to clear the connections cache, to no avail
<|neon|> having a problem using ff on ubuntu java is installed and about:plugins shows that is enable, when i try to access like yahoo games ff completely freezes when opening/joining a table to playq.xc
<Alex_Gaynor> FYI it is ubuntu server
<jussi01> Alex_Gaynor: sounds like a bug. Assuming its reproducable, I would say file one
<jussi01> !bug | Alex_Gaynor
<ubotu> Alex_Gaynor: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Alex_Gaynor> I would assume so, my smb.conf looks the same, it should just work out of the box right?
<jussi01> |neon|: have you give it sometime??
<jussi01> Alex_Gaynor: afaik, yes
<Jordan_U_Gutsy> Is it a bug that firefox, after a first boot never using sudo or gksudo, was able to install flashplugin-nonfree without asking for a password?
<vinboy> is the RC out yet?
<surfer9> okay
<stefg> !rc
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) Release Candidate information and release notes can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - The RC is development software and as such unstable, support *ONLY* in #ubuntu+1
<IndyGunFreak> !awm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Alex_Gaynor> jussi|no2: Is this likely to be the same error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/147330
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147330 in ubuntu "Samba stopped working when uppgrading to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] 
<surfer9> hello everybody. i've got a big problem : i forced the 7.10 installation. now when the gdm is lauched, i should get the login menu but instead i get the mouse cursor showing a busy clock and it's flickering between 0'20 and 0'30 (i mean it's not going 'round like it should) and there's no login menu at all. i'm stuck
<IndyGunFreak> anyone familiar with avant, or know where i can go to ask a questino?
<gnomefreak> surfer9: you need to save your $home partition (backup) and reinstall 7.04
<gnomefreak> it is the only SAFE way
<surfer9> how should I do ?
<Alex_Gaynor> ubotu: I'm looking at that, that seems to be a samba mount as oppose to a server, is that likely to be the same problem?
<surfer9> when i installed it i did the default behavior. thus did it make a $home partition ?
<surfer9> (installed the whole ubuntu OS)
<gnomefreak> surfer9: if you have anything you want to save save it to cd dvd or usbstick and pop 7.04 cd in and install than move the files/folders back to $home or whereever they are from
<gnomefreak> brb need to rethink this patch
<IndyGunFreak> surfer9: i'd love tos ee an install w/o a home..lol
<Alex_Gaynor> Oh frick ubotu is a bot, I thought it was a person for a second
<andersin> ah, isn't ubotu a bot?
<Alex_Gaynor> yeah
<andersin> would be cool, if it could actually reply though =)
<surfer9> only geeks laugh to people who say they don't have a home partition :) :) . i'm not saying i don't have a hompe directory. i'm saying i don't have a home *partition*. to be precise i'm saying i don't know wheter it's a partition or not.
<riotkittie> i laugh at people who dont have a home partition. i dont have a home partition. i laugh at myself, as well
<surfer9> i'm sorry to ask that like a nOOb but how to know if i do have a home partition or not ?
<riotkittie> surfer9:  i doubt it, but open a term and type mount
<bascule> surfer9: cat /etc/fstab and see if there is an entry for /home
<riotkittie> i think the defualt install lobs it all on /
<branstrom> I've been using deskbar-applet
<branstrom> But would like to search only with tracker sometimes
<branstrom> What's the best way to do that?
<branstrom> I mean a dedicated search interface for tracker
<branstrom> nm
<surfer9> seems to have 3 things : one partition ext3, one swap, one "0" for the /dev/cdrom
<surfer9> bad eh ?
<branstrom> tracker-search-tool did the job
<branstrom> (although the "Search:" label looks bad out on the left side, no margin
<Alex_Gaynor>  Bug submitted: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/151694
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151694 in samba "Samba share stops working after upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New] 
<bascule> surfer9: looks like you have no /home partition then
<riotkittie> not "omg end of the worrrrrld!@#$!" bad. but not "easy peasy" good.
<branstrom> Alex_Gaynor: I got that too :/
<surfer9> sh*t*
<Alex_Gaynor> branstrom: Glad to hear I'm not alone
<surfer9> okay tomorrow i'll take my USB harddrive
<surfer9> how to mount it ?
<branstrom> Had security = share before the upgrade
<surfer9> (i mean by hand)
<branstrom> So I could share with Windows boxes.
<surfer9> (i mean via a shell)
<riotkittie> sudo mount /path/to/the/usb/drive /path/to/mount/point
<surfer9> thanks a lot, but how do i guess the /path/to/the/usb/drive ?
<enyc> kingrayray: right... finished bouncing
<surfer9> (this is my last question before going to bed 23:00 i'm knackered)
<riotkittie> try sdb ... if not  sdb, hda
<hetauma> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<riotkittie> most likely sdb.   /dev/sdb1
<enyc> kingrayray:  bouncie bouncie!  front drop ,-o-,  seat drop R_   bouing  boingc...   are you there?
<enyc> kingrayray: we were looking at libao gutsy
<kingrayray> enyc: sup
<surfer9> so : [sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /externalhd]  should work ?
<surfer9> (kind of, i'll adapt)
<riotkittie> yea.
<enyc> kingrayray: sup1381 and sup2311 were the only sup-codes i ever had (diamond modems)
<kingrayray> enyc: lol
<riotkittie> you may need to specify a type. -t vfat or -t ntfs  if its a win FS
<enyc> kingrayray: /me trying to record  gutsy daily cd alternate i386 image on old plexwriter drive.... looking for CD caddy....
<stoffer_> anyone succeeded installing the nvidia drivers in gutsy ? Every time I enable the restricted nvidia driver and reboot, bulletProof X says screen r card not recognized
<surfer9> tkx a lot everybody have a good night
<andersin> stoffer_: works hereafter an upgrade from feisty
<enyc> riotkittie: btw... that uses ntfs  not ntfs-3g ... is that what you intended?
<stoffer_> andersin: well, I can't get it to work properly. Had it working once when only restarting gdm, but a complete reboot overwrites the xorg.conf
<riotkittie> enyc: yes
<andersin> stoffer_: well, I use the KDE flavor, have you tried to just start X?
<riotkittie> enyc: at least i think. :o
<stoffer_> andersin: actually no, think that would work ?
<enyc> riotkittie: its just ... usinc ntfs driver is basically readonly
<enyc> riotkittie: whereas ntfs-3g supports writing
<andersin> stoffer_: not sure, but if you do a reboot without starting gdm and it works, it narrows down the problem
<riotkittie> enyc: my fstab is loading /dev/whatever-i-have-xp-on  ntfs and i can write to it no prob
<stoffer_> andersin: actually not sure how to do that
<eduardo_silva> hi guys, there's a problem when ubuntu try to mount the storage device from my digital camera, I got a lot of I/O error in dmesg
<enyc> riotkittie: hrrm maybe something has changed for feisty
<enyc> riotkittie: hrrm maybe something has changed for gutsy even
<andersin> stoffer_: so then you drop back to console?
<eduardo_silva> eduardo_silva, I can mount the memory card with another special device without problems, is possible to mount it too in windows
* enyc runs around meeping!! meep! ERROR! where is my CD caddy!! meepmeep!  who has stolen my CD caddy!! meep! error!
<riotkittie> enyc: i think ntfs r/w's enabled in the kernel. but i am clueless. so. <shuts up>
<enyc> riotkittie: well... the thing is...  NTFS kernel driver supports only very limited writing funciotns (not resizing files) ...
<enyc> riotkittie: old 2.4 kernel had an unsafe NTFS write i ithkn
<stoffer_> andersin: yep, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, can't remember whether it was startx or gdm start that actually made it work, will just test
<riotkittie> ah :|
<enyc> riotkittie: its not important ;-)
<andersin> stoffer_: use ALT+CTRL+F1 to get to a console, setup the xorg.conf, load the nvidia module and then run X
<riotkittie> enyc: yeah, but now i'm curious :P
<riotkittie> ntfs-3g is installed, so i suppose it is that, after all
<andersin> stoffer_: just run /usr/bin/X
<stoffer_> andersin: ok, how do I load the nvidia driver using console ?
<andersin> modprobe nvidia
<stoffer_> andersin: nice, thanks, I'll just try
<USMarine> anyone having icons being displayed out of the tray in kde?
<andersin> no, seems fine
<ScottAS> Hello All.
<Marfi> hey hey! after an update, network manager applet doesn't show up in the running tasks. how do i go about bringing it back?
<gnomefreak> Marfi: you mean the icon near the clock on upper panel in gnome?
<Marfi> gnomefreak, yup. =)
<gnomefreak> Marfi: right click panel and add it back ;)
<Marfi> gnomefreak, its not that one. it comes under the running tasks
<gnomefreak> Marfi: notification area or whatever its called
<gnomefreak> Marfi: oh
<gnomefreak> Marfi: what updates?
<gnomefreak> i only got X and flash update in last ~18 hours
<Marfi> gnomefreak, this happened about a week ago, don't recall the update
<gnomefreak> Marfi: than its very hard to track down why it isnt there so we can figure out how to add it back you didnt happen to file a bug like you should do when testing?
<Marfi> gnomefreak, nope. =( you wouldn't happen to know the name of the applet, so i can try to start it manually?
<Crozar> my laptop handles 60 hertz refresh rate but on screen resoloution its on 50 =/ :??
<gnomefreak> Marfi: not exactly sure what one you are talking about.
<gnomefreak> Crozar: file a bug report
<Crozar> cmon its not a bug
<Crozar> this is known issue
<gnomefreak> Crozar: the X devels dont hang out in here
<Crozar> but does this mean ubuntu is using 50 refresh rate?
<gnomefreak> Crozar: not known to me
<Crozar> L:(
<gnomefreak> Crozar: its the way X detected your monitor specs
<Crozar> i want to know whats my current refresh rate give me a terminal command for direct system proof
<gnomefreak> Crozar: only way to fix is fix it in xorg.conf or wait for X devels to fix it
<Crozar> ok
<pookey> if you try to blink at 50hz, see if the screen looks black, that's the best way to test
<Crozar> then il fix in xorg
<stoffer_> hi all
<Crozar> its black
<Crozar> pookey: some opened files get black screen
<Leonekl> any one have any idea on how to get concurrency=shell working in gutsy
<Leonekl> ?
<mase> can someone try to VNC to me?
<mase> i need to know if im connectable
<andersin> stoffer_: any luck?
<stoffer_> I can start X with my nvidia driver installed but not gdm
<mase> does anyone have a VNC viewer?
<Leonekl> mase try and connect to urself
<mase> Leonekl,  its a port problem
<Leonekl> using ur own true IP address
<stoffer_> andersin: I think at least, have not yet tried a reboot
<Leonekl> aha
<andersin> stoffer_: well unfortunately, I have no expertise in gdm
<Leonekl> ive had issues myself with that thing
<Leonekl> firewalls usually
<Leonekl> yo mase
<mase> yesss
<Leonekl> pm me
<mase> k
<Leonekl> ill try and help ya
<Crozar> ok please help m,e
<stoffer_> andersin: np, thanks for your help
<Crozar> gnomefreak: is ttheyr a way to set a refresh rate on a LOCK?
<Crozar> through xorg
<gnomefreak> !fixres | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Leonekl> mase cant pm me/?
<mase> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<mase> lol
<Leonekl> haha
<fhClient> Hi.  I have 2 identical HP computers, maybe 6 months old (Athlon 64 3400 I believe) and both have issues connecting to the Internet through a browser.  I can ping just fine, but there's an unpredictable delay of 2-10 seconds or longer before and while loading pages, where progress simply stops.  I had this problem on Fedora Core 6 but not Fedora 7, and now on Gutsy, both server and desktop, same exact problem.  Running a Br
<fhClient> oadcom onboard NIC on both identical PCs.  Any ideas on how to troubleshoot and fix?
<mase> well i figured it out works anyways
<mase> thanks anyways
<Leonekl> hehe
<winge-d_angel> is it possible at all to track a floating ubuntu? much like you do when using gentoo?
<mase> adios
<Seeker`> fhClient: have you tried wget?
<milestone777> I got a question maybe someone can help me out with. I'm running ubuntu through VMWare and when I try to go into volume preferences it says there is no gstreamer plugin, and when I checked out the devices it says unknown on everything to do with the pc speaker. Anyone got any ideas?
<fhClient> Seeker: Trying now.
<winge-d_angel> is it possible at all to track a floating ubuntu? much like you do when using gentoo? i.e. download new packages as they are released by the dev team (testing of course)
<jmg> winge-d_angel: update-manager does that
<fhClient> Seeker: I ran: `wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/3/3dchess/3dchess_0.8.1.orig.tar.gz` with no trouble.  ~2s to resolve ftp.de.debian.org, then instantaneous download of 46kb
<Seeker`> fhClient: so it does'nt sound like a networking problem
<winge-d_angel> jmg, not if you are running feisty fawn? unless i don't know something about update-manager...
<TokenBad> I am trying to install drivers for the radeon 9250 and everytime I try to install the drivers...get this.  ./ati-installer.sh: 97: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<TokenBad> anyone help?
<fhClient> Seeker`: I tend to agree.  I don't know enough to troubleshoot what might be happening in the background to cause this.
<savvas> winge-d_angel: what do you need? to be a beta tester?
<jmg> winge-d_angel: update-manager -d
<winge-d_angel> savvas, id like to be, yes
<Seeker`> fhClient: any other browers you can check with?
<savvas> winge-d_angel: what jmg said, if you want to try the gutsy release
<winge-d_angel> savvas, id like to try and emulate what i did with gentoo, i.e. run a floating distro (not critical, so it can be unstable) where i dont ever do major upgrades but small increments
<fhClient> Seeker`: Same problem with Epiphany as with Firefox.
<savvas> winge-d_angel: then you'd like to try debian unstable/testing :P
<jmg> winge-d_angel: you'll find that between now and final, it will move really fast. and final is only 7 days away
<Seeker`> fhClient: :S no idea then
<winge-d_angel> jmg, so can i always just call update-manager -d and that'l get 'testing' packages?
<fhClient> Seeker`: nor do I :-/.  But what would you say if it were specific to Firefox?
<winge-d_angel> savvas, hmm, i should look into that
<Seeker`> fhClient: i still probably wouldn't  have any idea, but at least you would know what the problem was
<winge-d_angel> savvas, any idea how unstable debian testing is?
<savvas> does anyone else have this file: /etc/debian_version ?
<jmg> winge-d_angel: -d enables the button to upgrade to the development version
<cliffstah> hey guys :-)
<kRush> savvas, yes
<fhClient> Seeker`: yeah.  Would you by any chance be able to point me to a channel where I might get more help?
<cliffstah> is it safe to update compiz* yet or are people still having problems with it?
<savvas> kRush: does it say lenny/sid ?
<winge-d_angel> jmg, and from then onwards ill stay on the development version, moving with the devs? (thats what i wanted)
<kRush> os[simon@knatterkiste, Linux 2.6.22-14-generic i686] 
<kRush> ups
<kRush> savvas, yes, it does
<savvas> kRush: ok thanks
<savvas> that file shouldn't exist :\
<Seeker`> fhClient: sorry, agian, no idea - ask here, see if anyone else will respond?
<cliffstah> im scared of updating in case I lose my desktop xD
<fhClient> Seeker`: All right, thanks.  :)
<savvas> winge-d_angel: -d won't give you the beta packages, only if there is a new release, you might want to read here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<filthpig> hi, how is the support for prism chipset in gutsy?
<spasticteapot> Anyone know how to enable USB autosuspend?
<savvas> cliffstah: then don't
<cliffstah> savvas: my question wasn't whether I should update or not
<cliffstah> it was whether people are still having problems with the latest compiz update :-)
<savvas> cliffstah: mine wasn't an answer, you're afraid to upgrade, then don't :)
<savvas> what kind of problems?
<cliffstah> Im only afraid if people are still having problems with it :P
<cliffstah> crashing, losing window decorations etc.
<savvas> the top/bottom panel disappearing bug?
<savvas> oh
<savvas> oh... :s
<cliffstah> I stll have *1004, latest is *1006
<savvas> well mine works
<fhClient> I'm having an issue with delays during page loads in multiple browsers on two systems with identical hardware, one running 7.10 server and one running 7.10 desktop.  wget and ping don't exhibit this behavior, however.  Might anyone here be able to suggest further troubleshooting steps?
<cliffstah> and you have 1006?
<winge-d_angel> savvas, basically I want to be able to run a bleeding edge system, but since i love apt so much and hate gentoo too much id like it to be debian/ubuntu based...
<savvas> compiz: Installed: 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1
<cliffstah> 1008.. xD
<cliffstah> methinks my update manager doth lie
<savvas> cliffstah: apt-cache policy compiz
<savvas> !paste | cliffstah
<ubotu> cliffstah: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cliffstah> I know what pastebin is :-)
<cliffstah> not a total numpty :P
<savvas> winge-d_angel: the herds/test phases before a stable release is what ubuntu has, I don't know if there's anything else
<kRush> fhClient, define delays
<cliffstah> ok there we go
<macogw> cliffstah: not crashing anymore, occasionally (once every couple days) losing window decorations
<cliffstah> I told the update manager to reload
<cliffstah> it got it this time
<cliffstah> macogw: hey :-) and ah.. cool, that I can deal with :-)
<winge-d_angel> savvas, thanks, ill look into those and debian testing for now
<savvas> cliffstah: ok update, upgrade and alt-f2 and type this: compiz --replace &
<macogw> cliffstah: if you install the fusion-icon (git or my ppa) you can have the thing like in beryl where you click "reload window manager"
<cliffstah> I'll just login/logout, there are more updates than just compiz
<cliffstah> I have fusion-icon too :-)
<cliffstah> can't live without that at the moment
<savvas> aw
<cliffstah> I switch to metacity to play games
<savvas> then give it a hard reboot :P
<fhClient> kRush: When I try to load a page, a delay of 2-10 seconds or more occurs where there is no network activity.  Eventually the page may load, or it may not.  Sometimes the page also stops loading for a while.
<savvas> cliffstah: I play games perfectly with compiz on
<alex_mayorga> hi, can someone help me get out of 800*600
<cliffstah> I get lag every 5-10 seconds with compiz running
<cliffstah> without, its perfect
<savvas> weird
<kRush> fhClient, connection type? what dns servers do you use?
<macogw> alex_mayorga: system > admin > screens & graphics
<alex_mayorga> I have a nvidia geforce4 go 440 on my laptop and it went south on the last updates
<cliffstah> lol compiz is so stupidly cool
<alex_mayorga> macogw, I've tried both nv and nvidia driver and none would work :(
<cliffstah> I have random window transitions, it makes chuckle every time one of them folds up into a paper plane and flies away
<macogw> alex_mayorga: did you enable the restricted drivers?
<fhClient> kRush: 300KB/sec DSL through SBC/AT&T.  DNS: How do I check?
<macogw> cliffstah: yeah i have popups set to fly away as an airplane and normal ones burn
<macogw> its fun
<cliffstah> lol nice
<cliffstah> yeah
<marcelo> hello, this is the chanel of gusty gibon?
<cliffstah> if im bored I'll actually sit and open/close a few terminals, easily pleased me
<alex_mayorga> macogw, yes, they're supposedly "in use" right now, but the laptop is using the vesa driver in reality
<fhClient> kRush: dnsdomainname returns hsd1.ca.comcast.net
<macogw> alex_mayorga: perhaps the screens & graphics has options depending on *which* nvidia driver you need?
<macogw> marcelo: yes
<marcelo> ok
<macogw> marcelo: see the topic?
<marcelo> mm who speak spanish?
<filthpig> hi, how is the support for prism chipsets in gutsy? I know ralink is finally working better
<marcelo> need the repositories of gusty
<marcelo> the original repositories
<savvas> fhClient: are you using a bittorrent application?
<cliffstah> no idea filthpig, soz
<alex_mayorga> macogw, on 2.6.22-13 I was using nvidia if I'm not mistaken
<fhClient> savvas: nope.  absolutely nothing open except browsers, gnome-terminal and irc chat
<alex_mayorga> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<marcelo> you can send a copy of the original repositories of gusty? macogw
<hetauma_> !rc
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) Release Candidate information and release notes can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - The RC is development software and as such unstable, support *ONLY* in #ubuntu+1
<darkzero> any chances gutsy will update compiz-fusion
<macogw> marcelo: what do you mean "original repositories"?  thatd just be feisty's.  it's just updates of that
<fhClient> savvas kRush: I also do NOT have problems with other computers connecting to the server via Samba.
<savvas> fhClient: try this (it might disconnect you): sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart && sudo avahi-daemon restart
<macogw> darkzero: yes we're using 0.6.0 i think
<cliffstah> darkzero: what do you mean?
<cliffstah> oh.
<cliffstah> yeah, what he said :-)
<macogw> darkzero: so if you're using something older on feisty, itll be updated
<kRush> fhClient, do a dig some.url|grep ms and dig some.url in aaaa|grep ms post here
<macogw> cliffstah: she
<fhClient> savvas: restarting would have the same effect, right?
<cliffstah> sorry, she
<cliffstah> my mistake :-)
<savvas> fhClient: well... no idea :)
<macogw> np
<TokenBad> I am trying to install drivers for the radeon 9250 and everytime I try to install the drivers...get this.  ./ati-installer.sh: 97: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<TokenBad> anyone help?
<darkzero> I meant the latest compiz-fusion plugin and other updates git from compiz-fusion.org
<macogw> TokenBad: that card doesnt use fglrx
<macogw> TokenBad: it just uses the open source "ati" driver
<fhClient> savvas: cuz here's the thing: i'm running two computers with identical hardware, with the same problem on both.  one is restarting right now.
<TokenBad> macogw, ok...so I should install what drivers?
<fhClient> kRush: fhserver@fileserver:~$ dig cnn.com | grep ms
<fhClient> ;; Query time: 28 msec
<fhClient> fhserver@fileserver:~$ dig cnn.com in aaaa|grep ms
<TokenBad> and there will be no 3d accell with it?
<darkzero> as I head from compiz-fusion is closing to stable release
<aaroncampbell> I installed the Kubuntu Gutsy beta, and I can't seem to add any more programs with "add programs" ...none are available.  Also, it shows no updates available for anything via adept, but not until after it gets stuck at 26-27% for quite some time
<ohsoferrety> Has anyone else had weird problems with Firefox freezing the computer?
<macogw> TokenBad: you dont need to install any.  they're preinstalled because they're open source.  just choose the "ati" ones in system > admin > screens & graphics.  and yes, they have 3D acceleration
<macogw> ohsoferrety: yes
<ohsoferrety> macogw: Same as what happens to me (weird white screen)?
<macogw> ohsoferrety: i posted "top" output on here yesterday. 97% CPU on a 1.6ghz core duo and 180mb ram
<kRush> fhClient, no output on the last one?
<savvas> fhClient: I'm just suggesting stuff, it doesn't mean they'll work, mine gets fixed with the above commands
<TokenBad> macogw, ok thanks
<fhClient> kRush: correct.
<macogw> ohsoferrety: oh. no.  all white screen usually means you tried to use compiz on two users at once
<fhClient> savvas: ok.  :)  ill try that ont he other comp so I don't get disconnected.  let me verify again that it's having the same problem.
<macogw> aaroncampbell: sudo apt-get update ?
<ohsoferrety> macogw: This is with compiz disabled.
<macogw> ohsoferrety: weird
<alex_mayorga> macogw, seems like there at least three bugs related bug# 137828, bug# 139544 and bug# 146706
* macogw waits for ubotu to respond to that
<macogw> oh damn
<ohsoferrety> macogw: I can run Firefox with compiz disabled and it might freeze, but if I have compiz on it'll white-screen-freeze if I load firefox.
<macogw> you have to put the # by the numbers instead of the word
<kRush> fhClient, in firefox enter about:config set network.dns.disableIPv6 to true
<macogw> bug #137828, bug #139544 and bug #146706
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137828 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Dell Latitude nVidia card not handled correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137828
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139544 in restricted-manager "Restricted Manager pushes wrong driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139544
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146706 in xorg "[Gutsy Beta]  Live cd graphics fail with nvidia geforce4 440 go " [Undecided,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146706
<macogw> ah there we go
<fhClient> kRush: you are a GENIUS!  its perfect!  :)
<darkzero> ,  found a way to used xswerver-xgl 7.2 in gutsy
<darkzero> hehe
<macogw> ohsoferrety: well no, not my bug. i have intel graphics and my firefox (gp) has extraordinary system resource usage after 5 or 6 hours of running
<kRush> fhClient, no prob =)
<fhClient> savvas kRush thank you for your help!
<ohsoferrety> macogw: Ah, I haven't had that problem yet.
<aaroncampbell> macogw: when I do that, I see a bunch of errors about not being able to connect to security.ubuntu.com:80
<darkzero> I probably be doing more tweaking
<macogw> aaroncampbell: do you have a proxy?
<aaroncampbell> No
<macogw> are the repos down?
<ohsoferrety> macogw: I think my issue is with the nvidia-glx-new drivers. However, I upgrade those from nvidia-glx after having an issue with switching to GNOME form tty1.
<ohsoferrety> ***from
<ohsoferrety> macogw: Are you using MIT's repos?
<cliffstah> . o O ( radiohead's new album is quite brilliant )
<thelaser> Only dvds of the rc?
<macogw> ohsoferrety: sorry i use intel graphics *shrug*
<macogw> ohsoferrety: no, us
<jmg> cliffstah: dethklok > radiohead.
<alex_mayorga> macogw, I don't think so I can update just fine
<cliffstah> shush
<cliffstah> heathen
<aaroncampbell> macogw: people would have noticed...I've had the same problem after 3 installs over the last week
<ohsoferrety> Anyone know anything about nvidia drivers?
<macogw> aaroncampbell: weirddd...messed up dns?
<macogw> thelaser: where?? ive been trying to find a torrent to see
<macogw> *seed
<Demize> ohsoferrety: I do: They don't seem to work. :(
<alex_mayorga> ohsoferrety, did your video went south after latest updates?
<ohsoferrety> Not quite.
<thelaser> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/rc/
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<darkzero> I'm sure envy video install driver will be update soon for those who want to install their video card the easy way
<aaroncampbell> I can open conqueror, and get to http://security.ubuntu.com no problem...I get a directory listing with one link... an ubuntu dir
<alex_mayorga> ohsoferrety, what card you've got?
<thelaser> I don't see any cd images, unless yesterday's daily *is* the RC.
<contrast83> Anyone aware of a fix for the "no backlight on laptops" bug?
<ohsoferrety> alex_mayorga: NVIDIA GeForce 6100 (onboard)
<Demize> ohsoferrety: Which card? Sound or video?
<macogw> darkzero: restricted driver isnt easy?
<ohsoferrety> Demize: Video.
<alex_mayorga> ohsoferrety, I'm stuck at the vesa driver with a GeForce4 440 Go
<Demize> Mine works, but I don't know if mine is Nvidia or not.
<ohsoferrety> alex_mayorga: That sucks.
<spasticteapot> I think that GNOME is on the fritz.
<alex_mayorga> macogw, any pointers on my case?
<darkzero> <macogw>it easy but for those who want the latest driver
<spasticteapot> I just downloaded the latest updates, rebooted, and it told me the GNOME settings daemon is not working.
<contrast83> Or alternately, does the "no backlight" bug only occur with a certain kernel?
<ohsoferrety> Basically, my issue is that my screen randomly freezes when using Firefox without compiz, and will freeze right away if I load Firefox with compiz on.
<hjmills> hey, any estimated date for integration of evolution 2.14?
<alex_mayorga> spasticteapot, happen to me also
<Demize> Anyone know how to get my HDA NVIDIA/Symatel card working? From what I've, but I have Gusty now. seen on the forms it won't
<spasticteapot> Why is nothing zarking working with Ubuntu?
<macogw> alex_mayorga: nope
<alex_mayorga> spasticteapot, do an aptitude update/dist-upgrade and reboot, helped on my case
<spasticteapot> The release date is what, Wednesday?
<delight> thelaser: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/
<macogw> darkzero: umm...i wasnt aware "sudo ./nvidia-installer.sh" was difficult
<darkzero> thundersday
<aaroncampbell> macogw: I also noticed that it tried to check the CDROM...I put the beta CD back in, and the available packages skyrockets from 960 to 23113 packages
<darkzero> ooops
<macogw> spasticteapot: thursday
<alex_mayorga> =(
<darkzero> I meant thursday
<cliffstah> restart time, wish me luck :P
<Demize> Good luck!
<macogw> aaroncampbell: remove the cd rom from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<alex_mayorga> cliffstah, good luck
<cliffstah> lol thanks :-)
<darkzero> <macogw>lol, any its depend on how people install their driver
<alex_mayorga> macogw, where should I go, devel?
<alex_mayorga> is there a restricted drivers channel of sorts?
<thelaser> delight: ah, thanks muchly.
<darkzero> <  need to get myself a macbook soon
<Demize> Can anyone help me?
<macogw> alex_mayorga: this is about it..just ask now and then and an nvidia user may pop up
<darkzero> Demize with what?
<darkzero> <  ati user
<spasticteapot> darkzero: Nvidia for great win!
<hjmills> will evolution 2.14 make it into gutsy?
<spasticteapot> :P
<USMarine> < nvidia
<cliffstah> perfect :-)
<Demize> I have the HDA Nvidia / Sigmatel STAC9200 Audio card. It won't work, nobody on the forums has any info. I was wondering if anyone here could help.
<Demize> I'm also on Gusty, so that might work.
<darkzero> <spasticteapot>yeah I notice and I might switch with my new pc next year
<alex_mayorga> anyone knows how to install "the special legacy NVIDIA GPU driver releases." ??
<macogw> <-- intel. it never breaks.
<hjmills> alex_mayorga, yes
<alex_mayorga> hjmills, please save the day :)
<darkzero> anyone else love breaking their system beise me
<darkzero> lol
<hjmills> alex_mayorga, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<aaroncampbell> macogw: I did, and I'll try it again without the CD after the current update (about 350M to download)
<mrj> we wouldn't use gutsy if we didn't like breaking systems
<alex_mayorga> hjmills, let me try that
<alex_mayorga> hjmills, anything else afterwards?
<darkzero> lol
<hjmills> alex_mayorga, possibly edit the xorg.conf but afaik thats pretty much it. the xorg might be done in a post-inst script hopefully
<alex_mayorga> hjmills, what driver should I pick from then on, nv?
<pvandewyngaerde> can i make an encrypted partition, and make my PC only start if my  USB stick , with the encryption key is in ?
<darkzero> I'm curious, what the max memory everyone install on their system for performance
<alex_mayorga> darkzero, as much as you can
<alex_mayorga> I have only 128 MB here and it goes fine
<darkzero> <alex_mayorga>I know but I want to know what they have now
<hjmills> alex_mayorga, no, nvidia for the official, binary, 3d driver. nv is just the open source driver with no 3d support
<macogw> alex_mayorga: nv = open source driver. no 3d
<alex_mayorga> hjmills, OK, let me try that, thanks in advance
<macogw> oh
<macogw> what he said
<hjmills> alex_mayorga, there is also another driver which i cant remember the name of which is open source and does do 3d but thats in dev stll
<hjmills> alex_mayorga, good luck,
<hjmills> night all
<macogw> darkzero: i have 1GB, my mom has 768MB, and my dad's linux box (he doesn't use it, siblings do) has 192MB (that's running Debian though)
<darkzero> <macogw>i see, thanks
<cmp5> anyone know why evince 2.20.0 on gutsy would show only a blank window when opening pdfs?
<darkzero> be surprising if someone here is using 8gb of memory
<gnomefreak> macogw: not possible atm i think 3gig mem is max i know its less than 8gig without hacking it)
<macogw> gnomefreak: er....why are you tellling me that?
<macogw> its more like 3.2G really
<macogw> you can get >4G with 64bit
<macogw> i mean, if you have 4G on 32bit, it only sees like 3.2G
<gnomefreak> macogw: sorry it was for darkzero
<macogw> because a few of the registers get ignored
<macogw> or used for something else
<darkzero> gnomefreak, that respone to me
<macogw> at least, ive read that's the eason
<darkzero> lol
<Moduliz0r> I can't wait for the official release :D
<gnomefreak> Moduliz0r: what do you expect the final release to have that it doesnt have now?
<kRush> less bugs =p
<Moduliz0r> gnomefreak: Yeah
<Moduliz0r> i have 2 Desktop bits in Places
<Moduliz0r> it did have a load of doubles
<gnomefreak> Moduliz0r: yep
<Moduliz0r> but I'll be happier to know I'm running an official release when I can
<Moduliz0r> :D 5 days or so
<USMarine> i'm running an oficial release
<Moduliz0r> :O
<Moduliz0r> of 7.10?
<USMarine> it's just no the final yet
<darkzero> what missing in gutsy repository is libxine-extracodecs
<Moduliz0r> haha
<Moduliz0r> Ok then I mean the final
<Moduliz0r> you IRC guys are so picky
<USMarine> ye, i am with girls indeed
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<darkzero> why are we picky?
<darkzero> lol
<Moduliz0r> just picking out the little mistakes of a newbie
<Moduliz0r> ^_^
<USMarine> well, i don't know if you're a newbie
<USMarine> it doesn't say that in your nick
<kRush> will .23 kernel make it into gutsy?
<USMarine> it doesn't say im a newbie either in my nick
<crdlb> kRush, no
<USMarine> kRush: yes, maybe not in time of the first release
<Moduliz0r[Newbie> now it does
<darkzero> < still a new but getting to pro soon
<jojo4u> ... well the release candidate is on cdimage/release.ubuntu now. but no reference on the main page or devel-announce or the wiki. is this intentional? just wondering.
<darkzero> hehehe
<crdlb> kRush, 22 was chosen months ago
<kRush> ok thx
<crdlb> it's *way* too late to switch kernel release
<Moduliz0r|Newbie> meh, ubuntu works already
<darkzero> once I learn all there is aout linux, I might be exspire to be a programmer myself
<Moduliz0r|Newbie> isn't that the main thing?
<darkzero> Anyway, I'm off now
<darkzero> later all
* USMarine turns darkzero off
<Moduliz0r|Newbie> Loller.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:gnomefreak] : Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Gutsy Gibbon" | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | This channel is for Gutsy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty join #ubuntu | Remember Gutsy still has bugs so please file them as you find them | Gutsy release canidate has been release | see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/RC to test.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ChaosParser> USMarine: What was that supposed to mean?
<Moduliz0r|Newbie> Is Compiz Fusion included in the beta release of 7.10?
<riotkittie> Moduliz0r|Newbie: yes
<Moduliz0r|Newbie> ok cool
<ohsoferrety> THIS is what happens. My PC just locked up again ironically on nvidia's own website: http://ferretton.mine.nu/strangeness.jpg
<Moduliz0r|Newbie> i need to restart but i have 300odd updates to do first
<USMarine> ChaosParser: ?
<USMarine> Moduliz0r|Newbie: yes
<Moduliz0r|Newbie> do the nvidia restricted drivers enable  TV-out?
<USMarine> didn' try it yet
<Moduliz0r|Newbie> OK
<USMarine> but think so
<Moduliz0r|Newbie> Cool
<Moduliz0r|Newbie> Well it doesn't matter much anyway, I don't have a HDTV and my card only outputs HDTV i think
<Eminence> (gusty beta) my xorg.conf is configured to use the 'nv' driver, but a lsmod reports that 'nvidia' is loaded.  any idea what's up with this?
<savvas> ohsoferrety: maybe a flash problem
<Moduliz0r|Newbie> SMB support is awesome :)
<ohsoferrety> savvas: This never happened before
<USMarine> Eminence: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite -d 24
<savvas> ohsoferrety: uname -r
<savvas> ohsoferrety: actually: uname -a
<ohsoferrety> savvas: Linux ferret 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Wed Oct 10 06:00:47 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<savvas> ok I'll be quiet now
<savvas> :P
<Eminence> USMarine, ok.  that seems to have changed my xorg.conf to use the 'nvidia' driver instead
<USMarine> Eminence: no shit
<Moduliz0r|Newbie> haha
<ohsoferrety> savvas: Lol, what do you mean?
<savvas> skipping non-regular file "ubuntu-7.10-rc-desktop-amd64.iso"
<savvas> skipping non-regular file "ubuntu-7.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso"
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> rsync doesn't work anymore?
<USMarine> Eminence: you need to restart the Xserver to update
<Moduliz0r> is .iso an open format?
<savvas> Moduliz0r: well.. I think so, mkisofs uses it
<Moduliz0r> well it's mighty popular
<Moduliz0r> so i hope it is :|
<thelaser> savvas: you need -L
<thelaser> to follow the link
<MisterN> .iso is just the file system used on CDs
<MisterN> be it open or not
<Eminence> so here's another question. why does 'nvidia-settings' report that i'm not using the NVIDIA X driver (whereas as far as i can tell, i am)
<savvas> thelaser: cheers :)
<Moduliz0r> have you restarted the X Server?
<USMarine> Eminence: you didn't restart the Xserver
<Eminence> yes, i did
<Moduliz0r> again?
<Moduliz0r> did you have to re-login?
<Eminence> i even get the fancy nvidia splash graphic
<Moduliz0r> hmm
<Eminence> yes, i logged out, and ctrl+alt+backspace
<Moduliz0r> didn't it used to be Shift+Backspace? that was annoying
<riotkittie> nice. gparted is playing hide and seek.
<Moduliz0r> gparted is a life saver
<Moduliz0r> ./eLife Saver
<riotkittie> argh.
<USMarine> Eminence: try restarting though i'm not sure if it will do any difference since that's quite odd
<savvas> riotkittie: gksu gparted :p
<Eminence> i have also tried running the driver installer from nvidia's website, with no luck (that is, nvidia-settings still reports that i'm not using an nvidia driver)
<Moduliz0r> gparted is on the live cd but i'm not sure if I can find it on an installed system
<riotkittie> savvas: i may be clueless, but i'm not /that/ far gone :P
<Moduliz0r> might have to install it
<Moduliz0r> :|
<savvas> riotkittie: you said it was hiding.. I thought I might give it a hand to reveal itself :p
<Moduliz0r> it seems to have gone away
<riotkittie> i had it running, and it closed itself when i deactivated one of my /swaps
<Eminence> USMarine, i've tried restarting before.  (doing so again to be sure) but i have a feeling that it won't make any difference either
<savvas> Moduliz0r: it's packed for the live cd, but not for the installation
<Moduliz0r> savvas: Thought so
<savvas> s/for/in
<TFrog> i'm curious as to how stable gutsy gibon beta is and if the ATI proprietary drivers work without issue
<kristjan_> what happened with kdm? why do I have to "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" in order to see changes made to kdmtheme?
<savvas> TFrog: the release candidate is out
<USMarine> TFrog: i have some issues
<TFrog> ty savvas. i'll have to update and download an image for backup purposes
<jburris> the ATI drivers are working for me, but the effects won't enable
<riotkittie> ah ha. turning /swap on has the same effect. i've never seen gparted do this. then again, i usually use the gparted live CD
<TFrog> what issues USMarine?
<Eminence> also, unrelated i think, but i'll mention it anyway:  during shutdown, it appears to hang at 'Stopping network connection manager NetworkManager'  and 2 minutes later: 'run-parts: /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager existed with return code 2'
<USMarine> sometimes my icons don't open in tray
<USMarine> and open like normal windows
<TFrog> ah. could be a video issue
<Eminence> anybody happen to know if is this a known issue?
<TFrog> my only other question is how well does ndiswrapper work in the new release. i had issues with fiesty. turned out to be the driver itself
<USMarine> all my hardware works with native drivers
<riotkittie>  segmentation fault. ah ha.
<Moduliz0r> driver support in ubuntu is pretty good
<TFrog> USMarine, i hate the native driver for broadcom. it's just another windows hack as i see it
<riotkittie> i have the native driver for ralink :(
<TFrog> sorry Moduliz0r, i'm a KDE fan myself
<USMarine> mine is an Aethos
<Moduliz0r> :P
<TFrog> i could only wish i had Atheros in this Compaq laptop
<USMarine> kde ftw
<Eminence> i've had some issues with the native broadcom driver, too.  seems my card will refuse to talk to some access points
<Moduliz0r> me ftw!
<USMarine> since Acer didn't release 64bit drivers
<USMarine> i switched to linux
<savvas> oh god no, no more ftw, you wow maniacs are all over irc! :p
<Moduliz0r> Sony lacks for 64bit drivers and any Linux drivers
<Moduliz0r> they can rot in hell
<savvas> no offense btw :)
<Danaman5> If I have the gutsy beta, do I need to do anything special to upgrade to the Gutsy RC?
<USMarine> yeah, wait
<riotkittie> ftw ftl
<TFrog> i won't run the 64 bit till there is enough true 64 bit software for it
<Moduliz0r> wow maniacs? World of warcraft?
<ChaosParser> Danaman5: It'll tell you.
<Moduliz0r> World of Warcraft := Sucks
<Danaman5> ChaosParser: I just ran the updater, and it didn't tell me
<Stevethepirate> no, its WoW == Sucks, returns true
<savvas> riotkittie: I could expand ftl to my judgement.. :p
<Moduliz0r> yay
<TFrog> ty for the information folks. later
<Moduliz0r> Sony == WoW also returns true
<ChaosParser> Danaman5: The updates will update you as needed.
<Moduliz0r> Sony==Sucks->Output=True
<savvas> Stevethepirate: yo pirate stevey, did you fix that machine?
<ChaosParser> Danaman5: So when Gutsy goes live, you'll have it if you update.
<Stevethepirate> savvas: yeah
<Stevethepirate> stupid fricken gdm-custom-config
<ChaosParser> Moduliz0r: I love my Vaio desktop, tyvm.
<Stevethepirate> had like a lame line in it
<savvas> Stevethepirate: removed and reinstalled the nvidia drivers? :p
<Moduliz0r> haha
<Moduliz0r> I hate Sony's software
<Stevethepirate> savvas: got compiz working as well
<savvas> ah, heh
<USMarine> Stevethepirate: i knew you were lame
<Stevethepirate> USMarine: luls
<Moduliz0r> They don't acknowledge: a) Linux, b) x64 Operating Systems in general
<Stevethepirate> from a dude with "US" in their nae
<alex_mayorga> amyone with experience with the geforce4 go 440 card?
<MisterN> Moduliz0r: and anything from sony, eh?
<Moduliz0r> it doesnt exist in their eyes
<savvas> congrats.. or.. gdmgrats in this matter :)
<Stevethepirate> i would stfu about 1) lame 2) stupid
<filthpig> how is the support for prism chipsets in gutsy? I know ralink is finally working better.. I'm specifically wondering about a ZyXEL/ZyAIR B-120
<Stevethepirate> savvas: my sound is phail though
<Danaman5> ChaosParser: Ok, maybe it already updated me, it just didn't call it an RC upgrade.  Thanks
<MisterN> Moduliz0r: users who don't like rootkits don't exist either... for sony
<Stevethepirate> /dev/dsp does not exist
<riotkittie> finally working better? hee. hee. hee. <dies>
<Moduliz0r> true
<USMarine> Stevethepirate: at least i have net, can't say the same about most pirates
<savvas> Stevethepirate: cat /proc/asound/cards
<ChaosParser> Moduliz0r: If you're using linux, why do you care about the software from a company in bed with Microsoft?
<riotkittie> well wait. my ralink doesnt freeze my system in gutsy. that was a step up :P
<Stevethepirate> savvas: nothing there
<Moduliz0r> Heh, the "Most users, I think don't know what a rootkit is..." quote :P
<Stevethepirate> /proc/asound doesn't exist
<Moduliz0r> I used to use XP x64 about 20 minutes ago
<ChaosParser> Danaman5: You are using Gutsy, right?
<Moduliz0r> so I do care
<savvas> Stevethepirate: lspci and paste it somewhere, like http://pastebin.ca
<ChaosParser> Moduliz0r: Oh, you're a brand-n00b.
<slasher> yo
<ChaosParser> Welcome.
<Danaman5> ChaosParser: Yes, I am
<Moduliz0r> I've used ubuntu before
<ohsoferrety> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Moduliz0r> but i changed graphics card and couldn't be bothered to change configs
<savvas> Stevethepirate: also include this: sudo lshw
<filthpig> riotkittie: there you go ;)
<savvas> ohsoferrety: i prefer the canadians :P
<savvas> lol
<filthpig> Also my Linksys WUSB54GC (rt73) went from not working (with WEP enabled) in feisty to working in gutsy.. Although it dies randomly and requires unplugging and replugging
<ohsoferrety> hahaha
<savvas> we have a copy-cat among us!
<RootKitty> :O
<RootKitty> mine is RootKitty
<RootKitty> not Riotkittie
<savvas> so?
<RootKitty> :|
<savvas> you're still a copy-cat :p
<filthpig> hey it's been a long day, cut me some slack :p
<RootKitty> i copied sony?
<Stevethepirate> http://pastebin.ca/733618 @ savvas
<filthpig> not slackware, though
<savvas> let's see
<alex_mayorga> anyone that might help me get out of 800*600 video?
<savvas> Stevethepirate: you haven't posted a bug about it have you?
<Stevethepirate> No.
<RootKitty> tbh I'd have thought this nick would be registered
<riotkittie> i bet i look better in a dress.
<riotkittie> then again, maybe not. D:
<ChaosParser> alex_mayorga: Video card?
<filthpig> there are very few kitties in the linuxing world :p
<savvas> #
<savvas> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<RootKitty> i look better bundled on a Sony Music CD
<savvas> it should work :\
<Stevethepirate> savvas: if only.
<Stevethepirate> I'm asking another dude in #alsa
<RootKitty> I also look better when caught changing CD drivers
<alex_mayorga> ChaosParser,  nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go]  [10de:0174]  (rev a3) according to lspci -nn
<ChaosParser> alex_mayorga: Does it show as installed in the restricted driver manager?
<USMarine> alex_mayorga: how big is your monitor?
<alex_mayorga> USMarine, 26"
<RootKitty> i'm stuck in some weird box resolution
<RootKitty> but i haven't restarted since i installed the restricted drivers
<Stevethepirate> savvas: gutsy's been okay.
<ChaosParser> alex_mayorga: Just edit your xorg.  sudo gedit etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stevethepirate> with the exception of my video problems..
<ChaosParser> alex_mayorga: throw the desired resolution in front of all the others, everywhere a resolution is listed.
<alex_mayorga> ChaosParser, it shows ans in use and has a checkbox that is checked and a green check
<ChaosParser> Gutsy is a godsend.
<ChaosParser> It's easier to install than windows now.
<Stevethepirate> Luls
<Moduliz0r> Gutsy is cool
<savvas> Stevethepirate: laptop?
<Stevethepirate> desktop
<ChaosParser> Stevethepirate: whats your problem?
<filthpig> there is one bug in the ubuntu installer that annoys me though
<alex_mayorga> ChaosParser, let me try that
#ubuntu+1 2007-10-12
<filthpig> the timezones are messed up
<Moduliz0r> heh
<USMarine> alex_mayorga: also do after sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite -d 24
<alex_mayorga> ChaosParser, any "automatic" way?
<Stevethepirate> ChaosParser: like, no /dev/dsp, no /proc/asound, no audio in general
<ChaosParser> alex_mayorga: Not if the proper resolution isn't listed under screen resolution, no.
<Demize> Gusty is awesome.
<USMarine> you don't need guts with gutsy
<alex_mayorga> ChaosParser, let me try, hope I'll not worsen it
<ChaosParser> alex_mayorga: its really simple, I promise.
<filthpig> the ubuntu installer says london/UK is GMT+1 and Central Europe is +2, but London -is- GMT, and central europe is gmt+1
<USMarine> alex_mayorga: back it up before you edit it
<FrankH> is anyone having trouble with the master volume control in gutsy?
<Demize> Gusty is great without sound/etc/modules.
<Demize> ...
<Demize> No idea why that happened...
<ChaosParser> FrankH: Nope.
<Stevethepirate> ChaosParser: any ideas?
<savvas> Stevethepirate: cat /etc/modules
<FrankH> i'm using an intel sound card with a conextant chip
<filthpig> igh, I'm in windows
* filthpig hurries to a reboot
<FrankH> the volume is full blast all the time
<savvas> Stevethepirate: do you see snd-hda-intel there?
<Stevethepirate> no, fuse and lp
<alex_mayorga> USMarine, what about dpkg-reconfigure something
<savvas> Stevethepirate: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<savvas> Stevethepirate: alsamixer
<USMarine> alex_mayorga: try that
<Stevethepirate> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<savvas> hm
<USMarine> but don't use something
<alex_mayorga> USMarine, what would be something?
<Stevethepirate> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<USMarine> rather xserver-xorg
<alex_mayorga> ChaosParser, on the file you mentioned I see my card as Failsafe Device, is that right?
<ChaosParser> alex_mayorga: Don't actually worry about the contents of the file other than the resolutions.  anywhere you see resolutions listed, just put the one you want in front of them in the same format.
<savvas> Stevethepirate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto?highlight=%28hda%29
<FrankH> Stevethepirate:  that didn't work
<USMarine> alex_mayorga: sudo nvidia-xconfig --mode=1600x1200
<FrankH> checking website
<USMarine> sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite -d 24  nvidia-xconfig --mode=1600x1200
<USMarine> oops
<USMarine> sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite -d 24  --mode=1600x1200
<alex_mayorga> USMarine, would that be the same as ChaosParser suggest?
<savvas> FrankH: you mean recompiling alsa?
<FrankH> this card worked with the previous two releases of ubuntu. not sure why it doesn't work now.
<ChaosParser> alex_mayorga: Nope.  What I said is safer.
<USMarine> alex_mayorga: nop, you could break xorg easier by doing what he said
* alex_mayorga confused
<ChaosParser> oh please.  one resolution is hardly going to break xorg.
<ChaosParser> And its not like its hard to fix.
<ChaosParser> alex_mayorga: wanna just pastebin the entirety of your xorg?
<alex_mayorga> ChaosParser, of course, why not
<alex_mayorga> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Moduliz0r> i have an idea for the ubuntu pastebin service
<nzero> k
<Moduliz0r> when you post something, it could automatically post in the channel that <theirname> has posted something to the pastebin at <url to post>
<alex_mayorga> ChaosParser, actually I can attach it to this bug 146706 if you thin it's useful
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146706 in xorg "[Gutsy Beta]  Live cd graphics fail with nvidia geforce4 440 go " [Undecided,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146706
<Moduliz0r> they do that in the Free Pascal room
<Moduliz0r> channel*
<nzero> could become troublesome
<nzero> flood the channel
<Moduliz0r> it doesn't seem to get abused at freepascal
<savvas> Stevethepirate: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r`
<PSPJunkie> Was directed here :D
<PSPJunkie> [19:32]  <PSPJunkie> Hey, I run they gutsy beta on my macbook, and it ran fine until i let adept_update update my comp, and now it doesn't want to charge.
<PSPJunkie> [19:32]  <PSPJunkie> Anyone know a fix?
<PSPJunkie> (Why type it twice, right?)
<Stevethepirate> savvas: wait a sec
<ChaosParser> alex_mayorga: Did you have absolutely no graphics wit the live cd?
<Moduliz0r> yay updates finished
<savvas> Stevethepirate: oh, you're trying the alsa compilation? do try it, i think that works for the most of you
<Stevethepirate> savvas: yeah.. asking a #alsa dude is a long shot though :P
<nzero> man i am having major graphics issues all of a sudden
<alex_mayorga> ChaosParser, I'm actually seeing other bug I think, my video used to work flawlessly on Tribe 5, but latest updates broke it :(
<alex_mayorga> I didn't used the live cd, just aptitude dist-upgrade, but is the exact same card
<savvas> Stevethepirate: you have the info on the wiki help site I pasted before
<ChaosParser> alex_mayorga: I'd hardly call a minor resolution issue broken.... unless there are other issues?
<Moduliz0r> why do I have Desktop twice in my Places menu?
<nzero> wait this a global bug thing
<Stevethepirate> savvas: yeah.. i'll look at that.. rather trying the human support first here..
<Stevethepirate> don't wanna screw something up
<nzero> my broken X system will heal from updates
<alex_mayorga> let say that almost anything is usable at 800*600 nowadays
<alex_mayorga> Moduliz0r, known bug
<savvas> Stevethepirate: well ok, if you're not doing anything else, at least try reinstall the modules, the --reinstall command I said previously
<Stevethepirate> yeah
<Moduliz0r> ok
<Stevethepirate> done that
<Stevethepirate> get an error
<Stevethepirate> i'll pastebin it
<savvas> Stevethepirate: ok waiting :)
<alex_mayorga> Moduliz0r, bug 122602
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122602 in gnome-panel "Duplicated entries in Places Menu" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122602
<Moduliz0r> will updates fix it?
<savvas> no updates will fix you!
<Moduliz0r> oh
<Stevethepirate> savvas: http://pastebin.ca/733638
<Moduliz0r> yeah^^
<Moduliz0r> just read what the bot said :P
<alex_mayorga> Moduliz0r, don't know, I've pulled every update minutes ago and I still see the duplicates
<Moduliz0r> hmm
<DM|> anyone else ever experience a vfat USB HDD suddenly turning read only?
<savvas> Stevethepirate: sudo apt-get install timidity && sudo apt-get -f install
<FrankH> Stevethepirate:  when i adjust the PCM in alsamixer that works
<schwiz> someone jsut referred me here.  I am having problems getting ubuntu installed.  when i load the 7.04 cd I get the boot menu but when i select install/live I just get a blank screen even if I select gui safe mode.  So someone told me to try 7.10 but when I try that it can't see my RAID array it only sees 3 seperate disks
<wims> anyone know any compiz fusion repositories for gutsy ?
<alex_mayorga> ChaosParser, USMarine, so how do I go about getting a better resolution for my video?
<mc44> wims: it comes with compiz fusion...
<wims> oh ok
<Stevethepirate> savvas: same error
<Moduliz0r> "Not all updates can be installed"
<Moduliz0r> ?
<alex_mayorga> schwiz, it might be you need the alternate disk
<Moduliz0r> Partial Upgrade?
<Moduliz0r> whats going on
<savvas> Stevethepirate: sudo dpkg --configure timidity
<savvas> Moduliz0r: you're being terrorized by updates
<Moduliz0r> OH GOD
<schwiz> raid install disk?  where can I find that?
<Moduliz0r> what do i do!?
<Stevethepirate> savvas: same errors
<savvas> Moduliz0r: you partial upgrade, reboot, and install the rest :p
<Moduliz0r> ok
<ChaosParser> alex_mayorga: just edit the xorg.
<ChaosParser> alex_mayorga: it really takes less than 2 minutes to fix.
<DM|> Anyone know what mount option i should put in nautillus to have a USB HDD to mount under a non root group id
<Stevethepirate> savvas: like, won't dpkg
<savvas> Stevethepirate: were you... installing/reinstall alsa or something?
<Stevethepirate> dist-upgrade
<Stevethepirate> to gutsy
<robinson> running Gutsy Kubuntu on my laptop. For volume control, the master channel has no effect on volume, but PCM does.. How do i fix this?
<robinson> or, how can i map the laptop volume buttons to control the PCM channel instead?
<FrankH> robinson:  same problem
<robinson> seems to be an Alsa problem..
<robinson> running alsamixer in the console yields the same results
<robinson> does it do the same in Ubnutu/GNome?
<savvas> Stevethepirate: your apt is broken :\
<FrankH> robinson:  did you have the same problem in feisty?
<Stevethepirate> savvas: lies :P
<Stevethepirate> well.
<robinson> FrankH: no, worked fine
<Stevethepirate> let me remove timidity
<Stevethepirate> and reget it?
<savvas> Stevethepirate: sudo dpkg -r timidity
<FrankH> me too
<savvas> Stevethepirate: try :)
<Stevethepirate> okay
<Stevethepirate> now?
<savvas> sure
<Moduliz0r> steam wont believe Cedega that I'm running XP :(
<FrankH> can we get a bug report filed for this?
<robinson> FrankH: i have located the xmodmap file that tells the volume buttons what to do, but i dont know what to change the entries to for PCM to be affteced
<savvas> we have 5 more minutes till I crash
<Stevethepirate> sudo apt-get install timidity?
<aaroncampbell> How can I tell KDE to use 1680x1050 for my monitor?  I have an ATI card
<boris55> will the 3d effects be on the live cd or do I need to intall?
<Moduliz0r> i'll be back in a bit
<Stevethepirate> savvas: same error now
<savvas> Stevethepirate: try again: sudo apt-get -f install
<alex_mayorga> ChaosParser, this is the only line that seems a resolution in there Modes		"800x600"
<Stevethepirate> fail
<Stevethepirate> should i try a new mirror quick?
<Stevethepirate> or something
<savvas> hrm..
<alex_mayorga> ChaosParser, where do I add the new one, please excuse my lack of knowledge on all this
<ChaosParser> alex_mayorga: so throw the resolution you want in front of it.
<ChaosParser> ex:
<Stevethepirate> savvas: is that a yes/no?
<savvas> Stevethepirate: apt-cache policy timidity
<ChaosParser> Modes "1024x768" "800x600"
<alex_mayorga> OKy
<ChaosParser> alex_mayorga: Then save, and restart your xserver with a ctrl+alt_backspace
<Stevethepirate> Installed: 2.13.2-15ubuntu1
<Stevethepirate>   Candidate: 2.13.2-15ubuntu1
<Stevethepirate>   Version table:
<Stevethepirate>  *** 2.13.2-15ubuntu1 0
<Stevethepirate>         500 http://ftp.leg.uct.ac.za gutsy/universe Packages
<Stevethepirate>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<savvas> it's ok
<Stevethepirate> so, what does that entail?
<alex_mayorga> ChaosParser, restarting, thanks, let see how it goes
<savvas> Stevethepirate: try again: sudo dpkg -r timidity-interfaces-extra
<Stevethepirate> done that
<Stevethepirate> now?
<savvas> Stevethepirate: no errors? continue: sudo dpkg -r timidity
<Stevethepirate> oka
<Stevethepirate> both removed
<Stevethepirate> now?
<savvas> Stevethepirate: sudo apt-get -f install
<robinson> FrankH: looks like a bug report is filed
<robinson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/alsa-driver/+bug/149622
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149622 in alsa-driver "Only PCM volume control takes effect" [Unknown,In progress] 
<FrankH> robinson:  cool
<robinson> d@mn, that was cool
<Stevethepirate> savvas: mustn't i re apt-get timidity?
<robinson> that guy even has my exact model of laptop
<savvas> Stevethepirate: if it wants it, it will ask for it
<FrankH> thanks for your help Stevethepirate and robinson
<Stevethepirate> FrankH: me?
<alex_mayorga> ChaosParser, didn't help I'm back at 800*600 :(
<Stevethepirate> i haven't helped.
<Stevethepirate> but okaty
<FrankH> alsa problem
<savvas> Stevethepirate: well?
<alex_mayorga> ChaosParser, thank you anyway
<FrankH> later
<savvas> sorry to rush you, but I'm a bit tired, I'd like to get this done and go :)
<PSPJunkie> Well, if anyone knows why the macbook won't charge, i'd appreciate it, i know you guys are busy
<ChaosParser> alex_mayorga: that's... odd, I'm sorry.
<alex_mayorga> PSPJunkie, do you have the latest updates
* savvas pokes Stevethepirate 
<ChaosParser> alex_mayorga: Pastebin your xorg?
<PSPJunkie> alex_mayorga: I have the first beta installed. charging was fine until i let adept get all the updates
<Stevethepirate> savvas: still no sound.
<Stevethepirate> :(
<savvas> Stevethepirate: who cares about the sound! i'm fixing your apt! :p
<alex_mayorga> PSPJunkie, do  sudo aptitude update and then sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<savvas> Stevethepirate: no errors in the apt-get -f install ?
<alex_mayorga> PSPJunkie, I saw a bunch of ACPI updates lately
<Stevethepirate> savvas: no problems any more
<Stevethepirate> however
<Stevethepirate> still no sound
<PSPJunkie> Okay, thanks
<savvas> Stevethepirate: try again: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Stevethepirate> i'll come back tomorrow
<MasterShrek> PSPJunkie, i got the psp toolchain installed finally :)
<PSPJunkie> Nice :D
<Stevethepirate> savvas: that returns nothing
<PSPJunkie> Let me know if you need help
<savvas> ;)
<MasterShrek> now i gotta figure out how to use it, things dont like to compile for me
<savvas> Stevethepirate: alsamixer
<Stevethepirate> wtf
<Stevethepirate> wtf
<Stevethepirate> now alsamixer works
<Stevethepirate> nice
<Stevethepirate> nice
<Stevethepirate> nice
<savvas> Stevethepirate: press ESCAPE :p
<alex_mayorga> ChaosParser, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40318/
<PSPJunkie> MasterShrek: Can you compile any of the samples?
<savvas> Stevethepirate: gksu gedit /etc/modules
<PSPJunkie> MasterShrek: Rather, answer that in #psp-programming xD
<savvas> Stevethepirate: add this in a new line: snd-hda-intel
<Stevethepirate> No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported.
<Stevethepirate> okay
<Stevethepirate> added
<savvas> Stevethepirate: add one more empty line
<savvas> save & exit
<Stevethepirate> okay
<Stevethepirate> done
<Stevethepirate> now, demux?
<Stevethepirate> "No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported."
<savvas> Stevethepirate: reboot that machine
<Stevethepirate> get that in amarok
<Stevethepirate> okay
<Stevethepirate> brb
<Moduliz0r> how do I bring up the main compiz config?
<savvas> if I got $1 for each person I helped, I'd be a millionnaire :p
<alex_mayorga> savvas, It'll come, eventually
<Moduliz0r> if I got 1 for each person I'd annoyed, I'd be a billionaire
<Moduliz0r> if it's compiz fusion, how do I get my magically nice themes up?
<savvas> you mean emerald?
<Moduliz0r> yeh
<Stevethepirate> savvas: okay, back
<savvas> Stevethepirate: sudo apt-get install lame vorbis-tools flac ffmpeg liblame0
<savvas> (yeah lame ;p)
<savvas> Moduliz0r: there's emerald-themes, only emerald package I'm afraid
<Moduliz0r> ok
<savvas> Moduliz0r: there's no* :)
<Stevethepirate> savvas:
<Stevethepirate> okay done
<Moduliz0r> do you know how I get my compiz config gui open?
<Moduliz0r> i dont know all my hotkeys, etc
<savvas> Stevethepirate: close and restart amarok and try play your files
<Stevethepirate> No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported.
<savvas> Stevethepirate: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Stevethepirate> amarok seems to think its using xine as decoder
<Stevethepirate> ubuntu
<savvas> Stevethepirate: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<Stevethepirate> oh
<Stevethepirate> thats whu
<Stevethepirate> *why
<Stevethepirate> i had gstreamer 8
<savvas> let's hope so
<Stevethepirate> lol @ the package names..
<Stevethepirate> -ugly
<Stevethepirate> 0bad
<Stevethepirate> *-bad
<Stevethepirate> lols
<savvas> hey, don't mock them! :P they are ugly open-source-wise! :P
<Stevethepirate> lol
<Stevethepirate> ldconfig taking its sweet time.
<savvas> Moduliz0r: the config's not installed by default
<Moduliz0r> what package is the config?
<bastid_raZor> Stevethepirate: ever get your monitor working correctly? resolution that is?
<savvas> Moduliz0r: compizconfig-settings-manager
<Moduliz0r> thanks
<savvas> n/p :)
<megaqwerty> really quick question. In Pidgin, where is Direct Connect located?
<savvas> bastid_raZor: yeah he fixed it, now we're fixing the sound ;p
<bastid_raZor> savvas: awesome. seems him and i both had similiar issues with different fixes.
<savvas> bastid_raZor: you don't want to see the log :P
<sonic_> Having issues burning with k3b in gutsy.  Im trying to burn an ISO and I keep getting "Cdrecord has no permission to open device"
<Stevethepirate> savvas: same error
<bastid_raZor> savvas: heh
<pestilence> the brightness and crt/lcd function button combos stopped working for me in gutsy.  any ideas on how to get them working again?
<savvas> Stevethepirate: try play the files in totem
<megaqwerty> sonic_: you need to open k3b as root i.e. gksudo k3b
<robinson> sonic: had the same problem trying to burn an audio cd
<sonic_> well that doesnt sound like a very prefferable solution
<Stevethepirate> Audio codec 'MPEG 1 Layer 3 VBR' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<savvas> whaaa
<robinson> megaqwerty: didnt have that problem in feisty
<megaqwerty> robinson: *shrugs* I did
<sonic_> Ive been using k3b fine since edgy
<robinson> they need to add "k3bsetup"
<Stevethepirate> sonic_: try nero linux 3 :P
<savvas> Stevethepirate: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg libxine1-plugins
* savvas shakes his fist!
<sonic_> I did remove evms cause I was having cpu hogging issues and swap wasnt loading
<sonic_> could that be a cause
<Stevethepirate> victory
<savvas> finally!
<Stevethepirate> ubotu: +1 savvas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1 savvas - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sinX_> so, if I have gutsy beta, do I now have RC?
<Stevethepirate> sighs
<sonic_> and no. I have no interest in nero.  Ive been using k3b since red hat 7.1.  I happen to love it
<savvas> lol
<Stevethepirate> the sound actually -sounds- better
<Stevethepirate> like seriously
<savvas> yeah, the no sound experience is bad :p
<Stevethepirate> no
<Stevethepirate> like, i'm listening on my B&W's
<savvas> Stevethepirate: next time you break the apt, I'll personally come and kill you! :p
<Stevethepirate> and its hot :P
<Stevethepirate> savvas: i think its our local mirror that is f**ked
<Stevethepirate> savvas: B&W speakers + Yamaha amp >> *
<Stevethepirate> wait
<Stevethepirate> i missed something
<savvas> Stevethepirate: hm.. well change to another one, uk.archive.ubuntu.com has been very good to me
<pestilence> what i'd like to know is how you get sound in black and white.
<Stevethepirate> savvas: this mirror is local for me..
<Stevethepirate> [i'm at university] 
<Stevethepirate> so, we own leg.uct.ac.za
<Stevethepirate> :P
<stdin> sonic_: what does "ls -l /dev/dvd" show?
<savvas> oooh...
<savvas> :\
<tonyyarusso> So, I just upgraded to Gutsy, and I want to mess with desktop effects stuff, which I just enabled.  However, I can't figure out what I need to press to activate the 'scale' plugin, nor how to find a nice interface for configuring options.
<savvas> gimme gimme!
<savvas> lol
<Stevethepirate> savvas: the thing is.. i think i was part way though a dist-upgrade when they were updating server
<Stevethepirate> thats what i rate
<lee__> Hello
<sonic_> stdin: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-10-11 16:06 /dev/dvd -> scd0
* Stevethepirate ssh's savvas a cookie
<savvas> Stevethepirate: probably, that's why update-manager -d is not a good idea :)
<Stevethepirate> lols
<Stevethepirate> u from england?
<Stevethepirate> [guessing from the mirror] 
<savvas> no, serbia :p
<stdin> sonic_: that's ok, now what about "ls -l /dev/scd0" ?
<Stevethepirate> luls
<Stevethepirate> ze Russians ?
<Stevethepirate> :P
<savvas> the rs. mirrors are 1-2 weeks behind
<lee__> how do we chance the text size?
<sonic_> stdin: brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2007-10-11 11:06 /dev/scd0
<savvas> I'm serbian / cypriot actually
<Stevethepirate> hmm
<Stevethepirate> interesting
<savvas> I study here though, so I use this nationality :P
<Stevethepirate> Lols
<alex_mayorga> tonyyarusso, sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<megaqwerty> really quick question. In Pidgin, where is Direct Connect located?
<Stevethepirate> savvas: my dads visiting belgrade next week..
<alex_mayorga> savvas, want another cookie? :)
<tonyyarusso> alex_mayorga: thanks, I'll try that.
<stdin> sonic_: so far so good, "ls -l /usr/bin/wodim"
<Stevethepirate> for some random reason :P
<Stevethepirate> anyways
<sonic_> stdin: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 359116 2007-09-16 17:17 /usr/bin/wodim
<Stevethepirate> i'm broken
<savvas> alex_mayorga: can it wait? :P what's the problem?
<Stevethepirate> 15 hours of linux-fixing and coding...
<alex_mayorga> tonyyarusso, then System > Prefs> Adfvanced Desktop Effects
<Stevethepirate> rapage
<robinson> sonic: so far, all my stuff has been the same as yours too
<sonic_> stdin: could me removing evms have any impact?
<lee__> woa this is cool
<stdin> sonic_: there's the problem... it's got the wrong permissions
<robinson> what is evms?
<savvas> lol Stevethepirate :) enjoy your system ;)
<alex_mayorga> savvas, I'm stuck at 800*600
<Stevethepirate> savvas: speak laters
<lee__> let me guess right after the update right?
<megaqwerty> nevermind. My friend doesn't have the functionality which is why the option didn't show up
<savvas> alex_mayorga: screens & graphics or screen resolution don't work?
<stdin> sonic_: do "sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/wodim"
<stdin> then try k3b again
<lee__> I just found the text and fonts where oyu can minuplate the text and fonts and change em to different chars lol didn't know that you could do that with this thing
<sonic_> stdin: ok.  Ive never heard of wodim
<stdin> sonic_: it's the replacement for cdrecord
<thespore> Well, not sure what happened but I just restarted and my resolution is stuck at 640x480, xorg.conf looks fine
<robinson> stdin: what does that command do? I assume it alters permissions on the file, but what are the u+s switches for?
<thespore> nvidia drivers are enabled
<savvas> alex_mayorga: ?
<alex_mayorga> I see graphics, but only at 800*600 def
<savvas> ah
<bastid_raZor> savvas: your the resolution king~!
<stdin> robinson: u+s = suid
<alex_mayorga> savvas, my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40318/
<bastid_raZor> your== you're
<sonic_> stdin:  ahh ok.  what was the default in fiesty.  cdrecord or wodim?
<lee__> oops gutsy is missing its pcm contol
<stdin> sonic_: wodim iirc
<savvas> alex_mayorga: no i meant go to the menu: system > administration > screens & graphics and try change it there
<sonic_> stdin: ok, well Im removing cdrecord then because I installed it trying to fix this issue
<stdin> sonic_: yep, the package cdrecord is a dummy package for wodim
<sonic_> stdin: ok, so its transitional I can remove it yes?
<lee__> wodim?
<lee__> eh is thtin the update or?
<savvas> hm.. failsafe..
<sonic_> stdin: cdrecord that is
<thespore> anyone know why I'm stuck at 640x480?  Nvidia drivers enabled and xorg.conf looks okay
<savvas> bastid_raZor: thanks :p
<savvas> thespore: can you paste you xorg.conf?
<savvas> !paste | thespore
<thespore> savvas, sure
<ubotu> thespore: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> sonic_: you probably want to keep it
<lee__> its happening to all of us with the gutsy disk
<thespore> savvas, yeah i know ;)
<sonic_> stdin: well it wasnt installed by default. I just added it while I was troubleshooting
<stdin> sonic_: it has a link from /usr/bin/cdrecord to /usr/bin/wodim (some apps will need this)
<savvas> thespore: I'm just helping alex_mayorga, I want to compare, you have similar problem
<lee__> after upgrading it takes everyhting away
<sonic_> stdin: interesting
<thespore> savvas, ah okay
<thespore> http://www.pastebin.org/4642
<alex_mayorga> savvas, 800*600 is as good as it gets there
<stdin> sonic_: you said on feisty, and on feisty is it
<lee__> it happend to me right after I upgraded
<alex_mayorga> thespore, what card you've got?
<lee__> well at least that is my thory
<Moduliz0r> how do I pair a bluetooth device? such as a headset?
<darkzero> hey all
<thespore> nvidia geforce fx 5500
<lee__> ati x300
<stdin> sonic_: it's a bit different in gutsy, I'd recommend doing "sudo apt-get --purge remove cdrecord" and "sudo apt-get --reinstall install wodim"
<lee__> I was able to change modes the screen modes but refresh reates were stuck in 60 mhz
<savvas> alex_mayorga: you have a laptop?
<darkzero> Anyone here know a fix to totem-xine where it shows a green bar line during video play
<robinson> stdin: had to reboor after an update, did i miss anything important regarding k3b?
<thespore> In screens and graphics it let's me choose between 640x480 and 320x240.. but 320x240 is not defined in xorg.conf
<megaqwerty> darkzero: I just had that a while ago. Hold on
<robinson> last thing i did was add u+s to wodim
<alex_mayorga> savva, yes, but it's hocked up to my LCD TV, because the LCD on it is broken :(
<Moduliz0r> does the bluetooth "network service" let others use the net through you?
<tsb> Upgrading to gutsy from feisty is a simple s/feisty/gutsy in the official repos in sources.list && dist-upgrade right?
<alex_mayorga> savva, let me restart X, I've changed the display to the LCD
<stdin> robinson: just that the package cdrecord seems to stop it working
<robinson> is this installed by default?
<megaqwerty> darkzero: I did a couple things, I'm not sure which one fixed it... I restarted compiz, and then tried running totem from a terminal. Afterwards, it worked perfectly
<savvas> alex_mayorga: ok
<thespore> tsb, should if you are only using the official repos
<robinson> nevermind, i dont have it installed
<megaqwerty> darkzero: after that, I could run totem regularly without any problems
<alex_mayorga> savvas, you can get to thespore now ;)
<stdin> tsb: that's not the best way
<tsb> thespore: sure, I have a few like for skype etc, but..
<savvas> I think I'll be going to my bed :p
<tsb> stdin: why not?
<alex_mayorga> but definitely the latest updates shoot nvidia legacy cards on the foot
<stdin> tsb: because you won't get everything like that
<thespore> savvas, gonna leave me hangin? noooooo!
<darkzero> <megaqwerty>ok, let see I can tried it
<stdin> tsb: you on kubuntu?
<tsb> stdin: Does adept do something magic? Isn't it justa clicky-click fromtend for apt-get?
<tsb> stdin: yep
<stdin> tsb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52
<robinson> how can i set a default wireless network in KnetworkManager? i have read and asked, but it ALWAYS connects to my public network. I want my private network to be default
<Moduliz0r> aww compiz just stopped working
<stdin> tsb: adept installs package apt won'r
<stdin> won't
<robinson> i have moved my publix network to untrusted, and it just moves right back
<MasterShrek> stdin, how so?
<savvas> thespore: try remove the last two resolutions
<tsb> stdin: okay. I actually tried adept, it crashed and burned
<stdin> MasterShrek: it installs recommends
<lee__> lol I got cdrecord pakage not installed lol
<tsb> stdin: adept_manager right?
<thespore> savvas, how do i go about that?
<MasterShrek> yes tsb
<darkzero> <megaqwerty>ok,hmmm, not working for me
<savvas> thespore: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sonic_> stdin: nice.  its working good now
<savvas> thespore: remove this: "800x600"        "640x480"
<thespore> savvas, ohh duh thought you were talking about something else
<stdin> tsb: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<PirateHead> Did the RC make it to production today?
<stdin> PriceChild: yep, it's out now
<thespore> savvas, alright let me see what hapens
<stdin> PirateHead:  yep, it's out now
<lee__> well I enjoyed my graphics while I could.. the upgrades going o take it way now...byebye graphys..*mourns*
<darkzero> <megaqwerty>it has to be a video output
<PirateHead> stdin: I think I see a link in the room header. =D
<FrankH> what happened to the cube and alt-ctrl-up arrow thing in desktop effects?
<megaqwerty> darkzero: I'm not sure I know what you mean
<tsb> stdin: kdesu is borked on my computer (it only works like half the time), but I supposed sudo will do the same
<sonic_> stdin: btw. Ive noticed a big improvement in linux cd writing I/O in the last few years.  I used to get 8-14KB/s  now Im getting around 30KB/s on the same drive
<robinson> test
<lee__> our updates take things away
<thespore> savvas, well that worked.. weird
<megaqwerty> FrankH: it's still there, but you have to enable it youself.
<savvas> thespore: cheers ;)
<thespore> savvas, thank you :)
<lee__> I think its preparign us for the relase and a few things might interfere with it...would that be safe to say?
<savvas> thespore: n/p
<megaqwerty> FrankH: you need to have compizconfig-settings-manager installed to do so
<FrankH> megaqwerty: i c
<darkzero> Anyone else know a fix to totem-xine where it shows a green bar during video play on top
<tonyyarusso> Why isn't compizconfig-settings-manager installed by default?
<savvas> thespore: I've no idea why it does that, but it works, you practically force it to use the 1024x768
<megaqwerty> tonyyarusso: I'm not entirely sure. Possibly because they want to make everything very simple
<darkzero> I wonder why I can config totem output to play X11 enviroment
<tonyyarusso> megaqwerty: Could be.  Hmm...
<savvas> bastid_raZor: are you going to be here a lot?
<thespore> savvas, yeah that's odd.. i don't understand how it lets me go to 320x240 when it's not defined in xorg.conf
<thespore> we have some conflicting display configs somehow?
<lee__> whts a "dovac" board?
<BluesKaj> google earth is no longer launching after the latest update ...ati owners beware :(
<tsb> Incidentally, is that bug fixed in gutsy? kdesu just stops working on my desktop after a bit of use..
<lee__> understood
<tonyyarusso> lee__: "dovac" or "Dvorak" you mean?
<lee__> maybe we can refuse the update lol
<darkzero> well, I'm going to do more testing and figure things out
<megaqwerty> darkzero: okay, good luck
<savvas> thespore: no idea my friend, ask nvidia or the xorg devs :P
<thespore> lol
<alex_mayorga> anyone seeing Bug #150010
<lee__> its a key oard of some kind supeose to fit leftys and or rightys tonnyausso
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150010 in ubuntu "Error starting GNOME Settings Daemon dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150010
<alex_mayorga> I can confirm it
<thespore> well i don't care much, i'm sure the devs will catch it
<lee__> well.
<savvas> alex_mayorga: did you fix your resolution?
<alex_mayorga> savvas, looks like changing the settings did the trick
<lee__> upgrade has been intiatd..to late to stop it now lol
<savvas> alex_mayorga: I'd tell you to remove the line that says: Depth 16
<alex_mayorga> fixing a resolution is now point and click
<savvas> alex_mayorga: but ok, glad it's fixed
<alex_mayorga> savvas, what does that line means?
* alex_mayorga ssh a cookie to savvas :)
<savvas> alex_mayorga: I think that forced it into 800x600, but if it works, don't touch! :P
<alex_mayorga> good advise
<savvas> oh yeah my cookie!
<alex_mayorga> how can I work on confirming that bug
<alex_mayorga> is there a bugs channel?
<Bosambo> Hello all
<lee__> waht was it google earth?
<megaqwerty> alex_mayorga: I believe you would do that on launchpad
<savvas> alex_mayorga: you add a comment and state "i confirm the bug" :p
<lee__> wait then that means that the weather channels 3d mapping systems wont work either
<savvas> alex_mayorga: also subscribe until the fix is released
<alex_mayorga> OKs
<lee__> ok going to google earth
<savvas> well, good night everyone
<tsb> A restart of X made kdesu workgain. That upgrade program seems neat.
<lee__> I want to spy on my brother one last time lol
* savvas switches off the bed time lamp
<Bosambo> Quick question guys...Running an Nvidia GeForce3 Ti 200 with the 96.43.01 driver...everything works fine (compiz etc) The problem is that when I do updates I have to recompile the driver everytime the Kernel gets updated...is this normal behaviour?
<tsb> I suppose kde 3.5.8 will be avaliable for kubuntu 7.10 after it is released?
<megaqwerty> Bosambo: yes. If you installed it from the offical site, it is.
<savvas> Bosambo: yes, new kernel needs new modules, unless you use the nvidia-glx
<alex_mayorga> savvas, thanks a bunch
<Bosambo> Ok, cheers lads
<megaqwerty> Bosambo: if you use the Ubuntu package, it will automatically upgrade to one built for the new kernel
<savvas> Bosambo: as a note, if you want to use nvidia-glx, you have to uninstall your nvidia drivers first
* savvas sends a cookie to megaqwerty 
<savvas> :)
<alex_mayorga> :)
<megaqwerty> huzzah! *crunch*
<savvas> lol
<savvas> alex_mayorga: n/p ;)
<alex_mayorga> how do I go about installing other desktops other than gnome?
<savvas> um.. sudo apt-get install kde ?
<savvas> :P
<megaqwerty> alex_mayorga: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dekstop
<lee__> I confrim also taht the adoby macromedia flash fails to load
<savvas> ok i'm really off
* savvas off
<megaqwerty> alex_mayorga:  I mean kubuntu-desktop
<alex_mayorga> I'd like to try kubuntu and xubuntu and decide wich one suits me best
<megaqwerty> alex_mayorga: or...for xubuntu, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<alex_mayorga> megaqwerty, would that mix up things?
<alex_mayorga> can I have the 3 flavors separately?
<megaqwerty> alex_mayorga: no, it will give you choices as to which one you want to run when you reach the login screen
<megaqwerty> alex_mayorga: yes, you can
<megaqwerty> alex_mayorga: I think the option in the login screen is called "Session"
<macogw> youd need to have 3 root partitions
<alex_mayorga> megaqwerty, so I just aptitude install the other 2 and that's it?
<macogw> megaqwerty: thats right
<thespore> hmm, there's a hash sum mismatch when trying to install build-essential.. it's trying to get it from cd-rom, can i force it to get from repos?
<megaqwerty> alex_mayorga: yep
<thespore> using apt-get
<megaqwerty> alex_mayorga: pretty awesome huh?
<macogw> thespore: disable the cd-rom in your sources.list
<alex_mayorga> ok, thank you all guys, you rock
<lee__> how do you frce the loading of macromedia flahs?
<megaqwerty> alex_mayorga: you're welcome
<alex_mayorga> BRB
<thespore> macogw, ahh it was first line.. didn't see it.. thanks ;)
<lee__> hmm i am guessing some one was using a psp lol
<alex_mayorga> how do I remove old kernels safely?
<lee__> so how do you force fead macro media flash ihen the auto up date fails?
<megaqwerty> alex_mayorga: just remove them in synaptic
<megaqwerty> alex_mayorga: the package is called linux-image-something
<alex_mayorga> cool, thanks yet again :)
<lee__> or would synaptic have it?
<megaqwerty> alex_mayorga: any time
<megaqwerty> lee__: what do you mean force feed flash?
<lee__> when I hit google maps it was trying to auto down load it said failed.
<megaqwerty> lee__: what was the error?
<lee__> eh just a sec..hold that thaught I have a more pressing concern atm
<megaqwerty> lee__: alright
<lee__> The upgrade is asking me if I want to replace or keep the configeration..did aany one else get that choice?
<AirBender> you probably are in a 64 bits arquitecture...
<lee__> me?
<lee__> 64 bit?
<AirBender> yeap?
<AirBender> just saying...
<AirBender> =)
<megaqwerty> lee__: that depends...have you changed the configuration of that file yourself?
<AirBender> (was before you write the message)
<lee__> I don't know
<megaqwerty> lee__: well, you probably would...If you haven't manually gone to that file, and changed it, you should probably choose replace
<lee__> eh I am going to play it safe and kep, the last time I said change and my syems went to pieces
<rankor> so i installed rc1 and i have no window decorations
<rankor> google suggests this may be a faq but none of the resolutions seem to work
<lee__> hmm
<lee__> ok
<rankor> i note that there are no emerald-themes, is that part of the problem?
<megaqwerty> lee__: alright...the only downside would be if it was an incompatible config file...which would make that app no longer work.
<lee__> mega I am going on a gut feelign with this one
<rankor> this is of course with compiz not kwin
<megaqwerty> lee__: alright, good luck
<lee__> hmm
<lee__> well I can always reload it lol
<megaqwerty> this is true. (I'm assuming you know how)
<sslashes> any idea how i can troubleshoot sound issues with wine (ie, the winecfg audio tags has a test sound button, and it doesn't play anything for me)
<lee__> its this that it is configging
<lee__> /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<AirBender> Any one is having issues with Firefox since last updates?
<lee__> This file should not be updated by hand.  Since GDM 2.13.0.4, configuration
<IndyGunFreak> all the 7.10 ISO's have been pulled
<megaqwerty> lee__: if it's gdm it's configuring, I think I'd let it do what it wants.  There's very little likelyhood that you would have changed that yourself
<lee__> yeah I read it further and t made sence
<lee__> I wnt with the changing oof it
<megaqwerty> lee__: cool
<lee__> its just my PC is so touchy
<trevor> Gutsy help, right?
<megaqwerty> trevor: correct
<AirBender> yeap
<trevor> Okay...  I'm having a problem upgrading
<jj420> does compiz work better with the ati x300 in gutsy?
<trevor> Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty
<trevor> jj420: Good question...
<lee__> cant be any worse then getting a coment taht sys your only allowe d a partial upgrade lol
<jj420> hopefully i get a good answer
<trevor> Well, I sat here for about two hours downloading the upgrade, and then the installer just disappears...
<trevor> It went to get the last file, sat there a moment, and then it was gone...
<lee__> lets say when it came to that....I gave up and said to heck with all and went with ati  drivers
<trevor> I use the ATI drivers, but I can't get Beryl to work..
<megaqwerty> trevor: well...the files are still on your hard drive.
<lee__> I have an ati x300 and the systems only reading 32 megabytes of its ram ><
<megaqwerty> trevor: so that won't be a problem.
<trevor> Would I need to disable composition, or is that for a different channel?
<trevor> megaqwerty: Well, I started it back up...
<jj420> im using the ati drive but cant get compiz to work correctly like changes settings dont work now i cant drag and move windows
<trevor> megaqwerty: And, it just went to that last file, and did it again...
<|neon|> having an issue with ff i am running ubuntu and java is installed as show by about:plugins, the problem is when i try to open like yahoo games it will try to open the "game window" but ff freezes to the point i have to pretty much restart , opera work ok so i know java is installed ok tho i re-iinstalled it to be sure thx for any suggestions
<megaqwerty> trevor: have you tried updating you package lists?
<megaqwerty> trevor: sudo apt-get update
<lee__> ok guys I got a resart falg up lol
<megaqwerty> trevor: it may be that the file you need has moved to a different location on the server
<lee__> erg I hate updates they take soemthing away
<trevor> megaqwerty: nice...
<lee__> somethimes lol
<lee__> waves toall
<megaqwerty> trevor: which updating the package lists will fix
<bastid_raZor> savvas: i'm in and out. a 2 year old is very demanding
<DM|> in gutsy, for rythymbox i get the following error Unable to activate plugin Portable Players - iPod
<trevor> megaqwerty: trying...
<trevor> megaqwerty: And, it's gone...
<trevor> megaqwerty: Again...
<megaqwerty> trevor: okay, have you tried running the update manager from the Terminal?
<megaqwerty> trevor: we might get some feedback as to what happened
<trevor> The instructions for Kubuntu forbids it, but I'll try...  Was gonna do that anyway...
<megaqwerty> trevor: not what I meant
<megaqwerty> trevor: I meant running "gksudo update-manager -c -d" in the terminal
<trevor> I'm in KDE...  Not gnome...
<megaqwerty> trevor: sorry, kdesudo
<trevor> megaqwerty: mine is kdesu adept_manager, but it said to run it from the run prompt, not the konsole...
<trevor> megaqwerty: And, nothing is happening...
<megaqwerty> trevor: oh, well, try konsole anyway.
<megaqwerty> trevor: I'll have to defer this to someone else, I'm not very familiar with kde.
<trevor> Sok...
<trevor> Can anyone help?
<trevor> KDE problems running the upgrade..
<knix> trevor:
<fyrestrtr> sorry trevor I don't use KDE
<lee__> ok I hsould have said NO to that change
<fyrestrtr> what is the error you are getting?
<lee__> dang I ate going agaisnt my gut instincts, now my monitors all well the refresh rates been grrrr
<lee__> Its half hour glassed and half soemthing else
<lee__> grrrrrrrrrr
<lee__> now its doing the exact same thing befor the crahs
<lee__> well next tim ..should I crash I am telling it NO
<trevor> megaqwerty: I think I have it...
<trevor> Maybe...
<szf> can anyone else confirm an appearance of ogg-files not working well lately? Not playing? Takes $time to render in nautilus?
<megaqwerty> trevor: cool. I'd be interested to know how you fixed it, once you're sure
<trevor> I went back into adept manager, and hit full upgrade, and it's installing packages...
<trevor> And, it's taking longer than it did the first time through, when the things were in feisty, so I hope that I just had to go and repeat it..
<trevor> If so, the installer should be able to open it up and do this on it's own, or it shouldn't claim to do so...
<lee__> well wiith me I got stuck on the thing saying I only could partialy up grade
<lee__> I wonder if it will aloow me the rest of the upgrade nopw
<trevor> Gnome or kde?
<fyrestrtr> lee__: do the partial upgrade, restart, then do the full upgrade again.
<lee__> yeah I was going to do that
<lee__> and Hopefully befor I crash
<trevor> AND THERE'S THE RESTART PROMPT!
<TokenBad> my friend is saying he tried the system-admin-screens and graphics-ati to do drivers for a radeon 9250 256 ram ati....and its not working
<ChaosParser> hey alex_mayorga
<lee__> no luck going in ot the terminal
<trevor> Okay...  It looks like it's replacing everything (Which is good..)
<lee__> wahst the comand line for the update?
<macogw> TokenBad: did he restart X afterward
<lee__> update manager -d?
<macogw> lee__ sudo aptitude full-upgrade -y
<trevor> lee__: if you're using gnome...
<lee__> yeah i am
<trevor> lee__: I think i figured it out for kde, though...
<lee__> actaully I have both lol
<jmg_> bye
<knix> What's full-upgrade?
<knix> Is that like upgrade and dist-upgrade's middle sibling?
<trevor> Full upgrade replaces the operating systems files with all the new ones...
<megaqwerty> trevor: congratulations
<lee__> its doing something lol
<trevor> I think....
<nomasteryoda> trevor, yup/// that it does
<trevor> 27%...  I think I did it right...
<trevor> Okay...  We need to change the installer wizard, then...
<lee__> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<trevor> At least for kde...
<nomasteryoda> but i always run mine from konsole
<nomasteryoda> =D... aptitude update && aptitude upgrade && aptitude dist-upgrade
<nomasteryoda> oh after doing find/replace on repos
<TokenBad> macogw, he said he did that and it still says no direct rendering
<macogw> if you read aptitude's manpage, full-upgrade is the new name for dist-upgrade and safe-upgrade is the new name for regular upgrade
<nomasteryoda> ya it is
<macogw> TokenBad: weird. ive never done it on ubuntu, just on opensuse, but still, weird
<nomasteryoda> correct
<lee__> eh I treid the update manager -d..it said taht comand line not found
<megaqwerty> lee__: it's update-manager -d
<macogw> lee__ i think it has to be in quotes
<macogw> oh yeah that too
<macogw> with the -
<TokenBad> anyone else know what might be wrong?
<trevor> CRAP!
<trevor> I have no mime types!
<lee__> eh..this is theline taht I get when I do the y
<trevor> I can't open files!
<lee__> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lee__> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<lee__> I am not breaking the 2 line rule lol but tahts ths jist of it
<trevor> I can't open websites...
<trevor> HTTP is a bad protocol?
<lee__> any ideas on taht one megaqwerty
<megaqwerty> lee__: I'll read what you said...hold on.
<macogw> networkmanager needs a curses interface for fluxbox and enlightenment users
<megaqwerty> lee__: what are you trying to do?
<megaqwerty> lee__: upgrade to Gutsy from the commandline?
<trevor> Gots to go!
<megaqwerty> bye trevor good luck!
<trevor> Thanks!
<lee__> eh no..lol I used the cd
<megaqwerty> lee__: what are you trying to do then?
<trevor> DAMN IT!
<lee__> I was trrying to ge tthe rest of the updates
<trevor> Won't do it...
<lee__> oh its loading java now
<trevor> Packages broke?
<lee__> eh I mean flash
<megaqwerty> lee__: it looks like it doesn't see any new updates
<Moduliz0r> anyone know much about Wine?
<lee__> nopers
<Moduliz0r> :'(
<megaqwerty> Moduliz0r: some? yes. Much, not that much.
<lee__> it says that i am fully up dated
<lee__> eh just averted a crash
<megaqwerty> lee__: then clearly you are
<lee__> hmm
<lee__> cool
<Moduliz0r> megaqwerty: Do you know how I'd install the mozilla html engine thing?
<megaqwerty> lee__: haha
<lee__> ok waht was this aobut goolge ewarth?
<megaqwerty> Moduliz0r: you mean gecko?
<Moduliz0r> Yeah
<megaqwerty> Moduliz0r: I know WineDoors does that automagically
<Moduliz0r> it crashes when it asks me while running steam
<Moduliz0r> WineDoors?
<megaqwerty> Moduliz0r: yeah, it's really neat. It even has a module for installing steam
<Moduliz0r> where can I get WineDoors?
<megaqwerty> Moduliz0r: http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/
<Moduliz0r> thanks
<lee__> eh ok I can play the you tube video lol
<lee__> volume contol fails bad lol
<lee__> it balsted me to kindome come
<lee__> yay I now have the missing PCm controler lol
<lee__> turning off screen savers and blanking
<Moduliz0r> whats the compiz settings manager package again?
<lee__> eh google erth on linux?
<jirwin> can I disable NetworkManager?
<macogw> Moduliz0r: compizconfig-settings-manager
<lee__> eh howd you get that lol
<Moduliz0r> thanks
<macogw> jirwin: take it out of the startups thing
<megaqwerty> lee__: it's on the main site
<macogw> lee__: its in Universe, i think
<LT1Caprice57L> hey guys.. any ideas why a GTK theme that worked fine in Feisty wouldn't work right in Gutsy?
<lee__> ooh ok
<lee__> just a sec then
<megaqwerty> and...apparently...now in Universe
<LT1Caprice57L> It's just one that doesn't work...the ubuntustudio GTK theme to be exact
<megaqwerty> LT1Caprice57L: well...we do have a new version of Gnome in Gutsy...
<macogw> make that multiverse
<jirwin> macogw: where?
<megaqwerty> LT1Caprice57L: so, that could be it.
<macogw> jirwin: system > pref > sessions > startup
<Moduliz0r> is wine-doors in a repositry?
<Moduliz0r> i spelled that wrong i think >_>
<megaqwerty> Moduliz0r: it has an ubuntu .deb, but I haven't checked the Gutsy repository for it yet
<jirwin> thanks
<Moduliz0r> k
<LT1Caprice57L> yeah, I thought about that, but it seems like that'd make more sense if none of them work anymore
<tritium> Moduliz0r: no
<megaqwerty> Moduliz0r: nope, not in gutsy
<Moduliz0r> ill give it a try anyway
<tritium> Moduliz0r: apt-cache search <foo>
<lee__> yeah the >XML file has been stripped form the browser, I wonder why?
<LT1Caprice57L> brb
<|neon|> having an issue with ff i am running ubuntu and java is installed as show by about:plugins, the problem is when i try to open like yahoo games it will try to open the "game window" but ff freezes to the point i have to pretty much restart , opera work ok so i know java is installed ok tho i re-iinstalled it to be sure thx for any suggestions
<lee__> how do we get our .xml extension back?
<megaqwerty> lee__: you mean have ff open .xml files by default?
<wabiD> why dont java applications get transparet
<TokenBad> macogw, I did a command and got this? libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_add_dispatch)
<TokenBad> libGL error: unable to find driver: r200_dri.so
<megaqwerty> wabiD: um...have you tried using Alt+Scrollwheel?
<Moduliz0r> wine doors works fine!
<Moduliz0r> thanks!
<jaebird> i think empathy, or dependancies are broken in latest gutsy update
<megaqwerty> Moduliz0r: you're welcome. Have fun with Steam
<megaqwerty> Moduliz0r: can't wait 'till I can start playing Portal ;)
<macogw> TokenBad: something's broked
<Moduliz0r> :D
<Moduliz0r> I'm gonna get Portal sometime soon
<TokenBad> macogw, I noticed
<TokenBad> macogw, and I have no idea how to fix it
<Moduliz0r> it just told me wine gecko isnt installed
<Moduliz0r> ==steam froze
<lee__> i think I may havefound the solution
<TokenBad> its like it will not install the ati drivers
<macogw> nor do i
<macogw> um looks installed
<jirwin> anyone have any luck getting dhcp with a intel 4965 wlan chip?
<macogw> but dri is broken
<megaqwerty> Moduliz0r: huh. Well, use the Wine Doors manager thing to install it
<macogw> there's a website with insane debugging directions
<macogw> very useful
<macogw> google a bit
<hetauma__> !rc
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) Release Candidate information and release notes can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - The RC is development software and as such unstable, support *ONLY* in #ubuntu+1
<jirwin> I thought it was NM, but doesn't seem to be. I can associate and everything...just no dhcp
<jirwin> :(
<TokenBad> I have and have tried all their ways of installing and no luck
<megaqwerty> Moduliz0r: I did a clean install of Gutsy, and haven't installed Wine Doors yet, so I'm doing this off the top of my head.
<Moduliz0r> ok
* megaqwerty will brb (phone)
<TokenBad> they all say about installing the drivers by ./atiblahblah --something dapper/ubuntu or something like that
<Moduliz0r> i want the final release :D
<TokenBad> I have tried it...and not work
* megaqwerty is back
<tsb> Uh oh - "Could not install 'debconf'" (dusing gutsy upgrade using aport) - sounds bad..
<tsb> subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault)
<megaqwerty> tsb: sounds like you told it to stop.
<tsb> megaqwerty: I didn't.. I was just surfing in konq
<megaqwerty> tsb: or...if it means it got kill from a seg fault...it crashed
<lee__> stupid thing wants to keep downloading the links
<tsb> it sais it segfaulted, so I guess it crashed and burned.
<megaqwerty> an accurate diagnosis Dr. tsb
<tsb> why thank you, Dr. Watson.
<lee__> well Ill brb I need to take dog out fer a walk
<tsb> (why are you saying I told it to stop then)
<megaqwerty> tsb: if you didn't tell it to stop, then it got it's kill signal from the segfault
<megaqwerty> tsb: that's odd...not sure why it would do that. Was there any output before the segfault?
<tsb> anyway, it seems it has stopped now on preparing to configure libdbus-glib-1-2.. should I just close the thing and try over?
<tsb> none that I saw no. I had the terminal open, but it is empty
<megaqwerty> tsb: then..yeah, I'd try upgrading again
<Moduliz0r> how do i launch a program with wine-doors?
<megaqwerty> tsb: I don't think you can turn back now
<tsb> megaqwerty: yeah I don't think I'll want to reboot at the moment :p
<megaqwerty> Moduliz0r: I believe it created launchers under "Applications"
<Moduliz0r> cant find them >_>
<Moduliz0r> yeah I did :D
<Moduliz0r> but it doesnt seem to be launching
<Moduliz0r> ima gonna go to bed now
<Moduliz0r> bye
<lee__> erg, we had a fire somehwere lol
<lee__> its really smoky out side..any how
<tsb> megaqwerty: "You will not be able to change your system settings in any way" etc... I killed all of the adept instances
<lee__> the google earth is saying its an .xml file that is missing
<megaqwerty> tsb: Not sure what you just said.
<tsb> megaqwerty: I tried restarting adept_manager, but it won't start properly because the other adept I just killed still has locks
<megaqwerty> tsb: ah
<megaqwerty> tsb: well, not being a KDE man myself, I'm not sure where adept keeps its lock files...
<megaqwerty> tsb: sorry
<tsb> :S
<tsb> It was around 15% into the package installation - I don't really want to restart X
<lee__> well I am taking merlin fer a walk, I Need to to see if ant will freez, if ant freezes then I ll have to reload and say not to the updates
<megaqwerty> tsb: I'll be on google looking
<lee__> ants the screen saver
<megaqwerty> tsb: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+question/5409
<tsb> megaqwerty: wow thanks. I'll be in the terminal greping
<tsb> megaqwerty: ah, that seems golden, thanks
<megaqwerty> tsb: happy to oblige
<tsb> megaqwerty: yup that did it
<megaqwerty> tsb: :-D
<tsb> megaqwerty: yay, I got the distro upgrade started again as well
<megaqwerty> tsb: cool. Hope you have better luck this time.
<tsb> phew, I thought I'd have a whole-nighter ahead of me deciphering logfiles
<tsb> me too, hehe
<megaqwerty> tsb: haha, yeah...I remember those days *sniff* the good ole' frustrating days.
<tsb> megaqwerty: yeah :) xorg still gives you the odd reminder of it though (I was setting up me second monitor the other day)
<tsb> s/me/my
<tsb> cool, it jumped straight to "installing the upgrades" and keeps on going. I guess it works
<megaqwerty> tsb: yeah, but we're getting pretty darn close to a perfect "Just works" situation.
<tsb> megaqwerty: yeah actually I noticed nvidia had this control panel that let me activate the screen with a click. it even worked on the first try!
<megaqwerty> tsb: nice!
<Creationist> If I've been running the Gutsy Beta, will it update to the RC if I run apt-get upgrade?
<tsb> I guess it will be better (and is with the intel drivers?) with the foss drivers, but requiring the user to fool around with xorg.conf is a real showstopper for a lot of people I can imagine.
<megaqwerty> Creationist: yep
<tsb> Creationist: apparenty you should use the gui forntends instead
<Creationist> saweet
<tsb> it installs "extra stuff" :)
<Creationist> tsb: Well, I suppose I could do that... but why?
<megaqwerty> Creationist: tsb actually, not if you're already at gutsy. Commandline upgrades do just fine
<Creationist> I don't want "extra" stuff, I want the right stuff... the WORKING stuff ;)
<tsb> Creationist: no idea, I just took a leap of faith when someone here told that to me and used adept
<megaqwerty> Creationist: he meant like changing your sources.list and so on
<tsb> Creationist: hehe yeah
<bastid_raZor> Creationist: have you ever heard of Kent Hovind?
<Creationist> megaqwerty: Ahhh... yeah.
<Creationist> bastid_raZor: Yes, I have.
<bastid_raZor> Creationist: i have his videos .. i hand them out on a regular basis.. did you know he is in jail for tax evasion?
<Creationist> bastid_raZor: I didn't know he was in jail, no.  I knew he was found guilty of that YEARS ago, though.  He did it again?
<tritium> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tsb> For the record: I have ubuntu and kubuntu-desktop installed, hence gdm and kdm - it just tried restarting gdm which failed ofcourse since I run kdm and that stopped the installation (i just had to click okay to manually start it myself afterwards, which I wont ofcourse). a small bug..
<Creationist> tritium: Yeah, I agree.
<bastid_raZor> Creationist: as of january of this year he was actually put in jail.
<megaqwerty>  !offtopic | bastid_raZor
<ubotu> bastid_raZor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Creationist> !offtopic | bastid_raZor
<Creationist> lol
<Creationist> ;)
<megaqwerty> :)
<|neon|> ne1 using vdkb2, i installed it from the gutsy repo bbut it wont run any sugestions
<tsb> megaqwerty: actually I didn't - supposedly adept and the gnome equivalent installs more than just dist-upgrade... (that's what someone here said anyway when I asked if it was just a fancy frontend)
<Creationist> hmm... apparently the only changes made between my Beta from yesterday, and the RC.... are a few updates to Compiz.
<Creationist> ...that's less than exciting ;)
<megaqwerty> tsb: for upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy, yes. But when you're already at gutsy, I'm pretty sure you can just use commandline upgrades
<tsb> Speaking of Compiz.. I wonder if I should try that now.. I'm pretty much a kde zealot, but I'd like to try this new gnome with compiz and all.. but I don't want that for my kde, would it be much of a hazzle to set up? I guess I'd need 2 xorg.conf files for h/w accel stuff
<tsb> megaqwerty: aah, right. :)
<tsb> megaqwerty: then that is what I meant, what you said.
<megaqwerty> tsb: It's okay. And as for compiz, Gutsy automagically enables it when you install the restricted driver.
<megaqwerty> tsb: well...a limited version. You can go up from there if you want using compizconfig-settings-manager or if you want to use presets, just the appearance program
<bastid_raZor> anyone noticing Xgl using large amounts of RAM? using emerald --replace at the moment
<tsb> megaqwerty: okay. I'll have a look after install.. still.. 41 minutes left and it is 04:06 here now.. sigh
<megaqwerty> tsb: eh, just let it go overnight
<megaqwerty> tsb: have some fresh eyes to enjoy the eyecandy ;)
<tsb> megaqwerty: you are right.. 45 minutes remaining, and then I have to try the damn thing, I'll look at the pretty wobblyness tomorrow
<tsb> megaqwerty: thank you and good night :)
<megaqwerty> tsb: good night.
<Creationist> megaqwerty: Compiz isn't automatically enabled in Kubuntu.
<megaqwerty> Creationist: that's a shame :-(
<megaqwerty> Creationist: but he has both Gnome and KDE, so he'll have it
<|neon|> can ne1 suggest a good program to use while learning C+
<megaqwerty> Creationist: well...when he switches into Gnome at least
<Creationist> megaqwerty: He'll have it in Gnome, but not Kubuntu.  In KDE you need to manually start and stop it.
<sinX_> Every time I enable dual monitors my default monitor's resolution becomes to big but it says it still the same. Plus on my second monitor I have no window borders with compiz
<Creationist> megaqwerty: Yep ;)
<|neon|> i tried using vdkb2 but it wont rn
<megaqwerty> |neon|: I use Gedit when writing the code, and g++ (on the commandline) for compiling said code
<Creationist> sinX_: Do you have libdecorations installed?
<|neon|> megaqwerty: thx
<megaqwerty> |neon|: works pretty well for me, although I haven't been doing very advanced things yet.
<Creationist> !kde-window-decorations
<megaqwerty> |neon|: you're welcome
<|neon|> megaqwerty: i got me a couple of books and nothing but time :)
<sinX_> I can't even seem to find the package?
<megaqwerty> |neon|: cool. Have fun!
<Creationist> sinX_: Crap, I can't remember the name of the package... hang on.
<sinX_> thankx
<Creationist> Anyone here know the package name for the kde window decorations engine for Compiz?
<megaqwerty> Creationist: aquamarine?
<Creationist> no
<Creationist> It's kde-[something] 
<megaqwerty> Creationist: nope. the only decorations package name I know of is libdecoration0 sorry.
<sinX_> Creationist: libdecoration0?
<sinX_> lol...yep thats all I could come with to
<Creationist> hmm... maybe it's kde-window-decorator
<Creationist> I can't remember... maybe it is libdecoration0.  Do you have that installed?
<megaqwerty> Creationist: I do.
<Creationist> I had thought it was specific to KDE, though, because Emerald was giving me problems.
<megaqwerty> Creationist: yeah, you need to use aquamarine for KDE
<sinX_> yep I have it installed
<megaqwerty> Creationist: (As opposed to emerald)
<rockets> How do I make compiz fusion do mac-like expose
<Creationist> megaqwerty: I don't use aquamarine.
<sinX_> super + E
<megaqwerty> Creationist: sorry, my knowledge of KDE goes back to beryl
<Creationist> megaqwerty: Whatever engine I'm using uses my KDE theme settings for decorations.
<megaqwerty> rockets: I'll get the command hold on
<rockets> megaqwerty, thanks!
<rockets> the expo feature is great
<rockets> but id like expose even more
<sinX_> rockets: super +E
<megaqwerty> rockets: it looks like on my box it's CTRL+ALT+UP
<sinX_> but you need the plugin enabled
<rockets> sinX_, no thats expo
<megaqwerty> sinX_: that's the wrong plugin
<rockets> megaqwerty, that does nothing for me, whats the name of the plugin
<megaqwerty> sinX_: he means the scale plugin
<Creationist> rockets: Yeah, I like Expo.... I just still have no use for multiple desktops yet.  Seems like more trouble than help until KDE gets smart and makes Kicker support viewports.
<megaqwerty> rockets: scale
<megaqwerty> rockets: you can change it if you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<rockets> ah its shift-alt-up for me
<sinX_> you mean the cube unfold?
<rockets> megaqwerty, yeah i do have it
<riotkittie> expo <3
<rockets> sinX_, no
<megaqwerty> rockets: cool
<megaqwerty> sinX_: no, he means the scale plugin
<rockets> scale is fantstic
<sinX_> ahh, I gotcha..lol
<rockets> so much better then alt-tab
<riotkittie> i like the alt shift s one :x
<megaqwerty> rockets: actually, for alt-tab, I use the shift plugin
<rockets> that does nothing for me riot
<Creationist> I prefer the ring-switcher to Alt-Tab ;)
<megaqwerty> rockets: does the iTunes coverflow thing. Quite nice, and practical.
<riotkittie> its like. iPod cover art flippy goodness.
<rockets> i just enabled show desktop
<rockets> and the action is "to corners"
<rockets> but i move the mouse to the corners and nothing happens
<megaqwerty> rockets: no, that's what it does, it moves the windows to the corners
<rockets> oh, well how do i make it work
<rockets> theres no keybindings section
<megaqwerty> rockets: (off the screen) you need the keybinding
<riotkittie> click on the show desktop icon
<megaqwerty> rockets: it's listed under "General"
<Creationist> Yeah, I never knew what "Show Desktop" was supposed to do.
<rockets> riotkittie, i dont WANT to use the show desktop icon
<megaqwerty> rockets: it's under "general options"
<sinX_> it changes the "show desktop" effect
<rockets> ah it just replaced what ctlrl-alt-d normally does
<megaqwerty> rockets: General Options>Actions>Hide all windows and focus desktop
<Creationist> ohhhhhhhh
<Creationist> sinX_: I get it now ;)
<rockets> but i like this effect much better
<sinX_> from the standard theme effect to corm=ners or what ever you set it to
<rockets> my god compiz fusion is great
<rockets> and the best thing is its actually stable1
<sinX_> ya, I was confused at first to :,
<rockets> and the fact that Xgl is configured automatically for you now is amazing
<rockets> it was so annoying before
<rockets> (i have an ATI card)
<megaqwerty> rockets: indeed! I stated using this stuff since beryl. Whenever I have to go into Windows, I feel so confined.
<Creationist> So what does "Fade to Desktop" do?
<riotkittie> i also have an ati :| <seethe>
<Creationist> ...nevermind, I get it.
<megaqwerty> Creationist: same thing, but just does a fade effect
<rockets> heh
<rockets> the ADD helper is nice but it takes too long to fade
<rockets> and its not configurable
<megaqwerty> rockets: I think you can change that
<rockets> megaqwerty, not via gui you cant
<megaqwerty> rockets: oh, I used to be able when I compiled from GIT on feisty
<rockets> eh
<rockets> its no big deal i just wont use it
<sinX_> ya, different effect for same thing... I know it's weird it should all be put into one
<riotkittie> mine fades instantly
<megaqwerty> rockets: looks like we can't do that in gutsy. *shrugs*
<megaqwerty> rockets: actually, mine fades instantly too...you just have to press Super+P
<Creationist> hehe... I love that they call it the ADD helper ;)
<rockets> heh
<megaqwerty> Creationist: you know...I never understood the joke until now
<riotkittie> is it just me or does colour filter do nothing :\
<Creationist> neither did I until I actually read the description ;)
<megaqwerty> Creationist: was thinking like...arithmetic add
<rockets> what does enabling glib do
<megaqwerty> rockets: I don't know...
<megaqwerty> rockets: enables main loop support...whatever that is
<rockets> god . . . expo + zoom out or scale or whatever its called make my day.
<megaqwerty> rockets: indeed
<rockets> The only annoying bug ive had in gutsy so far is that the splash screen is just blank during boot
<rockets> but i can live with that.
<lee__> ohh cool it didnt lock up lol yay
<rockets> ill just disable it.
<megaqwerty> rockets: I think you need to give it the real path to the images
<rockets> megaqwerty, your telling me that by default usplash doesnt work?
<rockets> you've got to be kidding.
<lee__> hmm I had the the anoyance of failing to boot
<megaqwerty> rockets: oh, usplash
<megaqwerty> rockets: haha
<rockets> megaqwerty, you know, the bootup splash screen with the progress bar
<megaqwerty> rockets: I thought you meant the Compiz splash screen
<rockets> nah
<lee__> oh tath , yeah I noticed taht was missin gtoo
<megaqwerty> rockets: we were on the topic...
<rockets> yeah
<lee__> I jsut thaught that they removed it
<megaqwerty> rockets: mine's been working...
<megaqwerty> rockets: weird
<rockets> yeah im sure its my video or something
<lee__> well the last issue taht I had is when I enabled my graphics card..all heck broke loose after taht
<GuyFromHell> am i missing anything by dist-upgrading instead of getting the RC (other than another exciting installation)?
<rockets> oh wow the window resize effect is nice
<megaqwerty> GuyFromHell: nope. You get everything the RC has by just upgrading
<lee__> yea theres a search entry
<GuyFromHell> megaqwerty: k just making sure
<lee__> eh I didnt get the search bar thingy
<GuyFromHell> megaqwerty: thx
<megaqwerty> GuyFromHell: you're welcome
<lee__> from when I updated fiesty
<riotkittie> its there, you just need to turn it on
<lee__> oh lol
<lee__> eh and user switcher?
<rockets> Ive always had bad experiences with switching users on linux
<rockets> multiple X servers . . . just not a great idea
<Creationist> aww...just realized they took out the Cube Aquarium! :(
<rockets> Creationist, oh noes!
<megaqwerty> GuyFromHell: the way things are set up though should stay the same, so I don't think you'll have say...the fast user-switcher in the top bar, for instance (Just guessing here though)
<lee__> i have bad expeiereince with that period lol
<megaqwerty> GuyFromHell: you'll just have to add that yourself if you want it *shrugs*
<lee__> eh I placed it on the bottom
<Creationist> rockets: Really?  I have three people that use this computer on a regular basis, but I'm always logged in.  No problems since Gutsy.
<rockets> Creationist, i havent tried it on gutsy.
<riotkittie> animations are so brutal in terms of performance. but weee.
<megaqwerty> Creationist: I meant the built-in one in the top bar
<lee__> I hate having the bars split, say is there a chance that instead of having 2 you can jsut have 1
<Creationist> megaqwerty: Ah..  I'm using KDE... no top bar ;)
<megaqwerty> GuyFromHell: I meant the built-in one in the top bar
<megaqwerty> whoops, wrong person Creationist ;)
<Creationist> ah
<megaqwerty> GuyFromHell:  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc will show you what I mean
<Creationist> lee__: You can have as many or as few bars as you want.
<riotkittie> lee : you can have one. just turn the second off. right click on the one you dont want and delete.  unless you are using kde, in which case ... i dunno
<Creationist> Actually, KDE forces you to have at least one
<bastid_raZor> lee__: that is part of the reason i liked gnome over KDE
<lee__> creationist cool..then  ahhh
<Creationist> bastid_raZor: What reason is that?
<lee__> KDE?
<Creationist> !kde | lee__
<ubotu> lee__: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<lee__> how do I change over to that
<bastid_raZor> Creationist: i like the split bars.. top and bottom. makes the toolbars less cluttered when i have many things going at once
<riotkittie> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop or kubuntu-desktop will install all of it. ugh.
<Creationist> lee__: Keep in mind if you install kubuntu-desktop, then you will also be installing a ton of applications.
<Creationist> bastid_raZor: Uhm, you can have two bars in KDE without a problem.
<MasterShrek> anyone using the kde4 packages?
<bastid_raZor> Creationist: not necessarily.. kubuntu-desktop is a meta package. doesn't really intsall anything
<stdin> why? got a question about them?
<MasterShrek> bastid_raZor, yes it does, thats what a metapackage is for
<Creationist> bastid_raZor: I said if he installs kubuntu-desktop, it will install all the dependancies... thus, all the applications.
<rockets> gutsy definitely seems snapper performance wise
<bastid_raZor> i have kubuntu-desktop installed and i don't have tons of kde apps installed.
<frank_> Creationist: kubuntu-dektop doesn't install all the applications. some apps are recommended by the package, not required
<Creationist> rockets: It is... more stable than Feisty for me too.
<rockets> defini
<megaqwerty> frank_: but it still installs a lot
<Creationist> frank_: All what applications?  I said it would install a lot of applications, not ALL applications.
<MasterShrek> bastid_raZor, you have all the kde apps that come with kubuntu, likewise if you install ubuntu-desktop youll have all the apps that come with an ubuntu install
<Creationist> Geez, people... pay attentions! lol
<megaqwerty> frank_: which was the point
<bastid_raZor> MasterShrek: interesting. i've never noticed.. guess it is time to go on an apt-get remove spree
<MasterShrek> kde is far superior, theres no argument for gnome, even Linus hates gnome, said its for nazis
<riotkittie> heh.
<stdin> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Creationist> MasterShrek: Linus IS a nazi.
<megaqwerty> Okay people, let's not start a flamewar
<MasterShrek> ...
<frank_> Creationist: I mean not all the applications which would be installed by a kubuntu install cd
<megaqwerty> quiet down
<Creationist> I've never known a man more in love with his own legend than Mr. Torvalds.
<stdin> this is not the place to discuss that
<MasterShrek> Creationist, jsut because he loves linux which he created, doesnt make him a nazi
<Creationist> I personally like Gnome.  I like KDE.  They both have strengths.
<hydrogen> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Creationist> MasterShrek: I didn't say that was why ;)
<hydrogen> however
<hydrogen> let me say..
<hydrogen> I've yet to hear linus profess desire to lead a political party
<riotkittie> >:o
<hydrogen> or get involved in traditional politics at all
<MasterShrek> lol
<Creationist> hydrogen: That's because dictatorships aren't open-source ;)
<bastid_raZor> heh
<hydrogen> Creationist: government isn't open source.
<hydrogen> its the nature of it not to be
<lee__> eh ok  i have a question on this do I down load it or? do I key inteh comands in the terminla?
<Creationist> hydrogen: Really?  Just look at the US government... they'll let anyone get in there and tinker around :P
<Pici> !politics
<ubotu> Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<Creationist> lee__: Download what, bud?
<Pici> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu+1.  Controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<MasterShrek> lee__, that made no sense
<Creationist> lol ubotu said "removing oneself from the planet (except by space travel)" isn't an appropriate topic here ;)
<megaqwerty> lee__: if you're looking for 7.10, it's here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<megaqwerty> lee__: or, if you're looking for upgrade instructions, those are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<rabiddachshund> I haven't switched to gutsy yet, but I see that the broadcom 43xx driver is now easily installed. My question is how well does it work?
<riotkittie> he's talking about kde, i do believe
<megaqwerty> oh
<riotkittie> lee__:  you can search for it in synaptic; it might be easier
<rabiddachshund> I'm on feisty right now using broadcom and it loses the wireless signal every 5 minutes.
<MasterShrek> lee__, to install kde, type: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<megaqwerty>  !kde | lee__
<ubotu> lee__: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<MasterShrek> rabiddachshund, how did u install it? ndiswrapper?
<rabiddachshund> I think so. I had someone else do it for me because they're better than me.
<MasterShrek> rabiddachshund, you should change your nick to crazyWeinerDog =P
<rabiddachshund> lqtm.
<MasterShrek> rabiddachshund, type: lsmod | grep ndiswrapper   and see if u get any output
<jscinoz> would anyone happen to know if the game Second Life is under the GPL?
<rabiddachshund> nothing
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> stdin: Enjoy
<lee__> erg Ill have to getwine so Ican use IMVU lol
<rabiddachshund> but then again, he wrote a script that I could use in case I had to format, which I have done.
<lee__> eh wehre do I get fire starter at?
<MasterShrek> rabiddachshund, try: lsmod | grep bcm43xx
<stdin> Amaranth: hmm. k :)
<rabiddachshund> that does give some output
<megaqwerty> jscinoz: it doesn't look like it is. Don't hold me to that though...
<lee__> never mind I found it
<megaqwerty> jscinoz: http://secondlife.com/corporate/tos.php
<MasterShrek> rabiddachshund, ok, how about: ls /lib/firmware | grep bcm43xx*
<rabiddachshund> quite a bit more.
<addos> hmm, rc1 tells me it can't find flashplugin-nonfree
<addos> has anyone else had this problem?
<MasterShrek> rabiddachshund, ok, so you have firmware and you are using the kernel modules, thats usually what i suggest doing, its how i run my broadcom card...are u using wpa?
<rockets> hey is there a medibuntu for gutsy yet
<CoasterMaster> Is the RC pretty stable?
<Pici> rockets: I belive so.
<rockets> CoasterMaster, its rock solid so far.
<rockets> Pici, i cant find it
<MasterShrek> CoasterMaster, i dont have n e problems
<rabiddachshund> no. I have an open network because people around here are too stupid to turn on a computer. Literally.
<Pici> rockets: I dont use it, but I think I remember hearing that it existed
<megaqwerty> jscinoz: nevermind, it is under the GPL: http://www.boingboing.net/2007/01/08/second-life-frees-so.html
<jscinoz> megaqwerty, hmm i was sure it was under an opensource license of somekind
<rockets> mm
<jscinoz> hehe
<CoasterMaster> rockets, MasterShrek and I assume that anything that gets patched between now and release will be pushed down, right?
<MasterShrek> rabiddachshund, i would at least use wep, but do u know what kind of card it exactly is? 4311? 4106?
<jscinoz> megaqwerty, what rules does a program need to comply with to make it into the official ubuntu repos?
<rabiddachshund> and I check the log for foreign mac addresses to make sure that remains true
<rabiddachshund> 4311
<MasterShrek> CoasterMaster, what do u mean "pushed down" ?
<rockets> CoasterMaster, of course.
<megaqwerty> jscinoz: needs to be stable, be free, and needs to have a maintainer...I'm pretty sure, that's it
<CoasterMaster> MasterShrek, I mean appear in the Update Manager
<jscinoz> its probably too late for gutsy, but imo secondlife should make it into hardy :)
<MasterShrek> rabiddachshund, hmm, same as i have, its possible i guess that you have different firmware maybe
<rockets> CoasterMaster, if you run the updater on the day the final release comes out, youll have the final release
<addos> has anyone else had problems installing flashplugin-nonfree on rc1?
<MasterShrek> CoasterMaster, cuz mine runs flawlessly, but i dont use network manager either, that could be
<lee__> yeah
<lee__> oh wait what?
<megaqwerty> CoasterMaster: Only feature upgrades are deferred to the next release. bugfixes, and security patches will make it into a stable release
<rabiddachshund> probably. It took him a week and a half to get it right and he said he had to use fwcutter on over a dozen different drivers before he could get it to work at all.
<robinson> running Kubuntu Gutsy. How do i keep the screen from going black on my laptop when no key is pressed? trying to watch a movie on googlevideo, and i have to move the mouse abotu every five minutes
<rabiddachshund> How well does 4311 work in gutsy though?
<MasterShrek> rabiddachshund, im running gutsy, it runs perfectly
<rockets> Pici, im going to try adding the line to my sources.list and just change feisty to gutsy
<jscinoz> robinson, go to system>prefs>screensaver, and untick "activate when idle"
<megaqwerty> robinson: System>Preferences>Screensaver
<robinson> Kubuntu, in KDE
<megaqwerty> heh, beat to it ;)
<Pici> rockets: Thats the best way to test, if it doesnt exist, it just wont work
<bazhang> robinson: are you also using compiz-fusion?
<robinson> negative
<rabiddachshund> cool. What are the "three clicks" that I read about? Is that just in the package manager?
<MasterShrek> rabiddachshund, i can give you a link to the firmware that i use
<rabiddachshund> awesome.
<robinson> megaqwerty: running KDE, not GNome. any other ideas? Screensaver is not set to run automatically
<megaqwerty> rabiddachshund: you mean, like for installing stuff? Yeah, it's pretty much three clicks in the package manager, or if you download a .deb
<MasterShrek> rabiddachshund, http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv
<rockets> Pici, it worked! but not all the packages are availible yet
<megaqwerty> robinson: sorry, a Gnome guy myself.
<MasterShrek> rabiddachshund, you have to extract that file to /lib/firmware (need to be root or use sudo to do it)
<rabiddachshund> Is that a permanent link?
<MasterShrek> i guess so, i just uploaded that firmware to mediafire
<robinson> anyboy else? just want the screen to stay on unless i tell it otherwise....
<robinson> in KDE
<MasterShrek> its been there for awhile rabiddachshund, but it says they dont ever go away, or not yet at least
<megaqwerty> Well, I'm going to go spend some time with the family, Good night everyone!
<rabiddachshund> I'm not good with drivers. Is there anything else I need to do with it?
<jscinoz> Is there a list somewhere on launchpad of requested packages?
<MasterShrek> rabiddachshund, nope, maybe reboot or remove the bcm43xx driver and reload it
<MasterShrek> jscinoz, what package are you requesting?
<rabiddachshund> ok. It should work for feisty, right?
<jscinoz> MasterShrek, secondlife
<MasterShrek> rabiddachshund, yes it was working for me in feisty before i upgraded, same firmware
<jscinoz> its GPL, reasonably stable, cant see why it shouldnt go in with the other games in the repo
<rabiddachshund> cool. thank you.
<jscinoz> too late for gutsy though :(
<rockets> rabiddachshund, restricted-manager doesnt handle bcm43xx in feisty, and on top of that the package is broken, in the sense that the place it downloads the firmware for no longer exists (in feisty) it works in gutsy
<rockets> firmware from*
<rabiddachshund> :/
<rockets> rabiddachshund, but you can still install the package, then download the windows driver, then point bcm43xx-fwcutter at it
<rockets> that will work
<rockets> but really you should be asking about this in #ubuntu
<rabiddachshund> Actually my question was how well does it work in gutsy. Really well, apparently.
<lee__> wao i was able to relintialise the effects
<MasterShrek> rabiddachshund, you dont have to go through all that though, thats what that archive i gave you the link for is, the already extracted firmware, no need to get the windows driver or use bcm43xx-fwcutter
<rockets> rabiddachshund, fantastically
<rockets> Can somebody explain to me the point of having firefox extensions in the repos? It seems silly because youll be stuck with old versions
<rockets> its not like you normally have to compile them
<rabiddachshund> I've never used an RC before, so is there a chance that gutsy will break my dual boot with vista?
<rockets> rabiddachshund, i dual boot with vista
<lee__> hmm I am reverting back..I have a fast computer but the graphicscs are messing up
<lee__> hmm somethings wrong with the visual effects
<MasterShrek> lee__, doesnt surprise me, ive had them working good a million times, and all of a sudden they just stop
* rabiddachshund is off to install gutsy
<rockets> rabiddachshund, yay
<MasterShrek> rabiddachshund, good luck
<hydrogen> the first thing I did after upgrading was uninstall compiz-fusion and strigi
<stdin> but, compiz-fusion isn't installed by default in kubuntu
<rockets> hey whats the name of the really awesome mac os x 10.5-like dock
<rockets> for linux
<rockets> is it avant or something
<nomasteryoda> kiba
<rockets> ah thats it thanks
<nomasteryoda> np
<rockets> i hope its in the repos
<rockets> !info kibadock
<ubotu> Package kibadock does not exist in gutsy
<rockets> grr
<nomasteryoda> the install is easy
<rockets> grr, i just disabled wobbly windows. and my windows are still wobbly!
<nomasteryoda> just restart compiz
<nomasteryoda> that has worked for me
<rockets> k
<cdm10> if I run updates, I'll be on the equivalent of the RC, right?
<nomasteryoda> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<nomasteryoda> there ya go rockets
<|neon|> any  good soft to do lightscribe i found the lacie web page which has the lacie lightscribbbe that works with k3b have not install it yet
<rockets> whats the name of that firefox build thats compiled for specific architectures
<rockets> by some guy
<rockets> i keep thinking fasterfox but thats an extension
<stdin> swiftfox, and the guy is evil, but use it if you want
<Jordan_U_Gutsy> rockets: swiftfox, do NOT use it
<rockets> Jordan_U_Gutsy, i dont use it, i was just trying to remember
<rockets> Jordan_U_Gutsy, its license is evil
<|neon|> umm?
<rockets> its still an open source license but it doesnt allow you to redistribute binaries
<rockets> its stupid
<Jordan_U_Gutsy> http://www.getswiftfox.org/
<rockets> Jordan_1, is that the reason you say dont use it?
<Jordan_1> rockets: That and I doubt that it is noticably faster anyway
<rockets> Jordan_1, its not. i have used it
<rockets> grr . . . this is so dumb. kcheckgmail is the best gmail notifier, and i have to install all this kde junk to use it. what does arts have to do with a gmail notifier.
<ephesius> my firefox won't start any ideas?
<rockets> ephesius, run it in a terminal and see what errors display
<ephesius> rockets, so far i have this (firefox-bin:16088): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine",
<rockets> hah
<rockets> i have no idea what that means
<rockets> but mozilla has an irc server
<rockets> you might have better luck there
<rockets> or you can try purging firefox and reinstalling
<ephesius> gutsy should have the murrine engine installed by default right
<ephesius> yea i tried that already
<rockets> ephesius, not just a reinstall. remove with --purge
<ephesius> so i installed the gtk-engines-murrine package and now i don't get the error but still nothing haha
<rockets> lol
<AncientRelic> I'm trying to install the gutsy beta on my new laptop
<Konam> dennisharrison hey, did you got my msg?
<rockets> wtf
<rockets> why is linux-generic in restricted
<stdin> because it depends on linux-restricted-modules
<rockets> ah
<SuperLag> you guys getting this message at all: ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<SuperLag> ?
<stdin> yeah, from dpkg, it's a good think
<stdin> thinG
<jpt9> hey
<wers> why isn't ksync in the gutsy repos?
<jpt9> my thinkpad made the ubuntu startup sound for the first time with the release candidate :-)
<jpt9> anyway...
<speedy20> how do i upgrade to gutsy from feisty?
<jpt9> i have an nvidia gfx card.
<bascule> ah well sound is a nice thing
<hydrogen> see the topic speedy20
<rockets> great. aptitude just core dumped
<jpt9> it needs restricted drivers to do compiz.
<dennisharrison> Konam, heya you there?
<AncientRelic> speedy20: wait about a week
<jpt9> is there any way to get around having to restart the computer (as that won't work if i'm using the livecd)?
<speedy20> a week for wat?
<AncientRelic> speedy20: The offiical release of Gutsy
<AncientRelic> If you really want to live dangerously, from a terminal type "sudo dist-upgrade -d"
<stdin> speedy20: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<speedy20> oh ok....gutsy is like a upgraded version of feisty ?  what exactly is it?
<hydrogen> .. or just look at the topic
<hydrogen> where it tells you
<hydrogen> everything
<hydrogen> if you are incapable of doing that you probably are not someone who wants ot upgrade
<Konam> dennisharrison yes
* stdin agrees with hydrogen
<jpt9> any ideas?
<dennisharrison> Konam, how are things going?  and no I haven't seen any messages from you, you need to register with freenode and get +e from services
<Konam> dennisharrison I am registered
<jpt9> also, to whoever i was asking about getting synaptic working off the livecd last time...
<jpt9> it works in the release candidate :-D
<Konam> dennisharrison I just that I'm not log in
<dennisharrison> ahh ok
<AncientRelic> I'm impressed with Gutsy, everything even works with my ATI video card
<dennisharrison> AncientRelic, what card?
<AncientRelic> dennisharrison: ATI X300SE PCIe
<AncientRelic> dennisharrison: $22 cheapie
<dennisharrison> Konam, did you resolve your issue by rolling drivers back?  if not would you mind running a few tests with me?
<dennisharrison> AncientRelic, hah, very neat
<Konam> dennisharrison no, I don't mind, what should I do?
<dennisharrison> Konam, has your issue changed at all?
<Konam> dennisharrison no,
<dennisharrison> are you registered with nickserv now so I can take this to pm ?
<Konam> dennisharrison give me the command to log me in
<Konam> please
<rockets> AncientRelic, if you install xgl it will be configured for you automatically :-D
<AncientRelic> rockets, I did just that
<dennisharrison> Konam, /msg nickserv identify <password>
<rockets> AncientRelic, isnt that great :-D, no more screwing with sessions
<AncientRelic> rockets, its lovely
<hydrogen> protip
<AncientRelic> A sub-200 Linux box with COmpiz
<lee__> erg, Ijust downlaoded an antiviurs and it said me deffinitions were over 4days old lol
<hydrogen> if you configure konversation's freenode entry, you can set the serverpassword to be the password for your nick and get logged in
<lee__> eh 40
<Konam> dennisharrison already in, check my msg
<hydrogen> without running a command for the identity
<ChaosParser> hydrogen, you are my hero.
<lee__> eh how dow we update the browser?
<rockets> w00t solved my splash screen issue
<rockets> usplash.conf was set to 1280x1024 and my system only goes to 1280x800
<rockets> Can I set usplash to a widescreen resolution like 1280x800
<AncientRelic> when did the RC come out, I feel like I just got the Beta last week :D
<lee__> rocets taht sounds like a hig def tv
<rockets> lee__, no, its a 15" laptop lol
<lee__> oooh lol
<lee__> one would think that now crt are going out they soon will stop this 85 mhz and 60mhz
<lee__> nad use 65 mhz lol
<lee__> eh I mean 60
<ChaosParser> lee__: Ah, but isn't one of linux's strengths being able to work on medicore hardware?  :-p
<lee__> I have hdmi out too
<lee__> hmm you have a point there lol
<lee__> but they have stopped seeling crt :(
<lee__> and my crt is dying :(
<ChaosParser> lee__: Yes, well.  They've stopped selling 533Mhz processors, but some people still use them.
<lee__> can't afford even the cheap lcdss yet
<lee__> 533..wahts taht lol
<lee__> Oh p1
<CrackedIce> 533's can still be purchased
<bascule> lee__: buy a cheap laptop, they'll throw a lcd in
<logreeval> If I install the new Gutsy RC then when the final release comes out, will it have to redownload the entire thing?
<CrackedIce> most manufacturers just don't produce them
<lee__> lol
<usser> logreeval: no
<CrackedIce> log, no, it will upgrade
<usser> logreeval: nonsense of course not ))
<ChaosParser> CrackedIce: stfu, nitpicker.
<lee__> well ones tfer sure this program barely put a dent in my 80 gig hd
<logreeval> as in, just a few packages or something?
<usser> logreeval: bug fixes mostly
<lee__> well one hting I learned
<CrackedIce> the one's that have changes made
<logreeval> will it be that substantial?
<lee__> leave my graphics card in the not used selcetion
<logreeval> i have a download limit of 425MB
<lee__> saves on crashes
<CrackedIce> it's usually just bug fixes, minor patches and changes, not entire debs
<usser> logreeval: that should be enough
<CrackedIce> so you should be safe
<logreeval> sounds great
<logreeval> lol
<lee__> oh he other thing that is wierd and I don't understand..is why am i able to do effects on my ata but not my ide?
<logreeval> cause i got a new build coming in soon, and i didnt want it to sit and wither away
<ChaosParser> lee__: What sort of effects?
<lee__> oh can any recomend a good accoung piece of software
<lee__> the woble
<hydrogen> does your harddrive fade in and out of existance?
<CrackedIce> lol
<lee__> actaully all of them basically
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> I'd say if your ata harddrive is doing 'the wobble' you have a screw missing
<lee__> hmm no, its a 40 gig ps2 hdd lol
<bascule> ps2????
<lee__> no..its a bend in time and space lol
<lee__> oh the ps2 had linux..but..I cnat get it on it
<bascule> ah, an event horizon
<lee__> so, now I suffer through ffxi
<frostburn> Only i can control space and time, and your ps2 is not a depression in my manifold.   Also, why a ps2?
<lee__> lol because it makes for a cheap computer lol
<logreeval> thanks guys
<frostburn> go get an xbox
<lee__> actaully the linux that was for it had a few goodies
<darius_> There are about 50 bugs filed for the ipw3945 driver failing after returning from standy.  It was a problem in Feisty but it's even worse (for me) in Gutsy.  This driver (aside from the card firmware) is opensource -- for the love of god wtf? :)
<lee__> oh I have an xbox
<bascule> ah as in playstatio2, I was thinking mouse ports ... :))
<frostburn> lee__, go mod it?
<lee__> I  have the ps2 plus version
<lee__> fromod it, then I can use this linux hehee?
<frostburn> ?
<lee__> oh man I am a lous typest whne tired
<frostburn> ?
<CrackedIce> darius, yes, ipw3945 is buggy, but it seems platform specific, mine runs w. out a hitch
<RAOF> darius_: Well, it works for me, too.
<lee__> the PS2 once had linux that came out for itin america, it was then later banned here in the us
<lee__> no idea why
<darius_> there's literally 50 bugs for it!
<CrackedIce> i know =] 
<CrackedIce> i had a problem w. it too, but after some 3rd party repos, it was good again
<darius_> My machine was sold with Ubuntu
<lee__> cool
<darius_> it's a sad state of affairs
<lee__> why is it a sad state of afairs
<hydrogen> ipw3945 is being replaced by something..
<hydrogen> I completely forget what thoguh
<riotkittie> weird.  my desktop's showing three mounted CDs. it was four, until i ejected one.
<lee__> eh I have a dell diminsion 5150
<CrackedIce> hydrogen you're right, but i forget too
<bascule> riotkittie: that makes sense 4 -1 = 3 :)
<hydrogen> its iXX####
<darius_> lee__: a machine that is sold with Ubuntu with a network card that has a vendor supported/provided opensource drive, that had the same problem in a previous release
<riotkittie> bascule: well yes and no.  :P
<lee__> just some wierd thing aobut hyper threading in the ati card and som wierd thing about..dual threaidng processor
<riotkittie> i mean 4 - 1 does = 3 but.
<ChaosParser>  iwl3945
<lee__> oh I see dariouse
<lee__> eh darius
<hydrogen> yea
<ChaosParser> hydrogen: , darius_, CrackedIce, its being replaced by  iwl3945
<CrackedIce> thank you beth =] 
<vmlinuz`> worest p2p client i ever saw is amule. Anyone know a better one?
<lee__> say how ca n one tell of te intell processor can hand a 64 bit piece of soft ware?
<darius_> ChaosParser: is iwl3945 ready to replace it now or still unstable?
<ChaosParser> lee__: is it a 64 bit capable processor?
<frostburn> lee__, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ChaosParser> darius_: Ugh, lemme google it.
<bascule> lee__: an intel 386 can't
<darius_> ChaosParser: I can dig - just thought you might now
<lee__> hmm just a sec how do I check the processor
<lee__> oh
<ChaosParser> darius_: It appears to be stable in Fedora Core 7
<lee__> dumb ? lol just a sec
<darius_> wish it had made its way into Gutsy :/
<ChaosParser> darius_: http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi
<CrackedIce> darius, it is going to be in gutsy i think
<ChaosParser> CrackedIce: What package manager does fedora use?
<darius_> there's only a week left isn't there? :)
<CrackedIce> fedora uses rpm
<bascule> yum
<lee__> eh its a p4
<bascule> which isn't well named i assure you
<ChaosParser> darius_: Grab the fedora package and use Alien to convert it to a .deb
<CrackedIce> lol, rpm is the package manager, yum is the installer. silly
<RAOF> darius_: iwl works reasonably well.
<ChaosParser> Oh crap.  Does alien work on gutsy?
<lee__> clflush size    : 64
<ChaosParser> Anyone try?
<CrackedIce> it does =D
<CrackedIce> alien is stable
<RAOF> darius_: I find it doesn't survive a resume from suspend, though :)
<ChaosParser> yay
<darius_> hah, great
<DShepherd> RAOF, whats your spec?
<lee__> what the heck is an fpu extenstion?
<RAOF> But then again, I find that ipw *does* resume from suspend, so maybe iwl will for you :)
<RAOF> DShepherd: 3945 card, C2D, etc.
<frostburn> lee__, floating point unit
<darius_> It's been a breeze to convert people to Ubuntu - except for hardware.  Hardware has been a bigger problem than support for their favorite software packages.  That's painful
<CrackedIce> darius
<frostburn> lee__, before 386 (or was it 486) floating point operations could be done on an external fpu
<RAOF> darius_: That's the way it goes, sadly.
<ChaosParser> darius_: Gutsy is has made awesome progress.
<CrackedIce> that's because many hw manus don't support linux, and are propritary so won't release the sources for their drivers for us to convert them over
<frostburn> darius_, actually linux supports more devices than any other system
<darius_> yeah, Gutsy is definitely a worthy upgrade - but still, the same hardware problems
<ChaosParser> darius_: Gutsy has honestly made installing Ubuntu EASIER than windows. On all four of my PCs.
<lee__>  Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
<darius_> frostburn: that's debatable
<lee__> eh does that answer lol?
<CrackedIce> darius, no it's not
<frostburn> darius_, windows doesn't run on sparc =] 
<bascule> ChaosParser: linux has installed easier than windows for about 3 years IMO
<darius_> yeah, nice example
<CrackedIce> linux kernel otb supports way more hw than any other os on the market
<ChaosParser> darius_: Uhm.  No.  The generic linux vanilla kernel supports more than anything else.  Period.
<darius_> too bad that doesn't help real Ubuntu users :)
<lee__> so waht ama I looking for taht says what?
<lee__> I cant figure out this dual threading stuff
<darius_> what about real desktop users
<CrackedIce> lee, what's to figure out?
<ChaosParser> bascule: I mean as far as time to get everything working properly.  Previous to Gutsy I had network, sound, and video issues during instals.
<hylje> darius_: it might not help *each* and *every* but most are fine. stop trolling.
<frostburn> bascule, i did the same thing to my family.  I told them that windows support has run out and will only support ubuntu.  no complaints
<bascule> CrackedIce: sure I see the point, cause if hardware doesn't just work, it is hard -> impossible to get working
<CrackedIce> linux runs on calcs, pdas, even robots. it runs on desktops, servers, workstations, etc. it's just better. period
<darius_> hylje: few people convert more people to Ubuntu than me - you don't have a troll here.  But the statement that hardware is better supported by Ubuntu that any other OS is misleading
<lee__> wahts a cashflush size?
<ChaosParser> bascule: Its never impossible.  If you tried hard enough you could probably install linux on a dead badger.
<CrackedIce> lol, you'd just have to write the drivers yourself
<lee__> bogomips        : 5586.04
<ChaosParser> CrackedIce: Yeah.  But at least you have that option.
<CrackedIce> just most linux users today are too lazy to take the inititive
<bascule> frostburn: well good on you for that, I work as a tech, in 4 years i has seen no linux machines on my desk, I have seen 3 in the last month, all ubuntu
<lee__> waht the heck is a bogmip lol
<frostburn> lee__, www.google.com =P
<bascule> ChaosParser: lol
<darius_> CrackedIce: silly.  Most linux users couldn't write a driver if you gave them 6 months with nothing else to do
<ChaosParser> darius_: I think that depends on the distro.
<CrackedIce> and the user
<awalton__> "mips" = millions of instructions per second, "bogo" means "calculated as best we can", or "bogus"
<ChaosParser> darius_: I betcha Sorcerer users could more often than say, PCLinuxOS users.
<DShepherd> and the 6 months
<riotkittie> i'm sure i could write a driver for six months. it wouldnt work, on any level, and it would exist solely in a text file, but i could do it. :x
<riotkittie> err in. not for.
<darius_> well, this is an Ubuntu channel I'm speaking in.  you could have taken it globally I guess, but it would still be true
<awalton__> lee__, for intel machines, it's generally 2x the number of mhz of your processor, for arm is generally about 1x
<riotkittie> but you didnt say it had to serve a purpose. or have functionality. :x
<ChaosParser> Hey, CrackedIce.  Next time we end up partying, wanna write a driver?
<CrackedIce> darius, how do you think we GOT the drivers we have now?
<CrackedIce> haha, fo sho
<CrackedIce> i wrote my own kernel btw chaos
<darius_> CrackedIce: it was the effort of "most" Ubuntu users.  It was the effort of a minorty of linux users that are extremely capable and kind
<ChaosParser> CrackedIce: I don't think Sho needs drivers.  OOOOoh. unless we could write a sho driver that would make her stop calling happy meal every 3 seconds.
<CrackedIce> lmao
<CrackedIce> omg
<CrackedIce> wow
<CrackedIce> <3
<ChaosParser> <3
<ChaosParser> darius_: Yer a very negative person.
<CrackedIce> agreed
<ChaosParser> darius_: I mean, I work tech support too.  I did tech support for the worst possible users in the whole WORLD.  And still.  You are negative.
<darius_> maybe you're just optimistic .. even a little zealotous
<ChaosParser> I did technical support for AOL for a year.
<ChaosParser> I am NOT optimistic.
<Tm_T> ok kids, calm down
<frostburn> you have my sympathy
<riotkittie> hahahaha.
<darius_> I'm just honestly responding to your statement
<darius_> I love Ubuntu and push it - but with care
<CrackedIce> me and her both did AOL tech support
<riotkittie> that must have been a great job.
<ChaosParser> riotkittie: It was awesome, in retrospect.
<CrackedIce> i didn't want the place to get shot up, i just wanted to shoot myself =[
<bascule> ChaosParser: surprised you are still alive after 1 year aol
<vmlinuz`> It's weird, i try to "put file" into another shell account using "ftp" and it say no such file/directory, when the file is there. Thus i click "tab" to complete the file location. http://pastebin.com/m4cc1214
<vmlinuz`> can someone tell me why its saying that
<CrackedIce> did you ls the current dir to make SURE its there?
<vmlinuz`> yep
<vmlinuz`> its there
<ChaosParser> Aww, it wasn't that bad.  Lots of football, accidentally hanging up on people, learning aikdo during calls.  Surfing the net.... etc.
<bascule> :)
<ChaosParser> vmlinuz`: Case right?
<CrackedIce> are you ftping to another machine?
<bascule> standard tech job then ChaosParser
<frostburn> vmlinuz`, do you have permissions to open that file
<vmlinuz`> ChaosParser: I write it with <tab> and it completed it, hence its there
<vmlinuz`> frostburn: hm. What permission the file should be? I created it using my X server. so Its obvious that my username should have access to it
<ChaosParser> bascule: Nuh uh.  Corporate Sector Hardware Warranty support now, and no web browsing.  :(  Or hanging up on people.
<CrackedIce> try chmodding to 0777
<CrackedIce> to be safe
<frostburn> vmlinuz`, not sure what ftp server you're using but you may not have enough permissions to write
<frostburn> CrackedIce, other side, not client
<vmlinuz`> frostburn: k
<CrackedIce> frostburn, i meant the dir on the other side
<frostburn> =] 
<CrackedIce> if he has access to it
<vmlinuz`> frostburn: I did "sudo chmod 777 filename"
<vmlinuz`> and try to upload, still doesn't work.
<CrackedIce> vmlinuz, i was looking, try to cd to the Desktop dir, and try the command again from there as "put ./file that i'm not typing out
<frostburn> vmlinuz`, the folder you are writign to might be write protected
<vmlinuz`> frostburn: how to check/change that pls?
<frostburn> or your ftp account name doesn't give permissions to write to that folder
<CrackedIce> frostburn, he gave it global write permission, it's not protected =p
<CrackedIce> oh, he did the file, not the folder
<CrackedIce> doi
<vmlinuz`> it worked the way CrackedIce told me to do
<vmlinuz`> I wonder why
<vmlinuz`> why i can't "put /path/path/file"
<vmlinuz`> but if i go "cd /path/path" then "ftp server" then "put file" it work
<CrackedIce> because you were trying to put it to a path that doesn't exist on the server side
<frostburn> lee__, i've seen you around for the past few days on several channels, are you interested in learning the guts of linux?
<lee__> WOW its a 64 bit processo an em 64t or something like that
<lee__> yes
<frostburn> lee__, got a free computer?
<lee__> eh no
<frostburn> lee__, got vmware?
<lee__> that is why i was hoping to use myps2
<stdin> vmlinuz`: there is a  "lcd" command in ftp to cd to a local directory
<lee__> oh wait, i have a 40 guig hd
<vmlinuz`> CrackedIce: so thats an "ftp" client bug right?
<vmlinuz`> stdin: thanks
<steve__> I'm doing the distro upgrade and it seems to have frozen on "configuring wvdial". It's been sitting there for about half an hour now.
<CrackedIce> no, it's not a bug
<frostburn> lee__, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/index.xml  install that and you'll learn everything you need to know
<lee__> i can just change over so yes
<bascule> slight exegeration frostburn
<frostburn> bascule, perhaps, but it's a good start =] 
<lee__> ok i bm the page.. i am going to lokk at tht processor a second time in th bios
<bascule> frostburn: LFS is the true learning experience :)
<frostburn> bascule, eh, gentoo docs are better maintained when you get stuck
<steve__> I'm doing the distro upgrade and it seems to have frozen on "configuring wvdial". It's been sitting there for about half an hour now. Is it hosed or what?
<bascule> frostburn: yeah gentoo raised the bar on docs for all distros everywhere
<A_is_A> ok, ive upgraded to gutsy. gparted will not start, and i am unable to mount sdb1
<frostburn> A_is_A, are you root?
<CrackedIce> or at least sudoing?
<A_is_A> yes im sudoing
<A_is_A> no dice
<hydrogen> all installing gentoo or lfs teaches you is how to follow instructions
<frostburn> what error?
<A_is_A> frostburn: me?
<frostburn> A_is_A, yes
<CrackedIce> A_is_A: yeah, you
<A_is_A> i dont get an error. it just scans forever and never finds anythings
<lee__> its confirmd the processor Iam currently running is an EM64T
<bascule> hydrogen: nah, lfs explains what the packages do and why they go in in that order
<lee__> so does that mean I should be running 64 bit lol
<CrackedIce> A_is_A: are you sure your device is sda1? did you check fstab? and you should receive an error upon an unsuccessful mount or if gparted won't start
<hydrogen> bascule: however, anyone crazy enough to install lfs most likely knows the basic building blocks of a system already
<A_is_A> as for info...its formatted ext3....its not ntfs or anything like that
<cellofellow> Can I get the Compiz water effect to work like xDesktopWaves?
<hydrogen> so it doesn't teach you that
<bascule> lee__: you are aware that PS2 is a PPC ?
<A_is_A> it was sdb1 before the upgrade from fiesty
<frostburn> lee__, you're running a p4, right?
<bascule> hydrogen: I didn't, just tried it and leared as I went
<nemik> hi guys. what's going on in this chat?
<lee__> on my pc yes eh not the ps2
<lee__> yes
<bascule> ok
<CrackedIce> A_is_A: it should automatically mount on boot, does it not?
<hydrogen> bascule: and did you realize how much of a waste of time lfs was along the way?
<bascule> yes
<A_is_A> no
<lee__> its stating that it is a EM64t
<bascule> :))
<frostburn> lee__, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1 start there
<A_is_A> should i pastebin my fsttab?
<A_is_A> i think i found the oprb
<frostburn> em64t= amd64 = x86_64
<ChaosParser> A_is_A: Are you opening gparted from the icon or a terminal?
<CrackedIce> A_is_A: what seems to be the issue?
<A_is_A> it has a bunch of parameters for an ntfs drive...ill pastebin it
<CrackedIce> A_is_A: is it gpart or gparted?
<ChaosParser> A_is_A: Open it from a terminal, then move the terminal so you can see it, and it should show you the error, even if you don't get a graphical error.
<A_is_A> gparted
<bascule> hydrogen: but it undoubtedly gave me a huge amount of insight into low level sytem understanding
<A_is_A> i dont get an error in the terminal
<steve__> the love in here is just overwhelming.
<lee__> eh where do I start then?
<A_is_A> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40331/
<frostburn> lee__, read =P
<A_is_A> sdb1 isnt ntfs anymore
<CrackedIce> good.
<A_is_A> hasnt been for a while...but i worked in fiesty
<A_is_A> so what should i change it too
<CrackedIce> well you said it's ext3, so you should have it set as such, with the appropriate options
<gunashekar> hi
<jdrake> I do not have the system admin entry for managing users. Is there a way to determine if it is infact installed? (I am also missing the entry for synaptic, but I know it is installed).
<CrackedIce> jdrake, try sudo alacarte, see if it opens the menu editor for you, and see if they are listed in there in the appropriate locations
<CrackedIce> if they are, place a check by them
<Amaranth> No!
<Amaranth> Never run alacarte as root
<CrackedIce> crap
<CrackedIce> yeah, you're right
<CrackedIce> just run alacarte
<CrackedIce> not sudo
<ChaosParser> lmao.
<ChaosParser> Good one, CrackedIce
<CrackedIce> haha, yeah yeah
<CrackedIce> brain fart
<jdrake> Too late
<jdrake> sudo chown -R jdrake:jdrake .config/*
<jdrake> then fixed
<CrackedIce> awesome
<jdrake> yep, the entries are there
<jdrake> Merci
<jdrake> I click the item and within a second or two it unchecks itself
<jdrake> No entry in the terminal explaining why
<CrackedIce> i've seen that before, just remove the entry and recreate it, that USUALLY sovles it
<ChaosParser> jdrake: I've had that bug.  Reboot.
<ChaosParser> I hate that bug.
<CrackedIce> ditto
<jdrake> Now I have just updated a few things today.
<jdrake> ok, I guess reboot I do, brb.
<vmlinuz`> I can't make 2 btorrents download run at the same time?
<bascule> vmlinuz`: change clients
<vmlinuz`> what other client
<bascule> well I am a K* person so I use ktorrent, but tere are others
<CrackedIce> bittornado
<bascule> there you go :)
<CrackedIce> or opera ;] 
<bascule> opera torrents, well well well ..
<ChaosParser> Opera FTW.
<CrackedIce> mmhm, opera pwns firefox
<hylje> opera has one built in
<ChaosParser> That's what I'm using to chat here right now.
<CrackedIce> lmao ChaosParser, opera FTW indeed
<macogw_> im using Deluge
<bascule> i used opera on win but preferred firefox when i went full time linux
<macogw_> i like KTorrent too though
<CrackedIce> bascule: opera on linux is much more stable than firefox
<CrackedIce> sadly
<bascule> is it, maybe give it another go
<ChaosParser> bascule: I love that my mail, rss feeds, chat and browsing are all one program :)
<macogw_> seamonkey?
<frostburn> CrackedIce, i haven't had firefox crash since gutsy
<bascule> yeah it is a slick app and no oubt about it
<CrackedIce> bascule: i'd recommend it
<frostburn> vmlinuz`, use azureus, but get it from sourceforge
<ChaosParser> macogw: Seamonkey is still no Opera.
<CrackedIce> frostburn: i have =p
<frostburn> CrackedIce, what error?
<bascule> CrackedIce: I remember just how fast it was in win,
<vmlinuz`> http://pastebin.com/m34b1710c
<ChaosParser> There is no browser that does tabs as well as Opera.  .
<vmlinuz`> frostburn: can it download multiple torrents at same time?
<frostburn> vmlinuz`, and the kitchen sink
<CrackedIce> frostburn: no error, just freezes up
<vmlinuz`> frostburn: and why should ig et it from sourceforge, isnt it availble in apt-get
<ChaosParser> vmlinuz`: Yeah, it is.
<bascule> yeah ftp session management and all sorts, lacks extensions though
<frostburn> vmlinuz`, the one in the repos are quirky
<macogw> why doesn't firefox compile on gutsy?
<vmlinuz`> okay
<macogw> it will only "make" on feisty
<jdrake> I have rebooted, and it does not fix the alacarte bug
<ChaosParser> jdrake: Do you have compiz on?
<bascule> macogw: well it does or there wuldn;t be a .deb, but I dunno other than that
<macogw> i need to compile it for a class
<frostburn> macogw, you don't have the deps or configuration correct
<jdrake> ChaosParser: yes
<macogw> and really they probably took mozilla's dynamically linked tarball and put a debian postinst script to put it in the right place
<macogw> i did "sudo apt-get build-dep firefox"
<ChaosParser> jdrake: Turn it off, close alacarte, then reopen alacarte and try again
<macogw> and ./configure doesnt say anything's wrong
<frostburn> macogw, do ./configure --verbose
<macogw> it just dies on nsCanvasContext2D
<macogw> ok
<jdrake> ChaosParser: no change
<bascule> ns, hmm SSL stuff IIRC
<vmlinuz`> frostburn: now how ot change my default torrent client from bittorrent which only can download 1 file at a time, to azureus for multiple download
<CrackedIce> vmlinuz, it's in the prefrences
<ChaosParser> jdrake: I fixed this the other day.... lemme see if I can recreate the issue on my PC.  One sec.
<frostburn> macogw, what version are you compiling, i'm going to try as well
<macogw> 2.0.0.7
<macogw> i did find an error in config.log
<macogw> http://pastebin.ca/733911
<macogw> i havent finished skimming through it
<CrackedIce> jdrake: have you tried to remove the entries from alacarte, and recreating them?
<macogw> but i got the build-dep from apt
<jdrake> No, and I don't fancy that option.
<ChaosParser> jdrake: Okay.  Hightlight the desired item.  Then Right click to get the menu to edit... but dont.  then left click to highlight the item again, and the checkmark will stay.
<ChaosParser> jdrake: Its odd, but it works.
<macogw> and its the tarball from http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0.0.7/source/
<macogw> frostburn: ^^
<ChaosParser> jdrake: Alternately, using the keyboard to select things will work.
<macogw> though it fails with the source package as well
<bascule> configure:5590: error: size of array 'static_assert_line_5589' is negative <- error
<macogw> so that's an error in the actual firefox code though then, isnt it?
<bascule> well yes
<jdrake> ChaosParser: Do you mean to have the checkmark be checked on the first click after the menu is opened? At this time one click to close the menu and another to check it - which summarily disappears right afterwards.
<bascule> the build script
<ChaosParser> jdrake: No.  The first click should only highlight the line, not checkmark the box.
<frostburn> macogw, i'm getting configuration errors
<jdrake> Where are the menu entries for this?
<CrackedIce> macogw: im getting config errors as well
<jdrake> The actual files that is
<lee__> ps2 is  a ppc?
<lee__> so that means what?
<frostburn> macogw, http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Build_Documentation
<ChaosParser> jdrake: Just use the keyboard instead.  Its easier.
<nevion_> is x86_64's kernel tickless yet?  if so.. any clue when?  I found it really hard to get any info on this...
<nevion_> *if not
<stdin> the -generic one is
<jdrake> ChaosParser: I am trying what you said, but it seems to have no effect.
<lee__> oh man this meansd i should be running gutsy in 64 bit erg
<macogw> frostburn: i already read that and have my .mozconfig made
<nevion_> hmm... well that's what I'm booted into
<bascule> lee__: no it is a non-x86 processor you need yellow dog or such for ps2
<macogw> one of my friends built it on feisty and using the exact same mozconfig tried on gutsy and it faile
<nevion_> any way to tell if its active or do I need to do something special?
<macogw> *failed
<nevion_> powertop says its not detected...
<frostburn> macogw, different distros, go through it and make sure everything is in place.  not sure how much else i can help
<alecw2> I'm having problems getting SynfigStudio to run in Gusty. Anyone else having similar problems?
<lee__> oh , eh i under stand that part talking about my pc
<CrackedIce> alecw2: what ver of the deb are you using, and what repos?
<CrackedIce> because i'm not
<macogw> frostburn: all the configure options are are just to make it shared instead of static and to enable debugging and "i want to build the browser (as opposed to mail client or calendar)"
<alecw2> Crackedlce, I just downloaded it from sudo apt-get, haven't messed with the repos at all
<alecw2> CrackedIce: I get this error:
<frostburn> macogw, want to pastebin it? i'll see what i can do
<frostburn> the .mozconfig
<alecw2> GThread-ERROR **: GThread system may only be initialized once.
<alecw2> aborting...
<alecw2> Aborted (core dumped)
<alecw2> In the terminal
<CrackedIce> alecw2: check your sources.list, see if you have the backports and proposed enabled. if not, enable and update, then do an upgrade.
<CrackedIce> try that first
<stdin> nevion_: if " grep "CONFIG_NO_HZ" /boot/config-$(uname -r) " shows "CONFIG_NO_HZ=y" then it's active
<CrackedIce> let me see what i can find on the error for ya
<nevion_> stdin ah, I didn't think of checking the included config
<alecw2> CrackedIce: Can you guide me through it? I've done it before, but it was quite a while ago...
<nevion_> or rather I forgot it was included
<crdlb> nevion_, it's not
<ChaosParser> jdrake: I'm sorry, I dunno why its not working for you.
<crdlb> it just hasn't been written yet
<crdlb> at least not as of 2.6.22
<CrackedIce> alecw2: check your private messages
<macogw> frostburn: http://pastebin.ca/733922
<jdrake> ChaosParser: Thank you for trying
<alecw2> CrackedIce: I don't have any... I'm not registered yet, if that matters.
<jdrake> Any ideas on how to disable the mouse wheel functionality on the desktop? (it switches desktops, most annoying)
<CrackedIce> alecw2:  it doesn't, you should have a pm
<crdlb> jdrake, with compiz?
<CrackedIce> what client are you using?
<ChaosParser> jdrake: No problem.  I'm the queen of random fixes that make no sense and only work for me.  :-D
<alecw2> CrackedIce: I don't. Maybe pastebin?
<jdrake> crdlb: si
<alecw2> CrackedIce: Pidgin.
<crdlb> jdrake, turn off the "Viewport switcher" plugin
<crdlb> in ccsm
<lee__> eh yellows for ps3
<ChaosParser> CrackedIce: Non registered users don't get PMs.
<ChaosParser> CrackedIce: Thats pretty much an IRC universal thing.
<CrackedIce> ChaosParser: yeah they do
<CrackedIce> i'm not registered and i got urs
<CrackedIce> so sh
<crdlb> ChaosParser, no, they just can't send them to registered users
<jdrake> Awesome!
<ChaosParser> My bad, my bad.
<crdlb> who haven't set themselves unfiltered
<frostburn> macogw, my configure worked
<CrackedIce> alecwh: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<alecwh> CrackedIce: Now try with alecwh
<alecwh> CrackedIce: I didn't get a pm if you sent one. :P Anyway, I'm at the sources.list.
<macogw> frostburn: configure finishes for me just fine.  it fails on make and then if i go back and look at config.log there are errors
<CrackedIce> alecwh: you also want to make sure it has all the universe and multiverse repos enabled
<frostburn> macogw, i'm compiling now, i'll let you know when i get an error
<alecwh> CrackedIce: Ok, I uncommented some lines
<alecwh> saved it
<alecwh> now what?
<macogw> frostburn: itll be right after cairo
<CrackedIce> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<macogw> when it hits nscanvas
<CrackedIce> for safe measures ;] 
<alecwh> ok. :)
<CrackedIce> try that
<CrackedIce> let me look up the issue though
<alecwh> ok, downloading package lists.
<alecwh> CrackedIce: done.
<CrackedIce> did it do the upgrades?
<alecwh> it didn't upgrade anything.
<CrackedIce> no upgrades?
<CrackedIce> hang on, i'm going to send you a file
<alecwh> It updated my package lists
<alecwh> but no upgrades or updates to software
<alecwh> ok
<vmlinuz`> azureus doesnt start the download :( its always 0%
<n08l3J> hey gutsy folks i just installed it on my dell, i m not able to configure the sound card
<n08l3J> any help
<alecwh> CrackedIce: I'll send you my email, join /j #blehhh and I'll give it to you (so I don't get spammed)...
<lee__> eh if you were wondering where I got the OEM setu up version this is where I go it from http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/7.10/
<lee__> eh taht is  how I got the oem version
<lee__> which I used for setting this compter up
<n08l3J> I am trying to enable the sound on this machine, but when i click on Test in the sound preferences, it says "Could not open resource for writing" ?
<frostburn> macogw, http://live.gnome.org/JhbuildIssues/mozilla
<CrackedIce> alecwh: use that file as your sources.list
<CrackedIce> and then try the commands i told you to run
<lee__> OH WOW big Diference in 10 you can lose the broswser and still download
<alecwh> CrackedIce: What file? :(
<CrackedIce> crap... maybe i should use pidgin too
<CrackedIce> alecwh: do you have xchat?
<CrackedIce> or aim?
<lee__> frostburn Ill take a look at the project tomaorw, plus Ihavent any way to save atm
<alecwh> CrackedIce: no, I do have AIM.
<alecwh> AIM: phpns
<lee__> out of disks lol
<frostburn> lee__, no cd-rw?
<macogw> frostburn: oh well ill try that then.  i have a former netscape employee going "what the...negative array? is it checking that a long is 8? why's it...what???"
<frostburn> or usb keys?
<ChaosParser> lolz.
<frostburn> macogw, 8 bytes
<ChaosParser> n08l3J: What model Dell?
<vmlinuz`> frostburn: seeds 0(830) that means there is seeds but they are not working for me, azureus is not downloading at all. what I should do man
<macogw> frostburn: well yeah she said sizeof(long) i just kinda mushed everything together when i paraphrased
<frostburn> vmlinuz`, you need to port forward with your router and set up the default ports
<frostburn> to something else
<n08l3J> ChaosParser, Inspiron 1520
<vmlinuz`> what default ports frostburn
<gunashekar> Gutsy kubuntu works well on my laptop including wireless lan , only problem is my Huawei USB Modem drivers , dont work with niswrapper too
<ChaosParser> n08l3J: Do you have any sound?
<vmlinuz`> frostburn: done
<n08l3J> nope i didnot
<vmlinuz`> 6881 - 68896881 - 6889
<n08l3J> the sound prefernces doesn't help either :(
<frostburn> vmlinuz`, choose a random number higher than 10,000
<ChaosParser> what about alsamixer?
<ChaosParser> o.o, new xckd.  brb
<SuperLag> Is there a way to disable the X config tool that automatically tries to configure my display every #@$@#$#@$ time I boot?
<vmlinuz`> frostburn: done from router, but still not downloading
<n08l3J> I tried changint it, it says "Could not open resource for writing"
<frostburn> vmlinuz`, http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/PortForwarding   give it some time and check if there's any errors, mouse over the little face icon
<frostburn> macogw, using http://pastebin.ca/733926 for now, we'll see how far it goes
<ChaosParser> n08l3J: Does alsamixer open?
<macogw> yeah im compiling now too
<kingrayray> http://kingrayray.wallooza.org/Screenshot.png :D
<n08l3J> hm.. I am not sure, i am new to ubuntu, please explain a bit more ChaosParser
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o stdin]  by stdin
<ChaosParser> n08l3J: Sorry.  Open a terminal, and type alsamixer   into it.
<n08l3J> when i tried it on the cli, it says snd_ctl_open failed for default:No such device
<n08l3J> seems like the default driver isn't working with this card
<gunashekar> my sound works after i changed audio device to OSS
<lee__> dang now Iam ticked..Iam missing out 64bit tatse
<vmlinuz`> frostburn: it is very hard lol, I did forward ports in my router but now i dont know what to do .. anyways what is the other program name you told me about? bittorrent isnt that complicated but it only download 1 file.
<lee__> eh I jsut find one taht has an ISO immage
<tech0007> hi everyone
<ChaosParser> vmlinuz`: Just use Opera.
<n08l3J> hm.. gunashekar how did you do that , imean how did you change the device to oss ?
<vmlinuz`> ChaosParser: ok
<gunashekar> i use kubuntu , can tell you about that
<gunashekar> n08l3J: do you use kubuntu or ubuntu
<n08l3J> i am using ubunt gutsy
<gunashekar> just look for the sound system settings
<lee__> lol, iam using gutsy the eh well Ican't explain it down load
<gunashekar> and change the option for audio device
<lee__> from cd
<n08l3J> I tried using the sound system settings, but it gave me "Could not open the resource for writing"
<n08l3J> I am not sure why but it does gave me that error
<ChaosParser> n08l3J: Click on Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<n08l3J> Okay what else ChaosParser
<ChaosParser> in the terminal,type alsamixer
<lee__> perhaps my studies into linux will leaving me to wonder why, it dont get viruses lol
<n08l3J> it says snd_ctl_open failed for default:No such device
<gunashekar> ah then your you have to solve that problem first
<ChaosParser> n08l3J: okay.  type in lspci
<n08l3J> how ?
<ChaosParser> then look for something that looks like a soundcard.
<frostburn> macogw, it's a problem with pango, as far as i can see, kind of tired to dig through the code though
<macogw> im an idiot
<n08l3J> lspci gave me a bunh of entries
<n08l3J> bunch
<ChaosParser> n08l3J: Do you know what sound card you have?
<macogw> last winter my old bf told me to write a doubly linked list in java or he'd break up with me
<macogw> i did and last week i deleted it
<kingrayray> wtf
<macogw> this week i've been assigned to write a doubly linked list in java for class
<n08l3J> and the audo device is intel 82801H (ICH8 Family
<frostburn> macogw, lol reminds me of my java teacher, she wanted us to write a singly linked list, i did double because it was harder, and she made me redo it -.-
<macogw> hahaha
<ChaosParser> n08l3J: Gimme a second.
<RAOF> macogw: The question is wrong.  Never write doubly-linked lists - that's what the frikkin standard library should be for :P
<macogw> well he gave me single in C and said "ok so that's teh basic idea. now write double in java"
<macogw> hwh
<macogw> *heh
<n08l3J> okay ChaosParser
<macogw> linked lists dont even make much sense in java
<macogw> in C, they're *really* sensible because there are pointers
<macogw> i know java references are sorta kinda close
<RAOF> macogw: There are pointers in Java, just annoyingly obfuscated.
<RAOF> NullPointerException :P
<macogw> but honestly, when you're talking about it having a "next" that *points to the next node* actually having pointers makes sense
<macogw> yeah
<frostburn> god i haven't coded in so long, sigh.
<ChaosParser> n08l3J: It looks like you have the same sound cards as some of the latitudes, which means there may be a red hat driver for it..
* RAOF had to endure Java for 1st year Comp Sci
<macogw> im just ticked that i deleted my doubly linked list
<RAOF> Eh, write a python script to write doubly-linked-lists in Java :)
<n08l3J> okay but how do i get that driver chaos
<frostburn> RAOF, my python book is still unopened =|
<macogw> is it Jelkner's python book???
<RAOF> frostburn: Python *book*?
<n08l3J> i just get this laptop recently so seems like this may be a new chip
<SuperLag> What is it that tries to automatically detect your display and video card? What's the name of that process?
<frostburn> macogw, wesley j chun
<macogw> oh
<frostburn> RAOF, more like bible
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> SuperLag: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ChaosParser> n08l3J: http://moelhave.dk/gnulinux-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-710-on-the-sony-vaio-sz6-series
<SuperLag> RAOF: this Gutsy install would be perfect, if nvidia would work.
<ChaosParser> SuperLag: Whats wrong with it?
<SuperLag> I can get the nvidia module to load if I manually recompile it every time, but once I reboot, X *always* goes back to vesa
<macogw> frostburn: jelkner took downey's "how to think like a computer scientist" (which uses c++) and adapted it to python
<RAOF> macogw: SICP
<ChaosParser> That's... bizzare.  Pastebin your xorg?
<macogw> at least i *think* that's what it is. i just skimmed an interview he did with o'reilly
<macogw> RAOF: sicp?
<uga> SuperLag: that's because you have installed linux-restricted-modules-*
<frostburn> macogw, i have no idea what i used, it was over6 years ago
<uga> SuperLag: which installs drivers different from those that you installed from nvidia
<macogw> i dont think he did that that long ago
<uga> ChaosParser: I read this same problem at least 20 times ;)
<uga> not bizarre :P
<RAOF> macogw: Structure & Interpretation of Computer Programs.  There are some video lectures from it on the net.
<ChaosParser> uga: Meh.  I
<RAOF> macogw: It's the reason I wish I'd done my undergrad at MIT :).
<ChaosParser> i
<macogw> the article's from 2001 i think
<ChaosParser> 've never had it.  >.<  Sorry.  Cat on keyboard.
<macogw> oh
<SuperLag> uga: I need linux-restricted-modules-* for ipw3945, unless there's a way to install it separately
<uga> ChaosParser: lrm modules load before the nvidia installed one. And this prevents xorg from working
<RAOF> SuperLag: Why have you installed from nvidia.com?
<SuperLag> RAOF: because the stock ones don't work either
<ChaosParser> uga: Good to know. :)  I've had Gutsy for a whole two days. :-D
<uga> SuperLag: then disable it in /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video
<uga> SuperLag: it _may_ be enough, not too sure
<uga> ChaosParser: heh, same goes for feisty people ;)
<uga> SuperLag: anyway, if you install the nvidia-new drivers, it should work I believe
<lee__> eh question is it me or is windows prone to more disk write failures when it comes to cd roms?
<lee__> or does that part matter?
<uga> SuperLag: since, on gutsy, that includes later nvidia driver
<RAOF> SuperLag: It'll be easier to fix the Ubuntu drivers than to install nvidia.com drivers & get them to work properly.
<uga> RAOF: nvidia drivers work out of the box...
<uga> he had it working actually, since he started up fine ;)
<uga> RAOF: but lrm needs to be kept up-to-date on a weekly basis at most. Else it'll always be lagging
<uga> feisty is broken right now for new nvidia users
<uga> and it's not getting fixes
<uga> I consider nvidia releases as bugfixes
<RAOF> Heh.
<lee__> eh this is oging to sound dumb but how do I erease arw lol
<RAOF> uga: Apart from almost every driver release which breaks something else? :P
<lee__> never mind I found it lol
<uga> RAOF: I never had it break my boxes
<uga> but at least you know that feisty won't work on new boxes
<RAOF> Yes, that's right.
<uga> and that users will always keep complaining about nvidia
<uga> and funny, some admins at #kubuntu wonder why people have so much trouble with nvidia ;)
<uga> it's obvious
<lee__> eh ok for real how do I eare the disk lol
<uga> they need to disable lrm, remove packages, install the nvidia driver in command line...
<RAOF> uga: Users will *always* be complaining about nvidia.  Users will always be complaining about ATI, and intel, etc.
<uga> of course it's troublesome for them
<frostburn> rabble rabble ati rabble intel rabble rabble
<RAOF> uga: Alternatively, add "nv" to /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common :P
<uga> RAOF: yeah, but it's even harder than in other distros
<uga> at least on other distros when you install nvidia, it just works
<RAOF> lee__: How hard do you want to erase it?
<uga> in *buntu, it "fails" after rebooting ;))
<lee__> eh fast
<frostburn> lee__, fdisk
<RAOF> lee__: And why do you want ot erase it?
<lee__> or..kill every living microbe on it lol
<lee__> on the cdrom?
<uga> ok, kdelibs built, now on to kdebase
<lee__> I have a cdrw that i wnt erased not the HDD lol
<frostburn> lee__,  put it in the computer
<lee__> yeah I got that part
<macogw> RAOF: who complains about intel?
<frostburn> are you making an iso?
<lee__> yes but I need to erase a disk first
<RAOF> macogw: The drivers suck.  Dual head sucks :P.
<macogw> oh i only have one screen on my laptop
<RAOF> macogw: Sure, they suck a whole lot less than the ATI and nvidia drivers, but they still suck :)
<wastedfluid> hi guys.  Just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10.. and my volume buttons on my laptop no longer works.  It goes from 0%, to 11%.. and it doesn't increase the volme at all.
<macogw> but the drivers dont really seem to suck
<uga> lee__: just open k3b, and go to tools->erase cd-rw
<macogw> i mean, they always work
<macogw> no work involved
<frostburn> lee__, right click the iso and write to disk
<RAOF> macogw: In that case, they suck because they don't do Composite+GL well :)
<uga> people gotta learn gui. I know, it's harder than command line, but it's flexible ;P
<lee__> eh oh Eh I dont have kb3 lol
<lee__> eh down loading
<lee__> man all these progrmas are small
<macogw> huh? from what i can tell, you um....install your distro.  install compiz.  run compiz. and um...yeah that's it
<lee__> how can they be so small yet do so much
<frostburn> lee__, shared libraries
<RAOF> macogw: Then try running glxgears and rotating the cube :)
<lee__> oh I like that idea lol
<macogw> RAOF: i have the glxgears running inside the cube and it works fine
<RAOF> macogw: No, that's different.
<macogw> of course, only visible when rotating
<macogw> next time i'm booted into gnome ill try for ya then
<ChaosParser> uga: I always just used envy  >.<
<RAOF> macogw: Basically, 3D programs don't get handled well when compiz is also messing with the screen :)
<macogw> im using fluxbox at the moment
<lee__> so basically waht you saying is instead of softaree having its own settings it sues the same thing just in a differe grapahical nviroment
<macogw> i know wesnoth and frets on fire can be a bit odd with compiz
<SuperLag> uga: what can't I install lrm without nvidia-kernel-common as a dependency?
<uga> ChaosParser: envy?
<macogw> there's a setting to make it ignore full screen apps though
<macogw> then it's ok
<RAOF> macogw: (See the "redirected direct rendering" blog post from one of the X hackers).
<uga> SuperLag: you can, but then you have to disable nvidia drivers from loading. Else, the modprobe command will install ubuntu's driver instead
<RAOF> macogw: Oh, yeah.  It's usable.  It just still sucks :)
<uga> SuperLag: check what /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video says
<ChaosParser> uga: Python script that does it all for you. :)  http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<uga> SuperLag: I really find it stupid, but it's the way *buntu works
<uga> ChaosParser: ah heh
<SuperLag> uga: I disabled all the nvidia entries there
<uga> SuperLag: now you should check if (from terminal mode, after rmmod'ing nvidia), modprobe nvidia works
<lee__> ok laser firing
<uga> SuperLag: if modprobe works fine, then xorg should load on the next reboot
<uga> unless I'm missing something
<lee__> I never used k3b
<lee__> it sure has a lot of functions to it lol
<uga> lee__: it's a real nice tool, you'll see
<SuperLag> uga: it does... however, with lrm removed, I no longer have wireless.
<macogw> RAOF: maybe after getting used to the way intel's drivers for windows like to just die and leave you with 640x480 4-bit color, just about anything that doesnt die all the time feels awesome
<lee__> I knoticed allready
<SuperLag> and if I apt-get install linux-restricted-modules, it will pull in nvidia-kernel-common as a dependency
<macogw> lee__ i prefer gnomebaker
<uga> SuperLag: you didn't understand... you can reinstall lrm, but then you would have to disable it the way I mentioned, in lrm-video
<RAOF> macogw: Indeed :)
<uga> SuperLag: and then check if modprobe works, as I said
<macogw> someone said k3b cant encode music to cd format (which sounds odd) one time, but i know gnomebaker can
<lee__> hmm no I more like how Ms freezes up when you hit the close program after it crashes..and the more you click on it the more the windows on the bar build up lol
<wastedfluid> Anyone have ideas.. I have an Acer,after upgrading to 7.10... my hot keys(volume up, prt screen) aren't working.. looking at khotkeysrc is kind of rough ecause I don't know what to look for
<RAOF> SuperLag, uga: Either of you seen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual ?
<lee__> wow Eh I finally fgured out how to make a new folder lol
<ChaosParser> SuperLag: , Uga.... just use Envy.  It always works.  I promise.  http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<uga> RAOF: ah nice, yes. Long ago, I had lost the url though. thanks
<uga> ChaosParser: my hands are more trustworthy ;))
<lee__> hers something seriuose and true
<ChaosParser> uga: Yeah, but SuperLag's aren't,
<frostburn> RAOF, what would path would you recommend if i wanted to become a dev
<lee__> my mother gota letter from ms
<lee__> cause she never went online
<uga> lee__: good. LOL. Maybe if you let your mom try it, it should be easier. We all know... guis are too hard for geeks
<uga> moms are great at it ;)
<uga> sure she knows how to create folders in k3b :P
<RAOF> frostburn: Depends on what you want to do.  I just wanted to package some programs for amd64, and I helped package up some compiz stuff for Feisty.
<frostburn> RAOF, where ever the need is, i need something to do to get back into programming
<RAOF> frostburn: If that's what you mean by "dev", then #ubuntu-motu is the channel you want to idle/ask questions in :)
<RAOF> frostburn: Aaaaah, *hacking* :)
<lee__> get this the letter said if you don't call or reply were sending an investigative teem over to see that you dont have any unauthorised software..mom alled them and replied. if you send some one over mny husband will ha an 06 ready to greet you as you have invaded our privacey later she got a letter of appology
<RAOF> frostburn: In that case I suggest finding something that you would like to make work, and fix it ;)
<frostburn> lol
<RAOF> frostburn: Hacking really requires that you *want* to make something.
<lee__> my mom asuspect for bot going on line erg
<lee__> true
<lee__> hacking is neither good nor bad its a toll but it is waht you chose to use that tool for tht makes it good or bad
<riotkittie> somehow, i'm not believing that.
<RAOF> lee__: You've got your terminology mixed.  Hacking == programming.  Cracking == attemping to break into systems unauthorised.
<lee__> oh thanks for the correction
<RAOF> "That cool X hacker" means "That guy who writes code that goes into X" :)
<m1ke> A little off topic, but I figure all the uber nerds would know.  I was looking at the Western Digital Caviar 1TB HDD.  I read a post that I can't respond to claiming "Pros: this drive is actully 6431 rpm's its a misprint. But if you send 18.7 volts to it instead of the recoomended 12v's you can get 13,398 rpms. a 91.7 percent peformance gain."  How is that possible if I might ask?
<AJ--> hi guys.. just want to ask is it safe to upgrade to gutsy now?? wat will be the effect on my system??
<lee__> simple
<TheInfinity> AJ--: gutsy ist RC. RC does not mean stable.
<ChaosParser> AJ--: Best to just wait if your system being up is vital.  No one can guarentee that it will work for your system.
<lee__> you placeced a faster spin on it lol
<RAOF> m1ke: Yay running harddrives outside of the design specifications!
<macogw> RAOF: can we please use either hats or cr/h?
<AJ--> tnx ChaosParser
<ChaosParser> m1ke: Sounds like a good way to loose data and void warranties.
<m1ke> I know.  My CPU is overclocked, but I dont know anything about this HDD spinning performance gain.
<lee__> also by feeding it more vlotage how ever you run the risk of burnning out the read write mechanism
<lee__> those wires are super thing
<RAOF> macogw: EPARSE :)
<uga> m1ke: first, the speed control must be seriously broken if that works. Possibly you'll get lots of I/O problems. Also heating. And ... you'll end up buying a new drive =)
<ChaosParser> m1ke: If your pc is just for personal use, and speed is that vitally important to you for some odd reason, just get a solid state drive or 30
<kadmos> hi all. just installed RC1 on my new Athlon 64 PC.
<lee__> waht the heck did it just open the iso for a visual?
<lee__> befor wiritng it? I never seen a thing do that
<kadmos> had two problems: GRUB guessed the drive order wrong, so it wouldn't boot without help (bug 8497)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 8497 in grub "grub guessed BIOS disk order incorrectly" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/8497
<lee__> nor have I ever heard of a power calibration
<lee__> waht the heck is power calibrating?
<SuperLag> uga: you are the BOMB
<kadmos> blank screen during boot (usplash broken?) (bug 68647)
<macogw>  RAOF eh?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68647 in initramfs-tools "[maybe initramfs-tools or usplash?]  black screen during usplash. Ubuntu boots fine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68647
<ChaosParser> lee__: Calibration of power consumption i would imagine.
<RAOF> macogw: I don't understand what you wrote about hats :)
<uga> SuperLag: lol, I understand it worked? =) congrats
<lee__> so that means either it burns or it dont?
<lee__> or does it mean thatit will brun through no matter waht
<lee__> unles the cd totally messed u[
<kadmos> plus IRC in Pidgin (formerly Gaim) looks really weird. the font jumps up and down as i type.
<uga> arghl! guys, how can one do something like "sudo X :2 &"
<uga> it sends sudo to background
<uga> hwo to prevent it
<uga> it drives me nuts each time I try
<RAOF> uga: "sudo X :2" ctrl-z, bg?
<uga> obviously my intention is to send X to background
<uga> RAOF: heh, well, that'd do the trick, but it's a workaround
<m1ke> You linux guys don't overclock with potential hardware components that have the headroom to do so.
<lee__> eh waht about over bur protection or is that just a myth?
<rockets> Is there any way to make deskbar revert to the old behavior, rather then appearing in a window?
<rockets> i like the old way better
<uga> m1ke: speeding up a harddrive isn't same as overclocking
<rockets> where it was more like a pop-up
<m1ke> ChaosParser, for an hard drive I would get this PCIE HDD if you are truly about performance.   http://www.tgdaily.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=34065
<uga> m1ke: it's an easy break
<lee__> speeding up a hdd can actaully dammage it your wearing the barings fast
<m1ke> dont be so literal.   replace with performance improvement
<uga> lee__: honestly, I doubt it'll even work
<lee__> and by produscing the extra volatage you run the risk of burn out
<lee__> yeah usually they have voltage regulators in them
<uga> reading will constantly fail, speed control is out of bounds, stopping and starting the drive will just increase currents and burn the motor...
<uga> m1ke: that won't even perform
<ChaosParser> m1ke: When speaking of computers for personal use, there comes a point where the hardware cannot be effectively taken advantage of by the available software, and thus its awesomeness becomes m00t.
<lee__> I tore into a hdd  I seen how ther ebuilt, I love to play with the titanium  rigns lol
<luca> hi everyone
<lee__> speaking of which, I sish I could send em to a jewler  and make em into rings
<m1ke> ChaosParser, very true
<luca> does someone know please which package installs the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<lee__> hmm looking at k3b, I really like how it setup
<RAOF> luca: dpkg -S /etc/network/interfaces :)
<RAOF> (dpkg is *awesome*)
<luca> dpkg: /etc/network/interfaces not found
<ChaosParser> dpkg is... a package of awesome?
<m1ke> uga, "the card has 160 parallel pipelines that can read data at 800 megabytes per second and write at 600 MB/sec.  He even proved it by running a Linux drive I/O benchmark"
* SuperLag wants a 64GB solid state drive, like the ones they're going to put in the Alienware
<ChaosParser> SuperLag: Then you'd have to change your Nick to NoLag
<luca> RAOF: I have been trying to find the relevant package with the apt:/ kioslave, apt-file, kpackage...it does not seem to exist :-/
<SuperLag> ChaosParser: :)
<lee__> OH ME TOO
<RAOF> luca: Ah, it seems that it's not actually owned by any package, it's auto-generated.  Hm.
<lee__> The Ones with no moving parts those are so cool
<luca> my problem is I have probably misconfigured it
<luca> I can still connect, but tor will not function
<lee__> erg i wish they werent so expesive
<ChaosParser> The only problem with solid state, is that there's no warning when they die.  They just... die.  No warning clicking sounds of death.
<luca> at least, I *think* my problem is due there
<lee__> but in essnence do we not trust our sd cards when we store data, and do they not just..die..with out wanring?
<RAOF> luca: Worst case - I think you can just move that file away.  I don't think anything *depends* on it now (I could be mistaken).
<ChaosParser> lee__: We don't use SD cards as hard drives.
<luca> RAOF: uhm I could try. They suggest also to reinstall netbase...let me give it a try
<lee__> chaosparser your true in that but the idea is the same snt it only with more storage abillity?
<ChaosParser> lee__: And actually, no.  I don't.  But I'm backup paranoid.  All my documents are backed up multiple times online, on DVDs and on two different hard drives, all my music is on dvd twice, and on two different hard drives
<lee__> lol
<lee__> that is cool
<lee__> I actually just recently had a 1 gig sd burn out
<ChaosParser> You lol, but I'll never loose data :).  I even backup my Opera mail/chat/feeds settings online regularly.
<lee__> eh but it got washed lol
<ChaosParser> lee__: that sucks
<lee__> well, at least it didt have anythin gimportnat on it
<lee__> this is wierd Iam at 72 percent and no read errors
<bill_k> anyone installed the RC on a macbook pro?  I'm willing to take a stab at it, (coming from macos) but would like to know if there are any major issues first.
<lee__> Eh I mean write errors
<lee__> normaly by now I would recienve in windows a write failure
<lee__> i'll test to see if the files mach
<lee__> but isnt writing , just writing though?
<lee__> the more I use linux, the more I wonder about windows
<savvas> ..the more I wonder about doors
<ChaosParser> and drapes
<savvas> mine's funnier!
<lee__> and carpet lol
<lee__> eh
<ChaosParser> night folks
<lee__> night
<lee__> eh could have used with out gd though
<luca> by the way, does strigi function for you folks?
<lee__> strigi?
<lee__> say how do you ad the endings?
<CheeseGardener> Could someone help me get Gutsy to see my Intel 915 chipset?
<luca> my question is more fundamental...I cannot even make the daemon start :)
<lee__> Ima still learinging oh NO ITS A TRUPMET LOL
<lee__> it sounded vitory lol
<lee__> wow I like that it tells you waht failed and where if it fails
<lee__> ok brb
<lee__> test running the live cd of 64 bit
<CheeseGardener> Um so... does anyone know anything about the Intel 915 chipset?
<lee__> I bet though that my disks to dammaged
<lee__> no sorry,
<lee__> but iam planning t o learn
<basotl> 915 Not really was searching the Ubuntu Forums...
<RAOF> CheeseGardener: It should just work?
<CheeseGardener> Oh... cause Gutsy for some reason won't recognize it.  It will only use the i810 driver for it.  And then when I use that, it just tells me "it couldn't find the video card"
<basotl> Yes as far as I can tell.
<RAOF> CheeseGardener: Hm.  Tried the intel driver?
<CheeseGardener> RAOF, where can I find that?
<basotl> Only other problems I see so far for 915 is TV support.
<CheeseGardener> RAOF, and how do I install such a thing?
<RAOF> CheeseGardener: As in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg", and select the intel driver.
<CheeseGardener> ok I did that...
<CheeseGardener> it's doing things
<RAOF> Now trying to start X might work :)
<CheeseGardener> ok how do I do that again?
<CheeseGardener> shift F9?
<RAOF> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<CheeseGardener> RAOF, I'm back.
<basotl> Did that help?
<CheeseGardener> RAOF, it did help, except for one kinda small problem, which isn't really big
<CheeseGardener> ROAF, on the ubuntu login screen, when I type my login in, the font is INSANELY huge.
<CheeseGardener> RAOF
<luca> bye
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how I can change the effects on Gutsy?
<basotl> Desktop effects?
<CheeseGardener> yeah
<CheeseGardener> I selected the high one
<basotl> System > Preferences > Appearance
<CheeseGardener> but I want to be able to rotate on cube
<CheeseGardener> why can't I do that?
<basotl> Have to set effects to custom.
<CheeseGardener> how do I do that?
<basotl> System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects Tab
<CheeseGardener> where is the custom area?
<CheeseGardener> I don't see it.
<basotl> Humm...
<CheeseGardener> there is none, normal, and extra.
<basotl> Is you install of Gutsy up-to-date
<basotl> ?
<Jordan_1> CheeseGardener: I think you need to install ccsm to do "custom" preferences
<Jordan_1> CheeseGardener: There should be an option to set to "custom" though
<basotl> Mine showed up after an update.
<CheeseGardener> I think it is.
<CheeseGardener> Let me check.
<AnRkey> that intel graphics bug of mine is fixed already
<AnRkey> man they move quickly
<Jordan_1> CheeseGardener: I have it and I don't have anything but a default install ( and compiz doesn't even work for my card :)
<AnRkey> Jordan_1, your card type?
<Jordan_1> AnRkey: Yea, I saw that update and wondered if it was because of your problem :)
<Jordan_1> AnRkey: SIS
<Jordan_1> :(
<AnRkey> ooohhh
<CheeseGardener> I'm up to date.
<AnRkey> Jordan_1, could not get to reporting the bug in time, they fixed it 2 quickly
<CheeseGardener> what do I need?
<AnRkey> Jordan_1, how did you end up with sn SIS graphics chip?
<CheeseGardener> ccsm?
<basotl> Humm and still no custom... well ccsm then.
<Jordan_1> CheeseGardener: ccsm ( Compiz Config Settings Manager )
<CheeseGardener> I didn't have that.
<basotl> Then set ccsm as a start up program in sessions to have it auto load every boot.
<Jordan_1> AnRkey: inherited a box that was the cheapest thing my sister could get for a temporary windows computer ( She has a mac and needed IE for a College class, and it is PPC so wine was not an option )
<CheeseGardener> how do I do that?
<basotl> Synaptic is the easy way Cheeseburger.
<CheeseGardener> um... well tell me how to set it up so it auto loads.
<CheeseGardener> do I need to have it auto load?
<basotl> It's convenient
<basotl> Did you already install CCSM?
<CheeseGardener> yes.
<basotl> After you do click Preferences > Sessions
<Jordan_1> basotl: I don't think that is neccisary
<Jordan_1> basotl: At least I don't see why it should be
<CheeseGardener> Is it necessary Jordan_1?  or will the custom effects be active?
<murlidhar> ok i have mounted the gutsy alternate cd . Now what?????
<basotl> Humm I had to in herd 3 to get it right before...
<AnRkey> Jordan_1, i c
<Jordan_1> CheeseGardener: Try just starting ccsm and changing the settings, I think they will persist
<basotl> Yeah try that I suppose it may have been only an issue I had to do at that time in the release cycle.
<CheeseGardener> Ok, thanks guys.
<CheeseGardener> Some of the things are still laggy.
<CheeseGardener> Firepaint still lags a bit.
<trdracer> hey guys having trouble watching a movie..needing a xvid codec
<Jordan_1> trdracer: It's so much easier just giving in and using totem-gstreamer :)
<murlidhar> ok i have mounted the gutsy alternate cd . Now what????? how do i start offline update
<trdracer> well ive barely installed this and barely came to ubuntu the other day
<savvas> murlidhar: don
<trdracer> jordan_1 i will check that
<savvas> murlidhar: don't mount it, it won't work i think
<murlidhar> savvas: do i have to burn a beta cd !!!!!>????
<savvas> it didn't work for me 2-3 times mounted
<Jordan_1> trdracer: Just double clicking the file should, with default settings, install the codecs you need
<savvas> murlidhar: there's a release candidate out
<murlidhar> when????
<trdracer> jordan_1 doesnt actually.
<savvas> yesterday? :)
<Jordan_1> trdracer: Unless they are illegal in the U.S. like DVD decryption
<trdracer> its done it before.
<trdracer> illegal..never!
<murlidhar> i downloaded the iso file yesterday http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20071009/
<savvas> murlidhar: http://releases.ubuntu.com
<savvas> murlidhar: if you use the daily build you might have problems
<trdracer> Video codec 'XviD' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<savvas> trdracer: totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<TheInfinity> hello
<savvas> trdracer: sudo apt-get install lame vorbis-tools flac ffmpeg liblame0 gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<TheInfinity> has andybody the problem that a laptop switches to powersave if power cable is plugged in and dynamic if i'm in battery mode?
<savvas> trdracer: and for totem-xine: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg libxine1-plugins
<trdracer> :) thank you savvas
<savvas> n/p
<murlidhar> savvas: thanks for the link could u explaing the the jigdo extension to me
<savvas> murlidhar: it justs downloads the image file by file, then creates it after it gets all the files
<Jordan_1> murlidhar: It's a debian thing, it means that the cd sort of builds itself by downloading the parts it needs from the normal package repositories
<savvas> murlidhar: you have graphical interface, jigdo package, or jigdo-file through console
<macogw> kinda along hte lines of a torrent, but not quite
<murlidhar> savvas: just a doubt does the iso file autoupdate from the server instead of downloading the whole iso
<macogw> er why is there no fsetbg or bsetbg in gutsy?
<macogw> like, including apt-cache search
<savvas> murlidhar: you might want to use rsync.. but you have a dvd from cdimage, so I don't think you'll get anything faster
<savvas> the official release candidate is a cd
<Jordan_1> macogw: I have bsetbg, but I also have blackbox installed
<macogw> i have fluxbox that i got from launchpad
<murlidhar> savvas:  i have installed jigdo but i can't see it anywhere
<Jordan_1> macogw: Yea, it's not in the fluxbox package for some reason
<savvas> murlidhar: try applications > internet
<savvas> murlidhar: if not, then just type in console: jigdo
<murlidhar> savvas: nope ok i have used gksu jidgo in the terminal
<Jordan_1> Anyone know what happened to the common install hook they were talking about early on in Gutsy?
<savvas> k
<Jordan_1> murlidhar: No need for the gksudo
<rcrook> Hi all, Upgraded to gutsy last night and found a problem with the boot and ldap. The boot seems to hang at klogd  (or dbus if klogd disabled) if I have ldap enabled in nsswitch.
<rcrook> LDAP works once the system is booted and it is re-enabled
<rcrook> anyone have some sugestions as to why the klogd hangs?
<savvas> rcrook: bug reporting time :) http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<rcrook> ok thanks.
<CheeseGardener> RAOF, what was that command you gave me to get the intel 915 drivers?
<CheeseGardener> RAOF, the terminal command?
<murlidhar> savvas: do u think jigdo is better since there might be not many seeder for the torrent file?
<murlidhar> murlidhar: and after downloading one can  always seed in the torrent?
<murlidhar> savvas: ^
<Jordan_1> CheeseGardener: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<savvas> murlidhar:  yeah, definitely
<CheeseGardener> Jordan_1 that wasn't it.
<Jordan_1> CheeseGardener: He might have suggested 915resolution instead of xserver-xorg-video-intel but xserver-xorg-video-intel is better
<murlidhar> savvas: does this release candidate have gui for xorg cuz i need to manually set the screen resolution to 1440X900
<CheeseGardener> Jordan_1, I still don't think that was it, somehow.
<savvas> murlidhar: you have system > administration > screens & graphics for that
<murlidhar> savvas: some template file was downloaded in the jigdo and then nothing is downloading now what is the problem?
<rockets> What do I need to do to upgrade my ubuntu-server install to gutsy?
<savvas> murlidhar: that's why I love the console based one, jigdo-file :)
<TheInfinity> rockets: i would never install a release candidate on a server :p
<hit> does anybody know why do i have a "black hole" in the top of my screen when i change my resolution and then change it back? screenshot: http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/7889/kuvatmmiswb4.jpg
<rockets> TheInfinity, the only thing this server does is torrentflux
<rockets> TheInfinity, its not life or death
<rockets> TheInfinity, but I agree, I'd never install it on a server that actually mattered.
<murlidhar> savvas: so how do i use jigdo-file :(  me always a noob
<savvas> murlidhar: sudo apt-get install jigdo-file
<murlidhar> savvas: after that?
<savvas> murlidhar: you said you have the daily right?
<savvas> hm..
<murlidhar> savvas: yes
<savvas> murlidhar: mount the iso somewhere
<bintut> hello all..
<savvas> murlidhar: then tell me the dir you mounted it in
<bintut> ubuntu 7.10 gutsy is about to be released in 6 days from now
<rockets> bintut, thanks for letting us know
<murlidhar> savvas: ok wait a minute
<bintut> nice to know that gutsy comes with xen-3.1 already
<WaltzingAlong> how to upgrade the preferred way when the update-manager fails to authenticate the packages?
<WaltzingAlong> merely replace feisty with gutsy in the sources.list ?
<savvas> WaltzingAlong: download the release candidate and use the alternate cd
<savvas> WaltzingAlong: releases.ubuntu.com
<WaltzingAlong> savvas: thanks. i just want to upgrade from a current installation.
<savvas> you already have gutsy?
<savvas> what do you mean current? :\
<avatar_> bintut: indeed. good reason to upgrade my feisty xen server :)
<bintut> but, xen-3.1 is buggy as what the ##xen people were talking yesterday and the xensource is about to release the xen-3.1.1
<WaltzingAlong> savvas: running feisty but wish to get to gutsy. just wanted dist-upgrade with aptitude but was going to use the update-manager instead. however u-m fails to authenticate against the gpg of the package list
<murlidhar> savvas: here is the directory i have mounted the iso /home/murlidhar/virtual-drives/1
<savvas> WaltzingAlong: do you have third party repos?
<WaltzingAlong> savvas: yes though i would disable them all for the upgrade, like the update tool does
<savvas> WaltzingAlong: you can try "update-manager -d" if you want to
<savvas> murlidhar: ok where do you want to download the iso file?
<murlidhar> at /media/sdb1
<savvas> murlidhar: ok, do this: cd /media/sdb1/ && jigdo-lite --scan /home/murlidhar/virtual-drives/1
<savvas> murlidhar: the rest is just answering questions :)
<murlidhar> To resume a half-finished download, enter name of .jigdo file.
<murlidhar> To start a new download, enter URL of .jigdo file.
<murlidhar> You can also enter several URLs/filenames, separated with spaces,
<murlidhar> or enumerate in {}, e.g. `http://server/cd-{1_NONUS,2,3}.jigdo'
<murlidhar> jigdo:
<murlidhar> savvas: ^
<savvas> murlidhar: well point it to the jigdo file
<savvas> from the releases.ubuntu.com
<murlidhar> savvas: do i have to download the jigdo file or just enter the url of the jidgo file
<savvas> murlidhar: it will download it for you
<savvas> enter the url
<savvas> "To start a new download"
<savvas> you're doing a new download :p
<murlidhar> savvas: then why did i have to mount the iso???
<WaltzingAlong> savvas: thanks. i have run update-manager -c -d -p    ; it shows that 7.10 is available. i click upgrade; it shows the release notes;i click upgrade again; two files are downloaded but at this point i always see an error about authentication failing; i started the program through a terminal so i can see "authenticate '/tmp/tmpC8zx4n/gutsy.tar.gz' against '/tmp/tmpC8zx4n/gutsy.tar.gz.gpg'" and "exception from gpg: GnuPG exited
<WaltzingAlong> non-zero, with code 131072"
<savvas> murlidhar: well it could be faster for you, the iso might have everything what you need
<savvas> WaltzingAlong: I think it's just update-manager -d
<murlidhar> savvas: so u mean the existing paackage in the daily build don't have to be download again? :) great
<hit> does anybody know why do i have a "black hole" in the top of my screen when i change my resolution and then change it back? screenshot: http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/7889/kuvatmmiswb4.jpg
<savvas> murlidhar: correct :)
<murlidhar> :)
<savvas> WaltzingAlong: I've no idea my friend, it could be a lot easier through the alternate cd
<Jordan_U> hit, Does it go away if you put something in that pannel area?
<WaltzingAlong> savvas: downloading alternate iso (torrent) now
<Jordan_U> WaltzingAlong, Just run "sudo apt-get update" or click "Check for updates
<naught101> for some reason, in kubuntu gutsy, I can no longer hibernate. I go to kmenu>logout>hibernate, and it acts exactly like it's shutting down (kwin does wied things, window borders dissapear), then in blacks out, and immediately comes back to the same place (not all the same programs running, though)
<hit> Jordan_U: i can not add anything, panel freezes
<naught101> anyone noticed that at all, or know where I could find information on why it's happening?
<savvas> WaltzingAlong: what Jordan_U said, update-manager -d and check for updates, it might fix it
<hit> Jordan_U: ah no, i can, but not all applets
<Jordan_U> WaltzingAlong, It's a simple problem, and "refreshing" will get the pgp key you need
<murlidhar> savvas: thnks for telling me fast otherwise my dumb brain would have coaxed me into deleting the daily build
<Jordan_U> hit, What happens when you add one there?
<hit> Jordan_U: depends what i'm tryng to add, some applets just won't load
<Jordan_U> hit, Or when you run "killall gnome-panel" ( that might make some applets split off from the panel )
<hit> sec
<Jordan_U> hit, I mean what happens to the "black hole"
<savvas> murlidhar: well it just occured to me that you could use it with jigdo, I forgot it did that before.. is it going any faster? it will download the image file by file and skip the parts you already have from the build
<WaltzingAlong> Jordan_U: savvas: i always see this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40339/          i have run sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -y upgrade
<hit> Jordan_U: gnome panel itself is gone but it remains it that 'black hole'
<murlidhar> The jigdo file refers to files stored on Debian mirrors. Please
<murlidhar> choose a Debian mirror as follows: Either enter a complete URL
<murlidhar> pointing to a mirror (in the form
<murlidhar> `ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/'), or enter any regular expression
<murlidhar> for searching through the list of mirrors: Try a two-letter
<murlidhar> country code such as `de', or a country name like `United
<murlidhar> States', or a server name like `sunsite'.
<murlidhar> Debian mirror [http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio] :
<murlidhar> savvas: ^
<murlidhar> now what???
<savvas> murlidhar: are you using ubuntustudio?
<WaltzingAlong> hit: so that panel is set to a fixed size that is smaller than the available space once you increased your resolution?
<murlidhar> no only themes
<Jordan_U> WaltzingAlong, That's a strange error indeed, do you get that when you try to install packages normally *Warning, if it looks like when you try to install a package it installs the Gutsy one instead of the Feisty one, quit immediately**
<savvas> murlidhar: paste this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<savvas> murlidhar: wait
<savvas> murlidhar: where are you from?
<murlidhar> india
<Jordan_U> murlidhar, You obvioulsy want an Ubuntu mirror instead of a debian mirror, use <yourcountrycode>.archive.ubuntu.com
<WaltzingAlong> Jordan_U: no. my repositories all point to feisty now. i know i can replace each with gutsy then dist-upgrade but was hoping to use the update-manager instead to simplify the process
<hit> WaltzingAlong: i have to panels there and there is always space between them, it appears only when i change resolution and then change it back
<Jordan_U> murlidhar, I am not sure if there is an indian mirror but try it
<savvas> murlidhar: your country's .in ?
<murlidhar> i dunno
<Jordan_U> WaltzingAlong, Changing your sources.list and dist-upgrading is not as safe anyway
<savvas> murlidhar: use this then: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> Jordan_U: exactly
<WaltzingAlong> Jordan_U: and i am several timezones away from the computer i wish to take from 7.04 to 7.10
<murlidhar> well the gov sites have aadagigha.in
<Jordan_U> WaltzingAlong, Sure that is a good idea then ? :)
<murlidhar> alright
<WaltzingAlong> Jordan_U: :D
<Jordan_U> WaltzingAlong, I assume that you have ssh installed in case something goes wrong
<savvas> "in case sh**" :p
<Jordan_U> WaltzingAlong, openssh-server that is
<WaltzingAlong> Jordan_U: yes i am accessing the machine all through ssh
<Jordan_U> WaltzingAlong, ssh -X?
<WaltzingAlong> Jordan_U: ssh -CXv host, yes
<WaltzingAlong> Jordan_U: and i have also connected through NX but with the same outcome
<Jordan_U> WaltzingAlong, That is a little dangerous unless you are sure that your connection isn't going to be interrupted
<mlankhorst> Sigh, this is the second time gutsy does a chown -R mlankhorst:mlankhorst /
<WaltzingAlong> Jordan_U: i can have someone go to the location when needed
<Jordan_U> WaltzingAlong, I mean that if your connection dies so will update-manager
<WaltzingAlong> Jordan_U: yeah that is true too; is there no way to remotely upgrade it then?
<Jordan_U> mlankhorst, Really? It just chowned / recursively for no reason?
<mlankhorst> Oh wait, found the cause, my own fault.
<Jordan_U> WaltzingAlong, You can use screen with the server upgrade tool
<mlankhorst> Must say it has something cozy to own /
<Jordan_U> mlankhorst, Except for all of the setuid programs that don't work :)
<savvas> murlidhar: did it start downloading files?
<mlankhorst> had a git command in cron.daily that does a cd ~mlankhorst/wine.git; git repack; chown -R mlankhorst:mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> Except it doesn't exist without external hd, so it does the command on /
<mlankhorst> Jordan_U: fakeroot startkde :D
<Jordan_U> mlankhorst, That is why you should use && instead of ; :)
<murlidhar> savvas: yes i forgot tell u that it says Found 1374 of the 1452 files required by the template
<murlidhar> :)
<savvas> murlidhar: long live the build ;)
<murlidhar> yes just 72 files will be download :)
<savvas> murlidhar: if anything goes wrong and you wish to stop downloading, you can do so, and then when it asks for the jigdo file, you simply type the local file name (it's in your directory) and it will do the rest (it will probably ask to cleanup some temp files, you should press enter there)
<murlidhar> k
<Jordan_U> WaltzingAlong, "sudo do-release-upgrade" don't know how to tell it to check for developement releases though
<WaltzingAlong> Jordan_U: -d thanks
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to make the back of your windows translucent while keeping the text opacity at full?
<Jordan_U> WaltzingAlong, Stupid consistency :)
<Jordan_U> WaltzingAlong, Note that the server upgrade tool assumes more that you know what you want so it won't do things like install ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-minimal again, so you should probably install ubuntu-desktop before upgrading
<WaltzingAlong> Jordan_U: or kubuntu-desktop for that matter :D thanks
<Jordan_U> CheeseGardener, That usually requires support from the application itself
<spli1> Hey Everyone, I just did an upgrade to gutsy from feisty with update-manager -d and it looks like my kernel is failing on my sata driver so I'm having to use a feisty kernel on this gutsy install currently, is there any doc on what to do to correct this? I've checked the forums but can't find much.
<Jordan_U> CheeseGardener, Most terminal emulators can do it for example
<CheeseGardener> hmm so I can't do it with compiz fusion?
<WaltzingAlong> Jordan_U: thanks. that failed with the same error as i was seeing before. just a sign i should wait ;)
<Jordan_U> !boot | spli1 This might help some
<ubotu> spli1 This might help some: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jordan_U> WaltzingAlong, You should also file a bug :)
<Jordan_U> WaltzingAlong, After checking to see that none has been filed on it already of course :)
<CheeseGardener> Jordan_U, I'm still confused on how I'm supposed to make the background window for Pidgin translucent.
<CheeseGardener> but not the text...
<savvas> CheeseGardener: with compiz?
<savvas> you hold alt and scroll the mouse wheel
<Jordan_U> CheeseGardener, Does it have the option to do that ?
<jhaig> OK, lesson one of the morning - when booting up the new Gutsy CD in the office, plug in headphones.  I forgot about the start up sound.  :-)
* Jordan_U doesn't use pidgin
<CheeseGardener> With Gutsy's compiz-fusion.
<Jordan_U> CheeseGardener, Compiz fusion can't do it, Pidgin can use compiz to make itself transparent but not its text, Compiz Fusion can't make it do that though AFIK
<CheeseGardener> How can pigdgin use compiz?
<CheeseGardener> pidgin*
<CheeseGardener> ?
<hsystem-x> hi there, anybody?
<TheInfinity> no
<TheInfinity> <-- just a ghost.
<hsystem-x> really :?
<hsystem-x> ... >.>
<spli1> did anyone else do a feisty to gutsy upgrade?
<savvas> CheeseGardener: already told you
<savvas> CheeseGardener: 10:44:00 < savvas> you hold alt and scroll the mouse wheel
<bascule> spli1: everyone in this channel
<murlidhar> savvas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40342/ this is the error
<CheeseGardener> that's not what i meant.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu+1) oh thats bad
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu+1) savvas: file a bug report and if you do it in next couple of minutes give me number, if not it will be atleast 3 days before i can look
(savvas/#ubuntu+1) going
(murlidhar/#ubuntu+1) gnomefreak: shall i give http://ftp.iitm.ac.in/debian/  in jigdo-lite
<forgottentruth> anyone use blackbox or know of any new window managers that aren't that mainstream to check out?
<forgottentruth> :] 
<archdrone> Amaranth: yep, why not
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: no give me afew minutes
<forgottentruth> in gutsy
<forgottentruth> :] 
<Amaranth> archdrone: I just told you
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: as u say
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: might be as simple as a release file update
<forgottentruth> er, that won't give me too much shit as in googling kde4 repositories for the the svn build
<archdrone> Amaranth: why can't kde do shutdown itself?
<forgottentruth> >.<
<jmg> weeee gore won the peace prize
<Amaranth> archdrone: Why should it bother if it's login manager will do the work for it?
<savvas> gnomefreak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/151905
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151905 in ubuntu "jigdo - archive mirror error - missing 37 files" [Undecided,New] 
<gnomefreak> savvas: ty :)
<archdrone> Amaranth: i thought calling /sbin/halt was easy ,)
<void^> the display manager runs as root
<savvas> n/p :)
<savvas> gnomefreak: I might change the description a bit, add the mirrors we tried :P
<Amaranth> archdrone: And that's not all you have to do
<forgottentruth> brb all
<gnomefreak> savvas: no need
<dg> so I've just rebooted into it, X didn't start and login on the console gives me "-bash: /dev/null: Permission denied"
<Amaranth> archdrone: Have to logout the user first (and let apps block the logout to pop up a save dialog or something) then as void^ mentioned you also need to be running as root to do a shutdown and kdm is already running as root
<archdrone> Amaranth: so this is not a bug, only my wish i guess
<Amaranth> archdrone: Not a bug, by design
<Amaranth> archdrone: If anything it's a bug in xdm
<forgottentruth> brb
<murlidhar> so savvas we wait for the bug to be solved?
<murlidhar> :)
<savvas> murlidhar: well.. yes, you can subscribe to the bug to be informed when and it will be fixed
<savvas> -and
<archdrone> Amaranth: ok, but i still think this can be done in a way to satisfy everyone
<gnomefreak> ok i have to get moving later.
<savvas> gnomefreak: have a nice trip, wherever you're going :)
<gnomefreak> hospital
<savvas> ouch
<savvas> sorry
<savvas> if you need any help, I'm a medical student :)
<gnomefreak> eh its just a follow up endoscopy
<jmg> your face is just a follow up endoscopy
<jmg> i mean
<jmg> oh hai
<dg> is /dev/null created via udev?
<forgottentruth> join /#kubuntu
<forgottentruth> >.< sorryyyy
<Stevethepirate> jmg: your mother is so fat i had to intergrate her by parts :P
<Stevethepirate> oops, also haaai
<Lynoure> Stevethepirate: hmph.
<jmg> heh
<dg> so I have a /dev/null which has 600 permissions, /dev/.static/dev/null has 666 as i'd expect though
<Stevethepirate> Lynoure: :P
<dg> is anything like this known?
<savvas> dg: $ dir -l /dev/null
<savvas> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 2007-10-05 22:42 /dev/null
<savvas> dg: did you upgrade from feisty?
<dg> no, this is a clean install of xubuntu inside vmware
<savvas> ah xubuntu.. no idea :\
<dg> crw------ 1 root 1,3 2007-10-11 00:50 null
<savvas> it is weird though
<savvas> dg: find or file a bug about it: http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<forgottentruth> maybe its the devil
<Eq|work> that's.. broken.
<forgottentruth> :P
<savvas> or xubuntu, don't know
<dg> savvas: ok
<savvas> dg: name it something like: xubuntu /dev/null has wrong file permissions 600
<dg> launchpad is timing out :(
<jmg> :(
<jmg> it may be on maintenance dg
<savvas> dg: it works here
<dg> no, it's a timout from the app itself
<Eq|work> that could be due to maintenance
<Eq|work> probably unplanned
<Ghismo> g'day
<Ghismo> guys can i insatll ubuntu 7.10 candidate release without installing the iso?
<jmg> Ghismo: update-manager -d
<Ghismo> is that safe?
<jmg> yes
<Ghismo> i don't want to loose my data
<jmg> but it will be a fast moving target between here and final
<savvas> then backup :)
<jmg> did you use automatix?
<Ghismo> no
<jmg> good
<jmg> backup to be safe
<savvas> Ghismo: graphics card?
<Ghismo> ati radeon x600
<dg> savvas: ok, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/151909
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151909 in ubuntu "Xubuntu install creates /dev/null with permissions 600" [Undecided,New] 
<savvas> you didn't install anything from their site?
<Ghismo> no i didn't
<savvas> dg: so now we have to figure out which package packs the /dev/null :P
<dg> heh
<savvas> Ghismo: then you should be good to go
<Ghismo> hey just a question
<jmg> ubotu: is that not devfs?
<jmg> oh
<Ghismo> what is the difference between candidate release and the official release
<jmg> haha
<murlidhar> :)
<jmg> Ghismo: bug fixes
<dg> jmg: devfs doesn't exist anymore..
<jmg> and final tweaks
<jmg> dg: ok whatever replaced it. udev
<dg> it might be udev, but I don't understand that well enough
<Ghismo> ok
<dg> you'd expect the timestamp to be boot time if it was created by udev though
<dg> and it's not
<Ghismo> think i'd better to wait even 5 days for the officila release
<savvas> dg: it's not, i checked: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=udev&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<Ghismo> ok guys thanks for your patience ;-)....just go on
<dg> savvas: yes, although it's possible a script creates it..
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> dg: mknod
<savvas> coreutils
<murlidhar> savvas: any idea when our bug is gonna be solved?
<savvas> murlidhar: no clue, that's why I told you it might be better to try the downloading the actual iso :)
<forgottentruth> i guess no one realizes that there is public wireless <3
<forgottentruth> :] 
<murlidhar> savvas: by the time i download the iso another release candidate would be released and then again i have to download the whole iso
<savvas> murlidhar: why?
<dg> grr, i wish launchpad would link to code
<savvas> murlidhar: you can just update to the next release candidate
<dg> as it is I can find a package but not the source
<dg> (I was wondering if base-installer creates it)
<murlidhar> so can't i update to the daily build that i am having right now
<savvas> murlidhar: I'm not familiar with daily builds, and several people came here complaining having problems installing ubuntu from it. if you want to try the daily build, I'd suggest you do a clean format to your / partition, and keep /home untouched if you have a separate /home partition
<murlidhar> savvas: phew then the release candidate is a bet for me
<murlidhar> savvas: safe bet for me
<murlidhar> savvas: can i update using my aptoncd after fresh installing?
<savvas> murlidhar: it's a lot more safer than a daily build
<savvas> murlidhar: you could use update-manager -d if you want
<savvas> you then check for updates
<savvas> and it'll do the rest
<savvas> just do a backup
<murlidhar> savvas: no my internet connection is not that stable
<savvas> well ok then, want to use rsync?
<murlidhar> savvas: would love to but don't know how to use it
<savvas> cd to the folder you want to download it
<savvas> murlidhar: then type this: rsync in.releases.ubuntu.com::
<murlidhar> savvas: please start a wiki for me ...  thnks:)
<savvas> murlidhar: see the last line there? "releases        Ubuntu Release CD Images"
<murlidhar> wait
<savvas> releases is the next step
<savvas> ok
<murlidhar> where do i type in the /media/sdb1 folder
<savvas> in gnome terminal
<savvas> cd /media/sdb1
<murlidhar> says no such file or directory
<murlidhar> it is perhaps in.archives.ubuntu.com
<dystopianray> is kopete still broken in gutsy?
<savvas> murlidhar: rsync in.releases.ubuntu.com::
<savvas> I just tried it
<murlidhar> is still says no such file or directory
<savvas> murlidhar: the jigdo files have moved on, they won't do anything about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/151905
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151905 in ubuntu "jigdo - archive mirror error - missing 37 files (dup-of: 83172)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 83172 in ubuntu-cdimage "Jigdo for feisty herd-3 is broken" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<savvas> that's common they say
<murlidhar> means?
<savvas> means that the jigdo is broken until the final release comes out :)
<murlidhar> :(
<murlidhar> so rsync won't work too?
<savvas> no rsync is different
<LuCypher> hi I'm having some issues with apache2...
<savvas> murlidhar: did you do the command?
<savvas> murlidhar: don't forget the two :: at the end
<murlidhar> yes it says no such file or directory
<LuCypher> On feisty mod_php was enabled by default...how can I enable it on gutsy?
<murlidhar> k
<savvas> murlidhar: again error?
<murlidhar> rsync: getaddrinfo: in.archives.ubuntu.com 873: Name or service not known
<murlidhar> rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(104) [receiver=2.6.9] 
<savvas> wth
<dystopianray> LuCypher: sudo a2enmod php5
<savvas> murlidhar: sudo apt-get install --reinstall rsync
<savvas> murlidhar: why are you using archives?
<murlidhar> i didn't
<savvas> 12:45:46 < murlidhar> rsync: getaddrinfo: in.archives.ubuntu.com 873: Name or service not known
<LuCypher> dystopianray : It isn't in /etc/apache2/mods-available
<savvas> murlidhar: ok anyway, tell me when it's reinstalled
<dystopianray> LuCypher: you need to install php
<jhaig> I'm trying the Gutsy RC to see how it affects the power usage on my laptop.  Should running it from the CD have a detrimental effect?  I ask because I seem to be getting a full battery life of 1 1/2 hours, and I normally get about 2 hours with Edgy.  I'm playing around with powertop, and have followed all the suggestions.
<LuCypher> already done...
<Seeker`> does anyone have any idea why I am logged out when i resume from suspend
<LuCypher> I've installed libapache2-mod-php5 and php5
<LuCypher> Trying to re-install all now....
<dystopianray> ah well in that case I have no idea
<LuCypher> thanks anyway
<murlidhar> i know just check it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40357/
<murlidhar> savvas: ^
<SilentDis> hello :)  decided to take the plunge and upgrade to Gutsy.  Kubuntu 7.04 user, i'm going through the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades.  Question i have is this:  does glx stuff work ok?  Can't live without my WoW *giggle*
<savvas> murlidhar: paste this and ONLY THIS ===========> rsync in.releases.ubuntu.com:: <================
<savvas> murlidhar: not release, but releases, and don't forget the :: at the end
<murlidhar> ok srrry now it is doing something
<murlidhar> savvas: it stopped and says This server has limited resources.  A list of Ubuntu archive mirrors
<murlidhar> which support rsync can be found here:
<Moduliz0r> :'( Wine still hangs at the "Wine Gecko Installer" question
<savvas> murlidhar: ok wait a sec
<savvas> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<murlidhar> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors savvas
<Moduliz0r> 6 days :D
<murlidhar> yuppie
<Moduliz0r> yay steam is running and working
<murlidhar> :D
<savvas> murlidhar: ok try this: rsync ftp.iitm.ac.in::
<Moduliz0r> what's ubuntu like with IEEE1394 (firewire) cameras?
<murlidhar> savvas: it doesn't help- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40361/
<savvas> murlidhar: that means it worked
<savvas> murlidhar: notice the "ubuntu"
<savvas> murlidhar: now try this: rsync ftp.iitm.ac.in::ubuntu/
<savvas> murlidhar: don't forget the / at the end
<murlidhar> ok
<murlidhar> savvas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40363/
<savvas> murlidhar: my bad, this one is just an archive mirror :P
<savvas> murlidhar: try this: rsync releases.ubuntu.com::ubuntu/
<savvas> murlidhar: sorry, this: rsync releases.ubuntu.com::releases/
<h4k4cek> hi
<savvas> murlidhar: no need to paste me anything
<murlidhar> k
<savvas> murlidhar: did you see the 7.10 there?
<savvas> murlidhar: now you do: rsync releases.ubuntu.com::releases/7.10/
<murlidhar> no it has come out and i copy pasted
<savvas> murlidhar: lrwxrwxrwx           5 2007/09/27 13:37:09 7.10
<murlidhar> it doesn't go up there
<savvas> hm.. lol
<savvas> am I the only one whose rsync works?
<murlidhar> :P ok now it is working
<savvas> murlidhar: what file you want to download?
<savvas> ubuntu-7.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso ?
<murlidhar> yes
<murlidhar> no alternate
<savvas> murlidhar: you use this: rsync -L -P -z --stats releases.ubuntu.com::releases/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso ./
<murlidhar> k done by changing the desktop to alternate
<murlidhar> and it is downloading the whole iso!!!!!!!
<murlidhar> savvas: 6
<savvas> yep
<savvas> murlidhar: save that command somewhere in a file
<savvas> murlidhar: you can resume your download where you left it with that command
<murlidhar> savvas: can't i use the daily build to complete this?
<savvas> murlidhar: well.. try copy it as ubuntu-7.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<savvas> and point the rsync there
<savvas> something like this: rsync -L -P -z --stats releases.ubuntu.com::releases/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-rc-alternate-i386.iso ./ubuntu-7.10-rc-alternate-i386.iso
<murlidhar> i didn't get u .  My dumb brain
<stefg> Is it a known issue that gnome-settings-daemon has a tendency to not start on Gutsy RC? Saw some bug reports, but situation remains unclear? Anyone else experiencing that? Bug reporting tme ?
<murlidhar> savvas: u mean shall i rename the daily build to this existing name since both are in the same foolder
<savvas> murlidhar: press ctrl-c to the rsync
<savvas> murlidhar: then remove the existing ubuntu-7.10-... image
<murlidhar> savvas: the rc image?
<savvas> murlidhar: then rename or copy the daily build to use name of the ubuntu-... image, but be aware if you rename it, I don't know if you'll still have it, that's why I told you to copy it
<savvas> yes
<savvas> I mean I don't know if it'll get overwritten or not
<murlidhar> savvas: i am making a backup file of the daily build and renaming the dailybuild to the existing RC image name ok?
<rico_> hey guys. when I log into my gutsy system, the gnoem splash screen is stuck at "gnome-volume-manager" and the gnome desktop doesn't continue to show. how can I debug what's causing this?
<rico_> sometimse it moves forward from there, but very slowly
<rico_> like minutes before getting into a usable state
<jmg> oh no
<rico_> oh no?
<jmg> whats the key to increase opacity on a window? i just made something transparent by mistake
<rico_> are you on compiz? it's probably alt + mousewheel
<jmg> no mouse wheel
<murlidhar> savvas: it doesn't help prbly i have to download all
<savvas> murlidhar: yeah, well at least you won't have a corrupted iso when you download it :)
<jmg> compiz settings says alt burron4 and button5
<jmg> but i dont have those buttons
<Paddy_EIRE> why would gutsy fail to boot on my laptop when all other versions of linux has done so far
<Paddy_EIRE> after the boot splash it just hangs
<murlidhar> savvas: how different is wget to this rsync
<Eq|work> jmg : that's up and down on the mousewheel
<savvas> murlidhar: how about A LOT? :)
<Eq|work> if you don't have a wheel, you'll have to reconfigure it
<jmg> Eq|work: i dont have a mouse wheel, so howd it get triggered?
<Eq|work> no idea
<savvas> murlidhar: as I said, you won't get a corrupted download
<Eq|work> you on a laptop?
<jmg> yeah
<Eq|work> scroll-function on the touchpad
<Eq|work> you know when you tap and hold at the edge, then drag..
<jmg> no scroll function
<Eq|work> if you did that while holding alt, that'd probably read as the mouse wheel
<savvas> murlidhar: I'll have to go, take care
<murlidhar> k thnks for helping me out learnt so much today
<bela>  hi, I just tryed to install the last ubuntu alterante rc7.10, errors occur in bootstrap and other
<brandon_> is there anybody who can get to the gnome or kde desktop after logging in in less than 40 seconds?
<jmg> BBBBBBdont understand the gesture sorry
<jmg> ill just close the terminal
<jmg> night all
<murlidhar> savvas: thanks for helping me out learnt so much today
<murlidhar> savvas: wait i have good news for u:))))))
<murlidhar> well i remember jigdo created a iso.temp file i renamed it to iso and it works
<murlidhar> savvas: u there?
<murlidhar> savvas: already to 49%
<rico_> where can I d/l the new ubuntu rc?
<murlidhar> rico_: releases.ubuntu.com
<LuCypher> Hi if I enable mod_rewrite by a2enmod rewrite... Does it should appear in apache2ctl -l ???
<murlidhar> the release candidate was released on 9th oct and the dailybuild is on 10th oct. Which is more stable
<murlidhar> err both were released on the same day so which is more stable ?/
<Pici> murlidhar: I'd use the RC if I were you
<Pici> murlidhar: The daily isos don't undergo as much testing
<murlidhar> k i have mounted the alternate cd now how do i upgrade to gutsy????
<Moduliz0r> my resolution didnt change back after i ran my game :@
<Moduliz0r> and its not displaying the right screen modes
<Moduliz0r> its telling me its 1280x1024 at 50Hz
<Moduliz0r> it needs to be 60
<murlidhar> k i have mounted the alternate cd now how do i upgrade to gutsy????
<IdleOne> murlidhar: mounted? you know to put the cd in the drive and run it and then choose upgrade
<IdleOne> i dont know about mounting it to upgrade
<IdleOne> murlidhar: you need to put the cd in the drive and run it and then choose upgrade
<murlidhar> IdleOne: do i have to burn the cd than to iso mount it??
<Jeeves_> Ola!
<Moduliz0r> argh
<Moduliz0r> it never puts my resolution back
<rico_> hey I boot into my system and my sound just stopped working. it used to work. I didn't update the kernel or anything. any clue?
<Jeeves_> Anyone up for trying to reproduce a bug for me ?
<Jeeves_> (About Visual Effects)
<IdleOne> murlidhar: I am not sure what you mean by mounting. but yeah you need to burn the cd and insert it into to drive and boot to the cd
<Jeeves_> If you are, just type 'Jeeves_' and I'll see. :)
<IdleOne> Jeeves_: why notdescribe the bug and see if anybody can help you. you can also report it to launchpad
<Jeeves_> IdleOne: I am familiar with launchpad. Just wanted to know if someone else has the same issue, to give it more 'weight' in the bugreport
<murlidhar> IdleOne: iso mounting means creating a virtual cd drive and telling the operating system that u have inserted a physical cd in the cd tray
<Jeeves_> IdleOne: And, appearantly... You're not up to it. Perhaps someone else is!
<IdleOne> Jeeves_: I see your point but people tend to volunteer when they know what they are getting into.
<scizzo-> Jeeves_: maybe tell the problem instead of asking for someone to do it... :P
<IdleOne> describe the issue and maybe I will try to help
<IdleOne> and also stop being sucha ...
<garu> hi everyone
<penguincentral> hi garu
<Jeeves_> So, I guess you ARE up to it. Don't want to type the whole story ten times.
<IdleOne> heh
<scizzo-> Jeeves_: dont tell a story...say what the problem is
<Jeeves_> Anyways, can anyone try opening more than 3 working gnome-terminals when running Gutsy with Visual effects on normal
<IdleOne> must be a full moon
<Jeeves_> I get three perfectly normal terminals at most
<garu> penguincentral hey there...is everything alright here?
<Jeeves_> The fourth, or higher, misses content, or window decoration
<Moduliz0r> i've got 4 normals
<scizzo-> Jeeves_: all mine is working
<IdleOne> I got 5 right now
<penguincentral> garu: yeah, it's all good
<Jeeves_> If I close a normal terminal, I get a new working on
<Jeeves_> Hmm
<Jeeves_> Strange
<scizzo-> now I have 7+ terminals
<scizzo-> so it all seems to work here
<Jeeves_> With visual effects enabled right?
<Moduliz0r> yeah
<scizzo-> yes
<Moduliz0r> full vis effects
<garu> when is the 7.10 coming out officially?is it next week?
<scizzo-> normal effects here
<Jeeves_> Can you set it to normal?
<Jeeves_> Ok
<Jeeves_> Hmm
<Moduliz0r> garu: 6 more days
<Jeeves_> Any of you using nvidia?
<Moduliz0r> i'm nVidia
<scizzo-> Jeeves_: yes
<Jeeves_> grmbl
<Jeeves_> I'll go and file a bug for my own special case than :)
<Moduliz0r> :P
<Jeeves_> Thanks
<IdleOne> see you describe the issue and 3 ppl helped. before that all you had was me telling you to stop being such a ....
<scizzo-> Jeeves_: maybe you should test if it happens on a new account?
<IdleOne> :)
<scizzo-> Jeeves_: and also check the xorg.conf file if there is something missing
<Jeeves_> IdleOne: You could have said 'yes, i'm up to it'
<Jeeves_> That would have been easy too.
<scizzo-> Jeeves_: you can also enable compiz from a terminal and see if there is something there that might give you answers
<IdleOne> Jeeves_: like I said I dont volunteer if I dont know what Im getting into
<brandon_> is there anybody who can get to the gnome or kde desktop after logging in in less than 40 seconds?
<scizzo-> Jeeves_: another thing you can look for is if this happens on Eterm or something simular
<Jeeves_> scizzo-: How do I start it from console ?
<scizzo-> Jeeves_: so if it is just gnome-terminal or not
<scizzo-> Jeeves_: compiz --replace
<garu> Moduliz0r 6 more days?oh my god...that's long!lol
<scizzo-> Jeeves_: you need to disable it first and then do those things
<Jeeves_> scizzo-: Let me see
<Moduliz0r> garu: I know! I want it now :'(
<Moduliz0r> One is filled with excitement
<garu> Moduliz0r I'v downloaded the Beta, but, it just wouldnt start normally, only in safe graphics mode, and...it wouldnt install!
<Moduliz0r> owned
<garu> I just hope the final version works fine
<Moduliz0r> It ran for me first time
<Jeeves_> scizzo-: Doesn't give any output
<garu> Moduliz0r in my other laptop, the live dvd worked perfectly fine, but also...it wouldnt install!
<Moduliz0r> haha
<Jeeves_> (Any relevant output, that is)
<garu> Moduliz0r I'm just wondering what's the big difference between the beta and the final version...I mean, if it gave me that much trouble with the beta version, will the final one actually change all that! :o
<garu> lol
<Moduliz0r> i have no idea
<scizzo-> Jeeves_: right do the other things I said
<hetauma__> did any updates come out since rc ?
<bela> I got te 7.10 alternative, tried to install, pb at tzdata and maybe in other package after it. nevertheless the md5sum of the package and all CD is correct I checked them myself
<IdleOne> hetauma__: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will tell you if there are any updates
<Jeeves_> scizzo-: It works with xterm
<Jeeves_> 's
<scizzo-> Jeeves_: have you done a compiz update and not restarted x recently?
<hetauma__> btw why do I need to have installed xserver-xorg-viedo-intel while having an nvidia card? is it part of ubuntu-desktop ?
<Jeeves_> scizzo-: I have upgraded this box to Gutsy this morning
<Jeeves_> And restarted afterwards
<Jeeves_> grmbl
<Jeeves_> Restarted X again
<Jeeves_> And now it works
<Jeeves_> It's too dodgy, the Visual Effects stuff
<scizzo-> Jeeves_: well honestly....have you used the effects in feisty?
<scizzo-> Jeeves_: cause sometimes you might need to do a new user home dir and then restart X so you start from scratch to get it all working...
<san> when I started ubuntu 7.10 compiz worked out of the box on my ati card...
<Jeeves_> scizzo-: Nope. I don't like the visual effects. They take too much time and to much CPU. Therefor they do not give a better workspace, as they claim.
<san> but when I want more options what should I do?
<Jeeves_> scizzo-: That's ugly.
<hit> san: which card?
<scizzo-> Jeeves_: ugly?
<san> hit: ati mobility radeon 900
<Jeeves_> Having to clean your homedir and stuff
<san> 9000 even
<scizzo-> san: compizconfig-settings-manager
<hit> radeon 9550 here and worked
<scizzo-> Jeeves_: its good that all are different in that matter...
<hit> except when i tryed to install ati official drivers, which fu*ked up ubuntu
<san> and how does it go with games / 3d apps?
<hit> well
<Jeeves_> scizzo-: How do you mean?
<hit> san: using cube?
<IdleOne> hit please watch your language. I knwo you tried to cover it up but I think your encryption algorythm needs to be updates :)
<IdleOne> updated
<san> not yet (fresh install)
<scizzo-> Jeeves_: the visual effects
<san> hit: but I work on a 3d application for the university
<san> and I need that to run proper
<Jeeves_> scizzo-: Anyway, thanks.
<scizzo-> Jeeves_: np
* Jeeves_ is out off here
<Jeeves_> See ya IdleOne. And thanks a lot for your great help!
<IdleOne> lol was that meant to be sarcastic?
<san> hit: not the intention to use the cube btw.. but I want scale, expo and some other stuff..
<Moduliz0r> i love Introversion Software
<Moduliz0r> they've released native Linux versions of their games
<KenSentMe> Moduliz0r, they make some nice games
<hit> san: enable custom effects?
<Moduliz0r> Defcon is cool :D
<KenSentMe> Moduliz0r, i bought all of them, although i havent played Defcon yet
<Moduliz0r> Defcon is quite hard sometime
<Moduliz0r> s
<Moduliz0r> its the only one I have though :P
<sbucatino> someone knows how to configure wacom graphire 4 i have searched in the forum but still not luck =(
<Moduliz0r> i got it on steam, but i'm downloading the linux one now
<san> hit: I know how to configure compiz.. but I was just wondering how 3d apps work with the non-official driver
<san> ah terrible :) 54 fps in glxgears
<hit> san: open source is fine, official ones did a large mess
<Moduliz0r> i only seem to top 70fps in Garry's Mod :( but i can't complain, it's actually running
<san> hit: but the official ones at least offer 3d supoprt
<san> support
<hit> 500-600 fps here
<Moduliz0r> :O
<bibe> hi all. I am trying to set up evolution in Gutsy as I had it configured in Feisty. My "main" account was a "Local delivery" pointing to /var/mail/bibe. If I try to use "Local delivery" in Evolution 2.20 from Gutsy, I can only select directories instead of files. Why did this change?
<Moduliz0r> can I host a "virtual phone line" with ubuntu?
<hit> san: how much gfx ram?
<san> euh.. lemme check (somewhere)
<hit> 2500-2600 fps with glxgears minimized
<san> how do I check the ram on my gfx card?
<san> (remember this is a mobility version)
<hit> hmm, good question
<hit> i know i have 128 mb at least
<uga> hit: errrm... when it's minimised it does nothing, basically
<hit> which means...?
<uga> hit: it means 2600fps when minimised means nothing
<uga> btw, I'm running two desktops kde3 and kde4 right now, and ... 28395 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5678.832 FPS
<uga> GF8500 GT
<uga> around 3000+ when building kde at the same time
<garu> what's the equivalent to "ipconfig" in linux?
<hit> well, 9550SE isn't much a gfx card either
<jusama14> do you guys have the unichrome drivers for via chipsets?
<jusama14> I'm running ubuntu 7.10
<uga> hit: heh, you should get those numbers when NOT minimised ;)
<hit> then it's around 500-600
<hit> 628 atm
<penguincentral> 6 days to go :)
<MrStein> Did anyone else noticed a beep while booting the LiveCD ?
<uga> hit: you should install the nvidia binaries...
<hit> nvidia?
<hit> i have ati
<uga> oh sorry, I forgot =)
<uga> you should buy an nvidia card...
<uga> :P
<hit> wow, got 1000 fps now
<jusama14> I'm trying to get the unichrome/openchrome drivers for via chipsets but when I try to install it from synaptic it has an error
<jusama14> I tried running glxinfo and my computer just jammed
<san> hit: I guess just 32 Mb
<hit> ok
<hit> hmm, glxinfo gave me "direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)"
<hit> but it surely was Yes before
<san> 1000 fps
<bwayne> so how heavy are the daily updates?  lots everyday, or slowly waning ?
<san> does someone recommend a good gui svn client?
<ebichu> Where can i view gutsys bugs?
<MrStein> on launchpad.net
<avatar_> san: rapidsvn
<hit> argh, xorg.conf messed up again
<hit> did dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg yesterday and everything was nice and clear, now its kind of messy again
<avatar_> bwayne: last few days just a handfull. Last weeks 80 a day
<bwayne> avatar_: nice.  which flavor you use?
<avatar_> bwayne: gutsy
<rico_> is there a dpkg-reconfigure i can do to reconfigure sound?
<rico_> :b
<rico_> my sound stopped working
<Moduliz0r> how can I sort of, serve a dial-up networking point with Ubuntu?
<bwayne> avatar_: i mean, 64-bit Kubuntu, 32-bit Xubuntu .... ?
<ebichu> Where should i submit this: when opening media format (music or video) in firefox, whole x crashes?
<ebichu> On launchpad.
<ebichu> Under Mozilla Firefox or X11 ?
<Moduliz0r> maybe both?
<Moduliz0r> is that possible
<avatar_> bwayne: 32bits ubuntu
<bwayne> avatar_: ah.  gnome 2.20, hype?
<avatar_> for me not large improvements
<avatar_> i'm just using firefox + a handfull gnome-terminals
<Zambezi> Which kernel is it in Gutsy?
<san> avatar_: tnx
<avatar_> Zambezi: 2.6.22-14
<jhaig> Zambezi: 2.6.22
<san> Zambezi: 2.6.22-14
<san> :)
<bazhang> may reach .15
<Zambezi> Thanks, thanks and thanks! :-P
<bwayne> aw c'mon.  doesn't ubuntu know that .23 was just released.  :)
<bazhang> :] 
<san> always talking about cutting edge.. ;)
<Zambezi> bwayne, I heard there's major changes in it.
<bazhang> who'll still be here after 10/18 for Hardy?
<bwayne> Zambezi: ya.  looking forward to it.
<avatar_> bazhang: short after gutsy release i'll update my workstation to hardy
<ebichu> How do i submit bugs on launchpad?
<ebichu> I registered myself.
<Zambezi> bwayne, I don't know which changes there is, but I heard there might be problems with VMWare.
<stefg> !bug | ebichu
<ubotu> ebichu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<bazhang> avatar_: I'll be here too--rumoured to reach tribe 1 11.29 or thereabouts..
<ebichu> Thanks.
<bwayne> Zambezi: yeah?  that'd be bad.  I was reading about the changes on /.  I think the virtualization I use (virtualbox) is based on VMware.  Can't remember.
<Zambezi> bwayne, Not that good then. Let's see what happens next. There will be people trying. Do you know what new in the kernel? If there's some major changes?
<bwayne> Zambezi: from what I understand, a completely new scheduler for one.
<Zambezi> bwayne, It's going to be interesting. Lets see how things are going. I'm not sure I'll upgrade to Gutsy.
<AngryElf> silly dhclient doesn't work automatically, should I stick it in a startup script, say /etc/rc2.d/S99getip ??
<bwayne> Zambezi: meh.  just test it on a separate partition.  :)
<AngryElf> and what's the compiz effects manager package that I need to get more effects enabled?
<Zambezi> bwayne, The problem spells Compiz. I don't like it. I want it plain and simple.
<bazhang> AngryElf: it is called compizconfig-settings-manager.
<AngryElf> ty
<bazhang> np
<AngryElf> once it's installed is it this "Advanced DEsktop Effects Settings" on my prefs menu?
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> you should also probably install compiz-fusion-plugins-main and extra, emerald
<AngryElf> werd, it seems to be broken right now, but i haven't done an update in 1-2 weeks so....20 minutes later we'll see what happend
<AngryElf> happens
<AngryElf> thanx for the help
<bazhang> sure
<AngryElf> oh, what's the status of compiz + 2 monitors?
<bwayne> Zambezi: yeah.  i don't find the cube very useful.  desktop wall, however, I can't live without.
<rico_> hasn't compiz supported dual monitors for a while now?
<bazhang> yes
<matte_> hi there
<WorkingOnWise> hi room
<WorkingOnWise> what do I need to do to be sure Ubuntu boots properly after I put a partition inbetween 2 existing partitions?
<LiMaO> WorkingOnWise: you need to boot
<LiMaO> =)
<WorkingOnWise> LiMaO: ?
<LiMaO> well, if it finishes booting properly, then it's all good, if it doesn't, then you can start tracking the problem
<LiMaO> if i did understand you problem correctly
<san> I enabled the widgets plugin for compiz but there are no widgets installed by default?
<san> where can I get them?
<Zambezi> bwayne, I might give Gutsy a chance, but I hope I can disable the cube. I never tried it, but I don't see any point with it.
<WorkingOnWise> ah...this a preparitory question. I have sda1 which is windows, and sda2 which is where Ubuntu is. I gave all but 1.5GB to Ubuntu when I installed it. Rightnow Ubuntu has about 25GB free space. I want to move files from Win to Ubuntu, then make a new partition of the newly freed windows space. This will put Ubuntu on the 3rd partition, and it's swap on the 4th. What do I do be fiv the errors due to the partitions being ch
<bwayne> Zambezi: the cube is for dazzling newbs and to attract them to use linux, in my opinion.  A 2x2 desktop wall where you can zoom out and rearrange windows, along with a desktop pager, comes in handy though
<LiMaO> WorkingOnWise: oh, now i got the point
<LiMaO> WorkingOnWise: i think that by changing /etc/fstab to correctly point to those partitions everything will be gine
<LiMaO> fine*
<Zambezi> bwayne, That's a feature I haven't tried. But a feature I like in Feisty is multiple desktops. I have six.
<Trewas> Zambezi: cube is not enabled by default, and overall the plugins used in compiz by default are quite sensible now and there is not too much bling
<bwayne> Zambezi: six!  I barely use four.
<Zambezi> bwayne, I use one now only, but it's good to hide applications when friends here.
<bwayne> grouping and tabbing windows comes in handy as well, especially terminals.
<bwayne> ack!  i'm burning this ISO at 32x!! hope it works.
<bazhang> scale is a must have here.
<WorkingOnWise> fiv/fix
<bwayne> scale is good as long as it's a button+corner and not just corner initiation.
<bazhang> true
<bwayne> at one point I had all four corners hot.  my wife was never more confused.
<bazhang> :}
<bwayne> fusion's button+corner saved the day.
<WorkingOnWise> LiMaO: thanks Thats what I couldn't remember! I gotta get my "My Documents" folder to a partition Win and Ubuntu can share...
<bazhang> :}
<LiMaO> WorkingOnWise: you're welcome =)
<bwayne> i guess I'll just have to do a disk check before I install.
<WorkingOnWise> bwayne: my wife hates the cube, and the springgy when it rolls to the next viewport. I keep it on just to keep he off my latop. She likes to steal it to watch DVD's
<WorkingOnWise> he/steal
<penguincentral> WorkingOnWise: in your opinion, do you think that the desktop cube is useful, or just bling?
<bwayne> WorkingOnWise: just set it to flip on pointer-edge.  that'll stop all the confusion.  :)
<MTecknology> bling
<MTecknology> but i've seen ppl's jaws literally drop seeing it
<WorkingOnWise> penguincentral: to be brutally honest, it is just bling that I have worked very hard to justivy as producive because it as Just Sooo Freakin KEWL!!!
<bazhang> :}
<penguincentral> WorkingOnWise: agreed
<MTecknology> expo is useful
<MTecknology> and a few other ones
<WorkingOnWise> MTecknology: yes
<MrStein> Did anyone else noticed a beep while booting the LiveCD ? Noone ?
<penguincentral> MrStein: what version?
<WorkingOnWise> Did you guys use beryl and the cube?
<MrStein> penguincentral:  gutsy , some daily from october
<WorkingOnWise> where'd the setting go in cf to give the windows thickness and space between each one when you rotated the cube?
<penguincentral> MrStein: I don't use the daily build
<MrStein> penguincentral: I'm sure it does not happen just on a specific daily. Did you try any version ?
<MrStein> penguincentral: but I guess it does not beep for you, because you would tell ..
<WorkingOnWise> MrStein: mine beeped on my laptop
<penguincentral> actually, I previously heard a beep when the login screen came (after installation of alpha5)
<WorkingOnWise> only once.
<penguincentral> but not in live
<MrStein> it happened before X started. I think I experienced this a few months ago. And years ago with redhat.
<MrStein> correection: it happened yesterday AND a few months ago.
<penguincentral> ok
<penguincentral> well MrStein: i plead ignorence on this one.  soryr
<penguincentral> sorry
<MrStein> well, there are hundreds of more important bugs ...
<penguincentral> yeah
<penguincentral> true
<penguincentral> actually, I have a bug that is more important
<penguincentral> let me find it
<MrStein> speaking of ... is gutsy still sheduled to release next wekk (or what was the exact date...) ?
<penguincentral> Oct 18 MrStein
<stefg> i hope it gets revised again.... gutsy is far from release ready
<murlidhar> err how to enable smooth font ????
<penguincentral> !bug 150938 | MrStein
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150938 in ubuntu "Screen resolution problems at login screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150938
<MrStein> penguincentral: yep, next week
* penguincentral was right
<penguincentral> MrStein: check that bug out.  now that's really annoying
<MrStein> aaaaaargh, nvidia binary !
<penguincentral> yep
* MrStein makes a cross with fingers
<penguincentral> i run a 7600 GS
<MrStein> ;-)
<penguincentral> yeah
<penguincentral> it's somewhat purdy
<murlidhar> me having a 19inch lcd and how to enable smooth fonts i don't remember how i did it in feisty
<MrStein> is gutsy DVD only, no CD ?
<WorkingOnWise> I never ceases to amaze me. I used Fiesty in Alpha and Beta, and now am using Gutsy. You all tlke about how "not ready" they are, and all I can think is "Jeeze, it's more stable that WinXP that has got 8 years of development on it!"
<penguincentral> MrStein: CD
<penguincentral> MrStein: where did you get _that_ idea?
<bwayne> WorkingOnWise: that's true.  i have to log on to windows from time to time.  recently i purchased a new printer, which sent XP into the stratosphere.  I had to hard reboot at least once before things went well.
<penguincentral> bwayne: sometimes for programs to work in wine you need to install it into windows first :(
<bwayne> penguincentral: wha?? that's just _weird_.
<MrStein> penguincentral: well, there is no CD beta download, neither a rc
<penguincentral> MrStein: wha???
<AngryElf> so, I went to change background -> Visual Effects, checked Custom and went to Preferences -> Effects/Animations Minimize Action where I wanted to set it to "Burn" but it isn't burning...
<MrStein> WorkingOnWise: for some people a Yugo is "ready" and "stable", for others, it isn't.
* penguincentral looks up distrowatch
<WorkingOnWise> bwayne: yeah, I am no developer, but If this is the linux community's idea of "unstable", I'll take 2!
<AngryElf> Did I miss something?
<AngryElf> I got the little "Enable Animations" checkbox too
<penguincentral> MrStein: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso is the link for the RC
<penguincentral> it's cd
<Pici> !rc | MrStein
<ubotu> MrStein: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) Release Candidate information and release notes can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - The RC is development software and as such unstable, support *ONLY* in #ubuntu+1
<MrStein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/rc/ has only DVD images
<Pici> MrStein: please read the link above.
<bwayne> WorkingOnWise: in my experience, "unstable" is merely a disclaimer which means "don't blame us when it all hits the fan".
<Hobbsee> Pici: you expect people to actually *read*?
* penguincentral agrees with bwayne and Hobbsee 
<WorkingOnWise> just finished an update. Gotta reboot the oozing pile of instability ;-)
<Pici> Hobbsee: My faith in humanity is often misplaced.
<Hobbsee> goodness me.  crazy person.
<Hobbsee> Pici: yeah, well.  mine too.
<penguincentral> Hobbsee: it's like skipping the EULA in proprietary software... or the GPL in open source software
<MrStein> aaargh, wh< are there 2 (or more) download sites, each different ????
<MrStein> <=y
<bwayne> well, i'm off to install 64-bit Kubuntu RC1.  wish me luck!
<Hobbsee> penguincentral: that's significantly longer
<penguincentral> Hobbsee: thanks for pointing out the obvious
<MrStein> is also funny to put the RC version into the "release" directory ;-)
<penguincentral> yeah
<sleepynate> heh
<Hobbsee> penguincentral: as in, the chance people will read something is inversely proportional to it's lenght
<Hobbsee> MrStein: compared to the daily builds?  makes sense to me
<penguincentral> Hobbsee: yeah
<penguincentral> we get it
<AngryElf> does compiz have an OSX function (F10,F11) that show all your open windows and lets yhou select?
<penguincentral> one line is significantly shorter than 10 pages (or is the GPL less?)
<Hobbsee> i've only ever read the abbreviated version of the GPL.
<penguincentral> on
<penguincentral> oh*
<MrStein> "Its free. Freeee!" There is no need for a longer version :-)
<penguincentral> MrStein: well, you're wrong
<penguincentral> MrStein: the GPL is there to protect FOSS technology from being stolen and made proprietary by other companies
<rico_> AngryElf, yes. It's called 'scale'
<penguincentral> so distribute it all you want, but if you want to adopt the techonlogy in your software, you need to provide access to the source code
<penguincentral> MrStein: does that make sense?
<AngryElf> rico_: ty
<BlueAidan_work> hmm.... was using the beta dvd and had a problem with ubuntu recognizing the 2nd scsi hard disk in a vmware image
<BlueAidan_work> I'll try the rc
<MrStein> penguincentral: no, GPL means free , free and free, even if you turn over and die, it is free. Forever. Free. Get it ?
<penguincentral> MrStein: let's argue it in offtopic
* MrStein read both the GPL  _and_ the GPL FAQ , just for info
<penguincentral> MrStein: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<penguincentral> we can discuss it there
<MrStein> bye
<BlueAidan_work> wow, torrent speeds are rocking
<AlexC_> Hey there,
<redheat> hi everyone
<AlexC_> I've got an issue with Gutsy - the sound is crackling like mad! I'm using a SoundBlaster Live 5.1
<pkern> Who's in charge of the release notes?
<redheat> folks, I have a question, today I saw a message on Ubuntu's website saying coming soon, has the previous date been changed?
<redheat> I mean it's still coming after 3 or 4 days right?
<Pici> redheat: Still coming on the 18th afaik.
<Seeker`> AlexC_: what audio player are you using?
<redheat> thank you so much, I got the heebie geebies..lol when I saw the words coming soon
<redheat> cause i was used to that counter..
<redheat> thank you so much..take care folks..and have a nice day to all of you..
<redheat> bye
<AlexC_> Seeker`: that would be Rhythmbox, I shall try in another player now to see
<AlexC_> Seeker`: oh, I just paused my music and now I'm getting a hissing sound out of my speakers =\
<Seeker`> :S
<AlexC_> Seeker`: doesn't appear to be any crackling in Totem,
<Ben_Cs> hello. if i have kubuntu gutsy and i get the updates. so when the official release will be out, will my kubuntu update to it?
<AlexC_> sure, Ben_Cs
<Seeker`> AlexC_: "Edit->Preferences->Use crossfading backend"
<Ben_Cs> thanks
<Seeker`> AlexC_: then restart rhythmbox, see if that fixes it
<AlexC_> Seeker`: great, that seems to have done the trick! Any idea about the hissing sound?
<Seeker`> no, sorry
<Seeker`> AlexC_: check your connections?
<AlexC_> Seeker`: I'll double check,
<AlexC_> Seeker`: unplugged them all and re-plugged them, no difference, hum
<Seeker`> AlexC_: dont know then, sorry
<AlexC_> Seeker`: ok, thanks for the help anyway - at least the crackling has gone
<shriphani> when will gutsy be released ?
<Seeker`> AlexC_: you could try turning down the master volume a little to see if it makes a difference
<Seeker`> shriphani: 18th
<AlexC_> oh oh, hold on :P I just went into Switches and disabled SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack
<AlexC_> yum!
<AlexC_> thanks, bye all!
<penguincentral> er, i mean apt!
<Fishy> Do I have to do anything in order to upgrade from Kubuntu gutsy 7.10 beta2 to kubuntu gutsy 7.10 RC?
<Pici> !final | Fishy
<ubotu> Fishy: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<Fishy> pici: Thanks a lot :)'
<Pici> Fishy: no problem
<bintut> what's the contents of the /etc/rc.local file?
<Pici> bintut: exit 0
<bintut> Pici: only "exit 0"?
<llutz> anyone using intel 915gm graphics with xserver-xorg-video-intel  and also  has freezes when shutting down X?
<Pici> bintut: let me paste it
<bintut> Pici: i accidentally overwrite the /etc/rc.local and i don't know the contents of that file
<bintut> Pici: yes please?
<Pici> bintut: http://pastebin.com/f40416b69
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in #ubuntu-classroom in 7 minutes
<bintut> Pici: thanks.. :)
<rico_> fellas, what's MOTU?
<Seeker`> Masters of the universe
<Seeker`> they manage the universe packages
<rico_> oh.
<Seeker`> Ximal: lo, how is irssi going?
<rockets> Every single time I boot gutsy (the RC), when I log in to gnome I get the message "failed to initialize hal", and due to that automount and a bunch of stuff doesnt work. then once I do /etc/init.d/hal stop and then start it works fine. but I ALWAYS have to do it. any ideas?
<Ximal> hi guys
<Ximal> finally made it back
<LiMaO> hey everyone, how is it going with that RC version? are things better now?
<bintut> is the xen package in gutsy updated already? i've heard that the xen-3.1.0 has so many bugs and security holes and xen-3.1.1 fixes them
<Pici> bintut: Someone (may have been you) asked me the other day and we concluded that it hasnt.
<pvandewyngaerde_> how do i install drupal ?
<bintut> Pici: it was the discussion lately in ##xen
<Hobbsee> bintut: it will be tomorrow
<bintut> Hobbsee: you mean, the release of xen-3.1.1?
<AnRkey> what is the current status of gutsy, RC1?
<Hobbsee> bintut: at least a new upload of it to ubuntu, yes.
<Hobbsee> it's probably the latest
<annemarie> anyone knows where to find w32codecs.tar.gz?
<Seeker`> annemarie: you can get the w32codecs package from the medibuntu repository
<annemarie> Seeker`: also for gutsy?
<Seeker`> annemarie: yup
<annemarie> Seeker`: i do not see them
<AnRkey> pvandewyngaerde_, sudo apt-get install drupal5
<Seeker`> annemarie: you are running 32bit?
<Seeker`> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
<Seeker`> add that line to the bottom of /etc/apt/sources.list and then run sudo apt-get upgrade
<Seeker`> then you will be able to install w32codecs
<bintut> Hobbsee: i hope it's the xen-3.1.1 already.. i'll wait for it..
<annemarie> thanks See\
<annemarie> *thanks Seeker` :)
<murlidhar> savvas: are u there?
<pvandewyngaerde_> AnRkey:  yes that is installed, but i cant find how to make it work ,    /drupal5  gives me a file to download
<jaspn> hey
<jaspn> are there any known issues about movie playback where the picture is foobar and the only way to play a movie is to restart X
<jaspn> it affects all movie players
<hjmills> is firefox broken?
<jaspn> firefox works
<nanonyme> hey, which version of compiz will gutsy have?
<jaspn> nanonyme, it has 0.6 atm
<pvandewyngaerde_> do i need an extra php module for drupal ?
<jaspn> nanonyme, but 6.1 will probably also be included
<nanonyme> hmm
<pwuertz> does anyone with compiz+nvidia experience a major slowdown with the rubberband tool when selecting files across the desktop?
<hjmills> my firefox has crashed about 8 times today and has been almost perfect up till now - I thnk it is the flash player. Is anybody else having problems?
<nanonyme> jaspn, eh, compiz site lists 0.5.2 as the newest development version
<nanonyme> 0.4 should be stable compiz
<pwuertz> hjmills: firefox is crashing often with nvidia-drivers + flash plugin... dont know why
<jaspn> nanonyme, gutsy uses compiz fusion
<jaspn> pwuertz, flash is a ff killer
<nanonyme> jaspn, http://compiz.org/ tell me where you can see compiz 0.6 there
<hjmills> jaspn, with flash so common on the web ff needs to work with it
<pwuertz> jaspn: well... ff is not crashing when using the "nv" driver or on my intel systems...
<jaspn> hjmills, tell that to adobe
<nanonyme> now that we're sure compiz 0.6 doesn't exist, what is going on?
<pwuertz> jaspn: but It crashes often on nvidia+flash systems
<jaspn> nanonyme, hehe
<jaspn> nanonyme, it does exits
<hjmills> jaspn, or the firefox devs who are more likely to do something about it
<nanonyme> jaspn, why isn't it listed on project web page then?
<jaspn> nanonyme, because its compiz fusion not compiz
<nanonyme> erm, did you get 0.6 from git?
<nanonyme> that is, an experimental version
<pwuertz> so about that rubberband thing... anyone experienced a sluggish behavior when selecting files across the desktop?
<zengen> I'm using the alternate install of the release candidate for i386 and it's hanging on 'Installed Tomboy' at 85%.  I've used this cd on 2 other computers today with no problems.  Any ideas?
<nanonyme> better have that Bulletproof X working pretty well then ;)
<jaspn> nanonyme, no git
<jaspn> nanonyme, gutsy has compiz 0.6.1
<Ximal> what's going on now ?
<nanonyme> http://www.compiz-fusion.org/ no >0.5.2 announced there either that i can see
<jaspn> nanonyme, check the mailinglists
<Pici> nanonyme: these are the versions compiled from the git sources
<AlexC_> hey,
<murlidhar> savvas: are u there?
<nanonyme> Pici, but git sources before releases are supposed to be experimental :/
<AlexC_> I've backed up my Thunderbird data from my Feisty install (just by copying the contents of my profile folder) however Gutsy has Thunderbird 2 and simply copying the contents back into the new profile does not seem to work. Is there anyway I can import my 1.5 thunderbird details into Thunderbird 2?
<Pici> nanonyme: such is life
<pvandewyngaerde_> how do i open a phtml file  ??   it wants to download it
<nanonyme> Pici, yeah, but they don't belong to soon-to-be-stable distro, do they?
<nanonyme> distro version, that is
<jaspn> Pici, isnt 0.6.1 released ?
<jaspn> Pici, any idea whats wrong here http://bayimg.com/LAHpPAabi
<jaspn> Pici, this happens in all movie players
<Pici> nanonyme: The devs must have deemed them stable enough
<nanonyme> shocking
<nanonyme> Pici, compiz-fusion devs obviously didn't since they didn't release
<jaspn> compiz fusion 0.6 is released
<Pici> nanonyme: we have c-f devs working with the ubuntu devs.  Some of them are even the same person.
<jaspn> 0.6.1 is a bugfix branch
<nanonyme> ah
<nanonyme> Pici, well, that's different then
<nanonyme> Pici, quite nice since that way you can play faster than the official compiz-fusion announcement
<pvandewyngaerde_> i am havind a problem with apache2 and php5
<maff> upon logging in via gdm the screen goes the nice orange color for about 30-45 seconds then kicks back out to the gdm login.
<maff> anyone else have this gnome issue?
<hetauma__> any ideas if it's possible to have 3d support to windows under vmware?
<MattyM> Hi folks, having trouble installing Ubuntu Gutsy.  After selecting to start install, it flashes video mode not supported on my monitor
<MattyM> tried safe graphic mode and same issue.
<MattyM> Abit il-90mv with a Intel GMA 950
<mmkassem> hetauma__ : AFAIK vmware does not support 3D on guest OS yet
<jaspn> hetauma__, you cant
<tenfj> Hi all, sorry if this question has been asked alot. What is the cleanest and "best" way to aquire a 3d desktop on gutsy? beryl, compiz, compiz-fusion? aquamarine (which I can't find in apt) or emereld? Hope that someone can point me in the right direction :-) Thanks in advance
<lee__> hi ya
<lee__> how does one take an iso and make a bootable hdd?
<lee__> i am out of disks ll
<tenfj> on KDE that is (thought this was kubuntu )
<aTypical> Morning, all.  I'm trying to install 7.10 on my laptop.  All appears to go well until it gets to 90% complete.  At that point the install seems to hang.  Is there a way I can find out if the install is in fact still going?
<pwuertz> listen to your hard drive?
<bqmassey> in 7.10 RC.. where can I can i customize which windows effects are applied?
<aTypical> As an additional piece of info, I'm installing off the alternate cd.
<aaroncampbell> What do I need to do to tell KDE that my monitor is 1680x1050?
<pwuertz> maybe the installer is trying to contact some update-servers at this point...
<Seeker`> bqmassey: Right click on the desktop, change background, then look at the visual effects tab
<pvandewyngaerde_> how do i make apache2 interprete  php files  ?
<aTypical> pwuertz, is that a normal thing for it to do?
<aTypical> The last thing I see is it installs Tomboy.
<pwuertz> aTypical: I think I just read something about that bug
<bqmassey> Seeker:  that only gives me three options.. i'm looking for a way to enable/disable each effect individually
<aTypical> pwuertz, any chance you have a link?
<pwuertz> zengen: I'm using the alternate install of the release candidate for i386 and it's hanging on 'Installed Tomboy' at 85%.  I've used this cd on 2 other computers today with no problems.  Any ideas?
<Seeker`> bqmassey: install compizconfig-settings-manager , then look again - there will be a customize option
<pwuertz> I dont know if this is still true.. but I once installed ubuntu from the alternate cd.. and the installer tried to wget something... since this system was configured to use a gateway blocking any traffic at this moment, the wget process did not return and the installer was stuck
<|neon|> ne1 te new "beta" IBM Symphony it says to rival office 2007 and it has a linux version
<bqmassey> Seeker:  ok.. i'll have to try that later.. running Live CD right now...
<Seeker`> you can still install stuff I think
<dereine> has someone here hamachi on gutsy?
<bqmassey> neon: the linux version wouldn't happen to be free would it?
<|neon|> it is
<|neon|> it is still beta  i am downloading right now 600meg
<bqmassey> ok.. new quesion. (im trying to get prepared for all of the things im going to install when 7.10 is released)....    what should I look into to get a mac-style tray
<bqmassey> thats clear, and auto-hides, and has bouncy little buttons
<AngryElf> so how do I add widgets to the widget layer?
<nemik> AngryElf: look up screenlets, add the repository for those, then click them from the 'Other' menu
<|neon|> how do i install the screenlet program itself or is it part of compiz?
<aaroncampbell> whenever I try to apt-get update, I get a whole bunch of errors that say "Err http://XX.ubuntu.com gutsyYY/main ... Could not connect to XX.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out"
<aaroncampbell> Where XX is usually "security" or "us.archive"
<aaroncampbell> and YY is sometimes nothing, and sometimes "-security" etc
<xet7> When I change from DHCP to static IP, I can't get to internet. How can I fix that?
<pwuertz> xet7: when you manually set your ip, you have to enter your gateway and nameserver also.. these are settings provided by dhcp
<pwuertz> xet7: why would you want to change that?
<xet7> I have some ports open on fixed ip address on my firewall
<aaroncampbell> pwuertz: most commonly so that you can forward ports from a router to your system
<pwuertz> xet7: configure your dhcp to assign this specific ip to your host by identifying you by MAC adress
<aaroncampbell> It's weird, I can access all the addresses that apt-get says it can't just through konqueror... any idea why?
<xet7> pwuerz: sure, I'll try that :)
<aaroncampbell> pwuertz: you can do that, but it generally easier to set a static IP...I know I usually do
<pwuertz> xet7: you can lookup your MAC by using "ifconfig"
<pwuertz> aaroncampbell: well.. I prefer the dynamic way.... thats what dhcp is for
<aaroncampbell> true, but you're using something "dynamic" to assign something static... so, not REALLY what it's for
<pwuertz> aaroncampbell: sure it is... lets say you are using a laptop....
<pwuertz> aaroncampbell: and you are using it at HOME1 and HOME2... with properly configured dhcp servers... your laptop doesnt need any manual configuration
<pwuertz> you just plug-in the cable... and your system is configured
<glenner> anyone else having performance problems in gutsy RC with ATI X1400 and fglrx driver?
<glenner> i have lot more flickering compared to feisty..
<aaroncampbell> pwuertz: I have my laptop set up with my static, and a fall back to DHCP.
<xet7> Ok I got static changed from Ubuntu network config, had to add nameserver to DNS tab lower listwindow. Thanks :)
<pwuertz> aaroncampbell: whats a "fallback" in case of a static ip ;) ?
<pwuertz> aaroncampbell: you expect a static ip configuration to fail?
<aaroncampbell> pwuertz: Also, I think that a lot of lower end routers (linksys etc) don't allow you to assign a DCHP address by linking to a MAC address...not sure on that though
<pwuertz> aaroncampbell, xet7: besides.. now you have to manually exclude the ip you just statically configured from your dhcp address range...
<aaroncampbell> pwuertz: actually, XP will let you set a second configuration, and if it can't connect to a network when it tries, it will try the other configuration...My laptop is XP
<aaroncampbell> pwuertz: I manually assign addresses that are outside the DHCP range
<pwuertz> don't know... just saw a few hardware routers having very comfortable web-interfaces
<aaroncampbell> I just pulled up one of my linksys routers...it doesn't give you any options like that...
<xet7> yeah I have static IP 192.168.0.1 , and if other PC has DHCP it starts from 191.168.0.100, I didn't have to change hardware firewall settings.
* jhaig wonders whether to bite the bullet and click the "Install" icon (on a machine with Edgy already installed)
<pwuertz> maybe its because they also included WLAN... this things normally include more sophisticated options...
<pwuertz> these
* remarK- wonders the same as jhaig
<aaroncampbell> The DHCP section consists of a starting IP, the number of IPs, and the ability to set DNS or WINS servers
<aaroncampbell> Anyway, back to my original problem...with a system that is USING DHCP...
<aaroncampbell> whenever I try to apt-get update, I get a whole bunch of errors that say "Err http://XX.ubuntu.com gutsyYY/main ... Could not connect to XX.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out"
<pwuertz> is 1.0.0.0 an ip address or did you just obscure it?
<aaroncampbell> Where XX is usually "security" or "us.archive", and YY is sometimes nothing, and sometimes "-security" etc ...   It's weird, I can access all the addresses that apt-get says it can't just through konqueror... any idea why?
<aaroncampbell> pwuertz: that's what it really says
<aaroncampbell> 1.0.0.0
<pwuertz> ok.. thats definately no valid ip address ;)
<pwuertz> something must be wrong with name resolution
<aaroncampbell> But I can't figure out why, because I can ping the web address, and I can browse it with kinq
<aaroncampbell> konq*
<murlidhar> anyone good at compiling applications??????????????/
<Pici> murlidhar: somewhat. whats up?
<remarK-> if i were to install gutsy right now, what kind of bugs/trouble would i be looking at? (<< not quite a developer)
<MasterShrek> trying to install kde4, but i dont have a /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde  anyone use kde4 beta yet?
<AngryElf> can I make my panel icons grow like they do in OSX?
<pwuertz> aaroncampbell: security.ubuntu.com is one of the sources failing?
<Pici> remarK-: read the release notes on the ubuntu.com RC page.
<aaroncampbell> yeah
<pwuertz> aaroncampbell: lets do a lookup.... "host security.ubuntu.com"
<murlidhar> Pici: i have compiled an application based on gtkmm called linkage and when i open the application i can nothing in it except the window border
<pwuertz> aaroncampbell: does this resolve to a reasonable ip?
<aaroncampbell> it says 91.189.88.37
<pwuertz> ok
<glenner> remark-: i had problems with X not coming up after upgrade, had to rerun x config (with ATI X1400)
<Pici> murlidhar: If it compiled sucessfully, then it sounds like a problem with the source.  If it was missing something it should have failed.
<pwuertz> but in apt you see "security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)" ?
<aaroncampbell> pwuertz: after the host command, I tried apt-get update again, and I'm not getting that...I've been getting it for hours
<murlidhar> Pici: it did give some warning during make install
<remarK-> so, in theory, nothing life altering, eh?
<pwuertz> aaroncampbell: sounds like a dns caching problem... for some reason your system looked up a wrong ip
<glenner> no, the rest was smooth, no problem
<remarK-> good. cause i can't wait anymore. i want gutsy now. :P
<glenner> i only hope those x problems will be fixed in the final release
<pwuertz> aaroncampbell: and "host" caused a refresh of that name
<glenner> what i did notice is that the performance in X is not as good as it was in feisty. i see a lot of flickering
<AngryElf> whatever happened to the SNOW in compiz?
<glenner> no idea if this is caused by the flgrx drivers, the nex XOrg or the new kernel..
<remarK-> i'm sorry, but by "X" you mean what exactly? (sorry for being obnoxiously ignorant.)
<Pici> murlidhar: Warnings during make install are usually not an issue.  Errors are bad.
<glenner> just about anything in the GUI, for example switching windows between takes a long time to redraw the new window
<Pici> remarK-: X = Xwindows
<remarK-> thank you.
<remarK-> hmmm. and that's with ATI?
<glenner> i dont know if others have this feeling as wel?
<glenner> yup
<murlidhar> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40406/
<remarK-> i have nvidia. hopefully it'll be a little smoother?
<murlidhar> Pici: i guess if it gives errors then it should not get installed
<Pici> murlidhar: hrm.  I'm not sure, sorry.
<Pici> murlidhar: right.
<Aishiko> remarK-: we were are all new at some point the only truely stupid question is the one you don't ask so you can understand what is going on.
<MattyM> anyone know how to fix a blank screen after selecting start install?
* remarK- hugs Aishiko
<glenner> could be that nvidia is beter, im not really sure if it is the ATI driver or somthing else..
<remarK-> right.
<Pici> glenner: my ATI has been fine in Gutsy
<glenner> Pici: which driver are you using?
<Pici> glenner: fglrx
<wastedfluid> hello... I have a question.  I did the rc upgrade from 7.04, and now my volume keys on my laptop no logner work.  if you volume up, it goes to 11%(no higher), if you volume down, it goes to 0%.. master channel is PCM, but it doesn't work.  If you open Kmix, and change PCM in there.. it DOES work.  Any ideas?
<murlidhar> Pici: it install and when i click the mouse in the windows somethings seem working like the application reads my mouse
<Pici> murlidhar: Whats the name of the program again?
<murlidhar> Pici: linkage it is at google code
<Pici> murlidhar: I'm going to try here
<murlidhar> Pici: thanks
<Seeker`> has the tickless kernel been enabled in gutsy?
<TheRepacker> Congrats to the devs, everything seems to be working great
<Konam> hi
<nemik> new mandriva is so fast compared to gutsy. is gutsy going to get the CFS scheduler? it seems so slow now
<Pici> nemik: No.
<nemik> :/
<Pici> nemik: 23 was realeased far too late for any testing to occur
<nemik> there's patches for 22
<hydrogen> its still too late
<hydrogen> and cfs is mostly a placebo thing
<hydrogen> people say its faster so you think its faster
<nemik> no i tried it and it was faster
<Konam> ubuntu doesn't seem to write the reconfigurations I make to xorg.conf
<hydrogen> you thought it was faster.
<hydrogen> because people told you so
<hydrogen> it really is not
<andre_> sup folks
<hydrogen> that much
<nemik> lol
<andre_> I here the release candidate is out?
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> read the topic.
<andre_> If I'm running Beta, will it automatically update?
<hydrogen> yes,
<Konam> I use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to change my vertrefresh and it doesn't seem to write to xorg.conf
<Pici> murlidhar: How did you get that version of libtorrent?
<abadtooth> Hey all, I want to install 7.10 off of the desktop CD, but I can only get the x server to start by doing "sudo startx" into the shell. again I want to install it and the option seems to not be there while booting with that command..
<CheeseGardener> I'm trying to get drivers for the intel 915 chipset.  Someone gave me a sudo command once to download them.  Do you know what command that might be???
<Konam> that's giving me problems with compiz
<murlidhar> Pici: http://code.google.com/p/linkage/
<murlidhar> Pici: it's in the wiki instructions
<murlidhar> Pici: http://code.google.com/p/linkage/wiki/Installation
<andre_> If I had 7.10 Beta Installed will it automatically update to RC?
<abadtooth> is there a terminal command to install 7.10?
<TheRepacker> andre_ yes, keep it updated
<Pici> murlidhar: er, I can't test all that from here.
<andre_> TheRepacker: sweet :)
<andre_> TheRepacker: tx
<Pici> murlidhar: sorry.
<TheRepacker> it sure is sweet
<abadtooth> I can't seem to install it when I boot it as root.
<usser> abadtooth did u try to run the live cd in safe graphics mode??
<murlidhar> Pici: k no problems
<abadtooth> usser: yes
<usser> abadtooth what about changing the res manually
<usser> abadtooth to something like 800x600
<abadtooth> usser:  this is the first time i've gotten any ubuntu live cd to boot..
<abadtooth> usser:  yes, I've tried it
<usser> abadtooth anyhow instead of startx try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<usser> abadtooth or restart
<abadtooth> ok
<kristjan_> I installed 32bit ubuntu on 64bit hardware with 1GB memory - why didn't gnome system monitor see all 1GB ram, less than 900MB was visible - was it because of integrated graphics card?
<Pici> kristjan_: Yes.
<usser> kristjan_ probably
<andre_> does Compiz Fusion not include the desktop cube?
<CheeseGardener> I'm trying to get drivers for the intel 915 chipset.  Someone gave me a sudo command once to download them.  Do you know what command that might be???
<usser> andre_ it does its not on by default
<jhaig> I'm running the powertop tool, which is suggesting setting HPET in bios (which I cannot - no option) or install a kernel patch.  Is there a simple way to install this patch?  Is there a kernel with it built in?
<andre_> usser: how do you turn it on?
<TheRepacker> the cube is included, but you have to enable
<ReL1K> CheeseGardener: should be installed by default.
<andre_> TheRepacker: how do you enable it?
<ReL1K> do a lspci |grep VGA
<TheRepacker> do you have CCSM
<usser> andre_ open up ccsm and enable desktop cube and cube rotate plugins
<andre_> usser: ccsm?
<CheeseGardener> ReL1K, the driver didn't work though.  It has 2 drop down boxes for video card select.
<Pici> usser: CCSM is the only way to do it?
<usser> andre_ ccsm is compiz config manager
<andre_> usser:  I have to install it
<andre_> usser:  installing
<usser> Pici i suppose somewhere theres a config that u can edit manually
<abadtooth> usser:  the sudo etc/ one doesn't work, it tries to start, but stops
<Pici> usser: Okay, thats all I needed to know, thanks.
<usser> abadtooth with what error?
<CheeseGardener> ReL1K, so he gave me some sudo command, so I could download or use some other driver.   Now I have one drop down box, and the intel experiemental modesetting driver.
<TheRepacker> yes and once it is installed you'll get a 4th choice on the apperence  effects tab
<usser> abadtooth theres no text install on desktop cd is there?
<pestilence> i got a new laptop, and i find that much moreso with this laptop than my old one, when a program is doing heavy I/O to the disk, it becomes very difficult to use the computer.  everything is very slow
<abadtooth> no error... it just says Starting GNOME Display Manager...\
<Pici> usser:  no, there isnt.
<pestilence> at first i suspected it was a DMA issue, but according to hdparm DMA is on.
<abadtooth> sudo startx seems to be the only way it works..
<usser> abadtooth arrg im not home but u can find out the installation command by looking at the properties of that Install icon, do u have a different pc that can boot livecd
<Pici> abadtooth: I'd install using the Alternate disk if you are having that many problems with the liveC
<Pici> D
<abadtooth> usser:  no install icon when on root :(
<abadtooth> Pici:  my internet sucks... can't download it again..
* usser Can somebody boot liveCD and look up the name of that gui program that does the install??
<Badpenguin86> Appr. how much do I need to download to upgrade from fiesty next week? In mb?
<Pici> usser: How will that help?
<Konam> xorg seems to be broken here :)
<Konam> :(
<abadtooth> lol I was wondering about the smile :P
<jhaig> OK, I'll try asking the question (regarding the HPET kernel patch) a different way.  If I decide to install Gutsy, is it fairly straightforward to download the kernel source, apply the HPET patch, and build a new kernel?
<usser> Pici well he says he can run X means he can type the name of it in the terminal and launch setup program manually
<Pici> usser: I think thats just asking for issues.
<kristjan_> wow powertop is nice :-)
<usser> Pici why not really
<Pici> !kernel | jhaig
<ubotu> jhaig: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<Konam> I save some configs to xorg.conf but I don't notice any change in -->preferences-->screen resolution
<usser> Konam did u restart X after changes
<Konam> usser ctrl+alt+backspace, and the changes are saved in xorg.conf but screen resolution doesn't show them
<PirateHead> There are some issues with the advanced settings for desktop effects... should I submit a bug for Ubuntu, or should I try to talk to the upstream compiz people?
<Pici> PirateHead: Please submit a bug.
<abadtooth> I don't believe it guys! I just was tinkering with the setting in safe graphics mode and it booted right up!
<abadtooth> Now I'm very happy!
<PirateHead> Pici: will do. I've got a lot of bugs to submit. Need to start a proper list. :-)
<Konam> usser do you have an idea of why this is happening
<abadtooth> any of you guys use Dvorak?
<usser> Konam i dunno, gui X setup never worked for me i always ended up deleting all the modes except one i want to run from xorg
<usser> abadtooth glad for u
<usser> abadtooth im curious can u right click on that icon and tell me the name of that program
<abadtooth> usser:  ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui
<usser> abadtooth nice tnx :0
<usser> err :)
<abadtooth> usser:  np :D
<daSkreech> I can't mount any more in gutsy :-(
<abadtooth> this is fun having 3 computers running on all sides of you :P
<daSkreech> does mount have a verbose mode?
<savvas> daSkreech: yes type: mount
<savvas> :P
<daSkreech> Yes
<daSkreech>  and it's still not mounted
<daSkreech> sudo mount /dev/sda1 Folder
<daSkreech> No mounting :)
<abadtooth> I have a kinda dumb question... Say my friend installs Gutsy beta, will he be able to update it to the full release the usual way?
<savvas> daSkreech: type? ntfs?
<daSkreech> Yes
<savvas> daSkreech: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<daSkreech> ah
<daSkreech> No ntfs read support out of the box?
<savvas> well there is..
<savvas> hold a sec
<centyx> Hi. Is it OK to upgrade to Gutsy by changing 'feisty' to 'gutsy' in /etc/apt/sources.list and running aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade?
<Pici> !away > uga|away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<abadtooth> centyx:  Do you use you computer for work?
<daSkreech> centyx: Read the upgrade notes
<abadtooth> centyx:  I wouldn't use the beta for a working install..
<centyx> abadtooth: oh.
<savvas> daSkreech: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_Mount_NTFS_Partitions
<centyx> abadtooth: oops.
<abadtooth> Ubuntu installed and rebooting :D
<savvas> daSkreech: that will mount it as read-only. if you want write access, it's better to use ntfs-3g
<daSkreech> Nope jsut wanna read something
<daSkreech> I used to be able to mount read only
<centyx> abadtooth: I was just wondering if aptitude dist-upgrade is any less desirable than update-manager
<savvas> you should still be able to do that :)
<abadtooth> centyx:  Update-manager works fine for me..
<centyx> abadtooth: that's not my question...
<centyx> abadtooth: I haven't even tried update-manager, and I'd rather not.
<abadtooth> centyx:  don't mind me than I'm a Linux newbie :P
<abadtooth> Only been using Linux for about a year now..
<centyx> abadtooth: how are you liking it?
<abadtooth> centyx:  Love every minute of it :D
<annemarie> how to have write access to ntfs in gutsy?
<annemarie>  wasn't this standard from installation?
<abadtooth> centyx:  Compiz Fuzion is also very nice :P
<centyx> speedy marie.
<mmkassem> annemarie : write access on NTFS is available my default
<centyx> abadtooth: i'm interested in checking out this apparmor jazz
<daSkreech> centyx: still not mounting
<annemarie> mmkassem: i do not have to install a package?
<mmkassem> annemarie: No, it just works
<centyx> abadtooth: have fun ;)
<annemarie> that is GOOD news!
<annemarie> thank you
<mmkassem> centyx: the best way to upgrade to Gusty is it to follow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<foxiness> am on beta version ,and using vbox 1.5 OSE, when i installed it am on other version what am on it now ,and seems that  sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup not work and point me to log file? any tips?
<Moduliz0r> what's a good (and quick) PC emulator?
<mmkassem> foxiness: This tutorial worked for me http://phorolinux.com/installing-virtualbox-ose-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<foxiness> Moduliz0r: vbox
<Moduliz0r> ok
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  you mean windos?
<Moduliz0r> I want to run XP under a virtual machine
<Moduliz0r> for games such as Halo
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  VMware
<Moduliz0r> what's vbox like?
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  halo will run under wine
<Moduliz0r> no it won't
<UbuntuGuy> I've got desktop effects enabled on gutsy,  How do I get to the fancy stuff (like in compiz-beryl) for cube, wobbly windows etc?
<Moduliz0r> i'll give halo another try now then...
<abadtooth> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=2720
<Moduliz0r> hmm
<Moduliz0r> ok then
<foxiness> mmkassem: thanks
<Moduliz0r> i can't seem to get a very good framerate with wine though
<abadtooth> VMware, or emulation will be way worse
<Moduliz0r> yeah maybe
<Moduliz0r> I get about 30fps max on HL2 Garrys Mod
<Moduliz0r> it usually stays at about 14~
<Moduliz0r> sometimes 10 when I'm unlucky
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  what are your systems specs?
<Moduliz0r> Core 2 Duo 2.40GHz
<Moduliz0r> nVidia GeForce 8600 GT
<Moduliz0r> 256 (PCI-E)
<Moduliz0r> 1GB of 800MHz DDR2 Crucial (Ballistix) RAM
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  that should have more FPS than that..
<Moduliz0r> You'd expect, wouldn't you.
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  you do have Nvidia drivers?
<Moduliz0r> yes
<Moduliz0r> They were the very first thing I installed from the Internet
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  yeah, did you follow that guide to installing halo?
<Moduliz0r> no i'm just trying it now
<Moduliz0r> the installer seems happy
<daSkreech> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Moduliz0r> Compiz effects make windows apps look so much better
<gesker> Is there an ETA on the sun-java6-plugin package? It appears to be missing.
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  I know all the game I got working with wine run at least as good as in windwos
<Moduliz0r> hmm
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  lol yeah :D
<Moduliz0r> I used to get 120+fps in Windows :(
<Moduliz0r> and now it's ~29 without any props spawned
<Moduliz0r> with anti aliasing off
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  yeah something isn't set up right as far as I can tell..
<Moduliz0r> i'm reinstalling as soon as the final release is out anyway
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  not going to just upgrade?
<Moduliz0r> nah I like a fresh install
<Moduliz0r> I guess I'm still used to being in Windows
<Moduliz0r> Is there any way I can turn vsync on in Ubuntu?
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  well this isn't windwos :P
<Moduliz0r> I'll be back... (Trying Halo)
<abadtooth> BRB gotta swap out an internet connection...
<abadtooth> back :P
<Moduliz0r> hi
<Moduliz0r> couldn't get Halo to start
<Moduliz0r> click the icon and nothing happens
<abadtooth> thats sweet.. pulled the etho and plugged new one in so quick it didn't even stop playing pandora :P
<abadtooth> hmm
<Moduliz0r> oh wait
<Moduliz0r> ill be back
<abadtooth> try opening it from the terminal
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  wine halo.exe
<murlidhar> when i sudo apt-get install libboost-regex1.33.1 it says  Package libboost-regex1.33.1 has no installation candidate
<murlidhar> what might be the reason
<daSkreech> can't mount a ntfs drive in gutsy
<savvas> south africa has its own english dialect? didn't know
<savvas> (just installed myspell-en-za for language-support-en update lol)
<daSkreech> not surprised
<bqmassey> i'm running the Live CD.. and it's really slow..   how much disk space is required to install it
<Moduliz0r> bloody hell
<daSkreech> RC build
<Moduliz0r> why do half the internet use .RAR?
<Moduliz0r> it sucks
<Moduliz0r> and now I cant extract it
<nanonyme> unrar?
<daSkreech> !rar
<Moduliz0r> "Archive type not supported"
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Moduliz0r> i dont want to go and install a load of crap to unrar
<savvas> Moduliz0r: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Moduliz0r> bzip2 is better
<Moduliz0r> I don't want to have to install it
<nanonyme> relative
<savvas> 7zip is better, but not so known
<Moduliz0r> i like 7zip
<jhaig> sudo apt-get install unrar; unrar file.rar; sudo apt-get uninstall unrar
<bqmassey> anyone know how much disk space is required to install from the live cd?
<bqmassey> 7.10-RC
<nanonyme> bzip2 tarball has the problem that you have to uncompress the whole thing to get one file
<nanonyme> whereas you can get a single file from rar
<nanonyme> so it has its uses
<foxiness> bqmassey: more then 2GB will be nice
<bqmassey> would 6 gigs do it?
<foxiness> sure
<bqmassey> i'm only planning on installing it for a few days
<foxiness> go ahead
<foxiness> :)
<bqmassey> what partition utilities are available from the Live CD? I need to resize the NTFS partition down and add linux partitions
<daSkreech> I can't mount a partition
<abadtooth> What is everyone opinions on envy? does it work very well?
<daSkreech> bqmassey: parted gparted and qtparted
<daSkreech> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<pwuertz> bqmassey: the live cd features ntfs resizing
<Moduliz0r> Halo is running
<Moduliz0r> but it's not doing anything
<Moduliz0r> it's made my resolution crap
<bqmassey> pwuertz: non-destructive?
<Moduliz0r> and thats it
<Moduliz0r> it's also eating my computer
<pwuertz> bqmassey: indeed
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r: hmm
<bqmassey> yay
<bqmassey> what's the best way to go about it? .. any gui?
<foxiness> bqmassey: can u do that in windows ? if yes do it there not i think "coz am move from version to another" that it has tool to do that for u
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  do you have a windows install you could rip the files from?
<Moduliz0r> I do.
<Moduliz0r> but
<Moduliz0r> its XP x64
<Moduliz0r> so no
<pwuertz> bqmassey: xp will normally run scandisk when booting next time.. but I never had any problems with the ntfs resizer
<bqmassey> pwuertz: how do i access it?
<bqmassey> foxiness: not that i know of.. without an illegal copy of PartitionMagic
<Moduliz0r> Thats a flaw in wine-run programs... they dont put the screen resolutuion back :(
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  maybe get cedega
<Moduliz0r> Cedega phailed even worse
<foxiness> bqmassey: what ever :) its more safe "from real life"
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  yeah..
<Moduliz0r> cedega couldn't even make steam run
<pwuertz> bqmassey: its an option in the normal installing routine... you can install ubuntu by resizing an existing ntfs partition..  it will use the new space as root partition
<bqmassey> oh .. ok!..
<Moduliz0r> ...i just changed my resolution back and saw a halo logo flicker :|
<bqmassey> i have like $5,000-$15,000 worth of data for my company on this machine.. maybe i should back up first
<pwuertz> bqmassey: its the default install option when there is a windows partition taking the whole hard drive
<pwuertz> bqmassey: definately
<bqmassey> ah screw it..  ubuntu will take care of me
<bqmassey> :D
<pwuertz> bqmassey: but you should do that anyways ^^
<abadtooth> bqmassey:  might be a good idea..
<daSkreech> how can I check that ntfs is loaded
<bqmassey> going to go install now...  thanks guys :D
<daSkreech> 9
<daSkreech> Grrr
<daSkreech> 0.o
<daSkreech> Why would mounting break?
<UbuntuGuy> I've got desktop effects enabled on gutsy,  How do I get to the fancy stuff (like in compiz-beryl) for cube, wobbly windows etc?
<murlidhar> hi savvas i downloaded the whole iso just by renaming the jiggo iso.temp to temp
<foxiness> UbuntuGuy: i think its the old way "Beryl manager"
<murlidhar> savvas: it took an hour to download the iso
<Moduliz0r> Under Cedega, Halo starts but quits with a Direct3D error
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  have you tried to open it in the terminal?
<ryancr_> with the latest updates, I am getting this when trying to boot: udev-event: run program '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit
<ryancr_> I have to use the -12 kernel to be able to boot up
<ryancr_> any ideas?
<Moduliz0r> abadtooth: I can give you the output if you like
<merc`> what do i have to get to have more compiz options/control ?
<merc`> the 3 options in the appearance tab aren't doing it for me ;)
<Ximal> hey all ..
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  okay
<Moduliz0r> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Moduliz0r> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40413/
<foxiness> ryanakca: try to search about this on (google,launchpad,ubuntu forum)
<UbuntuGuy> foxiness: I'm looking for it.  Doesn't seem to be installeld and aptitude search beryl comes up empty
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  you did get those Dll's right?
<Moduliz0r> which ones?
<Ximal> i need help guys .. I seem to have found a bug with the sound card and sound rendering
<Moduliz0r> i got the one it said on WineHQ
<Ximal> Everytime I close a program and the sound stops.. It doesn't let me have sound in any other program..
<abadtooth> try this guid
<Ximal> I can't have sounds in multiple programs either.. it locks the sound to the last used program.. and when i close it i loose sound till reboot
<abadtooth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=486986
<Moduliz0r> ok
<Ximal> is anyone able to help ? i'm not wanting to bug or troll.. i just need to know if there is a fix for it
<foxiness_> UbuntuGuy: u may need something like that on source list "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ feisty main/" ,just to know i do not enable this yet "not tested"
<foxiness_> UbuntuGuy: try to replace feisty with new one :)
<ryancr_> foxiness: i have but haven't been able to find anything related to gutsy
<Ximal> if you wanna get it running
<Ximal> go to ktorrent .. or some other torrent prog..
<Ximal> download virtual machine by vmware.com
<Ximal> and then get yourself a key .. if by any means.. legal at best..
<Ximal> but download it for linux..
<Ximal> then setup windows 98 or millenium for * hard drive space and rendering issues *
<Ximal> and the virtual machine will allow you to run windows as a shell
<murlidhar> emet: Package libboost-regex1.33.1 has no installation candidate is the error how do i solve it
<Ximal> and you can install any windows pendent progs u need to bro..
<Moduliz0r> i've got the halo splash screen
<Moduliz0r> it's killing my system and doesn't seem to be progressing
<Moduliz0r> appears to have just crashed too
<murlidhar> !info libboost-regex1.33.1
<ubotu> Package libboost-regex1.33.1 does not exist in gutsy
<nanonyme> !info libboost-regex
<ubotu> Package libboost-regex does not exist in gutsy
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  what version of wine do you have?
<murlidhar> !info libboost
<ubotu> Package libboost does not exist in gutsy
<murlidhar> grr
<Moduliz0r> the latest
<riotkittie> hee
<nanonyme> murlidhar, how about using ubuntu packages list to actually search for it?
<Moduliz0r> ii'm trying it virtual desktoped now
<Moduliz0r> not much of a difference
<murlidhar> can somebody help me i am getting a error installing libboost it says E: Package libboost-regex1.33.1 has no installation candidate
<murlidhar> nanonyme: ^
<nanonyme> murlidhar, means it doesn't exist? :P
<Moduliz0r> i think it just crashed
<Moduliz0r> Yes, it did.
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  doesn't make much sense to me.. now I'm gunna have to dig up my halo cd and try it :P
<murlidhar> nanonyme: i am not sure
<nanonyme> murlidhar, "has no installation candidate" is pretty self-explanative
<Moduliz0r> haha
<Moduliz0r> aah i cant get a terminal up or the run app window to kill it
<Moduliz0r> its lagging too bad or something
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  that was on of the first pc fps games I played :P
<Moduliz0r> i love Halo :'(
<murlidhar> nanonyme: This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<murlidhar> is only available from another source
<Moduliz0r> my gnome menu seems to have frozen
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  uh oh..
<nanonyme> murlidhar, it doesn't exist
<nanonyme> that's the main point
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  I just got compiz working on my old dell :D
<Moduliz0r> haha
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  first time I've ever had 3D effects on it :D
<Moduliz0r> i think this computer is in need of an X server restart
<abadtooth> mod okay
<abadtooth> mod ctrl+alt+backspace :P
<murlidhar> nanonyme: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40412/ see the line 17 & 18
<Moduliz0r> Hello again!
<nanonyme> !info libboost-regex1.34.1
<ubotu> libboost-regex1.34.1: regular expression library for C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.34.1-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 537 kB, installed size 1420 kB
<Moduliz0r> Ima gonna have to cry about Halo
<nanonyme> murlidhar, seriously, learn to use tools
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  lol
<nanonyme> i found that as soon as i bothered opening my firefox
<murlidhar> nanonyme: err thanks :P
<wastedfluid> hello... I have a question.  I did the rc upgrade from 7.04, and now my volume keys on my laptop no logner work.  if you volume up, it goes to 11%(no higher), if you volume down, it goes to 0%.. master channel is PCM, but it doesn't work.  If you open Kmix, and change PCM in there.. it DOES work.  Any ideas?
<addos> does anyone see lame in the apt repository?
<murlidhar> can anybody explain my problem ?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40415/
<murlidhar> nanonyme: please have a look^
<nanonyme> egh
<daSkreech> !info lame
<daSkreech> !info lame gutsy
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.97-0.0 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 728 kB
<nanonyme> you didn't say you were software-developing
<nanonyme> murlidhar, libboost-regex-dev
<nanonyme> see if you have that installed
<murlidhar> nanonyme: should i install this ?
<nanonyme> indeed
<nanonyme> you cannot compile against libboost-regex without it
<murlidhar> nanonyme: says already the newest version
<nanonyme> hmm
<nanonyme> have you checked which versions libtorrent wants?
<nanonyme> there might be problems with some particular versions
<nanonyme> and you might have to install libboost-regex from sources if there are
<murlidhar> nanonyme: well 1.33.1
<addos> thanks for the info about multiverse
<addos> :)
<abadtooth> who likes 7.10?
<Moduliz0r> mE!1
<addos> I do, other than a bug I found and posted
<Moduliz0r> which was that
<addos> can't install flashplugin-nonfree on firefox
<Moduliz0r> I could
<addos> I couldn't, at least not on live cd
<ryancr_> ok got the -14 kernel to boot (bad secondary drive) but now I get this: but now the nvidia module doesnt' load
<abadtooth> I'm loving it because I was just now able to get 3D effects on my old dell deimension 3000
<Moduliz0r> oh
<Moduliz0r> ok
<addos> I could do ed effects with feisty too
<murlidhar> nanonyme: strange feisty wanted libnotify 0.4.4 and now gutsy wants libboost-regex1.34.1
<addos> 3d
<ryancr_> trying: modprobe nvidia gives me: FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<murlidhar> nanonyme: now i have to wait for hardy heron
<abadtooth> I couldn't get ubuntu to install on any of the older versions
<murlidhar> wth
<cellofellow> the Gnome desktop manager seems to have crashed. I have nothing but a black desktop, and the Compiz cube has no sides, just the caps.
<cellofellow> How do I turn on the GNOME desktop thingy?
<daSkreech> Little help with mounting a drive
<cellofellow> it's based on nautilus, is it not?
<nanonyme> murlidhar, can't do debugging atm, i think i'm getting a flu
<Moduliz0r> cellofellow: have you tried restarting the X server?
<abadtooth> wowowowowow It's only using 170MB of ram with all those 3D effects!!
<nanonyme> you'll have to solve the stuff yourself
<cellofellow> Moduliz0r: yuo
<cellofellow> yup
<Moduliz0r> i dont know then :|
<murlidhar> nanonyme: thnks for helping me out anyways get well soon
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  oh by the way I got americas army 2.8.1 working with wine, just no PB..
<Moduliz0r> PB?
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  it ran very smooth..
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  punk buster
<Moduliz0r> oh
<Moduliz0r> ok
<abadtooth> what I did was copy every dll from my windwos install over to wine, as well as a couple tweeks in winecfg
<Moduliz0r> noob question - does ubuntu support the 1440 x 900 at 60Hz resolution?
<savvas> wine?
<abadtooth> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<savvas> lol
<murlidhar> can anybody solve my problem???  here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40415/
<savvas> didn't america's army have a native linux installer?
<abadtooth> back in 2.5
<abadtooth> now it's 2.8..
<savvas> microsoft paid  them off eh?
<murlidhar> hi savvas
<abadtooth> I bet..
<savvas> hi murlidhar
<savvas> hi Ximal .. and the rest :P
<cellofellow> there we go. just `nautilus` got the desktop back. Must have crashed.
<cellofellow> brb
<murlidhar> i just renamed the jigdo iso.temp to .iso and then used the rsync and the whole iso download in under a hour
* savvas goes back to his books, bbl
<murlidhar> savvas: ^
<savvas> nice
<murlidhar> :)
<savvas> glad to hear that
<murlidhar> and i am loving this RC
<xet7> What is the equivalent of /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit in Ubuntu? I need to add kernel mods to mount eSATA drive I have (Silicon Image Sil3132).
<daSkreech> savvas: No
<addos> the RC is much better than the beta
<addos> :)
<savvas> daSkreech: ?
<daSkreech> savvas: Microsoft didn't pay them off
<savvas> ah haha
<daSkreech>  the guy who does the linux port stopped being paid to do it
<Pici> !upstart | xet7
<ubotu> xet7: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<savvas> that was a "thinking out loud" :p
<daSkreech>  he kept doing it for 5 months I think unpaid
<remarK-> I just installed the RC of gutsy, but programs seem to have some trouble opening. I tried to open up gdesklets (for the simple dock i had) to test out and it wouldn't go.
<daSkreech> then he stopped. He blogged about it
<savvas> hum.
<remarK-> terminal also seems to not show up.
<savvas> nice
<abadtooth> that guy has my respect!
<savvas> why don't we port it to launchpad? hehehe
<abadtooth> at least he made up to 2.5...
<daSkreech> So if you could make a slush fund you'd probably get it back in a few months
<xet7> Pici: thanks :)
<daSkreech> Yeah the release of that oone is where he blogged
<savvas> daSkreech: nobody pays me to help out here :p
<daSkreech> savvas: not Open source :)
<murlidhar> savvas: could u have a look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40415/
<savvas> looking
<Moduliz0r> i never understood upstart
<Moduliz0r> time to take another read
<daSkreech> savvas: and you have all right to quit without explanation
<savvas> yep
<daSkreech> I don't know I ever will :(
<savvas> daSkreech: so did he, he wasn't getting paid ;p
<daSkreech> savvas: he quit more for time reasons
<daSkreech> but I'm figuring if you could compensate for his time he would do it again
<abadtooth> At least ET:QW qill be put soon!
<abadtooth> will*
<Moduliz0r> how do I use Upstart to make a program (a daemon) autostart with Ubuntu?
<abadtooth> will be out*
* daSkreech would prefer actuall open source games step up
<abadtooth> lol
<remarK-> anyone know why terminal isn't opening for me in gutsy RC?
<savvas> it's closed source, isn't it?
<abadtooth> Who has or will get ET:QW when the Linux client?
<daSkreech> lp ?
<savvas> murlidhar: why are you trying to make libtorrent?
<daSkreech> savvas: What is ?
<savvas> daSkreech: et quake wars
<abadtooth> savvas:  yeah
<savvas> I'm not into games anymore, not so much time I'm afraid :\
<murlidhar> savvas: it requires to be compiled in order to compile a torrent client called linkage
<daSkreech> savvas: yeah I think so
<Moduliz0r> how do i make a daemon auto-start with ubuntu
<savvas> murlidhar: you have a lot of torrent clients: Transmission Deluge-torrent Rtorrent ...
<kristjan_> Where does "options usbcore autosuspend=1" go? tried "/etc/modprobe.d/options", but options did not apply...
<daSkreech> ktorrent :)
<savvas> murlidhar: www.deluge-torrent.org
<murlidhar> savvas: i know :_)
<jc-denton> hi all
<Moduliz0r> hi
<abadtooth> hello
<jc-denton> how can i change the screen resolution in gutsy manually
<wastedfluid> hello... I have a question.  I did the rc upgrade from 7.04, and now my volume keys on my laptop no logner work.  if you volume up, it goes to 11%(no higher), if you volume down, it goes to 0%.. master channel is PCM, but it doesn't work.  If you open Kmix, and change PCM in there.. it DOES work.  Any ideas?
<Moduliz0r> can anyone tell me how I make a daemon auto-start?
<jc-denton> since xorg.conf is ignored?
<savvas> murlidhar: then why are you buzzing your head with something that can be replaced in 3 seconds?
<murlidhar> deluge is starting to become a great client
<jc-denton> it does not recognize the resolution of my screen
<murlidhar> savvas: just experience in compiliing
<murlidhar> savvas: i saw that application in fedora and it kicks
<savvas> murlidhar: man make :P
<daSkreech> man woman
<savvas> lol
<savvas> I'm not a fan of compiling
<savvas> unless it's my code while I'm learning c/c++ :p
<murlidhar> how to exit a man???
<remarK-> when i try and launch a terminal, a quick flicker (of what i guess is what the terminal is trying to launch) and nothing happens. Thoughts?
<abadtooth> jc-denton:  you can't adjust it in system/prefs/screen resolution?
<savvas> murlidhar: q
<jc-denton> no
<jc-denton> with gconf?
<jc-denton> well with the gui tool
<FOAD> Ok, what are all these "the generated cache was invalid" lines I keep getting while upgrading?
<jc-denton> there is just one resolution
<abadtooth> jc-denton:  do you have your video card drivers?
<jc-denton> and this is not the optimal resolution
<jc-denton> no
<jc-denton> it's a radeon 2600
<jc-denton> not recognized by the restricted driver manager
<abadtooth> there is envy, but thats not too good..
<murlidhar> savvas: the torrent client is based on C++
<abadtooth> go to ati's site and find your driver I guess
<jc-denton> well i don't need 3d for now
<remarK-> software sources will not launch either (upon system -> software sources)
<jc-denton> but the correct resolution
<murlidhar> savvas: http://code.google.com/p/linkage/
<abadtooth> jc-denton:  yes, but at least with nvidia it has it's own setting manager with you can set most any reso..
<jc-denton> well nvidia is different
<jc-denton> and how can i install fglrx manually?
<Moduliz0r> lets see how low my framerate will be in Garry's mod then...
<abadtooth> with the terminal?
<Moduliz0r> 44.
<abadtooth> jc-denton:  I've never used a ATI card so sorry if I'm not much of a help..
<Moduliz0r> anyone know why my framerate is so low?
<abadtooth> jc-denton:  just remember Google.com is you friend ;)
<abadtooth> Moduliz0r:  you know I don't :P
<kadakas> Has anyone gotten a CDMA modem working with Ubuntu? How?
<sinX_> Anyone know how to mount .bin & .cue's, I can't seem to find a linux app that will do it?
<jc-denton> yeah that's what i do
<jc-denton> but still
<jc-denton> there has to be a way
<jc-denton> just did not find it
<abadtooth> jc-denton:  yeah..
<abadtooth> jc-denton:  are you using 7.10?
<jc-denton> does anybody know which cpus are supported by the open source radeon driver?
<jc-denton> what 7.10?
<jc-denton> u mean gutsy?
<remarK-> anyone anyone out there know why i can't open up a terminal or the software sources windows?
<remarK-> they just flicker on my desktop then nothing.
<abadtooth> jc-denton:  hmm you might find someone who knows something about ati cards in the #ubuntu channle
<abadtooth> jc-denton:  there are like 1200 people in that channel..
<sanotehu> I'm on Kubuntu Gutsy. Twice now, I've closed the lid of my laptop, my session has been locked, and I've tried to unlock it only to find that the field where I'm supposed to enter my password isn't accepting any input. This isn't happening consistently and I can't figure out anything I'm doing that might be causing it.
<abadtooth> be back in a bit guys... gotta go eat
<jc-denton> yes..
<jc-denton> anyway
<Moduliz0r> my mouse keeps escaping my game window and then wine is holding keys down so I carry on moving :|
<jc-denton> i must be able to configure x manually
<jc-denton> also if xorg.conf is ignored
<jc-denton> ok then
<jc-denton> i see that i need to work on windows for now
<soulfreshner> i have a problem when specifying vga=<anything> in the boot options
<soulfreshner> since upgrading to gutsy, my text consoles don't work in any other resolution than the default
<jc-denton> hrmm
<jc-denton> is there a gutsy mailing list?
<remarK-> i got a x window system error when trying to launch gnome-terminal from xterm. any suggestions?
<remarK-> I can give the xterm info if needed.
<jc-denton> hrmm
<jc-denton> i'll write a mail to the list
<daSkreech> Little help with mounting a drive?
<remarK-> possibly wrong drivers, do i need to install new drivers? any info appreciated.
<savvas> daSkreech: ubuntuguide didn't help?
<daSkreech> savvas: no it won't mount
<savvas> daSkreech: errors?
<abadtooth> jc-denton: you should post your problem on the ubuntu forums
<therion_> hi all, someone can help me to fix this problem http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/7150/mohaabug1xp5.png ?
<abadtooth> the what bug?
<savvas> therion_: ..? what's wrong with that?
<therion_> black textures.. :(
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: what is the issue you are having?
<therion_> in all games quake3 engine based
<gnomefreak> therion_: turn compiz off
<savvas> I see them brown here
<savvas> hey g!
<therion_> my compiz it's off when i play games
<gnomefreak> black textures/screen/lines normally video card low on memory
<gnomefreak> hi savvas
<savvas> oh well.. anyway, I'm out
<therion_> yes, i've an ati radeon 9100 igp with the last mesa drivers
<jc-denton> gnomefreak: i can't change the resolution\
<jc-denton> since xorg.conf is ignored
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: why is it ignored?
<jc-denton> and the gui thing gives me only one possible resolution
<jc-denton> gnomefreak: i'
<jc-denton> err
<jc-denton> i'm on gusty
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: the xorg.conf is never ignored
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: you have the wrong idea about bulletproofX
<therion_> anyway what i can do?
<jc-denton> sure
<gnomefreak> !fixres | jc-denton
<ubotu> jc-denton: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jc-denton> but i read and it says it's not being used
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: it is being used, just that there are other ways to edit it without opening it
<gnomefreak> example displayconfig-gtk
<Moduliz0r> how can I stop my mouse escaping DirectX programs (under Wine)
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: look up your monitor specs and video card specs and add the screen res' to your xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> Moduliz0r: you might want to try #wine for that
<wastedfluid> hello... I have a question.  I did the rc upgrade from 7.04, and now my volume keys on my laptop no logner work.  if you volume up, it goes to 11%(no higher), if you volume down, it goes to 0%.. master channel is PCM, but it doesn't work.  If you open Kmix, and change PCM in there.. it DOES work.  Any ideas?
<jc-denton> humm
<jc-denton> i did
<gnomefreak> wastedfluid: right click volume-control in upper right and open prefferences see what you pc speaker is set to
<jc-denton>              Modes           "1680 x 1050" "(pitch" "1400)"
<jc-denton> om the Display section
<wastedfluid> gnomefreak: I use KMIx(kubuntu) - there is no preferences.
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: is compiz on? what card and drivers are you using and did you restart X
<gnomefreak> wastedfluid: kmix should have  setting dialog maybe running kmix?
<jc-denton> compiz with vesa?
<jc-denton> no of course not
<wastedfluid> the "master" volume is set to PCM if that's what you mean.
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: why are you using vesa?
<wastedfluid> gnomefreak: master is set to PCM if that's what you mean.  If you use the manual sliders, you can change the volume.  Alsamixer always works.. I think it's a keyboard shortcut that's messing up.
<jc-denton> gnomefreak: hrmm
<jc-denton> because i have an ati radeon 2600
<gnomefreak> wastedfluid: it may be i remember someone else having this issue yesterday
<jc-denton> which does not seem to be supported by the open source radeon driver and neither recognize by the restricted driver manager
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: so there are drivers for it in ubuntu
<jc-denton> gnomefreak: if it would be recognized it would work w/o any problem
<therion_> gnomefreak: my problem (black textures) it's fixable if i try to overclock my radeon 9100?
<jc-denton> gnomefreak: which?
<remarK-> getting BadMatch error when launching gnome-terminal. Need some help.
<wastedfluid> gnomefreak: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Talk:Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_(Gutsy_Gibbon)_Beta_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Volume.2FSound_Buttons this guy had the issue.  but his patch wouldn't work for me.
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: what did r-m tell you?
<jc-denton> if finds nothing
<jc-denton> "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers."
<gnomefreak> i could swear the drivers in repos works for that card
<jc-denton> which repos/
<jc-denton> ?
<jc-denton> then tell me how to enable it
<jc-denton> but the radeon 2600 is pretty new
<jc-denton> so i wasn't surprised
<jc-denton> the only thing that annoys me is that i'm no able to set the correct resolutino
<jc-denton> s/resolutino/resultion
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: start with the guide i gave you while im loooking this up
<kadakas> so no CDMA modem experience here ?
<jc-denton> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BulletProofX
<jc-denton> In this mode, the current xorg.conf will be ignored; instead a VESA 800x600/256 configuration will be used. In some (rare) cases, hardware may not support VESA, in which case a VGA 640x480/16 mode will be the fallback, or framebuffer if that won't work either. These cases will be tracked by means of a blacklist file.
<jc-denton> sry for the spam
<jc-denton> but i had to post it
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: that is because bulletproofX is running your Xserver
<remarK-> anyone out there that can help with the gnome-terminal not launching problem?
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: notice "in this mode"
<jc-denton> yes
<jc-denton> how can i do anything against that?
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: what is the name of the drivers you tried?
<jc-denton> nothing
<daSkreech> ARGH
<Cassius> hi
<addos> why doesn't gutsy have mouse over audio previews anymore?
* daSkreech kicks mount command
<Cassius> how can i upgrade tu rc1 from gusty beta?
<gnomefreak> Cassius: just do you updates
<Cassius> haha ok, thx
<Pici> !final | Cassius
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: try installing the drivers than
<ubotu> Cassius: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<gnomefreak> !ati | jc-denton
<ubotu> jc-denton: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cassius> now... how can i install correctly compiz-fusion
<Cassius> ?
* gnomefreak not up to date on my ati drivers
<addos> were the mouse over audio previews removed from gutsy?
<gnomefreak> Cassius: see system>prefferences>appearance
<gnomefreak> addos: i think so
<Cassius> i tried but not working for me
<Cassius> :(
<sashimi> hi everybody :)
<addos> also, how can you force gutsy to mount ntfs readonly?
<jc-denton> gnomefreak: ok
<addos> so that it won't mount with fuse
<gnomefreak> Cassius: install the 3d drivers for your video card
<sashimi> I'm having trouble getting the gnome bluetooth applet to connect to my phone (or whatever device in fact)
<gnomefreak> addos: mount it without using ntfs-3g
<jc-denton> gnomefreak: but how do i install them with the restricted driver manager
<remarK-> would installing new video drivers fix a X problem? (i can give the exact issue if required. just trying to get some help.)
<addos> gnomefreak: well, I mean, I want it to do that with the gui mounting
<Cassius> mm
<addos> gnomefreak: how do I control/configure what the gui tools use to mount the filesysetm
<addos> filesystem
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: you may not beable to, not sure if you are having that bug or they may not support those drivers.
<jc-denton> gnomefreak: aha
<jc-denton> and THAT WHY I JUST WANTED TO CHANGE THE RESOLUTION
<jc-denton> but nobody can tell me how
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: in dead mode you cant change res
<astinus-work> Good Evening :) I'm having a problem with LTSP after upgrading to Gutsy Gibbon, all my clients use NFS and I'm getting a lot of complaints from thin clients about necessary directories being mounted r/o despite being specified as rw_dirs= in the ltsp-client-setup file
<astinus-work> Would anyone with LTSP have any idea about the "suggested" migration path to NBD, as I believe NFS is now deprecated for LTSP?
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: you can only change res. once you are out of the fall back X mode
<jc-denton> humm
<trevor> I can't run adept...
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: to do this you HAVE to find drivers for it maybe try xserver-xorg-video-ati?
<gnomefreak> search for it first incase name is wrong
<trevor> Anyone know why adept won't install packages?
<gnomefreak> trevor: error?
<trevor> I think so...
<jc-denton> hrmm
<gnomefreak> what are you trying to do what is it doing, trevor we cant guess at your issue
<Pici> trevor: What is the error.
<jc-denton> i'm sick of not working gpus under linux
<trevor> It says that some packages can't be installed.
<gnomefreak> why
<trevor> It would cause them to break...
<jc-denton> gnomefreak: how can i enable them?
<trevor> Same thing happened to me with java in 7.04
<jc-denton> i mean manually?
<gnomefreak> trevor: open terminal run sudo apt-get install packages....
<jc-denton> edit xorg.conf?
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: read the links i gave you
<trevor> Okay...
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: once installed change driver to ati
<gnomefreak> reboot and hope it works if not your back to where you are now
<jc-denton> gnomefreak: so you mean fglrx?
<jc-denton> or the open source driver?
<trevor> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to resolve the problem.
<gnomefreak> did i say fglrx?
<gnomefreak> trevor: than run it if it still fails pastebin the errors but apt-get -f install should fix it
<jc-denton> "once installed"
<jc-denton> the ati driver is already isntalled
<trevor> Okay...
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: try in #ubuntu-effects see if someone there can help you
<trevor> It's all ACPI...
<jc-denton> ok
<jc-denton> gnomefreak: well thx for the suggestions
<remarK-> anyone ANYONE know why my terminal isn't loading?
<trevor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40431/
<Pici> remarK-: Are you getting errors? in gnome? kde?
<remarK-> Pici: gnome. fresh Gutsy RC install.
<Pici> remarK-: Any errors?
<remarK-> if you would like, i can PM you the xterm output when trying to launch from there.
<xet7> where should I put "modprobe sata_sil" and other commands to run on ubuntu boot? /etc/init.d/mountall.sh file or something else?
<Pici> remarK-: can you pastebin it?
<Tominator> hi!
<Pici> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<trevor> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40431/
<remarK-> how do i copy from xterm?
<Pici> er
<Pici> select and middle click to paste?
<gnomefreak> trevor: can i have full command and output
<derFuchs> strg+shift+c
<remarK-> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40432/
<gnomefreak> trevor: im willing to bet if you install kubuntu-desktop it will fix it if not there is a package there stopping it but hard to tell without full output
<Pici> remarK-: log a bug please.
<Pici> !bugs | remarK-
<ubotu> remarK-: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<igge> hello...
<igge> seems that /bin/arch is missing in gutsy
<gnomefreak> Pici: X drivers?
<Pici> gnomefreak: error launching gnome-terminal
<gnomefreak> oh thats not good. he might have mixed packages/versions
<Pici> remarK-: you can run other programs fine, right?
<trevor> Hold on...
<igge> in feisty /bin/arch is in util-linux, but it's not there in gutsy... /bin/arch is quite fundamental isn't it?
<Pici> He said it was a fresh install
<remarK-> Pici: I can't go to system -> software sources
<bqmassey> yay..  got the RC installed.. my first ubuntu installation
<bqmassey> how do i spin the cube?
<gnomefreak> suggest installing ubuntu-desktop to make sure/
<remarK-> Pici: But I can launch pidgin and firefox. The problem seems somewhat limited.
<gnomefreak> remarK-: what ISo version is this install?
<Pici> remarK-: Is this an upgrade?
<remarK-> Pici: I did the update-manager install over fiesty. I assume that was the correct way it was the way shown in the wiki.
<Pici> remarK-: Yes. that should have worked.
<Pici> remarK-: and it worked before the upgrade, right?
<elliotjhug> Does anyone know of a repo that provides -unsupported plugins for compiz-fusion? (I realise that this repo will be highly unreccomended)
<remarK-> Pici: Correct.
<gnomefreak> remarK-: apt-cache policy gnome-terminal than gnome-help than ubuntu desktop
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop
<remarK-> gnomefreak: pardon?
<trevor> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40435/
<gnomefreak> remarK-: pastebin the output of apt-cache policy gnome-help  than apt-cache policy gnome-terminal than apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<remarK-> gnomefreak: than = then? (i'm not being condescending. trying to clarify.)
<gnomefreak> trevor: start with sudo dpkg --configure acpi-support  than try same with acpid
<Pici> remarK-: yes.
<trevor> gnomefreak: Okay...
<gnomefreak> remarK-: run the first command than the 2nd than the 3rd and pastebin all output
<remarK-> gnomefreak: gotcha.
<gnomefreak> trevor: i get that in chroots never got it in main install before. i had to remove them for chroot to work but you should beable to configure them in a certain order
<gnomefreak> remarK-: gnome-help == gnome-terminal  (versions should be same)
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop will not be same version
<trevor> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40438/
<remarK-> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40439/
<remarK-> pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40439/
<MTecknology> !package uswsusp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package uswsusp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> trevor: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 == file a bug its an internal failure
<GNUtoo-laptop> hello, i have 2 java implemetations(the default gcj) and icedtea....how do i manage the java and javac simlinks(is there no program for doing that?)
<MTecknology> ubotu doen't know about uswsusp?
<gnomefreak> remarK-: what version of gnome-panel do you have installed?
<trevor> gnomefreak: Okay, now other people with this type of laptop are having problems with wireless, power management, acpi...
<gnomefreak> MTecknology: it doesnt know what package is
<bqmassey> i have a fresh 7.10-RC install... how do i spin the cube?
<MTecknology> !info uswsusp
<ubotu> uswsusp: tools to use userspace software suspend provided by Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6~cvs20070618-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 136 kB, installed size 412 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc)
<MTecknology> o - lol
<Pici> MTecknology: its !info, not !package
<gnomefreak> bqmassey: try in #ubuntu-effects
<trevor> gnomefreak: I can't get Acer_acpi to work for some reason...
<remarK-> gnomefreak: how do i check the version number of gnome-panel?
<gnomefreak> remarK-: apt-cache policy
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: Segmentation fault (core dumped) what does this mean?
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: that means something crashed
<bqmassey> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: what was it?
<MTecknology> it sucks... ubuntu standard suspend hibernate never worked on this hardware, I barely had it working in 7.04, and it's gone in 7.10
<GNUtoo-laptop> or is there a channel for ubuntu and java?
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: linkage torrent client when i ran from terminal
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: can you run it from menus?
<remarK-> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40440/
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: it doesn't start
<DanaG> I fixed suspend on my laptop by editing /etc/default/acpi-support.
<gnomefreak> GNUtoo-laptop: sudo update-alternatives --all
<DanaG> I have VBE_POST set to false and SAVE_VIDEO_PCI_STATE set to true.
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: to be honest i compiled that application
<gnomefreak> GNUtoo-laptop: pick what app you want to use this will configure all of them (cant remember what one is java that you want)
<GNUtoo-laptop> gnomefreak, thanks...
<trevor> gnomefreak: Other people have downgraded the BIOS, and got it to work, and it amazingly fixed everything...
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: than you need to go to wher eyou compilied it from
<murlidhar> using there instructions at http://code.google.com/p/linkage/wiki/Installation
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: ^
<trevor> gnomefreak: Would you recomend this?  I always thought it was dangerous...
<gnomefreak> trevor: that maybe right but thats not a fix, it needs to be fixed in app.
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: k
<remarK-> gnomefreak: did you see the gnome-panel version link?
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: we cant support 3rd party apps.
<gnomefreak> remarK-: not yet give me asec
<remarK-> gnomefreak: k
<gnomefreak> remarK-: thats what i was afraid of
<remarK-> gnomefreak: haha, oh no.
<gnomefreak> remarK-: file a bug with the backtrace of the issue
<MTecknology> DanaG, I can't find VBE_POST
<gnomefreak> remarK-: or if you have the crash report in /var/crash (i remember missmatch but cant remember if crash or not
<remarK-> gnomefreak: backtrace being the output of the xterm when trying to launch gnome-terminal?
<gnomefreak> savvas: since we seem to be taking shifts ITS YOUR TURN ;)
<igge>  is gnome-compiz-preferences the command to use to configure compiz?
<gnomefreak> remarK-: no not really add that to bug as well
<gnomefreak> !backtrace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backtrace - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> damn you
<igge> it doesn't work... nothing happens when I run it...
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: u r right but i am trying to compile in gutsy anyways i will try to recompile it . thanks for giving me a hint :)
<gnomefreak> remarK-: brb getting instructions for you
<MTecknology> DanaG, is VBE_POST something I'll need to add?
<gnomefreak> remarK-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace?highlight=%28backtrace%29
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: it doesnt matter wher eyou are trying to compile it you compilied it and it doesnt run since it wasnt from ubuntu repos there is nothing we can do about it you might try #ubuntu-offtopic see if someone in there can help you
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: i didn't mean to harm  you sorry if you mistook it
<remarK-> gnomefreak: Thank you for all your help.
<gnomefreak> !backtrace is <reply> To get a backtrace of a failing application please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<ubotu> I'll remember that, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ubotu ty
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: rather u have helped me in a lot of cases
<MTecknology> DanaG, I just tried adding those lines, same thing happened. It get's to the point where the light should start blinking, then hangs
<FlyingPig> I WANT TO ORDER GUTSY GIBBON
* gnomefreak bbl i need to think before meeting (i have a moron for an assisstant
<FlyingPig> WHY I CANT DO THIS
<FlyingPig> ????????
<gnomefreak> FlyingPig: you want to lose the caps
<gnomefreak> FlyingPig: you need an LP id
<FlyingPig> sorry
<murlidhar> !caps | FlyingPig
<ubotu> FlyingPig: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<murlidhar> hmm a bit late me sorry
<FlyingPig> gnomefreak ok help me get one
<gnomefreak> FlyingPig: got o launchpad.net and make one
<FlyingPig> free?
<FlyingPig> is free?
<gnomefreak> FlyingPig: for further help please join #launchpad
<FlyingPig> ok
<gnomefreak> FlyingPig: yes free
<FlyingPig> :D
<murlidhar> :0
<murlidhar> :)
<trevor> Someone was having problems with memory card readers?
<SilentDis> hello
<LiMaO> c-68-49-242-241.hsd1.dc.comcast.net -- this idiot is flooding people
<Moduliz0r> how do I force the mounting of an NTFS drive?
<Moduliz0r> it was uncleanly shut down and it wont mount :(
<Moduliz0r> Please, how do I mount it?
<qzio> Moduliz0r: man mount? try google, i would guess mount --force or something
<lee_> hi ya guys
<lee_> is running the 64 bit version and so far the only thing I have encountered was having to exectute the update manager manulay
<daSkreech> qzio: I can't mount a ntfs drive anymore in  gutsy
<lee_> hu?
<qzio> that seems not-so-fun
<daSkreech> Yeah
<daSkreech> mount device path
<daSkreech> no errors no feedback
<Moduliz0r> i have the same problem
<daSkreech>  is it mounted
<qzio> wierd..
<Creationist> Anyone know of any alternatives to GNUCash that has a better interface (more reminiscent of Quicken)?
<daSkreech> nope!
<Moduliz0r> mine wont mount because of an unclean shutdown
<lee_> any one here running the 64 bit version?
<daSkreech> 1info-e, --delete            delete files not present at remote site kmymoney
<fyrestrtr> Creationist: try kmymoney
<daSkreech> !info kmymoney
<qzio> Creationist: let me know if you find any :)
<daSkreech> !info kmymoney2
<ubotu> Package kmymoney does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> kmymoney2: personal finance manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-2 (gutsy), package size 7078 kB, installed size 14424 kB
<lee_> creationist you here too lol, whos cloning who lol
<daSkreech> that's the one I use
<daSkreech> it's nice
<lee_> waht no restart?
<Creationist> daSkreech, fyrestrtr: THank you
* fyrestrtr is watching Terminal Velocity -- ah, reruns.
<savvas> gnomefreak: aye aye sir! :P
<FlyingPig> hello sir i use ubuntu feisty fawn today and i will install gutsy gibbon soon and how do i get my current GUI settings to gutsy gibbon from feisty fawn???
<FlyingPig> HELP ME
<fyrestrtr> FlyingPig: just upgrade
<MrMark79> hi all
<FlyingPig> fyrestrtr yes i order cd 7,1
<FlyingPig> but i need to save this GUI file before i do
<savvas> FlyingPig: in gone terminal, do this: update-manager -d
<savvas> *gone=gnome
<daSkreech> FlyingPig: you should get two Cds one of them you can upgrade from
<fyrestrtr> heh, gone terminal
<Valued> i upgraded from kubuntu feisty to gutsy beta and lost my network.  i don't have a clue as to diagnosing the problem.  i reset the contents of /etc/network/interfaces to just the first four lines.
<savvas> no comments! :p
<FlyingPig> savvas you think i joke?
<FlyingPig> this is serios
<MrMark79> I upgraded gutsy and enabled compiz with cube effects. Now I notice that CTRL-ALT-left/right shifts the desktop twice instead of one, so from 1=>3 instead of 2. I'm not sure wheter this is a gutsy problem or just a setting I missed.. someone able to help me out ?
<FlyingPig> canot be wrong
<Nido> hi
<Nido> what do I have to do to upgrade from Tribe 5 to Release Candidate?
<fyrestrtr> Nido: run update manager
<omha> fyrestrtr, what do you mean gone terminal?
<savvas> FlyingPig: to upgrade your current release, you have to either do "update-manager -d" or download the alternate cd
<FlyingPig> savvas i order it from shipit
* r0bby just runs apt-get 
<r0bby> :-x
<savvas> Nido: you already have it if you are up-to-date
<daSkreech> FlyingPig: back up your /etc folder and your home folder
<omha> i woudnt back up /etc
<FlyingPig> daskreech thanks this answer i was looking for
<savvas> FlyingPig: it will take you 3 months to get to you
<omha> just /home/$user
<daSkreech> FlyingPig: if you just want settings then you should back up hidden folders in your home folder
<FlyingPig> savvas i pay so i get faster
<daSkreech> FlyingPig: Note this might still lead to some danger
<savvas> oh
<FlyingPig> i tell them to make me priority one
<FlyingPig> :P
<Nido> FlyingPig: savvas, you don't need to do nothing to get the Release Candidate?  Will be the same for Gutsy final?
<savvas> Nido: exactamundo!
<Nido> ok
<savvas> FlyingPig: very well, I don't know if it's the alternate cd you ordered, but if you ordered the desktop, I think the only thing to upgrade from there is format your / (root) partition, and you'll keep your settings if you have /home in a separate partition
<savvas> thing = way
<FlyingPig> savvas i will backup /etc and /home
<FlyingPig> and i will hope it works :P
<daSkreech> gnomefreak: ppoke
<daSkreech> FlyingPig: Should but it might not
<redheat> hi everyone
<redheat> guys got a quicky, how to disable desktop icons in both GNome and KDE
<MTecknology> When I run 'hibernate-disk -fk' I get this error 'Some modules failed to unload: ipw3945'
<FlyingPig> redhat is illegal accoarding to steve ballmer
<redheat> I'm trying to enable this AWESOME CUBE on my Desktop
<FlyingPig> :S
<redheat> Desktops
<redheat> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Cube#3d
<redheat> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Cube#3d
<savvas> FlyingPig: it does work, I use it all the time!
<redheat> sorry double post
<savvas> redheat: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<savvas> redheat: then head to menu: system > preferences > advanced desktop effects
<redheat> no, I didn't mean that, I just want to disable desktop icons under GNOME and Under KDE
<savvas> you wanted to enable cude
<savvas> *cube
<redheat> ok..thank you I"m just asking about how to disable desktop icons
<savvas> which ones?
<redheat> yes, and for that reason to have all the cube walls
<redheat> isn't there an option under KDE that says disable desktop icons? isn't there one like it under gnome
<redheat> you know what I'll try to look it up again..thank you so much for your time..
<savvas> you mean all the icons?
<redheat> yes
<redheat> if possible, don't have to bother yourself
<savvas> there's no such thing in gnome, I asked for the same thing and they said it's not possible. I don't know if kde has it though
<savvas> you can disable several of them in gnome, but not the manually-put ones
<savvas> :P
<redheat> no KDE has it when you right click on the wallpaper and choose Desktop COnfiguration..
<redheat> how can you do that
<redheat> disable them under gnome..
<redheat> you know never mind, I'll come back and post result if possible
<savvas> applications > system > configuration > / > apps > nautilus > desktop >
<redheat> thanks anyway
<savvas> there you have some
<redheat> sorry where is that exactly?
<savvas> ubuntu menu
<redheat> you mean the system tools menu
<savvas> well.. have pitty on my hands :)
<redheat> no I don't mean that
<redheat> cause I don't have a configuration option under system tools? that's why I'm asking
<savvas> yes, system = system tools
<savvas> er..
<savvas> are you sure you're using ubuntu ?
<redheat> yes
<redheat> I'll even gonna state what I have down there...adept manager
<savvas> redheat do this command: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get -f install
<redheat> DOphin
<savvas> wait
<savvas> you have ubuntu or kubuntu?
<daSkreech> Kubuntu :)
<savvas> bah
<redheat> I already have it installed
<redheat> are you using ubuntu 7.04 or 7.10
<redheat> ?
<savvas> 7.10
<savvas> redheat: kubuntu uses kde, ubuntu uses gnome by default, I don't know what you've tinkered with and what desktop manager you use at the moment..
<redheat> I"m using gnome, and I have not tinkered with anything important regarding the settings
<fyrestrtr> redheat: run gconf-editor
<redheat> ok its open
<redheat> the gconf editor
<FlyingPig> http://fyrchan.se/b/src/1192113798627.jpg
<FlyingPig> ops wrong chat
<redheat> no problem
<AncientRelic> I'm trying to install Gutsy on my new laptop
<AncientRelic> but I don't want to toast Vista just yet
<AncientRelic> I can't resize the partition using the installer
<redheat> so pop in the CD and start installing on any unpartitioned space
<AncientRelic> any ideas?
<freelock> Doesn't Vista come pre-toasted?
<redheat> don't have to do it this way
<AncientRelic> freelock, lol
<redheat> just let Ubuntu do it for you..using the largest unused space
<redheat> simple as that
<AncientRelic> redheat: no free space
* freelock fixed my brother-in-law's new laptop's connection problems permanently, by replacing Vista with Feisty
<AncientRelic> freelock, my primary box IS a Feisty one
<savvas> my primary box is carbon-based, it has some whitish and gray matter and it's called the brain! now beat that! :)
<AncientRelic> savvas wins
<sinX_> anyone know how to mount or burn .cue & .bin files?
<savvas> AncientRelic: have you tried any other partition managers?
<AncientRelic> savvas: I just decided to screw it and blew it away
<savvas> AncientRelic: say.. partition magic?
<sinX_> or what app to use?
<savvas> works well with ntfs partitions
<AncientRelic> savvas: I could have dredged up my Hiren's CD but nah
<AncientRelic> lets go for it
<savvas> AncientRelic: paragon is in hiren's too, that one's great as well
<sinX_> Anyone know what program to use to mount .bin & .cue files?
<fyrestrtr> mount
<savvas> sinX_: is it a vcd?
<daSkreech> sinX_: there is a program to right click mount them in KDE
<sinX_> yes vcd
<sinX_> but I have gnome
<savvas> sinX_: vlc
<savvas> download vlc media player
<sinX_> I already have vlc but, how do I mount files with it?
<cromo> hi. anyone here who does have some knowledge on the new "bulletproof X"?
<cromo> after one of updates, gdm/startx start with wrong resolution (basic 800x600) despite the xorg.conf settings.
<cromo> I tried everything, still no luck with solving this issue
<sinX_> savvas: how do I mount files with vlc?
<AncientRelic> sinX_: what kind of files?
<savvas> cromo: edit xorg.conf and remove all the unwanted resolutions
<savvas> cromo: then save and reboot
<sinX_> bin & cue
<sinX_> I know how to play them
<cromo> savvas: I am not lame ;-) this is not the case
<fyrestrtr> vlc will open cue files automatically
<cromo> I said, gdm/startx will ignore these settings
<cromo> an will always start at the lowest resolution
<cromo> *and
<savvas> sinX_: no idea, someone mentioned the mount command
<sinX_> ya, I need to burn bin & cue files
<AncientRelic> sinX_: try brasero?
<savvas> sinX_: then open them with a burner application!
<fyrestrtr> use k3b
<cromo> I am worried that if I post this issue as a bug in launchpad it will get ignored
<savvas> cromo: post it, it shouldn't get ignored
<savvas> cromo: I fixed one of them yesterday, same workaround did the trick
<cromo> savvas: even removing xorg.conf and falling back to 7.2 automatic settings thre resolution will be set wrongly. my CRT provides correct DDI info so it's even more weird
<sinX_> savvas...lol..that was my initial question...what program do I use to burn or mount bin and cue
<savvas> sinX_: now you're talking, you can use: k3b brasero gnomebaker
<savvas> k3b is the most stable if you ask me
<cromo> savvas: I know the trick, but here the case is different. everything worked fine until I made an upgrade couple of weeks ago, when some bigger bulletproff changes were applied to xserver-xorg
<sinX_> great thankx :) I'll check it out!
<savvas> cromo: I'd file the bug :)
<Pusur> Between the login screen and the desktop I get this plain orange background, for a couple of seconds. Is it possible to make this the same as the background I have in both the login screen and the desktop? Kinda annoying
<cromo> savvas: I will, although I am scared it will get lost
<savvas> Pusur: yes, you use a login screen theme :)
<Pusur> Hm? I already have the same background in the login screen and the dekstop
<channel200> Is anyone successfully running Gutsy with a Radeon 9200 card?
<savvas> Pusur: system > administration > login window
<savvas> Pusur: oh.. then.. dunno
<Pusur> The problem is where the splash screen is
<AncientRelic> channel200: I've got it running with a Radeon 9000
<Pusur> I'm running 9200SE
<channel200> AncientRelic: I'm having problems. Did you need to do anything special?
<`Matir> is it possible to install from an ISO on an external hard drive?
<savvas> Pusur: maybe it's the background colour.. I mean right click on desktop, change desktop backg, under "colors" change the solid colour
<AncientRelic> channel200: for the basics no
<channel200> AncientRelic: flglx?
<AncientRelic> channel200: are you wanting Compiz?
<channel200> AncientRelic: Yes
<AncientRelic> channel200: do you have the driver in restricted driver manager?
<savvas> cromo: never! :P
<channel200> AncientRelic: Says that I don't need restricted drivers when I open the Restricted Driver Manager
<savvas> cromo: they say to report the bugs no matter how minor they are, someone always takes a look
<AncientRelic> channel200: so does mine, I haven't tried the compiz bits yet
<Pusur> savvas: Not possible using an image here, then?
<Pusur> *there
<AncientRelic> channel200: Its on the list for this weekend :)
<savvas> Pusur: that's it? you had orange there? I believe not :\
<channel200> AncientRelic: I'm having problems getting with X prior to worrying about xgl
<AncientRelic> channel200: No problems with X so far
<AncientRelic> channel200: I'm doing a reinstall with the gutsy RC this afternoon
<Pusur> That feature should really be there. Can't be too hard implenting either
<channel200> AncientRelic: Which driver from the Screens and Graphics panel? Ati -> Radeon or Ati -> Radeon flglx?
<AncientRelic> channel200: Start with Radeon
<AncientRelic> channel200: Let me get my ATI box back up, and I'll look myself
<AncientRelic> channel200: I'm right in the middle of getting Gutsy on my new laptop :P
* savvas moves AncientRelic to the far end
<silent[ca] > hey guys, how many seeds are up for the gutsy iso?
<silent[ca] > wondering whether I should ftp or torrent
<AncientRelic> I'm seeding the live and the alternate i386 right now
* fyrestrtr had no problems with gutsy install :)
<AncientRelic> deluge says 246 desktop seeds, 76 alternate seeds
<bb-g> hi all
<channel200> AncientRelic: Have you used the alternate CD to upgrade? Is it working now?
<bb-g> can someone tell me is gutsy is going to be able to format disks in ntfs?
<silent[ca] > AncientRelic, I'll be getting hte alternate cd... wait channel200 is there something wrong with alt?
<AncientRelic> channel200: I'm using it for my laptop, the desktop wouldn't boot
<mrannanj> bb-g: let me check if ntfs project had mkntfs
<AncientRelic> bb-g: Gutsy has NTFS-3g in it
<channel200> silent[ca] : The beta alternate CD was working properly, but I'm hoping it's fixed now.
<mrannanj> bb-g: yes it has mkntfs in it
<bb-g> and as i understood it can read and also write to these disks
<channel200> silent[ca] : I meant the beta alternate CD wasn't working properly - haven't tried RC
<mrannanj> bb-g: yes
<AncientRelic> bb-g: That's what ntfs-3g is for
<silent[ca] > channel200, reassuring... and where can I get the .torrent? the ubuntu site turned into a beautiful user-friendly panel for accessing 7.04
<bb-g> i'm new to linux ad  of today so i want to apologise for noobish q's
<mrannanj> bb-g: np
<AncientRelic> bb-g: we all either had or have them
<bb-g> just installed ubuntu 7.10 RC to make a fileserver with it
<channel200> silent[ca] : ubuntu.com/testing
<silent[ca] > channel200, thanks
<mrannanj> bb-g: network fileserver need not use ntfs filesystem.. unless you use disks from windows
<bb-g> because i was told it is possible to make a software raid5 with it and to expand it later if necessary
<bb-g> the rest of my network is windows
<mrannanj> bb-g: what you want is samba server then
<gnomefreak> savvas: have you noticed a big jump in X driver issues?
<mrannanj> bb-g: ntfs you need only for using disks you used in windows previously
<AncientRelic> OK, got the alternate loaded
<bb-g> the situation
<AncientRelic> I get the splash but when it tries to go to X, freeze time
<silent[ca] > its amazing how ubuntu progresses so quickly. I remember I first tried it back in hoary...
<bb-g> i have 6 300GB disks
<bb-g> 1 is gilled with data
<savvas> gnomefreak: you mean everyone complaining about resolutions? yeah
<savvas> :p
<gnomefreak> savvas: resolutions/hard time installing drivers ect..
<mrannanj> bb-g: ok.. i know nothing of raid, i only have JBOD :)
* gnomefreak still wonders about the ati radeon 2600
<bb-g> i want to make a raid 5 with those and then copy the data and expand the RAID later on
<savvas> gnomefreak: well, they all want to try out the compiz craze :)
<gnomefreak> true
<PC-Ente> hi
<mrannanj> bb-g: but linux fileservers are mainly using native linux filesystems like ext3, reiserfs and using samba to communicate with windows
<PC-Ente> i installed ia32-bit java on my ubunutu
<savvas> nevertheless, that's good, if I ever change a card, the bug will be already reviewed :P
<bb-g> i can tell you that a matrox mystique runs but it isn't a charm to watch the screen
<PC-Ente> but its not working in firefox
<channel200> savvas: or run google earth
<PC-Ente> ialso made a simbolc link to plugin-folder from firefox
<savvas> channel200: ?
<AncientRelic> any suggestions to get X going?
* savvas uses google earth to see what channel200 is eating
<lee_> WOW I HAVE PROBLEM I CAN READ MOMS MICROSOFT WORKS FILES UGGGGG
<DanaG> Gaack, even the latest gnome-power-manager doesn't fix my screen turning off when I try to change brightness.
<bb-g> where can i get info about the raidpart of this setup?
<mrannanj> hm
<kurisutofuaa> So how is the release candidate everyone?
<DanaG> I have to press the brightness key FIVE times to get to the next brightness level.
<mrannanj> bb-g: i would google "linux raid"
<mrannanj> bb-g: pick a good howto
<savvas> lee_: is that a problem between the chair and the computer? :p
<lee_> ok for real any one in hre using the 64 bit version of gutsy ..please ay I am not the only one
<PC-Ente> i use 64bit to
<lee_> No its a problem as it created an extreme schockk of amazement
<LiMaO> lee_: i was using it a few days ago, but got rid of it and went back to 64bit feisty
<PC-Ente> and am happy that flash works so easy but java is not workling right now
<lee_> ahhh
<AncientRelic> any help getting X going?
<lee_> I havnt used 64bit fiesty
<LiMaO> PC-Ente: java not working on 64bit gutsy was the reason i went back to 64bit feisty.. also openoffice wouldn't work for me either
<bb-g> i still use the 32bit versions
<savvas> lee_: x86_64 since june :)
<lee_> actaully I loaded the worng Ubuntu lol
<mrannanj> bb-g: np
<silent[ca] > I'm getting upwards of 500kb/s torrenting the alternate.... WOW.
<lee_> oh coolio
<savvas> and that's because my motherboard went *poof*
<PC-Ente> LiMaO, openoffice works well
<lee_> I ma running the Kubuntu lol
<PC-Ente> im not think java manuell installtion 32bit woud work and chroot 32bit java workes to
<lee_> eh i kinda like the features
<LiMaO> PC-Ente: it wouldn't work for me.. writer would freeze if i tried to format a page, or set preferences
<LiMaO> PC-Ente: let me give you a link, it may work for you
<bb-g> the problem i'm experiencing with linus is that there is too much information
<lee_> hmm. wierd it working fine fer me
<silent[ca] > I'll seed the alternate till the 18th
<lee_> oh the tmi syndrome...yeah i am suffering from that too
<radius> is it safe to restart kdm with these new updates to 3.5.8?
<bb-g> i have to study a lot of tutorials only to be able to set the damn thing up
<lee_> i did and it worked fine
<radius> k
<radius> thanks
<lee_> lol
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<mrannanj> bb-g: perhaps so
<lee_> throws out the manuals and dives in
<gnomefreak> radius: yes 3.5.8 is safe
<silent[ca] > so guys, overall impression of gutsy?
<DanaG> My bug: bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<radius> gnomefreak, thanks
<silent[ca] > I'm downloading now
<gnomefreak> np
<cromo> savvas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/152109
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152109 in xorg "gsm/startx will ignore xorg.conf resolution settings and run with very low resolution" [Undecided,New] 
<lee_> crappy on a 32 bit
<lee_> the screens sluggish and  it keeps crashing my system
<bb-g> but hey, i installed the thing allready, but still have to work a lot of things out
<lee_> I loaded the 64 bit taking a gamble and it paid off
<Pusur> How do I avoid that the panels try to start between the splash and the desktop? It starts, and then exits, all in about 1 second...
<mrannanj> bb-g: if you like setting up computer systems.. you will make it :)
<lee_> great graphics no freezes, no locks up because of the card
<bb-g> thx for the samba thing i'll check it out in aminu
<savvas> lee_: except for the java & flash part, I'm cool too
<lee_> eh video card
<PC-Ente> im forced to use 64bit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/134856
<bb-g> te
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134856 in ubuntu "Harddisk to slow on HP 6715s" [Undecided,New] 
<LiMaO> PC-Ente: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<lee_> hmm this came with some kind of java in it allready
<gnomefreak> crdlb: are you around atm? i have ati question for you
<LiMaO> PC-Ente: check out that site, it may give you some light on getting java and flash working flawlessly on your system
<bb-g> i'm network admin (windows) so i'm used that things fail
<lee_> but then i am ruun th k-ubuntu
<PC-Ente> thanks LiMaO
<crdlb> hi
<LiMaO> PC-Ente: you're welcome =)
<PC-Ente> ubotu, whats with this bug
<PC-Ente> i have it on my PC
<savvas> cromo: I'll subscribe to it, you could nominate it for the gutsy release i think
<silent[ca] > welcome, heartsblood
<lee_> oh and its faster too online
<silent[ca] > :P
<heartsblood> lol hello ;)
<crdlb> gnomefreak, what's the question?
<mrannanj> bb-g: its not the simplest thing you start with ;) .. good luck
<heartsblood> Does the gutsy release of compiz have the 3d desktop plugin yet?
<gnomefreak> crdlb: ati radeon 2600  needs ati drivers from ati or do we supply drivers for it?
<silent[ca] > I'm torrenting this at 560kb/s .... thanks for seeding guys this is amazing
<crdlb> is that the HD 2600?
<heartsblood> what torrent?
<bb-g> i'm chatting through an ubuntu pc and figured that out in about an hour (taking the instal in account), i'll hope i'll see the end of the road someday at the end of the weekend
<silent[ca] > heartsblood, alternate i386
<gnomefreak> crdlb: thats all he told me was ati radeon 2600 but all i found was HD
* Evanlec has just installed gutsy 64bit, it said some updates could not be retrieved from server...is that cool?
<gnomefreak> he said it was fairly new
<PC-Ente> LiMaO, thanks for the link but i want do have java in the 64bit-firefox so...
<crdlb> gnomefreak, that's an R600, you definitely need fglrx for that
<cromo> savvas: how do I nominate it to gutsy?
<crdlb> until the radeonhd driver gets finished
<cromo> ah got it
<savvas> cromo: under .. - ok :p
<silent[ca] > has gutsy addressed the 64/32 bit incompatibility of flash/other plugins?
<gnomefreak> crdlb: ty
<gnomefreak> ill see if i cant ping him
<heartsblood> silent[ca] : not without a hack
<AncientRelic> X help please
<silent[ca] > heartsblood, thanks
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: whats up?
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: I did a fresh install from the alternate CD
<Evanlec> silent[ca] , flash and those programs are not a ubuntu problem, its that adobe has not or will ot release 64bit flash
<lee_> eh som one was telling me that some 32 bit can run in 64
<mrannanj> bb-g: :)
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: It locks up when X tries to start
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: nvidia?
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: yup
<mrannanj> bb-g: its not so hard.. im thinking you dont need ntfs tho
<silent[ca] > Evanlec, yes, but I was sort of wondering whether a simple utility had been created to bridge the two using 32 bit emulation or somesuch
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: does it drop you into failsafe X
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: complete freeze as far as I can see
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: I can boot into recovery
<mrannanj> bb-g: is raid5 the mirror raid?
<Evanlec> silent[ca] , there's a way to do it, but its still a hack ya know
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: please file a bug on that, that is something the X devels need to look at
<silent[ca] > Evanlec, yea, I'll leave it alone for now, 32 bit tends to be more compatible with most things anyway
<silent[ca] > I like things to "just work"
<Evanlec> silent[ca] , unfortunately yes
<lee_> eh whats the software thats greyed out mean?
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: any suggestions in the interim?
<lee_> eh brb
<radius> interesting, my themes have been updated with 3.5.8 and seem to look better
<silent[ca] > guys, I just installed linux... where's my C: drive???
<DigitalNinja> Has anyone done an update today?
<heartsblood> lol
<mrannanj> lol
<AncientRelic> silent[ca] : are you dual booting?
<DigitalNinja> I want to know if the update works
<radius> DigitalNinja, just did an update and nothing failed
<silent[ca] > AncientRelic, no, just bored, waiting for the download to finish so I can burn :/
<AncientRelic> silent[ca] : ah, evil then
<heartsblood> c:\ == /dev/hda0
<DigitalNinja> radius: Nice!
<frostburn> hmm why wouldn't i be able to change resolutions, i have the appropriate modes in my xorg.conf
<silent[ca] > AncientRelic, well, actually i am dual-booting with vista.. but I dont talk about that anymore... its a dark part of my hard drive
<Evanlec> if envy worked fine for me in feisty 32bit, no reason it shouldnt work in gutsy 64bit right?
<DigitalNinja> As soon as I get home I'll run an updat/upgrade
* radius silent[ca]  sounds like my web developer - asking were the c:\ drive for uploading his code - oye
<Evanlec> silent[ca] , lol
<AncientRelic> silent[ca] : right now I just want my X to work :P
<silent[ca] > AncientRelic, its not working?
<AncientRelic> silent[ca] : nope
<silent[ca] > AncientRelic, driver-related?
<AncientRelic> silent[ca] : I suspect
<AncientRelic> silent[ca] : I boot into recovery
<Evanlec> when anyone ever gets their xorg.conf file right, ALWAYS make a backup of it, it'll save you plenty of misery
<silent[ca] > AncientRelic, tried vesa/nv/nvidia?
<LiMaO> lee_: are you using kde browser?
<LiMaO> i'm not sure of its name
<AncientRelic> silent[ca] : and try to do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<silent[ca] > AncientRelic, have you edited xorg.conf n try vesa/nv/nvidia drivers?
<LiMaO> PC-Ente: that will only be possible when sun releases a 64bit java plugin
<silent[ca] > or ati if you have an ati card
<AncientRelic> silent[ca] :  from my xorg.conf: Driver "nv:
<AncientRelic> silent[ca] : "nv"
<heartsblood> if I use a x64 version of ubuntu and an application 'made for x64' (ie. distrubuted computing f@H) would I see any increase to performance with less than 4gb of ram?
<silent[ca] > AncientRelic, try vesa
<savvas> < heartsblood> c:\ == /dev/hda0 <-- let me see you cd to that :p
<LiMaO> heartsblood: yes, surely
<silent[ca] > AncientRelic, as a temporary fix... if you haven't already
<AncientRelic> silent[ca] : trying now
<heartsblood> savvas: I was being a smart arse
<Evanlec> Question: Envy works fine with Gutsy ya???
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: is this upgrade or clean install?
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: no dont use it
<Evanlec> no?
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: clean
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: use restricted-manager
<Evanlec> but thats not the latest driver
<savvas> heartsblood: I raise that to a bragging arse :)
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: no you will regret it
<heartsblood> :(
<savvas> heartsblood: I'm talking about me :p
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: were you ever ablet o boot
<gnomefreak> able to*
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: I can boot into recovery
<AncientRelic> and run startx as root from there
<silent[ca] > AncientRelic, does vesa boot?
<Evanlec> gnomefreak, k so i just try this guide maybe? using nvidia binary from their site? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: after install did X ever work right
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: nope
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: use restricted-manager. its simple as checking one box
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: ok and this was alternate cd?
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: si senor
<gnomefreak> good :)
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: are you in X atm?
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: nope
<Evanlec> gnomefreak, but i want the Latest driver 100.14 or whatever
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: tty?
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: yeah I use recovery option from grub
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: we have 100.19
<Evanlec> does it pull the latest ?
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: should I mention this is a laptop?
<Evanlec> mah
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: yes
<silent[ca] > oh god my alternate download just went from 560kb/s to 9kb/s. D:
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: not right now but i will keep it in mind
<Evanlec> alright i will begrudgingly agree
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: un momento
<Cable86> gutsy rocks so much
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: do as you wish im suggesting the best way to do it
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: keep in mind its your system you have to fix if it breaks
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: let me know if its installed?
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: what do you want?
<Evanlec> gnomefreak, i know, you're right, appreciate the advice
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: Installed: (none)
<omha> OMFG
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: :)
<silent[ca] > AncientRelic, have you tried driver "vesa" ?
<omha>  South.Park.S11E08.DSR.XviD-LOKi RULES!!!
<levander> Is the latest Gutsy release candidate basically ready for primte time, especially since I'm an @home user?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: what card do you have?>
<usser> levander: yep pretty much
<heartsblood> wow that's fast.  almost 6MBps on the gutsy update.  I've never seen my bandwidth go that high o.o
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: GeForce 6100
<Cable86> levander:  yep, it's quite stable
<heartsblood> <3 fast .edu :)
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: install nvidia-glx-new
<DanaG> I love downloading directly from mirrors.kernel.org.
<silent[ca] > gnomefreak why you hating on south park? ;P
<PirateHead> Can anybody here help me with a compiz config issue?
<gnomefreak> omha: spam somewhere else
<levander> Gutsy isn't the nightmare, or even close to it, that Edgy was is it?
<DanaG> It can saturate any connection.  Even GbE.
<Evanlec> yea...donno why im getting 50k/sec now from nvidia...wtf
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: let me know when its installed
<Evanlec> actually no, its from the ubuntu archive
<heartsblood> nvidia != .edu :)
<Cable86> levander:  i never had problems with Edgy, so i would have to say no.  it's been very smooth and rock solid for me
<Evanlec> its the restricted driver so its pulling from the gutsy repository...at a miserable 50k/s
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: because the mirrors are being hit hard
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: installed
<gnomefreak> RC was just released
<Evanlec> gnomefreak, ahhh, i thot that might be it
<PirateHead> Sometimes Compiz changes when I use the GUI to configure it, but sometimes Compiz (and the GUI) refuses to reflect my changes.
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: open restricten-manager
<gnomefreak> restricted-manager even
<gnomefreak> once open please if it doesnt say enabled enable it
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: just type that on the command line?
<levander> Cable86: For edgy, I actually had to boot the system off a LiveCD, chroot to my hard drives / directory, make changes to configuration files so they were not using DevFS (think that's what it's called), upgrade the kernel, then reboot the system, and then upgrade to DevFS.  It was a nightmare
<heartsblood> Evanlec: do a bandwidth test on your sources list.  find a server that's better tuned for your connection
<frostburn> is there any reason why i xrandr -s anything other than 1680x1050? http://pastebin.com/m68f332d8
<levander> But thanks Cable86 and usser.  I'll probably upgrade to Gutsy tomorrow.
<CoasterMaster> made it through safely to the other side!
<Cable86> levander:  good luck!  hopefully your experience with Gutsy will be as great as mine has been :-)
* gnomefreak doing this kind of backwards but it should work. AncientRelic system>admin restricted drivers manager
<silent[ca] > levander, why put off till tomorrow what you can do today?
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: I'm still not in X
<heartsblood> Evanlec: I'm using an .edu that's in washington and my downloads are always off the scale.
<gnomefreak> oh damn tty thats right
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: no fear still easy
<levander> silent[ca] : I have to figure out how to do my backups again.  Last time I did it was for the Feisty upgrade.  And I remember there were some flaws in my procedure last time.
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: lol
<silent[ca] > AncientRelic, change driver to nvidia in xorg
<silent[ca] > AncientRelic, if you havei installed glx
<channel200> AncientRelic: can't get X configured for my Radeon 9200 - did you upgrade or is it a fresh install?
<levander> silent[ca] : It's gonna be a half-day thing for me.  I need to get my backup process down smooth.
<heartsblood> btw
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: you want to sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: once open let me know
<silent[ca] > levander, start now, sleep is overrated
<Cable86> so here's a question for you...when you guys install the next version of ubuntu, do you upgrade or do a fresh install?
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: already altered
<silent[ca] > Cable86, I've done both
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: what is driver?
<silent[ca] > Cable86, depends how lazy I am
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: nvidia
<Cable86> i usually do fresh installs just to make sure i have a clean system :-)
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: do you have options under device?
<levander> silent[ca] : saying that to an insomniac who has slept poorly his whole life, you are not being very kind!
<gnomefreak> should be 3
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: Identifier and BusID
<gnomefreak> ok add this under busid: Option"AddARGBVisuals""True"
<silent[ca] > levander, you have insomnia... man I would kill to not have to battle off sleep with high-dose caffeine
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: you want to space it out a bit more
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: say 4-5 spaces between each part
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: or a tab to make it neat? ;)
<gnomefreak> next add Option    "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
<Q_Continuum> If I install the current 'beta' will I need to make any changes to update to 'release'?
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: sure
<silent[ca] > Q_Continuum, No, just an update
<gnomefreak> Q_Continuum: no just do your updates
<Q_Continuum> Sweet.
<gnomefreak> Q_Continuum: install from RC
<levander> silent[ca] : trust me, you don't want insomnia... it's more than just not sleeping, you get completely crooked eyed, and still can't fall asleep, too tired to read... it sux, thank god for modern medications
<Q_Continuum> I'll put it on my testing/server then.
<silent[ca] > Q_Continuum, yes
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: ok
<Q_Continuum> RC or the 'beta' off the front page?
<heartsblood> is it possible to get xgl to recognize dual monitors?  Last time I tried it, it wouldn't configure the divider between the 2 displays and maximized windows would span both views :/
<Q_Continuum> I have the 'beta' already on a CD
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: save it and close it
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: done
<silent[ca] > Q_Continuum, ubuntu.com/testing
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: go to another tty and try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: assuming you are using gdm not kdm
<gnomefreak> but replace as needed
<TreMobyl> so, I'm having trouble using nvidia proprietary modules.  Is there a writeup on this business?
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: I've only got the 1 tty in recovery
<gnomefreak> TreMobyl: we dont support nvidia drivers from nvidia.com or envy
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: should I change my runlevel for right now
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: ok try reboot than
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: even through the restricted driver manager?
<gnomefreak> TreMobyl: no those are ours
<gnomefreak> TreMobyl: whats the issue?
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: reboot you should be good to go :)
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: lemme dig up the relevant lines
<silent[ca] > my dog is smacking his lips... I think he's dreaming he's eating people
<gnomefreak> TreMobyl: can you put them on pastebin
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: fingers crossed I bought this laptop just for Linux :P
<gnomefreak> TreMobyl: im gonna smoke be back in like 3 minutes
<cellofellow> Anybody else having CUPS stop a printer with IPP Backend Failed status messages?
<silent[ca] > gnomefreak, me too, but not tobacco, oh snap
<TreMobyl> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<kane77> does the tracker work for you? I'm getting: "Process /usr/bin/trackerd exited with status 0"
<silent[ca] > TreMobyl, apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<TreMobyl> is really the only relevant X output
<TreMobyl> silent[ca] : I gots 'em
<silent[ca] > TreMobyl, I see
<silent[ca] > gnomefreak, went for a smoke
<crdlb> TreMobyl, you're not using the "nvidia" driver
<TreMobyl> 100.14.19+2.6.
<crdlb> you're probably using "nv"
<AncientRelic> noob query: is it /etc/inittab that controls runlevel?
<TreMobyl> crdlb: no, using nvidia
<silent[ca] > my ubuntu download is done, yay
<silent[ca] > getting blank cd
<crdlb> TreMobyl, pastebin the Xorg.0.log then
<jhaig> I have just tried installing the RC and it didn't complete.  As I was not connected to the internet it brought up a message to inform me that security packages were not checked and then the install exited.  Now, grub hasn't been configured (for one).  Firstly, is there a way now to complete the install (I have just rebooted to the CD) and secondly, where can I report this defect?
<DanaG> My bug: bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<TreMobyl> http://pastebin.com/d23df0d03
<stefg> !bug | jhaig
<ubotu> jhaig: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<TreMobyl> modprove nvidia returns FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<jhaig> stefg: Thanks.
<TreMobyl> return value 1, for what that's worth
<crdlb> TreMobyl, O_o
<AncientRelic> How do I tell ubuntu to boot into TTY and not X again?
<crdlb> you're using radeon
<cellofellow> TreMobyl: means just Faile
<cellofellow> -e
<spasticteapot> Anyone know about the HRtimers patch?
<stefg> jhaig: you can install grub from the Live CD, see if the system boots and repair with sudo apt-get -f install and dpkg --configure -a
<spasticteapot> http://tglx.de/hrtimers.html
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: didnt work?
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: nope
<gnomefreak> damn
<AncientRelic> same freeze
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: your gonna need to file a bug on it
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: That's why I want to see if it will boot all the way to a tty
<crdlb> TreMobyl, also see line 424
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: do you get gdm at all?
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: splash then nada
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: good
<crdlb> TreMobyl, you cannot use both cards with 3d acceleration because nvidia is evil
<jhaig> stefg: The system doesn't boot because grub isn't configured correctly.  Chicken and egg.  :-)
<TreMobyl> crdlb: "both cards" being?
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: in grub/menu.lst you want to remove the part that says splash
<crdlb> TreMobyl, the radeon and the nvidia
<TreMobyl> crdlb: yeah, I'm living with the suck
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: that will give you verbose output of the boot
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: grub is in again?
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: full path is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TreMobyl> crdlb: Right now, I just want all 3 screens to work
<crdlb> TreMobyl, life will be much easier with the radeon
<crdlb> oh wow
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: lol, thanks
<stefg> jhaig: that's what i'm talking about. install grub manually from the Live CD. open terminal on CD and enter sudo grub
<TreMobyl> crdlb: yeah, it's the only screen that's running
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: np :)
<crdlb> TreMobyl, well to get the nvidia working, you need to switch to nvidia-glx
<gnomefreak> TreMobyl: people can barely get 1 to work
<jhaig> stefg: Will that work?  Would I need to chroot to /target first?
<gnomefreak> lol
<crdlb> and I've never heard of that other card :)
<gnomefreak> what card?
* gnomefreak missed it
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: "barely get 1" what to work?
<stefg> jhaig: no, prolly not. depends on how much got installed before installer chickened out
<bb-g> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Resize_LVM2_on_RAID5
<bb-g> the solution to my problem
<crdlb> gnomefreak, "Renditon Verite:"
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: we reboot again
<TreMobyl> crdlb: is nvidia-glx both original and extra crispy, erm, legacy
<gnomefreak> TreMobyl: alot of people cant get 1 screen to work due to bugs
<spasticteapot> How do I turn on laptop_mode ?
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: one screen of?
<jhaig> stefg: I think it installed the complete system, and then exited when it came to checking for updates.
<spasticteapot> It's apparently not on.
<spasticteapot> Anyone?
<gnomefreak> TreMobyl: can i have full line from lspci for that rendition card
<crdlb> TreMobyl, nvidia-glx is a legacy driver but it's much newer than nvidia-glx-legacy
<jhaig> I think I'll just do another install - only take about 15 minutes.
<bb-g> ow yeah, i wanted to report a bug in gutsy
<gnomefreak> TreMobyl: alot of people cant get X to work at all in gutsy
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: 04:0e.0 VGA compatible controller: Rendition Verite V2000/V2100/V2200 (rev 06)
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: works well on my notebook
<gnomefreak> ty brb ill see what i can dig up
<channel200> AncientRelic: what resolution are you running your Radeon at?
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: but I'm doing it to help quash bugs before they hit others.  :)
<gnomefreak> channel200: he has nvidia
<bb-g> durig the install of the rc i encountered a screen telling me that my NIC wasn't found, when the install was compelted my NIC was just working fine
<stefg> jhaig: so once you have a grub prompt all you have to do is ' find /boot/grub/stage1' see what partition comes up 'root (hd0,1)' or whatever is found, then 'setup (hd0)' .. voila, grub in mbr
<AncientRelic> channel200: Dell Latitude D600 1400xsomething
<gnomefreak> ah another pc
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: it's freezing on dbus
<bb-g> i have a onboard nic.my MB Asus p5b plus
<spasticteapot> Hallo?
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: fudge
<spasticteapot> Anyone here know how to turn on laptop_mode?
<spasticteapot> Is this a bug?
<TreMobyl> crdlb: nvidia-glx fails to load
<channel200> AncientRelic: Any chance of getting your xorg.conf for the Radeon 9200?
<ratpoison> hello! need help. My update-manager has detected "Feisty GDM theme, but I have gutsy. Should I install?
<TreMobyl> crdlb: same symptoms
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: what version of dbus
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: sorry, I've got Linux on 4 boxes :P
<bb-g> i almost quited the installation because of this message
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: reboot and find out?
<cellofellow> Hello everybody!
<TreMobyl> crdlb:
<TreMobyl> cellofellow: howdy
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: apt-cache policy dbus
<TreMobyl> same symptoms for nvidia-glx-legacy
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: un momento tambien
<TreMobyl> none of the nvidia modules will load; no useful diagnostics produced
<gnomefreak> crdlb: diamond stealth ring a bell?
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: installed: 1.1.1-3ubuntu4
<TreMobyl> in what directory should the nvidia module reside?
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: damn
<cookie_> I found a bug in the bluetooth connection to phones
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: ok apt-cache show dbus
<fredrin> how do i install linux-backports-modules?
<cookie_> It does not allow me to connect to it
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: how many versions are listed?
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: you need fglrx drivers
<jc-denton> i saw that
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: found out :)
<fredrin> just get a error message that says: Depends: linux-backports-modules-generic but it is not going to be installed
<jc-denton> i also built and installed them
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: seems like I only see one
<jc-denton> now how can i make sure that they are loaded and not vesa?
<gnomefreak> crdlb: TreMobyl im finding that this rendition card has alot of corruption bugs
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: my LUG meeting tomorrow is going to love this challenge :)
<fredrin> this bugreport says that i need to install linux-backports-moduels to get my sound working
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: rendition isn't running atm; it's just sitting in the box
<fredrin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/131133/comments/166
* stefg is finally glad to have his own 2.6.23 running on gutsy and being out of the painful kernel woes by thsi
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131133 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.22 "[gutsy]  no sound on Dell Latitude D630/D830/Inspiron 1300/Precision M4300/Vostro 1500/1700/Apple Aluminium iMac/Acer TM6292 pci id 8086:284b" [Medium,In progress] 
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: xorg.conf
<Evanlec> weee im on gutsy 64
<Evanlec> i am so happeeeee
<TreMobyl> the problem seems to be that modprobe and friends cannot find the module, and I'm trying to figure out why
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: im wondering what dbus is hanging on if i had to guess network-manager but not sure on that
<fredrin> anyone?
<RoboticTao> I just upgraded to gusty and now my lightscribe drive is recognized but it continually reads from it and it will not stay open when I open it. Any ideas? Oh, I don't have a disk in it either.
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: given that the installation detected both my wired and wireless connections
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: but ifconfig eth0 doesn'
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: give me a minute for this :)
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: doesn't give me an IP you might be right
<channel200> AncientRelic: Is this your laptop? what type of wifi?
<kbrooks> hi
<jc-denton> gnomefreak: i did..
<AncientRelic> channel200: Broadcom 4311
<jc-denton> but wait
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: it hung for me this afternoon but only for a few minutes
<AncientRelic> channel200: and that's on BOTH laptops
<whta> how can i get back the cursors from feisty? this black one isn't doing it for me
<TreMobyl> anybody?
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: I'll reboot it again and let it sit for 5-10
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: fortunately my PowerBook is around for backup
<gnomefreak> i will have a test for you when you get back hopfully
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: you're not going to believe it
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: I rebooted again
<gnomefreak> and it worked?
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: and it came up with gdm
<gnomefreak> good thought so
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: and the nvidia logo
<gnomefreak> it was n-m
<TreMobyl> anybody still interested in the problem?
<jc-denton> waaaahh
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: is this related to acpi at all?
<jc-denton> i freak out
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: that is something i am waiting for the maintainer on
<jc-denton> it really seems to ignore the xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: doubt it
<jc-denton> how can i turn off this behavior
<wastedfluid> Anyone familiar with laptop volume keys, khotkeys, and possibly kmix?  having a volume issue on a laptop running gutsy.
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: your still in failsafe than
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: well its updating now
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: fingers crossed atm
<jc-denton> yes
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: ok when you get a chance reboot a few more times
<jc-denton> how can i get rid of that
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: you got it
<kbrooks> um in on the rc
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: then I update my other laptop
<kbrooks> as in, i updated to it from beta
<channel200> gnomefreak: I've got a strange display problem here with my Radeon card - resolution is set to 1600 x 1200, I get a desktop window of 1024 x 768 in one corner of the monitor, but the mouse works over the entire 1600 x 1200. Any suggestions?
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: file a bug on that one, the problem is you installed them from ati, it could be the drivers are buggy or if it built modules they dont match what bulletproofX likes
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: are you coming back, or moving on?
<TreMobyl> crdlb: still there?
<jc-denton> humm
<gnomefreak> TreMobyl: give me a minute i have 3 people im helping atm
<bastid_raZor> having dual monitors, i want to have the gnome toolbars on one monitor. currently they span both monitors. what might i need to change in xorg.conf to fix this?
<jc-denton> i file a bug because the cant include the newest driver even in the beta
<jc-denton> how are people supposed to switch to linux if such basic stuff does not even works
<savvas> jc-denton: because it's not tested
<gnomefreak> jc-denton: please complain elsewhere, file bugs and they will tell you why we cant have latest ati drivers in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> hell i can because freeze was months ago
<gnomefreak> for upstream
<savvas> jc-denton: the bleeding edge is at debian.org :)
<savvas> look for debian unstable
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: ok you just need to reboot 3-4 times
<gnomefreak> TreMobyl: you still looking for modules?
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: when I'm done updating I will
<DanaG> !bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: ok
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: I have nvidia-glx installed, but apparently the system doesn't know where to find it
<DanaG> That's my major sticking point.
<DanaG> It's like getting a slap in the face due to being idle.
<gnomefreak> TreMobyl: youve installed nvidia drivers from envy or nvidia.com?
<DanaG> BLINK!BLINK!
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: I've installed nvidia-glx from ubuntu
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: ty sir, my new Linux-inspired laptop thanks you as well :)
<gnomefreak> AncientRelic: np
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: a present for you: http://pastebin.com/d214e0d79
<gnomefreak> TreMobyl: on that system if upgraded did you ever go outside our repos to get nvidia drivers
<alex_ajt> has anyone been able to get a kde4 session in the rc yet?
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: that is strace -f
<gnomefreak> alex_ajt: yes but there is nothing there for most part
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: not to my knowledge
<bb-1> Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<bb-1> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: that is strace -f modprobe nvidia
<jc-denton> lol savvas
<spasticteapot> For some reason, laptop_mode is not running on my laptop.
<jc-denton> yes but i guess it would work even less with feisty
<Psi-Jack> Heya everyone. I tried, just earlier today, getting Ubuntu 7.10 RC running, and I had 2 problems. First try, was with an ATI X1600, and it was painfully sloooow, even with the latest official AMD ATI drivers. Next I tried with an older card, the nVidia 9200, and with nvidia-glx-new, it was pretty decently fast, but text consoles stopped working after X loaded. I tried nVidia's official driver, and it didn't get any better...
<wastedfluid> I'm adding a new shortcut key for my laptop, but can anyone help me with the syntax for dcop kmix to increase / decrease volume?
<jc-denton> so i could start it with the fglrx
<Psi-Jack> Is this a problem just with 7.10, or would I experience the same trouble in 7.04 as well?
<jc-denton> by stopping gdm and startx
<alex_ajt> im having trouble getting the session to show up in gdm - I believe i have installed the correct packages - is there any additional tinkering needed?
<AncientRelic> Psi-Jack: nVidia doesn't HAVE a 9200
<jc-denton> but screen was black
<gnomefreak> TreMobyl: do you have l-r-m for the kernel you are booted to installed?
<Psi-Jack> Err, Nvidia 6200 Sorry. ;)
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: I don't know; how do I check
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: I've only learned about the existance of lrm today
<gnomefreak> TreMobyl: do you still have the console output from when you installed nvidia-glx?
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: just figured out what you meant (I thought you meant lrm-video)
<spasticteapot> Is anyone here able to get laptop_mode to work?
<gnomefreak> no but this looks weird
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: Linux version 2.6.22-14-generic (buildd@vernadsky)
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: ii  linux-restrict 2.6.22.4-14.8
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> im about to be disconnected i just heard from freenode :(
<PirateHead> Can anybody here help me with a compiz config issue?
<PirateHead> Sometimes Compiz changes when I use the GUI to configure it, but sometimes Compiz (and the GUI) refuses to reflect my changes.
<Psi-Jack> Anyone with any ideas? I I like my ATI X1600, but I know even now, the drivers are going to be perfect, but getting only 2.5-4 fps in things like SecondLife was just bleh.
<spasticteapot> Laptop mode disabled because /var/run/laptop-mode-enabled is missing.
<gnomefreak> Psi-Jack: if compiz is on turn it off
<AncientRelic> unrelated stupid question, how the heck do I turn tapping off of my trackpad?
<jmg> should i run i810 or intel for my i910 with compiz?
<gnomefreak> TreMobyl: please try to install them again. sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx and use restricted-manager to install them
<Psi-Jack> gnomefreak: compiz? ;)
<gnomefreak> jmg: both work
<gnomefreak> Psi-Jack: your on gutsy?
<gnomefreak> Psi-Jack: yes compiz
<Psi-Jack> gnomefreak: I was, earlier, yes.
<jmg> gnomefreak: which is better? i notice defcon is extremely slow
<gnomefreak> Psi-Jack: the issue you are having is on what system?
<savvas> Psi-Jack:  from the menu system > preferences > appearance > visual effects
<gnomefreak> jmg: honestly never used either in ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> gnomefreak: This one. I'm in Windows at the moment, again. Since it was painfully too slow to use.
<savvas> too slow?
<savvas> Psi-Jack: did you by any chance add a usb device?
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: I did, but in restricted manager it claimed to be installed
<TreMobyl> just a sec
<Psi-Jack> Yes. Even, quite literally, konsole was refreshing VERY slow.
<Psi-Jack> savvas: Nope.
<gnomefreak> Psi-Jack: ummmmmm ok well we cant really help too much if you are not using ubuntu (we give you commands you give us output) you know
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: gonna reboot and then re-enable and then reboot
<Psi-Jack> gnomefreak: I generally know Linux. I run it for servers all the time. LOL
<gnomefreak> TreMobyl: if im not here i will be back soon
<gnomefreak> Psi-Jack: sorry i dont have applications on everyone and what they know ;)
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: right
<Psi-Jack> I just don't use Linux for my desktop systems, yet, but I'm wanting to. ;)
<Psi-Jack> gnomefreak: It's cool. ;)
<gnomefreak> savvas: how would you feel about taking all the graphics card issues tonight :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<savvas> AncientRelic: laptop? there are quite some bugs for lappies' trackpads and touchpads, try bugs.ubuntu.com and search for a bug
<gnomefreak> brbr smoke and think if im running to store or not
<Psi-Jack> gnomefreak: Is compiz on by default?
<savvas> gnomefreak: negative, I have to go lie down, I stayed up all night yesterday :P
<gnomefreak> Psi-Jack:   yes and no you neeed to check yours
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm... Yes, and no? LOL
<Psi-Jack> heh
<gnomefreak> savvas: its all good i might not be here long either i took pain meds a bit ago and its kicking in
<gnomefreak> Psi-Jack: intels for most part nvidia if you used restricted-manager some ati's same way some cards cant use it at all like intel 065
<gnomefreak> oops 965
<LEGO_Technic> hi guys
<LEGO_Technic> I need help
<LEGO_Technic> with upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy
<chris__> is there an oxygen icon package for kde 3 in gutsy?
<LEGO_Technic> how can I do it safely?
<kbrooks> LEGO_Technic, use the command we gave in #ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> LEGO_Technic: gksu "update-manager -c -d"
* bastid_raZor grins
<LEGO_Technic> no update-manager here
<kbrooks> LEGO_Technic, ... as above
<bastid_raZor> LEGO_Technic: type that in a terminal
<LEGO_Technic> as I said I installed my Ubuntu in expert expert mode
<AncientRelic> gnomefreak: 4 reboots and its still fine :)
<kbrooks> LEGO_Technic, oh, um, kubuntu, well i suggest you ask #kubuntu
<LEGO_Technic> darn
<LEGO_Technic> I need to jump from channel to channel
<Psi-Jack> gnomefreak: Hmmm.. Strange. Well, I don't /think/ compiz was enabled. I mean, I've seen compiz on a system before, watching windows "bounce" into place, and all. hehe
<LEGO_Technic> but I think I'll get help soon
<LEGO_Technic> bye
<kbrooks> LEGO_Technic, sorry for the hassle
<kbrooks> LEGO_Technic, my fault ;-)
<bastid_raZor> LEGO_Technic:  kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<LEGO_Technic> no adept_manager
<LEGO_Technic> and no kdesu
<LEGO_Technic> here
<LEGO_Technic> I'm running as root
<kbrooks> LEGO_Technic, huh?
<bastid_raZor> LEGO_Technic: uh.. you have lost your mind
<kbrooks> LEGO_Technic, sorry?
<LEGO_Technic> thanks I know
<Psi-Jack> LEGO_Technic: Bleh! Never run X as root!
<LEGO_Technic> I know the risks bla bla bla
<LEGO_Technic> come on jack me
<Psi-Jack> It's not the risks. It's just plain farkin' stupid.
<Psi-Jack> heh
<unagi> is bluetooth support going to be better in gutsy?
<bastid_raZor> LEGO_Technic: then just type all that without kdesu or gksu
<LEGO_Technic> come one jack me then
<kbrooks> LEGO_Technic, #kubuntu - go there. and no we wont jack you
<LEGO_Technic> I'm already there
<LEGO_Technic> but Gutsy support only in
<LEGO_Technic> #ubuntu+1
<kbrooks> bastid_raZor, HE HAS NO adept_manager
<LEGO_Technic> should I go with this route or is it too risky:
<kbrooks> LEGO_Technic, upgrade support is acceptable, but problems specific to gutsy are not acceptable in #kubuntu
<bastid_raZor> kbrooks: how is that possible.
<LEGO_Technic> sed -i 's/feisty/gutsy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list; apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<LEGO_Technic> is that ok?
<DanaG> Woah.
<kbrooks> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kbrooks> everyone: this channel netsplitted
<markdarb> Hello all. I'm having problems with my sound card. The bug was reported (and supposedly fixed) quite a while ago at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/119266 but it's still not working. I'm a bit of a newb, so can't fix this for myself manually (there is a manual fix mentioned). Would anyone be able to have a look at the bug to see what's happening with it and tell me how to get the card working? I'm u
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119266 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Intel HDA Sound device doesn't work in gutsy" [Low,Confirmed] 
<Psi-Jack> Okay. Lets try this again. ;)
<Psi-Jack> For ATI support. Is it better to use gutsy's packages, or ATI's official drivers?
<LEGO_Technic> official
<gnomefreak> Psi-Jack: depends if you want ubuntu support
<Psi-Jack> gnomefreak: Heh. Ubuntu support, or community support? ;)
<gnomefreak> Psi-Jack: if you want to beable to get support from ubuntu community you wan tto use ubuntu packages
* savvas puts his birthday hat on
<Psi-Jack> gnomefreak: But, are they better? Cause, when I tried then, they were WAY worse.
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: score
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: however, I think I solved it via lobotomy
<usser> Psi-Jack: depends on the model of video card and what u intend this card to do
<Psi-Jack> Watching a triangular refresh pattern while X started up, in the ubuntu driver, was... Gutsy. ;)
<usser> Psi-Jack: for heavy 3d gaming ati's driver would perform best
<Psi-Jack> usser: X1600, play Second Life. That's it. That's really the only thing. :)
<Psi-Jack> I don't play anything else. ;)
<DanaG> Is there a way to replace my dsdt on the fly?
<jc-denton> wow
<jc-denton> !!
<gnomefreak> Psi-Jack: depedns on what you mean better. the drivers at ati are the same that we have except maybe a different version
<ubuntu_> hey
<jc-denton> it seems to work now
<DanaG> I know I can do it in the initramfs, but is there a faster way?
<jc-denton> i had to run depmod
<ubuntu_> I've got some major problems after I tried to upgrade to Gutsy
<usser> Psi-Jack: on older cards oss driver will allow u to easily run compiz,
<gnomefreak> Psi-Jack: we cant change the drivers from ati/nvidia and such
<usser> Psi-Jack: get ati's driver
<jc-denton> and also edit the file where you can disable manually restricted stuff
<ubuntu_> during starting up, i keep getting " [xxx.xxxxxx]  sd 4:0:0:0 [sdb]  Bad block number requested
<Psi-Jack> usser: Okay. As for overriding the Ubuntu ones, is there some process to do to make sure only ATI's official drivers get used?
<ubuntu_> Even in emergency mode
<ubuntu_> And I can't get anywhere
<ubuntu_> Please help?
<usser> Psi-Jack: in gutsy its pretty much a matter of a single click
<cyclonut> ubuntu_: fsck?
<Psi-Jack> usser: Yeah, I noticed the "Restricted Drivers" manager.
<savvas`bday> see ya tomorrow, gnomefreak, I'm taking the day off :)
<usser> Psi-Jack: that should do it
<jc-denton> i thought that depmod is ran automatically by dpkg
<ubuntu_> cyclonut: uhm, I'm a noob... give me some details?
<gnomefreak> savvas`bday: have fun im out too :)
<Psi-Jack> So, it's pretty much, that easy? I disable the restricted driver, and install the official driver?
<jc-denton> if you install a kernel package
<usser> Psi-Jack: no restricted driver IS ati's driver
<Psi-Jack> Ahhhhhhhhh
<usser> Psi-Jack: u enable it :)
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: I moved lib/linux-restricted-modules to another name, and re-installed all of the restricted stuff.  :)
<gnomefreak> savvas`bday: happy birthday?
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/d2da4ef28
<TreMobyl> gnomefreak: that's the diff
<gnomefreak> TreMobyl: looking
<cyclonut> ubuntu_: sudo touch /forcefsck
<gnomefreak> TreMobyl: cool
<Psi-Jack> Okaaay.. Well, I'm about to give this another clean go, then. *chuckles* This time I'll use Ubuntu's install, instead of Kubuntu. I've noticed some differences are present between those installations, so blah. ;)
<usser> Psi-Jack: first time linux?
<channel200> gnomefreak: can you offer some X configuration advice?
<ubuntu_> cyclonut: and then reboot?
<cyclonut> ubuntu_: yep
<gnomefreak> channel200: im about to walk out the door
<Psi-Jack> usser: Oh hell no. ;)
<jc-denton> humm
<Psi-Jack> usser: I just don't use Linux for desktop, ever. Server, been using it since back in Linux 1.x days.
<jc-denton> but i could not enable compiz
<channel200> anyone else able to help hand-configure X?
<jc-denton> does compiz with GLX work out of the box?
<ubuntu_> Ok, I'll try that
<usser> Psi-Jack: wow, :)
<ubuntu_> ta
<markdarb> My snd-hda-intel sound card isn't working, as outlined at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/119266 Can anyone tell me how to get it working (the page mentions a manual fix, but I'm a bit of a newb so don't know how to do it)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119266 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Intel HDA Sound device doesn't work in gutsy" [Low,Confirmed] 
<Psi-Jack> But, the way Vista's gone (no, I don't use Vista), if I can do it, I want to get away from MS completely, even for desktop. LOL
<jc-denton> lol
<jc-denton> so i go to bed now
<Psi-Jack> Alright, off to reboot land. Be back later. :)
<jc-denton> thx for help
<jhaig> I have just tried a reinstall of the RC, the first install having not completed.  I think, however, that this second attempt has also not completed as (a) /target has not been unmounted and (b) I have not been given the option to reboot or continue.  However, the installer has exited.  Can anyone help?
<jhaig> The last time, grub hadn't been installed or configured properly so it would not boot.
<pvandewyngaerde> mine is stuck at contacting mirror
<jhaig> pvandewyngaerde: How can you tell?
<frostburn> how does the xorg-server automatically generate modelines?
<wastedfluid> jhaig: I waited for about two hours after removing unnecessary packages.. I never got a "reboot" or anything, either.
<DanaG> Hmm, which is better behavior for display brightness: round down, or round up?
<DanaG> If the levels 75, 83, and 100 exist, and you set 90, which should apply .... 83 or 100?
<DanaG> It's a subjective thing, but I can't decide.
<pvandewyngaerde> it's at 82 for half an hour now
<pvandewyngaerde> percent, and kubuntu that is
<ubuntu_> cyclonut: that didn't help at all, sadly
<pvandewyngaerde> can i force to skip this step and continue ?
<ubuntu_> I should add that I think that maybe lvm is to blame?  I had to mess with that during the upgrade process....
<cyclonut> ubuntu_: did it run fsck?
<ubuntu_> I don't think so
<DanaG> Hooray for having to hack at my DSDT to fix brightness control.
<cyclonut> ubuntu_: do a search on making fsck run
<cyclonut> ubuntu_ it sounds like your file system is corrupted. That should verify/fix for you
<ubuntu_> ok..
<alex_mayorga> hello all, anyone with a Logitech diNovo Bluetooth Laser keyb/mouse set?
<markdarb> Hello. How would I go about unloading a sound card driver and reloading it with different parameters? The driver is snd-hda-intel and I'm trying to follow some advice at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/119266 but don't know how.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119266 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Intel HDA Sound device doesn't work in gutsy" [Low,Confirmed] 
<Aondo> anyone done some testing with 2.6.22-14-rt? with what kind of resaults?
<tbf> is there a way to get the list of packages update-manager wants to fetch for a dist-upgrade?
<ubuntu_> cyclops fsck finds no complaints on my hd
* tbf has only one gig of download bandwidth left - not enough for a dist upgrade, but too much to throw it away
<alex_mayorga> tbf, do it on the command line sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<tbf> alex_mayorga: ok, reading now what safe-upgrade does
<DanaG> Yay, I fixed my brightness control.
<alex_mayorga> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> I had to hack at my DSDT to do it, though.
<alex_mayorga> !dinovo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dinovo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> For fancy mice, use evdev.
<DanaG> That's a term you can search for.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, can you please elaborate?
<alex_mayorga> thanks in advance
<DanaG> As long as you don't have a USB Touchpad, you can use the entry as in my xorg.conf:
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<DanaG> Don't copy the whole thing; just the input device stuff.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, isn't there a nice GUI for that yet?
<DanaG> Unfortunately, there isn't one that'll use evdev.
<DanaG> The bus-id thing makes evdev grab any and all USB devices, so be careful if you have a USB keyboard.  I'm not sure how that will affect it.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, how about the volume +/- buttons on my kbd, they used to work
<DanaG> That can be fixed through the keyboard preferences app.
<DanaG> Set the layout to something that sounds similar in name.'
<bqmassey> i'd like four desktops.. each with it's own set of desktop icons and opened programs and each with the same top toolbar/system tray
<bqmassey> i can do that, right?
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, I have selected the exact name of my kbd, but it still won't work. file bug?
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, I guess it's all part of bug 123920
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123920 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Bluetooth Keyboard/Mouse won't work in LiveCD" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123920
<alex_mayorga> how can I get live people to help me chase a confirmed bug "in real time" ?
<sinX_> hey peoples, I'
<alex_mayorga> sinX_, hi
<sinX_> Hey peoples, I'm wondering how to set vlc as my universal media player?
<bqmassey> i'd like four desktops.. each with it's own set of desktop icons and opened programs and each with the same top toolbar/system tray
<bqmassey> i can do that, right?
<DanaG> WIth the USB keyboard, the worst that could happen would be the layout getting screwed up; in that case, just revert to a backed-up version of xorg.conf.
<sinX_> bqmassey: do you have Advanced desktop settings installed?
<bqmassey> sinX_: yep
<bqmassey> im confused.. igot switched to desktop four using the icons in the lower right of desktop one.. and then had a blank white screen.. with no way to get back
<sinX_> try alt + ctrl + left arrow
<sinX_> or middle click your mouse on tyour desktop
<DanaG> Oh, I just soooo love having to hack at my ACPI DSDT.
<DanaG> I wonder if I can add levels...
<sinX_> ok does anyone know how to replace totem with VLC?
<sinX_> I mean VLC with Totem...lol...(up late laste night)
<silent[ca] > my machine boots into command line (I installed base ubuntu), but it will crash at random times during use. I believe this to be an incompatibility with my screen and/or system logging/console logging. The system completely locks up
<sinX_> ANyone know how to make VLC the default media player???
<silent[ca] > The issue could be remedied by adding the vga=0x317 flag to the boot options, but this option no longer works for some reason. If some one can provide me with an alternate fix I'd be grateful
#ubuntu+1 2007-10-13
<sayers> Is there a kernel with the CFS support built in, in the repositories ?
<jheronimus> Hi, all!
<foxiness__> hi jheronimus
<silent[ca] > why doesnt the vga=XXX do anything?
<jheronimus> Could anybody here help me with my laptop soundcard under GG?
<Psi-Jack> Alright. I'm in pure 7.10 RC Ubuntu.
<MrMazda> silent[ca] : it's broken
<Psi-Jack> Seems Ubuntu actually is a bit better than Kubuntu, as far as base system goes. Why that is I STILL don't get. ;)
<MrMazda> heavy focus on Gnome?
<Psi-Jack> Anyway. I installed the ATI Restricted Drivers. And performance, wasn't all great.. So I went and got the ATI 8.40.x drivers from AMD's website, installed them, and it actually got /worse/ LOL
<LiMaO> Psi-Jack: any problems at all? or is everything running ok?
<Psi-Jack> LiMaO: Installation was great. It's ATI video support giving me hell.
<LiMaO> does openoffice works for you?
<Psi-Jack> Heh, I haven't even tried.
<Psi-Jack> Loading it now, though.
<LiMaO> check it out later, if you can, load openoffice writer and go to 'format page'
<Konam> wow, it seems that you really fucked it up with all those tweaks to Xorg. My system doesn't recognize the binary driver from nvidia, it says that 'screen not found'
<LiMaO> see what happens
<Konam> and the nvidia-settings and the 'screen and graphics' deal with xorg in different ways
<silent[ca] > MrMazda, is there a substitute for vga= or am I stuck using windows cause my console crashes at random times due to a messed up framebuffer
<Psi-Jack> LiMaO: : Okay? Done..
<Konam> the settings I do in one is not recognize in the other
<LiMaO> didn't freeze? hmm i may consider using gutsy again then =P
<Konam> and is suppose to be the same xorg.conf!
<Psi-Jack> LiMaO: : WOrking for me.
<MrMazda> silent[ca] : tried feisty?
<Psi-Jack> Okay
<Konam> damn it, im restarting xorg
<Psi-Jack> So.. How do I disable compiz? Someone mentioned that earlier.
<LiMaO> Psi-Jack: when i last tried it on beta 2, it wouldn't work. would freeze. i couldn't do anything at all within openoffice
<Psi-Jack> LiMaO: Yikes. ;)
<LiMaO> Psi-Jack: right click the desktop, check out desktop effects and turn it off
<silent[ca] > MrMazda, this is feisty
<silent[ca] > MrMazda, this is gutsy*
<MrMazda> silent[ca] : gutsy is broken
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm. I don't see Desktop Effects.
<silent[ca] > MrMazda, what do you mean?
<LiMaO> last tab if i'm not wrong
<MrMazda> silent[ca] : framebuffer is royally screwed in gutsy
<LiMaO> there's desktop background, fonts, some other stuff, and one of the tabs deals with desktop effects
<LiMaO> maybe 'advanced' tab
<Psi-Jack> Ahh
<reitblatt> getting a kernel panic after installing Gutsy RC, anyone wanna take a swing at it?
<MrMazda> silent[ca] : gutsy is beta anyway
<Psi-Jack> Okay, so yeah, it's disabled by default, so that's not my problem.
* Psi-Jack grabs a bat and starts swinging away at it. ;)
<silent[ca] > MrMazda, for approximately 6 days
<reitblatt> well, you didn't fix the problem, but I have a nice big dent in my screen
<Psi-Jack> Hehe
<reitblatt> this is a Thinkpad X61
<alex_mayorga> !wiimote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiimote - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<reitblatt> worked in Feisty
<reitblatt> w/ a few hw hiccups
<MrMazda> silent[ca] : they better fix it soon then
<reitblatt> installed w/o a hitch
<reitblatt> but when I tried to boot after install
<reitblatt> it kernel panics immediately after grub
<Psi-Jack> Well, hrmm.. I'm trying to figure out IF it's reasonably possible to get Linux working my ATI X1600, and getting on Second Life (the real only 3D program I'll likely ever be using), and get more FPS than just 2.5-5 fps. I mean, 10 would be decent. LOL
<reitblatt> kernel panic - not syncin: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<cyclonut> reitblatt: I get random kernel panics... no constant ones though
<reitblatt> cyclonut: this is the definition ofconsistent
<silent[ca] > any idea why vga=XXX doesnt work in the gutsy boot?
<MrMazda> silent[ca] : https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in initramfs-tools "tty[1-6]  are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [Critical,Triaged] 
<nomasteryoda> nice
<nomasteryoda> silent[ca] , try hitting Esc, then "e" on the kernel you want to load.... then backspace over the "silent vga=*" until you get to "ro"
<nomasteryoda> that works for me
<nomasteryoda> then the tty1-6 work ok
<nomasteryoda> just a temp fix
<nomasteryoda> but good enough for getting it working...
<reitblatt> I think I may have found a problem
<reitblatt> a typo in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<IndyGunFreak> just to be clear, if i have mys ystem up to date, then i have the RC, right?
<cyclonut> IndyGunFreak: correct
<IndyGunFreak> cyclonut: ok, i thought so.
<IndyGunFreak> ty
<cyclonut> np
<nick3> has anyone had trouble getting monodevelop to work in 7.10
<A_is_A> Can someone help me to figure out why i cannot mount my second hard drive since the upgrade to gutsy? its got all of my music on it andi m dying to access it. its formatted ext3
<A_is_A> its at /dev/sdb1
<reitblatt> A_is_A: what happens when you try to mount it?
<A_is_A> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/sdb1 busy
<reitblatt> A_is_A: and how do you try to mount it?
<reitblatt> hmm
<reitblatt> show me the output of: mount
<A_is_A> i used  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 and also tried using "storage device manager" in gnome
<reitblatt> just the command mount w/ no arguments
<A_is_A> ed@ed-desktop:~$ mount
<A_is_A> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<A_is_A> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<A_is_A> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<A_is_A> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<bazhang> the RC is nice :}
<A_is_A> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<A_is_A> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<A_is_A> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<A_is_A> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<A_is_A> securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<A_is_A> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<reitblatt> sorry, shoulda had you pastebin it
<A_is_A> sorry my bad
<A_is_A> should i pastebin it now?
<reitblatt> nah
<reitblatt> pastebin:
<reitblatt> cat /proc/partitions
<A_is_A> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40473/
<bjb1959> I have a bit of an odd problem, when I use avant-window-navigator with feisty or gutsy with compiz the desktop will lock up all except the mouse after a period of inactivity. this doesn't happen with opensuse 10.3 and the same setup. any ideas?
<jimmygoon> My codecs are b0rked :(
<reitblatt> A_is_A: what happens when you run: sudo umount -l /dev/sdb1
<A_is_A> umount: /dev/sdb1: not mounted
<reitblatt> A_is_A: try running: sudo umount -l /media/sdb1
<A_is_A> i did
<A_is_A>  umount: /dev/sdb1: not mounted
<bjb1959> I have a bit of an odd problem, when I use avant-window-navigator with gutsy with compiz the desktop will lock up all except the mouse after a period of inactivity. this doesn't happen with opensuse 10.3 and the same setup. any ideas?
<reitblatt> A_is_A: I gave a slightly diff command
<A_is_A> oh
<A_is_A> sry
<reitblatt> np
<A_is_A> same output
<reitblatt> hmm
<reitblatt> that is quite bizarre
<jimmygoon> how do I do "refresh" gstreamer
<A_is_A> also, if it helps, gparted will not start either. it just says "scanning drives" eternally
<reitblatt> A_is_A: try making a new directory
<reitblatt> and mounting it in there
<A_is_A> ok
<bazhang> bjb1959: have you tried to shut off and restart compiz; that did the trick when I had another problem.
<A_is_A> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/dsk busy
<dbglt> In attempting to upgrade from feisty -> gusty, I used the Distribution Upgrade tool, but it seems to have a problem with configuring debconf, and all my deps seem to be a bit screwed up now
<dbglt> is this a known problem?
<bjb1959> bazhang, yes it doesn't help
<bazhang> bjb1959: hmm, not having used avm, can't offer much else--sorry :}
<reitblatt> A_is_A: I changed my mind, could you please go ahead and pastebin the output of "mount"
<A_is_A> sure
<bazhang> dbglt: what command did you use?
<dbglt> kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<dbglt> then it installed some wizard
<dbglt> and I followed it through
<A_is_A> reitblatt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40475/
<Davy_Jones> will there be an ubuntu-studio upgrade when 7.1 is out?
<reitblatt> thanks
<dbglt> bazhang: one of the package setups seems to have not worked, and as a result, a lot of deps can't be installed
<Davy_Jones> why can't anyone answer that question
<Pici> Davy_Jones: I think so, #ubuntustudio would know for sure
<cyclonut> Have we got any programmers in the house? Ive got a question, though non-related to ubuntu...
<Davy_Jones> ok
<underwatercow> anyone try installing the latest NVIDIA drivers on Gutsy?
<underwatercow> cyclonut: What language are you programming in?
<Davy_Jones> Pici: says in the topic that studio-gutsy RC is out
<cyclonut> underwatercow: ruby, but it doesn't really matter that much, its more a theory thing than a syntax issue
<Pici> Davy_Jones: so I guess it is
<cyclonut> underwatercow: pretend I said whatever language you happen to like ;)
<underwatercow> cyclonut: lol... I like Ruby, though I'm a n00b at it. What's your question?
<Davy_Jones> Pici: yeah, not sure if it's beta though
<Pici> Davy_Jones: hm? We're in RC as well.
<Davy_Jones> Pici: RC is pre-release?
<Pici> Davy_Jones: Release Candidate
<Pici> Still pre-release
<Davy_Jones> i see
<cyclonut> underwatercow: PM
<underwatercow> Release is on the 18th isn't it?
<Davy_Jones> underwatercow: 5 days to go
<underwatercow> 6
<underwatercow> :(
<Pici> underwatercow: yessir
<underwatercow> at least for me
<underwatercow> it's the 12th here
<A_is_A> reitblatt: any clue?
<underwatercow> the NVIDIA drivers I tried installing killed my system
<Davy_Jones> it's 13th here
<underwatercow> I had to run an older kernel
<reitblatt> A_is_A: I'm kinda stumped
<A_is_A> me too. brb
<underwatercow> cyclonut: I PM'd you
<cyclonut> underwatercow: and I you...
<cyclonut> underwatercow: something isnt making it here :-P
<HetaUma> are u registered with nickserv to be able to pm ?
<underwatercow> do the default nvidia drivers allow dual monitors in gutsy?
<cyclonut> didnt know you needed to be on nickserv to pm...
<cyclonut> oops
<underwatercow> cyclonut: well that's strange
<cyclonut> underwatercow: just tried again... get anything?
<underwatercow> cyclonut: yep
<underwatercow> cyclonut: I responded
<cyclonut> underwatercow: not seeing it from you... do /msg nickserv register password
<awag> anyone here upgrade to gutsy using apt-get dist-upgrade?
<cyclonut> where password = whatever password you want
<reitblatt> anyone that is curious: I solved my problem
<reitblatt> the install didn't add initrd entries to menu.lst
<reitblatt> because of the typoe I noted above
<reitblatt> keeping update-initramfs from working
<Geoffrey2> does Gutsy look pretty much ready to install at this point, or would I be better off waiting a few days until the official release comes out?
<bazhang> Geoffrey2: you could wait, though it is pretty nice right now
<underwatercow> the beta should be more or less the final product anyway
<underwatercow> I've been running it for a month or so and it's been great to me
<bazhang> same here
<Geoffrey2> I figured if they're at RC stage, they should be pretty confident it's ready to go
<bazhang> Geoffrey2: if you're on a laptop and trying to get wireless, then that might be an issue--otherwise it's very nice.
<gragl> hello guys, i tried to downgrade from nvidia-glx-new (with apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-new) to the nvidia-glx driver, but its always teh new module gets loaded instead of the old
<gragl> how can i fix that bug
<bazhang> the RC is a liveCD, right?
<Geoffrey2> bazhang, desktop...only interesting detail would be my intergrated video card, which is new enough that it's been semi-sorta working under Feisty
<gragl> how can i say modprobe i wnat to load old nvidia module not nvidia new module?
<|neon|> ne1 ever use ghhhhost4linux to back upthe entire system
<bazhang> Geoffrey2: intel video?
<Geoffrey2> bazhang, AMD 690G with ATI x1250
<bazhang> Geoffrey2: I would say wait and see what's up; provided you're happy with Feisty now--Gutsy seems to have better graphic card support--but I do have an Nvidia, so probly no the person to ask :}
<bazhang> probably not
<hoa3r> anybody here experience with beagle and cryptsetup?
<dbglt> any known update problems I should look out for?
<dbglt>  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic: Depends: linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic but it is not installable
<dbglt> any ideas? :\
<dbglt> and...
<dbglt>  kdm: Depends: kdebase-bin (= 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.7) but 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu28 is installed.
<dbglt>        Depends: kdebase-data (< 4:3.5.7) but 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu28 is installed.
<bazhang> dbglt: is your system working okay? I had that same held back installables for a bit as well.
<dbglt> bazhang: well, I haven't installed it yet
<dbglt> bazhang: manually doing the aptitude update bit now, sicne the update wizard thing decided it hated me
<dbglt> "you quit me, now I will never let you back in - muahahahaha"
<dbglt> and the like
<bazhang> dbglt: ok. :}
<bazhang> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bazhang> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<bazhang> ugh.
<alex_mayorga> !evdev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evdev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> there is an ubotu command that tells how to dpkg --configure -a, just can't recall right now...:{
<dbglt> bazhang: yeah, that's what I'm doing now
<noah> are there any caveats going from dev to prod when it comes out?
<usser> noah: not really no, with the last update it'll beta becomes release
<bazhang> noah: back up! :}
<usser> noah: well yea
<usser> noah: do that :)
<bazhang> :}
<GoDawgs> Is anyone having package problems whilst upgrading to Gutsy?
<noah> usser: bazhang: cool, thanksz
<bazhang> noah: no problem ;}
<GoDawgs> specifically:  "Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/feisty/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'wine.lowvoice.nl'"
<GoDawgs> ... or not ...
<usser> GoDawgs: comment out that line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<usser> GoDawgs: the line with that address
<usser> GoDawgs: how did it get there anyway
<GoDawgs> I have no idea...
<GoDawgs> ok
<GoDawgs> thank you
<GoDawgs> is that in just my regular sources list?
<usser> GoDawgs: yea its supposed to be
<GoDawgs> ok
<GoDawgs> i'll go check it
<GoDawgs> thought because it was an update it was a special sources list
<rredd4> do I have to dl the rc to load gibbon or is there another way?
<usser> rredd4: u can upgrade from feisty
<usser> rredd4: but if u do that i strongly suggest u to wait for its release
<GoDawgs> usser, how come?
<usser> rredd4: its 5 days away :)
<rredd4> i have dl'd rc's before and had no problems, why wait?
<usser> GoDawgs: i dunno i just feel that upgrade is something that always goes wrong especially if u upgrade to beta/rc but it was just my experience :)
<nomasteryoda> nice to see the knetworkmanager working totally cool now.!! it autoconnected to my secure network after being on a non-secure network... mind i have the "password" stored in the "non-secure' mode on this system
<bazhang> :}
<GoDawgs> ok... i see... however, given that it's only five days away i think most of the big problems are outta the way... just my personal feeling
<rredd4> usser using feisty now
<IndyGunFreak> GoDawgs: probably, but it is still beta
<LiMaO> rredd4: gutsy may still be broken
<LiMaO> rredd4: that's the main reason for waiting
<usser> GoDawgs: well heh, my xorg resets whenever apt-get starts installing packages :)
<bazhang> though a bit better than Vista beta :}
<rredd4> are you using it?
<osmosis> should I install the release client, or wait for final ?
<usser> GoDawgs: have to basically do installation twice
<GoDawgs> osmosis, I'm doing that now...
<bazhang> I'm using it :)
<osmosis> GoDawgs: doing what?
<GoDawgs> usser, right on... I see your point... I'm upgrading now though... I'm quite the trusting soul :)
<GoDawgs> osmosis, I'm upgrading to Gutsy now
<LiMaO> rredd4: i installed it a few days ago. it had some problems which i couldn't stand, such as openoffice not working, nautilus freezing, among some other minor stuff
<usser> GoDawgs: i was just like u once.... aw the good old days ;)
<osmosis> Does gutsy still install a kernel that says (development) ?
<rredd4> LiMaO  usng nvidia?
<IndyGunFreak> OO.o works fine for me, i've honestly had no probs at all with Gutsy
<osmosis> in other words...might the final version be a bit per bit copy of the release client ?
<crimsun> osmosis: it won't
<osmosis> crimsun: no?
<nomasteryoda> GoDawgs, i've been thru the bad... its good now
<crimsun> we've already had several updates since RC
<osmosis> crimsun: oh, nice. ok
<nomasteryoda> GoDawgs, you rrom GA?
* usser true like kde 3.5.8 today
<nomasteryoda> from
<usser> if someone cares for kde
<nomasteryoda> usser, me... using now
<nomasteryoda> its good
<GoDawgs> nomasteryoda, you got it baby! ;)
<nomasteryoda> cool
<nomasteryoda> i'm down in Bonaire
<GoDawgs> nomasteryoda, you too?
<nomasteryoda> ya
<GoDawgs> nomasteryoda, right on :)
* IndyGunFreak would rather my face be stomped by Rosie O'Donnell wearing golf cleats, than use KDE
* usser is down in uptown brooklyn
<nomasteryoda> check out #ubuntu-georgia
<rredd4> I am going to try rc..   apt command is?
<GoDawgs> nomasteryoda, ok... i'll do it now
<nomasteryoda> IndyGunFreak, lol
<nomasteryoda> k
<LiMaO> rredd4: yes, nvidia
<usser> IndyGunFreak: omg thats pretty damn gross
<usser> :)
<IndyGunFreak> usser: i ate kde
<DanaG> Oh yeah, for my issue with broken capture, what more can I do to help?
<usser> IndyGunFreak: well i hate gnome
<IndyGunFreak> *hate..lol
<DanaG> I don't mind digging around at low-level things.
<IndyGunFreak> usser: thank goodness for choice
<rredd4> gnome here!!
<usser> IndyGunFreak: amen brother :)
<IndyGunFreak> that we can all agree on
<DanaG> For example, today I hacked at my DSDT and figured out the cause of that awful blinking I was getting.
<bazhang> they're both nice!
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: i tend to disagree, i despise KDE..., Gnome and Xfce, are fine by me.
<usser> DanaG: so what was it?
<IndyGunFreak> KDE looks like something for a 5yr old with all the sily names, icons, etc.
<DanaG> My DSDT had specific checks with 'equals' instead of with 'less than or equal'.
<usser> IndyGunFreak: gnome is the same bloat as kde nowadays
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: I'm thinking of dual booting...Kubuntu and Ubuntu :)
<usser> bazhang: perv
<usser> lol
<rredd4> LiMaO  what is the apt command please to upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> usser: bloat isn't really the issue, but I think Gnome si a *bit* lighter, probably not much
<rredd4> forgot
<bazhang> yup
<DanaG> So instead of rounding to the nearest, or next, value, it was simply turning OFF.
<usser> bazhang: just install both
<IndyGunFreak> its the GUI, KDE's is just sickening
<bazhang> usser: don't like to mix my peanut butter and chocolate :)
<usser> IndyGunFreak: well we at least have a decent print system here
<IndyGunFreak> i don't use a printer...lol
<DanaG> I don't use KDE because it feels too bulky to me.
<usser> arrh
<usser> g
<DanaG> Note that bulky is NOT the same as bloaty.
<LiMaO> rredd4: check out this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<LiMaO> rredd4: they have the command, plus some other stuff you may happen to come across during upgrade
<rredd4> ty!
* usser just ordered his ogg-compatible player http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16855627003
<LiMaO> rredd4: you're welcome.. and be sure to keep us aware of your success or problems with it =)
<rredd4> ok
* DanaG has an iAudio6.
<DanaG> Ogg Vorbis FTW!
<nzero> anyone know why display config doesn't remember anything
<rredd4> c ya on the gutsy side!!!   lol
<DanaG> Except for the impact on battery life.
<riotkittie> battery life is that bad? :|
<usser> ogg is somewhat a complicated format isnt it?
* IndyGunFreak loves his ipod
<usser> pfft
<DanaG> Well, the more annoying thing is that it makes the interface sluggish on my player, and you can't use as many audio effects.
<usser> ipod
<riotkittie> i'd love my ipod if it were 28gb larger.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: lol, i've got a 30gig
<nzero> hey ikonia, do you know why the displayconfig won't remember what monitor i tell it is connected
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak: i dont :(
<usser> omg my collection is like 500 megs
<riotkittie> mine's like. 52 gigs :D
<IndyGunFreak> usser: ?.. amateur...lol, i'm about 9gigs
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: ?..lol, geez, you need an 80gig.
* usser yes but these are all my favorites only
<LiMaO> mp3report says i would take over a month to listen to my whole collection. i wonder what's the point of having such a big ipod that would hold it all.. maybe it would be  fun if i were lost on a desert island hehe
<usser> LiMaO: exactly
<usser> why have so much memory
<usser> i never quite understood that
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak: i was thinking about it, but really, for the amount i use my ipod, an 8 gig nano would be fine :P
<nzero> well you can use it as a storage device as well
<riotkittie> tho an 80gb would have been a godsend when my unbacked up hd died. <cue sadness>
<nzero> an ipod is also a portable storage device
<nzero> for anything
<LiMaO> it's like willing to carry a whole library under your arm the whole day. you can have a library at your home, but will take only 1 or 2 books with you during the day
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: i see, i use my ipod quite a bit, workng out, etc.... so i keep all my music on it.
<nzero> major design flaw in the ipods is there storage though, flash memory is much better
<LiMaO> nzero, portable device? get a 500gb external compact drive
<usser> nzero: didnt they switch to static memory in nano?
<riotkittie> i wish i could plug an sdcard in D:
<IndyGunFreak> LiMaO: lol, ive got a 500gig external, not really compact thoguh
<IndyGunFreak> makes it easy for restoring
<lee__> hello
<bazhang> hi lee__
<LiMaO> IndyGunFreak: that's the point. you will NEVER need to copy 500gb 'on the fly', during a day.. that's why it doesn't need to be 'so' compact heh
<IndyGunFreak> i got the drive for 89 on sale at TigerDirect(WD), and the enclosure was 25
<lee__> eh whats a 64 bit system good for lol?
<LiMaO> same thing with huge memory ipods i think
<IndyGunFreak> LiMaO: i see, makes sense
<nzero> if you drop an ipod with enough force, you'll screw the drive, if you drop a player with flash rom then your data is safe.
<LiMaO> lee__: compression / 3d rendering / distributed networking (participation)
<nzero> i thing they did switch to flash in nano
<riotkittie> new nanos are so ugly.
<lee__> distributed networking (participation)? and Compression?..I understand the 3d rendering lol
<riotkittie> ooh. i should start looking for second gens on clearance :D
<LiMaO> lee__: try compreesing 50gb to a bz2 file under 32bit.. then just check it out under 64bit. you'll see the difference
<lee__> ooooh ok its like rendering video on a 486 verses rendering vid on on a p4 lol
<DanaG> Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1:
<DanaG>   * New upstream release
<lee__> so if they ever get video editing software then i set lol. right LiMaO
<DanaG> Wow, that's a detailed changelog..... not.
<lee__> Wellone things fer sure my graphis sure have greatly improved lol
<crimsun> Debian changelogs normally should not replicate upstream changelogs
<lee__> no herky jerky
* MrMazda paid $60 for his last 500GiB
<DanaG> Hmm, at least provide a link to the upstream....
<lee__> i guess that explains why they didnt come out whith flash...waait that compersion thing..does it effect viewing dvd's?
<DanaG> Well, I'm happy today because I fixed that godawful blinking.  I had to edit my dsdt to do it, though.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is there any way to replace the dsdt on demand, instead of only from the initramfs?
<lee__> eh how do i get the text to sopeech opperational?
<LiMaO> lee__: 64bit would only improve video viewing if it involves post processing
<lee__> coolio
<DanaG> Here's another reason I use Linux as my primary OS: multi-finger scrolling and tapping.
<lee__> so unless i am going to majory start working on 3d models i need to run 32 bit then lol right
<LiMaO> well, actually you should run 64bit on a 64bit hardware. it won't hurt at all
<lee__> oh...but no flash :(
<lee__> oh it has wine that came with it lol
<LiMaO> er, i have both things
<LiMaO> flash, java, wine
<lee__> but I just realsied tht its K-unbuntu lol
<LiMaO> actually all 'three' things
<lee__>  eh how did yout get flash opperational on your system?
<LiMaO> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb - read for 64bit wine
<LiMaO> i'll give you the link for java and flash
<lee__> for 64 bit? I went to the adoby sight
<addos> is gusty still a debug enabled build?
<addos> it seems like sound is choppy
<addos> and isn't as optimized as a final release
<lee__> yeah I am on gutsy 64seems stable
<rockets> I accidentally closed the "channels" tab in gimp
<rockets> any idea how to get it back?
<bqmassey> hellllooo
<bqmassey> i can't log on to root
<bqmassey> .. fresh 7.10 installation
<DanaG> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LiMaO> lee__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins -- read on for flash and java
<bqmassey> i thought it was 'su'
<rockets> nvr mind found it
<lee__> ok ty
<rockets> bqmassey, you can't login to root directly in ubuntu
<LiMaO> lee__: READ it to understand =P
<rockets> bqmassey, you do sudo -i
<rockets> bqmassey, then enter your password
<bqmassey> cool. thanks.
<level1> hi, I want to try the radeon driver for my card, but I can't find it in the repositories, what is it called?  does it come by default?
<bqmassey> I'm really enjoying ubuntu
<bqmassey> first time i've every liked linux
<bqmassey> ever
<riotkittie> flgrx fglrx f.. fxglr frxgl fl... <me gives up>
<DanaG> How the heck do you pronounce fglrx?  There aren't any vowels!
<rredd4> please look at this.  got this when I did gksudo "update-manager -c -d"     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40480/
<riotkittie> level1: if you go to the System Menu > Administration ... you should be able to enable it from there
<level1> riotkittie: whats the kde equivalent to that?
<level1> DanaG: f-g-l-r-x?
<forevertheuni> I've just updated my gutsy
<forevertheuni> ....and 6 days from release my gdm is broken
<riotkittie> level1: i have spent 5 minutes in kde in the last 4 years, 4 and three quarters of them clawing at my eyes. i am not sure, sorry.
<forevertheuni> lool
<bqmassey> is a "workspace" the same as a "desktop"
<riotkittie> i like to call them fuglorex. which is really fun to say at high speed.
<lee__> Ok I get the Picture "I am aware that this is a very bad idea lol.
<lee__> they sure do have a sense of humor
<nomasteryoda> bqmassey, basically but desktop mostly means the thing that is in front of you... the workspace would be all the "spaces" around the virtual desktop on which you could have more apps running
<level1> bqmassey: I've used three versions of ubuntu, and each version was progressively less buggy... I have hope that a version of ubuntu could appear in a year or two that is truely free of serious bugs
<_dan_> i dont recall serious bugs in the other version
<forevertheuni> me neither
<riotkittie> the only thing i've really had a problem with was my wireless in feisty. yay for complete freezes. :D
<level1> riotkittie: I'm sorry you have that opinion of kde, its really not that bad!  to be fair, I haven't used very much gnome
<rredd4> upgrade error  please help   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40480/
<riotkittie> level1: i'm not knocking it. i mean, i'm sure that it's got merits, and i'm sure it's a fine desktop environment in its own right... it's just way too... "busy"? for me.
<forevertheuni> the purge function is through dpkg-reconfigure?
<dystopianray> is kopete still broken in gutsy?
<level1> riotkittie: I see that... I expect that newer version of kde will be more utilitarian with what they have by default
<riotkittie> its like, i load it and develop instant ADD :P
<riotkittie> any idea when the newer version's coming out?
<level1> riotkittie: its been pushed back to the end of the century... seriously, though, it'll be at least december
<canen> hello
<LiMaO> rredd4: thought i was gonna see you on the 'gutsy side'?! =P
<rredd4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40480/
<LiMaO> i saw that
<level1> riotkittie: it probably won't be truely impressive until 4.1
<rredd4> errors
<LiMaO> no idea on how to fix it
<rredd4> me either
<rredd4> :(
<LiMaO> rredd4: will have to wait some more days =/
* riotkittie marks her calander
<rredd4> figures....
<bqmassey> when i turn compiz effects on and off and play with settings... my computer gets really slow until i restart
<bqmassey> then all the effects work and it's fast
<bqmassey> ... anyway to just restart compiz or something
<riotkittie> i wish they hadnt blacklisted my card. i'm going to reinstall and completely forget how to override it.
<LiMaO> bqmassey: no need to restart your computer. just hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<LiMaO> that will restart the x server
<bqmassey> what's tha tdo?
<bqmassey> ah cool
<canen> any pointers on getting flash to work with konqueror on gutsy?
<canen> 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12 is the installed version
<forevertheuni> gdm is broken
<level1> LiMaO: lol, next time tell him to delete win32
<canen> upgraded from fiesty but it didn't work there either
<riotkittie> and i wish animations weren't causing such wackiness. otoh, theyre useless, and i can do away with them. but.
<riotkittie> watching my windows fold themselves into airplanes and fly to my panel fills me with such glee :x
<LiMaO> level1: who are you talking about?
<level1> LiMaO: nothing, nevermind
<earlmred> heh nice, "do not run gutsy" isn't in the topic anymore.
<LiMaO> earlmred: now it should say 'run it at your own risk' =P
<lee__> eh what file is the fire for 32?
<level1> riotkittie: I wish ati hadn't decided to screw me with this **** card
<earlmred> LiMaO, eh i've been running a few weeks, no /huge/ issues
<bqmassey> i guess that closes your programs too
<earlmred> firefox and open office like to randomly crash on me though
<bqmassey> that shortcut
<LiMaO> bqmassey: oh yeah, sorry not to mention that hehe
<lee__> eh theres a file taht is just plain fire fox
<riotkittie> level1: which card would that be?
<bqmassey> lol, np
<level1> mobility radeon X1400
<lee__> would that be th one?
<LiMaO> bqmassey: it kills graphic applications that depends on x
<riotkittie> oh yea. firefox is evil lately.
<bqmassey> it's not like i was on page 10 of a 12 page report i was writing and hadn't saved
<earlmred> might just compile firefox from source and see if it makes a difference
<LiMaO> lee__: let me tell ya, just a sec
<level1> riotkittie: I'm a konqueror fan.  konqueror ftw!
<earlmred> bqmassey, open office only likes to crash on me when i try to open cvs/xls\
<earlmred> =\
<lee__> ok and yes i have all the contents extracted
<earlmred> i guess i should submit a bug report for it
<rredd4> LiMaO  downloading the rc.  doing it the hard way.. lol
<bqmassey> hehe
<bqmassey> what was the shortcut again?
<riotkittie> ah. i have a x300. :|  which sucks, but ... is sufficient  :P
<LiMaO> lee__: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-2.0.0.7&os=linux&lang=en-US
<LiMaO> after you download that
<riotkittie> i cant justify buying a new card. :|
<lee__> hasn't had any crashes ..yet
<LiMaO> just extract the whole folder
<LiMaO> as instructed on the first site i gave you the link for
<lee__> yes limamao
<LiMaO> rredd4: are you going to do a fresh install?
<lee__> yes i still have it
<canen> no one using konqueror + flash?
<earlmred> bah, another xorg update
<earlmred> so it can fuck up my setup and then i can copy back my config file
<rredd4> LiMaO  yup
<LiMaO> canen: i guess people here are not so passionate for kde hehe
<canen> LiMaO: :)
<earlmred> LiMaO, i haven't run kde in about 6 years ..
<bqmassey> what's the restart shortcut again?
<bqmassey> ctrl + alt + backspace ?
<LiMaO> rredd4: be aware of the possible problems, as they may be harder to fix if you don't have a graphical interface
<lee__> whts kde lol
<LiMaO> bqmassey: yes, exactly
<bqmassey> k thanks
<bqmassey> how do i add a program to my start up?
<lee__> oh wait is that what i have ?
<LiMaO> earlmred: i tried it about a week ago.. installed kubuntu. i kept it for about 5 minutes. that was enough for me to get tired of kde hehe
<lee__> that k -ubuntu?
* canen goes to search launchpad
<rredd4> LiMaO  ok, i will take my chances..
<lee__> lol
<LiMaO> bqmassey: System > Administration > Synaptic
<LiMaO> bqmassey: or Applications > Add/Remove
<earlmred> guess i'll install these 31 updates
<earlmred> and see what blows up
<rredd4> LiMaO  its going to take about an hour to dl the rc
<lee__> lol
<silent[ca] > my system only boots with the noapic option, any way I can fix this
<lee__> carefull you might be out a toaster lol
<rredd4> 200k/sec
<earlmred> i may just have to buy codeweavers and run ms office
<earlmred> =\
<bqmassey> i want a program that i've already installed to start up with my computer
<lee__> any how liMaO.. whats nexct omn the chopping block now that i have hacked it to pieces lol
<earlmred> bah fuck you openoffice.
<earlmred> "2.3.0 (stable)
<earlmred> bullshit.
<lee__> eh how do i fix it lol
<stdin> !language | earlmred
<ubotu> earlmred: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<lee__> eh i am stable..read all of my moms docs lol
<earlmred> bah, i forget +1 is familyfriendly
<earlmred> sorry.
<LiMaO> lee__: what did you break? lol just follow all the instructions on the site, there's no way of breaking it heh
<silent[ca] > my system only boots with the noapic option, any way I can fix this?
<LiMaO> bqmassey: oh sorry, i got the point. you have to add it as a service
<lee__> oh Limao, i need to know what the correct fire fox thingy is lol
<earlmred> i guess we gotta make sure not to teach those kids running the wind up linux laptops in africa no english curse words
<LiMaO> lee__: what do you mean? you got the compressed file? downloaded off the net
<lee__> yes and i unpacked it LiMaO
<LiMaO> lee__: alright, now have you moved it to the directory mentioned in the instructions?
<lee__> and stuck on Step 2..theres just a thing that says fire fox, eh not fire fox 32
<bqmassey> ok... i just want pidgin to start up automatically.. ill try to figure it out
<lee__> eh ok
<LiMaO> lee__: wait, i'll give you more precise instructions
<LiMaO> lee__: sudo mv firefox /usr/local/firefox32
<earlmred> hmm, anybody using a browser other than firefox these days?
<LiMaO> firefox = the name of the uncompressed folder
<LiMaO> lee__: firefox32 = the name the folder will have when moved to /usr/local/
<BinaryFu> Okay, networking question/issue: I have a wired connection on my system. I just picked up a Wireless Netgear Adapter. It is assigned as wlan0, but in NETWORK under ADMIN, it's showing up as another WIRED connection, with ROAMING enabled, and no way to turn it on or off...anyone have a clue on how to fix this and get wireless working on my box?
<LiMaO> just follow the exact instructions... just have to type what's specified and it'll be all fine
<earlmred> BinaryFu, dhclient wlan0 ?
<BinaryFu> Hmmm....
<BinaryFu> Says, SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device, Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:00:00:00:00:00
<lee__> OH du....i substitute my name for usr egh ok i got erg
<BinaryFu> And send_packet: Network is down
<earlmred> BinaryFu, have you installed the module/driver needed for the adapter?
<BinaryFu> It just fired up, one minute it was showing Wired/Wireless, then it disappeared.
<BinaryFu> It's acting a little wonky.
<BinaryFu> See, right now, it's showing me Enable networking/Enable Wireless
<lee__> there is no file with firefox32 in its name is it just plain fire fox?
<nomasteryoda> right should be just firefox
<nomasteryoda> unless its firefox-3.0
<BinaryFu> Okay, let's start from the beginning. Here's what Device Manager has to say about it: Vendor: Unknown. Device: Unknown. Status: Status. Bus Type: USB Interface. Device Type: "net", "net.80211" Capabilities: net, net.80211
<BinaryFu> So, do I need to hunt for some vague drivers, is this a windows based adapter that I'm going to have to wrap drivers for?
<riotkittie> network-manager is dysfunctional. or at least it was when i washed my hands of it
<riotkittie> what chipset's the adapter using?
<lee__> (firefox-bin:3383): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libqtengine.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64?
<jaym> wow RC1 is rock solid so far EXCELLENT can't wait to upgrade to final
<LiMaO> lee__: it's just called firefox. you will have to rename it, just to distinguish it from the original firefox (wich will be the 64bit one)
<BinaryFu> Nevermind kittie, I just checked google...
<lee__> ok how do I rename it?
<LiMaO> lee__: i'm pretty sure you are not following the exact instructions. you're probably lost on that step by step
<BinaryFu> *sniffle*
<BinaryFu> First thing I find...
<BinaryFu> How to set it up under Hoary....
<BinaryFu> NDISWRAPPER
<LiMaO> lee__: it's ALL explaint on that site i gave you
<BinaryFu> *sob*
<LiMaO> lee__: i told you to read it. it's a step by step. you just have to read it. copy and paste the commands
<lee__> Iam reading it Iam stuck on the second line
<lee__> I did taht
<LiMaO> which second line?
<LiMaO> copy the command here
<jaym> vpnc on network manager does not work but that is minor
<LiMaO> the one you didn't understand on that is giving you problems
<BinaryFu> Hmmmm.... riotkittie: It does mention Prism2...
<BinaryFu> I wonder...
<lee__> Open a terminal. Extract the tarball and move it (adjust the file name as needed):
<lee__> tar -zxf firefox-2.0.0.6.tar.gz
<lee__> sudo mv firefox /usr/local/firefox32
<LiMaO> let me explain it to you
<LiMaO> that tar command is the 'unpacking' command
<lee__> Open a terminal. Extract the tarball and move it (adjust the file name as needed):
<lee__> tar -zxf firefox-2.0.0.6.tar.gz
<lee__> sudo mv firefox /usr/local/firefox32
<lee__> oops sorry
<LiMaO> after it's unpacked (or uncompressed, however you may want to call it)
<LiMaO> you have to copy the uncompressed folder
<lee__> yes its like uzipping a folder
<LiMaO> which is called firefox
<LiMaO> to /usr/local
<lee__> ok
<LiMaO> and then rename that folder to firefox32
<lee__> ok
<LiMaO> to move the folder and rename it at the same time, you just have to type the mentioned command
<BinaryFu> It *can't* be this easy, to dl the drivers for it and try again...
<LiMaO> which is 'sudo mv firefox /usr/local/firefox32'
<LiMaO> without the quotes
<lee__> ok jsut a sec
<BinaryFu> It *can't* be that easy...
<jaym> are they any real outstanding bugs or is RC1 it
<Geoffrey2> well, right now I can't get Gutsy to boot from CD.....
<Geoffrey2> I'm getting a PCI allocation error at which point everything appears to hang
<nomasteryoda> Geoffrey2, bad download?
<nomasteryoda> err, iso
<BinaryFu> Son of a....
<lee__> Eh I have a second issue, a bigger bug then I thaught...It wont extcact it taht way iit said permision denied
<lee__> but it will go into my /home/lee
<LiMaO> lee__: no, you shouldn't put it in your home
<LiMaO> you are not reading the commands properly
<BinaryFu> riotkittie: I now officially feel like a newb again. I just looked prism2 up in syn, downloaded the drivers/util for it...and just checked my network, "WIRELESS ENABLED"
<lee__> I realise taht but waht Iam syaing is I get a great big thingy that says report this bug
<LiMaO> 1st time, you can NOT decompress it directly to /usr folder
<lee__> and a great big Denied
<LiMaO> you should decompress it to some other folder
<lee__> i know, i even tried pasting it
<LiMaO> and then use the terminal to move it, using the 'sudo mv' command
<bqmassey> anyone have an idea as to how to dim my screen? sony vaio
<dragonfly7> Does anyone have any experience with getting a Broadcom wireless card to work on an Inspiron 1720? I have tried a few thing from the forums, with no luck.
<Geoffrey2> nomasteryoda, dunno, I get the menu, choose the Start or Install option, then I get the kernel progress bar, followed by "27.366871 PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of Device 0000:00:14.0"
<LiMaO> lee__: you don't know how to use the terminal, do you? i see that you are not following the instructions, and is trying to do everything from the graphical interface.. right?
<LiMaO> lee__: don't be afraid of saying you don't know how to do it, i'm here to explain it, to help
<lee__> eh jsut a sec.
<LiMaO> ok
<BinaryFu> So, anyone have a clue about prismstumbler?
<lee__> how do i a cctivate the thing taht alows you to access the system
<BinaryFu> Or something that would work similarly? Because prismstumbler seems to only like to work with like, one of only a handful of cards.
<nomasteryoda> BinaryFu, does the smswcanner work wiht your card?
<nomasteryoda> err, swscanner
<lee__> I have the remote desk top up and ready
<BinaryFu> nomasteryoda: I'm thinking not...because prismstumbler is showing eth0 as the only accessible port to use for scanning.
<BinaryFu> But having no real experience with this, just starting to learn, I dunno.
<nomasteryoda> BinaryFu, you have a prism card?
<BinaryFu> Yep yep
<nomasteryoda> i use kismete
<nomasteryoda> kismet
<LiMaO> lee__: do, i don't use those things hehe if you want me to help ya by acessing your computer you should install x11vnc
<LiMaO> type 'sudo apt-get install x11vnc' on a terminal
<LiMaO> tell me when it's installed
<lee__> oh..
<lee__> ok iam at this sight
<nomasteryoda> works very well with almost all cards... you just a have to edit the /etc/kismet/kismet.conf file
<lee__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<BinaryFu> nomasteryoda: Got a little time to do some hand-holding through the config fields?
<lee__> its this line I do not under stand
<LiMaO> lee__: yes, you are there.
<lee__> tar -zxf firefox-2.0.0.6.tar.gz
<lee__> sudo mv firefox /usr/local/firefox32
<nomasteryoda> well i can try
<nomasteryoda> sure
<BinaryFu> Thanks.
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<LiMaO> lee__: FORGET about the 1st line. UNcompress the file to your DESKTOP
<LiMaO> lee__: after it's uncompressed, open up a terminal and type the following command:
<lee__> ok
* jscinoz thinks secondlife should be in the official repos.
<bqmassey> where does one set the number of workspaces?
<LiMaO> lee__: 'sudo mv /home/your-name-here/Desktop/firefox /usr/local/firefox32'
<lee__> terminals still open
<LiMaO> it'll ask for your password, you type it in
<nomasteryoda> wait, what are yall trying to do LiMaO ? .. firefox is in the Repos
<BinaryFu> nomasteryoda: Wow, didn't take long for me to hit a snag....source= for capture sources...I understand what it's saying, now where's the bloody readme so I can pick from the list...
<LiMaO> nomasteryoda: install 32bit firefox on his 64bit sys
<nomasteryoda> ah oh yea
<nomasteryoda> gotcha
<LiMaO> nomasteryoda: he's having difficulties following the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<nomasteryoda> BinaryFu, that is the thing... hang on
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> i c
<nomasteryoda> BinaryFu, make sure you have hostap installed
<BinaryFu> Doing so right now... :)
<nomasteryoda> 'source=hostap,eth1,hostap')
<bqmassey> where does one set the number of workspaces?
<nomasteryoda> just put that in if eth1 is your card
<nomasteryoda> for Ubuntu or kubuntu?
<BinaryFu> ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> and compiz?
<BinaryFu> How can I check what's setup?
<BinaryFu> Actually, I have the compiz turned off right now, until it's released 100%
<nomasteryoda> BinaryFu, ok
<LiMaO> lee__: are you still with me?
<BinaryFu> It gets crazy on my box sometimes and eats my window bars. :D
<nomasteryoda> i was attempting to help bqmassey
<boselecta> how come ctrl-alt-F? doesn't take me to a text mode console anymore?
<nomasteryoda> BinaryFu, ya that happens to me...
<bqmassey> nomasteryoda: oh! sorry.. didnt know you were talking to me
<BinaryFu> nomasteryoda: So, what can I toss in the CLI to show me my eth0/1 etc
<BinaryFu> I know there's a command for it, I forget it. :D
<nomasteryoda> boselecta, check your /boot/grub/menu.list and make sure the line for your kernel does not have extra vga= and quiet
<nomasteryoda> bqmassey, hehe
<boselecta> thx
<nomasteryoda> ifconfig -a
<BinaryFu> THAT'S THE ONE!
<nomasteryoda> BinaryFu, iwconfig for specifics on the wireless
<BinaryFu> I got wlan0 showing up for that puppy.
<nomasteryoda> cool
<nomasteryoda> then edit the line... source=hostap,wlan0,hostap
<BinaryFu> iwconfig shows no wireless extensions...lol
<boselecta> i have vga=771 quiet in there
<nomasteryoda> just once?
<boselecta> yeah
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<xjkx> what happened to #ubuntu-dev :o
<etzerd> hello all
<xjkx> oh worked now
<etzerd> how can I add more repositories in RC1?
<Pici> xjkx: ?
<Pici> er, nvm
<xjkx> nevermind
<xjkx> :>
<nomasteryoda> etzerd, you can edit the /etc/apt/sources.list
<nomasteryoda> like you need a faster mirror?
<nomasteryoda> or closer
<etzerd> what should I do after I edit it?
<nomasteryoda> bqmassey, check the list here... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<Pici> etzerd: System>Administration>Software sources
<nomasteryoda> etzerd, do what Pici said
<Pici> etzerd: third party software tab.
<etzerd> thanks
<etzerd> let me try that
<racter> can i still use python 2.4 as my default python in gutsy?
<bqmassey> nomasteryoda: what's that link for?
<kavelot> I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 (desktop) on a new PC, but it crashes when loading the GUI... sometimes caps and scrollock blink... any hints?
<nomasteryoda> oh list of bugs
<nomasteryoda> there is a bug in the initrd scripts or some such for booting...
<nomasteryoda> i have the same issue here too
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> i rebooted earlier today but have not switched to tty1... nice one
<kavelot> hm, is it happening only on the 7.10?
<nomasteryoda> yup...
<nomasteryoda> will be fixed
<kavelot> ok, thanks
<nomasteryoda> devs are working it right now...
<nomasteryoda> bet my Feisty on it
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> i don't really like the way ff3 handles https in the address bar, but it lets you know its secure for sure
<boselecta> so it's a known issue?
<nomasteryoda> the tty?
<boselecta> yeah
<nomasteryoda> yup
<boselecta> OK thx.
<nomasteryoda> ubotu
<etzerd> Pici, since there's no ubuntuguide yet for version 7.10 how can I add the software to play DVD?
<boselecta> was burned by the evms mess lastnight too
<nomasteryoda> libdvdcss2
<Pici> The same way you did in feisty?
<nomasteryoda> seek on tha google and ye shall find
<lee__> Do rename the folder or File ?
<boselecta> what's the bug number for the tty?
<Geoffrey2> the MD5 checks out, so the ISO download is good...but I can't get Gutsy RC to load
<nomasteryoda> hangon
<WorkingOnWise> ok, It's probably realllly simple, but I cant figure it out! How do I lay a DVD movie in Totem? The help says it can, but when I do what help says, It doesn't see the dvd as a supported type??
<nomasteryoda> Bug #129910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in initramfs-tools "tty[1-6]  are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [Critical,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<nomasteryoda> there it is
<boselecta> thx
<nomasteryoda> ah, thank launchpad
<nomasteryoda> =D
<etzerd> pici?
<MTecknology> I'm having troubles with the keyring manager
<Pici> etzerd: ?
<boselecta> weird you can log in to them and do stuff but can't see anything
<addos> is rc1 unoptimized?
<etzerd> which of the 2 GUI that you think is best, Gnome or KDE?
<MTecknology> I try to use it, the login keyring has 3 blank entries and the default keyring is locked
<Pici> etzerd: I think it depends on your preferences.
<railz> i just installed gusty and have compiz working but can't find some of the window effects like minimize fire
<nomasteryoda> boselecta, ya it is weird...
<nomasteryoda> i use Xnest now... and screen
<etzerd> for your own experience since you know Linux, which one do you prefere?
<railz> do i not need to switch to emerald window manager for those effects?
<nomasteryoda> those work well
<nomasteryoda> etzerd, ubuntu
<Pici> etzerd: I prefer Gnome, but I always have a few terminal windows open to do stuff that way.
<usser> railz: no
<nomasteryoda> railz, you need to install ccsm
<usser> railz: install ccsm as nomasteryoda said
<railz> no pkg ccsm
<nomasteryoda> and the extras to get the coolness... =D
<Pici> compizconfig-settings-manager
<usser> railz: compiz-config-settings-manager
<nomasteryoda> thanks
<usser> :0
<nomasteryoda> i use it all the time but forget the name now... icons spoil my fingers
<etzerd> I think KDE look very similar to windows, I kind like prefere kde better than Gnome, but it seems like Gnome is the main GUI for the Linux operating system.
<nomasteryoda> nah
<nomasteryoda> that depends on the distro
<nomasteryoda> but the main reason for Gnome being so popular is its Freedom
<etzerd> Pici: one last question.
<usser> etzerd: that is actually not true
<nomasteryoda> kde uses trolltech's stuff
<Pici> etzerd: yesss?
<nomasteryoda> which is not free
<railz> i have compiz-config installed, and i chose burn but it's having no effect
<usser> etzerd: Linus uses KDE
<railz> so i thought gnome's window manager was still active instead of emerald
<lee__> '/home/lee/Desktop/firefox/firefox
<etzerd> what is the easier and quickest way to install the software that will allow you to play commercial DVD?
<nomasteryoda> railz, try this... Alt+F2 then type killall -9 compiz.real ... then start that again with "compiz --replace &
<nomasteryoda> without quotes
<lee__> limiao thats what i have for an exe file
<usser> etzerd: sudo apt-get install livdvdread3
<etzerd> usser: I agree
<nomasteryoda> then Alt+F2 emerald --replace &
<nomasteryoda> should work fine
<usser> etzerd: and then theres a script in that packages that downloads libdvdcss
<etzerd> since I'm new to linux that is why I asked so many question
<nomasteryoda> no problem etzerd
<etzerd> thanks usser
<railz> ok now i have emerald running
<nomasteryoda> k
<railz> i thought they added something to gutsy instead of having to do compiz --replace &
<_dan_> etzerd www.ubuntuguide.org is great for such questions, there is alot explained there
<nomasteryoda> ya
<LiMaO> lee__: now you have to open up a terminal and type 'sudo mv /home/lee/Desktop/firefox/firefox /usr/local/firefox32'
<railz> but burn still does not seem to be working
<nomasteryoda> its there, just wanted you to restart it
<nomasteryoda> hangon
<usser> etzerd: and then do sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<nomasteryoda> you need to edit the animations i think
<LiMaO> lee__: COPY and PASTE the command above, to avoid mispelling something
<railz> ah i see the prob
<railz> if i choose add burn the rest of the values are empty and it doesn't work
<nomasteryoda> i set burn for close window
<railz> but if i edit the default and change it it worked
<etzerd> usser I have an error that said "could not find livdvdread3"
<lee__> ok now i have a grapic that came up  and in the box i have a grahic up but theres one catch, unless i was to rename the file its self
<lee__> there is not 32
<usser> etzerd: my bad libdvdread3
<etzerd> ok thanks
<rabiddachshund> Is the mouse controlled by xorg?
<nomasteryoda> yea the setings are there
<nomasteryoda> rabiddachshund,
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> what mouse?
<usser> mouse is controlled by u :)
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> nice one usser
* usser bows :)
<rabiddachshund> lqtm. Sorry, I forgot to specify I'm on a laptop.
<nomasteryoda> rabiddachshund, is it a synaptics pad?
<lee__> No such file or directory
<rabiddachshund> It doesn't like my scroll wheel.
<nomasteryoda> or alps?
<_dan_> etzerd http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<rabiddachshund> yes.
<nomasteryoda> rabiddachshund, ah...
<LiMaO> lee__: oh lee.. for God's sake.. just type what i'm telling you to type
<nomasteryoda> rabiddachshund, there is a package to install to let you tweak it
<lee__> I did
<LiMaO> when you type that, it WILL CREATE the folder, and copy everything from firefox to firefox32
<lee__> oh ok
<rabiddachshund> gsynaptics?
<nomasteryoda> LiMaO, i think God would like the Chris tian edition of ubuntu
<LiMaO> you are not typing the command, you are trying to do it some other way
<nomasteryoda> rabiddachshund, that will help
<lee__> grr closing down the 2 boxes and the grapical box that popped up
<nomasteryoda> hang on rabiddachshund
<LiMaO> nomasteryoda: at least it would be bug free =P
<nomasteryoda> lol
<usser> christian edition would be full of prejudices
<usser> holy inquisition edition
<LiMaO> lol
<nomasteryoda> rabiddachshund,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<nomasteryoda> LOl
<Pici> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu+1.  Controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<nomasteryoda> +++
<nomasteryoda> ya love that
<nomasteryoda> we have a special edition for Muslims too now
<nomasteryoda> yet can't talk about it
<usser> polit correctness
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> so back to work
<usser> or whatever its called nowadays
<nomasteryoda> rabiddachshund, you see that file?
<rabiddachshund> ok. I'll try that.
<lee__> ok coppying and pasting this exaclty 'sudo mv /home/lee/Desktop/firefox/firefox /usr/local/firefox32'
<LiMaO> exactly
<nomasteryoda> the gsynaptics is limited, but will work... be sure to include the SHM part
<LiMaO> copy and paste that in a terminal window
<nomasteryoda>     Option  "SHMConfig"  "true"
<rabiddachshund> It works fine, it just doesn't recognize the scroll area.
<nomasteryoda> right
<nomasteryoda> this will get you going
<lee__> my sytem is the one messing up not me
<rabiddachshund> ah
<nomasteryoda> you can edit and add those control lines... Options
<LiMaO> lee__: there's no messing up on that step by step.. just have to type stuff.. =)
<LiMaO> lee__: do you want me to write a script that will do everything for you? automatically
<nomasteryoda>     Option  "UpDownScrolling"       "1"
<lee__> wate I see wahts happening
<procrastinator> hmm, i think this may have more to do with openoffice, but anyways, oo crashes anytime i try to edit a graph in calc as well as in a few other circumstances, any ideas why/similar experiences/fixes?
<nosrednaekim> sweetgutsy is getting nicer! 64 bit flash plugin is amazing, sound is great, wireless is awesome, thanks guys!!
<LiMaO> lee__: sorry? i didn't understand what you said
<rabiddachshund> ok. As long as I'm in xorg.conf, will the high screen resolution fix for feisty work in gutsy? (intel i810)
<usser> LiMaO: yea but the script has to be launched :)
<nomasteryoda> procrastinator, might be a java issue
<lee__> No such file or directorNo such file or directorNo such file or directorNo such file or directorNo such file or directorNo such file or directorNo such file or directorNo such filNo such file or directorNo such file or directorwahte or directorNo such file or directorNo such file or director
<nosrednaekim> rabiddachshund: yeah.. ti should
<lee__> waht the hell idint type that
<nomasteryoda> rabiddachshund, i use the i810 fix on mine... not the intel driver
<procrastinator> nomasteryoda: although not conclusive, i originally had the jre for oo disabled
<nomasteryoda> cause it did not work for me rabiddachshund
<LiMaO> usser: launched? where? hehe
<nomasteryoda> hmmm
<procrastinator> nomasteryoda: thinking the same thing, i enabled the jre and it still doesnt work
<lee__> that keyed in its self I didnt type that
<LiMaO> i can post it someplace for people to look at it
<nomasteryoda> procrastinator, i would try running as another user.... to see if the same thing happens
<lee__> its not letting go of that file cant be found
<nomasteryoda> if not, then some config file in your profile is hosing it
<LiMaO> lee__: i'm gonna write a script
<lee__> ok I followed that step
<lee__> ok
<nomasteryoda> LiMaO, on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<lee__> see if it is they syem, noever have I ever had this kind of issue
<LiMaO> lee__: then i'll post it on that paste site..
<LiMaO> the script will do everything for you
<nomasteryoda> just put the link in here
<lee__> normaly i can see the instructions
<LiMaO> lee__: wait a sec, i will write the script
<lee__> and follw through but every time I try to cut and paste the machine won't let it go once I selct something else
<LiMaO> lee__: by the way, delete the folders you created and the file you downloaded off the net
<lee__> ok
<rabiddachshund> nomasteryoda: you're talking about this, right? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-0e3051713171cb5d1bf49dc2dc7bea24eb9ed83e
<lee__> ok am doing soe
<lee__> including the pakage?
<nomasteryoda> yes but i had to use i810 instead of intel..
<nomasteryoda> at least on this d505
<rabiddachshund> ok. ty.
<nomasteryoda> i've been using that since Warty
<nomasteryoda> i get my 1450x1024
<LiMaO> lee__: yes, including the package
<LiMaO> lee__: the script will do everything
<rabiddachshund> :O
<nomasteryoda> using the 915resolution
<nomasteryoda> patch thing
<lee__> ok it just told me access denied while emptying the trash
<nomasteryoda> lee__, cause you deleted something as "root"
<rabiddachshund> 17" lappy = 1280x800.
<nomasteryoda> or while in sudo mode
<nomasteryoda> cool
<nomasteryoda> ya that willwork  on it i'm sure
<procrastinator> nomasteryoda: my problem seems to be very similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org-amd64/+bug/141049
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141049 in openoffice.org-amd64 "Openoffice calc 2.3 crashes when pressing the chart button (gutsy)" [Medium,Triaged] 
<procrastinator> nomasteryoda: although im not using amd64
<lee__> ok
<lee__> its delted
<nomasteryoda> procrastinator, sounds like it for sure
<lee__> what? i never placed...oooooo i see ok
<lee__> i git it
<lee__> I still cant get rid of the line:'sudo mv /home/lee/Desktop/firefox/firefox /usr/local/firefox32'
<lee__> out of my paste
<lee__> oh wait, jsut seen something that says clear
<lee__> eh no that clears the line
<lee__> what the..this stupid thing ha s a frigging meory of everything
<lee__> guys iam not attempting to flood but this is waht i get every time I use an arow key
<lee__> guys iam not attempting to flood but this is waht i get every time I use an arow key
<lee__> what the..this stupid thing ha s a frigging meory of everything
<procrastinator> nomasteryoda: just to let you know, i followed along with that bug report and switched back to human theme and it all works fine now
<lee__> eh no that clears the lineHow the hell do I clear its memory?
<procrastinator> thanks for the help anyways
<lee__> this like the saem thing in ffxi
<Psi-Jack> Wow. Gnome's REALLY changed since I last used it. heh
<lee__> any one any ideas on how to dlear "this memory" or waht ever it sdoing?
<lee__> oh wait never mind went back to simple composing
<lee__> ha heck tht didnt work either
<LiMaO> lee__: it'll keep everything you typed. that's ok
<lee__> my cut and pstes is all screwy
<lee__> ok..thats wierd I never had taht happend to me befor
<lee__> ecept in final fantasy
<lee__> I never expected that in this lol
<lee__> well guys using the aorw keys will creat a repeat of waht you said lol
<silent[ca] > kudos to the developers out there... OS looks very nice
<lee__> yes it does, but it will take me some time to learn it lol
<silent[ca] > lee__: first time on linux?
<Psi-Jack> Okay, what am I missing for Rhythmbox to play oggs?
<lee__> yeah, I used fiesty an gutsy biu this is my first on a 64 bit
<silent[ca] > Psi-Jack: try searching for gstreamer ogg plugins
<bintut> hello all..
<lee__> its a slightly diffeeerent beast
<bintut> ekiga app in gutsy amd64 always crashes
<silent[ca] > lee__: I find its a little faster, but I prefer 32 bit now for its compatibility
<lee__> LiMaO is writing a script for me seeing
<Psi-Jack> silent[ca] : I searched, but I don't see it.
<LiMaO> lee__: for you to use it =)
<silent[ca] > Psi-Jack: shouldnt rhythmbox play oggs by default? ogg is open source isnt it?
<lee__> Ill probably take on elook ant that script and  slap my face lol
<LiMaO> silent[ca] : what haven't you been able to run on 64bit?
<Psi-Jack> silent[ca] : Yes, and I would THINK so.
<lee__> Oh Ill back it up lol
<lee__> then stick it in a safe
<lee__> and I hope others lol
<silent[ca] > Psi-Jack: I would help you but I'm a little busy atm
<lee__> <silent[ca] >I was having graphical issues with 32
<lee__> <LiMaO>well this feature comes in handy lol so you dont have to keep typing in a name
* Psi-Jack nods.
<Psi-Jack> It's cool. I'm just seeing if anyone here knows, if they can think on it. WHILE I am still looking myself. ;)
<lee__> erg
<Psi-Jack> My MP3's work, but I have so few of those left. Most of my music files are all ogg these days.
<lee__> goes afk..this deserves a burger feed
<lee__> food
<silent[ca] > Psi-Jack: good, ogg is better
<lee__> mabe that will hlep lol
<Psi-Jack> Of course ogg is better.
<emet> you guys think the updated fglrx driver with AIGLX will make it into gutsy as an update\
<emet> ?
<LiMaO> lee__: what irc client are you using?
<bintut> $ ekiga
<bintut> ekiga: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libopal.so.2.2: undefined symbol: _ZN11PSafeObjectC2Ev
<lee__> Just a sec
<lee__> Konversatuion irc
<lee__> eh Konversation
<lee__> everythings in k lol
<Psi-Jack> heh. I just can't believe it. I used to be a major KDE lover for so long everytime I used X since KDE vs Gnome, today, I'm looking at Gnome going.. Wow.
<LiMaO> lee__: may i send you the script?
<lee__> eh i am running Kubunto
<lee__> sure
<LiMaO> do you know how to run it?
<lee__> no
<lee__> but if you tell me I am sure I can  reun it corectly
<Geoffrey2> I want to boot Gutsy from CD in text mode, so I can see what's happening that's causing a fatal error I'm getting.....I exited to the boot: prompt, what would I want to do next?
<lee__> let me guess the konsole
<Psi-Jack> I had too many problems with Kubuntu base install. it wasn't even funny anymore.
<lee__> ahh
<LiMaO> lee__: actually you will just have to double click the file
<lee__> now they tell me
<lee__> oh ok
<lee__> lol
<lee__> <LiMaO> I can do that much
<lee__> eh how will I know your sending it
<LiMaO> if anyone wanna have a look at the script, it's at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40488/
<LiMaO> lee__: you gotta accept the transfer
<LiMaO> er.. some window should pop up in your client
<lee__> I did I figured that out lopl
<Psi-Jack> Okay, wierd.
<lee__> seen a tab pop up on the lower page
<LiMaO> lee__: ok, you have the file. now double click it and choose to run it on terminal
<Psi-Jack> I closed Rythmbox and re-opened it, and it started playing oggs, for no apparent reason..
<lee__> its says its done
<LiMaO> lee__: ok, now you have to know where you saved the file to.. and double click it
<lee__> no
<silent[ca] > Psi-Jack: lol
<silent[ca] > Psi-Jack: that's ubuntu, troubleshooting made easy
* Psi-Jack chuckles.
<lee__> do I click it right where it is?
<Psi-Jack> I'm still wanting to know! When was it Gnome actually got to the point it was GOOD? LOL
* Psi-Jack grins.
<LiMaO> lee__: yes
<lee__> oh ok
<LiMaO> double click it
<LiMaO> and choose to run it
<LiMaO> you should run it, and not view it in a text editor
<Psi-Jack> I mean. Wow.. Win+E, zooms out to show my vwm's and I can even manipulate them. Not even OSX does THAT. ;)
<LiMaO> lee__: tell me when the script is done running, ok?
<lee__> its done and this is waht I have up...please forgive this line just this one time guys but I need a verification
<lee__> Reading package lists... Done
<lee__> Building dependency tree
<lee__> Reading state information... Done
<lee__> ia32-libs is already the newest version.
<lee__> Note, selecting ia32-libs instead of ia32-libs-gtk
<lee__> ia32-libs is already the newest version.
<lee__> linux32 is already the newest version.
<lee__> lib32asound2 is already the newest version.
<lee__> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<LiMaO> already, what else?
<lee__> is taht corect?
<LiMaO> it finishes there?
<lee__> yes
<LiMaO> doh, wait
<LiMaO> that first part is ok, but it shouldn't finish there
<lee__> eh tahts waht happend
<LiMaO> wait a sec, lemme send you a fixed version
<LiMaO> it's ok, it has finished checking that you have the needed stuff
<lee__> eh ok lol
<lee__> jsut a sec getitng burger off the thing
<Geoffrey2> I exited the graphical installer for Gutsy, and am staring at a "boot:" prompt, how can I get the computer to reboot from this point?
<lee__> <LiMaO> ok iam back
<LiMaO> lee__: accept the file transfer
<lee__> ok
<LiMaO> you should overwrite the old file
<bintut> hello all..
<LiMaO> lee__: now just double click it
<bintut> wengophone in gutsy amd64 has a buggy interface
<bintut> i can't resize it
<LiMaO> if you need to paste anything, paste on a private message to me, not the channel
<bintut> the borders are not showing properly
<lee__> eh in super user mode right?
<bintut> any other sip softphones in gutsy amd64 that is stable (at least)?
<LiMaO> lee__: yeah, that's better
<lee__> ok doing a selct all and
<lee__> there it goes lol
<lee__> ok guys this is only for verification on
<lee__> ok
<lee__> please for give me just htis one time
<lee__> root@kubuntu98632:~# sudo apt-get -y install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32 lib32asound2
<lee__> Reading package lists... Done
<lee__> Building dependency tree
<lee__> Reading state information... Done
<lee__> ia32-libs is already the newest version.
<LiMaO> lee__: don't write many lines on the channel
<lee__> oh oops ill never do taht again
<LiMaO> do you know how to write a private message?
<LiMaO> double click on my nickname
<lee__> sorry I chould have imd
<LiMaO> look at the tabs you have
<LiMaO> look at the tabs you have
<LiMaO> there will be one with my name
<LiMaO> type the text there
<LiMaO> lee__: can you read me???
<lee__> I can now
<lee__> sorry
<LiMaO> look at the tabs you have
<LiMaO> there will be one with my name
<LiMaO> type the text there
<bintut> i'm always keep on getting this message "the following packages have been kept back:"  how do i fix this?
<boselecta> bintut
<boselecta> you don't
<bintut> boselecta: why?
<lee__> no I cant read you
<lee__> I get this
<lee__> [20:38]  [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! (
<LiMaO> omg
<sleepynate> hehe
<sleepynate>  /msg nickserv register :)
<lee__> ehwhats taht mean?
<boselecta> well to be honest that's beyond me. but i just allowed update-manager to do it
<boselecta> s thing
<LiMaO> lee__: that means you are not registered with this irc server
<boselecta> and i was OK except for some bugs that weren't fixed as of last night.
<LiMaO> lee__: please let me help you in a different way
<lee__> yeah ok
<LiMaO> load a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install x11vnc'
<LiMaO> go do it now
<lee__> eh trying to register
<LiMaO> tell me when it's finished installing
<bintut> hhmmmm..
<boselecta> if you're not doing anything fancy you should be OK
<LiMaO> lee__: are you still with me?
<lee__> yeah and I got command not found
<lee__> but the entire script ran
<bintut> currently what i noticed with gutsy is that the ekiga is keep on crashing, the wengophone has a bug on its ui and that the border is not showing the right way, and lastly
<LiMaO> lee__: alright, if the script ran it's good
<LiMaO> now press ALT+F2
<LiMaO> (close all your firefox first)
<lee__> the script ran but that las comand line line lol
<lee__> didnt lol
<LiMaO> it's ok
<boselecta> OK so you're worried about bugs. best not to upgrade now, then.
<lee__> ok saaaving that script though
<LiMaO> don't worry
<LiMaO> the script did it all
<LiMaO> now you have to close ALL your firefox windows
<LiMaO> then hit ALT+F2 on your keyboard
<LiMaO> and a window will appear.. then you type firefox32 on that window
<Geoffrey2> any wild idea what loading the live CD of Gutsy would do to make Feisty unable to see my USB mouse?
<bintut> boselecta: i'm not worried. i just want to inform this channel that i am experiencing these bugs on my setup because i believe, there are lots of ubuntu developers in here
<lee__> ok I backed the scrpt up
<bintut> boselecta: honestly, i don't want to submit the bugs at launchpad because it requires me to create an account and other requirements to fill-in.
* bintut is lazy
<LiMaO> lee__: now close ALL your firefox windows... hit ALT+F2 and write firefox32 on the window that will appear
<rabiddachshund> where is the xorg.conf in gutsy?
<lee__> ok
<willwill> rabiddachshund$ /etc/X11/xorg.conf didn't
<LiMaO> rabiddachshund:  /etc/X11
<boselecta> i see. i was in here reporting bugs of my own earlier
<rabiddachshund> apparently not. :/
<rabiddachshund> I can't find it there
<lee__> it giving me a box
<LiMaO> rabiddachshund: type 'sudo find / -name "*xorg*"' on a terminal window
<lee__> to creat a profile
<LiMaO> lee__: just use the default profile
<lee__> ok
<LiMaO> rabiddachshund: the double quotes are important
<lee__> eh ok there is no default profile
<LiMaO> lee__: have you ever loaded firefox before?
<lee__> jsut key in /default or?
<lee__> no
<boselecta> is NSV video supposed to work automatically in Firefox?
<LiMaO> do
<lee__> it came with the system
<LiMaO> lee__: just cancel it
<LiMaO> yes man, but have you RAN firefox before?
<LiMaO> what were you using to browse sites on the internet??
<lee__> ok
<lee__> yes I ran it befor
<rabiddachshund> that's a lot of stuff. none of it is xorg.conf :\
<LiMaO> lee__: then create another profile
<lee__> ok
<LiMaO> type in anything
<rabiddachshund> I tried sudo gedit etc/X11/xorg.conf but it opened a blank document.
<LiMaO> lee__: be sure you have closed ALL other firefox windows
<buntunub> try gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LiMaO> rabiddachshund: try sudo find / -name "xorg.conf"
<rabiddachshund> ack! It's still searching.
<WorkingOnWise> is there a way to over ride the cpu speed? not overclock, just to be able to set it for 100% when it thinks it only needs 50%
<LiMaO> rabiddachshund: cancel that search with ctrl+c
<buntunub> he forgot the / in front of etc
<LiMaO> WorkingOnWise: yes, let me give you a link
<lee__> ehooo I found a window hiding lol
<lee__> ok redoing it
<LiMaO> lee__: oh may.. pay attention to instructions =/
<lee__> I did I haad way to many windows open
<WorkingOnWise> LiMaO: ok
<rabiddachshund> hm. /usr/share/xresprobe/xorg.conf ??
<LiMaO> WorkingOnWise: there's a panel applet that will show the frequency used. load it on any panel of yours.. right clicking on it will give you the option to choose the frequency
<willwill> join #ubuntu
<LiMaO> WorkingOnWise: or you may disable 'frequency scaling' on the bios
<willwill> sorry
<LiMaO> lee__: did it work now
<LiMaO> ?
<boselecta> no i had nullsoft video working from within firefox before upgrading and now it's not working
<boselecta> now i have some drawing for totem-plugin-viewer 2.20.0 but no video
<LiMaO> WorkingOnWise: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<lee__> keeps giving me acces denied because the folder or waht ever cant be written to
<bintut> boselecta: why not use mplayer and the corresponding plugin for firefox?
<allam> i have error 15 file not found and when i tried to edit menulist through live cd i see no thing the file is empty
<lee__> eh nothing in fire foxes folder
<boselecta> it could be that's how i got it working before (don't remember). surprised it's like this out of the box though
<DanaG> ARrgh, I can't see this computer's samba shares from anywhere, even from itself!
<LiMaO> lee__: open up a terminal window.. and type the following command      sudo chown -R lee:users /usr/local/firefox32
<boselecta> seems to me that mplayer was one of those packages that get left back?
<LiMaO> copy and paste it to avoid mispelling
<lee__> Iam ok...in super user mode or normal?
<LiMaO> superuser
<allam> i have error 15 file not found and when i tried to edit menulist through live cd i see no thing the file is empty
<LiMaO> allam: why would you want to edit the menus of a livecd?
<lee__> eh ok
<LiMaO> i mean, when using a livecd, just test it out.. if you like it, then install it
<lee__> keyd it in  didnt say fail nor written
<lee__> I guess its ok now lol
<LiMaO> lee__: yes, it's ok now.. now hit ALT+F2 again and run firefox32
<boselecta> installing now
<lee__> eh
<allam> no i have ubuntu and winxp inthe same hard when i reinstall win the mbr missed and the linix grub missed i tried to  reinstall it and i success to reinstall it but it show me error 15 file not found
<LiMaO> lee__: did it work now?
<lee__> i have a boucey ball
<lee__> and an hour gallss spinning
<lee__> and no
<wubuntu> hi, does anybody know how get the volume-key on a thinkpad to work?
<buntunub> anyone still having issues with dual monitor setups or random freezes?
<lee__> eh niothing on either
<buntunub> err.. random freezes with compiz enabled
<lee__> ok I got a box again that says create profile
<LiMaO> lee__: try restarting, then try again
<LiMaO> you probably have some stuff running in the background.. and old instance of firefox
<ezzieyguywuf> is anyone here running gutsy on a t60p?
<boselecta> bintut do you need both mplayer and mozilla-mplayer?
<bintut> boselecta: yes
<boselecta> seems like firefox can't find the plugin, but it's installed
<bintut> boselecta: mozilla-mplayer is an mplayer plugin to firefox
<bintut> boselecta: remove totem
<bintut> boselecta: on my laptop, i removed totem and rhythmbox because i don't like them
<bintut> boselecta: i'm still a die hard fan of mplayer and xmms
<lee__> ok its acting like i donot have permissions to wrti
<bintut> rhythmbox cannot read an audio cd
<boselecta> i'm sort of the same way. i can safely get rid of all of totem? (there are 4 packages installed relating to totem)
<Ltl> xtknight: an ion walks into a bar looking sad, bartender says, 'why so glum chum'? ion says, 'i think i lost an electron'! bartender says, 'are you sure?' ion says, Yes, i'm Positive.  /* excuse me ppl */
<boselecta> i guess libtotem-plparser7 is required
<lee__> in fact its not even showing me my file
* xtknight is confused
<lee__> i am re booting to see whats going omn
<Ltl> xtknight - you mentioned studying physics, just a joke :)
<Ltl> xtknight - that was in another channel though, my mistake.
<xtknight> Ltl, lol just channel change confused me
<Ltl> so is gutsy beta available as an .iso yet, all i see are dvd.iso's?
<Geoffrey2> after running lspci -vvnn, how can I figure out what a particular device listed in there is?
<Ltl> xtknight - yeah, ewps on that. i cant resist a physics joke myself.
<contrast83> Ltl: Not sure about the beta. The RC should be though, I just dl'd the Kubuntu one earlier today.
<lee__> yikes i had a crash and didnt even know it
<Ltl> Geoffrey2 - use lspci -vvv  or atleast one 'v'
<Ltl> contrast83 - ok, thank you
<lee__> ok trying that again
<contrast83> Ltl: np
<contrast83> Anyone know if the nVidia issues are gonna be resolved before release?
<frostburn> contrast83, elaborate?
<Ltl> Geoffrey2 - you might try sudo dmidecode  it shows lots of stuff.
<Geoffrey2> ATI Technologies Inc SB600 SMBus (rev 13)
<contrast83> frostburn: Sorry... KDM won't start with the prop. drivers on the 2.6.22-14 kernel, and I'm currently unable to switch to a TTY regardless of the kernel I boot into.
<Geoffrey2> Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8232
<frostburn> contrast83, that's odd, wait 5 days and find out, i suppose =] 
<lee__> ok i have fire fox lol
<lee__> eh an d a few screen changes too?
<Geoffrey2> whatever it is, Gutsy's not playing nice with it
<contrast83> Heh. Yeah... I hate the idea of having to go backwards to Feisty after Gutsy's been working mostly perfectly for me since Tribe 4. :-\
<lee__> eh i had to revamp so i could get flash
<lee__> on my 64 bit
<Geoffrey2> would SB mean that's the southbridge chipset?
<Ltl> Geoffrey2 - i have an ati600, and you might be right.
<lee__> well, i have no vids or any flash things
<DanaG> open hal-device-manager; that'll list a video card.
<lee__> hmm
<boselecta> bintut i have it working now. thanks
<WorkingOnWise> LiMaO: Just reconfigured the cpu appelet....sweet! Manual or auto cpu speed contron with 2 mouse clicks! thanks
<LiMaO> WorkingOnWise: you're welcome =)
<WorkingOnWise> do you know a simular trick for fan speed?
<Nuked> I get this message when updating
<Nuked> update-manager: Depends: update-manager-core (= 1:0.81) but 1:0.80 is to be installed
<bintut> boselecta: you're welcome
<LiMaO> WorkingOnWise: hmm no.. no fan speed manager =/
<Nuked> is this just an update gone bad or is it a different issue
<DanaG> Laptop or desktop?  Sensors are easy, but fan control is harder.
<DanaG> And there are no nice apps like Speedfan.
<earlmred> hmm
<earlmred> i wonder if the new vaio's with SSDs are compat out of the box with gutsy
<earlmred> they sure are hot laptops
<Oli``> Guys i'm on Gutsy and just applied the latest update and now all my window borders are MIA... any ideas on how to get them back?
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: laptop
<Nuked> no one knows?
<esac_> i was playing with compizconfig-settings-manager and somehow my desktop resized to approximately 75%. the outer edge is black. the weird part is that my mouse thinks the desktop is normal size. any ideas ?
<DanaG> Laptops are even worse, often.
<lee__> YAY I can can now view all my things in my msn space
<Nuked> esac did you maybe zoom into your desktop
<DanaG> Manufacturers don't often give direct fan speed control.
<DanaG> What brand?
<lee__> thatn you ...eh I saaaaved that script though
<esac_> Nuked: not intentionally, but rebooting didnt fix it
<lee__> this is cool I can view flah files
<lee__> on a 64 bit machine
<Nuked> esac I dont know much about compiz, but I know ctrl-alt-+ will zoom into your desktop
<lee__> oh heck I need to back this up
<Nuked> try ctrl alt -
<lee__> oh I am already here
<esac_> so i turned off desktop cube and it fixed it (although the screen needs to redraw so everything looks bad now)
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: this is an Averatec.... I'm greatful they gave me control of the boot order! :)
<lee__> so who else here is on a 64 bit machine
<WorkingOnWise> lee__: I am on AMD64 laptop
<moparisthebest> I take it this is for kubuntu+1 as well?
<esac_> what do i install for emerald themes ?
<moparisthebest> same as WorkingOnWise lee__ here
<WorkingOnWise> amd AND64 Ubuntu
<Ltl> lee__ i run feisty on x86_64
<WorkingOnWise> AND=AMD
<Nuked> moparisthebest: this is where #kubuntu tells you to go
<usser> lee__: iam
<Nuked> for gutsy related stuff
<lee__> I good person jsut showed me how to get the system to accept flash and java
<moparisthebest> didn't go in #kubuntu, went straight to #kubuntu+1 and then here :)
<lee__> on a 64 bit machine
<usser> lee__: neato :)
<lee__> but after restarting I lost the web link :(
<moparisthebest> lee__, I installed a 32 bit firefox, 32bit java, and 32 bit flash, and kept my 64-bit firefox as well
<lee__> yeah taht waht he showed me how to do
<moparisthebest> there is supposedly a wrapper for 32 bit plugins in a 64bit browser, but it never worked for me
<lee__> well I really needed it thoguh
<moparisthebest> nspluginwrapper i believe
<moparisthebest> so is gutsy gibbon rather stable now?
<Nuked> I just dont understand why I get this on an update : The following packages have unmet dependencies:  update-manager: Depends: update-manager-core (= 1:0.81) but 1:0.80 is to be installed
<moparisthebest> should I upgrade from fiesty?
<Nuked> moparisthebest: depends.... gutsy will be released on the 18th
<lee__> ok any one know some really good video editing software  fo r this beast
<moparisthebest> I know, I upgraded to fiesty when it was beta with no problem
<lee__> hmm Ill have to say thanks to the guy/or gall taht helped me
<Nuked> moparisthebest: then you answered your question
<moparisthebest> but I don't want to cripple my only currently working computer
<lee__> well one thigns for sure it sure renders well in 64 bit
<moparisthebest> i just wanted to check in here if there are any big issues left
<lee__> hu it all dissabperaed all of a sudden
<silent[ca] > am I right to conclude that gutsy does not have support for ndiswrapper?
<earlmred> hmm, just installed swiftweasel, hopefully maybe that'll solve my firefox crashing problems
<Nuked> no silent[ca] 
<silent[ca] > Nuked: it doesnt?
<moparisthebest> silent[ca] , for as long as I have used (k)ubuntu the repo ndiswrapper package has never worked
<moparisthebest> you just have to compile it yourself, and then it will be fine
<silent[ca] > moparisthebest: I compiled the latest build... didnt use the repos
<moparisthebest> i don't see why it shouldn't work then
<Nuked> silent[ca] : read this
<Nuked> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3518952
<silent[ca] > my wireless card is detected through ndiswrapper, however it doesnt appear in my system>networking
<silent[ca] > device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<buntunub> make sure you blacklist the native bcm43xx
<moparisthebest> that bcm43xx is a real pain
<Nuked> silent[ca] : http://blog.sandipb.net/2007/10/08/giving-up-on-bcm43xx-in-gutsy-beta/
<moparisthebest> yes, I was just going to say what buntunub said
<moparisthebest> i have to do the same thing
<usser> lee__: kino is pretty good for video editing
<buntunub> follow the wireless in 5 minutes or less guide
<Demortes> Hey, anyone know if 7.10 will fix the Realtek NIC issue?
<alex_mayorga> anyone using a bluetooth PAN, that can show me how-to do it?
<lee__> cool
<lee__> kino where do I get that at?
<Nuked> why do I keep getting a message telling me that update manager update fails
<lee__> <usser> where do I get kino at?
<Demortes> Anyone here know if the Realtek NIC issue is resolved in 7.10?
<lee__> oh eh I found it lol
<Nuked> Demortes: Ive had a realtek card for a long time and I have never had issues with it
<Nuked> Demortes: only once when windows update updated the card driver to a windows only version
<moparisthebest> Demortes, all of my computers have realtek NIC's
<Demortes> Oddly enough, me either, however one time I installed Ubuntu through Wubi.... and suddenly the NIC isn't initialized, not recognizing IPv4
<Demortes> It seems common enough, I found thousands of hits on Google when I searched for it
<moparisthebest> strange
<Demortes> I can reload, and never see the problem again
<Nuked> very strange
<Nuked> might be  a wubi issue
<Demortes> Nope
<Demortes> Others reported it as a full installation issue
<Demortes> I have a question, if Windows updates it to a Windows only driver, how's that affect Ubuntu?
<Demortes> Ubuntu uses it's own drivers...
<Nuked> Demortes: because it somehow changes the firmware on the card to operate solely with windows
<Nuked> I dont know the specifics.. I just know that that was indeed the problem, and I had to rollback the windows driver
<Demortes> Hmm... now that I think about it, I did download the update from Windows update.
<an0malist> hello
<esac> where can i get emerald themes for gutsy ?
<Demortes> However it's worked afterward too
<Nuked> roll it back and see what happens demortes
<Nuked> if the issue persists, see a doctor
<Demortes> I reinstalled, so I will have to wait until I'm not in VNC to do that
<an0malist> trying to install vmware-player in sypantic but it says it can't find a dependency
<usser> esac: beryl-themes.org kde-look.org
<wastedfluid> Hi guys.. before the upgrade, I could s2ram --force, and s2disk perfectly.. but now, after the rc upgrade.. s2disk is broke(s2disk: Could not stat the resume device file), and s2ram is just gone.
<usser> esac: gnome-look.org should have it too
<Nuked> Demortes: I dont remember the name of the card because im not on my other box, But in my case, it was a problem with the windows driver and not ubuntu
<Demortes> If I remember right, it was 8139?
<Demortes> Hold on, let me check my device manager
<an0malist> what repositories are recommended other than the ones installed by default?
<Nuked> Yes demortes I think it was
<DanaG> Where are you, country-wise?
<Demortes> It is, Nuked.
<usser> an0malist: mediubuntu would be a pretty useful repo
<an0malist> do I just need the server name?
<Nuked> Demortes: it may very well be the driver
<an0malist> anyone have vmware-player?
<Demortes> Well, here's something interesting. I can tell if it wont work if the DHCP signal isn't detected in the setup process... also, no IPv4 address is EVER assigned, but network manager states 0.0.0.0,
<usser> an0malist: i do why?
<Demortes> When I do some command related to networking, I get the green LED on the integrated NIC to come on, but no activity and it's not recognized.
<Nuked> Demortes: I had that problem im sure its the driver now
<Demortes> The windows driver?
<usser> an0malist: mediubuntu repo faq http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<an0malist> how do I get the vmware-player-kerlnel-modules package?
<Nuked> Demortes: yeah
<Demortes> Well, I'll see.
<Demortes> I'll report back if it seems to be the issue, hope that I have a restore point before that... or at least driver rollback
<Nuked> best of luck Demortes
<usser> an0malist: ooh i have player with vmware workstation and it compiled one for me
<usser> an0malist: i guess module should be in the repo
<Demortes> Thanks for the help. Looking forward to testing 7.10, if only Wubi would allow it to be downloaded instead of 7.04
<an0malist> usser: nope.. it doesn't appear to be..
<DanaG> Oh yeah, ndiswrapper DOES work with wired drivers, if it comes down to that.
<usser> an0malist: take a look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-player-kernel-2.6.15/+bug/124775 apparently its not yet packaged
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124775 in vmware-player-kernel-2.6.15 "No kernel modules for the 2.6.22 kernel" [High,Confirmed] 
<an0malist> bummer
<an0malist> no idea how else to get it.. hehe
<usser> an0malist: try to get player from vmware site
<usser> an0malist: installation is pretty straightforward and it compiles a module for u
<an0malist> oh nice
<bintut> gtg now
<LiMaO> lee__: are you there? how's everything?
<chequers> hi all, I have a slightly strange issue with my WLAN on gutsy beta. I can browse the net fine (connected to it now), but I cannot ping any device on my home LAN... including the router
<usser> chequers: can u ping localhost?
<chequers> yes
<usser> chequers: what does ifconfig have to say
<usser> chequers: and sudo route
<chequers> I can also see the MAC address of the router
* chequers looks
<usser> pastebin
<chequers> ok
<chequers> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40494/
<chequers> eth1 is the wlan
<usser> chequers: wow
<usser> chequers: i see your eth0 is up too
<usser> chequers: sudo ifdown eth0 if u dont use it
<chequers> no, it's just manually configured
<chequers> ok
<usser> chequers: why?
<chequers> because it's easier to use a static IP on my LAN when it's in use
<chequers> sometimes I connect to networks without DHCP servers & all forced IPs
<usser> chequers: oh ok
<chequers> ahh, bingo
<chequers> if I set eth0 back to dhcp configuration ping starts working for the lan
<usser> chequers: so there were two routes that apparently lead to the same gateway
<chequers> and it was trying the first only?
<lee__> eh it keeps failing on the avi
<usser> chequers: probably
<usser> chequers: so u connected through wlan now?
<usser> chequers: or both?
<chequers> just the wlan
<usser> chequers: so the ping works?
* chequers is sitting outside
<usser> chequers: oh :)
<chequers> yep thanks
<chequers> I can access all my shares again :)
<usser> chequers: but this is still kinda strange u shouldnt have had internet oh well
<usser> :)
* chequers will just hope this problems never presents again and ignore
<lee__> <LiMaO>ah yes i am here lol
<chequers> thanks for your help usser
<usser> chequers: no problem
<lee__> and i can view th pics on my msn spaace now lol
<lee__> I owe you a big thank you
<lee__> I saved taht script wll it work If I ever have to relaod it some time?
<lee__> <LiMaO>thank you
<lee__> eh ok can i back my sytem up to a rom?
<LiMaO> lee__: yes it will work.. do you have flash and java now?
<lee__> OHyea
* usser good news for people who like bad news
<LiMaO> lee__: very nice. i had to leave for a while and thought you didn't get it working
<LiMaO> it's nice to see it's all good now =)
<lee__> no, i got it working bu t i stayed to say thanks...hm now i need to burry my face in some code later lol
<lee__> so i can help others
<lee__> the other thing, al though i personally hate it..is i m on an online school for ms certification
<lee__> but, i am liking this a lot better
<LiMaO> =)
<LiMaO> you'll love it, that's for sure
<LiMaO> linux is great
<lee__> heck if something breaks in windows, there isnt gluing it baack to geather lol
<LiMaO> and man, i feel happy for helping you
<LiMaO> =)
<lee__> <LiMaO>it turnd out waht caused all this issue was something had crashed
<lee__> and i wsnt aware of it
<lee__> but it is still giving me that error
<LiMaO> that's why i asked you to reboot.. that would clean up anything that was messed up
<LiMaO> which error?
<lee__> in thta I can't write to certan folders
<lee__> eh just a sec
<LiMaO> ok =)
<lee__> hmm the resart must have taken the area out lol
<LiMaO> yay, just configured mplayer + mplayer plugin =)
<LiMaO> lee__: so, no errors, everything is fine.. that's just great!
<LiMaO> =D
<lee__> eh which one lol
<lee__> yeah
<lee__> hmm the 64 bitss been stable
<lee__> <LiMaO>oh are you supose to be able to open ms docs lol?
<lee__> cause i just open all of moms an even th oldies
<Leonekl> hello folks
<lee__> i am taking a 32 bit version up to moms on live cd
<lee__> and se just how much it will do
<lee__> hi
<Leonekl> is it possible to upgrade gutsy tribe 5 to release candidate version of ubuntu 7.10?
<lee__> eh try
<lee__> updaaate-manager -d
<lee__> minus my bad spelling
<lee__> lol
<lee__> update-manager -d
<Leonekl> it says system is up to date
<lee__> in your console
<lee__> eh there should be an upgrade option
<Leonekl> unless i did an update that already has the Release candidates already in it?
<lee__> <LiMaO>you can have this on elol
<Leonekl> i already have TRIBE 5
<lee__> hmm
<lee__> I had fiesty
<Leonekl> just wanna upgrade it to RC
<Leonekl> yeah i hear ya
<Leonekl> it worked
<Leonekl> the new one that just came out on the 11th
<Leonekl> has some new things
<Leonekl> im guessing the update applied itself
<lee__> oh oy aught to try the 64 bit..some say good some say bad
<lee__> but there's always a work around lol
<lee__> hmm can't do tht with ms though
<lee__> Well, mr soft i just saved me 300 bucks ona 64 bit system
<lee__> or is it 200
<rredd4> LiMaO  I have gutsy now...
<lee__> congrats
<LiMaO> rredd4: how's it going? hope it's all fine
<rredd4> LiMaO  when the install did partitions, why did it call the hd a sda drive.  I windows ide drive
<rredd4> install was great
<rredd4> no problems
<LiMaO> sda = scsi drive? sata...
<rredd4> yeah
<rredd4> i have ide
<rredd4> not sda
<LiMaO> that's strange hehe
<murlidhar> installed RC and my booting takes ages after the grub menu without the startup screen what to do ?
<rredd4> I thought it was formatting a mac scsi drive
<rredd4> weird
<LiMaO> rredd4: are you running 64bit or 32?
<rredd4> not sure
<rredd4> how do i tell] 
<rredd4> i think 32
<rredd4> is there a way to find out
<lee__> <LiMaO>http://lee986321.spaces.live.com/?lc=1033 thislink is the reason why I need it so bad lol
<LiMaO> type uname -a in the terminal
<LiMaO> and tell me what it says
<rredd4> Linux waykool 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Wed Oct 10 06:00:47 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<LiMaO> 32bit
<lee__> hmm
<LiMaO> btw, i like your computer name hehe
<lee__> have him check his bios
<rredd4> waykool
<LiMaO> no need to check bios
<lee__> I knoticed taht was off
<rredd4> !!
<rredd4> so why sda?
<cwillu> is there any way to disable the xrandr stuff for the radeon driver?
<lee__> Linux kubuntu98632 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Wed Oct 10 05:28:36 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<macogw> nobody's leeching the rc torrents
<macogw> im seeding, but there's leechers
<lee__> hmmm waht aare you seeding?
<macogw> gutsy rc desktop and alternate isos for i386 and amd64
<rredd4> what processor do I need for x86_64?
<bascule> is 64 bit worth running on core 2 duos?
<lee__> an emt64
<rredd4> but it says x86
<rredd4> not amd
<lee__> wait an EM64T
<rredd4> oohh
<lee__> tahts an intell one
<rredd4> i have a p4 2.4 ghz
<lee__> I can see why my pc cost me just over a grand lol
<lee__> hmm just a sec
<macogw> rredd4: amd64 is just the name because amd did it before intel did
<rredd4> ok
<murlidhar> installed RC and my booting takes ages after the grub menu without the startup screen what to do ?
<rredd4> so why did rc install show sda when I am using a ide drive?
<rredd4> bug?
<rredd4> used desktop install
<cosmo_>  is the procedure pretty much the same on gutsy as it was on fiesty for enabling dual monitors?
<usser> rredd4: i dont think hd*  notation is used at all anymore
<cosmo_> as far as modifying the xorg.conf
<murlidhar> rredd4: same case with me and i am using ide drive . somebody told me it does not matter . so  no problem
<murlidhar> :0
<murlidhar> :0
<murlidhar> :)
<rredd4> usser  that could be confusing
<rredd4> ok
<usser> rredd4: everything is treated as scsi
<rredd4> any way  the install worked ok
<usser> rredd4: i think every linux distro does that nowadays
<lee__> Linux kubuntu98632 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Wed Oct 10 05:28:36 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lee__> oh I amrunning 2.80 dual threading
<macogw> rredd4: libata was updated in feisty to get rid of hd* because sd* works better. people complained and they reverted.  this time the upgrade is forced.
<rredd4> as long as it works!!!
<rredd4> i don't care what they call it!!!!
<rredd4> lets see if open office works
<rredd4> yup
<murlidhar> where can i find my grub menu??
<usser> murlidhar: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<murlidhar> thnks
<lee__> waht is 36 bits physical and 48 virtual mean?
<lee__> any how
<lee__> <LiMaO>did you get a chnace to see that sight lol?
<murlidhar>  i have a desktop pc and i don't want to get bluetooth services activated during boot . What should i do?
<lee__> eh remove it
<murlidhar> how do i remove the bluetooth services during startup
<lee__> th e device
<lee__> ooh
<bascule> system -> administration services
<bascule> turn it off
<murlidhar> :)
<lee__> is cleaning his icons
<cosmo_> is there a way to renable konqer rather than dolphin?
<usser> cosmo_: i didnt find it
<osmosis> so if compiz fusion is turned off by default on my intel based video chipset, then how do I turn it on? should I turn it on ?
<usser> cosmo_: i guess we stuck with that ugly file manager
<lee__> what the hech is GwenView?
<lee__> oooooh ok
<lee__> i can changy the iconnys
<silent[ca] > how do I get gutsy to detect my sound device? The device was detected on default install but did not function. I compiled the latest alsa build and installed and the card is no longer detected.
<rredd4> i like the search applet!!
<bascule> osmosis: turn it on by running compiz --replace , assuming it's installed of course
<silent[ca] > oh wow
<silent[ca] > compiz is amazing, how do I get the cube?
<usser> silent[ca] : ccsm turn on cube and cube rotate
<silent[ca] > usser: in console?
<usser> silent[ca] : type ccsm in console yes it'll bring compiz setup
<underwatercow> is it reasonable to assume that the RC will not change in the next 6 days?
<silent[ca] > usser: how do I use the cube, its enabled now
<usser> silent[ca] : ctlr+alt+mouse
<silent[ca] > usser: its not working :(
<usser> silent[ca] : hm other effects work?
<silent[ca] > usser: the windows wobble.. but the screen darkened when I did the ctrl alt thing
<silent[ca] > is it supposed to zoom out or something?
<usser> silent[ca] : yes
<silent[ca] > on ctrl+alt
<silent[ca] > ?
<usser> silent[ca] : no when u press ctrl+alt and click left mouse button it'll zoom out
<silent[ca] > wooow
<silent[ca] > ok yeah its working
<silent[ca] > lol
<silent[ca] > doesn't zoom out, however.
<silent[ca] > just rotates
<gunashekar> hi
<usser> silent thats nothing u can do stuff like this: ftp://whom.homeunix.org/snapshot3.png
<osmosis> bascule: when I run  compiz --replace ...it says, Blacklisted, aborting.
<usser> silent[ca] : go to rotate cube settings and play with Zoom slider
<osmosis> what to do ?
<silent[ca] > usser: I am thouroughly impressed.. *bows to the power of compiz*
<silent[ca] > now if only my sound card was detected
<usser> silent[ca] : hm use 5ch?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey everyone!
<usser> silent[ca] : i dont care about sound much so when mine wasnt recognized i pulled out my old cheap pci card
<rredd4> when I do cntrl-alt left click nothing happens
<silent[ca] > usser: laptop
<usser> silent[ca] : bugger
<MilhousePunkRock> Is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-386 on the CD of the RC?
<silent[ca] > usser: I'm not too concerned though, it's worked before
<silent[ca] > usser: it will work again
<underwatercow> Does anyone know why I have two "Desktop" options in my Places menu and how I fix it?
* usser someday... someday :))
<cosmo_> now that I have it istalled how do I access the compiz options window?
<cosmo_> oops wrong chanel
<Redneck|Ubuntu> need RC help :/
<Redneck|Ubuntu> i would like to know how to get it and such
<cdm10> Redneck|Ubuntu: http://ubuntu.com/testing
<rredd4> do i have to restart x to get the cube to work?  ccsm is installed
<usser> rredd4: no
<rredd4> control alt left mouse does nothing
<usser> rredd4: did u enable the cube plugins?
<rredd4> in ccsm?
<usser> rredd4: yes
<rredd4> yes, desktop cube and rotate cube is selected
<silent[ca] > usser: its bouncing on a table now!
<silent[ca] > how do I undo?
<silent[ca] > O_O
<usser> silent[ca] : bouncing on a table??? wtg?
<usser> silent[ca] : what is?
<usser> rredd4: other effects works?
<silent[ca] > its rolling on the table
<silent[ca] > the cube
<silent[ca] > oh, its reflection
<usser> silent[ca] : ahah, try ctrl+alt+arrow down
<silent[ca] > dude its messing with my mind
<usser> silent[ca] : dont loooook!!
<usser> lol
<usser> i dunno, try restarting compiz
* silent[ca]  runs away and hides
<silent[ca] > its just too good
<usser> silent[ca] : what did u do that it started this?
<silent[ca] > good overload
<usser> oh
<silent[ca] > sorry, I'm used to windows
<usser> lol
<rredd4> usser don't think so
<Redneck|Ubuntu> what does this mean?
<Redneck|Ubuntu> (gksudo:7252): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<Redneck|Ubuntu>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<usser> rredd4: run compiz --replace from console and pastebin the output
<rredd4> Checking for Xgl: not present.   No whitelisted driver found  aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<usser> rredd4: what videocard do u have?
<rredd4> nvidia geforce 4 mmx
<rredd4> worked on fiesty
<usser> rredd4: did u install the restricted driver?
<rredd4> nvidia
<rredd4> o
<usser> rredd4: do glxinfo | grep direct
<rredd4> no
<silent[ca] > this is absolutely beautiful
<usser> silent[ca] : did u try fire paint and window minimize animations?
<usser> silent[ca] : window grouping is useful tpp
<silent[ca] > usser: nah, gonna focus on audio now
<silent[ca] > usser: one more thing, how do I make my cube translucent?
<usser> silent[ca] : there's an option in desktop cube
<usser> transparent cube
<rredd4> usser  direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<usser> rredd4: the driver is not installed
<usser> rredd4: do sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<rredd4> ok  ty
<usser> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<usser> sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-source
<usser> sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common sorry
<rredd4> ok
<rredd4> usser  it won't let me do the last command, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)  E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rredd4> all i have open is x chat and terminal
<tritium> rredd4: update-manager is running in the background
<tritium> it'll occasionally interfere with command-line apt* operations
<usser> rredd4: check if u have synaptic open
* usser makes some tea
<rredd4> its not
<rredd4> only xchat and terminal
<tritium> rredd4: I just told you...
<rredd4> update manager is not open, at least so I can see it
<rredd4> i understand
<tritium> rredd4: I didn't say it was open
<rredd4> its running in the background
<rredd4> got it
<rredd4> its interfering with what I am doing
<rredd4> hmm
<rredd4> tritium can I turn it off
<tritium> rredd4: you can grep the process list for apt, and kill those that are running, if you like
<ChaosParser> Has anyone ever used a Sony Walkman Video MP3 Player with ubuntu?
<rredd4> brb
<contrast83> ChaosParser: I haven't, but what's your question?
<ChaosParser> contrast83: That was my question.  ;)
<contrast83> Ohh. Usually questions like those are followed by something like, "Does it work ok?" :-)
<ChaosParser> contrast83: Well yeah.  But it really doesn't make sense to ask that of someone that hasn't used one, now does it?
<contrast83> Well, one can gauge the likelihood of whether it'll work under Linux based on a couple of things. ;-)
<contrast83> Have you used it under Windows?
<contrast83> ChaosParser: Or are you just researching a potential purchase?
<ChaosParser> contrast83: I haven't bought it yet.  But, since Sony tends to go for USB mass storage mode, it apparently works with Ubuntu.  I finally found an article on it.  :)
<ChaosParser> contrast83: I'm desparately trying to justify spending 50 less on 10 times less space than an ipod ;D
<contrast83> Yeah. Even if they were cheaper, I wouldn't buy an iPod.
<macogw> i want a sansa
<macogw> theyre rockboxable
<macogw> and i dont need 30gb of storage
<macogw> so i can sell my zen
<ChaosParser> The Sony Walkman I want is 199 for 8 gigs... but Cnet says it has amazing audio quality.
<usser> sansa dont support ogg
<ChaosParser> And sony offers accident damage protection, cheap.  That alone is worth it.
<macogw> wow what a coincidence
<macogw> i was just reading about how Arthur Dent and Fenchurch had sex above the clouds while flying and a 747 went by and then they repeated the experience the next night with Sony Walkmen
<macogw> (So Long and Thanks For All the Fish)
<osmosis> what is an EFI System Partition?
<macogw> Elephant Firing Imminent Partition
<ChaosParser> macogw: Hitchhikers guide, eh?
<macogw> it's 3am and i'm reading Douglas Adams, what can i say?
<ChaosParser> macogw: Eh, no worries.  That was a refreshingly discordian response.
<usser> yea good movie
<usser> err book
<macogw> it's not possible to read Douglas Adams and not so something horribly silly
<macogw> heh
<ChaosParser> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EFI_System_Partition
<ChaosParser> osmosis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EFI_System_Partition
<gunashekar> can anyone suggest which is better ? KDE or gnome?
<usser> KDE
<macogw> do you like options or simplicity?
<ChaosParser> gunashekar: Are you trying to start a war?  Gnome is my vote.
<macogw> if the latter, the former; if the former, the latter
<usser> good news for all people who like bad news
<gunashekar> u mean gnome has more options?
<usser> kde is actually more customizable
<gunashekar> no war ChaosParser
<gunashekar> just learning from your experience
<macogw> gunashekar: no no
<macogw> options or simplicity
<ChaosParser> gunashekar: To be fair, I haven't used KDE that much.  So I'm partial to Gnome because I know Gnome.
<gunashekar> ChaosParser: fair nough
<macogw> oh dang i got them backwards
<ChaosParser> But, I think Gnome is prettier.
<macogw> sorry about that one
<macogw> ChaosParser: me too
<gunashekar> macogw:  ok u say KDE has more options and Gnome is simpler
<macogw> yes
<ChaosParser> Oye vey.  With Compiz now installed, how many more damn options do you need?
<macogw> if you want to give it to your computer illiterate parent, i vote gnome
<macogw> my mother says it's easier than windows
<macogw> and faster
<gunashekar> ok will continue using Kubuntu then, some how i liked the look and feel of gnome
<ChaosParser> Then do with Ubuntu.
<ChaosParser> *go
<contrast83> gnome and kde can both be made to look pretty much however you want. i'll never understand people who say one looks better than the other.
<FunnyLookinHat> Has anyone else randomly lost their icons in openoffice??
<FunnyLookinHat> Mine are all gone, haha
<FunnyLookinHat> Now I just have buttons with text
<macogw> i dislike qt themes
<macogw> gtk 1 as well
<contrast83> macogw: how many have you tried?
<gunashekar> ok contrast83 i agree, just that i'm a slow learner
<ChaosParser> contrast83: Every time I have configured KDE, I have still be left with the feeling that there is something incomplete about KDE.  Gnome feels more finished.
<macogw> um whatever's included in kubuntu and opensuse
<ChaosParser> *been
<macogw> i also couldnt figure out how to rid myself of the damn window list in the kde panel
<contrast83> macogw: by default? yeah, the ones that come included aren't that great. i'll admit that.
<contrast83> macogw: qtcurve, serenity or baghira, among others, look fantastic though
<macogw> i installed kubuntu-desktop and as i started it up i was going "ugh ugly cant stand looking at all this damn blue"
* MrMazda can't get too much blue
<macogw> i quite love EFL though
<macogw> i want black or red
<contrast83> i'll agree with that. :-)
<macogw> black and blue's ok
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<macogw> black and red is good
* contrast83 wishes E17 was in Gutsy's repos.
<macogw> black and green is good as well
<macogw> black and silver too
<macogw> i havent looked to see if there are gutsy repos for e17 yet
<macogw> but i havent upgraded my e17 since feisty
<macogw> it works just fine on gutsy though
<contrast83> i've been using a Debiam Unstable repo for E17. Works fine so far.
<localgod11> how will the conversion to compufision (supposedly included with gutsy work)
<contrast83> There's one for Edgy also, but it hasn't been updated in nearly a year.
<macogw> usser: sansa support rockbox which supports ogg
<localgod11> : will the transition from fiesty (with beryl) to gutsy be smoth?
<usser> macogw: is it easy to install?
<localgod11> rockbox is really cool
<ChaosParser> localgod11: yeah.  It'll remove beryl completely, actually.
<contrast83> localgod11: Beryl and C-F can both be installed, so I wouldn't see that causing problems.
<jussi01> !compiz | localgod11
<ubotu> localgod11: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<usser> macogw: aww i'd really buy sansa their players look solid
<localgod11> what about all my settings?
<usser> too bad i made my choice already :)
<macogw> usser: i dont know i've yet to try.  its nice to use
<contrast83> localgod11: should be fine
<ChaosParser> jussi01: Do you actually read questions, or do you just randomly ubotu everything?  That doesn't help him at all.
<macogw> my DAP doesnt support rockbox :(
<localgod11> lol
<usser> o well off to sleep
* contrast83 was thinking the same thing as ChaosParser
<jussi01> ChaosParser: Yes I do. It does help him if he reads the link...
<usser> see you guys good luck with... things
<localgod11> damn thats kinda harsh man its 3 am
<ChaosParser> localgod11: The Dist-Upgrade completely removed Beryl on my PC.  Including settings.
<macogw> sometimes TFM doesnt eally work
<localgod11> fugg
<macogw> ChaosParser: weird. i manually removed my beryl
<contrast83> ChaosParser: So ~/.beryl/settings is no longer there?
<localgod11> the damn thing had about ten thousand setting it took me hours to adjust them all!
<ChaosParser> contrast83: Nope.
<contrast83> ChaosParser: Very strange. I assumed a dist-upgrade wouldn't touch anything in $HOME
<localgod11> but gutsy will just down load i dont have to do anything?
<ChaosParser> contrast83: I was suprised when it started removing beryl, and emerald, but its not like I could argue with it.
<localgod11> chaos did u install using a cd?
<contrast83> ChaosParser: Were they from a third-party repo?
<localgod11> i mean upgrade?
<ChaosParser> localgod11: Nope.  I installed Beryl from the repos.
<ChaosParser> Ack.
<ChaosParser> localgod11: No, I just upgraded.
<localgod11> third-party repo? wait its gonna remove my 3rd party repos to?
<localgod11> fug
<ChaosParser> contrast83: I installed Beryl from add/remove, actually.
<macogw> dist-upgrade doesn't, to my knowledge, purge anything
<macogw> just remove
<macogw> can you do "dpkg -l beryl" and tell me what the first column's letter is?
<contrast83> localgod11: I think it's recommended to comment out the 3rd-party repos in your sources.list when dist-upgrading
<ChaosParser> macogw: No packages found matching beryl.
<contrast83> localgod11: And whatever packages they contained that aren't in the official repos will be removed, but you can always reinstall them once it's done.
<macogw> ...
<ChaosParser> macogw: I told you.  It removed it.
<ChaosParser> : is not a n00b.
<macogw> ChaosParser: dpkg isnt that mundane
<macogw> dpkg knows when someone was previously installed
<localgod11> news to me
<slackgenbuntoo> i'm having trouble making my rt onboard sound go, who do i need to kill to get it working?
<macogw> it lists p if it was purged, u if "unknown" and r to removed packages
<ChaosParser> macogw: Do you not believe that's what it says?  would you like a screen shot?
<macogw> i mean when someTHING was previously installed
<localgod11> did i just get called a newb
<macogw> youre certain you didnt have old compiz not beryl before?
<localgod11> i mean i am but im still askin
<contrast83> lol
<macogw> for instance, i purged beryl and get this
<localgod11> i did
<macogw> http://pastebin.ca/735006
<slackgenbuntoo> i haven't previously used the onboard sound, but i moved the sound card i ws using to another compy
<ChaosParser> macogw: I'm not an idiot.  Last week I did the following, in the following order:  Reinstalled XP MCE from a recovery disc.  Reinstalled Feisty.  Used Envy to install Nvidia drivers, Installed Beryl FROM THE ADD/REMOVE panel. Installed emerald with an apt-get   Never installed anything compiz.   Upgraded and it REMOVED beryl.
<macogw> thats very very odd
<jussi01> slackgenbuntoo: what is your onboard sound card?
<macogw> i suppose a new version of the upgrader could be set to do that :-/
<ChaosParser> Here, I'll even upload you a screen shot.
<contrast83> ChaosParser: I know you probably don't want to hear this, but is there any particular reason you still want to use Beryl?
<macogw> was emerald removed?
<macogw> emerald is usable by CF
<localgod11> i dont know whether to be happy that it does leave stuff behind or worried about what else its gonna take
<localgod11> contrast: i dont think thats the point
<ChaosParser> contrast83: Oh, I'm not using Beryl now.  I have Gutsy on all my PCs now, with Compiz.
<contrast83> localgod11: i know.
<localgod11> ok
<contrast83> :-)
<jmg> whats envy?
<jussi01> !envy | jmg
<ubotu> jmg: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<slackgenbuntoo> jessi01 it's the onboard realtek sound
<contrast83> lol
<jussi01> slackgenbuntoo:
<localgod11> lmao
<macogw> localgod11: it doesnt leave files (well, if you remove the settings are saved, but purge deletes those), just keeps a listing in the database.  that's how vrms can mark "packages with statuses other than intalled"
<jussi01> slackgenbuntoo: does it work with the normal kernal?
<localgod11> um.....whats a purge
<ChaosParser> jmg: Ignore that.  It's terrible.   Envy is a fantastic script that installs your video drivers for you.   Provided you remember to remove those drivers before upgrading the kernel, its fine and I have never had an issue with it on over 10 individual PCs.
<localgod11> <-------newb
<slackgenbuntoo> jussi01 i would guess that it would, but i could check the .config
<macogw> localgod11: sudo aptitude purge <package>
<ChaosParser> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jussi01> !worksforme | ChaosParser:
<ubotu> ChaosParser:: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<localgod11> chaos: your agruing with a bot
<macogw> localgod11: sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<macogw> localgod11: it deletes the config too, not just the program
<localgod11> ah tahnks
<macogw> localgod11: you can use either aptitude or apt-get.  up to you
<silent> what sort of commands/utilities do I have available for detecting/enabling my sound card
<murlidhar> i lost my feisty wallpapers how do i get them back?  help
<macogw> murlidhar: lost?
<localgod11> should i be running that whenever i uninstall a program
<macogw> silent: #alsa may help
<ChaosParser> macogw: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40504/
<macogw> localgod11: if you want to get rid of the configs too, yes
<murlidhar> yes after update i dunno where can i find them
<murlidhar> macogw: ^
<jussi01> silent: lspci should have it listed
<localgod11> does it matter?
<localgod11> i mean does it hurt anything?
<macogw> murlidhar: /usr/share/backgrounds/ i think
<contrast83> "apt-get autoremove --purge <package>" is best, me thinks.
<macogw> localgod11: i dont think so
<silent> jussi01, it is listed, but I cant select it in sound options under system
<macogw> contrast83: thats no different from using aptitude purge
<jussi01> silent: which card is it?
<localgod11> do things like automatix do that for you?
<contrast83> !automatix
<macogw> silent: is your nick a joke?
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<macogw> localgod11: dont use utomatix!!!!!!!
<localgod11> greaaaaaaaaaat
<silent> jussi01, onboard on my laptop. it was working under debian etch with same alsa
<contrast83> localgod11: if you just want to get rid of crap left behind from not purging stuff, open Synaptic -> Status -> Residual Config
<localgod11> now how do i get rid of that
<silent> I'm thinking it's a configuration problem
<contrast83> and no, Automatix doesn't do that. :-)
<macogw> contrast83: wait wait wait.  if synaptic can do that, so can apt.  how?
<contrast83> not sure
<jussi01> silent: yeah. If its an intel hda then you may have some issues. is it?
<murlidhar> macogw: i didn't find it there are a lot but not that
<rredd4> i installed nvidia drivers, did sudo nvidia-config  to enable.   Now when I open terminal all i get is a white window??
<contrast83> macogw: i read through both aptitude and apt-get's man pages and came up empty handed.
<localgod11> so how do i remove automatix?
<murlidhar> macogw: perhaps i have to download them where can i find them?
<elkbuntu> localgod11, you're stuck with it now
<silent> jussi01, shows up as nvidia high definition audio
<contrast83> macogw: it might only be through dpkg, haven't looked over that one thoroughly yet.
<localgod11> fug
<localgod11> fug
<silent> jussi01, in lspci
<crdlb> rredd4, sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<localgod11> if i dont use it will it still fug my system??
<jussi01> silent: not sure then... 1 sec
<ChaosParser> jussi01: !worksforme is ironic considering that one person writes each factoid for ubotu.   The factoid for Envy is not only wrong, its written incorrectly by the bot's own suggested standards.  It does not even link to the wiki instructions.
<silent> jussi01, its the hp pavilion tx1000 if that helps
<murlidhar> also i can't see the start up screen take ages to boot. help me
<elkbuntu> localgod11, it does some things that will break your system by removing it. if you've installed it but are not seeing symptoms now, you're one of the lucky ones, but it's strongly advised that you do not upgrade without reinstalling the whole of ubuntu
<localgod11> fug
<localgod11> fug
<macogw> heh
<rredd4> crdlb  ok, i have to do that in alt f3...
<ChaosParser> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<localgod11> fug
<crdlb> rredd4, won't work
<macogw> localgod11: ive a friend whose system went damn near unusable after a bout with automatix and an attempt at upgrading from edgy to feisty
<crdlb> rredd4, just switch to metacity
<murlidhar> also i can't see the start up screen take ages to boot. help me
<rredd4> how
<crdlb> the problem only occurs in compiz
<crdlb> *sigh*
<contrast83> regarding automatix, the "lucky ones" seem to be the majority of those who use it. would that be an incorrect observation?
<rredd4> can't use terminal
<crdlb> rredd4, system>preferences>appearance>desktop effects
<elkbuntu> contrast83, no, they're the majority of those who stick with it and not go runnign back to windows
<macogw> murlidhar: odd.  gutsy's is called warty-final-ubuntu.png (or maybe i'ts w-u-f.png...one of the two orders)
<alecwh> How do I install java on gusty?
<jscinoz> Automatix is obsolete in gutsy.
<crdlb> contrast83, automatix will occasionally send a SIGKILL to dpkg
<crdlb> do you have any idea how bad that is?
<macogw> alecwh: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<contrast83> i'm not saying Automatix isn't bad
<localgod11> i dont
<murlidhar> macogw: where can i find my feisty backgrounds?
<macogw> alecwh: then do "sudo update-java-alternatives" to set sun java as the default
<contrast83> just that most people who have used it haven't gotten problems out of it
<localgod11> obviously
<macogw> murlidhar: theyre supposed to be in /usr/share/backgrounds
<alecwh> thank you very much macogw! :)
<macogw> murlidhar: and feisty's says it's for warty, but it's lying
<alecwh> jscinoz: Why is automatix obsolete in gusty?
<macogw> murlidhar: if you use kde it's in /usr/share/wallpapers/
<jussi01> silent: Im sorry, I dont know for sure, and I dont want to tell you a solution that will break things
<rredd4> crdlb  ok, worked.  (its visual effects, not desktop effects)
<elkbuntu> contrast83, i know you're not, but when you say 'most people who use it', visually yes, but you're not even seeing the ones who use automatix and blame the breakage on linux and give up and go back to windows
<rredd4> ty
<macogw> alecwh: becuse what do you do with automatix that isnt in gutsy's add/remove?
<murlidhar> macogw:  there i can't see my feisty one only new ones
<crdlb> rredd4, close enough :)
<localgod11> is it possible to take an inventory of whats installed now so i know what i have to put back?
<rredd4> yeah
<contrast83> elkbuntu: point taken. :-)
<silent> jussi01, It stopped detecting the card after I installed the latest alsa
<alecwh> macogw: skype?
<macogw> murlidhar: oooo feisty. damn. i'm sorry.  get a feisty source package
<alecwh> macogw: I've never used automatix, but I have an idea of what it is.
<jscinoz> alecwh, when you try to play things without codecs, gutsy can automatically tell you which ones are required and install them
<macogw> alecwh: canonical's commercial repo, no?
<contrast83> elkbuntu: not sure i want people that stupid using linux anyway though. :-P
<silent> jussi01, how can I uninstall the drivers I had installed through make install?
<contrast83> j/k
<macogw> silent: sudo make uninstall
<ChaosParser> !no, Envy is A useful script that will install video drivers if the restricted drivers console does not work for your card.  However, not uninstalling drivers before kernel updates causes issues.
<murlidhar> macogw: where can i get it?
<jussi01> silent: ouch. I have a feeling its the same problem as with intel hda, but i am by no means certain of thet
<alecwh> macogw: not sure. >_>
<jscinoz> silent, go to the directory you install from and "sudo make unisntall", in the future use checkinstall instead of make install, that way you can remove it through apt/synaptic/dpkg
<macogw> murlidhar: packages.ubuntu.com go to the feisty part and it should be in ubuntu-artwork's source package i think
<jussi01> silent: make uninstall
<crdlb> checkinstall ><
<macogw> crdlb: is that a "i hate checkinstall"?
<elkbuntu> contrast83, its not that type that we need to worry about, it's the type that are general obnoxious idiots... like the majority of places like efnet ;)
<crdlb> macogw, indeed
<elkbuntu> s/majority of places/majority of people in places/
<savvas`bday> jussi01: you have a problem with hda intel?
<macogw> crdlb: i know there are those who dislike it.  what's the reasoning though?
<jussi01> savvas`bday: happy bday. no
<savvas`bday> thanks :)
<contrast83> elkbuntu: i see what you mean.
<elkbuntu> macogw, go as the motus  :
<Cable86> alecwh:  for info about why you shouldn't use automatix, go to http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html
<elkbuntu> s/as/ask/
<crdlb> macogw, it makes terrrible packages
<macogw> theyre not meant to be portable
<alecwh> Cable86: I don't use it. But thanks for the link, I'll read over it
<crdlb> I've seen checkinstall packages overwrite gcc with a broken symlink
<macogw> just to be easily removable without keeping a source directory sititng around
<Cable86> checkinstall is fine to use on your own system, but distributing them for others' use is a bad idea
<macogw> well that's just plain silly
<macogw> i did manage to learn to package things properly
<crdlb> and a few extremely important libraries ><
<ChaosParser> I've never really understood the appeal of using automatix.
<Cable86> i have yet to learn how to package properly
<elkbuntu> macogw, some of the motus will react far more to someone saying 'i use checkinstall' than 'i use automatix' if that's any indication ;)
<macogw> ChaosParser: bad frontend to apt that does bad things automagically without you needing to understand how to click 3 buttons and copy and paste urls to add repos.  what could be better?
<contrast83> crdlb: is this on the same system the checkinstall package was created on?
<contrast83> lol macogw
<crdlb> contrast83, it was embedded into the package
<rredd4> crdlb  t
<rredd4> crdlb  ty
<localgod11> so let me get this right if i update with automatix i may have to reinstall ubuntu
<Cable86> where would you guys recommend looking to learn how to package properly for ubuntu?
<contrast83> localgod11: automatix doesn't update
<macogw> localgod11: right. it breaks things.  bad.
<crdlb> so if you open it in file-roller, you'd see the broken symlink
<localgod11> but my other option is to reinstall ubunutu
<macogw> contrast83: he means while automatix is installed
<elkbuntu> contrast83, he means 'with automatix installed'
<contrast83> ohh
<ChaosParser> macogw: It takes me all of 15 minutes to get Ubuntu exactly the way I like it after install.  The only script I used to use was Envy.  And that was a habit from Dapper.
<murlidhar> macogw: i can't find it could u look for me please
<crdlb> even if that symlink worked on that one computer, now that package owns gcc, which is really bad
<contrast83> localgod11: how far along are you with your current installation?
<localgod11> done
<localgod11> for about 2 months
<crdlb> rredd4, worked? :)
<macogw> Cable86: ubuntu wiki.  or Spec on #ubuntu-offtopic.  he sat next to me and showed me how
<elkbuntu> localgod11, you may have to, yes. no harm trying though, so long as you have time and do backups
<rredd4> crdlb  yes
<localgod11> or did i miss it
<crdlb> cool
<Cable86> macogw:  cool, i'll look into it
<elkbuntu> localgod11, anything information about where breakages happen is most useful to preventing them
<localgod11> linux is on a sperate partion from my data
<rredd4> next problem....  when I login, the login screen res is too high.  its ok after I login though
<macogw> Cable86: you should have pbuilder to test your source packages on and fakeroot and devscripts
<localgod11> but either way i am going to have to reinstall
<contrast83> rredd4: comment out the Virtual Screen Size lines in your xorg.conf
<macogw> localgod11: partition, you mean
<localgod11> right? its not like its gonna frag the bios or into my other partitions right?
<ChaosParser> localgod11: Ubuntu doesn't touch your BIOS.
<localgod11> its 330 am
<mewt> Hi, After the last update, when I try to boot into X, My monitor turns off
<localgod11> yah i didnt think so but .....
<macogw> localgod11: right it just could mess up permissions in a very insecure way on a pile of system files and might uninstall things automatically without asking you first
<localgod11> newb
<mewt> If i switch to a terminal it comes back on
<mewt> any ideas ?
<localgod11> im ok with thta
<contrast83> localgod11: every expert was a newb once. :-)
<rredd4> contrast83  manually edit xorg.conf.  won't that mean I won't be able to do dpkg-reconfig... ?
<macogw> honestly, i spent a month asking a kid from facebook *everything* about *everything*
<contrast83> rredd4: no.
<macogw> and it took me 12 hours to get WPA working
<localgod11> like i said i have my data on a seperate partition and vista on another partition so if either way i gotta reinstall no big deal
<mewt> macogw: your lucky, i still havent managed on 2 of my pcmcia cards
<ChaosParser> macogw: Hah.  It took me an entire weekend to get wifi working once.  And then I reformatted because it wasn't fast enough.
<macogw> mewt: that was with works-out-of-the-box intel wireless
<macogw> it was the stupid system > admin > networking's fault
<localgod11> yah i figured i would get into trouble at some point so i split the hard drive up
<macogw> it cant do wpa
<rredd4> brb
<macogw> of course, it doesn't TELL you that
<mewt> macogw: lol, I have a broadcom chipset and an atheros one
<contrast83> localgod11: smart move
<ChaosParser> Broadcom is the DEVIL.
<contrast83> localgod11: do you have / and /home on seperate partitions?
<localgod11> see learned alot from windows
<macogw> contrast83: he said that aleady
<macogw> or she
<localgod11> no i wasnt that smart
<macogw> whichever
<macogw> oh wait
<contrast83> macogw: did he? i know he said his "data" was seperate.
<mewt> anyone know anything about my monitor turning off problem in x ?
<macogw> hmm then what do yo mean by data on a separate partitin?
<contrast83> media files, documents, etc., i would presume.
<localgod11> to be fair i didnt know there was a such thing when i installed linux
<macogw> oh
<localgod11> yep yep
<macogw> when i say a partition for data i mean a /home
<macogw> because saving files and not settings means having to go do settings later
<macogw> i had mine all on one partition though before
<localgod11> yes but i would rather loose settings than files
<jussi01> mewt: sounds like you need to reconfigure x - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<macogw> til i accidentally formatted
<contrast83> localgod11: yeah, when you reinstall, seperately partition / and /home. then when you reinstall next time, your settings and stuff will still be in tact
<macogw> jussi01: isnt there also sudo X --configure or something lik ethat?
<ChaosParser> macogw: How exactly, does one accidentally reformat?
<mewt> jussi01: I AM doing an update right now..see if it fixes it..if nothing works out then ill try that
<localgod11> so when i have to reinstall you got a tutorial for that?
<jussi01> macogw: not sure
<jussi01> mewt: good luck :)
<localgod11> sudo
<macogw> ChaosParser: intend to install feisty alpha 2 to /dev/sdb for testing and install it on /dev/sda instead
<mewt> jussi01: thanks, not turning on your pc for 2 days means a LOT of updates ;)
<localgod11> thats something i learned early sudo does not ask ARE YOU SURE?
<jussi01> mewt: lol...
<jussi01> mewt: what speed connection?
<mewt> 2mbit
<contrast83> localgod11: do manual partitioning when you get to that step, and create 3 partitions - one for swap (2x your memory), one for / (around 10GB is suitable for most people), and the rest to /home
<jussi01> mewt: well let us know how you go
<localgod11> nope thats not gonna work
<contrast83> localgod11: make sure the bootable flag is on for / and / only. i think that covers everything. sorry, don't know of a tutorial.
<ChaosParser> macogw: Ouch :(
<murlidhar> i can't find the grey background in feisty wallpaper could somebody help me
<contrast83> localgod11: ?
<mewt> jussi01: will do :)
<macogw> ChaosParser: /dev/sda is my laptop's hard drive.  /dev/sdb is my external drive
<localgod11> I only have 12gb for linux the rest is vista and files
<macogw> contrast83: linux doesnt need bootable flags.  the bootable flag needs to be on his windows. only windows is silly enough to require it.
<localgod11> 2 gb swap file
<mewt> jussi01: i'v seen that there are some mesa files in the update
<mewt> jussi01: maybe that's what it is
<contrast83> macogw: ohh, interesting. thanks.
<localgod11> yah linux does have a bootable flag now
<macogw> it has it in case you dual boot
<jussi01> mewt: yeah, there is a whole lot of stuff there. hopefully it fixes it
<macogw> it doesnt *need* it
<contrast83> macogw: so if the bootable flag for the / partition is turned off, it'll still boot from /?
<rredd4> contrast83 don't see Virtual Screen Size in xorg.conf
<localgod11> damn 2x memory for 4gb for swap
<mewt> jussi01: yup, well im not too bothered...actually happy..been on gutsy for 6 weeks now, was really sad about the few things that broke
<localgod11> sorry i meant does not have a bootable flag now
<macogw> contrast83: yes, i believe so.  booting starts at the MBR with GRUB and then GRUB knows where to look.  i have triple booted linux and only 1 of the 3 could possibly have had the bootable flag
<localgod11> this would be the down side of all that partitioning
<contrast83> rredd4: sorry, i don't remember if that's exactly what it's called. do "grep -i virtual /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<mewt> jussi01: I expected hell to break lose and instead everything went smoothyl
<macogw> localgod11: 4gb of swap is unnecessarily large
<jussi01> mewt: your lucky then. I have an ati card, which the driver has been broken on for I cant remember how long...
<localgod11> so is the 2gb of ram (damn vista)
<macogw> localgod11: you wont be swapping. yes, swap is needed for hibernate, but that only needs to be as much as you have real memory or slightly more if you think you'll swap at all (and with 2gb you won't be)
<mewt> jussi01: upgrading to gutsy actually fixed my nvidia problems immediately :o
<rredd4> contrast83 nothing
<contrast83> yeah, they say 2x memory up to 2 gigs, then one and a half is sufficient. personally, i've got a gig of ram on the laptop and a gig of ram for swap (small hard drive) and it's fine.
<jussi01> mewt: nice.
<localgod11> hibernate doesnt work anyway
<contrast83> rredd4: sorry, not sure then.
<mewt> jussi01: ye!
<mewt> jussi01: well time to reboot
<mewt> jussi01: see you in a but
<mewt> bit*
<jussi01> mewt: good luck :)
<macogw> contrast83: they said 2x memory in the 90s.  if you dont use hibernate/suspend (and if it's a desktop or server you likely don't...those are things for laptops), > 256mb of ram is excessive
<localgod11> so how much for home and how much for the rest?
<Vlad> lu
<Vlad> hi
<localgod11> hibernate doesnt work on my laptop
<contrast83> macogw: > 256mb of ram or > 256mb of swap?
<localgod11> never comes back
<macogw> contrast83: of swap
<contrast83> heh, ok. i was gonna say... :-P
<localgod11> usually ctrl alt backspace brings it back
<macogw> heh oops
<macogw> i do have a few computers with < 256mb of ram :)
<contrast83> localgod11: was this with compiz/beryl on?
<localgod11> yah
<contrast83> localgod11: turn it off before suspending
<contrast83> localgod11: i had that same problem and that solved it for me.
<macogw> localgod11: well ive done something like 2gb for / before, but that had a 5gb drive and extremely little installed.  7gb is sufficient provided you clear your apt cache once in a while
<localgod11> yah if i remeber i try to
<macogw> contrast83: you can probably set it in acpi to automatically kill compiz and the nvidia driver
<localgod11> well i could use gparted and move things around a little
<macogw> nvidia drivers are bad with suspend
<macogw> ?
<macogw> I: is that for amusing /me 's??
<localgod11> so i could make i swap file 1 gb?
<mewt> jussi01: nope it didnt fix it !
<mewt> :D
<contrast83> then again, if the only thing going into his $HOME is his personal settings, he could probably get away with a pretty small amount of space there
<localgod11> that would leave me 11 for everything else
<jussi01> mewt: how about the command i gave you?
<macogw> localgod11: partition
<mewt> jussi01: Im actually suspecting my problem isnt package related since i can login into my sisters account
<macogw> not file
<jussi01> mewt: ahhh
<localgod11> yah swap partition
<mewt> i *think* i might have tinkered about with my resolution settings
<mewt> in my account
<mewt> putting them too high for myself
<mewt> any way to change those from cli ?
<Cable86> i typically make root 10-15 GB, swap twice as big as the amount of RAM i have, and use the rest for home
<contrast83> well, i'm off. peace out, y'all.
<localgod11> 1 gb swap partition 4 for home and 11 for the rest
<mewt> contrast83: gn
<localgod11> does that sound right?
<ChaosParser> localgod11: That should work.
<localgod11> yah but i am running 2 gb of ram
<macogw> doesnt add up to the 12 you said you had...
<localgod11> its 4 am
<macogw> localgod11: with 2gb of ram you will not be swapping.
<macogw> how do you expect to use all 2gb of ram and *still need more*??
<localgod11> sorry i was responding to cable
<mewt> macogw: i can manage that :)
<macogw> O_o
<macogw> 500 tabs in firefox?
<macogw> firefox 1.5, i mean
<hit> :D
<localgod11> fug 5 min in vista will runn up most of it
<macogw> for 3 days?
<macogw> localgod11: well thats microsoft
<localgod11> yah i know i am amazed by the fact the vista at idle takes more power than beryl with the cube spinning
<Cable86> localgod11:  with 2GB of RAM, you won't need much swap at all for linux....vista will swallow it up indeed, but linux will be much nicer :-)
<macogw> linux runs on a p2 with 192mb of ram
<macogw> xp ran, but linux is faster
<localgod11> i maybe i newb but i have found religion
<mewt> Cable86: def, altho with a large number of tweaks i got my work laptop running vista to run on 1gb of ram leaving 500mb of ram free
<macogw> vista wouldnt even fit on the damn hard drive
<Cable86> indeed it does, depending on what DE you use
<Cable86> if any :-P
<ChaosParser> localgod11: Vista is a badly written piece of crap.
<localgod11> i have noticed
<mewt> macogw: actually it will, wont leave much space for anything else tho :p
<localgod11> i am so ashamed
<macogw> Cable86: gnome was faster than xp.  e17 is phenomenal
<localgod11> i am in love with a penguin
<Cable86> has e17 reached final release yet?
<macogw> mewt: vista will fit on a 5gb hard drive?
<silent> what utilities are there for detecting sound devices? The card shows up in lspci, but is not recognized by gutsy
<murlidhar> how i go back to feisty since i have lost my ubuntustudio wallpapers
<localgod11> e17?
<mewt> erm not 5 7
<ChaosParser> localgod11: Enlightenment
<localgod11> mewt no
<ChaosParser> localgod11: It's a window manager.
<macogw> Cable86: pre-alpha.  rock solid, but it seems they want to make apps for their libraries since the wm part of it seems to be very well fleshed out
<mewt> last time i tried e17 was back when i was using mandrake 10
<macogw> localgod11: enlightenment dr 17
<Cable86> macogw:  gotcha
<mewt> sig faulted every 3 seconds
<localgod11> wth is that?
<Cable86> maybe ill give e17 a try soon
<Cable86> is it in the gutsy repo's?  i havent looked
<mewt> seg*
<macogw> localgod11: window manager
<macogw> Cable86: no
<ChaosParser> Advantages of E17 over Gnome are... ?
<localgod11> this is the problem with linux as soon as i get everything running i find a cool new thing i have to have
<macogw> extraordinarily lightweight while still being beautiful (unlike, for example, icewm)
<localgod11> macogw: works with beryl?
<macogw> localgod11: it's a window manager.  beryl is a window manager.  one window manager at a time.
<murlidhar> please somebody tell me how to get my wallpaper back?????
<mewt> localgod11: beryl is dead now ;)
<ChaosParser> macogw: Eh.  I love my compiz.  :)
<mewt> actually last update really made compiz smoother than ever
<localgod11> but then does beryl always look like gnome?
<silent> ChaosParser, I love compiz too, but my sound wont work
<Cable86> not sure about e17, but e16 was very lightweight and had some features resembling compositing window managers like compiz
<macogw> ive been very excited to get fluxbox set up how i want it the last couple days
<localgod11> beryl is easier to type
<macogw> localgod11: gnome isnt a window manager
<ChaosParser> macogw: Desktop Wall on a 14.1 notebook makes all the difference.  :)
<localgod11> fug
<ChaosParser> silent: What sound card ya got?
<localgod11> right metacity right
<macogw> localgod11: gnome is a desktop environment. its default window manager is metacity.  you're just changing the window manager and keeping the rest
<ChaosParser> silent: Have you checked alsamixer to make sure things aren't muted?
<macogw> you can use beryl with kde
<macogw> or even use beryl by itself
<silent> ChaosParser, onboard laptop sound... installed the latest alsa to no avail, .... the card isnt detected
<silent> at all
<localgod11> interesting what does that look like?
<silent> it appears in lspci, however
<Cable86> do people still use beryl since compiz fusion is around now?
<localgod11> beryl by itself i mean?
<macogw> localgod11: like kde with wobbly windows
<localgod11> lol
<ChaosParser> silent: And whats the output of lspci for it?
<silent> sec
<macogw> localgod11: oh that.  compiz fusion *does* seem to be stable enough for it now (ie doesnt crash).  it just looks plain.  no panels. you can install a dock, though last i looked none of them were very stable
<localgod11> i use beryl and compizfusion interchangabkey
<silent> ChaosParser, 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Cable86> macogw:  have you tried avant window navigator?
<silent> ChaosParser, I was wondering, I'm using the development alsa build, would the latest stable release work better?
<macogw> localgod11: i like mapping keyboard shortcuts to run processes in compiz fusion, so i could run whatever common things from those, and then anything else...well, one of my mappings is a terminal
<localgod11> you would like a bunch of linux coder would have come up with an easier to type name
<macogw> Cable86: no, i heard AWN was unstable. i tried kiba
<localgod11> no mouse?
<ChaosParser> silent: Probably not.  Give me a minute or three with google.
<silent> chaos, k
<macogw> localgod11: CF
<Cable86> macogw:  i actually used awn before switching to gutsy, i never had any problems with it
<macogw> localgod11: you can use a mouse to do stuff, but there's no menus if you dont have a dock
<localgod11> ok i  admit it i like the name beryl better
<mewt> macogw: last time i used awn, it was very good, kiba was slow
<localgod11> intestting
<macogw> Cable86: oh ok.  maybe will try again then
<silent> localgod11, I like the software... it could be called "pink fluffy bunnies", and as long as it worked, I wouldn't care
<localgod11> yah but then how do you know your windows wooble?
<macogw> localgod11: DE's have panels, a bundled (changeable though) window manager, and a suite of software
<ChaosParser> silent: Looks like a known bug with a possible solution on the discussion for it that might be worth trying for you.
<ChaosParser> silent: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/117246
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117246 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Not work Audio device: "nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)"" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<macogw> localgod11: you can move your windows with the mouse. you just cant go to a panel and open a menu to get to the program you want if you dont have a dock
<silent> ChaosParser, I will check that out, thanks
<localgod11> so whats this i keep hearing about the expose geature?
<murlidhar> how can i uninstall the updates that i have done in an hour ago??????????????
<ChaosParser> silent: No problem :)
<localgod11> feature?
<localgod11> is there any real reason to use it instead of the RIng
<macogw> localgod11: you can set the "scale" plugin to be activated on a screen edge. i do top left corner for all workspaces and top right for regular "current workspace"
<macogw> localgod11: a matter of what you like best.  i use them both
<macogw> scale shows them all roughly the same size.  ring zooms one in
<localgod11> ill be honest i like it cause it looks impressive
<murlidhar> how can i uninstall the updates that i have done in an hour ago??????????????
<ChaosParser> macogw: The ring switcher compiz plugin is a memory whore.
<ChaosParser> macogw: And a CPU whore.
<localgod11> 2 gb ram
<Cable86> i use the shift switcher
<ChaosParser> localgod11: Yeah, me too.  Its still a whore.
<localgod11> dual core 1.8 5600 series
<macogw> murlidhar: removal of your old bg would have been a post install script thing
<silent> ChaosParser, I'll let you know how that install goes
<ChaosParser> silent: Good luck!
<localgod11> i have the power i like to see it being used
<murlidhar> macogw: how to do that?
<macogw> murlidhar: i dont know what grey feisty bg you mean though. afaik, they were all brown, not grey
<mewt> is there an xorg.conf for every user on the system ?
<macogw> murlidhar: i just mean uninstalling the new one wont bring back the old one
<murlidhar> macogw: it was from ubuntustudio
<Cable86> mewt:  no
<mewt> or how are the resolution setttings stored
<mewt> ?
<silent> does anyone here know how to make compiz more physics-based (ie, give the windows kinetic energy that allows you to nudge the window off and have it continue moving?
<macogw> murlidhar: oh then you wouldnt look on ubuntu's package page like i said.  look through ubuntustudio's site. im sure they have a way to navigate their archives
<localgod11> anyway its 4am here and i gave been screwing around in linux since 7pm i gotta sleep
<localgod11> i cant thank you all enough
<mewt> i can login into my sisters account..but when i try mine, monitor turns off (light goes amber)
<localgod11> i learned alot
<silent> localgod11, sleep is for the weak, I'm not sleeping
<macogw> silent: not sure the options are still there, but wobbly windows definitely let you set friction and k at some point, resulting in me going "low friction, high k, lets see what happens!" and my window flying off the screen where i couldn't find it
<localgod11> sorry man i been up since 9am yesterday and i want to build a DVR tomorrow
<silent> macogw, sounds like just what I want
<localgod11> GOODBYE AND THANKS FOR ALL THE FISH
<macogw> silent: its still there
<macogw> silent: in the compizconfig settings manager, click on "wobbly windows" and those options are there
<mewt> localgod11: see you at the restaurant at the end of the universe :)
<ChaosParser> silent: do you have  compizconfig settings manager installed?
<macogw> localgod11: it's "so long"
<ChaosParser> good night, localgod11
<silent> ChaosParser, I do
<Cable86> silent:  install compiz config settings manager and look in the wobbly windows dialog
<silent> ChaosParser, playing with the friction now
<ChaosParser> Cable86: He's a step ahead! lol
<mewt> you, nearly every guy in here has read the hithickers guide to the galaxy
<Cable86> haha yeah, he beat me :-P
<localgod11> I LOVE LINUX PEOPLE HHGTG IS MORE RECOGNIZED AROUND THESE CHANNELS THAN ANYWHERE ELSE
<ChaosParser> mewt: Not everyone in here is a guy.
<ultraviolet__> hello
<ChaosParser> Allo, ultraviolet__
<ultraviolet__> ChaosParser, me not for instance
<macogw> im a girl
<macogw> i was just reading So Long and Thanks for All the Fish
<silent> ChaosParser, can I just use the install files from alsa-project or should I use the suse snapshot referenced?
<ChaosParser> I'm a girl.  I've read So Long and Thanks for All the Fish too.
<ultraviolet__> macogw, i love that book
<ChaosParser> silent: I'd go for the install files.
<macogw> someone saying "walkman" while i read about arthur and fenchurch using walkmen while having airborn sex is what made me pop in here
<contrast83> Back again...
<mewt> ChaosParser: my apologies on that one
<ChaosParser> macogw: That was me. :-D
<macogw> oh ok
<contrast83> KNetworkManager isn't listing any devices when I right-click it, even though I *am* online. Any ideas?
<silent> that linessa commercial is starting to get annoying
<localgod11> WOW THERE ARE WOMEN ON THE INTERNET
<ChaosParser> mewt: Its okay.  its a common mistake when things with electricty are involved. ;)
<macogw> localgod11: http://xkcd.com/322 <-- preemptive
<mewt> ChaosParser: it's really not the technology barrier, it's more the book in this case
<gogeta> localgod11 nope thats only a,ie
<localgod11> dont worry i easnt going to ask for pics
<ChaosParser> mewt: Oh.  What?  Why?
<ultraviolet__> people, i've just installed gutsy beta in my PC, and everything went fine, except for my comp won't turn off. i have to press power button, or turn off using terminal. anyone has been through this? how did you solve it?
<localgod11> a,ie?
<ChaosParser> ultraviolet__: Have you done all the updates already?
<mewt> ChaosParser: I always expected the hitchhickers guide to the galaxy a very guyish book
<ChaosParser> macogw: xckd is fantastical. :)
<ultraviolet__> ChaosParser, yes, i had a dist-upgrade already
<localgod11> i read xkcd to
<macogw> ChaosParser: better when spelled right
<ChaosParser> macogw: LOL.  That it is.  >.<
<ChaosParser> ultraviolet__: Notebook?
<andcor> am I right if I asume that there is a bug in compiz-fusion with the latest updates ?
<ultraviolet__> ChaosParser, no, regular PC
<contrast83> ultraviolet__: Maybe make sure /sbin/shutdown has execute permissions for everyone?
<ChaosParser> macogw: I'm dyslexic.  :(
<contrast83> ultraviolet__: Do you know how to do that?
<ChaosParser> ultraviolet__: You said you can shut down from terminal, right?  Do you have to sudo when you do?
<ultraviolet__> contrast83, i'lll take a look
<mewt> and i fixed it! kind of :/
<macogw> ChaosParser: oh worry
<macogw> *sorry
<ultraviolet__> ChaosParser, i tried with sudo, never tried without it.
<macogw> i simply can't type properly
<ChaosParser> macogw: Irony.
<mewt> I changed the line saying virtual in my xorg.conf from 2480 1534 to 1280 1024
<macogw> ChaosParser: bitch, isnt it?
<ChaosParser> macogw: Total.  Eris laughs.
<silent> all in favour of voting gutsy best distro evar say I
<italianidle> hi everybody
<silent> ..I
<macogw> ChaosParser: eris? for some reason i have in mind some pagan jokester deity
<contrast83> given i haven't used every distro ever made, i can't honestly cast a vote. sorry.
<mewt> ..I..just wish I could fix my probs :p
<italianidle> i have a problem with gutsy rc
<ultraviolet__> contrast83, just changed the permissions for shutdown, i'll try to turn off now. thanks
<mewt> contrast83: well you can, as your knowledge only extends to those you tried, then effectively, the ones you tried are the only ones made for you
<silent> question, if I didnt have all the necessary packages to do a ./configure/make/make install.... it would tell me right?
<ChaosParser> macogw: Next time you're bored, wiki Discordianism
<ChaosParser> silent: In theory, yes.
<ChaosParser> italianidle: Great.  Whats your problem?
<italianidle> when the system start it doesn't found splash image
<macogw> ChaosParser: ah this is discordianism again, is it? that explains why i heard the phrase recently. the emacs user was explaining why his facebook religion is discordianism
<silent> ChaosParser, I just need gcc right?
<andcor> silent: buildessential
<ChaosParser> silent: what andcor said.
<mewt> silent: buildessential
<macogw> silent: build-essential with a dash
<italianidle> so I have a black screen instead of splash with logo
<ChaosParser> macogw: Yep.  The wikipedia article is actually rather good.
<silent> the compile completed successfully
<silent> so I'm guessing it was alright
<silent> moment of truth, restarting
<andcor> silent: I would asume that to
<ChaosParser> macogw: Ever read the Illuminatus Trilogy?
<macogw> ChaosParser: i looked it up in the jargon file the other day as well while i was looking up the list of holy wars
<macogw> no
<ChaosParser> macogw: If you enjoy Hitchhikers, you may enjoy it as well.
<macogw> my facebook now includes the following:  Holy Wars:  	
<macogw> if (EMACS || vi) return vi; if (KDE || GNOME) return GNOME; if (Trek || Wars) return Trek; if (Linux || Windows) return Linux;
<ChaosParser> hah hah
<ChaosParser> ultraviolet: Did it work?
<macogw> is it a trilogy the way H2G2 is a trilogy (that is, by having !3 books?)
<italianidle> did you understand ChaosParser?
<ultraviolet> ChaosParser, nope
<macogw> s/?)/)?
<ChaosParser> italianidle: Its probably just not the right resolution so it isn't displaying.
<ChaosParser> macogw: I don't think so.  its just a really thick book.
<ultraviolet> ChaosParser, i also tried editing grub/menu.lst and adding "ACP1=force" at the end of kernel entry, but also the same
<TheInfinity> macogw: you miss the distrie wars :p
<macogw> TheInfinity: oh right. yum v. apt
<TheInfinity> yes
<macogw> for me it comes down to nice or evil package manager
<macogw> or no package manager at all (*shudder*)
<TheInfinity> and debian vs gentoo vs suse vs ...
<italianidle>  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID="*****" ro quiet splash locale=it_IT
<italianidle> this is the row on menu.lst file
<ChaosParser> ultraviolet: I'd throw power+yourmotherboardmodel+gutsy into google and see if maybe there's a bug.
<macogw> TheInfinity: well i refuse to get into any sort of ubuntu v debian thing except to point out that debian doesnt support my laptop's hardware
<TheInfinity> but suse vs ubuntu? ;)
<TheInfinity> or gentoo vs debian? :D
<ChaosParser> ultraviolet: Do you have an ATI card?
<ultraviolet> ChaosParser, thanks but i've been looking around for almost 3 days and found some complaints and no solution. Found several bug reports for this kernel version with the same problem. That's why i thought someone here has been through  the same.
<macogw> TheInfinity: for me, the entire difference is the package manager. the tools are nearly identical throughout
<ChaosParser> Eek.  italianidle:  Do you have an ATI card?
<TheInfinity> ok ;)
<italianidle> yes
<ultraviolet> CahosParser, no.
<ChaosParser> italianidle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/124526
<italianidle> ati radeon mobility 9600
<silent> ChaosParser, no dice, I'm getting ( sorry for paste): The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<silent> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.
<macogw> TheInfinity: if i was the type to require that things be pre-configured or if i had fussy hardware, it might matter, but as it is, my wireless card takes 3 debian packages or 1 rpm, or nothing on ubuntu.  i find that yum and yast are terribly slow, though, and well...by the time you're done emerging world, you may have to do it again
<macogw> TheInfinity: if i tried to do gentoo "the right way" (not the compiled one from the live cd) or LFS, id certainly be in trouble from not knowing *what* to compile, but anything that has a default config to it, im fine with i think
<papo> hi. Is this a distro war or something?
<ChaosParser> silent: Then I am sadly out of suggestions.  It is a bug, that is being worked on though.
<italianidle> ok thanks ,ChaosParser
<silent> ChaosParser, I dont think so, the card was detected before I installed the latest driver
<vmlinuz`> gogeta: i tried alot of torrents, all say the same thing. isn't it maybe a port forwarding problem?
<silent> ChaosParser, I think I'll try installing the latest stable
<ChaosParser> silent, I meant bug 117246.
<ChaosParser> silent: you won't get sound even if you get it installed, apparently.
<ChaosParser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/117246
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117246 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Not work Audio device: "nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)"" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<silent> ChaosParser, I've gotten it working in etch... this makes me sad
<ChaosParser> silent: How'd you get it working in etch?
<mewt> jussi01: Still there ?
<jussi01> mewt: yep
<silent> ChaosParser, installing the latest alsa ;P
<mewt> jussi01: I did the reconfigure process
<mewt> jussi01: and i logged in fine
<silent> ChaosParser, I guess it's something to do with the kernel... that was with 2.18
<jussi01> mewt: great!
<silent> 2.6.18*
<mewt> jussi01: however i dont have any panels, just icons
<rohan> can someone please give me the md5sum for kubuntu rc gutsy iso ? the mirrors seem donw
<ChaosParser> silent: Yeah.  It must be.
<rohan> *down
<mewt> jussi01: if i run gnome-panel
<mewt> jussi01: it says that a panel is already running
<rohan> more specifically kubuntu-7.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<mewt> jussi01: so im guessing they are floating in oblivion somewere out of my screen or i have a second problem then
<ChaosParser> rohan: ALL of the mirrors are down?  Thats sorta.... really unlikely.
<jussi01> mewt: sounds a bit screwed...
<rohan> ChaosParser: no, actually the mirrors that i tried are down
<mewt> jussi01: it is slightly
<rohan> ChaosParser: ah no, releases.ubuntu.com works now
<rohan> np
<frostburn> ddos?
<mewt> jussi01: compiz fusion and all that thing work etc
<mewt> jussi01: i get cube and all
<mewt> just missing my dear buttons it seems
<jussi01> mewt: try killing the gnome panel and restarting it
<bazhang> wondering if there is a preferable download the KDE live CD or the DVD for the RC.
<rohan> bazhang: there is a kde live cd available
<rohan> bazhang: kubuntu-7.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<italianidle> ChaosParser: the problem in the link refers to splash screen but I'm talking about usplash at boot time
<mewt> jussi01: again, sisters account works fine, mine doesnt
<mewt> ok will try
<bazhang> rohan: thanks! Is that better than the KDE RC DVD (now at linuxtracker dot org)?
<mewt> jussi01: AHA! You are ze genius
<mewt> mewt: worked that way..so what's up with it loading on startup ?
<jussi01> mewt: lol
<rohan> bazhang: well, i prefer the cd download, because i don't need complete main repo on dvd
<rohan> bazhang: the cd has just enough for a normal user to use, and whatever more i need, i add :)
<jussi01> mewt: not sure. try saving the session and restarting...
<bazhang> rohan: thanks! appreciate it. Will download asap. :}
<ChaosParser> italianidle: Do you get the login screen?
<rohan> bazhang: go ahead, best of luck :D kubuntu rocks
<italianidle> ChaosParser: yes
<rohan> bazhang: and during feisty, the rc iso itself was released as gold iso, so there are high chances you're getting the final stuff itself ;)
<italianidle> but at boot time i press ALT+F1 to start normal boot because no usplash image was found
<mewt> jussi01: that seems to have worked :D
<mewt> jussi01: If you are a girl, I'd kiss you, a guy - well i'd shake your hand!
<jussi01> mewt: great. you probably had some setting it didnt like
<jussi01> mewt: Im male :)
* mewt shakes hands with jussi01 
* jussi01 shakes hands with mewt
<reldruh> hi all. I don't mean to interrupt and I'm not sure if this is the right place to do this but I just installed the Kubuntu Gutsy RC and less than 5 minutes later I had wireless working, better than it ever had before, without having to touch the command line once. I don't know if there are any developers here but if there are, you guys are doing an amazing job.
<mewt> brb lemm close irssi and log into xchat
<ChaosParser> italianidle: Try installing a new one?
<silent> ChaosParser, think a kernel reinstall might help?
<ChaosParser> silent: No.  its a bug in the kernel source.
<ChaosParser> silent: thats what the bug IS.
<mewt> back
<mewt> !
<frostburn> someone wake me when ubuntu forums are back
<silent> ChaosParser, some one had it working after a -13 update though, unless the bug jumped back in on -14
<mewt> what they're down ?!
<ChaosParser> silent: I have no idea, in that case.
<silent> ChaosParser, oh well, how long do kernel bugs usually take to work out?
<ChaosParser> silent: Till the next update, i would imagine.
<rohan_> huh .. the rc has a kernel bug ?
<silent> ChaosParser, how often are updates on average?
<rohan_> silent: pretty fast, for grave bugs
<silent> rohan_ days?
<rohan_> silent: hours
<ChaosParser> rohan: There's a kernel source bug for a specific sound card.
<silent> rohan_, I see
<rohan_> ChaosParser: oh, i see
<rohan_> shouldn't expect it very fast then silent
<rohan_> silent: when did you report the bug ?
<silent> I didnt
<silent> but I'm installing some updates right now so I'll see what happens
<rohan_> silent: then the bug was already reported ?
<silent> yes
<ChaosParser> rohan_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/124526
<silent> brb, restart quick
<ChaosParser> rohan: Wrong one.
<rohan_> ChaosParser: that;s what i was going to ask, compiz ..
<ChaosParser> rohan_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/117246
<italianidle> ChaosParser: maybe i've found the solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=561841&highlight=usplash+gutsy
<ChaosParser> italianidle: Looks like it.
<rohan_> for some reason launchpad is terribly slow. or is it just me ?
<ChaosParser> rohan_: Not at all.  Even Ubotu is complaining.
<jussi01> launchpad is always slow...
<rohan_> jussi01: not this slow
<silent> no dice
<ChaosParser> jussi01: Yeah.  But its actually timing out everytime Ubotu tries to access it.
<silent> on the update
<silent> I'll keep looking into it
<silent> gonna sleep
<rohan_> silent:
<rohan_> silent: does the bug status say fix commited ?
<ChaosParser> good luck and good night, silten
<rohan_> silent: or released /
<jussi01> ChaosParser: oh...
<silent> don't know, can I get that bug link again ChaosParser
<ChaosParser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/117246
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117246 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Not work Audio device: "nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)"" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<rohan_> if it's just "confirmed" then i don't expect it to be fixed for release
<silent> well that sucks
<italianidle> ChaosParser: do you know how to use mkinitramfs?
<ChaosParser> italianidle: Nope, sorry.
<italianidle> ok
<silent> rohan_, does gutsy greatly rely on 2.6.22 or could I use 2.6.18?
<rohan_> silent: err, it uses 2.6.22
<rohan_> why do you want to use such an old kernel ?
<silent> sound
<silent> I know it worked in .18
<rohan_> silent: did you try compiling the modules from alsa-hg ?
<rohan_> silent: and you should really file the bug on alsa-project.org tracker
<silent> I did ./configure make make install if that's what you mean
<rohan_> silent: you did ./configure make make install for drivers from the alsa-hg repository ?
<silent> rohan_, I used the latest development release
<rohan_> silent: ah ok .. those did not work too ?
<silent> 1.0.15rc3
<silent> rohan_, nope
<silent> they did under .18 though
<rohan_> silent: well i don't suggest using such an old kernel .. maybe if you are so inclined you can forward port the drivers from 2.6.18 to .22 , or just wait for ubuntu guys to fix the bug
<rohan_> which i am almost sure won't make it to gutsy
<silent> rohan_, I'll just wait
<silent> I'm out though, night
<rohan_> ok, i'm off to install gutsy ..
<pwnt-> hey is it possible to install w32codecs for gutsy? I see in medibuntu site for fiesty but not for gutsy, anyone know?
<ssb> hi.  I have a problem:  photo printing is very slow.  (my printer is hp 8200, driver hpijs/foomatic-rip,  from clicking "print" to beginning of actual printer work "gs" spends roughly a minute, cpu-bound)
<savvas`bday> pwnt-: yep, I'm using it as well
<spr0k3t> okay... All of my computers have sound with the latest updates except my main computer.  Anyone have a SoundBlaster Audigy with sound?
* savvas`bday off
<pwnt-> savvas`bday: from which site. is it possible to download the .deb file from here. http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/ --- and then dpkg -i w32codecs.deb ?
<pwnt-> do you think it'll work aswell?
<savvas`bday> argh
<ssb> is my problem known?
<savvas`bday> pwnt-: it's better to use www.medibuntu.org
<savvas`bday> from what I know, they keep that list updated
<pwnt-> savvas`bday: allright. but which one should i get? The fiesty one?
<spr0k3t> ssb: are you sure it's a problem?  how does it differ from printing in 7.04?
<savvas`bday> pwnt-: yes
<savvas`bday> pwnt-: why don't you add the feisty to the sources.d as they explain in their "how to" and just sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<ssb> spr0k3t, dunno, I installed ubuntu on this box for the first time.   fotoprinting in windows on that box worked perfectly
<spr0k3t> savvas`bday: what about the ubuntu-other-restricted-modules?
<DevideZero> i can request ubuntu gusty from shipit ?
<spr0k3t> savvas`bday: that has the w32 codecs
<crdlb> pwnt-, there is a medibuntu gutsy repo
<crdlb> that page just doesn't list it
<savvas`bday> spr0k3t: I don't have such a package here
<pwnt-> cool man thanks
<pwnt-> crdlb: couldn't find it
<pwnt-> crdlb: I got the fiesty one, looks like it'll work
<crdlb> pwnt-, bad idea
<crdlb> just change "feisty" to "gutsy"
<ssb> spr0k3t, and yes it is a problem as waiting more than a minute each time before printing even starts is painful
<spr0k3t> savvas`bday: oops, my bad, it's "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<pwnt-> crdlb: how man. couldnt find a gutsy one, can you give me the wget command line for gutsy one?
<pwnt-> to update my repo
<kaminix> How stable is the Release Candidate? :)
<spr0k3t> pwnt-: there is no medibuntu for gutsy
<savvas`bday> spr0k3t: dunno, I have it too, didn't know it had w32codecs :P
<crdlb> spr0k3t, yes there is
<crdlb> pwnt-, just change "feisty" to "gutsy"
<pwnt-> apparntly I got w32codecs now, and try to run a .wmv file and it didn't work :(
<spr0k3t> crdlb: but why not use the repos?
<crdlb> so sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<crdlb> spr0k3t, eh?
<spr0k3t> `sudo apt-cach search ubuntu-restricted-extras
<savvas`bday> anyway, i'm out :)
<spr0k3t> wavies savvas`bday
<spr0k3t> and I'm guessing happy b-day
<crdlb> no idea, I'm just pointing out that it exists ;)
<cosmo_>  I am trying to get my xorg configured on gutsy, but I cant get the ubuntu forums to load to find instructions, I have 2 monitors, the primary is a acer al2016w lcd and the secondary is a optiquest q71 crt,and my video card is a nvidia 7950 I am trying to get it set up in twinview can anyone help?
<pwnt-> do I need a reboot or something after installing w32codecs? cause the file .wmv isn't working
<spr0k3t> cosmo_: gksu nvidia-settings
<d1n0> can i update from xubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 beta without burning a new cd?
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> how to install acrobat reader ? I can't find it in the repository
<spr0k3t> d1n0: yup... update-manager -d -c
<d1n0> spr0k3t: ok cool
<d1n0> thx
<spr0k3t> n/p
<cosmo_> spr0k3t: thank you
<spr0k3t> cosmo_: make sure you disable xinerama, then configure one of the monitors to use twinview
<spr0k3t> cosmo_: oh yeah, make sure you backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf just in case.
<cosmo_> spr0k3t: already did that, learned to always backup from installing fiesty  =)
<spr0k3t> =)
<spr0k3t> cosmo_: once you have that changed, do a Save to X Configuration File and restart X
<pwnt-> still having problems accessing .wmv files. I got my w32codecs installed. can someone help please
<sbucatino> pwnt-: :D what's the problem :D
<spr0k3t> pwnt-: is the wmv file a DRM locked file?
<FOAD> Hey, the new gutsy kernel 2.6.22-14-386 causes my box to spew "Bad block number requested" messages when trying to boot, and then everything more or less crashes.
<pwnt-> spr0k3t: no its not locked
<FOAD> This doesnhappen with 2.6.20
<pwnt-> sbucatino: giving me error sec I'll show you.
<FOAD> doesn't
<FOAD> Anything known about this?
<spr0k3t> FOAD: first I've seen that.  have you checked the answers over at launchpad.net?
<FOAD> No, I'm stuck without X too, haven't yet had the time to try links or _and_ remember the url...
<sbucatino> pwnt-: have yu installed this pack ?  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extra
<pwnt-> ok now its working, but the Picture is weird. i'll show you
<spr0k3t> FOAD: nothing there that I can see on a quick search.
<pwnt-> http://shell.lomag.net/~org/Screenshot-2.png
<pwnt-> check it out pls
<pwnt-> btw sbucatino E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extra
<FOAD> Ok thanks.
<spr0k3t> pwnt-: looks like WMV to me... in all its glory too (j/k)
<sbucatino> pwnt-: :D first you must add medibuntu repo
<FOAD> Any suggestions on what to do?  Other than report it..
<spr0k3t> pwnt-: have you tried in totem and mplayer?
<sbucatino> pwnt-: then you must install ubuntu-restricted-exstra
<sbucatino> pwnt-: then you must install ubuntu-restricted-extra
<pwnt-> sbucatino: Okay but its not in the repos.
<pwnt-> sbucatino: I added medibuntu repo :( I know i did
<spr0k3t> FOAD: it's something I've never run across myself.
<pwnt-> spr0k3t: yep tried, in totem it gives error. doesn't even play
<spr0k3t> pwnt-: how big is the file?
<FOAD> Okay.
<FOAD> Thanks.
<sbucatino> pwnt-: untill you have not ubuntu-restricted-exstra you will have problem with that wmv
<pwnt-> spr0k3t: only 2mb
<spr0k3t> @gmail.com <-- send it there and I'll test it on the systems I have.
<pwnt-> sbucatino: can you give me the command line of repo I need to add & apt-get update & to make me able to get ubuntu-restricted-extra ?
<spr0k3t> pwnt-: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extra
<sbucatino> spr0k3t: :D no he know that i has not all repo activeted
<murlidhar> any picture recovery(undelete) tool ?? my wallpaper is deleted
<pwnt-> spr0k3t & sbucatino , http://pastebin.com/m5e0743ad
<uga> murlidhar: photorec is nice, but it will recover ALL pictures removed in the past
<sbucatino> pwnt-: sorry i remember fof feisty i have not ubuntu-restricted
<sbucatino> in gutsy
<spr0k3t> pwnt-: you forgot the s on extras
<sbucatino> pwnt-: plz upload that video on www.mediafire.com and i will see it
<uga> murlidhar: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<murlidhar> uga is it in repos?
<uga> murlidhar: i don't think so, but it doesn't require installing
<pwnt-> okay
<pwnt-> spr0k3t: how do i install the extras, give me the repo first :P
<uga> murlidhar: just uncompress
<uga> murlidhar: it's a tool that lets you scan whole disks (usually CF/SD and similar), and looks for pictures deleted in the past.
<sbucatino> pwnt-: i dont want say something of wrong but i think ubuntu-restricted-extra is not on gutys repo
<spr0k3t> pwnt-: do you have the multiverse and universe enabled in your repos?
<murlidhar> uga: thanks i am trying it
<pwnt-> bah ok
<pwnt-> spr0k3t: I dunno, I rlly i am not that good in my repo list.
<spr0k3t> sbucatino: extras, it needs an s
<pwnt-> ah wait
<spr0k3t> pwnt-: open synaptic package manager, MENU: settings / repositories, first four checks on the first tab.
<pwnt-> http://pastebin.com/m63942e95
<pwnt-> I think i have it installed? check
<pwnt-> and the file is here
<pwnt-> http://www.mediafire.com/upload_complete.php?id=c5mgvwmw5hg
<uga> murlidhar: oh, it _is_ in the repos
<uga> murlidhar: apt-get install testdisk
<uga> it includes both testdisk and photorec
<sbucatino> pwnt-: no you must give me the right url
<pwnt-> http://www.mediafire.com/?31jbtemjmuu
<pwnt-> here
<sbucatino> pwnt-: yes
<murlidhar> uga: i am looking
<pwnt-> sbucatino: btw i have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<wolfalfa> hello guys, i just tried to upgrade to gutsy (beta) and X won't start: failed to load module fglrx (module requirement mismatch)
<sbucatino> pwnt-: -.- its a porn movie
<sbucatino> -.-
<wolfalfa> laptop: inspiron 6400, atiX1400
<pwnt-> yea sry. It's not about that tho. its just the only wmv i found, and i want to be able to run wmv files.
<spr0k3t> pwnt-: looks the same on gutsy and feisty.  do you know if it works on that other sorry excuse for an operating system?
<pwnt-> spr0k3t: yea I had fiesty and worked on it...
<spr0k3t> 32bit or 64bit?
<pwnt-> what? My vga?
<jheronimus> Hi, all
<pwnt-> hey
<murlidhar> uga: ain't any gui tool to recovering?
<sbucatino> pwnt-: the movie is corrupted
<sbucatino> pwnt-: i can see my wmv :D
<pwnt-> sbucatino: ok
<pwnt-> sbucatino: so you saw the same as my screenshot?
<spr0k3t> pwnt-: looked the same here...
<pwnt-> okay
<jheronimus> I've got a problem here. I was trying to set my ALC268 soundcard properly and I've found a corresponding article on the wiki. One of the options there was to install an updated version of kernel modules, which I did. But I didn't notice that it was i386, not amd64 and the system has installed it happily. And now here comes an update for this package and I guess, there are some problems with the architecture on my system
<FOAD> Okay, I moved back to an older kernel, but now X won't start, I guess because of the nvidia driver being matched with the current kernel.  How do I roll the nvidia driver back?
<pwnt-> FOAD: just curious why did you move back to older kernel?
<spr0k3t> FOAD: did you use the nvidia-glx-new package in the repos, or did you install from binary off the nvidia site?
<FOAD> pwnt_: because of what I said above, with the new one it keeps spewing about Bad block numbers and won't boot.
<FOAD> The package from the repos.
<FOAD> pwnt-: and apparently I am the only one in the world with that bad block thing, so it's not likely to be fixed (soon) I reckon.
<spr0k3t> FOAD: odd, you may need to remove --purge and reinstall the package
<FOAD> ok..
<uga> murlidhar: not that I know
<uga> murlidhar: but ncurses apps aren't hard to use. =)
<uga> just execute it
<uga> (under sudo, if you want hdd to appear)
<murlidhar> uga: yeah i figured it out
<murlidhar> uga: myself :)
<uga> murlidhar: be careful though with this tool, it will put ALL pictures it finds in the disk, into the folder you specify
<uga> that will mean lots of gigs possibly
<murlidhar> uga: did that
<murlidhar> uga: can i interrupt it?
<uga> possibly ctrl+c will do
<uga> doesn't it show an option to stop?
<uga> else killall -9 photorec
<murlidhar> uga: it made a lot of directories and i can't access through my file explorer
<uga> murlidhar: you can't because they were created with root permissions
<uga> chown -R murlidhar directoryname
<uga> or kdesu konqueror/dolphin
<uga> but it's best not to run gui apps under root permissions
<murlidhar> me using gutsy ubuntu
<uga> then kdesu dolphin
<uga> but I don't suggest it...
<uga> murlidhar: oh, sorry, ubuntu, not kubuntu...
<uga> well, then gksu gcrapfilemanager ;)
<uga> whatever you use
<murlidhar> checking'
<murlidhar> uga: it recovered a lot of txt files and few pictures . how can i make search only for pictures
<uga> murlidhar: it doesn't recover txt files, in theory
<uga> murlidhar: just pictures and movies
<uga> you run photorec, right?
<murlidhar> uga: it did recover more that 4000
<uga> it searches for picture headers etc
<murlidhar> yes
<uga> ignores the filesystem completely
<uga> murlidhar: maybe the .txt file is some logfile or so
<murlidhar> i ran photorec
<uga> then they all must be pictures and/or movies
<HetaUma> are the main repos down?
<magoo> i dont know i was having problems earlier
<darkzero> morning all
<darkzero> Anyone here us miro?
<uga> HetaUma: archive.ubuntu works fine here, maybe dns issues in your side?
<darkzero> anyone?
<avatar_> ubuntu.com gives some troubles here (netherlands)
<lukketto> In Italy too!
<lukketto> what's up?
<sbucatino> ;D
<lukketto> now it works!
<sbucatino> a lucche che problemi hai
<sbucatino> xD
<lukketto> ubuntu.com non era raggiungibile...
<lukketto> ...ora per funge ;)
<sbucatino> si anche quello ita era fuori uso
<lukketto> ...mmh...sar stato il gibbone ;)
<sbucatino> mboo
<darkzero> Anyone who install Miro and during loading, will crash or shutdown in  Miro Guide
<sbucatino> lukketto:  che stanno facendo delle modifiche per i link le guide un casino quando si cambia versione
<jussi01> !it | sbucatino
<ubotu> sbucatino: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sbucatino> jussi01: ok was a bit now english
<jussi01> :)
<sbucatino> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sbucatino> :D
<pere_> Yep people, good morning
<pere_> I've a problem with my alc262 sound chip in gutsy
<pere_> I've posted a bug in launchpad
<pere_> is the correct procedure?
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody :)
<howlingmadhowie> has anybody here had a problem with blender while using gutsy?
<sbucatino> pere_: have you a realtek?
<sbucatino> pere_: if you have realtek maybe use the driver for realtek (based on alsa driver but patched)  ftp://209.216.61.149/pc/audio/realtek-linux-audiopack-4.07a.tar.bz2 to install just  decompress the file open the terminal and sudo ./install
<pere_> is a realtek
<pere_> sbucatino, In oss driver says realtek in alsa says intel-hda
<sbucatino> pere_: so if it is a realtek try that driver because it's an alsa driver 1.0.15 rc3  but it is patched :D
<sbucatino> pere_: alsamixer what it say
<sbucatino> pere_: terminal : alsamixer
<sbucatino> it say what you need
<sbucatino> pere_: for my alc861-vd that driver has worked but i have read the README file and your chip is supported
<sbucatino> so i think if i was you i will try to install that driver
<pere_> sbucatino, alsamixer says realtek alc262
<pere_> ok
<sbucatino> pere_: i am going out in 20 minuts i wll be back, let me know if you have any problem
<pere_> thanks a lot sbucatino  :)
<thewrinklyninja> Hi, I am unable to upgrade to gutsy from the upgrader.It keeps crashing out my error log is here.http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40515/ anyone help?
<soul9> dbus isn't running and update-manager needs that for some reason.
<thewrinklyninja> How do I start it?
<cahe> hi
<cahe> nice work guys - gusty works like magic ;] 
<thewrinklyninja> anyone know how to start dbus?
<cahe> hmm
<cahe> guessing - /etc/init.d/dbus start
<cahe> as root?
<thewrinklyninja> still not upgrading with dbus started. its always been on but still reports dbus error
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<assasukasse> what is the difference between feisty and gutsy?
<cosmo_> about 6 months  =P
<gunashekar> hmm
<cosmo_> gutsy has a lot of upgrades from fiesty its a rather long list
<sbucatino> pere_: have you installed ?
<cosmo_> yes
<gunashekar> sure is
<gunashekar> and there will be more updates
<gunashekar> need help on making the sound work in gutsy
<gunashekar> ubotu are you there?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you there? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<boris__> ubotu rv350
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rv350 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<boris__> hi every1
<boris__> i need some help pls
<gunashekar> ubotu: where can i find information on installing HDA intel card and CONEXANT Audio device on gutsy?
<hypn0> could someone do me a favour and check the keyboard preferences to see if microsoft wired 500 keyboard is in list of supported keyboard
<boris__> i got ati radeon rv350 (Radeon9550)    which is blaclisted but i still want compiz fusion
<pere_> sbucatino, yes but nothing happened
<boris__> blacklisted*
<sbucatino> pere_: mm ok now setting :D
<boris__> what drivers do i have to install ?
<sbucatino> pere_: have you done only sudo ./install ? right?
<pere_> sbucatino, yes
<sbucatino> pere_: well have you laptop ?
<pere_> sbucatino, but amixer is not installed
<pere_> sbucatino, yes I've a sony vaio
<sbucatino> pere_: just a second now alsamixer doest say nothing because your card is not installed ?
<sbucatino> pere_: or the card is not installed and so you cannot use alsamixer
<pere_> sbucatino, amixer says:amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<giorgo1> hi guys. One question. Has somthing be changed for an nfs moutning? I canot establish a nfs conection anymore with kubuntu 7.10?
<sbucatino> pere_: mmm ok you must try this
<sbucatino> pere_: just a second i must find the file
<pere_> sbucatino, no problem
<giorgo1> i try it with: sudo mount -t nfs ipadress:/mnt/folder /mnt/folder
<sbucatino> pere_: try this and post what it says
<sbucatino> pere_: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<giorgo1> i receive the message: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock...etc
<sbucatino> pere_: are you here ?
<pere_> sbucatino, Codec: Realtek ALC262
<pere_> Codec: Conexant ID 2c06
<Moduliz0r> Is there any software for handling finger print readers?
<sbucatino> pere_:mm ok
<sbucatino> pere_: you have not realtek
<sbucatino> but conexant
<sbucatino> chip
<pere_> sbucatino, but it says realtek
<chillervalley> oh hi
<chillervalley> hi anyone familar with Gutsy gibson and compiz? its not starting with my nvidia graphics card ... if i do "compiz --replace" it shows error: "/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format"
<chillervalley> and i cant open the compiz-settings-manager
<sbucatino> pere_: mm you can try to do something but i think it will not work
<sbucatino> pere_: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Moduliz0r> chillervalley: Do you have the nVidia restricted drivers?
<chillervalley> yeah
<Moduliz0r> oh
<Moduliz0r> i don't know then >_>
<chillervalley> lol okay :D
<pere_> sbucatino, and?
<boris__> im getting the composite extension is not available error
<sbucatino> pere_: add this: options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<sbucatino> pere_: you can add at the end of the file
<sbucatino> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pere_> sbucatino, and then?
<pere_> sbucatino, trying modprobe?
<sbucatino> pere_: after this restart modprobe not matter
<sbucatino> env must load the service
<pere_> sbucatino, ok I try now, thanks for your help
<pere_> sbucatino, :)
<sbucatino> pere_: come back here
<pere_> sbucatino, ok
<neztiti> FATAL: Module adv717x not found.
<sbucatino> pere_: just second
<Moduliz0r> Anyone know how i can get a biometric reader recognised and used in Ubuntu?
<neztiti> any help
<neztiti> dxr3
<_6StringKng_> hwo would I go about upgrading to gusty?  from 7.04
<giorgo1> no one can help me?
<sbucatino> pere_: if it doesnt work try to change auto with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40519/
<neztiti> FATAL: Module adv717x not found.
<neztiti> FATAL: Error running install command for em8300
<sbucatino> pere_:  for example options snd-hda-intel model=basic
<pere_> sbucatino, I'll grab the url
<pere_> sbucatino, thanks
<sbucatino> pere_:  ok good luck
<_6StringKng_> hwo would I go about upgrading to gusty?  from 7.04
<neztiti> any help with dxr3 card with gustyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<GNUtoo-laptop> hello, is there a ubuntu-java channel?
<neztiti> FATAL: Module adv717x not found.
<chillervalley> so noone has an idea on that?
<Moduliz0r> What do I need to compile some source code?
<giorgo1> i have investigate that nfs-common needet to be istalled. Buto now the conection will be failt regards "time out". The courios is that on vesion 7.04 i dont used nfs-commont and the connectin to my NAS file was successfully. Successfully. Something has been changed. Can please some one help me ? Please
<stefg> !pleae | giorgo1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pleae - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !please | giorgo1
<ubotu> giorgo1: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Moduliz0r> what programs do I need to compile source code?
<albert23> Moduliz0r: you will most likely need build-essential as a minimum
<Moduliz0r> Ok I'll try installing that
<Moduliz0r> why does it suddenly need my CD?
<albert23> because it will try to install the package from your CD
<Moduliz0r> >_> ok
<Moduliz0r> what if i dont have the cd?
<albert23> disable the CD in Software Sources
<Moduliz0r> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) <- is that the right way to get them?
<giorgo1> ok ubotu: sorry i will do it. Thanks
<Moduliz0r> configure: error: cannot find required header: security/_pam_macros.h <- ???
<albert23> Moduliz0r: if you are using a desktop, I would install packages using Synaptic
<Moduliz0r> but apt-get is so much more cool
<Moduliz0r> i dont have to leave the terminal to do it
<GNUtoo-laptop> does sun's java implementation export the jardir variable?(i don't want to make a useless bugreport)
<Moduliz0r> How do I install those headers?
<albert23> Moduliz0r: I think normally you would use back-ticks to do it, so  linux-headers-`(uname -r)`
<Moduliz0r> albert23: apparently I already have the Linux headers
<Moduliz0r> but I need the stuff that security/_pam_macros.h is in somewhere
<albert23> Moduliz0r: you can try to install libpam0g-dev. The -dev libs will normally give you these .h files
<Moduliz0r> ok
<Moduliz0r> yay thanks
<Moduliz0r> but now...
<Moduliz0r> configure: error: cannot find required header: bioapi.h
<Moduliz0r> bioapi.h? Where do I get that
<Meroigo_> If I update my Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 Release Candidate, will I get the 100% final 7.10 through update manager when it's released for real in 5 days?
<albert23> it doesn't seem to be in a Ubuntu provided package. You would be able to find the package on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ if it was.
<KenSentMe> Meroigo_, yes you do. If the final packages are in the repositories, the update manager will update them and you have the final version of ubuntu
<tony_>  Does anyone know how to fix the "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000" error?
<Meroigo_> KenSentMe > okay nice. so I have really nothing to lose by upgrading now?
<Meroigo_> some very annoying bugs still floting around?
<KenSentMe> Meroigo_, well, there can be bugs because it's not final. But if everything goes well they are solved when final is released
<KenSentMe> And i wouldn't expect any major bugs anymore
<Meroigo_> okay...
<Meroigo_> I'm thinking about upgrading now... :D but it would be so boring if something were to break :( is there a tool for like restoring a system to it previous state, like you can do in windows XP?
<Meroigo_> (easily)
<FallenHitokiri> Meroigo_: dd
<Meroigo_> dd?
<FallenHitokiri> Meroigo_: dd
<Hobbsee> Meroigo_: not really
<savvas`bday> Meroigo_: you could install irssi and join from the console in irc and get help, just get familiar with the program
<nomasteryoda> see, all is well.. the initramfs bug was fixed... good
<Hobbsee> savvas`bday: yeah, but we dont even want to attempt to downgrade a version, without reinstalling it.
<chillervalley> aie irssi rocks
<Moduliz0r> savvas: It's your birthday?
<chillervalley> but can anyone help me with my compiz problem? ;_;
<nanbudh> i was planning to install postgresql on my 6.06, but i plan to dowload 7.10 right at the first moment..i was wondering whether 7.10 will have all the latest things preinstalled?like postgresql
<pere> sbucatino, ALL WORKING GREAT!
<sbucatino> pere: :D
<MrStein> Are DVDs an official release uf gutsy ?
<pere> sbucatino, where I can post the solution for other people haveing troubles can do the same?
<chillervalley> can anyone tell me why compiz-settings-manager don't start? and compiz doesn't too
<sbucatino> pere: in the forum :D  http://ubuntuforums.org/
<sbucatino> pere: if you are not registred i can post for you
<pere> sbucatino, ok thanks. I'll post it now.
<sbucatino> pere: remember every time you upgrade you must do that
<pere> sbucatino, thanks for the help and see you later.
<pere> sbucatino, ok
<sbucatino> pere: ok :D
<Hobbsee> MrStein: they will be, yes
<addos> is RC1 still unoptimized?
<Hobbsee> define optimized?
<Hobbsee> er, unoptimized?
<addos> well, sound stutters a lot with rc1
<addos> and apps seem to take awhile to load, compared to feisty
<nanbudh> what will be system requirements for 7.10?
<addos> when I say unoptimized, I mean, is there still debugging code compiled into the apps and kernel?
<MrStein> Hobbsee: if one searches for "gutsy" on google, he will land on a download page that lists _only_ dvd images. IF one follows the link in the topic of this chanel, he will find _only_ CD images. Seems as if the left hand does not know what the right is doing.
<nanbudh> andhow much installation space will it require?
<Hobbsee> MrStein: cant really help what google says.
<Hobbsee> MrStein: and the topic says what it does, because no one's asked where the DVDs are yet.
<MrStein> Hobbsee: you cant blame google for the ubuntu release schedule document  ;-)
<Hobbsee> it appears the new topic doesnt even have a reference to the cds
<Hobbsee> MrStein: they were accurate.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> they've been accurate up till tribe 5 or so, iirc.
<chillervalley> okay guys i got it
<chillervalley> "compiz --replace gconf" works!
<MrStein> Hobbsee: actually the topic points to the release schedule doc (I didn't notice that before). So if someone folow the relealse schedule, he will find dvd only images, if the utjer link , then cd only. Why this divide ?
<MrStein> utjer=other
<neztiti> Loading of player part 'XinePart' failed.
<neztiti> any help
<Hobbsee> MrStein: i fixed that weeks ago.
<MrStein> Hobbsee: fixed what ?
<Hobbsee> MrStein: so, if the person actually reads the release schedule, they'll find the one they want.
<Hobbsee>  [WWW]  Release Candidate (DVD images) [WWW]  Release Canidate (CD images)
<MrStein> _I_ fixed that yesterday ;-)
<Hobbsee> oh, maybe i only did teh beta.
<Hobbsee> fair enough.  it's fixed, then.
<MrStein> Hobbsee: no , wait. Are talking about the rel schedule ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<chillervalley> okay! but how can i do that on startup?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<john_wat>  I just update to kernel 2.6.23,but no linux-restricted-module for the kernel ,how to use 3D effects ?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Home of the Gutsy Gibbon" | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | This channel is for Gutsy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty join #ubuntu | Remember Gutsy still has bugs, so please file them as you find them | Gutsy release candidate has been released | see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/RC to test
<Hobbsee> john_wat: install the restricted modules, then.
<MrStein> Hobbsee: hmm, the beta link still links only to dvd images. Besides, I repeat, why is one server having dvd only images, and the other cd only ? Who manages this ?
<Hobbsee> MrStein: space reasons.
<john_wat> no restricted fit for 2.6.23....
<Hobbsee> john_wat: there is.  do you even have restricted enabled?
<Hobbsee> in your sources list?
<john_wat> yes,i only apt-get the 2.6.22-14 restricted modules
<Hobbsee> oh grr, who reverted my changes?
<MrStein> Hobbsee: adding a link doesn't take that much space ;-)
<john_wat> but no more than that version
<Hobbsee> MrStein: yeah, well.  there's a bug open about that
<Hobbsee> MrStein: oh, bloody people who revert changes from the release team.
<chillervalley> how can i do it so ubuntu will do "compiz --replace gconf" on startup???
<MrStein> chillervalley: boot script ?
<john_wat> How to update restricted-module to fit for kernel 2.6.23?
<Hobbsee> uh oh.  too many reverts.  /me fixes
<MementoMori> hi all
<MrStein> really, ubuntu must get their act together. With "little issues" like this _all over_ the place... you won't get far. Except in the MS way maybe.
<MementoMori> does anyone have a working bcm4312 wireless chipset in gutsy?
<Hobbsee> thanks for volunteering to help
<hylje> little issues are fine for the initial release, they'll get squashed over time
<MrStein> Hobbsee: oh ,accurate bug reorts are not enough ? What do you want. Blood ?
<MrStein> reports
<Hobbsee> MrStein: fixing them would be nice too, and/or working on teh wiki.
* Hobbsee shrugs
<MrStein> I reported a few one liners in the last year. First the maintainer bugged about not sending a patch (for a few changed characters). Then when I sent it, they refused to accpet it. That is not really encouraging.
<Hobbsee> and it all boils down to one developer, of course.
<MrStein> it was just an example. This happens all over the place.
<Hobbsee> so, fix it.
<MrStein> Going to extremes, when they claim that "bad" is actually "good"
<MrStein> how ? Can I "fire" a developer and replace him ?
<MrStein> or send him an "ego remover" ? :-)
<Hobbsee> you can become another developer.  no need to remove the first.
<MrStein> IS Canonical hiring ?
<Hobbsee> do you need to be hired?
<Hobbsee> most of the people who work on ubuntu *arent* paid to do it.
<MrStein> I just asked.
<Hobbsee> to answer your question, yes they are.
<john_wat>  I just update to kernel 2.6.23,but no linux-restricted-module for the kernel ,how to use 3D effects ?
<Hobbsee> john_wat: which mirror?
<Nukeador> hi there
<john_wat> mirror?
<MrStein> Hobbsee: is there a channel about working for Canonical ? (it is a bit off topic here)
<john_wat> what mirror?
<Hobbsee> MrStein: ubuntu.com/employment.
<Nukeador> Is it normal that file roller overwrites files without asking when you drag & drop the files?
<MrStein> 10x
<Hobbsee> MrStein: but, to do MOTU stuff, you dont get paid to.  this is open source.
<john_wat> kernel 2.6.23 download from kernel.org
<d1n0> Im having problems installings radeonhd drivers.... can anyone help?
<john_wat> apt source is ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> john_wat: if you downloaded the kernel and compiled that, you're on your own.
<Hobbsee> MrStein: they only hire really good people for specific stuff.  no idea if you're interested in that stuff or not
<john_wat> yes...but is there some way to use 3d effects on new kernel?
<sbucatino> grazie: prego
<grazie> sbucatino: what did I do?
<sbucatino> grazie: nothing but :D
<sbucatino> grazie: where do youi came from
<grazie> sbucatino: uk
<sbucatino> grazie: your nick is italian nick :D
<bretzel> Wow! how comes KDE3.5.8 not yet announced and already installed/updated on my comp. ...
<Hobbsee> bretzel: because we needed it in before the freeze.
<sbucatino> grazie:  your nick mean thank you
<sbucatino> lol
<bretzel> Cool for me then :-) 8-)
<Nukeador> Is it normal that file roller overwrites files without asking when you drag & drop the files? Should I report this at launchpad as a bug?
<d1n0> Im having problems installings radeonhd drivers.... can anyone help?
<bretzel> Even KDevelop is 3.5.0 !!!  And btw, first of all thank you Ubuntu guys for this almost total working 7.10 RC!! wonderfull
<nomasteryoda> you should be able to just select Desktop Effects under the System menu
<nomasteryoda> oops
<nomasteryoda> dang scrollback
<john_wat> Can't open the effects
<john_wat> in 7.10 rc ,effects can work
<john_wat> but in kernel 2.6.23, no resteicted-modules ,effects can't open
<bretzel> And talking about Desktop effect it is great, but how Can I adjust settings like refresh rate and vsync etc ... ? no gui for that yet ( I mean installed by default ) ?
<john_wat> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-setting-manager
<john_wat> you can see it in synatic
* Hobbsee highly doubts that the restricted modules come with the kernel from kernel.org at all, adn that you really will have to grab the source, and compile it yourself.
<Hobbsee> while making whatever necessary changes are needed.
<bretzel> good thank you john_watI couldn't remeber the pkg name...
* sleepynate $ gccit_yourself
<john_wat> restricted-module is not from kernel.org
<Hobbsee> john_wat: oh wait.  2.6.23?  well of course there arent.
<sleepynate> Hobbsee: ... it's not working...
<john_wat> it from apt-source
<john_wat> yes,the lastest kernel version
<Hobbsee> no, but it's for a different kernel, and if you insist on using a later kernel, you'll probably need to compile each driver you want by hand.
<sleepynate> memories...
<Hobbsee> for which you cant get support for here.
<john_wat> yes ,i compile it each driver
<john_wat> i have compile ti
<sleepynate> Hobbsee: unless he brought beer and pizza
<Hobbsee> sleepynate: not even then.
<sleepynate> damn.
<john_wat> i have in 2.6.23
<Hobbsee> sleepynate: we dont do support on compiling your own kernel, or anything related to it
<john_wat> but only can't open 3d effects
<Hobbsee> sleepynate: because those who do so are expected to know what they're doing :)
<bretzel> okay I am done here - again - thank you Ubuntu dev guys, I am really impressed, Ubuntu RC is already far more superior than Mandriva + OpenSuSE all together !
<sleepynate> Hobbsee: yes, but everyone knows the classic way to get a buddy's help when you're supposed to have known what you're doing but didn't and screwed it up is -- beer and pizza :D
<Hobbsee> sleepynate: haha, i'm not that silly :)
<junkeR> hey I installed Xubuntu 7.10 Gutsy last night and when I open a music file using totem, it automatically sets itself to "always on top"
<junkeR> can I disable that somehow?
<sleepynate> yes
<bretzel> I am only cold about the terminal console text setup -- too much wide-char setup, bring down all goodies about graph and attributes... still not agree with your too much internaltional setup
<junkeR> when I disable "always on top", close totem, then open another music file, it's set back to "always on top"
<john_wat>  I just update to kernel 2.6.23,but no linux-restricted-module for the kernel ,how to use 3D effects ?Who can help me....
<john_wat> painful...
<Ximal> happy birthday savvas !
<Hobbsee> john_wat: i thought you got told that you wouldnt get support here...
<john_wat> ......
<Gunner_Sr> Has the VGA setting changed in gutsy?
<sleepynate> no, but do you have an nvidia card and problems with x?
<[yodaa_bel] > Hi, I have an intel945 and a laptop, can't get the correct resolution with gutsy...
<Gunner_Sr> With Feisty I had the splash screen, did an upgrade and now no splash. Also the resolution has reset in the console
<[yodaa_bel] > any pointers ?
<jsubl2> if i enable normal visual effects my desktop seems unstable.  i have an nvidia card
<Gunner_Sr> sleepynate: what is a safe VGA setting that also gives me the splash screen?
<sleepynate> Gunner_Sr: you'll have to play with it. it really depends on your hardware
<Gunner_Sr> sleepynate: humm, okay. thanks.
<Moduliz01> Ubuntu has crashed on me twice now >_>
<sleepynate> but if you screw it up, you'll have to fix xorg.conf by hand :)
<Moduliz01> all of a sudden all my input devices stop working
<pdelgallego> hit, is there any ubuntu guide for 7.10?
<sleepynate> Moduliz01: you using the Gutsy RC beta?
<Moduliz01> yes
<sleepynate> Moduliz01: that's why! :D
<Moduliz01> Why does it do it?
<Gunner_Sr> sleepynate: okay, but I just use the 7xx numbers right not hex?
<sleepynate> Moduliz01: 'cause it's untested software. so there's still bugs :)
<nemik> Moduliz01: try to find that out. check your kernel logs, Xorg logs, etc. is it reproducable?
<Moduliz01> it seems to be random
<Moduliz01> everything still works, but I can click anywhere and it is like there's a glass window over my desktop
<sleepynate> Moduliz01: heh, you using compiz? :D
<Moduliz01> yes.
<sleepynate> hahaha
<nemik> lol
<Moduliz01> Shall I disable it?
<sleepynate> that's probably why :)
<sleepynate> would probably help :)
<Moduliz01> done
<Moduliz01> when it happens i cant do anything
<Moduliz01> i mean
<pdelgallego> how can i install w32codecs in 7.10? apt-get dont find any candidate?
<sleepynate> see if it crashes as much now
<Moduliz01> i can't ctrl+alt+backspace out of it
<Moduliz01> and I can't ctrl+alt+f1 or anything out either
<nemik> hmmm strange
<Hobbsee> !codecs | pdelgallego
<ubotu> pdelgallego: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rulus> Hi, my computer boots incredibly slow, except when I press ctrl+alt+f1 at boot. Also usplash does not work. Is there a link?
<Moduliz01> but everything is still working
<sleepynate> Moduliz01: yea, sounds like it's totally locking X
<Moduliz01> my media is still playing, Pidgin is still logging in
<sleepynate> Moduliz01: probably compiz's fault
<Moduliz01> but mouse/keyboard become useless
<Moduliz01> :|
<Moduliz01> k
<sleepynate> err wait
<sleepynate> stuff happens on the screen? but your inputs don't work?
<Moduliz01> Yeh
<sleepynate> ohhhhh
<Moduliz01> I can move the mouse, but clicking is useless
<sleepynate> that is wacky
<nemik> yea
<Moduliz01> it's twice now:|
<Moduliz01> and i had downloads running :
<sleepynate> malicious host? :D
<Moduliz01> :(
<Moduliz01> VMware actually
<sleepynate> hmm, you're running gutsy in vmware?
<Moduliz01> no
<sleepynate> oh
<Moduliz01> i was downloading vmware
<nemik> oh. press ctrl+alt to escape vmware
<sleepynate> right
<Moduliz01> now i have to start it again
<Moduliz01> hmm
<Moduliz01> it did do it right as i started Pidgin
<sleepynate> probably a coincidence... something like pidgin has little to do with what devices can give stdi/o
<Moduliz01> ok
<Moduliz01> this might help... i was copying a CD to a disc image
* sleepynate shrugs
<sleepynate> beyond me
<Moduliz01> it had appeared to stop at 100%
<Moduliz01> which was why I started Pidgin
<Moduliz01> to come here ^_^
<sleepynate> ohhhh
<sleepynate> interesting
<Moduliz01> i cant wait for the final release
<sleepynate> 5 days :P
<Moduliz01> too long
<Moduliz01> it's stopped at the end of the disc copy again :|
<Moduliz01> anyone here know much about Ubuntu's cd copy?
<nosrednaekim> Moduliz01: do you mean the program that copies CDs?
<Moduliz01> yes
<Moduliz01> the one built into ubuntu pretty much
<Moduliz01> why has it stopped at like 100% :(
<sleepynate> nautilus :P
<Moduliz01> just says Creating Disc Image
<mare2> Hello, I have upgraded to RC from 7.04. Can anyone help me resolve my issues ?
<Ximal> mar2 ... type up your issue ;)
<sleepynate> mare2: yes... tail /var/log/kernel.org
<uga> mare2: just point out the issues, and people might be able to help
<Moduliz01> it's stopped at 100%, still says creating disc image, but my cd drive keeps making noises, but it's not spun up
<uga> we cant' predict future ;)
<mare2> 1. my wifi stopped working even if it works from install CD
<mare2> It uses restricted driver, which is red, dunno what that means
<pvl1>  hi, i ugh have been having this problem since like 6.5, device manager barely shows anything about my devices
<mare2> 2. my dual core CPU (T7200) is now identified as 1 CPU only
<mare2> 3. I cannot see any sound device anymore
<nosrednaekim> mare2: what is your wireless
<mare2> ipw3945
<mare2> but restricted drivers says Not in use
<nosrednaekim> mare2: can you enable it?
<nosrednaekim> in the restrcited-manaher
<nosrednaekim> and.... is the wireless switch on?
<mare2> It's enabled
<mare2> or better it is ticked
<spo0ner> I'm trying to get the desktop effects to work on a Gutsy upgrade and NVidia card
<spo0ner> I know how to do it with ATI (xserver-xgl and stuff) but I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong with Nvidia
<pravin1> I just upgraded to 7.10 and now my dns times out very frequently. I disabled ipv6 in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases. Firefox works okay (after disabling ipv6) but pidgin doesn't work.
<nosrednaekim> spo0ner: #ubuntu-effects
<nosrednaekim> mare2: is the wireless switch on your computer on?
<spo0ner> pravin: have you tried a clean "purple" directory for pidgin?
<spo0ner> mv purple old_purple
<spo0ner> and then run pidgin
<pravin1> i ./configured and made it again
<mare2> nosrednakim: not sure what do yo mean, it's always switched on
<spo0ner> in your home directory there should be a folder called "purple"
<sampson> having issues getting hl2 to work...with wine 0.9.46 it crashes after the intro vid so i downgraded to .43 and now it shows the loading screen but then it crashes out with wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000038 at address 0xe9914a1 (thread 0009)
<nosrednaekim> mare2: ah ok. some laptops have wireless switches
<spo0ner> thats what I had to do to get mine to work properly
<pravin1> spo0ner,  even xchat wouldn't connect, until i pinged irc.ubuntu.org from the terminal
<sampson> sound is working so it isn't a sound issue because it plays in the intro vid
<nosrednaekim> mare2: pastebin the output of "iwconfig"
<pravin1> spo0ner,  i'll try creating a new .purple
<spo0ner> that's odd
<spo0ner> what DNS servers are you using?  your own ISP's?
<mare2> nosrednaekim: I could use Fn+F2 but that has no effect at all
<spo0ner> there's nobody answering in ubuntu-effects
<mare2> nosrednaekim: it's like the driver is not loaded
<spo0ner> can anyone point me to a good troubleshooting page or forum post?
<nosrednaekim> mare2: please pastebin the output of "iwconfig"
<spo0ner> I've been looking for a while now...its driving me nuts =o)
<pravin1> spo0ner,  yes my own isp
<spo0ner> I use opendns.org
<nosrednaekim> spo0ner: whats happening? no window borders?
<pravin1> spo0ner, nope. pidgin still timing out
<spo0ner> try that just to make sure there's not a lag with your ISP's DNS servers
<spo0ner> plus opendns.org has a lot of safety features
<sampson> you could try using the l3 dns... 4.2.2.1/4.2.2.2
<pravin1> I don't think dns would be an issue. It was working fine. It took 3 hours to upgrade and i was using the internet when 7.10 was being downloaded
<pravin1> besides, firefox (with ipv6 disabled) works alright
<sampson> have you checked resolv.conf to make sure localhost isn't listed first
<pravin1> sampson,  localhost isn't listed
<sampson> when you use nslookup on a domain is it quick?
<spo0ner> I would try the open DNS just to see what happens
<pravin1> yep, its very quick
<sampson> then i doubt it's a dns issue
<pravin1> xchat kept timing out before i opened a terminal and said "ping irc.ubuntu.org"
<pravin1> just as i did that, xchat connected
<sampson> are you on a router?
<pravin1> yes
<sampson> check the arp tables
<pvl1> Device manager does recognize vendors,devices, or statuses
<sampson> sounds more like a gateway issue
<mare2> nosrednaekim: What can be wrong if dmesg does not contain nether Wireless nor ipw
<nosrednaekim> mare2: please look at "iwconfig"
<pravin1> er, how do i check the arp tables? but everything worked until i rebooted to 7.10
<sampson> have you rebooted your router since you upgraded
<mare2> nosrednaekim: iwconfig, no wireless extensions
<pravin1> no
<sampson> try doing that
<pravin1> ok
<pravin1> brb
<mare2> ok, will try to reboot, bbl
<nosrednaekim> mare2: ok... trun off your computer, and pull out the battery for like 2 minutes, your wireless might be "off" in the bios/ACPI.
<sampson> fuck!!!
<sampson> hl2 doesn't work but hl2dm works
<Moduliz01> haha
<Moduliz01> I can get all of them to work
<Moduliz01> Wine, right?
<sampson> yeah i'm using 0.9.43 right now
<Moduliz01> Cool.
<Moduliz01> Guys, what sort of framerate would you expect on HL2 under Wine, with a nVidia GeForce 8600 GT (256MB PCI-E)?
<sampson> from what i've gathered decent enough to be playable
<Moduliz01> on a Core 2 Duo 2.4GHz machine with 1GB of 800MHz DDR2 ram?
<sampson> ati x1600s get 60
<Moduliz01> hmm
<Moduliz01> in Windows I could get ~120 in Garry's Mod
<sampson> who cares after 60
<Moduliz01> now it's limited to around... 20-30fps
<Moduliz01> sometimes 10
<Moduliz01> :(
<sampson> ah that would be a problem
<sampson> the ram would be your bottle neck...make sure you aren't using too much
<spo0ner> sorry about that
<spo0ner> system locked
<sampson> he's resetting his router
<Moduliz01> it's crucial ballistix 800MHz stuff, only 1GB... it's not slow or anything
<Moduliz01> but my framerate hasn't been that great
<sampson> it sounded more like a gateway issue considering nothing resolved outside his network without pinging it first
<spo0ner> who was helping me before?
<ferric84> whenever I try to add a program via "add/remove applications" in 7.10a I receive a "The list of applications is not available" message, at which point it updates itself, and the process continues.  any ideas?
<sampson> nosrednaekim was
<Bauldrick> i upgraded my gutsy system and lost my desktop? have tried install kubuntu-desktop but cant get it back :(
<nosrednaekim> spo0ner: here
<spo0ner> ferric84 what do you have selected under System/Administrative/Software Sources?
<IndyGunFreak> Bauldrick: hope you upgraded
<IndyGunFreak> excuse me, backed up
<ferric84> spo0ner: none of the boxes except the CDROM is checked under "ubuntu software" tab
<sampson> gah fuck you wine
<Moduliz01> haha
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<IndyGunFreak> sampson: geez, take a paxil
<Bauldrick> backing up is for sensible people...... !! Is it royally screwed and need reinstal?
<Moduliz01> for me, steam runs almost as well in Wine as it did in Windows
<spo0ner> aaaah
<sampson> it just makes no sense
<IndyGunFreak> Bauldrick: probably n ot, whats it doing, kicking you to a CLI?
<spo0ner> ferric84  thats your problem
<sampson> how come all the dm hl2 games work fine but none of the sp games!
<ferric84> excellent, what should I check?
<sampson> portal won't launch past the loading screen either
<Moduliz01> i dont have portal so I wouldn't know
<spo0ner> uncheck the cdrom one and check the others (I use all including universe and multiverse)
<sampson> which wine version are you using Moduliz01
<ferric84> ok, thank you
<Bauldrick> Indy> kdm appears to be working but I have no toolbars etc.. have to start everything from cmd box
<spo0ner> once you select that you will get a ton of update notifications
<Moduliz01> the latest wine
<spo0ner> just go ahead and let apt work its magic
<IndyGunFreak> Bauldrick: now that is wierd, haven't heard that one
<Moduliz01> hmm, i do have one problem
<sampson> Bauldrick: have you tried running startkde from the cmd box?
<Moduliz01> my Steam IMs...
<Moduliz01> i cant read any that come to me
<Moduliz01> or see what I write once I press Send
<Seiver`Damross> can anyone help with a broken LAMP?
<Aondo> anyone else having performance issues with the -14-rt kernel? i dont seem to get the same performance as earlier builds. not sure why
<pravin> nope. still the same issue
<spo0ner> Seiver  -  superglue always worked best for me
<spo0ner> my mom still figure out I broke it because of the missing pieces though
<pravin> This is what xchat says before I ping -- Connecting to irc.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0) port 6667...
<Moduliz01> WTH
<Moduliz01> garrys mod is running
<spo0ner> pravin  before upgrading did you use automatix?
<Moduliz01> i can hear it
<Moduliz01> but its vanished
<pravin> no
<IndyGunFreak> easyubuntu, envy?
<Moduliz01> great now Wine has stopped working
<scizzo-> Seiver`Damross: what is the problem with the broken server?
<Seiver`Damross> spoon i get the oddest error
<pravin> any other suggestions? spo0ner sampson ?
<Seiver`Damross>  i get this error tasksel: aptitude failed (100) when i try to install LAMP
<spo0ner> hrmmm
<spo0ner> does this only happen with name resolution?
<nosrednaekim> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<spo0ner> or do you also have the problem when using a direct  IP?
<Bauldrick> startkde brings up my desktop for a few seconds then it goes back to splash screen
<pravin> this happens in name resolution only with apps like xchat and pidgin
<Moduliz01> is there any way i can accelerate the graphics on games under Wine?
<Seiver`Damross> that dosent help im looking at right now and there is nothing to do with this error on it
<spo0ner> Seiver - there are probably some really good IRC channels that deal with LAMP issues specifically
<spo0ner> I don't use it enough to know much about it
<scizzo-> Seiver`Damross: what does: sudo tasksel lamp-server say then?
<spo0ner> gotta restart X...be back in a few
<uga> uhm... after digging a bit about why I had two /dev/mouse... 0 and 1,... I find in proc/bus... N: Name="Macintosh mouse button emulation"
<uga> why would anyone want a mac emulated mouse =)
<Bauldrick> I think the latest upgrade I did uninstalled a shed load of dependent packages
<Seiver`Damross> it gives me the installing package and then gose to 100% and i get the tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<Cleric> can anyone help me access my Windows files via Ubuntu laptop hardwired to the local network?
<scizzo-> Seiver`Damross: hmmm sounds like the package does not exist
<nosrednaekim> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<scizzo-> !bug "131134
<scizzo-> !bug #131134
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131134 in tasksel "When attempting to install lamp-server, returns "aptitude failed (100)"" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131134
<scizzo-> it does exist in the tasksel desc though
<Seiver`Damross> how do i get that package
<scizzo-> Seiver`Damross: well its not really a package
<scizzo-> Seiver`Damross: its a task
<Seiver`Damross> O.odo i have to DL a new server?
<MementoMori> I cant reproduce dvd in kubuntu gutsy with kaffeine: I always get xine: couldn't find demux for dvd:///dev/scd0
<guardian> hi
<MementoMori> xine: found input plugin: dvd navigator
<guardian> how to upgrade gcc please ? i installed gcc 4.2 on my gutsy but it's not the default compiler yet
<MementoMori> I've already installed libdvdcss
<MementoMori> and mpgs xine related libs
<MementoMori> any hint?
<scizzo-> Seiver`Damross: hmmm I just tried it
<scizzo-> Seiver`Damross: seems to work here
<n0yd> Any idea how this person accomplished getting his gnome-panel to look like this? http://sourceforge.net/dbimage.php?id=140875   I know he is using a bhackground image, which I have the same one he has, from the mac4lin project on sourceforge, but how do I get _everything_ on the panel to follow that look/theme?  My menu bar, and my sound applet, and sucg don't follow the same look, they stay gray...
<Seiver`Damross> im useing 7.04
<scizzo-> Seiver`Damross: what?
<Seiver`Damross> server 7.04
<scizzo-> Seiver`Damross: you are using feisty and asking questions about those things in a gutsy channel?
<scizzo-> Seiver`Damross: ./j #ubuntu
<Seiver`Damross> O.o
<Seiver`Damross> they cant seem to help me
<scizzo-> Seiver`Damross: then check your repos
<Seiver`Damross> ?? i sh kinda noobie at this
<nosrednaekim> Seiver`Damross: did you try #ubuntu-server?
<pravin_> xchat keeps resolving irc.ubuntu.com to 1.0.0.0 until i run ping irc.ubuntu.com on a terminal
<pravin_> this is true for pidgin and other net apps (apart from firefox)
<Seiver`Damross> that channal is unregistered
<Seiver`Damross> any more ideas?
<Cleric> can anyone help me access my Windows files via Ubuntu laptop hardwired to the local network?
<nosrednaekim> !samba | Cleric
<ubotu> Cleric: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<MementoMori> Cleric: do you mean you want to access your files via samba?
<pvandewyngaerde> smb://
<Seiver`Damross> so there is no place i can get the LAMP setup?
<scizzo-> Seiver`Damross: there is....
<Seiver`Damross> i sence a but
<scizzo-> Seiver`Damross: every tried to check the repos and stuff like that?
<Seiver`Damross> again im kinda of a noob to this what is repos?
<Cleric> mementomori: no i am jsut trying to browse using ubuntu network places
<stefg> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ericrost> are there any plans to add vmware-server to the gutsy repos? It was in feisty... just wondering if they're waiting for something, or if they're getting rid of it?
<MementoMori> kaffeine cant play dvds while mplayer do it without problems
<nosrednaekim> ericrost: when canonical gets the commercial repo up, it will.
<nosrednaekim> ericrost: usually thats after it is stable
<ericrost> nosrednaekim: thanks, vmware player is out there, but I assume its a difference in having kernel mods?
<ericrost> nosrednaekim: I'm moving pretty much all my server stuff over to vmware, as I have underutilized hardware/not sure of the best combination to get the most out of the same box so I want it easy to play with
<ericrost> nosrednaekim: especially my firewall/dhcp/dns/nat server
<nosrednaekim> ericrost: try virtualbox... its veyr very good without having to deal with liscencing etc
<mare2> nosrednaekim: I fixed my problem
<ericrost> nosrednaekim: are there converters for the images? I have a bunch of stuff all set up under vmware
<Cleric> can anyone help me access my Windows files via Ubuntu laptop hardwired to the local network?
<ericrost> nosrednaekim: zimbra and wordpress (the wordpress wouldn't be a tragedy, there's no content)
<ferric84_> when trying to edit config files, 99% of the time I can't save it because I'm not the owner.  Is the easist way to fix this to chown the file to my user, or chmod the permissions?
<nosrednaekim> ericrost: virtualbox can use vmdk's
<mare2> nosrednaekim: I cannot use 2.6.22-14-386 kernel which is default but I have to use -generic one. No idea what is the difference
<ericrost> ferric84_: use sudo, configs SHOULD be root owned
<nosrednaekim> mare2: now it works?
<scizzo-> well managed to break my own LAMP server now
<ericrost> nosrednaekim: hmm.. then I'm sold... I'll do that when I'm switching my setup
<ericrost> nosrednaekim: I have to re-build the base on one box anyway (switch from desktop to server) so while I'm messing with packages and have stuff down anyway, I'll switch, that was the main reason I hadn't
<mare2> nosrednaekim: yes, everything works, sound, wireless, 2 cores. With 22-14-386 none of these work for me
<nosrednaekim> mare2: odd :)
<nosrednaekim> I don't know what the difference is either.
<ericrost> nosrednaekim: does it have a good remote viewer? I use vmware on another system to remotely manage, but just the basic shell access so I don't have even ssh open on the box
<Bauldrick> I still can't get my desktop fully up (have no toolbars)- issueing 'startkde' brings it up for a few seconds, but then it cuts back to login screen
<ericrost> nosrednaekim: and what's the performance comparison? as long as its close
<nosrednaekim> ericrost: yeah... but I THINK you need the non-open version for that. (still free and all, but IDK if its in the repositories)
<nosrednaekim> ericrost: vista was decently fast for me in it...must be pretty good :)
<rulus> Hi, my usplash isn't working and my pc boots slow except when pressing ctrl+alt+f1 upon boot. This is a regression from the beta. Check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40541 and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40542 Any toughts?
<KenSentMe> My gutsy system wont get to the login screen anymore. After the nvidia screen i get an error screen that says the greeting screen (raw translation) cannot be started and i have to start another one. If i press Ok it gets in a loop, displaying the nvidia screen and then the error message. Anyone have any idea what i could do?
<ericrost> nosrednaekim: well, if I have to leave ssh open, that's not a tragedy
<koham> Hi all
<ericrost> if I'm going to switch to use something free, I may as well use the Free version
<koham> i would like to upgrade my ubuntu macbook to gusty, but i would like to know if anyone has problem with xorg on that hardware ?
<KenSentMe> Rebooting brb
<ericrost> brb, have to change a port mapping for my subnet.. never tried to access my fiance's blog server from the subnet since I reconfigured :p
<borovy3488> did anyone else have locale problem upgrading from feisty?
<borovy3488> anyone here?
<nosrednaekim> borovy3488: nope
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<borovy3488> dang it, i knew i was alone :)
<borovy3488> do you feel like helping with some gutsy issues, nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> borovy3488: speak them, and if I don't know the answers.... someone else will. (there ARE others here)
<sslashes> is there anything running that would continually enable dpms
<borovy3488> OK, so when I tried the upgrade from feisty to gutsy, I used the terminal command.  Everything was running smoothly, then I got a lot of errors.  Including language packs not installed java6 not installed ubuntu minimal not installed and others.  Where should I post the entire list of errors i got?
<nosrednaekim> sslashes: the powermanager.
<nosrednaekim> pastebin
<sslashes> i have it disabled in my xorg, and when i run xset -dpms s off (and then xset q to confirm), after twenty minutes - the screen blanks, after which i run xset q to find dpms on again
<sslashes> nosrednaekim: does power manager run in xfce
<nosrednaekim> no clue.
<Moduliz01> im hitting 13fps :(
<borovy3488> Then, after all of these errors, it said that the update was over and aborted.  Nothing on my user was working, so I made a new user and it booted gutsy, and seems to be working fine.  I even got the welcome to Ubuntu 7.10 when starting Firefox.  What do I need to do to make sure everything is installed that needs to be?
<sslashes> found the answer - it does, would powermanager override an explicit call to xset -dmps?
<ericrost> nosrednaekim: hmm.. I don't exactly want an RDP, what I want to do is manage the vm options on a headless server from a nice gui on a laptop (which is what I do with VMWare)
<nosrednaekim> borovy3488: run "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<swhalen> I broke my gtk themes
<swhalen> and i dont know how
<gorara> anyone run openarena on gutsy tribe 5?
<nosrednaekim> ericrost: ah... I see
<nosrednaekim> gorara: thats rather....old
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: running now
<swhalen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574143
<gorara> im trying to run it but it just dies (installed via deb packages)
<gorara> it kills xserver
<swhalen> i dont want to reinstall my system :(
<sslashes> i tried to remove gnome-power-manager, but it relies on ubuntu-desktop - any ideas?
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: I got a list of errors with the same things as the update.  What the list?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. pastebin the list
<borovy3488> where do I paste it?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<KenSentMe> Anyone want to check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40547/ and help me get my system running again? I get an error before the gnome login screen is opened
<swhalen> can someone help me with the gnome-appearance-properties
<ericrost> I'm not sure I want to give that up..... but OTOH a Free version would be nice... grr (and I'm not messing with Xen again.. that's a great backend, but I don't want to mess with setting it up properly for what I'm doing)
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim:  here ya go!  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40548/
<swhalen> Anyone?
<nosrednaekim> ericrost: go over to #vbox
<nosrednaekim> maybe they have a solution
<nosrednaekim> I don't do theserver stuff
<swhalen> Where can i get help with gnome-appearance-properties?
<ericrost> good idea... sorry for the OT :)
<cyclonut> Has there been any revelation regarding why gutsy likes to change screen brightness on its own?
<KenSentMe> swhalen, i might not be able to help, but just ask what you want to know
<pvandewyngaerde> if i want to update the kubuntu RC to current it  needs a new key
<SuperLag> I think there may be some kernel issues with USB audio, after one of these updates.
<nosrednaekim> pvandewyngaerde: key?
<nosrednaekim> ericrost: not a problem.
<dhq_> has anyone got vmware working with gutsy
<SuperLag> yes
<AboSamoor> i upgraded to gutsy from feisty but i'm wondering that screen  and graphics preferences don't appear in Administration or Preferences  ?!!!\
<SuperLag> http://pastie.caboo.se/106887
<pvandewyngaerde> nosrednaekim:   authorisation key
<pvandewyngaerde> for the packages
<nosrednaekim> pvandewyngaerde: does it REQUIRE it?
<swhalen> KenSentMe: Well... i dont know whats wrong...all my gtk themes quit one day...as well as the ones packaged with gutsy. Ihave a forum post with a screenshot at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574143
<AboSamoor> also many configuration GUI tools do not updated :( , like mouse and printing ...
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: any other ideas?  Someone on the forums was asking me about my sources.list.  It still has the stuff I added in from Feisty.
<pvandewyngaerde> yes
<nosrednaekim> borovy3488: ah....like which ones?
<SuperLag> Ubuntu rocks. However, I think a release of this version in less than a week, is ambitious.
<nosrednaekim> SuperLag: lol... its always liek this :)
<SuperLag> nosrednaekim: is that so, Mike Anderson? :)
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: want me to post a copy of it? there's a few
<nosrednaekim> SuperLag: indeed:)
<gunashekar> Superlag there is always the mirosoft way
<nosrednaekim> borovy3488: yeah
<nosrednaekim> or you can just link me to your thread
<borovy3488> heres the paste:: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40549/
<SuperLag> gunashekar: sure... but if Ubuntu only releases security releases after Gutsy goes live, then a LOT of stuff will still be broken.
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: here's the thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574771&page=2
<macogw> anyone else ever have trouble where you open a window and there's window borders and there's the gtk grey and there's the white box where everything goes...but none of the gtk widgets are actually drawn?
<SuperLag> gunashekar: I'm not certain how it works, but it was my understanding that after a version has been released, there are no updates to its packages unless they are security-related.
<mc44> SuperLag: no, there are updates to fix non-security bugs
<SuperLag> mc44: there are?
<cyclonut> screen rightness: Has anyone figured out why it changes on its own???
<SuperLag> mc44: that's a *very* good thing
<cyclonut> brightness, that is
<gunashekar> i am not sure. i installed fiesty only recently and later the beta gutsy an
<mc44> SuperLag: however, only for critical bugs mostly regressions and such
<gunashekar> If you are using a screen reader, you may wish to switch to basic HTMLfor a better experience.
<gunashekar> Gmail
<gunashekar> Calendar
<gunashekar> Documents
<gunashekar> Photos
<gunashekar> Groups
<mc44> gunashekar: stop please
<gunashekar> Web
<gunashekar> more ?
<gunashekar> crguna@gmail.com | Settings | Help | Sign out
<gunashekar>    Search Mail Search the Web   Show search options
<gunashekar> Create a filter
<gunashekar> 
<gunashekar> Compose Mail
<gunashekar>   Inbo
<SuperLag> oops
<nosrednaekim> borovy3488: remove the automatix lines
<gunashekar> stop what ?
<nosrednaekim> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SuperLag> looks like somebody copied the wrong text :)
<mc44> gunashekar: pasting half your gmail page
<gunashekar> oops am i flooding?
<gunashekar> there must be some problem
<gunashekar> could be a bug or virus?
<rulus> I'm sorry to repeat but this seems kind of a serious problem. Anyone having similar problems?
<mc44> SuperLag: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<rulus> Hi, my usplash isn't working and my pc boots slow except when pressing ctrl+alt+f1 upon boot. This is a regression from the beta. Check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40541 and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40542 Any toughts?
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> any release date about gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> 18th
<scizzo-> bobesponja: checked the website?
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: OK, they are gone
<gunashekar> wonder whats wrong?
<scizzo-> gunashekar: you are flooding the channel with information that you should have pasted into pastebin
<gunashekar> oops
<nosrednaekim> borovy3488: sudo apt-get update
<gunashekar> i havent done anything
<gunashekar> could it be a virus?
<mc44> no
<scizzo-> gunashekar: no
<mc44> you just pasted the wrong thing
<gunashekar> i dont see anything pasted on the screen mc44
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: it is taking a much longer time.
<scizzo-> flooding channel == pasting a huge amount of information into the channel that really should have gone into pastebin and then you paste the link to us here
<spr0k3t> so what's the best way to get sound working in gutsy?
<borovy3488> nasrednaekim: I didn't get any errors! Does that mean that everything is there now?
<nosrednaekim> borovy3488: that was just updating your package lists ;)
<gunashekar> sorry bye
<philip_> gunashekar, don't worry about it, it was 5 minutes ago, move on, use pastebin if you want
<sslashes> in reference to my blanking issue (i seem unsable to disable dpms) - i get this error from X "(EE) intel(0): I830 Vblank Pipe Setup Failed 0", any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> now run a  "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<borovy3488> ok, its running
<Moox> hi ! I have an issue during the gutsy upgrade : authenticate '/tmp/tmp4WxEug/gutsy.tar.gz' against '/tmp/tmp4WxEug/gutsy.tar.gz.gpg' and update-manager close ...
<borovy3488> nosrednarkim: nope, i still got the same error dangit.
<spr0k3t> anyone willing to help with sound?
<gunashekar> need sound help too
<macogw> did you guys know open office can open office 2007 power point files?
<spr0k3t> gunashekar: which sound card?
<gunashekar> HDA intel
<nosrednaekim> borovy3488: fire of synaptic, remove all those broken packages, and then run "apt-get upgrade" again
<spr0k3t> gunashekar: damn... running audigy here.
<gunashekar> spr0k3t: thanks
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: OK, I'm working on it as we speak
<KenSentMe> Anyone want to check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40547/ and help me get my system running again? I get an error before the gnome login screen is opened
<gunashekar> can anyone help with making my sound card work?
<macogw> gunashekar: check #alsa
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: complete removal or just removal?
<macogw> gunashekar: theyre the ones that got mine working
<nosrednaekim> borovy3488: complete
<borovy3488> k
<spiroo> Hi I wonder, in the future, is it coming something like Deamon-tools in Linux?
<gunashekar> thanks macogw
<spiroo> It is not very much support for ISO-files I mean. You can mount it, but it is a little bit tricky and does not all the time work.
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: wow, all of them were in the tzdata package
<nanonyme> hmm
<nanonyme> if i don't currently have compiz installed, will dist-upgrade after release install it?
<nosrednaekim> KenSentMe: nope...i'm not seeing anything in there.... what exactly is happeneing?
<mc44> nanonyme: it is installed by default, unless you have removed it
<spiroo> anyone?
<nosrednaekim> I always make /home the first partition, and memorize its size, so that is I lose my partition tables, I can at least get my /home back ;)
<mc44> spiroo: mounting isos works fine
<nanonyme> mc44, so the answer is yes
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: OK, I removed it and ran the command.  It did nothing.  0 upgraded, 0 installed, etc...
<nanonyme> mc44, that is, dist-upgrade will install it
<Moox> no idea for my issue ?
<nosrednaekim> borovy3488: any errors though?
<mc44> nanonyme: depends, if you have the right metapackages yes
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: no errors at all
<nanonyme> hmm
<Ramy> after upgrading to gutsy from feisty i can't get the new features like Screen and Graphics preferences :( and many other control GUI tools don't updated :(
<nosrednaekim> borovy3488: you're good then :)
<nosrednaekim> borovy3488: just DON'T USE Automatix!
<nanonyme> mc44, so i can leave it out until i consider it stable if i don't manually install the metapackages? :o
<benzon> actualy got a fun problem -  Ubuntu's partition manager wont scan my 10000rpm disk and i know the disk works since it still can run windows
<nanonyme> cool
<mc44> nanonyme: eh? you don't have to use compiz
<benzon> Ramy >> reinstall upgrade is a bad solution
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: so everything should work? awesome.  Yea, Automatix was a pain from the beginning
<nanonyme> well, i don't want stuff on my system i don't use :)
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: how do I configure compiz-fusion? Like the cube and stuff like that?
<KenSentMe> nosrednaekim, i start my ubuntu system, everything seems to go fine, i get the usual nvidia screen and then the login screen should load. However, i get an error window saying my greeting screen (raw translation) can't be loaded and i should try another one. When i then click Ok. the whole process of nvidia screen, then error starts over again
<mc44> nanonyme: then you can remove or install the package as you want
<riotkittie> borovy3488: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<nanonyme> currently it seems i don't have it installed on my gutsy which is just dist-upgraded all the way from feisty
<borovy3488> riotkittie: from where?
<sslashes> borovy3488: in gnome, go to System > Preferences > Appearance
<riotkittie> borovy3488: apt? aptitude? synaptic?
* nosrednaekim is on kubuntu so he can't help borovy3488
<mc44> nanonyme: well, if you didn't have the ubuntu-desktop metapackage that might be why. dist-upgrading isn't supported anyway
<nanonyme> mc44, i have xubuntu-desktop meta-package, i think
<nosrednaekim> KenSentMe: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<spiroo> mc44: Yes I know that, but for instance .img does not work if I want to watch movies. Then it is hard to mount an ISO.
<mc44> spiroo: use VLC
<KenSentMe> nosrednaekim, ok, will try that, thanks
<mc44> spiroo: you don't need to mount it, just open the file in vlc
<nosrednaekim> KenSentMe: might not be the solution... but try it :)
<spiroo> But if I do not wanna use VLC then.
<mc44> nanonyme: I don't think xubuntu comes with compiz
<borovy3488> does anyone know if my old install of avant windows navigator should work??
<mc44> spiroo: then use something else which supports those files
<mc44> borovy3488: as it's not in the official repos I doubt it
<spiroo> Yes, but there is none out?
<mc44> spiroo: whats wrong with vlc?
<borovy3488> thanks mc44
<nanonyme> mc44, alright, i no more questions then. thanks
<PriceChild> yay no ethernet :)
<nosrednaekim> PriceChild: wireless working :)
<PriceChild> nosrednaekim, meh... wireless on router is wpa and don't want to turn it off
<nanonyme> i have even
<PriceChild> My ethernet appears in ifconfig
<PriceChild> network manager tried to use it fine....
<PriceChild> just the light on my router doesn't appear :/
<mc44> PriceChild: hardware problem kthxbye :P
<spiroo> mc44: VLC does not work correctly
<mc44> spiroo: what do you use?
<spiroo> Nothing, because no app works. I would like to watch movies in for instance Kaffeine
<nosrednaekim> PriceChild: all the wires pushed all the way in?
<PriceChild> mc44, but it works in windows,  I upgraded my router 15 minutes ago... reboot back to ubuntu and doesn't work, so go back to windows, restore the router back to original and still nothing works
<mc44> PriceChild: it doesn't work in windows either now?
<PriceChild> mc44, no it does in windows
<mc44> ah
<PriceChild> ubuntu just isn't turning things on, yet still tries to use it
<spiroo> Would be awesome with a GUI ISO-mounter like Deamon-tools. Then you just watch it from the mounted ISO
<chillervalley> another question: I have here a external drive but if i connect it to my pc Gusty doesnt recognise it! not on SATA and not on USB! what to do?
<mc44> !info gisomount | spiroo
<ubotu> spiroo: gisomount: A utility for mounting and managing .iso images. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 268 kB
<spiroo> thanks
<coastGNU> [Bug 152243]  It seems that there is a bug in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14 I would judge as a grave bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152243 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "prism p54pci broken in 2.6.22-14" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152243
<borovy3488> OK guys, I think I may have another brain buster.
<FFForever> how does the encryption work?
<bqmassey> holla
<bqmassey> hola
<chillervalley> okay now it recognize it on usb
<nosrednaekim> bye all!
* nosrednaekim doesn't want to bust his
<bqmassey> can someone explain to me "horizontal virtual size" vs "number of desktops"
<borovy3488> I have Gutsy installed and everything works, on the user that I had to create to actually do work because nothing was working on my other user.  Now, all I want to do is move all of the data files from that user to this user and delete that one.  How can I do this?
<bqmassey> anyone?
<TheInfinity> bobesponja: cp ?
<borovy3488> any ideas on how to import everything from one user to another?
<TheInfinity> cp :)
<chrisle> Hi! I can not open the files under /var/log/installer they are owned by root. But there is no root user in ubuntu or?
<TheInfinity> just look at man cp for the right options for you
<spiroo> mc44: How about .cue?
<macogw> borovy3488: sudo cp /home/olduser/* /home/newuser/
<Asad2005> whats the best way to purge /var/cache/apt/archives
<macogw> borovy3488: make that cp -r
<mc44> spiroo: should mount fine I assume
<macogw> chrisle: sudo
<spiroo> Does not work in gisoMount
<borovy3488> macogw: after that is done, should I just delete the old user?
<macogw> chrisle: there is a root user, of course, but the password is locked
<mc44> Asad2005: sudo apt-get autoclean
<macogw> borovy3488: system > admin > users and groups
<chrisle> okay thanks
<mc44> spiroo: dunno then
<macogw> borovy3488: then delete their home directory
<borovy3488> macogw: awesome thanks
<TheInfinity> he has to be in bash only macogw
<TheInfinity> and he has to change gid / uid
<TheInfinity> otherwise it will fail
<Asad2005> mc44, will that also clean future downloaded .deb files or just whats currently saved only
<macogw> borovy3488: ok TheInfinity says you have to kill X when you do it
<mc44> Asad2005: just the cache
<TheInfinity> or make it from a third account
<Asad2005> mc44,  thanks
<borovy3488> macogw: how do I do that?
<chillervalley> why doesnt my External HDD work if plugged in with SATA?
<macogw> borovy3488: and for that change gid/uid bit he just said, chown -R newuser:newuser /home/newuser/*
<chillervalley> how can i fix that?
<TheInfinity> to guarantee that no data is used in the moment
<macogw> borovy3488: ctrl alt f1
<macogw> borovy3488: and then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<giorgo1> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<borovy3488> macogw: it already started, like when you first said it
<Asad2005> I want to rsync back up root partition what folder should i exclude
<macogw> borovy3488: ctrl C to kill it
<bqmassey> I've got 7.10 installed.  I'd like to do the cube like in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Fbk52Mk1w    Please Help!
<macogw> bqmassey: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bqmassey> did that
<borovy3488> ok what do I need to run again?
<macogw> bqmassey: ok then just enable the cube
<bqmassey> i can't figure out how to get four desktops that have the main toolbar
<macogw> borovy3488: write it down since you have to kill X
<riotkittie> bqmassey: go to ... ok, you have ccsm right? go to general options... its one of the tabs in there
<chillervalley> bqmassey: right click and choose options on the desktops in the right lower corner
<bqmassey> ok.. i've got both open.. what both of you said
<macogw> borovy3488: hit ctrl alt f1, then type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" (and i mean write on analog paper) then "sudo cp -r /home/olduser/* /home/newuser/" then "sudo chown -R newuser:newuser /home/newuser/*"
<bqmassey> from the bottom right corner i have "Workspaces, Columns: 4, Rows: 1"
<riotkittie> desktop size tab, bqmassey
<chillervalley> okay there you got this 4 desktops
<chillervalley> is compiz running bqmassey?
<bqmassey> chillervalley: yea, my other effects are working
<riotkittie> increase horizontal vertical size
<macogw> bqmassey: did you disable desktop wall?
<bqmassey> under desktop size i have "Horizontal Virtual SIze: 4, Vertical Virtual Size: 1, Number of Desktops: 4
<riotkittie> hm
<chillervalley> and you have enabled the cube in the settings manager bqmassey
<bqmassey> macogw: possibly
<axel_s> hi, can't use k3b since last update anymore...
<axel_s> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40550/
<macogw> bqmassey: number of desktops should be 1
<bqmassey> it makes me disable desktop wall when i enable "desktop cube" and "rotate cube"
<macogw> bqmassey: mine says 4, 1, 1 on that tab
<macogw> bqmassey: ok
<bqmassey> macogw: got it
<Asad2005> mc44,  i have issued sudo apt-get autoclean but it did not delete all .debs, i assume only those which are not required (old ones) are deleted, is that right ?
<macogw> Asad2005: ye
<macogw> s
<borovy3488> who was helping me with the user import?
<macogw> borovy3488: i was
<borovy3488> macogw: aparently ctl alt f1 crashes my laptop.
<borovy3488> good news, eh?
<riotkittie> ooh. :o
<macogw> borovy3488: takes it to a black screen you mean?  that's supposed to happen
<mc44> Asad2005: try using clean instead of autoclean
<bqmassey> hey cool.. it's working
<borovy3488> macogw: oh, well now I feel like a retard
<macogw> borovy3488: killing X means all the graphics go POOF thats why i said to write it on real analog paper
<bqmassey> thanks guys
<borovy3488> macogw: ok, so what was the command I need to run again?
<macogw> borovy3488: it has a login prompt on the black screen, right?
<riotkittie> wee. animations.
<borovy3488> macogw: no, it just was completely black and had a blinking line
<Asad2005> mc44, Thats what i intended to do, thanks anyhow
<bqmassey> it rotates the screen.. but i don't actually see a cube.. any ideas?
<macogw> borovy3488: :-/ do you have framebuffer enabled? it sounds like it
<macogw> bqmassey: ctrl alt, click and drag
<Asad2005> I want to rsync root partition what folder should i exclude
<borovy3488> macogw: dang, maybe how do I take it off? I never turned it on?
<bqmassey> macogw: awesome
<bqmassey> macogw: how do i zoom out? like the youtube video:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Fbk52Mk1w
<macogw> borovy3488: framebuffer is, AFAIK still broken.  it's a boot option that i dont think can be disabled midrun (someone tell me if that's wrong please).  when you boot you hit Esc to go to GRUB, then "e" on the first line of ubuntu stuff. arrow down one to the very long line and hit "e" again. at the end of the line it'll say something like vga=792 or some other number, backspace that out and hit enter
<macogw> bqmassey: play with cube settings
<bqmassey> ok, thanks
<borovy3488> macogw: OK, now that kind of scares me.  Does it have to be done?  The last command you gave me looked like it was working, just taking a while.  all of the desktop files are there and some of the other files from the home
<macogw> borovy3488: TheInfinity says that if you move them while logged in as either user it will F things up, and that sounds about right.
<macogw> borovy3488: editing the grub boot parameters that way only affects you for *one* boot
<macogw> they revert to normal next time you reboot
<borovy3488> macogw: OK, when I edit that, what do I do?
<borovy3488> will it just load into ubuntu like normal?
<macogw> borovy3488: before we start, can you do "sudo apt-get install irssi"?
<lufis> Every time I try to print with my hp photosmart c3180 (on gutsy) the print dialog freezes. It was working fine before a recent update, now print dialogs in all apps freeze up whenever they are opened. The HPLIP toolbox won't open either, when i run it from the cli it says: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 171
<PriceChild> Now it works... wierd
<skyhook> Hi, when gusty comes out and I upgrade, will it be like a fresh install, or will it keep a lot of my programs and files?
<borovy3488> it says the isrssi has no installation candidate
<macogw> borovy3488: actually better idea.  boot one of the recovery options
<macogw> borovy3488: you spelled it wrong
<lufis> skyhook: do you have /home on its own partition?
<macogw> borovy3488: recovery options do not have X, just command line, which means i dont have to explain how to get to the command line
<skyhook> lufis: no, I don't think so
<macogw> borovy3488: recovery option also makes you root automatically
<borovy3488> ok, sounds good, how do I do that?
<lufis> skyhook: you probably do... as long as /home isn't touched during the installation, all your old files will be safe
<macogw> borovy3488: when GRUB comes up and lets you pick what to boot, every other one says "recovery" just arrow to it and hit enter
<skyhook> lufis: I see, okay thanks
<borovy3488> ok, then can I come back on this channel and get some help
<macogw> borovy3488: irssi is an IRC client for the command line so you can ask questions here while doing stuff
<SuperLag> irssi++
<macogw> borovy3488: no.  there will not be X to get here using xchat or pidgin.  you need irssi to come back here while in recovery mode
<macogw> borovy3488: play along and imagine you're a hacker in Live Free or Die Hard, ok?
* macogw winces 
<borovy3488> sounds good
<borovy3488> haha
<borovy3488> macogw: I ran this exactly in the terminal:: sudo apt-get install irssi
<borovy3488> said that there was no installation candidate
<macogw> borovy3488: O_o
<chillervalley> i'm a hacker and building a virus like in Hackers!
<chillervalley> with this nice cube thingy ect.
<karachi9> Anyone with ATI Radeon 9200 graphics trouble?
<macogw> borovy3488: O_o it's in main.
<sargsmitten> hey all... does ne1 know if the new gnome has a thumbnail view for file uploads?
<macogw> karachi9: use the open source driver and there is no trouble
<malajenho> hi, is there any command like NET SEND in Windows for messaging one pc with Ubuntu and another with Windows ?
<borovy3488> should I try synaptic?
<macogw> borovy3488: guess you could try
<karachi9> Is the open source driver the default driver or would I need to manually set it to that?
<sargsmitten> DOES THE NEW GNOME have a thumbnail view for file uploads?
<contrast83> karachi9: it's the default
<karachi9> well it's not working well on an nforce2 motherboard
<macogw> sargsmitten: file uploads?
<contrast83> karachi9: elaborate?
<karachi9> can't set the resolution frequency to anything besides 60Hz and I need 85Hz
<borovy3488> macogw: it has irssi-plugin-icq, irssi-plugin-silc, ekg, irssi-scripts, etc... but no just plain irssi
<sargsmitten> LIKE when you go to upload a pic to 4chan or myspace or somethin....and you wanna look through ur pics.... is there a thumbnail view to preview those pics...the GNOME for fiesty does not have this feature
<macogw> borovy3488: weird.  install one of those and maybe itll yank in regular irssi. also possible,i guess, that irssi is a wrapper for a bundle of packages
<borovy3488> ok
<Ramy> can anyone help me to fix my VirtualBox according to this thread https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose-modules/+bug/151379
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151379 in virtualbox-ose-modules "Please provide virtualbox modules for 2.6.22-14" [Medium,Fix released] 
<macogw> borovy3488: if not, there's also bitchx
<borovy3488> ok, we'll try that one
<karachi9> The screen flickers and won't fit the size of my monitor
<contrast83> karachi9: you could try the proprietary driver
<borovy3488> macogw: yea, it found bitchx
<karachi9> Okay...
<macogw> borovy3488: ok then use that
<karachi9> contrast83: Thanks
<bfallik> any recent problems with fglrx?  It stopped working on my laptop this AM
<contrast83> np
<borovy3488> macogw: should I get the dev, gtk, ssl, etc.. packages as well?
<bfallik> (ironically, I'm sitting in an Ubuntu installfest)
<macogw> borovy3488: no
<contrast83> sargsmitten: i'm pretty sure it does
<macogw> borovy3488: dev is for developers and gtk is for not-command-line usage
<borovy3488> macogw: ok, its installing
<bqmassey> I found a theme i really like.... can i use it on 7.10?
<bqmassey> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Grey+Neu?content=60824
<sargsmitten> CONTRAST83>>> thanks...that was the only thing i didn't like about the fiesty.... i'm in the middle of my distro upgrade to gutsy rite now
<borovy3488> macogw: its installed
<borovy3488> what now?
<contrast83> sargsmitten: well, just remember i did say i *think*. :-)
<contrast83> sargsmitten: if it's not, you could always switch to kde. :-P
<macogw> borovy3488: with a real piece of paper and a pen, write this down
<macogw> borovy3488: pencil is also ok
<Ramy> i don't know how i can fix that bug with the fix in the VirtualBox bug thread
<borovy3488> macogw: how about a crayon?
<macogw> borovy3488: if you can make a crayon legible, more power to ya
<sargsmitten> I could...but I like gnome better....its not a big deal, it would just be nice to have that feature inclduing
<mc44> sargsmitten: no, the firefox dialog doesn't have previews. It's not a gnome problem
<macogw> borovy3488: cp -r /home/olduser/* /home/newuser/
<borovy3488> macogw: ok, I'm ready
<contrast83> mc44: most other GNOME apps do though, right?
<macogw> borovy3488: chown -R newuser:newuser /home/newuser/*
<sargsmitten> damnX is there a way around that? EPIPHANY perhaps?
<contrast83> sargsmitten: that was my next suggestion
<mc44> contrast83: some do, gimp for instance
<macogw> borovy3488: when thats done, "reboot" will reboot the computer
<macogw> borovy3488: oh wait.  "rm -rf /home/olduser/" before you reboot
<eternal_p> good afternoon everyone, quick question...I just upgrade to 7.10 so far so good, except with my nvidia card I get a black window sometimes, I would like to upgrade to the latest nVidia drivers which fix this bug, how do I stop gnome so I can install the driver (or is there a better solution)?
<macogw> eternal_p: ctrl alt f1 then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<eternal_p> macogw: thank you
<eternal_p> is that the best solution or am I asking for trouble?
<TheRepacker> eternal_p what card are you running?
<eternal_p> nVidia
<eternal_p> Gforce2go
<macogw> eternal_p: thats the way to kill X.  idk much abotu gutsy nvidia
<borovy3488> macogw: OK, now when I restart, what do I do?  Like how do I get into the command line mode again
<macogw> ive only use nvidia with feisty and only ati with opensuse
<macogw> borovy3488: after you have copied things in recovery mode and that finishes and you reboot, just use the default boot option to go back to your regular way of doing things
<bretzel> Is there are still bugs in 7.10 RC ??? because I can't see any ( compiz-fusion; and other bleeding pkg cannot be wihtout bugs obviously -- but it is not ubuntu ) so what's still missing ?
<borovy3488> macogw: ok, also in the chown part, is it supposed to say old user: new user, or are both supposed to be new user
<macogw> bretzel: framebuffer
<borovy3488> just wondering cause it looks weird
<macogw> borovy3488: newuser both times.  that sets the user and the group
<filthpig> hi, I guess I just found a bug with compiz fusion and the workspace switcher! If you enable desktop cube first and then reduce workspaces to less than two, something funny happens ;)
<bretzel> framebuffer can you point me at the track (please )?
<borovy3488> macogw: OK, I'll be back soon hopefully!
<TheRepacker> Because there is a regressive bug in 100.14.11 and 14.19, I am using 9639 with no problems or lockups, and all the eye candy
<macogw> bretzel: umm what? in launchpad? framebuffer isnt in the initrd stuff by default so you have to manually add it and if you dont your tty is blank and useless if you use framebuffer
<bqmassey> i have a theme packaged as "emerald".. how do i decompress that?
<contrast83> bqmassey: With Emerald Theme Manager
<macogw> bqmassey: drag it into what contrast83 said
<bqmassey> is that installed by default?
<contrast83> ETM does DnD now? Nice.
<macogw> bqmassey: dont know
<contrast83> bqmassey: not sure (i'm on kde). if not, apt-get install emerald-theme-manager
<macogw> contrast83: i think....oh er maybe you have to click "import"
<contrast83> err, nevermind
<bqmassey> contrast83: cool, thanks
<contrast83> bqmassey: apt-get install emerald
<macogw> bqmassey: ok click import on ETM then
<Pusur> How do I make the panel hide completely when autohiding?
<bretzel> did not noticed only beta had that issue for me : now RC shows FB - the only issue I have is woth Compiz/Beryl : switch to console ( ctrl-alt+Fx ) and try to return back to tty7 --- I have to cold-reboot if I cannot remotely kill X... nothing to do with Ubuntu - happens on all distros
<bretzel> woth ** with
<bqmassey> macogw: what's ETM?
<bqmassey> macogw: disregard that.. im an idiot
<contrast83> lol
<macogw> heh
<cypherdelic> How to find out the UUID for a device, command for console???
<contrast83> Think of all the precious time we save with acronyms. By the end of our lives, we'll have saved at least a few hours, EASILY.
<contrast83> :-P
<bretzel> --
<bqmassey> ok.. i run apt-get and get "permission denied" and "are you root"
<Pusur> When a panel autohides, there will still be a couple of pixels showing. How do I reduce this?
<MisterN> contrast83: what does EASILY stand for?
<contrast83> bqmassey: sudo apt-get install emerald
<contrast83> MisterN: lol, g1
<bqmassey> contrast83: perfect, thanks
<contrast83> np
<bqmassey> ok, i've got it imported...  how do i apply it?
<bqmassey> think the default theme manager is overriding it?
<contrast83> click it in the list
<bqmassey> contrast83: did that
<contrast83> bqmassey: probably... if you haven't already, "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"...
<bqmassey> contrast83: yep, done that
<contrast83> bqmassey: In there, go to the Window Decoration plugin (under Effects), and put "emerald --replace &" under the Command field.
<freelock> Hey, is there a workspace switcher working for Compiz?
<CheeseGardener> I'm having some problems with Gutsy.  I am using the Intel 915 chipset, but when use the i810 drivers, or the intel experiemental modesetting driver, it doesn't seem to work for me.  It simply tells me something to the effect of it couldn't configure my video card correctly, when I re-login.
<bqmassey> contrast83: ok did that
<contrast83> bqmassey: still no change?
<bqmassey> contrast83: nope.. did you really mean '&' ?
<cypherdelic> Please help. wehen I try to boot with Gutsy Beta from encrypted LVM, then i spawn to busy box and need to manually open the encrypted device. Please how do I fix that?
<contrast83> bqmassey: yeah
<bqmassey> contrast83: it doesn't need to be in quotes does it?
<Skrot-> Hi, which version of alsa does gutsy use?
<contrast83> nope
<contrast83> bqmassey: do your titlebars look the same as when compiz isn't running?
<bqmassey> i dont know how to turn off compiz
<contrast83> run "metacity --replace &"
<bqmassey> but the theme i'm using is selected in System>Preferences>Appearance
<contrast83> bqmassey: ok, nevermind that then
<bqmassey> ok.. the bars are different now
<thetyr> does anyone know where the scripts are stored in the home directory for (K)ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon?
<bqmassey> no, nm, they're the same
<contrast83> bqmassey: one sec...
<bqmassey> hehe.. how do i start it again? no likey
<contrast83> bqmassey: what kind of card do you have?
<eternal_p> hello all, again...I installed the new nvidia driver and now I have lost my resolution and graphic accelleration, it won't seem to detect my card anymore... any thoughts?
<bqmassey> it's a vaio laptop...  probably integrated
<contrast83> bqmassey: compiz --replace &
<FFForever> is 7.04 better then 7.10?
<FFForever> errr i mean the other way around....
<bqmassey> hey
<bqmassey> that worked
<bqmassey> turning compiz back on ran the emerald command
<mc44> FFForever: yes?
<bqmassey> problem solved
<contrast83> bqmassey: cool
<bqmassey> contrast83: hehehe.. thanks
<contrast83> np
<jon9314> i'm running gutsy and one of the recent updates caused the nvidia drivers not to work. if i enable them i reboot and a screen comes up saing low grafics mode and i only have one resolution anyone else have this problem or know how to fix it?
* LiMaO writing a complete script that will help newbies install firefox32 + java + flash + mplayer on a 64bit system. actually the script will do it all automatically, while explaining to the user what it's doing. there will also be an uninstall option, to revert your system to how it was before the script ran =D
<bqmassey> contrast83: i can't turn off that terminal without turning off compiz
<eternal_p> jon9314: I'm having the same problem
<eternal_p> right now, i"m just downloading RC and may have to re-install....
<contrast83> jon9314, eternal_p: try hitting escape when GRUB's loading and booting into the older kernel
<mc44> jon9314: how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<jon9314> so its a kernel problem?
<eternal_p> contrast83: its not a kernel issue though, just a driver issue (i see what you are saying though) but how would you recover the driver?
<contrast83> eternal_p: well, that fixed it for me. i'm having the same problem and am currently using 2.6.22-12 without issue
<jon9314> i used nvidias installer and gutsy's installer
<contrast83> jon9314: seperately, i hope?
<jon9314> yes
<mc44> if you use nvidias drivers then they will break
<eternal_p> contrast83: but then how do you go back to the latest kernel...its kind of side-stepping the issue rather tahn fixing it, know what I mean
<eternal_p> mc44: now you tell us, lol
<mc44> The issue is you should use the drivers from the repos not nvidias installer
<contrast83> eternal_p: yeah, i agree. i haven't found a real solution though.
<eternal_p> mc44: can you force a re-install of the ones from the repo?
<mc44> contrast83: don't use the nvidia drivers?
<mc44> contrast83: I mean, the nvidia drivers from their site
<contrast83> mc44: i'm not
<mc44> contrast83: then new kernels shouldn't break nvidia
<CheeseGardener> I'm having some problems with Gutsy.  I am using the Intel 915 chipset, but when use the i810 drivers, or the intel experiemental modesetting driver, it doesn't seem to work for me.  It simply tells me something to the effect of it couldn't configure my video card correctly, when I re-login.
<jon9314> i have tried the ones from repos same problem plus they are the same version
<contrast83> mc44: well, they did. :-\
<mc44> jon9314: it;s not to do with the version
<mc44> jon9314: if the kernel abi changes you need a new module, if you use the repos this is done automatically
<jon9314> how can i make shure i only have the ones from the repo?
<jon9314> i see what u are saying
<mc44> uninstall the nvidia drivers using the nvidia installer
<bqmassey> im away
<mc44> then use the restricted driver manager
<bqmassey> thanks for the help contrast83
<contrast83> bqmassey: no problem.
<eternal_p> mc44: I never say that as an option
<mc44> eternal_p: saw what?
<eternal_p> mc44: using the nvidia script to uninstall
<mc44> eternal_p: don't know the specifics but you can do it
<mc44> eternal_p: if you will do things the hard way :)
<mc44> Enabling the drivers using the restricted driver manager is so simple yet people still go to nvidia to get drivers *sigh*
<eternal_p> mc44: lol sure, except for the lovely back window bug which is fixed in the latest version...
<contrast83> eternal_p: nvidia-glx-new is the latest version, i believe.
<bascule> eternal_p: ./NVI<thingy> --uninstall <-- removes the scripted driver
<jon9314> i tried restricted manager first then as a last resort tried nvidias
<eternal_p> bascule: ya, I just saw that...I wonder if I install the latest version via apt-get over this version..will that work, or should I clean it out first?
<bascule> clean first always
<eternal_p> going to try it now, thanks guys
<contrast83> np. good luck
<bascule> *never* force conflicting drivers in any OS, ever
<CheeseGardener> I'm having some problems with Gutsy.  I am using the Intel 915 chipset, but when use the i810 drivers, or the intel experiemental modesetting driver, it doesn't seem to work for me.  It simply tells me something to the effect of it couldn't configure my video card correctly, when I re-login.
<bascule> CheeseGardener: try 915resolution
<bascule> !info 915resilution
<ubotu> Package 915resilution does not exist in gutsy
<bascule> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<eljefe__> where do i report upgrade bugs?  the fist one is that the release announcement is for 6.06...
<CheeseGardener> bascule, how do I use it?
<bascule> just run it as root
<CheeseGardener> what does it do?
<bascule> it modifiesbad bios on somecards
<bascule> insert appropriate space sin that last comment
<bascule> :))
<eljefe__> how do i upgrade kubuntu?  I followed the instructions on the web and then did the adept_manager --version-upgrade but the upgrade program itself never started
<NoNet> help   Issue using Network Manager after update to new Dstribution no internet and no ping wlan0 & eth0 show up in if config
<bascule> CheeseGardener: it adds it's self at boot time too, so if effective you can rest in peace from that time on
<CheeseGardener> bascule, so what command do I type in terminal?
<bascule> 915resolution
<bascule> CheeseGardener: sudo of course
<CheeseGardener> it cameup with a bunch of options
<bascule> it did???
<CheeseGardener> I messaged you
<CheeseGardener> bascule I sent you a PM with it
<eljefe__> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<eljefe__> bah
<eljefe__> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eljefe__> !version-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about version-upgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eljefe__> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<eljefe__> how do i upgrade kubuntu?  I followed the instructions on the web and then did the adept_manager --version-upgrade but the upgrade program itself never started...
<nosrednaekim> eljefe__: go to #kubuntu-devel I think that app is in rather a beta state
<eljefe__> nosrednaekim: thanks
<coolnesssss> why the 5 day wait isnt it done by now :P
<NoNet> help 2 Issue using Network Manager after update to new Dstribution no internet and no ping wlan0 & eth0 show up in ifconfig
<coolnesssss> does anyone know if kernel 2.63 is included???
<ThunderStruck> NoNet, i restarted n-m than restarted pc and it worked after that
<mendred> coolnesssss: nopes
<ThunderStruck> coolnesssss, 2.6.22 will be in gutsy
<coolnesssss> ahh ty
<coolnesssss> would be nice to have the program throttler
<ThunderStruck> we dont use odd numbers for releases
<ThunderStruck> and it was released way too late in cycle
<coolnesssss> why is that?
<coolnesssss> ahh ok
<ThunderStruck> coolnesssss, because of the released dates
<coolnesssss> right odd numbers are bad lol i get it i can just install the kernel by myself
<coolnesssss> i cant wait to see the finished product
<mc44> ThunderStruck: nothing to do with odd numbers, though
<NoNet>  have reistaled 7.10 and had no internet but would ping	Then Firefox would not work until I tried my router setup page (HTML)
<ThunderStruck> mc44, not really but odd number releases are never with our releases
<ThunderStruck> mc44, time wise
<mc44> ThunderStruck: eh, edgy was .17
<ThunderStruck> normally we start devel on odd numbers
<ThunderStruck> mc44, we didnt have alot of time on edgy remember
<ThunderStruck> we lost 2 months of devel
<mc44> just pointing out your argument was incorrect :)
<ThunderStruck> mc44, the point i was making is due to time frame of kernel release comapred to our releases
<ThunderStruck> mc44, it just came out that way
<nosrednaekim> ummm and dapper was 15
<mc44> ThunderStruck: yes. Nothing to do with odd numbers
<mc44> anyway
<ThunderStruck> nowas it?
<nosrednaekim> yep
<ThunderStruck> ok my bad but atleast lately it has been even due to relelases
<ThunderStruck> damn keyboard
<ThunderStruck> releases
<ThunderStruck> either way .23 was released hmm maybe 4 days ago so it wouldnt have made it anyway
<coolnesssss> what is the next lts version is it 7.10?
<ThunderStruck> 8.04
<coolnesssss> ahh
<coolnesssss> ty
<CheeseGardener> could someone give me a hand getting gutsy to detect my 915GM intel chipset?
<ThunderStruck> hmmm this is odd. brb xchat devels stopped using gtk in xchat for win and it seems to still be using it
<ThunderStruck> chrestricted-manager
<ThunderStruck> CheeseGardener, restricted-manager
<coolnesssss> 915GM chipset with integrated Intel video card has a problem with Xorg: despite the screen is set to power off in 1 minute, it does not.
<llutz> CheeseGardener: be carefull if you use the xserver-xorg-video-intel, it's broken
<coolnesssss> it also causes alot of crashes
<ThunderStruck> llutz, the 915 works iirc
<llutz> ThunderStruck: nope, only with a fixed package
<ThunderStruck> its > than 915 was broke last time i heard
<coolnesssss> there should be a patch if i member correctly
<llutz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/127101
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127101 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "laptop hangs when switching video mode" [High,In progress] 
<coolnesssss> >.< hates intel
<coolnesssss> almost as bad as ati
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nosrednaekim> not really
<coolnesssss> i always have problems even in windows with intel chipsets
* ThunderStruck remembers bryce saying it was fixed
<bascule> my intel works beautifully
<coolnesssss> do you have the 915 chipset for laptops?
<llutz> bascule: now, mine too :)
<bascule> direct rendering: Yes
<bascule> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2
<ThunderStruck> ah almost fixed might have been what i remember
<coolnesssss> it doesnt display anything correctly
<ThunderStruck> luckz, you even say its fixed in the bug
<ThunderStruck> eh not you
<coolnesssss> you cant set it to widescreen and the external moniter support is choppy
<coolnesssss> so i sold it
<llutz> ThunderStruck: the new pckage fixed that bug for most of the guys, not all :(
<bascule> coolnesssss: 915resolution is needed to add some resolutions
<coolnesssss> got an amd and solved all my problems
<ThunderStruck> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/127101/comments/134  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/127101/comments/135
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127101 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "laptop hangs when switching video mode" [High,In progress] 
<llutz> bascule: 915resolution shouldn't be needed with intel anymore (only with i810...)
<bascule> never tris to switch modes though
<NoNet> Help 4 Issue using Network Manager after update to new Dstribution no internet and no ping wlan0 & eth0 show up in ifconfig have reinstalled 7.10 and had no internet but would ping Then Firefox would not work until I tried my router setup page (HTML) then Firefox was working so I the updates now everytime I boot Everything looks OK but no internet
<bascule> llutz: well I didn't know that
<cyclonut> y'know, I know i810 shouldnt be used any more, but xorg-intel doesnt work for me at all :( i945 here
<bascule> but it is running fine in 1280x800 here
<bascule> cyclonut: doesn't work at all? no X or no accel?
<llutz> ThunderStruck: but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/127101/comments/136
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127101 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "laptop hangs when switching video mode" [High,In progress] 
<ThunderStruck> llutz, thats one person
<ThunderStruck> llutz, taht can be anything on his system
<cyclonut> bascule: no X
<llutz> ThunderStruck: you might be right, we will see
<CheeseGardener> llutz, how is the xserver broken for intel?
<ThunderStruck> llutz, if everyone still had issue i would say its still borked but 1 person kind of shakey on that for now, i will ping bryce monday see where he is on it
<llutz> CheeseGardener: read given launchpad-links (freezes on modechange)
<mattwoodyard> how do i disable trackerd in gutsy?
<CheeseGardener> llutz, how do I fix it?
<llutz> CheeseGardener: theres a fixed intel-package in that thread, use it
<bascule> cyclonut: post your xorg.conf somewhere
<bascule> and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<CheeseGardener> llutz, wihch one?
<cyclonut> aye, momentarily
<CheeseGardener> llutz, how do I use that package btw? Could you tell me how to make use of it?
<llutz> CheeseGardener: xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.1.1-0ubuntu9~pcjc2_i386.deb
<llutz> CheeseGardener: download it, install "sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.1.1-0ubuntu9~pcjc2_i386.deb", make sure your xorg.conf uses driver "intel" and restart X
<CheeseGardener> where do I download it though?
<ThunderStruck> chfrom the bug
<llutz> 240663
<ThunderStruck> CheeseGardener, from bug
<llutz> ups
<CheeseGardener> where is the link though?  how do I get to it?
<ThunderStruck> go to bug and find it click on it
<llutz> CheeseGardener: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Testing/bug127101/xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.1.1-0ubuntu7~bwh1_i386.deb
<Myrth[home] > hi, on my thinkpad x40 gutsy have this problem - when close the lid and reopen, the whole screen goes down by about 20px and top space is fliled with memory junk. to fix i have to switch to console and back. anyone knows about this problem?
<llutz> CheeseGardener: sorry no! this one http://www2.eng.cam.ac.uk/~pcjc2/ubuntu/xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.1.1-0ubuntu9~pcjc2_i386.deb
<cyclonut> bascule: http://pastebin.com/d270d5fde
<cyclonut> current
<CheeseGardener> and how do I change the xorg.conf file?
<cyclonut> I swap quite often
<cyclonut> I have even tried going with the intel driver, and starting with a blank xorg (which gutsy does quite well configuring w/ i810)
<frank_> Anyone know of a fast mirror? All the ones I try seem pretty slow
<Myrth[home] > cyclonut: i also have gutsy / i810 - do you have the problem i described before?
<cyclonut> frank_: bittorrent?
<cyclonut> Myrth[home] : nope, happily I dont have that issue
<cyclonut> though my screen had been refusing to turn back on after shutting & opening lid
<frank_> cyclonut: I mean for the repositories
<cyclonut> a recent update (yesterday got an update that fixed that)
<Myrth[home] > cycllonut: i had this problem too with suspend
<CheeseGardener> where is xorg.conf located?
<Myrth[home] > CheeseGardener: /etc/X11/
<bascule> cyclonut: all those modelines are worrying, put them there yourself?
<cyclonut> bascule: negative, that is an X generated xorg.conf
<borovy3488> who was helping me with the user switch again?
<CheeseGardener> No luck.
<bascule> cyclonut: and you try to run 2 screens? Laptop or desktop?
<CheeseGardener> I'm still having the same problem.  It knows there is a video card ther but i can't pick i up for some reason.
<CheeseGardener> it*
<borovy3488> is he not here anymore I'm guessing?
<lee_> eh limao, eh i kinda have a problem atm ..lol
<CheeseGardener> Both the i810 driver, and Intel Experimental Modesetting driver don't work, they won't allow or additional effecs.
<cyclonut> bascule: laptop
<bascule> CheeseGardener: glxinfo | grep render
<lee_> i had to reload caues i enguaged the ati..
<LiMaO> lee_: hey you lee, what's up?! =)
<bascule> cyclonut: and it's native resolution is 1440x900 ?
<lee_> and i ran that script..oops
<cyclonut> aye, main screen on lappy is 1440x900, secondary is 1280x1024
<lee_> any how lesson 1..don't mess with da drivers lol
<lee_> i backed that script up for fire fox and ran it
<bascule> cyclonut: 915resolution -l lists 1440x900?
<lee_> it said it can't run program
<lee_> eh did i oops some where lol
<borovy3488> OK, can anyone answer questions about moving one user to another?
<cyclonut> bascule - aye
<lee_> that is to say , i don't even have the browser.. or do i now need to get it?
<CheeseGardener> bascule, what is glxinfo geprender?
<bascule> CheeseGardener: type it into a shell show the output
<bascule> CheeseGardener: preferably copy/paste the one I typed ;)
<CheeseGardener> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<CheeseGardener> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<CheeseGardener> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<CheeseGardener> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<CheeseGardener> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<CheeseGardener> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<CheeseGardener> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<CheeseGardener> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<nanonyme> arrgh
<bascule> stop
<borovy3488> I moved everything over from one user to another user and deleted the old one.  Now, in my home directory, there are some files containing  archives of some of my files.  Is it safe to delete them???
<bascule> thats the answer right there
<CheeseGardener> Oh well you told me to copy/paste it.
<nanonyme> cheesegardener, never ever copy paste on irc
<nanonyme> use a pastebin
<CheeseGardener> oh well he told me to.
<bascule> i said copy/paste the one i typed
<lee_> found it and loading it it lol
<CheeseGardener> what's pastebin
<CheeseGardener> ?
<CheeseGardener> well how do I fix the problem I'm having?
<nanonyme> cheesegardener, paste your outputs to pastebin like pastebin.ca and paste only the *link* on irc
<sharperguy> ok suddenly my mouse isnt working properly
<bascule> !paste | CheeseGardener
<ubotu> CheeseGardener: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nanonyme> alright, so we have our own pastebin
<LiMaO> lee_: erase that script. delete it. i'm writing a more advanced version =)
<lee_> oh ok...
<sharperguy> the acceleration is stuck on slow and when i put it up it dosn't do anythin - when i restart the mouse app its back on slow again
<lee_> i just reloaded ff lol
<lee_> will do
<bascule> CheeseGardener: well it could be caused by a lot of things
<lee_> Hey well i had to test it to see what happens if one had to reload it ..right lol
<bascule> paste (see ubotu message) your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lee_> tahts my excuse
<bascule> CheeseGardener: ^^
<lee_> <LiMaO> Ok I beta tested the script then for reload purposes l...
<lee_> scri[pt being deleted
<CheeseGardener> ok well... what's the problem?
<CheeseGardener> it works fine with fiesty....
<CheeseGardener> for some reason though, gutsy doesn't like my video card.
<bascule> hmmm, wonder why?
<lee_> <LiMaO>want me to reformat the system
<lee_> after gettign the script to see how it goes lol
<thegve> CheeseGardener: I came in a bit late, you probably already told it, but what videocard do you have?
<CheeseGardener> Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<thegve> As I'm having problems with my Radeon X800
<thegve> ATI too..
<lee_> eh I have the x 300
<lee_> and I went over to the 64 bit system and it stable out
<lee_> LiMaO eh when I reload do you want to reload the Ubuntu 64 bit or the kubuntu?
<LiMaO> lee_: most of the time i do not understand what you are asking me =) hehe
<digitalspaghetti> Is anyone having high load issues with Gusty?
<WorkingOnWise> ok, maybe I'm an idiot here. I installed virtualbox, and when i run it, is says kernel driver not installed, with the error VBox status code:-1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED)., and a result code of 0x80004005. I google the status code, and find instructiong from the user manual to disable nmi watchdog. I do so and reboot. Still no joy. I also see in the user manual to do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox". I do this, a
<thegve> I had everything working using the ATI manual and some xorg.conf messing, after the upgrade to Gutsy I lost direct rendering.... But I'll try to get it working again :)
<digitalspaghetti> At the moment, my load is 10.34, and idle is 0%
<lee_> oh sorry
<lee_> LiMaO did you want me to reload or will I be fine?
<digitalspaghetti> i am trying to load eclipse at the moment, but it takes over 5 mins to load, when i just boot up my pc, no apps running i get a load between 4-5
<lee_> Iam really not using the system
<lee_> for any thing inpmportnat
<LiMaO> lee_: why did you run the script again?
<lee_> LiMaO I relaoded the system
<DanaG> for vm driver: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<bascule> CheeseGardener: try dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<lee_> LiMaO because I had to messing with the ati drivers trying to get a refresh reat that won't give me headaches
<LiMaO> lee_: so you reINSTALLED the system?
<lee_> LiMaO yes
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: when I do that, I get command not found
<LiMaO> lee_: oh ok. now you should run the script again
<lee_> LiMaO eh you said delete it lol and I did
<WorkingOnWise> it's like the gui is installed but not the binaries? I thought virtualbox was only gui?
<sharperguy> ookk  ssoommtthhiinngg  iiss  mmeesssseedd  uupp
<LiMaO> lee_: don't worry, i'll send you a newer version later
<LiMaO> lee_: as soon as i start writing it, ok?
<lee_> LiMaO ok
<sharperguy> ah i can type vaguly now - the gnome settings stuff seems to be completly broken with todays update
<lee_> LiMaO be back on in a bit
<lee_> in about 20
<lee_> Minutes.
<WorkingOnWise> any idea why virtualbox is acting up?
<thegve> Odd, when I use the 'Screens and graphics' tool to set my screen resolution to 1680x1050, my monitor confirms it is set to that resolution, but the screen is larger, when I go to the edges of the screen using the cursor the screen scrolls
<DanaG> That is really odd.  Perhaps it needs to be reinstalled.
<DanaG> Virtualbox, I mean.
<DanaG> I used the Feisty deb from their web site.
<[Ramy] > 'Screens and graphics' i can't get this tool after i upgraded to gutsy from feisty , please can any one help me :(
<frank_> is the gutsy commercial repository active now?
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: i'll try that then. Thanks
<dgjones> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<tronyx> hello, can anyone tell me how to disable sticky windows in compiz on gutsy?
<CarlFK> http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.04 - is there a 7.10 beta or anything?
<digitalspaghetti> can anyone help me with a high load issue?
<atiredmachine> Hello!
<devkid> hi, i've got a problem with my gusty installation
<atiredmachine> I've got a problem with my Firefox/nspluginwrapper/flash ... I've tried complete removal of everything (firefox,nspluginwrapper,flash) and the problem is still there.  More or less the problem looks like this:
<atiredmachine> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so [/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32] 
<atiredmachine> sh: /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer: not found
<atiredmachine> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: failed to execute NSPlugin viewer
<atiredmachine> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: failed to initialize plugin-side RPC client connection
<atiredmachine> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NP_Initialize() invoke: Connection was NULL
<devkid> on every startup i have to type ctrl+alt+f1 and ctrl+alt+f2 to make the system boot
<atiredmachine> and when I uninstall nspluginwrapper, I get errors saying that Firefox can't find nspluginwrapper!
<atiredmachine> anybody?
<WorkingOnWise> tronyx: the only way I found is to turn off wobby windows.
<bascule> atiredmachine: looks like you got 64bit?
<bascule> and don't paste so much please
<atiredmachine> bascule, yeah, sorry, I forgot to mention that, yeah.
<bascule> that is the answer, need to get 64bit flash, dunno if it exists
<pbx> I need some help with cleaning up (the appearance of) my boot process. I have a fairly lean setup on an old slow laptop with wmii as my window manager. I'd like my boot process to STFU until it gets to a login prompt. In fact autologin would be spiffy.
<atiredmachine> bascule, it doesn't exist, not even for windows
<bascule>  wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32]  << dead give away
<JenFraggle> i can't get my wireless working. tried with both d-link dwl-g122 b1 and dwl-650 but neither work
<pbx> I tried setting up splashy but ended up never seeing the login prompt -- it was there behind the (blank) splash screen, and I could log in, but... !
<ephracis> Hi, I am having trouble with a computer on which I just installed gutsy rc. When I enable the nvidia driver it starts to use desktop effects, which is very buggy (cannot interact with some applications, desktop freezes sometimes). Is there a way to disable the desktop effects from the command line?
<atiredmachine> bascule, do you know if there's simply a way I can remove flash and nspluginwrapper so that firefox will run without hanging and giving me these errors?
<bascule> atiredmachine: try gnash???
<JenFraggle> should have said using rc
<ephracis> Note: I have to be able to do this from another virtual console, since I cannot type in the terminal inside the x session.
<bascule> atiredmachine: there has to be someway of disabling the plugin
<atiredmachine> bascule, I've tried gnash, and I've even gotten normal flash to work, but it'll only work like once and then it'll give me these errors and start hanging.
<bascule> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ <-- try removing that, but as a last resort. first look up 'disable flash firefox'
<bascule> atiredmachine: don't delete the whole plugins dir just flash_thingy.so
<atiredmachine> bascule, I've tried removing the flash stuff from /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ and then firefox hangs and I get errors saying it can't find the plugins!
<amr> hi all, i have a new laptop fujitsu siemens amilo pi 1505 and i am havng problem that when i plugin my headphone the speaks don;t mute
<amr> ANY THOUGHTS
<CarlFK> first thought: don't shout
<CarlFK> if plugging in doesn't disconenct them, I am guessing you need to use the mixer control thing to mute them.  I would be surprised if there was a software way to detect the "plug in" event, but i suppose it is possible
<pucko> hello. how do I report bugs in gutsy?
<pbx> Here's a question unrelated to my previous one. I've been chugging away with Gutsy by periodically running "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"... after it's released, if I safe-upgrade again will I more or less have a "finished" Gutsy? Or does that depend on my sources?
<bqmassey> hey. im trying to figure out how to get a mac-style bar at the bottom..
<bqmassey> anyone know an app that does that?
<bqmassey> or is it part of compiz?
<CarlFK> pucko: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<Ben____> hey
<bascule> hi
<Ben____> I've got a bit of a problem with my network connection... It worked fine until one day my router reset
<Ben____> it's wierd because some things work and others dont
<Ben____> msn wont connect, aim will
<bascule> bqmassey: koolbar? the zoomy icon thingy?
<pbx> A third question -- I came across some docs that made it sound like lines beginning with "#" in /boot/grub/menu.lst are *not* comments... is that true?
<Ben____> I can load www.digg.com, but not www.google.com
<pbx> bascule, he means the Dock
<Ben____> so synaptic doesnt work at all
<pbx> bascule, sorry, misread your message.
<bascule> pbx: I know nothing of macs :)
* bascule goes out
<JenFraggle> Can anyone help with my wireless problem?  Don't want to pester but if no-one here knows then I'll try and sort something out elsewhere.  Thanks
<thegve> JenFraggle: Please ask again
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> its me lee passing bordum
<thegve> Explain your question again I mean
<JenFraggle> I have upgraded to rc and now my wireless doesn't work.  I've tried with a dwl-g122 b1 and also a dwl-650
<JenFraggle> one is usb, other pcmcia
<ubuntu_> say any on with any ideas on why  the OEM allows the system load correctly ?
<frostburn> how does one auto add Sources to /var/lib/apt/lists other than manually going to archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/source etc
<thegve> Do you need a windows driver or is there an OSS driver. They are D-link cards?
<Ben____> frostburn: you can do it through synaptic fairly easily
<Ben____> frostburn: not sure if that's what you meant though
<pookey> my update of ubunut has gone *horribly* wrong, can anyone supply their  /usr/bin/apt-get via http ?
<frostburn> Ben____, i'm in a chrooted environment they weren't added
<JenFraggle> They are both D-link, yes.  My normal card died so was using the usb.  That doesn't work in gutsy so tried another one that was lying around and couldn't get that working either
<pookey> from 7.04 I mean
<Ben____> frostburn: ahh
<rohan> anyone here having a problem with volume control keys on kubuntu rc gutsy ? here the up volume key takes volume from 0% to 11% and down from 11 to 0. there is no change in volume. the mute key works fine though.
<ubuntu_> No no problems here other then they preset it more to the right channels side lol
<Bennito> if theres anyone available I have a networking question
<thegve> JenFraggle: Have you tried System -> (Translated from dutch) Adminstration -> Limited supported drivers?
<ubuntu_> and I had to adjust taht, but other then that no...OH wait ...if you ahve a suround card use PCM
<rohan> ubuntu_: ah ok
<ubuntu_> to control you main sound volume
<rohan> ubuntu_: i've a laptop .. and the sound is intel onboard
<rohan> i've recompiled my drivers using drivers from alsa-hg repo
<JenFraggle> thegve: nothing listed there for them
<ubuntu_> rohan, I see, well I am knida new at this too..but I found that using the PCM control worked way beter
<frostburn> Bennito, are you on gutsy32?
<Bennito> yea thats me too
<Bennito> yea frostburn
<rohan> ubuntu_: you won't be able to mute it then
<ubuntu_> after I got Blasted to kindome come lol
<ubuntu_> Hmm I havnt tried to mute it
<frostburn> Bennito, can i ask a favor and can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bennito> not really
<Bennito> my network is messed up
<ubuntu_> Not usre waht happens if you mute the PCM contorl
<Bennito> so I'm on windows ATM
<frostburn> o
<rohan> maybe it will work after the kde is updated. it strikes to me as strange that complete kde should be updated after rc release
<ubuntu_> But I am on Kubuntu...an drunning 64 bit system
<thegve> JenFraggle: Using some googling I found this driver: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads
<Bennito> frostburn: sorry though
<thegve> Have you tried it?
<ubuntu_> actaully currently aobut to restart the sysemt lol
<bsm> hi, does anyone know a repository for gutsy kernel 2.6.23? I guess there will be no official one?
<rohan> bsm: no official one, that's right
<ubuntu_> iam reinstalling the software
<rohan> bsm: also, it might appear in backports, but not anytime soon
<rohan> what is a "brown paper bag release" ?
<JenFraggle> which would those drivers be for?
<ubuntu_> wNever heard of brown paper bag release
<Amaranth> It's when you make a stupid mistake and do a very quick release to fix it
<rohan> Amaranth: oh, ok.
<ubuntu_> I wonder if taht a prerelease befor it hits the net
<Amaranth> Like do a 1.4 release and then realize it doesn't build so you do a 1.4.1 almost immediately after
<frostburn> If given a file name, how does one find out what package provided it?
<rohan> HEY .. kde 3.5.8 is soon to be released ? the kubuntu packages are upgrading to 3.5.8
<Amaranth> People used to not even change the version number for these (and some still don't) but they get yelled at
<bsm> thanks rohan
<rohan> Amaranth: ofcourse, it's justified .. not changing version number means md5sums won't match etc
<Amaranth> btw, to prove how close gutsy is to done if a package isn't uploaded before 10:00 UTC on Monday it is not getting into the release
<Amaranth> as of that time what you get from upgrades is what gutsy will be
<amr> hi all, i have a new laptop fujitsu siemens amilo pi 1505 and i am havng problem that when i plugin my headphone the speaks don;t mute
<Amaranth> oh yes that's a fun one
<Amaranth> amr: does sound play through the headphones?
<chris_> how do i get the compiz fusion icon?
<amr> yes
<bqmassey> i have the release candidate..  will i be able to go to final release with the updater?
<Amaranth> amr: Just manually turn down the speaker volume, I guess
<amr> amaranth ,yes
<Amaranth> bqmassey: Yes, it'll automatically update itself
<amr> it don't have one
<Elswalbe> anyone willing to help with wired network problems?
<Amaranth> bqmassey: It should have been all along
<rohan> amr: 99% your problem has been fixed in alsa-hg repo
<thegve> tango-icon-theme  I guess, not sure
<rohan> amr: because our cards use the same codec
<Amaranth> chris_: You don't
<amr> plz can you tell me more about that
<Amaranth> chris_: Why do you want it?
<chris_> why not?
<bqmassey> Amaranth: cool.. so no reason to wipe the partition and install the final version when it comes out?
<chris_> yes! lol
<Amaranth> chris_: You misunderstood
<Amaranth> chris_: There is no comma there. :) What reason do you think you need it?
<Aondo> when grub fail at the end of an install... there is a better way than starting from the beginning, right?
<rohan> amr: can you give me the output of "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | head -1"
<amr> ok 1 sec plz
<chris_> because i use it to turn compiz off and on :)
<branstrom> Does tracker work on gutsy right now?
<Amaranth> bqmassey: Nope, you should basically have the final release right now if you've been keeping up-to-date
<chris_> because somethings do not work good with compiz on... like google earth sucks with it on....
<rohan> Aondo: yes, just chroot into the install and set grub right
<Amaranth> chris_: Why do you need to turn compiz on/off?
<bqmassey> Amaranth: awesome
<Amaranth> chris_: Odd
<amr> Codec: Motorola Si3054
<rohan> bqmassey: no, just keep on doing dist-upgrade
<Elswalbe> My internet worked fine until a rebooted my router, now it won't connect to certain pages, like google, or protocals, like msn. Synaptic doesn't work, so it's kindof bricked atm. Anyone know what to do?
<chris_> if i launch google earth with compiz on it flickers....
<amr> amaranth ,yes Codec: Motorola Si3054
<Aondo> rohan  i guess i need some kind of menu.1st for grub to success?
<Amaranth> chris_: Well fusion-icon (the thing you're looking for) it someone's "I'm learning Python" project and it duplicates our startup script so...
<rohan> Aondo: one is created automatically
<Amaranth> amr: I didn't ask you, someone else did
<rohan> amr: oh, then we don't have the same codec. try the hg drivers still, if you want
<chris_> so....?
<amr> sorry but what it alsa-hg
<Amaranth> chris_: So we don't have it in Ubuntu
<rohan> amr: what is the output of lsmod | grep snd-hda-intel
<nebriv1991> hey everyone
<Amaranth> chris_: Because it's not 'good'
<rohan> amr: it is the development repository of sound card drivers .. much like svn or cvs
<chris_> i downloaded the deb it says its already installed....
<Elswalbe> hey
<chris_> i don't care if its good lol, it just needs to work :D
<Elswalbe> good lucky getting an answer in here... it's a madhouse
<amr> nothing rohan
<Amaranth> chris_: Then see if someone in #compiz-fusion will help, that's not supported
<rohan> amr: err ? what ?
<amr> rohan , nothing appeared , and how to use alsa-hg
<Amaranth> Elswalbe: Sounds like your router messed up
<Aondo> rohan  ok thx, think i got it :D
<amr> no error nothing
<JenFraggle> can anyone help me with my wireless, I got a response and then it stopped
<Elswalbe> amaranth: it works great in windows, though
<rohan> amr: ok, please paste the output of lsmod | grep snd to pastebin.com
<amr>  lsmod | grep snd-hda-intel  nothing appear
<nemik> does anyone else think gutsy got way unstable since 2.6.22.11 and up?
<amr> but nothing was output
<nemik> i am constantly freezing, randomly. especially when resuming from suspend
<Amaranth> Elswalbe: sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager restart      (you'll be disconnected)
<Elswalbe> ok
<Elswalbe> brb I'll try that.
<Elswalbe> thanks
<rohan> amr: i think you will not benefit by using the newer alsa drivers. because the last change to your codec was made 2 years ago ;)
<rohan> amr: did headphone automute work in any distro in the past ?
<amr> no it works on windows but it's my first time to install ubuntu on that laptp i use ubuntu before on my desktop and i just want it on my laptop
<nebriv1991> can someone give me a hand updateing from 7.04 to 7.10?
<rohan> amr: yes, this problem is pretty prevalent in linux. my sound driver too was fixed just recently.
<Elswalbe> hey
<nebriv1991> hi
<Elswalbe> amaranth: commant not found?
<Amaranth> Elswalbe: err, you did disconnect though
<Elswalbe> i had to reboot into ubuntu
<Elswalbe> lol
<Amaranth> oh, you were in windows
<Amaranth> heh
<Elswalbe> yea
<rohan> amr: well all you can do is wait for it to be fixed upstream. there is no other alternative.
<Amaranth> well, rebooting does the same, more or less, as what i was telling you to do
<Amaranth> Elswalbe: Does it work?
<Elswalbe> well I've rebooted several times
<rohan> amr: if it does not work in ubuntu, don't expect it to work in any other distro.
<Elswalbe> and it's still broken
<frostburn> where does one find a vanilla /etc/apt/sources.list from an i386 installation?
<WorkingOnWise> ok, I got virtualbox installed, and now it says "Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service" Looing in the manual says add me to a group that has rw access to the usbfs.
<Amaranth> Elswalbe: You've misconfigured your router, I have no idea why Windows is able to work
<amr> how to get the latest codec driver
<Amaranth> Elswalbe: Reset your router to factory settings
<Elswalbe> it already is
<amr> rohan, how to get the latest diver
<Elswalbe> all i did was reboot it and it stopped working
<Elswalbe> it worked fine before that.
<Amaranth> Elswalbe: Then I have no idea
<cyclonut> could I see an xorg.conf for someone using the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver, with dual monitor (extended desktop) please?
<rohan> amr: it will not help you.
<Elswalbe> lol
<Amaranth> Elswalbe: If a restart of the router did it and rebooting Ubuntu does not help either you changed something in Ubuntu and don't remember or the router is messed up
<Elswalbe> well i suppose I could always reinstall ubuntu
<nebriv1991> can some one help me with updating from 7.04 to 7.10?
<amr> ok can u plz let me try?? and help me to know how ?? plz
<nebriv1991> I get an error during the update
<Amaranth> nebriv1991: sudo update-manager -d
<nebriv1991> "Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/partner/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<nebriv1991> amaranth I did that
<Amaranth> partner?
<Amaranth> wtf is that?
<Elswalbe> what?
<nebriv1991> no clue...
<rohan> amr: ok, sure you can try
<Amaranth> nebriv1991: it doesn't exist
<rohan> amr: hang on a sec
<nebriv1991> what do you mean?
<nebriv1991> ok
<Amaranth> nebriv1991: There is no 'partner'
<nebriv1991> so what should I do?
<nebriv1991> I figured that
<Amaranth> nebriv1991: find that in your sources.list and remove it
<nebriv1991> considering it couldn't find
<nebriv1991> ok
<amr> ok
<nebriv1991> thanks
<rohan> amr: open a terminal, type this -- "sudo aptitude install build-essential automake1.10"
<rohan> i'll brb
<amr> ok i did that today
<Marsmensch> hi
<hasse_> i have installed kubuntu 7.10 on my thinkpad t61p, and have no sound, anyone ...
<Marsmensch> where can i read about changes in the gutsykernel?
<WorkingOnWise> ok, I got virtualbox installed, and now it says "Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service" Looing in the manual says add me to a group that has rw access to the usbfs. what group is that?
<rohan> anyone here noticed that volume raising key doesn't work in kubuntu gutsy rc ? or is it just me ?
<bascule> rohan: well known, intel HDA?
<rohan> bascule: yes, intel hda
<rohan> bascule: it's been fixed, or in the process ?
<bascule> seem to be the cause, no fix that I know of
<rohan> and i don't need to file a bug ?
<amr> hi rohan about the reinsatall on soud driver can you continue
<rohan> amr: ok, sudo aptitude install mercuiral
<bascule> ah ah!
<amr> did that i have the whol pack of build essentil to compile from sooource
<nebriv1991> amr: where can I find the sources.list
<hasse_>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<nebriv1991> its the one in the etc folder?
<rohan> bascule: where has the bug been filed ?
<nebriv1991> because there is nothing that says partner
<amr> /etc/apt/sources.list
<amr> rohan:
<nebriv1991> yeah nothing with partner
<rohan> amr: then in terminal, "cd ~; mkdir alsa-hg; cd alsa-hg; hg clone http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver alsa-driver; hg clone http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel alsa-kernel"
<chris_> i keep getting touchpad lost sync in dmesg :(
<bascule> rohan: dunno, but there was a fair bit of chat 10 days ago in here, thought something was happening
<rohan> chris_: you tried the new release of the driver ?
<nebriv1991> does anyone know if there is a sources.list online that I can check mine against?
<rohan> bascule: ah ok .. can i read the logs ?
<Marsmensch> since 2.6.22-12-generic my xserver doesn't start proper. i don't know if is a bug or just me ;) my xorg.con and xorg.log is here http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/16119/
<nebriv1991> for updating to gusty?
<hasse_> anyone who is able to help me get some sound on my lenovo t61p ?
<WorkingOnWise> um.....nevermind about the virtualbox usb error. I changed from OSS audio to ALSA, and, um...it is working...
<rohan> because this feature worked correctly in feisty
<bascule> rohan: bounces between 11% an 0%, thats it?
<chris_> rohan, i just installed 7.10 that i downloaded from ubuntu.com
<rohan> bascule: right
<rohan> chris_: yes, after that did you update your system ?
<chris_> yes
<chris_> after i fixed my apt-get....
<rohan> chris_: ok, how about filing a bug at bugs.launchpad.net ?
<rohan> or search whether it has already been filed ?
<chris_> i installed without internet... so it commented out all of my sources....
<amr> rohan: ok plz wait while it's going on,,...
<rohan> chris_: same here ;)
<rohan> amr: yes, i'm here :D
<chris_> i don't want to register....
<chris_> looks like ill just use 7.04 (lol)
<rohan> chris_: installing with internet is a PITA because it installs lots of stuff .. language packs etc
<amr> but what is that hg clone and what doeas
<amr> it do
<rohan> chris_: err, bad idea. why not file a bug and help fixing the problem ?
<chris_> i don't care about that lol, i was just 2 lazy to get up and go over to the cable
<bascule> rohan: well I cant find a bug filed, so someone might as well
<chris_> rohan,  i doubt it would be fixed b4 ubuntu 7.10 goes live in 6days
<rohan> amr: hg clone will create a local copy of the development repository, from where you can compile drivers for yourself
<nebriv1991> 5 days
<rohan> chris_: why not ? just mintues ago new package of synaptics was uploaded (on my mirror)
<rohan> so similarly this bug can be fixed too
<amr> it's easier than .wget ./configure make sudomake insall
<rohan> amr: yes, but this is not as easy because you are actually creating a copy of a "live" repository
<amr> ooh that means it may be changed a sec after i download?
<rohan> amr: yes, but usually it's not that fast
<dmulligan> The RC LiveCD crashes when starting X.  A daily build about a week ago did too.  Both AMD64 and x86
<amr> rohan:the first one finished and says 732 files updated ,ofiles merged 0files removed 0 files unresolved
<dmulligan> Graphics safe mode works
<rohan> amr: ok, wait for kernel and driver to both finish :)
<rohan> bascule: on record of any bug filed, then ?
<amr> ok
<rohan> bascule: i meant "no" not "on"
<dmulligan> is there any way to see the xorg logs when starting a live cd?
<amr> so you gave me 2 commands , the first is the latest alsa and the second is the kernel update?
<chris_> rohan, my bug has been reported a lot...
<rohan> chris_: ah ok ..
<amr> both finished , what to do ?
<chris_> and it was not an issue in 7.04 just in 7.10....
<rohan> amr: no, both are sound card updates
<amr> rohan: both] ] 
<rohan> amr: now do lsmod | grep snd and paste the output on pastebin.com and give me the link
<amr> ok but both finished
<rohan> chris_: yes, because i'm not having any problems with my synaptic touchpad here
<amr> snd_hda_intel         293792  1
<amr> snd_pcm_oss            43008  0
<amr> snd_mixer_oss          17920  2 snd_pcm_oss
<amr> snd_pcm                80644  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss
<amr> snd_page_alloc         11656  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
<amr> snd_hwdep              10628  1 snd_hda_intel
<amr> snd_seq_oss            35456  0
<amr> snd_seq_midi_event      8704  1 snd_seq_oss
<amr> snd_seq                54384  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event
<rohan> shit, not here !
<amr> snd_timer              24580  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
<amr> snd_seq_device          9740  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq
<amr> snd                    56708  9 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_hwdep,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<rohan> oh well ..
<amr> soundcore               8800  2 snd
<amr> that what appeared , didn't appear last time :)
<_MaRoK_> :P
<mmkassem> amr : pastebin.com
<amr> ok
<rohan> amr: anyway, now do cd alsa-hg/alsa-driver; ./hgcompile --with-cards=hda-intel; sudo make install
<hasse_> when i try to play some music in ex vlc-player i get this error http://pastebin.com/m5ca32c5c
<amr> http://pastebin.com/m2cf197ed
<amr> ok did that .. waiting
<lee_> ook doky that is a great deal better lol
<nebriv1991> amr: In the sources.list there is nothing Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/partner/binary-i386/Packages.gz called that
<lee_> 1024x768 at 85 a lot easier to read lol
<nebriv1991> I found another sources.list and coppied into mine
<nebriv1991> and still didn't work
<amr> rohan: the problem is i can;t imgine my self using windows and that makes me crazy whenever i found a problem in linux that mae me say i didn;t have this in windows but i love linux so i 'll wait for fix
<rohan> amr: tell if you find any errors. if it is all successfull you should end with a warning about volume levels
<amr> ok rihan: it finished
<amr> rohan: it finished
<nebriv1991> the error occurs on the modifying channels part
<rohan> amr: got a warning ?
<bascule> rohan: not that I can see, sorry lagged out
<amr> warning!!! mixer channels for alsa driver are muted by default!!!
<rohan> bascule: ok. i am asking about in #ubuntu-devel but i can't find a clue
<amr> *******************************************************************
<rohan> bascule: i really wish the problem is fixed before release
<lee_> LiMaO, I finally got brave to reset the monitor...I didnt have to go intot he program to  reconfigure it
<rohan> amr: yes that's fine. now just reboot, and it'll use the new sound driver
<bascule> Im trying to remeber who else confirmed in here
<amr> you should use some alsa or oss mixer to set the approperiate volume
<amr> ok plz wait i'll reboot
<rockets> What is the point of the clone output plugin for compiz fusion?
<amr> thank you i'll be back
<AirBender> I'm having issues with Firefox 2 in Gutsy, it's funny because issues started together with the end of the beta process...
<bascule> rockets: god question ... :)
<rohan> AirBender: what issues ?
<hasse_> rohan, question, then thing you have done for amr, is that getting sound to work on e lenovo ?
<nebriv1991> can someone help me with updating to gusty?
<AirBender> Any of you are having some unstable behaviours of firefox 2 ?
<lee_> its easy
<rohan> hasse_: well you can try the same procedure, it might work for you if your sound card has been fixed in the development repo of alsa
<lee_> if your on fiesty
<nebriv1991> I am
<hasse_> it's a lenovo/ibm t61p
<mmkassem> AirBender: What exactly is the unstable behaviour you're having with firefox?
<nebriv1991> I am getting an error on the modifying channel part
<AirBender> rohan, It's quite strange, with some websites, when I'm getting the files, it turns dark(like programs waiting for signals or not responding...)
<picard_pwns_kirk> will Gutsy have the CFS?
<nebriv1991> "Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/partner/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<hasse_> but i dont have the beginning where i have to install a program called mercuiral have to add something to sources.list ?
<lee_> nebriv1991 try  Udate-manager -d
<AirBender> and after some minutes It comes back
<nebriv1991> thats how I started
<mmkassem> AirBender, Are you opening lots of tabs?
<picard_pwns_kirk> will Gutsy have the CFS?
<lee_> it will say a newer verion is availiable
<AirBender> not too many
<AirBender> around 4
<rohan> AirBender: oh, compiz problem .. no idea, sorry
<nemik> picard_pwns_kirk: doesn't seem like it :/
<cursor> hey
<foxiness> nebriv1991: did the line drop on the middle of something?
<picard_pwns_kirk> dng
<rohan> hasse_: no, you just have to do "sudo aptitude install mercurial build-essential automake"
<lee_> lets see Ill check my menu
<nebriv1991> lee:
<mmkassem> AirBender: I get the same behavior sometimes but I am always keeping a large number of tabs opened
<nebriv1991> I did that I click the update button
<|neon|> AirBender: i have the same proble kind off       my browser will turn dark whe i try to popen like yahoo games and freezes to the point i have to ctrl+alt+bkspace
<AirBender> rohan, Perhaps Compiz thinks it's not responding while It's getting the website?
<nebriv1991> and in the part where is says modyfing channels I get this error: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/partner/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<foxiness> nebriv1991: if yes del this file from /var/cache/apt....
<rohan> AirBender: yes .. how about filing a bug ? though i doubt it'll be fixed so late in the release cycly
<foxiness> nebriv1991: then try again
<mmkassem> AirBender, |neon| : my desktop does not freeze though, I can kill firefox and restart it.
<lee_> nebriv1991 eh there supose to be a thing at top taht says upgrade
<AirBender> |neon|, well, In my case, it's just firefox, and when the site finishes the load process, it comes back
<|neon|> ff freezes not my desktop but the only way i can start ff again is by doing so
<cursor> wondering if i could have some help with my wifi , i have a wusb54g v.4 , in 7.04 it worked fine once i had amde a few changes , however in 7.10 theres a problem for me and i think its dhcp requests
<bascule> rohan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/152286
<lee_> its not an update its an Up grade
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152286 in ubuntu "Gusty Beta update stopped laptop Fn Volume Control" [Undecided,New] 
<bascule> guess we need to get that confirmed
<nebriv1991> foxiness what do you mean did the line drop on the middle of something?
<rohan> bascule: thanks
<AirBender> I think that could be an nspluginwrapper issue too
<rohan> bascule: though this is not exactly the same as the specific 0 to 11 problem, right ?
<AirBender> by the way, Firefox 3 - granparadiso it looking great
<lee_> <nebriv1991> eh aare you on a 32 bit or 64 bit machine?
<foxiness> nebriv1991: just del the file and try again
<tmccrary> so... I updated to Gutsy and now I can either use kernel 2.6.22-14-386 and a usable nvidia driver with no sound or I can use kernel 2.6.22-14-generic and use the nv driver WITH sound
<cursor> wondering if i could have some help with my wifi , i have a wusb54g v.4 , in 7.04 it worked fine once i had amde a few changes , however in 7.10 theres a problem for me and i think its dhcp requests
<|neon|> AirBender: i hard wired and it only happens whe i try to open like a java website mostly yahoo games for me
<AirBender> the new motor seems to be quite faster than the one Firefox2 uses
<nebriv1991> which file the folder?
<nebriv1991> 64 bit
<nebriv1991> I think
<lee_> thats a heck of a choice erg
<tmccrary> Ideally I'd like to be able to use both nvidia's drivers and audio simultaneously, does Ubuntu support that?
<lee_> double check in your cmos
<rohan> hasse_: though you must confirm if you use snd-hda-intel module, only then the above procedure will work for you
<nebriv1991> yeah 64 bit
<AirBender> |neon|, I thought that could be a Flash/java issue
<lee_> if its 64 bit go with that..LiMaO is working on a script taht will give us 64 ers a good round about way for flash and java lol
<lee_> I tested it and it worked great..
<lee_> But I played with the drivers in my card..eh big nono
<|neon|> AirBender: yeah i think so tho opera works with any java page without any issues also in the ff about:plugins the java plugins are listed and enabled
<AirBender> So... as firefox 3 is running quite well, does any one know how to make flashplayer plugin run in Firefox 3?
<lee_> ok update to taht
<cursor> anyhelp with my wifi problem anyone :S
<nebriv1991> foxiness which file?
<lee_> have you any cds?
<nebriv1991> yes
<amr> hello rohan
<tmccrary> when I install linux-restricted-modules, it always forces me to use the -386 variant (2.6.22-14-386), is there anyway to fix that?
<rohan> hello amr
<amr> rohan, nothing changed its the same
<lee_> nebriv1991 ok make sur you have a 64 bit machine...if you don't then dot waste a rom
<rohan> amr: yes, that was to be expected. the last change in your sound card driver happened in 2005 :(
<amr> is there any way to turn off the speakers amnualy
<nebriv1991> yes I do lee
<hasse_> rohan, i use that module, after i reboot and have compiled the stuff in the alsa-module , i should work right out of the box ?
<chris_> why can i use my side scroller on my touch pad?
<cursor> hey can anyone help ith my dhcp problem in 7.10 ?
<rohan> hasse_: yes, once you use alsamixer to set up the volume
<lee_> nebriv1991 if you go into your c-mos which on a dell its f-2
<nebriv1991> yup
<lee_> it will say in plain veiew
<nebriv1991> yes its 64 bit
<hasse_> rohan, han pcm is the channel right
<lee_> then up grade to the 64 bit version, I have had all my graphics  fixed in part that wy
<amr> ok but alsa mixer mutes all sound and when i unmute the headphone and the spears work
<usser> cursor: whats the problem?
<lee_> Ill send a link
<nebriv1991> ok
<cursor> usser: wondering if i could have some help with my wifi , i have a wusb54g v.4 , in 7.04 it worked fine once i had amde a few changes , however in 7.10 theres a problem for me and i think its dhcp requests
<usser> cursor: hm sorry i never done wifi
<lee_> eh I thaught I was but..I don't have fire fox installed erg
<rohan> hasse_: err, i didn't get you
<cursor> usser: ahh thanks anyway you know anyone who can help?
<nebriv1991> lee: I can probably find it
<chris_> http://pastebin.com/d299b44b4 dmesg of touch pad problem
<usser> cursor: just keep asking, someone might know the answer
<cursor> usser: okay thanks
<tmccrary> pos
<cursor> Can anyone help with my wireless problem in 7.10 it worked in 7.04 but since updating it doesnt
<rohan> amr: ok, so it's just not automatic, you need to do it manually ?
<amr> ok
<AirBender> cursor, what's the issue?
<cursor> wondering if i could have some help with my wifi , i have a wusb54g v.4 , in 7.04 it worked fine once i had amde a few changes , however in 7.10 theres a problem for me and i think its dhcp requests
<cursor> *made
<chris_> why can i use my side scroller on my touch pad????
<AirBender> cursor
<amr> but i down' have any hardware volume control only the keyborad
<AirBender> cursor, can you associate to the Access Point?
<rohan> amr: same here.
<cursor1> AirBender: sorry about that laptop wireless went down
<rohan> amr: just mute the surround channel whenever you wnat sound only from the headphones. that worked for me
<cursor1> but wondering if i could have some help with my wifi , i have a wusb54g v.4 , in 7.04 it worked fine once i had made a few changes , however in 7.10 theres a problem for me and i think its dhcp requests
<amr> where is that?
<rohan> amr: in kmixer window ?
<rohan> or in a console do "sudo alsamixer" a
<amr> but i use gnome
<lee_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ nebriv1991
<chris_> can i recompile the touchpad driver?
<lee_> there will be a list of oses to pick from
<rohan> amr: ok, then it might be hidden .. gnome does that .. poke around in volume control applet settings
<AirBender> cursor1, so, can you associate to the Access Point?
<amr> no it's not there 2
<cursor1> Airbender, yes i done that using iwconfig
<nebriv1991> thanks lee
<AirBender> ok
<lee_> yeppers
<AirBender> cursor1, so you can ping the router and it answers you?
<amr> and no such thing called surround i have only headphone,pcm,front,microphone,micboost
<rohan> amr: even in "sudo alsamixer" window ?
<amr> no there it 3 more
<cursor1> airbender , nope no reply
<rohan> amr: ok, try playing about with muting front and headphone channel as you want
<amr> iec958 , caller i , input so
<bascule> i'm having some real router problem I can't seem to upload anything at all ...
<xet7> Hey, what is trackerd in ubuntu? It did take a lot of processor time (near 100%), after killing it system returned to normal.
<bascule> xet7: it's a serch tool
<AirBender> cursor1, so, have you tried to set your ip manually?
<bascule> it was compiling a dataase of files I guess
<amr> when i mute the front or pcm the headphone mutes
<xet7> bascule: how do I disable it?
<bascule> in services
<bascule> or uninstall it
<hasse_> rohan, still no sound
<cursor1> airbender, i only know how to do that using dhclient3
<cursor1> and thats not working
<rohan> hasse_: do "sudo alsamixer" in a terminal and adjust the volumes / channels ?
<lee_> eh um wahts the comand line for gutsy, I just realised Iam not running gutsy lol
<lee_> I am in Kubuntu
<AirBender> cursor1, so let's try the other way
<cursor1> airbender, how do you do that
<hasse_> is it pcm that is the master channel
<AirBender> cursor1, you can do it by different ways
<lee_> eh
<rohan> hasse_: i don't know, it's different for different cards
<lee_> how do I  up grade I mean
<rohan> ubotu: upgrading
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hasse_> rohan,
<AirBender> cursor1, 1. Using Network Settings on gnome, 2. By edit the /etc/network/interfaces manually, 3. by using the ifconfig command
<bascule> rohan: just tried to rebind the keys in kmixer -> global shortcuts and demeg shows a few of these atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known
<lee_> eh ok waht am I a fiesty, dapper or waht
<lee_> ?
<rohan> lee_: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<rohan> hasse_: yes ?
<rohan> bascule: me too
<rohan> i get the same error
<ResPiDeR> Hey, historically the RC and final release are the same image?
<cursor1> airbender, in etc/network/interfaces it says im connected to linksys
<amr> rohan , front and pcm mute the headphone as well
<rohan> bascule: err, you have an acer laptop ?
<hasse_> rohan, when i try to play in xmms, i get this in konsole : ** WARNING **: SNDCTL_DSP_SPEED ioctl failed: Invalid argument
<rohan> hasse_: that was after these drivers ?
<hasse_> thats right now
<AirBender> cursor1, this file just reflects what you've set in the gnome network config tool
<cursor1> ahh yup i tried setting it in gnome config but thats no joy lol
<rohan> amr: oh well, no idea then :(
<amr> rohan: when i mute the headphone it just don\t mute
<rohan> because, bascule , on acer laptops e034 is the key for dollar sign .. that's to the right of up arrow key
<rohan> hasse_: is this problem occuring after you used the hg drivers ?
<amr> rohan: i have another problem.. when boot up gusty it gives me very large letters font and i have to use "compiz-replace" to fix it
<hasse_> rohan, yessir
<cursor1> AirBender, could you talk me through setting the ip
<hasse_> rohan, maybe a stupid question, but i have to select "alsa drivers" as output plugin in xmms right
<rohan> hasse_: but this problem was not occuring before ?
<AirBender> cursor1, you can set it with the parameters: address your_ip_address, then netmask 255.255.255.0, then gateway your_gateway
<rohan> hasse_: oh if it's a xmms related problem, i have no idea
<AirBender> cursor1, always using the ifconfig command
<rohan> amr: sorry, can't help you out there. . i don't use gnome or compiz
<AirBender> cursor1, for example: sudo ifconfig ath0 gateway 192.168.0.1
<hasse_> rohan, i can try with vlc and mplayer to see if it's global
<amr> ok thank you any way
<rohan> amr: you're welcome :)
<cursor1> airbender, still no joy
<hasse_> rohan, in vlc i can see the time moves, but no sound in my headphones
<AirBender> cursor, take it easy
<AirBender> cursor1, you must set down your interface and then up
<hasse_> and in alsamixer i cant do anything with the 'headphone' row, it's 00
<cursor1> i tried that
<AirBender> and make sure the parameters are correctly set up
<AirBender> type ifconfig and see the output
<cursor1> okay
<AirBender> I suggest you to choose an ip above 199
<Gunner_Sr> what should I do for fan control on a dell 1520 notebook?
<bascule> whay above 199? dhcp conflicts?
<AirBender> Gunner, it generally comes by default
<chris_> how come the volume control has no effect on youtube video's?
<cursor1> its saying i have inet addr:192.168.1.106
<bascule> chris_: does here just takes its time
<AirBender> bascule, this is because dhcp servers usually uses ips until 199
<bascule> sure
<Gunner_Sr> AirBender: My cpu temp has been at 55C and the fan has not come on?
<rohan> bascule: ping, are you around ?
<bascule> thanks though AirBender
<chris_> i am really missing 7.04 lol
<AirBender> so, you don't want to have ip troubles
<bascule> rohan: yes
<bascule> updated the bug
<rohan> bascule: err, you did not get my last message ? about the acer laptop and the dollar sign ?
<rohan> you did ? can you link me to the bug too ?
<bascule> no
<hasse_> rohan, this error in vlc :   ALSA lib pcm_direct.c:867:(snd_pcm_direct_initialize_slave) snd_pcm_hw_params_any failed
<cursor1> AirBender, its saying i have inet addr:192.168.1.106
<rohan> (i lost it, sorry)
<bascule> rohan: sorry missed th edollar sign thing, was updating the sound bug
<chris_> the volume control on the flash app works but not the master gnome app control...
<chris_> should i be worried?
<rohan> hasse_: you got the same error before using the newer drivers ?
<chris_> not even mute works...
<rohan> bascule: so, e034 was the error for dollar sign, right ?
<hasse_> not sure, but almost i think
<bascule> rohan: yes I have an acer laptop $$$$$$$$ <-- dollar signs
<rohan> bascule: ok, please link me to the bug ?
<hasse_> maybe i didn' t everything from you guide
<rohan> is it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/152286 , bascule ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152286 in ubuntu "Gusty Beta update stopped laptop Fn Volume Control" [Undecided,New] 
<bascule> rohan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/152286
<rohan> hasse_: err, what all did you not do ?
<chris_> pcm controls everything but master does nothing....
<AirBender> cursor1, that means you have ip address, but now the question is: does your router have ip in this range? (192.168.1.xxx)
<rohan> bascule: i think the error you got has nothing to do with sound. keycode e039 is not for sound i think
<hasse_> i did : mkdir alsa-hg; cd alsa-hg/; hg clone  http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver alsa-driver; hg clone  http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel alsa-kernel; cd alsa-driver/;./hgcompile --with-cards=hda-intel; sudo make install; reboot
<cursor1> my routers ip is 192.168.1.1
<cursor1> no sorry
<bascule> coincidence perhaps, I will look again
<bascule> rohan: ^
<cursor1> bcast:192.168.1.255
<rohan> yes please have a look again
<lee_> eh ok this is going to sound really corney but how Do I know waht I am running? am I fiesty or waht?
<bascule> rohan: definitely connected, as soon as I press the hotkeys for sound, the mesages appear in dmesg
<rohan> bascule: ok, then maybe your and my laptops have a bit different key layout
<bascule> I am UK
<cursor1> Airbender: sorry which one shows router ip ,im pretty sure its 192.168.1.1
<lee_> i tired kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" and not hing comes up
<AirBender> cursor1, you must know that address
<bascule> rohan: kmix correctly identified the key combos though as XF86Audio*
<rohan> bascule: same here.
<rohan> which laptop, bascule ?
<bascule> acer 5633WLMi
<cursor1> Airbender, yup im sure its 192.168.1.1
<rohan> bascule: ah ok, aspire
<AirBender> cursor1, but generally could be 1.1 or 0.1
<bascule> rohan: yes aspire
<lee_> eh
<cursor1> airbender , yes im sure its 192.168.1.1
<lee_> how come i just can't do the update-manager -d anymore?
<AirBender> cursor1, so, try using the address 192.168.1.200
<AncientRelic> any help with Broadcom 4311 wireless?
<AirBender> lee_, you probably are on gutsy yet
<hasse_> rohan, i did : mkdir alsa-hg; cd alsa-hg/; hg clone  http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver alsa-driver; hg clone  http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel alsa-kernel; cd alsa-driver/;./hgcompile --with-cards=hda-intel; sudo make install; reboot
<lee_> eh how can I tell?
<chris_> how can i recompile my driver?
<cursor1> airbender, so i set that by "ifconfig rausb0 192.168.200 225.225.255.0 192.168.1.1"
<rohan> hasse_: yes, that should be enough. did sound work with the older drivers ?
<chris_> i mean kernel... i guess u guys messed up because nothing is working right....
<lee_> becaue this Os is to satbale lol
<rohan> hasse_: if yes, we can just revert back to them
<rohan> chris_: is it a synaptics touchpad ?
<rohan> chris_: how come i'm not getting any errors while using it ?
<chris_> yes
<chris_> dunno
<rohan> chris_: you changed your xorg.conf manually ?
<hasse_> rohan, no, sound has not worked at all, thats the problem
<chris_> no
<AirBender> cursor1, ok, so turn down and up your interface and try pinging your router
<chris_> i installed rebooted upgraded and came in here with the synaptic problem
<AirBender> cursor1, sometimes it's better to restart, in order to do a fresh conexion
<rohan> hasse_: what lenovo model is it ? how about searching around on google for some known problem ?
<cursor1> Airbender, whats the syntax for ifconfig n changing the ip
<rohan> or you can file a bug on alsa-project.org tracker, hasse_
<AirBender> cursor1, but make sure there aren't other settings overwriting your settings
<AirBender> ifconfig interface address ip
<AirBender> where ip is your ip address
<hasse_> it's a t61p, and i have googled a lot the last 12 hours, rohan
<cursor1> airbender , still no reply from router
<AirBender> cursor1, that's strange, but sometimes strange things happens with wireless routers
<AirBender> try restarting it
<cursor1> hat the whole of ubunut?
<AirBender> cursor1, the router
<AirBender> but restarting ubuntu might help too
<AirBender> if you haven't
<cursor1> i have restarted ubuntu
<cursor1> restarting my router will cause this wirless to go down so i'll brb
<cursor1> with the results haha
<lee_> eh I need a refresher wahts a PPC stand for in technical terms
<sebsebseb> upgraded  Feisty to Gutsy Release Candidate.  how come I got loads of KDE stuff in other in the menu?  I only had some KDE stuff before upgrading.   Also it suggested that I removed quite a lot of packages, but I didn't I left them.  for example the old Ubuntu Effects thing from Feisty.  and now I am wondering how I get extra effects wtih Compiz fusion, such as snow and rain
<hasse_> rphan you dont have any otherideas ?
<hasse_> rohan ^
<rohan> hasse_: no, because i have no idea about your sound card at all :(
<rohan> sorry
<sebsebseb> I went to the thing it says on the page, system preferences then visual effects,  and I get three things to choose from,  but that's not what I expected
<sebsebseb> I thought I would be able to turn on which effects I wanted
<hasse_> rohan, where to find the info    you need ?
<sebsebseb> and decide which not to have
<lee_> I noticed taht too
<lee_> wait sebsebseb are you on a 64 bit system?
<sebsebseb> no
<sebsebseb> 32bit
<lee_> oh ok
<rohan> hasse_: no, even if i have the info, i won't be able to help you .. because i have no other ideas, apart from rebuilding drivers from alsa-hg
<cursor1> airbender, my wirless works now i restarted ubuntu n started with previous version of kernel
<lee_> eh iam a 64 bit and its nothing but taht lol
<lee_> well almost
<sebsebseb> what?
<hasse_> okay , ill try some google, but thanks rohan
<rohan> hasse_: try to get hold of "crimsun" on #ubuntu, he's the real kernel sound issues master.
<rohan> hasse_: he was the one who taught me how to build modules from alsa-hg
<hasse_> okay thanks
<AirBender> cursor1, that's good
<AirBender> cursor1, so, if it's a kernel issue, must be the wireless driver
<AirBender> mmm
<Ch1ppy> hey, I installed gutsy RC and now firefox won't start?
<Ch1ppy> Can anyone help me out?
<AirBender> and have you tried with the latest kernel after the reboot?
<XiXaQ> is ntfs-3g installed by default in gutsy?
<mmkassem> XiXaQ: yea
<AirBender> XiXaQ, yes indeed
<Colro> Is user switching broken in gutsy? I lock my screen when I'm not at home and if someone hits switch user my screen just turns black and I end up having to hard re-boot
<pvl1> is there a file explorer that can display authors?
<cypherdelic_> Issue: BusyBox at boot using encrypted luks LVM. Please Help.
<earlmred> hmm openoffice is crashing on me trying to load a csv...
<earlmred> that opens fine in gnumeric and koffice
<sebsebseb> Ch1ppy: maybe your Firefox profile from Fesity got currupted some how when upgrading.  could  try removing Firefox and re installing
<sebsebseb> remove with config
<lee_> Hehehee I just got a call form comcast survey groupe, I told them to make there services more user freindly with  Linux
<rohan> sebsebseb: err how will that delete the firefox profile ?
<rohan> that is stored in ~
<sebsebseb> rohan:  yeah that's true
<Ch1ppy> sebsebseb: just --reinstall, or what?
<sebsebseb> he should just delete it from the home folder
<cypherdelic_> Issue: BusyBox at boot using encrypted luks LVM. Please Help. Can mount manually and exit cause boot to continue, but i need a permanent fix of that. Please.
<rohan> Ch1ppy: just delete ~/.mozilla and start firefox again
<sebsebseb> backup his bookmarks if he wants,  and delete from his home folder
<Ch1ppy> rohan: kay
<pvl1> Can i get nautilus to show authors of music files?
<rohan> yeah, backup your bookmarks
<sebsebseb> that's your settings
<bascule> pvl1: authors? most will do meta tags from music
<sebsebseb> so  anything you want to keep
<sebsebseb> back it up such as bookmarks
<sebsebseb> before deleting that folder
<lee_> but will stay onlin incase LiMaO sebnds that scrpt
<Colro> Is user switching broken in gutsy? I lock my screen when I'm not at home and if someone hits switch user my screen just turns black and I end up having to hard re-boot
<Ch1ppy> sebsebseb: that worked, thanks :)
<sebsebseb> np
<sebsebseb> no problem
<pvl1> bascule: but i cant get it to show
<lee_> eh this time I have fire fox running and loaded lol
<lee_> well at least loaded lol
<bascule> pvl1: hmm, neither can I, dolphin does, but that would need half of KDE, maybe not what you want
<pvl1> bascule: oh well ima look more into this, ty tho
<bascule> np
<pvl1> bascule: i think it just needs a meta package for support
<lee_> oh you guys arnt going to believe this...the ubuntu symbles is just like my dogs toy lol  eh my dog though took a bite out it lol..
<bascule> pvl1: it acn show stuff under the music tab off right click, is that what you meant?
<pvl1> bascule: no i mean like when u list it, so that theres a column for author and so forth
<cypherdelic_> Issue: BusyBox at boot using encrypted luks LVM. Please Help. Can mount manually and exit cause boot to continue, but i need a permanent fix of that. Please.
<earlmred> is there a program other than openoffice that will write to Excel format?
<cypherdelic_> I still got Bug #144390
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144390 in cryptsetup "use entire disk with lvm/encrypted partitioning fails to boot" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144390
<bascule> pvl1: doesn't seem to
<pvl1> bascule: kk ty
<earlmred> or am i going to have to reboot into windows...
<wastedfluid> anyone here familiar with s2disk ?  running gusty.. after the rc upgrade to gutsy, it stopped working.. ?
<rockmanx> sorry fluid
<cypherdelic_> How do I apply the fix for Bug # 144390. Please assist.
<rockmanx> never heard of it
<cypherdelic_> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<cypherdelic_> cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab -
<cypherdelic_> cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab -
<wastedfluid> rockmanx: the uswsusp package w/ s2disk and s2both + s2ram ?
<rockmanx> never heard of it :)
<rockmanx> hey any UD's around?
<rockmanx> Ubuntu Devleoper
<cypherdelic_> sda3_crypt /dev/sda3 none luks,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 -- this is the crypttab line, please help... :(
<rockmanx> *Developer
<rockmanx> Before Gutsy gets released I think Ubuntu should finally include alsaconf!!
<rockmanx> It is driving me nuts that I can't set the sound card to use because there's no alsaconf
<hasse_> crimsun, can you please help with a sound problem on my thinkpad t61p ?
<mmkassem> something strange happened to the /etc/group file .. all groups has no users
<mmkassem> and of course I no longer have the sudo access
<cypherdelic_> How do I apply the fix for Bug # 144390. Please assist.
<cypherdelic_> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<cypherdelic_> cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab -
<cypherdelic_> sda3_crypt /dev/sda3 none luks,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 -- this is the crypttab line, please help... :(
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@a80-186-254-54.elisa-laajakaista.fi]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Paradoxx> Quick question....why would I want to encrpy my hard drive when installing it?
<rohan> when i press Ctrl-Alt-F1 to F6, there is not a single VT available for me to use. what can be the problem ?
<bascule> high-res consoles broken
<rohan> bascule: lol .. bug filed already ?
<rohan> any remedy found ?
<Colro> does gparted still not work in gutsy?
<rohan> Colro: i'm using it right now and it works
<Colro> rohan: I'm trying to format my slave drive to use with my 7.10 install, and gparted is just stuck on 'scanning all devices' when it's opened :/
<cypherdelic_>  How do I apply the fix for Bug # 144390. Please assist.
<cypherdelic_>  update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<cypherdelic_>  cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab -
<cypherdelic_>  sda3_crypt /dev/sda3 none luks,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 -- this is the crypttab line, please help... :(
<lee_> good heavens it warm out side for this time of year
<Colro> it was 94 here a week ago in IL
<Colro> 60 now, pretty dramatic weather changes
<rohan> Colro: oh, i'm using it on an installed system
<lee_> hey some just had that special linux system for arabic
<Colro> rohan: me too =p, i installed 7.10 last night on my master drive, but my slave drive isn't formatted to be used with ubuntu yet
<lee_> yes its 65 here in Longivew WA
<_Schlumpf> there'll be kde 3.5.8 in gutsy or how should i interpret the latest update?
<lee_> hmm LiMaO wnet silent
<bascule> hmm, well I just dropped to a console, grey flashing boxes, hard lock, music repeating 0.5 second clip ... dead
<bascule> can't recreate it of course
<andax> bascule, almost the same thing happened to me an hour ago
<bascule> I saw something about suspend mode doing it too
<andax> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS
<bascule> uh-huh
<bascule> intel driver, compiz on
<rohan> bascule: that's the problem with xorg intel drivers
<rohan> bascule: problem exists in suse too
<lee_> eh
<bascule> I see
<lee_> Ima getting the "Kubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) Release Candidate"
<andax> i only have gutsy installed for a few hours so i haven't tested it too much but this bug does exists
<lee_> whats the difference between an acutual release an a canadate?
<andax> feisty was running rock solid on this box with compiz so its not hardware related
<bascule> i915                   25856  2
<bascule> should that be in the kernel if I am using xorg intel?
<andax> lee_, an actual release should be stable, a release candidate is a test version that may have serious bugs
<bascule> like hard locks on cosole switching ;)
<andax> fgrlx also produces a nice hard lock when switching
<andax> but it always did so i just threw away the card
<lee_> eh in that case , i am killing the dl....i only have 2 roms left
<rohan> hmm .. doesn't it seem that rc has lots of stuff broken ?
<rohan> the sound issue me and bascule have, the console switching issue
<andax> rohan, after using it for maybe 4 hours, i didn't notice any lockups or bugs that may cause data loss
<lee_> yeah that can be anoying
<rohan> andax: yes, nothing serous
<andax> and i'm heavily trying to kill it
<rohan> *serious
<vvd> anyone else have the titlebars of maximized windows below the panel?
<rohan> just small nagging issues
<lee_> thers a program that you can dl that will help... eh i can't mention the name of it because.....well...its what we say in a 4 letter word lol...
<lee_> and it was in a database of linux lol
<andax> love: that new "search deskbar applet" , hate: the "xchat-gnome" package :)
<bascule> a hard lock is a data loss scenario ...
<lee_> oh wait that was anothe program... thias one was specificalyy aimed at crashing you system
<lee_> it was for testers or something
<lee_> so your trying to break thsystem rohan?
<rohan> no, lee_ .. why ?
<andax> i am trying to break it....
<lee_> oh..just wondering
<rohan> i just want those 2 issues to be fixe
<rohan> d
<rohan> i'm not hunting for bugs specifically ;)
<lee_> ah..
<andax> not much success
<bascule> rohan: is the console switch a known bug then?
<rohan> bascule: not to me
<rohan> sorry
<rohan> i mean, i thought you told it was a known bug ?
<lee_> well don't feel bad, i thaught that i coul d get waway with loading some drivers from ati....the system never got to the sin in screen
<rohan> bascule: i'm using intel 945 gm too
<bascule> k
<andax> intel 945 here too, switching consoles like mad but it doesn't want to crash ....
<lee_> eh i am using the 64 bit system..graphics and sond are stable
<rohan> andax: exactly, but do you really get a console ?
<rohan> i'm not getting any console just a blank screen
<lee_> eh don't hae the woble though.. can't seem to find those effects lol
<rohan> with a flashing cursor
<bascule> rohan: that used to happen here, stoped the vga=788 boot and all was OK
<andax> i'm getting a normal login screen for alt+F1-F2+F3 etc and the desktop for F7
<rohan> bascule: oh damn, that'd make the consoles look ugly !
<lee_> how did ya mannage thaat?
<neztiti> ANY HELP HW TO SRART iptables
<andax> but somehow i managed to kill a terminal before but couldn't reproduce it
<lee_> lol
<bascule> rohan: yeah it's nasty
<lee_> yeah i crashed it too
<andax> how did you do it?
<lee_> hmm to bad they can't make linux self repaing in areas lol
<neztiti> ANY HELP HW TO StART iptables
<rohan> neztiti: repeating your question won't help you anyway
<neztiti> sorry man
<lee_> me, i can't wait tl i get that code so i can use java and flash
<lee_> on a 64 bit system
<bascule> neztiti: as soon as you type iptables -some -parmaeters, it 'starts'
<rohan> what code, lee_ ?
<neztiti> i want to config my iptables
<lee_> the one that LiMaO is wworking on
<andax> neztiti, if you have the iptables package installed then iptables is enabled, you just have to define the rules...
<neztiti> bascula: thank u but how to config it
<bascule> neztiti: well use an app like firestarter or kmyfirewall
<lee_> I had it oppeerational until i reloaded the sytem
<lee_> eh had to reformat cause I tried the ati drivers
<andax> lee_, haha lol :) ati drivers never worked and never will. your only option for high performance 3d is nvidia. they provide stable drivers.
<neztiti> bascula : thank u m8
<neztiti> u r right
<andax> this is true for all distros, ati is not for linux , too much hassle too many bugs too many hacking to get something working
<lee_> and rohan it had a few things to with delting the 64 but version of the browser and loading and reconfiguring the firefox browser...i can find an Nvida in price range to use my x16 PICe
<lee_> i have 2 PCIe's
<rohan> lee_: well, online upgrade is always prone to more problems than a clean isntall
<andax> lee_, for AGP ati cards, the lockup issue is often fixed by reducing the AGP speed from 8x to 4x or 1x in the bios. Don't know about PCIe
<bascule> neztiti: welcome
<lee_> the really funky wierd looking one is a tiny brown port thingy
<lee_> eh..
<lee_> i cant configur it in the bios
<ratpoison> I want to remove all my empty subfolders in /path/to/folder
<bascule> andax: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/127101
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127101 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "laptop hangs when switching video mode" [High,In progress] 
<lee_> eh i already checked
<ratpoison> If I do rmdir /path/to/folder/* will it work?
<lee_> eh i have an x300
<ratpoison> rmdir deletes JUST the empty folders right?
<rohan> yes ratpoison
<rohan> ratpoison: any relation with the wm ?
<andax> bascule, i can't reproduce this. But i have managed to kill a 'terminal' started from X somehow
<lee_> with dvi out aswell as lcd out aswell as s video out
<neztiti> ascule : when i want to start the gbox appli. seee this error ---Floating point exception (core dumped)
<Tatster> Hi all. Just upgraded to the RC and so far it's great.  Have run into a strange prob though - if I enable "normal" level of visual effects, my Terminal app goes white and I can't see any text.  Any ideas?
<lee_> i think that pretty much covers the monitors i can use lol
<ratpoison> rohan: no. Using such a 1337 wm and asking about rmdir would be kinda....
<ratpoison> :)
<andax> ratpoison, yeah, rmdir deletes empty folders only
<rohan> ratpoison: hehe ;)
<ratpoison> thnx 4 help guys
<lee_> but, i sure havnt had any issues since the 64 bit i installed
<lee_> well not major ones
<neztiti> bascule: when i want to start the gbox appli. seee this error ---Floating point exception (core dumped)
<andax> ratpoison, just type find /home/something/ -type d -exec rmdir {} \;
<lee_> dang the cpu usage is low..windows pegs it out
<lee_> at times
<nanonyme> hmm, do you think hardy will get integrity window manager?
<andax> ratpoison, but think before you type.....
<nosrednaekim> nanonyme: never heard of it..
<nanonyme> nosrednaekim, it's a newish QT/X11 based window manager
<nanonyme> looks good, is probably incredibly light
<bascule> ha, and this time I only crashed X, right back to KDM :)
<nosrednaekim> nanonyme: hmmm interesting... i've wanted a lightweight qt WM
<nosrednaekim> nanonyme: is it qt4?
<ratpoison> andax: well, I'm just getting used to the shell. I've only been using linux for 6 months. I've done some compilations from source, but they were mostly copy/paste, with little intervention
<nanonyme> nosrednaekim, i was just browsing to see if qt WM's exist and found that
<nanonyme> i'm not sure. just found the project
<nanonyme> http://integrity.sourceforge.net/
<andax> okay, so first make sure you _really_ want to delete empty folders then this command will do that.
<nanonyme> nosrednaekim, if you like it enough, do you think you'd want to participate in packaging?
<neztiti> anyone run gbox with gusty ???
<nosrednaekim> don't think i'm switching from KDE anytime soon, but it does look interesting?
<nosrednaekim> nanonyme: I don't know the first thing about packaging ;)
<nanonyme> ah
<ratpoison> andax: I do. It's my music library, and I'm re-organising it. Unfortunately, moving stuff around leaves some blank folders
<nanonyme> nosrednaekim, i expected you would considering you're on development channel :)
<nosrednaekim> nanonyme: and its incredibly old.. qt3 for sure.
<nanonyme> hmm
<nanonyme> sucks :/
<nosrednaekim> well to tell you the truth.. I do know the first thing.... it the second thing that gets me ;)
<nanonyme> yeah, seems like a dead project now that i look at it
<nanonyme> July 11, 2004 is the last changes. too bad
<nosrednaekim> heh
<nanonyme> and i don't think i can single-handedly revive a dead WM project...
<nosrednaekim> nanonyme: do you know qt3? I know pyqt3..
<nosrednaekim> *pyqt4
<sinX_> Got a Problem!! Whenever I use ktorrent, or any torrent client, all other internet connections slow wayyyy down??
<Konam> am i the only one who can't set to not format the partition in the manual partition manager in ubuntu-7.10-rc-desktop-i386
<Konam> ???
<nanonyme> nopes. i haven't ever done graphical programming during my life :D
<nanonyme> i think qt is the way i would go though if i had
<Konam> I'm trying to keep my home unformatted
<nosrednaekim> sinX_: gosh..... sho would think that torrents slow things down?
<Konam> with the live CD install
<sinX_> ha..ha..
<nosrednaekim> nanonyme: yeah its pretty nice... awesome docs
<sinX_> ya, but it should slow everything else to hault
<wastedfluid> anyone here familiar with s2disk ?  running gusty.. after the rc upgrade to gutsy, it stopped working.. ?
<neztiti> when i want to start the gbox appli. seee this error ---Floating point exception (core dumped)
<neztiti> any idea???
<nosrednaekim> wastedfluid: not working for me either...s2RAM does though...so I don't mind
<lee_> hmm
<rockets> Anybody know of a way to swith desktops with mouse gestures?
<atselby> hey everyone, is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam still being used?
<ratpoison> rockets: if you're using compiz, you can eneable the plugin that allows to to middle click on the desktop of a workspace and drag
<rockets> ratpoison, yeah but i hate the cube
<rockets> which plugin is it
<ratpoison> well, make doesn't it work with desktop plane?
<atselby> rockets, you can have it config. to when your mouse is on the edge it switches to the next adjacent workspace.
<ratpoison> srt wall
<ratpoison> damn my typos
<rockets> atselby, how?
<atselby> rockets, let me check real quick
<jewbilee> atselby, what is the option for that?
<ratpoison> rockets: don't remember, why don't you search in advanced compiz config?
<rockets> im looking through the settings right now
<jewbilee> i found it
<rockets> ah i got it
<rockets> thanks so much!
<jewbilee> yea
<jewbilee> pinter flip
<rockets> this is so great! thanks guys!
<atselby> rockets, find it?
<ratpoison> np
<rockets> yeah i did
<jewbilee> pointer flip in rotate cube settings
<rockets> thank you so much
<rockets> my left hand thanks you
<rockets> i was going to get carpal tunnel
<atselby> oh, cool then.
<rockets> i use multiple desktops a lot and i switch all the time so my hand was killing me
<jewbilee> i havent really found a reason to use multiple desktops
<jewbilee> im working on getting in the habit of dividing my workspace up though to take advantage of it
<ratpoison> get the only thing of worth M$ makes: a natural keyboard
<rockets> jewbilee, i divide desktops by task
<jewbilee> yea
<lee_> eh me either save for editng video
<rockets> e.g. one for communications, like thunderbird, pdigin and xchat
<rockets> one for firefox alone
<rockets> and one for a terminal and gedit
<lee_> where you can see the vid on a tv and then edit the vid on your pc
<atselby> i do something along those lines.
<ratpoison> jewbilee: multi desktops rule: One for pdf reading, One for downloaders and internet stuff, One for Chat and one for work
<ratpoison> you kidding me? multi desktops rule
<atselby> generally graphic apps on one, xchat, pidgin, firefox in another, and music or whatever else on the third.
<jewbilee> yea, once i start doing more intense programming for school im sure ill start using it more
<Colro> I just formatted and mounted a second harddrive, is there any way to add its size to my home folder or anything like that? Currently I can only access it with root
<Colro> running gutsy
<atselby> anyone know if https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam is still being used?
<rockets> Colro, mount it with mount blah -o defaults
<kassah-lappy> quanta: Depends: quanta-data (< 4:3.5.8) but 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 is to be installed... I'm trying to figure out what's going on here so I can file a bug. That's the error I get when I try to apt-get install quanta
<jewbilee> You should be able to use it as just secondary storage if you've mounted it
<rockets> that will make it accessible to all Colro
<ratpoison> Colro: How about mounting your drive in /media/ and then adding a symbolic link to your /home?
<jewbilee> anyone know a way to permanantly unmount a partition?
<unstable> Can I have a loop back encrypted file system when I install gutsy? Like I can with debian etch
<jewbilee> ive got a recovery partition i dont want to keep coming up every time i reboot
<rockets> jewbilee, remove it from /etc/fstab
<ratpoison> jewbilee, delete it from fstab
<ratpoison> haha :)
<Colro> ratpoison: well, it is mounted in /media/, but I can't access it without root currently
<Colro> rockets: thanks, ill try that
<ratpoison> try chown
<ratpoison> or chmod
<fimblo> hiya, just submitted a bug (#152460) related to grub-install during gutsy server installation process, could someone help me with how to deal with it?
<ratpoison> chown if the folder is owned by root
<scoot> hi. Is there currently a 7.10 release for the PS3?
<fimblo> (that would be the gutsy rc server)
<ratpoison> and chmod if your user doesn't have r permission on this folder
<lee_> its about time a ps3 er shoed up lol
<lee_> Ihave quesitons lol
<jewbilee> Thanks rockets and ratpoison
<rockets> np
<andax> Colro, chown colro.colro /media/folder -R
<lee_> scoot, aside from gaming hows the Ps3 all in all with handling linux?
<lee_> and other Oses?
<lee_> I am seriously thinkig aobut getting a ps3
<scoot> lee - handles Gnome well. Not so much with KDE. These are the only distros i have used
<scoot> <- not a Linux person
<lee_> hmm gnomes good
<fimblo> Can anyone tell me what the installer does after grub-install? alternatively: can someone point me to a webpage describing in what order the Gutsy RC Server CD does things?
<lee_> hmm
<lee_> id thinkk with its processing power it would eat anyhting up
<scoot> lee - not enough memory
<lee_> ahh
<lee_> gee talk aobut a geene in a botle
<scoot> and there are currently no "real" video drivers
<nosrednaekim> no available graphics either.
<lee_> oh
<lee_> ouch
<lee_> so then the ps2 would be better in this area then
<scoot> it does what it does. not bad for a gaming console
<scoot> don't have a ps2 - dunno
<lee_> hmm i have a ps2 and they had linux dof r it once..but now there something called balck rhino and I can't even figure taht one out
<lee_> but this is anohter topic for another tim elol
<LiMaO> lee_: hey you man, i'm back.. i'll send you the script in a few minutes. you'll be impressed =)
<lee_> ok will do
<lee_> <LiMaO> hopefully not jsut me but some other out there looking forward to using it lol
<LiMaO> lee_: i'll release it, so that everyone who wants to do that just have to run the script
<lee_> cool
<lee_> maybe the linux team can incorperate it sometime in the futeer
<lee_> <LiMaO> oh an I freshly relaoded  and I have fire fox lol
<lee_> <LiMaO>want me to delete it?
<rockets> I love how gutsy lets you easily have firefox 3 and 2 side by side
<nosrednaekim> LiMaO: what does this script do?
<nosrednaekim> rockets: how is firefox 3?
<lee_> it will alow us with 64 bits to run java and flash
<LiMaO> nosrednaekim: installing firefox32bit + java + flash + mplayer on a 64bit system
<LiMaO> nosrednaekim: includes an uninstall option and has some very nice user interaction =P
<nosrednaekim> LiMaO: yeah... wasn't there a script for that somewhere up on the forums?
<lee_> ooh coolio
<lee_> it was a pain in the ARSE
<LiMaO> nosrednaekim: there was.. Kilz script, but it isn't working fine on some systems
<nosrednaekim> ah..ok... sweet :)
<lee_> you could say taht again lol
<lee_> ill back up the script to
<lee_> so If I ever have to reload
<lee_> ok
<cyclonut> gutsy just completely tweaked on me
<lee_> I am going to uninstall fire fox or do you want me to keep fire fox in ? which test should I do first?
<cyclonut> it acted like I was holding the spacebar down, when I wasnt, and then cpu usage maxed out
<cyclonut> followed by a kernel panic
<lee_> Ouhc
<lee_> ouch
<cyclonut> (which I am told I should be able to recover from, is that true?)
<lee_> it burped
<cyclonut> (alt & pntscr & r e i s u b ?)
<LiMaO> lee_: ok, script is ready
<lee_> you know gutsy has guts..so its digesting well expct a burp or 2 lol
<lee_> ok
<LiMaO> lee_: let me send it, so you can check it out and tell me of any errors
<lee_> <LiMaO>ok
<lee_> eh
<lee_> looking fer the tab to show lol
<LiMaO> lee_: after it's sent, just double click it and choose to run in terminal
<lee_> ok will do
<LiMaO> lee_: tell me if it gives any error or acts weird =P
<LiMaO> nosrednaekim: wanna check it out aswell?
<nosrednaekim> LiMaO: I am on 64 bit, but I don't have the bandwidth. (dial-up)
<nosrednaekim> LiMaO: flash is good enough for me (via nspluginwrapper)
* LiMaO if you need a complete script that will help newbies install firefox32 + java + flash + mplayer on a 64bit system, just let me know. the scritp actually does it all automatically, while explaining to the user what it's doing. there is also an uninstall option, to revert your system to how it was before the script ran =D
<LiMaO> nosrednaekim: oh ok.. the script itself is only 8k, and the files it download aren't that huge.. if you wanna give it a try anytime, just let me know
<lee_> it open in kate
<LiMaO> i'll also post it on ubuntuforums
<nosrednaekim> LiMaO: ok... well java is pretty big
<LiMaO> lee_: you gotta choose to 'run' it
<jewbilee> where is the alias file?
<boselecta> i'm not sure if this is a bug or not: I tried running gdmthemetester, and get the message "ERROR: Xnest not found"
<lee_> ok will do
<lee_> <LiMaO>run it as aroot?
<LiMaO> lee_: yes
<lee_> ah ok
<lee_> I go it
<lee_> something aobut command not found
<LiMaO> lee_: which command?
<lee_> when I use run  a root
<jewbilee> Can anyone tell me where the file with the alias' is?
<LiMaO> lee_: just double click it.. and choose 'run in terminal'
<LiMaO> run it normally
<kry0> gsmgreeter!!!
<kry0> fecked!
<kry0> gdm even
<lee_> kdecore (KProcess): WARNING: _attachPty() 11?
<LiMaO> lee_: dude, i think you are doing something wrong
<LiMaO> actually you SURELY are doing somethign wrong hehe
<lee_> ok i doubl clicked it and i get a window that shows the scrpt, i havnt an option to run it any oter way
<LiMaO> dude
<LiMaO> *sight*
<LiMaO> alright, let's do it this way
<LiMaO> where did you save your file? on your desktop?
<LiMaO> open up a terminal and type ./home/lee/Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins
<lee_> just a sec no deffinately nt there ill figure its default path
<LiMaO> you're messing up everything.. you don't need to open the script in kate.. you just have to run the script, it's executable
<lee_> Ok to make it easier t is now saved to the dest top
<LiMaO> alright
<LiMaO> lee_: now open up a terminal window. i dunno how it's called in kde, probably kterminal, something like that
<lee_> bash: /home/lee/Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins: Permission denied
<LiMaO> lee_: type 'sudo' before the command, without the quotes
<nosrednaekim> konsole for future reference
<lee_> it said the same thing when I dl a set of ati drivers
<lee_> oh ok
<LiMaO> sudo ./home/lee/Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins
<LiMaO> nosrednaekim: thank you =) i really don't have such a kde experience
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<lee_> like this?root@unbuntu98632:~# sudo /home/lee/Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins
<LiMaO> yes
<lee_> it gave me this
<kry0> do i like that?.. yip.. lov it.. yum yum
<boselecta> kry0 i noticed trouble (I think) with gdmthemetester
<kry0> yeh boselecta
<lee_> sudo: /home/lee/Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins: command not found
<LiMaO> oh God
<kry0> i posted onto the forums earlier.. update today.. 12gmt.. fucked gsm greeter..
<kry0> ive been trynig to help peeps since
<LiMaO> lee_: you gotta know where exactly the file is
<nosrednaekim> "sudo ./home/lee//Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins
<boselecta> you're fixing it?
<lee_> and I even treid draggin and dropping the scrpit
<kry0> LiMaO: why bother
<LiMaO> kry0: i'm here to help.. that's why =) people that need help should be helped, no matter how long it takes
<kry0> boselecta: nope.. im in contact with peeps who are experiencing it.. trying to find what combo of events result in its occurence
<nosrednaekim> actually... it should be  "sudo ~./home/lee//Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins"
<boselecta> is there a bug filed?
<kry0> LiMaO: nice attitude.. u must be skint
<LiMaO> lee_: or 'sudo /home/lee/Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins' without the quotes
<kry0> boselecta: well .. not yet.. but its on the forums now.. and becoming more and more apparent.. its only a matter of time
<kry0> im gutsy with compiz/xgl/fusion/gdm etc.. blooooooody marvelous!!!
<LiMaO> kry0: skint as 'in need of help' or as in 'high' ?
<lee_> waht the heck is kate?
<boselecta> fwiw i tried to download and install a gdm theme today and even though it installs (gets copied to the right place on disk), it doesn't show up in gdmsetup tool.
<LiMaO> lee_: kate = kde text editor
<LiMaO> lee_: you gotta RUN the script
<lee_> why is it defaulting to that?
<boselecta> skint = poor
<kry0> hehe.. LiMaO : im just saying .. u must have lot of time to help everyone.. and thus i infer skint.. (slang for no cash)
<LiMaO> lee_: because you chose to OPEN it, and not RUN it
<kry0> LiMaO: its like day 0 at helpdesk 101.. u not get pissed off?
<LiMaO> kry0: actually having enough money leaves me time to enjoy life and help others =P
<LiMaO> kry0: well, sometimes it's hard to help.. but it's pleasant, don't you think so? =P
<lee_> There in lies the problem i actually have no option for "running" it
<kry0> ah LiMaO : theres a threshold tho.. u might be under it (ie no cash.. so time to help all.. coz on benefits).. or above it.. (ie feckin rich..... done it all.. time to help everyone ) ::)
<LiMaO> lee_: to RUN it, you gotta open the terminal (konsole) and type the scripts name.. and that's it
<kry0> yeh.. totally is LiMaO.. i agree.. deffo nice to do.. and its gr8 to help peeps in the community or trying to become part of it (the comm  being nix etc)
<LiMaO> kry0: i think that if i had no money i wouldn't feel like helping others.. hehe i would try to make some =P
<lee_> ok
<lee_> doing that
<kry0> here .. 1 for u LiMaO
<LiMaO> kry0: yeah.. all of us needed some kind of help someday.. and specially the ubuntu community is very helpful..
<kry0> ubuntuforums.. attach.. try to add gdm.conf etc.. invalid file :)
<LiMaO> ubuntuforums don't accept .conf files
<LiMaO> zip it
<kry0> ur right LiMaO.. it applies to everything.. maybe im just getting too cynical and old
<lee_> grr I clicked on the wrong tab
<lee_> ok
<kry0> ahh k LiMaO.. ta :)/...
<kry0> wondered why
<LiMaO> =)
<kry0> tho i ask furhter.. why no confs?
<LiMaO> well, that's something out of my scope hehe
<LiMaO> they allow .sh scripts, should allow confs aswell
<LiMaO> lee_: try it now.. try hard =P
<kry0> tis v odd.. coz a conf cant be harmful
<earlmred> interesting, firefox would crash on me all the time, smartweasel doesn't at all
<earlmred> i just wish he had thunderbird compiled for nocona
<kry0> LiMaO: so u get satisfaction from helping others.. nice.. i think thats admirable
<LiMaO> kry0: i'm a dentist, i'm used to help people.. and there's nothing better than watch someone smile at you and say 'thank you so much'
<lee_> bash: /home/lee/Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins: Permission denied
<kry0> n1 LiMaO.. dentist make good money too :)
<kry0> a nix guru dentist! tis rare ;)
<LiMaO> kry0: some =P
<lee_> it gave me the exact same thing with the ati drivers
<LiMaO> kry0: i'm far away from being a guru.. just know some few things
<LiMaO> lee_:
<lee_> yeah
<LiMaO> lee_: what are you typing exactly in the terminal??
<lee_> just a sec
<kry0> so..tell me LiMaO.. what u running.. im ubuntu7.1(of coz).. compiz.. fusion.. cube... skydome etc.. bloody amazing.. very intuitive gui
<lee_> Ill cut and paste it
<earlmred> what is of coz?
<earlmred> of course?
<LiMaO> kry0: feisty 64bit
<earlmred> LiMaO, is 64bit firefox still a pain with plugins?
<kry0> (me takes on LiMaO att... help all.. feels good.. does good.. and actually makes a difference )
<kry0> :)
<kry0> im running on 64b amd.. but no 64 o/s.
<kry0> just stuck with 32
<kry0> coz fear of non app support
<LiMaO> earlmred: i just wrote a script that will install 32bit firefox + java + flash + mplayer... and is intended for everyone.. cause it's intuitive, have user interaction and does it all automatically
<earlmred> LiMaO, yeah, i got that working fine before ...
<earlmred> LiMaO, but i wish there were more 64bit plugins
<kry0> ok.. ive psoted me confs to gutsy probs after update
<kry0> gdm is fecked
<kry0> 12pm (approx gmt).. it all went wrong
<LiMaO> earlmred: but about native 64bit stuff, we'll have to wait hehe
<lee_> this is waht Iam typin in ok
<lee_> '/home/lee/Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins'
<LiMaO> lee_: it's missing the SUDO before
<lee_> and I did it with out the quotes too
<lee_> eh ok
<LiMaO> sudo
<LiMaO> not in capitals
<kry0> LiMaO: !!!! yoo mate.. my fix for gdm loader.. in gutsy.. bug.. worked.! peeps did what i said.. and now they back 100%!
<kry0> man.. LiMaO : it does feel good to help.. i see what u mean now!!
<yaccin> is there a bug in gcc or is it just me?
<LiMaO> kry0: =D you see?! you're on the right path now...
* LiMaO prouds of kry0
<LiMaO> =)
<lee_> sudo '/home/lee/Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins'
<lee_> sudo: /home/lee/Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins: command not found
<yaccin> /tmp/ccTeTami.o: In function `main':
<yaccin> wurzel.c:(.text+0x6e): undefined reference to `sqrt'
<LiMaO> DUDE
<kry0> LiMaO: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3528084#post3528084
<LiMaO> no quotes
<kry0> there we go
<lee_> ko
<earlmred> lol quotes.
<lee_> ok
<earlmred> sudo 'su'
<earlmred> lets see if that works
<LiMaO> lee_:    sudo /home/lee/Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins
<kry0> man.. its worked.. i went mental trying to sort that.. and i did.. and even if it only helped on guy.. worth it.. LiMaO showed me the way!
<LiMaO> sudo, kdesudo, su
<earlmred> wow, it actually did work ...
<lee_> like this correct? lee@unbuntu98632:~$ sudo /home/lee/Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins
<LiMaO> kry0: i'm pretty sure more people will benefit from your post there on the forums.. and it'll get even better
<LiMaO> lee_: yes
<LiMaO> lee_: if 'sudo' doesn't work, try 'kdesudo' -- all without the quotes
<lee_> ok that is in my cut and paste mem
<yaccin> is there a bug in gcc that prevents sqrt() from working correctly?
<lee_> ok
<lee_> ok this is waht the sudo gave me
<lee_> sudo: /home/lee/Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins: command not found
<lee_> ill try the other
<LiMaO> lee_: then try kdesudo
<LiMaO> instead of sudo
<yaccin> ?
<boselecta> yaccin i believe sqrt needs math.h
<lee_> lee@unbuntu98632:~$ kdesudo /home/lee/Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins like taht correct?
<yaccin> boselecta: http://bennid.de/wurzel.c i have it
<LiMaO> lee_: yes
<lee_> ok that is waht I cut and pasted from the line ..escuting now
<boselecta> it looks like a linking error, right?
<yaccin> boselecta: and we tried it without the (double) first
<kry0> LiMaO: more priv msgs! .. others.. worked!!!.. thanking me.. feels good.. hehe.. i guess ive learnt someting new today
<Niamor> hi
<boselecta> just a sec
<lee_> ok I got this
<lee_> lee@unbuntu98632:~$ kdesudo /home/lee/Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins
<lee_> passprompt
<LiMaO> kry0: use that same principle in everything in your life... you surely will feel a lot better, and others around you will feel good too
<LiMaO> lee_: then just input your password
<lee_> I did and I got this
<lee_> lee@unbuntu98632:~$ kdesudo /home/lee/Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins
<lee_> passprompt
<Konam> hi
<LiMaO> lee_: now INPUT your password, type your password there
<lee_> sudo: /home/lee/Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins: command not found
<Konam> I just installed the RC and this bug is still there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/140821
<yaccin> lee_: cd Desktop
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140821 in gdm "[gutsy]  Can not change default GNOME splash background color (dup-of: 132833)" [Low,Invalid] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132833 in gdm "login background color is hardcoded" [Low,Triaged] 
<LiMaO> oh God.. doesn't sudo work in kde?
<lee_> thats waht is left after the grical coman not found thing pops up
<kry0> chee LiMaO : its been an interesting day for sure
<kry0> cheers even
<yaccin> lee_: sudo ./LiMaO-FF32wPlugins
<LiMaO> see ya kry0 =)
<LiMaO> yaccin: it seems he's having problems with sudo.. doesn't sudo work in kde?
<kry0> its 12:05am here..(northern ireland).. where u at?
<yaccin> it works here
<LiMaO> yaccin: would you please help me get lee_ to run that script?
<Konam> That bug would be very annoying for more than one user
<yaccin> lee_: open konsole
<LiMaO> yaccin: he's having problems with 'sudo' and also he's not sure how to run a script
<lee_> lee@unbuntu98632:~$ sudo -s
<lee_> root@unbuntu98632:~# sudo ./LiMaO-FF32wPlugins
<lee_> sudo: ./LiMaO-FF32wPlugins: command not found
<lee_> root@unbuntu98632:~#
<kry0> thats a path prob
<lee_> ok
<lee_> opening console
<kry0> sudo is in every nix
<yaccin> type "cd Desktop"
<kry0> do 'id'
<kry0> >>> what
<lee_> this is called Konsole -terminla program
<yaccin> type "chmod +x LiMaO*etc*"
<LiMaO> yaccin: don't use 'etc'.. you gotta give him exact instructions hehe
<LiMaO> lee_: type chmod +x LiMaO*
<yaccin> type "sudo ./LiMaO*"
<lee_> lee@unbuntu98632:~$ chmod +x LiMaO*etc*
<lee_> chmod: cannot access `LiMaO*etc*': No such file or directory
<lee_> lee@unbuntu98632:~$
<lee_> eh do I have a problem?
<LiMaO> lee_: type chmod +x LiMaO*
<kry0> then ./LiMaO[Tab] 
<yaccin> where did you save the script?
<LiMaO> yaccin: it's in his Desktop
<LiMaO> lee_: type chmod +x LiMaO*
<yaccin> cd ~/Desktop
<yaccin> ls
<LiMaO> to make sure the script is executable
<kry0> theres a confusion here between literal and verbal
<yaccin> lee_: do these 2 steps and tell me the output :)
<lee_> lee@unbuntu98632:~$ type chmod +x LiMaO*
<lee_> chmod is /bin/chmod
<lee_> bash: type: +x: not found
<lee_> bash: type: LiMaO*: not found
<lee_> lee@unbuntu98632:~$
<lee_> will do
<kry0> not type!!!
<boselecta> yaccin: this is a dumb question, but do you have libc6-dev installed?
<thegve> Hello... I was here this afternoon(GMT +1) too, but I have almost got things working now I think... I am trying to get the ATI 8.40.4 driver to work. According to the Xorg.0.log direct rendering works, but according to glxinfo it is not (xfree86-dri is missing)
<LiMaO> lee_: type               chmod +x LiMaO*
<LiMaO> just the chmod +x LiMaO*
<LiMaO> not the TYPE
<lee_> coppying and pasting the thing in
<thegve> I read about some bug in the detecting of the new X.org somewhere
<LiMaO> no man
<kry0> just enter on your keyboard (quotes denote exactly what your to enter) "chmod +x LiMaO*"
<yaccin> you also can right-click the script on your desktop, go to the permission-tab, select executable and hit ok... then just klick the script to run it :)
<LiMaO> lee_: chmod +x LiMaO*
<thegve> I think it was a bug in the ATI driver, but after a x server restart I lost the bugtracker address and never found it again :)
<kry0> LiMaO: this is not gutsy specific help.. this is comp sci 101 ;)
<LiMaO> kry0: basic of basic ehe
<lee_> lee@unbuntu98632:~$ chmod +x LiMaO*
<lee_> chmod: cannot access `LiMaO*': No such file or directory
<lee_> lee@unbuntu98632:~$
<kry0> well.. we are talking chmod .. and literal interpreations of every word.. without inference... yikes!
<lee_> that is waht I get
<yaccin> lee_: if that doesnt work you also have to check "run in terminal" or something like that
<lee_> run?
<yaccin> lee_: cd ~/Desktop
<kry0> lee.. gimme ssh/rdp to ur box and ill fix0r it ;)
<yaccin> lee_: ./LiMaO*
<LiMaO> lee_: here's a step by step
<LiMaO> 1. open up terminal
<LiMaO> 2. type "cd ~"
<lee_> did
<LiMaO> 3. type "cd Desktop"
<lee_> dithat and directory changed
<LiMaO> 4. type "chmod +x LiMaO*"
<LiMaO> 5. type "sudo ./LiMaO-FF32wPlugins"
<LiMaO> ONLY THAT
<lee_> lee@unbuntu98632:~/Desktop$ chmod +x LiMaO*
<lee_> is this the line we need?
<LiMaO> yes
<LiMaO> if the script is in your Desktop, YES
<lee_> ok executing it now
<kry0> w00000t!
<lee_> lee@unbuntu98632:~/Desktop$ was the end resuklt
<LiMaO> don't worry about results
<LiMaO> just follow the step by step
<lee_> lee@unbuntu98632:~$ cd ~/Desktop
<lee_> lee@unbuntu98632:~/Desktop$ chmod +x LiMaO*
<lee_> lee@unbuntu98632:~/Desktop$
<yaccin> lee_: sudo ./LiMaO-FF32wPlugins
<lee_>  this the step corect
<yaccin> lee_: thats the last step
<LiMaO> lee_: now go to step 5
<kry0> run it!! go go go !!!
<LiMaO> and type "sudo ./LiMaO-FF32wPlugins"
<kry0> itll pwn ya ;)
<LiMaO> i think we all will have an orgasm when he gets to run the script lol
<kry0> gogoog! run it!!
<kry0> im so close!
<kry0> lol ;)
<LiMaO> lee_: are you still with us?
<lee_> WTF..befor I could do step 5 I went to past it in and it did soemthing on its own
<kry0> yeh.. go lee.. am only jesting.. run that fecker
<yaccin> ok... so can i have some help now with a SERIOUS gcc problem? ^^
<lee_> bash: lee@unbuntu98632:~/Desktop$: No such file or directory
<lee_> lee@unbuntu98632:~/Desktop$ lee@unbuntu98632:~/Desktop$
<lee_> bash: lee@unbuntu98632:~/Desktop$: No such file or directory
<lee_> lee@unbuntu98632:~/Desktop$
<lee_> this computer doesnt know its....from it head
<LiMaO> lee_: you pasted it wrong
<lee_> oh
<kry0> wtf?!
<lee_> ok starting a new terminla
<LiMaO> lee_: just TYPE          sudo ./LiMaO-FF32wPlugins
<LiMaO> lee_: you may right click the file on your desktop now.. and choose to RUN IT in terminal
<kry0> LiMaO: he could just double click it .. if on his dtop
<LiMaO> kry0: yeah, will try that approach now
<boselecta> yaccin: i figured out your problem
<yaccin> its a single click :P
<yaccin> boselecta: yes? ^^
<kry0> this is what happens when u get non techs into nix.. be same withiin win..
<boselecta> you weren't linking against the math library
<yaccin> so?
<yaccin> what did i do wrong?
<boselecta> gcc -W -Wall -ansi -pedantic -O3 wurzel.c -lm -o wurzel
<kry0> u ran 'ffs' instead of 'gcc'
<lee_> waht the heck it gave me this
<lee_> ###########################################################
<lee_> #                                                         #
<boselecta> if you leave out -lm you get your linker error
<lee_> #  This script will install the 32bit version of Firefox  #
<lee_> #  along with flash, java and mplayer plugins on a 64bit  #
<lee_> #  system.                                                #
<yaccin> o.O
<lee_> #  An UNinstall option is also available, to revert your  #
<usser> lee_: stop that please
<lee_> #  system to how it was before the script ran.            #
<lee_> #                                                         #
<kry0>  floooooooooooood
<kry0> stop
<lee_> ###########################################################
<lee_> ###########################################################
<usser> !pastebin | lee_
<ubotu> lee_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lee_> #                                                         #
<lee_> #  Please make your selection:                            #
<usser> god
<lee_> #                                                         #
<lee_> #       (1) Install             (2) Uninstall             #
<lee_> #                                                         #
<boselecta> this is funny
<kry0> for christ sake
<kry0> wtf r u doin
<LiMaO> lee_: for God's sake, don't paste the script output to the channel, just read it
<LiMaO> lol
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kry0> omg.. stoop!!!
<usser> ahahaha
<kry0> u can read.. we dont need to know all
<usser> i dont think the guy is quite normal
<LiMaO> lol
<boselecta> i think lee_ was in here last night for the very same issues
<LiMaO> he may be a kid.. a veeeery young kid
<LiMaO> =P
<yaccin> boselecta: i got a few warnings now with that
<kry0> warns=fine.. move along
<boselecta> no get rid of the warnings. good lesson for you.
#ubuntu+1 2007-10-14
<yaccin> but why do i have to do all the stuff?
<yaccin> i never can remember all this :(
<boselecta> it's your program?
<yaccin> on windows/cygwin i only do gcc wurzel.c and it works... id ont even have to include math.h
<yaccin> yes
<boselecta> yes well just because something compiles on a given compiler doesn't mean the code is bug-free.
<yaccin> its the same code our teacher used :(
<boselecta> please tell me it's not a university
<lee_> sorry didnt mean to spam but I am gett highly flusterd  any ways there was a synatax error
<yaccin> boselecta: it is -_-
<yaccin> the teacher spent ~90 minutes on the hello world program
<lee_> Your selection (1 or 2)? 1
<lee_> /home/lee/Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins: line 144: syntax error near unexpected token `done'
<lee_> an how the hadies do I register
<boselecta> ?REDO FROM START
<yaccin> LiMaO: what does that script do?
<lee_> because not being abl to do a tell is right erking me off
<yaccin> boselecta: i dont even know what is wrong with that code :/
<lee_> I think its the os that is messed up
<lee_> I am aobut to get rid of it
<boselecta> OK. for one thing, main has a return type. so you really want int main(), and not main()
<boselecta> and before the end of main() you want to return 0.
<lee_> LiMaO it cam up wint a syntax error
<boselecta> so that's what it means when it says "control reaches end of non-void function"
<pwnt-> so I paid for some company broadcasting some tournoment online, and I'm trying to watch their broadcast right now, It doesn't work. is it from linux? :<
<boselecta> you have to return an int for main. and its good practise to advertise that (main is perhaps the one example where you can return something without saying so)
<lee_> how do I register this stupid thing
<benny269>  any networking/wireless help? my wireless is broadcasting and ubuntu is configured for it, wireless light comes on but no internet?!
<pwnt-> it doesn't say plugin missing or anythin
<yaccin> boselecta: ok but why do i have to use that many options?
<pwnt-> tournoment is October 14-20, 2007.
<firefox90> What is the cmd to install Compiz manager for gutsy?
<pwnt-> is it october 14th in the united states yet?
<pwnt-> cause here in my country its already 14 Oct.
<yaccin> firefox90: sudo apt-get install compizconfig*
<firefox90> thanks
<boselecta> yaccin: man gcc. but -W -Wall -pedantic -ansi are there to tell you if you've done something non-standard (extra warnings)
<turgon> Would it work in Gutsy the 64-bit debian package available at WineHQ for Feisty amd64?
<boselecta> -O3 is optimized code
<lee_> so omne was askig waht is the code for..its supose to run soe tht 64 bits can run the 32 bit version of fire fox and have flash and java
<boselecta> -lm tells it that it has to link against the math library
<Timbooooo> did the new install of ubuntu help with wireless?
<boselecta> and -o gives it the name of the executable output
<firefox90> yaccin, it said it couldn't find package compizconfig
<yaccin> boselecta: why do i have to tell gcc to link against math library?
<lee_> ok how aobut it I get rid of KDE
<firefox90> did I need that * at the end?
<yaccin> firefox90: compizconfig*
<yaccin> not compizconfig
<benny269> timbooooo: mine stopped working with the new version?
<lee_> and go with ubunto 64 bit
<firefox90> oh got it, thanks
<Timbooooo> benny269 that isnt good..
<boselecta> how is it supposed to know, otherwise?
<lee_> or send tht old code through
<yaccin> #include <math.h>
<yaccin> :)
<benny269> i know i dont know how to fix it?
<yaccin> thats how gcc should be supposed to know ^^
<LiMaO> yaccin: it installs firefox32 + java + flash + mplayer plugins
<pwnt-> I have ident2 installed, and port forwarded for identd. but why it's still not working, can someone help me with this plx
<boselecta> there are two distinct steps going on. the #include declares the function you need for compiling. once it's compiled, it links. you're just doing it all on the same line
<yaccin> LiMaO: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted*
<LiMaO> lee_: first thing, when you run something, READ IT, but do not paste it all in the channel.. that's flooding
<yaccin> :P
<LiMaO> yaccin: on a 64bit machine, that is
<yaccin> LiMaO: ah ok
<LiMaO> lee_: are you there?
<yaccin> boselecta: hmm but when i say, that i need that for compiling it should be obvious, that i need it for linking also?
<pwnt-> SO identd help?
<yaccin> so  #include <math.h> should imply -lm
<yaccin> but obviously it doesnt...
<lee_> yes Iam here I found a secndary terminal
<MisterN> yaccin: quite obviously
<MisterN> yaccin: compile and link are separate and separable steps
<yaccin> MisterN: only on linux it seems
<firefox90> yaccin, does this mean a correct installation? "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<yaccin> somebody should have told me :(
<yaccin> firefox90: yes
<yaccin> i also got that ^^
<MisterN> yaccin: well, other systems don't separate the math library from the c library
<LiMaO> lee_: wait a second, i'm fixing that syntax error and will resend you the script, ok?
<lee_> LiMaO Iam here I found a second console utillity that is different
<boselecta> yaccin no #include <math.h> does not imply -lm
<lee_> ok
<boselecta> you're right that somebody should have told you
<yaccin> boselecta: on windows it does :(
<lee_> ok I trashed it
<yaccin> now i know more then my teacher :D
<LiMaO> lee_: what was the script asking you when it gave the error?
<MisterN> yaccin: no it doesn't
<MisterN> yaccin: windows has no -lm
<lee_> erg
<yaccin> yes
<lee_> something aobut line 144 or something
<firefox90> What is the super key?
<MisterN> yaccin: but this is no C channel
<boselecta> and i wish i could come up with the reason it's like that, but the best i can do is that there are separate steps going on. #include is about compiling. -lm is about linking. if you wanted, you could do this on two separate lines, and then it would be more apparent.
<firefox90> nvm
<yaccin> thats why i didnt even thought about that linux had something like -lm
<lee_> if you still there can you scroll up
<yaccin> sorry :)
<lee_> seeing how that boot ereased my lines
<MisterN> yaccin: it's documented
<MisterN> yaccin: but  of course, some things you just stumble upon and don't know before
<yaccin> thanks :)
<lee_> I think I just turned off the remeber line lol
<lee_> oh wait never mind
<lee_> oh wait jsut a sec Ill get it off my card
<LiMaO> lee_: i understand it's line 144, but what was it asking you? did the script ask you if you wanted to make firefox32 the default browser?
<boselecta> compile: gcc -W -Wall -ansi -pedantic -O3 -c wurzel.c
<boselecta> link:  gcc -lm wurzel.o -o wurzel
<lee_> it was asking if I wanted to to this yes  or no
<boselecta> the linking step doesn't see the source code
<lee_> when I said yes that is where the line errored at
<lee_> it was right at the beginning
<LiMaO> ok, i'll send you the script again
<LiMaO> you run it
<LiMaO> and tell me if it gives any error
<LiMaO> but please READ what it will write on your screen
<lee_> ok
<LiMaO> i'm sending you the file, accept it
<lee_> Your selection (1 or 2)? 1
<lee_> /home/lee/Desktop/LiMaO-FF32wPlugins: line 144: syntax error near unexpected token `done'
<lee_> taht is what it gave me
<LiMaO> lee_: but what was it asking?? selection 1 or 2 is to install or uninstall and is not connected to line 144
<LiMaO> i need to know WHAT the script asked you.. you answered 1 to WHAT question?
<rust> hey, does anybody know where XGL writes it's logs when it's automatically started in gusty?
<rust> I can't get xgl to start
<LiMaO> lee_: run the new script i just sent you.. tell me if it gives the same error
<yaccin> xgl sucks use aiglx :P
<lee_> section 1
<lee_> ok
<yaccin> rust: what graphics card do you use?
<rust> yaccin: Probably will do from monday/tuesday!
<rust> yaccin: ati, need to use fglrx
<yaccin> why do you NEED fglrx=
<yaccin> ?
<rust> no aiglx support for my card in the open drive
<lee_> wahts the comand for changing to desktop?
<rust> yaccin: at least that's why I assume I NEED it :)
<lee_> Just a sec I am down loading the other console
<LiMaO> lee_: RIGHT CLICK on the script file and chose RUN IN TERMINAL
<LiMaO> no need to use command line
<LiMaO> lee_: wait, trash (delete) that script i sent you
<LiMaO> gotta change something
<lee_> ok I think I found the issue, I do not have terminal and Iam dl right now
<boselecta> yaccin: sorry i'm not a registered user. i can't msg you (although i have sent several)
<yaccin> lee_: terminal = konsole
<LiMaO> lee_: you did have terminal.. terminal = console = konsole
<lee_> oh eh wel lIhave 2 now lol
<yaccin> boselecta: ah its ok, i think i got an explanation in #gcc :)
<lee_> scrpt deleted and ereased
<lee_> eh well I have terminal now lol
<LiMaO> lee_: i'll send you the correct script, with everything fixed
<lee_> ok
<LiMaO> lee_: accept the file
<LiMaO> after it's finished downloading, just right click on it
<lee_> I did and it over wrote the other
<LiMaO> are you sure it wrote over?
<firefox90> Where is the setting where I can change the number of desktops I have?
<LiMaO> lee_: now right click the file and choose 'run in terminal'
<yaccin> firefox90: in compiz?
<yaccin> general settings
<firefox90> Yes
<yaccin> *general options
<LiMaO> lee_: are you still with me?
<yaccin> on the "Desktop Size" tab
<firefox90> Ok nvm, how do I change the number of regular old desktops
<firefox90> (bottom right corner)
<yaccin> gnome or kde?
<LiMaO> firefox90: right click the bottom right corner icon
<LiMaO> firefox90: and choose preferences
<firefox90> ah
<lee_> its executing
<yaccin> LiMaO: apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras should work for 64bit, shouldnt it?
<lee_> and at 100 percent by the time Ima finished
<disconnected> my wireless doesnt work with - wep protection any idea why?
<LiMaO> there's no 64bit java
<LiMaO> lee_: is it done?
<LiMaO> lee_: i recommend you to choose to make firefox32 your default browser
<lee_> no its munching still
<yaccin> LiMaO: so what happens when you try to install kubuntu-restricted-extras on a 64bit kubuntu? ^^
<lee_> I will
<LiMaO> yaccin: i dunno.. i don't use kubuntu here =/
<lee_> I chose 1
<lee_> hers the screwy thing it accept the file form the card not the desk top
<lee_> now isnt that a screwy t hing
<rust> *bump* anybody had problems with xgl starting with fglrx?
<lee_> its still munching
<rust> I used to run the trevinos repo and have already removed all the old compiz packages and reinstalled.
<rust> I'm not using my old xgl gdm session, just the default gnome one
<lee_> ERROR: Certificate verification error for help.ubuntu.com: unable to get local issuer certificate
<lee_> lol
<rust> fglrxinfo says im running the fglrx driver (not mesa) and glxinfo reports that I have direct rendering.
<lee_> eh it didnt alow me to say y lol
<LiMaO> lee_: oh well, let me use another source for that download
<lee_> it jsut ran over its self
<LiMaO> wait a second and i'll send you a new version
<lee_> ok
<rust> I have uninstalled xgl-server and reinstalled and still nothing
<rust> when I try to log in it waits for about 10 seconds then gdm restarts.
<LiMaO> lee_: delete that script
<lee_> Idid
<Demize> I've found a bug in Gusty, where do I file it?
<disconnected> does anybody else know of the bug where the login name and password are oversized for the dialog box?
<lee_> ok I delted it from my card..it seems that this thing prefers cards then the desktop methid lol
<rust> disconnected: do you mean why?
<lee_> I actaully dragged and dropped it into the conole
<disconnected> rust: well yes are you familiar with it and know how to solve it?
<rust> disconnected: im no ubuntu guru  but I've had something very similar
<rust> disconnected: it also knackered subtitles in VLC
<rust> disconnected: it was gnome mis-detecting my DPI.
<LiMaO> lee_: accept the new script file and run it
<lee_> Ihad to save it though it seems that I don't have the right click option
<rust> disconnected: (you know what that means?)
<disconnected> rust: dont have vlc yet but when i type in my username the letters behind the letterbox are huge and you can only see an edge or 2 to make out what it is? same thing you had?
<LiMaO> lee_: run the new version now
<rust> disconnected: sounds the same
<disconnected> rust: have you fixed it or not?
<rust> disconnected: I have, just trying to remember how
<rust> disconnected: it was simple (to forget!)
<disconnected> rust: i cant even think how to word the problem to google it? :S
<rust> disconnected: dpi ubuntu huge font
<rust> disconnected: im sure that's how I found it
<rust> disconnected: here you go: http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,2126521,00.asp
<lee_> its executing though it said file already found lol but its over riding it
<lee_> is the "yes on the finaly part auto"?
<rust> disconnected: I'm pretty sure that the command listed worked for me.  But im not giving any guarantees :)
<LiMaO> lee_: i did not understand your question
<levander> Has anyone gotten instiki up and running on Gutsty?  I've got it up and running (from Rubygems) on Feisty, but no idea if I'll lose all my stuff because instiki won't run on Gutsy.
<lee_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Demize> Has anyone other than me experienced a black window when a window is opened, sometimes updating when the window is moved and sometimes staying black?
<Demize> !bugreport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugreport - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Demize> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<lee_> jsut a sec scanning the the hting
<rust> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<lee_> my question was was the last option that siad yes or no was it an automatic yes?
<LiMaO> lee_: no automatic thing, you gotta answer it
<lee_> because I was cahtitng and it did even alow me to answer it
<lee_> ok it never allowed me to
<lee_> on the final part
<lee_> shoud I try executing the browser>?
<disconnected> rust: which of these commands am i using?
<lee_> wahts the comand line for fire fox
<lee_> firefox32?
<LiMaO> lee_: if you chose to make it your default browser just open firefox how you would before running the script
<LiMaO> or use firefox32
<rust> disconnected: actually I've just seen it in the new appearance tab
<lee_> so either way then ok
<lee_> testing it
<rust> disconnected: go to the system menu -> preferences -> appearance
<LiMaO> lee_: yesterday you followed my instructions and got it working. we're gonna make it work today again hehe
<rust> disconnected: then the fonts tab, then click the details button
<disconnected> rust: what's your setting?
<rust> disconnected: and there is a box for resolution (DPI).  Depends on your monitor.
<rust> disconnected: start with 96.
<joe_> does anyone know anything about dual booting I just installed gutsy on my laptop w xp
<disconnected> rust: my monitor is a 15.4 wide and 96 works fine for me, its just the login i want to change, not anything else?
<usser> joe_: windows was there before gutsy?
<lee_> trying to ecute fire fox32
<joe_> I created a fat32 partition during the gutsy install.  the fat32 shows up in windows but not in ubuntu?
<usser> joe_: then everything should be dandy
<Ximal> hi guys
<lee_> didnt run
<joe_> yes windows was there first
<LiMaO> lee_: let me fix it for you
<lee_> and that other way said plug ins needed
<usser> joe_: windows boots fine?
<LiMaO> lee_: first thing, you gotta follow my next instructions precisely
<rust> disconnected: I have no idea on the maths.
<Ximal> you gotta mount it joe..
<LiMaO> lee_: do you want me to access your computer and fix it for you?
<usser> joe_: u most likely have to add it to fstab manually
<lee_> ok you want me to just remove fire fox?
<Ximal> yeah..
<lee_> and relaod it
<Ximal> tryo using gparted
<LiMaO> lee_: no, do not remove it
<joe_> usser how do I do that?
<Ximal> gparted will show if the partition is even showing up
<rust> disconnected: and you have a point about setting it in gnome
<lee_> ok
<LiMaO> lee_: there's no need to uninstall anything
<LiMaO> lee_: i will give you some commands to type on the terminal
<lee_> ok
<LiMaO> you type it
<lee_> ok
<usser> joe_: install gparted
<disconnected> rust: well no problem but like i said changing the dpi changes the WHOLE desktop and its only the login letterbox we want to change
<LiMaO> and i'll see your computer screen, ok?
<lee_> ok I cleared that line
<usser> joe_: sudo apt-get install gparted
<rust> disconnected: sorry I, can't remember how I fixed it exactly but it was definately with a dpi setting
<rust> disconnected: yep, you need to set the dpi for X not gnome
<LiMaO> lee_: type on the termina:  sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<lee_> by the way it likes the card that I have been using lol..it executes everytime
<usser> joe_: when installed open it up and find your fat32 partition name
<disconnected> rust: what is X?
<rust> disconnected: im not a guru, maybe somebody else knows?
<Ximal> Quick question guys...
<rust> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<usser> joe_: after that try sudo mount /dev/partname /mnt
<usser> joe_: see if it mounts ok
<LiMaO> lee_: i do not understand what you mean by 'card'
<rust> disconnected: read the message from ubotu
<Ximal> is there any way to build a box ... that is linux specific friendly with the hardware ?
<LiMaO> lee_: type    sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<LiMaO> on the konsole
<usser> joe_: if it does gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<lee_> my sd card
<lee_> its executing
<LiMaO> lee_: ok, tell me when it's done
<lee_> its done
<usser> joe_: and add something like that /dev/partname /media/winshare      auto    defaults        0       2
<disconnected> rust: the fixvideoresolution bit?
<dublpaws> which kernel is gutsy going to ship with?
<rust> disconnected: you asked what X was.
<Ximal> not sure
<usser> dublpaws: 2.6.22-14 probably
<Ximal> but gutsy is My favorite edition of linux..
<usser> joe_: ?
<dublpaws> thanks usser
<Ximal> it's the nicest one and it works with my wireless laptop
<Ximal> lol
<joe_> working on it
<joe_> thanks
<rust> disconnected: it's not your solution.  but this might be http://xubuntulinux.blogspot.com/2006/07/ubuntu-set-correct-dpi-for-x-server.html
<LiMaO> and tell me when it's done
<lee_> wahts taht?
<usser> joe_: oh ok
<LiMaO> lee_: that's the command needed for me to view your screen and help you
<pwnt-> whats the different between "update-manager -d -c" & "update-manager -d"
<lee_> ok
<pwnt-> i mean what is -c
<Ximal> is there a way to take all the installed apps and get them burned to a disc ... including special drivers ... so that when you reinstall buntu on a newer machine you can keep them.. kindof like a package install ?
<LiMaO> then after you type that, just keep looking at your screen, and do not be afraid, i'm gonna fix it for you
<lee_> so now waht do I executeok
<lee_> will do I understnad what it is
<Ximal> errr when you install applications.. are they saved to a certain folder ?
<Ximal> that might be easier to answer
<usser> Ximal: u want aptoncd
<lee_> can you see waht I have up so far?
<LiMaO> lee_: no man, wait
<usser> Ximal: and yes they are saved in /var/cache/apt/archive
<usser> s
<joe_> usser how do I find gparted once its installed
<LiMaO> lee_: did you type the command i gave you?
<usser> err archives
<lee_> yes
<Ximal> thank you usser
<LiMaO> the command that starts with    x11vnc
<usser> joe_: just type in console gparted
<Ximal> joe _ : go to terminal and type gparted
<LiMaO> you gotta type it in konsole
<Ximal> it's also in system menu
<LiMaO> and do not close konsole
<usser> LiMaO: lol its never gonna work, he's probably behind the router of some sort
<Ximal> orgasm !
<Ximal> err !orgasm
<Ximal> !orgasm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orgasm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ximal> lol
<LiMaO> usser: well, let's test it hehe
<lee_> I cut and pasted it
<usser> Ximal: but aptoncd is better option
<axjv> O_O
<Ximal> yes... usser it is.. it just saved me ALOT of problems !
<usser> Ximal: no messing around
<axjv> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<axjv> =(
<Ximal> lol @ botu
<usser> ahahaha
<usser> smarty pants
<lee_> Unpacking x11vnc (from .../x11vnc_0.8.2-2_amd64.deb) ...
<lee_> Setting up x11vnc (0.8.2-2) ...
<Ximal> owner of ubotu ... show yurself !
<axjv> The bot is mean.
<Ximal> lol
<lee_> taths waht it gave me
<LiMaO> lee_: that's ok
<Ximal> the bot owner is watching us.. LOL
<LiMaO> now there's one more command
<pwnt-> My gutsy has problems, I click "Show hidden files" while im browsing in file browser. And it doesn't show them. WHY
<LiMaO> i cannot write it in the channel
<LiMaO> so pay attention to the tabs
<LiMaO> i will send a private message
<lee_> ok
<usser> joe_: hows it going?
<axjv> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Zasch> Hello. When Gutsy comes out in a bit, what exactly is it going to change? Am I going to have to reinstall Ubuntu or anything?
<Ximal> !hello ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello ubotu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ximal> ughh..
<LiMaO> lee_: did you see the tab with my name?
<Ximal> ok.. nough playing around.. sorry usser
<LiMaO> lee_: read what's written on it
<Ximal> I was hoping it had some type of interaction/karma system
<lee_> success
<lee_> to much to read lol
<LiMaO> lee
<LiMaO> did you typed that command?
<lee_> ok
<lee_> yes
<joe_> usser : found the name /dev/hda4 but having issue in terminal, one minute
<disconnected> rust: that link just gives you cmdline to change the dpi same as in the system>prefs menu
<LiMaO> lee_: the one i wrote on the private message?
<LiMaO> what happened after you typed it?
<rust> disconnected: the first one does, try the last link I sent
<lee_> it executed a bunch of code
<Dannilion> does anyone know why I get sound but only a green fuzzy picture when trying to watch videos on my gutsy desktop box? It's on every player I have on there.
<lee_> 13/10/2007 17:27:41 deleted 0 tile_row polling images.
<lee_> whit that at the ending
<rust> disconnected: it's for X.  Like I said im not at the compu I had a problem with so I can't check what I did and I can't remember, but it was to do with DPI
<lee_> something aobut rena mming mouse
<rust> disconnected: just keep searching google for ubuntu huge fonts login
<lee_> and  jsut a sec
<LiMaO> lee_: you want an honest suggestion? reinstall your system. use a 32bit system.
<lee_> ok it gave me this
<lee_> 13/10/2007 17:27:41 passing arg to libvncserver: -f
<lee_> 13/10/2007 17:27:41 passing arg to libvncserver: -passwd
<LiMaO> lee_: download 32bit feisty
<LiMaO> DO NOT FLOOD THE CHANNEL
<LiMaO> there's no need to paste the command output
<lee_> no I was giving 2 lines only
<lee_> how did we have it opperational last time?
<lee_> or is my system goin into security of somekind
<joe_> usser:  says-   mount point /mount does not exist
<lee_> I have it on disk Ill ge tit
<lee_> grrrrrr
<Ximal> usser : why won't it let me select non-free's ?
<lee_> hiow aobut if I go with 64 bit fiesty
<lee_> and trash k?
<lee_> or waht ever this thing is?
<LiMaO> lee_: run the script i gave you (the latest version).. and choose OPTION 2 (uninstall) .. then try it again and choose OPTION 1 (install)
<disconnected> is there any simple solution for all the added extras needed on a fresh install.......ie codecs, support for file formats, useful progs etc?
<usser> joe_: what was the command that gave u this?
<LiMaO> lee_: try what i just said...
<usser> Ximal: non-free's?
<lee_> I delted the last version
<LiMaO> lee_: i'll send it again
<LiMaO> i'm sending it, accept it
<joe_> what irc app is there to use in ubuntu gutsy.  I'm using Konversation on my other machine?
<Ximal> like flash plugin
<lee_> ok
<Ximal> i don't wanna have to grab it later.. grrr
<Powerking> joe, should be GAIM
<Dannilion> xchat?
<Powerking> or Pidgin, if they used that, (I dont have Gutsy just yet)
<Powerking> might be xchat as well
<axjv> joe_: I use chatzilla (firefox plugin, allows me to browse at the same time
<joe_> usser sudo mount /dev/hda4 /mount
<LiMaO> if anyone here needs java + flash + mplayer plugins on a 64bit system, just let me know, i have a script that will do it all
<usser> joe_: oh u have to create /mount first
<axjv> Err, firefox EXTENSION, I mean.
<usser> joe_: but one already exists /mnt
<usser> joe_: so try to mount it there
<usser> Ximal: hm apt-get flashplugin-nonfree ?
<axjv> Do you guys know of any fixes for the video not staying on the cube face in compiz?
<axjv> Like, if I play a video.
<axjv> In mplayer, vlc, or totem.
<joe_> usser like so:  sudo mount /dev/hda4 /mnt
<LiMaO> lee_: read your private message
<usser> joe_: yep
<Powerking> axjv, thats an issue with compiz, from what i've been told its a problem they do not have a fix for
<Ximal> usser : hmm.. i wanna BackUP the non-free plugins/aps
<Powerking> It deals with the app, some Java apps do that (if not all Java Apps)
<axjv> Powerking: Oh, so the bug will still be present in the official release?
<LiMaO> lee_: are you there??
<usser> Ximal: oh that never happening :)
<jtt> since the RC is out can anyone tell me how it differs from the daily cdimages?
<Powerking> axjv: I would suppose so
<lee_> yeah I am here
<LiMaO> lee_: read my tab, the private message
<lee_> It uninstaleld
<Ximal> it will if i got something to do about it.. I just wish I knew the command/way to alter aptoncd to remove protection
<usser> Ximal: what does it say anyway?
<Ximal> * guess it's time to buy "hacking ubuntu" *
<LiMaO> lee_: now read the private message
<usser> Ximal: hang on
<LiMaO> lee_: i need you to type that command (the one in the private message)
<lee_> it has been typed in
<usser> joe_: once u done that if there was no error do cd /mnt
<LiMaO> ok, now wait
<lee_> and exectuted
<usser> joe_: and sudo mkdir aaa
<LiMaO> lee_: the last command?
<usser> joe_: if u see that aaa there then it mounted fine
<LiMaO> lee_: can you read my private messages?
<lee_> 13/10/2007 17:39:51 deleted 0 tile_row polling images.
<LiMaO> lee_: the command was different
<LiMaO> lee_: you probably typed the same command from before
<LiMaO> look carefully at the command, and type it in your konsole
<lee_> I actually cut and pasted it
<LiMaO> lee_: but did you read the latest message that i sent you?
<pwnt-> why does ubuntu make everything in one partition, I'm confused
<lee_> yes
<joe_> usser: I did that, where am I supposed to see the aaa or my drive?
<lee_> I tpyed the whole thing in
<lee_> or pasted it..
<LiMaO> lee_: try running the script i sent you.. choose to INSTALL it now (option 1)
<LiMaO> if it doesn't work, give up and download ubuntu feisty 32bit
<LiMaO> and you will have no problems with it
<lee_> ok
<lee_> I wish I new why my stem was locking you out
<nomasteryoda> oh my... still working that firefox32?
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<LiMaO> lol
<LiMaO> nomasteryoda: you see how patient i am
<nomasteryoda> +D
<LiMaO> heheh
<nomasteryoda> dang right
<usser> joe_: the mount didnt give any errors?
<usser> joe_: open up file manager as root and navigate to that /mnt folder
<LiMaO> the script is suberb.. it almost talks to the user.. and still he gets errors heh
<[MH] NarcismLapto> Anyone know why 7.10 install crashes after in LiveMode after it checks my partitions?
<nomasteryoda> hey, let it install festival and it could .. .hehe
<lee_> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/': File exists
<usser> joe_: did u fat32 partition have any files before, u should see them in /mnt
<pwnt-> so why nobody answer me here. My 4th question and it got ignored too.
<lee_> but its continuing
<joe_> usser no errors
<pwnt-> am I invisible
<rust> pwnt-: why wouldn't you want everything in 1 partition?
<lee_> ok now taht it has done this
<joe_> usser how do I open file manager as root?
<LiMaO> lee_: oh wait
<LiMaO> lee_: let me change something
<usser> joe_: so it probably worked, gksu nautilus
<pwnt-> rust: I want swap for ram. and saparate partition for /home incase I want a recovery or something bad happens.
<lee_> ok  unistalling it then
<rust> pwnt-: Is there no way during the install of doing that?  (Can't say I've installed ubuntu from scratch in quite a while)
<usser> pwnt-: ubuntu is aimed at users most of them dont know about partitioning so it doesnt bother with partitioning
<rust> pwnt-: it should have set you up a swap partition during the install
<Powerking> rust, you need to manually partition your drives during install
<joe_> usser: found it
<pwnt-> rust: no i have no swap
<rust> Powerking: really, get that.  I've only ever installed ubuntu twice, once on my home and once at work!
<lee_> ok I have had no problems once isaved it to the card ad do things
<LiMaO> lee_: uninstall it... and delete that script.. i'l send you one that will get it done
<lee_> when it comes from any other fil ....ferget it
<usser> joe_: so u're convinced its your partition? ;)
<pwnt-> usser: I checked up my partitions. I have no swap. no other partition, everything is on 1 single partition.
<Powerking> rust: relax, I used the wrong user :p
<rust> lol
<[MH] NarcismLapto> My install doesn't go that far, I crash after it starts the partitioner...
<usser> pwnt-: its the default scheme as ppl mentioned u should have selected manual partitioning during setup
<joe_> usser: yes it is 55 gig and has some folders I put onit
<lee_> ok it is deletd
<LiMaO> lee_: i'm sending you the new file, accept it
<usser> pwnt-: theres a way to change the partitions once ubuntu installed but its not at all trivial
<Pseudo> Alright, I was told compiz fusion was pre-packaged with Ubuntu 7.10 beta, but compiz --replace isn't working and  I don't have the preferences. Any ideas?
<rust> Powerking: I wasn't being sarky, i didn't remember you had to manually do it
<usser> joe_: so now lets move to fstab
<usser> joe_: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<usser> joe_: make sure /dev/hda4 isnt there already
<tatters> is the Encrypted Filesystems Installer available in gutsy already?
<Powerking> rust: its all cool :D
<rust> pwnt-: on the bright side, if you nuke your install you can always boot a live cd to get your /home files/
<usser> joe_: add this to the end /dev/hda4 /winshare     auto    defaults        0       2
<pwnt-> rust: how do i get my home files on livecd when they are all in same partition i dont get it
<pwnt-> usser: can i fix my partitions after installation and not lose updates/files etc?
<joe_> usser: quick question first-  hda1 which is my windows ntfs part shows up on the desktop and in media.  When we are done wil this part be there too?
<usser> joe_: dont forget to create a mount point. sudo mkdir /winshare
<rust> pwnt-: I guess there was an assumption there that you have a USB key or Cd writer
<pwnt-> I don't even have gutsy livecd. I got fiesty and upgraded to gutsy with "sudo update-manager -d"
<Davy_Jones> i wanna request a feature in evince.. is this the right channel?
<usser> joe_: yea sure we arent changing it
<lee_> it executed and completed
<usser> pwnt-: yes u can but its not trivial
<LiMaO> lee_: now close all your firefox
<lee_> with no pauses in its execion
<rust> pwnt-: you can recover files from an ubuntu install using a suse live cd if you wanted.
<lee_> eh fir fox was aloready closed
<LiMaO> now run it
<LiMaO> either with firefox32
<rust> pwnt-: to be honest it's probably not worth worrying about until it happens.
<lee_> any o way
<LiMaO> or if you made it the default browser just load it normally
<pwnt-> rust: allright
<lee_> ok
<joe_> usser: no I mean Is there a way for the fat32 part to be on desktop and media so its easily accessible?
<pwnt-> usser: how to check on my all partitions?
<rust> pwnt-: and if it IS worth worrying about then just putting it on another patition wouldn't cut it, you should be backing it up!
<pwnt-> rust: back it up in where? a cd or online?
<usser> joe_: yes u can add it there i dont know how its done in gnome in kde u can just right click and *add link to device* to the desktop
<rust> pwnt-: either.
<lee_> no go
<pwnt-> rust: what you usually do to backup your files.
<LiMaO> lee_: run the script again
<lee_> what was the verry first script you enst me taht worked?
<LiMaO> use the INSTALL option
<lee_> ok
<LiMaO> lee_: that 1st script does the same as this one
<rust> pwnt-: At home I only back up my photos, and they go on an external hard disk
<rust> pwnt-:  and CD, and a website!
<lee_> ok going to it closing fire fox or leave it open
<LiMaO> close it all
<LiMaO> run the script and tell me what happens
<LiMaO> no need to paste
<tatters> is encrypted filesystem installer an option yet in gutsy installation process?#
<lee_> ok
<LiMaO> just tell me if it asks everything, if it does everything
<joe_> usser, If I have everything working in gnome like I want it, like wireless and media (flash, wmv) and I add on the kde desktop should everything still work fine?
<lee_> ok closing everything including the chat
<Davy_Jones> i wanna request a feature in evince.. is this the right channel?
<Powerking89670> Davy_Jones: This is the Ubuntu Gutsy Help Channel
<just-nj> Hi there, just installed gutsy on my acer aspire and the usb ports have stopp
<usser> joe_: hows it going?
<just-nj> ed working
<just-nj> Hey joe
<wabz> hi, I'm trying to upgrade to gutsy, the updater thing has been sitting on upgrading gcj for a good half hour now (and doesn't seem to be getting anywhere) - what should I do?
<rust> davy_jones: try http://www.gnome.org/projects/evince/
<Davy_Jones> Powerking89670: there doesn't seem to be a #evince channel
<Davy_Jones> thansk rust
<Davy_Jones> thanks*
<rust> Davy_Jones: np
<boselecta> 15 seconds to comply
<joe_> usser:  I'm used to using kde but in ver 6.10 I could never get wireless working on my hp laptop.  with gutsy gnome I was surprised how easy it was.
<dav-e> Are there any plans to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/24124 ?  I just got hit by that bug and it ruined by ubuntu installation...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 24124 in kdebase "Screen Saver doesnt unlock during upgrade" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<rust> ouch!
<joe_> usser: working on it.
<dav-e> er, my installation
<Powerking89670> dav-e: Thats a nasty bug, it destoryed the recovery console and everything?
<TreMobyl> Davy_Jones: #evince on irc.gnome.org
<lee_> it failed but..
<Davy_Jones> TreMobyl: perfect
<lee_> I think there is a reason why
<TreMobyl> Davy_Jones: de nada
<lee_> Your selection (y/n): connected.
<lee_> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved Permanently
<joe_> usser:  in fstab I think hda4 may already be there?
<usser> joe_: whats the line?
<usser> joe_: paste it here
<lee_> 301 moved permently is not a good thing to have lol
<dav-e> I was able to get in recovery console, but not launch the gui or anything.  So ATM I'm just going to wipe that partition and start anew, once I can figure out a way to customize the CD with what to install from within XP
<wabz> this is gay, how do I make the distribution upgrade continue past gcj?
<LiMaO> lee_: PLEASE, reinstall your system. download Ubuntu (with gnome) FEISTY 32bit
<lee_> erg
<lee_> ok
<lee_> wht the heck is it doing?
<LiMaO> is WHAT doing?
<lee_> ok shutitng down and rein stalling
<LiMaO> ok
<lee_> my computer
<Powerking89670> wabz: gcj is the gnu java compiler
<Davy_Jones> /server irc.gnome.org
<lee_> assside form being a total ...
<Powerking89670> wabz: Do you plan on compiling any Java?
<joe_> usser:  I cant paste or copy.   thats why Im a little slow.  using Konversation on another machine.  I don't know how to find the irc client on gutsy knome
<lee_> ok shutting down
<usser> joe_: is there like a long line UID="..." and on the line after that #/dev/hda4
<wabz> Powerking89670: Yes I do, I know what gcj is, the problem is that the update process is stuck on it (dpkg has been going on it for quite a while now)
<Davy_Jones> 1
<usser> joe_: UUID
<usser> sorry
<Powerking89670> wabz: give me 30seconds to check something so your entire installation is not ruined :p
<orionr> hey
<joe_> usser:  # /dev/hda4 then a line under uuid=457...    /windows  vfat  defaults... 0    1
<orionr> im having a problem with my ati card and desktop effects when i click enable it says "component extension is not available"
<orionr> i have an ati video card
<usser> joe_: can u pastebin it from that other machine
<rust> Ok people, I'm begging now.  Does anybody know about XGL (im in xgl hell)
<usser> joe_: www.pastebin.ca
<Powerking89670> wabz: I'm looking into weither pressing ctrl + c will skip that one installation, or cancel the entire upgrade
<wabz> the "Distribution Upgrade" window has become unresponsive btw
<joe_> usser: 735985
<Powerking89670> Ahh, well then, I suppose we have no other options then...are you setup for pm's? (IE Registered on this server)
<wabz> yes
<Powerking89670> okay I'm going to continue this in Pm
<wabz> can't wait ;)
<joe_> http://www.pastebin.ca/735985
<joe_> usser:  I think it was already mounted, I just didn't know how to find it.  I found it now uner /windows
<usser> joe_: oh u're all set man, it was there from the beggining
<usser> joe_: yea :)
<usser> joe_: can u create files there though
<joe_> usser: let my try
<MTecknology> I installed git, but I can't use the command git
<bqmassey> how do i get a mac style toolbar, as can be seen in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Fbk52Mk1w
<joe_> usser: yeah I saved on office document there.  any idea in gnome how put the drive on desktop or places like the ntfs is?
<PSPJunkie> Hey
<usser> joe_: try rightclicking see if it lets u add shortcuts/links
<PSPJunkie> I was having problems with my wifi card in the first beta of kubuntu, so i updated to the rc and now that works. Unfortunately, my laptop will not charge anymore. Has anyone had similar problems?
<mattg> so why should i upgrade???
<PSPJunkie> Hm. No one?
<PSPJunkie> It's a rather important feature with a laptop xD
<Dannilion> I have no idea why your laptop has stopped charging
<bqmassey> there any good download managers for ubuntu?
<Powerking89670> PSPJunkie: I agree it is important, but I cannot help you :p
<Dannilion> I would have thought that was a hardware problem rather than a software problem
<Dannilion> does it still charge when the laptop is switched off>
<Dannilion> ?
<Powerking89670> mattg: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc
<PSPJunkie> Dannilion: I haven't tried, i'll check next time i turn it off
<Powerking89670> nvm
<Dannilion> I cannot see why Linux would stop it charging
<Dannilion> (though it may stop reporting it's charging- but that's a different problem)
<PSPJunkie> Well, personally, that's what I think it is
<PSPJunkie> Because it isn't as if it dies and turns off when i unplug it
<joe_> usser: no luck yet but thanks.  if I mounted it on /media/hda4 like nfs shows in fstab would that do it?
<PSPJunkie> But it always reports a 0% charge
<Dannilion> my power thingie often goes weird- reporting there is no battery and stuff... but a restart cures that
<Dannilion> what's the output of acpi on the console?
<PSPJunkie> Well, I haver restarted many times
<PSPJunkie> hold on
<PSPJunkie> I need to reinstall yakuake D:
<Powerking89670> *sigh* whistles waiting for the .iso to finish downloading! :p
<Powerking89670> PSPJunkie: yakuake FTW
<pwnt-> Powerking89670: what are u downloading
<PSPJunkie> Dannilion: http://pb.malloc.us/m4c65193b
<Powerking89670> pwnt-: Gutsy Gibbon
<pwnt-> Powerking89670: final or beta?
<PSPJunkie> Yeah, yakuake saves a ton of headaches. Much faster than launching konsole every time xD
<Powerking89670> beta final isnt out for 5days
<Powerking89670> beta; final*
<Dannilion> okay... that page isn't loading for me PSPJunkie
<pwnt-> Powerking89670: cool, but you had fiesty why not just upgrade? Instead of downloading a beta iso
<Powerking89670> pwnt- fiesty wont boot properly, login screen is fubar
<usser> joe_: im not sure what are u talking about?
<Powerking89670> I'm in recovery console atm
<pwnt-> Powerking89670: ic
<Dannilion> okay... something's wrong with acpi
<PSPJunkie> Dannilion: odd.... http://rafb.net/p/O3KPfC41.html
<Dannilion> though I get quite a bit
<Dannilion> (sorry... other computer hogging all the bandwidth)
<PSPJunkie> Ah, gotcha
<bqmassey> can someone help me install DJVu for Firefox?  i did what I thought i was supposed to, but it hasn't worked
<PSPJunkie> Can I update acpi?
<Dannilion> what does it say when you take the charger out?
<Dannilion> (and since it's only one line you can probably get away with pasting straight in here :p)
<PSPJunkie> "Battery 1: discharging, 0%,  remaining"
<bqmassey> that's a reporting error i'm sure
<PSPJunkie> Dannilion: I know xD I just like pastebins, pasting in irc is annoying
<Dannilion> I agree for more than one line
<PSPJunkie> Even so, its' a habit
<Dannilion> just with my current bandwidth problem it's easier for you to post in here :p
<PSPJunkie> Heh
<PSPJunkie> Noted :P
<Dannilion> yeah... that's a reporting error- can't remember how I fixed that
<Dannilion> last happened to me in Dapper
<Dannilion> (mine now just tells me there is no battery... when I'm running from it :P)
<PSPJunkie> Well, it actually worked fine in 7.04, until i let adept update all my packages
<PSPJunkie> Then it I updated to rc, and it still doesn't work
<Dannilion> yeah
<bqmassey> anyone familiar with djvu?
<joe_> usser: that ok, thanks for all your help.  I found it in the places menu so thats easy enough to find,  thanks again
<LiMaO> do you people know of the flight simulator in google-earth?
<MisterN__> yep
<LiMaO> so cool =D
<joe_> anyone i just installed gutsy w gnome desktop and got the wireless working on my hp laptop.  if I load the kde desktop is there any chance this will mess up the wireless
<PSPJunkie> sudo apt-get remove acpi; sudo apt-get install acpi
<PSPJunkie> ^^ didn't work
<bretzel> hi I need to know where can I get the "rmev" program supposedly comming with gpm... not there... ( mev does not work in X ( xterm... )
<PSPJunkie> I dunno, I can't seem tjuliusing via googleo find anyth
<PSPJunkie> :|
<PSPJunkie> I can't seem to find anything via google *
<bqmassey> would someone mind helping me install djvu?
<Powerking89670> bqmassey, whats the the problem?
<joe_> I installed gutsy 7.10 rc.  It is so much easier to get everything up and running than 6.10 was.  Gutsy is a great improvement.
<bqmassey> i did "sudo apt-get install djvulibre-plugin
<Powerking89670> joe_: thanks for the consoling words as I will be going down for the install very soon
<bqmassey> i did "sudo apt-get install djvulibre-plugin"
<bqmassey> and it didn't work.. i don't know why... i saw it download the package
<bqmassey> but the plugin isn't showing up in firefox
<Powerking89670> gimme a sec
<stiev3> is there typically a final release that differs from the release candidate the day of release?... In general terms, is there a reason to hold off another 5 days?
<boselecta> for some reason firefox keeps trying to open realmedia streams (from the BBC website) using the mplayer plugin
<boselecta> any help?
<boselecta> i have installed the realplayer stuff
<joe_> powerking:  really 6.10 was my first time using linux.  It was weeks with the learning curve just trying to get flash movies to play in firefox.
<Powerking89670> stiev3: the idea of a release cantidate is to do bug checking on a massive scale, if something major needs changed, there will likely be a differance
<Powerking89670> joe_ : I was more lucky, I picked up linux in < 2 hours...it just seemed so natural
<Powerking89670> bqmassey: I'm still working :D
<bqmassey> Powerking89670: :) thanks
<Powerking89670> bwmassey: where did you install the plugin from? Is it in the default respositories?
<boselecta> weird: according to about:plugins, for some reason realmedia is owned by the mplayer plugin. how do i change that?
<joe_> powerking: and I never could get the wireless working on my hp laptop, broadcom wireless, but in gutsy it prompted me for everything and showed the restricted package i would need for wireless
<Powerking89670> joe_ : wireless is the one thing I have not done, and dread the most
<Powerking89670> bqmassey: where did you install the plugin from? Is it in the default respositories?
<bqmassey> i just typed what i told you earlier
<bqmassey> after enabling Universe
<joe_> powerking: the firefox plugins load real easy to like flash wmv divx media etc
<Powerking89670> bqmassey try the following: "sudo aptitude purge djvulibre-plugin"
<Powerking89670> and then try "sudo aptitude install djvulibre-plugin"
<Powerking89670> if that does not work, I do not know :-/, sorry
<Powerking89670> ( I prefer aptitude because it is smarter than apt-get)
<stiev3> more noob questions: will there be any benefit to starting with a fresh install?  So used to reformatting when going from one version to another on other operating systems.
<nosrednaekim> stiev3: not really.
<Powerking89670> stiev: the new OS smell
<nosrednaekim> stiev3: sometimes upgrades break.. but then you just do a  clean install
<nosrednaekim> (and they always break immediately)
<bqmassey> Powerking89670: ok.. the install is going
<bqmassey> Powerking89670: what's all of this doing differently that what I typed in?
<bqmassey> it's installing konquerer
<Powerking89670> bqmassey: the first command removed everything of the first install, the second command is installing it with aptitude, which is like apt-get only in my opinion better because it finds dependancies alot more efficiently
<bqmassey> ic
<Powerking89670> bqmassey: yea, it may do that...just do a "sudo aptitude purge konqueror" if you dont want konqueror after the djvu install
<Powerking89670> this MAY or may not work, I've never used djvu :p
<joe_> powerking: really was a breeze, gutsy told me I needed some broadcom fwcutter package.  i downlowded then it sent me to the firmware and it was working and broadcom is the worst for compatabilty w linux
<bqmassey> i'm only want it cause a helicopter magazine i read put's the issues online in DJVu for free
<Powerking89670> bqmassey : you could try getting the converter instead of the plugin
<bqmassey> yeah, i might try that
<Powerking89670> bqmassey: I think it is djvulibre-bin
<Powerking89670> bqmassey: do a "sudo aptitude search [string]  to have aptitude look in your repositories
<Powerking89670> .iso burn almost complete
<Powerking89670> bqmassey: I will (soon) be rebooting into the live CD of Gutsy, after I get into Gutsy I will come in here, so dont think I've left because I disappear for 5-8min
<bqmassey> Powerking89670: cool, thanks for the help
<Powerking89670> bqmassey: no problem, I'm bored waiting for this iso to burn anyways :p
<bqmassey> hahahaha...   I just saw another hilarious Captain commercial
<Powerking89670> okay...I'll be back in approx 8min
<bqmassey> Powerking89670: i couldn't stand the live cd for very long.. its such a slow way to work
<bqmassey> good luck
<boselecta> why in the heck is it so hard to get realplayer working with BBC Website
<pope>  hi, i'm having a problem with ubuntu 7.1/ GNOME 2.2:  Full screen Apps only fill 1/2 the screen. Any reason why?
<|neon|> have anyone try vdkb2 with gutsy i installed it but it wont run this is the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40594/
<joe_> k
<Powerking89670> I like gutsy so far, lets see how the install goes :D
<stiev3> can I expect a more textmate-esque gedit in gutsy?
<Powerking89670> hmmm, lets see
<bqmassey> is there an undo function in the terminal?
<pope> anyone have any suggestions for non-working full screen?
<Powerking89670> define textmate-esque
<Powerking89670> bqmassey: what do you mean?
<bqmassey> that didn't work
<bqmassey> it installed a lot of things though.. i just wondered if there was a rollback kind of command
<bqmassey> (i'm new to linux)
<bqmassey> but i can just purge them all individually
<Powerking89670> bqmassey: hmm, stupid aptitude and its desire to install everything on the face of the earth
<riotkittie> no, there's no roll back command :o
<Powerking89670> I'll need to make note of this : Do not use aptitude when you need to install a plugin. Okay :D
<Powerking89670> just use remove on the ones you do not need
<stiev3> from what little I've read it handles themes a lot better... guess that applies across the board for gnome2.2 or whatever
<Powerking89670> watch your purges :p
<Powerking89670> I hope it does stiev3...thats why I lost my old install....the theme killed my login screen...which meant I couldnt use it at all
<pope> how did you install them?  if you installed them through terminal, scroll back through your commands and replace 'install' with 'remove'....i use that method sometimes
<bqmassey> kcontrol, kdebase-data, kfind, kicker, konqueror, libarts1-mpeglib, libavcodec1d, libavutil1d, libgsm1, libpostproc1d, libxine1-ffmpeg, mpeglib
<Powerking89670> ahh, I see why, its a kde plugin, and your running gnome :p
<bqmassey> lol yep
<atselby> hello, i was in the middle of dist-upgrading to gutsy RC, when my laptop unexpectadly shut off and now i am having problems with GDM. It tells me that the greeting manager has crashed, and wants to try an alternative, but i dont think i have one, or that is not working either. can anyone help me?
<bqmassey> well.. djvu isn't i dont think...
<bqmassey> maybe so
<Powerking89670> atselby: give me a minute, I need to find the force command for apt-get
<atselby> powerking89670, okay thanks.
<Powerking89670> okay, atselby: try this, open a terminal
<atselby> hold on, need to boot it.
<Powerking89670> kk :D
<atselby> and i cant open a terminal by the way.
<Powerking89670> okay, when you start booting
<atselby> how can i go to terminal on boot?
<Powerking89670> you get to the grub boot loader correct?
<atselby> yes
<Powerking89670> okay, when it starts ticking off 3, 2, 1 hit esc
<atselby> k
<atselby> recovery mode?
<Powerking89670> and choose the recovery console for your kernel (usually right under it)
<Powerking89670> indeed
<atselby> okay
<Powerking89670> it'll boot, and then it will come to a point and ask you for the root password, do you know your root password?
<atselby> yes
<Powerking89670> okay, at that point you'll enter the password
<Powerking89670> and you'll be a terminal :D
<atselby> okay, i couldnt remember if recovery was terminal or not. thanks.
<atselby> so now what?
<Powerking89670> at the terminal type
<Powerking89670> apt-get update
<Powerking89670> then after that is done
<Powerking89670> apt-get upgrade
<atselby> "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure =a" to correct this problem."
<Powerking89670> okay, do that
<atselby> k
<atselby> i want to install the package maintainers version right?
<boselecta> even though i started with linux at 0.99pl18, i think it's terrible that a modern distribution still won't play news clips from the BBC website. that's my litmus test.
<chris_> this touch pad problem is really annoying me... how do i recompile my synaptic driver?
<Powerking89670> atselby: yes
<atselby> okay.
<Demize> quit (Just testing my client, name too un-family-friendly to say here)
<atselby> so, just so i get whats going on, im basically finishing the install now?
<Powerking89670> yup
<chris_> i get lots of these..., [  117.856000]  psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio4/input0 lost sync at byte 1 <new line> [  117.856000]  psmouse.c: issuing reconnect request
<atselby> okay
<chris_> anyone want to help me recompile psmouse.c?
<atselby> chris_ was this for a touchpad? did you use synaptics?
<Powerking89670> chris_: I would, but I hate compiling :p
<chris_> it is a synaptic touchpad....
<chris_> i have not edited anything as i have never needed 2....
<atselby> wait, sorry must have misread that... thought oyu were trying to install synaptics package.
<atselby> i can't help on compiling, sorry.
<chris_> no no no..., i just downloaded ubuntu rc1 i guess it would be from ubuntu.com and i installed it and i am getting all of these errors in dmesg....
<bqmassey> how would i go about starting firefox in a way that i can rear any error messages
<Powerking89670> start it in the terminal
<chris_> bqmassey, from the terminal
<bqmassey> ok.. just run 'firefox' from the terminal?
<Powerking89670> bqmassey: yes
<atselby> if its from a fresh install.
<bqmassey> ok.. it opened up firefox.. no returns... just a new line
<Powerking89670> then there are no errors
<chris_> all this is from a fresh install......
<bqmassey> mk
<d4rkmonkey> mine says stuff
<bqmassey> i wonder if there's a debug mode
<atselby> firefox -h for help or options? im not sure
<Powerking89670> d4rkmonkey: how many lines?
<d4rkmonkey> Powerking89670 like 5
<Powerking89670> hmmm...where is that pasteboard
<d4rkmonkey> 4 of them have to do with errors I think, first was like.. loaded md5 or something
<atselby> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<atselby> ?
<d4rkmonkey> whatever my firefox runs fine
<Powerking89670> oh, alright then :D
<Powerking89670> Gutsy Gibbin: INSTALLING! WOOT!
<d4rkmonkey> hmm, except...
<Powerking89670> d4rkmonkey: goto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and then give me the link you get after you paste it :D
<d4rkmonkey> none of the videos from gametrailers will play on my comp, unless I download the wmv or quicktime, turn off compiz, and play them there... my flash works fine though for things like youtube and google video.. I'm thinking that the gametrailers video player is poorly coded
<chris_> this is what my dmesg says...... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40596/
<Powerking89670> compiz has problems with videos, thats normal; however it may be poorly coded
<atselby> d4rkmonkey: are the videos flash based?
<chris_> compiz + moving stuff = BAH!!! lol
<quigz> lol
<d4rkmonkey> atselby yeah, the gametrailers one, I have to download non-flash one to play it...
<atselby> huhm...
<atselby> i've actually never had problems with compiz and video, it just took some config, but i cant think of the options.
<Powerking89670> chris_: when do you get all this?
<d4rkmonkey> atselby I dunno, my chipset was blacklisted I think because of video issues, and I just commented out the line...
<chris_> when my mouse messes up
<wabz> Powerking89670: the update-manager ended up completely locking up my machine - mouse wasn't responsive, couldn't ssh to it, so I hit the restart button, got a console, ran dpkg --configure -a and it seemed to continue the upgrade without a problem, all working now
<Powerking89670> have you reported it as a bug?
<chris_> no..., there are like 8 other things like this....
<chris_> but on older versions form what i can tell...
<Powerking89670> wabz: Lucky I had that convo with atselby then eh?
<Powerking89670> :p
<d4rkmonkey> gamevideos.com work fine, but gametrailers.com doesn't...
<atselby> same thing wabz ?
<wabz> compiz doesn't work (don't get window decorations), but that's a good thing
<wabz> I dunno I haven't read that convo yet
<atselby> ah. my machine actually just shut off in teh middle of installing the upgrades.
<Powerking89670> wabz: nevermind, I had him do what you did, didnt know you did it on your own :p
<chris_> should i rereport it?, ive found bugs like it but all deal with 7.04 and under....
<nosrednaekim> chris_: absolutely
<Powerking89670> if its for gutsy gibbon why not
<Powerking89670> bug reporting is a great way to help out a project
<Powerking89670> I personally have no idea what all this code errors means, but I'm sure a developer does
<atselby> powerking89670, cant apt-get update, evidently no internet connection.
<Powerking89670> you installing from cd?
<atselby> no, dist upgrade.
<chris_> what package would this be???
<Powerking89670> dist-upgrade is upgrading from the only repositories
<Powerking89670> online*
<steve> how do I get rid of pidgin without it killing gaim too? I had gaim before I upgraded to gutsy but now I just have this crap
<whiteOwl> alas gutsy seems too gutsy - My Averatec laptop can no longer boot the install cd - X won't start properly - this is a regression from 7.04 and yes I filed a bug. The 7.10 beta would not boot even in safe graphics mode. I just wasted 2 hours playing with the new 7.10 release candidate and it does eventually get to a warning box (easily 5 or more mins) IF I boot with vga=771 - the warning says I'm in low res mode a
<Powerking89670> steve: what is wrong with pidgin?
<usser> steve: what?
<chris_> steve, gaim changed its name to pidgin....
<SeanConnery>  steve pidgen *is* gaim...
<steve> I am aware of that
<usser> steve: pidgin is gaim
<nosrednaekim> chris_: just say its the kernel.
<usser> steve: and theres no gaim in gutsy
<thompa> i am installing the latest daily build and the fonts and some things look better
<Pseudo> How would i add a plugin to pidgin manually?
<atselby> powerking89670, so what should i do? skip update/upgrade? i already had downloaded all of the updates, itwas just in the middle of installing them.
<steve> I want to know why it replaced a program I didn't want it to
<usser> steve: which one?
<SeanConnery> steve, if you want to use an earlier version, you have to compile it yourself or get the deb from somewhere
<Powerking89670> atselby: yes then :D
<usser> steve: gaim?
<SeanConnery> steve, the gaim package was likely updated to pidgin
<thompa> my question is, why the upgrade did not change this
<steve> hrm.
<atselby> okay. so, whatw was next then?
<SeanConnery> thompa, yeah I'd like to know why as well
<atselby> reboot and gdm should be fine?
<Powerking89670> atselby: I can only hope so :p
<atselby> okay, thanks.
<SeanConnery> thompa, my guess is that if you rm -rf $HOME then your fonts will be ok
<thompa> i need to find out what is not updated. like a fix-fonts graphic driver or something
<steve> is there a way to prevent it from changing it in the future? this isn't my main system and I can just format it with feisty again
<SeanConnery> the configuration hell hole that is gconf-editor warrants that
<Powerking89670> atselby: no problem, If not I did my best :-/
<atselby> steve, gaim was upgraded to pidgin in gutsy.
<SeanConnery> unless someone can tell me that gconf-editor is really file-based
<steve> I understand that
<steve> I don't want it
<thompa> SeanConnery: or just create a new user
<atselby> if you want the old appearence of gaim theres a skin of it somewhere.
<usser> steve why?
<SeanConnery> thompa, yes
<chris_> how do i file a bug report for gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> steve: if you just install gaim.. I don't think it will prompt you to upgrade it to pidgin
<SeanConnery> steve, I don't think you can pin a package version
<nosrednaekim> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<thompa> so is the problem gdm only
<atselby> yeah it shouldnt ask you to do that.
<atselby> steve, what dont you want in pidgin?
<steve> what if I made an equivs dummy package of pidgin? would that just shut it up?
<thompa> i am still running live and its awesome 64
<SeanConnery> steve, why are you fighting the package maintainers
<steve> 'cause gaim isn't broken
<nosrednaekim> steve: install gaim and lock its version
<atselby> powerking89670, still crashing.. :( do you know of a way to bypass gdm via terminal?
<steve> hey, a helpful answer, thanks
<nosrednaekim> =)
<Powerking89670> atselby: get back into the recovery console
<atselby> k
<steve> I'm mostly worried about my laptop, I haven't upgraded it yet and may not at this rate
<pvl1> Anyone mind helping me with a weird sound issue?
<atselby> steve, i wouldnt yet. looks like there've been some problems with laptops and gutsy. ..
<nosrednaekim> pvl1: what is it
<nosrednaekim> atselby: working fine here on my acer
<steve> I'm just afraid every time I go into #ubuntu with a question everyone will just tell me to upgrade XD
<jrr> the upgrade to gutsy seems to have broken my LVM
<Powerking89670> atselby: laptops and linux tend to hate each other, its not gutsy :p
<steve> funny, feisty works more or less fine
<Powerking89670> steve: sorry, I was just wondering what was bad about it, so I could see if it buged me :p
<pvl1> nosrednaekim i cant record from my microphone. i went into alsamixer nd turned up the recording level, and the sound from my microphone is amplified to my speakers. but my computer wont record sound
<atselby> true. but for me dapper through feisty worked fine
<nosrednaekim> pvl1: what program are you using to record?
<steve> nothing's wrong with it, I just like gaim, but having pidgin makes me unable to use gaim, therefore it needs to die
<pvl1> nosrednaekim well im just using w/e recorded came with the system, i havent gotten around to gettin audacity
<atselby> pidgin is gaim....
<atselby> granted its got a stupid skin and name. but eh.
<steve> that's like saying "vista is XP"
<steve> :P
<nosrednaekim> pvl1: see if somehwere in there (I use KDE so I haven't a clue where) there is a recoding input device.
<steve> well, not really
<usser> omg steve u're hardcase arent u :)
<atselby> powerking89670 what was i needing to do next? to bypass gdm or disable it?
<steve> but they're not identical
<Powerking89670> steve: you cant compare two working programs to two crappy OS's
<pvl1> nosrednaekim: there is and ive been messin with that too
<steve> well, yeah
<Powerking89670> atselby: type 'startx'
<nosrednaekim> pvl1: thats my best guess
<atselby> k
<steve> I just hate when something that works is replaced with something else for no real reason
<pvl1> nosrednaekim aight thanks
<usser> !gens
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gens - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atselby> thanks
<chris_> one last bug...., master volume control does nothing.....
<Powerking89670> steve: It has the ability to use more IM programs
<steve> none I was missing before
<Powerking89670> steve: most importantly Google Talk :p
<steve> anywhoo
<chris_> i press mute and i still hear sound....
<Powerking89670> steve: to each his own
<steve> google talk sucks penises and is no use to me
<purpleblu> I have a P3 800mhz 128mb computer, and I was wondering if that is adequate to to run 32bit gutsy Desktop/Alternative?
<nosrednaekim> you can actually speak with pidgin now?
<atselby> althought powerking89670, im in xfce not gnome. but i'll see what i can do now. thanks
<steve> anyone know why gutsy is trying to update a laptop touchpad driver on my desktop?
<nosrednaekim> purpleblu: better get xubuntu
<usser> purpleblu: take a lok at xubuntu
<Powerking89670> atselby: no problem I thought GUI might make things a tiny bit easier on you :p
<atselby> grah. it just shut off again.
<atselby> okay well, ill give it a try, think my battery is giving out.
<atselby> thanks.
<purpleblu> I dont want to run xubuntu if I dont have to.  Well it just use swap? Or will it have major hickups
<Powerking89670> atselby: yea, be sure to make sure you have a stable power connection next dist-upgrade :p
<steve> are the debs for all my packages stored somewhere local?
<chris_> is there anyway to fix the sound master control and the fact that it is useless?
<steve> I might just save my gaim one and pin it
<atselby> haha. i figured it said i had 3 hours, i would be good.. guess not
<atselby> thanks
<SeanConnery> steve, I'm running gutsy on a laptop right no
<nosrednaekim> steve: /var/cache/apt/archives
<SeanConnery> ww
<atselby> hopefully i wont have to come back.
<atselby> haha. thanks
<SeanConnery> steve, hibernate/suspend work perfectly
<usser> purpleblu: it will be sloow
<steve> what
<purpleblu> is xubuntu xfce enviroment?
<steve> oh, ok
<SeanConnery> did I stutter?
<SeanConnery> lol
<d4rkmonkey> ...
<d4rkmonkey> purpleblu no, but it should be.
<d4rkmonkey> waite.
<d4rkmonkey> *wait
<d4rkmonkey> I mean..
<d4rkmonkey> yes.
<chris_> hello???
<Powerking89670> SeanConnery: I thought I heard a bit of a stutter...you might want to articulate a bit better next time :p
<d4rkmonkey> I was thinkign xkcd I was like... huh?
<SeanConnery> Powerking89670, I'll do my b-b-b-est
<jrr> D/
<purpleblu> I am fixing an XP machine for my in-laws.   So what is the performance difference ubuntu versus xubuntu?
<Powerking89670> xubuntu runs better on older machines, ubuntu is better supported, and in my opinion better :D
<Powerking89670> atselby: you came back!
<jrr> you can use the WM of your choice in ubuntu
<jrr> xfce speeds things up significantly over gnome, and can be configured to look similar
<purpleblu> in-laws are running XP so how would ubuntu gnome compare with performance?
<Powerking89670> We'll, Gutsy install is complete...I'll be back up in a little under 2min
<Powerking89670> purpleblu: hold that thought :p
<SeanConnery> purpleblu, depends, if they are good with XP, then performance should be comprable
<SeanConnery> no not true
<chris_> anyone wanna help me with my sound issue?
<SeanConnery> my downstairs dual-boot xp has gotten slower and slower even though there isn't any sh*t on it
<purpleblu> I mean in comparison to load times.  Xp versus Gnome.  If they want to run say firefox.  How would gnome firefox compare to xp firefox?
<SeanConnery> purpleblu, I think its similar
<purpleblu> so would xbuntu be dramatically faster using that scenario?
<SeanConnery> I JUST HEARD THE UBUNTU BONGOS
<SeanConnery> BONgo bongo bongo
<SeanConnery> \o/
<nosrednaekim> purpleblu: yeah... it would be noticabley smoother
<weirdbro> I've got a dns cache problem
<atselby> i can not find login window/gdm config anywhere...
<SeanConnery> purpleblu, in the end its not going to matter *one bit* dude
<weirdbro> Gutsy sometimes give dns records of sites I've recently accessed to the wrong domain
<chris_> :-\
<nosrednaekim> SeanConnery: what?
<SeanConnery> nosrednaekim, do you think its going to matter whether ff takes 1.1s to load v 1s?
<nosrednaekim> SeanConnery: lol....
<SeanConnery> whats going to matter though is the ease of maintenance
<kcs80> lol
<nosrednaekim> SeanConnery: it will be awhole lot more dramitc than that
<purpleblu> well I dont want to run DSL distro or puppy. so I was wondering.  If they are accustomed to XP on this hardware.  Just wondering how much performance gain would I expect among they other x11 enviroments
<|neon|> i am running a putty fasr puter and i tell you by far kubuntu is faster than xp and not even go to vista :)
<pvl1> nosrednaekim: i came back just to tell ya that i fixed it! this makes me really happy, now i can really work with my guitar] ] 
<nosrednaekim> pvl1: lol... I was messing around with my guitar... there are some pretty interesting apps out there.. check out cleox
<SeanConnery> nosrednaekim, no it doesn't
<weirdbro> Does Ubuntu have a way not to cache dns records?
<pvl1> nosrednaekim will do ty!
<weirdbro> Because its caching them wrong
<selby> alright, got power, but i can't find the gdm config anywhere.
<Null_Session> nosredneakim:  check out ubuntu:studio
<pvl1> nosrednaekim oh btw u were half right, it was involved in the app's recording device
<nosrednaekim> Null_Session: yeah yeah :)
<|neon|> freaking firefox keeps freezing when i try to open a yahoo game window wtf, java is installed and opera works flawlessly with yahoo games any suggestions
<nosrednaekim> pvl1: sweet :)
<nosrednaekim> |neon|: use opera? lol
<selby> Powerking89670, cant find gdm/login window config anywhere.
<|neon|> nosrednaekim: i like ff :(
<SeanConnery> oh my god I accidentally went to a myspace page
<SeanConnery> how noisy
<Powerking89670> selby: that was the reason I reinstalled Ubuntu :p
<pvl1> neon: what version java?
<|neon|> i have java 5 and 6 installed maybe that's my issue
<weirdbro> Gutsy serves the wrong IPs for the domain
<weirdbro> I know its a Gutsy problem
<weirdbro> and not my DNS server
<pvl1> neon: no that shouldnt psot a problem. can firefox open other java applets
<EnsGabe> I'll throw this out here just to see if it's a gutsy issue:  what do I need to do to get kvm working?  I've installed it, loaded the module (kvm-intel for my core 2 duo),  and added my user to the kvm group.  When I run 'kvm -m 512 /dev/sda', it crashes with an exception 13 after selecting the install with grub.  Should this be working?
<|neon|> pvl1: yes
<|neon|> brb have to ctrl+alt+backspace since ff froze cause of yahoo gamers again
<atselby> Powerking89670, i would if i have to but i dont want to lose files on here.
<atselby> i do have a backup of my /home/ but not of anything else.
<Powerking89670> atselby: I'm not saying you should, I'm saying thats how I fixed my login screen problem, and thusly dont know how to help you with yours :-/
<atselby> Powerking89670, ah so yo uhad it too. okay.
<atselby> didnt know that
<Powerking89670> atselby: I had it for other reasons, but my gdm was crashing
<atselby> ah.
<atselby> humh...
<atselby> it looks like gdm just kinda disappeard for me. odd.
<Powerking89670> atselby: when you find the solution to the problem, please let me know so when it happens to be again I can fix it
<atselby> Powerking89670, alright, sure thing
<tesko> anyone have problems with pidgin?
<usser> tesko: no
<usser> :0
<tesko> i had it freeze on me earlier
<usser> tesko: whats the problem?
<pvl1> tesko: no and ty for reminding me to get it
<pvl1> tasko: whatd u do wen it froze
<tesko> pasted text
<tesko> woul;d the error show up in dmesg?
<pvl1> was anything else happenning at the time? and idk
<tesko> no so far gutsy has been better than feisty
<pvl1> no i mean, like were u installing anything
<tesko> nope
<tesko> just chatting on irc
<pvl1> hm. thats really weird, i have no diea as to why that would happen
<SeanConnery> so steve how is your gaim-adventure going
<atselby> whats an alternateive to GDM?
<Powerking89670> atselby: KDM
<SeanConnery> atselby, uh oh, you done did it!
<steve> I'm just leaving it be on this box, gonna figure out how to block it when I upgrade my laptop in a few months
<SeanConnery> come on steve
<SeanConnery> bleeding edge
<atselby> Powerking89670, knew i shouoldnt have uninstalled that. haha.
<atselby> guess ill try to install kdm and see if that works.
<SeanConnery> I've upgraded my sole laptop with every upgrade since dapper
<Powerking89670> atselby: Its KDE, I personally dislike it, but its useful for some apps like Amarok and its useful when you've got no one WM's that work
<steve> if it would not be someday necessary I'd just keep feisty
<lee_> hi
<atselby> Powerking89670, yeah, i dislike KDE also.
<lee_> LiMaO..hello
<LiMaO> hello lee_
<LiMaO> how are you doing with the 32bit system?
<lee_> eh Might I ask for one favor....send me that one script that does it all...I am no longer on that but unbunto
<lee_> it had other issues
<lee_> lots of other issues
<lee_> I loaded it with out using the OEM and I couldnt even sign in to it
<lee_> plus this one has fire fox
<lee_> in it already
<lee_> if not then I'll give it up and head back to my 32 bit
<|neon|> now i am really freaking confused  i installed swiftfox and yahoo games work perfectly   now ff regular everytime i try to open yahoo games it freezes to the point i have to restart x to get it to work again :(
<|neon|> i know swiftfox is eveil just ask the bot
<LiMaO> lee_: what are you running now?
<lee_> Unubunto 64 bit...it not at all like that other POC I was working with
<LiMaO> ubuntu you mean?
<lee_> eh yes
<LiMaO> btw, i'm sending the script, accept it
<lee_> ok
<LiMaO> be sure to RUN it correctly, READ everything that is said within the script
<LiMaO> and you will have NO problems
<lee_> ok
<|neon|> besides that i'm really pissed someone key my car at the restaurant tonight, people are just F..... stupid
<lee_> so right click this time
<LiMaO> lee_: right click, and choose 'run in terminal'
<lee_> ok lets see if this version has it
<LiMaO> lee_: you're running gnome now, right? not that kde thing
<lee_> Iam sure it does
<lee_> yes genome
<LiMaO> gnome
<lee_> that KDE looks fancey but man
<lee_> I havnt even updated the system yet lol
<atselby> brb, trying to use kdm instead of gdm for now.
<LiMaO> |neon|: i've written a script that will install a 32bit firefox + java + flash + mplayer plugins on your 64bit system. that will avoid crashes and weird stuff. if you're insterested (and is running a 64bit sys) just let me know
<lee_> well Ilearned that no to linuxes are the same lol
<lee_> some look pretty and all but can be a real pain
<LiMaO> lee_: did you manage to run the script properly
<LiMaO> ?
<lee_> eh Ididnt even know you sent it yet
<lee_> eh where is it at?
<|neon|> LiMaO: thx  am running the 32 ver, i will give the 64 bit a try here in the near future as my quad 6600 oc to 3.9ghz is wanting some challenge
<LiMaO> |neon|: oh ok, then =)
<lee_> ok it says starting
<lee_> is on starting
<LiMaO> lee_: i'm gonna send it again.. pay attention to the windows
<lee_> Iam
<LiMaO> sent it now
<LiMaO> accept the transfer
<SeanConnery> damnit
<SeanConnery> now gutsy isn't booting
<lee_> where and how?
<SeanConnery> lee_, talking to me?
<lee_> Limao
<LiMaO> omg
<lee_> Ok waht isit Iam looking for on the sindow
<LiMaO> lee_: what irc client are you using now?
<lee_> eh the one with the foot
<lee_> genome
<lee_> eh should I update my pc?
<LiMaO> no lee
<LiMaO> GNOME is the window manager
<LiMaO> i'm asking which application are you using to talk to me now
<LiMaO> irc client = this chat thing, the application you are using now
<lee_> xchat-GENOME irc
<LiMaO> not GENOME man.. write it correctly! it's GNOME
<lee_> ok
<lee_> yes that one oh..like a tiny creater oof mythology
<LiMaO> lee_: there's the file transfer windows... you gotta learn it man.. just look thru the menus
<lee_> I mannaged to open the IRC file transfer window
<lee_> ok
<LiMaO> now keep looking at it
<LiMaO> there you are
<LiMaO> the transfer!
<LiMaO> now just accept it
<lee_> yeah I see it all 3 say starting but are dead locked
<lee_> cant right or left click
<lee_> can't even double click on them
<lee_> so Iam running the updates
<lee_> wich includes compiz
<LiMaO> lee_: oh dear lee.. i told you to try 32bit
<LiMaO> that would be so much easier
<lee_> the only thing I see is stop
<LiMaO> 32bit ubuntu.. with gnome and everything beautiful
<lee_> waht are they doing ending that
<LiMaO> with flash, java and everything
<lee_> back dore?
<bqmassey> i was using Emerald for a theme.. a new theme i downloaded uses the normal theme selector..   how do i go back? i still have the emerald theme
<lee_> ok
<lee_> 32 bit it will be mumbles something no fit to be repeated
<LiMaO> what should i install to get this launcher style? http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1417/1420036294_f0bcbdf311_b.jpg
<lee_> Kubuntu had that
<SeanConnery> ok weird, ubuntu boots in recover mode but not in the normal mode
<lee_> is it that same script you sent me that really simple one?
<persia> Anybody on gutsy running Xen, and willing to test something for me?
<lee_> if so I have it saved
<Aondo> when installing stuff with gdebi-gtk from within firefox, would it be possible to open a recent opened window, instead of beeing forced to type password for each .deb file you open within a short amount of time? :)
<bqmassey> how do i disable compiz
<persia> Aondo: Try adjusting the timestamp_timeout option in /etc/sudoers (although there may be a better way).
<CH1P> compiz is slow?
<lee_> LiMaO is it the same scrpt that oyu sent me just befor I logged..taht one tiny one
<bqmassey> my themes not getting applied right.. (trying to turn go back to normal themes from emerald)
<bqmassey> and i want to turn compiz off and back on again
<lee_> If So I have it saved hehee
<LiMaO> yes it is
<bqmassey> LiMaO: if you figure out how to install that, let me know
<bqmassey> LiMaO: that Mac lookin' thing
<lee_> ok
<lee_> hey LiAmO guess waht
<lee_> this programs being more freindly
<lee_> so do I chose 1 or 2? fire fox came preinstalled
<CH1P> Does Compiz needs a Graphics Card?
<boselecta> yes
<boselecta> and not just any graphics card
<x_> is anyone missing the gnome splash in Gutsy?
<boselecta> when is ubuntu going to make streaming video in firefox simple?
<boselecta> i'm guessing that's not a milestone for gutsy
<lee_> well waht ever its doing its taking consideably longer to do it
<LiMaO> lee_: you should choose option 1 for everything
<lee_> I did. and everything has connected this time..could a sever have been down?
<lee_> earlier
<lee_> this time I am gtting everyting as conected
<boselecta> what has lee_ been working on?
<lee_> got 2 graphical windows this time
<lee_> asking me to verify
<jetole> evening guys
<x_> is anyone missing the gnome splash in Gutsy?
* jetole looks
<LiMaO> lee_: very nice.
<jetole> oh beautiful
<lee_> Hey I found the error too
<jetole> there is none
<lee_> its in a tar file that has been reloacted I think
<jetole> @ gnome splash
<LiMaO> lee_: which file?
<x_> You mean they got rid of it?
<lee_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=AttachFile
<x_> Or just haven't implemented something?
<Powerking89670> how do I configure what programs start at boot?
<lee_> eh taht the area taht gave me issues
<LiMaO> wait a sec
<lee_> tar: firefoxmplayer.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<lee_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<lee_> ok
<ISS_Student> Anybody else when booting not getting a boot splash screen
<x_> I'm not!
<lee_> not sure
<lee_> Ihavent rebooted yet
<LiMaO> lee_: wait a second, and i'll send you a new version
<lee_> ok
<LiMaO> lee_: that url is having issues
<lee_> oh ok
<ISS_Student> It loads fine but it's strange not seeing some sort of boot info after selecting to load
<lee_> so may be it wasn't the os
<lee_> maybe I jsut neede to calm down and skim the lines
<LiMaO> lee_:
<x_> ISS_Student  I'm getting a boot splash for Ubuntu but not for Gnome.
<LiMaO> lee_: right click the script on your system.. and choose to DISPLAY it
<lee_> yeah
<ISS_Student> I can live with the no boot splash because my wireless is working
<jetole> x_: me too, isn't that pretty
<lee_> ok jsut a sec
<LiMaO> PAY ATTENTION to my instructions, so that you don't break anything
<clusty> i am trying to pass a kernal option at bootup
<jetole> gnmoe splash was something I always disabled
<clusty> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=7c2d1c71-7379-4f29-8a83-6f0951838246 ro quiet splash usbcore.autosuspend=1
<lee_> ok I have it opend
<ISS_Student> I was looking for menu.cfg but it's not where it used to be so I can try setting verbose
<clusty> but the usbcore stuff foes not work
<x_> So the Gnome splash has been disabled on purpose in Gutsy.  Correct?
<ISS_Student> So where did they put menu.lst
<lee_> I have it opens for "display"
<ISS_Student> I get the gnome splash screen but no boot splash
<WorkingOnWise> do you guys mind if I ask some questions not directly related to Gutsy here? Being a "beta" channel, you will more likely have the answers I seek.
<LiMaO> lee_: now you have to find the line where it says "wget https://bla bla"
<LiMaO> tell me when you have found that line
<lee_> ok
<ISS_Student> I know I'm not going to install anything kde as last time I tried that it messed up my wireless
<x_> welp.  I'm off to test the RC from install.  See if that clears things up.
<LiMaO> lee_: it's on line 115
<lee_> ok
<LiMaO> tell me when you have found it
<lee_> I was going for the find feature lol
<LiMaO> did you find it already?
<lee_> eh this thing dont number em
<LiMaO> lee_: use the find feature.. and search for https
<lee_> yeppers
<LiMaO> found it?
<lee_> eh something that looks like this
<lee_> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=firefoxmplayer.tar.bz2
<LiMaO> yes
<LiMaO> you gotta fix that url
<lee_> eh I just compared it to the one file taht was giving issues
<LiMaO> it's https
<lee_> and I think tahts the one
<LiMaO> and it gotta be between quotes
<LiMaO> it should say
<LiMaO> "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=firefoxmplayer.tar.bz2"
<LiMaO> just add the quotes, fix the https and save it.. then run the script again
<lee_> ok
<pope> compiz has gone nuts in Ubuntu.  No window borders, desktop malfunctioning.
<jetole> hey guys, I am looking at todays rc gutsy installer on my laptop atm and I don't see this encrypted root/disk/partition optio anywhere, I mean on debian it was pretty easy to find
<jetole> meh, compiz is over rated
<Pseudo2> Could anyone help me install gfire for pidgin :)?
<lee_> it now reads thus..."https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=firefoxmplayer.tar.bz2" with out the quotes
<pope> that's all well and good, but it's integrated into Gnome/Ubuntu 7.10, so can anyone help me fix it?
<LiMaO> lee_: it MUST HAVE the quotes
<atosecond> how does one support 3 monitors
<lee_> oh ok ill add em then
<jetole> atosecond: I modify xorg.conf by hand
<LiMaO> you didn't change anything else, did you?
<LiMaO> just fixed the https and added the quotes, right?
<lee_> its in pink now
<lee_> the only one thatis in pink
<jetole> atosecond: setup 3 devices in your xorg.conf, 3 monitors and 3 screens and then select their layout in server layout
<LiMaO> ok
<LiMaO> lee_: now save it.. and run the script again
<lee_> hmm everything with quotes is in pink and everyhting with out is in black
<lee_> ok
<boselecta> yeah it's like that
<boselecta> don't worry about the colours
<pope> i tried to run 'compiz --replace' and it stalled out at 'gtk-window-decorator'....but i was able to get window border back with 'metacity --replace'. But no one knows how to fix compiz? If it makes any difference, there was any auto-update for the 'Gnome/Compiz backend today..
<earlmred> hmm
<earlmred> what's the command to load a module?
<bqmassey> dammit.. i can't disable this Emerald theme.. help!
<atosecond> ctrl+alt+backspace!
<atosecond> (don't do it)
<LiMaO> earlmred: modprobe ?
<earlmred> LiMaO, dur, i'm tired =P
<LiMaO> earlmred: it happens to all of us, don't worry =D
<moparisthebest> does anyone have problems with ATI drivers, and kubuntu gutsy?
<atosecond> Does anyone have an ati card and been able to get teh water effects to work?
<gunashekar> you mean sound problem?
<moparisthebest> I upgraded from a perfectly working feisty last night, and when I enable ATI drivers everything is really slow and all the font is extremely small
<moparisthebest> i can't hardly read what I am typing
<lee_> ok this time it gave me th option of y or no lol I chose y
<lee_> but there is one error I did get..will it effect it in any way?
<lee_> ERROR: Certificate verification error for help.ubuntu.com: unable to get local issuer certificate
<kcs80> atosecond: shift+f9 works fine on my fglrx
<Gunner_Sr> what is my option for dell fan control without i8k due to no x86_64 support?
<kcs80> atosecond: compiz-fusion rain effect, that is
<lee_> hmm it said also that is could not stat Mplayer in..I paraphrased taht
<lee_> ant it returned to child state
<lee_> waht ever that means
<usser> Gunner_Sr: write to dell they seem to like linux now
<atosecond> is there a way to boot ubuntu from within the windows boot loader w/o installing grub
<usser> atosecond: yes its possible
<atosecond> how?
<Gunner_Sr> usser: ;-) I wouldnt mind fixing it now.
<lee_> fire fox will not start
<lee_> eh restarting system brb
<LiMaO> lee_: how are you trying to start firefox?
<lee_> on the fox thingy
<LiMaO> no
<lee_> icon
<LiMaO> do not restart
<LiMaO> wait
<lee_> oh ok
<lee_> hey I bet you can look at my sytem now lol
<LiMaO> first do one thing
<LiMaO> hit alt+f2
<usser> atosecond: there was a guide on the net somewhere hang on i'll look for it, why do u want to do that though?
<LiMaO> and run firefox32
<lee_> nopers nada
<atosecond> Ubuntu partition is xfs formatted
<atosecond> Grub doesn't handle that weel
<atosecond> I dislike lilo
<LiMaO> lee_: restart your system
<atosecond> and seeing as I am dual booting anyways
<LiMaO> and try it again (to run firefox32)
<usser> atosecond: oh well i'd guess windows boot loader would do even worse
<usser> atosecond: http://www.matthewjmiller.net/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/
<lee_> noprs no go
<LiMaO> lee_:
<lee_> yeah
<LiMaO> lee_: can't you run firefox?
<lee_> nope
<LiMaO> listen, let me try look at your system one more time
<LiMaO> type on a terminal the following
<lee_> ok
<LiMaO> sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<LiMaO> tell me when it's done installing
<lee_> i istalled the irc the one with the orange x
<lee_> ok
<atselby> Powerking89670, got it working after a reinstallation of feisty
<lee_> eh how will i know ?
<LiMaO> well, it will go back to the terminal prompt
<LiMaO> did you type that? what happened?
<lee_> yeah i typed that i was wondering how will i know your trying to contact  me lol
<LiMaO> oh
<LiMaO> you will know
<lee_> this doesnt exactly have tabs
<LiMaO> has it finished installing?
<pvl1> has anyone gotten creox to work?
<LiMaO> lee_: has it finished installing?
<lee_> has what/
<LiMaO> did you type      sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<LiMaO> on a terminal????
<lee_> i didnt even get a file transfer
<lee_> oh no
<LiMaO> no man, that's not the way i will contact you
<lee_> just a sec
<LiMaO> for God's sake, pay attention
<LiMaO> open up a terminal, and type that
<LiMaO> tell me when it's done installing
<lee_> yeah it istalled
<LiMaO> ok
<LiMaO> now i wlil send you a private message, of what you should type next
<lee_> ok
<darwin81> My printer (an HP Deskjet 3915) is detected but does not print. It worked fine in Feisty.
<LiMaO> lee_: did you see the private message? check out around your window, for any tabs, anything open with my nickname on it
<pvl1> might need a driver for it
<pvl1> anyone got creox to work?
<doofy`> is there a commercial repo for gutsy?
<usser> doofy`: its not up yet
<LiMaO> lee_: are you there???
<usser> doofy`: i guess it will be after release
<pvl1> doofy its like 6 days
<doofy`> are all the rest of the repos up?
<usser> doofy`: yes
<lee_> yes i just sent u an im lol
<doofy`> thats what i thought. thank you
<moparisthebest> for some reason, with gutsy KDE is too slow to even be usable
<LiMaO> lee_: have you typed what i told you to type?
<moparisthebest> i don't know if it is a KDE problem, or an Xserver problem
<lee_> yes
<LiMaO> lee_: your private messages will not be sent, because you are not registered on this server
<moparisthebest> but irssi is plenty fast without gui
<lee_> oh eh ok
<lee_> yes to the other thing though
<moparisthebest> does anyone else have this issue? or is it just me?
<lee_> i coppyd and pasted
<LiMaO> lee
<LiMaO> now stop moving your mouse
<lee_> yea
<LiMaO> i will fix your firefox problem, ok?
<LiMaO> i will move your mouse for you, and fix it
<lee_> ok ah you ca see me
<LiMaO> pay attention to what i am doing, so that you learn
<LiMaO> yes, i can see your screen now
<LiMaO> =)
<LiMaO> just stop moving the mouse and i'll fix it for you, ok?
<lee_> thats a hell of a sep in right dir lol
<wastedfluid> anyone familiar with s2disk.. ?
<lee_> oops sory
<LiMaO> lee_: can you read me?
<lee_> yes
<LiMaO> type that same command again on your terminal
<lee_> had to move the mouse though
<lee_> ok
<LiMaO> tell me when done
<lee_> ok
<atosecond> hey does 7.1 use grub2 or 1
<lee_> ok now going fer the pw
<lee_> ok
<lee_> everything keyed in
<moparisthebest> ok, apparantly it is an issue with the xserver, and not KDE, because I just installed xfce to give it a try and I have the same problems, everything is so slow it is unusable
<LiMaO> lee_: you are running gutsy!
<lee_> yeah
<lee_> oh i need feist fawn?
<LiMaO> that would be a lot better
<LiMaO> feisty fawn 32bit would be perfect for you
<moparisthebest> it takes about 60 seconds to load the Kmenu after you click it
<lee_> eh I am out of disks
<LiMaO> as you would have no problems
<lee_> how aobut if I do this
<LiMaO> gutsy is still RC1
<LiMaO> it has bugs and problems
<atosecond> i thought it was rc2
<lee_> hang On Ill hlep out a lil I get to that file directly
<LiMaO> i can't see your screen anymore
<LiMaO> listen up
<lee_> grr jsut a sec Ill open and get it back on
<LiMaO> the only problem you are having
<atosecond> isn't gusty tribe 2?
<atosecond> or 3
<lee_> ah One dvd rom left
<LiMaO> is that you are not being able to download the mplayer plugin
<LiMaO> lee_: listen up first
<lee_> ok
<lee_> I had real bad issues with the 32 bit no joke
<lee_> wait I do have fiesty
<riotkittie> atosecond: it hit tribe five, then came the beta, then came rc1
<atosecond> oh
<LiMaO> lee_: what happens if you open up a terminal and type this    wget "http://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=firefoxmplayer.tar.bz2"
<chequers> hi all, how do I change dolphin to use the more conventional 'double click to open a folder', rather than the single click method?
<lee_> Connecting to help.ubuntu.com|91.189.90.234|:443... connected.
<lee_> and then
<lee_> ERROR: Certificate verification error for help.ubuntu.com: unable to get local
<LiMaO> hmm
<lee_> and then this
<LiMaO> reinstall your system... get feisty 32bit
<LiMaO> believe me, it'll be better for you
<lee_> ok
<lee_> but man fiestys graphics we crashing me hard cop
<lee_> my system cabe that bad
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here familiar with .gtkrc-2.0 file editing for fonts?  I can't seem to google to make my fonts bold in gnome
<boselecta> what was lee_ trying to do?
<boselecta> ez lee_
<lee_> erg
<lee_> well waht goods a 64 bit system if I have to revert to 32
<lee_> well Ill just run 2 hdd
<boselecta> what?
<lee_> I have the other hdd Ill put it in my system
<chequers> if I started with kubuntu gutsy beta, do I need to do anything special to update to RC, or will `apt-get update` do it for me?
<lee_> brb
<lee_> the grahics are killing this system
<lee_> at least the other was stable
<usser> chequers: apt-get update will do
<chequers> heh, although *upgrade would probably help ;)
<x_> hello.  I'm trying to manually partition/format my HDD to have everything encrypted but boot and Windows (NTFS) with the new Gutsy install.  How much space should I allocate to /boot and /swap?
<bqmassey> can someone please tell me how to disable Emerald themes
<bqmassey> Compiz is starting Emerald.. and i dont want it to
<squidin1> just upgraded to RC, and has killed nvidia driver. Anyone else have similar experience?
<ISS_Student> What is the difference between the DVD iso and the CD ISO
<x_> I think the CD ISO would rely on the server depos more than the DVD..  Wouldn't it?
<ISS_Student> I was just curious
<ISS_Student> so x did you loose your boot splash screen?
<bqmassey> can someone please tell me how to disable Emerald themes
<bqmassey> Compiz is starting Emerald.. and i dont want it to
<ISS_Student> hey squid what if you try the restricted drivers?
<x_> Yeah.  Just my gnome splash.  I think it might be nvidia related but I'm unsure
<ISS_Student> I've tried everything I can think of and can't get the boot loading splash screen up I just start the system and step away and let it load lol
<squidin1> ISS_Student: seems that it didn't install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-i386 as an upgrade to ...-2.6.22-12-i386
<squidin1> Installing it now; will see...
<ISS_Student> The thing I am most impressed with as far as rc goes is the fact that I can use the restricted drivers for broadcom  and finally use ubuntu to access my wireless
<x_> same here!
<x_> My Linksys WMP54GS works like a charm
<ISS_Student> I haven't tried the WMP54GS I'm using the built in in my laptop
<x_> they're probably all based on the same thing.  But awesome regardless!  hehe
<ISS_Student> I want to switch from Gnome to KDE but last time I tried that I lost the wireless all together
<x_> I'm waiting for KDE4.  Might give it a try then
<x_> But from experience Gnome is a little better on the speed side of things
<twinhelix> Hi all. Is it possible to download/compile the Gutsy kernel source with a very minor patch applied without breaking the ABI (i.e. you don't have to recompile linux-restricted-modules or the nvidia driver etc. too)?
<atosecond> your way beyond me
<ISS_Student> Ok I switched over to the WPC54GS lol
<doofy`> is aiglx/compositing still not very stable?
<ISS_Student> I can't get 3d effects to work on my ATI in the laptop
<doofy`> ISS_Student, i had mine working, but i just reinstalled and they dont anymore
<squidin1> twinhelix: use make-kpkg to build a .deb of the kernel
<squidin1> hooray I have X back
<twinhelix> squidin1: Yup! However most guides suggest using --append-to-version=foobar which presumably breaks the ABI?
<doofy`> how can i figure out some details as to why compositing isnt working so that i can file a bug?
<squidin1> twinhelix: sorry can't help ya there. You can't compile what you need as a module?
<twinhelix> squidin1: Yeah. My laptop has an issue suspending with the 2.6.22 kernel and requires a (very small) patch to the ata_piix driver. I'd have to rebuild the kernel, and I'm wondering if you can rebuild the kernel on its own or whether you have to rebuild all the various restricted drivers too...
<gunashekar>  i was adviced to install the latest drivers for alsa. I have downloaded it , can anyone tell me how to install?
<squidin1> twinhelix: I'm not really up to speed with restricted drivers. Have you given it a try?
<gunashekar>  i was adviced to install the latest drivers for alsa. I have downloaded it , can anyone tell me how to install?
<twinhelix> squidin1: Not yet. I don't have Gutsy installed, just the LiveCD atm.
<Konam> this bug is still around: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/140821
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140821 in gdm "[gutsy]  Can not change default GNOME splash background color (dup-of: 132833)" [Low,Invalid] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132833 in gdm "login background color is hardcoded" [Low,Triaged] 
<FunnyLookinHat> well, it is low priority..   :-/
<lachlan> how do i get compiz fusion working on 7.10 Kubuntu?
<SeanConnery> hey guys, when I load up gutsy with blob nvidia drivers (8400 GS), the system hangs and the login screen never shows up
<lee_> ok
<SeanConnery> however, num lock turns off and on with a 5 s delay between when I press it and when it actually toggles
<SeanConnery> so its not hanging
<SeanConnery> but wtf
<LiMaO> lee_: hey! you're back
<LiMaO> lee_: how's everything now?
<lee_> I just want to see if you can get into my system..eh I have to down load festy agin
<lee_> frankly Ubuntu isnt stable on this system either
<cyclonut> howdy folk - was hoping someone might be able to help me with randr configuration
<lee_> waht about kubuntu in fiesty?
<LiMaO> i can't access your system properly, because gutsy using some fancy desktop effects that will slow things down
<cyclonut> tried grandr but it crashes out immediately
<LiMaO> lee_: forget about kubuntu (kde).. you need ubuntu, with gnome
<lee_> if that was the case I could have idssabled that
<LiMaO> brb
<lee_> if its the desk top issue I could dissable that
<lee_> that desk top is waht keeps crashing me
<lee_> would that help if I were to dissable it?
<lee_> just a sec grabing my other drive
<lee_> this system was supose to have genome in it
<VousDeux> to each their own...I find KDE much more functional than Gnome personally
<lee_> brb
<moparisthebest> is there any way to use a resolution of 1280x800 using the vesa driver?
<moparisthebest> fglrx is obviously too broken to use...
<VousDeux> I would be skeptical of that resolution on a vesa driver
<moparisthebest> I edited xorg.conf to only have that as an option, but it is still set at 1024x768
<moparisthebest> VousDeux, at least X is usable, using any other driver in gutsy so far I cant say the same
<VousDeux> 1024x768 is about all I would expect
<pbx> Let's say in a fit of minimalism I removed usplash and gdm. Is there an easy way to get that default functionality back if I want it?
<VousDeux> I'm using nvidia driver on mine
<moparisthebest> ive always had much better luck out of nvidia drivers with linux VousDeux
<moparisthebest> unfortunately my laptop has an ATI chipset built in :(
<lee_> ok here iam
<lee_> on this 32 bit system
<lee_> LiMaO I even have the other hdd mounted I think
<lee_> see if you can get into this one
<lee_> its mounted
<LiMaO> lee_: you don't need me to access it anymore
<LiMaO> it's 32bit now
<LiMaO> everything you need should be available easily
<LiMaO> let me give you a link
<lee_> its my hdd for my ps2
<LiMaO> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<LiMaO> check that site
<LiMaO> it has everything you need now =)
<lee_> what did you do last time to get it to work?
<LiMaO> but let me know if you have any doubt
<lee_> actually I am not totally fiesty..I am gutsy
<helloyo> my video playback has gotten worse in the new kubuntu, fast forward doesn't work well, what could be the problem?
<lee_> I upgraded it online though
<lee_> not form the rom
<lee_> Illbrb
<FunnyLookinHat> helloyo, probably just your CPU being too slow...  fast forwarding video can be pretty processor intensive
<alka_trash> gutsy is pretty sweet, but the upgrade failed on my desktop
<alka_trash> I did a fresh install and all was good
<lee_> well not for me, gutsy reeks havock with my video
<FunnyLookinHat> The upgrades are generally a bit iffy   :-/
<lee_> KDE how ever kept it stable
<helloyo> FunnyLookinHat: i didn't used to have the issue, shouldn't my video card take care of a lot of it?
<moparisthebest> helloyo, what kind of video card do you have?
<alka_trash> FunnyLookinHat: I have found it best to just partition my home folder separately and then do a new install
<lee_> woa wait a minute waht this mean?
<lee_> * data/displayconfig-gtk.desktop.in: Change "OnlyShowIn=GNOME" to
<lee_>     "NotShowIn=KDE" to make it appear in XFCE, too.
<lee_> theyere changing the updates
<helloyo> moparisthebest: i have an NVIDIA 7300GT
<lee_> I was offline the first time we had success ...the comoputer never updated
<lee_> while in its install mode
<moparisthebest> well that shouldn't be a problem, never had nvidia driver problems with linux before
<helloyo> moparisthebest: yeah, it runs great, including fast forwarding before
<lee_> its also a heck of a lot slower surfing the down loads
<Rob125> quick question for you lads and lasses: has anybody noticed a significant firefox slowdown since installing gutsy?
<helloyo> Rob125: nope
<Rob125> Hm.
<wubuntu> does anybody know a solution about the ralink rt61 driver?
<lee_> eh wait Iamm confused
<moparisthebest> Rob125, X in general, including firefox
<Rob125> mo: okay, good, then -- it's not me.
<Rob125> I've noticed especially when I have compiz-fusion running.
<lee_> if this is all gutsy, and all is fiesty, and the updates say that they have genome then wah thte heck are the fdifferences
<Rob125> The stupid crash manager greys up each time I backspace past the start of a line.
<moparisthebest> I have to run with the vesa driver, none of the other ones work :P
<wubuntu> sorry meant rt61pci
<moparisthebest> fglrx and ati both freeze up
<Rob125> Heh. Funny story -- I'm running an ATI 9600, and compiz fusion worked right off of the CD...
<moparisthebest> really?
<Rob125> ... until I installed the restricted driver. Whole thing crashed and burned.
<moparisthebest> mine is an ati 9600 as well
<moparisthebest> so what driver are you running now?
<Rob125> Whatever the heck was on the CD.
<crdlb> (ati)
<crdlb> aka radeon
<Rob125> fglrx, probs?
<moparisthebest> would you mind pasting me a copy of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf? :)
<Rob125> Yes, Radeon.
<moparisthebest> to a pastebin or something perhaps
<Rob125> I'll see what I can do, or at least I'll find the graphics section
<crdlb> moparisthebest, what happens if you try to use "ati" ?
<Rob125> mo: using ati, yes.
<moparisthebest> crdlb, mostly it crashes out back to the login screen, once it was just extremely slow or locked up like fglrx
<n08l3> hey gutsy folks
<moparisthebest> both ati and fglrx worked great under the last 2 ubuntu's
<Rob125> http://paste.ubuntu.com/885/
<moparisthebest> 6.10 and 7.04
<Rob125> I had sketchy luck at best under 6.10, but 7.04 really works.
<n08l3> there was some problems with my 3945 card, i mean it kept behaving in weird way like connecting to wireless randomly, then it won't work.
<moparisthebest> ill give that a try Rob125, thanks
<Rob125> What has really improved is setting resolution and monitor stuffs.
<n08l3> so i thought to rebuild the driver using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140085&page=1
<Rob125> no probs.
<n08l3> but the last line ./load gave me syntax error
<n08l3> any help, here is that file http://pastebin.com/m67497e30
<dave__> Thanks. I installed Gutsy RC.   I have a 128mb ram.   Performance was bad on gnome.  Gnome was using about 260mb of memory.  I added xfce it is using about 126mb of memory.  I have a couple of questions.  I have 3 empty banks of memory.  I am not sure what type of memory modules this needs. Is there a command in terminal that can display that info?
<usser> dave__: i dont think there is
<usser> dave__: is it a laptop?
<usser> dave__: oh its not :)
<buntunub> you can try ps aux
<unstable> Can I do encrypted file system with gutsy like I can with debian etch?
<usser> dave__: take out the one u have installed it supposed to say what kind of memory it is
<Rob125> unstable: yeah, actually, you can...
<Rob125> unstable: Two seconds while I find the link. Chister Edwards just had a blog post about that 3 days ago.
<dave__> usser, it is a desktop.  HP P3 computer
<Rob125> Christer*
<Rob125> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/09/ubuntu-710-gutsy-supporting-install-time-encryption/
<Rob125> Check that out, unstable.
<usser> dave__: just read what it says there on the memory u have installed
<dave__> also I am using IGP for video.  I have a pci radeon card.  But it wont work out of box.  Was wondering how hard is it to configure ubuntu to use it, or do I upgrade to a cheap nvidia pci/apg card aswell?
<Rob125> dave__: You should check under system->preferences->hardware information for your memory type.
<dave__> Right now I a fixing a old dekstop for my in-laws.  But I think gnome would be easier for them to use that xfce.
<Rob125> I dunno. I think xfce is so damn close to gnome, they wouldn't tell the difference.
<localgod13> anyone run a nvidai geforce mx 400
<dave__> This IGP 82815 Chipset Graphics Controller (CGC)  doesnt seem to cut it
<dave__> What section in the hardware information would my memory be listed?
* Rob125 shrugs.
<Rob125> Might not even be there.
<Rob125> That was a general suggestion - if it were anywhere, it'd be there.
<dave__> I see a lot of stuff in the Device Manger but not memory info
<Rob125> If that fails, open your box up :P
<dave__> box is partly open up now
<dave__> this is a P3 coopermine cpu.  How much would memory cost for this off the tip of your head?
<Rob125> Well, you'd have to turn it off to check on the memory, most likely.
<usser> dave__: turn off comp take out the memory and read the dang label
<dave__> powering down to look at label
<Rob125> How much? Damned if I know :P
<usser> memorys cheap
<Rob125> It's older, so it probably uses single-channel stuff.
<Rob125> Well, if you can find it, it is.
<usser> yea he P3 huh he probably has pc133
<usser> they dont make it no more
<moparisthebest> hehe, that makes no sense
<Rob125> how'd it work, mo?
<moparisthebest> using the ati driver, it will let me log all the way into KDE, load about half of the desktop icons, and then crash back out to the login screen
<Rob125> Hoom.
<Rob125> I haven't tested it with KDE -- I'm a strictly gnome-sort-of-guy.
<moparisthebest> it's not a KDE thing either, does the same thing with xfce
<moparisthebest> I installed xfce just to be sure :)
<lee_> hmm if Linux is well i ned to take this drive out
<segu> DCC SEND GPTisreallyfuckinggayha 0 0 0
<lee_> put it back into my ps2
<d1n0> Is there anyone who think I can get DualScreens (NOT with clone, Only Extended desktop) to work with ATI Radeon HD2400 on either Ubuntu, Xubuntu 7.04, 7.10?
<Rob125> well, there goes my theory that Knights of the Old Republic would work with Wine and Gutsy.
<Rob125> d1n0: if there was any version of Ubuntu that'd do it, Gutsy'd be the one.
<moparisthebest> maybe ill just try compiling my own kernel and see what happens
<moparisthebest> it helped my desktop system
<Rob125> never done that yet.
<lee_> wers that sight at that was showing how to convert the 64 bit?
<moparisthebest> its actually much easier than it sounds
<Rob125> Good to know. It sounds like attending dentistry school.
<moparisthebest> if I can find the same tutorial that I used before Ill link you to it
<lee_> firefox so it can do the graphics?
<d1n0> Rob125: you mean, Extended desktop doesnt work in Feisty, with whatever videocard you choose to try with? OR, my only hope for the HD2400 card is to install Gutsy?
<Rob125> ... I dunno if I'd really ever have a need to compile it, but it'd be good to know, if you can find it.
<Rob125> d1n0: I have no knowledge about whether or not it'd work in feisty. I suppose I could boot up my laptop, but it's all the way across the room.... I can predict with 75% accuracy that it WILL work in Gutsy, though.
<moparisthebest> http://www.howtoforge.com/roll_a_kernel_debian_ubuntu_way Rob125
<d1n0> Cause I have tried with Ubuntu 7.04, Xubuntu 7.04, 7.10 tribe 5 etc.
<moparisthebest> except I didn't check out the kernel sources from the repos like it says
<moparisthebest> I downloaded a vanilla kernel from kernel.org
<moparisthebest> and copied over the .config from the kernel I was running as a starting point
<d1n0> Rob125: you got a hd2400 videocard on your laptop? dont think the mobilty card can be compared to the desktop hd2400
<moparisthebest> d1n0, I have heard of people getting dual screens working, but I don't know what cards they used :/
<Rob125> If you've tried with 7.04, then it definitely doesn't work on Feisty :P -- I can't say for sure, d1n0. All I've got is an Intel Integrated and a Radeon 9600. All I can tell you is whether or not the OS itself has the capacity.
<d1n0> moparisthebest: i've gotten it to work, with nvidia videocard. and i get dual screens to work now too, but ONLY cloned picture on my tv...
<moparisthebest> nvidia cards do work much better under linux than ATI in my experiance, hopefully you can find a way
<DShepherd> 4 days to go
<usser> wow its like christmas
<usser> counting days ;)
<lee_> ehh i found da ooops
<MattRossi> 4 more days...
* Rob125 shrugs.
<MattRossi> Rob125: what, aren't you excited?
<Rob125> It's still too buggy for me to update my production machines.
<MattRossi> Rob125: i've found it fine, but i'm not going to force my opinion onto you anyway
<Rob125> Heh.
<Rob125> I've had problems with X and stuff.
<MattRossi> yeah
<Rob125> I guess I'm just not excited for new releases.
<Rob125> I've been doing this since Dapper.
<MattRossi> actually, i've had problems with X too, but which have _sort_ of been rectified
* MattRossi forgets the bug number
<Rob125> I'm waiting for compiz-fusion to actually develop some useful functionality.
<Rob125> what I'm REALLY excited for is KDE4.0
<earlmred> omg.
<earlmred> watching "talk show"
<earlmred> "and here's a word from our sponsors, who i hear are big on the internet, LEMONPARTY"
* Rob125 is a clueless Canuck and misses the reference.
<earlmred> you've never heard of lemonparty?
<earlmred> google it, it's the first link
<localgod13> earlmred: i hate you so much
<localgod13> so much
<earlmred> localgod13, heh, well, here's the clip i saw on tv: http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/38560/
<earlmred> that will make you feel better
<localgod13> earlmred: goatse
<localgod13> not a chance
* MattRossi is disappointed with earlmred
* earlmred shrugs
<earlmred> you're not a member of the internet community if you haven't seen goatse, tubgirl, or lemonparty
<Rob125> Oh.
<Rob125> In the same sentence as tubgirl?
<Rob125> </pass>
<RoboticTao> My lightscribe is continuously reading after I have upgraded to gusty. If I eject the disk it will immediately close. Any ideas other than disconnecting the drive or reinstalling fiesty?
<cyclonut> hallo all, xrandr treates my VGA output as the primary monitor when something is hooked up to it. Does anyone know a way to make xrandr treat my laptop screen (LVDS) as the primary?
<Rob125> cyclonut: have you tried in system->administration->screens and graphics?
<Rob125> (I don't know if that will resolve it, but it'd be the first place I'd look)
<cyclonut> Rob125: that doesn't achieve what I need
<cyclonut> going through xrandr achieves hotswappability
<cyclonut> i.e. I plug in my external and boom, I've got extended desktop
<Rob125> Ahh, okay. Well, I learn something new every minute.
<Rob125> Can't help you then.
<cyclonut> only sad part is that it treats the external as the primary, moving panels and whatnot over to that monitor
<cyclonut> Rob125: Thanks anyways :)
* Rob125 is away: Up, Up, and Away!
<RoboticTao> Can I install earlier versions of the 2.6 kernel in gusty and also install the nvidia drivers? It doesn't seem to be working for me.
<cyclonut> RoboticTao: I've never had luck with earlier kernels in newer ubuntu's
<cyclonut> however, you may be able to choose from previously installed ones at grub
<RoboticTao> I have a strange kernel bug with my dvd drive in gusty but I have a 2.6.15 kernel installed. However the nvidia driver will no longer work with that kernel in gusty.
<RoboticTao> I don't get the same error with the 2.6.15 kernel btw
<cyclonut> sorry, I dont know enough linux-fu to help you there, RoboticTao
<RoboticTao> cyclonut: I guess I have to cross my fingers and hope they fix it by the release or I'm going to be trying to fix this one for days I think.
<cyclonut> I know how you feel.
<cyclonut> I get random kernel panics still
<cyclonut> I've decided that I am just going to treat this as an experimental install (I upgraded from feisty), instead of starting fresh with gutsy like I normally would
<cyclonut> Ill wait to reformat until hardy comes ous
<RoboticTao> cyclonut: I knew it would most likely break something when I installed it. It's a challenge, there isn't anything on this machine that is critical. My server still runs 6.06 :)
<cyclonut> good idea. see, me? Im a dummy
<cyclonut> this is my development machine
<cyclonut> and yes, I just haaaaaad to upgrade
<RoboticTao> lol, I have the same bug. I just learned the hard way to backup always first
<cyclonut> my reasoning is that this is a laptop, and every new release tends to make leaps and bounds when it comes to lappys
<AlanBShepard70> Should I be nervous that with a fresh install of Gutsy I got a warning "Could not grab mouse" Your system may be infected?
<RoboticTao> I decided that the true benefit to linux is the ability to leave a install untouched for years and it will still be stable and reliable. But the new stuff is always fun.
<cyclonut> aye
<n08l3__> could anyone help in getting the sound working
<n08l3__> I am having intel 82801H sound card
<cyclonut> I like messing about... for example, gutsy has improved battery life, and gotten extended desktop working properly for me
<n08l3__> but no sound
<cyclonut> n08l3__: check your sound sliders
<cyclonut> make sure both are turned up, and the sound is set to use your sound card, not some random one
<n08l3__> i cannot control any of that
<n08l3__> i mean it gave me warning saying that soundcard may not be configured
<LiMaO> AlanBShepard70: infected linux system? that sure is scary =P
<cyclonut> n08l3__: humm. well, is it or is it not
<n08l3__> or no volume control gstreamer plugin is there
<cyclonut> system > pref > sound
<n08l3__> alright i m in the sound
<n08l3__> but there are no slides
<n08l3__> sliders
<n08l3__> and the default mixer is aslo blank
<cyclonut> with no options?
<n08l3__> well I have some options
<cyclonut> ...such as?
<n08l3__> say i click on Test, to test the sound, it said Could not open resource for writing.
<n08l3__> I have 3 tabs in the sound Devices, Sounds, System Beep
<cyclonut> n08l3__: what are you options for default mixer?
<n08l3__> The default mixer is blank, nothing there
<cyclonut> oh, thought you said you had options
<cyclonut> in that case, nothing is installed... which is odd
<n08l3__> yes nothing is installed, i m sorry for that miscommunication
<cyclonut> try sudo apt-get install alsautils
<lee_> LiMaO......guess what.......IF YOUR ON IT WORKS
<LiMaO> what works?
<lee_> smiles sheepishly hee hee
<silent> does anyone here know of a way to get a more current kernel than 22-14
<lee_> that script you sent me
<RoboticTao> silent: compile from source
<n08l3__> cyclonut: It replied E: Couldn't find package alsautils
<Orb125> silent: Download gutsy CD. Install.
<lee_> im opperating it off of the 64 bit
<RoboticTao> silent: use git to download the kernel source
<silent> Orb125, this is gutsy... it runs 22-14
<Orb125> Really?
<Orb125> Nah.
<silent> uname -r
* Orb125 checks now, embarrassed.
<lee_> the key was wipng the drive totally
* silent sighs
<lee_> and reloading
<cyclonut> n08l3__: alsa-utils then
<cyclonut> you may need to do alsa-base as well
<lee_> and saying no to the up dates
<Orb125> Well, I'll be painted blue.
<lee_> its the frigging up dtaes that ws preventing it
<n08l3__> cyclonut: Installed
<silent> RoboticTao, so, as far as compiling the kernel.. all I need to do is ./configure make make install?
<lee_> so your script works with the acceptin of the m player
<lee_> seems to have some contaversy
<cyclonut> n08l3__: try a restart and see if it gets configured
<n08l3__> no actually its already there, i mean the alsa-utils, it just said its already the newest version
<n08l3__> so i just want to said, that its already installed
<lee_> so the questin now is...should i execute the up dates or not after doing this
<RoboticTao> silent: it depends. Check the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<RoboticTao> in ubuntu you will use fakeroot
<lee_> if nothing happens all is ok but..if i lose it then it is the updates
<lee_> so i am up dating..i still have the code ok
<lee_> or the scrpt even though th mplayer is broke , flas and java work
<cyclonut> n08l3__: im not sure atm... its really late any the brain isnt doing what it should
<cyclonut> n08l3__: sorry friend.
<n08l3__> cyclonut: Thanks for trying, i appreciate your help
<lee_> basic summery
<n08l3__> anyways its time to sleep now,i will try it tomorrow,
<n08l3__> Gud nite folks
<lee_> do not update the machine
<lee_> 2: download fire fox
<cyclonut> gnight and g'luck
<lee_> 3: do not open fire fox
<lee_> run the script
<heartsblood> is gProftpd broken in gutsy, or is it completely fubar in all distros?
<lee_> dragging it into the konsole
<lee_> pressenter and answer yes and when the graphical boxes popup...tab to ok then tab to yes
<lee_> eh tab to ok hit enter anthen tab to yes and enter
<lee_> then it goes from there
<lee_> maybe in my frustration i hit no on the second part not sure..but its working in KDE
<Orb125> Okay, time to extricate myself.
<Orb125> NN, folks.
<lee_> iam hitting the hay
<lee_> so LiMaO it works....just the m player parts broken
<lee_> not your fault though lol
<LiMaO> lee_: that's great! i'm happy now =)
<lee_> after follwing a  half a dozen links I think they are pulling it
<LiMaO> lee_: are you a man or a woman?
<lee_> the m player part taht is
<lee_> Iam a man lol
<lee_> and noted for my not giving up lol
<lee_> eh you?
<lee_> any ways I dead dog tired
<lee_> there are 93 updates
<lee_> well merlin has the right idea
<lee_> Bead
<LiMaO> i'm a man too =)
<lee_> I investigated that link heck of a lot of run around though lol...well, lol Iam straight..so Ill shake your hand lol
<LiMaO> and you're right, one should never give up =)
<LiMaO> i'm out to sleep now
<LiMaO> see ya tomorrow
<LiMaO> =)
<lee_> I gues either omit the m player line or we try to find the link
<LiMaO> i'll get a new link tomorrow
<lee_> yeah see if the up dates take it away
<lee_> Bow I know why programmers get the bucks
<lee_> well save for us fre sourcers lol
<lee_> EOL
<lee_> end of Line
<cyclonut> this xrandr thing is gonna drive me nuts
<cyclonut> (arrgh this wheel is driving me nuts)
<wers> is it safe for me to use OpenSync's Feisty Repo on Gutsy?
<Hobbsee> probably not.
<Hobbsee> depends, see if the stuff installs.
<Michae1> hello :) all
<x_> hey folks!  I finally figured out the HDD encryption in the installer.  Pretty sweet!
<Michae1> i have to questions about Ubuntu 7.10 :D
<Michae1> about the video and the surround sound
<x_> The only problem I have after encrypting from install is that the NTFS drive appears on the desktop after install and I can't unmount it :(
<Psi-Jack> Okay. Anyone know how to mess with alsa so I can specifically order my 3 sound devices specifically, instead of randomly having one sound card default over the other? LOL
<Michae1> two*
<wers> Hobbsee, but if the stuff installs, would it be fine or would there be potential side-effects?
<Michae1> is there any encoder for alsa or amarok that mackes stereo to 5.1 channel???
<Michae1> makes
<JenFraggle> can anyone help me to get my wireless working?
<Michae1> use wifi radar
<Michae1> :D
<Hobbsee> wers: there are always potential side-effects when building things with 2 different base versions, and interacting them
<Psi-Jack> Anyone? ;)
<Michae1> JenFraggle--use wifiRadar
<wers> okay. thanks hobsee. I guess, I'm just going to look for debs, but would it be fine if I just install what I need then remove the repo immediately?
<JenFraggle> I use that, doesn't help
<JenFraggle> I've tried 2 different wireless cards but neither can connect
<Mulder> what happensto the specifications targetted for gutsy but dont look likethey're going to get done, but dont have a 'deferred' status on launchpad?
<hylje> they get pushed to gutsy+1
<Mulder> ah
<Mulder> same with the bugs?
<hylje> bugs get fixed in gutsy
<Michae1> gusty is the best :D big fan and user , bye bye win XP forever
<Mulder> i guess  developers have a lot ontheir plate then if they want to get all the launchpad bugs fixed by thursday
<Mulder> still outstanding ones from tribe 6
<x_> I don't think most users can call it quits for Windows just yet.  A lot of "Joe Public" still want to use MSN Messenger.
<x_> With all the features that the original client has
<Mulder> pidgin :)
<Mulder> yeh
<Mulder> whtieboard would be nice
<x_> Pidgin is nice.  But the author keeps holding off on webcam implementation.
<x_> I guess it's no small task.
<AboSamoor> i have a problem with removing ldap-account-manager i got an error which makes dpkg exit with return value (1), so i can't make any updates . this is a thread for the error message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40604/
<usser> x_: try kopete
<jscinoz> Is the version of Azureus in the official repos ever going to be updated? a whole lot of crashes are fixed in the latest version, yet the one in the repo is still outdated
<dave__> It appears that I have a Radeon RV6P  PCI card.  I have to remove the card to get a sucessful boot.   What do I need to do to make card work in gutsy?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<dave__> also I tried installing FluxBox.  But when I boot into fluxbox right click for menu does not work.  So I resort back to xfce
<Psi-Jack> How come asoundconf isn't working in 7.10?  I tried to make it set my default sound card, and.. It's not.
<AboSamoor> how i can make updates without removing a package that makes problems  ?
<JenFraggle> Gutsy seems to have a lot more problems than Feisty did.  I went to Feisty at the beta stage and had no problems.  Gutsy rc on the other hand is problematic.  I'll probably stick with Feisty and go straight to Hardy
<x_> Will Hardy be the spit and polish release?
<ysth1> until just recently, I had both the gnash and nonfree flash mozilla plugins installed, and firefox would use whatever had been most recently installed; now flashplugin-nonfree doesn't seem to get registered with firefox when the gnash plugin is installed
<ysth1> is this intentional, I wonder?
<joakim-> "nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so"  might help ysth1
<ysth1> where's nspluginwrapper?
<joakim-> oh that is for 64 bit :)
<joakim-> sorry
<joakim-> i have no idea
<joakim-> i had a similar problem and had to manually install the flashplugin
<ysth1> uninstalling the gnash and installing the flash plugin works; it's just an extra step.
<thomas> I just update to gutsy, thougt dist upgrade in adept and now some of my (fn) shortkeys on my laptop don't work anymore
<thomas> through*
<ysth1> anyway, thanks, joakim
<flavia> hi, how do I enable multimedia codecs in kubuntu? In feisty I used to enable the medibuntu repository, but right now there isn't a gutsy repo
<hangthedj> flavia, try 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras'
<hangthedj> for amarok mp3 i think you need libxine1-ffmpeg
<Ramy> i cannot remove ldap-account-manager  package because i cannot restart apache 2 , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40604/ . can anyone help me please ?!!!
<flavia> hangthedj: nice thanks, what about libdecss, is it in the restricted-extras?
<thomas> anyone an idea how i can get my laptop specific hotkeys to work (the fn keys), they worked perfectly in feisty but some died after upgrade to gutsy
<hangthedj> flavia, do you mean libdvdcss?
<hangthedj> thomas, what kind of laptop do you have?
<flavia> hangthedj: yes, that should be it :)
<hangthedj> flavia, right now, i'm using the feisty repo on medibuntu and it works fine.
<thomas> hangthedj: toshiba sattelite A200-1k8
<hangthedj> on a desktop and a laptop
<flavia> hangthedj: ok I just read on the forum that there is a medibuntu gutsy repository
<hangthedj> thomas, i have a toshiba sattelite a135-a...something rather.  are all the Fn keys not working?
<hangthedj> i found that i had to manually edit what apps did what with the specific keys.
<thomas> hangthedj:  no only some of them, like the brightness hotkeys
<hangthedj> Kmilo is a piece of ...
<thomas> hangthedj: they stopped working
<kishan> hi i just installed gusty and open office crashes when i start it any help or ideas
<thomas> hangthedj: and i'm using same vga driver
<thomas> hangthedj: brb
<hangthedj> thomas, i haven't figured out the brightness hotkeys yet for gutsy... unfortunetly, cause before i upgraded it was all the way down.
<hangthedj> so my monitor is dim.  i tried changed it in /proc, but it wouldn't work
<hangthedj> kishan, what part of openoffice?
<kishan> writer
<kishan> X-Error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<kishan>         Major opcode: 53 (X_CreatePixmap)
<kishan>         Resource ID:  0x40002b2
<kishan>         Serial No:    3576 (3576)
<kishan> These errors are reported asynchronously,
<kishan> set environment variable SAL_SYNCHRONIZE to 1 to help debugging
<kishan> this is the error
<hangthedj> I'm new to this channel, but i'm sure somebody has said this before :
<webulator70> does anyone notice nautilus in gutsy cant preview audio like it did in feisty?
<hangthedj> if your stuck on gutsy... try searching on https://bugs.launchpad.net
<hangthedj> if your serious about linux and ubuntu, setup an account, it gets you an account on launchpad.net and ubuntuforums.org
<kishan> yes yes i didthat
<kishan> do u want me file a bug report
<hangthedj> even adding something that says, my ubuntu computer doesn't work because, helps the linux community grow! ;)
<hangthedj> kishan, if you can't find one.  post one.
<hangthedj> :D
<kishan> okok thanks
<hangthedj> i don't know much about openoffice, i use koffice..
<thomas> hangthedj: any more insights in the fn key problem?
* hangthedj kubuntu gutsy
* thomas has to go and make some foor
<thomas> food
<flavia> one more question: how come firefox is still in english even though I have installed the italian locale?
<hangthedj> thomas, they have a couple days.. ;)  feisty worked fine as far as hotkeys, gutsy.. the first update, screen brightness worked.. last update.. doesn't.
<hangthedj> flavia, i'm sure its an option
<hangthedj> flavia, go to edit -> preferences -> content -> and click advanced in the fonts and colors -> default character encoding
<hangthedj> i think
<hit> can anyone tell me why i don't have any sound in firefox with flash anymore?
<hangthedj> no i guess not.
<hangthedj> flavia, i'm installing the italian language, to see.. i don't speak any language but english, and i'm really not very good at that.
<hangthedj> flavia, go to edit -> preferences -> advanced -> Languages
<dantje> I'm trying to install Gutsy RC on a Samsung v25 laptop, but only see a black screen ("boot: live acpi=off napic nolapic vga=771") Feisty used to work. What am I missing?
<flavia> hangthedj: got it, thanks a lot
<hangthedj> flavia, np, hey now i'm browsing in italian!  nothing makes any sense to me, so i'll change back.
<er> hi :)
<er> any virtual box users here?
<hangthedj> !hi | er
<ubotu> er: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<er> hey ubotu
<er> the friendly channel bot
<watchme> hi all
<watchme> I've got a question about gutsy and the keyboard settings....
<hangthedj> er, in my opinion the best way to get virtualbox working is to go to the virtualbox website and get the gutsy package.
<er> i just installed kubuntu 7.10 RC and would like to set up "virtualbox". How can i add the sources? thanks :)
<hangthedj> er, thats what i did.  i think they must have just added it to the repos
<er> yes, i can see virtualbox-ose
<er> and server/client packages
<er> but vbox complains ....  needs kernel sources
<ephracis> Hi.
<hangthedj> er, download the package from virtualbox.org then 'sudo dpkg -i virtualbox-package.deb
<er> cool! thanks man :)
<watchme> I 've got an english Keyboard. But as a germen citizen, I sometimes need the Letters called "Umlaute". Before gutsy I solved this, by adding a few lines to a .xmodmap and load it by default. But with Gutsy this method seems not to work :( does anyone have an idea, how I can get my xmodmap working? thx
<ephracis> I have a network with two computer, running Gutsy RC. I connected a printer to one of them via USB and it worked fine. But now I want to share it to the other gutsy computer.
<hangthedj> er, 'apt-get install linux-headers-generic'
<er> libgettextlib-0.16.1.so (how can i install this because i need to use blender) thanks :)
<er> thanks gangthedj :)
<watchme> or better: how can I disable this windows-lookalike-keyboard-settings-tool ?
<hangthedj> er, try 'aptitude search libgettext'
<hangthedj> and install the package you need.
<hangthedj> looks like a ruby header
<er> ok, thanks :)
<Muhammad7> I can't enable desktop effects :( after I restored Xserver
<er> GOOD news :) kubuntu just won my heart :) blender (latest linux build from graphicsall.org is up and running) THanks hangthedj!
<kritzstapf> i need to reinstall my ubuntu and im thinking of using gutsy instead of feisty, is it safe for daily use at this point of developement?
<Muhammad3> I can't enable desktop effects after I had restored Xserver :(
<Muhammad3> please help me
<stefg> kritzstapf: no... gutsy has serious issues still
<er> VirtualBox kernel driver - how do i install this?
<watchme> I think I will put gutsy where it belongs.. :(
<weltall> the 64bit screen power off on splash logo is still there :S
<er> stefg: like what?
<watchme> er: read My post above
<er> k
<watchme> a non working keboard sucks :)
<er> oh, the keyboard thing
<er> das ist nicht gut ;)
<watchme> and no way to get rid of the Tool
<Muhammad3> I can't enable desktop effects after I had restored Xserver :(
<stefg> er, consoles not working is the most obvious... myriads... it's just not ready for release, but i know that ubuntu won't care, and release it unfinished
<watchme> ;)
<er> i'm returning to the ubuntu family after a long brake and hope that this time, it will be better
<watchme> er: to have only "Wizards" for everything was my major reason for leaving MS Windows... :D
<davidw> consoles don't work?
<Muhammad3> I can't enable desktop effects after I had restored Xserver :(
<stefg> er, so honestly speaking gutsy is a release to skip, like edgy was... or at least wait until December to touch it
<er> watchme: i deleted xp and want kubuntu as my major os but i need virtualbox for one app (work releated)
<Muhammad3> I can't enable desktop effects after I had restored Xserver :(
<er> stefg: so far, it looks ok (Besides the menu being screwed up with lots of additional text)
<Muhammad3> help please
<watchme> Muhammad3: reinstall :D
<stefg> er, YMMV. With me not even the stock kernel works (on 3 year old hardware, chosen for linux-compatibility) ..:-(
<er> i have everything working, even on the laptop
<pvh> Over the last few days my wifi has started mysteriously disconnecting from the network after an hour or two of use.
<stefg> er; so boot with vga=791 and ctrl-f1 to a console
<pvh> Nothing I can find will reconnect, and the network use light flickers disconcertingly.
<pvh> Only rebooting gets me back online.
<Muhammad3> watchme:  you are kidding right ? ??? :D
<er> 7.04 could not deal with my wireless (ipw2200) so i used pclinuxos instead (but i need python2.5 for work)
<watchme> maybe ;)
<watchme> at least this should be the option, that works perfectly
<NullNone> I have  installed Ubuntu 7.10 and have a little problem:)
<NullNone> when i am trying to do  sudo route add -host 195.22.112.12 gw 10.0.10.1 dev eth0
<NullNone> it failes with message SIOCADDRT: No such process
<NullNone> Can someone help me?
<er> now 7.10 RC seams fine. The wireless works and i have blender and recordmydesktop. All i need to be a happy camper
<er> :)
<Muhammad3> watchme: can you tell me how to reinstall it again ?
<watchme> just plug the CD into your drive, boot from it and klick on "Install" ??!??!??!?!?!?!?
<er> muhamad, you'd have to boot off of the CD
<Muhammad3> er: you mean install Ubuntu again :(
<er> now i'm curious ... anyone running 7.10 RC (besides me)?
<davidw> I'm installing it
<er> Muhammad3: it only takes a few minutes
<davidw> stefg, did you report the bugs?
<JenFraggle> I'm running it but am thinking of going back to feisty.  no wireless is not a feature i like on a laptop
<er> Jen, i hear you
<Muhammad3> is there is any other solution ?
<er> i had the same problem with 7.04
<level1> hi, guidance-power-manager for kde may be causing some annoyances for me.  I can't prevent it starting on startup, how do I do that?
<NullNone> If i installed Ubuntu 7.10 Beta and all updated to it is this the same as installing 7.10 RC?
<stefg> davidw: sure.... but that doesn't mean that they are fixed in time... the 'no tty'-bug is a big thread in LP , and i find it a shame that such major and obvious (and actually easily fixable) bugs make int o something called a release
<davidw> JenFraggle, no wireless??!
<er> NullNone: it should be
<Muhammad3> er: is there is any other solution ?
<er> Muhammad3: I am not sure (i'm new to all of this myself)
<Muhammad3> er: :) like me
<er> yikes, it's 3 am ... time flies
<Muhammad3> er: ok thx for help
<JenFraggle> Tried 2 different wireless adaptors, 1 usb and 1 pcmcia but neither work
<NullNone> Does somebody knows what mean SIOCADDRT: No such process error when running route utility?
<JenFraggle> was using the usb fine on feisty
<stefg> NullNone: your network interface isn't there
<Muhammad3> er: I will check Ubuntu effects chat room
<er> good idea :)
<Muhammad3> C ya all
<er> ciao M
<NullNone> stefg: my ethernet card is /dev/eth0 and in Debian Ethch that command runs ok. (" sudo route add -host 195.22.112.12 gw 10.0.10.1 dev eth0")
<er> nite all .... i'll be back one day :)
<stefg> NullNone: chances are either your interface is eth1 now, or that network manager busts your conf
<darkstar61> hi all... i had dwloaded the rc from two different mirrors (italian and french) and im getting a wrong md5sum... someone else is aware of this?
<watchme> YEAH!
<NullNone> stefg: NetworkManager is running. Is there some way to add route using it?
<watchme> MY SAP SERVER IS RUNNING UNDER UBUNTU GUSTY!
<stefg> NullNone: NetworkManager and avahi are the first things i purge on a fresh install, so i don't know
<NullNone> stefg: Thanks
<darrend> wq
<NullNone> stefg: Mayby it is very funny, but there is a switch in NetworkManager applet (rouming, dhcp, manual). And when i switched to DHCP, route command executed ok ;-)
<NullNone> Now my network works ok :)
<emonkey-p> Is there anybody who already uses the kde 3.94 packages?
* emonkey-p has some problems with it ... first I don't finde the x86 package of kde4base, only the sparc and powerpc
<geser> emonkey-p: it still needs building
<emonkey-p> ah ok...  then I'll have a bit more patient
<vbgunz> I downloaded the gibbon alternate cd today, the latest snapshot. I know it's not final but wow, it is the most buggy ubuntu I've ever worked with yet :(
<vbgunz> how in the world can the devs handle these bugs with only days left till final?
<geser> vbgunz: what problems to you have?
<vbgunz> gdm is at a very low res, the accounts are not. enabling effects once on any account, only make effects available to that account only. turning them off, will never get them back on without a reboot. the wireless network icon shows a connection but nothing is connected :(
<vbgunz> also when you first log in, I can see memory cards and sticks, and usb drives on the desktop but when switching accounts, I only see a Windows partition... no usb sticks, cards or anything else
<Seeker`> vbgunz: Do you mean if you enable the effects on one account, noone else can enable them?
<vbgunz> true
<vbgunz> and if you disable them, the only way to get it back is to reboot
<vbgunz> I didn't try restarting x though that may work
<vbgunz> I've done this plenty of times and really know how to set up my wireless card but the wireless network manager refuses to accept my password. when I thought I got it to work and the icon in the panel showed as if I had a connection, pidgin, firefox would not connect to the net. it is as if I have no connection
<omha> hey
<vbgunz> the reason why I am reallu curious if the devs can solve this is because these are almost the ***only*** applications I've tinkered with so far on gutsy...
<omha> whats the default password to eBox?
<Seeker`> vbgunz: how do you try to disable them?
<vbgunz> in other words, 99% of the apps I touched so far are broken :/
<Seeker`> omha: ebox
<vbgunz> disable? compiz?
<Seeker`> yeah
<vbgunz> system > preferences > appearance > visual effects
<omha> Seeker`, thanks
<vbgunz> I got the net connection going
<zengen> Does anyone know how to use a package from the repos to replace a damaged packaged on the alternate install iso from a terminal in the installer?
<zengen> Or, if it's even possible?
<Seeker`> zengen: "damaged" package?
<zengen> A package that fails it's hash check.
<Seeker`> does the CD pass the check you can do when you first boot?
<vbgunz> is there a way to get the icons on the desktop for memory cards and usb devices to who up on another account. as far as I am concerned both accounts have the exact same privileges. the only thing is, the second account to log in does not have access to them
<zengen> No, 2 packages fail.
<Seeker`> that tends to imply that the CD is faulty
<zengen> I thought that, too, but then I remembered I used the same cd to instal on this computer yesterday.  Just wondered if I could try replacing the 2 packages during the install.
<Seeker`> i'm not sure. Did the CD get scratched or anything?
<zengen> Not that I can see.  And the same 2 packages failed before I installed on this one yesterday.  It installed without any problems, though.
<Seeker`> i'd check the md5 of the iso you used, and reburn it, see if that fixes it
<zengen> That's odd, too.  The iso file itself passes, but if I extract the files to the hard drive those packages fail.  I'm about halfway through downloading another copy.
<Seeker`> :s
<vbgunz> I've been meaning to ask this... is it possible to let an unprivileged account install anything they wish without actually infecting the main system? is this possible in any way?
<FallenHitokiri> i've copied a handler for deskbar to /usr/lib/deskbar-applet/modules-2.20-compatible but it is not recognized (and no .pyc was created). after that I moved it to .gnome2/deskbar-applet/modules2-20-compatible and .pyc was created but i cannot select it in the preferences of deskbar-applet. someone a idea how I can use it?
<savvas> vbgunz: well.. you could allow them to use sudo in /etc/sudoers and restrict them to use some applications
<FallenHitokiri> vbgunz: yeah if they install it to their local directory, why not?
<vbgunz> but they need sudo to install anything from the repos.
<vbgunz> I don't wish to grant them sudo but at the same time do not wish to be pestered a dozen times to install something
<savvas> lol
<FallenHitokiri> vbgunz: oh you want the repos,...
<savvas> vbgunz: as I said, you can RESTRICT them to some applications
<FallenHitokiri> vbgunz: give every user their own vserver? (they doesn't take much performance)
<vbgunz> I am at a lost as to what to google for in this regards, can ya help out with a link to more info ?
<Seeker`> vbgunz: I have no idea if this is right, but would chroot be the sort of thing you need?
<vbgunz> not sure
<savvas> chroot can restrict them to specific folders
<hmusche> vbgunz: do the users have graphical login? or is it just remote login?
<Hobbsee> vbgunz: chroot, and then bindmount their home dir.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> bit nasty for X stuff, though
* savvas still votes for: man sudoers
<Hobbsee> savvas: have you considered making them use virtualbox or something?
<vbgunz> I just have an account to a kid. this kid likes to experiment and I doubt anything in the repos is really harmful. rather than limit the kids experience I'd like to allow him to install anything he wants... just not on the main system
<vbgunz> local login, graphical
<Hobbsee> oh, you can screw up with the stuff in the reops
<Hobbsee> if you decide to purge bits, etc
<savvas> Hobbsee: it's not me who wants to use it :P
<Hobbsee> well, yeah :P
<Seeker`> vbgunz: Use qemu, and tell him he can do anything he likes in there
<vbgunz> yeah but without sudo powers, what much can they do but be pestered with password boxes or worse, nothing? at least that is what I am thinking
<vbgunz> Seeker, so true
<savvas> vbgunz: then they have to compile it themselves, or use a virtual machine as everyone says. Virtualbox takes 20 seconds to install, and it's almost automatic
<vbgunz> is vbox in the repos now?
<savvas> dunno, www.virtualbox.org
<savvas> you have a deb package for ubuntu there
* Hobbsee likes virtualbox
<Hobbsee> configure it so that he has auto-sudo rights.  *shrug*
<vbgunz> I have vbox on kubuntu, this install is for my wife and I plan on helping a friend out soon who has kids... just he never been on linux and the password box though I love it, I don't think I'll be able to convince him, that when 1 of his 5 kids will need him to install stuff :/
<savvas> parental ubuntu.. pubuntu :)
<savvas> nice name :P
<level1_> I've been having some real annoying problem with alsa in every version of linux I've ever used.  Basically, I alsa does some weird stuff with LFE that makes it difficult to use mute
<vbgunz> heh
<vbgunz> anybuntu needs some extremely strong parental/user control wizards, guis, fine tuned controls
<vbgunz> how do I get the gdm login screen to show up at 1280x1024?
<soul9> Hi everyone
<soul9> anyone got their desktop to disappear following latest updates?
<soul9> I've got a black background instead of mu usual desktop
<savvas> soul9: alt-f2 and type: killall nautilus
<soul9> doesn't seem to help any
<soul9> oh, nautilus wasn't actually running I think
<soul9> I just started it and my desktop appeared
<savvas> soul9: then alt-f2 and try type "nautilus"
<soul9> yep
<soul9> that worked
<savvas> nautilus is the app for the desktop, hopefully that should fix it
<savvas> the gnome panels are ok?
<soul9> so should I add that to my session or should this be fixed by an update?
<soul9> no, not all of them
<soul9> oh, yes
<savvas> soul9: try reboot
<soul9> yes, the panel applets seem to work fine
<tech0007> hi everyone
<flavia> hi, is amule crashing when downloading the server list a known problem?
<vbgunz> anybody know how to fix the gdm resolution?
<vbgunz> it is currently lower than I think it should be
<Seeker`> vbgunz: I think it needs to be set in oyur xorg.conf
<vbgunz> I think so too, something about virtual maybe, am googling to no avail
<Seeker`> by gdm, do you mean the login screen?
<vbgunz> got it I think
<savvas> vbgunz: try limit the modes to only 1280x1024
<vbgunz> yeah
<Seeker`> vbgunz: What does your "Screen" section say?
<vbgunz> not sure
<vbgunz> I'll check
<vbgunz> just had modes, 1280, 1024, 800, etc
<Psi-Jack> Anyone here know how it's possible, for my USB headset, to have IT's volume buttons control the headset volume instead of the default sound master volume?
<Seeker`> vbgunz: Can you pastebin what it says?
<vbgunz> Seeker`: yeah, one sec, this is on another machine
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> Is there a way for a package to modify the bashrc scripts?
<jussi01> JohnFlux: IIRC they are in ~/.bashrc
<JohnFlux> In particular:  I wrote a bash function to do autocomplete for qdbus
<jussi01> but I m not certain of that
<JohnFlux> So it would be nice to 'install' this function when you install qdbus
<JohnFlux> but I'm not sure if there's a nice place for a package to just drop in a file
<HetaUma> is there any known issue with vncviewer? I run it and can't type in the host address
<fyrestrtr> HetaUma: are you running it with screen effects?
<fyrestrtr> JohnFlux: probably editing /etc/bash.bashrc would do the trick.
<HetaUma> fyrestrtr, yeap
<JohnFlux> fyrestrtr: hum, seems dodgy for an installer to do that though
<fyrestrtr> HetaUma: try disabling effects.
<fyrestrtr> JohnFlux: I agree.
<vbgunz> http://www.pastey.net/75290
<fyrestrtr> JohnFlux: you could add your aliases/autocomplete stuff to a file, place it in /etc/yourpackagename/foo and print instructions for users to source the file if they want autocompletion.
<Seeker`> vbgunz: Create a backup, and remove all resolutinos apart from what you want?
<HetaUma> fyrestrtr, yeap it worked. ty. I imagine tho they are planning to fix it right ?
<vbgunz> i can try
<fyrestrtr> wow this is some sour coffee
<savvas> JohnFlux: what fyrestrtr said, you also have /etc/bash_completion and /etc/bash_completion.d/ :)
<JohnFlux> just looking at that now
<bintut> hhmmm.. xen is not yet updated to 3.1.1?  :(
<JohnFlux> hmm it does seem possible to just drop the file in /etc/bash_completion.d/
<fyrestrtr> HetaUma: I'm not sure; as I have faced this issue with other programs as well.
<fyrestrtr> HetaUma: I just disable effects when I'm in 'work mode'.
<HetaUma> fyrestrtr, I guess it's due to java
<fyrestrtr> HetaUma: in other words, this is not an issue that is local to vncviewer
<fyrestrtr> yes, it is. There is a work around for it though.
<vbgunz> nope, removing all resolutions other than 1280x1024 did not solve the gdm lower resolution issue :(
<JohnFlux> savvas: although it's all disabled by default :(
<JohnFlux> savvas: I wonder why that is
<vbgunz> its cool, I will have to look into this later, hopefully I'll get it fixed soon enough :)
<Arafangion> Hey, any Upstart gurus here/
<penguincentral> no
<Arafangion> I just want to see why Upstart (specifically logd) doesn't work.
<Arafangion> penguincentral: Damn enter key decided to depress too early. :(
* penguincentral forgives Arafangion and gives him a cookie
<fyrestrtr> HetaUma: if you really want it to work with desktop effects, there are work arounds.
<Arafangion> I've tried to strace it, and ti appears that the connect to the anonymous namespace /com/ubuntu/logd (Pretty sure that's what it was), resulted in an EADDRINUSE.
<Arafangion> And since I called logd manually from the console, after starting the kernel with init=/bin/bash, I'm wondering how the heck that can happen?
* Arafangion thanks penguincentral for the cookie, quietly passing it to someone else, who knows how many people have touched channel-cookies. ;)
<penguincentral> :)
<penguincentral> it's chocolate ;)
<Arafangion> penguincentral: Ahh, so it's brown and therefore can't tell if it's actually dirty?
<penguincentral> Arafangion: yep
* penguincentral can't satisfy Arafangion 
<Arafangion> penguincentral: And I'll bet it's poisoned.
<Arafangion> penguincentral: I'm allergic to milk, you know!
* penguincentral doesn't do poison
<penguincentral> Arafangion: sorry
<Arafangion> penguincentral: Just so you know, I'll be paying particular attention to you if you ever come near food again!
<penguincentral> lol
<Arafangion> Anyone ELSE familiar with Upstart?
<penguincentral> google is your friend...
<Arafangion> (You know, that program that allows Ubuntu to boot?)
<Arafangion> penguincentral: Try it, see what docs you can find. ;)
<penguincentral> now i know what Upstart is
<penguincentral> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Hobbsee> source code probably says a fair bit.  *shrug*
* penguincentral bets that Arafangion knows about that website
<Hobbsee> keybuk may be around to debug that with you sometime during the week.  or the week after, more likely.
<mc44> Hobbsee: no one documents source code ;P
<webulator70> i think me and a few others found a fix for a bug in nautilus on gutsy and id like to see if someone here can try it out too, any takers?
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: what is the bug?
<Arafangion> Hobbsee: Yes, the source code has a fancy comment that basically says "We use the anonymous namespace here".
<Pete__> Does anyone else find Konqueror in gusty slow to resolve sites? (Firefox works fine, entering ip addresses in Konqueror works fine)
<Hobbsee> oh yay
<Arafangion> penguincentral: Click on the documentation link, and let me know what you find.
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: one that feisty sort of had too but its worse here, mouse over sound previewing
<penguincentral> Arafangion: what documentation link?
<webulator70> i have it going now and i know how i got it going but i cant backtrack to reproduce the problem and formatting is to tedious if it can be avoided
<fyrestrtr> Pete__: are your dns servers okay?
<Arafangion> penguincentral: Exactly. ;)
<penguincentral> Arafangion: i see
<fyrestrtr> Pete__: ff might be looking up cached results.
<Pete__> fyrestrtr: Yes, feisty still works fine, dig works fine
* penguincentral is oblivious to upstart anyway
<Arafangion> penguincentral: Actually, it's possible to find documentation on Upstart, but unfortunately it's almost completely just titles and section headers - with no content!
<penguincentral> heh
<webulator70> any takers with testing this fix out?
<Arafangion> webulator70: Can you reproduce the issues with a particular live cd?
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: how to reproduce the bug?
<webulator70> Arafangion:  havent tried yet as id really rather not restart for the time being
<webulator70> ive got some things going on
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: if your on gutsy and you mouse over an audio file does it show a bubble?
<webulator70> (this is about more then just the bubble so bear with me please)
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: no
<xjkx> ubuntu's old versions (until 7.04) do not work for me, they claim i have I/O errors and don't boot the livecd, i suppose that it does not have the proper module to " IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  5513 [IDE] ". On other systems i had this I/O errors too, i solved it after i recompiled the kernel, thats why i am sure about the reason, question is, how does gutsy support me?
<Pete__> Ugh, what is going on with konqueror, this is annoying
<webulator70>  fyrestrtr: good, then im sure its a univeral gutsy bug, everyones in that boat... ok now to solve it
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: to be honest, I never had a bubble in fiesty.
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: can you please try to install these to packages:
<xjkx> the other systems i meant other distributions, and even though they gave that I/O errors, at least i could install the system, so i could compile the kernel. But ubuntu does not let me install it, it sumply does not boot
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: thats fine its messed in feisty too
<fyrestrtr> okay
<fyrestrtr> xjkx: have you tried the alternate cd?
<Pete__> Doesn't seem to be my nameserver
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: pulseaudio-esound-compat and the pulseaudio it needs
<webulator70> can you please install these?
<fyrestrtr> okay
<xjkx> fyrestrtr, no
<fyrestrtr> xjkx: try that.
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: thanks now after they are done, can you close any nautilus windows , open one wiht a sound file and mouse over it?
<xjkx> fyrestrtr, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download where
<xjkx> also, where isgutsy?
<fyrestrtr> !alternate | xjkx
<ubotu> xjkx: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<xjkx> fyrestrtr, i know what it is, not where it is
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: I get the bubble now.
<fyrestrtr> xjkx: at the download page, there is an option to download the alternate cd.
<webulator70> fyrestrtr:  still no sound correct?
<fyrestrtr> xjkx: its a check box.
<RivaeAerya> is it safe to update to kubuntu gutsy now?
<xjkx> uhmm
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: no sound; but I have a bubble.
<RivaeAerya> is it safe to update to kubuntu gutsy now?
<daekdroom> RivaeAerya: Gutsy is stable enough.
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: ok now can you go into edit/preferences in nautilus, then go to the preview tab and set sound files to always?
<daekdroom> I don't know about KDE but Ubuntu itself is stable.
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: okay, done.
<RivaeAerya> daekdroom: hmm and what bugs are there?
<webulator70> oh btw does esound-common comes with feisty?
<webulator70> its crucial that i know if it does or not
<fyrestrtr> by comes do you mean installed by default?
<webulator70> yes
<Pete__> Right, I'm going to reinstall again, see if it makes any difference.
<fyrestrtr> still no sound.
<webulator70> sorry, gutsy i mean
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: ok, thats fine, now can you install mpg321 from apt?
<daekdroom> RivaeAerya: I have no idea. Almost any package has bugs, no? (even in stable versions..)
<RivaeAerya> daekdroom: hmm and what bugs are there?
<RivaeAerya> oops
<murlidhar> my start up takes a good 5minutes with nothing on the screen till the login windows .
<RivaeAerya> daekdroom: ok
<xjkx> fyrestrtr, is there a documment help for alternate cd install ?
<fyrestrtr> xjkx: yes, its in the wiki.
<fyrestrtr> murlidhar: did you upgrade or do a clean install?
<xjkx> !wiki alternate install
<murlidhar> fyrestrtr: upgrade
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: okay done.
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: and now it works :)
<jenofonte> (topic
<webulator70> fyrestrtr:  install sox for .wav and vorbis-tools for .ogg files to preview too :)
<webulator70> fyrestrtr:  only one problem now? wich files made it work? its hard to tell since there are so many extra libs and whatnot that installed
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: you should add this to the wiki, I normally disable previews in nautilus.
<RivaeAerya> What advantages does Gutsy have over Feisty?
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: after install mpg321 it works.
<fyrestrtr> RivaeAerya: updated core programs, integrated desktop effects, better printing.
<RivaeAerya> fyrestrtr: and Kubuntu Gutsy?
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: thats good but where there any dependancies with those things i asked you to install?
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: yes, tons.
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: I can pastebin it if you want.
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: and the trick now is to find out which ones are the ones that matter
<fyrestrtr> as i have it in the buffer.
<murlidhar> my start up takes a good 5minutes with nothing on the screen till the login windows .
<fyrestrtr> RivaeAerya: I am not sure, as I don't use kubuntu.
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: sure if you want, the prob is, if we uninstall those things now it will still show a bubble making it hard to reproduce
<fyrestrtr> murlidhar: did you do an upgrade or a clean install.
<RivaeAerya> fyrestrtr: where can i find out?
<murlidhar> fyrestrtr: upgrade
<fyrestrtr> murlidhar: what video card do you have?
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: well, I can tell you easily.
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: after the first install, I got the bubble. After the second install, I got sound.
<murlidhar> fyrestrtr: the in built of intel 845
<daekdroom> RivaeAerya: Better printing support, less bugs (atleast in official release) and such stuff.
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: but what files in that whole list of dependencies where responsible for making it go?
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: and I bet this bad coffee that it is "libgstreamer-plugins-pulse0.10-0" that is required.
<RivaeAerya> daekdroom: and in Kubuntu?
<daekdroom> RivaeAerya: But that's about kubuntu
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: ah, thats a start
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: required for the bubble to show?
<daekdroom> RivaeAerya: Everything that wasn't limited by the change of GNOME to KDE is still applied to Kubuntu =P
<fyrestrtr> as iirc nautilus uses gstreamer; because video files that have no gstreamer codec install will not show previews.
<RivaeAerya> daekdroom: hmm.. better printing support, okay, that's just what i need.. and what else? better videocard support? better hardware support?
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: yes.
<RivaeAerya> better browser? better firefox?
<daekdroom> RivaeAerya: New Kernel = better hardware support.
<RivaeAerya> better konqueror?
<fyrestrtr> RivaeAerya: why don't you go and read the website.
<fyrestrtr> RivaeAerya: all this is mentioned there.
<RivaeAerya> fyrestrtr: link me, please :)
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: the odd thing is now that ive uninstalled tha i still see the bubble
<murlidhar> fyrestrtr: last time in feisty somebody told me to modify in the grub menu to by pressing e and removing some word which i don't remember right now
<fyrestrtr> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: ive uninstalled everything i had before and i see the bubble still
<fyrestrtr> RivaeAerya: there you are
<murlidhar> fyrestrtr: this time i have gutsy
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: but on a fresh install, there is no bubble for everyone i talk to
<RivaeAerya> fyrestrtr: and where can i find the info?
<RivaeAerya> there's only a download link and the release schedule
<RivaeAerya> and goals
<fyrestrtr> RivaeAerya: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon
<dennda> Hi there. Any idea why suspend2ram still doesn't always work? (screen is not turned on again) - Any ideas how to fix it?
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: uninstall these> libsamplerate0 pulseaudio pulseaudio-esound-compat
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: with --purge
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: i already did before talking to you
<fyrestrtr> hrmm.
<daekdroom> Hm. Rythmbox is bugged here, is there another audio player that i can use?
<RivaeAerya> fyrestrtr: there's no info t here
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: that definatly fixes it but why would it not unfix on uninstall
<daekdroom> RivaeAerya: That's valid to Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu (except GNOME related stuff)
<RivaeAerya> daekdroom: what'svalid to that?
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: if I had to guess; I think that installing it probably creates a symlink somewhere to the necessary libs for nautilus, and uninstalling doesn't delete the symlink.
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: its almost as if it overwrites a problem file or gconf key and leaves it in a working state after uninstall
<Arafangion> Bleh, why don't people in here understand Ubuntu's *own* init program?
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: but just stabbing in the dark.
<daekdroom> RivaeAerya: What is said in that webpage is valid to Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu Gusty.
<RivaeAerya> daekdroom: there's only this:
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: an easy way to figure it out is to do a search for all changed files before and after install.
<mc44> RivaeAerya: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc
<xjkx> is it safe to use the release candidate?
<RivaeAerya> The name "Gutsy Gibbon" was announced [WWW]  in the mailing lists by MarkShuttleworth.
<RivaeAerya>  Gutsy goals are recorded in [WWW]  Launchpad.
<RivaeAerya>  download link : [WWW]  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: your stabbing in the same direction i am, and this makes me want to somehow get a hold of a dev that codes nautilus on ubuntu
<RivaeAerya> mc44: thanks :)
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: then compare it to the files that are changed after uninstalling. The culprit file will not have its modtime changed.
<daekdroom> xjkx: It's not too buggy.
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: how do i do this?
<daekdroom> xjkx: But you might not want to install it in a workstation computer
<xjkx> all i fear is to lose data, if its not going to happen i should be ok
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: I seem to recall a utility that scans for filesystem changes.
<xjkx> is it safe in terms of what i said?
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: but a hack would be to diff the output of find before and after the changes (using a modtime filter on find)
<daekdroom> xjkx: If you do know how to install it without losing data i think there's no problem.
<xjkx> :)
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: hmmm
<xjkx> is this the first rc?
<daekdroom> yes.
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: is there any dev i could  contact about this seeing is how this is boredering on what i can and cant do?
<webulator70> *as how
<penguincentral> if I have done _all_ updates, then I should have rc running
<penguincentral> right?
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: I would ask in the gnome channel first, they may be able to tell you the file that is responsible for the bubble.
<xjkx> daekdroom, is it comming out this month or there are comming more rcs?
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: i understand what your telling me to do full well but i dont know how to do it
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: ok, sounds good, and thats just #gnome on this server?
<daekdroom> xjkx: as i know the official release is 4 days ahead
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: oh, and the utility is fschange ( http://stefan.buettcher.org/cs/fschange/index.html )
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: I believe so.
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: fschange, thanks, ill try to do what i can
<xjkx> daekdroom, 4 days to come out ? is it what you mean with "ahead?" ah ! then i won't install the RC today, that makes no sense
<fyrestrtr> xjkx: I would suggest you do it today; as on the day of release the servers will be overloaded. So, if you install RC now, you will just download any updates on release day, which will reduce the amount of stuff you need to download to bring you up to date.
<daekdroom> xjkx: yes that's what i meant
<squidy> hi.. is anyone here using dolphin in kubuntu? i've copied my personalized menus from konqueror to dolphin servicemenus folder, but nothing appears..
<IdleOne> xjkx: best to install today and then just do the few updates on the day of release. like fyrestrtr said servers will get hammered on the 18
<xjkx> what would i need on rc to get it to be release? apt-get dist-upgrade only?
<daekdroom> I have to download updates almost 2 times per day here. T_T
<IdleOne> xjkx: yes
<xjkx> :D ok :)
<webulator70> hmm maybe i can save some times and ask another person to try it with fyrestrtr:
<webulator70> erm.. with fschage i mean
<murlidhar> my booting takes place a good 5 minutes even my windows takes 1.50 min to boot . what is the problem
<penguincentral> IdleOne, xjkx, and anyone else who cares to read: When my friend was downloading the updates for edgy to feisty on the first day, i chatted to him for a bit.  he was saying that the servers were _really_ slow
<webulator70> does anyone here have a moment to help squash a gutsy bug?
* penguincentral has a bug, but forgets the number
<daekdroom> penguincentral: but it's way better to download some packages in a slow speed than a big ISO @ slow speed =P
<webulator70> i need someone to reproduce it while they are  scanning the fs for changes
<penguincentral> yep
<webulator70> i cant do it on mine unless i reformat
<IdleOne> penguincentral: on the day of release for feisty I had aleady been running 7.04 for a month and was not getting any headaches about " Why cant I download 7.04 "
<murlidhar> my booting takes place a good 5 minutes even my windows takes 1.50 min to boot . what is the problem?
<penguincentral> IdleOne: the day of the feisty release i was on dial-up and effectively was _unable_ to connect to the modem because i have a winmodem.  now that i have broadband, it's all better now and i am immersed in the goodness of linux
<IdleOne> penguincentral: :)
<xjkx> penguincentral, oh, so apt will be slow too :>
<murlidhar> can anybody solve my problem?
<XsteelWolf> btw is ubuntu 7.10 official?
<XsteelWolf> or do i have to wait 4 days later
<Pete__> Not yet, still RC
<XsteelWolf> only after 4 days later?
<larson9999> we just bought a game cube(we're on the trailing edge) with metroid prime.  my 6 year just stared at the intro with bug eyes for about 5 minutes.  then he said, "get going, you can do it."
<RivaeAerya> How do i update to Kubuntu Gutsy? (in KDE)
<mc44> XsteelWolf: when it's released
<XsteelWolf> after it's released,then it will be consider official?
<XsteelWolf> but it;s only 4 days to release, i don't think any bugs would be finalised during this 4 days yea?
<mc44> there may still be updates
<fyrestrtr> RivaeAerya: sudo update-manager -d
<RivaeAerya> fyrestrtr: in kubuntu?
<XsteelWolf> 4965 agn intel wireless card
<RivaeAerya> adept right?
<fyrestrtr> yes
<XsteelWolf> is it working on ubuntu 7.10 release?
<XsteelWolf> i download rc 1 month ago
<XsteelWolf> kde manager doesn't work for me
<RivaeAerya> or is adept too unstable?
<IdleOne> penguincentral: shipit has just accepted my request for cd's :))
<larson9999> huh, the graphics card on this dell inspiron still isn't working :(
<penguincentral> cool
<RivaeAerya> (adept crashes here often)
<murlidhar> my booting takes place a good 5 minutes even my windows takes 1.50 min to boot . what is the problem?
* penguincentral wonders if Shipit has accepted his request for cds
<dennda> Hi there. Any idea why suspend2ram still doesn't always work? (screen is not turned on again) - Any ideas how to fix it?
<IdleOne> penguincentral: go make request now
<RivaeAerya> fyrestrtr: ping
<EnderW> got a problems with ubuntu 7.10RC messing up boot entries/MBR when installing...how do I file a bug on launchpad? or help otherwise? seems to be dozens of projects called ubuntu on launchpad
<daekdroom> damn gutsy, my printer isn't working
<penguincentral> IdleOne: they haven't accepted my request yet :(
<EnderW> one thing is that it wouldn't boot, but it wrecked vistas bootmanager aswell
<mc44> EnderW: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/+login
<EnderW> thanks
<IdleOne> penguincentral: :( where do you live?
<EnderW> (or gave it a wrong entry)
<penguincentral> IdleOne: in the "land down under"
<fyrestrtr> RivaeAerya: I'm sorry, I do not use KDE.
<fyrestrtr> RivaeAerya: perhaps someone else that uses it will be able to help you.
<IdleOne> penguincentral: dont know what to tell you
<RivaeAerya> Who here uses KDE?
<fyrestrtr> RivaeAerya: try #kubuntu
<penguincentral> IdleOne: Australia is a great place... full of water restrictions
<XsteelWolf> Rivae, I do
<RivaeAerya> fyrestrtr: ok :)
<dmace> i've attached an external lcd monitor to my laptop to test dual head in 7.10RC. my laptops' native res is 1680x1050, and the external LCD is 1280x1024. the only mod i've made to my xorg.conf file is to add a Virtual section to set the desktop size to 3360x1050. when i connected the monitor and booted up, my laptop's resolution seems correct, but gnome/metacity is constrained to a small portion of the screen (like, the panel extends on
<dmace> ly to about 3/4 across the screen, and maximizing stuff fills up only that area). displayconfig-gtk and the screen resolution applet are saying my max res are something strange like 1280x950 (cant remember or sure and can't get to the applet now). the external LCD is not getting a signal. i tried xrandr to just turn off the external lcd, and now the panel etc aren't even visible on the laptop LCD, and I can't seem to get things back t
<dmace> o normal. wth?
<RivaeAerya> XsteelWolf: oh :D
<filthpig> shouldn't really the kubuntu team have a #kubuntu+1 channel?
<dmace> xrandr output: http://pastebin.com/m3b18668
<RivaeAerya> XsteelWolf: how's Gutsy with KDE? oh, and, how do you upgrade to Kubuntu Gutsy?
<XsteelWolf> It's great
<penguincentral> !pastebin | dmace
<ubotu> dmace: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<XsteelWolf> but im having problems with my intel 4965agn wireless card
<XsteelWolf> seems like its kde network manager problem
<fyrestrtr> dmace: what video card?
<dmace> fyrestrtr: intel 945 GM using the intel driver
<XsteelWolf> when it's official release
<fyrestrtr> XsteelWolf: does it work when you disable the network manager?
<dmace> fyrestrtr: i got dual head working w/ xrandr at work using an external LCD on this thing whose native resolution matches
<XsteelWolf> you can do a apt-get install upgrade
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: you see my pm?
<XsteelWolf> nah it doesn't, i didn't try ndiwswrapper though
<IdleOne> penguincentral: you guys in a drought right now? we dont have water restrictions but perhaps we should. people water the lawn here still and it is october 14th
<dmace> fyrestrtr: with 7.04 and upgraded X though. this is the first time i've tried it with 7.10 and an LCD whose rez is different than the laptop's
<fyrestrtr> dmace: I have always had issues with running dual head with different resolutions (using nvidia, ati and intel chipsets) in the end I just used the common denominator resolution. fwiw, in Vista, it automatically adjusts my laptop's resolution to match that of the external screen when doing dual head.
<XsteelWolf> kde sure do look nicer than gnome
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: are you identified?
<ipx> Soon this channel will be all dead - again. : ) *mohahaha*
<dmace> fyrestrtr: XP never has any trouble :-/
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: identified?
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: with nickserv
<dmace> fyrestrtr: any idea how i can at least get this stuff back to normal without rebooting?
<fyrestrtr> dmace: logout, restart X, login again.
<IdleOne> ipx: for a day then ubuntu 8.04 starts :)
<webulator70>  fyrestrtr: no
<ipx> IdleOne: ;)
<dmace> fyrestrtr: or without doing that? :) i'd like to know what the problem is rather than relying on a magical fix
* IdleOne is looking forward to beta testing 8.04
<fyrestrtr> dmace: I'm not sure what is the cause of the issue; I'm sure its drivers. To adjust your resolution while in X, you can use ctrl+alt+numpad+ and numpad-
<dmace> fyrestrtr: that's the weird thing, the resolution is correct
<dmace> fyrestrtr: it's like the WM or whatever manages this thinks the other screen is still available
<wabz> hi, when I enable desktop effects, I don't have any window decorations, what's up with that?
<dmace> fyrestrtr: and is putting my panels over there
<fyrestrtr> dmace: hrmm.
<IdleOne> wabz: #ubuntu-effects for effects help
<fyrestrtr> dmace: not sure what is going on there.
<wabz> good god
<dmace> fyrestrtr: another interesting note is that the wallpaper is stretched as if the resolution were doubled along the x axis
<martyna> Hi, I found ugly regression in HAL package. I have laptop - Benq A53 - and when I (dis)connect AC adapter it is recognized by monitor software, but keyboard and touhpad works VERY laggy. Installig hal package from feisty resoves the problem
<dmace> fyrestrtr: this particular part of the behavior happened after i tried an xrandr command to put the ext. lcd right of the internal one
<dmace> fyrestrtr: so i figured an xrandr --output LVDS --auto would bring it back to normal
<dmace> but no luck
<fyrestrtr> martyna: please file a bug
* fyrestrtr rofl @ Mr. Bean
<dmace> fyrestrtr: ah ha! xrandr --output VGA --off
<martyna> fyrestrtr: of course i will. Maybe some useful information (script name etc) can I provide?
<fyrestrtr> martyna: just provide the description as you have pasted it here, the devs will assign it to the appropriate component.
<dmace> fyrestrtr: this page describes how someone managed to use mismatched resolutions: http://www.jimmy.co.at/weblog/?p=73
<dmace> i am gonna go experiment with it. brb
<martyna> fyrestrtr: heh, thanks. I filled few bugs, but it always took long time. I have only one week to fix it :(
<murlidhar> my booting takes place a good 5 minutes even my windows takes 1.50 min to boot . what is the problem?
<fyrestrtr> murlidhar: disable silent boot and see what is taking so long.
<dbglt> since upgrading to gusty, there seems to be something wrong with my network: knetworkmanager is not showing any available wireless networks (although I know at least two are in range)
<dbglt> does anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<murlidhar> fyrestrtr: how to do that?
<Pete__> Konqueror seems to take 5 seconds or so to start loading a site if a dns name is used, ip addresses works fine, firefox also works. Is anyone else experiencing this?
<fyrestrtr> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and disable the silent option.
<dbkim> hi
<dbkim> is there anyone tried 7.10?
<_bt> hi, adobe flash is not available on 64 bit systems so why does firefox provide it as an option (and install it) when i browse to a flash based site?
<dbkim> I know it's going to be release 4 days later but I can't wait until that time!! =P
<murlidhar> fyrestrtr: u mean the quiet word in menu.lst
<murlidhar> ?
<Hobbsee> _bt: gnash?
<dbkim> anyone?
<Hobbsee> !patience | dbkim
<ubotu> dbkim: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Hobbsee> dbkim: most people here are using it.
<_bt> Hobbsee: i know i can use gnash, but adobe flash should NOT be provided as an option on 64 bit systems as this only serves to confuse people
<dbkim> oh really
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: its definatly pulseaudio that makes the needed change
<dbkim> Hobbsee, I'm worrying about serious problems
<dbkim> Hobbsee, is there any serious problem or bug on 7.10?
<Hobbsee> dbkim: there are some bugs.  *shrug*
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: okay, now you can find out what files it changes.
<dbkim> Hobbsee, oh really
<Hobbsee> hm, i wonder why we're bulding this for amd64 now
<dbkim> Hobbsee, then I should be patience until 7.10 is came out
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: getting there but i need a deb of fschange
<Hobbsee> bug #133452
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133452 in flashplugin-nonfree "gutsy amd64: flashplugin-nonfree not working" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133452
<Hobbsee> dbkim: it wont change much now
<dbkim> Hobbsee, hum...
<dbkim> Hobbsee, that's true
<dbkim> Hobbsee, thanks I will install 7.10 right now =)
<fyrestrtr> webulator70: here are the files for pulseaudio > http://packages.debian.org/etch/pulseaudio/i386/filelist
<Hobbsee> _bt: it definetly doesnt work on 64bit systems?
<Hobbsee> it seems that people think ht has started to
<webulator70> fyrestrtr: oh man thats alot of files
<_bt> hobsee, no i had to run nspluginwrapper -i .....
<Hobbsee>   * debian/control: produce amd64 binaries and depend on
<Hobbsee>     nspluginwrapper [amd64]  to make this feasible.
<Hobbsee> hm, apparently i'ts supposed to work.
<_bt> hobsee: "I did the trick simply by removing: .mozilla/plugins, Maybe .mozilla/plugins was created by an old version of nspluginwrapper and not needed anymore."  << from that bug report, i think this applies to me
<unggnu> hi all, anybody here with a Sony laptop
<Pete__> unggnu: Yep, I am
<Pete__> I have*
<unggnu> Pete__, cool, does your brightness work?
<unggnu> How much modi do you have?
<Pete__> unggnu: I use a utility called smartdimmer for it, and yes.
<Pete__> unggnu: FE21M
<Pete__> Does not work on FZ series I believe
<unggnu> damn, nvidia card :(
<Pete__> unggnu: Which model do you have?
<unggnu> TX2
<unggnu> Anyone else with a Sony laptop :)
<unggnu> Pete__, Your laptop doesn't use the sony-laptop interface since it has an nvidia card I guess.
<Pete__> Yep, I guess so. You are an intel onboard then?
<daekdroom> Does envy support gutsy?
<Pete__> daekdroom: What is wrong with the repo drivers?
<Seeker`> does anyone know where the shortcut win+c is defined - it seems to center my mouse on the screen
<daekdroom> Pete__: they seem to don't support 3D acceleration.
<Pete__> daekdroom: nvidia or ati?
<daekdroom> Pete__: ATI x1100
<arcil> where can i file bugs for packages?
<Pete__> I think I remember a modification for envy to let it work with gusty
<daekdroom> Pete__: XORG is using "ati" drivers, i've no idea why i can't use compiz fusion.
<murlidhar> fyrestrtr: nothing on the screen. have removed the work ' quiet ' from menu.lst still can't see anything until the login windows shows up
<xsacha> daekdroom: because those drivers only support up to x1050
<xsacha> radeon 7000 -> x1050
<daekdroom> xsacha: damn.
<daekdroom> xsacha: so i've to install ATI drivers?
<xsacha> unfortunately :(
<daekdroom> xsacha: ah ye, x1100 = x200
<unggnu> Pete__, yes
<xsacha> yeah x200m is the exception -- unsupported for 3d
<daekdroom> .... damn.
<xsacha> x1100 is the same
<xsacha> should work with the closed drivers tho :)
<daekdroom> well, as i can't use envy and Ubuntu proprietary driver tool doesn't work here...
<daekdroom> I'm going to download them at ati.com =P
<xsacha> mmm restricted drivers dont work?
<xsacha> i dont recommend ati.com
<xsacha> try n get restricted working?
<Seeker`> I seem to be unable to define shortcuts in amarok
<daekdroom> i'm using those which come with ubuntu
<xsacha> i know
<xsacha> but you can go to restricted in ubuntu and get the fglrx driver
<daekdroom> but restricted drivers tool don't start here.
<daekdroom> and when i try to change into fglrx driver.. wel.. nothing happens.
<murlidhar> can't see anything on my screen till the login window comes up . Why . Somebody help me and the boot up time takes a long time
<daekdroom> i downloaded the packages using synapitc.
<xsacha> mm no good :( thats with the RC?
<daekdroom> Do i have to close X to change teh drivers?
<daekdroom> yes
<xsacha> must be bug i guess, i havent tried
<xsacha> yeah X needs to be restarted if you change xorg.conf
<daekdroom> when i try System > Adm > Screen and Graphics it doesn't do anything
<daekdroom> RC isn't  a good option when you have hardware compatibility problems..
<daekdroom> I needed to try 5 tutorials till i got my USB modem working
<xsacha> hehe
<daekdroom> xsacha: i have to edit the "/etc/x11/ one or the one that is at "/usr/share/xresprobe/" ?
<aLeSD> little problem
<xsacha> the /etc/X11
<aLeSD> greeter crashs in my system after an update
<daekdroom> xsacha: so after i modify it i press Crtl + alt + backspace?
<Pete__> Hmm, its not just konqueror, adept manager/updater is slow also
<sebsebseb> stupid me,  let's  test the trying to send something to the deleted items,  from the NTFS partition,  that I am now able to do stuff with in Gutsy.   oh  damn deleted something I wanted to keep really.  it's not in deleted items in Gutsy.  will it be in Vista's  recyle bin, I guess not.  is  there any way I can get it back?  without needing to download it again
<penguin42> yeesh - nope, don't like kvirc - time to try a different one
<jon9314> i have gutsy rc1 installed and my /home partition is on a second hard drive. when finnal release comes out i wan't to clean install. will i be able to save my /home easily?
<Powerking89670> sebsebseb: because of the way it was deleted, it is likely gone forever; if it IS in the recycle bin let me know so i can say "WTF!"
<sebsebseb> what way was it deleted?
<sebsebseb> also if I am doing stuff with the NTFS partition in Gutsy,  when I try and boot up Vista later on,  it might not like it I think?
<Powerking89670> sebsebseb: it was actuallyed DELETED; windows moves the files you "delete" into the recycle bin first, the NTFS partition handler for linux will not do that
<sebsebseb> I see
<sebsebseb> even though it says it is being sent to delete items hummmmmm
<Powerking89670> sebsebseb: As long as you dont mess with any system settings, or know what your doing, yes it may flip out
<sebsebseb> yes exactly at the moment seems I can delete anything I want from inside Linux with that NTFS partition.  I am not stupid enough to delete some system file myself for Vista,  but something could happen I guess,  and one or more gets deleted.
<xsacha> virus could delete it
<sebsebseb> exactly
<xsacha> because other partitions dont have same protection
<sebsebseb> altough there aren't that many viruses for Linux?
<Powerking89670> sebsebseb: they exist, but not like on windows
<Pete__> especially ones that go hunting for NTFS partitions ;)
<sebsebseb> and I would have to pretty much say,  yes install this virus in Linux?
<Powerking89670> sebsebseb: You would have to be pretty damn stupid to get one :p
<sebsebseb> was that a joke Pete___ ?
<Powerking89670> sebsebseb: or, perhaps you anger someone who knows linux very well...that wouldnt be a smart idea either
<Powerking89670> :p
<Pete__> Yes, I wouldn't personally worry about something going for your vista partition, you could mount it read only?
<Powerking89670> sebsebseb: the only thing I can advice is to be careful :p
<sebsebseb> in the past I had my  Gutsy alpha something partition (which later removed, and re installed Feisty,  and yesterday upgrade to Gutsy RC)  and  before the reinsalling of course I had data to back up so on.
<sebsebseb> and this computer only has one CD drive,  so coudn't simpally put in a Live CD,  and burn stuff with K3B
<sebsebseb> so  I tryed out an  Ext2/3 driver in Vista,  that made it so I could  do anything I wanted with my  Ext3  Linux partition of the time
<sebsebseb> including deleting system stuff.  and now basically I got the reverse here in Gutsy
<sebsebseb> with my NTFS partition
<sebsebseb> surely I can set up permission on the NTFS partition,  and so no I just want to read these folders?
<sebsebseb> and say
<sebsebseb> no I Just want to read these folders
<Powerking89670> sebsebseb: yes, you can mount the drive as read-only
<daekdroom> how do i active compiz fusion?
<Powerking89670> sebsebseb: someone else should help you with that mounting bussiness; it gives me a headache locally as it is :P
<sebsebseb> not sure how to do that,  but it does become a bit more convient now if I can write to say my documents and what not in Vista,  from Linux
<sebsebseb> altough I got a 40GB or so Fat32 for sharing files between both OS's
<jon9314> i have gutsy rc1 installed and my /home partition is on a second hard drive. when finnal release comes out i wan't to clean install. will i be able to save my /home easily?
<sebsebseb> if you got home in it's own partition
<sebsebseb> you can just upgrade RC1
<sebsebseb> yes  if you upgrade Gutsy it will upgrade to the final
<sebsebseb> if you want to do a proper clean install you should be able to just delete the Gutsy partitions whilst keeping your home
<sebsebseb> and then re install and you got your home partition still there and working yes
<jon9314> anything specal during the install?
<sebsebseb> why do you want to clean install?  why not just apply all updates
<sebsebseb> then you get the final
<sebsebseb> that's easier
<Powerking89670> job9314: dont format the old /home partition, and use it as your new /home partition
<jon9314> restricted drivers arn't working. not sure if it is somthing i did.
<Powerking89670> its like you've got 4 partitions, /, boot, home, and swap
<Powerking89670> you wipe /, boot, and swap, but dont wipe home
<penguin42> has anyone seen 'kbuildsycoca: WARNING: Parse error in /home/dg/.config/menus/applications-merged/xdg-desktop-menu-dummy.menu, line 1, col 1: unexpected end of file' - it seems to be an empty file
<dennda> Hi there. Any idea why suspend2ram still doesn't always work? (screen is not turned on again) - Any ideas how to fix it?
<sebsebseb> suspend 2 ram?
<dennda> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> sleep mode?
<jon9314> so it wont be hard at all?  thanks
<dennda> sebsebseb: the correct term is suspend to ram, but yes. sleep
<dennda> anything stops working except RAM
<Powerking89670> dennda: I had that same problem back in fiesty, it may be a hardware issue, but i'm not certain
<sebsebseb> same here,  altough not tryed with
<sebsebseb> upgrade to Gutsy RC
<sebsebseb> altough I think same thing will apply
<dennda> Powerking89670: well, it worked in gutsy some updates ago. but now it always fails
<sebsebseb> if I put in sleep mode
<Powerking89670> jon9314: nope, thats the purpose of putting it onto the new partition :p
<sebsebseb> it seems to do it all,  but then I carn't get it back on again working,  altough it works fine in Vista of course on this same computer
<dennda> this is gutsy with latest updates
<Powerking89670> dennda: same here, but I'm not gonna test mine atm....I dont want to reboot just yet :p
<jon9314> great thanks
<sebsebseb> dennda:  I guess there isan't a driver for yours and my computer hence why sleep dosan't work for us
<dennda> sebsebseb: as i said: it worked once in gutsy but does no more
<Powerking89670> sebsebseb & dennda: I'm not sad about it not working...I hope to get new hardware soon anyway :D
<dennda> it worked perfectly well with tribe 5 + some updates. but then, after updating further it keeps failing
<sebsebseb> it don't work for you also?
<sebsebseb> powerking
<Powerking89670> sebsebseb: I doubt it, I havent tested though
<sebsebseb> and this computer is from March or so, so resaonblly new hardware I guess, altough quite standard PC really
<sebsebseb> and sleep works fine in Vista on here
<sebsebseb> damn useful feature to
<Powerking89670> sebsebseb: you dont want to know my specs...you just dont :p
<sebsebseb> 128MB RAM :d
<dennda> i will try it with fglrx, although i doubt it works
<Powerking89670> 512 :p
<sebsebseb> 1GB here of course since this comp came with Visduh shit Home Premium
<Powerking89670> Just install XP over the Vista
<sebsebseb> ,but my old computer had 128MB or so yes
<sebsebseb> Vista is better than XP in certain ways,  but
<boteeka> Hello everyone
<sebsebseb> I would rather use Ubuntu or some other Linux distro like that, over  Vista or XP any day :)
<Powerking89670> sebsebseb: or do what I did, just install Gutsy...I dont have windows at all...except for that Virtual Machine :p
<boteeka> Have you ever tinkered with pulseaudio?
<Powerking89670> boteeka: Just ask your question, if anyone can answer it; they will :D
<boteeka> I have installed pulseaudio from the default gutsy repos, but sometimes randomly the sound is broken with it
<Pete__> Problem all along was IPv6, working now!
<boteeka> there is a problem with the playback speed
<boteeka> it plays too fast
<Powerking89670> sebsebseb: why are you CTCP'ing my Version and Ping :p
<boteeka> I have an onboard nvidia soundstorm audio system with opensource intel drivers
<sebsebseb> ,because I love you why else ha ha :d
<Powerking89670> :p
<soul9> hi!
<soul9> isn't the new intel driver supposed to be able to give dinamically set up dual-screen?
<soul9> because in the graphics settings I can't do a dual-monitor set-up
<soul9> either it's the internal monitor, either it's the external crt, but not both?
<soul9> s/?/.
<murlidhar> how can i enable my startup screen ??????? please tell me plus there is no shutdown screen too
<murlidhar> :(
<soul9> what's a startup screen?
<soul9> you mean you have text scrolling when starting your machine and you want a picture?
<murlidhar> no i don't have that too
<soul9> wtf?
<murlidhar> A graphical screen tthat tells me the position of the ubuntu loading
<soul9> what do you have instead?
<murlidhar> soul9: ^
<murlidhar> nothing
<soul9> that's impossible
<murlidhar> just a blank till the login screen comes
<soul9> what graphics card do you have?
<murlidhar> well the inbuilt one in intel 845
<soul9> that's strange
<soul9> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<murlidhar> what should i paste?
<soul9> paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst file there please
<murlidhar> k
<murlidhar> soul9: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40626/
<daekdroom> how do i active compiz fusion?
<amr> hi, i am haviing problem with gusty , when i start gusty the 2 boxes where i type username and password , the fonts of user and password ar so big and when i log in the title bar of all windows are very big and i am having a fresh install and that problem in both live cd and fresh install any one knows how can i fix it
<amr> and when i restart x the problem solved for windows only but not the user and password box
<penguin42> amr: Which graphics card do you have and what res monitor?
<amr> intel graphic media accelerator
<joakim-> i have a problem with setting up two monitors in gutsy
<amr> 1280x800
<joakim-> the settings i make in displayconfig-gtk doesnt seem to be saved
<joakim-> works nice when i test it through there
<amr> didn't try to use 2 monitors
<soul9> murlidhar, what resolution do you use?
<joakim-> but its not saved
<murlidhar> soul9: 1440X900
<soul9> wow
<penguin42> amr: OK go to the system menu then administration ->Screens and Graphics
<soul9> same as me :-)
<murlidhar> :0
<murlidhar> :)
<amr> ok done
<soul9> murlidhar, so in that file, try changing every vga=773 to vga=791
<penguin42> has the video problem with the Intel drivers been fixed? I dropped back to the i810 driver
<soul9> then try it
<penguin42> (video as in video playback)
<murlidhar> soul9: in feisty it was fine
<murlidhar> soul9: k
<soul9> well, dunno
<soul9> for me it was fine in feisty and it's fine in gutsy too :-/
<soul9> actually I think it's a lot prettier in gutsy
<murlidhar> brb
<soul9> penguin42, nope, the intel drivers are still crap
<amr> please any one can help me to mute my laptop speakers when plugin my headphone
<soul9> no dual-screen display
<soul9> and video playback sucks too
<soul9> how long will these drivers remain beta?
<Lerris> Out of curiosity does anyone have k3b burning dvds using a sata dvd recorder on an amd64 platform?  I'm having no luck, and its not the recorder since I got what I needed done with an old 32bit knoppix lusb thumbdrive.
<penguin42> soul9: Oh well, I'll stick to the i810 drivers, they're pretty solid
<soul9> yeah
<soul9> penguin42, though dual-display sucks even more on that one
<penguin42> soul9: With the Intel ones being the default we're going to have a hell of a lot of traffic on here in a week or so then!
<murlidhar> soul9: it gave me a message " undefined code . please change the number. " and then booted but nothing on the screen again
<soul9> lol
<soul9> murlidhar, hmm, strange
<soul9> try vga=ask
<soul9> it'll then give you options
<soul9> iirc
<murlidhar> in the terminal?
<murlidhar> soul9: ^
<soul9> no
<murlidhar> where then?
<soul9> in that /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<soul9> change vga=whatever to vga=ask
<murlidhar> k
<soul9> for the first kernel only, you don't need it for the rest
<soul9> it's just to find out which one works
<soul9> then just try them out, memorize their numbers and put the number of the one that worked in menu.lst
<murlidhar> brb
<kingrayray> sometimes when i am trying to define custom actions for a specific filetype in nautilus it says it cant add the applicatoin to the database
<kingrayray> does the same thing when i try to make wine handle .exe files
<kingrayray> like, do i have to make a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications or something? its just a shell script i'm trying to use :/
<kingrayray> http://kingrayray.wallooza.org/Screenshot.png <- like that
<murlidhar> soul9:  the codes that i have got is very much different
<murlidhar> soul9:  the codes are like 0f07 - 80X60
<Laser87> Hi!
<soul9> murlidhar, I think those codes work too, if you put them after vga
<Laser87> I have probs with Gran Paradiso
<soul9> I'm not really sure, though
<Laser87> Anybody using it?
<soul9> I'll look around
<soul9> Laser87, is it working nice?
<soul9> murlidhar, have you found any mode that works for you?
<murlidhar> no i there are many so tried few of them there
<soul9> I don't know, do you have the usplash package installed?
<Laser87> soul9: No, I have no files, edit... on the top. Only when I move mouse over it
<Laser87> It's firefox3.0a8
<soul9> that might be a feature
<Laser87> and no tabs are shown - never...
<soul9> that's strange
<Laser87> soul9: That's why I asked, if anybody else uses Gran Paradiso and if  there is the same prob
<daekdroom> How do i active compiz-fusion?
<soul9> you active compiz-fusion?
<gnomefreak> daekdroom: system>prefferences>apprearnce
* penguin42 thought he tried gran paradiso a few weeks ago; I thought it worked for me
<paducahguy> freak .. i need your help.. lol
<daekdroom> gnomefreak: it's not working
<boris_> get open source driver (if u got ati card) and then u can start in in system>preferences>appearance>visualization
<paducahguy> ok
<paducahguy> hmm
<daekdroom> boris_: i'm using fgrlx and i still can't active it
<gnomefreak> daekdroom: what video card do you have? did you install drivers? can you give me an error? how did you install the drivers?
<Laser87> penguin42: yeah, it has been alright til last week - now it is alpha8 instead of alpha7  and these probs
<ximal> freak you there ?
<boris_> daekdroom fglrx for ati doesnt work
<daekdroom> gnomefreak: X1100 onboard, yes, "desktop effects can't be activated", synapitc
<daekdroom> boris_: so what do i have to install?
<boris_> wait a sec ill get u a link
<boris_> daekdroom https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<boris_> i got compiz fusion workin on ati rv350
<boris_> but i dont know how to get fusion workin with nvidia
<boris_> this guide worked for me
<mc44> daekdroom: you need to get xserver-xgl
<daekdroom> boris_: it says 2D acceleration only: "200M Northbridge integrated", x1100 is x200 :/
<boris_> sorry then
<ximal> i got irssi working ... but umm.. heh... i accidentally got it auto-joining ubtuntu also.. lol
<hetauma> how can I use in oOffice times new roman or other true type fotns?
<ximal> how do i remove some channels from auto join ?
<boris_> daekdroom does fglrx driver work for 3D games ?
<daekdroom> no idea
<mc44> hetauma: the msttcorefonts has fonts such as times new roman
<saeed> hi, anyone knows how to setup compiz-fusion in kubuntu?
<saeed> I have installed gutsy
<gnomefreak> gutsy?
<saeed> yes
<boris_> saeed what graphic card ?
<gnomefreak> install the packages install your video card driver using restricted-manager
<saeed> intel 915
<hetauma> mc44, ty
<boris_> gnomefreak im not sure if propietary drivers work
<daekdroom> boris_: yes they don't
<gnomefreak> boris_: for the 915 either they are installed already or he uses the xserver-xorg-video-intel (name of package might be wrong)
<daekdroom> gnomefreak: I'm using them, because the "Ati" one screws up brightness configuration xD
<saeed> but how do I start the darn thing?
<saeed> I read there's compiz-icon
<boris_> just a sec
<gnomefreak> saeed: no not yet and havent heard if or not
<saeed> that allows u to switch between kwin and compiz
<saeed> LOL
<boris_> Compiz Fusion Icon is a tray icon that provides quick access to CCSM, Emerald Theme Manager, and basic functions (eg. switching WMs or decorators). For debian sid users, it is included in shame's repo. To install from git, "sudo apt-get install git-core" then do the following: git clone git://anongit.opencompositing.org/users/crdlb/fusion-icon && cd fusion-icon && sudo make install
<saeed> it's been out for a long time now
<gnomefreak> saeed: we have somthing already that does that from mouth of compiz devel
<saeed> I had it running in Sabayon Linux
<daekdroom> boris_: no 3d acceleration, no way to run it here.
<saeed> how do I get it please?
<boris_> get what ?
<gnomefreak> saeed: read the instructions above
<saeed> thanks guys
<saeed> at least I got some answers here
<gnomefreak> saeed: my suggestion is to set up compiz first
<saeed> how do I do that?
<gnomefreak> saeed: ask in right channel you will
<saeed> I have no idea how to do it
<gnomefreak> saeed: install it
<gnomefreak> install your drivers if not already
<saeed> I installed everything related to compiz and compiz-fusion
<boris_> daekdroom you should get a new card or something
<gnomefreak> saeed: on kde its different on gnome you would have it runing by default but you need to find in menu something for appearance and there should be somthing there
<boris_> but i hear ati is going to release propietary drivers that work with compiz fusion
<murlidhar> soul9:  i have a few doubts in the synaptic there are currently three kernels installed 2.6.22-14 ,   2.6.22-15   2.6.22-16 and in the menu i see only 2.6.22-14
<saeed> I have nothing like that in kubuntu
<saeed> nothing that mentions desktop effects
<mc44> boris_: they already work with it, but you need to use xgl. They are going to have aiglx drivers soon
<boris_> mc44 well thats it
<gnomefreak> saeed: did you install the kdeconfigure package for compiz?
<saeed> I guess the kubuntu developers don't care much about 3d effects
<mc44> saeed: try asking in #kubuntu
<saeed> I have been there
<boris_> mc44 xgl is worse than aiglx, much worse
<gnomefreak> saeed: they are waiting for kwin
<gnomefreak> mc44: no
<saeed> they know nothing about compiz
<Konam> where can I change the shades on comments in compiz-fusion?
<soul9> murlidhar, yeah, that sounds like no good
<Konam> I think that options seems to be causing me problems: http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/3956/pantallazoml6.png
<saeed> I have install ALL compiz-packages
<murlidhar> soul9:  i also have starup-manager
<soul9> murlidhar, you could try duplicating the lines of that kernel and changing -14 to -16..
<gnomefreak> saeed: ther eis a kde package for compiz make sure you have it than it will give you a menu item
<soul9> murlidhar, what's that?
<saeed> I have installed all of them
<saeed> which one do u have in mind?
<murlidhar> soul9: it is the graphical end to grub.menu
<gnomefreak> saeed: than there IS  a menu item you just have to find it
<soul9> murlidhar, oh
<boris_> saeed try searching 'compiz kde'
<soul9> murlidhar, well, I don't now, I like editing textfiles, at least I see what's happening. I wouldn't let a graphical tool mess up my menu.lst..
<saeed> here's what I have in my menu relating to compiz : ccsm and emerlad
<boris_> yo ppl
<gnomefreak> saeed: compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig
<murlidhar> but that's how i came to know that there are 3 kernels installed
<murlidhar> soul9: ^
<boris_> it seems beryl is gone in synaptic
<boris_> whys that ?
<mc44> boris_: beryl doesn't exist any more
<gnomefreak> saeed: ccsm is nto a package in gutsy
<boris_> emerald themes package is gone as well
<boris_> mc44 but emerald does
<soul9> murlidhar, whatever
<gnomefreak> is not
<soul9> murlidhar, look in /boot, in /
<soul9> check if you have the same in menu.lst
<mc44> boris_: compiz fusion is beryl/compiz
<boris_> mc44 yes i know
<saeed> I have ALL packages related to compiz installed
<saeed> ALL of them
<murlidhar> soul9: it shows all three of them
<mc44> boris_: then why ask where beryl is
<boris_> mc44 but emerald themes are gone and emerald is included in fusion
<murlidhar> now
<boris_> well
<gnomefreak> saeed: you also have packages that are not in gutsy installedd that can be causing conflict
<soul9> murlidhar, what does?
<boris_> mc44 they could keep it
<gnomefreak> saeed: and you cant have all of them installed anyway
<soul9> well, this is too mch for me
<murlidhar> soul9: all the three kernels
<saeed> I have everything installed, the only ones missing are for development
<murlidhar> soul9: should i go and uninstalled the old kernels
<gnomefreak> saeed: read the docs or uninstall them and reinstall them
<saeed> and I am not a compiz developer
<soul9> murlidhar, no
<murlidhar> k
<soul9> murlidhar, uname -a should tell you what kernel you're running
<gnomefreak> saeed: pastebin the output of dpkg -L compiz*
<murlidhar> right now its 14
<murlidhar> i guess
<soul9> so start 16?
<murlidhar> it's 15
<gnomefreak> sorry its dpkg -l compiz*
<boris_> i want windows to burn (in compiz fusion) when i minimize them, is it possible
<murlidhar> shall i first try 16 and the grub ? soul9
<murlidhar> at*
<soul9> well, try to boot the -16 kernel
<mc44> boris_: use compizconfig-settings-manager
<murlidhar> brb
<ayobdk> hello
<soul9> I'm not sure that'll help you, but it might
<saeed> http://pastebin.ca/736424
<boris_> mc44 do you think im stupid or what ? it doesnt work i tried it
<ayobdk> any way to have an ati card diaplay a 1440x900 resolution_
<saeed> here's what I get when I run dpkg -l compiz*
<ayobdk> ?
<mc44> boris_: you set minimize animation to burn?
<gnomefreak> libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig saeed install it
<saeed> I have it installed
<saeed> I checked in adept manager
<saeed> it's there
<gnomefreak> dpkg -l libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig
<gnomefreak> what version is installed
<saeed> http://pastebin.ca/736426
<saeed> here's what I get when I search for that package
<gnomefreak> saeed: there is a  menu entry (should be without that package anyway afaik) but you are saying its not there so either its a bug that needs to be filed or you are not looking hard enough did you try starting it from terminal?
<saeed> nope
<saeed> how do I start it from konsole?
<gnomefreak> compiz (not sure if you would use --replace-kwin or not) try compiz to run it
<gnomefreak> saeed: also assuming you are using kde 3.5.7
<saeed> yes
<gnomefreak> saeed: errors here will help if any
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<Ximal> guess what ! muhahaha.. I got my irssi configred finally..
<Ximal> lol
<Ximal> hey pricechild ! how ya been ?
<tazz> i installed gutsy last night with netinstall but it is taking too long to boot now....
<tazz> it took 50 min too boot in single user mode....
<tazz> any one wanna help me debug?
<Ximal> Would someone be willing to take the time to answer a couple size and partition questions ?
<Konam> Ximal just ask
<Ximal> I need to know when I rip/decrypt movies that I am being told I am out of harddrive space ?
<tazz> Ximal, is some on can answer they will, so ask :-)
<Ximal> konam thanks , but sometimes you guys are so busy helping others.. my trivial issues are not of a big concern.. just little tweaks..
<Ximal> thanks konam and tazz ;)
<tazz> Ximal, you are sure you have enough disk space?
<Ximal> yes.. lemme open gpart
<Konam> you're being told when you're running out of space
<tazz> why do you need gpart?
<Ximal> no.. just that I don't have enough space
<Ximal> i don't need it.. i installed it as a secondary tool.. to show me hard drive statistics ;)
<Ximal> ok .. why do i have /dev/sda2 and sda4 ... with 2 swaps ?
<Konam> Ximal if you don't have enough space and your home is in the same partition as root, you will be warned before you start the process
<Ximal> are from different possible installs ? i don't get it..
<Ximal> i see two swaps.. i thought i needed only 1
<Konam> Ximal am I getting you wrong?
<Laser87> Ximal: u get 2 swaps from different installations when running automatic installation
<Ximal> hmm
<Ximal> but i always deleted old swaps.. etc
<Ximal> i only have 1 installation i thought..
<Laser87> Ximal: when u choose: installation on biggest free space
<Ximal> yeah
<Ximal> I did .. lol
<Ximal> but i chose the remaining free space..
<Ximal> and I would delete the last partitions not related to windows..
<Laser87> Ximal: then u still have the old installation and on the biggest free space a brand new installation, including a brand new swap
<Ximal> hmm
<Ximal> so ...
<Ximal> should i delete old partitions ?
<Ximal> i don't know what to do..
<Laser87> Ximal: if u don't need em anymore... b shure to keep your /home :-)
<Ximal> well
<Laser87> -h
<Ximal> i figured the one with the most USED space is the partition i should not bother/edit
<Ximal> lol
<Ximal> so i'd delete the other one..
<Laser87> Ximal: at least u can delete one swap
<Ximal> and then ..
<Ximal> join the free space with the larger one
<Laser87> <- beer is empty b***s***
<RivaeAerya> How do i make the updater stop asking me questions? I'm upgrading to Gutsy and it's stopping all the time just because it's overwriting some config files or i have to configure something..
<RivaeAerya> and, can i use my computer while it's upgrading?
<tazz> RivaeAerya, sure you can use your comp
<RivaeAerya> tazz: ok :)
<RivaeAerya> tazz: and how do i stop that updater from asking me questions?
<tazz> you may have to reboot your comp once you are done upgrading though.
<tazz> RivaeAerya, try the -F option.
<Ximal> i'm sorry if i didn't reply.. would someone mind telling me how to scroll up in irssi to see what i missed ?
<RivaeAerya> tazz: it's already busy
<Ximal> ughh nm
<RivaeAerya> tazz: i can't abort it
<tazz> Ximal, page up button.
<Ximal> haha.. so simple it's not funny
<Ximal> lol
<Ximal> ok
<Ximal> going to do some surgery on my partitions.. wish me luck guys ;)
<tazz> RivaeAerya, you can but i would not advice that. :-)
* tazz wishes Ximal luck.
<RivaeAerya> tazz: where would i use that -F option?
<sleepynate> g'luck ximal
<Ximal> wait..
<Ximal> do i just JOIN both of the swaps together ?
<tazz> RivaeAerya, you would use the -f option in commandline.
<RivaeAerya> tazz: on what program?
<Ximal> what's the need of swap ?
<Ximal> does larger swaps make a difference /.
<Ximal> ?
<Laser87> Ximal: swap should be around twice of ram
<tazz> RivaeAerya,  umm the commandline as in konsole i guess. but you are using gui arnt you?
<RivaeAerya> tazz: yep
<LiMaO> Laser87: that's not the recommended setting anymore, is it?
<tazz> Ximal, just keep the swap size below 1 gb
<tazz> RivaeAerya, then you will have to search for -F option.
<Laser87> LiMaO: it's been always just a suggestion
<LiMaO> Laser87: i should increase my swap size then =P
<RivaeAerya> Laser87: what happens if you increase swap size?
<RivaeAerya> tazz: but it's already busty
<RivaeAerya> busy*
<Ximal> hmm
<Ximal> so 1 gig then on the swap
<Laser87> Ximal: u can watch what swap is used and then make it smaller
<Ximal> give the rest to the main partition ?
<Ximal> how do I KNOW ? which one
<boris_> mc44 yes but it didnt work
<mc44> boris_: then perhaps your card can't handle that animation
<Ximal> im going to assume the one with the LOCK next to it ?
<Laser87> RivaeAerya: here I just have 256 ram - I need swap - up to 80%
<murlidhar> soul9: now it's working the splash is working
<murlidhar> :)
<RivaeAerya> Laser87: i have 512MB RAM
<RivaeAerya> Laser87: what's the needed swap for me?
<hydrogen> wow...
<hydrogen> mirrors.kernel.org sucking toda
<Laser87> RivaeAerya: suggestion is 1 GB
* hydrogen is getting a whole 490 BYTES/second
<boris_> mc44 my card can handle it for sure, about a month ago when i had feisty and beryl it worked
<boris_> im not sure if month ago
<Ximal> well ? please sirs ?
<tazz> hydrogen, i get that on my GPRS phone ;-)
<mc44> boris_: well it works in compiz fusion here
<nanonyme> heh
<nanonyme> 3g <3
* sleepynate contemplates swapping in a 256mb radeon 9800 on his 733 p3
<boris_> mc44 what should i type for Window match?
<sleepynate> video card would have as much ram as the rig ;D
<murlidhar> ok i have only ubuntu and i can see the Three kernels in the grub menu list can i remove the the remaining one from synaptic????????
<mc44> boris_: the default should be fine
<boris_> well there is no default
<mc44> boris_: press the little brush icon thingy
<Laser87> murlidhar: I always keep the newest Kernel and the one before for security...
<boris_> if i do everything is back to default and fire effect is gone, there is just Zoom
<murlidhar> Laser87: but i have there so do i remove the oldest one?
<mc44> boris_: then just change zoom to burn
<murlidhar> Laser87: got three 3 kernels
<boris_> mc44 now it wokrs
<boris_> works
<Laser87> murlidhar: ya, u can remove the oldest Kernel
<sleepynate> murlidhar: if you really feel they've got to go... sudo rm /boot/vmlinuz-x.xx.xx or whatever it is
<murlidhar>  thanks guys
<Laser87> murlidhar: should be possible in Synaptic too. the one with the smallest number :-)
<sleepynate> oh yea
<sleepynate> that too :D
<murlidhar> :)
<RivaeAerya> mc44: may i use my computer while it's upgrading?
<murlidhar> right away
<tazz> Laser87, right lick uninstall kernel in synaptic.
<boris_> mc44 thanks for help
<Laser87> murlidhar: and u r still here :-D
<mc44> boris_: no problem
<murlidhar> RivaeAerya: since in upgrading it removes many services it is better if u don't use your comp
<RivaeAerya> murlidhar: hmm and this chat?
<RivaeAerya> (konversation)
<murlidhar> Laser87: my home channel :)
<Laser87> tazz: don#T know, I use the terminal, but I didn't know what way murlidhar prefers
<tazz> apt-get remove from terminal
<RivaeAerya> murlidhar: can i still use konversation?
<RivaeAerya> murlidhar: and konqueror?
<tazz> oh that was for murlidhar sorry ;-)
<murlidhar> Laser87: i prefer GUI
<Laser87> murlidhar: Just wanted to say that u didn't crash your system :-D
<murlidhar> naah i did uname -a Laser87 ;)
<Konam> where can I change the shades on comments in compiz-fusion?
<Konam> I mean, turn off the shades on comments
<Ximal> ok guys
<Ximal> i deleted the inactive partition...
<Ximal> now it won't let me kill the partition that's swap
<Ximal> i have 2
<Ximal> 1 is 869 one is 1.6 gigs..
<Ximal> the 1.6 doesn't have a lock next to it.. it's inactive.. but it's giving me a 5 code
<Ximal> something about unmounting it
<Laser87> Ximal: u just can delete (or move or increase) partitions that are not mounted
<Ximal> no... i'm asking .. is it mounting both upon boot ?
<Laser87> so u 1st have to unmount it or (my way) use the gparted-live-cd
<Ximal> hmm
<murlidhar> Laser87: i uninstalled the other kernels but is it better to reinstall the current kernel since with the old kernel uninstallation several packages like linux-genaric-image and some others were also removed
<Ximal> ok laser87  : i'm saying the one without the lock gives me the option to swap on ..
<Ximal> I don't know why..
<Ximal> but it won't let me delete it
<Ximal> do i go to terminal and do /unmount /dev/sda5
<Ximal> how do i unmount the partiton ? unmount isn't working
<Ximal> do i change to it's directory first ?
<Laser87> sry for the late replies - I have to go to work in a few minutes...
<murlidhar> for resizing the partitions gparted-live-cd is the best option
<Ximal> i'm not resizing..
<Ximal> i'm using gparted
<Ximal> i'm deleting a swap..
<Laser87> murlidhar: normally everything that is removed belongs to just this Kernel, so don't worry
<Ximal> then changing the active to 1gig
<Ximal> then goign to delete and merge freespace
<dave__> I have Ubuntu 7.10 with Fluxbox 1.0 .   When I log in, I can't get that drop down menu to work.  I have used flux a while back, and I right click with the mouse and no menu comes up.  I tried different combinations with my 2 button mouse and no luck.
<Laser87> Ximal: ya, unmount the swap u don't need, then delete it
<logreeval> Hello, I tried the Gutsy RC on the regular start/install, and when it tried to load the screen would "freeze" and then refocus and it just kept doing it, the only way to get it to work was in safe graphics mode...does anyone know what the problem is?
<vmlinuz-> please I really do need a help. I bought a broadcast online streaming video that covers a tournoment in the united states of america, however they cover the tournoment via online video somehow, I log into the PAGE with my username it says
<vmlinuz-> The ActiveX components did not initialize.
<vmlinuz-> If you are running Internet Explorer on an MS Windows PC,
<vmlinuz-> you can install the component manually by clicking here.
<vmlinuz-> Then reload this page.
<Ximal> how do i unmount it please ?
<vmlinuz-> sry for the paste. im really sorry
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: you probably need some plugin, probably a video player plugin
<Ximal> vmlinuz do you have any java or flash installed ? are you using firefox ?
<vmlinuz-> but yeah im using firefox here on ubuntu system, still can't view the streaming online video. can you help me
<gnomefreak> umount is used to unmount something
<vmlinuz-> i pay money for this event
<Laser87> logreeval: try the alternate-cd to install - the desktop-cd I don't like and has bugs (I heard)
<Ximal> i got it limao ;)
<vmlinuz-> Ximal: yep have both installed
<Ximal> ok
<mc44> vmlinuz-: if you need activex you need to use IE
<vmlinuz-> yea plugin probably but which
<Ximal> what error is your browser giving you ?
<logreeval> Laser87: ok, but may i ask why so many bugs on the regular one?
<Ximal> check and see what plugin it is .. then tell us
<Ximal> click on the box at the top of firefox that pops up
<vmlinuz-> I'm on linux mc44, isnt' there activex for firefox or anyway for me to view this video at all? I don't own a microsoft pc
<LiMaO> Ximal: i'll be here if needed =)
<Ximal> like when firefox blocks the popups
<vmlinuz-> ok i'll click the link and see the filename
<vmlinuz-> one second thank you
<Ximal> i wanna try helping it..
<mc44> vmlinuz-: no, activex is not on linux
<Ximal> this be the first time :)
<vmlinuz-> Thats its name. InstallUniDownloadPack3.exe
<LiMaO> Ximal: sure, that makes me proud of you =)
<vmlinuz-> thats the file needed to be installed for IE
<Ximal> mc44 ....
<Ximal> ok
<vmlinuz-> can it be covered for firefox?
<Ximal> what's the maker's website..
<Ximal> i'll check for you
<vmlinuz-> https://www.onthenetsports.com/viewer.asp
<vmlinuz-> this
<Ximal> it should give you info in the error line
<Ximal> 1 moment
<Ximal> lemme check it out bro
<Laser87> logreeval: don't ask me - but I guess it's a great Live-CD but not really good for installation
<vmlinuz-> thanks Ximal
<vmlinuz-> i dont want to miss this event -.-
<Ximal> ok
<vmlinuz-> i almost fly for it to the united states if not my work.. >_<
<Ximal> it's not loading for me either... in the demo one.. i get a blank black screen.. gonna scan the page source for extension..
<Ximal> it may be an on the fly wmv server video..
<logreeval> Laser87: ok, im just trying out gutsy i got to excited ;)
<Ximal> which means you'll exclusively need windows..
<Ximal> 1 moment
<vmlinuz-> yea same blank/grey screen for me
<mc44> vmlinuz-: you could run windows in a virtual machine
<LiMaO> i'm gonna check out gutsy rc1 once again in a few minutes
<Ximal> ok
<Ximal> i'm seeing this file m8..canvidplayer43.dll in the source..
<Ximal> i'm going to scan the site see if i can't pull it off and read it.. see if it's actually some kind of link library to code an active server video.. 1 moment m8
<vmlinuz-> ok thanks i really appreciate it
<vmlinuz-> can i run this boardcast via wine maybe? I have wine installed
<Ximal> vmlinuz : contact the site admin ... when is the game ?
<thomas_>  where in kubuntu can I modify the users shown at the loginmanager? I tried kcontrol > login manager but to no avail
<vmlinuz-> the game is playing right now as we speak :<
<Ximal> It looks like they're hiding their code ...
<Ximal> hmmm
<Ximal> do you have windows installed at home anywhere ?
<Ximal> hmmm
<vmlinuz-> nop Ximal sadly no
<Ximal> 1 moment
<mc44> vmlinuz-: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Ximal> going to try a trick..
<Ximal> used to work ... try mc44's method right quick m8.. while i look
<Laser87> wtf is a "windows"? sumthing to eat?
<Laser87> :-D
<Ximal> shh laser
<vmlinuz-> ok tryin
<Ximal> lol
<Ximal> i'm trying to help the guy.. gimme some credit ;)
<Ximal> heh
<Ximal> i'm going to try loading the url to the video of the demo.. if it works.. i'm sure he'll need a LIVE LOGIN and then to load the login's url to the video player
<Ximal> it might work..
<Ximal> doubtful..
<bastid_raZor> referring him to windows is not going to help?
<Ximal> kinda like proxying .. lol
<Ximal> no.. but if he bought something..we don't want him hearing about it from his friends and ruin watching it
<Ximal> right ?
<bastid_raZor> true.
<Ximal> this is respect to him as a user
<Ximal> not as a linux pro hacker zero c00l guy
<bastid_raZor> rEspEct~!
<Ximal> he'll learn on his own.. like you guys helped me.. heh.. i bounce to windows when i have to.. but so far.. i've stuck it out..
<Ximal> vmlinuz ... from now on m8.. ask site administrators if they support linux or have any specific restricted microsoft products.. such as live streaming video sometimes only streamed to microshaft users..
<vmlinuz-> ok, now will send email too
<Ximal> while you would have been able to watch it if they had chosen different security methods... unfortunately you may not be able to .. because they chose to only program in 1 language..
<vmlinuz-> and trying IEs4linux now. its downloading on other terminal now
<Ximal> hey
<Ximal> hmmm..
<Ximal> you could try installing winamp for linux...
<bastid_raZor> trying to watch somethign in a browser?
<Ximal> and using winamp tv.. see if someone is live broadcasting the game ;)
<Laser87> just a joke - i also still have winxp installed (but never booted it since ubuntu)
<sleepynate> k fellas, wish my luck on the hardware update (i know... famous last words)
<vmlinuz-> Ximal: is there winamp for linux? I will try that too now
<vmlinuz-> sudo apt-get install winamp ?
<Ximal> me either 87.. i'm actualy trying to crossover and save my windows partition about 6 or 8 gigs.. for dvd ripping linux can't do ;)
<Ximal> hmm
<Ximal> lemme check
<_dan_> vmlinuz- xmms or audiacious
<Laser87> vmlinuz-: xmms
<Ximal> oh no guys.. this winamp will crossover the files
<_dan_> Ximal sure u can tip dvd with linux
<Ximal> provide proper streaming..
<Laser87> Ximal: linux is much better for dvd ripping
<_dan_> Ximal mencoder and multiple gui frontends for example "dvdrip"
<Ximal> i know
<Ximal> but i found a dvd it couldn't rip
<Ximal> ;)
<Ximal> i got a special updated edition of dvd decryptor..
<Ximal> updated the first of the year..  :)
<vmlinuz-> Laser87: xmms can run broadcasts streaming videos online?
<Ximal> plus he can WINE winamp
<Ximal> :)
<bastid_raZor> vmlinuz-: yeah i'm getting the same error line 57 for that site
<Laser87> vmlinuz-: xmms is the linux version of winamp
<Ximal> if he can get a tcp connect..
<Ximal> then he can view the video possibly through it...
<RivaeAerya> Guys, the upgrader keeps throwing dialogs at me that say something like "There's a config file, you can replace it, or keep it." what should i do?
<RivaeAerya> replace?
<RivaeAerya> or keep?
<Ximal> xmms is a freesource version
<vmlinuz-> bastid_raZor: so i cant see it now :(
<Laser87> have to leave now - get me some beer and up to work :-(
<RivaeAerya> replace, or keep?
<bastid_raZor> RivaeAerya: if you have a said files personally edited .. me i keep my files.
<murlidhar> well i paired my sony ericsson phone to my pc . So how do i send files to my phone?????
<RivaeAerya> bastid_raZor: i mean while upgrading
<bastid_raZor> murlidhar: get bluetooth software
<RivaeAerya> bastid_raZor: and i already said "replace" to the others
<RivaeAerya> but i don't know if that's a good choice
<RivaeAerya> this one's ntp.conf
<Ximal> http://librenix.com/?inode=1377 i found this when googling for it vmlinus
<murlidhar> bastid_raZor: gutsy has one by default
<bastid_raZor> RivaeAerya: i know. i got the same questions. like my bashrc file. i want to keep 'my' files coz i have them tweaked myself. don't want new ones erasing my hard work
<RivaeAerya> bastid_raZor: well i didn't tweak any of em
<bastid_raZor> murlidhar: true, and i see that in my toolbar now that you say that
<bastid_raZor> RivaeAerya: then it probably wouldn't hurt to let gutsy install new ones.. replace
<murlidhar> bastid_raZor: i can send files to my computer
<bastid_raZor> murlidhar: let me look and see what i use.
<RivaeAerya> bastid_raZor: why do i get those questions anyways?
<Ximal> can someone please tell me how to mount a target partition please ?
<vmlinuz-> IE installation is finished now, how to run it tho >_<
<bastid_raZor> RivaeAerya: i would guess for the reason many of those files are modded by users that don't want them overridden. so the choice is a good thing for those who want to keep old configurations
<Ximal> i mean unmont *
<Ximal> go to your wine in applications at top left
<RivaeAerya> bastid_raZor: isn't ubuntu able to detect that? last time i upgraded to the final release it didn't ask me such questions
<Ximal> it will bring a windows like startup menu ;)
<murlidhar> bastid_raZor: for further options go to preferences>bluetooth
<RivaeAerya> bastid_raZor: maybe it's because this one is an Release Candidate?
<bastid_raZor> ximal sudo umount /media/location
<vmlinuz-> Ximal: yea but It doesn't have IE
<bastid_raZor> RivaeAerya: possibly.
<thomas_> hi, I get some users in the login sceen list that I rather would see hidden, where do I configure that (using kdm)
<Ximal> sudo: unmount: command not found
<thomas_> Ximal: umount
<murlidhar> RivaeAerya: even i got the same ntp question and even i didn't tweak them don't worry overwrite it
<Ximal> umount: /dev/sda5: not mounted
<thomas_> mount it first?
<RivaeAerya> murlidhar: ok but it prevents me from doing anything else because i have to stay with the update so that when it asks me a question it doesn't stop upgrading
<markelhas> hi ppl can i change my ubuntu disk partition to have one only for home?
<thomas_> before unmounting
<Ximal> ahh .. need to mount to delete it ..
<Ximal> hmm
<bastid_raZor> murlidhar: now that i look i have a kde app that sends info to my phone
<Ximal> mount: can't find /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<murlidhar> bastid_raZor: name it
<thomas_> Ximal: then specify a mount point
<thomas_> !mount | Ximal
<ubotu> Ximal: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<bastid_raZor> murlidhar: bluetooth OBEX object push client. that is the long name trying to find the apt-get for it
<markelhas> make something like partition magic does. Create a new partition them make it the default home partition
<joakim-> ive got a problem with setting up dual monitors... the problem seems to be with gdm not being particularly fond of xinerama.. when i set up dual x servers in nvidia-settings without xinerama it works fine, but when i enable xinerama, gdm crashes
<joakim-> same problem when ive set it up as i want it in displayconfig-gtk
<Ximal> ahh i can deal with it being there.. i have no errors as of this moment ;)
<Ximal> 1.6 gigs isn't such a big deal.. lol
<bastid_raZor> murlidhar: i have to go.. look for it on packages.ubuntu.com .. they'll be able to give you the apt-get name for it for installation.
<vmlinuz-> ok darn i missed it now, bye bye my 50$ >_<
<joakim-> anyone have any idea how to solve that?
<murlidhar> k cya bastid_raZor
<Ximal> i GIVE UP lol
<Ximal> to tired to care
<Ximal> about the partition that is..
<Ximal> i hope things work out for vmlinuz : m8 goodluck
<soul9> murlidhar, what did you do for it to work?
<murlidhar> oh i just added ro splash vga=773
<murlidhar> soul9: ^
<murlidhar> instead of splash vga=773 quiet
<lee__> LiMaO thislinks is for you..http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/news.html it is where I finally wound up last night
<soul9> murlidhar, quiet should be there :-/
<soul9> strange
<lee__> Ihope it helps
<soul9> okay, well, that's that
<lee__> Oh and yes it is still running everything fine no breaks yet
<flavia> hi, tux racer extreme is not in the repos right? :)
<murlidhar> soul9: well i dunno  i removed it and it works wonderfully
<murlidhar> :)
<soul9> ok, cool
<soul9> :-)
<lee__> eh how do I regest peeps?
<lee__> eh hold that thuaght brb
<vmlinuz-> what other program you guys told me that i can watch broadcast with, was it winamp?
<bur[n] er> vmlinuz-: what broadcast?
<vmlinuz-> there is a match going in the US right now and i bought an online streaming video to watch it online LIVE. its here. https://www.onthenetsports.com/viewer.asp
<vmlinuz-> the match is running as we speak, and i can't view it with firefox/ubuntu
<sleepynate> grr. wouldn't even boot with the radeon 9800 :D
* sleepynate wonders if he fried that card years ago and forgot...
<vmlinuz-> running it from IE form linux right now and i get this error
<kritzstapf> vmlinuz-, theres an asp error
<vmlinuz-> error '80020009'
<vmlinuz-> /viewer.asp, line 57
<vmlinuz-> :(
<kritzstapf> its a serverside error
<vmlinuz-> kritzstapf: but in windows it run
<vmlinuz-> my friends are watching it now
<kritzstapf> maybe asp wasnt bad when they started to watch
<vmlinuz-> its a linux side problem, it just worked now for my friend.. In this sec i'm with him in the phone
<bur[n] er> vmlinuz-: that's crap.. it doesn't work here
<vmlinuz-> :(
<bur[n] er> i'd bet it's not a "linux" problem but moreso a "firefox" problem
<vmlinuz-> yep
<bur[n] er> and moreso a "shitty coders who use asp" problem :)
<vmlinuz-> I agree
<vmlinuz-> first match is over now
<vmlinuz-> of the event
<vmlinuz-> and i missed it.. /sad
<murlidhar> vmlinuz-: which match?
<vmlinuz-> I bought whole event tho. I hope i get it work soon.. I also emailed the billiard club network company about this
<RivaeAerya> Guys, it was upgrading, and then it asked me to remove packages, and then it crashed.... and now what do i do? my pc hasn't rebooted, hasn't removed those packages, and all that stuff
<vmlinuz-> murlidhar: pool tournoment in united states. US open champion
<vmlinuz-> 9ball tournoment
<sleepynate> anybody ever seen a "too many open files while copying /med...." error?
<murlidhar> oh ok i feel sorry that u missed the match
<RivaeAerya> Guys, it was upgrading, and then it asked me to remove packages, and then it crashed.... and now what do i do? my pc hasn't rebooted, hasn't removed those packages, and all that stuff
<murlidhar> RivaeAerya: that is what happens when u use ur applications while upgradation :(
<RivaeAerya> murlidhar: i closed all of em
<RivaeAerya> murlidhar: but kde was still running
<RivaeAerya> so how do i fix this?
<murlidhar>  i dunno i am a noob
<RivaeAerya> anyone?
<RivaeAerya> Guys, it was upgrading to Kubuntu Gutsy, and then it asked me to remove packages, and then it crashed.... and now what do i do? my pc hasn't rebooted, hasn't removed those packages, and all that stuff
<bur[n] er> RivaeAerya: first things first, get it to boot... try the recovery kernel?
<Hobbsee> !repeat | RivaeAerya
<ubotu> RivaeAerya: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Hobbsee> RivaeAerya: start the upgrade again, it should continue.
<RivaeAerya> bur[n] er: i'm chatting right now on the pc that has been almost upgraded
<vmlinuz-> # Internet Explorer 6.0+. Please note that our movies do not work in Mozilla, Safari and other browsers.
<vmlinuz-> thats one of their rules
<vmlinuz->  /sigh
<vmlinuz-> # Latest .net framework installed
<vmlinuz-> # Latest DirectX installed
<bur[n] er> vmlinuz-: write an angry letter!
<bur[n] er> RivaeAerya: what happens when you "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<vmlinuz-> I did install internet explorer 6.0 tho. using wine and it gives me an error
<Ximal> or install a virtual machine and run windows millenium on it ;)
<vmlinuz-> virtual machine, Ximal will that take long?
<bur[n] er> IE6 via wine doesn't do directX still
<Ximal> when u run vmware/winMe then u can bootup the prog for those things
<bur[n] er> er... s/directX/ActiveX
<Ximal> yeah it sure will... u gotta run windows setup
<Ximal> lol
<RivaeAerya> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar
<RivaeAerya> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar
<RivaeAerya> Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd
<RivaeAerya> Reading state information... Klaar
<RivaeAerya> Opwaardering wordt doorgerekend... Klaar
<RivaeAerya> 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 0 pakketten nieuw genstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen en 0 niet opgewaardeerd.
<RivaeAerya> it says there's nothing to install, nothing to remove, and nothing to update
<Ximal> do sudo apt-get install update
<Ximal> see if it gives you updates then ;)
<RivaeAerya> Ximal: yeah already did that
<Ximal> ouch
<Ximal> what;s the issue i missed ? pls
<RivaeAerya> Guys, it was upgrading to Kubuntu Gutsy, and then it asked me to remove packages, and then it crashed.... and now what do i do? my pc hasn't rebooted, hasn't removed those packages, and all that stuff
<RivaeAerya> (that)
<bur[n] er> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Ximal> ok
<Ximal> yeah.. next step is autoremove lol
<bur[n] er> RivaeAerya: it doesn't sound like you have any problems
<Ximal> wait.. it crashed..
<RivaeAerya> ooh it has much to autoremove
<RivaeAerya> should i continue?
<Ximal> are u cross installing bit platforms
<Ximal> from 64 to 32 upgrade and vice versa ?
<RivaeAerya> Ximal: no
<RivaeAerya> Ximal: no
<Ximal> hmm so ur matching cd's of 386 to 386 pentium .. etc
<RivaeAerya> i'm upgrading via the GUI (adept)
<Ximal> hmm
<Hobbsee> RivaeAerya: what did i tell you about repeating?
<Ximal> crashed as in ? went black. restarted ? killsignaled unexpectedly ?
<RivaeAerya> Hobbsee: Ximal wanted to see what i said
<Hobbsee> RivaeAerya: no, dont autoremove everything.  install kubuntu-desktop, and go from there.
<RivaeAerya> [18:40]  <Ximal> what;s the issue i missed ? pls
<RivaeAerya> [18:40]  <-- RoboticTao heeft deze server verlaten. Client Quit.
<RivaeAerya> [18:40]  <RivaeAerya> Guys, it was upgrading to Kubuntu Gutsy, and then it asked me to remove packages, and then it crashed.... and now what do i do? my pc hasn't rebooted, hasn't removed those packages, and all that stuff
<RivaeAerya> kubuntu-desktop is reeds de nieuwste versie.
<RivaeAerya> De volgende pakketten werden automatisch genstalleerd en zijn niet langer nodig:
<Ximal> i don't understand dutche m8..
<RivaeAerya> (kubuntu-desktop is at the newest version. The following packets are installed and no longer needed:)
<Ximal> hmm
<RivaeAerya> (and then a very long list of packets)
<Ximal> are u using synaptics to install the packs ?
<RivaeAerya> Ximal: i was using adept but then it crashed
<Hobbsee> RivaeAerya: depending on what they are, you're probably OK to remove them.
<Hobbsee> Ximal: on kde?  very unlikely
<Hobbsee> Ximal: besides, those are apt errors
<RivaeAerya> Hobbsee: alright, let me explain exactly what happened
<Ximal> im still learning too ;) i thought i'd try to understand..
<RivaeAerya> it was installing all the upgrades, and then after a while when at 64%, it said it was done and said to me that it wanted to clean up unnecesary packages. So i clicked OK, then was when it crashed
<RivaeAerya> it stayed on my screen for a while though
<Ximal> riv : start again... and don't let it clean em ;)
<Ximal> then do it manually ?
<RivaeAerya> Hobbsee: so how do i fix that?
<Hobbsee> remove the empty packages, if they're OK to remove
<Hobbsee> er, unneeded packages, not emtpy packages
<Evanlec> sudo apt-get autoremove
<RivaeAerya> well there's things like python in it, and libquicktime0, and... let me pastebin it: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/40635/
<nemik> does anyone with a t61 keep getting freezing when resuming from suspend?
<RivaeAerya> is it okay to remove that?
<lee98632> ok meesa back
<lee98632> eh how do i register?
<RivaeAerya> Hobbsee: is it okay to remove this?: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/40635/
<lee98632> hu?
<Hobbsee> RivaeAerya: looks fine
<RivaeAerya> Hobbsee: k
<RivaeAerya> Hobbsee: what do i do after that?
<lee98632> eh any one here running KDE ?
<Hobbsee> reboot?
<RivaeAerya> Hobbsee: (and why did it jump to 100% when it was at 64%?)
<Hobbsee> !register | lee98632
<ubotu> lee98632: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Hobbsee> RivaeAerya: because it had finished?  i dont know
<RivaeAerya> Hobbsee: ok
<lee98632> register lee98632
<lee98632> ok
<atlfalcons866> how do i remove ubuntu
<atlfalcons866> #kubuntu
<lee98632> eh do i include the  <your-password> or just key in? my pw?
<Hobbsee> lee98632: the latter
<lee98632> ok
<lee98632> oh cool that fixed that lol
<Stopa9> hi there, how can i connect to internet in kubuntu gutsy RC without using knetworkmanager (its not working right now), IP is supposed to be set on automatic (wired connection)
<lee98632> is LiMaO here  os it just his name lol
<Lerris1> fyi: minor bug.  It seems disabling gdm in services actually kills gdm right then, which destroys X.
<LiMaO> lee98632: i'm here, wassup
<RivaeAerya> Upgrade succeeded! How do i set all the kde theme settings to the kubuntu default? (like icons, colorscheme, widget style..)
<lee98632> heehee i finally figured the restration thing out
<RivaeAerya> anyone?
<RivaeAerya> Hobbsee?
* Hobbsee is going to be.d
<RivaeAerya> okay, bye Hobbsee
* Hobbsee has uploaded kubuntu-docs, so now can.
<bur[n] er> can anyone help me set the gdm resolution?  My KDM is fine, but gdm insists on using 4:3, but when I login to gnome, it gets back to 1440x900.
<Lerris1> my personal opinion is graphical logins are more trouble than they are worth..  using it without one only requires "startx"
<vmlinuz-> linux need some love from companies and producters
<vmlinuz-> or maybe linux people need to create a directX for linux >_<
<Hobbsee> vmlinuz-: what, opengl?
<Lerris1> I tend to assume directX is hugely patent encumbered.
<Lerris1> so even if you had the entire api, and could do it, it would be illegal
<vmlinuz-> Hobbsee: didn't work for me. Can't view the broadcast i bought still. and im so upset tbh
<hylje> wine has most of directx done
<Lerris1> interesting
<Lerris1> without using windows files/license?
<hylje> yes
<_dan_> tracker is using 50% cpu time all the time
<_dan_> is that normal?
<Lerris1> 50% cpu almost sounds like one thread flat out on a 2 core system
<_dan_> true
<_dan_> what good is tracker for anyway?
<_dan_> which apps use its db?
<Lerris1> no idea, i had half assumed you were running a bit torrent tracker
<_dan_> no
<_dan_> its tracker which runs in background
<Lerris1> it looks like it is scanning files to provide metadata for searching
<Lerris1> i suspect you could kill it without bringing down anything
<Lerris1> Out of curiosity does anyone have Sata DVD burning running, particularly with amd64 and nforce4?
<_dan_> yes, i amk just wondering what iit is good for, which apps use it
<_dan_> Lerris1 i got sata dvdburner, no amd64 nor nforce
<Lerris1> http://linux.die.net/man/1/trackerd  (found via google)
<Lerris1> hmm..
<Evanlec> !info tracker
<ubotu> tracker: metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 270 kB, installed size 1640 kB
<Evanlec> trackerd is an indexing service
<Evanlec> allows u to use that quick-search thingie on the top panel i believe
<Evanlec> vista has a similar thing
<awalton__> it also ties into gtk+'s file save/load dialogs
<awalton__> it's beagle rewritten in C, or Spotlight for GNOME
<awalton__> (basically)
<Lerris1> similar to locates database scanning thing which bugged me enough to remove it
<Lerris1> the important bit is probably to make it work when your not using your pc
<Evanlec> yea
<Evanlec> thats how it should work by default
<_dan_> !info visual
<ubotu> Package visual does not exist in gutsy
<Lerris1> i'm betting it is my sata drivers.. since just trying to read a disk i burned with knoppix crashed the system
<Evanlec> but i find that windows vista is indexing my drive constantly and its extremely annoying
<Lerris1> or some linked part like scsi, etc
<_dan_> !info gnome-at-visual
<ubotu> Package gnome-at-visual does not exist in gutsy
<_dan_> gnome-at-visual	<-- wonder what that is good for
<_dan_> gutsy autoruns it
<Lerris1> i tried a 2.6.23 kernal i made using my previous gentoo .config, and it failed to, so maybe I'll try the same kernel version I last ran on gentoo.
<RivaeAerya> What are the default icons, colorscheme, and other artwork for Kubuntu Gutsy?
<Konam> _dan_ I have the same question
<awalton__> _dan_: it's part of gnome's assistive technologies (ATs)
<_dan_> can u be a bit mre specific, what does it do, why do i need it?
<awalton__> magnifier, dasher, on-screen keyboard
<awalton__> you can disable it safely if you're not in need of assistive tech
<_dan_> oki thx
<_dan_> does the nautilus use tracker database?
<awalton__> yes it does
<awalton__> it uses it for search, but that's it
<awalton__> it's not pervasively hooked to tracker
<davidw> does this tracker thing replace 'locate' ?
<awalton__> yes
<awalton__> only it's better than locate, because it lets you search within files metadata
<Lerris1> I tend to use "find * | grep keyword" | less" or such to find files
<Evanlec> how do i call it from the command line?
<jamesrdorn> Using 7.10 pre-release... I seem to be having troubles with xorg.conf. Seems when I create it or edit it, Xwindows fails to start, and the failsafe screen opens and will create a xorg.conf.failsafe, however the only way to get X windows to start again is to delete xorg.conf*. What's strange is if I use the screen resolution preferences, it never writes to xorg.conf Does ubuntu use an alt config file to control xwindows prefs
<awalton__> for example, you can search for MP3s with ID3 tags in tracker.
<Lerris1> if you start in the right base directory it isn't too bad
<_dan_> locate is still run daily
<Hobbsee> Lerris1: um...ew?
<_dan_> so u gt both
<Evanlec> running locate from cli will use the tracker db?
<Hobbsee> Lerris1: what happened to grep foo * ?
<awalton__> no
<awalton__> locate uses its own database
<_dan_> Evanlec i doubt it
<Hobbsee> then less that?
<Lerris1> that recurses
<Lerris1> and just scans filenames
<Evanlec> right
<Hobbsee> it only recurses if you tell it to
<Lerris1> find automatically recurses
<Evanlec> so im asking how to call this new search function from command line
<Hobbsee> Lerris1: oh, you're only looking for it to do the filenames.
<awalton__> tracker-search
<Hobbsee> Lerris1: grep has a -R option, for recursive.
<Lerris1> true
<Lerris1> different purpose though
<Hobbsee> didnt realise it was file names only
<Evanlec> what doe recursive mean exactly?
<awalton__> it descends directories
<Evanlec> awalton__, thx
<Lerris1> technically that is probably a better term descends
<Evanlec> oh, does locate do that by default?
<Lerris1> locate uses a database
<Lerris1> find does it manually
<Evanlec> i c
<jamesrdorn> Anyone know what file controls xwindows config in ubuntu 7.10?
<Evanlec> how often does locate update its db by default?
<Lerris1> "   /etc/X11/xorg.conf  "
<penguin42> Evanlec: Every night I think
<jamesrdorn> Lerris1: that's what I thought, but my system will boot fine without it
<awalton__> Evanlec, I honestly have no idea, but I'd assume there's a cron-job set somewhere that does it daily
<Lerris1> i'd assume X is automagically picking defaults
<jamesrdorn> Lerris1: if I use nvidia-xconfig, windows failes to start
<Lerris1> unless ubuntu is doing something odd.  i'm new to it
<jamesrdorn> Lerris1: if I use the screen resolution pref, it never writes to xorg.conf
<tesko> new to it and you're using gutsy?
<jamesrdorn> man this is buggin me
<Lerris1> well, perhaps that was unwise, but ah well
<Lerris1> i'm not new to linux though.. been using gentoo for years
<Evanlec> yea, i'd imagine
<tesko> oh ok
<borovy3488> can anyone help with broken sound??
<tesko> what made you switch to ubuntu?
<Evanlec> jamesrdorn, run it as root
<Lerris1> to be honest i haven't entirely commited to not switching back
<jamesrdorn> Evanlec: you have to, there is no way to write to it without at least using sudo
<Lerris1> but the irritation with gentoo is the compile times when your in a hurry
<tesko> borovy3488, got alsa running?
<WindowSmasher> Hi all.  I'm having trouble with my brightness keys on my keyboard
<Evanlec> jamesrdorn, yea, i know i had the same issue
<Lerris1> now that i've figured out how to manually do some things in ubuntu it will probably be fine
<WindowSmasher> Any suggestions?
<borovy3488> tesko: whats alsa?  My sound was working great until I deleted my old account and made a new one.
<Evanlec> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<penguin42> Lerris1: Rebuilding .deb's if you want to do something special is actually quite easy on Ubuntu, so if you do want something special you can do
<borovy3488> tesko: and also, I can't even get to the users and groups or hardly anything in the admin tab
<Lerris1> ya, i just have to resist the temptation to switch back for awhile when i hit stuff i know i could fix on gentoo
<Lerris1> (while i learn a few things)
<jamesrdorn> what's strange is the screen res prefs do not write to xorg.conf, but if I go into the restricted drivers database and unselect or select my nvidia card, it gives me an error about xorg not being valid
<WindowSmasher> Screen brightness buttons on the keyboard... anyone?
<tesko> borovy3488, that one's over my head sorry
<borovy3488> tesko: I can't even double click on it, it says no volume control GStreamer plugins
<jamesrdorn> WindowSmasher: what laptop do you have?
<WindowSmasher> Dell 6400/E1505
<|nero|> hey
<Lerris1> one nitpick i do have on gusty though is it should have more nvidia drivers to select from
<mc44> Lerris1: more?
<Lerris1> since not all nvidia binaries work
<|nero|> can anyone tell how i can install gutsyRC1 over my feisty edition
<Lerris1> well stably
<WindowSmasher> I got lucky, my nvidia drivers work great
<WindowSmasher> I thought they had a motherload to cchoose from now
<tesko> borovy3488, i dont know then
<borovy3488> can anyone help me?? I am freaking out, this is my only user and I can't do anything with them
<tesko> |nero|, switch your apt-get sources to gutsy
<Evanlec> |nero|, i just did it by resizing my feisty partition in the installer, that way i still have all my data, but i have a "clean" install
<jamesrdorn> Well the Nvidia drivers worked great here until I installed a new kernel
<|nero|> and then it will install everything i need?
<weltall> the brightness button of my laptop are recognised automatically by ubuntu and they are set to a gnome function which manages brigthness. but as those keys are managed also in hw gnome and the computer itself are like "conflicting" there is a way to disable the hw functionality trough the linux kernel and leave only the gnome management which is better? (there is nothing in the bios)
<|nero|> just do apt-get update?
<tesko> it should.. am i right guys?
<mc44> jamesrdorn: you used the drivers directly from nvidias site?
<Evanlec> yea he can do a dist-upgrade
<Lerris1> gentoo has 1.0.7185 .. 9639, 14 09, 14.11, 14.19 (on this older portage snapshot)
<|nero|> with apt-get update?
<|nero|> and before that apt-getr upgrade
<jamesrdorn> mc44: after the new kernel jacked the built in restricted drivers
<Evanlec> |nero|, i think u do need to change your repositories to gutsy tho...not sure as i havent tried the upgrade method
<Evanlec> while we're on topic of nvidia driver, how new is the one in restricted drivers (gutsy) ?
<jamesrdorn> nero, per ubuntu's site "sudo update-manager -d"
<tesko> borovy3488, try running alsa as root, you can do this from console, or getting an alsa gui
<jamesrdorn> then click on install for new distrobution
<Lerris1> 100.14.19
<borovy3488> ok
<Evanlec> Lerris1, is that the newest one?
<Lerris1> i think so
<Evanlec> sounds like it
<jamesrdorn> maybe if I just reinstall the restricted nvidia driver, things will be peachy
<tesko> have you read the manual page for alsa borovy3488 ?
<Lerris1> it is not 100% stable on my system, but not too bad either
<|nero|> ahh nice thx
<borovy3488> i'm on it right now tesko
<tesko> i've only had one problem on my gutsy install, pidgin froze on me. no big deal though
<Lerris1> i may go back to a kernel i can get 1.0-8776 to run.  that was rock solid
<|nero|> jamesdorn: does it change therepositories automatically?
<jamesrdorn> nero, yes it does
<|nero|> kelw
<Evanlec> Lerris1, you're using a vanilla custom kernel?
<|nero|> wow 980 packages have to be updated
<jamesrdorn> nero, it's going to take you a few hours
<Lerris1> well i tried 2.6.23 to solve the sata burning issue, but it didn't
<Evanlec> |nero|, about 600mb on average...
<|nero|> i have seen it
<tesko> yep nero, thems the breaks, lets hope this way works
<Lerris1> atm i'm running the ubuntu one, for lack of a reason not to
<|nero|> dl with 600k
<Evanlec> not likely to get full speed right now, gutsy repos getting hammered
<nanuk> someone who knows how to fix the fbconsole bug
<tesko> i tried updating to gutsy manually a week or two ago and it messed my system up
<Evanlec> Lerris1, same here
<seanh> Any way to stop gutsy from dimming my laptop screen after a few second inactivity? I've turned it off in the Power Management prefs but it still does it. It seems to be compiz (doesn't happen with metacity) but I don't find any compiz option for it, even in the advanced compiz settings. Thanks
<|nero|> i will chang my sstem to gutsy after the finale is released sp i can test it now
<Lerris1> it looks like i was using 2.6.20.6 in gentoo last
<Lerris1> (yea for backing up your previous installation ;)
<jamesrdorn> seanh: check your laptops bios for power management settings
<WindowSmasher> If anyone comes up with anything, while I'm still searching, as to why my brightness keys don't work, please pm me
<jamesrdorn> dangit, I am going to figure this out, I swear
<RivaeAerya> How do i set the KDE artwork back to normal (the Kubuntu defaults) without deleting all my settings that i still need?
<BlueParrot> hi all, I'm trying to use xfce and the gnumeric help option gives me an error saying ghelp:gnumeric is an invalid URL, but I can find the manual if I do a search in gnome-help, do I miss a package or something ?
<seanh> jamesrdorn -- I'll take a look next time I boot. I don't think that's it though, cause the dimming only happens when compiz is on, and didn't happen at all in feisty
<Evanlec> whats the apt-get cmd to get the compiz-fusion settings manager thing?
* Lerris1 waves.
<Ominous> is there a guide on xgl and gusty?
<vbgunz> how do I learn about the compiz effects available to me in gutsy?
<vbgunz> I really like the scale plugin and with all effects enabled, I do not know how to access it. is there something I can read about the effects in gutsy?
<bur[n] er> vbgunz: run ccsm
<MarcN> on Gutsy, I'm starting f-spot and seeing messages "Starting new FSpot server\nCan't get a connection to the dbus. Trying again..." over and over and no window starting up.  Ideas?
<MarcN> f-spot has been working fine until recently.
<Ominous> is there a guide on how to install xgl on gusty?
<bur[n] er> vbgunz: if you don't have it... apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
* bur[n] er wishes f-spot would get filesystem monitoring support...
<vbgunz> bur[n] er: thank you, I don't have it, i will try and get it
<vbgunz> bur[n] er: ok downloading.... curious, why does this thing not ship by default?
<borovy3488> OK, so I think that my only user is not an admin user
<borovy3488> how do I fix this??
<bur[n] er> vbgunz: got me... simplicity's sake?  i dunno... i'm not a release manager of any sorts, just a user like you
* bur[n] er isn't too worried as it's easily aptable
<nanuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in initramfs-tools "tty[1-6]  are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [Critical,Triaged] 
<nanuk> will you get this fixed
<vbgunz> bur[n] er: I don't think the app is what I am after... what I mean is, how do I figure out the shortcuts, keys to press, where to mouse click, to actually work in some effect? I don't see a manual and though I have effects for some simple everyday things, they're not enhancing my experience like i believe they should... how do I use it, thats my question?
<borovy3488> does anyone know how to create a new account that is admin, if there is no admin user?
<vbgunz> I remember the scale plugin from a long time ago, I believe in dapper or edgy, that was a great plugin.
<SDugas> Does anyone know why when I "Enable Desktop Effects" I lose window decoration, I tried installing emerald after and still no luck
<nanuk> sudo su
<hetauma> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<RivaeAerya> what's the default iconset of Kubuntu Gutsy?
<cyclonut> has anyone had any experience with the crappiness of network-manager in gutsy?
<bur[n] er> nope
* bur[n] er only has experience with the kickassiness of it
<cyclonut> humm
<bur[n] er> RivaeAerya: crystal
<BlueParrot> hmmm
* bur[n] er hates crystal
<RivaeAerya> bur[n] er: which one?
<RivaeAerya> bur[n] er: don't you like Crystal Project either?
<cyclonut> if I try to change AP's, it craps out. if I standby and come back, it craps out
<bur[n] er> uhh... there's more than one crystal icon theme?
<cyclonut> basically, it doesnt work.
<RivaeAerya> bur[n] er: www.kde-look.org and then icons
<RivaeAerya> then sort by rating
<BlueParrot> hmmm
<BlueParrot> ok, basically, the help for gnumeric is broken
<BlueParrot> on Xubuntu , Gutsy
<BlueParrot> I've installed gnumeric-doc and yelp can view the manual fine, but trying to start it by using the help menu in gnumeric it complains about "ghelp:gnumeric" being an invalid url
<bur[n] er> RivaeAerya: there is one "official" crystal
<RivaeAerya> bur[n] er: nope, they're all by the same maker
<vbgunz> thats wild. I have no idea how to use compiz... basically, I can use it when I move, minimize and maximize a window, but have no idea how to really use it. why in the world no docs ship with gtusy explaining how to use compiz?
<BlueParrot> vbgunz: a) still in beta, b) there probably is a package if you just install it, try compiz-doc or something like that
<SDugas> compiz doesn't load window decoration (min,max,close,etc.) for me :/ I can't seem to fix it.
<vbgunz> apps should not ship without docs :/
<BlueParrot> SDugas: windows decorations are drawn by emerald, iirc
<SDugas> I had to install Emerald, but still no luck
<san|> is there a way to getr higher resolutions with the open source ati drivers then 1024x786?
<BlueParrot> hmm, is it running as well ?
<san|> 768 even
<BlueParrot> SDugas: try running emerald in a terminal and see what error you get
<SDugas>  Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<BlueParrot> oooh, fun
<BlueParrot> no clue how to fix it I'm afraid
<SDugas> :/
<SDugas> nuts
<nanuk> anyone who knows how to fis this
<nanuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in initramfs-tools "tty[1-6]  are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [Critical,Triaged] 
<BlueParrot> ngggnnnn, help system depends on firefox ...
<vbgunz> hmmm, thanks to ccsm, when something is enabled, it has an actions tab that shows the binding to the effect
<FOAD> Hey.
<FOAD> "Thanks" to Gutsy, I now have to run an older kernel than the most recent one, but that means the nvidia driver is out of wack.  How can I get nvidia driver that works with the kernel I have to use?
<nanuk> www.nvidia.com
<nanuk> ;)
<BlueParrot> FOAD, I don't knwo exactly what is wrong for you, but you could try to compile a driver from source ... of course, NVIDIA proprietary drivers can be a bit dodgy, and Gutsy is still in beta, so no guarantees it will work ...
<nanuk> hi parrot
<nanuk> i need a fbconsole
<BlueParrot> nanuk: an fbwhatsthatnow ?
<nanuk> to compile the nvidia drivers
<FOAD> BlueParrot: what is wrong for me is that the kernel from Gutsy keeps spewing Bad block number requested messages at me and won't get to X.
<nanuk> strg alt f1 console
<FOAD> I'm not a big fan of compiling stuff from source and all that, guess I'll use nv for now.
<nanuk> its you a blank screen
<nanuk> ok
<nanuk> so i wait the 4 days
<nanuk> ;)
<BlueParrot> uhm, I should probably point out I'm not a developer or anything...
<BlueParrot> And I have no clue what you ar etalking about :P
<stefg> nanik, taht's a known bug... gutsy kernel breaks tty's in nonstandard resos
<nanuk> if i want to get on the strg f1 console
<nanuk> ok
<nanuk> will it get fixed
<stefg> nanuk: boot without framebuffer (vga=XXX),  fbcon is broken
<nanuk> so i can use the nvidia driver
<stefg> nanuk: doesn't seem like it yet
<nanuk> if i boot without it the nvidia driver works???
<stefg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in initramfs-tools "tty[1-6]  are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [Critical,Triaged] 
<nanuk> yes i know
<nanuk> so no work around
<stefg> nanuk: restricted manager conflicts with self compiled nvidia driver. use nvidia-glx-(new)
<FOAD> Anyhow, this bulletproof X seems to work, but where does it keep its settings?  Apparently not in xorg.conf?  So 1) can I make X try and listen to xorg.conf again and 2) where does bulletproof put its stuff?
<nanuk> first frame buffer mess off
<nanuk> then i take nvidia-glx-new drivers
<nanuk> k
<kartpusher05> hey all.... i was wondering if there is a way to change my default file browser in GNOME. I downloaded dolphin so i could have a thumbnail view for file uploads
<silent> I like how gutsy doesnt remind you billions of times that you're running proprietary drivers
<silent> no glaring pci card in the corner of the screen
<FOAD> I like how Gutsy doesn't work for me --- no wait I don't.
<silent> FOAD, ouch
<gunashekar> hmm maybe the card will appear in the release
<silent> gunashekar, hope not... I do hope they patch my kernel source bug by then though
<silent> sound would be super
<FOAD> Yes, I am very disappointed.
<gunashekar> yea sound is a problem indeed
<nanuk> *g*
<silent> they have 4 days
<gunashekar> wonder how many people have sound problems?
<kartpusher05> ANYONE how do you change the default file browser in GNOME???
<nanuk> i upgraded from feisty today
<FOAD> _Sound_ works for me.
<gunashekar> great , not for me though
<nanuk> i thougth 4 days everthing must be running
<nanuk> ;)
<savvas> gunashekar: cat /proc/asound/cards
<savvas> !paste | gunashekar
<ubotu> gunashekar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gunashekar> ok i will
<kartpusher05> anybody?
<savvas> gunashekar: :) also this: lspci
<vmlinuz-> I'm running ies4linux and whenever I go to the website "https://www.onthenetsports.com/viewer.asp" That has a streaming video live which i bought. My IE Crash & hangs up in a sec. I ran it into a terminal to see the error that cause the crash and here it is, can somebody help me out? error here. http://pastebin.com/mbb9cf23
<foug> with 7.10, do i have the option of importing folders over?
<savvas> importing folders from where?
<gunashekar> savvas: I found the file /proc/asound/cards which is a blank file : my card though is a Intel HDA , Conexant (venice)
<underwatercow> is there a reason that there are two Desktop icons in the Places menu?
<savvas> gunashekar: give me the lspci output
<balvinder> hi
<balvinder> anyone can tll me now to upgrade to gnome 2.20 from 2.18
<ubuntu_lover> helloe
<tesko> are you running gutsy ubuntu_lover ?
<tesko> 2.20 comes with gutsy rc1
<gunashekar> savvas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40647/
<savvas> gunashekar: do this: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<savvas> gunashekar: any output?
<gunashekar> savvas: no output
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: run virtualbox, install windows, and use virtual windows to vieuw video
<lee98632> HOLY COW this Word Processor got some kind of word memory in it heck I have even seen office 2007 do that
<bur[n] er> video via vbox doesn't work
<lee98632> waht else does this have in it?
<bur[n] er> at least some video players
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: When you say run virtualbox do you mean another computer? I'm not sure of what you mean. were you here 1hr ago and know my problem?
<lee98632> hmm Id like to see soem video editing soft ware taht work lol
<nanuk> if i dont come back it worked ;)
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: I don't own another computer by the way. :(
<bur[n] er> lee98632: me too!  pitivi is being worked on.. 0.11 was released today
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: i picked up a little bit an hour ago
<savvas> gunashekar: try play a file in totem
<Evanlec> vmlinuz-, its virtualization...should read about it, really quite handy
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: virtualbox is an application, check google
<Evanlec> vmlinuz-, you're running one OS inside another, on the same machine
<gunashekar> savvas: dont think i have that iinstalled
<lee98632> it was when?
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: Okay. the games are running now and I might miss all of the event reading. that why i need quick help :( just few question do i need windowsxp CD to do that? Because i don't have a winxp cd
<savvas> gunashekar: type: totem
<thomas_> jes you need cd
<thomas_> or image
<lee98632> hmm Ill have to reload it then
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: it will at least take an hour to fully set it up though
<savvas> gunashekar: it's "movie player" under menu applications > sound & video
<lee98632> I load pitivi yesterday and all I got was a flash on the screen and then it was gone lol
<gunashekar> savvas: /bin/sh: totem: not found  I will install and try
<bur[n] er> lee98632: 0.11 is just a devel version and it's not in gutsy
<bur[n] er> just wanted to say that it's being worked on
<lee98632> eh evnalac was taht virtualisation directed to me lol
<savvas> gunashekar: no need, type this: alsamixer
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: one hour is cool if i can do it without any errors/messing around. i will be happier. seeing a bit of it better than nothing.
<lee98632> ahh
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: i'm now looking for an winxp CD.
<RivaeAerya> where can i find the new desktop effects settings in ubuntu?
<savvas> gunashekar: if it starts and application tell me
<savvas> *and=an
<lee98632> well I hope they get it running for the other os
<bur[n] er> http://burner.ath.cx/Screenshot.png for example of virtualization :)
<lee98632> Devel?
<bur[n] er> RivaeAerya: alt+f2, ccsm...  make sure to sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<lee98632> wait a sec
<lee98632> then wahts it doing in my down load section
<RivaeAerya> bur[n] er: i mean in gutsy
<lee98632> eh i am running Kunbuntu
<lee98632> but then I am running in 64 bit too
<lee98632> its seems the only way to keep my drivers from wigging out
<Evanlec> anyone recommend a good avi to dvd converter?
<gunashekar> savvas: the mixer opens up
<sbucatino> Evanlec: do you know the commandline ?
<lee98632> bur[n] er any ideas why the 64 bit Kunbuntu does effect my system like gutsy 64 bit does?
<Evanlec> sbucatino, a bit yea
<lee98632> eh taht is doesnt
<savvas> gunashekar: ok press Escape
<RivaeAerya> what the heck? a new style has been installed into KDE called Serenity... is this on purpose after an upgrade to Kubuntu Gutsy?
<savvas> gunashekar: do this: gksu gedit /etc/modules
<Evanlec> sbucatino, actually i think i'd prefer a commandline utility
<lee98632> Yes
<savvas> gunashekar: type your password there
<sbucatino> Evanlec: if you know the command line ( mecoder or ffmpeg ) you can see this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567016
<savvas> gunashekar: then add in a new line this: snd-hda-intel
<lee98632> eh wahtever taht measn lol
<lee98632> style?
<RivaeAerya> yeah widget style
<savvas> gunashekar: press enter (to make a new empty line under "snd-hda-intel"), then save and exit
<savvas> gunashekar: after that, reboot
<RivaeAerya> lee98632: so it installs that when you upgrade?
<lee98632> widget?
<addos> is there anyway to install disk encryption with the regular gutsy livecd?
<lee98632> I guess so
<gunashekar> savvas: ok brb
<Evanlec> sbucatino, tahts a gui app?
<sbucatino> Evanlec: if you don t know the command line maybe can be usefull this http://atomized.org/2005/03/converting-divxxvid-avi-to-dvd-with-ffmpeg/
<lee98632> I didn't know aobut taht until you said something
<lee98632> wahts the pros and cons to that?
<RivaeAerya> lee98632: you see it too?
<sbucatino> Evanlec: yep it's a gui
<lee98632> so wahts taht mean?
<Evanlec> sbucatino, why u ask if i know command line then?
<foug> with 7.10, do i have the option of importing folders over?
<FOAD> Well I tried to compile the nvidia driver from the site but nothin' doin.
<lee98632> Oh and it auto mounted my second HDD to
<sbucatino> Evanlec: because if you know the commad line you can add that command line to that gui  in 2 second
<lee98632> Evenlac, waht is it Iam looking for?
<lee98632> I mean RivaeAerya waht is it Ima looking for
<sbucatino> Evanlec: read the topic about multimedia converter if you like you can try it
<bur[n] er> RivaeAerya: you get the settings?
<Evanlec> sbucatino, mkay
<RivaeAerya> lee98632: are you using kde?
<lee98632> Yes
<bur[n] er> system -> prefs -> appearance, then desktop effects
<lee98632> tis the only one taht is stable on this pc
<RivaeAerya> lee98632: ok, then System settings -> Appeareance -> Style
<RivaeAerya> then look for Serenity in the dropdown
<lee98632> Ok just a sec
<TheRepacker> FOAD if you don't have a Series 8 card, stay away from the latest nvidia 100.14.19 driver
<gunashekar> savvas: rebooted as you said
<RivaeAerya> lee98632: is it there?
<lee98632> OOOOOOH THE allowence for minipulation of widget styels
<lee98632> YES it is lol
<RivaeAerya> lee98632: ah so it got installed when i upgraded
<RivaeAerya> i like it :)
<lee98632> Its been there all the time for me
<savvas> gunashekar: try and play a file
<foug> with 7.10, do i have the option of importing folders over?
<lee98632> I reinstalled it yester day
<gunashekar> savvas: no sound
<savvas> gunashekar: what file are you trying to play?
<nanuk> next problem how do i get my crypted hd back
<nanuk> ;)
<lee98632> Also a freind LiMaO got  java and flash running
<nanuk> i hate this stuff
<lee98632> on this s64 bit system
<RivaeAerya> lee98632: but i mean is the Serenity theme there?
<lee98632> we still have to get the one player working though
<gunashekar> savvas: default file in amarok player
<lee98632> oh just a sec
<foug> anyone? can i import folders during installation?
<savvas> gunashekar: mp3?
<lee98632> no its not
<ubuntu_lover> hi all
<savvas> gunashekar: close amarok and do this in console: sudo apt-get install lame vorbis-tools flac ffmpeg liblame0 gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse libxine1-ffmpeg libxine1-plugins
<lee98632> Windows8x is though and a few others
<lee98632> CDE
<RivaeAerya> lee98632: weird
<ubuntu_lover> i would like to know if its possilbe to upgrade to gnomw 2.20
<ubuntu_lover> without installing gutsy
<lee98632> wait is that the widget style?
<RivaeAerya> lee98632: Serenity is a widget style
<lee98632> Hmm then nopers it not in here
<RivaeAerya> weird
<RivaeAerya> you using Gutsy?
<lee98632> why did it say it was supose to be there?
<foug> anyone? can i import folders during installation?
<balvinder_> no rivae im using 7.10
<lee98632> this thing just auto corrected my spelling lol
<savvas> gunashekar: when it's done, please paste the output in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<lee98632> tahts a new feature
<lee98632> well, its trying to at least lol
<FOAD> TheRepacker: mine is series 7.
<lee98632> Is the 64 bit version different then the 32 bit?
<ubuntu_lover> hi all
<ubuntu_lover> is it possilbe to upgrade to gnome 2.20
<FOAD> After I tried the script from the nvidia site, "nvidia" completely disappeared as an option.
<ubuntu_lover> on 7.10
<RivaeAerya> lee98632: what program are you using to chat here?
<foug> SOMEONE PLEASE, can i import folders during installation to save files?
<lee98632> and is the wideget thing the same princable as a widgt that is on the intert that plays video and such?
<hamas> hey, can you have a background for each desktop?
<lee98632> oh easy
<lee98632> 3
<TheRepacker> Foas then use the 9639 driver, I have sprent ubtold hours trying to get rid of the junk that 14.10 installs, I have all the eye candy with 9639
<lee98632> x chat genome
<TheRepacker> I have Series 7
<ubuntu_lover> hi all
<ubuntu_lover> is anyone there..
<lee98632> and I can run several others
<lee98632> the one with the orangish x too
<FOAD> TheRepacker: thank you, I'll try that.
<lee98632> Oh X chat IRC
<foug> anyone? can i import folders during installation?
<hamas> foug, sure
<lee98632> I havnt tried the ne that came with the system yet though
<gunashekar> savvas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40651/
<lee98632> jsut a sec Ill brbl
<hamas> foug, you just need to save them in the TARGET partition or a separate partition
<foug> hamas: so, yes? Is there a size limit on folders I can import? I have about 5GB of stuff I need to save and have no way of putting it on an external drive or burning it to a CD.
<TheRepacker> I did try 9641 but I think I still had 100.14 residure, it might work also, BTW 100.14 has a resesive error for older cards
<foug> hamas: hmm, there's not an option during installation? The files are in the /home/user/
<savvas> gunashekar: ok great, now try and play an mp3 file or one of your audio files
<lee__> Ok iam on the K IRC chat now and wow
<lee__> that was easy to use
<hamas> foug, you cant import files from the same partition
<hamas> foug, you install on
<gunashekar> savvas: no sound , i tried a song on kaffeine as well as amarok
<lee__> ok the systems version comes with tabs on the bottom and when some one sends a program a tab opens up at the bottom of the screen
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: you still there bro?
<savvas> gunashekar: you're on kubuntu?
<lee__> the topic area is rather nice becasue it highlighted the guts thing right away
<gunashekar> savvas: yes kubunty gutsy
<lee__> on the plus side I can keep better track of people as it is in color lol for everyone
<savvas> gunashekar: try this: cat /proc/asound/cards
<savvas> gunashekar: any output?
<thread> hello !
<lee__> evanlec you thre
<Evanlec> lee__, ya whatsup
<thread> I have some weirdness going on... wondering if someone could help me out
<thread> I just installed gutsy the other day
<vmlinuz-> is there virtualbox app for guTSy?
<lee__> I chagned over to the ssytems IRC
<lee__> Kcaht IRC
<thread> and synaptic is telling me that my linux-headers version is 2.6.22-14-generic, yet I seem to get 2.6.22.9 headers when I install it
<gunashekar> savvas:  0 [Intel          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel     HDA Intel at 0xd8240000 irq 22
<lee__> wahts a virtual ap box?
<savvas> gunashekar: ok try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base
<vmlinuz-> savvas: have you used virtualbox in gutsy before?
<thread> I even tried installing linux-source (2.6.22-14.43) and when I decompress linux-source-2.6.22 and run make menuconfig in there, it's 2.6.22.9 !
<savvas> vmlinuz-: yeah, it works :)
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: it should work fine
<lee__> man i see all theses issues and count my lucky stars
<thomas_> whats the problem with virtualbox?
<lee__> Why am i si stable?
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: do i need to download http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads? or just install it from "sudo apt-get install virtualbox" or both are the same?
<thomas_> compare the versions
<akincer> Anyone here having problems with displayconfig-gtk like I am? It doesn't configure dual display correctly for nvidia gfx 5200
<savvas> vmlinuz-: apt-cache policy virtualbox
<thomas_> but most easy way is at-get
<savvas> vmlinuz-: if that command gives you the same version as in the site, then you can just apt-get it
<vmlinuz-> savvas: yeah the same, 1.5.0
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: Okay I got virtualbox installed and i have my winxp cd. I'll go throw the stuff on the website
<thomas_> its very easy
<vmlinuz-> is there anything i should becareful of in the partitioning? I'm so confused never done this before
<akincer> I filed bug 152677 on this problem
<ubotu> Bug 152677 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/152677 is private
<nanuk> the monkey hates me :(
<gunashekar> savvas: it stopped at  Setting up alsa-base (1.0.14-1ubuntu2) ...
<savvas> vmlinuz-: mouseover the link of your arch, i386 or amd64, it will show at the status bar the last numbers in the version
<savvas> gunashekar: does it show "gunashekar@Repo:~$" under it ?
<gunashekar> savvas: no the console window header says finished
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> weird
<savvas> gunashekar: close the window and try again
<savvas> in a new one
<lee__> eh what is Virtual box?
<savvas> lee__: the box of doom!
<Evanlec> lee__, similar to vmware
<savvas> same as pandora's :p
<lee__> that is lol
<thomas_> lee__: google virtualbox
<vmlinuz-> Save and reboot your system. Once logged in, start Virtualbox from the menu.
<vmlinuz-> do i need to fully reboot, or just X restart?
<TheRepacker> Lee_: it's wine on steroids
<lee__> oooooo ok
<thomas_> fully I suppose
<savvas> vmlinuz-: you have to add your user in the virtualbox group
<thomas_> although I don't remember doing that
<thread> Does that make sense to anybody? synaptic tells me linux-source-2.6.22 is version 2.6.22-14.43, but make menuconfig in the dir after extracting it has v2.6.22.9 at the top
<lee__> eh brb
<vmlinuz-> savvas: I've done that now
<thomas_> savvas: vmlinuz- it does that automatically
<thread> The same thing seems to be happening for linux-headers, but I'm not sure how to tell what version I have from the files
<savvas> vmlinuz-: ah, then you can simply logout/login :)
<savvas> thomas_: it didn't for me :\
<thomas_> strange
<thomas_> did you apt-get ?
<savvas> no
<savvas> ah that must be it
<thomas_> i guess so
<vmlinuz-> savvas: I went to users settings then click on manage groups then go to vboxusers and properties then i check on my Username. is that right? or anything more i need to do?
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: no you're fine
<vmlinuz-> savvas: do i need to change group ID
<thomas_> nonon
<thomas_> nono
<thomas_> just logout
<vmlinuz-> ok
<savvas> vmlinuz-: thomas_ said it :)
<vmlinuz-> ok brb
<gunashekar> savvas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40652/
<savvas> gunashekar: how's it going?
<savvas> ah
<savvas> gunashekar: give me the output of: asoundconf list
<vmlinuz-> back. I restarted X :)
<jetole> ~quit
<vmlinuz-> oops I've lost the tutorials site >_<
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: go to konsole and do "vbox"
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: ok
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: http://pastebin.com/m9b3d4c7
<gunashekar> savvas: Names of available sound cards:  Intel
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: do you mean virtualbox cause thats the command to run it
<savvas> gunashekar: try this: asoundconf is-active
<lee__> boy i sure like tabs lol
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: yeah VirtualBox, my mistake
<gunashekar> savvas: blank
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: now you have to mount the image with virtualbox
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: np, I'm going throw the tutorials now. ill come here if i have problem.. wait pls sir
<thomas_> ok ok
<lee__> WOW...
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: ok my cd is inside now. im going throw wizard & naming my new OS etc wait
<savvas> gunashekar: in amarok, does it show that the file is playing but there is no sound? does kde have volume control or something? try check the stuff there, maybe it's mute or something
<lee__> well oopsed and down loaded but i guess it did run lol...i guess iam safe
<gunashekar> savvas: yes it shows the sound is playing
<lee__> so no doomy for me lol
<gunashekar> savvas: volume control is workistill no soundng , kept it at 100%
<lee__> oh i have a questin...do we need to periodically restart out sytems?
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: in the step where it ask me "Boot Hard Disk (Primary Master)" what do i choose pls
<savvas> gunashekar: something must be blocking it, try mute other devices in volume control
<thomas_> lee__: shut up
<lee__> like what we have to do in i won't say the word
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: 1 sec
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: http://www.blog.arun-prabha.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/virtualbox5.png
<thomas_> ah, you have to make a new one
<thomas_> a virtual one
<thomas_> hit new button and follow instructions
<hamas> gunashekar, edit -> preference -> select all controls and unmute all and turn all up
<vmlinuz-> ok
<savvas> vmlinuz-: have you read their manual? http://www.virtualbox.org/download/UserManual.pdf
<hamas> gunashekar, volume controls can on some boards be misleading and incorrect
<borovy3488> I think the only user on my computer has been switched to a non-admin user.  Any ideas on how to fix that?
<thomas_> savvas: lol 173 pages :p
<gunashekar> savvas: the only other device is MIDI device and MIDI mapper on my control panel
<vmlinuz-> savvas: nop havnt
<savvas> thomas_: knowledge is power \m/ :p
<hamas> gunashekar,  in the mixer+
<savvas> they explain everything there
<vmlinuz-> savvas: i have matchup starting up soon, i rly need to done this quick so i cant read alot.. i paid 50 bucks to see this event online in steaming video, so im already wasting money missing few matches
<thomas_> yeah true, but you need a whole day before you get through that
<thomas_> :p
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: no worries, we are right here to help ;-)
<savvas> gunashekar: play around with the volume control preferences, I've no idea how it looks like in KDE, I helped a user 2 days ago with the same commands and it worked for him
<gunashekar> savvas: trying
<hamas> does anyone know why the emerald-themes package is broken/gone?
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: thanks man
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: btw, don't forget to complain at the company where you bought this online video, to make their site open for other browsers
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: ok
<thomas_> hamas: no idea, I noticed that to
<hamas> vmlinuz-, tried to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras and/or mplayer firefox plugin?
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: im trying to figure out how many free space i got in the system as a whole so i can give virtualbox like a 2gig or something you think its enough?
<gunashekar> savvas: I filed a bug report on alsa : they advice to install the latest HG(mercurial) drivers : can download that but dunnno how to install
<vmlinuz-> hamas: yep didn't work
<hamas> vmlinuz-, the mplayer plugin usually works :/
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: I always used kdiskfree before, but now I don't have it, anything similier to check my system free space in gnome?
<sj1> Intel 845G problems...
<vmlinuz-> hamas: it won't for this check it out yourself. https://www.onthenetsports.com/viewer.asp
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: make it automatically resizable(i forgot how they call it) and max something like 2-3 gb will work
<savvas> gunashekar: no idea :\ sorry
<hamas> vmlinuz-, asp error?
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: im here. http://www.blog.arun-prabha.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/virtualbox7.png
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: yep, dynamically
<vmlinuz-> hamas: yep, and when i tried & installed ies4linux program with its all plugins and everything, i even got a dll files from my friend and put it in my /drive_c/system etc. and now whenever i go to this website with my IE it hangs/crash.
<gunashekar> savvas:  there is a KMIX , sound mixer, the output devices on it are Master, PCM, Digital , Ext Mic, and Int mic
<savvas> gunashekar: have you tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<gunashekar> savvas: looking it up
<hamas> vmlinuz-, that sucks
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: in the dynamically it gives it 10gig, its too much isnt it
<vmlinuz-> hamas: yeah. >_<
<hamas> vmlinuz-, btw wont windows need more then 2gb?
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: doesn't mather
<sj1> 1 - Not detected properly - had to change to  "Intel - experimental mode-setting", 2 - Black screen while booting - instead of progress stuff, 3 - Fonts crazy large in CntlAltF1 etc textmode...
<borovy3488> my sound works when I boot up ubuntu.  Like, i get all the log in effects.  Then, once logged in, the sound no longer works.  I'm getting the GStreamer error message
<borovy3488> any ideas?
<vmlinuz-> hamas: I'm not sure. not a windows fan but installing it in virtualbox as we speak. giving it 9gigs now hope it's good
<hamas> vmlinuz-, the dynamic image grows as you install things in it
<gunashekar> savvas: thanks the instructions are clear on that page : will try upgrading the alsa drivers and try
<vmlinuz-> okay. so that 9gig i gave to virtualbox now I will not be able to use any of it for my ubuntu correct?
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: anyway, the parition will only take up the space that it really uses, and expands dynamically
<savvas> gunashekar: I hope it works :)
<sj1> I miss being able to go to textmode, but am unsure where to begin resolve this one...
<hamas> vmlinuz-, nope
<gunashekar> savvas: will inform you if you are around by then
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: you will be fine
<stefg> sj1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in initramfs-tools "tty[1-6]  are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [Critical,Triaged] 
<hamas> vmlinuz-, you can set it to be 2tb big, it only uses the the space you install in it
<vmlinuz-> okay
<vmlinuz-> im now finished installing it
<thomas_> hamas: why are you repeating what I just said?
<vmlinuz-> I think time to put my winxp cd & start installing
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: have fun :p
<hamas> thomas_, didnt see it, sorry
<borovy3488> does anyone know why i would be getting sound, then the system say that I don't have sound?
<borovy3488> and no longer have sound
<WorkingOnWise> Does anyone get a chrtp as Ubuntu is booting, about 30% into the progress bar?
<LiMaO> oh dang. unable to run 64bit guests using virtualbox
<Evanlec> yep, 32bit only
<Evanlec> esp for windows
<vmlinuz-> good lord. i clicked start and at first step i got error -_-
<thomas_> lol yep, the true nature of windows
<savvas> gunashekar: ok
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: what error?
<gunashekar> savvas: I got stuck at the first step installing the required tools with the Message : Media Change : please insert the disc labeled 'Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release Candidate i386 (20071010.1)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<nanuk> cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/hda5 dev/mapper/...
<nanuk> Command failed: Can't get device information.
<gunashekar> : i upgraded to gutsy online
<nanuk> where is my partition
<nanuk> damit
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: http://shell.lomag.net/~org/Screenshot-2.png
<thomas_> gunashekar: generate a decent souces.list http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<gunashekar> thomas_: ok
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: do what they say, execute the init.d thing
<_dan_> nanuk as root?
<nanuk> yes
<nanuk> its gone
<vmlinuz-> k
<_dan_> fdisk -l /dev/hda nanul and paste output
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: i thought they need me to run virtualbox as root as in "sudo virtualbox"
<thomas_> try it
<Aishiko> it it's asking for an install disc and you don't have one, remove the CD as a repo source in  your sources list.
<thomas_> i don't know for sure
<nanuk> nothing
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: there is no. /etc/init.d/boxdrv - in my system
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: hmm
<thomas_> thats strange
<thomas_> and you installed through apt-gte
<thomas_> get*
<Aishiko> say when does Gusty go Live?
<thomas_> Aishiko: live as in live-cd, it already does
<wrede> Hi! Since upgrade to Gutsy my laptop (Thinkpad X31) is no longer talking to my external monitor. Any ideas?
<thomas_> wrede: set up your gfx card propperly
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: reinstall virtualbox, choose to install the kernel module
<Aishiko> thomas_: no as in it leaves beta and becomes stable
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: do you think i should install "virtualbox-ose-module-2.6.22" ?
<wrede> thomas_: I think it is setup correctly. It was before. I have not touched anything
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: It didn't ask me the first time if i want to install kernel module
<thomas_> Aishiko: then you mean final,  and that will be the 18th
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: how are you installing it?
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: I already have virtualbox, do you think I gotta install virtualbox-ose-module-2.6.22 is that what it needs?
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: im installing it like that "sudo apt-get install virtualbox"
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: try the module
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: get the .deb from here http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: i was there. there is no gutsy one
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: do what LiMaOsyas
<thomas_> take feisty
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: get feisty one.. it'll work for gutsy
<vmlinuz-> ok
<LiMaO> and if it looks ugly, i have a fix for that
<LiMaO> i mean, huge fonts and stuff
<LiMaO> be sure to uninstall the one you have installed using apt-get
<thomas_> LiMaO: it's deb so it will replace automatically not?
<_dan_> nanuk no partition at all or didnt find the device?
<vmlinuz-> i just did "apt-get remove virtualbox"
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: yeah, that is safer
<vmlinuz-> now downloading the fiesty virtualbox .deb
<LiMaO> thomas_: i like playing on the safe side =P
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: ok
<vmlinuz-> almost done 50%
<amr> hi any one help me with a problem in gusty rc1
<thomas_> LiMaO: yeah, not that it's a problem, just it doesn't really mather :p
<LiMaO> vmlinuz, when you right click it and choose install, pay attention to the details, cause it'll tell everything
<vmlinuz-> damn the upcoming match is Earl stricland vs shane. i hope i dont miss this one >_<
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: okay
<thomas_> wrede: be sure to check that nothing changed during upgarde, put /etc/x11/xorg.conf in pastebin
<nanuk> no partition at all
<borovy3488> There was an error writing to the disc:
<borovy3488> The recorder could not be accessed.
<borovy3488> Any ideas on how to fix this?  Trying to burn to a dvd
<vmlinuz-> k cool, looks like module now installed too
<thomas_> borovy3488: using k3b?
<vmlinuz->  * Starting VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv                                                                                                          [ OK ] 
<vmlinuz-> Starting VirtualBox host networking...done.
<amr> the title bar font and the user and password font are so big that distort my themes , i tried change the DPI but no hope , i am having GMA of intel and a wide screen laptop fujitsu 1280x800
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: nice :)
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: do i have to run "sudo virtualbox" or just "virtualbox" in terminal to install my OS
<borovy3488> thomas_: i used k32b to make the iso, but not to burn it.  Just clicking write to disk
<LiMaO> just use it from the menu.. Applications > System > Virtual
<Amaranth> amr: Disable compiz
<LiMaO> no need to run it as root
<thomas_> borovy3488: use k3b to burn it
<clusty> wonder why i can't enable the playbar in gmplayer
<LiMaO> but vmlinuz-, you may have to change some permissions, in order for usb to work
<amr> Amaranth, that fixes my theme but not username and password font
<vmlinuz-> ok the cool thing is. I have my WinXP Creation there :) It didn't disappear
<clusty> the mplayer ppl blamed ubuntu binary
<vmlinuz-> I just have to click "Start" now
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: are you getting huge fonts?
<Amaranth> amr: they're both the same issue, they ignore GNOME's DPI setting and use the one from the X server
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: it keeps the config files
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: nop its normal
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: great
<borovy3488> thomas_: k3b wont recognize that there even is a drive!! All i want to do is backup some files because the gutsy install messed with everything.  I was going to do the entire install over again
<amr> ok how to configure it from Xserver
<vmlinuz-> but interesting thing tho. the innotek Virtualbox "I have the same WinXP I created earlier" Okay? But now i click on "Settings" It gives me an error i click OK and it goes to the settings normally. should i care about that error or just ignore it?
<Amaranth> amr: if you raise GNOME's DPI until everything is that big then use smaller font sizes it'll all come out right
<thomas_> borovy3488: hmm
<thomas_> strange
<Amaranth> amr: get a ruler and measure your screen
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: change some settings, save it.. then go and revert them
<vmlinuz-> im thinking to delete it and start from scratch
<LiMaO> that should fix it
<Amaranth> you have to tell X your screen's width and height in millimeters
<borovy3488> thomas_: yea i know, hopefully the install didn't screw with the drive, cause I NEED that data
<vmlinuz-> about audio should it be alsa or oss?
<savvas> vmlinuz-: virtualbox will release a gutsy version when it goes final
<amr> no it's too big that 15.4 inch screen can withstand only 10 letters
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: alsa
<savvas> vmlinuz-: some stuff are different, like usb I think
<vmlinuz-> savvas: yep exactly
<vmlinuz-> thats the error, about USB
<Amaranth> amr: right your screen has a large DPI
<vmlinuz-> failed to access the usb subsystem
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: there's a fix for that usb thing, on gutsy or even feisty
<_dan_> nanuk isnt hda your boot partition, or where do u have your root? whats mount saying? maybe it got renamed to sda
<savvas> vmlinuz-: I get the same thing, but my usb mouse works :)
<vmlinuz-> me too
<nanuk> why are they called sda sdb now
<LiMaO> vmlinuz- and savvas: let me tell you how to get usb working without errors
<amr> no only 96 and i tried change it into 85 but no hope
<vmlinuz-> so I just put a check not to show that error again yea?
<nanuk> this sucks
<savvas> LiMaO: I don't need it, vmlinuz- maybe does :P
<nanuk> i found my partition
<amr> dont
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-:  open your /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules
<vmlinuz-> oh yea
<LiMaO> and where it says SUBSYSTEM==usb_device,                MODE=0664
<vmlinuz-> I have read about this in the tutorials
<vmlinuz-> 0666?
<vmlinuz-> yea?
<amr> i tried get the latest version of compiz but nothing
<LiMaO> change it to SUBSYSTEM==usb_device,                MODE=0666
<WorkingOnWise> Weeee! who knows the fix for the usb error just mentioned?! I get it too, but my vm won't even fully boot. It starts loading WinXP and just hangs...
<LiMaO> yeah
<Amaranth> amr: You're changing GNOME's idea of what the DPI is, not the X server's
<vmlinuz-> okay
<vmlinuz-> its going throw the installation now, i clicked "Start" can i do that usb thing later on?
<Amaranth> amr: To tell the X server your DPI you have to measure your screen
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: sure, anytime
<vmlinuz-> awesome
<amr> it's 15.4 inch
<xnitex> what is the command to launch compiz config?
<Amaranth> amr: no no
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: just don't forget to restart udev after editing the file
<borovy3488> thomas_: any otehr ideas?
<LiMaO> sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<vmlinuz-> ok
<Amaranth> amr: you have to measure the width and height in millimeters
<Amaranth> amr: 15.4" is the diagonal size
<nanuk> thx dan
<nanuk> cya
<amr> ok wait a sec
<vmlinuz-> winxp installation [running] 
<xnitex> ?
<vmlinuz-> it ask me to "unpartitioned space" i click ok?
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: do whatever you would do if you were installing xp normally
<vmlinuz-> my nightmare is partitioning these stuff. i have 4 options here, the thing is I'm afraid i mess up my ubuntu system
<cld2> I just installed the nvidia drivers using the restricted driver manager and now gdm starts and works but gnome just shows a background and a cursor, nothing else, ctlr+alt+backspace work. any ideas?
<vmlinuz-> format the partition using ntfs or fat system?
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: you will never mess ubuntu with that
<LiMaO> ntsf, quick
<amr> 320 mm width
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: remember that everything is being virtualized =)
<vmlinuz-> ah ok :)
<savvas> cld2: press alt-f2 and run this: nautilus
<LiMaO> it won't change a single bit of your ubuntu partition at all
<xnitex> ?????????????????????????????????????? what do i type in terminal to configure compiz/beryl in gutsy?
<amr> 320 mm x 205mm
<savvas> xnitex: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<cld2> savvas: i went to the failsafe term to see if I can see what was up, let me get back to gnome and test run command
<amr> Amaranth : 320mm x 205mm
<xnitex> thank you savvas
<Amaranth> amr: is it widescreen?
<WorkingOnWise> LiMaO: you are my hero ! After I change the permissions in /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules, do I have to reboot?
<savvas> xnitex: then from the menu system > preferences > advanced desktop effects
<amr> Amaranth: yes
<LiMaO> WorkingOnWise: no.. just have to restar udev
<Amaranth> amr: what is your screen resolution?
<lee__> eh I have a question, Ho do I down load an rpm with having th system atempting to open it automaticaly
<LiMaO> WorkingOnWise:  sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<amr> Amaranth: 1280x800
<Amaranth> amr: ok, hang on a second
<amr> Amaranth: 1280x800 @60hz
<LiMaO> lee__: you do NOT download rpms.. you don't need them. you need .deb
<LiMaO> =)
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: btw using virtualbox is a way to run ubuntu + winxp in teh same exact second?
<lee__> its for my PS2
<cld2> savvas: alt-f2 isnt working, i can right click thought ;)
<lee__> I found the soft ware fo it
<savvas> lee__: ubuntu is debian-based, hence it uses .deb package system, you can install stuff from the menu Applications > add/remove
<hmuller> <--- using amd64 version of Gutsy, have aide (the app) related question, is this the correct channel or do I belong elsewhere?
<savvas> cld2: this is after feisty->gutsy upgrade?
<lee__> What I am trying to say is that its a program for the ps2
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: yes, exactly
<cld2> savvas: it was a clean gutsy install
<lee__> http://www.sony.net/Products/Linux/Download/PlayStation_BB_Navigator.html
<lee__> this
<borovy3488> OK, so aparently I don't have permission to access my dvd/cd burner.  Any ideas on how to gain permission???
<cld2> I might have to new of an nvidia card, vesa was working fine
<LiMaO> lee__: well, right click the file and choose 'save as'
<LiMaO> and your system will not try to run it
<lee__> oh
<savvas> lee__: you can install rpm stuff with: alien
<lee__> ok ty
<Amaranth> amr: DisplaySize 520 325
<Amaranth> amr: put that in the Monitor section in xorg.conf
<Amaranth> amr: that should give you an X server DPI of 100
<Amaranth> amr: which is close to GNOME's default of 96
<WorkingOnWise> Joy Joy Joy!!! At last..Windows XP LIVES in a vm! TY LiMaO
<savvas> cld2: hm.. I'd suggest a bug report http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<vmlinuz-> btw is there something similier to kdiskfree in gnome?
<LiMaO> WorkingOnWise: you're welcome =D
<amr> so i need to change the DPI into 50 to make it looks 100 ? Amaranth:
<cld2> savvas: ok thanks
<lee__> besides I know that if i was try to save it or run it it could not be good lol
<vmlinuz-> i'd like to check on my partitions & spaces I have used/or free space
<borovy3488> GnomeBaker says that I don't have permission to access my dvd burner.  How do I get access???
<savvas> cld2: maybe something installed creates problems, check System > Preferences > Session in fail safe (i think you can)
<Amaranth> amr: no
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: Applications > Acessories > Disk usage analyzer
<Amaranth> amr: just put GNOME's DPI to 100 and then put that line on your xorg.conf Monitor section
<Amaranth> amr: then everything will be the same size
<amr> ok how to do it , what to do with 520x325
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: there I have only 1 partition and nothing else. is that all it? ;p
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: or you can System > Administration > System Monitor
<Amaranth> amr: "DisplaySize 520 325" is a line to put in your xorg.conf
<amr> ok m but x server ok
<cld2> savvas: ok, ill have a look. thanks for the help
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: click on 'scan filesystem'
<LiMaO> but better to use System Monitor
<LiMaO> easier to understand
<vmlinuz-> ok
<kRush> vmlinuz-, df -h
<savvas> cld2: n/p, sorry I can't help with anything more :\
<kRush> easy as that
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: or that, if you're on a terminal =)
<cld2> savvas: no worries :) thanks for the good ideas
<xnitex> can i run beryl along side compiz?
<savvas> cheers :)
<amr> ok under<what sction
<xnitex> or are they combined now? :\
* LiMaO playing with google earth fligh simulator
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: I have only /dev/sda1   directory: /     type: ext3      total: 70gb     free: 36gb
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: so i really have everything in one partition right.. is that bad?
<xnitex> i'd really like to use emerald still or another program to get more themed window settings?
<borovy3488> does anyone have any ideas on how to get permission to uuse me dvd burner
<savvas> xnitex: then install it
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: well, it's bad for backup.. your /home should always be on a different partition..
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: also you should have a swap
<jerbear> is it safe to upgrade from feisty or is it better to do a clean install?
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: always bad for my memory, i have 1gig ram memory. and I don't have swap.
<savvas> xnitex: you have emerald and emerald-themes packages
<vmlinuz-> i gave virtualbox 512mb of ram just now. so that keep 512mb for my ubuntu, is that ok
<LiMaO> even with 4gb memory, a swap is not a bad idea =P
<kRush> jerbear, upgrading worked just fine for me but YMMV
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: actually the 192mb default for winxp install using virtualbox should be fine...
<savvas> vmlinuz-: I don't think you'll need more than 256mb in a vm, but ok
<LiMaO> but if you gave it more, there is no problem
<jerbear> kRush: thanks
<vmlinuz-> well i might run games in virtualbox later. heh
<lee__> ok LiMaO I need an education lol..But, I just need a sight that talks about dealing with rpms
<jerbear> what's the command to upgrade?
<xnitex> i'd like to install them from the repo's are they already on there?
<cld2> savvas: does failsafe gnome use the saem xorg.conf?
<xnitex> jerbear : sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<LiMaO> lee__: site, you mean.. not sight
<vmlinuz-> jerbear: sudo update-manager -d
<vmlinuz-> jerbear: that would upgrade to gutsy ok?
<lee__> yeah
<LiMaO> lee__: i don't know about rpms, sorry =/
<jerbear> vmlinuz-: thanks
<lee__> ok np Ill google it
<savvas> cld2: I don't know how it actually works :(
<vmlinuz-> some ppl add -c but i dont understand why
<xnitex> yeah i have the packages and after i install them through terminal they are in preferences or administration under system i guess?
<hmuller> I installed Aide.  Had problem with autogenerated config file.  Uninstalled application, manually deleted all remaining config files. Reinstalled Aide.  Config files were not properly reinstalled.
<xnitex> it says emerald themes has no installation candidate?
<hmuller> Any ideas how to reinstall the configuration files?
<Amaranth> emerald-themes does not exist
<jerbear> is there anything special i need to do to prepare for compiz-fusion? or will it configure itself like a new install?
<xnitex> savvas?
<savvas> Amaranth: I think it will exist, I type apt-cache show emerald and double tab for autocomplete.
<Amaranth> savvas: It doesn't not exist because I didn't package it
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> -not
<vmlinuz-> woah i was in virtualbox and couldn't mousehover outside of it. lol
<xnitex> should i just use gcompizthemer instead?
<savvas> Amaranth: ok :P
<kRush> jerbear, if you didn't use fusion from third party repos or sth. similar under feisty it will just work out of the box in gutsy - you might have to install the compiz meta package and ccsm is never a bad idea
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: I'm curious all these winxp system files where it will be in my ubuntu system, which directory?
<xnitex> i need to know how to get the pre made non gpl and gpl themes
<xnitex> from terminal?
<kRush> jerbear, also desktop effect are now activated under system >> pref. >> appearance
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: they will not be in a directory.. everything is virtualized into a single file
<LiMaO> check out your /home/you/.virtualbox folder
<vmlinuz-> ok
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: installatino of winxp is not done yet tho
<LiMaO> you man open the folder anyway
<LiMaO> so that you see what's inside
<Pie-rate> will the gibbon include 2.6.23 with fair scheduler?
<LiMaO> you will not be able to access winxp files though
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: i dont have ~/.virtualbox
<savvas> xnitex: maybe emerald-theme-manager ?
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: it's .VirtualBox
<LiMaO> forgor about the capitals
<iehova> hello everyone... just installed Gutsy RC. I installed emerald, but then a weird problem appeared in that synaptic now takes up the whole screen with no title bar or anything/ ths situation is the same with emerald uninstalled and with compiz both on and off. Everything else works fine... is this a known issue... or can anyone help?
<iehova> I can file a bug if that's more appropriate =P
<vmlinuz-> ah ok LiMaO
<Powerking89670> does Gutsy still have the issue where installing two differant mp3 codecs causes the playback to be....very low quality
<savvas> xnitex: i think you can get compiz themes from here: http://www.compiz-themes.org/
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: whats the real usage of winxp running from virtualbox in different cases not like mine. I mean does people use it for MSn messenger or another programs or even games like running WoW or Steam with it. is that even possible for virtualbox/winxp to run WoW/CS?
<kingrayray> i use wine for wow and cs
<kingrayray> works great :)
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: virtualbox does not emulate 3d applications, so running games is out of question
<swhalen> Hello, can someone help me with dar?
<vmlinuz-> ah okay
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: in order to run windows applications, you just need to use wine.. i use it to run dvdshrink, photoshop
<swhalen> i made a backup with hubackup, and need it back
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: what if the broadcast video is a 3d video. can i still view it?
<phaidros> I just stumbled upon mising modules in the xen kernel image. could anyone point me to doc how to build a specific module with ubuntu kernel sources, please?
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: yes, sure
<kingrayray> LiMaO: have you tried photoshop cs2 in wine?
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: actually people use virtualbox to try new OS's..
<FFForever> how come if i mute my sound it does nothing?
<LiMaO> kingrayray: no CS here.. i use PS7
<kingrayray> LiMaO: me too, thats why i asked :)
<LiMaO> kingrayray: that's the latest i have =P
<kingrayray> i heard it works
<kingrayray> me too
<Assid> heya
<phaidros> guys, this is linux channel ;)
<LiMaO> phaidros: we're talking about wine ;)
<LiMaO> =P
<kingrayray> we are talking about what we can and can't do with linux :D
<cld2> savvas: for what ever reason after I rebooted out of failsafe session regular gnome works.
<FFForever> how about help for my nubbness?
<phaidros> yadda yadda ..
<kingrayray> :P
<savvas> phaidros: maybe you need: sudo apt-get install xen-headers
<FFForever> i mute my sound and nothing happens....
<Assid> how goes it
<phaidros> savvas: I have, but how to compile from within kernel-headers??
<FFForever> sound still plays.....
<Evanlec> anyone think cs2 really runs good in wine? i found it kind of annoying
<vmlinuz-> FFForever: plays where? in everything?
<FFForever> yeah everything....
<savvas> cld2: magic :) lol, it happened to me once, maybe it just needed to load new stuff, I'm not an expert in any of those areas though :P
<vmlinuz-> FFForever: which WM you use?
<FFForever> i muted the mater setting..., it seems as if my "master" does nothing.....
<FFForever> gnome :D
<Assid> Evanlec: you dont wanna game with fast fps requirements through wine
<Powerking89670> kingrayray: I'm gonna try and install PS CS2 on wine now, I'll let you know how it goes
<Evanlec> Assid, im talkin about photoshop CS2
<Assid> oh
<Assid> :|
<Evanlec> one of the only apps i really need thats non-native
<vmlinuz-> FFForever: hm, do you have different mixer in your system tray or something
<Assid> if im not mistaken photoshop cs works fine tho
<FFForever> just the standard sound one...
<Assid> cs2 last checked didnt
<kingrayray> cs2 does work
<FFForever> if i use pcm to lower the volume though that works :P
<Evanlec> well i installed it and it "works" but...i dunno, i wasnt impressed
<kingrayray> http://luiscosio.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps
<vmlinuz-> FFForever: when you mousehover over it. it says "Master" Or "Mixer" ?
<kingrayray> :)
<giorgos> hello i have a question. Has something be changed for nfs mount? i was able with fisty to mount my nasfiler without problems but now with gutsy gibbon i canot establish a conection
<Evanlec> takes forever to start
<phaidros> anyone? howto compile a specific kernel module with ubuntu sources? (a hint to documentation would be great!)
<vmlinuz-> FFForever: ah you have external speakers, not headphones yes?
<FFForever> i have a laptop :P
<Amaranth> phaidros: which kernel module?
<vmlinuz-> FFForever: ok look, right click on your master that is in the trey then go to prefences
<Amaranth> phaidros: it should have a build system that finds the kernel headers and builds
<savvas> phaidros did you see this? maybe you need: sudo apt-get install xen-headers
<Amaranth> phaidros: you're trying to compile xen?
<vmlinuz-> FFForever: and there you pick "PCM" then click close
<FFForever> vmlinuz-, it worked on 7.04.....
<Assid> you guys wanna know something funny
<vmlinuz-> yea, try what im telling you now.. put on prefences in PCM, and mute see if that works
<savvas> FFForever: have you reported it in bugs? http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Assid> i got quite a few guys off windows and onto kubuntu/mac
<Assid> but im still on this
<Assid> lol
<phaidros> savvas, yes I have seen :)
<FFForever> if i mute pcm yes it mutes everything....
<FFForever> can anyone help me with my mouse bug yet?, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40596/
<phaidros> Amaranth: I'm familiar with basic kernel compiling and so on. I just wonder how to compile just a specific module (in my case: speedstep and madwifi, both mising/broken in recent xen-image)
<LiMaO> http://limao.homelinux.net:8080/screenshot.png  --> native linux application (google earth, flight sim mode) + wine application (dvdshrink) + vbox emulated OS (winxp)
<Amaranth> phaidros: speedstep is replaced with acpi_cpufreq
<Amaranth> phaidros: and madwifi is in linux-restricted-modules
<phaidros> Amaranth: Amaranth, ah IC, but acpi_cpufreq is also not in xen kernel :(
<vmlinuz-> lol it worked LiMaO & savvas , im in winxp with virtualbox thx
<kingrayray> lol, LiMaO.. your bandwidth just dieees as everybody clicks it :)
<Amaranth> phaidros: Then you need to recompile the whole kernel
<kingrayray> nice shot though
<Assid> LiMaO: you ned more bandwith
<LiMaO> kingrayray: lol yeah.. not enough bandwidth here =P
<kingrayray> hehe
<phaidros> Amaranth: for madwifi, I have compiled alot of madwifi stuff on embedded systems, but I still wonder how to deal with retricted modules  self compiling / ubuntu packaging / managing ..
<LiMaO> but it's a nice screenshot
<FFForever> please help me fix my mouse lol, i am going nuts with it broken....
<phaidros> Amaranth: whole kernel because af of acpi_cpufreq?
<giorgos> no one ideas?
<LiMaO> shows how powerful linux is =P
<Amaranth> phaidros: afaik it can't be built separately
<phaidros> Amaranth: ok, ic
<FFForever> i mean it works..., but it goes nutz here and there....
<FFForever> (when i use the side scrollers....)
<phaidros> Amaranth: but madwifi should be possible, right?
<Assid> LiMaO:  still need a long way to go tho.. we need more support for the cheap ass chinese hardware out there
<Amaranth> phaidros: yeah
<Amaranth> phaidros: just make sure the headers for your linux-image are installed and run madwifi's build system
<phaidros> Amaranth: thanks :)
<Amaranth> `make` and friends
<LiMaO> Assid: shouldn't those 'generic' stuff be easier to run?
<Assid> LiMaO: i tried in the middle with a webcam..
<Assid> dont think it got to work
<LiMaO> oh.. i had a webcam too.. i think i threw it away
<LiMaO> webcam support on linux is not good heh
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> and we need better alternative im's
<LiMaO> i like kopete
<LiMaO> what do you use?
<Assid> yeah its nice..
<Assid> used to use kopete
<FFForever> is there any im for linux with voice+web cam support?
<Assid> right now kubuntu is only on my lappy.. desktop is back on win
<Assid> FFForever: kopete.. or amsn..
<amr> Amaranth : i did as you say but nothing was fixed , still the same , i think you mis-understand me as only the title bar font only is big but all other fonts are normal and if compiz had a problem to interpret the DPI from gnome why the problem solved when i add compiz --replace to session ??? that temporary fix to problem but not fixing the user and password and tends to corrupt after adding other software to startup
<Assid> but good luck getting it working for a cheap card
<FFForever> when did kopete and amsn add webcam support?
<Assid> i think it should be there
<LiMaO> FFForever: kopete has it i think
<Assid> amsn does.. friend uses it on a mac
<FFForever> rebooting :)
<LiMaO> FFForever: but no webcam works flawlessly on linux
<amr> Amaranth : i did as you say but nothing was fixed , still the same , i think you mis-understand me as only the title bar font only is big but all other fonts are normal and if compiz had a problem to interpret the DPI from gnome why the problem solved when i add compiz --replace to session ??? that temporary fix to problem but not fixing the user and password and tends to corrupt after adding other software to startup
<Assid> compiz causes alot of issues
<Amaranth> amr: Do not repeat yourself
<Assid> my sis' laptop starts with a hung window all the time
<Amaranth> amr: the problem is compiz starts before gnome-settings-daemon
<amr> ok i 'll try to delay gnome-setting-daemon
<Assid> also last time when i had nix on this.. i tried compiz. the fps just dropped
<Amaranth> amr: you can't
<Amaranth> amr: that's hardcoded in gnome-session
<Amaranth> amr: and that only fixes compiz
<vmlinuz-> directx 9.0c is that the latest?
<Amaranth> vmlinuz-: no, directx10 is the latest
<LiMaO> Assid: i'm on feitsy 64bit.. but still keeping those compiz desktop effects off
<LiMaO> they do not work with wine applications
<LiMaO> such apps will display to titlebar
<Assid> LiMaO: yeah act verrrry strange
<vmlinuz-> Amaranth: im in winxp from virtualbox now, can i ask how to install directx & activex here? or should i go some other channel?
<LiMaO> no titlebar*
<Amaranth> vmlinuz-: ##windows
<vmlinuz-> trying to make my steam video working there now, but still no luck
<Assid> LiMaO: nah.. just maximise them.. you should be fine
<amr> ok is reinstallling latest version of compiz will fix
<Amaranth> amr: no
<Assid> LiMaO: ive had that happen to me with openoffice too
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: i don't think directx will be available.. as i told you, everything is virtualized, including your video card...
<Amaranth> amr: i gave you the fix
<Amaranth> amr: what i told you to do should have set your X server DPI to 100
<amr> i tried it but didn't fix
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: oh. so the steaming video will not work in the virtualbox > winxp too? >_<
<Amaranth> amr: did it change anything?
<phaidros> Amaranth: just to make sure, when I take the recent xen .config, use it and do make-kpkg I should end up with the same kernelconfig as the precompiled one, right?
<Assid> next thing is . ive seen quicktime act very odd when visiting sites that use quicktime
<Amaranth> phaidros: err, sure why not
<phaidros> so to say, the same kernel ..
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: what streaming video are you willing to watch? you may not even need winxp for that
<amr> changed the whole screen but the problem in title bar still
<Assid> like if im using in browser playback
<Amaranth> phaidros: err, sure why not
<Amaranth> oops
<Amaranth> amr: did it change anything?
<phaidros> Amaranth: ok, I never got used to *buntu's way to handle kernels so far :)
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: you're the one wanting to watch that pool games?
<LiMaO> those*
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: i do need i think. https://www.onthenetsports.com/viewer.asp
<amr> Amaranth : all screenn but the problem with title bar still
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: yea
<Amaranth> amr: Read my question again
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: well, you don't need directx for that, do you?
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: but its not free. I bought to watch the whole event there. and i couldnt view it in linux/firefox
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: just try loading the site.. whatever is needed should be installed automatically
<ISS_Student> I installed jre and can't do java -jar <filename> can anybody help me with ths?
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: no other way to watch it. I keep getting errors. i tried every single way from linux, didnt work
<Amaranth> amr: Did anything different happen when you added that line or does everything look exactly the same?
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: didn't work bro
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: what happened?
<amr> the screen resolution changed to bigger value
<amr> and not for widescree
<Amaranth> amr: I guess I can't help then
<amr> ok thnx
<vmlinuz-> one of the requirments that i have winxp & latest directx and framework
<Amaranth> amr: Err, sounds like you changed your screen resolution
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: then try installing directx
<LiMaO> see what happens
<Amaranth> amr: did you just add that line to your Monitor section or did you change other numbers?
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: will not work. i try it all
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: go to the page i gave you and you'll know
<cld2> is it possible to tell what driver im using when X is actually running? I know this sounds stupid but I think im using vesa even though xorg.conf says nvidia. thanks
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: it requires that file too. InstallUniDownloadPack3.exe
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: i get this error when i try to load that page
<Powerking89670> kingrayray: The only problem I am having with my CS2 installer is that it wont let me input a serial number; I'm planning on entering it later, just letting you know
<LiMaO> error '80020009'
<LiMaO> /viewer.asp, line 57
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: yep thats what I get too.
<vmlinuz-> in windows it work fine. and you will watch games :)
<vmlinuz-> but hey in virtualbox & winxp it worked ;)
<LiMaO> that's a problem with the page, isn't it?
<kingrayray> Powerking89670: i haven't tried it yet, i just found that it is possible hehe
<vmlinuz-> nop. not with the page. it just run in my brothers laptop and now it did with winxp in virtualbox
<Powerking89670> kingrayray: good! because I hate boting into my Virtual Machine to use it because its SLOW in the VM
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: oh ok
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: btw, there's this page aswell https://www.onthenetsports.com/help.php
<LiMaO> that has a link to something that should be downloaded
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: yep I read that already long ago, and he download is only for windows system. Not for linux
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: but you can download and install it on your virtualized xp
<LiMaO> you are running xp on a virtualbox, aren't you? that's an xp. you can download stuff with it and install them
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: what's still not working?
<cld2> if I have nvidia with the restricted driver do I have to enable aiglx in xorg.conf or is it on by default?
<thomas_> cld2: have a look and find out ^^
<usser> cld2: its on by default
<usser> cld2: but still check for compozite extension option in xorg
<cld2> thomas_, usser : thanks. this is all new to me, ive been using wmii a mouseless no frills wm for over 3 years. Ive missed all this fancy 3d desktop stuff. just starting to think it might be the way to go now with all the ways to view your open windows/programs.
<thomas_> cld2: yeah, it's all quite cool, the fancy 3D stuff, but i find it rather useless :p
<cld2> thomas_: most of it yes, but super+tab is nice
<cld2> as are the expose like effects
<thomas_> cld2: just give me kde sith multiple desktops and i'll be fine
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to get emerland theme manager to work with gutsy?
<usser> zoom is useful too
<thomas_> CheeseGardener: it looks like it isn't supported anymore
<usser> CheeseGardener: hm compiz+emerald
<thomas_> usser: i have good eyes
<CheeseGardener> usser, what's that?
<thomas_> oh dear
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: thanks everything is working well :) I'm watching the steam video from virtualbox & winxp right now hehe
<vmlinuz-> its live. ;) missed couple of matches tho but its all good now
<usser> thomas_: well i use for full-screen youtube videos and such cause youtubes own fullscreen sucks
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: ah nice
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: have fun now and watch till your eyes peel out
<thomas_> :p
<usser> CheeseGardener: are u using compiz?
<CheeseGardener> I'm in Gutsy right now.  So it's got compiz fusion built in.
<usser> CheeseGardener: so install emerald and compiz will use it instead of metacity
<CheeseGardener> it's not though.
<CheeseGardener> Compiz fusion uses the "appearance" menu now
<usser> CheeseGardener: did u do compiz --replace?
<CheeseGardener> Metacity is built in
<CheeseGardener> ?
<CheeseGardener> no... what's that?
<usser> CheeseGardener: ok u have emerald installed right?
<CheeseGardener> yes
<usser> CheeseGardener: and compiz is running right now?
<CheeseGardener> Um... I think so yes.
<CheeseGardener> the effects are on so
<CheeseGardener> compiz fusion is on
<usser> CheeseGardener: ok alt+f2 type in ccsm
<usser> CheeseGardener: find window decoration plugin
<ISS_Student> Anybody know if there is a problem with RC and boot splash Mine isn't working
<usser> CheeseGardener: and under command put emerald
<CheeseGardener> I'm looking
<usser> ISS_Student: mine is distorted too, i just turned it off
<CheeseGardener> gtk-window-decorator --sync
<pvl1> ubuntu wont mount my ipod anyone help?
<CheeseGardener> what do I change that to?
<usser> CheeseGardener: emerald
<vmlinuz-> wow i gave way too many ram to my virtualbox winxp I think. I feel my linux is going slowly now. can i adjust that and lower the ram for winxp now?
<CheeseGardener> it's not doing anything.
<CheeseGardener> it still looks the same.
<silent> where is the recycling bin in root?
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: yes
<xnitex> i have the same issue cheesegardner with trying to theme my window decorations using "compiz themes" that are all .emerald files
<thomas_> vmlinuz-: in the vmware setting of your xp installation
<xnitex> it doesn't change
<vmlinuz-> thomas_: ok
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: but stop the system before adjusting it (turn off xp i mean)
<vmlinuz-> how do i do that? Just mouse click on "X" ?
<CheeseGardener> I got it work
<xnitex> what did you do cheese?
<xnitex> cheesegardener: ?
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: click on start, turn off computer
<vmlinuz-> oh ok
<LiMaO> from inside your virtualized xp
<pvl1> ubuntu wont automount my iPod, does anyone know why this would happen
<LiMaO> it works just like a normal xp
<CheeseGardener> the key is to disable effects in appearance, then when you put in emerald under the window decorate preferences renable the visual effects to "custom" after.
<CheeseGardener> if you don't turn the effects all the way off, it can't reload the window manager
<noah__> Has anyone tried Ekiga after the last week's updates in Gutsy? I can't get it to work anymore. No audio, GUI hangs, random crashes on incoming calls, can't answer incoming calls, ..
<Snuxoll> Gutsy's new X hates my monitor....keeps forcing it into widescreen resolutions
<Snuxoll> Tried a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but that fixed nothing
<vmlinuz-> ok i turned it off, firstable let me fix the usb thing. should i close virtualbox and do the init.d/dev stop?
<LiMaO> no need to stop it
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: should i restart the service boxdrv ?
<Odd-rationale> I understand that Gusty can encrypt your entire hard drive. 2 question: Is it available only in the text mode installer? Can I change the password for the encryption? Thanks!
<LiMaO> just edit the file the restart udev
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: no need to do anything else besides editing the file and restarting udev
<Snuxoll> Odd-rationale: Yes, alternate install only
<WorkingOnWise> LiMaO: the fix you gave for vb got xp runing, but didn't fix the error. should i be able to plug a usb device into my laptop, and see it in the vm?
<Odd-rationale> Thx, Snuxoll. Is it possible to change the password or is it fixed?
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: you know what, its already 0666
<LiMaO> WorkingOnWise: what error are you still having? let's fix it =)
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: I remember i edited it before, but that was from before. the older virtualbox that i got from apt-get
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: then it's all good
<Snuxoll> Odd-rationale: I'm not sure, I know you can set it during the install, but I don't think you can change it
<LiMaO> but it seems you both are getting some error message anyways
<vmlinuz-> now, can i start the winxp without running the innotek virtualbox startup
<Odd-rationale> OK, Thanks!
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: yes
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: how pls
<WorkingOnWise> ok. I gotta savee the machine state first...
<LiMaO> er, actually i understood what you asked now... you can't.. you should use innotek window to 'start' a machine
<vmlinuz-> ok thank you LiMaO
<pvl1> My ipod wont automount
<WorkingOnWise> grrr. cant get to settings with a saved state. gotta shut down the vm...
<noah__> Has anyone tried Ekiga after the last week's updates in Gutsy? I can't get it to work anymore. No audio, GUI hangs, random crashes on incoming calls, can't answer incoming calls, ..
<nzero> has anyone  actually succesfully used the screen admin thing yet
<WorkingOnWise> LiMaO: OK. The error is "Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service"
<LiMaO> WorkingOnWise: are you on gutsy?
<WorkingOnWise> yes
<LiMaO> that's unfixable =/
<xnitex> i can't get any of the compiz themes which have the ".emerald" extension to change the window decorations using emerald theme manager
<LiMaO> gotta wait till the final version of gutsy, so that innotek will release a version of vbox that fully works on it
<WorkingOnWise> is that to say it will be fixed after Gutsy goes stable?
<xnitex> help anyone?
<WorkingOnWise> ok...
<WorkingOnWise> so, what won't work due to that error? USB?
<nzero> does anyone know anything about the screen and graphics admin app
<LiMaO> WorkingOnWise: you may try plugging in some usb device and see what happens
<larson9999> nzero, yeah, i know it doesn't work for my geforce go card
<larson9999> :)
<Snuxoll> Gutsy's new X hates my monitor....keeps forcing it into widescreen resolutions
<WorkingOnWise> so it isn't a dealbreaker.
<nzero> it seems to not work period
<xnitex> ?????????
<nzero> what is the point of it if it supports nothing
<xnitex> ????
<nzero> I tell it the exact model of my monitor and i try and hit the test button, the screen goes blank, system locks, can't even get into the tty
<nzero> and they have days to fix it
<nzero> like what less then a week
<nzero> its not going to work
<larson9999> nzero, good, it's not just me :)
<WorkingOnWise> ty LiMaO. Between running a beta, and finding all sorts of outdated info on the web, I have been very confused with vb...
<xnitex> nzero : yeah thats why its a beta version
<xnitex> :] 
<nzero> yeah but beta is ending and stable is days away
<nzero> and there not even close
<nzero> I just don't understand why it can't remember my monitor even when i tell it what it is
<Snuxoll> nzero: I know, I blame bulletproof X for this
<nzero> its one thing for the plug and play not to work but when I tell it the specs and then it locks up
<Snuxoll> Gutsy keeps forcing my monitor into widescreen resolutions that AREN'T EVEN IN MY xorg.conf FILE
<nzero> .....snuxoll, what do you mean
<giorgos> i canot mount my nfs file system. Is something diferent in Gibbon?
<ConstyXIV> hasn't there been a port of WebKit to Epiphany?
<Snuxoll> Resolutions listed in my xorg.conf: 1280x1024, 1024x768, 800x600
<LiMaO> WorkingOnWise: you have to try it.. i like experimenting.. when i find an error, i'll do my best to understand it and possibly fix it
<Snuxoll> It keeps forcing my monitor into stuff like 1024x900 and stuff
<Snuxoll> 1280x900
<nzero> yo, amaranth,  whats up with the screens and graphics app
<Snuxoll> nzero: I don't think it's the app, even manually configuring my x-server doesn't work right
<nzero> the point of the X server is to give a graphics aid to operation of the system, first set of business should be complete interfacing with inputs and displays
<murkyMurk> anyone else notice that gecko based browsers keep crashing?
<Snuxoll> nzero: Like I said, I think it's the new bulletproof X that's killing us
<pvl1> After updating my comp my ipod wont automount, can anyone help me?
<nzero> especially for ubuntu which is suppose to be for consumers
<nzero> Snuxoll: new X, what has changed
<Snuxoll> pvl1: Tried replugging it?
<pvl1> snuxoll:like 12 times
<xnitex> i guess no one will discuss my question about theming with compiz and emerald? and it not changing anything?
<nosrednaekim> pvl1: hey..... whats up?
<Snuxoll> nzero: To prevent bad X configs from preventing gdm to start they made some weird changes to X........I think that's what's killing me
<pvl1> xnitex: not all comps can handle either
<murkyMurk> firefox, galeon, epithany all lockup after a few seconds...opera still working
<nosrednaekim> xnitex: whats the problem?
<Snuxoll> WHY does X seem to ignore the EDID information from my monitor?
<xnitex> okay first
<nzero> what does emerald have thats cool
<xnitex> pvl: i think i know what chipset i'm running and that it is supported
<pvl1> xnitex: video card?
<xnitex> and norsednaekim : hagl!
<xnitex> :] 
<nosrednaekim> nzero: its hasreally really nice customizable window decorations.
<Snuxoll> emerald is dead though
<xnitex> okay well heres the deal, the compiz themes page has all the compiz themes on it
<murkyMurk> Snuxoll: over riden in the xorg.conf?
<xnitex> that have .emerald extensions
<nosrednaekim> xnitex: what?
<xnitex> so yeah
<vmlinuz-> hey LiMaO do i need to install any drivers there in virtualbox winxp? Because the quality isn't right. it suppose to be better regarding to my laptop. and here i have better vga card than the laptop.
<nosrednaekim> Snuxoll: no its now.
<ConstyXIV> nzero: just to warn you, emerald is REALLY unstable at times
<ConstyXIV> expect crashes
<xnitex> and pvl : i know what my card can do, and what it is, and i know thats not the problem
<nosrednaekim> never crashed on me... I think maybe it like KDE better
<Snuxoll> murkyMurk: Yes, I've manually run dpkg-reconfigure on my X config, still doesn't work right
<xnitex> but yeah i really think its weird because its not working applying themes but all the rest of compiz works and the compizconfig works, etc etc
<murkyMurk> Snuxoll: nvidia?
<Snuxoll> murkyMurk: ATI Radeon 9500 PRO
<nosrednaekim> xnitex: so...... whats EXACTLY is the problem? in one line preferably..
<Snuxoll> rv350 chi[
<Snuxoll> *chip
<pvl1> nosrednaekim: ey m8. well actually i ahve 2 problems, 1 more urgent then the other. my iPod wont automount, and creox keeps giving me an error
<murkyMurk> Snuxoll: call me an old cynic but I think your problem would go away if you were to use Nvidia
<Snuxoll> 15" Micron CRT monitor
<larson9999> i'll go back to feisty if this doesn't work after gutsy is released.
<nosrednaekim> creox requires some jack stuff thats pretty hard to get working.
<Snuxoll> murkyMurk: It worked fine in feisty though
<xnitex> nosrednaekim : i try to get .emerald compiz them files from the site, i have compizconfig installed, emerald installed, i try to import and apply window themes/whatever they are haha and it just stays the same! what do i do? and i know my card works because its running compiz just fine
<larson9999> murkyMurk, i'm using nvidia and my card is a no go in gutsy.
<Snuxoll> For crying out loud, my monitor's EDID SAYS 1024x768, and it doesn't even default to that
<larson9999> buy hey, ati is going OS, finally?
<nosrednaekim> xnitex: after selecting a theme, run "emerald --replace" from the command line.
<murkyMurk> Snuxoll: larson9999: hmmm.. i have SLi twin cards to LCD working fine in Gutsy
<Snuxoll> larson9999: Only with the newer cards
<pvl1> nosrednaekim:figured, ill look into jack, but got any idea towards te ipod thing?
<larson9999> Snuxoll, yeah.
<Snuxoll> People with rv400 and below chips are SOL
<nosrednaekim> pvl1: do you use amarok?
<larson9999> murkyMurk, the old, "works for me."
<Snuxoll> murkyMurk: It'd be less annoying if it stopped thinking my monitor was widescreen
<pvl1> nosrednaekim: i us erythembox, but i mean ubuntu wont mount it at all. like i cant browse thru it
<xnitex> hot damn it worked nosrednaekim, thank you!
<murkyMurk> larson9999: yeah but it means that it's unlikey to be 'gutsy' at fault and more likely to be something else
<larson9999> something about this laptop display is the problem.
<nosrednaekim> Snuxoll: not so... I've heard many reports of rv300-490's working.
<murkyMurk> Snuxoll: you tried hand coding an xorg.conf to force it? or used one of the manual configuration apps that X comes with?
<nosrednaekim> xnitex: NP
<Snuxoll> nosrednaekim: I'm talking about ATI's new Open Source drivers
<Snuxoll> murkyMurk: YES
<xnitex> nosrednaekim : when i close that terminal window, it exits the window borders, how to fix that and make it permanent?
<nosrednaekim> pvl1: try getting amarok... it works really well with ipods
<nosrednaekim> xnitex: run it from "alt+f2"
<Snuxoll> Maybe using the FGLRX drivers will fix my problem, but I don't want to loose AIGLX...
<pvl1> nosrednaekim: will try
<nosrednaekim> Snuxoll: AIGLX will be in the next FLGRX
* nosrednaekim can't wait
<larson9999> murkyMurk, perhaps.  i don't know anyone else with a dell inspiron 8200 and gutsy to see if it works for them.
<xnitex> you mean from tty2 nosrednaekim?
<xnitex> nosrednaekim : "alt+f2" did nothing
<murkyMurk> Snuxoll: larson9999; just have to add your experiences along side MCP55 nvidia sata that hasn't worked since fiesty
<nzero> whats AIGLX
<nzero> !AIGLX
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<nosrednaekim> xnitex: no.... I mean, press "alt+f2" and run it from there (a run command dialog)
<murkyMurk> larson9999: can't even help there, my lappy is an Acer with Intel i810
<Snuxoll> murkyMurk: MCP tries to take over the world anyways....
<NeedHelp> Are there any major Gusty bugs to watch out for?
<xnitex> nosrednaekim : i press that
<xnitex> and nothing happens
<NeedHelp> BTW Is ATI All in Wonder 9600 FINALLY supported?
<nosrednaekim> xnitex: I'm using KDE... so things may be different ;) run "emerald --replace &" then... which should detact the process from the terminal
<xnitex> thanks will try
<nzero> does anyone know if they will have the screens and graphics admin app working by final
<murkyMurk> Snuxoll: i ended up sticking a cheapo VIA6421A sata/pata PCI expansion card in to get my DVD bacl online
<murkyMurk> nzero: my screens and admin works now
<NeedHelp> !gutstybugs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutstybugs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NeedHelp> !gutsy
<nzero> is that suppose to be a joke murky
<NeedHelp> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: you need to install vbox guest additions... you just have to select it on innotek's window menu
<murkyMurk> NeedHelp: not really, like any operating system the major pitfalls are all compatibility issues
<xnitex> nosrednaekim : it worked using & thanks
<vmlinuz-> can i do that while xp is running? LiMaO
<LiMaO> it MUST be done while xp is running
<xnitex> vmlinuz : one would think you would have to
<xnitex> XD
<LiMaO> it'll isntall guest additions on that virtual xp of yours
<murkyMurk> nzero: nope, works fine last time i checked it..i'll check it again now
<nzero> try and tell it the exact model of your monitor.
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: how do i do that pls, I'm looking around as we speak
<murkyMurk> nzero: yep, doing what it shoudl
<NeedHelp> !changename
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changename - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nzero> you will have to log out though
<nzero> what kind of card are you running murky
<murkyMurk> nzero: nope, just menu & password
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: on the window where it shows your virtual xp, click on Devices, then Install Guest additions
<murkyMurk> nzero: SLi 7600GS
<murkyMurk> nzero: two of 'em in SLi format using nvidia restricted on gutsy
<vmlinuz-> LiMaO: im there, i cant find devices
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: let me provide you a screenshot, just a sc
<pvl1> nosrednaekim: well amarok seems pretty good, but like ubuntu does nto recognize that my ipod is plugged in
<murkyMurk> lol, so my odd graphics works A Okay, it's just my PCI buss SATA interface that's borked
<nzero> i'm running a ATI Radeon with two monitors hooked up, I installed with just the one hooked up, tried to tell gutsy what monitor it whats and everytime  I restart if goes back to the default.
<nosrednaekim> pvl1: ok... plug it in and then run "dmesg" and pastebin it.
<pvl1> sec
<nzero> where do is the config file for XGL
<nzero> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<vmlinuz-> thanks because that virtualbox running the steaming live video is real slow, im having a laptop near me running it in the same time, when laptop have happenings or someone speaking, its a long delay until that happen in my virtualbox if u know what i mean >_< like laptop is more clear & whatever happens in laptop, happens in virtualbox after 1min or so, and it goes way behind and behind more and more..
<pwuertz> Hey, I got a problem with totem... after using the seek-bar below the video.. the seek-handle is glued to my mouse even after releasing the mouse button.. hence the video is jumping around as I move the mouse anywhere within the totem window
<pwuertz> is this a known bug?
<murkyMurk> nzero: so X gets rewritten on every boot? No idea how that can even happen
<pvl1> nosrednaekim uhm in a terminal i typed sudo hald, and my ipod randomly mounted, but hald wont load
<pvl1> nosrednaekim: think i just need to restart
<heartsblood> does anybody know when gutsy will be getting the 3d desktop plugin for compiz?
<nzero> its like i never changed the settings
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: http://limao.homelinux.net:8080/where.png
<murkyMurk> pwuertz: probably, use mplayer or vlc
<daekdroom> what`s the comand to use the xorg config util?
<nzero> heartsblood: it already has it
<heartsblood> where?
<nosrednaekim> pvl1: k
<nzero> you have to install compiz manager and enable it
<nzero> its in the repos
<DanaG> Anything new since two days ago?
<pvl1> nosrednaekim well thanks anyway, goodbye
<daekdroom> what`s the comand to use the xorg config util?
<pwuertz> murkyMurk: I got these players installed.. but isn't this something that should be fixed for the final release :) ?
<nosrednaekim> daekdroom: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<nzero> you also have to go the preferences/apperance and tell it to use custom settings
<level1_> I've had a weird problem with alsa for a while, basically, LFE is not controlled by master, and it makes it a little hard to control the volume and mute, because with master muted I still have sound from LFE
<daekdroom> nosrednaekim thanks =)
<vmlinuz-> thanks LiMaO found it
<murkyMurk> pwuertz: I suspect final will be a relative term ;-) Feel free to report it as a bug on the forum
<nzero> why is that windows has none of these compatibility problems
<DanaG> level1_: Here's a workaround: in the Gnome volume thingy, use the 'ctrl' key to select multiple lines as master.
<LiMaO> vmlinuz-: it'll start installing something in your virtual xp, just like if you had clicked an .exe in there
<heartsblood> nzero: I have compiz-fusion installed and running fine that wasn't the question.  I'm asking about the 3d desktop plugin from beryll that made the windows "pop out" from the cube display as you rotate.  It wasn't included in the intial compiz-fusion release because of compatability issues and afaik it's still not in there unless it's part of another plugin now.
<murkyMurk> level1_: yeah, many soundcards behave like that..master seems to means 'front'
<level1_> DanaG: hmmm... does that work in kde? lol... :(
<nzero> pop out?
<DanaG> How do you get addon plugins without having to recompile ALL of compiz-fusion?
<nzero> like leave the cube
<heartsblood> nzero: yeap
<DanaG> I don't know; perhaps kmix can do it.
<nzero> why would you want the windows to leave the cube
<heartsblood> nzero: I'm trying to see if I can't find a screen shot.  it's in the live version of compiz now, just wondering when it will make it into gutsy
<murkyMurk> DanaG: just tried that...nope, doesn't work
<nzero> i was running compiz fusion on feisty and it never had that
<heartsblood> compiz never did, it was a beryll plugin
<nzero> i thought compiz fusion is compiz and beryll combines
<nosrednaekim> heartsblood: I thought it was in .6
<murkyMurk> beryll had screen rollover horspots...they were cool
<pwuertz> heartsblood: maybe they dropped it because of some "weird" behavior they could not fix
<savvas> murkyMurk: suggesting is free: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<pwuertz> heartsblood: like bigger windows on the window edge.. they were truncated
<heartsblood> nzero: yes but not all the plugins made it into the 'merge' package because of incompatablity.  as I said before the 3d plugin is working fine now in the official release but it's not in the gutsy package yet and I was wondering when it will make it's way back in
<murkyMurk> savvas: is that linked in ubotu somewhere?
<heartsblood> http://compiz.org/Image:3DPlugin.jpg is a screen shot of what i'm talking about but the plugin doesn't look like that anymore.
<savvas> murkyMurk: read what heartsblood said to nzero above, some plugins just didn't fit :P
<lee__> eh are there any drivers for a on  Epson CX7800 printer for linux?
<lee__> eh it scans negatives
<pwuertz> I miss the aquarium plugin :/
<heartsblood> they actually fixed that as well
<savvas> lee__: complain at epson :P
<murkyMurk> savvas: ahhh, following you now, thanks
<nzero> hmmm
<lee__> I think I will do just that lol..though it reads its card readers lol
<nzero> i have a feeling gutsy want include that
<nzero> but neat
<lee__> any who
<heartsblood> nzero: there is a youtube vid of it in action in the source rls of compiz-fusion and it looks really nice
<heartsblood> no idea what it was called though
<murkyMurk> what's the cube keyboard shortcut?
<heartsblood> ctrl-alt left click is default
<lee__> oh send the link
<nzero> left click hold
<heartsblood> what he said
<nzero> ditto
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | lee__
<ubotu> lee__: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<murkyMurk> nope, no cube here...can't have enabled it
<nzero> i like that plugin, wish they did include that
<lee__> no Im ean the link to the you tube lol..
<nzero> murkymurk: did you install compiz manager
<lee__> oh and thatnks for that lnk too
<murkyMurk> nzero: probably not...guess that would account for it :-)
<heartsblood> just for the record, ubuntu chat > debian chat.  those guys are assholes :/
<nzero> yes, you must install that, then go to apperance in system prefs and select custom. then in compiz config enable cube.
<DanaG> The Cubegears plugin is still broken for me -- it eats CPU like mad.
<nzero> \and rotate cube
<heartsblood> DanaG: install xGL
* DanaG is using nvidia.
<nzero> cubegears is cheesy anyway
<murkyMurk> advanced compiz effects install...damn i love add/remove
* nosrednaekim liked the atlantis plugin..
<heartsblood> DanaG: doesn't matter, xgl still helps
<savvas> lee__: what was your printer?
<nzero> atlantis?
<DanaG> That one also devoured CPU.
<heartsblood> DanaG: unless your using dual monitors then :x
<lee__> hehee the CX7800 isnt even mentiond lol
<lee__> its actually a combination scanner and printer
<nzero> hey, can XGL support dual monitors
<savvas> lee__: is that all-in-one then?
<lee__> yes
<heartsblood> yes, but getting it to understand I dont want images to span both is a pain
<nosrednaekim> nzero: maybe....probabaly
<nzero> ........
<lee__> and its aobut a 400 dollar scanner printer too
<heartsblood> 'maximize' sends a window across both monitors in xgl, not just the one it was activated on
<DanaG> Why use XGL with nvidia?
<DanaG> I just choose not to use cubegears.
<pvl1> nosrednaekim: uhm any gudes for setting up jack?
<larson9999> murkyMurk, yeah but the thing about linux is things typically work for a LONG time.
<lee__> hehee heartsblood, I work in video we always do taht kind of thing
<nzero> this BS, Ubuntu Gutsy, looks better, is more secure, and has an active community creating free useful software, but it can't support dual monitors out of the box
<nosrednaekim> !jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nzero> but windows XP can
<nzero> with any card
<lee__> hey yes it can
<nosrednaekim> lee__: easiest way is probably to get ubuntu-studio
<pvl1> nosrednaekim i googled it and couldnt find anythin
<lee__> I had ubuntu , it supported dual monitors ..TV and computer
<larson9999> nzero, errr, it's the cards supporting xp not the other way around.
<murkyMurk> larson9999: true, but i still remember ./configure make make_install
<nzero> true
<lee__> file:///media/disk-2/picture/Picture/Picture 013.jpg
<savvas> lee__: http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<lee__> file:///media/disk-2/picture/Picture/Picture 014.jpg
<larson9999> murkyMurk, yeah, i installed the driver the old way.  but it seems to me to be the display not the gc
<heartsblood> lee__: I"m not saying anything is wrong with it, I do that when I work in gimp.  However, it's nice to have firefox only span 1 monitor when i'm trying to watch a widescreen video OR an app that relies on the center position to place itself.  Dock apps like to place themself between the monitors in XGL making them hard to use.
<nosrednaekim> pvl1: "apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop"
<murkyMurk> yeah! cube is back
<larson9999> murkyMurk, you'd think after 10 years i'd be snazzy enough to find and fix the problem myself :)
<pvl1> nosrednaekim: u think i need studio to get it work?
<nzero> pvl1: unless you want to deal with setting up a realtime access for jack, ubuntu studio is your best bet
<nzero> it already is setup with realtime
<pvl1> nzero: studio it is
<nosrednaekim> pvl1: probably the easiest way..
<pvl1> aight thanks
<nzero> but, studio you need a DVD burner
<heartsblood> DanaG: even though I was lazy and didn't bother looking for a fix for the dual moniter thing (I'm pretty sure that is), I did notice an increase using the benchmark compiz plugin with compiz
<lee__> Ok this memory for cut an paste has OGT TO GO
<murkyMurk> larson9999: lol there have been so many changes in that time most of what we learned at a Unix keyboard is all but useless
<nosrednaekim> not if you just grab it with apt-get ;)
<lee__> its really irking me
<nzero> it doesn't come on regular CDs
<nzero> you can't grab Ubuntu studio
<heartsblood> DanaG: xGL sends more instrctions to your gfx card and meaning your cpu does less work
<nzero> it actually has its own kernal
<murkyMurk> no list of keyboard shortcuts anywhere in that compiz manager...we suposed to guess?
<heartsblood> DanaG: atleast that was the way I udnerstood it.  I could be dead wrong
<nosrednaekim> murkyMurk: I think its under "general"
<lee__> ok how do I dump the meory?
<savvas> lee__: the closest driver i could find is: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_CX8400
<nzero> actually murky  go to actions in the plugin your using and it will tell you there
<nzero> you can also edit it
<murkyMurk> actions...looking now
<lee__> thanks..but major question how do I dump the meory in the cut and paste?
<xnitex> balls
<lee__> befor it winds up getting me banned
<savvas> dunno:)
<nzero> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<murkyMurk> ta mixture of general and actions
<larson9999> i done bought myself a gamecube.  the newest compared to current gen system i've ever had.  5 year old console tech is getting nice
<lee__> I have in my mery the pictures that I had cut and pasted
<nzero> well murky, you can go to each individual plugin and go to actions
<lee__> how do I clear it?
<murkyMurk> should be listed as subtext on the front page by the check box to enable the effect with a separate window showing a demo and short description
<nzero> like i usually set my ALT Tab to use the shift switcher instead of the app switcher
<savvas> lee__: you mean in gimp?
<lee__> nors, is taht an apt get application tht you mentiond earlier?
<silent> what program is responsible for handling laptop volume buttons? It's not adjusting my volume
<murkyMurk> larson9999: I was eyeing up a new XBox360 for the kids..Halo3 looks kinda good
<lee__> yes if that is waht it is
<savvas> lee__: if you close the application, it usually clears the pasted stuff from memory
<Assid> murkyMurk: the company that makes halo has left microsoft
<nosrednaekim> lee__: nors? me?
<heartsblood> y
<heartsblood> wrong window
<Sarco> hey, does anyone know how hard it will be to upgrade from the RC to the final on thursday?
<lee__> yes sorry for the abrev
<larson9999> murkyMurk, oh, were a good 4 years away from a 360... unless some weird situation puts one in my hands for $25(my cutoff for game systems)
<nosrednaekim> Sarco: one command..
<nosrednaekim> Sarco: will be totally safe too
<nzero> hey did Dell do that thing where you can choose to have ubuntu preinstalled on your new system you buy?
<Sarco> k, thanks
<savvas> Sarco: yeah, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade :)
<Sarco> great, just checking before i install :)
<heartsblood> nzero: is that a joke?
<nzero> .....huh
<lee__> eh ill brb
<pvl1> Nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40659/ i installed studio and ran creox from the terminal
<murkyMurk> silent: system-preferences-keyboard shortcuts  use xev to catch keycodes if you have to
<lee__> sign out to clear memory
<heartsblood> nzero: yes dell offers ubuntu pcs
<nzero> cool
<nosrednaekim> pvl1: you proabably have to reboot into the RT kernel
<silent> murkyMurk, the keys are detected, it just doesnt recognize what volume to change... I can mute and unmute but it mutes something else
<heartsblood> I'm actually looking at one of their laptops but their ubuntu version uses an intel gfx card which has me a little worried.
<heartsblood> why would they use an intel card for a linux laptop?
<nzero> so hopefully by the time i buy a new box, whatever i get from dell will be support
<nzero> lol
<murkyMurk> larson9999: i hear ya. I generally clear out old games & stuff on ebay and fun new toys that way...always costs but less so AND less junk in the loft
<nzero> probley not but maybe
<murkyMurk> silent: ahhh, that's an alsa command....let's see what google has
<silent> murkyMurk, yeah, it stopped working after an alsa update
<lee__> ok
<kurisutofuaa> How is the RC looking everyone?
<heartsblood> I like it
<nzero> fine except for the screen and graphics card admin tool
<gunashekar> savvas: hi
<pvl1> nosrednaekim: what is that and how do i do it
<larson9999> yeah, but if you bought new you get a fraction back.
<murkyMurk> silent: mine work..i'll check the command string for ya
<heartsblood> packages seem to be in that butter zone of up-to-date and at the same time not bleeding edge.
<nosrednaekim> pvl1: reboot, and you should have a new kernel option.
<lee__> ok i need to report a bug...or find out what the control yhing is fo r the cut and paste..oh wait..ill remove the card
<pvl1> nosrednaekim: oo ok thanks
<nosrednaekim> pvl1: I never did all this though.. so
<nosrednaekim> maybe there is a #ubuntustudio?
<pvl1> nosrednaekim: ill check it out
<gunashekar> nosrednaekim: there is
<murkyMurk> silent: damn, no commands in that GUI keyboard shortcut thingy...WTH was that command?
<savvas> hey gunashekar
<DanaG> Any updates since yesterday?
<pvl1> yea there is
<nosrednaekim> DanaG: I'm sure there has been :)
<kurisutofuaa> nzero: a bug or you don't like the gui?
<larson9999> murkyMurk, but this metroid prime is nice
<savvas> finally! openoffice works! oh yeah
<nzero> bug
<Cyynic> greetins all
<keir_> Hello, since upgrading to Gutsy my wireless (RT61) connection has become very unreliable, what should I do about this?
<larson9999> savvas, you had issues with ooo?
<gunashekar> savvas: i installed the latest Hg snaphot as adviced by the alsa developer, now the whole thing is broken and the sound card is not even recognised. I found that though the Codec is not yet supported some people have managed to get t sound workinghe
<nosrednaekim> keir_: what chipset?
<Cyynic> i've hit a snag with the gutsy RC, every menu has a 1+ second delay when i click it, anyone run into this before?
<gunashekar> savvas: guess i will wait for alsa to develop
<savvas> larson9999: uh yeah, back in beta, I just tested it :P
<keir_> nosrednaekim: RT61
<murkyMurk> larson9999: sure looks pretty
<nzero> it won't remember my monitor when i tell it what it is
<nosrednaekim> keir_: I mean...wireless chipset. atheros?boradcom?
<kurisutofuaa> nzero: that sucks
<larson9999> murkyMurk, a bit dark though.  i can barely see anything
<murkyMurk> silent: can only find amixer commands...where would you type it in anyway?
<silent> murkyMurk, the volume dialogue comes up, but I'm unsure how to attribute the control to a particular audio channel
<Rob125> Cynnic: I've had that problem for a while, actually, but not just in gutsy.
<savvas> gunashekar: well.. um, you can always try and do: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-tools alsa-tools-gui
<keir_> nosrednaekim: lspci says: 00:0a.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
<murkyMurk> larson9999: that's your eyes ( - )^( - )
<Cyynic> nzero: what's the problem?
<Rob125> Cynnic: Are you referring to every menu -- like app menus, too, or just the start menu?
<Cyynic> rob125: every menu
<larson9999> murkyMurk, no.  it doesn't look dark to you?
<murkyMurk> silent: same here,,,there seems to be no easy way to do that
<Rob125> Cynnic: No -- not had that problem, just with the main menu. Might bugzilla it.
<gunashekar> savvas: i will do that, in any case sound will not work
<silent> murkyMurk, there must be a config file somewhere.. somewhere it's set
<Cyynic> rob125: and it seemed fine when i first installed (i think, though i may not have noticed it looking at all the compiz goodness)
<murkyMurk> larson9999: I haven't got a wii
<Rob125> Cynnic: Try disabling compiz and see if that makes a difference.
<nzero> Cynnic: I go into the admin for screens and graphics. I tell it what model monitor is, its says reboot, so i do
<Dr_willis> heh trouibleshooting 101 Step #1 - is always disable compiz  now. :)
<Cyynic> rob125: how do i go about doing that? and reenabing it after :)
<nzero> when i reboot it still is the same thing as before i changed
<nzero> oh i can't log out
<Dr_willis> Luckly its trivial to disable/reenab le.
<Rob125> Cynnic: Easiest way is just to right-click on the desktop, and there's a tab and an option.
<larson9999> murkyMurk, oh, i meant the first metroid prime.  i'm years away from a wii, too.  but it's nice enough the wii might be the first system i buy within a year or so of it's release.
<murkyMurk> silent: use to be xfce i think..wonder if it still is?
<nzero> it just freezes and won't let me even access the tty
<Rob125> Cynnic: ... under 'Change wallpaper'
<savvas> gunashekar: no idea man, as I said, it worked for several people when they add the snd-hda-intel in /etc/modules. mine is Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller and worked out of the box
<Dr_willis> Rclick desktop -> wallpaper -> last tab.
<nzero> but shutdown and restart wirj fube'
<nzero> work fine*
<Cyynic> thanks
<Rob125> NP.
<Rob125> Cyynic: I found that compiz worked okay, but wound up disabling it after a week or two. It's still somewhat buggy, and frankly, it doesn't really add any function.
<lee__> ok guys I have a seriouse issue , I can't get the stuff that is in the memory of the cut and aste out I even fully restarted my copmuter
<gunashekar> savvas: ok. will keep tinkering
<Cyynic> nzero: i was having that problem, so i ran 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and it seemed to get less sketchy the second time around
<fredrin> Gah, why is it such an old version of libpcap that comes with gutsy
<lee__> wheres the folder at taht houses the cut and paste?
<Dr_willis> theres like 2-3 compiz features that help me a little bit. :)
<nzero> hmm
<Dr_willis> lee__,  folder? thers no folder that holds the stuff.
<savvas> gunashekar: try on gnome, maybe it's a kde problem
<Cyynic> dammit!
<lee__> then how is it retained?
<Dr_willis> lee__,  might want to try the clipboard manager tools see whats going on.
<Dr_willis> !info glipper
<fredrin> and how can i make a ./configure script use the version of libpcap that is in /usr/local/lib and not the ubuntu one
<ubotu> glipper: A clipboard manager for GNOME and other window managers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95.1-3 (gutsy), package size 45 kB, installed size 308 kB
<Rob125> Dr_willis: It's got some that are cool, like Expo, and like the attach tabs plugin, but really -- I can do that just fine elsewise.
<larson9999> so far i don't see anything in the fancy smancy stuff that looks useful.  but i'm an old foggie
<Cyynic> frickken disabling compiz fixing my fricken problems...
<lee__> oh
<lee__> eh
<gunashekar> savvas: can i switch to gnome without reinstall?
<lee__> ok
<nzero> hey if your a sound engineer then the cube is life saver
<Rob125> Cyynic: Well, good that it's working.
<Dr_willis> Rob125,  i find expo iseless. :) havent figured out how to use the tab thing.. I like the 'show mini windows over the taskbar panel' :)
<Rob125> nzero: how do you reckon?
<lee__> taht is the strangest dang thing I ever did see in my life
<larson9999> nzero, what's different between the cube and 4 desktops?
<Dr_willis> gunashekar,  install ubuntu-desktop, select the gnome session on the login screen
<Rob125> Dr_willis -- ahh, yeah. Forgot about that one. That's nice, too.
<Cyynic> rob125: i guess... but the main reason i switched from kde was the bling...
<hetauma> is it possible that an rc2 will come out before the release?
<nosrednaekim> hetauma: probably not,.
<gunashekar> Dr_willis: thanks
<Dr_willis> Rob125,  i find it handy for the '% done dialogs' :) can mouse over and see if they are done.
<Rob125> Cyynic: I think you'll find, ultimately, that bling shall remain bling.
<nzero> cause i can move the cube and see realtime whats going on very quickly
<lee__> thanks I'll make a mentl note of that
<Cyynic> is there a utility to fiddle with compiz settings?
<nzero> i just want to get my dual monitors working with XGL and I can have a cube for each monitor
<Dr_willis> the advanced compwiz control panel is not isntalled by default
<Cyynic> rob125: i hear ya
<Rob125> Cyynic: Yes. It's called 'ccsm'
<Dr_willis> it lets you fiddle with everyting. :)
<savvas> gunashekar: yeah do this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hetauma> Cyynic, compizconfig-settins-manager
<Dr_willis> !find compiz
<ubotu> Found: compiz, compiz-bcop, compiz-core, compiz-dev, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (and 15 others)
<nosrednaekim> Cyynic: compizconfig-settings-manager
<Cyynic> thanks
<gunashekar> savvas: thanks
<Dr_willis> I removed compiz on my laptop. and now gnome windows ahve no decoration. :)
<Dr_willis> oopd.. heh
<larson9999> nzero, ic.
<Rob125> lol. I personally liked the 'click and drag produces fire'
<nzero> hey, in the dpkg xorg config thing, should  i tell it to use the keyboard layout 101 or 104, isn't 104 for the super key
<larson9999> nzero, well, if i ever get this card working, i'll check that out :)
<Cyynic> rob125: that on was fun... once :)
<heartsblood> if I wanted to mix OSX and gutsy systems together should I use NFS or appletalk?
<Rob125> Cyynic: I shamefully wrote 'I AM LORD VOLDEMORT' and took a screenshot.
<Dr_willis> OSX can even do samba i belive. :)
<heartsblood> yea but samba clogs the network with random BS packets.
<nzero> rea;;y
<nzero> really
<Dr_willis> wonder if theres ssh for the sshfs to work.
<heartsblood> it's a nonswitched network
<nosrednaekim> heartsblood: use NFS
<Dr_willis> thats what ive been using lately.
<nzero> damn, i like samba
<Cyynic> anyone know where i can go to ask questions regarding setting up tv-out with my nvidia car for movie watching etc?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... OSX has ssh
<Cyynic> rob125: hehe
<nosrednaekim> heh... Vista has ssh
<nzero> screw Vista and it mother
<nosrednaekim> lol... Vista ultimate has NFS.
<nosrednaekim> I was so mad when I head that
<Dr_willis> Cyynic,  i find what with a lot of nvidia cards/drivers. If ONLY the tv is hooked up. it defaults to that. I dident have to tweak my last mythtv box at all.
<heartsblood> nzero: yea I'm pretty sure there is a way to tone down teh ammount of discovery packets it sends out but it's still a bloated network app
<Cyynic> nzero: i've always stuck with the defaults
<heartsblood> the ><
<murkyMurk> silent: nope can't find it..was a lot simpler with xmodmap even though it took more set up...try ubutu forum
<Cyynic> dr_willis: that would involve disconnecting my monitor every time?
<silent> murkyMurk, I'll use xmodmap
<Dr_willis> Cyynic,  as i said. if ONLY the tv is hooked up.. :)
<Dr_willis> Cyynic,  in your case you wan tto mess with twinview and either clone the displays. or set up different xorg.conf server settings for one or the other.
<Dr_willis> or have a wide monitor and drag the movie player over to the tv :)
<Dr_willis> or have 2 X sessions going.
<heartsblood> btw, could anybody recomend a good dvd-(+)rw brand?  I seem to burn one out every 8-14 months :/
<Cyynic> dr_willis: well i guess that's a possible option.. yeah i'll have to fiddle with my xorg.conf and set up a second layout again, i just never got the bugs ironed out last time
<TheRepacker> Cyynic, If you are using a Series 7 nVidia card, do not use the 100.14.19 driver, it is buggy use the 9639 driver
<Dr_willis> heartsblood,  gesh - I tend to stick with Plextor or Liteon.
<Cyynic> therepacker: i've got an 8600 series
<Dr_willis> Cyynic,  i use mythtv. i can tell it to alwyas go to Monitor #2
<heartsblood> Dr_willis: I've had plextors die on me in the last year
<heartsblood> 2*
<Dr_willis> heartsblood,  given how cheap the things are getting..   good luck. :)
<heartsblood> :(
<silent> what is the command to list sound devices
<Dr_willis> Ive had HP's die on me mainly.
<silent> a__ -l
<heartsblood> I had 2 plextors, 1 samsung, and I dont remember what the last one was
<Cyynic> dr_willis: i sohuld check out mythtv again, but i don't have cable (or any interest in it) and iu never figured out how to configure it last time i tried it
<Dr_willis> Cyynic,  Mythbuntu is handy. :)
<nzero> ok i'm gonna go screw up my system and with this dual monitor thing., maybe see you all in a bit
<TheRepacker> Then the 100.14 should work according to nvidia. I have 2 cards, with 3 monitor and 2 TV/s hooked up,
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu makes Mythtv setup easy. :)
<nzero> wow repacker
<nosrednaekim> !
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<Cyynic> dr_willis i'll take a gander at it
<nzero> your crazy
<eljefe> how can I test the Kubuntu upgrade tool?  I followed the wiki but it didn't do anything after I did the "adept_manager --version-upgrade" run and "click [Finish]  to begin the version upgrade tool"/
<Cyynic> well thanks for the help everyone, i'm outta here
<nzero> what do you do monitor every corner of your house
<TheRepacker> one card is the onboard 6150 and I also have a PCI 7300 GT
<nosrednaekim> TheRepacker: you can run both at the same time?
<TheRepacker> yes
<nzero> c ya in a few, or after a fresh install of gutsy
<nzero> peace
<murkyMurk> nzero: l8rs
<nosrednaekim> eljefe: what do you mean "didn't do anything"?
<Cyynic> eljefe: i "tested" it two days ago. it failed to download a number of critical packages and hung at 99% configured, and the 'bug report' button was broken
<eljefe> lol
<nosrednaekim> its very very beta quality...
<TheRepacker> then 9639 driver, and I am using nvidia setting to turn off and on monitors/tvs
<Cyynic> eljefe: so before rebooting i torrented the iso in about 1/2 hour and did a clean install
<silent> what is the command to list sound devices?
<silent> (not lspci)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, this time I booted, my consoles were entirely blank.
<eljefe> ok the wiki says to check the "unsupported packages" in adept (done); then update all (done); then to re-run adept_manager with the "--version-upgrade" flag (done); then click ^ Version Upgrade (done) and it installed like 4 packages, then said, "Click [Finish]  to begin the version upgrade" and I click finish and nothing happened.
<DanaG> To make things worse, it stalled for a long time with heavy disk activity, with no indication of what was going on.
<gentoofan23> silent: "alsactl names"?
<DanaG> Only my experience told me that it was fsck running.
<kurisutofuaa> what is easier upgrading form a fresh 7.04 to 7.10 or download the RC and install that fresh?
<brodock> is usplash working for you? cus for me it's not...
<nosrednaekim> kurisutofuaa: upgrading probably
<Rob125> kurisutofuaa, installing takes less time, I've found, but upgrading is easier.
<silent> amixer sset 'PCM' 2dB+
<kurisutofuaa> nosrednaekim, Rob125: now I just have to find where I put my 7.04 dvd lol
<nosrednaekim> kurisutofuaa: oh you don't have it installed? go right to 7.10 then..
<budmang> hey Hey :)
<nosrednaekim> ey budmang
<silent> what's the command to get a key code for xbindkeys?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1*!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<stefg> uhoh... seems gutsy is in trouble. Just upgraded a clone of my feisty install on a spare partition... kernel broken, gnome broken, 4 days until scheduled release .... doesn't look nice
<budmang> Everything works minues my webcam and mic. any good forum sites to tart?
<nosrednaekim> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<outR> running gutsy rc on a toshiba satellite m30 with 32mb nvidia fx gpu, when i turn on desktop effects and then use totem-gstreamer to play an xvid, everything goes to hell if i go fullscreen, then move the cursor so that the totem gui gets rendered
<outR> and by goes to hell i mean the machine completely locks up, must hard reboot
<outR> has anyone run into anything similar?
<Dr_willis> 32mb  video and compiz - Icky! :)
<Dr_willis> well bbl
<silent> http://www.gnome.org/learn/users-guide/2.0/ch09s05.html <--- can some one please explain to me where I might find this "New" button?
<outR> yeah... it might be the 32mb thats giving me problems, but gpus have been able to use system memory for textures for ages now... besides, the video plays fine as long as the totem gui doesnt appear in fullscreen
<nosrednaekim> outR: probably a bad version of the black-window bug?
<brodock> i'm experiencing usplash not working on gutsy... i'm on acer laptop (widescreen) with intel i945 GMA... does anybody with the same problem??
<outR> nosrednaekim, i havent been keeping up, ive been running edgy in 2d for the last year... ill look on the compiz forum for anything related, thankx
<nosrednaekim> outR: you could ask in #ubuntu-effects as well
<kbrooks> bang.
<nosrednaekim> kbrooks: ouch..
<|neon|> have ne1 use ghost4linu to back up the entire installation og ubuntu
<Jessehk> Does anyone notice that some of the icons in the preferences menu for Gnome are blurry?
<bur[n] er> nope... use a different theme?
<savvas> or clean your glasses :P
<Jessehk> bur[n] ner: I'm using the GNOME theme from the Appearences menu.
<Jessehk> and it also happens when I use the Human icon theme.
<bur[n] er> odd
<Vuen> hey all
<bur[n] er> i use human... they look fine
<savvas> Jessehk: like which icons?
<savvas> preferred applications and power manager seem blurry here too
<Jessehk> Specifically, the "Bluetooth Preferences", Palm OS devices, and Preferred Applications icons
<savvas> hm..
<Jessehk> and a few more in the preferences, and adminstration menus
<bur[n] er> all of them look great here
<Jessehk> also, the OO.o icons are pretty blurry
<savvas> I think the icons are too small :s
<savvas> nope, those are fine here
<savvas> Jessehk: I believe that's a VERY minor detail to what some people face right now
<savvas> they're trying to support as much hardware as possible
<Jessehk> savvas: I know it's minor, but it should probably be taken care of before release in 4 days. :)
<Vuen> hey guys, how's the gutsy release candidate testing going? does it seem stable enough for release?
<Vuen> man, i'm looking forward to the release
<silent> I'm wondering how I can change the commands executed for keyboard shortcuts, as the volume control does not function
<nosrednaekim> Vuen: pretty stable here... no crashes... just a finicky wireless card
<nosrednaekim> (which didn't work AT ALL in fiesty)
<Vuen> ah
<Vuen> that's good i guess
<nosrednaekim> yeah
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-06
<danbh_intrepid> paste?
<sourcemaker> danbh_intrepid:  i think it works now... I can't install apt-get install kde
<danbh_intrepid> well, whatever, no one can help you unless you pastebin the actual errors...
<danbh_intrepid> but then again, I may not be able to help you anyway
<sourcemaker> danbh_intrepid:  in kde... there is a broken dependency to kdewebdev-kde4
<danbh_intrepid> that wouldn't cause an error in apt-get install -f
<sourcemaker> apt-get install kde =>  kde kdeedu kdewebdev-kde4 kfilereplace-kde4 kimagemapeditor-kde4 klinkstatus-kde4 step
<sourcemaker> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<danbh_intrepid> sourcemaker: you are correct, kde does depend on that package
<dougb> when is 8.10 going to be officially released?
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<dougb> thanks
<sourcemaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54459/
<sourcemaker> ok... I will wait for update :-)
<danbh_intrepid> german?
<danbh_intrepid> sudo apt-get clean failed too?
<sourcemaker> danbh_intrepid: german text... sorry... clean also failed
<sourcemaker> and there is a second problem.. maybe... http://paste.ubuntu.com/54461/
<sourcemaker> unused packages... but i don't think that there are unused
<DaskReecH> Yeah :)
<danbh_intrepid> what distro are you looking for?  ubuntu?  kubuntu?
<DaskReecH> Anyone know if the Grub Error 2 is a well known error?
<sourcemaker> danbh_intrepid:  I am using kubuntu
<danbh_intrepid> DaskReecH: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Stage2-errors
<sourcemaker> danbh_intrepid: when I apt a unused software again... there is no install (already installed) and it will be removed from the unused list... what's wrong?
<Nythain> ok, lets see if the third time is a charm... kubuntu intrepid, tryin to change refresh rate from 85 to 75, everytime i select 75 and click "apply" it sets it to "auto" and stays at 85, any ideas
<Nythain> no takers eh
<Necrosan> intrepid ibex doesn't install properly on ps3
<Necrosan> leaves system unbootable
<d4t4min3r> i have a question.. if someone is on the old 7.10 i think it was ubuntu .. whats the easiest way to tel them how to update to 8.04
<d4t4min3r> or even 8.10 beta
<RAOF> d4t4min3r: Update manager should offer them an update to 8.04
<danbh_intrepid> !upgrade | d4t4min3r    its all in the doc
<ubottu> d4t4min3r    its all in the doc: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<d4t4min3r> thank you
<danbh_intrepid> sourcemaker: well, just make sure you have kubuntu-desktop and linux-generic installed.  Did you try to do a manual upgrade?
<sourcemaker> danbh_intrepid:  I have solved the problem... there was the old package step-kde4 installed... I remove all kde packages... and step-kde4... and reinstall kde... everthink is fine now
<sourcemaker> yes... I made a manual upgrade... because the upgrade manager crashed yesterday at 50% :-)
<danbh_intrepid> cool, glad it worked out
<danbh_intrepid> mmm, that sucks, hopefully, the get that worked out
<Kakurady> Is it possible to upgrade the system, but use some packages on the LiveCD?
<alteregoa> are there plans to merge intrepid v2 with 2.6.28?
<DaskReecH> Kakurady: Huh?
<Kakurady> Like, so I don't have to download 1162M of packages from a web server.
<Kakurady> I want to update from Hardy to Intrepid, to clear things up.
<DaskReecH> Kakurady: Ah do you have the CD?
<DaskReecH> Or the DVD?
<Kakurady> Umm, are there any DVDs yet?
<Kakurady> I've got a CD...
<Stormx2> How can I check if I'm using the e1000e driver? I don't want to upgrade and brick my computer...
<remu> hello everyone, does anyone here have an hp dv4t, 5t, or 7t? or the IDT HD Audio Codec Soundcard, I believe it is Intel 8201 ICH9 family, I am having problems where the sound keeps stuttering/looping, I was able to get a work around in Hardy by adding pci=noacpi, but this doesnt work in intrepid
<DaskReecH> Kakurady: as far as I know then no
<DaskReecH> You can upgrade directly from the DVd
<gaminggeek> anyone got first class to work on intrepid?
<DaskReecH> but I gotta warn you that Ibex is probably going to have you downloading a whooole heap of stuff in any case
<DaskReecH> Stormx2: lsmod | grep e1
<Kakurady> Ahh. Just that I don't see a DVD for Beta...
<DaskReecH> check cdimages.ubuntu.com
<Kakurady> Oh well. Too late I guess.
<Stormx2> DaskReecH, ieee1394              106968  2 sbp2,ohci1394
<Stormx2> DaskReecH, does that mean i'd be affected?
<Stormx2> I guess not, right?
<remu> no ones running intel ich9? :(
<remu> can I get some help? I went to alsa-project.org and it says that my soundcard is supported, but im having audio issues
<DaskReecH> Stormx2: no
<DaskReecH> Stormx2: You are ok
<DaskReecH> !sound | remu. tried this?
<ubottu> remu. tried this?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Stormx2> DaskReecH: Awesome, thanks
<root0> howdy. i've just installed intrepid using the alternate cd. only one question i have. how can a new user that i'l create will have an encrypted home folder? do i have to do something else or is allready done?
<Turl> Hi, my clock is malfunctioning :S
<Turl> it always gives me one hour more
<Turl> I have checked my timezone and it's OK :S
<spiritssight> How ofton is the ISO done
<spiritssight> in other words is the updates that came out today on the ISO if I download it right now??
<root0> i've just installed intrepid using the alternate cd. only one question i have. how can a new user that i'l create will have an encrypted home folder? do i have to do something else or is allready done?Turl your hardware clock should be set to UTC i think...
<root0> oh my. sorry. :|
<root0> Turl, your hardware clock should be set to UTC i think...
<Turl> root0, my clock always gives one hour more, i have updated it with ntp servers so it's set to UTC...
<root0> spiritssight, i think depends on what ISO you download. some are update but some are not. can you tell me what ISO do you wanna download?
<spiritssight> beta-desktop-i386.iso
<root0> Turl, you should set it from your system's BIOS to UTC and after that you should set it with ntp to the local time
<Turl> my BIOS doesn't have that option :p
<root0> spiritssight, and the direct link to the iso would be?
<Turl> btw, I have never had problems with the clock before :S
<spiritssight> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<root0> spiritssight, i am not sure about that one. what time/date does it have?
<spiritssight> I don't know yet, I am downloading it :-), I wanted to know if it has the newest kernel as in the update manger when I run the live cd it says there is a newer version, and I just created this CD about 6 hours ago maybe longer then that
<root0> Turl, that is not possible. even the oldest BIOS that i've seen, from '84 if i remmeber well, had an option to set the time and date. you should check your main board manual to find out that.
<Turl> yeah, you can set time
<Turl> but it doesn't say UTC nor whatever
<Turl> it just says Time: 02/08/2008 12:30:56 for example
<spiritssight> it looks like Oct 1st was the last ISO for the beta, I just looked downblow and it has a list of the files and there dates and times
<burner> anyone know what's up with e1000 driver?  I thought it was to be addressed in -5.  still broken here
<root0> Turl, if your local time would be 5:30 am and you would be here in Romania your local time would be UTC+3:00 and to set the BIOS to UTC you would set it to 2:30 am. use this "trick". you'l have to figure out what is your local time and what is the diference bethwen your local time and UTC...
<spiritssight> Is there any change in how 8.10 handles wireless eithernet stuff
<burner> spiritssight: there's a manager now
<Turl> ok root0, but I don't think that will solve anything
<spiritssight> thats different from 8.04
<root0> burner do you know something about the encrypted home folder?
<burner> i haven't used it
<Turl> root0, I think you have to install some extra packages for that
<root0> spiritssight, you should stop that download if ya still wanna the newest ISO
<spiritssight> Should I run the update installer before doing the real install
<burner> if you install ubuntu-desktop in 8.10, you get the ecryptfs thing
<spiritssight> root0: yes I would like to have the newest ISO for the 8.10
<root0> burner, what about installing from the alternate cd?
<burner> root0: it will be there by default in all installs
<burner> ~/Private
<root0> spiritssight, try this one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20081005/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso it is from 5 Oct
<DanaG> I discovered something about my audio dropouts and such.... it really is mostly just the Audigy2 sucking, or my cardbus controller sucking.
<DanaG> If I close my lid, I get a dropout for about 2/3 to 1 second... but only on that sound card.
<DanaG> All others are fine.
<root0> burner, i've installed from the alternate cd, got a new thing at install about inserting a passphrase, i've entered one and that's all. no ~/Private or any thing like.
<burner> root0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<root0> burner, beside that, ecryptfs-utils is not installed... i've read that many times...
<burner> install it
<kindofabuzz> so there are no working drivers for nvidia cards in intrepid?
<root0> kindofabuzz, why do you say that?
<burner> kindofabuzz: rockin here on my ge7200
<kindofabuzz> root0, from everything i've read it seems that way. i know the restricted doesn't work for some reason
<spiritssight> root0: when I try to download from that link it does nothing
<kindofabuzz> it downloads it and installs it but nothing
<kindofabuzz> well so i guess it doesn't install it
<root0> kindofabuzz, i'l lett you know in less than 5 minutes... i've got a gf 6200
<burner> kindofabuzz: what card do you have?
<kindofabuzz> burner, old school ti 4400
<root0> kindofabuzz, i think you'l have to enable some repositoryes first...
<burner> kindofabuzz: is that like a quadro fx 4400?
<kindofabuzz> burner, i don't think it's a quadro
<burner> kindofabuzz: oh, i see... it's old :)  get the -96 driver
<burner> kindofabuzz: use synaptic or apt-get and install 'nvidia-glx-96'
<kindofabuzz> ahh i don't have the restricted uncommented in sources, maybe that's why
<kindofabuzz> wait, that's hardy resticted
<kindofabuzz> burner, already installed
<kindofabuzz> burner, when i go to the hardware drivers and try to enable it i get nothing
<kindofabuzz> it shows the drivers but does nothing
<burner> you can try to just run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and restart x
<kindofabuzz> burner, when i do that i get an error
<burner> oh?
 * burner shrugs
<burner> you using vesa right now?  or nv?
<kindofabuzz> says error in xorg.conf
<burner> sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx-96 ?
<kindofabuzz> i dunno, was using nvidia in hardy, did the upgrade
<kindofabuzz> lemme try that
<burner> oh oh oh... does the dkms load the driver?
<kindofabuzz> i don't know what that is
<burner> sudo /etc/init.d/dkms_autoinstaller start
<burner> run that... see if it says "ok"
<kindofabuzz> seems like it's installing it now
<kindofabuzz> fail
<burner> make that pass somehow ;)
<burner> you need to reconfigure the nvidia kernel package
<kindofabuzz> lol any ideas how?
<burner> sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx-96-kernel-source
<root0> kindofabuzz, i can asure you that it is working verry nice. first enable the repositories.
<DanaG> 96?  That's just broken.
<burner> then run the dkms auto installer again and it should pass?
<burner> oh
<DanaG> nvidia 96 does not work with Intrepid's X server.
<kindofabuzz> ahh
<burner> doh, sorry kindofabuzz :\
<kindofabuzz> will it ever?
<kindofabuzz> or any driver that will work?
<burner> you could try nouveau?
<root0> kindofabuzz, what card do you have? i've lost that info way up on the logs...
<kindofabuzz> root0, ti 4400
<kindofabuzz> Geforce 4
<kindofabuzz> why is 96 in the resticted drivers if it doesn't even work??
<root0> you need 71. you can see the list of cards that are suported by 71 here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/nvidia-glx-71/71.86.04-0ubuntu5
<crdlb> because the ubuntu developers are hopeful that nvidia will get around to fixing it before intrepid goes gold?
<crdlb> 71 is just as broken
<kindofabuzz> 71? why so far back? i used 90 something in hardy which worked fine
<crdlb> there are four nvidia driver versions, but only the newer two (177 and 173) have been fixed for xserver 1.5
<kindofabuzz> so no 3d in intrepid until nvidia fixes it?
<burner> or nouveau gets cooler
<mc_abyss> is there any support for belkin pcmcia wireless cards in intrepid?
<burner> mc_abyss: depends on the chipset of course... you can check the wiki
<mc_abyss> will have a look as the laptop its on is old and ive forgotten more about it than i know thnx
<spiritssight> So is Broadcom wireless cards work better now then before and is there any diffent since the new daily build
<d4t4min3r> just for clarification, when you talk about 3g and like these broadcom wireless cards.. these are satellite cards from cell phone companies?
<danbh_intrepid> spiritssight: jigawha?  "since the new daily build"    What do you want?  Minute by minute, play by play updates on every little change in ubuntu? :p
<r4b> does the ibex beta have the new version of wubi?
<danbh_intrepid> d4t4min3r: I thought 3g was a cellular thing
<slestak> crimsun: hey, i got that nvidia gutsy kernel module issue figured out
<d4t4min3r> i guess, im not sure i havent messed with it.. how much do they charge for 3g
<danbh_intrepid> d4t4min3r: but maybe some cells use satellite?  I dunno, I thought it was all towers.
<d4t4min3r> probably  i dono
<slestak> is there an ubuntu kernel dev available I can discuss a prob with intrepid with?
<danbh_intrepid> probably not here
<danbh_intrepid> maybe a post on the devel-discuss list?
<danbh_intrepid> slestak: ^
<slestak> danbh_intrepid: id love to talk first before I get my thoughts on the list
<slestak> i;ll try regular ubuntu channel
<danbh_intrepid> no no
<slestak> no, ok
<danbh_intrepid> maybe ask in #ubuntu-motu
<slestak> tyvm
<spiritssight> danbh_intrepid: if you would like to do so :-) but serusly, no, I just wonder as I have not been able to get my wireless to work at all
<danbh_intrepid> spiritssight: I was just poking fun at you.  The daily build IS all the latest updates, and you asked if there was something later.
<danbh_intrepid> spiritssight: I don't know anything about the broadcoms, but there was a kernel update today that fixed my wireless, ath9k
<spiritssight> cool, I hope it gets mine up and running also, that would be great
<spiritssight> How can I find out :-) besides waiting intill its installed :-)
<spiritssight> heres another one for you, do you know if there has been any change in ATI x1300 radeon video
<mc_abyss> the new update got my pcmcia card working lol help if i checked the latest drivers next time
<Necrosan> Is there a beta that will install properly on PS3?
<Necrosan> Of intrepid?
<Turl> LOL xD why does aptitude say "Play Minefield?"
<Turl> and if you press it says Ouch!  Got SIGABRT, dying..
<DanaG> Grr: SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed
<DanaG> I pause mplayer.... and it fails to resume playback.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and NetworkManager doesn't realize it when I trigger my rfkill... it still tries to reconnect wireless.
<danbh_intrepid> DanaG: I don't think this room is the place to post bug reports
<danbh_intrepid> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<coz__> help
<coz__> nevermind
<DanaG> Aah, switching to openal output (after having tweaked openal, itself) seems to fix it.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, anyone know how to grab a frame from a video with gmplayer?
<literal> DanaG: S
<literal> man mplayer
<DanaG> That just un-pauses a video if it's paused.
<DanaG> Or rather... where does it put them, so I can see if it works?
<literal> current directory probably
<literal> mplayer's man page doesn't say...
<nemo> literal: mplayer -really-quiet -vo jpeg -frames 1 -ao null somefile
<nemo> literal: and -ss if you want a position somewhere inside
<literal> nemo: you mean DanaG
<DanaG> Yeah... I'd want to be able to just grab arbitrary frames.
<nemo> yes
<nemo> :)
<nemo> DanaG: -sb might be better since you can pick a spot, say, 25% of way through.
<DanaG> Eeh, I can also just ctrl-printscreen.
<nemo> whatever
<nemo> oh
<nemo> umm
<nemo> if that's all you want to do...
<nemo> thought you were trying to script something
<nemo> then,  "s" key
<nemo> and yeah, well covered in manual
<chamunks> anyone in here have experience with snort ids and could help me with setup?
<Kr0ntab> heya folks... I was just curious, does anyone know where I can pose questions and potentially contribute to the NetworkManager CDMA/GSM wizard options?
<Kr0ntab> I notice that for the US, there are only options for AT&T and TMobile.  I would like to add the option for Verizon and Sprint...
<root0> Kr0ntab, start from there: https://launchpad.net/network-manager
<danbh_intrepid> Kr0ntab: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<Kr0ntab> ah thanks mates...
<danbh_intrepid> Kr0ntab: use bugzilla
<Kr0ntab> bugzilla sounds like a good idea... where I can propose a patch, etc...
 * root0 does anyone know anything about the encrypted home folder from intrepid?
<darius_> I just upgraded to 8.10 and my Intel Wireless NIC iwl3945 went into Hardware Disable mode.  The key on my keyboard that should re-enable it has no effect.  Any ideas?
<TehSnarf> I'm trying to get wakealarm to work, but when I try to edit /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm, it gives me a "Permission denied" error, whether I attempt to use sudo or as a regular user... how exactly do I edit the file?
<amrik> Hi, i'm having a bit of difficulty getting sshd to start. using intrepid ibex beta
<anilm> I am trying to install the beta of Ibex and I am getting a "no screens found", "unable to connect to X server" error ... is this a know issue?
<amrik> OK nevermind i figured out why it wasnt working. it was trying to listen on :: instead of 0.0.0.0 (ipv6 vs ipv4 i guess) now it works fine
<DaskReecH> Boooo
<DaskReecH> grub sucks
<blackvd> anyone else having trouble loading nvidia drivers after updating to Ibex?
 * DaskReecH isn't
<DaskReecH> I have ATI :)
<blackvd> another weird problem I'm having is when I open a folder from 'places' it opens vlc
<sri> not I, i just use envyng
<blackvd> envyng won't start after update it crashes
<sri> use envyng -t
<sri> from terminal
<DaskReecH> Anyone know how to fix the Grub Error 2
<blackvd> trying the envyng - t now
 * sri wishes he could figure out why ehci_hcd doesn't work
<blackvd> looks good gonna reboot to see
<frybye> anybody using a Logitech Communicate STX webcam with intrepid-beta??
<frybye> - or a more general ? - how to deal with the usb-camera not identified correctly - I have "USB Camera (046d:08ad) (dev/video0) - if correctly identified there would apparently be a "Logitech Inc." in there some place - is not though...?
<mike__> vlc fails to open via context menu, but can open same file via terminal
<mike__> other progs open same file via context menu
<DaskReecH> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Peddy> hey guys, when running cdromupgrade from the alternate installer CD, when I choose 'install additional packages from internet', the installer quits. Help please?
<DaskReecH> Peddy: Don't choose install additional packages from the internet? :)
<Peddy> DaskReecH: yeah I guess I have to do that :P
<Peddy> hope update-manager'll work later
<Peddy> will restarting gdm log me out?
<DaskReecH> yes
<DanaG> yup.
<Peddy> thought so
<Peddy> thing is, I'm upgrading to the Intrepid beta and dpkg-reconfigure wants to restart these services: samba gdm cron atd
<Peddy> should I just remove gdm from the list?
<Peddy> dpkg-reconfigure for libpam0g, btw
<Peddy> will the install be able to continue if gdm restarts?
<DaskReecH> Yes
<DaskReecH> Wait
<DaskReecH> where are you upgrading from?
<DaskReecH> in the GUI?
<Peddy> alternate install CD
<Peddy> gui
<DaskReecH> SO you put in the alternate CD wait for the popup to ask to upgrade then upgrade?
<DaskReecH> Yeah it will probably kill the upgrade but you can always start it back
<DanaG> Actually, I think it may just do reload, rather than force-reload.
<Peddy> but it's only 1/2way through installing. will it still continue?
<DanaG> Reload just reloads config files; force-reload is a full restart of gdm.
<Peddy> what about 'restart'?
<frybye> DaskReecH: re the logitech communicate stx - Intrepid problem.. the supported cams page says nothing about intrepid - but in the meantime I have found an "Incomplete" bug report on this theme relating to this cam+intrepid-beta at lauchpad..
<Peddy> here's a screenshot of the debconf thing
<Peddy> http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot11tv2.png
<Peddy> Please help, I don't want to break the upgrade :P
<danbh_intrepid> Peddy: I would just keep going, then reboot after the install is done
<Peddy> so, remove gdm?
<danbh_intrepid> why remove gdm?
<Peddy> danbh_intrepid: from the restart list on debconf
<danbh_intrepid> why not just leave it?
<Peddy> because then I'll get logged out
<Peddy> and the upgrade will be terminated
<danbh_intrepid> Peddy: if so, that would be a major bug
<Peddy> Let's find out then :D if I get disconnected, you may start filing a bug report lol.
<danbh_intrepid> ok : )
<Peddy> samba's stopping...
<Peddy> cool
<Peddy> it just reloaded
<Peddy> even though debconf said restart.
<Peddy> :)
<Peddy> the other services, restarted though
<Peddy> Btw, this could already be on launchpad, I had to make an alternate 'cdromupgrade' file because the Beta 1 iso had an invalid path in it.
<Peddy> I had to remove a '/', because the path to the upgrade tarball was like /hardybeta1/upgrade//whatever
<blackvd> Able to load nvidia driver finally! unfortunately nvidia-settings doesn't recognize my external 1680x1050 monitor
<Peddy> two '/'s.
<danbh_intrepid> so: extra / is cdromupgrade?
<Peddy> in
<Peddy> I'll show you
<danbh_intrepid> yeah, in
<Peddy> tar: ./dists/stable/main/dist-upgrader/binary-all//intrepid.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directorytar:
<blackvd> you want to know what's weird is when I have vlc installed and I open any folder it opens vlc instead?
<danbh_intrepid> meh, im just gona leave it.  I figure someone will catch that...
<Peddy> so I copied cdromupgrade to my HDD, changed the line 'UPGRADER_DIR=dists/stable/main/dist-upgrader/binary-all/' to remove the very last /. and changed the cddirname, of course
<danbh_intrepid> I'm waiting for RC till I file more bug reports, unless they are major, but feel free to file that yourself
<Peddy> Don't know how, only a beginner ;) But I saw someone else with the same problem on a mailing list. So I'm sure someone's probably aware. It could be for the 64-bit release only, as well. Thanks.
<DanaG> Hmm, what benefit does the 64-bit version offer?
<joejoecircusboy> DanaG: If you have a new system, there no real reason not to use 64-bit
<aaron_> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu Ibex and running into some issues, is anyone around?
<bobertdos> I'm sure this question is asked a lot, but will the beta smoothly upgrade to the final release when the time comes?
<crimsun> yes.
<bobertdos> thank you
<bobertdos> Everything is working surprisingly well on my system. I'm quite satisfied with the progress Intrepid has made.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, something funky I ran into on Hardy, on an HP DV4T... something that would make for good techno music.
<DanaG> Picture taking the incoming audio stream, slicing it into half-second sections, and then looping each section 4 or 5 times.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> I had to add pci=noacpi.
<crimsun> already known and being addressed.
<DanaG> Cool.
<DanaG> Do you happen to know what this "Analog Loopback" switch on the thing does?  Is it just an incorrect pin config?
<DanaG> There are two of them.
<DanaG> But the first time I heard it, it gave me (and all the other people around) a good laugh.  =þ
<DanaG> Another thing I discovered: disabling Bluetooth in Windows on the thing trumps the OS, and actually removes the device from the system, essentially.  It then makes the Wireless LED flicker madly when wifi 'wl' module loads.
<crimsun> I've only done a walk-by on a dv4 at best buy a couple times.  Might have time mid-week to revisit.  [So, not yet.]
<DanaG> Aah.  I wonder how many computer companies would be willing to lend such systems to kernel developers to help get them fixed... it'd be nice to see, but probably doesn't happen very often.
<Tallken> hi
<Tallken> I'm getting a lot of errors related with 'option' module
<Tallken> and the whole usb seems to go a bit wacko (at least mouse pointer starts jumping on the screen, until I rmmod all usb moodules and modprobe them again)
<Tallken> ok
<Tallken> filling a bug report then :P
<frybye> - still keen to hear from anyone with successfull use of logitech communicate stx camera under intreped-beta..?
<Sa[i]nT> The great google might know something.
<Sa[i]nT> I guess everyone is so stunned, they can't help.
<frybye> Sa[i]nT - with the help of google I was able to discover that is an existing bug report on lauchpad marked as "Incomplete" - so it it just the hope of meeting somebody here who has found a soloution perhaps but not reported it upstream..
<frybye> rather quiet at the moment here though...?
<Sa[i]nT> They are sceeming lol.
<Sa[i]nT> Were you the guy with the sound problem?
<frybye> yes - if you want to call it that - i resolved the sound problem by taking the tip and dumping the whole Kubuntu and clean instaleld a ubuntu/gnome intreped-beta...
<frybye> it was still a bit of a fight to get the sound to work -..
<frybye> i went back to the onboard sound system.. tweeked arround a load and started using the mike in the logitec cam at least - cos the external (plustech-?) mike did not work at all well..
<frybye> even with gnome etc..
<frybye> I will bang that on the win-pc where the logitech has come from...
<frybye> how do you mean there a screeming???
<Sa[i]nT> Sceeming.
<frybye> what is that...?
<Sa[i]nT> I dunno.
<frybye> oh - fine - nice new word.. I will make a note of it - and perhaps help to discover a passing meaning for it...
<Sa[i]nT> Maybe so.
<frybye> or you mena they sceem to not be online...
<frybye> but that is spealt seam or..?
<frybye> must admit I have been in a non-engl- speaking country for a long time now.
<Sa[i]nT> Which one?
<frybye> I am a Brit living in Germany...
<Sa[i]nT> Crazy.
<Sa[i]nT> I'm an American, scourge of the planet lol.
<frybye> that too.. heheh
<frybye> the real scourge- candidates would fit into a large wooden crate - that at best would fall off the end of Italy into the Mediteanean..
<frybye> not that I want to end up on a terror-watch-list.. heheh
<TeslaTony> America. The country that celebrates its independence by blowing a portion of itself up.
<Sa[i]nT> I'm the redneck kind, living in the woods in a trailer with a laptop lol.
<frybye> time will tell - like mostly at some stage it becomes apparent what was consp. t h e o r y and what was consp.
<frybye> cool...
<frybye> does the laptop help you earn a living (or something resembeling a living - the most that many of us manage these days...)
<frybye> eh this is all off topic and being archieved here on the main support channel - do we wanna move to ...hang on..
<Sa[i]nT> No need to move, no one is giving a crap at the moment.
<Sa[i]nT> I need to get that paper that says I know what I know. You don't earn shyt in this country with a comp, unless you go to college.
<frybye> ok - but it will all be in the archive - that was my thought..
<Sa[i]nT> They'll know that humans stood here, and actually... chatted.
<frybye> so - taking what you said literally with a trailer out in the woods.. how do you earn a living...
<Sa[i]nT> When I'm here, reading my linux and perl books, sometimes.. it would be nice to talk to someone lol.
<Sa[i]nT> I get by, barely, but the lights are on, and I go to my friends for net.
<frybye> i am on a labour office "jobs for the boys" scheme - getting benefits and a bit extra by doing 6 hours a day here in a school as "media assistant" ie underpaid and underqualified sys-admin..
<frybye> - talk to someone - that is what skype is for or..?
<Sa[i]nT> Nahh, not actually talk. I don't wanna hear no voices. That's too personal.
<TeslaTony> We could always act really indifferent
<frybye> for the job of sys-admin underqual i mean - in fact i studied as a ships radio officer but that trade as such went up in smoke as the sat-link/fax machine and similar came along
<frybye> hehe - i suppose one dosent even need skype to start hearing voices.. but that is a different theme.. heheh
<frybye> so you are a bit of a loner - by choice i mean??
<frybye> with me - i live fairly isolated - but not of choice..
<Lynoure> frybye: What's causing your isolation?
<Sa[i]nT> I live in the land of false promises and fear. You gotta be a loner.
<Lynoure> Sa[i]nT: What land is that?
<Sa[i]nT> Lynoure: America, the beautiful lol.
<frybye> social exclusion - i was officially disabled to the extent of unemployable (in fact busy as hell in the grey/black ecconomy to make ends meet but ...) until the 1.1.08 when i bludgeoned them into re-assesing me as employable - took over 20 years to do it..
<frybye> original thrust to classify me as disabled came from a nationalistic local labour office official who told me (just the two of us in the office..) that he though we (EU-) foreigners should all go home yesterday and he wouild "make sure of it" that you will never work again...
<frybye> he almost managed it..
<frybye> Sa- loner of with strong elbows - trample on the others and move up at any expense..
<frybye> that is the way a lot of folks in mainland europe see the us (and to some extent UK too..)
<frybye> in the anglo-saxon nations (german term used here...) you tend to either sink or swim - nothing much in between...
<frybye> just getting by fairly comfortably or with a bit of hasstle is not an option in those places apparently...
<SA\INT> Gahh, wifi sucketh.
<frybye> on the other hand a person with talent and a lot of energy - good health etc - can probably make more progress quicker in the US as most other places..
<SA\INT> Yeah, good luck with that one.
<frybye> in Europe they basically want to know what your grandfather did for a living - based on that answer depends how much opportunity you will have...
<frybye> whats your prob with the wifi - too far from the router.. (if your neighbour finds out!!?`? heheh)
<SA\INT> Well, the dude next to me seems to have way faster net.
<SA\INT> So, some "Warhousing" is in order lol.
<frybye> what has he got u dont have - different adsl set up - or both using sat or..?
<SA\INT> Well, my peeps are supposed to have Road Runner, but there net is shyt.
<edp> hy everybody
<SA\INT> Hello.
<SA\INT> Got a prob that need fix'n?
<edp> i had a problem last week, i've upgraded my 8.04 to an 8.10
<edp> so got intrepid
<SA\INT> How you liking it?
<SA\INT> I was a big gnome fan, but this KDE4.1 is a badass contender.
<edp> but a big problem arrived
<TeslaTony> Immediately install Vista. Use it for two weeks. Reinstall 8.10, and you will no longer care
<edp> my gdm didnt' stop flikering
<frybye> what is road runner???
 * SA\INT is addicted to this "Myspace thug" music vid.
<SA\INT> frybye: A form of Cable net.
<frybye> oh and that is what you have??
<frybye> and what has the neighbour got..?
<SA\INT> Well, what my friends have got.
<frybye> ah - you live with your friends just now..
<SA\INT> I'm supposed to be getting 2000+k/sec on here. But I'm only getting 40k/sec and they won't call they company.
<frybye> thats a bummer...
<frybye> perhaps too many folks on the same loop.. if it is cable not adsl...?
<SA\INT> You would think for $100/month, they'd do something about it.
<frybye> does the speed vary or...stay at 40k constant...
<TeslaTony> edp: I think this is a known issue without a known fix
<SA\INT> Varies, like it's struggling. I'm thinking they have been capped or something.
<frybye> i c..
<SA\INT> Some companies around here will cap your bandwidth to stop torrent downloads and whatnot.
<frybye> they were d-loading too many films etc right?
<edp> TeslaTony: i read the know issues, but it didnt' figured out
<TeslaTony> edp: You might try reinstalling GDM, or reinstalling 8.10 altogether
<edp> i tried reinstall gdm but it fucks
<frybye> yeah i read about it - a bummer.. the regulators dont allow it here..
<SA\INT> Never do a fresh install. I upgraded from Ubuntu Ultimate and it works great.
<edp> TeslaTony:  i tried reinstall gdm but it fucks
<SA\INT> I wish some real programmers would get down on Enlightenment. Or start a perl desktop manager.
<frybye> getting a new iso on 40k connect must be a bummer..
<SA\INT> frybye: Updating the 1920+files was a bitch on 40K net.
<frybye> since I let them twist my arm to subsc. to triple play (net-phone+iptv) i have 16.000k/sec net - whoosh heheh
<frybye> in fact works at 12000 mostly..
<Sa[i]nT> I don't want the world's speed. But I like to download and whatnot, at a decent speed.
<frybye> here in the school we have 70+ pcs on a 6000 connect but seems to work mostly ok - no torrents and stuff..
 * Sa[i]nT MMMMM this new burger from Whataburger is GREAT.
<frybye> sa - stop pal - yr killing me - i wil lhave to go dive in my sandwich box now.. heheh
<Sa[i]nT> I was hungry.
<Sa[i]nT> And this is the BBQ chicken monster.
<frybye> u ordered it over the net??
<frybye> from out in the woods...?
<Sa[i]nT> No lol. The resturant is right down the street.
<Sa[i]nT> I'm not in the woods right now, at a friends. Keep up.
<frybye> oh right - they deliver...
<frybye> i c .. heheh
<Sa[i]nT> America, has one thing. You can eat ANYTHING here. Mmmmm, They don't give a shyt about your health here.
<frybye> are u switching nicks or is SA\INT sbdy else...?
<Sa[i]nT> I was waiting for this nick to ping out.
<frybye> i c
<frybye> i thought it was in s. korea where they eat "anything"
<Sa[i]nT> This burger comes with a bucket of fries and a 64oz drink.
<frybye> a whole new meaning to "doggy bag!" heheh
<frybye> how much $$?
<Sa[i]nT> $7.00 for the meal.
<imchrislabeard> Hey guys 
<Sa[i]nT> Hey.
<imchrislabeard> im trying to mount a windows drive using 8.10 on the live cd
<imchrislabeard> someone told me to come here to ask
<frybye> kool - that is nuttin... no way in berlin here for $7 they would not kick youir butt
<Sa[i]nT> Alright, what's the prob?
<imchrislabeard> well when i try to mount the windows drive it says cannot mount volume
<Sa[i]nT> Cannot mount ntfs volume?
<imchrislabeard> yeah
<imchrislabeard> i need to get some files off the drive
<imchrislabeard> i cant really send you what it says it wont let me copy the details
<imchrislabeard> but it says something about a force mount
<Sa[i]nT> Yeah.
<imchrislabeard> and since im running the live cd i wasn't sure where to force mount it to
<Sa[i]nT> What that means, is that the drive was shut down "dirty".
<imchrislabeard> oh alright
<Sa[i]nT> It should show you the command in the popup.
<imchrislabeard> yeah but when i run it .. it doesn't really work
<imchrislabeard> let me try again though just to tell you what it does
<frybye> imchrislabeard: you no longer got access to that drive under windows???
<frybye> cos if it is corrupted to hell and back perhaps that is why ubuntu cant either...?
<Sa[i]nT> I know this problem. Dirty windows.
<imchrislabeard> well actually im fixing a computer for a friend
<imchrislabeard> she downloaded sp1 for vista and blue screend her
<imchrislabeard> so i was gonna just grab off her personal files using trusty ubuntu and wipe the drive
<Sa[i]nT> Should be something like sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdahere /media/whatnot -o force
<imchrislabeard> yeah but since im running a live cd where would i mount it to
<frybye> i have the same problem last thursday here at work with a laptop.. during sp1 update - a screen full of white text black background and then froze with a fault report..
<Sa[i]nT> Try to mount it as /media/HD or something like that.
<frybye> here luckily it was a new laptop with little data on it so will just have to re-install and hope and pray that the next sp1 update goes ok...
<imchrislabeard> k says $logfile indicated unclean shutdown fuse: failed to access mountpoint
<imchrislabeard> what would be the virtual hd i put it on or what have you
<Sa[i]nT> What's the drive number, you know it?
<imchrislabeard> sda2
<imchrislabeard> for the ntfs one
<frybye> hvae to go for a bit now - hope you folks find your soloution - bye now..
<imchrislabeard> tanks
<imchrislabeard> thanks
<imchrislabeard> when i do fdisk -l i get ------ /dev/sda1 - /dev/sda2
<imchrislabeard> only two drives
<Sa[i]nT> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o force
<Sa[i]nT> err
<Sa[i]nT> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 -o force
<imchrislabeard> says failed to access mount point /media/sda2
<Sa[i]nT> Hmm.
<imchrislabeard> oh wait
<imchrislabeard> on the details it says media/PRESARIO_RP
<imchrislabeard> but that for some reason doesn't work either
<Sa[i]nT> Do you know what kind of filesystem it is?
<imchrislabeard> yeah both drives are HPFS/NFTS
<imchrislabeard> NTFS*
<Sa[i]nT> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /media/PRESARIO_RP -o force
<Sa[i]nT> should work.
<Sa[i]nT> Gahh.
<imchrislabeard> i just tried it and it said it couldn't find the mount point
<Sa[i]nT> Could try to mount it to a folder.
<imchrislabeard> yeah anything will work just to grab those files off
<imchrislabeard> i found this tutorial
<imchrislabeard> http://jclark.org/weblog/2005/12/23/ubrescue/
<imchrislabeard> but its not for 8.10
<imchrislabeard> so some stuff is outdated
<Sa[i]nT> Try this.
<Sa[i]nT> cd ~/home
<Sa[i]nT> mkdir /temp/windows
<Sa[i]nT> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /home/you_name_here/temp/windows -o force
<imchrislabeard> all that after each other?
<Sa[i]nT> Either ntfs or ntfs-3g.
<Sa[i]nT> Well yeah.
<imchrislabeard> for some reason its not letting me do the sudo cd -/home
<Sa[i]nT> Go home, make a folder and try to mount the HD to it.
<Sa[i]nT> ~ not -
<imchrislabeard> lol
<imchrislabeard> ookay
<imchrislabeard> it won't let me create temp directory says no such file or directory
<Sa[i]nT> Well then.
<imchrislabeard> is their a remote desktop option for ubuntu?
<imchrislabeard> haha
<Sa[i]nT> I'm sure there is. But I never used it.
<Peddy> Hey everyone, I'm getting this error from jockey (restricted drivers hadrware manager). "Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid". Any help please?
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: What's "cat /etc/fstab" show ya?
<elmargol> Does the closed source nvidia driver work for you on intrepid?
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: do i need to open that in guedit or whatever it is
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: Type that in your terminal
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: cat /etc/fstab
<elvelind> hi. I just upgraded the kernel and now the nvidia module doesn't load
<imchrislabeard> aufs / aufs rw 00 - tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 00 - /dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<Peddy> elmargol: yeah I'm about to try the one from nvidia's website
<Peddy> elvelind: same here.
<Peddy> The new kernel doesn't load (black screen), can anyone help me please?
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: sda1 is where the windows is?
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: I added that last line in there from eariler
<imchrislabeard> trying to get it to work
<elmargol> My problem is somehow different... If i use the closed source driver the driver somehow crashes and locks the system
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: sudo mount -a
<elvelind> Peddy, for me it loads, it just can't load the nvidia so im running in crappy graphics
<Peddy> elvelind: does the Hardware Drivers give you any messages?
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-3g'
<Peddy> elvelind: yeah, I had to boot into the old kernel.
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: ohh wait, duh.
<elvelind> Peddy, no. it doesn't say anything
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: See if it'll let you do that.
<Peddy> elvelind: does it say that the driver is in use?
<elvelind> nope
<elvelind> and I can't modprobe it either
<linny> im having problems with ff3 when it starts it goes to fullscreen mode and f11 doesnt resize it ,im using 8.10 compiz,gnome,and i have an 8500 gt is it a known issue are there work arounds imo ff is a essential program ?
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: already the newest version ;-)
<Peddy> elvelind: yeah and they removed nvidia-glx-new -.-
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: sudo mount -a -t ntfs-3g
<Peddy> elvelind: I'm gonna give the official binaries a try (from nvidia.com)
<Peddy> elvelind: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/270108
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270108 in jockey "[Intrepid] Can't install nvidia driver (xorg.conf is invalid)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: -leave windows alone- from now on lol.
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: oh trust me i hate windows i don't even use it but that didn't really do anything
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: is it supposed to say anything
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: ls /media/
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: Show anything different?
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: says disk windows windows
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: Can you access them?
<imchrislabeard> i dont even know where those are
<imchrislabeard> i have a windows folder on the desktop and its empty
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: konquerer /media/ should do it.
<elvelind> Peddy, i'm gonna reboot to the old kernel.
<Peddy> How do I install v86d, please?
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: command not found ?
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: dolphin /media/
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: gotta install dolphin real quick
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: You don't have dolphin already?
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: no man its just a live cd i just downloaded
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: didn't think it was gonna be this hard to mount a ntfs drive to get some files off
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: Well, windows does'nt like being probed by aliens lol.
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: yeah i can see that now
<imchrislabeard> i wish i could just install ubuntu on her computer and say here you go
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: but people are so scared of linux
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: Life is never that easy.
<linny> you could dual boot ?
<linny> maybe with wubi ?
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: I converted alot of peeps to linux, by way of Compiz fusion.
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: haha the cube
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: thats all you have to say
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: Vista guys are all like, 3D-switcher.. beat that. I'm like, are you serious? Watch THIS.
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: my window just caught on fire
<imchrislabeard> can you do that
<Peddy> hey guys it's NOOB QUESTION TIME! :D
<Peddy> what does 'append' mean?
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: in your face vistas eye candy to cover up an ugly girl
<elvelind> Peddy,  add at the end.
<Sa[i]nT> Peddy: To add on to a file to say. To Append to the end of a file.
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: putting beer goggles on someone doesn't mean that its going to be better
<Peddy> thanks elvelind and Sa[i]nT :-[
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: If you don't have konquerer or dolphin, what you got?
<imchrislabeard> whatever comes on the 8.10 beta
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: dolphin and konquerer
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: i have dolphin now
<imchrislabeard> thats why i coulnd't read the drive
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: It's a great window explorer.
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: the drives are mounting now
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: kill me now
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: w00t! I helped someone, props fo' me!
<imchrislabeard> yes you did
<Sa[i]nT> Enjoy.
<imchrislabeard> now hopefully we did it to the correct drive ;-)
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: ahhh now its saying im not privileged to mount the drive
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: Hmm.
<linny> im having problems with ff3 when it starts it goes to fullscreen mode and f11 doesnt resize it ,im using 8.10 compiz,gnome,and i have an 8500 gt is it a known issue are there work arounds ?
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: we did the wrong drive
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: Great.
<imchrislabeard> so what was the line of code i need to do to mount the other one
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: sda1?
<imchrislabeard> we just did sda1
<imchrislabeard> so i guess sda2 now
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/windows2 -o force
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: failed to access mount point
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: could it be cause of that /etc/ file thing i edited
<elvelind> yah. back in 2.6.27-4 with nvidia drivers
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: You edited it? or just cat'd it?
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: whenever someone else was helping me he told me to go into that file and write that line of code and save it
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: Ubuntu should have automatically done that file for you.
<imchrislabeard> oh
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: okay new problem when i click on the second drive it says dbus error org.freedesktop.dbus.error.noreply
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: wtf. I have'nt seen that before.
<Teisei> Why does amsn not go in system tray if it's set to launch at startup ?
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: so if i were to turn off the computer and restart i could essentially start over right
<Teisei> It will, however, go to system tray if launched afterwards
<imchrislabeard> since its a live cd
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: Does that comp still have windows installed on it?
<imchrislabeard> yeah
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: just can't boot into it
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: When you shut it off, did you do a clean shutdown?
<imchrislabeard> not yet
<imchrislabeard> well what happens is it acts like its loading windows then goes strait to a blue screen of death
<Sa[i]nT> Delete that added line to the fstab and restart, just incase of temps.
<imchrislabeard> k
<Sa[i]nT> Ubuntu should be automounting this HD. Or letting your force mount it.
<imchrislabeard> whats the line to get into that editor guedit /etc/fstab
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: I use pico. Ummm, I don't know what kinda text editors come standard on it.
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: I upgraded and I got alot of stuff on here.
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: i think it just froze
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: wow this computer hates me
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: lol.
<Cheery> what does it mean if in bootup, instead of bootup text, you get just two green 'UU', which jump on the upper screen?
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: so when i get into ubuntu should i restart it since i had to manually shut it down just now
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: Nahh, wont matter.
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: ls /media/ Showing any of the drives?
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: just a sec its still booting up i honestly have no idea how this computer ran vista
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: damn lol.
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: its not showing anything
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: ok.. now, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windows -o force
<imchrislabeard> wait
<imchrislabeard> you mean sda2
<imchrislabeard> we did sda1 last time
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: ok replace it with 2 then lol.
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: failed to acces mounpoint /media/windows: no such file
<imchrislabeard> blah blah
<Peddy> hey everyone, what happened to the Video section of dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? Thanks
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: need to make a folder first right?
<ikonia> what do you mean what happened to it
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: Yeah, we could try that.
<Peddy> Sorry, I meant it's not there anymore.
<Peddy> ikonia: debconf just asks me for keyboard settings, nothing else.
<ikonia> Peddy: it's now dynanic
<ikonia> dynamic
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: sweet
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: Working?
<Peddy> ikonia: thanks, but how do I configure video settings then?
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: haha yeah
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: so funny story you were right about the sda1
<imchrislabeard> but its cool i fixed it
<Cheery> Has anyone other even happened to get this kind of trouble? when I install all four RAM modules, the system says CRC error system halted, but when I take one out from any slot, it boots again
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: >.>
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: Happy to help.
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: thank you so much for you help
<Peddy> elvelind: did you get nvidia fixed?
<ikonia> Peddy: put them in the xorg.conf gfile, but you shouldn 't need to unless detection/autoconfig is failing
<Sa[i]nT> imchrislabeard: You know where I be, if you got more problems.
<elvelind> Peddy, I reverted back to the old kernel
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: k thanks
<Peddy> thanks ikonia
<elmargol> Someone here who uses intrepid and the closed source drivers + the 3d effects?
<elmargol> nvidia closed source drivers
<Peddy> Can anyone help me with this error from Hardware Drivers? "Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid."
<Peddy> elmargol: I'm about to try that, I guess
<ikonia> Peddy: it means you have some wrong options in your xorg.conf, please paste your xorg.conf into a pastebin
<elmargol> maybe i should try disabling kwin and use compiz instead?
<Peddy> ikonia: I will in a minute, just trying nvidia-glx-177 first (just found the package).
<elmargol> it seems that noone cares about kde4
<Sa[i]nT> I'm using kde4
<ikonia> Peddy: why ?
<ikonia> Peddy: the error says there is a problem with your xorg.conf, why would another nvidia package fix that
<elvelind> Peddy, fix the xorg.conf first
<Peddy> ikonia: it's the default one.
<ikonia> Peddy: paste it please.
<Peddy> ikonia: the one in /usr/share/docs
<elmargol> Sa[i]nT: kwin or compiz?
<ikonia> Peddy: there isn't supposed to be on in /usr/share/docs
<Sa[i]nT> elmargol: compiz
<ikonia> Peddy: it's supposed to be /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Peddy> ikonia: It's identical, it's the default (sample) one.
<Peddy> ok
<ikonia> Peddy: please paste it
<elmargol> ok lets try compiz
<Peddy> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m2cd432dc
<ikonia> Peddy: and thats from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Peddy> ikonia: sure is
<linny> im having problems with ff3 when it starts it goes to fullscreen mode and f11 doesnt resize it ,im using 8.10 compiz,gnome,and i have an 8500 gt is it a known issue are there work arounds ?
<ikonia> Peddy: that filel ooks fine, what video card are you using /
<Peddy> ikonia: nvidia 9600GT
<Peddy> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/270108
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270108 in jockey "[Intrepid] Can't install nvidia driver (xorg.conf is invalid)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Peddy> hm ubottu's gotten smart.
<ikonia> ahh most interesting
<Peddy> ikonia: any ideas?
<Peddy> ikonia: this error when installing nvidia-glx manually: http://pastebin.com/m567ffb7d
<ikonia> Peddy: looks like the kernel source is out of sync for that
<Peddy> ikonia: should I install the linux header files for my kernel?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it looks like the kernel source is out of sync
<Peddy> what should I do to make the kernel source in sync?
<ikonia> nothing
<ikonia> you can't fix it
<ikonia> your using a beta version of the OS
<ikonia> wait for the issue to be resolved
<ikonia> install the kernel source for that version - if it's available
<ikonia> then follow the instructions on screeen
<ikonia> but it doesn't look like that source package is available.
<Peddy> mmm fried oreos at http://fairy.mahdzan.com/story/189.asp
<ikonia> Peddy: how is that anythign to do with ubuntu ?
<Peddy> ikonia: ubuntu is the african concept of showing humanity toward others
<Peddy> ikonia: I am sharing a recipe for fried oreos with you
<ikonia> Peddy: how is a cooky link anything to do with supporting 8.10 release
<ikonia> Peddy: this this channel is for the 8.10 release support/development questions only
<Peddy> oreos.. they're more than cookies
<ikonia> type "/topic" if you need an exact description
<Peddy> they're a way of life
<ikonia> Peddy: please keep it to 8.10 discussion
<linny> im having problems with ff3 when it starts it goes to fullscreen mode and f11 doesnt resize it ,im using 8.10 compiz,gnome,and i have an 8500 gt is it a known issue are there work arounds ?
<Peddy> ikonia: Yes sir
<ikonia> Peddy: thank you
<Peddy> ikonia: where might I find the 2.6.27-4-generic source?
<ikonia> Peddy: in the ubuntu repos - but as #I said I don't think it's availabler yet (I can't see it at a glance)
<imchrislabeard> Sa[i]nT: funny story got all the files needed to back up trying to install xp now and windows says there are no HD detected
<imchrislabeard> lol
<ikonia> imchrislabeard: with Peddy please try to keep this channel to ubuntu 8.10 discussion
<Peddy> ikonia: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.27
<ikonia> Peddy: am I not making myself clear ?
<Peddy> ikonia: what?
<Peddy> ikonia: I found the package -.-
<Peddy> ikonia: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/linux-source-2.6.27
<ikonia> Peddy: then grab it
<Peddy> ikonia: I already have, I was just showing you
<Peddy> ikonia: for future reference if you need it
<ikonia> I don't
<Peddy> yay! bash.org is back up !
<Peddy> :D
<imchrislabeard> so can you format a drive strait from the terminal
<ikonia> Peddy again - how is bash.org helpful to 8.10 support
<ikonia> Peddy: PLEASE keep on topic
<Peddy> ikonia: sorry sir, I wish there was a #ubuntu+1-offtopic
<ikonia> Peddy just use ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> you don't need a +1-offtopic
<Peddy> ikonia: won't the mods get mad because I'm using Intrepid?
<ikonia> Peddy your not asking for support in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> your just having discussion about random things, which is what it is meant for
<Peddy> hm they sped up Synaptic a lot in Intrepid
<imchrislabeard> are there any disc utility programs in 8.10
<imchrislabeard> or do i need to download one
<ikonia> gparted ?
<ikonia> pretty much the same as 8.04
<imchrislabeard> oh how do i get to that
<ikonia> install it from synaptic, then it appears in the menu
<Hobbsee> install it?
<imchrislabeard> high fives
<Peddy> imchrislabeard: system>administration>partition editor
<elvelind> btw. How can I make sudo applications ( like synaptic) use the same gtk theme as normal?
<savvas> well.. mine does, 'sudo synaptic' uses the dust theme
<savvas> or.. gksu synaptic is more appropriate :)
<elvelind> it used to do that for me to. not anymore
<savvas> did you set up the root account?
<elvelind> no.
<savvas> try backup and remove these folders: /root/.gnome2/ /root/.gnome/
<savvas> then do: sudo -k; gksu synaptic
<elvelind> savvas, no change
<savvas> < Hobbsee> install it? <- gparted isn't installed by default, it's only included in livecd (if that's what you meant :P)
<Hobbsee> savvas: i knew it wasn't installed.  But i would have thought that anyone here should know about the 'add/remove programs' program by now.
<savvas> ah sorry :)
<Hobbsee> savvas: no problem :)
<savvas> I'm out of ideas elvelind - maybe clearing out /root/.config/ too?
<savvas> or /root/.gconfd/ and /root/.gconf/ heh
<savvas> but I won't be held responsible if something gets hosed! :P
<savvas> elvelind: check if you have /root/.themes: sudo dir -ld /root/.themes
<linny> im having problems with ff3 when it starts it goes to fullscreen mode and f11 doesnt resize it ,im using 8.10 compiz,gnome,and i have an 8500 gt is it a known issue are there work arounds ?
<elvelind> savvas, nope. none of those.
<Babylykke> I got a problem here..
<Babylykke> I upgraded to 8.10 beta since itavisen.no said it was very good.
<Babylykke> Now I miss my internet-icon at the clock
<Babylykke> and I cannot connect to any wirless networks :S
<Babylykke> means I cannot use my pc at school.
<Babylykke> How do I get it back?
<Babylykke> I have tryed to install kde`s and two more networkManagement and nothing seems to work :S
<Babylykke> Rest is working good, besides some problems with "places" in the menu.
<Babylykke> I hope someone can help me with the network-management icon..
<Babylykke> I would be very very happy.
<ikonia> Babylykke: is there a reason your using 8.10 and not 8.04 ?
<Babylykke> itavisen.no wroted about 8.10 and it was so many good things with it.
<Babylykke> So I upgraded :S
<Babylykke> and there are lots of good things with 8.10 also, but the network-management problem is driving me crazy.
<Babylykke> I found a bug in Pidgin to.
<Babylykke> Changing status with the icon at the clock doesn`t work.
<savvas> elvelind: maybe you could use "gksu gnome-appearance-properties" then, it should set the theme you want for root applications
<linny> Babylykke: Changing status with the icon at the clock doesn`t work. it does for me are you up to date ?
<Babylykke> Yes
<Babylykke> Pidgin is merged with the shutdown button.
<Babylykke> and I cannot change status there in pidgin.
<Babylykke> Nothing happends.
<Babylykke> But that`s not the biggest problem.
<Babylykke> The biggest problem is the network-manager.
<Babylykke> since I cannot be without it.
<linny> sorry mate i dont use wirless
<linny> keep asking in here tho someone will help
<Babylykke> I have upgraded pidgin to 2.5.1. Maybe that`s why I cannot change status in the bar.
<Babylykke> Hope so
<Babylykke> Since I don`t have any cd`s to burn 8.04 on and reinstall :S
<Oli``> Whenever I upload (through nautilus, deluge-torrent, the browser) it ends up using way more than twice as much bandwidth as it's limited to (or says it's going at). So if I upload something to my ssh server and it says it's uploading at 20KB/s, it's actually going at closer to 50. Here's a video I just made of Deluge suffering the same sort of pain: http://i.thepcspy.com/oli/deluge-upload.ogv - Any idea what's causing it?
<magicrobotmonkey> se/wc
<BonezAU> I just upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid, after booting the new kernel I get: Init: Error passing configuration: Input/Output error - Kernel Panic - Not syncing: Attempted to kill init! - I am able to boot the old hardy kernel but not the new one. Can anyone help?
<linny> could someone scrool up about ten minuters and remind me who was asking about the network manager
<linny> i promised to pm hiom but i forget the name
<linny> i think it began with a g
<BonezAU> I got heaps of errors from NM during the upgrade but it seems to be working now
<kent> i asked about NM some time ago, but i solved it myself by removing all of ppp0 in some interfaces-file.
<linny> i have a problem  when i start ff3 it starts in the super full screen mode and f11 doesnt resize it i have 8.10 compiz gnome and a 8500gt any workarounds or ideas ?
<skyjumper> linny: compiz might be responsible for that
<dns53> alt +m to move the window and then resize it
<rom1v> my touchpad is not configurable anymore in ubuntu intrepid
<rom1v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/278736
<rom1v> do you have a tip to make it configurable?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278736 in xorg-server "[Intrepid] mouse properties regression : no touchpad tab (dup-of: 267611)" [Low,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267611 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "[intrepid] cannot see touchpad tab in mouse configuration" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rom1v> (I would like to disable it)
<BonezAU> I just upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid, after booting the new kernel I get: Init: Error passing configuration: Input/Output error - Kernel Panic - Not syncing: Attempted to kill init! - I am able to boot the old hardy kernel but not the new one. Can anyone help?
<wgrant> rom1v: You can use xinput to set things until I get the Touchpad tab fixed.
<rom1v> how?
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> Actually.
<cwraig> hi all, a really weird thing just happenedi have 8.10 installed on acer aspire one. It incorrectly identified my wireless chipset and there fore failed to work. following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne#Install%20Ubuntu%20Intrepid%20Ibex%208.10(Alpha6)%20on%20the%20Acer%20Aspire%20One the first step is to turn off madwifi driver and reboot. as soon as i did the card works and the driver manager says the madwifi driver is not enabled. I am ple
<cwraig> ase but confused.
<wgrant> No, that won't work. Damn.
<rom1v> I use kernel 2.6.27-5-generic
<wgrant> rom1v: Follow the Synaptics instructions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<rom1v> do you think it will be fixed in intrepid final?
<wgrant> rom1v: I hope to get it fixed before then.
<cwraig> there were more steps to the install but they were not needed the card just works now (sorry for flood )
<rom1v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/267611/comments/36 look at the xinput list-props results
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267611 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "[intrepid] cannot see touchpad tab in mouse configuration" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dmh65> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<rom1v> wgrant: could you, if it is possible, give me the xinput commandline to 1/enable touchpad 2/disable touchpad
<rom1v> ?
<wgrant> rom1v: I've just realised that xinput won't work - that's why the Touchpad tab isn't there.
<wgrant> rom1v: Use the wiki page I linked to.
<rom1v> ok, so for the moment, the only way is to wait?
<wgrant> Or use the wiki page I linked to...
<rom1v> (I looked at the wikipage, but don't really understand what to do)
<wgrant> You need to create an fdi file with the your desired xorg.conf settings in it.
<rom1v> ok, thanks, I will read
<BonezAU> I just upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid, after booting the new kernel I get: Init: Error passing configuration: Input/Output error - Kernel Panic - Not syncing: Attempted to kill init! - I am able to boot the old hardy kernel but not the new one. Can anyone help?
<dmh65> just bought a new razor lycosa keyboard, works in Ibex as well  :)
<dmh65> well chuffed
<dmh65> should say my girlfriend bought it, they have their uses heh
<rom1v> where can I add a script for planning its execution every boot, BEFORE launching compiz
<rom1v> (I want to execute nvidia-settings -l before launching compiz)
<rom1v> else nvidia settings are not used by compiz
<dmh65> not sure if I like the new human window border
<rom1v> ?
<BonezAU> can anyone help with my kernel panic... please? :)
<dmh65> doubt if I can
<dmh65> whats up
<slavik> How can I fix rdesktop's inability to share clipboard between host and remote systems when using it through tsclient?
<X3> Hi guys I had hardy installed on a triple boot system and found out that I cant boot to IBEX the same way I booted to hardy I had BCD modifiefed to show Hardy on the Vista Boot menu
<X3> I did a clean install of IBEX and tried to modify the bcd with no success
<Pici> What is BCD?
<linny> its a window boot thing isnt it ?
<linny> windows
<linny> im not sure but it rings a bell from when i dual booted vista ?
<X3> erm windows boot loader
<linny> well if the problem lies there youll have to edit it from inside windows ?
<ConstantineXVI> how difficult is it to setup broadcom wifi cards in intrepid?
<linny> i think theres an app called vista boot for editing that
<X3> when installing XP pro, Vista, Ubuntu Vista will take priority on boot
<X3> I used easybcd
<linny> tbh i have limited experience with it but im just firing ideas :)
<X3> I have IBEX installed the same way I had Hardy
<slavik> now that people are awake, what's up with the tsclient calling rdesktop and can that be easily changed?
<Pici> ConstantineXVI: Hopefully the b43 kernel module should handle some things.  I personally don't have any experience with it though
<ConstantineXVI> Pici: as in, do you still have to manually grab the firmware from your windows drivers, or is there a nifty GUI widget to do it for you?
<X3> Well I found out the only way to boot to IBEX is to make the HDD where IBEX is installed a primary boot HDD but then I loose the ability to boot to Vista or XP pro
<Pici> ConstantineXVI: I don't know.  I just noticed the existance of the kernel module, thats all.
<X3> IBEX recognises a whole load of different WIFI cards however I was unable to make it connect to Router even though I was using the correct settings password and auth method
<X3> I dont think its quite ready to be installed on laptops like XPS M1730
<X3> but TBH my problem really is how to make IBEX be part of a triple boot system and work as HARDY did
<ikonia> X3: the 1730 has a intel card does it not
<X3> ConstantineXVI: I would really give it a run and experiment
<X3> yes it has a 4965 AGN
<ikonia> X3: that works fine
<Hobbsee> X3: what's the problem with it being tripple booted?
<X3> it wont boot to IBEX
<ikonia> Hobbsee: can you spare a minute in -op for an eagle issue ?
<ikonia> X3: defiune "won't boot" ?
<Hobbsee> ikonia: ah, thanks.  Could you give me the backscroll please?
<ikonia> Hobbsee I'll pastebin in a moment
<Hobbsee> ikonia: thanks
<X3> I have modiefied the Vista boot Menu to include UBUNTU when I choose UBUNTU it will show the GRUB version and then stop at command line which has a GRUB> prompt
<Hobbsee> X3: ewww.  Doesn't grub handle vista now?
<Hobbsee> X3: why not let grub be the bootloader?
<X3> Ah no go on that
<slavik> why have vista in the first place ...
<Hobbsee> ah, darn.
<Hobbsee> slavik: there are legitimate uses for vista.
<X3> theres no GRUB per say as in HARDY showing the other options
<ikonia> X3 using the vista boot menu to boot grub is not the best approach
<ikonia> X3: using grub overall is the better generic solution
<X3> it worked fine with Hardy
<slavik> Hobbsee: like?
<Hobbsee> slavik: games?
<Hobbsee> slavik: i run XP, and have legitimate uses for it.
<X3> I beta test
<Hobbsee> (i rarely boot to it, but tha'ts not relevant :) )
<ikonia> X3: but it gets more complicated, more so with multiple distros with multiple boot partitions against one grub binary
<slavik> Hobbsee: you just proved my point
<ikonia> Hobbsee: gruhandles vista fine
<slavik> Hobbsee: then again, I am a proud PS3 owner
<ikonia> grub
<Hobbsee> ikonia: it handles tripple boots fine too - has for ages.
<X3> right How can I say this
<X3> the Grub in IBEX does not display at all
<X3> goes straight to load
<X3> even if I wanted to have the IBEX grub handle the boot and all other OS it wont show Ive tried to modify it Ive treid the same approach as I did with Hardy whic was flawless BTW and nothing
<ikonia> X3 your probably using the menu.lst from ibex rather than hardy, where grub was already linked to
<X3> now If I have IBEX HDD the Boot HDD I Boot To IBEX just fine but I loose the ability to boot to other OS's
<ikonia> X3: yes, you've mesedup your bootloader by a.) using vista to boot grub b.) using a seperate boot partition per distro
<X3> ikonia: I have modified that again using easy bcd to acommodate IBEX instead of Hardy
<ikonia> doesn't look like it
<ikonia> I do'nt believe in easybcd as a tool
<ikonia> the only way to fix that is to use grub to re-apply it's self to the boot sector referecing the correct boot partition
<X3> I guess you dont understand what I said
<ikonia> I do
<X3> I been triple booting in all sorts of manners just fine since Vista came out and only IBEX refuses to work properly
<ikonia> X3 then it should be quite straight forward to fix
<X3> if only
<void^> grub is exactly the same in ibex
<ikonia> exactly
<sorush20> hi can I change the colour of the kde task bar from black to something else?
<X3> heres the snag all previous UBUNTU releases and including IBEX dont like mixed SATA/IDE while on install because it messes the grub so the work around for all other UBUNTU installs was to unplugg the sata drives and install IBEX or whaever to IDE Drive
<X3> that bug has been reported and still exists
<X3> second of all my IBEX install is perfect except for the GRUB never displayed on IBEX like in HARDY
<sorush20> I keep getting this eroro why should I do? W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<sorush20> this is in synaptic
<sorush20> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<sorush20> is there a skype in kubuntu repositories
<X3> ikonia: If the IBEX GRUB is the same why is it it wont display and it skips straight to loading menu with progress bar and UBUNTU art
<ikonia> X3 possibly because it didn't detect the other OS
<ikonia> X3: so you'd need to alter the menu.lst that is correctly linked to the grub boot loader being used
<X3> I have tried that it only loads IBEX never shows anything else
<X3> or the other way around it loads and gets stuck on the prompt GRUB>
<X3> do you get a proper GRUB menu Like in HARDY displaying the Kernel the memtest and the recovery options?
<void^> so remove hiddenmenu and set a higher timeout in menu.lst
<aurel42> Jpwdy.
<aurel42> And Howdy, too.
<aurel42> Since I upgraded to intrepid, I get a lot of "Unable to retrieve message / Could not find message body in FETCH response." when I try to access messages in my IMAP mailbox with Evolution.
<aurel42> Where would I look to find out whether that's a known problem?
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> how do I get public keys
<ikonia> sorush20 make them
<ikonia> tons of docs on ssh
<sorush20> ikonia: I need them for apt-get
<sorush20> they don't work
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> do you mean the repo public keys ?
<Hobbsee> sorush20: man gpg.
<Pici> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<Hobbsee> sorush20: gpg --recv-keys is the particular rune you want.
<sorush20> yes the repo pblic keys
<sorush20> I'm getting a lot of these
<sorush20> W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-backports Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<BonezAU> I just upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid, after booting the new kernel I get: Init: Error passing configuration: Input/Output error - Kernel Panic - Not syncing: Attempted to kill init! - I am able to boot the old hardy kernel but not the new one. Can anyone help?
<ikonia> intrepid backports ????
<ikonia> intrepid isn't live, why would you use backports
<sorush20> BonezAU: anymention of mounting ?
<BonezAU> sorush20, prior to those messages I get a whole heap of i/o errors about being unable to mount, yes
<sorush20> BonezAU: I'm just wondering if you had un statble shutdowns.. so the best thing is to boot from live cd which is what I'm assuming your doing right now.. and do e2fsck.. something.. but you have to check the system..
<sorush20> after that then mount the root partition and have a look at /etc/fstab and see if you have the right mounting option setup.
<sorush20> man e2fsck
<BonezAU> sorush20, I am booted from the HDD right now, but only from the older Hardy kernel, 2.6.24.21-generic - the new intrepid kernel panics but the old hardy kernel works fine
<ikonia> BonezAU whats the issue
<BonezAU> ikonia, when I boot up my kernel panics.
<ikonia> BonezAU: need more info
<Mitchell_Hancock> Hello
<sorush20> hi Mitchell_Hancock
<BonezAU> ikona:  I just upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid, after booting the new kernel I get: Init: Error passing configuration: Input/Output error - Kernel Panic - Not syncing: Attempted to kill init! - I am able to boot the old hardy kernel but not the new one. Can anyone help
<ikonia> BonezAU look at the differences in your boot lines (UUID specifcally) in your menu.lst
<sorush20> ikonia: and he gets i/o erros before that
<Mitchell_Hancock> SAVAGE The Battle for Newerth won't stay in full screen mode. Keep switching window mode and then back to full screen mode. What causes that? There are some games will not run on 8.04.
<ikonia> sorush20 before what ?
<sorush20> before the kernel panic..
<ikonia> Mitchell_Hancock: areyou playing that through wine
<Mitchell_Hancock> No
<ikonia> sorush20: how can he have io errors before the kernel panic, the kernel is the first thing it boots
<sorush20> BonezAU: you do don't you ?
<Mitchell_Hancock> Linux version
<ikonia> Mitchell_Hancock very cool
<Mitchell_Hancock> I don't use wine
<sorush20> ikonia: check with BonezAU
<Mitchell_Hancock> Too buggy
<edgy> Hi, networkmanager and nm-applet asks me for the wifi password twice, is it only me?
<Mitchell_Hancock> Using 8.04 32 bit.
<BonezAU> ikonia, ok 2 sec
<ikonia> Mitchell_Hancock then you'll get support in #ubuntu, not #ubuntu+1
<Mitchell_Hancock> Seem like it have some bugs left
<Mitchell_Hancock> They send me here.
<ikonia> Mitchell_Hancock your using 8.04 - so #ubuntu is the correct, place
<ikonia> Mitchell_Hancock: apologies if you have been miss-informed
<Pici> Mitchell_Hancock: Thats because you asked about an 8.04 to 8.10 issue.
<Mitchell_Hancock> well I did try 8.10 which will not boot
<BonezAU> ikonia, sorush20 there are no differences between 2.6.24-21 and 2.6.27-5 in my menu.lst
<ikonia> BonezAU could you please pastebin your menu.lst into a pastebin please.
<Mitchell_Hancock> Ok I going back onto other place
<BonezAU> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/d7cd858c
<Mitchell_Hancock> Should uninstall Ubuntu and just wait on the next release?
<ikonia> BonezAU what's happened to your msnu.lst
<ikonia> your hardy kernel now has a heading "intrepid" as well as the intripd kernel
<BonezAU> ikonia, no idea - I had a fairly fresh/recent install of Hardy and this afternoon I did an update-manager -d
<ikonia> I suspect it should panic too
<BonezAU> ikonia, I have not modified the file myself in any way... I just let update-manager do all the work
<ikonia> BonezAU: what happens if you boot into you intrepid recovery mode
<BonezAU> ikonia, it panics also
<ikonia> BonezAU how important is this install to you ?
<ikonia> hang on hang on
<ikonia> this is na upgrade
<ikonia> an
<BonezAU> ikonia, pretty important... he he. I only have 1 PC right now. Yes it's an upgrade.
<ikonia> if it's importtant you shouldn't be using beta releases
<BonezAU> obviously it is not important enough for me not to be willing to risk upgrading to a beta version
<BonezAU> but it is still kinda important...
<ikonia> if this is an upgrade hardy files should all be updated
<Mitchell_Hancock> Beta release should be removed
<ikonia> boot into your hardy kernel and do an lsb_release -a
<ikonia> Mitchell_Hancock: how do you suggest he does that
<BonezAU> I am booted in to my hardy kernel right now, it's the only one that boots...
<BonezAU> No LSB modules are available.
<BonezAU> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<BonezAU> Description:	Ubuntu intrepid (development branch)
<BonezAU> Release:	8.10
<BonezAU> Codename:	intrepid
<sorush20> hi
<BonezAU> sorry for not pastebinning it
<BonezAU> hi
<ikonia> BonezAU thats fine, it wasn't much
<ikonia> so now if you do an "apt-get update" then upgrade what happens ?
<BonezAU> standby
<BonezAU> ikonia, The following packages will be upgraded:
<BonezAU>   envyng-core nautilus-sendto
<BonezAU> that's all
<ikonia> thats it
<Mitchell_Hancock> No LSB modules are available. <<< I got that
<BonezAU> yup
<ikonia> no notes ont he kernel
<BonezAU> nope
<ikonia> BonezAU: do you see where I'm going with this ?
<BonezAU> I already have done a fully successful upgrade
<BonezAU> yeah I do... ;)
<BonezAU> I work in IT, have been an ubuntu user for years. I'm sick of hearing people say "omg, why is <insert name here> using a beta *sigh*
<BonezAU> I use the beta's because I enjoy it when things break and then I learn how to fix them. If it means I have to wipe my HDD and start again it is not a problem for me
<ikonia> BonezAU from your hardy kernel I suggest you try to re-install the intrepid kernel, to make sure it's installed fine (the menu.lst worries me)
<ikonia> BonezAU thats a great attitude
<ikonia> thats why I checked how important your install was
<ikonia> as one of the possible issues is your disk system is not supported/configured in the intrpid kernel, so it can't see a disk to boot
<ikonia> (hence the io errors)
<BonezAU> I like being a part of the community, trying to break things, reporting bugs etc. I don't claim to be a hero and know everything about ubuntu, in fact I am nowhere near that. But I do enjoy breaking things and then learning how and why it broke ;)
<BonezAU> yeah that is possible
<ikonia> I was going to ask you to do a clean 8.10 install to find if it actually run on your pc
<BonezAU> the PC I am using is an old IBM T40 notebook that I borrowed from work, it is about 5 years old and has probably been dropped 100 times
<ikonia> that way it would remove the possability of the upgrade going wrong
<BonezAU> it's a Centrino 1.5ghz with 512mb ram and a 40gb hdd
<ikonia> well your 8.04 kernel boots, so hardawre is porbably not an issue
<BonezAU> yeah... I think I will download the Beta ISO and install it
<BonezAU> I can tell you one thing though - since upgrading to 8.10, my system runs a LOT faster
<BonezAU> Hardy was running very badly on it, far, far worse than WinXP
<BonezAU> I don't know why, I never really figured it out
<ikonia> BonezAU: I only asked why you where using the beta/important due to the fact I was probably going to ask you to do a re-install
<BonezAU> I think it was a video driver issue
<BonezAU> yeah that is cool
<BonezAU> I have no problem with doing a re-install
<BonezAU> you think that would be the best path for me?
<ikonia> best to work out what the current state of play is
<BonezAU> yeah okay
<BonezAU> well right now - at 9:17pm on a Monday night, my system is working fine under the hardy kernel. Come tomorrow when I have more time and energy, I will do a rebuild :)
<BonezAU> I will download the ISO tonight just before I go to bed... my internet connection is only about 1mbps so it will take an hour and a bit.
<Mitchell_Hancock> 8.04 work fine on boot to me.
<cypherdelic> whats going on with updates? linux-image is releases in 2.6.27-5.7 but linux-image-2.6.27-5 is not available, those packages hanging in my upgrade queue is that correct?????????????????
<sorush20_> I can't get server keys
<sorush20_> I keep getting timed out
<sorush20_> gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5
<TheOV> alsa doesn't seem to be working with the latest updates here
<TheOV> the -5 kernel
<TheOV> it says something about an i/o error?
<TheOV> s/?/.
<TheOV> meh i'll try restarting
<hyperair> hello there. can anyone who uses seahorse-agent and have a gpg key help test this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/279077
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279077 in seahorse "[intrepid] seahorse-agent GPG password prompt doesn't capture any characters" [Undecided,New]
<X3> nope IBEX wont play on triple boot
<X3> the GRUB is disabled by default but able to be accessed via pressing esc this option is set to 3 seconds and regardless of what wont show other OS's
<X3> I guess HARDY it is
<hyperair> misconfiguration of grub.conf
<TheOV> yeah so ALSA doesn't seem to be working
<hyperair> i mean
<hyperair> menu.lst
<bsnider> pulseaudio 9.13 was released today
<TheOV> ah
<bsnider> intrepid is now 3 milestones behind
<TheOV> I'm on 9.10
<bsnider> http://pulseaudio.org/milestone/0.9.13
<bsnider> i'm 100% sure fedora will switch to it
<bsnider> they're already using 9.12
<TheOV> with the sound test, i get this: gconfaudiosink: Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<TheOV> that's testing alsa
<hyperair> TheOV: there's no 9.10
<TheOV> so then obviously pulse isn't working either
<hyperair> TheOV: oh whoops i thought you were talking about ubuntu version
<TheOV> hyperair: 0.9.10-2ubuntu
<TheOV> hyperair: oh lol
<hyperair> heheh
<TheOV> so is anyone else having the same problem?
<TheOV> or know of anything I can do to fix it?
<TheOV> OSS seems to be working
<TheOV> but i hate it
<bsnider> there's a forum post about this including fixes
<TheOV> bsnider: link?
<bsnider> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=929641&page=5
<soundray> Running intrepid in vmware, I get a long delay when I shut down. The last message shown is "Checking battery state" on vt8, on vt7 it's "Shutting down ALSA". What might it be doing?
<Rictoo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fuse/+bug/274389
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274389 in fuse "Intrepid installer unmount problem with Unetbootin" [Undecided,New]
<Rictoo> anyone have a quick fix for this? :\
<TheOV> thx bsnider
<TheOV> brb
<open_sauce> just installed ibex beta and it cannot see my network, gutsy saw it ok.  I realise it is beta but assumed network drivers would be in place.  any suggestions please?
<void^> what device?
 * hyperair wonders if there is anybody using seahorse agent here
<open_sauce> void, is there a command to tell the device?
<void^> lspci
<nixternal> hey, anyone having issues with a dual monitor? intel gm960 with dual mon...worked like a charm in hardy
 * hyperair couldn't get a dual monitor setup with intel gma965 on hardy
<open_sauce> void :  00:19.0 Ethernet controller: intel corporation 82562V-2 10/100 network connection (rev 02)
<open_sauce> void: sorry, had to copy and type that all, as cant paste/pastebin due to no network!
<thebishop> Intrepid is looking great
<saint> I need.. coffee.
<thebishop> i find the beta more stable than Hardy
<void^> open_sauce: that's supported by the e1000e driver, which is currently blacklisted due to an issue that damaged network cards
<open_sauce> void, right i heard about that
<open_sauce> void, so i guess issue is not fixed and I should hold off for now?
 * _SA gahh, everything is reggged.
 * SAINT_UBUNTU_X there.
<SAINT_UBUNTU_X> Did'nt they say, that due to the bug with e1000e, your card or whatnot, could cease working forever?
<SAINT_UBUNTU_X> How come intrepid does'nt seem to have PSK support? Or am I missing something in the options?
<void^> open_sauce: i'm not sure, i think it was fixed in the -5 kernel
<bsnider> void^, i thought that bug was addressed with the -5 kernel
<void^> snap.
<open_sauce> ok I guess Ill wait for final release to be sure, thanks all
<Sa[i]nT> I was at a friends house about to convert them from windows. When to much of my supprise I could'nt even connect to their PSK secured network.
<bsnider> yeah, that bug has been fixed
<bsnider> void^, he's not using the gigabit chip. it says 10/100, not 10/1000
<rom1v> hi
<void^> bsnider: http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/E1000E.html
<rom1v> does anyone know where is located the script which launch compiz when computer starts?
<void^> bsnider: (yes, he could probably safely unblacklist the module and update, but i'm not feeling confident enough to propose that.)
<bsnider> * e1000e: write protect ICHx NVM to prevent malicious write/erase
<bsnider> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/2008-October/007852.html
<bsnider> if it's write protected, it should be fine
<rom1v> could someone help me?
<void^> bsnider: yes, but he's apparently using an older version, since it appears to be blacklisted on his system
<darthanubis> this console kit daemon keeps crashing
<bsnider> an older kernel? well, upgrade the darned thing
<void^> lack of network connection might interfere there ;)
<bsnider> maybe he has wifi
<open_sauce> bsnider, void, I have wifi but its not showing up, so stil stuck, the kernel version is whatever came with intrepid beta
<bsnider> maybe i'll submit a packaging request for pulse 9.13 just to be a jerk, and solicit the inevitable "we don't have time for that crap" response -- to which i'll respond "you guys suck compared to fedora"
<open_sauce> ill wait it out though, thanks for helping :)
<bsnider> open_sauce, yeah, you're a kernel behind. that's the problem. try the cd image today
<bsnider> use today's cd image not the beta
<open_sauce> ah ok!
<bsnider> hold on a minute
<bsnider> i'll check the manifest
<open_sauce> ok
<AmyRose> How do I prevent PulseAudio from even starting up in Intrepid?
<maxagaz> hi
<DanaG> PA 0.9.12 is annoying in some ways.
<bsnider> open_sauce, the manifest says the new kerenl is on today's image
<bsnider> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20081006/
<bsnider> live boot it and if your network card works, use that
<DanaG> The glitchyness is no longer an issue for me... but the unloading on idle...
<open_sauce> bsinder, ok thanks, and you are confident my network card should be safe?
<DanaG> PA 0.9.12 is a lazy bum, to use a figure of speech.
<maxagaz> what will be new in Xubuntu 8.10 ?
<bsnider> open_sauce, it's write protected, so yes
<DanaG> Oh hey, I'm idle.  I quit.
<DanaG> Then you go to unpause a gstreamer app.... and it hangs.
<bsnider> open_sauce, if not, track down tim gardner and beat him up
<DanaG> ... and Flash hangs, too.
<maxagaz> I can't find anything on the web talking about the new xubuntu and kubuntu, it's all about gnome
<bsnider> DanaG, use pulse 9.10. good ol' 9.10
<open_sauce> bsnider, great, thanks.
<DanaG> But I need the ability to disable LFE remixing... otherwise my sub becomes too bassey.
<bsnider> DanaG, you don't have those controls on the sub directly?
<DanaG> Well, the thing is, it's taking left and right to make center... and then also sending center to the sub... in addition to the sub grabbing its own LFE signal from the satellites.
<bsnider> actually alsa controls that. pulse has little to do with it
<DanaG> Not true.
<bsnider> pulse 9.10 anyway
<bsnider> lower the lfe channel volume in your alsamix
<DanaG> In PA 0.9.12, you can disable LFE remixing, so it won't send anything to the LFE channel unless the source material actually has an LFE channel.
<DanaG> That's the only real solution for correct behavior.
<DanaG> Anyway, I disabled the unload-on-idle...
<DanaG> I'm just questioning why the heck they enabled unload-on-idle by default...... it's really bad to do so.
<bsnider> maybe YOU should sumbit a packaging request for 9.13
<bsnider> but they'll just tell you they don't have time
<bsnider> you might havet o switch to fedora
<DanaG> What does 0.9.13 give over 0.9.12?  As long as the PPA stays up, I don't need the official repos to have 0.9.12.
<bsnider> bugfixes
<bsnider> http://pulseaudio.org/milestone/0.9.13
<DanaG> Perhaps we just need a PPA for 0.9.13.
<bsnider> and bluetooth support
<open_sauce> ok, where do I get todays cd image of intreped? i can only find the beta, or does the beta always point to the latest?
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<bsnider> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20081006/
<open_sauce> thanks
<bsnider> open_sauce, that's the link. i provided it earlier
<DanaG> It's one of those things where the type of people who'd need 0.9.13 specifically... are the type of people who'd be able to use a PPA to get it.
<s0u][ight> the intrepid kernel comes with iwlagn
<open_sauce> bsnider, sorry must have misseed that
<s0u][ight> how can i make it use iwl4965 in stead?
<bsnider> DanaG, luke might put it in there, if he's not too busy i guess
<DanaG> Does it now also have the Airport Express raop-discover thingy?
<bsnider> don't know what you're talking about
<DanaG> http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/69
<s0u][ight> how can i change the driver used for some hardware?
<s0u][ight> meaning permanently
<s0u][ight> i know i can blacklist the one it uses
<ubuntu_> hello there
<DanaG> iwlagn IS iwl4965.
<DanaG> They just changed the name because it now also covers the 5xxx cards.
<ubuntu_> i was looking at wireless network manager, and cant find the hex option anymore
<s0u][ight> DanaG, for some reason iwlagn doesn't work that smoothly with my hardware
<ubuntu_> any tips
 * DanaG goes off elsewhere, to classes.
<bsnider> Daisuke_Ido, yeah, i see what you mean now. my roommate has one of those crappy things
<ubuntu_> connecting to an open acces point right now
<ubuntu_> where is , the hex option in wireless
<ubuntu_> who else uses wep connection over here
<hyperair> does anybody use seahorse here?
<s0u][ight> ubuntu_, try connecting through the cli
<ubuntu_> yes i know, i was just wondering if i should file a bugreport, for hex thats missing
<ubuntu_> or if anyone else has noticed this
<ubuntu_> you see..
<s0u][ight> ubottu, i use hotspots so i can't help :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<s0u][ight> ubottu, the bots my friend writes have a high artificial intelligence niveau
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<s0u][ight> :| now i get it
<ubuntu_> yeah
<s0u][ight> he made an amazing one taking care of his system etc.
<s0u][ight> synch. with his mobile
<Sa[i]nT> In KDE4.1, how do I change the startup files?
<ubuntu_> bbc plugin totem hangs
<ubuntu_> force quit is only solution
<hyperair> seahorse-agent doesn't capture any characters!
<thebishop> I notice Intrepid isn't shipping with a GTK FTP client
<thebishop> what's up with that?
<hyperair> ever tried firefox for ftp?
<hyperair> or nautilus?
<ubuntu_> firefly , used to be an ftp plugin
<s0u][ight> is there just a new kernel upgrade?
<ubuntu_> but its does not wokr
<ubuntu_> in newer version
<thebishop> hyperair, I mainly use filezilla
<s0u][ight> brb reboot
<hyperair> thebishop: well, my point was that there is an ftp client on ubuntu
<hyperair> whether it's good or not is a different matter
<ubuntu_> youtube plugin for totem works, but needs codecs
<thebishop> didn't previous releases come with gFTP?  that works just fine
<ubuntu_> hex for wep, we need hex for wep wireless
<mitchellhancock> Is there a Ubuntu gamer chat room?
<ubuntu_> linux gamers
<mitchellhancock> I need help
<ubuntu_> what do you need to know
<mitchellhancock> My issues http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5916864#post5916864
<mitchellhancock> Nvidia is installed.
<ubuntu_> try to run the game without desktop effect
<mitchellhancock> Nobody know what I'm talking about. <(
<ubuntu_> yes i know
<Ktron> Hey, I'm noticing my boot time is so slow it almost appears as if II has hung... anyone else run into this?
<ubuntu_> is this the new savage , or the old one
<mitchellhancock> ubuntu_>	try to run the game without desktop effect  Huh?
<mitchellhancock> Savage 1
<Pici> mitchellhancock: Turn off compiz and then try running your program.
<ubuntu_> yes, you have desktop effects on, you know the dropshadow etc...
<mitchellhancock> Work on the older Ubuntu release.
<Pici> Older released did not have compiz by default.
<Pici> s/released/releases/
<ubuntu_> system preferences apperance ...
<Sa[i]nT> What proggy would it take to manage my startup files?
<mitchellhancock> Ok I going to try now
<Ktron> anyone else run into excessively slow boot times with II?
<ubuntu_> i have savage on an ati radeon and on an nvidia, it runs fine,
<ubuntu_> yes i have bad and slow boot times here too
<Lynoure> Sa[i]nT: What do you mean by managing startup files?
<Sa[i]nT> Lynoure: Equivalent to msconfig
<Lynoure> Sa[i]nT: the boot scripts, grub, something else?
<mitchellhancock> Thank you. Problem solve. It turn off now.
<ubuntu_> np
<Lynoure> Sa[i]nT: I have not used Windows that way for ages, would not know what it does
<Ktron> It's roughly every other boot, it takes at least 10, if not 15+ minutes during boot
<ubuntu_> going for an reboot need to look into the wireless
<Sa[i]nT> Lynoure: Manages the files that start when you come into your window manager. Ya know all the programs in the taskbar?
<mitchellhancock> Can you test this game at your end? http://www.timeinvaders.com/mutant_fruits.html I think I missing something to make it run.
<mitchellhancock> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras won't make it run still
<Lynoure> Sa[i]nT: oh, those. in KDE3 you would just put shell scripts for those things in .Autostart, are you talking about kde4 or gnome here?
<Sa[i]nT> Lynoure: KDE4, normally I would just use "sessions" or whatnot. But that seems to be gone.
<adrian> aloha
<Lynoure> Sa[i]nT: I seem to mostly get sessions anyway in KDE4, except for the panel itself
<Sa[i]nT> Lynoure: We must not be on the same page.
<Lynoure> Sa[i]nT: that one always gets a hickup and even resizes it to what it used to be by default :/
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<Lynoure> Sa[i]nT: By sessions I mean the programs/windows/taskbar being pretty much the way you left them when you restart the next time
<Lynoure> Sa[i]nT: you mean something different?
<Sa[i]nT> Lynoure: I just wanna be able to change what programs run with I come into my window manager.
<koomi> just upgraded my kubuntu/hardy and broke my kdm login. is this a known problem?
<danbh_intrepid> koomi: #ubuntu for hardy problems
<Lynoure> Sa[i]nT: that has mostly just happened to me by having them on when I shutdown
<koomi> danbh_intrepid: this is an ibex upgrade problem
<Lynoure> Sa[i]nT: with exception of Pida, which more than not dies in the session saving stage of things
<Lynoure> Sa[i]nT: http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/18196/Autostart-on-kde-4.html says $HOME/.kde4/share/autostart/ still works, like it did in kde3
<mitchellhancock> Oh I need libstdc++5 install for The Attack of Mutant Fruits from Outer Space. Installing it right away. =)
<mitchellhancock> E: Invalid operation libstdc++5   Wth!
<mitchellhancock> I found it
<pookmu> How can I stop update manager from using privoxy/tor?
<Mechdave> pookmu, just looking at finding a config file
<pookmu> Mechdave Thank you
<Babylykke> When I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 Beta the network-manager icon at the left side of the clock disappeared.
<Babylykke> How do I get it back?
<Babylykke> I need to be able to connect to wirless networks.
<pookmu> Babylykke Right click on the panel and add to panel
<Babylykke> I cannot find it there
<Babylykke> Only networkmonitor.
<Mechdave> pookmu, does apt-get work with privoxy off?
<mbahamonde> hi, i just installed intrepid and noticed that the plasma add widgets from internet doesn't work. the list doesn't populate. maybe the feed is corrupted? the wallpaper downloader works though
<Mechdave> pookmu, try with sudo apt-get update
<Babylykke> Anyone know how to get the network-manager icon back?
<pookmu> ok
<pookmu> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid Release.gpg
<pookmu>   Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:8118 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection ref
<pookmu> Mechdave, guess not
<Mechdave> pookmu, it looks like that apt-get is trying the wrong ports maybe...
<pookmu> Any luck finding a config file?
<pookmu> Babylykke its under gnome main menu bar, I think
<Babylykke> Where is that?
<danbh_intrepid> Babylykke: I think its broken
<Mechdave> pookmu, type this into a terminal grep -rin proxy /etc/apt and see what you get
<Babylykke> danbh_intrepid: Would be a disaster for me..
<danbh_intrepid> nm just broke for me today
<pookmu> Babylykke right click panel, add to panel
<Babylykke> first and last try I upgrade to beta version.
<Babylykke> pookmu: I cannot find it in that menu...!
<Mechdave> pookmu, I found this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-51479.html
<Babylykke> I`ve seen 3 times now.
<lore20> hello
<lore20> i got some problem updating package infos
<Mechdave> pookmu, it describes the same problem as you are having
<danbh_intrepid> Babylykke: you could try wicd maybe?  also, you can configure with iwconfig and the interfaces file
<lore20> it say that it can found some "index"
<pookmu> /etc/apt/apt.conf:1:Acquire::http::proxy "http://127.0.0.1:8118/";
<pookmu> /etc/apt/apt.conf:2:Acquire::ftp::proxy "ftp://127.0.0.1:8118/";
<pookmu> /etc/apt/apt.conf:3:Acquire::https::proxy "https://127.0.0.1:8118/";
<danbh_intrepid> lore20: pastebin?
<Babylykke> fuck this shit..
<lore20> ok
<Babylykke> I go buy one cd, burn out 8.04 and install it again.
<Babylykke> Can`t stand this.
<pookmu> Babylykke, I just looked its there for me
<Babylykke> well, it`s not for me.
<Babylykke> Did you upgrade?
<pookmu> Main menu
<Babylykke> or fresh install?
<pookmu> yes
<Babylykke> upgrade?
<pookmu> im using intrepid
<pookmu> upgrade
<lintel> will Intrepid's kernel contain ath5k?
<Babylykke> I rightclick at the upper bar, press add to panel
<danbh_intrepid> Babylykke: if its just missing, try nm-applet
<pookmu> yes
<pookmu> main menu
<pookmu> add it
<Mechdave> pookmu, You have apt configured for privoxy/tor... just a sec and I will find out how to change that
<Babylykke> christer@laptop1:~$ nm-applet
<Babylykke> ** (nm-applet:23100): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<Babylykke> (nm-applet:23100): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<danbh_intrepid> lintel: you should try and, and see.  It should, but its buggy,  but it may have been fixed?
<Babylykke> There are anything to add there, pookmu.
<pookmu> Mechdave Thank you
<lore20> http://pastebin.com/m1027f4d7
<pookmu> Babylykke sudo apt-get update
<pookmu> then do the updates and reboot
<Babylykke> okey :D
<Babylykke> Il try
<lintel> danbh_intrepid: try and see already @ this stage?
<pookmu> Intrepid doesn't update normally? I had to run sudo apt-get update
<lore20> so i cannot update / install any package
<danbh_intrepid> lintel: sure, if you like.
<danbh_intrepid> pookmu: isnt that normal?
<pookmu> But that might be related to my privoxy problem
<lintel> danbh_intrepid: ok
<pookmu> I thought that updates were automatic
<pookmu> ?
<danbh_intrepid> lore20: do you have any sources other than cdrom enabled?
<Babylykke> pookmu: Only updates for python, printer and totem plugin.
<Babylykke> Nothing else.
<pookmu> ahh
<pookmu> I'm a linux noob :)
<danbh_intrepid> pookmu: well, update-manager runs from time to time, and checks for updates
<lore20> danbh_intrepid, i don't know. i'm checkin
<Ktron> Babylykke, I didn't know any were completely automati
<Ktron> c
<Babylykke> You didn`t know what?
<danbh_intrepid> lore20: go to Sys > Admin > Software Sources, and check some sources other than the cdrom
<lore20> uhm..just main restricted universe multiverse and cd rom
<lore20> they are already checked
<danbh_intrepid> lore20: uncheck the cdrom
<lore20> i'm using a persistent live usb
<lore20> yes i've unchecked
<danbh_intrepid> oh, nvm, I don't know what Im doing then,  good luck, sorry
<lore20> but i think that package information filled my usb
<danbh_intrepid> sudo apt-get clean  ?
<lore20> yes.. i'm removing all cache and unused files
<pookmu> Babylykke, you did you try ps -A? and then killall networkmanager?
<Babylykke> I tryed to kill it yes, and when I write nm-applet in terminal nothing happends.
<lore20> packages list is update now
<Babylykke> I`ll try to reboot.. brb
<Mechdave> pookmu, put this in a terminal --> export http_proxy= ; export ftp_proxy=
<s0u][ight> hello is hw multiqueue enabled in the kernel intrepid is using?
<lore20> let'see if I've enough space for XviD codec
<pookmu> sudo: export: command not found
<lore20> pookmu, it's impossible
<Mechdave> pookmu, go System -> Preferences -> Network Proxy and check the direct connection to internet
<pookmu> what's impossible?
<lore20> try without sudo
<Mechdave> pookmu, and then click close
<lore20> <pookmu> sudo: export: command not found
<Mechdave> pookmu, export http_proxy=
<pookmu> Mechdave and lore20 your command without sudo worked!
<pookmu> Thank you so much
<pookmu> this has been such a pain in the rear
<Mechdave> pookmu, but when you reboot it will revert
<pookmu> I'll just make a text file so I wont forget
<Mechdave> pookmu, to stop it from reverting go System -> Preferences -> Network Proxy and check the direct connection to internet
<Mechdave> pookmu, then click close
<Mechdave> pookmu, that will fix it across reboots
<pookmu> I did that but it didn't work
<Mechdave> pookmu, Oh ok... You will have to restart network for it to work sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bobertdos> Pulseaudio seemed to break after I updated the kernel to 2.6.27-5. I've been trying to gather enough information to file a good bug report, but there are certain things I'm not sure of.........
<pookmu> apt-get update works now, but the actual update does not
<Mechdave> pookmu, also do the same for ftp_proxy too ie: export ftp_proxy=
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: does killall pulseaudio && pusleaudio -D work?
<Babylykke> Nothing has changed after reboot :S
<Babylykke> The network-manager icon is still gone (nm-applet).
<Babylykke> The applet is running in the background though.
<danbh_intrepid> nm-applet?
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: but sound works, right?
<Babylykke> guess it `s the name of the network-manager..
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> do someone use intrepid + compiz + nvidia?
<s0u][ight> rom1v, yes
<s0u][ight> i du atm
<danbh_intrepid> Babylykke: were you referring to nm-applet when you said applet is running?
<s0u][ight>  do :|
<Babylykke> yes..
<rom1v> could you test the very little patch I provided : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/215876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215876 in ubuntu "compiz & nvidia-settings" [Undecided,New]
<danbh_intrepid> Babylykke: hmmm, try killing that, and restarting it
<rom1v> compiz didn't use nvidia-settings config
<rom1v> it works for me
<rom1v> now
<danbh_intrepid> Babylykke: the error you posted before would stem from trying to run nm-applet twice
<Babylykke> danbh_intrepid: I tryed, and when I wroted nm-applet in terminal nothing happends.
<s0u][ight> rom1v, compiz just works fine for me ;)
<danbh_intrepid> absolutely nothing?  it just returns to the terminal?
<DanaG> Hmm, why IS pulseaudio 0.9.12 set to exit when idle?
<s0u][ight> i've done some changes in the compiz general settings
<DanaG> It's really a bad idea.
<rom1v> s0u][ight: it works, but it doesn't use nvidia-settings config?
<DanaG> It means that if you pause your music... goodbye all audio apps.
<rom1v> antialiasing, anisotropic...
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: Nope. See, this is where it gets tricky to explain. I've seen some bug reports in Launchpad similar to this, but I can't be sure where my problem fits in exactly. Everything was working marvelously before updating the kernel. Then, (and this is why I think Amarok may be to blame), it plays a KDE login sound and deadlocks the sound server.
<Babylykke> yes, nothing happends...
<danbh_intrepid> Babylykke: so you can enter a new command?
<rom1v> in fact, if you change nvidia-settings config (enable antialiasing 8x for example), then in a shell : nvidia-settings -l && compiz --replace &
<rom1v> this works
<rom1v> but on a reboot, with compiz started automatically, it didn't work
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: so even after restarting pulse, it doesn't work.  Hmmm
<Babylykke> danbh_intrepid: it just a blinking box on the next line..
<s0u][ight> rom1v, i'm not that much into the graphical
<s0u][ight> so don't tell me :P
<danbh_intrepid> Babylykke: actually, thats what is supposed to happen, and the icon should show up
<Babylykke> danbh: sadly it doesn`t show up
<rom1v> s0u][ight: ok, but could you just test and confirm/infirm?
<rom1v> please?
<Babylykke> and I cannot find it in the "add to panel" menu :S
<DanaG> grr... laptop-mode-tools isn't applying my settings.
<s0u][ight> can someone plz tell me wether in this kernel (intrepid one) hw multiqueue is enabled or not using my nick
<rom1v> if you have 5 or 10 minutes
<s0u][ight> rom1v, ok just say what i have to do ;)
<rom1v> I would like this patch (or another which fix the problem) to be included
<rom1v> ok
<rom1v> 1/ enable antialiasing 8x in nvidia-settings
<rom1v> 2/ restart X, confirm that antialiasing is not present in compiz
<rom1v> 3/ apply patch : sudo patch -p0 /usr/bin/gnome-wm < gnome-wm-nvidia.patch  (gnome-wm-nvidia.patch is the one posted on the bug report)
<rom1v> 4/ restart X, confirm that now, it works
<rom1v> (which nvidia card do you have?)
<s0u][ight> rom1v, i have the setting as: use the application settings
<s0u][ight> geforce 8600m gt
<rom1v> ok, choose : override
<rom1v> ok, the same as me :)
<s0u][ight> ;)
<s0u][ight> changed to 8x
<rom1v> not really in fact, 8600 m gs :(
<s0u][ight> nothing about anisotropic?
<s0u][ight> :P
<DanaG> nvidia settings are volatile -- they only apply to apps started AFTER you set the setting, and the setting is lost on logout.
<rom1v> yes, enable it if you want
<rom1v> 4x for example
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: I'll keep plugging away at it. given its history, I highly doubt I'm the only one having Pulse problems :D
<rom1v> DanaG: that's why I proposed a patch which loads this config on boot
<rom1v> s0u][ight: after that, just for testing : restart compiz : nvidia-settings -l && compiz -replace &
<rom1v> when you rotate the cube, the borders should be far smoother
<rom1v> (and rotation slower ^^)
<s0u][ight> rom1v, feels pretty the same
<rom1v> screenshot while rotating?
<s0u][ight> rom1v, it caused an error
<s0u][ight> compiz.real closed unexpectedly :|
<rom1v> ?
<rom1v> screenshot caused the error?
<s0u][ight> no
<s0u][ight> something :| but never mind
<s0u][ight> what to do with screenshot?
<rom1v> ok, redo : nvidia-settings -l && compiz --replace &
<rom1v> send it to imageshack or something else
<rom1v> :)
<s0u][ight> rom1v, uploading
<rom1v> http://images.imagup.com/06/1223318794_Capture.png ← without antialiasing
<s0u][ight> http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotet8.png
<s0u][ight> rom1v, never have such bad views
<rom1v> disable antialiasing/anisotropic
<rom1v> use cube (not sphere)
<rom1v> you should have the same
<s0u][ight> sec.
<rom1v> (after disabling, restart nvidia-settings -l && compiz -replace &)
<rom1v> (you should increase the grid resolution for sphere ^^)
<s0u][ight> rom1v, yes i see it now
<rom1v> ok :)
<rom1v> so re-enable antialiasing
<s0u][ight> done
<s0u][ight> i'm patching atm
<rom1v> ok
<rom1v> (unfortunately, enabling antialiasing have some side-effects, due to nvidia driver, so I only enable anisotropic)
<rom1v> the problems : http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=112638
<s0u][ight> so i just now have to restart x?
<rom1v> yes
<rom1v> reboot to be sure :)
<rom1v> and confirm that antialiasing is still enabled
<rom1v> :)
<s0u][ight> rom1v, a reboot would be hard
<rom1v> ok, x restart so :)
<s0u][ight> brb
<s0u][ight> rom1v, it works ;)
<rom1v> \o/
<rom1v> could you confirm that on the bug report please :)
<rom1v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/215876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215876 in ubuntu "compiz & nvidia-settings" [Undecided,New]
<s0u][ight> rom1v, you ask too much :P
<rom1v> :p
<rom1v> I really would like this problem to be fixed, it annoys me for 3 versions of ubuntu
<rom1v> I used to just add "nvidia-settings -l" at the very beginning of /usr/bin/compiz, but it's dirty, and every compiz upgrade it's lost
<Babylykke> If I have managed to remove the nm-applet from the panel and I cannot find it again in the "add to panel" menu, is it possible to get it back?
<rom1v> (vblank is important too in nvidia-settings, to avoid tearing effects while rotating)
<rom1v> thank you very much :)
<d4t4min3r> can someone link me to instructions to share with someone ... on how to install ubuntu
<d4t4min3r> the burning of iso and all that good stuff
<d4t4min3r> i cant find the page
<rom1v> hmmm... just burn the iso with any burning tool
<rom1v> put the cd, reboot :)
<gnubie> d4t4min3r; http://futuredesktop.org/
<rom1v> good evening, see you soon
<mitchellhancock> bye everyone.
<Guma> LiveCD 8.10 lockups on Asus P5Q Delux mother board. Same is with installation.
<Guma> Anyone can help
<travnewmatic> i'm having issues with xine
<travnewmatic> can you help me with something?
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Guma> LiveCD 8.10 lockups on Asus P5Q Delux mother board. How can I tell why is this happening
<ikonia> Guma: any over clocking ?
<Guma> Nop
<ikonia> Guma: are they hard locks (does the caps lock light on the keyboard still respond when it's locked)
<Guma> Caps light does not go on when I press it
<ikonia> ok so it's a hard lock
<ikonia> Guma: first thing to do is tedious, memtest for about 24 hours, get at least 4 passes through to test your menu
<Guma> It stops @ the progress bar
<ikonia> (~full passes not test passes)
<ikonia> memory is one of the major causes
<ShackJack> Hi all - I had trouble determining from the repo website (Ibex) is Gimp 2.6 would be included in the backports at launch. Does anyone happen to know if this will be the case?
<Guma> Just to tell you that I had Vista installed on it for couple of months and never had a problems. If that helps
<ikonia> Guma: sorry not really
<ikonia> ShackJack: I don't believe so
<ShackJack> ikonia: Although I'm sure at one point it will, eh?
<Guma> I also did google little and some people also  have problems specificly with ""Configure SATA as ..." to [AHCI]. This allowed the " and "change "BIOS EHCI Hand-Off" to [Disabled]"
<Guma> But that did not do the trick for me
<ikonia> ShackJack: your guess is as good as mine
<ikonia> Guma: frist step is a ram test
<ikonia> first even
<Guma> ok let me on this. Any other things after the mem test?
<ianliu_88> I can't navigate my local network trough Places > Network, only if I specify the IP address on the location bar. Any tips?
<ikonia> Guma sort that first
<ikonia> ianliu_88: you just asked in #ubuntu
<ikonia> are you using 8.04 or 8.10
<ianliu_88> I asked on wrong place
<ianliu_88> its here I wanted to ask :)
<ikonia> are you using 8.04 or 8.10
<ShackJack> ianliu_88: You could go there via IP then bookmark it in Nautilus, maybe?
<ianliu_88> but what is wrong with navigating trough nautilus? Why it doesn't work?
<ikonia> are you using 8.04 or 8.10
<ianliu_88> 8.10
<ikonia> what are the other machines on your network, linux/windows/macs ?
<ianliu_88> windows
<ShackJack> ianliu_88: I dunno you weren't specific on error messages, if something wasn't showing up, etc...
<ikonia> the most common cause for this is them not broadcasting themselves
<ikonia> so ubuntu can't see them, (they need to resolve by name)
<Guma> ikonia: I will start the test in a few sec. I am in Bios and want to a question. Should ACPI 2.0 and ACPI APIC both be enabled? Plug and Plays O/S? Enabled? or Disabled.
<ikonia> so you can't navigate
<ikonia> Guma: doesn't really matter from my experience
<Guma> ok
<biberao> hi
<Guma> ikonia: I am about 5% done. Looks like it will tak a while
<ikonia> Guma hence why I said 24 horus
<Guma> ikonia: I am on 17% and got 6 RED lines printed Tst 3, 4, 4, 4, ,4, 4
<ikonia> Guma not good
<ikonia> Guma: needs to do a complete test - say 4 times over
<Babylykke> Why do I get this when I type sudo apt-get update?
<Babylykke> W: Klarte ikke å skaffe http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hashsummen stemmer ikke
<Babylykke> W: Klarte ikke å skaffe http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/universe/source/Sources.bz2  Hashsummen stemmer ikke
<Babylykke> E: Klarte ikke å laste ned alle oversiktfilene. De ble ignorerte, eller gamle ble brukt isteden.
<Babylykke> oh.. crap.
<Babylykke> it in norwegian
<Chousuke> Babylykke: LANG=C and run it again
<Pici> run it with: LANG=C sudo apt-get update
<Babylykke> well, it says it could get those two adresses and they are getting ignored/old adresses are beeing used.
<Chousuke> but your hash doesn't match
<Chousuke> I wonder why
<danbh_intrepid> Is there a way to kill a program, and make it stay dead?
<Babylykke> W: Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<Babylykke> W: Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/universe/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<Babylykke> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Babylykke> Someone know why I get "Hash sum mismatch"?
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> what is wrong with my sources list
<Chousuke> Babylykke: maybe your apt-keys are outdated or something :/
<Chousuke> Babylykke: or maybe the files on the server are corrupted
<Chousuke> try using aptitude update
<Chousuke> Babylykke: you might also try using the official servers; that kind of stuff can apparently happen if the mirrors are being updated
<Chousuke> sorush20: no-one can tell until you provide details
<sorush20> Chousuke: http://pastebin.com/m2ed96b02
<sorush20> just wanted to know hy plasma is messing me a bout..
<sorush20> it is not arranging widgets right to left its arranging them top to buttom
<Chousuke> sorush20: remove hardy from there
<Chousuke> though it shouldn't cause a lot of trouble.
<Chousuke> how exactly does it break?
<danbh_intrepid> sorush20: yeah, thats strange that hardy got in the mix...
<Kakurady> My network doesn't work if Nvidia proprietary display drivers are in use. It worked yesterday...
<|neon|> ? i have an external hd which uses e-sata t connect to my laptop, it worked flawlessly under 8.04 but i can seem to find where to go to mounted on ibex any suggestions?
<Ayabara> I can't install kdelibs5-dev on my system. I get this error output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54709/. On my work-pc, also running intrepid, it installs fine
<KenBW> is there any reason why having no swap could cause a grub error?
<ikonia> Ayabara apt-get update first
<Ayabara> ikonia: done that, both yesterday and today
<Guma> ikonia: I stopped this test and swapped for another set of Memory sticks from my other system. Test shows that memory test fails as well on this system. Perhaps I will try to put such memory back to other system and try to run memtest on my other system to see if indeed the memory is bad or perhaps there is something wrong with this board
<Guma> What do you think?
<ikonia> Guma yes did you stop the test, I told you to let it run for 24 hours or so
<danbh_intrepid> KenBW: error 22?
<KenBW> at install i thionk
<ikonia> Ayabara: maybe the recent package updates broke them
<KenBW> its not my pc
<Ayabara> ikonia: also, if I try "apt-get build-dep konsole", I get E: Build-dependencies for konsole could not be satisfied.
<Guma> I did stopped. I swaped with other memory sticks and did rerun the test
<ikonia> Ayabara: you're missing deps
<ikonia> Guma: why ?
<ikonia> Guma: I told you it needed to run for around 24 hours - or 3 - 4 passes
<Ayabara> ikonia: I think so too, but apt-get -f install does nothing, so how can I find out what I'm missing?
<Guma> I figured that since I see errors seing more errors will not help anything just eat time. That is why I switched to other memory
<ikonia> Ayabara: what happens if you just try to install konsole
<Ayabara> !info digikam-kde4
<ubottu> digikam-kde4 (source: digikam-kde4): digital photo management application for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0~beta1-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 9744 kB, installed size 24116 kB
<ikonia> Guma: no, I wanted to know how many errors it go, how bad your ram was working
<Ayabara> ikonia: that's already installed. I have kubuntu-desktop installed
<ikonia> Guma: errors are not good, but if you only got 2 errors, that shouldn't cause your machien to hung
<ikonia> machine to hang
<ikonia> Guma: your not overclocking your board at all
<ikonia> not got the machine bios profile set to "high performance" or anything like that
<Guma> Ok the previous memory was total 8G and I had 6 errors on 24% not I got total of 4G and 9 errors @ 42%
<leftyfb> anyone know of any reported problems of intrepid having issues with any serial console app (minicom) having issues with communicating with devices over ttyUSB0?
<Guma> ikonia: I do not. I just got the board from fry's yesterday just upgraded the BIOS to latest and loaded defaults
<leftyfb> I was able to login to serial console's before with hardy, now with the upgrade, I get nothing for input
<Ayabara> ikonia: is it possible to get more info about which dependencies are not satisfied?
<Stormx2> Hi. Upgraded this morning. My desktop icons are gone, and I can't do anything with my desktop. No context menu or anything :/ How can I fix this?
<leftyfb> Stormx2: you might not have nautilus running
<leftyfb> try running "nautilus" from terminal
<leftyfb> bbl
<Guma> I remember that yesterday when I did put to the motherboard to case It was starting out but I could not see video. Than I took out the board from Case and booted it on my desk. I got video but I got some garbage ASCII charactes right after initial BIOS screen was visible. I upgraded the BIOs @ this point to latest and loaded defaults. No more garbage charactes. Perhaps this board is bad?
<jmworx> Any info on getting Intrepid beta to work with a machine that has the e1000e card?
<Stormx2> leftyfb: Already tried. Didn't work.
<jmworx> i.e. Are there any kernel updates I can easily install to re-enable my e1000e now that the bug is fixed?
<Guma> ikonia: now @ 53% and 15 errors on 4Gb sticks
<Ayabara> where can I search for .deb's and view their dependecies?
<Stormx2> Ayabara, Synaptic?
<SwedeMike> jmworx: 2.6.27-5 fixes it according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938139
<Ayabara> Stormx2: the dependencies on my system are broken, so I thought I'd check the web. it was packages.ubuntu.com I was looking for :)
<jmworx> SwedeMike: Thanks. I just "dpkg -i" all these and I'm all set?
<mte_> hi.. when I was using Hardy LAN transfers were slow (I have realtek RTL-8169). Just after upgrading to Intrepid beta they became good enough (20MB/s on a gigabit lan) just as I read on some forums but after a few updates and reboots they slowed down to 3-4MB/s again. Is this a known issue? Is there any workaround?
<Ayabara> ikonia: I think my problem is here: libstreams-dev: Depends: libstreams0 (= 0.5.11-1) but 0.5.11-1ubuntu0~hardy0~ppa1 is to be installed
<SwedeMike> jmworx: I received those kernels via dist-upgrade, so if you have network connectivity, just dist-upgrade and you should get it
<Ayabara> ikonia: and manually installing libstreams0 seems to have solved my problems.
<|neon|> ? i have an external hd which uses e-sata t connect to my laptop, it worked flawlessly under 8.04 but i can seem to find where to go to mounted on ibex any suggestions?
<Babylykke> I think I know why I don`t have the nm-applet icon in the panel anymore. Think I removed it because it was a weired icon there.
<Babylykke> Is it possible to get it back?
<Babylykke> I did update it now
<Babylykke> and there was some updates for network-management.
<Babylykke> I still cannot find it in "add to panel" menu.
<Babylykke> and the nm-applet is running.
<ShackJack> !enter > Babylykke
<ubottu> Babylykke, please see my private message
<ShackJack> It's not a panel app, but you add it to your session startup programs...
<Babylykke> that`s ok, ShackJack and obottu.
<ShackJack> Babylykke: nm-applet --sm-disable
<Babylykke> Thank you.. I`ll try to find it :D
<ShackJack> Babylykke: You do need a "notification area" notified in one of your panels, of course.... Under Prefs->Sessions is where you add the startup stuff..
<Babylykke> The command should be "nm-applet --sm-enable"?
<ShackJack> Babylykke: Yep..
<Babylykke> it was "nm-applet --sm-disable"
<Babylykke> :D
<Babylykke> brb.. gotta try this now :D
<Babylykke> I`ll kiss you if it works!
<ShackJack> Please don't :)
<danbh_intrepid> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<Guma> ikonia: Little update. After switching memory stick that failed on my new system seems like I do not get any errors yet when running memtest on my older system. Perhaps is the board?
<Babylykke> The nm-applet icon does not show up :s
<Babylykke> nm-applet --sm-enable
<Babylykke> that what I putted in the sessons --> Network Manager --> edit
<Babylykke> in the command field.
<Stormx2> Right
<Stormx2> I thought I got rid of pulse in 8.04
<Stormx2> 8.10 seems to have brought it back and it's making things crash
<Stormx2> So how can I remove it again?
<|neon|> ? i have an external hd which uses e-sata t connect to my laptop, it worked flawlessly under 8.04 but i can seem to find where to go to mounted on ibex any suggestions?
<ratpoison> hello! question about upgrading to 8.10. I currently use 8.04.1 amd64 fglrx. If I upgrade to 8.10, will I lose compiz support?
<Babylykke> If I was you I would have waited till 8.10 stable release.
<Babylykke> Lot`s of buggs in 8.10 beta.
<berniv6> JontheEchidna: kwin 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu2 did not fix the kwin redrawing issue for me (we talked about that two or three days ago)
<JontheEchidna> hmm, should probably tell Riddell about that
<ratpoison> sure, but given that current fglrx isn't compatible with xorg 7.4, will that ever be resolved in 8.10?
<ShackJack> Babylykke: Do you have a notification area in your panel?
<ratpoison> If ati releases fglrx 8.10 which will probably have xorg 7.4 support, will that make it into intrepid?
<berniv6> JontheEchidna: me or you? I don't have any more information than I got from you, I didn't even find a launchpad bug or forum post describing it
<Babylykke> which is what?
<JontheEchidna> berniv6: I saw the bug earlier today too
<ShackJack> Babylykke: It's a panel applet - the system "tray" that shows certain icons/notifications...  Should be one in your panel - a pidgin icon should be there, etc...
<Babylykke> Everything is in norwegian here :S Not sure if I have it or not, ShackJack.
<berniv6> JontheEchidna: "good", I'm not seeing ghosts then
<Babylykke> ShackJack: I have the "username + loggoff button", sound and the time.
<Babylykke> at the upper right corner.
<ShackJack> Babylykke: You are using pidgin and not seeing an icon for it?
<ShackJack> (in the panel)
<Babylykke> When I have pidgin up and running the icon changes to a green circle.
<ShackJack> Hmmm...  Try evoking nm-applet from a terminal...
<Babylykke> christer@laptop1:~$ evoking nm-applet
<Babylykke> bash: evoking: command not found
<Babylykke> christer@laptop1:~$
<Babylykke> Maybe I have done something stupid :S
<Babylykke> I tryed to install kde`s network manager.
<ShackJack> Babylykke: There's your problem - you have to install the program - it's not called nm-applet though.. can't remember the bame..
<ShackJack> !enter | Babylykke
<ubottu> Babylykke: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Babylykke> a few hours ago
<ShackJack> Babylykke: do you have network-manager installed?
<Babylykke> I do have "network management framework (GNOME frontend)" installed.
<Babylykke> in the add/remove programs.
<ShackJack> network-manager-gnome - try doing an install of that... if that's installed nm-applet should run... sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome ;)
<Babylykke> It says it`s allready installed.
<ShackJack> Then nm-applet should be abled to be called from the command line...
<ShackJack> Unless it's an Ibex bug..
<Babylykke> Did the sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome. I`ll try to relogg now and see what`s happening.
<stankils> Hi, I have a problem with ethernet card not detected on a fairly old hp laptop, the card is ich7 based and iirc was using e1000 driver. in hardy it worked fine. ibex doesn't show it on `ifconfig -a'.not sure whether the module is blacklisted or not, if it is where do I cancel it(the bug seems to be ich8+ only according to launchpad)?
<ShackJack> stankils: Check /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<stankils> Actually, e1000e module isn't even loading, and modprobing e1000 manually doesn't seem to help, I still don't have the interface in ifconfig
<Ayabara> I'm trying to compile digikam 0.10 beta4. I have libkdcraw5 installed, but cmake still says I don't. Any good ideas?
<stankils> lsmod returns `used by' 0 for e1000... Any ideas for getting the interface?
<Babylykke> Still not showing up... think I give up now.
<ShackJack> Babylykke: the command is not found?
<Babylykke> not the one you said no.
<Babylykke> but nm-applet does work.
<Babylykke> but it doesn`t show up.
<ShackJack> O.K. only thing I can think of is your don't have a notification area in your panel...
<Babylykke> http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ssga6.png
<Babylykke> I do got it, right, ShackJack?
<ShackJack> I don't see a notification area in that pic... add one...
<Babylykke> :O
<Babylykke> How do I add it then?
<ShackJack> It's a panel app...
<Babylykke> I found it :D
<Babylykke> thank god..
<Babylykke> it`s working!!!!
 * Babylykke kiss ShackJack :D
<ShackJack> That is where program notification icons, battery, and things like that show up... If you have nm-applet in your session it should appear automatically...
<ShackJack> Babylykke: I hope you're a girl cuase I don't swing the other way :)
 * ShackJack is a little perplexed if you don't know about the notification area, why you are testing beta OS's
<ShackJack> ;)
<ninjafury> hi, how do I upgrade from kubuntu 8.1 alpha to beta
<jaxdahl2> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<ShackJack> ninjafury: Just sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<ninjafury> thanks guys. Also, how does this chat room differ from #ubuntu?
<Babylykke> "ubuntu+1 is for 8.10 Beta
<Babylykke> #ubuntu is for all other releases
<Babylykke> I guess.
<ninjafury> So this is bleeding edge then.. Well, this saves me a lot of time for future problems.
<PolitikerNEU> Does anyone know if there is a (if possible, non-server) kdepim synchronisation tool to sync between desktop/desktop/laptop (KDE 3.5/KDE 4.1/KDE 4.1)?
<wastrel> i'm installing intrepid tonight on my thinkpad
<Assid> there goes another laptop in dust
<gil> has anyone noticed huge slowdowns in firefox.
<gil> rather i should say, with firefox
<Assid> FF has been slow since 3
<gil> mine is really sluggish
<Assid> and thats in windows as well
<Ayabara> hm. segfaults when compiling digikam 0.10 from source. that can't be good
<ninjafury> Where does fstab keep its log file?
<Zaiden> When 8.10 is officially released, will you have to install it over the beta?
<SwedeMike> Zaiden: no, you just upgrade to it
<SwedeMike> Zaiden: via the regular upgrade tool
<wastrel> Assid: are there reports of trouble on thinkpads?
<Assid> wastrel: nah.. just messing with you.. i m not sure if theres any known issues anywhere
<Assid> just avoid it if you have the e1000
<wastrel> my poor thinkpad is not loving hardy atm
<wastrel> upgraded since feisty so i think it's time for a fresh install
<Assid> im not too fond of hardy to be honest.. its just sluggish
<Assid> specially if you compare feisty
<PolitikerNEU> Is the e1000e bug "fixed" (I know it isn't fixed yet, but I think some kernel developers have found a work-around) in the current intrepid kernel?
<SwedeMike> PolitikerNEU: 2.6.27-5 supposedly fixes it
<PolitikerNEU> ok
<Assid> i wonder how many e1000e's they broke permanently to get that fix
<mnemoc> hi, is intrepid supposed to support 3g modems without hacking?
<maxb_> linphone is broken in intrepid, for want of a no-change rebuild. There's a lp bug, but is there some central place where need to no-change rebuilds for library transitions should be notified?
<bofh80> mnemoc, the network manager applet now appears to support 3g modem connections, but i haven't tried it
<bofh80> pity it doesn't support bluetooth with pand yet . . .
<sharms> Using intrepid beta, when I look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log, using 'cat Xorg.0.log' prints different results than 'more Xorg.0.log'
<sharms> anyone have any insight into that?
<sharms> less also sees the same things more does
<sharms> err cat does
<mnemoc> bofh80: what "update to ppa" means?
<m[a]tt> hi
<m[a]tt> is there a easy way to change the resolution of an ubuntu 8.10 box if there isnt a monitor connected to? i just want to use it over remote desktop
<rmn> m[a]tt, still present?  if all you want to use it for is remote desktop have a look at FreeNX
<MenZa> Hey all - I'm having some GRUB issues in the beta. I get an error 2, so I'm attmepting to setup GRUB manually right now. However, when I setup (hd0) in grub on the livecd, I get "Error 2: Bad file or directory type" - that said, I just mounted the drive---an ext3 drive---where /boot/grub/stage1 does exist, which this claims it doesn't. Help?
<maxb_> heh. 20 mins after I ask my question, a fixed linphone hits the archive :-)
<m[a]tt> rmn: iam pretty pleased with the inbuild vnc server, isnt there a way to tell ubuntu to use some higher resolution even if no monitor is present?
<rmn> m[a]tt, i think X in ibex uses auto-conf to determine available resolutions each time.  anything you write in xorg.conf should in principle take precedence over autoconf
<m[a]tt> oh i thought you cant use xorgconf anymore because of that autoconf thingy - i suppose that would work then, thank you!
<rmn> m[a]tt, however I like the elegance of FreeNX, and I dare to use it over the internet.  Second, it makes the machine available for multiple users and doesn't allow anyone to see what you're doing
<rmn> m[a]tt, NX allows you to set the resolution client-side for each session/session resume.
<m[a]tt> mh i dont need multi user but i read its faster than vnc so iwill give it a try, thank you :) i hope there is a windows client for it
<m[a]tt> ah thats a nice feature )
<rmn> m[a]tt, there is a client
<m[a]tt> :)
<m[a]tt> well freenx is my way then :) i wonder why it isnt included as default
<rmn> m[a]tt, most guides are out of date.  it comes configured out of the box, but you must add another repository to install it
<m[a]tt> k google will tell me the rest then, thank you for fast help :)
<rmn> m[a]tt, VNC is excellent for tech support because it is remote control.  "the real wtf" is why it isn't in the central repository.
<rmn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX should be all you need.  the guide is outdated.  simply add the repository and install via synaptic
<m[a]tt> oh a dailywtf reader ;)
<m[a]tt> kk
<bofh80> rmn, with ubuntu VNC is used with vino. and you enable the 'server' by going to System > Preferences > Remote Desktop ? i can't quite remember but isn't it installed by default too?
<rmn> bofh80, sounds correct to me.
<bofh80> and freenx is very nice extension to XDMCP , i have the client install, although i've yet to try it
<bofh80> apart from a couple of quick tests ofc
<rmn> i started with NomachineNX, but "forgotten" sessions clogged it up (max 2 users and max 1-2 session)
<bofh80> nasty, using freenx now ?
<rmn> the neat thing with NX is that if you have an NX server on a net you can use it as a via to VNC other machines on the intranet, yet still secured (ssh) from the nx server to client (ie. internet)
<rmn> i've yet to set up freenx on my server (currently debian etch, replacing it with ibex when i get a set of new disks).  i did set up freenx on my ibex laptop, thouhg
<bofh80> lol. ssh, secure. heheh. ohh that was a ring dinger recently. everyone with a brain been regenerating those keys lol
<rmn> hehehe!
<bofh80> random ey lol
<bofh80> m
<rmn> only tested it with client on localhost, which i must say is a LOT better than VNC on localhost (window in window in window ....)
<bofh80> i'm currently stuck using 8.04 on my old 30gig that's dying (you can hear it :S ) and i can't use 8.10 on my newer 80gig cos i can't get pand connected :) well it connects, but it suddenly drops it afterwards
<rmn> pand?
<bofh80> bluetooth network connection, using 3g connection on phone via bluetooth
<rmn> oh, sweet.  i haven't tried it yet with my SE K750 (note, only gprs).  which phones are supported?
<bofh80> any that can do internet via bluetooth it would appear
<bofh80> on hardy anyway
<rmn> they actually managed to agree on a standard?!
<bofh80> via usb as well, but my usb connection on the phone don't work no more
<rmn> which phone?
<bofh80> erm erm, erm, erm, k770i, sonyericsson
<bofh80> i got a sweeeet deal. :) i don't pay for data, and i got no cap ;p
<rmn> did SE ever fix the calendar so you can have recurring events?
<rmn> nice
<bofh80> but only runs at 384kbps so like 46k/s max lol
<acemo> is it a known bug for the kubuntu live cd installer to crash after choosing a keyboard layout and when at 56% of scanning disks?
<bofh80> and aint great for games either. well would be better, but i got like 10 hops till i reach the actual internet
<bofh80> i have no idea about the calander i don't use em
<rmn> bofh80, is that an issue with ubuntu, or bad coverage?
<bofh80> my phone network
<reaby> update manager replys that i have to correct broken packages, apt and synaptic doesn't find any broken packages, what to do, file a bug report on unknown issue ?
<bofh80> there internal network
<bofh80> pass me through proxies filters and all sorts from machine to machine, ti's sick. gotta be loggin everything
<rmn> set up some secure link home first, then.  the speed, is that also a network-limit?
<ianliu_88> anyone getting "Invalid argument" when trying to play some mp3 with Totem?
<bofh80> phone limit at the moment, i'm not sure they'd be happy if i stuck my sim in one capable of full 3g tho ;p
<bofh80> secure link, sure i could, but that would just make it slower, more hops lol
<rmn> bofh80, currently on edge, and not 3g then?
<rmn> bofh80, sure, but faster than tor ;)
<bofh80> rmn, nah not edge only 1 operater in UK does edge i think, it's just a basic 3g, there are better 3g's now that do 8meg, but my chip is just a basic kind and this is as fast it goes heh
<reaby> anyone had same problem with update manager ?
<ianliu_88> Hmm changing sounds to OSS works. The Autodetect gives an error
<balachmar> Does anyone know how I can pump up the volume? My sound volume is low since my upgrade...
<rmn> balachmar, try the mixer.  on my machine the master does nothing, whereas there are two PCM-controls that both are set to medium, and can be turned up.
<balachmar> rmn: that one is totally up...
<balachmar> ooh found it... it is surround\
<balachmar> thanks man! I really found that annoying!
<acemo> the scanning disks bar went to 100% and then disappeared.. and am still on the keyboard layout option in the setup.. great >.<
<jester7> i'm about to upgrade to intrepid beta and am getting the message that there are no fglrx drivers available on 8.10
<jester7> my question is....does that mean i will get no 3d at all out of my x1250?  or will there be another driver installed
<DJones> After todays updates, my wireless won't connect to the router, its an Atheros Ar2413 802.11bg built in device, can anybody suggest a solution?
<jester7> DJones: does your network manager show the wireless networks?
<jester7> DJones: meaning...does it actually show your router in the "available networks" list?
<DJones> jester7: no, its not showing anything
<jester7> DJones: ahh, ok.  i dont' really have any info, as i haven't even installed intrepid yet.  just figured if it was simple, i'd be able to help
<jester7> i was actually trying to find out of, since there is no fglrx drivers for intrepid, would my ati x150 work for compiz
<taggie> jester7, i can't speak directly to your card, but my mobility 5250 (equiv to x1600 desktop) works _great_ with compiz. did need to force "Option		"AccelMethod"	"EXA" in xorg.conf tho.
<taggie> prior to intrepid, i needed xgl and all sorts of funny workarounds to get compiz happy, and when it was happy, it didn't perform very well.
<DJones> solved it, i hate it when people press the little button on the front that disables the internal wireless - Doh
<jester7> DJones: lol, i was seriously going to suggest that, but figured a beta tester would have taken a look :p
<jester7> taggie: thanks for the info.  i'm going to try the livecd first to see how it goes
<taggie> yeah, the livecd worked right off the bat, but also try modifying xorg.conf and using ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X to try that EXA mod.
<reaby> so. Update manager says i have broken packages, but apt-get and synaptic doesn't find any errors in database, tried even apt-get install -reinstall update-manager, but problem persist.
<bardyr> reaby, tried a dist-upgrade ?
<reaby> yep, it works.
<Daisuke_Ido> time to grab a beta disc and give this a shot
<reaby> looks like i'm having some sort of unknown bug in update-manager
<Daisuke_Ido> should be fine keeping my home partition intact, i would hope
<Tallken> reaby: no errors?
<reaby> Tallken: running from terminal, it only says "current dist not found in meta-release file"
<Tallken> reaby: today, thanks to having tried PPA's kde4's repo, I had to use aptitude to figure out what the hell was happening... automatic conflict solving, yum yum! and I usually don't like aptitude :P
<Tallken> reaby: weird... unaware of what that might be
<reaby> well, time to file a bug report.
<tta> reaby: unable to reproduce... just run, update-manager installed 7 updates
<tta> reaby: only error was the one you mentioned, current dist not found in meta release file
<Omoikane_> I upgraded to Ibex beta and my track pad scroll and mute button don't work anymore. I can't find the settings to make the adjustments. any ideas?
<BenHoltz> Can someone help me get compiz working on my newly upgraded machine?
<taggie> BenHoltz, what's your video card?
<BenHoltz> intel
<BenHoltz> the problem is it cannot find the bin file
<taggie> Sorry, don't know intel well enough to help.
<BenHoltz> /usr/bin/compiz: 415: /usr/local/bin/compiz: not found
<taggie> that's odd.
<BenHoltz> yah...
<BenHoltz> :)
<BenHoltz> anyone want to help me figure out if my settings are messed up of the package manager?
<taggie> did you do anything special to get compiz working on the version you upgraded from? I don't have /usr/local/bin/compiz either.
<BenHoltz> it was soo long ago, I cannot remember
<taggie> I'd try from a liveCD. I'd be willing to bet you had to jump through hoops to get running on your old version and it broke the upgrade path
<BenHoltz> I'm sure it might be the xorg.conf, but I haven't a clue where to start...  the compiz guys say that its  the package manager
<BenHoltz> the live cds work
<BenHoltz> out of the box
<taggie> yeah, i'd say it's the packages too
<taggie> may want to try a dpkg-reconfigure of the compiz packages.
<RAOF> BenHoltz: That's a bug in the compiz package which should be fixed in the next upload.
<RAOF> BenHoltz: I presume you're using either Edubuntu or Ubuntu Studio?
<BenHoltz> ubuntu studio
<BenHoltz> RAOF: is there a fix I can apply by had for now, or just wait?
<BenHoltz> hand*
<amrik> Hi I'm testing 8.10 and my network just died
<amrik> I click the icon in the top right and it says "device is unmanaged", im not sure what that means though
<amrik> if i look at the network connections dialogue it just has lfupdown (eth0)
<amrik> connection information is also greyed out
<RAOF> BenHoltz: You can stick something in ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager... let me check.
<RAOF> BenHoltz: COMPIZ_BIN_PATH="/usr/bin" COMPIZ_NAME="compiz.real"
<RAOF> Stick those on separate lines in ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<BenHoltz> ok I'll give that a go
<BenHoltz> RAOF: I cannot find that file
<amrik> i think hal being upgraded has something to do with it
<TriMN> Hi, I just upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 and wondering where the Network Manager choice from System => Preferences is
<TriMN> I can right click on the Network icon in the top bar and select "edit connections" ... but I would like to have that choice in the menu (System => Preferences) too
<bobbyd> hi
<amrik> TriMN, can you do me a huge favour and tell me what you have listed under your eth0?
<bobbyd> I updated to Intrepid and my gnome "places" menu is a bit broken, when I click on "home folder" I get "Failed to execute child process "audacious" (No such file or directory)"
<RAOF> BenHoltz: Sorry.  You'll need to create that file.
<bobbyd> I uninstalled audacious as it was launching every time I clicked "home folder"
<bobbyd> any ideas? I've checked the default actions settings in Nautilus and there's nothing obvious there
<amrik> is there any way to reset the networking completely?
<amrik> i cant even edit the settings under network connections its telling me that Ifupdown is readonly
<TriMN> amarik: http://pastebin.no/49245 <- that?
 * PatrickAupperle waves hello
<PatrickAupperle> Hello everyone, I broke compiz
<PatrickAupperle> I then removed it
<PatrickAupperle> Now it refuses to uninstall
<PatrickAupperle> I mean reinstall
<PatrickAupperle> I have a topic on the forums
<PatrickAupperle> Hello?
<PatrickAupperle> Is there anyone here?
<TriMN> How do I add the Network Manager back to the panel menus (System=>Preferences) ... It ran away after upgrading to 8.10
<TriMN> oh well... downgrading that is :)
<bobbyd> TriMN: right-click panel "add to panel..." ?
<BenHoltz> RAOF: that didn't help any
<BenHoltz> RAOF: its saying /usr/bin/compiz: 415: /usr/bincompiz.real: not found
<zurn> has anyone noticed a "hum" in lcd screens / laptops in ibex?
<RAOF> BenHoltz: Eep, sorry.  The COMPIZ_BIN_PATH should be /usr/bin/ rather than /usr/bin
<zurn> where if you look at a screen really close, you can see the pixels flutter or updated?
<amrik> ok i've nailed the problem now down to dns
<amrik> how can i manually set dns servers in /etc/network/interfaces?
<rmn> zurn, sure that wasn't the case before?  flickering like that is well known, and actually one of the ways to tell quality panels from lower ones
<zurn> rmn, did not have it in 8.04.1
<rmn> zurn, http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php
<zurn> and before i switched from 8.04.1 to 8.10 beta, i formatted and installed 8.04.1 then did a update manager to 8.10
<rmn> that page indicates that it might be the voltage that's off
<davismj> hows ibex beta?
<zurn> rmn - i get the most on #5 especially on edge of panel and a TON on lower left corner
<zurn> rmn: cant really do much about the VGA vs DVI - its a laptop
<BenHoltz> hey guys... so I figured out that compiz runs as root, but not as a regular user for some reason... anyone have any ideas?
<Tribaal> Hi all
<rmn> isn't voltage settings available in xorg.conf?  try to look up on the documentation, and file a bugreport.
<Tribaal> Got a specific question about NetworkManager in Intrepid - should I just fire ahead or is there amore relevant place to ask?
<amrik> ok so summary: to fix networkmanager issue, disable it using update-rc.d NetworkManager remove, then set the interface up manually in /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf and that will fix network
<amrik> bye
<bofh80> fireaway
<Tribaal> In Hardy, joining a network with TLS/TKIP encryption worked out of the box, but in Intrepid (using NM 0.7) , I can't join the network anymore
<Tribaal> actually it's almost like a GUI bug - I fill in the wizard, but NM won't let me click "Next"
<Tribaal> Like the fields don't validate
<outbri> Tribaal: I had the same problem.
<Tribaal> did you solve it?
<outbri> Yes, my internet is working now but I'm trying to remember all the steps I took.
<Tribaal> Bloody school network - admins feel like they work for the CIA or something
<Tribaal> outbri: I didn't try entering the network setup by hand in gconf - but I'm not sure it would work at all
<outbri> Tribaal: With intrepid I have had to run sudo /rc/networking restart just about every time I login, but that's after I entered some stuff elsewhere. I'm looking for which file I edited
<Tribaal> ok
<Tribaal> outbri: Thanks a lot for your help - I'll make a howto out of it and post it to the forums
<zurn> whats the copy url ?
<bobbyd> hi
<Tribaal> outbri: did you setup a static /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file by any chance? I'd like to avoid that and keep my settings dynamic if I can
<bobbyd> what determines what's on the "places" menu on the panel? I can't seem to edit that when I right-click and select "Edit Menus"
<zurn> rmn http://paste.ubuntu.com/54801/plain/
<Tribaal> bobbyd: try adding "bookmarks" from Nautilus
<Tribaal> bobbyd: They apprear in "places".
<Tribaal> Is that what you meant?
<bobbyd> Tribaal: I want to wok out how it works though, as I'm getting an error whenever I click on "home folder" that's got something to do with the default action defined fro the file:// protocol
<bobbyd> it's screwed somehow, even though nautilus is working fine
<bobbyd> when I click "home folder" I get this: Could not open location 'file:///home/rob' Failed to execute child process "audacious" (No such file or directory)
<Tribaal> bobbyd: I'm afraid my knowledge ends here. Let me search through gconf a little bit, I'll get back to you if I find anyything
<outbri> Tribaal: nope. I edited some file in there similar to /etc/network/interfaces and added my domain, I just can't remember which one I did.
<Tribaal> outbri: And that let you log on to a WPA2 - TLS / TKIP network?
<outbri> Tribaal: Yes, I also had to use ip route to set the correct ip that NetworkManager wasn't letting me set.
<Ybeddyj> i'm using kubuntu intrepid, when i click on any of my other disk partitions nothing happens ... its as if i didnt click them....is there a package i'm missing that allows it to mount the partitions when i click on them...
<outbri> Tribaal: But I'm afraid I am not going to be of too much help right now, as I can't remember.
<Tribaal> outbri: nevermind, thanks anyway... I guess I'll have to switch back to Hardy for a while
<Tribaal> :(
<outbri> Sorry I couldn't help any more.
<outbri> Tribaal: I added my namservers and domain to my /etc/resolv.conf file, and then I ran a command with ip route setting my ip and gateway. I don't remember the specifics with ip route.
<Ybeddyj> pardon  me if i spammed i had closed the session earlier
<Ybeddyj> i'm using kubuntu intrepid, when i click on any of my other disk partitions nothing happens ... its as if i didnt click them....is there a package i'm missing that allows it to mount the partitions when i click on them...
<Tribaal> outbri: I just found #nm is the "official" IRC chan for NetworkManager related questions - I might have better luck there
<Tribaal> thanks again
<outbri> yep
<bobbyd> Tribaal: ok, logged in as another user and it's fine
<bobbyd> so it's something in my home directory
<Tribaal> bobbyd: hum that means it might also be in gconf
<Tribaal> bobbyd: if you don't know what I mean by gconf, try "gconf-editor" in a terminal - it's the GNOME equivalent of the registry in windows
<Tribaal> (except it's built with XML files in you home directory instead)
<Tribaal> there's a bunch of settings in there
<bruce89> not quite a registry
<bruce89> it doesn't randomly corrupt
<Tribaal> bruce89: not quite, indeed.
<Ktron> I'm trying to figure out what happened to the linux-kernel-devel package
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-07
<Omoikane__> anyone here?
<hadihadi> hey
<Ktron> Solved it, thanks anyway
<zurn> anyone have a problem w/ LCDs in ibex? where if you look at a screen really close, you can see the pixels flutter or update
<hadihadi> quit()
<Omoikane__> I updated to Ibex recently and the scrolling on my track pad stopped working.
<Omoikane__> I haven't been able to find the settings for it.
<Omoikane__> and compiz seems to be having issues but that is of little issue, just want to get the scroll working.
<Daisuke_Laptop> 2.6.27-5 is available, correct
<DBO> correct
<Omoikane__> Where are the track pad settings in ibex?
<DBO> Omoikane__, install gsynaptics
<Daisuke_Laptop> cool.  got the irritating sata_nv big :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> bug
<Omoikane__> D80 it's already installed
<Omoikane__> D80 when I click on touch pad under prefs and it just erros.
<Omoikane__> errors*
<OmnipotentEntity> I have a problem updating kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10, it's freezing while attempting to configure samba-common, what is the most graceful way to interrupt this?
<JontheEchidna> OmnipotentEntity: I'd press the details button to make sure it's not asking you any questiosn
<OmnipotentEntity> I've already done that.
<up> i upgraded today from 8.04 to 8.10beta via "update-manager -d". now i ran into a permission denied problem. is there a solution besides new installation?
<up> got a read only file system now
<up> hello btw :-)
<saint> Wow, I wonder if windows gets such interesting problems lol.
<e-voc> windows? what's that?
<OmnipotentEntity> The answer is, yes it does.
<OmnipotentEntity> failed SP1 install = me crying.
<Sa[i]nT> I cannot resize my windows with KDE4.1, anyone else getting that?
<OmnipotentEntity> brb
<e-voc> any hints for my issue?
<bruce89> try fsck
<bruce89> filesystems with errors are mounted readonly
<bruce89> I just fixed my N800's SD card with fsck for that very reason
<e-voc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5915982
<e-voc> that's the same problem i ran into
<bruce89> up: ^
<Omoikane__> I updated to Ibex and my scroll on my trackpad stopped working. Any ideas?
<Sa[i]nT> I -love- when stuff works.
<Sa[i]nT> Then BANG, another problem.
<bruce89> Sa[i]nT: nothing's perfect
<Sa[i]nT> bruce89: Yeah, I know.
<Sa[i]nT> I figured out, that with kwin, I can resize windows and have better transparency effects. But with Compiz, way too buggy with KDE4.1, atleast for me.
<bruce89> compiz's buggy everywhere
<Sa[i]nT> Compiz does'nt seem very industrial. You'd think for such a big point of linux power. The -effects-, they would try abit harder.
<pen> how do you use unzip to unzip individual files to individual folders?
<TSCDan> I just upgraded from Hardy to Ibex on my laptop and for the most part it's ok.  There seems to be an issue with X11 sound though (through pulseaudio).  When I boot up, I get the login screen sound and the login sound as I log in, but after that, nada.  PA is running (according to grep).  I've tried manually loading the x11 module, but that gives me an error. $ pactl load-module module-x11-xsmp
<TSCDan> Failure: Module initalization failed               Any ideas?
<bruce89> PA quits when it's not used
<bruce89> it's a known bug
<TSCDan> bruce89: But according to ps aux | grep pulse... it appears to be running
<TSCDan> dan       6434  0.0  0.1 146600  5208 ?        Sl   19:47   0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --log-target=syslog
<TSCDan> As well as the gconf-helper
<bruce89> so's mine, but it doesn't work
<TSCDan> So I assume there's no known workaround/fix for it?
<bruce89> not to my knowledge
<bruce89> a whole load of bugs that are not looked at yet
<TSCDan> lol... I find it mildly amusing that sound from within a Workstation VM works when the host sound does not.
<Omoikane__> I updated to Ibex and my scroll on my trackpad stopped working. Any ideas?
<Omoikane__> My mute button my laptop stopped working after the ibex install.
<kindofabuzz> so is there anything i can do to get my 3d working in intrepid? (nvidia)
<kindofabuzz> or i just have to wait?
<DaSkreech> Anyone have any experience with grub error 2?
<kindofabuzz> so is there anything i can do to get my 3d working in intrepid? (nvidia)
<Daisuke_Ido> install the restricted driver?
<Daisuke_Ido> just got it up and running with the 177 release
<kindofabuzz> i have an old school card, so i need the restricted 96 version, which doesn't work
<JontheEchidna> kindofabuzz: you can do nothing more but wait for nvidia to update their driver, which sucks for us legacy users :(
<kindofabuzz> so we're just waiting on nvidia?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<bruce89> or nouveau
<kindofabuzz> will it be done in time for release?
<JontheEchidna> no clue! :(
<JontheEchidna> that's the thing about closed-source development
<kindofabuzz> So it will be Get Intrepid! But we no longer support Nvidia Legacy!
<kindofabuzz> =(
<pen> how do you use unzip to unzip individual files to individual folders?
<kindofabuzz> anyone got a howto for the  nouveau?
<JontheEchidna> nouveau doesn't do 3d yet
<JontheEchidna> only accelerated 2D
<tux> is the artwork in beta final?
<tux> or will it change fore release candidate
<Hobbsee> tux: i'ts not final.
<kindofabuzz> JontheEchidna, damn that sux
<tux> Hobbsee: ok
<tux> anyone run a medion akoya (aka msi wind?)
<pen> how do you use unzip to unzip individual files to individual folders?
<zurn> pen, why are you not using file roller / aka archive manager?
<pen> zurn, i'm using a Makefile to do that
<zurn> pen: how many files in zip file?
<bruce89> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/en/man1/unzip.html
<kindofabuzz> i just realized after this intrepid upgrade, my swap is not even seen even though is still in fstab
<pen> zurn, I'm testing so only 4
<pen> zurn, so I want to use tar or unzip or whatever to unzip those files and put them individually to each newly created folders
<Hobbsee> kindofabuzz: swapon -a ?
<zurn> so unzip file.zip -x filenames you dont want
<kindofabuzz> Hobbsee, swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/f48d0862-c90d-449c-aba1-f87f036d6dc3: No such file or directory
<kindofabuzz> take out the UUID?
<pen> zurn, how does that put the files in the zip to each individual folders?
<Daisuke_Ido> wow, just got my first look at newhuman
<Hobbsee> kindofabuzz: correct the UUID.  look it up in /dev/disk-by/uuid
<Daisuke_Ido> is the package to make qt apps use gtk styles available yet?  i heard something about it some time back, but never heard anything else
<zurn> pen -d directory
<pen> zurn, so it involves two flags? -x and -d?
<pen> zurn, how do you put together?
<zurn> pen: yea , im just reading a help from the terminal
<kindofabuzz> Hobbsee, I'm in the dir, but don't see anything human useful
<zurn> unzip file.zip -x file1 file2 file3 -d /home/user/location_for_file_4
<Hobbsee> kindofabuzz: oh, ls -la it, and use the number from your swap disk
<Hobbsee> well, swap partition
<pen> zurn, that works, but I'm worried if the files in the archive changes...
<zurn> pen: it looks like you can do unzip file.zip file1 -d /location_for_1 and it will just do that
<zurn> instead of telling it to ignore all other files
<kindofabuzz> Hobbsee, thanks, but why did intrepid change the UUID?
<pen> zurn, ok
<zurn> pen: that work, im just reading from the man file
<zurn> ?
<Hobbsee> kindofabuzz: i'm not sure.  The partition has been reformatted, for some reason, but that doesn't happen on normal upgrades.
<pen> zurn, well, how do you write that in the makefile...
<bruce89> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kindofabuzz> Hobbsee, hmm, all i did was an update-manager -d to upgrade, it shouldn't have reformatted my swap part
<Hobbsee> kindofabuzz: that's what i would have thought
<kindofabuzz> oh well, it's going now again, thanks
<zurn> pen: no clue, ive never written a makefile
<kindofabuzz> now let me write nvidia =)
<pen> zurn, whatever, thx for the help
<aurel42> Howdy. I had hoped I would gain cpu throttling with the new kernel in intrepid, but cpufreqd still dies. Any hints on how to get cpufreqd or anything like it to run with a "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad"?
<DaSkreech> Error 2 sucks :(
<bruce89> DaSkreech: Which errors don't?
<DaSkreech> ones that have solutions
 * bruce89 remembers to write to the tories
<aurel42> cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling tells me I've got plenty of throttle states, but I cannot load acpi-cpufreq. Any ideas?
<shadowhywind> hay all I just upgraded my intrepid now, whenever i reboot my computer goes to "offline mode" Everytime i start firefox i have to turn it off. even knetworkmanager isn't finding my eth0 connection
<shadowhywind> any ideas?
<kindofabuzz> anyone got a link to nvidia's intrepid driver status?
<wsjunior> hi, im using kubuntu intrepid here and all icons in systray seems to be fucked up.. it it just with me or a common problem?
<shadowhywind> wsjunior: nvidia card?
<DaSkreech> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wsjunior> shadowhywind: using generic ati driver.. not fglrx..
<wsjunior> DaSkreech: sorry :)
<shadowhywind> wsjunior:  oh, my icons tend to go all white, i blame nvidia
<wsjunior> using desktop effects the icon background stays black
<wsjunior> and like one above another..
<wsjunior> gonna take a screenshot..
<wsjunior> looks like this: http://img390.imageshack.us/my.php?image=damnir7.jpg
<shadowhywind> oh thats normal to my understanding
<DaSkreech> wsjunior: known bug
<DaSkreech> They used to be white :)
<DaSkreech> should be solved soon
<DaSkreech> not by intreprid's launch though :(
<wsjunior> DaSkreech: Oh, thanks.
<DaSkreech> Though I'll wager you can swap them out with something from kde-look
<DaSkreech> never actually tried that
<smacfarl> I just burned 8.10 beta. Live CD leads to a blank screen after the boot bar. Get log in sound but no picture.
<smacfarl> am running 8.04.1 currently to report this.
<smacfarl> Any takers? Should I fill out a bug report?
<DaSkreech> try safe mode
<DaSkreech> Or safe gui drivers
<DaSkreech> I forget hte option
<smacfarl> safe mode will more than likely work. The issue is that my graphics card is not being identified.
<smacfarl> What's the process for fixing this given that puppy 4.0 for example has no problems, as a Live CD.
<smacfarl> Should I report this against the kernel source package since it is hardware detection?
<DaSkreech> smacfarl: what's the card?
<UnknownUser> are you guys seeding the next ubuntu release?, all the mirrors seem slow atm :/
<smacfarl> DaSkreech: Sorry for the delay I installed gnome sysinfo. ATI Radeon RV100 QY Radeon 7000/VE
<DaSkreech> That's supposed to be easily recognized
<DaSkreech> UnknownUser: It's not out yet
<DaSkreech> 24 days
<smacfarl> DaSkreech: Can I generate a log from the Live CD startup to see what is going on? Save it to disk or force a terminal moder or something?
<DaSkreech> There is a terminal mode in the DVD not sure about the CD
<smacfarl> So isn't there some kind of standard xorg detection process or something that runs during a unix install? Wouldn't the live CD do something like a standard linux install?
<smacfarl> gonna try safe mode and see if I can force an ati driver from inside.
<GreySim> Does anyone know if Nautilus spatial windows not saving their sizes/positions is a known bug, and if it's an Ubuntu bug or a GNOME one? I've looked in both bug trackers and didn't see anything, but I'm not well-versed in bug-hunting.
 * GreySim is running an up-to-date Intrepid as of a few hours ago.
 * DaSkreech is running a broken Ibex since yesterday morning
<DaSkreech> At least I'm trying to :(
<smacfarl> So I tried the live cd in safe mode. No difference. Live CD of 8.04 in the past safe mode did load correctly. I pressed f4 keyed down to safe mode and pressed enter.
<bobertdos> GreySim: It doesn't hurt to report it, even if it does turn out to be redundant .
<bobertdos> daskreech: What version of the kernel are you running. I personally have concluded that 2.6.27-5 is a buggy update.
<DaSkreech> smacfarl: strange
 * GreySim has seen so many duplicate bugs that I didn't want to do that blindly, but after a bit more poking (maybe it's a Compiz problem), I will do just that. Thanks.
<DaSkreech> bobertdos: Not sure I can't get that far
<DaSkreech> bobertdos: I get a Grub Error 2
 * bobertdos tries to think of what error 2 actually is...........
<DaSkreech> Selected Disk doesn't exist
<smacfarl> so is there a special command line option for running in safe mode?
<Alex_Gaynor> Is there any reason the "wireless networks" option would be grayed out when my wireless adpater is on(I don't see anything in the restricted drivers window for it, but I think there should be)
<bobertdos> daskreech: Do you have the LiveCD. The first thing I would do would be do compare fdisk with your menu.lst file.
<bobertdos> *?
<DaSkreech> They look the same to me
<DaSkreech> though I wonder cause depending on the Disk I use my drive is sda or sdb
<GreySim> Definitely a Nautilus issue. Happens with Metacity as well. Will report after re-logging, just to be sure it's not a weird upgrade issue.
<bobertdos> daskreech: Mind if I take a look?
<DaSkreech> bobertdos: Ahmm ...
<DaSkreech> Well
<DaSkreech> I'd need to get home
<bobertdos> oh, haha
<DaSkreech> I'll be there in an hour
<sri> so, anybody else have problems with ehci_hcd with 2.6.27-5?
<DaSkreech> I swapped the files to reflect both posibiltes and it still didn't boot
<bobertdos> sri: No, but I suspect -5 is buggy in more than one way. It breaks my Pulseaudio. I'm sticking to -4 until the next round.
<darthanubis> lol
<darthanubis> PA being broekn is not the kernels fault
<darthanubis> its been broken in 8.10
<DaSkreech> bobertdos: was -5 available yesterday?
<bobertdos> darthanubis: I beg to differ. Pulse works ten times better for me in Intrepid than it did in Hardy. It works perfectly for me under 4.
<darthanubis> after flash crashes in FF, PA dies for me until reboot
<darthanubis> no matter my setup
<darthanubis> very frustrating, since I've used PA since Gutsy
<bobertdos> darthanubis: I'm using RC2. The repos are stuck on Beta 2.
<darthanubis> then how are you @RC2?
<bobertdos> darthanubis: Because I go directly to Adobe's labs.
<darthanubis> oh, for flash
<bobertdos> daskreech: I'm not quite sure when it was first released.
<bobertdos> darthanubis: oh, yeah, sorry.........but you know, you might want to try it too
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: Yup, I've pretty much concluded that the kernel update is to blame for breaking Pulse. I reinstalled Intrepid to revert and it's perfect again, :p
<bobertdos> darthanubis: I don't know if I should report it though, because APT DID warn me that it was holding the update back.
<bobertdos> oops
<smacfarl> anybody here interested in helping debug a livecd display issue?
<sri> bobertdos: unfortunately, it was broken in -4 as well.  i don't see hits on google for other distros, it seems to be uniquely an ubuntu problem
<DaSkreech> bobertdos: heading home
<bobertdos> sri: Yeah, well, you know, patience is very much the name of this game.
<sri> bobertdos: indeed.
<sri> bobertdos: if you want stability stick with n, not n+1
<bobertdos> bah, screw stability :p
<DaSkreech> What if I want daily excitement?
<bobertdos> Software testing is the one area of my life where I like taking risks. :D
<sri> :)
<sri> i used to be like that, but it takes away from other open source stuff ;)
<wastrel> i am in intrepid
<wastrel> dpkg is b0rked :]
<wastrel> also it didn't recognize my NIC
<bobertdos> sri: Yeah, understandable...........but that's the greatest part of open-source. Everyone can focus on whatever they prefer.
<Sa[i]nT> Ya know what... I wanna see some windows like features in KDE4.1
<wastrel> hi hi, intrepix is goodish
<Hobbsee> wastrel: why is dpkg borked?  what have you done to it?
<wastrel> Hobbsee: i launched the restricted drivers manager while i was doing a command line apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<wastrel> Hobbsee: then it hung and i got annoyed and did xkill on it
<Hobbsee> that probably wasn't a good idea...
<wastrel> Hobbsee: then dpkg was mad at me so i deleted a bunch of stuff from /var/lib/dpkg/updates  now it seems happy again
<wastrel> my nic still doesn't work tho
 * Hobbsee blinks
<Sa[i]nT> There are a few apps I'mma start working on, that I think this app needs and since I can't find em, I think I'll make em.
<acp_> hi I have just down loaded 8.10-alternate iso when I install it using the ltsp mode fails on Build LTSP chroot any idea why or this is still a bug?
<wastrel> hrm dpkg is b0rked again
<Hobbsee> wastrel: probably because you broke it, when you attempted to "fix" it.
<wastrel> nuh uh
<wastrel> it's because of a stale lockfile.
<smacfarl> how can I file a bug report about my display problems with 8.10? Is there a mailing list I should be on?
<wastrel> seems happy again :]
<Hobbsee> wastrel: that'd be one of the reasons you don't kill it.
<Omoikane__> I updated to Ibex and my scroll on my trackpad stopped working. Any ideas?
<Omoikane__> My mute button my laptop stopped working after the ibex install.
<wastrel> i kill what i want
<wastrel> hrm mute you sa
<wastrel> y
<wastrel> thinkpad?
<Omoikane__> No, Inspiron
<wgrant> Omoikane__: Which variety of Inspiron?
<Omoikane__> It was working before I upgraded.
<Omoikane__> 1525
<wgrant> Omoikane__: Right, all that stuff has changed *completely* in Intrepid.
<wgrant> Omoikane__: Do you have any other strange input devices?
<taggie> my thinkpad t60p's mute works, but there's no visual indicator of the mute or volume buttons.
<wgrant> If not, back up your xorg.conf and run http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/input/inputdevices
<wgrant> Then restart X and see if it works.
<Omoikane__> wgrant nope.
<Omoikane__> all of the inputs are normal.
<wgrant> Omoikane__: OK, run that script.
<wastrel> my scrolly works on my touchpad but my mute doesn't
<Guma> What should I set my swap space in 8.10 if I have 8G RAM?
<Omoikane__> wgrant not sure how to run that.
<wgrant> Omoikane__: Download it to somewhere, chmod +x it, and run it.
<wgrant> Omoikane__: Hmm, actually, you'll also need to remove the # from the start of the last two lines.
<Omoikane__> run it in term?
<wgrant> Correct.
<Omoikane__> what is chmod +x?
<wgrant> Make it executable.
<wgrant> chmod +x somefile
<wastrel> mmm new kernel recognizes my nic <3
<wastrel> yay intrepix!
<Omoikane__> ah! so just save it as an html and then just chmod +x filename?
<RAOF> Guma: A couple of gig?
<wastrel> save as text or copy/paste
<RAOF> Guma: It depends if you think you'll ever want to hibernate, of course.  If you do, you want your swap to be a substantial fraction of your physical memory (like 80% or more).
<Guma> RAOF: I remember while back with RH distro you had to limit to 2G swap
<wgrant> I remember back in the good old days when you had to pass mem=256MB if you had >128MiB of RAM.
<RAOF> Possibly with i386?  The address space is pretty small there :)
<Hew> Guma: I'm running 2GB RAM and I have 0B swap :-) It's really up to you and what you will use the swap for
<Guma> I am googling on this and there seems like a lot of confusion. Some people was not using swap @ all with that much RAM. Some saying that you have to if you will harbernate
<RAOF> I presume that with 8GB you're running either x86-64 or the server kernel, in which case you should have no problems with huge swap partitions.
<Guma> it is x86-64
<RAOF> You need swap to hibernate; that's where the data gets written to.
<Guma> 8.10 beta
<Guma> So should I have 8G swap to cover entire RAM?
<Guma> Or 1.5 x RAM size
<Guma> to give a little extra
<RAOF> 1.5 is probably far too much :)
<RAOF> 8G would be safe; I'd guess you could get away with 4GB or less and have fairly reliable hibernate.
<Guma> So 8G would be ok to hibernate. Does the entire RAM is written to swap on hibernate?
<RAOF> Kinda.
<Omoikane__> wgrant I saved it as a .txt in my folder 'Nickolaus' as fix.txt and then typed chmod +x fix.txt
<Omoikane__> is that correct?
<Guma> I have 1.5 T HD. so 8G is not a problem
<RAOF> Hibernate first drops all non-dirty pages from RAM, then compresses the ram image on to disc.
<wgrant> Omoikane__: That's fine.
<RAOF> So depending on your load it'll write substantially less that 8GB to disc.
<wgrant> Omoikane__: Then sudo ./fix.txt
<wastrel> how do i make it turn bluetooth off and never bother me about it again?
<Guma> also /boot 200Mb is enough on ubuntu? That is what I was using with Fedora
<wgrant> Omoikane__: Actually, sudo python fix.txt
 * RAOF has 2GB RAM and consistently writes ~500MB to disc on hibernate
<Omoikane__> wgrant okay, that did seem to fix the mute or the scroll.
<wgrant> Omoikane__: Did, or didn't?
<Omoikane__> wgrant didn't
<wgrant> Omoikane__: Did you restart X?
<Omoikane__> x-server?
<wgrant> Omoikane__: Yes
<Omoikane__> so just sudo x-server?
<Omoikane__> err sudo restart x-server
<Guma> Also is reiserfs better than ext3. Or matter of preference? What do you guys choose from your experience?
<RAOF> There's basically nothing wrong with ext3.  I've used reiserfs before as well.
<wgrant> Omoikane__: Just log out and in again.
<RAOF> It's a file system.  They basically all work :)
<wgrant> ReiserFS is much faster for some things.
<wgrant> But it's also very difficult to recover.
<wgrant> I normally use ext3 nowadays, but a few years lots of people used reiserfs everywhere.
<Daisuke_Ido> <wgrant> But it's also very difficult to recover.
<wgrant> s/few years/few years ago/
<Daisuke_Ido> tell me about it...  i spent months trying to get it to tell me where it hid my files :(
<Guma> so ext3 is much easier to recover? Well I am running RAID stripe so if something goes wrong I will not be able to get my data anyway. (I know all will be backed up :)
<danbh_intrepid> anyone having trouble with firefox and offline mode?
<danbh_intrepid> ^else
<wgrant> Guma: Filesystem corruption != disk death.
<Omoikane__> wgrant Thanks! my scrolly is working now.
<wgrant> I've never managed to have ext3 fail on me.
<wgrant> Omoikane__: Excellent. The upgrade tool should run that automatically soon.
<Guma> good to know. I will go with ext3 than. Is 200 Mb good size for /boot?
<acp_> can I build LTSP chroot manually in 8.10? cause it failed during the installation i got this "!! Build LTSP chroot Installation step failed An installation step failed. You can try to run the failing item again from the menu, or skip it and choose something else. The failing step is: Build LTSP chroot"
<Omoikane__> wgrant sorry for the slow pick up. I never had to run a script through terminal before.
<wgrant> Guma: I go with a fair bit more, but I end up with a dozen kernels sometimes.
<Omoikane__> wgrant is there a mute fix?
<acp_> or should I file a bug report
<michaelcohen> Has anyone gotten Digital TV working from Totem 2.24?
<wgrant> Omoikane__: That's fine. Good to know you can get by without it.
<wgrant> Omoikane__: I don't know about audio stuff, sorry.
<Guma> suggestions?
<wgrant> Guma: Do you track devel releases?
<Guma> Nop
<Guma> I just use for my own devel. Most likely I will rebuild kernel here and there but not bin on that.
<wgrant> Guma: 200MB should be fine, then.
<Guma> big == bin
<wgrant> Particularly as we should be automatically cleaning up kernels soon.
<Guma> Will that auto cleanup happen in 8.10?
<wgrant> I think so.
<wgrant> Don't quote me on that, however.
<sullyva86> my sound does not work it just makes a crackling noise... can anybody help?
<Guma> Ok it is doing "Partition formating" on my Highpoint RocketRAID 3120 card. But it looks like it is stock at 5%
<Guma> Creating ext3 file system for / in partition #3 of SCSI(0,0,0)...
<danbh_intrepid> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<acp_> !build chroot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build chroot
<acp_> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Guma> wgrant: I have two ATI HD 3650 in my system. Do you know if 8.10 should detect both cards and drive all three monitors? out of the box?
<wgrant> Guma: I have no clue.
<Guma> Well I guess there is one way to find out ...
<Guma> Soon we will know
<DanaG> changelog for pm-utils:
<DanaG>   * brown papaerbag upload ... to whoever wrote quilt: yes you are cleverar     than me, no need to prove it all the time !
<danbh_intrepid> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<DanaG> ¿? that's an odd changelog.
<Daisuke_Ido> #1 on today's list of "doesn't really matter but is kinda odd" things...  weren't card styles in the gnome card games configurable at one point?  because the default's not what it used to be
<wgrant> DanaG: There are better.
<DanaG> But what does it even mean?  =þ
<wgrant> DanaG: quilt is overcomplex and the uploader somehow stuffed up the patching the first time
<hansin> Does anyone know how to get rid of the bouncing icon in KDE4 when a program is loading?  Thanks.
<Guma> wgrant: Well looks like two of my displays are working on the same card. The second card that drives third display is not working. Any ideas how to go about figuring out why the second card is not working?
<wgrant> Guma: Not sure, sorry.
<Guma> wgrant: do you know if there is a better group to ask about this problem?
<wgrant> Guma: Here is probably as good as any.
<wgrant> Guma: But try Googling around.
<Guma> Right on. That is what I am doing now. Not much info since 8.10 has new X.Org and it is also Beta
 * DASkreech hates xorg
<RAOF> Guma: Xorg.0.log might be helpful, and you might have to set up multiple X servers (I think), one per card.
<DASkreech> When did Buntu start seeing everything as /dev/sd? ?
<RAOF> Multi-card multi-head is unsupported under XRandR 1.2 IIRC.
<Guma> RAOF: what can I find this file /var/log?
<Daisuke_Ido> DASkreech: a year ago
<RAOF> DASkreech: When the kernel started using libata.
<RAOF> Guma: Right.
<DASkreech> Funky
<wgrant> RAOF: I know the other way is unsupported, but I thought it was fine to have multiple cards.
<DASkreech> I'm on 7.10 and it had no files in /dev
<DASkreech> I rebooted and my drives are all /dev/hd? now
<RAOF> wgrant: I'm moderately sure that you won't be able to drive multiple cards with a single X display, so one of those screens will be forever cut off from the joy of the mass.
<DASkreech> Should i be worried if the rescue mode can't reinstall grub?
<Guma> RAOF: I am looking @ this fine. Anything specific I should be looking for? I am not that familiar with contents of this file?
<wgrant> Why would one want to reinstall GRUB if one could get into rescue mode?
<Guma> Or should I past it somwhere?
<DASkreech> wgrant: I can't
<DASkreech> grub throws an Error 2
<RAOF> Guma: Something that starts with (WW) or (EE) is often a winner-
<Guma> I got RADION(0): R600 support is mostly incomplete and very experimental
<Guma> That does not look good
<cwillu> intrepid is on gnome 2.24 right?
<danbh_intrepid> ya
<cwillu> where's the task tracker?
<wgrant> cwillu: Task tracer?
<wgrant> *tracker
<wgrant> You mean bugtracker?
<DASkreech> Time tracker is one of the new features of Gnome 2.24
<wgrant> Ah.
<DASkreech> It's a widget for the taskbar
<wgrant> hamster-applet
<cwillu> http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.24/#rnusers.hamster
<Guma> RAOF: Direct rendering disabled and Acceleration initialization failed
<cwillu> don't see it in 'add to panel'
<Guma> I guess my next option is to install ati drivers their web site
<cwillu> ah, not installed by default
<wgrant> Guma: Won't work.
<cwillu> thanks
<Guma> the drivers?
<Guma> Why?
<wgrant> Guma: ATI is being stupidly slow with their update for the new Xorg ABI.
<wgrant> So you can't use fglrx.
<wgrant> Yay proprietary drivers.
<Guma> That suck a....
<wgrant> RAOF: Is there any progress on that?
<wgrant> Or is AMD still silent on the issue?
<DanaG> time tracker?
<DanaG> Do you mean the calendar thing in the clock applet?
<cwillu> yes
<cwillu> got it
<cwillu> oh
<cwillu> no
<cwillu> not the calendar
<wgrant> DanaG: No.
<DanaG> I mean the Evolution tie-in one.
<DASkreech> It's not installed by default?
<DanaG> Hmm, then what is it?
<wgrant> DanaG: It's a new Time tracker for the GNOME panel.
<wgrant> DASkreech: No, it appeared too late.
<DanaG> package?
<wgrant> DanaG: Install hamster-applet, add Time Tracker to your panel.
<DASkreech> Woah
<DASkreech> So what made it from 2.24 into the release?
<DanaG> New Nautilus is spiffy.
<wgrant> DASkreech: Everything.
<DanaG> Though the "cannot remove directory" bugs me.
<wgrant> DASkreech: Just some of the new components aren't installed by default.
<DASkreech> Ah well yeah obviously :) I meant whats in there by default?
<DanaG> Nice... that time tracker could be handy.
<DASkreech> The Xconfig ?
<wgrant> DASkreech: The same as always...
<wgrant> Xconfig?
<DASkreech> xrandr
<DanaG> Bug: put it on the right side of the panel, it hangs off the desktop.
<DanaG> =þ
<wgrant> DASkreech: We have X input-hotplug, but not much new on the XRandR front.
<DASkreech> Ok
<wastrel> time tracker thing eh
<DASkreech> so what's new if someone isn't keeping up and knows to install all this stuff?
<wgrant> Hard to say.
<wgrant> A lot has changed.
<DASkreech> New theme
<wgrant> DASkreech: Not hugely new.
 * DanaG still uses the Nodoka engine, and a bright-orange theme.
<wastrel> orange :[
<DASkreech> /me hunts for a changelog for Ibex
<burner> anyone around to help with a small audio problem?  it's great!  up until i plug in my headphones to the front audio port.  I can hear things at first, but it slowly fades out and then I get nothing.  My equalizer in totem looks like it's playing, but I don't hear anything and it doesn't switch back to my speakers when I unplug my headphones.  Any ideas?
<wgrant> DASkreech: You're going to be reading for a very, very long time.
 * DASkreech hunts for a human changelog for Ibex
<RAOF> wgrant, Guma: I haven't heard anything about fglrx, and I don't really follow it.  My understanding of radeon is that r600 supports Compiz as long as you build stuff from git.
<burner> there really isn't much in the way of theme changes da
<Guma> Here is something that I noticed strange
<Guma> If I go to Add/Remove - > Systems Tools  I try to select ATI binary X.Org driver
<Guma> But I am beeing prompted with dlg box  saying
<RAOF> "Can't install it".  I thought we disabled the option, though.
<Guma> cannot install 'xorg-driver-fglrx' This application conflicts with other installed software
<DASkreech> wgrant: Any ideas about a Grub Error 2?
<RAOF> Guma: Right.  Before that got fixed we used to allow you to install fglrx, and then X wouldn't start _at all
<danbh_intrepid> DASkreech: it might mean that it cant find menu.lst
<Guma> To install 'xorg-driver-fglrx' the conflicting software must be remover first
<Guma> I see
<DASkreech> danbh_intrepid: Yeah but .. argh why ?
<RAOF> Guma: Yeah, we know.  fglrx _breaks_ X (for those playing at home, it installs a modified copy of libdri which breaks our X).
<Guma> So I should not install it as you already told me. Is there a change there will be something ready in comming months so I can just update?
<DASkreech> Everytime I boot up in a live Cd the drive has a new designator in /dev
<wgrant> Guma: Only AMD can do anything or know anything.
<RAOF> Dunno.  I'm not really following fglrx.
<RAOF> DASkreech: Cool.
<Guma> ok. I guess I might be looking for NVidia cards
<DanaG> I'm actually sick of nvidia... so I'm going the OTHER way.
<DanaG> =þ
<DASkreech> Matrox?
<DanaG> To ATI, actually.
<DanaG> Even if it means a temporary downgrade in quality, I want to have open-source video drivers.
<DASkreech> Matrox gets no love :(
 * DanaG dares DASkreech to find a Matrox in a laptop.
<DASkreech> Matrox triplehead2Go
 * DanaG snickers about the word "in", specifically.  =þ
<DanaG> I mean, I can choose to be grammar-nitpicky.  =þ
<DASkreech> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<DASkreech> Error 15: File not found
 * DASkreech sighs
<danbh_intrepid> DASkreech: try the install grub thing
<DanaG> My next laptop will also offer UEFI boot mode.. so I'll be able to muck around with grub-efi or elilo.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> More stuff to waste time experimenting with.
<TeslaTony> I just got a Razer Lycosa keyboard. The sound controls work fine, and the playback controls used to work fine, but no longer. How can I fix this?
<DASkreech> danbh_intrepid: on which device?
<DASkreech> I have one HDD In the machine but everytime I boot it's a new dev file
<DanaG> Try paths in /dev/disk/by-id
<danbh_intrepid> doesnt grub use UUIDs also?
<danbh_intrepid> blkid works too
<DanaG> what I mean is, you can grub /dev/disk/by-id/whatever
<Guma> I can't find VirtualBox in synaptic. Do you have to install manually? Or am I missing something
<DanaG> or /dev/disk/by-uuid/whatever
<DASkreech> Hmm
<DASkreech> 5 uuids in there
<DASkreech> how do I know which is which?
<bobertdos> I find it rather ironic that the Xine engine in K is more stable than Pulse.
<DanaG> this works: sudo blkid
<danbh_intrepid> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DASkreech> Ah right of course I have a bunch of partitions duh
<danbh_intrepid> I dont understand why you need sudo.  Seems to work fine without.  But maybe its because Im just looking at a single drive...
<DASkreech> bobertdos: You are back!! :0
<DASkreech> ;-)
<DASkreech> bobertdos: I'm at home now
<DASkreech> and more worried
<bobertdos> DASkreech: I had a bit of inspiration with -5 and tried something new.
<DASkreech> And it works now?
<bobertdos> turns out that K's Xine engine is more stable than Pulse under some circumstances
<jk2> hrm...  pidgin seems to be toast on my Intrepid workstation now
<jk2> :(
<jk2> all accounts are greyed out
<DASkreech> bobertdos: My drive comes up as a new /dev/ device everytime I boot. So What should I tell grub to avoid the Error 2?
<bobertdos> Well, I'm just wondering if the device names match up properly.
<danbh_intrepid> DASkreech: every time?  So, sometimes it works?
<DASkreech> Well currently it's /dev/hdd
<DASkreech> danbh_intrepid: Hasn't yet since I installed ibex
<bobertdos> Are you looking at sudo fdisk -l?
<danbh_intrepid> DASkreech: what are the other ones it does?
<DASkreech> Yes
<DASkreech>  /dev/sda or /dev/sdb
<bobertdos> Would you mind paste-bin-ing the output, please?
<DASkreech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54873/
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: Boy, I tell you, this all still very frustrating. Even though Pulse is improving, I'd say the "too many cooks" problem still prevails.
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: heh, I think pulse was trying to reduce it to one "cook" so to speak.  It is kinda crazy, that linux is finally getting around to a unified sound framework, after all these years
<DanaG> New feature in PulseAudio 0.9.12: PulseAudio server has become a lazy bum... it's set to quit when idle.
<DanaG> So, you pause a gstreamer app.... and then the server quits.
<danbh_intrepid> I guess it shows how server oriented the development has been maybe?
<DanaG> And then you go to hit play again...... and bam, the app freezes.
<DanaG> Lovely feature!
<DanaG> I mean, who the $CURSE would set such a thing?
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: definitely, but you know, Gnome seems to be "trying harder" than K. A lot of the K developers haven't latched onto the Pulse bandwagon yet.
 * DanaG ♥ PulseAudio....... when it works properly.
<DanaG> And when it doesn't... I get quite angry at it.
<bobertdos> dascreech: Okay, so you haven't even installed yet, is that right?
<DASkreech> no I have
<bobertdos> daskreech: Okay then, would you be able to pastebin your menu.lst then?
<DASkreech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54875/
<jack|ass> So Ibex has figured out how to make an led on the front of my laptop flash whenever there is network activity.  How can I make it... you know, not do that.
<DASkreech> black tape
<wastrel> jack|ass: if you find out let me know
<jack|ass> wastrel: heh, glad I'm not the only one.
<bobertdos> daskreech: Well, things actually look okay, I wonder which disk it refers to when it says it doesn't exist.
<DASkreech> as do I
<DASkreech> I've heard that since Hardy if you have a Sata and a Pata drive on the same system you could get an Error 2on boot
<DASkreech> I don't even have sata capabilty though
<DanaG> jack|ass: what kind of network card?
<DanaG> Look in /sys/class/leds
<DanaG> It's possible to change the behavior of LEDs on Broadcom and some Intel wifi cards, if not others.
<DanaG> (those are the only two I've ever used.)
<jack|ass> hrm... and it's showing my network adapter twice.
<jack|ass> hmm
<bobertdos> dascreech: There are various causes for grub error 2 it seems. Many have to do with the BIOS, apparently.
<jack|ass> DanaG: intel, and i'm playing with those led/triggers
<jack|ass> but it doesn't seem inclined to let me turn it off.
<bobertdos> dascreech: You know, I wonder if hdd means that drive is recognized as drive four (which in menu.lst would have to be hd(3..))
<jack|ass> ah hah, got it
<jack|ass> wastrel: echo 0 > /sys/class/leds/iwl-phy0:radio/brightness
<DanaG> ACtually, you have to set 'trigger' to something else.
<DanaG> For example, you can make it light up only when associated to an access point.
<jack|ass> DanaG: i tried setting them all to none.
<DASkreech> X froze
 * DASkreech hates new X
<DanaG> echoing under a root shell (as sudo -i)?
<jack|ass> DanaG: yes, if i read it back it says [none]
<wastrel> thanks
<DanaG> Now set brightness, now that you've set trigger.
<DASkreech> bobertdos: Should I just try reinstall?
<jack|ass> DanaG: i just did, it's off.
<bobertdos> daskreech: idea! Try changing your menu.lst to (hd3,0)
<jack|ass> well, it might be flashing at brightness 0.
<jack|ass> but i don't care. :)
<DASkreech> bobertdos: Aight
<jack|ass> anyway, thanks.
<jack|ass> hmm, next problem... nvidia driver doesn't want to activate.
<wastrel> /sys is new to me
<danbh_intrepid> DASkreech: do you have more than one harddrive, right?
<danbh_intrepid> dph!
<danbh_intrepid> double doh!
<danbh_intrepid> does he have more than one harddrive?
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: sorry, I just sent him off on a quest
<danbh_intrepid> to reinstall?
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: no -- anyway, I suspect he does, otherwise his designations would be a lot different. My suggestion was that he change his menu.lst to use (hd3,0)
<jack|ass> so when i install nvidia-glx-177, dpkg-divert complains about nvidia-glx-new already having "diverted" the file the glx-177 package is trying to "divert."  What does that mean exactly?
<danbh_intrepid> he has 4 drives?
<RAOF> jack|ass: That means that something is wierd; I thought nvidia-glx-new would get removed by glx-177
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: Well I don't think he has that many, but I know what happens to some people is that their BIOS gets weird, which causes the Ubuntu and grub designations to mismatch.
<jack|ass> hmm... apt doesn't show nvidia-glx-new as being an available package.  However, if i do a dpkg -l, I can see: rc nvidia-glx-new
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: He's getting Grub Error 2, which according to Google results, generally traces back to BIOS problems.
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: how long will it take him to test your theory?
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: dunno
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: hes just changing menu.lst and rebooting, right?
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: By the way, Gnome sucks for forcing me to use K, lol
<danbh_intrepid> thats not too long
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: how were you forced?
<bobertdos> Yeah, but I suppose if he discovers it works, he may try to configure his install.
<jack|ass> hm... can i tell dpkg to purge an uninstalled package that left config files behind?
<wastrel> reinstall and purge
<jack|ass> can't reinstall
<jack|ass> it's not a package in ibex.
<jack|ass> it looks like it carried it over from hoary.
<danbh_intrepid> synaptic?
<jack|ass> wait, i think i got it
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: Well, okay, I was not forced. I attempted to upgrade to -5 again. As predicted, it broke Pulse. But then something occurred to me, that since a K startup sound was playing when I was starting up Gnome, that sound may still work in K.
<jack|ass> argh.
<gaminggeek> hey my kernel just paniced
<gaminggeek> is there anywhere that keeps a log?
<jack|ass> well dpkg --purge got rid of it.  but that didn't fix the dpkg-divert.
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: and it turns out, it does :p
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: thats kinda a strange storry  :P
<DaskreecH> Hooray!!
<DaskreecH> Linux Rocks!!
<danbh_intrepid> it worked?
<DaskreecH> No
<DaskreecH> But that doesn't stop Linux from rocking
<DaskreecH> Someone said somethign as I logged out?
<gaminggeek> pulse audio is a PITA
<danbh_intrepid> ok, so wait, whats your menu.lst look like now?
<DaskreecH> I got a notification but I was already well on my way to logging out
<danbh_intrepid> I asked how many drives you had
<DaskreecH> 1
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: It isn't so strange when you consider that K doesn't use Pulse or Alsa by default.
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: ah, then that makes sense
<gaminggeek> I think it uses alsa now...
<danbh_intrepid> DaskreecH: ok, have you tried setting your menu.lst to a single drive for everything?
<DaskreecH> huh?
<DaskreecH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54882/
<bobertdos> gaminggeek: Well, it uses whatever the Xine engine pipes through. I don't know as much about how K pipes stuff.
<danbh_intrepid> mm, good, let me see
<DaskreecH> phonon!
<danbh_intrepid> DaskreecH: ok, so my understanding is hd3 is your 4th drive, but you only have one
<gaminggeek> yea
<DaskreecH> Yeah
<DaskreecH> hdd
<danbh_intrepid> DaskreecH: so lets try setting that back to hd0, and....
<danbh_intrepid> DaskreecH: set your groot to hd0 also
<DaskreecH> groot?
<danbh_intrepid> and very carefully, setting the groot like I said involves changing only ONE character
<DaskreecH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54883/
<danbh_intrepid> DaskreecH: yeah, that part is good, now the groot
<danbh_intrepid> line 70: make it look like this: # groot=(hd0,0)
<DaskreecH> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adriaan_de_Groot
<bobertdos> gaminggeek: Oh yeah!! daskreech is right! Phonon, as of 4.1 :D
<DaskreecH> danbh_intrepid: That's commented out
<danbh_intrepid> lol
<danbh_intrepid> NO NO NO
<DaskreecH> Yes it is
<danbh_intrepid> just change the 1 to a 0, its not commented out
<DaskreecH> It was set to hd1,0 when the machine was installed
<danbh_intrepid> er, well, Im not totally sure
<danbh_intrepid> and it worked then I take it?  maybe Im wrong then
<DaskreecH> But when I booted next the drive was sda instrad of sdb so I set the others to hd0,0
<DaskreecH> Which still gave me error 2
<DaskreecH> so I got another Cd and booted and now it's hdd
<danbh_intrepid> what was it originally? hd?
<gaminggeek> bobertdos: Phonon is just an audio abstraction layer, it uses xine or gstreamer to do the playing part which would use alsa
<DaskreecH> sdb
<DaskreecH> danbh_intrepid: mind if I reboot to try it?
<bobertdos> gaminggeek: Well yeah, I think Phonon is the server Xine and Gstreamer provide the codecs, and ALSA provides the drivers, yup. That would mean that the problems I am having in Gnome are specific to Pulse.........
<danbh_intrepid> DaskreecH: no, I don't mind
<bobertdos> er...........probably
<DaskreecH> :)
<gaminggeek> everything is specific the f$%@ Pulse...
<gaminggeek> *to
<gaminggeek> I dont know how I managed that typo...
<bobertdos> lol, why don't you tell us how you really feel!! :D
<gaminggeek> bloody Pulse keeps falling over for me when my computer goes to sleep
<gaminggeek> I have to kill it and start it up again
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: From a support perspective, one thing I've always hated about Ubuntu. Every time we think we've totally figured things out, the next release turns everything topsy-tervy again :p
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: yeah, that seems true, but Im crossing my fingers that this really is the last of the xorg.conf change ups
<gaminggeek> I wish they would get tablets working right for once....
<gaminggeek> almost goes out of the box
<gaminggeek> accept now it doesnt click..
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: Well, we can certainly hope for that for X, but Heaven knows how long it'll be before we can hope the same thing for Pulse!
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: 2009 is the year of the desktop, Srsly!
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: How do you figure??
<amrik> hi i am having trouble getting evolution to sign messages. in particular when it asks to enter my passphrase and i type into the box no asterisks appear and when i hit enter it thinks its the wrong passphrase
<vega_> i just did a "apt-get -u dist-upgrade" and the following packages got upgraded: http://pastebin.com/m64356664 can somebody explain which one of these requires a reboot as intrepid insists is needed
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: Im just kidding
<danbh_intrepid> vega_: xserver
<DaSkreecH> nary a change
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: Well, maybe we'll get..........um...........really, uuber, ridiculously luck..........???
<amrik> vega_: nvidia-common maybe?
<vega_> danbh_intrepid: a reboot?
<koike> my laptop is happy with this beta release
<DaSkreecH> Grrr
<amrik> vega_: or is the compiz update triggering a "reboot" (layman for restarting x)
<DaSkreecH> Seriously thinking about reinstalling now
<gaminggeek> koike: so is mine
<danbh_intrepid> vega_: you can probably get away with an x restart, but the notice thing always suggests a reboot
<crdlb> it's definitely nvidia
<crdlb> since that legitimately needs a reboot
<danbh_intrepid> DaSkreecH: didnt work?
<DaSkreecH> nope
<vega_> danbh_intrepid: seems to do that quite often yes..
<danbh_intrepid> DaSkreecH: do you have pastebinit?
<DaSkreecH> Why do I need it?
<bobertdos> DaSkreecH: I suggest you investigate Google before you do that, because I have a feeling something needs to change in your BIOS. Otherwise, history will repeat itself.
<koike> 64bit version too
<danbh_intrepid> well, paste the output of these two commands
<danbh_intrepid> df /boot
<DaSkreecH> bobertdos: But I have never needed it before
 * koike spins cylinder around
<amrik> so any ideas on evolution not being able to read keyboard input for passphrase box?
<danbh_intrepid> cat /boot/grub/device.map
<bobertdos> DaSkreecH: I meant about reinstalling
<DaSkreecH> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/17635
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 17635 in grub "GRUB Error 2 on first boot" [Medium,Invalid]
<DaSkreecH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54888/
<DaSkreecH> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151682
<danbh_intrepid> DaSkreecH: /home/ubuntu/down    whats that?
<danbh_intrepid> DaSkreecH: the mountpoint you are using from a livecd?
<DaSkreecH> I'm on a live Cd I just mounted the / from my drive
<DaSkreecH> Yes
<danbh_intrepid> DaSkreecH: was that both commands?
<DaSkreecH> Yeah I catted them together
<danbh_intrepid> well, that looks f'ed up.  The livecd is saying your system is on /dev/hdd1 yet grub is placing at /dev/sda?
<DaSkreecH> that was from a cd that was reading it as sdb
 * DaSkreecH shrugs
<danbh_intrepid> where do you see the sdb?
<DaSkreecH> The CD I installed from
<DaSkreecH> It's at a friends' house now
<danbh_intrepid> the cd?
<DaSkreecH> yes
<DaSkreecH> I have an alternate install CD here
<danbh_intrepid> and this is a fresh install?
<DaSkreecH> Yep
<DaSkreecH> First time it's booting
<DaSkreecH> So I've yet to see Ibex in native Swing
<danbh_intrepid> is this an old or a new computer?
<DaSkreecH> Lets say old
<danbh_intrepid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#If%20/boot%20is%20on%20another%20partition
<danbh_intrepid> maybe you need a separate /boot partition
<danbh_intrepid> maybe you need a bios update.  Im out of ideas
<DaSkreecH> Might need a new boot partition
<DaSkreecH> BIOS updates need to stop requiring Windows
<danbh_intrepid> DaSkreecH: http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/
<DaSkreecH> I'll run a reinstall and see what's up
<DaSkreecH> after that... bed
<danbh_intrepid> yeah, Im off to bed myself
<DanaG> HP gives FreeDOS bootable images.
<DanaG> Dell actually lets you do it from within Linux.
<DanaG> ... or so I've heard.
<amrik> so any ideas on evolution not being able to read keyboard input for passphrase box?
 * Sa[i]nT sings "I kissed a dog and I liked it!" Song, stuck, in, head.
<gaminggeek> ?
<frybye> Hi Saint
<frybye> anybody been able to get zattoo (iptv-) to run under ibex 64bit??
<frybye> the firm does not provide suport for ibex - ubuntu does not provide support for zattoo.. ;=)
<frybye> which is not to say that discussion of the theme is -verboten- here .. heheh
<gregorek> i have weird problem, adept and synaptic only shows installed packages
<gregorek> but kpackagekit works fine...
<mvo> gregorek: have you tried running "reload" in synaptic? does that print a error?
<gregorek> no
<gregorek> source list is fine
<gregorek> i don't see any errors in apt-get or adept or synaptic
<gregorek> for example
<gregorek> synaptic or adept won't how any package for digikam
<gregorek> kpackagekit shows 4
<gregorek> i checked filters
<gregorek> anyone?
<Lynoure> not really using the graphical thingies myself, but I'll try to remember to check with adept
<Lynoure> (in non +1 currently, so later)
<gregorek> also get hot new stuff don't work for me
<gregorek> and this is fresh installl
<gregorek> not to mention kernel issues...
<mvo> gregorek: does apt-get check wORk=?
<DanaG> wtf... the "OKAY" button on adding a google calendar into Evolution... is disabled.
<gregorek> i can't check now
<gregorek> im installing something
<Spragie> jussi01: permenant "break" ? or i can reformat and fix "break"?
<gregorek> mvo: yes it works
<gregorek> apt-get check
<edp> yello
<Spragie> how can i check if my comp will break if i install the beta?
<X3> try the live cd
<Spragie> if the live cd dont break it, its fine, but if it does im screwed ? lol ?
<X3> how old is you computer
<Toobaz> Hello. Package drgeo is completely inusable in intrepid because of bug LP 257797. However, I just noticed it is probably not a drgeo source package's bug: the source used in Hardy and Debian unstable has only trivial differences, and recompiling package from debian's one still gives a buggy drgeo, while Hardy's and debian's binaries works perfect. So it's 1) a problem of something used in compiling drgeo (gcc?) or 2) a drgeo problem that never showed up beca
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257797 in drgeo "segment fault" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257797
<danage> will ath9k work in intrepid?
<mte_> Hi.. On a forum I've heard that intrepid beta has fixed slow LAN transfers on realtek network cards from 8.04 so I upgraded. As soon as the upgrade was over I noticed quite a big increase in speed (3-4MB/s before, about 20MB/s after) but after a few updates and reboots it went down to 3-4. Any idea if this is still to be fixed or if this only happens to my pc?
<bugabundo_work> mte_: is this via samba or SSH?
<mte_> bugabundo_work: ssh
<bugabundo_work> ahh
<bugabundo_work> then I think it has more to do with CPU power then anything else
<bugabundo_work> I have the same prob
<bugabundo_work> with my slower PC, it won't go above 2MiB/s
<bugabundo_work> while samba I can get 11MiB/s easy
<Salze> I've had quite strange issues with ssh transfers, too. Sometimes it differs from 3-4 MB/s to 20 MB/s depending on with sides starts the transfer - with everything else being the same.
<mte_> hm.. let me try samba..
<mte_> nope.. about the same
<mte_> ok, maybe I should just wait until release and try to fix it after..
<bugabundo_work> mte_: its been the same for me ever since I remember
<bugabundo_work> all with realtek cards
<bugabundo_work> both from linux to linux
<bugabundo_work> and linux <-> window
<mte_> bugabundo_work: I see.. but strange thing is that right after the upgrade the transfers were constant in both directions about 20MB/s with different files..
<bugabundo_work> cpu load, faulty equipement
<bugabundo_work> etc
<bugabundo_work> how are they connected?
<bugabundo_work> switch ? crossover cable? direct cable with autosence?
<linny> hi guys well so far so good, ibex is running great except for one small thing no sound with flash player (yes that old chestnut) could anyone help me pls ?
<bugabundo_work> mte_: still here?
<mte_> bugabundo_work: cpu load is now minimal (biggest processes were shut down), faulty equipment - I don't think so as transfers between other pcs are good...
<mte_> just a gigabit switch between the pcs
<mte_> ethttool eth0 shows 1000baseT...
<mte_> but it's a laptop so I can't change the network card
<bugabundo_work> mte_: sudo /sbin/mii-tool -v eth0
<bugabundo_work> pastebin it please
<bugabundo_work> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Salze> mte_: Have you tried booting windows on the laptop?
<mte_> Salze: nope, don't have it..
<bugabundo_work> ehheh good for you mte_
<mte_> bugabundo_work:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/54927/
<Salze> Maybe you could borrow some windows live CD just for testing.
<bugabundo_work> I would love some windows live cds, so I could test my wifi
<bugabundo_work> took me months to track my problem to a faulty wifi card
<bugabundo_work> and I had be thinking it was kernel support
<mte_> Salze: hm.. not sure if the results would be relevant.. but thanks, I could try with some BartPE or something
<bugabundo_work> give me the link latter
<Salze> They might be relevant as to the question of hardware problems.
<bugabundo_work> if you please
<bugabundo_work> I always found putty on windows to be much slower than native SSH (openssh server)
<mte_> bugabundo_work: http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/ but you still need windows install cd
<mte_> bugabundo_work: well this is linux <-> mac so there should be no problem
<welshman> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<FreezeS> hey guys
<FreezeS> I've installed vmware server 2 and I can't alt+ctrl+del on it
<FreezeS> can anyone help me with this ?
<bugabundo_work> FreezeS: you don't do ctrl+alt+del on vms
<bugabundo_work> FreezeS: there should have been another shortcut for it
<FreezeS> I've got a windows virtual machine and in order to log in, I need to press alt+ctrl+del
<FreezeS> it worked on the old version of server
<FreezeS> I also tried alt+ctrl+insert
<DanaG> What VM app?
<bugabundo_work> get out of full screen
<DanaG> I know in VBox, it's Host Key + Del.
<bugabundo_work> and use the menu option to simulate a cad
<FreezeS> I've searched for that in the menus
<FreezeS> didn't find anything
<FreezeS> vmware server 2 is a little different from 1
<FreezeS> the client is no longer integrated in an application
<FreezeS> it's a firefox plugin
<bugabundo_work> ahhhhhhhhhhh?
<FreezeS> and the interface where you configure the virtual machines is web based
<FreezeS> I believed the problem was with the fact that ALT+CTRL+DEL is intercepted by gnome
<FreezeS> found out where and disabled that command
<FreezeS> but still no effect
<bugabundo_work> can't help you out...
<bugabundo_work> there should be a menu entrie
<bugabundo_work> or someplace to set that shortcut
<frybye> anybody been using the bbc plugin in totem -> ibex-beta
<frybye> ??
<FreezeS> it's here /etc/event.d/control-alt-delete
<FreezeS> maybe if I delete the file or rename it....
<bugabundo_work> no
<bugabundo_work> I meant on the VM
<frybye> I was wondering (and asked in my bug-report-) if the fact it dosent work here in Germany is connected to the fact that a lot of bbc broadband content can only be accessed inside the UK
<frybye> who knows about this..?
<FreezeS> I've also got a problem with the volume control
<FreezeS> when I move the slider, it jumps to random positions
<FreezeS> this was also in 8.04
<FreezeS> I've got an additional USB headset which is set as default
<danage> frybye: very likely so. you could try via a proxy in gb
<frybye> the appl crashes the moment one opens the "install plugin" sub-window...
<frybye> as far as general access to uk-restricted bbc content is concerned - i prefer not to get into more deviouis ways of trying to access...
<Tribaal> hi folks
<frybye> the issue with them is that this content is produced with finances from the uk tv-liscence fees which folks outside the uk dont pay.. i read they intend to openup access on a payed basis to thos outside uk at some later stage.. would prefer not to mess with them till then..
<Tribaal> did anybody find a way to connect to a TLS/TKIP network using NetworkManager 0.7 in Intrepid?
<Tribaal> I'm struggling with my uni's network
<mitchellhancock> Anyone having Savage 2 update issues? It keep saying I need to update and it can't.
<cactusy1> whats this chan for?
<gaminggeek> the beta version of ubuntu
<gaminggeek> well the development version of ubuntu
<cactusy1> does the beta version actually work?
<Hobbsee> yes, mostly.
<gaminggeek> currently the discussion  is about the beta of Intrepid but in a month it will be about jaunty
<Tribaal> Yup, but there are some bugs remaining
<gaminggeek> cactusy1: for me better than hardy
<cactusy1> i cant get the ucuntu live cd to run
<gaminggeek> cactusy1: that better have been a typo
<maek0> are some people here using intrepid as their day to day desktop or are people just having a play around with it in a VM ??
<cactusy1> what?
<gaminggeek> maek0: I'm using it on my laptop
<cactusy1> well im tryin to get the live cd to run into x
<ajonat> does the beta work in virtualbox?
<cactusy1> but to no avail
<cactusy1> netiehr unbuntu or backtrack 3 or debian work
 * Hobbsee has it, and windows.
<cactusy1> is it just bad luck?
<jianfei> lol
<gaminggeek> cactusy1: try intrepid it might have better support for your hardware
<Hobbsee> (ubuntu, that is.  not the misspellings)
<HendriXXX> i cant get my gf2 mx400 work with nvidia drivers, only nv driver work :(
<dns53> has there been any updates in the last few days, i've had none since i dist-upgraded
<gaminggeek> HendriXXX: try the old nvidia driver
<maek0> HendriXXX, thats pretty old hardware you are trying to use with a cutting edge OS
<gaminggeek> HendriXXX: that card still should be supported with the legacy driver
<maek0> HendriXXX, maybe consider getting a very cheap 7200GS .. it will run a bit better
<HendriXXX> yeah, i know. i have tried every driver available and nothing work :(
<gaminggeek> HendriXXX: well looks like its the nv driver for you then :(
<void^> nvidia has not updated their old drivers for the new kernel and xorg yet
<gaminggeek> I wonder how the open source nvidia driver is comming along
<HendriXXX> hmm, ok
<maek0> for Intrepid im tempted to install it on my machine (overwriting hardy) but then a little voice in my head is saying wait for the final release
<void^> those little voices know what they're talking about
<maek0> void^, lol yeah
<jianfei> hi all love the dust theme!
<gaminggeek> maek0: if hardy is working for you and you dont want to piss about for a bit then stick with it
<gaminggeek> jianfei: its pretty mint eh
<jianfei> awesome!
<gaminggeek> try get Lucinda Grande from somewhere
<gaminggeek> looks real nice :)
<jianfei> gaminggeek: will do i just installed 300 fonts, hey which do i select the Lucinda Grande for?
<gaminggeek> and enable the panel background
<gaminggeek> jianfei: Bold for the window boarder
<jianfei> enable the panel background for what?
<gaminggeek> jianfei: right click on the panel
<gaminggeek> go to properties
<gaminggeek> then go to the background tab
<gaminggeek> and click on Background image
<gaminggeek> then find where you installed dust
<gaminggeek> prolly .themes
<gaminggeek> and in there there should be an image pannel-background
<gaminggeek> click it and enjoy:)
<jianfei> got it
<jianfei> oh man thats sweet
<jianfei> lol
<gaminggeek> :D
<jianfei> which background wallpaper do you use?
<jianfei> brown?
<gaminggeek> I installed the gnome-backgrounds package
<gaminggeek> and I chose the grassy one in there
<gaminggeek> brown is yucky :)
<jianfei> lol ive got a grassy one right now im using
<gaminggeek> although looks ok in dust
<gaminggeek> jianfei: also go to .themes and there is a script in there
<gaminggeek> run it if you run compiz
<jianfei> i run compiz..just a sec, btw which icons did u use?
<gaminggeek> I use the gnome icon theme
<gaminggeek> I dont like the human one
<jianfei> im using gion 2 or something
<gaminggeek> I like using the gnome one because its tango compliant so alot of app icons are compliant
<jianfei> yeh
<gaminggeek> I hope that Dust at least gets packaged for the next version of ubuntu
<jianfei> definitely
<gaminggeek> one of the best looking ubuntu themes :)
<jianfei> gaminggeek: whats the script name, cant find
<jianfei> also how do i load the script, dont use compiz much
<gaminggeek> .themes/Dust/Dust_compiz_settings.sh
<gaminggeek> its a shell script so just click on it
<jianfei> ah cheers
<gaminggeek> it will do the rest
<chronographer> hi folks my wireless card stopped working, so i bought another and I can't get it to work either... I am stuck with intrepid but have no wireless. can someone help? I have a belkin and a dlink, both crazily enough have ralink chipsets.
<gaminggeek> chronographer: intell wireless works well if you want to get another wireless card :)
<gaminggeek> but have you tried looking on the ubuntu forum or launchpad for a solution?
<chronographer> yeah... its too recent to be any help
<gaminggeek> :(
<chronographer> I can't compile serialmonkey drivers on the 2.6.27 kernel and the drivers in the kernel stopped working
<gaminggeek> submit a bug report and hope I guess then..
<chronographer> i get phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware. on dmesg when I ifup
<chronographer> ok... in relation to the hardware?
<chronographer> what is a good cheap intel usb wireless card?
<chronographer> or pci
<chronographer> is it called '6 metres of blue cable' ?? =)
<gaminggeek> chronographer: I was lucky enough to have the intel card in my laptop
<gaminggeek> but it is a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<chronographer> yeah. i had an orinoco in the last laptop I used, had to install drivers for debian, but ubuntu jsut worked... now bloody belkin drivers have been causing me heaps of trouble... worked ok then after update... nothing
<gaminggeek> I would submit a bug report if it used to work
<chronographer> I have to use intrepid because i have intel ich10 mobo
<chronographer> ok do you know where?
<gaminggeek> you might be lucky and they might fixit in time for intrepids release
<gaminggeek> go to launchpad.net
<gaminggeek> and you will see ubuntu there
<gaminggeek> and there is a bugs tab
<chronographer> so look for my hardware?
<gaminggeek> and you should be able to work the rest out from there
<gaminggeek> chronographer: yea search for the name of your hardware
<gaminggeek> or the driver you used to use if you can remember it
<chronographer> well its rt73 serialmonkey
<gaminggeek> well put that into the search
<chronographer> yeah ... nothing similar is showing, maybe I will submit a new bug
<skyjumper> this is probably really simple...
<skyjumper> i'm trying to NX into a hardy machine from intrepid, but the keys aren't mapping correctly
<bugabundo_work1> yeah
<bugabundo_work1> that's been a problem skyjumper
<bugabundo_work1> there is a bug for it on LP
<skyjumper> ah
 * skyjumper looks
<bugabundo_work1> search for the one that fits your case
<bugabundo_work1> I had the same prob with qemu and kvm
<DasEi> whats the current xorg-version of ibex ?
<TheInfinity> DasEi: packages.ubuntu.com helps
<TuTUXG> X.Org X Server 1.5.q
<TuTUXG> X.Org X Server 1.5.1*
<DasEi> xorg (1:7.4~2ubuntu5), thanks TheInfinity
<DasEi> so current ati drivers only support to 7.3, : Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version, no 7.4 supported, bäh
<danage1> will ath9k work in intrepid?
<linny> the bbc plugin in totem is that sposed to do tv i only get radio ?
<ali1234> radio only currently
<ali1234> for me it doesn't work at all
<ali1234> oh my mistake, it just freezes totem for 3 minutes when you turn the plugin on
<wgrant> ali1234: There's a bug on that. It's being worked on.
<ali1234> hmm... i've a question. on the clean install i did on my laptop, rhythmbox has many many internet radio stations listed. but on the upgrade i did on my desktop it only has about 3. how can i transfer them all?
<dmh65> rhythmbox might have an irc channel, I am not sure
<AnAnt> how can I add ppp connections to Network Manager ?
<wgrant> AnAnt: PPP over what?
<AnAnt> modem
<wgrant> It doesn't appear that you can.
<bugabundo_work1> AnAnt: install network-manager-pptp
<wgrant> bugabundo_work1: PPTP is not what he's looking for.
<bugabundo_work1> it was what s/he said
<wgrant> PPP != PPTP
<bugabundo_work1> ohh
<bugabundo_work1> sorry
<AnAnt> PPTP is for VPN
<bugabundo_work1> read it wrong
<bugabundo_work1> yeah I know the diff
<wgrant> PPTP is for *crap* VPN.
<KRF> you did a great job with the partition manager in kubuntu installer. good for linux starters
<AnAnt> wgrant: README.Debian in latest network-manager update seems to say otherwise
<wgrant> AnAnt: Ah, if you do it manually, I guess.
<dmh65> kppp maybe
<AnAnt> wgrant: how's that ?
<wgrant> AnAnt: What?
<AnAnt> wgrant: how I do it manually ?
<wgrant> After configuring your PPP interface (either manually or by using a tool like
<wgrant> "pppconfig")
<wgrant> pppconfig sounds like what you want.
<DJones> Looking at the Intrepid upgrade last night, I had a warning that nvidia drivers weren't available yet, does that mean I'd be left using the "nv" driver until the final drivers are incorporated
<dmh65> there arnt any drivers
<dmh65> thats the problem
<dmh65> xorg 7.4
<dmh65> they stop at 7.3
<dmh65> I've wondered what Ubuntu are thinking
<DJones> ok, thanks, thats going to be a pain, I would guess that will be dealt with before final release
<wgrant> dmh65: We're thinking that nvidia and AMD are bing stupid, I guess.
<dmh65> how, they dont exist
<wgrant> DJones: We can't do a thing until AMD and nvidia do.
<dmh65> just the opensource
<wgrant> s/bing/being/
<dmh65> exactly
<noelferreira> how can i install nvida drivers in the beta release for this chipset: nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200] (rev a3)?
<ali1234> hmm... what's my computer running then?
<wgrant> dmh65: You cannot blame us for not letting proprietary vendors block new features.
<dmh65> probably the opensource, read the topic abobe
<DJones> wgrant: I realise that, I'll make do with the opensource driver if needed
<dmh65> *above
<dmh65> The fglrx and two of the older nvidia binary drivers are not available for X.Org 7.4 yet, so users of these drivers will be automatically switched to the corresponding open source drivers.
<dmh65> are not
<dmh65> I love it :)
<dmh65> optimistic 'yet' I guess
<wgrant> 00:05:30 < dmh65> I've wondered what Ubuntu are thinking
<wgrant> That tends to indicate that you think we're loonies.
<dmh65> maybe they know something :)
<ali1234> ah ok, yeah. when i upgraded my nvidia driver (version 177 i think) stopped working, but there were two other versions available so i just switched to one of those (173)
<wgrant> ali1234: 177 works fine.
<dmh65> lucky you
<mc_abyss> lol
<dmh65> I dont need the 3d but would be nice just to know its there
<dmh65> I was amazed at Hardy on my first install, when it told me there were 3d drivers were waiting for me.  Brought a smile to my face
<DanaG> Can open-source ATI at least do suspend-to-RAM?  When I was temporarily stuck on an NV17 laptop (needs 96 drivers), resuming from suspend gave me a blank screen until reboot.
<DJones> dmh65: I'm probably in the same position as you,I don't need 3D as far as I know, I'll maybe just upgrade and see if anything goes amiss
<DanaG> .... and thus rendered suspend-to-ram entirely a moot point.
<mc_abyss> i was amazed intrepid installed on my laptop when hardy wouldnt
<danage1> will ath9k work in intrepid?
<dmh65> anyone using leaseweb servers here?
<danage1> danag: it has been working for me, yes
<DanaG> Cool.
<DanaG> With my next laptop, I'll be switching from NV back to ATI... it's partly a matter of principle.
<DanaG> radeon and radeonhd > nv
<DanaG> Even if fglrx is bad, I've had enough issues with nvidia in both Windows and Linux to make me not care if fglrx is bad.
<dmh65> the ati driver was recently updated fpr xorg 7.3 I think, works superb in hardy, I have a hd2400 pro
<dmh65> *for
<maek0> if you want Compiz to work well then go for NVIDIA
<dmh65> I only use minimal effects, so its not much of a problem
<dmh65> I just like to know that I can use something if I have it
<dmh65> works great in vista :)
<maek0> dmh65, do you play back full screen video ?? Do you use full screen apps like GIMP ??
<dmh65> I usually watch dvd etc in windows but yeah I use gimp
<dmh65> and my screensaver a lot lol
<maek0> well on ATI cards fullscreen video is crap
<dmh65> amd have money problems apparently
<dmh65> in Linux you mean
<maek0> yep
<dmh65> actually since the ati driver update I think things have vastly improved
<maek0> on Linux .. NVIDIA are the most stable with video playback and compiz performance
<dmh65> atlease for me it did
<DanaG> Gotta' remember the nvidia "weak substrate" issue as well... and all the coverup, and finger-pointing.
<maek0> and lets face it on Linux the only reason you install graphics drivers is to enable Compiz
<dmh65> yes, and the 3d screensavers
<dmh65> the latter for me more so
<ali1234> compiz... i cant get by without mouse wheel zooming any more
<DanaG> That reminds me... rss-glx screensavers are set by default to run at unlimited framerate, and without running 'nice'.
<dmh65> games like Savage which is a great game for Linux dont like ati cards either which is a shame
 * DanaG does most, if not all, of his gaming in Windows.
<maek0> ali1234, yeah I love being able to zoom up to anything on my desktop ... its great for graphics editing
<dmh65> me too, steam user here
<DanaG> Until Wine supports surround sound... I'm sticking with native.
<ali1234> it's also a lot more efficient for watching youtube videos fullscreen, rather than letting flash do the scaling
<maek0> DanaG, same .. although I have a nice little 90 MB version of Windows for my gaming .. works great !
<dmh65> I got a Raze Lycosa gaming keyboard yesterday, well cool, works in Ibex as well
<dmh65> *razer
<maek0> ali1234, yeah cause Flash player fullscreen sends the CPU crazy
<DanaG> Now if only CableLabs weren't into draconian lockdown... perhaps I could use digital cable.
<ali1234> maek0: yeah my computer can't manage more than 1-2 fps flash fullscreen
<maek0> ali1234, is this with the latest Flash 10 RC ??
<ali1234> yes
<DanaG> Handy hint for YouTube browsing: when you find a video, copy the name... and use the Totem plugin intead.
<ali1234> my computer is really old
<DanaG> instead.
<ali1234> on the subject of youtube. anybody else getting white spots in very dark areas?
<DanaG> I do, sometimes.
 * DanaG goes off elsewhere for a while.
<bobertdos> I feel compelled to point out that the version of Flash 10 Intrepid is using is old, and probably still prone to those bugs.
<maek0> bobertdos, wont it be updated when Flash 10 is released ??
<bobertdos> maek0: Maybe, but that's up to the Ubuntu crew. You know how they feel about releasing package upgrades mid-cycle.
<maek0> bobertdos, yep I have a number of third party ppas enabled
<bobertdos> maek0: I am thinking they will put a newer build into the repos upon final release of Ibex.
<maek0> bobertdos, hopefully !! lol
<bobertdos> but I'm not sure, and that's why I go to Adobe directly
<maek0> yeah same .. just copy the .so file to the plugins directory and bobs your uncle
<dfgas> how is the beta? very buggy yet?
<mc_abyss> running fine here dfgas
<dfgas> hmmmm
<bobertdos> dfgas: Aside from some conflicts between the old and new versions of K in the -5 kernel, just dandy!
<dfgas> k?
<dfgas> oh
<dfgas> k=kernel? sorry if a seem like a dee dee dee
<dfgas> lol
<bobertdos> no K = K Desktop Environment
<dfgas> oh
<dfgas> i don't use kde
<bobertdos> dfgas: I don't either, but as a tester, it's good for me to cover all bases.
<JediMaster> Hey guys, I've been running Ibex for some time now, just noticed something odd, it appears that the version of the subversion (svn) package on ibex is OLDER than on hardy?
<dfgas> oh yah true  :D
<Ayabara> all of a sudden my laptop won't connect to my wireless network
<Ayabara> is there a way I can do it from a shell to see the output?
<TuTUXG> new kernel again
<JediMaster> I've got 1.4.2dfsg1-2 on ibex, and 1.4.6-dfsg1-2ubuntu1 on hardy.... wtf?
<dfgas> actually now that i did upgrade from alpha to beta the additions are not working again, must have to reinstall
<berniv6> JediMaster: uh, I have 1.5.1dfsg1-1ubuntu2 on Intrepid?
<Ayabara> I get an "Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long"
<berniv6> JediMaster: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=subversion
<kinshuksunil> hi.. need help troubleshooting my ubuntu 8.10 beta install... it does not progress beyond the log in screen
<kinshuksunil> nobody has a clue ?
<JediMaster> berniv6: that's very weird, why hasn't an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade upgraded svn for me then?
<JediMaster> hmmm very weird, apt-get install subversion has upgraded it
<JediMaster> even though I did a dist-upgrade earlier
<berniv6> JediMaster: no idea ... even feisty has a more recent version that 1.4.2
<JediMaster> I know
<JediMaster> this machine has been upgraded from feisty to gutsy to hardy to intrepid =)
<JediMaster> no, from dapper first actually
<TuTUXG> abi bump again...
<bytor4232> JediMaster: you have one step on me.  my server went from feisty to gutsy to hardy.  I'm waiting for the final release before upgrading to intrepid.
<JediMaster> bytor4232: *ssh* don't tell anyone but there's a chance I may have even "upgraded" from an old debian distro to ubuntu before dapper!
<JediMaster> sssh rather than SSH
<e-voc> hello
<JediMaster> but I may have wiped the machine before then, so not 100% sure if it was this one I deb->ubunted
<e-voc> i updated from 8.04 to 8.10beta, now ubuntu starts with readonly filesystem. does anyone have a hint what i could do?
<Voltaplein> hi -- just did my daily updates for 8.10.  Small prob: Network Manager Applet shows a red "X" even though network is working OK
<Voltaplein> is this a known/reported issue?
<parfu> In every ubuntu installation so far the routine was install -->install Nvida drivers -->displayconfig-gtk-->pick the monitor model -->resolution 1024x768. Now that displayconfig-gtk is missing is there a way to manually do this by adding something in xorg.conf?
<bobertdos> Can anyone confirm that some of the old K 3.5 packages are still lingering in the repos?
<Lynoure> yes.
<Lynoure> Not everything exists for kde4 yet
<bobertdos> Yeah, thats what I thought
<bobertdos> and that would probably explain my problems (annoyances, really)
<bobertdos> I'm experiencing an anomaly where where some of the old 3.5 packages seem to be "invading" Gnome.
<dfgas> how do you restart nautilis?
<dfgas> i got an error after having all the updates installed
<tobias_> hello
<tobias_> they said i should ask you what to do with my problem
<kulight> hello
<kulight> try...
<tobias_> i tried upgrading to 8.10, but i closed the window...
<tobias_> now some things dont work
<Voltaplein> hi -- just did my daily updates for 8.10.  Small prob: Network Manager Applet shows a red "X" even though network is working OK.  Is this a known issue?
<mnemoc> interrupting an upgrade is risky
<tobias_> upgrade manager says, that i cant upgrade to intrepid using "this tool".
<tobias_> yeah
<tobias_> i know
<tobias_> but i wont reinstall
<tobias_> what can i do?
<bazhang> tobias_, what specifically is not working; you need to give tons more detail
<tobias_> nvidia-graphics mainly, and the update-manager, whennot whole apt is broken
<tobias_> may be
<tobias_> dont tried apt get
<bazhang> tobias_, what error does sudo apt-get update return; paste.ubuntu.com if more than one line
<tobias_> ok im currently in terminal...
<mvo> tobias_: please upload/add the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/* somewhere
<Ayabara_> is there a way I can delete all wlan-network history on my system? earlier networks and passwords
<mnemoc> tobias_: forget about proprietary video drivers if you upgrade to 8.10
<tobias_> update??
<tobias_> wtf??
<bazhang> tobias_, listen to mvo on this one :)
<tobias_> what shall i do when not using the proprietarys?
<bazhang> or any one really :)
<tobias_> apt-get update works
<mnemoc> tobias_: you have to use the open source ones until upstream release drivers for xorg 7.4
<tobias_> O.O oh shit
<tobias_> that wasnt in the release notes fuck ubuntu
<folix> Hi there! I've got the following problem with my Intrepid Beta. Whenever i try to connect my notebook and my hifi system via the headphone jack, the volume starts to decrease, till there's nothing left to hear.
<mvo> tobias_: you can also mail the logs to me
<tobias_> i always said debian i sbetter
<bazhang> tobias_, watch the language
<tobias_> ok f*** ub*ntu
<mnemoc> tobias_: blame the manufacturer of your card, not ubuntu
<mvo> tobias_: this is only partially true, the older nvidia ones have no updates yet, but the newer do
<folix> gnome mixer and alsa mixer both show volume at 100%
<tobias_> xD why
<tobias_> acutally, there is an foss one too, but its not as fast as the proprietary
<tobias_> why have i upgradet??
<folix> after reloading the alsa drivers i get sound, but it starts to decrease again
<folix> any suggestions?
<koike> shrink ntfs partition - set bios to boot from cd first - still cant get a HP laptop to install 8.10
<tobias_> well now i entered "apt-get upgrade", now the fan is moving
<tobias_> :-)
<koike> it totally skips loading the install cd
<tobias_> crazy what i love my laptop whenever its shit
<tobias_> i have got 114 kbit/s, is that much?
<tobias_> nonono 114 kB/s :-)
<bazhang> tobias_, stop swearing
<tobias_> ok sorry dude bot im not from america are you from america?
<koike> kick
<bazhang> tobias_, it is against channel policy
<bazhang> among others
<tobias_> ok sorry
<tobias_> among whats that
<tobias_> sorry i wont swear anymore ok?
<Nece228> new theme is still not deffered?
<kulight> tobias_: and now what you got ?
<tobias_> americ
<tobias_> sorry
<tobias_> do you know the game supertux?
<tobias_> can you hear me??
<tobias_> hello
<tobias_> have you kicked me?
<tobias_> why plz not again i have got a problem
<e-voc> 17:12 -!- tobias_ [n=tobias@BAA701c.baa.pppool.de] has joined #ubuntu+1
<e-voc> er
<e-voc> 17:12 -!- tobias_ [n=tobias@BAA701c.baa.pppool.de] has quit [Remote closed the connection]
<tobias_> o.O
<tobias_> you didnt answer anymore
<tobias_> ok
<e-voc> tobias_: everyone can read you
<tobias_> i entered apt-get upgrade and now my laptop is doing work. funny, what?
<CapaH> I am having all sorts of troubles with the latest Ubuntu -- but for starters, Compiz is not working properly with KDE -- any ideas?
<tobias_> @e-voc: i asked you: "hello? heeeelo???" you didnt answer :-)
<folix> whatÄs the funny part about upgrades fixing problems?
<e-voc> tobias_: correct :->
<tobias_> o.O
<tobias_> really?
<tobias_> in 15 seconds supertux-data is installed
<tobias_> @folix: caouse the fan is mixing the air
<koike> CapaH: !kde4
<CapaH> koike: Nothing happened :)
<koike> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Voltaplein> hi -- just did my daily updates for 8.10.  Small prob: Network Manager Applet shows a red "X" even though network is working OK.  Is this a known issue?
<tobias_> my laptop wanttodown load 32 MB is that much??
<folix> Has anyone any ideas what could cause my sound problem i mentioned earlier?
<e-voc> tobias_: if your on modem, yes :-)
<e-voc> *you're
<koike> sounds like a bug you should file at launchpad, Voltaplein
<tobias_> asdasd
<tobias_> asddsa
<tobias_> CAN YOU HEAR ME??
<Pici> No.
<e-voc> Pici: did you hear anything?
<Pici> e-voc: Hear what?
<e-voc> k
<Ayabara_> my intrepid can't find my wlan anymore. any idea how I can debug?
<tobias_> @e-voc: irssi displayed "lag" is this an broken connection?
<e-voc> just lag
<tobias_> what means lag?
<tobias_> is is a leg?
<e-voc> tobias_: http://www.google.de/search?q=define%3A+lag
<tobias_> i havent installed links or lync
<tobias_> *x
<tobias_> sry
<e-voc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lag
<tobias_> yeah i cant read that
<tobias_> APT-GET UPGRADE WAS SUCESSFULLY AHHA
<tobias_> good, what :-)))
<tobias_> what shall i do now?
<Ayabara_> anyone? is there a way to remove all my network history?
<tobias_> yes. cat /dev/urandom > harddrive :-) <-- DONT DO IT
<tobias_> <:-)
<e-voc> >:O
<tobias_> what shall i do now?
<tobias_> dist-upgrade??
<tobias_> ill tryy
<e-voc> use you newly installed pet OS
<Ayabara_> tobias_: hehe. I'll resist the temptation
<tobias_> <:-)>
<tobias_> what is a pet OS?
<tobias_> pet=cat or dog
<folix> Ayabara_ what do you mean with "all your network history"?
<tobias_> i dont have catlinux, ive got ubuntu
<e-voc> tobias_: an operating system you treat like a pet :->
<tobias_> o.O i have got fish in a bottle of water
<tobias_> they swim around there but they dont have got a laptop cause it would get broken in the water
<darthanubis> no sound from my front panel audio connect
<darthanubis> worked in Hardy
<nemo> So. Is gimp 2.6 going to be in ibex?
<tobias_> asdasd
<tobias_> HELLO ANSWER PLZ
<tobias_> asdasd
<Pici> !patience | tobias_
<ubottu> tobias_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tobias_> can u hear me??
<Pici> tobias_: Yes, stop asking.
<tobias_> sdad
<Pici> tobias_: stop.
<tobias_> why dont you simple answer?
<Pici> tobias_: I don't know what you;re asking.
 * koike thought trollkiller was installed by default on 8.10
<tobias_> 2 minutes after my question you answer then i spam naturally
<tobias_> sorry
<tobias_> wont do that again ok sir
<Pici> tobias_: I'm in other channels, not always waiting for activity here.
<CapaH> Question, whenever my computer boots... I have to hit enter about a hundred times to get it to get through all the 'splash screen' loading stuff
<CapaH> I pretty much have to just hold down the enter key
<CapaH> otherwise it gets stuck continuously while the ubuntu/kubuntu bar is moving from left to right and back and forward
<folix> maybe you should disable the splashscreen and check what's causing the errors in the background
<Pici> CapaH: Do you have the same issue if you turn off the splash screen?
<sammy> hello all
<sammy> i have intrepid beat installed but im having problems with nvidia can anyone help me with this
<sammy> beta
<DasEi1> sammy: which nvidia ?
<sammy> geforce 440 m64
<darthanubis> wow
<DasEi1> !who|sammy
<ubottu> sammy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi1> sammy: looking it up...
<darthanubis> legacy
<sammy> ubottu: sorry about that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darthanubis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<DasEi1> ro-bat, sammy
<sammy> daseil ok gotcha
<CapaH> Pici: Yes
<DasEi1> sammy:there is a drive on the nvidia hp, but i don't know if it works with xorg 7.4 (ati's don't), but we could try,  envy still crashes (automatic installer) did you...
<DasEi1> sammy: try to get something via hardware-drivers ?
<sammy> i just tried the automatic setup with driver installs
<sammy> i have never installed manually
<sammy> DasEil: sorry im kinda new to linux but this gets my wireless working just not nvidia
<DasEi1> sammy: 1<>l DasEi1,  did you try : apps>system>hardwaredrivers ?
<sammy> DasEil: the web site says this will be fixed if i read it right by the official release
<sammy> yes i did
<DasEi1> sammy: which website ?
<sammy> DasEil: the one at the top of the irc that we are in now
<Pici> Neither fglrx nor some of the nvidia proprietary drivers will install in the current version of xorg in Intrepid.
<sammy> pici: ok
<Pici> Well, they'll install, but they won't work.
<sammy> well i guess i can have wireless on intrepid and now nvidia or no wireless and nvidia in hardy
<sammy> thats a bummer
<DasEi1> sammy: so you already have the answer, and as I said I don't know, if the offical nvidia-driver installs on xorg 7.4
<sammy> DasEil: tyvm for your time
<sammy> does anyone know if hardy will get the new kernel soon
<DasEi1> Pici, do you now if offical nvidia-driver installs on xorg 7.4 ?
<DasEi1> sammy: you can build your own if you really have (want) to, but then supporting will be hard
<Pici> DasEi1: The official nvidia drivers are split into 3 packages, I'm not sure if all of them have an issue with 7.4
<DasEi1> sammy: if you got 30 min of concetration time, we could simply try Nvidia
<sammy> daseil: i wouldnt know where to begin
<IdleOne> why does installing celestia also want to install a ton of kde packages?
<sammy> DasEil: i have the time
<DasEi1> sammy: what do you need an extra/newer kernel then hardy for ?
<sammy> wireless
<sammy> i have broadcom
<Pici> IdleOne: Try installing celestia-gnome instead.
<DasEi1> sammy: hardy supports it
<IdleOne> Pici: same thing
<Pici> IdleOne: You mean you already tried it, or that they are the same thing?
<sammy> DasEil: i have not been able to get wireless working in hardy
<DasEi1> sammy: ok, will pm you for trying nvidia on xorg 7.4
<sammy> ok
<IdleOne> hmmm Pici nm. celestia-gnome does not bring in all the kde libs
<IdleOne> thanks
<Pici> IdleOne: celestia depends on: celestia-kde | celestia-gnome | celestia-glut, I guess its just trying to pull in celestia-kde instead of the more logical celestia-gnome.
<IdleOne> is there not a check done to see what GUI is being used when installing a package?
<nacho> Hi
<nacho> anybody knows what happened with libsvn 1.5 ? It is missing the file svn_version.h needed to compiled anjuta with the subversion plugin
<anarchy> does anyone have intel HDA sound working in the 8.10 beta?
<ikonia> arnath02: not got it on me at the moment but I have
<aji> Hello
<aji> M-audio audiophile 24/96 is not working with pulseaudio
<kevin06> salut
<kevin06> the fglrx work on intrepid ?
<Pici> No.
<Pici> kevin06: It does not work currently with the version of xorg that we are using
<wastrel> i upgraded my laptop to intrepid
<kevin06> on final realase it's possible include work fglrx ? or it's dead
<Pici> I don't know.
<DocTomoe> There seems to be a problem with the apt-get / dpkg infrastructure ... I updated my testing system today, and got a failed apt-get, and a coredump of dkpg. See http://pastebin.com/m7179b88c ... what can I do to sort this one out?
<DocTomoe> This is 8.10, btw
<danbh_intrepid> why are you doing a --configure -a?
<DocTomoe> danbh_intrepid: because apt-get told me so. it crashed rather violently before telling me to do this.
<danbh_intrepid> wana post that error msg?
<DasEi1> nvidia dirver:  just says cannot open >>>:  sh NVIDIA-Linux-X86_64-96.43.07-pkg2.run
<DasEi1> whats missing ?
<danbh_intrepid> DocTomoe: Are you upgrading from Hardy?
<DocTomoe> danbh_intrepid: this is my intrepid testbox, which has run intrepid for 4-5 weeks now.
<DocTomoe> danbh_intrepid: it DID run hardy before that, btw
<danbh_intrepid> DocTomoe: Im no master at this stuff.  The only thing I might be able to help you do is to redo the packages that you were trying to install
<danbh_intrepid> but Im not familiar with aborting configuration operations
<danbh_intrepid> whats sudo apt-get install -f say?
<DocTomoe> danbh_intrepid: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correctthe problem."
<danbh_intrepid> thats it?
<DocTomoe> jupp
<danbh_intrepid> are you logged in as root, or are you using a root shell?  Why didnt you use sudo on that command.  Just curious
<danbh_intrepid> yeah, I got nothing, sorry
<CapaH> otherwise it gets stuck continuously while the ubuntu/kubuntu bar is moving from left to right and back and forward -- does this even if the splash screen is turned off
<CapaH> usually the messages relate to USB
<CapaH> anyone know why?
<DocTomoe> danbh_intrepid: I stopped using the ubuntu sudo way a long time ago. originally came from debian. a quick sudo passwd gave me back my old ways
<DocTomoe> danbh_intrepid: once you crossed over to the root side of the force, there's no turning back ;)
<magnetik> Hello
<danbh_intrepid> well, for some reason, they don't like people logging in as root.
<danbh_intrepid> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<danbh_intrepid> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: After all my rantings and ravings about Pulse, I've come to a very different, very simple conclusion about my problems.
<danbh_intrepid> DocTomoe: I dunno, Im satisfied with sudo...
<magnetik> When I want to delete a connection in nm-connection-editor I've the error : nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection update not supported (read-only)
<magnetik> Can't add a connection neither
<magnetik> the connection looks UP (local and internet), but without any DNS
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: whats that?
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: K 4 and Gnome are not ready to co-exist.
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: aaahhh, that would make sense.  Didnt know you were going for that
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: which did you install first?
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: I wasn't, I just wanted Amarok. But then, I started discovering problems and eventually figured out it was K's fault, which lead me to test Kubuntu, which lead me to this conclusion.
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: I'm very linear in my problem solving strategies, lol!
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: The real tip-off was the fact that it was the startup sound from 3.5 that was playing in Gnome :p
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: well, I think that just installing the meta packages doesnt really get you the full deal
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: because allot meta dependencies are already solved by the previous meta package, so it makes sense it sounds get crossed, whatever, I think
<jim_p> hi guys. i get straing to the point. has enyone of you tried the nwe xorg v 1.5 with the opensource radeonhd driver? i have an 3850 and if ati wont correct it's fglrx, i either go with radeonhd or stay in 8.04
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: That was my thought too.
<danbh_intrepid> jim_p: stay with 8.04
<ikonia> jim_p: not tried it personally but the comments in #xorg and a few ohters places are not nice
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: I don't think this is worth reporting as a bug, yet it is strange that it doesn't happen until revision 5 of the kernel.........
<jim_p> thanks guys
<danbh_intrepid> revision -6 today
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: Yeah, I tried that too, no effect. So, I've now reinstalled for the third time, but this time I am avoiding Amarok and all other things related to K. :D
<jim_p> so i stay with 8.04 and pray for a new, proper fglrx from ati?
<ikonia> jim_p you'll need more than a prayer I'm sorry to say
<jim_p> ikonia: oh well :p
<DanaG> Hmm, in cases where a card is supported by both radeon and fglrx... is there any benefit to fglrx over radeon?
<bobertdos> jim_p: Yeah, because for instance, I am running the beta right now and restricted drivers aren't even available right now. It seems the open-source driver has undergone improvements though.
<DanaG> Or any benefit to radeonhd over radeon?
<jim_p> for now, fglrx is better than the radeonhd for me... by huge difference
<jim_p> i get 5 times more fps in glxgears with it
<jim_p> DanaG: so the real benefit is stability
<kevin06> jim_p, fglrx work on intrepid ?
<jim_p> kevin06: i am on 8.04
<kevin06> ok
<jim_p> i broke the torch! my father asked me to bring him a torch, i tripped at the steps, fell and broke the torch!!!
<bsnider> there's a new nvidia driver today - 177.80 - http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<danbh_intrepid> !puregnome > bobertdos
<ubottu> bobertdos, please see my private message
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, i was here yesterday hoping you'd be around
<tgra> Hello.. I have installed the beta on my Dell D610. Everything is working except from that VPN is inactive and I can not get any sound on Ekiga.
<bsnider> how's ath9k working?
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: actually, that factoid is probably worthless on the beta
<danbh_intrepid> heya bsnider
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: Most likely, doesn't matter though
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: well, its working, its really working
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: bug 259157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259157 in network-manager "[MASTER 0.7 regression] atheros/madwifi and orinoco drivers not supported" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259157
<jonah> hey guys i just updated to beta with adept and on reboot when i try login it worn't work and gives the error "Not starting K display manager (kdm-kde4); it is not the default display manager."  how can i fix this so i can log in? please help
<tgra> ok... thank you ubottu
<danbh_intrepid> I've been posting there.  My card works great, but the latest update to NM causes NM to fail, and other strangeness
<tgra> I just have to wait then for the VPN... I have also problem with ALSA and are now using OSS to get any sound.
<tgra> Still yet to get Ekiga to work..
<ali1234> how are broadcom wifi drivers these days?
<Nece228> are you going to change current intrepid beta wallpaper, because all people hate this wallpaper?
<danbh_intrepid> Nece228: lol
<ali1234> hmm i like the wallpaper
<danbh_intrepid> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<danbh_intrepid> Nece228: it looks like the artwork is what it is for intrepid, at this point
<Nece228> nooooooooooo
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, what kind of router are you trying to connect to?
<noodlesgc> I heard somewhere in the forums that the wallpaper will be changed, but don't quote me
<danbh_intrepid> Nece228: but of all things to deal with, thats an easy one to fix : p
<jonah> hi if anyone can get me logged in that would be a great help? i don't get how an upgrade could break my system as far as login goes, this seems such a fundamental
<CapaH> I am using Ubuntu Intrepid, and whenever I boot my computer it stalls continually and I have to hit enter repeatedly to get it to boot up. I basically have to hold the enter key down for the 'loading' bar to move and for Ubuntu/Kubuntu to load. Ideas?
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: its a router that supports g.  It has some n-spec features, but it calls them SRX or something.  I think my card just connects as g
<Nece228> i can say only one thing: intrepid artwork will have biggest criticism
<danbh_intrepid> Nece228: is it the vague swirl of bubbles that you don't like?
<Nece228> i like new wallpaper but all other people just hate it
<noodlesgc> I seriously dont get why people complain about defaults, isn't the whole point to customize it how you want once you install it?
<Nece228> ubuntu is best distro so it should have default look which is professional and easy on eyes
<DigitalFiz> well sense changing the walmart is just a right click away i dont think its going to be a big deal
<DigitalFiz> wallpaper
<DigitalFiz> walmart wtf
<Nece228> but i wanna new look and new wallpaper which looks good
<DigitalFiz> i swear that place brain washes you
<Nece228> i dont wanna go back to old ones because im bored of them
<danbh_intrepid> One of the ubuntu default wallpapers I really like actually.  Its the dark leathery  one.
<DigitalFiz> then change it...
<frybye> I have installed adobe reader but can't figure out how to associate the *.pdf's with it - any tips please...?
<frybye> when I right click on a pdf and select "open with another application" it lists a load of <partly-> crazy choices but not the adobe reader?
<frybye> I have tried to find the script to start the adobe reader but not managed...
<noodlesgc> frybye find the name of the adobe executable and type it in the "Other" box
<bardyr> frybye, just type in the command
<frybye> part of my problem is that in the gnome file browser it does not show the paths of the stuff you select - how to?
<bardyr> #1337
<frybye> sorry - what is the #1337 all about?
<bardyr> #271911
<Sa[i]nT> Blammo.
<frybye> bardyr: what are these numbers about??? sorry I am a bit lost..
<CapaH> Ubuntu Intrepid will not boot. Whenever I boot my computer it stalls continually and I have to hit enter repeatedly to get it to boot up. I basically have to hold the enter key down for the 'loading' bar to move and for Ubuntu/Kubuntu to load. Does anyone have any ideas?
<frybye> my problem is not to start the adobe reader.. i can do that via the gui - but i need to -associate- the file ending with it .. i dont know what the executable is called...
<frybye> Sa[i]nT: help me here I am quite lost...?
<Sa[i]nT> frybye: What ya need?
<frybye> what are these #numbers that bardyr
<Sa[i]nT> frybye: Looks to me, like gibberish.
<frybye> i have installed adobe reader (have stuff that only works with that..) and need to associate the file-ending pdf with it instead of with the default appl...
<frybye> when I right click on a pdf and select -open with another appl.- it offers a list of all sorts of crazy stuff but not the adobe reader...?
<frybye> and I dont know where to find the executable - and also in the file browsser in gnome it does not show me the path to the stuff that i select...???
<frybye> i am on 64bit ibex
<joebob777as7> frybye, just right click on a pdf and change the open with association
<joebob777as7> frybye, right click -> properties -> open with
<frybye> joe.. yeh yeah that is the t h e o r y.. but like i keep saying it does not offer the adobe reader as one of the choices.. and I dont know where the exectuable is in the file system?
<frybye> joe... that is of course what i did right at first go....
<bardyr> frybye, 2sec, im install adobe reader, and can you tell you the name of the executable
<johanbr> which acroread
<frybye> but <10 time now--> ;=) the adobe reader is not one of the choices..
<platius> /usr/bin/acroread
<frybye> thanks bardyr.. and how do i get the file browser to show me the paths to the stuff I select there?? that is a major major problem for me .. even when I find stuff with the file search i cant see where it is in the file system - no path displayed .. and not been abel to find a way to get the path displayed..
<frybye> platius - that is what I thought it would be but it is not in /usr/bin -
<frybye> for some reason the path is NOW being displayed.. this thing is wierd...#
<frybye> when I use search the path indication switches off and becomes the search bar - how to switch back to path when the search results are displayed???
<frybye> he slot at the time of the file browser changes to "go to:" instead of path: - how to change back to path while still displaying the search results???
<frybye> this is crazy the friggin thing is almost unusable ... you need to study IT for 3 years just to find the path to a file that is displayed in the file browser.. jeez
<frybye> lag??
<frybye> everybody else gone for a beer or what? heheh
<frybye> i have found 5 files with the name acroread - is the one with an arrow pointing north-east the exectuable...??
<francisco_t> Can somebody check if the /var/log/acpid.log is present in intrepid??
<frybye> if i right click and select properties i can see -part- of the path.. jeez is this difficult...
<frybye> ok i have got it - after running arcoread once the files all show up - after accepting the liscence.. grrr...
<frybye> francisco_t: there does not seem to be such a /var/log/acpid.log
<frybye> in the intrepid.beta at least..
<frybye> with the file browser and -find file - it said no such as /var/log/acpid.log
<francisco_t> thank you frybye
<aria_> I'm having trouble setting up sound on my lappy, I'm using Intrepid Ibix; and currently the only thing I can hear is my mic output; and while it sounds neat when I type I want to be able to listen to music too.
<frybye> your welcome can you help me perhaps with my question as to how to get the path to stuff that has just been found with a file search to be displayed..?
<tuxs> kubuntu 8.10 Beta1 is good for used as default desktop?
<frybye> aria_: when you double click the speaker icon at tome right of main screen - and get the mixer displayed are all the different sliders there and none muted??
<aria_> none are muted
<frybye> tuxs: i tried that first - could not get stuff to work - my sound was a mess and spent days trying to fix it - in the end did a new gnome install
<francisco_t> frybye:  you can use in console  "locate acpid.log" , for example
<frybye> and if you go to the console and do a alsamixer (-right command sombody?) is all displayed there and none muted - sliders up and so on - correct sound device displayed..
<tuxs> frybye:ok!you are GNOME User:)
<frybye> francisco_t: ok - but i would be happy to know how to get gui to display paths after searching for files...???
<frybye> but thanks for the tip ...
<francisco_t> frybye: sorry, i use kubuntu, not gnome
<frybye> francisco_t: the command locate acpid.log brings no result also...
<francisco_t> frybye: ok ;)
<frybye> ok franc.. i had also used kde for months till intrepid did not work in kubuntu
<frybye> at least there was stuff which i found no soloution for after days of searching etc.. in gnome I have most of it fixed in one day...
<frybye> i am taking  a break now - before I wear out the keyboard (and the patient folks here too.. heheh)
<aria_> yeah alsamixer is the right command
<aria_> but theres only one bar which says master\
<DanaG> alsamixer -c0
<DanaG> or -c1
<DanaG> Otherwise, it's just the PulseAudio mixer.
<ksbalaji> Anyone happily upgraded to interpid here?
<denialh> anyone else got sound working perfectly except for flashmovies?
<ksbalaji> Anyone who has happily upgraded to intrepid here?
<denialh> ksbalaji: i'm pretty happy
<denialh> for the time being
<ksbalaji> denialh, nice to hear you.  How is compiz working? - different images in different desktops and visible icons?
<denialh> I wouldn't know, i'm not using compiz ;-)
<mathijs> Hi all, was amarok-kde4 removed from intrepid today?
<ksbalaji> denialh, amazing! not interested in desktop effects? These silky windows? Wizzing messages? Zoom effects? Cube?
<denialh> actually, no
<nemo> ksbalaji: I turned those things off at home since they were causing poor performance in Spore :)
<denialh> well the cube can come in handy but i prefer performance over eye-candy at the moment
<Voltaplein> Hi -- Looking at session startup programs,  What is "AT SPI Registry Wrapper "
<denialh> does anyone know how to get sound working in flash movies? for each other app sound works perfectly
<ksbalaji> Oh! Then I have to wait till someone using these recommends intrepid !
<parfu> webcamera is not working in xubuntu ubuntu 8.10 Beta. Is this a confirmed bug ?
<mathijs> parfu: my webcam works
<jemark> denialh: have you tried to set everything to ALSA in the sound properties?
<denialh> let me try
<parfu> mathijs in cheese ? ekiga or both ?
<denialh> it's set to OSS i think
<jemark> denialh: ok
<jemark> denialh: try ALSA
<mathijs> parfu: kopete
<denialh> alsa gives me an error :/
<denialh> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<parfu> mathijs it must be something wrong in gstreamer
<jemark> denialh: i think, this is a bug. just wait for an update ;)
<mathijs> parfu: probably
<denialh> ok :-)
<denialh> i'll be patient
<denialh> thanks anyway
<jemark> denialh: more people must have the same problem in intrepid...
<jemark> denialh: with the sound
<Voltaplein> Hi -- what is the AT SPI Registry Wrapper?  Can I safely remove it from my session startup list?
<denialh> jemark, there's an update available lets see if it helps ;-)
<jemark> denialh: let me know :)
<denialh> kernel update aswell, let me reboot and i'll let you know (if i'm still able to boot ;-))
<BrianFreytag> kernal updates today?
<denialh> jemark: fixed
<jemark> denialh: cool!
<jemark> denialh: told ya, just wait for an update ;)
<Voltaplein> Hi -- what is the AT SPI Registry Wrapper?  Can I safely remove it from my session startup list?
<BrianFreytag> what did it fix?
<ripps> Wassup Dawgs
<jemark> BrianFreytag: the updates
<BrianFreytag> jemark: the update fixed the updates? :)
<denialh> BrianFreytag, it fixed my alsa sound problem
<BrianFreytag> denialh, gotcha
<BrianFreytag> I'm really happy that 8.10 has built in drivers for my ethernet card
<jemark> BrianFreytag: i thought you saw the history? sorry
<BrianFreytag> jemark, sorry, no I didn't... what was broken for you that the updates fixed?
<denialh> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<BrianFreytag> copy that
<denialh> whenever i chose alsa drivers i got that message
<jemark> BrianFreytag: im waiting when the ATI drivers will support the xorg 7.4
<BrianFreytag> I'm lucky.. all of my hardware works great..... except for my ATI Radeon 4850
<BrianFreytag> lol amen to that jemark
<jemark> BrianFreytag: :)
<BrianFreytag> I hope that 8.10 will take care of that... if not, I'm gonna downgrade
<BrianFreytag> I can't wait another month
<jemark> BrianFreytag: yah... it's a pitty
<BrianFreytag> not having windows jiggle when I move them is criminal ;)
<jemark> BrianFreytag: or having only the very slow vesa driver is sad too
<BrianFreytag> and I wants me some transparecy
<BrianFreytag> lol very true jemark
<BrianFreytag> jemark: which card do you have?
<denialh> luckily my radeon is supported
<denialh> vesa drives me nuts
<jemark> BrianFreytag: im too lazy to downgrade to xorg 7.3 and to use the hardy driver...
<jemark> the old ATI 9700 Mobility card
<BrianFreytag> jemark: I have been thus far... but I'm starting to feel motivation :)
<parfu> web cam in skype, is it working in interpid?
<BrianFreytag> parfu, if the webcam works in other applications, I don't see why not
<ksbalaji_> Hi! how to downgrade please?
<jemark> BrianFreytag: yah, when we don't have much choice...  the laptop where I'm typing on now is having an intel X3100 card
<BrianFreytag> jemark - ah-ha
<BrianFreytag> ksbalaji_: downgrade what?
<ksbalaji_> BrianFreytag,  how to downgrade back to 8.04 please?
<jemark> BrianFreytag: the older laptop is catching dust and i wait for the ati driver update with xorg 7.4 support
<Pici> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<parfu> BrianFreytag not working for me in cheese - skype - camorama. I am just trying to find out if this is a gstreamer bug or my models problem (worked in hardy fine though)
<BrianFreytag> ksbalaji_: backup your system and data... insert 8.04 disk... install
<BrianFreytag> parfu, have you searched google for any fixes?
<BrianFreytag> have you done a modprobe for your device?
<BrianFreytag> make sure you get those modules where you need them
<ksbalaji_> Oh! God! I have upgraded to 8.04 - I dont have a 8.04 disk. Better wait till month end.
<BrianFreytag> jemark - I put 8.10 on my main machine (not my server.. that's still running 8.04), but I have to switch back to Windows any time I want to do anything that requires graphics
<BrianFreytag> ksbalaji_ - you can download the 8.04 disk from ubuntu.com
<jemark> BrianFreytag: that's a little inconvenient... ;)
<BrianFreytag> jemark: a little :)
<ksbalaji_> thanks! bye!
<maxb_> I'm in the fglrx trap too. I was playing with a backport of the ati driver from intrepid this morning, and it was quite promising
<BrianFreytag> ksbalaji_- make sure you back up your data first!
<ripps> ksbalaji: why do you want to downgrade?
<maxb_> I think it was perhaps not quite as good as fglrx, but I was able to watch a DVD adequately
<jemark> maxb_: really?
<BrianFreytag> maxb_, I'm able to watch DVDs just fine with the vesa drivers *shrugs*
<jemark> maxb_: im really waiting for the fglrx driver to be updated so i can install it in intrepid
<BrianFreytag> maxb_, maybe because I'm running a stupidly awesome card though :D
<maxb_> Hmm, I don't remember if I ever tried vesa. But dvds on hardy were unwatchable with whatever the default driver was
<BrianFreytag> parfu - have you found anything?
<maxb_> I'm assuming it was ati
<jemark> BrianFreytag: with wide faces?
<BrianFreytag> jemark - wide faces?  Like stretching?
<jemark> BrianFreytag: yeah, stretched bodies, etc ;)
<maxb_> Speaking of which, I came here to ask if anyone's thought of putting backported ati/radeonhd from intrepid up on a PPA, so those of us hovering on hardy can see what's facing us if AMD don't get a move on
<BrianFreytag> jemark - no... it was in perfect 16:9
<jemark> BrianFreytag: i see... umm... u have a little more luck than me :)
<BrianFreytag> maxb_ - I believe in ATI... They truly feel the need to give good awesomness to us Linux users...
<BrianFreytag> jemark - I'm assuming it's because my card is able to run the vesa drivers better than others?  I mean, the 4850 is a pretty hardcore card :)
<zzillezz> why does adept installer still crashes on launch ?
<jemark> maxb_: for my ATI 9700 mobility card, a ppa source would be ok, too... as long it support xorg 7.4. i don't like to downgrade to 7.3
<zzillezz> oops, sorry
<BrianFreytag> zzillezz - because it don't like you? :)
<zzillezz> it loads very slow :-)
<BrianFreytag> maxb_ : correction.. he's too lazy to ;)
<jemark> BrianFreytag: yes, probably... mine is not good with vesa
<zzillezz> i guess i'll use the terminal
<BrianFreytag> zzillezz - that's the way to go anywho :)
<zzillezz> well, no
<maxb_> Well, I find the thought of trying to force hardy's xorg into an intrepid system quite perilous myself
<jemark> maxb_: yes, also too lazy, indeed
<zzillezz> average joe will click on add / remove software
<BrianFreytag> zzillezz - very true
<jemark> maxb_: we better wait then...
<biberao> hi
<DasEi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<BrianFreytag> maxb_ Im' thinking about using synaptic to take care of it... screw the terminal on this one.  Just load all of the hardy repositories into synaptic and then unclick the ones in the intrepid, and clicking the ones in hardy
<maxb_> I think I'm going to grab a DVD with some high-motion scenes, and do some fglrx vs. ati vs. radeonhd comparisons
<biberao> has nvidia been fixed?
<SkiddyFisk> !kirby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kirby
<zzillezz> why is firefox not included in kubuntu 8.10 ?
<BrianFreytag> zzillezz - it isn't?  What's included?
<SkiddyFisk> so, since pocket IE chokes on the site - Release date,s when? x.x
<DasEi>  biberao: nope
<zzillezz> konqueror
<jemark> BrianFreytag: good luck. im too lazy for that...
<biberao> how can i make my ubuntu have a better performance?
<BrianFreytag> jemark - like i said, if the 8.10 catalyst drivers don't support 7.4, I will do it
<BrianFreytag> those should be coming out in about a week or 2
<zzillezz> it's in regular ubuntu 8.10
<BrianFreytag> biberao - that depends
<zzillezz> not in kubuntu
<BrianFreytag> zzillezz - http://www.mozilla.org
<BrianFreytag> or .com.. take your pick
<Skiessi> did I mention this yet? http://paste.servut.us/epyq
<zzillezz> apt-get install firefox :)
<BrianFreytag> zzillezz - simple enough, yes? :)
<maxb_> "2 to 3 weeks" sounds like a better estimate on the fglrx to me, based on past release dates
<BrianFreytag> biberao - what kind of system are you running?  Specs?
<jemark> BrianFreytag: or good luck with this: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_restricted_drivers_manually
<BrianFreytag> jemark... uh.. pass?
<BrianFreytag> brb.. smoke break
<jemark> BrianFreytag: hehe, yes, I pass... no use to upgrade to Intrepid and downgrade the xorg again...
<biberao> BrianFreytag p4 2.4 512ram
<Voltaplein> Hi -- what is the AT SPI Registry Wrapper?  Can I safely remove it from my session startup list?
<Skiessi> do I really have to mention that it doesn't look right?
<ripps> Voltaplein: It's the Gnome Accessabilty Daemon, I belive. I don't know if it's okay to shut off. Turn it off manually, and if nothing appears to be affected, then you should be able to remove it from you Session.
<Skiessi> because I really think that 'dpkg --configure -a' translates to 'dpkg configures all'
<Skiessi> it doesn't seem to do that, does it?
<nwsf> Ich habe vorhin Ubuntu 8.10 Beta installiert und möchte die Biblotheken libqt4-core und libqt4-gui installieren. Aber sie sind anscheinend veraltet und es geht über Synaptic nicht. Welche Paketquelle muss ich hinzufügen, damit ich diese Biblotheken installieren kann?
<ripps> Is that some German?
<Skiessi> nwsf, yes #ubuntu-de
<Skiessi> anyway, should I go and ask in #debian?
<Voltaplein> ripps: thx.  I turned it off.  No ill effects thusfar
<BrianFreytag> back
<Skiessi> they have used it a bit longer than people in here? :o
<nwsf> I've updated to Ubuntu 8.10, and I need the "deprecated" libs: libqt4-core and libqt4-gui. Do you know the sources for that?
<BrianFreytag> nwsf: Ich sprecht englisch nicht ;)
<nwsf> That was false-german.
<BrianFreytag> nwsf: no I don't... sorry
<BrianFreytag> nwsf- I know
<nwsf> And "Is that some German?" is false, too.
<BrianFreytag> nwsf: I didn't say that
<nwsf> I know about it.
<BrianFreytag> biberao - That should be sufficiently fast to run Ubuntu just fine... does it seem to drag for you or something?
<nwsf> I want to use Skype on my 64bit-System and I have to force the Architecture..
<nwsf> Is anybody using Skype with 64bit on Ubuntu 8.10?
<BrianFreytag> nwsf: I'd say look for which repositories those packages are in with Hardy and link to it ;)
<aapzak> are there bonobo problems atm?
<ripps> I don't have any bonobo problems...
<aapzak> I do :)
<aapzak> but its a pity its not a universal problem ;)
<nwsf> BrianFreytag, how I can do that?
<Pretto> ffmpeg has no support for xdiv anymore?
<BrianFreytag> nwsf: go to www.ubuntu.com, search for the packages... they should tell you which repository it is in
<BrianFreytag> then (if you're using gnome) go to Administration - Software Sources, and copy and paste those repository links in there
<BrianFreytag> nwsf: they will be the same as the intrepid ones, but instead of intrepid/main, for example, it'll be hardy/main
<antoranz> HI, guys! I'm having problems "lifting up" a slapd instance :-S
<antoranz> Unrecognized database type (bdb)
<antoranz> and then: slapd.conf: line 7: <database> failed init (bdb)
<antoranz> any ideas?
<antoranz> i installed libdb-dev (just in case)
<BrianFreytag> antoranz... was just about to ask that
<BrianFreytag> anotranz, I'd search synaptic... just simply bdb.. see what it renders
<antoranz> well... I just did, and got the same output
<antoranz> ok.... hold on... I'm going to an interview.
<BrianFreytag> antoranz.. ok
<Ayabara> Just started kde4, and I have both the gnome and kde network applets in my notification area
<ripps> There seems to be less people in here than the upgrade to 8.04. I guess Intrepid's beta isn't as buggy as Hardy's was.
<zzillezz> do i have to install all of the suggested packages when i want to install firefox ?
<fsufitch>  hi. i just upgraded to 8.10 beta, but i'm having several problems (what a surprise). For one, my tty prompts aren't showing on any of the ctrl-alt-f1-f6.
<fsufitch>                   Two, Gnome will only start if i start it in failsafe mode. I removed my .gnome, .gnome2 , .gconf, etcetera. it still infroms me that compiz supposedly
<fsufitch>                   crashed, when it's running fine. any ideas?
<bytor4232> Hey, something wierd has happened.  I'm running Intrepid Beta, updated to today.  When I hit Fn and one of the brightness buttons, I get a wierd plus/minus character on my screen.
<CapaH> Ubuntu Intrepid will not boot. Whenever I boot my computer it stalls continually and I have to hit enter repeatedly to get it to boot up. I basically have to hold the enter key down for the 'loading' bar to move and for Ubuntu/Kubuntu to load. Does anyone have any ideas?
<elvelind> Hi. anybody else having trouble mounting digital cameras on intrepid?
<mifritscher> hi...
<mifritscher> new versions of the e1000e driver fails with wrong NVM checksum...
<mifritscher> I don't think the NVM is corrupted because it still works under Windows
<antoranz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openldap/+bug/279819
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/279819/+text)
<simtris> Hello guys.
<simtris> Could someone under 8.10 could tell me how munch memory is used by his X ?
<void^> 44m res
<simtris> Erf, I always have more that 100M
<simtris> Is it a common issue or do I have something to solve ?
<Chousuke> simtris: I think it depends on how much video ram you have.
<simtris> Around .. 0
<simtris> I have a laptop :)
<Chousuke> hmmhmm
<simtris> Chousuke:Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<Chousuke> I suppose X would grab a few dozen megabytes for video from main RAM
<simtris> Chousuke:it didn't in the lastest stable release
<Chousuke> then something is broken :)
<simtris> Chousuke: it's ... quite heavy for a light system
<Chousuke> I don't really know how to debug X memory usage though
<void^> it's a difficult science
<simtris> I see :)
<simtris> and someone there have this science ?
<simtris> or is there anyway to downgrade this part
<GibbaTheHutt> hiya, is network-manager hidden away somewhere, or is it a case of you get network-manager only if already connected to the network
<ripps> It still seems like Firefox is using too many resources, even without Flash.
<simtris> ripps : hey I dont read the start of your issue but I have same problem
<simtris> ripps: and for me it seem to be linked with Xorg
<ripps> More of a comment than an issue.
<simtris> ripps: how much memory does this two soft are taking ?
<ripps> Depends, sometimes it's running fine, other times it grinds my desktop to a halt.
<simtris> ripps: (lets say the cold launch with 2 tabs without flash)
<ripps> Well, right now mine is at 63mb with 4 tabs open. I found things work a little nicer with script-blocker installed
<simtris> ripps: U find that expensive ? It's quite normal I think. I have around 110 M
<ripps> simtris: No, not at all. I think that is perfect. I think the slowness comes from some kind of processing problem, not memory.
<KRF> eh? how can i get the german language pack in kde4 in intrepid? i thought installing kde-l10n-de is enough?
<KRF> strings are only partly translated
<ripps> Do the ubuntu devs compile firefox with Profile-Guided Optimization? I hear that really speeds up things like javascript.
<antoranz> I didn't use a moduleload to load the bdb.la file
<BrianFreytag> wb jemark
<jemark> BrianFreytag: thanks
<jemark> BrianFreytag: just downgraded to a lower kernel...
<jemark> BrianFreytag: the 2.6.24-19-generic
<BrianFreytag> jemark... and?
<BrianFreytag> jemark... did that do anything for you graphics card wise?
<jemark> BrianFreytag: the 2.6.24-21 gave a kernel panic with me iwl3945 driver... the backport which would solve this  is not yet released...
<jemark> BrianFreytag: no, nothing for my graphics card... ;)
<BrianFreytag> jemark... booo :)
<jemark> BrianFreytag: yep... in intrepid there is still the same problem for the 3945 driver, so went back to the hardy kernel + backports
<cliechti> i have upgraded my eeepc. good news is that suspend worked :-) the bad news is that it's still using the VESA driver.. and glxinfo crashes (segfault) on ctrl+c
<jemark> BrianFreytag: i was just trying..
<omni> I'm trying to set up a web-only kiosk. I've used debian as the base, and I need a way to make the system reboot when X dies for a certain user (or when firefox dies for that user). I notice that ubuntu automatically reboots when you end your X session - can anyone explain how I can emulate this?
<jemark> omni: maybe use ubuntu?
<cliechti> omni: use ubunti with the new "guest" account feature ;-)  sorry i have no answer for your question
<omni> the machines this will be installed onto won't handle ubu, only 256mb ram
<jemark> cliechti: i: the guest feature is not for kiosk use...
<jemark> omni: i see, maybe xubunt works?
<cliechti> jemark: yeah. i have not yet tried it. just read about it on the features page. but not storing anytthing sounds useful for kiosk usage
<BrianFreytag> brb
<jemark> cliechti: but you have the login a user first before you can go to a guest space...
<cliechti> hm. whats the replacement for /etc/inittab?
<omni> jemark: too sluggish, I need to use a raw deb with x-window-system-core and kdebase (not even full kde)
<cliechti> omni: you can also install ubuntu that way. there is the server installation where you start with a text console only, and grab what you want later
<ripps> I'm trying the new Swiftweasel 3.0.3 PGO build to see if it's faster than the Firefox
<jemark> ripps: good luck
<jemark> cliechti: i wish yo best of luck. i have to go... sorry that i couldn't help u further
<jemark> omni:  i wish yo best of luck. i have to go... sorry that i couldn't help u further
<cliechti> :-)
<jemark> hehe :)
<ripps> So far it looks like Swiftweasel is working great. I just symlinked ~/.mozilla/firefox to ~/.sw3/swiftweasel, and all my firefox settings are shared.
<cliechti> how do i find out what X took for a driver?
<RAOF> cliechti: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cliechti> RAOF: thanks. hm it looks like it correctly detecting i810. but it fails to load glx
<RAOF> cliechti: Want to pastebin the file?
<cliechti> RAOF: hm, skimming through it. there is not much useful. the line with the error says "failed to init GLX (nvidia x driver not found)".. thats right its not nvidia, its i810
<cliechti> setting the size to 211x126 is also funny... but that no problem as in the end it's getting the correct resolution :-)
<hardy> Hi, I just updated my system and now when I boot I have black screen. No login manager, what can I do please?
<hardy> any one here faced the same problem?
<tanath> i just updated & rebooted, and the network manager says i have no connection
<tanath> also says i have an eth1, which i don't
<moreati> A slightly out one. Running Intrepid beta, is gnome-terminal meant to be slightly translucent, or have I configured something and forgotten?
<hardy> tanath: at least you can login to your X ;)
<tanath> hardy, heh
<cliechti> hardy: not the same, but 3D isnt working anymore here.  and you don't get a text mode error message?
<hardy> any one here with an ati card?
<tanath> me...
<hardy> cliechti: no I am getting nothing just a black screen
<hardy> tanath: and you updated and still can log to your X?
<cliechti> tanath: statically configured in /etc/network/interfaces?
<tanath> hardy, yeah. you getting nothing but a black screen when booting?
<cliechti> hardy: ctrl+alt+1 doesnt give you a text console?
<hardy> tanath: yes
<tanath> cliechti, shouldn't be
<hardy> cliechti: yes it gives me a text console from which I am speaking to you now
<tanath> hardy, does the login screen come up if you leave it to fully boot?
<hardy> tanath: no
<cliechti> hardy: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log :-)
<hardy> tanath: in F7 no but I can go to Alt+F1 e.g
<hardy> cliechti: I did but what can I look for?
<giucav79> hi who had the character problem with intrepid kubuntu ?
<tanath> hardy, hardy this may work anyway. install v86d
<cliechti> tanath: i just read in the beta info, that statically configured entries could be a problem. i myself had a problem that the network manager was removed on upgrade.. but now it works fine
<ripps> cliechti: I had this problem too. I simply removed any mention of vga=xxx from config.
<tanath> cliechti, i'm using dhcp
<ripps> cliechti: by config, i mean /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tanath> hardy, i had a similar prob, and someone told me to install that, and it fixed it. should be a dependency, but isn't
<cliechti> tanath: yeah, but my /etc/network/interfaces has just "lo" in it, no other interface
<cliechti> ripps: for the GLX error? (3 topics at the same time now :-)
<tanath> cliechti, http://pastebin.ca/1222131
<RAOF> cliechti: Has anyone helped you yet?  That means you've accidentally installed a nvidia-glx- package, probably nvidia-glx-173 (which got pulled in by mistake at some point).
<hardy> ripps: I don't have that line
<RAOF> cliechti: Remove all the nvidia-glx-* packages, and 3d will work again.
<cliechti> tanath: try to comment out the iface lines for eth0 and eth1, as well as the auto line at the end. the network manager should find these interfaces by its own
<hardy> tanath: I installed it now. can I try it without booting?
<tanath> hardy, i think you need to reboot for v86d to work
<hardy> tanath: ok I will do and see you again soon ... thanks for your care
<tanath> cliechti, it's weird. there shouldn't be a line there for eth1. it doesn't exist
<tanath> but i'll figure this out later. gotta go. thanks
<cliechti> RAOF: i found someone with a similar problem where that helped too. well... the nvidia packages must have been installed with the dist-upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10. it was working fine bfore the upgrade. anyway.. trying..
<cliechti> weird, synaptics shows no hit when searching for nvidia..
<cliechti> ok, that was some weird feature of normal search + quicksearch
<bardyr> has anybody experienced bug #271911 or where changing virtual tty resolution works?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271911 in linux "[Intrepid Beta] Black screen in TTY(virtual terminal)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271911
<noelferreira> do you know when propritary drivers from nvidia will work?
<RAOF> noelferreira: Right now, assuming you've got a card newer than a geforce 4.
<RAOF> If you've got a GF4 or lower, who knows?  I certainly don't.  You'd need to ask nVidia.
<noelferreira> :)
<noelferreira>  nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200] (rev a3) RAOF
<RAOF> Ba baw.
<RAOF> So, indeed, no idea.
<cliechti> RAOF: ok, 3D is back again. removing the package helped. but the visual style also changed (from dark to light blue)
<cliechti> and when starting the "themes" settings it restores the theme even before i selected something
<cliechti> but jockey-gtk is crashed.. whatever that is
<Pici> jockey-gtk is the "restricted drivers manager"
<edgy> Hi, who was helping me 3 mins ago regarding my X not working and suggested v86d or something
<edgy> sorry I rebooted and didn't remember the nick
<cliechti> Pici: thanks. it crashed for the 1st time here. and starting the settings->hardware driver works fine. hm. anyway
<edgy> cliechti: it's you who suggested the v86d trick for me?
<cliechti> edgy: nope
<cliechti> <tanath>	hardy, hardy this may work anyway. install v86d
<edgy> cliechti: aha! thanks
<edgy> cliechti: it seems he got out now
<edgy> any way if any one faced my problem that X is not working and no login manager and he has ati card after the last update. removing xserver-xorg-radeonhd fixed it for me
<kane77> hi, did anyone notice suspend stopped working? it worked flawlessly in alpha, now it does not work anymore..
<cliechti> kane77: au contraire, it worked for the 1st time on the eeepc. several times and without problems :-)
<kane77> hmm.. weird, for me it worked almost good in hardy (if I pressed keys for few seconds then it did wake up) in intrepid it worked like magic..
<fabio> hi, anyone else having problem with network-manager? when i boot up nm-applet just shows me "no network devices available", but i know that there is eth0 and wlan0
<kane77> fabio, do they show with ifconfig?
<fabio> yes they do
<antoranz> fabio: i don't know if this is important to you, but the network manager is now a service... and will make noise with the old networking service
<fabio> i can get an ip adress for them from my router using dhclient
<cliechti> fabio: the link in the topic has a note in "known issues". do you have entries in /etc/network/interfaces?
<antoranz> I disabled the network manager and allowed the old service to take over
<fabio> auto lo
<fabio> iface lo inet loopback
<fabio> all i have in interfaces
<fabio> this is a freshly installed intrepid beta
<cliechti> mee to. that is  fine
<fsufitch> hey guys, i'm having a major issue with my upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10. Gnome won't start unless it's failsafe mode, but I can't figure out what's killing it. The only thing that happens when I log in to regular Gnome is the mouse appears. No nautilus, gnome-panel, metacity/compiz, etc. In failsafe mode, it works perfectly, as if it were regular gnome. Any ideas?
<fabio> when i do /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<fabio> the applet crashes
<fabio> once i click on it my whole desktop is frozen
<edgy> any one knows what control which driver is used e.g radeon or radeonhd depending on what?
<perlluver> I have a question about NFS in Intrepid
<kane77> I have not updated for few days and today it suggested package uswsusp, will try that and see if it fixes suspend again
<fsufitch> edgy: i woudl recommend the restricted driver for radeon, if they provide one
<fsufitch> i work on nvidia, so i dont know too much about radeon ;)
<edgy> fsufitch: it's not available yest
<edgy> s/yest/yet
<fsufitch> ah
<fsufitch> well, i worked with radeon before i got my new computer, and i'm trying to remember what drivers i used to get it working
<edgy> fsufitch: I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it didn't ask me for drivers to choose from
<fsufitch> edgy: ubuntuforums seems to point to radeon/radeonhd, but those are installed by default
<edgy> what's the recommended way to switch X drivers without editing xorg.conf
<edgy> fsufitch: yes but even if they are installed how you control which one is used?
<fsufitch> xorg is supposed to select its own drivers ;)
<fsufitch> editing xorg.conf is the only way to force a driver on it
<fsufitch> that, or using the blacklist
<fsufitch> edgy: i really think xorg.conf is the way to go here though
<fsufitch> i dunno, somebody more knowledgeable than me on X with radeon can help
<fabio> hmm it seems like network-manager itself is working, just the applet is borken
<edgy> fsufitch: np, thanks a lot for the hints
<fsufitch> edgy: no prob
<ninjafury> Guys, what sound server does Kubuntu Ibex use by default?
<motz> what modes must i write in xorg.conf for display
<motz> wont start wo
<cliechti> none, normally
<motz> hmm solved problem with hybrid ati
<motz> maybe because of vesa mode?
<ninjafury> has anyone been using pulseAudio? How stable is it?
<motz> xserver gives error because of no modes in conf and starts in shell   no gui
<wgrant> edgy: radeonhd will be used if it is installed. It's a bug that it's installed by default, and it is being fixed.
<cliechti> ninjafury: me has no problem with pulse audio on hardy
<wgrant> motz: What happens if you move your xorg.conf somewhere else?
<wgrant> ninjafury: Hardy and Intrepid use it by default.
<edgy> wgrant: it's not fixed
<wgrant> edgy: It is being fixed. A fix is in git.
<wgrant> edgy: Just remove xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<ninjafury> wgrant: even when using KDE4?
<wgrant> ninjafury: No - wouldn't that use Phonon?
<wgrant> I'm not a KDE person any more, however.
<ninjafury> wgrant: thats what I thought. Is there an advantage to switching from Phonon to Pulse?
<RAOF> EINVALID
<wgrant> ninjafury: Yes - avoiding NIH
<wgrant> RAOF: Hm?
<motz> think then he makes an  new empty default ones
<RAOF> Well, you don't "switch" from Phonon to Pulse - Phonon is an extra layer over the top of everything else.
<wgrant> motz: No.
<RAOF> As I undersand it, at least.
<edgy> wgrant: yes I did and it solved my problem but I didn't understand the issue because xorg install all those drivers whether needed or not and choose one depending on what?
<wgrant> Ampelbein: I thought it was like a horrible combination of GStreamer and PulseAudio.
<ninjafury> wgrant: sorry, what is NIH?
<RAOF> It's not actually a sound server - it's an abstraction of a multimedia framework :)
<wgrant> ninjafury: Not Invented Here syndrome.
<motz> should i try?
<wgrant> motz: You should.
<RAOF> I don't _think_ it contains a sound server :)
<motz> move to root ?
<wgrant> edgy: There is an order in which drivers are tried if there are multiple available.
<wgrant> motz: move it to xorg.conf.old or similar.
<motz> OK
<edgy> wgrant: exactly my question is where is this order?
<motz> dunno how to   , with chmod gg
<wgrant> edgy: radeonhd is greater than radeon.
<motz> -rename ?
<wgrant> I don't quite know where it is all defined.
<edgy> wgrant: is this hard coded?
<wgrant> motz: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,old}
<wgrant> edgy: Likely.
<motz> ok
<edgy> wgrant: ok thanks
<cliechti> wgrant: you missed a "." in that command line ;-) -- nice, did not know that trick
<wgrant> cliechti: So I did, though it won't break anything.
<cliechti> i know
<cliechti> :-)
<KenBW2> is Intrepid a compelling upgrade?
<BrianFreytag> KenBW2: depends on what you consider compelling... if you're not afraid that some things will inevitably break, I'd definitely go for it
<gregor> totem is freezed when opening with and without specific file(s), how can i help you, to solve the problem?
<KenBW2> well, im a tad upset about the lack of new theme,, but i mean will i notice a few good things changed (i wasnt overamazed by Hardy)
<Memo_> I was a little upset that Hardy didn't learn how to take my trash out for pick-up.
<KenBW2> youre saying im expecting too much from a 6-monthly upgrade?
<BrianFreytag> KenBW2: eh... wait till Ubuntu 9.  It will shock and awe.  This is just an upgrade
<motz> wgrant why cant i just put in the modes?
<wgrant> gregor: That's due to the BBC plugin - you can disable it for now, but it's being worked on.
<wgrant> motz: Because we need to work out why it doesn't work by default.
<KenBW2> wgrant: i read about the BBC plugin - is it to do with iPlayer?
<motz> is it normal that they new conf is so empty`?
<wgrant> motz: Yes - you don't need a conf at all.
<wgrant> motz: X is meant to autodetect everything.
<motz> normaly ;)
<wgrant> KenBW2: I think it might be related, but I've just glanced at it.
<wgrant> motz: And if it doesn't, we need a bug filed so we can fix it.
<motz> ok
<motz> intrpid was first confust about ati hybrid crossfire ;)
<motz> donno  witch is primary...
<gregor> wgrant: /home/<username>/.gconf/apps/totem/plugins/bbc/%gconf.xml changed from true to false, but totem is freezing again..
<BrianFreytag> use VLC
<wgrant> gregor: It should unfreeze after a few minutes - disable it using the GUI and see if that works.
<wgrant> BrianFreytag: Not a solution.
<gregor> wgrant, works, thanks :)
<linny> is it possible to install virtual box ose on ibes or dont we have the correct kernel modules yet ? i tried the regular way i did on hardy to no avail
<linny> ibes = ibex :)
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, My webcam in intrepid is showing a green screen, howto solve ?
<Memo_> buy other colors of spray paint
<jaysonsantos> Memo_> Sorry my english, I don't know how to explain that.
<cliechti> jaysonsantos: your english is fine
<BrianFreytag> Memo_: you are cruel :)
<linny> is it possible to install virtual box ose on ibes or dont we have the correct kernel modules yet ? i tried the regular way i did on hardy to no avail.. anyone ?
<cliechti> linny: what's regualr? apt-get?
<linny> yes and no
<linny> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-source
<linny> sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<linny> sudo m-a prepare
<linny> sudo m-a a-i virtualbox-ose
<linny> sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<linny> thats how i did it on hardy
<cliechti> ah. i downloaded the package from the website, that upgrades the kernel module automatically
<linny> module assitant
<Memo_> that seems like the long way of doing it manually
<cliechti> jaysonsantos: hm, i just plugged in my webacm and tested using "cheese-website", works here. what application did you use?
<Memo_> ive always just run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv
<jaysonsantos> cliechti> I tried with camorama and xawtv
<linny> Memo_: pls tell me another way to try then pls
<cliechti> jaysonsantos: xawtv can be tricky, it can get settings wrong sometimes. i dont know the other one. did you check the output of dmesg for errors?
<tonyyarusso> So, my system has apparently decided that it's going to suspend after 15 minutes of inactivity, even though I don't have such a directive configured.  Anyone know why and how to prevent this?  (I'm talking about a laptop but while on AC power, btw.)
<Memo_> linny, what's the error or actual problem?
<jaysonsantos> cliechti> dmesg don't show any errors about webcam
<linny> when i make with sudo m-a a-i virtualbox-ose, it fails and the log file just has the date and time on it its empty
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-08
<jaysonsantos> cliechti> Using other programs like skype video output from webcam stay green
<cliechti> jaysonsantos: hm, does playing video work? it could be a problem with overlays
<Memo_> linny, whats your architecture? Is there a reason why you're building instead of just using a binary?
<jaysonsantos> cliechti> With mplayer output is green
<linny> i686 , no im just doing it like this because i had some trouble with the hard version after kernel updates and this was a way that worked
<cliechti> jaysonsantos: so you dont have a webcam problem but one with the X driver.
<Memo_> ah
<jaysonsantos> cliechti> What do you mean ? Do I need load v4l module in xorg.conf ?
<cliechti> jaysonsantos: hm. nowdays, xorg.conf should be almost empty and the modules are loaded automatically
<Memo_> linny, essentially what you were doing was re-building the modules _anyways_, and theres a script that will do it for you eliminating having to re-build everything after upgrading kernels
<jaysonsantos> cliechti> Nvidia proprietary conflicts with something ?
<cliechti> jaysonsantos: it shoudn't but i'm the wrong person to really help you with these details.
<linny> Memo_: so how would one go about getting it running on ibex then ?
<jaysonsantos> cliechti> v4linfo show all infos about webcam
<Memo_> linny, download the latest deb package from their website (www.virtualbox.org) -- also the OSE (open source edition) doesn't have USB support. Their (free) personal edition, does though.
<linny> thanks ,is that the only difference ?
<Memo_> linny, from experience, no. But according to the developers, Yes.
<linny> shall i get the hardy one ?
<Memo_> yea
<linny> ok thanks
<Memo_> linny, for future reference that script i was talking about (which is mentioned in the error messages) is /etc/init.d/vboxdrv
<ninjafury> Trying to get external hard drive to automount on startup. Edited FSTAB, but it didnt work. Can anyone help?
<linny> Memo_: thanks :)
<linny> Memo i added the non free repo from the site
<jaysonsantos> cliechti> Mplayer print a lot of "ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument" in stderr
<linny> ran apt-get update and got this
<linny> W: GPG error: http://download.virtualbox.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DCF9F87B6DFBCBAE
<linny> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<linny> how do i get the public key ?
<linny> forget that im dumb
<linny> sorry
<linny> :P
<Memo_> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads -- the part RIGHT after the repository links
<linny> i saw
<linny> sorry
<linny> i didnt scroll down that far the first time :P
<CarlFK> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.8~20080505-0ubuntu7_i386.deb (--unpack):
<CarlFK>  unable to create `./usr/share/man/man5/gai.conf.5.gz': No such file or directory
<CarlFK> should that be reported on lp?
<Memo_> hmmm.. I sense a question coming... Hey all :p I've got Ubuntu (hardy) dual-booting with Vista atm. Is it possible to boot the 8.10 beta-installer and get it to upgrade my hardy, without messing up the dual-boot-config ?
<wgrant> Memo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<Memo_> zr0gee, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<bruce89> Memo_: it would be less of a pain to do a dist-upgrade IMO
<zr0gee> Memo_, thx :P
<wgrant> You should just use update-manager from within the Hardy installation.
<zr0gee> oh
<Memo_> its funny you say that, because I am, and actually ran into a bug when doing the distribution upgrade
<wgrant> Did you file the bug?
<Memo_> but that question wasn't mine.. it was zr0gee's
<dashnu> just install it, dont install the bootloader at the end if you worried
<Memo_> yes I did, and hate mail is filing in as we speak
<wgrant> Memo_: Which big?
<wgrant> dashnu: ... or upgrade, like you're meant to.
<dashnu> no such thing as an upgrade
<dashnu> :p
<wgrant> Memo_: Er, which *bug*?
<Memo_> update-manager fails when trying to install gobunutu-desktop, thus the dist-upgrade fails. I don't have the ID on hand, but it was simple enough to manually install it and it solved the issue
<wgrant> Ah, gobuntu. I see.
<Memo_> I had the same problem with Gutsy -> Hardy, but with ubuntu-desktop
<wgrant> Memo_: You had used third-party repositories of some variety?
<Memo_> yes
<wgrant> That's bound to break things in subtle ways.
<Memo_> wgrant, im a getdeb whore.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Foolish.
<wgrant> Very foolish.
<wgrant> You can't complain that upgrades break if you do that.
<bruce89> especially getdeb
<Memo_> lol
<wgrant> Getdeb packages are often awful.
<wgrant> QA? What QA?
 * bruce89 points to my PPA
<TuTUXG> xscreensaver 5.07 removed flurry?
<Memo_> while I might be a bit naive here, but DEBs don't replace the dependacies right? Only the files they include which are primarily the package primary files
<wgrant> Memo_: Correct.
 * bruce89 ought to "backport" the latest GEGL
<wgrant> We do have an official backports project, you know?
<Memo_> ok well the pidgin devs made a clear point about using someone elses binaries, obviously being a bad idea vs, but when it comes down to it theres nothing really all that different except for compile options right?
<bruce89> wgrant: not for Intrepid we don't
<wgrant> Memo_: "someone else's binaries"?
<Memo_> e.g getdeb
<bruce89> wgrant: GIMP 2.6 for instance
<wgrant> bruce89: Ah.
<wgrant> bruce89: GIMP 2.6 is in Intrepid, albeit in depwait.
<bruce89> aw
<wgrant> Blocking on bug #279563 and bug #279565
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279563 in gegl "Main Inclusion Request: gegl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279563
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279565 in babl "Main Inclusion Request: babl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279565
<bruce89> ah, I'll keep it for now then
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix> anyone tried to run ubuntu 8.10 64bits under qemu? it doesn't work here
<wgrant> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gotgnu> I did the upgrade but when I restarted ubuntu I had a lot of file system error and no matter what I did I could not boot ubuntu+1...does anyone else have that problem ?
<TuTUXG> anybody could confirm this? after the update to xscreensaver 5.07, flurry is gone, not exist in /usr/lib/xscreensaver anymore
<wgrant> gotgnu: What happens if you try an older kernel?
<gotgnu> oh man I did not try that...man
<gotgnu> wgrant: I'm back using ubuntu 8.04
<wgrant> gotgnu: How are you doing that? Live CD?
<gotgnu> wgrant: I reinstalled it
<wgrant> That was quick.
 * wgrant must depart for a lecture now.
<gotgnu> wgrant:  cool tx
<Delvien> Vmware-server 2.0 getting an MKS error, is anyone else able to use 2.0 console (with firefox)?
<Edulix> wgrant: I launch it with this command: qemu-system-x86_64 -boot d -m 512 -hda '/home/edulix/intrepid.img' -cdrom  '/home/edulix/descargas/kubuntu-8.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso' -localtime -k es -kernel-kqemu
<Edulix> and after a while after trying to boot it, qemu closes and gives this output: http://pastebin.ca/1222260
<dystopia> i'm on intrepid, x64, gma 3100, but glxgears gives only 200-300 fps.. isn't this quite low?
<gaminggeek> dystopia: dont use glx gears
<gaminggeek> can you run compiz?
<dystopia> gaminggeek: yes
<dystopia> but when i play a game i have 1 fps too
<phoenixz> Is there a repository URL available to upgrade 8.04 > 8.10beta?
<gaminggeek> dystopia: let me see ow much I get on glxgears
<bruce89> phoenixz: what do you mean?
<gaminggeek> ok I get 600 with compiz running on my intel X3100
<phoenixz> apt-get repo
<phoenixz> bruce89: apt-get repo
<gaminggeek> but if compiz works your drivers are working correctly
<bruce89> phoenixz: it's just the same as the hardy ones with Hardy replaced with Intrepid
<phoenixz> bruce89: sweeet
<bruce89> but you should upgrade with update-manager -d or do-release-upgrade
<phoenixz> bruce89: THAT was what I was looking for..
<dystopia> sure, compiz works...
<dystopia> but glxgears is 200 fps and it uses 50% of my dual core cpu...
<Memo_> glxgears isn't a highly rated fps benchmarking tool
<phoenixz> bruce89: adept-manager --dist-upgrade-proposed I suppose?
<bruce89> I don't know about adept
<dystopia> which one shall i use then
<bruce89> the only one I can see is update-manager -d
<bruce89> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dystopia> look here, someone who gets 1100 fps with glxgears, on same hardware i have http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769864
<bruce89> you're quite right, kdesudo "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"
<Memo_> dystopia, nexuiz would be a real benchmark
<phoenixz> An upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 should also jump to a newer kernel, not? Im going through the update list but I dont see anything about the kernel..
<volrath> Is anyone having problems playing videos via Movie Player or VLC?
<phoenixz> What kernel should 8.10 be running?
<phoenixz> vrsione
<Pici> 2.6.27-6-generic
<phoenixz> Im @ 2.6.24-19-generic now, but I don't see an upgrade..
<Pici> phoenixz: How are you updating?
<Memo_> you'll get it, don't worry
<phoenixz> adept-manager --dist-upgrade-proposed
<phoenixz> Pici: should I first update the apt-get repos by changing all hardy to intrepid?
<Pici> phoenixz: no.
<phoenixz> Pici: Then what should I do?
<dystopia> Memo_: i already played game....... unplayerable...
<phoenixz> unplayerable.. We should try making a verb of that now that we're at it..
<Pici> phoenixz: one moment
<dystopia> 1 fps
<phoenixz> We have unplayerabled..
<Memo_> dystopia, you have an ati card. don't you?
<Pici> phoenixz: "unplayable" and: its --dist-upgrade-devel, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<phoenixz> Pici: thanks!
<phoenixz> Pici: doh, its devel, still... Could have known that one.. beta
<dystopia> Memo_: intel x3100 i just said..
<dystopia> enemy territory is unplayable, 1 fps, sometimes 15, if i turned around and look to the ground after i waited to see that happening
<dystopia> oh and no sound.. but ok..
<ripps> I've been having trouble with my ssh. Computer A has ubuntu 8.10, and Computer B has 8.04. Both have openssh-client and openssh-server installed. I connect to A to B, but not from B to A. What's causing this?
<ripps> Should I ask this in the regular #ubuntu as well?
<dystopia> great, nexuiz fucking crashes, and leaves me with no mouse, and a terrible resolution
<Pici> dystopia: Such language is not necessary.
<dystopia> ?
<Pici> !language | dystopia
<ubottu> dystopia: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dystopia> last time i checked fucking is good for the family, the more family members the better right
<Pici> er
<Pici> !guidelines > dystopia
<ubottu> dystopia, please see my private message
<dystopia> the anglo saxon influences are quite apparent
<ripps> You asking to get booted dystopia
<dystopia> #ubuntu welcomes any help, but we do ask you to stay as helpful as possible. If you get stuck, say so instead of guessing; someone else will step up and continue.
<bruce89> ah, but this is ubuntu+1
<Fallenou> hi
<dystopia> good point
<Fallenou> i'm using intrepid and i try to use my webcam on it
<Fallenou> i have problems with a webcam under ubuntu, i use "Hercules dualpix hd" usb webcam, which is recognized when i plug it in, i have latest 2.6.27 kernel with EasyCam2 tools and ov534 driver, when i launch gstreamer-properties and i click on "Video" and i test my /dev/video0 with v4l2 it show "snow"
<Fallenou> and it puts on the blue light on the webcam , which means the driver communicates with the webcam
<Fallenou> i tried it with vlc and Cheese and it works even less :p it doesn't even puts on the blue light
<bruce89> anything interesting in /var/log/messages?
<Fallenou> yes
<Fallenou> i paste
<Haegin> hi, where can i find the default keyring evolution suddenly wants to use and how do i set the passphrase?
<Fallenou> bruce89 < http://pastebin.com/d3603aced
<Fallenou> hum sorry  http://pastebin.com/d3606aced
<Memo_> Yes! One package breaks my whole upgrade..
<Memo_> The upgrade aborts now. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<danbh_intrepid> !debug
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<xyz> hi folks, When i turn the volume a bit loud, the volume in Gnome turns all the way up, same happens in the opposite way.  This does'nt happen in Hardy.
<xyz> Is there a known bug for this or have you heard of any problems like this before?
<myk_robinson> have any of you tested the Kubuntu beta on a laptop with Intel graphics, particularly the Intel 965?
<dystopia> why yuo ask?
<myk_robinson> i tried on my Gateway M-6881 and was not able to boot it, however I could at least get to a useable desktop on the alphas
<myk_robinson> i filed a bug report here:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/277916
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277916 in ubuntu "Kubuntu Intrepid Beta - fails to start, possible video bug" [Undecided,New]
<dystopia> the 965 is same as X3100?
<myk_robinson> i think so
<myk_robinson> My box says it has Intel X1300 or 3100, but lshc -C video reports Intel 965GM
<DaSkreech> danbh_intrepid: Lo
<dystopia> yeah i see
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hiya
<myk_robinson> dystopia: you have this chipset?
<dystopia> well i can tell you that on my laptop with x3100 with ubuntu intrepid beta, it works.. (although i'm not happy with fps, and im not using kubuntu)
<DaSkreech> Anyone know a good tool to remaster a ISO?
<myk_robinson> hmm. I may try ubuntu to help determine if it is isolated to the Kubuntu version. Just really puzzling since the alphas worked. I think there may have been kernel revisions, though
<myk_robinson> dystopia: did you try the standard beta or a daily build?
<danbh_intrepid> hiya DaSkreech
<dystopia> myk_robinson: hardy -> /etc/apt/sources.lis -> change hardy to intrepid -> dist-upgrade -> religious ramblings -> done, now i upgrade every day, and no changing problems with video past month occured.. but you could get into text mode and configure there the video?
<myk_robinson> dystopia: my experience was from the live cd. Wanted to test the hardware before installing. I was not even able to go to a virtual terminal to do anything. Locked up my laptop tighter than {insert Andy Griffith saying here}
<DaSkreech> danbh_intrepid: Scorhed earth worked
<wastrel> jpilot isn't working in my intrepid
<wastrel> anyone using jpilot?
<Delvien> In vmwareserver2.0 anyone know how to change the release input hotkeys?
<wastrel> palm sync is completely broken in intrepid
<kholerabbitwo> will intrepid include firefox 3.1?
<kholerabbitwo> ..which is in late alpha?
<DaSkreech> No
<kholerabbitwo> thanks.
<Sa[i]nT> Blammo.
<DaSkreech> Why does Firefox depend on Synaptic?
<Sa[i]nT> Since when?
<wastrel> there's that firefox plugin that does the automatic flash install
<DaSkreech> Dunno
<wastrel> some ubuntu specific plugin
<DaSkreech> I just did an install of firefox and was a bit overwhelemed by how large it waas
<DaSkreech> it depends on gksu and synatpic
<DaSkreech> synaptic
<wastrel> yeah that's the ubuntu firefox plugin
<wastrel> it needs those to install codecs or whatever it does
<danbh_intrepid> ubu fox!
<danbh_intrepid> I love that pluggin
<nmaxt2> can someone explain to me how to change xorg video card settings in 8.1?
<nmaxt2> dkpg-reconfigure doesn't give me any options regarding the actual chipset or gfx memory, and xorg.conf just has "prefered.. device"
<nmaxt2> :S
<bobertdos> Is K application support for version 4 expected to be more complete by final release?
<DaSkreech> bobertdos: scorched earth worked
<DaSkreech> danbh_intrepid: What does it do?
<nmaxt2> anyone?
<danbh_intrepid> DaSkreech: its the thing that makes firefox auto-download codecs, and flash, and other plugins.  Java too I think
<DanaG> What is this "ifupdown (br0)" item in my NetworkManager?
<DaSkreech> Ah
<danbh_intrepid> DaSkreech: I don't need it myself, because I always just install restriced-extras, but It makes me ALLOT more comfortable in recommending ubuntu to other people
<wastrel> DanaG: broadcomm?  maybe wifi
<wastrel> just got a pilot-link update but palm sync is still broken
<DanaG> Actually, the br0 is the bridge I host my VMs on.
<DanaG> I just don't get why it shows up in NetworkManager like that.
<nmaxt2> can someone explain to me how to change xorg video card settings in 8.1?
<DaSkreech> With prayer
<nmaxt2> heh
<literal> same as always?
<literal> edit xorg.conf's Device section...
<nmaxt2> all it has in there is "prefered device"
<nmaxt2> for each section
<DaSkreech> Take it out and put what you need to be in there
<nmaxt2> i suppose that could work hehe
<nmaxt2> there's no script or anything?
<DaSkreech> xfix ?
<nmaxt2> never heard of it
<nmaxt2> what happened to the good ole days of xf86cfg
<nmaxt2> :S
<crdlb> nmaxt2: what exactly are you trying to configure?
<literal> nmaxt2: who cares what it's called? just edit it
<literal> in my xorg.conf there's "Configured video device"
<literal> editing the options there works like a charm
<literal> editing/adding
<cup0spam> half way through install i get "Media change: please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu 8.10****
<cup0spam> anyone get that in the ibex install?
<wastrel> xorg replaced xfree so XF86config was replaced with xorg.conf
<danbh_intrepid> and now xorg.conf is replaced with autoconfiguration : p
<cup0spam> danbh_intrepid: how does the nvidia settings manager interface with it?
<crdlb> if by 'it', you mean X autoconfiguration, the answer is 'it doesn't'
<DaSkreech> cup0spam: nope
<cup0spam> right after Configuring APT sources, the install pops up saying "Please insert the disc labeled: 'Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Beta i386 (20080930.4)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter.
<cup0spam> wtf could be causing that?
<danbh_intrepid> cup0spam: I dunno.  Maybe it just adds what it needs to.  AFAIK, you can still put stuff in xorg.conf and it will work
<cup0spam> i've tried to burns
<cup0spam> two
<wastrel> palm sync broken
<cup0spam> both alternate cd
<cup0spam> s
<wastrel> i installed with the alt. cd worked super
<cup0spam> is there a way for me to wipe everything clean?
<cup0spam> off my software raid rives
<cup0spam> drives
<cup0spam> and install ibex
<cup0spam> lemme rephrase, is there an "easy" way, using the live cd perhaps?
<DaSkreech> CLick install?
<cup0spam> yeah that wont work
<cup0spam> the live cd doest see software raid
<cup0spam> that's what hte alt cd is for i guess
<lufis> Grrrr, why isn't my trackpad scrolling working in intrepid?
<wastrel> scrolly is good
<wastrel> mine works
<lufis> i'm on a dell inspiron 1420
<lufis> and scrolling with the trackpad has been broken the entire time i've been on intrepid
<|neon|> how do i change icons on intrepid? is there something like the control panel on hardy?
<lufis> |neon|: system > preferences > appearance
<lufis> choose a theme and hit customize
<lufis> then go to icons tab
<|neon|> is is the same on kubutnu?
<lufis> No
<lufis> although it's a similar process i'm sure
<|neon|> i see system but no preferences
<lufis> in kde?
<|neon|> yes
<l337ingDisorder> hey folks...
<lufis> i'm not familiar with kde, look around in the prefs
<lufis> gotta restart x, brb
<|neon|> ok thx
<l337ingDisorder> I'm trying to set up ssh for remote console access... I've installed ssh on the server and ssh-client on the client machine, and I can ping the server from the client, but when I try ssh (ip_of_server) it tells me Connection refused. What steps have I missed?
<wastrel> i submitted a bug report about palm sync being broken
<rafaelmf> amor's(from kdetoys) ballon stop work here, anyone can confirm that?
<wastrel> i'm on a thinkpad
<lufis> grrr
<lufis> Why does it always seem like every ubuntu release we take two steps forward and one step back
<lufis> some things are fixed, others broken
<DaSkreech> Reressions suck
<DaSkreech> regressions
<lufis> something as simple as a trackpad works fine one release and is hosed the next
<lufis> makes no sense
<wastrel> i can't believe the pda team hasn't gotten back to me about this yet
<wastrel> well this isn't a release yet
<lufis> yet
<lufis> but i've been living with a broken vert scroll for 3 months now
<lufis> and the release date is this month
<cup0spam> fyi
<cup0spam> anyone who cares
<cup0spam> my problem above was solved with swapping out my optical drive
<wastrel> lufis someone earlier was complaiing about this there's a workaround apparently for inspiron
<lufis> wastrel: i've been googling around
<lufis> sigh.
<wastrel> 23:20 < wgrant> If not, back up your xorg.conf and run http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/input/inputdevices
<wastrel> the if not being "do you have any strange input devices"
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: Hooray!! Finally figured it out. My sound will not break as long as I install KDE 4 WITHOUT installing any of the K apps (like Amarok) that are still on 3.5 ahead of time.
<wastrel> like a wacom tablet or something
<wastrel> ^^ lufis
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: interesting
<lufis> wastrel: ok
<lufis> wastrel: what's this do exactly?
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: Well, I figured that if I installed Kubuntu without installing Amarok separately, that would allow for a cleaner environment that would not break anything, and I was right :p
<wastrel> lufis: not sure, looks like it generates a new xorg.conf file...  i'm not a python coder
<lufis> lol
<lufis> here goes nothin'...
<DaSkreech> bobertdos: How does your sound break?
<burner> my sound is broken too!  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/279478 is my problem :\
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279478 in alsa-driver "alsa sound fades out when headphones are plugged in until you inaudible" [Undecided,New]
<bobertdos> daskreech: Well, upon upgrading to the -5 kernel (persisting in -6), the old startup sound from K 3.5 would play when I logged in, and then I would find my sound deadlocked. I would then kill X, log back in, and everything would be fine.
<lufis> wastrel: no such luck
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> I can play sound now but it's really really low
<wastrel> ah well.
<bobertdos> daskreech: Eventually, I figured this had something to do with having Amarok installed, because Amarok still uses 3.5
<frybye> DaSkreech: the default sound settings when installing intrepid really could be done a bit better imho... loads and loads of ppl fighting to sort out constantly..
<bobertdos> daskreech: The next thing I did was to install Kubuntu and see if the sound would break in there too, it didn't. So thenm for the third time, I reinstalled the OS, built things up again on the Gnome side. Then I thought, "This time, I'll install Kubuntu without installing Amarok first. After doing that, everything works perfectly and nothing breaks.
<frybye> DaSkreech: have you run alsamixer in the rerminal and upped the sliders??
<bobertdos> Now the only other problem I've having is that CUPS appears to be busted.
<frybye> bobertdos: I gave up on Kubuntu and did a clean install of ubuntu/gnome - mainly cos i spent 2 days trying to fix sound in kubuntu with no luck..
<yuriy> hmm, fglrx is not installable here
<DaSkreech> frybye: Yes
<bobertdos> frybye: Well, of course, results will vary from system to system, but this is what worked for me.
<frybye> DaSkreech: and nothing muted...right device etc..
<bobertdos> Has anyone been experiencing malfunctioning CUPS drivers?
<yuriy> anybody using fglrx on intrepid?
<frybye> bobertdos: I must admit i would not know how to install Kubuntu without amarok installing - it is in default right?
<DaSkreech> frybye: Yeah I can hear stuff just you have to turn everything up just to have it be at head boppin level
<bobertdos> frybye: Well yes it is, but I meant that before this point, I had been installing Amarok in Gnome, without Kubuntu. That was essentially the problem.
<frybye> bobertdos: i c
<frybye> DaSkreech: did you check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs to see if it is already being worked on as a bug??
 * bobertdos checks launchpad for CUPS issues
<DaSkreech> nope
<frybye> DaSkreech: that might be the next thing to do... <smile..>
<DaSkreech> Let me figure out if it's a bug first :)
<frybye> searching the bug database to see if listed is prolly one of the quickest ways to see if it is likely to be a bug or..?
<frybye> especially if the datails they give match your own situation -
<DaSkreech> Ah right
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> no xterm bydefault?
<DaSkreech> So what happens when I log in to a failsafe from the GUI?
<CarlFK> how does jockey-gtk know if it should suggest nvidia driver?
<kindofabuzz> i think with nvidia-common, i believe it's a script that "reads" your card
<kindofabuzz> CarlFK, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nvidia-common
<CarlFK> so that's whos to blame
<kindofabuzz> legacy?
<CarlFK> 10de:002d  nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]
<kindofabuzz> waiting on nvidia to put out the legacy driver for intrepid
<CarlFK> not sure really - but the box has issues when i enable whatever jockey suggests - trying to debug now
<kindofabuzz> can you even activate the driver?
<CarlFK> in jocky?
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<CarlFK> good q.  it lets me try, says need to reboot, box reboots, then either hang/reboots before X starts, or says 'x won't start '
<CarlFK> so it does something
<CarlFK> " This package will find obsolete NVIDIA drivers in use, detect the hardware and recommend the most appropriate driver. 	  "
<CarlFK> how can I do that in a shell?
<kindofabuzz>  /shrug
<CarlFK> I want to see this recommend thing
<kindofabuzz> if it's recommending the 96 driver, the 96 doesn't work yet
<kindofabuzz> or the 71 =(
<CarlFK> heh - who let this pass?  vim /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/NvidiaDetector/nvidiadetector.py
<CarlFK> mainly the big chunks of #ed out code at the end
<elfgoh> Would any1 have problems installing the nvidia proprietary driver using restricted driver manager in the latest intrepid beta?
<CarlFK> yes.
<danbh_intrepid> elfgoh: I think only 177 works
<sri> transcode doesn't seem to have been built with mpeg4  codecs anybody else see this/
<CarlFK> there isn't a better way to do this?  p1 = Popen(['dpkg', '--get-selections'], stdout=PIPE)
<elfgoh> CarlFK, danbh_intrepid: tks i think i tried 177.... just saw new kernel updates... will try again n report back
<elfgoh> anyway is there a bug report filed for that already?
<elfgoh> i haven't found any on launchpad
<danbh_intrepid> it seems to be known
<danbh_intrepid> fglrx and the other 2 nvidia drivers dont work with xorg
<kindofabuzz> the legacy drivers don't work in fedora 9 either, waiting on nvidia
<lacostej> Hei. my laptop fails to suspend (works usualy) and I go to the login screen directly (as from a resume). I don't see anything under syslog. Any idea what to test to get more information for a bug report ? can I trigger a suspend manualy ? Should I restart Gnome power manager from the command line with --verbose ?
<mklebel> no XGL in 8.10
<mklebel> ?
<burner> aiglx
<burner> xgl is so old school no?
<td123> xgl is not being developed anymore / switched to a different name :/
<burner> mklebel: can't you do everything you want with aiglx?  /me assumes compiz
<mklebel> well, we used triple monitors with Xgl
<mklebel> compiz recognized it all as 1 big monitor
<mklebel> kind of a hacked way, but it worked great, dragged windows between them all
<mklebel> I actually forgot how I got it to work, but all I want is to drag windows between monitors
<mklebel> aiglx can do that?
<burner> uhh
<burner> that doesn't really require aiglx
<burner> i have two monitors rockin... never tried three, but i assume it works
<burner> you can have multiple monitors with metacity even
<mklebel> once u get to 3, doesn't it get hairy though?
<mklebel> two monitors with xinerama, xrandr?
<burner> got me... i've only maxed out at 2
<mklebel> are you running twin view, or a separate xsession for each monitor?
<burner> twin
<burner> via the nvidia-settings app
<lacostej> so no-one for a suspend issue tips ?
<td123> meh, I just have a large monitor, no need for 2
 * burner likes the multiple maximize since neither compiz or metacity can tile windows
<DaSkreech> burner: Cant it do that expose thing?
<burner> but that goes back when you focus on one windows
<burner> not useful for monitoring more than one window at a time
<erichj> Does anyone know if 8.10 has the newest wacom drivers yet? I tried alpha's 3, 4 and 5 and they were never upgraded.
<gaminggeek> erichj: no :'(
<gaminggeek> they havnt
<gaminggeek> still doesnt work
<erichj> ok, thanks gaminggeek
<gaminggeek> well let me test there was a new kernel today
<gaminggeek> nope still f'ed
<erichj> there was a patch for the kernel submitted last month on the 25th to fix issues with the drivers, but it doesn't appear that anyone from the kernel team has even looked at it
<gaminggeek> erichj: I know its very frustrating\
<erichj> gaminggeek,  not frustrating really. If I am going to have to compile it again though I'm not switching to intrepid.
<gaminggeek> well I hope it gets fixed before release at least
<Peddy> I heard that Intrepid has an encrypted private directory, where can I find this please?
<erichj> so do I. It's the only issue I have ever had with Ubuntu
<gaminggeek> yea tablets have been a PITA
<gaminggeek> and it is almost perfect now :|
<DaSkreech> Ok Have an issue with mplayer
<erichj> Peddy, http://bobbo.me.uk/?p=158
<DaSkreech> I get a green screen on movies
<Peddy> Thanks erichj, I'll Google harder next time :P
<DaSkreech> Well not a full green screen
<DaSkreech> Like a green barcode
<DaSkreech> that flickers
<erichj> DaSkreech, check the rendering mode for mplayer
<DaSkreech> How?
<erichj> right click on the screen and click prefs and then select the video tab
<Peddy> erichj: I get this error when setting up PAM, 'ERROR: / is world writable! Aborthing'. Any idea how to fix that?
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> Right click does nothing
<erichj> Peddy, no, I have no use for an encrypted directory so I never set it up
<erichj> DaSkreech, are you using MPlayer or Movie Player?
 * DaSkreech will assume mplayer
<erichj> it makes a difference
<DaSkreech> I'm running mplayer from the command line
<DaSkreech> Is totem the Movie Player?
<erichj> yes
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah mplayer then
<Lofde_> hows everyone been doing :) ..
<Lofde_> Betas been pretty solid still now since the alpha 6 here for me..
<DaSkreech> mplayer spat in my general direction
<Lofde_> lots of updates yesterday.. saw like 77 push though for me..
<erichj> DaSkreech, try passing '-vo xv' when you launch from command line
<DaSkreech> nope still got the green flash over
<erichj> DaSkreech, what kind of video card?
<DaSkreech> 9600
<DaSkreech> ATI Radeon
<erichj> ok try mplayer -vo xvmc -vc ffmpeg12mc movie.avi
<erichj> replace movie.avi with your movie
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> One word? ffmpeg12mc ?
<erichj> yes
<DaSkreech> The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.
<erichj> ok try mplayer -vo xvmc movie.avi
<erichj> if it doesn't work I am out of ideas
<DaSkreech> If I try to run those last two on a .ogg it crashes
<DaSkreech> THat last one will give m audo but no video on non ogg files
<DaSkreech> me audio
<erichj> ok give me a minute
<DaSkreech> sure
<erichj> DaSkreech, what does 'glxinfo | grep direct'  give you
<DaSkreech> direct rendering: Yes
<erichj> try mplayer -vo x11 movie.avi
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> neat that works
<DaSkreech>  let me try with a .ogg
<dubby1> hey anyone I am attempting to install the package xorg-driver-fglrx and apt-get is telling me there are unmet dependences such as xserver-xorg-core
<dubby1> can someone tell me which repo will have those files?
<erichj> dubby1, sudo apt-get install -f might fix that
<dubby1> nope
<dubby1> looking at it i have xserver-xorg-core installed
<dbglt> ok quick question: update-kde-notifier - are there plans to fix this before release?
<DaSkreech> erichj: Thanks
<erichj> DaSkreech, welcome
<DaSkreech> Not to be a whiner but full screening it makes the video bein a tiny box
<dbglt> specifically, the annoying as hell "you must reboot now" thing, which likes to stay on top, and has no option to get it to go away
<dbglt> other than quit the program
<DaSkreech> be in
<erichj> DaSkreech, do you have compiz running?
<DaSkreech> dbglt: How do you get that I've been trying to get it to toll me o reboot
<DaSkreech> erichj: no but I have compositing effects on for kwin
<dbglt> DaSkreech: install a new kernel (Eg. upgrade) whilst running update-notifier-kde
<dbglt> should appear in system tray
<dbglt> it needs work before it can be released... the gnome version is much nicer
<dubby1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dubby1>   xorg-driver-fglrx: Depends: xserver-xorg-core but it is not going to be installed
<dubby1> E: Broken packages
<dubby1> I get those errors
<freaky[t]> when i tried to upgrade from hardy my laptop stopped booting up so i downloaded the beta CD and reinstalled ;D
<DaSkreech> dbglt: #kubuntu-devel I'm sure they would like your interaction
<dbglt> hrmm
<dbglt> might try hack up a decent version
<dbglt> less annoying anyway
<dbglt> just not sure if there are plans/a new version in the mix
<DaSkreech> That would be the new version and it would make sense to hang out in #kubuntu-devel :)
<fargiolas> hi, any known issue about network manager not remembering wifi passwords?
<elfgoh> Hi my intrepid beta hanged and upon restarting i get dropped to a busybox shell.. i am using wubi.. there is a msg that it can't find host disks.
<elfgoh> any tips on hw to overcome that?
<trandyr> If I have a question, do I just shout it out, or is there some sort of order/line? Sorry, I'm new to this. :-p
<DanaG> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DanaG> So go ahead.
<Leonheart> did ubuntu 8.10 now support sata on 4530?
<Leonheart> I mean did new isata driver is implemented or added
<trandyr> I just installed Ubuntu for the first time (its great, so far...I'm loving it), and I went with 8.1, but I'm having issues with my ATI Radeon HD 3450. It works fine for most things, and I have no problems with it in Win, however I can't enable Visual Effects or use things like Desktop Cube. I'm assuming its because of my GFX card. I installed the latest open-source drivers per synaptic, but no joy. Then, I tried uninstalling them
<trandyr>  and installing the latest ATI-provided drivers, but that also gave me an error message. So I just did a clean boot and am trying it from scratch. Anyone know why thi smight be?
<trandyr> btw, the error message was just: Desktop effects could not be enabled
<DaSkreech> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<DaSkreech> erichj: Ever seen mplayer do that for full screen?
<Leonheart> yeah. tht happen when driver acceleration is not present. e.g stndard VESA only :P
<trandyr> VESA?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> is Ibex going to make my sound card work? ... Intel HDA (mic not working!
<Leonheart> he Video Electronics Standards Association (VESA) is an international body, founded in the late 1980s by NEC Home Electronics and eight other video display adapter manufacturers. The initial goal was to produce a standard for 800x600 SVGA resolution video displays. Since then VESA has issued a number of standards, mostly relating to the function of video peripherals in IBM PC compatible computers...
<DanaG> Whoever designed the 5:4 aspect ratio resolution, 1280x1024, should be slapped.
<trandyr> ohh, okay
<DanaG> People will stretch a CRT set at 1280x1024... and then wonder why things aren't circular.
<DanaG> The answer: 1280x1024 is wrong for a CRT.  1280x960 is what would be correct.
<Leonheart> becoz it will use radian pixel :P
<Leonheart> r, teta
<trandyr> btw, I tried following the instructions on the website and it said: Sorry, the program "jockey-gtk" clsoed unexpectedly...I believe jockey-gtk has something to do with opensource video drivers, right? That was when I tried to go to System\Administration\Hardware Drivers and install the proprietary drivers as it said.
<LSD|Ninja> jockey is the restricted drivers manager
<buddy> anyone have problems with installing xorg-driver-fglrx?
<trandyr> yeah, that's my issue :)
<buddy> trandyr whats it telling you?
<trandyr> I have an ATI Radeon HD 3450, and it won't let me install it
<buddy> It keeps telling me broken packages
<trandyr> that's better than my message
<trandyr> tells me its dependent on a file that's not there...but the file needed is one that the package says it removes
<trandyr> go figure
<crdlb> fglrx is not available in intrepid because it still doesn't support xserver 1.5
<buddy> lol
<trandyr> so then is there another way to get my danged gfx card to work right, so I can use visual effects and such?
<buddy> waite 20 ish days for the next fglrx release ?
<trandyr> lol
<trandyr> I was hoping for something more expedient than that. :-p
<buddy> well they release a new one each month
<buddy> and they have not released this months yet
<trandyr> ok, one more question, then I promise I'm done for now. :-p I'm trying to Force Quit the Hardware Drivers screen, cause it froze up...on the "Processes" list under System Monitor what is it called?
<trandyr> lol...and it unfroze after 10 minutes, right as I hit enter on that message :-p
<trandyr> Thanks all for your time
<trandyr> btw, is there a good beginner primer on ubuntu? Something besides the forums/wiki (ie: something more in a text-book type format). Cause I'm brand new to it.
<zetheroo-ubuntu> will my sound device be working in Ubuntu Ibex? ... I have Intel HDA ..
<Leonheart> wht the diferent beetween gtk and xface?
<DaSkreech> xface?
<Leonheart> yeah. the lite desktop theme enviroment for kubuntu or something...
<Leonheart> Seem tht GTK theme using script generator. Its seems very lite and quik than stupid windows theme
<Leonheart> But i never see the xface system before xD
<DaSkreech> xfce
<DaSkreech> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Leonheart> something like tht. I don't really remember
<Leonheart> I just wanna ask the way xfce do.
<Leonheart> oh. http://www.xfce.org/
<Leonheart> hmm? from the screenshot its look just like normal GTK :?
<crdlb> Leonheart: xfce is written using the gtk+ toolkit
<crdlb> just as Gnome is
<Leonheart> yeah
<DanaG> x..... face?  Nice.  Somebody should make such an app.
<Leonheart> maybe me :P
<Leonheart> wheeehh... I'll use xface name to my game GUI :P
<Leonheart> cool 8-)
<Hobbsee> xjump and such already exist :P
<dbglt> odd. any reason why python-kde4-doc doesn't include the binary pykdedocs anymore?
<Hobbsee> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<anolis> my system is semi broken.. i can't get x to load because my graphics modules need to be recompiled but i can't install kernel-source or linux-headers
<Leonheart> bad :(
<anolis> ya think much?
<anolis> sigh..
<Leonheart> better install new system xD
<anolis> when i try to compile the nvidia drivers for kernel 2.6.27-6-generic it errors and says that im running a xen kernel
<anolis> Leonheart: this system has lasted 4 upgrades.. its not gonna die now :)
<RAOF> anolis: Why aren't you using the packaged drivers?
<RAOF> (Hint: they work)
<RAOF> Or, rather, the've got a patch which fixes them.
<anolis> hmm
<Leonheart> yeah? are u sure RAOF?
<RAOF> Leonheart: * (as long as you've got a card > geforce 4)
<anolis> well i just installed nvidia-glx-177
<Leonheart> becoz ubuntu driver for my NVIDIA card doesn't work for me
<anolis> RAOF: im guessing that i just restart and it works?
<RAOF> anolis: That's the plan, certainly.
<Leonheart> and i can't activate the effect :P
<anolis> ok i will try..
<RAOF> I don't _think_ that your attempt to manually install the drivers will have killed anything :)
<RAOF> Leonheart: What card, and how did you try to enable the drivers?
<Leonheart> its work fine for ubuntu 7.10 but not in 8.04 :P
<RAOF> Support for 8.04 is in #ubuntu; you'll get misleading answers in here!
<Leonheart> just and old card MX4000
<Leonheart> :P
<Leonheart> bad
<RAOF> Well, there are no nvidia drivers for that card that support Intrepid, sadly.
<Leonheart> yeah. but its work for 7.10. odd :(
<Leonheart> I have both MX400 and MX4000 :P
<anolis> didn't work
 * RAOF is guessing you don't actually mean MX4000, becasue there's no such card :)
<RAOF> anolis: And by "didn't work" you mean...
<RAOF> Oooh!
<RAOF> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<RAOF> :)
<Leonheart> heya. its true geforce MX4000 256MB
<anolis> RAOF: by didn't work i mean it didn't load the modules nvidia or nv into the running kernel
<RAOF> anolis: Hm.  Try running "sudo invoke-rc.d dkms_autoinstaller start"
<RAOF> That should build you a kernel module.
<RAOF> Alternatively, reinstall the nvidia-177-kernel-source package.
<Leonheart> see http://www.nvidia.com/page/geforce4mx.html
<Leonheart> its true. i'm not lie
<Leonheart> With the GeForce4 MX and GeForce MX 4000 graphics processing units (GPUs), NVIDIA provides a new level of cost-effective, high-performance graphics to the ...
<anolis> thank you that seemed to work
<Leonheart> ups. sorry, i just miss the size. its 128MB only :P. the 256MB is my new one :P
<anolis> exit
<anolis> oops
<Leonheart> what nvidia card u have anolis?
<RAOF> Leonheart: Sure you don't mean the MX 440?
<jimmy_birer> ubuntu hardy hardcore
<jimmy_birer> breezy breast
<jimmy_birer> edgy eatcdick
<jimmy_birer> fuck ubuntu
<RAOF> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<jimmy_birer> mandriav roks
<jimmy_birer> ubottu my fucked wife
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my fucked wife
<jimmy_birer> hahaha
<jimmy_birer> read the ubottus quote
<jimmy_birer> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<jimmy_birer> !ops
<jimmy_birer> !pos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pos
<bugabundo_work> will some one teatch jimmy_birer some # manners?
<Leonheart> RAOF: the case write MX 4000 and yes. in windows its write MX 4000 driver
<bugabundo_work> thank you ikonia
<Leonheart> my oldest is MX400
<ikonia> apologies for being slow
<Leonheart> and this one is MX4000
<RAOF> Not that slow :)
<bugabundo_work> I don't what goes on this guys minds!
<bugabundo_work> I guess they just want to have their 5 secs of fame or something
<bugabundo_work> or getting some other guy IP banned! lol
<Leonheart> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/230624
<Leonheart> I am using Kubuntu 8.04 on a desktop with the nvidia driver/kernel module. ... product: NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] vendor: nVidia Corporation physical id: 0 ...
<Leonheart> so don't belive if MX 4000 is exist? :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230624 in xorg "logout crash kubuntu 8.10 (kde3) lifebook S7010" [Undecided,New]
<RAOF> Leonheart: Your card is strange; I've never heard of the MX 4000 before :)
<RAOF> Leonheart: Heh. http://www.nvidia.com/page/geforce4mx.html :)
<ikonia> Leonheart1: you may want to try the older nvidia-glx packages such as glx-legacy for that card
<ikonia> I know legacy is not meant for the GF cards
<freaky[t]> those new desktop effects for intrepid are cool. it's just theres still no effect for maximizing/windowing windows
<dns53> i wish they had the fish inside the cube but no one seems to want to maintain it
<ikonia> freaky[t]: which new effects ?
<freaky[t]> ikonia: well there are some new effects
<welshman> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<ikonia> can you be specific, I'm interested
<freaky[t]> ikonia: umm, i can't remember i just tried them out though
<elmargol> Someone knows if the new nvidia drivers will be included in the final version?
<welshman> if they exist why not
<elmargol> welshman: well the repositories are frozen
<welshman> problem is they dont exist
<welshman> for xorg 7.4 that is
<elmargol> welshman: i can not follow you
<welshman> well, speaking for ati, there are no drivers for xorg 7.4
<welshman> 77 updates this morning, ooo thanks :)
<Leonheart1> ikonia: I download the update package now :P
<elmargol> bug #275098
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275098 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Packaging request, please upgrade to ver 177.80" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275098
<elmargol> only morrons buy ATI
<Leonheart1> :P
<welshman> I though those drivers were ok, someone was in here the other day and said they were working
<freaky[t]> what package should i install for mp3 etc. like the restricted-extras package what was it called again
<freaky[t]> ?
<welshman> I am a morron, thanks
<welshman> do you have many friends?
<Leonheart1> me too xD
<elmargol> welshman: 2 on facebook :D
<freaky[t]> the effects jump for me :(
<freaky[t]> how can i test if the nvidia driver is working?
<welshman> try compiz I suppose
<Leonheart1> there should checked [enabled] on driver tool :P
<freaky[t]> yea it says it's in use
<freaky[t]> ok cool thanks
<welshman> the word gloat comes to mind
<freaky[t]> is anyone here using yakuake?
<Leonheart1> ubottu: Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<freaky[t]> i cant decide on how large i want the window lol
<Leonheart1> !yakuake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake
<freaky[t]> it's a application which uses konsole and you can press (per default) f12 and a console comes from the top of your screen down
<zniavre> hello / bonjour
<welshman> ça va
<Leonheart1> I'm agreed with ubottu
<zniavre> this new feature for totem (bbc contents) is only available for uk people ?
<welshman> probably
<welshman> for certain things I guess
<welshman> I live in France and there are some things I cannot view even in Vista
<Leonheart1> :P
<zniavre> ok thank you (merci)
<welshman> avec plasiar
<Leonheart1> make ur own OS then "France OS"
<welshman> I could use Tor and make the bbc think I am from the UK I suppose
<zniavre> kind of proxy stuff ?
<welshman> although I bet they are wise to that
<welshman> boo
<dns53> eek
<zniavre> :o)
<Leonheart1> oh nooo
<welshman> system restart required
<Leonheart1> yay
<huwshimi_> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a laptop, however it can not load x when booting into install. The laptop has an intel chipset. Any way I can get to the install screen?
<Leonheart1> there must be some device error
<Leonheart1> brb
<welshman> have you tried the alternate iso, if there is one
<huwshimi_> welshman: Not yet. I was hoping to save another download :)
<gnomefreak> huwshimi_: did you atleast see the usplash screen?
<huwshimi_> gnomefreak: yes.
<welshman> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/
<gnomefreak> huwshimi_: but no login screen?
<welshman> login?  Have you installed?
<huwshimi_> welshman is right, i'm still trying to install it
<gnomefreak> welshman: from his comment he has it installed but can get X on first boot
<gnomefreak> oh
<welshman> might just be resolution?
<gnomefreak> i took "however it can not load x when booting into  install.
<gnomefreak> " as an installed system
<huwshimi_> sorry I wasn't very clear
<welshman> your sacked
<gnomefreak> huwshimi_: download the alternate ISO and see if it helps.
<huwshimi_> gnomefreak: Yeah I think I'll just have to do that
<huwshimi_> maybe somethings up with the intel drivers on that live cd
<welshman> Does Hardy work on it?
<huwshimi_> I haven't tried that
<welshman> ah
<gnomefreak> huwshimi_: when you do check the md5sum with the command md5sum bleh-bleh.iso   replace bleh bleh with name of iso. and compare it to the md5 on the download site. than burn at lowest speed possible
<gnomefreak> huwshimi_: as far as i know intel works fine ok desktop iso but i havent tried it with intel chips other than processor
<huwshimi_> gnomefreak: I checked the current disk, and it's fine (I've also used this disk to install on another machine)
<freaky[t]> when is intrepid going to be released?
<gnomefreak> than its most likely the set up or ram.
<gnomefreak> freaky[t]: around the 30th
<gnomefreak> on doesnt mean the same everywhere
<Leonheart1> freaky[t]: like it say 22 days countdown
 * gnomefreak is gonna regret this next move im about to do :(
<dns53> as long as it's 23:59 on on the 30th in Hawaii it's on time
<Leonheart1> but maybe take 1-2 week after countdown over :P
<gnomefreak> all depends on the results of the final release installer or major bugs aka blocking bugs
<freaky[t]> ok cool :D
<gnomefreak> what are the chances of GPG support on default evolution (without plugins)
<RAOF> gnomefreak: Pretty good?
<RAOF> Also known as: works for me.
<gnomefreak> RAOF: not sure yet ;)
<gnomefreak> testing atm
<gnomefreak> dns53: more than likely around midnight UTC time
<peter771> I tried the live cd yesterday and there were no ethernet drivers, has this been fixed in the daily build?
<gnomefreak> peter771: for intel nic card?
<ikonia> peter771: there are ethernet drivers
<Leonheart1> if there is no driver for ubuntu. the only way is use windows driver wrapper
<gnomefreak> oh well smoke break while updates finish
<peter771> ikonia, so is that just the livecd which has the disabled ethernet and it will be fixed once I update?
<ikonia> peter771 the livecd has not disabled ethernet
<Leonheart1> yes
<Leonheart1> its full feature
<Leonheart1> <but use ram drive> Bad
<peter771> ikonia, my ethernet wasn't detected!
<mifritscher> peter771: a intel card= then it could be that the driver is disabled
<peter771> it is an intel ethernet card
<peter771> has an update been released to fix it though?
<mifritscher> ok, its driver is disabled atm because of severe problems
<mifritscher> I think there is an update, but I don't know if the fix are on current live-cds
<mifritscher> *is
<mifritscher> but I'm away now, bye
<peter771> I'll probably wait until stable or just stick with gutsy
<Turms> Lynoure: a couple of weeks ago you showed an interest to my problems with kernel 2.6.27, you can see here the bug bug i've filed and my request to close it
<Turms> bug 272896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272896 in linux "intrepid - after upgrade to kernel 2.6.27 i cannot upgrade nor i can navigate internet" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272896
<ikonia> peanutb: %100 wait until stable
<ikonia> oops
<mnemoc> hi, does the NetworkManager has an IRC channel somewhere?
<mnemoc> or better, does anyone know how to add new mobile broadband providers to the list?
<Turms> mnemoc: just uninstall it and use the good old /etcnetwork/interfaces :-D
<Turms> * /etc/network/interfaces :-D
<mnemoc> Turms: If I would want to hack I wouldn't be using ubuntu ;-)
<Turms> mnemoc: well i do not think playing with /etc/network/interfaces can be considered as hacking :-D
<mnemoc> Turms: true :p
<Turms> ;-)
<IntuitiveNipple> mnemoc: Add it to /usr/share/mobile-broadband-provider-info/serviceproviders.xml (and post a bug against mobile-broadband-provider-info with the same info so it can bed added to the core package)
<mnemoc> IntuitiveNipple: thanks!
<Nubae> anyone manage to get cdemu working on intrepid?
<Haegin> hi, where can i find the default keyring evolution suddenly wants to use and how do i set the passphrase?
<mnemoc> IntuitiveNipple: worked perfect! 3G connectivity using a nokia e71 =) I'll file the "bug" including the data of my provider
<IntuitiveNipple> mnemoc: thanks
<mnemoc> but the speedtest costed me 2 euros :\
<TheInfinity> :o
<mnemoc> IntuitiveNipple: "mobile-broadband-provider-info does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker." :(
<IntuitiveNipple> mnemoc: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mobile-broadband-provider-info
<mnemoc> IntuitiveNipple: thanks :)
<mnemoc> IntuitiveNipple: someelse had filed it too.... #277455
<IntuitiveNipple> :)
<pwuertz> hi... do you know these "Application problem" "Sorry, the program closed unexpectedly" popups? which part of ubuntu is responsible for showing me these?
<pwuertz> and how do I get rid of it
<CapaH> Ubuntu Intrepid will not boot. Whenever I boot my computer it stalls continually and I have to hit enter repeatedly to get it to boot up. I basically have to hold the enter key down for the 'loading' bar to move and for Ubuntu/Kubuntu to load. Does anyone have any ideas?
<void^> boot without splash, and without quiet?
<Under_Wraps> hi
<Under_Wraps> I'm trying to follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Under_Wraps> the 'distribution upgrade' - step 7 disappears
<Under_Wraps> http://paste.debian.net/18768/
<Under_Wraps> the output from my konsole
<Under_Wraps> what am I doing wrong?
<dns53> i think it is a bug with your mirror or ubuntu
<nhorning> hello?
<dns53> hey
<nhorning> I need help with network manager in ibex
<Hobbsee> hmm.  apparently we don't automatically blacklist the pc module.
<Under_Wraps> I've also tried the Kubuntu alpha 6 CD, which fails with a busybox error ".... ata3 .... erro=-16"
<nhorning> I can't get online with my ibex upgrade, so I'm on a hardy live cd now
<nhorning> can I downgrade the network manager using this live cd?
<dns53> using the alternate install yes
<nhorning> huh?
<nhorning> was that a response to me?
<dns53> well if you have an alternate cd with an older version of network manager you could install that older .deb
<nhorning> yes, I have a hardy live cd
<nhorning> so I can use that?
<nhorning> anything I should know to do?
<dns53> not a live cd, an alternate/server install as that has the raw debs
<nhorning> I don't have that
<dns53> you have an intel card? there is a kernel bug that will brick intel cards
<nhorning> all intel cards?
<Hobbsee> no,j ust a specific one.
<Hobbsee> and it got fixed post-beta.
<nhorning> so it's fixed now?
<Hobbsee> and if you have network access, you can chroot into the system, from the live cd, then install whatever versionsof things you like.
<Hobbsee> nhorning: has been for ages.
<nhorning> well I haven't been able to get online for ages
<dns53> yeah chrooting may be an option
<nhorning> so I'm on the live cd
<nhorning> tell me more about this chrooting thing please
<nhorning> that sounds like the ticked
<nhorning> err ticket
<Haegin> hi, where can i find the default keyring evolution suddenly wants to use and how do i set the passphrase?
<nhorning> I think I needed to wait about one more day before I upgraded
<Hobbsee> nhorning: mount the / partition of your borked system, run sudo chroot /wherever/you/mounted/it.   You'll then be in a root console
<linny> anyone here use a miezu media player with ubuntu ?
<Hobbsee> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<dns53> boot into the live cd, mount your root partition, ie /media/normalroot, sudo chroot /media/normalroot, you can then sudo apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> hmm.  that's not so helpful.
<nhorning> ok, I'm root
<nhorning> now what?
<dns53> you basically get a terminal window that acts as if it's under the root directory so you can do anything you normally would do if you had booted into that install
<nhorning> yes, great
<nhorning> I'm root
<nhorning> so now what command to I type to get my system updated
<nhorning> is it update-manager ?
<dns53> you as root under your installed system or your lived cd?
<nhorning> yes
<nhorning> err my installed system
<nhorning> I typed sudo chroot /media/disk
<dns53> i prefer apt from a command line, type apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade, aptude and update-manager will also work
<nhorning> typing update manager will also work?
<dns53> the program is update-manager
<nhorning> hmm, said couldn't open dislplay
<dns53> use apt-get or aptitude then
<nhorning> so apt-get update
<nhorning> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<dns53> yes
<nhorning> Ok, it's doing stuff
<nhorning> method http has died unexpectedly
<nhorning> do I need to find a cafe with a more consistant connection?
<dns53> keep retrying it a few times, it will resume downloads
<nhorning> well, my connections at 10 percent
<nhorning> it says could not set non-blocking flag Bad file descriptor E: Methond http has died unexpectedly
<dns53> if you are at a cafe perhaps you need to login or something
<nhorning> I'm on my laptop at a cafe
<nhorning> of course, I just found out they don't own the wireless I was useing
<nhorning> so now theirs a password on the fast one...
<nhorning> anyway, iv'e automatically connected to one next door
<nhorning> and it's at 10 percent
<nhorning> so, when it says :  Ign http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security/main Translation-en_US
<nhorning> 96% [Working]FATAL -> Could not set non-blocking flag Bad file descriptor
<nhorning> E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<nhorning> root@ubuntu:/#
<nhorning> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security/main Translation-en_US
<nhorning> 96% [Working]FATAL -> Could not set non-blocking flag Bad file descriptor
<nhorning> E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<nhorning> is that my net connection or the command I'm typing?
<nhorning> that's the problem?
<nhorning> hmm, aptitude did the same thing
<nhorning> Fatal -> could not set non-blocking flag bad file descriptor
<nhorning> any ideas?
<dns53> ether your net connection or you have something wrong with your ubuntu partition
<Hobbsee> does google say anything interesting about it?
<nhorning> well, yeah there's something wrong with it
<nhorning> my network card doesn't work on it
<nhorning> hey, I tried the google search first
<nhorning> oh
<nhorning> you mean the error...
<dns53> unmount it and run fsck
<nhorning> fsck
<nhorning> what does that do?
<dns53> file system check
<nhorning> anything that would hose me?
<Hobbsee> yes, the error :)
<dns53> it will prompt if it is going to do anything
<nhorning> ok, I'll do that google search first
<nhorning> well, a bunch of threads are coming up in the forums
<nhorning> and most are tell me to check network connecton related stuff
<nhorning> ok
<nhorning> can I use the hardy live cd to install the old network manager on it?
<nhorning> I think I really just need to get the internetworking
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> don't mix release packages
<nhorning> hmm
<nhorning> ok, I'm going to install some securty fixes for my live cd session
<nhorning> and then try again
<nhorning> dang it
<nhorning> it's going at 23 k a second
<nhorning> I'm going to find a better wifi
<nhorning> and come back
<dns53> one thing about using alpha/beta versions of ubuntu is you download an awful lot of large updates
<baffle> I really hope someone looks at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/263211 -- It happens on all my Intrepid machines, and imho is a release blocker.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263211 in xorg "apps-wont-open-due-to-maximum-clients-reached-error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<remu> Hey everyone, does anyone here have experience with the IDT Audo Codec: HD71Bxx?
<mirco> Hi all, I've installed 8.10 but can't get it to show the german l10... And yes I've all language-packs installed and in /etc/default/locale I've set LANG=de_DE.utf-8!!! pls help
<mirco> ATM I realized that OOo uses the language-pack ... unusual!
<remu> hey guys, I have a question about irqpoll
<nhorning> ok
<nhorning> I'm back with a better internet connection
<nhorning> I'm still trying to update ibex using chroot from the live cd
<nhorning> shouldn't I have to enter in my installed password at some point if I'm doing that?
<nhorning> hello?
<nhorning> anybody listening?
<jmworx> It seems like Intrepid is shipping Speex version 1.2beta4
<nhorning> hey there
<jmworx> the only problem is that there's no such thing as a 1.2beta4 release
<nhorning> I installed ibex to early
<nhorning> and my network card is broken
<nhorning> I'm on the live cd
<nhorning> err hardy live cd
<nhorning> trying to fix my beta installation
<nhorning> can anyone help?
<dany_21a_> nhorning: what network card to you have?
<nhorning> It's an intel
<nhorning> but i'm not sure which one
<nhorning> I don't have device manager installed on the live session
<remu>  I was having problems with my sound, so I added irqpoll as a kernel option which solved my sound issues, but it seems to make the system less responsive, especially the touchpad. Does anyone know if it is possible to apply the irqpoll only to the soundcard?
<dany_21a_> ouch... might be you suffered from that: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11382
<dany_21a_> nhorning: ^
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 11382 in Network "e1000e: 2.6.27-rc1 corrupts EEPROM/NVM" [Normal,Closed: code_fix]
<nhorning> maybe
<nhorning> but their's a fix out now?
<dany_21a_> fix in the sens of: i does not happen any more, but if you erased you EEPROM this might be harder to recover
<dany_21a_> you have to google for it
<dany_21a_> *i=it
<nhorning> the driver was blacklisted
<nhorning> oh
<nhorning> and my card is working on the live cd
<nhorning> so that's not what happend
<nhorning> but I need to update the ibex beta through my hardy live session
<nhorning> I need help with that
<dany_21a_> to you have mounted the / of the ibex in any directory?
<nhorning> yes
<nhorning> I have it mounted at /media/disk
<dany_21a_> try on a console to chroot into that (as root), sudo chroot /media/disk
<nhorning> I have
<nhorning> and then I typed in apt-get update
<dany_21a_> okay
<nhorning> but it's saying fatal -> Could not set non-blocking flag Bad file descriptor
<dany_21a_> what filesystem is the ibex partition?
<nhorning> it's a stand alone installation
<nhorning> so I assume it's the same file system
<dany_21a_> paste here the relavant line of the mount command (out of the chroot)
<dany_21a_> (ie... enter just mount)
<nhorning> what mount command?
<dany_21a_> "mount"
<nhorning> it started out mounted
<dany_21a_> just enter "mount" without any params
<remu> hey guys, I just ran update manager, and I clicked on the "Partial Upgrade" thing it popped up, it ran the distro upgrade, however, now it has been sitting at "clean up" for 5-10 minutes, is this normal?
<remu> I have to shut my computer in like 10 minutes to get to class....what should I do?
<nhorning> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<nhorning> is that relivant?
<dany_21a_> nhorning: why is that mounted on /
<nhorning> it's the first line
<dany_21a_> are you in the chroot?
<nhorning> I think so
<dany_21a_> open a new console and post the mount which shows who is mounted to /meda/disk
<mirco> remu: you could use lsof to check if there are file's open in /var/cache/apt/archives...
<remu> mirco: when I type lsof, a LONG list scrolls by fast
<nhorning> /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<mirco> lsof | grep /var...
<nhorning> hazza
<nhorning> h
<remu> mirco lsof | grep /var/cache/apt doesnt show anything
<nhorning> so you saw that?
<remu> lsof | grep /var gave alot, but those seemed to include stuff from xchat
<nhorning> looks like it's ext3
<mirco> ps -ax |grep apt
<dany_21a_> nhorning: than try to umount it (must extit chroot for that) and fsck it
<remu> mirco: Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<remu>  5244 ?        Ss     0:00 avahi-daemon: running [umer-laptop.local]
<remu> 12361 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep apt
<nhorning> cannot unmount volume
<nhorning> error writing /etc/mtab.tmp: No space left on device
<nhorning> i was trying to install security updates....
<nhorning> how do I clear off my fuse deamon?
<dany_21a_> security updates in the LiveCD session?
<nhorning> yeah
<dany_21a_> if so, restart the system with the liveCd
<nhorning> oops
<nhorning> really?
<nhorning> I have too?
<dany_21a_> its the easiest way... you could try to empty /var/cache/apt/....
<nhorning> I would prefer that..
<nhorning> how do I do that?
<remu> so, do you think I could ctrl+c the distro upgrade?
<remu> its still stuck at the exact same position on the cleanup stage
<dany_21a_> remu: try to kill the ldconfig process (dont know the actual name)
<remu> "update-intramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-6-generic"
<dany_21a_> remu: look "pstree" or "top"
<elwood> hi guys
<dany_21a_> nhorning: reboot if unsure
<elwood> i want to check a bug with radeon and xorg
<remu> dany_21a, how do I do that?
<remu> I mean, where do I look for it, and how do I kill it?
<remu> Can I do that from the system monitor?
<mirco> remu: if aptitude would be running there must be a process in the ps -ax output...
<elwood> upgrading to beta give me this : (EE) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS returned 8 Grey Levels
<elwood> i have to reporto on launchpad?
<remu> mirco: umer@umer-laptop:~$ ps -ax | grep apt
<remu> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<remu>  5244 ?        Ss     0:00 avahi-daemon: running [umer-laptop.local]
<remu> 12399 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep apt
<mirco> I've seen it before, and "grep apt" is only what you used for filtering...
<mirco> Have you killed your ldconfig proc. as dany_21a told you?
<remu> I don't know how to do that?
<nhorning> ok
<remu> I was looking in System Monitor under processes for pstree or top
<remu> or something like that
<remu> but i didnt find anything
<wtgee> Hello, how do I disable the trackpad in Ibex?  I don't see it in the Mouse seetings
<dany_21a_> remu:  try to enter "pstree" in a console
<dany_21a_> ans see which processes the apt-get has spawn
<Ibrahim> hello , I have just try to install intrepid on my dell inspiron 6400 but boot process hang after splash screen appeared. I can do nothing after that.. Any suggestion?
<elwood> Ibrahim: press F2 and look when it hold
<elwood> Ibrahim: press F2 and look when it holds
<Ibrahim> ok I will just a minute..
<remu> dany_21a_, nothing for apt-get or aptitude
<mifritscher> hi
<remu> well, now i have to go, im just going to shut down and hope for the best
<Nhorning> ok
<Nhorning> rebooted
<Nhorning> what was that command again?
<Nhorning> fdsk ?
<Nhorning> fdsk hd01?
<Nhorning> ?
<dany_21a_> mount it
<Nhorning> mount it?
<dany_21a_> sudo fsck /dev/sda
<dany_21a_> umount it, sry
<Nhorning> it's unmounted
<wtgee> dany_21a_: I believe those were 3 steps:  mount it, 'sudo fsck /dev/sda', unmount it
<piquadrat> Hi! I just bought a new laptop (ThinkPad T400) and happily installed ubuntu on it. Hardy wasn't so happy about all the new hardware, so I upgraded to intrepid. Everything works, except that the intel 4500HD seems quite slow. glxgears has ~250 FPS, desktop effekts work but are quite slow. Is this normal?
<Nhorning> /dev/sda1: clean, 159641/2351104 files, 7637978/9389984 blocks
<elwood> piquadrat: the beta?
<dany_21a_> wtgee: no... the partion should be umounted!
<jdb2> I've been trying to fix my broken upgrade to 8.10 but now am at a loss as to what to do. In a nutshell, I followed the instructions on www.kubuntu.org for upgrading to 8.10 beta via the Internet. Unfortunately, about 30% through the install, after numerous pop-ups complaining of dependency problems, the upgrade hung at "Preparing bash" -- I had to kill it.
<dany_21a_> Nhorning: sorry, /dev/sda1 not sda
<piquadrat> elwood: I upgraded from hardy to intrepid with update-manager (or whatever its name is), so it should be more or less beta, yes
<jdb2> So now I have a broken system, with no GUI, and a partially functioning command line
<jdb2> I tried 'apt-get -f dist-upgrade' but that only results in the infamous error "E: Internal error. Could not perform immediate configuration (1) on libc6"
<jdb2> there is a bug report associated with this error
<dany_21a_> Nhorning: and try adding "-f" bevor /dev/sda1
<jdb2> with a link to a supposed solution in the forums
<elwood> piquadrat: i have an ati which has similar problem with an X1300. which driver are you using?
<wtgee> dany_21a: Yeah, sorry, wasn't thinking
<jdb2> tried it, still get the same error
 * wtgee goes to get morning coffee
<Nhorning> do the fsck?
<Nhorning> ok
<Nhorning> ok, it says pass1: checking inoddes, blocks, and sizes
<Nhorning> does this take a while?
<Nhorning> cause I might get kicked out of this cafe...
<piquadrat> elwood: I suppose its xserver-xorg-video-intel 2.4.1 or something like that
<jdb2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653177
<elwood> piquadrat: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<jdb2> the fix doesn't work
<mvo> jdb2: could you please file a bug and attach the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/* to the bugreport?
<mklebel> in nvidia-settings, when I try and Save to X configuration file, it crashes, is there anyways I can get it to print out so I can copy paste it?
<Nhorning> should I be seeing a progress bar or anything?
<Nhorning> I just have a flashing cursor
<piquadrat> elwood: nothing interesting in there, also not for WW
<Nhorning> ok, checking directory structure
<Nhorning> /dev/sda1: 159641/2351104 files (4.7% non-contiguous), 7637978/9389984 blocks
<Nhorning> that doesn't sound good
<Nhorning> ?
<elwood> piquadrat: so i have no idea, sorry.
<Nhorning> so, does that help?
<piquadrat> elwood: I guess the hardware is still a bit to new... I hope the intel guys will optimize it a little in the next few months :)
<elwood> piquadrat: yes they are doing a good job
<Nhorning> hey, I have to go can you give me an answer before I leave
<Nhorning> hey, they are going to get angry at me...
<Nhorning> did you see what I returned?
<dany_21a_> sry..not always in front of chat, fsck looks okay
<Nhorning> ok
<dany_21a_> that not-continoous is just a kind of fragmentation
<Nhorning> so I try again later than?
<Nhorning> ok
<Nhorning> i'll start again tomorrow
<wastrel> anyone sync palm with their intrepid?
<wastrel> sync is broken for moi
<mklebel> any fix for the nvidia-settings crash file saving to x?
<mklebel> while* saving to X i mean
<b3nw> i've installed the xubuntu beta and in firefox i've changed all content to ask me what to do when I click on a multimedia link, yet none of these options seem to take affect. Any suggestions on how to fix OR what package I would file a bug on?
<wastrel> b3nw: what happens instead?
<ali1234> hi. after today's updates network manager says i am offline. but i am online. firefox starts in "offline" mode and pidgin won't go connect at all...
<danbh_intrepid> ali1234: I have the same problem
<ali1234> danbh_intrepid: have you manually edited network.conf?
<danbh_intrepid> ali1234: pidgin will connect if you disable and re-enable
<danbh_intrepid> ali1234: no, I havent, what should I do?
<ali1234> danbh_intrepid: oh i just wondered, because i have, thought maybe i had caused it
<b3nw> wastrel - sorry, the totem-plugin plays inside of firefox
<ali1234> i guess we just have to wait for a fix :)
<danbh_intrepid> ali1234: no, it was definitely the NM update
<ali1234> danbh_intrepid: yes, but the update will not replace files that are user modified... so i thought maybe that was it
<danbh_intrepid> ali1234: what network drivers are you using?
<ali1234> um... e1000 (not e1000e)
<ali1234> i also edited some of the files to make usbnet work properly... but i am not using that at the moment
<danbh_intrepid> ali1234: so its an intel gigabit ethernet?
<DanaG> For some reason, my NetworkManager shows an "ifupdown (br0)" interface.
<ali1234> danbh_intrepid: to be honest i have no idea... but i guess so yeah
<danbh_intrepid> ali1234: its not wifi, and its not ath9k
<ali1234> danbh_intrepid: it's ethernet, yes
<danbh_intrepid> ali1234: do you configure through the interfaces file?
<ali1234> danbh_intrepid: i have never configured it. it is still on dhcp as the installer sets it up
<danbh_intrepid> ali1234: mk, then its a NM bug
<ali1234> however i have edited the interfaces file to add usb0 settings
<cwillu> update-manager hangs after partial update, no dpkg or apt processes active.   Anyone run into this?
<cwillu> updates themselves seem to have applied fine
<cwillu> happened twice now
<cwillu> regular updates apply fine
<ali1234> yes i have seen that
<ali1234> cwillu: ^
<mvo> cwillu: is it currently hanging? can you strace it?
<mvo> cwillu: does it help if you expand the terminal, press a key or move the mouse inside the terminal window?
<cwillu> mvo, already killed it, I'll strace it next time (assuming...).  Expanding the terminal, hitting keys, etc, doesn't bring it back
<mvo> Cwiiis: and it hangs when its supposed to be finished? or in the middle of some operation?
<mvo> Cwiiis: (intrepid, right?)
<cwillu> yep, on 'cleaning up'
<Cwiiis> cwillu != Cwiiis
 * cwillu pokes Cwiiis with a stick
<underwraps_2K> how do I upgrade Kubuntu from a fresh install of 7.04 to 8.10 beta?
<cwillu> mvo, progress bar is full, it just never comes back
<cwillu> underwraps_2K, upgrade to 7.10, then 8.04
<mvo> cwillu: ok, thanks. if you get into that situation again, please ping me and/or strace it :)
<cwillu> underwraps_2K, or backup your home directory, wipe and reinstall, and restore your home dir
<ali1234> mvo: yes, for me it also hung on cleaning up, full process bar. on two machines today. one upgraded from 8.04 and one fresh install. i started both updating at the same time
 * cwillu adds a stickynote to his desk with mvo's name
<underwraps_2K> oops, I should have said 7.10 - Gutsy, and my home is a separate partition
<cwillu> underwraps_2K, k, but it's the same answer :p  Upgrade to 8.04, then 8.10, or wipe 7.10, and install 8.10 fresh
<underwraps_2K> so I use Adept to do a full upgrade, from 7.10 to 8.04 and again 8.04 to 8.10
<cwillu> whatever the normal process is for a kubuntu distro upgrade
<underwraps_2K> excellent news, thank you :)
<mvo> ali1234: thanks, a strace would be interessting here too. did it actually o some cleanup before it was hanging? could you sent me the upgrade logs please (/var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log specificially) of the release upgrade?
<wastrel> anyone using intrepid to sync palm os devices?  sync is broken for me
<ali1234> mvo: i'm not sure... what does clean up actually do?
<cwillu> mvo, http://nokia.cwillu.com/main.log
<mvo> ali1234: on a full release upgrade it will remove obsolete package and old kernels etc
<mvo> cwillu: thanks for the log! did a dialog with "remove obsolete packages" appear before the hang?
<cwillu> mvo, yes, I clicked yes to that
<cwillu> mvo, iirc, there was only one package listed
<cwillu> a python binding for ... something
<mvo> cwillu: ok, and then did it remove that or did nothing happen?
<cwillu> mvo, it did
<ali1234> mvo: my laptop with fresh install has no main.log, and on my desktop the log seems to be from a few weeks ago when i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 (which worked ok)
<mvo> ali1234: ok, thanks
<mvo> cwillu: thanks - the log is inconclusive unfortunately, the hang is there, but its not clear where exactly it is happening :/
<cwillu> mvo, I'll ping you if it happens again
<mvo> thanks cwillu
<Unksi> is there a way to receive text messages with a huawei usb 3g modem?
<ali1234> Unksi: SMS messages are usually received through an extension to the AT command set so if you have a serial device through which you can send AT commands to your modem, it shoudl work with eg. smstools
<ibrahim> hello I have installed intrepid on my laptop, I am using mobility radeon x1400 graphic card. I cannot play videos even I have installed related codecs. the player is crashing in a second.
<Unksi> ali1234: ok will check that out, thanks :)
<ibrahim> nothing??
<Ayabara> See I get an nvidia update today. Is that the official release, and will it give me better kde4-performance without any tweaks?
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<test_> Hi there people... after some time, my last update has break things in my install, thus I want to move to a new version, so, now it is beta
<underwraps_2K> ibrahim: this might be applicable http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta#X.Org%207.4
<test_> if I donwload and install it, I need to download it again in a month or so?
<underwraps_2K> ibrahim: then again it might not
<Pici> test_: look what ubottu just said.
<test_> a yes, Im reading it
<test_> only I was writing hehe
<test_> thanks also othere little question
<trisinger> anyone have an idea how i can get around XGL server being removed from intrepid
<trisinger> i have a triple monitor setup with compiz enabled
<Oli```> Woo new nvidia driver!
<test_> if I want to install the packages that I have in my breaked installation, how I will do that? I dont remember the name of all things I installed
<Ayabara> Pici: was that not-final for me?
<Pici> Ayabara: No, it was for test_.
<trisinger> i used the underlying xinerama libs in XGL server to bind the screens together and still have compix enabled
<Ayabara> Pici: good :)
<trisinger> i would rather avoid trying to build xglserver with deprecated libs
<test_> is nvidia for 8600 for laptop already there I guess?
<BenHoltz> Hey guys, I have gotten the latest update for compiz and it has not fixed my issue, "Desktop effects cannot be enabled."  any ideas?
<wastrel> you need hardware drivers
<wastrel> for your video card
<BenHoltz> I have an intel chipset
<BenHoltz> wastrel: I'll go look for some info on that.  Thanks!
<trisinger> BenHoltz you need to run compiz from command line and see what it says there for an error
<trisinger> Ben Holtz also run: glxinfo |grep direct
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi there, do you also find that audio input is unreliable under intrepid? When I have to use skype I never can bet it will work next time
<Le-Chuck_ITA> also I can never record from gnome-sound-recorder, it hangs
<rmn> well, something certainly is fishy about the sound.  yesterday (or was it two days ago?) sound suddenly just died and got replaced with a sound-frame being repeated for ever, even after logging out and killing the x-server.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I stand corrected: it's skype that is not working
<Le-Chuck_ITA> rmn: that also happened to me but the system was completely deadlock
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gnome-sound-recorder works
<trisinger> pulse audio is being integrated further
<trisinger> is skype using that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> for output yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> for input I tried everything
<trisinger> else there is a pulse asuio plugin to try and handle alsa
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sometimes it works sometimes not
<Le-Chuck_ITA> there is pulseaudio support in skype, yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> now it works :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> same setup, the only difference is that I first recorded a sample from gnome-sound-recorder...
<rmn>  /reboot
<Le-Chuck_ITA> there's crazy people in this world
<BenHoltz> can someone help me figure out my problem with intel drivers and compiz,?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BenHoltz: what's the problem?
<BenHoltz> I cannot start compiz because of what I believe is an xorg config problem
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BenHoltz: what video card?
<BenHoltz> that and oddly enough I get errors, 1 sec I'll get a pastebin
<BenHoltz> Le-Chuck_ITA: intel 945GM
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok now the pastebin :)
<BenHoltz> Le-Chuck_ITA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55322/
<rmn> it is well known that the network manager is borked, isn't it?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> rmn: it's borked yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it connects to two networks
<Le-Chuck_ITA> then it goes crazy after you reconnect
<Le-Chuck_ITA> VPN is disabled
<Le-Chuck_ITA> anything to add?
<rmn> ...it crashes upon boot with the latest update
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah
<Le-Chuck_ITA> not for me :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so report this as a bug
<rmn> argh - then i have to find my launchpad credentials.... in the bottom of the pile
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BenHoltz: where did you get /usr/bin/compiz?
<rmn> meh - the built in bug reporting-thing gets to do its job
<BenHoltz> Le-Chuck_ITA: package manager
<BenHoltz> I updated to the beta 2 days ago, Ihave tried completely removing the packages and re-installing them...
<Unksi> is it possible to use 2 different network connections at the same time, and force different programs to use different connections?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BenHolts does it work in the livecd?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> reboot
<rmn> Unksi, not my field of expertise, but maybe with some proxy?
<trisinger> no i think you can only set up routes
<trisinger> that works well
<BenHoltz> Le-Chuck_ITA: yes it does
<Unksi> trisinger: like with iptables?
<trisinger> Unksi, for example i have mine set up so all requests for 10.0.0.x go across the vpn, and all others go across the regular connection
<BenHoltz> yay.. my help just left...  Anyone want to help me with this compiz problem with intel drivers?
<trisinger> i think the command is netroute or route add in terminal, but yeah it should in the end be affecting iptables
<Unksi> ok
<trisinger> BenHoltz did you run those commands i sent earlier, i think i may have been disco'd
<rmn> brilliant - with the latest network manager bork-thingy I can connect *here*, but I can't use FF
<trisinger> rmn
<trisinger> you need to setup a route
<BenHoltz> trisinger: I didn't see any commands from you...
<trisinger> ff is trying to send internet requests across a connection that doesnt have internet access
<BenHoltz> :)
<trisinger> BenHoltz you need to run compiz from command line and see what it says there for an error
<rmn> trisinger, ok.  command?
<trisinger> Ben Holtz also run: glxinfo |grep direct
<cwillu> rmn, is ff set to offline?
<rmn> cwillu, no.  and it also applies to google earth (connection problems)
<rmn> cwillu, don't dare to launch opera due to the gazillion tabs open
<peter771> I noticed an update called laptop-mode-tools and the description to spin down my hd, there is an ongoing problem with ubuntu causing hdd's to do too many load cycles and therefore don't want it interfering with my laptops normal functioning to save a but of power!
<rmn> ping times out
<trisinger> rmn are you using a VPN?  you need to figues out EXACTLY what ip requests need to go across the alternate connection (i.e. 10.0.0.x)
<BenHoltz> trisinger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55326/
<rmn> trisinger, no vpn. regular connection (LAN->router->net)
<rmn> trisinger, only one connection
<peter771> my question being does this update take control of the power saving on my hdd in which I can not change?
<trisinger> rmn ahhh, i misunderstood, you may have bigger problems :(
<BenHoltz> peter771: is it possible that it is swapping too much information?
<rmn> did sudo ifconfig eth0 up and i can ping again
<BenHoltz> peter771: This might help you... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Performance%20tuning%20with%20%27%27swappiness%27%27
<peter771> BenHoltz, at the minute my hdd has done 40,000 cycles in the past 2.5 years
<rmn> and ff is back up!
<peter771> my question is will laptop-mode-tools increase that?
<rmn> stupid beta stuff... why can't infinitely complex code just work from the get go?!
<rmn> why MUST man fail at every single attempt at doing something more complex than a wood and stick?!
<BenHoltz> peter771: I don't know... anyone have any info on laptop-mode-tools for peter771?
<cwillu> rmn, you think man is bad, you should check out evolution
<trisinger> BenHoltz command is compiz --replace (double dash), but it looks good...  i dont know why it wouldnt be able to find compiz.real... did you modify the wrapper script at all?
<rmn> oh, evolution already got the best of me...
<BenHoltz> trisinger: this is stock upgrade from 8.04 I haven't done any modifications
<trisinger> Ben Holtz all your pre-checks pass, but it just cant launch/find compiz
<BenHoltz>  trisinger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55330/
<BenHoltz> right
<trisinger> i dont think that error matters
<trisinger> its just saying it cant find it in /local/
<trisinger> i *think*
<BenHoltz> trisinger: that's my assumption too
<trisinger> what does it do what you run that command, do your windo borders disapepar
<BenHoltz> and I ndirect rendering?
<cwillu> BenHoltz, you ran a non-standard compiz version in 8.04 I'm guessing?
<BenHoltz> yes the appear and dissapear
<cwillu> (compiled?)
<cwillu> BenHoltz, sorry, that yes was for me?
<BenHoltz> cwillu: packaged version
<trisinger> it should be using indirect -- AIGLX
<trisinger> if you keep it running do your window borders stay gone? are you using emerald
<cwillu> BenHoltz, what does 'which compiz' say?
<BenHoltz> they re-appear while its stays running, when I kill it they dissapear
<trisinger> then it works fine it seems like
<cwillu> BenHoltz, and pastebin the output of 'cat $(which compiz)'
<trisinger> you just need to run it outside a terminal
<BenHoltz> cwillu: /usr/bin/compiz
<trisinger> press Alt+f2
<trisinger> and run compiz --replace from there
<BenHoltz> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55334/
<BenHoltz> trisinger: no dice, windows dissapear then re-appear
<cwillu> BenHoltz, what's the output of 'which compiz.real'
<BenHoltz> cwillu: /usr/bin/compiz.real
<trisinger> http://teleport.thruhere.net:8008/compiz
<trisinger> thats my compiz script from a fresh install of intrepid, try backuping up the one you have and using that, mine doesnt complain about /usr/local and i have an integrated intel card
<cwillu> trisinger, compiz references /usr/local/bin/compiz in hardy and intrepid, I can't figure out why, or how it works at all, for anyone :/
<cwillu> AHHHH
<cwillu> BenHoltz, what's the content of /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager?
<BenHoltz> 1 sec
<trisinger> the wrapper script "compiz" tries to be distro independant i think
<cwillu> trisinger, yes, compiz-manager is sourced
<cwillu> line 350 or so of compiz
<BenHoltz> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55341/
<Killeroid> Hi, anyone installed the new broadcom wireless drivers from broadcom? Is it worth it replacing the b43 driver with it?
<BenHoltz> Killeroid: I have found a great performance increase and more reliable connections with it...
<BenHoltz> Killeroid: that's just me personally though
<Killeroid> ok, thanks, going to do the upgrade in a few minutes then cos i hate the slow speeds i get using the b43 driver
<cwillu> BenHoltz, do you have a ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager file?
<BenHoltz> lookin
<BenHoltz> cwillu: No.
<trisinger> thats weird it doesnt say its falling back on another WM
<trisinger> but instead looks like its running
<BenHoltz> trisinger: yah, its  odd..
<cwillu> BenHoltz, what's 'echo $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS' say?
<BenHoltz> cwillu: /usr/share/ubuntustudio-menu/:/etc/xdg/
<BenHoltz> ohh... isit because of the ubuntu studio stuff I installed?
<trisinger> ha likely?
<cwillu> BenHoltz, I think so, $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS/compiz/compiz-manager doesn't make any sense with that config_dirs setting
<BenHoltz> hmm...
<BenHoltz> so what would be the fix?
<trisinger> try changing that var before launching compiz
<cwillu> XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg/" compiz
<trisinger> it already searching that the colon essentially means or
<bsnider> is xscreensaver replacing gnome screensaver or what the heck's going on?
<BenHoltz> Fixed!
<cwillu> trisinger, that doesn't take into account any sillyness in ubuntustudio :p
<trisinger> true
<BenHoltz> cwillu: that worked...
<trisinger> the order would have to be reversed
<cwillu> BenHoltz, :)
<BenHoltz> cwillu: so, what would be the perm fixnow?
<cwillu> trisinger, no, ubuntustudio needs to be fixed.  The idea is that ubuntu-studio can override settings, the bug is that it overrides too much :p
<cwillu> BenHoltz, pastebin /usr/share/ubuntustudio-menu/compiz/compiz-manager
<trisinger> i c, i have never used ubustudio i didnt know it would twack with compiz vars
<bronzewalla> after upgrading to Intrepid, i'm forced to boot into safe graphics mode because my graphics driver is not recognized
<bronzewalla> and i've tried changing my nvidia driver, but to no avail. Anyone know a fix?
<bsnider> bronzewalla, you're using the nvidia driver?
<bronzewalla> yes
<bronzewalla> i've tried several different versions
<bsnider> which card?
<bronzewalla> 400m i think, it's old
<bsnider> never heard of it
<bronzewalla> i only use it for video out
<bsnider> do you know which driver you were using before?
<bronzewalla> no i don't, i'm using 96 atm, everything runs ok, but its low graphics mode
<bronzewalla> would it help if i figured out the model?
<bsnider> yeah it would
<BenHoltz> cwillu: cat: /usr/share/ubuntustudio-menu/compiz/compiz-manager: No such file or directory
<BenHoltz> cwillu: make a symlink?
<danbh_intrepid> bronzewalla: no, low graphics mode means its not working
<bronzewalla> nvidia GeForce MX440
<bronzewalla> with 64mb of ram
<danbh_intrepid> bronzewalla: AFAI-have-been-told 96 doesnt work with xorg
<danbh_intrepid> only 177 works
<cwillu> BenHoltz, I'm not convinced xdg should be set to /usr/share/ubuntustudio-menu/:/etc/xdg/ at all
<cwillu> it doesn't make sense
<bronzewalla> so if i switch to 177 my problems are solved?
<bronzewalla> how do i know 177 supports my card?
<cwillu> it's not an expansion, so sourcing $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS/compiz/compiz-manager won't ever do what it needs to
<bsnider> bronzewalla, it doesn't. the 96 driver is the one you need
<danbh_intrepid> bronzewalla: well, I think you are just stuck
<trisinger> thats true
<trisinger> its going to use that var in its raw form
<bronzewalla> just stuck? ouch. So they just dropped support for it?
<danbh_intrepid> bronzewalla: up a creek, no paddle?
<danbh_intrepid> bronzewalla: rock and a hard place?
<CarlFK> does that mean I am stuck too:  NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]
<bsnider> bronzewalla, nvidia hasn't updated that driver to use the new xorg
<bsnider> use an older distro until they do
<bronzewalla> is there anyway back to hardy then?
<bronzewalla> i heard downgrading is like asking for a broken systm
<danbh_intrepid> a clean install
<cwillu> BenHoltz, file a bug with ubuntustudio, in the mean time, adding 'unset XDG_CONFIG_DIRS' to the beginning of compiz will hack around it for now
<bsnider> you could also try nouveau
<trisinger> where is $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS origianlly set?  isnt it outside the compiz stuff all togehter
<bsnider> but there are no official packages for it
<bronzewalla> a clean install is like an 8 hour project, i'd like to avoid that
<danbh_intrepid> why 8 hours?
<supert0nes> I was critical of intrepid before now, but with the flash fix and the new nvidia drivers i could not be happier gj guys
<bronzewalla> well with all the extra programs i have to install with it
<bronzewalla> turns into a process
<trisinger> honestly intrepis looks like its going to be pretty solid.  less hackzors than ive have to do on others... although im dissapointed that XGL was removed
<supert0nes> kde4 needs the latest nvidia thats for sure
<bsnider> bronzewalla, try this crap instead: https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<bsnider> that's the nouveau stuff. it might work with your hardware
<bsnider> it's supposed to work with older stuff better than new stuff
<BenHoltz> cwillu: looks great!
<bronzewalla> then just apt-get install nouveau?
<bsnider> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<bsnider> it will also ask for the drm package
<bsnider> and RAOF is here so you can ask him for support
<wastrel> hi , anyone sync palm with their intrepid?  sync fails for me.
<bronzewalla> libdrm2? is that the drm package
<bsnider> yes
<bronzewalla> well thank you, i have to go to javascript class, but i'll give it a try this afternoon
<bsnider> np
<bsnider> javascript is boring
<bronzewalla> yeah, especially when you already know what they're teaching you
<bsnider> throw stuff at the teacher
<bsnider> just for entertainment
<tenshinoneko> hello?
<tenshinoneko> is anyone having a problem with a wacom bamboo tablet?
<Zappza> Hi!
<tenshinoneko> hello
<meuserj> I'm on a permanent ethernet connection... network manager erroneously thinks I am offline and so all apps start in offline mode... I could uninstall network manager, but I want to keep it if I can for other functionality like vpn support...
<ianliu_88> Hi. I'm doing the latest Upgrade, and it stuck on the last part (clean up) when he says "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place", any hints?
<Zappza> I am having some problems with the xubuntu 8.10 beta. I have installed it to my USB stick, and when booting it it gets past all the black screens, but once the background is loaded it freezes.
<tenshinoneko> And I'm having problems using the Bamboo tablet. If i touch it with the Stylus it stops working thus it doesnt let me draw in it
<platius> ianliu_88;  I just killed th upgrade process from a console with no ill effects
<jljzjl> Hi. Are there any Amarok 2.0 Beta 2 debs available or should I compile it from source?
<ianliu_88> i see.. I will kill it too :P
<ianliu_88> brb, restarting
<Zappza> Anybody have a clue about my problem?
<jljzjl> Ok - found some.
<sjust1216> I have read that xorg.conf is not being used anymore how are you suppose to configure your anything
<xxploit> sjust1216, I think you can place settings in it etc still
<sjust1216> yes I did find out it still reads the xorg.conf as when
<sjust1216> I tried to boot with a clean file my monitor was at the wrong resolution and had to add in the option to use custom edid to get it to work right
<piquadrat> Hi! I recently installed intrepid, and now I have a problem with network manager. I can only get it to associate with a access point when I start the GUI as root (knetworkmanager in my case). As normal user, it shows the access point, but nothing happens when I click on it
<piquadrat> is this a known problem?
<wastrel> my network manager works as user
<Fazer2> hi
<Fazer2> why are there no updates for intrepid since a week?
<Pici> Fazer2: We had beta freeze while the iso images were being finalized.
<OsamaK> I cannot boot using Ubuntu 8.10 Beta. The problem: "Starting up... Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" is shown, how to solved that?
<OsamaK> *How to solve
<Splex> anyone able to get ogl 2.x to work on x4500?
<piquadrat> wastrel: could you give me a list of groups your user is in?
<Fazer2> I thought that after beta freeze there would be patches for fixing bugs,, but not adding features
<wastrel> piquadrat: adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Pici> Fazer2: It depends if a sru (or whatever the pre-release equivalent is) is approved.
<Fazer2> what is a sru?
<Pici> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<piquadrat> wastrel: darn, I have those groups, too...
<Ayabara> my system keeps freezing, and not even restarting the x server works. any logs I can check?
<Pici> Fazer2: I'm pretty sure its called something different, but I cannot remember the na,e
<Pici> s/na,e/name/
<BrokenPipe> I'm running 8.10 through simply updating my sources.list, and there was a small upgrade today.  It seems to have changed bluetooth functionality.  Anyone familiar with that and could explain what happened? Where did the command 'hidd' go? That was the only way I could get my Apple Wireless Keyboard to work.
<exco> with the new bluetooth-applet 1.8 - is there a way to get a bluetooth mouse working (since hidd is gone)?
<Ayabara> any logs where I can find a cause of last sessions crash?
<Fazer2> Ayabara: there should be some hournal in System -> Administration
<Fazer2> journal
<Fazer2> or something like that
<exco> System Log?
<Ayabara> thanks
<tone> hello
<Fazer2> world
<Fazer2> :-P
<tone> is anybody know why on intrepid ibex can manage network
<tone> updating connection failed:connection update not suported (read only)
<tone> can't mange
<tone> manage
<tone> i can?t connect to the net
<Pici> tone: If this is an upgrade you may want to check the release notes.
<Fazer2> you may want to check if drivers are installed
<tone> was only find that is bug
<tone> can't find solution
<Ayabara> hmm. nothing there. everything freezes and num-lock and caps-lock indicators start flashing
<tone> drivers are instaled
<Babylykke> Now I`m really pissed off...
<Babylykke> My sound is gona after I rebooted. :S All I get is a weired sparkling.
<Babylykke> Logged Windows and it works there. So it have to be ubuntu.
<Babylykke> I`ve tried to reboot lots of times. Nothing changes.
<danbh_intrepid> Babylykke: killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio -D
<exco> does anybody successfully use a bluetooth mouse after today's updates?
<Babylykke> Now I don`t get anything at all. Not even weired noise.
<Babylykke> woah.. it worked :D
<Babylykke> Thanks, danbh_intrepid.
<danbh_intrepid> np
<danbh_intrepid> Babylykke: I put it in a script, cause I have to run it after every reboot
<Babylykke> Btw, Linuxdc sucks asses. I tries to hash my share everytime I launch the program.
<Babylykke> It*
<jianfei> hi, im about to install the latest partial upgrade, any problems?
<jianfei> oh, its the beta im running
<Webspot> I use apt-cacher for my apt servers. I'm trying to upgrade from hardy to intepid using it. In previous upgrades, it would just replace 'gutsy' with 'hardy'. Now it disables all of these deb lines, as they are "3rd party". Does anyone know how I could solve this?
<Webspot> "it" being update-manager -cd
<mvo> Webspot: could you sent me your /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log please?
<mvo> Webspot: I suspect its because for some reason your sources.list now has one "officla" entry somewhere and now update-manager is confused because it assumes that when you have one "official" mirror you can't have a unofficial one too (that is a bit stupid of u-m)
<Webspot> mvo: Ah right. I think I do have an "official" mirror somewhere in there. I'll try that out. Thanks
<glance> hurm.
<glance> i have a quite strange bug.
<glance> i run xfce, and have a panel down in the right corner along the right site of the screen.
<glance> everything works execpt nm-applet's icon is 1x1 pixel
<glance> that makes it quite hard to click on it
<glance> but if i move the panel to the top or bottom, the icon appears, and then i can move it back...
<BrokenPipe> exco: I'm having trouble getting my Apple Wireless Keyboard to work
<nspyr> does gtk-window decorator use metacity for compiz now?
<BrokenPipe> hidd --scan used to find it
<BrokenPipe> not sure what the replacement for that command is
<exco> BrokenPipe: I guess we have to wait for the next bluetooth updates :-)
<sourcemaker> how can I restore the konqueror default profile? After upgrade to intrepid... the icons in left-menu are not visible
<sourcemaker> on a fresh clean install... this works fine
<LetoThe2nd> hi! i noticed that on ii, synaptic isn't able to find some packages when searching, but they are available via aptitude/apt-get. is this a known issue?
<mvo> LetoThe2nd: when searching via quick search? or the search button?
<LetoThe2nd> mvo, both.
<mvo> LetoThe2nd: and it still does not find them if you clear the quick search field and just use the button?
<LetoThe2nd> mvo, tried on a fresh install i386-desktop incl. updates.
<BrokenPipe> I meant http://woodgears.ca/eyeball/index.html
<BrokenPipe> wrong window
<LetoThe2nd> mvo, moment please, will check that
<mvo> LetoThe2nd: might be "just" a usability bug, the quick search will search in the search results (that is a bit of a recurison :)
<LetoThe2nd> mvo, yes, looks like i've hit that "feature"
<BrokenPipe> exco: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/274950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274950 in nautilus-sendto "Look into switching to bluez 4.x" [Undecided,In progress]
<LetoThe2nd> mvo, is this intended, to be fixed, or left as it is?
<mvo> LetoThe2nd: hm, you are the second in 3 days here, this needs attention. would you mind filling a bug?
<LetoThe2nd> mvo, i'm not yet registered at launchpad, but if you think it might be worth it, i could do it
<mvo> LetoThe2nd: I thnk its a mis-feature, there needs to be at least some visual clue or maybe the "search-button" should just clear the quick search field (and/or use the value there as default in the search window)
<mvo> LetoThe2nd: as you wish, with a bug its easier to keep track, otherwise I will try to remember it
<LetoThe2nd> mvo, yes, i would second that
<`Matir> LetoThe2nd, mvo, perhaps "Quick Search" should read "Narrow Results" instead?  (or be toggled based on whether or not search results are being displayed)
<exco> thanks, BrokenPipe
<mvo> `Matir: good idea, that should go into the bug as a idea as well
<LetoThe2nd> `Matir, don't know, but showing the quick search even while the normal search results are empty is just pointless.
<nwsf> I want to install something from Hardy and I need the sources. How can I find their?
<BrokenPipe> exco: np, not that it realy helps =)
<`Matir> LetoThe2nd, empty agreed...
<LetoThe2nd> moment please, i'm filingit... link will come soon
<exco> :-)
<Oli``> I just installed updates (including an updated nvidia-glx-177 driver and a new kernel) but it crashed while installing (on an initramfs). I ran "initramfs -u" manually and rebooted but when it came to loading X, it said there was no proper nvidia kernel module. How can I fix it?
<BrokenPipe> I wonder if using XFCE is hindering me
<BrokenPipe> since all the configuration magic goes into gnome or kde
<tyoc> ey people, what is the driver I need to install from synaptic if I have a 8600 for my laptop?
<tyoc> Im already connected via wireless
<nwsf> Where I can find Hardy-Sources to install any Libraries?
<patt> hi... anyone can imagine why desktop effects do not work anymore after doing all advised updates on intrepid beta1 ? (Direct Rendering: Yes )
<LetoThe2nd> mvo, `Matir, find the bug report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/280395 - unfortunately i accidentially filed it under ubuntu general instead of of intrepid. can that be fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280395 in synaptic "Synaptics "quick search" and "search button" conflict" [Undecided,New]
<freaky[t]> when i create a new webfolder using the network folder wizard, where does it store the created webfolders?
<thalin> anybody know if the intrepid-server daily build is supposed to have e1000 reenabled?
<thalin> because it doesn't seem to be loading in the installer (and I can't find it anywhere)
<thalin> I thought I read that the fix went in and e1000 would be reenabled in the dailies after the beta
<mvo> thanks LetoThe2nd
<LetoThe2nd> mvo, np. just saw you got notified anyway ;-)
<mvo> LetoThe2nd: yeah, but I get a lot of notification so mentioning it in the channel was a good idea :)
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr
<LetoThe2nd> mvo, can you move the bug to ii or doesn't that matter too much?
<DanaG> ARgh, can't even build a new PulseAudio.... autoconf is too old.
<tyoc> ey people, the wireless restricted drivers are downloading actualizations ranging from 1K to 80K
<maco> network manager says my wired device is unmanaged.  how do i make it managed? the new connection editor is nonsensical
<albuntu> hello to all
<LetoThe2nd> anyways, gnight
<albuntu> does kubuntu 8.10 come with kde 4.1 ? or i have to install it later because i am just upgrading it now
<RAOF> DanaG: Our autoconf _can't_ be too old for pulseaudio, surely?  You've got automake1.10 installed?
<maco> albuntu:  kdeutils | 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu2 |      intrepid | source, all
<maco> albuntu: rmadison <package> can answer those sorts of questions
<maco> how do i tell network manager to manage a device? my intrepid can't get online
<albuntu> maco : ok thanks.
<danbh_intrepid> maco: NM is broken for me
<danbh_intrepid> maco: NM is -(Works for Me)
<maco> :-/ this worked last night
<BenHoltz> does anyone have a download for virtualbox non-OSE for 8.10?
<BenHoltz> or a repository?
<burner> www.virtualbox.org
<burner> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/2.0.2/virtualbox-2.0_2.0.2-36488_Ubuntu_hardy_i386.deb
<burner> it says hardy, but it's fine for intrepid
<BenHoltz> cool, that's what I needed to know... does USB still work with intrepid?
<BenHoltz> or I will find out myself.. ;)
<burner> not sure... i had it working in hardy, but I don't really use usb too much
<BenHoltz> burner: thank you!
<burner> BenHoltz: no problemo... if you figure out USB tricks for intrepid... please document in the wiki :)
 * burner hopes it just works for ben though
 * BenHoltz is  impressed how far sun has come since 1.6
<burner> i wish they'd make bridged networking and usb as easy as vmware though
<burner> I like hte qt4 widgets and all, but vmware > vbox for me
<burner> ...though vmware can't do the seamless mode which is pretty rad
<BenHoltz> sucks that I will need to logout/login to get it on the menu...
<BenHoltz> PITA
<burner> you do?
<BenHoltz> I can't find it on any of  the menus
<burner> it's not under "system tools"
<BenHoltz> negative
<BenHoltz> had this problem in hardy too
<BenHoltz> about 50-50 on stuff that's not in  the package manager
<tyoc> is virtual box like vmplayer?
<tyoc> or is more like quemu and bochs?
<BenHoltz> tyoc: yes, but its sun's version of like vmware
<BenHoltz> runs more on the kernel side than vmware (last time I noted)
<burner> tyoc: more like vmware fusion on a mac
<BenHoltz> however they still did not master the "seamless" mode
<burner> tyoc: it's a virtualization program as opposed to an emulator like qemu though
<tyoc> then it is fast I guess?
<BenHoltz> yup
<burner> BenHoltz: virtualbox didn't?  it's pretty close... the only bugs I have with it are when compiz is used and no windows are open
 * burner wonders what performance of kvm to virtualbox is
<maco> how do you use it with no windows open?
<tyoc> I will give it a try, I do very simple things hoby that is why I use bochs, is virtualbox a good try?
<BenHoltz> perfect seemless mode would be each program in a diff window not matter what OS
<maco> burner: for centos as guest, kvm is much slower than vmware, in my experience
<maco> intrepid is running on kvm on hardy right now at nearly native speed. the cursor sometimes gets a little behind, but that's about it
<burner> is kvm any better with usb devices and bridged networking?
<maco> havent tried them
<maco> might want to ask in #ubuntu-virt
<crimsun> better than vmware?  not in my experience.
<burner> bummer... i wonder if vmware 2 is working better... it didn't have a firefox plugin last time I tried
<burner> intrepid r00lz!   ;)   /me departs
<BenHoltz> burner: Ouch!   Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND)
<Sa[i]nT> Well, wine is handling mIRC kinda well this time.
<burner> BenHoltz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#USB help?
<burner> BenHoltz: furthermore... http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/747 is your problem
<BenHoltz> nice
<BenHoltz> thanks
<burner> np... now i'm really out
<burner> peace!
<TeslaTony> Why does my system uninstall LXDE every time I do a dist-upgrade?
<BenHoltz> can someone help me with USB in virtualbox?
<BenHoltz> on 8.10?
<danbh_intrepid> TeslaTony: is that the package name?
<danbh_intrepid> BenHoltz: you have to pay for USB
<danbh_intrepid> in all versions of ubuntu
<BenHoltz> danbh_intrepid: then tell me where to pay....
<danbh_intrepid> BenHoltz: at their website?
<BenHoltz> danbh_intrepid: there is no where on their  website to purchase USB support...
<danbh_intrepid> BenHoltz: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<danbh_intrepid> BenHoltz: I guess you dont have to pay, cool
<danbh_intrepid> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<danbh_intrepid> buuuut, I havent a clue how it works.  I've actually used the closed source version, never realizing it had usb support...
<BenHoltz> :)
<BenHoltz> danbh_intrepid: I gave up on it already going back to OSE
<BenHoltz> danbh_intrepid: gonna wait for an intrepid package of Virtualbox.. :D
<danbh_intrepid> BenHoltz: heh, see, I have up on the OSE version, because kernel upgrades would constantly break it.  It was easier to just get the package from the website
<BenHoltz> hahahaha
<BenHoltz> the newest version makes it easy
<danbh_intrepid> but with the new dkm thingy, that probably wont happen anymore
<BenHoltz> exactly!
<BenHoltz> :D
<PRGUY85> hey, I just got the most recent updates for intrepid beta and now I cannot get my usual wired connection workign
<tyoc> ey people, Im updating, it is in the step of clean up, but it has stuck in processing activators for man-db ...
<albuntu> what can you tell me about any new feature in intrepid that you liked ?
<crimsun> tyoc: stuck or just taking a /long/ time?
<tyoc> taking a lot of time
<tyoc> crimsun: now there is like 20 or more minutes
<crimsun> it took a Pentium D with 1 GB about 35 minutes.
<tyoc> the app still there... I have installed other things from synaptic and I can see that they use man-db at the end to so I dont know why it take so long
<bsnider> albuntu, the new kernel
<exco> I've setup usb networking in interfaces (http://pastebin.com/d4766e4fd) but now with Intrepid's network manager whenever I connect that usb device I get disconnected from the internet ... ?
<albuntu> bsnider : ok. what you liked about it ?
<tyoc> I have a vostro 1500 with a Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5270  @ 1.40GHz, 2Gb RAM and a GF8600M
<bsnider> albuntu, it has a driver for my previously dead wireless card
<tyoc> crimsun: how many time you think it should take to this system?
<albuntu> bsnider : lol. ok good for you.
<crimsun> tyoc: depends what man pages you have installed, but likely nothing longer than mine.
<albuntu> bsnider : i hope it will be the same for my notebook
<albuntu> upgrading now that we are talking
<exco> albuntu: the new network manager is cool (apart from the problem I'm now having with my usb networking - which may be my fault)
<tyoc> crimsun: I will let the thing for other 10 mins, in the mean time, I will test if I can listen music with rhytm
<albuntu> what about this. i got this many times for different packages : subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault)
<crimsun> albuntu: not enough information.
<albuntu> crimsun : what do you mean ?
<albuntu> crimsun : i am upgrading from hardy and now i am in the point installing upgrades.
<crimsun> albuntu: /which/ packages are spewing that error?
<albuntu> the last was update.manager and it just crashed now
<crimsun> can you be more specific?  what besides update-manager?
<albuntu> sorry i dont remember them anyways i reported all of them clicking "report problem"
<tyoc> someone know what is the next step after a man-db?
<tyoc> I will kill that window XD
<danbh_intrepid> tyoc: you can just restart the process
<tyoc> how?
<tyoc> you mean hit CTRL+C
<tyoc> that doesnt work it only show a popup, also the process is in the clean state
<tyoc> or at the end of it
<tyoc> anyway, I will restart and continue, and ignore that
<tyoc> XD
<karthur26> hi can anyone help me out with an ibex install?  i just popped in the install cd, select 'install', and it just takes me to a command prompt
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-09
<albuntu> ok i can say that i managed to make intrepid work
<albuntu> and now i am using it :)
<karthur26> is the ibex install supposed to be just text mode?
<maco> karthur26: its not supposed to be a command prompt. there is a text install on the alternate cd, but even that's not command prompt
<karthur26> maco: i think it's because i had previous installs of ubuntu on it.  is there a way to just wipe the drive?
<mike-solidus> hey, i just upgraded kubuntu to the beta and i have no window decorations in kde 4
<tacosarecool> hello
<maco> karthur26: if the first thing it did was go to a command prompt, i guarantee that's not the problem
<maco> karthur26: the live cd has nothing to do with the hard drive
<tacosarecool> maco
<maco> tacosarecool: what?
<tacosarecool> I sorta installed Ibex the wrong way
<maco> i dont know what that means
<maco> i installed it in a vm by using ubuntu-vm-builder to install hardy then did an upgrade. u-v-b for hardy doesnt allow intrepid installs -_-
<mike-solidus> any idea how to get window borders back? i cant control anything about my windows
<karthur26> maco: the first thing was it went to the live cd and i selected the language.  and then i selected 'install ubuntu'... and then it goes into a command prompt
<tacosarecool> I only wanted to keep kde 3 but that part is ok I like kde4 now but I only meant to add the mirror it worked fine then I wanted to see what would happen if I check unsupported updates
<maco> karthur26: ok thats broken.
<maco> karthur26: how about, can you go to the option to run the live cd and see if that works? or check for defects?
<karthur26> maco: the cd is broken?  i tried with a kubuntu cd as well and it had the same behavior
<karthur26> maco: ok, let me try that
<maco> karthur26: i mean the image has some lack of support for your computer, and that's brokenness
<freaky[t]> hi all i got a problem. everytime i click on a URL in konversation it opens quanta can someone help me? oO
<karthur26> maco: i was able to install a previous build of ibex with no problem
<maco> karthur26: ok, so something broke since then
<freaky[t]> it should open firefox - i've set that as the default app for URLs
<maco> karthur26: is it sending you to busybox or dash or something?
<karthur26> maco: i'm not sure what busybox / dash is.  all i get is the ubuntu logo with sliding bar for a minute,a nd then it becomes the prompt at ubuntu@ubuntu
<maco> it doesnt say anything above the prompt?
<albuntu> even if i had some problems upgrading from what i see until now everything is ok for me
<karthur26> it does, it says like the kernel that's loaded 2.6.27-4-generic... and then some text about no warranty / access official documents... and then the prompt
<maco> karthur26: and that happens with ubuntu 8.10 beta and kubuntu 8.10 beta
<maco> ?
<karthur26> maco: yep.  i have no idea whats going on.
<karthur26> maco: it looks like it was doing *something*.  it takes like 2-3 minutes before getting to that prompt
<maco> karthur26: id say file a bug with the output of "lspci"
<albuntu> can anyone tell me why my tray icons come with a black background different from the grey one of the tray ?
<karthur26> sigh, should have gotten an older laptop
<karthur26> thanks a lot maco
<bruce89> albuntu: compiz's broken
<bruce89> or the nvidia driver
<albuntu> bruce89 : how can i check wich of them is broken
<albuntu> ?
<bruce89> it's the driver, I made a mistake
<albuntu> ok i have 3 versions of the nvidia driver
<albuntu> active is the 177
<bruce89> it's a known issue,
<albuntu> ah ok. so for the moment there isnt a solution
<bruce89> I don't think so
<albuntu> another thing. when i try to search something in adept
<albuntu> it shows the search results for a second and they disappear
<maco> is anyone else having trouble submitting edits to bugs in launchpad using intrepid?
<bruce89> no
<bruce89> albuntu: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/275196>
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275196 in adept "(Kubuntu Intrepid) In Adept search tab, after clicking on a package and scrolling down, info display disappears" [Undecided,Triaged]
<bruce89> anyone know why the gstreamer Dirac plugins were added to ubuntu-desktop?
<albuntu> what about this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/55447/
<bruce89> albuntu: need more than that, try /var/log/dpkg.log
<albuntu> bruce89 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/55450/
<bruce89> that doesn't say much either
<bruce89> what is it you are trying to do with python-uniconvertor?
<albuntu> nothing.
<albuntu> i dont need it
<albuntu> but i dont know where it comes from and how to remove it
<bruce89> I meant installing/removing etc.
<albuntu> i want to remove it but i dont know how because i dont find it with aptitude search
<bruce89> it's usually a messed up prerm or postrm script, they can be found in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<albuntu> maybe it has to do because the third party sources are disabled
<bruce89> apt-cache policy python-uniconvertor
<albuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55454/
<albuntu> it says its installed
<albuntu> :S
<bruce89> indeed, try directly uninstalling it
<albuntu> you mean apt-get remove ?
<albuntu> strange
<albuntu> i just removed it and now its ok
<bruce89> oh well
<albuntu> thanks bruce. tab wasnt working so i thought the package didnt exist
<albuntu> i mean konsole auto completition
<bruce89> that's a new one
<bruce89> but glad it's fine now
<albuntu> thanks :)
<bruce89> only Inkscape depends on that package by the way
<albuntu> ahhhhhhhh :) i am an idiot
<albuntu> now i remember what is that
<albuntu> lol
<albuntu> its a convertor for ai files to svg
<albuntu> haahah
<bruce89> apt-cache is very useful
<albuntu> i have to learn very much
<albuntu> bruce89 : do you use kde or gnome ?
<albuntu> bruce89 : what about this ? KDEInit could not launch '/usr/lib/kde4/bin/konsole'.
<bruce89> gnome I'm afraid
 * maxb is rather confused how there can be a 2.8~20080505 version of glibc when the 2.8 final release occurred before that date
<bruce89> 2.8 + 20080505 perhaps
<albuntu> bruce89 : what about the hardy repos. i have activated them but i cant find the extragear-plasma package
<bruce89> If you are using Intrepid, don't use non-Intrepid repositories
<JontheEchidna> albuntu: extragear-plasma was replaced by kdeplasma-addons
<albuntu> JontheEchidna : thanks
<tyi> i cant install vmware server 1.0.7 on ibex properly, complains about 'unable to build vmmon module'. I have the anyany patch.
<tyi> Can anyone help?
<tyi> Have tried everything suggested in forum/google.
<haostun1> hi all
<haostun1> im trying to play urban terror.. but the game just stock in awaiting snapshots..... in hardy it works good
<haostun1> some one there?
<joshual> hi, running the non-ose version of virtualbox on ubuntu intrepid, I went through setting up guest additions, I've also selected a folder to share on my host machine, but I don't see where I can share the files with. Can anyone help me with this please?
<bruce89> haostun1: only a few hundred people
<haostun1> jajja
<haostun1> yeah
<haostun1> but nobody writing:P
<QV> we don't have to write to be here ;)
<haostun1> do u lnow something about my problem?
<haostun1> :P
<wastrel> i am on heron
<wastrel> hrm old habit i'm on ibix
<jaxdahl> do the instructions for hardy heron apply if i want to install flash on amd64 w/firefox?
<haostun1>  im trying to play urban terror.. but the game just stock in awaiting snapshots..... im using a x3100 intel video card..... any one can help me?
<jaxdahl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins these, to be specific
<danbh_intrepid> haostun1: I might be able to help you
<haostun1> danbh_intrepid: o
<danbh_intrepid> haostun1: nvm, I was mistaken
<haostun1> ok
<haostun1> :(.. ok
<danbh_intrepid> haostun1: I can say, that there have been allot of problems with the new xorg.  So, it might be a matter of those issues getting sorted out
<bruce89> danbh_intrepid: that's a new one
<QV> jaxdahl: i believe the installer does the right thing, i don't remember doing anything special getting flash to work on my amd64 for ibex
<jaxdahl> ok, going to try the adobe site
<bruce89> why do people call it Ibex?
<QV> my guess is it is shorter than Intrepid
<jaxdahl> hmm, it installed flashplugin-nonfree, restarted firefox, but still doesn't go
<bruce89> adverts aren't worth it
<haostun1> u tried about firefox?
<joshual> no its "Intrepid Ibex"
<haostun1> i mean, trought firefox
<joshual> not one or the other
<jaxdahl> never mind, my download window for firefox was open
<bruce89> joshual: the repository is Intrepid
<QV> jaxdahl: let me know if it works :)
<joshual> bruce89: ok... that's not the point
<jaxdahl> it works QV
<jaxdahl> pretty seamless
<albuntu> how can i install all the data of kde 4
<albuntu> some things are missing for me
<QV> great :)
<bruce89> joshual: what is the point
<jaxdahl> http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ - i went there and when the minipopup came up on the top i clicked the button and it gave me 3 choices, i picked the official adobe one
<joshual> bruce89: this is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<joshual> it's shortend for ease of use
<joshual> simply a code name
<chamunks> danbh_intrepid: hello there
 * bruce89 likes the fact the Adobe page says I have 9,0,100,0 is installed
<danbh_intrepid> hiya
<wtgee> bruce89: Plus, I think people refer to the animal as opposed to the adjective
<bruce89> I don't
<danbh_intrepid> chamunks: I just enabled it, and I hit the open button, and it seems to work
<bruce89> nor danbh_intrepid
<Pici> !codename
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codename
<bruce89> !pendant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pendant
<bruce89> !pedant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pedant
<chamunks> danbh_intrepid: my only issue is i dont have a gdm on my server.
<danbh_intrepid> chamunks: I get a page, with buttons
<danbh_intrepid> chamunks: isnt that the login thing for gnome?
<albuntu> how can i install all the data of kde 4 for example amarok 2 , etc
<bruce89> danbh_intrepid: yes
<chamunks> yeah your graphical desktop manager
<bruce89> GNOME Display Manager
<chamunks> ahh well that works too
<chamunks> lol
<danbh_intrepid> chamunks: so, you want to use transmission, without gnome, just over a web interface?
<bruce89> coincidence
<chamunks> that would be wonderful because i've been using torrentflux but its kindof bloaty
<chamunks> and buggy
<danbh_intrepid> chamunks: I don't see how you could use tranmission at all without the GUI.  There doesnt seem to be many command line options.  I suspect you need a different route
<chamunks> danbh_intrepid: well im just so frustrated because i can get it running on a virtualmachine
 * bruce89 thought there was a transmission-cli
<chamunks> but as soon as i try deploying it into my server
<chamunks> Poof Nothing but "The Transmission daemon does not appear to be running.
<danbh_intrepid> bruce89: you are correct... installing...
<DanaG> What is this "ifupdown(br0)" I see in NetworkManager?
<DanaG>  autoconf --version
<DanaG> autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.61
<joshual> can anyone help me connect to my shared folders ... my host is ubuntu 8.10, while my guest is vista ultimate... I have gone through installing guest services and rebooted the virtual machine... Nothing is available when I go to network places and attempt to connect to a network
<DanaG> It wants autoconf 2.62.
<chamunks> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/195111/ClutchError.JPG A screenshot of my error
<danbh_intrepid> chamunks: how do you enable clutch via cli?/
<chamunks> well afaik once its installed it installs a /etc/init.d/clutch   boot script
<DanaG> RAOF: sorry about not answering about the autoconf earlier... I had to run off to class.
<albuntu> how can i install all the data of kde 4 for example amarok 2 , etc
<chamunks> so that leaves it running all the time but for some reason its not starting the transmission-daemon
<chamunks> As shown in my screenshot up there
<bruce89> albuntu: what do you mean? The programs would be installed by kubuntu-desktop
<danbh_intrepid> chamunks: well, it only works when I actually have transmission open
<albuntu> bruce89 : my amarok version is old. it is not version 2
<RAOF> albuntu: I don't think amarok 2 is in the standard Intrepid repositories, but it might be.
<chamunks> According to my repo's you can still install clutch as a separate package
<chamunks> danbh_intrepid: so if you so desired you could play around with that
<bruce89> RAOF: looks like it
<RAOF> On the basis that it's not actually released yet, and the Kubuntu guys have enough work without managing amarok2 bugs ;)
<bsnider> i don't know wh at the heck is wrong with amarok 1.4
<bsnider> it works fine
<DanaG> That br0 item in NetworkManager is new.
<DanaG> It never used to show up to confuse things.
<bsnider> br0
<bsnider> where is that?
<danbh_intrepid> chamunks: It looks like clutch is already part of transmission
<danbh_intrepid> chamunks: maybe you should just uninstall clutch, and have the transmission-daemon set to start on startup, however thats done
<chamunks> maybe they still provide it as a separate install for people in my situation.
 * bruce89 is surprised that WebKit is used in GIMP in Intrepid
<chamunks> Ill poke around with it a bit later i suppose i should go tend to my social life before the day is completely over and donated to these problems.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/279433/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279433 in network-manager "Bug on Intrepid-Ibex - No network connection on the network-manager icon tray after upgrade and reboot (dup-of: 279262)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279262 in network-manager "network-manager After reboot network is totally broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bsnider> DanaG, what's this br0?
<chamunks> danbh_intrepid: i appreciate the attempt
<DanaG> I've set up a bridge interface for any VMs I run.
<chamunks> danbh_intrepid: im just hitting a wall and its just upsetting
<DanaG> It's behind NAT, using dnsmasq to give out DHCP and DNS.
<DanaG> It's a static config in the Interfaces file.
<danbh_intrepid> chamunks: well, clutch is not in debian.  I still think the way to go is run transmission daemon, forget about clutch.  I bet its in intrepid by mistake.
<albuntu> anyone heard about this plasmoid error ? There was an error loading data providers.
<chamunks> danbh_intrepid: This could be the case for sure thats probably why im having issues but its all still giving me a headach ill ttyl thanks for your time.
<DanaG> I notice a distinct lack of options to select WHAT interface a particular config applies to.
<brmassa> guys, will Ooo 3 be part of Ibex?
<bsnider> too bad it's such a pain to set up vms with networking
<bsnider> no
<DanaG> Last thing I saw was whatever I last said.
<DanaG> It wasn't that much of a pain for me, once I figured out how to do it... but now NetworkManager is thoroughly confused.
<DanaG> I'll plug in wired ethernet... and it'll try to connect me as a client on br0.
<DanaG> ... and that makes absolutely no sense.
<bruce89> brmassa: probably not
<brmassa> bruce89: because a technical reason or its more like a project deadline?
<bruce89> timing
<bruce89> plus I fail to see any improvements apart from version bloating
<brmassa> bruce89: sad. they will make a huge propaganda towards the new version and ubuntu wont be a ready to test distro...
<bsnider> there will almost certainly be ooo 3 packages for intrepid at some point
<bsnider> there's no need to throw yourself off a bridge because of it
 * bruce89 stops going towards Erskine
<emet> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in intrepid
<emet> ..
<emet> !info mono-gmcs
<ubottu> mono-gmcs (source: mono): Mono C# 2.0 and C# 3.0 compiler for CLI 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.1+dfsg-3ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 353 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<brmassa> bsnider: haha but using their makerting efforts in our favor would be very good.
<emet> grr
<emet> come on upgrade to mono 2 :(
<bruce89> no chance
<emet> 1.9.1 is was buggy as all
<bsnider> using their what-what in the what-what?
<emet> it's basically Mono 2.0 Beta 1
<bruce89> is the 1.9.x series the development 2?
<emet> yeah
<bruce89> ah
<DanaG> I also can't build a PA 0.9.13, because autoconf is 0.01 too old.
<bsnider> DanaG, you want to build pa on your own? that's too adventurous for me
<DanaG> Well, the PPA doesn't have 0.9.13.
<bsnider> fedora's got it, use that
<bruce89> !info autoconf
<ubottu> autoconf (source: autoconf): automatic configure script builder. In component main, is optional. Version 2.61-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 438 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<DanaG> Oh yeah, how is the Mobile Broadband thing supposed to work... if it won't let you choose what serial device to use?
<bsnider> DanaG, you _are_ filing bugs on all of this stuff right?
<DanaG> Umm, I don't remember everything I've commented on.
<DanaG> Perhaps I should file the one on the ifupdown thing now.
<bsnider> ok
<DanaG> Or at least reply to that relevant one.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: try filing bugs as you talk?
<bruce89> that's what IRC logs are for
<bsnider> just checkin'
<bruce89> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/10/09/%23ubuntu+1.html
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/260353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260353 in network-manager "intrepid regression: MASTER NM 0.7 lacks bridge support (dup-of: 256054)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256054 in network-manager "[intrepid] new 0.7 branch ignores /etc/network/interfaces" [High,Fix released]
<DanaG> Dupe?  Umm... not quite.
<bsnider> DanaG should write a book called "why network-manager sucks"
<crdlb> emet: have you seen https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono/+question/44628 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono/+bug/278946 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278946 in mono "Please update to Mono 2.0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cwillu> DanaG, which bridging -> ignoring interfaces?
<tyoc> How I can know what is wrong with my sound?
<tyoc> it doesnt play mp3 or a video that I have
<DanaG> It's not ignoring the manual device, br0.
<tyoc> also ogg
<bruce89> tyoc: known issue
<bsnider> works fine here
<bruce89> PulseAudio likes quitting when not used
<tyoc> bruce89: it was working OK, but after I install somethings, I dont listen any more
<bsnider> well, ma ybe if it wasn't 3 milestones out of date
 * DanaG calls PulseAudio a "lazy bum" in the latest version. =þ
<tyoc> totem prints: ** Message: Error: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f55d84b0d
<DanaG> my interfaces file.
<albuntu> something strange. when i try to boot everything seems ok but when i open 2nvidia X server settings" it says to run "nvidia-xconfig as root"
<albuntu> something strange. when i try to boot everything seems ok but when i open "nvidia X server settings" it says to run "nvidia-xconfig as root"
<bsnider> tyoc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866965
<joshual> hi, can anyone tell me how to mount a vdi ?
<albuntu> if i do sudo nvidia-xconfig as root and restart x it says no screens found
<bsnider> albuntu, do not use that command ever
<wtgee> joshual: Aren't those specific to virtualbox?
<joshual> wtgee: yes... but they're mountable
<albuntu> bsnider : if i dont use that i cant activate the propietary drivers for nvidia. what can i do
<bsnider> albuntu, they are automatically selected by xorg
<RAOF> bsnider: Actually, they aren't.
<RAOF> albuntu: So, how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<albuntu> bsnider : they are not because i cant activate desktop effects and i cant select one of them because they are marked in gray
<albuntu> RAOF : i just upgraded from hardy and i had some problems upgrading anyway i dont know what drivers are installed
<bsnider> ubuntu didn't patch xorg to select the nvidia driver if it's available? then thy're not doing what the x devs wanted
<RAOF> bsnider: You mean the upstream xorg patch that automatically selected the nvidia driver that then got reverted?
<RAOF> albuntu: So, let's try the proper way.  System->Administration->Hardware Drivers.
<bsnider> RAOF, yes and airlie (i think it was him) specifically said the patch should be applied by the distros
<RAOF> Orly?
<albuntu> RAOF : my xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/55470/
<albuntu> nothing inside :S
<RAOF> albuntu: Right.  So, let's go to System->Administrtation->Hardware Drivers
<albuntu> RAOF : i tried and if i choose one of them and click activate they are marked in gray and i cant choose anymore
<albuntu> what is the manual way to install them
<RAOF> albuntu: That suggests that there's probably a dialog box waiting for you to enter your password.
<albuntu> RAOF : no box displayed
<RAOF> There _should_ be a dialog saying "System policy requires authentication before activating/deactivating drivers"
<crdlb> bsnider: I believe he said that if anyone should apply it, it should be the distros, not that he actually recommended that
<bsnider> that's not a recommendation?
<bsnider> that sound slike a recommendation
<albuntu> RAOF : i know that i have to activate them as root but no box is displayed and its really strange. i can keep pressing activate and nothing happens. they stay grey
<RAOF> albuntu: No, you don't have to activate them as root?
<albuntu> then whats the password box that has to be displayed ?
<albuntu> i dont get a password box
<RAOF> So, something's strange in your setup.
<RAOF> Can you open a terminal and run "jockey-gtk"?
<pewpew> hello
<albuntu> RAOF : i am in kde
<RAOF> Aaah.
<albuntu> just to let you know
<RAOF> Oh.  That might be a little bit different, then :)
<RAOF> You could try running jockey-kde, then.
<albuntu> with jockey kde i get the hardware drivers window
<pewpew> I've just gone through a dist-upgrade - since then ubuntu notifies me upon booting that the nvidia kernel module can't be loaded. Anyone gone through the same by any chance?
<albuntu> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<albuntu> Segmentation fault (core dumped). thats what it says in the console
<RAOF> albuntu: Aha.  Well, that's a bug :)
<albuntu> that means ?
<RAOF> albuntu: So, what nvidia card do you have.
<RAOF> That means that the drivers manager is broken for you :)
<albuntu> geforce go 7400
<albuntu> why would it be that i have a broken drivers manager ??
<RAOF> Right.  So, to manually install the drivers you'd want to install the 'nvidia-glx-177' package.
<RAOF> albuntu: I don't know.  I'd suggest filing a bug.  Does Apport pop up and offer to file a bug for you?
<albuntu> nope
<RAOF> Heh.  Bug in the bug reporter :)
<albuntu> yeah i had some of them during the upgrade
<albuntu> i restarted and i had to finish the upgrade from the failsafe :)
<albuntu> so you say i can install the nvidia-glx-177 ?
<tundrayeti311> how can i determine what processes or devices are using a specific module?
<albuntu> RAOF : it says nvidia-glx-177 is already the newest version.
<albuntu> very strange
<bsnider> albuntu,  run dkms status
<albuntu> nvidia, 177.80, 2.6.27-6-generic, i686: installed
<albuntu> nvidia, 177.80, 2.6.24-21-generic, i686: installed (original_module exists)
<bsnider> that means the driver is available
<bsnider> now you need a decent xorg.conf
<alex_mayorga> OT: what's the "official" twitter client on Intrepid?
<albuntu> bsnider : http://paste.ubuntu.com/55470/
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Is there one?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: GNOME-Do! :P
<l337ingDisorder> raof: It looks like all your hard work has been undone!
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: I have gtwitter but it hangs too often
<JontheEchidna> The Twitter plasmoid! :P
<danbh_intrepid> albuntu: here is mine http://pastebin.com/f43bc5054
<bsnider> albuntu,  use mine
<RAOF> l337ingDisorder: What hard work?
<l337ingDisorder> RAOF: glipper was working great for a few days after you fixed the libffi4 dependency but since yesterday's updates it's been crashing upon bootup almost every time (but not EVERY time, interestingly enough)
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: is g-do bundled on intrepid?
<albuntu> bsnider : this one http://pastebin.com/f43bc5054 ?
<danbh_intrepid> albuntu: no, thats mine
<danbh_intrepid> Im using the 177 driver
<bsnider> albuntu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/55473/
<bsnider> that one works for me
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: If by "bundled", you mean "in Universe", then yes.  If by "bundled" you mean "in the default install", then no.
<RAOF> l337ingDisorder: Heh.  File a bug; that one's not my fault! :)
<albuntu> bsnider : going to try
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: bundled for me is "in the default install", but thanks on reminding me of gnome-do
<albuntu> restarting x to see what happens now
 * danbh_intrepid loves gnome-do
<joshual> uggh sharing files/ mounting .vdi for virutalbox is really hard
 * danbh_intrepid misses the old icon : (
<bsnider> gnome-do is awesome
<bsnider> it's revolutionary
<Scorcher> does an1 know if the new network manager fixs the problem with connecting to wireless repeaters?
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: did you notice the icon change?  or am I just crazy
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: what about pulse audio, is it bundled now?
<bsnider> what icon change?
<RAOF> Yes; has been since Hardy.
<bsnider> icon change in what?
<wtgee> bsnider, danbh_intrepid: I have had a hard time 'getting' gnome-do and quicksilver.
<wtgee> I noticed the icon change today
<Alex_Gaynor> I just turned on my wireless card(it's an intel 4965) and nothing is showing up in the network manager, what can I do to make sure it is set up right?
<emet> !info moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<ubottu> Package moonlight-plugin-mozilla does not exist in intrepid
<Scorcher> RAOF, was that to my question?
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: gnome-do,  it used to be a set of gears, and now its like a flower
<cup0spam> ok
<Alex_Gaynor> That's not a flow
<cup0spam> so i've been trying to figure this out for hours now
<Alex_Gaynor> it's a single gear
<cup0spam> asking google, etc
<cup0spam> wtf cant i browse the network?
<alex_mayorga> I think I shouldn't be running Volume Applet 2.24.0.1 on Intrepid, right?
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, doesn't make any difference to me, i run it without the systray icon
<cup0spam> i did a fresh install of ibex, then reverted back to hardy
<danbh_intrepid> wtgee: well, so far, gnome-do is like the firefox address bar, it autosearches out commands as you type them in
<l337ingDisorder> raof: unfortunately it doesn't leave a crash report but I'll file a generic bug.. was hoping you may have heard something about it having been the last to work on it but alas ;)
<l337ingDisorder> night folks
<cup0spam> and now "browse network" doesnt work
<cup0spam> err. Places --> Network
<cup0spam> i installed smbfs
<cup0spam> and the whole samba package
<wtgee> danbh_intrepid: Yeah, I have used it and like it..mostly I just find it useful when my mouse isn't plugged in on my laptop.  I guess I mean I don't 'grok' it.  It just seems like a glorified launcher
<danbh_intrepid> well, the icon is butt ugly now, lol, so Im going iconless too
<bruce89> I don't get these things either
<cwillu> wtgee, glorify it... GLORIFY IT...
<Alex_Gaynor> I just turned on my wireless card(it's an intel 4965) and nothing is showing up in the network manager, what can I do to make sure it is set up right?
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, it's not a _manly_ icon, is that it?
<wtgee> I like the icon.
<wtgee> Better than the old one.
<danbh_intrepid> wtgee: yeah, I dunno.  I never liked the launcher app, but somehow, I really like gnome-do
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: Im laughing right now, but thats pretty much it :P
<danbh_intrepid> the purple stuck out like a sore thumb for me
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, i'd love to see you file a bug against it -- "gnome-do icon threatens my masculinity"
<albuntu> bsnider : that didnt worked for me but when i do sudo nvidia-xconfig and started x it is everything ok and this is my xorg : http://paste.ubuntu.com/55475/
<danbh_intrepid> lol, I'd need an screen shot of the old one to do it proper
<bruce89> hardly new icons, they've been there for almost a month
<bsnider> albuntu, no, no, no there's too much old garbage in that file
<wtgee> bruce89: Well they came through on ibex today...for me at least.
<albuntu> ok then tell me some parts to remove from it
<bruce89> revision 528
<albuntu> but i am not finding a way to make it work without doing this
<bsnider> albuntu, make it look a bit more like mine
<albuntu> ok
<bsnider> albuntu, leave Section "Device" alone
 * bruce89 thinks the gnome-do people forgot to set their bzr identities
<bruce89> apart from RAOF
<albuntu> bsnider : you mean remove anything and leave only section device
<albuntu> ??
<bsnider> no
<bsnider> just make sure you don't touch that part
<albuntu> ah ok
<bsnider> because that's what's telling xorg to load hte driver
<RAOF> DanaG: For what its' worth, I've just built 0.9.13 packages.  Seems to work fine.
<albuntu> but whats the problem if i live it like it is
<albuntu> leave*
<Alex_Gaynor> Anyone on why I don't have any wireless networks listed when I turn on my network card?
<bsnider> RAOF, are they going into theestimable raof ppa?
<albuntu> Alex_Gaynor : maybe you dont have wireless near you . lol . just joking
<bsnider> and uh...why isn't luke doing that?
<DanaG> I tried to ./configure the PA 0.9.12, and it merely told me that autoconf was too old.
<RAOF> bsnider: No; I just wanted to check that they can be built, and it's easier to do that with a package than installing all the build-depends manually :)
<albuntu> bsnider : is there any problem if i leave xorg.conf as it is without removing anything ?
<RAOF> And Luke isn't doing that because there's no way 0.9.13 will make it into intrepid.
<RAOF> albuntu: Probably not, no.
<albuntu> ok thanks
<albuntu> going to restart x to try
<DanaG> I've figured something out: my emu10k1 is the glitchiest of the 3 sound devices I have around here.
<bsnider> RAOF, even if i file bug after annoying bug complaining about it?
<DanaG> USB-audio is less glitchy, and the onboard mostly just doesn't glitch.
<albuntu> thanks to all of you
<albuntu> i managed to make it work
<alex_mayorga> did the last update to flashplugin-nonfree nuked flash for anyone else?
<albuntu> there was Load "type1" that didnt let me load xorg.conf
<bsnider> albuntu, make sure you use the tweaks that nvidia recommends, especially since you're using kde
<albuntu> i just removed that line and everything is ok
<albuntu> bsnider : what tweaks ?
<tyoc> hi There, still I cant listen sound following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866965 for example in System/Preferences/Sound when I hit play on one of the outputs I get audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<bsnider> albuntu, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118088
<albuntu> bsnider : it says after starting x run : # nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=2 -a GlyphCache=1
<tyoc> also in the volume of the pulseaudio device chooser, I see no output device listed
<albuntu> bsnider : do i have to do this manually every time ?
<wastrel> ok hi
<bsnider> albuntu, make it a startup script
<albuntu> bsnider : how can i do that ?
<wastrel> i just built pilot-link and network hotsync works
<bsnider> albuntu, ask someone who uses kde
<DanaG> RAOF: did you make an actual packaged PA 0.9.13?
<albuntu> bsnider : ok thanks.
<bsnider> RAOF, you shouldn't have said anything
<albuntu> bsnider : last thing please. where do i have to put those to lines that have to be added in xorg.conf ? i mean in wich section of xorg.conf
<bsnider> just look at where i put them
<alex_mayorga> anyone else with flashplugin-nonfree breakage on version 10.0.12.10ubuntu1 ?
<bsnider> albuntu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/55473/
<alex_mayorga> not even http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ works down here :(
<albuntu> bsnider : thanks
<bsnider> i have different numbers than they do because i have more vram
<DanaG> Where do I put that nvidia-settings command to ensure it runs before compiz starts?
<burner> anyone know if there's something like grsync that can use gvfs destinations so i can browse an ssh dir?
<burner> DanaG: multi monitor support problemo?
<DanaG> I have only one monitor, actually.
<burner> why does "nvidia-settings" have to run before compiz?
<burner> why do you run nvidia-settings at all once the settings are configured?
<alex_mayorga> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<alex_mayorga> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<alex_mayorga> does flash 10.0.12.10ubuntu1 work for you?
<burner> anyone know how to make gnome line up icons starting in the top right when you auto arrange or clean up?
 * burner is rockin flash, but installed it from a tarball before a deb was available
<bsnider> burner, _if_ that is configurable, it would be in gconf-editor somewhere
<d4t4min3r> question, just updated and for some reason.. firefox is not shoing the close and minimize buttons.. its taking the whole screen up
<larson9999> alex_mayorga, so far seems to be as stable as flash has been in arch and slack for a long time now.  ubuntu hasn't been able to accomplish this for some reason.   but maybe it's 'fixed'
<d4t4min3r> anyone else having this issue?
<sysdoc> Did anyone else get a partial update from the update mgr?
<burner> bummer, i couldn't find anything in gconf-editor
<bsnider> burner, file a bug as a feature request to the gnome developers
<burner> for sure
<burner> xfce does it ;)
<alex_mayorga> d4t4min3r: you certain you're not running in "full screen" press F11 see if it helps
<alex_mayorga> larson9999, burner: you guys using the packaged one?
<alex_mayorga> my flash plugin won't do anything even when it shows just OK on about:plugins
<larson9999> alex_mayorga, actually, i didn't check the version :)  but whatever is in the latest update seems to be pretty stable as far as flash+ubuntu goes.
<burner> define "won't do anything"
 * burner restarts firefox to test latest .deb pack of flash
<musikgoat> hi, ldconfig has been sitting for about 5 min, any problem with killing it?
<musikgoat> after partial-upgrade
<burner> not to rub it in, but I'm watching the 2nd US Presidential debate in flash 10 glory ;)  http://www.hulu.com/watch/38186/msnbc-decision-08-full-debate-mccain-and-obama-town-hall#s-p1-so-i0
<alex_mayorga> burner: flash content won't even load here
<burner> have "libflashsupport" package?
<burner> if so, dump it
<alex_mayorga> burner: blank screen here, dump means remove?
<burner> indeed..  sudo apt-get remove libflashsupport
<alex_mayorga> burner: "State: not installed"
<larson9999> alex_mayorga, it says i have 10.0.1.218 installed
<freaky[t]> hey in the  new kubuntu (intrepid) everytime i click on a link it opens different programs which it shouldnt open. it opens quanta (webdev IDE) for some websites, for a domain which ends in .txt it opens open office writer!!! that sucks can anyone help me with that?
<burner> alex_mayorga: you could try getting the tarball and extracting it by hand
<larson9999> freaky[t], sounds fun.
<burner> alex_mayorga: no ff extensions are f'ing with it right?
<freaky[t]> larson9999: that's stupid ;P
<alex_mayorga> burner: not that I can think of, I was watching The daily show just before the update
<larson9999> freaky[t], in nautilus i have some issues similar, too.  more like it has the wrong program in the 'open with'.  and a couple are still wrong even after i changed them.
<bsnider> i guess it's all jon stewart's fault
<larson9999> so far so good with ibex
<alex_mayorga> bsnider: probably :)
<larson9999> i just updated and all the icons changed.  that was kinda funky
<alex_mayorga> burner: any luck with the package, I just did a reinstall and no luck :(
<burner> yeah, it's working here
 * alex_mayorga hates his cell phone carrier for having a flash only site
<burner> like i said, you can try to place the libflashplayer.so file into /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<burner> lol
<menavas> hi everyone
<burner> it's hilarious (or very sad) that a cell carrier would use flash when most phones cannot use flash
<musikgoat> damn, i just ran a partial-upgrade for ibex, and it hung at the ldconfig part... sat there for about 10 min, so i tried rebooting, and now grub won't load
<menavas> i wonder if someone has problems with keyboard in intrepid
<musikgoat> oops, my bad, nvm
<burner> heh, good work musikgoat
<musikgoat> stupid thumbdrive
<musikgoat> :-)
<larson9999> alex_mayorga, hmmm now the update manager is telling me flashplugin-nonfree is ready for install.  should i skip it?
<alex_mayorga> burner: it's ridiculous, but true
<alex_mayorga> larson9999, last update or Jon Stewart break it for me just minutes ago, maybe if you want to confirm my nascent bug :) take the update
<larson9999> alex_mayorga, sure.  i'll go for it.
<alex_mayorga> larson9999: just note what version you currently have
<menavas> hi there?
<musikgoat> hi
<menavas> i wonder if someone has problems with keyboard and mouse in gdm in intrepid
<larson9999> menavas, the only trouble i've had with my mouse is that it needs xorg.conf and i forgot what the settings were.  so i switched mice.
<menavas> they are dead and can not continue in graphics mode
<larson9999> menavas, oh and have a keyboard issue.  my arrow keys aren't mapped corrected in some apps.  dosbox for example.
<menavas> my keyboard don't respond at all
<larson9999> i'm a moron... now it looks like i'm hanging on the upgrade like musikgoat.  i never learn to wait until these things are fixed :)
<menavas> i can't sing in in graphics mode to my system
 * burner is rockin flash, so i'm not sure what you dudes are sayin
<musikgoat> larson9999: at ldconfig?
<larson9999> musikgoat at update-initramfs
<musikgoat> oh, hang tight
<musikgoat> that can take a min
<alex_mayorga> burner: looks like I'm going to miss the debate, not that I cared :)
<burner> the debate happened on tuesday ;)
<burner> you can stream it anytime
<burner> the next one is in 6 days
<musikgoat> alex_mayorga: if you want to see it again, its going to be on cnn on sat and sun as well
<burner> hulu is cooler ;)
 * burner doesn't own a tv
<larson9999> hulu is nice
<larson9999> we have a tv but don't watch it.
<menavas> anybody with the same problem as i have?
<musikgoat> menavas: not me, sorry
<musikgoat> menavas: can you get terminal access before gdm?
<menavas> sorry for  my english i don't speak very well
<larson9999> musikgoat, does it take this long?
<musikgoat> larson9999: not really, whats your processor?
<larson9999> menavas, about as well as i do and it's my native language :)
<larson9999> musikgoat, amd 4200
<musikgoat> yeah, then no
<musikgoat> but i cant recommend to kill it, i was worried about killing ldconfig
<musikgoat> :-/
<menavas> the previuos version i had a problem updating my system too
<menavas> i should learn the lesson, not update a stable system to a beta
<`Matir> Is nspluginwrapper flash horribly broken?
<hansin> Has anyone else had issues with the latest updates screwing up your nvidia driver?
<PRGUY85> hey just received latest intrepid updates and now network manager doesn't work (fixed it in regular ubuntu but same solution doesn't work with kubuntu).  Any ideas?
<alex_mayorga> `Matir: can you elaborate? flash is also broken here
<larson9999> the update wasn't too bad but now the system beep is going nonstop :)
<`Matir> alex_mayorga, sometimes I will just get a grey box instead of the flash applet
<alex_mayorga> `Matir: I can't load any flash either, any ideas?
<`Matir> alex_mayorga, none at all?
<alex_mayorga> no, not even http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ works here :(
<`Matir> alex_mayorga, do you see any flash entries in about:plugins?
<larson9999> found a post that mentioned speaker feedback and putting a pillow on the keyboard helped so i turned off the speakers and booted with no beeps.  wierd
<alex_mayorga> `Matir: yes it shows File name:  libflashplayer.so Shockwave Flash 10.0.0 d525
<`Matir> alex_mayorga, weird...
<`Matir> and not disabled?
<alex_mayorga> sfw and spl are both enabled
<srdjan> enyone encountered the same instalation bug?
<srdjan> (i can describe)
<srdjan> After installing Ubuntu 8.10 beta, first boot was only a desktop with a moving pointer but not panels (of GNOME)
<srdjan> I hit ctrl_alt-backspace, and then reloged, everything was OK then
<menavas_> i have solved my issue
<srdjan> during installation, I choosed "Autologin" option
<srdjan> (so after killing X, and reloging, I was asked for my password, and from that moment autologin worked OK)
<srdjan> the problem was just that fist time.
<srdjan> other thing I've noticed is no more automatic offer to install coceds on mp3, DivX.. and such - just a constatation: "can't play, missing codec"
<srdjan> I hope this will be resolved in final
<alex_mayorga> `Matir: any other questions or pointers?
<goat|lappy> nice menavas_
<`Matir> alex_mayorga, no... trying to figure out if it's related to mine or what
<bsnider> maybe it will offer fluendo codecs for pay like fedora
<srdjan> @bsnider - whatever  - things with offering codecs works on 8.04, and should work on 8.10, too
<RAOF> srdjan: Is the file you're trying to play actually supported by _any_ free codec?
<RAOF> bsnider: Pay-for fluendo codecs are already offered.
<srdjan> mp3 for instalnce?
<srdjan> it has free codecs
<burner> kind of... not as free as ogg
<larson9999> menavas_, plugged them in all the way?
<srdjan> I installed 8.10 beta, clicked on mp3 and got message NO CODECS
<RAOF> And the codec popup doesn't offer to install an mp3 decoder?
<srdjan> no
<burner> srdjan: install "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<srdjan> thats what  im talking about
<burner> totem should prompt you to install mp3 codecs
<RAOF> srdjan: Please file a bug; it should.
<srdjan> @burner - i'm not a beginner i know how to manually install what I need I'm just reporting this doesnt work
<bsnider> srdjan, which program were you using again?
<burner> ah ha... yeah, what app?
<srdjan> I use Amarok. - but what I want to say is: The USER, when install a system and doubleclick mp3 should be offered to install codecs
<srdjan> AS in Ubuntu 8.04
<burner> ah ha... this is kubuntu... /me gets it now
<bsnider> using kde or gnome?
<srdjan> no, not KUbuntu, I use Amarok on GNOME
<srdjan> on Ubuntu
<burner> well don't use that your first time ;)
<bsnider> what if you try playing it in totem?
<srdjan> bsnider - now I can play it how ever I wnat - it;s not me it is just that feature that should work for an average desktop JOE :)
<srdjan> like it worked on 8.04
<bsnider> srdjan, maybe not if you're using amarok on gnome though
<RAOF> srdjan: It probably doesn't work in Amarok anymore because Amarok's not using the gstreamer backend?
<srdjan> and lijke it works noe for adobe-flash installer and nvidia drivers, for instance
<bsnider> gnome doesn't know anything about amarok
<srdjan> 100mb of ubuntu-restricted-extras ;)
<Codemaster> weird - all of a sudden today, my fonts are huge and when i open any apps, i don't get any window title or border
<wastrel> fonts
<wastrel> it sounds like your window manager isn't working
<Codemaster> hm
<Codemaster> i had compiz on and it has been working nicely up until now
 * DanaG wishes the kde4 amarok didn't suck.
<DanaG> I like the kde3 amarok... but I want to be able to use GTK themes, such as with qgtkstyle.
<Codemaster> hm weird, i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then a sudo nvidia-xconfig and still no luck
<Codemaster> still broken :/
<DanaG> Grr, new bluetooth things sucks... there's no way to define services.
<DanaG> How do you create an rfcomm interface nowww?
<burner> Codemaster: sudo /etc/init.d/dkms_autoinstaller start   does that show errors?
<Codemaster> no
<Codemaster> just says nvidia (177.76) [OK]
<burner> so the driver works... what's up with yer xorg is the question
<Codemaster> yeah, im not sure
<burner> you could pastebin it
<Codemaster> should i try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then sudo nvidia-xconfig again ?
<burner> as a side note... 177.80 isout
<Codemaster> oh nice
<Codemaster> maybe i'll try upgrading anyway..
<tyoc> ey people, finally I listen sound, rhytm+flash+amsn, but I also use a program called tuxguitar, which Im not able to listen at the same time than the others
<tyoc> o no, I see now, that is not listed on the devices of volume control in PA applet :S
<aurel42> good morning
<aurel42> For me, on intrepid, firefox dies when visiting thedailyshow.com, or, with noscript, when starting the flash application on the "full episodes" page.
<aurel42> Can someone reproduce this?
<aurel42> I'm using "flashplugin-nonfree   10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525"
<aurel42> ...and it also happens in -safe-mode
<DanaG> Grr, how the heck am I supposed to set up an rfcomm port now?
<DanaG> Bluez 4.x seems like a regression to me.
<Codemaster> burner, wastrel: yep, it's still fubar'd - let me post my XORG
<[11touche]> is anyone stuck at "update-initramfs: Generating /boot....." ??
<[11touche]> this is taking ages
<aurel42> [11touche]: I seem to remember it took a long time when I built the image for the first time.
<aurel42> [11touche]: in cases like that, I like to have a peek with "strace -eopen -p <PID>"
<[11touche]> ok, but I can see no disk activity..
<Codemaster> burner, wastrel: http://pastebin.com/d264ebb73
<Codemaster> any ideas from that? :\
<aurel42> Can someone please check whether my problem with thedailyshow.com is reproducible? (If yes, I can stop looking for a fix and start cursing Adobe)
<Codemaster> i tried reconfiguring xserver-xorg, reinstalling the nvidia drivers and re-running nvidia-xconfig
<burner> it has no screen sizes, but i dunno
<Codemaster> my screen size is a WSXGA+
<Codemaster> so it's the 1680 x 1200 or whatnot
<burner> http://burner.ath.cx/xorg.conf.txt
<Codemaster> what would you recommend I do from here?
<Codemaster> burner: as i am kind of stumped and highly frustrated since i can't really use my OS as it is
<aurel42> Codemaster: if you need to USE it, how come you're on intrepid? ;)
<Codemaster> to fix my wireless issues
<Codemaster> it would have microcode SW errors and the only resolution was to upgrade to the new kernel
<IdleOne> Can someone please add to the right click menu a " Convert video file " option? ( .mod to .avi etc etc )
<IdleOne> in nautilus that is
<Codemaster> IdleOne: that would be pretty cool
<IdleOne> Codemaster: heck yeah it would
<IdleOne> only needs to show when there are video files in the dir
<mike-solidus> hey guys, my framebuffer is messed up on boot, its a garbled screen and i have to run kwin --replace& everytime i boot or i don't have window decorations
<aurel42> So nobody here watches Jon Stewart, huh?
 * burner does!
<aurel42> burner: with intrepid?
<[11touche]> Another interesting bug: On live-CD, it detected both monitors on my radeon 9600, in clone mode, but now it can't even detect my second monitor (on DVI-0)
<burner> aurel42: indeed, via hulu
<aurel42> burner: ie. on the web?
<aurel42> burner: dang, I can't use hulu, I'm not in the US.
<burner> dailyshow.com has clips that make up a whole show... does that work?
<mike-solidus> how do i get the qt 4 development files on my installation, cant find the packages
 * burner didn't realize hulu was US only... can't you fake it to make it think you're from teh US?
<aurel42> burner: if you're not doing anything important with your browser right now... would you check thedailyshow.com for me? (attention, firefox will probably crash)
<burner> what about it?  it rocks here
<aurel42> burner: I'd like to know if any Firefox crashes or if it's just mine.
<aurel42> burner: it crashes when I go to "Full Episodes" and try to watch an episode.
<burner> don't use the full episode player, that's just an embedded hulu
<aurel42> burner: well, it worked until I upgraded to intrepid.
<burner> but if you jsut watch the clips via the front page, they play in order anyway... and it can fullscreen now
<burner> oh, works here
<mike-solidus> how do i get my ntfs partition to mount?
<burner> actually, maybe it doesn't use hulu for the full episode player anymore... it looks different and i dont' see the hulu branding i saw before
<burner> mike-solidus: plug it in?
<mike-solidus> burner: its on the same drive as my kubuntu partition
<aurel42> the clips on the front page are crashing my Firefox, too. Good to know it works for you - it must be a solvable problem then.
<aurel42> thanks, burner
<burner> mike-solidus:  places -> computer ?
<Codemaster> burner: it seems compiz works now, but i am still having issues with my window manager
<Codemaster> still have the huge fonts
<Codemaster> etc.
<mike-solidus> burner: i'm on kubuntu
<burner> aurel42: you can always mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-backup-to-test-fresh-profile
<aurel42> burner: I tried with -safe-mode which should do basically the same.
<burner> kubuntu: can you use dolphin to double-click it?
<aurel42> burner: didn't help, though.
<burner> aurel42: i don't think it's the same thing
<burner> aurel42: but whatever, sure you have flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<aurel42> burner: well, it's worth a try.
<mike-solidus> burner: dolphin claims i dont have a system:/ url, i'm pretty sure for some reason when i made the upgrade it didn't give me dolphin-kde4
<aurel42> burner: sure. I also tried with the current beta from Adobe, same thing.
<burner> mike-solidus: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  should get it
<burner> aurel42: try that profile thing... or try as another user on your pc if you have one
<aurel42> burner: with fresh .mozilla, the browser will crash immediately when I access the front page.
<Codemaster> burner: maybe it's something with metacity..?
<Codemaster> i am stumped, currently :(
<burner> Codemaster: doubt it... try my xorg?
<mike-solidus> burner: kk i'll try that
<burner> Codemaster: what's up with your window manager?
<Codemaster> burner: not sure
<burner> Codemaster: metacity isn't in use if you're using compiz
<Codemaster> burner: compiz seems to work, rofl.
<Codemaster> but the text is still huge like xbox
<burner> oh... change your res?
<burner> run "nvidia-settings" ?
<Codemaster> my res is correct
<burner> Codemaster: dpi all jacked up?
<Codemaster> it's at 96
<Codemaster> that was my initial thought - maybe it messed with the DPI
 * burner uses 96 too
 * DanaG doesn't use 96... because it's not correct for his screen.
<DanaG> My screen is 99 DPI... so I use 99 DPI.
<Codemaster> hm interesting
<Codemaster> burner: i go into the compiz settings and none of the images show in the larger area
<Codemaster> ie - how it usually has little samples/previews of what each feature does
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and nvidia has this stupid thing where they change the virtual size of the display when changing resolution... rather than changing the DPI.
<burner> Codemaster: pick a different theme?
 * Codemaster tries
<DanaG> Anyone know how to create an rfcomm connection in the Bluez 4.x tools?  The only way seems to be through rfcomm.conf, or through manual rfcomm command usage.  In BlueZ 3.x, I could use "BlueMan" to connect... but not the normal Bluetooth applet in Gnome. And now there's no way to use EITHER to do it.
<Codemaster> burner_: no change, but
<Codemaster> i just lowered the font-size
<Codemaster> so it's okay now lol
<Codemaster> as long as it's working and not bothering me, im good
<Codemaster> burner_: however, the no images in the compiz settings thing still kind of haunts me :/
<burner_> Codemaster: could always use metacity.... alt+f2, metacity --replace
<Codemaster> yeah
<Nhorning> hello?
<Nhorning> I upgraded to early in beta, and my internet connection is broken in ibex
<Nhorning> I'm on a hardy live cd right now
<Nhorning> can I update my system by downloading the alternate install to my Ibex installation, and then mounting it there?
<Nhorning> anyone awake?
<burner> Nhorning: you have an intel nic that uses hte e1000 driver by chance?
<burner> Nhorning: try upgrading to the latest updates?
<Nhorning> I have an intel card
<Nhorning> but I don't know what the exact problems is
<Nhorning> I'm pretty sure, however, that it's been fixed
<Nhorning> I just can't upgrade because I don't have a working net connection in ibex
<Nhorning> I'm working off the hardy live cd right now
<DanaG> You can perhaps download the new kernel packages, then boot Intrepid again.
<DanaG> Then install the downloaded packages.
<Nhorning> ok
<Nhorning> how do I do that?
<Nhorning> where are the files that I need to download?
<DanaG> Lemme dig up the packages.
<Nhorning> ok
<Nhorning> thanks
<Nhorning> also, I'm worried that I can't save files to my ibex installation through the live cd
<jack|ass> so my nvidia driver seems to have vanished after a reboot.
<jack|ass> anyone heard of this?
<Nhorning> I have the hard drive mounted
<DanaG> Save it to your user's home dir, perhaps.
<jack|ass> ...wow, I am surprised that I have a farsi character set.
<Nhorning> just home
<Nhorning> not any branch of home?
<DanaG> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-image-generic_2.6.27.6.7_i386.deb
<DanaG> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-6-generic_2.6.27-6.8_i386.deb
<DanaG> Well, you can put the .deb files wherever you want.
<DanaG> ... just as long as you remember where you put them.  =þ
<DanaG> I think those are the only two you need.
<DanaG> Though if you use nvidia, you'll also need the headers:
<Nhorning> hmm, maybe if I download them to the desktop and manually transfer them over
<Nhorning> I think i'm on ati
<DanaG> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-headers-generic_2.6.27.6.7_i386.deb
<Nhorning> wtf?
<Nhorning> I just downloaded them to the desktop but it's not showing them
<burner> exit
<DanaG> Oh, make sure to put them on the desktop of the Intrepid partition.
<Nhorning> why the desktop?
<Nhorning> it seems I don't have write permission to my ibex drive
<Nhorning> how do I gain write permition
<Nhorning> err permission
<Nhorning> hello?
<Nhorning> hey, anybody know how I gain write permission to my hard drive from the live cd?
<Nhorning> I think this is what has been causing my problems since last night
<Nhorning> hello?
<Nhorning> hey!
<Nhorning> I think I have a pretty simple question...
<Nhorning> limited time....
<Nhorning> please...
<jumpkick> quick question, I'm using Gnome now, having been forcefully upgraded from KDE3 to KDE4 and not enjoying "progress"...  How does one configure the window list to have two rows of icons like KDE3 or the Windows taskbar will do when you make it big enough?
<jumpkick> Nhorning, what is your question?
<supert0nes> not till 4.2 sorry
<Nhorning> I need write permission to my ibex harddrive
<Nhorning> using the hardy live cd
<hansin> Codemaster: Are you still having issues with latest Nvidia driver?  Mine did not upgrade well to 177.80.  What fixed it was to uninstall all Nvidia stuff, and reinstall.  Then is worked.  Seems to me a bug was introduced.
<jumpkick> supert0nes, I already purge KDE off my system, I want to know if Gnome 2.24 can do it
<supert0nes> oh
<jumpkick> purged
<hansin> Maybe a bug.  But didn't seem to upgrade well.
<supert0nes> ya i don't know that i'm a kde4 user
<Nhorning> did you hear my question jumpkick?
<jumpkick> Nhorning: yeah
<Nhorning> do you know how to do it?
<Nhorning> I have the drive mounted
<Nhorning> but I need write permission to update my ibex installation
<jumpkick> on KDE you'd just right click on the drive icon and set the properties to read/write I think
<supert0nes> chmod?
<jumpkick> you'll likely have to use sudo mount with a remount option
<Nhorning> what's the command line?
<jumpkick> the liveCDs mark the drives as read-only
<crdlb> jumpkick: set the panel size to >=48 if you're asking about gnome
<jumpkick> or mount the drive rather
<jumpkick> crdlb: oh thanks, I had it at 42 and it didn't do anything and I didn't see any options.... 48 works wonderfully thanks
<Nhorning> so what do I type in the terminal?
<jumpkick> I'm not going to tell you exactly....  it will be something like 'sudo mount -o remount,rw  /harddrivemount'
<Nhorning>  alright, whats the important option? remount?
<jumpkick> there is also another syntax in the man page for remount
<jumpkick> type "man mount" then type "/remount" and hit "/" a couple of times till you find the examples of remounting
<jumpkick> or you can try going into the properties of the drive in "Places -> Computer" and see if there is an option to do it like in KDE
<DanaG> Nhorning:
<DanaG> Oh, you can just use command line to copy as root to your user dir.
<DanaG> It may be that the livecd 'ubuntu' user is not the same UID as your own user on the installed system.
<jumpkick> he probably needs to fix something on his hdd that he already installed...
<Nhorning> thanks
<Nhorning> let me try that
<Peddy> hey everyone, I get a black screen (no text or GUI boot) when booting Intrepid, but GDM loads. Can anyone help me please?
<jumpkick> Peddy: how do you know GDM loads?
<Nhorning> and what command do i use to copy?
<Nhorning> with the command line?
<Peddy> jumpkick: I'm presented with my login screen
<jumpkick> Peddy: you just don't see anything before that...   I have that problem
<jumpkick> it's inconsistent
<jumpkick> it's a problem with my nividia video card and my viewsonic monitor
<jumpkick> if I reset the machine it will post the video about half the time
<jumpkick> the rest of the time, I won't see anything until GDM loads (flipping the video mode)
<Nhorning> GD it
<Peddy> jumpkick: yeah, there's a workaround over here. At least for me. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/246269/+viewstatus
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246269 in linux-meta "Switched from vesafb to uvesafb, but uvesafb can't work without v86d" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Nhorning> whats the copy command?
<Peddy> jumpkick: it slows down the boot dramatically though
<jumpkick> occasionally I don't see GDM even, so I have to ctrl-alt-backspace to force GDM's X to flip the video mode again
<Nhorning> i'm looking in help and it makes no sense...
<jumpkick> Peddy: I'll have a look
<Nhorning> I have 15 min left
<jumpkick> Nhorning: dude, why are you using Linux if you don't know what you are doing
<Nhorning> I've been using ubuntu for a year
<Peddy> Nhorning: Excuse jumpkick, the command is 'cp'.
<Nhorning> thankyou
<Peddy> Nhorning: so 'cp porno.avi SecretFolder/porno.avi'
<Peddy> =-O
<jumpkick> lol... quickly before mom gets home
<Tm_T> Peddy: nownow
<Nhorning> I'm sorry, If I had time to brows a bunch of forums like I usally do I wouldn't be using this channel
<jianfei> thats what the channel is for...
<jianfei> love the dust theme
<Peddy> jianfei: same here
<jianfei> best thing since sliced bread
<jianfei> lol
<Peddy> Tm_T: first example I though of, sorry :P
<jianfei> peddy: wonder what makes you think of that...
<jianfei> gday gaminggeek
<Peddy> meh I know Nhorning in RL
<Peddy> kthxbye
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I'm missing the qemu packages when running from an 8.10 beta livecd. are they hidden somewhere strange?
<Nhorning> ok, I think that did it
<Nhorning> thanks for the help
<gaminggeek_> hey jianfei
<Ayabara> hi. after upgrade and reboot I lost my dual screen setup, and in Xorg.0.log I see the following:
<Ayabara> (II) RADEONHD(0): Output PANEL using initial mode 1400x1050
<Ayabara> (II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-D_1 using initial mode 1400x1050
<Ayabara> (EE) RADEONHD(0): Cannot position output VGA_1 relative to unknown output DVI-0
<elmargol> the new nvidia driver still crashes on my system :(
<DIFH-iceroot> if i am using 8.10 beta now, will "apt-get upgrade" make my beta to final version (if the final is released)?
<scizzo-> elmargol: can you see if the recommended version of the nvidia driver works for  you?
<elmargol> scizzo-: I tried all 3 drivers. every driver is affected
<elmargol> DIFH-iceroot: yes
<scizzo-> DIFH-iceroot: it will be announced for you if there is a new release
<elmargol> bug #270617 if someone cares
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270617 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Display corruption after short period" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270617
<DIFH-iceroot> scizzo-: elmargol thank you
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+bug/42571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 42571 in eog "eog won't delete images on different volume" [Low,Fix released]
<DanaG> Still exists!
<Cheery> hi
<dmh65> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<Cheery> my update just hanged onto update-initramfs
<ibrahim_> hello, I am using intrepid. My system does not boot up and freeze on the splash screen when compiz is enabled. Any idea or bug already reported / solved? Thanks.
<Cheery> ibrahim_: what graphics card do you have?
<ibrahim_> I am using ati mobility x1400
<Cheery> how old is it?
<dmh65> !ati
<Cheery> with my 7 year old card, compiz used to hang everytime.
<ibrahim_> I was bought it 2 years ago
<Cheery> then there's some weird problem
<dmh65> Ibex is xorg 7.4
<dmh65> no ati 3d driver
<dmh65> you got no chance
<dmh65> like me
<ibrahim_> ok I am already using opensource drivers
<dmh65> yes, they are fine to get your normal resolution
<parfu> webcam in 8.10 (ubuntu & xubuntu). In skype - camorama - cheese i get a green picture. Like broken tv. Worked fine in 8.04. Is it a known thing or it is my configuration?
<dmh65> mine is great just no 3d :(
<bugabundo_work> parfu: many webcam drivers won't work yet with the new kernel 2.6.27
<bugabundo_work> does any one else start seeing again refresh problems with nvidia driver?
<bugabundo_work> it was fixed and yesterday it returned
<gaminggeek__> anyone having problems with youtube not working properly
<gaminggeek__> bits of the picture are left behind
<dmh65> try Opera
<gaminggeek__> do I have to :/
<gaminggeek__> I like firefox..
<dmh65> why not its fun to try stuff
<gaminggeek__> heh
<dmh65> firefox is a bit of a housebrick if you ask me :)
<bugabundo_work> yeah gaminggeek__
<gaminggeek__> have you found that opera fixed it or are you jsut getting me to switch browser
<bugabundo_work> bug #269904 and its dupes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269904
<dmh65> just suggesting
<gaminggeek__> I have an intel card..
<dmh65> if it does it in opera then its not the browser
<bugabundo_work> I would if someone from QA would raise that to Critical
<bugabundo_work> its not the browser
<bugabundo_work> its the driver
<bugabundo_work> vs compiz
<dmh65> ah
<bugabundo_work> see that ticket
<dmh65> @ gaming geek, see the ticket man :)
<bugabundo_work> I guess I'll disable compiz for now
<bugabundo_work> until a new driver comes out
<gaminggeek__> happens in metacity
<bugabundo_work> did kdepim update mess anyones kmail?
<bugabundo_work> or was my hard power off that mess it? I ran out of battery while checking email
<bugabundo_work> gaminggeek__: please don't!! it happens on metacity too?
<bugabundo_work> then it's a diferent bug
<gaminggeek__> ok
<gaminggeek__> do you know the bug?
<dmh65> starship trooper
<bugabundo_work> it does NOT happen on metacity
<bugabundo_work> only compiz
<parfu> bugabundo_work thank you for your reply my 10 hour search is over :)
<gaminggeek__> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16257#c6
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 16257 in Driver/intel "[GM965 EXA] Frame-buffer compression broken for CPU writes (XPutImage)" [Major,Assigned]
<bugabundo_work> I have ticket for you parfu
<gaminggeek__> thats the workaround if anyone else has this prob
<bugabundo_work> let me check it (no email client working so it takes a bit more)
<bugabundo_work> parfu: bug #215604 ig you have a Genesys Logic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215604 in linux "Genesys Logic Webcam 05e3:0503 Not Working" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215604
<bugabundo_work> *ig -> if
 * bugabundo_work checks 16257
<parfu> bugabundo_worκ : mine is a creative webcam vista plus , but thank you anyway
<bugabundo_work> gaminggeek__: that's for Intel
<gaminggeek__> yea...
<bugabundo_work> nvidia does things a bit diferent AFAIK
<gaminggeek__> I have an intel card
<gaminggeek__> I said that
<elmargol> Is there a nvidia related channel or something where people care about closed source drivers?
<elmargol> It seems like noone at ubuntu gives a f*** about closed source drivers :D
<bugabundo_work> elmargol: #ubuntu-x ?
<gaminggeek__> I dont really care about closed source drivers
<dmh65> why, they are great
<dmh65> manufacturer drivers are the best
<dmh65> especially for graphics
<dmh65> sod the purist hippy stuff
<elmargol> I hate closed source drivers too :/ next time I buy a intel gpu :(
<dmh65> I like my pc to work
<dmh65> Linux should make their own pc's maybe
<elmargol> dmh65: closed source drivers are great... The problem is if they fail you are doomed
<dmh65> too much cash involved though I guess
<elmargol> Some large distributions should start selling a reference platform
<dmh65> they usually dont fail though if they are made for a particular distro
<scizzo-> elmargol: you are not really doomed......what exactly happens when you start X?
<dmh65> I think once some real good and popular gaming platform comes to Linux and there is a market the drivers will come a bit quicker :)
<scizzo-> elmargol: also.....the ubuntu release of Ibex is still in beta mode....so it is not 100% sure to work just yet..
<elmargol> scizzo-: the grafic driver crashes. I see only garbage on the screen and I have to hardreboot
<elmargol> scizzo-: sure and If I don't report issues it stays broken
<scizzo-> elmargol: right and this is bugged in launchpad?
<elmargol> scizzo-: I don't get you
<dmh65> Ubuntu do care about manufacturer drivers
<dmh65> I remember when I first installed Hardy and the first thing it told me was that there was a shiny 3d driver waiting for me
<scizzo-> elmargol: what is the bug number?
<dmh65> I jumped at it
<scizzo-> elmargol: nvm found it
<elmargol> scizzo-: bug #270617 bug #278029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270617 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Display corruption after short period" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270617
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278029 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Xserver crashes, scrambled terminals random lines and patterns (dup-of: 270617)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278029
<dmh65> two things Linux needs to be, 1 not like windows and 2 not purist hippy
<kblin> hehe
<Cheery> have you ever wondered what you really want from an OS?
<scizzo-> elmargol: and you have compiz on?
<Cheery> I bought a newer computer and tried compiz, but realised that compiz sucks
<Cheery> because I want snappy comp, not flashy comp
<dmh65> Cheery, email client, browser a,d a ssh client, after that I am happy lol
<kblin> Cheery: actually, what I want from my OS is to help me get my work done and not get in my way
<dmh65> *and
<Cheery> kblin: that's more commonly recognised property
<dmh65> so, how do I edit flash websites in Linux?
<Cheery> but it's hard to obey, since OS gets on your way anyway
<scizzo-> elmargol: my suggestion to you is to check wether compiz is on or not and see if that makes any difference when turning off and on. Also try to use a older driver or even try envy
<dmh65> this ceative commons thing is getting popular
<Cheery> at least in form of interpreting input and showing your stuff for you.
<dmh65> *creative
<kblin> Cheery: dunno, seems like people spend more time on giving me wobbly windows than e.g. making my VM manager work
<Cheery> hmm
<dmh65> I use minimal desktop effects
<elmargol> scizzo-: like I have written at the bug. I tried compiz, kwin and dissabling the effects (it does not matter)
<elmargol> Cheery: I think kwin is better than compiz (if you use kde4)
<kblin> how do I get my four most-used apps back to the panel in kde4?
<Cheery> I also want convenience from my desktop
<Cheery> oh well, I guess I'll try whether this thing still reboots
<dmh65> convenience sounds like a grocers store
<scizzo-> elmargol: also tried envy?
<joakim> someone else having problems with the latest updates?
<joakim> mine's hung after updating menu.lst
<elmargol> scizzo-: isnt envy a driver installer?
<bugabundo_work> joakim: my only probs are with kdepim and nvidia driver
<scizzo-> elmargol: yes.....however the thing is.....is it a problem with the .deb provided by jockey or the source driver....
<scizzo-> elmargol: and envy from what I know is installing the source driver
<scizzo-> elmargol: not the .deb
<elmargol> jockey installs from source too
<joakim> hmm ok.. strange. i think theres a few more things it needs to do after the menu.lst
<elmargol> intrepid uses DKMS  now
<scizzo-> so pretty much what you are trying to say is that you have tried everything?
<elmargol> scizzo-: I have and this bug is almost a month old now
<scizzo-> right....
<Oli``> dmh65: using Adobe Flash... But that doesn't run natively under Linux, so you either need Wine (a lightweight Windows API) or VirtualBox/VMWare and run Windows from within Linux
<scizzo-> for me the nvidia drivers works just fine
<elmargol> scizzo-: what chip are you using?
<elmargol> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 7900 GS (rev a1)
<scizzo-> 8800gts
<scizzo-> or something like that
<elmargol> hmm someone says swichting form dynamic to powersafe mode fixes the issue... lets try this
<bugabundo_work> elmargol: I was reading just now about that
<bugabundo_work> http://www.advogato.org/person/mjg59/diary.html?start=123
<bugabundo_work> they REMOVED all options to choose CPU states
<bugabundo_work> bah :8
<bugabundo_work> guys get ready, and put it on the !topic: we aint going to get the screen refresh fixed for a while
<bugabundo_work> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/269904/comments/33
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bugabundo_work> bah
<bugabundo_work> my laptop just hibernated....
<bugabundo_work> alone...
<bugabundo_work> It shouldn't have
<bugabundo_work> its on AC, hibernation time is on 120 mins
<PC-Ente> hi
<ibrahim__> the boot process is failing time to time in intrepid. screen is freezing on the splash screen. any key does not work even capslock or numlock
<ikonia> ibrahim__: turn off the splash screen, see if it's a kernel panic or a hard lock
<ibrahim__> how I will turn off that?
<ikonia> ibrahim__: turn the splash option off in your menu.lst
<bugabundo_work> ibrahim__ try alt+sysreq+REISUB
<bugabundo_work> to force a reboot
<bugabundo_work> its better then just to poweroff
<ibrahim__> what is "alt+sysreq+REISUB" , how I can do that??
<ikonia> bugabundo_work: don't think sysrq is enabled by default
<ibrahim__> ok I just delete "quiet splash" at the end of the line on menu.lst
<ibrahim__> I will let you know the result in 5 minutes..
<dmh65> 25 minutes, guess it didnt work :)
<ibrahim_> ikonia : I just reboot the system , freezing after loading iwl3945 driver I think. Last line was : iwl3945 Detected intel wireless wifi link 3945ABG
<bugabundo_work> ikonia: why do you say that sysreq aint enable?
<dmh65> ibrahim_install startup manager and take a look to see if anything that might help can be enabled or disabled in there
<robin0800> how does console differ from 8.04
<robin0800> can't set up development enviroment using new version of console ---- trying to build rockbox
<ikonia> bugabundo_work I thought it wasn't enabled a detault
<ikonia> ibrahim_ is that a wirless card
<scizzo-> robin0800: console?
<scizzo-> robin0800: I believe you have to be a little more specific of what the problem is
<dmh65> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<infecto> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu+1. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<infecto> ;]
<dmh65> !oddball
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oddball
<welshman> upgrade process is a bit different this morning
<Nabor> Hello, today an Update removed libflashsupport from Ubuntu 8.10. Since then Firefox blocks every other program from playing sounds... can somebody confirm that?
<Nabor> Nobody here today? everybody idle?
<Hobbsee> while running flash, that is?
<Nabor> no Hobbsee directly after starting it, without playing any flash
<Hobbsee> Nabor: works for me.
<Nabor> I started up the system, logged in, started firefox as first application and then tried to play an mp3
<Nabor> tried to test the sound results in an error message
<welshman> added this channel to favourites in xchat normal, anyone know where the favoorites choices are in xchat
<welshman> *favourites
<hoffmann> hi
<hoffmann> will python2.6 be included in the oct release?
<vega_> hoffmann: look for yourself, they won't change anymore, we are past freeze already: packages.ubuntu.com
<robin0800> scizzo-: can't usedtell you much, the only thing there is a very long script to build the enviroment ending in two make statements its these that fail
<scizzo-> robin0800: I don't believe it is something wrong with the console
<robin0800> scizzo-: note it was written for ubuntu 7 works ok on 8 and is now broken on 10
<scizzo-> robin0800: well pastebin the error
<scizzo-> robin0800: or the code or something
<scizzo-> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<robin0800> scizzo-: this is the sript http://paste.ubuntu.com/55596/
<jace> does ibex have known problems with sound? my sound just died. i hear static when i play anything now.
<scizzo-> robin0800: you haven't pastebin the file
<scizzo-> robin0800: you only tell it where the file is on your system
<scizzo-> robin0800: that pastebin does not help anything
<scizzo-> robin0800: and we also need the error
<Alberic> hi everyone, I'm looking for a few hints, as many are :)
<robin0800> scizzo-: sorry try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/55603/
<Alberic> (sorry in advance, i might make mistakes, i'm not english)
<PC-Ente> have here one problem with the new Ubuntu, network-manger dosen show my connection (LAN) He says im not connect, but i am, a can use NFS, Internet etc
<scizzo-> robin0800: and the error please
<frybye> hint hint ;=)
<scizzo-> Alberic: ask your question and see if anyone can answer
<robin0800> scizzo-: have to run the script again may take a little while
<Alberic> It's a boot problem. Long story short, I installed XP, updated that, and then installed 8.10b. Grub loads Intrepid fine, but winXP option just gives me a sad black screen.
<vega_> PC-Ente: network-manager also broke for me this week, just says "no connection" and a red icon
<vega_> Alberic: so all is well? :)
<vega_> PC-Ente: when in fact i have a connection
<Alberic> vega_: :p not at all, i *wish* i could boot linux from a choice !
<Hobbsee> Alberic: does the black screen show any error messages?
<Nhorning> hi!
<Alberic> Hobbsee: none at all, if i press F8 i do get a windows boot menu, but upon pressing [enter] black screen again
<Nhorning> can someone walk me through how to install updates from the command prompt?
<Nhorning> I'm in a hardy live cd
<Hobbsee> Alberic: weird.
<Hobbsee> Alberic: so it clearly finds out something about windows.
<Nhorning> and I've chrooted over to my ibex install
<Hobbsee> Alberic: i wonder if you can run a repair on windows, or something
<Nhorning> I get the packages I downloaded with aptget
<Nhorning> isnstalled
<Nhorning> anyoone?
<Alberic> Hobbsee: tried that already, reinstalling in place, done nothing but 'fix' the MBR the microsoft way, then reinstall grub and (btw) fix it's auto detect to the good partitions
<Nhorning> hey there...  I am Sooo close to getting this fixed
<Hobbsee> Nhorning: sudo chroot /wherever/you/mounted/your/root/, and you get dropped into a root console.
<Nhorning> I'm there
<Hobbsee> then use apt?
<Nhorning> I've even used aptget
<Nhorning> and apt-get -d
<Hobbsee> right.  and?
<Nhorning> but when I reboot in ibex
<Nhorning> they don't seem to be installed
<Hobbsee> Alberic: erk.  wonder if you'll have to reinstall windows.  sounds like it threw a hissy fit :(
<Nhorning> and the autoupdater tells me...
<Nhorning> that I have packages waiting to be installed
<Nhorning> but when I try to install them...
<Nhorning> it can't because I have no net connection
<Hobbsee> did you use apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Nhorning> hmm, not the secondone
<Alberic> Hobbsee: already done, twice. I wonder if grub masses up teh otherwise seemingly functionnal boot of windows. I'll keep on my tries, and keep you informed, shall I ?
<Nhorning> I used apt-get -d
<Nhorning> I thought it was the same
<Nhorning> it's not eh?
<Hobbsee> Alberic: oh, right, so you had done a full install.
<Hobbsee> Nhorning: no, man apt-get would tell you that...
<Hobbsee> Alberic: it certainly shouldn't do - i've not heard of it doing so before.
<Alberic> Hobbsee: yes, i did
<Nhorning> ok, good I'll try then
<Hobbsee> Alberic: but, there's always something possible (particularly if it's vista)
<Nhorning> apt-get dist-upgrade...
<Nhorning> ok it's doing work
<Hobbsee>        -d, --download-only
<Hobbsee>            Download only; package files are only retrieved, not unpacked or
<Hobbsee>            installed. Configuration Item: APT::Get::Download-Only.
<Nhorning> oh
<Nhorning> thats the problem with ubuntu
<Nhorning> you get newbs like me using it
<Alberic> Hobbsee: neither did I. but it's XP, and the bug seems to occur right after GRUB gives hand to XP, since i can get the F8 menu. So I may be offtopic.
<Hobbsee> you use commands without knowing what they do, and don't check the manpages?
<Alberic> ...
<Nhorning> me?
<Hobbsee> Nhorning: yeah.  I was (half) joking :)
<Nhorning> I just remembered what someone said last night wrong
<Hobbsee> Nhorning: it's probably worth checking the man page any time a command doesn't do what you expect
<Nhorning> I have...
<Nhorning> that's how I figured out to get write access
<Hobbsee> Alberic: hmmm.
<Hobbsee> Nhorning: good :)
<Hobbsee> Alberic: i have to admit, i don't know.  It certainly sounds windows-ish, if it gets to the windows bootloader at all.
<Nhorning> I was an idiot to try the beta though
<Hobbsee> Nhorning: *shrug*.  It mostly works.  Sometimes it doesn't boot.
<Alberic> Hobbsee: I'll keep you informed, thanks for trying to help out anyway !
<Nhorning> hey... at least I'm learning some commands
<Nhorning> I've been using this nearly a year...
<Nhorning> and I didn't know how to copy files without the gui
<Hobbsee> Nhorning: you're doing well then :)
<Hobbsee> Nhorning: besides, most things dont' require a command line anymore
<Nhorning> most...
<Nhorning> but well,  you still end up using it more than windows
<Hobbsee> that's true
<Nhorning> It's just that you can go on forums and copy stuff over and it's easy
<Hobbsee> actually, i seem to end up using the command line on windows relatively often
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Hobbsee> mostly it's 'ping' and such.  but still
<Nhorning> but I think last night when I was trying this
<Nhorning> people assumed that I knew how to mount with write access
<Alberic> Nhorning: tha'ts quite not true anymore. WinXP uses a lot of console, and the average human using ubuntu doesn't have to go console-ish more than once a month or so...
<Hobbsee> chroot has automatic write access?
<Nhorning> no
<Nhorning> because I'm in the live cd
<Nhorning> I was getting mad errors last night because I used chroot after mounting from the gui
<Hobbsee> once you mount the drive, and chroot it, it gets auto access, normally
<Nhorning> so I had read only access
<Hobbsee> oh, gui might have mounted it read-only.
<robin0800> scizzo-: error http://paste.ubuntu.com/55618/
<gnomefreak> rmn: was it you that was wondering status of sunbird 0.9?
<Nhorning> I found out it's tough getting responses here when you ask stupid quesions
<Nhorning> because I think people don't want to be stuck helping someone for hours...
<Hobbsee> possibly that.  and people are aware it's not #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> they're often doing multiple things simultaneously
<Nhorning> that could be it
 * Hobbsee ponders uploading gxine
<Nhorning> but every one who knows linux has got to know that to mount with write access it's -w
<Nhorning> dang...
<Nhorning> I hope this upgrade doesn't take forever and a day...
<Nhorning> my office will close in a sec...
<Nhorning> I'm in the middle of the dist-update
<Nhorning> if I interupt the net connection to go down to the cafe... is it going to break anything?
<Hobbsee> heh
<rmn> gnomefreak, yes
<Hobbsee> Nhorning: is it downloading, or installing things?
<gnomefreak> rmn: its building atm i was able to fix it ;)
<rmn> gnomefreak, brilliant!
<Nhorning> it looks like both
<gnomefreak> rmn: sometime today it will hit my PPA
<rmn> gnomefreak, did you ever receive the logs i sent?
<Hobbsee> Nhorning: what's the last thing it said?
<Hobbsee> (it's not doing both)
<Nhorning> but I guess downloading
<rmn> gnomefreak, so do we have to use a special xpi, or is it some external package that causes it?
<gnomefreak> rmn: havent checked email yet i was away from home over weekend
<rmn> gnomefreak, fair enough :)
<Nhorning> it's giving me a bunch of percentages and time estimates
<gnomefreak> rmn: install it as you would any other package
<Hobbsee> ah right.  that's downloading, then.
<Hobbsee> you can ctrl+c that, but i wouldn't ctrl+c the next part
<scizzo-> robin0800: I would talk to the developers of the script
<Hobbsee> OTOH, the next part doesn't require an internet connection
<gnomefreak> rmn: or download it from PPA and use dpkg to install it
<Nhorning> so if I ctrl+c it what does it do?
<scizzo-> robin0800: this error does not seem to be a error in the ubuntu system but a error in the gcc build of the script...
<Nhorning> pause?
<Hobbsee> Nhorning: nah, cancel.
<Hobbsee> ctrl+z pauses, iirc.
<Nhorning> oh, it just started installing I think...
<Hobbsee> what's the last line say now?
<Nhorning> reading database...
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's instlaling.
<Hobbsee> you can pull the network connection if you need to, just leave the machine on.
<Nhorning> ok
<rmn> hmm - a lot of the latest updates are marked as unavailable (unable to upgrade due to....).  anyone else seen this?
<Nhorning> oh, it just said done
<Nhorning> that seemed to quick
<Nhorning> I oh
<Nhorning> nvm
<Nhorning> I guess it was just talking about 1 thing..
<Hobbsee> rmn: run a dist-upgrade?
<Hobbsee> rmn: (you're doing the equivalent of telling us that africans are hungry, btw)
<rmn> Hobbsee, hehe, ok.
<robin0800> scizzo-: don't think rockbox will change anything as it works in 8.04 but not 10 and 10 is still in beta
<rmn> Hobbsee, in ibex, all updates until today, update manager now tells me: not all updates can be installed.  this could be because of a previous upgrade didn't complete (don't think so), problems with some of the installed software (arbitrary packages chosen in the update.  looks odd), unofficial packages (the kernel is one of the unavailable packages, as is half of the bluez-related updates), normal changes of a pre-release..... <--
<rmn> Hobbsee, as it is likely to be the latter dist-upgrade should solve it, correctly assumed?
<Hobbsee> rmn: right.  I'd say so.
<Hobbsee> there might be some packaging bugs in there, but the dist-upgrade should certainly solve most, if not all, of it.
<rmn> Hobbsee, ok, i'll do that some time later today when i don't have as many applications running.
<rmn> thanks.
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> y/w
<scizzo-> robin0800: then I guess it will remain broken
<milo1> hi people i have a problem with installing driver for conexant dial-up modem on 8.10 beta.
<milo1> can someone help?
<Alex_Gaynor> I'm having a bit of a strange problem, I just logged in and none of my windows have the top bar(ie the place with the title and the close, minimize buttons)?
<IdleOne> metacity --replace
<Alex_Gaynor> thanks
<Alex_Gaynor> what would cause that?
<IdleOne> not sure
<IdleOne> just it's happened to me before and I was told to run that and it fixed things
<`Matir> Alex_Gaynor, IdleOne that often occurs if you're using compiz and something breaks it (i.e., disabled DRI, etc.)
<IdleOne> `Matir: thanks :)
<mvo> Alex_Gaynor: did you just upgraded some compiz packages?
<Alex_Gaynor> Yeah
<mklebel> when opening up a file in sftp with Nautilus, the only editor that actually pulls in the file is gedit. gvim, and geany don't all empty.
<Alex_Gaynor> upgrade manager did the whole "partial upgrade" thing, and it removed a few compiz packages, and upgraded a few others
<danbh_intrepid> cy
<mvo> Alex_Gaynor: hm, that sounds like it did the wrong thing :/
<danbh_intrepid> oops, wrong window
<mvo> Alex_Gaynor: could you sent me the file /var/log/apt/term.log and see is installing compiz helps to recover
<danbh_intrepid> Alex_Gaynor: Im getting the same update right now
<Alex_Gaynor> mvo: I don't see the compiz stuff in this file, i see the updates I installed before, and where I removed an extra linux kernel after, but none o the compiz stuff
<mvo> Alex_Gaynor: hmmm
<Alex_Gaynor> If I try sudo apt-get install compiz it tells me that it can't be installed
<danbh_intrepid> mvo: http://pastebin.com/f40798df5
<danbh_intrepid> mvo: todays update starts at 1666
<mvo> danbh_intrepid: ok, that will give you the same decoration less windows when you log in next time, I check now if something did not get build in time or what the problem is
<danbh_intrepid> mvo: well, I just tried to enable compiz, and it gave me the windows without borders
<mvo> right, its a temporary problem
<mvo> until the update gets published
<danbh_intrepid> mvo: yeah, ubuntu-desktop is broken
<danbh_intrepid> yet strangely enough, ubuntu-desktop is still installed
<danbh_intrepid> anyway
<mvo> maybe it should be put into the topic that people should wait with the upgrade in compiz for ~1-2h
<veloc1ty> hi.. i have a problem at with the distribution upgrade, it got stuck at removing packages (man-db) - any recommendations what to do?
<veloc1ty> i guess cancelling it is not a good idea
<antoranz> Guys! compiz got uninstalled (cause of dependencies) and now KDE doesn't want to work correctly
<antoranz> Don't have decorations
<danbh_intrepid> mvo: there's your answer :P
<antoranz> can't switch desktops
<danbh_intrepid> mvo: but I dont have the power
<Alex_Gaynor> Yeah, I'd put this in the titlal
<Alex_Gaynor> title*
<danbh_intrepid> mvo: do you?
<Pici> Give me something short to say and I'll add it.
<antoranz> by the way.... if I try to install it with "desktop effects" it saysi python dies
<danbh_intrepid> hmmm, mvo is in allot of rooms
<danbh_intrepid> I'm still leaving it to hiiim
<apparle> have there been any improvements regarding sound card detection
<robin0800> scizzo-: for info only: from Rockbox Ubuntu has switched their default CPP flags to include -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2, which is the cause of the error
<mvo> danbh_intrepid: sorry, I don't have the require privs I think, I will try to find someone
<danbh_intrepid> mvo: if you come up with the msg, Pici will add it
<Pici> mvo: I can change the topic, just tell me what to say.
<antoranz> Well... I'm back
<antoranz> I restarted the box, just in case
<mvo> Pici: "Please do not upgrade compiz (update-manager partial upgrades), its currently broken"
<mvo> something like that :))
<antoranz> still with an unusable KDE
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Intrepid Ibex Beta Released | Ibex is still beta software, and may break your system | Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta for details | Compiz's package is currently broken, do not upgrade
<antoranz> does anybody know how to disable compiz by hand on kde?
<antoranz> so I can start kde normally
<bugabundo_work> antoranz: on gnome you would do metacity --replace
<bugabundo_work> what's called KDE window manager?
<bugabundo_work> I don't remember
<apparle> intrepid has special effects by default, isn't it??
<apparle> bugabundo_work: It is konqourer of dolphin
<bugabundo_work> now I read it... I did my upgrade a few minutes ago... bah... should have read the topic... how to undo , mvo ?
<antoranz> good to know.... but I'm not using gnome,
<mvo> bugabundo_work: just don't log out and wait a bit
<Novell> bugabundo_work: kwin
<mvo> or use metacity (disable effects in the appearance capplet)
<antoranz> I guess I'll install xfce and use it for a couple of days
<bugabundo_work> no apparle that's the file manager
<mvo> it will be fixed very soon
<bugabundo_work> I have until 5pm lol mvo
<bugabundo_work> I'm on metacity... I think
<bugabundo_work> let me check
<bugabundo_work> yep... on metacity
<mvo> bugabundo_work: ok, then all should be fine
<antoranz> is ti possible to run "kwin --replace"? :-)
<dashua> Can anyone confirm gtk-event-sounds are not working on both arches due to a bug in libcanberra?
<dashua> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/275100
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275100 in libcanberra "canberra-gtk-play crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dashua> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/273507
<antoranz> it did work! :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273507 in libcanberra "No sound effects play when "play sound effects when buttons are clicked" is enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bugabundo_work> nice antoranz
<antoranz> now..... if I restart kde, something tells me compiz is going to be called anyway. :'(
<Voltaplein> Hi -- just did the daily updates on my 8.10 installation.  However it seemed to stop at: Processing triggers for libc6: ldconfig...
<bugabundo_work> mvo can you ask jorge to post something about compiz bronkness on @ubuntunews at identica?
<Voltaplein> It's been sitting on that for 10 minutes or so.  No disk I/o,
<Voltaplein> no indication of what it is waiting for
<mvo> Voltaplein: could you please run pstree -A and check if there is gnome-pty-helper has the only child of update-manager?
<Voltaplein> mvo: yes, it is
<mvo> Voltaplein: thanks, it came up yesterday, looks like a bug in the vte terminal that u-m uses :/
<Voltaplein> ok -- should I just kill the update-manager?
<Voltaplein> mvo: ok -- should I just kill the update-manager?
<mvo> yes, that should be ok, it seems like its just not getting when apt/dpkg finish
<Voltaplein> mvo:  OK I did that
<gnomefreak> smartpm :)
<gnomefreak> mvo: is that bug only in update-manager? i use term and/or smartpm and i dont have that bug
<gnomefreak> since its last command/script ran by dpkg i would have thought it was dpkg problem
<mvo> gnomefreak: I suspect its a problem with the python-vte terminal, so it might be a issue with smartpm in gui mode too, but not in console mode
<mvo> (that is currently a theory though :)
<gnomefreak> mvo: ah ok
<antoranz> I have a strange mixture of normal kde with compiz stuff. :-)
<gnomefreak> antoranz: why compiz on kde?
<antoranz> cause I use kde. what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> kde4 doesnt need it kwin handles the effects
<gnomefreak> may hae different effects but that is why kde doesnt depend on compiz AFAIK
<gnomefreak> s/hae/have
<gnomefreak> mvo: using smart to see if upgrades and do them to see if you are right
<gnomefreak> compiz go bye bye on upgrade
<gnomefreak> and fusion plugins
<albuntu> can anyone tell me why i cant install different packages like pygtk , etc. it says cant find the package
<JontheEchidna> albuntu: the package is called python-gtk2
<znoG> i'm in the process of upgrading to intrepid .. am I nuts?
<jl__> Caps lock seems not to work for numeric chars on a azerty keyboard ...
<znoG> are you guys running intrepid ok with minor annoyances or is there lots of broken stuff?
<jl__> it works fine
<jl__> just some small bugs
<znoG> good thing i'm not running compiz
<mvo> if you suffer from the "no decoration" problem in compiz "sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome compiz-fusion-plugins-main" should get it back now
<CarlFK> todat's upgrade broke nvidia - known issue?
<mvo> CarlFK: broke it in what way?
<CarlFK> mvo: "Failed to load the nvidia kernel module"
<Pici> mvo: I'll remove the warning from the topic then
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Intrepid Ibex Beta Released | Ibex is still beta software, and may break your system | Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta for details
<mvo> Pici: its not fully fixed yet, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra is not build yet
<mvo> Pici: but it should be much less of a issue now
<Pici> mvo: oops.
<mvo> just the extra plugins go away
<CarlFK> (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  177.80  Wed Oct  1 14:45:01 PDT 2008
<CarlFK> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<mvo> (still bad)
<chatuser0234> I am trying to use the tomcat6 package but when I attempt to deploy a WAR I get a null pointer exception on the uploaded file; I assume this is a permission issue, but I'm not sure.  I tried changing the permissions of /usr/share/tomcat6/webapps and its children but that did not solve the problem.
<CarlFK> and the nv driver dosn't work either (WW) NV: Ignoring unsupported device 0x10de0531 (GeForce 7150M) at 00@00:12:0
<jl__> any id on the Caps_Lock issue ? :s
<DIFH-iceroot> chatuser0234: read the tomcat logs?
<chatuser0234> Yes, did so; that is where it says there is a null pointer exception "at org.apache.tomcat.util.http.fileupload.DefaultFileItem.write...
<mvo> CarlFK: you may want to join #ubuntu-x - I'm not sure if that is know
<frybye> CarlFK: not sure if it is relevant for you or helpfull - but I noticed in the online press yesterday that nvidia has just published a new linux driver - if you wanna struggel with a manual install.. afaik not that simple..
<mvo> compiz-fusion-plguins-extra build fine, will be available with the next publisher run
<frybye> on the other hand I checked with my intrepid-b installation that has been updated and the first 3 digits of the driver included in the build starts at least with the same numbers as this alledegly oh-so-new nvidia offering..
<CarlFK> frybye: na, i can hold off - which helps test ibex
<CarlFK> hmm
<frybye> in the "hardware update" section of intrepid only the first 3 digits of the driver number ar shown apparently.. there is for sure a console command to get more details but I dont know it..?
<frybye> (cant do it now anyhow cos my intrepid pc died on me yesterday - is in the workshop.. cooler went wandering while running.. hmmm)
<TuTUXG> frybye, check hwinfo
<frybye> -rubber retainers on the fan apparently break if get hot for a while.. manuf. has changes out now ...)
<jl__> Caps_Lock is totally broken it seems :s
<frybye> Tu - that is the command    hwinfo    ... oh cool - will give it a run when the box is back... assuming they fix on garantie..
<TuTUXG> frybye, install it first then hwinfo --short will give u a short list
<jl__> nobody that can help me ?
<frybye> TuTUXG: cool - thanx ...
<frybye> jl__: you want me to /dcc you a screwdriver or what...?
<jl__> nope :) but Caps_Lock is bugged, it works for alphanumeric but not for numeric ...
<jl__> no id what causing it, and how to solve
<frybye> right keyboard??
<frybye> ie is the keyboard that you have correctly identified...?
<frybye> - and supported...
<jl__> its a default azerty keyboard for laptop ...
<frybye> perhaps needs special drivers .. but I am no expert.. i hope smbdy else can help a bit better... even in windows a lota laptops come with propr. drivers supplied with them...for all sorts of stuff..
<frybye> and.. eh .. did it work at some stage and then stopped working??
<jl__> don't know, just notice it now, as I use ubuntu more frequently
<frybye> and is this a one off fault.. ie does is survive a re-boot and or a shutdown - remove the laptop batteries for 2 mins - refit restart and still there..? (this stuff applies more to wind. than linux I know but..)
<jl__> function keys on keyboard work also, so I bet its supported correctly
<frybye> see above..
<jl__> doesn't solve
<jl__> tried alot yet ;)
<frybye> i c
<chatuser0234> Okay, the problem is that tomcat runs as user tomcat6 but the /var/lib/tomcat6/webapps directory is root:root so the manager can't write the files to it to deploy them
<chatuser0234> Thanks
<bugabundo_work> mvo: is compiz fix?
<jl__> showkey gives me the correct keys ... when I press caps_lock
<jl__> so its not keyboard drivers I bet
<rmn> bluez appears to only support file transfers.  i can create a usb-mobile internet-connection.  is there a way to do the same with bluetooth instead of usb?
<CQ> hello, i have an adept problem... I want to remove kde-guidance-powermanager, and when I type it into the search it shows up and then disappears mmediately...
<CQ> discuss here, file bug immediately, ... ?
<CQ> removing it's no problem... just adept has a bug
<CQ> I also have a critical update issue... I had to interrrupt downloading several times, but whenever I did (using the close button on the upgrade window) it said it would stop but downloading continued
<CQ> it even started installingwhen I killed it with 2% download to go
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, does openoffice crash for you if you try to create a document based on a template in intrepid?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> can someone try?
<mvo> bugabundo_work: its better at least, plugins-extra is still missing, but that should be less critical
<ikonia> Le-Chuck_ITA: I've not seen that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I reopened a very old bug about this but it's so strange
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ikonia: so you can browse templates?
<x1250> Hi guys, I'm using a Spanish-Spanish keyboard configuration, and I'm experiencing a very strange issue. In gnome applications I can't do ` or ^ symbols. I press the keys, and nothing happens, no output. Strangely, I can do this symbols in KDE apps, so I guess this is not an X issue but gnome's. Someone suggested to turn off dead keys, which I did, and it works, but then I can't do accented chars, so thats no solution. Any clues on why this
<x1250> happens and how to fix it?
<ikonia> Le-Chuck_ITA I could yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm do you have any template package?
<CQ> setxkbmap us -variant alt-intl
<CQ> try that, and then try it without the alt-intl and see wha thappens
<x1250> nah, using us keyboard would be a lot more annoying than this bug
<x1250> I'll report the damn bug :)
<donom> my tablet isn't working properly in ibex, is there anything I can do? xorg.conf seems fine.
<IdleOne> donom: you might want to give more symptoms
<donom> uh.. it's a graphire 4. the pen doesn't detect clicks or pressure, only the movement
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is it normal that openoffice complains about jre missing when sun-java6-jre is installed?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and I can't add that jre in ooo config
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and this disallows me to export to rtf
<CarlFK> when I plug in a camcorder to firewire: http://dpaste.com/83423/
<theBishop> is anyone else finding the upgrade utility hanging on "Cleaning Up"?
<CarlFK> anyone know if that is expected?  (I think I have a rights issue a month ago, ... just now investigaing )
<CarlFK> carl@dv67:~/vid$ dvgrab test
<CarlFK> raw1394 - failed to get handle: No such file or directory.
<CarlFK> sudo dvgrab test - same.  I thought that worked for me before...
<Ktron> Anyone else getting stuck on updates at (or just after) ldconfig deferred processing now taking place?
<Ktron> I'm probably going to have to kill it in a moment, I just wasn't sure whether it was known
<Bert_2> Hi, to what place or to who do I have to suggest things for ubuntu (I would like to ask whether it isn't possible to include the CAcert root certificate in firefox by default on ubuntu) ???
<Le-Chuck_ITA> theBishop: you mean the dist-upgrade one that popped up today?
<Ktron> Le-Chuck_ITA, no, I've been running beta already
<Ktron> Le-Chuck_ITA, er, sorry, yes, the dist-upgrade that popped today, even though I was already running beta
<theBishop> Le-Chuck_ITA, yeah.  but it was only able to do a "Partial Upgrade"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Ktron: ok yes it happened to me too
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes the "partial upgrade" blocked at end
<Ktron> theBishop, Le-Chuck_ITA, yep, same here
<Ktron> Okay, its known then
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it is known to us :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> we should see if it's normal but are there developers here?
<Pici> Its not an issue, thats how the package manager works if not all dependencies are satifyable.
<theBishop> Pici, the partial upgrade is understandable
<theBishop> Pici, the problem is, it's been stuck on "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" for over an hour
<_Zeus_> hi
<Ktron> I just ending up having to sudo pkill update-manager to get rid of it
<_Zeus_> does anyone use 8.10b with an e1000? does it work?
<theBishop> _Zeus_, i'm actually not sure if i have an e1000, but my wired ethernet works in Intrepid even though it kernel panic'd Hardy
<theBishop> if that's any help
<erle-> is private directory combined with autologin a known issue?
<_Zeus_> theBishop: no, the problem would have existed in alpha 6 and 7
<theBishop> ah, _Zeus_ Alpha 7 was the first one i tried and it worked fine
<Le-Chuck_ITA> theBishop: I think that it just didn't say "I've finished"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> _Zeus_: using it right now
<theBishop> Le-Chuck_ITA, right, but that's a problem
<_Zeus_> Le-Chuck_ITA: so you mean that kernal NVM corruption is fixed?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> theBishop: if you have time please report it in launchpad and link it here
<Le-Chuck_ITA> _Zeus_: to tell the truth I don't understant it yet from the report. This is what *seems* to me, that I can now load the module again. Indeed I am using it with no problem. Do you know the bug report?
<_Zeus_> i am following it, and aren't really understanding if it's fixed
<_Zeus_> AFAIK, they disabled the module
<_Zeus_> i don't know about the beta
<danbh_intrepid> _Zeus_: its fixed
<_Zeus_> cool
<Le-Chuck_ITA> theBishop: I will confirm the bug report
<_Zeus_> danbh_intrepid: upgrading i am :P
<danbh_intrepid> _Zeus_: I think that they fixed the driver, so no further corruptions occur, but they dont know why the corruptions occured in the first place.  So, they want to track down that bug.  Also, they want to provide fixes to people who had their NVM's corrupted
<theBishop> _Zeus_, the beta is nice in general
<theBishop> _Zeus_, Hardy was the worst Ubuntu release to date in my opinion, and Intrepid is shaping up to make things right
<Le-Chuck_ITA> can you still see me? I unplugged my ethernet cable with my leg :)
<theBishop> i see you
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok :)
<theBishop> but maybe we're BOTH disconnected!
<theBishop> maybe i'm in ur house... eatin' ur doritos!
 * Le-Chuck_ITA wonders what a dorito is
<bytor4232> theBishop: Stay away from my doritos!
<rmn> i can see that the topic has changed.  compiz safe to upgrade now?
<theBishop> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doritos
<bytor4232> theBishop: I have a hard enough time preserving the triangular goodness from my wife and kidz!
 * Le-Chuck_ITA wants a dorito *now*
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok can somebody check if openoffice is using the installed jre if you have any?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I don't know what directory one has to insert in ooo to make it _see_ the jre
<Le-Chuck_ITA> everything I put there, it complains. I hate him
<Blinkiz> Having problem with e1000e driver. Its not loaded at startup. I saw in the changelog that the blacklisting should be over and downloaded the update. But I still need to insmod it my self. What can be wrong?
<theBishop> has anyone here read The Shock Doctrine by Naomi Klein?
<nemo> what rot
<nemo> but yes
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nemo> Pici: mm. yeah. fair enough
 * theBishop leaves for good.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Blinkiz: remove the blacklist file in /etc/modprobe.d
<Pici> theBishop: You can move the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nemo> theBishop: repeat that question in ##libertarian :)
<theBishop> :)
<theBishop> lol
<Pici> nemo: or that, (Probably better for there anyway)
<Pici> Political stuff in ##politics
<_ln> i was informed that selinux had been appended to 8.10 - but i saw a notice saying it had been disabled, is there some paper pertaining it's setup?
<_ln> its*
<Blinkiz> Le-Chuck_ITA, Oki, it was in the folder bck/ I have created before.. Removed that folder and the blacklist file init
<_ln> is this the right place to address this?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Blinkiz: now at next reboot the module shoudl be loaded
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and I reboot too, for solidariety
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye all :)
<mrxmike> #(@*%(*%!(*@(!%*!(@*%!(@%*)!(@*%)(!*@$#)(!@*!)(@%*!@)(*%!)(@*%)(@!*@$(@!*$()!@*
<mrxmike> intrepid install cd doesnt boot on a Intel D945GCLF (atom 330) board
<_ln> mrxmike: have you tried the alternate installer?
<mrxmike> not yet
<mrxmike> but its not a graphical problem for sure
<nemo> Pici: I hang out more in ##libertarian though :)  plus, Naomi Klein disses some respected free market folks, accusing them of all sorts of nasty things ;)
<mrxmike> it cannot even start loading the kernel mostly
<_ln> mrxmike: does it boot 'at all' do you see any error prompts, etc?
<_ln> ok; does it hand you errors?
<nemo> Pici: but. yes. definitely not ubuntu+1
<mrxmike> no errors, it stays 'loading kernel or something > 2 lines of kernel loading stuff in the lower section of the screen/bottom
<CQ> question... kde-guidance-powermanager says it's not installed, but it's running in the system tray... any clue how that happens??? I had it deinstalled under 8.04 and just upgraded
<x1250> anyone has time to take a look a Bug #280813 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280813 in ubuntu "Dead keys don't work: no ` or ^ symbols in gnome applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280813
<mrxmike> then it gets stuck, or on other crazy points.... like the 'cd intgrety check.......... it just crashes
<_ln> mrxmike: hmm.
<bugabundo_work> anyone know where i can find Matthew Garrett ?
<mrxmike> nothin happens
<TuTUXG> `^^^^^
<mrxmike> _ln: what is differnt on the alternative cd?
<_ln> mrxmike: it isn't a GUI installer.
<_ln> mrxmike: i'd recommend getting the daily builds of the alternate installer.
<mrxmike> well... it doesnt even get that close
<mrxmike> k, url?
<_ln> mrxmike: when it prints out your kernel version does it spit the say "2.6.24-16-generic" or "2.6.2.1-"
<unf> hello
<_ln> hello, unf.
<mrxmike> ln it doesnt show any versoin
<unf> are the problems with ati drivers going to be solved before intrepid is released? or are they already solved?
<Zappza> Hi!
<CQ> unf what's the driver problem? I have some video weirdness after upgrading to the beta... lots of stuff not refreshed in the background
<_ln> mrxmike: please download "the alternate installation cd" from here -> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<TuTUXG> that's cutting edge
<unf> CQ, i read that ati drivers doesnt work with xorg 1.5
<Zappza> How do I enable the Copy2Ram feature upon boot of LiveCD?
<mrxmike> _ln: k... leechin the hell out of it with 1.6MB/sec
<mrxmike> =)
<mrxmike> thanks
<_ln> mrxmike: i'm not certain that this will work, i don't exactly know the nature of your problem.
<mrxmike> _ln: are you directly involved with ubuntu?
<_ln> but in 7.* this issue came up also.
<mrxmike> _ln: thats ok.. :)
<_ln> mrxmike: i have it on my computer.
<_ln> that's about as direct as can be.
<mrxmike> at least something i can try............ debian cent handle this setup..
<mrxmike> opensuse cannot either..
<mrxmike> instable kernels....
<unf> CQ, ?
<CQ> mrxmike I had a problem with an install as well, and the 'debian for everything' image worked for me...
<CQ> unf not sure what I have in this laptop... loks like intel graphics, so should't touch me
<_ln> mrxmike: is this computer a 64bit arch?
<CQ> what bugs me is that knetworkmanager didn't migrate my connections over :(
<mrxmike> _ln: yep
<mrxmike> so i picked the 64bit image
<_ln> mrxmike: is that what you used previously?
<_ln> mrxmike: what version of intrepid is this? BETA? or Alpha release?
<_ln> could you paste the download link you used to install ubuntu (the first time)
<mrxmike> the 64bit beta
<_ln> mrxmike: hmm.
<mrxmike> server version
<Zappza> How do I enable the Copy2Ram feature upon boot of LiveCD?
<mrxmike> _ln: you have a bloody annoying nick to type
<_ln> mrxmike: ln and line were both taken
<mrxmike> ln: http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/ > and then http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-beta-server-amd64.iso
<mrxmike> and ln_ ?
<_ln> that too.
<mrxmike> because then i can ln<tab>
<_ln> mrxmike: let me hand you a link. you're downloading the server, instead of alternate.
<mrxmike> no wait
<mrxmike> i wanned the server ver
<mrxmike> so that was the first i downloaded, but the installers of those two beta's should be the same anyway
<_ln> mrxmike: well, most people that are having this specific problem are running server.
<mrxmike> i now got the intrepid  daily build alternate amd64 iso..
<mrxmike> that is non server..
<_ln> mrxmike: yes, please try that.
<_ln> you should've gotten it from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<mrxmike> burning :)
<mrxmike> yep
<_ln> some speed you got there ;]
<mrxmike> i burn it verified
<mrxmike> and i also check the hash of the iso after doing that
<mrxmike> got a few machines here ;)
<_ln> alright, start up the installer when you're done.
<_ln> (i haven't slept in 48 hours)
<tsuru> Has anyone had trouble with SCSI and PATA (IDE) in the same machine? I'm getting hard locks whenever I try to do file transfers from my PATA disks. Intrepid is installed and booted from SCSI U-160 disks...
<_ln> mrxmike: oh, and if all fails with the alternate install, try using the Fix X utility in recovery mode.
<_ln> mrxmike: it may, or may not improve your problem; if it persists.
<Zappza> How do I enable the Copy2Ram feature upon boot of LiveCD?
<mrxmike> _ln: kernel crashes of that one
<Zappza> Is it possible at least?
<Zappza> Did some googling, and only found out that the earlier versions of ubuntu (feisty and lower) didn't support it
<scobby> i think some repositorys dont work anymore....
<`Matir> scobby, which ones?
<_ln> mrxmike: your problem is rather curious.
<scobby> i get a 503 permission error in ubuntu security
<scobby> mediabuntu and some other
<_ln> if you can, post a bug.
<scobby> i can  post a list in private chat
<`Matir> scobby, ubuntu security works fine for me
<scobby> hmmm
<scobby> maybe its a problem with proxy ...
<scobby> hmmm but system wide proxy is off
<`Matir> scobby, maybe behind some sort of server requiring auth?
<`Matir> scobby, what happens if you try to browse to security.ubuntu.com in a web browser?
<scobby> ok i restarted synaptic and it work again.... think the proxy settings tool didnt fast publish new settings ....
<`Matir> scobby, was synaptic open when you changed proxy settings?  most apps only read the gnome proxy settings at startup, I believe
<scobby> i changed it before starting synaptic ... thx for help
<scobby> iam off
<scobby> ;-
<scobby> )
<gregorek> I'm getting error "there was an error loading data providers" from get hot new stuff module, when im tryin to download something
<gregorek> what can cause that?
<`Matir> gregorek, "Get hot new stuff module"... what is the "Get hot new stuff module"?
<mrxmike> all intrepid (64bit) beta releases (alternative/normal) installers crash on my system
<mrxmike> Intel D945GLCF Atom motherboard (with atom 330 proc)
<DoYouKnow> what will intrepid+1 be called?
<bugabundo_work> DoYouKnow: jaunt
<bugabundo_work> DoYouKnow: jaunty
<DoYouKnow> cool
<bugabundo_work> DoYouKnow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<znoG> i think the next release, after Intrepid, would have to be something with Kangaroo
<znoG> "Killer Kangaroo" :)
<znoG> Kinky Kangaroo would be pretty funny
<DoYouKnow> heh
<tsuru> I think first adjective has to be an college-prep level word... :P
<DoYouKnow> I have no idea what a jackalope is, and have gone to college at times
<DoYouKnow> I've heard of antelope, and jack-o-lanterns
<DoYouKnow> so I am thinking it's some kind of cross between the two
<DoYouKnow> lol
<tsuru> I think it's a cross between a rabbit and antelope..
<tsuru> anyhow that's the object not the adjective :)
<Zappza> Does anybody know how I enable the Copy2Ram feature upon boot of LiveCD?
<phoenixz> What kernel version should ubuntu 8.10 be running?
<znoG> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta
<znoG> says it on there
<znoG> 2.6.27
<tsuru> I am on 27-6
<jl_>  File "/usr/share/system-config-samba/sambaBackend.py", line 30, in <module>
<jl_>     from rhpl.translate import _, N_
<jl_> system-config-samba crashes ... any id ?
<MTecknology> hello :)
<_ln> hmm.
<MTecknology> Just wanted to say that 8.10 has significantly better support on my system that the Vista... my system says "Designed for Windows Vista"
<MTecknology> I like the improvements I've noticed too
<nandersson> The 3G-support rocks!
<ryanpg> anyone observe that pidof is broken?
<ryanpg> seems not to work at all for me
<MTecknology> works here
<MTecknology> i didn't know that existed
<ryanpg> actually, it's working for some programs but not others for me!
<ryanpg> weird
<ryanpg> MTecknology, pretty neat huh?
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> what progs doesn;t it work for?
<ryanpg> try it with Xorg
<mickep> when my brother clicks Start -> Places -> Home, it is "opened" in eye of gnome. Is that a known bug?
<Pici> ryanpg: is there an Xorg process running?
<ryanpg> Pici, Xorg shows up with ps cx and I'm in X now
<MTecknology> ttyal
<Pici> ryanpg: really? Mine shows up as /usr/X11R6/bin/X
<ryanpg> Pici hrm...
<ryanpg> I think the issue is how I'm using ps, I should be doing ps ax instead of ps cx
<_ln> mrxmike: how's it going
<H|V_3ala2> HI
<H|V_3ala2> lookin for help for the beta version
<H|V_3ala2> any1 here?!?!!!?!!!@#
<_Zeus_> yes
<H|V_3ala2> hey
<_Zeus_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<H|V_3ala2> ok
<H|V_3ala2> ACPI: DMI BIOS year==0, assuming ACPI-capable machine,,,,,,,tried to do boot options,,,,doesn't wrok
<_Zeus_> what are you talking about?
<_Zeus_> where did you see that?
<H|V_3ala2> bootin screen
<H|V_3ala2> after u select language and press enter,,,,,u see that line
<_Zeus_> and it doesn't boot?
<H|V_3ala2> (liveCd),,,,,then u see the mouse cross for seconds
<_Zeus_> it looks like the bios date is wrong?
<H|V_3ala2> the thing is it's not
<H|V_3ala2> and the laptop is not old
<_Zeus_> does it boot?
<_Zeus_> what model laptop
<H|V_3ala2> it's just 2yo
<H|V_3ala2> siemens,,,celeron 2gh
<_Zeus_> sorry
<H|V_3ala2> np
<_Zeus_> ok, so does it boot or not?
<H|V_3ala2> it's siemens 2gh
<H|V_3ala2> celeron,,
<H|V_3ala2> doesn't completely boot
<_Zeus_> what does it do?
<H|V_3ala2> well first u see the boot screen,,,,,linux,,,,bla bla bla
<|neon|> i installed intrepid and like it , but why is it so hard to change the looks comapre to hardy under kde3 am i missing somehting?
<_Zeus_> right
<H|V_3ala2> then the language selection
<H|V_3ala2> then u press enter
<_Zeus_> right
<H|V_3ala2> the small screen says kenral loadin,,,doesn't apear
<TripleM> hi guys. have a question: want to try (K)ubuntu 8.10 using wubi but the setup stucks after shutting down windows with a black screen and X-Cursor, the console (ctrl-alt-f1) says "starting ubiquity"...
<_Zeus_> H|V_3ala2: how long did you wait?
<H|V_3ala2> 5 minuts
<_Zeus_> ok...
<_Zeus_> ok, try this
<H|V_3ala2> after seconds gave me this ACPI: DMI BIOS year==0, assuming ACPI-capable machine
<H|V_3ala2> ok I'm all ears
<_Zeus_> when you get the menu, press F6 and typeacpi=off
<_Zeus_> acpi=off
<H|V_3ala2> tried that
<H|V_3ala2> +noacpi
<_Zeus_> as in you tried both?
<H|V_3ala2> sould I type it on space at the begginin
<H|V_3ala2> ?
<H|V_3ala2> or just type it
<_Zeus_> what do you mean?
<H|V_3ala2> I mean when u press f6,,,,a line apears
<_Zeus_> right
<H|V_3ala2> I wrote those immediatly
<H|V_3ala2> I didn't do a space between the orgnal line and the add
<_Zeus_> oh, i think you need that
<_Zeus_> otherwise, it can't figure out that they're seperate commands
<_Zeus_> in fact, i think you may need a , between commands
<_Zeus_> anyone?
<H|V_3ala2> hmmmmm
<TripleM> anyone a suggestion for my problem? :-(
<scobby_> hi
<H|V_3ala2> it's really bad that it doesn't work on my laptop
<_Zeus_> does anyone know how to add options to the live cd?
<_Zeus_> comma-delimited?
<scobby_> after updating to ubuntu intrepid ibex yesterday my volume keys dont work anymore
<H|V_3ala2> I used the documents on the main help site
<H|V_3ala2> didn't work
<scobby_> is there a fix or a workaround?=
<_Zeus_> H|V_3ala2: if that didn't work, then i have no idea
<H|V_3ala2> it's about the bios
<H|V_3ala2> coz the cd works on the other core duo laptop
<_Zeus_> i know that
<H|V_3ala2> scobby,,,,no
<H|V_3ala2> u wont be able to use them again
<scobby_> ahhhh ;-)
<H|V_3ala2> as I know
<_Zeus_> whoa, whoa?
<_Zeus_> you didn't even ask what his computer is
<H|V_3ala2> u mean the bottons on laptop?
<H|V_3ala2> the extra bottons?
<scobby_> but xev send the key codes 121 and 122
<_Zeus_> yes... but he made it sound like they used to work?
<scobby_> the keys work ... but no function.
<TripleM> hmm feeling ignored...
<H|V_3ala2> lol
<TripleM> ^^
<_Zeus_> TripleM: what's your problem?
<_Zeus_> scobby_: did it used to change the volume?
<scobby_> yes the extra buttons on my inspiron 8600
<TripleM> i want to try (K)ubuntu 8.10 using wubi but the setup stucks after shutting down windows with a black screen and X-Cursor, the console (ctrl-alt-f1) says "starting ubiquity"...
<TripleM> with 8.04 it works without problems...
<H|V_3ala2> it did that too TripelM
<_Zeus_> no idea, i don't know about wubi
<H|V_3ala2> TO ME
<scobby_> ok i solved the problem !!!
<H|V_3ala2> nice scobby
<Zappza> Does anybody know how I enable the Copy2Ram feature upon boot of LiveCD?
<scobby_> set new keys in the keyboard shortcut preferences
<TripleM> bad luck for me.... hmm, then i try installing 8.04 and updating to 8.10 ^^
<_Zeus_> Zappza: what is the copy2ram feature?
<H|V_3ala2> yea from f4
<H|V_3ala2> when u boot the live cd press f4
<H|V_3ala2> on main screen
<H|V_3ala2> wonderfull scobby
<H|V_3ala2> : )
<H|V_3ala2> cheerz
<Zappza> _Zeus_: The Copy2Ram (probably called toram in Ubuntu I think) feature enables you to load the whole LiveCD to RAM which makes everything (!) go extremely fast, since you don't have to rely on a slow CD/USB Stick
<scobby_> could it be that gnome-do is now a standard programm under ubuntu??? i didnt installed it nor added it to the session manager
<H|V_3ala2> u can't loaD it to ram unless u had at leats 1gig ram
<H|V_3ala2> coz the cd size is 668mb -
<Zappza> H|V_3ala2: I know that, I have 2 gigs of ram on the weakest PC I will be using this on.
<H|V_3ala2> lol
<_Zeus_> Zappza: wow, that would be fast
<H|V_3ala2> then see,,,when u see the menu
<_Zeus_> how much does the strongest have?  3-4?
<H|V_3ala2> after language selecton
<H|V_3ala2> press f4
<Zappza> I have read about the feature, the problem is that I can't find any options to turn it on. I have read something about how to enable it on 7.04, but it was faulty back then, and I think it has been resolved
<H|V_3ala2> lol zeus
<Zappza> I use a customized boot disk, so the append command and/or kernel options will do :)
<Zappza> The strongest one has 4 gigs
<H|V_3ala2> how poor is me
<_Zeus_> Zappza: mine has 4gb, too
<H|V_3ala2> my centrino laptop had 1gig
<_Zeus_> (DDR3 :D)
<scobby_> i have also 4 gig ddr3
<H|V_3ala2> but the lcd screen broken
<Zappza> Only DDR2 here, but still. It's more then enough ^^
<_Zeus_> nice, scobby_
<scobby_> its normal today ;-) look at the price
<|neon|> what can i install to make managing the looks under kubuntu , something like control center under kde3 maybe?
<_Zeus_> scobby_: what gpu/cpu?
<H|V_3ala2> so i Bought that celeron laptop
<scobby_> cheaper then mc donalds
<H|V_3ala2> loool
<_Zeus_> core 2 quad q6600@2.4ghz/9800GTX+ here
<scobby_> _Zeus_: 1,86 core2duo and a gf 9800gt
<H|V_3ala2> nice
<scobby_> its ok for me :-)
<_Zeus_> i play a lot of video games/rendering
<H|V_3ala2> ofcurse ok
<_Zeus_> so the cpu is good
<H|V_3ala2> I have celeron and it's ok
<scobby_> i save the money that you spend for the gtx and buy in 1 your a card that is double so good than a gtx ;-D
<_Zeus_> brb, gonna reboot to update ti intrepid
<Zappza> H|V_3ala2: Did you know the command? Seemed like you were on your way to something useful a few minutes back :P
<H|V_3ala2> tyt
<_Zeus_> scobby_: it was only 18-
<_Zeus_> sed s/-/0/
<scobby_> my was 100
<H|V_3ala2> what command>
<H|V_3ala2> ?
<MTecknology> hurray - found a bug
<Zappza> to run the copy2ram command :)
<H|V_3ala2> it's already on f4
<Zappza> Is it?
<H|V_3ala2> isn't it?
<Zappza> 2 sex
<H|V_3ala2> yea
<Zappza> 2 sec :p
<H|V_3ala2> I remember that
<H|V_3ala2> ok
<Zappza> will check out the commands asap :)
<H|V_3ala2> ok
<H|V_3ala2> I tried to install 8.10 for 6 hourz
<MTecknology> In order for me to change screen brightness - I need to run this command "xrandr --output LVDS --set BACKLIGHT_CONTROL native" It works fine but after a certain amount of time, the screen just starts fading to entirely black. :(
<H|V_3ala2> just booting and restarting
<H|V_3ala2> ooooooops
<Zappza> Why did it take so long?
<H|V_3ala2> coz of this massege
<H|V_3ala2> ACPI: DMI BIOS year==0, assuming ACPI-capable machine
<Zappza> Ah
<H|V_3ala2> MTeC....is the vga driver found?
<H|V_3ala2> I mean recognised?>\
<H|V_3ala2> this message says that the date on my bios is 0
<H|V_3ala2> lmfao
<H|V_3ala2> what's 0???I mean what is it?
<H|V_3ala2> lol
<H|V_3ala2> null
<Zappza> You are living in Year 0 man, you have managed to stop time ^^
<H|V_3ala2> hahahahaha
<H|V_3ala2> although I doupt that some idiot on siemens company did that
<H|V_3ala2> haha
<H|V_3ala2> or it's me when I flashed the bios to the new version
<H|V_3ala2> only thing that I don't have to worry about,,,the laptop is free
<H|V_3ala2> I didn't pay for it....so i can just burn it
<H|V_3ala2> or give it to the poor ppl
<H|V_3ala2> wb Zeus
<_Zeus_> wb?
<H|V_3ala2> welcome back
<_Zeus_> intrepid=teh work :D
<_Zeus_> ah, ty
<H|V_3ala2> : )
<H|V_3ala2> I like it
<H|V_3ala2> I have tested it on my sister's laptop
<H|V_3ala2> it was wonderful
<H|V_3ala2> like it's really a new born system
<_Zeus_> i've been using it since, i think alpha 5
<H|V_3ala2> with the old linux commands
<_Zeus_> I was using alpha 6, but the i got an update that blacklisted my network card
<_Zeus_> even though mine was fine, so i skipped over a7 right to b1
<H|V_3ala2> I have read the announcment of alpha,,,,,
<H|V_3ala2> they said dun't download it
<H|V_3ala2> but it's here
<H|V_3ala2> lol
<H|V_3ala2> can u resist?
<danbh_intrepid> _Zeus_: was there an alpha 7?
<H|V_3ala2> hahaha
<H|V_3ala2> they say...it's unstable
<H|V_3ala2> may not even work
<H|V_3ala2> but we go for it
<H|V_3ala2> lol
<_Zeus_> danbh_intrepid: was there not?
<_Zeus_> i thought there was one
<danbh_intrepid> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<danbh_intrepid> lets check!
<_Zeus_> oops :P
<_Zeus_> my bad
<Zappza> H|V_3ala2: Can't find the command in any of the menus >.<
<Zappza> Which version did you see it on?
<H|V_3ala2> r u sure?
<H|V_3ala2> 8.10
<Zappza> Haven't tried to boot yet, just opening the .cfg files in notepad
<MTecknology> !u > H|V_3ala2
<ubottu> H|V_3ala2, please see my private message
<H|V_3ala2> ok
<MTecknology> H|V_3ala2: I'm using 8.10. I have good reason to be using in, unfortunately I can only use it on a vital production system.
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, i'm trying to make my webcam work on intrepid but stil not working. Looking in 'modinfo gspca_main' i see the compiled module don't have all params, like gamma, etc. Anyone know how to configure that ?
<MTecknology> !+1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1
<MTecknology> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<MTecknology> there we go
<H|V_3ala2> lol
<MTecknology> I suppose I could call for !support too
<H|V_3ala2> ubottu?
<H|V_3ala2> what's that on the prv8 message?
<MTecknology> !u | H|V_3ala2
<ubottu> H|V_3ala2: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<MTecknology> I still don't get the "governemt officer" part
<H|V_3ala2> hahaha
<_Zeus_> um, i don't know
<MTecknology> H|V_3ala2: not funny - it's annoying to anybody reading
<MTecknology> I don't even resond to a text message that uses those
<H|V_3ala2> what's it for?
<MTecknology> it makes you come across as uneducated or retarded(socially)
<H|V_3ala2> huh!
<MTecknology> H|V_3ala2: point is - unless it's a common irc shortcut, spell you a word (IRC and IMO for example are ok)
<H|V_3ala2> huh!
<H|V_3ala2> hahahaha
<MTecknology> and those aren't like u... those stand for soemthing
<MTecknology> </rant>
<H|V_3ala2> u mean H|V?
<H|V_3ala2> on my nickname?
<H|V_3ala2> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<H|V_3ala2> hahaha
<MTecknology> H|V_3ala2: grow up
<H|V_3ala2> !u MTecknology
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u mtecknology
<ingo0815> has some dell notebook users a problem with fan noise  ?
<MTecknology> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<ingo0815> my fan is very loud
<H|V_3ala2> doesn't know anythin about u
<H|V_3ala2> Xd
<MTecknology> H|V_3ala2: If you knew how to use ubottu it would have returned a value other than 1
<H|V_3ala2> well many laptops got the fan noise
<MTecknology> and H|V_3ala2 goes on ignore
<H|V_3ala2> haha
<MTecknology> ingo0815: did you try blowing out the fan?
<sysdoc> ingo0815:  which kernel are you using?
<H|V_3ala2> ubottu???it's not a spaceship
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ingo0815> the latest kernel
<H|V_3ala2> it's just a bot
<TripleM> another question: how can i upgrade my Kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 beta?
<ingo0815> with the latest updates
<danbh_intrepid> !upgrades | TripleM
<ubottu> TripleM: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<MTecknology> TripleM: update-manager -d
<danbh_intrepid> MTecknology: he's using kubuntu
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> I use openbox w/ gnome utils install
<MTecknology> ed
<danbh_intrepid> whats openbox?
<sysdoc> ingo0815: there are many heating problems, I have an HP laptop that ran very hot and the 2.6.27 kernel solved that problem. See if your CPU supports scaling
<danbh_intrepid> !info openbox
<MTecknology> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.7.2-2 (intrepid), package size 268 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<xirdal> !u xirdal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u xirdal
<MTecknology> xirdal: please don't
<H|V_3ala2> lol
<TripleM> yes, i use Kubuntu. but kdesudo "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" doesn´t work
<H|V_3ala2> yea don't,,,,,it's his toy only
<xirdal> ok :)
<H|V_3ala2> lol
<danbh_intrepid> TripleM: what happens?
<TripleM> nothing...
<MTecknology> xirdal: I can explain ubottu a little in pm if you promise not to let it help the other person spam the channel
<ingo0815> i have no heating problem, the fan starts immediately when i am logged in
<danbh_intrepid> TripleM: are you fully upgraded?  I dunno...
<TripleM> if i type it in console it says something like kdesudo ---dist-upgrade-devel is not allowed or something like that
<MTecknology> ingo0815: did you file a bug report at all?
<danbh_intrepid> TripleM: ah, thats more than nothing...   can you pastebin the whole thing?
<ingo0815> no but i am not alone, see here http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=120200
<TripleM> wait a second...
<MTecknology> ingo0815: what happens if you do "sudo -s" then "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" inside it?
<TripleM> adept_manager: Unknown option '--dist_upgrade-devel'
<xirdal> MTecknology: ok, I'm far from helping someone spam the channel
<ingo0815> i will try it, but wait a moment
<MTecknology> xirdal: are you registered and identified?
<danbh_intrepid> TripleM: kdesudo "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"
<xirdal> registered in NickServ... let me check if I'm identified...
<danbh_intrepid> TripleM: you typed the command wrong
<Zappza> Does anybody know if this info is still valid? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<danbh_intrepid> TripleM: you replaced a - with a _
<sysdoc> ingo0815: search launchpad.net in the ubuntu project, you'll find a solutions there
<TripleM> damn... :-)
<TripleM> the simplest thing and i didn´t see it...
<danbh_intrepid> Zappza: whats it supposed to do?  I don't see how you can boot from RAM, since RAM gets wiped when you power down
<danbh_intrepid> Zappza: booting 'to' RAM, whats that even mean?
<Zappza> It isn't ment to be a permanent install. You copy the LiveCD to RAM, and everything is run from there making Ubuntu extremely fast, as well as making it possible to use the CD/DVD drive for other things than the Ubuntu CD :)
<TheInfinity> Zappza: just buy a ram-disc ;)
<danbh_intrepid> Zappza: so its a faster live environment?
<danbh_intrepid> interesting...
<Zappza> Also, if you have three settings in your bootloader, one to make persistant changes, one to boot from RAM using the changes made, only extremely faster, and the last one to boot from the CD for PCs with small amounts of RAM
<ingo0815> so i typed adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel
<w8tah> is kubuntu ibex gonna be kde3 or kde4?
<ingo0815> but nothing changes
<Zappza> Last time I checked, the R/W to RAM was approx. 2-3 GB/s, which is quite a lot more than the 12 MB/s I currently get from my USB stick :)
<danbh_intrepid> ingo0815: can you pastebin the whole thing?
<Zappza> RAM disk = Lot's of money + the requirement for a stationary PC
<Zappza> I am running this from my Laptop
<danbh_intrepid> Zappza: but Linux cache's reads and writes anyway...
<ingo0815> my fan is very loud since i installed today the updates
<ingo0815> and a user from here told me to type adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel
<Zappza> So that is not an option, and why spend massive amounts of money on a RAM disk, when it is possible to do that for free with a few settings ;)
<danbh_intrepid> ingo0815: try this exact command: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^
<ingo0815> i dont use kubuntu
<ingo0815> i use ubuntu
<Zappza> Yeah, but when you run a LiveCD, each time you do something Ubuntu has to get the data required from somewhere, if you are running it from a DVD, that's where Ubuntu gets the data from, but if you run it from RAM it will get the data there, and that is sooo much faster :)
<danbh_intrepid> ingo0815: o           k               .      The person who told you to use that command was quite confused
<danbh_intrepid> ingo0815: are you running 8.10?
<ingo0815> i use apt-get
<ingo0815> yes 8.10
<danbh_intrepid> ingo0815: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<ingo0815> the newest nvidia driver is the problem, the 173 driver works fine
<nottha_k> what version of python is intrepid going to run? or where can I find a list of packages for intrepid?
<danbh_intrepid> packages.ubuntu.com
<nottha_k> danbh_intrepid: thanks
<dmh65> webmin installs fine on Ibex :)
<TuniX12> question for intrepid testers does it support RTL8180L wifi chipset  correctly
<QV> Zappza: that is sort of how the initrd works... loads the initial fs into ram then boots to it. if you want to implement what you are suggesting i recommend taking a look at that because that is the best place to do so. :)
<QV> although, i don't recommend staying in the initrd environment... you should switchroot to your new ramdisk, or better yet, tmpfs to allow swapping unused portions if a swapfile exists
<QV> as for a speed boost, i'm not sure how much of a speed boost you will get considering it still has to load things from the CD/DVD initially
<QV> and if you have a lot of RAM, the kernel typically caches recently used files in memory... although perhaps you can probably tweak the kernel to be a bit more aggressive at keeping access files in memory
<QV> well, caching blocks is probably more accurate, but you get the point ;)
<danhm> hi, update-manager had me run a partial upgrade yesterday when I went to update my system
<danbh_intrepid> QV: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Performance%20tuning%20with%20%27%27swappiness%27%27
<danhm> it appears to be done, but the window never closed
<danhm> is it safe to ctrl+c out of it?
<QV> danbh_intrepid: thanks for the link, i'll have a read of it
<sysdoc> danhm: I had the same thing happen yesterday
<sysdoc> What is the last thing you see in the terminal?
<danhm> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<danhm> well, a newline is the last thing to be technical
<danhm> but that's not very helpful :p
<sysdoc> danhm: Yours stopped at a different point than mine, I did ctrl+c out of it and had no problems
<sysdoc> Doesn't mean that you won't tho
<danhm> alright
<danhm> the progress bar is all the way to the right
<kane77> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
 * danhm crosses fingers
<kane77> ^^ why so gloomy?
<sysdoc> danhm: Mine was the same....
<dmh65> danhm mine did that today, I just rebooted and all seems fine
<danhm> alright, I should be good then :)
<danhm> thanks
<sysdoc> good luck...:)
<dmh65> I couldnt even close the small box
<dmh65> it said it was cleaning up but was taking for ever
<danhm> yeah
<danhm> I started it before I went to sleep
<dmh65> lol
<dmh65> I usually listen to my pc, if its not whirring away or making any noise after 5 minutes I reboot :)
<dmh65> not that it happens that often
<QV> dmh65: interesting metric ;)
<dmh65> down to earth computing
<dmh65> anyone ever upgraded Debian Etch to Ubunyu?
<dmh65> Ubuntu*
<dmh65> my server people wont let me have Ubuntu
<dmh65> stupid really, its free just like Etch
<crimsun> yes.  It's feasible but requires hand-holding.  And it's unsupported unless you purchase a support contract.  ;-)
<dmh65> I thought there must be a reason
<jl_> is samba4 stable yet ? or very experimental ?
<_Zeus_> no idea
<_Zeus_> anyone know what's up here?
<_Zeus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55764/
<mklebel> when GDM, or Gnome, pretty much anything Xorg related, blinks / flashes and has no window borders, I couldnt even login through GDM, had to use startx from the console....is there a fix?
<dmh65> stating the obvious, its a dependency
<_Zeus_> dmh65: right... :P
<dmh65> try giving it what its asking for
<_Zeus_> it looks likt the version of python-compizconfig in the repos is too old
<_Zeus_> python-compizconfig:
<_Zeus_>   Installed: 0.7.7+git20080618-0ubuntu1
<_Zeus_>   Candidate: 0.7.7+git20080618-0ubuntu1
<dmh65> I had a similar problem with the fglrx driver earlier, it just wont install
<_Zeus_> where as compizconfig-settings-manager says
<_Zeus_> Depends: python-compizconfig (>= 0.7.8) but 0.7.7+git20080618-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<dmh65> it wont let you
<_Zeus_> yes
<_Zeus_> bug report?
<dmh65> untill Ubuntu say so :)
<_Zeus_> or is that not a bug
<dmh65> that was my conclusion
<_Zeus_> which one?  not a bug?
<dmh65> dont think mine was a bug because there is not a fglrx driver for xorg 7.4, so Ubuntu will not let you install it even though its in synaptic because it just wont work or they just do not want you to install it
<_Zeus_> i'm asking in the bugs channel
<dmh65> ah
<Zappza> QV: I only run Linux from a LiveCD, and even then only occasionally. So I think a BootToRam solution will work best, espescially since all programs are loaded into RAM (compressed though, but they will still unpack alot faster from RAM than from USB.
<mklebel> Xinerama disables compiz right?
<_Zeus_> no idea
<shirish> hi all, GNOME freezes quite sometimes when I log in, while using XFCE things are always cool.
<shirish> any ideas why is it happening?
<SwornPcfst> hey, is anyone available to help: I installed the 8.10 beta on my laptop, everything worked great (including wifi), but after the recommend partial upgrade, I've lost wifi access
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> is it normal that since today, I have a lot of refresh problems of screen refresh (nvidia+compiz)?
<rom1v> (with intrepid beta)
<rom1v> (do you have the same problems?)
<nspyr> anyone using vbox with usb support?
<SwornPcfst> anyone know how to roll back a Ubuntu update?
<SwornPcfst> the recommended update broke my wifi connection
<gilligan_> crimsun, hey..
<gilligan_> crimsun, 2GB
<shirish> SwornPcfst: I hope you do not have a e1000e card
<crimsun> SwornPcfst: unless you opted to clear /var/cache/apt/archives, the older version(s) will be there
<shirish> SwornPcfst: disregard that comment
<gilligan_> crimsun, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/SamsungQ45
<gilligan_> crimsun, still waiting for login in tty to complete ...
<crimsun> gilligan_: ok, when you have logged in, please pastebin /var/log/dmesg
<SwornPcfst> Is there a way to find which network card I have?
<gilligan_> crimsun, if that ever happens... ;]
<crimsun> SwornPcfst: lspci -v
<crimsun> SwornPcfst: also, lshal
<SwornPcfst> Thanks Crimsun
<cwillu> mvo, ping
<gilligan_> crimsun, ever since some time ago (maybe some weeks) the responsiveness of the system got worse... and every now and then it is just completely thrashing like right now - and I think it's usually after long idle times
<perillux> after an update a few days ago, now whenever I start firefox it always appears to be in "work offline" mode.  Also for the little icon that shows network connections in the tray, there is now a little x and when I put my mouse over it, it says "no network connections."  This is very strange though because everything works.  I can connect to the internet just fine, the only problem is that firefox is always set to offline mode, and I have
<SwornPcfst> hrmm, it's an Atheros AR242x card
<gilligan_> magic sysrq isn't enabled by default in intrepid or is it ?
<crimsun> gilligan_: it is enabled.
<cwillu> perillux, you aren't using network manager to run your network connection.  Firefox grew the ability a while back to monitor the network status, and go into offline mode automatically.  To disable that, go to about:config, and search for toolkit.networkmanager.disable, and set it to true
<gilligan_> crimsun, maybe I should dump some info then? you tell me ;]
<gilligan_> if that even gets through
<crimsun> gilligan_: you could, sure
<perillux> cwillu: why am I not using network manager to run my network connections now though?  It used to not be that way.  why has it changed?
<cwillu> perillux, I don't know.
<perillux> cwillu: is it a bad thing?
<cwillu> perillux, granted that it's too late to do anything about it now, but you probably shouldn't be using the beta
<cwillu> perillux, install all the updates, reboot, it may have just been a glitch in the network manager
<perillux> cwillu: will do.. there's updates available now
<shirish> hi all does anybody know how to tar .gnome2 directory?
<cwillu> perillux, it's impossible for me to know if your network connection needed manual configuration or not though
<jaysonsantos> shirish, Just tar? Or do you want compress too ?
<perillux> cwillu: well everything appears to be working just like it always did.  No differences
<gilligan_> crimsun, i dumped mem info / regs / state and will try REISUB now hoping the info is contained in /var/log/messages
<cwillu> perillux, eh?
<shirish> jaysonsantos: I want to tar and compress and give it a different name.
<cwillu> perillux, after the upgrade you mean?
<jaysonsantos> shirish, tar jcvf gnome.tar.bz2 .gnome
<cwillu> mvo, I've got a partial upgrade running under strace right now, I'll ping you again if it hangs
<shirish> jaysonsantos: thank you
<perillux> cwillu: no, I've been using intrepid for a while, and the network manager was always working.  then the last update came and now it's not working... But, I can still connect to the internet.
<shirish> jaysonsantos: it would tar and compress everything inside of it as well, right?
<cwillu> perillux, give it a reboot, probably just a network manager update that didn't handle restarting the service properly
<jaysonsantos> shirish, Yes. That will tar and compress with bz2
<perillux> cwillu: kk
<cwillu> perillux, you could probably sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart; sudo killall nm-applet; nm-applet
<cwillu> but I don't know for sure that it'll fix it ;p
<perillux> cwillu: I'll just upgrade and then restart
<cwillu> perillux, there's been kernel updates in the last day or two anyway :p
<crimsun> gilligan_: ok, so the problem seems to be evolution{,-data-server} eating tons of RAM?
 * cwillu suspects an interaction with indexing email (crimsun, gilligan_)
<znoG> the time has come to reboot after upgrading to Intrepid
<znoG> i hope it boots!
<cwillu> mvo, got it
<SwornPcfst> in case anyone's interested, I kinda found the issue with my Atheros card, the upgrade from 2.6.27-4 to 2.6.27-6 broke the wifi ability, booting back into 2.6.27-4 "fixes" the issue
<SwornPcfst> thanks for the help
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, how can I use usb ports with vbox in intrepid ?
 * cwillu really really hopes SwornPcfst filed a bug
<nspyr> jaysonsantos: mines not working either
<Kamilion> Anyone having odd issues with radeon cards and older monitors?
<Kamilion> I've got a sony 1280x768 LCD that worked fine with hardy, but intrepid screws it all up. Same xorg.conf, AMD 780G with onboard Radeon HD 3200.
<danbh_intrepid> fglrx?  or whatever its called?
<Kamilion> Now the monitor just displays "Resolution not supported". Checking the xorg log shows that it's using 116somethingx84something resolution
<Kamilion> I can't figure out how to get fglrx installed on intrepid
<Kamilion> trying to install it resulted in synaptic offering to remove the entire xorg tree and ubuntu-desktop.
<Sergiu> why the ubuntu 8.10 don't reboot properly
<Sergiu> )
<nickrud> Kamilion, I was just looking that over: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_restricted_drivers_manually
<Kamilion> I was more curious if anyone else had been affected.
<cwillu> has ati even released fglrx for xorg 1.5 yet?
<noodlesgc> I dont think so
<Kamilion> Nope
<nickrud> Kamilion, from what I've found so far (10 minutes, but reliable sources) 8.9 doesn't support xorg 1.4
<Kamilion> so I gotta downgrade xorg, apparently.
<cwillu> Kamilion, link?
<Kamilion> Well, that still doesn't change the fact that the open drivers hardy was running fine with don't work properly anymore, at least with my monitor (and I verified that it transmits the proper EDID codes and everything)
<Kamilion> cwillu: Link to where?
<cwillu> 'gotta downgrade xorg, apparently' sounded like you read it somewhere
<Kamilion> The link nickrud posted a couple lines up
<cwillu> Kamilion, does it work without an xorg.conf file?
<Kamilion> "The latest drivers from AMD (Catalyst 8.9) does not support the version of X that comes with Intrepid (xorg 7.4). That means that for now, X must be downgraded for it to work. Cross your fingers and toes that ATI/AMD will support Xorg 7.4 soon. :) "
<nickrud> cwillu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview
<Kamilion> Not sure. I have the default xorg.conf still. It's pretty bare.
<cwillu> Kamilion, it should be
<Kamilion> I know, bulletproof X and all the good stuff.
<cwillu> not bulletproof X (that's something separate), just the autoconfiguration + xrandr 1.2
<Kamilion> I was running hardy with the open drivers just fine previously (No fglrx)
<Kamilion> The odd thing is, I only get the top left corner of the display to show, but it shows the bottom right of the framebuffer there.
<Sergiu> anyone know, dose displayconfig-gtk package come with-in ubuntu 8.10? I want to change the screen resolution but terminal says this command is not found G
<Kamilion> I'm still in 'figure out what's breaking it and is it only on my end?" mode.
<nickrud> gonna do my first install of intrepid tonight. 3 weeks out is my normal mode :)
<Kamilion> I havn't found a bug report in launchpad that lists anything close to my environment, so I'm still assuming it's a local me-only problem
<znoG> well, first impressions ... intrepid looks good!
 * nickrud is so glad he bought an nvidia card recently
<strange> hey guys i upgraded to intrepid and im having problems with my screen not redrawing
<Kamilion> I'm running intrepid fine on 3 other desktops and two laptops
<cwillu> Sergiu, gnome-display-properties
<Sergiu> znoG, yes, but the hardware driver didn't install
<Sergiu> :D
<Kamilion> this is the only one with major problems.
<Sergiu> and the "reboot" didn't reboot system properly
<Sergiu> )
<Sergiu> cwillu, i have tried this app, but there is not needed resolution ..
<Sergiu> no*
<Kamilion> Sergiu: have you checked that your monitor is sending a proper EDID with it's native resolution?
<znoG> during the upgrade, the "cleanup" stage failed as i lost networy connectivity ... is there any way to run it again?
<Sergiu> Kamilion, don't know
<Sergiu> Kamilion, my monitor is fine
<Sergiu> )
 * Eluxzen is away: Away
<Sergiu> i will try to enable restricted drivers, maybe this will add some new resolutions to nome-display-properties
<Kamilion> One of my monitors has a weird EDID that lists HD video modes first (480P, 720P, 1080i, 1080P) then the native 1920x1200 resolution. In that order.
<Kamilion> Every time X starts up, it defaults to 480P.
<Sergiu> my monitor is CTR 17
<Sergiu> support up to 1600x1200
<Sergiu> CRT
<Kamilion> yeah, but if it doesn't list 1600x1200 first in the EDID, X won't use it, assuming it's native resolution is lower and scaling is used to achieve the higher resolutions (which is common with LCD/Plasma screens)
<mikedep333> hello, isn't there a command to remount all your filesystems according to your current fstab?
<johnflux_> I just upgraded to 8.10  and now kdm doesn't load :-)
<johnflux_> X starts up and I see a nice swirly background
<johnflux_> but that's it
<johnflux_> (also, djview package seems to be broken)
<johnflux_> I tried  apt-get install --reinstall kdm   but no luck
<Kamilion> johnflux_: There's always the workaround of text-login / startx for now. ;)
<johnflux_> Kamilion it's a known problem?
<Kamilion> Dunno, but that's the easiest thing I can think of to get you into X.
<johnflux_> Kamilion ah well I can probably fix it
<mikedep333> oh, mount -a
<strange> anyone had issues on intrepid with screen not redrawing correctly?
<johnflux_> Kamilion just wanted to know if it's a known problem or there's a known proper solution or someting
<cwillu> mikedep333, won't remount though
<johnflux_> hmm kdm_greet is at 100%
<znoG> anyone else notice screen refreshes are a little slow ?
<Sergiu> gg
<Kamilion> johnflux_: I'm not a dev, so I couldn't tell you. But as a user, at least I can tell you how to get back into X
<znoG> in Intrepid
<johnflux_> Kamilion thanks :)
<znoG> never mind, my bad
<strange> znoG: yes that is my issue
<Sergiu> why after reboot all my network settings are reseted
<strange> znoG: parts of hte screen refresh after a minute or so
<Sergiu> and the resolution is slow, i can't change it
<Sergiu> is small
<znoG> strange: oh, it's not that bad here.
<Kamilion> Sergiu: upgrade or fresh install?
<Sergiu> Kamilion, fresh install
<Sergiu> i wonder how to change resolution :D
<Sergiu> in future
<Kamilion> Sergiu: Wish I could help ya. I'm not familiar with networkmanager 0.7 yet.
<strange> im not happy wiht my upgrade alot of stuff is buggy i think im gonna have to do a fresh install
<Kamilion> Besides, I do most of my network config through static DHCP.
<Sergiu> Kamilion how to restart the networking and nameservers ?
<Kamilion> strange: give xubuntu a shot and see if you have the same problem.
<Kamilion> Sergiu: /etc/init.d/networking restart    ?
<Sergiu> thanks.
<Kamilion> nameserver lookups should detect changes to /etc/resolv.conf immediately without needing to kill or restart anything.
<x1250> could someone give advice on bug #280813 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280813 in xkeyboard-config "Dead keys don't work: no ` or ^ symbols in gnome applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280813
<BenHoltz> the latest compiz update jacked my compiz up... anyone care to help me?
<linny> what do you mean jacked up ?
<Kamilion> BenHoltz: What are the symptoms of being 'jacked up'? The more specific the better.
<BenHoltz> Linny: it will not load
<BenHoltz> :)
 * BenHoltz needs to explain..
<Kamilion> Segmentation fault, fallback problems, corrupt display?
<BenHoltz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55790/
<BenHoltz> that's the output of compiz --replace
<Kamilion> looks like it's not detecting a DRI 3D adapter
<BenHoltz> Please note, that I'm using a hybrid version of studio
<Kamilion> And I'd assume this is also a problem: libccs: dlopen: /usr/lib/compizconfig/backends/libgconf.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Kamilion> But as I'm not much of a compiz user, I'm not sure what to tell you.
<KlrSpz> The fglrx and two of the older nvidia binary drivers are not available for X.Org 7.4 yet, so users of these drivers will be automatically switched to the corresponding open source drivers.
<nspyr> dont you need to have metacity installed?
<nspyr> BenHoltz: do you?
<strange> downgrading nvidia fixed my problem
<strange> revision 173
<Kamilion> From what I can see from your log though, it looks like it's falling back to indirect rendering (mesa, perhaps?) and also that it can't load it's configuration from gconf.
<strange> 177 gave me errors
<BenHoltz> nspyr: Yes, it was working yesterday
<MadsRH> Hi. How do I write the location on this project https://launchpad.net/syllabus   in this format  bazaar.launchpad.net/~registrant/project/branch
<nspyr> BenHoltz: do you have compiz-config-backend-gconf installed?
<KlrSpz> which driver are you using? the testing page states that the new drivers are incompatible with xorg7.4
<BenHoltz> nspyr: yes, it was recently upgraded...
<RAOF> BenHoltz: It looks like you've managed to half-upgrade your compiz.  Which shouldn't happen.
<BenHoltz> RAOF: yay... the fix is to re-install?
<nspyr> BenHoltz: compiz-wrapper?
<RAOF> BenHoltz: Maybe.  Possibly you just need to run aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade again.
<Kamilion> RAOF: hm, I'm not familiar with that aptitude command, is that like apt-get dist-upgrade?
<RAOF> Kamilion: Yes.
<Kamilion> RAOF: Better / Worse?
<Kamilion> or just different way of kicking it off?
<BenHoltz> RAOF: no dice.. No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<RAOF> BenHoltz: Hm.  Well, I've just upgraded my compiz to the latest version in the archives, and it doesn't suffer from that.  Why not try "sudo aptitude reinstall ~ncompiz"?
<Kamilion> BenHoltz: I'd say try removing compiz (not purge) and reinstalling it.
<BenHoltz> RAOF: having ubuntu studio on here has caused me more problems then its worth.. how do I go back to vanilla ubuntu?
<RAOF> Kamilion: That's what "aptitude reinstall" is for :)
<Kamilion> Eh, I came from gentoo/LinuxFromScratch so I'm used to doing steps manually to assure myself I've done it right ;)
<RAOF> Kamilion: aptitude full-upgrade is the equivalent aptitude command to apt-get dist-upgrade; they both basically to the same thing.  I just prefer aptitude; it seems to give more useful errors ;)
<Kamilion> Hm. I'll keep that in mind. (more useful errors)
<BenHoltz> RAOF: did the re-install... no dice... same errors
<Kamilion> ... !
<RAOF> Hm.  Can you pastebin "dpkg --list | grep compiz"?
<Kamilion> BenHoltz: Try switching mirrors. Perhaps the one you're using is out of date?
<Kamilion> I had that problem using duke.edu's mirror previously.
<BrianFreytag> duke sucks.. that's why ;)
 * Kamilion shrugs. It was fast. Probably because it sucks. ;)
<Kage_Jittai> will kubuntu intrepid have kde4?
<BenHoltz> I have archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner
<BrianFreytag> Kage_Jittai: yes
<Kage_Jittai> Sweetness
<Sergiu> hey peoples, can i install displayconfig-gtk package in 8.10 ?
<BenHoltz> can someone help me get rid of the studio extras and go back to just regular ubuntu?
<Sergiu> with what?
<znoG> is anyone happily running intrepid? :P
<BenHoltz> yes, and no
<BrianFreytag> yes and no
<sysdoc> yea love it
<znoG> i'm liking it so far
<Sergiu> znoG, i have found what network-manager regenerate all the time resolv.conf after rebooting
<znoG> but i can imagine getting a distribution release ready that works for soooooooo many people is no easy task
<Sergiu> and i need to edit this file again
<Sergiu> finnely, i removed the netwokr-manager
<Sergiu> :DD
<BenHoltz> anyone have a solution to my question though?
<znoG> Sergiu: oh ... didn't do that with hardy?
<Sergiu> :evil:
<Sergiu> znoG, nope )
<Sergiu> why in piding there are no an :evil: smile ?
<Sergiu> :D
<Sergiu> need to ask the pidgin team
<Sergiu> and probaly this was an offtopic
<BenHoltz> nevermind about my question... I'll just live with it like this...
<Kamilion> BenHoltz: Sec, trying to look it up
<znoG> Sergiu: it's probably dhclient overwriting your resolv.conf, not network-manager.
<BenHoltz> Kamilion: I figured out I don't have the whole package...
<Sergiu> znoG, are you running ubuntu 8.10 now?)
<BenHoltz> Kamilion: I only have partials
<znoG> Sergiu: yes
<Kamilion> I think you should be able to apt-get purge ubuntu-studio && apt-get autoremove
<znoG> actually i'm not sure what network-manager uses to fetch it's IP address
<Kamilion> but I'm not 100% sure
<znoG> it doesn't depend on dhcp3 as I would have thought
<visik7> hi
<Sergiu> znoG, have you succeed to change the screen resolution in whatever you need?
<znoG> Sergiu: yes
<visik7> anyone got problem with boot on some asus laptops ?
<znoG> i'm using an extended desktop and i changed resolutions .. worked fine
<Plz> visik7: I have lot`s of problems booting on Fujitsu-siemens E8110.
<znoG> Sergiu: you might want to try backing up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ... then restart X
<Plz> I just stop in the loadingscreen at about 20%.
<Plz> It*
<Plz> When it happends I just reboot a few times and then it works.
<znoG> Sergiu: i'm pretty sure your resolv.conf problem is due to dhclient overwriting the file
<Sergiu> ok
<visik7> Plz: intrepid here doesn't boot if the AC is plugged /sbin/udevadm lock my machne
<ikonia> visik7: thats very odd
<visik7> I should report something like a bug maybe
<ikonia> certainly seems worth reporting
<tretle> hi, is there an issue with rhythmbox on intrepid atm?
<Plz> No idea tbh.
<Plz> I`m only using VLC and Songbird.
<visik7> any clue on how to debug it ?
<ikonia> visik7: I'd boot single user mode, see if that makes a difference
<etesla> Is there a changelog or anything like that for Heron -> Ibex anywhere?
<ikonia> visik7: then walk though the init scripts
<visik7> no, single user mode doesn't hang
<RAOF> etesla: There's the release notes.  But if you wanted a full changelog, it's _huge_ (and not written down in any one place).
<etesla> RAOF: Gotcha. If I wanted to find out if a problem with my video card has been fixed (or a patch applied), would that information be available somewhere?
<derekS> .win 2
<RAOF> etesla: In the changelog for your driver package, if everyone has done their jobs right.
<RAOF> etesla: packages.ubuntu.com should have links to the changelog.
<danbh_intrepid> etesla: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<Plz> After updating CompizConfig is fucked up. Can`t edit anything and mini/maxi windows has another effect than what I configured.
<BrianFreytag> Plz.. language
<Kamilion> Gotta reboot. BBL.
<JasonWoof> "desktop effects" workes on my dell inspirot 5100 on the intrepid beda live CD!
<JasonWoof> very cool
<Plz> It did work good untill I updated 8.10 today...
<JasonWoof> I couldn't turn off the automounting of USB disks though. I ran polkit-gnome-authorization and turned it off there
<Plz> Had no problem before with 8.10.
<JasonWoof> but my usp stick kept getting mounted. very annoying. I was trying to run the "install to USB", but it kept failing because gnome kept mounting stuff it was trying to work with
<shiiizoon> I am using Ubuntu 8.10 BETA in my notebook. The wireless driver "wl" not support "monitor mode"? I am trying to use Kismet, but don't work!
<JasonWoof> wait, this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent?highlight=(drive)|(usb)#Live USB creator (GUI-based, runs from Live CD)
<JasonWoof> says that the "install to USB" thing is on the intrepid livecd
<JasonWoof> but I couldn't find it, and installd hardy debs of it (onto my system while booted from intrepid beta CD)
<Pici> JasonWoof: Did you log a bug that it was not working?
<amrik> gksu crashes when asking for a password and compiz is enabled
<amrik> if compiz is disabled i get the "enter password" box fine
<JasonWoof> Pici: I didn't realize until now that the intrepid CD was even supposed to have the "install to usb" program
<JasonWoof> Pici: and even now I'm not sure
<Pici> JasonWoof: Ah, I see.
<Kamilion> JasonWoof: What command might that be?
<JasonWoof> shiiizoon: you got one of these? Known supported cards: Atmel_USB, ACX100, ADMTek, Atheros, Cisco, Prism2, Orinoco, WSP100, Drone, wtapfile, pcapfile, wrt54g, ipw2100, rt2400, rt2500, rt73, rt8180, ipw2200, ipw2915, ipw3945, iwl3945, iwl4965, Broadcom 43xx
<Kamilion> JasonWoof: the instal-to-usb, I mean
<JasonWoof> Kamilion: I did it all with the mouse. I downloaded the normal intrepid beta cd, hunted in the menus
<Kamilion> Huh. I'll hunt it down myself as well then.
<Kamilion> Thanks.
<JasonWoof> Kamilion: I downloaded this: http://ppa.launchpad.net/probono/ubuntu/pool/main/l/liveusb/liveusb_0.1.0_all.deb
<JasonWoof> Kamilion: following links from here: https://launchpad.net/liveusb
<JasonWoof> that gave me a .deb on my desktop, I double-clicked that, and it installed two dependancies, and the package
<Kamilion> Oh, cool. Thanks. I'll give that a shot myself to have a second installation on my USB key
<JasonWoof> "install to USB" showed up in the "system -> administration" menu
<Kamilion> If you've got a U3 compatible USB flash device, check this out: http://blog.sllabs.com/2008/05/booting-heron-from-u3.html
<JasonWoof> Kamilion: I couldn't get it to work, I think the auto-mounter was conflicting with liveusb
<Kamilion> try unmounting the device first. AFAIK to boot from a USB harddrive (flash), it needs to install a bootsector, which means the drive needs a MBR. A lot of flash drives I've run into have no MBR and are just set up as FAT32 on the entire device (IE, /dev/sda is VFAT, not /dev/sda1)
<shiiizoon> JasonWoof:  i have Broadcom 43xx
<shiiizoon> JasonWoof: but when i try change my interface mode to monitor, return a error
<JasonWoof> Kamilion: the u3 thing is cool!
<JasonWoof> Kamilion: I did unmount it. the rouble is that gnome re-mounts my flash stick in the middle of liveusb working on it
<JasonWoof> presumably right after it's partitioned and formatted
<Kamilion> yeah, works great. I have hardy32 on my sandisk cruzer titanium, and intrepid64 on my sandisk cruzer micro. Both 4GB drives.
<JasonWoof> cool
<Kamilion> Ahhh. yeah, it probably is remounting it when the kernel re-reads the partition table.
<JasonWoof> that should be able to boot my gf's damn macbook air
<Kamilion> If you've got a windows box around somewhere, find the HP flash drive formatter and use that to prep the stick first
<JasonWoof> shiiizoon: that sucks. you may have to use a different driver. my laptop has a builtin broadcom 4309. gave me trouble, and now I don't think it works at all anymore
<Kamilion> IIRC you need fwcutter-43xx or something
<JasonWoof> Kamilion: yeah, I went through all that
<JasonWoof> shiiizoon: does your broadcom card work with the wl driver?!
<shiiizoon> JasonWoof: yes, works perfectly
<JasonWoof> shiiizoon: did you have to do the fwcutter thing?
<Kamilion> shiiizoon: IIRC the 43xx needs to be patched to use monitor mode... But maybe that's just for packet injection.
<shiiizoon> JasonWoof: checkout http://tiagosc.pastebin.com/m537313f4
<JasonWoof> shiiizoon: yep, I used to get errors like that
<JasonWoof> shiiizoon: even when doing normal stuff, like "iwconfig essid xxx"
<shiiizoon> JasonWoof: yeah
<JasonWoof> dunno if it's crappy hardware, crappy drivers, or both
<JasonWoof> I suspect both
<Kamilion> Little of column A, little of column B.
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-10
<JasonWoof> I was getting a nastly lag in my framerate/system-performance every 2 minutes when I was using my 43xx
<Kamilion> Personally, since I have no need for Draft-N speeds, I use a ZD1211B based USB wifi adapter. $26 from dealextreme: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5858
<JasonWoof> with the -rt kernel, it would just about freeze my system for about a full second
<Kamilion> I've changed the antenna to a big 16 inch one, it came with a tiny little 3 inch one.
<JasonWoof> with the generic kernel it'd just slow down for about two seconds
<Kamilion> I get better wireless performance than all of the other laptops here at NASA Ames research center
<JasonWoof> heh
<Kamilion> and it only cost me around $35... $26 for the wifi dongle, and another $9 for the big antenna
<JasonWoof> not bad
<JasonWoof> I'm using a PCMCIA card
<JasonWoof> I always worry about breaking it
<JasonWoof> I usually take it out and box it when lugging this monstrocity about
<nikkolai> Hi guys, in hardy i was using the nvidia-glx-new package, but i can't find it on intrepid beta? Has a new name??
<Kamilion> Know what you mean. I've got a PCMCIA USB 2.0 adapter to plug the wifi into my 900Mhz HP laptop from 1998... the whole shebang sticks out half a foot from the laptop *grin*... Anyway, offtopic aside... /me returns to idling
<JasonWoof> heh
<visik7> intrepid is totally unusable on my system :(
<Kamilion> What's the symptoms? Have you tried xubuntu intrepid to narrow down the culprits?
<visik7> kernel and driver
<visik7> so it's not a desktop problem
<ethana21> When will networkmanager auto-crack WEP networks?
<Kamilion> ethana21: as soon as you write and distribute the patch to do so.
 * Kamilion grins
<ethana21> oh sweet!
<visik7> kernel doesn't boot on AC plugged, and wireless is switched off and unswitchable on
<JasonWoof> ethana21: heh :)
<ethana21> would they seriously accept such a patch?
<Kamilion> probably not.
<ethana21> but it's Free Software, soo.........
 * ethana21 grins
<Kamilion> but if the patch was out there, people would use it.
<ethana21> yes.
<Kamilion> Not hard to distribute .deb files
<ethana21> absolutely
<Kamilion> Skype does it. Nomachine does it. (mmm, freenx...)
<ethana21> I've got $179.55, whose up for a bounty?
<Kamilion> Heh, while you're at it, might as well add in WPA rainbow table support... heh
<ethana21> what?
 * ethana21 googles
<BrionS> does anyone know how I can revert VLC back to the 0.8.6 version in Hardy without giving up Ibex?
<bruce89> BrionS: simply, you can't
 * bruce89 fails to see the attraction of VLC
<larson9999> a nice simple media player.  what's not to love?
<larson9999> not to mention gives me less headaches than the others.
<bruce89> it reimplements all the codecs
<larson9999> now compiz, that's something i fail to see the attraction of
<bruce89> I concur
<nikkolai> how can i set the vesa driver for my video card?
<nikkolai> xorg.conf?
<larson9999> the pc is one of the places i want opaque windows :)
<larson9999> and for the love of god stop making the bouncing cursor the default in kde!
<BrionS> bruce89, the attraction is it plays my DVDs flawlessly - even the Sony ArCCOS ones
<maxb_> compiz is amusing and flashy. It mostly just makes you go "Pretty!"
<larson9999> maxb_, it mostly makes me seasick
<bruce89> BrionS: so does my dvd playing script
<BrionS> larson9999, the show desktop / window picker is nice if you have a very full desktop
<BrionS> bruce89, I'm glad to hear it
<maxb_> It does have a few features that are actually useful - like shrinking or transparency on demand to keep an eye on a background task
 * bruce89 goes back to politic
<BrionS> unfortunately I haven't had much luck playing some movies with anything but VLC
<BrionS> so you see my predicament
<larson9999> BrionS, i think i'm just set in my ways.  i've been using the layout for my desktop since the early nineties and it's comfortable, like my chuck taylors which are about as old.
<larson9999> kinda like i usually turn of tabs when i can because i'm so used to alt+tab.
<BrionS> larson9999, then again I'm a sucker for eye candy.  If I can't play graphics card melting games in Linux, at least I can use my GFX card to some extent with Open GL desktop effects
<bruce89> BrionS: gst-launch-0.10 dvdreadsrc title=$TITLE ! decodebin name=decode decode. ! queue ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! osssink decode. ! deinterlace ! xvimagesink force-aspect-ratio=true
<bruce89> I must admit to using Metacity's compositor
<larson9999> BrionS, and i'm the opposite of that.  i still can't understand it when people say apps look like crap because they don't match the theme.  i really don't understand the complaint.
<BrionS> bruce89, I don't suppose you have a script that also rips the title track to the drive as well?  My project is to "digitize" my entire DVD library and use MythTV to play it back on my TV instead of popping DVDs in and out of the player
<bruce89> just replace the xvimagesink element with something else
<Kamilion> IIRC doesn't Myth already have a DVD ripper?
<BrionS> yes, but it's not half as fast as VLC
<BrionS> at least last I used it
<BrionS> I don't want to transcode or anything, just grab the MPEG-2 content as-is
<Kamilion> Ah. Personally, when I buy a DVD or bluray, I just download a pre-encoded copy from the 'net and 'forget' to unwrap my purchase.
<bruce89> BrionS: I'll have a think
<Kamilion> But I won't vouch for the legality of that.
<BrionS> Kamilion, I could do that but I find most people aren't interested in sharing 5+GB files, not to mention it would take hours to download vs. minutes to rip
<BrionS> I don't know how anyone can watch movies on an iPod or highly compressed video on a computer monitor
<Kamilion> Point taken, but I'm not exactly in the habit of storing MPEG2 on my harddrives.
<Kamilion> I convert over to XViD at the very least. 9GB DVD to 1GB mkv/ogm.
<DaSkreech> Anyone having issues with kopete and Gtalk?
<BrionS> this has been a long-standing project of mine started several years ago and I finally have most of the hardware in place just in time to lose my fastest/simplest/least confusing (for me) way to rip
<Kamilion> I don't notice a quality difference. Anyway, offtopic. Sorry.
<BrionS> in any case...I guess I'll give up on VLC for now until they "fix" their wizard (hopefully sometime in Ibex)
<BrionS> they admit it's broken and you shouldn't upgrade if you used it - but I didn't notice the upgrade from 0.8.6 to 0.9.3 when it happened
<bruce89> a dump would be as simple as gst-launch-0.10 dvdreadsrc title=5 !  filesink location=foo.mpeg
<DanaG> VLC is utter failage at mkv subtitles.
<bruce89> it gets a bit complex for transcoding
<BrionS> thanks bruce89, I've never heard of gst-launch -- I'll check into it
<BrionS> that looks good enough for me
<gaminggeek> is anyone else having problems with banshee?
<BrionS> gaminggeek, sorry - I used Amarok
<BrionS> use*
<gaminggeek> :/
<bruce89> BrionS: try running gst-launch-0.10 with no arguments to see which plugins you have
<bruce89> then put one of the names as arguments, then you can see how to use each one
<BrionS> ERROR: pipeline could not be constructed: empty pipeline not allowed.
<Kamilion> Note to self, find monty python arguement sketch
<bruce89> BrionS: sorry, gst-inspect-0.10
<BrionS> holy plugins batman!
<bruce89> indeed, gstreamer has quite a few
<BrionS> 167 on mine I guess
<BrionS> this may take a while ;)
<Kamilion> What package do I need to compile? build-essential or something?
<Kamilion> yep, that was it.
<outbri> gaminggeek: switch from the darkside. use rhythmbox :P
<d4t4min3r> can someone help me, im trying to see if this is a bug.. or just something wrong on my side
<bruce89> BrionS: gst-launch-0.10 dvdreadsrc title=5 ! decodebin name=decode ! oggmux name=mux ! filesink location=foo.ogv decode. ! queue ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! vorbisenc quality=0.5 ! queue ! mux. decode. ! deinterlace ! schroenc ! queue ! mux.
<gaminggeek> outbri: never!
<gaminggeek> banshee is so sexy...
<cwillu> gaminggeek, what kind of problems?
<cwillu> (be aware, #banshee is on irc.gnome.org, not freenode)
<cwillu> (also, there's a ppa with newer intrepid and hardy packages for banshee which may be useful)
<cwillu> (having said all that, state your problem before I go away :p)
<gaminggeek> cwillu: I know I am in that channel
<DaSkreech> So yeah anyone having issues with Kopete?
<bruce89> BrionS: gst-launch-0.10 dvdreadsrc title=5 ! decodebin name=decode ! oggmux name=mux ! filesink location=foo.ogv decode. ! queue ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! vorbisenc quality=0.5 ! mux. decode. ! deinterlace ! theoraenc ! mux.
<bruce89> replace theoraenc with whatever encoder you want
<BrionS> ideally I wouldn't be re-encoding, just ripping the MPEG-2 stream from the disc
<bruce89> I shouldn't have bothered working all that out then
<BrionS> if it helps, I appreciate the effort. :)
<bruce89> It might be useful for me
<gregor> distribution upgrade tries to register files with scrollkeeper but is waiting and waiting because scrollkeeper is not found(replaced  by rarian)
<gregor> and the distribution upgrade window is now not closable...
<httpdss> im having speed rendering problems after yesterdays nvidia V.177 upgrade. is anybody with same issue ?
<danbh_intrepid> gregor: why rarian?
<danbh_intrepid> gregor: not that I even know what scrollkeeper is
<gregor> autoreplacement as i remember...
<bruce89> danbh_intrepid: it's used for maintaining GNOME help pages
<danbh_intrepid> now I know
<amrik> httpdss: i have a rendering issue where switching tabs in firefox occasionally does not update the buffer and so ctrl+tab will cycle and the page will not redraw
<amrik> httpdss: this started with the nvidia 177.80 update
<bsnider> yo, what's goin' down?
<httpdss> amrik: that's exactly the same issue :S it happens on firefox to me too
<amrik> httpdss: i think i might downgrade to 177.76
<Kamilion> Yay, work's over, time to go home!
<bsnider> amrik, what's the issue?
<amrik> bsnider: i have a rendering issue where switching tabs in firefox occasionally does not update the buffer and so ctrl+tab will cycle and the page will not redraw
<httpdss> amrik: yup, i was wondering if i could tweek my config to make it work
<bsnider> why do you think it's nvidia's fault?
<amrik> bsnider: i had a very similar issue in the hardy beta which when the driver package was updated went away
<httpdss> bsnider: good point ... but ... who does the rendering if its not the video card ?
<bsnider> are you using the 3 recommended tweaks?
<amrik> bsnider: also the issue only reemerged after a package update of the nvidia drivers
<amrik> bsnider: although since there are a ton of compiz updates coming in it could be that as well
<bsnider> are you using nvidia's tweaks or not?
<amrik> what are the tweaks?
<bsnider> ok, i guess not
<bsnider> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118088
<amrik> what package should i install to get a java plugin for firefox?
<bsnider> nvidia specifically says the driver won't work correctly without those tweaks
<amrik> i had icedtea-gcjwebplugin installed before but is this the right one?
<bruce89> amrik: it appears that that is now a metapackage depending on something else now
<httpdss> bsnider: no, no tweaks 4 now
<httpdss> bsnider: hmmm .. "ton of compiz updates coming in it" ... that might be also another source of problems
<bruce89> amrik: icedtea6-plugin to be precise
<bsnider> httpdss, if you don't implemment those tweaks, you're not using the driver according to the manufacturer's recommendations, so you can hardly blame nvidia
<aurel42> Howdy.
<amrik> bruce89: the icedtea6-plugin has no installation candidate though, so although icedtea-gcjwebplugin depends on it, it cant install it and so aptitude is freaking out
<sysdoc> What is the default GLIB ver for Hardy?
<aurel42> I still can't watch Jon Stewart because Firefox keeps crashing on every visit to thedailyshow.com. What's the recommended way to run a virtual Windows these days, preferably free (as in speech)?
<bruce89> amrik: it will be available soon
<bsnider> this ain't hardy
<bruce89> sysdoc: !info glibc
<bsnider> aurel42, try using epiphany
<bruce89> !info glibc
<aurel42> bsnider: that's webkit?
<ubottu> Package glibc does not exist in intrepid
<bruce89> aurel42: not yey
<bsnider> aurel42, either one
<bruce89> !info libc
<ubottu> Package libc does not exist in intrepid
<sysdoc> hmmm
<bruce89> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu7 (intrepid), package size 4262 kB, installed size 10552 kB
<httpdss> bsnider: i'm gonna try on those tweaks. i'm really not "tracking trunk" so i'll blame myself before blaming nvidia ;)
<aurel42> bsnider: epiphany hangs, then crashes. What's the webkit alternative again?
<RAOF> epiphany-webkit :)
<aurel42> Midori?
<amrik> bruce89: how can i force installation of the package without it complaining about resolving dependencies by hand?
<crdlb> sysdoc: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0
<bsnider> i wouldn't blame firefox drawing issues on nvidia, i'd blame them on the fact that firefox is a lying piece of crap
<aurel42> Midori hangs, then crashes.
<bruce89> amrik: you can't, just don't upgrade it
<bsnider> aurel42, what's this website?
<amrik> bruce89: well i removed it by accident =\ now i have no plugin at all
<aurel42> I guess my problem is the flash plugin, that's why I would like to try it via some Windows emulation.
<aurel42> bsnider: thedailyshow.com
<amrik> bsnider: do i need to restart X for those settings to take effect?
<aurel42> bsnider: same problem with firefox -safe-mode, and with or without PulseAudio.
<sysdoc> crdlb: thanks
<bsnider> aurel42, it doesn't crash here
<bruce89> amrik: you're stuck until icedtea6-plugin becomes available
<bsnider> on firefox
<bruce89> aurel42: blame Adobe
<aurel42> bsnider: I'm aware that the problem isn't reproducible, strace didn't give any useful hints either.
<bsnider> aurel42, your flash setup is probably borked
<bruce89> sysdoc: 2.16
<bsnider> this site is loaded with flash objects
<amrik> bruce89: great...
<bruce89> shouldn't be too long though
<aurel42> bsnider: yes, and since I spent a day trying to find out how to fix it and couldn't find a way, I'm now asking for a recommendation wrt Windows virtualization. ;)
<amrik> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.12.10ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<amrik> so intrepid will ship with flash 10 beta?
<aurel42> that's on intrepid: 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525
<aurel42> *on my intrepid
<bsnider> aurel42, the thing to do would be fix your flash problem, not virtualize winblows
<aurel42> bsnider: if it was open source, I would. Since it isn't, I can only curse Adobe and find another solution.
<bsnider> aurel42, does espn.com crash firefox?
<aurel42> bsnider: nope, seems to work perfectly
<aurel42> bsnider: so does YouTube and other flash sites
<bsnider> what? that's crazy talk
<bsnider> try making a new user, log in to the account and hten try your dailyshow site
<aurel42> scrolling is sluggish on espn.go.com, but I guess that's to be expected with half a gazillion flash objects.
<aurel42> bsnider: I made a new profile by moving .mozilla and tried -safe-mode, isn't that enough?
<bsnider> those espn commies are shameless
<bsnider> aurel42, no
<bsnider> but thanks for asking
<aurel42> bsnider: well, let's try a different user then.
<bruce89> at least communism doesn't have to bail out banks
<bsnider> bruce89, marx believed in central banking, so it would still wipe out the value of the money supply
<bruce89> no matter what you have, it will never work
<aurel42> bsnider: impressive.
<aurel42> bsnider: now how do I find out why one user works and the other doesn't?
<bsnider> aurel42, oh, it works there does it?
<aurel42> Yes. Stunning.
<bsnider> well, i'll be a monkey's uncle
<bsnider> so, now i would wipe out anything that qualifies as a configuration file in your home directory
<bruce89> that may be a bit drastic
<bsnider> certainly your .gconf, .gnome, .config, .settings
<aurel42> I wouldn't like to lose e.g. my Evolution settings.
<bsnider> don't wipe out .evolution then
<bsnider> but your gconf-editor stuff has to go
 * DaSkreech sighs
<bsnider> that'll give you a default gnome desktop, mor eor less
<bruce89> perhaps backing it all up may be less bad
<DaSkreech> Not even sure I care about Kopete anymore X crashes like crazy
<DaSkreech> "crashes"
<aurel42> Btw, I was kinda stunned to find out I couldn't switch consoles with ctrl+alt+Fx.
<bsnider> DaSkreech, they've got a new invetion called "pidgin"
<bruce89> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<bruce89> as you can see, Kopete is Kde, Pidgin isn't anything
<DaSkreech> :-)
<bsnider> kopete is a tremendous piece of technology, much more sophisticated than pidgin. the only problem is, it doesn't work
<DaSkreech> In any case X used to shut down on me like once every two days since the first day I installed Gutsy
<DaSkreech> Now it does it like every 10 minutes
<DaSkreech> Also why isn't xterm installed by default?
<bruce89> space saving probably
<DaSkreech> Shouldn't we remove the failsafe option for login then?
<aurel42> bsnider: the dailyshow problem started when I upgraded to intrepid, shouldn't I report it as a possible migration problem and preserve my setup? Be a good Ubuntu citizen, yaknow?
<bruce89> xterm is depended on by GDM
<DaSkreech> ahhh interesting
<bsnider> aurel42, no, but thanks for asking
<aurel42> bsnider: I guess asking was enough to make me feel like a good citizen anyway, thanks a lot for your advice and the surprising solution.
<bsnider> yeah
 * bruce89 thinks there is something very wrong with a program which crashes because of a minor configuration change
<DaSkreech> I think it's abrowser
<DaSkreech> Hi Mez
<bruce89> /away
<bruce89> hmm
<wastrel> h ihi
<wastrel> i have a weird bug with window refresh in gnome
<wastrel> i have to click a window before the contents of it will redraw
<wastrel> like i'll be in firefox, and hit pagedown, and the window won't refresh until i click it
<DaSkreech> I've seen that
<bruce89> only it?
<wastrel> only firefox you mean?
<bruce89> yus
<wastrel> no i am seeing it in gnome-terminal too
<wastrel> switching channel windows in irssi for example,
<wastrel> the terminal doesn't redraw after i switch to another terminal until i click the window
<wastrel> er switch to another channel
<freaky[t]> how do i set up kubuntu to mount a drive where i have my files in automatically?
<DaSkreech> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<d4t4min3r> looking for help to determine if this is a bug.. or just a issue im having
<bruce89> nobody ever knows
<d4t4min3r> 2 issues, firefox is hiding my panel.. its almost like full screen but it doesnt show the close buttons, minimize .. and when using ALT + TAB when scrolling onto Firefox, the screen flashes in and out
<leonvv> hello folks
<leonvv> im trying to figure out were does intrepid put the new menu.lst file at?
<DaSkreech> leonvv: You look familiar
<leonvv> um how so
<leonvv> lol
<bruce89> /boot/grub
<DaSkreech> There is a new menu.lst ?
<leonvv> for some reason when i try to install the new 2.6.27-6 kernel
<leonvv> it wont show on the boot grub menu
<leonvv> i understand theres a fall back system now but when i put the new image it doesnt come up on the menu.lst
<Jordan_U> leonvv: How did you install the kernel?
<leonvv> i went thru synaptic installed both the kernel and image
<leonvv> it updates grub and i see that its fine when see the menu.lst,,,,, now when i boot its still on the 2.6.27-4
<Jordan_U> leonvv: That's odd, it should show up automagically then
<leonvv> oh im also running on RAID0
<gnomefreak> i need people to test lightning and/or sunbird from my PPA, you will geet an error about javascript please ignore it for now, its upstreams bug and they are working on it
<bruce89> reinstall linux-image-2.6.27-6
<gnomefreak> version 0.9
<Jordan_U> leonvv: Is your /boot on a separate partition?
<gnomefreak> ok back to work on iceowl
<leonvv> its on the same raid0 drive
<leonvv> with its own partition
<leonvv> perhaps it could be that,,,, the system boots no problem though
<Jordan_U> leonvv: Can you please pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<leonvv> there is also a default file in grub too
<Jordan_U> leonvv: My guess is that you actually somehow have two copies of your menu.lst on different partitions and the one being updated is not the one being read at boot
<leonvv> hm
<leonvv> makes some sense
<leonvv> brb
<BiosElement> Anyone having a problem with FF which, when going to a new page still has the content from the previous page in parts and needs to be scrolled to fix? Had a similer problem with Gnome file browser as well.
 * bruce89 is starting to see a pattern
<d4t4min3r> im having a "full page" issue with firefox.. its taking up my whole screen
<d4t4min3r> alt + tab is acting weird as well
<bruce89> compiz?
<httpdss> BiosElement: yes, we discussed it for a bit today with bsnider, but didnt arrive into any conclusions
<d4t4min3r> hum good question... im not sure if ubuntu has a key press for Alt+tab or if it through compiz
<Jordan_U> BiosElement: Do you have an ati card?
<BiosElement> httpdss: Aight, Least I'm not the only one with the problem
<BiosElement> Jordan_U: No, Nvidia 8600GT
<httpdss> bsnider: im now using nvidia tweaks ;) but same problem ocurres .. i would say worse than before
<httpdss> Jordan_U: im using GeForce 8400M GS
<leonvv> can i paste my menu list in here?
<bruce89> ni
<Jordan_U> !paste | leonvv
<ubottu> leonvv: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<leonvv> so whats with the post the bin or something
<leonvv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55863/
<leonvv> i think its a bug
<bsnider> httpdss, what's the exact issue?
<bruce89> those are weird kernel arguments
<Jordan_U> leonvv: There is no way that that menu.lst is going to boot anything but 2.6.27.6 ( well, other than the cached kernel from the last successful boot ) there must be another menu.lst being read at boot
<Jordan_U> bruce89: He's using RAID
<leonvv> its raid0 so its considered 1 drive
<httpdss> bsnider: didn't find it yet... the problems that are happening to me are: Firefox doesnt render quickly, awn is really slow, and the ubuntu menu also has slow rendering when you hover items with the mouse
<leonvv> i did a /boot /user /root/ and swap on it
<bruce89> /user?
<leonvv> i mean home
<bsnider> httpdss, change the initialpixmapplacement value to 1
<Jordan_U> leonvv: Can you pastebin the output from "mount" ( no arguments )
<bruce89> httpdss: welcome to Intrepid
<bruce89> does anyone have any solutions to PulseAudio quitting after login
<leonvv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55866/
<leonvv> and i know for  a fact that its not fake raid
<leonvv> the alternate cd actually recognized it as a raid stripped drive
<httpdss> bsnider: hey that worked like a charm ! nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=1    ... i wonder why the nvidia post that you sent me said its convenient to have it set to 2
<httpdss> bruce89: its the price of beta, and im willing to afford it :D
<bsnider> httpdss, i disagree with that value, but oh well
<leonvv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55866/
<bruce89> httpdss: just like the government
<bsnider> bruce89, have you tried the recommended pulseaudio setup?
<bruce89> being?
<bsnider> ok, i guess not
<bsnider> bruce89, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866965
<httpdss> BiosElement: i got it working back again with the help of bsnider (thx) ... check out this url http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118088     ... and where it says: "nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=2"  replace with "nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=1" ;)
<BiosElement> httpdss: Aight, I'll check it out.
<bruce89> bsnider: I don't trust random modifying files
<bsnider> bruce89, alright let me impress a point on you
<bsnider> according to lennart (pulse's lead dev), ubuntu does not properly implement pulseaudio, and he receives complaints from ubuntu users about pulse that are not his fault. this forum post contains the information necessary to properly implement pulseaudio
<bruce89> I see
<bruce89> that's fine then
<bsnider> as far as i know, there's only one ubuntu dev working on pulse (luke yelavich) and he doesn't have time to integrate it properly
<wastrel> this is an annoying bug
<leonvv> u around Jordan
<Hobbsee> bsnider: have you (or anyone else) emailed him as to why it's nto working properly, and what can be done to fix it?
<DaSkreech> http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/uncyclopedia/images/2/24/BillGatesUbuntuLinux.png
<bsnider> Hobbsee, emailed who about what?
<Hobbsee> bsnider: luke, about pulse.
<httpdss> DaSkreech: LOL
<bsnider> Hobbsee, i just told you why it isn't working properly
<Hobbsee> bsnider: because it's not properly implemented.  you didn't say why it wasn't properly implemented.
<Hobbsee> oh, that forum post.
<BiosElement> bsnider: Thanks for the help. httpdss: Thanks for letting me know.
<bsnider> Hobbsee, yes i did. it isn't properly implemented because canonical doesn't want to allocate the programming resources to it. there's only one guy working on it, and he doesn't have time to work it in correctly
<Hobbsee> bsnider: you could help out.  *shrug*
<RAOF> bsnider: Actually all the tips in that thread have already been implemented.
<bsnider> RAOF, that's good to know
<Hobbsee> RAOF: that's what i would have thought, too.  Of course, it's more fun to bash the developers.
<RAOF> bsnider: With the exception of the libao thingy, but that should be covered by the default ALSA mapping.
<ionstorm> anyone else getting a sound delay with the first login sound when gdm starts?
<bsnider> Hobbsee, i'm repeating what lennart said. i'm not bashing anyone
<Hobbsee> bsnider: i was meaning in general, not you specifically
 * RAOF wonders what our Intrepid testers will find broken in Do now!
<Hobbsee> RAOF: the new version is uploaded?
<httpdss> RAOF: Do = gnome-do ?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Uploaded, and with a couple of extra patches just done.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: sweet
<Hobbsee> works for me, so far.
<RAOF> (Turns out we suck at i18n, and expanding directories)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: are you overly interested in gxine?
<Hobbsee> heh
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I could be described as _negatively_ interested in gxine.
<Hobbsee> awww, OK.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: are you interested in totem, then?
<RAOF> xine is a blot on the otherwise GStreamerful landscape :)
<Hobbsee> awww.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Totem, yeah?
<Hobbsee> nah, totem with xine.  gstreamer won't let me use the menu on the dvds, iirc.
<RAOF> Yeah.  Although it's pretty close to working in intrepid now, I believe.
<BiosElement> So has there been a .deb made up for OpenOffice 3.0?
<bsnider> RAOF, xine is better for video playback than gstreamer
<httpdss> BiosElement: there is a ppa for oo3
<bobertdos> Well there are debs available for download as of RC4, so I'm going to assume they'll be ready for final release.
<RAOF> bsnider: Feel free to make that case :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: oh, is it?  I thought it was something they deliberately werent' implemented.
<BiosElement> httpdss: Aight, thanks
<Hobbsee> er, implementing
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Not so much 'deliberately not implemented' as 'yeah, I'll get around to it sometime' not implemented.
<RAOF> And "sometime" is now :)
<Hobbsee> ah, right.
<bsnider> RAOF, oh, you've never had the wonderful gstreamer screwup where the reds and blues are reversed?
<bobertdos> Has anyone found that the CUPS library is broken in the beta as of yet?
<RAOF> bsnider: You haven't had the wonderful xine bug where everything's green?
<DaSkreech> I was going to test it tomorrow
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i've not had either of them.
<DaSkreech> RAOF: I had that!!
<bsnider> RAOF, no
<DaSkreech> I fixed it somehow
<Hobbsee> actually, i might push this gxine update.  It does fix the volume bug.
<RAOF> bsnider: I'm pretty sure we can trade bugs like that on and on.  Anecdotes aren't a reason :)
<bsnider> Rafik, i use smplayer
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: There is a volume bug!
<bsnider> but xine is better than gstreamer
<DaSkreech> I was wondering why everything was so low
<RAOF> You could contend that gstreamer is buggier in general, but I'd dispute that claim.
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yeah, it starts up muted for some reason.
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: do you want to test a fixed version?
<DaSkreech> It wasn't muted for me
<DaSkreech> It was just much lower than it was in Heron
<DaSkreech> when I turn up my speakers and the volume I can go outside and hear it
<httpdss> RAOF: why is epyphany-browser as suggested on gnome-do ? personal taste ?
<DaSkreech> in Ibex I have to do that just to hear it in the same room
<RAOF> httpdss: It's not gnome-do, it's gnome-do-plugins.  And it's becasue there's a plugin that indexes your Epiphany bookmarks ;)
<bsnider> RAOF, gstreamer doesn't handle matroska files
<bsnider> so it's not evena n option
<wastrel> DaSkreech: did you report a bug on this screen redrawing issue?
<DaSkreech> wastrel: Didn't know it was a bug I was just playing around with mplayer and it cropped up
<DaSkreech> I kept playing around and couldn't get rid of it
<DaSkreech> then when I shut down and turned the computer back on it worked
<wastrel> kk i'm submitting one
<RAOF> bsnider: Again, gstreamer _does_ handle matroska.  Although I don't have a lot of matroska files, so I can't really comment on how buggy that particular support is.
<DaSkreech>  I was getting green lines over the video like a cross between an equalizer and static
<DaSkreech> RAOF: hit up an Anime site
<DaSkreech> they love mkv
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: the menu of yours is normally black, isnt it?
<bsnider> RAOF, according to banshee's site, it's a known bug with gstreamer
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Menu of what?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: sorry, the thing that has play and pause and all that - the controls - of gxine
<RAOF> bsnider: "It's"?  Banshee, until recently, wouldn't import matroska at all (because it wasn't supported by Taglib#).
<DaSkreech> Oh no that was fine
<DaSkreech> just the video screen
<wastrel> i submitted it to launchpad
<wastrel> crappy bug report sorry :]
<wastrel> i submitted 2 bugs but nobody has responded yet
<cwillu> wastrel, want me to respond? :p
<wastrel> i don't know, do i?
<bsnider> cwillu, don't go around calling people wastrels
<wastrel> one of my bugs is really just a user interface annoyance
<cwillu> bsnider, you don't call people cwillu, and I won't call people wastrel :p
<wastrel> i am not apologizing but i do recognize that it's not a bug as such
<cwillu> wastrel, bug #'s?
<wastrel> bug 281062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281062 in ubuntu "Sessions Preferences dialog box not resizable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281062
<wastrel> bug 281065
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281065 in compiz "window contents don't refresh until window is clicked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281065
<cwillu> wastrel, video chipset?
<wastrel> it's a crappy bug report i'm tired :]
<wastrel> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev c1)
<cwillu> wastrel, what's your current uptime / xorg uptime?
<RAOF> wastrel: Uuuuh.  You're doing one of the above: (a) Not running Intrepid, (b) Running an unsupported Xorg in Intrepid, (c) Using mesa's software renderer for compiz!
<wastrel> that's a lie i'm not using that card
<wastrel> i'm ssh'd to my fileserver for irssi - ignore that
<wastrel> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 570M (rev a1)
<wastrel> cwillu: current uptime is 36 minutes
<cwillu> wastrel, and it's doing it right now?
<wastrel> it's not 100% of the time
<wastrel> but yes it's happening
<cwillu> wastrel, that's odd (first bug), the glade is resizable afaict
<wastrel> RAOF: what's wrong with my fileserver's video card?
<RAOF> wastrel: The nv18?  There isn't an nvidia driver that supports both your card and Xserver 1.5.
<wastrel> it's still running gutsy
<wastrel> it's headless anymore too :]
<cwillu> wastrel, the glade for gnome-session-properties is definately resizable
<wastrel> cwillu: there's no maximize button and there's no resize at the window edges
<bsnider> it isn't resizable, but who gives a crap?
<wastrel> read the bug
<wastrel> in short: people who care about good user experience
<cwillu> wastrel, I know that, I'm just saying it's not the glade, it's something in the binary itself changing the window properties
<wastrel> ah
 * cwillu adds bsnider to his ignore list
<bsnider> i don't see why resizing that window would improve things mightily
<redvamp128> This may sound like a stupid question.. Is it possible to tri boot --- Heron, Intrepid, and Puppy LInux 4.0?
<mike-solidus> how do i change my gtk theme?
<wastrel> bsnider: read the bug
<RAOF> System->Preferences->Appearance.
<redvamp128> Or would Intrepid default try to upgrade heron?
<cwillu> redvamp128, yes, they just need to be added to the bootloader appropariately
<RAOF> redvamp128: Yes, of course it's possible to triple boot.
<redvamp128> order please?
<bsnider> wastrel, i did
<wastrel> here's an order : drop and give me 10
<mike-solidus> oh, sorry, how do i change my gtk theme in kde4/kubuntu
<cwillu> redvamp128, any order you like
<redvamp128> Like with windows-- 98 first/ then win2k/ then XP?
<wastrel> bsnider:  squeezing long lists of items into a textarea 5 lines high is bad practice
<redvamp128> I already have Heron/Puppy 4.0--(had to manually edit grub to get it to boot)
<cwillu> redvamp128, only matters with windows because windows has the habit of taking over the drive.  You can install in any order, just tell each installer to repartition and/or which partitions it should touch
<redvamp128> Should I then install intrepid and will it auto add itself to current grub?
<cwillu> it should
<bsnider> wastrel, looked at that way, perhaps you're correct. on the other hand, it shouldn't be such a long list
<cwillu> redvamp128, you may still need to mess with grub, but just make a backup of /boot/grub/menu.lst, and you should be fine
<wastrel> yeah that's why i was in there, clearing things out :]
<wastrel> would have been easier if i could maximize & avoid scrolling :]
<cwillu> there's no reason why it shouldn't be resizable though.  The dialog layout already supports it
<redvamp128> I have downloaded the iso but haven't burned it yet may do it this weekend...
<redvamp128> also is there any way to pull settings from heron into intrepid?
<bsnider> i imagine by the end of the release cycle, the list will be shorter
<cwillu> redvamp128, put your home dir on a seperate partition, and your profile settings will follow you around
<redvamp128> So that I won't have to re-compile sound and edit modprobe--still haven't got main volume working.
<gnomefreak> anyone running kde* and have a grub splash lines at the very top of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cwillu> redvamp128, you can just copy in the settings from etc, although you'll want to do it selectively (i.e., don't just cp everything)
<redvamp128> have to use ALSA mixer for volume control(5.1) sound but only front working (SB audigy LS)
<redvamp128> I had to download ALSA and compile it-- thanks to SCGUY for teaching me about compiling..
<redvamp128> then found a change to the modprobe on a Gentoo forum...
<redvamp128> So that is why I wanted to be able to pull the settings/drivers off heron
<wastrel> yeah switching to metacity fixes this annoying window redraw bug
<freaky[t]> hi all. i get this error: http://main.freakyy.de/kdevelop.cpp when trying to use kdevelop in Intrepid someone told me there must be problems with the versions of the tools in the buildchain
<freaky[t]> does anybody know how to fix that?
<td123> So I wanted to figure out how an ubuntu install cd works, can anyone point me in the right direction? I want to know what parts it uses for what ( what  program it uses to install and ...)
<wastrel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD  maybe
<wastrel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<cwillu> td123, right click on the install icon, and start with that program.  The first couple levels are all readable files
<cwillu> as far as boot up and the like is concerned, you'll want to learn how that works on a normal system first
<td123> cwillu: I'm not going to be using that part
<cwillu> td123, which, normal system?
<td123> cwillu: I will not use that part. ***
<td123> cwillu: I'm just curious on how the actual install behaves
<cwillu> so, right click the installer, check what file it calls, and look at that :p
<elfgoh> I have an issue with intrepid using an nvidia card. My current problem is that my GUI always loads 1024x768 resolution. I can only change it to 1152x864 using "nvidia x server settings", not gnome "screen resolution". But this change is not permanent. Any bright ideas on how to set 1152x864 resolution permanently?
<leonvv> is there a way to change a drives boot status?
<td123> leonvv: I think you want to look at the bios, or are you just talking about grub?
<leonvv> currently my bootable drive is sda2
<leonvv> i want to change it to sda1
<leonvv> the boot flags that is sorry..
<cwillu> elfgoh, if you run their tool as root, it can write an xorg file that'll save that resolution.  alternatively, nvidia-settings also has a command option you can add to apply stored settings, so you can just add it to your session
<elfgoh> cwillu: ok tks will give it a try
<jesseboi> Hi there.  I'm trying to use usb-creator to have persistent file system on the usb drive.  With the daily build of Ibex it doesn't seem to work.  Has anyone had success with Hardy + usb-creator?
<elfgoh> cwillu: using ur suggested method of using nvidia x server to save a new xorg.conf, the new xorg.conf cannot start gdm. But I resolved my earlier problem and started X, by moving relevant parts of the screen section, from the nvidia xorg.conf to the default one generated by ubuntu
<elfgoh> shld i file a report?
<cwillu> elfgoh, if you want.  The bug is ultimately in nvidia's lack of support of xrandr 1.2 though, and then in nvidia's settings tool
<freaky[t]> hi all. i get this error: http://main.freakyy.de/kdevelop.cpp when trying to use kdevelop in Intrepid someone told me there must be problems with the versions of the tools in the buildchain can anyone help me with this?
<cwillu> elfgoh, filing a bug with nvidia is probably the most useful, in the hopes that enough people bug them for them to fix it :)
<cwillu> freaky[t], if you're gonna ask for help, you _might_ wanna make sure your url works :p
<elfgoh> cwillu: i am willing to do both... but is filing with launchpad helpful at all?
<cwillu> elfgoh, yep.  If nothing else, the documentation can always be improved
<elfgoh> cwillu: ok cool will do that right away
<freaky[t]> oh it's http://main.freakyy.de/kdevelop.txt
<freaky[t]> sorry ;D
<mkhlnsh> howdy. i've just updated from 8.04 and i see some packages that i did not had installed before, that i never used, and that are NOT suported by Canonical AND that are not part of Ubuntu. what is this?
<freaky[t]> hi all. i get this error: http://main.freakyy.de/kdevelop.txt when trying to use kdevelop in Intrepid someone told me there must be problems with the versions of the tools in the buildchain can anyone help me with this?
<cwillu> freaky[t], you need to stop spamming that every 5 minutes :(
<cwillu> mkhlnsh, can you be more specific?
<freaky[t]> sorry i ust wanted to say it with the correct url
<freaky[t]> just
<cwillu> freaky[t], what's the source?
<freaky[t]> the source is ok.
<cwillu> freaky[t], that's nice.  What's the source?
<freaky[t]> the source: #include <iostream> and a single int main(void) { return 0; }
<cwillu> freaky[t], what's the command you typed, what are the instructions given...
<freaky[t]> i didnt type any command im using kdevelop
<cwillu> mkhlnsh, ?
<cwillu> freaky[t], are you following a guide?
<freaky[t]> no
<freaky[t]> well, im just trying to start a new project
<freaky[t]> but it doesnt work since im using Intrepid
<mkhlnsh> cwillu, i'l name just audacious, audacious-plugins and audacious-plugins-extra. but there are many more like this 3. and i see now that there are many more that where installed with 8.04 and they where part of the 8.04 and now they seem not to be part of 8.10. i'l name just gnome-volume-manager and cupsys-common, but here are many more like this 2.
<mkhlnsh> i just don't understand, packages that where part of the default 8.04 are not suported anymore or what? and why did update-manager installed packages that are not part of the official 8.10?
<cwillu> mkhlnsh, it didn't
<cwillu> 8.04 uses some different packages from 8.10
<cwillu> if you didn't click to remove them (or they were previously installed by the user in 8.04), they'll still be installed after an upgrade to 8.10
<mkhlnsh> then how do you explain audacious, thunderbird and others, that where installed with tthe update from 8.04 to 8.10? i did not ever installed, nor used them and i did not had them on the system.
<cwillu> mkhlnsh, did you originally install from xubuntu?
<mkhlnsh> no.
<cwillu> mkhlnsh, pastebin the contents of /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<mkhlnsh> cwillu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/55895/
<DanaG> OOh, new build of compiz... I wonder if it includes the changed way of doing animations.
<DanaG> compiz (1:0.7.8-0ubuntu1) intrepid; urgency=low
<Jordan_U> DanaG: Changed in what way?
<_ln> ..
<DanaG> Now you can use other plugins to add possible animations.
<DanaG> In the git compiz, that is.
<DanaG> But... I don't know if 0.7.8 has that change in it.
<cwillu> mkhlnsh, it didn't install thunderbird during the upgrade
<mkhlnsh> cwillu, what do i have to look for on this file? lines 63, 64 and 65 or something else?
<cwillu> mkhlnsh, run "zgrep thunder /var/log/dpkg* > ~/zgrep.output" and then pastebin the contents of zgrep.output (it'll be in your home directory)
<urban_ryoga> Hey guys. I'm having a problem that I cannot connect to my wireless router after installing Intrepid Ibex. There is no longer an option to pass the 64-bit hex encryption my router requires
<cwillu> bug #274922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274922 in network-manager "Intrepid alpha6+beta: nm cannot connect with WEP hex key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274922
<urban_ryoga> ah. I can't downgrade the network manager?
<cwillu> urban_ryoga, it would defeat the purpose of helping to test a new release.  You may be able to connect via 'connect to a hidden network'
<cwillu> mkhlnsh, still there?
<mkhlnsh> cwillu, i see, thunderbird was installed 3 days ago. i'l have to ask my brother about that. but what about audacious this is clear that it was installed at the upgrade. http://paste.ubuntu.com/55899/ (output of zgrep thunder /var/log/dpkg)
<mkhlnsh> cwillu, sorry it's the the output of zgrep auda /var/log/dpkg*
<BiosElement> Is there a bug with the App-Games Menu with the Category? A couple updates ago it sorted things into folders. Now i can't even edit the folders and all the launchers are in the primary games folder.
<punkrockguy318> i'm experiencing remnants of the text cursor when i move the cursor around in openoffice... is this a known issue and is there a solution for this?
<mkhlnsh> BiosElement, i know that on debian lenny/sid are sorted in folders. i've never seen them sorted on ubuntu.
<BiosElement> mkhlnsh: Aight. I've been looking through bug reports but haven't found anything really. Was hoping someone might have heard of it.
<cwillu> BiosElement, I saw a changelog about that the other day, something about reverting a patch from debian to the games folder structure
<BiosElement> cwillu, Thanks. That's probably it.
<cwillu> mkhlnsh, check the zgrep with 'streamripper'
<cwillu> mkhlnsh, or streamtuner
<mkhlnsh> cwillu, ya might be right about xubuntu. my brother say he installed xubuntu 3 days ago just to check it. it installed with apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, saved a file with all the packages there had to be installed and after that he uninstalled all the packages with apt-get purge *** (where *** means the content of the file he saved)
<cwillu> mkhlnsh, ya, I know :p
<cwillu> I'm _usually_ right about these things :p
<cwillu> that being said, there's nothing malicious in the ubuntu repositories (including universe/multiverse)
<cwillu> 'unsupported' just means that it's not supported by canonical.  everything in universe is still supported by somebody (usually debian, kinda sorta)
<cwillu> honestly, you should be more worried about having third-party repositories enabled, they're by far a bigger security threat than random universe packages
<mkhlnsh> cwillu, streamtuner and some other packages where installed by me before update, but not all. i think the other packages are from xubuntu. but still i don't get how these packages from xubuntu, like audacious i think, where installed. as you can see on the last pastebin, audacious had no package installed before upgrade.
<cwillu> mkhlnsh, audacious is a dependency of streamtuner
<mkhlnsh> since when?
<cwillu> mkhlnsh, since it was installed
<cwillu> (audacious, not streamtuner)
<mkhlnsh> i've installed streamtuner about 4 months ago and it did not asked for it, nor on updates. and there was no package installed for audacious before update.
<cwillu> mkhlnsh, you're not listening
<cwillu> audacious is a dependency of streamtuner as of intrepid
<cwillu> (i.e., when it was installed)
<Jordan_U> mkhlnsh: cwillu: It is not really a dependency, it's a recommendation, and it always has been, but in intrepid recommendations are installed by default
<cwillu> mkhlnsh, xmms is severely deprecated, and audacious is the successor in spirit afaik.  Anyways, I really have no interest in walking you through dependency trees to figure out why such-and-such a package is installed :p
<mkhlnsh> Jordan_U, now this is something new for me, thanks.
 * cwillu thinks ubuntu really needs to put stronger warnings on beta releases :(
<Jordan_U> mkhlnsh: np
<mkhlnsh> cwillu, thanks for helping. it should. really i did not see any "warning" about this recommendation thing.
<cwillu> mkhlnsh, your warning was 'intrepid is beta software, and may break your system'
<cwillu> but I still don't see the problem
<cwillu> it told you what new packages were to be installed, it disabled any third-party repositories (that could otherwise take advantage of the upgrade)
<cwillu> nothing broke (that you've spoken of)
<Hobbsee> cwillu: you need to invent a way of smashing people thru their computer screens for that.
<TuTUXG> lol
<cwillu> Hobbsee, I'm working on it, but I can't do much until xorg can more reliably detect lcd vs crt (different patterns required to generate a holographic fist :p)
<Hobbsee> cwillu: also, it'll get release-noted in the final.
<cwillu> maybe the alpha/beta images should set max-volume on all mixer channels, and run ubuntu-sax via upstart, so that only people who know their way around the system can bear to try it :p
<cwillu> s/run/play/g
<mkhlnsh> cwillu, well i didn't expect to have programs installed _just_ because they are a _recommendation_ of some other. i knew it's beta and i expected to see some things broken. but yes it may be my fault since i read only yhe packages that are being removed and not those that have to be installed.
<cwillu> mkhlnsh, What Broke?
<mkhlnsh> atm, nothing that i can see. but i'm still checking :p
<cwillu> I can admit that "installing audacious" should probably be considered a bug in any modern user-friendly distro, but I still wouldn't call installing a package 'breakage'
<mkhlnsh> :))
<cwillu> urban_ryoga, any luck?
<mkhlnsh> one more thing. my internet connection is a PPPOE one. since it is the only one i've used pppoeconf to configure it, and i've disabled network manager from starting. i would like to know if this might be a problem. or maybe should i enable network manager?
<cwillu> mkhlnsh, nm has support for pppoe now I believe, although you may need to install one package
<cwillu> I may be lying though
<cwillu> I think I am
<mkhlnsh> +1 :-"
<mkhlnsh> but will nm work even in recovery mode?
<cwillu> mkhlnsh, there's some pppoe entries in the network-manager changelog, so it might work
<mkhlnsh> then i think i just vae to check it.
<mkhlnsh> cwillu, thanks again for help. :)
<cwillu> bug
<cwillu> bug #258741
<cwillu> bug #258742
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258741 in thunderbird "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258742 in network-manager "[nm 0.7 intrepid] Hang when connecting DSL, pppoeconf works fine." [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258742
 * cwillu pokes mkhlnsh with a stick
 * mkhlnsh is "one more happy intrepid user"
<cwillu> amusingly enough, I have now have a splitting headache
<cwillu> I don't think I can blame you for it though :p
<mkhlnsh> :D
 * cwillu pokes urban_ryoga with a pointy stick
<Ayabara> Anyone using kde4? I have problems getting dual screen. My secondary display is all white. I can move windows and the mouse pointer there, but a right-click doesn't show me any context menu.
<DanaG> WEP?  People still use WEP?
<DanaG> Sorry, reading scrollback.
<RAOF> DanaG: Some people like sharing their network with random, technologically savvy, strangers I guess.
<cwillu> RAOF, ... specifically.
<cwillu> sharing their networks specifically with ... :p
<cwillu> ...with questionable ethics
<cwillu> DanaG, hex guy?
<DanaG> HUh?
<DanaG> hex guy?
<cwillu> that was the last wep thing I saw
<cwillu> guy trying to use hex wep keys in network manager
<cwillu> DanaG, but yes, the local telco here has been putting all-in-one dsl wireless routers in for all their customers.  They're all 2wire###, and they all use wep
<cwillu> it's almost like we have proper a proper public wireless mesh, except for the 2 minutes it takes to associate when you move from one to the next
<Lynoure> Is there any way to get dual monitor settings in KDE4 to take effect right from login? I always seem to need to go open Display settings in System Settings before my external monitor gets the right resolution
<cwillu> who uses kde?
<Lynoure> and then I need to resize panel by hand
<Lynoure> cwillu: I'm sorry, but #kubuntu+1 forwards to this channel
<cwillu> Lynoure, next you'll be telling me that installing from the kubuntu iso results in a kde setup...
<Lynoure> cwillu: If you think it's wrong and kubuntu+1 questions should be somewhere else, please ask the ops for a separate channel for it (it could be nice)
<stdin> Lynoure, cwillu: #kubuntu+1 exists, and forwards here, as it should
<cwillu> probably not enough traffic for two seperate useful +1 channels
<cwillu> I just have nothing useful to say, and so obviously contribute by providing not-very-comic relief
<Ayabara> Lynoure: but other than needing to adjust resolution it works for you?
<Lynoure> cwillu: it was comic the first time someone did it, but it happens too often and as result feels just like dissing :(
<Ayabara> I have an xorg.conf that gives me dual screen with correct resolution from startup, but I have other issues with it. The secondary display is all white, though I can move windows there
<Lynoure> Ayabara: I don't even need to adjust it, just open the Display settings (after adjusting them once), but I have same image on both displays, not separate ones (that's ok for me)
<cwillu> Lynoure, could probably hack around it by adding the display settings to your startup session, but I doubt that's what you had in mind
<Lynoure> cwillu: that's the lesser part, the panel resizing need is the more of the hassle
<Ayabara> Lynoure: ok. I need different images and resolutions, so I have put some xrandr-stuff in xorg.conf.
<Ayabara> btw, is there a working fglrx-driver for intrepid yet?
<Lynoure> I guess it resizes itself automatically for the smaller screen, but not for the bigger
<Ayabara> for the Xorg version in Intrepid, I mean
<RAOF> Ayabara: Nope.
<Lynoure> Ayabara: which ATI card you have?
<shirish> hi all, how do I get rid of the gnome-do thing?
<TuTUXG> aptitude purge gnome-do
<shirish> TuTUXG: thanx, just did that
<shirish> TuTUXG: sometimes the head doesn't work right ;)
<Ayabara> Lynoure: ATI X1400
<shirish> I have another issue gentleman, after yesterday's updates/upgrades GNOME doesn't work anymore, it freezes, any ideas?
<Ayabara> Lynoure: Mobility X1400, says lspci
<shirish> right now in XFCE desktop so able to do something.
<danbh_intrepid> shirish: try this: sudo apt-get install compiz
<danbh_intrepid> shirish: or, even this exact command (no typos here): sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<cwillu> danbh_intrepid, what does the carrot do?
<shirish> danbh_intrepid: I have ubuntu-desktop as well as compiz, I just don't use compiz
<shirish> danbh_intrepid: lemme revert that
<shirish> danbh_intrepid: what the hell, seems ubuntu-desktop was removed by one of the updates/upgrades
<danbh_intrepid> cwillu: it makes it a task
<danbh_intrepid> !tasksel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasksel
<cwillu> Lynoure, I will admit, koffice 2.0 is starting to look pretty compelling
<danbh_intrepid> shirish: did compiz get installed?  I know yesterday morning's updates broke compiz, and uninstalled it.  Anyway, Im going to bed
<shirish> danbh_intrepid: I'm still installing ubuntu-desktop
<shirish> danbh_intrepid: GN :)
<danbh_intrepid> mk, good luck  :)
<visik7> oh god, this intrepid piss me off wireless doesn't work anymore, and boot it's really problematc
<pen> hey
<pen> visik7, beta?
<visik7> yes
<visik7> latest upgrades
<visik7> I'm afraid that those bugs will not be fixed before the final release :/
<pen> visik7, what bugs?
<visik7> pen: my wireless doesn't work and I can't boot with the ac plugged
<pen> visik7, strange
<pen> visik7, what' s your wifi card?
<visik7> iwl3945
<TuTUXG> visik7, i have the same card and works fantastic under intrepid beta
<DanaG> I resume from suspend... and I have to unload and reload iwl3945 to get any networks.  Grr!
<visik7> TuTUXG: it's some messy with acpi and rfkill I dunno what the hell is going on with the intel wireless stack
<visik7> they change everything 2 month
<TuTUXG> then it's not ubuntu's responsibility if they wont work properly
<TuTUXG> DanaG, ironically, that happened to me when i was using hardy
<DanaG> It'll also have wlan0 actually down... as in ifconfig wlan0 down.
<pen> DanaG, mine is a little different
<pen> if I physically turn the wifi off, if I want to turn it on again, I need to bring the interface up manually
<pen> so turning if off works but turn it on need some typing energy
<pen> I wonder if that's fixed in intrepid
<DanaG> I actually sometimes get it disabling the INTERRUPT of the device.
<DanaG> Intel wifi better for Linux.... hah!
<DanaG> Not in my experience.
<pen> sign
<pen> they just never improves it
<pen> sometiems
<pen> sometimes
<pen> I wish they would spend on fixing those bugs
<pen> it would make my life so much easier
<pen> I also really want some interface designer team in ubuntu so they can work on designing interface maybe more superior than mac and windows
<elmargol> pen: your donations are wellcome!
<pen> elmargol, welsome aboard :)
<pen> oops
<pen> welcome
<Ratchet4620> hey um i thgink im in a bit of a jam...  I'm in the middle of upgrading from KDE3 to 8.10 and i think the install is frozen
<pen> Ratchet4620, try again
<Ratchet4620> lol
<mvo> Ratchet4620: is it still running?
<Ratchet4620> yes
<Ratchet4620> its just stuck on
<mvo> Ratchet4620: does the terminal show anything (if you expand it) ? or is that frozen as well?
<Ratchet4620> no taht working
<Ratchet4620> *thats working
<mvo> what does it show? could you make a screenshot maybe and put it somewhere?
<Ratchet4620> its just hasnt made any progress in like 30 mins and is stuck on virtualbox-ose
<Ratchet4620> and it has said that there is 19 mins left for 30 mins as well
<Ratchet4620> maybe its trying to devide by zero?
<Ratchet4620> :P
<mvo> Ratchet4620: oh, virtualbox-ose :/
<mvo> Ratchet4620: that might be it, it asks a debconf question about the old snapshots and the kde frontend does not display debconf questions
<mvo> Ratchet4620: please try pressing ctl-c in the temrinal, it will claim that virtucalbox-ose is broken, but that is ok (and not really true)
<Ratchet4620> ALl right! its continuing the install again! thanks !
<Ratchet4620> hope fully i wont have to be back thanks all
<pen> cool
<pen> did you backup your data?
<kane77> hi, when will the power off button be fixed (it is log out button now)? not that it's the most important t
<kane77> hing on earth
<dmh65> will ati release a fglrx driver for xorg 7.4 before the Ibex release date?
<dmh65> does anyone know anything
<dmh65> seems daft
<dmh65> there are a lot of ati ubuntu users out there
<kane77> yes there are.. I just ignore them
<dmh65> lol
<dmh65> you didnt this one
<kane77> oh, man.. I didnt read it properly I thought you said there are lot of anti ubuntu :D
<dmh65> their all in opensuse :)
<kane77> I don't ignore ati users :D
<pen> lol
<pen> I don't use opensuse, not my style
<kane77> got to go.. breakfast and then school
<dmh65> I used SuSE since 6.3
<dmh65> went naff after 9.0 > 9.1
<dmh65> well icky now
<pen> ?
<dmh65> breaks a lot
<pen> so are  you using two?
<pen> oh
<dmh65> nah, SuSE 9.0 wont install on my new pc
<dmh65> besides Ubuntu is the boy now
<dmh65> Tried Ibex, update packager broke on me yesterday, so I am back to Hardy and my 3d ati driver thank you very much
<dmh65> just bought a bottle of single malt, so watch out a bit later :)
<dmh65> any Welsh in here?
<johnflux> Is it possible to install kde3 ?
<johnflux> If I boot into kde4, it eats all my memory (2GB) and all my swap (2GB) and dies.  and this is before its got as far as bringing up plasma etc
<johnflux> if i boot into gnome, the window manager doesn't start
<johnflux> so I can run programs etc, but no window manager :-D
<johnflux> i think something got seriously screwed up :-)
<tMish> Where do I report kde4 bug ?
<bugabundo_work1> in the usual place, tMish
<bugabundo_work1> why?
<bugabundo_work1> as long as you mention the package version, you should be fine
<tMish> the mailing list ?
<bugabundo_work1> no tMish
<bugabundo_work1> all probs/bugs should be filed on launchpad
<tMish> What is usual place then
<bugabundo_work1> don't you know it?
<bugabundo_work1> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<bugabundo_work1> www.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<tMish> Why not on kde mailing list
<bugabundo_work1> if you need help, tMish let us know
<bugabundo_work1> mailinglists are for discussion
<bugabundo_work1> not but triaging
<bugabundo_work1> !mailinglist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailinglist
<bugabundo_work1> !mailinglists
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<elmargol> Is there a site to report bugs to nvidia?
<elmargol> upstream bugs i mean
<bugabundo_work1> elmargol: if it is bugs on Ubuntu package its on LP, other wise you need to go upstream
<bugabundo_work1> let me find nvidia's BTS
<elmargol> bugabundo_work1: ubuntu builds the driver from source...
<bugabundo_work1> elmargol: it seems they like to use foruns for that
<mrtimdog> Is it possible to order, by some kind of interface based priority, the default routes added my the network manager?
<mrtimdog> I have two default routes for both eth0 and wlan0, I'd prefer eth0 as the primary default, but it's random as to which gets setup first.
<bugabundo_work1> mrtimdog: not that I know much about it, but I think it should work as random
<bugabundo_work1> I see no place to put weighs
<tMish> mrtimdog, deactivate eth0
<tMish> oops
<tMish> deactivate wlan0
<mrtimdog> bugabundo_work1: even if ethX and wlanX connect to very different networks?
<bugabundo_work1> no
<bugabundo_work1> in that case the routes
<bugabundo_work1> set where the package goes
<bugabundo_work1> accordign to its header
<mrtimdog> tMish: That's the easy way, but it doesn't persist on reboots as far as I can tell.
<bugabundo_work1> I thought you said they were both connected to the same network
<tMish> mrtimdog, of course it does
<bugabundo_work1> mrtimdog: NM 0.7 as some newer ways to do more advanced settings
<bugabundo_work1> but you have to enable them
<bugabundo_work1> let me get you that email from asac
<tMish> bugabundo_work1, is there character interface to NM ?
<mrtimdog> bugabundo_work1: Yeah, I noticed that, it's looking good :)
<bugabundo_work1> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-October/026656.html
<bugabundo_work1> also please open a Question on LP awnsers
<bugabundo_work1> it will be easier to track, and help others in the future
<bugabundo_work1> tMish: what's charater interface ?
<tMish> tty
<tMish> console
<tMish> shell
<tMish> terminfo
<bugabundo_work1> not sure...
<tMish> it sucks so much that NMs are all distro-specific
<tMish> every one is defective in  something
<tMish> there is no law that NM can't be cross-distro
<Jordan_U> tMish: In what way is network-manager distro specific?
<gaminggeek>  whats wrong with the one in intrepid?
<gaminggeek> apart from the fact that is seems to favor wireless over wired
<bugabundo_work1> yes it seems to do that
<bugabundo_work1> I reported today a funny bug
<bugabundo_work1> my wifi won't see networks UNTIL I suspend and resume my laptop
<bugabundo_work1> lolol
<bugabundo_work1> people usually complain the other way arounb
<bugabundo_work1> *around
<gaminggeek> oh yea there is the one problem how if I go into school with the laptop suspended it will try and connect to the home network
<gaminggeek> and if I'm at home it will try and connect to the school one
<gaminggeek> kinda irritating
<gaminggeek> but not as irritating as not connecting at all
<BigD> hi there. have a problem after upgrading my ubuntu to 8.10: i come to the kde-login-screen but there my mouse and keyboard aren´t responding any more....
<gaminggeek> sounds odd
<gaminggeek> maybe try moving the mouse a bit and waiting......
<gaminggeek> I had a problem that like years and years ago
<BigD> if i edit my xorg.conf and add the lines for keyboard i can login, but after every login i get a black screen and it throws me back to login-screen
<BigD> funny, waiting a few minutes now at the login-screen and now the mouse also works. but everytime i login i get black-screen throwing me back to login
<BigD> has anyone an idea how to fix it?
<gaminggeek> when the problem was happening to me it was because I set the mouse driver to be auto
<BigD> the stranger thing to me is the login.... ^^
<gaminggeek> did you upgrade using the update manager... or did you install a fresh?
<BigD> i updatet with update-manager. fresh install didn´t work, it always ended up in total black screen
<dmh65> I went back to Hardy this morning
<dmh65> that update manager has a problem I reckon
<dmh65> things started going odd for me the day before yesterday
<BigD> the problem i have with hardy is that it needs too much power ^^ my friend is using II since a few days and only needs ~1500mA on his notebook, my Notebook with hardy never runs with less than 2500mA AFTER optimizing it (my friend changed NOTHING on his 8.10)...
<dmh65> strange how software can determine power usage
<dmh65> I see Dell have a 19hr notebook now?
<BigD> looks like II has some better power-saving features
<dmh65> battery weighs half a ton :)
<BigD> lol
<dmh65> I fancy a acer gemstone
<dmh65> next buy when I have some spare cash
<hechu> ikonia: I've started up my 8.10 beta's X environment by following your tips. thank you.
<ikonia> hechu no problem
<dmh65> well done
<ikonia> hechu don't even remember giving you a tip,
<dmh65> geez its easy for some heh
<dmh65> :)
<hechu> ikonia:  oh, about 3 or 4 days ago. you told me should modify xorg.conf by myself.
<ikonia> ooh, well, glad your working
 * BigD hört jetzt Sonata Arctica - Unopened [03:43m/320Kbps/44KHz]
<hechu> dmh65: yes, I think it should be easy for somebody.
<hetauma> hi I have just installed intrepid on my laptop that has a broadcom bcm4306 wifi adapter. When I do ifconfig I don't see any wifi adapter. Also under restricted drivers there is no device available there so I can download drivers. Also when doing lsmod I can see that b43 is loaded. Any ideas?
<dmh65> the harder you work the easier it becomes
<dmh65> so they say
<dmh65> hetauma you need a driver
<dmh65> hate to say this but, Google may be your friend
<dmh65> hetauma does it work in Hardy?
<hetauma> dmh65 yes and just found a bug in launchpad for bcm4306 and kernel 2.6.27
<dmh65> also have you had any distro on it and it has worked
<dmh65> :)
<dmh65> thats mad the new kernel is for improved hardware etc etc.  ?
<hetauma> it has been working since 7.04 when I started using ubuntu
<dmh65> :)
<dmh65> ubuntu might shot themselves in the foot with 8.10 its only 20 days away from release
<dmh65> *shoot
<dmh65> and this no ati driver is crazy
<Cheery> hey! I have some major problem here
<Cheery> cheery@ruttunen:~$ sudo aptitude install test
<Cheery> Reading package lists... Done
<Cheery> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<hetauma> dmh65 I also have ati and there are no driveres listed under restricted drivers too
<dmh65> its xorg 7.4 there are none
<dmh65> its what I dont understand
<dmh65> fed 9 did it too
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz> is it a known issue or just me, that there are no virtual consoles?
<jscinoz> ie tty1-6
<dmh65> even suse11 uses 7.3
<dmh65> and they are kin to amd
<Cheery> oh, I'm not screwed after all! apt-get works! :)
<dmh65> :)
<Cheery> how to update the whole system through apt-get?
<dmh65> same as usual
<dmh65> apt-get update  apt-get upgrade
<hetauma> Cheery apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<dmh65> I would have thought
<dmh65> :)
<Cheery> uh
<Cheery> apt-get still crashes on reading state information
<dmh65> this is a beta :)
<dmh65> more like alpha
<dmh65> all these terms confuse
<dmh65> testing is good
<dmh65> not released, and they only have 20 days to go
<Cheery> hmm
<Cheery> only upgrade is broken
<dmh65> hmm indeed
<dmh65> does it say why?
<Cheery> ti just says segfault
<dmh65> repo?
<Cheery> hmm, add/remove programs appear to work
<dmh65> good old gui
<Cheery> synaptic also seems to work
<dmh65> use it
<levander> I'm looking at the feature list for Ibex, doesn't seem to be anything very interesting there.
<dmh65> new login screen is nice
<hechu> kde is cool.
<dmh65> really
<dmh65> since when :)
<dmh65> tried xubuntu, thats not bad
<levander> new login scree, hard to get excited over that
<dmh65> menues too small though
<dmh65> its something
<dmh65> messengers integrate with the logout function, neat but not perfected yet I think
<dmh65> must admit though 8.10 may equal why?
<dmh65> *menus
<Cheery> I hope they fix the aptitude soon
<jianfei> does the dust theme have a login screen as well?
<dmh65> sure they will come shining through in the end though
<dmh65> dust?
<levander> dmh65: Hopefully they've spent the time working on stuff that will come out in later releases...
<jianfei> dmh65: yes dust theme
<levander> Cause it sure ain't in Ibex.
<dmh65> :)
<dmh65> I started at Hardy
<jianfei> ibex wireless is fantastic for laptops
<dmh65> were the changes noticable before?
<dmh65> I started at hardy because my old pc hated Ubuntu
<dmh65> this one loves it
<levander> dmh65: I'm still on Gutsy.  This was the first release where Compiz got at least almost stable.  There's usually something to get excited about.
<dmh65> Hardy was PERFECT for me, excuse the caps
<jianfei> levander: do you like the deformation/cylinder compiz setting in intrepid?
<maxb> Since upgrading to intrepid I've been experiencing regular visual corruption of compiz-ized window titlebars. (GeForce 6500, nvidia-177). It's a hard thing to write a sensible bug report on, or search for though. Has anyone else seen this?
<hechu> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<levander> jianfei: I haven't tried it yet.
<levander> jianfei: Haven't tried Intrepid yet.  I was just reading about it.
<jianfei> levander: its very nice..
<bugabundo_work1> maxb yes it's a known bug
<levander> jianfei: What do you like about it?
<maxb> bugabundo_work1: excellent, do you know the launchpad number?
<jianfei> levander: intrepid or compiz?
<levander> jianfei: Intrepid.
<bugabundo_work1> maxb https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/269904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed]
<maxb> thanks!
<dmh65> maxb yes its a known bug
<bugabundo_work1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/270662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270662 in compiz "Patchwork garbage on screen (dup-of: 269904)" [Undecided,New]
<jianfei> levander: the wireless connectivity for laptops
<paul68> is there a solution for the creative labs xfi drivers in this release?
<bugabundo_work1> maxb https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/269904/comments/33
<jianfei> levander: im using it at work
<jianfei> fantastic
<levander> jianfei: Laptops wouldn't connect wirelessly before Intrepid?
<jianfei> levander: they did, but it seems to work better for me using intrepid
<maxb> It seems to work worse for me using intrepid :-/
<jianfei> lol
<maxb> but hopefully NetworkManager is stabilising a bit now
<jianfei> maxb: i always use a HP with broadcom wireless to test it ;-)
<hechu> yes, NetworkManager often crash on my PC.
<Cheery> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/183204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183204 in apt "apt-get crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgProblemResolver::MakeScores() Ubuntu 8.04" [Medium,New]
<jscinoz> Hi again
<minimec> Hi. The 8.10 live CD is not recognizing my ATI x1250. Now I would like to file a bug with the logfiles, wich are saved in /var/log/filesave... or something. My problem is, that I cannot modify that bulletproof x to use my modified xorg.conf (driver "vesa") and the console is showing my some huge font size (unusable to work). How can I tell that bulletproof 'thing' to start with the vesa dirver?
<levander> Is this really the theme for Intrepid?  It's ugly as sin: http://arstechnica.com/news.media/ub3.png
<Cheery> levander: it does not fit for firefox, but it's otherwise quite okish
<bugabundo_work1> levander: its quite nice... many pl like it
<bugabundo_work1> but it comes with two tones
<bugabundo_work1> that dark one, and lighter one
<levander> This article does say they've improved boot time, which would be nice: http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080629-horny-for-ubuntu-8-10-first-look-at-intrepid-ibex.html
<levander> bugabundo_work1: I've really gotten to like SolidSlate Modified theme using Ubuntu Dark Pack wallpaper, plus the mahatann icons so I guess the ugly theme in Intrepid doesn't bother me.
<jianfei> im using the dust theme, it looks amazing, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/DustTheme
<JackWinter> hiya, is there a kubuntu 8.10 beta too ?
<levander> jianfei: Yeah, I do like that one.  I'm gonna go look for better screen shots of it.  Is it an emerald theme?
<levander> For Compiz?
<Cheery> why black themes at all?
<jianfei> yeh
<dmh65> offtopic a bit but this yahoo zimbra is good, opensource and for Linux as well as windows
<jianfei> works with compiz
<Cheery> you know what'd be the theme of the future?
<dmh65> go on
<Cheery> (I start working..)
<Cheery> (..on a mockup)
<hechu> minimec, me the same problem.
<dmh65> boss arrived
<dmh65> tell where some cash can be made
<minimec> hechu: same card?
<dmh65> quality themes for webmin
<jscinoz> is pulseaudio *more* broken with intrepid
<jscinoz> because it would seem so :(
<hechu> minimec, HD 3200, with 780G mainboard.
<dmh65> hd2400 here
<jianfei> cheery: I like darker themes, not sure why..
<minimec> hechu: I'll do a fresh hardy installation and do an upgrade for debugging. Again the old ATI problems...
<dmh65> ati problems?
<dmh65> there is no driver for xorg 7.4
<minimec> dmh65: my x1250 is not recognized by the 8.10 beta live cd
<dmh65> I guess that is a big problem though
<dmh65> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<hechu> I guess it's the problem of opensource ati driver.
<dmh65> with regards to basic resolution
<minimec> dmh65: We are not talking about the fglrx dirver. Just 'ati' or 'radeonhd' would be nice for a start ;)
<dmh65> there is no 3d in Ibex
<dmh65> there is none
<dmh65> no radeonhd for Ibex
<dmh65> 7.3 no problem, walk in the park
<dmh65> odd thing is fglrx is offed in Ibex but it will not install, it wont let you
<dmh65> *offered
<dmh65> rightly so
<dmh65> wrongly .so should I say lol
<minimec> ok... HArdy is installing on that machine.... Let's hope for a decent upgrade...
<slavik> what's up with the latest updates removing ubuntu-desktop?
<dmh65> for ati
<dmh65> it wants to do that
<dmh65> then says its not possible
<slavik> err, should it?
<dmh65> no
<dmh65> its not compatable
<dmh65> its Ubuntus way of saying get lost until we sort it
<dmh65> thats my opinion anyway
<slavik> I figured
<dmh65> its good too
<dmh65> shows they are on the ball
<slavik> err ... they shouldn't conflict ...
<dmh65> does not make sense does it
<dmh65> probably means they are working on it
<dmh65> intensly :)
<jianfei> dust theme, http://img66.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottm8.jpg
<slavik> heh, well, not everyone who is using ibex is qualified to be a *nix admin ...
<dmh65> are any of the real guys who work on Ubuntu on the irc?
<slavik> no clue
<slavik> crimsun did some/lots of ALSA stuff :)
<dmh65> learning all the time here
<slavik> good :)
<m0u5e> anyone else getting a "unable to calculate change" error during update-manager -d upgrade?
<dmh65> day you stop learning is what?
<dmh65> the day you start to forget!
<slavik> dmh65: the day _I_ stop learning is the day the world doesn't exist :)
<dmh65> me too
<slavik> m0u5e: I would probably hold off on upgrading stuff
<m0u5e> slavik: aww but i wanna get in on the action :O
<Hobbsee> dmh65: dunno about 'guys' as such, but people are around, sometimes, yes.
<slavik> m0u5e: are you already on ibex alpha?
<m0u5e> slavik: no, i was meaning to try somewhere along the line, but never had time
<Hobbsee> jianfei: nice - what panel are you using there?
<mvo> m0u5e: can you post your /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log and apt.log please?
<m0u5e> mvo: 6__6 i was actually about to go to bed, but just asking around if it were a common error
 * Hobbsee throws gummy bears at mvo
<slavik> hmm, Hobbsee, why waste food?
<paul68> is there a solution for the creative labs xfi drivers in this release?
<Hobbsee> slavik: he'll eat them
<jianfei> hobbsee: its included in the theme, a guy called gaminggeek showed me how to set it up
<slavik> oh, ok
<slavik> paul68: doubt it
<Hobbsee> jianfei: ahh
<paul68> slavik: bad news
<jianfei> hobbsee: looks great yeh
<slavik> ?
<peter771> Nautilus crashes with segfault 11 when browsing a directory containing mp3 files, is this a known bug?
<Hobbsee> peter771: can't reproduce.
<mvo> m0u5e: I think its not very common, but it happens from time to time. if you put the logs somewhere (or mail me) I can tell you more :)
<paul68> slavik: if they don't integrated this
<peter771> Hobbsee, I can reproduce it
<slavik> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs
<Hobbsee> peter771: can you reproduce it on a new profile?
<slavik> no ALSA driver and from what I have read, Creative's binary blob isn't very good
<m0u5e> mvo: mm maybe tomorrow *yawn going to bed :) night
<dmh65> midday here :)
<slavik> paul68: they might through the restricted driver manager, you should create a launchpad thingy for it ...
<peter771> Hobbsee, yes
<Hobbsee> RAOF: ah, you're right!  cool!
<Omar87> Is the e1000e intel processors still there?
<slavik> ???
<slavik> e1000e is a network driver module
<Omar87> Okay, maybe I'm a bit naive about that, what I meant to say it, whatever e1000e is, news had been coming that there's a problem between it and the new Ubuntu 8.10.
<Omar87> Is this problem still there?
<slavik> Omar87: it might've been fixed, check launchpad ... there is a new kernel in 8.10
<Omar87> mhmm
<Omar87> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk" [Critical,Fix released]
<slavik> do lsmod | grep -i e1000e :)
<void^> fixed long ago
<slavik> if there is output, don't upgrade just yet :)
<Cheery> http://i36.tinypic.com/4r85ky.png
<Omar87> void^, so the risk is over now?
<Cheery> There's been probably billions of these
<Cheery> but this is really best window layout I've seen.
 * JackWinter still wonders if there is a kubuntu 8.10 beta too ???
<Omar87> It says: "e1000                 126016  0 "
<Cheery> if the handle could be done thinner, it'd be even better
<slavik> then don't upgrade to 8.10 yet
<slavik> 8.10 final will def be safe though :)
<Omar87> Yeah, that's right. :)
<Omar87> I hope so. :)
<Omar87> Well, thank God I came into this channel and asked about this problem before I make the move of downloading the beta release.
<Omar87> And why hesitation? It's only 20 days away, lol. :D
<slavik> looks like the latest beta should have the fix
<slavik> alpha6 did not have it though
<Omar87> Yeah, that's right.
<Omar87> Where can I find a complete list of all the command similar to the one you gave me?
<Omar87> commands*
<elmargol> the e1000 bug was fixed 2008-09-19
<Omar87> 'coz I like to keep one around just in case I wanted to check my hardware, or something.
<jscinoz> Ok.
<Omar87> I find a problem trying to memorize all those commands, ya know? Can you help me?
<slavik> Omar87: remembering commands comes with time and experience, don't fret over it :)
<jscinoz> Intrepid, pulseaudio cannot use my primary sound card (Asus Xonar D2X),  pulseaudio reports the device as being busy thus cant claim it, i have no idea what is using it or how to tell.
<slavik> jscinoz: you can try to restart ALSA
<jscinoz> however, pulseaudio claims my onboard sound just fine, but no sound is heard when playing to it,
<slavik> jscinoz: you might have to set the default sound card
<jscinoz> if i kill pulseaudio, the dedicated soudncard (hw:0) is still in use, but i can play to the second one fine via alsa.
<jscinoz> slavik, any ideas how i can find why hw:0 (/dev/dsp) is busy?
<jscinoz> even after a fresh boot
<Omar87> slavik, True, but I want of a list of the commands, so that I can learn to use them,
<slavik> jscinoz: not off the top of my head ...
<Hobbsee> RAOF: interestingly though, -gstreamer's a lot more bumpy, almost skippy, than -xine in totem.
<jscinoz> :( yay regression, worked perfectly in hardy, hope this can be fixed by release
<slavik> Omar87: here are some basic commands that you "must" know: cd, ls, pwd, whoami, cat, less, tar, cp, mv, tr, cut, xargs, grep (and variants), sort, uniq
<slavik> Omar87: those are the ones that come to my mind atm ...
<slavik> keep in mind that those commands have some often used options, while other options aren't used very often
<slavik> Omar87: also, wget
<Omar87> slavik, Wait, there was a mistake instead of "lsmod | grep -i e1000e", I gave it "lsmod | grep -1 e1000", without an 'e' at the end.
<Omar87> slavik, and this time I get nothing.
<shirish> skavik: what does tr do?
<slavik> err, -1??? or -i?
<slavik> Omar87: doesn't actually matter
<Omar87> slavik, I know most of these. :)
<slavik> shirish: man tr :)
<slavik> Omar87: so, what other commands do you want to know?
<slavik> Omar87: there is awk and sed, but I could hardly call them simple ...
<dmh65> reboot is a good one
<Omar87> slavik, I meant '-i'
<dmh65> but never shutdown on a remote
<jscinoz> netcat!
<jscinoz> i say you should add nc to the list of commands :P
<Omar87> Man, Unix is a geeks paradise, LOL. :D
<jscinoz> its very very useful :P
<Omar87> geek's*
<dmh65> actually is there a way of disabling shutdown command?
<jscinoz> dmh65, doesnt it want root anyway
<dmh65> one day I will do it I guess
<dmh65> when the server is a thousand miles away and its 2 in the morning
<slavik> dmh65: you will need to edit the sudoers config to disable it, that or rm $(which shutdown) ...
<dmh65> thanks
<slavik> dmh65: I would recommend mv though :)
<jscinoz> whee
<jscinoz> tabbed nautilus is awesome
<slavik> and put it somewhere else
<dmh65> is there a button I can click :)
<Novell> dmh65: get a KVM-switch which you can connect to with TCP/IP :)
<slavik> dmh65: or that, they are really nice ...
<dmh65> yeah
<dmh65> cant get them to replace debian with ubuntu
<dmh65> like they will add some hardware for me
<slavik> what's wrong with debian?
<dmh65> nothing, just like to be with it
<dmh65> :)
<zniavre> ubuntu-desktop is broken ?
<zniavre> hello **
<slavik> zniavre: don't upgrade yet
<zniavre> too late...
<zniavre> :o)
<zniavre> un onduleur specifié usb ca veux dire quoi il ondule aussi pour les ports usb ?
<slavik> err ... !fr?
<zniavre> sorry wrong channel
<zniavre> ! libxi6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxi6
<dmh65> what you do exactly?
<zniavre> dmh65:  me?
<dmh65> just upgrade
<dmh65> no
<dmh65> you
<PolitikerNEU> hello everyone, does anybody know if tuxonice is availible for intrepid?
<Pretto> why dist-upgrage stuck in the cleanup process?
<slavik> PolitikerNEU: search packages.ubuntu.com :)
<PolitikerNEU> only tuxonice-userui is availible
<compilerwriter> I tried to do an internet upgrade yesterday.  All seemed to go well, but I can't seem to login through grub.  I can manage to login to a console session though.  Any ideas?
<Pretto> anyone can  take a look at this http://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotcu0.png ?
<Pretto> the distribution upgrade stuck in the last process
<minimec> Pretto: Be patient... I don't see any unusual things. Everything should be ok.
<Nhorning> Can someone help me connect my wifi in Ibex?
<Nhorning> I'm using the hardy live cd now
<compilerwriter> Nhorning I would be happy to just  be able to login to an xsession.
<Nhorning> xsession?
<compilerwriter> I did the Ibex upgrade and now I can only login via console.
<minimec> compilerwriter: ATi card?
<compilerwriter> Can't seem to get kde up and running.
<Nhorning> oh
<compilerwriter> minmec nvidia I believe.
<Nhorning> I'm using gnome
<Pretto> Nhorning, the problem is that it stuck in that last process and do not   complete the upgrade
<Nhorning> what last process?
<Nhorning> oh you mean in the first upgrade I did?
<Nhorning> yeah, it said something about my network the last thing it did in the upgrade
<minimec> Pretto: 'deferred processing...' can take a long time, believe me...
<Nhorning> big warnings and flashing lights
<Pretto> Nhorning, cleaning up -> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Nhorning> oh
<Nhorning> uh?
<Pretto> Nhorning, it is in that stage for about 15 minutes now
<Nhorning> no look
<Nhorning> It's been days
<Nhorning> I upgraded days ago
<Nhorning> and my wifi doesn't work
<Nhorning> so I've been updateding using chroot
<Nhorning> from the live cd
<Pretto> minimec, more than this?
<Nhorning> and I've got my card to connect manually
<PolitikerNEU> you two are talking about different things ...
<Nhorning> but firefox still doesn't work
<Pretto> Nhorning, sorry I made a mistake, I was intended to talk to minimec
<Nhorning> apparently
<Omar87> slavik, So, I did "lsmod | grep -i e1000e" and got nothing, does that mean I'm safe?
<Nhorning> oh
<minimec> Pretto: Do you see any activity of the harddisk or the cpu?
<mvo> Pretto: that seems to be a fairly common bug currently, the partial upgrade is hanging, pstree will show only gnome-pty-helper idling as a child of update-manager
<Nhorning> anybody want to help me?
<Pretto> mvo, i thought that
<compilerwriter> I put in my password at the grub gui and then get taken straight back to the grub gui.
<Pretto> mvo, by the way, i was looking for you this week, can i pvt?
<mvo> Pretto: do you have a dual core cpu or a single core one?
<Pretto> mvo, single core
<mvo> Pretto: sure
<slavik> Omar87: can you pastebin output from lspci?
<compilerwriter> when i do a console login I get to login but can't seem to startx without it crashing.
<compilerwriter> will kmail work from the command line?
<mvo> Pretto: I wonder if that might be a issue, I have a dual core and do not see it, but someone else with a similar problem had it on a single core too. maybe some sort of race condition
<slavik> compilerwriter: probably not
<slavik> compilerwriter: do you have a non-standard partitioning scheme?
<compilerwriter> I don't think so slavik.  what is the command to look at them. I have been so far removed from console stuff that I forget most of it.
<slavik> compilerwriter: when you installed ubuntu, did you go with the default patitioning scheme?
<Omar87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55975/
<slavik> compilerwriter: also, when you try to log in through gdm, does it give you an error or does gdm not start at all?
<slavik> Omar87: you're safe
<slavik> Omar87: I think
<slavik> Omar87: pastebin 'lsmod | sort'
<compilerwriter> gdm starts.  It fills in my user id.  I put in my password and then I get right back to kdm.
<compilerwriter> slavik I did the standard partitioning thing.
<slavik> hmm ...
<slavik> compilerwriter: log in through terminal and try to do "startx"
<slavik> let us know of any errors of course :)
<compilerwriter> ok I have but I will try it again.
<slavik> does it work?
<Omar87> slavik, http://paste.ubuntu.com/55978/
<slavik> Omar87: looks like you are safe ... :)
<Omar87> Cool! ;)
<compilerwriter> well slavik I got the little xscreen that flashes and then I was back to console.  Last line is waiting for X server to shut down.
<Omar87> Thanks man. :)
<slavik> Omar87: I think the latest beta has the fix or it has the e1000e module disabled
<slavik> compilerwriter: anything before that?
<Omar87> slavik, That would be even better.
<slavik> compilerwriter: what kind of a system are you on now?
<compilerwriter> nothing that looks like and error message slavik
<Nhorning> someone please help me configure my network manager
<slavik> compilerwriter: seems like it is something with X
<compilerwriter> I am on an XP system
<slavik> compilerwriter: hmm, k
<minimec> Nhorning: Is your wifi-device recognized correctly?
<Nhorning> I don't know
<slavik> compilerwriter: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Nhorning> how do I tell?
<minimec> Nhorning: Open a Terminal and type iwconfig. Do you see your wifi-adapter?
<Nhorning> I'm in hardy live cd
<Nhorning> can I do that from chroot?
<Nhorning> lo says no wireless extensions
<minimec> Nhorning: is it a usb stick or a pci card?
<Nhorning> laptop
<Nhorning> so I guess pci card
<compilerwriter> slavik a tail of that file  shows mention of my keyboard mouse and three instances of UnloadModule: "evdev"
<Nhorning> II see device in iwconfig
<minimec> Nhorning: ok. type lspci in a terminal and tell me the hardware id of the wireless device
<Nhorning> wlan0
<minimec> Nhorning: OK. So you see the device. that's cool ;)
<slavik> compilerwriter: install putty, remote into your system and pastebin that log file, then do "startx 2>&1 >startx.log" and pastebin startx.log
<Nhorning> would it say network controller?
<slavik> compilerwriter: you are having an issue that I don't think I have seen so far (gdm works but gnome-session doesn't)
<slavik> wait, compilerwriter did you upgrade ibex recently?
<Nhorning> Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 wavelan chipset
<compilerwriter> yes slavik I did the internet upgrade to ibex yesterday?
<Nhorning> hmm, remember i'm doing this through a chroot
<slavik> hmm
<Nhorning> let me try it through the live cd root too
<minimec> Nhorning: ok. Wait a moment
<compilerwriter> It is kdm for me though slavik
<slavik> doesn't matter :) they both use X
<Nhorning> ahhh
<slavik> compilerwriter: are you using gnome or kde though? that could possibly matter
<compilerwriter> I am using kde.
<slavik> kdm/gdm aren't very complicated
<Nhorning> iwconfig looks totally different though my live cd
<slavik> maybe something in kde is causing X to shutdown
<Nhorning> It's got a device called wifi0
<slavik> compilerwriter: in any case, pastebin those two files, please
<compilerwriter> so now to do the apt-get install putty thing slavik?
<Nhorning> where if I do it through a chroot to ibex I don't get wifi0
<slavik> compilerwriter: no, putty is a windows ssh client :)
<Nhorning> you get that?
<minimec> Nhorning: Looks that there were problems with WPA on older Ubuntu distros... Google for ' Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 wavelan chipset' ...
<slavik> compilerwriter: basically, pastebin the stuff I said earlier ... that way there is something to go by
<Nhorning> so, what do I do?
<Nhorning> hey did you read the last things I said?
<Nhorning> my hardy live cd is seeing wifi0
<Nhorning> but ibex through chroot is not
<slavik> compilerwriter: you will have to install ssh server on the ubuntu box :)
<Nhorning> hello?
<minimec> Nhorning: If you are using the live CD just open a terminal when your in the gnome session. There you get all the info, how the live CD is handling your hardware. You don't need any chroot thing...
<Nhorning> yeah I did that
<Nhorning> then what do I do with that information?
<minimec> Nhorning: lspci shows you the exact type of your hardware and iwconfig shows you , how (or if) the kernel is recognizing your card.
<Nhorning> ok
<Nhorning> well hardy see's a wifi0
<compilerwriter> hey slavik what must I do to get my computer to accept the connection.
<Nhorning> and ibex though chroot does not
<Nhorning> so what do I change in ibex?
<slavik> compilerwriter: did you setup ssh on the ubuntu system?
<minimec> Nhorning: Do you have a fresh ibex beta live CD. I don't see any reason to go with chroot...
<compilerwriter> I don't believe I did slavik
<slavik> you need to
<Nhorning> I don't
<Nhorning> I upgraded from hardy
<Nhorning> hey, I'll be back in a sec
<compilerwriter> Oh Lordy how does one do that from the console?
<Nhorning> got to move down the street
<slavik> compilerwriter: sudo tasksel and select ssh server :)
<minimec> Nhorning: so your laptop is running an upgraded hardy. that's ok. So just boot that laptop and get the info you need. I don't understand why you using a chroot environment.
<freaky_t> what can i use to read .pdf files in kubuntu?
<slavik> freaky_t: evince
<minimec> freaky_t: kpdf
<compilerwriter>  slavik I am apt-getting openssh
<minimec> slavik: evince is gtk based...
<slavik> minimec: oh, kubuntu, missed the k ...
<minimec> slavik: I never used the k... ;)
<slavik> minimec: I mean in freaky_t's 'kubuntu'
<compilerwriter> ok now what do I need to do now that I have ssh setup
<ali1234> mvo: i think upgrade manager has frozen again
<minimec> slavik: so do I ...
<slavik> compilerwriter: ssh into the ubuntu system from your current system and pastebin the stuff I mentioned earlier
<slavik> compilerwriter: have you tried setting GNOME as the session?
<slavik> compilerwriter: or is it a straight kubuntu install?
<compilerwriter> slavik straight kubuntu install
<slavik> k, then start pastebinning :)
<compilerwriter> It appears that I am not authorized to run the x server Slavik?
<slavik> hmm
<slavik> good
<slavik> look at the .Xauthority file (ls -l) ... tell me who owns it
<compilerwriter> I dont find that to be good at all
<slavik> ls -la
<compilerwriter> it would appear that I own it.  It is also a 0 byte file
<khamer> got my boot time down to 37s on intrepid ibex already, w/o disabling any services (I think I have apache2 and subversion installed)
<slavik> hmm
<slavik> remove it
<slavik> also, look in .xsession-errors and see if there is anything there
<slavik> actually, nvm on that last line
<compilerwriter> nvm?
<mvo> ali1234: was there anything in cleanup before it got stuck?
<slavik> nevermind
<ali1234> mvo: yes, lots of packages removed... it did them all i think
<kent> is realplayer in the intrepid archive?
<ali1234> mvo: it only happens on partial upgrades
<nspyr> hi just did a partial upgrade and it said "couldnt install ubuntu desktop" please report as bug
<platius> kent; http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/realplayer.html
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I make some look at a bug that was filed a month ago: bug #267217 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267217 in compiz "Compiz segmentation faults after Intrepid update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267217
<kent> platius: thanks.  stupid me could not find it.
<nspyr> is there a log file i can attach with my bug report?
<minimec> kent: I don't think so. I always use the 'marillat' package from here: http://debian-multimedia.org/
<AnAnt> I had this problem in hardy too after some update , I mean that compiz seg faults
<nspyr> for the upgrade
<nspyr> oh i found some
<compilerwriter> slavic need a link to a pastebin
<slavik> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php
<compilerwriter> http://pastebin.com/m1c24c2c4 there you have it slavik
<compilerwriter> slavik I have also removed .Xauthority
<slavik> paste the log file and the other thing I mentioned
<jmworx> Anyone else noticed that the dist-update dialog just stalls there after the upgrade is complete?
<slavik> jmworx: someone did say something to that effect
<compilerwriter> jmworx it didn't stall out on me but now I can't manage to get an X session started.
<platius> jmworx;  I killed the upgrade process from a console with no ill effects   after it stalled
<jmworx> platius: yeah, that's what I did. Was just checking people were aware of the problem
<compilerwriter> startx.log is a zero byte file slavik
<slavik> did you run the command as I gave it to you?
<slavik> "startx 2>&1 >startx.log"
<compilerwriter> slavik console output http://pastebin.com/m50f15f39
<compilerwriter> startx.log is still a 0 byte file slavik
<compilerwriter> brb
<slavik> wait, did you run it through ssh?
<slavik> run it on the system
<compilerwriter> ok slavik just a second.  should I rm .Xauth again?
<slavik> no need
<compilerwriter> startx.log is still a zero byte file slavik
<slavik> hmm
<compilerwriter> http://pastebin.com/d8642715 for the .xsession-errors
<AstralJava> Hmm... should it have been "startx >startx.log 2>&1" ?
<slavik> maybe ...
<slavik> :-\
<slavik> most likely
<BluesKaj> I'm running Kubuntu-kde4 on 8.10 and I'm getting a kate error when i try to launch firefox, konverstaion and some other apps from the desktop icon (which is that gear -thing rather than the original) "error-kate The file /home/kaj/firefox.desktop could not be loaded, as it was not possible to read from it" . Why is the app associated with kate?
<slavik> compilerwriter: check the file mentioned and see if it's readable
<compilerwriter> slavik starx.log is world readable
<BluesKaj> slavik: any expreience with why some apps can't be added to the panel or desktop ?
<danbh_intrepid> mvo: ping
<ziroday> Is there currently an issue with fglrx in intrepid?
<danbh_intrepid> yes
<ziroday> danbh_intrepid: is there a bug report I can follow?
<ziroday> and will it be fixed when its released?
<danbh_intrepid> ziroday: open up the link in /topic
<danbh_intrepid> ziroday: goto the section on X.Org  , and there is your issue
<compilerwriter> slavic http://pastebin.com/d38876b98 the contents of startx.log when the command is issued as AstralJava suggested
<dmh65> whoopee
<ziroday> danbh_intrepid: ah! should of read the release notes :P
 * compilerwriter bows to AstralJavas command line prowess
<dmh65> whoopee
 * compilerwriter chants I'm not worthy and bows to AstralJava's command prowess
<dmh65> whatever
<dmh65> lucky I dont get involved
<dmh65> :)
<AstralJava> It's just a matter of ordering. You tell to redirect stderr to stdout, which gets printed into the terminal at that point. If you _then_ redirect stdout into a file, stderr still points to a terminal.
<dmh65> use another distro
<mvo> danbh_intrepid: pong
 * compilerwriter bows to dmh65's wisdom if not his willingness to be helpful
<dmh65> piss off
 * compilerwriter is not liking intrepid so much right now
<dmh65> until you can be constructive
<dmh65> one or the 2
 * compilerwriter pours dmh65 a beer.
<dmh65> cheers
<dmh65> :)
<dmh65> Ubuntu is the best Linux distro out there
 * AstralJava notes dmh65's criticism of being constructive flying outta the window as [s]he sips the beer...
<dmh65> if you disagree then please explain why
<BluesKaj> what's the deal with apps that can't be launched from the panel or the desktop, only from the kicker ?
<danbh_intrepid> mvo: did you notice that todays updates break ubuntu again, similar to yesterday?
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj you may find that if you log out and log back in the apps will end up in the panel.  That is how it was working for me with the remix until I couldn't get x to start for me.
<compilerwriter> what think you slavik?
 * compilerwriter pours slavik a beer.
<Hobbsee> danbh_intrepid: broken how?
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter:  thx I'll try
<slavik> hmm
<slavik> me is not sure
<danbh_intrepid> Hobbsee: gnome-control-center xserver-xorg-input-evdec and xserver-xorg-input-synaptics all get broken, and removed by apt-get dist-upgrade
 * dmh65 has an erection every morning
<dmh65> hope that abswers some people
<Hobbsee> dmh65: ....inappropriate.
 * compilerwriter makes a mental note to never do a distro upgrade again until it is at least a month old.
<dmh65> look at the questions
<KRF> the fact that he has one or the fact that he says that in public :p
<dmh65> stupid I agree
<danbh_intrepid> Hobbsee: I'm not sure what update-manger does, but I think it is similar
<sorush20> hi
<Hobbsee> danbh_intrepid: ah yes, i think wgrant has done that.
<sorush20> amarok keeps crashing
<Hobbsee> dmh65: still.  behave, or go away.
<sorush20> i have don apt-get purge remove amarok and reinstalled but its no use.
<sorush20> any help
<danbh_intrepid> you know, I think update manger keeps the ubuntu-desktop package, whereas, apt-get removes that as well
<dmh65> AstralJava get a life
 * compilerwriter muses that he is not the only one cursing Ibex right now.
<mvo> danbh_intrepid: no, might be a side effect of the last brakgage?
<dmh65> no one is a programmer here then
<unf> hello
<dmh65> judging by the spelling
<Hobbsee> mvo: wgrant mentioned it
<Hobbsee> dmh65: --> #ubuntu-offtopic.
 * compilerwriter thinks that the Ibex is turning out to be more like Poe's Raven and just may start drinking like Poe in the very near future.
<unf> im using ati y since last update it all goes slowler... glxgears gives me on ly 50 FPS
<danbh_intrepid> mvo: no, its new breakage, see my comment to Hobbsee, er, I can pastebin if you are curious
 * KRF thinks compilerwrite is thinking too much
 * dmh65 thinks this is turning into a gay bar
<danbh_intrepid> mvo: I'm just curious as to why apt-get is so willing to just break your system with these upgrades?  I thought that the standard behavior was to unselect the upgrade until it no longer broke your system?
<slavik> danbh_intrepid: upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<Hobbsee> sheesh.
<AstralJava> Hobbsee: Sheesh sounds about right.
<danbh_intrepid> slavik: dist-upgrade, at least, havent tried regular upgrade
<slavik> dist-upgrade does that ...
<slavik> upgrade doesn't
<danbh_intrepid> slavik: ah, you are correct, interesting
<danbh_intrepid> lol, I think the latest break removes my mouse driver if I installed it!  (evdev)    That would sure suck
<Pretto> i am having some usb mouse problems myself, sometimes it stops working and i need to reboot to get it working   again
<Pretto> when that happens, lsusb doesn't work either
<AstralJava> danbh_intrepid: upgrades are not classified into ones that do break your system, and ones that don't. They're just newer versions of packages. You have to realize that safe-upgrade doesn't remove other packages when upgrading some, while full-upgrade might.
 * compilerwriter pours Pretto a beer and gives him/her a sympathetic shrug
<Pretto> compilerwriter, thank you, i don't drink :D
<compilerwriter> pretto then think of it as Hakke Beck
<danbh_intrepid> AstralJava: that doesn't quite jive with my research
<compilerwriter> no alcohol just great beer taste
<AstralJava> danbh_intrepid: You may be interpretting the results in a funny way. But that's the bottom line.
<danbh_intrepid> AstralJava: this upgrade specifically says "this breaks thats"   and so the package manager tries to remove the package so it can install the other newer package
<AstralJava> danbh_intrepid: If you're using a development release, you should realize that big changes occur.
<frybye> Hi I just connected a Cannon S450 printer per usb - it was correctly identified and I could print a good test page - but priting a page from the firefox dosent seem to work - any ideas?
 * compilerwriter ponders reciting the kadish over his broken x windows.
<AstralJava> danbh_intrepid: Incidents like the one you are describing seldom happen on a stable release.
<compilerwriter> Any ideas slavik?
<AstralJava> Pretto: You can try to re-install the related usb modules, and see whether that helps.
<Pretto> AstralJava, i will  try that next time :d
<frybye> ah - strange - printing from a link on the web-page itself did not work - although a dialoge showed up - but printing via the browser menus works.. ok that is good enough..
<danbh_intrepid> AstralJava: of course, of course.  I'm not complaining particularly.  I just thought that dist-upgrade was safer than it is...   and Im curious
<mvo> danbh_intrepid: the handling with breaks might be too agressive currently, its a matter of tunning it better i guess
<mvo> generally speaking its not so much a problem on a stable release or when all deendencies can be satisfied
<AstralJava> danbh_intrepid: That's fine. Wanted to make sure you understood the semantics of those operations.
<mvo> it is a problem in the transition time, when one package is uploaded and ready, but another one not ready and build
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a problem with compiz that it segfaults, can anyone help ?
<frybye> not sure if anybody is interested in the printer thing .. but printing to the cannon s450 from adobe reader also dosent work..? any tips??
<AnAnt> I got an nvidia card and using the nvidia non-free driver
<danbh_intrepid> AnAnt: have you done any partial upgrades recently  : )
<AstralJava> frybye: Good luck with that machine. I got disgusted about the drivers for that specific model, and switched to a HP printer. HP deals better with linux anyways. :)
<AnAnt> danbh_intrepid: I had this problem in hardy too after some upgrade btw
<AnAnt> danbh_intrepid: anyways, I just upgraded to Intrepid 2 days ago, and that compiz problem still exists
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, the new kernel contains a change to the ath9k driver
<AstralJava> frybye: IIRC I resolved to using lpr command for printing documents, rather than trying to deal with different front-ends in various applications.
<danbh_intrepid> AnAnt: well, that sounds like just a bug, eh?  I dunno.  Here is the command that I hand out like candy.  It checks your dependencies and such: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<frybye> AstralJava: that was my conclusion under hardy.. the printer has been plugged to a windows machin that I have for work stuff here since then and will go back on it apparently..
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: -5 contained the fixes that got my card working.  Which release are you referring to?
<AnAnt> danbh_intrepid: what's the ^ for ?
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, the .27 kernel was released today and there are packages being built now
<danbh_intrepid> AnAnt: task,  it means install the task, ubuntu-desktop, not the package
<compilerwriter> Anyone know of a command line mail fetching program that can deal with pop3 until I can get xwin up and running again?  Preferrably one that will allow kmail to import the stuff if/when I can solve xwin issue.
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: oooo, hopefully, it doesnt break anything, and makes things better!
<AstralJava> frybye: But it's a long time ago now. Might be wrong here. If you decide to try it out, just try to search for the correct .ppd file, and pass that along as a parameter to the lpr command.
<ikonia> compilerwriter mutt can deal with it I think
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, "* ath9k: fix oops on trying to hold the wrong spinlock"
<bsnider> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/2008-October/008342.html
<frybye> AstralJava: I am pretty much a newbie - and am not into learning a whole load of stuff just cos of a lausy cannon printer.. perhaps the next one will be an HP like you suggest..
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: did you ever figure out your problems?  or did they get resolved, whatever?
<frybye> generally i am happy to learn new linux stuff.. but i get the impression that generally the cannon products are poorly suitable for linux or other way round...;=)
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, i can connect to my router now but only if it _isn't_ broadcasting wireless-n at all. g only
<AnAnt> thanks
<frybye> AstralJava: the advantage of a somewhat legacy cannon printer is that one can still buy no-name/cheaper ink refils without messing with built in chip-protection devices etc etc..
<AstralJava> compilerwriter: mutt is fine, you can save the mail into mbox format. fetchmail is a very powerful tool also.
<AstralJava> frybye: Don't know much about that, I use it so rarely. :)
<frybye> i c .. the newer printers tend to have various devices to stop one buying -after-market refils.. depends a bit on the brand and the more expensive the printer the less problems with getting cheaper ink etc.. ah well a bit OT..
<bsnider> so they got the final .27 kernel only 2 weeks before intrepid is scheduled to be finished, because of that intel gigabit problem
<elmargol> frybye, If you ask me. don't buy a ink printer
<bsnider> RAOF, i thought you weren't going to be adding nouveau to intrepid. and yet here it is.
<elmargol> Buy a black and white laser. and print photos online
<bruce89> and we all know how cheap laser printers are
<elmargol> they are cheap now
<frybye> bruce.. elmargol is right - they have got much cheaper recently.. especially if one basically only needs b-w ..
<elmargol> 100 EUR
<frybye> I have never replaced the (expensive-) color inks in the cannon - for docs and fax copies and stuff b-w is fine..
<bruce89> I see
<frybye> elmargol: even less now - i have seen offers around the 69€
<elmargol> including a full toner
<frybye> right...
<frybye> not that I necessarily have 69€/notes comming out of my ears but .. compared to the 300+ a year or two ago...
<elmargol> I have a brother 2040. works perfekt and was cheap
 * bruce89 tries to get out
<frybye> elmargol: I take it you mean with ubuntu??
<frybye> bye bruce89
<compilerwriter> AstralJava can you help me get mutt up and running fairly quickly in another chat.  I am not having much luck with figureing it out from the documentation I have handy.
<elmargol> frybye, windows/ubuntu hardy/intrepid. plug in and print
<frybye> cool...
<elmargol> no config at all
<bruce89> frybye: not literally
<frybye> bruce89: - ok sorry...
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, tim gardner just wrote some interesting info in your bug report
<bruce89> the whole printer argument I started I meant
<elmargol> if you modifi the toner you can print 3000-4000 pages extra :D
<frybye> bruce89: no argument.. pretty much a consensus of opinion apparently...
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: ooo
<frybye> how do you mean - modify???
<bruce89> frybye: not from me, it depends what you need
<bruce89> for instance, I take quite a few pictures
<elmargol> frybye, you cover a hole. insert the toner and the printer thinks this toner is new.
<AstralJava> compilerwriter: Already messaged you...
<elmargol> The printer just counts the pages you print and does not check if there is toner left
<frybye> for the moment - the whole thing is a bit achedemic.. i dont have spare cash for a new printer just now and the otehr thing is that the scanner I have will not work with linux (or even vista - it is old and happy with xp..) so for copying and printing docs and so on - it makes sence to hve the printer running on the win machine anyhows..
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: well, it doesnt apply to us, right?  he is asking about ath5k, and we use ath9k
<bruce89> frybye: indeed
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, no, he's asking about all atheros devices
<frybye> elmargol: and the toner can be bought from the after-market - no-name yeah?
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: mk, Ill make sure to post something
<elmargol> frybye, I'm still printing from the original toner... almost a year now
<simon___> hi, I've got a new laptop, keyboard+trackpad worked fine when I installed 8.10, but now I did a dist-upgrade and keyboard+trackpad doesn't work in X, here is lspci output: http://pastebin.com/f638a9747  after I kill X I can see the what I wrote in ctrl+alt+F2 (where the X server was)
<frybye> thats cool...
<elmargol> 12.000 pages is a lot :D
<bruce89> crivvens
<simon___> (also I'm in terminal now, so no cool graphical solution :( )
<frybye> yeah.. i dont do nearly so much i guess.. basically an ink printer has been ok  - up to my "conversion" to linux heheh
<frybye> there it is just the Cannon- specifics that are the prob of course..
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: do we get the identifiers with lspci?
<elmargol> oh sorry the toner lasts 2,500 pages. the drum lasts 12.000 pages
<bruce89> "only" 2,500
<elmargol> you get a noname toner for 20 EUR
<frybye> I am out on the balcony for a bit - enjoy some of the last bits of sun.. c u again soon...#
<joakim> Hi, I just updated from 8.04 to 8.10 beta. After a restart my nvidiadriver dont work anymore, iḿ now on "low graphic setting". I tried reinstalling the nvidia driver but no succes
<ikonia> joakim: what card do you have
<ikonia> how did you install the nvidia dirvers
<joakim> 7900 gt
<ikonia> joakim: and your aware your using beta software yes/no ?
<joakim> Add/remove
<joakim> yes =)
<ikonia> joakim: add remove ? what did you install ?
<joakim> Add/remove software in the menu. I installed 177, 16* and 9* something
<nspyr> joakim: im using envy and it works
<ikonia> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<nspyr> joakim: i had the same prob maybe
<ikonia> nspyr: not the best advice
<ikonia> joakim: what was the name of the software pckage you installed
<joakim> I upgraded to 8.10 from "Add/remove software", then tried to install the drivers from the same
<ikonia> joakim what ???
<ikonia> joakim: what package did you install to try to install the drivers
<danbh_intrepid> joakim: you installed all three?
<joakim> did not install any new packages, just new drivers in "applications/system/Add remove"
<ikonia> joakim what package did you install to get new drivers
<joakim> I installed one at the time, none of them worked
<ikonia> joakim: you must have clicked "something"
<ikonia> joakim: what was the name of the package you installed
<joakim> ah yes, tried tree different driverversions, 177 and two other earlyer ones (all official nvidia drivers)
<ikonia> joakim what was the name of the package !
<joakim> dont know the exact names
<nspyr> no i think none of the nvidia drivers work for his card
<nspyr> just like mine
<ikonia> joakim: you keep calling them driver version - what was the name of the package you installed
<joakim> I dont know the names pf the packages
<nspyr> there are a few different drivers
<ikonia> joakim: please find them
<ikonia> joakim: please tell me which packages you installed
<nspyr> nvidia-glx 96 173 177 etc
<joakim> NVidia binary X.Org driver ('version 177' driver)
<nspyr> hes tried them all
<joakim> that is what it says in "Add/remove"
<ikonia> nspyr: let him speak
<ikonia> nspyr: don't tell him what he's done/not done
<nspyr> joakim: ah yes, tried tree different driverversions, 177 and two other earlyer ones (all official nvidia drivers)
<ikonia> joakim: what is the problem, the resolution is poor, nothing worked etc
<nspyr> and his is the 7600 gt. mine is the 7600 gs
<joakim> yes, I get a error message that says the driver (or package) has failed and that ubuntu has wsiched to low graphic mode
<ikonia> nspyr: he said 7900
<danbh_intrepid> guys, only the 177 works
<milos_> have anyone notice the difference in adobe Flash? I have a feeling that it runs at least 5 times better with new update.
<ikonia> nspyr: stop telling him what he's got / not got, let him speak
<nspyr> oh ya
<aoupi> how do I troubleshoot X errors? (mouse and keyboard not working after dist-upgrade, worked before)
<joakim> I did uninstall the previous driver before installing a new one
<ikonia> joakim ok, now we are clear.
<ikonia> joakim: what package version are you currently trying to use
<joakim> the 177 currently
<joakim> wich fails on reboot
<ikonia> joakim ok, can you please show me the output of "lsmod"
<joakim> Ill try =) brb
<nspyr> so i should uninstall envy  and use the repo driver?
<ikonia> nspyr thats your call, but I wouldn't be using envy
<ikonia> allowing 3rd party scripts to access my machine is a no no
<nspyr> envy is in the repo
<joakim> ikonia: it is very long, any particular part of it, or should I just post all of it?
<nspyr> or is it
<ikonia> joakim lsmod | grep nvidia
<ikonia> nspyr still wouldn't use it
<mvo> danbh_intrepid: could you give me the details again what it wanted to remove please?
<joakim> nvidia               3934028  0
<joakim> agpgart                34760  1 nvidia
<joakim> there it is
<mvo> danbh_intrepid: (pastebin if possible)
<shirish> hi all
<ikonia> joakim ok, the module's loaded, thats a pretty good start
<joakim> wee =)
<nspyr> ikonia: because this is beta and theres no proper driver there may be no other choice
<shirish> I am in a problem and cannot access pastebin
<ikonia> nspyr well there is, use the nv driver, and stop using betas if you can't deal with that
<shirish> using irssi my hal broke after postinstall
<ikonia> joakim actually, that may be a good thing to try
<shirish> if somebody can work with me can share the details
<ikonia> joakim: are you confident editing the xorg.conf file by hand
<danbh_intrepid> mvo: sure, lemme check if its still there
<ikonia> shirish: what url are you using
<shirish> ikonia: url?
<ikonia> to acess the pastebin
<nspyr> ikonia: im just speculating
<danbh_intrepid> mvo: sorry mate, the updating in the repos must have finished.   Its gone now
<shirish> ikonia: I dunno if there is a way to copy stuff from console to some pastebin
<ikonia> nspyr: I appriciate that, but this is what a betas all about, don't expect it to towkr
<shirish> ikonia: I cannot use GUI because hal is broke
<ikonia> shirish: sorry, I miss-understood what you where asking, I thought you=r problem was you couldn't use the pastebin
<joakim> Yes I think so, just tell me what to edit and Ill do my best
<nspyr> ikonia: i know that. im helping to fill bug reports..not trying to steer people the wrong way
<joakim> oh, a line of code to actually get to it would be greate
<shirish> ikonia: anyways can you help me
<ikonia> joakim: what you need to do is look for the line (if there is one) that says "Driver "nvidia" "
<ikonia> shirish: maybe
<shirish> ok here it goes
<joakim> alright
<shirish> after installing these are the lines it spewed out
<ikonia> shirish it may not be there, so don't be surprised if itn's not
<shirish> setting up hal (0.5.11-4ubuntu2)
<ikonia> shirish: sorry - not you
<ikonia> joakim it may not be there, so don't be surprised if it's not
<ikonia> joakim: Driver "nvidia" is the line
<shirish> Failed to open connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket/
<ikonia> joakim: grep -i nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shirish> No such file or directory
<ikonia> shirish: /etc/init.d/dbus start
<joakim> says: Driver nvidia
<shirish> ikonia: should I give more or you think that's the only issue?
<ikonia> joakim: change that to Driver "nv"
<ikonia> shirish: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start
<ikonia> shirish: try that
<shirish> ikonia: that is understood
<joakim> ok, how do I get to edit it?
<shirish> ikonia: I meant to ask do you want to know more or
<ikonia> shirish: thats enough for starters
<shirish> ikonia: thanx
<ikonia> joakim: use any editor your comfortable with
<shirish> ikonia: will be back if that doesn't work out
<joakim> sudo mousepad nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<joakim> tried that but when it opens there is no text in it
<ikonia> joakim: there is nothing at all
<joakim> exactly
<ikonia> joakim: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, yes i think so
<joakim> ok, I thonk I did it, saved. now reboot?
<joakim> think that is..
<joakim> changed "nvidia" to "nv"
<ikonia> joakim: lets give that a go
<ikonia> joakim: easier to debug if you ahve a full desktop to work with
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, what's the pci id for y our card?
<joakim> thanks alot for your help, you have been most patient.
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: 05:01.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5416 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Adapter (rev 01)
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, that's exactly what mine says, down the the last character
<danbh_intrepid> rev 00?
<bsnider> rev 01
<danbh_intrepid> o wait, you meant, down TO the last character
<bsnider> including the last character
<bsnider> is that a netgear device?
<shirish> ok who was my saviour just few seconds back?
<shirish> because of you, now I'm able to be in xfce :)
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: no, D-Link, DWA-552
<bsnider> ah, mine is the 542
<bsnider> that's the extreme card, with 3 antennae, correct?
<danbh_intrepid> yeah something like that, it has 3 antennae
<joakim> ok, Im back
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: were you trying to connect to an N router that wasnt the same model as the card?
<joakim> still same problem, error message and then low-graphics mode
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, the router is matched to the card
<joakim> and no boarders
<bsnider> just as the extreme-n router is matched to your card
<joakim> maby my problem is compiz related, how do I completely uninstall compiz fuzion?
<bsnider> joakim, what's the problem?
<frybye> joakim - with snaptic or adept..
<frybye> joakim: in linux one can normally fix problems with a bit of help - not often necess.. to "give up" heheh
<joakim> after I updated from 8.04 to 8.10 my nvidia driver (177 official) fails after reboot.
<bsnider> joakim, you're sure that driver is the one you should be using? what's your graphics card?
<joakim> 7900 GT pci-e
<frybye> joakim - have you dont regular updates within 8.10 - (there was a new 177 delivered today ifaik...
<frybye> bsn.. perhaps he should go to system - hardware support and see what it offers...
<joakim> I just managed to enable xfce with Compiz Fusion Icon
<frybye> (I have the German lang - intrepid-b here but is will probably be:- system-systemadmin-harware drivers.. for the non-free stuff..
<frybye> joakim: so your problem is fixed??
<joakim> I can now move the windows around =) that surely helps. So what driver do you recomend?
<frybye> joakim: see above - there is a special feature in intrepid-b that help you select-install the nvidia drivers.. and did you do an update today???
<joakim> dont know actually, how do I make xfce my defult window manager isntead of compiz?
<bsnider> joakim, open a terminal and run the following command: dkms status
<joakim> frybye: tnx Ill see if there is any updates. bsnider: brb
<joakim> nvidia, 177.80: added
<frybye> joakim: I did the autom. sys.update this morning - there were (with the repos i have here..) 166 updates.. and amongst them was a new nvidia driver..
<joakim> thats what it says
<bsnider> the dkms command says that?
<joakim> fryebye: ok will do it now, brb
<frybye> bsnider.. i dont wanna mess with your advice.. but it seems to make sence to check that he has updated first... or??
<compilerwriter> slavik you come up with anything to help me?
<bsnider> frybye, i can get it working but he has to follow my instructions
<frybye> i c - beg your pardon.. i will hang out a bit...
<joakim> ok, I get a message that says: "Not all updates can be installed" hold for more..
<frybye> assuming the nvidia driver update does not do it .. then - oh he is back...
<joakim> it says I can make a partial upgrade
<der_lunz> can someone guide me, where to report a kde bug to?
<bsnider> joakim, please don't do that yet
<frybye> yeah was the same with me - you have alternative of "partial update.." i went for that - it was only 2 from 166 that could not be installed..
<joakim> no partial update - check
<bsnider> joakim,  run the dkms status command please
<joakim> ok, brb
<joakim> nvidia, 177.80: added
<frybye> joakim: listen to bsnider.. he knows a lot more than me for sure.. i am a relative newbie myself..
<joakim> same as before
<joakim> thnx fryebye =)
<bsnider> that means the nvidia driver isn't built into the kernel, so of course it can't be loaded
<ikonia>  joakim how did you get on
<joakim> ah ok i see
<bsnider> runt he following command: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<bsnider> afterwards, please repeat the dkms status command
<joakim> nvidia-glx-177 is already the newest version.
<joakim> nvidia-glx-177 set to manually installed.
<joakim> seems like it is already installed?
<frybye> bsnider what is that full command    dkms status   or  sudo dkms or -i would like to check here too...
<bsnider> dkms status
<bsnider> that's the command. it should say: nvidia, 177.80, 2.6.27-6-generic, x86_64: installed (original_module exists)
<kinto_0> can someone help me figure out why ibex is trying to do a partial upgrade, yet keeps failing on cleanup?
<frybye> this is what I get: nvidia, 177.80, 2.6.27-6-generic, x86_64: installed
<joakim> fryebye, ok I would like that aswell =)
<bsnider> runt he following command: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-177
<frybye> joakim: if you have 32bit os will be a bit different.. but listen to bsnider...
<der_lunz> After upgrading kubuntu intrepid today, logging out and in again, the first <ALT>+F2 will cause to disable keyboard input, left mouse clicks will show the "move window" cursor, has anyone seen this behaviour before?
<joakim> ok, will do
<joakim> brb
<nspyr> what do i do then if the default nv driver makes the screen go corrupt and freeze system and i have to reboot
<nspyr> i mean hit reset
<joakim> ok, done
<bsnider> dkms status
<antoranz> HI, Guys!
<joakim> nvidia, 177.80: added
<bsnider> still not installed
<bsnider> joakim, open up synaptic please
<joakim> ok, done
 * kinto_0 's distribution upgrade remains frozen at processing triggers for man-db
<kinto_0> : (
<antoranz> Look.... I change the animation in the compiz manager..... but compiz doesn't do it
<bsnider> joakim, you need to have the linux-headers package for your kernel installed, so search for linux-headers
<joakim> cant find such a package, do I need a extra repo for that?
<bsnider> joakim, it is there. search for it, do not use "quick search" use the search button
<joakim> ok, brb
<joakim> ok, I have "linux-headers-2.6.27-6" installed
<bsnider> ok, also grab the -generic package, and the linux-headers-generic package
<bsnider> then reinstall the nvidia-177-kernel-source package
<joakim> got them both, will now reinstall nvidia-177-kernel-source
<bsnider> then reinstall nvidia-glx-177
<joakim> hm, cant find nvidia-177-kernel-source
<bsnider> it's definitely there
<bsnider> just search for nvidia
<bsnider> don't use quick search
<joakim> ok, found it and reinstalled. will now reinstall nvidia-glx-177
<bsnider> afterwards, run dkms status
<jaldhar> hello. a bad bad thing just happened.
<joakim> nvidia, 177.80: added
<joakim> same as before
<jaldhar> the last kubuntu ibex upgrade I did apparently installed some partition encryption thingy
<joakim> what does "added" meen anyway?
<ikonia> joakim included
<joakim> bsnider, your help is most appreciated
<joakim> ok
<ikonia> joakim: installed
<jaldhar> when I rebooted I was greeted by a message asking me to enter my passphrase.  but I never chose a passphrase
<ikonia> jaldhar then your screwed
<ikonia> jaldhar: if you've encypted your disk and don't know the password your out of luck
<jaldhar> ikonia:  AAAARGH.  But how did this happen?
<fr00d> Hello!
<ikonia> jaldhar you installed it
<joakim> maby I should just reinstall the whole os?
<fr00d> Is there a known issue with pidgin and not connecting to icq server? Here it only says waiting for network connection.
<joakim> and not install compiz =)
<siriusnova> mmmmm
<jaldhar> ikonia: yeah but shouldn't there have been some debconf thing about it?  I swear there wasn't
<siriusnova> intrepid ibex
<siriusnova> yummy
<siriusnova> i need me some venison
<ikonia> jaldhar I think you've missed it
<jaldhar> ikonia: one more thing.  If I didn't choose a passphrase, is it blank or was some random one chosen?
<ikonia> jaldhar try blank,
<bsnider> joakim, this has nothing to do with compiz
<bsnider> joakim, please reinstall your main kernel package
<joakim> bsnider, ok
<jaldhar> ikonia: but the prompt won't let me enter a non-empty one.  Any way around that?
<ikonia> jaldhar nope
<batti5>  hi im batti5, i installed kubuntu interpred ibex beta, all ok but i can`t set the res higher the 1024x768 on my intel 815 card, can anyone help?
<bsnider> joakim, reinstall linux-image-2.6.27-6-generic
<joakim> ok, will do that now, brb
<jaldhar> ikonia: this is a kernel driver or some user mode program that displays the prompt
<jaldhar> ?
<batti5> but iterpred works good
<danbh_intrepid> fr00d: did anyone answer you?
<batti5> in hardy its easy you can select video card & monitor from the settings
<ikonia> jaldhar: it's usermode I believe
<batti5> in ibex there isent in setting
<fr00d> danbh_intrepid: No. :(
<kinto_0> i need some upgrade help please
<danbh_intrepid> fr00d: its a known bug of network manager.  For now, you can just disable and then re-enable the account to connect
<rafkid> hi - have just allowed 8.1 beta to upgrade itself - now stuck at my login screen without a keybaord or wokring mouse to boot from - any ideas gratefully received
<jaldhar> ikonia: hmm I wonder if I can recompile it to accept blanks, burn an ubuntu live cd with it and try mounting the encrypted volume with that.  which package should I be looking for?
<fr00d> danbh_intrepid: Is it also possible to disable nm completely?
<ikonia> jaldhar: it's too late - it's encypted
<fr00d> danbh_intrepid: I didn't think about it but I never used network-manager.
<fr00d> I'm using only the ifupdown tools some dhclient, ifconfig and so on.
<jaldhar> ikonia: I see.  Damn
<batti5> i need help with ibex resolution set
<danbh_intrepid> fr00d: there probably is, but I never cared to look into it.  I'm sure they will fix it at some point.  I DID figure out the firefox problem though.  If you want that work around, let me know
<danbh_intrepid> rafkid: can you get to a tty?
<fr00d> danbh_intrepid: I'll first have a try without network-manager, brb.
<rafkid> possibly - am wokring a winxp box atm
<parfu> batti5 : you have a 8.04 live cd?
<batti5> i try dpkg-reconigure xserever-xorg but it only asks about keybord not video nor monitor, anybody has any ideas?
<danbh_intrepid> rafkid: you know what Im talking about, right?/ the ctrl+alt+f1
<kinto_0> danbh_intrepid: ibex distro upgrade is freezing on cleanup ... is there a way to fix this?
<batti5> no i installed from alternative cd
<danbh_intrepid> rafkid: try this candy command!  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<rafkid> aaaaaaaaaaah - yes I did understand - you just made me realsie something though - i might get that I can do ctrlaltdel
<rafkid> if i did get a tty=terminal where to then?
<W8TAH> hi folks -- working on a kubuntu ibex beta install -- went from the live CD -- answered all the questions and clicked install - im getting the 2 spinny balls and no HDD activity -- problem?  resolution?
<danbh_intrepid> rafkid: run the command I just posted
<rafkid> ty
<batti5> parf : you have a 8.04 live cd? batti5 : no, do i need it?
<danbh_intrepid> rafkid: and dont forget the ^(carrot) !!!!!!
<rafkid> in fact many ty's
<danbh_intrepid> :p
<rafkid> lol - ok -ty
<fr00d> perfect! It works really fine without network-manager.
<danbh_intrepid> tty's?
<parfu> batti5: in 8.04 there was displayconfig-gtk, but it has been removed (i really can't understand why). I copied my xorg.conf from 8.04 to intrepid
<kinto_0> danbh_intrepid: ibex distro upgrade is freezing on cleanup ... is there a way to fix this? ... sorry for asking again
<alkisg> Hi, I think I read somewhere that in Ubuntu Intrepid there was to be another IM, alternative to pidgin... But I don't remember the package name! Any help?
<kinto_0> comment keeps getting lost
<kinto_0> empathy
<kinto_0> alkisg:
<alkisg> kinto_0, thanks!
<W8TAH> alkisg: i cna recomend carrier or kopete
<danbh_intrepid> kinto_0: I don't really know.  I would just kill the thing, and then run some update commands from the cli, to make sure everything got finished
<batti5> can i install a displayconfig for hardy?
<kinto_0> what cmd's would that be???
<alkisg> About the update_manager, a bug is filed, it's milestoned...
<kinto_0> :O
<parfu> batti5 no, it has been removed
<kinto_0> :(
<kinto_0> :\
<danbh_intrepid> kinto_0: that would be the work around.  and I assume you just want to get it working
<batti5> so wath then?
<kinto_0> indeed ... link?
<alkisg> kinto_0, let me find it...
<W8TAH> hi folks -- working on a kubuntu ibex beta install -- went from the live CD -- answered all the questions and clicked install - im getting the 2 spinny balls and no HDD activity -- problem?  resolution?
<kinto_0> tks alkisg
<danbh_intrepid> kinto_0: try this candy command!  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<rafkid> danbh - will brb - am swapping box's ty=thankyou :)
<bsnider> joakim, i'm under some time pressure here
<danbh_intrepid> rafkid: np
<alkisg> kinto_0, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/280236
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280236 in update-manager "update-manager --dist-upgrade gets stuck at the end" [High,Fix released]
<batti5> i like interpred, its cool, the audio runs like never before on intel 815
<joakim> bsnider, ok i had to reboot couse synaptics froze. now I dont have root.. how do I get it?
<alkisg> hey, fix released?
<mvo> the update-manager fix just got uploaded
<alkisg> Oh, 7 minutes ago!!! :)
<mvo> should be there in ~1h
<bsnider> joakim, i don'
<mvo> (in the archive)
<bsnider> i don't understand the question
<alkisg> mvo, very good!!!
<joakim> bsnider, ok. I marked the linux-kernel for reinstallation but I cant click apply
<TheGame> Hi, how can I upgrade without the iso
<joakim> I guesse that it is because Im not root
<bsnider> joak close synaptic and open a terminal please
<joakim> ok done
<bsnider> alright run the following command:
<W8TAH> nevermind -- its worked - -
<joakim> ready
<zniavre> hello
<bsnider> sudo dkms build -m nvidia -v 177.80 -k 2.6.27-6-generic
<zniavre> hal seems to does not detect mouse and keyboaard anymore
<parfu> batti5 in this i can not help you. The only way is to manually config /etc/X11/xorg.conf but my knowledge is really poor in editing xorg
<zniavre> there is a way to reconfigure hal please?
<TheGame> noodlesgc, that update manager command doesn't give me the option of upgrading to 8.10
<TheGame> noodlesgc, I use xbuntu if that makes a diff
<joakim> build completed
<bsnider> now run sudo dkms install -m nvidia -v 177.80 -k 2.6.27-6-generic
<batti5> dose anyone konw how to setup intel 815 video card & compaq 7500 manualy?
<noodlesgc> TheGame ok, not sure, ask in here
<joakim> install completed
<TheGame> Does anyone know how I can upgrade my xbuntu 8.0.4 to 8.1.0? Without having to download the whole iso
<bsnider> joakim, run dkms status
<joakim> nvidia, 177.80, 2.6.27-6-generic, i686: installed
<joakim> thats a good thing, right?
<bsnider> ok, the module is now available to be loaded and used
<TheGame> Oh noodlesgc, I just disabled my pre-release respiratory sources and tried your command again and now it's given me the option! Thanks
<bsnider> now i need a look at your xorg.conf file
<bsnider> can you pastebin it?
<joakim> ok, what line? All of it?
<bsnider> all
<noodlesgc> TheGame ah, ill remember that one, i'm sure it will happen to countless other people
<joakim> Section "Monitor"
<joakim> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<joakim> EndSection
<joakim> Section "Screen"
<joakim> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<joakim> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<joakim> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<joakim> 	DefaultDepth	24
<joakim> 	Option	"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
<joakim> EndSection
<joakim> Section "Module"
<joakim> 	Load		"glx"
<joakim> 	Disable	"dri2"
<joakim> EndSection
<bsnider> i said pastebin, not paste it in here
<joakim> sorry, here is the whole one
<bsnider> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<joakim> !pastebin
<joakim> ok, sorry
<bsnider> joak, i want you to open your xorg.conf file in gedit with root privilges and replace it with mine
<joakim> bsnider, ok
<batti5> <bsnider> can you help me with xorg.conf to?
<bsnider> joakim, here's mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/56028/
<bsnider> after you finish, restart your computer and the nvidia module should load
<bsnider> batti5, i have to go away for awhile, but maybe later
<batti5> ok
<joakim> bsnider, ok I will now reboot
<zniavre> hello again
<joakim> bsnider, back but the driver did not load
<jaldhar> ikonia:  I got back to the encrypted disk!  Apparently if you choose recovery from the grub menu and select drop to a shell (or something) it bypasses the passphrase check.
<zniavre> i can't use mouse / keyboard anymore any ideas of what is the worrie?
<jaldhar> ikonia: so now how do I set a passphrase or reset it or remove it altogether?
<joakim> dkms status
<joakim> nvidia, 177.80, 2.6.27-6-generic, i686: installed
<joakim> so it should load right?
<jaldhar> ikonia: is cryptsetup the package that handles this?
<bytor4232> Okay
<bytor4232> interesting problem
<bytor4232> I can't use mouse / keyboard
<joakim> bsnider : will things get wors if I do a partial update?
<bytor4232> Just updated.  Now mouse and kbd doesn't work.
<joakim> bsnider : I have to go and if you are not here when I come back I just like to thank you for your help. You are truly one of ubuntu communitys finest
<bytor4232> Hey ubuntu+1, how to I get my mouse and kbd back?
<zniavre> bytor4232:  i hav same problem here
 * bytor4232 signs
<bytor4232> I was able to CTRL-ALT-F1
<bytor4232> At least I could get to my screen, which is running on an LTS server.
<noodlesgc> have you guys tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<bytor4232> that runs Alpine, Finch, Epic4, and Rtorrent
<zniavre> this i do not know how to do but i connect irssi
<bytor4232> All I need to keep working in an emergency.
<zniavre> noodlesgc:  yes i tried
<zniavre> i talked about hal something
<bytor4232> noodlesgc: Yup, I tried too.
<bytor4232> I knew updating at the data center was a bad idea.
<bytor4232> Actually, running Intrepid on my laptop is probably a bad idea.
 * bytor4232 needs to get back to X so he can get Bob and Tom 24/7 back up and going!
<bytor4232> Of course, I miht need firefox soon.
<zniavre> i even erase xorg.conf but in failsafe session mouse and kbd are stucks
<eklof> Hi.
<rafkid> danb - many thanks for the candy tty command - worked a treat after several pass
<eklof> Anyone else having problems with no sound in flash-movies in firefox?
<compilerwriter> zniavre are you not able to start an x session either?
<igormorgado> hi there. I updated Intrepid right now and it broke (again) my keyboard, I noticed that there was missing a special key in keycodes/evdev the fix is just add this special key cause the key exists in symbols/br file. where should I post the fix
<zniavre> compilerwriter:  startx does not work too
<zniavre> yes it's on gdm i can't use mouse/kbd
<zniavre> so i guess xsession is open
<der_lunz> i found this bug report, maybe it helps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/254840/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254840 in xorg-server "[intrepid] mouse and keyboard stop working under gdm and gnome" [Medium,Fix released]
<zniavre> der_lunz:  this must say it will be corrected soon ?
<compilerwriter> slavik and I were able to determine that, in my case, kdm was working but something was going wrong in getting x fired up
<rski> hei
<urban_ryoga> is there a way to downgrade network-manager? I'm seriously tethered here
<rski> 'could not launch menu item' gnome-apperance-propertions' no such file or directory
<rski> what package do i need?=
<compilerwriter> Blueskaj you around?
<zniavre> how can i see wabsite without x please to read der_lunz  links ?
<zniavre> web*
<igormorgado> urban_ryoga: pin the lower version with priority 1000 or greater
<der_lunz> zniavr: i won't know, though i believe so. Anyways you can follow the directions in the comments meanwhile
<EitheL>  hey, anyone here?
<der_lunz> zniavre: use 'links' (sudo apt-get install links)
<rafkid> zniavre - I just had this problem fixed a few moments ago - open a tty and use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ - repeat it a few times and here I am back
<igormorgado> urban_ryoga: or download the lower version manually, remove net-man and install lower version
<EitheL>  hey, i'm having a problem using update manager... still on alpha-6 i believe
<rafkid> zniavre - and don't forget the ^ carrot...................all thanks to danb
<rski> um?
<zniavre> carrot ?
<rafkid> ^
<urban_ryoga> igormorgado: i have to do it manually right? I don't see previous versions in the package manager
<rafkid> ^=carrott symbol
<zniavre> sorry im a bit french i can't understand
<tsuru> did anyone else's evdev module get flagged for uninstall?
<igormorgado> urban_ryoga: right
<EitheL>  are the updatet servers down? I am having a hard time updating my computer using update manager and synaptic package manager
<zniavre> rafkid:  it updates nothing
<EitheL>  some files are just not downloading, takes 5 minutes or more to acknoledge its not downloading
<urban_ryoga> igormorgado: what do you mean by pin the lower version with priority 1000 or greater?
<rafkid> zniavre: so sorry for you then - that was the sum totl of my help knowledge today - worked a treat for me - sorry for you it does not
<wtgee> Hello...my latest round of updates completely borked my whole system, is anyone else eeing that?
<ConstantineXVI> anyone else not able to call up gnome-do from the keyboard?
<EitheL>  @wtgee I can't update
<EitheL>  @wtgee i'm still on alpha-6
<igormorgado> urban_ryoga: this is "advanced" package administration, isnt intended for users, there isnt any interface to do that, pin is to set a specific priority in a package or repository, btw, GIYF.
<wtgee> I lost basically all of gnome
<EitheL>  it appears no one is responding?
<igormorgado> wtgee:  install gnome-session and ubuntu-desktop
<EitheL>  have you tried to do alt+f2 and put in update-manager?
<EitheL>  gnome on my computer works
<wtgee> igormorgado: Yeah, I am pretty sure I can fix it...I guess I was wondering why it was so broken.
<igormorgado> wtgee: because is ALPHA
<wtgee> EitheL: I just ran the updates again and it didn't do anything.
<wtgee> igormorgdao: Aren't we on beta now. ;)
<igormorgado> wtgee: things can broke, package can change his names, you can lose an update and something should be removed on repository
<EitheL>  we are... i'm stuck on alpha because update manager isn't working
<W8TAH> im having with the new network manager in kubuntu 8.10beta -- i cant seem to get to let me have a static IP on my laptop - -can someone please help me?
<igormorgado> wtgee: but youre not =D
<wtgee> igormorgado: I realize that and I am not complaining, just asking if others are seeing it
<igormorgado> wtgee: i got a problem in my gnome today, fixed in 2 minutes.
<igormorgado> wtgee: my gnome was wiped out agter a update.
<wtgee> igormorgado: Do you suggest fixing it manually or waiting until it is fixed by newer updates?
<bytor4232> So whats the deal with X.  Can anyone help me fix it in here>
<igormorgado> wtgee: i dont know youre REAL problem,i fixed mine just installing gnome-session and ubuntu-desktop (meta package)
<bytor4232> kbd and mouse aren't working after the update I completed a few mins ago.
<igormorgado> bytor4232: are you using evdev
<bytor4232> I don't think so
<EitheL>  from what i'm hearing.. i should be happy my update manager isn't working >_>
<igormorgado> this is your problem, this is a know bug, have you updated or installed beta from cd
<EitheL>  me?
<bytor4232> KBD is working if I hit ctrl-alt-f1 and log in from the console.
<bytor4232> Thats where I am now.
<wtgee> igormorgado: I run updates every day, often multiple times.
 * bytor4232 is screwed.  he's working at the data center without a backup desktop
<igormorgado> EitheL: dpkg is your friend, apt is dpkg friend.
<igormorgado> wtgee: so do I =D, im apt-get dist-upgrade addicted
<bytor4232> igormorgado: How do I check to see if I'm using evdev?
<igormorgado> bytor4232: first answer my previous question
<wtgee> igormorgado: Yeah, me too, it's rather silly. :)
<wtgee> igromorgado: Have you re-run update after manually reinstall ubuntu-desktop and gnome-session?
<igormorgado> wtgee: no problem on do it.
<igormorgado> wtgee: after start your empty X session (try to open an xterm and run gnome-session manually, check output)
<bytor4232> igormorgado: I ran xinit -- :1 &> out.txt
<bytor4232> igormorgado: In out.txt it says "evdev not found"
<igormorgado> bytor4232: this is your problem, this is a know bug, have you updated or installed beta from cd
<bytor4232> igormorgado: I updated a few minutes ago
<igormorgado> bytor4232: updated from 8.04
<bytor4232> igormorgado: update-manager
<EitheL>  how do i get it running using dpkg? looked around
<rafkid> all: for those with no kbd or mouse - mine was fixed with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ - which I ran several times until it dl all and isntalled all - it worked for me................
<bytor4232> igormorgado: Upgraded from Intrepid beta
<igormorgado> bytor4232: ok edit your xorg.conf and set key and  mouse as evdev driver
<igormorgado> or just remove keyboard and mouse entries.. that should do the work too
<bytor4232> igormorgado: There is no kbd and mouse entries
<igormorgado> that is perfect. hmm
<wtgee> igormorgado: ok, brb...hopefully :)
<igormorgado> try to paste your xorg.log somewhere
<wtgee> igormorgado: Well, I guess I don't have to leave.  session started up fine.
<bytor4232> igormorgado: http://arthur.jfmi.net/xorg.conf.txt
<wtgee> Now to get out of failsafe...
<igormorgado> wtgee: very nice. now its fixed
<igormorgado> bytor4232: I want the logs, not the conf
<bytor4232> igormorgado: http://arthur.jfmi.net/out.txt
<igormorgado> btw.. i think that there is a problem here (im not yet confortable with new X org files)
<bytor4232> igormorgado: http://arthur.jfmi.net/Xorg.0.log
<igormorgado> (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)
<igormorgado> big problem
<wtgee> and voila
<igormorgado> wtgee: congrats.. its working =D
<wtgee> igormorgado: Thanks.
<igormorgado> bytor4232:  install xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<igormorgado> wtgee: youre welcome.. I will create a paypal account to me =D
<Ali_ix> is it stable enough to upgrade without blowing up the system?
<EitheL>  u never know..
<igormorgado> Ali_ix: not stable at all
<wtgee> igormorgado: Hey, my  money probably won't be worth anything soon anyway. ;)
<bytor4232> igormorgado: http://arthur.jfmi.net/out.1.txt
<igormorgado> wtgee: dolar
<igormorgado> wow.. broken packages
<Ali_ix> igormorgado: can you explain a bit? driver issues? gnome? whole xorg things or kernel?
<igormorgado> gnome, xorg, kernel
<igormorgado> all user things
<igormorgado> =D
<bytor4232> igormorgado: I'm running "apt-get update" to see if it fixes stuff
<EitheL>  same here
<bytor4232> igormorgado: WOOOT!
<igormorgado> bytor4232: paste your sources.list too
<bytor4232> igormorgado: BOOOYA!
<igormorgado>      1:2.0.99+git20080912-0ubuntu3 0 my version
<bytor4232> igormorgado: Between me running update-manager and now there has been a "fix" or something
<igormorgado> bytor4232: that happens
<bytor4232> igormorgado: I ran apt-get update, then I could install that udev
<Ali_ix> igormorgado: sounds cool :) going to upgrade :}
<igormorgado> maybe bot is compiling right now.
<igormorgado> then new versions are being uploaded and packages.bz rebuilt
<EitheL>  when I typed sudo apt-get update it downloads some stuff and now its stuck on one and its saying waiting for headers
<igormorgado> EitheL: =D wait 1 hour and try again
<igormorgado> EitheL: you can step in another hole trying to update now
<EitheL>  its been like this for like... 4 days O_o""
<igormorgado> EitheL: youre unlucky =D
<igormorgado> btw, this isnt stable yet
<rafkid> igormorgado: sensei your humour is good :) - a n00b doffs his hat to the master.........................
<EitheL>  so this will autocorrect and I don't need to do anything, just wait
<igormorgado> EitheL: if youre stepping in broken package things, your should wait for them "unbroke"
<bytor4232> igormorgado: Your the best.
<igormorgado> Rafik_: am I know you.
<EitheL>  ok, thanks :D
<igormorgado> rafkid: am i know you.
<EitheL>  also, pulseaudio problems sometimes AKA it crashes and I get no audio
<EitheL>  is that fixed?
<rafkid> igormorgado: no we don't know one another - just admiring you helping out is all
<igormorgado> rafkid: =D no, just because, im really a sensei.
<EitheL>  indeed he is :P
<igormorgado> EitheL: i mean, martial arts one
<rafkid> igor: fantastic!!! - sensei I bow to you
<EitheL>  ahh, literaly :P
<EitheL>  which martial arts specificly :P
<igormorgado> aikido and karate
<EitheL>  ahh
<EitheL>  i learned a little akido but it never caught on :P
<EitheL>  aikido*
<igormorgado> but this doesnt matter here, I was just curious because that =D
<igormorgado> i gtg, lunch time =D be well
<joakim> Problem: Im on ubuntu 8.10 and my nvidia 177.10 wont load on bootup
<joakim> dkms status says installed
<igormorgado> joakim: tried modprobe nvidia
<joakim> no, will do
<igormorgado> ok if works add it to /etc/modules
<joakim> I just realized that I dont know how to use modprobe =) sorry, how do I use it?
<igormorgado>  modprobe nvidia
<igormorgado> joakim: intrepid isnt intended for first time users =D
<batti5> intel 815 not detected in interpred ibex only 1024x768
<joakim> so Ive learned =) have to learn somehow thoug =P
<igormorgado> rafkid: http://arda.ibeu.org.br/dojo.jpg
<batti5> intel 815 not detected in interpred ibex, any help?
<igormorgado> batti5: lspci find it(question)
<batti5>  batti5: lspci find it(question) wath is this?
<joakim> igor: ok I unloaded it with -r and then loaded it again, cant really tell if it did something
<batti5> how to set res higher?
<joakim> igormorgado: ok I unloaded it with -r and then loaded it again, cant really tell if it did something, do I need to reboot?
<h4wk> is there a workaround yet for BCM43xx ndiswrapper seems to not work, aswell as the fwcutter
<igormorgado> joakim: no. try start X and past output somewhere
<igormorgado> paste
<wtgee> h4wk: I am using bcm4322 drivers without problems.
<wtgee> h2wk: from the manufacturer as I recall
<joakim> ok, will do, one more thing though, will a "partial update" make things worse or should I upgrade?
<h4wk> wtgee: did you fresh install or upgrade?
<joakim> (update manager is asking med to do a partial upgrade)
<Do``> i just upgraded to ubuntu intrepid and the keyboard shortcuts in rhythmbox dont work. anyone knows where i could delete any configuration files for this to reset it and hopefully solve the issue?
<wtgee> h4wk: fresh, but I had to do the drivers manually.
<h4wk> wtgee: how did you do it? ndis?
<wtgee> h2wk: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<rafkid> igor: which one? beard front row right?
<rafkid> igormorgado:  which one? beard front row right?
<Zvezdichko> hello, folks :) I'm one of your regular testers :) ready to upgrade
<h4wk> Do it then.
<h4wk> :)
<zniavre> i installed xserver-xorg-input evdev an kbd and then mouse kbd works again
<Zvezdichko> hehe, I'm very curious and impatient about the new Kubuntu :)
<Oli``> Just tried to install the lapm stack through tasksel and now apt is telling me to run "dpkg --configure -a". I run it but it comes back with "dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed. Aborted (core dumped)" and now I can't run any apt functions. =\
<Oli``> *LAMP stack
<joakim> igormorgado: startx said that it was already loaded on monitor0.
<rafkid> gtg
<batti5> how to set resolution in ibex?
<rmn> is compiz safe to update now?
<joakim> re: just updated from 8.04 to 8.10 and upon reboot the nvidia 177 driver failed to load. What to do?
<aoupi> hi, my sound is not detected here is my lspci -v output: http://pastebin.com/f1b7b8329 aplay -l shows no devices
<bsnider> joakim, get to a virtual terminal and kill gdm
<bsnider> ctrl-atl-F1
<bsnider> then run startx
<joakim> hi again, ok will do
<AkariChan> hi everyone
<Codemaster|Mobil> so i log into ubuntu today after updating and no gnome panels show up :|
<EitheL>  hey
<EitheL>  lool
<EitheL>  i feel like we've met before..
<EitheL>  anyway go to terminal
<Codemaster|Mobil> :P really
<EitheL>  sudo apt-get update  and sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Codemaster|Mobil> EitheL: i've already tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop and gnome-panel
<EitheL>  hv u tried updating apt-get?
<AkariChan> lol
<Codemaster|Mobil> yeah
<Codemaster|Mobil> i used aptitude, but nonetheless.
<EitheL>  restart?
<Codemaster|Mobil> there seem to be new packages, not for ubuntu-desktop, however
<Codemaster|Mobil> yes i have
<wtgee> Codemaster|Mobil: gnome-session
<Codemaster|Mobil> hm, let me check that
<Codemaster|Mobil> thanks for the help so far
<EitheL>  np :P
 * Codemaster|Mobil sucks at making bug reports, however :[
<EitheL>  me to:P
<AkariChan> hi everyone
<EitheL>  hey akari :D
<Zvezdichko> OK... in Kubuntu the procedure required adept with --dist-devel-upgrade and then clicking on Version upgrade, right?
<AkariChan> (why did i say that again... pfft) actually i am here to ask something
<batti5> nobody know how to set res higher then 1024x768 in interpred?
<TuTUXG> i have res 1400x1050
<EitheL>  what do u need akary
<EitheL>  and batti
<AkariChan> > quick question: if i want to install more fonts (says from my windows/fonts folder) to /usr/share/fonts, the fonts shows up but it shows as [] [] [] (blocks). any idea how to fix that?
<EitheL>  is ur graphics card
<EitheL>  nvidia
<EitheL>  or do u even have a driver installed?
<Codemaster|Mobil> batti5: if you have an nVidia card, try installing the 177.80 drivers
<EitheL>  @akari theres something in synaptic package manager that can fix that.. i forgot what
<EitheL>  well install not fix
<batti5> i have intel 815
<AkariChan> use system > preference > screen resolution?
<EitheL>  brb i'mma go on my linux lappy
<Codemaster|Mobil> EitheL, AkariChan: i think there is a package for window fonts
<AkariChan> EitheL: ok i'll look into it
<EitheL>  there is
<Codemaster|Mobil> or TTF fonts or something of the sort
<EitheL>  i'm lookin for it now
<EitheL>  in package manager
<EitheL>  synaptic*
<AkariChan> Codemaster|Mobil: ah ok. but i am actually looking into installing some UTF-8 fonts specifically
<Codemaster|Mobil> yeah, i was thinking you might be
<EitheL>  hey akari, have you installed tff2tex
<EitheL>  package
<Codemaster|Mobil> gah, i remember installing calibri a while ago, i just forget how :)
<batti5> use system > preference > screen resolution? in hardy i had up to 1280x1024
<EitheL>  i thinkk its just compatibilty problems..?
<AkariChan> im running 1920x1200, on a 8800GT
<EitheL>  is that ATI?
<AkariChan> but thta's with nvidia-glx
<Codemaster|Mobil> batti5: is running an intel card
<batti5> it is posible to force it
<Zvezdichko> my upgrade started :) Yay!~
<EitheL>  Akari: try installing he package tiff2tex in synaptic package manager
<EitheL>  Akari: or just look up fonts in quick search and install the other thing..
<EitheL>  *still looking for it
<Delvien> man firefox is moving so slow...
<AkariChan> okie
<AkariChan> i'll try that
<Codemaster|Mobil> lol, i keep trying to check what time it is and since my gnome panels are gone i look around the desktop for a few seconds, eventually resorting to the clock on the wall :)
<FrankT-Qc> I'm on ATI-Radeon, working 1680x1050 but if I hotplug the monitor, i can't get higher than 1280x1024... Restarting X after plugging gives me access to the full resolution
<AstralJava> EitheL means ttf2tex or msttcorefonts package. :)
<EitheL>  sure both
<EitheL>  thats what I was looking for
<EitheL>  =_=
<batti5> on the site it sais edit xorg.conf, how?
<Codemaster|Mobil> wtgee: gnome-session was already installed and i just reinstalled it
<Codemaster|Mobil> ubuntu-desktop is already installed, as well, but i will reinstall that, too
<AkariChan> compiz is so win :D
<Codemaster|Mobil> AkariChan: definitely
<CPrgmSwR2> i am having a sound issue amarok and juk won't play music
<CPrgmSwR2> but I can play system sounds
<CPrgmSwR2> lame is installed
<EitheL>  does VLC plaer work?
<EitheL>  player*
 * AkariChan flips the screen
<AkariChan> and wine makes it the last thing i had to worry about my windows programs... :D
<Codemaster|Mobil> EitheL: so i have ubuntu-desktop and gnome-session already installed - any other recommendations or should I just try a reboot?
<EitheL>  i'd say reboot
<Codemaster|Mobil> AkariChan: too bad it doesn't run Photoshop just as efficently or i'd be able to convert a good number of art students here; us IT/CS/SE kids already use Linux plenty :P
<EitheL>  are you on the effected computetr
<Codemaster|Mobil> yup haha
<EitheL>  or your on a different computer
<EitheL>  ahh
<AkariChan> ah
<Codemaster|Mobil> hence the mobil ;]
<AkariChan> Codemaster|Mobil: actually
<AkariChan> i am running cs3 portable
<AkariChan> on wine
<AkariChan> works well
<Codemaster|Mobil> ah ok
<Codemaster|Mobil> AkariChan: how much memory usage, though?
<AkariChan> hm let me check, one sec
<Codemaster|Mobil> or is the usage/speed/etc. comparable
<Codemaster|Mobil> =_= knowing if i said photoshop worked fine, they'd ask about illustrator, after effects, so on and so forth
<AkariChan> lol
<AkariChan> im installing csp, :D
<Codemaster|Mobil> anywho, gonna give this laptop a good reboot
<Codemaster|Mobil> csp?
<AkariChan> cs3 portable
<Codemaster|Mobil> CS Portable?
<Codemaster|Mobil> ok
 * Codemaster|Mobil rebootz
<jemark> im running intrepid
<batti5> my card is detected but the monitor isent, its a compaq 7500
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, how can I set webcam (gspca) gamma on intrepid kernel ?
<jemark> the rhythbox + pulsaudio has a high cpu usage...
<AkariChan> mwahaha
<AkariChan> it crashed :P
<batti5> my card is detected but the monitor isent, its a compaq 7500, how to select it?
<AkariChan> what resolution does it run?
<linny> hey ive got the usage of a nice server for a couple of months is there ibex torrents i could seed could some one point me to them please ?
<AkariChan> if it's a standard resolution (4:3) just choose a generic LCD with that resolution
<aoupi> is there some easycam equivalent that works in 8.10?
<batti5> 1024x768
<aoupi> or rather, that is in the repos :)
<AkariChan> choose "LCD Panel 1024x768 @ 60 Hz" in the settings for the display then
<batti5> whare?
<AkariChan> when you pick your monitor
<AkariChan> system > preference > resolution?
<batti5> but interpred dosen alow my to select any!
<AkariChan> hmm
<AkariChan> 1sec
<Delvien> batti5 is your gfx card installd correctly?
<Do``> anyone has troubles with keyboard shortcuts in rhythmbox?
<Delvien> do'' i use banshee, sorry
<AstralJava> batti5: Could you please use actual English words? It's rather disturbing trying to interpret what you're actually trying to say. Thanks.
<Delvien> AstralJava, /agree
<batti5> batti5 is your gfx card installd correctly? wath is it?
<rski> what is the name of the package
<Delvien> batti5 GRAPHICS = gfx
<rski> for Appereance ?
<batti5> but how to install it?
<rski> update-manager removed it i think
<batti5> now wath?
<Delvien> batti5 if you do not know how to isntall your graphics card, you should not be using intrepid yet
<Delvien> install*
<mvo> rski: it removed what?
<batti5> how to installed back?
<Delvien> rski gnome-appearance-properties
<rski> gnome-propertios- ah
<rski> that
<batti5> in kubuntu?
<rski> ubuntu
<rski> E: Couldn't find package gnome-appearance-properties
<Delvien> batti5 back up your data and install from acd
<Delvien> rski sudo apt-get install kcontrol
<linny> batti5: download 8.04 LTS and start fresh
<Delvien> rski didnt realize you were in KDE :P sorry
<rski> Package kcontrol is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rski> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rski> is only available from another source
<rski> However the following packages replace it: kdelibs4c2a kdebase-workspace-bin
<rski> E: Package kcontrol has no installation candidate
<rski> weird..
<Delvien> ok so sudo apt-get install kdelibs4c2a kdebase-workspace-bin
<CPrgmSwR2> VLC player works just fine
<CPrgmSwR2> but not amarok
<Delvien> CPrgmSwR2,  errors?
<CPrgmSwR2> yes
<Delvien> pastebin them please
<CPrgmSwR2> It just says too many errors
<CPrgmSwR2> but it doesn't say what
<Delvien> run amarok in a terminal
<Delvien> the terminal will output the errors
<CPrgmSwR2> got it
<batti5> but i installed fresh not upgrade
<CPrgmSwR2> http://rafb.net/p/TZj1YT55.html
<Delvien> batti5 yes, but you installed a beta version. which is prone to bugs.
<CPrgmSwR2> I am not sure if this will help
<Delvien> CPrgmSwR2,  my god thats a mess
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<Delvien> CPrgmSwR2, "[WARNING!] Phonon failed to play this URL. Error:  "" "Error, can not play this track."   are you playing a stream?
<batti5> yas, but i can set res manualy, if i would know how!
<CPrgmSwR2> yes
<CPrgmSwR2> no
<CPrgmSwR2> I am playing an mp3
<Delvien> batti5 http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download download that version, burn the image to a cd and install from there.
<CPrgmSwR2> I am using GStreamer
<Delvien> CPrgmSwR2, are you fully updated?
<CPrgmSwR2> yes
<batti5> but it going to be relased on oct 30, if i wait autoupdate would fix it on?
<Delvien> CPrgmSwR2, Phonon is audio output, are you having other sound problems? try playing the MP3 with totem (or whatever you use)
<batti5> its just 10 days left
<CPrgmSwR2> I am able to play with vlc
<Delvien> October 30th is 20 days away batti5
<CPrgmSwR2> but I can't play with juk
<CPrgmSwR2> its like gstreamer is fucked
<batti5> but that not so bad
<Delvien> CPrgmSwR2,  language
<CPrgmSwR2> sorry
<batti5> sould i report this bug?
<Delvien> CPrgmSwR2,  its ok, just keep it SFW (safe for work)
<CPrgmSwR2> okay lol
<Delvien> CPrgmSwR2,  do you have an MTP device attached?
<batti5> maybe it whill get fixed
<CPrgmSwR2> I need to go to work, but I think there is a sound issue with intrepid
<CPrgmSwR2> MTP?
<Delvien> Guess not :p
<Delvien> im looking CPrgmSwR2
<linny> batti5: even on the 30th its likley that intrepid will still be less stable than hardy
<CPrgmSwR2> There is a thread with someone else having the same problem
<Delvien> CPrgmSwR2,  in amarok options, select xine. and try again
<rmn> latest kernel is unbootable (can't see keyboard or usb-key to get passphrase for luks-volume)
<rmn> suggestions on how to proceed?
<batti5> wait! if the final version is relased i need to reinstall or the updates will do?
<rmn> batti5, updates should do. some larger than others
<Delvien> batti5 you can upgrade from an older version
<Delvien> rmn any errors?
<rmn> no errors
<Delvien> rmn just sits there?
<rmn> i just can't enter the passphrase
<Delvien> ah
<Delvien> i see
<Delvien> Laptop ?
<bsnider> rmn, try another keyboard
<batti5> thats wath i did from hardy, but it never started again.
<rmn> laptop.  and i have a special key-script that FIRST looks for a keyfile on usb.  bios says pendrive with no OS.  ubuntu says "failed retrieving keyfile"
<td123> Delvien: as long as he doesn't think sfw mean sex for work
<rmn> bsnider, i'll try. but what worries me is that it doesn't even see the usb keyfile
<Delvien> td123,  lol, yeah but who is sick in the head like that
<td123> Delvien: ya, statistics don't say anything
<Delvien> td123 well thats why i added safe for work
<td123> who cares if 3/4 men have visited a porn site in the past 24hours, they're just statistics right?
<rmn> bsnider, assuming that an external keyboard works then what? how to get it to work again
<Delvien> CPrgmSwR2,  that work?
<bsnider> rmn, i don't know
<_Zeus_> td123: i don't believe that
<linny> did you know that 85% of statistics are incorrect ?
<bsnider> rmn,  i was suggesting that you have a broken keyboard
<Delvien> td123 i dont even know what you are talking about right now...
<td123> linny: 85% of them are incorrect, 50% of the time
<rmn> bsnider, keyboard works fine.  i chose "last successful boot" and everything works as expected
<Delvien> bsnider i think he has a script on a usb that makes him log in, almost like a key to a car
<linny> td123: lmao
<rmn> bsnider, it broke after i did the updates accumulated over the past two days
<batti5> also the sound is going best in interpred, fast start, cool looks, the res is the only problem, it runs 10x better then the first beta of winvista
<td123> Delvien: me neither, your sfw explanation got me thinking though :P
<bsnider> rmn, when did you finish installing htem?
<rmn> 2 min ago
<Delvien> batti5 my grandma runs better than vista beta1
<linny> Delvien: hahaha
<rmn> say 5 to account for boot-attempts
<_Zeus_> she probably runs better than Vista SP1 :P
<Delvien> td123 Maybe you are one of those statics :P
<Delvien> prolly
<td123> Delvien: na
 * Delvien thinks spelling was made by the debil
<pen> I want to upgrade, what is the best way to backup my partition
<Delvien> CPrgmSwR2,  Do you have the Jamendo plugin/script running with amarok>
<bsnider> rmn, is that an extra boot parameter on hte kernel or something? i don't know how th keyfile works
<td123> pen, just copy all the custom files you have..
<Delvien> pen there are several backup utilities, google is your friend for this
<batti5> the only problem is i cant change the video card because i dont have a agp, on my compaq deskpro ed slim
<_Zeus_> echo $Delvien-3 | sed s/debil/devil/
<Delvien> lol
<Delvien> nice _Zeus_
<pen> Delvien, but there are too many, I just want a working one. dd is too much a hassle I remembered it's weird
<td123> pen, the best backup is not to rely on backups but rather copies of some files..
<rmn> bsnider, in GRUB i chose "use the last successful boot".  the keyfile-stuff works by an additional script in crypttab and init.  the script works, but i can't type anything to it
<_Zeus_> Delvien: ty :P
<pen> td123, what do you mean?
<batti5> are thare pci vid cards?
<pen> td123, they mean the same aren't they?
<Delvien> batti5 yes,
<rmn> bsnider, normally i get asterixes when i type the password, now i get none
<Delvien> batti5 before agp was mainstream, then pci-e x16
<batti5> can you recommand one?
<Delvien> rmn running a custom GDM?
<td123> pen: for instance, I have a backup of my music folder, some work, some code, and books. That's it.
<DreadKnight> anyone managed to upgrade from hardy kde4 mix to intrepid?
<bsnider> rmn, if you hit the caps lock key does the light come on? i mean is the keyboard getting power?
<Delvien> batti5 no, sorry.
<_Zeus_> Delvien: I also could've done !-7
<ali1234> batti5: nvidia vanta series cards are pretty goo
<td123> pen: iow, I just have a copy of those files on my ipod
<Delvien> :p
<ali1234> batti5: i had to put one in a computer the other day because the pci-e card blew up and it was the only other none agp card i had
<rmn> Delvien, no.  everything is regular.  used alternate cd for install, and installed an extra keyscript
<Delvien> pen http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/backup
<td123> pen: you shouldn't need to backup your os, unless you seriously have a customized os, like gentoo...
<rmn> bsnider, i am on the same machine now, albeit in safe-graphics-mode due to the new kernel modules being incompatible with the old (working) kernel
<Delvien> rmn hmm, weird, not sure, sorry man
<rmn> Delvien, ok. i'll make a post on the forum.
<Codemaster|Mobil> EitheL: somewhat working now :)
<Delvien> pen rsync command should do the trick, but you have to find the files you want to back up and it will do the rest if you type the paths
<Codemaster|Mobil> got gnome-panel back, but now my minimize/maximize/exit buttons are a bit awkward and my desktop backgrounds aren't being displayed
<bsnider> rmn, which modules?
<rmn> bsnider, nvidia 177, i suppose
<Delvien> pen just take a look at that article, it has some nice instructions/suggestions
<rmn> bsnider, but that's not the issue
<bsnider> rmn, that should be rebuilt automatically by dkms
<rmn> bsnider, the issue is that the boot is broken with the latest kernel
<rmn> bsnider, i'm on the old kernel because the new is broken
<pen> Delvien, ok
<bsnider> rmn, the new kernel is not broken
<bsnider> i am running it no problem
<bsnider> i think your upgrade got borked somehow
<rmn> bsnider, well, the pre boot authentication part of it is
<Codemaster|Mobil> i am running on the newest kernel, as well, with only minor issues that are presumably unrelated :)
<rmn> bsnider, i'm using crypt-fs (luks)  (alternate install-cd).
<bsnider> the factt hat dkms didnb't rebuild the nvidia module is another indication of that
<DreadKnight> anyone with an Intel GMA 950 under intrepid btw?
<_Zeus_> no
<rmn> bsnider, i'd like to continue this after dinner.  /msg in the meantime
<_Zeus_> i have one under hardy
<Codemaster|Mobil> hm
<Codemaster|Mobil> i wonder what can fix these issues with my wallpaper and min/max/exit icons
<|neon|> just did and upgrade and now after rebboting i see the login screen but the keyboard does not work or the mouse any ideas?
<Zvezdichko> How do you use Intrepid Ibex? Do you install it on a separate drive or replace the current version
<bsnider> there were very, very few changes fromthe last kernel to this one. basically linus just wanted it to sit for a few days to test the e1000e thing
<igormorgado> rafkid: yes
<DreadKnight> _Zeus_: oh... curious if there are any issues regarding xorg server under intrepid xD
<FrankT-Qc> Zvezdichko: sudo update-manager -d
<_Zeus_> DreadKnight: sorry, don't know
<Zvezdichko> FrankT-Qc: so you already use it on your home computer
<FrankT-Qc> Anyone having "fuzzy" windows after returning from sleep/hibernate ?
<_Zeus_> Zvezdichko: either one you want
<_Zeus_> you can install it over the current version
<FrankT-Qc> Zvezdichko: Yes, on a Laptop. All good except a few sound glitch and window decoration when comming back from sleep
<Zvezdichko> hmm.. I'm going to test in on an Intel PC
<Zvezdichko> and of course, I'll report
<FrankT-Qc> As for now, it's doing pretty good on a centrino duo
<TR_M> hi there. have a question about II and ATI-Graphics...
<td123> has ubuntu updated their intel 945 video drivers?
<FrankT-Qc> the only thing : there's this possibility of going dual head (virtual big screen...) kind a killed my X, had to boot in recovery and repare X back to normal.
<rafkid> igormorgado: truly awesome - what an amazing coincidence tho - that u r a sensei - such fun
<TR_M> i've read that fglrx won't work on 8.10, what alternatives are there?? ^^
<FrankT-Qc> TR_M ATI : What's up ?
<TR_M> i only know how to work with fglrx, thats my problem :-(
<pwnguin> nautilus seems to just lock up on the desktop
<FrankT-Qc> TR_M : I'm on an ATI Mobility radeon X1400 and everything's fine with the open source driver
<pwnguin> is there a place i should look for error messages?
<|neon|> just did and upgrade and now after rebboting i see the login screen but the keyboard does not work or the mouse any ideas?
<pwnguin> i get no icons on the desktop =(
<FrankT-Qc> TR_M : By the way, there is fglrx in the repository, except that it supports fewer cards than it used to
<FrankT-Qc> pwnguin: in windows...
<TR_M> hmm adept doesn't even find the fglrx...
<antoranz> can anybody help me get my sound back? I haven't been able to hear a thing on intrepid
<antoranz> 00:09.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<bsnider> antoranz, install today's pulseaudio updates
<antoranz> I didn't have it installed :-S
<rski> anyone having gnome-appearance-properties in the repo?
<rafkid> neon: from tty - "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^" worked for me after several pass's through the process
<l337ingDisorder> anyone have experience customizing the ubuntu install cd?
<linny> l337ingDisorder: you mean with somthing like remastersys ?
<linny> ive used that ?
<rafkid> |neon|: from tty - "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^" worked for me after several pass's through the process
<l337ingDisorder> no remastersys just creates a copy of your installation so you can only really use it on machines with the same hardware configuration
<l337ingDisorder> I mean customizing the ubuntu installer cd
<Codemaster|Game> hm weird - seems that metacity has almsot no setings in gconf (under apps, metacity)
<AkariChan> Anyone has experience mapping a logitech mouse that has horizontal tilt function to make it do something else (like backward, forward), how do i go about mapping it in xorg.conf?
<Codemaster|Game> what do you think would fix that? reinstalling metacity from apt?
<l337ingDisorder> there's only one entry in all of the ubuntu forums dealing with the issue I'm having and it just got moved to the archives supposedly being "solved" but the solution listed doesn't fix the problem for me
<linny> i belive remastersys does have an option to create a distributable copy
<bsnider> AkariChan, you don't. xorg.conf is not used for that purpose anymore
<AkariChan> ah
<linny> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_remastering_software
<l337ingDisorder> yeah I spent 2 days trying to get that working on a VM and then found tucked away in the back of some support forum that the "dist" option that creates a distributable basically just strips out the home dir
<AkariChan> what shall I do then, if you have any idea where i should start looking
<l337ingDisorder> so it's redistributable in that it doesn't have your personal home dir.. but it still won't work on a different hardware config
<bsnider> there are numerous threads int he intrepid forums about that kind of tweaking
<pwnguin> anyone else have a problem where the desktop icons don't show up
<pwnguin> ?
<bsnider> pwnguin, if you icons aren't there it means nautilus isn't running
<Codemaster|Game> no idea on the metacity issue?
<bsnider> pwnguin, alt+F2 type nautilus and hit enter
<pwnguin> i have a nautilus window up
<pwnguin> the desktop one isnt showing =/
<pwnguin> i suspect it's locked on something
<bsnider> i'd killall nautilus and the start it again
<FrankT-Qc> pwnguin: have you checked if there is a setting in Configuration Editor ???
<pwnguin> bsnider: thats a temp fix that works, but id rather hunt down the root cause
<_Zeus_> rhapsody rocks :D
<bsnider> pwnguin, when did it start happening?
<pwnguin> a few days ago
<bsnider> destroy your nautilus confi info
<pwnguin> is that in gconf?
<pwnguin> hmm. removing .nautilis may have fixed it. i should probably test from a cold boot
<DreadKnight> wireless issues fixed now in kubuntu?
<sorush20> HI
<sorush20> I keep gettting errors like this for some packages.
<sorush20> W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebase/libkonq5-templates_4.1.2-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<sorush20>   404 Not Found
<sorush20> I need to sort out my repostitories.. can some one take and look and tell me what could be wrong?
<AstralJava> sorush20: You have updated the apt database? If so, then try using the official repo, not the mirror. Mirrors can be out of sync at times.
<lovinglinux> Hi everyone. I just upgraded (fresh install) to Intrepid and it doesn't recognize my slave drive. Any idea how to solve this?
<tsuru> lovinglinux: when you say recognize, do you mean mount?
<tsuru> lovinglinux: is it no where in 'sudo fdisk -l'
<zniavre> (20:18:15) rafkid: |neon|: from tty - "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^" worked for me after several pass's through the process >you told him same of me    :o)
<zniavre> but i just reinstalled xserver-xorg-input-evdev / kbd and it work well now
<lovinglinux> tsuru: yesw, the drive is not mounted
<Codemaster|Game> hm
<Codemaster|Game> i just reinstalled metacity and nothing is in gconf
<Codemaster|Game> maybe i have to restart x
<tsuru> lovinglinux: are you also saying that Places > Removable media doesn't have it?
<lovinglinux> tsuru: my mistake. During install I have mounted it in the wrong path.../home/mydrive instead of /home/me/mydrive How do I fix this?
<lovinglinux> tsuru: it is working now, but in the wrong mount point.
<tsuru> lovinglinux: try looking in /etc/fstab and see if you can fix it there
<lovinglinux> tsuru: thanks I have found a tutorial in the site documentation. I try...brb
<tsuru> man this new login sound makes me feel like I'm playing Rise of Nations
<sorush20> AstralJava: I think that was the problem the uk repository is out of sync
<VSpike> Hi folks - I have an existing install with software raid and LVM.  Can I install to a blank LV with the live CD or do I need to use the alternate?
<skybinary> hello :D
<skybinary> i installed intrepid, on top of a b-e-u-tiful fresh install of 8.04 altho my nvidia is twitching after this upgrade
<sorush20> I'm getting this error E: postgresql-8.3: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 E: postgresql: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured E: tor: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 E: tor-geoipdb: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<aoupi> hi, my sound card is not detected, I'm not sure what sound card I have, but this is what lspci -v says: http://pastebin.com/f3cda0e8f
<aoupi> it says nothing about audio, I've loaded the snd-hda-intel driver but that didn't do anything
<tsuru> aoupi: looking up what kind of sound card you have would probably be the next best step
<tsuru> aoupi: has it worked with linux before?
<aoupi> tsuru: yea, but I think it is an onboard one, it is a laptop
<aoupi> tsuru: I got sound once when I first logged in after installing 8.04, but it didn't work there either after that :)
<ndube> The installer does not see and of my HD if I have more than one plugged in. If I have only one HD plugged in, the installer see's it fine. Any Ideas?
<ndube> anyone?
<skybinary> umm
<skybinary> dont panic!
<tsuru> aoupi: looks like it's probably part of the ICH9 chipset
<sorush20> ndube: so
<aoupi> tsuru: yea, but I've found others lspci output and that shows audio, but this doesn't
<tsuru> aoupi: and there is also word the repos are a litte on the fritz... you might want to try updating again
<tsuru> aoupi: at least I had some repo weirdness a little while ago
<sorush20> is it ide sata, what chip is it if stat or ide. What mother board is it. can you see them in bios. are the jumpers setup correctly. Have you checked the cables. Have tried another sata or ide port. Is your installation media good?
<aoupi> tsuru: changed server and now I got tons of new stuff :)
<ndube> soruch20: so?
<Zvezdichko> Upgrade complete!
<Zvezdichko> Now... the restarting
<Zvezdichko> this is when I'm scared :)
<debfx> which team should I subscribe to a bug to get a patch into the intrepid kernel? ubuntu-release?
<tsuru> Zvezdichko: did you double-check your grub menu.lst
<tsuru> ?
<tsuru> :D
<_Zeus_> debfx: i think it's too late.  you could try...
<Zvezdichko>  hmmm, no, why?
<tsuru> got me once
<Zvezdichko> rebooting
<ndube> The installer does not see any of my HD if I have more than one plugged in. If I have only one HD plugged in, the installer see's it fine. Any Ideas?
<antoranz> ok... so I just installed pulseaudio
<antoranz> how do I get it to work?
<antoranz> (by the way.... I'm on kubuntu)
<VSpike> Anyone know can I can enable software raid in the live CD so I can see my disks?
<Codemaster|Mobil> oh boy :(
<Codemaster|Mobil> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly A package failed to install.  Trying to recover: dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<ndube> vspike: let me guess, you are getting the red screen of death also?
<VSpike> ndube: no! at least, not yet :)
<VSpike> ndube: from the sound of it, I don't want to either
<ndube> vspike: so, does the installer not see anything?
<VSpike> ndube: haven't run the installer yet, just fired up the live CD.  It can see the drives, but I have no /dev/md0 or anything
<VSpike> ndube: I tried modprobing md-mod (I think it's the right module) and installing mdadm and running an mdadm --auto-detect
<_Zeus_> VSpike: what are you looking for?  md0?
<VSpike> _Zeus_: yeah
<_Zeus_> VSpike: yeah what?
<tsuru> yeah he's looking for md0
<_Zeus_> what is md0?
<_Zeus_> (just curious)
<VSpike> _Zeus_: RAID device
<_Zeus_> oh
<_Zeus_> ty
 * _Zeus_ catalogs that for future reference...
<Zvezdichko> Hmmm... Ubuntu upgraded successfully, nice looking KDE desktop, no hardware issues
<_Zeus_> b1?
<ndube> I suppose no one knows why I can't see my HD?
<Codemaster|Game> ndube: check fstab?
<ndube> i am in the installer on the alternate cd
<ndube> no fstab
<VSpike> ndube: what does "sudo fdisk -l" show you?
<VSpike> ndube: ah
<l337ingDisorder> anyone know how to make a custom install cd that omits certain packages?
<ndube> this is happening on more than one system so I am inclined to say it is something wrong with the alt cd
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hello -- since this morning all my network devices have gone awol
<ndube> but i am unsure
<Redhammer_the_Ol> anybody else have that and fixit
<Redhammer_the_Ol> all gone, wired and wireless
<l337ingDisorder> Redhammer_the_Ol: check your hardware drivers?
<VSpike> ndube: I'll probably have to download the alternate install CD, so I'll soon find out
<ndube> vspike; k
<VSpike> aha -- i have raid devices!  sudo mdadm --examine /dev/sdb1
<VSpike> Then it finds them
<andry> hmm.. just updated. touchpad doesn't work anymore on thinkpad T400
<rafkid> zniavre: it did work though - why the derision? am confused - i got tha t tip here and it just worked really well - explain my n00bishenss?
<andry> and laptop can not reboot
<DoYouKnow> has there been an improvement in the drivers for ati radeon xpress 200m and the other mesa stuff for r300 between the beta and now?
<DoYouKnow> because I had some trouble with flickering screens while doing 3d stuff
<DoYouKnow> I'm upgrading as we speak
<DoYouKnow> to the latest builds, so I'll file a bug if there's still a problem
<DoYouKnow> I had some trouble with flickering and after closing a window (such as glxgears), it leaving a residue on the screen
<andry> do you guys have touchpad working after last upgrade?
<andry> my thinkpad stopped responding on touchpad
<andry> should I file a bug?
<Zvezdichko> I noticed several nasty bugs and I'm ready to describe them
<Zvezdichko> anybody noticed that KDE is very slow?
<Tm_T> Zvezdichko: KDE 4 and nVidia?
<w8tah> can someone tell me how, in kde4, to make the mouse wheel change the desktop?
<Zvezdichko> Tm_T - No, KDE and Intel - 946 GZ
<Zvezdichko> I'll describe this in the bug report...
<Tm_T> Zvezdichko: KDE3 or KDE4 ?
<frybye> w8tah: install compiz-fusion with synaptic - and compiz-icon also perhaps..
<w8tah> ok - cool - -compiz icon or fusion icon?
<w8tah> (under kde3 it was fusion icon)
<frybye> both - and the ccsm config appl - and then starting that with the icon you need to do some config...
<frybye> you can probably find a good detailed info with google - " install compiz fusion ubuntu " should find it...
<w8tah> isnt compiz dead and its now beryl?
<Tm_T> no, beryl is dead and it's now compiz fusion
<Zvezdichko> I'm sorry, my KDE crashed
<Zvezdichko> it was KDE 4
<w8tah> ok
<frybye> w8tah: I am no real expert- just a somewhat busy newbie...
<Zvezdichko> temporary switched to GNOME
<frybye> if smbdy else whats to jump in with more detailed stuff or a good url for this...?
<Zvezdichko> There are several others bugs I encountered - Kopete fails to start under KDE 4.1, but strangely, it works in GNOME
<Zvezdichko> I probably need some more testing before sending the bug report
<Zvezdichko> my first question in - how can I disable the Kwin special effects which are turned on?
<frybye> btw - since the latest updates the bbc-plugin for totem movie-player seems to be working - extras|install plugins| bbc plugin.. for us british expats a rea boon.. it didnt work up til lattest updates..
<Halabund> Hello!
<Halabund> I just tried the Ubuntu 8.10 live CD.  As I click the little network icon in the upper right corner, I see an entry: Configure VPN. But in the window it brings up, all the buttons are disables (on the VPN tab).  Is this feature still unimplemented?
<frybye> and of course for anglophiles of all flavours...
<frybye> Halabund: probably have to install some additional packages or...?
<w8tah> frybye: whats the ccsm package name -- do you happen to remember?
<danbh_intrepid> Halabund: its because you have entries in your /etc/network/interfaces            just delete all the entries, EXCEPT THE FIRST TWO, which relate to lo
<frybye> eh .. hang on...
<danbh_intrepid> Halabund: here is mine for reference http://pastebin.com/f2b252216
<frybye> w8tah: I have in total under copiz in synaptic the following...
<Halabund> danbh_intrepid: It only has two lines, the same as your example.  I did not make any changes, in fact the first thing I did after booting from the live CD was see how a VPN could be set up
<danbh_intrepid> Halabund: hmmm, does your network work at all?
<antoranz> so.. no one can help me get my sound back on kubuntu?
<Halabund> danbh_intrepid: I'm talking to you right now, so yes :)
<Halabund> danbh_intrepid: I'd just like to set up a VPN
<Halabund> If I don't, I have to keep the browser open and type the password every 10 minutes or so to keep connected ... Just the stupid way we access the net in here
<frybye> compiz  compiz-plugins compiz wrapper compiz-core compiz-gnome python-compizconfig compizö-fustion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extrea fusion-icon compizconfig-settings-manager (!!this is it i guess!!) and  thats it .. you proably dont have to request them individually.. hehe
<frybye> if you hve the rest then of course the compizconfig-settings-manager will do the trick...
<danbh_intrepid> Halabund: oops, I missed the part about being in a livecd.  Im sorry.  The VPN stuff is accessible on my system, but I've never tried it.  I don't think I can help ya
<w8tah> thanks ton!
<Halabund> I booted from the beta live CD, clicked the network icon on the tray (or whatever it is called in gnome), and chose Configure VPN.  But all buttons are disabled (there's an Add button, but it's disabled)
<frybye> i have an updated intrepid-b - thats what the list is based on...
<Halabund> danbh_intrepid: OK, I'm just playing with the live CD, so it's no big deal :)
<Jordan_U> Halabund: You need to install a VPN package like "network-manager-openvpn"
<frybye> w8tah: be carefully of a couple of apparent typpos - in that list.. in fact i have a wireless keyboard and blame typpos on me being too far from the pc heheh
<kavon> hello, if i were to use the ubuntu or kubuntu 8.10 beta, is there any risk of my intel ethernet port being corrupted?
<frybye> kavon - probably not  - garanties next door... heheh
<danbh_intrepid> kavon: if you get the current version, its been fixed.  Im not sure what the state was with the actual beta release
<w8tah> frybye: no problem -- i have it working.. beautifully
<frybye> w8tah: cool...
<kavon> w8tah: so you're using it and they did officially disable the driver?
<frybye> i just upgraded my cpu here and now the box is also b e a u t i f u l l .. heheh
<w8tah> kavon: just had to install it
<kavon> w8tah: just had to install what
<w8tah> compiz etc
<kavon> A problem that could result in corruption of the firmware on Intel GigE ethernet hardware has led to the disabling of the e1000e driver in the Linux kernel included in Ubuntu 8.10 Beta.
<Halabund> Jordan_U: I couldn't find that package, and when tried to "tick" in all repositories, I got a download error after reloading the package information.  I guess I'll come back when 8.10 goes final.
<kavon> i got my confirmation, i don't use ethernet so i'm good to test it
<w8tah> kavon -- im talking about compiz setting manager - -which has nothing to do with with the e1000 driver
<danbh_intrepid> kavon: there you go.  If you then update, the driver will be re-enabled, because a fix was released
<kavon> danbh_intrepid: nvm i can't test kubuntu 8.10 beta: NetworkManager 0.7 as included in Ubuntu 8.10 Beta is not compatible with static network configuration
<Codemaster|Mobil> hm, okay
<Codemaster|Mobil> so i was able to get metacity fixed
<Jordan_U> Halabund: You should  be able to enable universe and install it, are you connected to the internet?
<Codemaster|Mobil> however, i still am unable to have a wallpaper, for some odd reason
<Codemaster|Mobil> if i set a wallpaper, it simply sets itself to the background color
<Halabund> Jordan_U: Yes, I am chatting from the same machine
<Halabund> Jordan_U: But Synaptic says: "Could not download all repository indexes"
<Jordan_U> Halabund: odd
<Halabund_> Does that "-" sign have a special meaning in the search box, or is this a bug?
 * Codemaster|Mobil grumbles
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Does anybody know, will OpenOffice 3 make its way to 8.10?
<andriijas> anyone else experiencing mouse troubles after last days updates?
<bsnider> ac3/dts passthrough on totem-xine works for the first time since i've been using it
<bsnider> i now have no more audio complaints on ubuntu, except for the fact that pulse is 3 milestones out of date
<ter> hi, some trepidation about installing intrepid - do upgrades after Oct30 catch up with the normal upgrade process?
<void^> yes
<void^> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tsuru> andriijas: check to make sure xserver-xorg-input-evdev is installed...I lost my keyboard and mouse earlier today. reinstalling that helped
<Halabund> So is it a bug that when typing "vim" in Synaptic's Quick Search box, vim-gnome comes up, but when typing "vim-gnome", it doesn't?  Or am I missing something?
<andriijas> tsuru: thx
<andriijas> helped
<Zvezdichko> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Zvezdichko> !xorg-bugs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg-bugs
<bytor4232> When should I run the Intrepid updates to test to see if evdev is installed for those of us not using it?
<bytor4232> I'm sure upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid will have evdev installed, I just have three machines that are in a pre-evdev state that I can test tonight.
<Halabund> A question: How does one make this awful "The media contains software" bar go away in the file manager?  (This storage device has an autorun.inf file.  I understand this, but I do not want to run any software at the moment so I do not need that bar there all the time while I'm browsing the files.)
<ter> Thx. Read UpgradeNotes. For a install to new machine, think beta->final release is better than heron->ibex?
<bytor4232> ter: Plus, you don't have to wait two weeks to upgrade.  Once ibex drops the servers will be flooded for at least a week.  It was with heron.
<tsuru> yikes I didn't know that... that is a little yuck
<ter> OK, here I go intrepid.
<bytor4232> I had an issue with the updates this morning, that was just because I updated at a bad time.  The repos should be fine right now.
<bytor4232> the infamous evdev thing they switched to.
<tsuru> is what they 'switch to' explained anywhere?
<tsuru> or was it just a  snafu?
<danbh_intrepid> bytor4232: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<bytor4232> tsuru: I don't know.  Eventually I was able to install evdev, but only after a package dependency problem was worked out.
<bytor4232> danbh_intrepid: Does startupmanager come with ubuntu-desktop?
<Codemaster|Mobil> so yeah, any idea with the "missing wallpaper" deal? I set my wallpaper, yet it doesn't display... another issue is that i go into applications (or places or system) and no icons appear
<bytor4232> danbh_intrepid: I'm technically a Xubuntu user, though I help out in the *buntu* channels.
<danbh_intrepid> bytor4232: oh, change that command to: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^
<Zvezdichko> I hate firing global X bugsd
<Zvezdichko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/281442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281442 in kubuntu-meta "KDE 4.1.2 is extremely unstable in Intrepid Ibex, using Intel 946GZ integrated chipset" [Undecided,New]
<tsuru> Codemaster|Mobil: when did you last update?
<bytor4232> danbh_intrepid: I did.  Should I rerun it after upgrading my other boxes?  I want to help out and make sure evdev gets installed by default when our intrepid beta people go to upgrade.
<Codemaster|Mobil> tsuru: today
<danbh_intrepid> bytor4232: intrepid beta people?
<Daemonik> Is there any way to print an .odt without using X?
<danbh_intrepid> bytor4232: the update this morning concerning evdev would've broken your system if you did a dist-upgrade, or did a partial upgrade with the update manager
<bytor4232> danbh_intrepid: I know, my lappy was down for a while during work hours.  It was a little frustrating.
<bytor4232> danbh_intrepid: Has that been worked out?  Are any other dist-upgraders going to experience that?
<danbh_intrepid> bytor4232: that command will reinstall xubuntu-desktop, and all the defaults.  If you are running the defaults already, it wont change anything
<Codemaster|Mobil> tsuru: why, any idea what might be wrong
<danbh_intrepid> bytor4232: yes.  others advised me to use just regular upgrades in the future, that would've avoided the problem.  Only use the dist-upgrade when you need to
<Codemaster|Mobil> hm, i think it might be compiz related.
<bytor4232> danbh_intrepid: I was using the update-manager.
 * Codemaster|Mobil restarts X and is going to try to remove compiz and see if that fixes it....
<Dada_> Hi there!  Anyone know if a community port for 8.10 has been made or will be made?
<Dada_> er
<Omoikane_> I just did a partial update of Ibex and now my Flash video has stopped working.
<Dada_> community port for PPC
<MTecknology> I have a support question about an app - and useing 8.10 - ask here or no?
<bytor4232> danbh_intrepid: The update-manager did the dist-upgrade or the partial upgrade.
<danbh_intrepid> bytor4232: then it wouldve asked if you wanted to do a "partial upgrade"     same as dist-upgrade
<bytor4232> danbh_intrepid: So beta testers should not use dist-upgrade/partial upgrade?
<bytor4232> danbh_intrepid: I just clicked on the icon in my panel and told it to go to town.
<markit> hi, any tips about upgrading from 8.04+kde4 to 8.10+kde4 without loosing kde4 settings??
<danbh_intrepid> bytor4232: well, you need to understand why it broke
<Omoikane_> How should I go about getting my flash video back?
<danbh_intrepid> bytor4232: there was an upgrade of several packages, all depending on each other, and they hit the repos at different times
<danbh_intrepid> bytor4232: thus, when the first few hit, it breaks the system.   I don't really know what you _should_ do, except just accept the situation, and repair when things break.  I really don't know
<MTecknology> I used bluetooth-applet to pair my phone and computer. I know it works bacause I grabbed files off of it. Now I want to setup blueproximity but when I scan for devices, it doesn't see my phone.
<tsuru> or maybe not upgrade as long as it says "partial upgrade"
<bytor4232> tsuru: You know, thats probably a good idea.
<Codemaster|Mobil> doesn't seem like the issue is compiz
<bytor4232> tsuru: I've always had problems after "partial upgrades"
<Codemaster|Mobil> my icons and wallpaper are still broken
<AstralJava> Codemaster: I think I saw mentions of Murrine-Human theme causing issues earlier today. Might wanna look into that. There should be mentions of it in .xsession-errors
<Zvezdichko> markit: mv .kde4/ .kde/
<Zvezdichko> but KDE 4 is very unstable here
<Codemaster|Mobil> AstralJava: okay, i'll look into that file
<danbh_intrepid> bytor4232: you still need the partial upgrades when there is a new kernel.  Maybe just let those partial upgrades sit for a day or two, till you are sure you need it
<Codemaster|Mobil> AstralJava: i did a ps aux | grep nautilus and it seems nautilus is running as "nautlius --no-desktop --browser"
<Codemaster|Mobil> no-desktop, indeed, too...
<markit> Zvezdichko: I'm using kde4 right now, but since 8.10 installs as kde, and I also have (past) kde3 configs, wondered what would have happend upgrading... did you tried?
<markit> Zvezdichko: or as "unstable" you mean that kde4 was much more stable in 8.04?
<Codemaster|Mobil> AstralJava: I checked my ~/.xession-errors anad there's no menton of human at all
<AstralJava> Codemaster|Mobil: Sorry, can't help you there. Seems like there isn't exactly anything called Murrine-Human, but check the Murrine themes anyway.
<Zvezdichko> markit: yeah, I tried. By unstable I mean... it crashes, freezes...
<Zvezdichko> I fired a global bug, anyway, attaching as many files as possible
<Zvezdichko> now I use GNOME
<AstralJava> Codemaster|Mobil: No mention of "failed to load Human-Murrine" ?
<Codemaster|Mobil> nope
<AstralJava> Codemaster|Mobil: Okay, then it's a separate issue. Sorry of being of no assistance.
<Codemaster|Mobil> :) no problem, thanks though
<markit> Zvezdichko: gnome is evil for me... so you suggest me to stay with kde4 in 8.04? or you never had kde4 in 8.04?
<Jordan_U> markit: It's not gnome thats evil, your just obviously not stupid enough to appreciate the simplicity and lack of features ;)
<Zvezdichko> markit: I had it. It worked well. But Intrepid Ibex is beta and it's not ready
<Zvezdichko> if anybody is interested in what I encountered+files and logs= https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/281442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281442 in kubuntu-meta "KDE 4.1.2 is extremely unstable in Intrepid Ibex, using Intel 946GZ integrated chipset" [Undecided,New]
<sven-tek> If i use the profile keyword, the file /etc/readahead/boot is not created. Can someone confirm this?
<Codemaster|Mobil> hm
<Codemaster|Mobil> so
<Codemaster|Mobil> why would nautilus be running with --no-desktop
<Omoikane__> I ran a partial update on Ibex and when I try to play a flash video in FF it tells me I need to install flash but it's installed... Any ideas?
<danbh_intrepid> Omoikane__: ubuntu?
<Omoikane__> Yes
<markit> Jordan_U: lol :) I was referring to Incaza involvment, sorry in any case if I hurted someone with my rough opinion, anyway
<danbh_intrepid> Omoikane__: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<Omoikane__> Danbh_intrepid with the ^?
 * danbh_intrepid should become a bot that just repeats that over and over
<markit> Zvezdichko: I'll have a look. Running live beta in my laptop (the one that has 8.04 + kde4) was without trouble
<danbh_intrepid> yes, with the ^
<Zvezdichko> danbh_intrepid: Just configure your crontab :)
<danbh_intrepid> lol
<Omoikane__> Danbh_intrepid Why does that fix it?
<Omoikane__> Just wondering.
<danbh_intrepid> did it do anything?
<Omoikane__> Yes
<Omoikane__> It fixed it.
<danbh_intrepid> Omoikane__: well, its because sometimes the dist-upgrade will break your system
<Omoikane__> Did that just reinstall the ubuntu desktop?
<lfaraone> Hey, I am at one of the initial stages of the upgrade, and am told that I may have a worse graphical experience (fglrx is no longer present in intrepid, I have a AMD card). Is this replaced by anything?
<Jordan_U> lfaraone: By the open source 'ati' driver which may or may not support hardware accelerated 3D with your card
<lfaraone> Jordan_U: Ok, is there a list of working cards?
<markit> anyone else upgraded from 8.04+KDE4 to 8.10+KDE4?
<lfaraone> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<tsuru> lfaraone: the ati catalyst drivers don't support xserver 1.5 yet which is what intrepid is on...
<Jordan_U> Such a smart bot, being channel aware and whatnot
<Codemaster|Mobil> Jordan_U: lol
<Codemaster|Mobil> the bot is quite helpful
<lfaraone> Ok, this isn't my production machine, so WhyTheHellNot?
 * lfaraone installs anyay.
<penguin42> hmm the update today seems to have made my machine less happy than it was - gnome network manager says I don't have a network connection on this machine
<Codemaster|Mobil> hm
<Codemaster|Mobil> one possible culprint could be this error i am getting
<Codemaster|Mobil> x-session-manager[20948]: WARNING: Application 'gnome-wm.desktop' failed to register before timeout
<Omoikane__> How do I get the desktop look from all of the ibex screenshots?
<Omoikane__> namely http://linuxiano.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/clear___intrepid_ibex_by_salane89.jpg
<TuTUXG> Omoikane__, that's a mockup
<sorush20> hi
<Omoikane__> where do I download ubuntu themes?
<Omoikane__> Yeah, I liked the translucent panes without the title bar etc...
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> still have big problems with wacom
<Do``> i've just upgraded to ubuntu intrepid and my keyboard is acting up real weird
<mifritscher> without running wacdump it works only sometimes , aleways for a few seconds
<Do``> the keyboard configurations dont seem to take affect
<mifritscher> with it works always, but really choppy
<Do``> delay, speed, cursor blinking, all stuck on default values, no matter how i set it
<Do``> anyone experienced something like this?
<danbh_intrepid> Do``: you sure you have the latest evdev? or whatever?
<Do``> my intrepid is fully updated
<danbh_intrepid> Do``: yeah, I filed a bug report about it awhile ago
<danbh_intrepid> Do``: I can dig it up if you want to add your complaint :P
<mickstephenson> After a recent update the cooling fan on my laptop has gone crazy. It has 5 second bursts of full force, followed by 1 second on slowing down completely, then full force again. It is seriously driving me crazy, I have a Dell M1330, anyone else experiencing this problem?
<Do``> danbh_intrepid: if your bugreport is the same then no thanks :)
<Do``> unless there's a workaround in the comments
<Do``> another thing i noticed though
<Do``> is that my special keys dont work
<danbh_intrepid> I just complained that keys repeat to fast, and you cant change it
<danbh_intrepid> *too fast
<Do``> mine are too slow :)
<Do``> and you cant change it ;p
<Do``> does your special keys work btw?
<Do``> i'm using a logitech internet pro keyboard, it has play, pause, mute, volume, favs, email buttons at the top
<Do``> and in keyboard shortcuts they are set to control rhythmbox, and they worked fine through 7.04 7.10 8.04
<Do``> but now only volume up and down work, nothing else
<danbh_intrepid> yeah, they worked as well as they did before, which is about half of them work
<Do``> even after resetting them one by one
<Do``> i think i saw some thread suggesting that evince might be hijacking those buttons
<Do``> but i dont have evince installed
<Do``> can you confirm this?
<danbh_intrepid> confirm what?
<danbh_intrepid> I have evince installed
<danbh_intrepid> bug 264196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264196 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "[intrepid] keyboard Repeat Keys is failing to adjust" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264196
<Do``> would you care to remove it just to check?
<Do``> if it fixes the special keys for you, maybe there's something to that suggestion
<danbh_intrepid> Do``: well, I think its better to say that my special keys work.  Most of them do.  Only a few don't, and it was the same as in hardy
<Do``> aah
<Omoikane__> I saw a few screens of Ibex that had a theme that looked like panes of glass for windows. I was wondering if that can be done.
<Do``> i was thinking that i should find the configuration of the keyboard shortcuts program
<Do``> and i found out that it's launched by gnome-keyboard-properties
<Do``> but i couldnt find the package that installs it
<Do``> so i dont know where to look for the rest of the installed files
<danbh_intrepid> Do``: Sys > prefs > keyboard
<danbh_intrepid> *keyboard shortcuts
<Do``> i know that
<danbh_intrepid> Do``: do you have that link?
<Do``> i'm looking for the actual files
<Do``> so i could delete the configuration file
<Do``> maybe there are some leftovers from hardy
<Do``> danbh_intrepid: https://launchpad.net/bugs/263779
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263779 in evince "Evince takes over global shortcut keys" [Unknown,Fix released]
<danbh_intrepid> Do``: gnome-control-center: /usr/bin/gnome-keyboard-properties
<Do``> just the 1 file?
<Do``> where does it store the settings?
<danbh_intrepid> thats the package
<Do``> i dont have a gnome-keyboard-properties package installed according to synaptic
<Do``> so no.
<danbh_intrepid> er, the package is gnome-control-center
<Do``> ah, cool
<rmn> where can i find a changelog for ubuntu kernels?  2.6.27-6 introduced some problems that continue with -7 (can't boot with cryptodisk)
<Pici> Launchpad will have them.
<danbh_intrepid> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/
<Pici> Or that.
<rmn> excellent. i'll give it a look
<bsnider> rmn, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/2008-October/008342.html
<rmn> bsnider, thanks.  but that's the -7?  -7 also has the problem, but it was introduced in -6.
<bsnider> but every kernel after rc2 contains nothing but bugfixes and regression fixes
<Chousuke> ... generally :)
<Chousuke> stuff that can't break existing code may go in later too.
<rmn> well, something broke.  and since changing the kernel during boot fixes it the culprit seems to be ...-6
<bsnider> rmn, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/2008-October/008062.html
<rmn> bsnider, thank you very much.  looks like the one i ended up with after fiddling with your first url
<bsnider> you're talking about the changes from rc9-now, that's not a lot.
<bsnider> there wasn't even supposed to be an rc9, except for that e1000e thing
<rmn> bsnider, with rc-9 you mean ...-5?  i do realise that the changes are small, but i have a hard time believing that it could be something else.  well, initrd, but it was rebuilt to no avail.
<bsnider> no, -6 was rc9. -7, the one we're using now, is the final release
<rmn> the change was from -5 to -6 so then it must be RC8...now
<bsnider> it worked with rc8 but not with rc9 and the final, right?
<rmn> correct
<rmn> and it continues to work with manual selection of kernel, so it's not the surrounding stuff that is broken
<bsnider> why don't you try setting it up again from scratch as if you hadn't set it up before?
<rmn> by that you mean full reinstall?
<bsnider> no, just the feature you're having trouble with
<rmn> well - the feature i'm having trouble with requires full install
<rmn> the hard drive is encrypted, every part of the filesystem except /boot.  this is officially supported through the alternate disk.
<rmn> problem is that i can't authenticate, and hence it can't commence boot
<rmn> i would very much like to keep my present setup, if at all possible
<bsnider> rmn, did it work with an older kernel? were you able to upgrade kernels without any trouble?
<bsnider> or did you set the whole thing up on the rc88 kernel?
<Do``> danbh_intrepid: reinstalling that package kinda fixed the repeat speed and stuff, not the best but now i can see it changing as i change the settings
<rmn> bsnider, yes, i believe i updated from -4 to -5 ok
<Do``> danbh_intrepid: special keys still dont get to rhythmbox though :/
<rmn> bsnider, it is this very machine. if i force -5 it works as it used to
<rmn> bsnider, actually, i installed the pre-beta.  and it has worked since then.
<bsnider> are you worried about physical security or something?
<ionstorm> the new updates screwed my system up
<ionstorm> well not screwed
<rmn> bsnider, i am concerned about my personal information, as well as that i possess for others, e.g. my employer.  i find it somewhat narrowminded not to encrypt the hdd when it is possible, and usually works without a hitch
<ionstorm> I just cant boot, nvidia wont work
<ionstorm> kernel panic with zd1211 card in
<rmn> bsnider, i've run a debian etch server with the same setup for over half a year where i have had no problems upgrading kernels
<penguin42> rmn: luks seems to be OK for a single partition on -6 at the moment; I don't do whole disc though
<rmn> penguin42, it appears to be usb-related during initrd?
<penguin42> yeuch
<penguin42> debugging initrd is horrid
<bsnider> rmn, i forgot if you'd said that the keyboard is getting power at the login screen?
<gaminggeek> -sigh- tablets are never going to work just out of the box are they?
<penguin42> is it the spinishness or the touchscreenishness that doesn't work out of interest?
<gaminggeek> with tablets?
<penguin42> nod
<gaminggeek> I mean wacom tablets
<penguin42> oh
<penguin42> I thought you meant tablet pc stuff
<bsnider> wacom tablets work fine
<gaminggeek> bsnider: no they dont...
<bsnider> make sure it's plugged in before you boot
<gaminggeek> oh right
<bsnider> it isn't hot-pluggable
<gaminggeek> well thats anoying,,,,
<bsnider> well, there's always winblows
<gaminggeek> why is it not hot-pluggable?
<rmn> i lost connection at :31.  penguin42, bsnider, did you reply to anything after that?
<bsnider> gaminggeek, let me astonish you with this answer...
<bsnider> because
<bsnider> that's why
<penguin42> rmn: I didn't but I think it was bsnider who asked if your USB had power
<bsnider> rmn, i forgot if you'd said that the keyboard is getting power at the login screen?
<gaminggeek> well arn't you clever, your mother must be proud
<rmn> bsnider, penguin42 it's the same keyboard I use in grub.
<penguin42> rmn: What other USB stuff do you have plugged in?
<rmn> so if it's power-related the latest kernels actively disable it
<rmn> nothing apart from the keyfile usb
<rmn> the usb pendrive gets seen by bios
<bsnider> rmn, what i mean is, if it isn't getting power, the module isn;t there and maybe you could add the keyboard module to the list that should be automatically loaded
<rmn> bsnider, plausible.  i should be able to see that by a diff if i can get both lists.  where can i find them?
<bsnider> rmn, lists of what? loaded modules?
<rmn> bsnider, list of modules to be loaded by initrd
<rmn> bsnider, i have a list that loads fat-etc, but that's a for-all-kernels-list
<bsnider> rmn /etc/modules
<compilerwriter> Any patches to Ibex been put out while  I slept the last six hours?
<bsnider> compilerwriter, many
<rmn> bsnider, that's also a for-all-kernels-list
<rmn> bsnider, so if that was the case i wouldn't be able to boot with -5 like i am just now
<bsnider> rmn, but if it's a kernel problem you can force the keyboard driver to load and get it working that way. it's a workaround, but it might work
<compilerwriter> bsnider do you think any of them will fix startx for me? and how should I go about getting them from a console only login state.
<rmn> bsnider, i'd like to give it a try.
<bsnider> compilerwriter, what exactly is the issue?
<rmn> bsnider, i might need to be handled for a bit, if you can bare with me
<bsnider> rmn, i'm not sure what the damned keyboard module is called. hold on whilst i look for it
<compilerwriter> bsnider the issue is kdm is running and tries to log me in, but startx craps out
<penguin42> would it be hid or something?
 * compilerwriter is thankful that at least I have a console working.  I would be pulling out what is left of my hair if I couldn't even manage a console login.
 * compilerwriter can't remember a beta that went this badly
<penguin42> (is anyone else seeing network manager saying they don't have a connection?)
<compilerwriter> penguin42 I  would be happy to see a network manager that I didn't have a connection.  I would at least have xwindows at that rate.
<compilerwriter> zniavre!
<compilerwriter> zniavre are your problems being worked out?
<penguin42> compilerwriter: Ah
<penguin42> compilerwriter: What's your video hardware?
<danbh_intrepid> compilerwriter: ubuntu?
<compilerwriter> nvidia penguin42
<zniavre> compilerwriter:  yes
<compilerwriter> kubuntu danbh_intrepid
<jianfei> another 67mb of intrepid updates
<compilerwriter> wow that 67mb might have what I need in it.
<compilerwriter> someone tell me the command to go get them from the console
<compilerwriter> I haven't managed to remember how to work this way very well.
<compilerwriter> !mutt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mutt
<jianfei> compiler: its compiz and xserver updates
<iamrafkid> danbh_intrepid: thank you for earlier - you rescued the day
<compilerwriter> jianfei I need xserver stuff.
<compilerwriter> I am excited.
<compilerwriter> If I can get xserver working I will consider working with the cube again.
<gaminggeek> compilerwriter: what is the issue your having?
<penguin42> compilerwriter: if you do an apt-get update and then apt-get distupgrade it should do it
 * compilerwriter misses his cube
<danbh_intrepid> iamrafkid: your welcome, though I don't remember the details  : )
<compilerwriter> :sudo apt-get update
<compilerwriter> sorry not used to ircii
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-11
<rmn> bsnider, did you throw in the towel?
<bsnider> rmn, i think the driver we're looking for is evdev
<iamrafkid> danbh_intrepid: dead kb dead mouse just upgraded and stuck.................u fixed it in one minute - thanks
<rmn> bsnider, ok. do you know off the top of your head how to load it at grub?  or i'll search, no problem
<danbh_intrepid> iamrafkid: cool!
<bsnider> rmn, i think you can add that as a grub parameter. do a search please
<rmn> bsnider, i'm on it.  thank you very much for your patience and persistence.
<gaminggeek> bsnider: nope still doesnt work even if you plug it in before boot
<compilerwriter> well I am still coming to you from console
 * compilerwriter is getting quite bummed.
<penguin42> compilerwriter: It's at times like this when you should remember just how much you like the console
<danbh_intrepid> compilerwriter: have you tried the tasksel command?
<compilerwriter> That is why I try to use at least once a month whether I need to or not penguin42
<compilerwriter> no danbh_intrepid I have not
<danbh_intrepid> kubuntu, right?
<compilerwriter> what must one do with the stuff.
<compilerwriter> yes kubuntu
<danbh_intrepid> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^
<jianfei> logout button updates are confusing me
<compilerwriter> ok danbh_intrepid brb
<penguin42> jianfei: Yeh I kind of liked the hibernate on the running man
<jianfei> penguin42: yeh what happened to it?
<penguin42> jianfei: Seems to be on the system->shutdown menu option
<penguin42> took me a while to find it
<robin0800> %C1,0
<jianfei> penguin42: lol cant find it yet
<FormallyeLVis> hi, stressfull life in here? :) i wanted to install the ati-driver via Synaptics, but it wants xserver-xorg-core is blacklisted. any hints how to install it?
<danbh_intrepid> !ati | FormallyeLVis
<ubottu> FormallyeLVis: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<FormallyeLVis> yay, ty!
<compilerwriter> well I seem to already have the most recent desktop installed.  danbh_intrepid
<compilerwriter> I just can't get startx to fire up.
<danbh_intrepid> compilerwriter: did it go through a list of packages?
<jianfei> ok found it and accidently pressed it
<compilerwriter> I can't remember now danbh_intrepid.
<danbh_intrepid> compilerwriter: you would have seen a long list scroll somewhat quickly over the terminal.  VERY long list
<danbh_intrepid> compilerwriter: are you using tty's?
<compilerwriter> I was up making coffee after I fired off apt
<compilerwriter> I am logged in via konsole
<compilerwriter> what is the flag for shell command in ircii?
<danbh_intrepid> compilerwriter: well, Im just checking to make sure you remembered the ^
<compilerwriter> I needed the ^?
<danbh_intrepid> yep
<compilerwriter> What was the command again then danbh_intrepeid
 * compilerwriter muses that intrepid is truly living up to its name
<danbh_intrepid> one sec
<danbh_intrepid> I was setting something up
<danbh_intrepid> @defaults
<danbh_intrepid> try this command to reinstall the defaults for your system!  sudo apt-get install (k|x)ubuntu-desktop^             and dont forget the ^ (carrot)
<Omoikane__> I saw a few screens of Ibex that had a theme that looked like panes of glass for windows. I was wondering if that can be done.
 * penguin42 has changed the background - I don't like the Ibex one
<compilerwriter> well it went through a whole big list and said I had the newest version for most of it.  It upgraded some things but still no startx working.
<compilerwriter> could it be the Nvidia card now, or something else?
<gaminggeek> bsnider: you need to update your infomation on tablets.
<gaminggeek> you can enable hot plugin support by copying /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-input-wacom/10-wacom.fdi into /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi
<danbh_intrepid> compilerwriter: are you using 177?
<compilerwriter> 177?  danbh_intrepid
<danbh_intrepid> 177 is supposed to be the only one that works right now
<danbh_intrepid> version of the nvidia driver
<compilerwriter> what is 177 and what is tasksel
<compilerwriter> how would I find out if I were using 177 from console?
<danbh_intrepid> not sure
<psycardis> Are there any changes in Intrepid that would increase support for broadcom wifi?
<penguin42> when you say 177 is it a package version?
<danbh_intrepid> compilerwriter: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-177    see if its installed
<compilerwriter> ok will do does anybody know how to do a shell command from within ircii?
<bsnider> gaminggeek, that's good
<danbh_intrepid> compilerwriter: cant you use another tty?
<psycardis> I think it's EXEC <shell command>
<compilerwriter> I don't know how to do that danbh_intrepid.  I am so used to firing up a terminal from within xwin and just clicking a tab.
<danbh_intrepid> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<psycardis> compilerwriter: I think it's EXEC <shell command>
<psycardis> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<compilerwriter> thanks psycardis I now have two ttys going
<psycardis> ﻿Are there any changes in Intrepid that would increase support for broadcom wifi i.e. any added support in the kernel or anything like that??
<compilerwriter> it would appear that I am using 177.80 danbh_intrepid
<danbh_intrepid> yeah, I dunno
<compilerwriter> more mbox
 * bruce89 is annoyed they're dropping the WebKit help plugin from GIMP
<bruce89> but not surprised
<phoenixz> Hi there, just installed 8.10 beta, and it seems my broadcomm WiFi is working okay, only when connecting to encrypted networks, the connecting process just stops.. Anything known about this issue?
<phoenixz> Kunbuntu with knetworkmananger, actually
<anas> hi
<anas> if i installed the 8.10 beta ,, could i upgrade it after 30 oct. ??
<anas> hello
<cwillu> anas, yes, it's the same repositories.  However, you shouldn't upgrade unless you're willing to post bugs to launchpad, help out in the forums and the chatrooms, etc.
<anas> ??
<anas> ??
<danbh_intrepid> anas: yes, you can upgrade, but there are still many bugs
<danbh_intrepid> anas: and you need to stop spamming
<anas> danbh_intrepid : sorry !!
<bytor4232> is there an issue with flashplugin-nonfree
<bytor4232> My videos keep stopping.
<bytor4232> If I shade the window and unshade it, they play for a bit, and freeze again.
<danbh_intrepid> anas: the release is only a few weeks away, and if you install early, you need to make sure you know how to repair broken package setups.  Its best to install on a test partition, rather than your main one
<bruce89> all the problems in this channel are caused by that package
<anas> danbh_intrepid : thanx ,, i'll install it in virtualbox ..
<prickpocket> the package called 'user'?
<bruce89> prickpocket: that too
<prickpocket> =P
<bytor4232> How do I tell what driver my Xserver is using?  I'm getting a lot of wierdness in my video.  Terminals are full of colorful stripes, flash stopping after playing for a few seconds.  I want to make sure Intrepid is using the right driver on my laptop.
<bsnider> bytor4232, run the command glxinfo
<bsnider> pastebin its contents
<bsnider> pastebin its output, i should say
<bytor4232> bsnider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56151/
<bytor4232> bsnider: It has to be a video driver issue.
<bsnider> bytor4232, you're using the intel driver
<bsnider> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM 20061102 x86/MMX/SSE2
<bytor4232> bsnider: Ah, okay.
<bsnider> and it's only providing opengl version 1.4
<bytor4232> bsnider: I can't figure out the deal with this.  Flash only plays for a few seconds, if I shade and unshade the window it will play for a few seconds more.  Plus there is all kinds of wierd rendering bugs that require me to "toggle" windows to get them to clear up.
<bytor4232> bsnider: Oh, and when flash freezes, I can still hear sound.
<bsnider> the flash issue is probably not a graphics driver issue
<bruce89> bytor4232: compiz issues probably
<bytor4232> bruce89: Using XFCE.
<bruce89> not using xfwm's compositor?
<bytor4232> bruce89: Nope, compositor is off.
<bruce89> must be thanks to lovely people at Adobe then
<bytor4232> bruce89: I'll try gnash
<bsnider> bytor4232, try another browser. try epiphany
<bsnider> firefox isn't fully compatible with flash 10 yet
<bytor4232> bsnider: Hulu complains that it doesn't support gnash's version.
<bruce89> the two most problematic packages there
<bytor4232> bsnider: youtube doesn't play at all with gnash
<bruce89> !swfdec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swfdec
<bsnider> don't bother with gnash
<bruce89> in other words, try it
<bsnider> i said try flash 10 with epiphany instead of firefox
<bsnider> and make it epiphany-webkit instead of the gecko version
<bsnider> RAOF, r u here?
<bruce89> !ping | RAOF
<ubottu> RAOF: ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<bruce89> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Peddy> I'm getting this dbus error from apps that use Bluetooth, in intrepid: "org.bluez.Manager" doesn't exist. Anyone help me please? :)
<bruce89> Peddy: may be the blueZ transisition
<bytor4232> console message: http://static.hulu.com/javascripts/hulu_15745.js @7754: Value undefined does not allow function calls.
<bytor4232> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<bytor4232> bruce89: Thats using epiphany-webkit
<bruce89> sounds nice
<Peddy> bruce89: how could I fix this?
<bytor4232> bruce89: and the standard epiphany does the same thing, plays for 10 to 20 seconds and freezes.
<bruce89> in other words, it's flash
<bytor4232> bruce89: so you recommend swfdec-mozilla
<bruce89> it doesn't appear to work though, but it doesn't crash
<bsnider> bytor4232, close all browsers and kill all instances of npviewer.bin and then try again
<albuntu> are you talking about flash ? because i made some updates yesterday and for me everything is fine with firefox and flash
<bruce89> such a pain in the lower back
<bsnider> all will be fine when ff 3.1 comes out
<bytor4232> albuntu: I'm not sure its flash either.  I'm getting random wierdness with other aspects of the video.
<bsnider> bytor4232, you and everyone else i know of
<bruce89> bsnider: I've heard that before
<bytor4232> bsnider: With flash10?
 * bruce89 hopes for HTML5
<albuntu> bytor4232 : bsnider its strange because for me everything is fine. youtube , etc
<bsnider> bytor4232, if you don't have strange display bugs in intrepid, there's somthing wrong with you
<bytor4232> bsnider: Its definately something with this laptop.
 * bruce89 is going to compile swfdec from source
<bytor4232> bsnider: Its been doing it for a few days, and my desktop played flash fine yesterday.
<bytor4232> http://arthur.jfmi.net/Screenshot.png
<bytor4232> Check that out.
<bytor4232> Look at the terminal in the upper right corner.
<mkhlnsh> hello. using synaptic to disable the instalation of packages that are just _recommended_ but not _dependencies_ is not working. after closing synaptic is doing the same thing. how can i fix this?
<bsnider> bytor4232, do you know anything about x server development?
<bytor4232> bsnider: Not really.
<bsnider> then don't beat yourself up over it
<bsnider> everybody has these bugs
<bytor4232> ah
<bytor4232> Hopefully they will be ironed out by the time final lands..
<bytor4232> Otherwise its a long road reloading this lappy back to Hardy.
<bsnider> bytor4232, your time would be much better spent dating movie stars and supermodels
<bytor4232> ha
<bytor4232> well, i got nothing but time.
<bytor4232> I'm at the data center at 9pm board out of my mind.
<bytor4232> Supporting a guy doing a colo install for people who don't know what they are doing.
<bruce89> interesting type of wooden plank?
<bytor4232> and this "guy" has a bad track record on delivering stuff on a timely basis.
<bsnider> so there are no movie stars or supermodels nearby, i take it?
<mkhlnsh> :))
<bytor4232> I'm just north of detroit.  No.
<bytor4232> So its a little like the blind leading the blind out there, and the boss won't let me leave.
<albuntu> is anyone willing to offer me 1500 euros to buy a pc i like ? lol . just kidding
<bsnider> albuntu, start a charity dedicated to enriching yourself
<bruce89> albuntu: there is a banking crisis on you know
<albuntu> bsnider : lol
<albuntu> bruce89 : thats why i said that. dont take your money to the bank. give them to me :P
<bruce89> don't invest it in Icelandic banks
<bruce89> not that there's any left now
<bsnider> bruce89, you live in iceland?
<albuntu> invest the money in albanian banks. nothing will happen there
<bruce89> no, Scotland
<albuntu> anyone Albanian here ?
<bsnider> jim belushi was here awhile ago, but not now
<bytor4232> holy cow
<bytor4232> bsnider and bruce89 were right.  I'll be.
<bytor4232> I removed flash 10 and manually downloaded flash 9.
<bytor4232> now hulu plays fine.
<mkhlnsh> how can i disable for good the instalation of the recommended packages? is there a bug or what? i've allready unchecked the checkbox on synaptic, but after restarting synaptic is still checked. is this what ubuntu team is starting to now? force people to install all the packages even if they DO NOT wont to???
 * bytor4232 begs forgiveness to the xorg people
<bruce89> newer not necessarily better
<bsnider> that's probably because of flash 10's windowless mode, which firefox doesn't support
<danbh_intrepid> bytor4232: Im running hulu on flash 10 right now
<bytor4232> maybe its flash10 plus the intel driver.
<bsnider> bytor4232, no
<bytor4232> its running very slow.
<bruce89> mkhlnsh: I think that's the plan
<bruce89> mkhlnsh: although you can always use aptitude
<bsnider> bruce89, aptitude automatically installs recommended packages
<bsnider> apt-get doesn't
<bruce89> bsnider: I've disabled that
 * bruce89 likes getting rid of a lot of stuff that ubuntu-desktop recommends
<bytor4232> danbh_intrepid: With flash10, the video will play for five or six seconds, the sound keeps going, but the video freezes.  I have to shade and unshade the window to get it to resume video playing.
<mkhlnsh> now that is the most stupid thing. why do i have to instyall 44 packages if i only need ONE? i wanna disable installing recommended and install _only_ dependencies. can you tell me how to do that? synaptic is broken in this case!
<danbh_intrepid> bytor4232: Im on ubuntu, never had a problem.  I dunno
<albuntu> how can i check my flash version so i can tell you what i am using because for me everything is fine
<bytor4232> about:plugins
<bsnider> albuntu, right-click on a video as it's playing
<albuntu> bytor4232 : i have flash player 10
<lfaraone> Hey, should apt-get source work on a vanilla ubuntu install, or do I need additional packages?
<albuntu> bytor4232 : and firefox 3.0.3
<bruce89> you have to enable the "Source Code" tick box thing
<albuntu> mkhlnsh : there is a reason why they are recommended
<danbh_intrepid> mkhlnsh: what package are you trying to install?
<mkhlnsh> but they are not dependecies. my problem is that i MUST be free to select what to install and to install only the f@#$ing _dependencies_ not the hole repository.
<albuntu> mkhlnsh : try to calm down and explain what is the package , what does synaptic say after the crash , etc
<mkhlnsh> is not important what package i wanna install if this is the same thing for _all_ packages. synaptic does not crash. i just uncheck the check box and there are no more installed _recommended_ packages, just dependecies. i install the package. but after that i close synaptic. as usual. after some time i wanna some other program. synaptic does not have the checkbox checked. and so i have to uncheck the checkbox again.
<bruce89> you should file a bug
<lfaraone> bruce89: Yeah, turns out vanilla ubuntu-desktop doens't include dpkg-dev, which is required by apt-get source.
<mkhlnsh> i don't have time to do research on how to file a bug. i just need to disable this stupid behaviour. it should be my OWN choice what to install and what not! especially if those packages are not needed.
<AkariChan> which file should i edit to run scripts/commands after i got into gdm? (pre-login or after login, doesn't matter in this case)
<danbh_intrepid> mkhlnsh: I can file a bug on your behalf
<danbh_intrepid> mkhlnsh: bug 154349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154349 in synaptic "synaptic won't remember certain preferences" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154349
<danbh_intrepid> I dont need anything, since its already filed
<albuntu> mkhlnsh : you have to remember that intrepid is in beta stage and this problems may happen. if no one here can file a bug then that problem will never be resolved
<albuntu> mkhlnsh : thats how this community "works"
<danbh_intrepid> albuntu: well, this one has been around since feisty
<pen> so
<pen> is it safe to upgrade now?
<bsnider> pen, safe?
<Hew> How is it possible that xserver-xorg depends on xserver-xorg-input-all, yet xserver-xorg-input-all can still be removed while xserver-xorg is installed?
<bsnider> missiles will not invade your house, if that's what you mean
<bruce89> lfaraone: I see
<mkhlnsh> pen i did an upgrade and after all i had to reinstall from scratch. don't upgrade if you not know what are you doing.
<bruce89> bsnider: as long as you don't live here
<bruce89> Britain's nukes a few miles away
<bsnider> but they're not pointed at shcotlund
<Jordan_U> Hew: Do you have xserver-xorg-input-2.1 installed?
<spiritssight> How do I update to 8.10
<bruce89> they are in a hill in Scotland a few miles from where I sit
<Hew> Jordan_U: It doesn't even exist in the repositories, no I don't.
 * bruce89 gets arrested under anti-terrorism laws
<bsnider> bruce89, secede from the uk
<pen> mkhlnsh, oh
<bruce89> bsnider: I'm trying my best
<spiritssight> how do I upgrade to 8.10 beta
<pen> mkhlnsh, what happened after you upgrade?
<mkhlnsh> my problem is that i wanna disable installing recommended packages. ok, synaptic got a bug. i can live with that. but why apt-get have the same bug? i never used aptitude, and not going to do _ever_.
<bsnider> indepenensh fur shcotlund!
<pen> spiritssight, backup your data first
<pen> spiritssight, it's still buggy now
<bruce89> bsnider: sounds about right
<Hew> Jordan_U: You can probably test it yourself, mark it for removal in synaptic, and it won't try removing xserver-xorg as well (which it should)
<bruce89> drink-wies
<Peddy> did the latest Gnome updates break GTK themes and icons for anyone?
<mkhlnsh> pen, there where many packages removed. and some stoped working.
 * bruce89 notes the interesting news about Sarah Palin
<Jordan_U> mkhlnsh: It's not a bug, it's a feature™
<Hew> A dist-upgrade yesterday removed all the input packages.. luckily I had noticed so I knew what was going on when I couldn't type in gdm this morning
<Peddy> bruce89: links please
<pen> Jordan_U, haha
<mkhlnsh> the feature tyo install 44 packages if ya WANT only ONE?? this is not a feature!
<pen> Hew, and what did you do?
<bsnider> bruce89, what, that she's a sexy crypto-nazi?
<AkariChan> which script should i edit to run scripts/commands after i got into gdm?
<bruce89> Peddy: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/7662820.stm
<Hew> pen: apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all :-)
<Peddy> kthx
<pen> Hew, and it works?
<Jordan_U> mkhlnsh: use --no-install-recommends to not install recommended packages automatically
<pen> Hew, can I preview the upgrade?
<Hew> pen: Yes. I did this from the ctrl+F1 terminal btw (whatever that is called, someone should tell me :P)
<AkariChan> tty
<bruce89> also, 2.6.27 is offical
<pen> Hew, what is the command?
<mkhlnsh> Jordan_U, thanks.
<AkariChan> tty1 to be exact
<Peddy> I can't change my wallpaper (it stays that orange colour). Is this happening for anyone else?
<albuntu> i am using 2.6.27
<Jordan_U> mkhlnsh: np
<Hew> pen: preview? you can try removing xserver-xorg-input-all and notice that it won't try removing xserver-xorg as well
<mkhlnsh> danbh_intrepid, thanks.
<bruce89> albuntu: a RC though
<Hew> pen: command to add or remove? I did a dist-upgrade with update-manager which is what removed mine
<pen> Hew, I mean a preview of what packages are removed and what added for upgrade
<albuntu> bruce89 : for me works fine.
<pen> Hew, like aptitude --preview dist-upgrade
<Hew> pen: update-manager --dist-upgrade
<bruce89> do-release-upgrade does that
<Hew> pen: I did it using the update-manager gui
<Jordan_U> pen: It should tell you that before any irreversible changes are made, but don't bet your data on it...
<pen> what should I type if I want to close the dist-upgrade?
<bruce89> not a good idea if you've started the actual installing process
<Hew> pen: In update manager? Click the close button?
<pen> Hew, but would it start bugging you next time?
<Hew> pen: What do you mean? If you have new versions to install, then the update-manager icon will appear in the notification area, yes, this is normal.
<Hew> pen: This is not related to my initial question
<AkariChan> is it possible to run 2.6.27-4 on 8.04LTS?
<Hew> My question was how can xserver-xorg-input-all be removed without removing xserver-xorg
<pen> Hew, what if I want to turn it off so it won't bug me upgrade?
<Hew> AkariChan: Not a good idea
<bruce89> AkariChan: not without some work
<AkariChan> ah. cuz i really wanted the RTL818x native modules to work with my desktop
<Hew> pen: ??
<Hew> pen: Are you running Intrepid?
<AkariChan> the driver provided by realtek is for 2.4 kernels, and ndiswrapper makes wonderful crashes with the windows drivers all the time.
<pen> Hew, like if I use dist-upgrade, the update-manager will bug me that there are packages to upgrade, but what if I want to turn it off?
<pen> Hew, I want to preview the packages that will be added or removed
<pen> Hew, but after that I want to disable it
<Hew> pen: That has nothing to do with dist-upgrade. It sounds like you just updated your sources.
<pen> Hew, nope
<Hew> pen: what is "bugging" you? Just the icon in the notification area?
<pen> Hew, you misunderstood me
<pen> Hew, I'm just saying
<pen> Hew, you know if there are updates, the update manager will show an icon on the gnome-panel right?
<pen> Hew, that's what I call the "bugging"
<Hew> AkariChan: There is no "official" way of using 2.6.27 on Hardy, but you may be able to compile your own. You're better off asking in #ubuntu for Hardy support.
<pen> Hew, nvm, I just use -d
<pen> Hew, so it only shows a button
<bruce89> AkariChan: the question is, why would you?
<Hew> pen: Yes. I do not know how to turn it off, maybe it is one of the preferences or a gconf key. I haven't had a need to disable it, it's always a good idea to upgrade whenever you can, especially on Intrepid which you are apparently using.
<_Zeus_> ytou're better off just upgrading to intrepid if you want kernel-.27-6
<pen> Hew, I'm not using intrepid right now
<pen> Hew, hardy
<Hew> pen: Then you should be in #ubuntu
<pen> Hew, but I did install intrepid on my external
<pen> Hew, hey, I'm talking about upgrades
<pen> Hew, it's related to intrepid
<Hew> pen: I'm not sure how disabling upgrade notification is related to Intrepid.
<klaxian> any ideas why an upgrade today causes keyboard and mouse to stop working in X?
<Hew> klaxian: yes, I ran into the same problem
<_Zeus_> pen: what's the issue?  why don't you want the update manager to show up?
<Jordan_U> klaxian: Update again, IIRC it should be fixed now
<bruce89> pen: you shouldn't get an upgrade button yet
<Hew> klaxian: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all
<klaxian> adding InputDevice sections in xorg.conf fixes it, but reconfigure causes the problem again
<pen> bruce89, if I use the -d it will show me a button asking me if I want to upgrade or not
<klaxian> Jordan_U: i did upgrade since then, no luck
<klaxian> Hew: ok, will try
<pen> _Zeus_, it's solved, nothing really important now
<bruce89> pen: indeed, then don't use -d
<Jordan_U> pen: If you click that button I believe that it will tell you what will be installed upgraded and removed before actually committing to anything, but again, don't bet your production system on it
<pen> bruce89, yea, but no harm done, I didn't upgrade
<klaxian> Hew: should i reconfigure xserver-xorg after installing those?
<pen> Jordan_U, yea, so I turn it off I thinki
<klaxian> also, if xserver-xorg-input-all is necessary, why isn't it required by ubuntu-desktop (or subordinates)? ...ponder
<Hew> klaxian: I just noticed it was removed in a dist-upgrade, and reinstalling worked for me
<klaxian> Hew: cool
<Hew> klaxian: It is a dependency of xserver-xorg, which is a question I was asking just a while ago as to how it can even be removed
<klaxian> ah
<Hew> haven't really found out why yet
<klaxian> i'm sure it will be fixed before final release
<klaxian> do u still have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<Hew> klaxian: Yes, no doubt.
<Hew> klaxian: Yes
<klaxian> hmm i'm not sure either then
<klaxian> Hew: ok i'm gonna test it
<klaxian> brb
<Hew> klaxian: ubuntu-desktop doesn't come into this dependency issue, it's purely that xserver-xorg depends on xserver-xorg-input-all, yet it can still be removed! very strange..
<Hew> ok..
<Jordan_U> Hew: Yes it is
<bruce89> can't have been a dependency back then
<Hew> bruce89: It looks like it can still be removed, you can test it in synaptic
<Hew> ok, I'll actually remove it now to check. I hope my keyboard doesn't die on me :P
<Hew> ok, so I have successfully removed xserver-xorg-input-all while keeping xerver-xorg .. apt bug?
<bruce89> xserver-xorg depends on xserver-xorg-input-all | xserver-xorg-input-2.1
<Hew> bruce89: Yep, I don't have either, and 2.1 doesn't exist in the repos at all
<bruce89> nope
<bruce89> xserver-xorg-input-2.1 is provided by the individual drivers
<bruce89> so, drivers-all can be removed as input-2.1 is installed
<Hew> bruce89: Ah there you go, silly provided packages..
<Hew> bruce89: I thought they were meant to be italic in synaptic
<bruce89> I don't know, I was using aptitude
<Hew> bruce89: Still, this left me without evdev which killed my keyboard and mouse, hmm
<Hew> oh well, I'll just write it off as dist-upgrade craziness that won't happen after release. Thanks for your help bruce89 :-)
<bruce89> I'll see about bugs
<Volkodav> anybody has an issue with xkb layout?
<bruce89> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/281308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281308 in xorg "xserver-xorg-input being removed on upgrade" [Undecided,Incomplete]
 * bruce89 now has 11 GNOME bug points
<Hew> bruce89: Congrats :D
<bruce89> I'm surprised I'm that high
<zyrorl> hey
<zyrorl> i'm having some really annoying issues with my wireless and obtaining an address via DHCP
<zyrorl> it seems to authenticate fine over wpa, but then won't get an ip and gives up
<zyrorl> tried wicd and same problem happened as with network-manager, anyone else had this issue? i'm running an intel 4965AGN card.. , i have to force the ip on the connection for it to work. it seems to work fine if i connect to the same router using ethernet, other pcs on the network have no issues on the wireless either
<zyrorl> also tried manually to run sudo dhclient wlan0 and it wouldnt' pick up an ip address from dhcp
<_Zeus_> here
<_Zeus_> not sure what's going on
<zyrorl> guessing no one has any idea?
<zyrorl> it seemed to work fine in hardy as well..
<zyrorl> tried a fresh install as well, still won't work
<_Zeus_> what does dhclient say?
<zyrorl> it just sits there polling and no response so it goes to sleep
<_Zeus_> from the console?
<zyrorl> yah
<_Zeus_> could you post a line?
<zyrorl> i'll paste it on pastebin
<zyrorl> sec
<_Zeus_> ty
<albuntu> bye all
<KDE4000> hi
<KDE4000> http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/10/9/267 <--- will this patch make the next ubuntu?
<KDE4000> i need it to boot :(
<_Zeus_> i doubt it... when was it released?
<KDE4000> see : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/263543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263543 in linux "ubuntu 8.10 alpha4 boot failure" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zyrorl> http://pastebin/com/daaf2bc2
<zyrorl> zeus ^
<KDE4000> released : Thu, 09 Oct 2008 17:48:14 +0100
<_Zeus_> i highly doubt it
<KDE4000> :(
<zyrorl> first one is my wireless, and second one is the ethernet (both on the same router)
<Hobbsee> KDE4000: maybe.  we'll see.
<KDE4000> ok
<KDE4000> i need that patch
<KDE4000> or i have to get windows server...
<Hobbsee> KDE4000: could you boot with hardy?
<KDE4000> yes
<KDE4000> but
<KDE4000> i dont get HD found or ethernet in 8.04
<KDE4000> ubuntu is the only modern distro that can even boot
<_Zeus_> umm
<KDE4000> suse 10.0 can boot too, but it cant find HD
<Hobbsee> KDE4000: i've asked about it, but i don't know if anyone's around now.
<KDE4000> i just got this board today, to replace a failed board in a server =/
 * Hobbsee puts it a bit more on the radar
<zyrorl> any ideas as to what i can do about that issue?:(
<zyrorl> guessing no one else must have the same issue in intrepid:(
<safeer> NEED HELP PLease
<safeer> i AM RUNNING UBUNTU 8.10 on my Primary drive
<safeer> just installed a Seagate 500 GB hard drive and it is not getting detected under Computer
<usser> safeer, is it brand new?
<safeer> Yes
<safeer> Usser The second Partition is gettin detceted as dev/sdb1 and I have formatted it to Fat32 from GPARted
<shirish> hi all, I'm having issues with the postinstall script of the new kernel
<shirish> what happened was that while doing a safe-upgrade it got hanged
<usser> safeer, you'll have to find uuid of it and add an appropriate line into /etc/fstab
<safeer> k
<shirish> now if I do a sudo dpkg --configure -a I get stuck while it runs the postinstall hook script of the new kernel
<safeer> Will try usser
<shirish> it shows "Running postinst hook script /usr/sbin/update-grub
<shirish> it shows "Running postinst hook script /usr/sbin/update-grub" and then kinda hangs
<safeer> Usser this is what I get of the List
<shirish> usser: any idea what should I do?
<safeer> I tried sudo fdisk -l but was unable to get the UUID
<shirish> cam anybody help?
<usser> safeer, try blkid
<safeer> Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<safeer> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<safeer> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<safeer> Disk identifier: 0xd1ced1ce
<safeer>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<safeer> /dev/sda1   *           1        7649    61440561    7  HPFS/NTFS
<usser> shirish, im sorry i dont know
<safeer> /dev/sda2            7650       30401   182755440    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<safeer> /dev/sda5            7650        7863     1718923+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<safeer> /dev/sda6           11474       19122    61440561    7  HPFS/NTFS
<safeer> /dev/sda7           19123       26771    61440561    7  HPFS/NTFS
<safeer> /dev/sda8           26772       30245    27904873+  83  Linux
<safeer> /dev/sda9           30246       30401     1253038+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<safeer> Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<safeer> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<safeer> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<wgrant> !pastebin | safeer
<shirish> safeer: stop
<ubottu> safeer: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<safeer> Disk identifier: 0x0009d6fd
<safeer>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<safeer> /dev/sdb1               1       60801   488384001    b  W95 FAT32
<safeer> alrite will try
<shirish> wgrant: are you here
<shirish> wgrant: are you here?
<wgrant> shirish: I don't exist.
<shirish> nice
<safeer> ubottu sorry wasn't aware am new here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shirish> wgrant: I have an issue perhaps you can help
<shirish> what happened was that while doing a safe-upgrade it got hanged
<wgrant> shirish: Or perhaps somebody else can. Fire away.
<shirish> now if I do a sudo dpkg --configure -a I get stuck while it runs the postinstall hook script of the new kernel
<wgrant> "it"
<wgrant> How long have you waited?
<shirish> the machine
<shirish> for about 5-10 minutes
<shirish> this is a p4 having 1 GB RAM
<wgrant> Wait, just the dpkg process hangs, or the whole machine?
<shirish> the whole machine hangs
<wgrant> Ouch.
<wgrant> No idea - you want to file a bug. Maybe against the kernel.
<wgrant> No flashing keyboard LEDs?
<shirish> now if I do a sudo dpkg --configure -a I get stuck while it runs the postinstall hook script of the new kernel
<shirish> wgrant: that's the first thing I checked
<shirish> sadly no flashing keyboard LEDs
<shirish> and now I'm stuck because without doing a sudo dpkg --configure -a I cannot move ahead or don't know any other way
<wgrant> I can't help, sorry.
<shirish> dang
<shirish> wgrant:ok cool, thanx for listening though :)
<shirish> DanaG: any ideas?
<DanaG> about what?  Sorry, last thing I saw before nexuiz hard-locked my system was "now if I do a sudo dpkg --configure -a I get stuck while it runs the postinstall hook script of the new kernel"
<shirish> right, basically the system hangs when it reaches there, no flashing keyboard or anything
<shirish> I have waited for over 5 minutes with no effect
<shirish> DanaG: any ideas how to jump over this one?
<frybye> hi all..
<shirish> DanaG: any ideas?
<frybye> when I run    mount  I get (amongst the other stuff-) /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<DanaG> Hmm, it hangs on running the postinstall?  That's odd.
<frybye> what does the   ,errors=remount-ro   mean??
<shirish> DanaG: right
<DanaG> Try doing it from console, when booted without 'quiet'
<DanaG> or 'splash'.
<shirish> DanaG: that's where I'm stuck
<shirish> DanaG: I'm booted without 'quiet'and/or 'splash'`
<DanaG> No messages, either?  That's odd.
<DanaG> Is the disk activity LED lit, or something?
<shirish> DanaG: what messages should I be looking for? I'm still running the old 2.6.26-6 kernel
<DanaG> I have one system that sometimes randomly hangs on disk access, and it's either a dying hard drive, or it's just the VIA chipset sucking.
<shirish> DanaG: mine could be a dying hard drive as well, its around 5 years old, but that's another thing
<DanaG> But the indication would be a solid-lit disk activity LED.
<shirish> DanaG: this is happening just during dpkg --configure -a
<shirish> DanaG: the specific message I gave you.
<shirish> DanaG: that I'm getting a solid-lit disk activity LED, but the keyboard doesn't flash
<shirish> DanaG: for over 5 minutes, that shouldn't be happening, without the keyboard not able to flash
<shirish> and there is no other way to figure out if the machine hangs or not during this time, I'm doing it from shell.
<DanaG> Aah, that disk-LED thing is very most likely a big clue.
<DanaG> What sort of chipset does the motherboard have?
<DanaG> When my old system hangs like that... it just hangs.
<shirish> DanaG: Its an 845 GL motherboard
<DanaG> Hmm, so Intel motherboard... shouldn't be the issue I had with the VIA chipset; it's more likely the hard drive itself.
<DanaG> Check its status with smartmontools.
<shirish> DanaG: will do
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/2.24.0-0ubuntu4/+changelog -- yay, fixes the brightness keys.
<shirish> DanaG: what command should I do?
<shirish> DanaG: I do have smartmontools installed
<DanaG> sudo smartctl -A /dev/sda (or whatever)
<shirish> DanaG: ok cool, any ideas how can I paste to pastebin or somewhere else from the console?
<shirish> DanaG: or any good browser which will work from the shell/console
<DanaG> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<DanaG> Handy package.
<shirish> DanaG: but till I don't figure that one out, how do I install this package?
<shirish> DanaG: isn't that a recursive issue, lol :P
<DanaG> Aah.
<shirish> DanaG: right
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps pipe the command to a file, then copy the file to another system and pastebin it from there?
<shirish> DanaG: I don't have the luxury of another machine, perhaps I can post it by hand on a private channel we can make for giving you the thing
<shirish> DanaG: but first I need to get the details off the machine and in my hand so can give to you
<shirish> DanaG: so gimme 5 minutes and then will be back.
<shirish> DanaG: thanks for your help so far.
<linny> does anyone know if theres a way to use mouse gestures in nautilus ?
<wastrel> i need a good theme for intrepid
<wastrel> i'm sick of all my old gnome themes
<usser> wastrel, you can go wrong with oxygen
<usser> err can=cant
<httpdss> while trying to use Guest Session, the screen transitions to black, but after 1 second im left with the "fill in the password" screen that appears when you lock your session
<httpdss> anyone having this problem ?
<httpdss> i updated from 8.04, its not a clean install
<xaxxon> I am running a live thumbdrive of the latest beta (dl it today) and when it booted, it said it couldn't figure out some USB device.  It started beeping at me (motherboard/pc speaker) but it eventually booted
<xaxxon> now I'm trying to shutdown (restart) and it is beeping forever on shutdown
<xaxxon> oh it was waiting for me to hit enter
<xaxxon> but anyway, it beeps a lot and I don't know why.. I'm guessing it thinks something is a keyboard with a stuck key.. that's really my monitor or something
<xaxxon> my monitor has a usb hub in it
<Jordan_U> xaxxon: Probably trying to prompt you to "remove the CD from the tray" since the image you are using thinks it's a liveCD :)
<xaxxon> well, it does it on bootup, too
<xaxxon> but you think that's it?  I guess that makes some sense
<Jordan_U> xaxxon: I meant why it doesn't shutdown, no idea about the beeping
<xaxxon> yeah, that was the shutdown thing.  I'm not worreid about that.  I hit enter and it shutdown (i was in front of another computer, so I couldn't see the prompt
<xaxxon> does the live cd have support for non-Free nvidia drivers?  .. I'm looking for docs now
<Jordan_U> xaxxon: Yes, those that currently work in intrepid at least
<xaxxon> any idea how to enable? or where to find docs, I'm not having luck
<shirish> DanaG: I finally got through, but pastebinit isn't there in the archives :(
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Hmm, just look for anything where "value" is lower than "threshold" or "warn"
<DanaG> Sometimes it works just as well to describe things, rather than specifically giving the exact wording.
<shirish> DanaG: when I updated/upgraded it finally it gave some sort of cramfs and some other error although the kernel is installed
<shirish> DanaG: while I tried to run that kernel it gave some kernel panic stuff.
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Sounds like data integrity issues, most likely.
<shirish> DanaG: would run the kernel again, but that's another issue altogether, running beta sometimes can be very fun :)
<Ven]n> when was the ibex beta released?
<__mikem> Desktop effects refuses to turn on?
<Ven]n> what does an upgrade to intrepid do to drivers and such?
<nmaxt2> can someone recommend an alternative to compiz for eyecandy? i dont think 16mb s3 will cut it
<__mikem> and what happened to the network applet?
<DanaG> shirish: I suggest checking the status of the hard drive... and consider backing it up now.
<DanaG> ddrescue may be useful if the drive really is going bad.  If you give it a filename to use as a log, it can even resume after reboots... as long as you save the log file.
<shirish> DanaG: as far as the smartctl is concerned, here's the stuff http://paste.ubuntu.com/56189/
<shirish> DanaG: look at the last line line 173 Device does not support Selective Self Tests/Logging
<DanaG> Dang.
<DanaG> Oh, but you can use smartctl to trigger a manual, captive test.
<shirish> DanaG: how?
<DanaG> smartctl --help will tell you.
<michael> Hello. Is it a known problem, that some entries under location (personal folder, desktop) start a media player instead of nautilus ?
<QV> nmaxt2: my guess is if it works on a 16mb s3, it would probably run very slow
<QV> on that system you are probably better off disabling the 3d effects for the desktop
<nmaxt2> yea
<nmaxt2> i just want some sort of effects to feel whole again
<shirish> DanaG: correct me if this is right or wrong
<nmaxt2> whenever i select any other level of effects in gnome aside from no it gives me an error about not being able to start compiz
<DanaG> nmaxt2: no non-power-of-two texture support == no compiz.
<frybye> hi - at the bottom of the screen I only have the applications shown that are running in "that" desktop and not what is running in the other 3 desktops - how to get to show all.. so that when i click on the appl the cube rotates to the correct appl/desktop??
<shirish> DanaG: smartctl -Ct=long /dev/sda
<DanaG> I've run into that on an S3 Savage-based laptop.
<DanaG> shirish:  Yup, that should work
<DanaG> .
<|neon|> i did an update and now after booting up i can get to the login screen  but the keyboard or mouse does not work any ideas?
<nmaxt2> as i recall effects used to exist independently of compiz
<shirish> DanaG: but where would it dump that stuff?
<shirish> DanaG: dump the results of the tests
<DanaG> It shows it on console.
<shirish> DanaG: anyway to make sure it also records to somewhere on the disk?
<QV> nmaxt2: the card needs to support the extensions used by compiz though regardless of what the effect is
<DanaG> Or if it detaches, then it'll show in smartctl -A once the test has finished.
<DanaG> You could do 2>&1 smartctl --whatever | tee some_file
<QV> i'd be surprised if it did support them
<nmaxt2> i must just be really confused
<DanaG> the 2>&1 pipes stderr to stdout, and then 'tee' puts it to console AND to file.
<DanaG> Normal pipes don't include stderr; that's what the 2>&1 is for.
<shirish> DanaG: so it would be 2>&1 smartctl -Ct=long /dev/sda | tee smartctl.txt
<QV> nmaxt2: so, you're looking at a union of two requirements... 1. extensions (in essence, the API the card supports) and 2. physical requirements such as GPU speed and enough memory
<shirish> DanaG: is the above correct?
<QV> ah damn, he left
<shirish> DanaG: ok here goes nothing, thanx for everything.
<|neon|> i did an update and now after booting up i can get to the login screen  but the keyboard or mouse does not work any ideas?
<emet> !info bzr
<ubottu> bzr (source: bzr): easy to use distributed version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.1-1 (intrepid), package size 4682 kB, installed size 15624 kB
<frybye>  hi - at the bottom of the screen I only have the applications shown that are running in "that" desktop and not what is running in the other 3 desktops - how to get to show all.. so that when i click on the appl the cube rotates to the correct appl + desktop
<shirish> DanaG: I'm still stuck it shows me that its wrong
<DanaG> Shows me that what's wrong?
<shirish> DanaG: here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/56198/
<shirish> DanaG: something wrong with the way i wrote it or that may be a bug?
<DanaG> aah, leave out the equals sign.
<shirish> DanaG: but then I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/56199/
<pen> if I have a nvidia card, is it safe to use xserver-xgl?
<DanaG> oh, you forgot the pipe into tee
<DanaG> smartctl -Ct long /dev/sda | tee file.txt
 * shirish bangs his head
<shirish> DanaG: how foolish of me, thanx again
 * shirish out
<michael> hello. does intrepid get daily updates? i always though, if i upgrade to intrepid, i get them only in 'beta' cycles like weeks
<wastrel> daily
<michael> thanks
<frybye> what command do i use to check which version of an appl is installed.. wine for instance...?
<usser> frybye, most apps have -v switch or --version
<usser> frybye, so wine -v
<frybye> thanks usser
<alakhia> you can also try: dpkg -l wine
<thompa> anyone running xubuntu on this after an ubuntu install?
<frybye> it says i have 1.0.0. but i read in the press that the developers now have 1.1.6 ready... is there a way to *safely* try the newer ones.. like by installing a different repo or ??
<DaNmarner> anybody has fglrx working?
<frybye> hmm.. i suppose this would not help with testing the beta of intrepid though if done .. or??
<DanaG> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<thompa> I have 2 graphic cards, one nvidia and one intel, I am wondering if to create seperate xorg.files or is there some other way
<nickrud> !xinerama | thompa
<ubottu> thompa: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<nickrud> !wine | frybye
<ubottu> frybye: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<nickrud> frybye, that help page has info on getting the latest wine from a repo, a reliable one
<crdlb> thompa: note that you cannot have 3d acceleration on both at the same time though
<crdlb> as nvidia's blob breaks the 3d of the intel driver (and all other drivers for that matter)
<thompa> crdlb: its a stamina speed toggle switch in a laptop
<nickrud> crdlb, as a corollary of that, can you use, say, ati and intel both accelerated?
<crdlb> nickrud: with the open source drivers, definitely, and if you can get fglrx working without using the libGL replacement, that'll work too
<crdlb> I don't know whether ubuntu still installs that when you install fglrx
<nickrud> not sure either, but since I finally gave up on ati I won't be finding out soon
<crdlb> thompa: so if you have the nvidia driver installed, you won't have any GLX available on the intel gpu
<thompa> nickrud: I can only get the switch to work on reboot from nvidia to intel, but then I am not sure the nvidia is worth it as graphics are real good intel graphics
<thompa> other than fan blowing more no difference for nvidia
<DanaG> Might as well use open-source Intel, then.
<nickrud> thompa, you should be asking crdlb graphics stuff, I do when I can get his attention ;)
<crdlb> thompa: what are you doing with 3d, compiz and friends, or games?
<frybye> nickrud: the help page re: wine only offers newer/devl. stuff for hardy apparently - there is no mention of packages for intrepid..?
<thompa> right thanks, wathc video and music, i like bzflag though
<nickrud> frybye, I stuck the hardy one into intrepid for wow, your mileage may vary. But anyway, you should ask on #ubuntu+1 for intrepid stuff
<frybye> nickrud: we are in #ubuntu+1 pal!!!
<DanaG> I use the Hardy wine repo in Intrepid just fine.
 * nickrud blushes
<nickrud> dang auto join needs work :)
<thompa> crdlb: i should try bzflag first on intel, but with nivida when i move switch on vaio to speed just hot air
<frybye> nickrud: np
<rski> anyone having gnome-appearance-properties in the repo?
<rski> it got deleted for me last night
<rski> and i cant change themes
<rski> cause of that
<thompa> !bzflag
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bzflag
<frybye> DanaG: what version of wine are you actually using just now in intrepid-b??
<DanaG> wine-1.1.6
<DanaG> yay for /exec plugin.
<frybye> oh cool and it is ok yeah...?
<DanaG> I just had to do /exec -o wine --version
<DanaG> Works as well as Wine has worked in the past.
<DanaG> I don't actually use it for very much of anything.
<rski> right :)(
<frybye> main difference with a new wine version is that a couple of apps supported or supported better that wernt before or..?
<rski> frybye: new code. most likely better support for software, althou regression can happen.
<nickrud> frybye, it can go either way, depending on the app. Some apps work best with a specific wine version. Triall and error and google
<frybye> I have one or two bits that i would love to be able to "import.." xlite-widows version for ex.. (have not been able to figure out the config for it in the linux version...)
<crdlb> DanaG: would have been very amusing if wine randomly crashed and backtraced into irc ... :>
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> But that doesn't go to stderr, does it?
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> doesn't go to stdout.
<crdlb> doesn't matter, at least with irssi
<crdlb> I checked
<nickrud> ooh, a new way to crap on irc
<DanaG> THIS is stdout
<DanaG> Nope, it doesn't get stderr.
<crdlb> what client?
<DanaG> I tested it with a script:  #!/bin/sh                echo THIS is stdout                        echo THIS is stderr > /dev/stderr    (removed line breaks).
<DanaG> pidgin.
<crdlb> heh
<DanaG> Instead, it gets this:   (10:34:11 PM) There was an error executing your command.
<DanaG> Your command failed for an unknown reason.
<crdlb> irssi, you should be embarrased!
<rski> E: Couldn't find package gnome-appearance-properties
<rski> anyone can confirm?
<crdlb> rski: not a package
<rski> what package is it then
<rski> it got removed in an upgrade
<rski> or it broke
<crdlb> gnome-control-center
<rski> right, that worked
<DanaG> Metapackages such as ubuntu-desktop are important for dist-upgrades.
<nickrud> hm, appearance pref runs gnome-appearance-properties here, a fresh intrepid install
<crdlb> but that's not the package name
<nickrud> ahhh,
<nickrud> gnome-control-center, way too much white space
<zyrorl> imho ibex isnt' really stable enough to be released late this month
<DanaG> Another big issue I've run into: Toshiba hotkeys are completely broken.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/261318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261318 in xorg "Regression: new Toshiba Laptop Support (tlsup) driver breaks Toshiba hotkeys; input device does not support 'kbd' input handler" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Perhaps I should mark it confirmed, due to the other people's comments?
<Lynoure> DanaG: if other people confirmed it, do.
<DanaG> But I'm not sure which to mark as confirmed -- I've marked it as affecting 3 packages, but I'm not sure which ones of those are correct.
<Lynoure> hmm, then it's harder...
<Zvezdichko> What's going on with the network manager?
<Jordan_U> Zvezdichko: You tell us :)
<Jordan_U> Zvezdichko: What problem are you having?
<DanaG> =þ
<Zvezdichko> Jordan_U: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/280417
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280417 in network-manager "Network Manager claims devices are unmanaged" [Critical,Triaged]
<Zvezdichko> this is not my report, though
<Zvezdichko> but... yes... it says there's no connection while as you see, I chat with you :)
<Jordan_U> Zvezdichko: Do you have entries for your interface in /etc/networking/interfaces ?
<Zvezdichko> there is no such directory :)
<Jordan_U> Zvezdichko: Sorry, /etc/network/interfaces ( singular )
<Zvezdichko> they are properly set up there
<Zvezdichko> all my settings
<Jordan_U> Zvezdichko: Well that is the problem, if they are setup there they are not managed by network-manager :)
<Jordan_U> Zvezdichko: Can you achieve the same setup with network-manager ?
<Zvezdichko> I didn't try
<Zvezdichko> :)
<Jordan_U> Zvezdichko: Comment out the entries in /etc/network/interfaces ( all but lo ) and try
<Alexia_Death> Okay, Im having weird issue with gnome. Home in Places opens with VLC instead of nautilus...
<bobertdos> I'm having printing problems with my Deskjet 5440 and before I file a bug report, I want to try to figure out if CUPS or the HP driver is to blame.
<Alexia_Death> After i told it once in nautilus to open one particular folder wih vlc .
<Jordan_U> Alexia_Death: Right click on a folder and look at properties, what is it set to be opened with?
<crdlb> Alexia_Death: find a folder in a nautilus window, right click > properties > open with > open folder
<Zvezdichko> Jordan_U: it remains unmanaged
<Zvezdichko> probably it's a problem with the KDE Applet
<Alexia_Death> Jordan_U, crdlb: thanks, looks like it WAS set to vlc ... for whatever reason.
<crdlb> ugh
<crdlb> that's really dumb
<crdlb> it looks like choosing "open with other application" in the context menu sets the choice as the default
 * Alexia_Death wonders if bugreport should be filed on it changing on it's own.
<Alexia_Death> crdlb: seconded
<crdlb> this has to be a bug
<outbri> Anyone else in Intrepid using Pidgin and having problems with it not connecting until you change the status?
<cishpix> after I upgrade 8.04 to 8.10 beta, my atheros can't connect in 4715z (acer). What should I do?
<Teisei> Does hibernate work for somebody ?
<Teisei> For me it doesn't
<Alexia_Death> crdlb: you want to make the bugreport or shall I?
 * Alexia_Death hasnt tried hibernate for ages... doesnt need it.
<aji> Hi!
<aji> i have m-audio audiophile 24/96 and i cannot get sound from it
<crdlb> Alexia_Death: already filed: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=553237
<ubottu> Gnome bug 553237 in GIO "opening a directory using an application change associations incorrectly" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<crdlb> (that's one of several that I found)
<crdlb> but it has a comment by alexl, so I chose that one :D
<Alexia_Death> crdlb: thanks
<DanaG> (null)
<DanaG> There is now a combined status menu for instant messaging status, switching user accounts, and exiting Ubuntu.  This menu will replace the current Quit button. If you click on the "Update" button below your Quit button will be replaced with the new status menu.
<DanaG> Love the (null) there. =þ
<rzkie> my mouse stopped working in gnome and gdm after my reboot just now
<rzkie> mouse works in console and  so does keyboard
<rzkie> where should i start
<rzkie> er, keyboard is also non-working in gdm
<Lynoure> rzkie: just once? or has it repeated?
<rzkie> just now, and another reboot did not fix it
<rzkie> i tried to launch kdm instead, it had the same symptom
<rzkie> and i tried manually launching xfce/gnome/kde
<rzkie> it worked but no mouse or keyboard is working
<rzkie> only in console
<rzkie> console = VT's
<rzkie> in this case
<rzkie> kinda sucks :<
<Lynoure> Yes, I can imagine that. :/
<rzkie> whats the package name for fast-user-swtich-applnet?
<rzkie> i think it can be semi-responnsible
<outbri> rzkie: please don't use enter as punctuation.. it just fills up the whole channel. :)
<outbri> and as to your question, I don't know. :P
<rzkie> oh sorry was i taking up all of the air, it's so crowded in here at the moment :/
<outbri> I was actually just wondering why the bot that is over in #ubuntu wasn't telling you something, but I guess 'he' isn't over here. It's just a formality thing that I suppose doesn't matter in this channel right now
<rzkie> guess i need to find me a linuxcd somewhere
 * DanaG wonders how it'd affect things if he installed the -dbgsym for every package on his system.
<Ven]n> does upgrading from 8.04 to intrepid changes MBR settings?
<cishpix> Ven]n, yes
<cishpix> after I upgrade 8.04 to 8.10 beta, my atheros can't connect in 4715z (acer). anyone can help me, please..
<frybye> i had a box with dual-boot kubuntu8.04 and o-suse-11 where the latter had made the mbr - upgrading to intrepid shot that too hell and back.. ended up doing a fresh install iwht only intrepid (and then again going to gnome..)
<rzkie> at least i found a etch-cd
<rzkie> bbl tomorow or soo
<rzkie> fuck its broken
<Ven]n> cishpix, currently, i have ubuntu on my usb key.. and i dont want the upgrade to change my MBR
<Ven]n> it starts windows by default
<Ven]n> and i have to select boot from usb to start linux
 * DanaG goes off to bed.
<frybye> nite DanaG
<DanaG> Fri Oct 10 23:44:10 PDT 2008
<cishpix> Ven]n, when it install menu.lst, ubuntu will ask u about change ur MBR, u can choose it for not change it.
<Ven]n> good, ty
<Ven]n> i dont want ubuntu installing mbr to my system disk like it did the last time
<cishpix> Ven]n, U just choose not change ur MBR when it install menu.lst
<Ven]n> good
<Ven]n> is this a valid sentence? the ease of use of today’s tools is making WEP cracking no longer exclusive to the security savvy.
<geoilocate> running 8.10 beta as a guest OS using VirtualBox 2.0.2 monitor resolution is 800x600 and 640x480
<geoilocate> clicking on detect displays yields no result
<geoilocate> how can I resolve the above
<cishpix> geoilocate, u can edit X.org file
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xawtv/+bug/281600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281600 in xawtv "xawtv crash on intrepid since last update" [Undecided,New]
<geoilocate> cishpix: what must i put in the X.org file I am new on this
<cishpix> geoilocate, sorry, I mean xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<geoilocate> cishpix: i backed-up xorg.conf and opened it in a text editor and it has three sections Device, Monitor, and Screen
<cishpix> geoilocate, u search DefaultColorDepth
<cishpix> line
<DanaG> heh, lshw-gtk doesn't know the difference between bits and bytes.
<DanaG> It says my e1000 nic is 1GB/s (full duplex),
<DanaG> which is 8 gigabits.
<DanaG> 1 gigabyte.
<DanaG> b != B.
<DanaG> 8-gigabit ethernet?  I've heard of 10GbE, but never 8.  =þ
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hello, what would you recommend me to do in order to get my network back
<Lynoure> hmm
<shirish> DanaG: you there buddy?
<infecto> oooo
<infecto> last update fucke* system a loot
<infecto> konsole dont work
<infecto> gnome and kde
<infecto> have problem even with typing on irc ;)
<Hobbsee> why?
<Hobbsee> install xserver-xorg-input-evdev if you haven't already got it installed?
<infecto> i have it
<infecto> i think thats the problem with compiz or smth
<infecto> i see parts of the screen
<infecto> cant scroll or othert things
<infecto> df -h
<infecto> hot to disable compiz an other futures like this?
<BUGabundo1> infecto: go to appearance
<BUGabundo1> and select None
<BUGabundo1> or type metacity --replace (if you are on gnome
<rom1v> hi
<infecto> ok
<infecto> it helps
<rom1v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/281065 do you have the problem
<Regel> ok, what should i do to get flash and sound working together
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281065 in compiz "window contents don't refresh until window is clicked" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rom1v> with nvidia + compiz
<rom1v> for 2~3 days
<rom1v> in intrepid beta
<delight> I got that problem ;)  nvidia+compiz
<infecto> rom1v: exacly
<infecto> rom1v: i just disabled it and its ok :)
<rom1v> disabled what? compiz?
<rom1v> Disabling --loose-bindings works
<rom1v> but it's quite slow
<infecto> whats slow?
<rom1v> all 3D effects
<rom1v> when disabling loose-bindings with nvidia
<infecto> i dont need compiz :) and effects :)
<gnomefreak> anyone else having issues sending emails from evolution using gmail account?
<dns53> i've never done it, you sure you have the right settings from google?
<gnomefreak> dns53: yep
<gnomefreak> i made a change a seb ago and will test once i get done grabing tarball
<Nakkel> How do I get settings to stick? Say I change widget style to QtCurve and some odd 15~20 minutes later KDE starts using Oxygen style on new programs. And on reboot it removes the line defining which widgets to use (widgetStyle=qtcurve) from .kde/share/config/kdeglobals.
<gnomefreak> it would be nice if it prmopted for a password than maybe i can get it to send
<alteregoa> mkfs.ext4 works now?
<simtris> hi guys !
<albuntu> hi simtris
<simtris> I've comed to report a but and to check if someone have the same problem.
<Nhorning> what problem?
<simtris> DO someone have some memory issue with Xorg when wompiz is launched. I could reatch in this case something like 150mo.
<Nhorning> brb...
<simtris> otherwise I use 25 - 35 MO :)
<simtris> (I speak about the memory taken bu Xorg)
<simtris> whaoo, It dosen't seen to inspire everyone :)
<Nhorning> hey, I need hep configuring my wireless card
<Nhorning> I haven't been able to use it since I updated
<Nhorning> err upgraded
<Nhorning> and I'm typing from a hardy live cd
<Nhorning> can anybody help?
<simtris> (is it detected) ?
<Nhorning> I think so
<simtris>  : lspci
<Nhorning> I'm not in ibex now
<Nhorning> I'm in the hardy live cd
<simtris> course, of if U do a "lspci"
<simtris> U can see if it is detected or not
<Nhorning> can I do lspci from a chroot to my ibex intallation
<simtris> hum
<simtris> I m not sure.
<Nhorning> I'm using the card now
<keisangi> hi there, i have no sound at all if i boot in text mode.. while if i boot in graphical mode (gdm) sounds works .. same problem as described here : http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5584843
<Nhorning> you see
<Nhorning> I'm on the same computer
<keisangi> anyone have an idea?
<simtris> Nhorning: I think you have to test on your installation
<keisangi> how can i get sound working even if i don't use gdm?
<simtris> If it is detected you just have to configure mn-apple
<simtris> Nhorning: is it launched ?
<Nhorning> l Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)
<Nhorning> I think thats it
<Nhorning> mn apple?
<Nhorning> is what launched?
<Nhorning> I'm finding out what a linux noob I am
<Nhorning> I've been using it for a year
<Nhorning> but I haven't had to use the command prompt much
<simtris> its a good thing
<simtris> mn-applet sorry
<simtris> that mean netword manager applet
<Nhorning> network manager applet
<Nhorning> yeah
<Nhorning> it's detecting networks
<simtris> so your card is ok
<Nhorning> but when it disconnects
<Nhorning> yeah
<Nhorning> it disconnects after saying its requesting an Ip address
<raps> hi !
<Nhorning> I've tried configuring some Ip's manually
<Nhorning> and that got it to connect
<Nhorning> but firefox did not agree that I was connected
<simtris> when it disconnect, did ih crash ?
<Nhorning> no
<Nhorning> it just disconnects
<Nhorning> and It won't connect to any wireless network
<Nhorning> I know the card is working because I'm using it to talk to you now
<Nhorning> with the live cd
<Nhorning> I would do a fresh install but I don't want to wipe my drive
<simtris> i see. Actually the intrepid use the neau Networdk M 7.4
<Nhorning> crap
<Nhorning> my name is neal
<Nhorning> err neil
<Nhorning> I'm going to be confused now
<raps> I've got some problems. Mouse(Touchpad) works but my keyboard doesn't
<h4wk> Sorted :P
<Nhorning> there we go
<simtris> and it is munch better but I have some issue to with is
<simtris> you can go in "modifying network"
<simtris> and remove everything
<simtris> that the only way for me to connect to my network
<Nhorning> where is "modifying network"
<simtris> right click
<Nhorning> on what?
<simtris> on the nm applet
<simtris> :)
<simtris> or "modify connexion". I dont know, i have a french version :)
<raps> anyone can help me? i've just upgraded to intrepid and, my keyboard doesn't work anymore
<Nhorning> oh
<Nhorning> yeah
<Nhorning> I've been trying to do that
<raps> if i look at my /var/log/Xorg.0.log, i see "Cannot locate Keyboard"
<Nhorning> I don't know what to type in to make it work
<simtris> relaunch the detection
<Nhorning> how do I do that
<Nhorning> ?
<simtris> it must be downe by typing .. let me find that
<simtris> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<simtris> here we are
<simtris> it's written in the xorg.conf
<raps> simtris: for me?
<Nhorning> can I do that when I'm chrooted to my ibex installation from this live cd?
<simtris> raps yes mate
<Nhorning> oh oops
<simtris> sorry guys. I didnt precise your name. It was for raps
<raps> simtris: i dont think that it works, when i tried, i hadnt got any mouse (and of course the keyboard didnt work more)
<Nhorning> so how do I know what to type in to network manager?
<Nhorning> the ip adress adn all that?
<markit> Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.3/gcc-4.3_4.3.2-1ubuntu10_i386.deb: Hash Sum mismatch  scaring?
<markit> yesterday was the same
<simtris> Nhorning: remove all the occurence of your network
<markit> has that package be compromised by some cracker?
<Nhorning> occurence?
<simtris> Nhorning: (its maybe a french word sorry) all instance
<Nhorning> you mean all the previous connections?
<Nhorning> ?
<simtris> Nhorning: you must see all your wireless connexion ?
<raps> simtris: i retried, no more mouse and keyboard now
<simtris> raps: oups :)
<Nhorning> you mean all the times I've connected in the past...
<Nhorning> right
<Nhorning> ?
<Nhorning> and remove them from the list?
<Nhorning> is that what you are saying?
<simtris> Nhorning: in the "wifi" part I have all my wifi netwok name. U can remove it
<simtris> Nhorning: and relaunch the detection
<Nhorning> ok
<Nhorning> I think I understand what your saying
<Nhorning> I'll reboot and try that
<simtris> gl
<simtris> raps: does the configuration asked you your keybord and other stuff ?
<raps> simtris: it didn't asked anything
<keisangi> someone could help me ? it seems sound service isn't correctly setup when booting in text mode
<keisangi> if i boot normaly in graphical mode, sound works
<keisangi> i'd like to bypass gdm, so i start in text mode and start my X session manually .. but then i have no sound :/
<jurpie> Hi
<jurpie> After the last updates xbmc is segmentation faulting when doing basic things like doing to the next song.
<bjacques> Hi, it appears that applications are unable to find the gstreamer plugin installation script (or app) which now appears to be gnome-codec-install
<jurpie> I think it has something to do with the nvidia driver
<bjacques> this is intrepid with all the latest updates
<jurpie> see http://pastebin.com/m249373e3
<jurpie> (stacktrace)
<jurpie> Where should i post a bug about this problem?
<markit> I have in 8.04, and of course want in 8.10 KDE4. Do I still have to keep ppa.launchpad.net in my sources.list? or it's "obsolete" for Ibex?
<jurpie> markit: I think 8.10 has KDE4
<Lynoure> markit: obsolete.
<markit> ok, thanks
<jurpie> ppa isnt needed anymore
<markit> anyone already did what I'm doing? 8.04 KDE4 to 8.10KDE4? wondering about .kde4 config dir
<jurpie> markit: I dont use kde, but you could try to backup it before upgrading
<markit> jurpie: sure :)
<albuntu> markit : yes i did
<markit> jurpie: the problem is that now kde4 uses .kde
<Lynoure> markit: I'd suspect your .kde4 will stay, but be unused
<markit> albuntu: and..?
<albuntu> i never saw that but let me check
<markit> albuntu: what about .kde / .kde4 issue?
<jurpie> markit: Then you could try to rename it :)
<markit> jurpie: sure :)
<markit> woindered if there has been a some form of automation to copy .kde4 to .kde, or if it will try to use my (old obsolete ) kde3 config that are in .kde
<albuntu> markit : i have only .kde
<Lynoure> markit: it will try to migrate
 * markit crosses his fingers, the game of upgrading is goning on
<Lynoure> markit: don't know to what degree, though.
<jurpie> how to downgrade to an older version of nvidia-glx?
<Nhorning> Ok
<Nhorning> that didn't fix it
<Omar87> Is the beta release a Live CD?
<Nhorning> any other ideas about how to configure my network in ibex?
<Nhorning> uh, yes omar
<Omar87> Nhorning, lol :)
<Nhorning> for the life of me I can't get Network manager to connect in ibex
<Nhorning> I think I must have broken something in the config files trying to fix it or something
<Nhorning> it keeps saying [requesting ip adress] and then just disconnecting
<BUGabundo1> there aint a #ubuntu-games ??
<Omar87> BUGabundo1, can't you make one yourself?
<BUGabundo1> lol
<BUGabundo1> no need
<BUGabundo1> just trying to get someone to package HedgeWars
<BUGabundo1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hedgewars/+bug/248087/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248087 in hedgewars "Please sync hedgewars 0.9.6-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo1> since it's a game, I was looking for that #, Omar87
<Jordan_U> BUGabundo1: I really doubt that it will happen for intrepid
<BUGabundo1> I know Jordan_YOU... already discussing on #ubuntu-motu
<Omar87> BUGabundo1, How did you know I live in Jordan?
<Omar87> BUGabundo1, Oh, nothing.
<BUGabundo1> nope
<BUGabundo1> only by looking at your nick...
<BUGabundo1> but that would be a strech
<Omar87> But, I really must congratulate the developers for their AWESOME art work in the new KDE for Kubuntu 8.10.
<Omar87> It's really amazing.
<Omar87> BUGabundo1, huh?
<Omar87> BUGabundo1, By looking at my nick? And how does that determine where I live.
<Omar87> ?
<BUGabundo1> I don't
<BUGabundo1> that's what I said
<Omar87> BUGabundo1, oh, lol. :)
<untiled> hi, i have a nvidia geforce FX 5200 so i installed from adept Nvidia binary X,Org driver ('version 96' driver) but now i don't know how to make kubuntu able to use it, anyone can help me?
<d_rwin> my ubuntu 7.10 is slow , can anyone help me to shred some of the garbage files in my system
<linny> d_rwin this room is for 8.10
<linny> try #ubuntu
<cup0spam> is ibex any better than it was 5 days ago with nvidia cards and the new xorg?
<cup0spam> i upgraded, then downgraded. within 3 days.
<d_rwin> apt-get commands are the same for both versions
<Hobbsee> cup0spam: probably not
<jurpie> How to downgrade nvidia-glx-177 to an older version?
<oly> hi, my intrepid upgrade did not go so well, getting in strange error but thought i might learn some new things while trying to fix it basically i am getting update-alternatives: unknown argument `--quiet' when upgrading
<oly> i have tried the usual apt-get -f and dpkg --configure -a and dpkg -i package --force-all
<oly> but still getting the same error
<oly> so looking for some ideas
<oly> i am half wondering if i am stuck with an old version of update-alternatives or something
<oly> but do not know which package this would be contain in to make sure its the latest
<markit> it has kept -kde4 package, very bad... does not completely boot anymore ("checking battery state...").
<IdanM_> Hello, will Intrepid Ibex ship OpenOffice 3.0.0 ??
<markit> IdanM_: current beta don't think so, OOo 3.0 will be announced 13 october, afark
<IdanM_> markit, I understand that. The reason I'm asking is because Hardy shipped with FF3 while FF3 was beta. And because OOo 3.0 will be acounced this Monday, I was wondering if Intrepid will ship with it. AFAIK RC means a feature freeze.
<dns53> i think they will do what they did for firefox, ship what they can then ship the final when released
<markit> IdanM_: I'm upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 right now, I can tell you in some minutes time
<IdanM_> markit, you use ext3 ?
<markit> reiserfs
<IdanM_> I'm using JFS. and going to clean install with XFS
<DB42> when is an RC out ?
<IdanM_> A lot of the bugs mentioned in old forum posts and Ubuntu's wiki about XFS bugs seems to fixed with previous kernels.
<IdanM_> markit, the major issue I'm having with Linux generally is the breakage of my laoptop's support from kernel 2.6.22 to 2.6.24 and beyond. This is in all distros... :(
<wgrant> OOo is a completely different beast from Firefox.
<wgrant> It is horrendously complicated and unreliable.
<IdanM_> They've just released debs.
<IdanM_> I think it's the first time they release debs.
<IdanM_> I'm installing them right now on Hardy.
<IdanM_> You can check this official mirror: http://openoffice.mirrors.tds.net/pub/openoffice/stable/3.0.0/
<IdanM_> It has a deb file for every peace.
<IdanM_> wgrant: Installation went really easy.
<wgrant> IdanM_: That has nothing to do with anything.
<wgrant> At all.
<wgrant> I can write an app fine that does nothing but installs.
<wgrant> The bugs are not likely to be in the installation procedure.
<IdanM_> you are right, but before they procided the debs, it was a pain to install it.
<wgrant> We have had .debs available for months.
<IdanM_> I tried OOo 3 ('stable') on my iMac (running Leopard) and they broke CTL support (hebrew) on that platform.
<IdanM_> In Linux, it's not broken.
<wgrant> And?
<IdanM_> I guess it's the move from X11 to Aqua on the Mac platform.
<wgrant> That just goes to show that there are high importance bugs.
<wgrant> Bugs that we probably can't eliminate all of in the next 19 days.
<IdanM_> The .debs you were talking about, were they from Sun or Ubuntu
<IdanM_> ?
<wgrant> Ubuntu
<markit> Xorg refuses to start... :(
<IdanM_> Try Xfix ?
<wgrant> markit: With which error and driver?
<markit> IdanM_: openoffice.org is 2.4.1 at the moment
<IdanM_> markit Thanks.
<markit> wgrant: trying to figure it up
<IdanM_> markit try reconfiguring Xorg
<IdanM_> markit, just backup your previous conf file.
<wgrant> IdanM_: There were packages of the OOo RCs produced by Ubuntu's OOo maintainer.
<IdanM_> wrgant where ?
<wgrant> IdanM_: https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive
<IdanM_> wgrant 10x.
<markit> I've removed xorg.conf
<IdanM_> wgrant So to sum things up, we shouldn't expect OOo 3 in Itrepid ?
<wgrant> IdanM_: I believe not.
<wgrant> I certainly hope not.
<IdanM_> wgrant and in the backports ?
<markit> let's patebin
<wgrant> IdanM_: Perhaps. I'm not the one to say.
<markit> any pastebin faster than pastebin.ca?
<wgrant> paste.ubuntu.com
<King_Kickass> look: windows look ugly in 8.10: http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8126/sdfsdfsdwb2.png
<markit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56283/
<IdanM_> wgrant, The 2 most annoying issues I had with 2.4.1 was the lockups when scrolling a document. Especially if it had pictures or any other objects. And when writing a math formula and exporting it to PDF, all the numbers appeared in Arabic.
<wtgee> Hello all, I just have a general question: Once a development branch finally is released, are there any differences between someone who was following the development branch and a fresh install of the released version?
<wgrant> wtgee: Except for possible slight config file differences, no.
<markit> it's a laptop
<wgrant> King_Kickass: Looks like a video driver bug.
<wtgee> wgrant: So there would be no advantage to reinstalling fresh, correct?
<markit> btw, I don't want proprietary video drivers
<wgrant> wtgee: Correct.
<wtgee> wgrant: Great, thanks
<wgrant> markit: You can't have proprietary drivers - AMD is being slow and hasn't released any.
<markit> radeonhd?
<markit> don't remember what drivers I had before on this laptop
<wgrant> markit: Bug #274234
<AdamDH>  playing with interpid at the moment on a macbook pro and I just installed Banshee, and I get these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/56284/ not to sure why as sqlite is installed. I have just started to use Ubuntu but been using LInux for a while now.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274234 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[intrepid] Xorg fails to start xserver-xorg-video-radeon (CD_INVALID_OPCODE)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274234
<IdanM_> markit: Is java installed on default in Itrepid ?
<DanaG> Grr, FF 3.0.3 is way way way broken.
<wgrant> radeonhd is brand new - it's unlikely that you've used it before.
<wgrant> DanaG: "broken" isn't useful.
<AdamDH> not sure why I get those errors
<AdamDH> any dieas?
 * DanaG is still typing...
<DanaG> All my bookmarks are missing... and the navigation buttons are disabled.
<markit> IdanM_: don't know, I'm upgrading, I had it before upgrade
<DanaG> I also can't bookmark anything new... the "add bookmark" thing is disabled!
<IdanM_> markit Ohh, ok.
<IdanM_> Well guys, I'm logging off now. Thanks for all the info.
<wgrant> IdanM_: No.
<wgrant> IdanM_: Java isn't installed by default.
<markit> wgrant: urgh... any workaround? maybe vesa drivers?
<IdanM_> wgrant Do you know what java is in the repos for 64bit ?
<wgrant> IdanM_: OpenJDK 6 should be.
<DanaG> http://support.mozilla.com/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?locale=tr&comments_parentId=173972&forumId=1
<IdanM_> wgrant Ok. Thanks.
<wgrant> DanaG: It has been working fine for me.
<King_Kickass> why is everything broken and on 30.oktober it should suddenly not be broken anymore?
<markit> damn, I tried live cd to be sure everything would have been working, but... sigh
<kulight> IdanM_: use the ubunto restricted extra pack
<kulight> * ubuntu-restricted-extras
<markit> Iìve to leave, see you later, thanks a lot!
<elli222> Ive noticed that my other terminals (Ctrl-Alt-F*) dont seem to work, any ideas?
<wgrant> King_Kickass: Because people like you will file bugs so we can fix them...
<elli222> hmm#
<elli222> where can i file a bug?
<IdanM_> kulight Does it install the java plugin on 64 bit ?
<wgrant> elli222: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<wgrant> ubuntu-restricted-extras is overkill.
<wgrant> Particularly as Java is no longer non-free.
<kulight> IdanM_: yes it does
<IdanM_> kulight do you know which plugin ?
<kulight> wgrant: well kind of but most likely he would want to install all of it in one point or another
<wgrant> icedtea6-plugin is the preferred Mozilla plugin, I believe.
<wgrant> kulight: Not necessarily.
<wgrant> kulight: Few of my machines have any significant amount of non-free software on them.
<kulight> IdanM_: it used to both sun and open one  now i think only suns
<marlun> I'm having some problems with the fans after installing itrepid beta. I've got a Dell XPS M1330 and the fans is going up (very loud) and down and then back up again and down. Anyone else having this?
<wgrant> Well, restricted software, not necessatily non-free.
<wgrant> kulight: No. OpenJDK. Not Sun Java.
<IdanM_> kulight, It installs the icedtea plugin for amd64
<IdanM_> wgrant it says it installs sun-java6-jre for amd64 of packages.ubuntu.com
<IdanM_> wgrant for the ubuntu restricted extras
<kulight> it installed sun java for me
<biberao> hey!!
<wgrant> Grr.
<wgrant> It should be preferring openjdk now.
<wgrant> So there is even less reason to use it.
<King_Kickass> openjdk sux on many many websites and java programs
<Hobbsee> wgrant: what should be?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: u-r-e.
<biberao> is nvidia 76* fixed for intrepid?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: ah, yes, i saw that bug.
<markit> wgrant: any idea bout how to workaround that bug?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: there are still people saying openjdk doesn't work on various stuff, though.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Or is there a reason for it to prefer Sun Java?
<wgrant> biberao: No - only nvidia can fix it.
<Hobbsee> and it is supposed to be restricted extras.
<wgrant> Right.
<biberao> wgrant i know
<wgrant> But people suggest to install u-r-e for Java.
<wgrant> Which is wrong.
<biberao> but you might known if they fixed it
<biberao> :X
<Hobbsee> ISTR i did change it last release cycle, and it got SRU'd back
<wgrant> Hobbsee: I recall something of the sort.
<wgrant> biberao: But that would mean they were doing something useful... do you think that likely?
<biberao> wgrant will it work on ubuntu hardy?
<wgrant> biberao: Yes.
<biberao> so i better
<biberao> go back then
<biberao> :|
<wgrant> You've got to love proprietary software.
<IdanM_> Anyone here uses JFS??
<ryanakca> When I come back to my computer after a night or a day, everything seems to be as slow as molasses for the first 4-5 minutes... Why would that be? It has to get everything back from swap or? And how would I fix that, edit swapiness ?
<biberao> wgrant your launchpad is filled with bugs ah hehe
<biberao> :p
<wgrant> biberao: That is its purpose, so I'd certainly hope so.
<biberao> anyway so i should go back to hardy
<biberao> and install 76* drivers
<biberao> life sucks <-
<biberao> :|
<wgrant> No, nvidia does.
<biberao> ok
<biberao> lol
<IdanM_> The only graphics card I recommend using with Linux are the Intel ones. I have an X3100 and it's just works.
<biberao> i have 3 intel
 * wgrant loves his i915.
<wgrant> Older ATI cards also work well.
<kulight> did the last kernel (yesterday) update was the final release of 2.6.27
<biberao> though
<biberao> my intel ones
<biberao> dont work ok
<biberao> lol
<biberao> if i change the resolution to 1024
<wgrant> kulight: Ubuntu's 2.6.27-7 is 2.6.27 final, I believe.
<biberao> it flickers all the way
<IdanM_> I've heard that the X3100 driver's for linux uses all the potential of the chip opposed for the Windows drivers. IIRC Intel hired one of the Xorg developers to create an open source driver for there chips.
<wgrant> biberao: Have you filed a bug?
<biberao> wgrant yes
<biberao> i love filing bugs
<biberao> lol
<marlun> Seemed to have something to do with version 177 of NVIDIA drivers. I changed back to 173 and the fans are back to normal.
<biberao> im trying to make my ubuntu on my cybercafe
<biberao> to run smooth
<biberao> marlun my nvidia doesnt work those drivers
<biberao> it must be 76
<biberao> nvidia mx 420
<markit> how can I force Xorg to use radeonhd drivers instead of radeon ones?
<marlun> biberao: I'm not entirely sure what card I've got in my laptop. However when I go to Administration > Hardware Drivers I can only choose between 173 and 177.
<markit> even failsafe conf with vesa drivers fails :( "VESA0 no valid modes")
<King_Kickass> to send a crashreport in ubuntu I have to register on some website, thats why I dont send any
<wgrant> King_Kickass: Register - it's not that hard.
<wgrant> And it will undoubtedly help make Ubuntu better.
<wgrant> We can actually fix things a lot more easily if we know that they need fixing.
<wgrant> Shocking, I know.
<Raylz> hows ibex doing?
<Raylz> does it run well yet?
<markit> Raylz: I've just upgraded and can't run X anymore :(
<Raylz> due to the nv bug?
<Raylz> markit: apt-get dist-upgrade?
<wgrant> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wgrant> Raylz: Do not use apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Raylz> ive had bad experiences with dist-upgrade
<wgrant> It has not been a supported upgrade mechanism for years.
<wgrant> Do not use it.
<Raylz> wgrant: aptitude dist-upgrade?
<wgrant> Raylz: No. update-manager
<Raylz> or rather use the update manager
<Raylz> im absolutely fine with my gentoo atm, but im curious how buntu evolves :P
<markit> Raylz: I've ati, seems that is this bug:  #274234
<markit> and vesa does not support my laptop resolution, seems (1280x800 or something like that.. damn laptop wide screens)
<markit> ok, installing radeonhd driver seems to fix :) wow
 * markit crosses his fingers during kdm load
<markit> mm no desktop now :(
<orbish> have people been coming in here complaining about intel drivers not getting correct monitor resolutions?
<Raylz> are there new desktop themes?
<markit> maybe some basic kde4 packages have been removed
<markit> or the system is badly misconfigured
<markit> anyone using KDE4 that can suggest some checking?
<orbish> gnome here, sorry
<Hobbsee> orbish: not that i've seen
<markit> maybe is a permission problem in .Xauthority
<Raylz> "This release brings much better support for hot-pluggable input devices such as tablets, keyboards, and mice. At the same time this will allow the great majority of users to run without a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. "
<Raylz> this doesnt sound fine for me
<Raylz> much less options to configure your X
<orbish> it's a pain in the rear... i can't fix my screen resolution by attaching an old xorg.conf file that worked
<orbish> they just reset
<orbish> but i've found /home/user/.config/monitors.xml
<Raylz> orbish: thats the problem with this failsave X
<orbish> you can change the resolution of your monitor in there, and it helped me get my resolution, but the gui doesn't recognize it
<orbish> forums and google point to a wiki that does no good
<orbish> but the monitors.xml file rigged it to work
<DaSkreech> I was trying to figure out why my Vbox machine couldn't get an audio passthrough then it occured to me
<DaSkreech> I'm locked out of my soundcard
<orbish> i haven't even tried virtualbox yet
<zy|tv> i have problems with dhcp client on intrepid:(
<DaSkreech> Works much nicer for me on Ibex than it does on Heron
<orbish> i'm running on the infamous e1000 card, so i'm not pushing my luck :D
<DaSkreech> As long as I ignore sound
<orbish> skreech can't you just give the vbox user access?
<DaSkreech> They have it
<DaSkreech> that's not the issue.
<DaSkreech> Something is denying access to the sound card
<DaSkreech> wait
<zy|tv> i can't get dhcp to work on wireless
<zy|tv> it only works on ethernet
<DaSkreech> unless something took me out of audio group
<orbish> probably some crap pulse-audio bug
<orbish> that's what i was thinking at first
<biberao> gtg
<biberao> bye
<biberao> wgrant thanks
<DaSkreech> bye
<orbish> zyrorl, i don't use wireless, but when i'm messing with my network, it sometimes help to restart it altogether, have you tried that?
<orbish> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart i think
<zyrorl> several times
<zyrorl> i've also reinstalled intrepid
<zyrorl> and no go
<zyrorl> i also restarted my router
<zyrorl> and i can get dhcp on the ethernet, and so are all other notebooks on the network
<orbish> wireless encryption?
<zyrorl> and on hardy i was able to get dhcp
<zyrorl> orbish i can connect... i have to set a static ip
<orbish> hmm
<orbish> lemme look around
<zyrorl> i've got wpa
<zyrorl> on the wireless
<orbish> i've only heard of problems with static, not dhcp
<zyrorl> when i do sudo dhclient wlan0 it won't pick up an ip
<zyrorl> but if i plug in the ethernet (on the same router) it works fine
<Myrtti> hello
<zyrorl> yet when i used hardy i had no problem
<Myrtti> I just did apt-get dist-upgrade and got http://paste.ubuntu.com/56294/ <-- this
<orbish> zyrorl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=934575&highlight=dhcp
<orbish> myrtti, you used sudo right?
<Myrtti> orbish: right.
<Myrtti> I get the same with sudo dpkg-reconfigure bluez
<Myrtti> and sudo -i;dpkg-reconfigure bluez
<zyrorl> i'll look into it orbish
<orbish> myrtti, that's beyond my skill level :/
<Myrtti> orbish: mine too, and I've used Ubuntu for soon four years
<wgrant> Myrtti: Wow.
<orbish> about 2 here
<wgrant> Myrtti: pastebin /proc/mounts.
<Nhorning> help
<Nhorning> my wifi disconnects
<Myrtti> wgrant: http://pastebin.com/f2a1d0845
<Nhorning> after it says it's requesting an IP
<wgrant> Myrtti: #
<wgrant> /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt /dev/.static/dev ext3 ro,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered 0 0
<wgrant> That is rather odd.
<bjacques> Hi, DRI on radeon R520 used to work earlier in the intrepid cycle but with recent update does not; is there a way to re-enable it?
<bjacques> (this is the free driver)
<wgrant> bjacques: Ensure that you don't have xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd installed.
<bjacques> will try, thanks
<Myrtti> wgrant: it is... and I've got nooooo idea how that has happened
<wgrant> Myrtti: Pastebin /etc/fstab as well...
<orbish> nhorning, any luck on the ibex forum?
<Myrtti> wgrant: http://pastebin.com/f3564fb
<Nhorning> I've been looking, but I haven't seen anything thats helped my problem specificly
<wgrant> Myrtti: Is this a clean install, or an upgrade from Hardy?
<Myrtti> clean install from August
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<w8tah> i have a machine i upgraded to kubuntu 8.10beta from 8.06stable -- when i try to login from kdm it starts to login, shows the disk icon and then immediatly goes back to kdm -- any suggestions?
<Myrtti> or so
<Myrtti> alpha 4 or alpha 5
<wgrant> Myrtti: You could try a bug against cryptsetup.
<wgrant> For now 'sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/.static/dev'
<wgrant> The dpkg --configure -a.
<orbish> umm
<Myrtti> to which I get "mount: can't find /dev/.static/dev in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<orbish> what if he put a # in front of /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt
<orbish> in his fstab, did sudo mount -a
<orbish> retried, and then fixed fstab
<wgrant> orbish: Then she would have no root filesystem.
<orbish> NEVERMIND
<King_Kickass> why does 8.10 not include open office 3.0?
<FormallyeLVis> morning!:)
<wgrant> King_Kickass: Because it was released far too late.
<King_Kickass> :(
<FormallyeLVis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<wgrant> Myrtti: 'sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt /dev/.static/dev'
<FormallyeLVis> dawm. i have to wait on my scrolling problems >_<
<wgrant> FormallyeLVis: Scrolling problems?
<Nhorning> hey, were is the ibex forum
<Nhorning> I've just been google searching
<Nhorning> didn't look specifically in the ibex from
<orbish> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=346
<Nhorning> thanks
<orbish> np
 * Myrtti huggles wgrant
<FormallyeLVis> wgrant, firefox for example is really laggy in scrolling on every page i surf on. its looking alike the same lag on a windows maschine with the std-vga-drivers installed and thought i have the same problem when i 'find /' in a terminal
<Myrtti> ♥ ♥ ♥
 * wgrant hugs Myrtti. Now we just need somebody related to cryptsetup to work out why it happened in the first place... I used to know how that stuff worked.
<orbish> intrepid ibex: progress is painful
<wgrant> orbish: Why?
<Myrtti> wgrant: the problem is, I don't know where to start looking or where to file a bug for this one...
<Myrtti> wgrant: though...
<Myrtti> just a thought
<wgrant> No thinking! Bad Myrtti.
<Myrtti> could this be one of the reasons my laptop is so darn sluggish at times?
<wgrant> Crypto does slow things down.
<wgrant> Particularly when you start swapping.
<Myrtti> I've had crypto for nearly a year and on hardy I never experienced something like this
<Myrtti> nor on gutsy
<Nhorning> hmm, found a thread that describes memy problem
<wgrant> I found it to be worse on Hardy than Intrepid.
<Myrtti> ok, anyway, since all the updates were done, time to reboot. If the silly filesystem is still borked when I come back, then I've got a problem.
<wgrant> Myrtti: It just looks like /dev/.static/dev will be read-only, which shouldn't be a problem.
<fr00d_> Hello!
<fr00d> Is that normal that in intrepid there could only be one active window on all desktops?
<fr00d> Console on desk1, firefox on desk2, when I'm switching between these both the one is inactive when the other is active.
<orbish> fr00d, when i switch desktops it switches to that desktop's active window
<Myrtti> wgrant: ok, so the /dev/.static/dev is there again in readonly...
<Myrtti> hrm
<fr00d> So it should be a configuration thingy to change this.
<orbish> is that what you're talking about
<orbish> myrtti, did you try installing that bluetooth package after the remount, instead of after the reboot?
<Myrtti> orbish: I did dpkg-reconfigure bluez
<Myrtti> and it went without any problems
<orbish> if you didn't make changes to the fstab file, it will stay read only, and just my best guess, should probably stay that way
<batti5> i can`t sudo in kubuntu 8.10
<w8tah> ive got a problem -- i boot to the live cd and the process gets to the kde4.1 startup screen where the differnet icons fade in - and the hard drive fades in - when the next one starts-- the screen goes blank and it starts back up again -- never getting to the desktop
<w8tah> can someone please tell me what to do?
<orbish> w8tah, what kind of video card do you have
<w8tah> ummm - not sure to be honest -- its an intel board -- with on the board video
<orbish> batti5 what is the error you get
<w8tah> obrish -- is there a way in live cd i can tell?
<batti5> i can`t use sude any more
<batti5> i can`t use sudo any more
<w8tah> obrish should i try the safe graphics install routine?
<orbish> yea, that's your best bet
<w8tah> ok - thanks
<orbish> batti5: what's the error after you try using sudo
<batti5> batti5 is not in the sudoers file.
<orbish> one sec
<DrunkenPirate34> Hello all
<w8tah> obrish -- its an intel 82865 integrated controller
<DrunkenPirate34> So, anyone have the problem where dialogs and such don't display correctly?
<albuntu> DrunkenPirate34 : what dialogs ?
<kulight> did the last kernel (yesterday) update was the final release of 2.6.27
<orbish> w8tah, did safe graphics mode allow you to get through though?
<DrunkenPirate34> albuntu: Well, pretty much stuff like system preferences and stuff, it seems that things don't "clear" correctly, so I can see text boxes and stuff from the last tab, etc.
<albuntu> DrunkenPirate34 : sorry but i dont understand you. can you make a screenshot ? to me it doesnt happens such thing
<w8tah> obrish -no
<DrunkenPirate34> albuntu: Ok, give me a few seconds
<Nhorning> hey, does anyone know how to add a repository from the command line?
<albuntu> Nhorning : sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<albuntu> Nhorning :  or sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<berniv6> I guess there is no chance to enable a few more configuration parameters in the intrepid kernel before release?
<Nhorning> ok, going to try to install wicd from a chroot
<orbish> w8tah: i have no idea, ask your question again, the room is more alive now
<w8tah> ive got a problem -- i boot to the live cd and the process gets to the kde4.1 startup screen where the differnet icons fade in - and the hard drive fades in - when the next one starts-- the screen goes blank and it starts back up again -- never getting to the desktop -- i have an intel 82865 onboard controller from fiddling around last night, i know gnome works fine -- but kde wont start
<albuntu> w8tah : so kde is not installed in your hd. you boot it from live cd ?
<w8tah> albuntu - -it started out with an attempt to upgrade in place from hardy -- the upgrade went fine till i tried to reboot - then the problem showed up -- i assumed a borked install -- so put a new hdd in and tried from the live cd -- same issue
<linny> hai i have a 250gb hdd on /dev/sdb1 formatted to ext3 ibex cant seem to see it how can i get it to automount no boot
<linny> automount at boot*
<albuntu> w8tah : can you try going in failsafe and tell the output of when you start kdm from konsole and startx from console ? maybe it is a bug
<orbish> linny, could you pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<linny> orbish: sure 1 sec
<w8tah> ummm -- i can try -- but im runnin a bit late for now - -i'll have to use gnome for the time being and try to debug more thouroghly next week
<albuntu> w8tah : i cant say you more than this. i dont know
<lore20> hello everybody
<w8tah> albuntu: no problem - i appreciate the help
<Nhorning> hmm, I'm doing a chroot with my ibex installation
<Nhorning> and when I use sudo
<lore20> ubuntu doesn't shutdown when compiz is open
<Nhorning> it says unable to resolve host ubuntu
<linny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56306/
<Nhorning> how do I get it to recognize me
<lore20> Nhorning: enable root user and fix /etc/host issues
<Nhorning> how do I enable root user?
<Myrtti> lore20: what?!!!?!??!
<lore20> Nhorning: using gnome user manager
<Nhorning> I am right now using a chroot to ibex
<Nhorning> from the hardy live cd
<DrunkenPirate34> test
<lore20> so, type "passwd root"
<Nhorning> still says" sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<w8tah> albuntu: i switched back to the original hdd and tried it - -i got a terminal -- i tried startx which told me that x was already running and i tried kdm which retunred no message
<lore20> without sudo
<lore20> just "passwd root"
<Nhorning> hmm, before I got further I'm going to try a really stupid sounding fix I saw on the forums
<Nhorning> thats what I did
<albuntu> w8tah : you can always search in launchpad. it may be a bug. i dont know.
<Nhorning> I changed the password successfully
<w8tah> albuntu: thanks
<Nhorning> and then tried the next command
<albuntu> w8tah : sorry for that. try googlin because you may find something
<Nhorning> I saw something in the forums that said to just try clicking on the wifi connection every 10 seconds
<Nhorning> hey before I try the stupid thing
<Nhorning> is there a way to revert my network manager in ibex back to the hardy version?
<Nhorning> well?
<orbish> nhorning never! you are trapped!
<Nhorning> ok
<orbish> haha i think you can remove it from starting up with your computer
<Nhorning> just making sure
<orbish> but then you may have to edit /etc/network/interface manually
<Nhorning> yeah
<Nhorning> I've tried connecting manutally
<Nhorning> didn't work so well
<Nhorning> I'm going to see If I can try this wcid orwhatever
<Nhorning> but I wish they would make a .deb available ofor it
<Nhorning> I was such and idiot to upgrade
<Nhorning> particularly without trying the live cd...
<orbish> nhorning, betas will give you headaches, that's the way it is :D
<DrunkenPirate34> Hey guys, quick questions, this development is a bit too unstable/broken for me, so I'll just reinstall 8.04. My question is: How well does the ubuntu upgrade process work? In 20 days with Ubuntu 8.10 is officially released, will the upgrade go smoothly or would you just suggest another clean install once 8.10 is released?
<w8tah> DrunkenPirate34: it works great
<w8tah> but the upgrade system will be JAMMED for about 3-4 days after release
<w8tah> so it might be slow
<DrunkenPirate34> Yea, I don't need it the first day or anything
<void^> if you don't report the things that are unstable/broken for you now, they'll probably still be broken later
<DrunkenPirate34> I just don't want to go to the trouble of everything working on a 8.04 and then have to do it again :/
<w8tah> the actual upgrade itself is very easy
<w8tah> ive done it couple times -- no big deal
<DrunkenPirate34> Oh i reported everything, but I just need a system working now
<w8tah> void^: i just filed my bug on launchpad
<DrunkenPirate34> Alright well thanks everyone, best of luck with the dev
<w8tah> on monday i'll have a dedicated testing system set up so that i can work with the devs on a fix
<zy|tv> meh
<zy|tv> this is ga
<zy|tv> y
<zyrorl> if wpa is enabled on my router, i can't get an ip address
<zyrorl> if i disable it it works
<zyrorl> every other machine on the network connects fine to it with wpa, and mine used to under hardy
<zyrorl> another router i tried connecting to wpa works fine, which is really strange
<zyrorl> appears other ppl are also seeing the same issue though
<zyrorl> quite strange, i can only connect if i force my ip to static
<zyrorl> but it takes about a minute before i can even do anything
<zyrorl> i have an intel 4965AGN
<zyrorl> anyone have any ideas
<orbish> i've seen someone have this problem before!
<orbish> this is a stab in the dark, but it's the same symptoms
<orbish> he only allowed the router to give out two addresses, or he had a MAC filter on it
<zyrorl> i don't have that issue
<zyrorl> as i said... if i turn off wpa on my router it'll connect just fine
<zyrorl> and it used to work fine under hardy, as far as i know new kernel has a new wireless driver
<zyrorl> for iwlagn
<zyrorl> whereas 2.6.24 used to have a different driver:(
<zyrorl> so i'm thinking it might be a driver issue
<zyrorl> or a wpa supplicant issue
<zyrorl> not 100% sure
<orbish> oh didn't catch the part about wpa
<orbish> that's above me man
<marlun> How come Intrepid doesn't suggest media codecs when trying to play a video thats needs codecs (like Hardy did)?
<Mimi> zyrorl,   WICD ?
<naknomik> ﻿Hi I want to try 8.10 and I see one issue mentioned that "The fglrx and two of the older nvidia binary drivers are not available for X.Org 7.4 yet". For my machine I'm using nvidia-glx-new driver, is that driver available for 8.10?
<legend2440> i have similar question. i have ati radeon 9600 using fglrx driver.  will it work in intrepid?
<D_Graham> hey has anyone noticed any issues with Intrepid and programs missing the top bar in the programs, the bar that houses the minimize maximise and close buttons?
<Mimi> install it and figure it out yourself? the beta is only available for those who wish to troubleshoot. do not install it to replace your current work machine
<markit> KDE4 on intrepid seems complitely broken :( unusable
<markit> worked so well with 8.04
<Mimi> e17 :D
<exco1> did anybody get a bluetooth mouse working with the new bluetooth stuff?
<dashua> exco1: Aye.  M$ Bluetooth 5000 works fine.
<exco1> dashua: that's exactly the mouse I have ... I had it working before those bluetooth updates - but now I can't get it to work again
<dashua> exco1: Try deleting it, then re-add the device?
<exco1> I tried that like 20 times ... and now it worked, dashua
<exco1> :-)
<dashua> I was losing connectivity with prior to a few days ago with some recent updates.
<dashua> Been working flawlessly for the past few days.
<dashua> exco1: :)
<D_Graham> the problem i got with Intrepid can be seen here:
<D_Graham> http://lh3.ggpht.com/CaptGraham/SPDHLYdhaWI/AAAAAAAAADA/v6ZOJu7QnZw/s400/problem.png
<compilerwriter> Have there been some more updates since this time yesterdayy?
<D_Graham> all programs are missing the top bar which houses the minimize maximize and close buttons
<exco1> compilerwriter: why don't you just check
<compilerwriter> If I knew how I would exco1
<exco1> dashua: thanks, now it isn't just a paperweight anymore :-)
<exco1> compilerwriter: open update-manager and click check - or type apt-get update && apt-get upgrade in a console
<dashua> D_Graham: gtk-window-decorator --replace or emerald --replace if using emerald
<D_Graham> i gotta go eat breakfast, can someone look at the screenshot and let me know if they have had the same issue in gnome?
<dashua> exco1: Np :) Great mouse.  Been working great since Hardy
<dashua> D_Graham: ^^
<D_Graham> dashua: neither are installed
<dashua> Are you using desktop effects?
<exco1> dashua: does yours reconnect after reboot/suspend and did you need to add it to /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf?
<dashua> If not metacity --replace
<limecat> is it intentional that i can no longer access full screen terminal in intrepid?
<dashua> exco1: It reconnects automatically
<dashua> I didn't have to add anything extra
<exco1> cool to hear, dashua
<dashua> I have a Dell XPS m1530, best laptop.  Runs Ubuntu / Linux like a dream.
<anyone> Hi.
<limecat> hi
<D_Graham> dashua: thanks man, it was enabled, lol when it was running Hardy Heron
<DrunkenPirate34> Anyone have a nice theme suggestion for ubuntu... I don't care for brown
<D_Graham> fixed
<anyone> Um, I have a problem with intrepid.
<limecat> just ask it
<anyone> The multiple monitors applet does not detect my monitors.
<anyone> It only detects the primary monitor, not the monitor attached.
<limecat> do you have an nvidia card
<anyone> limecat, No
<limecat> :( dunno then
<limecat> is anyone else able to get into a full screen terminal with ctrl+alt+f1-f6?
<exco1> limecat: me
<limecat> exco1: it lets you login and everything, on intrepid?
<exco1> limecat: yes
<limecat> :\ is there any reason all of my consoles would hang at a blinking _, at all times?  they dont respond to _ANYTHING_
<exco1> sorry, I don't know, limecat
<compilerwriter> Well all new updates installed and I still have broken xwin
<Walzmyn> I've installed the beta in a virtualbox, it's resolution is 800X600 - how can i make it use my full monitor resolution?
<limecat> are you in fullscreen mode?
<Walzmyn> not full screen, just maximized
<Walzmyn> but the screen for intrepid is just this little square in the middle of the window
<bsnider> limecat, have you been screwing with your .bashrc file?
<limecat> no :\ installed 2 days ago, just been installing a few packages, messed with grub2 briefly, and running updates'
<Walzmyn> crap, anybody know how to exit fullscreen mode in virtualbox?
<limecat> AFAIK it has never been working
<limecat> Walzmyn: right control+f
<Walzmyn> thank you
<limecat> right control = release control from VM ;)
<Walzmyn> that worked, BTW, limecat
<limecat> what, fullscreening it?
<Walzmyn> yeah, i got released to get back here, i just couldn't get outta fullscreen
<Walzmyn> yes
<bsnider> why mes with grub2?
<limecat> just to see what it did, but i reinstalled grub2 and reran setup, so im back to grub .96 (didnt like not being able to control the menu order)
<limecat> *uninstalled
<Walzmyn> nevermind, when I went back it was full screened, but it was stilled sized down to 800X600
<limecat> try changing resolution through the resolution changing applet in system
<limecat> bsnider:  im pastebinning my .bashrc
<limecat> http://pastebin.com/m503acde6
<Walzmyn> limecat, I am, but it's only giveing me two options, 600X800 and something smaller, X640 or something
<bsnider> looks fine
<bsnider> Walzmyn, what do you want the resolution to be?
<limecat> it really hasnt worked any time ive had intrepid installed, ive reinstalled once or twice before, and i sorta just thought it was a  new "feature" because of the hotplug xorg
<Walzmyn> bsnider, bigger
<Walzmyn> bsnider, I wanted it to expand to my whole monitor
<bsnider> xrandr -s 1024x768
<Walzmyn> 1280X800 - had to find it
<bsnider> so it's widescreen
<bsnider> well, run xrandr -s 1200x800
<Walzmyn> that's a bash command right?
<bsnider> that will change it if that resolution is available
<limecat> whats the 1440 one, 1440x960?
<bsnider> you can run it in the run window: ALT+F2
<bsnider> 1440x900
<limecat> thanks :)
<bsnider> but on boot, the resolution should be detected and the monitor driven up to its native automatically
<Walzmyn> hmm, it's telling me 1280 is too large
<Walzmyn> yeah, i thought it should scale up at boot too, but it didn't
<bsnider> try opening a console and typing xrandr
<Walzmyn> I really wanted to give KDE4 a look-see, but this is so small, all the windows bleed off the side
<Walzmyn> that's how i did it
<bsnider> Walzmyn, unseat and reseat the monitor cable, allowing for ~2 seconds or so in between
<limecat> try 1200x800
<limecat> instead of 1280
<Walzmyn> bsnider - laptop
<bsnider> Walzmyn, is this some kind of unknown hardware or something 45 years old?
<Walzmyn> it's saying "there are only two sizes" and looking at the help thingy, it seems like it wants <size>/<width>X<height>
<Walzmyn> it's a 4 month old lenovo thinkpad
<andriijas> which is the best utility for configurating xorg.conf (laptop with external monitor)
<Walzmyn> but i'm runnning it in VB, so who knows what the new OS is getting
<bsnider> using intel graphics?
<Walzmyn> heck no. nvidia
<bsnider> oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh
<bsnider> well that's a different animal entirely
 * Walzmyn thought me mentioned that
<bsnider> the blob, assuming you're using the blob, replaces x's detection system
<Walzmyn> blob?
<bsnider> are you using the nv driver or nvidia's excellent blob?
<bsnider> your hardware is probably the 8400m or 8600m right?
<Walzmyn> i've got nvidia's driver installed on my host OS
<Walzmyn> i've done nothing on the guest but install it
<DrunkenPirate34> Hey, When I apply a new theme that isn't default the theme doesn't apply to applications like Synaptic, etc... Any way to fix this? (When I say it doesn't apply i mean the controls, like buttons, scroll bars...)
<bsnider> WAyou're running this in a vm?
<Walzmyn> bsnider, i've said that twice now
<bsnider> Walzmyn, i came into this rather late
<sysdoc> Walzmyn, Have you installed the nvidia-settings
<Walzmyn> bsnider, sorry
<Walzmyn> sysdoc, not on the guest, i've installed nothing
<bsnider> Walzmyn, you can't blame kde for this. it's your vm server's reponsibility to pass that info to the guest os. so if you're using virtualbox, that's where the setting is
<limecat> sysdoc: hes running in a vm
<Walzmyn> bsnider, i never blamed kde for it.
<sysdoc> ahhh ok sorry. Was gonna say x-server settings was the obvious solution...:)
<Walzmyn> i'll look in VB - thanks guys
<limecat> bsnider: theres no setting for resolution that i can see in virtual box tho
<bsnider> what i mean is, you're looking at kde to change the screen res
<Walzmyn> no i've had no worries setting up the host OS here - it was much much easier than windows
<bsnider> limecat, it's in there
 * Walzmyn grumbles about even having to have windows on the machine
<bsnider> dig deep
<sysdoc> Walzmyn, lol
<limecat> i will, but at the moment, is there anything i should be looking for for why my fullscreen terminals are hung?
<sysdoc> We all know that feeling
<limecat> its making me sad and worried
<ashwin1231> any one to help me?
<danbh_intrepid> aure
<ashwin1231> can any one tell me on what linux distro my WLAN card is supported by default (RTL8187B)
<ashwin1231> hi any body there?
<h4wk0> !ask | ashwin1231
<ubottu> ashwin1231: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<h4wk0> Oh you did, my bad :D
<h4wk0> ashwin1231: What wlan card do you have
<Asa_A> Will you ask again? I just joined the channel so I don't know what the question was
<Walzmyn> Is there an equlivent to KDE3's "open terminal here" and "run as root" options in dolphin?
<ashwin1231> h4wk0: its Realtek Make model is RTL8187B
<limecat> generally, if im not mistaken, its the kernel that supports it or doesnt, so generally most distros are about the same with driver support :\
<limecat> looks like you can get that working with ndiswrapper tho
<sysdoc> Walzmyn, In Dolphin >F4 to get the terminal
<h4wk0> ashwin1231: I don't think it supported by default on any kernal, Seems to be alot of posts about that card - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b Might help.
<ashwin1231> oh my bad luck. but thank you any ways.
<limecat> a quick search pulls up a tutorial for setting it up on ubuntu 8.04 with ndiswrapper
<limecat> http://odeiowindows.wordpress.com/2008/07/17/ndiswrapper-and-rtl8187b-ubuntu-804/
<ashwin1231> how can i know which hardware is supported by ubuntu 8.10? (I want to check my hardware in that list)
<limecat> not sure what itll mean for performance, ndiswrapper is a hack-y method for wireless from what ive heard, and it may or may not support wpa
<h4wk0> ashwin1231:  *apprently* 8.10 supports it :)
<TheInfinity> ashwin1231: look at hardware compatibility list in wiki
<Asa_A> How can I get the nvidia driver workin in intrepid? Hardware Drivers is broken, so I can't install with that, so I installed nvidia-glx-177 (it worked last week) that didn't activate my driver so I tried nvidia-xconfig. my config has nvidia driver and 'sudo lsmod' show that I have the nvidia driver loaded, but restarting X doesn't give me glx (I can't run glxgears)
<h4wk0> limecat: I just ndis on my laptop, with a WPA connection and it runs at 100% speed
<ashwin1231> please provide me the link for wiki of 8.10
<limecat> ashwin1231: its not that simple, all distros use the linux kernel, and unlike windows, the drivers are built into the kernel.  Some distros apply custom patches, and i believe ubuntu does that to increase support for hardware.  Your best bet is to throw in a Ubuntu 8.10 cd and see if it works
<limecat> h4wk0: just goin by what i heard :) isnt ndiswrapper basically the driver equivalent of wine?
<TheInfinity> ashwin1231: you can search wiki for yourself. list is for 8.04. but intrepid wont make complete changes of this
<h4wk0> limecat: yeah it is..takes 10secs to work for me.
<h4wk0> But took my stressful hours finding my driver (as i lost my cd)
<limecat> grr@ windows only hardware >:( BURN THEM ALL
<h4wk0> Meh, i only use Vista for my media pc >;D
<ashwin1231> oh. thank you all.
<h4wk0> Just so i can use bbc iplayer.
<limecat> Asa_A: you looked in the restricted driver manager?
<orbish> when did they change gtrkc's format for themes?
<orbish> i can't make my menu smaller anymore
<limecat> aka system-->administration-->hardware drivers
<Asa_A> limecat: yes, its labeled "Hardware Drivers" under System > Administration. It just says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<limecat> what card do you have?
<Asa_A> 07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)
<Asa_A> it works great in Hardy (and before) the restricted driver has always offered the driver before
<bigB> anyway to roll back from 8.10 to 8.04 cause 8.10 is really buggy
<limecat> silly question--you are not using onboard video instead of the card are you?
<limecat> oh
<danbh_intrepid> bigB: no
<Asa_A> my driver was working last week but then broke with one of the updates (I don't know which one)
<danbh_intrepid> bigB: except for a clean install
<limecat> well, the xorg.conf isnt really used the same way it was, could you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<bigB> yeah looks like thats what i have to do
<bigB> thanks
<danbh_intrepid> bigB: whats the problem you are having?
<acuster> anyone know why the disk thrashes when I move a window?
<limecat> Asa_A: ALternatively, if you want to see my xorg.conf, i have a copy up @ http://pastebin.com/m14176005
<limecat> i got it working no problems with hardware drivers tho
<Walzmyn> someone mentioned the xorg.conf - in the changes that are going on, are mouse control and video control going to be seperated?
<outbri> acuster: same problem here
<Asa_A> http://pastebin.com/d4e71f293 my xorg.conf
<kulight> i have exactly the same
<kulight> xorg.conf
<outbri> acuster: you running compiz also?
<acuster> I hope not
<acuster> but it's on by default no?
<h4wk0> limecat: ive got the exact same
<acuster> this is an old machine with only 1MB of vram
<Skiessi> in what channel should I mention about a broken source package in repository?
<Skiessi> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 875 kB, installed size 4056 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<limecat> acuster: if you have any 3d acceleration capable of compiz, its on by default
<limecat> as soon as you install nvidia drivers it activates, for example
<kulight> it seems like all the configurations is not in xorg.conf any more
<acuster> is there any way to disable it short of editing the xorg.conf?
<bsnider> Asa_A, run the command "dkms status" from a console
<shirish> any whizkids on networking here?
<limecat> afaik you can theoretically just delete xorg.conf and you will still have SOME desktop, its all autodetected
<outbri> acuster, I'm running compiz, I guess it's on by default.
<FormallyeLVis> hmmm something changed with the patches today... my vlc is consuming much lower cpu .... just to let you know, great work! <3 Ibex
<Asa_A> dkms status: nvidia, 177.80, 2.6.27-7-generic, i686: installed
<bsnider> Asa_A, that means the driver is available
<limecat> check your xorg
<shirish> anybody who knows about the network-manager issues and can help me, anybody?
<bsnider> Asa_A, that is a parochial xorg.conf
<acuster> let's try switching networks on the fly
<Asa_A> bsnider: it looks available, but it isn't working, I restarted X by logging off and using Ctrl+Alt+Backspace at the login screen
<shirish> acuster: was that for me?
<Asa_A> bsnider: what do you mean by 'parochial xorg.conf'?
<bsnider> Asa_A, limecat's xorg.conf isn't perfect, but it should work. replace yours with that one please
<bsnider> Asa_A, parochial -- outdated, deprecated in favour of newer stuff
<andriijas> my sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only ask questions about the keyboard, it doesnt setup my monitors for me. any ideas?
<Regel> does adding pulseaudio to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist blacklist it?
<bsnider> Regel, no
<limecat> bsnider:  whats wrong with my xorg :(
<bsnider> pulseaudio is a sound daemon, not a kernel module
<Asa_A> restarting X....
<bsnider> limecat, it is missing nvidia's recommended driver tweaks for the 177 series
<bsnider> limecat, you don't need the module section anymore either
<limecat> bsnider: im not using 177, it was bugging out on me.  Im using 173
<bsnider> limecat, in that case, you're not doing what nvidia wants, so any trouble you have is your own fault, to be brutally honest
<Regel> oh, well.. killall pulseaudio then :)
<limecat> thats possible, but i havent done any edits to it, so it may be more accurate to say its hardware-drivers fault
<limecat> ill take a look, tho, and try those tweaks, see if it stabilizes things
<Regel> wonder why flash and pulse dont work well together
<bsnider> Regel, flash 10 has native pulseaudio support, which is why intrepid is using it instead of flash 9
<Regel> aint working :) flash 10 plays no sound when pulseaudio is running
<bsnider> Regel, ain't working for you, but it is for most of the rest of us
<Asa_A> bsnider: limecat Thank you both for your help. restarting X didn't fix it, but a full reboot did
<Regel> :) good for you guys
<danbh_intrepid> Regel: so, if you close pulse, it works for you?
<Regel> yep
<Regel> :) so, no pulse for me atm
<Regel> but it doesnt rly matter, since everything works
<bsnider> Regel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866965
<Regel> bsnider: thx
<thompa> anyone know if I should enable powernow or cool and quit in the bios? Its enabled and my fan is running full speed I think
<DanaG> bug 261318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261318 in xorg "Regression: new Toshiba Laptop Support (tlsup) driver breaks Toshiba hotkeys; input device does not support 'kbd' input handler" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261318
<DanaG> I can't decide which 'tasks' I should set to confirmed.
<thompa> also i can change cpu frequency with scaling applet but fan stays on full blow
<shirish> DanaG: hi :)
<DanaG> Hello.
<ACC_Media> hello all. I have a macbook circa july 2008. Can I install the beta without messing up my network card?
<shirish> DanaG: can you help me, I have put up my issue in the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/279262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279262 in network-manager "network-manager After reboot network is totally broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shirish> DanaG: I'm guessing some of it is relevant and some of it perhaps not, if you read it and help me it would be nice.
<bsnider> shirish, you do know that there was a network-manager update today right?
<shirish> bsnider: I have had that update
<DanaG> thompa: try installing lm-sensors, and then doing 'sudo sensors-detect'
<DanaG> Then you can try 'sudo pwmconfig'
<IdanM> How can I change the way Gnome suspends my laptop. I want it to go S1 "standby" instead of S3 "ram" ??
<DanaG> Why bother with S1?  It might as well be entirely on.
<thompa> DanaG: thanks I searched temperature and found it, Im wondering also if its better to leave cool and quiet off
<IdanM> I'm investigating something.
<IdanM> DanaG Do you know ?
<thompa> my cpus are only at 10%
<DanaG> Anything to save power is good, I'd say.
<IdanM> Does anyone know ??
<ACC_Media> hello all. I have a macbook circa july 2008. Can I install the beta without messing up my network card?
<shirish> ACC_Media: do you have an existing GNU/Linux setup
<bsnider> ACC_Media, install the current cdimage, not the beta
<ACC_Media> No. I don't
<shirish> ACC_Media: in that case listen to bsnider
<ACC_Media> What do you mean the cdimage?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I actually have some homework and such to work on.
<bsnider> ACC_Media, ubuntu creates daily livecds. here's today's http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20081011/
<ACC_Media> Ok. that's what I thought. So the kernel problem is solved in that one?
<bsnider> use that because it has the latest kernel. the one that won't damage the e1000e gigabit chip
<ACC_Media> Ok. Thank you very much.
<shirish> DanaG: you were able to make sense of my comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/279262/comments/37
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279262 in network-manager "network-manager After reboot network is totally broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shirish> DanaG: that should have been are you able to make sense .....
<glade88> hi.. I recently had multiple X crashes with Kubuntu Intrepid, X kept restarting until I did a hard reboot
<bsnider> ACC_Media, i'm surprised you don't want to use the excellent crack osx
<ACC_Media> I love OSX and 64 bit Vista, which I have, but Ubuntu has always been my first love. :)
<DanaG> My order of preference: Ubuntu, Vista, OS X.  Ubuntu is top.
<bsnider> ACC_Media, you love vista? i'd like to conduct some experiments on you
<bsnider> i don't think you're human
<ACC_Media> Vista 64 bit on a macbook is usually faster than OSX for me.
<limecat> vista isnt as bad as it was, but it still irritates me the way it thinks an OS needs to consume ~700mb of ram to operate your system'
<ACC_Media> bsnider, How much have you used Vista?
<bsnider> ACC_Media, troubleshot it for my employer for a year
<limecat> i dont WANT windows defender, i dont WANT these windows media services running constantly, etc etc etc
<ACC_Media> Then you must see all it's flaws. It works pretty well for me though
<IdanM> Does anyone know how I can change the way Gnome suspends ? I need S1 instead of S3
<DanaG> Why?
<bsnider> he's trying to prove it's using lots of power in s3
<IdanM> Because S3 is broken in all kernels > 2.6.22
<bsnider> IdanM, do you have any evidence of that?
<limecat> thats probably a little broad, it generally works for my laptop
<IdanM> bsnider Sure: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5946941
<void^> really? i usually use echo mem > /sys/power/state and it seems to work just fine.
<IdanM> Not on my laptop
<IdanM> It's an System76 Darter Ultra (daru2) which is also MSI PR200 or MS-1221
<IdanM> I've tested many distros and all have the same problem.
<bsnider> IdanM, your particular chipset might not be well supported
<IdanM> Something broke since kernel 2.6.22 and that really sucks. The ubuntu forums are filled with people having o=problems.
<IdanM> bsnider it's a standard intel 965
<IdanM> bsnider so explain why kernel 2.6.22 (ubuntu 7.10) and 7.04 work perfectly.
<IdanM> bsnider I guess it's not an Ubuntu issue because Mandriva and Fedora have the same problems.
<bsnider> ask linus
<IdanM> bsnider :)
<bsnider> i can't see a regression like that lasting all this time. not in the kernel. maybe gnome is at fault
<IdanM> bsnider So I'm able to make my laptop suspend to S1 using the sleep.sh script. But Gnome does something diffrent and choose a S3 by default. I'm looking for a way to change that default in Gnome.
<IdanM> bsnider I read the changlogs of 2.6.24, 2.6.26, 2.6.27 and there are some problems with MSI. they don't state which model/type etc.
<IdanM> bsnider there are bugs filed.
<bsnider> IdanM, if there's no gui for it, it's probably in gconf-editor somewhere _if it's configurable at all_
<IdanM> bsnider Gnome channel is dead. and I'm searching gconf-editor.. not much luck
<limecat> mandriva uses kde doesnt it
<IdanM> bsnider later today I'll use the sleep.sh script with S3 and see if I have the same problems as if Gnome suspends. If they both have the same problem then Gnome is not the problem and I hope it's configurable.
<bsnider> IdanM, it may not be configurable in userspace. you may have to edit some obscure root file
<IdanM> limecat Mandriva has KDE and GNOME disks. but the GNOME version looks like **it
<IdanM> bsnider I'm willing to give it a shot. :
<limecat> perhaps i should have said "mandriva is kde in the same way ubuntu is gnome, isnt it"
<IdanM> limecat :)
<IdanM> limecat for some reason I'm always trying KDE but it just doesn't stick. Maybe because I own a Mac and Gnome just feels more OSXish
<bsnider> the mandriva livecd, when run on my roommate's crackbook, mounted the formware partition and put it on the desktop where any stupid user could destroy it
<IdanM> bsnider ack !
<bsnider> IdanM, it was sitting right there, called "EFI"
<IdanM> bsnider I gotta go, wife wants to the mall ...
<limecat> IdanM: i feel the same way, i think its because kde sure is pretty, but i dont want to have to think about my 8 million choices when i go to youtube--gnome makes it simple
<IdanM> bsnider that's bad.
<bsnider> yeah, no kidding
<IdanM> limecat yup.
<limecat> plus, tabbed nautilus= <3
<IdanM> bsnider limecat It's been a pleasure talking to you. See you later.
<limecat> cya
<bsnider> ok
<IdanM> Bye All...
<limecat> bsnider: you mentioned some tweaks that should be in xorg--did a little searching and i dont see any mention of this, should they be automatically added when the driver is installed?
<bsnider> they're not automatically added, no
<bsnider> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118088
<bsnider> they will be enabled by default in the 180 series, which will provide hardware-accelerated opengl 3. that series should be out before the end of the year
<limecat> ah, thanks
<limecat> hooray, i get to use 177 now
<bsnider> does anybody have a working screensaver at the present time?
<danbh_intrepid> anyone know, offhand, if grub2 will replace grub in the future?
<bsnider> of course it will
<bsnider> ah, compiz is stopping the screensaver. bug 253367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253367 in compiz "Intrepid: Ubuntu screen saver kicks in then switches off again (dup-of: 278112)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278112 in compiz "Screensaver doesn't start" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278112
<danbh_intrepid> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<edgy> Hi, after the last update I cannot use my keyboard and mouse on the login screen!
<edgy> can any one hear me?
<michael> no; turned off my speakers
<danbh_intrepid> edgy: ubuntu?
<edgy> michael: hehe, that's fine. I am connected from console so I wasn't sure
<edgy> now any one facing my problem or is it only me?
<michael> i've not installed latest updates :-)
<edgy> in console I can use my kb and mouse
<edgy> michael why not you try now? ;)
<danbh_intrepid> edgy: erm, what version are you using!!!!!?!?!
<michael> hehe
<edgy> danbh_intrepid: version of what? intrepid updated to this sec
<danbh_intrepid> edgy: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all
<danbh_intrepid> its probably the bug that I know about, that happened the other day, and that command will fix that.  If not, then Im not sure
<edgy> that package isn't installed! I will install it now
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, what's the latest on your bug?
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: ath9k?
<danbh_intrepid> or the one I just mentioned?
<bsnider> atheros
<danbh_intrepid> well, I think its the same as the last time we talked.   But, everything is working as expected
<edgy> danbh_intrepid: I would reboot now and come back, ok?
<danbh_intrepid> I was getting a disconnect when running some torrents with lot's of connections, but I have no torrents that Im interested at the moment to test on
<danbh_intrepid> edgy: ok
<edgy> quit
<limecat> bsnider: there really is something wrong here, i can boot to recovery console fine (had to, as Xorg refused to open and i couldnt access tty1-6), but after init 5, the console gets all borked
<limecat> like, it says "laptop login", i type limecat, and it says "limecat:  bash:  command not found", then drops to what looks like a root shell prompt
<limecat> what in the world would cause this, this is my second reinstall, and i really havent messed with much
<limecat> or if by some happy miracle it asks for a password, it shows my password plaintext, and errors out
<limecat> brb, restarting x
<sorush20> anyone here can print .xps format?
<limecat> :\ just gonna reinstall, not worth all the strife
<naknomik> Wierd problem with beta, I upgraded a test system and now after X starts keyboard and mouse just don't work, the only way to get out of this is rest the machine. Has anyone encountered this problem?
<bsnider> limecat, ctrl+alt+f2 doesn't work?
<naknomik> s/rest/reset/
<limecat> no
<bsnider> you can't get to a normal gui?
<limecat> well, it brings up a black screen with _ blinking
<limecat> oh, im in gui now, had to go into recovery shell, and disable nvidia driver
<limecat> ctrl alt f1 DOES bring something up if ive booted from recovery shell to init 5
<limecat> but its totally borked, login is all messed up, thinks im typing a command when i type login name
<bsnider> i thought ubuntu used rl2, not rl5
<limecat> think theyre all the same, init 2-5 brings up gui'
<limecat> anyways, there IS one thing i did on both installs--join a domain with likewise
<limecat> but id think that would have no bearing on this?
<bsnider> i don't know about that
<bsnider> can you ever get to any kind of command line?
<JDahl> is acroread not included with Intrepid?
<bsnider> no
<bsnider> medibuntu has it
<limecat> yea, i can, thats never been an issue
<bsnider> but you can read and create pdf files anyway
<naknomik> I used upgrade method and I see there are lots of problems ... my Marvel 88E8001 ethernet controller worked fine 8.04 and now doesn't work.
<bsnider> limecat, is the nvidia driver appropriate for that hardware?
<naknomik> If I do lshw -C network I can see my ethernet adapter, but it shows 'DISABLED' what does that mean? Why is it disabled?
<limecat> its what was suggested by hardware-drivers, its an 8400m GS.....nvidias site doesnt actually have an option for this one, but its worked fine in the past, there was just some wierd corruption in some menus with 177
<limecat> the stock windows drivers worked fine in vista, and 173 worked fine in ubuntu
<bsnider> i can get you my xorg.conf if you want to try that
<limecat> theres a lot more wrong ATM, what with my consoles being broken, id rather wipe out my / and start with todays cdimage
<bsnider> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56368/
<bsnider> actually you might not want to use a pixmapsize that large
<limecat> thats how mine was, but xorg would not launch until i commented out the last 2 options
<limecat> i made the changes in that post, it made things bad
<bsnider> strange
<bsnider> you might want to let them know that
<limecat> well, i didnt run the command he suggested, because my consoles were all broken ,so that may be why
<bsnider> that command is run after the gui is started
<limecat> by now 177 is working much much worse than it did at fresh install, something broke between fresh install and now
<limecat> like, when i commented those out, all titlebars were half cut off, and big white borders around everything, it was pretty bad
<bsnider> well you could try reinstalling all of your current packages
<limecat> yea, but another 55 mins and i can just start fresh, i got all my important stuff in /home saved, and its on a seperate partition, that should for sure solve it
<bsnider> i guess
<limecat> just wipe out my profile, get rid of whatevers breaking nvidia and consoles
<bsnider> thanks to the daily-live image
<limecat> ya lol
<limecat> im glad i saw you post that, never knew about it
<noelferreira> can i already install nvidia drivers for cards older than geforce 4?
<sorush20> how do I view xps files?
<bsnider> noelferreira, negative
<noelferreira> thanks
<bsnider> don't work with the new x server
<noelferreira> now ATI work fine and Nvidia don't LOL
<noelferreira> bussiness
<limecat> how do i delete a specific filename from all subdirectories?  or rather, how do i pass stdout to rm?  i tried find ~/test -iname file|rm, and it doesnt work :\
<void^> limecat, xargs
<void^> limecat, or find -exec
<limecat> ah :D thanks
<amrik> When I try to pgp sign and send an email in evolution, seahorse-agent isn't accepting keyboard input when it asks for my passphrase.
<amrik> It seems that when I type there are no dots or asterisks, although pressing enter causes it to say "wrong passphrase". If I comment out use-agent in gpg.conf then I get another prompt that works but that isnt precisely what i had wanted
<usser> kde 3.5 is not in the repos anymore????
<henux> I just installed Intrepid, no GUI, only command line. Wifi not working `iwlist wlan0 scan` does not find my wlan. I have Broadcom BMCxxx as Ethernet controller and Intel PRO/Wireless 3945 as Network controller. Any help?
<[andresito]> I updated to intrepid today, and now my software raid is inactive. don't know where to start looking... ..::help::..
<[andresito]>  /var/log/messages says nothing
<usser> henux, is wifi module loaded? lsmod | grep iwl
<henux> yes it is
<limecat> what does iwconfig show
<henux> limecat: it shows the list of interfaces, on wlan0 it shows me some info
<limecat> what mode does it say
<usser> henux, you should do sudo iwlist wlan0 scan if ran without sudo iwlist doesnt really scan but returns results of last succesful list
<henux> Managed
<danbh_intrepid> anyone know how to cause wifi to disconnect, like from a signal error?
<henux> let me try that usser
<henux> usser: thanks
<henux> it works now
<henux> i will now disconnect from LAN and try to connect with WLAN
<henux> brb
<usser> henux, yep, they really fixed iwl modules in intrepid finally
<henux> back
<usser> henux, did it work?
<DanaG> I fixed my Firefox bookmark breakage.
<DanaG> FOr some reason, I couldn't add bookmarks once I had deleted a corrupt places.sqlite file.
<DanaG> I had to boot Windows... and then when I launched Firefox there, it fixed bookmarking, oddly enough.
<usser> DanaG, yea windows always fixes stuff :P
<bsnider> DanaG, why they chose to use a database to manage bookmarks, i dunno
<limecat> because an html file was too complicated
<bsnider> hahahaa
<Plz> Can anyone please tell me how to upgrade OpenOffice from 2.4.x to 3.0?
<DanaG> Heh, if you want to see the symptoms I had... move places.sqlite elsewhere.
<DanaG> You'll then find the browser severely broken -- even the navigation buttons won't work.
<bsnider> firefox is a piece of crap
<limecat> know whats funny, is how firefox was everyones darling when it came out, how it was slim and fast
<henux> when installing xserver-xorg, why does it also bring ALL the video drivers etc.? this is bloat, is it not?
<limecat> and now chrome has come out and is slim and fast, and firefox now has a database running its backend
<Plz> Firefox will be much faster in 3.1.
<bsnider> it will, will it?
<Plz> yes.
<bsnider> is that right?
<bigB> chrome crashes to much on heavy flash pages
<limecat> yea, ive heard that, and i still like it, but its certainly not the slimmed down browser it once was
<DanaG> I have the PPA repo enabled... but the xulrunner 1.9.1 package segfaults while installing.
<h4wk0> Firefox is dead
<limecat> bsnider: its getting a new javascript engine iirc
<bsnider> then it will handle javascript faster. but that's one issue out of many
<limecat> h4wk0: and whats taking its place :\ operas 5 users?  safari?  konqueror?
<danbh_intrepid> limecat: I heard that chrome is not slim at all, in fact, quite the opposite
<bsnider> i'll probably switch to google's browser when it comes out
<jianfei> its inevitable that as a browser matures it becomes bloated.. hopefully chrome will stay lean and mean!
<h4wk0> limecat:  Google :)
<limecat> danbh_intrepid: thats possibly true, but its feature list is slim, and its fast as hell
<Plz> Firefox got Adblock Plus.
<limecat> h4wk0: the whole "browsser locking up completely from flash" is sort of an issue
<Plz> Enough reason for me to use firefox.
<limecat> especially seeing as how theres no flashblock addon for it, and every page and its mother uses flash
<h4wk0> limecat: Google will fix it, i have faith in them :D
<jianfei> limecat: simple solution, dont view flash! lol
<Plz> Anyway, Google Chrome does not support Linux or Mac, and has hughe problems with java.
<limecat> ah, but you see, thats 1/2 the web, youtube anyone?
<limecat> where will i get my instant on mp3 player if not youtube
<h4wk0> Google *will* support linux and mac
<bsnider> it will support linux soon
<King_Kickass> i still cannot acces the share folders of my vista pc, i thought that was supposed to be fixed in 8.10
<jianfei> limecat: so life revolves around youtube these days?
<bsnider> i can't believe what a piece of garbage firefox has become
<Plz> Anyway, can anyone please tell me how to upgrade openoffice 2.4.1 to 3.0?
<limecat> browser for me is useful for a few things:  news, youtube (ie, magical music player), and work email
<Plz> bsnider: Tell me why.....
<h4wk0> jianfei: My sister sits on youtube all day watching family guy
<limecat> 1/3 not working is an issue
<DanaG> I like Firefox; I just hate Flash.
<limecat> and ive had it lock up on slashdot because of flash
<DanaG> is nspluginwrapper now installed and used by default?  I sure hope so.
<DanaG> Handy thing: killall -9 npviewer.bin
<AkariChan> can someone recommend a good browser beside firefox/konqueror?
<limecat> opera
<Plz> AkariChan: Opera
<AkariChan> okie :) thanks
<Plz> But Opera is NOT a slim browser.
<bsnider> i don't like any of them. they're all crap
<DanaG> How about a browser just named "" (i.e. empty string... because when you open web pages, all you get is title of page, and no name of browser).
<Plz> bsnider: Because????
<limecat> ya, screw em all, lynx forever
<DanaG> links2 > lynx.
<AkariChan> i like links original
<bsnider> there's at least one showstopper with every browser
<AkariChan> bsnider: i even have ie on wine -_-
<DanaG> Anyone know what nameless browser I'm referring to?  =þ
<limecat> theres at least one showstopper with just about everything in life, mac, ubuntu, and windows included
<AkariChan> links isn't nameless
<limecat> i could name a bunch about ubuntu, but its pros outweigh its cons--like firefox/chrome
<King_Kickass> i still cannot acces the share folders of my vista pc, i thought that was supposed to be fixed in 8.10 sux!!
<bsnider> i agree. i dislike all operating systems too
 * DanaG wonders if he'll be able to watch Blue-Ray (I refuse to make a fool of myself by leaving off the 'e') disks on Ubuntu.
<h4wk0> !repeat | King_Kickass
<ubottu> King_Kickass: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DanaG> If I have to boot Windows to run PowerDVD to crack them... then so be it.
<jeff__> hey guys
<limecat> King_Kickass: check your permissions, can you access it from an xp machine?
<AkariChan> lol DanaG
<King_Kickass> i can from an other windows machine
<AkariChan> you can also run crossover
<AkariChan> or wine, or cedega
<DanaG> Other things I refuse to do: I refuse to call Creative's "Extreme Audio" an "X-Fi Xtreme Audio" -- there's double stupidness there.  One: it's not an X-Fi.  Two: Leaving off the E looks stupid.
<limecat> one thing i refuse to do is plunk down money for an XFi period
<King_Kickass> just stupid that the same bugs are still there
<jeff__> i've just installed intrepid beta and enabled nvidia driver 177 and compiz, my screen doesnt refresh very well at all now. sometimes i go to a web page and the page doesnt appear to have changed until i click on it. its the same with applications. they dont update until i click on them or something. any idea what could cause this and how to fix it?
<DanaG> Creative is scum, in my book.
<limecat> audigy2 zs isnt good enough because why, creative?
<DanaG> Literally scum.  Nvidia may suck... but they're at least not scum.
<AkariChan> jeff_: compiz --replace
<bsnider> limecat, that's good, because it's a brick on your operating system
<AkariChan> run that. and reboot your intrepid.
<limecat> bsnider: which?
<DanaG> I just wish somebody would make an ExpressCard C-Media sound card.
<bsnider> x-fi
<limecat> ya, thats what ive heard, and their features becoming software based=bs
<jeff__> AkariChan, that caused my windows to flash a few times then turn off compiz. its using metacity now
<bsnider> limecat, well, if you want software-based features, use pulseaudio right?
<DanaG> I don't mind things being host-based... but I don't like this (analogy for something they did:)
<limecat> bsnider: i know almost nothing about it, except that i didnt use it in 8.04
<DanaG> 4-wheel drive car*
<bsnider> about pulseaudio?
<limecat> yea
<DanaG> About Extreme-Audio.
<bsnider> you _cannot_ be _serious_
<henux> I installed xserver-xorg, slim and fluxbox. For some reason, keyboard and touchpad of my laptop do not work
<DanaG> *requires extra hardware...  so you pay again, half the price of the card itself.
<bsnider> limecat, watch lennart's presentation
<limecat> some things arent important enough for me to care about beyond "does it work"
<limecat> i should say, important to me
<DanaG> ... and that extra hardware wasn't available even for 6 months after the release of the card.
<sorush20> okular can't print xps can I convert it ?
<bsnider> limecat, http://mirror.linux.org.au/pub/linux.conf.au/2007/video/talks/211.ogg
<DanaG> I like PulseAudio, but as it is right now, it crashes a bit too easily.
<DanaG> And this exit-on-idle behavior... makes me think of it as a "lazy bum".
<DanaG> Pause a gstreamer app... and the server quits.  Go to play it, and oops, where'd the server go?  App locks up.
<bsnider> DanaG,  which one, the one that intrepid uses, the one that's 3 milestones out of date?
<bsnider> DanaG, i'd be very curious to see if you booted the fedora 10 snapshot that was released today, if that would still happen
<JDSBlueDevl> help, I'm having problems with my upgrade to Intrepid
<JDSBlueDevl> I can't get my NVIDIA driver activated
<JDSBlueDevl> and on startup, it's telling me I'm in "low graphics mode"
<bsnider> oh, what a shock
<DanaG> It's only the 0.9.12 PPA that adds that new "feature".
<JDSBlueDevl> are those two connected?
<DanaG> I'll fire up the Fedora 10 in a VM later, once I finish the homework I'm supposed to be working on.  =þ
<bsnider> DanaG, fedora 10 is using pulse 9.13 and alsa 1.0.18
<JDSBlueDevl> also, I can't get the sound server working
<bsnider> JDSBlueDevl, welcome to unofficial nvidia tech support
<DanaG> Is 0.9.13 mostly just bug fixes over 0.9.12?
<JDSBlueDevl> lol
<bsnider> JDSBlueDevl, get to a command line and run "dkms status" please
<henux> I have Dell Latitude D630. I installed Intreprid, no GUI, only command line. `sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg slim fluxbox` keyboard and touchpad do not work.
<DanaG> JDSBlueDevl: what driver?  If it's 96 or below.. it's known broken.
<JDSBlueDevl> don't know, all I know is that I was told in the upgrade that I would have to manually install nvidia-glx-173
<bsnider> DanaG, yes it is, and it introduces bluetooth support
<DanaG> Ooh, that's a big feature.
<DanaG> That reminds me... there's no way to make a /dev/rfcomm with the new BlueZ.
<nickrud> with the session management apparently gone from from gnome-session-properties, how are we supposed to change session managed apps?
<JDSBlueDevl> dkms status is nvidia, 173.14.12: added
<DanaG> Any chance of getting 0.9.13 in a PPA?
<bsnider> JDSBlueDevl, that means it isn't installed yet
<bsnider> JDSBlueDevl, that's the wrong driver anyway. it should be the 177.80 driver
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I install it?  Whenever I try to do it from the hardware window, it kicks me back to the window and doesn't change to "activated"
<bsnider> JDSBlueDevl, install the nvidia-glx-177 package
<bsnider> afterwards run dkms status again
<JDSBlueDevl> ok
<alkisg> In an acer aspire 5920g laptop, some keys worked in hardy but do not work in intrepid. E.g. the brightness key does change the brightness but also echoes a "±"... I have both ubuntu versions installed, where do I look for differences?
<JDSBlueDevl> why is the 177 package the correct one?  did it make 173 obsolete?
<bsnider> DanaG, no chance
<bsnider> JDSBlueDevl, yes it did
<JDSBlueDevl> ah
<JDSBlueDevl> I wish that would have been done automatically in the upgrade
<limecat> bsnider: so pulseaudio is compiz for sound, thats good enough for me ;)
<JDSBlueDevl> although I'm guessing that's put off before RC1?
<bsnider> JDSBlueDevl, i say respond with childish name-calling and violence
<JDSBlueDevl> ??
<limecat> 177 is a beta driver isnt it?
<bsnider> no
<bsnider> 177.80 is the stable driver
<JDSBlueDevl> anyways, dkms status is nvidia, 177.80: added
<King_Kickass> I am positive the vista network compatibility is not fixed
<King_Kickass> how do I complain about this
<bsnider> JDSBlueDevl, run the command uname -r
<JDSBlueDevl> kernel is 2.6.25-2-386
<DanaG> How can I build 0.9.13 for Intrepid?  Autoconf is 0.01 too old.
<bsnider> JDSBlueDevl, wha?
<bsnider> that's totally wrong
<limecat> King_Kickass: er....you first verify its a problem with the os, and not something wrong with configuration, then you A) file a bug report   B) look @ google   C) wait patiently for someone who can help you, or D) contact canonical for a refund
<bsnider> what did you do? you didn't properly upgrade that's for sure
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, so I guess I have to change the boot kernel
<JDSBlueDevl> I did the upgrade through the update manager
<limecat> complaining isnt terribly helpful to anyone
<AkariChan> JDSBlueDevl: you shouldn't have that kernel version if you did.
<bsnider> well, it iddn't grab the right kernel i guess
<JDSBlueDevl> well, then I guess I have to change it.  What's the command to do it?
<JDSBlueDevl> update command was update-manager --devel-release
<bsnider> install the ubuntu-desktop package i suppose
<AkariChan> mine is 2.6.24-19-generic and I think it's the latest for ubuntu 8.04, 2.6.27-4-generic if you have intrepid.
<bsnider> 2.6.27-7-generic
<eitreach> Just upgraded to the beta via a regular cd-installation, and things work nicely for the most. I do have this tiny problem with Compiz though, with not being able to enable color opacity - I've tried looking it up on google for some time, but there's really not much there. Does anyone else have that problem, or should it be bugged?
<JDSBlueDevl> it says it's already installed
<JDSBlueDevl> I'll try the kernel now
<JDSBlueDevl> aptitude tells me that only the headers for the kernel are installed
<JDSBlueDevl> not the image
<JDSBlueDevl> or restricted modules
<bsnider> install linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic
<JDSBlueDevl> will that take care of the sound issue as well?
<bsnider> i have no idea
<bsnider> well, yes
<limecat> k, cya all, startin fresh
<bsnider> i supppose it would, since your alsa version doesn't match the drivers in your kernel
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, now I just have to play the waiting game for it to install, then restart
<bsnider> you need to make sure dkms builds and installs your nvidia driver
<JDSBlueDevl> can I do that before rebooting or only after Ubuntu loads the new kernel?
<JDSBlueDevl> oh, nvm, it's installing the module automatically with the kernel install
<JDSBlueDevl> uh oh
<JDSBlueDevl> blue screen telling me that the system has detected an obsolete NVIDIA driver
<JDSBlueDevl> saying to install nvidia-glx-173
<JDSBlueDevl> restarting now
<JDSBlueDevl> kernel loader says failed to execute /sbin/v86d
<bsnider> that's normal
<JDSBlueDevl> ok
<AkariChan> bsnider: how do one go about installing newest kernel on ubuntu?
<bsnider> so using update-manager doesn't update the kernel? yeah...
<JDSBlueDevl> two instances of network manager, one failed, one ok
<AkariChan> read xfree.org and dl'ed the whole package, couldn't even get to make menuconfig
<danbh_intrepid> you need to have the package linux-generic AkariChan
<bsnider> AkariChan, install linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic
<JDSBlueDevl> new problem: "usplash: no usable theme found for 1024x768"
<AkariChan> is it in update-manager?
<AkariChan> or do i have to grab it individually
<JDSBlueDevl> in text login right now
<bsnider> it shows up in update manager
<AkariChan> odd, not on mine.
<JDSBlueDevl> could be a problem with gdm?
<AkariChan> im using hardy, btw.
<JDSBlueDevl> I can't get into the X server
<danbh_intrepid> AkariChan: just wait for the release of intrepid, and you will get the kernel
<JDSBlueDevl> I'm stuck in text mode
<bsnider> JDSBlueDevl, run dkms status
<JDSBlueDevl> nvidia, 177.80, 2.6.27-7-generic, i686: installed
<bsnider> ok, that's good
<zx80user> lost all sound on my controller which is claimed to be undetected (ls pci reports 02:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC]). Is this a known problem and is there a fix? Thanks
<bsnider> so you probably have a crappy xorg.conf
<JDSBlueDevl> crap
<AkariChan> ah
<JDSBlueDevl> what do I do next?
<bsnider> yes, what _do_ you do next
<AkariChan> i shall image my system before putting intrepid on
<bsnider> destroy your xorg.conf so the x server will automatically pick the nv driver
<JDSBlueDevl> crap, just switched like that to "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"
<bsnider> rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zx80user> bsnider - seriously?
<JDSBlueDevl> are you sure?
<bsnider> zx80user, i'm not talking to you
<bsnider> JDSBlueDevl, yes
<bsnider> do it now
<JDSBlueDevl> is it going to be regenerated on reboot?
<zx80user> bsnider, I know but I have the same problem. I can live with the low graphics for now though
<bsnider> JDSBlueDevl, no, we'll recreate it after you log in to gnome again
<danbh_intrepid> zx80user: are you using 177?
<zx80user> danbh_intrepid - yes I tried 177 after 173 didn't work wither
<zx80user> either
<JDSBlueDevl> removed, now rebooting
<danbh_intrepid> zx80user: then go for following bsnider's directions
<zx80user> ok
<danbh_intrepid> zx80user: btw, did you use update-manager to upgrade to intrepid?
<zx80user> danbh_intrepid, yes - did it this afternoon (IK time)
<zx80user> UK time even
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, usplash now working, so is sound
<JDSBlueDevl> not done yet, have to check everything else
<zx80user> then used synaptic to go for 177
<JDSBlueDevl> another problem, though: when I first press the "j" key, it outputs as "e"
<JDSBlueDevl> after that, it's ok
<zx80user> hmmm got my pound sign back, excellent
<JDSBlueDevl> grr, changed from 1280x1024 to 1024x768
 * zx80user rebooting
<alex_mayorga> is there a firefox on ubuntu channel?
<JDSBlueDevl> I can't change my screen resolution
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I do that?
<danbh_intrepid> alex_mayorga: I think there is an ff channel, and ubuntu channel, but no combined channel
<bsnider> JDSBlueDevl, here is my xorg.conf. you need to put this file back where the old one was http://paste.ubuntu.com/56368/
<alex_mayorga> is there known breakage of flash plugin on latest updates?
<bsnider> flash was not part of any update in the past couple of days
<JDSBlueDevl> save to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, right?
<bsnider> yes
<JDSBlueDevl> and reboot?
<alex_mayorga> problem at hand is my firefox won't load any flash content
<bsnider> yes, reboot
<alex_mayorga> does this work for you http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about using flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.12.10ubuntu1
<danbh_intrepid> works for me...
<bsnider> flash is fine
<alex_mayorga> :(
<alex_mayorga> can help me troubleshoot then, please?
<alex_mayorga> thanks in advance
<danbh_intrepid> alex_mayorga: try this command to reinstall the defaults for your system!  sudo apt-get install (k|x)ubuntu-desktop^             and dont forget the ^ (carrot)
<JDSBlueDevl> low-graphics mode again
<alex_mayorga> carrot??
<JDSBlueDevl> should I reconfigure graphcs?
<JDSBlueDevl> *graphics?
<bsnider> no
<bsnider> go out to a virtual terminal (ctrl-alt-f2)
<bsnider> then type startx and observe the result
<danbh_intrepid> alex_mayorga: I thought ^ was called a carrot
<fincan> hi,I use 8.10 ubuntu on raid0 install, and I installed it according to the this website,http://wiki.auzigog.com/My_Ubuntu_(7.10)_Installation, there is no problem with ubuntu boot but after selection xp to boot, it is frozen, any idea?
<Sergiu> hi
<JDSBlueDevl> ctrl-alt-f2 brings me to "starting GNOME display manager" and freezes
<Sergiu> anyone know how to change screen resolution in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<bsnider> try f3 instead of f2
<JDSBlueDevl> that just clears the screen
<Sergiu> who can connect to my Pc remotely to change the screen resolution :D
<JDSBlueDevl> it's completely blank
<bsnider> try f7
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, that brings me back to the usplash login screen
<JDSBlueDevl> what next?
<bsnider> log in
<bsnider> then try ctrl-alt-f2
<JDSBlueDevl> into GNOME or failsafe terminal?
<JDSBlueDevl> ok
<bsnider> into gnome
<alex_mayorga> danbh_intrepid: wouldn't sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop do?
<Sergiu> ubuntu 8.10 is not for humans yet
<Sergiu> :D
<JDSBlueDevl> f2 giving me same problems after login
<danbh_intrepid> alex_mayorga: well, try them both, and see for yourself.  They are both fairly safe commands
<Sergiu> fuck
<bsnider> why don't you do the research yourself dingus
<fbn> Hi, is there a way to let the monitor go into standby with the screensaver?
<fbn> I only see "Bildschirm abdunkeln" which means something like "make it darker" in English. But no option to turn it off or suspend it
<bsnider> fbn, i guess you're not from the glorious united states?
<fincan> hi,I use 8.10 ubuntu on raid0 install, and I installed it according to the this website,http://wiki.auzigog.com/My_Ubuntu_(7.10)_Installation, there is no problem with ubuntu boot but after selection xp to boot, it is frozen, so I cant use windows xp till repair windows boot with xp cd but in this time I ll lose my ubuntu :)any idea?
<limecat> ugh, ubiquitys lockin up
<bsnider> JDSBlueDevl, try f3 or f4
<bsnider> JDSBlueDevl, or f1
<JDSBlueDevl> f1 works
<JDSBlueDevl> Server is already active for display 0
<bsnider> ok, so then kill gdm, and try startx
<JDSBlueDevl> problems
<JDSBlueDevl> "(EE) No devices detected"
<bsnider> is that all?
<JDSBlueDevl> "Fatal server error: no screens found, giving up"
<bsnider> there's no other relevant information?
<JDSBlueDevl> "xinit: Connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to X server"
<JDSBlueDevl> "xinit: no such process (errno 3): Server error"
<bsnider> JDSBlueDevl, alright i need to go reboot and htis time do not configure the server when it fails to load the nvidia driver. just continue, do not reconfigure
<JDSBlueDevl> ok
<JDSBlueDevl> so reboot now?
<bsnider> yeah
<JDSBlueDevl> "low-graphics mode" again
<bsnider> try ctrl-alt-f1
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, now what?
<bsnider> so now you've got a console right?
<JDSBlueDevl> yes
<JDSBlueDevl> just killed gdm
<JDSBlueDevl> try startx again?
<bsnider> startx
<bigB> well time to remove 8.10 and redo 8.04 since i cant rollback :(
<JDSBlueDevl> said that server was still active for display 0, so I removed /tmp/.X0-lock
<JDSBlueDevl> then ran startx again
<JDSBlueDevl> "...SocketCreateListener() failed"
<JDSBlueDevl> "_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running"
<JDSBlueDevl> "fatal service error:" "cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running
<bsnider> is it possible to use pastebin for this?
<JDSBlueDevl> no
<JDSBlueDevl> I'm in console mode
<JDSBlueDevl> I'm using a different computer for IRC
<bsnider> does it mention hte nvidia driver or nvidia anywhere?
<JDSBlueDevl> in the startx?
<JDSBlueDevl> no
<bsnider> try dmesg
<JDSBlueDevl> nothing in there, but it scrolled so fast I couldn't see the first part of it
<JDSBlueDevl> by nothing, I mean no NVIDIA
<bsnider> dmesg|more
<bsnider> then use space bar
<henux> Hello. I'm having problems with Intrepid. I installed the command line system from the alternative ISO. I have Dell Latitude D630 laptop. I did `sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg slim fluxbox`. keyboard or touchpad dont work in X
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, found it: "module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel." "The NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 GPU installed in this system is supported through the NVIDIA 173.14.xx Legacy drivers.  Please visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more information.  The 177.80 NVIDIA driver will ignore this GPU.  Continuing probe..."
<JDSBlueDevl> "No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!"
<bsnider> aaaaah!
<bsnider> there you go!
<JDSBlueDevl> so I guess I have to go back to 173?
<bsnider> you bet!
<bsnider> nvidia-glx-173
<DanaG> Gotta
<bsnider> remove the nvidia-glx-177 package and install the 173 package. there are now 2 lines in xorg.conf that have to be removed
<DanaG> Gotta' love having FOUR parallel versions of drivers.
<JDSBlueDevl> no nvidia-glx-177 mention in xorg.conf
<bsnider> before you restart, run dkms status to make sure the 173 driver has been installed
<JDSBlueDevl> no nvidia-glx-173 either
<JDSBlueDevl> yes, it's installed
<bsnider> JDSBlueDevl, with any luck it won't matter. i'm hoping the driver just ignores the lines
<JDSBlueDevl> rebooting now
<W8TAH> where can i file a kde specific bug against intrepid beta -- its a but that prevents kde from starting
<JDSBlueDevl> resolution still too big
<bsnider> use nvidia-settings to change it
<JDSBlueDevl> that workedx
<JDSBlueDevl> compiz not working, though
<JDSBlueDevl> title bars missing
<limecat> were there any changes to ubiquity recently
<bsnider> now you have hardware accelerated opengl so you can run compiz
<JDSBlueDevl> I know, but I try switching to compiz and I'm missing the title bars
<fincan> I have problem with dual-boot installed on raid0 setup, XP x64 edition cant boot after grub selection, but there is no problem with ubuntu, any idea?
<JDSBlueDevl> nvm, they're there now
<JDSBlueDevl> thx a lot for the help, I think that's it
<bsnider> np
<JDSBlueDevl> I hope this helps the developers in getting Intrepid ready for RC1
<fincan> I have problem with dual-boot installed on raid0 setup, XP x64 edition cant boot after grub selection, but there is no problem with ubuntu, any idea? btw I tried too many grub entries for xp but no way to boot it
<limecat> yo bsnider, im havin a wierd issue with the ubiquity installer, mind havin a look @ the partman log?
<bsnider> what's ubuquity?
<limecat> the graphical installer
<limecat> it hangs around the partitioner
<limecat> i pick manual, it scans, then hangs
<bsnider> yeah i can look at the log
<limecat> just gonna post the end because its still growing T_T i think it must be several thousand lines by now
<bsnider> you mean you select hte partitioning scheme and hten it hangs, or it doens't let you pick one?
<limecat> i pick manual, next, then it does its scan thing, and then hangs
<limecat> the circle cursor with the animation
<shirish> hi all, does anybody how to use or configure ifconfig
<limecat> yea, its 67000 lines and growing, ill just snag 100 or so
<limecat> it partly may be due to an unclean shutdown of my ntfs (vista) partition, but thats never caused a hang before
<bsnider> didn't you already install without any problems?
<W8TAH> where can i file a kde specific bug against intrepid beta -- its a but that prevents kde from starting
<limecat> oh, no, i basically created a new folder in /home for my impt files, then wiped out my boot and the rest of my /home
<limecat> boot had a lot of cruft in it
<limecat> http://rafb.net/p/tWWzpX70.html
<bsnider> well you didn't have to send me all of your password and banking information
<limecat> actually, looks like it IS the ntfs partition hanging it :\
<serenecloud> hi, I'm trying to suspend my Aspire One but I can't see a suspend opion in any menus
<limecat> just noticed my syslog, it keeps throwing ntfsresize errors :\
<serenecloud> can_suspend is anabled in gconf-editor
<serenecloud> *enabled
<serenecloud> but sudo pm-suspend seems to do nothing
<limecat> ugh, wonder if this is a new bug
<shirish> anybody home?
<bsnider> shirish, is doing a clean install an option here
<shirish> bsnider: nope :(
<shirish> bsnider: are you comfortable or good with the ifconfig command?
<bsnider> shirish, i use it to get information. that's all
<elhoir_> hello guys
<rom1v> hi
<shirish> bsnider: you don't use it to fill-in information, you can use it for that as well.
<elhoir_> by upgrading to 8.10 beta my gnome session has been COMPLETELY BROKEN
<elhoir_> what can i do?
<elhoir_> please i need help with this
<danbh_intrepid> elhoir_: try this command to reinstall the defaults for your system!  sudo apt-get install (k|x)ubuntu-desktop^             and dont forget the ^
<bsnider> shirish, i let it happen automatically using dhcp
<rom1v> there is a little bug in network manager 0.7 : when editing a connection, dns should have to be separated by "," (like explained in the tooltip), but "ok" button is enabled only if dns are separated by space
<W8TAH> where can i file a kde specific bug against intrepid beta -- its a but that prevents kde from starting
<elhoir_> trying it right now.. thanks!! my error messages tell me about broken dependencies, not configured packages and so... :S
<elhoir_> danbh_intrepid
<danbh_intrepid> elhoir_: STOP!
<danbh_intrepid> elhoir_: stop now, or get ignored!
<zetacu> hi to everyone, hey i have a problem, i recently install ubuntu on my laptop and everyting works fine exept the wifi (atheros ar5007) i already read on madwifi post and seems that its suported i follow the instructions and for a moment it works then i shut down my lap and restart and the wifi doesn work anymore. Ideas?
<shirish> rom1v: come again
<rom1v> ?
<elhoir_> sorry
<elhoir_> sorry man, i just need help
<elhoir_> danbh_intrepid - sorry, i just need help
<danbh_intrepid> !pastebin | elhoir_ please use this website
<ubottu> elhoir_ please use this website: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shirish> rom1v: the whole bit about network-manager
<danbh_intrepid> elhoir_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<rom1v> danbh_intrepid: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list works too :)
<rom1v> shirish: I am filling a bug
<danbh_intrepid> rom1v: ah, cool
<shirish> rom1v: ah cool :)
<AkariChan> qick question: can one do a direct-upgrade from hardy to intrepid?
<elhoir_> danbh_intrepid - http://paste.ubuntu.com/56441/
<shirish> ok guys, bye for now
<elhoir_> (im using Spanish version of ubuntu)
<danbh_intrepid> elhoir_: can you pastebin you sources.lst manually?
<elhoir_> i can  translate you the strings you want
<rom1v> shirish: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=555956
<danbh_intrepid> elhoir_: I want to check your sources.lst
<ubottu> Gnome bug 555956 in general "[NM 0.7] DNS textfield validation broken" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<elhoir_> danbh_intrepid - http://paste.ubuntu.com/56442/
<danbh_intrepid> elhoir_: delete every line after #45
<elhoir_> done
<danbh_intrepid> elhoir_: ok, try sudo apt-get update         and then   sudo apt-get install -f
<elhoir_> nope, same errors
<elhoir_> :S
<elhoir_> the thing is apps are correctly upgradedd, its just the gnome session (i think)
<elhoir_> with blackbox, apps work, sound works...
<danbh_intrepid> whats the first error?
<elhoir_> it tells that there are dependency problems in many packages
<danbh_intrepid> can you paste the results of the sudo apt-get install -f?
<`Matir> I just upgraded my desktop to Intrepid, and my pam_mount encrypted home directory is not mounting... in fact, the /sbin/mount.crypt script seems to hang up in a loop
<fincan> any1 here with dual-boot?
<danbh_intrepid> elhoir_: are you using rarian?
<elhoir_> danbh_intrepid - http://www.reactos.org/paste/index.php/2077/
<elhoir_> it seems to but i dont know what rarian is
<danbh_intrepid> elhoir_: did you use automatix?
<bruce89> elhoir_: replacement for scrollkeeper
<elhoir_> yes i used it time ago
<elhoir_> but i uninstalled it
<elhoir_> corrupted installation? may i need to re-install from scratch?
<danbh_intrepid> elhoir_: well that would certainly be the easiest path, especially if you have a separate /home
<elhoir_> heh, nope, i havent it
<elhoir_> but, thanks god i think i havent important things in my linux /home
<danbh_intrepid> elhoir_: well, ALL your settings are there
<danbh_intrepid> bookmarks, email, everything
<elhoir_> i dont care about bookmarks. i dont use evolution, just webmail, so no problem
<danbh_intrepid> yeah, then go for the reinstall
<elhoir_> i have music in another pc... so np too
<elhoir_> the thing is.. why has it failed in this way??
<elhoir_> i dont understand it
<elhoir_> (beta version, perhaps? :) )
<danbh_intrepid> I think it might be that you have something installed, thats preventing the install from taking place
<danbh_intrepid> maybe its the rarian
<danbh_intrepid> maybe its a package conflict
<elhoir_> "package conflict".. hmm... im thinking in virtualbox....
<elhoir_> anyway, reinstall..
<elhoir_> thank you so much, and please forgive me about flooding
<danbh_intrepid> elhoir_: I totally forgive you
<limecat> is it worth filing a bug on this?  looks like its not my ntfs part at all, the installers throwin exception s
<fincan> any1 here on raid setup?
<W8TAH> can anyone here tell me how to use the new network manager to force a machine to have a static IP? -- dhcp works great but i need a static for this machine
<limecat> are you in it right now?
<limecat> right-click-->edit connections
<W8TAH> ok
<limecat> pick the connection you want (or add a new one), edit
<W8TAH> got the box open
<W8TAH> done
<limecat> ipv4 settings, then manual
<W8TAH> also done
<limecat> then add your static ip(s)
<W8TAH> k
<W8TAH> done
<limecat> thats it :)
<LeeJunFan> what filesystem encryption method(s) are used by the installer in intrepid?
<W8TAH> unfortunatly the ip does not change
<W8TAH> nor on a restart
<W8TAH> it always picks up a DHCP address
<limecat> you try sudo ifconfig eth0 down, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<limecat> oh, tell you what, add a new connection
<limecat> and do those steps
<limecat> but then when youre done, click the network manager, then click the newly ccreated connection instead of "auto"
<danbh_intrepid> lol
<limecat> doh
<danbh_intrepid> something went wrong!
<limecat> ya, he lost his old ip lol
<limecat> my partman log is 854000 lines long D:  ive only been installing ubuntu for like 10 minutes
<limecat> oh crap, i bet he forgot to add dns servers :(
<name_name> sup
<limecat> heya
<name_name> I just upgraded from 8.04 because it had no sound to 8.10
<name_name> and it also has no sound
<name_name> what's up with that
<limecat> you gotten all updates?
<Cycom> so does VMWare Workstation work on Ibex yet?
<limecat> Cycom: dunno, i know virtualbox does tho
<name_name> btw the version under 8.04 (frosty freon?) worked fine
<Cycom> :/
<limecat> you mean 7.04 fiesty fawn, lol
<name_name> "all the updates" it downloaded like 200 files
<Cycom> HAHAHA Frosty Freon :)
<name_name> so I think it got the updates
<name_name> I did "updatemanger -d"
<limecat> i can tell you that your issue is probably somethin with pulseaudio, and if you revert to alsa you will probably have sound
<name_name> Fiesty Fawn
<name_name> that one was great
<rom1v> hi
<limecat> hi
<k5ehx> hello, rom1v
<rom1v> will vlc 0.9.4 be included in
<rom1v> intrepid?
<name_name> I upgraded to 8.04 from there and and it was great FX and boot time but no sound
<Jordan_U> name_name: What is the output of "lsb_release -d" ?
<limecat> rom1v: its not installed by default, but there will be packages for it im sure'
<rom1v> not 0.9.2?
<rom1v> but 0.9.4?
<name_name> Description:	Ubuntu intrepid (development branch)
<limecat> rom1v: if its not in the default repos, you can always install it direct from videolan.org
<k5ehx> I have 0.9.3 on ibex currently
<name_name> that was the output
<rom1v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/281948 (if someone have 0.9.4, could they test if they have the same prob)
<rom1v> :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281948 in ubuntu "[intrepid] vlc + remote pulse audio = lag" [Undecided,New]
<name_name> I have the volume control in my panel and it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<Jordan_U> name_name: Have you made sure all of the channels are unmuted in alsamixer?
<name_name> alsamixer says: "No mixer elems found"
<Jordan_U> name_name: What is the output of "asoundconf list" ?
<emet> is OOo in intrepid 3.0?
<Jordan_U> emet: no
<fincan> any1 here with raid0 setup?
<name_name> thanks for the support..  um asoundconf list does nothing noticable
<name_name> but it does give an error
<emet> 2.4?
<name_name> lol
<name_name> *doesn't >.<
<emet> it might be too late for OOo 3 since it's coming out on Monday
<emet> :-(
<name_name> ...
<Jordan_U> name_name: Odd
<tux> will the new artwork be in Release Candidate?
<tux> or are they using that new human theme as the final one? i dont like it at all
<name_name> what gets to me is that it worked fine in Fiesty and now it's broke
<name_name> there was no change in hardware
<bruce89> tux: what new one?
<tux> the new human theme
<bruce89> the weird dark one, no
<rom1v> but it's included
<bruce89> doesn't mean it's default
<tux> im not sure thats the final one
<rom1v> the final is human normal
<name_name> how could I check my sound card
<tux> yeah ok
<name_name> so I could google about it
<taltoris> hey, is there any chance someone could help me with some coding problems?
<rom1v> with that awful wallpaper
<tux> but i was expecting more from the new theme
<tux> just a bit let down
<bruce89> I don't care, I use my own theme
<tux> is the GDM face browser login going to be included?
<bruce89> simply put, nothing new is going to be included at this late stage
<tux> its been on the map for a long time to be included
<name_name> it seems people fixed the sound problem I'm having with:
<name_name> "sudo apt-get install linux-386"
<name_name> but when I do that apt-get says linux-386 not found
<name_name> is there a way I could do that
<bruce89> !info linux-386
<ubottu> linux-386 (source: linux-ports-meta): Complete Linux kernel on 386.. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.25.2.2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Aquaraptor> I presume beta is newer than the alpha5, cause the alpha5 link is down.
<bruce89> indeed it is
<Aquaraptor> good stuff!
<Aquaraptor> I'm getting ready to download and try it on my spare drive; sounds like it has quite a few interesting changes :)
<bsnider> there was also an alpha 6
<Aquaraptor> oh there was?
<bsnider> yeah
<Aquaraptor> huh
<Aquaraptor> well in any case.
<bsnider> Aquaraptor, if you're downloading the beta, you're getting older stuff. use today's cd image
<Aquaraptor> which is today's image?
<bsnider> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20081011/
<Aquaraptor> no torrents :/
<Aquaraptor> the servers arent all that fast for a DVD image
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-12
<bsnider> cd
<bruce89> Aquaraptor: not many people downloading the daily image, so torrents would be useless
<Aquaraptor> oh? it's CD?
<Aquaraptor> the ibex beta images I saw were all DVD
<Aquaraptor> huh.
<bsnider> uh...ok
<eXonius> DVD images?
<Aquaraptor> like, an ISO image for a DVD-R
<Aquaraptor> 4GB
<eXonius> Yes
<eXonius> I thought we talked about jpeg files and stuff :D
<Aquaraptor> hahah
<bruce89> with at least all of main on i
<Aquaraptor> well a DVD going at 1MB/s will still take 2 hours to download, so I'll get a CD image
<Aquaraptor> one thing I do wonder, is there any real advantage to getting the 64bit build? I'm not using more than 4GB RAM or anything
<eXonius> I thought it had to do with the processor unit
<bruce89> Aquaraptor: yes
<Aquaraptor> what is it?
<Aquaraptor> from what I've heard you don't get much of a performance gain
<bruce89> Aquaraptor: AMD64 has SSE2 as default
<Aquaraptor> as long as the same software runs on both with no issues all go ahead and get it
<bruce89> It's worth it for futureproofing
<Aquaraptor> huh; ok.
<bruce89> Depends how much you like non-free stuff though
<Aquaraptor> and I do
<Aquaraptor> FOSS makes 0% difference to me
<eXonius> Is there any Ubuntu support pro here that can help me? :D
<Aquaraptor> I like mah MP3s, M4As, and MP4s, thxvrymuch :)
<bruce89> that's fine
<bsnider> i'm guessing you're not richard stallman then
<Aquaraptor> very much no
<Aquaraptor> I like to be operating system generic
<bruce89> Aquaraptor: all those codecs are in fact FOSS
<Aquaraptor> I have computers running windows, osx, os9, unixes, everything
<bruce89> legally a bit dodgy though
<Aquaraptor> bruce89, that;s cool too, as long as they play my media ;)
<Aquaraptor> what I've found is if you try and use a bit of everything you get a better view or what does what best, not necessarily what is "better"
<AkariChan> odd
<bruce89> Aquaraptor: such as
<AkariChan> ibex are CDs, as far as i saw them
<kulight> Aquaraptor: im with you first everything needs to work then will talk ideology
<Aquaraptor> kulight, *exactly*
<Aquaraptor> AkariChan, I guess the DVDs I saw were some option then
<Aquaraptor> lemme get the link again
<bruce89> I'm interested as to what non-free stuff you'd want to use
<Aquaraptor> bruce89, well I was under the impression that the codecs were non-free, as I've had to add non-free sources before to get them
<bruce89> not as such
<Aquaraptor> interesting
<bruce89> patent non-free, but the source is there
<bruce89> under a free licence
<kulight> if the codecs are free why they are not in the default intasll ?
<Aquaraptor> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/beta/ <- are the DVD torrents and images I found
<bruce89> kulight: they are legally dodgy
<Aquaraptor> huh
<bruce89> kulight: patents and so on
<kulight> so they are not open source
<Aquaraptor> well I hope in ibex it's easier to add them, I remember having to jump through a few hoops in hardy
<bruce89> kulight: depends which ones you mean
<bruce89> lame, faad are
<jianfei> kulight: how to install the codecs
<Jordan_U> kulight: They are Free in countries that don't have horrible patent laws :)
<AkariChan> Aquaraptor: sure.
<Aquaraptor> kulight, there can be open source things with shady licenses, though
<bruce89> screw patent law
<bruce89> and hope for Dirac
<AkariChan> Aquaraptor: those are CD images.
<Aquaraptor> for example they might have open sources, but the owners might say "not to be included in any operating systems by default ever" in the license
<Aquaraptor> AkariChan, show me a cd capable of holding 4.1GB of data :P
<kulight> one of the first things i do after a new install is installing ubuntu-restricted-extras and the medibuntu repos
<Aquaraptor> (without ridiculous compression)
<bruce89> I don't
<bruce89> they install a load of nonsense
<bruce89> such as the non-free Java, when there's a free one
<bsnider> bruce89, screw all IP "law" -- but an unjust law i not a law at all. we might have to follow it due to the fear of violent reprisal, but that doesn't make unjust laws just
<AkariChan> why not?
<kulight> free java is buggy
<bruce89> don't care
<AkariChan> a good example is windows.
<AkariChan> fully installed takes 2.8Gb.
<bruce89> and also, it WORKSFORME
<Aquaraptor> yeah I get sun java myself
<kulight> i do
<Aquaraptor> then again there are about 5 java applets I *ever* use
<Jordan_U> kulight: Sun Java IS Free AFIK
<bruce89> Jordan_U: nope
<bruce89> not yet
<AkariChan> Aquaraptor: if you have ever seen ripkits of games (not that i wanted to talk about piracy here). a 1.2Gb uha rip of a game will expand to 8.4Gb installed.
<Jordan_U> bruce89: Still?
<bruce89> OpenJdk is though
 * Jordan_U sighs
<Aquaraptor> AkariChan, then why distribute the DVDs at all?
<bruce89> Aquaraptor: no internet access perhaps
<Aquaraptor> so that would be like downloading the plethora of debian ISOs, I presume
<Jordan_U> Aquaraptor: The DVD's contain all of main
<Aquaraptor> Jordan_U, aha ok, thanks for clarifying
<AkariChan> Aquaraptor: there will be MORE programs in it?
<AkariChan> simply that.
<kulight> does any one know if the current version of the kernel in ibex is the final release ?
<Aquaraptor> more... that are installed by default or are merely available for isntall through apt (ie the DVD is in the aptsoruces file)
<bruce89> only useful if you are installing somewhere without net access
<bsnider> kulight, yes
<bruce89> otherwise it's a waste of quota
<kulight> thats realy bad :(
<bsnider> kulight, that's your view. this kernel is the greatest piece of technology in the world
 * Aquaraptor is happy to have a local no-name brand ISP with no quotas and 1.5mega-bytes- down 
<kulight> and problematic cose there are many HP laptops that wont work
<bruce89> Aquaraptor: bytes?
<kulight> bsnider: u got me wrong
<AkariChan> Aquaraptor: think of it as the whole repository (non-updated) will be in the DVD
<kulight> on my desktop its realy great
<Aquaraptor> bruce89, you heard me!
<bsnider> kulight, the current kernel is the final 2.6.27 release. the kernel team will be bugfixing it until intrepid is released though
<Aquaraptor> 1.5megabytes a second down.
<Aquaraptor> something like 11megabits, whatever 1.5 x 8 is.
<Aquaraptor> (13)
<kulight> i hope they do
<bruce89> Aquaraptor: here they like changing the speed
<bruce89> can be 110 Kb/s
<rom1v> if this problem is not resolved : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/269904
<bruce89> up to ~500
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Aquaraptor> mine is nice an consistant, no busy hours or anything like that
<rom1v> I hope compiz OR nvidia will be downgraded?
<bruce89> and a 30 GB limit per month
<bsnider> kulight, you _might_ consider submitting a bug for your problem
<Aquaraptor> unfortuantely I only get 70kilobytes a second up, so my server gets stressed at times
<kulight> bsnider: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/262066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262066 in linux "CPU throttled to 12% with kernel 2.6.27" [Undecided,New]
<bruce89> the other houses' traffic is monitored too
<kulight> bsnider: this and its dupes
<bruce89> for advertising that is
<bsnider> kulight, well there you go! the system works!
<kulight> my system still dosent :(
<bsnider> maybe next time you shouldn't buy from hewlett crapperd
<Aquaraptor> har har har
<kulight> sorry i got that one for free i didnt choose
<bsnider> call hp's help desk and demand that the issue be fixed by them
<kulight> but its no reason for it not to work
<kulight> windows and hardy works
<bsnider> how do you know it's a kernel problem?
<kulight> cose 2.6.26 worked fine
<bsnider> i'm not convinced
<bsnider> have you used top or system monitor to find what the cpu is doing?
<kulight> im not the only one with that conclution look at the bug report
<kulight> yes its stuck at 800MHz instead of 1.8
<zyrorl> :(
<zyrorl> i just wish wireless support wasn't broken for intel wireless cards
<bsnider> kulight, you could try booting the fedora snapshot cd that was released today
<kulight> if it uses 2.6.27 i will try
<bsnider> it does
<kulight> ok ill try tomarow its getting late
<zyrorl> i can't get wpa to work on my intel wireless on intrepid with a lot of networks
<zyrorl> works on some but not others
<zyrorl> when it used to have no problemso n hardy
<kulight> thank u it will help narrowing the problem
<zyrorl> well i'm not sure if its the wpa supplicant , dhclient or the wireless driver, one of them is fubar
<bsnider> zyrorl, if it's network-manager, you could try wicd instead
<zyrorl> wicd didnt solve it
<zyrorl> basically it looks like the wpa authenticates, but it can't obtain an ip
<zyrorl> so it gives up
<bsnider> you tried changing wpa supplicant drivers for it?
<zyrorl> though when i connect directly to the modem using lan, it'll work, if i turn off wpa, it works
<zyrorl> if i set the ip to manual
<zyrorl> it also works, though no traffic comes through for about 60 seconds
<zyrorl> and then it works, but its kinda unstable
<zyrorl> i don't know how to change the supplicant drivers..
<zyrorl> i'm using a intel wireless 4965AGN card
<zyrorl> atm its using the iwlagn driver
<bsnider> it's in wicd
<zyrorl> i'll have to try
<bsnider> no, do or do not, there is no try
<zyrorl> i will do:P
<zyrorl> brb
<Jangari> I'm having a screen resolution problem. When I try to use an external monitor at its highest resolution (1650x1050 or so) I'm asked to enable virtual resolution settings in xorg.conf, and it does it for me, but then it screws the entire xsession and I can't see anything except for a background of vertical stripes roughly resembling the colours in intrepid, and a mouse.
<Jangari> how can i get the highest res out of my monitor without screwing my xsession?
<AkariChan> anyone had any idea where can i find the .config of intrepid?
<d4t4min3r> i have a question
<d4t4min3r> i had my compiz.real crash
<d4t4min3r> thats what it told me
<Jangari> it recovers
<d4t4min3r> this is a known issue?
<d4t4min3r> it seems that compiz is still working properly
<Jangari> exactly
<Jangari> it's happened to me a few times. It looks like firefox or whatever crashes, but a minute later everythings working again (although all on a single workspace) and it tells you that compiz.real crashed
<DanaG> iwlagn.... iw laggin'. =þ
<Jangari> can i force ubuntu to allow more screen resolutions by literally writing them into the xorg.conf?
<bruce89> AkariChan: .config?
<DanaG> How would I go about getting Pulse 0.9.13 on my own box?
<zyrorl> argh
<zyrorl> bsnider - no go
<zyrorl> the only wpa supplicant that even tries to connect is WEXT
<zyrorl> it gets stuck at obtaining an ip address
<zyrorl> and i tried choosing the different DHCP clients
<zyrorl> none worked
<DanaG> Odd... my root is full, and it didn't warn me.
<Jordan_U> DanaG: Do you have a separate /home ?
<Kattollikisd> is the 8.10 good?
<AkariChan> i meant .config as in the .config for the kernel
<AkariChan> but nevermind that, i guess i had a copy
<AkariChan> :_
<AkariChan> :)
<zyrorl> grr:(
<Jangari> it has a few bugs at the moment Kattollikisd, but it's also better in a few areas so far
<zyrorl> i hate this issues
<zyrorl> d4t4min3r - yeah i've been getting compiz.real crashes as well
<AkariChan> quick question, step wise, make menuconfig , then make, make modules_install, make install
<AkariChan> is that correct for the kernel building?
<DanaG> Yeah, /home is separate.
<Kattollikisd> I hate bugs :(
<sarir> jockey closes all the time
<sarir> i cannot activate my drivers
<DanaG> Aah, no wonder it's full... time for me to remove nexuiz.
<Kattollikisd> Jangari, is theres bugs easy to fix?
<sarir> nvidia graphic driver (no the 177 recommended one and no the 173 version)
<Jangari> probably for some
<sarir> anybody can help me?
<DanaG> Or maybe just sudo aptitude clean.
<Kattollikisd> Jangari, ohhh
 * zyrorl thinks wireless is fubar in intrepid:(
<Mimi> wicd  all the way  :)
<zyrorl> mimi - done that
<zyrorl> still fubar
<Mimi> poo :(
<Jordan_U> DanaG: File a bug report, there is probably a bug in the way that the check for a full file system is being done that doesn't take into account multiple partitions
<zyrorl> wont get an ip address
<bruce89> doesn't help hardware/kernel bugs
<zyrorl> exact same issue as network manager
<Jangari> i needed a fresh installation badly, my system was full of redundant software, issues, bugs and so on. Now i have a half-workable beta system
<zyrorl> i have tried fresh install, tried upgrade
<zyrorl> both fail
<zyrorl> :(
<Mimi> coudlnt you have waited another month? :P
<zyrorl> doesnt mean it'll be fixed by then
<bsnider> sarir, yeah, yeah
<Jangari> no
<Jordan_U> zyrorl: What chipset?
<zyrorl> it seems to work on some wpa networks, some work
<bruce89> I upgraded about 2 months ago, it was fine
<Jangari> couldn't
<zyrorl> intel 4965 AGN
<sarir> bsnider, what? is there something i can do?
<Kattollikisd> Jangari, I really don't know If I gonna do those upgrade to the 8.10, I had a really bad experience with the 7.10 to 8.04
<Jangari> at least intrepid supports dual-connections now, wired and wireless
<zyrorl> if i disable the wpa, it works fine
<sarir> bsnider, is it a bug?
<zyrorl> Jangari thats true
<bsnider> sarir, explain your problem in detail please
<Jangari> i hated having to disconnect from one to connect to the other
<zyrorl> it also supports a third or more connections:)
<Jangari> i might try installing these 237 software updates and see if it fixes some of the issues
<Jangari> oh, great!
<sarir> bsnider, i just need to activate the graphic driver nvidia
<zyrorl> i was able to use my HSDPA card, at the same time as ethernet and wireless
<zyrorl> which was nice
<Jangari> i wonder if you can direct certain ports through certain connections
<zyrorl> i dontk now
<zyrorl> its not configurable
<bsnider> sarir, which graphics card do you have?
<Jangari> what about vpn?
<zyrorl> from the gui
<zyrorl> vpn works too
<sarir> system-driver hardware bsnider and then i have two options nvidia graphics driver 173 or 177 recommended
<Jangari> out of the box?
<zyrorl> supposedly it'll use whatever your default gateway is
<zyrorl> yeah
<zyrorl> well
<zyrorl> no
<DanaG> One thing NetworkManger also can't do:
<Jangari> oh sweet, i see
<zyrorl> you have to install network-manager-pptp or openvnc
<zyrorl> openvpn even
<zyrorl> and vpnc
<DanaG> You can't set which network profiles use which NIC.
<zyrorl> but other than that yeah
<bsnider> sarir, i need to know the exact card you've got in there
<Jangari> well, it has the option for vpn connections right there
<DanaG> So, if you have multiple NICs, you're out of luck.
<zyrorl> DanaG - you can always mess with routing tables
<sarir> bsnider, give me a command please
<zyrorl> its not that bad a deal
<bsnider> lspci
<Jangari> so as long as you have the docs from the network, it should work
<DanaG> Whenever I plug in my ethernet cable, it tries to connect as a client on br0.... which does not contain that ethernet port!
<sarir> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DanaG> lspci -nn is more useful.
<DanaG> n twice, for name and number.
<Phlosten> howdy all
<DanaG> So, wired networking doesn't work on cable insertion.  It's rather annoying.
<zyrorl> seriously though... anyone got any ideas on how i can get around this wpa issue in intrepid?
<sarir> bsnider, http://paste.ubuntu.com/56482/
<zyrorl> danag:(
<DanaG> My br0 is the NAT-ed bridge I attach my VMs to.
<zyrorl> tried wicd?
<Jangari> okay, I might go and take a ride while my upgrades are downloading
<DanaG> I'm the host.... so why is it trying to connect as a client?
<bruce89> zyrorl: not again
<Jangari> or, while my downgrades are uploading
<DanaG> I set my WPA2 network to be a "System Setting".
<bsnider> sarir, alright now run dkms status
<zyrorl> bruce89 - i've tried pretty much everything i've read up on on ubuntuforums
<DanaG> I also removed and then re-added the profile before making it a "System Setting"
<zyrorl> and nothing helps
<zyrorl> i've even reset the modem settings from scratch just incase
<sarir> bsnider, the dkms is not installed
<zyrorl> its almost annoying enough to have to downgrade back to hardy:S
<sarir> i'll do it now
<bruce89> zyrorl: I meant saying "try wicd", you're the 3rd to say that now
<zyrorl> i've done that
<zyrorl> if you read up
<zyrorl> i've tried wicd
<zyrorl> same problem
 * bruce89 stays out of this
<sarir> bsnider, what i should do now?
<zyrorl> doesnt get an ip if trying to connect to wpa
<sarir> :-/
<bsnider> sarir, install nvidia-glx-177
<sarir> bsnider, thanks
<bruce89> !date
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date
<bruce89> !release-date
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about release-date
<bruce89> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<Mimi> the 30th
<bruce89> better upgrade the other machine to avoid the rush then
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/256054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256054 in network-manager "[intrepid] new 0.7 branch ignores /etc/network/interfaces" [High,Fix released]
<sarir> bsnider, it's working.. the shell at least i mean
<sarir> :-)
<bsnider> what is working?
<sarir> it is installing
<Mimi> Goodness. I haven't ever had a problem with Ubuntu since Edgy, and now I got stutter sound problems. *sob!*
<sarir> nvidia-177-kernel-source nvidia-settings
<DanaG> yay: kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.27/net/mac80211/ieee80211_i.h:764!
<bsnider> sarir, you also need to alter your xorg.conf file
<sarir> bsnider, ok..
<sarir> yes
<bruce89> Mimi: interestingly, Edgy was the first after a LTs
<Volkodav> anybody installed on dell Vostro200 ?
<bsnider> relpace it with this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/56368/
<sarir> i saw something like that in the message ... bsnider
<bruce89> and so is Intrepid
<Volkodav> ethernet card id not recognized, install flakes out at 59 %
<DanaG> great... plugging in an rtl8187 card just broke, like, everything.
<DanaG> I can't kill Firefox, and I don't think I'll be able to log out...
<zyrorl> :(
<DanaG> killall -9 firefox....... hangs.
<zyrorl> argh
<bsnider> ctrl-alt-bkspc
<zyrorl> i give up on this mofo
<DanaG> killall -9 killall......... hangs.
<DanaG> =þ
<zyrorl> i'll make it set static ip for now
<zyrorl> i'm not going to turn off wireless security on the network for the sake of a bug :P
<bruce89> þhingvellir
<Mimi> wow vlc has changed quite a bit...
<bruce89> Mimi: courtesy of a Qt 4.x interface
 * Mimi stuffs herself with cookies so she makes no comments
<zyrorl> yeah vlc looks nicer now
<zyrorl> its been like that in the 0.9.0 tree for a while
<bruce89> WxWidgets programs have a knack of looking like garbage
<zyrorl> yeah
<zyrorl> mind you
<zyrorl> the volume control rainbow look is totally faggy.
 * bruce89 fails to see how a interface can look like a cigarette
 * zyrorl was meaning like gay rainbow flag
 * bruce89 was trying to be humourous
<zyrorl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pride_flag_(LGBT_community)
<zyrorl> :P
<zyrorl> indeed:P
<bruce89> I never let the facts get in the way of a gag
<DanaG> Yay, latest nm update I installed fixed the ifupdown(br0) thing.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and what that rtl8187 did: killed anything currently using wifi.
<zyrorl> cool
<zyrorl> maybe it'll unfuck my issues, but i seriously doubt it since its also affecting wicd:(
<Mimi> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mimi> :D
<bsnider> zyrorl, if you want to be banned, continue to use language like that
 * burner doesn't fear the f-bomb but wasn't down with the homophobia
 * Hobbsee agrees with bsnider and burner, and also, incidently, has banning powers.
<bsnider> Hobbsee, you're sarah hobbs right?
<Hobbsee> bsnider: yes
<bsnider> i like you gxine package
<zyrorl> k
<Hobbsee> bsnider: oh good!  So it works well for you?
<bsnider> it works better than totem, although obviously it isn't as polished as totem
<Hobbsee> bsnider: i was glad to see it fixed the mute bug...although it looks completely different
<Hobbsee> and a few other crashers.
<zyrorl> burner - homophobia means you're afraid of gay people, i'm not scared or dislike them.
<zyrorl> and how do you know i'm not gay?
<Hobbsee> zyrorl: inappropriate for here.
<Hobbsee> zyrorl: out of all the language that you *could* use, i'm sure you can avoid the inappropriate stuff.
<Hobbsee> english isn't that small
<burner> anyone here hip to thunderbird status in intrepid?  any chance we'll see a 3.0 of sorts before release?
<bsnider> if they'd polish up gxine's gui, it could possibly replace totem
 * burner wishes gnomefreak were here
<DanaG> What's new in Thunderbird 3.0?
<bruce89> bsnider: no chance
<burner> DanaG: as of yesterday, tabs :)
<zyrorl> thunderbird meh.
<DanaG> I tried the Firefox 3.1 with XULRunner 1.9.1.... and the package segfaulted during install.
<burner> DanaG: but a whole heap of other changes as well... imap works swimmingly
<bruce89> sounds about right
<DanaG> Did it not before?
<zyrorl> i'm pretty happy with evolution
<burner> DanaG: it was just slow
<zyrorl> i think its mostly better than thunderbird, especially for exchange support
<DanaG> Handy thing I did: link Evolution calendars to Thunderbird / Sunbird calendars.
<burner> interesting... i'm curious about this... how well does your exchange supoprt work?
<bruce89> calendars come to mind
<DanaG> That way the things appear in my date-time thingy, and the desktop environment itself gives me reminders.
<burner> i can't use my evolution reliably with exchange... i lose email!!!
<zyrorl> burner really? i haven't got any issues, did you mean as in lose email when sending? i find that for some reason it puts sent email in the local mail box folder
<DanaG> Aah, it worked this time... must've been the out-of-space issue.
<zyrorl> but other than that it seems to work really well.. and i've finally got it to connect to the GAL
<DanaG> What's new in FF 3.1?
<bruce89> YMMV
<zyrorl> figured out you need to forward the gal server port
<zyrorl> so now i cna get the global contact list:D
<burner> zyrorl: i mean that email is out on the server, i see it with thunderbird via imap, or with owa, but evolutiond oesn't show it
<burner> zyrorl: also the calendar has always been sketchy
<DanaG> What is new in FF 3.1?
<burner> not that thunderbird and lightning talk to an exchange calendar, but evolution advertises support, it's not great
<burner> DanaG: speed dial, porn mode
 * bruce89 bets they'll bump it up to 3.5
<zyrorl> weird..
<zyrorl> what exchange server verison?
<bsnider> DanaG, supposed to have better flash 10 support
<zyrorl> our office runs 2k3
<zyrorl> maybe 2007 is buggh
<DanaG> Oh, fixes windowless?
<zyrorl> evolution calendar works mostly, i occasionally have issues... kinda solved by restarting it
<burner> we're on 2k3 as well, but I haven't played too much with evolution in intrepid yet... hardy was rough for me
<bsnider> DanaG, supposedly
 * burner believes the windowless fix when he sees it
<Hobbsee> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<burner> flash is such a bane on my linux existence
<zyrorl> i found flash 10 works better
<bruce89> I wish flash would snuff it
<zyrorl> flash is okay, it'd be better if adobe supported the product better in linux rather than keep feeding us buggy versions
<zyrorl> or open the damn thing up
<DanaG> Yup, Windowless works.
<bruce89> pointless rubbish
<burner> for sure on flash 10, but still... I know they won't fix the dual monitor support problem with fullscreening.  fullscreen always fulls to the "default" screen even if it originates on the other
<zyrorl> burner, i found that problem happens even in windows
<zyrorl> which #@$#@$'s me off
<bruce89> adverts and a pointless video container
<burner> if moonlight gets streaming video sites, i'll be all about it... moonlight is MS but at least more free than flash
<bruce89> useless distraction
<zyrorl> bruce89 - its got some very useful features in it
<burner> hulu rules... i watched hte pres debate there since I don't have a tv
<DanaG> Grr:  This message may contain a virus or there is not enough disk space. Skip this message?
 * bruce89 hopes for Dirac/HTML5/Theora etc.
<zyrorl> i'm all for it
<DanaG> root is no longer full...
<zyrorl> opera supports it:D
<DanaG> home is not full...
<DanaG> and the partition with the FF and TBird profiles... is not full.
<bruce89> zyrorl: as does WebKit
<zyrorl> firefox is the only backwards browser that doesnt
<bruce89> not surprisingly
<zyrorl> and ie
<bruce89> same thing
<zyrorl> as much as people whinge about how opera isn't open source, i'm very happy with the way they put out constant snapshots and are really responsive to fixing the issues people report
 * bruce89 hopes for WebKit only Epiphany in 2.26
<zyrorl> and it runs fast as hell
<zyrorl> webkit i havent got a lot of experience with short of using it in konqueror
<zyrorl> which i open up very seldomly
<zyrorl> i find it chokes a lot on badly written banking sites
<bruce89> konqueror doesn't use it yet AFAIK
<zyrorl> oh
<zyrorl> i thought it did.., is it still in khtml?
<bruce89> as I said, I think so
<emet> I heard a rumor that OOo will make it into the final release
<zyrorl> ah konqueror with kde4 uses webkit
<emet> OOo 3
<bruce89> zyrorl: good
<bruce89> as does GIMP's help browser, until they disabled it in Intrepid
<zyrorl> kinda funny in a way how apple forked khtml to create webkit and its coming full circle
<emet> !flashplayer-nonfree
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<emet> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.12.10ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<OneTB> ﻿I am getting a "Failure to mount cdrom" while installing xubuntu 8.10 from a usb.  anyone know anything about that?
<jeff__> i've just installed intrepid beta and enabled nvidia driver 177 and compiz, my screen doesnt refresh very well at all now. sometimes i go to a web page and the page doesnt appear to have changed until i click on it. its the same with applications. they dont update until i click on them or something. any idea what could cause this and how to fix it?
<zyrorl> jeff__ - yeah i've had that issue too
<zyrorl> no idea
<zyrorl> it kinda went away
<zyrorl> on its own
<zyrorl> which is really strange
<jeff__> zyrorl, its so annoying havnig stuff just linger on the screen
<zyrorl> agreed
<zyrorl> its fubar
<zyrorl> tried downgrading the driver?
<OneTB> ﻿I am getting a "Failure to mount cdrom" while installing xubuntu 8.10 from a usb.  anyone know anything about that?
<Hobbsee> jeff__: known problem.  Nvidia haven't released updated drivers, for the X in intrepid.
<Jangari> OneTB: did you just put the iso on a usb drive?
<jeff__> Hobbsee, nuts.
<Hobbsee> jeff__: although i think you can do a metacity --replace & and it doesn't happen
<bruce89> compiz really is more trouble that it's worth
<Hobbsee> bruce89: for those with non-free drivers, yes...
<jeff__> Hobbsee, yeah but then there's no compiz :0
<Jangari> can i force ubuntu to allow more screen resolutions by literally writing them into the xorg.conf?
 * burner likes compiz :)
 * bruce89 likes Metacity
<OneTB> Jangari: I set up the usb drive with syslinux
<burner> Jangari: worth a shot
 * jeff__ is made whole by compiz.
<zyrorl> compiz has a lot more useful thingsthan just eyecandy
<Hobbsee> jeff__: well...
<Mimi> Like ADHD help. I love it.
<Hobbsee> jeff__: actually, you might be able to use the older version of compiz, too
<burner> anyone hip to the new theme happenings?  who has the final say?
<zyrorl> i find the widgets layer to be quite useful, and window groups are a blessing
<jeff__> zoom is great too
 * bruce89 likes window managers that manage windows
<Jangari> my widescreen monitor is displaying 4:3 and my external monitor won't go beyond 1024x768 when it's actually 1650x1050
<Hobbsee> zyrorl: it's changing, mark has the final say.
<jeff__> unfold cube
<burner> Jangari: nvidia?
<Jangari> hmm, not sure actually, how would I find out?
<burner> Jangari: run "lspci |grep VGA" from a terminal
 * burner is sure there's some hip gui way to do so, but i'm not sure off the top of my head
<Jangari> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<orbish> Jangari i had a similar problem, but this is a longshot... do you have a KVM switch?
<Jangari> you're going over my head now
<Hobbsee> jeff__: ah, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/269904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed]
<orbish> ok nevermind, a kvm switch allows you to connect multiple computers up to a single mouse/keyboard/monitor
<OneTB> Jangari: The issue I have is that I get about 4 steps into the alt. installer, and it fails to detect the cdrom and won't progress
<Jangari> but there was another symptom: when I tried to force my monitor to display at full res, it asked me to enable virtual resolution settings in xorg.conf, but that screwed x altogether and I had to dpkg recofigure
 * Mimi hi 5's all .   One update and sound now works :D   Now, to fix being unable to boot unless it's by recovery mode ;p
<Jangari> no orbish, i don't, i just have a laptop and an external monitor which i'm trying to set up as parallel desktops
<tictac232434> Hello
<orbish> jangari do a ' sudo ddcprobe'
<Jangari> before i figured out what was wrong, i'd reinstalled intrepid 4 times
<orbish> look for your external monitor and see if edid fails
<tictac232434> When i try to open my Music or Pictures or any folder really Vlc player comes up and starts playing them all at once how do I disable this?
<Jangari> ddcprobe?
<Jangari> not found
<orbish> k one sec
<tictac232434> When i try to open my Music or Pictures or any folder really Vlc player comes up and starts playing them all at once how do I disable this?
<Jangari> hang on, let me get changed, i just had a shower
<bruce89> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<orbish> sudo apt-get install xresprobe
<orbish> that will give you ddcprobe
<bruce89> tictac232434: right click on file, properties, open with tab
<orbish> then do sudo ddcprobe, see if your external monitor's edid fails
<OneTB> ﻿I am getting a "Failure to mount cdrom" while installing xubuntu 8.10 from a usb.  anyone know anything about that?  The failure is within the Alt installer.
<tictac232434> Bruce: I can't even open folder
<tictac232434> Or Vlc player will pop up and start trying to play everything in folder
<OneTB> :-( ???
<Jangari> doing it now orbish
<Jangari> okay, what am i looking for orbish?
<tictac232434> Fixed it
<tictac232434> I uninstalled Vlc
<Jangari> that's not a fix, tictac232434
<tictac232434> and am going to re-install
<Mimi> i fixed all my ubuntu problems by uninstalling it
<orbish> you want to find your external monitor
<orbish> and see if EDID fails
<tictac232434> Shit Jang ur right..
<tictac232434> It does not fix it
<Jangari> will it just say "edid: fail"?
<tictac232434> well temp does...
<orbish> Jangari: it will give you some modes and then it will say edid: twice, the second one will say fail
<tictac232434> Jang: Do you know how to fix this error?
<Jangari> the second one says 1 3
<Jangari> no tictac232434, but I'd attempt looking into the gnome preview settings, and then seeing if vlc is the default media player, and trying to disable this issue somewhere there
<OneTB> nothings?  nothing at all?  ﻿I am getting a "Failure to mount cdrom" while installing xubuntu 8.10 from a usb.  anyone know anything about that?
<Jangari> orbish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56496/
<orbish> jangari: see if this helps out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/194760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194760 in xorg-server "EDID fail" [High,Triaged]
<OneTB> excellent
<Jangari> i don't think that's the issue orbish, see my pastebin, ddcprobe returns everything you'd expect
<Jangari> it's just not going through to the screen resolution config
<orbish> yea it was a stab in the dark, i was having that problem and it turned out to be EDID
<orbish> see if my thread helps though, i found a way to rig it
<orbish> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=942381
<tictac232434> Jang: Ok thank you
<Jangari> okay, i'll check it out, thanks orbish
<bobbyd> hi
<Jangari> bugger, i have to remember how to edit fstab again
<bobbyd> when I click Places->Home Folder I get "Could not open location 'file:///home/rob' Failed to execute child process "audacious" (No such file or directory)" where is that menu defined so I can go and fix it?
<bobbyd> Jangari: sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<m0u5e> hi, when compiz is on, my windows have trouble drawing the contents correctly (i've noticed this with naut + firefox), I've read that others have experienced this problem as well... I've switched back to metacity, and it seems to work fine... any ideas on how to fix it or is a fix already being triaged?
<bobbyd>  got weird white title bars, I just turned off compiz for now
<wastrel> there's a known bug with nvidia and compiz
<bobbyd> ok
<bobbyd> I'm on Nvidia, so that's probably it :)
<orbish> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<Pretto> is there a python lib for manpages?
<Jangari> what should I put in the fstab for 'options' for a data partition that I want to mount every boot at startup?
<Jangari> and 'pass' gets 2 right? since my root partition gets 1?
<Hirato> I just thought I'd complain as many other have, that the 'snow' and 'cube atlantis' compiz plugins are currently broken :D
<Jangari> meh
<bsnider> there won't be any other dvidia drivers before the 180 series, so this is it for awhile
<DanaG> !find efifb
<ubottu> 'find' is disabled
<aidan_> okay more monitor business, I restarted after ugraded a ton of packages, and now the screen resolution dialogue supports higher resolutions
<aidan_> except when I try to use the resolution my 22" supports, it asks me to enable virtual resolution settings, which is precisely what triggered the problem last time
<aidan_> the problem being x is totally disabled. From the login screen on, everything is either white, or a bunch of vertical striped resembling the colours of the default intrepid background
<aidan_> stripes*
<aidan_> grr
<Jangari> when I mount my data partition, nautilus has this note saying "these are files on a picture CD, open f-spot?" which is of course totally wrong, can i get rid of that?
<bsnider> Jangari, known bug
<m0u5e> hmm i think i figured out the compiz redraw bug
<m0u5e> rolling back nvidia drivers has solved the problem for me, i don't get a redraw problem anymore
<m0u5e> mm here, if anyone else is interested seems to be a regression from hardy in gnomelibcanvas
<m0u5e> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnomecanvas/+bug/272316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272316 in libgnomecanvas "[regression, intrepid] redraw problems, patches from fedora" [Low,Fix released]
<soreau> Hello. Which version of compiz-fusion will ship with Ibex?
<rmmm> haj
<rmmm> Im on ubuntu amd64 8.04
<rmmm> is it a good idea to upgrade to interpid - I want to see how are recent kernels handling my laptop
<rmmm> if I just do an upgrade, things will probably more-or-less work?  or probably computer would not even boot or not boot to X?
<soreau> ! ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<soreau> So far as graphics drivers and kernel versions go, which graphics card are you using?
<soreau> Which version of compiz-fusion will ship with Ibex anyway?
<RAOF> 0.7.8
<soreau> RAOF: I'll strangle you!
<soreau> xD
<soreau> Thanks man
<nickrud> soreau, you can answer version questions at packages.ubuntu.com as well
<soreau> Yea, I figured that out by now. Just testing the support here
<Cycom> so...why does fglrx remove xorg?
<RAOF> Cycom: Because it breaks Xorg.
<RAOF> Don't install it :)
<Cycom> oh, ok.
<soreau> WTF?!
<Cycom> RAOF: wouldn't it be better to like...not have it in the repos?
<soreau> RAOF: Can you explain that a bit more?
<soreau> I only hope this will be fixed before the release
<RAOF> soreau: fglrx doesn't support Xserver 1.5.  Furthermore, it diverts libdri, and installs an older version which means Xorg won't start at all while fglrx is installed.
<Cycom> soreau: well, I think that's up to AMD/ATI :/
<RAOF> soreau: We'd love it to be fixed before release.  Up to ATI :(
 * soreau is so glad he's using gentoo as primary and ubuntu as secondary 
<wastrel> heh
<soreau> windows comes in last, regardless if it's in third place or not in his partition scheme
<wastrel> so both ati and nvidia are broken in intrepid
<soreau> Nice. That's what I like to hear
<Cycom> radeon works fine...
<soreau> wastrel: What's wrong with nvidia?
<Cycom> I'm using it right now on my X1400
<wastrel> compiz is b0rkish
<soreau> Cycom: Not if you have a card that' too new for radeon
<Beeftube> hi sexy people :D , is 8.10 still on schedule for october 30?
<Cycom> I just wanted to compare it to the fglrx drivers. Guess that aint' gonna happen.
<soreau> Cycom: X1400??
<soreau> That's great news
<Cycom> soreau: Mobility Radeon, yeah
<soreau> Awesome
<Cycom> I had it running on an X1300 back in 8.10 a4 or 5
 * soreau notes that !ati needs updating in !cf
<Cycom> and it worked fine on my Nvidia GeForce Go 7300 as well (the alternate card in this laptop :) )
<soreau> Cycom: Is there no way to force version xorg 1.4.2?
<soreau> Or I guess I should ask RAOF ..
<Cycom> I dunno...
<Cycom> haven't bothered with it.
<Cycom> I just reinstalled intrepid over vista like...30 mintes ago.
<soreau> RAOF: Is there any way at all to get fglrx working in ibex by downgrading and such trickery?
<Cycom> soreau: why would you though?
<soreau> Or are you guys hoping ati will fix things soon
<Cycom> your card isn't supported?
<soreau> Cycom: No, I just cannot stand the open drivers for games and google earth, though compiz works ok besides blur plugins
<Cycom> god, I had forgotten how friggen awesome it is to use a package manager to install stuff instead of manual downloads on the internet.
<Cycom> soreau: why would you use blur anyhow? :/
<Cycom> soreau: I like being able to read stuff as I move it!
<soreau> I test the open drivers every six months to check for improvement and they just don't do as much as fglrx can
<Cycom> soreau: also, I have a desktop running windows for gaming, so that's a non-issue
<soreau> Cycom: That is not the point
<Cycom> bah. that'll change.
<Cycom> the OS drivers will catch up
<soreau> The point is, the driver should implement these features
<soreau> Cycom: It's nice to know that they've made it as far as the X1400, but still, much work needs to be done
<Cycom> *shrug* true that
<Cycom> but they're still playing catchup.  Once they get a break and get even with closed-source development on other drivers, we'll be golden.
<Cycom> What'd be really awesome is to see all of AMDs driver team start pumping stuff into linux repos.
<soreau> I use fglrx religiously because after all the potential installation woes, it works really great
<soreau> I really cannot wait for dri2, this will be great for compositing WM's and linux 3d apps
<Cycom> I just want exchange e-mail to function correctly.
<Cycom> I still can't search my GAL
<wastrel> eew
<wastrel> also what's GAL?
<Cycom> Global Address List
<Cycom> I use exchange because work uses exchange.
<Cycom> Evolution likes to poop itself for some reason.
<Cycom> Works great on pop e-mail though.
<wastrel> evo makes me cry
<Cycom> yikes. when did Xorg.conf start containing NOTHING?
<soreau> Cycom: You shouldn't need an xorg.conf file at all..
<Cycom> that's all well and good, but what if I want to change stuff?
<soreau> You create an xorg.conf file and use it
<Cycom> OH YES! SWEET JESUS YES! MY MIGHTY MOUSE WORKS WITHOUT ANY CONFIGURATION!
 * Cycom does the happy dance
 * soreau is somehow not surprised or thrilled
<Cycom> dude, for the last 3 releases of ubuntu it didn't work
<Cycom> in fact, in alpha 4 it didn't QUITE work (horizontal scroll was reversed)
<Cycom> the fact that I can now connect it without even THINKING is pretty amazing.
<soreau> And linux keeps moving forward. I am happy, but not surprised
<Cycom> That's not what has me so excited soreau.  What has me excited is that Linux has 'brain-dead-simple' install of the mighty mouse with full feature support before even WINDOWS does.
<leftyfb> Hey, where's the wallpaper they talk about in this article? http://tinyurl.com/49ov8p   They said it came in an update, but on 3 machines I don't see it.
<Cycom> It gives me hope soreau. It gives me hope.
<AkariChan> do i need to do a reinstall of intrepid when it is released ? (i have the beta currently installed)
 * soreau hopes Cycom will come to terms with himself and linux
<soreau> AkariChan: Updates should do it, but I would recommend a fresh install
<Cycom> soreau: I had lost faith for a while.  I saw bugs in Hardy being closed as 'fix released' because they didn't appear in Intrepid Alpha 4.  I saw stuff regressing as the alphas progressed.  It made me sad soreau.  It made me very sad.
<soreau> leftyfb: Perhaps they're reserving it for the official release?
<leftyfb> soreau: the article author says "and I say this because as of last night (October 10th), they replaced that ugly wallpaper introduced in the beta release with one that really represents the Intrepid Ibex"
<leftyfb> to me sounds like he got it from an update
<soreau> Cycom: My mentality is if it works hardware wise, it can and will work driver and software wise on any OS. But this is just my theory
<bsnider> leftyfb, what did they replace it with?
<soreau> leftyfb: If he shows no proof of this, I would find that claim subjective
<leftyfb> bsnider: read the article
<leftyfb> soreau: it's softpedia ... they're usually pretty good with the accuracy of their ubuntu articles
<soreau> leftyfb: Is it just some image you're looking for?
<leftyfb> soreau: not exactly. Was just curious if it was in the repo's somewhere that I was missing
<leftyfb> WinNT? really?
<soreau> heh
<AkariChan`> nope
<AkariChan`> wine'd mirc
<Cycom> ew.
<AkariChan`> call it ugly, but i need to do it this way.
<frybye> the update that just got done notified that there was a new logout-button system and tried to automatically update it but then said that it could not be found or was at a non-default location that that I need to update it manually.. how to do this??
<Cycom> hey, any idea where totem_config went to in intrepid?
<frybye> Cycon - have you tried to da a file search for locating it...?
<Cycom> yeah
<Beeftube> cycom it is in the usr\bin I think
<Cycom> I think it's under a different name now
<frybye> i c
<frybye> so does smbdy know how I should manually update the logout button thingy...???
<frybye> right clicking on the existing one and going to -preferences- does not give an -update- option.. just access to different user menus or whatever...
<Cycom> so no-one knows where the totem xine config file went in 8.10?
<Omar87> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 into my laptop, but unfortunately it didn't recognise eth0.
<Omar87> I'm using my other machine, which also has Kubuntu 8.10 on it, but it's woking perfectly and has recognised Eth0.
<Omar87> Any help please??
<omar> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 into my laptop, but unfortunately it didn't recognise eth0.
<omar> I'm using my other machine, which also has Kubuntu 8.10 on it, but it's woking perfectly and has recognised Eth0.
<omar> Any help please??
<omar> Anybody there?
<omar> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 into my laptop, but unfortunately it didn't recognise eth0.
<omar> I'm using my other machine now, which also has Kubuntu 8.10 on it, but it's woking perfectly and has recognised Eth0.
<omar> Anybody there?
<omar> Any help please??
<jianfei> omar
<jianfei> yes
<jianfei> what is the NIC?
<omar> NIC?
<jianfei> the card
<omar> Speedtouch
<jianfei> cant help
<omar> This is the modem.
<jianfei> sorry mate
<omar> How do I know the card?
<Omar87> jianfei: How dow find out what card do I have?
<techno_freak> Omar87, lspci | grep Ethernet
<leishmaniac> so it's pretty unstable?
<daisha> Hey all...  I'm having a little problem with nvidia-settings.  I'm on 8.10, freshly updated, with the nvidia 173 driver (178 overworks my GPU fan), and whenever I try (as su) to commit changes to xorg.conf from nvidia-settings, it throws a seg fault and borks my config.  Any ideas?
<nhorning> Hi
<nhorning> I'm using chroot to access my ibex installationg
<nhorning> and update it
<nhorning> and it can't seem to see my net connection
<nhorning> I've done this successfully before
<nhorning> but I can ping archive.ubuntu.com from the live cd root
<nhorning> and I can't do it from my ibex root
<nhorning> is their a command I'm forgeting?
<Hobbsee> nhorning: what's in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Hobbsee> (on the chroot'd system)
<nhorning> just  a sec
<nhorning> whats the text based txt editor again?
<Hobbsee> vi?
<Hobbsee> nano?
<nhorning> yeah
<nhorning> just a sec
<nhorning> # Generated by NetworkManager
<nhorning> thats it
<nhorning> one line
<nhorning> commented out
<Hobbsee> ahh.  you need the address of your nameserver in there
<Hobbsee> as in, nameserver <iP address>
<nhorning> whats my name server?
<nhorning> oh, can I just copy that over form my livecd root?
<nhorning> it's all about using copy and paste in terminals...
<nhorning> ok, done
<nhorning> lets try this again
<nhorning> hey how bout that
<nhorning> don't ever let me say you never did anything for me...
<anolis> my sound is broken.. when i run alsaconf it reports that no pci devices were found, although lspci and lshw both list my 2 sound devices
<foormea> hi
<Bineagle> i have a problem when compiling my c source file after gcc file.c i have this msg (gcc: r.c: No such file or directory
<Bineagle> gcc: no input files
<Bineagle> )
<foormea> anyone under intrepid/kde? i'm contemplating switching now to intrepid, is it stable enough for daily use? is it usable just like kde3? or should i wait for the official release or even later?
<Hobbsee> nhorning: yes
<Hobbsee> nhorning: hehe :)
<Hobbsee> !b-e | Bineagle
<ubottu> Bineagle: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Lynoure> foormea: What kind of monitor setup you have? Because it seems to be mightily frustrating at least in cases where you use laptop, sometimes with external monitor
<Lynoure> foormea: seems stable enough, though, but plenty of kde3 stuff there still underneath/within
<foormea> Lynoure: simply a laptop without an external monitor. i have high expectations on input language support though: i need english, french and chinese
<ter> hi, it's midnight here - trying to get past migrating about 700MB of email from evolution into intrepid. I backed up in 8.04 evolution, restored in 8.10 evolution OK. The conversion to sqlite never seems to complete. There is no visible indication of any progress, and evolution will not launch. This is for a user who must have evolution working. Appreciate any work around.
<anolis_> did anyone reply to my question? computer froze.
<Lynoure> foormea: so, same I'm frustrated with. I have found no way to get the external resolution come right at boot, so I need to open Display settings (not change anything, just open) every time, and then resize the panel
<nhorning> I can only hope the latest upgrades fix network manager for me
<Bineagle> ubottu: i download all package but just i need to compile file.c (classic c)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anolis_> Lynoure: have you tried manually setting resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<foormea> Lynoure: okay then. i won't be too edgy and i'll just wait for kde4 to mature a bit more then i think :)
<Lynoure> foormea: another thing that bothers me is that a lot of things just die instead of getting saved in a session
<foormea> oh
<Lynoure> anolis_: no, was not needed in the released version, so I did not fiddle with that yet.
<foormea> Lynoure: could you please tell me if you can add languages yet in the system settings? last time i tried kde4 on hardy there was no (apparent) way to add languages or input chinese under kde4
<freaky_t> umm, suddenly i can't play mp3s anymore it says file format not supported anyone knows what i can do?
<Lynoure> foormea: I have Finnish and English, I have no idea about Chinese, sorry
<crdlb> Bineagle: what command are you using exactly? and what are you trying to compile?
<foormea> Lynoure: okay thank you
<Bineagle> crdlb: i'm student & i need to compile my c source file (classic c) with gcc cmd (please what is the cmd to compile and run the file)
<crdlb> Bineagle: what command are you trying?
<Bineagle> crdlb: gcc file.c -o file.o
<crdlb> and that fails with a file not found error about 'r.c'? O_o
<nhorning> I shouldn't be alarmed if I see ocasional warnings in the text while doing an apt-get dist-upgrade should I?
<Bineagle> crdlb: after compiling i found file.out i cant run it
<crdlb> I can't imagine how that could happen unless you're using #include "r.c" (which is poor style, headers should have a '.h' extension)
<ter> nhorning: as long as the dist-upgrade completes
<crdlb> Bineagle: you mean file.o? what happens exactly?
<nhorning> ok, thats what I thought
<nhorning> you know, just going though the process of fixing linux after I do a bone head thing and break it
<nhorning> ...
<nhorning> makes me love linux even more
<Bineagle> i compile from .c to .out using gcc file.c
<crdlb> 'gcc file.c' will create an 'a.out'
<nhorning> you can't brows the net while your trying to fix a hosed installation of vista...
<nhorning> I'm pretty sure...
<crdlb> unless you specify an output name with -o
<Bineagle> i dont specify any output name only gcc file.c --------> a.out
<crdlb> yes
<Bineagle> and i want to run my program
<crdlb> so you run ./a.out
<Bineagle> its ok it run,thankyou
<nhorning> ok
<nhorning> done updateing,
<nhorning> here goes nothing...
<Ayabara> hi. when I run kde4, the network manager either doesn't work or doesn't start by itself
<Ayabara> I believe I sometimes have found it in "ps aux" and killed the process. After restarting knetworkmanager or nm-applet, it works fine.
<ccooke> ... gnome-keyring-manager seems not to exist in Intrepid. Is there any replacement for the functionality?
<ccooke> In fact... is there *any* mechanism for seeing what networks you have configured in network manager?
<crdlb> ccooke: seahorse is its replacement
<ccooke> crdlb: okay. How do I access that in the menu?
<ccooke> er... it also only seems to know about ssh keys
<crdlb> I have no idea; all I know is that ubuntu is using it as a replacement for g-k-m
<crdlb> and it supposedly can do everything g-k-m can plus a lot more
<ccooke> um. It appears to have no functionality in common!
<ccooke> damn. time to go and submit a bug report.
<ccooke> Hmm. Log it against network-manager or ... well, Ubuntu, I guess?
<crdlb> what exactly is the bug?
<Shai-tan1> Hi guys. Anyone else had problems with ebox in Intrepid server?
<ccooke> It is not currently possible to see what wireless networks you have configured.
<ccooke> Whcih is basic functionality of every other OS. Hell, every other *wireless device* does it.
<crdlb> I'm not using intrepid ATM, but is there no nm-editor entry in the nm-applet menu?
<Jordan_U> ccooke: What are you talking about?
<ccooke> Jordan_U: I think that's fairly obvious, if you read what I wrote :-)
<crdlb> clearly not
<Jordan_U> ccooke: Right click the applet -> Edit Connections
<ccooke> Jordan_U: that configures devices.
<crdlb> it lists configured access points ...
<ccooke> where in that does it list the *wireless networks* I have configured?
<ccooke> No it doesn't
<crdlb> unless that doesn't run nm-editor
<Jordan_U> ccooke: In the wireless tab ?
<ccooke> ahhh! Okay, right. I had nothing there.
<Shai-tan1> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<hyperair> hello. where should i go to bug somebody about a bug regarding pm-utils?
<ccooke> (I'm currently restoring everything from a backup - I've previously used gnome-keyring-manager to import my old keyring contents. Been looking around for the functionality)
<techno_freak> ccooke, seahorse?
<Jordan_U> hyperair: I assume you have filed a bug report?
<ccooke> before I configured my base network, it said "Auto wlan0" in there, which made me assume it's an interface to /etc/network/interfaces
<ccooke> Which I should probably still submit as a bug, but a very minor one :-)
<Jordan_U> ccooke: It's not
<Shai-tan1> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<ccooke> Jordan_U: yeah, I can see that now. It's quite an improvement on previous stuff.
<hyperair> Jordan_U: yes i have. it was pretty active, then activity stopped.
<hyperair> Jordan_U: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/267141w
<Lynoure> ccooke: they don't let you choose the severity for the bug anyway :) (unless that has changed very recently)
<hyperair> whoops
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267141 in pm-utils "suspend button disappears after pm-utils upgraded to 1.1.2.4-1ubuntu2 " [Medium,Confirmed]
<hyperair> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/267141
<ccooke> techno_freak: the interface is appalling, but it looks like it's capable
<ccooke> ah, no.
<hyperair> ccooke: what seems to be the problem?
<ccooke> It doesn't read gnome keyrings.
<wgrant> seahorse does so.
<hyperair> ccooke: go to applications->accessories->password and encryption keys, and go to the last tab "Passwords"
<ccooke> Okay. Now, how do I import the keys from a backup keyring?
<hyperair> ccooke: try key->import
<hyperair> i've never done somethingl ike that before
<ccooke> hyperair: I tried that already. You get an amusingly poorly-written error dialog:
<ccooke> <big><b>Couldn't import keys</b></big>
<ccooke> file:///home/ccooke/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring: Invalid file format
<hyperair> heh.
<hyperair> the tags are still there eh
<wgrant> Could well be a mistranslation.
<hyperair> should file a bug lol
<ccooke> I mean, this isn't a bug any more - there's now a completely different (and better) interface for networks.
<wgrant> ccooke: You might have to use gnome-keyring-manager. How did you generate the backup?
<ccooke> (well, the tags being there is!)
<ccooke> wgrant: rsync :-)
<wgrant> Ah.
<ccooke> wgrant: and gnome-keyring-manager doesn't exist in intrepid
<ccooke> which is where I started on this whole thing :-)
<wgrant> So you might just copy the old keyring over the new one.
<hyperair> yea
<wgrant> If you've not got anything useful in there.
<hyperair> that's what i was thinking lol
<hyperair> or you could just dump it there and make it a new keyring
<hyperair> default2.keyring or something
<ccooke> wgrant: the old one was created in... Gutsy or Feisty, I think
<ccooke> I'd rather not blanket-overwrite, since I can't be sure what's stored in the new one
<ccooke> anyone know of a tool to dump the format?
<hyperair> ccooke: why don't you back up the current one, then just overwrite
<hyperair> that way you can reverse the changes if they're bad
<ccooke> true.
<wgrant> Hmmm.
 * ccooke tries restarting...
<Ibrahim> hello, I installed intrepid on my laptop, I have used opensource graphic driver of ati radeon, compiz is working well and opengl and video flickering no more exist. But there are a lot of bugs on intrepid now. I installed hardy now, Is that possible to install that radeon driver which comes with intrepid to hardy heron? Thanks.
<hyperair> Ibrahim: probably not without rebuilding the package at the very least. the xorg version in intrepid isn't the same as hardy's
<ccooke> ... That would be a 'No', then
<ccooke> Obviously the way network keys are stored has changed :-/
<hyperair> ccooke: aw =(
<ccooke> damn
<ccooke> I guess I'd better manually install gnome-keyring-manager
<Ibrahim> yes I know xorg version is different in intrepid. As you said that is not possible or not?
<hyperair> Ibrahim: probably not
<hyperair> Ibrahim: what bugs are you experiencing in intrepid?
<ccooke> Ah, that's better!
<ccooke> (running gnome-keyring-manager via ssh from the backup server, which is still running Gutsy :-)
<hyperair> lol
<Ibrahim> hyperair, thanks for your answers. I have experienced the bugs one of them, I am using intel wireless 3945, I think there is a bug in kernel system freezing most of boot process.
<hyperair> Ibrahim: i'm using the same driver as you, but my wireless chip is intel 4965. i don't seem to have a bug with the kernel freezing
<Ibrahim> Second one; I cannot install windows network printer. There is another bug in Samba system config package
<hyperair> Ibrahim: you don't install a network printer from samba, you install it from sys->admin->printing
<Ibrahim> yes I tried that in there but that cannot find any machine or printer to install
<hyperair> windows printer via samba
<hyperair> and then you key in the address yourself
<AnAnt> what's the pan0 interface for ?
<Ibrahim> I was install printers in hardy without any problem but I cant sucess in intrepid
<wgrant> AnAnt: Bluetooth. Personal Area Network.
<AnAnt> wgrant: how do I use it ?
<hyperair> Ibrahim: can't help you there, my windows printer is at home in a different country
<ccooke> Right. Thanks for the help, everyone :-)
<hyperair> ccooke: np
<hyperair> now where do i go to bug someone about a pm-utils bug?
<AnAnt> wgrant: btw, the "hcitool dev" reports a different different bluetooth, than "ifconfig pan0", why's that ?
<ccooke> Importing them 15 wireless networks by hand is annoying, but *so* much less so than losing all those keys :-)
<hyperair> lol ccooke
<crdlb> 15? :o
<crdlb> I guess you weren't a linux user in the pre-NetworkManager days :P
<Ibrahim> ok thanks, and also boot process takes more time and programs displaying in taskbar while starting
<ccooke> crdlb: heh. Actually, I was a Debian user before Ubuntu started - since around 1999 IIRC (and various other distros before that)
<ccooke> I wrote my own scripts to handle it. Network-manager is, now, better than any of them. Which makes me happy!
<zyrorl> hyperair mm kernel freezing?
<wgrant> AnAnt: I've no clue. I lack Bluetooth hardware.
<AnAnt> ok
<zyrorl> its kinda funny that so close to release date there's so much broken stuff still in intrepid
<wgrant> zyrorl: LikeE?
<wgrant> It's always a rush at the end.
<hyperair> zyrorl: what? no i don't experience any kernel freezing, why?
<zyrorl> well i'm getting all kinds of wireless networking issues
<zyrorl> compiz.real crashing
<wgrant> Have you reported them?
<zyrorl> windows not updating correctly
<wgrant> nvidia?
<zyrorl> ie, you load a page, it finishes loading and nothing shows up until you scroll the page or something
<zyrorl> happens as well when you click from tab to tab
<zyrorl> where the contents of that tab don't quite show up
<crdlb> that's a bug in the new nvidia driver
<wgrant> I believe that's a bug with the proprietary nvidia driver.
<wgrant> Which we cannot do a thing about.
<wgrant> So we are not the people to complain about.
<zyrorl> well the intel wireless driver isn't proprietary
<zyrorl> and thats playing up
<wgrant> Correct.
<crdlb> you can switch to version 173 if your card is supported
<wgrant> Have you filed a bug for that?
<wgrant> If not, I revoke your right to complain.
<zyrorl> no but i've seen similar ones logged
<zyrorl> so i didn't want to add a redundant bug
<wgrant> Numbers?
<zyrorl> sec
<hyperair> well i'm on iwlagn using iwl 4965 and no issues here
 * wgrant is using an ipw2200 fine.
<zyrorl> i'm having issues with loading dhcp on wpa networks
<hyperair> as for compiz.real crashes, i didn't see any
<zyrorl> i'm also on a 4965
<zyrorl> all kinds of issues
<wgrant> And a beetle has just crawled under one of my keys. What a stupid beetle.
<hyperair> zyrorl: a log would be nice.
<zyrorl> which log would you like?
<AnAnt> crdlb: is there a problem in nvidias version 177 with compiz ?
<AnAnt> crdlb: compiz core dumps here
<crdlb> AnAnt: there do seem to be some issues ...
<AnAnt> crdlb: bug 281696
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281696 in compiz "Compiz core dumps in Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281696
<hyperair> well i'm also using intel gma965 and have no issues =p
<AnAnt> ok
<hyperair> apart from 3d stuff flickering =(
<hyperair> like glxgears
<zyrorl> basically, i try to connect to my network using wpa, it tries to get an ip and it can't, if i disable wpa, works perfectly, if i plug into my lan it works fine, it used to work perfectly using hardy and no other laptop on the network on similar chipset has issues
<hyperair> it just won't stop flickering
<wgrant> hyperair: We'll likely have that fixed for Jaunty, with DRI2.
<zyrorl> i then tried doing sudo dhclient wlan0
<hyperair> wgrant: can't wait.
<zyrorl> no ip either
<zyrorl> so i have to force a static ip
<zyrorl> tried rebooting router, resetting all settings
<hyperair> i'm happy to note that xv now supports compositing
<crdlb> if DRI2 doesn't get punted again :P
<zyrorl> nothing seems to do the work
<wgrant> hyperair: It's because we can't currently support redirected OpenGL, which is needed to have things working properly in Compiz.
<wgrant> hyperair: I thought we used textured video in most cases now.
<wgrant> crdlb: We can hope.
<hyperair> wgrant: what?
<wgrant> zyrorl: Does it work if you give it a static IP address?
<wgrant> hyperair: Which bit?
<zyrorl> yes
<hyperair> i remember textured video was the one that had issues with compositing in hardy
<zyrorl> wgrant yes. it works.
<hyperair> wgrant: overlay was disabled in hardy
<hyperair> wgrant: now it's using overlay i reckon
<zyrorl> makes it hard though because not every wireless network i connect to i'll know the ip ranges used
<wgrant> hyperair: We had textured video disabled for a while, but I thought it was reenabled now.
<wgrant> zyrorl: Do you have a bug number for me?
<crdlb> hyperair: moe the window around and you'll be able to tell if it's an overlay
<hyperair> zyrorl: can you post the syslog snippet starting from when you try connecting?
<crdlb> (the video won't keep up with the window if it is)
<AnAnt> ok, I'll try the 173 then
<hyperair> wgrant: oh so it was textured that was disabled? looks like i mixed it up
<zyrorl> wgrant - gimme a moment
<wgrant> hyperair: Yes, there were performance issues.
<hyperair> my test was this: reduce the opacity of totem, and the video disappears
<wgrant> It's still not as fast, but it's fine.
<crdlb> hyperair: that works too :>
<crdlb> hyperair: what does 'xvinfo' show?
<crdlb> only the overlay, or is textured listed too?
<hyperair> both textured and overlay is enabled
<hyperair> i know only one of them was present in hardy
<zyrorl> 263963
<zyrorl> wgrant ^
<hyperair> well at least i can now watch videos and do work at the same time now
<wgrant> Bug #263963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263963 in wpasupplicant "wpa intrepid fails to autenticate" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263963
<hyperair> zyrorl: my campus uses wpa2 enterprise and i have no probs
<wgrant> hyperair: Mine too.
<wgrant> I use plain WPA in other places too.
<zyrorl> i use wpa2 , but i tried setting normal wpa1 and that also didnt work
<wgrant> Not the same chip, but it shows it's not toooo broken.
<wgrant> zyrorl: Does WEP work?
<wgrant> zyrorl: Have you tried different APs?
<hyperair> wel i don't have any other wifi access other than at home, but that uses wep because one of my desktops doesn't support wpa
<zyrorl> wgrant yes
<zyrorl> different ap's some work, some dont
<hyperair> zyrorl: blame it on the AP. got a log?
<zyrorl> hyperair i would blame it on the AP but it worked fine under hardy
<hyperair> oh.
<zyrorl> i don't have a log yet
<zyrorl> i'll have to disconnect from this terminal window and attempt to reconnect to give you a syslog
<zyrorl> sec
<zyrorl> as i'll lose network connectivity
<zyrorl> brb
<hyperair> ik see
<nhorning> ok, silly easy question
<nhorning> how do install a package with aptitude
<nhorning> I'm trying to install wicd though a chroot
<wgrant> aptitude install somepackage
<nhorning> oh
<nhorning> ok
<nhorning> I can just do that from the command line?
<wgrant> Yes.
<nhorning> ok
<nhorning> but just for interest
<nhorning> I do I do it through the ascii gui
<crdlb> the aptitude "gui" is useless ...
<hyperair> useless, i agree
<nhorning> yes, but I'm in it right now
<hyperair> i just use apt-get
<hyperair> =p
<crdlb> so exit it
<nhorning> and I'm about one key stroke away
<nhorning> from marking it
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> don't be lazy
<nhorning> but I can't figure it out
<hyperair> you've put out so many more keystrokes just asking your question here  =p
<nhorning> but I want.... to .... know....
<zyrorl> back
<zyrorl> okay
 * wgrant has never used it.
<zyrorl> i'll put it up on pastebin
<nhorning> fine
<nhorning> I'll exit the gui...
<hyperair> lol
<nhorning> ok, I type aptitude install wicd?
<nhorning> ok, I'm doing that then...
<zyrorl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56580/
<zyrorl> hyperair
<zyrorl> thats the syslog entries
<Jordan_U> nhorning: Is there a reason you want to use wicd over network-manager?
<nhorning> yes
<zyrorl> btw wicd wont work either
<nhorning> network manager doesn't work
<zyrorl> i tested that as well
<fincan> hi, any1 here with raid setup?
<nhorning> I've been down for a week
<Jordan_U> nhorning: Doesn't work in what way?
<nhorning> and wicd is about to unistall it once I hit y
<wgrant> nhorning: Then we should probably fix Network Manager, rather than installing something else...
<wgrant> !doesn't work | nhorning
<ubottu> nhorning: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nhorning> yeah
<nhorning> it does all of those things...
<nhorning> look it tries to connect
<nhorning> but when it gets to "requesting network address"
<nhorning> it's sits there forever, and then says disconnecting
<FormallyeLVis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<zyrorl> nhorning - i get the exact same problem
<nhorning> really?
<nhorning> did you fix it?
<zyrorl> have you got intel 4965?
<zyrorl> i didnt
<zyrorl> its still broken
<zyrorl> i had to make my ip static
<zyrorl> and then it'll connect
<nhorning> well
<Jordan_U> zyrorl: nhorning: Have you filed a bug report?
<nhorning> I don't think I can do that in net cafe's
<zyrorl> true
<zyrorl> you cant
<hyperair> zyrorl: sounds to me like a defective dhcp server
<zyrorl> its not defective
<zyrorl> i plug it into the lan port on the same router, it works
<zyrorl> if i turn off wpa it works
<hyperair> damn strange
<hyperair> eh?
<nhorning> multiple netcafe's do not have defective dhcp servers
<zyrorl> other pcs on teh network connect just fine
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> so the encryption isn't working quite right
<nhorning> yeah
<zyrorl> mine worked under hardy, just yesterday
<nhorning> I'm typing this through a hardy live cd
<hyperair> from what i see, your card's sending the DHCPDISCOVER requests
<nhorning> hardy works fine
<hyperair> but the dhcp server isn't repying
<zyrorl> second i switched to intrepid it broke
<hyperair> replying*
<zyrorl> yeah
<Jordan_U> zyrorl: nhorning: Have you filed a bug report?
<nhorning> it's been broken since I did the upgrade
<nhorning> look,
<zyrorl> Jordan_U - other people have
<nhorning> I want to fix it
<KR-data> I upgraded to Kubuntu 8.10 beta, and after the upgrade I get this message when trying to log on http://paste.ubuntu.com/56581/ What can I do?
<nhorning> I'll file a bug report when I have a working net connection
<Jordan_U> zyrorl: Can you link to the bug report?
<nhorning> yeah, please link me there too
<hyperair> zyrorl: do you have a log for a successful connect to the AP?
<hyperair> zyrorl: like on hardy/
<zyrorl> yes
<nhorning> of course, I guess you would be doing that by definition
<wgrant> Does it work if you run dhclient?
<zyrorl> oh
<wgrant> Bug #263963
<zyrorl> not on hardy, but i can always get the livecd
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263963 in wpasupplicant "wpa intrepid fails to autenticate" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263963
<zyrorl> and do it
<hyperair> zyrorl: it would be great to compare the two logs
<zyrorl> wgrant no
<zyrorl> same thing
<zyrorl> i'll go burn myself another copy of hardy and run it on livecd
<nhorning> ok,
<wgrant> zyrorl: OK, what if you run wpa_supplicant manually and then dhclient? If not, it's probably a kernel bug, so I'll triage it
<nhorning> so in the meantime I'm installing wicd
<zyrorl> well i tried sudo dhclient wlan0
<nhorning> I'm one key stroke away..
<zyrorl> and that just constnatnly kept trying to get the ip and no responses
<zyrorl> nhorning - didn't fix my problem
<zyrorl> i tried that
<zyrorl> no go
<zyrorl> even pump as dhcp
<zyrorl> and the other option
<zyrorl> nothing
<KR-data> when I try to logon I get this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/56581/
<zyrorl> wgrant - not sur ehow to run wpa supplicant manually
<KR-data> what can  I do?
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> i noticed something
<nhorning> hmm, I'm not sure the installatoin succeded
<hyperair> "Wireless event too big"
<zyrorl> i used to get those under hardy anyway
<zyrorl> don't think thats teh cause
<hyperair> zyrorl: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1044192.html
<hyperair> what's WMM?
<fincan> any1 here with 8.10 on RAID setup?
<hyperair> bug #267063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267063 in linux "iwl4965 - wireless event too big (366) and 2.6.27-2 regression" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267063
<hyperair> fincan: i don't, but i've done one on hardy before. what seems to be the problem?
<zyrorl> my router doesn't have wmm support
<zyrorl> i dont believe
<hyperair> zyrorl: ah yes, it's a different bug. sorry
<nhorning> hmm, when I tried to install wicd from a chroot
<fincan> hyperair: I have problem about dual-boot, there is no problem with ubuntu boot after grub xp selection, it is frozen
<nhorning> it says usr/bin/dpk returned an error code (1)
<nhorning> package failed to install...
<zniavre> !nvidia
<nhorning> trying to recover
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<nhorning> ok, I'm going to see if I can finish the install from the ibex gui
<hyperair> fincan: xp? okay, dual boot i haven't tried.
<fincan> hyperair: thx anyway
<hyperair> fincan: you're doing RAID using mdadm right?
<hyperair> does windows xp even support that?
<fincan> hyperair: installed with dmraid
<hyperair> huh dmraid? how did you configure it?
<hyperair> well, that's the first time i've heard of dmraid
<hyperair> i only use mdadm before
<fincan> hyperair: it is very easy to config and install,  http://wiki.auzigog.com/My_Ubuntu_(7.10)_Installation
<KR-data> after upgrading I get this message when trying to log on http://paste.ubuntu.com/56581/ What can I do?
<fincan> hyperair: there was a painfully bug between linux and raid for 2 years, but finally it is over, now this boot problem is new :)
<hyperair> what bug?
<fincan> hyperair: after livecd boot, 1 hdd of the raid0 members goes to offline and seems as broken
<fincan> hyperair: with 8.10 beta it is pver
<fincan> hyperair: from 7.04 till 8.10 long period huh? :)
<hyperair> oh well, i've never really tried with raid-1
<hyperair> sorry
<hyperair> i mean i've only doen with raid-1
<hyperair> not raid-0
<hyperair> if i wanted raid-0 i'd just use lvm
<hyperair> much easier to configure than raid
<zyrorl> hyperair i-m just burning a copy of ubuntu now
<zyrorl> hardy
<fincan> hyperair: the guide I used is so easy ,you should check it :)
<zyrorl> i'll be putting the logs up, you be around in about 15 mins?
<hyperair> zyrorl: i will.
<hyperair> fincan: no, lvm is easier to manage in a long run. i looked at your guide already
<zyrorl> thanks for your help so far btw, i appreciate it
<hyperair> fincan: and mdadm looks to be easier to handle than dmraid
<hyperair> fincan: either way i wouldn't touch raid on a non-server system. between data redundancy and maximizing the storage i have, i pick the latter
<fincan> hyperair: well can I install ubuntu with mdadm easily as weel as the my used guide?
<zyrorl> besides you can get decent enough backups using incremental backups just store them ona n external drive or nfs
<hyperair> fincan: yes.
<hyperair> fincan: but as usual, windows is the foreign factor
<hyperair> you never know whether it will or will not work
<hyperair> stupid damn thing.
<fincan> yeah my problem is dualboot
<hyperair> zyrorl: i don't have enough backup media for that kind of stuff.
<fincan> and I ll try it too :)
<zyrorl> storage is cheap and plentiful these days
<KR-data> ok, seems that my only choise is to bugreport and downgrade
<KR-data> how do I go back to 8.04
<KR-data> ?
<hyperair> zyrorl: i'm a cheapskate person.
<zyrorl> ah
<zyrorl> student?
<fincan> hyperair: any other guide, or I can install it like dmraid guide?
<hyperair> different
<hyperair> but there are guides, yes
<hyperair> in fact, most of the guides for RAID on linux will use mdadm
<hyperair> however, i noticed that dmraid has support for software bios raid, whatever that is
<hyperair> mdadm is only software raid
<zyrorl> okay brb i'm going to chuck hardy livecd on:)
<hyperair> zyrorl: okay
<zyrorl> booting up now
<zyrorl> annoyingly enough another annoying issue i get is rdesktop is a pain in thea rse now you can't go from full screen to windowed anymore
<hyperair> i didn't know it was possible to begin with
<zyrorl> ill log that one later
<KR-data> anyone who knows how I switch from gdm to kdm?
<zyrorl> yeah you go altctrl enter
<hyperair> KR-data: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm i think
<KR-data> doesn't work, have tried :(
<KR-data> it gives me the menu and all that, but the change doesn't work :(
<zyrorl> hyperair - worked perfect sec getting pastebin
<zyrorl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56587/
<zyrorl> there you go
<zyrorl> :)
<zyrorl> as you can see on line 49 event too big comes up but its not a problem ing etting a dhcp address
<KR-data> could someon tell me either how to go back to 8.04 or how to fix that xmodmap problem??
<hyperair> zyrorl: lemme take al ook
<hyperair> zyrorl: WMM is enabled on your router
<hyperair> zyrorl: see lines 50-54
<zyrorl> mm weird i dont think i can turn it off though
<zyrorl> assuming i could, why would it work fine in a previous version and not on the latest
<hyperair> zyrorl: regression.
<hyperair> zyrorl: basically it's the same bug as i pointed out earlier
<zyrorl> which bug sorry?
<zyrorl> okay i've turned off wmm, found it under qos settings
<zyrorl> do you think that'll fix the issue though?
<hyperair> well you could always try
<zyrorl> i'll reboot it back into intrepid see if it makes a difference
<hyperair> nobody posted back
<zyrorl> which bug number was the one you pointed out earlier
<hyperair> Bug #267063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267063 in linux "iwl4965 - wireless event too big (366) and 2.6.27-2 regression" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267063
<zyrorl> hooray
<zyrorl> it works!
<zyrorl> disabling wmm fixes the issue:D
<zyrorl> even though of course that wont solve my problem on other networks that i have no control over, at least at home and in the office it'll be fine
<zyrorl> until someone fixes it
<hyperair> hahah
<hyperair> =)
<hyperair> well, go into the bug and start bugging people
<h4wk0> bug #1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Won't display info)
<hyperair> lol
<zyrorl> hyperair - posted:)
<zyrorl> hopefully someone will be able to take it up and fix it
<hyperair> =) yeah
<ubuntu> my ethernet is now known as pan0 and everything is broken :(
<zyrorl> pan0 is bluetooth
<ubuntu> oh, it never used to show that, it says network = disabled logical name is pan0
<zyrorl> eth0 is your ethernet
<zyrorl> if you type ifconfig -a
<zyrorl> does eth0 come up
<ubuntu> i'm using cd at the moment to connect, but was using wicd to connect to internet - that broke after update and I can't connect or install anything
<kalyan> has any one observed the way plasma is leaking memory .. i have observed from xrestop that plasma is using memory even if we hover the widget handles .. my xorg is using 400 MB of memory before restart
<zyrorl> plasma is for kde yah/
<kalyan> other apps are working fine except for plasma .. which is leaking like hell .. i have to restart X for every 10 hours
<zyrorl> sweeet
<zyrorl> worked out the issue
<hyperair> zyrorl: what?
<hyperair> huh wtf. evince grabs my media keys! is it supposed to do that?
<TuX_Claudiu> hi, i have a problem, i'm unable to find my floppy device in /dev, i tried to install my grub on floppy, but i don't have any floppy in /dev how do i fix this ?
<ibbuntu> when I click on the folders in my 'Places' menu nothing happens, apart from the 'Computer' icon. What can I do to fix this?
<nhorning> ok
<nhorning> I'm still trying to fix my network
<nhorning> it pauses at "aquiring a network adress"
<nhorning> and then doesn't connect
<nhorning> I've installed wicd and that doesn't work either
<nhorning> manually connecting produces...
<nhorning> wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801
<nhorning> wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801
<nhorning> anybody out there?
<Hobbsee> no
<nhorning> dang
<nhorning> remember me?
 * Hobbsee suggests tryign the old method
<Hobbsee> yes
<nhorning> whats the old method?
<Hobbsee> does your /etc/resolv.conf still have anything useful in it, to start with?
<nhorning> on my ibex installation?
<Hobbsee> yes
<nhorning> let me see..
<nhorning> just the nameservers I put in there
<nhorning> when I was updateing with a chroot
<Hobbsee> ok, good.  that counts as useful
<Hobbsee> you're connecting a wifi card - presumably that's flashing and alive?
<Hobbsee> or at least showing an LED?
<nhorning> well
<nhorning> I'm pretty sure
<nhorning> it's internal
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<nhorning> but look, I can see all the available connection
<nhorning> s
<nhorning> both the network managers I've used have shown them to me
<Hobbsee> oh, what encryption is it using?
<nhorning> I'm in net cafe's
<nhorning> I've always set it on none
<Hobbsee> right, so it's open?
<nhorning> yeah
<nhorning> I don't have a net connection at home
<nhorning> I'm in korea
<Hobbsee> so, if you sudo killall NetworkManager, iwconfig wifi0 essid <network name>, then run sudo dhclient wifi0, does it get you an address?
<nhorning> i haven't done that
<Hobbsee> i figured.  try it :)
<nhorning> oh
<nhorning> I've done that with everything but the kill all
<nhorning> when I try to connect manually it gives me
<Hobbsee> nm won't let you take over the interface if it's still alive
<nhorning> ok
<Hobbsee> last i checked, anyway
<nhorning> so I have to try it with sudo killa all
<Hobbsee> yep
<nhorning> let me show you what I typed in
<nhorning> sudo ifconfig <interface> down
<nhorning> sudo dhclient -r <interface>
<nhorning> sudo ifconfig <interface> up
<nhorning> sudo iwconfig <interface> essid "ESSID_IN_QUOTES"
<nhorning> sudo iwconfig <interface> mode Managed
<nhorning> sudo dhclient <interface>
<nhorning> I put in wifi0 where it said interface
<nhorning> I thought maybe I should also try it with wlan0
<ibbuntu> it appears that my home folder's 'Open with...' was associated with 'alien' rather than 'Open Folder'. Why did this happen on upgrading to Intrepid?
<Hobbsee> nhorning: iwconfig will tell you which interface it regards as the real one
<Hobbsee> but that should be working
<nhorning> well, it says my wireless card it's self is wlan0
<nhorning> but when I connect through the live cd
<nhorning> and use my network tools to look up my interfaces
<nhorning> only wlan0 has and ip
<nhorning> and wifi0 says "unknown device"
<nhorning> err, unknown interface
<Hobbsee> right, so it's rpobably wlan0
<nhorning> ok, I'm going to try to connect manually with wlan0
<nhorning> network tools is calling that my wireless Interface in both installations
<nhorning> but when I do the lshw -C or whatever
<nhorning> it says my wireless card is wifi0
<Hobbsee> strange
<nhorning> but in hardy it connects
<nhorning> and in ibex it doesn't
<nhorning> so should I try to connect manually using both the wifi0
<nhorning> and the wlan0?
<nhorning> ok
<nhorning> seeing no response, I will go do that.
<JediMaster> hey guys, I've been running intrepid since early alpha and for about the last 10 days or so I can't seem to get VLC to display any video at all, it plays mostly without any errors but just no video
<kane77> hi, is OO.org 3.0 planned for intrepid?
<Tm_T> kane77: backports if nothing else
<kane77> well I just thought, gimp 2.6 appeared just recently in repositories, and OO is released monday so there's still time to make it into intrepid final
<Tm_T> kane77: needs freeze-exception
<JediMaster> hmm, ok fixed that issue, I tried every single video output for vlc and it didn't work, I reset the preferences and video works
<Tm_T> awww
<JediMaster> next thing, I've noticed all video on all players seems to "tear" as if the v-sync wasn't right
<veloc1ty> same with me
<JediMaster> I remember someone saying something about one of the xorg settings needed for the visual affects that was casuing it
<veloc1ty> mplayer doesn't have the problem
<veloc1ty> but all others.. including flash
<JediMaster> I'm getting it on mplayer too
<veloc1ty> mh.. i've installed it after upgrading
<veloc1ty> maybe that's why
<veloc1ty> but mplayer is the only player wich is working proper for me at the moment
<JediMaster> it's all watchable, but in high action scenes they all "tear"
<veloc1ty> jepp
<JediMaster> got a decent graphics card too, a geforce 8800 gtx
<alteregoa> yeah i use those things for folding@home
<JediMaster> with the gpu version?
<JediMaster> me too =)
<JediMaster> not at the moment mind you
<alteregoa> yes
<alteregoa> just needs a bit of tricks
<petererer> i just upgraded to intrepid from hardy. when starting up the system beeps repeatedly...
<veloc1ty> that's the new welcome music :>
<veloc1ty> mh no, i didn't have that.. startup works smooth and quiet
<Stevko> I just learned, that there is already final version of OOo3 (or tomorrow will be officially). Will that be in intrepid?
<petererer> it mentioned something about v86d not being available, so i installed that, but no difference :o
<petererer> hmm, in fact it does it when switching to console... and the console does not appear :(
<Nhorning> you still here hobbs?
<Nhorning> hello?
<Nhorning> hello?
 * Hobbsee suggests using tab completion
<Tm_T> awww
<Nhorning> there you are
<Nhorning> so yeah, it didn't connect
<Nhorning> No DHCPOFFERS recieved
<Hobbsee> darn
<Nhorning> any ideas
<d4t4min3r> anyone having any issues with firefox acting like its full screen
<d4t4min3r> http://www.webbhawk.com/images/site/Screenshot.png
<d4t4min3r> thats a screen shot
<Hobbsee> Nhorning: nope.
<Nhorning> great...
<mroc> hi all.  having some trouble.  after friday's update, when i boot up my laptop, it boots fine, gdm comes up, but the mouse cursor is frozen.  the cursor for the text input login line blinks, but no text appears.  the keyboard works (ctrl-alt-print scrn combo for soft reboot) and when I try to switch to a  virtual terminal (ctrl-alt-f1) i get nothing but a blinking underscore cursor.  so...any ideas?
<Hobbsee> d4t4min3r: hit f11?
<d4t4min3r> i have its not set to full screen
<Nhorning> would it help If I gave you the output?
<Hobbsee> Nhorning: probably not, i've always found it's tended to work, even when i've had to do it by hand.
<d4t4min3r> you can still see the menu
<Hobbsee> d4t4min3r: does that happen on your other apps?
<Nhorning> dhcpd.conf?
<d4t4min3r> just firefox.. but its supper annoying because i cant see my other apps.. i have to hit alt+tab
<d4t4min3r> compiz function to scroll through
<Stevko> Looks like window manager is not running, but it would affect all apps (and alt+tab would not work)
<AnAnt> anyone managed to use the pan0 interface ?
<petererer> hmm, removing usplash stops the beeps
<Hobbsee> Stevko: that's what i was thinking (although the metacity alt-tab should still work)
<Stevko> When I stop my window manager, alt+tab does not work.
<Nhorning> hmmm, maybe I have a 3rd party driver that got black listed in the update...
<mps002> hi everyone, I just tried to upgrade to Intrepid, but I think some of the packages didn't download properly, and now when I start my lappy, I get to login just fine, I login and then all I have is orange background and mouse, can someone help me get this fixed?
<veloc1ty> d4t4min3r, i had that issue with firefox
<veloc1ty> after another update / restart it was gone
<linny> mps002: can you login in failsafe mode /
<d4t4min3r> veloc1ty, interesting
<linny> ?
<d4t4min3r> veloc1ty, im updating now maybe it will be fixed
<mroc> trying not to be impatient.....but i can't login, use the touchpad on my laptop, or see any keyboard input....or ctrl-alt-f1 into a virtual terminal.   any ideas where to start??
<veloc1ty> yeah hopefully :)
<mps002> how do I do that?
<veloc1ty> ws pretty annoying
<mps002> linny: sorry, how do I do that
<veloc1ty> always had to hit f11 twice to get the menus back
<linny> mps002: from the gdm/login screen select the sessions butoon and select it see if you can login and run an update
<Stevko> mroc: not even ctrl+alt+backspace works?
<mroc> ctrl-alt-backspace restarts X, but it brings me to the exact same place.
<mps002> linny: so far successful, thank you very much
<petererer> hmm, beeping gone but still no console :o
<mps002> linny: woops, spoke too soon, now I got the login sound and my normal background, but no file menu or anything of that sort, I'll try terminal mode
<linny> mps002: i must admit i had numourous errors upgrading from hardy so in the end i did a fresh install of ibex and its running fine
<linny> mps002: yea terminal will work
<mps002> linny: just run update-manager -d?
<linny> you allready did that right ?
<linny> mps002:  just apt-get update ,apt-get upgrade and see what is says
<AkariChan> is there a gui based (or frontend) program that can calculate md5sum of a file in ubuntu?
<mps002> linny: thing is, I think I need to redownload the update files
<Myrtti> AkariChan: sure "md5sum"
<Myrtti> oh, frontend
<AkariChan> frontend :)
<linny> well it will still connect it should do you dont need gui for internets
<Myrtti> my brain not function, having the first cuppa coffee today
<mps002> linny: crap, it can't connect, I use a wireless connection
<mps002> linny: when I ran update manager, it said I had six broken packages that need fixin
<linny> hmm youll prolly need to find an ethernet cable some place
<mroc> Stevko: any ideas where to start?
<W8TAH> hi folks - fiddling around again -- doin an inplace upgrade of kubuntu 8.06 (kde) using the instructions online - tell it the kdesudo "adept_manager --dist_upgrade_devel" comand and the process starts and gets as far as the section on preparing for the upgrade adn then it vanishes
<linny> mps002: did you follow is instructions to fix them ?
<W8TAH> tried running from console  -no error messages - -it just stops without any indication of what might be wrong
<Stevko> mroc: not really. First idea was that keybord does not work at all, but as I see it is not so.
<mps002> linny: yeah, I tried, but it didn't work
<Stevko> AkariChan: I believe that some file manager (maybe krusader) can do it.
<mroc> Stevko: keyboard shows no input, but it does function.  i don't really have a place to start.  i've run the update through the recovery kernel boot option but no fix.
<wtgee> Hello...anyone know how to turn off the touchpad while typing?
<mps002> wait, now I'm not sure how to fix the broken packages, do I need to download anything, or shouldn't they be archived? I haven't apt-get cleaned in a long time
<wgrant> wtgee: Aha, excellent. Another willing victim. Wait a sec while I pull up some links.
<nhorning> Fixed!
<nhorning> It's a bug
<nhorning> a kernal bug
<wtgee> wgrant: I guess that's a good thing.... :)
<nhorning> I had to boot with the old kernal
<wgrant> nhorning: The wireless stuff?
<nhorning> yeah
<nhorning> I guess I can reinstall network manager now
<nhorning> I found it in the forums when I looked up
<wgrant> nhorning: I'll triage the bug appropriately.
<nhorning> thankyou
<AkariChan> ah ok thanks
<mroc> anyone else have input?  frozen mouse cursor, no text input, keyboard functional, can't login, no virtual terminal with ctrl-alt-f1
<wgrant> wtgee: Hmm, I just realised that my solution is probably broken as of Friday night. I'll fix it now.
<wtgee> wgrant: No worries, just let me know and I can test.
<nhorning> I looked it up under  "No DHCPOFFERS" recieved
<nhorning> apparently it doesn't effect static IP's or incripted networks
<nhorning> only open networks
<wgrant> wtgee: You're not using amd64, I hope?
<nhorning> dang
<W8TAH> can someone point me to the download location for alternate CD's for 8.10 beta?
<nhorning> now my sound doesn't work
<mroc> found an error message - (EE)  RADEONHD(0) returned 12 Gray levels.  can i force a different driver to see if this fixes the freezing issue? ati x1270
<nhorning> is that an easy issue with pulse?
<wgrant> mroc: Remove xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<mroc> wgrant: ok.  anything else go along with that step
<W8TAH> nm - found it
<wgrant> mroc: Reboot
<mps002> linny: well, thanks for the help, I think I'm just gonna dl the Ibex CD and install again :S
<linny> mps002: im sorry i couldnt help you more mate
<linny> mps002:  and thats what i did and it worked much better
<bpat1182> I'm trying to install 8.10 on my AMD 64 desktop, and when it finishes, (1) it spits out the CD but then immediately pulls it back in and locks the drive so I have to manually retrieve it (i.e. with a paperclip) and (2) it boots up to a point where it says "GRUB _" and the underscore blinks.... how can I fix it?
<wgrant> wtgee: Grab and install http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~fujitsu/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_0.15.2-0ubuntu4+wgrant1_i386.deb. Although it's a new driver, it's only one of the included executables that has been altered.
<wgrant> wtgee: You can then follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#syndaemon
<wgrant> wtgee: Except due to the changes in that package, you don't need to hack around and enable SHMConfig.
<wtgee> wgrant: I should have mentioned I'm on 64bit, can I still use that driver?
<wgrant> wtgee: There's a bug in some client->server X interactions we're trying to sort out that break this on amd64, unfortunately.
<wgrant> We'll hopefully have a fix within a few days, but it's proving rather hard to pin down.
<leachim6> hey
<andresmh> any idea what's wrong with this command?  deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<andresmh> i get deb: command not found
<leachim6> if I download the intrepid beta, can I upgrade to the official release later ?
<jrib> !final | leachim6
<ubottu> leachim6: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<jrib> :)
<leachim6> deb is not a command
<wtgee> wgrant: So I shouldn't  try this, correct?
<leachim6> awesome
<wgrant> jrib: How the heck did you do that in less than a second?
<jrib> wgrant: he asked in #ubuntu and I told him to come here
<wgrant> wtgee: Correct, sorry.
<wgrant> jrib: Ah. That helps.
<bpat1182> I'm trying to install 8.10 on my AMD 64 desktop, and when it finishes, (1) it spits out the CD but then immediately pulls it back in and locks the drive so I have to manually retrieve it (i.e. with a paperclip) and (2) it boots up to a point where it says "GRUB _" and the underscore blinks.... how can I fix it?
<jrib> I mean, I'm telepathic
<wtgee> wgrant: No problem...I will ping you in a day or so to check back.  Thanks.
<edgy> Hi, I am using kubuntu and when I log I need to put the password twice to connect to my wireless network. do you know of this problem?
<leachim6> wgrant, he is just that amazing
<leachim6> did you guys know that rhythmbox can read itunes podcast urls ?
<leachim6> for instance itpc://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=115594899
<jrib> wgrant: I did have a ubottu factoid completion on irssi at one point though
<petererer> hmm, my second screen does not work :(
<petererer> pops up a blank window with the title 'Error'
<wgrant> petererer: Which graphics card?
<leachim6> jrib, wow, that often huh...
<petererer> nvidia
<leachim6> easier than answering the same question 50 bagillion times though
<petererer> hmm, it's gnome-panel that's not working
<petererer> or rather, just the launchers on the panel
<petererer> the menu works, launchers don't
<petererer> once the 'error' window has appeared, no gnome-panel responds
<petererer> ah... 100% cpu :o
<andresmh> i just installed 8.10 on a thinkpad x300, how can start to try to figure out why is it that the mic doesn't work?
<mroc> wgrant: thanks for the help.  removing xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd did get rid of that error but it didn't solve the larger problem of my mouse cursor being frozen and gdm not displaying any typed characters  (and thus i still cannot login).  with the 2.6.24- kernel that's still in the grub list i can get to a virtual terminal but no further with the graphical system.   any help?
<wgrant> mroc: Ensure that you have xserver-xorg-input-all installed.
<andresmh> what should I select: HDA Intel (ALSA mixer),  Analog Devices AD1984A (OSS Mixer)?
<wgrant> andresmh: The former.
<mroc> wgrant: just checked...it wasn't.  that seems odd....would the cleanup from the partial upgrade updating have removed that package?  because friday's update is what caused this issue and it prompted for a partial upgrade during update
<andresmh> what's the difference wgrant
<andresmh> ?
<zx80user> is there a guide anywhere to getting an nvidia card to work on intrepid? I can only use the free software driver at the moment, which is fine for most things, but not games :(
<wgrant> mroc: That's it. Those uploads of mine tripped up so many users. I'm quite pleased.
<mroc> wgrant: haha - well that seems to have fixed the problem for me.  thank you so much for your help.
<wgrant> mroc: We needed to break ABI without a proper ABI bump... so we needed some crafty Conflicts, Breaks and Depends, which would have had apt-get confused for about 3 hours.
<wgrant> This is why one should always check what is going to be removed.
<wgrant> np
<shingoki> My eee has stopped using intel drivers (I think) - compiz is not on, and gl/2D performance is terrible
<shingoki> any idea how to check/turn it back on?
<wgrant> shingoki: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Stevko> zx80user: same "problem" here
<andresmh> i'm trying to get the mic to work. I remember when installing a previous 8.10 alpha skype worked at first try but I am now using the latest 8.10 and I can't seem to make it work
<wgrant> zx80user: How old is your card?
<Stevko> wgrant: I have same problem and my card is quite old
<andresmh> the soundin options in skype are HDA Intel, hdmi, headset and pulse
<shingoki> hm actually there is lots of stuff about "(II) intel(0): I2C" on the end of it
<zx80user> wgrant a few years
<andresmh> HDA intel has two options actually: hw:intel0 and plug,hw:intel,i
<shingoki> underrun on pipe B
<wgrant> Stevko, zx80user: Only the newer two of the four nvidia drivers work with the new X server. nvidia are being very, very slow to update.
<wgrant> andresmh: Try Pulse.
<wgrant> shingoki: That's not abnormal.
<zx80user> ah thanks wgrant, just have to wait then :(
<wgrant> zx80user: Welcome to the magic of proprietary software.
<shingoki> Nothing that looks like a huge error, but it is quite big, I'll paste it in a sec
<Stevko> wgrant: and do you know about some card that does not have these problems?
<shingoki> Ibex still doesn't let me actually output to a second monitor though, which was about the only thing that didn't work perfectly in hardy ;)
<andresmh> pulse didn't work wgrant :(
<wgrant> Stevko: Intel or newer nvidia.
<wgrant> andresmh: No idea. Skype is strange.
<andresmh> what's a better way to test my mic?
<andresmh> i tried the soundrecorder and it didn't seem to work either wgrant
<wgrant> andresmh: Applications->Sound & Video->Sound Recorder.
<wgrant> Hmm, damn.
<wgrant> Looks like you should file a bug.
<zx80user> wgrant I thought we had hopes of a fully free nvidia driver RSN
<Stevko> I had problems with recording anything from mic - until I removed pulseaudio
<shingoki> http://pastebin.com/m69cf8a2f
<andresmh> very strange. i was so excited when i tried the livecd of the previous alpha and soundin had worked out of the box
<wgrant> zx80user: It's coming... but it's a lot of work.
<zx80user> wgrant, I can imagine
<andresmh> on the other hand with this latest release now my Verizon WWAN modem works out of the box :)
<wgrant> shingoki: "#
<wgrant> (EE) intel(0): Cannot support DRI with frame buffer width > 2048."
<andresmh> how do I check what ALSA driver I'm using?
<shingoki> wgrant:  ah this is the stupid virtual thing it set, isn't it?
<wgrant> shingoki: It is.
<andresmh> I found a blog entry reporting this about the thinkpad x300:
<andresmh> Getting sound working was the trickiest part. The 2.6.24 ALSA driver does not support the sound chip. I removed the old sound modules, and then downloaded a recent alsa-driver snapshot.
<orbish1> hello everyone
<wgrant> shingoki: I think it might be able to be worked around with DRI2, but I really don't remember. Until then, you'll have to live with either a big Virtual, or DRI.
<shingoki> wgrant: What's the nice way to get rid of it? It must have done it when I tried to get 1920x1200 on external monitor ;)
<wgrant> shingoki: Open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf, remove the line.
<shingoki> cool
<Stevko> I have this error: "[    2.014411] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-3)". Can I get rid of that (I would not mind removing that uvesafb thing completely)
<shingoki> wgrant: Just the "Virtual" line, or the whole Display Subsection?
<orbish> i have a question that will help me and a few other people out
<andresmh> wgrant: is ALSA driver being used for Audio IN as well as OUT?
<wgrant> andresmh: Yes.
<orbish> i use a kvm switch, it blocks EFID data, so Xorg doesn't play nice with it, is there a way to "freeze" a successful xorg config?
<wgrant> shingoki: If the Display subsection has nothing else in it, kill it.
 * wgrant heads to bed.
<andresmh> wgrant: and where do I find out what version of ALSA driver i have?
<shingoki> wgrant: Thanks for the help :)
<wgrant> shingoki: np
<wgrant> andresmh: I'm too tired to think about that. You'll have to ask someone else.
<wgrant> Night all.
<shingoki> night
<andresmh> wgrant: thanks. good night!
<shingoki> wgrant: That fixed it by the way :)
<wgrant> shingoki: Excellent.
<teoti> Quick most likely easy question
<teoti> How do I install a .ttf font here on izzy?
<teoti> ibex*
<teoti> :P
<orbish> haha umm lemme look around
<teoti> after googling I found this, http://www.wikihow.com/Install-True-Type-Fonts-on-Ubuntu but none of the mentioned directories existed
<teoti> I'm thinking they were moved and locate can't seem to locate them :P
<orbish> of all the help i've given out the past two days, i'm stumped on fonts, typical
<orbish> lemme look around
<Myrtti> teoti: mkdir ~/.fonts
<Myrtti> copy all the fonts you've downloaded there
<Myrtti> ught
<Myrtti> that wikihow is *SO* *WRONG*
<Myrtti> hrhhhrhrhrhrhrhr
<Stevko> I found package: fontmatrix - featureful personal font manager
<teoti> hehe myrtti i figured -.-
<Myrtti> basically having the fonts in .fonts should be enough, though you should update the font cache.
<orbish> any developers on?
<teoti> cool
<andresmh> any tips on how to go about getting my mic work on  Intrepid?
<andresmh> at some point i had tried a livecd and mic had worked out of the box
<teoti> hmm made fonts dir, cleared fonts cache reopened gimp, still no new font :(
<h4wk0> Right my desktop seems to be stable on 8.1
<h4wk0> Lets get my laptop on there :D
<andresmh> now i installed the latest intrepid and my mic is not working
<andresmh> i have an intel 82801H audio card
<andresmh> sound output works fine
<Omar87> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 into my laptop, but unfortunately it didn't recognise eth0.
<Omar87> I'm using my other machine now, which also has Kubuntu 8.10 on it, but it's woking perfectly and has recognised Eth0.
<Omar87> Any help please??
<void^> intel ethernet device?
<Omar87> void^:, I guess, I'm not sure.
<void^> if you installed the beta instead of a daily build it probably has the e1000e driver blacklisted
<Omar87> void^: But when I tried to check the ifconfig from an older version of Kubuntu, the eth0 was recognised and everything was okay.
<Omar87> void^: Or did they disable the e1000e?
<void^> they did.
<Omar87> void^: Uh-huh, that explains everything..
<void^> i suggest you find some other way to update, such as wireless or a pcmcia nic.
<Omar87> void^: Well, I'll see what I can do.
<Omar87> void^: Can I download the updates from the repository into my other machine and transfer them to the old one?
<Omar87> void^: Is that possible?
<Omar87> !flood | sysdoc
<ubottu> sysdoc: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<r00twayne> Wonder if anybody here has any ideas. I am running ubuntu intrepid, connection is wireless broadcom  b43 driver, though i am  experiecing very slow speeds, latency
<veloc1ty> what's the rate @ iwconfig?
<r00twayne> 1mb
<veloc1ty> mh then you should increase it
<r00twayne> tried nothing happens
<veloc1ty> or is the signal quality bad?
<veloc1ty> i have the same broadcom thingy and it works well
<r00twayne> signal good its on the other side of the room
<veloc1ty> how did you increase the rate?
<r00twayne> iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M
<veloc1ty> with sudo?
<veloc1ty> :s
<veloc1ty> sudo iwconfig eth1 rate 24M
<veloc1ty> that works for me
<void^> try adding fixed
<r00twayne> yeahaa  it works,  but i still get packet loss
<veloc1ty> mh...
<veloc1ty> are you running any applications like bittorrent etc?
<veloc1ty> are you a pirate? oO
<veloc1ty> :p
<omar> void^: Do you recommend I install Hardy Heron now, until Ibex comes out?
<r00twayne> like bad packet loss
<r00twayne> nope
<r00twayne>  fresh install of intrepid
<r00twayne> $ ping 192.168.1.1
<r00twayne> PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<r00twayne> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=36.9 ms
<r00twayne> ^C
<r00twayne> --- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
<r00twayne> 3 packets transmitted, 1 received, 66% packet loss, time 2018ms
<r00twayne> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 36.904/36.904/36.904/0.000 ms
<veloc1ty> wow :s
<orbish> haha that's disgusting
<r00twayne> ya
<veloc1ty> i have that when my microwave is turned on
<veloc1ty> is your microwave turned on?
<veloc1ty> :F
<orbish> or an MRI machine in your house?
<r00twayne> works fine with i boot into windows :-S
<veloc1ty> shit :D
<r00twayne> ya what i said
<r00twayne> im outta ideas
<veloc1ty> i guess it worked with hardy?
<r00twayne> dunno didn't try  oh i am running 64bit version, maybe thats the problem?
<veloc1ty> i'm on i368.. and it works well
<veloc1ty> sorry, no idea :)
<r00twayne> ok i'll give tht i try i guess  what version of broadcom do you have?
<orbish> i use wires, otherwise i'd try to help
<orbish> anyone good with xorg in here?
<omar> Guys, I don't know what to do with my connection, the problem is that e1000e is disabled and therefore I won't be able to connect using eth0.
<tab_shift> orbish: what wrong with X ?
<sysdoc> orbish, just ask your question
<DanaG> e1000e has been fixed in the latest daily builds, and in the latest kernel packages.
<orbish> ok i have a kvm switch
<omar> DanaG: So it's not disabled now?
<orbish> which is blocking EFID settings from reaching videocard/xorg
<tab_shift> btw in intrepid pcre.so.0 symlink is missing
<orbish> when i use my kvm, resolutions go wacky, when i plug it in directy, prefection
<neo14515> hello everybody
<orbish> i want to keep my perfect settings, and "freeze" them so i can resume using kvm switch
<omar> neo14515: hello.
<neo14515> I have display touble since I've upgrade my kubuntu to Intrepid
<DanaG> e1000e is not disabled anymore; correct.
<mps002> I'm trying to install from the CD, but even in safe-graphics mode, all I get is weird whitish output on the screen
<neo14515> every 10 sec I have my display whch start blinking
<neo14515> did anyone expience the same trouble ?
<DanaG> You can use one computer to download the new kernel packages (needs linux-image-2.6.27-X-generic, where X is ... lemme' check...)
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 10 03:55:24 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> aah, latest is 7.  You'll need the related linux-image, linux-headers, and linux-restricted-modules packages.
<omar> DanaG: So, how do you suggest I update? Is it possible to download the upate packages from the repository from another machine and then tranferring them to my laptop?
<neo14515> any idea for the display issue ?
<DanaG> Yup.  You can just browse the repo manually.
<tab_shift> orbish: email this issue to this emailid xorg@lists.freedesktop.org
<mps002> and ctl+alt+backspace does nothing to fix the problem
<DanaG> Then put the .deb files on a flash drive, or such.
<veloc1ty> r00twayne, i have
<veloc1ty> 03:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g
<orbish> thank you tab
<neo14515> no ctrl+backspace don't change anything
<omar> DanaG: Great, can you give me a link, please?
<DanaG> Sure.
<neo14515> I thought it was a bug caused by the advanced desktop feature but even when I disable them the proble is still here
<neo14515> I don't think it's a pb related to xorg
<neo14515> because everything was working fine under hardy
<mps002> hey, can anyone help me, I'm having some major installation issues, I can't even get the livecd to startup, checked for defects and it says nothing is wrong with it
<wtgee> mps002: Did you check the md5sum?
<neo14515> did you burn the cd in low speed ?
<omar> DanaG: r u there?
<DanaG> omar: 32-bit, or 64-bit?
<mps002> yeah, the problem is that I get all whitish output on the screen, I can hear the login sound play, but all I see is white
<DanaG> I'm digging it up.
<omar> DanaG: 32-bit.
<DanaG> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-image-generic_2.6.27.7.8_i386.deb
<DanaG> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-headers-generic_2.6.27.7.8_i386.deb
<tab_shift> mps002: can you switch to console VT via ctrl+alt+F2
<orbish> how can i find my xorg release information
<mps002> tab_shift: nope
<tab_shift> orbish: go to system>administration>system logs
<mps002> tab_shift: but let me try again because it seemed to have frozen
<neo14515> Any idea for the display issue ?
<orbish> ty
<wtgee> mps002: Try this...and you won't be able to see anything....Alt-F2 and then "metacity --replace"
<DanaG> There may not be a restricted-modules package for that kernel version, but it should get you to boot and have ethernet, so you can upgrade the rest through console or through safe-mode Xorg.
<mps002> wtgee: ok, hang on
<mps002> maaaaan it takes long to boot from livecd
<wtgee> mps002: If is going slow once you are up, wait a second or two after Alt-F2 just to be sure the dialog box has popped up...again, you won't see it
<mps002> wtgee: I haven't noticed that's done anything, except that a new sound played
<k5ehx> new ubuntu beta desn't recognize my DVD player, USB ATA bridge is 0x05ab 0x0060. lsusb shows the bridge, but the DVD is not detected.
<mps002> so I think it might have done something strange
<linny> any one had vlc problems in ibex ? i get a black screen with sound for the first few minutes of any video ?
<wtgee> mps002: You gave it time to login and all that?  It probably won't work the exact second after you log in
<mps002> wtgee: yeah, I gave it a little while
<neo14515> for the vlc issue try to check what is you video rendering module
<neo14515> you should put xv I think if you are using desktop effect
<mps002> wtgee: is there any way I can just get it installed without having to download the alternate CD?
<linny> neo14515: how would one do that ? in the past vlc has "just worked" thats the good thing avout it imo
<wtgee> mps002: You should be able to select an alternate install right upon booting the cd, at the same place you checked the cd for defects
<DanaG> mplayer > vlc
<mps002> wtgee: tried to use update manager to upgrade, it bonked my lappy, downloaded the CD, and it won't even start properly, just getting really frustrated with the whole thing
<k5ehx> what should I check after lsusb to see whether a DVD is detected? Does it create a device somewhere?
<neo14515> for the display did anyone have an idea of where I can look to diagnose the pb ?
<mps002> wtgee: I'll check
<k5ehx> neo14515: pb?
<wtgee> mps002: It won't be the graphical installer though...I think that option is there on the beta cd.  anyone know if it is for sure?
<mps002> wtgee: I'm not seeing it, unless you mean the OEM install option?
<neo14515> pb=problem
<k5ehx> neo14515: tools | preferences | video | output <- is that what you're looking for?
<neo14515> no for me it's a display problem related to kde4 not vlc
<mps002> wtgee: er, mode
<wtgee> mps002: No, not the OEM.  What CD did yo download, the beta?
<neo14515> it's linny who have troubles with vlc
<mps002> wtgee: yeah, the amd64 desktop iso
<k5ehx> my mistake, neo14515 :-)
<neo14515> no problem
<k5ehx> linny: tools | preferences | video | output <- is that what you're looking for?
<neo14515> and for kde4 any idea of how to diagnose a display issue ?
<wtgee> mps002: And there is no Ctrl-Alt-F1 either once you are in?
<linny> k5ehx: thank atm its set to default what should it be ?
<mps002> jesus, why does this happen EVERY time with Ubuntu, half the time it starts up all crappy white lines and whatnot, and then just BAM, no explanation, it works suddenly
<mps002> I am truly stupified
<mps002> you can't install it and pass a sanity test, the two are mutually exclusive /rantoff/
<k5ehx> linny: I guess you didn't stick silverware into lightsockets as a four year old like I did then? :-)
<k5ehx> linny: mine is set to xvideo
<wtgee> mps002: What is the laptop/vid card?
<omar__> DanaG: Can you please give me the links again? I lost them.
<mps002> wtgee: don't worry about it, it appears to have resolved it self miraculously, thanks for the help though :P
<DanaG> oh
<DanaG> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-image-generic_2.6.27.7.8_i386.deb
<DanaG> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-headers-generic_2.6.27.7.8_i386.deb
<wtgee> mps002: haha...no problem.
<mps002> wtgee: presario v3000, nfore GO! 6150
<linny>  k5ehx: thanks
<omar__> DanaG: how do I install them?
<mps002> a true problem child of the digital world
<DanaG> You can hopefully just boot the system, and double-click the files.
<mps002> by the by, totally dig the new default background
<Nece228> does gnome 2.24 have improved gedit startup time?
<batti5> i need help, x wonth detect my monitor resolution
<DanaG> Though if you're on nvidia, you may have to switch to a console (ctrl-alt-f1) and sudo dpkg -i <path to deb file>
<Nece228> and does gnome 2.24 has improved performance of evince, picture viewer?
<batti5> its an intel 810/15 with a compaq 7500 monitor
<omar__> DanaG: no, not an Nvidia, but when I double-click them it says that either I'm not allowed to open them, or that they are corrupted.
<DanaG> Odd.
<omar__> DanaG: would the terminal be the solution?
<DanaG> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/
<DanaG> You could try a different version.
<DanaG> Oh wait, they don't keep old versions around.  Grr.
<DanaG> Perhaps the download got corrupted?
<orbish> god flash is so buggy
<batti5> my computer detects 1024x768 max i have over 1280x1024
<DanaG> omar__: try downloading with wget instead of with firefox.  wget is a console app.  Even more handy is wget -C   -- to continue downloads that get interrupted.
<orbish> one sec batti
<batti5> i tryed "read-edid" it gives me 1024x768 max, its not true!
<batti5> a reported i bug, at lauchpad about it
<batti5> maybe its the monitor?
<orbish> could be giving faulty edid data
<orbish> have i showed you this link already? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/194760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194760 in xorg-server "EDID fail" [High,Triaged]
<batti5> it would be easy if the computer ask my wath your monitor type.
<neo14515> finally I've solved the problem my self
<orbish> what was it neo
<neo14515> if you have trouble with the display and a blinking screen every 10 sec you have to turn off the randr service
<mps002> what is randr service?
<neo14515> it's a service that detect your screen resolution
<orbish> oh really?
<mps002> intriguing, hoping I don't have to deal with that
<orbish> that might fix my problem too, thanks
<neo14515> you welcome
<orbish> where'd you find it?
<mps002> I wonder if it's meant to be spoken like r-and-r :P
<neo14515> you go to system setting
<neo14515> than advanced
<neo14515> go to service manager
<neo14515> and just stop randr
<orbish> hmm
<orbish> you  using kubuntu?
<neo14515> yes
<neo14515> if you are using ubuntu
<orbish> hmmm
<omar__> DanaG: okay, they are good now, but it says there are some unsatisfiable dependencies,
<neo14515> you have to go to system administratin than services I think
<orbish> services settings, no randr
<orbish> i need to turn that off though, that's for sure
<neo14515> you might check trough console also
<orbish> searching now
<neo14515> I think they're a comand line that can help you disable services
<batti5> i trundit off, now i can manually set it?
<batti5> can you set res trough the konsole?
<neo14515> orbish> I found something for handeling service through console
<batti5> and?
<orbish> link?
<neo14515> it's in french, you don't mind ?
<neo14515> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/systeme/services
<orbish> i can't speak it, but i'll look at it
<neo14515> you'll see it's pretty easy all the command line are given
<neo14515> If you need more help just ask
<orbish>   bah
<batti5> http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fdoc.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fsysteme%2Fservices&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&sl=fr&tl=en
<orbish> randr doesn't appear to be in rc.d or whatever
<mps002> wow, that has to be one of the fastest installs I've ever done
<neo14515> have you tried that : sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<neo14515> and then : sudo sysv-rc-conf --list
<orbish> no randr
<orbish> linux gods hate me!
<orbish> that would have made sense with my problem, i'm trying to stop the autoconfigure or my monitor
<batti5> no randr for me to
<orbish> i'm going through gconf
<neo14515> what kind of trouble do you have orbish ?
<orbish> i have a KVM switch, the EFID data doesn't get tranferred through it
<orbish> so i ahve to hook my monitor up directly to get my resolutions
<orbish> i'm trying to "freeze" a working set up
<batti5> my monitor is connected directly to vid card
<neo14515> sorry but what is a kvm switch and EFID ?
<orbish> batti5 is having problems along the same lines, his efid is returning low resolutions
<orbish> KVM switch allows you to connect multiple computers up to a single monitor, keyboard, mouse
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<W8TAH> im having problems getting the network manager to give me a static ip
<W8TAH> on kubuntu beta
<orbish> EFID data is on your monitor, xorg reads it and sets up your config automatically now, rather than using xorg.conf
<batti5> now wath?
<batti5> cant i disable it?
<orbish> trying to figure that out
<orbish> i even mailed the xorg people about it
<neo14515> why don't you use synergy in stade of a kvm switch ?
<neo14515> you sould have a look : http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<tab_shift> neo14515: synergy requires 2 computers
<orbish> the kvm also lets me use 1 monitor
<orbish> so if i'm working on 3 computers, i can hit a button and instantly be on another one
<neo14515> YES
<orbish> but the new xorg is not happy
<mps002> what does it mean on startup when it says Aperture beyond 4GB?
<neo14515> and on wich port did you kvm is linked to you grapic card ?
<orbish> simple vga cable
<DanaG> omar__: sorry, was AFK for a while.
<DanaG> What dependencies did it say were unsatisfied?
<neo14515> do you have a dbi connexion ?
<orbish> no
<mps002> ok, I have Ibex started up, but now I can't type anything or move the mouse
<DanaG> You may be able to sudo dpkg --force-depends -i <deb file>, and then boot the new kernel, and then fix dependencies later.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and feed it both files at once.
<DanaG> I mean, it'll be -i <file1> <file2>
<neo14515> sorry I meen dvi
<mps002> if I alt+f2, keyboard works fine, but in the normal login, it doesn't work at all (except to alt+f2 or ctl+alt+backspace)
 * h4wk0 wins wifi on 8.10 :D
<batti5> i got i update for x.org back soon?
<batti5>  i got i update for x.org back soon!
<mps002> it also seems that sound is not working
<mps002> I really need help, can't get my keyboard or mouse to work at login screen!
<orbish> hmm
<orbish> you can get to a terminal via ctrl+alt+f2 right?
<mps002> yep
<mps002> and I login there and then alt+f7 and it takes me straight back to graphical login
<orbish> well you're gonna have to edit your xorg.conf file in the f2 terminal
<orbish> let me look for that fix
<orbish> i just saw something with it
<mps002> ok, thanks
<cddrummergo> hello all, upgrade from 8.4 to 8.10 worked exellent...all settings transfered even compiz x4 desktops/cube. Only 1 prob. .conkyrc dissapeared. any ideas?
<orbish> mps, this was a fix offered for a touchpad issue, but sounds like it will help you out
<orbish> go into your xorg.conf
<orbish> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<orbish> comment out all InputDevice sections
<orbish> save it
<orbish> and restart x by going back to the f7 and ctrl/alt/backspace
<orbish> you know how to use nano?
<mps002> there is no section with inputdevice :S
<mps002> yeah
<orbish> k lemme look at mine
 * DanaG goes off for breakfast
<mps002> it's got almost nothing in it except what appear to be diagnostic messages about video
<orbish> yea i'm seeing that in mine
<orbish> which is weird because last time i looked at it i swear it was just mouse/keyboard crap
<mps002> yeah, it is weird, thought it was supposed to be a much more complicated file
<orbish> it was
<mps002> the opening comment is longer than the rest of the file
<orbish> they're moving to autodetection and such
<orbish> which will be great when it's stable
<mps002> well, fabulous, it just autodetected me back into the stoneage :P
<orbish> i'm right there with you, only for my monitor
<mps002> I've been bashing my keyuboard trying to get something to come out
<orbish> it wont recognize my resolutions through a kvm switch, so i have to hook my monitor direct to the computer
<mps002> haha, put our installs together, might have a whole working computer
<orbish> i have a $200 paperweight at the moment
<orbish> progress is a bitch.
<orbish> that should be the slogan for any beta
<mps002> indeed
<orbish> i'm sure there's a way to downgrade xorg, freeze the packages in syamptec, but no one likes moving backwards
<mps002> ugh, well, ctl+alt+delete is working too
<orbish> have you posted it in the intrepid ibex forum?
<mps002> about the only thing my lappy can do now is reboot, it might be bedtime
<mps002> nope, not yet
<orbish> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=346
<orbish> post it before you go to bed
<mps002> was hoping to do that when I was actually using it
<alex_mayorga> anyone having problems installing flash plugin in firefox?
<orbish> i hear ya mps
<cddrummergo> when I run conky from term I get this Conky: can't open '/sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/temp1_input': No such file or directory
<cddrummergo> please check your device or remove this var from Conky
<cddrummergo> Yet .conkyrc is gone from the /home/username/desktop  directory. and cannot be found in disk search..............any ideas?
<orbish> .conkyrc should be directly under your /home/user/
<orbish> as far as hwmon, that sounds like a sensors issue, is lm-sensors installed?
<cddrummergo> it was and was working great, but dissapeared when I upgraded from 8.4 to 8.10......and lm-sensors are installed
<orbish> try doing another sensors-detect
<orbish> ?
<cddrummergo> ah... I found it with Ctrl +H
<cddrummergo> so that means /hwmon directory is changed somehow from prev version ......hmmm
<batti5> im back
<cddrummergo> orbish, that may have worked  ....thanks for pointing me in the right direction,,,,,need reboot to load /etc/modules
<mps002> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5952421#post5952421 and so it was posted...
<alex_mayorga> can somebody help me here to get out of a firefox "install missing pugin" loop for flash?
<leftyfb> alex_mayorga: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<alex_mayorga> looks like flashplugin-nonfree is not symlinking to the correct FF3 folder, can you guide me to manually create thata
<alex_mayorga> I tried this guide http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<alex_mayorga> leftyfb: let me try your command, should I close Firefox before?
<mps002> kabed time
<alex_mayorga> leftyfb: thanks but it didn't help
<hmuller> Is today's daily-live iso broken, I'm not able to get to the partitioning step?
<alex_mayorga> what's the official folder for ubuntu FF3 plugins?
<alex_mayorga> flashplugin-nonfree installs at /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so yet it doesn't seem to "tell" FF3 about it
<andresmh> how can I find what's the latest version of Wubi 8.10 ?
<andresmh> I just googled Wubi 8.10 and I found a link to Wubi-8.10-rev510
<znoG> Wubi 8.04.1 ?
<andresmh> znoG: that's the stable one no? I want to have the latest Wubi Intrepid since my hardware seems better supported on Intrepid
<bardyr> andresmh, any wubi-8.10-* will be the latest if you update it in ubuntu
<andresmh> bardyr: ah I see
<andresmh> it automatically downloads the latest, right?
<leftyfb> what do you think the latest wubi is going to give you?
<leftyfb> it's just an installer
<bardyr> andresmh, no, ubuntu will update it to the latest version
<bardyr> update itself*
<andresmh> bardyr: i see
<andresmh> thanks
<andresmh> for some reason my mic didn't work with Wubi 8.10 but it does with a livecd I downloaded about a month ago.
<hmuller> alex_mayorga: Try this:  http://kb.mozillazine.org/Installation_directory#Linux
<andresmh> i'm not sure how to go about trying to fix that
<leftyfb> andresmh: wubu is not going to affect that
<andresmh> leftyfb: yeah, now i realize it has nothing to do with wubi probably,
<leftyfb> no probably
<hmuller> Anyone tried installing off today's daily-live?
<leftyfb> wubi has nothing to do with ubuntu's hardware compatibility
<andresmh> ok
<andresmh> so how do I go about trying to fix audio input?
<leftyfb> did you run all the updates?
<andresmh> yes
<leftyfb> it could be a known bug with one of the latest kernel updates
<andresmh> the interesting thing is that about a month ago I tried a livecd of Intrepid and it had worked out of the box
<leftyfb> and it was probably running an older kernel
<leftyfb> or something else that changed in one of the latest updates
<andresmh> so it could be either the kernel or the alsa drivers right?
<bardyr> andresmh, go into gnome-mixer and play around
<andresmh> i did play around but couldn't figure it out bardyr
<andresmh> is the sound recorded the best way to test?
<andresmh> what i did is select a different device and then try it out on the sound recorder
<andresmh> nothing would playback
<alex_mayorga> no one else looping when installing flash plugin on Firefox?
<gorgapor> where did the input source options go? they used to be in the volume control applet
<bsnider> they're in the volume control applet
<gorgapor> they don't seem to show up any more
<gorgapor> http://www.blog.arun-prabha.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/volumecontrol.png
<gorgapor> i have no options tab, like in this picture
<bsnider> click preferences and check those options
<gorgapor> nothing in preferences seems to give me those tabs. could it just be my system setup instead of the distro upgrade?
<bsnider> i suppose you might have screwed up the upgrade
<bsnider> you need to have alsa-libs match the alsa drivers in the kernel
<gorgapor> i'm using pulse, would that make a difference?
<bsnider> no
<bsnider> pulse uses alsa to talk to the hardware
<bsnider> what kernel are you running?
<gorgapor> 2.6.27-7-generic
<bsnider> sound card?
<gorgapor> laptop intel card
<gorgapor> not sure how to look up more specific info
<gorgapor> (thanks for helping out, btw)
<gorgapor> the reason i'm messing with this stuff is because my microphone won't work with skype
<matjan_work> hi, i'd like to do a clean install of intrepid beta on my thinkpad t61... does anyone know of any issues that might make the installation troublesome?
<alex_mayorga> gorgapor: in a terminal lspci | grep udio
<gorgapor> 1 sec
<bsnider> did you do an upgrade from hardy or a clean install?
<orbish> matjan you may have some problems with special keys like scrolling features built in to the laptop
<gorgapor> clean install
<gorgapor> from the beta disc
<rmn> google calendar for lightning - anyone got it working with 0.9 in intrepid?
<gorgapor>  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<gorgapor> it's on a thinkpad laptop
<gorgapor> matjan, i just installed the intrepid beta on a thinkpad sl500, and it went rather well, although i'm having issues with my microphone
<gorgapor> matjan, the sleep/hibernate, mouse, touchpad, and wireless networking all worked without a hitch
<matjan_work> orbish, ahh... i see, not the biggest of problems...
<orbish> it's buggy though matjan
<matjan_work> orbish, you mean, the beta in general?
<gorgapor> sorry, i got logged off, bsnider, you were helping me with my sound issues?
<gorgapor> i have an intel chipset graphics card, and i have the package xserver-xorg-video-intel installed, but i don't have 3d acceleration. how do i make the system "use" this driver instead of the mesa drivers?
<morpholology> are you on ubuntu gorg?
<morpholology> ah yes *reads*
<bsnider> gorgapor, intel does use mesa for 3d acceleration
<morpholology> I have an intel chip in my own laptop and it works fine, apart from being crappy
<gorgapor> okay i'm confused, i thought mesa was a software library?
<gorgapor> i do have "direct rendering: yes"
<bsnider> gorgapor, it is. there is no hardware acceleration on linux without the nvidia driver
<bsnider> in y our case, direct rendering means software rendering
<gorgapor> but it's an intel chipset, not an nvidia one.
<bsnider> exactly. so you don't have hardware accelerated 3d
<crdlb> what?
<gorgapor> ok thanks
<crdlb> mesa includes DRI as well as providing a libGL
<crdlb> so the intel driver _is_ hardware-accelerated
<bsnider> no it isn't
<crdlb> there's just less hardware to accelerate
<bsnider> when it starts using gem, then it will be
<gorgapor> ok, better question, why does compiz not work? when i run it, it does this:  Checking for Xgl: not present.
<gorgapor> Detected PCI ID for VGA:
<gorgapor> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<gorgapor> Trying again with indirect rendering:
<gorgapor> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
<gorgapor> Checking for non power of two support: present.
<gorgapor> Checking for Composite extension: present.
<gorgapor> Comparing resolution (2560x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Failed.
<crdlb> gem isn't required for basic 3d acceleration
<gorgapor> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<crdlb> gorgapor: don't paste in the channel, please
<gorgapor> ah sorry
<gorgapor> didn't realize it was so many lines
<crdlb> gorgapor: it won't work because your resolution is too high
<bsnider> crdlb, gem is required for hardware acceleration
<crdlb> bsnider: no, it's not, where did you get that?
<crdlb> gorgapor: what intel GPU do you have?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that reminds me...  new compiz git == all the plugins I use now build again.  Cool.
<unlink> i'm using ubuntu 8.10, and when i hit alt-f2 and type a directory name, it doesn't bring up the directory in nautilus (like it used to)
<gorgapor> crdlb, no clue, it's the integrated graphics in my thinkpad sl500
<bertodsera> Hi! I have a problem with pulseaudio http://paste.ubuntu.com/56746/
<crdlb> the newest model (the i965 aka X3000 and up) supports at least 4096
<crdlb> but everything before that is only 2048
<gorgapor> glxinfo shows intel mobile 4 chipset
<Plz> unlink: as I said in #ubuntu, it`s a common problem.
<bertodsera> It started after I tried a number of "receipts" for pairing my Bluetooth headset
<derekS> is there a reason that codecs aren't working on my intrepid install anymore?
<bertodsera> as a result now I cannot access skype prefences (the audio devices tab) anymore. It simply hangs
<crdlb> gorgapor: what's the exact line from 'lspci | grep -i vga'
<unlink> Plz: do you have a link to lp or know of a workaround?
<gorgapor>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Plz> unlink: No, sorry.
<unlink> aight
<Plz> But I know lots of peoples got the same problem.
<Plz> and it looks like it`s random.
<Plz> Someone get archivehandler up.
<gorgapor> bertodsera, i'm having almost the exact same problem
<Plz> others get other programs.
<bertodsera> well... at least I'm not alone :)
<gorgapor> bertodsera, i got pulse audio to detect my microphone, but skype won't
<unlink> in 8.10, i get a blank framebuffer on startup with vga=791
<bertodsera> my skype DOES detect the mike... after a lot of fighting. But it warks awfully bad (the mike). It always did, even under XP, so I thought I'd have a go at the motorola headest
<bertodsera> that works nice. But It turned out to be a *very* bad idea
<bertodsera> anyway... my original problem was that the back slot is taken by the 5.1 system. It took a while to guess that I should have choosen "pulse" for the output and the call, and "Intel:0" for the mike
<Hotbird> what's the communication problem with dbus in kubuntu intrepid with amarok & dragonplayer & juk?
<DanaG> Is that like the answer to life, the universe, and everything... where we don't know the question?
<aguitel> anyone use chipset realtek rtl8180 ?
<Hotbird> DanaG: oh good...
<bertodsera> One question: I read here and there that pulseaudio now allows setting independent volumes for apps. This is exactly what I'd need, so that I can make sure that skype rings louder than rythmbox
<bertodsera> but how can one use that?
<_Zeus_> bertodsera: um, you can adjust the stream volums
<_Zeus_> *volume in pavucontrol
<_Zeus_> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6+svn20080426-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 49 kB, installed size 248 kB
<bertodsera> thanks :)
<bertodsera> It's pure gold :)
<_Zeus_> what?
<_Zeus_> pulse?
<Hotbird> it seems like  no one cares about this bug in kubuntu..no answers anywhere...
<_Zeus_> what bug?
<DanaG> Hence my HHGTG reference...
<DanaG> =þ
<Hotbird> _Zeus_: dbus communication problem when launching amarok or juk or dragonplayer
<_Zeus_> want to let us know the bug?
<Hotbird> _Zeus_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5930477#post5930477
<joumetal> aguitel: are you having problem with rtl8180?
<aguitel> joumetal, how load this chipset in intrepid ?
<ElVirolo> hi everyone
<DanaG> If I plug in my USB RTL8187 card... I get a major kernel bug.
<DanaG> Anything using wifi networking subsystem will just hang, and become unkillable.
<ElVirolo> i tried uprgading to beta to test it, but grub gives me a "file not found" error when i try to boot... I used the default menu.lst, is it broken?
<DanaG> I tried to killall -9 firefox... and 'killall' hung.
<DanaG> I then tried to killall -9 killall... and I couldn't kill the "killall" process. =þ
<ElVirolo> ?
<unlink> pidgin is really slow for me for some reason, like switching tabs in the conversation window
<_Zeus_> unlink: what do you mean by slow?
<_Zeus_> just delayed?
<unlink> (my load is ~.5)
<_Zeus_> .5 what?  50% cpu?
<unlink> like, i hit ctrl-tab, and it takes about a second or two to actually switch the tab in the UI
<Tm_T> loads less than 10 are measured in babies department
<_Zeus_> what happens if you switch with your mouse?
<unlink> no, my system load is about .5
<unlink> unlink@haruhi:~$ uptime
<unlink>  14:36:40 up 38 min,  3 users,  load average: 0.67, 0.41, 0.41
<unlink> same
<_Zeus_> could you use top, maybe?
<unlink> dragging tabs around is fine
<_Zeus_> hyuh
<_Zeus_> mouse is fine, keyboard is slow
<joumetal> aguitel: bug 157519 looks promising. there are some other rlt8180 bugs in launchpad too.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 157519 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Ubunty 7.10 total crash with D-Link DWL-610 when trying to use WEP key" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157519
<unlink> yeah, X momentarily pegs the CPU
<_Zeus_> huh
<_Zeus_> no idea, could you try maybe doing the same thing in firefox?
<_Zeus_> same keys
<unlink> firefox is fine
<_Zeus_> with ctrl+tab?
<unlink> but switching with my mouse is just as slow as ctrl-tab
<_Zeus_> oh
<_Zeus_> huh, i assume you have tried restarting x
<joumetal> DanaG: that could be wep problem.
<DanaG> My kernel oops?  Nope, it's immediately upon pluggin in the device.
<unlink> yeah this is a problem which persists X restarts
<unlink> and only affects pidgin
<unlink> and only when the window is maximized, in fact
<unlink> and not when it's resized to 99% of the screen size
<_Zeus_> anyone have the problem in PuTTY where the letters are invisible?
<_Zeus_> they stay the cursor color after you enter them
<AkariChan> is that a password field?
<_Zeus_> nope
<_Zeus_> just normal typing
<_Zeus_> it's not consistent, either
<AkariChan> perhaps you can check the terminal type?
<AkariChan> vt100, etc?
<_Zeus_> I can hit Ctrl+L for redraw, and that fixes if
<_Zeus_> s/if/it
<_Zeus_> worked fine in pre-intrepid
<_Zeus_> I was in hardy, it worked
<_Zeus_> intstalled a6, didn't work
<_Zeus_> downgraded to hardy, worked
<_Zeus_> upgraded to b1, didn't work
<AkariChan> actually, i noticed that in intrepid, sometimes the screen doesn't get updated properly after i isntalled the nvidia glx
<_Zeus_> would that explain why ctrl+l fixes it?
<_Zeus_> doesn't happen in gnome-terminal
<AkariChan> ctrl+l is a force-refresh
<_Zeus_> right, but that's a ssh-level refresh
<AkariChan> hm, may not be your case then
<_Zeus_> not a monitor refresh
<orbish> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<alex_mayorga> orbish: having problems with it?
<alex_mayorga> I'm stuck in a loop of "Install Missing Plugins..."
<mroc> i'm trying to share my internet connection and it says it's not managed...this is a newer development.  how can i correct this?
<MXII4> Aperture beyond 4GB. Ignoring. (I only have 2GB of RAM, it is an AMD64 system)
<MXII4> ??
<bertodsera> is there a way for me to list the devices alsa knows from the command line?
<DanaG> aplay -l (lowercase L)
<DanaG> or try with capital L.  I don't remember which way does what.
<bertodsera> it worked, thanks :) I suppose this http://www.sharpee.com/wordpress/?p=36 is still valid for 8.10, is it?
<DanaG> Heh, the old laptop with an S3 Savage doesn't need an xorg.conf file at all.
<DanaG> In fact... it doesn't have one.  I removed it.
<DanaG> All my touchpad settings are now in a hal FDI file.
<MXII4> Aperture beyond 4GB. Ignoring. (I only have 2GB of RAM, it is an AMD64 system)
<fdsfds> what will be the kde version shipped with kubuntu 8.10?
<void^> MXII4: does it make anything not work?
<bsnider> fdsfds, 4.1
<void^> i was under the impression agp aperture stuff didn't matter with pci-e, but i might be wrong.
<fdsfds> and where can i find a list of wireless chips supported?
<bsnider> fdsfds, i have no idea, but it would be a good idea to just boot the livecd to check
<MXII4> Well, what can I do to fix that error?
<bsnider> fdsfds, what wifi chip do you have?
<fdsfds> kubuntu 8.10 has a livecd already?
<fdsfds> bsnider: broadcom ;/
<TheInfinity> fdsfds: of course.
<bsnider> you can boot today's build. the drivers in the kernel aren't likely to change a lot over the next couple of weeks
<fdsfds> let me see if i can find the livecd to download
<bsnider> fdsfds, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<fdsfds> great... thanks
<fdsfds> i have no luck with opensuse 11.0... that damn broadcom is evil ;/
<alex_mayorga> fdsfds, wireless for broadcom is broken for me on intrepid too
<bsnider> you could buy an expresscard and replace the broadcom with it
<fdsfds> but i have it on a notebook... i guess it is not that easy to replace it...
<alex_mayorga> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/124159
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124159 in linux "Broadcom bcm43xx Wireless driver regression in gutsy" [High,Confirmed]
<alex_mayorga> still valid on Intrepid
<bertodsera> fdsfds: an external USB th8ng may well solve it
<bertodsera> I finally resolved to drop my card and use an ASUS key, it worked like a breeze
<alex_mayorga> broadcom used to work decently on Feisty, but went downhill from there
<fdsfds> alex_mayorga: are you aware of any distribution that handles broadcom chips well?
<JDahl> how do you configure vpn connections from network-manager?  In the 'Configure VPN' menu,  the 'add' button is inactive.  Do I need to install additional packages?
<alex_mayorga> not sure, being exclusively on Ubuntu for a while
<bardyr> JDahl, install network-manager-vpnc
<bardyr> JDahl, and install network-manager-pptp/openvpn depending on what vpn you want to use
<fbond> Hi, I'm seeing networking issues with 8.10 on my HP MiniNote.
<fbond> wireless with b43, but I saw the same problems with the proprietary driver.
<bardyr> fbond, define networking issues
<fbond> bardyr: Sure thing.
<fbond> This is a funny one, though.
<fbond> I open HTTP connetions and everything appears normal, but the response never finishes.
<fbond> I traced it with wireshark.
<fbond> Looks like one of the response packets got dropped and never got resent.
<fbond> I don't know t
<bertodsera> One suggestion... when entering passwords, it would *really* help if one could know whether he is typing in Russian or in Latin
<fbond> TCP well enough to know how the resend works...
<fbond> I'm wondering if it is a problem with the card's firmware...
<bertodsera> can we have a small flag signalling things like those? There is a small applet up right, but it's quite evidently broken
<fbond> b43 warns that the firmware is out of date...
<fbond> (in dmesg)
<bardyr> fbond, try updating the firmware, if it works post a bug, else try ndiswrapper, it usually works best with broadcome cards
<JDahl> bardyr, thanks.  I probably only need then vpnc client
<fbond> bardyr: I was using b43 from wireless-compat on Hardy, it worked much better...
<fdsfds> alex_mayorga: "Marking invalid for linux-source-2.6.22, which is no longer present (in gutsy and beyond)." means the bug or the card is no longer present?
<void^> sounds like linux-source-2.6.22 is no longer present
<fbond> bardyr: I'm actually seeing what appear to be the same issues on my wired interface, actually...
<alex_mayorga> fdsfds is still broken on 2.6.27-7 but I don't know how to change that in launchpad :(
<mroc> how can i configure my wired card to have a static ip?  network manager lists wired network as "unmanaged"
<bardyr> mroc, gnome-network-admin
<bertodsera> Network problem. Things started to go much better when I toild Samba that Vista uses another charset. Now I can connect from Vista to my box, yet I cannot seem to be able to do the opposite (http://paste.ubuntu.com/56780/ ) This is what I get both from surfing the windows network AND from trying a direct connect to server. A full disk is set as "available to all" on Vista. The laptop's name...
<bertodsera> ...is in cyrillic, though...
<fdsfds> :(
<mroc> bardyr: i don't seem to have that installed.  is that expected?  (i'm installing it now)
<steve__> hi, upgraded yesterday from hardy, and gnome seems to be broken, getting a ton of dependency errors with apt-get install -f............. is this to be expected right now?
<mroc> bardyr: thank you!
<bsnider> steve__, no
<DJones> I've got an Intrepid install which has just installed a number of updates, its got almost to the end and seems to have crashed, its gone through removing libx264-7 and xserver-xorg-video-psb and is processing triggers for libc6 followed by ldconfig deferred processing taking place and its been stuck at that point for 20 minutes with no disk activity, does anybody know if this is typical and whether I can just restart safely or anything to check whet
<linny>  DJones: mine did that i just rbooted and ran updates again and it seems to be fine ,im no linux pro mind you but it seems to be running ok now
<DJones> linny: Thanks, I think another laptop of mine did the same thing, but just thought I'd double check
<orbish> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bertodsera> I can't seem to apply permissions to the enclosed files in a  dir from Nautilus... If I navigate into the dir I can apply the permission to all of them as a multiple select
<bertodsera> but If I select the dir as such it own't take away the write lock
<orbish> anyone notice flash install doesn't pop up in firefox anymore?
<Cycom> it did for me, at least the first time
<orbish> oh, i'm 64 bit
<orbish> i can't get decent flash going
<orbish> getting desperate
<linny> orbish: i folloed a tut for mine 1 sec ill find it
<linny> http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/2008/05/install-adobe-flash-player-10-on-ubuntu-using-nspluginwrapper.html
<orbish> i just used that
<orbish> it was laggy and crashing on me :(
<linny> i did that but with flash 9 and it worked on my hardy pc
<orbish> should i resort to utlimatix, i feel defeated
<orbish> i'll retry it
<DanaG> Odd.. my flash works well... or rather, as well as can be expected.
<Myrtti> orbish: don't try ultamatix, baby kittens will cry if you do
<orbish> i didn't lol
<orbish> but, linny, the blog you forwarded me to
<orbish> i used it, it's doing the same crap
<orbish> tell me if you can use google maps > streetview and move 360
<orbish> freezes up my browser for like 5 seconds
<orbish> maybe i should go back to 32bit
<alex_mayorga> orbish, did the "install missing plugin..." help you out
<linny> orbish: i can try now im afraid im on ibex 32 atm
<albuntu> hi to all
<orbish> oh hold up linny
<albuntu> a problem with my wlan here. i cant connect with it. i can connect only with eth0
<linny> orbish: wsup ?
<orbish> the install missing plugin popped down, i told it to install, didn't give me any indication what it was installing or if it was successful
<orbish> but flash is working as it was before, it works, but it's buggy/laggy/freezes firefox/greys out
<orbish> penguin swf really makes no mention of 64bit
<orbish> this was my first time using the 64 bit, so it's probably not an intrepid issue, but a 64bit issue
<alex_mayorga> orbish, it should ask you for your password if it ever does something
<orbish> yea, it didn't
<orbish> i'll take defeat on that one for now
<albuntu_> after updating today my wlan isnt working. ifconfig wlan0 up and down is ok. but i cant connect with wlan. i am with eth0 now
<albuntu_> anyone any idea ?
<orbish> i don't use wireless
<orbish> do you use encryption? that might have been thrown off
<albuntu_> orbish : no encryption
<albuntu_> it was working before updating
<albuntu_> the strange thing is that i have a widget that tells me there is connection to the wlan but when i try to connect i cant connect
<orbish> hmm... that's all i could think of, like i said, i don't use wireless
<orbish> eh, i wouldn't really trust a widget
<orbish> you can't ping the router?
<albuntu_> nope
<sorush20> how to do I get the key for the interpid kubuntu repository?
<sorush20> It not there automatically
<orbish> if i'm the only one responding, we're in trouble
<orbish> sorush20, from what i understand, there isn't a kubuntu repository, only repositories based on distribution versions
<sorush20> well from what I understand too there should be automatica addition of the gpg keys
<sorush20> but I know what you men
<outbri> orbish: there are a few others here, but I don't know any more than you do ;)
<sorush20> so this is the key
<sorush20> 40976EAF437D05B5
<sorush20> how the hell do I get it
<orbish> oh damn, i'm not sure man
<alex_mayorga> anyone with flash not currently installed that can help me confirm the installer is not working
<sorush20> well lets stat with google and I get the message I have to apt-get install kpgp
<sorush20> tghen we run it
<sorush20> the lock Icon
<sorush20> nice
<outbri> you can try running one of these: # gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY   or   # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<outbri> oh, nvm
<alex_mayorga> what's the "right way" to install flashplugin-nonfree?
<outbri> alex_mayorga: usually through synaptic, but that isn't working for you?
<orbish> 64bit or 32bit
<alex_mayorga> outbri: tried sudo aptitude install with little success
<alex_mayorga> 32 bit here
<sorush20> gpg
<orbish> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<orbish> download tar.gz, extract
<outbri> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree doesn't work?
<orbish> ./flash installer or whatever
<united_pot_smoke> hi... i'm using interpid and now i want to install vlc media player... but how
<alex_mayorga> outbri: does work, yet flash content won't show on FF3 nor in about:plugins
<outbri> alex_mayorga: oh, hmm
<alex_mayorga> outbri: I get in a loop of "Install Missing Plugins..." > "Package 'flashplugin-nonfree' is already installed" >"Install Missing Plugins..." and so on
<outbri> united_pot_smoke: sudo apt-get install vlc in the terminal or search for vlc in synaptic
<united_pot_smoke> ok... lets try
<outbri> alex_mayorga: try installing libflash-mozplugin
<united_pot_smoke> i install it before, but when i want to use it, nothing happen.. :(
<outbri> alex_mayorga: I currently have gnash and mozilla-plugin-gnash installed, I don't know if they're doing anything or not
<mifritscher> hi
<outbri> united_pot_smoke: what do you get when you try running vlc in the terminal?
<Plz> For flash, install Showckwave Flash 10.0 r12
<Plz> All other media content, VLC Multimedia Plug-in Version 0.9.3
<sorush20> i'm unable to run kgpg
<sorush20> why is that?
<sorush20> I click on it but nothing happens
<alex_mayorga> I'm clean of gnash and I believe libflash-mozplugin is now deprecated isn't it?
<tovella> Plz: what about gnash? ...is it still not working well?
<Plz> tovella: what gnash?
<Plz> All I know is that my flashplugin is working very very good.
<sorush20> gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 40976EAF437D05B5 gpg: requesting key 437D05B5 from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<Plz> 0 problems with it.
<sorush20> why is this happening ?
<tovella> Plz: the free open flash player.
<united_pot_smoke> 1st i go to software sources and add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/ubuntu intrepid main", then i reload and go to terminal and type "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<sorush20> and then i have to wait a few minuts for nothing to happen
<Plz> tovella: No idea about it.
<Plz> If I was you I would have used Adobe`s plugin.
<Plz> Works perfectly.
<alex_mayorga> Plz: yet is not open source
<Plz> why does it need to be opensource?
<united_pot_smoke> but when i type "sudo apt-get install vlc" again it said " 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<united_pot_smoke> "
<Plz> Does all your programs and plugins need to be opensource? even if the free commercial software/plugin is better?
<Plz> alex_mayorga: Learn to use the program/plugin that fills your needs best.
<Plz> It`s just stupidity to not do so.
<Plz> in my eyes.
<alex_mayorga> Plz: the thing it's just not working, so I'm exploring my options
<alex_mayorga> !flashplayer-mozilla
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Plz> alex: the flashplug is working 100% here.
<alex_mayorga> what's flashplayer-mozilla?
<tovella> Plz: i use some closed source programs, but i prefer open-source ones because when bugs are realized, they typically are fixed much sooner...then again, there's sometimes the opportunity for me to fix them (or find a decent workaround) myself.
<alex_mayorga> Plz: I know it works 1000% everywhere but here :D
<void^> Plz is just lucky
<Plz> void^: Well, no idea... all I know it`s working very good here.
<sorush20> gpg: keyserver timed out gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<Plz> Works better than in windows to, because of linux run much better on my laptop.
<orbish> i hate adobe
<Plz> What plugin do you guys/girls use for playing of webtv and such then?
<Plz> orbish: because?
<Plz> orbish: ....because there is no native linux version of Photoshop yet? lol
<orbish> think about it, half the pages out there have flash content, and half the computers sold now, more than half are 64bit
<orbish> i can get by with gimp, illustrator would be a better port
<Plz> I don`t see the problem with Adobe.
<bertodsera> hmmm #wine appears to invinte only. Is there any public place to make wine-related questions?
<Chousuke> try #winehq
<bertodsera> tnx :)
<Plz> My problem is Microsoft Media Player content on webtv`s and such.
<Plz> I can play them in vlc plugin, but not play/stop etc.
<alex_mayorga> people suffering from flash pains please jump in #firefox at irc.mozilla.org I'm getting some help, but it seems indeed as an Intrepid bugger IMHO
<myk_robinson> hey. Running a laptop with Intel 3945abg wireless, need help getting it to run. Any advice I can see my network, but cannot connect. It worked fine on the live cd
<myk_robinson> but now that its installed, i am using a cable
<veloc1ty> myk_robinson, have you checked if the driver is activated?
<myk_robinson> how so? let me check lswh -C network and see what it reports, but what do you recommend?
<veloc1ty> just check system system control, hardware drivers
<veloc1ty> if it's checked there as a third party driver
<myk_robinson> mind you, I normally use KDE, so a bit of hand holding may be needed
<pen> can I upgrade via cd?
<veloc1ty> and if it's activated
<veloc1ty> i have to go to bed shortly ;(
<myk_robinson> no proporietary driver is use. That what is also said in 8.04 Kubuntu hen i had it working using the compat-wireless drivers
<pen> like normal installation cd?
<myk_robinson> looks like the iwl3945 driver is active according to lshw in the terminal
<bunnyto> hi , is this channel for what?
<bunnyto> oh
<bunnyto> may i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 ?
<pen> hi
<pen> I have a questio
<myk_robinson> gonna give it a reboot and see what happens for my wifi, brb
<pen> question
<pen> can I upgrade to 8.10 via cd?
<pen> not by alternative cd
<bertodsera> one question: In Nautilus I see a "Folder sharing" option that looks win-style. Is this samba related or what?
<alex_mayorga> !libnss3.so
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libnss3.so
<pen> can I upgrade to 8.10 via cd?
<bertodsera> pen: I don't know. I made a clean install on a dead XP box
<pen> oh
<pen> anyone know?
<orbish> pen
<orbish> you might be able to edit your sources.list to only look at the cd-rom, and then update/dist-upgrade
<pen> orbish, maybe
<ConstantineXVI> what's the easiest way to remove all the kernels and headers that aren't the latest version?
<tvakah> I've got a segfault in network-manager-openvpn, I see that upstream seems to have fixed it towards the end of september, what should I do, wait, or file a bug?
<tvakah> Oct 12 18:00:57 raidho kernel: [ 5010.697357] nm-openvpn-serv[17049]: segfault at 0 ip 08049dfd sp bf873040 error 4 in nm-openvpn-service[8048000+5000]
<tvakah> Oct 12 18:00:57 raidho NetworkManager: <WARN>  vpn_service_watch_cb(): VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn' died with signal 11
<tvakah> ConstantineXVI, not sure what the ordained way of doing that is, but I just go into aptitude, search for all packages containing last version, and mark them for purge; I'm sure synaptic/adept/whatever-other-fluffy-frontend-you-use can also mirror that process
<tvakah> ConstantineXVI, after booted up into the new kernel of course
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<elvirolo> has anyone had problems with flash?
<alex_mayorga> how can I reinstall libnss3-1d without reinstalling almost every program?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: sudo aptitude reinstall libnss3-1d ?
<bsnider> hey RAOF what's up?
<Alex_Gaynor> I'm having a strange problem with my WiFi, if I boot up with the wifi on, on my laptop, it works fine, but if it's off when I boot up, and than I turn it on, no networks will show up
<Alex_Gaynor> and I can't connect to anything
<RAOF> Someone accidentally sync'd nouveau from debian experimental ;)
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-05
<stapel> how do i change the theme back to the default?
<coz_> stapel, default gtk theme?
<Jeruvy> well finally got a dvd to play....really poorly :)
<coz_> system/preferences/appearance   customize
<coz_> Jeruvy,  I was about to ask about that myself  what did you do?
<coz_> Jeruvy,  because it refuses to play here disabling the dvd rom
<stapel> coz_: Like on a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<Jeruvy> I installed the medibuntu packages, and ubuntu-restricted-extras, so now both totem and vlc play, but ton of video and audio artifacting thats just crap.
<coz_> stapel,  I believe that is the clearlooks theme
<coz_> Jeruvy,  damn
<stapel> coz_: for UNR?
<coz_> oh
<coz_> stapel,  no  I havent run UNR  for a while now
<coz_> sorry I dont know
<coz_> stapel,  right click desktop  or click one of the links in the side bars?
 * Jeruvy is going to try some other dvd's for giggles
<stapel> coz_: right click does nothing
<NoelJB> coz_, the constrain thing is an open bug
<coz_> stapel, mm   let me check
<stapel> coz_: which links in the sidebar?
<coz_> NoelJB,  ah thanks i was wondering about that  :)
<stapel> coz_: thanx
<nick125> Anyone here notice that the battery OSD is a bit......off?
<NoelJB> coz_, come to think of it, I could ask Amaranth about it ...
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Summary? :)
<stapel> is there a UNR specific room?
<coz_> stapel,  isnt there a Preferences button on the left  panel?
<NoelJB> Amaranth, if coz_ and I are talking about the same thing?  bug 82654
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 82654 in compiz "Windows can be positioned with title bar below gnome-panel" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82654
<coz_> stapel,  my guess is if you click Preferences you will get to appearance dialog
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Oh, notice Fix Committed :)
<coz_> cool
<stapel> coz_: No...UNR layout changed a bit...there is only a left panel now...and system takes you to preferences
<NoelJB> yes on 9/28.  but not released :-)
<Amaranth> We had to change the way constrain worked before we could turn it back on
<coz_> stapel,  ah ok then systems it is :)
<Amaranth> So now upstream constrain is ignored when using the window menu's move option or moving with alt-click and resize is also constrained
<stapel> ok...I've got appearance open...how do I get back to default theme?
<Amaranth> So that combined with the change made in the packaging will fix the bug
<coz_> stapel,  not sure as I said I dont have UNR installed but there should a dialog for changing themes
<NoelJB> Amaranth, any idea when that will go to Fix Released?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: It's not Fix Released because I'm hoping we'll have an 0.8.4 release soonish and we can just use that instead of another git snapshot
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Before RC? :)
<stapel> coz_: customize...
<NoelJB> Amaranth, so [Any Day | Real Soon] Now
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Yeah
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Either a couple days after an upstream 0.8.4 release or some time before RC, whichever happens first :)
<coz_> Amaranth,  0.8.4 still up for tomorrow?
<Amaranth> coz_: That was just me being hopeful
<NoelJB> Amaranth, someone really should flesh out the bio at wikipedia :-p
<coz_> Amaranth,  :)   oh then I went for it as well  :)
<Amaranth> coz_: We've got all the pieces in place except for a review of the one more fix we want to get in
<Amaranth> coz_: Once that gets reviewed and committed we just need someone to do it
<coz_> Amaranth,  ok cool  I will ask again in the channel
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Feel free :)
<NoelJB> LOL
<coz_> Amaranth,  ok cool  :)
<indicava> so I updated my karmic install several times since the beta release and still no new login screen :( how come, screenshots on the web show for a clean karmic beta install
<DanaG> anyway, I fixed all my stuff, and now it does boot rather decently quickly.
<Amaranth> coz_: btw, Constrain Y disabling itself is because the person who changed the default option didn't know how compiz worked well at the time so set a gconf system default for that option
<coz_> Amaranth,  oh!  ok  ..well I expected issues with beta  so it comes as no surprise :)
<coz_> although icons missing under Place is a bit weird :)
<coz_> Places
<Amaranth> by design
<coz_> oh!
<coz_> Amaranth,  why was that?
<Amaranth> You mean the last 3 items, right?
<coz_> yep
<ArkoldThos> anyone here lost the sound while upgrading?
<Amaranth> Menu items that aren't objects have no menu items
<Amaranth> coz_: you'll notice menu and button items gone from almost everywhere
<coz_> Amaranth,  ok  interesting...why the change    this time around?
<Amaranth> s/items/icons/
<NoelJB> coz_, upstream (gnome) did/wanted it.  they think it is cleaner
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/
<Amaranth> coz_: was an upstream usability decision, too many icons makes the UI look cluttered
<NoelJB> there is a bug report on it somewhere, but I don't have it handy.
<DanaG> hmm, I've done a restore-from-backup-onto-new-partition.
<coz_> ok  I guess I can used to this arrangment then :)
<Jeruvy> well dvd playback is very mixed.  Some play reasonbly ok, most play poorly and some are just garbage playback.  This must be due to libdvdcss2 since uncompressed/unencrypted movies play fine.
<indicava> I get the new login screen background, but the user chooser is still the one from the alpha release so is the bottom panel, why is that?
<roffe>  I really like the new wallpaper that changes every 30(?) minutes. Does anyone know what will be the official wallpaper?
<NoelJB> roffe, huh?  my wallpaper doesn't change.
<ArkoldThos> sound doesn't work and im unable to open system settings (kubuntu)
<roffe> NoelJB, the one with stars and pictures of the earth etc
<NoelJB> roffe, screensaver or desktop background?
<roffe> desktop background
<NoelJB> roffe, I just have this sort of yellow brown one that came out recently.
<roffe> I think it came with the beta
<ArkoldThos> DAMN konsole is getting frozen using autocomplete
<roffe> Perhaps you haven't downloaded the latest files
<NoelJB> roffe, I have.  Is there something you've added to cause them to switch/rotate?
<roffe> NoelJB, If I haven't completely forgot about it, I don't think I've done anything but update Ubuntu. Has anyone else got the wallpaper that changes?
<Ian_Corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/402050
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402050 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client-applet crashed with IOError in _open()" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Ian_Corne> wtf is that spammer..
<Jeruvy> roffe: no, whats the package?
<LjL> Ian_Corne: ?
<NoelJB> roffe, Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<roffe> NoelJB, Ubuntu. Perhaps I have downloaded the wallpapers then :)
<Amaranth> NoelJB: It's the space wallpaper
<NoelJB> roffe, do you have wallpaper-tray installed?
<roffe> It's a really neat(IMO) that changes about every 30 minutes. Now that I think about it I think I got quite many new wallpapers including this
<Amaranth> NoelJB: It's actually a series of wallpapers that change over time
<Volkodav1> is there a way to transfer all accounts and settings from for thunderd-3.0 from jaunty to karmic without entering all the stuff again ?
<DanaG> roffe: ah yeah, the xml file wallpaper... it tells Gnome how often to change the images, and how to fade them.
<Volkodav1> I guess copy all profile and folders ?
<Amaranth> roffe: Does it change smoothly for you? For me it just suddenly switches from one to the other (it used to fade)
<roffe> Amaranth, As far as I can remember it has only switched instantly. Fading would be preferable, though
<NoelJB> Amaranth, what package?  I saw drapes and wallpaper-tray, but neither of those is what you seem to be mentioning.
<Amaranth> NoelJB: It actually ships with the screensavers, it's the same images as the Cosmos screensaver
<Amaranth> NoelJB: but you should have it either way
<NoelJB> How do I enable it?  Not sure if I want it, but curious, now.
<Amaranth> NoelJB: You should see a picture of space in the list of backgrounds in appearance properties
<NoelJB> Amaranth, yes.  but it isn't intuitive that selecting it would lead to a rotating background :-)
<Amaranth> NoelJB: It does have a little arrow under it
<NoelJB> Amaranth, no it does not.  but now that you mention it, I see that it has an outline indicating that there are multiple things there.
<yang_> Hey, can somebody help me with a dns issue?
<RPG_Master> So, anymore info about the flash issue?
<NoelJB> it looks like a slight fanned card deck.
<Amaranth> RPG_Master: You mean where did my clicks go?
<NoelJB> ah, the arrow appears when it is selected.
<Amaranth> NoelJB: the arrow appears after you select it
<RPG_Master> Amaranth: yeah
<NoelJB> Amaranth, interesting.  I could see doing something like that for myself, but with my own images.
<Amaranth> RPG_Master: Just that it only affects some flash (streaming videos, mostly) and happens with every WM instead of just compiz
<RPG_Master> Amaranth:  Like, you can watch a youtube video but you can't pause it
<RPG_Master> right?
<Amaranth> right
<mercutio22> help, I am reveiving a video call in empathy but I see no way to answer that an d end the ringing!! hehehehe
<Amaranth> Oh, and it doesn't matter if you use nspluginwrapper or not, it still happens
<mercutio22> what the heck
<RPG_Master> Whats weird is flash works perfect Epiphany :/
<RPG_Master> *in
<RPG_Master> I am actually starting to like Epiphany :)
<coz_> ok I officially dont like the lack of icons  :)
<RPG_Master> but there are a few Firefox add-ons I kinda miss....
<RPG_Master> Ubiquity, Read It Later... actually thats it :P
<RPG_Master> Anyone else here using Epiphany?
<RPG_Master> Its quiet nice now that its using Webkit :)
<thiebaude> RPG_Master, it didn't work for me
<RPG_Master> Epiphany?
<thiebaude> RPG_Master, yea, i set it up, but couln't connect to irc
<RPG_Master> Wait, how do you connect to IRC through a web browser?
<RPG_Master> :(
<RPG_Master> and he leaves me....
<Ian_Corne> :)
<test34> RPG_Master, http://java.freenode.net/ is one way
<virtuald> so... what am i missing that alerts me when someone sends me an message through empathy?
<zmjjmz> ANyone else here use 9.10 beta on a dell mini 9?
<RPG_Master> I am afraid of trying Gnome-shell :|
<RPG_Master> I am afraid it'll mess up something :/
<gorgonzola> hello. does anyone know where to report bugs against packages in kubuntu ppas?
<RPG_Master> Is it safe to try?
<RPG_Master> gorgonizer: Launchpad maybe :/
<RPG_Master> I am not sure
<BUGabundo> not always
<RPG_Master> I don't file bugs often :P
<BUGabundo> not all teams have a BTS on LP
<BUGabundo> sometimes you just have to contact dev
<BUGabundo> in case of Kubuntu packages
<Amaranth> gorgonzola: If it's the official kubuntu ppa just file bugs against the ubuntu packages but make sure you mention the package version
<RPG_Master> Ah, sorry.
<BUGabundo> just file against regutlar kubuntu
<BUGabundo> and state version and PPA used
<eternal_p> evening all..anyone have any idea why my ubuntu-desktop is being held back on my updates ?
<zmjjmz> anyone here use 9.10 with dell mini 9?
<BUGabundo> or what ever Amaranth said
<BUGabundo> I hate beeing lagged :\
<chris_> is there any way to get amarok to work in 9.1?
<Volkodav1> will deluge ppa work for Karmic ?
<Volkodav1> it is not listed there yet
<eternal_p> volkodav1: I'm using it, just put in jaunty
<Volkodav1> ok
<chris_> does anyone have amarok working?
<ArkoldThos> chris_, the dependencies aren't yet upgraded
<ArkoldThos> just wait for tomorrow and update the package list, then upgrade
<Volkodav1> exaile is almost the same thing in gtk
<ArkoldThos> but exaile goes crazy with 40k songs xd
<Amaranth> chris_: Try again tomorrow evening (UTC)
<Amaranth> ArkoldThos: Actually the packaging was just broken
<Dai> exaile is the reason we have the saying "those that do not understand amarok are doomed to repeat it poorly.  in python."  okay, so we don't actually have that saying, but it's true.
<Amaranth> banshee ftw
 * DanaG uses quodlibet.
<Dai> mpd ftw :)
<DanaG> The only thing I don't like about it, is that it spams notifications on track change.
<Amaranth> Banshee: Proving amarok developers don't know how to use sqlite since 2008.
<DanaG> And notify-osd gets backlogged way too easily.
<Dai> Amaranth: amarok doesn't use sqlite anymore though
<ArkoldThos> i liked hwen amarok used mysql server
<Amaranth> Dai: That was the point
<ArkoldThos> and amarok doensn't use sqlite anymore :p, they moved just to mysql lite or smth
<Dai> ArkoldThos: they do use a mysql server, if you so choose
<Amaranth> They claim sqlite is too slow
<Dai> you haven't used it recently, i'm guessing
<ArkoldThos> dai, what amarok we are talking about, 1.4 or 2?
<Dai> ArkoldThos: 2
<ArkoldThos> :O!
<Amaranth> Meanwhile banshee has been demo'ed with 1,000,000 entries and a filter/search time of a couple seconds
<chris_> Amaranth: ok thanks, how do you know something is happening tomorrow though? just curious i dont know how all of this works
<ArkoldThos> they summit new packages on x day
<Amaranth> chris_: Tomorrow Kubuntu developers will be back at work and notice :)
<Dai> as of post-2.1 development, external mysql has been available, as of 2.2 proper, you can actually do it with the GUI :)
<ArkoldThos> not sure about ubuntu dev cycle :o or how they do
<gorgonizer> chris_: I managed to build my own version of Amarok 2.2 for AMD64 from the sources :)
<Amaranth> ubuntu development nearly grinds to a halt on the weekends
<Dai> ArkoldThos: if you haven't checked out amarok due to 2.x being horrible, 2.2 might change your mind, it brings back most of what made amarok great (and in better form), and the interface is finally user-configurable.
<Amaranth> Dai: So it's really more of a "build your own music player" toolbox
<ArkoldThos> nope
<ArkoldThos> im using amarok 2 since beta
<damagu> Can anyone tell what "Not available in the current data" means in relation to the app store?
<ArkoldThos> Dai, plus i traslated all weekly announcements of amarok 2 :p
<Amaranth> damagu: Need more context. Where do you see this?
<damagu> Amaranth: when I try to install stuff using the app store.
<Amaranth> "stuff"?
<RPG_Master_> :O
<RPG_Master_> Gnome-shell is trippy :D
<Dai> Amaranth: sort of.  you can get rid of that terrible middle panel, stack panels, move the player bar around...  it's still not *perfect*, but it's a whole lot better than 2.0 or 2.1.  oh, and they've fixed most of the bugs in collectionmanager, which is why i quit using it - it actually *deleted* some of my music when trying to arrange it with 2.1 >:(
<Amaranth> damagu: Oh, that just means the details of the package aren't available
<damagu> Amaranth: just about anything. I just installed Karmic and my touchpad isn't working properly so I tried to install synaptic touchpad. Also the drivers for my gpu.
 * RPG_Master_ is running gnome-shell right now
<NoelJB> RPG_Master, and?
 * Amaranth hates RPG_Master_ now
<damagu> Amaranth: so does that mean I can still install stuff that displays the message?
<Amaranth> damagu: As far as I can tell looking at the code
<NoelJB> DanaG, "Notify-osd gets backlogged way too easily" and loses messages?
<DanaG> no, but it makes them useless.
<RPG_Master_> Amaranth: :O why :(
<damagu> I'm running it on my Macbook Pro 3,1
<DanaG> Skip 8 tracks, and it will take 3 or 5 minutes before you see the notification for what track you ended on.
<Amaranth> DanaG: Bug in the app
<damagu> got wireless OOTB. Touchpad is not responsive to changes in the touchpad settings
<NoelJB> RPG_Master, Amaranth is the compiz author!
<RPG_Master_> O_O
<DanaG> At least it was fine with notification-daemon.... they stacked all at once, and then disappeared all at once.
<RPG_Master_> REALLY!?!?
<RPG_Master_> O_O
<damagu> No hardware drivers display in system > admin > hardware drivers window
<damagu> is that normal?
<Amaranth> DanaG: When they create a notification they're supposed to hold on to a handle for it and when they want to show a new one see if that one still exists and update it instead
<NoelJB> RPG_Master, and Gnome (Shell) is locking compiz out of the future, and compiz doesn't really have the resources to create a 3rd desktop shell (KDE, Gnome, CompizDE).
<damagu> Also, is UbuntuOne not working yet?
<Amaranth> RPG_Master_: I'm the ubuntu maintainer for compiz, not the primary author :P
<Amaranth> Although I've written a couple of plugins too
<RPG_Master_> Amaranth: Oh, still pretty awesome :P
<RPG_Master_> Amaranth: So I can imagine your pretty angry at the gnome dudes?
<damagu> Amaranth: wow! Thanks for doing what you do then. Compiz is fantastic
<Amaranth> RPG_Master_: Yes and no
<Amaranth> The guys working on it are pretty cool but I completely disagree with them :P
<TDJACR> Amaranth: have you tried arch?
<RPG_Master_> :P
<RPG_Master_> Amaranth: So why can't you port compiz to Gnome 3.0?
<Amaranth> TDJACR: Don't see the point
<Amaranth> RPG_Master_: Because gnome-shell replaces metacity _and_ gnome-panel
<damagu> Amaranth: are hardware drivers meant to display in the system > admin > hardware drivers window? And what does it mean if there are none displaying?
<TDJACR> Amaranth: It's nice.
<RPG_Master_> Amaranth: So there will be no way to use a different WM while still using Gnome?
<TDJACR> Amaranth: That's a dumb gnome decision
<Amaranth> damagu: First thought would be it means your card is too new for us to recognize
<Amaranth> RPG_Master_: right
<RPG_Master_> :(
<RPG_Master_> >:(
<Amaranth> Not without dropping down to gnome-panel
<NoelJB> RPG_Master, it is like a model T.  you can have any window manager you want, as long as it is Gnome Shell.
<Amaranth> Which means the desktop as it exists today
<RPG_Master_> They darn well better port all the best parts of Compiz into Gnome 3.0 then >:(
<Amaranth> No, not really
<Amaranth> Even as a composited blingfest metacity is still the Cheerios of WMs
<damagu> Can someone tell me if it is normal to not have system updates appearing after install? Usually when I install Ubuntu I immediately see updates are required. However, I have never installed a beta version before.
<RPG_Master_> I am talking about the nice usability parts of compiz
<NoelJB> Amaranth, missing that analogy.
<Amaranth> damagu: It sounds like your sources.list is set to only look on the CD
<NoelJB> is cheerios a good thing?  I, personally, find them kind of bland, and don't eat them.
<RPG_Master_> I want frosted flakes :(
<damagu> Amaranth: nah it's a macbook pro 3,1 I had drivers for it in Intrepid
<damagu> Amaranth: oh I'll have a look.
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Metacity is the "Boring window manager for the adult in you. Many window managers are like Marshmallow Froot Loops; Metacity is like Cheerios."
<NoelJB> RPG_Master, LOL Raisin Bran, with Fruit Loops or something silly/sillier every once in a while.  But I switch Window Managers less often than cereal.
<NoelJB> Amaranth, ok, so it was a reference to Metacity being boring and bland (Cheerios).
<drs305> damagu: There have been some problems with update-manager. You can try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" to check for new packages.
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Right
<Amaranth> NoelJB: And gnome-shell continues that tradition, just scaled up to what would be considered bland for composited bling
<NoelJB> Amaranth, does it do 3D?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: No
<Amaranth> NoelJB: it does open/close/minimize animations and a combination of scale and expo
<RPG_Master_> So nicer then Metacity but not quiet "Pimp" like Compiz? :P
<Amaranth> NoelJB: And that's it
<NoelJB> Amaranth, Ah, so perfect for nouveau ;-)
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Oh, I thought you meant the 3D compiz effect
<damagu> Amaranth: I've got Important security updates and recommended updates checked in the sources preferences
<Amaranth> NoelJB: gnome-shell _requires_ 3D
<NoelJB> Amaranth, I meant like the desktop cube.
<Amaranth> NoelJB: It seems to have higher requirements than even compiz
<RPG_Master_> Amaranth: Thats not good :(
<Amaranth> And since gnome-shell is the panel too guess what happens when you have no 3D support?
<RPG_Master_> No DE :(
<Amaranth> RPG_Master_: More like the current DE
<RPG_Master_> Oh
<Amaranth> plain gnome-panel and metacity
<damagu> Amaranth: I just checked the Pre-released updates and it's sitting stalled on 24 out of 38 updates and then gave this error:
<Amaranth> But only because distributors will do it
<RPG_Master_> I am starting to feel kinda sad :(
<Amaranth> GNOME themselves say you need 3D to use it and if you don't have it try XFCE instead
<NoelJB> RPG_Master, well, you're the one running it right now ... how do you like it?
<NoelJB> Amaranth, so you either need a Mack truck or a tricycle?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Not getting that reference
<RPG_Master_> NoelJB: For being Alpha its pretty nice, I  just want more key shortcuts and window shadows
<RPG_Master_> I want to alt-tab :(
<Amaranth> RPG_Master_: The activities sidebar doesn't annoy you?
<NoelJB> Amaranth, massive heavy requirements (Mack Truck/Gnome Shell) or a relatively light and featureless toy (tricycle/XFCE)
<Amaranth> alt-tab is coming but not per-window
<Amaranth> gnome-shell is doing alt-tab like OS X, per application
<Xgates> Theme changing for Gnome is this going to happen under one GUI interface or several? What I mean is I don't see anything for a user to change the login display
<damagu> Amaranth: error: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release.gpg
<Amaranth> Xgates: That's because you can't change the login display
<RPG_Master_> Amaranth: Kinda until I found out you can open the panel with the Windows Key
<TDJACR> When is GNOME 3 expected?
<TDJACR> And btrfs?
<Amaranth> TDJACR: 6 months or so
<NoelJB> TDJACR, Ubuntu 10.10
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Still undecided
<Xgates> Amaranth: when did this happen? Is that a Ubuntu thing or Gnome thing?
<NoelJB> Amaranth, as in maybe earlier, or not at all?
<Xgates> I thought you could always change your login screen and wallpaper...
<NoelJB> I was hoping for preview in 10.4, but figured that 10.10 was safe for possibly deployment.
<Amaranth> Xgates: GNOME thing, in other distros it has been true for at least 18 months but we held on to an old version of GDM until now
<ryguy> Im on the karmic live cd and when I click "Install ubuntu 9.10" on my desktop, It goes through the installation steps just fine but when it goes to actually install ubuntu, the install program crashes
<hggdh> gnome3 is still very unstable, and a lot of gnome apps are still to be converted
<RPG_Master_> Amaranth: Well, we've turned this into a interview with Amaranth channel :P
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Maybe not at all, wrt gnome-shell
<damagu> Can someone tell me what date 9.10 is to be released?
<NoelJB> Amaranth, what is Gnome 3 without Gnome-shell?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: all the apps
<RPG_Master_> damagu: I think the 29th
<Xgates> Amaranth: oh so this version of Gnome should allow it? But Ubuntu is using an older version of GDM that won't allow?
<Xgates> why do that?
<NoelJB> Amaranth, OK, so still some benefit.
<Amaranth> Xgates: Other way around
<Amaranth> Xgates: We used to use an old version of GDM that allowed it, we finally upgraded
<damagu> drs305: I tried running update and upgrade and it is stalled on 58%
<Xgates> oh the new version of GDM doesn't allow changes? That seems odd that Gnome would do that...
<drs305> damagu: On the update part?
<TDJACR> Will it use GTK 3?
<Amaranth> Xgates: There is no configuration you can make anyway except for changing the wallpaper, the colors, and whether or not to use the user list
<damagu> drs305: actually it then gave me a bunch of errors like this:
<damagu> W: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-proposed/universe/i18n/Translation-en_AU.bz2  Cannot initiate the connection to au.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:388:30bc:cafe::beef). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:388:30bc:cafe::beef 80]
<NoelJB> hggdh, I don't know when you got here, but the discussion was a bit about Gnome Shell and the current situation that they won't play with Compiz.
<Amaranth> damagu: You have no internet connection on this machine?
<Amaranth> damagu: Either that or au.archive.ubuntu.com is dead
<damagu> Amaranth: I'm using the machine to chat with you right now
<Xgates> Amaranth: ok so you're saying to can make some changes? If so where from? GUI or by hand?
<hggdh> NoelJB: thanks -- I just started to pay attention to +1 now ;-)
<Xgates> saying to/you.....
<ryguy> can anyone help me out?
<Amaranth> Xgates: sudo -u gdm dbus-launch gconf-editor
<Amaranth> Xgates: have fun ;)
<RPG_Master_> Amaranth: Ya think we all need to jump ship and find a new DE like XCFE or KDE?
<Amaranth> damagu: In Software Sources change the Download from line
<damagu> Amaranth: do you know how I can check on the au.archive.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> RPG_Master_: Dunno
<ryguy> Hello?
<NoelJB> hggdh, by the way, I had a very scary thing happen with evolution.  I imported all of my contacts (that was cool), but when I rebooted and looked again the next day, they were ALL GONE.  I will blow away the .evo and .bogo directories, and reimport everything from scratch, but that's a bit nervous making!
<damagu> Amaranth: what should I change it to?
<Amaranth> damagu: If you choose other it has a button to figure out the best (fastest) mirror automatically
<Amaranth> damagu: Which in your case should also find one inside AU so you don't have to worry about bandwidth caps
<damagu> Amaranth: sorry I just changed it to "Main Server"
<damagu> Amaranth: it seems to be working ok
<drs305> damagu: You also have the option of selecting Best Server because the mains are likely to be very busy.
<hggdh> NoelJB: this is indeed weird. Please run from the terminal with 'env CAMEL_DEBUG=all evolution > evo.log 2>&1'
<Amaranth> damagu: It'll probably be a bit slow
<NoelJB> hggdh, now or after I reimport?
<Xgates> Amaranth: ok so Ubuntu isn't going to allow or make a way for users to make their own changes from a simple GUI? Like under Preference - Appearance and adding in a feature there for users to do it from?
<hggdh> NoelJB: then we might be able to find something.
<damagu> Amaranth: once it's sorted I will change it to my ISP's unmetered sources
<Amaranth> Xgates: Nope because this is probably all going to change in lucid anyway
<hggdh> NoelJB: you could try now to see if an error is being reported there. Just do not upload the log, it may contain private data
<damagu> Amaranth: the updates appear to be downloading now though. Thanks for that.
<virtuald> firefox 3.5 is opening http://cve.mitre.org/data/downloads/allcans.html and chewing up gigs of ram
<virtuald> wonderful
<damagu> Amaranth: is there a way for me to notify the Australian mirror that it's down?
<Amaranth> virtuald: Why would you open that? :)
<Amaranth> damagu: I don't know who to tell
<virtuald> there are rumors on the intertubes about an ssh vulnerability in the wild
<Xgates> sheesh haven't even got Karmic out the door and already underway for a new version LOL
<BUGabundo> Xgates: the world never stops
<Amaranth> damagu: It's mirror.aarnet.edu.au if you know who that is
<tra421> I must be missing something - with gdmsetup not giving an option to disable the start-up drumroll, where to look in 9.10(beta)?
<virtuald> and i had a hard time finding the cves
<Amaranth> tra421: sudo -u gdm dbus-launch gconf-editor
<Amaranth> tra421: I have no idea where in there it is, if it is even in there
<tra421> surely i'm not the only one here who believes their computer should be quiet unless spoken to? :P
<Xgates> What every 6 months a new version? hehe
<Amaranth> tra421: it's an accessibility thing, the sound mean you can login now (for blind people)
<tra421> Amaranth: I understand the sound by default choice, but not the lack of 'TURN THIS OFF IMMEDIATELY' button in the preferences somewhere ;)
<pwnguin> Xgates: my assumption is that by naming it during crunch time, everyone's too busy to argue about the name
<maco> i think sound settings leat you turn it off though
<Amaranth> tra421: There are no settings at all for gdm
<tra421> maco: not unless I overlooked it seven times... I shall check again!
<Amaranth> maco: No, that's only for your login, not the gdm sound
<maco> ohok
<tra421> Amaranth: or so it seems
<maco> ooo
<Amaranth> maco: But that gives an idea on where to look in gconf-editor
<maco> *shrug* havent used gnome in a while. dunno what's changed
<tra421> I understand why it is (with the whole new GDM thing going on), but I do hope that's one thing planned to be fixed before rc :)
<Amaranth> tra421: Nope
<tra421> Amaranth: I fear the flood of complaints already :(
<Amaranth> tra421: eh
<perlsyntax> Can you use apt-get on ubuntu 9.10 to update or not?
<maco> yeah sure
<BUGabundo> hey maco
<damagu> Amaranth: that seems to have sorted out the problem with no drivers displaying in the hardware drivers window. Thanks
<perlsyntax> cool thanks Amaranth
<tra421> Amaranth: i'm assuming a relative minority of users will end up complaining about it if it's not in some easy dialog somewhere - but i've been wrong in the past (like when I thought the firefox 3 pre-retail inclusion in 8.04 would not be considered a big deal)
<damagu> Hey do any of you guys know of a good news hub for free software?
<arielCo> Hello, while upgrading to karmic I got a segfault installing "libc6". The whole process aborted, tried to du "sudo dpkg --configure -a", but nothing happened
<Amaranth> eep
<arielCo> If I try to issue the last command manually, it segfaults on me
<Amaranth> arielCo: Does every other command segfault too?
<arielCo> Amaranth, yes, "eep" covers it
<damagu> Tuxmachines looked alright but the editor recently posted a boycott ubuntu opinion piece and I'd rather not go there anymore
<Amaranth> arielCo: You know what libc6 is, right? :)
<arielCo> Amaranth: ls does
<arielCo> Amaranth: pretty much the every system call
<Amaranth> arielCo: ls is a bash built-in
<Amaranth> (meaning already running with a working libc6)
<Amaranth> arielCo: try apt-get update
<arielCo> well, an already opened bash session issues the segfaults
<Amaranth> arielCo: That's because dpkg isn't a built-in bash command :P
<tra421> /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/settings-manager-plugins/sound/active is promising
<arielCo> segfault
<Amaranth> arielCo: Your system is hosed
<alankila> what CPU was it?
<Amaranth> arielCo: You can't even chroot in from a LiveCD to fix that one
<arielCo> nice, don't know how the hell it happened. Maybe the installer should tell me when it's actually going to upgrade
 * alankila had totally hosed system when trying to upgrade one AMD Duron -based system once
<tra421> wouldn't make a lot of sense if the gdm sound was a user-specific setting though *burp*
<arielCo> so, it's a fresh install for me?
<alankila> the CPU doesn't support SSE but the libc6-i686 package or something such did. Kaboom.
<BUGabundo> NoelJB: linux kernel  2.6.32-rc3 has been released
<Amaranth> tra421: How could it be user specific? That doesn't even make sense
<tra421> Amaranth: indeed :)
<arielCo> @alankila: mine's i386 (Core 2 Duo), but methinks it was because it started installing while I was running stuff
<tra421> Amaranth: hence my hopes and dreams crashing down a second ago
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, which repos?  for jaunty or karmic?
<BUGabundo> linus :D
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, oh, so lucid, then  :-)
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> http://is.gd/3WnFv
<arielCo> waah, I'm SO filing a wishlist bug in LP when I'm back!
<Amaranth> arielCo: It wasn't because you were doing stuff while it was upgrading
<tra421> alright, i'm just going to empty the .ogg file it directs to :(
<arielCo> how would I go about gathering info for the forensics?
<Amaranth> arielCo: It was an incredibly rare "kill your system" bug in dpkg
<Amaranth> arielCo: I don't even know, if you can survive until tomorrow (don't turn the computer off or do anything to it) you could ask one of the other developers
<alankila> arielCo: ok. That's not it then.
<tra421> I see why that made you eep :)
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, when it comes out, i'm going to have to carefully test some things.  We had to work around a bug in 2.6.31, and I believe that the fix will not be a problem when the kernel works again, but I'll need to test modem manager carefully.
<Amaranth> arielCo: tomorrow being in about 8 hours
<arielCo> developer = names? Yes, I can live without my machine. Pidgin's still up but I don't know if I can do anything useful with it.
<arielCo> pretty much nothing runs
<arielCo> @amaranth: I'm going out for the night - can you post some names so I can tell them of my predicament?
<Amaranth> arielCo: mvo will want to know, I'm sure
<arielCo>  I've read that name before
<Amaranth> Well, he wrote software-center
<arielCo> okay, when I see him tomorrow I'll ask him
<Amaranth> and apt, iirc :P
<tra431> well then, getting rid of the .ogg symlink seems to 'fix' it :)
<tra431> ugly but painless
<arielCo> gone now - wish me luck getting in getting some useful info out of this. I'll burn a Karmic CD tomorrow at the office.
<Amaranth> tra431: You also could have blanked out the gconf key pointing to it..
<richardcavell> How's the beta going, folks?  Is it more bugfree than the alphas?
<tra431> Amaranth: that does actually sound like a better idea in retrospect :)
<Amaranth> richardcavell: Well one guy just completely broke his system doing the upgrade (needs a full reinstall)
<richardcavell> okay
<hulio_> Is anyone else having issues reporting bugs @ Launchpad?
 * arielCo waves at richardcavell :(
<arielCo> gone now
<Amaranth> hulio_: Did you read the wiki page it sends you to?
<richardcavell> arielCo: sorry to hear that
<hulio_> Amaranth, yes it says something is wrong with their server.
<tra431> the upgrade was a bit bumpy for me as well, with that apparmor invalid structure thingie - but nothing as bad as the poor segfault guy, luckily
<virtuald> yay my firefox survived and didn't eat all my swap, and it was even usable!
<Amaranth> hulio_: Ok, not what I thought it was
<virtuald> even though it ate 1300MB swap
<Amaranth> hulio_: Well launchpad is hosted in the same datacenter as releases.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com so... slow
<arielCo> @richardcavell: well, at least my config|profile|.*/ are still there
<omac> I got problems when booting ubuntu karmic koala beta 1.
 * arielCo leaves
<omac> I have a Sony 4GB USB thumb drive.
<richardcavell> well at least I can say that Karmic ought to be much better than Jaunty for hardware compatibility
<richardcavell> On my MacBook, it's way better
<richardcavell> video in particular
<tra431> to be honest, karmic has been more crashprone than the other betas i've used in the past (all but 9.04)
<tra431> but at the same time it's still so much nicer than 9.04 somehow :)
<iflema> the best ever here
<omac> I used the usb startup disk creator.  I got past the language menu and entered on the try without installing.  I got an ubuntu icon in the middle for a while(xsplash?) and then it consoled me with a i/o bug on fd0 and another one about /dev/sr0.
<hulio_> exit
<hulio_> exit
<omac> the previous jaunty iso worked with no issues.
<omac> I booted off the usb drive on different boxes with the jaunty 9.04 no issues, but karmic beta seems to hang with a bug about fd0 and /dev/sr0.
<Volkodav1> This POS Software center hardly works - can not find apps in repos
<tra431> oh dear - I just tried to aplay a file without permission - that sound sure woke me up :)
<Volkodav1> apt-cache search does
<tra431> i'm just glad it's not called a store anymore :)
<omac> I tried removing the jaunty partition which made the usb drive empty.  Then went back to the usb startup disk creator.  It created/formatted the new partition so quickly that I'm thinking it did a quick format instead of a thorough low-level format.  Then it installed the karmic beta image on the thumb drive.  Same results, when I boot it gives me the fd0 I/O errors and /dev/sr0 errors after pressing the xsplash icon is displayed for a while.
<MTecknology> This is interesting..  1939 root      20   0  438m  31m 6212 S   15  1.6   7:38.66 Xorg
<Amaranth> Volkodav1: It'll only find the stuff gnome-app-install would fine
<Amaranth> s/fine/find/
<Amaranth> Volkodav1: Anything without a GUI still needs synaptic for now
<tra431> also happy all those repos are enabled by default these days. the software center would look a bit sad without
<xguru> what is the repo from launchpad on updates for kubuntu 9.10
<ysf> I'm trying to install (a fresh, vom alternate cd) koala - but everytime he configures the upstart service he reboots. when i launched the recovery mode i could dpkg --configure the remaining packages but it always reboots after upstart. do you have a hint what i can do to continue the install?
<virtuald> what's the url to the iso?
<virtuald> have you tried the dailies?
<ysf> its the 32bit one, mom
<virtuald> i'm not your mom
<ysf> http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/ubuntu-cdimage/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-beta-alternate-i386.iso
<ysf> :)
<roffe> I don't want to be politically correct, but it feels a bit strange they chose USA to be the center of one of the space pictures
<virtuald> Yeah it should be africa
<iflema> m
<ysf> I did not try the dailies if you mean a daily build of the iso, just the one above
<NoelJB> why not siberia or mongolia?  then no one can complain.
<tra431> not siberia! grr
<iflema> aus
<virtuald> ysf: Ok iso testing is in #ubuntu-testing
<ysf> k thx
<tra431> I wrote 21 random bash scripts for others today - I deserve a fancy beer.
<iflema> what about a cola?
<tra431> if they'd make a fancy cola, I'd go for that
<iflema> ya can get ubuntu cola...
<iflema> not sure if theres a connection
<tra431> there is not :)
<iflema> true
<tra431> not unless Canonical bought that company in the last few months
<iflema> i cant rember the label but
<tra431> in all fairness, there's open-source beer as well :)
<iflema> free as in beer?
<tra431> if only
<tra431> :(
<iflema> O:-)
<tra431> that's one area in which i'd be happy to stay guessing for source code as long as it's free :(
<MTecknology> Where do I control startup processes?
<iflema> ubuntu-trading.com
<MTecknology> iflema: was that for me?
<SodaPhish> has anyone else noticed that nautilus has been acting like crap in Koala?
<NoelJB> SodaPhish, no, actually.
<iflema> anyone with a few seconds and free cpu
<SodaPhish> lots of disk space randomly lost, but as soon as you sighup nautilus it comes available again.
<SodaPhish> iflema, ?
<NoelJB> MTecknology, are you looking for the service, start and stop commands?
<MTecknology> NoelJB: I want them not loading on startup - bum doesn't seem to work anymore
<NoelJB> MTecknology, such as?
<SodaPhish> MTecknology, you jsut creat a link in /etc/rc2.d/ to the /etc/init.d/ file
<SodaPhish> or whatever run-level you're starting
<SodaPhish> and if there's no file in /etc/init.d for your service, you can always cram it in /etc/rc.local
<SodaPhish> ;-)
<DanaG> hmm, that libc6 thing... would it work to just copy the contents back where they should go, from a livecd?
<MTecknology> NoelJB: virtualbox, cups, etc
<NoelJB> MTecknology, hmm ... update-rc is still doc'd.  have you looked at it?
<NoelJB> man update-rc.d
<MTecknology> NoelJB: there's no 'update-rc.d show' ?
<NoelJB> MTecknology, ?
<MTecknology> to show what's there
<sunshinepants> anybody testing with mini 9?
<MTecknology> Isn't there a command line tool to manage all run level processes?
<MTecknology> I know there is, I forgot it's name
<test34> sunshinepants, why dont you with a live cd?
<sunshinepants> test34: oh I'm asking because I have a mini 9 on it's way to my house.. I'm really interested in it's performance w compiz.. I don't use many plugins but I do use expo and wobbly..
<NoelJB> MTecknology, so update-rc.d cups disable would disable cups at startup
<NoelJB> MTecknology, are you looking for the debian equiv to RH's chkconfig?
<MTecknology> no sure; I was given an app once for server use
<NoelJB> MTecknology, and it would let you list, enable and disable?
<MTecknology> it was for ubuntu, it had a grid layout
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> and show which runlevel each was on
<NoelJB> MTecknology, hmmm ... sounds like chkconfig for ubuntu.  not sure what command that is.
<NoelJB> MTecknology, well ... there IS a chkconfig package.
<NoelJB> MTecknology, try installing it, and see if that's what you want.
<MTecknology> it's not
<MTecknology> Does this mean it was disabled? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/285827/
<Volkodav1> How do I check the package version from terminal ?
<NoelJB> MTecknology, that's bizzare.  it looks like it added and then removed the links!
<NoelJB> sorry, removed then re-added
<NoelJB> MTecknology, try update-rc.d -f cups remove (as per the man page)
<Volkodav1> dpkg -s
<Volkodav1> I got it
<MTecknology> What is console-setup usegood for?
<NoelJB> MTecknology, did that command work for you?
<MTecknology> NoelJB: yup; thanks
<MTecknology> I'm wondering if I need these now - console-setup; dkms_autoinstaller; keyboard-setup; pppd-dns; bootlogd; rc.local
<NoelJB> MTecknology, insserv?
<MTecknology> hu?
<NoelJB> MTecknology, is that the command you were searching for?
<NoelJB> man insserv
<MTecknology> no
<MTecknology> what you gave me will work; I can dig later
<MTecknology> I'm hoping removing those is ok, I did it
<MTecknology> Time to spend time with my gf
<MTecknology> NoelJB: thanks :)
<NoelJB> MTecknology, cheers.  fwiw, take a look at sysv-rc-conf ... that's my last guess as to what you saw before.
<coz_> hey guys  where can I change  gdm themes?  I see no login window under system/administration
<DanaG> coz_:  gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<DanaG> that'll run the appearance control panel thingy as the gdm user, so it'll change what the login screen shows.
<MTecknology> NoelJB: that's exactly it
<coz_> DanaG,  I see nothing there for gdm themes
<DanaG> There aren't "gdm themes".
<DanaG> gdm IS just its own gnome session.
<coz_> DanaG, what?  what happened to them?
<DanaG> It's a design decision by the gnome developers.
<coz_> DanaG,  ah oh  bad idea  .... I have to find another distribution or go kde then
<DanaG> It's Gnome -- anything Gnome will have the same GDM.
<coz_> the default gdm theme sucks  big time :)
<MTecknology> !ondemand
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ondemand
<MTecknology> !info ondemand
<ubottu> Package ondemand does not exist in karmic
<MTecknology> heh - not a big deal; time to head
<coz_> DanaG, right so I guess kde is the way to go then
<MTecknology> ttyal
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm?field.searchtext=theme&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<DanaG> ugh, that's one heck of a URL.  =þ
<damagu> Hey there. Can someone tell me why deskbar is not in the list of applets in Karmic?
<damagu> Also I can't find it in the app store
<coz_> anyone running kubuntu karmic?
<BluesKaj> coz_, kubuntu karmic here
<aliendude5300> Hi, quick question -- how do I remove a user from the login menu without deleting the user using deluser?
<coz_> BluesKaj,  how is it working for you ?
<coz_> BluesKaj,   since themeing gdm has been stopped in gnome I may have to switch
<DanaG> coz_: http://live.gnome.org/GDM/NewDesign
<BluesKaj> coz , if you're into eyecandy in beta releases , methinks you expect too much :)
<coz_> BluesKaj,  not about beta so much  but apparenlty this is permanent in gnome
<coz_> and I need complete control over all aspects of themeing
<coz_> kde generally allows for that
<BluesKaj> coz_, not trying to talk you out of gnome but there will be more to come I'm sure
<coz_> BluesKaj,  well I think my many years with gnome has come to an end :(   ah well time to install kde :)
<BluesKaj> I hope for kde as well
<coz_> BluesKaj,  I will test kde again ...if I have more themeing control then I will switch :)
<Xgates> anyone seen the GRUB 2 graphical menu project? --   http://grub.gibibit.com/About
<coz_> cool
<Xgates> now I know it's ONLY eye-candy, hehe, but it would be nice for Ubuntu to make a cool ubuntu splash like these, or better
<coz_> those ar definitly nice images
<Xgates> ahhh they talk about it on this Wiki:
<Xgates> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
 * Xgates reads
<Daemonik> What is it with Ubuntu 9.04 that I right-click on a folder, click "sharing options", select guest access, but other GNU/Linux machines claim the mount failed, and windows machines think a username and password (guest / guest doesn't work . .) is needed? Ubuntu 8.10 had file sharing working fine!
<Xgates> Last replies:
<Xgates> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dx-karmic-os-switcher
<Xgates> hmm doesn't look good :(
<Xgates> maybe Ubuntu will make something then
<webbb82> is there anyway in karmic to change the default file manager
<mattwj2002> in 9.10 beta....
<mattwj2002> how do I do the gnome-shell?
<mattwj2002> !gnome-shell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-shell
<mattwj2002> gnome shell anyone???
<Steil> hey
<Steil> has anyone here had much success with the karmic moblin remix?
<webbb82> some app called apport is hoggin all my cpu i have never seen this befor anyone els know abou this
<Amaranth> mattwj2002: If you want gnome-shell you want to run it from the latest git
<Amaranth> webbb82: That means something crashed and it is collecting the crash data
<Amaranth> apport has been around for a few releases
<mattwj2002> I see you can install it in the beta
<mattwj2002> :)
<webbb82> what is it
<dns53> it collects crash dumps and relevent files and allows you to include them in a bug report
<dns53> is is active in the beta's and gets dissabled in the normal release
<Elone> anyone tried grsync? i failed to showup
<Elone> anyone tried grsync? it failed to showup
<webbb82> i just changed thunar to my default file manager like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<webbb82> is there any downside to useing  thunar
<dns53> thunar does not have as good support for sshfs, smbfs etc but it works fine as a file manager
<cgsawtell> hey
<cgsawtell> does anyone have a problem with ibus not working?
<Xgates> cannot compile for the target means it can't compile under x64? This is grub2 I'm playing with and I don't get this...
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/
<DanaG> check the latest 20091004-11
<DanaG> Still a whole lotta' thrashing going on.
<vigo> Any one else tried to launch Services with bad results?
<DanaG> grr, why is my boot still so slow?
<arielCo> Hello. apt (or dpkg) SIGSEGV'ed on me upgrading from Jaunty to Karmic and now libc6 is broken so I can't run anything. Can I just boot a Jaunty CD and tell it to re-install my packages ?
<DanaG> hmm, you may need to burn and boot a Karmic cd, and actually COPY the libc6 package's files from the host CD to the target disk.
<DanaG> dpkg --listfiles libc6
<DanaG> then copy them into the equivalent place on the broken partition.
<arielCo> DanaG: won't the Karmic installer do that? I mean, there's info about my configured packages in /var/*/apt/
<DanaG> No, if everything segfaults, you won't be able to use the package manager for that partition, since it tries to use that partition's libc6.
 * DanaG wonders why his disk thrashes so much at boot.
<arielCo> so it ignores its own libs from the LiveCD?
<arielCo> brb
<DanaG> I believe so... though the last time I tried that sort of thing, it was on Edgy.'
<dns53> arielCo boot a live cd, mount your root partition, chroot to the mount point, use apt/dpkg to reinstall libc6
<virtuald> is there an ubuntu channel related to pulseaudio or multimedia?
<dns53> maybe
<vigo> !multimedia
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vigo> virtuald: I am pretty sure there are #channels on Freenode for that also, those links are always a good place to start at, is why I asked ubottu to display them.
<virtuald> there is no info on irc channels there
<Xgates> I'm not the greatest with scripting at all and I'm running a macbook pro 5.5 and the keyboard lights will work by running this cmd:
<draconis> is medibuntu dead?
<Xgates> echo 150 | sudo tee -a /sys/class/leds/smc::kbd_backlight/brightness
<draconis> connecting to packages.medibuntu.com is taking ages
<swj> anyone else having problems mounting cd/dvd with blank media? Using karmic beta
<gsevil> is there any fix for upstart gdm? start gdm not work
<Xgates> BUT I have a script someone showed me that can make it so I can press the F keys to turn them up and down but I really don't know what to do with it, make it work:
<Xgates> http://pastebin.com/m4844ff15
<Xgates> I take it VAR= is some variable I need to make....
<Xgates> but not sure what...
<vigo> Channel #medibuntu came up on google
<draconis> err, packages.medibuntu.org
<dns53> Xgates you running   sudo service gdm restart ?
<Xgates> F5 dims the key lights down and F6 turns them up
<Xgates> dns53: huh, what are you asking?
<Xgates> gdm is running for me
<dns53> oops wrong person
<dns53> gsevil you running   sudo service gdm restart ?
<vigo> Xgates: Prefernces>Main Menu, set any macro you want with that.
<imachine> draconis, but once you get there it's quick
<imachine> draconis, the server seems used a lot, it's release madness :)
<Xgates> vigo: honestly I wouldn't have a clue, don't really get what you mean by messing in the Main Menu...
<gsevil> dns53: I never use that, but when I boot up, gdm show error and stand at black screen, I must use recovery mode, run gdm manually
<Xgates> vigo: did you see the script I posted on pastebin?
<draconis> imachine: finally got connected
<vigo> Xgates: System>Preferences>Main Menu.no, let me look....
<swj> unable to burn dvds using karmic beta because dvd drive will not mount blank media...any solutions?
<DanaG> Xgates: does the thing also appear in /sys/class/backlight ?
<Xgates> DanaG: sar@MacUbuntu:/sys/class/backlight$ ls
<Xgates> mbp_backlight
<Xgates> ls
<Xgates> actual_brightness  bl_power  brightness  max_brightness  power  subsystem  uevent
<vigo> Xgates: cat is to merge or concentrate, maybe the merge messes it up.
<Xgates> DanaG: also the screen brightness does nothing, I can see the pic of the sun appear on the upper right and see it scroll up and down when I press the keys but the screen doesn't change brightness either
<Xgates> vigo: well if I run the script I get this:
<Xgates> ./brightness_up
<Xgates> ./brightness_up: line 3: VAR: command not found
<Xgates> ./brightness_up: line 4: VAR: command not found
 * shiznebit snuggles comfortably with koala
<vigo> Then again, I am very sleepy, brain is not functioning at peak.
<shiznebit> Xgates, is this a laptop or desktop
<Xgates> 13" macbook pro 5.5
<Xgates> and I did everything on the Karmic wiki
<Amaranth> Ah, ok, not intel then
<Xgates> installed both 185 and 190 nvidia source and glx and all the ppa mods too
<Amaranth> MacBooks with Intel graphics can't change the screen brightness when using KMS :/
<shiznebit> might be something else in the mac book
<Xgates> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Karmic?highlight=%28%28MacBookPro5-5|Karmic%29%29
<Xgates> well in the meantime I'm just trying to get this script working:
<vigo> Xgates: The 180 did not function?
<Xgates> http://pastebin.com/m4844ff15
<Xgates> but I'm not a coder so I don't know if VAR needs to be changed for a variable I want...
<DanaG> hmm, does it call for /bin/sh or /bin/bash ?
<Xgates> I thought we only had 185 in here
<DanaG> I'm thinking, might it be a bashism?
<Xgates> hmm I only tried 185 and 190
<Xgates> I guess I could try 180
<vigo> I recall looking at that and one said Fixed! 180 worked on that setup, it was from the forums.
<Xgates> ok
 * Xgates installs 180
<vigo> But please look yourself just to make certain.
<vigo> I go to sleepy land now, Thank you all and niters.
<Xgates> WHY does 180 say it's 185?
<Xgates> what's with that?
<Xgates> apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<Xgates> The following extra packages will be installed:
<Xgates>   nvidia-185-kernel-source nvidia-glx-185
<Xgates> why 185?
<cwillu_clone> anyone know a magic alternate way to get a root shell if bash doesn't respond to shift, and the machine gets hung up in xsplash?
<NoelJB> Xgates, because 185.36 is what we want to use, and nvidia-180 is being used as a transition to nvidia-185.
<Xgates> who's we? not me...
<Xgates> I want to use 180 how can I do this?
<Xgates> 185 might not be working for me....
<Xgates> unless I'm going to have to grab the source from Nvidia
<NoelJB> Xgates, as noted by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Karmic?highlight=%28%28MacBookPro5-5|Karmic%29%29#Video%20&%20Effects%20%28Compiz%29 180 is the only you DON'T want.  :-)  you want 185 or 190.
<NoelJB> and 185.36 is stable.  190.36 is the current beta.
<timboy> Why won't jaunty usb-creator mount 9.10 beta disks? Is there another way to get this onto usb drive?
<gsevil> did someone compile kernel in 9.10?
<NoelJB> Xgates, the help page has the wrong (old) PPA.  the correct one is https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<shiznebit> if i compile the kernel for 9.10 do i have to maintain all the updates myself ?
<Xgates> I used 190 from
<Xgates> Nvidia Vdpau Team PPA, doesn't work
<gsevil> shiznebit:  I think just kernel, I compile kernel since 9.04 and everything update well, just blacklist kernel
<NoelJB> Xgates, fine.  so just try the 185.36
<malathion> When installing Ubuntu 9.10 beta off the LiveCD, after rebooting I get Grub Error 17. Anyone else?
 * Xgates said above earlier ---> <Xgates> hmm I only tried 185 and 190
<Xgates> they don't work :)
<Xgates> that' why I want to try 180 :)
<NoelJB> malathion, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=grub+error+17&aq=0&oq=grub+erro&aqi=g10
<gsevil> I always get error when compile kernel from source packages
<malathion> NoelJB, thanks for the smartass answer. which one should I click?
<NoelJB> malathion, try the first and see.  have you looked?
<malathion> Yup
<malathion> I probably wouldnt have put in the effort to install xchat on the livecd instead of doing a google search.
<NoelJB> malathion, and did you use grub2?  according to http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/10173/ error 17 is grub1 specific, which is what I thought, too.
<malathion> I havent tried grub2 no.
<NoelJB> malathion, which grub 1 is installed?  from karmic or older?
<malathion> whichever one is installed from the karmic beta livecd
<malathion> trying the grub2 instructions now
<NoelJB> malathion, I thought that the livecd installed grub2 when you format and install to a clean system.
<malathion> NoelJB, Dunno what to tell you, I did the install with format and I got Grub Error 17
<timboy> karmic beta on usb is this possible?
<malathion> NoelJB, grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<timboy> gay nm I'll just do it all manually
<cwillu_clone> anyone seeing nasty cpu usage under nvidia?
<NoelJB> cwillu_, nope.
<NoelJB> malathion, look for colin tomorrow, and maybe he can help.
<Berzerker> hi, I don't know if this is a problem or not...but I have a feeling my battery info isn't correctly being displayed
<cwillu_clone> ah, crap
<cwillu_clone> right, this machine only has 384mb of ram :(
<malathion> NoelJB, Is there any way I can simply delete the old grub version? I thought formatting the partition would have done that
<Berzerker> anyone know how I can set my default terminal to the one that shows the info at the bottom?
<cwillu_clone> Berzerker, that's just 'screen'
<cwillu_clone> I think it's the default screen profile now
<cwillu_clone> or not
<DanaG> oh yeah, my booting is still slow.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-karmic-20091004-11.png
<JoeSomebody> hello again, could someone assist me in fixing bootup errors?
<JoeSomebody> how do i find a log?
<hifi> current karmic (~24h) will boot ok? :)
<hifi> well, here goes nothing
<JoeSomebody> i cant read the errors fast enough
<JoeSomebody> it boots up tho
<hifi> works \o/
<JoeSomebody> nice, 79 updates since yesterday
<gsevil> i got this error when compile kernel from ubuntu source http://paste.ubuntu.com/285940/
<hifi> I think my boot just went faster after I installed the latest updates
<gsevil> do you know what error is this : dpkg-gencontrol: error: package linux-headers-2.6.31-11-bfs302 not in control info
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/433730
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433730 in apport "Failed to report Network Manager bug after restart" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/425028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425028 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio crashes on an assertion failure" [Undecided,New]
<Berzerker> cwillu_, running "Screen" doesn't show it
<cwillu_> Berzerker, yes, I said that :p
<cwillu_> Berzerker, just google for it, I don't use screen much myself
<cwillu_> but it's a screen profile thingy
<mdkess> Hi, I'm having some troubles with the Ubuntu beta. A lot of gtk stuff involving the mouse isn't working - for example, in Eclipse I can't click some buttons, and in linux games, when I click the cursor jumps to the lower right corner of the screen - has anyone had similar experiences?
<dns53> you got a nvidia card?
<mdkess> I do
<mdkess> I have the 180 drivers. Is that the problem?
<mdkess> Sorry, 185
<dns53> it might be, i've been having the gnome panel go transparent every once in a  while
<mdkess> Hmm
<Berzerker> cwillu_, ok so how do I get back to that, screen doesn't seem to be doing that in karmic
<cwillu_> >> Berzerker, just google for it, I don't use screen much myself
<Berzerker> cwillu_, did, got nothing
<cwillu_> you fail at google then
<cwillu_> there
<cwillu_> I don't use screen, and it three google searches I settled on "ubuntu screen profile", and the first link is exactly what you're asking about :p
<Berzerker> no it's not
<Berzerker> I read that already
<Berzerker> there we go
<Berzerker> I found it
<Berzerker> you have to run "byobu"
<yang_> does anybody wanna help me with a wierd karmic dns thing?
<Berzerker> brb
<slacker_nl> morning
<cwillu_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yang_> I have a dns server setup and i can query it by hand i set it up in /etc/resolv.conf as defualt dns and i cant query it by it dosn't work with ping or web browser?
<yang_> i can query it*
<Berzerker> btw, did they change where to change the login screen? login window option in administration doesn't give me any options to change it
<cwillu_> Berzerker, gdm was completely rewritten, and the admin screen hasn't caught up yet :(
<cwillu_> /etc/gdm/custom.conf should work to do autologin and such, but I'm not sure if that's even documented anywhere yet
<dns53> yang_ had problems a few days ago, if you update it should fix the network manager issue
<Berzerker> meh, I'll just live with it then
<Berzerker> brb
<yang_> dns53: i updated today . that didn't fix it and its not a network manager issue i dont think . i set dns manual w/ /etc/resolv.conf . ty for help tho
<yang_> dns53: also i use kde not gnome
<dns53> network manager is the engine, it does not matter what gui you use
<yang_> dns53: ty for clearing that up.
<dns53> all i can say is the update a few days ago fixed it for me  but probably not for everyone
<yang_> dns53: so thats why i can resolv it but not ping or access? how do i fix?
<yang_> dns53: oh okay. ty for info.
<dns53> a workaround is to put something in your /etc/resolv.conf manually
<yang_> dns53: i did that and i can host custdomain and get ip
<dns53> i have a text file with the ip addresses for opendns
<yang_> dns: but i can't ping domain even tho i can look it up with host
<Berzerker> ok screwed up my terminal settings, how do I reset them lol
<dns53> dig domain?
<yang_> yeh
<len> Does anyone know what the missing dependency is in the kde4 version of kword?  When I try to launch it I get : "Can not find needed text component, KWord will quit now."  What library is it looking for, and what package do I have to install to get it?
<yang_> works
<yang_> dns53: yeah that works nicely...
<dns53> yang_ so is it the ping program not working?
<yang_> dns53: yes and the browser and ssh and everything i use that requires ip to resolve. but ip resolves when try it
<Amaranth> Whoa, you can uninstall firefox now
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: yeah ubufox was fixed
<gnomefreak> as was Firefox we dropped ubufox to recommends
<gnomefreak> sorry suggests
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: No no, I meant it doesn't rip out half of GNOME anymore
<Amaranth> On my other computer I striped out scim, ibus, rhythmbox, firefox, gnome-pilot, and other various things I don't use and installed chromium from the daily ppa and banshee from the daily ppa :)
<yang_> dns53:just so you know im looking up IP host ynet.local and dig ynet.local and they always output 10.0.1.100 but ping ynet.local outputs host not found
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: since we started depending on xulrunner it shouldnt have. but i have been gone for a little over a week so i havent kept up with it. ive been working on other aspects of mozilla
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: I haven't tried it in at least a year
<yang_> dns53: and just so you know i can ping ynet.local on the server and from windows box it is a problem w/ Karmic box'
<dns53> i don't see how dig works and nothing else does
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: than maybe the move to xulrunner stopped that. (dont recall what everything depended on but now all depend on xulrunner-1.9*
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: iirc they're all going to move to webkit too
<Amaranth> Dunno if we're going to get that in lucid though since it would be a GNOME 3.0 thing
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: yep i dont think mozilla is yet though
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> I meant eventually I'll be able to uninstall xulrunner too
<gnomefreak> yep
<yang_> dns53: i dont know should i pastebin digs output for you? it is returning ip address
<yang_> dns53: the whole setup works on windows box. i just tested on brothers computer
<dns53> yang_ well dig is connecting out on udp to the dns server on your network,so why does udp work and none of the other protocols work
<yang_> is there some kind of udp service i can use to test if ip resolves for all udp?
<dns53> could it be ip6 related?
<yang_> dns53: how are you highliting messages sent to me is that name: or @name?
<yang_> dns53: no is hole network is ipv4
<dns53> any time you mention someone's nick in xchat it hilights your name
<dns53> yang_ this will be in red
<Amaranth> yang_: So you can dig but can't ping or get to any websites?
<yang_> dns53: close.. orange..  yeah i can dig server. i can't ping and konqueror gives domain not online
<Amaranth> how about tracepath?
<yang_> dns53: ping gives : ping: unknown host ynet.local
<Amaranth> You can't ping local systems? o_O
<dns53> yeah how can you resolve a host but nothing else works
<yang_> dns53: gethostbyname2: Unknown host.
<yang_> but host ynet.local gives ynet.local has address 10.0.1.100
<Amaranth> yang_: try ping 4.2.2.2
<yang_> works
<Amaranth> yang_: ok now edit /etc/resolv.conf to have 'nameserver 4.2.2.2' and nothing else
<yang_> done
<Amaranth> yang_: now ping google.com
<yang_> works
<Amaranth> now open konq
<yang_> okay
<Amaranth> yang_: Looks like your DNS server was broken
<yang_> Then why does it work with windows client?
<yang_> and why can i resolve with host ynet.local 10.0.1.100
<dns53> your os caches dns entries, go to somewhere you have not been in a week
<Amaranth> dns53: I doubt he has been to 4.2.2.2 (and it doesn't go through DNS to get to that anyway)
<yang_> works
<yang_> yeh but problem is it works on windows client, it works on server. but not on karmic.
<yang_> i can ping resolve and hit server from browser in windows and i can ping on server.
<Amaranth> I've seen weird things happen when /etc/hosts is broken
<yang_> hmm windows nslookup mention no domain name for server
<yang_> is this normal :
<yang_> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<yang_> 127.0.1.1       yserver.hsd1.ca.comcast.net.    yserver
<Amaranth> Also I'm pretty sure avahi "owns" .local
<yang_> 127.0.0.1 localhost is nomral but the second line/
<Amaranth> It may be trying to look up the IP with avahi
<yang_> the browser and ping command?
<yang_> is there away to test?
<Amaranth> yang_: Sure, try a name other than ynet.local
<Amaranth> like just ynet or something
<Amaranth> put that in your /etc/hosts and see if you can ping it
<Amaranth> Wait, ynet.local has been in your /etc/hosts this whole time, right?
<yang_> no in /etc/hosts ther is yserver
<yang_> and i know that /etc/host file works i have used entry form Terminal server @ work before.
<yang_> so i know that if i add ynet.local to hosts file it will work.
<yang_> becuase i have "10.0.1.100        yserver" in hosts
<Amaranth> yang_: Why would you expect ynet.local to work without putting it in /etc/hosts?
<Amaranth> yang_: Do you have the server broadcasting with avahi?
<yang_> i have a dns server setup
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> well, in that case you'd have to edit the dns server to use something other than .local to test this
<Amaranth> and change your /etc/resolv.conf to point at that server again
<Amaranth> that dns server, that is
<yang_> i can add a zone  and copy zone file and edit
<yang_> ynet.test?
<Amaranth> sure
<yang_> your right
<yang_> problem is with .local
<yang_> windows is okay with it, but karmic isn't
<yang_> must have to do with implentation of protocols for linux?
<dns53> was avahi shipped and turned on by default in previous releases?
<Amaranth> dns53: it was
<Amaranth> dns53: But his server isn't trying to access ynet.local :)
<yang_> is that related to protocal implentation or stack in linux?
<yang_> related to /etc/nsswitch.conf mdns is higher then dns and hosts.
<yang_> ? what if i put mdns secondary to dns?
<Amaranth> yang_: that would "fix" it
<yang_> not a good way? why "fix"
<Amaranth> Well, you risk a local (avahi) domain being masked by DNS that way
<Amaranth> But in your case you have the opposite problem right now so as long as you're aware of it there should not be a problem
<yang_> so what i dont understand if avahi doesn't resolve why not go to dns?
<Amaranth> I'm a bit fuzzy on how those bits work but I suspect it just assumes .local is going to be mdns or nothing
<yang_> is there a reason for that other that speed?
<yang_> btw thanks for the help
<dns53> it might be how avahi works but i am not sure
<yang_> not something likely to change ?
<dns53> probably not, i think that is how apple defined the protocol
<gsevil1> do you know where is gdm start up scrip? there is no gdm in rc*.d
<yang_> i also don't think that there are any .local internet sites are there?
<dns53> service gdm start, it's an upstart script
<Michalxo> hello! anyone know how to turn off sound on gdm login?
<gsevil1> dns53: where is the source of that?
<yang_> so i mean by puttin dns above mdns i risk only zones on my own server resolving instead of mdns?
<dns53> gsevil1  seems to be scripts in /etc/init/
<Michalxo> Does anyone know how/where to turn off sound on gdm login?
<gsevil1> how can I disable gdm auto startup?
<yang_> ty dns53 and Amaranth
<yang_> ill go bug avahi people to explain effects of workaround
<Wizzir> hi
<twinkie_addict> how is the beta so far ?
<Wizzir> where can i report a bug in a traditional way?
<Michalxo> Launch Pad
<Wizzir> i mean fill necessary info in bugzilla? :P
<Wizzir> lol, cool
<dns53> Wizzir use apport-bug
<Wizzir> i wanted to report strange titlebars flickering in kwin, i have screenshot and lspci dumps
<Michalxo> Does anyone know how/where to turn off sound on gdm login? :-(
<Wizzir> do i really have to bother with those lame applications?
<Wizzir> seems that there is no 'report bug ;/
<Wizzir> problem is really annoying and exists in all kde4 powered kubuntu releases
<dns53> Wizzir apport-bug /usr/bin/kwin
<dns53> that should collect info on kwin and start the creation of a bug report
<Wizzir> ok
<Wizzir> nah, "Couldn't connect to errors database" :D
<twinkie_addict> 8.10 will be the long term service version right ?
<Amaranth> Michalxo: sudo -u gdm dbus-launch gconf-editor
<twinkie_addict> 9.10 oops
<Amaranth> twinkie_addict: no
<dns53> twinkie_addict 10.4 may be
<Amaranth> twinkie_addict: 10.04 will be
<Amaranth> dns53: The sabdfl has spoken, it will be :)
<Amaranth> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<Amaranth> We've also changed the entire release schedule based on the fact that it is LTS
<dns53> Amaranth you may be right, i thaught they where going to make a decision later in the process
<Wizzir> seems that al those "apport-bugs" does not know how to use proxy :/
<Amaranth> dns53: Nope, he announces it in the video
<Amaranth> dns53: also look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Michalxo> thanks Amaranth
<Amaranth> dns53: only syncing from debian testing, all the freezes are half way through the schedule, _two_ betas, etc
<Amaranth> dns53: lucid is going to be like the papercuts project turned up to 11 :)
<dns53> Amaranth i probably should get off my but and learn how to package
<zniavre_> 3 alphas 2 beta it's the first time the dev will be like that no?
<rsk> there has not been 2 betas
<rsk> oh.
<dns53> the first beta was a few days ago
<Amaranth> zniavre_: Yeah, the lucid schedule is pretty radically different
<Amaranth> zniavre_: especially considering the fact that we aren't getting a new GNOME release
<Amaranth> Ubuntu got popular based on the fact it always had the latest GNOME :)
<Amaranth> Heck I started out thinking Ubuntu was a Debian repo for updated GNOME :P
<Wizzir> lol
<Wizzir> Amaranth: and it is one of the worst kde distro ;)
<Amaranth> Wizzir: Everyone says that but no one backs it up with facts
<topyli> common myth. actually you get a much worse kde distro very easily by building your kde on a poor distribution
<gsevil> is 9.10 change all startup script to /etc/init ? I remove some service from rc*.d but it still start. How can I change boot order with upstart?
<twinkie_addict> wow the look of ubuntu has changed alot lol
<twinkie_addict> i actualy like the look of 9.10
<darthanubis> twinkie_addict, me too
<darthanubis> twinkie_addict, try the "breathe" icon set?
<twinkie_addict> not yet just updated :) let me see
<twinkie_addict> do i need to install them ? i dont see them
<eagles0513875> morning
<iflema> :P
<Steil> hi guys
<twinkie_addict> hello
<Steil> anyone here run the ubuntu moblin?
<Steil> i tried but the browser doesnt work
<Steil> and it keeps crashing X
<Elone> anyone tried grsync? it failed to showup
<lodder> Hi, I'm having an issue when I maximize any window I loose the title bar, any help I can solve It, can't find it on google....
<Elone> lodder, i have the same problem sometime when i login ~ i lose title bar and the top panel ~ but reboot do fix that.
<u-foka> lodder, you have desktop effects enabled or not?
<Elone> anyone tried grsync? it failed to showup >.<
<lodder> u-foka: desktop effects enabled
<lodder> Elone: tried rebooting it didn't help but going to do it again
<u-foka> well I'm not on karmic right now, but with jaunty I experienced some ugly problems with the gtk window decorator at the early times (now these seem to fixed in jaunty)
<u-foka> so maybe you should file a bug, and try to use emerald in the meantime
<lodder> ah will it's not my call it's for a friend of mine he called the issue
<u-foka> what is still buggy in many other ways but sometimes it's more usable
<u-foka> sorry but probably we can't tell you an easy solution to fix gtk window decorator, because (how I see) it lacks any configuration except the metacity theme what it using
<lodder> ok i'll tell hem
<u-foka> maybe you (or your friend) can try to change the metacity theme
<u-foka> (again in jaunty i experienced that some themes more buggy than other ones)
<lodder> u-foka: ok, i'll tell him what to do
<dns53> i've had similar rendering bugs, the gnome panel seems to go transparent and windows do not appear properly
<Elone> lodder, try turn off visual effect see if it help ? System -> preference ->appearance
<dns53> it might be a gtk compositing bug
<lodder> Elone: did it didn't help
<lodder> changing themes didn't help
<lodder> but netbook remix has been installed and it goes auto to full modus , that might be the issue how can it removed completely
<u-foka> hmm
<u-foka> yeah, notebook remix has some feature like that
<u-foka> i've only seen that once in the past
<u-foka> but how I remember
<u-foka> it had a panel applet that replaced the window buttons
<u-foka> is your friend has that applet in his/her panel?
<u-foka> maybe removing that disables this feature??
<u-foka> anyone used notebook remix more??
<eagles0513875> u-foka: try keep everything on one line
<lodder> well he found a programm called maximus thinking it might be the issue
<u-foka> eagles0513875, sorry
<eagles0513875> u-foka: its ok
<u-foka> lodder, well maximus's description (http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/maximus) tells that it is a window manager?!?! if is it, maybe compiz --replace replaces it and gets anything back to normal
<gsevil> I'm still stuck on gdm, I delete /etc/init/gdm.conf , start normal, copy gdm.conf to /etc/init then run: service gdm start, gdm start normally, but next reboot, gdm auto start fail. I think this is boot order problem, do you know how to make gdm start up last
<lodder> u-foka: ok
<lodder> u-foka: well by removing it solved the issue
<u-foka> lodder, fine :)
<ikonia> !info xtightvncviewer
<u-foka> gsevil, "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove && sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults" does helps you? it will remove every gdm initscript ant then readd the defaults
<ubottu> xtightvncviewer (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing client software for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-4 (karmic), package size 62 kB, installed size 196 kB
<yofel> good morning folks
<eagles0513875> morning yofel
<gsevil> u-foka: I already did it, but it still fail, 9.10 change to upstart, so when I add gdm.conf to /etc/init it have its boot order, I want to change that with upstart
<u-foka> it was broken immediately after installation, or after what?
<u-foka> because I installed the beta
<Amaranth> gsevil: gdm starts as soon as it is able
<Amaranth> gsevil: Trying to make it start sooner will break because it won't have its requirements met
<u-foka> and after I installed any updates but it's fineever
<gsevil> Amaranth: that's what i want to do, I want it the last service start
<yofel> gsevil: can you check if hal is started after boot? 'initctl list' will tell you
<yofel> gsevil: and can you try 'initctl emit filesystem' to make sure that mountall isn't at fault here?
<freinhard> bullgard4: you had problems changing virtual desktops on i915?
<gsevil> yofel: hal is started, and initctl emit filesystem doesn't show any things
<yofel> gsevil: upstart works in the way, that gdm.conf waits for hal to be started first and for mouantall ot emit the filesystem signal, so if gdm doesn't start, try those 2 things
<yofel> gsevil: right now, they should indeed do nothing
<yofel> gsevil: and don't forget sudo ;)
<gsevil> start on (filesystem and started hal) I see this, the problem is gdm can't auto start at boot time, but after boot to login shell, I run : start gdm , it start normally
<yofel> gsevil: yes, I want to find out WHY it doesn't start on boot, so if you reboot and gdm doesn't start again, please run the two commands with sudo and tell me if something happens
<gsevil> if I let gdm auto start, it hang at black screen, no key work, even change tty, ctrl+alt+del, just hold power button to reset. this is part of my syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/286073/
<gsevil> yofel:  if I let gdm auto start, it hang at black screen, no key work, even change tty, ctrl+alt+del, just hold power button to reset. this is part of my syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/286073/
<maxstirner> having a bit of a nightmare on karmic, I got a few workarounds going, but theres some bugs I can't identify accurately. I get X freezes + nautilus hangs (have to kill it upon first launch)
<u-foka> maxstirner, is your disk tested ok?
<maxstirner> should think so.. ;)
<maxstirner> its always worked fine (is old admittedly)
<maxstirner> after upgrade now not all too pleased.
<maxstirner> theres this from dmesg actually
<maxstirner> [    0.109181] pci 0000:02:03.0: BAR 6: address space collision on of device [0xffde0000-0xffdeffff]
<PiktS> hi, how to check what program uses bufers. (my sys monitos shows 70 megs of bufers , but no external drives are mounted...
<maxstirner> that bug seems know actually https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/424142
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/424142/+text)
<maxstirner> u-foka: do you think i should just trigger fsck first?
<u-foka> maxstirner, I don't know, I only thinks that uncatchable errors came from the hw in many cases ;)
<u-foka> and because of you talked about nautilus I think so
<maxstirner> nautilus does not open after booting, have to kill it, then it works fine
<u-foka> anyway if only first start of nautilus hangs, and then it's fine and stable... it may be a different problem! i'l check that bugreport
<maxstirner> u-foka: seems fairly common actually.. perhaps its related?  "also the system seems to be tad unstable, unable to run nexuiz but in the stable version of ubuntu it runs fine."
<u-foka> maxstirner, can you find out what pci device this error comes from?
<maxstirner> u-foka: certainly, how do i translate the pci address into a device please? ;)
<maxstirner> [    0.109181] pci 0000:02:03.0:...
<maxstirner> got it i think
<maxstirner> 02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<u-foka> actually I don't know witch number is the bus
<maxstirner> I think its gotta be the ethernet card
<Amaranth> The bar 6 thing is harmless
<u-foka> well then you should unplug the network reboot and see if it helps
<maxstirner> i coudl probably just use the wireless as a workaround
<u-foka> then we have a starting point :)
<Amaranth> maxstirner: jaunty has that same "bug" the kernel just didn't tell you about it
<u-foka> i'l be back soon, but now have to go for about ten minutes
<twinkie_addict>  how do get full hardware exelleration from my radion x300 ?
<maxstirner> u-foka:  very well.. thanks very much
<Amaranth> maxstirner: Now in 2.6.31 the kernel tells you about it so people noticed and it'll be fixed in 2.6.32
<maxstirner> Amaranth: i didn't use jaunty..
<Amaranth> twinkie_addict: You have all the acceleration you're going to get out of the box
<Amaranth> twinkie_addict: We install the only driver that supports your GPU by default
<u-foka> Amaranth, it's interesting... sou you think the freezes doesn't related to that error anyway??
<twinkie_addict> ah ok
<Amaranth> u-foka: Most likely not
<twinkie_addict> time for new vidio card i guess lol
<Amaranth> u-foka: What everyone seems to not realize is we are trying to make the boot silent
<Amaranth> u-foka: So it is quite possible 12 other things happened silently between that message and the freeze
<maxstirner> Amaranth: u-foka: Yes, true.. I just find it hard to identify the cause upon hardware freeze.. do i look in dmesg to find out what was shte last thing that happened b/f the crash?
<Amaranth> I spent about an hour trying to make someone understand this concept yesterday :/
<twinkie_addict> what about an older version of linux with propierty drivers ?
<Amaranth> d'oh
<u-foka> Amaranth, interesting but you right! and it maxstirner try to boot without the quiet option can we see more?
<Amaranth> twinkie_addict: You'd have to go all the way back to hardy iirc
<cybersplice> Prolific logging = fun.
<Amaranth> twinkie_addict: But you should be getting at least enough acceleration for compiz and light gaming
<twinkie_addict> am but not enough for laneshift and regnum craps after login complaning about drivers
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<twinkie_addict> i get it go fin on xp but i realy hate running it
<twinkie_addict> so hardy hmm ill have to see if i can find a download link
<Amaranth> twinkie_addict: Well hardy is the last LTS so it still has another 18 months of support for desktop users
<Amaranth> twinkie_addict: So it's easy to download from ubuntu.com
<C-S-B> karmic is pretty awesome if beta is anything to guy by. Im really struggling to keep myself from installing it.
<twinkie_addict> are hardys update servers still active or should i leave the fresh install as is ?
<twinkie_addict> karmic is NICE
<SodaPhish> ahhh, koala blew up my sound, but not all of it!
<Amaranth> twinkie_addict: you can't "upgrade" from karmic to hardy
<darkham> kubuntu karmic will have kde 4.3.2?
<SodaPhish> I love Karmic, its auesome
<Amaranth> twinkie_addict: hardy is 18 months old
<arielco> @Amaranth: hey, it's the guy who roasted his Jaunty setup upgrading to Karmic
<omac> I just installed the karmic beta on my usb thumb drive.  After getting an error about fd0 I/O error...I found out the PC's BIOS had enabled floppy interfaces for a floppy drive that doesn't exist on this computer.  So I disabled the floppy interfaces and for both floppy A and B I set them to none since before it was set to 1.44MB 3 inch floppy.  Now, when I boot of the usb drive, it takes 1 min 15 secs to see the desktop from booting off the USB.  Cool.
<ActionParsnip> !info kde-base
<ubottu> Package kde-base does not exist in karmic
<Amaranth> arielco: ah, thought I lost you :)
<Amaranth> arielco: mvo says dpkg only segfaults due to memory errors :P
<arielco> @Amaranth: as in bad ram?
<twinkie_addict> i know that id have to do a fresh install i just mee security update with kernel and xorg  ones
<ActionParsnip> !info kdebase-bin
<ubottu> kdebase-bin (source: kdebase): core binaries for the KDE 4 base module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 306 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<twinkie_addict> with out those updates i mean
<Amaranth> arielco: or random cosmic radiation :)
<ActionParsnip> darkham: looks like 4.3.1
<ActionParsnip> darkham: is there difference between .1 and .2 ?
<omac> Beautiful...stuff, but I must admit it needs a bit more tweaking for fan_control.  as it stands the fans are blaring full speed and the pc is noisy as hell.
<C-S-B> I really cant wait for karmic but I'm planning to do a fresh install. How bad an idea is it to copy my /etc from jaunty for config reasons?
<arielco> @Amaranth: so he's really confident about the code
<SodaPhish> no, really, alsa is borked after I dist-upgraded
<darkham> ActionParsnip, i hope less bugs..
<SodaPhish> anyone have any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> darkham: that is worth huntinig for
<ActionParsnip> SodaPhish: reinstall or recompile alsa
<SodaPhish> ...
<ActionParsnip> isnt karmic all about pulse now?
<C-S-B> its always been about pulse
<SodaPhish> yeah, and pulse is pure crap, so I regraded to ALSA
<omac> I highly suggest if you do a fresh install, do it on a fresh hard drive with no jaunty on it.  I heard the new Grub doesn't get installed if it detects the old grub on the hard drive.
<C-S-B> and the lack of said pulse working :P
<SodaPhish> haha
<SodaPhish> truly, if you do many voice apps, pulse is shit
<ActionParsnip> !sound | SodaPhish
<ubottu> SodaPhish: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<omac> BTW....sound works with no issues from the USB thumb drive first try.  Congrats!
<C-S-B> so anyone tried moving their /etc from one version to another?
<SodaPhish> This laptop has always been karmic... and sound worked dandy yesterday
<SodaPhish> so... thanks.
<omac> I didn't have to touch anything for ALSA.  It's just using pulseaudio if I understand correctly.
<C-S-B> cos its going to take hella long to get everything back to how I like it.
<SodaPhish> hey, this is odd... running the Sound configurator brings up another dialog that says waiting for sound system
<SodaPhish> wth?
<SodaPhish> ima reboot.
<twinkie_addict> downloading hardy thanks for the advice
<SodaPhish> bbl
<omac> If you do go back to ALSA, also install jackd.  Very cool....freebirth, zynaddsubfx, fmit, ardour, audacity, lives.
<twinkie_addict> it will work till i get a new box
<arielco> @mvo: hello. It's the guy Amaranth told you about who trashed his Jaunty libc6 setup trying to upgrade to Karmic. How could I be sure that my RAM failed? I want to help by gathering info for any analysis.
<ActionParsnip> arielco: grub has a memtest option, you could run that
<yofel> gsevil1: sry, was gone for a while, I can't see anything in the syslog I could help you with, but I remember somebody else already had those gdm respawning lines...
<oldude67> grr i hate pulseaudio...have to boot into kde then logout and into lxde before sound will work
<arielco> actionparsnip: yup, that's what I'll do as soon as I close this chat. Well, I'll be back if it passes the tests.
<yofel> C-S-B: gdm and system service configuration changed much since jaunty, so you can't just c&p /etc over
<ActionParsnip> oldude67: try booting to lxde, run: killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*    then press alt+f2   and type: pulseaudio     and hit enter
<C-S-B> yofel: cheers
 * ActionParsnip thinks lxde rocks hard
<oldude67> ActionParsnip, will this be a permanent fix or something ill have to do all the time?
<oldude67> ActionParsnip, and yes lxde rocks.
<ActionParsnip> oldude67: id say each logon, see what happens
<C-S-B> lxde is the desktop of choice on Knoppix if I'm not mistaken. Looked great. :)
<C-S-B> how the ubuntu distro with lxde getting along?
<oldude67> ActionParsnip, ok ill try next time and see what happens, now is anyone else having issues with programs just stopping in middle of use?
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: pretty sweet, the installer is having issues afaik, otherwise its sweeeet
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: enough to sway someone from gdm?
<oldude67> i havent had any problems with just lxde, issues with programs is with all desktops.
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: depends on the individual
<aapzak> I did an upgrade from fresh 9.04 install and lost network, is this a known issue?
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: i think its awesome
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: Glad you're having a good time with it.
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: anything key that attacts you, or just the lightness?
<oldude67> C-S-B, its the only desktop i run now.
<ActionParsnip> ive used it a while now, low system impact of the desktop is my favourite
<twinkie_addict> lxde is realy cool and with openbox as th wm you cant go wrong
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: i dont think the desktop should use most resources, it should be light to make the apps that you actually want to run have more resources
<oldude67> ya kde and gnome was eating my resources up and lagging bad, switched to lxde and havent had a issue.
<omac> olddud67...gnome and kde may eat resources, but when you have shitloads of RAM it doesn't matter and everything still runs snappy from my point of view.
<omac> Different strokes for different folks.  Vive la difference!
<oldude67> omac, ya your right there, difference is in the choice. i just thought if i wanted to have memory issues i would just run windows tho.
<aboSamoor> I deleted an iso image but it still occupies the space ! any idea ?
<omac> aboSamoor: sync and empty your trash bin.
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: just reading about lxde, it's real nice but I think it would only end up confusing the girlfriend who just got used to gnome
<aboSamoor> omac: what do you mean by sync, I deleted it using shift+delete and I checked the trash it is not there
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: true, its different to fluxbox in that it actually has a menu
<omac> aboSamoor:  click the reload button in the nautils file manager.
<ActionParsnip> aboSamoor: is it in trash?
<aboSamoor> omac: no change, the computer froze while deleting so I had to restart, now the 4GB iso image is not there but the space is not freed !
<aboSamoor> ActionParsnip: no , it is not in the trash
<ActionParsnip> aboSamoor: whats the output of: du -h ~/.local/share/Trash
<ActionParsnip> aboSamoor: is it the size of the iso?
<omac> aboSamoor:  you need to do a filesystem check....read about fsck
<aboSamoor> ActionParsnip: the output says no files larger than 140 KB, yeah the 4GB is the size of the iso image
<omac> aboSamoor: your filesystem is corrupt...when you boot after a computer freezes, don't press the escape key to skip the filesystem check...let it check your hard drive.
<ActionParsnip> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<aboSamoor> omac: it did not ask for fsck, reading fsck manual ....
<oldude67> ok be back in a min....reboot
<omac> aboSamoor:  fsck will free up any clusters that you have marked as deleted.  One other question?  Are you using ext3?  Say yes :)
<twinkie_addict> yes lol
<aboSamoor> omac: yeah, I am using ext3
<omac> good.
<Kano> hi, who is using 9.10 and has 100% load with Xorg when checked with top?
<omac> your problem will be fixed assoon as your fsck is done.
<omac> kano: Not me :)
<omac> kano:You must be running many apps with almost no memory.
<Kano> sure on a quad core intel with 4 gb ram
<omac> ouch!  Awesome :)
<Kano> nothing is running, just booted live mode
<omac> the live demo is only set for one cpu.
<Kano> it should not use 1 core at 100%, no and never
<omac> You have to configure it to use cpu0, cpu1, cpu2, cpu3  or something like that.....smp
<Kano> ?
<Kano> xorg has to run with 0.x not 100%
<omac> Are you using the intel linux or the amd64 linux?
<Ian_Corne> ...
<Ian_Corne> all not relevant
<Ian_Corne> Kano: fully updated?
<Ian_Corne> did you try turning compiz on/off?
<Ian_Corne> X is using 3.0% atm
<Ian_Corne> sometimes peaking to 13-15%
<Ian_Corne> when i alt tab between windows
<omac> Kano:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ActionParsnip> Kano: have you installed video drivers? Have you by any chance installed the bleeding edge Xorg?
<omac> If you see cpu0-4, you're in business.
<omac> If you don't, smp is not enable.
<Kano> Ian_Corne: daily live
<omac> in the kernel boot line:  additional_cpus=3
<Ian_Corne> omac: you're saying his X is using 100% because only one core is active?
<Ian_Corne> that's just wrong
<Kano> omac: the cpus are seen, but it is not normal that X is runnig at 100%
<omac> and make sure the bios has smp enabled
<Ian_Corne> even with 1 cpu it should not use 100%
<Ian_Corne> Kano: daily live as in on the CD?
<Kano> i have got the same problem with 2 intel quads, one with nvidia gfx card (without nvidia binary 32+64 bit), one with intel onboard q45 (only 32 bit, 64 bit is ok)
<ActionParsnip> Ian_Corne: yeah i thouht that even 1 core @ whatever speed should be fine
<Ian_Corne> try disabeling compiz/installing drivers, I think the cpu does all the work the GPU can't do and that might be the problem
<Ian_Corne> i'm on an intel atom and it doesn't use 100%
<Kano> Ian_Corne: i boot it via a network, but that should not affect X
<Kano> i just want to know if somebody else has this problem
<minimec> Hi. I have a regression on my USB-Speakers after the last update. Don't know if this is hal/device-kid related. Can anyone confirm some usb regressions after the last update?
<Ian_Corne> Kano: well i don't, not on intel not on nvidia, not on ati
<Kano> Ian_Corne: nvidia binary is fine
<Kano> but nv is not
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<omac> kano: what does your cpuinfo say?
<Ian_Corne> yeah i've heard problems with the open drivers
<Kano> omac: there is no problem with the cpu at all
<omac> what kernel are you using?
<omac> kano: uname -a
<Kano> omac: the latest, i told you i use the daily live iso images
<Kano> no hd install, just live mode
<aboSamoor> omac: ActionParsnip fuser -mk, umount, fsck solved the problem thanks very much :)
<Ian_Corne> Kano: can you try to change between compiz on and off?
<Kano> Ian_Corne: it is impossible that compiz is running with nv
<ActionParsnip> aboSamoor: awesome
<omac> in the live mode, press f6 and in the kernel boot line:  additional_cpus=3
<omac> for kano...try this.
<Ian_Corne> Kano: can you please check?
<omac> do you see all 4 cpus in "cat /proc/cpuinfo"   ?
<Kano> omac: the cpus are detected, the Xserver is the problem!
<ActionParsnip> Kano: try installing the video driver then, it may help
<omac> good then you see cpu0-cpu3 when doing your cat /proc/cpuinfo then?
<ActionParsnip> Kano: have you tried any bootoptions?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Kano> ActionParsnip: i know how to boot it via pxe, do you think i need extra bootoptions
<ActionParsnip> possibly
<ActionParsnip> free to try :)
<Kano> thats a driver error
<Kano> or the xserver itself
<ActionParsnip> did you md5 test the iso you used?>
<Kano> just want to know if somebody else has the same problem
<Kano> ActionParsnip: sure
<ActionParsnip> Kano: good
<Kano> i run 1 system with nfs+dhcp+tftp server and 2 clients which boot the iso via network
<Kano> both clients have got the same problem
<Kano> it is usally no kernel problem as i use basically the same kernel on both systems all the day, just with debian as hd install
<Kano> and with one core running wild thats fully crap
<ActionParsnip> i'd check into boot options, its the control you have over the live session
<Kano> which options? x drivers are autodetected and correctly selected
<Kano> i just do not think that i am the only one with that problem. well maybe more would be affected with nv, but usually they use nvidia binary
<ActionParsnip> Kano: acpi off, no dma, no apic
<Kano> ActionParsnip: that would disable smp
<ActionParsnip> Kano: maybe installing the nvidia drivers in the live environment may help
<Kano> ActionParsnip: sure it helps, i told you it does not affect nv binary
<ActionParsnip> Kano: could try bleeding edge Xorg.
<Kano> which iso
<ActionParsnip> Kano: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<omac> kano: disabled "dim display after x min" in power management settings
<ActionParsnip> Kano: add that repo, install latest xorg, restart X
<ActionParsnip> Kano: not sure what version is in your daily thing, maybe its the same version
<Kano> ActionParsnip: today
<omac> kano: it has something to do with power management
<ActionParsnip> Kano: means nothing, just because its todays doesnt garuntee any version of any package
<ActionParsnip> Kano: if the version on that repo is later, you could try it
<omac> other distros also have high xserver cpu utilization issues...solved with some tweaks to power management/removing power management.
<severb> trying to setup dual monitor support using gnome-display-properties raises this error http://pastebin.com/m5f30c6e9
<omac> kano: did you hear that? other distros also have high xserver cpu usage issues...solved with powermanagement tweaks/turning off power management altogether :)
<Kano> omac: do you think i will boot my system with acpi=off when that disables smp completely
<gajop> are karmic updates working properly? i didn't get a single updated in a couple of days; i used to get 20+ each day previously
<omac> kano:   at least try this one:  disable "dim display after x min" in power management settings
<yofel> gajop: tried a different mirror?
<severb> why is dual monitor support so hard to achieve?
<ripps> gajop: there don't tend be updates on weekends
<gajop> yofel, no i haven't; was going to do that next
<yofel> ripps: I had updates every day so far
<omac> kano: then restart your xserver.
<gajop> i thought it might have something to do with karmic going  beta?
<yofel> gajop: yes, we do get much less updates, but there still are some
<ActionParsnip> gajop: try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gajop> are translation_en_us sources always supposed to fail?
<gajop> ActionParsnip, i did that yesterday and got 0 updates, i changed the mirror back to main server now, think i just got a bunch of updates
<ActionParsnip> gajop: funky
<Kano> xorg from edgers seems to fix it on nv 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> Kano: i use it myself, its awesome
<Kano> i had to disable one check for tty and use nohup to start the test script
<ActionParsnip> Kano: as well as the 190 nvidia driver
<Kano> as vt switch is not working
<gajop> btw, update from alpha/beta to stable release when it hits in November doesn't need to be explicitly done? like the update to alpha had to be done (update-manager -d)?
<severb> Can I please get some help? I can't figure how to make my dual monitor setup working in 9.10
<ActionParsnip> gajop: no, you will be using the same repos, just keep updating and you will glide into the rc
<shadowhywind> hay all, Just installed Karmic yesterday, and noticed that the search engine icons are missing in firefox (apparently trying to get away from icons in menus) but any way of adding those back?
<minimec> severb: Are you using a using a restricted driver like 'fglrx' or 'nvidia-new', or do you use an opensource dirver?
<severb> I guess I use the open-source one as no driver is present in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<severb> minimec: It also says No proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<minimec> severb: ok. Go to preferences/display in the menu
<severb> minimec: trying to change the settings using gnome-display-properties dies with this exception http://pastebin.com/m5f30c6e9
<minimec> severb: Check that 'Mirror screens' box and try to detect Monitors
<minimec> severb: Hmmm... I don't know why gnome-display-properties is not starting on your system. Strange.
<severb> no, it is starting, but I can't save any changes
<severb> only if I sudo gnome-display-properties it works fine, but after I re-login all the changes I made are lost
<ActionParsnip> severb: gksudo for gui apps
<severb> ActionParsnip: that doesn't solve it
<minimec> severb: If you want some Xinerama Option, I guess you need a working xorg.conf, as the Xserver needs to write some changes in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<ActionParsnip> severb: just an fyi
<minimec> severb: Try to create a xorg.conf with sudo Xorg -configure That gives you a xorg.conf.new in your home directory. Copy that one to /etc/X11. Maybe that helps.
<severb> minimec: thanks, I'll try that
<minimec> severb: You have to rename it to xorg.conf ;)
<severb> do I need to stop the X server?
<ActionParsnip> severb: backup the original first
<minimec> severb: Yes, I think you have to stop the xserver. You could also boot in recovery mode.
<severb> ok, I'll give it a try right now
<severb> /etc/init.d/gdm --stop
<severb> i guess this is how I stop the X
<severb> right?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I think i may of found an odd bug.. Plug in a flash drive.. it auto mounts, shows up on desktop.. Now you can use 'unmount' or 'eject'  and either will let you safely remove the flash drive.. BUT - if i plug it back in. it dosent get auto mounted  any more. Dmesg shows it.. but it never automounts.
<ActionParsnip> severb: no, just change the file then restart X
<minimec> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Dr_Willis> sudo service gdm stop   (another way that should work)
<severb> ActionParsnip: running the command from terminal gives this error
<severb> Fatal server error:
<severb> Server is already active for display 0
<ActionParsnip> severb: loosk like it needs stopping then.
<severb> ok
<Tarthen> Hey, how can I get 9.04's sound control back?
<Tarthen> Karmic's won't let me enable loopback audio, which I quite frankly need
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. all my usb flash drives are not automounting now....
<edgy> Hi, I had to switch to gdm, seems a kdm problem again. No shutdown and restart options in kde, is this reported?
<Amaranth> Tarthen: build gnome-applets from source yourself, last time I checked
<Tarthen> Whaaat
<Tarthen> Ugh
<Amaranth> Tarthen: What is wrong with the new one?
<Dr_Willis> edgy:  if booting to kde from gdm.. or gnome from kde.. ive noticed that some of the options are not availiable.
<Dr_Willis> edgy:  its been that way for ages.
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: Other way around, the options are only available in KDE if he uses GDM :P
<Dr_Willis> now thats just weird.
<Tarthen> Amaranth: Before, I could go into my sound card and enable loopback audio: ie, my PS3's sound would go in the front and out my speakers
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Amaranth> Tarthen: ah, now you need alsamixer or padevchooser
<Tarthen> Amaranth: The new one has no such setting, and it's a huge downgrade from what it was
<Tarthen> I use pulse
<Tarthen> I think
<Tarthen> heh
<Amaranth> Tarthen: If you didn't the new applet wouldn't work at all
<Tarthen> Alsamixer doesn't seem to let me do it
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> Why does 9.10 start to go back to English when it comes to menues and such?
<edgy> Dr_Willis: ok so I need to switch back to kdm, was there a problem in the last couple days?
<Umeaboy> I didn't choose this.
<Dr_Willis> edgy:  ive not been missing kde+gmome lately
<Dr_Willis> for the last few releases.. kdm-> gnome and gdm -> kde -  had 'issues' in the options they showed
<severb> Ok, so, I changed the xorg.conf file
<mercutio22> What would I have to do to install karmic's version of empathy in a jaunty machine?
<Dr_Willis> mercutio22:  i would look for a empathy ppa repo.
<severb> Just to be clear, when I run gnome-display-properties I can see both my monitors listed
<mercutio22> Dr_Willis: I found some, but none contained the latest and greatest, with IRC access and such... any clues?
<severb> but if I deselect Mirror Screens nothing happens after I relogin
<minimec> severb: That is a goog start ;)
<peterva> Anyone else having lots of issues with sound in Karmic?
<Dr_Willis> mercutio22:  use the source. :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Umeaboy> peterva: What soundcard and driver are you using?
<Dr_Willis> severb:  you need to restart the X server (sudo service gdm restart) to get xorg.conf reread normally
<edgy> peterva: yes I have issues but it's working
<peterva> Umeaboy: Intel 82801DB
<severb> Dr_Willis if I save the changes I make in gnome-display-preferences and I restart the application the changes are already gone
<Umeaboy> peterva: What driver?
<minimec> severb: deselecting the 'mirror' options means that you want to use the Xinerama function. Until now, Xinerama was set directly in xorg.conf. That is probably why you should use gnome-display-properties with sudi rights to give the software access to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<peterva> Umeaboy: sorry, forgot to paste :) -> snd-intel8x0
<mercutio22> Dr_Willis: yeah, I will do that then
<peterva> it shows up in lspci, but not in my sound preferences
<Umeaboy> peterva: Tried changing to another driver in the list?
<severb> minimec: yes, it makes sense, but I can't make the changes permanent
<severb> as soon as I restart the config application all the changes are gone, like it can't change the xorg.conf file for whatever reason
<severb> I also get a message saying Would you like Screen Resolution to set the virtual resolution for you? (Recommended)
<peterva> Umeaboy: which list? :)
<Umeaboy> peterva: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=Intel+82801DB&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_packa
<Umeaboy> ge=
<Kano> it seems updating the nv driver alone is enough
<Umeaboy> There are all the related bugs to Intel 82801DB
<Kano> for the nv 100% issue
<ActionParsnip> Kano: nice
<arielco> @amaranth, mvo: I'm back from testing my RAM - it's fine
<Kano> should be updated in karmic too
<yofel> Kano: file a bug for nv and tell them that the newer driver works fine
<yofel> Kano: and please use 'ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-nv' from the commandline or the run dialog to do that
<mvo> arielco: do you have something in /var/crash ?
<arielco> Um, I'd have to boot from the livecd to check that. What should I look for?
<arielco> @mvo: right now I'm running Pidgin from Windows
<edgy> sirs, how can I assign Fn+F3 for locking the screen instead of the default Ctrl+Alt+L, I tried but it didn't work
<BluesKaj> pidgin is cross platform ?
<rsk> Yes.
<arielco> @blueskaj: yup, it is
<BluesKaj> never used it so ...
<arielco> @blueskaj: http://www.pidgin.im
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: yeah man its awesome
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut \edgy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shortcut \edgy
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, how ? :)
<edgy> actually I want both of them to work
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: same interface on linux and Windows
<mvo> arielco: hm, /var/crash should contain something that has dpkg in the name
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | edgy
<ubottu> edgy: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<edgy> ActionParsnip: yes I changed it from there but it didn't work
<yofel> ActionParsnip: I like it too, but since it has rather bad jabber support I have to use psi
<minimec> severb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/286152/ This is a xorg.conf with Xinerama... Maybe try to adapt your xorg.conf with these Xinerama settings.
<arielco> @mvo: Ok, gotta go now - I'll check when I get back from the cotton fields ;)
<veovis__> On my system, the live cd lets me use my restricted drivers for my wireless card, but I get "no propreitary drivers in use on this system.
<ActionParsnip> yofel: i use carrier which is a fork, you can email the devs for requested functionality and bugs
<severb> minimec: I suck at hacking xorg.conf
<veovis__> After install sorry for linebreak
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, i tried kde for windows but the apps were restricted and crashy
<ActionParsnip> edgy: does the shortcut set properly in the gui?
<yofel> ActionParsnip: do you have the link at hand?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: sounds like a collision of mess
<minimec> severb: Yeah. I don't like that too ;)
<edgy> ActionParsnip: when I press the Fn+F3 it's set to screensaver in the shortcut, don't know where is the name came from though
<edgy> ActionParsnip: never tried keytouch before but I will do
<ActionParsnip> yofel: http://funpidgin.sourceforge.net/    if you are 64bit you will need to compile
<yofel> ActionParsnip: ok, thx
<edgy> ActionParsnip: I set it in kde component "Run Command Interface" btw
<ActionParsnip> edgy: does Fn create an event in xev?
<severb> minimec: thanks anyway. I think I'll install an older version of Ubuntu and maybe try again 9.10 after a few months maybe it will just work
<edgy> ActionParsnip: forgive me I need to go for 10 mins and come back ...
<minimec> severb: can you give me the output of lspci | grep VGA
<thiebaude> compiz.real crashes after startup
<oldude67> well update manager crashes...but life is good..:D
<severb> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<thiebaude> and i dont even use compiz anymore
<minimec> severb: ok.  now can you paste.ubuntu.com the xorg.conf.new you created?
<severb> sure
<severb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/286159/
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<minimec> severb: thx. I gonna have a look at that.
<severb> minimec: great, thanks a lot
<minimec> severb: and the 'mirror option' works, but not Xnerama. Is that correct?
<severb> exactly
<severb> one of the monitor is the laptop display and the other one an old LG CRT
<minimec> severb: the xorg.new file is configured for one monitor only, as I see in your pastebin.
<severb> hmmm... don't know why
<phako> anyone else experiencing a unpleasant "click" before any audio access on karmic?
<phako> with or without pulseaudio
<oldude67> phako, my pulseaudio is fubarred i cant get it to work right so dont feel alone.
<thiebaude> no but i trying to start gparted and ask for my password and i keep giving it and it says incorrect
<arand> phako; I think I have that on startup, I don't find it particulary unpleasant though
<phako> oldude67, no. I explicitly kill pa cause I need exclusive access to the device
<Kano> hmm it is not directly the driver
<Kano> something else must be there
<Kano> when i do gdm restart xorg usage is low too
<phako> ah, seems like bug 381201
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381201 in linux "snd-hda-intel powersave option and "CLICK" from speakers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381201
<edgy> ActionParsnip: I now tried xev and Fn doens't generate any even but Fn+F3 does
<minimec> severb: Are you with me? ;)
<severb> I'm here
<severb> reading man xorg.conf
<minimec> severb: have a look at that http://paste.ubuntu.com/286170/
<Boondoklife> if we install the beta right now, and simply do the upgrades, will it be the same as installing the final release?
<rsk> Boondoklife: no you won't have ext4
<minimec> severb: OUps there is an error...
<Boondoklife> rsk: ok so to have ext4 i have to wait for the final release?
<rsk> no you have to install, not upgrade
<severb> :-D
<Boondoklife> rsk: I was gonna do a fresh install of the beta now, and then just keep upto date from there.
<rsk> right the same then
<ActionParsnip> edgy: does F3 on its own make a different code to Fn+F3?
<minimec> severb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/286175/ Try to use that as /etc/X11/xorg.conf If it doesn't work, just delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf and reboot
<Boondoklife> rsk: thanks that is what I thought, but always better to ask =)
<severb> you forgot xinerama support first time, right? :-)
<minimec> severb: exactly ;)
<severb> ok, I'll give it a try
<severb> brb
<FFEMTcJ> how can I install non-free-codecs in 9.10? i keep getting solutions with a -19000 score
<edgy> ActionParsnip: first sorry its not F3, it's F6. F6 alone generates an F6 code but with Fn it generates XF86ScreenSaver
<cybersplice> FFEMTcJ: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<ActionParsnip> edgy: ahhh thats very interesting
<edgy> ActionParsnip: why is it interesting and make those codes like XF86ScreenSaver
<minimec> FFEMTcJ: medibuntu
<ActionParsnip> edgy: well the Fn key is actually doing stuff, sometimes they dont, i kinda expected both fn+f3 and f3 on its own to be the same
<oldude67> great and now the screensavers are fubarred too...yeah...what else can we have go wrong today.
<FFEMTcJ> i think i found my problem.. i installed the jaunty medibuntu repo
<FFEMTcJ> lol
<FFEMTcJ> copy paste sucks sometimes
<minimec> FFEMTcJ: ;)
<edgy> ActionParsnip: does it work for you if you tried it in karmic?
<FFEMTcJ> minimec: once you said medibuntu, i was thinking.. i already did that... then i thought about it a little more
<edgy> ActionParsnip: btw I am trying it from kde, let me logout and try it from gnome
<Rockt> hi, I'm having problems with the beta, my cdrom does not spin down. mounted or not.
<Rockt> anybody seen this?
<oldude67> great, i guess one of the new updates didnt install xscreensaver so it wont run.well it least it isnt a total fubar.
<ActionParsnip> edgy: i dont have any Fn buttons to press anwhere
<cybersplice> ActionParsnip: Are you using a FrogPad?
<ActionParsnip> cybersplice: frogpad?
<deepjoy> http://www.frogpad.com/
<ActionParsnip> deepjoy: cybersplice: wow thats weird, but cool weird
<cybersplice> Yeh. I had a bad injury at one point and almost had to buy one.
<cybersplice> You said no Fn keys, and it popped into my head.
<phako> eh
<phako> why does totem modify my screen settings?!
<ActionParsnip> cybersplice: i just use a ye olde 102 keyboard thing, no media keys, nothing. Just the keys you know and love
<cybersplice> ActionParsnip: http://www.maltron.com/maltron-kbd-dual.html
<cybersplice> I still have an IBM clicky brick. Could use it as a mace from horseback.
<severb> minimec: I had no luck buddy
<severb> and grub won't let me select a failsafe boot
<dooglus> hi people.  can I turn on logging in the IM client?
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: depends on the client, pidgin has it
<thiebaude> dooglus, which IM client?
<minimec> severb: so what do you get after boot? Just a black screen or that x recovery tool?
<dooglus> thiebaude: empathy I think
<cybersplice> deepjoy: seen these? http://www.maltron.com/maltron-kbd-dual.html
<ActionParsnip> cybersplice: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svjLIZKAHQI&feature=fvw
<dooglus> thiebaude: the one that came with ubuntu+1
<thiebaude> dooglus, im not sure i dont use it
<dooglus> you use pidgin?
<ActionParsnip> cybersplice: customisable full colour key buttons
<thiebaude> xchat
<severb> well, after boot it keeps flickering, I can't switch using ctrl alt f1 to a terminal to stop gdm from starting
<dooglus> xchat can do IM?
<thiebaude> sometimes pidgin
<cybersplice> ActionParsnip: Yes, i've seen the little buggers. My incredibly wealthy friend claims to have one, but i haven't seen it yet.
<thiebaude> dooglus, i think its just irc
<dooglus> I just installed the 9.10 beta - it took less than 5 minutes.  that's astonishing
<ActionParsnip> cybersplice: very OTT, maximum peacocking though :D
<cybersplice> Maximum volume yields maximum peacocks!
<cybersplice> I hate him. He has a sportscar.
<cybersplice> I have... no car.
<thiebaude> dooglus, my 9.04 install from live cd took 12 min
<dooglus> thiebaude: I had previously made a bootable USB key with it on - I guess reading USB key is quicker than CD, but don't know.  I just didn't want to have to waste a blank CD
<yofel> dooglus: you can do IM in xchat with bitlbee
<dooglus> yofel: ah, right...  I think I'll stick with pidgin.  thanks
<dooglus> what's the recommended way to install the flash player?
<dooglus> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<thiebaude> dooglus, i do it through synaptic
<deepjoy> cybersplice: no I hadn't I have not used anything but regular laptop keyboards for years now, came upon frogpad reading digg I think
<thiebaude> adobe-flashplugin
<minimec> severb: It keeps flickering... Hmmm. That means, that there are no major errors in the xorg.conf syntax, as the Xserver revcognizes it as correct xorg.conf.
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: if you run 64bit could use the alpha 64bit flash plugin instead
<ActionParsnip> runs great here
<minimec> severb: If the xorg.conf has some errors, you would have the X recovery tool, I guess.
<severb> minimec: you're right
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, i have a processor that does 32 or 64bit can i use 64bit flash?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: it depends on the arch of your ubuntu, most 64bit CPUs can run a 32bit OS
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, oh, ok thanks
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, im using 32bit 9.10
<minimec> severb: We could add Section "DRI"... http://paste.ubuntu.com/286191/
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: then you can use the 32bit plugin
<cwillu_at_work> anybody know any good tricks to get grub to notice that my shift key is down?
<thiebaude> cool
<minimec> severb: See at the end... Section "DRI"
<severb> minimec: but I have no way of editing xorg.conf. I'm currently using another machine for IRC
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: i use the alpha 64bit plugin and also have native 64bit jave via manual install, no repositories were used
<severb> because the grub doesn't let me pick a failsafe boot
<minimec> severb: You can always use a live CD to edit an existing Ubuntu installation.
<cwillu_at_work> severb, hold shift down before grub comes up
<ActionParsnip> severb: boot to live cd, mount te partition and edit it there
<minimec> severb: Why doesn't it boot in recovery mode?
<severb> minimec: thanks for the tip :-)
<dooglus> heh - seems the 5 minute install was nothing compared to the "Need to get 248MB of archives" I just found when checking it's up to date...
<severb> minimec: it justs boots without showing the grub menu, I don't know...
<cwillu_at_work> dooglus, that's pretty typical of the days following a beta or release candidate :p
 * cwillu_at_work repeats himself
<cwillu_at_work> severb, hold shift down before grub comes up
<dooglus> cwillu_at_work: I suppose so - it's my fault for not waiting for the final release
<minimec> severb: Press and hold the 'esc' key while starting the machine
 * cwillu_at_work doesn't want to repeat himself again :p
<cwillu_at_work> minimec, it's not escape anymore
<FFEMTcJ> ok.. im trying to make my two screens twinview using nvidia-settings  - it keeps failing to do it saying it cant parse x.org when i try to hit save... any ideas?
<cwillu_at_work> unless they left that as a fallback
<minimec> cwillu_at_work: OUps... What is it then?
<severb> pressing shift works
<severb> thanks!
<dooglus> oh, one thing that puzzled me - empathy is offering to spell check in english or turkish.  why turkish?  I installed ubuntu telling it I was in england, didn't mention turkey at all
<JanC> left shift IIRC
<minimec> severb: ok ;)
 * cwillu_at_work SAID he DIDN"T want to REPEAT himself again :p
<yofel> *sigh* karmic boot is so broken... rebooted my other pc and boot just stopped after routine fsck (without running it it seems)...
<minimec> cwillu_at_work: Thx. Seems to bee shift now.
<cwillu_at_work> yes, I think I said that three times :p
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: use localpurge maybe to get rid
<dooglus> karmic comes with gcc by default?
<severb> ok, so, when I sudo gdm start
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<severb> I get unable to find users: no seat-id found
<severb> GdmDisplay: display lasted 2.3 seconds repeated 6 times
<Amaranth> dooglus: It comes with enough of a build system to compile kernel modules but not regular binaries
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: I know - but I just installed 9.10 beta onto a new PC and it auto-installed gcc
<severb> mximum number of x display failures reached
<severb> check X server log for errors
<cwillu_at_work> severb, I get similar brokenness here, there's...  broken stuff right now :p
<Amaranth> dooglus: This has been the case for some time
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: then its a dependancy of something you installed
<severb> how can I check X log?
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: No, read my lines too :)
<yofel> severb: the X log is /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<minimec> severb: nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dooglus> Amaranth: I just built a regular binary without needing to install anything
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: I've installed absolutely nothing - just the default stuff
 * cybersplice is upgrading another production machine to Karmic... ooer!
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: looks like its normal according to Amaranth
<severb> I think the log it's clean, I can't see any errors in there
<ActionParsnip> cybersplice: brave
<cybersplice> ActionParsnip: Stupid, more like! :D
<Amaranth> dooglus: so that part may be a little different...
<ActionParsnip> cybersplice: probably a bit from olomn A, a bit from colomn B
<cybersplice> hehe
<severb> only Leaving Restore TV, ddxSigGiveUp: closing log
<FFEMTcJ> anyone?
<Amaranth> FFEMTcJ: the problem is you probably have no xorg.conf
<thiebaude> grturner, i see your in NC also
<^robertj> ok, I am a sad puppy, gnome-session is hanging half-way through without a whole lot of hits
<^robertj> hints
<^robertj> I can log an to xterm session, run metacity & gnome-panel by hand and get mostly up and going
<FFEMTcJ> Amaranth: why would i not have an xorg.conf.. how should i create one?
<Amaranth> ^robertj: so log in to an xterm session and run gnome-session :)
<^robertj> last error is ** (nm-applet:3543): DEBUG: applet_common_device_state_changed
<^robertj> Failure: Module initalization failed
<^robertj> but who cares, that shouldn't halt gnome-session right?
<minimec> severb: So that modified xorg.conf is basicly correct. What if you '#' comment out HorizSync and VertRefresh on "MOnitor0"
<^robertj> I get the wallpaper but gnome-panel never comes up when I run gnome-session alone
<Amaranth> FFEMTcJ: Dunno, I guess you should have to enable the nvidia driver to begin with
<Amaranth> Otherwise we don't have them anymore, I'm currently running without one
<severb> minimec: ok, let me try that
<FFEMTcJ> would there be another way to setup twinview for my two monitors?
<Amaranth> by hand editing an xorg.conf
<severb> minimec: same as before
<minimec> severb: Did you add Section "DRI"?
<severb> yes I did
<^robertj> Amaranth, any other ideas?
<jsalisbury> My upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic has not made progress in several days.  The console has a repeating message: "100% [Working]" Has anyone else run into this?
<choman1> hello
<MTecknology> Why can't I use gnome-power-manager to hibernat/suspend anymore?
<minimec> severb: Well.. I guess you rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf as something like xorg.conf.xinerama, make sure that there is no xorg.conf anymore (sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf) and reboot. I cannot help you further I guess.
<cybersplice> jsalisbury: I haven't seen it yet, and i've upgraded quite a few machines now.
<yofel> MTecknology: that was moved to the fast uses switch applet afaik (the thing that displays your name on the panel)
<MTecknology> yofel: .... why?
<Amaranth> ^robertj: what filesystem do you use for $HOME?
<MTecknology> I don't use that applet :(
<severb> minimec: thanks a lot anyway, I guess 9.10 it's not ready yet for me. This is also a good oportunity to try fedora
<jsalisbury> cybersplice:  Hmm, maybe I'll just try to restart it
<yofel> MTecknology: if you don't use that applet you should be able to find them in the main menu
<MTecknology> yofel: I don't use gnome
<yofel> MTecknology: oh, xfce?
<cybersplice> jsalisbury: Worst that can happen is you reinstall.
<MTecknology> yofel: openbox
<cybersplice> Something must have frozen.
<yofel> MTecknology: hm, never used that either, so i don't know, sry
<edgy> ActionParsnip: hi, sorry for latency but many problems
<edgy> ActionParsnip: in gnome Fn+F6 works out of the box
<jsalisbury> cybersplice:  thanks.  I guess I can do a fresh install from an iso.  I just wanted to test the upgrade procedure.
<edgy> ActionParsnip: i have done nothing to set it ;)
<minimec> severb: Well maybe a bleeding edge fedora is worth a try ;) I am more the Debian/Ubuntu user.
<yofel> MTecknology: as to why they moved it: no idea. I got fed up with gnome and switched to kde a while ago
<edgy> ActionParsnip: actually since the code is correct, this is what expected, right?
<minimec> severb: You could try our modified xorg.conf in fedora :)
<^robertj> any hints for gnome-settings-daemon could not acquire name?
<MTecknology> yofel: this royally sucks... Not sure what I'm supposed to do now
<ActionParsnip> edgy: as long as the shortcut gets assigned in the shortcut manager then this is fine
<yofel> MTecknology: wasn't there at least something like pm-suspend for the command line?
<severb> minimec: I hope I can use the graphical configuration tools they provide to change the xorg.config :-)
<MTecknology> yofel: hrm... I'll try that in about 10min
<MTecknology> thanks
<edgy> ActionParsnip: no, I haven't assigned it in shortcut manager
<choman1> anyone heard of any Dell D600 freezing issues?
<ActionParsnip> edgy: thats where id head
<FFEMTcJ> Amaranth: hand editing is beyond me.. i do have an xorg.conf tho
<edgy> ActionParsnip: sorry what do you mean by id head?
<ActionParsnip> i'd head to the keyboard shortcuts bit and set the shortcut there
<ActionParsnip> edgy: if you use compiz i'm not sure if it will capture it for its own
<aprilhare> hey
<aprilhare> running update-manage - its threatening to remove libgd2-noxpm and libqt4-core - is this good or bad?
<aprilhare> update-manager even
<edgy> ActionParsnip: no, I am not using compiz. In preferences -> keyboard lock screen is assigned to ctrl+Alt+L, nothing regarding Fn+F6 and it still works
<yofel> aprilhare: libgd2-noxpm yes, libqt4-core no
<Amaranth> aprilhare: run aptitude dist-upgrade instead, see if it does it better
<ActionParsnip> edgy: if it works, dont fix it ;)
<aprilhare> still gunna remove libqt4-core
<aprilhare> libqt4-core: Depends: libqtcore4 (= 4.5.2-0ubuntu5) but 4.5.2-0ubuntu6 is to be installed.
<aprilhare> ?
<yofel> aprilhare: sounds like a new version of libqt4 was uploaded but not all packages are built yes, wait an hour or so and try again
<yofel> s/yes/yet
<Amaranth> FFEMTcJ: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1273328&highlight=nvidia-settings may be helpful
<^robertj> what telsl gnome-session that yes I do want it to start gnome-panel?
<aprilhare> yofel: it's been days. i haven't gone ahead
<Amaranth> ^robertj: random: try removing ~/.pulse and then starting gnome-session
<yofel> aprilhare: libqt4-core is being held back for days?
<yofel> aprilhare: libgd2-noxpm was updated days ok indeed though
<^robertj> Amaranth, no change
<Amaranth> yofel: figured out the amarok thing, btw
<^robertj> other than volume-control-appelt is now unhappy
<yofel> Amaranth: hm? The packages should be built now ;)
<Amaranth> yofel: the amd64 builders were ahead of the x86 ones and arch: all packages are always built on x86
<aprilhare> yofel: yes
<Amaranth> yofel: so you had all the bits for amd64 but were actually waiting on x86 to catch up
<yofel> Amaranth: ah, so -common packages are alyways build on i386? Didn't know that
<aprilhare> i'm on amd64
<yofel> Amaranth: s/-common/arch-indep
<Amaranth> yofel: right :)
<nexon> Coul anyone of you make java and flash running?
<yofel> ah, that explains some things I've been wondering about ^^
<^robertj> brb
<aprilhare> nexon: yes to flash. java is a little buggy but works
<Amaranth> aprilhare: over way around for me :)
<nexon> aprilhare: How did you do?
<Amaranth> s/over/other/
<aprilhare> then again, i think i'm falling back on a hand install of amd64 java
<yofel> nexon: both work fine here
<Amaranth> nexon: is flash not responding to clicks?
<aprilhare> nexon: java worked fine.
<aprilhare> not java, flash :)
<aprilhare> flash worked fine.
<aprilhare> heh
<minimec> nexon: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
 * aprilhare installed amd64 flash alpha
<aprilhare> not the wrappered one in the repos, true amd64 flash
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: nice isnt it :)
 * yofel uses amd64 flash alpha too
<yofel> works great :)
<nexon> i installed both with synaptic, but firefox says it has not either java or flash...If i starts searching plugins it finishes instantly and says that nothing could be found
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip: it is - except in full screen mode playing video. its choppy then. but at least its stable.
<ActionParsnip> nexon: what is the output of: uname -a
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: works great here but maye its my nvidia gfx :)
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip: i'm using nvidia
<nexon> ActionParsnip: Linux E6600 2.6.31-11-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 2 11:06:40 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: my desktop is a POS compared to most systems
<ActionParsnip> nexon: great, ok run: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip: nothing to do with the system. i tried the wrappered flash before installing amd64 and its fullscreen isn't choppy
<aprilhare> i traded stability for choppiness
<Amaranth> aprilhare: 64-bit flash has all GPU acceleration disabled
<nexon> ActionParsnip: I did
<Amaranth> aprilhare: then again 32-bit does too if it detects compiz running
<aprilhare> Amaranth: any idea how to enable gpu acceleration?
<maxstirner1> Amaranth: ok I also get the hardware freeze on wireless lan without any usb disks connected..
<ActionParsnip> nexon: then run: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; tar zxvf ./libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; rm ./libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> nexon: then restart all firefoxes, flash be yours
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: makes my memory usage in flash be a lot less
<aprilhare> http://thebackbutton.com/blog/64/enable-gpu-composing-on-flash-player-10-content/
<FFEMTcJ> Amaranth: that worked.. thanks!
<Amaranth> FFEMTcJ: I don't even know what the fix is, just remembered that thread had it :)
<nexon> ActionParsnip: Great! Thank you! Can you also tell me what to do to make java running?
<FFEMTcJ> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Amaranth> FFEMTcJ: ah, right, that'll create a stock nvidia xorg.conf
<FFEMTcJ> Amaranth: ive had to do that before, but forgot about it until i saw it there
<thiebaude> nexon, did you sudo apt-get install sun-java6.jre sun-java6-plugins
<ActionParsnip> nexon: get the latest 64bit bin from www.java.com and move the bin file to /opt
<nexon> thiebaude: Yes, I dit...
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: no no no
<nexon> ActionParsnip: ok
<thiebaude> nexon, ok
<Amaranth> nexon: No, don't do that
<nexon> Amaranth,.k
<Amaranth> Wait until you know 100% the packages have failed you before you start installing stuff not packaged
<Amaranth> nexon: install the icedtea6-plugin package
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip: thats all well and good, however how do i force gpu acceleration? it quite clearly needs it
<dooglus> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ActionParsnip> nexon: sudo chmod+x it then run it and accept the defaults, you can now run: cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; ln -s /opt/jre1.6.0_16/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: i think its part of the embed html
 * aprilhare installed skype 2.1 beta - it uses pulseaudio and is very much better
<nexon> Amaranth,: should i remove sun java before I install  icedtea6-plugin?
<ActionParsnip> nexon: if your java version is different, change the number
<Amaranth> nexon: shouldn't matter
<Amaranth> nexon: worst case you have an extra java
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip: how does that knowledge help me? :) x86 version accelerates, amd64 stuck in 'off' position
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip: wanna use with favourite website
<dooglus> aprilhare: thanks.  I'll try that
<nexon> okay wait one second then I'll try the openjdk
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: not sure then, i thought it was a setting in flash itself if you right click and go to settings
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: Stop. Telling. Him. That.
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: Unless you agree to be personally responsible for all java and browser related problems he has from now on
<nexon> Okay, everything perfect, java runs
<ActionParsnip> Amaranth: ok, i'll stop
<ActionParsnip> nexon: awesome
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip: thats the thing: that menu is rigged to switch off gpu acceleration at all times
<iblue> hi
<iblue> i updated to karmic and keep getting this error when starting any application:
<iblue> GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0)
<nexon> another thing...I dont know if that is a specific karmic koala problem, but my evolution has no the "contact" "email" tec. buttons on the left side...Do you know how I can get them back?
<iblue> any suggestions?
<iblue> killing gconfd-2 works, but only until the next reboot
<cybersplice> "Turbolinux left the room." That's pretty much an epitaph, right?
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: looks like its an nvidia goody: http://www.techerator.com/2009/06/adobe-and-nvidia-collaboring-on-gpu-acceleration-for-flash/
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, i cant wait for that
<boban> is kde 4.3.2 going to be in 9.10 release?
<rsk> boban: 4.3.2 is not out
<boban> it will be released tommorow, i hope, just asking
<boban> i hope they improve kwin effects performance
<ActionParsnip> boban: looks like 4.3.1  is, you can always add a PPA
<ActionParsnip> !info kdebase-bin
<ubottu> kdebase-bin (source: kdebase): core binaries for the KDE 4 base module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 306 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<maxstirner1> I've got hardware freezes on karmic, the last message in dmesg is always "Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO" with encrypted hom dir, then hardlock.. the only related bug seems to be here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/372014
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372014 in ecryptfs-utils "errors in dmesg" [Low,Confirmed]
<joejc> how do i make special icons for folders?
<Amaranth> joejc: emblems
<Pres-Gas> I cannot seem to get the clock to change from GMT on two different installs.  Not finding a similar bug.  Anything else I should look at before reporting it?
<joejc> really?
<Amaranth> you can't do it like we do for the Music and such folders
<cybersplice> maxstirner1: Looks like a fix was released for that.
<Pres-Gas> I go to the Date/Time panel and it will not let me change the time manually nor properly sync with ntp servers
<Amaranth> Those are treated specially
<joejc> thats way simpler than i thought it was
<maxstirner1> cybersplice: thanks for your attention.. i'm on karmic, for some reason i get the error message and then i get hardlock
<cybersplice> it sounds like it's trying to read a key from somewhere, and exploding when it can't find it.
<maxstirner1> cybersplice: i suppose if theres an I/O problem on  the mounted & encrypted home dir, the system would lock..
<maxstirner1> yy
<cybersplice> Did you create a key on a USB stick or something?
<cybersplice> maxstirner1: perhaps boot from livecd, and remove your encrypted home from fstab
<nexon> Is there always Rhythmbox instead of Banshee on the Beta install disk? As far as I remember, they said that Banshee will be the default player
<maxstirner1> cybersplice: that would work, i've had 8.10 until yesterday, never crashed
<maxstirner1> never touch a running system hey ;)
 * cybersplice likes to touch running systems!
 * maxstirner1 too unfortunately
<maxstirner1> would like to research this further, cant really seem find related bugs
<darkham> banshee don't should be the default audio player in karmic?
<cybersplice> My tux servers are all 8.04, though, and *nobody* touches my production servers.
<cybersplice> :D
<maxstirner1> obv
<cybersplice> Make a VM and see if you can replicate it.
<maxstirner1> but it is nice to have a desktop that doesnt freeze every 12.5 mins
<maxstirner1> :D
<Boohbah> hi BUGabundo
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: hi long time no irc?
<yofel> hi Boohbah
<yofel> and BUGabundo
<wild_oscar> hi! on ubuntu karmic, shouldn't the Nvidia ION be recognized when running the "restricted drivers manager" ?
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<yofel> wild_oscar: did you try to refresh the updates list after an install at least once?
<wild_oscar> yofel: doing it as we speak :)
<wild_oscar> ie, downloading some 200 updates
<yofel> wild_oscar: just saying since there was a bug about jockey not having the drivers list until the repos list isn't refreshed at least once
<Travis-42> since trying 9.10 beta, ubuntu no longer auto-mounts portable usb sticks for me. is there some setting I may have to change?
<wild_oscar> actually, jockey is one that's being updated
<JMFTheVCI> Is anyone seeing messages during boot from fsck. (check in 3 starts) etc. Is there a way to turn these off so that we go cleanly into xsplash without annoying console traffic?
<Amaranth> JMFTheVCI: Nope
<Amaranth> Not sure what is going to be done about all that yet
<doktoreas_> hello folks..
<JMFTheVCI> Don't that bug ya'?
<Amaranth> JMFTheVCI: Probably nothing until lucid...
<doktoreas_> anyone using Evolution with IMAP Gmail is experiencing timeout?
<wild_oscar> btw, I realized xorg.conf is not used - what file should one backup when messing around with the graphic stuff?
<Amaranth> JMFTheVCI: Nah, I always booted without quiet when we were using usplash just so I could see that fsck line :)
<JMFTheVCI> Amaranth. It doesn't happen on Jaunty. Why introduce it in Karmic?
<Amaranth> wild_oscar: None, it's all autoconfigured unless you override it in xorg.conf
<Amaranth> wild_oscar: So if you mess it up just trash the xorg.conf and it goes back to before
<yofel> JMFTheVCI: jaunty used usplash, karmic switched to xsplash which needs X running
<Amaranth> JMFTheVCI: They were there, just hidden behind usplash
<yofel> JMFTheVCI: and thus at least needs to wait until the base hardware is initialized
<yofel> JMFTheVCI: and X isn't really that fast at starting from hdd :/
<wild_oscar> restricted drivers will create a xorg.conf then?
<JMFTheVCI> yofel: So until xsplash is started earlier messages like these will prevail...
<nexon> After reinstalling them, I have a problem with the layout of rhythmbox and evolution, is there an easy way to fix that?
<yofel> JMFTheVCI: yes, or until they find a way to blank the screen until xsplash
<slacker_nl> hello, against which package do I need to report a bug for packages installed by the minimal installation CD?
<joejc> u sure they are emblems?
<JMFTheVCI> yofel: Thanks.
<yofel> JMFTheVCI: actually I think some folks did that by deliberately breaking the framebuffer, but I don't feel well about that
<JMFTheVCI> (and Amaranth)
<joejc> emblems are small and in the corner those are in the center and big
<Amaranth> joejc: As I said you can't duplicate the look of the Music and etc folders because those are handled specially
<Amaranth> joejc: For all other folders you have to use emblems
<maxstirner1> dmesg | grep ecryptfs
<maxstirner1> [ 2343.922098] ecryptfs_read_lower: octets_read = [-4]; expected [4096]
<maxstirner1> [ 2343.922111] ecryptfs_read_and_validate_header_region: Error reading header region; rc = [-22]
<maxstirner1> more news from ecryptfs ;)
<joejc> how do i make the other folders special?
<Amaranth> joejc: Edit nautilus source code
<joejc> what PL is it?
<Amaranth> joejc: Some of the most convoluted C known to man :)
<Amaranth> (GObject/C)
<Amaranth> Once you understand GObject it is pretty clear but otherwise...
<cybersplice> Amaranth: You should see my firm's bespoke software. Makes me physically ill.
<joejc> any chance its all together and all i'll need to do is hack it instead of really coding?
<vigo> Can I remove Evolution or is it interdependent  or would hamper other things. Seems like it is integrated with alot of stuffs, but I have never used it and have no reason to anymore?
<nexon> Isn't there sth. like evolution-branding?
<maxstirner1> vigo: i remove it, along with all the mono stuff, nothing happens
<vigo> Thank you
<joejc> its is part of gnome tho
<joejc> so is epiphanny but no one care about that either
<vigo> I like Epiphany, but I prefer IceCat.
<maxstirner1> swiftfox! ;)
 * joejc is away: finding nautilus source code
<yofel> joejc: if you want to edit it on the base what is already in ubuntu just running 'apt-get source nautilus' is enough
<Amaranth> vigo: As long as you don't remove evolution-data-server and it's dependencies you won't break anything
<yofel> joejc: other than that, look at http://git.gnome.org/cgit/
<Pres-Gas> Okay, every time I change time in Karmic Beta (latest updates) I am getting page table error on next boot.  This has happened twice now.  Also, it is on more than one platform than the eee.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/432790
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432790 in linux "Page table error booting KarmicA6 on eeepc900" [Medium,Triaged]
<Boohbah> Pres-Gas: i also had trouble booting generic kernels on my eeepc. The realtime kernel is working excellently, however
<Amaranth> Boohbah: Realtime kernel means about 1 hour battery life :P
<Amaranth> It disables all power management because that introduces latency
<Boohbah> Amaranth: realtime kernel for me means no alsa xruns for my realtime sound software, and I'm hooked up to AC anyways :)
<Pres-Gas> Boohbah, this also happened on a Dell D630.  Seems to show itself when I set the time, which does not seem to be set properly on install.
<Boohbah> Pres-Gas: is time displayed correctly in BIOS?
<Pres-Gas> doublechecking that...it was in the Dell
<Boohbah> Pres-Gas: i have had no troubles with the clock, however i upgraded from jaunty to karmic alpha 5 and have been updating since
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, these are fresh installs...
<Pres-Gas> hmmm...this one was off...I will boot up the dell and see what it says
<nexon> Is there an easy way to restore for all gnome including installedn apps the default settings they had when i installed the OS without reinstalling the OS?
<dax2112rush> hi all, since karmic, shift-backspace seems to logout. It is really annoying, how do I disable that?
<cetanhota> anyone tried alpha 6 in VMWare Fusion? It installs, but on reboot I get an active mouse and a black screen.
<Amaranth> cetanhota: Please try again with the beta (and don't install vmware additions in the guest)
<cetanhota> Amaranth, got yall will do so now. I will let you know the results.
<NoelJB> cetanhota, FWIW, I had it running in WS workstation.
<Pres-Gas> Okay, since this is logged...I just set yet a third machine to install 9.10...made sure the bios had proper time...we will see.
<NoelJB> cetanhota, both kubuntu and ubuntu alpha and beta.
<cetanhota> have alpha 6 running and patched many time in virtual box.
<NoelJB> cetanhota, I don't have a Mac available to test in current Fusion, just Workstation.
<cetanhota> NoelJB. will try the beta. update when its done.
<TheInfinity> cetanhota: i could also test if you have  questions / need someone else to test.
<cetanhota> Image is about half way done DL now. I think Amaranth, hit it on the head. the issue is the vmware guest.
<dupondje> Somebody here can help me getting SynCE allowed in apparmor ?
<nelson_> how is kubuntu 9.10
<TheInfinity> nelson_: beta :)
<BUGabundo> TheInfinity: lol
<protector> hi, have problem with Broadcom WLAN and Network Manager. The Connection was declined ;) gives a work around? thx for help
<NoelJB> protector, try asking on #NM
<TheInfinity> BUGabundo: like question, like answer ;)
<BUGabundo> NoelJB: actually its prob a kernel bug
<BUGabundo> or better yet, a driver
<BUGabundo> NM won't do much
<wompy> Hi! I'm using a wpa2-connection with ndiswrapper. in my old gentoo-days,the wpa2-connection worked fine,but when changed to ubuntu it did not work,even when i compiled the latest versions of network-manager and wpa-supplicant. A few days ago i installed the alpha6 and surprisingly the wpa2-connection worked again. with a update around the first of october it broke again. any suggestions?thanks
<BUGabundo> protector: please join #ubuntu-mozillateam and ping asac on it
<commander_> can i use suspend,hibernate,reboot?
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, the broadcom thing?
<BUGabundo> yes
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, and asac is also on #nm.  right now, the topic is bluetooth pan
<wompy> #ubuntu-mozillateam
<protector> BUGabundo: why mozilla?
<BUGabundo> 'cause he's always there :)
<NoelJB> LOL
<BUGabundo> asac is on both teams
<protector> ah l
<protector> k
<yofel> huh, wtf?
<yofel> apport-kde just opened a new kdesudo window about every 3 seconds. How is one supposed to input something there?
<yofel> After about the 10th I had to kill it...
<Travis-42> since switching to 9.10 beta, my usb flash drives no longer automount. any idea how to restore this?
<BUGabundo> I'm having a similar prob Travis-42
<BUGabundo> some devices won't automount anymore
<BUGabundo> not all, just some
<BUGabundo> udev bug I guess
<BUGabundo> if you find something in LP let me know, or sub me to it
<Travis-42> BUGabundo: for me it's just things like USB flash drives: anything in fstab mounts fine and digital camera mounts fine
<yofel> BUGabundo: isn't nautilus responsible for mounting them?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> Travis-42: for me, so far its only my android device
<BUGabundo> it used to be fine, now I have to sudo mount it :(
<JanC> probably not recognised as a storage device?
<yofel> hm, a quick search on LP gave bug 432857
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432857 in linux "[KARMIC] USB storage not auto mounting on Acer Aspire One" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432857
<Travis-42> BUGabundo: yea, I can mount it without sudo using mount or gnome-mount, and the disk utils program seems to recognize it fine, just no auto mount
<Travis-42> and it worked fine in 9.04
<BUGabundo> it worked fine for me 1 week ago
<yofel> and a rather insufficient bug 441604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441604 in ubuntu "Removable USB devices are not automatically mounted on Karmic UNR remix beta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441604
<dupondje> Somebody here can help me getting SynCE allowed in apparmor ?
<dupondje> I added   # SynCE
<dupondje>   owner /usr/share/synce-hal/dhclient.conf r,
<dupondje> but it seems to have fuckup my whole config ;)
<vigo> Travis-42: Is it a Read Only thing?
<Travis-42> vigo: nope, no problem writing to it.
<vigo> Travis-42: Is there a dmesg output?
<dooglus> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cetanhota> Ok, beta 9.10 installed into VMWare fusion and rebooted just fine. Made sure not to put the guest tools on. Patching now. Will see what happens when I put the gust tools on after reboot.
<vigo> I have to re-start now.
<mdkess> I assume there's no easy way to downgrade back to 9.04 is there?
<TheInfinity> not really.
<IdleOne> fresh install
<TheInfinity> downgrading is almost impossible in general, and from an beta - no chance.
<martyn> I'm still missing any graphical or menu for grub2
<martyn> Should I be seeing any kind of preboot graphics or menu during boot?
<thiebaude> martyn, i dont until login
<martyn> *hmm*
<minimec> martyn: left 'shift' at the begin of boot.
<martyn> The -config- file seems to indicate we should be seeing something.
<yofel> !grub2 | martyn
<ubottu> martyn: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<martyn> yofel : I'm aware :)
<thiebaude> minimec, i didn't know that
 * martyn thinks you would remember the whole discussion we had over grub2 vs grub1, and creating an alternate-install CD with grub1
<Boohbah> hello, i'm trying to install virtualbox-ose-modules for my 2.6.31-6-rt kernel. i did 'sudo apt-get source linux-image-2.6.31-6-rt' then copied the dir to /lib/modules/2.6.31-6-rt/build and tried to 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-source' but encountered errors in the DKMS build process, probably unable to find header files. ideas?
<martyn> minimec : I'
<martyn> minimec: I'll reboot now, and try left-shift
<yofel> now that you guys say it, the wiki doesn't tell about left shift
<martyn> right.
<thiebaude> martyn, i tried installing grub2 yesterday and then my computer couldn't boot
<yofel> bug found ^^
<martyn> I'll test that, and if it works, I'll add it to the wiki page
<thiebaude> but i did re-install 9.04-910
<NoelJB> martyn, I remember it as if it were just yesterday!
<martyn> oh, wait .. it WAS
<martyn> -laugh-
<martyn> I just submitted a request to my boss to use 20% time to help develop the alternate-install
<NoelJB> :-)
<Boohbah> i have found the module-assistant; nevermind ;)
<malathion> Woke up, still getting Grub Error 17 after installing Karmic beta off the livecd. anyone have new ideas? :(
<shadeslayer> malathion: reinstall grub?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/391035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391035 in aptitude "aptitude stops displaying downloads" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> can somebody check this ? its still not fixed, and its the most annoying bug in Karmic imo :(
<malathion> shadeslayer, I tried that according to some instructions on ubuntuforums, but I got an error, let me find it...
<yofel> dupondje: I still never had any such behaviour in aptitude...
<shadeslayer> malathion: this is grub 2 youre talking about right?
<dupondje> yofel: but whats your resolution ?
<malathion> shadeslayer, I have no idea, but I've been told that Error 17 is specific to Grub1
<dupondje> if you have a bit smaller resolution, you don't have it
<malathion> shadeslayer, I should mention that I had jaunty installed on this disk previously
<shadeslayer> malathion: if you performed a clean install then you shouldnt have any problems
 * martyn is running the update before rebooting
<malathion> shadeslayer, You would think that wouldnt you?
<malathion> shadeslayer, but I did it twice and got the same error both times
<martyn> HUGE updates over the weekend.  hplip-data is large
<shadeslayer> malathion: ok go here : http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide :
<shadeslayer> thats the *best* guide to install grub
<malathion> shadeslayer, Ok thanks, I'll try it, 1min
<shadeslayer> malathion: youll need a live cd to perform the  commands :)
<malathion> shadeslayer, I'm on the livecd right now :P
<shadeslayer> malathion: ok then :)
<maxstirner> how can i get rid of these toaster popups? i prefer the pidgin ones since theyre clickable for opening chats/emails..
<maxstirner> i already removed indicator-applet, that doesnt seem to help
<shadeslayer> malathion: you mean the new notification bubbles?
<maxstirner> yes
<maxstirner> black round things
<maxstirner> are they configurable anywhere?
<NoelJB> maxstirner, those are the new design for the notifier system, since Jaunty.
<shadeslayer> maxstirner: you cant remove them,nor are they configurable
<maxstirner> :|
<maxstirner> the notifier system is replicating all the pidgin messages
<malathion> shadeslayer, sorry what?
<maxstirner> there's no config for that?
<maxstirner> they are pretty
<shadeslayer> maxstirner: you can kill the process though,dont remember if it starts up automatically later
<maxstirner> malathion: was a mistake, he meant me
<maxstirner> shadeslayer: thanks
<NoelJB> maxstirner, so file a bug report that pidgin needs to stop providing its own notices.  better notifyosd integration.
<maxstirner> NoelJB: thanks, i can turn off the internal toaster popups i suppose, theyre based on a plugin
<malathion> shadeslayer, when installing grub-pc I got a whole bunch of errors, should I pastebin them?
<shadeslayer> NoelJB: i doubt itll matter,since they were used in 9.10 even after opposition from people in 9.04
<tj83_> whats the over all consensus of ext4? seems like many times i get updates and there are file system errors upon reboot IF it reboots at all.
<dupondje> yofel: if I make my screen a little bit smaller, it works
<shadeslayer> malathion: sure
<dupondje> just doesn't work @ fullscrren
<dupondje> quite sad
<NoelJB> shadeslayer, to which do you refer?  the pidgin notices or notifyOSD?
<shadeslayer> NoelJB: notifyosd
<yofel> dupondje: mom, I'm trying to get gnome-terminal to even get a 300 columns size, almost got it
<malathion> shadeslayer, pastebin-ing, 1sec, internet is slow
<maxstirner> tj83_: my encrypted home keeps crashing and i get zero size files as reported for jaunty here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/372014
<shadeslayer> yofel: 0_o
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372014 in ecryptfs-utils "errors in dmesg" [Low,Confirmed]
<NoelJB> shadeslayer, part of a pattern that Ubuntu wants to set the one true way of things working, with fewer choices.  And if you are not at the UDS to give your input, you apparently count for little.
<NoelJB> which is one reason I am thinking of going to the UDS this year.
<shadeslayer> NoelJB: yeah,i figured that out ;)
<kulight> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<vigo> Dang. that was a 3 hour update. Still seems to function.
<tj83_> hmm.... and the fun continues... sound has died :(
<shadeslayer> tj83_: yayy.......
<malathion> NoelJB, makes sense to me, new users dont like having to make lots of customizations decisions when they are learning a new OS
<malathion> but maybe we shouldnt have that debate here, on second thought
<maxstirner> tj83_: perhaps my early +1ing was a bit too ambitious ;)
<NoelJB> I would certainly encourage as many people as possible to attend via remote if not in person, since not number of 100s of complaints via LP appears to count.
<mercutio22> butt-ugly login screeeeeney
<mercutio22> =]
<maxstirner> :D
<tj83_> anyone else's latest updates return no sound?
<NoelJB> malathion, yeah, let's consider it OT for the moment.  :-)
<malathion> shadeslayer, pastebin is being very slow, I'm just going to continue with this and hope for the best
<shadeslayer> tj83_: did you see !sound?
<tj83_> maxstirner, yea, i am not really feeling ext4
<yofel> dupondje: ok, managed to get it to 314, will try the next time I get updates
<shadeslayer> malathion: no dont... you might screw something up
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Ranting is also not appreciated at UDS ;)
<vigo> tj83: did not test that,,yet,,one moment
<dupondje> yofel: try aptitude update
<Amaranth> NoelJB: I know this personally :)
<tj83_> !sound > tj83_
<ubottu> tj83_, please see my private message
<dupondje> if it updates repo data
<dupondje> its enough
<dupondje> locks after 5 seconds or less even
<NoelJB> Amaranth, :-) wasn't planning to rant.
<malathion> shadeslayer, how can it be more screwed up than it already is?
<shadeslayer> malathion: point...
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Are you still trying to get grub1 put back in?
<shadeslayer> malathion: whats the first error?
<malathion> shadeslayer, finally pastebin loaded, I'll just paste the whole session I got when following this
<Amaranth> NoelJB: (we've never offered much choice in the default install)
<vigo> tj83: Rythmbox works, you mean like event sounds?
<Amaranth> s/much/any/ really
<yofel> dupondje: an aptitude update takes less than 3s here right now, so I'll wait for updates
<tj83_> vigo, i mean ALL sound :(
<NoelJB> Amaranth, I'll work on it with Martyn.  For me it will most likely to be temporary measure until GRUB2 is stable enough AND I'm ready to move everything over.
<dupondje> k :)
<shadeslayer> tj83_: tried speaker-test and alsamixer in a konsole?
<dupondje> upgrading my server to karmic atm
<dupondje> 1h to go :p
<Amaranth> NoelJB: I think the whole point was to force people to test grub2 ;)
<tj83_> my volume icon is shaded out grey and will not adjust either. shadeslayer I will now
<vigo> tj83: I just tested with Rythmbox, sound worked.
<NoelJB> Amaranth, I appreciate moving forward, but it is worth providing an OPTION on something as important as this, especially for experienced users with corner cases.
<shadeslayer> dupondje: server on a beta install ? :o
<dupondje> shadeslayer: home file server ;)
<dupondje> nothing serious :P
<NoelJB> Amaranth, I have an allergy to FORCING people.  Encouraging, defaulting, all good.
<shadeslayer> ah..
<tj83_> shadeslayer, negative... no sound.
<vigo> tj83: FF YouTube sound works also.
<malathion> shadeslayer, try this, though I cant tell since pastebin is being so slow atm: http://pastebin.com/m446d3b2d
<tj83_> hmm how do i kick start alsa ?
<malathion> shadeslayer, also ignore fdisk errors, /dev/sda is a truecrypt partition
<shadeslayer> malathion: yeah sure
<shadeslayer> malathion: it timed out :P
<malathion> shadeslayer, I think pastebin is crashing, I'll try another
<shadeslayer> malathion: wait it opened
<tj83_> strange........ before todays updates, alsamixer only showed one pulse audio channel... now, i have multiple channels and all were muted even tho the icon did not show it as muted.
<tj83_> sound working again tho
<shadeslayer> malathion: ok doesnt look like anything serious.... can you continue?
<vigo> Sweet
<malathion> shadeslayer, I can simply reboot, should I?
<shadeslayer> malathion: if you have complete all steps,yes
<MTecknology> so.. lp won't let me file ubuntu bugs anymore w/o using a local tool ?
<malathion> shadeslayer, I'm pretty sure I did. I will now, if it didnt work you'll be hearing from me in a few minutes, if not then you wont so thank you :P
<malathion> bbl
<shadeslayer> malathion: hehe... anytime
<vigo> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<drewby> hayyyyyy
<vigo> MTecknology: Looks like there are still options
<shadeslayer> drewby: hello
<drewby> I'm switching to 9.10 probably a few days after it is released, and I'll also be moving from 32 bit ubuntu to 64 bit ubuntu and I was just checking in on the state of affairs for that.
<MTecknology> vigo: try that link..
<shadeslayer> drewby: some issues are still being ironed out :)
<NoelJB> MTecknology, it will. but you have to dig for the magic URL
<vigo> MTecknology: ok
<drewby> naturally
<tj83_> anyone know when we can get our hands on early development image for Ludic Lynx 10.04 LTS?
<NoelJB> which vigo posted for you.
<shadeslayer> tj83_: thats the name for 10.04?
<tj83_> it is
<yofel> drewby: should be mostly ok after release, test a live disk if you want to make sure your hardware works ok (filing bugs now makes the release less buggy ;) )
<vigo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/+login
<shadeslayer> tj83_: i thought itll be lame lemur :P
<tj83_> I was there at Atlanta Linux Fest 09' where they announced it for us
<MTecknology> NoelJB: oh, the no-redirect... that's annoying
<shadeslayer> tj83_: mark shuttleworth announced it on youtube a few days ago,havent watched the vid
<genii> shadeslayer: Actually it's not Ludic Lynx, but rather Lucid Lynx
<shadeslayer> genii: ah.. a bit better
<drewby> yofel: sounds like a good idea, I'll see if I have anything to contribute
<tj83_> shadeslayer, yea we say that video on sept 19th at ALF before it went public
<drewby> alright back to work for me, good luck team!
<vigo> Or you can still use the command line, ubuntu-bug ecoplition organ pipe yada yada yada
<wompy> hi. is there a way to stop the "auto-mute" everytime i boot ubuntu karmic?
<tj83_> shadeslayer, actually i filmed it from audience and released it like 3 hrs before... but yea my vid sucked.
<shadeslayer> tj83_: nice :P
<vigo> MTecknology: Right Click a link and open in browser, they work best that way, for me.
<shadeslayer> i guess the steps didnt work... :(
<NoelJB> wompy, file a bug report.  they keep playing whack-a-mole with that one.  working fine for me these days.
<MTecknology> the funny thing is that I was sure it was reported already, I ust like the search given from there
<vigo> NoelJB: Good one, that was funny, whack-a-mole. I have not seen that since Chucky Cheese left town 6 or 7 years ago.
<vigo> MTecknology: I think is better if is always reported, that way different Archs and whatnot can be worked out.
<vigo> Sorta streamline the code so it becomes more independent  rather than Hardware specific.
<vigo> Universal. not indi
<MTecknology> I wonder why Xorg will take as much as 100% CPU....
<MTecknology> it's killing my system :(
<yofel> MTecknology: somebody had the same today with the nv driver
<BUGabundo> MTecknology: what ubuntu version and GPU
<BUGabundo> there where a bad bug on intel and jaunty
<MTecknology> I'm using intel
<BUGabundo> yofel: nvida fien her
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: its taking alot of mem here,but since im running karmic.... meh :P
<BUGabundo> oh wait, yeah I say 50% cpu usage from xorg too
<BUGabundo> on karmic
<tj83_> '
<BUGabundo> today _while_ doing upgrades
<shadeslayer> typo : im NOT running karmic
<MTecknology> it's making this thing almost unusable :(
<BUGabundo>  1292      0      0       1797K 399.5M 56692K     0K     0K   1% Xorg
<BUGabundo>  4434   2526      0        920K   1.1G 296.1M 65540K   152K   7% pidgin
<BUGabundo>  4410      2      0       2106K 791.6M 275.6M     0K     0K   7% python
<BUGabundo> xorg is fine here
<MTecknology>  1799 root      20   0  438m  29m 2856 R  101  1.5   9:24.48 Xorg
<vigo> BUGabundo: Where your updates s l o w ?
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: pastebin!
<tj83_> vigo, yes terribly slow
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: I got that from top -b | grep Xorg
<vigo> hrmmm
<tj83_> vigo, average about 40K/s for me
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: headers:   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> yofel: about grub2, does it have Default Save option ?
<vigo> tj83: Squid or any such thing also running?
<BUGabundo> AFAIK grub 0.97 had a bug where it lost it |
<BUGabundo> vigo: not really
<BUGabundo> but they were just a few
<tj83_> vigo, no
<vigo> I guess all the others grabbing the Beta are cramming the servers.
<yofel> BUGabundo: afaik grub2 doesn't have a savedefault option (yet I hope)
<tj83_> vigo, i think the testing repository is just busy with all the changes, everyone updating daily
 * tj83_ says great minds think alike
<vigo> tj83: Yes, that also
<vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<MTecknology> vigo: fixitfixitfixit
<MTecknology> :P
 * BUGabundo wonders who vigo is... never really talked to him :\
<vigo> Do those of us that are doing alphas/dev get the Ext4
<MTecknology> It looks like the issue is assigned to bryceharrington
<BUGabundo> MTecknology: as all xorg bugs :)
<MTecknology> vigo: I've been using Ext4 for only about a year
<mercutio22> hello
<BUGabundo> vigo: I have a Full disk system on ext4 from a clean install
<BUGabundo> hey mercutio22
<vigo> Is it like NTFS compared to DOS?
<Amaranth> vigo: more like NTFS on vista compared to NTFS on XP (they aren't exactly the same)
<vigo> nod
<Amaranth> Well, no, in that case the on disk format is the same but the code is better
<tj83_> speaking of pastebins..... this one might be useful to some... www.securepaste.com .... offers on the fly encryption
<vigo> oh sweet, Thank you
<vigo> BUGabundo: I am a sailbum from Florida
<tj83_> vigo, you live on the boat?
<Rods_Tiger> Will there ever be a default ubuntu distribution option that has everything the present ubuntu livecd does, except that it has no trace of evolution?
<shadeslayer> oh wow....plasma comes up for one sec and as soon as i add a widget it crashes.... *facepalm*
<BUGabundo> where the heck is the apt setting to change from LTS to Normal upgrade?
 * tj83_ hopes not Rods_Tiger i use evolution lol
<Rods_Tiger> tj83_: note, I said "option"
<vigo> tj83: Not yet, is a small racer, but am moving up to a Bristol that is a liveaboard Cruiser.
<tj83_> Rods_Tiger, why not just remove it?
<Rods_Tiger> it's not straightforward, and it'd be better not having it on the CD unless I really did want it in the first place. I'm sure a lot of people are in that situation.
<vigo> Rods_Tiger: The Alternate or NetInstall gives you the option to customize during install, like Debian does.
<vigo> I just used that fancy Software Center to get rid of Evolution. worked great.
<shadowhywind> hay all, just updated last night, my touchpad no longer has the "tap" feature to click. apparently its disabled by default now, how do i enable it now?
<robin0800> shadowhywind: install touchpad from software centre
<shadowhywind> robin0800: from the repos?
<tgpraveen> shadowhywind: jusu use mouse prefs
<robin0800> shadowhywind: no software centre
<tgpraveen> from the system menu
<shadowhywind> tgpraveen: there is nothing in the mouse prefs that say anything about tap or that i am using a touchpad for that fact
<robin0800> shadowhywind: go to the software centre
<vigo> Applications>Bottom is Ubuntu Software Center, is a very neat and user friendly thing/widget
<vigo> GUI style
<shadowhywind> robin0800: I don't know what software centre is (I'm running kubuntu)
<robin0800> shadowhywind: bad luck
<vigo> Add/Remove
<vigo> Is basically the same thing.
<dooglus> I just copied some .avi files into a folder on this ubuntu machine
<dooglus> when I try to browse to it using nautilus, it appears to be empty, with a spinny 'busy' cursor
<dooglus> any idea why?  the files are in there
<robin0800> shadowhywind: synaptic kpackagekit apptitude apt-get you choose
 * Kaj-Laptop despises touchpads , they don't work right open apps without clicking and generally are just a PITA
<tj83_> dooglus, i had that problem.... but a reboot did the trick.
<shadowhywind> robin0800: ok, then what?
<mac_v> shadowhywind: its the mouse clicks option
<shadeslayer> dooglus: did you check with ls -la /path/to/folder ?
 * Kaj-Laptop uses a mouse evn with a lappy
<robin0800> Kaj-Laptop: I only installed touchpad so I could diasable it
<mac_v> shadowhywind: no need to install anything , just select the mouse clicks option from the touchpad tab
<mac_v> oh oops! kubuntu
<Kaj-Laptop> robin0800, good idea , thanks for the tip :)
 * mac_v confused
<shadowhywind> thats the thing, When I go to my mouse options I don't have a touchpad tab
<robin0800> shadowhywind: apptitude search touchpad
<dooglus> shadeslayer: I did.  the files are there.  I suspect nautilus is trying and failing to make a little thumbnail from the .avi files
<shadeslayer> dooglus: i suppose so..
<vigo> shadowhywind: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<shadowhywind> I do have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed, I just went a head and install gpointing-device-settings
<vigo> shadowhywind: It is in Synaptics or something like that.
<vigo> shadowhywind: And here is the K ,https://wiki.kubuntu.org/X/Config/Input
<dooglus> tj83_: rebooting just fixed the problem for me too.  thanks for that.
<tj83_> dooglus, np, i scratched the noggin on it for a bit,
<dooglus> tj83_: seems a shame to have to reboot for something so simple - but I think I needed to reboot to get the wireless connection back up anyway...
<robin0800> shadowhywind: You might need ksynaptics
<xguru> whats the repo to launchpad?  I would like to have it in my source list
<box> gnome-display-properties keeps locking up on me. i'm on a laptop and my second monitor is currently mirroring. i open gnome-display-properties, toggle off Mirror Screens, hit Apply, i asks if i want it to set virtual resolution for me, and it locks up.
<dooglus> is there some way I can get a fixed IP address on the router?  the GUI in ubuntu doesn't seem to work...
<box> dooglus, you tried changing to manual under IPV4 settings?
<yofel> xguru: repo to launchpad? do you mean a ppa?
<xguru> ahh, yes
<xguru> i'm not sure where i got the ones for jaunty, but i installed 9.10 fresh, and thus lost the ppa
<yofel> xguru: then check the launchpad page of the ppa you want to add for the link
<xguru> i thought it was something like this. "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/do-core/ubuntu hardy main
<xguru>  deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/do-core/ubuntu hardy main"
<xguru> of course change it from hardy to karmic
<yofel> xguru: ah, the gnome do ppa
<xguru> ahh...so what is kubuntu?
<xguru> kde, rather
<dooglus> box: I did - and the nm-settings-editor program crashed.  each time.
<Ali_> hi all
<Ali_> this is a nightmare
<Ali_> since updating
<box> =o
<Ali_> since upgrading to karmic,  my machine is going mad with load
<yofel> xguru: kde is a different desktop environment, like gnome or xfce
<Ali_> it's that blasted kacpid
<yofel> !flavours | xguru
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flavours
<Ali_> going killing my cpu load
<dooglus> box: it crashes whether I edit the settings for the wired or wireless connection
<Ali_> and EVERRRRRRRRRRRRYing this SLOWWWWWWWW
<yofel> !variants | xguru
<ubottu> xguru: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<Ali_> can someone help?
<Ali_> system is up to day
<Ali_> date
<yofel> !kubuntu | xguru
<ubottu> xguru: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<xguru> yea i got that, but i thought the updates were the same...
<yofel> xguru: yes, the updates are the same
<Ali_> what is this kacpid?
<xguru> ok, thanks
<Ali_> any help will be appreciated thanks
<shadeslayer> !info kacpid
<ubottu> Package kacpid does not exist in karmic
<yofel> xguru: the gnome do ppa is here if you need it: https://edge.launchpad.net/~do-core/+archive/ppa
<Kaj-Laptop> bbl
<Ali_> hmm interesting
<shadeslayer> Ali_: whats the package name?
<Ali_> well it certainly exists on my system!
<jcole> hi guys, package evolution-mapi in karmic is currently unusable and does not work... it look like debian has a newer version (requires a newer evolution so i couldnt install)... how do i go about requesting a working version of evolution-mapi?
<xguru> thanks, again
<Ali_> dunno in system monitor it comes up as kacpid
<shadeslayer> Ali_: oh that....
<Ali_> yeah
<shadeslayer> Ali_: its probably managing the power consumtion on your system
<Ali_> but i'm on a desktop shadeslayer
<Ali_> and *IT* is consuming all my cpu!!!
<shadeslayer> Ali_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399619
<shadeslayer> Ali_: and : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/kacpid-eating-cpu-99-cpu-time-213429/
<Ali_> hmm
<Ali_> so can i remove it or something?
<Ali_> [my browser is taking yonks to start p
<Ali_> [
<Ali_> ]
<Ali_> up*
<yofel> !enter | Ali_
<ubottu> Ali_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ali_> hehehee sorry :)
<shadeslayer> Ali_: well as far as i can tell from reading,just add acpi=off in the kernel line.... not sure if thats safe though
<box> pretty sure it should be
<Ali_> hmm
<Ali_> what is this acpi?
<shadeslayer> Ali_: Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<shadeslayer> Ali_: check it out on wikipedia
<Ali_> oh ok
<naresh> Ali_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<Ali_> also my firefox seems to be killing cpu also
<Ali_> seems to be related to the flash plugin
<shadeslayer> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Ali_> i have installed it
<Ali_> [and reinstalled it]
<shadeslayer> Ali_: you have installed it by the above method?
<Ali_> btw thanks for all your help dude
<Ali_> erm let me check
<shadeslayer> Ali_: no problem at all
<box> gnome-display-properties keeps locking up on me. i'm on a laptop and my second monitor is currently mirroring. i open gnome-display-properties, toggle off Mirror Screens, hit Apply, i asks if it want it to set virtual resolution for me, i say yes, and it locks up.
<box> it asks if i*
<Ali_> shadeslayer, there's no section for karmic
<naresh> box: found nothing on launchpad?
<shadeslayer> Ali_: the instructions are the same as jaunty
<d0htem> yo wtf repo.mirrors are mad slow
<d0htem> stop dling , ur messing up my bandwidth
<shadeslayer> d0htem: switch servers then
<shadeslayer> d0htem: use something closer to you
<d0htem> im allready in the updating process
<d0htem> its us.archive anyways :(
<shadeslayer> d0htem: you can stop it and start from the same point again
<shadeslayer> -bbl
<shadeslayer> Ali_: im sure someone will be able to help
<d0htem> that was a good idea lol :(
<Ali_> hmm
<Ali_> so anyone else got any advice for the kacpid issue?
<Ali_> it's basically killing my cpu every few mins
<Twigathy> hurrah! The latest round of updates broke my boot quite severely =)
<Twigathy> gdm starts, but then does not accept keyboard or mouse input
<yofel> Twigathy: anything interesing in X log?
<starcannon> anyone liking gnome-shell?
<starcannon> I haven't seen it yet, just curious what people are thinking of it
<Twigathy> quite a few '(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"', yofel
<Twigathy> right at the end: ' ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<yofel> Twigathy:ok, that's bad...
 * Twigathy nods
<Twigathy> I just rebooted and it seems it is really quite broken :)
<Twigathy> Now dbus failed to start :)
 * Twigathy will try updating (ssh works!) and see $PACKAGE_UPDATE fixes things
<boondoklife> So I booted up 9.10 but am getting messages before the new splash, The site says to file a bug on that but not what package? Should it be xsplash?
<yofel> boondoklife: file it agains linux, will add the most information
<yofel> boondoklife: and don't forget the tag
<boondoklife> yofel: ok will do
<atrus> starcannon: interesting, but unpolished.
<davisc> I'm having all sorts of problems with X on an Intel 915GM chip. Xorg consuming 100% CPU most of the time - especially on Mozilla apps
<davisc> Having difficulty nailing down the problem
<davisc> Think it's related to a kernel boot message of "Cannot initialize the agpgart module"
<virtuald> is there an irc bot that can search launchpad bugs?
<jemark> davisc, have you tried to boot in recovery mode/
<dupondje-> and yofel  :)
<davisc> jemark: Ermmm... no.... That would be a good thing to try,,,
<jemark> davisc, i had this on a intell x3100... after the recovery mode, it was ok... don't ask me how ;)
<genii> virtuald: The ubottu used to have a feature or plugin which would pull a bug url and describe it if someone said something like: #456789       it would do it for that bug # for instance
<atrus> virtuald: maybe ask in #launchpad ?
<virtuald> yeah i did that too
<genii> Maybe in #ubuntu-bots
<virtuald> genii: yeah now when i say bug #1 ubottu should say the description but that's not what i'm after
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<virtuald> o.o
<virtuald> thank you genii :)
<martyn> left-shift on boot fails to access the grub2 menu
<bucky> virtuald, the search function on the bugs webpage works pretty well
<martyn> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<virtuald> bucky: i just want to make it easier for myself
<virtuald> and others
<Adapter> ubuntu geht wohl gerade nicht auf netbooks
<bucky> virtuald, we could flood the channel with 500 returns of any search that might come close to what you might think is a bug
<Adapter> sorry wrong
<virtuald> hehe
<produnis> Hi folks, In random time, the keyboard and mouse seem to hang for about 5 Seconds. During that time, the mouse freezes and there is no response from the keyboard (by the way: It does not matter if I plug in an external usb-mouse or usb-keyboard). After this 5 seconds, I am able to hit some keys again, but it looks as if CapsLock is activatet (but it is not). If I am writing a text while the problem comes up, some of the followi
<produnis> ng letters are cAPiTaliZED (<-- like I did there) and some are not... After freezing for 2-4 times, everything is fine again for hours. I cannot say that this problem is connected to a specific software or task I am working on...... it occures whenever it "wants" to do... no matter which software is active...
<virtuald> bucky: of course it wouldn't return search results in a channel
<produnis> (MacbookPro4,1)
<virtuald> bucky: or even have a channel trigger for that matter
<bucky> produnis, type top and see if there is something using all your resources
<NoelJB> produnis, by any chance, if you look at the system monitor applet, do you see extremely high IO Wait times?  I still see that from time to time.  CPU is entirely consumed somewhere doing IO Wait during keyboard usage.
<virtuald> and i would limit the results like the web page does
<produnis> bucky, top shows nothing suspicious...
<virtuald> hm aptitude froze after fetching debs
<vigo> produnis: seems like a lot of USB stuff is either being worked on or not functioning ,,yet.
<produnis> vigo, the problem I am describing here occured in Jaunty (fresh install, no PPAs) and now occures in Karmic beta (fresh install, no PPAs)
<produnis> :)
<bucky> produnis, do you have the appropriate keyboard and mouse specified in System=>Preferences
<produnis> bucky, yes, Apple/Germany
<vigo> produnis: hrm, Test that hardware on another box?
<bucky> produnis, what do you have for Generic 104 key ?
<produnis> vigo, in OSX and Win7 everything works fine...
<produnis> bucky, what is a Generic 104Key?
<bucky> produnis, in System=>Preferences=>Keyboard=Layouts
<vigo> So it is not the hardware, just running it by the numbers.
<produnis> ah, bucky, it says Generic PC-b105 Keys (Intl)
<bucky> produnis, is that the right one?
<produnis> bucky, I hope... where can I figure out if it isss thee RiGHT one?
<produnis> there it is again
<produnis> :)
<vigo> Good call bucky.
<bucky> produnis, asuming you run a Mac means you're smarter than the rest of us and can figure this out
<produnis> bucky, smarter? Me? no way!
<vigo> System> Preferences>Keyboard
 * bucky does not run proprietary software on proprietary hardware.. that is a step backwards IMHO
<Dr_Willis> count the keys on the keyboard? :)
<vigo> 1,2,3, oh wait
<bucky> hahaha.. i've done that before!
<produnis> vigo, bucky, Dr_Willis... got it...
<vigo> One was LONG, that counts as two
<Till__> hey i have ubuntu 9.10 where is the service manager like ubuntu 9.04?
<bucky> well the alphabet has 26 letters
<produnis> bucky, I found "MacbookPro Intl"... and checked that... maybe it'll solve the problem...
<vigo> Space Bar counts as 7
<bucky> produnis, you might have to log out and back in for it to take effect
<vigo> Most likely
<produnis> bucky, thx... I'll try that...
<bucky> produnis, and check the config again when you do
<produnis> bucky, I will-- thx for your time!!!!
<Till__> hey i have ubuntu 9.10 where is the service manager like ubuntu 9.04? bucky? :)
<vigo> My services thing does not work. It is in Sys>Admin
<Armageddon> guys, how's karmic koala going ? is it booting normally ? what are the major issues faced so far ?
<yofel> Till__: many services were converted to upstart so it won't work for them
<vigo> yofel: Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> ive heard of people using bum to manage services.. and breaking some things..
<yofel> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Till__> yofel, so there is no service manager? can i install one?
<Berzerker> dist-upgrade will get me to the RC, right? I'm on the daily build of UNR 9.10
<Dr_Willis> BUM might work. it seemed to  show many of the upstart services
<yofel> Berzerker: yes
<Berzerker> yofel, just 404'ed almost every package lol
<huston> just wondering if anyone knows if the panel artwork is finalized for the defualt human theme.
<yofel> Berzerker: you might want to run sudo apt-get update first :P
<Martyn> I got graphical grub2 enabled.   the 640x480 resolution in /etc/defaults/grub was wrong for this platform
<vigo> Yes
<Berzerker> yofel, no I did, seems like a load problem, just dist-upgraded again and it worked
<vigo> I do sudo aptitude update, then same but upgrade.
<Berzerker> graphical grub2?
<Berzerker> what's the default kind of grub
<yofel> !grub2 | Berzerker
<ubottu> Berzerker: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<DopeGhoti> Karmic used grub-pc (aka grub2)
<DopeGhoti> uses*
<Berzerker> I think mine said 1.97something, is that grub2? (I know the numbers aren't the same)
<Berzerker> or do I have to manually upgrade to it
<genii> Yes that is grub2
<yofel> Berzerker: yes, 1.97beta3 is grub2
<Martyn> yep, the gfx module is dependent on VBE, and for whatever reason .. my nVidia graphics card doesn't have a VBE at 640x480 entry
<DopeGhoti> Berzerker: that's grub-pc, so you're good to go
<Berzerker> ok
<Berzerker> it just looks like regular old grub though :P
<DopeGhoti> Berzerker: looks like ≠ build like :)
<Berzerker> of course
<vigo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Berzerker> but they should have made it cooler, like the EFI bootloader or something
<Berzerker> :P
<Martyn> Berzerker: "looks" are decieving
<Martyn> it's totally new
<DopeGhoti> Berzerker: most of the changes were behind the scenes, I'd imagine that they kept it looking similar so as not to scare people that don't know about the rollover to grub-pc
<vigo> On that wiki is a RED letter thing about DO NOT do something, read it.
<vigo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Berzerker> about not editing a file?
<vigo> Something, yes, I think that is it.
<DopeGhoti> Berzerker: indeed, if you want to play with your grub-pc configuration, look in /etc/grub.d
<DopeGhoti> (IIRC)
<yofel> just read the wiki page, everything is described there what you need to know
<Martyn> DopeGhoti: It's in /etc/defaults/grub
<drs305> The two places to edit are /etc/default/grub and the scripts in /etc/grub.d
<DopeGhoti> Martyn: I sit corrected :)
<Berzerker-> ok...swtiched my desktop mode to regular desktop, and now I can't change it back to the netbook desktop
<malathion> good news: grub2 is fixed. bad news: when running updates in the terminal, installation of the updates crashed my terminal session and took nm-applet with it
<malathion> now I have no network to fix it with
<hifi> note for yourself: screen
<malathion> sorry?
<hifi> GNU screen, doesn't ring a bell?
<yofel> !screen | malathion
<ubottu> malathion: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<malathion> I know what it is, I dont know how it would have helped
<malathion> anyway, how can I fix this? I'm looking for the nm-applet package to reinstall it, but with no luck
<yofel> malathion: it's network-manager-gnome
<hifi> I thought your terminal crashing during updates was the cause why nm-applet crashed
<malathion> yofel, thanks, searching...
<yofel> malathion: apt-file is your friend ;)
<DopeGhoti> FWIW, byobu > screen
<yofel> DopeGhoti: got a good tutorial for byobu? I never really worked out how it works
<malathion> yofel, I'm now on the livecd downloading debs from packages.ubuntu.com. should I download any besides network-manager-gnome ?
<yofel> malathion: since I don't know what exactly is broken for you, no idea
<virtuald> Berzerker-: If Google turns up nothing I'd look in gconf-editor and search my home dir for recently modified files. Make sure to look for hidden files
<DopeGhoti> yofel: it's like screen, but it adds a helpful statusbar and binds some F-keys for you.  If it doesn't appear do do anything, you may need to move/delete your .screenrc
<vigo> malathion: Do you have a LiveCD?
<malathion> vigo, I'm on it right now
<vigo> malathion: still looking, I think you can grab a NM with that.
<DopeGhoti> yofel: if 'like screen' isn't much help, let me know and I can try and give you a primer on that as well :)
<malathion> vigo, heyy.... are you suggesting that I use the livecd as a repo? clever
<yofel> DopeGhoti: I know what it is, I don't know how to use it
<DopeGhoti> yofel: Do you mind if I PM you so as not to clutter the channel?
<vigo> malathion: works on the chalkboard next to me.
<yofel> DopeGhoti: np
<Dr_Willis> yea - ubuntu tweaked screen a bit.. made it a bit more friendly for beginners.
<malathion> vigo, ok I'll try the deb I downloaded off packages.ubuntu.com first, and if that doesnt work, I'll try to get that method working. thanks for the suggestions
<Twigathy> Can I still use devfs as my /dev entry in fstab?
<vigo> malathion: Here it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264703&highlight=repair+NM
<Twigathy> I think something blew away most of /dev at some point :|
 * Martyn kicks UbuntuOne
<Martyn> Does anyone, anyone at all, have it working?
<webbb82> did they just put out another big update
<DopeGhoti> Martyn: it's working fine for me across three computers
<Ian_Corne> that login thing doesn't even work for me
<webbb82> for some reason if i do apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade it wont find a update but if i use the gui update manager it will find them
<Ian_Corne> aptitude
<vigo> webb82: It seemed rather large this morning, I use aptitude.
<nemo> hm
<nemo> update-manager has been screwed up for me lately
<nemo> pops up 2 authentication dialogs, then kind of hangs after the 2nd instead of authenticating.
<nemo> but if I close it it will sometimes proceed with the update. but not always.
<BUGabundo> nemo: $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<BUGabundo> what those that say ?
<DopeGhoti> how does safe-upgrade differ from upgrade?
<BUGabundo> DopeGhoti: its depreciated
<maxstirner1> deprecated ;)
<DopeGhoti> yes, but… what does safe- to differently?
<jemark> anyone here with unable to access usb error messg in karmic in the beginning of the boot?
<DopeGhoti> (other than the message)
<maxstirner1> jemark: what message? i've got usb problems i think
<maxstirner1> lots of hardlocks anyway
<len> xfce broke for me after last nights updates.  Video goes blank after login.  Anyone know anything about this?  If I change to an xterm session it works, so I know it is xfce that's the problem.
<BUGabundo> DopeGhoti: it handles depencies better
<jemark> maxstirner1, something like this... i don't have a x64 beta but 32bit one... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/443003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443003 in linux "boot message report - pci / usb / bios" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<maxstirner1> jemark: nope, i get a different one ;)
<MichaelKohler> how can I make the panels smaller?
<MichaelKohler> the upgrade changed the size
<nemo> BUGabundo: oh. hey. sorry
<nemo> was in another window
 * nemo tries
<BUGabundo> lol
<nemo> I'd already done one commandline update/upgrade today
<nemo> then another graphical one which still failed
<nemo> however I hadn't tried "safe-upgrade/full-upgrade"
<nemo> looks like it is removing libgd2-noxpm{a}, installing libgd2-xpm, and upgrading ubuntu-desktop
<nemo> BUGabundo: I'm at work so unfortunately my attention is easily diverted...
<nemo> welp. looks like it applied.
<iblue> hi
<iblue> 	i updated to karmic and keep getting this error when starting any application:
<iblue> GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0)
<iblue> any suggestions?
<nemo> heh. corba needs to die
<BUGabundo> ehe
<iblue> killall gconfd-2 helps, but only a few minutes
<iblue> creating a new user helps until i reboot, then i get the same errors again
<nemo> iblue: you're seriously contacting a server called omg.org ?
<nemo> lol. shows how much I know about corba
<nemo> interesting.
<nemo> that's an awesome domain name :)
 * nemo wants it
<iblue> nemo, not that i know
<iblue> seems this is a hint to the specification or something
<txukie> hi
<DopeGhoti> !hi | txukie
<ubottu> txukie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nemo> iblue: yeah. I made that association when I hit the URL :)
<txukie> i have a problem with karmic, my xorg process is consuming loads of resources and its very slow
<nemo> might not necessarily be xorg
<txukie> i have an intel card i810 which used to work ok
<DopeGhoti> nemo: I laughed quite a bit when I found the Official Meeting Facilities Guide some years back. At omfg.com.
<nemo> DopeGhoti: hah
 * nemo checks that one out
<nemo> Ohio Milling & Farming Group
<jemark> txukie, maybe you can update to the latest from a ppa?
<nemo> they must have sold it
<nemo> oh
<nemo> lol
<nemo> is a joke domain
<txukie> jemark: will give it a try
<nemo> DopeGhoti: "  8.03.2000  STFU drops ASS"
<DopeGhoti> nemo: it was years ago.  and… what‽
<nemo> DopeGhoti: "Appalachian Seed Sowers" of course
<DopeGhoti> oh, naturally
<jemark> txukie, good luck :) i have the latest xorg version
<txukie> jemark: do you know of a ppa in particular?
<DrOnline> Hi, is the netboot image (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/) considered on equal footing to the rest?  If I have a problem with it, should I file a bug or should I just try again with a 'better' way of doing things?
<jemark> txukie, it's in ubuntu-tweak...
<DopeGhoti> nemo: http://web.archive.org/web/20001210110500/www.omfg.com/AboutUs.asp
<txukie> jemark: ok thanks will check it out
<Ian_Corne> npviewer.bin seems highly unstable
<nemo> DopeGhoti: ah. they still exist at omfg.com - they must have dropped the .org
<nemo> sensible
<DopeGhoti> I wish that the TLD-owners actually still had to conform to the original intent of .{com,net,org} domains.
<DopeGhoti> I suspect only a small fraction of .org domain-holders are non-profits
<MichaelKohler> I have set the panel's size to 18 pixel, but it's the same size as 25 pixels, why is that?
<MichaelKohler> and I can't make it smaller than 18 pixel
<martinx_> Hi! guys, the latest Karmic beta on my HP Proliant server is showing this messages: end_request: I/O error, dev cciss/c0d0, sector 0
<martinx_> Every time I install something, even before the first login... this messages popup in my console...
<martinx_> a lot of "end_request: I/O error, dev cciss/c0d0, sector 0" !!
<martinx_> The same hardware with Debian Lenny works great without this message...
<martinx_> What can be?!
<JoeSomebody> hello again, noob from win is back :) i was also going to check out fedora based on a recomendation, NO WAY NOW, ubuntu will do :)
<yofel> wb JoeSomebody
<JoeSomebody> fedora is out for me, the chan is worst i have seen, they wont help me get an iso verified, just make fun of me, those people must be some small in real life to have to feel so big on the internet
<JoeSomebody> bad first impression is all it takes today , i deleted it :)
<JoeSomebody> i am loving ubuntu !
<nemo> DopeGhoti: I'm a non-profit :)
<nemo> DopeGhoti: I've stayed resolutely in .org since I registered a decade or so ago
<DopeGhoti> nemo: Commendations on your being a part of that small fraction, sir/ma'am.
<nemo> it is a shame MichaelKohler vanished
<nemo> I'm quite familiar with that issue
<nemo> I've spent a lot of time maximising my real estate on my 1024x768 screen
<DopeGhoti> JoeSomebody: I'm sorry that the Blue Hat community left a bad taste in your mouth. That said, welcome to ubuntuville :)
<yofel> JoeSomebody: got yourself familiar with the terminal interface yet? You'll find it very helpful, and you'll need it if you plan to stay in this channel for the next releases ;)
<nemo> JoeSomebody: heh. funny. I just spent 10 minutes being insulted by a Fedora user I was trying to support on moznet...
<JoeSomebody> as if it should be hard to verify a dl !!!
<nemo> JoeSomebody: he's now on my /ignore list
<yofel> JoeSomebody: it's not hard at all, actually it takes less than half a minute to explain...
<JoeSomebody> unreal, they should make everything easy, at least until one gets it installed
<JoeSomebody> they should want us to come over from winland
<JoeSomebody> i dont remember his nick, just another ahole
<yofel> JoeSomebody: they *should*, but if they don't then don't worry about it, we *do* it ;)
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> i have problem :)
<yofel> gsuveg: fire away
<JoeSomebody> cool
<gsuveg> my usb/mp3 player cant mount with koala ;(
<gsuveg> [  400.602227] scsi 6:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> seems everyonke is having that today
<gsuveg> it works with koala-1
<yofel> JoeSomebody: well anyway, make sure you read this page:
<yofel> !cli | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gsuveg> yofel: ;)
<BUGabundo> hey cool link yofel
<yofel> hm... the Konsole description is still the one from kde3...
<JoeSomebody> yeah i am ok with terminal i started before dos actually, then went dos, novell,win, and now linux
<JoeSomebody> linux is not self-explanatory - anywhere
<yofel> JoeSomebody: :D
<JoeSomebody> and i am failry smart, but lack patience at times
<JoeSomebody> cant type worth shti
<yofel> brb, phone call
<FFEMTcJ> is it just me or does the keyserver seem down?
<BUGabundo> seems you just proved it JoeSomebody
<JoeSomebody> np, have burned ubuntu 9.04 and beta 9.10, debian's 6 dvds,a and i WAS going to review fedora too
<BUGabundo> cd/dvd???
<floating> FFEMTcJ: guess it has bee nlike that quite often lately. One I got a key added by trying to do it 5 times in a row, until it got through
<BUGabundo> who the heck still use media?
<bjorkintosh> is anyone experiencing frequent firefox freezes on koala?
<JoeSomebody> i dont expect to master them all , jsut have some systems and some time, and want to compare OSes
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> but I use FF 3.7
<BUGabundo> its much better latelly
<nemo> bjorkintosh: FF3.5 or FF3?
<mbeierl> JoeSomebody: that's what it all comes down to: how easy is it to find answers.  And for the most part, everyone here, in #ubuntu, and in the forums are friendly and helpful :)
<bjorkintosh> 3.5
<FFEMTcJ> floating: hmm.. its worked all day, until now for me
<BUGabundo> I had probs with xmarks
<bjorkintosh> hmm. perhaps i might upgrade.
<BUGabundo> nemo: ppl still stuck on 3.0x? pfff
<bjorkintosh> is it in apt yet?
<JoeSomebody> but i will likely push ubuntu im my LOCAL area as it is user-friendly
<nemo> bjorkintosh: any plugins? and is this on any specific pages like those using flash?
<FFEMTcJ> BUGabundo livin on the wild side with 3.7 - lol
<nemo> bjorkintosh: s/any plugins/any addons/
<JoeSomebody> my area has no linux shop
<JoeSomebody> yet
<BUGabundo> FFEMTcJ: and chromium 4. dev
<bjorkintosh> nemo it might be...
<nemo> FFEMTcJ: that has become my daily browser actually
<nemo> FFEMTcJ: and means I can use WebGL - yay
<bjorkintosh> perhaps i might look into that.
<micahg> anyone have an issue with mysql5.0 on karmic?
<bjorkintosh> but i normally have to reboot the machine 6 times a day.
<guntbert> FFEMTcJ: as far as I know, you can use "any" gpg keyserver, try http://pgp.mit.edu/
<micahg> my socket disappeared
<nemo> BUGabundo: http://m8y.org/peacekeeper/
<FFEMTcJ> sweet.. thanks guntbert
<cybersplice> micahg, is this immediately after an upgrade?
<micahg> cybersplice: yeah, I haven't changed the config
 * FFEMTcJ upgrading to 9.10 today
<cybersplice> micahg, I mean, did you have an existing Jaunty install, and then upgraded to Karmic?
<FFEMTcJ> yippie
<guntbert> FFEMTcJ:  you are welcome :-)
<micahg> cybersplice: yes
<BUGabundo> micahg: doesn't karmic have 5.1 ?
<cybersplice> micahg, Then i guess the config got replaced with the default when you upgraded.
<micahg> BUGabundo: yes, but I want to use 5.0 still
<micahg> cybersplice: none of the changes affected the port/socket
<cybersplice> Humm. Could be AppArmor? If it's not expecting 5.0...
<micahg> cybersplice: I shut down apparmor, I already opened a bug for that
<nemo> bjorkintosh: wait. reboot your machine??
<nemo> bjorkintosh: because of a browser lockup? what on earth?
<micahg> cybersplice: seems like I have a mix of 5.1 and 5.0
<cybersplice> Ugh, that sucks.
<nemo> bjorkintosh: also. do you use FlashBlock or NoScript? that might help exclude Flash
<cybersplice> Presumably you're going to have to rip both out.
<bjorkintosh> nemo i use flash for youtube.
<bjorkintosh> and it seems a number of other sites use it's video app.
<bjorkintosh> but yes, i have to reboot the damned machine just to be able to use X at all.
<nemo> bjorkintosh: hm. that suggests not a bad plugin then
<thekorn_> hi, is there a way in karmic to restart the X server from te keyboard?
<bjorkintosh> the mouse seizes, x fails to respond, and all i can do is ssh in and reboot.
<cybersplice> micahg, you removing both, yet? :D
<bjorkintosh> thekorn_, i haven't enabled it.
<nemo> bjorkintosh: mind pastebinning your ~/.xsession-errors  and /var/log/Xorg0.log ?
<nemo> Xorg.0.log
<thekorn_> bjorkintosh, haha, my question is unrelated to your problem ;)
<micahg> cybersplice: I'm installing 5.1 server pkgs
<cybersplice> micahg, oh, right. I presumed you wanted to keep 5.0. I would suggest you specifically remove 5.0 beforeand, but i don't know if that's strictly required.
<micahg> cybersplice: apparently, the akonadi server needs 5.1, and k3b needs akonadi
<thekorn_> my problem is: I'm unable to wakeup from suspend, my screen just stays black
<micahg> cybersplice: I do, but that does not seem like an option
<bjorkintosh> i will.
<bjorkintosh> i also get a lot of XID collision: trouble ahead warnings...
<bjorkintosh> from Gdk.
<cybersplice> micahg, well, let's see how well it goes.
<nemo> bjorkintosh: ah. yeah. that seems to happen a lot with firefox
<nemo> bjorkintosh: I think there's an open bug
<nemo> bjorkintosh: it doesn't explain your lockups though
<micahg> cybersplice: works
<micahg> I guess the install borked my mysql
<bjorkintosh> hmm. it mainly happens with firefox on.
<cybersplice> micahg: Gotta love it. Hope you're all good nwo.
<cybersplice> Or now.
<micahg> yeah
<SKB> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/286473/ help?
<micahg> not exactly sure how to report the problem with mysql server not staying in a functional form after upgrade
<thekorn_> well not really black, looking very close I can see the contours
<cybersplice> Just report exactly what you did and see if someone can replicate it.
<micahg> I'll have to check the upgrade logs later
<micahg> thanks cyberspliceb
<micahg> or rather cybersplice
<cybersplice> SKB, can you paste your processes list?
<SKB> ugh
<bjorkintosh> is the gdk collision error specific to 3.5?
<SKB> forgot how to do that :|
<bjorkintosh> should i be using a different version?
<cybersplice> SKB, ps -A
<SKB> ty
<SKB> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/286475/
<cybersplice> SKB, Well, that's a barrel of monkeys.
<cybersplice> SKB, are you on that machine, or SSHd to it?
<SKB> my desktop
<cybersplice> /etc/init.d/sshd stop
<cybersplice> (sudo)
<cybersplice> Lo, i am become death. Stealer of chat.
<SKB> same
<cybersplice> pastebin your /var/log/auth.log
<Berzerker> how do I find out which version of karmic I'm running?
<SKB> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/286484/
<yofel> Berzerker: which version as in? architecture?
<Berzerker> no as in like...which build
<Berzerker> as in, I want to know if I'm upgraded to the RC
<cybersplice> SKB, That's a pretty busy auth log.
<SKB> indeed :|
<cybersplice> Berzerker, have you apt-get updated?
<Berzerker> yes, but I want to check
<guntbert> Berzerker: RC is not out yet
<cybersplice> SKB, are you remastering a CD and running a lot of cron jobs?
<bjorkintosh> nemo http://pastebin.ca/1595521
<Berzerker> guntbert, it's not?
<SKB> i was
<cybersplice> Berzerker, You have whatever is in the repos.
<SKB> but this error is not related :|
<yofel> Berzerker: I don't think there is any way to identify that, and yes, RC isn't out yet
<Berzerker> someone told me it was out today...
<bjorkintosh> that took long enough. my connection is rather slow today.
<yofel> !schedule | Berzerker
<ubottu> Berzerker: A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<guntbert> Berzerker: no, only beta
<cybersplice> SKB, those cron jobs were all opening sessions
<cybersplice> try killing cron
<SKB> Oct  4 20:57:05 skb-kompas sshd[6865]: pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=218.80.221.51  user=root  that wasn't me :|
<nemo> bjorkintosh: did you collect this after a restart?
<nemo> bjorkintosh: will probably need the .old
<nemo> bjorkintosh: also, anything interesting in .xsession-errors? (I understand that one may have stuff you don't want to pastebin)
<cybersplice> SKB, there are always going to be people trying to hit your ssh port if it's open.
<bjorkintosh> nemo .xsession was full of mplayer errors.
<bjorkintosh> all the other errors were from when i was running jaunty so i erased it.
<abarbaccia> hey all - im having trouble compiling v4l on karmic - i had no problems on jaunty. It can't seem to find the dma.h header file during make. linux-headers package is installed, kernel source is installed, extracted and linked to /usr/src/linux
<abarbaccia> any thoughts
<abarbaccia> ?
<cybersplice> What are you trying to do, SKB? Just open a root session?
<SKB> apt-get update
<cybersplice> sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<bjorkintosh> nemo the diff from .old shows the power button was pushed. no other difference.
<cybersplice> oops!
<cybersplice> Another satisfied customer?!
<mbeierl> Anyone else having a new problem where Java applications do not receive mouse clicks properly?  Wheel scroll doesn't work either...
<nemo> bjorkintosh: when X locks up, does the mouse still work?
<cybersplice> SKB, WB!
<SKB> haa
<cybersplice> SKB, did it work?
<SKB> i've lost my mouse and keyborad after that
<nemo> bjorkintosh: and have the X mouse theme?
<cybersplice> Sorry about that.
<bjorkintosh> it moves, but it doesn't click on anything.
<nemo> ah-hah
<nemo> bjorkintosh: does ctrl-alt-f1 work?
<SKB> same :|
<cybersplice> Wasn't thinking!
<cybersplice> ... wtf!
<SKB> after reboot
<cybersplice> after a reboot?!
<bjorkintosh> nemo nope.
<bjorkintosh> can't do anything.
<nemo> reallly
<nemo> bjorkintosh: what about ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<bjorkintosh> doesn't work.
<nemo> huh...
<nemo> bjorkintosh: say, mind adding:
<bjorkintosh> if i ssh into it and kill bjork's processes, nothing changes.
<nemo> Section "Serverflags" Option "AllowDeactivateGrabs"  "On" Option "AllowClosedownGrabs"  "On"
<nemo> EndSection
<yofel> cybersplice: side note: dbus is now a upstart service, so use 'sudo service dbus restart' instead of 'sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart'
<nemo> bjorkintosh: to your Xorg.conf ?
<nemo> bjorkintosh: and then seeing if the grab hotkeys work?
<bjorkintosh> okay let me see.
<cybersplice> Thanks, yofel
<cybersplice> look for limit name="max_connections_per_user"
<nemo> bjorkintosh: also. if you ssh in and kill compiz (just compiz) does anything happen?
<nemo> compiz.real of course
<SKB> ty
<bjorkintosh> compiz isn't running at all.
<MTecknology> bjorkintosh: what's the problem?
<bjorkintosh> MTecknology, x freezes hard and requires a reboot of the machine.
<MTecknology> bjorkintosh: if you ssh into it is Xorg running 100% CPU?
<MTecknology> or something higher than 5%
<bjorkintosh> yes.
<bjorkintosh> but it's usually firefox being the hog.
<bjorkintosh> if there existed a decent replacement for firefox, i'd never use the f___ POS!
<MTecknology> bjorkintosh: but Xorg is running really high, right?
<bjorkintosh> right now it's not. i'm about to restart the machine.
<MTecknology> bjorkintosh: ok- if that was the case, there's already a large number of bugs out there on the issue and it's being worked on
<MTecknology> right now Xorg will jump up massive amounts, from 5% - 100%. (for me)
<bjorkintosh> ah. so it's just a bleeding edge issue?
<MTecknology> makes the system extremely painfully slow to respond
<MTecknology> I'd guess so
<bjorkintosh> X has never NOT been a resource hog.
<bjorkintosh> i'm suprised a replacement for it hasn't been implemented yet.
<bjorkintosh> ... a proper replacement.
<MTecknology> Just to switch from one desktop to the other I need to wait 5-10 seconds for my terminal to redraw; and I'm not even using Gnome of KDE
<MTecknology> of even Xfce
<bjorkintosh> i use blackbox.
<bjorkintosh> i just removed and reinstalled it incase there's something lurking...
<maxstirner1> hm
<maxstirner1> i've just noted my sources.list is all on intrepid still
<maxstirner1> i have no idea how that has happened
<maxstirner1> i've probably downgraded karmic to intrepid levels?
<kiwnix> how do i "reopen" a bug in launchpad?
<bjorkintosh> have you run apt-get update lately?
<maxstirner1> ive installed karmic from scratch and copied my home directory across
<maxstirner1> for some reason sources.list is from intrepid
<MTecknology> kiwnix: it's usually best to reopen a bug and reference the resolved issue
<maxstirner1> but in synaptic its got different ones..
<kiwnix> so i open a new bug, and point to the bug # of the old bug?
<FFEMTcJ> how can i install java to where firefox recognizes it? I installed sun-java6-jre but that didnt work
<MTecknology> kiwnix: ya, but give a description from exactly what issue you're having
<kiwnix> it's about a issue resolved with a new update, but... with the new version it still happens, ok :)
<bjorkintosh> hmm. i wonder if mozilla (the browser) is better behaved these days?
<maxstirner1> all the updates are for karmic.. has the location changed from /etc/sources.list?
<bjorkintosh> no.
<bjorkintosh> but change it before you blow it up.
<maxstirner1> that's deeply odd?
<kiwnix> FFEMTcJ, try sun-java6-plugin i think
<flame__> hi
<maxstirner1> synaptic displays it correctly
<flame__> i have a question concerning karmic beta UNR
<FFEMTcJ> kiwnix: i was thinkin that but wanted a second opinion.. thanks
<bjorkintosh> still... fix it while you can.
<merculiv> does  anyone know if karmic had ubuntu-restricted-extras package available for download yet?
<merculiv> has*
<FFEMTcJ> i downloaded it merculiv
<merculiv> shweet
<maxstirner1> i would just love to know where its getting the correct list from
<merculiv> thx
<maxstirner1> Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security/main libglib2.0-0 2.18.2-0ubuntu2.2 [771kB]
<maxstirner1> Get:2 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/main tzdata 2009n-0ubuntu0.8.10 [685kB]
<maxstirner1> insane
<durt> maxstirner1, sources.list is in /etc/apt/ if you have it in /etc it won't do anything.
<maxstirner1> durt: thanks i meant etc/apt/sources.list, it differs from synaptic packagelist and i dont know where its got it from
<merculiv> havent installed beta just yet waiting for my latops HD to make it in the mail....hopefully today..
<flame__> why karmic beta UNR is only available only in iso format since it says that it is optimised for netbooks and netbooks does not have CD?
<flame__> is there any place i can get karmic UNR in .img?
<merculiv> there should be a iso to img program for windows just browse it
<merculiv> or linux
<durt> flame__, iso is for cd
<flame__> durt: yes, i know, but my MSI Wind does not have a cd reader
<flame__> durt: so i am looking for img for usb boot
<durt> flame__, actually for anything, but the iso size can fit on a cd.... use unetbootin
<flame__> durt: this is a solution, thanks
<maxstirner1> ok i know whats happened, forgot i'm talking to a server :-$
<maxstirner1> get my coat
<slacker_nl> merculiv: http://pb.opperschaap.net/53
<virtuald> http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/canonical-contributions.html
<merculiv> thx
<kklimonda> virtuald: that was one short blog entry ;)
<mdkess> Hi, is anywhere here using Eclipse 3.5 on Karmic?
<shadowhywind> not yet,  thats on my list of things to install in the next day or two
<mdkess> Do you have eclipse 3.4 by chance? I am having a weird problem with my OS, where I can't click certain buttons.
<shadowhywind> unfourtently no,
<kiwnix> mdkess, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/442078
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442078 in gtk+2.0 "Buttons in Eclipse not working correctly with GTK+ 2.18.1-1" [Low,Fix released]
<shadowhywind> hay all, sorry for randomly leaving earlier, something came up. So my touchpad tap doesn't work Running kubuntu
<shadowhywind> any ideas?
<mdkess> Ah, brilliant.
<mdkess> shadowhywind, did you look at your xorg.conf?
<shadowhywind> mdkess: what should i be looking for in xorg.conf?
<mdkess> Any options that have the substring 'tap'
<shadowhywind> mdkess nothing is marked for tap
<shadowhywind> don't have 'tap' anywhere in it
<mdkess> I think that you can just add options there for it.
<mdkess> I forget how though, I'll look it up for you, one sec.
<shadowhywind> mdkess: any hints on what option?
<jarnos> Sometimes I can't enable bluetooth. Bluetooth is always enabled after restart or resume from suspend to RAM.
<mdkess> shadowhywind, not sure yet.
<mdkess> shadowhywind, take a look at this in the meantime: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<mdkess> One minute, I'll be right back, promise.
<booboo> hi. can someone help me find information on how the mouse is configured in karmic? in jaunty i was using fdi files for hal
<bhuey> is there a recommended firewall for karmic ?
<bhuey> arno seems to be screwed up
<Martyn> uncomplicated firewall
<yofel> bhuey: the default one should be (g)ufw
<bhuey> how do I get nat working on it ?
<aapzak> wow, got kubuntu karmic working, it's looking great!
<booboo> anyone?
<booboo> :\
<joumetal> How can I add myself permanent privileges to change cpu frequency from cpufreq-applet?
<BUGabundo> what's the UNR seed package name?
<BUGabundo> joumetal: AFAIK you can't
<yoasif> anyone running karmic on a macbook air
<yoasif> thinking about installing it on my friend's machine
<joumetal> i can't understand bug 431264.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431264 in gnome-applets "cpufreq-applet needs root rights to change frequency" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431264
<Freeaqingme> joumetal, what dont you understand? as explained there you should just use policykit to set the right permissions for that app
<joumetal> How can I do that?
<burner> is it just me or does empathy have no notification area support?
<NoelJB> Freeaqingme, the casual "you can adjust the policy to allow you to adjust the frequency without authenticating." is inappropriate for most users.  They won't know how.
<Freeaqingme> NoelJB, fair enough
<Freeaqingme> joumetal, try running  polkit-gnome-authorization
<NoelJB> Freeaqingme, that's not in a standard install, as far as I see.
<kiwnix> mdkess, looks like eclipse people got a workarround for the bug...
<kiwnix> https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=291257
<ubottu> bugs.eclipse.org bug 291257 in SWT "[Widgets] Buttons functionality problem with GTK+ 2.18" [Major,New]
<Freeaqingme> NoelJB, I am on a standard install of karmic, and it is here. Otherwise you may wanna try polkit-gnome-manager or something (try polkit and press tab)
<joumetal> What should I do there?
<NoelJB> Freeaqingme, here I get: $  polkit-gnome-authorization ---> The program 'polkit-gnome-authorization' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install policykit-gnome
<silentnights> I just installed ubuntu karmic beta but grub hangs. Does anyone know anything about this?
<Freeaqingme> NoelJB, I dunno. I upgraded from a bare 8.10 install to 9.10 2 days ago and I got it, not aware of anything special I installed.
<DanaG> argh, what the heck?   My system just randomly went into suspend.
<benoitc> is there a better way than editing manually the ini file in .config/couchdb-desktop to have access on the launched couchdb ?
<silentnights> Has anyone got a problem with grub2??
<NoelJB> Freeaqingme, I'm looking now.  It is Suggests: policykit-gnome by policykit, but not required.
<silentnights> Mine hangs !!!
<NoelJB> silentnights, anything interesting in terms of output, it just dead?
<silentnights> Yeah. when it says grub loading. it just stop
<silentnights> Even the keyboard does not respond to numlock and such
<Freeaqingme> NoelJB, hmm, odd. I hardly ever use it so didn't install it on purpose. Dunno either
<NoelJB> Freeaqingme, do you have gnome-mount?
<Freeaqingme> yup
<bcurtiswx> hey, where are system sounds stored?
<Lazy> is amarok update still broken?
<NoelJB> Freeaqingme, gnome-mount pulled it in :-)
<silentnights> Any suggestion about grub? :)
<silentnights> I can't boot or anything. :$
<NoelJB> silentnights, go to #grub and look for cjwatson
<silentnights> Thanks NoelJB
<silentnights> Am heading there :)
<NoelJB> good luck :-)
<joumetal> silentnights: did it work before? if it did you can repair it with livecd.
<silentnights> no it did not
<silentnights> I just installed karmic and on first boot it just hanged
<silentnights> restarted but got to the same point
<silentnights> hangs when it say grub loading
<SKB> GN
<tormod> silentnights, what kind of hardware is this? esp CPU
<Lazy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing if anyone wants to add Intel DG35EC motherboard the answers would be: PASS PASS, ext3, No, Encrypted LVM
<silentnights> tormod: Pentium D 3 GHz 4 MB L2 cache
<tormod> silentnights, and the hard drive?
<silentnights> 640GB western Digital Sata
<silentnights> tormod: I have 2 other hard disks connected but that's the one with the system on.
<tormod> silentnights, the other two are also sata=
<silentnights> one Sata and one ATA
<tormod> silentnights, I would have tried removing the two other disks and reinstall grub
<booboo> are there any changes as to how the mouse is configured in karmic?
<DanaG> grr, stupid gnome-power-manager.
<booboo> i have been using fdi policies for hal in 9.04
<DanaG> oh, and apparently my X server is still broken -- "Session active, not inhibited, screen idle."
<tormod> silentnights, it could be that some part got installed to the wrong drive
<silentnights> tormod: ok. It's my first time using grub2. What's the command from karmic livecd?
<Forza4Life> how can i get nvidia-settings to save my dual monitor setup...it is telling me it "failed to parse the xorg file"
<tormod> silentnights, grub-install --root-directory=/media/karmic /dev/sda
<tormod> silentnights, or use grub-installer (which I don't have here now, so I can't read the man page)
<shadowhywind> so i learned something new, the touchpad tap works on the login, and even after it logings, but then shortly after it becomes disabled
<silentnights> tormod: Thanks a lot. I will try it now. Will have to shutdown the pc so I will come back when I test it. Thanks again :)
<Twigathy> man
<Twigathy> my install's pretty screwwwwed :)
<Twigathy> But I got a GUI up now :)
<Twigathy> Somehow /dev/pts failed to ... mount ... then the interface lo failed to come up ... then statd failed to come up ... then I realised that gdm wouldn't start because hal and dbus were stopped... ugh. Time for a re-install? :-)
<davisc> 9 out of every 10 boots on Karmic, Xorg takes up 100% CPU when redrawing Mozilla windows. Tried tweaking kernel lines (noapic) and recovery mode. Nothing. Seems to be related to an agpgart error I get on boot but Google isn't helping me. Any suggestions?
<bjorkintosh> davisc, i understand the keyword is 'karmic'
<bjorkintosh> as opposed to 'jaunty'.
<Andy80> how can I modify this value: org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.filesystem- mount-system-internal ? I've to test a workaroound for a bug...
<davisc> bjorkintosh: Sure. But I'm trying to nail down the problem so I can submit a bug report
<histo> Can't figure out why Grub2 won't boot my default kernel
<histo> It was working untill an upgrade about a month ago now it won't time out and boot. I have to hit enter to select the default.
<histo> Really don't want to reinstall to fix it. I'd rather firgure this out but grub2 is giving me headaches
<test34> I tried to get a backtrace for empathy using the instruction at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace, but I get "No stack." is it because it was compiled without debugging symbols?
<BluesKaj> histo, have you edited grub2 ? , if so one has to use the cli : update-grub
<histo> BluesKaj: it seems like its not accepting any changes
<BluesKaj> sudo update-grub
<histo> BluesKaj: even after update-grub
<BluesKaj> any error message ?
<histo> Nothing it just sits at the menu screen and won't boot the default kernel. You have to press enter
<BluesKaj> no , when you run the sudo update-grub in the konsole, what error ?
<histo> BluesKaj: /etc/default/grub is set for GRUB_DEFAULT=0 timeout is 2
<histo> BluesKaj: no errors
<histo> BluesKaj: I think its just the /etc/default/grub file isn't right with the timeouts for somereason after that update.
<histo> BluesKaj: let me pastebin it hold up
<test34> here is my attempt at getting a back trace: http://pastie.org/643010 .  How can I get more information? the backtrace looks empty..
<BluesKaj>  histo pastebin your /etc/default/grub file
<histo> trying to figure out pastebinit right now
<BUGabundo> histo: install pastebinit
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> easiest way
<BUGabundo> just $ pastebinit /etc/default/grub
<histo> BUGabundo: thats what i've done but pastebinit -i /etc/default/grub isn't working
<BUGabundo> no need for -I
<histo> there we go
<histo> Just took a while
<histo> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/f63d49794
<histo> Looks like pastebin.com is really lagging right now
<BluesKaj> histo, your GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 should be commenr=ted with a #
<BluesKaj> err commented
<histo> K does everything else look normal?
<BluesKaj> and switch your GRUB_TIMEOUT="2" to a higher number like 6 or 7 , giving more time scroll down to youer windows bootloader when it's fixed
<histo> I don't have a windows bootloader
<histo> And I thought once you hit a key it stops the countdown
<histo> The machine only has karmic on it.
<BluesKaj> histo, yes , otherwise it's exactly the same as mine
<histo> BluesKaj: let me reboot after update-grub brb
<DopeGhoti> histo: holding shift as the PC boots will force the grub-pc menu to appear
<histo> BluesKaj: thank you its working perfectly now.
<histo> I'll have to do some reading to figure out why that was happening.
<BluesKaj> good histo , glad to hear it
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-06
<Gewitterstern> Does anyone know if KK supports Speedlink Snappy Webcams?
<syzo> hey all... I tried installing 9.10 through liveUSB onto my EeePC 1005HA, but after about 36% (1.72 gigs apparently) it gave me "Errno5 input/output error". GParted could edit the partitions just fine, and I gave it more than 70 gigs to work with. help?
<histo> BluesKaj: I think they had an upgrade that changed the default behavior to not even show the boot menu.
<DopeGhoti> histo: if there is only one boot option, that is correct.
<BronzeAu> Goodmorning? Folks at #ubuntu asked me to come here with my inquiry. Where can I download a .iso of Karmic Edubuntu Live CD please?
<BronzeAu> Downloaded Jaunty (bad image) and then Karmic (nother bad image) No luck so far.
<myk_robinson> how is Karmic's performance with a Radeon HD3200 on a laptop, anyone got any info?
<histo> DopeGhoti: I've lost that ability i'll have to play with it and see if I can re-enable it.
<BronzeAu> If I can get a good image I can let you how it is on a HP Tablet tx1000.
<myk_robinson> BronzeAu: it works great on that model, just did one two days ago
<yofel> BronzeAu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/9.10/beta/
<histo> BronzeAu: the images on the ubuntu server are fine.
<myk_robinson> an HP TX1217cl with touchscreen
<yofel> BronzeAu: don't foget to check the md5sum of your download!
<BronzeAu> OH awesome!!! Thank you so much. I have had no luck the past two days.
<BronzeAu> I will this time. Didn't until after it didn't work.
<yofel> BronzeAu: and don't forget to read the release page! http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta
<BronzeAu> Yep - Just need to reseat the nvidea card again. Black screen of death at the moment.
<DopeGhoti> Question, since grub-pc seems to be the topic of the day- is there a more acceptable way to get a larger-than-80x25 console than with the deprecated VGA kernel paramater?
<Xgates> say for grub2 does the  gfxboot-theme-ubuntu work?
<BronzeAu> Thanks again guys and gals. Appreciate it. Will let you know how I go.
<maxb> Anyone else having a problem with networkmanager's applet sometimes showing up as a black unresponsive box in the notification area?
<BronzeAu> They are all DVD images. Is there a 700mb CD image anywhere or do they only come as DVD size.
<BronzeAu> 3 day download for me otherwise.
<DopeGhoti> BronzeAu: there should be CD images as well as DVD
<BronzeAu> Will have another look. Sorry to bother you.
<Elone> hi, i have a problem with the pen on my tablet pc; the pen won't work on fresh boot, but work after i relogin ... any workaround?
<BronzeAu> Nope - sorry. Can only see DVD's.
<BronzeAu> Hopefully I'm wrong and not reading it right.
<causasui> in other news, I have no sound in karmic :\
<DopeGhoti> BronzeAu: oh! *facepalm* I didn't see that you were after Edubuntu
<BronzeAu> I'm in Australia so even 700mb is going to take the best part of a day. At least if I can get it going live I can update  it.
<BronzeAu> Well there all edubuntu so thats right.
<DopeGhoti> BronzeAu: you could get a Server install CD, and once it's running, do an apt-get install edubuntu-desktop to get all the edubuntu-specific toys
<BronzeAu> I've never done that before. Is it easy enough?
<DopeGhoti> BronzeAu: the Server CD is ~600MB
<BronzeAu> Ok - Coolies. Lets do that then.
<DopeGhoti> it surely is; it's basically a text-mode version of the usual installer
<DopeGhoti> the Server edition has no GUI, so you'll be working on the commandline until you've installed the desktop package
<BronzeAu> Ok. So let em see if I have got this right.
<DopeGhoti> (there are two: edubuntu-desktop and edubuntu-desktop-kde
<DopeGhoti> BronzeAu: three guesses as to the difference :)
<BronzeAu> Dowmload a .iso of the server package. Install it and then type into the terminal apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<DopeGhoti> BronzeAu: well, *sudo* apt-get install…
<DopeGhoti> BronzeAu: but otherwise, yes :)
<BronzeAu> Or - could I use the Jaunty Edubuntu and update it perhaps?
<DopeGhoti> BronzeAu: that would work as well- if you have that, install it normally, and then run update-manager -d if you want to update it to Karmic
<BronzeAu> can you finish the rest of the command for me. I'll then know what to paste into the terminal.
<BronzeAu> I might do that as I am no good at the terminal. Not for installs. Never seen the servers stuff before.
<DopeGhoti> BronzeAu: sure: from the terminal after installing the server edition, you would run:  sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<BronzeAu> I'll download the Jaunty Edubuntu instead I think.
<BluesKaj> !repository | BronzeAu
<ubottu> BronzeAu: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<myk_robinson> what is the state of intel graphics in 9.10?
<BronzeAu> Sorry to be a pain - if you can't tell I'm new at this.
<BronzeAu> I lost my XP with a bad install image last night so have got up and running again with Fedora11. yay
<BronzeAu> Really appreciate your time and support folks.
<BluesKaj> BronzeAu, no problem , we were all new once
<BronzeAu> I have had Ubuntu since Breezy, then Dapper now I want to go up another step.
<BronzeAu> Haven't tried the edubuntu and being a teacher I should.
<DopeGhoti> BronzeAu: Glad you're sticking with it, and I'm happy to be able to assist :)
<BluesKaj> BBL
<BronzeAu> I'll give it a go. Cheers. Will let you know how I go. Thanks again.
<BronzeAu> cya
<roscoe__> I installed beta and when it called for re-booting I got an error:no such device (and a long Number) Failed to boot default entries. Press any key to continue.... and then it just kept looping at that point. Any ideas??
<DopeGhoti> BronzeAu: good luck!
<DopeGhoti> roscoe__: sounds like GRUB is tripping over your hard drive's UUID
<roscoe__> DopeGhoti any hints as to what to do next, I am getting over my head here.
<DopeGhoti> roscoe__: could you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cnf ?
<wirechief_> you would need to boot the livecd and fix the uuid's in the fstab, ls -l /dev/disk by-uuid would give you the correct values, you would have to edit the fstab as root and make the changes. does that sound like something you can do ?
<roscoe__> DopeGhoti unfortunately I had to reinstall 9.04 as I had no working computer at that time, Ratz!
<wirechief_> but if you are new to all this maybe just reinstall
<roscoe__> I tried two installs with the same result
<wirechief_> did you check the integrity of the disk you are using ?
<roscoe__> I thought it was OK
<wirechief_> make sure the md5sum or the sha256 checks out, if nothing else use the grub menu item to verify the cd
<roscoe__> Maybe I should just start all over again, good experience for a noobie though
<roscoe__> OK thanks for the suggestions I have made notes and will carry on for a bit
<wirechief_> sure but get the cd verified as i mentioned before you try a third time.
<roscoe__> ko
<DanaG> weird, I tried wubi installing Karmic beta on a Win7 machine, and it just hangs after "no wubildr".
<DanaG> It finds no wubildr on (hd0,1), and then stops at checking (hd0,2) ntfs5
<wirechief_> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid  is the correct syntax ;) for the uuid's
<Mage__> Hell everyone.  I have a problem getting surround sound.  I am using Ubuntu 9.10 Beta since in 9.04 the problem was still there.  My motherboard is an asus m2v with an onboard audio card.  But for some reason ubuntu only gives me 2.0 sound ever since 8.04
<Mage__> Anyone have any insight on what I can do to try and solve it?
<Mage__> The only thing I have done to try and solve it was change the default channel from 2 to 6 in the pulseaudio file
<Res2216firestar> Hey all, quick question, I am using wubi with 9.10, and when I boot my computer, it just starts windows without giving me the ubuntu option. This happens in the stable wubi too.
<DopeGhoti> Res2216firestar: take a look at your boot.ini
<DopeGhoti> Res2216firestar: make sure it's set to actaully show you the menu :)
<Res2216firestar> ok
<zmjjmz> _Anyone_ use the Dell Mini 9 with the Karmic beta?
<DopeGhoti> Res2216firestar: I'll pastebin my boot.ini so that you can compare
<Res2216firestar> all right
<Res2216firestar> I think I have it tho
<DopeGhoti> (anyone else finding pastebinit to be slow today?)
<DopeGhoti> Res2216firestar:
<DopeGhoti> http://pastebin.com/f357d1e84
<Res2216firestar> I think it has something to do with the hotmail thing
<Res2216firestar> thanks
<DopeGhoti> Res2216firestar:  very welcome!
<Res2216firestar> all right, that was it, restarting...
<arand> Okay... so if I install karmic to a usb device and specify that grub2 should be installed to that device... It will still write and fookbar my grub-legacy on my main drive... Very... mature, I must say...
<aprigio> i report bug in ubuntu 9.10. Presents problems in nvidia go (notebook), and others hardwares
<ixian_> hi
<aprigio> hi
<aprigio> my desktop is notebook dv 6000 series hp. problems presents in framebuffer and splash as X11
<aprigio> i report error for team
<aprigio> others intel machines as gigabyte, presents problems too
<aprigio> in ubuntu server 9.10, after install ubuntu-desktop package, problems insist
<Pulsewidth> Is there any way to make the volume control change by more than 1% per scroll like it used to do?
<Xgates> is grub2 in karmic gfxboot compliant?
<Xgates> or I should say is the support compiled in?
<yofel> Xgates: I'm not exactly sure what you mean, bug there is a GRUB_GFXMODE= config option that sets the grub menu resolution
<Xgates> gfxboot allows you to have/make animated splash
<Xgates> Since we're running Karmic and gfxboot is listed in the repo I thought then grub2 would support it
<davisc> Right. Finally managed to get to my good boot. The 100% CPU version uses software rendering for glx. This one uses hardware. So now I can identify the problem correctly. Just need to figure out why the hell it's happening...
<BronzeAu> Back again. I found the torrent file for 9.10beta and it's downloading the CD.iso image. Should take 1.5 hours which is a record for Au.
<Xgates> this is in Karmic:
<Xgates> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu
<BronzeAu> I would highly recommend you verify the file too. I taught myself the hard way last night and all day yesterday.
<NoelJB> arand, at the moment, I would suggest that #grub is best for grub related issues.  Just because the grub maintainer is there, and not in here.
<BronzeAu> What is grub?
<Xgates> Also in Karmic:
<Xgates> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/karmic/gfxboot
<BronzeAu> Is that like the installer.
<Xgates> SO why have this in Karmic if Grub2 isn't supporting it?
<Xgates> I don't get that...
<Xgates> Grub is a bootloader
<BronzeAu> right. Ta.
<Xgates> BronzeAu: Google is your friend :)
<BronzeAu> He he - And now so are you. :-D
<yofel> !grub2 | BronzeAu
<ubottu> BronzeAu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Xgates> http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-2070091971271392%3A6ra8wy-1zdk&ie=UTF-8&q=Grub&sa=Search
<BronzeAu> Off to have a look now - ta.
<Xgates> so anyone know why gfxboot is in Karmic?
<arand> NoelJB: yeah, though I'm not even sure whether it's grub2 or ubiquity that's the culprit here, some VBox broking to do I guess...
<BronzeAu> I'm still reading about suppositories.
<BronzeAu> whoops.
<BronzeAu> repositories
<BronzeAu> :-[
<Xgates> and then what's odd is if Grub2 doesn't suport gfxboot, then there is no grub-gfxboot pkg in the repo too, so kind of odd to leave the themes in...
<Xgates> hmmm
<Xgates> suppositories LOL
 * arand <3 VirtualBox
<Mage__> Hello all
<Mage__> Is there anyone here that can help me with sound problems?
<MTecknology> Mage__: depends
 * Crashbit a dormir!
<Mage__> I can't seem to get 5.1 sound no matter what i try.  I have been trying since i believe 8.10 and still no luck.  I am using Ubuntu 9.10 on an asus m2v motherboard
<MTecknology> Mage__: the first step is for us to know what's wrong
<MTecknology> :P
 * NoelJB wonders what people think of the newly monochromatic icons.  I'm missing the color and not really pleased.
<[GuS]> Hi guys... Kubuntu karmic translations are broken again??
<AdamB> Anyone else experiencing slow response time while web browsing?
<test34> NoelJB, like the network connection and sound icons?
<NoelJB> test34, and bluetooth (just changed in the latest update)
<shadowhywind> hay all, when ever i do a ls command, I get one long listing, instead of the normal multiple columns look, any ideas on what to change?
<test34> NoelJB, yeah some color could be good.. and maybe change the wired network connection icon
<AdamB> anyone having slow internet response time on 9.10?
<test34> AdamB, didnt notice any difference
<AdamB> It takes forever to load domains but after I get onto a site things generally load right away
<test34> AdamB, maybe you dns server is having issues?
<test34> your
<yofel_> shadowhywind: type 'alias' into the shell and check if ls is aliased to something else
<shadowhywind> yofel: alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<AdamB> test34: Is there a way to diagnose that?
<yofel> shadowhywind: that's ok though... o.O
<test34> AdamB, you could try to change them to www.opendns.com's servers and see if it's better
<yofel> shadowhywind: and what does 'ls -la /bin/ls' tell you?
<shadowhywind> yofel: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 113952 2009-06-05 07:47 /bin/ls
<yofel> shadowhywind: you don't by chance have one_very_long_filename_.extension in the folder you're listing?
<shadowhywind> i do have one... let me delete and see
<AdamB> test34: What file contains the reference to DNS servers?
<shadowhywind> yofel: (feels like an idiot)
<test34> AdamB, or :$ dig domainname.com (use a domain name that you havent visited in a while because it might be cached)
<shadowhywind> yofel: thanks for the help
<test34> it should tell you how long it took to lookup the domainname.com
<yofel> shadowhywind: np, happend to me too once ^^
<test34> AdamB, /etc/resolv.conf
<test34> AdamB, if you change them manually, they will probably get reset to default on reboot (if you edit /etc/resolv.conf)
<AdamB> I just did a dig on  cnn.com got a query time of 15msec
<Mage__> oh well guess i'll have to try again in the next release then
<AdamB> pinging it now and it's taking forever.
<test34> AdamB, it was probably cached... try :~$ dig etherpad.com
<yofel> Mage__: you could try to ask dtchen when he's around
<yofel> Mage__: he knows a lot about audio
<AdamB> Still hung up pinging cnn.com
<Mage__> it's ok it hasn't been solved in the last 2 years i doubt it will now
<yofel> Mage__: then again, he's a very busy person ^^
<test34> AdamB, maybe they dont reply to pings
<AdamB> etherpad.com was 12msec
<test34> AdamB, that doesn't seem to be the problem then..
<AdamB> I'm trying a ping of etherpad now
<AdamB> test34: I found this posted on ubuntu boards "edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf add in prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220"
<JB100> Hello, I installed Karmic today and my cisco vpn client isn't working.  I receive an error "Could not attach to driver.  Is kernel module loaded?  I am using vpn client version 4.8.01
<AdamB> test34: Is that changing DNS servers?
<JB100> Has anyone seen this issue?
<test34> AdamB, but your DNS server looks ok
<AdamB> Ping time is averging around 70ms
<test34> AdamB, did you try a different browser?
<AdamB> Yea opera seems to be even worse
<bjorkintosh> is there a standard usb cam driver for ubuntu?
<AdamB> test34, this was an upgrade from 9.04 by the way. had no issues before.
<test34> bjorkintosh, what's your webcam?
<bjorkintosh> it's an hp i think.
<test34> AdamB, I had an upgrade fom 9.04 also and it was fine... now I have a fresh beta install and it's also fine.. sorry I don't know what your problem is
<JB100> Can anyone tell me if there is a known issue with 9.10 and the Cisco vpn client?
<AdamB> test34, Thanks for the help anyway
<test34> bjorkintosh, look at the list at: http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/ (or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam)
<JB100> Hello-  I'm having a problem running the cisco vpn client after upgrading to 9.10.  Has anyone else seen this error after upgrade:  jimb@jimb-laptop:~$ vpnclient connect AmericasEast Cisco Systems VPN Client Version 4.8.01 (0640) Copyright (C) 1998-2007 Cisco Systems, Inc. All Rights Reserved. Client Type(s): Linux Running on: Linux 2.6.31-11-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 2 11:55:55 UTC 2009 i686 Config file directory: /etc/opt
<causasui> Doesnt look like an error message to me?
<test34> to me neither
<JB100> Ok, instead can you tell me how to resolve "could not attach to driver.  Is kernel module loaded?  The application was unable to commicate with the vpn sub-system.
<JB100> An lsmod doesn't show the cisco vpn sub system running
<AdamB> Under my network settings for my wired connections IPv6 settings is set to "ignore", is this normal?
<AdamB> Also "MTU" is set to automatic
<AdamB> It under "Last Used" for this connection is says "Never Used"
<JB100> Test34, can I provide any information that will show an "error" to you?
<test34> JB100, the second line you pasted looks like an error (could not attach to driver.  Is kernel module loaded?  The application was unable to communicate with the vpn sub-system.)
<JB100> an lsmod doesn't show it loaded.
<test34> JB100, try sudo /etc/init.d/vpnclient_init start
<test34> then connect
<JB100> I also tried to install it from a direct download from Cisco as a tar file.  The install fails with "Failed ot make module "cisco_ipsec.ko"
<JB100> I tried doing the start as suggested
<test34> this is a command from 2005, so it might have changed since then
<test34> JB100, does the file  /etc/init.d/vpnclient_init exist?
<JB100> yes, one sec I'm getting the error it throws when running the command
<JB100> Starting Cisco vpnclient...
<JB100> insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.31-11-generic/CiscoVPN/cisco_ipsec.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<JB100> -e Building cisco_ipsec module for 2.6.31-11-generic kernel FAILED.
<JB100> Check /usr/local/gds/vpnclient_install.log file for details.
<JB100> done
<JB100> Done
<JB100> jimb@jimb-laptop:~$
<JB100> So after running the start command I get the Failed message above
<test34> JB100, pastebin.com /usr/local/gds/vpnclient_install.log (stop pasting so many lines here)
<JB100> Sorry about that
<yofel> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<test34> JB100, you might need to install development software to be able to compile a compatible module
<test34> (for your updated kernel)
<JB100> ok, thanks
<test34> but post the content of /usr/local/gds/vpnclient_install.log to http://pastebin.com
<JB100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/286637/
<AdamB> Sorry to ask this again but I'm looking for some help resolving an issue with a slow internet connection
<AdamB> The actual speed seems fine, I just ran a speed test and download/upload was normal
<NoelJB> Amaranth, you around?
<AdamB> The problem seems to lie with finding the host. I just tried hulu and it took minutes for firefox while "Finding hulu.com", but now that I'm on the site browsing is very fast
<jbuncher> anyone run into broken network-manager on latest round of karmic updates?
<test34> JB100, I think you need a module compiled for your kernel version, but it doesnt say why the build fails.  You could try :~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<NoelJB> jbuncher, no, but what do you mean by broken?  We just went through the bugs to see what still exists, and there are a few fixes coming.
<NoelJB> jbuncher, one problem isn't in network manager.  a class of (non-free) network drivers wasn't being installed in the beta.
<JB100> test34, I downloaded build-essential already.  I found some documentation regarding the failure that pointed me to that.
<jbuncher> NoelJB : just updated a few minutes ago, and now it won't connect, it seems to crash when trying to tell it to connect to my usual network at home.  driver s iwl3945
<test34> JB100, try to find a pre-built module for your kernel version then maybe
<jbuncher> NoelJB : while updating, update-manager crashed as well
<abarbaccia> im having a little trouble compiling v4l-dvb on karmic. says it cannot find dma.h and no kernel sources installed but i believe my build environment is setup correctly. can someone help me by testing on their machine
<NoelJB> jbuncher, which version of network-manager?
<jbuncher> NoelJB, do you have a link to changelogs?  I read it before updating, but I can't access it at the moment, as I can't be on here and check the package version
<AdamB> What process is taking place when firefox says "Looking up.." for example when you first go to google.com it says "Looking up google.com"?
<NoelJB> jbuncher, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/413622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413622 in network-manager "[karmic regression] Network manager does not unmanage devices configured as "mapping" in /etc/network/interfaces" [Low,Fix released]
<NoelJB> I don't even see that available to me, yet.
<jbuncher> NoelJB : comment 12 was definitely n hte changelog of hte package I downloaded (at least, the changelog linked to by the update manager).  Let me mount the other partition to look at the network-manager package name.
<geoff918> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) worked on initial boot, failed since (ran system upgrades on fresh Karmic install)
<geoff918> Linux geoffrey-laptop 2.6.31-11-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 2 11:55:55 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<NoelJB> geoff918, dpkg -l | grep network-manager ... what version do you have?
<jbuncher> NoelJB : package name is network-manager_0.8~a~git.20091005t192303.1d28ad1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<geoff918> @NoelJB: ii  network-manager                      0.8~a~git.20091005t192303.1d28ad1-0ubuntu2 network management framework daemon
<geoff918> ii  network-manager-gnome                0.8~a~git.20090923t220421.1ac8ffd-0ubuntu4 network management framework (GNOME frontend
<NoelJB> jbuncher, geoff918 OK what problem exactly are each of you seeing?  I don't see the package, yet, to install it.
<geoff918> @NoelJB: Well, the wireless connection applet in the tray becomes unresponsive. From CLI, the network remains unconfigured. Attempt to configure from CLI responds "ignoring WLAN0"
<jbuncher> NoelJB : Boot goes fine, looks like the driver loads ok according to dmesg.  I can click on the "reception bars" in the panel, to see a list of available networks (it's not auto-connecting like it usually does).  Upon clicking my usual network, the applet becomes unresponsive.  At no time is there a connection.
<NoelJB> geoff918, hmm ... I wonder if there is a mismatch between the applet and the manager.  your applet is a week older than mine (PPA).
<geoff918> Same exact bug as jbuncher
<MaximLevitsky> I have very big problem
<bjorkintosh> odd.
<bjorkintosh> the kernel knows my camera's there.. (gspca)
<bjorkintosh> but cheese doesn't think there's a camera installed at all...
<MaximLevitsky> can I repair damaged files using dpkg/apt?
<NoelJB> ok.  one of you please open a bug report now, and post the # back here.  I'll sub and make sure that asac sees it, too.  Soon as we can, we'll look at it.
<jbuncher> geoff918, can you file the bug report?
<geoff918> okay, sounds good--jbuncher
<geoff918> I'll send the # back, you can attach your notes
<jbuncher> sounds good
<yofel> MaximLevitsky: if you know which package they're from you can re-install the package
<MaximLevitsky> I don't know, that the problm
<MaximLevitsky> problem
<MaximLevitsky> There are many
<yofel> MaximLevitsky: you can use apt-file to find out which package they belong to
<jbuncher> NoelJB : a mismatch could be the issue, I don't have a nm-applet package in the /var/cache/apt/archives on that partition, so it must be an older version
<MaximLevitsky> yofel: won't help me.. I did basic recovery, but I still see many strange errors
<geoff918> what would be the best way to file the bug? Should it be filed as a network-manager bug?
<NoelJB> jbuncher, soon as the @#$ thing shows up so I can install it, I'll know.
<NoelJB> meanwhile, I'll got check the upstream changelog.
<jbuncher> NoelJB : ok, thanks for your time
<yofel> MaximLevitsky: then *I* would try to evaluate what takes longer: finding all errors and fixing them | reinstall the whole system
<yofel> MaximLevitsky: since I don't know what errors you have I can't help you there
<wirechief_> MaximLevitsky: i would check the livecd that you used to install with, use the grub selection for media check.
<MaximLevitsky> yofel: sure, system basicly works
<MaximLevitsky> yofel: thats the deed on 2.6.31-rc1
<dooglus> can anyone help me to get a static IP on my wireless router please?
<MaximLevitsky> that kernel has some bugs
<wirechief_> dooglus just use a terminal and do sudo ifconfig and check for your ip
<NoelJB> jbuncher, geoff918 please add your /e/n/i files to the report, unless they are just about the lo device.
<MaximLevitsky> yofel: I noticed that a failed hibernation cycle would produce errors in the filesystem
<dooglus> wirechief_: ok.  now what?
<wirechief_> its listed in the results
<MaximLevitsky> yofel: that time I was unlucky, and it hit all over the filesystem...
<dooglus> wirechief_: it's 192.168.2.101 at the moment.  sometimes it's 192.168.2.102 or 192.168.2.100.  I'd like it it be the same each time.
<NoelJB> jbuncher, geoff918 /e/n/i == /etc/network/interfaces
<test34> dooglus, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<yofel> MaximLevitsky: tried to fsck the disk? Other than that I don't know
<jbuncher> NoelJB, got it
<NoelJB> test34, NO!!!!!
<MaximLevitsky> yofel: fsck as usual fscked the filesystem....
<wirechief_> dooglus well some routers allow you to set it as fixed
<test34> NoelJB, should he use network-manager?
<dooglus> test34: thanks.  that doesn't seem to mention how to specify the wireless password though
<MaximLevitsky> yofel: I was told I can use debsums to locate broken files
<NoelJB> test34, NM 0.8 does a lot more with NOTHING in /e/n/i   old articles on setting up /e/n/i can do more damage than good.  unless someone has really good reason for messing in there, they should not touch them.
<dooglus> test34: I've tried using network-manager, but it crashes each time I tell it to use a manual setup
<NoelJB> dooglus, report those, because we've been working hard to remove those issues.
<dooglus> NoelJB: I've submitted a crash a few minutes ago
<NoelJB> dooglus, bug #?
<NoelJB> :-D
<test34> NoelJB, ok sorry, it worked fine with me
<NoelJB> dooglus, and please provide relevant config files (not credentials, of course) and package versions.
<dooglus> NoelJB: I tried to submit a previous crash, but it told me my network-manager was 'obsolete' :)  -- this despite only have updated a few hours previously, so I can see people are working on it.  how do I find the bug number?
<NoelJB> test34, understood  :-)
<yofel> MaximLevitsky: yes, debsums can indeed check if files were modyfied in any way after installation
<dooglus> I used the dialog that popped up on the crash to submit it - not a web browser
<yofel> I never used it though
<NoelJB> dooglus, you said that you HAD submitted it.  that pop-up should have led you to a web browser eventually.
<dooglus> NoelJB: I clicked the 'submit bug report' button - I'm assuming the crash thingy submitted a report for me
<NoelJB> dooglus, should launch a browser to help you finish.
<dooglus> as I remember, it said there was a segv in something like 'gtk-set-button-label'
<MaximLevitsky> yofel: linux forever. If this was windows I would have to reinstall everything for sure....
<geoff918> @NoelJB: Bug #444181 in Network-Manager
<test34> NoelJB, what happens if you don't complete the bug filling (the part where the browser pops up)? Does someone still get the log files?
<NoelJB> test34, don't know.
<dooglus> I didn't see a browser pop up
<NoelJB> bug 444181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444181 in network-manager "Network-Manager becomes unresponsive in Gnome, Won't configure Wireless" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444181
<dooglus> I can go through the process again if I can get the network manager to unfreeze itself
<dooglus> it's not responding to any clicks at the moment
<NoelJB> geoff918, jbuncher are you both running with encrypted wireless?
<NoelJB> dooglus, see bug 444181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444181 in network-manager "Network-Manager becomes unresponsive in Gnome, Won't configure Wireless" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444181
<jbuncher> NoelJB, geoff918 : wpa personal
<NoelJB> dooglus, and are YOU using encrypted WIFI?
<dooglus> NoelJB: I am
<dooglus> NoelJB: WPA(1)
<NoelJB> jbuncher, I was wondering ... "Oct  5 20:58:11 geoffrey-laptop NetworkManager: supplicant_interface_acquire: assertion `mgr_state == NM_SUPPLICANT_MANAGER_STATE_IDLE' failed"
<geoff918> @NoelJB: No, I almost included that bit of info. I'm not near anyone else. Just a wireless unencrypted Linksys Wireless-G router w/standard firmware
<NoelJB> geoff918, interesting ... because the above came from your log.
<NoelJB> I don't use WPA, either.  MAC filtering at the AP.
<NoelJB> jbuncher, and dooglus if you're seeing that same bug, please subscribe and indicate that it effects you, too.
<jbuncher> NoelJB : not to get off topic, but can't that be spoofed?  At any rate, did you still want e/n/i if it just has two lines related to lo?
<NoelJB> jbuncher, nope.  if that's all it has, perfect :-)
<geoff918> indeed, on a perhaps suddenly not so unrelated note: I did have a python crash as I was looking at my blank screen, and hadn't done anything else with the system
<dooglus> NoelJB: I don't think I am.  wireless has always been sucky in linux for me - and so has network manager.  I've only seen it hang once though
<geoff918> I have tried restarting, of course. It hasn't worked since I upgraded the system with the latest updates (~232 MB, had a fresh install from Karmic Beta)
<dooglus> usually the connection just goes really slow every hour or so until I bounce the connection with ifdown; ifup
<NoelJB> my wireless has been very solid.
<geoff918> @NoelJB: My /e/n/i is boring as well, just the stock interface lines
<NoelJB> especially with karmic.  intrepid and jaunty were iffy, hardy ... well, it's old.
<geoff918> As a side-note my wireless has worked great since 9.04, 8.10 was buggy and required some extra config to make the wireless card work (was not supported in the kernel)
<dooglus> I've only unstalled karmic a few hours back, but the wireless once again stopped working after an hour or so
<Berzerker> is there a way I can upgrade to the bleeding edge of everything (like upgrade to latest daily build and latest RC kernel, etc)
<Steil> yes
<NoelJB> geoff918, jbuncher not recommending unless you're reasonably experienced, but I run against the network manager PPA.
<Steil> Berzerker what are you running now?
<geoff918> @NoelJB, I was just about to ask if I should give that a go
<Berzerker> a daily build of karmic
<Berzerker> but just like every week or so, upgrade to the latest daily.
<Berzerker> or every few days
<Steil> uhm
<Steil> yes
<Steil> its called upgrade
<Steil> theres an update notifier that lets you know whats available to update
<Berzerker> that's it? I thought that only upgraded like...apps
<Steil> nope
<Steil> if a new kernel or anything comes out
<Steil> the packages get updated
<Berzerker> even like an RC? I heard an RC kernel was out, but I haven't gotten any updates for it
<NoelJB> geoff918, that's what I use.  feel free.  the one caveat I suggest is that until it is available separately, temporarily add the x-edgers PPA, install ppa-purge and (important) remove the x-edgers ppa.  ppa-purge makes it easy to remove things installed from ppas.
<geoff918> @NoelJB: Okay, sounds good. I'll give it a try.
<jbuncher> NoelJB, geoff918 :  added my info to the bug
<NoelJB> Steil, I believe that Berzerker wants some sort of magic set of ppas that will give him bleeding edge of everything daily.
<Berzerker> sure.
<geoff918> @NoelJB: It's no big thing, really. This is an old system I don't use much anymore. Purely for testing new software and the like. If it goes kaput, I can just fresh install things.
<Steil> Berzerker: if you want latest karmic, the update manager will keep you up to date as long as you're running karmic.
<Berzerker> I guess.
<Berzerker> ok then, thanks.
<Steil> anyone try the karmic moblin remix thingy?
<jbuncher> NoelJB, not sure what counts as "reasonably experienced", but I'm fine with editing config files and working at the cli with appropriate directions
<NoelJB> looks like a few other people have reported.
<NoelJB> drat, I just missed one of the other devs on #nm.  oh well.
<NoelJB> geoff918, if you install the PPA code, please report if that fixes it.
<jbuncher> NoelJB, is there a way to get the ppa package without apt-ing it on the affected system?
<NoelJB> jbuncher, "reasonably experienced" == not likely to shoot self in foot dealing with PPA code for testing :-)
<NoelJB> jbuncher, use apt-get to download to another system, copy .deb files, use dpkg to install.
<NoelJB> jbuncher, or just use browser to download .debs directly, then copy and install.
<jbuncher> NoelJB, ok, can you provide a link to the ppa?
<jbuncher> NoelJB, would be neat if I could do this with a chroot or something....
<geoff918> This is the link, right? deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<geoff918> is that the PPA we're looking for?
<NoelJB> jbuncher, https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk/+packages
<NoelJB> geoff918, that is JUST to install the ppa-purge tool as a convenience.  I just gave you the network manager link, above.
<geoff918> Ah, that makes more sense. It seemed the other one I found was for XOrg
<NoelJB> geoff918, do NOT install anything else from x-edgers if you value your sanity.  :-)
<geoff918> @NoelJB: lol, I'm sure.
<NoelJB> ppa-purge is supposed to get a location of its own, but for now, x-edgers is the only place I can find it.
<geoff918> Showing some build failures for the network-manager and *-applet
<geoff918> 10-1 shows success, though
<geoff918> oops, 10-1 is an openvpn build
<NoelJB> geoff918, yes.  those should be fixed in tonight's (next) build, from what asac said.
<geoff918> oh, okay, I see. Well, I'll wait on it then
<Elone> hi, i have a problem with the pen on my tablet pc; the pen won't work on fresh boot, but work after i relogin ... any workaround?
<shadowhywind> hay all having a problem. So far at least 4 times within the last hour, when someone sends me a text on pidgin, The sound comes from my laptop speakers, even though my headphones are pluged in
<JB100> Can someone tell me what I should point a module build to in Karmic?  Is it /lib/modules/2.6.31-11-386/build?  Or is it /lib/modules/2.6.31-11-generic/build.  I'm running it on a Dell laptop
<EruditeHermit> hmm
<EruditeHermit> anyone having issues with network manager and wireless networks?
<test34> EruditeHermit, 444181
<jbuncher> EruditeHermit:  is it bug 444181?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444181 in network-manager "Network-Manager becomes unresponsive in Gnome, Won't configure Wireless" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444181
<geoff918> @EruditeHermit: lol, Bug...what test34 said
<nErVe> hello everyone.
<EruditeHermit> lol
<EruditeHermit> everyone has it
<nErVe> I upgraded to karmic now I cant boot into it..
<nErVe> the screen flicker and keeps flickering
<test34> I dont have this bug maybe because I dont use wireless
<geoff918> @nErVe: Ah, X.Org reconfigure, probably
<jbuncher> NoelJB, at the ppa link you sent, are there debs or just source?
<nErVe> i do get a cli boot but the screen flickers and wont take login.
<nErVe> geoff918, how do i get it working.
<EruditeHermit> yep its 444181
<geoff918> @nErVe: Are you able to use CLI at all?
<EruditeHermit> does anyone have the old version of the package?
<JB100> Test34, what module should I run a build against s it /lib/modules/2.6.31-11-386/build?  Or is it /lib/modules/2.6.31-11-generic/build.
<nErVe> well if i use fix dpkg from reovery menu ..then i do
<test34> JB100, look at $ uname -a
<geoff918> @nErVe: give me a moment, I had a problem with that with an old machine. I'll have to look-up the fix again. Basically, you just have to run something like XOrg reconfigure...then it worked perfectly
<nErVe> ohk please do I will wait
<JB100> test34, it's 2.6.31-11-386.  So I use that instead of generic correct?
<NoelJB> jbuncher, one sec ...
<NoelJB> EruditeHermit, please self: add to the bug
<geoff918> @nErVe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<test34> JB100, probably (unless you plan on using a different one when you reboot
<geoff918> @nErVe: sounds like perhaps you've tried this already?
<JB100> Thanks, I'm just trying to make sure I'm doing the build correctly.
<nErVe> yeah, I get soemthing like parent not found
<EruditeHermit> NoelJB, what do you mean?
<nErVe> for some device
<NoelJB> if you are experiencing that bug, add yourself as being effected.
<EruditeHermit> NoelJB, subscribe?
<NoelJB> jbuncher, yes, you can expand the particular package you want, and there are urls for the .deb files.
<nErVe> it all starts when the ntpd server starts not sure though
<geoff918> Hmm, what video card do you have? you maybe could run lspci -v
<NoelJB> jbuncher, for example https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk/+files/network-manager-gnome_0.8~a~git.20091002t194214.8515a07-0ubuntu1~nmt1_amd64.deb
<nErVe> i have intel gma x3100
<NoelJB> there is also a 32bit version.
<nErVe> also etc/.modprobe.d/blacklist will be ignored error
<nErVe> well its too much to recall, but yeah also etc/udev/rules.d blah blah
<EruditeHermit> NoelJB, is that the old package?
<geoff918> Let me look that up for you. I think that the Intel stuff is going UXA-only
<nErVe> geoff918, : cheers brb
<geoff918> @nErVe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jbuncher> NoelJB, thanks for the link, but I need the 32 bit version, and I must be blind to the deb links, as I can't find them.
<EruditeHermit> NoelJB, sorry I got disconnected
<jbuncher> NoelJB :  I'll check back a bit later, and try a wired connection when it looks like a new nm package has been uploaded.
<EruditeHermit> NoelJB, is the package you linked a fix?
<NoelJB> jbuncher, try https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk/+files/network-manager-gnome_0.8~a~git.20091002t194214.8515a07-0ubuntu1~nmt1_i386.deb  that is a more up to date applet than I saw you guys using.
<NoelJB> EruditeHermit, we don't know.  as noted, it is a more up to date applet.
<NoelJB> not sure where the bug is, yet.
<NoelJB> but the applet is reported as hanging.
<NoelJB> I don't even see the dang update in my mirrors yet.
<EruditeHermit> NoelJB, which mirrors are you using
<EruditeHermit> i'd like to revert =)
<NoelJB> whatever is selected for archive.ubuntu. here
<jbuncher> NoelJB :  Thanks, I'll reboot to karmic and try, will log back on after I know the results
<nErVe> geoff918, I cant make much of it
 * nErVe ponders about life on a live CD
<geoff918> well, I'm thinking your resolution might be OOB (out of bounds)
<nErVe> geoff918, interesting so I guess i will have to manually edit the xorg file
<geoff918> generally a good first place to start might be to drop the resolution into a very basic display like *gasp* 640 x 480 which any monitor can handle and any card
<geoff918> if the auto-config doesn't do anything--sounds liek
<geoff918> *like
<EruditeHermit> i'll wait for jbuncher to return
<nErVe> that would have been easy had I had internet access to rip off the x org from somewhere
<EruditeHermit> I somehow don't think its the applet
<geoff918> okay, brb, I'm going to try a restart as I've had some issues with the network-manager
<EruditeHermit> I think its network-manager itself that is the problem
<nErVe> does ntpd server have any problems
<geoff918> Fixed!
<EruditeHermit> geoff918, nice
<geoff918> that link did work, EruditeHermit. You may wish to try to "update" (though it states it's an old version)
<geoff918> So, I'm on wireless now
<EruditeHermit> geoff918, which link
<NoelJB> geoff918, so it IS fixed by using a more up to date applet?
<jbuncher> NoelJB : Fixed by the up-to-date applet
<NoelJB> perfect!
<geoff918> @NoelJB: Yes.
<EruditeHermit> ok let me try
<geoff918> So, back to nErVe: Are you able to manually edit X Org or is that over you're head? (I mean no disrespect by that question at all)
<geoff918> *your
<jbuncher> NoelJB, geoff918 : added that info (newer applet fixed it) to the bug report.
<geoff918> excellent, thank you both :)
<geoff918> @NoelJB: could you provide the updated link to EruditeHermit? I have since restarted my system, so I don't have the link
<NoelJB> geoff918, it is in the bug reportl.
<geoff918> oh, sorry, thanks
<geoff918> @EruditHermit: https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk/+packages
 * NoelJB likes it when a bug is ALREADY fixed.  :-)
<EruditeHermit> thanks guys
<EruditeHermit> I will try it out now
<EruditeHermit> brb
<geoff918> okay, I'm off to make dinner. Thank you all. :)
<EruditeHermit> it worked
<EruditeHermit> thanks guys!
<jbuncher> NoelJB, thanks for all the help!
<jbuncher> next time I'll wait for the updated applet as well
<jdsbluedev> hi, I had come in here about 10 days ago complaining about gnome-volume-control not working and VLC not showing up when I run it (but definitely showing up in Activity Manager).  Does anyone know whether these have been fixed
<jdsbluedev> ?
 * joejc is back (gone 12:07:56)
<joejc> where can i get the source code for the nautilus in 9.10?
<NoelJB> joejc, with apt-get
<joejc> hows?
<MongoTheMad> thanks
<MongoTheMad> whoops wrong chan
<NoelJB> joejc, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/HandsOn
<MongoTheMad> Is there a reason why the repositories are slow when you do a sudo apt-get update ?
<NoelJB> joejc, see also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<joejc> all i want is the source code for nautilus
<joejc> ubuntus version
<Jeruvy> joejc: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/nautilus/1:2.28.0-0ubuntu2
<joejc> thanks
<jdsbluedev> MongoTheMad: find a mirror.  I would, but I don't know where to find them
<jdsbluedev> anyways, anyone know what the deal is on the fix for gnome-volume-control and VLC?
<Jeruvy> jdsbluedev: um, check the bug status..?
<MongoTheMad> jdsbluedev, yeah I would too. I think there was an update released that fixed a hanging login. It seems my login screen wont appear. Karmic  freezes when xorg loads
<jdsbluedev> Jeruvy: where would I find that?
<Jeruvy> jdsbluedev: same place you reported them and where all bugs are tracked.  launchpad.
<MaximLevitsky> Isn't that a bug
<MaximLevitsky> nautilus flatly refuses to show desktop picture
<MaximLevitsky> ?
<MongoTheMad> At least you have 9.10 running
<jdsbluedev> Jeruvy: supposedly the problem might be related to Pulseaudio.  Would removing it affect the entire system?
<Jeruvy> jdsbluedev: It would remove pulseaudio, but alsa should still be enabled.  ymmv.
<jdsbluedev> well, I guess I can't do that anyways, b/c it would uninstall the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<frewsxcv> i just installed 9.10 beta, upgraded all packages, and still have messages appear before loading screen after grub. is it a bug?
<Jeruvy> frewsxcv: probably not
<frewsxcv> Jeruvy, well someone on planet ubuntu posted that they are bugs, but i don't know if someone already filed it
<MongoTheMad> is there a bug on the AMD64 version? xorg freezes after it loads
<Jeruvy> frewsxcv: I didn't say they weren't, but since I haven't any specifics the best I can say is 'probably not'
<MindSpark> vigo, I don't think that there's something missing really
<MindSpark> I think it's a bug somehow
<vigo> Only three weeks till we go to main?
<MindSpark> because when I start up, the applet shows, then when I chose a network, it just stops responding and nothing happens
<vigo> MindSpark: Yes, I have seen this three or four times this week, but since you have it installed, which we also need to check, I am guessing that all we need to do is re-create a launcher.
<burner> anyone know how to get empathy to the notification area?
<MindSpark> vigo, what does that mean ? as far as I understand it's part of the notification area
<vigo> MindSpark: It could also be a conflict, two network managers just sounds odd to me.
<MindSpark> vigo, network-manager-gnome is just the UI, the description says it's the frontend
<vigo> MindSpark: Ok, it does not display that on this devel version.
<MindSpark> I am doing another update, hopeing some fix might have been released
<MindSpark> vigo, hah, looks like there's an update !
<vigo> That sounds like the correct action. update/upgrade usually replaces and fixes stuff.
<vigo> Sweet!
<bostongeek24> hi
<bostongeek24> i am trying to install 9.10 but it fails right in the middle of installing
<MindSpark> vigo, I am happy I know linux in general, but I am sure such an issue could've made the system useless for someone who doesn't usually deal with the cli
<vigo> MindSpark: Yes, that is the learning curve that we all face, and I like it because I am learning stuff again!
<bostongeek24> can someone help me?
<MTecknology> I'm getting some errors when I boot up..   "[drm: drm_fill_in_dev] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module." "[drm: intelfb_restore] *ERROR* Failed to restore crct configuration: -22" "DRM: Fill_in_dev failed."
<MTecknology> Any idea what's causing them?
<vigo> bostongeek24: Did you check the MD5?
<bostongeek24> i got it right from ubuntu.com
<MindSpark> bostongeek24, looks like you're using vesa
<bostongeek24> whats that?
<MindSpark> uhmmm, I mean the intel drivers
<bostongeek24> << linux noob
<vigo> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<joejc> why r u using the beta?
<joejc> atleast wait for the rc
<bostongeek24> well
<bostongeek24> i want to use firefox 3.5 for one thing
<MindSpark> ok boys, gimme a couple of minutes, I'll restart and hope things go well again, brb
<vigo> MindSpark: sounds good
<joejc> u could install that in ubuntu 1.04
<bostongeek24> and im assumeing eclipse 3.5 and the newest version of eric are up to date
<MTecknology> !u | joejc
<ubottu> joejc: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<bostongeek24> and i just like using the latest version of software
<joejc> iz kno kars bouts yo engish
<joejc> k?
<bostongeek24> so any ideas?
<MTecknology> bostongeek24: I'd suggest using 9.04 until 9.10 is released. There's still a large number of bugs out there and some affect a large number of systems. In fact one of the recent bugs is pretty wide spread.
<joejc> ifs u b hazing prolems wit mi engis dont red it
<MTecknology> !u > joejc
<ubottu> joejc, please see my private message
<bostongeek24> well heres another problem
<joejc> u iz has prolum wit u?
<MongoTheMad> !u > joejc
<ubottu> joejc, please see my private message
<MTecknology> bostongeek24: allow me to introduce you to something great... - give me a minute; the last bug i referred to kills usability
<joejc> iz dat a yhea?
<bostongeek24> because it failed right in the middle of the install it deleted a lot of software that is now broken and i can't reinstall it because its trying to install 9.10
<vigo> bostongeek24: Trying to figure this out, too many lines to read , you have a display issue or do you want FF3.5 or ,,,uhmmm
<MindSpark> I would like to thank everyone and especially vigo for the moral support provided in the last few hours
<bostongeek24> how do i clear the update manager and reinstall the stuff it deleted
<bostongeek24> no vigo
<vigo> MindSpark: NM up and running?
<bostongeek24> i was trying to install 9.10
<joejc> he isntalled da bta juts fo ff35
<MindSpark> vigo, yep :D
<vigo> bostongeek24: Ok, right, did you check the MD5?
<joejc> anybdy havin trble reding dis?
<bostongeek24> what does a checksum have to do with it? itsn't that to see if its a legit version of ubuntu?
<bostongeek24> which i would assume it is as i downloaded it from ubuntu.com
<joejc> iz no sayin u anymo
<MTecknology> !ops | joejc for ignoring multiple warnings !english
<ubottu> joejc for ignoring multiple warnings !english: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<vigo> bostongeek24: Among other things, yes
<bostongeek24> so i guess my question now is since i can't install 9.10 how do i revert back to before i tried to instal?
<DBO> joejc, cut it out
<joejc> MTecknology, (i'm about to be kick so why not) U (yes i said you) HAVE A FUCKING PROBLEM
<joejc> bye
<vigo> bostongeek24: It also ChecksUms the integrity of the disk and makes certain that the download,burn and whatever are in good working order.
<bostongeek24> it deleted a bunch of programs and things that i can't reinstall because it tries to install the upgrade as well
<vigo> Ahhhh
<bostongeek24> so in a nutshell how do i reset update manager
<MTecknology> DBO: I believe that's language now too, isn't it?
<DBO> I dont have ops in here actually :P
<vigo> MTecknology: You are correct, that person was just rude and interruptive.
<joejc> i expected to be kicked after he said ops and banned after i said F***. irc ubuntu people usually suck and after you called my annoying freind a nigger i dont give a shit if i get banned
<nalioth> that'll definitely do it
<MTecknology> nalioth: thanks
<MongoTheMad> nalioth, thanks
<MTecknology> bostongeek24: I thought 9.04 now had 3.5 available as a dev package but if that's not the case, you can use a PPA to get a publicly built version of a package. Firefox daily build is https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<DBO> I enjoy having nalioth around
<MTecknology> bostongeek24: instructions to install are included there as well
<vigo> bostongeek24: here: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/network-manager-applet/0.8~a~git.20090923t220421.1ac8ffd-0ubuntu4 and you can also get it from Synaptic Package Manager if it is missing.
<MTecknology> DBO: nalioth is one of my favorite ops
<MTecknology> which reminds me...
<bostongeek24> how do i reset the update manager?
<vigo> bostongeek24: You mean the sources and stuff?
<bostongeek24> yes
<bjorkintosh> cam works. ... sorta.
<bostongeek24> because 9.10 install failed it left everything unstable so i need to reinstall the stuff that got deleted
<bjorkintosh> it crashes skype the instant i attempt to test it.
<vigo> bostongeek24: There is like a default button, but also I hope that you read the WARNINGS on the BETA install.
<bostongeek24> i did
<RPG_Master> The latest update just killed my wifi :(
<bostongeek24> but ive never had an issue intalling beta software
<MongoTheMad> Nobody has answered me: 9.10 hangs when I boot it. X starts but all I see is the mouse. Nothing else happens. It seems like it froze.
<RPG_Master> And the network applet :(
<bostongeek24> i guess this is a lession
<RPG_Master> So, any help please?
 * DBO makes a note not to upgrade
<zmjjmz> RPG_Master: is the interface there?
<bostongeek24> there a huge bugs in 9.10 RPG_Master
<RPG_Master> zmjjmz: No :(
<zmjjmz> uh, ok
<zmjjmz> what wifi chip?
<Res2216firestar> Hey all, I'm having a bit of trouble setting my screen resolution. Whenever I try to set my resolution to 1024x768, I get this: http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/8936/erroe.png
<vigo> bostongeek24: Ok, things will most likely break or fail in any Beta, many times a fresh install is the only repair back to an unstable system. Which is what a Beta is, Unstable.
<Steil> 卍
<RPG_Master> zmjjmz: referring to the applet right?
<bostongeek24> well this isn't really a production machine
<bostongeek24> its a vm so i can always just wipe it out and reinstall
<zmjjmz> RPG_Master: no, the hardware
<RPG_Master> zmjjmz: How can I check?
<vigo> bostongeek24: Least the lessons are free and happy, I could start asking you to send $$$$$$!
<zmjjmz> RPG_Master: what's the output of lspci? pastebinit
<vigo> But that is not the Linux way,,,,yet.
<bostongeek24> lol
<zmjjmz> Steil: wrong way around
<bostongeek24> ok the update manager still won't let me reinstall what was deleted
<Res2216firestar> sorry, my connection was kinda messing up
<Steil> what are you talking about/
<RPG_Master> zmjjmz:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/286685/
<bostongeek24> is there a way to wipe it out and start it from scratch?
<zmjjmz> RPG_Master: ok
<zmjjmz> try doing a sudo apt-get update
<vigo> bostongeek24: I suggest a fresh install and do not delete anything ....yet or for a time.
<zmjjmz> then sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<vigo> bostongeek24: This is GNU/Linux, just like any systems, they will eventually crash, these are just easier to put back in.
<vigo> And never forget a backup.
<bostongeek24> hmm update seems to be working
<darthanubis> anyone here use liferea?
<zmjjmz> nah, akregator
<bostongeek24> i hit revert but when it came back it still said it can't install but i clicked install updates anyway and it seems to be working
<vigo> bostongeek24: It fixed itself! dang I love GNU/Linux
<vigo> But still make or learn how to make backups
<bostongeek24> theres nothing really on here i care about
<bostongeek24> as i said im running this in a vm
<bostongeek24> im using it for programming
<RPG_Master> zmjjmz: OK, did it. now what?
<bostongeek24> the most i would lose is practice programs and stuff
<zmjjmz> RPG_Master: is it there?
<vigo> Yeah, same here, all the data I care about goes on a DVD/CD,Tape or HDD.
<zmjjmz> tape?
<RPG_Master> zmjjmz: No, should I reboot?
<zmjjmz> maybe
<vigo> 10" reels
<zmjjmz> try sudo modprobe wl first
<bostongeek24> you should always reboot
<bostongeek24> when in doubt reboot
<RPG_Master> zmjjmz: That did nothing :/
<zmjjmz> did it have any errors?
<zmjjmz> oh, rigt
<zmjjmz> jockey.gtk
<zmjjmz> er
<zmjjmz> jockey-gtk
<RPG_Master> ?
<zmjjmz> do that
<darthanubis> also if one where to put the invest applet on the top panel and click it, it leaves an artifact in compiz that will not go away except for a restart of the desktop
<zmjjmz> figures
<vigo> When in doubt, back up the stable system, or essential part, then re-boot/restart.
<ssbg> hi, after latest karmic update my wlan stopped working. any idea how to get past the issue?
<zmjjmz> or take a vm snapshot
<vigo> Yes that also
<RPG_Master> zmjjmz: I have my broadcom drivers are installed
<zmjjmz> RPG_Master: ok
<zmjjmz> the sta one?
<RPG_Master> zmjjmz: yep
<zmjjmz> RPG_Master: :/
<zmjjmz> does ifonfig still not have the UI?
<zmjjmz> er
<zmjjmz> the interface
<ArkoldThos> at newest Kaffeine where is the button to add subtitles?
<Sir_Brizz> does anyone know if NetworkManager currently has issues connecting to hidden SSID wireless networks?
<RPG_Master> zmjjmz: nope :(
<zmjjmz> :/
<zmjjmz> :|||
<RPG_Master> Ima reboot :(
<zmjjmz> does lsmod list wl?
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, see also bug 444181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444181 in network-manager "Network-Manager becomes unresponsive in Gnome, Won't configure Wireless" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444181
<vigo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lsmod
<RPG_Master> zmjjmz: Nope
<zmjjmz> I'd reboot
<vigo> http://linux.die.net/man/8/lspci Devices
<RPG_Master> reboot I will
<Sir_Brizz> NoelJB: this has to do with NetworkManager working fine, it just does not try to pulse a network added with "Connect to Other Network..."
<Sir_Brizz> ?
<Sir_Brizz> dmesg doesn't show the wirless even trying to connect
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, hmmm ... you have the latest (today's) NM?
<Sir_Brizz> I upgraded to 9.10 about 2:00pm mdt
<Sir_Brizz> haven't updated since then
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, new code came after that, but see the aforementioned bug report.
<Sir_Brizz> k I'll update and try again
<NoelJB> lots of new bug fixes in todat's NM, *but* it appears to require the unreleased nm-applet
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, if you do not also get the unreleased applet from the ppa, people appear to have major problems.
<Sir_Brizz> okay I will add the ppa
<Sir_Brizz> it won't ruin a hard line will it?
<NoelJB> hopefully, asac can push the applet to main today.  I'm waiting for him to wake up (in the EU)
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, don't think so.  I run from PPA, so I've had the new applet for a while.
<Sir_Brizz> how about in Kubuntu?
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, not a clue!
<Sir_Brizz> how does Kubuntu network manager compare? are they running the same code?
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, should be the same NM, different GUI code.  But I would have to look.  I only run kubuntu in a VM.
<crdlb> it's the same NetworkManager daemon
<NoelJB> thanks crdlb :-)
<Sir_Brizz> hmm so it could just as well be the plasma widget causing this problem though?
<RPG_Master> Well, I got the applet back :/
<RPG_Master> zmjjmz:
<NoelJB> crdlb, are you running kubuntu?  do you know if there are any problems with it and today's updates?
<Sir_Brizz> I added a hidden wireless SSID and it won't even pulse it
<crdlb> NoelJB: nope and nope
<RPG_Master> O_O
<RPG_Master> its gone
<RPG_Master> :'(
<zmjjmz> RPG_Master: is the interface gone?
<Sir_Brizz> it works fine on a scanned SSID so I'm guessing a bug but I don't know if I should report it
<SUPEROGT> exit
<RPG_Master> It detected my wifi before I disconnected the cable and then it just died on me or something :(
<RPG_Master> zmjjmz: yep :(
<zmjjmz> :/
<zmjjmz> bug report time?
<Sir_Brizz> actually
<Sir_Brizz> NoelJB: could it be because I'm trying to use WEP?
<RPG_Master> I am using wep :(
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, today's bug fixes are listed under https://bugs.launchpad.net/network-manager/+bug/413622/comments/12
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413622 in network-manager "[karmic regression] Network manager does not unmanage devices configured as "mapping" in /etc/network/interfaces" [Low,Fix released]
<jbuncher> is acroread going to be in the karmic partner repository?
<vigo> NoelJB: I am running Edbuntu, added a bunch of KDE to it.
<Sir_Brizz> hmm I don't see anything about WEP in there
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, I see WPA fixes within the past week (checking the upstream source control log)
<Sir_Brizz> hmm
<Sir_Brizz> well all I know is it's not working for me
<Sir_Brizz> this could be a Kubuntu specific bug
<RPG_Master> I shouldn't have updated to the beta :(
<Sir_Brizz> hidden wireless SSID using WEP, dmesg shows no pulse attempted
<vigo> Sir_Brizz: There is a load of WEP errors on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=65016183
<zmjjmz> try using ceni
<zmjjmz> I gues
<Sir_Brizz> hah
<Sir_Brizz> of course
<Sir_Brizz> ahteros a928x problems
<Sir_Brizz> pos wireless adapter for the win
<vigo> Any of y'all tried Wicd?
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, if you want, open a bug report.  but please try against the newest code first.
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, we're trying to nail as many confirmed bugs as possible.
<Sir_Brizz> NoelJB: I'm opn the latest code for Kubuntu
 * mjbrooks grabs a hammer
<vigo> Is dark outside, niters.
<RPG_Master> If its atheros problems then why I am I being effected?
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, as noted, there was an updated network-manager package this evening.
<Sir_Brizz> RPG_Master: are you having the same issue as me?
<Sir_Brizz> NoelJB: doesn't seem to be on the repo for me...
<RPG_Master> can't connect to any wifi, and applet is missing?
<Sir_Brizz> can I check what version of that package I have?
<Sir_Brizz> RPG_Master: did you try installing nm-applet from the ppa?
<RPG_Master> Sir_Brizz: What's that?
<Sir_Brizz> I have network-manager 0.8a~git.20090923t064445.b20cef2-0ubuntu2
<RPG_Master> Sir_Brizz: What is nm-applet?
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, there is a newer one dated today.
<Sir_Brizz> why don't I see it in the repo?
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, 0.8~a~git.20091005t192303.1d28ad1-0ubuntu2
<Sir_Brizz> aptitude search shows the same one
<zmjjmz> RPG_Master: the applet
<RPG_Master> Sir_Brizz: What is nm-applet :/
<NoelJB> heck if I know.  took hours before I was seeing it.  All these other people were having trouble, and I was flying blind.  LOl
<zmjjmz> RPG_Master: ifconfig really doesn't have eth1?
<Sir_Brizz> maybe my mirror is out of date
<NoelJB> RPG_Master, nm-applet is the network-manager-gnome applet
<RPG_Master> Sorry, I pressed the up key :P
<Sir_Brizz> I should change back to the main us mirror
<RPG_Master> one to many times :/
<NoelJB> RPG_Master, but Sir_Brizz uses KDE.
<RPG_Master> So nm-applet is not in my repos :(
<NoelJB> mjbrooks, hammer?
<mjbrooks> NoelJB, to nail bugs  ;)
<Sir_Brizz> here goes nothing
<zmjjmz> RPG_Master: uh, it should be
<Sir_Brizz> I see the updated package now
<zmjjmz> is NetworkManager there?
<RPG_Master> zmjjmz: network-manager
<RPG_Master> yep
<RPG_Master> zmjjmz: and network-manager-gnome
<zmjjmz> yep
<zmjjmz> the second is the apple
<zmjjmz> *applet=
<RPG_Master> :P
<RPG_Master> I want mah apple :(
<RPG_Master> and my applet :(
<Sir_Brizz> still can't connect with the latest network-manager
<RPG_Master> :O I found the applet in the system monitor!
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, please file a bug report.  provide log from network manager.  you can also kill network manager, and start it as with the --no-daemon option, which will run it as a normal process AND turn on debug messages.
<Sir_Brizz> can you help me with that?
<Sir_Brizz> where is the network manager log?
<RPG_Master> "futex_wait_queue_me"
<RPG_Master> is what it says under waiting channel
<RPG_Master> what does this mean?
<RPG_Master> This has to help finding out whats going on, right? :|
<RPG_Master> :/
<RPG_Master> :(
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, you are familar with a terminal session and sudo?
<Sir_Brizz> yes
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, kill the NetworkManager process, and restart it as NetworkManager --no-daemon
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, that will run it in the console for you, and you can capture the output,.
<RPG_Master> should I kill nm-applet?
<Sir_Brizz> it says "could not acquire the NetworkManager service as it is already taken
<Trizicus> I just updated network-manager and i'm having problems connecting to my hidden wifi what should I do?
<RPG_Master> will it restart if I kill it?
<RPG_Master> Trizicus: Welcome to the club :(
<Trizicus> everyone is?
<Trizicus> i tried restarting and killing nm-applet
<Trizicus> and running from CLI and i get this error
<Trizicus> ** (nm-applet:2190): CRITICAL **: nm_settings_interface_list_connections: assertion `settings != NULL' failed
<JoeSomebody> hi, could i ask what you guys are using for irc clients?
<RPG_Master> JoeSomebody: X-Chat
<Sir_Brizz> JoeSomebody: irssi
<Trizicus> ^
<Trizicus> xchat
<NoelJB> Trizicus, bug 444181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444181 in network-manager "Network-Manager becomes unresponsive in Gnome, Won't configure Wireless" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444181
<JoeSomebody> i treid xchat but i cant figure out the colors
<cdm10> is it just me, or does a fully-updated Software Center not work at all?
<JoeSomebody> i am coming from windowsland and mirc
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, you have to be root, stop the process (killall -9 NetworkManager) and run the command.
<cdm10> JoeSomebody: I like Xchat -- but right now I'm on Pidgin 'cause I'm a masochist. And feeling lazy.
<JoeSomebody> ill try irssi
<NoelJB> xchat is my preference
<Sir_Brizz> NoelJB: that's what I'm doing
<Sir_Brizz> I did sudo su
<Sir_Brizz> killall -9 NetworkManager
<darthanubis> I don't use xchat without the "black theme"
<Sir_Brizz> NetworkManager --no-daemon
<cdm10> software center doesn't seem to be installing anything for me right now. Just me, or is it really broken?
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, and you're getting an error?
<Sir_Brizz> yes
<Sir_Brizz> it says it's a warning but then I get exiting (error)
<Sir_Brizz> here is the specific line
<Sir_Brizz> NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManager service as it is already taken.
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, this works perfectly for me: root@karmic:~#  killall -9 NetworkManager; NetworkManager --no-daemon
<Sir_Brizz> NetworkManager: <WARN>  main(): Failed to start the dbus service.
<RPG_Master> I get a very similar error :/
<Sir_Brizz> NetworkManager: <info>  exiting (error)
<mercutio22> so tor is not available from karmic's repository?
<Trizicus> how do i revert updates in ubuntu :D
<JoeSomebody> guess i wont, it did not install ........ sudo apt-get install irssi ......is that right?
<RPG_Master> JoeSomebody: If your used to MIRC then maybe you would be better off with X-Chat
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, oh wait ... I'll bet I know ... it is upstart!
<Sir_Brizz> JoeSomebody: should be
<Sir_Brizz> NoelJB: I need to kill it or something?
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, if you kill it, upstart restarts it.  one sec ...
<JoeSomebody> xchat looks ok except the colors thing 1,2,3,4,5 dont tell me a thing
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, try service network-manager stop
<NoelJB> worked for me on one line because I probably beat the race condition.
<RPG_Master> JoeSomebody: I am just saying, irssi is command line based
<Sir_Brizz> that worked
<NoelJB> :-)
<RPG_Master> :O
<RPG_Master> FIX ME :O
<RPG_Master> what you do?
<Sir_Brizz> NoelJB: okay so should I try to restart knetworkmanager now?
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, is that the GUI for doing the connect?
<Sir_Brizz> yeah
<NoelJB> go for it
<JoeSomebody> i am surprised if there are not a lot of scripts for linux, and sad about it
<NoelJB> JoeSomebody, huh??
<JoeSomebody> there are a million irc for windows it seems
<NoelJB> RPG_Master, he did (as root) service network-manager stop; NetworkManager --no-daemon
<Sir_Brizz> NoelJB: NetworkManager: <WARN> user_connection_get_settings_cb(): user_connection_get_settings_cb: Invalid connection: 'NMSettingWireless' / 'ssid' invalid: 1
<JoeSomebody> are there onyl a few in luinux?
<RPG_Master> NoelJB: Anything needed to be changes for gnome?
<JoeSomebody> cant type , going to bed
<RPG_Master> in that command
<Sir_Brizz> NoelJB: I tried deleting the connection from the wireless manager settings and readded it and got that same error
<Sir_Brizz> that's all it does
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, open a bug report and post the info  :-)
<NoelJB> RPG_Master, I am running it here on gnome.  the caveat, as noted in the bug report, is that you'd better have the latest nm-applet (network-manager-gnome) from the PPA, because the released one isn't working.
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, what I don't know is if it is a NM bug or an interface between NM and knetworkmanager bug.
<RPG_Master> NoelJB: Can you give me the link to the PPA?
<NoelJB> https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk/+packages
<Sir_Brizz> NoelJB: me neither... so where should I file it?
<RPG_Master> NoelJB: Thanks
<Sir_Brizz> is there a way to file it under multiple packages?
<NoelJB> Sir_Brizz, against NM for now, and it can be adjusted as necessary.  please add me to the subscriber list, or post the bug # back here.
<RPG_Master> NoelJB: Which packages do I need to install?
<NoelJB> RPG_Master, if you add the PPA, you can just do apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<NoelJB> or aptitude safe-upgrade if you prefer.
<NoelJB> RPG_Master, but it looks like the new applet might be heading for main, too.
<RPG_Master> Well, I am installing it now! :D
<NoelJB> perhaps the depends might have been configured to prevent nm from installing until the applet were ready, but water under the bridge.
<RPG_Master> I REALLY hope it works
<RPG_Master> :(
<NoelJB> did for others.  we'll see.  if not, you'll open a bug report.
<RPG_Master> OK, its installed, what now? Run a command?
<NoelJB> RPG_Master, there is a command, as I recall, to reload that stuff, or you can log out of gnome and log back in.
<NoelJB> RPG_Master, were you just upgrading the applet, or NM, too?
<RPG_Master> That fixed it :D
<RPG_Master> Thanks allot NoelJB :)
<NoelJB> RPG_Master, :-)
<bullgard4> During booting I obtain the message: "T43 login: render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010; page table error; PGTBL_ER: 0x000000100; [drm:915_handle_error] *ERROR* EIR stuck: 0x00000010, masking." How to troubleshoot?
<Sir_Brizz> NoelJB: 444262
<RPG_Master> When should I disable the trunk PPA?
<Sir_Brizz> bug 444262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444262 in network-manager "network manager won't connect to hidden wireless SSID using WEP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444262
<NoelJB> RPG_Master, whenever you want
<aprilhare> hey. checked upgrade-manager and it wants to remove emacs, evolution-plugins-experimental, libgd2-noxpm and libqt4-core, as part of a partial upgrade. is this bad.
<aprilhare> don't like deleting emacs either
<NoelJB> aprilhare, yes, that's not what you want.
<aprilhare> silly universe
<NoelJB> aprilhare, although ... emacs was upgraded today from emacs22 to emacs23
<aprilhare> NoelJB: so do i just wait?
<NoelJB> aprilhare, wait for the partial to go away.  sometimes you might try aptitude safe-upgrade from a command line.
<NoelJB> every once in a while it takes a bit more of a hammer.
<aprilhare> yeah i think i'll wait :)
<aprilhare> heh
<hifi> even upgrade-manager knows how horrible emacs is
 * hifi hides
 * NoelJB mutters, "another vi [l]user"
 * hifi throws rocks from the vi base and curses
<NoelJB> hifi, vi would be lucky to know how to use curses  :-p
<hifi> hehe
<Tronic> I don't see why anyone would use vi when there is vim.
<hifi> Tronic: the battle is about vi and emacs, it doesn't matter which variation you use
<Tronic> :P
<Dr_Willis> busybox minimal system and its 'vi' busybox mode. :)
<Dr_Willis> is always a fun change when you are used to vim.
<jussi01> lets keep on topic shall we?
<bullgard4> During booting I obtain the message: "T43 login: render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010; page table error; PGTBL_ER: 0x000000100; [drm:915_handle_error] *ERROR* EIR stuck: 0x00000010, masking." How to troubleshoot?
<Tronic> Emacs is unable to indent properly with tabs, so I think it is therefore disqualified before the competition even starts.
<Dr_Willis> Tronic:  you need the 'indent properly with tabs enabled extension'
<Dr_Willis> Now to trouble shoot my USB flash drive issues some more.
<Dr_Willis> yea. Seems to be working now with the latest updates.
 * Dr_Willis goes back to customizing xsplash and the grub and gdm  backgrounds.
<jbuncher> don't suppose there's going to be a gui for the gdm theme/background?
<Dr_Willis> I just edited the images in /usr/share/images/xsplash
<Dr_Willis> the dithered/gradients they got now. look just NASTY on my display
<Dr_Willis> and ive still not figured out the logic in the size/what size is actually used.
<Dr_Willis> When my systems boot - it seems that 2 different images get used.   Must be X changeing res during the gdm.xsplash/startup
<Shtl> I am upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 but its giving me error http://pastebin.com/m47b21182, plz can any one help me???
<Dr_Willis> To see whats going on. I edideted each file in /usr/share/iumages/xsplash and put the 'res' at the top left corner  -  This monitor is 1680x1050 and that file is definatly NOT the one used.
<jbuncher> is acroread going to be in the karmic partner repos?
<Dr_Willis> brb
<Berzerker> is the Ubuntu One app supposed to actually do anything?
<Berzerker> just opens and closes for me
<simba_> can i turn on the <ctrl><alt><backspace> to restart X somewhere?
<Dr_Willis> simba_:  yes. theres a gnome setting to enable it.
<Dr_Willis> and i saw a guide on doing it globally also somewhere.
<jbuncher> Berzerker, did you activate an account?
<Berzerker> jbuncher, uh...no
<Berzerker> where do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> its in my Delicious ubuntu links.  :) let me see if i can find it.
<simba_> Dr_Willis, thanx, i'll look for it on gnome settings
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<jbuncher> Berzerker, I can't quite remember, but maybe right-click on the icon that shows up in the panel and click on "Go to Web", it was something like that.  Then you log in with your launchpad info and choose the free/paid storage.
<Dr_Willis> that proberly needs to be added to the !dontzap factoid.. since dontzap dont work any more
<Dr_Willis> simba_:  or just learn to use alt-sysreq-K  :)
<simba_> Dr_Willis, and unlearn my bad habbits? o.O
<Dr_Willis> simba_:   I imagine that many a new disrto/livecd will also be using the change.. so yes. :)
<Dr_Willis> also  the alt-sysreq-k some how works at a 'kernel' level - so can reset/restart when the system is really locked up bad.
<Dr_Willis> Or so i read. :) i rarely have to use the combo these days
<Berzerker> jbuncher, I got my account setup, computer added, but I see no option to put in login details to update my account
<Berzerker> jbuncher, and hitting connect does nothing
<jbuncher> Berzerker, in the web interface, you need to add the computer
<simba_> Dr_Willis, i just ended up with a brown screen in x and a remember an easy way to restart x would have been nice :)
<jbuncher> Berzerker, it wasn't the most intuitive thing for me either, so I just followed the directions on the web.
<Berzerker> jbuncher, did that, clicking connect for the 8th time finally got rid of the X and changed it to "Disconnect"
<Berzerker> and I see my files slowly start to appear on the one website, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> simba_:  get a sticker and stick on your sysreq key. :)
<jbuncher> Berzerker, yeah, it's a fairly slow update, not sure why that is.  oh well.
<Berzerker> lots of people maybe?
<jbuncher> could be, though I doubt it, was slow back in alpha 6.
<Berzerker> jbuncher, looks like it's just setting up the folder now, each folder is empty lol
<jbuncher> Berzerker, yeah, it will take a while
<Dr_Willis> Now to edit  the throbber so i got a little tux walking down a line.... :)
<Berzerker> jbuncher, thanks man
<hifi> I'd like the IM/Email icon would work with thunderbird
<NoelJB> FWIW, it looks like network-manager-gnome *just* hit the repositories (at least for me).  so people should not need the PPA
<jbuncher> NoelJB : yeah, I think I saw it hit there an hour or so ago (on the mirrors I use), I upgraded and rebooted, all is still good.
<NoelJB> jbuncher, :-)
<jbuncher> NoelJB, yeah, I'll be waiting for the entire "network-manager" set before upgrading next time
<NoelJB> jbuncher, I'll ask asac about the Depends: setup for next time.
<aprilhare> gvim ftw
<aprilhare> bye
<jbuncher> anyone know what "ibus" is?
<Shtl> I am upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 but its giving me error http://pastebin.com/m47b21182, plz can any one help me???
<jbuncher> tasslehoff, why insult the door's purpose by locking it?
<NoelJB> Does anyone know how to tell the new login display that I want a 24 hour clock and not a silly AM/PM thing?
<jbuncher> NoelJB :  Nope, sorry.  I'm hoping they give the option to have the blank "username" field like they used to, rather than clicking on the username.
<tasslehoff> jbuncher, :D
<NoelJB> jbuncher, yes.  the current one is more convenient but arguably less secure.
<jbuncher> NoelJB :  Yeah, and I just prefer the blank "username" field asethetically, and out of habit.
<bullgard4> What does 'KMS' stand for in "KMS error message while initializing modesetting (during boot and resume)" (Launchpad bug #404064)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404064 in linux "KMS error message while intializing modesetting (during boot and resume) - render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010 [i915]" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404064
<NoelJB> kernel mode switching
<NoelJB> or setting
<tasslehoff> jbuncher, I actually had forgotten that quote, so I didn't understand what you meant at first :)
<NoelJB> bullgard4, https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/KernelModesetting
<jbuncher> tasslehoff, hehe yeah, it's a good one.
<jbuncher> that's a bit off-topic though, just wanted to give the shoutout
<bullgard4> NoelJB: Thank you very much for your help.
<mac_v> bullgard4: you could also use > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<mac_v> that leads to all the X related topics
<tasslehoff> an on-topic post as well then, to get back on track. is "update-manager -d" nice and stable now? I'm considering an upgrade soon.
<bullgard4> mac_v: I already found the appropriate Launchpad bug.  --  Thank you.
<mac_v> oh... :)   np
<doktoreas> hello folks
<doktoreas> I just updatede  my karmic beta and now I can't connet to the wifi network anymore
<doktoreas> if I choose the ESSID of my lan nm-applet crash
<doktoreas> not really crash but if I click it nothing happen
<NoelJB> doktoreas, bug 444181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444181 in network-manager "Network-Manager becomes unresponsive in Gnome, Won't configure Wireless" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444181
<NoelJB> doktoreas, the new (necessary) network-manager-gnome package should have hit the update servers by now.  try apt-get update again and see if it is available for you without having to use the PPA.
<doktoreas> thank you mate..
<Sledger> hello
<Sledger> ubuntu live session, USB, says my hard disk is failling,
<commander__> does anone has reboot on 9.10
<Sledger> and i would like to run fsck on it, but it says fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<Dr_Willis> Sledger:  the warning is a little 'overly' seneseive it seems.. see why it says its failing. It still may be worth getting a new hard drive soon.
<Sledger> this is a brand new netbook
<slacker_nl> commander__: I did reboot today, but with problems, had to restore an older image
<Sledger> Dr_Willis: how can i run a file check on it
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, the overly sensitive bits ought ought to be pretty toned down by now.  any new messages, based on the new code, I'd start to worry about.
<Dr_Willis> Sledger:   depends on the filesystem on the thing...
<slacker_nl> commander__: got initramfs shell :/
<Sledger> stdin: error 0
<Sledger> i installed kubuntu 9.04 earlier today, but now ive decided its to flashy, and runs slow..
<Sledger> so i used unetbootin to format my 16gb flash drive, and the flash drive seems to have two partitions sdb, sdb1
<Dr_Willis> NoelJB:  its  says mine is failing :) even tho the seagate tools  says its on. (yes it does have a few bad sectors higher then the count/# it wants') but thats not  quite the same as 'failure enniment'
<Sledger> but.. now i want to install karmic-desktop 9.10
<Sledger> it won't even let me install onto it
<Dr_Willis> It also says it got over temp. Once..
<Sledger> when it gets to Detecting file systems it hangs at 10%
<Dr_Willis> Sledger:  if you dont have anything isntalled on it.. you cant really fsck the filesystem.. if thers no filesystem to check.
<Sledger> i have kubuntu 9.04 installed on it
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, having paid ~$1000 for crucial data recovery a number of years back when a drive's head rack assembly decided to quit, I'm more cautious.
<Sledger> it says my hdd has some bad sectors
<Dr_Willis> i normally just boot a live cd/flash and use the console to fsck.ext3 the drives.
<NoelJB> and I do frequent backups.  like the one I'll start now while heading to bed :-)
<Dr_Willis> NoelJB:  yep. But i recall google's study also saying that smart monitoring is still a technology in its infantcy. and yes. the drive that it sais is failing is now just a spare dumpin ground for my downloads/other clutter that i do have backups of. :)
<Sledger> Dr_Willis:  it says No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> trying to make it totally fail.. so i can send it back to segate. :) gotta love 5 yr warrenties
<Sledger> fsck.ext3 sda1
<Dr_Willis> Sledger:   you give a device name...
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, :-)
<Dr_Willis>  /dev/sd###
<Sledger> The super block could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem
<commander__> ok what is that slacker?
<Dr_Willis> NoelJB:  yep. I tend to spend the extra $$ to get segate now.
<Sledger> Dr_Willis:  says teh same thing
<Dr_Willis> says what exact same thing.. you gave 2 different error messages.
<commander__> b cause it won't reboot ,suspend,hibernate or shut down automatically
<Sledger> No such file or directory while trying to open sda1 , sda1: , The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem , then the superblcok is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternagte supreblock
<Sledger> Dr_Willis:  this thing is screwed up, it boots just fine into kubuntu
<Sledger> Dr_Willis:  i think its my flash drive... somethign with the way i have it formatted or something..
<Dr_Willis> Im confused as to what you are doing exactly.
<Sledger> Dr all i am trying to do is install karmic desktop
<Sledger> orphaned inode
<Sledger> clearing..
<Dr_Willis> install it what/where  and what does a flash drive have to do with this.
<Sledger> install karmic desktop onto my netbook from a flash drive, using unetbooting
<slacker_nl> commander__: what is what?
<Sledger> using the entire disk.. getting rid of kubuntu
<commander__> how to reboot,suspend ,shut down n hibernate
<Dr_Willis> So you used unetbootin on your existing kubuntu install, made a bootable flash drive using unetbootin and the kubuntu 9.10 iso file?
<Sledger> i created the flash install with my desktop that im on now..
<Sledger> yes
<Dr_Willis> and  when you boot the flash drive it fails?
<Sledger> yes
<Sledger> it boots into live session saying i have a corrupt hdd
<Sledger> and will not install correctly
<Dr_Willis> You could just delete every partition on the hdd. and remake them.. IF you want to totally delete th installed os.
<Sledger> its working after i ran fsck in kubuntu
<Sledger> stalled at 5%
<Sledger> grr
<Dr_Willis> if you are just going to delete the partitions/files/reformat them.   it was proberly easier to just reformat.
<Dr_Willis> or repartition.
<Sledger> i was
<Sledger> i did.
<Sledger> i chose entire disk
<Sledger> working.....
<Sledger> nvm
<eross> yayyy 23 days left
<mol> mornin'.. q: i've switched from gnome to awesome (in karmic) and print jobs now arrive in cups as 'cancelled' and 0kb.. got any pointers about which daemon i might be missing?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..  if you switch back gnome - the printing works?
<eross> my home directory is on another harddrive/parition - I'm planning on installing this and overlaying my boot hd, do I need to reformat my home partiion in ext4, would it be recommended?
<Dr_Willis> eross:  for speed benifits  - you could.
<Dr_Willis> eross:  you can convert to ext4 some how i recall..butyou dont gain all the benifits.
<eross> also, will ext4 fragment?
<mol> dr_willis: starting gnome_session is not enough :( i'll try to start a proper session
<mol> brb
<Sledger> Dr_Willis:  how can i get to recovery mode?
<Dr_Willis> Sledger:  normally its an option on the first grub menus.  or edit the grub menu  and append 'single' or 'recovery' to the end of a boot line
<Sledger> edit grub menu?
<Sledger> sigh.
<Sledger> because now that it is installed..
<Sledger> it says the failing thing again
<Dr_Willis> Im not clear where/what is doing what.  what says what is failing?
<Sledger> ubuntu karmic 9.10 is installed now onto my harddrive... but there is an icon popping up , that says my hard disk has bad sectors.. and it is failing
<Dr_Willis> Yea.. we mentined earlier that 'warning' can be a little.. over protective
<Dr_Willis> use the tool and see WHY its saying the drive is failing
<Dr_Willis> thats a SMART monitoring tool
<Dr_Willis> click on the icon , examine the details for the drive.. theres some check box to 'ignore warnings' if you want
<Sledger> could you please tell me how to edit the grub menu, what is the file called? and where is it located?
<mol> dr_willis: no luck; the jobs don't reach cups anymore either.. furthermore, printing a test page results in ''client-error-document-format-not-supported'
<Dr_Willis> fscking the filesystem will NOT make those warnings go away
<Dr_Willis> those are SMART monitoring warnings..
<mol> running under gnome in the mean tie
<mol> time
<Sledger> ok ill just ignore it
<topyli> according to the new tools, both my hard drive (which i don't have, i use ssd) and my battery (which is okay) are dead
<Sledger> lol
<Sledger> nice
<Dr_Willis> topyli:  :)
<Sledger> otherwise it is running great
<topyli> yep
<Dr_Willis> Sledger:  ignore it - or replace the drives.. thats the 2 options
<topyli> Sledger, the disk tool thingy has an option to permanently ignore it
<Dr_Willis> i imagine we are going to get 1000 questions about that an hr - when this gets released
<pwnguin> smart can be kinda... stupid
<Dr_Willis> yep. The google studies sort of impled that also.
<topyli> of course, your hard drive may actually be dying. who knows! :)
<Dr_Willis> they are always dieing...
<Dr_Willis> they are the weakest link. :)
<Dr_Willis> right next to laptopbatteries
<Dr_Willis> ok.. laptop batteries may be worse.. :P
<topyli> well yes, it's smart to *always* assume your hard disks are dying
<Dr_Willis> always fun whenyou bring a new pc home.. and the HD is dead to begin with..
<Dr_Willis> or the PS is dead... or...
<Dr_Willis> Im suprised they are reliable as they are really.....
<eagles0513875> morning all
<Sledger> morning
<Dr_Willis> Howdies
<bullgard> I put a pendrive having a file to copy in my Karmic computer. The pendrive keeps blinking but I cannot see any reaction on my Karmic display. Nautilus did not come up when I put the pendrive in. Where to look first to troubleshoot?
<mol> ok so new q: printing won't work under gnome.. evince jobs dont reach cups, lpr jobs are 'held', printing test page results in 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'?
<mol> how to start diagnosis?
<iflema> =P
<bullgard> iflema: What's the use of your message: "=P"?
<Sledger> bullgard
<Sledger> go to devices
<blakamin> anybody know if network-manager is fixed and what the version number might be of the latest, unbroken one?
<bullgard> Sledger: Where should I find "devices"?
<blakamin> what are you looking for bullgard?
<bullgard> blakamin:   I put a pendrive having a file to copy in my Karmic computer. The pendrive keeps blinking but I cannot see any reaction on my Karmic display. Nautilus did not come up when I put the pendrive in. Where to look first to troubleshoot?
<blakamin> ah, ok. I know at this stage karmic is having some mounting issues... just a second and I'll have a play around
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  ive been having issues with flash drives not auto mounting.. had to mount them by hand a few times.
<blakamin> are you running gnome?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  but it seems like the last updates fixed a few things.  It might be how you 'remove' the flash drives also. 'eject vs unmount' in the context menus.
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: This flash drive so far mounted to all laptops.
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  its not an issue with the flash drive. its an issue it seems with how they get automounted.
<bullgard> blakamin: Yes, I am using GNOME.
<Dr_Willis> plug it in  check 'dmesg' command.. you can watch the system see/scan/ the thing. but then it just never automounts.
<blakamin> try alt+f2 then "gksu nautilus" and see if it shows then... rhis has been one workaround
<blakamin> this*
<Dr_Willis> it seems if i use the 'eject' menu item  instead of 'unmount' when removing a flash drive.. the thing thing never again automounts.. untill i log out/back in
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: '~$ dmesg | tail' does not reflect that I put in a pendrive.
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  run the command several times over a few sec.  it can take 5-10 sec for it to get seen
<bullgard> blakamin: Alt+F2 > nautilus brings up a Nautilus window.
<Dr_Willis> using 'eject' definatly goofed somthing up fo rme just now.
<Dr_Willis> None of my flash drives are auto mounting
<blakamin> yup, but as sudo... so you could see if it mounts there
<bullgard> blakamin: But Nautilus does not show the pendrive.
<blakamin> bugga
<Dr_Willis> you CAN mount the things manually.  but its still a big annoyance
<blakamin> I know rebooting with them in sometimes works but that is a bit drastic
<bullgard> blakamin: What do you mean by your message: "yup, but as sudo... so you could see if it mounts there"?
<blakamin> nevermind, sometimes running nautilus as the superuser worked
<Dr_Willis> thats almost as drastkic as rebooting. :)
<Dr_Willis> brb - lets see if i log out/in if it cleans it up
<Dr_Willis> I log out/back in.. now they auto mount when i plug them in...
<Dr_Willis> unmount them... plug them back in.. they auto mount...
<Dr_Willis> 'eject' also seems to work.. now...
<Dr_Willis> eject them . plug them back in.. they work
<Dr_Willis> i cant seem to 'force' it to break.
<jhannes> hi. when I want to install or upgrade a PEAR package in 9.10alpha5, pear (1.8.0) just downloads the file and then stops without an error or installation of the package. anyone the same problem or know how to fix that?
<biped> guys, I'm just letting you know I've had no problems thus far, except a freeze to my keyboard and touchpad while I was updating something. Otherwise, this is great --9.10 nbr
<Dr_Willis> !info pear
<ubottu> Package pear does not exist in karmic
 * Dr_Willis has no idea what Pear is.. other then a fruit the wife likes to eat
<biped> Mmm, peaaaar
<Dr_Willis> I perfer apples. :)
<Dr_Willis> cooked up with brown sugar and cinnoen
<biped> I prefer kumquats
<Dr_Willis> you SICKO!
<biped> And tomatoes. Yes.
<biped> This iss so much better that eeebuntu
<biped> is*
<oldude67> is anyone else having issues with the lxde wm not wanting to do a auto reboot after installs?
<oldude67> also having issues with update manager as well, cant term do aptitude update but not with update manager.just keeps coming back to first screen.
<oldude67> oops can not cant
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm.
<Dr_Willis> not  tried lxde. sorry.
<Dr_Willis> Not heard of any update-manager issues lately. but theres been a lot of updates comming up yesterday/today
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<oldude67> eagles0513875, if that was for me, mine isnt crashing it just isnt working.
<eagles0513875> that was actually for me
<eagles0513875> hehe
<oldude67> ok
<oldude67> lol
<oldude67> np
<eagles0513875> if anything i woulda done | oldude67 if it was for u lol
<biped> Dr_Willis, I'm concerned that after running update manager one day soon, my system won't boot or something equally horrifying. What's my best option to revert in this case?
<biped> note, I don't have any important data on here, it's just a matter of reinstalling and reconfiguring
<oldude67> biped, back up , back up , back up..:D
<eagles0513875> biped: what oldude67 said
<biped> oldude67, yes, and what's the best option for that?
<oldude67> biped, i keep all my home folder stuff on a flash drive personally.
<biped> oldude67, is that as simple as copying the home folder to the flash drive periodically (such as just before running UM)?
<oldude67> biped, yup
<biped> and in that case, are all programs and settings saved within home? Not all I know, but all the apps I run from the UI (note - nbr here)
<eagles0513875> biped: if you are worried about configuration of things just back up the .ssh etc folders that are hidden
<biped> and where are those, eagles0513875 ?
<biped> also within home?
<eagles0513875> ya biped in home as well
<biped> sweet. thx for making it easy guys
<eagles0513875> no problem
<eagles0513875> if you want i can make it alot harder for you if you would like :P
<Dr_Willis> biped:  reinstall :)
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: rofl
<Dr_Willis> format/reinstall - > ms answer #1
<biped> I refer out to ms all the time :P
<biped> k guys gotta sleep thx for the help
<eagles0513875> no problem
<oldude67> crap, ran update manager from term and still didnt get an error or the updates...grr....
<dickfeynman> I tried installing Kubuntu Karmic Beta through a DVD today. But the installation stopped midway and ejected the CD. Can somebody please help me out ?
<oldude67> dickfeynman, did you get an error?
<Dr_Willis> why are you bothering with the dvd? why not the cd.
<eagles0513875> whats the advantage of the dvd over cd anyway
<dickfeynman> oldude67: nope.. it ejected my cd. and then the screen just had that kubuntu logo in thecentre
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  not much of anything.
<dickfeynman> nothing else
<eagles0513875> ok
<dickfeynman> Dr_Willis: i just burned the ISO on a dvd since i couldnt get my hands on a cd
<Dr_Willis> it has some language packs i think. is about it
<Dr_Willis> dickfeynman:  i would of used unetbootin to  put it on a flash drive and installed from flash
<Dr_Willis> ive neer had burning cd images to dvd disks work right
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: which those can be downloaded later on anyway right
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  yep
<dickfeynman> Dr_Willis: how do i use unetbootin ?
<eagles0513875> dickfeynman: its really easy
<eagles0513875> just speficy the iso for it and it will do the rest
<eagles0513875> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<eagles0513875> dickfeynman: see the first link
<Dr_Willis> dickfeynman:  download it , run it.. use it...
<dickfeynman> does it cause problems in general, trying to burn a CD image onto a DVD ?
<Dr_Willis> or on ubuntumachines use the usb-creator tool.
<dickfeynman> bcos the rest of the installation till that point has been done fine
<Dr_Willis> dickfeynman:  ive never had anything  succesffly burn a cd to a dvd disk...
<dickfeynman> i later mounted that drive through my other OS (hardy) and noticed that no user had been created
<eagles0513875> dickfeynman: you could still create the user urself most likely using useradd
<dickfeynman> eagles0513875: can i set grub to boot into Karmic ?
<Dr_Willis> if it stopped half way. hard to tell what else dident get set up
<eagles0513875> dickfeynman: Dr_Willis could probably confirm this but would need to chroot into the partition
<dickfeynman> i'm not sure if i can bot into Karmic.. the /boot folder doesn't have anything with "vmlinuz..."
<Dr_Willis> I would say get iso, use unetbootin, make bootable flash.. redo the install
<Dr_Willis> or use usb-creator from a ubuntu box.
<eagles0513875> usb install is in all honesty a whole lot quicker
<Dr_Willis> i also saw some net-boot-install-pxe thing today.
<eagles0513875> ? Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> a little image ya put on flash.. boot.. it can net install several different disrtos
<Dr_Willis> but i cant find the url
<eagles0513875> ohhhh
<eagles0513875> hold on i think i know what your talking bout Dr_Willis
<oldude67> ok well im out later alls
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux i have used that and it allows u to partition your pen drive
<Dr_Willis> http://www.howtoforge.com/boot-linux-over-http-with-boot.kernel.org-bko
<Dr_Willis> waws what i saw earlier
<eagles0513875> nice i love howtoforge
<Dr_Willis> bko and netboot.me  - similer yet different ways to do net installs of several disrtos it seems
<eagles0513875> hehe nice to see u havent split in 2 Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> so else the howtos are mixxing the 2 up.. bhty both seem to use netboot.me
 * Dr_Willis is going to take a week off when  9.10 comes out.. the channels will be way toooo hectic
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<eagles0513875> heheh this one wont be
<Tronic> #ubuntu is always too hectic and useless for my taste.
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> the release channel dont get me started
<eagles0513875> be back in a bit
<eagles0513875> gonna eat
<mikejones>        _
<mikejones>  _ __ (_) __ _  __ _  ___ _ __ ___
<mikejones> | '_ \| |/ _` |/ _` |/ _ \ '__/ __|
<mikejones> | | | | | (_| | (_| |  __/ |  \__ \
<mikejones> |_| |_|_|\__, |\__, |\___|_|  |___/
<mikejones>          |___/ |___/
<floating> in few mins http://nobelprize.org/mediaplayer/index.php?id=1166
<eagles0513875> lol
<Tronic> Fail.
<Dr_Willis> is kindergarten out allready?
<Tronic> mikejones: Making your own ASCII was too difficult so you had to use figlet?
<Dr_Willis> real hackers use cowsay
<mikejones> 8 8888         ,o888888o.     8 8888
<mikejones> 8 8888      . 8888     `88.   8 8888
<mikejones> 8 8888     ,8 8888       `8b  8 8888
<mikejones> 8 8888     88 8888        `8b 8 8888
<mikejones> 8 8888     88 8888         88 8 8888
<mikejones> 8 8888     88 8888         88 8 8888
<mikejones> 8 8888     88 8888        ,8P 8 8888
<crdlb> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mikejones> 8 8888     `8 8888       ,8P  8 8888
<mikejones> 8 8888      ` 8888     ,88'   8 8888
<Dr_Willis> poo
<mikejones> 8 888888888888 `8888888P'     8 888888888888
<Dr_Willis> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. and now the automounting of flash drives.. has stopped again
<SandGorgon> is there improvements in battery efficiency in Karmic ?
 * mjbrooks sighs
<zorael> Does the stasks plasma widget work for anyone? It doesn't display anything for me, no icons
<gorgonizer> zorael: stasks is working here for me..
<chromic> does the current beta overwrite grub with grub2? It did so for me, but the docs seem to imply that it will leave existing grub alone
<u-foka> chromic: I read that if you upgrade from jaunty to karmic beta that it leaves grub in place, but if you do a clean install it installs grub2!
<eagles0513875> !grub2 | u-foka
<ubottu> u-foka: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<eagles0513875> u-foka: sudo apt-get install grub2
<chromic> u-foka: thats what I read too
<chromic> but when I installed on a free partition on my gentoo box (which uses grub1), it overwrote it with grub2
<u-foka> eagles0513875: i've just answered chromic's question...
<eagles0513875> whoops my bad u-foka
<chromic> I guess it treated that as a "clean install", since it wasnt upgrading from Jaunty or earlier
<chromic> but it was not good, since it made my old gentoo unbootable :(
<u-foka> chromic: yes, if you want grub1 back, you can install it throught ubuntu with installing grub-legacy, or use grub-install from gentoo (hopely you can boot gentoo from ubuntu's grub2 or not?)
<u-foka> bad luck :(
<chromic> u-foka: yes, I could boot from grub2 by going into edit mode and fiddling with the 'root' entry
<u-foka> I see
<chromic> and then installed grub1 back, and add an entry for karmic
<chromic> then all was well :)
<u-foka> well then what can we help you? :)
<chromic> :) just wondering whether this is a bug, worth reporting, or not?
<u-foka> you may file a bugreport about update-grub makes unusable boot entry for gentoo
<chromic> or behaving as expected
<chromic> ok
<u-foka> installing grub2 is the expected behaviour, but you can disable it under the advanced button at the end of ubuntu's installer
<chromic> ok
<chromic> u-foka: thanks for explaining
<u-foka> for my it detected my old jaunty and I can use both jaunty and carmic trought grub2
<u-foka> np
<Dr_Willis> grub2 even saw the ubuntus i had on my removeable usb drives and put them in the menus
<chromic> possibly it got confused that I had two different disks, one with just a /boot partition
<eagles0513875> grub 2 even finds my mac osx partition
<eagles0513875> granted i have karmic on boot camp partition lol
<chromic> and the rest of the os was on a different disk
<chromic> and the MBR was not on the same disk as /boot
<chromic> not a commonplace configuration, I guess
<Dr_Willis> !lirc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc
<eagles0513875> !info lirc
<ubottu> lirc (source: lirc): infra-red remote control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.5-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 531 kB, installed size 2312 kB
<eagles0513875> was that what u were after Dr_Willis
<eagles0513875> *you
<Dr_Willis> looking for a nice guide. :)
<Dr_Willis> the one in the wiki is a little old...
<Dr_Willis> cant find any premade configs for my laptops remot
<SandGorgon> all u guys with nvidia cards - is the compiz bug still present (bug 391461) ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391461 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "Compiz Slow on Karmic w/ NVIDIA and 2.6.30 Kernel" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391461
<Dr_Willis> I dont seem to have any compiz issues here
<Dr_Willis> 8800gtsxxx video card
<C-S-B> Roll on 29th!
<u-foka> I didn't get this issue with the beta but i used the 185 driver... i have a 8400m
<Dr_Willis> im not sure what driver im using
<u-foka> Dr_Willis: open nvidia-settings ant that shows you in the front page :)
<mjbrooks> hmmmm.... apt-get is telling me it wants to autoremove policykit   weird
<u-foka> bye! I'm leaving for a while
<eagles0513875> hey mjbrooks updates yesterday or day before removed amarok for me for some reason
<eagles0513875> or something caused amarok to be removed
<mjbrooks> I can't decide if I like stasks or not :/
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, nice!
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, lol... I wonder why that happened
<eagles0513875> dunno
<eagles0513875> im gonna start working on me own fork of kubuntu dedicated to gamers and game development
<eagles0513875> its gonna be interesting :) but hope would give the gaming community in linux a push in the right direction
<chromic> eagles: good idea
<chromic> eagles: what exactly do you have in mind in terms of making it attractive to gamers?
<Dr_Willis> 185.18.36 nvidia cersion here. :)
<Boohbah> !info ecryptfs-utils
<ubottu> ecryptfs-utils (source: ecryptfs-utils): ecryptfs cryptographic filesystem (utilities). In component main, is optional. Version 81-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 102 kB, installed size 476 kB
<gajop> what is karmic's equivalent of encryptfs-utils?
<Dr_Willis> there really needs tobe a little work done with nvidia-setttings and how it interacts with the xorg.conf - I had to copy over an old xorg.conf to get it to even save the settings properly
<MaximLevitsky> what is going on... I can't report bugs on launchpad. why?
<MaximLevitsky> for example
<MaximLevitsky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+filebug
<MaximLevitsky> redirects
<eagles0513875> MaximLevitsky: one line please
<MaximLevitsky> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<eagles0513875> MaximLevitsky: launchpad is the place to ask if you having issues with launchpad site
<MaximLevitsky> yes, just want to see if you have same problem
<davisc> MaximLevitsky: "To file a bug against a specific package use a url similar to the following, http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME/+filebug?no-redirect"
<MaximLevitsky> davisc, this works,
<MaximLevitsky> is this a recent change?
<davisc> MaximLevitsky: No idea. I read that on the page that you were redirected to
<MaximLevitsky> I have always used launchpad without this 'addition'
<Dr_Willis> file a bug. :)
<Dr_Willis>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+filebug
<Dr_Willis> vs    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+filebug?no-redirect
<eagles0513875> MaximLevitsky: also ask in launchpad they might have a quick fix for u
<aboSamoor> should I file a bug for booting performance I have 1:27 boot time ?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<MaximLevitsky> aboSamoor, I have 1:32 boot time
<eagles0513875> hey ActionParsnip
<MaximLevitsky> aboSamoor: and this is regresssion too
<ActionParsnip> MaximLevitsky: you are running a beta OS, what do you expect
<aboSamoor> MaximLevitsky: so  I have to wait more ?
<MaximLevitsky> ActionParsnip, I strongly feel that final will be even slower....
<eagles0513875> MaximLevitsky: it wont. are you on kde or gnome
<ActionParsnip> MaximLevitsky: have you tried using bum to edit the boot? have you enabled concurrent booting (if you do not use an encrypted fs)?
<MaximLevitsky> gnome
<MaximLevitsky> none of above
<ActionParsnip> MaximLevitsky: i thought not, you havent made any attemot to improve it and yuo are sat moaning
<ActionParsnip> MaximLevitsky: sudo apt-get install bum; gksudo bum
<MaximLevitsky> ActionParsnip, I know what is in the boot process
<ActionParsnip> MaximLevitsky: use that to disable services you do not use
<joaopinto> aboSamoor, 1:27 is a minute and 27 seconds ?
<MaximLevitsky> ActionParsnip: I did disable few services
<MaximLevitsky> ActionParsnip: I edit /etc/init.d for that, and /etc/init
<ActionParsnip> MaximLevitsky: gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/rc
<aboSamoor> ActionParsnip: my contribution to ubuntu as a alpha/beta tester to tell who is responsible how the system will behave on the lay man machine
<ActionParsnip> MaximLevitsky: chane CONCURRENCY=none to CONCURRENCY=shell
<aboSamoor> joaopinto: yeah
<MaximLevitsky> ActionParsnip: in fact the upstart part is qute fast (~ 30 seconds maximum from grub)
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, boot times are not expected to be slower on beta, just because it's beta !
<joaopinto> aboSamoor, that with a regular (current) hardware ?
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: it may be, its not released yet so may break, may be faster, may be slower
<MaximLevitsky> ActionParsnip, gdm itself takes more that 45 seconds to load
<MaximLevitsky> + desktop, panel
<ActionParsnip> MaximLevitsky: my POS system takes atound 13 seconds
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, if you have a problem and dont report it, it will be broken after the release, so please stop posting useless comments
<aboSamoor> joaopinto: Thinkpad R61, was made two years ago
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: i dont have any problems, so what do i report?
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, it is not about you, but how you have replied to someone with a real problem, not beta related
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: it possibly could be, if its the same in the rc then i'd say it was an issue, wouldnt you?
<joaopinto> aboSamoor, there is something really wrong with your boor, eventually a timeout or something similiar please search for a bug already reported on launchpad, or file a new one
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, no, there are no known issues related to boot performance reported on the release notes, so no, the problem is not expected, and should be reported
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: gotcha
<ghendar> ActionParsnip, I'm assuming you can do concurrency=shell if you use the ecryptds home directory that gets decrypted with the account passphrase
<ActionParsnip> ghendar: not sure there duder. i only know 100% that it is good with unencrypted fs
<ActionParsnip> ghendar: could try it, if its bad then change the file back
<aboSamoor> joaopinto: no time out in grub, and even gnome-panel is not loaded by default. maybe if you take a look this will help to file a better bug report http://imgur.com/Etuo2.png
<ghendar> ActionParsnip, what I was trying to say was that it might be problematic if you have full disk encryption, but not just your /home
<ActionParsnip> ghendar: again i am not sure. i dont use encryption
<cwillu_at_work> ghendar, concurrency=shell isn't relevant for most init scripts anymore afaik
<cwillu_at_work> ghendar, upstart jobs are natively concurrent
<Andy80> hi all
<Andy80> I've tried to re-install Karmic from scratch, so no upgrade now, but... it has the same bugs as upgrading :( booting is a real hell (it boots 1 time on 5 tries) and it cannot mount usb keys/disks automatically when inserted (I've to mount them by hand)
<yofel> Andy80: I've heard about the broken auto-mounting in gnome, but when does your boot process stop?
<Andy80> yofel: right after a fsck
<Andy80> yofel: but.. not all the times :)
<Andy80> yofel: it's random....
<arielCo> Hello everyone: I had a segfault in apt or dpkg upgrading to Karmic, while installing libc6. As mvo advised me (hello), I looked in /var/crash and there are two files - libc6.0.crash and _usr_bin_compiz.real.1000.crash. I have all filesystems mounted from a liveCD now, in case anyone wants to look at something.
<Andy80> yofel: today I recorded a video with my N73, I'll upload it later, so you can see with your eyes :)
<jimlovell777> I seem to remember hearing about a Ubuntu using a new form of password authentication that relies on how two different people enter the same word or password. Is this true of Karmic? I'm having a lot of trouble authenticating Updates and other privileged instructions. I've typed the password hundreds of times in the past and only since switching to Karmic have I been having issues.
<yofel> Andy80: ok
<Dr_Willis> jimlovell777:  first ive ever heard of it.
<maxb> Is there an easy way to revert my system back to the Jaunty-style coloured icons, instead of the new pale grey ones?
<yofel> arielCo: please report the crash with apport by typing 'ubuntu-bug /var/crash/libc6.0.crash' in a terminal or into the run dialog
<Dr_Willis> maxb:  you mean for the volume control and network config icons at the top right?
<maxb> yes
<arielCo> yofel: what about the compiz crash report? Is it not so important?
<Dr_Willis> maxb:  ive not heard of a way.. not really seen anyone ask.   I find the new ones a little lacking also.
<yofel> arielCo: you should report that too, but the libc6 one is more important right now
<jimlovell777> Dr_Willis: Perhaps I'm thinking of Debian or some other distro. The system relies on key timings of how people type various words. I was hoping that would explain the trouble I've been having.
<maxb> It's so annoying when a few developers push major visual changes without making them optional :-(
<Dr_Willis> jimlovell777:  ive not heard of any mention of it.. not herad of any one else having password entry issues either.
<yofel> arielCo: since any apt/dpkg crash could easily render your system unusable
<Dr_Willis> other then some quirky gksudo issues
<arielCo> yofel: it's completely broken right now - libc6 was left unusable; that's why I'm on a liveCD
<arielCo> yofel: ubuntu-bug complains " Invalid problem report. No such file or directory". Huh?
<jimlovell777> Dr_Willis: It could be related to gksudo, sudo from a command line hasn't rejected my password.... yet.
<yofel> arielCo: are you sure you don't have a typo in the .crash filename?
<arielCo> yofel: nah, just file permissions. Funny that, since I ran the command with sudo =/
<arielCo> yofel: I had to chown it
<shadowhywind> hay all, I know this going to sound werid, but my mouse (I changed the color to green), when ever I move the mouse over a firefox window it changes shapes (slightly larger) and blue, any ideas?
<arielCo> yofel: I copied it to my home dir (/home/ubuntu), " sudo chown $USER libc6.0.crash", I can read it alright, but ubuntu-bug keeps complaining
<yofel> arielCo: not sure then, you should ask the others in #ubuntu-bugs about problems with apport, I don't know when somebody will answer you though
<arielCo> yofel - should I have chrooted too? according to the manual, it's expecting "/var/crash/_your_program.crash" as the parameter
<yofel> arielCo: yes, you could try that, It might need the actual system the crash happend on
 * arielCo heads to #ubuntu-bugs, fingers crossed
<damidalla> hello everybody, I am not able to boot in Karmic: "out of range" X server, and no tty 2-6 at all (black screen with white cursor)
<damidalla> is there a way of having tty work again? (I am using ATI, not Nvidia)
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-f1 throiugh f6 dont give a console at all eh.. thats a little odd.
<ActionParsnip> damidalla: boot to recovery root console ad run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     would be my first step
<damidalla> ActionParsnip: well, I have not installed it, as it does not even boot the livecd
<ActionParsnip> damidalla: did you verify the ISO before burning and run the CD verifier?
<joaopinto> damidalla, have you tried the safe graphics mode ?
<MaximLevitsky> anybody else have their nautilus wallpaper gone?
<MaximLevitsky> that is, no way to set a wallpaper, only color
<damidalla> ActionParsnip: yes, the cd is good, and also the safe graphics is horribly broken
<joaopinto> is very unlikely that a broken cd would cause an out of range, that is most likely a X driver issue
<ActionParsnip> damidalla: i'd try some boot options then
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | damidalla
<ubottu> damidalla: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<joaopinto> damidalla, or use the alternate installer
<damidalla> joaopinto, I was going to try that, but I am afraid of going to boot on an installed system without X.org nor tty
<joaopinto> damidalla, you will be able to setup the driver once it's installed
<mvo> arielCo: hey, could you please mail the libc6.0.crash one to me (or attach to a bugreport)?
<joaopinto> by booting into recov mode
<joaopinto> bbl
<arielCo> mvo: right away! Is it okay if I cannot run ubuntu-bug to create the report?
<mvo> arielCo: ideally would be a apport report - but this is probably diffiult for a system in half-upgraded state
<mvo> arielCo: yeah, if you can not report it, just mail it to me
<mvo> arielCo: maybe it contains some clues of the failure
<Elone> bostongeek24, may you someone will if you give my descriptive details
<elumbella> hi there
<elumbella> i updated to karmic beta recently
<elumbella> but now my system is broken
<Elone> wrong channel @@
<elumbella> err
<elumbella> i was directed here from #ubuntu ...
<Elone> elumbella, what happen?
<damidalla> ActionParsnip: not even working with xforcevesa, is there something else for X problems at boot time?
<arielCo> mvo: if all you need from apport is library versions and such, there's a proper bug report (#442456) from a few hours before the crash, on something unrelated. I'll file the new report and attach the crash file.
<shadowhywind> elumbella: whats your problem elumbella?
<Dr_Willis> MaximLevitsky:  i had that issue the other day - but a reboot fixed it. not sure why/how
<mvo> arielCo: thanks. apport does some processing of the crash file on the local systme, it might be worthwhile to try a "apport-collect launchpad-bugnumber" once the report is there
<elumbella> well, i got an error while booting. it says, that there is something wrong with the filesystems
<mvo> arielCo: please give me the bugnumber once you have it
<elumbella> they couldn't be mounted because of errors in mount or sth
<Dr_Willis> elumbella:  it would help with the exact error. there was a bug recently  with the fsck 'date/time' being wrong. But I think that got fixed 2 weeks ago. It did not  say anything like 'last fsck date set to the future' did it?
<MaximLevitsky> Dr_Willis: I''l try to reboot too, I updated the system, maybe will help....
<shadowhywind> talking about fsk, is there a reason why fsk.ntfs isn't installed?
<elumbella> i chrooted now
<elumbella> i wanted to update the packages first. but i don't have connection to the internet in chroot
<yofel> shadowhywind: it doesn't (yet) exist
<shadowhywind> yofel: well that explains the not found error on boot.. hehe
<yofel> shadowhywind: add your opinion to bug 441242
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441242 in util-linux "Boot sequence looks for nonexistent fsck.ntfs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441242
<shadowhywind> also one last thing, when i start up, I don't get the boot splash screen, just text (how i found out about fsck.ntfs)any ideas on how to enable the splash?
<elumbella> i remember one more thing: while booting, it says that mount was called with bogus options
<elumbella> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> normally  i see...   grub --> boots up -> some messages about fsck.whatever  acerhd, and a few other messages -> xsplash (real quick) -> gdm (i then login) -> xsplash -> Desktop
 * Crashbit pal curro
<arielCo> mvo: bug # is 444484. Should I now reboot and chroot to gather the rest of the info with apport-collect?
<yofel> elumbella: could you pastebin your /etc/fstab file?
<oldude67> well with seeing all the errors and problems you all are having im glad mine arent so complex..i can handle manual update and reboot..:(
<elumbella> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/286899/
<yofel> elumbella: okaaay... did you edit the file or did something else create it?
<elumbella> -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config --
<elumbella> ;)
<elumbella> i didn't change anything
<elumbella> i don't get, whats wrong with it
<elumbella> maybe i should delete everything except the root partition
<yofel> elumbella: outch, never used ntfs-config..., are lines 15 and 17 really the same? You shouldn't have duplicates in there
<elumbella> hm, seems so
<yofel> elumbella: wait! you can just add a # before the lines to comment them out
<elumbella> yah, good point ;)
<yofel> elumbella: you could try to comment all but the / and swap partition out and reboot, then uncomment a line, reboot again until you find the wrong line
<elumbella> yofel: i will do so. i hope, it boots on first try...
<elumbella> cya
<elumbella> and thanks :)
<yofel> elumbella: it *should* boot with just / and swap, if not you have bigger problem ;)
<yofel> np
<elumbella> i'll hold pen&paper for the error-messages
<aurolac> anyone suffering from a recent network manager update , my wireless refused to work
<aurolac> had to plug in via network cable
<arielCo> mvo: according to something I read, all I need to do is "chroot /media/disk", but it just just hanged
<mvo> arielCo: yeah, chroot is the way, but if its really badly broken your shell (on /mnt/disk) will not even start
<arielCo> or maybe I should sudo it?
<arielCo> naw, it hangs anyway
<MaximLevitsky> nope still sold color on desktop
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: yay ati :/
<MaximLevitsky> Amaranth ?
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: Do you have ATI graphics?
<MaximLevitsky> Nautilus here refuses to show any picture on desktop
<MaximLevitsky> no, nvidia
<Amaranth> Oh
<Amaranth> Is your background solid black?
<MaximLevitsky> black or any color,  I can change it in preferencies
<MaximLevitsky> even gradient
<Amaranth> Ok, not compiz then
<MaximLevitsky> but not a picture
<MaximLevitsky> no, tried without it
<arielCo> mvo: "sudo chroot /media/disk/ ls /" segfaults. "sudo chroot /media/disk/"  hangs. Without sudo I get "Operation not permitted".
<arielCo> Someone suggested to list the contents of the glibc package and copy the files to their locations manually, in an attempt to fix it good enough to boot. Whaddya think? :)
<elumbella> yofel: it didn't work
<elumbella> here is, what i noted: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/286923/
<dooglus> hi.  I just booted karmic and none of my windows have borders, so I can't move them around.  any suggestions?
<dooglus> typing 'compiz-manager' seems to have fixed it
<mvo> arielCo: wehh, that sounds like the system is in really bad state
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: reboot to make sure its permanent, if not you'll need to add the command to your sesion startup
<yofel> elumbella: well, I have to go now and can't help you, but try the first line of your pastebin in google, maybe you'll find something useful
<arielCo> mvo: I didn't even bothered trying to boot it again, since I couldn't even launch a new process. The bash terminal that remained open couldn't even do "date".
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: I've rebooted a few times.  sometimes it's ok, sometimes it isn't
<arielCo> mvo: what do you think of the suggestion above? I'm ready to install from the CD, but I want to help trace the root cause before that.
<mvo> arielCo: that is a good suggestion
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: i'd log a bug
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: and ad dthe entry just to cover all based
<elumbella> k, thanks a lot, yofel!
 * arielCo , as a part-time Windows user, is well accostumed to reinstalling from scratch every now and then ;)
<JoshuaL> is it possible to switch network proxies when accessing a certain access point
<JoshuaL> i dont wanna switch proxies everytime i get home
<dooglus> I just noticed in 'visual effects', it's on 'none', whereas it was on 'normal' before.  and trying to switch back to normal tells me effects couldn't be used
<JoshuaL> dooglus, it means there is not driver enabled for your graphic card
<Amaranth> dooglus: intel?
<Amaranth> bug 430694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430694 in linux "agpgart-intel not loaded before drm sometimes, causes KMS to fail" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430694
<arielCo> mvo: It worked! "dpkg -L libc6 | grep ^/lib | while read f; do sudo cp -f $f /media/disk/$f; done" :)
<Andy80> yofel: hi again, I've just found another annoying bug :\ just to know if it's a know bug or it's affecting only me: do anyone else is having problem with soundcard not detected sometimes? I mean... for example this session didn't detect my sound card: if I go on Pulse Audio mixer, there's no hardware shown...
<mvo> arielCo: sweet!
<arielCo> mvo: apport-collect needs python-launchpadlib. When I tried to install it, aptitude suggests to install libc6-i686, libc6-dev, libc-dev-bin and configure libc6 ("partially installed / broken"). I guess that would hamper our efforts to collect crash data?
<arielCo> mvo: In other words, how do I tell aptitude or apt-get to install only what I'm telling it to?
<ActionParsnip> arielCo: do you mean without the dependancies if yo dont have them?
<mvo> arielCo: hm, that is probably a dependency that is required somewhere
<damidalla> I do not see any SATA drive on the alternate cd partitioning tool...
<ActionParsnip> arielCo: sudo apt-get  --download-only <package name>
<arielCo> ActionParsnip: rather, without any pending actions. It wants to re-install libc6 and upgrade several related packages to karmic, but I'm a masochist and I don't want the problem fixed before the bug report is complete ;)
<ActionParsnip> damidalla: sounds like you need to add extra modules to get the drives detected then, check your bootoption to add additional modules
<SandGorgon> anyone with a nvidia 7 series with compiz ?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | SandGorgon
<ubottu> SandGorgon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip, bug 391461
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391461 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "Compiz Slow on Karmic w/ NVIDIA and 2.6.30 Kernel" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391461
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: tried the 190 driver?
<MaximLevitsky> how can I download an older version of an package, don't seem to find that now
<SandGorgon> I had tried it before beta and my desktop was unusable - with 190 series, you have a black screen bug (http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=139376) again with mostly 7 series .. but also a few 8 series
<Ian_Corne> is it normal that evolution uses ALOT of ram (85% of 1GB) when sending very big attachements?
<Ian_Corne> or should i d a bugreport?
<damidalla> ActionParsnip: it is normal I have to add a module for the alternate while the desktop cd works well (at least, for Jaunty it did work)?
<arielCo> mvo: brb (shower)
<Tarthen> Hmm
<Tarthen> Should random apps crashing be worrying in the beta?
<ActionParsnip> damidalla: possibly, not overly sure but if your drives arent detected then you may need an extra option
<Tarthen> for no foreseeable reason
<cwillu_at_work> Tarthen, it shouldn't worry you, but you should report bugs
<cwillu_at_work> if it worries you, you may want to consider your reasons for running a prerelease
<Tarthen> cwillu_at_work: Mhm. Just checking. I'm letting Apport upload the bug data
<cwillu_at_work> Tarthen, case in point:  I've got a machine that has broken upstart jobs, and a bios that doesn't pass shift on to grub2, no cd drive, and a certain unwillingness to boot from usb, so I've got no way of fixing it
<cwillu_at_work> as it happens, I'm not worried :)
<cwillu_at_work> (good backups)
<Tarthen> heh
<Tarthen> PXE?
<cwillu_at_work> no, just a funky motherboard
<cwillu_at_work> and a btrfs root
<cwillu_at_work> <3 btrfs, but this is the sort of thing that needs to be sorted out before it will replace ext4
<cwillu_at_work> well, that, and the fact that appends under 4k aren't atomic like they should be
<damidalla> ActionParsnip: any suggestion to find out the right option to add?
<damidalla> ActionParsnip: the partitioning tool only shows the IDE drive, called "sdb" (not hda nor sda -.-)
<ActionParsnip> damidalla: you  will need to boot to some cli base system to run: lspci to find out whats what
<Tarthen> hmm
<cwillu_at_work> damidalla, hda hasn't been normal to see in /dev for a few years now
<ActionParsnip> damidalla: you coul also websearch your motheroard or laptop make/model to see if theres anything extra you need to do
<Tarthen> update-manager hates me :/
<ActionParsnip> damidalla: you could try some boot options, maybe your SATA controller doesnt like ACPI enabled
<damidalla> cwillu_at_work: I did think it was a problem with my pc that sda with ide XD
<Tarthen> it's "waiting for other tasks" but not telling me what said tasks are
<mvo> Tarthen: what does ps afx show? anything like apt-get
<Tarthen> nah, I force quit it
<Tarthen> i'm going to do it CLI
<Tarthen> heh
<Tarthen> wonder if any of these updates will fix the abysmal 1:15 boot time...
<Ian_Corne> Tarthen: My computer at home boots waaaay faster
<Tarthen> well mine should boot fast
<Tarthen> I have a quadcore ffs :|
<Ian_Corne> same
<Martyn> Tarthen : My machine ( Dell Precision T7500 ) boots to prompt in about 41 seconds
<Tarthen> Jaunty on this machine nudges 17 seconds
<Martyn> dual processor, quad core...
<Tarthen> Mine is a Dell XPS 420
<Martyn> but there -is- a lot of debug code still running, so that's understandable
<Tarthen> heh
<Ian_Corne> my machine boots to logged in with firefox open and wireless in less then a minute
<Tarthen> even my netbook boots faster
<Ian_Corne> i'll time it
<Ian_Corne> when i gezt home
<Tarthen> use bootchart
<damidalla> not even without ACPI - the strange thing is that Jaunty worked out of the box (desktop cd and installed system), but Alternate is not working (Jaunty nor Karmic - but Karmic is asking if I want to enable RAID SATA devices)
<Martyn> Tarthen : You must have a process that's taking too long to release during boot
<Tarthen> hmm
<Tarthen> I'll check out my bootchart
<cwillu_at_work> Tarthen, upgrade?
<Tarthen> I am as we speak
<Ng> has anyone come across a machine upgrading to karmic in the normal do-release-upgrade kinda way, but update-grub not adding the 2.6.31 kernel?
<cwillu_at_work> Tarthen, no, was it an upgrade
<Tarthen> oh
<Tarthen> no
<cwillu_at_work> okay, nvm :p
<Tarthen> Fresh install
<Ng> I just encounted it on a T61 and no matter how many times I ran update-grub it just wouldn't add the new kernel
<Ng> upgrading to grub2 fixed it, but that's not a great fix ;)
<Tarthen> Nautilus seems to use a lot at the 50 second mark
<Ian_Corne> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<Ian_Corne> ok
<Ian_Corne> will it run every time i boot?
<Martyn> Tarthen : Do you have desktop icons enabled?
<Tarthen> and 10-25sec I have 100% I/O wait and 100% disk usage
<Tarthen> Martyn: Yes. I'm actually trying to find where to turn them off
<erry> um hi i upgraded to karmic
<Ian_Corne> in the appearance menu
<erry> im plugging an external disk in
<erry> and its not mounting
<Tarthen> Martyn: I can configure Squid and PXE with a bat of an eyelid but I can't find stuff in a simple menu :P
<Martyn> erry : Known issue
<erry> Martyn, any fixes?
<erry> Martyn, i need a file from said disk <_<
<Martyn> erry : Search launchpad for the bug, and add any data yoou feel is relevant
<erry> Great
<Martyn> you can manually mount that disk then
<erry> THANKS FOR YOUR GRAT HELP
<erry> How can i "manually" mount it?
<Tarthen> Ian_Corne: Uhh... where is it in Appearances :P
<Martyn> but, if you're trusting your DATA to 9.10 .. you're being very silly
<Tarthen> type "man mount" in a console
<erry> <_<
<Martyn> go back to jaunty, and don't trust critical data to a beta.
<Tarthen> it'll say
<erry> I know how to mount
<erry> but--
<erry> Look
<erry> i asked a simple question
<erry> So
<cwillu_at_work> erry, perhaps you shouldn't be running a prerelease if you can't mount a drive by hand, nor work google, nor ask politely
<erry> if you think
<erry> it's not safe
<cwillu_at_work> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Martyn> erry : I know it's not safe
<Martyn> not think.
<erry> maybe i should go back to windows vista
<erry> is that safe
<erry> for your stupid
<Martyn> !attitude
<erry> windows fanboy
<erry> butts?
<cwillu_at_work> !ops
<Tarthen> >>
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Tarthen> lol
<erry> now
 * Amaranth reads up
<erry> idk which /dev/whatever
<erry> my disk is
<jussi01> !attitude | erry
<ubottu> erry: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<erry> so
<erry> i cant found it
<Tarthen> reverting to Vista is your own loss xD
<erry> mount
<Tarthen> brb
<Ian_Corne> Tarthen: If it is what I think it is, in the Interface tab
<cwillu_at_work> thanks <3
<Tarthen> Ian_Corne: "show icons in menus" and toolbar stuff. hmmm.
<Tarthen> brb
 * Amaranth wishes people would not run karmic on production systems without knowing such workarounds
<Martyn> erry : If you don't have Jaunty installed, go download a Jaunty live CD, and use that
<jussi01> ifhe comes back, feel free to ping me - Im around.
<Amaranth> jussi01: Me too
<Martyn> thank you jussi01
<Tarthen> heh
<Tarthen> I'm using it on a production system... but I have both Jaunty and a networkless Debian
<cwillu_at_work> Tarthen, "without knowing such workarounds"
<Tarthen> oh lol didn't read that
<Tarthen> egh
<cwillu_at_work> oooo, pata was off
<Tarthen> went to have dinner and my brother jumped out with a bucket of water and drenched me. thank goodness it wasn't near my systems - a few workarounds would be useless then :P
<cwillu_at_work> that would explain the lack of a cd boot
<cwillu_at_work> and...
<cwillu_at_work> isolinux!
<cwillu_at_work> yay!
<Tarthen> yaaaay
<Tarthen> oh yes
<Tarthen> I seem to be doing a fsck every boot
<Tarthen> normal right now?
<cwillu_at_work> yes
<cwillu_at_work> well
<cwillu_at_work> if you don't use utc time
<cwillu_at_work> as your bios time
<Tarthen> wha
<cwillu_at_work> upstart jobs are still in need of some love
<cwillu_at_work> Tarthen, the clock gets set incorrectly, and so it gets confused about when the disk check happened
<Tarthen> hmm
<Tarthen> It works fine under Jaunty, though
<cwillu_at_work> I don't know the bug number off-hand, but you're not the only one experiencing it
<cwillu_at_work> jaunty didn't use upstart jobs
<cwillu_at_work> (well, didn't use them for anything important)
<cwillu_at_work> karmic uses them far more extensively
<Tarthen> hm
<Tarthen> okayy
<Tarthen> for some reason
<Tarthen> Bootchart is counting once I log in a boot time
<Amaranth> cwillu_at_work: really it's a bug in ext4 though
<Amaranth> cwillu_at_work: it updates the superblock time even if the file system is read-only
 * cwillu_at_work points Tarthen at Amaranth, as he seems to know something about it :p
<cwillu_at_work> Amaranth, that's typical for ext3 too though, no?
<Amaranth> It's a bug in our startup that is triggering it but a fix in either place will solve the problem
<cwillu_at_work> the journal gets replayed even if its readonly
<Amaranth> cwillu_at_work: Doesn't mean it isn't a bug there too
<K3rl0u4rn> hi people, playing with karmik on virtual box... xorg.conf does not exist but X is running almost fine. Now I need to add a DRI section to the xorg.conf. I use Xorg -configure to generate a basis for my xorg.conf, problem is now X won't start (even if I don't add the DRI stuff)
<Ian_Corne> does bootchart slow the boottime?
<cwillu_at_work> K3rl0u4rn, which dri stuff?
<Tarthen> nope
<K3rl0u4rn> mode 0666
<Ian_Corne> 1:18 boottime
<cwillu_at_work> shouldn't need to do that
<Tarthen> Ian_Corne: my bootime has been counting once I've logged in as boot as well
<Tarthen> Ian_Corne: if I do it where AWN starts, my boot is 47sec
<K3rl0u4rn> looks like someone having the same problem as me solved it adding this line to xorg.conf (Ogre3D problem)
<Amaranth> K3rl0u4rn: That hasn't been needed since...forever
<Amaranth> I suppose it's a bug the udev rules that you need it
<cwillu_at_work> K3rl0u4rn, what's the bug you're seeing that you need to do that?
<Ian_Corne> http://ian.rave.org/~icorne/bootchart/
<Tarthen> wtfh
<Tarthen> that beats my boot
<Tarthen> and that's an Atom
<K3rl0u4rn> cwillu_at_work: see http://www.ogre3d.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=46911
<Amaranth> Tarthen: Even a crappy SSD will get you a faster boot than any HDD
<Tarthen> oh ssd lol
<ActionParsnip> Amaranth: not if theres 24 in a striped raid ;)
<Tarthen> My netbook has a HDD
<Amaranth> Although that boot is not very fast
<Tarthen> too quick to assume
<Amaranth> Someone here with an SSD gets a 4 second boot
<rivig> hello.. i accidentally removed the volume applet from my gnome panel.. and now i can't find it in the applet list.. any ideas how i can get it back?
<Martyn> Amaranth : 4 second? I doubt it
<Tarthen> its possible
<Amaranth> Martyn: I don't
 * Amaranth points to jcastro
<Martyn> Amaranth : I've been trying to get Karmic to boot (full install) in <7 seconds for a while now
<Tarthen> http://www.taenardesigns.com/Central8-karmic-20091005-1.png
<Tarthen> That's my cruddy boot
<Martyn> I just can't get it to jump below that, even with an intel X25 SSD drive at the moment, and that's on that dell precision workstation
<ActionParsnip> why is everyone so hung up on boot time, wouldnt you rater have a responsive system once booted rather than a quicker boot
<Amaranth> Martyn: top of the line laptop with a fast SSD?
<Martyn> ActionParsnip : We want both.
<ActionParsnip> Martyn: given, but id rather a faster system than a faster boot
<lokad> Hello together.
<Martyn> Amaranth : Top of the line laptop isn't going to -touch- a quad core dual Xeon system w/ 24Gb of ram
<Tarthen> ActionParsnip: I care about bootup; I plan on using NBR as soon as it comes out
<Amaranth> Martyn: fast SSD?
<Tarthen> ActionParsnip: And I reboot a lot at school
<Martyn> Amaranth : Fastest available.
<ActionParsnip> Martyn: if you want a fast boot look into xpud, boots 3 seconds here on my 1Gb DDR2, 1.6Ghz single core, SATA system
<lokad> I have a simple question: where do i post architecture specific bugs? lpia in my case
<cwillu_at_work> lokad, launchpad is still appropriate
<Amaranth> Martyn: *shrug*
<Martyn> Amaranth : Although I could get the OCZ 512Gb drive on loan, it's -marginally- faster
<lokad> ok. thx
<ActionParsnip> Martyn: its hugely restricted, you have to configure lan with ifconfig etc
<Tarthen> If you want a fast boot, try my mini-kernel. 1.4 seconds in 32MB of RAM :B
<Martyn> ActionParsnip : "full install" is the key on my attempt
<Tarthen> heh if only that kernel worked with Karmic
<Amaranth> iirc the mini 10v is getting 25 seconds from power on to desktop
<ActionParsnip> Tarthen: does mini kernel boot to an x server?
<Martyn> I'm trying to find all the places where delays and probing are causing issues.  That's been hovering around 7sec now
<Tarthen> ActionParsnip: no >:
<cwillu_at_work> Tarthen, I'm still not sure why we aren't focusing on a bulletproof hibernation, so that we can cache a fresh desktop and have a simiilar 'boot' time with no additional trickery :)
<Tarthen> cwillu_at_work: Now that would be good.
<ActionParsnip> Tarthen: xpud does ;)
<Amaranth> Martyn: desktops tend to have hardware that takes longer to initialize/settle too
<Tarthen> cwillu_at_work: I usually put my Eee in suspend, but thanks to the Intel GPU, it's actually sometimes faster to boot from cold
<cwillu_at_work> Tarthen, that should be much improved with kms
<Martyn> Amaranth : Yep, although my hardware is configured as a server/workstation.   Almost all the delaying routines have been removed from the boot sequence (hardware RAID, etc)
<Tarthen> thank god
<Tarthen> heh
<Joeboy> Hi. When I try to update my karmic installation it wants 539MB to upgrade grub. Surely something's up there?
<Joeboy>   grub
<Joeboy> 1 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<Joeboy> Need to get 0B/1,893kB of archives. After unpacking 539MB will be used.
<ActionParsnip> Tarthen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY1xAiNnPTc
<ActionParsnip> Martyn: ^
<Tarthen> ugh
<Tarthen> 64bit flash is screwed
<Tarthen> buttons don't work with Compiz enabled
<ActionParsnip> Tarthen: can still watch it though
<cwillu_at_work> Tarthen, known issue, although I don't have the bug number handy
<Tarthen> Yeah, found the Launchpad
<K3rl0u4rn> cwillu_at_work: so what do you think about this Ogre3D post ? is this guy solving his problem the wrong way ?
 * cwillu_at_work finally gets his btrfs mounted and chrooted, and applies updates
<Joeboy> anybody have any opinions on whether half a gig is the right amount of hd space for grub? Seems to me to be highly screwy and a bit suspicious.
<cwillu_at_work> K3rl0u4rn, who what?
<cwillu_at_work> K3rl0u4rn, sorry, just saw the link :p
<K3rl0u4rn> no problem
<Amaranth> Tarthen: bug 440943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440943 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440943
<Amaranth> err, wrong one
<joaopinto> Joeboy, that is not about grub, that's about all the other pending updates
<Amaranth> bug 410407
<Tarthen> lol
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410407 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash does not recognise mouse clicks" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<Tarthen> yeah
<Tarthen> Found it before
<Amaranth> Happens 32-bit, 64-bit, all WMs
<Tarthen> Annoyed as hell
<ActionParsnip> works with 64bit beta ;)
<Tarthen> not with Compiz on
<cwillu_at_work> K3rl0u4rn, yes, it should be fixed upstream, and worked around with a udev rule if it's actually a configuration bug, rather than modifying xorg
<Tarthen> I'm using 64-bit
<ActionParsnip> + lxde?
<Tarthen> and links in Pidgin don't work
<Tarthen> D:<
<ActionParsnip> works perfect here
 * cwillu_at_work realizes he has food in the fridge
<Tarthen> 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> yeah 64bit
<|ns|nR8> any fix for the fsck error at every boot ?
<cwillu_at_work> numnumnumnumnumnumnum
<K3rl0u4rn> cwillu_at_work: ok, I just have to wait the release then, right ? I don't know udev, so could you tell me how easy it would be to test that udev fix on my virtual machine ?
<cwillu_at_work> K3rl0u4rn, best bet would be to search launchpad for that xorg line, there'll be a better workaround on the bug report
<K3rl0u4rn> cwillu_at_work: gona try this, thank you
<joaopinto> |ns|nR8, you have an error durign the initial fsck ?
<|ns|nR8> yeah says the superblock was written at a future date
<|ns|nR8> and stops loading
<|ns|nR8> if i set the bios into the future the os will load fine
<|ns|nR8> set bios time
<|ns|nR8> ive seen a bug report or 2 about this
<|ns|nR8> just wondering if anyone had an easy work around
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Joeboy> latest grub update in karmic seems to contain a full linux installation. either something's gone seriously wrong or somebody is attempting something malicious.
<joaopinto> there was a case for that bug fixed, but I believe there are still some bug cases, being worked
<joaopinto> Joeboy, have you read my previous answer ? That is probably related to pending updates, not to grub itself
<Joeboy> joaopinto: I don't have any other pending updates
<daniel_tp> hi, my webcam (microsoft vx3000) does not work with v4l the sceen is just green... anybody a solution?
<Joeboy> joaopinto: and I unarchived the deb and it's got a full linux installation in it
<joaopinto> Joeboy, uh ? a full linux installation on a deb ?
<joaopinto> Joeboy, which package are you refering to ?
<Joeboy> joaopinto: grub_0.97-29ubuntu56_i386.deb
<joaopinto> and when you dpkg -c on it you see a full linux installation ?
<Joeboy> joaopinto: hang on, I might be on crack here....
<Joeboy> joaopinto: no I don't, that was me being an idiot. It does have some *very* large files in it though
<Joeboy> -rw-r--r-- root/root 268959664 2009-10-06 11:01 ./usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/stage2
<siegie> K
<joaopinto> that explains the size warning :P
<siegie> K
<Joeboy> indeed
<siegie> My computer becomes extremely slow when, coping
<siegie> files with dolphin
<arand_> Joeboy: Hmm, is grub2 even suppossed to have the stage# files?
<Joeboy> arand_: this isn't grub2, it's an upgrade from jaunty
<Joeboy> which seems to have left grub 0.97
<hifi> shouldnt ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0e.0-scsi-0:0:0:0",SYMLINK+="rack0" work to add /dev/rack0 for device connected to that particular SATA port?
<hifi> udev rule
<Martyn> Joeboy : IT shouldn't have.
<Martyn> Joeboy : When did you do the upgrade?  Before Alpha-6?
<Martyn> (i.e. is this installation an upgrade of an upgrade of an upgrade?)
<Joeboy> Martyn: did it when the beta came out
<davisc> BTW, where are all the WiFi network keys stored? I've removed all configs from my ~/ after upgrading to Karmic to see what was different. Stored passwords for WiFi networks are about the only thing I want to recover
<Martyn> Joeboy : Strange.  Now that makes it a real mixed bag.  Most people are experiencing a full upgrade to grub2
<Pici> Martyn, Joeboy: An upgrade from a prior release will not upgrade grub.
<Joeboy> Martyn: the machine's been steadily upgraded for a couple of releases, not sure when original ubuntu install was
<Martyn> Pici : That's what -used- to happen.  I've verified three installations (jaunty->9.10 beta) which did.
<Joeboy> should I just upgrade to grub2?
<Martyn> but they all are fresh Jaunty installs, which then upgrade to to beta.
<Martyn> Joeboy : Don't know...
<Martyn> Joeboy : You don't have any .mod files in your /boot/grub directory, right?
<Martyn> and you're missing /etc/defaults/grub?
<Joeboy> Martyn: thos things are true, yes
<drs305> Martyn: You're saying an upgrade is installing grub 2 by default without asking the user?
<Pici> Martyn: I'm sure that it doesn't do that.  The beta release notes state that in fact: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta#GRUB%202%20by%20default
<Pici> "Existing systems will not be upgraded to GRUB 2 at this time, as automatically reinstalling the boot loader is an inherently risky operation. "
<Martyn> drs305 : It happened on a three verifiable installs I did.
<Pici> Martyn: Then its a bug, since it shouldn't be doing that.
<Martyn> Pici : I didn't believe it either, which is why I performed the upgrade on a couple fresh install systems
<drs305> Martyn: Hmm, it's not supposed to unless something has changed. Bug!
<Martyn> Installed Jaunty, then Karmic Beta
<Martyn> It is a bug, filing it
<vigo> Is Update Manager now the preferred tool or is it still CLI?
<Pici> For?
<vigo> Update/Upgrade
<Pici> Its always been the preferred tool.
<vigo> Thank you, it just started working today, Karmic Development 9.10
<BluesKaj> Pici, a gui is preferable to the commnad line ?
<Pici> BluesKaj: apt-get/aptitude/update-manager should all be interchangeable
<mbeierl> Moving a skype contact from one group to another in Pidgin using Skype4Pidgin causes Pidgin to crash
<arand> not preferable as much as the defualt
<Martyn> mbeierl : Same happens with the other one too
<Martyn> Um, let me translate that to English (gods I'm tired)
<mbeierl> Martyn: Other one - being telepathy or empathy or whatever it's called?
<Martyn> "it happens in pidgin, with other plugins"
<arand> mbeierl: That's one for the bugtracker.
<Stonekeeper> Hi! Just testing 9.10 beta on my machine and am finding every now and again the system will hang. I've checked the bugs db and nothing seems mentioned. Anyone else seen this?
<mbeierl> arand: Ah, ok.  I thought not to report it as it's an "unsupported" plugin.  But I shall as Martyn confirm it happens with the other protocols too.  Thanks, folks!
<omac> Every now and again...can you be more specific?  What were you doing exactly before the system demonstrated a "hang".
<vigo> Stonekeeper: Lock Up or slow down?
<Martyn> Stonekeeper : It's important that we collect as specific data as possible to find the cause (collective 'we', beta users, includes you. -grin-)
<mbeierl> Martyn: nope.  It did not happen moving a non-skype contact around... I moved an MSN one and it seemed fine
<omac> Stonekeeper:  Every now and again...can you be more specific?  What were you doing exactly before the system demonstrated a "hang".
<Stonekeeper> Well, it seems random as far as timing. If it's slowed down, it was enough to make ssh not respond.
<arand> Stonekeeper: hang.. as in? gui lockup? can get down to tty? RESIUB?
<Martyn> mbeierl : I just crashed it trying to move a gtalk contact around
<mbeierl> Martyn: Ok, I'll play around some more and see if I can get a reproducible case without using Skype
<Stonekeeper> The first time the mouse was still working but coudl click nothing, ssh not responding. The recent one, the mouse slowed down then everything froze, ttys not accessible...
<Stonekeeper> I guess i had empathy running, chromium, not much else
<Stonekeeper> was just surfing the net i believe
<arand> Stonekeeper: top-of-head guess: video driver?
<Stonekeeper> Don't think it was a kernel oops as the keyboard leds weren't flashing
<Stonekeeper> using the built in intel driver
<FFEMTcJ> Stonekeeper: i had some issues with my mouse slowing down to not moving when empathy was running... close empathy and replace with pidgin.. no problem
<Stonekeeper> I'll check which
<Stonekeeper> i915
<davisc> Stonekeeper: There's a problem with the i915 on Karmic
<arand> Stonekeeper: does the logs say anything useful? some general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<davisc> Stonekeeper: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/430694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430694 in linux "agpgart-intel not loaded before drm sometimes, causes KMS to fail" [Medium,Triaged]
<davisc> Stonekeeper: Xorg takes up 100% CPU, especially in Mozilla apps
<nemo> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-1 (karmic), package size 120 kB, installed size 412 kB
<nemo> hm. I thought 3.5.1 had been released. oh well.
<arand> Oh, joy, more intel bork...
<davisc> arand: And a big fat Intel bork this time
<davisc> arand: Though Jaunty had a habit of just powering off with the same hardware :-)
<vigo> I have an AMD on the way, is in shipment now.
 * arand guiltily hugs his nvidia-card.
<davisc> arand: Had a big problem on Ibex with nvidia. After a few hours use, whole machine would just freeze...
<wekt> How can user get /dev/fb0 ?
<omac> wekt:  /dev/fb0 is a frame buffer device usually targetted for memory on a graphics card.
<Stonekeeper> ok, no apparent stack traces in x logfile. The freeze happens mid session, not boot. Not sure if that bug is related or not
<arand> Yea, well I guess it comes down to both make and model in the end, mine can't map it's video mem if I run 32bit and <2GB of ram...
<omac> wekt:  search about how to enable framebuffer mode when booting up.
 * wekt goto search.
<wekt> Is it possible to log into Ubuntu One, or is that not implemented?
<Stonekeeper> launching thunderbird did make X go to 50% cpu but it went back down again
<wekt> Stonekeeper: i missed it.  what Graphics device?
<Stonekeeper> i915 is the driver... i'll check
<Stonekeeper> Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<wekt> I'm also using same driver. Had many performance problems.  I commented out   Module "dri" in xorg.conf.  So far, performance is better, but i've only been using it a few minutes.
<wekt> I also had other changes in the config file.
<wekt> I can post sections not specific to my monitors or pointers & you can try them if you wish.
<joaopinto> wekt, you should be able to login into ubuntu one if you already have an account...
<wekt> I found out that it logged me in, but did not take me to another screen other than the log in screen.
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> Why does my Ubuntu become more english than Swedish when it comes to language used in menus?
<Umeaboy> I've choosen Sweden & Swedish.
<sjanssen> I've just upgraded to karmic, and "Xsession" is no longer a session option in GDM.  What's up?
<wekt> Umeaboy: maybe not everything was translated.  was more translated in an older ubuntu?
<lazymanc> hi, i'm trying to get spotify working properly under wine in karmic, and I've found this site: http://www.3spoken.co.uk/2009/08/making-wine-sound-work-with-pulseaudio.html
<lazymanc> i've followed the instructions to add the ppa / auth but that alternate wine package does not show up in synaptic after a reload / apt-get update
<lazymanc> will this be an issue with the ppa or is there something else I have to do?
<Umeaboy> wekt: It was more translated in the previous kernel.
<Umeaboy> How do I remove types of English I don't want? They're not shown when looking in Language-support.
<wekt> Umeaboy: kernel?  you mean like linux's make menuconfig ?  or I guess you do not mean kernel.
<Pici> Umeaboy: I was under the impression that there was a bug logged for the menu translation issues, I don't have a number handy though.
<Umeaboy> Okey.
<twinie_addict> hi i realy want to run 9.10 but i need the kernel and xorg from 8.10 and restricted drivers for my ati card can i set 9.10 up like that ?
<rsk> twinie_addict: if you don'
<rsk> t know where to start with that it will take very long to setup
<rrittenhouse> Is there a plan to put the button icons back into Karmic or were they removed? I feel lost without them at times.
<vigo> Umeaboy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1282749&highlight=Swedish Is a Spanish thing, but some of it applies.
<twinie_addict> would i basicly have to remaster the iso with the changes or is it more involved in that
<twinie_addict> than that
<Umeaboy> Gotta go.
<drs305> rrittenhouse: to restore the button icons:   gconftool-2 --set --type bool /desktop/gnome/interface/buttons_have_icon 'true'
<NoelJB> rrittenhouse, upstream (gnome) decided to remove.  there is a preference to change.  Preferences->Appearance->Interface->Show icons in menus.
<drs305> rrittenhouse: To restore the menu icons:  System, Preferences, Appearance: Interface > Show icons in menu.
<rsk> twinie_addict: that would work, but then apt-get wouldn't work without _massive_ changed
<rsk> changes*
<vigo> rrittenhouse: Karmic is still Beta, but I think you can use , what they just said....
<joaopinto> twinie_addict, that would be extremly hard because of dependency between the difference components, in some cases it might be tecnhically impossible
<rrittenhouse> thanks everyone. I really liked those icons, personally. =/
<twinie_addict> ah
<twinie_addict> so it would be bst to stay with 8.10 and mod as needed
<Pici> twinie_addict: Why do you need the 8.10 kernel?
<twinie_addict> can i at least covert the fs to ext4 in 810 ?
<mbeierl> anyone know of a way to set vino-preferences without a ui (ie: ssh into machine, then su to user?)
<twinie_addict> my video drivers
<Pici> twinie_addict: Which are?
<twinie_addict> the onces that come as restricted optional add in hardware drivers
<rsk> twinie_addict: and they aren't in 9.10 karmic?
<twinie_addict> ati x300
<twinie_addict> not for full acceration no
<twinie_addict> need for more than just compiz
<Pici> I'm using the open drivers on my x1400 and they work fine with compiz.
<disismt> hi all. I am trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10 beta, but now when I resumed the process, I am getting error "E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.". How do I restart the whole process
<twinie_addict> i have some good games that work grate in 8.10 but need the exelerated drivers to work in 9.10
<rsk> twinie_addict: maybe wait untill 9.10 is out before you start to build on it
<thiebaude> disismt, i used sudo dpkg --configure -a
<thiebaude> disismt, that might work
<twinie_addict> i had same isue with 9.04 i think ati staoped soperting my card in later drivers so i have to use the legacy onse
 * Blues-Man hi all
<twinie_addict> or run 8.10
<twinie_addict> hello Bluse-Man
<twinie_addict> would be nice if 9.10 had backwards compatiblity layed for older ubuntu restricted drivers
<twinie_addict> layer not layed
<sjanssen> seriously, GDM lists xterm as a session option, but not .xsession?  This is seriously pathetic
<joaopinto> twinie_addict, you are talking about closed sourced drivers, that is something that ubuntu developers can't work at all
<vigo> twinie_addict: Is still a work in progress.
<BluesKaj> twinie_addict, which card ?
<rsk> 16:29 < twinie_addict> ati x300
<twinie_addict> i know it sucks if i had had the source file id just build the stupid thing
<skalka> hi everybody
<rsk> hi
<twinie_addict> hi
<skalka> I need config file for kerne 2.6.31, the one shipped with karmic, is there someone who can send me most recent copy in /boot?
<skalka> at the momento i can't download beta
<JazzplayerL9> question. I just updated my VIA Artigo to 9.10 beta and the VT1708/A sound card disappears when I try to adjust the sound properties in gnome.  Not a big deal except that sound also stops working once this happens.  Anyone know where I can see the logs of what happened?
<wekt> twinie_addict: in theory, your dilemma is why FLOSS video drivers are needed.  However reliable FLOSS video drivers do not yet exist (as far as i know.)
<wekt> 2D drivers exist.
<Maescool> hi, just upgraded to karmic, now the new bootsplash, doesn't work and grub2 is not installed?
<disismt> thiebaude, didn't work :( thanks though
<Maescool> i installed grub2
<Maescool> what next to have the new bootsplash?
<thiebaude> disismt, no problem
<twinie_addict> beta is very nice be nicer when i figure out how to accelerated 3d on my card in it lol
<sjanssen> launchpad's redirection when attempting to file bugs is seriously user unfriendly
<sjanssen> you want people to manually craft a URL to file a bug?
<skalka> nobody has a config or an adress where i can grab the default ubuntu config for 2.6.31 kernel?
<wekt> sjanssen: you can do it from apport-cli
<thiebaude> twinie_addict, Which graphics card do you have?
<wekt> sjanssen:  & there is a description on the web site for manually crafting URL
<twinie_addict> ati x300
<thiebaude> ok
<BluesKaj> sjanssen, finding the fixes for those bugs is even more difficult, at times ...sometimes they're posted on a different page without links at the bug report page
<vigo> twinnie_addict: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/AMD?action=show&redirect=ATI maybe
<wekt> BluesKaj: you mean on pages of dup bugs?
<disismt> hi, how to delete update-managre cache?
<sjanssen> oh, looks like this is a GNOME bug.  Sorry for venting a bit about Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> sjanssen, you hit on a good point tho, what's the point of filing bugs if there no links to the fixes
<twinie_addict> lspci calls the driver x300 SE
<BluesKaj> wekt, yes
 * twinie_addict is looking at that link you gave
<joaopinto> disismt, sudo apt-get clean
<disismt> joaopinto, thnks
<twinie_addict> saying the info on page is out of date and may damage system
<vigo> twinie_addict: Ok. let me look again...
<AlanBell> what are the chances of getting this great wallpaper into the default release? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Backgrounds/Extra_Abstract?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=olivia_karmic2_super.png
<thiebaude> twinie_addict, did you do a System-Admistration-Hardware Drivers?
<twinie_addict> thanks for you time and patiants
<twinie_addict> on both 9.04 and 9.10 it sead not pripiertarty drivers on system
<twinie_addict> 8.10 hase the restricted driver there
<joaopinto> AlanBell, the artwork deadline is over, not sure if that applies to including a wallpaper :P
<thiebaude> twinie_addict, did you do a upgrade from 9.04 or with a live cd,etc?
<vigo> twinie_addict: http://r300.sourceforge.net/
<joaopinto> vigo, he wants 3d support, I don't think there is an opensource 3d capable driver...
<twinie_addict> upgrade
<twinie_addict> im trying to figure a way to get closed source driver to work :)
<joaopinto> thiebaude, his card is not supported anymore, he knows that, not sure why he keeps asking :)
<vigo> Did you try the fglrx thing?
<disismt> Please someone tell me how to restart the upgrde to 9.10 process
<thiebaude> joaopinto, yea, its legacy
<DopeGhoti> disismt: restart?   Did it abort somehow?
<thiebaude> it was moved to legacy status
<twinie_addict> i keep asking becouse i know in linux any thing is posible with enough work lol
<vigo> fgkrx
<joaopinto> twinie_addict, please don't waste people time, buy a new model or complain to your card vendor
<vigo> fglrx
<thiebaude> if you can buy nvidia
<disismt> DopeGhoti, its giving some error broken package or something, so I want it to restart the upgrade process instead of resuming.
<DopeGhoti> twinie_addict: the thing with 'enough work' is that someone needs to be willing to do the work.
<joaopinto> disismt, there is no such thing as "restart" for an upgrade process, you can't undone what is already commited
<DopeGhoti> disismt: what precise error is it? Knowing that will help me help you help yourself :)
<twinie_addict> im willing to do the work i just need to know how
<DopeGhoti> twinie_addict: by 'work' I mean 'write the driver', and I wouldn't even know where to begin with respect to that, I'm afraid
<joaopinto> twinie_addict, everything is possible, on your case, if you have developement know-how to write a driver
<rsk> twinie_addict: that work includes figuring out howto do it
<dupondje> !pastebin
<disismt> joaopinto, committed? Actually it was only downloading packages, then I stopped the update-manager. When I restarted, it says something like broken package or something
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dupondje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/287038/
<dupondje> any idea whats wrong here ? :s
<twinie_addict> well i guess google is going to be some help , thanks alot for you help and advice , when i get the driver done i may my after some testing submit it for posible add to repo
<DopeGhoti> disismt:  please pastebin the error you are getting so that we know what's going wrong, so that we can help you set it to rights :)
<vigo> Start with a UNIX manual, then a C,C+,C++,C+++ manual, then break into that company or bribe a programmer with a Starbucks Latte' and ,,,oh wait, nevermind.
<BluesKaj> there's prolly an fglrx driver that will work for your x300SE card twinie_addict , just do some research on google-linux to find others who have posted the same problem..there should be a solution out there. That's what i used to do when i was still using my onboard X200ati.
<thiebaude> vigo, haha
<vigo> I agree with BluesKaj, I am thinking fglrx or Mesa ,
<vigo> Or Starbucks Ice Latte
<twinie_addict> doing that atm
<Martyn1> dupondje: You're looking at a DHCP scan attack, trying to stack-smash your dhcp client into running code
 * BluesKaj switched to a nvidia pcix card and doesn't regret it .
<Martyn1> dupondje: If you are inside a secure network, you have an infected machine somewhere on your net.
<johnni> Hello everyone I just upgrade to Karmic today...everything is working good except like when I play a youtube video the video plays..but I can't click the pause button or the up and down volume button or skip ahead in the youtube video or anything...it just plays but I can't click anything on it...any ideas why?
<twinie_addict> i have a fix for ubuntu 9.04 coud that work for 9.10 as well ?
<Martyn1> you have compiz enabled
<Martyn1> johnni: It's a known bug
<johnni> ahhh okay so I have to disable compiz?
<Martyn1> try it
<twinie_addict> http://tan-com.com/posts/technology/fix-ubuntu-904-ati-driver-issue
<Martyn1> see if the buttons come back (I bet they do)
<johnni> Okay..well the buttons are there I just can't click them and I am on nvidia twinie
<xcdgh> Why is grub 540MB in size?!?!??
<xcdgh> What the hell?
<thiebaude> johnni, i had the same problem before
<vigo> twinie_adict: brilliant, please take note of also a quick mention, you need to activate the ATI FGLRX driver under Hardware Drivers and then reboot again. that comment.
<johnni> thiebaude, any idea how to fix it? and yeah disabling compiz fixes it, but i like my purty compiz lol
<Pau_Gasol> juego de boxeo online http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<thiebaude> johnni, yea, i had to disable compiz
<twinie_addict> so i should install 9.10 from iso on clean install and follow those instroction on that site i posted ?
<joaopinto> twinie_addict, that is not a proper fix, that forces you to do a partial downgrade of the system
<joaopinto> that may break your system badly
<twinie_addict> ok
<disismt> DopeGhoti, I do update-manager -d.  I get message "Not all updates could be installed, run a partial upgrade ...". I close the diaglog box and start the upgrade to 9.10 After the step "setting new software channels" I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/287044/
<vigo> twinie_addict: For 9.04 , should work, but that is not an official site, so make a backup.
<twinie_addict> all ways back its golden rule lol
<vigo> Aye
<twinie_addict> backup even
 * Amaranth never backs up
<Amaranth> I just git push
<BluesKaj> drastic fix there twinie_addict
<joaopinto> disismt, have you tried: sudo apt-get install -f ?
<vigo> Just backup the data you do not feel like writing again, or pictures of that cute kitty kat and such. the rest is meaningless code.
<disismt> joaopinto, what does that do?
<dooglus> how do I go about finding out what kind of wireless adaptor this laptop has?  it was detected ok.
<johnni> dooglus, lspci in terminal
<vigo> dooglus: lspci or such
<dooglus> I ran lspci, but couldn't tell which was the wireless adaptor.  I'll pastebin it
<cwillu_at_work> and my system boots again!
<cwillu_at_work> take that, btrfs + grub2 naysayers
<vigo> Ratso, johnni got the cookie prize, I cannot type that fast.
<dooglus> here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/287049/
<thiebaude> cwillu_at_work, i tried to install grub2 the other day and it borked my system,lol
<cwillu_at_work> thiebaude, it'll do that :p
<cwillu_at_work> if it's not a completely standard install, you'll want to be familiar with chroot'ing from live cds, and have some time to learn how grub2 does things differently
<cwillu_at_work> btrfs did that
<twinie_addict> im on a very low budget i cant aford i new card atm and may be awile so i need to find way to do things that are normally better suted with a hardware upgrade
<cwillu_at_work> it did that too
<thiebaude> cwillu_at_work, i upgraded from 9.04, not a fresh install
<cwillu_at_work> thiebaude, which has what to do with knowing how to chroot from a livecd? :p
<thiebaude> yep
<thiebaude> its all good, now
<dooglus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/287049/ is my lspci output.  how can I tell which kind of wireless adaptor I'm using?
<cwillu_at_work> dooglus, lspci | grep -i net
<dooglus> cwillu_at_work: 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<davisc> Only the Ethernet controller is listed there...
<twinie_addict> 9.10 runs great on this box just ned to get tose drives working or just accept i should stay in 8.10 but suport for that will end soon
<vigo> twinie_addict: PM me
<dooglus> the wireless is kind of working - I can list available access points, and occasionally connect to one for a few minutes
<cwillu_at_work> twinie_addict, 8.10 is supported for another year yet
<davisc> dooglus: Is it an internal WiFi card?
<dooglus> I'm wondering if there's a proprietary / free alternative to whatever driver I'm using - but I don't know anything about what I'm using
<cwillu_at_work> or 6 months, whichever :p
<dooglus> davisc: it's a laptop, and it's built in - that's all I know
<dooglus> davisc: I got the laptop yesterday, installed ubuntu on it, and it found the card for me
<davisc> dooglus: There is no WiFi card listed in that lspci output
<davisc> dooglus: Can you post the output of lsusb?
<dooglus> davisc: right.  I didn't think so.  I can
 * thiebaude loves this LG 20in widescreen
<dooglus> davisc: you're a clever lad ;)  Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:8189 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Adapter
<davisc> dooglus: Just been doing this a while :-)
<dooglus> davisc: it's USB even though it's built in?  that's surprising to me
<davisc> dooglus: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<dooglus> davisc: 9.10
<davisc> dooglus: Yeah, they just connect it to the USB not into a PCI slot
<dooglus> so now I want to know which driver it's using, and see if there's an alternative?
<davisc> post the output of lsmod
<cwillu_at_work> hmm
<cwillu_at_work> even failsafe xterm fails to login
<cwillu_at_work> oh, wait, there it goes
<dooglus> davisc: lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/287054/
<davisc> dooglus: rtl8187 driver
<dooglus> davisc: do you think it miht be worth trying the windows driver with ndiswrapper?
<dooglus> might*
<davisc> dooglus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/215802
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215802 in linux "rtl8187 link quality poor" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dooglus> great :)
<BlackFate> davisc, linux-backports-modules-karmic
<BlackFate> install this
<BlackFate> and after that
<BlackFate> modprobe rtl8187
<dooglus> BlackFate: davisc is trying to help me with my rtl8187 - I doubt he has the same adaptor himself?
<BlackFate> dooglus, i do have rtl8187 in my pc
<BlackFate> in jaunty i install backport modules
<dooglus> BlackFate: ok...
<davisc> dooglus: Ah well, at least someone can help you :-)
<dooglus> BlackFate: I'm running karmic though
<BlackFate> and worked fine.. before that the signal was very poor
<BlackFate> dooglus, just install these modules.. i cant know for sure
<davisc> dooglus: BTW, I notice you have an i915, which I do have and am having problems with in karmic.
<BlackFate> and thank davisc for his time :P
<dooglus> davisc: what's an i91?
<dooglus> 5
<davisc> BlackFate: Trust me, I still owe a ton of time to the Linux community :-)
<xguru> does xchat-gnome support connecting to multiple networks in one client session?
<davisc> dooglus: Integrated Intel graphics chip
<davisc> xguru: Used to. Haven't used it in a while but I'm sure it didn't regress
<dooglus> oh, I see.  it was working great to start with - wobbly windows & all - but today it seems to have stopped working
<dooglus> I'm not too bothered about graphics performance though
<davisc> Oh trust me, you'd be bothered about this
<xguru> davisc: thanks
<dooglus> heh - it's not working at all?
<davisc> Xorg taking up 100% CPU time. Machine like molasses at times
<davisc> I have a workaround and it's a known issue
<dooglus> oh, sweet :)
<davisc> dooglus: Comment #32 of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/430694 in case you need it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430694 in linux "agpgart-intel not loaded before drm sometimes, causes KMS to fail" [Medium,Triaged]
<dooglus> thanks for the help davisc and BlackFate
<davisc> np
<BlackFate> np dooglus
<xguru> whats the difference between; Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm), Compiz Fustion Icon, and Simple CompizConfig Settings Manager?  arent they all about the same?
<thiebaude> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<cwillu_at_work> xguru, compiz fusion icon is an all-in-one tool, which is mainly useful only if compiz dies on you regularily and you don't have a session manager that knows how to restart stuff
<xguru> so the compiz fusion icon should be the all-in-one i need?
<Amaranth> cwillu_at_work: we actually make sure compiz doesn't restart if it crashes
<thiebaude> ccsm for settings
<Amaranth> cwillu_at_work: We start metacity (or kwin) instead just to be safe
<cwillu_at_work> xguru, no, you shouldn't use it at all is what I was getting at :p
<cwillu_at_work> Amaranth, aka "sanity"
<jester7> anybody having problems with DNS on a windows network?
<jester7> dns works on everything except the default active directory dns.
<rockrat> hello
<DopeGhoti> !hi | rockrat
<ubottu> rockrat: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<thiebaude> !opendns
<ubottu> To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<rockrat> apt-get upgrade return error unmet dependencies
<rockrat> gnome-bluetooth grub-common libffi5 libgnome-bluetooth7 libsmbclient
<rockrat> cannot be installed
<cwillu_at_work> rockrat, package list is probably out of date, just apt-get update first
<rockrat> invalid archive signature
<rockrat> subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<rockrat> i did update
<rockrat> update-manager suggests run partial upgrade
<davisc> rockrat: You're missing a GPG key
<rockrat> again ?
<rockrat> ugh... whus so special with this gpg key. it always give errors
<davisc> Dunno, but that's the most likely reason for an invalid signature error
<davisc> That said, I have seen apt-get update break on dodgy connections
<davisc> The sig isn't yanked properly or something
<rockrat> grub-pc: Depends: grub-common (= 1.97~beta3-1ubuntu7) but 1.97~beta3-1ubuntu6 is installed
<cwillu_at_work> rockrat, use a pastebin rather than pasting things one line at a time
<rockrat> k sorry
<rockrat> http://paste-bin.com/view/90296d29
<davisc> rockrat: It looks like some debs didn't download correctly
<rockrat> did 3ice
<davisc> Huh?
<rockrat> downloaded 3 times
<davisc> rockrat: From what mirror?
<rockrat> main
<davisc> Did the apt-get update complete without errors?
<rockrat> yup
<DopeGhoti> rockrat: try an apt-get clean perhaps?
<rockrat> same error
<jetrii> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on one of my machines to test it, but whenever I log onto gnome, my taskbar is filled with endless tasks for file manager. Has anyone experienced this?
<Amaranth> jetrii: sounds like perhaps nautilus is crashing
<DopeGhoti> rockrat: you get the same error with just 'apt-get clean'?
<Amaranth> no, then you'd only get one nautilus window and a bunch of apport windows
<Amaranth> hmm
<nexsja> 'ello. Anybody know how to disable the default IM always running?
<jetrii> Amaranth: Is there anything I can do?
<rockrat> aah its done now. after updating 7 times in row and with prior clean option
<cwillu_at_work> Amaranth, nautilus trying to manage the desktop and failing for some reason?
<Dr_Willis> what default im? I dont see any
<nexsja> Dr_Willis, i'll make a screenshot
<Amaranth> cwillu_at_work: still wouldn't trigger that
<Dr_Willis> Jettis:  ive seen nautilus crash and do that in the alpha release it would spawn 100 times or so.. then they would eventually start closing and get back to normal
<nexsja> Dr_Willis, http://nexsja.info/junk/scrn.jpg
<nexsja> sorry, .png
<nexsja> See the red triangle?
<nexsja> in the top right corner?
<Dr_Willis> i have a grey 'talk bubble' there on my system
<Amaranth> nexsja: that isn't an IM
<nexsja> Amaranth, what's that then?
<Amaranth> nexsja: that's indicator-session, used for switching users, restart, etc
<Amaranth> nexsja: and also for setting your status in empathy
<Dr_Willis> that 'icon' just shows the status.
<nexsja> there. empathy. I've uninstalled empathy, but the icon still stays on
<arand> I think he left... Bug #325973 by the way
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325973 in nautilus "gnome-session keeps respawning nautilus when no desktop is drawed" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325973
<Amaranth> nexsja: it's always going to
 * Dr_Willis wonders why people always go extreme and 'uninstall' stuff
<nexsja> Amaranth, that's quit annoying...
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: "compiz doesn't work for me, I'll just uninstall it. wait, why can't I login anymore?"
<arand> Dr_Willis: that's the windows way...I guess
<nexsja> Dr_Willis, 'cuz i don't want any unused software installed, that i know about :>
<Dr_Willis> I just have a grey chat bubble there.. because ive never ran empathy, and i dont start up empathy
<Amaranth> nexsja: remove the applet then, you'll lose the ability to start guest sessions but the system menu will take over for the rest
<Dr_Willis> or reinstall empathy and set a status :) i guess
<davisc> Not as bad as one of our admins who installed nethack, didn't look at the package changes and removed sshd - on a box with 100 remote users...
<nexsja> i can still set the status o_O
<nexsja> Amaranth, i liked the default icon in 9.04, can't i go back to that?
<Dr_Willis> Red triangle means 'away;
<NoelJB> Amaranth, curious: there seem to be two competing issues: the constrain Y and the desire for some people to have windows that extend beyond the screen resolution.  what is your thought on how you want to handle those?
<nexsja> I know that. I can change the statuses. :> I just want the default icon back on :>
<cwillu_at_work> davisc, if your server wanted to remove sshd in order to install nethack, you had more severe problems than merely checking package selections
<Martyn1> WHY is UbuntuOne so .. frigging .. BORKEN!
<Martyn1> I can't get it to work at all
<NoelJB> Amaranth, personally, I find the hidden title bar problem to be the more serious since it impacts more (and less experienced) users.
<Dr_Willis> There seems to be some settings in Empathy that may affect that icon
<davisc> cwillu_at_work: There was some other slip-up which I can't remember...
<DopeGhoti> Martyn1: what trouble are you having?  not that it helps you, but it works for me (:
<Martyn1> DopeGhoti: You're the first person I've heard of with it working
<cwillu_at_work> davisc, I'd guess custom sshd package that depended on a library that was about to be updated
<Martyn1> I log in, authorize the computer, and always get the [X] red X symbol on the icon
<Amaranth> NoelJB: We've solved it :)
<Martyn1> it never works, it never syncs
<davisc> cwillu_at_work: No, it was a standard sshd. I think someone had installed a package from testing and forgotten to change back the sources.list or something
<Amaranth> NoelJB: If you move with alt-click you can move beyond the panels, otherwise no
<Amaranth> NoelJB: similar thing with resize
<DopeGhoti> Martyn1: that's interesting, because here I not only have it working, but working through four layers of nested NAT
<Dr_willis_Emp> Wow Using empathy for IRC. :)
<nexsja> Having fun? :D
<DopeGhoti> Dr_willis_Emp: how's it compare to pidgin?
<Dr_willis_Emp> I hate pidgin
<Dr_willis_Emp> never used it. :) i doubt if i use this much either
<spawn57> hi, i'm using kubuntu 9.10,in konqueror I get no sound. when a flash movie plays.  can someone help me :)
<Dr_willis_Emp> for IRC - i tend to use WeeChat
<Martyn1> DopeGhoti: Mine always hits the "Authorize this Computer"
<nexsja> i like XChat for irc. :>
 * cwillu_at_work huggles xchat
<Martyn1> DopeGhoti: And never seems to get past that point.  I can authorize the same computer multiple times
<Dr_willis_Emp> xchat has gotten more and more annoying over the years
<NoelJB> Amaranth, "we solved it" -- OK.  I ask only because I saw a flurry of complaints that the constrain Y solution re-opened another bug (the sizing).
<cwillu_at_work> Dr_willis_Emp, you haven't been using xchat-gnome by mistake have you?
 * cwillu_at_work lulz at the concept of xchat-gnome when xchat is already a native gtk package
<DopeGhoti> SwedeMike:  nexsja: Xchat or irssi ftw :)
<dupondje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/287038/ <- somebody knows whats wrong ? have default apparmor rules file :s
<Amaranth> NoelJB: quickly closed as Fixed/Won't Fix by me then actually fixed by upstream :)
<rockrat> gpg error fixed now ? http://paste-bin.com/view/05019d97
<Dr_willis_Emp> ive been using Xchat since 1.0.0 days.. and since 2.4 they have been on a slide downhill featurewise
<nexsja> damn, empathy is integrated into the damn gnome desktop >_<
<NoelJB> Amaranth, :-)
<nexsja> So i'll never get rid of that annoying status icon
<Amaranth> NoelJB: I don't much care if netbook users can't move windows too large for the screen, that's a bug in the app anyway
<Amaranth> NoelJB: but users randomly losing the ability to close or move windows when they move them? bad
<DopeGhoti> Amaranth: that's what 5-point fonts are for ;)
<nexsja> DopeGhoti, irssi is too console-like for me :<
<NoelJB> Amaranth, we're in violent agreement
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Although when I brought this up on my blog last year I got a really awesome suggestion: add a scrollbar automatically when a window is mapped too large for the work area
<NoelJB> Amaranth, and I just tested the alt-click.  :-)
<Amaranth> I mean, doing that would probably break some apps but if they are in this state they are broken anyway
<Dr_Willis> the set status icon seems to do nothing...
<Dr_Willis> Theres a gconf tweak to allow you to alt-click/drag windows UP past the top of the gnome desktop/anels
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: I don't think empathy supports /away so
<NoelJB> Amaranth, the "problem" with that suggestion is that you're scrolling the workarea, right?  and they want it to span multiple fixed size workareas ("desktops").  At least that's how I read the comments.
<DopeGhoti> Amaranth: just put the scroll bar on the other side from the standard scroll bar, done and done :)
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: No tweak needed, alt-click
<Dr_Willis> Amaranth:  drag UP with it... how high can you get a window upwards?
<NoelJB> Amaranth, or was the scroller to "smoooth scroll" move them across the work areas?
<rockrat> brb
<Amaranth> NoelJB: No no, only do it on map
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: High enough to only see the status bar
<Dr_Willis> Amaranth:  i see many a dialog/program with Ok/cancle way too low on my netbook where i cant click ok. without dragging them Up. and the default on 9.04 didnot allow one to go past the top
<Dr_Willis> not tried 9.10 on my netbook yet
<Amaranth> Dr_willis: Hello, welcome to #ubuntu+1
<Amaranth> What version do you think I'm talking about? :)
<Dr_willis_Emp> wife stole my netbook :)  so i havent had to test it
 * Amaranth helped fix this bug
<Dr_Willis> by making that gconf setting the default?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> I found a tool that enables the alt-click-anywhere to move feature in windows also.
<Amaranth> Dr_willis: No, another developer uploaded that change and I freaked out a little bit
<dupondje> nobody having apparmor problems ? :s
<Ian_Corne> gah gah
<qedx> did an update break internet connection sharing for anyone else?
<NoelJB> qedx, details please?
<Ian_Corne> !eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<Ian_Corne> boo
<NoelJB> !netbeans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans
<NoelJB> ah, equal ignorance :-)  Ian_Corne what do you need/want to know?
<davisc> NoelJB: I thought better of you than Java ;-)
<dupondje> How is it possible I get: [   36.630966] type=1503 audit(1254839772.422:70): operation="mknod" pid=1660 parent=1069 profile="/sbin/dhclient3" requested_mask="w::" denied_mask="w::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/var/run/dhclient-eth0.pid"
<dupondje> when  /var/run/dhclient*.pid lrw,
<dupondje>  is defined :s
<NoelJB> davisc, then you don't know me very well.  LOL  I do C/C++ and Python, too, though.  Did a standup routine at ApacheCon EU this year on programming languages.
<NoelJB> reminds me that I was told I could have a copy of that, since it was taped.
<davisc> NoelJB: Ah, I just didn't hear you mention Java at SkyCon :-)
<qedx> NoelJB: I connect via wifi to a router and via ethernet to my PS3. I set up connection sharing so that the PS3 connects to the internet through my laptop and it worked fine up until I last updated earlier today. I was wondering if anyone had similar issues and if there are any workarounds?
<NoelJB> davisc, wasn't a venue that brought it up.
<NoelJB> qedx, please come to (/join) #nm and raise the issue.
<NoelJB> davisc, nice to see you.  the one, from skynet, whom I keep in touch with daily is livvy.
<thiebaude> sweet, i got my newest 9.10 kernel
<Dreaman> yes work well
<Dreaman> :)
<thiebaude> 2.6.31-12 generic sure does, and my system is faster
<braindev> did anyone get his webcam running?
<Dreaman> and radeon fglrx driver work well
<gribouille> does karmic beta work well ?
<thiebaude> cool
 * thiebaude 9.10 is taking shape
<rsk> gribouille: depends on the hardware
<thiebaude> gribouille, it works great
<braindev> dmesg shows up my webcam, but it is not mapped to /dev/video0 what can i do?
<gribouille> how can I install karmic along hardy ?
<Dr_Willis> gribouille:  virtualbox is a safe way
<NoelJB> gribouille, or multiple partitions.
<twinie_addict> i have a vidoe card lined up for next month :) till that time when i install 9.10 or till it comes out ill be seeding the beta torrent
<NoelJB> which is how I do it.
<gribouille> NoelJB, of course
<gribouille> do karmic and hardy use the same grub vresion ?
<jester7> gribouille: no
<NoelJB> gribouille, not by default, which is a whole 'nuther topic.
<jester7> anybody have trouble with dns to a .local hostname?
<NoelJB> gribouille, I have a master, dedicated, GRUB partition, which then invokes the "native" GRUB in the desired OS boot partition.
<jester7> in karmic, of course
<gribouille> NoelJB, great
<gribouille> if I install karmic, will I be able to use hardy ?
<thiebaude> NoelJB, i just have 9.10 installed
<NoelJB> gribouille, not sure how easily without taking the time to get things setup right.  hopefully someone else here who doesn't have a setup like mine can comment.
<gribouille> is karmic the first ubuntu release to use grub2 ?
<thiebaude> gribouille, do you have a 9.10 disc?
<gribouille> thiebaude, yes
<arand> gribouille: yes, if you dual boot that should be no problems
<thiebaude> gribouille, can you dual-boot?
<gribouille> thiebaude, what do you mean ?
<thiebaude> gribouille, well, install 9.04 then install 9.10 and setup seperate patitons
<gribouille> thiebaude, why 9.04 ?
<thiebaude> read above
<thiebaude> gribouille, my bad you said hardy
<thiebaude> !dual-boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<gribouille> thiebaude, why does karmic use a new grub version ?
<thiebaude> gribouille, i have no idea
<Dr_Willis> becquse grub2 is 2x as good as grub1
<Dr_Willis> 2>1
<Dr_Willis> :)
<gribouille> but I can install karmic without installing a bootloader ?
<Dr_Willis> why did we switch from LILO to GRUB years back. :) More features, ease to maintain and so forth
<arand> Why not just install karmic to a new partition and install grub2 to vbr, then chainloading it from grub-legacy?
<Dr_Willis> gribouille:  i would reccomend testing karmic in virtualbox if you want the safest way
<joaopinto> gribouille, you need a bootloader to boot
<gribouille> joaopinto, but I already have one
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 should see/find/add entries for the other os's it sees. It did for my external usb drives with linux
<joaopinto> gribouille, so just setup your bootloader to boot karmic, after installing it
<gribouille> joaopinto, so when installing karmic, I shouldn't install a bootloader ?
<Dr_Willis> if you dont you will have to manually confgiure grub on the other os.
<joaopinto> gribouille, if you are sure that is what you want, yes
<DopeGhoti> Doesn't the Karmic installer just keep your existing bootloader on a non-clean install?
<joaopinto> gribouille, is not what you should, you are the one saying you don't want it
<DopeGhoti> or does it convert to grub-pc on anything other than an upgrade?
<gribouille> joaopinto, I don't want to screw my system
<joaopinto> gribouille, and since when does installing grub2 scews up your system ?
<gribouille> I want to try karmic on my machine, but I want to be able to continue using hardy
<gribouille> joaopinto, It could happen
<joaopinto> grub2 should boot hardy just fine
<arand> gribouille: yes you should but on step 7 choose advanced and install the bootloader to the partition you're installing ubuntu to, rather than to (the first sector of) the whole disk
<joaopinto> gribouille, right, as in any other upgrade, if you have an hardy cd next to you, you can easily recover if you get an unexpected disaster
<eagles0513875> hey
<arand> joaopinto: gribouille yea, that's probably the easiest, just let it install grub2 and have it boot hardy, should work fine...
<joaopinto> the grub2 os problem checks for other linux kernels and adds entries for them
<joaopinto> os prober
<arand> joaopinto: btw was that a bug (fixed?) hampering grub2 duals?
<joaopinto> yes, afaik
<gribouille> I think I'll first try to boot with a hady cd in order to be sure that I can recover
<arand> joaopinto: yes←→fixed ?
<joaopinto> yes
<cetanhota> Hello all, I got 9,10 working just fine in VMWare Fusion. The guest tools are working too. Where would I put this information so others can see it?
<arand> Ok, then I agree, best way is proabably to just install karmic "side-by-side" as usual, grub2 should sort things out automatically...
<joaopinto> cetanhota, the wiki is a good place, assuming there are specific instructions for such install
<arand> cetanhota: Forum HowTo or community wiki is good for instructions, if this is a process which shouldn't need tweaking at all, you could put it down as a bug as well...
<Moc> I just wanted to remind everyone I hate empathy in it current state... Thanks  ;)
<Amaranth> Moc: Thank you for being so constructive
<Dr_Willis> demand a refund!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Moc> Amaranth: your welcome ;)
<arand> I want my bandwidth back!
<Moc> oh VLC sound issues is also annoying
<joaopinto> Moc, thank you for beeing annoying also, and unlike vlc or empathy we can't apt-get remove you
<arand>  /j #ubuntu-whine
<Moc> joaopinto: /ignore Moc
<Dr_Willis> Wine? >hic<
<jester7> dns help...anyone?
<Moc> it close ennuf, but I'm leaving, got more dev to do in #freeswitch
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: u drunk
<eagles0513875> *you
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  :)   its past 9 am! its ok!
<gribouille> arand, if I install the bootloader to the partition I'm installing ubuntu to, how can I boot the new ubuntu ?
<arand> gribouille: you'll have to edit your current bootloader to jump to that partition and load it... But like I said, that is only if you really have something against using grub2
<gribouille> arand, I just don't want to have any problems
<Dr_Willis> gribouille:  then dont use 'beta' operating systems. :)
<gribouille> Dr_Willis, it won't remain beat very long
<Dr_Willis> test it out. file bugs..  run with the leet people. :)
<Dr_Willis> gribouille:  then with that logic.. learn to use it and grub2 then.. go for it!
<gribouille> arand, can't I install grub2 afterwards ?
<Dr_Willis> grub2 will let you have huge grub splash screens
<Dr_Willis> :)
<gribouille> Dr_Willis, most of the time, I don't even see grub running
<dupondje> apparmor pisses me off :(
<arand> gribouille: You could yes... Although like I said, just letting karmic pull in grub as the default loader for the whole system would probably be the easiest, and hence possibly less prone to misstakes...
<Ian_Corne> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Ian_Corne> what is it? :p
<Dr_Willis>  a security 'frame4work' :)
<gribouille> arand, during installation, does karmic list the systems it detects ?
<Dr_Willis> a way to lock down what files specific apps can access
<arand> gribouille: yes it does.
<gribouille> I'll see then
<dupondje> Ian_Corne: can't fix http://paste.ubuntu.com/287038/ :(
<joaopinto> arand, are you sure ? I don't remember the installer listing the grub2 entries
<arand> During install partitioning it will list operating systems currently on the system, that was what you asked?
<joaopinto> don't think so, since he is concered about grub, which is not related to the partition manager
<astronouth7303> does the new upstart arrangement have an event for network daemons to start on?
<joaopinto> and it lists partitions, not installed OSes
<dupondje> looks like nobody can help me on Apparmor shizzle ?
<rsk> dupondje: reported a bug?
<joaopinto> dupondje, what apparmor shizzle ?
<alankila> so what's with the stupid gnome appearance dialog? I can't turn on compiz, says desktop effects couldn't be enabled. However, using terminal to execute compiz --replace works just fine.
<dupondje> joaopinto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/287038/
<Amaranth> alankila: arg, I _fixed_ that :/
<alankila> this problem's been there most of the time of the karmic development phase, and it even worked a while ago. I'm on radeonhd, ati x1250.
<Amaranth> alankila: Does it start compiz then say it couldn't be started and switch back?
<alankila> Amaranth: how long time ago did you fix it? I'm just apt-get updating from the state of system about 1 week ago
<Amaranth> alankila: Month or so, I think
<joaopinto> dupondje, that is odd, apparmor is working fine with the dchpc lient on me
<alankila> Amaranth: yes, it seems to kill the window manager then dither for while and then put the old window manager back and says couldn't be enabled
<Amaranth>  -- Travis Watkins <amaranth@ubuntu.com>  Tue, 01 Sep 2009 11:24:06 -0500
<Amaranth> alankila: Does compiz take a long time to start?
<alankila> it might: this system is flash-based and while updating the system disk is seriously IO starved
<alankila> (running from usb stick)
<dupondje> joaopinto: weird :s
<joaopinto> dupondje, well, if it's blocking you just disable the profile for now
<alankila> so what, there's a time limit?
<Amaranth> alankila: gnome-appearance-properties waits 8 seconds then decides if compiz isn't saying it is running it must have failed
<alankila> hmm, okay. That might be it, then.
<dupondje> joaopinto: ok true, but still it sux :p
<Amaranth> alankila: not much we can do there
<Amaranth> alankila: we need the check
<alankila> because it did take a while for compiz --replace to determine if compiz could be enabled on the system, testing Xgl, texture-from-pixmap, etc.
<joaopinto> dupondje, file a bug report about it anyway
<Amaranth> alankila: that part should be fixed in lucid at least, I'm going to just start compiz and patch it to launch metacity if it fails
<alankila> Amaranth: that sounds like a good plan.
<Amaranth> alankila: since we're mostly just checking stuff compiz itself will check anyway
<Amaranth> alankila: `time CM_DRY=yes compiz`
<Amaranth> alankila: what is the real time reported?
<alankila> 4,8 seconds now
<Amaranth> that would explain it
<alankila> running a second time it took 0,35s
<tux> are now working nm applet, with static connections?
<Amaranth> alankila: gconftool --set --type string /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager compiz
<Amaranth> alankila: that's the main thing gnome-appearance-properties does that you want, it'll make compiz be your WM at next login
<alankila> it just takes a bit too long to read these binaries while the system disk is contested by the running dist-upgrade, that's all.
<alankila> very useful, thanks
<alankila> but anyway, now I know to just try to enable compiz twice because it should work the second time if I run into this issue.
<Yakov> someone help.. upgraded to KK and my powerbookg4 fan will not shut off it just blowing at max speed
<alankila> I think this is some 2 MB/s flash. It's almost too slow to bother with, but it's the kind of flash device that has only very small hat that protrudes from the usb port so I can keep it permanently installed unlike the faster usb stick I have which had to be installed and removed all the time.
<rsk> it's better to have it blowing than haveing the pc overheat and die at least
<Yakov> lol yea
<rsk> in the meanhile report it as a bug to launchpad Yakov
<Yakov> but its really loud
<alankila> manufacturers aren't too keen to advertise that they have slow-ass flash only on their devices. Next time I'm purchasing I'll look for one that advertises speed and has comparable form factor.
<genii> Yakov: Is it the system fan or the GPU fan? (of a video card which might have a fan speed control app available, for instance)
<Yakov> i think its the system fan... but I'm not sure... I've only heard 1 fan on my  powerbook
<Cyberschorsch> hi, does anyone know if there a release of ipmasq for 9.10?
<smn__> dang!
<smn__> upgraded topday and the only thing that i cna find that is broken is my sound. anyone that can help me fix it?
<joaopinto> Cyberschorsch, check packages.ubuntu.com
<Cyberschorsch> ah ok ty
<smn__> Anyone to help me fix my broken sound?
<smn__> in the harwre box it dont apear any device(?) and output tab is dummy output stereo..... i dont understand this
<Res2216firestar> Whoever helped me with configuring my boot.ini to show ubuntu yesterday, thanks a lot :)
<DopeGhoti> Res2216firestar: you're very welcome!
<ubuntu_> heloo
<ubuntu_> hello*
<DopeGhoti> glad you're up and running :)
<Cyberschorsch> hmm is it possible (and clever :D) to install the jaunty version of the ipmasq package on karmic?
<Steil> hi
<Amaranth> !info ipmasq karmic
<ubottu> Package ipmasq does not exist in karmic
<ubuntu_> i've installed kubuntu 9.10 beta and it was fine, but i needed windows
<ubuntu_> so two hours ago i've installed it too
<ubuntu_> and then, MBR was overwritten
<Cyberschorsch> windows rapes the mbr
<ubuntu_> but
<ubuntu_> when i am about to install new one
<DopeGhoti> ubuntu_: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<Amaranth> Cyberschorsch: poor choice of words there
<Cyberschorsch> you may be right
<Amaranth> Cyberschorsch: basically "trigger warning"
<Cyberschorsch> k
<ubuntu_> thanks DopeGhoti, i'll check it out
<smn__> Anyone to help me fix my broken sound?
<DopeGhoti> ubuntu_: When setting up dual-booting, always install Windows *first* because it will gleefully overwrite your bootloader, as you have found.  I hope my link is helpful :)
<ubuntu_> DopeGhoti: i know
<ubuntu_> DopeGhoti: but i didn't realised i'll need windows at all
<Cyberschorsch> you could use virtualbox :)
<ubuntu_> until i discovered there's no accurate autoCAD software on linux
<DopeGhoti> ubuntu_: If a similar situation presents itself in the future, you might look into setting up Windows in a VM rather than dual-booting.  Just a thought :)
<joaopinto> if you need autocad and 3d rendering, a VM is not a good option
<ubuntu_> DopeGhoti: virtualbox doesn't support directx , nor opengl
<DopeGhoti> KVM (from what I've read) does support OpenGL though
<joaopinto> doesn't VB supports opengl ?
<smn__> any way to reverse the upgrade to 9.10?
<DopeGhoti> though for 3D applications, dual-booting would probably be more effective
<joaopinto> smn__, reinstalling
<Technoviking> smn__: no sorry
<smn__> dosnt the var/ folder have a backup?
<smn__> i canbt have the system with no sound :(
<smn__> strange thing that is the only thing that is boken though
<joaopinto> smn__, you understand the meaning of beta right ? file a bug report about it with the details
<Amaranth> smn__: ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<Amaranth> run that command, fill in the details about the problem
<ubuntu_> DopeGhoti: ok, i think it worked
<smn__> hey hey i know... i dont have anythong important on this system... its just bugs me that the sound going poff in the air is the only bug i have
<DopeGhoti> ubuntu_: excellent, glad to've helped :)
<Amaranth> smn__: open up alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted
<joaopinto> smn__, so don't ask about downgrading ;)
<ubuntu_> DopeGhoti: i'll check it, if i wouldn't come back in 10 minutes, than it really worked :)
<ubuntu_> DopeGhoti: good bye and very many thanks ;)
<Amaranth> Making downgrading work would be possible but it would require changes to a bunch of stuff for a case we don't want to waste time on or promote
<Amaranth> Well, it might be, anyway
<joaopinto> Amaranth, if the upgrade is already complex, don't even mention downgrading :P
<tj83_> any kernel hackers here interested in solving a major wireless chipset problem?
<bucky> what major wireless chipset problem ?
<rsk> !ask | tj83_
<ubottu> tj83_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tj83_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b bucky, I have described the problem here its with the RTL8187B chip
<NoelJB> tj83_, #ubuntu-kernel ?
<tj83_> NoelJB, ok, thanks did not know that was there, I'll ask
<bucky> tj83_, OPTION #2  doesn't work for you on that webpage?
<tj83_> bucky, its "works" but not correctly, and yes, that is my page, i am the creator
<rsk> tj83_: have you tried git kernel?
<tj83_> rsk, no, this has now been a problem from 8.10 to 9.10 on going seems nobody is working on the project or i have not been able to locate the project developers
<dupondje> joaopinto: you have apparmor-profiles installed ?
<joaopinto> dupondje, yes
<rsk> tj83_: you should send a bugreport to the lkml
<dupondje> weird
<dupondje> after removing apparmor-profiles
<tj83_> I'll also add that this is the same no matter the distribution. fedora as well as others.
<dupondje> cleaning the apparmor cache 2 times
<dupondje> it started working again :s
<dupondje> somehow
<joaopinto> dupondje, apparmo-profiles is the one enforcing those rules
<dupondje> no those are just additional rules
<dupondje> its not a needed package
<joaopinto> let me check
<Twigathy> My install is pretty screwed
<Twigathy> BUT I got it to boot, if I add this to my rc.local: http://paste.lisp.org/display/88297
<joaopinto> dupondje, apparmo is not required in any case, but yes the rules are optional
<joaopinto> of you remove the rules, you are just removing the root cause of the problem
<Twigathy> I have no idea why /var/run/network, /dev/shm and /dev/pts dissapear on reboot >:(
<dupondje> joaopinto: its just weird it now works without having the rule
<bucky> Twigathy, is this in a virtual machine?
<joaopinto> dupondje, removing apparmor rules is not expected to break anythying
<Twigathy> no, this is my desktop. It boots off NFS though, which is slightly "interesting" at times
<joaopinto> apparmo rules are not required
<Twigathy> bucky: if you've any idea what's going on then feel free to yell suggestions at me. I got fed up and just hacked my way to a solution :/
<bucky> tj83_, did you try the dark modified driver?
<tj83_> bucky i have not been able to make it work outside of 2.6.24 :(
<dupondje> joaopinto: the dhclient3 rule is still active
<dupondje> but removed the apparmor-profiles package
<dupondje> and it works
<dupondje> thats the weird thing
<tj83_> bucky, it works fabulous with 2.6.24
<joaopinto> dupondje, that is odd
<bucky> ic
<bucky> Twigathy, is it because of this? http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/NFS-Root.html#ss5.1
<Omar87> Hi all
<southern> My wifi was working good after i upgreaded to 9.1 but now the icon freezes and it wont let me connect to anything. everytime i try to update Ubuntu, it says i need to partial upgrade. i did that a few times. It still says i need to partial upgrade now but then it says it is upgraded. anyone know what is going on?
<Omar87> How do I find the new mono package names?
<tj83_> southern, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Twigathy> bucky: no, I don't think so. The initramfs stuff has worked for...a ery long time without problems
<Twigathy> just a recent round of updates have killed it somewhat
<tj83_> southern, then try to update again
<tj83_> southern you can also kill nm-applet (netowrk icon) with sudo killall nm-applet then simply start nm-applet back from alt+f2 run the command nm-applet
<Twigathy> grah, I think this might be a re-install jobbie
<Twigathy> If only SSDs were more affordable ... :-)
<Twigathy> 26
<Twigathy> no.
<DopeGhoti> FCVO 'SSD', they are :)
<sunshinepants> fairly affordable
<Twigathy> I could buy a 8GB ComactFlash for £25 or so, but performance wouldn't be terribly good
<Twigathy> p
<Twigathy> ugh, fail typing today!
<rexterd> a gpg has something to do with signature right?  what does trustdb.gpg ,trusted.gpg do to apt-get
<bucky> tj83_, did you see this? http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-kernel-team/374927-fwd-realtek-rtl8187b-driver-karmic.html
<tj83_> bucky, good find, TY, bookmarked, will look into that.
<Nattgew> rexterd: maybe that's where it stores the keys that you add to software sources?
<Pres-Gas1> Anyone working with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/442197
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442197 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Issues with the xserver-xorg-video-intel[?] on an Intel Mobile 945GME." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Pres-Gas1> I have a Dell Latitude 2100 that I can throw in that is having the same issues.
<bucky> tj83_, i think linux mint has this figured out.. maybe you could get a dcs file from them and build one for karmic
<tj83_> bucky, your speaking way above my head.. but i will research this also.
<bucky> *dsc
<bucky> sometimes i get my mords wixed up
<floating> whats the command to launch ubuntus filebrowser
<rexterd> Nattgew: i have some errors doing apt-get update, can that be the because of the gpg files
<floating> ah, nautilus
<Nattgew> rexterd: what are the errors like?
<DopeGhoti> rexterd: what errors?  Could you pastebin them?
<Pres-Gas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/442197
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442197 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Issues with the xserver-xorg-video-intel[?] on an Intel Mobile 945GME." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Pres-Gas> Sorry about the repeat...I got disconnected.
<rexterd> W: GPG error: cdrom://karmic karmic Release: Couldn't access keyring
<Nattgew> rexterd: the W means it's just a warning, it shouldn't keep it from working...
<rexterd> Nattgew: ah ok so mere warning
<webbb82> i need help i was doing a update and it crashed now it says it can only do a partial upgrade  how do i fix this i forgot the command
<DopeGhoti> webbb82: Just go ahead and to the partial upgrade- that should finish the upgrade that was stopped by the crash
<webbb82> isnt there a command to make sure im not missing anythin important
<DopeGhoti> webbb82: once it's done wtih the partial upgrade, just run an the update manager as norman and have it recheck for updates.
<Novita> hey all, Does anyone know where to change the login manager theme in 9.10?
<rexterd> is there such a gtkdialog on ubuntu?
<Novita> sorry i dropped out
<Novita> Did anyone reply to my question by chance?
<hariseldon99> Hi. My nvidia just got borked beyond repair in my karmic installation, and I'm trying to roll back to my onboard intel card, but xorg refuses to show and drops me to a tty. How do you reconfig xorg in karmic?
<bucky> hariseldon99, you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pres-Gas> hariseldon99, did you use the nvidia x server settings panel to config the card?  It should have backed up the old config file.
<hariseldon99> bucky: tried that already. It didn;t change xorg.conf
<hariseldon99> doesn;t karmic use a new kind of config for xorg?
<blueyed> Anyone else bitten by bug 444563?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444563 in udev "errors while booting: Invalid cross-device link" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444563
<blueyed> And why are the ubuntu servers still so slow?
<blueyed> getting 250kb/s now at least, but far from max.
<hariseldon99> Pres-Gas: I installed the nvidia debs from apt repo and it automatically configged my card when it was working. There was no backup of xorg.conf :(
<Pres-Gas> hariseldon99, that is too bad.  I have a dual head setup, so I just automatically go to that panel
<hariseldon99> Pres-Gas: Isn;t there a way to reconfig xorg in karmic, or do I have to reformat/reinstall?
<Laibsch> Is Karmic going to be released with 2.6.31 or with a later kernel?  2.6.30 introduced a regression wrt prism wifi cards that was fixed in 2.6.32 which is why I ask.
<tormod> Laibsch, which cards exactly?
<Pres-Gas> hariseldon99, lemme look into something...hang on before re-installing
<hariseldon99> Pres-Gas: Thanks. I'll wait...
<Laibsch> tormod: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14000 has the details
<tormod> Laibsch, it will be 2.6.31 but fixes for regressions can be cherry-picked
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 14000 in network-wireless "prism 2.5 broke in 2.6.30.x" [Normal,Closed: code_fix]
<Laibsch> I hope it can easily be cherrry-picked
<Laibsch> I wouldn't know
<Laibsch> I'll create a ticket to it gets on the radar
<Laibsch> tormod: you want me to cc you to that ticket?
<tormod> Laibsch, thanks, can you please open a bug report and tag it regression
<ilPisano> last update remove empathy from my system
<bucky> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Pres-Gas> hariseldon99, what version of the nvidia drivers did you use...185?
<hariseldon99> Pres-Gas: I think so. It was the latest offerred by the repos
 * Pres-Gas dives back into his search...
<ilPisano> if i try to reinstall tell me it has dependence not satisfied: libempathy-gtk28 and empathy-doc
<hariseldon99> Pres-Gas: Should I uninstall the nvidia drivers (xorg keeps trying to load them and fails, since I removed the defective nvidia)
<Pres-Gas> I think I have a very basic xorg.conf...I will mssg you what it is...
<Pres-Gas> That is about as basic as you can get, hariseldon99
<Laibsch> tormod: bug 444801 it is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444801 in linux "prism 2.5 broke in 2.6.30.x (fixed upstream in 2.6.32)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444801
<BUGabundo> howdy everyone
<DopeGhoti> !hi | BUGabundo
<ubottu> BUGabundo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> don't even know what to reply to that
<bucky> speechless!
<mzz> in previous versions I was able to use preferences -> sound to disable the sound on login. Where did that go in karmic?
<mzz> same question also applies to the sound on displaying the login prompt (iirc administration -> login window had an option to turn that off)
<junkY_San> hey, i'm using kubuntu and i want to connect to a pptp server. i've setup the connection but when i click on it using the networkmanager-tray-icon nothing happens
<hariseldon99> Pres-Gas: I booted the live CD. There is no xorg.conf. I believe karmic uses a different config system for xorg
<DopeGhoti> iirc, xorg.conf is now entirely optional
<kiwnix> what is the "usefullness" of "desktopcouch"? (it is on the ubuntu-desktop task)
<BUGabundo> Need to get 295MB of archives. After unpacking 791MB will be used.
<BUGabundo> glad I have a 320GiBs disk
<Pres-Gas> hmmm, either that, or you just need to rename the xorg.conf file and reboot with no conf file at all, hariseldon99.  I have seen plenty of machines not have that file.
<BUGabundo> this is CRAZY
<hariseldon99> Pres-Gas: k I'll try that
<bucky> BUGabundo, dist-upgrade ?
<BUGabundo> as always
<BUGabundo> sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<kane77> is anyone else having problems with amarok? for me it won't play songs, just skip them.. in console there is "xine_open for gapless playback failed!"
<bucky> aptitude clean ?
<hariseldon99> Pres-Gas: \o\
<hariseldon99> \o/
<hariseldon99> it worked!
<hariseldon99> My nvidia is still borked though. I've no friggin' idea how THAT happened. Gotta buy a new one I guess
<Pres-Gas> Happy to be of service, hariseldon99.  Now if I can only figure out bug 442197.  I wanna add info or volunteer my machine, but no takers.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442197 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Issues with the xserver-xorg-video-intel[?] on an Intel Mobile 945GME." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442197
<DopeGhoti> hariseldon99: your video card was physically broken‽  How in the world did that happen?
<JoshuaL> is dbus still running in karmic?
<joaopinto> JoshuaL, ?
<JoshuaL> nvm :p
<legend2440> mzz: open  preferences>startup applications and uncheck login sounds
<hariseldon99> DopeGhoti: It wasn't physically broken. It just stopped working for no reason
<hariseldon99> DopeGhoti: I moved it over from my compu to this one (the one I'm using to log into irc right now) but lspci doesn;t even show it to be present
<mzz> legend2440: ooh, that dialog is much more useful now than I remember it being in the past. Thanks!
<legend2440> mzz: your welcome
<hariseldon99> my beautiful 9400 GT.. gone.
<hariseldon99> woe is me. Oy Vey, and all that!
<hariseldon99> Anywho. Thanks for all your help, everyone. Sleepy time for me now
<Laibsch> Hehe
<natewiebe13> would a lack of usplash appearing be from nvidia graphics or from 535 bad sectors on the harddrive?
<Laibsch> grub just grew by a whopping 539MB of installed size
<Laibsch> ;-)
<Laibsch> that's got to be a record
<joaopinto> Laibsch, known problem
<Laibsch> bug number?
<DopeGhoti> Laibsch: wait, what‽  That's a really big bootloader
 * Laibsch was just about to report it
<Laibsch> DopeGhoti: isn't it?
<Laibsch> ;-)
<joaopinto> https://launchpad.net/bugs/444587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444587 in grub "grub fills disk space in karmic (540MB) (dup-of: 444703)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444703 in grub "package grub 0.97-29ubuntu57 failed to install" [Critical,Fix released]
<DopeGhoti> short of du -sch /boot, now can I check on that?
<Laibsch> joaopinto: thanks
<Laibsch> DopeGhoti: aptitude will show you in the list of packages to be updated
<Laibsch> You can also check http://packages.ubuntu.com/grub
<[31d1]_> thanks as well legend2440, that was annoying the heck out of me
<Laibsch> Then go to the specific version you want and look at installed size
<DopeGhoti> Laibsch: hmm, my /boot is ~36M
<Laibsch> DopeGhoti: similar thing here
<legend2440> [31d1]_: your welcome
<Laibsch> DopeGhoti: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/grub lists the installed-size
<DopeGhoti> Laibsch: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/grub-pc shows appox size as ~1MB
<DopeGhoti> remember, grub-pc is the package for what's being called grub2
<Laibsch> I'm still running grub
<Laibsch> And I likely won't change for the next two months
<Alexxxxxxx>  <Alexxxxxxx> I need help, network-manager in karmic hangs up [23:31] <Alexxxxxxx> I can see wireless networks but when I click one of them it freezes
<DopeGhoti> ah.  I'm just used to not seeing legacy GRUB in here anymore :)
<rrittenhouse> Is there any way to re-enable scrolling on the desktop to switch desktops in Karmic?
<eagles0513875> !patience |Alexxxxxxx
<ubottu> Alexxxxxxx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jemark> Alexxxxxxx, you need to update Karmic with the latest updates... then i should work again. I had the same issue...
<DopeGhoti> rrittenhouse: install CCSM, and rebind the mousewheel
<Alexxxxxxx> I just did, actually it stopped working right after update...
<Laibsch> DopeGhoti: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/grub/filelist will show that the particular package does not even install in /boot, though
<eagles0513875> Alexxxxxxx: seems like there is another version in updates again i just downloaded it
<Martyn1> urk
<Alexxxxxxx> what is the version of your NM?
<Martyn1> linux-generic update .. REALLY?
<jemark> Alexxxxxxx, after the latest kernel was installed, it worked for me again...
<Martyn1> REALLY?
<Martyn1> *sigh*
<eagles0513875> even an upgrade for grub2
<rsk> Martyn1: quite rly
<jemark> Alexxxxxxx, let me check
<Martyn1> damnit
<Martyn1> I just finished updating.
<Martyn1> *goes and re-updates*
<jemark> Alexxxxxxx, NetworkManager Applet 0.7.996
<Alexxxxxxx> ah kernel, do I need any specific command for it?
<Alexxxxxxx> it only updates daily build of xulrunner :(
<Martyn1> 2.6.31-12 downloading
<MaikB> Hi there.  I just installed kubuntu 9.10 beta into a virtual box and get "You don't have the necessary privileges to perform this action" when trying to install something via KPackageKit
<eagles0513875> Alexxxxxxx: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Martyn1> reading launchpad notes on why 2.6.31-11 was fail
<Alexxxxxxx> thanks
<rsk> Martyn1: url me
<nemo> hm. every time I use an opengl screensaver, the password dialog is invisible
<jemark> Alexxxxxxx, just try to update again with your normal ethernet cable...
<MaikB> shouldn't it ask for the password instead?
<nemo> kind of a shame. the opengl ones are the niftiest
<jemark> Alexxxxxxx, can you do "uname -a" ?
<Alexxxxxxx> while we`re at it, jaunty design was nicer :)
<jemark> Alexxxxxxx, mine is Linux ubuntu 2.6.31-12-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon Oct 5 22:08:01 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Martyn1> rsk : I'd love to .. but I can't find any notes on -why- 2.6.31-12 was updated
<Martyn1> Alexxxxxxx: I like the clean look of 9.10
<natewiebe13> would a lack of usplash appearing be caused by nvidia graphics or from 535 bad sectors on the harddrive?
<Martyn1> Alexxxxxxx: But you're free to create your own theme :)
<Alexxxxxxx> how do I know my kernel version?
<rsk> Alexxxxxxx: uname -a
<Martyn1> natewiebe13 : I thought we switched to xsplash!
<Alexxxxxxx> ok I got -11 and dist-upgrade doesnt work
<MaikB> Found a related bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpackagekit/+bug/367669
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 367669 in kpackagekit "KPackageKit won't ask for root password and will not install (dup-of: 353278)" [Undecided,New]
<natewiebe13> Martyn1: from what i know.. usplash is still being used.. usplash is still currently installed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353278 in policykit-kde "[jaunty] kpackagekit doesn't prompt for user password" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jemark> Martyn, i have no idea... I think that the previous update was not complete... so you need to update it again via the network ethernet connection, it will get more updates and then the wireless should work again.
<Alexxxxxxx> do I have to install -12 manually?
<scyx> hi, i'm up for some experiments, should i try the karmic beta? is the netbook remix stable enough? oh, and is it possible to install the moblin remix packages on top of a netbook remix once umr is final?
<natewiebe13> Martyn: plus i can view usplash on some computers.. except not mine.. usplash is the white logo (no text)
<eagles0513875> Alexxxxxxx: no you dont
<Alexxxxxxx> ok then what do I do?
<eagles0513875> Alexxxxxxx: your not connected to the internet are you
<Alexxxxxxx> ehm how do u think I talk to u then? :)
<jemark> Alexxxxxxx, it will update it automatically... like what is said more up.. just in the terminal type: "sudo apt-get update" then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Alexxxxxxx> I just did, twice
<jemark> Alexxxxxxx, hehehe
<Alexxxxxxx> how long ago was the update? maybe the mirror isnt sync`ed yet?
<natewiebe13> is anyone able to see the white logo with blackscreen on startup.. instead of text?
<jemark> Alexxxxxxx, probabely... you can try a different one? I use the main dutch mirror ;)
<Martyn1> rsk : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/linux-meta/2.6.31.12.23
<Martyn1> rsk: It's an ABI update.
<Martyn1> Tim Gardner was responsible for the checkin to the linux-meta package
<MaikB> Just to be sure: Is this the right channel to discuss the kubuntu 9.10 beta?
<Alexxxxxxx> can I use a different mirror with some command without editing sources.list?
<iceroot> MaikB: yes
<Alexxxxxxx> or maybe someone will be so kind and gimme a link for a latest kernel download?
<MaikB> So what should I do?  Report a new one, add a comment to the existing ...?
<natewiebe13> Alexxxxxxx: for 2.6.31-12?
<MaikB> bug report
<Alexxxxxxx> yep
<jemark> Alexxxxxxx, at software sources... select server for Netherlands... that's what I have and I have the latest kernel now.
<MaikB> The first thing a new users sees is that he/she can't install anything
<MaikB> this is mayor
<natewiebe13> Alexxxxxxx: i386 or amd64?
<Alexxxxxxx> i386
<jemark> Alexxxxxxx, i have i686
<jemark> Alexxxxxxx, mine is Linux ubuntu 2.6.31-12-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon Oct 5 22:08:01 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<JoshuaL> i try to write a python script
<JoshuaL> no idea if i have to ask here btw
<JoshuaL> but it concerns dbus and networkmanager
<Alexxxxxxx> hm so could 686 be updated earlier?
<JoshuaL> ignore me :(
<JoshuaL> :p
<jemark> Alexxxxxxx, have you tried to update it already?
<jemark> Alexxxxxxx, i just did the update one hour ago...
<Alexxxxxxx> I chose a different mirror in synaptic, its so slow that Im waiting for index
<jemark> Alexxxxxxx, which mirror?
<JoshuaL> does karmic still use networkmanager?
<natewiebe13> im using main server and its alright
<gnubie> Alexxxxxxx;  if you are using the gnome desktop. System>Administration>Software Sources, Download from, choose other, then select fastest mirror.
<natewiebe13> JoshuaL: yes
<JoshuaL> ok
<JoshuaL> natewiebe13, does it still use dbus?
<Alexxxxxxx> package list is 5mb long! why not archive it? I have chosen the fastest already but asIve said earlier it doesnt want to gimme -12
<natewiebe13> JoshuaL: karmic is using dbus yes
<JoshuaL> ok
<scyx> i'm up for some experimenting, should i try the karmic beta? is the netbook remix stable enough? and is it possible to install the moblin remix packages on top of a netbook remix once umr is final?
<jemark> Alexxxxxxx, my list is more than 10 mb ;)
<Alexxxxxxx> ok here they are, server isnt synced yet
<JoshuaL> then I can bug #python with my problem
<funkyHat> I've just updated all my packages and now when I plug in a USB drive it doesn't get mounted or appear in "Computer" in nautilus
<Alexxxxxxx> half an hour download from the main server :(
<funkyHat> It still shows up if I run lsusb though
<Omar87> Hi.
<Mc-kay> Is there a server related ubuntu channel, its about mail server issues?
<eross> can I go from 8.04 to the beta?  also when the release is final, do people usually have to uninstall the beta and install teh release fresh?
<natewiebe13> scyx: there is acutally a ubuntu moblin remix
<genii> Mc-kay: #ubuntu-server
<funkyHat> Mc-kay: #ubuntu-server
<Mc-kay> thanks
 * genii hands funkyHat a coffee
 * funkyHat sips
<Omar87> I just installed Karmic Koala Beta, and when I tried to play some music, I found the sound to be sort of not clear.
<scyx> natewiebe13: i know, but i'd like to install the netbook remix first, since the moblin remix doesn't seem to be as polished yet.
<bucky> funkyHat, dpkg -l usbmount  is it still installed?
<DopeGhoti> eross: one can usually update from one release to the next- to get to 9.10 from 8.04, you will first have to update to 8.10 to 9.04
<natewiebe13> scyx: never been a fan of the netbook remix.. i just install standard karmic on netbooks
<Alexxxxxxx> btw why would karmic load firestarted?
<funkyHat> bucky: nope!
<Alexxxxxxx> aint it paranoid?
<Alexxxxxxx> it takes resources after all
<funkyHat> bucky: I assume it should be?
<jemark> Alexxxxxxx, and do you have a list of updates now?
<scyx> natewiebe13: hm, i like how the panels get combined into one, but i'm not a fan of the new karmic launcher, so i guess i'll try the moblin remix..
<Alexxxxxxx> I do have, but I hope local mirror will be updated sooner than I d/l it from US
<Alexxxxxxx> but if it wasnt for an hour already, I should prolly switch...
<scyx> is the moblin remix actually a full ubuntu install or is it slimmed down? can i switch between the default desktop and the moblin ui?
<natewiebe13> scyx: i havent looked into that.. i just know that they exist
<jemark> Alexxxxxxx, so you used the US one...
<Alexxxxxxx> Current status: 3545 new [+3247]. but upgrade doesnt work :(
<natewiebe13> main server: 40kb/s
<natewiebe13> [thumbs down]
<jemark> Alexxxxxxx, what did you type? are u using gnome or kde?
<Omar87> I just installed Karmic Koala Beta, and when I tried to play some music, I found the sound to be sort of not clear.
<Alexxxxxxx> gnome, I used apt-get and aptitude
<Alexxxxxxx> for local mirror, now playing with synaptic and different ones
<Alexxxxxxx> KDE sucks btw
<natewiebe13> Alexxxxxxx: amen to that
<joaopinto> what about respecting other people work/taste ?
<Alexxxxxxx> I also love the automatic mirror chooser, it always says that I have problems with connection
<Avoloos> n1 philosophy but KDE has it "light" moments ;)
<nemo> Omar87: stuttery?
<nemo> Omar87: using pulseaudio?
<Alexxxxxxx> No, I dont respect other peoples tastes, ok;)
<BUGabundo> Alexxxxxxx:  natewiebe13 that's not nice to say
<nemo> Omar87: maybe clicks and pops too?
<Omar87> nemo, yeah, probably.
<Alexxxxxxx> ok Im sorry Ill behave just tell me why mirrors are updated so slowly
<Omar87> nemo, does karmic come with Pluseaudio by default?
<natewiebe13> BUGabundo, joaopinto: just opinion, not necessarily fact
<BUGabundo> Omar87: of course
<nemo> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=%22pulseaudio+sucks%22&word2=%22pulseaudio+rocks%22
<Omar87> BUGabundo, why of course? Pulseaudio is weak.
<BUGabundo> oh man
<BUGabundo> I wish OPs would start a kick spree
<BUGabundo> :\\
<nemo> well. pulseaudio is a neat idea, but as many folks have ranted, just releasing it to masses seems like a bad idea.
<rniamo> hi
<nemo> just isn't solid yet
<Pici> Alexxxxxxx: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<mzz> nemo: I said the same but I recently found a use case for it
<nemo> well.
<nemo> there are a lot of use cases *for* it
<natewiebe13> i like pulseaudio.. works great for me with a creative x-fi
<rniamo> i have a problem with karmic koala : xserver-xorg doesn't want to be installed with an update
<nemo> mzz: it is good for bluetooth, network sound...
<mzz> (specifically my desktop's sound is now coming out of my laptop's speakers)
<mzz> err, headphone
<Alexxxxxxx> olala thank you very much
<Omar87> nemo, I'm not at all against it. It's good, but it still needs a lot of work to become better and Alsa.
<Alexxxxxxx> thats really useful
<nemo> mzz: is just that it seems to have *significantly* raised the level of linux sound fail
<Omar87> than* Alsa
<Alexxxxxxx> Pici rocks, even if he uses kde
<nemo> mzz: not to mention screwing up w/ openal and SDL
<mzz> nemo: yep, it does not play nice with others
<nemo> mzz: I'm tired of crashes in totem, crashes in flash, crashes in hedgewars, crashes in wesnoth, crashes in vlc... and if not crashing, stuttering, popping, locking up, or using 100% of CPU
<rniamo>  i have an error : can't connect to /com/ubuntu/upstart
<nemo> mzz: but there are more than enough blogs out there discussing this :)
<mzz> nemo: I haven't really crashed it. It does seem a bit more cpu-hungry than I'd expect.
<nemo> mzz: definitely does not play nice with Qt
<nemo> haven't worked out why, precisely
<funkyHat> bucky: according to the description of usbmount I should use pmount and hal if I want an icon for devices I plug in...
<nemo> but combination of qt/pulseaudio/SDL causes 100% CPU on several systems I've tried, w/ activity in main polling
<bucky> ok
<Alexxxxxxx> lets collectively hate late repo updaters
<mzz> funkyHat: hal, probably, but generally you already are. pmount, not so much
<bucky> funkyHat, hal is deprecated.. by udev
<mzz> err
<funkyHat> bucky: yeah i know
<mzz> you're actually right :)
<tj83> anyone have compiz desktop effects broken with recent updates?
 * mzz is behind
<funkyHat> But in any case neither pmount or usbmount is installed
<mzz> funkyHat: gnome system? iirc nautilus is what handles icons showing and automounting there.
<funkyHat> mzz: yep regular ubuntu system here. Apparently nothing is handling automounting right now
<Omar87> nemo, how do I choosa Alsa instead of Paluseaudio?
<Omar87> Pulseaudio
<len> Speaking of sound, mine broke with Karmic.  First it started resetting my volume to zero after every reboot.  Now a few updates latter, it will retain the volume level but just not work at all.
<schmidtm> hi if i boot in recovery-mode and select resume normal boot the display-manager is not started but i drop to a login shell and have to start the display-manager manually
<nemo> Omar87: uninstall pulseaudio
<Cliff`> hi everyone
<Omar87> nemo, then reboot?
<mzz> funkyHat: is the dmesg spew, including detecting partitions on sd<whatever>, correct?
<nemo> Omar87: reboot shouldn't be necessary, should be able to just kill off pulseaudio if it wasn't halted already
<nemo> but couldn't hurt
<nemo> Omar87: you miiiight need a sound dæmon - but. you might not.  there's always esound :)
<mzz> ugh, esound
<nemo> lol
<nemo> mzz: you know, I've hated on esound for years
<nemo> but it hasn't caused me as much trouble as pulse
<mzz> well, perhaps that has uses too, but I don't know what they are.
<Alexxxxxxx> are there any people from Czech republic? Can you please stop updating your system for a moment?
<tj83> how quickly do updated packages propagate out to mirror servers? the Main US servers are always bogged down with traffic, i love my local mirror but i have noticed not all the same packages are available.
<mzz> Alexxxxxxx: heh
<nemo> mzz: well, network sound is fun. true, not very useful for 99% of people
<len> It's my mythbuntu machine that has the broken sound.  It uses xfce, and I'm not sure if it's even using pulseaudio, but I'll check.
<Alexxxxxxx> why would all swedish repos be so late?
<mzz> nemo: pulse is also supposed to do clever things with volume control, and its handling of multiple soundcards is useful for some laptop users.
<Alexxxxxxx> Theyve got a lot of bandwidth
<bucky> Alexxxxxxx, try Hungary? they have all the smart people and all the fast servers
<Alexxxxxxx> they also have hot porn stars while we`re atit
<Alexxxxxxx> smartness references are mixed
<bucky> lol
<nemo> mzz: heh. the clever things it has done with volume control is, on one machine, mute it every single time I log in, and on the other, periodically lose track of device, and use some random channel for volume control
<Omar87> I must declare that I'm extremely impressed by the amazing booting speed Ubuntu Karmic has to offer!
<nemo> mzz: I have some comments in some bugs that are still not resolved
 * nemo pokes around
<Omar87> Dear Ubuntu developers, I would like to shake hands with you all and express my pride to be part of your community.
<Omar87> You've all done a great job!
<nemo> hm. do any devs hang out in here? :)
<nemo> one or two I guess
<nemo> and some drivers?
 * mzz wonders how this ubuntuone thing is supposed to work
<Alexxxxxxx> whats the point of a late update anyways? or is that "day late" approximate, so they just check the server every other day?
<edgy> Hi, when I boot amarok request to open kwallet and asks me for the password, why??
 * NoelJB is looking for anyone trying to do connection sharing with karmic.
<nemo> mzz: network backup?
<nemo> dunno. doesn't seem that interesting to me
<mzz> nemo: well, I found a "connect" button in nautilus for it, but it's not actually doing anything, afaict.
<nemo> mzz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/400682/comments/57
<nemo> mzz: my system has basically been doing tricks like this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400682 in linux "[Karmic stac9227 regression] No sound after upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic" [Medium,In progress]
<nemo> if I do a forced alsa reload, I sometimes get a totally different configuration, that works for a while
<nemo> but overall not very usable
<edgy> nemo: did you try the latest version?
<nemo> mzz: contemplating moving my SB32 from my server to this machine, but the pulseaudio page says they have problems even with that
<nemo> edgy: my karmic is fully up to date if that's what you mean
<edgy> nemo: no, alsa in karmic is old, update it
<nemo> edgy: stability has slightly improved, random control of channels is still there, as well as stutters, pops and freezes
<nemo> edgy: you're kidding :-/
<mzz> nemo: on a different distro I had pulse raise volume to 100% on startup consistently, which was rather annoying
<mzz> so I do know what you mean
<NoelJB> edgy, from where?  I don't see anything newer in the audio dev ppa
<nemo> edgy: see. this is why pulseaudio shouldn'tve been added, reminds me of state of sound 10 years ago
<nemo> edgy: constantly chasing the friggen' bleeding edge
<edgy> nemo: no not kidding alsa is improving very fast and they fixed many many things in the  latest snapshot
<nemo> once it was stabilised...
<NoelJB> edgy, which, of course, is all about pulseaudio
<nemo> then switch
<Omar87> nemo, lol! It turned out the problem wasn't with Pulseaudio, all I had is to play around a little with alsamixer. :)
<nemo> well. alsa has improved, but I assure you my system worked for years before pulse was thrown into the mix
<mzz> *alsa* is unstable now? I haven't had any problems with alsa volume control (although I'm not using the device on that bug)
<nemo> Omar87: well. that solved it for me too, but the channels pulse is choosing are nonsensical
<nemo> Omar87: see my rather muddled comments in bug report above
<nemo> mzz: isn't just this one device, I'm focused on this 'cause it is my device, but the problems are many and varied
<nemo> mzz: as I was saying here last week, I specifically added to hedgewars 0.9.10/0.9.11 the non-initialisation of SDL (and now openal) if music/sound are unchecked in options (this used to not be the case) *specifically* for ubuntu users using pulseaudio
<nemo> mzz: otherwise they would get 100% CPU usage, lockups, game crashes.
<tj83> nemo, described to me at atlanta linux fest but canonical ubuntu sound guy, they are taking the hardware support of alsa and porting the configuration flexibility of pulse audio with it to keep up with the development of other newer packages, Skype being the big interest right now, simply cause the alsa project didnt want to do things the way canonical would like then, nor other distributions as well. so alsa has dropped the ball it seems w
<tj83> hile they are still the ones to support the hardware.
<nemo> mzz: at least if they didn't use sound, the game functioned
<nemo> tj83: I have sympathy, enormous sympathy, for that side of things.  not to mention buggy HW
<nemo> tj83: but still, should stick with whichever solution offers best stability and user experience
<nemo> and merge in pulse once that is solved
<aliendude5300> OMG Karmic's login screen settings are WAAAY over simplified :/
<Trewas> pulseaudio works on top of alsa (and below, and a bit on the side too), so it's not like there is choice between alsa and pulseaudio, as with pulseaudio you get both
<edgy> nemo: for alsa it's better to try this ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tiwai/snapshot/alsa-driver-snapshot.tar.gz
<edgy> but if it's a pulseaudio problem I don't know
<tj83> right right now nemo that puts us in "between a rock and a hard place" for all the linux community. alsa the ole rock and pulse the hard place getting softer by day
<aliendude5300> Almost NO settings at all compared to Jaunty
<nemo> tj83: oh. another one I don't think I agree with. the choice to stick with wodim
<nemo> I think schilly's stuff is considerably more reliable/maintained
<aliendude5300> We need to revert this. It seems like a huge step in the wrong direction
<nemo> aliendude5300: well "we" aren't the drivers :)
<mzz> aliendude5300: the screen itself is improved though (specifically I really like having a keyboard layout switcher there)
<nemo> tj83: I know schilly's rant is quite one-sided, but it sums up pretty well the situation none-the-less
<tj83> aliendude5300, well, the development is just getting started, its a new direction, not really necessarily the wrong one. change takes time and sometimes is hard.
<nemo> and fact is, removing wodim has improved burning on several systems for me
<nemo> tj83: sure. all that is true. it just shouldn't be the default.
<nemo> is like they are using us all as alpha testers
<mzz> why not? what broke?
<tj83> I'm just looking forward to letting karmic be lesson learned in all directions and then put what we learn into Lucid Lynx 10.04 LTS what matters most.
<tj83> face it all the .10's have been a little on the rocky side.
<mzz> oh, pulse still?
<tj83> nemo we are all testers
<nemo> tj83: even people on hardy/jaunty?
<nemo> tj83: still. this is a bit *too* rocky
<aliendude5300> tj83: Look at Jaunty's Login Windows settings. Notice all the options that let you change almost anything. Now look at Karmic's Login Screen settings. Notice that there are literally only 3 settings. Notice how much Karmic's implementation sucks.
<tj83> in preps for the LTS sure, they will always try to lean from the past. its the only way to move forward.
<nemo> mzz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrkit/+bug/149076/comments/58
<mzz> aliendude5300: recommend you file bugs (if there aren't any yet) on the specific options you're missing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 149076 in cdrkit "I can't write a cd" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nemo> mzz: me again :)
<Alexxxxxxx> kthxbye
<aliendude5300> mzz: I'm missing all the options except for automatic login.
<nemo> mzz: but, yeah. ditching wodim has been a consistently reliable solution for me :-p
<nemo> mzz: http://cdrecord.berlios.de/private/linux-dist.html - Schilly's rant
<mzz> aliendude5300: and you actually messed around with *all* the options in the previous login screen settings dialog? :)
<nemo> er. Schily
<mzz> nemo: I probably read that one already
<tj83> aliendude5300, go back to jaunty or hardy or horay or whatever pleases you. the masses still want the new new and look forward to what is to come.
<aliendude5300> mzz: Just about.
<aliendude5300> Even the option to hide users from the login screen
<eross> if i were to upgrade to karmic beta, is it usually best to reinstall when the release comes out, or is it just an upgrade?
<crdlb> you know, ubuntu couldn't keep using gdm 2.20 forever
<aliendude5300> and the ability to change the look
<mzz> aliendude5300: ok, so file bugs (unless they already exist) for pieces of functionality you need back
<nemo> mzz: BTW, I run into you all over the place these days :)
<scyx> question: is the moblin remix actually a full ubuntu install or is it slimmed down? can i switch between the default desktop and the moblin ui?
<nemo> I wonder if you're on gimpnet too
<Omar87> We shall wait and see how the bloated Vista 7 will compete against that. :)
<aliendude5300> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2446/3903346203_c96a2a59a8_o.png This is a picture of Jaunty's settings. http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3515/3904127090_7a7c8e8a96_o.png This is a picture of Karmic's settings. Do I seriously have to explain why it's a bad idea to remove all these settings that could be useful to someone?
<mzz> nemo: nah, just these two networks, but in many more channels than you're seeing me in (this is window 49)
<nemo> yeep
<nemo> mzz: I try to keep under 19 so I don't have to bother to learn switching beyond that point in irssi
<eross> aliendude5300 - it's still beta..?
<nemo> BTW, I filed a comment very recently in quite possibly the completely wrong bug...
<nemo> I was wondering if anyone else here is experiencing same behaviour
<aliendude5300> eross: It will be released in 24 days. The dev team isn't gonna pull a well polished Login Screen manager out of their *** 10 days before Karmic comes out :/
<eross> when linus said bloated I think he meant vs previous distros, wasn't comparing it to other OS's. Plus the bloat doesn't mean it will drag it down, like other OS bloat.
 * nemo pokes around for comment
<mzz> aliendude5300: just comparing the number of controls in the dialogs is not interesting. Again, which of these settings did you actually mess with? I doubt that many people actually use the remote login settings, for example. And I suspect a few things from the previous gdmsetup are now just always available, like accessibility.
<aliendude5300> Ability to use themes, ability to remove users from the face browser screen, ability to choose between the login where you typed the user name and had no pictures or the face browser.
<aliendude5300> That's all that really matters right now.
<mzz> aliendude5300: (I agree that the current dialog is missing a few things, I was looking for the "disable sound on login screen display" option myself earlier. But just filing a single bug "put back previous login screen settings" isn't helpful)
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/213099/comments/9
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213099 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver freezes and does not bring up the password prompt if mouse/keyboard activity" [Low,Incomplete]
<nemo> ^^^ - anyone else getting behaviour like this?
<nemo> it is moderately annoying
<mzz> nemo: I tentatively blame fglrx
<Veinor> My ar9285 keeps dropping connection for a few seconds; my active SSH session doesn't respond to anything, but then a few seconds later every keystroke I press all gets processed.
<aliendude5300> I might've tried to develop a better login screen setting window myself, but I know nothing about how gdm works :/
<funkyHat> mzz: yeah, dmesg stuff is all there
<Veinor> It's not enough to render it unusable, but it's really annoying.
<mzz> nemo: works for me using the glmatrix screensaver and unichrome video driver
<nemo> mzz: wouldn't surprise me. unfortunately w/o fglrx I get no eye candy at all :-/
<nemo> yeah, glmatrix definitely not WFM
<mzz> nemo: that is: the screensaver disappears and a password dialog appears if I wiggle the mouse.
<crdlb> aliendude5300: it looks like the new gdm does not even have graphical themes
<mzz> (it's not running behind the login dialog, it just goes away completely)
<nemo> mzz: however, I think I'm seeing reports of same behaviour w/ other graphics cards
<mzz> nemo: oh, and I'm not running compiz. That may be relevant.
<nemo> ah.
<nemo> hmmm
 * nemo tries disabling compiz
<aliendude5300> Can someone atleast tell me how to remove a user from the gdm login screen by modifying config files?
<mzz> Veinor: that's ath9k, right? Argh, that bug's still there?
<Veinor> Yeah, ath9k.
<zedkappa> O_o i thought it would be quiet in here :P
<Veinor> It's not a regression, then? D:
<Veinor> ffff
<nemo> mzz: nope. that didn't help
<Veinor> any way to alleviate symptoms?
<mzz> Veinor: it is a regression somewhere around 2.6.31ish in the kernel, if it's what I think it is. Sec.
<Veinor> Oh, cool
<Veinor> Going to reinstall Jaunty then and use that until it gets fixed.
 * aliendude5300 is going to assume the file he is looking for is etc/gdm/gdm.conf and start playing with that.
<aliendude5300> ehh... its a blank file?
<vigo> I think NM was fixed today,
<mzz> Veinor: see https://lists.ath9k.org/pipermail/ath9k-devel/2009-August/002277.html and similar posts from that same list, and consider giving backport-modules (if I recall the name correctly) a spin
<Veinor> I'll try that.
<Veinor> before killing Karmic and going back to Jaunty.
<aliendude5300> ahh... /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<zedkappa> ^^ hey i am not an avid ubuntu user, i'm actually just started. is it normal for all of the software in the software center to be incompatible?
<aliendude5300> what is the GDM in Karmic?
<zedkappa> *bad grammar
<aliendude5300> 2.28?
<mzz> zedkappa: define "be incompatible"
<mzz> aliendude5300: apt-cache policy gdm will tell
<aliendude5300> ah...
<vigo> zedkappa: Did or have you read the Before you install Karmic and other stuff?
<aliendude5300> Does anyone know what Scripting language is used to make the Login Screen preferences dialog box?
<aliendude5300> I know Java and C++ I might be able to help make a new one that doesn't suck so much :/
<mzz> aliendude5300: trick question! gdmsetup is in c
<zedkappa> ya. i guess what my real question is, can you install software from jaunty in karmic?
<NoelJB> anyone else using emacs here?
<mzz> aliendude5300: (which is usually not referred to as a scripting language)
<mzz> NoelJB: yes
<vigo> zedkappa: for the most part, yes.
<mzz> zedkappa: generally not a good idea
<NoelJB> mzz, did you let the system upgrade you to emacs23?
<aliendude5300> hmm
<mzz> zedkappa: afaik, at least.
<mzz> NoelJB: I ran an "sudo apt-get install emacs23" earlier
<mzz> NoelJB: (and then purged emacs-snapshot, which I'd installed earlier)
<vigo> zedkappa: Like Package that does Office is still the same name, but it is based on a different kernel.
<aliendude5300> do you know what the old login window manager settings package was called?
<NoelJB> mzz, if you run emacs, does it appear in a separate window?  I'm seeing it run only in the original xterm
<crdlb> aliendude5300: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=557553
<ubottu> Gnome bug 557553 in general "choose which users are visable" [Enhancement,Assigned]
<mzz> NoelJB: I never installed the "emacs" virtual package, if that's what you mean
<mzz> NoelJB: it runs graphically.
<crdlb> aliendude5300: you can't fix that one with a configuration dialog
<NoelJB> mzz, damn ... so why isn't it here?
<mzz> aliendude5300: part of the old gdm package
<NoelJB> mzz, what packages do you have installed?
<mzz> NoelJB: emacs23 and deps. Not emacs23-lucid or emacs23-nox.
<zedkappa> mzz,vigo: ok, 1 sec, im going to check something out
<NoelJB> mzz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/287279/
<mzz> NoelJB: /usr/bin/emacs should be asymlink to /etc/alternatives/emacs which is a symlink to /usr/bin/emacs-x here. What's that for you?
<NoelJB> so if I REMOVE emacs23-nox it might work?  I ought to be able to have both.
<NoelJB> was just about to check
<aliendude5300> crdlb: I bet you could easily do it. Here's one solution: Have a tab called users. List all the users, their displac pic, and their full name in a neatly designed list, and to the left of each have a checkmark to determine if they are displayed. That work?
<vigo> NoelJB: I have both emacs working, Client and Gnome
<NoelJB> mzz, that would be the bug.  they have it pointing to nox
<crdlb> aliendude5300: read the bug; it's not implemented in gdm itself
<NoelJB> something in the update b0rked it.
<aliendude5300> crdlb: really? why not?
<mzz> NoelJB: some poking with update-alternatives may help
<crdlb> aliendude5300: how would I know? :)
<funkyHat> NoelJB: why do you want emacs23 and emacs23-nox?
<funkyHat> emacs32 has everything that -nox has
<mzz> NoelJB: also, you could just remove emacs23-nox and use emacs -nw instead
<vigo> 22
<Veinor> mzz: I tried downloading the latest compat-wireless by the wya
<Veinor> didn't help.
<Veinor> well, it didn't entirely fix the problem
<mzz> Veinor: you might need to reboot (or be pretty thorough in unloadind and reloading modules)?
<mzz> s/?//
<Veinor> yeah, I did reboot
<NoelJB> ah, the upgrade from emacs22 didn't bother to INSTALL emacs23, just emacs23-nox!  that should fix it.
<Veinor> I'm going to boot into windows and get a baseline for connectivity in my dorm
<vigo> funkyHat: That was not a correction, it was a clarification. so please do not throw marshmallows at me.
<Veinor> then play around in karmic
<NoelJB> fixed
<NoelJB> except for the insanely huge font size
<mzz> NoelJB: weird, I wonder if you upgraded at exactly the wrong time
<aliendude5300> can someone point me to the gdm svn/git repository?
<Veinor> if it doesn't work I can always replace the wireless card.
<mzz> aliendude5300: probably see http://git.gnome.org/
<NoelJB> mzz, perhaps
<mzz> aliendude5300: but make sure you read the bug crdlb linked you to and the bug mentioned on the bottom of that bug first
<mzz> am I the only one slightly bothered by "Ubuntu Software Center" being the longest string in the Applications menu, making that menu wider?
<funkyHat> It hasn't appeared in my applications menu, for some reason
<Slant> Anyone experiencing painful video lagginess in Karmic under Intel chipsets?
<Slant> Not a fresh install, upgraded from Jaunty.
<funkyHat> I still have "Add/Remove Applications"
<bucky> Slant, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<Slant> bucky, Thanks.
<aliendude5300> ahh... I see. The users to be excluded are specified in lines 79-100 of http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gdm/tree/gui/simple-greeter/gdm-user-manager.c
<Slant> bucky, Hmm. I'm under 2.6.31. So, KMS should be on by default.
<Slant> How can I check the status?
<aliendude5300> Hmm... the users to be excluded need to be imported from a configuration file or something and then parsed into the proper format...
<guntbert> mzz: true, but for a bug its a bit too small an issue, isn't it?
<mzz> Slant: /var/log/Xorg.0.log should mention it
<mzz> guntbert: yeah. I wish I could conveniently demote it to a submenu though.
<bucky> Slant, try c. from the command line to see if it makes a difference
<Slant> bucky, I suspect "(EE) intel(0): Failed to initialize kernel memory manager" mean it isn't enabled...
<bucky> Slant, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<NoelJB> mzz, perhaps :-)
<mzz> Slant: pastebin your Xorg.0.log and possibly your dmesg?
<bucky> Slant, sudo rmmod i915
<bucky> Slant sudo modprobe i915 modeset=1
<mzz> Slant: oh, nvm, sounds like bucky knows what this is (I don't, I'd have to debug)
<bucky> Slant sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<NoelJB> mzz, would you prefer it just called Software Center?
<Veinor> mzz: ok, I'm going to try backports-modules-karmic
<mzz> NoelJB: that'd be shorter, so yeah :)
<NoelJB> We would already know that it is Ubuntu
<NoelJB> mzz, feel free to file a bug report.
<bucky> Slant if it makes a difference add it permanently like the doc says ^^
<guntbert> mzz: edit the menu entry yourself :)
<mzz> guntbert: I refuse to edit package manager-managed files that aren't config files (outside of /etc)
<Slant> bucky, no difference.
<guntbert> mzz: nay - right click on applications - edit menu - select the offending line - properties - shorten the name
<Slant> Is there a way to check the UXA vs. EXA acceleration status? Or even general acceleration status?
<bucky> Slant, are you logged on here from the same  box?
<Slant> bucky, no. Different box.
<Slant> bucky, anyway, according to that wiki page it's already enabled from the kernel version.
<bucky> Slant  video lagginess with the flash plugin ?
<Slant> bucky, no. Overall video lagginess.
<bucky> Slant, that's not what the page says
<Veinor> mzz: bleh, I think it's still there :/
<Veinor> although this might be compat-wireless
<mzz> guntbert: oh hey, another thing I didn't know actually worked these days
<Slant> bucky, video is laggy. Flashing on screen. netbook-launcher pegs to 100% CPU usage. Screen painting is horrendously slow.
<bucky> Slant, oh this is a netbook?
<vigo> guntbert: Isn't that stuff in Main Menu or Keyboard Shortcuts or Keyboard?
<mzz> huh, isn't that envelope indicator on the panel supposed to tell me about new mail?
<mzz> vigo: what stuff?
<DopeGhoti> mzz: or other things that may need your attention.  Instant messages are the only example I can think of.
<guntbert> mzz: and since karmic its in system/prefrences/main menu too ...
<vigo> mzz: There was a mention of Right Click choose this or that.
<mzz> DopeGhoti: no, I mean it is *not* telling me about new mail (I can start evolution through it, which then does see new mail)
<Slant> bucky, yes.
<sven-tek910> Hi all. My 9.10 questions: How can i configure the gdm theme? gdmsetup is now reduced to automatic login only? Where is that nice configure dialog gone?
<mzz> do I have a pref switched backwards or is that not supposed to work?
<mzz> vigo: I knew how to get to the menu editor, I just didn't know that let me edit the name instead of just letting me turn the entry off
<bucky> Slant, have you done an sudo apt-get udate && sudo apt-get upgrade lately?
<DopeGhoti> mzz: On my system, if (for example) Evolution has focus, it does not get such indications, but if I'm doing something else or AFK, it will indicate how many emails have arrived.
<vigo> mzz: Okee dokee, just trying to help as it is now.
<DopeGhoti> mzz: but evolution must be running :)
<Veinor> hm, backports seems to not work at all!
<Slant> bucky, last night.
<Slant> bucky, I guess I can right now.
<bucky> hmm.. no idea
<mzz> DopeGhoti: Bah. I wonder if it's not looking at non-inbox folders, even though evo itself is.
<sven-tek910> bye
<Veinor> mzz: so should I get the ath9k source and apply the patch that you linked a while ago?
<mzz> Veinor: I don't know if it helps. I don't have access to the problematic hardware currently.
<vigo> mzz: This forum page covers most all that Main Menu can do, is really a nifty widget: http://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=main+menu
<PMT> World, I'm in Karmic, and I want to get rid of the list of users with an "Other" prompt and instead just have the username/password prompts of old. I don't know where I can change this, though, and searching isn't help.
<Veinor> blah :(
<bucky> PMT, you mean at the log in screen?
<PMT> bucky: I do indeed.
<bucky> pmt you could always upgrade to Hardy
<guntbert> bucky: what did you say? upgrade to hardy?
<bucky> yup.. that's what i do when i can't stand new features
<guntbert> bucky: understood - now :-)
 * bucky loves the new ugly poop brown default gdm that he got in the last update
<bucky> some people resist change...
<Veinor> "error: invalid environment block"
<Veinor> don't feel like fixing whatever the hell that is. Guess I get to do regression testing anyway :D
<Veinor> fdisk format reinstall, doo dah, doo dah
<bucky> 439784
<scyx> does anyone know if the moblin remix actually is a full ubuntu install or if it's slimmed down? can i switch between the default desktop and the moblin ui?
<bucky> Bug 439784
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439784 in grub2 "invalid: environment block" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439784
<PMT> bucky: your trolling is amusing, but unhelpful. :)
<Veinor> bucky: I was planning on installing Jaunty anyway
<jbuncher> gribouille : I use 9.10 and 8.04 on both of my machines, you just need separate partitions set up.  I use separate home folders though, so the different settings between different app versions don't conflict.
<Veinor> to do some regression testing.
<MaximLevitsky> Is there a way to opt out of launchpad redirecting to ubuntu wiki page when reporting bugs?
<bucky> PMT, you can change it somewhat in System=>Administration=>Login Screen  but that's about it
<MaximLevitsky> without a url edit that is
<jbuncher> MaximLevitsky : To my great annoyance, it doesn't seem like it.
<bucky> PMT if that's not good enough.. backport your own package from an earlier version of gdm
<MaximLevitsky> Yestraday I had to fight with fscked filesystem, and on top of that, that redirection
<MaximLevitsky> I thought that firefox is broken....
<DopeGhoti> MaximLevitsky: if it was just fscked, why would you have to fight with it? ;)
<jbuncher> MaximLevitsky : Yeah, I know, that redirect (esp if you're not expecting it) is the *last* thing you want to see when reporting a bug when you're not sure what the package is.
<MaximLevitsky> DopeGhoti: never lost the dpkg database?
<NoelJB> mzz, I don't think it was when I did the upgrade.  I recently upgraded Karmic VM has the same emacs23 problem.
<mzz> NoelJB: well, I didn't upgrade, so I can't really help.
<NoelJB> :-)
<vigo> NoelJB: Emacs 22 x11 works fine, or at least launches.
<mzz> are there supposed to be more options below the second separator in indicator-applet-session (the one on the right of the top panel by default)?
<NoelJB> and apparentl they have the X and NOX packages conflicting now.
<MaximLevitsky> What is the best way to annoy maintainers?
<Amaranth> mzz: upgrade and log out
<BluesKaj> mzz , add taskbars
<MaximLevitsky> I mean I have libmms
<aliendude5300> Yo... I think the passwd -a command is broken in Karmic. Can someone verify? I am running the command as root by the way.
<MaximLevitsky> I fixed there few bugs
<phako> since when is the modification of the apt database so slow?
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: Why would you want to annoy us?
<MaximLevitsky> But it isn't maintained for a lot of time
<NoelJB> MaximLevitsky, easy.  stop reporting bugs.
<NoelJB> (by which I mean, if you stop reporting them, that would be annoying)
<MaximLevitsky> Because I want to watch mms stream, and libmms just fails all the time
<mzz> Amaranth: no upgrades, and I just rebooted, which fixed one of the separators but not the second one
<MaximLevitsky> I tried to contact the maintainer, but no reply
<Amaranth> mzz: weird, I don't have any at the bottom
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: Oh, upstream maintainer for libmms
<mzz> Amaranth: what's the package and version I need to be on?
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: Fork it
<jbuncher> Are there any motu devs in here that would be interested (or at least willing) to make libstdc++5 available in Karmic?  Some proprietary programs still depend on it, and will make upgrading to Karmic impossible for some.
<sroecker> hi guys, can you open pictures with nautilus? i can't and there are no previews
<aliendude5300> jbuncher: what's a MOTU dev?
<Amaranth> mzz: I have 0.1.6-0ubuntu1
<NoelJB> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<mzz> Amaranth: of what? I'm on indicator-applet-session-0.2.0-0ubuntu1
<Amaranth> The MOTU report to Council Greyskull
<aliendude5300> ehh... I don't even know how to make a deb package :/
<Amaranth> mzz: indicator-session
<Amaranth> mzz: so they broke it again between my version and yours
<mzz> Amaranth: ahh, too many packages. indicator-session is 0.1.6-0ubuntu1
<jbuncher> aliendude5300 : master of the universe, I figured there's no shot at getting libstdc++5 officially supported in main, so I'm hoping there's a a kind universe dev who will take pity on some of us users.
<MaximLevitsky> Amaranth, in fact maybe that what I will do
<Amaranth> mzz: my indicator-applet-session is 0.2.0-0ubuntu1 too
<mzz> Amaranth: (indicator-applet, indicator-applet-session and indicator-session are all different packages)
<Amaranth> mzz: Perhaps you have multiple users and I don't?
<sroecker> jbuncher, you cold take the old package and upload it to a ppa
<mzz> (no indicator-session-applet yet though!)
<mzz> Amaranth: nope, just me.
<MaximLevitsky> However, all I need is to accept there two patches
<aliendude5300> wait.. masters of the universe? That crappy old movie? Is that an intentional play on words?
<mzz> Amaranth: thanks for checking, I'll debug.
<Veinor> mzz: do you know if there's any way I can use the old version (which seems to work without that bug) with Karmic?
<Veinor> like, use the old version of whatever module
<Amaranth> aliendude5300: it's a cartoon :)
<aliendude5300> same thing :/
<Veinor> because testing on a 1008HA that I happen to have isn't dropping connection at all.
<BluesKaj> aliendude5300, I think it just worked out like a play on words universe/multiverse are repos
<mzz> Veinor: I don't know what you'd have to downgrade. I suspect it'd be pretty hairy to do it without running an older (2.6.30 or so) kernel, and I don't know how many side effects that would have.
<Veinor> yeah, that's probably true :/
<Veinor> thanks for the help anyway
<Amaranth> aliendude5300: Everyone ignores the movie
<Veinor> at least now I know how to fix it as a last resort
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: Nah, pretty sure it was intentional considering Council Greyskull :)
<aliendude5300> Anyways, could someone here test if passwd -a is broken or if it is just on my machine?
<mzz> aliendude5300: gives me the usage screen
<jbuncher> sroecker :  ....tempting, though I've never done anything like that before.  Is that fairly easy to set up (>1 hour at cli with instructions?).
<Amaranth>        -a, --all
<Amaranth>            This option can be used only with -S and causes show status for all
<Amaranth>            users.
<BluesKaj> lucky coincidence maybe Amaranth ...not all are scifi movie / gamer fans
<mzz> aliendude5300: works if I add -S :)
<BluesKaj> i hope :)
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: These guys are :)
<NoelJB> MaximLevitsky, you might want to use the quilt patch system.  that's how we handle patches in other ubuntu packages.
<mzz> aliendude5300: might be nice if the documentation mentioned that or it implied -S though.
<BluesKaj> Amaranth, shudda figgered :)
<sroecker> jbuncher, the hardest thing is to sign the ubuntu code of conduct ;) instructions are very good
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: I'm former and hopefully soon to again be MOTU :)
<BluesKaj> bbl
<MaximLevitsky> NoelJB: that doesn't matter. I need to have a patch accepted upstream
<aliendude5300> mzz: it should imply -S by default. It shouldn't be needed.
<MaximLevitsky> NoelJB: but upstream doesn't responds
<jbuncher> sroecker : ah, the step I've been avoiding because I don't use a pgp key often and don't want to misplace it
<Amaranth> aliendude5300: Blame the dude that invented it 20 years ago or whatever :P
<vigo> aliendude5300: What did you want tested?
<mzz> jbuncher: misplacing a gpg key requires effort
<aliendude5300> vigo: passwd -a
<Amaranth> aliendude5300: Probably never going to be changed at this point
<mzz> Amaranth: why not? I can't imagine anything actually relying on passwd -a not working
<Amaranth> mzz: You'd be surprised
<jbuncher> mzz : I have a knack for breaking my systems and finding very obscure bugs, this probably includes losing gpg keys.
<NoelJB> MaximLevitsky, use your descretion
<Amaranth> You can go ahead and file the bug upstream though
<mzz> jbuncher: oh, *losing* a gpg key is easy
<aliendude5300> Amaranth: I can change it MYSELF... probably takes less than 15 minutes unless passwd is written in assembler. ;)
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: Try to get the patches into Debian and/or Ubuntu
<vigo> aliendude5300: I get no valid response using that.
 * mzz wonders what's up with this mail-indicator-applet
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: There are a few packages that lack their original upstream and get maintained in Debian while other distros just pull changes from them now
<aliendude5300> passwd -a should list the password status on all accounts.
<aliendude5300> but it only works with passwd -S -a
<vigo> Ahhh
<MaximLevitsky> Amaranth: I try, but problem is that upstream is ubuntu
<DopeGhoti> (or -Sa, or -aS)
<aliendude5300> I could easily fix this if it's written in C/C++ or Java ;)
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: This is an Ubuntu-native package?
<MaximLevitsky> https://launchpad.net/libmms
<MaximLevitsky> Amaranth: almost
<aliendude5300> Only one problem -- where's the source code for passwd?!?
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: err, no, that just means the developers use launchpad
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: ah, soren though
<MaximLevitsky> Amaranth: exactly
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: bug 439764 is scary :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439764 in libmms "A buffer overflow if url is too long" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439764
<aliendude5300> would passwd be provided by base-passwd?
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: add an also affects for the distro package
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: perhaps mark that one as a security vulnerability
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: should get some eyes
<sroecker> jbuncher, google ppaquickstart, the source package for libstdc++5 is gcc3. apt-get source gcc-3.3 and try to build it, but I dunno how hard it is to build gcc
<MaximLevitsky> Amaranth, this bug is what I really hate: https://bugs.launchpad.net/libmms/+bug/238984
<Amaranth> sroecker: the source is gone too :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238984 in libmms "libmms handling of many URLS is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DopeGhoti> aliendude5300: I think it's in the passwd package
<sroecker> lol, didnt think about that
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: mark them against ubuntu too
<MaximLevitsky> I had closed there a dosen of duplicated
<mzz> sroecker: takes a while, but should be doable apart from that
<MaximLevitsky> Amaranth: did that of course
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: apparently not the right way
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: should have clicked on "Also affects distribution"
<mzz> sroecker: (it takes a while because at least on gentoo building libstdc++.so.5 involves building g++ to build it with)
<MaximLevitsky> Amaranth: I did that
<jbuncher> sroecker, I was just going to ask for all of that, thanks!  I assume I should try building it on Karmic?  Also curious as to how "building" of a gcc package actually works, isn't gcc used to build other packages?
<aliendude5300> DopeGhoti: I can't locate a 'passwd' package.
<sroecker> mzz, ah yes, that was the part I was worrying about
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: They aren't showing up
<MaximLevitsky> Amaranth: ah, about buffer overflow, that I will correct
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: it should have made one bug number show for both upstream and the distro
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: the other one you linked isn't reported in ubuntu either
<mzz> jbuncher: it involves building gcc using any c compiler (including a newer gcc), then using that gcc to build gcc, then using that new gcc to build g++, then using that g++ to build libstdc++.so.5, iirc. But the build system should just figure all that out.
<DopeGhoti> aliendude5300: I see it on my karmic server- apt-cache show passwd
<MaximLevitsky> Amaranth:
<MaximLevitsky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmms/+bug/439764
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439764 in libmms "A buffer overflow if url is too long" [Undecided,New]
<jbuncher> mzz, Yikes, thank god for the build system then.
<mzz> jbuncher: (and it might not build gcc twice, I'm not sure)
<FFEMTcJ> my mouse is slowing to a crawl!! :-(
<mzz> jbuncher: (it definitely builds gcc twice if you're actually building a gcc you want to install, but it might not here)
<MaximLevitsky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/libmms/+bug/238984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238984 in libmms "libmms handling of many URLS is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<aliendude5300> ahh... you would be right although the source code can't be downloaded using apt-get source. You have to go to http://pkg-shadow.alioth.debian.org/features.php
<MaximLevitsky> Amaranth: now both bugs state that they do affect ubuntu, right?
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: marked as High and a security vulnerability
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: yep
<jbuncher> mzz sroecker :  Where should I apt-get the source from?  My sources.list is set up for karmic, which doesn't have that package.
<aliendude5300> Found it.
<sroecker> jbuncher, forgot to tell you: packages.ubuntu.com/gcc-3.3
<mzz> jbuncher: I don't know what the most convenient way is, but just grabbing it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ works (the .dsc, .orig.tar.gz and .diff.gz)
<sroecker> jbuncher, http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libstdc++5 then dget -x url-of-the-dsc.file
<sroecker> it loads alle the stuff then
<aliendude5300> checking out SVN right now
<lamalex> Does anyone know anything about OSS4 and why ubuntu (or more distros in general) haven't adopted it?
<aliendude5300> Too bad I don't have commit priveledges. Even if I fix this it probably wont get committed.
<DopeGhoti> lamalex: because they're too busy beating their fists against pulseaudio? :)
<jbuncher> mzz sroecker :  Ok, I'm going to try and get the pgp/ppa stuff set up, then I'll try to grab the package
<aliendude5300> OMFG The SVN checkout uses over 500MB for such simple functionality :/
<mzz> sroecker: ah, I didn't know that one yet
<mzz> aliendude5300: of?
<aliendude5300> Just the basic password management tool source code.
<mzz> odd.
<aliendude5300> See for yourself: svn checkout svn://svn.debian.org/pkg-shadow/ pkg-shadow
<aliendude5300> :/
<aliendude5300> I think the useless tags directory is the problem.
<yofel> jbuncher: I already compiled gcc-3.3 for karmic. If you want it grab it from my ppa https://edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/off-ppa/+packages
<aliendude5300> Whatever -- I figured out exactly how to fix it... but theres a comment in the source code that says the -a argument requires -S
<aliendude5300> from the source code: http://pastebay.com/59451
<PMT> bucky: that login configuration dialog doesn't allow me to force typing a user/pass
<mzz> aliendude5300: err, yeah, you're pulling a slightly excessive number of tags there
<PMT> It allows either picking a user or forcing auto-login
<aliendude5300> to fix that, all you have to do is use a block comment around the if (anyflag || !Sflg || (optind < argc)) statement.
<bucky> yup
<ryanakca> What happened to the 'loop' module? 'modprobe loop' no longer works, it complains of an unknown module.
<PMT> That's precisely useless to me, since I wanted to force people to type their username, as there are several hundred users, and I don't want people scrolling to find themself.
<aliendude5300> sigh... I guess it's intended functionality even if it's stupid :/
<sroecker> weird, nautilus tries to open all pictures with gedit
<mzz> aliendude5300: I'd keep the other checks and just remove the !Sflg one
<mzz> ryanakca: seems to be builtin. Why?
<jbuncher> yofel, sroecker, mzz :  Thanks, I'll try the package from yofel's ppa first.  That might be a bit less hassle.
<bucky> PMT, you could just disable gdm and log in at the console
<ryanakca> mzz: I'm trying to mount an encrypted cd ... I have cryptoloop and aes loaded... but when I pass '-o loop=/dev/loop0' to mount, it says it's going to use 'loop' instead of '/dev/loop0'
<sroecker> sure ;)
<bucky> ryanakca, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156789
<mzz> ryanakca: what's the actual problem?
<ryanakca> bucky: thanks
<PMT> bucky: not if I want a graphical login for users, I can't.
<mzz> ahh
<mzz> different loop module? that strikes me as weird
<aliendude5300> I'm going to go to the developer's IRC channel and ask someone to commit that for me.
<bucky> PMT, look thru apt-cache search gdm  maybe you can find something
<Trizicus> Where can I find the latest release notes on updates for ubuntu?
<mark___> Hi all.. i think i just did something silly.  After an update (already on Karmic) my gnome desktop has every icon blank with .desktop at the end (like before you give it permission to run) any idea what i get these files associated back with?
<yofel> Trizicus: you mean the list of changes done to the updated packages?
<Trizicus> each time i update i want release notes and or top level directory so i can look at that daily lol
<PMT> bucky: Find something to do...what? There are no plugins to do this that I see in there, I could run kdm or xdm instead, but that seems silly at best.
<ryanakca> mzz: http://pastebin.ca/1599719 is
<bucky> PMT, maybe edgy-gdm-themes would revert back to the old behavior
<bucky> pmt do you want to piss and moan about this to me or find a solution?
<yofel> Trizicus: there is something called apt-listchanges (don't know how it works though) and this ML: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/karmic-changes
<mzz> ryanakca: yeah, I see now. Not sure if loading the loop module from loop-aes-source is supposed to still work.
<PMT> bucky: I'd prefer the latter.
<sroecker> mark___, can you open any file on the desktop? i think nautilus is broken right now
<Trizicus> thanks
<sroecker> cant open any file in nautils, not only pictures
<jbuncher> sroecker, I didn't have that issue with nautilus right before I rebooted, and I was current as of ~4pm
<sroecker> jbuncher, me neither, just updated like an hour before
<ryanakca> mzz: I'll try installing it.
<jbuncher> sroecker : I guess I haven't booted back into karmic yet, but I don't remember nautilus updates.  I'll check in a bit (downloads are going really slowly today).
<mark___> sroecker: I cannot.  Thanks for the confirmation.  i will sit tight and wait for an update.  I installed eclipse and i thought i borked my setup :)
<jbuncher> sroecker, Incidentally, googling for ppaquickstart only seems to give links asking for the quick start guide to be updated.
<sroecker> lol
<mark___> sroecker: it happened after i did a kernel update
<sroecker> jbuncher, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA?action=show&redirect=PPAQuickStart
<jbuncher> sroecker, thanks
<sroecker> mark___, i am looking at /var/log/dpkg.log right now
<sroecker> I installed too much today, cant find the culprit
<sroecker> ah
<sroecker> maybe shared-mime-info
<mark___> srroecker: It happened after i did a kernel update
<mark___> sroecker: that sounds more likely :)
<mark___> sroecker: it only came to light after i rebooted, so i havent restarted on turned machine off in 3 days
<jbuncher> sroecker, just installed the shared-mime-info package, rebooting to see if that is the likely culprit
<funkyHat> After a recent update very large icons don't seem to be drawn properly in gnome, can anyone confirm this?
<funkyHat> i.e. they appear pixelised
<sroecker> jbuncher, ha, got him. installed an older version of shared-mime-info and restarted nautilus. everything works
<mark___> funkyhat: I don't have icons at all.. i just have blank looking fikes with the .desktop extension showing, like firefox.desktop
<jbuncher> sroecker, ok
<sroecker> mark___, jbuncher https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shared-mime-info/0.60-2/+build/962714/+files/shared-mime-info_0.60-2_i386.deb
<sroecker> this one works
<mark___> Thanks!!! very much
<mark___> going to restart x :)
<jbuncher> sroecker, thanks, I'll just wait for the fix in the repos
<mark___> That worked TY
<sroecker> jbuncher, If anyone knows abou it
<jbuncher> sroecker, I figure they'll know soon enough.  I can just get some actual work done in hardy while I wait :)
<sroecker> hehe
<jbuncher> yofel, I got the link to the debs (for libstdc++5) in your ppa, but I'm not clear on how to add that to my sources.list (specifically, what the link is).  Can you provide this?
<yofel> jbuncher: if you want to just install libstdc++5, klick on the arrow beside 'gcc-3.3' and download the .deb for your architecture. You don't need to add the whole ppa
<jbuncher> sroecker, Hilarious.  Even with the broken mime package installed, my mathematica notebooks still open correctly when clicked on in nautilus.
<jbuncher> yofel, ok, thanks.
<sroecker> jbuncher, that is strange. i filed a bug report for it. bug 444962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444962 in shared-mime-info "shared-mime-info-0.7-ubuntu1 update is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444962
<jbuncher> sroecker, Indeed, but Wolfram is diabolical and evil, so I just assume they're finding a way to not play by the mime rules.  That, or the standard mime package wouldn't touch the .nb extension for some reason.
<sroecker> jbuncher, ah, I see why you need libstdc++5. evil mathematica. I updated to v7.0 which works without that
<jbuncher> sroecker, yeah, though I'd like to not pirate the package, or pay wolfram another fee just because they decide to be so dependent on one library.
<outbri> I've got a question on tab complete. Did karmic change the way it works? When I try to cd into a directory with multiple names (John\ Doe), and there's another directory with the same first name (John B), tab complete won't complete any more than 'John'. Why?
<yofel> outbri: pressing tab twice should give you the different possibilities
<outbri> Nope, no matter how many times I press it it still only gives me my first option
<outbri> So to give a real world example, I have a 'music' directory, and then 'John Denver', 'John Reuben', and 'John Powell' in there. From my home directory, I type in mu, hit tab and get music. Then I hit J, nothing, again and I get a dozen choices. I type o and get John\. From there I get no more choices.
<villewitt> I just made a simple test outbri - and I agree...
<villewitt> it looks like a bug
<Twigathy> iirc, that was supposedly fixed a while back...
<Twigathy> but apparently not, because I just checked and mine misbehaves in the same way
<yofel> hm... maybe I just have some option in my bashrc that fixes that? (I have a lot in there...)
<Twigathy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/419509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419509 in bash-completion "no tab completion on path that contains a space" [Low,Fix released]
 * villewitt is thinks that ubottu gives very useful information...
 * yofel agrees with villewitt
<jetrii> I just upgraded to 9.10. Whenever I log on, gnome opens endless nautilus windows in the taskbar. I don't actually see the window, their taskbars just get smaller and smaller as more open. Has anyone experienced this?
<outbri> So the fix was released yesterday? Maybe I need to make sure I've got all the updates..
<villewitt> nice - monochrome icon for bluetooth... almost there now...
<commander_> can i upgrade from 8.04?
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-07
<yofel> commander_: Not really, you would have to upgrade 8.04->8.10->9.04->9.10, I think a fresh install would be better if you really want karmic
<MCROnline_> jetrii:  this has happened when one of my keys was stuck down (by my kids) i think it was the printscreen key in my case
<euxneks> installing ubuntu karmic koala on a virtualbox and there are links in the installer
<euxneks> this is after I select "Install Ubuntu" and do a clean install
<jetrii> MCROnline_: It only happens to gnome, KDE and XFCE boot up fine.
<euxneks> I click a link and it opens firefox but not until after a couple of times firefox complains at me
<MCROnline_> jetrii have you checked it isnt remembering a session that this happened in..?
<jetrii> Also, the applications seem to open and close very quickly. They close themselves before I can kill them, making the entire tree pretty hard to close
<jetrii> It's not
<JazzplayerL9> So last update my files all lost their associations and now everything opens with gedit or openoffice including pictures and PDFs, any fix?
<jetrii> Only way to get rid of it is to logout which sends a kill signal to all of them then cancel the logout as soon as the last Nautilus window is closed
<yofel> JazzplayerL9: see bug 444962
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/444962/+text)
<JazzplayerL9> Thanks
<yofel> o.=
<yofel> bug 444962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444962 in shared-mime-info "shared-mime-info-0.7-ubuntu1 update is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444962
<yofel> :)
<commander_> i figured tht thanks
<euxneks> oh wow
<euxneks> that's a fast boot
<test34> I like how when a modal windows is in use the one underneath becomes dark gray
<funkyHat> I appear to have lost some svg icons, or something *is confused*
<meff> hey all.. i cant pinpoint which pkg did it, but all a sudden all my icons are fuxord.. i cant pick them in launcher dialogs and other places they've disappeared
<meff> help would be great
<MCROnline_> known bug mate, read ubotto
<MCROnline_> Launchpad bug 444962 in shared-mime-info "shared-mime-info-0.7-ubuntu1 update is broken"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444962 in shared-mime-info "shared-mime-info-0.7-ubuntu1 update is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444962
<meff> ahh i figured it might've been that
<meff> thank you :)
<test34> I guess I will uncheck shared-mime-info then
<meff> is there a website or whatnot where broken packages are shown as discovered?
<MCROnline_> launchpad
<yofel> meff: the only page that keeps track of that is the bug tracker
 * meff nods
<meff> thanks
<cbmuser> hey, whats with the bootsplash? karmic is coming in three weeks and there is still nothing but text console.
<cbmuser> I have seen many people being confused about it
<DopeGhoti> cbmuser: odd; I have seen the xsplash working just fine
<meff> i dont get teh splash either.. on my Eee or PC
<meff> who knows :)
<cbmuser> xsplash is working
<cbmuser> but
<MCROnline_> me neither... but as long as the pc starts =)
<cbmuser> the time between grub and gdm is way too long to be just blank
<Martyn> Hmm .. I haven't tried the NBR
<Martyn> I should install it on my Lenovo S10 and see what happens
<cbmuser> I don't understand why they're not using kms
<Martyn> cbmuser : I haven't seen bootsplash (from grub) but I do see the xsplash
<cbmuser> I have seen the incoming artworks in the wiki
<Martyn> I know that my video card doesn't suppot 640x480 in VBE
<Martyn> but it does support 1024x600 easily
<cbmuser> my card even supports kms
<Martyn> I've had to tweak my settings in /etc/default/grub
<Martyn> cbmuser : Do you have a link to the page with the artwork?
<Martyn> I'd love to see it :)
<cbmuser> as far as I understand, the idea was to start gdm as soon as possible
<cbmuser> and then do all the splash artwork in X
<cbmuser> but gdm takes too long to start
<DopeGhoti> From what I read, it was about minimizing the number of screenmode changes
<Martyn> Yep
<Martyn> and it does do that
<MCROnline_> starting gdm a.s.a.p is best.
 * Martyn wants to see the bootsplash art!
<Martyn> -grin-
<cbmuser> Martyn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot
<DopeGhoti> Indeed, some of those mockups are beautiful
<SilentDis> hello, just installed beta Kubuntu 9.10, my alsa sound devices freaked out.  for example, they all list as 'default'.  i had them named, and working under everything (wine and the like) in 9.04.  i remember it was an alsactl command to fix this, but can't remember the exact paramaters to pass.  anyone seen anything similar?
<cbmuser> DopeGhoti: but there *is* kms
<cbmuser> why such homebrew stuff
<cbmuser> kms was conceived right for that
<cbmuser> look at Fedora with plymouth, they have awesome boot animations
<Martyn> I see...
<Martyn> Mr. Doob boot  interation 5 is what won out
<Martyn> I do see that splash :)
<Martyn> and I have to admit that the silent grub2 is .. odd but not offputting
<funkyHat> The idea is to get X up as soon as possible, so why not put the splash in the normal X, loading up another splash will just slow it down, apparently.
<cbmuser> but you don't need that if you use kms
<cbmuser> the kernel sets the proper mode directly after grub
<cbmuser> and there are no more modeswitches
<cbmuser> you can even fade in the gdm login pane over the text console
<xguru> what is gnome-shell?
<xguru> new feature?
<cbmuser> the new UI of gnome 3.0
<funkyHat> horribleness
<Martyn> cbmuser : On platforms where kms breaks though ( Some nVidia cards .. even some ATI cards! ) it breaks -hard-
<cbmuser> it is a replacement for metacity, to be more exact
<Martyn> with no graceful failure modes
<xguru> ah, ok
<DopeGhoti> cbmuser: indeed, what Martyn said.
<cbmuser> so? plymouth has a fallback if kms is not well-supported
<SilentDis> alright... another question.  I have a 64-bit chip in my box, would like to push to 64-bit linux with 9.10.  will i have any headaches with wine apps because of this?
<blackcoffeerider> hello
<cbmuser> SilentDis: no, not really
<nick125> shouldn't.
<nick125> I've been running 64-bit for a long time and I've never had WINE issues.
<cbmuser> the only apps which can cause pain are Skype and acroread, they're not native 64 bits
<cbmuser> even flash has managed the leap towards 64bits, even though it took them ages
<SilentDis> cbmuser:  thanks.  I'll just do a reinstall then, i've been holding off specifically because of that. :)
<cbmuser> my Debian box at work runs on 64 bit for over a year now, I think
<cbmuser> no problems whatsoever
<SilentDis> one final question then, since i'll just be reinstalling now, i have / and /home on different partitions, and would rather like to just keep /home unformatted for the time.  should i kill off anything in ~/ to make this easier?
<test34> cbmuser, my skype works fine in 64bit with 32bit libs except for the fact that I can't choose a different output for ringing and speakers with Skype 2.1 Beta (but I had the same problem with a 32 bit system)
<blackcoffeerider> hey guys
<cbmuser> test34: I know, my Skype runs well on amd64 as well
<cbmuser> there's just the issue with the avatar icons
<cbmuser> they don't show on 64bits unless you apply a hack
<ghendar> SilentDis, define "kill off"
<SilentDis> ghendar: any particular config files i should delete in ~/ before reinstalling.  for example, ~/.kde or the like
<cbmuser> SilentDis: just backup everything
<cbmuser> don't need to dump everything because of 32->64bits
<SilentDis> cbmuser: therein lies the problem, heh.  it's become... difficult to backup a 1TB drive that's mostly full.  and payday isn't for 2 weeks, so I can't go out and buy a 1TB drive lol
<ghendar> SilentDis, if you want to go back to the defaults
<ghendar> SilentDis, backups are always recommended
<cbmuser> SilentDis: you have gigabytes in your .-folders?
<SilentDis> cbmuser: i'm having all sorts of sound issues after going 9.04 to 9.10.  most of the mission critical stuff is backed up, but some movies and music aren't.
<test34> SilentDis, you could create a new user or rename your current one
<SilentDis> test34: that's a good idea, actually.  just name it backup and give myself proper access when i get over, and i can pull in any settings i absolutely need.  thanks :)
<blackcoffeerider> I'm having a problem with the framebuffer console, it is just black... - Nvidia 185 driver works with X11 - Kernel 2.6.31-11-generic x86_64 - GFX Card: GeForce 8600 GT 10de:0402
<cbmuser> SilentDis: "sound issue" is too generic
<SilentDis> cbmuser: i mentioned it earlier, no one responded.
<blackcoffeerider> running Karmic by the way
<test34> SilentDis, np, thats exactly what I do when I want to start clean;)
<SilentDis> cbmuser: besides, it is beta, might as well test out the installer too, and report back any problems i have :)
<SilentDis> cbmuser: the only things i really wanna save is ~/Music, ~/Video and ~/.wine (admitted WoW addict) *blush*
<SilentDis> before i do this... might as well be absolutely certain... quick way to check my processor chipset?  I'm 99% certain it's an AMD64, but i want to be sure i grab the right item :)
<legend2440> i just applied the latest updates for karmic and now all of my  file associations are messed up. for example   avi's open with gedit and html open with gedit.there was one update called  shared-mime-info that i think is the culprit. anyone else seen this problem?
<cbmuser> SilentDis: well, I am in the channel all the time but not at the keyboard ;)
<test34> How can I find out when was the latest change to gspca in the kernel?
<Martyn> okay, install of the beta on a lenovo S10-2 failed
<Martyn> at CD boot
<Martyn> sad
<Martyn> I'm going to download the alternate-install just in case
<iflema> try another cd....
<Martyn> I may switch to trying USB install
<yofel> legend2440: see bug 444962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444962 in shared-mime-info "shared-mime-info-0.7-ubuntu1 update is broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444962
<cbmuser> I just rebooted my karmic machine after a longer time to see if the bootsplash has changed over the recent updates
<SilentDis> take care, and thanks all.  pulling installer torrent now :)
<cbmuser> but it's still very ugly
<Martyn> but it -does- work
<cbmuser> if it's not going to change, people will definetely complain
<Martyn> and it looks like we'd expect
<cbmuser> it takes too long
<iflema> is the beta iso a live boot image or just for install????
<Martyn> live and install
<maco> iflema: both
<cbmuser> Martyn: why not put the shutdown splash between grub and gdm
<cbmuser> ?
<cbmuser> that one looks nice
<Martyn> that's an extra videomode change
<cbmuser> Martyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/443282
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443282 in linux "No xsplash, I get console boot messages instead (dup-of: 438335)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438335 in Ubuntu Karmic "Boot messages show before xsplash kicks in" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cbmuser> do you think that's a nice bootsplash?
<legend2440> yofel: thank you
<yofel> legend2440: np
<sheldon_85> hi anyone have some troubles with mime types ??
<sheldon_85> all of my files don t have the mime type
<sheldon_85> on my karmic
<yofel> sheldon_85: add yourself to bug 444962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444962 in shared-mime-info "shared-mime-info-0.7-ubuntu1 update is broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444962
<sheldon_85> ok
<blackcoffeerider> anyone having the same fbconsole issue as me mentioned before no?
<zen|tao> blackcoffeerider: Didn't see what you said before; but karmic borked my framebuffer :( [ on  nvidia 9600GT ]
<ghendar> whoa... plasma desktop just died... looks so weird now
<blackcoffeerider> zen|tao: same thing here with a 8600 gt
<blackcoffeerider> ghendar: strange little artefacts everywhere?
<blackcoffeerider> ghendar: with smal pieces of colors
<ghendar> blackcoffeerider, no, it just went to black
<zen|tao> Also got strange video playback issues - my .mov files playback colours are on acid o_0
<murielgodoi> hi guys, I just update my 9.10 and I lose all Brazilian Portuguese language which I set in my install, Is that common or a bug?
<ghendar> blackcoffeerider, existing apps survived though ;)
<blackcoffeerider> murielgodoi: sounds like a bug
<blackcoffeerider> murielgodoi: nao tive problemas com o sistema alemao
<blackcoffeerider> murielgodoi: mas nem com as traducoes brasileiros
<murielgodoi> blackcoffeerider: I not no success on setting it again on "Language Support"
<blackcoffeerider> zen|tao: what have you tried so far
<murielgodoi> murielgodoi: let's keep writing in english, so others can also help
<ghendar> what the.... it just did it again!  Apearently it doesn't want me to write this email in tbird :/
<zen|tao> blackcoffeerider: turning it off! lol
<murielgodoi> blackcoffeerider: let's keep writing in english, so others can also help
<blackcoffeerider> murielgodoi: sudo apt-get install language-pack-br
<blackcoffeerider> murielgodoi: sorry ;-)
<ipatrol> Why is the update manager syaing 'distribution upgrade' ?
<blackcoffeerider> murielgodoi: actually i am not sure wether or not i did that with german and brazilian portuguese anyway
<thiebaude> hi blackcoffeerider
<thiebaude> long time no see,lol
<blackcoffeerider> thiebaude: lol
<blackcoffeerider> thiebaude: seems as if i am not alone with that framebuffer screwup since karmic
<thiebaude> blackcoffeerider, ok, is there a fix?
<blackcoffeerider> thiebaude: none so far....
<murielgodoi> blackcoffeerider: I will restart X to check if that package install solved my problem
<thiebaude> hopefully by Oct 29th
<ghendar> comcast is throttling and making updates slow like dialup speeds
<ipatrol> Have we explored an update-via-bittorrent system?
<thiebaude> http://www.linux.com/media-library/videos/108558-linuxcon-roundtable-the-linux-kernel-straight-from-the-source-
<zen|tao> blackcoffeerider: Are you having any video playback (colour) isuues?
<ipatrol> All ubuntu systems come with Transmission don't they?
<blackcoffeerider> zen|tao: only minor ones small colorartifacts every now and then
<blackcoffeerider> ipatrol: yes they do
<blackcoffeerider> murielgodoi: hi
<murielgodoi> blackcoffeerider: no success :(
<ipatrol> so we could use transmission to update via bittorrent
<ipatrol> If transmission has a CLI, all we need to do is use it
<Dai> !apt-torrent | ipatrol
<ubottu> ipatrol: The idea for using BitTorrent for pushing out updates has been registered here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/apt-torrent
<ipatrol> thx ubottu
<thiebaude> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<murielgodoi> blackcoffeerider: My system is part in English,  part in Portuguese as before... any hint?
<blackcoffeerider> thiebaude: could you please check if libdirectfb-bin is installed on your system
<ipatrol> I know ubottu is a bot ;-)
<thiebaude> blackcoffeerider, yes 1 sec
<blackcoffeerider> murielgodoi: which part is english whcih in portuguese_
<murielgodoi> blackcoffeerider: all mixed, for example some aplications names in gnome menu are in english others in portuguese
<thiebaude> blackcoffeerider, not it isn't but now it is
<blackcoffeerider> dough!
<murielgodoi> blackcoffeerider: aptitude messages are in portuguese in terminal
<thiebaude> blackcoffeerider, what does it do?
<blackcoffeerider> murielgodoi: r u running gnome or kde?
<thiebaude> libdirect
<murielgodoi> blackcoffeerider: gnome
<thiebaude> blackcoffeerider, its in synaptic
<blackcoffeerider> thiebaude: no i just thought it might be an issue with me not having that install causing my framebuffer to fail....
<thiebaude> ok
<blackcoffeerider> thiebaude: but since it wasnt installed at your place its probably unrelated
<thiebaude> yea, no problems
<murielgodoi> blackcoffeerider: See my mixed language desktop http://yfrog.com/04screenshotnuj
<ArkoldThos> anyone having problems with tuxguitar on karmic?
<thiebaude> murielgodoi, wow, that is weird
<ricardoromao> hello, anyone knows how to permit desktop users to halt the computer without password on 9.10 ?
<murielgodoi> thiebaude: yep.. I got that even reinstalling language-pack-br and restarting the X
<NoelJB> ricardoromao, just works for me.  I just did it.
<murielgodoi> ricardoromao: There is a option for that in the wizard install
<NoelJB> except I cancelled it.
<thiebaude> murielgodoi, did you check if there any bugs on that?
<blackcoffeerider> murielgodoi: sudo apt-get install language-support-pt ?
<murielgodoi> thiebaude: you mean, on language-pack-br package?
<ricardoromao> murielgodoi, NoelJB I installed for just one user, and after the installation I create the another user
<thiebaude> yes
<thiebaude> murielgodoi,
<blackcoffeerider> murielgodoi: remove language-pack-br it is for bretonic ;-P
<blackcoffeerider> i'm not sure it was before
<murielgodoi> blackcoffeerider: woot!
<ricardoromao> and when my user or the other try to reboot or halt the system, ubuntu asks me the password
<ricardoromao> but the other user don't need to know the root password
<BLUELION1> HI ALLL
<NoelJB> ipatrol, see also the apt-transport-debtorrent package
<BLUELION1> freaks
<c_korn> using update-manager does not upgrade but waits for other tasks to finish. but I do not have any other apt tasks running
<blackcoffeerider> murielgodoi: check it! apt-cache search language-support-br -> metapackage for Breton language support
<murielgodoi> blackcoffeerider: There is the package language-support-pt, but no package for language-support-pt-br
<ricardoromao> other thing, I installed the Authorizations tool, but in 9.10 it's litle poor, compared to 9.04
<blackcoffeerider> murielgodoi: thats what i find disturbing too
<murielgodoi> blackcoffeerider: I will try the pt one to verify if the portugal's one is working fine
<blackcoffeerider> murielgodoi: seems to be a bug anyway...
<murielgodoi> blackcoffeerider: Now my desktop is part in english,  part in pt :/
<murielgodoi> blackcoffeerider: How can I confirm it before to fill a bug?
<blackcoffeerider> i'm having the same here - so that makes two of us
<blackcoffeerider> but still
<yukongt> every time i go to the update manager, it says something about a partial upgrade and it says it is going to do a distribution upgrade, but every time it says my system is up to date and closes. Why doesnt it update like normal? i am using 9.1
<blackcoffeerider> check if the package is marked as incomplete
<thiebaude> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<blackcoffeerider> murielgodoi: could be that it is still work in progress
<murielgodoi> thiebaude: in that case the package is language-support-pt-br?
<thiebaude> murielgodoi, yes
<blackcoffeerider> thiebaude: i suspect it to be
<blackcoffeerider> but hang on a sec
<murielgodoi> thiebaude: but the language-support-pt-br is not in the repository,  thats is the problem :)
<murielgodoi> thiebaude: so I can't "ubuntu-bug language-support-pt-br"
<thiebaude> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<zmjjmz> X keeps randomly flashing something
<zmjjmz> and Akregator seems to slow the system down to a halt
<blackcoffeerider> hang on guys booting my laptop with 9.04
<blackcoffeerider> i want to replicate the steps there
<thiebaude> zmjjmz, which graphics card?
<blackcoffeerider> no package pt-br either
<thiebaude> afk
 * thiebaude heating chili brb
<murielgodoi> blackcoffeerider: I'm trying to check about that in #ubuntu-br
<zmjjmz> thiebaude: intel gma950
<zmjjmz> on a dell mini 9
<centrinia> Why did the latest "apt-get dist-update" for my beta karmic koala installation cause nautilus to list every file as being text/plain?
<thiebaude> zmjjmz, ok, just wondering
<zmjjmz> still better than Jaunty :D=
<thiebaude> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<NoelJB> centrinia, not here.  that's odd.
<thiebaude> by bad thats 9.04
<blackcoffeerider> murielgodoi: i only have language-pack-pt on 9.04 installed all right
<zmjjmz> yeah
<zmjjmz> 9.10 still sucks, but it's as sucky as it was in 8.10
<zmjjmz> it's like X has a little seizure
<thiebaude> zmjjmz, 9.10 is being worked on
<centrinia> Okay, I'll create another user account and see if it happens there. :p
<zmjjmz> at random times
<thiebaude> is still
<zmjjmz> thiebaude: I've reported bugs on this, actually
<thiebaude> cool
<zmjjmz> just wondering if anyone had a problem before
<zmjjmz> or, now
<zmjjmz> does anyone in this chan use a dell mini?
<blackcoffeerider> murielgodoi: seems as if  language-pack-pt serves for us brasilians also
<simba_> yey....depend problems for eclipse is finalely resolved...thank you :)
<spirit-sight> what is geoclue computer janitor is recommending it be removed after I have done the update today
<Amaranth> !info geoclue
<ubottu> geoclue (source: geoclue): Geographic information framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.1-5 (karmic), package size 17 kB, installed size 100 kB
<zmjimz> motherfrakkers
<zmjimz> X just conked out
<zmjimz> blank screen on tty7
<Amaranth> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<zmjimz> Amaranth: >.>
<zmjimz> anywars
<blackcoffeerider> zmjimz: same thing here with nvidia gfx card
<zmjimz> blackcoffeerider: hm
<zmjimz> using an intel gma950 pos here
<blackcoffeerider> hmmm....
<spirit-sight> so what does geoclue do for us? I didnot get much out of the bots info
<zmjimz> pastebin.com/f4b07c6e5
<zmjimz> that's my xorg.0.log
<zmjimz> anyone want to peruse it?
<JanC> zmjimz: are you sure the mini 9 has a gma950 and not a gma500 ?
<zmjimz> JanC: yeah, the 10 has the gma500
<JanC> ah, okay, because that would be bad luck  ;)
<zmjimz> yeah
<Antioch> Im having issues installing Karmic Beta on an old P4. It keeps hanging at random stages of the install (Ive only gotten so far as the paritioner).
<Antioch> Anyone else experience this?
<ricardoromao>  anyone knows how to permit desktop users to halt the computer without password on 9.10 ?
<zmjimz> ricardoromao: shouldn't that happen anyways?
<ricardoromao> zmjimz, when has two or more users loged that happen
<murielgodoi> blackcoffeerider: got it  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-kde-es-base/+bug/442742
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442742 in language-pack-kde-es-base "Update of 20091003 have a fraction of the translations from 20090926" [Critical,In progress]
<murielgodoi> blackcoffeerider: they already know that bug
<ricardoromao> zmjimz, on 9.04 has the authorization tool, to edit the policies, but on 9.10 don't appear this rules :(
<blackcoffeerider> murielgodoi: for spanish systems....
<murielgodoi> blackcoffeerider: That also affects pt packages
<murielgodoi> blackcoffeerider: There is a description about the packages affected
<blackcoffeerider> ok
<blackcoffeerider> i just double checked - 9.04 is all fine
<zmjimz> uh
<zmjimz> where is xorg.conf or its replacement in Karmic?
<zmjimz> because it's not in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yofel> zmjimz: by default there isn't one, since X doesn't require one anymore
<zmjimz> orlyu
<zmjimz> so where do I configure X?
<yofel> zmjimz: you can generate a dummy one with 'sudo Xorg -configure' you'll fine the file in /root/ then copy it over to /etc/X11/
<yofel> s/fine/find
<zmjjmz> :|
<zmjjmz> well restarting got X back
<zmjjmz> not the best solution
<bcurtiswx> how do I have grub2 re-search for OS's ?
<virtuald> update-grub
<virtuald> or update-grub2
<GuyFromHell> So I want to help out with the beta test but the netbook version seems to be being distributed as an iso, which is useless to me unless someone has a magic incatation to install that on a flash drive. any suggestions?
<bcurtiswx> ty
<GuyFromHell> everything i'm finding online is really hacky and i'm wondering if there's a Right Way (tm)
<virtuald> guyfromhell: just google it
<gnubie> GuyFromHell;  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/   have you check here?
<GuyFromHell> gnubie: i did but clearly i missed the gigantic penguin at the top.
<GuyFromHell> got thrown off by the ss and thought it was windows only
<GuyFromHell> gnubie: thanks, i'll try that
<bcurtiswx> virtuald: the image -12 doesn't show althought update-grub lists it
<gnubie> GuyFromHell;  goodluck
<wirechief_> i think i got unetbootin once from apt-get with Jaunty (perhaps the one before that too)
<bcurtiswx> how do I update grub 2?
<virtuald> that's how you do it. if it doesn't work you should track it down, isn't that why you run the beta so you can fix stuff before the release?
<Mach> why does the 9.10 beta version has too many errors?
<bcurtiswx> virtuald: i believe you... im looking into it
<asonge_> i'm having an issue with flash in ff3 or chromium when compiz is on where i can't left click.
<Mach> will the whole release one would be good?
<asonge_> (in the flash-drawn area)
<asonge_> it seems that other mouse events are received
<asonge_> i can right click and hover events seem to trigger
<Mach> will the whole release one would be good?
<Mach> why does the 9.10 beta version has too many errors?
<bbeck> I saw a screenshot of the new boot up graphics for Ubuntu, and I was wondering if Kubuntu also looked as nice.  When I tried out the rc disk I don't remember it looking like that.
<asonge_> Mach: beta means "not yet ready"
<Mach> so when it will be ready?
<asonge_> a launch date will be set whenever they feel like they can stage a stable release
<NoelJB> Mach, because its a beta?  Actually, I'd say that so far, Karmic feels like the best beta in years.
<asonge_> Mach: linux is still mostly volunteers
<Mach> i am worried about 1 thing on this karmic
<NoelJB> asonge_, not quite.  there is a schedule
<Mach> i cannot connect with a mobile internet connection
<asonge_> NoelJB: i'm sure there's a timetable with a set of goals...but if a few key people are busy with other things, it'll get pushed  back, etc
<Mach> and also when i connect to a wireless device. it get stoned
<virtuald> mach: release schedule is in the topic
<asonge_> virtuald: oh you just make things too easy
<virtuald> :)
<Mach> i dont like windows
<NoelJB> asonge_, no, really there is a fairly strict schedule.
<Mach> especially vista
<asonge_> i see that.
<Mach> it keeps crahses
<Mach> crashing*
<NoelJB> Mach, I was just using WWAN this evening.  What network, which card, are you up to date with Karmic?
<Mach> well
<NoelJB> Mach, I use CDMA.  There were some GSM fixes put in this evening.
<Mach> in my country there is a wireless device that u attach to usb
<NoelJB> yes, yes, which country, which device?
<asonge_> Mach: if you're outside the US, 99% chance you're GSM
<Mach> yeah
<Mach> i am GSM
<zmjjmz> what model card?
<Mach> i dont know
<Mach> surely its Zain
<zmjjmz> what carrier?
<Mach> carrier?
<zmjjmz> Mach: cell phone provider
<Mach> yeah
<zmjjmz> oh, ok
<Mach> Zain is the provider
<Mach> in kuwait we have Wataniya & Zain and Viva
<NoelJB> that's fine, more interested to know the make/model of the GSM card.
<NoelJB> lsusb should tell you.
<fqhuy> hi, Ive had trouble with Cmedia CMI-8738 in karmic
<Mach> so do u expect that it will be fixed when it is released?
<zmjjmz> fqhuy: what's that?
<fqhuy> the soundcard was recornized but the sound was alway stopped randomly whatever driver or software I used
<Mach> so do u expect that it will be fixed when it is released?
<fqhuy> pulseaudio, alsa, ...
<NoelJB> Mach, it will only be fixed if people who have problems report them, and help to get them fixed.
<fqhuy> totem said something like connection terminated ...
<Mach> well i reported it
<NoelJB> qedx, for example, helped us to understand and then fix a network sharing problem today.
<fqhuy> the same problem with fedora 11
<NoelJB> Mach, what bug #?
<Mach> yep
<Mach> a bug
<Mach> i think in launch.net
<Mach> or something
<NoelJB> mach, yes, WHICH bug?   What is the # for it?
<fqhuy> zmjjmz: hello
<Mach> just a sec i will post the link
<NoelJB> you can just say Bug # and ubottu will tell us the rest.
<Mach> Bug 444954
<ubottu> Bug 444954 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/444954 is private
<NoelJB> ah, well THAT would be a problem  :-)
<asonge_> NoelJB: i've got a reproducable bug here, i think...at least for my hardware :)
<Mach> huh?
<Mach> what do u mean noel?
<NoelJB> mach, the bug is currently listed as private.  some other folks can see it, but I (for example) can't, nor do I believe that Dan can.
<zmjjmz> fqhuy: what driver is it using?
<Mach> whos Dan?
<NoelJB> mach is it still pending retrace?  that should make it public when done.
<NoelJB> Mach, one of the primary authors of the network and modem managers
<NoelJB> asonge_, what kind of bug?  is it reported?
<fqhuy> zmjjmz: any driver the same problem , pulse audio, alsa, jack, esd
<Mach> good so i think they could fix it
<zmjjmz> those are systems, but ok
<asonge_> NoelJB: i'm not *seeing* it, but it could have been, gimme 5 minutes to restart...just upgraded all the packages
<NoelJB> mach, go to that bug and subscribe me.  "Subscribe another person."
<asonge_> NoelJB: when compiz is on, flash doesn't respond to left clicks
<fqhuy> zmjjmz: I m sure that no problem with sound card, because windows worked well
<Mach> ok
<asonge_> NoelJB: i get feedback from flash ui's showing hovers and i can right click
<NoelJB> asonge_, ah ... you want someone other than me for that.  :-)
<asonge_> but, left click does nothing
<NoelJB> asonge_, I can't reproduce it,.  flash works fine for me, and I do use compiz.
<NoelJB> was Amaranth looking at it?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: Nope, I'm ignoring the bug with flash that happens with 32-bit, 64-bit, and all WMs
<Mach> whats ur nick?
<Mach> noel
<NoelJB> Amaranth, ok
<NoelJB> Mach, should be the same as I have here.
<Mach> ok
<zmjjmz> fqhuy: what does lsmod have to say about the driver?
<Mach> done
<fqhuy> zmjjmz: wait a minute
<Mach> noel
<Mach> u got it?
<NoelJB> Mach, sort of ... I just plated dinner.
<asonge_> NoelJB: i wish i knew what other variables within compiz i might be able to eliminate
<Mach> should i make it public?
<nick125> Hm. When you upgrade a 9.04 install to 9.10, will it try to move existing filesystems from ext3 to ext4
<jrgp> nick125: no
<jrgp> but if you do a fresh install, it'll use ext4 for the new partitions it creates by default
<Mach> u mean downloading the iso file?
<NoelJB> Mach, you have that set as a security vulnerability.  NO ONE useful can see it.  You need to change that.
<Mach> how can i change that?
<Amaranth> NoelJB: actually we can all see security bugs afaik
<Amaranth> NoelJB: but not everyone can see private bugs
<NoelJB> Amaranth, really?  it says "this report is private.  security vulnerability"
<Amaranth> NoelJB: it can be both :)
<NoelJB> Me, Mach, and Security Team are the only subscribers.
<Antioch`> Is karmic known to freeze on intel graphics systems like it did in 9.04?
<arand> Bug #445067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445067 in ubiquity "ubiquity overwrites VBR of extended partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445067
<Antioch`> I cant seem to install the thing without it randomly freezing
<NoelJB> Mach, fixed.
<Mach> ok
<NoelJB> bug 444954
<Mach> done
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444954 in ubuntu "(Ubuntu 9.10 beta) mobile internet connection settings cannot be saved and more" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444954
<Technoviking> how do you find the changelog on a new program?
<arand> This is a rather nasty bug here, Amaranth should I be shouting at someone in particular about this?
<Amaranth> arand: with flash? probably adobe
<NoelJB> Mach, that looks like it refers to code we fixed.  can you please do apt-get update, aptitude safe-upgrade, and see if you get new code?
<arand> Amaranth: ↑ the bug I just mentioned, nothing to do with flash...
 * asonge_ is the flash guy
<Amaranth> arand: *shrug*
<NoelJB> Mach, also please run apport-collect 444954
<Amaranth> arand: graphics guy
<Mach> noeljb: when i install the 9.10 i cannot connect to the internet
<Mach> ???
<Mach> how can i do the update?
<Mach> gimme the command on terminal
<arand> Amaranth: huh? graphics guy?
<jdsbluedevl> hi, did today's update break anyone else's desktop icons?
<asonge_> jdsbluedevl: i just did an update and my icons are still there
<NoelJB> Mach, if you can't connect to the internet, that's a challenge.
<arand> jdsbluedevl: icons as in icons on the dektop or in menus?
<jdsbluedevl> arand: on the desktop
<Mach> well i dont know noel
<Mach> this is all i can do
<wakingrufus> hi, is there any known bug  in the karmic beta where when installing from the live cd, the installer just quits out as it is starting the partitioner after you choose your username and pass?
<Mach> i reported a bug
<Mach> i wish they would fix it
<arand> jdsbluedevl: hmm, no, have not experienced that, are nautilus set to draw desktop?
<asonge_> Mach: it's rough when no one can reproduce it (if they don't have the hardware, etc)
<BotLobsta> has anyone else had problems opening files with evince in the past day or 2?
<leleobhz>   grub-pc: Conflicts: grub (< 0.97-54) but 0.97-29ubuntu58 is to be installed.
<NoelJB> asonge_, Mach, I think we did fix it, but you can't download it.
<leleobhz> what the hell?
<asonge_> NoelJB: yeah, i see what you're sayin g:)
<Mach> noel
<jdsbluedevl> arand: not sure, just rebooted computer to boot into recent kernel (I had booted into a previous kernel to see if it was a kernel problem)
<Mach> how about i download it now
<Mach> then when it comes to release
<jdsbluedevl> but it wasn't a problem before
<NoelJB> Mach, a couple of choices.  you can download and install today's ISO, or we can try to do it the hard way.
<Mach> i will update the new release
<Mach> so downloading the iso is much better
<NoelJB> actually ... yes ... you could download the daily build, and tell APT to updated from it.
<Mach> yeah so i will wait for the whole release then
<NoelJB> mach yes, get the iso.
<jdsbluedevl> arand: how would I be able to determine if Nautilus is set to draw the desktop?
<Mach> ok guys
<Mach> i am going off
<Mach> c ya all
<jdsbluedevl> does anyone in here know how to check if Nautilus is drawing my desktop?
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, well, what do you see on your screen?
<jdsbluedevl> a bunch of broken desktop icons
<NoelJB> ???
<jdsbluedevl> as in, they're desktop launchers, but their icons are missing, and they aren't executing properly when I click on them
<rahearn> Does anyone know where the empathy buddy list is stored on karmic?  I'd like to sync to machines by keeping the directory/file on ubuntu one, but all i've found is the rather useless ~/.config/Empathy/contact-groups.xml file
<NoelJB> Amaranth, isn't there a pastebin for pictures?
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, what do you see if you right click on them and bring up properties?
<jdsbluedevl> under type, one shortcut has "plain text document"
<jdsbluedevl> I'm not sure that's supposed to be the case
<bodhi_zazen> Any idea where I can find a guide on how to remaseter a 9.10 live CD ?
<bodhi_zazen> or build one from scratch ?
<bodhi_zazen> There are many undocumented features, such as how to boot a CD using grub2
<bodhi_zazen> how to theme gdm ?
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, something got hosed, it sounds like.
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, I wonder if you could replace and rebuild your desktop.
<jdsbluedevl> I could probably wait until tomorrow's build to see if that fixes it
<NoelJB> the desktop is the ~/Desktop directory
<arand> rahearn: check ~/.mission-control/ (What a thouroughly _logical_ name >_<)
<NoelJB> arand, oh good to know.
<rahearn> arand: exactly what i was looking for
<rahearn> thank you,  i never would have thought to look there
<dodddummy> i upgraded a couple of days ago and all was good.  but today when i upgraded all of the file associations seem to be broken.  ogg files report as text files, desktop shortcuts appear as text files on the desktop, etc.
<jdsbluedevl> dodddummy: welcome to the club.  I don't know what happened, either
<dodddummy> jdsbluedevl, at least it's not just me
<dodddummy> :)  i'll not upgrade my other machine just yet.
<jdsbluedevl> dodddummy: yeah, I thought it was just me, too
<NoelJB> Actually, this is at least the 3rd or 4th time today that I've seen the same report.
<arand> It's empathy, telepathy, mission-control, butterfly, and who knows what...
<NoelJB> have you guys reported it in LP?
<dodddummy> NoelJB, i haven't as it just happened to me.
<dodddummy> searched a bit and didn't see anything so i came here to see if it's known.
<jdsbluedevl> NoelJB: wouldn't know what package to report the bug in
<dodddummy> ubuntu 9.10 :)
<dodddummy> xdg-open thinks they're text files, too.
<jdsbluedevl> problem is all files are "plain text document"
<jdsbluedevl> click on a jpeg, tries to open gedit
<jdsbluedevl> click on an mpeg, tries to open gedit
<dodddummy> other than that 9.10 looks pretty sweet
<jdsbluedevl> and changing association for jpeg changes association for all
<thiebaude> hope that doesn't happen to me
<Veinor> serves you right for using a GUI :P
<dodddummy> thiebaude, i'd not upgrade then
<dodddummy> lol
<Veinor> but serioulsy, yeah, report that
<dodddummy> i'm thinking would be the same on an x-less system.
<thiebaude> dodddummy, yea, i'll think i will hold off on anymore updates in 9.10
<thiebaude> update
<yanger> xfwm4 isn't starting correctly? i just installed xubuntu karmic on my test system. got the circular busy mouse icon, and later it dissappeared. had menubars at the top and taskbars below, but if i started a program, didn't fill up. manually starting xfwm4 corrected it.. kinda? seemed to of layered on top of the bad one.. or is it just me?
<BotLobsta> jdsbluedevl, look at bug #444962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444962 in shared-mime-info "shared-mime-info-0.7-ubuntu1 update is broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444962
<BotLobsta> i had a problem with evince thinking all pdf's were text files and downgrading to the older shared-mime-info fixed it
<Tronic> Tab completion is broken on my system :/
<Tronic> It fails to complete the rest if a name contains a space in it.
<Tronic> (if there are multiple options after that space)
<jdsbluedevl> ok, how do I downgrade to the older version?
<Tronic> Is anyone else seeing this?
<yanger> hmm "Hardware Drivers" when installing the nvidia drivers, is called "Untitled window" :P
<BotLobsta> i downloaded the 0.60-2 version (for whatever architecture) from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/shared-mime-info/
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, start with nautilus, and we can go from there./
<Tronic> Steps to reproduce: touch Foo\ num1 Foo\n num2; then tab-complete ls F<tab> and you get Foo\ num, but then tab completion no longer works (doesn't list the options, doesn't continue if you enter one of the numbers).
<jdsbluedevl> NoelJB: downgrade nautilus?
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, and perhaps include a screenshot
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, actually ... did nautilus change recently?
<jdsbluedevl> don't know
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, for me, on Oct 3.  How often have you upgraded?
<jdsbluedevl> every day
<jdsbluedevl> but I don't remember what updated when
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, /var/log/dpkg.log will tell you what's changed.  when did THIS break?
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, see if you can associate this breakage to a set of entries in /var/log/dpkg.log
<Peddy> Every single file (image, video, .desktop) on my system is recognized as text/plain by Nautilus, and so it tries to open all of them with Gedit. Is anyone else experiencing this?
<gbear14275> I was wondering if someone could pass a link to me or some information about the upcoming 9.10 server edition?  I tried to download it from this link: http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/  but its broken.  I found this page: http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/beta/  but am not sure what version I'm looking for.  Can someone tell me about the upcoming server versions or by chance point me to the "regular" server 
<NoelJB> Peddy, jdsbluedevl is seeing it., as are others
<NoelJB> and others, like me, are not
<dodddummy> Peddy, yep.  it's a bug.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shared-mime-info/+bug/444962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444962 in shared-mime-info "shared-mime-info-0.7-ubuntu1 update is broken" [High,Confirmed]
<myk_robinson> seems like something has happened to mime types for me. some of my images and pdfs are recognized as plain text documents for some reason. How do I fix this?
<Peddy> Thanks friends.
<Peddy> Interestingly, it doesn't happen in XFCE
<jdsbluedevl> NoelJB: nautilus last updated on 10/2
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, see above.
<dodddummy> peddy, the work around in that link worked for me.
<gbear14275> anyone have any pointers to the beta server edition?
<Peddy> thanks dodddummy, trying now.
<jdsbluedevl> NoelJB: how would I associate the log with the breakaged?
<jdsbluedevl> *breakage
<Peddy> it's pretty funny, nautilus tries to render text previews for all the files
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, don't bother.  read bug 444962.  is THAT your bug?  :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444962 in shared-mime-info "shared-mime-info-0.7-ubuntu1 update is broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444962
<jdsbluedevl> NoelJB: yes, it is
<jdsbluedevl> well, it is indeed shared-mime-info, I guess
<maccam94> anyone else seeing nautilus file preview weirdness?
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, so it is being worked on.  did you try the  "update-mime-database.real -V ~/.local/share/mime/" command to see if it helps?
<NoelJB> maccam94, Welcome to tonight's FAQ.  See Bug 444962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444962 in shared-mime-info "shared-mime-info-0.7-ubuntu1 update is broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444962
<maccam94> NoelJB: k, just checking
 * NoelJB wonders why he ISN'T seeing the bug :-)
<dodddummy> i went ahead and locked shared-mime-info to that version.
<maccam94> NoelJB: have you rebooted since the update?
<dodddummy> NoelJB, which version of shared-mime-info do you have installed?
<dodddummy> and did you restart x
<NoelJB> maccam94, hmmm ... come to think of it ... no.  I've been suspending and resuming.
<jdsbluedevl> NoelJB: I followed one of the first instructions, which was to delete it.  I guess restarting X isn't enough to regenerate.  I'll reboot first
<maccam94> NoelJB: that would probably do it
<NoelJB> shared-mime-info                           0.70-0ubuntu1
<jdsbluedevl> NoelJB: what's your CPU, 32- or 64-bit?
<gbear14275> anyone have any links to 9.10 server live cd?
<NoelJB> 64 bit
<jdsbluedevl> NoelJB: that could be why.
<dodddummy> i'm 32 bit
<BotLobsta> im 64 bit and i had the same problem happen to me
<NoelJB> probably saved simply by suspending and not rebooting.
<dodddummy> NoelJB, might as well reboot
<NoelJB> dodddummy, LOL if it aint broke, I aint fixing it!  [translation: not rebooting just to see if I can break my desktop :-)]
<maccam94> NoelJB: the reason that it's not broken for you is because you haven't killed and started nautilus
<dodddummy> NoelJB, don't you know you're compelled to reboot when that popup shows?
<jdsbluedevl> crap, I removed ~/.local/share/mime and now can't do that update command
<jetrii> There seems to be a problem with Eclipse + PyDev on Ubuntu 9.10. Installing Eclipse + Eclipse-Pydev doesn't seem to do anything. Pydev doesn't show up anywhere in the eclipse config. Is there a way to fix this?
<gbear14275> I apologize for asking multiple times... but would really appreciate a pointer to a regular server version of 9.10 if there is going to be one... or someone telling me that there won't be a "regular" server version
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, hold on ... I just did it.
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, try ...
<NoelJB> rm -rf ~/.local/share/mime/ ; mkdir -p .local/share/mime/packages ; update-mime-database.real -V ~/.local/share/mime/
<NoelJB> dodddummy, what popup?  I've had no popup about needing a reboot since the .12 kernel and updated network-manager.
<Peddy> my speakers make a popping sound when a sound is played, after a period of inactivity... It seems almost like the sound card is closed then re-opened, or something like that. Anyone with similar experiences?
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, that help?
<dodddummy> NoelJB, when i upgraded today i got the reboot now or later popup.  i can't refuse that popup.  i think i'm ocd
<jdsbluedevl> well, I did that, then re-started nautilus
<jdsbluedevl> no dice
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, stay subscribed to that bug report, and you'll get notice when it is fixed.  looks like they know what is wrong and just need to get it released.
<jdsbluedevl> NoelJB: or do I need to re-start X and not just re-start Nautilus?
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, still not broken for me, so I'm not trying toooo hard to find out.
<arand> Peddy: yes, I think I've heard that now and then, even here in jaunty... but not very loud though...
<Peddy> arand, hm... I only started getting it after today's set of updates. Do you know what sound chipset you have?
<arand> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<arand> Although, I'm not to fussed about it, so long as it's only when inactive or becoming active....
<Peddy> Mine appears randomly, for example it happens when I ctrl-backspace or alt-tab.
<dodddummy> jdsbluedevl, i restarted x
<NoelJB> dodddummy, and?  fixed or no?
<dodddummy> NoelJB, fixed
<NoelJB> :)
<arand> Peddy: does not appear for me
<jdsbluedevl> dodddummy: not working for me
<dodddummy> but i tried to lock the version number but when i do upgrade again it updated it.  guess i'll have to used to fixed this
 * arand 's brain's fuzzy, need sleepz...
<jdsbluedevl> also, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace not restarting X
<Peddy> alt-SysRq + k is the new ctrl-alt-backspace
<arand> jdsbluedevl: dontzap?
<dodddummy> jdsbluedevl, errr Ctrl-Alt-Backspace was taken out by default with 9.04
<gsevil1> virtualbox crash on 9.10, do you know how to fix?
<dodddummy> jdsbluedevl, you have to dontzap it
<jdsbluedevl> ok, how do I do that?
<dodddummy> jdsbluedevl, google dontzap.
<Peddy> jdsbluedevl, you could do alt-SysRq + K if you like. It doesn't require fiddling with conf files.
<Trizicus> i setup vsftpd and I cannot access (anonymously) my ftp server via firefox but it can be accessed anonymously via ftp. How do I fix this?
<arand> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Peddy> until ubuntu devs decide to disable that too...
<dodddummy> Peddy, that takes screenshots for me to i just put in dontzap
<jdsbluedevl> nvm, re-enabled it
<jdsbluedevl> still broken
<Peddy> dodddummy, read ubottu's comment if you really want to install an additional package, or you could try the alt-sysrq thing again. Press alt+sysrq down simultaneously, then, holding them down, hit K.
<NoelJB> Trizicus, I just had that issue when setting up an ftp server.  had to do with passive vs active ftp.  extra steps to getting passive working, which firefox seemed to want.
<NoelJB> Trizicus, but I can't give you details, since I'm using the Apache FTP Server, not vsftpd
<dodddummy> Peddy, for me alt+sysrq takes a screenshot.  anyway i'm used to ctrl+alt+backspace.  even my 8 year old is.  after jaunty for about a week when some flash thing locked up on him he comes in and says, "dad crtl+alt+backspace is broken"
<jdsbluedevl> regardless, restarting X didn't fix the problem
<Peddy> dodddummy, 'sudo apt-get install dontzap' then 'sudo dontzap --disable'
<legend2440> jdsbluedevl: to enable ctrl alt bkspce  open preferences>keyboard>layout options>key sequence to kill xserver  and put check in box that says enable ctrl alt backspace
<jdsbluedevl> no, I got that
<jdsbluedevl> I'm talking about the shared-mime-info problem
<dodddummy> Peddy, oh, i did that the when i installed jaunty.  didn't know you thought i didn't know how to dontzap.
<Peddy> dodddummy, oh haha, I'm talking to the wrong person.
<Peddy> either way, I think it's retarded how they disabled ctrl-alt-backspace.
<dodddummy> Peddy, i suggested googling it so he could read why in case that mattered to him :)
<Veinor> I keep getting this error when I try to install Karmic:
<Veinor> "??? ???"
<Veinor> Real helpful. :/
<Peddy> Veinor, you didn't ask a question.
<Potatohead> my brightness keys don't work with 9.04 or 9.10 anyone know if there is something I can turn on to fix this. I usually hit FN F7 and F8 but that doesn't do it. I can hit FN and the play and it works.
<goat-eee> empathy is the suck for IRC
<Veinor> Well, the obvious one is "what's going on? D:"
<Veinor> I'm thinking of redoing the USB drive I'm installing off of.
<goat-eee> bug 397504
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397504 in empathy "Basic IRC commands not working (Karmic)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397504
<goat-eee> and gnome dev says they like it that way :(
<dodddummy> Potatohead, i noticed that on my laptop, too.  i usually don't need the brightness but yesterday i noticed it didn't work on 9.04.  you have a dell?
<NoelJB> Potatohead, what hardware?  I have a thinkpad, and just used them in a meeting tonight.
<dodddummy> worked before 9.04
<Potatohead> No its an HP G60
<Potatohead> Volume and the media player keys all work, just anything that is from f1 to f8 is out
<Peddy> Potatohead, could you open 'xev' from a terminal and see if Fn+F1 gives a different output to just F1?
<NoelJB> take a look at bug 217504 and see if that describes the problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217504 in linux "acpi_fakekey stopped working for certain keycodes" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217504
<Potatohead> xev is showing key codes
<Peddy> right. Is the combined keycode for Fn+F1 different to F1 by itself?
<zmjjmz> great
<zmjjmz> sound broke
<Peddy> Take a look at  that bug report. Also, I have no idea how brightness controls work, I don't know if they're at operating-system level, or through ACPI and the BIOS.
<torn> Will Karmic Koala support an encrypted root partition during installation?
<Potatohead> Peddy the FN and F1 keys are different. I'm looking over the bug now. Doesn't look to be a fix for this yet
<torn> I believe openSUSE 11.2 will (which 11.1 lacked), so I'm wondering if this will be a feature on Ubuntu 9.10.
<Potatohead> Funny it would affect not just one brand
<Potatohead> I can add brightness controls to the panel and use that to adjust it, but the keys are nice to have as well.
<Peddy> of course, key shortcuts are awesome. I recently obtained an old HP media keyboard with 30+ media keys, and only 3 of them worked (the others weren't even detected by xev). :/
<Peddy> Do you still have older kernels installed?
<torn> I really hope no current compatibility/support for hardware is affected with Karmic. Hardware compatibility is the most precious thing going for desktop Linux distros.
<torn> Does anyone know about the root encryption question?
<Peddy> root partition encryption?
<torn> Yes.
<Peddy> What is the question?
<Potatohead> Peddy sorry were you talking to me about the kernel?
<torn> (I asked the question a few lines up.)
<Peddy> Potatohead, yup.
<Potatohead> Got the latest and greatest today and did a reboot
<wastrel> i just did upgrades but haven't rebooted
<wastrel> busy w/ hulu
<Peddy> Potatohead, do you have your older ones (the ones where your media keys worked) still installed?
<BronzeAu> Howdy all. I had a problem updating from 9.04 to 9.10. I'm new to IRC. Is this where I would ask or paste the details somewhere else?
<Potatohead> Peddy looks like the problem has been there since Hardy and not fixed yet
<Peddy> Potatohead, ah, right. You've never, ever had them working?
<Potatohead> They haven't worked on this laptop. Its a new on I just got about a month ago. Other than the FN keys Ubuntu works awesome on it.
<Veinor> Okay, yeah, every time I try to install Karmic I just ge ta bunch of quesiton marks.
<Potatohead> I did a wipe and but 9.10 on fresh just to see if it got fixed :) guess it's on going
<Potatohead> but = put
<Veinor> during the "detecting file systems" step
<Peddy> Potatohead, right. Sorry about the kernel questions, I thought you had it working once upon a time. I can't help you there, I have no idea about FN keys. Are you asking in #ubuntu too?
<torn> Peddy, may I paste my questions again?
<Peddy> torn, I read it. I'm not sure if it's an option during install time, but it's certainly possible
<Peddy> so, I'm not really helping XD
<BronzeAu> During update (Alt-F2) I got : W:Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<Potatohead> Yea they didn't know either :) but the bug report did answer it. Thanks for the assist on it, very much appreciated.
<torn> Peddy, I was hoping it was supported during installation, since a lot can go wrong trying to do it manually.
<BronzeAu> Followed by: , W:Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<BronzeAu> And lastly:, E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<torn> Peddy, I FINALLY got openSUSE 11.1 to run under an encrypted root partition, but I made many mistakes in the process.
<torn> Peddy, it was a nice learning experience though...
<Peddy> torn, where did you boot from?
<Peddy> was /boot unencrypted, or did you use some other fancy method?
<goat-eee> BronzeAu: you could try the apt-get update again or try from another mirror
<BronzeAu> Any ideas?
<Potatohead> Have a good night all work in the morning and once again thanks
<Peddy> Potatohead, good night :) good luck
<torn> Peddy, an unencrypted boot.
<torn> * /boot
<Peddy> BronzeAu, try changing your server, they could be having problems with theirs... system>administration>software sources.
<torn> Had to recreate the initial RAMdisk as well (initrd) with a few extra modules to support unlocking an encrypted partition (in my case, / )
<BronzeAu> Ok - I'll give the apt-get update a go from terminal. Ok. Ok, Ill do the server first then.
<BronzeAu> Thanks - I'll let you know how I go.
<MongoTheMad> Is anyone else having a problem running X on 9.10 with AMD64?
<torn> Peddy, basically, the HOWTOs on the web were not 100% accurate. So I had to do some trial and error, until finally I got success. (And I'm a complete idiot when it comes to this stuff. I got lucky.)
<Peddy> MongoTheMad, working fine for me. What's your problem? What graphics do you use?
<MongoTheMad> Peddy, I have an ATI card.
<Peddy> torn, haha, very cool. Are you still running openSUSE?
<BronzeAu> It was set to the Australian Server - I have changed it to the main server.
<torn> I'm dead tired, so night all.
<torn> Peddy, yes, I am.
<BronzeAu> Night torn.
<Peddy> bye, night
<torn> Peddy, supposedly it will still work even after doing a dist-upgrade to 11.2.
<torn> Night!
<Peddy> impressive
<MongoTheMad> Peddy, X freezes after it loads showing only my mouse and I cannot switch to any terminals
<Peddy> MongoTheMad, it sounds like a graphics problem. What ATi drivers do you have installed?
<torn> (Oh, and I plan to install Xubuntu 9.10 on my netbook the day it comes out. What a freaking awesome distro. Anyways, night! For real!)
<MongoTheMad> Peddy, probably the ones that came with the install. this is a fresh install. Should I get the drivers from ati?
<Peddy> torn, haha I installed xubuntu-desktop just for fun, it's very cool XD I haven't really had a chance to mess with it.
<freenose> What app does karmic uses to encrypt the home dir during install?
<Peddy> Freeaqingme, ecryptfs
<Peddy> MongoTheMad, I have no idea. You could enter recovery mode and try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, but I have no experience with ati cards.
<freenose> Peddy: thanks
<Peddy> freenose*
<MongoTheMad> Peddy, would that package have ati drivers?
<webbb821> i am trying to install gimmie in karmic but i keep getting depends not met any clue where to get what i need  http://pastebin.com/m16034b5c
<Peddy> MongoTheMad, if you think it's possible to get the drivers without a GUI, it could be a good idea. Try downloading them from AMD's website, and putting them on a USB flash drive, then installing from terminal.
<Peddy> MongoTheMad, 'linux-restricted-modules' apparently contains ATI binary drivers.
<MongoTheMad> I am in a root shell now, wont let me apt-get. Sals cannot write /var/cache/apt
<MongoTheMad> says*
<Peddy> 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-extras'?
<legend2440> webbb821: install  libgnome-menu-dev    libgtk2.0-dev   and   python-gtk2-dev
<webbb821> oh itd the dev file i need?
<legend2440> webbb821: yes
<webbb821> i was wondering cause i have libgnome menu installed
<MongoTheMad> Peddy, its a root terminal. tried that as well. did not work
<Peddy> MongoTheMad, ps -ef | grep -i dpkg ?
<MongoTheMad> that shows something
<webbb821> legend2440: thanks
<legend2440> webbb821: your welcome
<MongoTheMad> root 690 6060 0 21:08 tty1 00:00:00 grep -i dpkg
<Peddy> MongoTheMad, hmm. You don't have another instance of apt-get or dpkg running in another terminal?
<MongoTheMad> nope
<Peddy> does it say anything other than 'cannot write'?
<MongoTheMad> "Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock" and "The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened"
<chu_> Hey guys.
<Peddy> rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<MongoTheMad> I booted to a read only file system
<MongoTheMad> -_-
<Peddy> Oh, right. lol, how'd you manage that?
<zmjjmz> :|||
<MongoTheMad> I thought single was supposed to give you a rw file system
<MongoTheMad> is there a way to mount it read write from this terminal?
<Peddy> I think there is. I'm not good with it, though. What's the output of 'mount'?
<chu_> Is anyone willing to take me through *exactly* how do to a clean update? (i.e. I want to remove Jaunty and start new with Karmic).
<zmjjmz> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<zmjjmz> none on /proc type proc (rw)
<zmjjmz> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<zmjjmz> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<zmjjmz> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<zmjjmz> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<zmjjmz> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<zmjjmz> none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<zmjjmz> none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<zmjjmz> none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<zmjjmz> none on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<zmjjmz> none on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<zmjjmz> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<zmjjmz> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/zj1992/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=zj1992)
<zmjjmz> 192.168.1.105:/ on /media/pikachu type fuse.sshfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,max_read=65536,user=zj1992)
<Peddy> zmjjmz, I wasn't asking you.
<zmjjmz> er
<zmjjmz> well, that's what it is Peddy
<zmjjmz> Peddy: yep, I sohuld have known before I did that
<Peddy> MongoTheMad, what's the output of 'mount'?
<chu_> Or does anyone know of any documentation that might explain exactlythe steps I need to go through?
<MongoTheMad> what zmjjmz said, Peddy
<zmjjmz> MongoTheMad: no, it's different for you
<zmjjmz> I'd pastebinit
<MongoTheMad> except for the last two lines, it is the same
<Peddy> MongoTheMad, could you just say the line referring to '/' when you enter 'mount'?
<MongoTheMad> /dev/sdb1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Peddy> MongoTheMad, I don't know. Try entering recovery mode again, choosing 'drop to root shell'
<MongoTheMad> It didn't give me a drop down menu last two times I booted into it
<chu_> Bah
<Peddy> MongoTheMad, can you do cd /
<Peddy> 'cd /'
<Peddy> then 'touch test'
<MongoTheMad> cannot: read only file system
<sethm131> Hey, sorry to disturb anyone but does anybody here happen to know a fix for the following issue? I'm getting this error whenever I try and do anything through the terminal. I can't open Synaptic or anything :/. 'E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'
<MongoTheMad> I rebooted into read write mode
<MongoTheMad> weird
<Peddy> MongoTheMad, install linux-restricted-extras
<MongoTheMad> no package
<Veinor> Yeah, I can't install Karmic at all. What the hell?
<Peddy> linux-restricted-modules*
<Veinor> I get a dialog box labeled "??? ???" with the text "??? ???"
<sethm131> @Veinor, where are you installing it from?
<MongoTheMad> Peddy, same error
<Veinor> sethm131: Installing UNR from a thumb drive.
<Peddy> linux-restricted-modules-common ?
<Peddy> You probably need to enable restricted sources, 1 sec
<biped> guys, I'm trying to back up my home folder to a flash drive, and after sudo -r source destination I still get permission denied errors. SHould I be using another command?
<sethm131> Veinor: Oh, alright. I don't know much about USB installation, sorry. My best solution is to install 9.04 and then upgrade using the Update Manager.
<Veinor> bleh.
<Veinor> Testing 9.04, yeah.
<biped> that's sudo cp -r source destination
<Veinor> It's failing on the partitioning, I think.
<sethm131> Failing in the process of trying to create a partition?
<Veinor> It goes through the partition editor just fine.
<Veinor> Then when it tries to actually install, it just dies.
<Peddy> MongoTheMad, add the line 'deb http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic universe restricted multiverse main' to /etc/apt/sources.list using 'nano /etc/apt/sources.list'. Then, 'sudo apt-get update' then it linux-restricted-modules should become available.
<sethm131> Oh, alright. Try burning the image to a CD and install it through that.
<nroot> Hi I am using ubuntu+1
<nroot> And since last update i am not able to connect to my wireless network
<nroot> right now i am using lan
<sethm131> nroot: Does it recognize the Wireless network?
<Veinor> trying it from a different thumb drive
<nroot> nm-applet simply hangs when i select the network
<nroot> sethm131: yes it does
<sethm131> nroot: Is it a secure network?
<nroot> yes
<nroot> sethm131: yes it is secure
<sethm131> nroot: Alright, that could be where your problem is. Check to make sure the password is correct and everything. I know that 9.04 had issues connecting to secure networks...
<MongoTheMad> is there a mirror for security.ubuntu.com?
<sethm131> MongoTheMad: Check out this site. not sure if there's anything there, seems promising though... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127549
<nroot> sethm131: it does not even prompt for password and it was already a saved network, but now when I select "edit connection" I am not seeing my saved wireless networks
<disismt> hi all
<MongoTheMad> sethm131, not what I was looking for
<sethm131> It says that archive.ubuntu.org works as a mirror
<sethm131> Sorry if I'm misunderstanding though
<sethm131> My brain shuts off around midnight
<sethm131> #nroot Hit System > Administration > Network Tools
<sethm131> nroot: And then once you're there, in the little dropdown box where it says Network Device, let me know what it says
<MongoTheMad> I am stuck on waiting for headers
<nroot> sethm131: ok
<nroot> loopback, wlan0, wmaster0, pan0, eth0
<disismt> I was upgrading my system to 9.10 and in the middle of downloading packages, my system rebooted (hard). Then I did apt-get upgrade ti finish things. After that I did apt-get clean, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade but for more than an hour now I get output like  http://paste.ubuntu.com/287562/ . What to do? Please help!
<aprilhare> hey
<nroot> sethm131: loopback, wlan0, wmaster0, pan0, eth0 . I think pan0 is bluetooth
 * aprilhare wonders whose palm needs to be greased to get webcam support under karmic
<sethm131> nroot: is loopback the one that was selected by default?
<MongoTheMad> disismt, you cry.
<aprilhare> it worked with later kernel under jaunty!
<nroot> sethm131: yes
<disismt> MongoTheMad, that's not helpful
<MongoTheMad> sorry :/
<sethm131> nroot: Select it again (if it's not already selected). At the bottom left of the box, there should be 'Interface Information'. what does it say the state is?
<nroot> sethm131: multicast is active and status is disabled
<nroot> sethm131: multicast is active and status is active (sorry)
<nroot> sethm131: multicast is disabled and status is active (sorry)
<nroot> :-P
<sethm131> 3rd time's the charm :D
<sethm131> nroot: Alright, go through wlan0 and wmaster0 and see what those have listed for their state
<Veinor> yeah, it's a karmic ubiquity bug
<nroot> sethm131: both are active
<sethm131> Veinor: What is?
<Veinor> the ??? ???
<sethm131> Veinor: Oh, alright
<MongoTheMad> Is there a reason why headers take so long to load?
<Veinor> 9.04's installing fine; filing it as a bug on launchpad
<sethm131> Veinor: Alright, sounds good
<sethm131> nroot: Have you been able to connect to other wireless networks?
<Veinor> then I'm going to try upgrading it from 9.04 after I get that installed.
<sethm131> Yeah, just run Update Manager. It'll give you the option to upgrade. Just make sure your computer doesn't shut down halfway through. I had that problem. Such a pain to get it fixed.
<sethm131> I have to go though. Sorry nroot. I would check to make sure that Karmic allows you to connect to secure networks. That's my only guess :/
<nroot> sethm131: once i select *any* wireless network. the network manager applet stops responding. Only option then is to kill it and start again and then loop...
<sethm131> nroot: Oh, okay. Try posting a thread on the ubuntu-forums website. Somebody there can prolly help you out. Sorry I'm no help
<nroot> sethm131: yes i was able to connect before. it broke only after last update. thanks for your time :-)
<sethm131> Hmm, I'm not sure then. Sorry again that I wasn't much help. Best of luck, and have a good night :)
<nroot> sethm131: good night
<godstar> Anyone running Karmic64?
<MongoTheMad> godstar, I am trying
<MongoTheMad> but my graphics card is broken :o
<godstar> MongoTheMad: Hmm. That's why I asked. I guess if it breaks then it breaks. I usually wait for the release party actually.
<NoelJB> godstar, of course
<NoelJB> godstar, working fine here.  most stable version of ubuntu yet for me, bar none.
<godstar> NoelJB: Sounds tempting. :D
<godstar> Gonna try it. Take your word for it NoelJB.
<NoelJB> nroot, what is your network problem?  I was elsewhere, and saw something about you having an issue?
<MongoTheMad> godstar, I have ATI and I am trying to get the drivers installed. you may have better luck
<NoelJB> nroot, if you have the hang on the nm-applet, you need to update and upgrade.  it is already fixed.
<NoelJB> bug 444181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444181 in network-manager "Network-Manager becomes unresponsive in Gnome, Won't configure Wireless" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444181
<NoelJB> scary when I have bug #s memorized
<godstar> MongoTheMad: hmm. I'm running ATI as well. Works seamless with JJ64.
<godstar> MongoTheMad:  NoelJB: Gonna update my system first. Then distro upgrade.
<NoelJB> godstar, backup, backup, backup  :-)
<godstar> Here goes everything.
<biped> Guys, I'm trying to backup my home folder to a flash drive before I run update manager in Karmic. When I sudo cp -r source destination I get permission errors.
<aprilhare> generic icons look screwed up with the latest update (i held back for a number of days).
<godstar> biped: Do you have permissions to write to the usb drive?
<Omar87> I can't install flash player 10 on my computer.
<Omar87> Trying to install the .deb packages gives me an error like: "bad file descriptor".
<Omar87> Can anybody help me?
<Veinor> awesome, now the newest karmic won't install at all
<NoelJB> Omar87, 32 or 64 bit system?
<Omar87> NoelJB, 32
<NoelJB> ok.  then you want the package, and I don't know what's wrong with it.  sorry.  off to bed for me.
<Omar87> NoelJB, thanks a lot for your effort. :)
<aprilhare> grrr compiz is more unstable than ever
<ssd7> Did a recent update anyone elses ability to open files?
<xnok> hello
<ssd7> all of my documents suddenly have the type text/plain or application/octet-stream
<ibkanat> Hi I am having trouble getting my web cam to work.. Had it working with hardy I had to download gspcav make  but it doesnt seem to work for 2.6.31-12-generic
<ibkanat> I guess the answer is to buy a new web cam... but it was working with ubuntu in 9.04
<ibkanat> it kind of works except the screen is all green
<PaulWall> it kind of works except the screen is all green
<ibkanat> the led comes on and displays in cheese
<ibkanat> :)
<ibkanat> is there a better place to get help on freenode?
<Veinor> are the UNR daily remixes not working?
<Veinor> er, UNR dailies
<DanaG> "displays in cheese" -- hmm, I just had a mental image of a screen full of swiss cheese.
<Veinor> like, for example, I can't actually configure the partitions.
<PaulWall> are the UNR daily remixes not working?
<PaulWall> ulWall> are the UNR daily remixes not working?
<Veinor> >
<Veinor> ?
<Veinor> I downloaded the latest Karmic remix and tried to install, but it failed. Couldn't even set the partitions up.
<PaulWall> > I downloaded the latest Karmic remix and tried to install, but it failed. Couldn't even set the partitions up.
<godstar> PaulWall: Try to install JJ 9.04 Remix first then due the distro upgrade.
<PaulWall> PaulWall: Try to install JJ 9.04 Remix first then due the distro upgrade.
<jussi01> PaulWall: are you a bot? or why are you copying everything?
<PaulWall> PaulWall: are you a bot? or why are you copying everything?
<jussi01> PaulWall: test
<godstar> hmm.
<PaulWall> PaulWall: test
<jussi01> its a bot.
<PaulWall>  hmm.
<PaulWall> its a bot.
<jussi01> PaulWall: feel free to comback if you are not a bot. but please discontinue this behaviour if you do.
<PaulWall> ulWall: feel free to comback if you are not a bot. but please discontinue this behaviour if you do.
<commander_> i need help.i can't upgrade
<godstar> Ty jussi01
<godstar> commander_: What's up?
<commander_> it said i'm in a unusable state
<commander_> my laptop
<godstar> commander_: are you even getting to Grub?
<commander_> i dunno
<commander_> i go thru the process of update manager ..
<commander_> n everything
<godstar> Hmm.
<commander_> said something about errors
<godstar> commander_: do you know how to get into recovery console?
<godstar> commander_: have you tried apt-get update?
<commander_> no
<commander_> i just did it
<godstar> commander_: you can also try to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<godstar> commander_: in terminal as well.
<bullgard4> Does Karmic install the DEB program package gnome-keyring by default? (Or did I install it by hand?)
<commander_> godstar what do i do
<godstar> commander_: try to run sudo dpkg --configure -a inside terminal
<godstar> commander_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<commander_> it just bring me back to the beginning of the terminal
<godstar> commander_: are you trying to do a distro upgrade?
<commander_> yes
<commander_> update
<godstar> commander_: update or upgrade?
<commander_> upgrade
<godstar> commander_: two different things.
<commander_> upgrade G
<godstar> commander_: can you get to the desktop in Ubuntu?
<commander_> how?
<godstar> commander_: does your computer even boot to the Ubuntu Desktop?
<commander_> u want me to reboot or something
<commander_> what?!
<godstar> oi
<iflema> ugh
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<godstar> commander_: Reboot. Login to your account. On your keyboard press the ALT+F2 keys and type update-manager -d then click 'run'.
<Umeaboy> May I ask why I get an update for laptop when I'm using a stationary?
<Umeaboy> laptop-mode-tools
<commander_> godstar hold on i think it gonna work thru terminal
<commander_> i did a sudo spt-get upgrade
<commander_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<gajop> this last update just screwed up my ability to open pdf files with evince :|
<godstar> gajop: reinstall evince.
<godstar> gajop: nm. I guess you were tol.
<gajop> godstar, "tol"?
<commander_> b caause when i did sudo apt-get update all the backports from Karmic showed up
<godstar> tol=talking out loud
<godstar> That reminds me. How can I become a Ubuntu Member?
<gajop> godstar, ok, how do you reinstall stuff? any way other than removing and then installing? since ubuntu's package managers desire to get rid of other deps as well
<godstar> gajop: are you doing a 'removal' or 'complete removal' in Synaptic?
<gajop> godstar, synaptic? lol; no i prefer command line utils :P
<commander_> g is it ok?
<gajop> godstar, anyhow, i reinstalled it; i'm still getting: "File type unknown (application/octet-stream) is not supported"
<godstar> gajop: you can try to do the aptitude purge 'app name' inside terminal and reinstall it. If this would too fail, I would try the add/remove gui and see if that does not resolve the issue.
<bullgard4> Does Karmic install the DEB program package gnome-keyring by default? (Or did I install it by hand?)
<dto> is there any ppa with a newer release of LAME?
<godstar> bullgard4: all distros so far have come w gnome-keyring. And yes, Karmic comes with it by default.
<rabidweezle> kubuntu has it's own keyring o_O
<rabidweezle> at least in prior versions
<MaWaLe> www.google.com
<MaWaLe> ooops : sorry : windows mistake
<rabidweezle> xD
<rabidweezle> I did have a question, will I need to format my laptop to get ext4 when kKK comes out (kubuntu) to get the speed bonuses?
<godstar> rabidweezle: I would say yes, especially if your / dir is ext3.
<rabidweezle> or is there a way to format to ext4 without losing all my files?
<godstar> rabidweezle: Not that I know of.
<MaWaLe> rabidweezle : http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/04/how-to-convert-your-ext3-partition-to.html
<rabidweezle> k, I'll just backup my home dir then
 * rabidweezle looks
<gajop> converting to ext4 isn't that hard
<Veinor> ubuntu inside me? ew.
<gajop> just be sure to do it once you unmount the partition you're converting, so if it's / you would need a livecd
<MaWaLe> with karmic koala, ext4 is the by default file system
<bullgard4> godstar: Thank you very much for your help.
<rabidweezle> Thanks for the link MaWaLe
<godstar> bullgard4: anytime.
<MaWaLe> neverlind rabidweezle
<MaWaLe> s/neverlind/nevermind :p
<MaWaLe> i have to get some rest :d
<rabidweezle> rest is for the weak
<rabidweezle> ;)
<godstar> lol
<MaWaLe> not when you didn't sleep for 3 days
<rabidweezle> ahh
<rabidweezle> man, I used to do that
<rabidweezle> I think everytime you do that you shorten your life by 2 weeks xD
<godstar> no way.
<MaWaLe> so i have to be died since the time i do so often
<rabidweezle> ditto lol
<godstar> tritto
<godstar> lol
<rabidweezle> I just called it "getting married"
<MaWaLe> rabidweezle, i'm married and have a son also :p
<rabidweezle> ditto
<rabidweezle> lol
<MaWaLe> and at home i have to leave my laptop to my son (frozen bubble and GCompris) :p
<rabidweezle> I'm raising him on linux myself, he loves frozen bubble and tux kart
<MaWaLe> so recently i bought him a desktop ;)
<rabidweezle> mine's too young for his own desktop yet
<rabidweezle> he's only 3
<MaWaLe> mine is 3 years and a half xd
<rabidweezle> maybe once he hits 5 to do his homework on
<MaWaLe> he's bordn the 18th may 2006
<rabidweezle> mine is a little too rough for computers yet
<rabidweezle> he likes taking stuff apart piece by piece
<MaWaLe> not for ubuntu use ;) ubuntu is designed for all ages even youngest one ;)
<rabidweezle> true
<rabidweezle> you pretty much can't break linux by playing around as a user
<MaWaLe> rabidweezle, try to show him GCompris : he would love it
<rabidweezle> kk
<rabidweezle> man, wish I was born when he was
<rabidweezle> already have broadband, lcd tv's, mass production high powered laptops, mp3 players...
<rabidweezle> I had a stick
<rabidweezle> lol
<MaWaLe> and the PSP xd
<rabidweezle> I had a gamegear after a while
<MaWaLe> godstar, you asked for how bacoming an ubuntu member ??
<rabidweezle> Imagine what your son's kid is going to have when he wakes up
<godstar> MaWaLe: I did.
<MaWaLe> godstar, it's so simple
<MaWaLe> get a look here : http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<MaWaLe> and here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<MaWaLe> rabidweezle, TELEPORTATION :p
<MaWaLe> so they will not have to drive to go work :(
<godstar> MaWaLe: Ty.
<rabidweezle> man, that would rock
<godstar> Upgrade complete. Rebooting.
<Deathvalley122> lol
 * Deathvalley122 can't waits for karmic to be realeased
<MaWaLe> Deathvalley122, you can try the beta one and so you can help debugging it with declaring your bugs
<Deathvalley122> :S
<Deathvalley122> I think I have tried that last time
<MaWaLe> it's one of the way you can contribute with ubuntu
<Deathvalley122> it screwed up my graphic driver
<mzz> hmm, odd. I have Xorg frequently take 100% cpu the first time it runs after boot. If I log out and back in it tends to be fine. And it's usable before then, it just hogs the cpu.
<mzz> I randomly tried strace-ing X, and it seems to be stuck doing *something* to /dev/tty7.
<MaWaLe> Deathvalley122, since the beta release, i think that it's so stable : you can have a try
<mikedep333> hey, all my files in nautilus are being opened with gedit
<mikedep333> such as examples.desktop
 * rabidweezle is afraid since he had to like smash his head on pavement to get his virgin mobile EVDO usb dongle to work in jaunty
<mikedep333> well, the jpg is being rendered
<mikedep333> but even an mp3 is being opened with gedit
<mikedep333> should I reset some gnome config files or something?
<Deathvalley122> nah I'll wait I am not a rush MaWaLe
<mikedep333> anyone?
<Deathvalley122> MaWaLe: when karmic does get released is it gonna be a mandatory upgrade or a optional upgrade?
<mikedep333> Deathvalley122, new ubuntu releases are never mandatory, you just are strongly encouraged to upgrade once support for jaunty ends in 1 year
<MaWaLe> Deathvalley122, it depends how you configure your update manager
<rabidweezle> there's no such thing as "mandatory" just don't expect support for older other than LTS
<SandGorgon> my zshrc isnt working properly on karmic - it gives errors with setopt. anybody know why
<MaWaLe> but you'll be notified and it depends on your wish iof you want to migrate or not
<Deathvalley122> hmm
<rabidweezle> From what I saw of the boot up times for karmic though, I am really tempted to upgrade
<MaWaLe> rabidweezle, 3 years for LTS and 18 months for regular releases ;)
<mikedep333> rabidweezle, yeah
<rabidweezle> :)
<MaWaLe> mikedep333, you changed the mime type of all your files :s
<MaWaLe> so you set it to be opened with gedit !!!
<mikedep333> I don't know how it got like that
<mikedep333> but since it isn
<mikedep333> *isn't an issue on the guest account
<mikedep333> I should be able to clear it
<mac_v> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<MaWaLe> mikedep333, the file where your mime type are stored is : ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<MaWaLe> mikedep333, and for all the system : /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<MaWaLe> mikedep333, you can copy the second file and replace your own one to restore it to the default values
<mikedep333> MaWaLe, thanks, logging out now
<bullgard4> Why did Karmic install automatically the DEB program package 'postfix'?
<roset> yup it's broke.
<roset> eh.
<gajop> heh, today's updates really screwed ubuntu for most users, pdfs can't be opened by evince and everything is automatically opened with gedit
<Veinor> yeah.
<mikedep333> MaWaLe, replacing defaults.list didn't help. I ended up renaming ~/.local/share/applications and ~/.local/share/mime and that fixed it
<mzz> bullgard4: "aptitude why postfix" might know
<MaWaLe> mikedep333, when you copied the files to your home dir do you change the permissions ?
<mikedep333> MaWaLe, oh, let me try that
<mzz> hmm, does ctrl+alt+f1 normally still work to switch vts?
<mikedep333> MaWaLe, it is owned by me with rw access
<mikedep333> and it was so before
<MaWaLe> mzz, yes, push it twice (sometimes you have to do that to let it work)
<mzz> MaWaLe: I've hit it about a dozen times now, and xev does see XF86_Switch_VT_1, but nothing happens
<mzz> MaWaLe: this might be related to whatever's making X spin at 100% cpu usage trying to do something to /dev/tty7, which I'm trying to debug. Oh well, I have ssh
<wekt> mzz what is the onnection with tty7?  Do you run Intel graphics?
<mikedep333> are other people having trouble with the mime types?
<wekt> mikedep333: no
<mzz> wekt: nope, via. It's repeatedly failing a call to tcflush on /dev/tty7, iiuc. Still debugging, but hitting unrelated bugs while doing so, so it's a bit slow.
<mzz> wekt: hah. I think I'm failing in xf86FlushInput, which tries to read and throw away all available input on an fd. So it's repeatedly waking up because there's input available on tty7, failing the tcflush, therefore never actually reading (and ignoring) the available input, and then immediately waking up again, etc
<wekt> I'm also noticing extreme slowness rencently.  perhaps it is the same issue.  X consumes much CPU.
<mzz> weird, I don't actually see any calls to xf86FlushInput in the xorg-server source
<mzz> hmm, perhaps it's in the input driver
<godstar> Hmm. Just upgraded to KK64. My partitions wont mount. "authentication required"
<capiira> hi anyone experiencing compiz problems after latests karmic updates?
<gajop> mikedep333, yes :P
<wekt> capiira: experiencing X problems.  not specific with compiz
<capiira> ah ok maybe its x too
<capiira> just noticed because compiz dont run anymore
<capiira> but maybe you're right, the desk feels super slow too
<cgsawtell> hey
<capiira> hou
<cgsawtell> is anyone else having problems updating?
<mzz> wekt: if it's the same thing I see you'll have X spinning at 100% cpu, and for some reason it goes away here if I log out and back in
<mzz> it doesn't actually feel that slow, but it's a laptop and the spinning fan is annoying
<capiira> im on netbook ;D maybe thats why it feels slow here
<mzz> also, my current opinion on what happens if I try to "report a bug" in ubuntu is unprintable.
<NoReflex> Hey guys! Do you know how I can open a multipart email attachment in Ubuntu (Karmic)?
<wekt> mzz in that case, i will log out & back in
<Veinor> From what I've heard, updating from a base install is a bad move?
<Veinor> I mean, updating from the ISo
<wekt> Are you having a probem regarding reporting or reading bugs, mz?
<wekt> mzz
<mzz> wekt: reporting. Specifically: being told to "Use the menu" to report bugs in the X server with a gdb session sitting on a non-ubuntu machine (yay ssh) is not helping my mood much.
<wekt> I understand. mzz.   Using apport-cli worked well.  I understand Ubuntu wanting to use apport to increase reliability & in the nd provide a better UI.  Will be more reliable iff all users use apport instead of WWW UI.  See the directions for using apport-cli?
<wekt> I guess the problem is that the non-ubuntu machine has no apport-cli package.
<mzz> wekt: again, the gdb session I have (which I'm convinced has *much* more interesting information than anything apport could come up with) is not on a ubuntu system.
<wekt> you use apport-cli to file the bug, not to just gather info.
<mzz> non-ubuntu systems tend to have pretty decent webbrowsers but are a bit low on working apport-clis, and even if they had one they wouldn't buy me anything, what with apport-cli presumably wanting an apt db.
<mzz> it really feels like I'm being punished for trying to file a decent bug report for a non-user-facing app
<wekt> apport-cli would just construct the correct URL for you.
 * mzz sighs and tries apport-cli
<wekt> but then it will launch the web browser on the machine fwith broken X
<godstar> So far KK64 is a success.
<godstar> Minor issues, though is to be expected in Beta.
<gribouille> hi
 * mzz is literally making incoherent angry noises now, which is unusual
<Sledger1> anyone in here ever personally setup a WinTV-HVR-1600 and had it work?
<mzz> "After copying it to a different system you can file that report using ubuntu-bug -c <location of apport file>. "
<mzz> dear ubuntu: sometimes people like to file bugs from systems that aren't ubuntu systems.
<gribouille> I've succesffully installed karmic, but there is just a little problem : grub boots the new system by default. how can I make it boot the old system ?
<wekt> wow.  i looked for the web page to describe filing bug reports on launchpad.net & no longer find it.
<Veinor> mzz: Yeah, the current bug report mechanism is kinda sucky
<Veinor> meawhile, you can go to http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME/+filebug?no-redirect
<Sledger1> I need to download the drivers for my winTV card
<Sledger1> it says they are here
<Sledger1> http://linuxtv.org/hg/~hverkuil/cx18/v4l-dvb/v4l-dvb/v4l-dvb/v4l-dvb/archive/tip.zip/v4l-dvb/archive/tip.tar.gz/v4l-dvb/archive/tip.tar.bz2/v4l-dvb/archive/tip.tar.gz
<Sledger1> Any help in this matter?
<Sledger1> I cannot find where to download the driver..
<capiira> veinor yeah but sadly you cant report directly to karmic
<Veinor> where did you get that link from, Sledger1
<Sledger1> Veinor:  vendors site
<mzz> Veinor: which requires me to manually construct the bloody url, after reading through most of that reporting bugs wiki page to even *find* the bloody template
<Veinor> cyeah. :/
<Veinor> Sledger1: try http://linuxtv.org/hg/~hverkuil/cx18/v4l-dvb/v4l-dvb/archive/tip.zip ?
<Veinor> er
<Veinor> http://linuxtv.org/hg/~hverkuil/cx18/v4l-dvb/v4l-dvb/archive/tip.tar.gz
<Sledger1> great, but I always have trouble with Makefile
<Sledger1> Veinor: yes that's the site, which link do I push?
<Veinor> Oh
<Veinor> you see the line under "Mercurial Repositories" with "v4l-dvb" at the start?
<Sledger1> yes
<Veinor> .. huh. It's not letting me download any of them
<mzz> and I just tried apport-cli, which produced an apport file, but apparently there isn't a *form* I can use to upload that file, nooooo, I have to use the ubuntu-bug utility. Seriously, wtf?
<Veinor> hold on a second.
<Sledger1> nod.
<wekt> With all the cons,you can still console yourself by saying, "At least it's not the Debian Bug Tracking System"
<Sledger1> http://linuxtv.org/downloads/
<Veinor> Try http://linuxtv.org/downloads/linuxtv-dvb-1.0.1.tar.gz and see if that works?
<joaopinto> mzz, you can report a bug directly from the web, you just need to manually edit the url, I doin't know the details
<capiira> uhmm /me likes the debian bug system :)
<wekt> joaopinto: Veinor provided details.
<capiira> just browse for right package and write a mail
<Sledger1> Veinor:  that worked now if you could please, explain to me on how to install it, it has makefile and INSTALL
<joaopinto> ops, great :)
<mzz> fortunately the bug is already filed. Guess how much faster I would've found out if I would've just gotten to the previous bug report form, which would've allowed me to enter the summary, after which it would've given me exactly the bug I just found as a potential duplicate!
<Veinor> Sledger1: type make
<Veinor> in a terminal in tht directory
<wekt> capiira: Often my reports vanish in Debian BTS.  They need some action from maintainer i guess.   you also have all the problems of e-mails in your BTS
<Sledger1> ok
<capiira> thats true too
<Sledger1> Veinor:  *** [dvb] Error 2
<Veinor> hm
<Sledger1>  *** No rule to make target `/lib/modules/2.6.31-11-generic/build/Rules.make'.  Stop.
<Sledger1> let me pastebin it
<Veinor> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.31-11-generic
<Veinor> ?
<capiira> but i see lot of untouched/unseen bug reports of approx 5 months ago in launchpad too
<Sledger1> http://pastebin.com/d743263e3
<Sledger1> Veinor:  do I need to do that?
<wekt> capiira: by 'vanish' i mean that i write them, then they are not visible by web interface.
<capiira> ah ok
<Sledger1> linux-headers-2.6.31-11-generic is already the newest version.
<Sledger1> I tpyed "make"
<Veinor> Sledger1: yes
<Veinor> hm
<Sledger1> and that pastebin is the outcome
<Veinor> copy-paste INSTALL into pastebin for me?
<Sledger1> joe@joe-desktop:~/Download/linuxtv-dvb-1.0.1$ INSTALL
<Sledger1> INSTALL: command not found
<Veinor> ah, found it
<Sledger1> ISN'T IT ./make
<Veinor> downloaded it myself
<Veinor> I meant the contents of the install file
<Sledger1> oh
<Sledger1> lol
<Veinor> gimme a second
<Veinor> I dunno, try asking on the forums :/
<Veinor> or ask again here later
<ubuntistas> how can my change my name in karmic any clue?
<koolhead17> hey all
<ubuntistas> how can my change my name in karmic any clue?
<Joeboy> ubuntistas: You can change you 'name' in the user management app, but changing your username will be trickier
<KruyKaze> i cannot set individual file associations anymore
<KruyKaze> can you help me?
<ubuntistas> where is that joeboy? is it easy?
<Joeboy> ubuntistas: System->Administration->Users and groups
<ubuntistas> yes iam there joeboy but how can i do that, i cannot find a way to do that
<KruyKaze> can someone help me get file associations work again ?
<Joeboy> ubuntistas: doubleclick on your account, alter the 'Real name' setting (I've never actually tried this btw, I assume it works)
<Joeboy> ubuntistas: like I say, altering your actual username is probably rather more involved
<ubuntistas> joeboy thatt's what i to do, change my username
<ubuntistas> i mean want
<Joeboy> ubuntistas: might be easier to just make yourself a new account and copy your stuff over
<alpha> KruyKaze: does it have sth to do with Karmic? (Ubuntu 9.10)
<KruyKaze> alpha, i am on karmic
<Joeboy> ubuntistas: if you're up for taking a risk, edit /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow and see what happens (my prediction is stuff will break)
<godstar> KruyKaze: file association as in files will not open with appropriate apps?
<ubuntistas> anyway thx joeboy iam not going to try that one
<Joeboy> ubuntistas: you are wise :-)
<KruyKaze> godstar, when i set an association it changes it for ALL extentions
<Sledger1>  You must have the kernel sources for the kernel you are actually using
<Sledger1> (04:49:07) Sledger1:   installed, and symlinked to /lib/modules/$(KERNEL_VERSION)/build.
<Sledger1> (04:49:07) Sledger1:   Otherwise, change the path for KERNEL_LOCATION in DVB/driver/Makefile.
<godstar> KruyKaze: I am really sure. Have you done the usual apt-get clean, apt-get update etc?
<wekt> mzz: what bug #?
<KruyKaze> godstar, no
<Sledger1> does anyone understand this
<godstar> KruyKaze: Try that in terminal.
<KruyKaze> godstar, both?
<godstar> KruyKaze: sudo apt-get clean
<godstar> KruyKaze: sudo apt-get update
<godstar> KruyKaze:  1st then second yes.
<Joeboy> anyone else seing weird desktop preview wrongness - http://tubbs.trition.org.uk/files/Screenshot-1.png ?
<KruyKaze> done
<mzz> wekt: bug 439138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439138 in xorg-server "[karmic] Xorg 100% CPU utilization -- only after first login" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439138
<KruyKaze> godstar, done
<godstar> KruyKaze: you may want to update your source list
<Sledger1> ;/
<Sledger1> no?
<mzz> wekt: I'm moving on to debugging why the apport report for my resume not working broke launchpad, after which I'll try to debug the actual resume problem
<KruyKaze> god all i have is canonical and medibuntu
<KruyKaze> godstar*
<godstar> KruyKaze: one sec
<KruyKaze> godstar, ok
<godstar> KruyKaze: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1148410.html
<godstar> KruyKaze: then run your update manager again. See if that does not fix the file issue.
<godstar> I just upgraded to KK64 like 30 mins ago, so I am trying to unbreak some things myself.
<godstar> Currently my update manager is not updating. Updates just fine on my KK NBR I have running.
<KruyKaze> godstar, i'll edit accordingly and test thanks
<godstar> KruyKaze: Anytime.
<Veinor> oh, is the file association issue fixed?
<Veinor> so it's safe to update?
<KruyKaze> Veinor, still trying to fix it
<Veinor> ah.
<KruyKaze> Veinor, brb
<Veinor> I meant, has it been fixed server-side
<Veinor> so it won't break any new machines
<tanath> my last round of updates broke my desktop icons >.<
<tanath> icons show as pages, text includes .desktop, and running them gives a prompt. and why i say to run it, it opens the file in gedit.
<tanath> *when i
<KruyKaze> ok rebooting brb
<dodddummy> a bug for the desktop icons revert shared-mime-info https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shared-mime-info/+bug/444962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444962 in glib2.0 "shared-mime-info-0.7-ubuntu1 update is broken" [High,Fix released]
<Ali_> hi guys i have a little probem - some file types are now showing as text files! eg rm files mp4 files and doc files - so all the icons are showing up as text files - any way to solve this?
<mikedep333> hey, so on windows, my acer aspire 1410 gets 6 hours of battery life under light usage, on karmic, it only gets 4. should I report this as a bug or something?
<KruyKaze> that did not work
<tanath> also, recent updates have messed up the bottom gnome panel so that i have to keep clicking to give a window focus
<KruyKaze> i mean changing the sources list
<mikedep333> Ali_, yes, I'm having the same problem
<mikedep333> probably an update will fix it
<tanath> Ali_, same here
<Ali_> aha
<mikedep333> I did a hackish solution
<mikedep333> but I may have made things worse for me in the long run
<Ali_> hmm
<Ali_> so no solution yet?
<mikedep333> no good one
<Ali_> drat
<mikedep333> yeah, this is why it is called beta
<Ali_> :)
<Ali_> but google is in beta for ever
<Ali_> :)
<Ali_> ;)
<mikedep333> LOL, good point
 * Ali_ is stirring 
<mikedep333> it could be worse
<mikedep333> try reactOS ;)
<Ali_> it sure could
<Ali_> it could be alpha
<Ali_> :D
<Ali_> btw i got a mac
<Ali_> and i must say
<Ali_> i love it
<mikedep333> nice, I have a Macbook 5,1
<mikedep333> I got it for dirt cheap too
<Ali_> although my heart is sill in love with ubunu
<mikedep333> same here
<Ali_> yeah i got a macbook pro and MAN is it nice
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> just consider the battery life
<Ali_> but hey i'm just in love with good old ubuntu
<mikedep333> my macbook 5,1  (aluminum unibody 13" with a geforce 9400) gets upto 5 horus of battery life with wifi going
<mikedep333> and the screen not too dim
<mikedep333> of course, that is on OS X
<Ali_> yeah
<mikedep333> but ubuntu has very lackluster use of the trackpad
<Ali_> lackluster?
<mikedep333> only in karmic did it introduce dual-click for right-click
<mikedep333> and it is done very poorly
<tanath> ok, these last updates have made gnome panel worse
<mikedep333> well, incomplete I should say
<Ali_> there is no way i'm installing ubuntu on my mac :D
<tanath> i just clicked a window like 20 times, and can't give it focus. it just eats the clicks
<Ali_> i will leave ubuntu for my main machine
<Ali_> btw anyone having problems with kacpid eating up all cpu?
<mikedep333> Ali_, my native installation of ubuntu was a TON of trouble
<mikedep333> on my mac
<Ali_> lol that's why i won't install it onmy mac :)
<tanath> Ali_, nope
<mikedep333> wubi is however a good way to go for a mac
<Ali_> foget it
<Ali_> just stick with macos x snow leopard on a macbook
<mikedep333> ok
<Ali_> and stick with ubuntuon a pc
<mikedep333> at least you have a moderate amount of free software that way
<Veinor> I love my 1005ha.
<Ali_> best of both worlds
<tanath> anyone else have probs with compiz?
<Ali_> anyone using that gnome shell thingy?
<mikedep333> tanath, wine is crashing it for me
<mikedep333> at least before the last update or two
<tanath> mikedep333, wine?
<tanath> mikedep333, how is wine crashing it?
<mikedep333> wine, the windows emulator, when running windows 3d apps
<godstar> Veinor: have you gotten compiz to work on your eeepc?
<tanath> oh
<Veinor> godstar: yep.
<tanath> mikedep333, i haven't been able to get compiz to even run for a couple months on 9.10
<tanath> worked before the upgrade though
<mikedep333> tanath, I have an intel GMA 4500MHD netbook, a geforce 9400 macbook, and a Geforce 8600GTS desktop. Compiz has run overall well on them
<Veinor> godstar: I use fusion-icon and enable indirect rendering.
<Ali_> so noone using gnome shell?
<Veinor> and turn the textures down to low in ccsm
<Ali_> it looks quite good
<tanath> fusion-icon and ccsm won't run either
<Ali_> but i couldn't figure out how to start it
<tanath> they all segfault
<godstar> Veinor: hmm.
<Veinor> which eeepc do you have?
<mikedep333> Veinor, I have an aspire 1410
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<godstar> Veinor: 901 :(
<Veinor> oh, dunno there
<mikedep333> godstar, I sold my 901
<tanath> mikedep333, any idea what might cause compiz, ccsm, and fusion-icon to all segfault?
<mikedep333> it was nice to have a system with linux
<mikedep333> tanath, what's your graphics adapter?
<JohnFlux> Will 9.10 support my 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<mikedep333> and how long has ubuntu been installed?
<JohnFlux> In 9.04 it's really slow - I had to disable all effects etc
<JohnFlux> I found a guide ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1231030 )  but it's long and complicated
<godstar> godstar: Yeah I may upgrade. I still think eeepc is great.
<mikedep333> JohnFlux, yes, it will be moderately better, my friend has an x1600 series and he said so
<tanath> mikedep333, ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)
<JohnFlux> mikedep333: hmm, in that case I might just wait/upgrade to 9.10
<JohnFlux> rather than trying this rather complicated manual compiling of the driver from git
<mikedep333> yeah, I would recommend you wait/upgrade
<mikedep333> at least wait till the RC
<JohnFlux> mikedep333: that's only a few days, no?
<godstar> Veinor: lol that message was intended for you. My bad.
<Veinor> ah.
<godstar> Veinor: sent to self. :D
<Veinor> Yeah, you can get a 1005HA for like... $380 off of amazon.
<Veinor> I plan o nswapping the wireless card for a better one and swapping the hard drive for a SDD
<JohnFlux> does ubuntu have a "support hardware" guide?
<mikedep333> JohnFlux, more like 2 weeks
<Veinor> er, SSD
<mikedep333> JohnFlux: support hardware guide?
<mikedep333> you mean like a hardware compatibility list?
<mikedep333> the wiki has info on common hardware
<JohnFlux> ah I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<Veinor> godstar: I think the 1005HA also has perfect support on karmic
<godstar> Veinor: can the ram be upgraded?
<Veinor> yes, to 2GB
<godstar> Veinor: where can I purchase some?
<Veinor> hard drive requires removing the keyboard, but the ram can be popped easily
<tanath> wish i knew why compiz wouldn't work anymore
<mikedep333> JohnFlux, ati stopped issueing official proprietary drivers (fglrx) for the x1000 series
<JohnFlux> mikedep333: how sucky of them
<Veinor> gimme a sec, let me look up what I got
<Veinor> I ordered it off of amazon
<mikedep333> so the open source drivers are the only option on ubuntu 9.10
<mikedep333> and they are improving rapidly
<JohnFlux> mikedep333: that's cool
<Veinor> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F7QRTG/ref=ox_ya_oh_product
<tanath> mikedep333, they seem to be doing the opposite to me
<Veinor> That's what I got.
<JohnFlux> mikedep333: git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati       <-- this would be the open source driver, right?
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> anything but fglrx
<mikedep333> there is the driver radeon
<godstar> Veinor: ohhhh so eeepc gets sodimm like a regular lappy?
<mikedep333> radeonhd
<Veinor> yep.
<godstar> Veinor: ahh in that case.
<mikedep333> godstar, yes, but it only uses one
<godstar> mikedep333: only uses one what? Slot? Speed?
<Veinor> one slot.
<mikedep333> yeah
<Veinor> unfortunately, you can't easily swap HDDs.
<mikedep333> if you have the atom N280, you will benefit from 667 mhz ram
<godstar> I have the N270
<mikedep333> if you have the atom n270, you will only benefit from 533 mhz
<godstar> hmm.
<JohnFlux> mikedep333: any idea what the difference between  radeon and radeonhd drivers are?
<godstar> Good to know.
<godstar> mikedep333: Ty. I'll read up on it.
<mikedep333> radeonHD is a newer incomplete driver I think
<godstar> Either way its ddr2 :p
<mikedep333> I think radeonHD is necessary for the 2000, 3000, 4000 series
<godstar> Veinor: so purchase 1 stick, 2gb ddr2 sodimm?
<Veinor> yep.
<mikedep333> yup
<godstar> Done.
<Veinor> some 1005HAs have a N280, some have a N270.
<godstar> Thank you both.
<mikedep333> np
<Tarthen> 1005HA?
<godstar> Veinor: what do you mean?
<Veinor> there's the HA-V and the HA-P
 * Tarthen looks at his 1000H and thinks it needs an upgrade
<mikedep333> http://www.x.org/wiki/radeon
<Veinor> the P is $50 more, but it has the 280 and a better battery.
<mikedep333> there is information about the difference between radeon and radeonhd there
<Veinor> also if you get it in black, you might want to get some stickers or something as an anti-fingerprint measure ;)
<mikedep333> here's my netbook
<mikedep333> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-Aspire-AS1410-8414-11-6-Inch-Sapphire/dp/B002LEXA64/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1254906671&sr=8-1
<Veinor> I'm going to put some white vinyl stickers on the back and palmrests so they don't get all print-y
<godstar> Veinor: did you see the Perchlorate warning on your eeepc box?
<Veinor> ?
<Veinor> No, I don't recall that
<godstar> Veinor: apparently eeepc gives off some chemical called Perchlorate that affects the thyroid.
<godstar> Srsly.
<Tarthen> What
<Veinor> Haha
<Tarthen> It's made of standard parts
<godstar> Srsly.
<Veinor> That sounds like it's something used in manufacturing that you might want to avoid during opening it or something
<Veinor> I dunno
 * Tarthen ordered his netbook with the extra 266mhz Perchlorate
<godstar> Veinor: Do you still have the box you bought it in?
<Veinor> Nope.
<godstar> lol Tarthen
<Veinor> also, perchlorate's effects apparently only last as long as the exposure in healthy adults
<mikedep333> can anyone point me to where I can order an ubuntu case sticker?
<Veinor> so, uh. don't keep buying them I guess.
<Tarthen> >>
<Tarthen> isn't the Eee made up of the same motherboard as all the other netbooks?
<Veinor> maybe asus is extra paranoid about lawsuits?
<Tarthen> and the only special bit is that the bigger eees have HDDs
<mikedep333> Tarthen, different netbooks have different motherboards, but they almost all have the same chipsets
<godstar> Veinor: right.
<Veinor> mikedep333: https://usshop.ubuntu.com/product.php?catid=2&code=09%2095101
 * Tarthen has his box here
<Veinor> ?
<Tarthen> No warning signs
<godstar> Tarthen: look at the bottom right of it.
<Veinor> aside from one about your battery?
<Tarthen> nope
<Tarthen> says something about the GPL, a barcode, and some logos
<godstar> Tarthen: thats where my warning is
<godstar> just below the GPL
<Tarthen> barcode
<mikedep333> Veinor, thanks, but it won't let me select the quantity
<Veinor> Hm
<Tarthen> got the manual
<Veinor> I dunno, it wasn't on the official store. Maybe they don't sell them anymore?
<mikedep333> yeah
<Tarthen> the only stuff in the safety bit is Wifi, lithium ion and not to put it in water
<Tarthen> 1000H, XP, black, bte
<Tarthen> btw*
<Tarthen> no death in my netbook, sorry
<mikedep333> I love the absence of essays on the bottom of my macbook
<Tarthen> netbook itself has nothing about it
<Tarthen> wait
<Tarthen> some death detected
 * Tarthen scratches off the XP license
<godstar> If I have to. I'll take a pic of it and then post it on imageshack.
<Tarthen> thats better
<godstar> Fact is, I'd never heard of that chemical until I was looking at my box today.
<Tarthen> Asus wouldn't sell a product that could kill you
<godstar> lmao
<Tarthen> especially if they are mass selling and have a low profit ratio
<Veinor> Technically, it's an ion, not a chemical.
<Veinor> ClO₄¯
<Tarthen> so all we need is that but positive and we're right
<Tarthen> :P
<godstar> Time to leave my eeepc turned off and only turn it on as needed or to update it.
<Tarthen> eh'
<Tarthen> i wouldn't worry, tbh
<Veinor> Tarthen: No, if you're positive then you'll attract them!
<godstar> I have it right next to me, lid open and all.
<Veinor> hm, what else do I need to install
<Tarthen> some g4 or so Macbooks gave people lung problems
<Tarthen> don't stress, a netbook will do bugger all
<Tarthen> just wear a radiation suit
<Veinor> oh god, what do I do with .Private
<godstar> lol
<Tarthen> it was make public
<Veinor> I have it all encrypted for some reason and I have no clue how to use that
<godstar> Hmm. Does anyone know why Karmic wont update?
<Tarthen> ...is there updates?
<godstar> Yeah.
<Tarthen> tried apt-get?
<godstar> My NBR updated fine.
<godstar> Tried that.
<Tarthen> dpkg repair?
<godstar> I am not getting a dpkg error. When I open Update Manager, it shows me updates, then I click install, the updates uncheck themselves and remain uninstalled.
<Tarthen> what does apt-get upgrade say
<Tarthen> then you'll know if its UM spazzing and not the underlying apt
<godstar> I'm running sudo update-manager now. And I am seeing it trying to update. Just spinning its wheels though. Says "applying changes" and not installing anything.
<Tarthen> well cancel that
<Tarthen> if you can
<godstar> Had to force quit it. : /
<Tarthen> kayu
<Tarthen> now do it in console
<Tarthen> sudo apt-get upgrade, and see what it says
<godstar> Its locked
<godstar> Gotta kill it first.
<Tarthen> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Tarthen> then try
<godstar> still locked
<Veinor> hey, do you know if they fixed the compiz and mime-type bugs?
<Veinor> or should I not upgrade?
<Tarthen> godstar: sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Tarthen> then
<mikedep333> on the us mirror, I don't see any mime-type related fixes
<Tarthen> that will unlock it
<Tarthen> if that doesn't work, restart
<godstar> yeah
<godstar> looks like it
<godstar> Gonna log out instead
<godstar> brb
<Tarthen> ....
<Tarthen> logout won't fix it >:C
<Veinor> mikedep333: oh dear :(
<Veinor> not updating, then.
<KruyKaze> i tried restting my sources list and updating but still no file association
<Tarthen> godstar: you need to reboot
<Tarthen> godstar: apt is system wide
<godstar> Tarthen: logged out and ran the apt-get upgrade. Its downloading.
<godstar> Tarthen: I didn't even think of it. Then again its 6am on my side of the fence.
<KruyKaze> oh by the way file association work fine on my laptop
<godstar> Tarthen: looks like the gui Update Manager is broke.
<godstar> Worked fine in KK NBR like I said.
<godstar> Finished updating/installing. Rebooting.
<godstar> Tarthen: That seemed to get it. Thx.
<damagu> Hey all, my gnome-panel has crashed and it won't reappear. I've restarted x and that doesn't help. I've also managed to get a terminal up and run sudo pkill gnome-panel. That caused it show up briefly but it disappeared again. Can anyone suggest a way to refresh it?
<Tarthen> what does running plain gnome-panel do
<damagu> It says gnome-panel is already running
<Tarthen> hmm
<Tarthen> i believe there is already a bug posted somewhere on Launchy
<Tarthen> someone got to my blog by a search for "karmic gnome-panel gone" so, it is a known problem it seems
<damagu> yeah I found some instructions for what appears to be the same problem
<damagu> something to do with the clock.
<edgy> Hi, if I hit my touchpad with my finger, I guess this should emulate left-mouse click but it's not working! any tip?
<damagu> go to the mouse options in system > preferences
<Ali_> hi anyone havng problem wth virtual box
<Ali_> with the new kernerl?
<Ali_> kernel
<Ali_> the kernel module for virtualbox is not compiling
<damagu> then there is an option for enabling tap to click
<edgy> damagu: unfortunately, it worked. It shouldn't be that easy ;)
<edgy> Ali_: it's working for me
<Ali_> hmm
<Ali_> what kernel u on edgy
<Ali_> ?
<iflema> Ali_: done this today.... took a little time...
<edgy> Ali_: Linux dv6 2.6.31-12-generic-pae #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon Oct 5 23:19:48 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Ali_> 2.6.31-12-generic
<Ali_> how did u fix it?
<Ali_> same kernel as me
<Ali_> iflema, what was the problem?
<edgy> Ali_: no I am using the pae but don't think it would make a diff
<edgy> Ali_: I have no problem so I've done nothing to fix it
<Ali_> pae?
<edgy> Ali_: pae would support RAM > 3G
<Ali_> hmm
<Ali_> for the vm
<Ali_> or for ur machine?
<edgy> Ali_: for the real/host/my machine
<Ali_> oic
<Ali_> iflema, what did u do to get it working?
<iflema> Ali_: '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' i waited and it finished.....
<Ali_> iflema, it is not compiling for me
<Ali_> giving me an error
<Tarthen> hmm
<Tarthen> downloading now...
<Tarthen> you guys i386 or AMD64?
<iflema> Ali_: whats the version of virtualbox youron
 * TheSage is 64 bit
<TheSage> I have had a few Video problems though. And I see Adobe's 64 bit flash is still quite the Alpha.
 * Tarthen is too
<Ali_> 2.2.4 r47978
<Tarthen> :( worst choice ever
<Tarthen> specially when you share a /home with a 32bit OS
<TheSage> Tarthen - I always run the Ubuntu Beta's at 64 bit then return to 32 Bit once the Final is out.
<Tarthen> i've stuck with 32bit
<Tarthen> but I gave in to the whole better performance argument
<Tarthen> i don't see the difference, everything is equally fast
<TheSage> Tarthen - Unless you have something that needs more than 4 gigs of Memory, there is no such gain.
<godstar> 64 does seem to run better than 32 was tbh.
<Tarthen> hmm
<Tarthen> does this PC have 4GB
<Ali_> does everything work on 64bit?
<Tarthen> kinda
<Ali_> i don't quite get how it works
<TheSage> Ali_ - For the most part.
<Tarthen> Songbird addons are screwed up
<Ali_> so u have to install everything again?
<edgy> Ali_: no
<Tarthen> and Pidgin don't like links
<Tarthen> uh
<Tarthen> yeah
<Tarthen> you do
<Ali_> what about debs on sites - 32 bit ones?
<godstar> Ali_: Most everything works for KK64 yes.
<TheSage> Ali - There are a few glitches here and there though.
<Tarthen> you can run 32 and 64 apps in 64bit
<Tarthen> but you have to reinstall your OS
<godstar> Links are working fine for me.
<Tarthen> hm
<Tarthen> godstar: Platform and version?
<Tarthen> lol
<godstar> amd64 KK64 Beta
<Tarthen> i got this PC 2nd hand
<Tarthen> and the guy I got it off was a tad dodgy, methinks xD
<godstar> Just installed it like 3 hrs ago.
<Tarthen> ah
<TheSage> My recomendation is that unless you have a specific reason you want to run 64 bit, run 32 bit.
<Tarthen> I might reinstall when the final comes out
<Tarthen> maybe
<Ali_> hold on
<godstar> Tarthen: Really, I do see the performance difference.
<Ali_> if u can install 32 bit apps on 64 bit op sys
<Ali_> what's the point of sticking to 32bit op systhen
<Tarthen> Ali_: 64bit isn't as mature
<godstar> I was running Ubuntu JJ32 on 1.8ghz and 3GB ram
<ActionParsnip1> Ali_: you can with ia32-libs
<Tarthen> Ali_: And some CPU;s are 32bit, like P4 and Atoms
<godstar> Ali_: bugs.
<KruyKaze> i run 64 on both laptop and desktop
<Tarthen> heh
<Tarthen> I have a highendish PC
<Ali_> u can what with ia32-libs?
<Tarthen> Q6600, 3GB RAM, 8600GTS
<ActionParsnip1> Ali_: run 32bit apps in a 64bit OS
<Tarthen> And I see no diff
<Ali_> oh
<godstar> Tarthen: same desktop, but just installed the 64bit and notice the diff.
<Ali_> it's some kind of virtualisation thingy?
<Tarthen> no
<Ali_> so u can't run 32 bit apps on 64bit natively?
<Tarthen> its a thunker
<Tarthen> you can
<Tarthen> it thunks down
<ActionParsnip1> Ali_: it just uses the cpu functionality to run 32bit aps afaik
<Ali_> thunks?!
<Tarthen> wiki it, it
<godstar> Ali_: 64 bit bus from the gate verses 32 bit bus.
<Tarthen> it's a term
<Ali_> is that american slang?
<Tarthen> uh
<Ali_> i iz british
<Tarthen> VBox compiled
<Tarthen> I'm Aussie
<Tarthen> and no
<Ali_> haha
<Ali_> is it aussie slang?
<Ali_> :)
<Tarthen> it's computer slang, mate :P
<Ali_> hahaha
<Tarthen> shrimp on the barbie, crikey, etc etc
<Ali_> what's a donk btw?
<KruyKaze> so is there a solution to my file association problem?
<Tarthen> we only say that to take the piss from Americans :P
<Ali_> in English English it could be considered rude to refer to one's donk ;)
<Tarthen> Ali_: No idea :p
<Tarthen> lol
<Fundamenta|ist> Well that was interesting
<Ali_> crocodile dundee
<Tarthen> omg <3
<Tarthen> VBox in 64bit reads my 32bit vm's perfectly
<Tarthen> hell yes
<TheSage> Just got all the updates and it blew away all my Desktop Icons :)
<Tarthen> heh
<godstar> Yeah. Love VB.
<Tarthen> I use desktop cube and make it transparanty
<Tarthen> looks bloody awesome
<KruyKaze> vbox never worked for me
<Tarthen> holy hell
<Tarthen> running hardinfo benchmarks and the mouse is lagging
<godstar> ActionParsnip1: are you a Ubuntu Member?
<Tarthen> not a good thing, methinks
<ActionParsnip1> godstar: member?
<godstar> ActionParsnip1: as in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Ali_> hmm
<Ali_> virtual box's website
<Ali_> doesn't give a deb for karmic
<Ali_> shall i install the jaunty one?
<Tarthen> I used Jaunty's
<Ali_> did it work?
<Tarthen> yep
<Ali_> vb 3?
<Tarthen> yep
<Ali_> cool
<iflema> me too
<godstar> Yup
<ActionParsnip1> godstar: not something ive ever done
<godstar> ActionParsnip1: Just wondering.
<ActionParsnip1> godstar: i just use the OS.  I dont get tied up in any politics or stuff like that
<Tarthen> godstar: I am so doing that
<godstar> ActionParsnip1: have you considered becoming UCP?
<Tarthen> And I want to take that test next month
<ActionParsnip1> godstar: maybe
<Tarthen> is there an age limit that you know of?
<godstar> ActionParsnip1: the reason I asked about Ubuntu Membership, is coz you seem to be very helpful. Every time I see you around you are helping someone.
<godstar> Tarthen: not sure.
<Tarthen> hmm
<Tarthen> I'm 15, and I'm just wondering if that's too young :P
<Tarthen> is for a MS one, pretty sure
<Tarthen> although the MS ones are epic intense. memorising how to fix everything is hard
<godstar> ActionParsnip1: let me know if you are considering the UCP. I need a study partner. :D then again, you are prolly much further along than I.
<ActionParsnip1> godstar: yeah i like to help but thats all I'm up for
<godstar> Tarthen: I am not thinking that UCP has an age limit.
<Tarthen> yay
<Tarthen> :P
<ActionParsnip1> godstar: woah 1600 USD
<Tarthen> the online ones are $350
<godstar> Tarthen: if you'd like to study let me know. I'm starting with LPIC-1 for the now.
<godstar> ActionParsnip1: 1600 USD for what?
<Tarthen> LPIC-1?
<ActionParsnip1> godstar: i'm busting my CCNA right now, might hit it after though
<ActionParsnip1> godstar: http://www.ubuntu.com/training/certificationcourses/server  scroll abot 60% of the way down
<Tarthen> http://www.ubuntu.com/training/e-learning/ucp I'm going to do this one
<Tarthen> I think I can pass it
<Tarthen> -think-
<Tarthen> the LAMP stuff will trip me up, I'm sure
<godstar> Different server this time at least.
<Tarthen> ugh
<Tarthen> codeblocks on Linux is a pile of fail with the Darklooks theme
<godstar> Tarthen: did you get my lpi link?
<Tarthen> nope
<godstar> Tarthen: http://lpi.org/eng/certification/ubuntu_certified_professional
<Tarthen> ugh dns is horribly slow tonight
<godstar> Tarthen: are you using opendns?
<Tarthen> nope
<Tarthen> don't want to, either
<godstar> lol
<Tarthen> everything is slow where I live
<godstar> Don't blame ya.
<Tarthen> 3000km from ISP hub FTL
<ActionParsnip1> Tarthen: not with fibre optic
<Ali_> ok dudes this is getting annoying
<Ali_> all my files are showing up as text files!
<Tarthen> o.o
<ActionParsnip1> Ali_: do they show as text file if you log on as another user
<Ali_> ActionParsnip1, just checked as guest user and it seems ok for there
<godstar> hmm
<godstar> Corrupt profile?
<ActionParsnip1> Ali_: then its your gconf/gnome settings
<Ali_> hmm
<Ali_> how do i fix it?
<Ali_> this just happened now
<Ali_> after the latest update
<Tarthen> ahaha
<Tarthen> i have it too
<Ali_> hmm
<Tarthen> thats funny
<Ali_> so anyone know how to fix it?
<yofel> Ali_: do you mean bug 444962?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444962 in glib2.0 "shared-mime-info-0.7-ubuntu1 update is broken" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444962
<KruyKaze> WTF!!!
<yofel> KruyKaze: ?
<KruyKaze> i added google repos and the file association got fixed
<KruyKaze> it makes NO sense
<iflema> hmm
<yofel> KruyKaze: did you *also* install an glib2 update?
<yofel> KruyKaze: (if you mean all files being recognized as text files)
<KruyKaze> there was a kernel update that was not there before i added google
<Tarthen> update-mime-database.real -V ~/.local/share/mime/
<KruyKaze> all files had the same association
<Tarthen> that fixes it. parrently
<yofel> KruyKaze: see bug 444962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444962 in glib2.0 "shared-mime-info-0.7-ubuntu1 update is broken" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444962
<Tarthen> can confirm
<Tarthen> update-mime-database.real -V ~/.local/share/mime/
<Tarthen> fixes it
<MindVirus1> Hello. I just restarted and saw GRUB 1.97 with a list of kernels to choose from instead of the screenless GRUB 2, even though I have grub-pc installed.
<MindVirus1> Any suggestions?
<KruyKaze> it works now i'm not gonna mess with it :D
<godstar> KruyKaze: nice. gratz
<Ali_> nice
<Ali_> it fixed it
<Ali_> ok dudes
<Ali_> what;'s the stuff about upstart
<Tarthen> :)
<Ali_> and grub 2?
<yofel> !upstart | Ali_
<ubottu> Ali_: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<yofel> !grub2 | Ali_
<ubottu> Ali_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Ali_> yeah but should i change to them both?
<KruyKaze> oh wait what happened to the gdm theme settings?
<mikedep333> MindVirus1, that is as intended. Grub 1.97 is Grub 2
<yofel> Ali_: grub 2 I don't know, but upstart is forced
<MindVirus1> mikedep333: Are you sure?
<vistakiller1> hi
<mikedep333> I am not sure what you are asking, but I am 100% sure that GRUB 1.97 is GRUB 2
<Ali_> how do i know if i am using upstart?
<yofel> Ali_: actually jaunty used upstart, but only the sysvinit compatibility layer, not the native interface
<MindVirus1> mikedep333: Why the odd versioning scheme?
<mzz> MindVirus1: far from the only opensource app doing this
<mikedep333> MindVirus1, it is fairly common to see releases like 2.97 corresponding to the version 3
<KruyKaze> how do you change the gdm theme on koala?
<MindVirus1> OK.
<yofel> Ali_: if you have any conf files in /etc/init/ you're using it
<mikedep333> yeah, commercial software may not do it, but open source software does do that
<Ali_> aha
<mzz> commercial software may do the same internally
<Ali_> so the old init.d thingy doesn't work now?
<mikedep333> mzz, true
<Ali_> i don't get what's the difference
<mzz> Ali_: it does, the backwards compat layer is still there.
<mzz> Ali_: but a few important packages migrated from the compat layer to using upstart scripts directly.
<legend2440> yofel: i just updated karmic and  libglib2.0-0 is one of the upgrades. is there a problem with libglib2.0-0? or is it just  the shared-mime-info upgrade that is causing problems?
<yofel> legend2440: there was an update of shared-mime-info that changed the mime syntax and glib2 didn't support it
<mzz> Ali_: see /etc/init and/or which scripts in /etc/init.d are symlinks to upstart-job
<MindVirus1> Why does GRUB2 now use a screen?
<mzz> MindVirus1: a what?
<MindVirus1> I would prefer the old way.
<MindVirus1> mzz: I don't want a list of boot options.
<mzz> MindVirus1: if you mean the framebuffer instead of plain vga text usage: you can turn that off, iirc
<mikedep333> MindVirus1, do you mean it shows you a menu for 10 seconds instead of having just some text for 2 seconds?
<mzz> MindVirus1: see /etc/default/grub
<KruyKaze> i was wondering how to edit gdm on koala
<mikedep333> MindVirus1, you are using a beta version of Ubuntu. You want backup options
<Ali_> AHA
<Ali_> ok so i am using upstart
<Ali_> ok so now on to grub2
<Ali_> should i upgrade?
<MindVirus1> mikedep333: The screen is accessible when ESC is pressed.
<mzz> MindVirus1: same for that, see GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET (which I've set to 0 and true respectively, after which I have to hold shift to see the menu)
<MindVirus1> Ahh, shift.
<Ali_> i'm on GNU GRUB 0.97
<mikedep333> MindVirus1, if you want polish, stick with a released version of Ubuntu
<mzz> MindVirus1: at least shift worked, I haven't tried other keys but judging from the generated script you have to press shift.
<MindVirus1> mikedep333: I don't want polish.
<MindVirus1> I have been using Karmic since Alpha 3.
<MindVirus1> Probably earlier.
<MindVirus1> I report bugs.
<mikedep333> ok
<mikedep333> well
<mikedep333> you can edit the grub config files
<MindVirus1> OK. :)
<MindVirus1> mzz: I never tried seeing the menu.
<Tarthen> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Tarthen> if you didn't know
<MindVirus1> Tarthen: that's for GRUB1.
<mzz> MindVirus1: it was displayed by default here, with a 10 second timeout (after installing off the alternate beta cd)
<Tarthen> you need to make it writable
<Tarthen> MindVirus1: no, that's menu.lst
<mzz> Tarthen: I wouldn't edit that directly, since it'll just be overwritten on the next kernel upgrade or the like, if I'm not mistaken.
<MindVirus1> Ahh, right. Gentoo has caught up to me.
<mikedep333> yeah, grub.cfg is terrible to understand
<Tarthen> mhm
<mikedep333> but you can shorten the time
<mikedep333> "  set timeout=10"
<Ali_> err hello
<yofel> Tarthen: you do know that you aren't supposed to edit grub.cfg?
<Tarthen> regression in forms of being editable, srsly
<Ali_> :)
<Ali_> didn't i start the grub discussion here
<Ali_> ;)
<ActionParsnip1> yofel: you can though
<Tarthen> yofel: That's why there's sudo c:
<Ali_> i was asking if i should upgrade to grub2
<Ali_> :D
<Tarthen> or sudo su
<mzz> Tarthen: you can just use /etc/grub.d/40_custom for most things, afaik.
<Tarthen> >>
<legend2440> yofel: yes i had the shared-mime-info bug so i downgraded shared-mime-info and it fixed it. but is  libglib2.0-0 safe to upgrade?
<Ali_> anyone?
<ActionParsnip1> yofel: i have to as when a kernel gets installed it adds '--no-floppy' causing no boot at all (also adds it to recovery mode)
<ActionParsnip1> yofel: bug has been logged
<Tarthen> :q
<ActionParsnip1> yofel: so I have to manually edit it
<MindVirus1> mzz: Hope you don't mind if I'm bothering you. I have GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true, but also GRUB_TIMEOUT="10".
<mzz> MindVirus1: just peek at the generated grub.cfg, the actual timeout will be shorter. 3 seconds or so.
<mikedep333> this is funny, my grub.cfg is associated with MS office 2003
<mikedep333> office 2003 uses cfg files or something, and I have it installed in wine
<mzz> MindVirus1: I don't really know how those variables are supposed to interact. I get the feeling this part of the grub.cfg generation hasn't really been hashed out yet.
<MindVirus1> Fuck it then.
<mzz> mikedep333: .cfg is such a common extension it really shouldn't be associated with anything fancier than a text editor
<mikedep333> MindVirus1, we appreciate you trying out karmic to test bugs, but things like this will happen
<mikedep333> *to report bugs
<mikedep333> lol
<mikedep333> mzz, exactly
<MindVirus1> mikedep333: I am well aware.
<mzz> reminds me: does anyone have another linux (like jaunty) installed using a separate /boot partition? It looks like os-prober doesn't handle that case.
<MindVirus1> mikedep333: I am not complaining and this is not a bug.
<Ali_> btw yofel
<Ali_> yofel thanks for the solution to that problem
<yofel> Ali_: np, the bug was rather popular 12h ago when the package got release on the main server ^^
<yofel> *released
<Ali_> aha
<mzz> heh, looks like linux-boot-prober actually gets this right, but /etc/grub/30_os-prober ignores that information.
<ActionParsnip1> mzz: my fileserver does, ut its using gentoo
<Ali_> so
<Ali_> any takes on whether to upgrade to grub2 or not :S
<Ali_> :)
<yofel> Ali_: nobody here want's to take the responsibility if something breaks for you :P
<Ali_> HAHA
<Ali_> i noticed :D
<Dr_Willis> wow 1259 kB/S from the update servers...
<Ali_> nice
<Dr_Willis> It pays to update during the  early hours. :)
<yofel> Dr_Willis: early hours as from *where* ? (We usually talk in UTC here - 11:28 now :P)
<Ali_> haha
<Ali_> good old americans :)
<mikedep333> lol
<mikedep333> I'm at Penn State
<mikedep333> I'll whop his butt in a game of what we call football
<Dr_Willis> Futball
<johnf> anyone tried upgrading a xen host to karmic?
<Dr_Willis> 1666kB/s now :)
<Ali_> "Soccer"
<Ali_> but seriously guys
<Ali_> why the flip do u guys call 'hand ball' football??!
<Ali_> i mean surely u r supposed to play football with your feet!?
<Ali_> :D
<rsk> i tought it was called "hand-egg ball"
<nunodonat> hello everyone. i'm installing 9.10 from a daily-live, but the installer stops at the "configuring apt" step. the skip button doesnt help. How can I finish the installation?
<ActionParsnip1> Ali_: ive been saying this for years
<Ali_> hahaha
<Ali_> and REST room??
<Ali_> i mean, we normally go to our bedrooms to REST
<Ali_> ;)
<ActionParsnip1> Ali_: handball is a different game altogether, a bit like speedball just with less violence
<rsk> http://www.hahastop.com/pictures/Hand_Egg_Ball.jpg
<Ali_> ActionParsnip1, are u american?
<ActionParsnip1> Ali_: UK
<Ali_> aha
<Ali_> a fellow brit
<Ali_> :)
 * Dr_Willis eats a fryup, then some bangers and mash, then goes to the loo.
<Ali_> no the RESTroom, then
<nunodonat> anyone can help? :-/
<Ali_> not*
<ActionParsnip1> fryup for the win :D
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | nunodonat
<ubottu> nunodonat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ali_> sorry nunodonat we are talking about RESTrooms and FOOTball here
<Dr_Willis> He did ask.. but ive no idea about the answer.
<MindVirus1> Am I the only person with three "Software Sources" menu items in System->Administration?
<yofel> ActionParsnip1: he asked it already
<ActionParsnip1> nunodonat: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip1> nunodonat: did you verify the CD once initially booted to?
<nunodonat> ActionParsnip1: I'm using it now, live-cd version
<MindVirus1> Also, is Karmic going to have the new package manager-handling software?
<nunodonat> everything is working ok, except this installer..
<ActionParsnip1> nunodonat: it doesnt matter, did you verify the image and burned cd?
<nunodonat> no
<ActionParsnip1> nunodonat: dont you think you should, the CD may be defective
<ActionParsnip1> nunodonat: and you have no way of knowing what you have is ok, because at no point have you checked
<ActionParsnip1> nunodonat: they put the MD5SUM files on the servers for a reason
<dooglus> hi.  is there some way I can find out how much RAM is in a laptop running ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> free command shows ram/used/and how is being used
<MindVirus1> Does anyone know?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm there is that ubuntu-software-thinggie there allready
<Dr_Willis> Unless it got renamed AGAIN...
<Dr_Willis> i see add/remove applications is back.
<Dr_Willis> I guess there WAS that 'ubuntu-software-store' I dont see it in the menus any more
<Ian_> ubuntu software store changed to ubuntu software center
<Ian_> or centre
<Dr_Willis> I dont see it in the menus anyu more
<Ian_> should be in your first menu
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: is it in alacart?
<yofel> gnomefreak: what's alactart?
<Dr_Willis> I thought it was under system 0< admin
<MindVirus1> System->Administration has 3 copies of "Software Sources".
<MindVirus1> Is this correct?
<gnomefreak> yofel: menu editer. the spelling may be wrong
<yofel> Dr_Willis: that's where it *was*, it should be at the place where the old gnome Add/Remove was iirc
<gnomefreak> MindVirus1: shouldnt
<MindVirus1> gnomefreak: would you like a screenshot?
<gnomefreak> yofel: it is. at least here
<gnomefreak> MindVirus1: not really. i trust you. you should be able to disable the extras
<Dr_Willis>  there it is.. at the bootom of htemain menu..
<MindVirus1> gnomefreak: I am.
<Dr_Willis> not where it was a few days ago..
<MindVirus1> That changes nothing.
<Dr_Willis> ya think it would ALSO be in the admin menus
<MindVirus1> They are still hiding in /usr/share.
<iflema> some of those look kde-ish
<gnomefreak> MindVirus1: i still only have one entry
<yofel> Dr_Willis: it's supposed to be a replacement for add/remove, so the main menu is exactly where it belongs
<MindVirus1> gnomefreak: How do I rid the others?
<MindVirus1> Is GPK the preferred new thing?
<gnomefreak> not sure maybe try running killall gnome-panel in terminal
<MindVirus1> gnomefreak: That won't change anything. I just rebooted.
<MindVirus1> My menu is not stale.
<gnomefreak> MindVirus1: it was there before reboot?
<MindVirus1> yes.
<MindVirus1> *Yes.
<MindVirus1> Is GPK the preferred new thing, though?
<gnomefreak> MindVirus1: than file a bug against it (not sure the package. i just got up a little while ago
<gnomefreak> GPK?
<MindVirus1> packagekit-gnome
<gnomefreak> not sure
<Ian_> is there a way to share my ethernet connection to my ad how wireless network, via the nm applet?
<iflema> lol
<ActionParsnip1> !ics | Ian_
<ubottu> Ian_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Ian_> update manager doens't check if you'll have enough disk space on upgrade
<Dr_Willis> man.. xp is not wanting to see the ubuntu box.. getting on my nerves
 * Dr_Willis wonders if the little 'thunk' of the speakers waking up befor they play a sound will ever get fixed also.
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: can you ping and tracert to the box?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. findsmb isent even seeing it now.. but it is on and connected wired to the network. and it is web surfing
<Dr_Willis> thats weird
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: cool, can you ping and tracert by name or IP
<Ali_> drat
<Ali_> just updated
<Dr_Willis> xp makes samba drouble shooting even harder...
<Ali_> and stupid windows have disappeared
<Ali_> i mean the window manager
<Ali_> composite hasn't started
<Ali_> so how can i restart it?
<Dr_Willis> I think she may of been connected via wireless even tho she was wired.. going to make her reboot the thing.
<ActionParsnip1> Ali_: compiz --replace    do you mean?
<Ali_> aha
<Ali_> yes
<Ali_> now the windows are back
<Ali_> now do i have to retype that in every time i log in?
<ActionParsnip1> Ali_: what DE do you use/
<ActionParsnip1> Ali_: KDE? Gnome? XFCE? LXDE?
<ActionParsnip1> oh well
<Ali_> cool working now
<eagles0513875> !info grip
<ubottu> Package grip does not exist in karmic
<eagles0513875> !grip
<ubottu> grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. thats a weird 'fix'
<mzz> um
<iflema> m
<mzz> yeah, let's not do that
<Ali_> anyone know of a good rm to mp3 batch converter?
<iflema> since when does fedora use synaptic??
<iflema> oops wrong tab..
<ActionParsnip1> Ali_: if you can find one that will do 1, you can script it to do the rest using bash
<ActionParsnip1> Ali_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260029
<Ali_> cool
<Ali_> thanks
<Dr_Willis> winff might be able to do it als9o
<Ali_> this mencoder seems far too cryptic
<Ali_> anything gui based?
<Ali_> :S
<ActionParsnip1> Ali_: gui sucks for batch processes
<Ali_> hehe
<Ali_> i know
<Ali_> ok
<Ali_> anything that can just do: command oldfile.*
<Ali_> sorry
<Ali_> command *.rm
<Ali_> and it auto converts them all?
<ActionParsnip1> Ali_: if the command will accept that, or you can use: for i in *.rm do; command $i; done
<Ali_> oooo
<Ali_> rmconverter looks good
<legend2440> how will we know when its safe to upgrade shared-mime-info? i have it pinned. will i still get future shared-mime-info updates or does pinned prevent that?
<Koterpillar> With recent Karmic updates, almost all translation strings have reverted back to English. Is this a known thing to happen, or something I need to report?
<Amaranth> Yeah, it's known that the translations are suddenly only like 20%
<nemo> um. why am I getting 404s across the ubuntu pool?
 * nemo tries a new server
<Amaranth> nemo: apt-get update
<nemo> I just did that moments ago
<nemo> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/onboard/onboard_0.92.0-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<nemo> 404
<nemo> (and all the others)
<joaopinto> nemo, not for me, it depends on the random server you are getting
<eagles0513875> nemo: ifconfig and see if you have an ip
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, uh, how is that related to a 404 error :) ?
<damagu> anyone got skype working?
<eagles0513875> isnt 404 server not found meaning it could be that there is an issue with the internet connection
<joaopinto> damagu, good question, i didn't it doesn't allow me to select the input device
<eagles0513875> i have on a laptop with built in webcam but could never get built in mic to work
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, not it does, it means there is a server responding with a file not found, it's a server side issue, not a client side one
<joaopinto> not it does not
<eagles0513875> i always get those errors turned around in my head
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, unless you classify the server side as the internet :)
<nemo> eagles0513875: I'm online talking to you :D
<eagles0513875> its a part of the internet
<joaopinto> damagu, let me know if you figure how to fix it :P
<joaopinto> lol nemo
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, nothing that a ifconfig would help
<eagles0513875> hehe nemo:P you could be on from another machine
<eagles0513875> be back later
<eagles0513875> hehe
<nemo> yeah, guess I'll need to switch servers
<milaz> Hi everybody!
<nemo> at one point I had run the ping test to pick a specific server
<nemo> but earlier in Karmic that was pretty unreliable
<nemo> maybe I'll switch back to that
<legend2440> nemo: that onboard version number in the link you posted is wrong    http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/onboard/
<mzz> looks pretty right from here
<nemo> I just updated 10 minutes ago
<joaopinto> --2009-10-07 13:51:03--  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/onboard/onboard_0.92.0-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<joaopinto> Resolving us.archive.ubuntu.com... 91.189.88.40, 91.189.88.45, 91.189.88.46, ...
<joaopinto> Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com|91.189.88.40|:80... connected.
<joaopinto> HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<joaopinto>   HTTP/1.1 200 OK
<nemo> yeah. guess I have a bad IP here
 * nemo switches
<mzz> nemo: loaded ok here, but I'm probably just getting a different server out of the rotation.
<mzz> (a mesa-common-dev deb isn't loading yet here)
<nemo> running test thingy in update manager. thanks.
 * mzz is pretty sure he just needs to wait a bit for the mirror to catch up
<legend2440> mzz: your right. version number is ok. its still early here :)
<milaz> Guys, I'm testing Karmic Beta now, and Xorg goes to 100% CPU usage, although I'm not doing anything extraordinary, not watching movies, and not running screensavers. Any ideas should I report a bug or track this some way?
<JoshuaL> my fast user switch applet crashed
<kklimonda> the black gdm is final?
<JoshuaL> after a reboot
<nemo> amusing crash for me the other day
<nemo> totem locked up and crashed on closing - typical behaviour for it on all my computers
<nemo> however I'd learned it did this, had a change of heart and tried to halt the report which was taking a long time (maybe 'cause it had already locked up)
<nemo> anyway. wandered away and an hour later noticed my laptop fan spinning frantically
<nemo> apparently GDB was in an endless loop
<mzz> milaz: does it fix itself if you log out and back in?
<nemo> so the crash reported crashed
<milaz> mzz: yes, it does
<mzz> milaz: then it may be bug 439138
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/439138/+text)
<milaz> mzz: thanks, exactly it is this bug
<mzz> milaz: notice the bit about it also breaking vt switching
<mzz> milaz: I suspect that's a pretty reliable indicator of it being the same bug
<mzz> (I'm hitting that one myself, although not quite consistently, which makes sense given the bug's nature)
<aprilhare> hello. has anyone noticed with recent update icons are displaying unusually?
<milaz> mzz: yes, I cannot switch VTs
<milaz> mzz: CTRL+ALT+Fx do not work
<Ali_> yeah aprilhare
<Ali_> there's a fix somewhere
<Ali_> update-mime-database.real -V ~/.local/share/mime/
<Ali_> type that
<Ali_> guys how do i restart pulse audio?
<Ali_> i ran rmconverter and it took the sound card it seems
<Ali_> and now all my other sound doesnt work
<Ali_> so i need to give the sound back to pulse audio i think
<Ali_> anyone know how to do that?
<ActionParsnip1> Ali_: killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*
<ActionParsnip1> Ali_: then press alt+f2 and run pulseaudio
<aprilhare> Ali_: ok. typed. now what?
<aprilhare> logout or something?
<Ali_> strange
<Ali_> i just kiolled it
<Ali_> and now it worked
<Ali_> aprilhare, yeah try logging out and relogging in
<ActionParsnip1> Ali_: no worries
<aprilhare> brb :)
<Ali_> cheers
<aprilhare> re
<aprilhare> no that didn't do it
<aprilhare> all my desktop icons have turned into .desktop files!
<aprilhare> all icons are stuffed now
<Ali_> woops
<aprilhare> except for images.
<aprilhare> Ali_: reference?
<aprilhare> maybe there were more stepz
<Ali_> https://launchpad.net/bugs/444962 aprilhare
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444962 in glib2.0 "shared-mime-info-0.7-ubuntu1 update is broken" [High,Fix released]
<Raydiation> like the black colors of the gdm style :)
<Raydiation> but the brown is quite ugly
<legend2440> aprilhare: try downgrading  shared-mime-info   http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/s/shared-mime-info/shared-
<legend2440> mime-info_0.60-2_i386.deb
<aprilhare> downloaded the amd64 file and doing so now :)
<aprilhare> brb..
<mikedep333> legend2440, thanks a lot!
<Ali_> Raydiation, YES BROWN IS URGLY
<Ali_> someone PLEASE tell mark shuttleworth
<rockrat> hello
<Ali_> that MOST human beings think the brown colour scheme is urrrrrrrgly
<mikedep333> hey
<Ali_> just use blue
<rockrat> plz check this >> http://paste-bin.com/view/9c8b43cc
<Ali_> soothing
<Ali_> blue is nice
<aprilhare> fixed :)
<aprilhare> how long till update cometh?
<Raydiation> Ali_: the brown colorscheme is fine, just the bg in gdm is ugly
<mikedep333> Raydiation, I like it
<aprilhare> its all very chocolatey and nice
<aprilhare> night
<Koterpillar> it looks bloody on LCD if you don't look at just right angle.
<pwuertz> funny.. I like the brown/orange ubuntu themes.. expecially because everyone else uses some blueish style ^^
<rockrat> http://paste-bin.com/view/9c8b43cc
<Ali_> i hate the brown colour scheme
<Ali_> as do most other ppl i know
<pwuertz> by the way.. is anyone running qt4-applications on a gnome desktop? I'm experiencing problems with compiz+screensaver+qt4
<pwuertz> text cursers in qt4 applications are gone/stolen from an application when coming back from the  screensaver
<kklimonda> is there some weird bug in nautilus? instead of picture thumbnails I see ascii chars as in text files.. it happens with random files
<Koterpillar> kklimonda, 444962, I believe.
<damagu> joaopinto: I can't get Skype installed at all.
<damagu> Does anyone know how to get skype installed?
<damagu> It's not in the repos
<commander_> hey when i boot in i see i still have ubuntu 9.4 kernel there?any wya to get rid of them? cause i have ubuntu installed inside windows
<kklimonda> Koterpillar: thanks, looks like it is it
<cetanhota> Morning, what do I need to add to my 9.04 so I can do a upgrade to 9.10. This is a test laptop I use for Ubuntu.
<Koterpillar> cetanhota, update-manager -d
<cetanhota> thank you sir.
<joaopinto> damagu, you just install the .deb from their site ?
<mikedep333> commander_, you can remove them in synaptic
<commander_> u know what i mean...is it ok to remove them after distro upgrade?
<mikedep333> commander_, yes
<rockrat> plz help >> http://paste-bin.com/view/9c8b43cc
<damagu> joaopinto: it gives me errors
<damagu> did you use the ubuntu 8.10 one?
<commander_> it'll say i.e. ubuntu 9.10 karmic repeated 4x ,then Windows Vista and below tht ubuntu 9.4 jaunty
<joaopinto> yes
<mikedep333> commander_, you mean it offers to boot the entire Jaunty OS? weird
<joaopinto> installs fine here
<damagu> yeah me too
<commander_> unfortunately i have to go allll the way back to 8.04 to get it again
<mikedep333> commander_, I have never heard of people keeping old kernels for a good reason
<ActionParsnip1> mikedep333: incase the newest one starts going nuts
<legend2440> damagu: what is the error message?
<commander_> no no.when i turn on my laptop it ask me do i want to go into Windows or Ubuntu n i choose ubuntu .remember i installed it inside WIndows
<damagu> dpkg: unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and progress file descriptor>: Bad file descriptor.
<mikedep333> commander_, ok
<legend2440> damagu: in terminal type  sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.47-1_i386.deb
<legend2440> damagu: that descriptor error is a problem with  gdebi
<commander_> mikedeep it's no problem right
<damagu> ah okay
<commander_> i hope it goe thru
<commander_> goes
<mbeierl> Anyone know anything about smb mounts via gvfs-mount?
<ActionParsnip1> mbeierl: i know them in fstab
<mikedep333> mbeierl, I either use smb:// in nautilus or I use mount -t cifs
<mbeierl> The issue is that I see permission -rxw------, owner me, group me, on the file, but when I go to rm the file it says permission denied
<dooglus> so - I installed 32 bit karmic on my 64 bit machine.  it isn't seeing all 4GB of RAM, so I'd like to switch to the 64 bit version
<dooglus> I set up my home to be encrypted at install time
<dooglus> do I need to do anything to make sure it's mountable in the new install?  /home is a separate partition
<ActionParsnip1> mbeierl: is the file open: lsof | grep <filename>    will tell you
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip1: thanks, but no the file is not open.  The mount is new after a reboot of all things and I went to delete the file directly
<dooglus> mbeierl: perhaps you don't have write permission on the containing directory?
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip1: it's definitely a mis-match between the real SMB permissions on the file share and the reported permissions by samba/cifs
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip1: checked that already too.  directory also says -rwx------
<absaloutebeginne> hi can anyone please tell me how to install Karmic/9.10 using the terminal??
<dooglus> absaloutebeginne: I would expect you can edit your sources.list by hand and do a regular update, dist-upgrade
<absaloutebeginne> i'll give it a shot
<pwuertz> mbeierl, I don't think its possible for smb to display the correct permissions
<ActionParsnip1> mbeierl: is the mount, mounted so you can write to the directory?
<absaloutebeginne> i've gone into my sources list, and cannot find a dist upgrade option
<dooglus> absaloutebeginne: I mean edit the /etc/apt/sources.list to say 'karmic' instead of 'jaunty', then 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<dooglus> absaloutebeginne: you're meant to update one step at a time - ie. not straight from intrepid to karmic, but via jaunty
<absaloutebeginne> yeah I'm running Jaunty at the moment
<ActionParsnip1> !upgrade | absaloutebeginne
<ubottu> absaloutebeginne: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<joaopinto> dooglus, that is not the recommended procedure to upgrade !
<joaopinto> absaloutebeginne, please ignore the instructions from dooglus , you just need to run: update-manager -d
<ActionParsnip1> absaloutebeginne: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip1: I can delete other files and create new ones and delete the ones I've created.  I'm going to mount the share using NFS to see what the real permissions are.  I'm pretty sure this is a bug in cifs not shows permissions correctly and not being able to deal with it
<joaopinto> absaloutebeginne, and please have in mind that it's beta, don't upgrade unless you can afford to have a broken system
<ActionParsnip1> mbeierl: then log a bug if you suspect one
<absaloutebeginne> i have it on my desktop, but i need to re-install Mac OSX, so im going to try it on my old laptop
<absaloutebeginne> thank you joaopinto and ActionParsnip1
<joaopinto> mbeierl, have you checked that the share on the server has write permissions ? I believe samba will report the FS permissions without applying the share specific access mask
<joaopinto> the share can be read-only, and the file rw from a remote FS perspective
<rockrat> thanks
<Gika> hello
<Gika> i have a problem with 9.10 beta...after yesterday's updates, my ubuntu marks every file as "text file", even though they're mp3s or avis or jpgs or whatever
<mbeierl> joaopinto: thanks, yes I've got write perms on the share and the dir, I can create/read/write/delete other files, but certain files which have the "read-only" attribute set on the Windows file system cannot be deleted.  This would be a bug from what I can tell: cifs shows the file as "rwx" but really it's "r-x" and there is no method whatsoever to change the permission via cifs
<joaopinto> Gika, known issue
<Gika> joaopinto: ok then, just wanting to know if it was only me
<joaopinto> mbeierl, read only is a special attribute, not a file privilege, samba is expected to show you the file privileges
<Gika> also, other issue: my update manager has two "undoable" updates of grub which remove grub2 to put grub1 and is asking me to do a "partial upgrade", what should i do?
<joaopinto> it is not clear for me that it is a bug
<wekt> what non-KDE IRC client can filter joins & parts out of a channel window?  --so that they are not intermingled with the chat text.
<NoelJB> Gika, bug 444962
<kulight> wekt: pidgin
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444962 in glib2.0 "shared-mime-info-0.7-ubuntu1 update is broken" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444962
<joaopinto> xchat ?
<Ian_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Gika> NoelJB: is there a workaround other than downgrading?
<NoelJB> Gika, the new code is pushed.  I see it in my update list now.
<wekt> joaopinto: are you sure?  I think not.  I tried xchat & did not see that feature.  I also did not see that feature in pidgin, kulight.  I know there is an extended proferences feature to pidgin.  perhaps I need that?  or maybe there is some preference setting i did not find.
<Gika> i don't yet, but i use a mirror...i'm switching to the official servers
<dooglus> I just booted from a 64 bit live CD.  the CPU is stuck at 100% on the xorg process.  that wasn't the case in the 32 bit install I have.
<wekt> I will try pidgin immediately.
<NoelJB> Gika, you should see it fixed when you get 2.22.1-0ubuntu2.  if not, let us know.
<kulight> wekt-kvirc: its a plugin called "Join/Part Hiding"
<kulight> wekt-kvirc, im using it right now
<Gika> ok NoelJB, thanks.  also, do you know if there's a bug filed for my other problem? > <Gika> also, other issue: my update manager has two "undoable" updates of grub which remove grub2 to put grub1 and is asking me to do a "partial upgrade", what should i do?
<joaopinto> wekt, yes I am sure, let me search for the option
<joaopinto> wekt-kvirc, http://xchat.org/faq/#q211
<NoelJB> Gika, don't know.  might be related to bug 410886
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410886 in vm-builder "VMBuilder doesn't work with grub2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410886
<Gika> i don't think i have vmbuilder NoelJB, is it related to virtualbox?
<NoelJB> Gika, but it did result in a conflicts entry being added to grub-common
<Gika> yes, that's true
<Askar_> I have waited for 2 weeks or something to upgrade because im offered a partial upgrade and I have been told not to do that.. :(
<Askar_> update*
<Gika> so i should ignore the "partial update" warning, right?
<Askar_> but how long can it take for this to be "fixed" so I can upgrade? :O
<dschulz> hi all
<dschulz> anyone experiencing sound lockups when switching between ttys ?
<dschulz> recently noticed that if I switch to tty01 while amarok is running.. sound stops until I change to tty07 again
<dschulz> but after that, sound is crappy for a while
<dschulz> anyone can try to reproduce what i describe?
<Kernel2603> salve
<Kernel2603> karmic la rilasciano il 29 ottobre?'
<wekt> thanks.  I'll give pidgin a try for a while.
<Gika> sì Kernel2603 (in questo canale parlano inglese però)
<Kernel2603> sorry
<Gika> se vuoi altre delucidazioni contattami in privato
<Kernel2603> i want to know some difference between 9.04 and karmic 9.10
<Pici> Kernel2603: The beta link in the topic lists some of the new features
<Gika> there's plenty of them at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta Kernel2603
<BluesKaj> !it | Kernel2603
<ubottu> Kernel2603: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Kernel2603> i know
<Kernel2603> but i can speak english no problem
<sageNsand> After reading the forum it appears there is problems in the update. I think I'll wait a day or so and read the forum, but I want to share this with you. Something I never see before is in the Notification area I have a red circle icon with a explanation mark in it and it says:
<sageNsand> "The update information is outdated. This may be caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer available. Please update manually by clicking on this icon a then selecting 'Check for updates' and check if some of the listed repositories fail"
<sageNsand> When I do manual check it says I'm up to date. Does this mean there is a problem with the servers?
<Gika> sageNsand, you might be using a mirror which has yet to synchronize with the main server
<sageNsand> I'll wait a day or so
<thiebaude> what can i do about:Sorry, the program "compiz.real" has closed unexpectedy?
<thiebaude> i dont use compiz, anymore
<Gika> thiebaude if you don't use compiz uninstall it through synaptic
<thiebaude> Gika, thanks, i'll do that
<dooglus> is anyone familiar with the new encrypted home feature in karmic?
<thiebaude> Gika, i had a few compiz entries in synaptic that i removed
<thiebaude> bbl 80mb of updates
<joaopinto> dooglus, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeDirectory
<dooglus> joaopinto: I am needing to reinstall karmic, and am wondering if I need to do anything before hand to be able to keep the contents of my encrypted home
<flukebox> hi all
<joaopinto> dooglus, no idea :\
<flukebox> hi all .... i just updated to 9.10.. and find out that my nautilus ..open with commands are no more working ... anyway to fix that or revert back?
<BluesKaj> dooglus, back it up if you can
<nostahl> hi guys any threat doing the latest updates/upgrade?
<Mach> is there linux insurrance?
<rsk> Mach: what is that?
<NinjaPlimsolls> hey all
<BluesKaj> dooglus, I reinstalled karmic on / by using the manual partition option without formatyting of course , all my app conf files and settings were saved altho some apps disappeared
<NinjaPlimsolls> running the new Karmic beta, any ideas why I have the ugly login screen?
<eagles0513875> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> dooglus, reinstalling the missing apps was easily done and all the previous settings with those apps were retained
<BluesKaj> hi eagles0513875
<nostahl> i havnt updated for a week or two on karmic. any threats doing the latest udates without breaking
<NinjaPlimsolls> anyone? :(
<NinjaPlimsolls> im still getting this GDM login screen: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/Sr34Ip_wWXI/AAAAAAAADQo/N2xwyFMqrog/s1600-h/ubuntu910finalartwork-large_005.jpg
<rsk> NinjaPlimsolls: because you installed it
<BluesKaj> nostahl, you're in for a large update , you really should update more often in order to keep the changes as minimal as possible from uipdate to update.
 * Mach is waiting for full release for karmic
 * Dr_Willis can never access LOOOONG url;s like that in weechat.
<Dr_Willis> the text wrapping goofs up the url handler of gnome-terminal
<davisc> Dr_Willis: Worked fine for me there in gnome-terminal...
<Dr_Willis> davisc:  the wrapping of the text is what breaks it in weechat.
<davisc> Ah, right
<Dr_Willis> when it goes to the next line when it wraps it gets idented   and a | put in there.
<Dr_Willis> wich is a littel annoying.
<fabio_27> hi, little question, how do I access the grub2 menu at boot to use a different kernel than the standard one? pressing esc doesn't do anything
<Dr_Willis> fabio_27:  Unhide the grub2 menu by editing the /etc/default/grub file
<Dr_Willis> thers some bugs where it dosent get unhidden  by default when it should
<Dr_Willis> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Dr_Willis> ie: add the # to comment out the setting
<fabio_27> ah thank you very much
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure why the thing even tries to hide the menu..
<NinjaPlimsolls> ive just used the update manager in Karmic beta and its saying its doing a distribution upgrade?
<NinjaPlimsolls> does that mean its getting newer stuff, or its sticking me back on 9.04
<joaopinto> NinjaPlimsolls, if you are on beta, is doing upgrades on beta
<NinjaPlimsolls> joaopinto, thanks mate... just wondered why its doing a whole dist upgrade thats all! :P
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | NinjaPlimsolls
<ubottu> NinjaPlimsolls: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed.  Unless the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list have changed, this does not involve upgrading to a new release.
<NinjaPlimsolls> Pici, thanks
<nostahl> i held off updating after that screw up with the upstart heh
<NinjaPlimsolls> nostahl, plz dont say that! If i don't come back after restarting its cause Karmic nuked itself ;)
<nostahl> heh
<nostahl> im updating right now to the latest and greatest
<Pici> There was a warning in the /topic when that was happening and we removed it when the issue was resolved.
<davisc> NinjaPlimsolls: But that's the fun of testing! :-)
<nostahl> pici i had updated right as it rolled out i didnt see a topic when i did it heh
<thiebaude> davisc, yep
<NinjaPlimsolls> davisc, indeedy mate :)
<NinjaPlimsolls> oh dear, its asking me if I wanna keep GRUB :S
<EvilRoey> hello
<EvilRoey> Any chance that Ubuntu 9.10 will come with kernel 2.6.32?
<joaopinto> EvilRoey, No
<EvilRoey> great
<EvilRoey> no r600 for me, heh
<nostahl> ninja i like grub2
<NinjaPlimsolls> yeah now gonna try it out
<joaopinto> it would be insane to change the kernel after beta
<EvilRoey> right
<nexsja> 'ello. Since i've installed 9.04b my mysql server has stopped functioning. It just doesn't start now.
<NinjaPlimsolls> does it still look like a 1980's plain bootloader?
<joaopinto> nexsja, you mean 9.10 beta ?
<nexsja> joaopinto, yes, sorry.
<EvilRoey> joaopinto:  I mean I agree, I just don't like that the r600 ati driver is in kernel 2.6.32+ only
<NinjaPlimsolls> ooooh restart window, lets see what happens! wish me luck folks! :P
<thiebaude> ok
<nostahl> solong ninja
<nostahl> nice knowin yya
<thiebaude> haha
<joaopinto> nexsja, clean install or upgrade ?
<nexsja> http://pastebin.ca/1601513 this is what i get when i want to start mysql
<nexsja> joaopinto, upgrade
<joaopinto> hum, you are the second report I see about mysql upgrade failing
<nexsja> hm, it started now. Though didn't. I guess i did smtn again.
<joaopinto> ok :)
<nexsja> I've created a directory in /var/run/ named mysql, gave the user mysql permissions to this dir and... this is the second time i've done this
<nexsja> so, i guess, when i do a restart my mysql server won't work again
<joaopinto> nemo, erm, wait, you are fixing it manually ?
<joaopinto> ops, nexsja
<nexsja> yas
<NinjaPlimsolls> ooooooh linux you sexy girl, gimme a kiss!
<thiebaude> NinjaPlimsolls, great
<thiebaude> sexy and fast
<NinjaPlimsolls> and just upgraded without nuking itself
<NinjaPlimsolls> bonus ;)
<nexsja> linux is weird. Sometimes nothing works, but when people fix it - they're happy. Me included. Though nobody choses, for example, a Mac where everything works... Or at least that's what they say
<NinjaPlimsolls> is it possible to auto-authenticate? ive never worked out how to stop having to put passwords in to install stuff, or scratch my nose, etc etc
<Dr_Willis> You dont want to GET me started on teh issues ive had with Macs.....
<Dr_Willis> NinjaPlimsolls:  yes.. but thats bad practice... and sounds like a windows feature. :)
<NinjaPlimsolls> LOL
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, yep
<NinjaPlimsolls> call me lazy
<fabio_27> hmm i'm trying to use a 2.6.30 kernel from the kernel-ppa with karmic. somehow the structure for dvb devices is different than with the official 2.6.31. I get /dev/dvb0.dvr0 etc. devices instead of /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0 etc. any help how I can change that to the way it is on the 2.6.31 kernel?
<NinjaPlimsolls> fabio_27, thats because the HAL has been deprecated
<nexsja> NinjaPlimsolls, it is possible, though all your passwords will be quite v0
<nexsja> visible to everyone
<NinjaPlimsolls> nexsja, including my login pass?
<NinjaPlimsolls> im the only user of this machine
<fabio_27> I see, now way to use a 2.6.30 kernel with karmic?
<nostahl> when are they going to give you thee ability to do simple commands in empathy like /j #ubuntu+1
<nexsja> NinjaPlimsolls, don't know about that, but all your ftp, wireless and other passwords will be just saved in plain text
<NinjaPlimsolls> nexsja, ok bad idea then! :P
<nexsja> Dr_Willis, well, from what i've heard from some mac fans they say that everything runs pretty smoothly :>
<NinjaPlimsolls> looking forward to the single-window GIMP 2.8 however, finally able to beat Photoshop? hmmmm
<nexsja> NinjaPlimsolls, why just not use photoshop under wine? :D
<NinjaPlimsolls> CS4 needs hardware acceleration
<NinjaPlimsolls> never managed to get it working
<nexsja> and CS3?
<Ian_> because photoshop costs moneys?
<nostahl> 166 megs out of 296 megs
<kaddi> nexsja: from what people experienced in my surrounding. mac equals to at least one hardware failure in the first 3 month and from there it only goes downhill. Which doesn't stop them from being mac-fans. It just proves the great customer service if you have to send in your product 3 times a year :p
<xipi> hi. can i dare to use karmic as a production system, already?
<xipi> or is it still too shaky?
<NinjaPlimsolls> kaddi, thats weird, ive known people with 10 year old macs that are still running
<nostahl> but but... they only use "mac certifed" computer parts heh
<nostahl> how could they fail lol
<nexsja> xipi, you would, although it has minor instabilities
<xipi> nexsja: like which?
<joaopinto> xipi, you should not
<kaddi> xipi: I'm doing this right now, but I wouldn't advise it. Not if you really need your PC. It's been running without a glitch for me though.
<NinjaPlimsolls> xipi, im having some troubles installing deb packages
<nexsja> xipi, well, i'm having some trouble with mysql and some quite annoying issues with wireless
<joaopinto> nexsja, do not recommend beta for a production system
<NinjaPlimsolls> xipi, so if you get the same problem, just sudo dpkg -i blabla.deb
<xipi> ok. thanks for the info
<xipi> maybe i should wait a little longer
<nexsja> joaopinto, i'm not recommending it, just saying that it's usable, not that i advise it :>
<nostahl> cant wait for the jailbreak to come out for my ipod touch 3g
<NinjaPlimsolls> karmic seems fine to me
<NinjaPlimsolls> but I like bleeding edge
<joaopinto> nexsja, it's usable right now, it mayne unusable tomorrow
<nexsja> did anybody else, by the way, had any issues with wireless?
 * NinjaPlimsolls shudders at the thought of wireless
<nexsja> :D
 * NinjaPlimsolls caresses his Cat6e patch cable
<kaddi> no :D
<nullkuhl> hello, i have just installed Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala Beta , however i try inserting my usb drive in it but ubuntu doesnt detect it, it doesnt show up in fdisk list and when i type lsusb i get nothing , please advice.
<nexsja> yes, linux+wireless = fun.
<nostahl> type dmesg
<NinjaPlimsolls> is it formatted?
<Ian_> nexsja: no problems whatsoever
<kaddi> is there a way of keeping ubuntu from removing wicd and reinstalling networkmanager with every upgrade?
<nullkuhl> yes its formated
<Joeboy> nexsja: mine has started autoconnecting to the wrong network, but that might not be a karmic thing as that was happening to my fg too in jaunty
<nullkuhl> i even tried more than 1 device
<NinjaPlimsolls> as what?
<nullkuhl> same prob
<Ian_> nm applet is really going forward and i didn't have any driver problems
<nullkuhl> fat32
<NinjaPlimsolls> you using a hub at all?
<NinjaPlimsolls> or straight on the USB headers?
<nullkuhl> straight
<NinjaPlimsolls> interesting
<nexsja> Well. for me, i've noticed that, dunno why, the range of wireless networks has shortened since 9.04. When i first installed 9.04 i was amazed by the amount of wireless networks found by linux, and now a windows machine gets better connection then me in the same range
<NinjaPlimsolls> open a terminal and dmesg > boot
<NinjaPlimsolls> open the boot file in your home folder and do a search for USB
<Joeboy> I'm getting frequent crashes of metacity/awesome (whichever session I run). anyone else seeing anything like that, or have any idea why?
<nexsja> and i've had these weird issues that a network just disappears suddenly.
<nullkuhl> usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
<nullkuhl> usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
<nullkuhl> usbcore: registered new dervice driver usb
<NinjaPlimsolls> check, check, check
<NinjaPlimsolls> keep going
<nullkuhl> its quite massive
<NinjaPlimsolls> yeah you should have loads more USB lines
<nullkuhl> hmm
<NinjaPlimsolls> one for each of your usb slot
<JazzplayerL9> crap...just a warning for people...latest update, don't hide anything in your main gnome menu or your Apps menu will disappear.  Found that out the hard way...related to Alacarte
<nullkuhl> any idea then
<NinjaPlimsolls> JazzplayerL9, as in .file?
<nostahl> why hide icons in the app menu
<NinjaPlimsolls> oh in the menu, scratch that
<JazzplayerL9> NinjaPlimsolls, yeah...the menu itself is active, but nothing is there
<JazzplayerL9> NinjaPlimsolls, Places and System still show up for me
<Dr_Willis> that makes it more use4r friendly
<Dr_Willis> :)
<NinjaPlimsolls> JazzplayerL9, youve lost me
<Dr_Willis> a empty applications menu bug.
<JazzplayerL9> what Dr_Willis said
<Dr_Willis> Yea whgat he said
<NinjaPlimsolls> nullkuhl, not sure what the problem could be to be honest, try the USB device on a different machine
<NinjaPlimsolls> may have failed?
<nullkuhl> no
<nullkuhl> works
<nullkuhl> ill try rebooting now
<NinjaPlimsolls> ok chap let me know how it goes
<nullkuhl> aha
<nullkuhl> reboot works
<kaddi> congrats :D
<nullkuhl> seems that the koala was asleep
<nullkuhl> lol
<kaddi> lol
<NinjaPlimsolls> tadaaa
<NinjaPlimsolls> too many eucalyptus leaves
<NinjaPlimsolls> anyone else having problems using the dpkg GUI?
<nullkuhl> btw
<nullkuhl> my koala is just installed 2 min ago, and some icons started disappearing at the menu already
<SKB> The problem cannot be reported: This is not a genuine Ubuntu package
<SKB> ?
<thiebaude> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jtimberman> i just did an apt-get upgrade on my karmic system, and now networking doesn't start up, complains that /var/run/network/ifstate doesn't exist. is this a known issue?
<vega-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/377432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377432 in ifupdown "ifdown: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate:" [Undecided,New]
<jtimberman> why was init changed fundmentally in the middle of the "feature freeze" is this documented somewhere?
<jtimberman> rsyslog init script is broken too
<Nattgew> is anyone else having problems with wireless recently?
<Mach> does anyone know a program better than wine?
<darthanubis> linux?
<vigo> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Mach> ubuntu
<kaddi> what do you want to do?
<Mach> running windows applications on ubuntu
<darthanubis> google virtualization
<darthanubis> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Mach> !VMWare
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Mach> !Qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<SKB> !Cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Mach> so also wine runs game huh?
<SKB> yes, wine runs games
<darthanubis> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Mach> !Karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Mach> so it will release at 29th
<Pici> Thats what it says.
<Mach> nice
<Mach> btw
<Mach> when i use wine for running mirc
<Mach> the nicklist is pretty messed up
<NoelJB> jtimberman, do you mean the introduction of upstart?
<NoelJB> Nattgew, bug 444181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444181 in network-manager "Network-Manager becomes unresponsive in Gnome, Won't configure Wireless" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444181
<Mach> lol
<NoelJB> Nattgew, if it isn't that, I'm not aware of anything new.
<Mach> he has the same problem
<Mach> as i posted
<Mach> noeljb remember?
<NoelJB> Mach, problem?  which?
<Mach> well
<Mach> when i use wine for running a mirc
<Mach> the nicklist is pretty messed up
<SKB> use linux alternatives
<Mach> how?
<Pici> Mach: Are you running Karmic?
<NoelJB> Mach, you mean bug 444954
<Mach> nope
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444954 in network-manager-applet "(Ubuntu 9.10 beta) mobile internet connection settings cannot be saved and more" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444954
<Mach> 9.04
<Mach> no no
<Pici> Mach: Then you should be directing your questions to #ubuntu.  #ubuntu+1 is only for Karmic issues.
<Mach> oh
<Mach> sorryh
<Mach> bug 444181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444181 in network-manager "Network-Manager becomes unresponsive in Gnome, Won't configure Wireless" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444181
<Mach> same as my problem
<kaddi> try wicd :p
<Mach> wots that?
<Pici> Mach: #ubuntu
<NoelJB> kaddi, the bug is already fixed.
<wirechief_> I cannot get karmic-netbook-remix-i386.iso to boot from my usb stick, i used dd if=karmic-netbook-remix-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M to put the .iso on my usb stick
<Nattgew> my problem is that it just won't connect to the network, keeps asking for a password
<kaddi> Mach a different network-manager. NoelJB: I was just kidding. I don't really believe in fixing problems in one app by installing a different one. This being said, I've been very happy with wicd for 2 years now, while NM never really worked for me.
<wirechief_> i checked the karmic-netboo-remix-i386.iso's sha256sum and it was ok.
<wirechief_> date of download was today
<Mach> where can i get wicd?
<DopeGhoti> Mach: looks like it's in the repos; just apt-get wicd
<Nattgew> wpa_supplicant[1261]: Association request to the driver failed
<Nattgew> would that indicate a drive issue?
<Nattgew> driver
<Mach> E: Invalid operation wicd
<kaddi> Mach this will remove network-manager though! So if you decide to stop halfway through or if something goes wrong with the installation you might be left without internet connection
<legend2440> Mach: its in the repos. but you have to enable Universe
<kaddi> Mach apt-get install wicd ;)
<Mach> oh
<Mach> its gona remove the network-manager?
<Mach> then no thanks
<vigo> kaddi: Did that work for you?
<NoelJB> besides, the problem Mach has is that because his karmic wireless is b0rked, he can't install the fix.  which means that he wouldn
<NoelJB> t be able to install wicd, either.
<Mach> excatly noeljb
<NoelJB> he said that he's waiting for a release cd to fix it.
<Mach> u got it
<Pici> NoelJB: Mach said he was running 9.04
<Mach> yeah
<Mach> after i formatted
<FlipStonE> hello, i have a problem with my sound, after my upgrades of today... limewire plays music, vlc and mplayer don't...
<kaddi> vigo, you mean the command: apt-get install wicd? To the best of my recollection yes, although that was some 2 years ago. :p All the later installs of wicd I did by removing network-manager and installing the deb-package by hand from usb
<NoelJB> Pici, because if he were back running karmic, he'd have no networking :-)
<Mach> i installed 9.04 again
<vigo> kaddi: Okee dokee, Thank you.
<NoelJB> Mach, the release candidate comes out on the 22nd.
<jemark> Mach i habe karmic with working network-manager and the latest kernel update
<Mach> yeah i got no pro with that
<Mach> i can wait
<Mach> oh
<NoelJB> Nattgew, if you want, please try the packages from the PPA (https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk/+packages) and if they don't work, file a bug report.
<sur> I think my Nautilus settings are broken somehow after an update yesterday. Is it me or everyone. It is OK if it is not only me
<Nattgew> NoelJB, how would I know if the problem is with Network Manager?
<sur> looks like mime has gone
<NoelJB> sur, it isn't just you, but it should be fixed now.
<sur> and cannot arrange icons
<NoelJB> sur do another update and upgrade
<NoelJB> you want a new glib and some other changes.
<NoelJB> Nattgew, you can stop by #nm and ask if you want another opinion :-)
<jemark> NoelJB, :) yes, I had the problem yesterday but after the update the nm-applet worked again ;)
<sur> NoelJB, OK trying an update now. Will let you know
<Nattgew> thanks, I'll try that
<NoelJB> kaddi, I use wired, wireless and CDMA.  NM (now :-)) handles all of that quite seamlessly for me.
<djm62> I connect to the internet via wimax, and NetworkManager doesn't handle it... unfortunately that means that Empathy refuses to believe I
<djm62> ...I'm connected (darn netbook keyboard with return next to ')
<NoelJB> djm62, file a bug report, if you haven't already.  to put it on the radar if it isn't.
<kaddi> NoelJB: I might give it a try again at some point. After the upgrade it didn't see my network, so I simply removed it again and installed wicd, which immediately recognized it.
<kaddi> gotta run now. see you
<djm62> where do I file the bug report?  It seems like it isn't an issue with NetworkManager, but it cuts across several applications that believe NM: for example UbuntuOne, empathy, and pidgin (I have a workaround for pidgin)
<Dr_Willis> Err.. thers a feature in 9.10 to set the network manager to use 'wicd' instead of the network-manager' thing. I recall. No need to 'remove' one or the other.
<Mach> Noeljb got any idea how to fix this?
<Mach> i cant hear anything
<Mach> when i play some video clips or music .. i cant hear a sound
<NoelJB> djm62, launchpad.  and if NM can't connect via wimax, that seems a legit place to start.
<Dr_Willis> Mach:  you have sounds other wise? try playing the clips in vlc, or mplayer?
<Mach> well i tried
<Mach> well
<Dr_Willis> Mach:  is it 'some' clips.. or ALL video files?
<Mach> all of them
<djm62> NoelJB: I meant which package... I wouldn't be using beta if I didn't know where to report bugs.  NM not doing something it isn't supposed to do isn't really a bug though...
<Dr_Willis> Mach:  installed the w32codecs package yet?   i find totem a little brain dead in  some ways. im pretty much able to play anything i cqan find with vlc/gnome-mplayer and the w32codecs
<Mach> where can i install it?
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dr_Willis> !w32codecs
<NoelJB> djm62, network-manager.  it would be marked as a feature request/wishlist.
<Dr_Willis> those are at the medibuntu repo.
<NoelJB> djm62, unless you feel that NM shouldn't manage wimax.  Why shouldn't it?
<NoelJB> djm62, the fact that other things don't believe that you ARE connected ... well, that would be a different bug.  :-)
<djm62> NoelJB: I'm sure it will, but that's not the real problem... my wimax thingmy works fine, I'm using it now.  The problem is that last thing you mentioned
<djm62> I mean, the NM guys are no doubt aware of wimax: I don't think I need to report that as a bug until it's supposed to work and doesn't
<sur> NoelJB, Ubuntu servers are slow, do you think MIT mirrors would have the updates already? Is there lag between those mirrors in terms of package availability?
<NoelJB> sur, not a clue
<Dr_Willis> sur:  there can be a lag but rarely for very long (a few hrs perhaps)
<Dr_Willis> !info basic256
<ubottu> basic256 (source: basic256): educational BASIC programming environment for children. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-2 (karmic), package size 87 kB, installed size 292 kB
<djm62> OK I'll report the "I thought we were offline" thing against NM, as NM is the  common factor... better minds than I can move it to the correct place(s)
<domjohnson> Heyyy
<domjohnson> How goes it?
 * sur reboots
<Mach> so Noel
<Mach> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. IT would be nice if the 'Ubuntu software center' rembered my password when i authenicate...
<Dr_Willis> typing it for each app  i install is a little... tedious
<Mach> brb
<vigo> Dr_Willis:  Is there a line of code that can be altered for that. Like timeout=03 or whatever?
<Dr_Willis> vigo:  not that i see, i just ran it with gksudo software-center     - that kicked it quiet!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> software-center.... needs work.. badly
<domjohnson> I still have no sound
<Dr_Willis> But it is a work in progress
<domjohnson> hmm...software center isnt the default add/rem programs on here,,,
<vigo> Dr_Willis: Nice job, is the usr pwd in cache or someplace still or is there a flush after X?
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, and so is integration with policykit.
<Dr_Willis> Its at the bottom of the applications menu.
<NoelJB> (a work-in-progress)
<domjohnson> Its not, Dr_willis
<domjohnson> Not for me
<Dr_Willis> I see my self still using synaptic......
<Dr_Willis> domjohnson:  it just moved there for me after todays updates (or yesterdays)\
<nostahl> why dont they implement common irc commands like /j
<nostahl> in empathy
<domjohnson> ohhh
<domjohnson> Im just updating now
<domjohnson> Im using xchat on here
<Dr_Willis> it was under system -> admin  where i really think it SHOULD be...
<domjohnson> for msn i use emesene
<domjohnson> what is /j anyway?
<Dr_Willis> short for /join
<nostahl> lets you join another room ie /j #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> a command that most EVERY irc client does
<DopeGhoti> I'd be amused by any IRC client with no /join command
<nostahl> how stupid is it that they dont let you in empathy
<jtimberman> irssi ftw. :)
<nostahl> and how did empathy make it into karmic because of that
<domjohnson> ok
<DopeGhoti> wait— empathy has no /join‽
<nostahl> nope you have to go to the contact list
<nostahl> go to room
<nostahl> and then hit join
<DopeGhoti> wait— channels are 'contacts'‽
<domjohnson> Use XChat
<nostahl> then a popup comes up and you type the room in there
<DopeGhoti> Wow, empathy sounds less and less interesting to me now
<domjohnson> What do you use, DopeGhoti?
<DopeGhoti> domjohnson: I alternate between xChat and irssi
<domjohnson> :D
<domjohnson> I use XChat
<domjohnson> Its interface isnt too tidy, but its still good
<nostahl> i use to use pidgin just for the other protocols
<nostahl> trying empathy to figure out what the dev's thought it's redeeming qualities were
<nostahl> maybe im overlooking something
<DopeGhoti> nostahl: afaik, it's the engine behind it (telepathy) and that by rolling in Empahy, they can lose Ekiga
<nostahl> who even uses ekiga
<nostahl> skype is top
<DopeGhoti> nostahl: people who want AVoIP
<nostahl> i have skype on all of my devices
<nostahl> love it
<snek> i'm having problems automounting a few XFS partitions with Karmic.. made directories under /media and added the correct lines to /etc/fstab, anybody else have a problem like this?
<snek> my /etc/fstab: http://pastebin.org/38731
<snek> i have to sudo mount -a on ever reboot to get them to mount
<domjohnson> I have a question for you all - why do [i]you[/i] think that ubuntu has no viruses?
<snek> domjohnson, because of the way linux permissions work
<DopeGhoti> why is pastebin forwarding me to 'wallpapersuggest'‽
<Dr_Willis> !info pyrocket
<ubottu> pyrocket (source: pyrocket): control Striker II and Dream Cheeky USB Missile Launchers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 49 kB, installed size 264 kB
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm....
<nostahl> dopeghoti pastie.org ftw
<Dr_Willis> I know what i want for Xmas now... :P
<Pici> DopeGhoti: What url are you using to access the pastebin?
<SKB> hehe
<DopeGhoti> nostahl: that *was* pastebin.org
<nostahl> dopeghoti read again pastie.org
<DopeGhoti> ah
<nostahl> stumbled across it last month its really nice and quick to upload
<snek> indeed, my /etc/fstab on pastie: http://pastie.org/645606
<snek> could it be the last two numbers? because they are 0 0 and my / is 0 1?
<domjohnson> Oh dear...
<domjohnson> How do i add another partition onto ubuntu?
<nostahl> gparted
<domjohnson> I just got a low disk space warning
<DopeGhoti> Is there a way to change pastebinit's default pastebin clone?
<domjohnson> Right, but like, to mount it so that its sort of intergrated into my home foler
<DanaG> weird... wubi for karmic doesn't work on a win7 PC I have here.  Optiplex 740.
<domjohnson> *folder
<domjohnson> nvm
<DanaG> Try (hd0,0) FAT16: No WUBILDR
<DanaG> Try (hd0,1) NTFS5:   <hangs here>
<domjohnson> huh?
<domjohnson> Who was that directed to?
<snek> domjohnson, you can actually mount a dir on another drive into a dir where you need more space
<RPG_Master> OK, I filled my hard drive, which I know does funky stuff to ubuntu
<RPG_Master> Now my icons are white pieces of paper on my desktop :(
<brynjarh> I just created a ubuntu usb install disk but when I select anything in the boot menu I get "Boot loader  /casper/vmlinz" and nothing else, except for Boot from first had disk, then it boots from first hard disk.
<DanaG> Who was my question directed to?  To anyone who can answer.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<nostahl> they need to suck up karmic's gut
<nostahl> it getting too big
<nostahl> 3.5 gigs
<RPG_Master> SO... can anyone help me and my missing/messed up icons?
<nostahl> getting too big for my eeepc's sda1
<rsk> nostahl: including swap?
<bucky> bug #402190
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402190 in wubi "Wubi Not Launching on Windows 7" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402190
<nostahl> just /root
<rsk> dosen't sound right
<nostahl> just did sudo aptitude autoclean
<nostahl> and sudo apt-get autoremove
<nostahl> and it dropped it to the 3.5 gig mark
<nostahl> was nearing 4 gigs
<rsk> maybe ubuntu is not for you then
<nostahl> pft
<nostahl> could always go back to the superior Arch linux :)
<rsk> yep
<snek> remove some things then
<snek> or start with a bare install and work your way up
<nostahl> only installed filezilla and skype
<RPG_Master> so, no one knows how to fix my issue?
<RPG_Master> :(
<snek> mine is using 3.2gb now and i have quite a few things installed
<snek> RPG_Master, maybe try setting your theme to another icon set?
<djm62> mine is a bit big for my sda1 (eeepc901)
<RPG_Master> snek: Didn't fix it :(
<slacker_nl> pfff
<djm62> which is a shame, because aside from that it's the best machine I've ever owned, and everything worked OOTB
<MichaelKohler> how can I automatically re-generated my /boot/grub/menu.lst? "uname -r" says "2.6.31-11-generic", but in my menu.lst I just have 2.6.28-xx entries..
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. My netbook has a 120gb hd. :)
<RPG_Master> Is there like a pastebin for screenshots?
<snek> imageshack.us?
<slacker_nl> my cpu is going beserk, X is continuesly taking 99% CPU
<slacker_nl> MichaelKohler: update-grub
<coppro_> okay, this is bad
<Joeboy> ooh
<DopeGhoti> RPG_Master: picpaste.com
<RPG_Master> snek: I was hoping for something quick
<nostahl> dr_willis ya but the good netbooks are ssds :)
<snek> i thought karmic didn't use menu.lst anymore??
<vigo> RPG_Master: Yes there is, but I have to look it up again.
 * Joeboy notices awesome is taking up ~95% cpu
<coppro_> okay, this is bad
<coppro_> I just updated and now X is a CPU hog
<slacker_nl> coppro_: i have the same issue
<coppro_> also, my console (non-X)l no longer sets the font correctly at startup
<MichaelKohler> snek: possible.. I kinda messed up with the grub
<slacker_nl> coppro_: same issue
<coppro_> ThinkPad?
<slacker_nl> coppro_: dell latitude d630
<coppro_> Intel graphics chip?
<slacker_nl> full of intel hardware, saw an xorg intel upgrade today
<slacker_nl> yes sir
<coppro_> probably it then
<snek> yeah the xorg intel drivers are known to be buggy sometimes
 * coppro_ is about to try rebooting with an old kernel
<coppro> what the...
<Joeboy> coppro: didn't work for me
<snek> i just apt upgraded and have no problems with an nvidia card
<Joeboy> fwiw
<coppro> rebooted, missed grub, and now the console font is right
<slacker_nl> coppro: don't think that is an issue
<coppro> trying X now
<slacker_nl> think the issue is xorg
<MichaelKohler> slacker_nl: thxc
<slacker_nl> np
<coppro> slacker_nl: try 'sudo service kdm/gdm stop' and rebooting; seems to have worked for me
<slacker_nl> coppro: did that earlier today
<slacker_nl> worked for that reboot
<snek> but.. wouldn't a reboot automatically do a gdm stop?
<slacker_nl> but came back tonight
<slacker_nl> well, i'm going to restore to yesterday's setup, pin some packages and check if it is X org kernel related
<coppro> just rebooted, didn't happen
<coppro> weird
<coppro> good that someone is looking into this.
<coppro> I'd guess it's a kernel issue as the console font should be set before X starts, and if that's failing it can't be an X issue
<RPG_Master> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_1.png
<RPG_Master> :(
<slacker_nl> well, see you in a bit
<slacker_nl> rstoring
<RPG_Master> ^check it out and please help
<Dr_Willis> looks like its showing the contents of the .desktop files not the icons for them, for one thing...
<Dr_Willis> at least thats what the black text is.
<coppro> yeah, that's what I thought
<Dr_Willis> did you just drag/drop items from the menus to the desktop to get those icons?
<RPG_Master> Yeah, a LONG time ago, this just started happening today
<domjohnson> GRR
<Dr_Willis> i would test see if it also affects a NEW user.. and see if it affects NEW icons you drag from the menus
<domjohnson> it logged me off suddenly
<domjohnson> then the mouse wasnt working
<domjohnson> so i had to reboot
<domjohnson> some "maintenance" thing came up
<domjohnson> i cancelled
<domjohnson> It didnt boot
<domjohnson> brb
<RPG_Master> Dr_Willis: Can I test that in a guest account?
<Dr_Willis> RPG_Master:  no idea... try it and see
<RPG_Master> ok, brb
<Dr_Willis> but if it works.. is that really a valid test. :)
<Joeboy> RPG_Master: try update-mime-database.real -V ~/.local/share/mime/
<djm62> wow, that NetworkManager/EverythingThatUsesNetworkManager bug has been around for years
<Joeboy> (that seemed to fix it for me, although that might have been coincidental)
<RPG_Master> Joeboy: Didn't work :(  Also, its opening images in gedit :O
<Joeboy> RPG_Master: log out and in again?
<Ian_> how do i install plugins in the eclipse supplied by the karmic repo's :p
<RPG_Master> ok
<boondoklife> hey guys I have a question, On the beta page it says to report any messages that come up after grub and before splash. do i use apport-bug to do this and if so what program should i feed it?
<Dr_Willis> I get o many messages there boondoklife  its scary. :)
<Dr_Willis> imust get like 30 lines of text
<boondoklife> well i only get about 5 so not that bad =P
<boondoklife> just a bunch of usb clamoring
<Dr_Willis> I still get an 'acerfan' message and like 30 usb messages and some about fsck
<boondoklife> heh i get the fsck messages too and some starting blah blah blah messages
<domjohnson> I get loads of lines too
<domjohnson> i get several
<domjohnson> I get an fsck message
<boondoklife> Im really just happy my btheadset works now without alot of scripting
<domjohnson> How do you report them ,anyway?
<domjohnson> Because they varyn from boot to boot
<boondoklife> domjohnson: that is what I was asking =P
<domjohnson> i know bondo
<domjohnson> I was wondering too :)
<RPG_Master> FIXED :D
<RPG_Master> thanks :)
<Joeboy> RPG_Master: awesome
<MichaelKohler> why does gnome-do show my about 150% CPU time in the System Monitor? isn't that kinda weird?
<MichaelKohler> or is it because I have a dual core so it shows in total 200%?
<FloridaGuy> firefox keeps closeing on me....and opera wont install....tryed reinstalling gdebi....but still wont open to install opera
<balor> Have the Power Preferences for on battery power disappeared in Karmic?
<Ian_> how do i install plugins in the eclipse supplied by the karmic repo's
<FloridaGuy> firefox keeps closeing on me....and opera wont install....tryed reinstalling gdebi....but still wont open to install opera
<domjohnson> Need to go into the live disc
<domjohnson> so be back in about half an hour or so
<boondoklife> balor: do you mean the tab in system -> prefs -> power managment?
<balor> boondoklife, Yes.
<boondoklife> Anyone have an issue with empathy and nickserv messages crashing it?
<boondoklife> balor: I have that tab on mine, so it should be there
<balor> boondoklife, thanks
<boondoklife> balor: np
<tehbaut> heh, well the installer /was/ stuck on step 3, but now it's doing something
<tehbaut> oh, screensaver tried to start
<tehbaut> so still stuck on step 3 (from inside live demo environment)
<tehbaut> should I keep waiting? it's been about 10 mins now
<boondoklife> can i get two people pm me, trying to see if that will crash empathy so i can report it.
<jedipottsy> hey can somone help with UNR?
<imachine> what's UNR ?
<jedipottsy> im missing some game icons in the game section, and there is large spaces where some items are
<jedipottsy> Ubuntu netbook remix
<imachine> aha
<imachine> dunno about it
<imachine> it's still beta innit
<imachine> :)
<Berzerker-> jedipottsy, what netbook
<Berzerker-> jedipottsy, and when did you install it
<badmox_> hi i have an error on startup on an 64bit system "can not read '/etc/udev/rules.d/libmtp.rules'" file is there but empty
<boondoklife> badmox_: i dont have that file on my box, if it is empty then move it to your desktop
<boondoklife> badmox_: and try again
<jedipottsy> Berzerker-: Dell mini 9 and i installed it today
<jedipottsy> this is my problem http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/104/iconproblem.png
<lukehasnoname> has anyone had Suspend break since the latest update?
<guest1> Hello
<guest1> Using pidgin
<guest1> i keep getting an error when using GParted
<guest1> While its running the simulation of resizing filesyystem
<davisc> This might be a stupid question, but you only need the headers when you're compiling something against the kernel, right?
<guest1> It says something like |no action"
<lukehasnoname> davisc: I think so
<mac_v> NoelJB: awesome bug title ;) Bug #445674
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445674 in gdm "gdm login displays 12 hour (AM/PM) clock -- I want a 24 hour clock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445674
<NoelJB> mac_v, you have an issue with it?  or a solution?  :-D
<NoelJB> mac_v, I want a pony, too, but I don't think that a 24 hour clock is asking too much :-)
<mac_v> NoelJB: no issues , just a fan of the title ;)
<NoelJB> mac_v, :-)
<lukehasnoname> Anyone have suspend troubles?  The suspend and hibernate buttons have completely disappeared from my desktop.
<NoelJB> lukehasnoname, saw someone else report that today.  they still work for me.
<sri> howdy
<sri> I'm trying to upgrade to karmic beta.. but I seem to have ran into a packaging error that I haven't encountered before.
<NoelJB> lukehasnoname, hmmm ... what do you mean by "buttons"  I have them on the indicator-session menu (upper right)
<guest1> luke - if mine goes into standby it doesnt come out of it
<sri> I upgraded using the synaptic method over the network.  What I get is this:
<sri> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (1) on libpam-modules
<sri> it's trying to upgrade base-files
<sri> any ideas?
<lukehasnoname> NoelJB: I usually don't use the indicator applet. I usually press the power button on my laptop which brings up the gnome window for Shudown/hibernate/sleep/restart. It's gone now from that window.
<lukehasnoname> I just brought the indicator applet back for a sec and all options are there.
<lukehasnoname> I'm going to try sleeping...
<NoelJB> lukehasnoname, ok.  I haven't tried my power button.  can try.  I rarely touch it unless I need to do a hard shutdown or power-on.
<NoelJB> lukehasnoname, confirming (if you want to open a bug report).  I see only shutdown and restart.
<JoshuaL> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8~a~git.20091005t192303.1d28ad1-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 319 kB, installed size 2244 kB
<NoelJB> lukehasnoname, so if you do open a bug report, let me know the bug #
<lukehasnoname> NoelJB: What package would I file that under? Idea/
<guest1> I have an error while shrinking my windows partition
<NoelJB> lukehasnoname, ENOCLUE ... gnome-power-manager and let them reassign??
<lukehasnoname> perhaps. Also, some power options have dropped from the main gnome menu
<lukehasnoname> balst
<boondoklife> guest1: what type of problem and what filesystem is it?
<lukehasnoname> *blast
<guest1> I get the error on "grow filesystem to fill partition">"Run simulation"
<guest1> and the error is
<dfgas> how do i make more of the animated/time changed backgrounds?
<guest1> ntfsresize [Then a load of stuff i dont think is relevant] Then "--no action"
<guest1> can anyone help?
<boondoklife> guest1: are you using the install cd to do this?
<NoelJB> dfgas, I'd look at the one that's there and try to clone it, for a start.
<NoelJB> dfgas, and when you figure it all out, let ME know.  :-)  I was thinking the same thing the other day.
 * NinjaPlimsolls cant believe what he's just found
<guest1> boondoklife
<guest1> yes
<guest1> Im guessing im showing up as guest1?
<Berzerker-> yes
<guest1> I show up on here as "domjohnson"
<guest1> Grr
<guest1> Evilll
<domjohnson> What about now?
<davisc> Which is prefered for bug reports? dmesg > blah.txt or /var/log/dmesg?
<NoelJB> davisc, even better?  ubuntu-bug <package> and it will decide what it wants.  but otherwise, I suppose /var/log/dmesg.
<boondoklife> domjohnson: can you pastebin the error messages?
<domjohnson> ok
<NoelJB> dfgas, OK, look at /usr/share/backgrounds/.  there is a cosmos/ directory from the gnome-screensaver package.  the xml file describes the behavior, the files are the images.
<domjohnson> boonoklife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288027/
<domjohnson> *boondoklife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288027/
<NoelJB> dfgas, looks really straightforward to do.
<boondoklife> domjohnson: hmm i dont think the permission denied messages are normal, can you try to run it in gksudo
<domjohnson> k
<domjohnson> How do i do that?
<domjohnson> gksudo gparted ?
<chris2kn5> Help. :3  I installed Karmic for first time 30min ago.  I got a broken network connection.  What do I do from this point? It worked great in previous versions.
<boondoklife> domjohnson: yup
<domjohnson> ok
<domjohnson> YAY! I GUESSED A COMMAND!
<domjohnson> lol
<boondoklife> lol
<yofel> chris2kn5: can you tell us what network card you have?
<chris2kn5> yofel, Will do.
<domjohnson> Hmm....The terminal just dissapears
<domjohnson> the thing comes up that says @starting terminal"
<yofel> chris2kn5: you can find out by typing 'lspci' in a terminal. Also: is it wired or wireless?
<domjohnson> but then it just dissapears
<chris2kn5> yofel, Also, I'm able to connect via eth0 + wlan0.  I got IP addresses.  It's just that it wouldn't work for some reason.
<chris2kn5> yofel, Wireless --> PRO/Wireless 4965 AG orAGN
<NinjaPlimsolls> I've just seen a transformation pack that makes Vista look like Ubuntu.... surely thats like putting lipstick on a pig!?
<yofel> chris2kn5: ok, then let's try something else, what do you get when you run 'ping google.com' in a terminal?
<joaopinto> before he could try just to ping it's gateway :P
<chris2kn5> yofel, Wired --> 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller.  Ping failed for local network, let alone external. :(
<joaopinto> chris2kn5, so you are using dchp and your interface got an IP address ?
<chris2kn5> joakim-, Yes.
<domjohnson> hmm
<domjohnson> Im getting loads of permission denied things
<domjohnson> like
<domjohnson> i cant even launch firefox
<domjohnson> Im gonna reboot
<domjohnson> be back soon
<domjohnson> probs as @guest1@
<chris2kn5> I got two separate IP address -- wlan0 + eth0.  But for some reason, I can't use Firefox or anything else. This baffled me. :o
<joaopinto> chris2kn5, netstat -r
<joaopinto> first you need to be sure your interface is getting the proper net info from dhcp
<joaopinto> like, an expected IP, gateway, and netmask
<dooglus> does ndiswrapper work on the AMD64 version of ubuntu?
<chris2kn5> joaopinto, Some of them looks generic or null. Eg, I use 192.168.1.* but it generated 192.168.0.0 and such.
<dooglus> with 32 bit windows drivers?
<jbuncher> anyone else currently running gurb2 along with grub legacy in karmic?  latest updates have them conflicting, one seems to need to be removed....
<joaopinto> chris2kn5, generic means not the expected value ?
<strider_> hi there
<chris2kn5> If this helps, I'm using Dell XPS M1530.
<chris2kn5> joaopinto, It looks okay -- but I never used netstat -r before. I'm not sure how it should looks like.  I'll test it on my netboot.
<mvo> sri: hm, do you get the same immediate configuration error when you use the update-manager method of upgrading?
<joaopinto> chris2kn5, run: sudo dhclietn eth0
<joaopinto> dhclient
<strider_> last updates of karmic just broke all my file associations !
<joaopinto> strider_, known issue, bering worked
<joaopinto> being
<strider_> ok cool
<strider_> and the one where the preview supposed to go inside the icons appearing randomly all over a window ?
<chris2kn5> joaopinto, That worked great!  I got the www at my whim now! :)  What was the issue?
<joaopinto> chris2kn5, yoi failed to get dhcp configuration during boot
<joaopinto> failed
<joaopinto> chris2kn5, there is still somthing wrong if you don't get network after rebooting
<chris2kn5> joaopinto, I see. Is this something I will have to do at every boot? Okay. Ill reboot to determine.
<Fffars> hello everybody
<joaopinto> chris2kn5, you will need to check, it could be a temporary problem with the connection/dhcp server
<Fffars> i have bug with Karmic
<TheInfinity> report it :)
<Fffars> on my Acer AOD250 don't work click in touchpad
<Fffars> just button
<Fffars> of touchpad
<cetanhota> did you go into mouse settings and turn it on
<Lysi> Hi, anyone knows about server probs updating Karmic?
<chris2kn5> Fffars, How do you know the touchpad button isn't physically broken? :)
<domjohnson> back
<Fffars> its work in 9.04
<cetanhota> Fffars, just setup my test laptop. using click on touch pad was not turned on by default.
<Berzerker-> Fffars, it's disabled by default System > Preferences > Mouse
<Fffars> ok. later
<strider_> oh my, never seen such a glitch on Gnome ^^ http://img49.imageshack.us/img49/5541/screenshotetswitch0114f.png
<Berzerker-> Fffars, check "Enable mouse clicks with touchpad
<Berzerker-> or not.
<boondoklife> domjohnson: did it work
<cetanhota> lol, its a bug its a bug. lol
<chris2kn5> joaopinto, I have to run the said command again to get wlan0 working. Is it a bug or something that went haywire? This is a clean beta installation, not upgrade.
<tj83_> anyone know how soon after karmic release does Lucid come to #ubuntu+1?
<NoelJB> chris2kn5, clean beta?  have you updated yet?
<Ian_> update wants to remove grup-pc
<chris2kn5> NoelJB, Oh that is right.  I haven't.  I had network issues. :3
<NoelJB> chris2kn5, there are 100s of updates since the beta, including to networking.
<dfgas> NoelJB, cools, thanks will check it out
<Pici> tj83_: Usually about when the toolchain is updated and the repositories  open.
<yofel> tj83_: the channel is usually closed for ~2 weeks
<Ian_> is that good?
<tj83_> Pici, and approximately when is this?
<NoelJB> chris2kn5, if you can update now, please do, then check again.  if you still have network issues, please let me know.
<tj83_> Pici, i missed the start of testing with Karmic... I have really enjoyed watching it grow... reason i ask
<Pici> tj83_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Pici> Probably closer to UDS though
<Berzerker-> tj83, October 29th is the karmic release date.
<Berzerker-> tj83, Lucid probably won't get here for another few weeks after that.
<tj83_> Pici, Berzerker- ty.
 * NoelJB ponders if the default theme for 10.4 should be *clearlooks
<Berzerker-> new linux kernel is out
<Berzerker-> -12
<domjohnson> boondoklife: no
<domjohnson> it failed
<domjohnson> :"
<domjohnson> :@
<boondoklife> same error?
<domjohnson> Yeah
<domjohnson> Wait
<domjohnson> Maybe not
<domjohnson> ohhh
<domjohnson> i closed it
<bucky> ikonia, screw you britt... if it wasn't for us you'd be speaking german now
<domjohnson> Ill try again
<Berzerker-> bucky, if it wasn't for us, we'd be speaking german also
<boondoklife> domjohnson: lol
<Ian_> idd :p
<Ian_> bucky: i'm sure you fought alot of wars :o
<NoelJB> Berzerker-, bucky now now, guys ... let's keep that out of the channel  :-)
<bucky> how come a user can't change their own passwd in ubuntu?
<DopeGhoti> bucky: they can
<bucky> try it
<DopeGhoti> I've done it just today, in fact.
<bucky> type passwd
<DopeGhoti> bucky: it's working normally
<ikonia> bucky: we've discussed this
<ikonia> stop please
<bucky> no.. you've discussed it, i'm not done
<domjohnson> bucky: i hate to be some kind of "bossy" person, but if you want to argue, go do it on a private message channel
<DopeGhoti> bucky: what misbehaviour are you seeing, precisely?
<bucky> domjohnson, you ask enough dumb questions for three people that are all faq and doc
<bucky> how come a user can't change their own passwd in ubuntu?
<ikonia> bucky: drop the attitude to people now. It's a fair question he's asking
<bucky> ikonia, which question are you refering to
<ikonia> fair comment
<DopeGhoti> bucky: what misbehaviour are you seeing, precisely?  It works normally for me.
<domjohnson> The question is "Can anyone help with the errors im getting with gparted"
<DopeGhoti> domjohnson: what errors?
<domjohnson> Sec
<domjohnson> I cant remember the exact error messages
<domjohnson> so running it again to get them
<ikonia> domjohnson: need to get them really to be able to take it forward.
<domjohnson> I kno
<domjohnson> *know
<domjohnson> Got them
<domjohnson> just a sec
<ikonia> domjohnson: don't forget to use a pastebin if they are long
<domjohnson> i know :)
<domjohnson> Just pasting it in now :)
<ikonia> cool
<joaopinto> bucky, an user is allowed to change it's own password by default, a broken or special configuration could prevent that, now, what is you real problem ?
<pvandewyngaerde> if i open the volume slider at the top right, my hardware volume up and down buttons on my headset dont work anymore
<bucky> joaopinto, sorry... busy right now conjuring up a spell to haunt ikonia with the ghost of lilo...
<joaopinto> there is people with too much free time
<DopeGhoti> joaopinto: indeed. they're called hobbyist progremmers ;)
<domjohnson> ikonia: boondoklife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288042/
<ikonia> lets see
<imachine> hey
<imachine> my volume control has disapeaerd
<imachine> what shuld I do?
<imachine> i can't control me volume
<imachine> vrything else works fine
<DopeGhoti> domjohnson: am I missing somehting? It reads like it was a successful run
<imachine> any ideas?
<imachine> can't readd it
<domjohnson> My thoughts exactly, but the partitions havent changed size...
<DopeGhoti> domjohnson: wait, nvm, I can't read apparently :p
<imachine> it's not there to be chosen amontst.
<imachine> any takers?
<imachine> :D
<ikonia> domjohnson: I don't actually see any errors in that paste
<imachine> also, I have no polish trans ;(
<imachine> it's all in nglish now
<ikonia> domjohnson: what lines are you looking at as a problem
<DopeGhoti> imachine: look at lines 24-46
<imachine> any help would'e swell
<imachine> :)
<imachine> DopeGhoti, ??
<DopeGhoti> imachine: of domjohnson's paste
<imachine> 24-46?
<imachine> huh
<JoshuaL> whats the name of the applet in right of the clock?
<imachine> ??
<imachine> DopeGhoti, linkplease?
<JoshuaL> i accidentaly deleted it
<JoshuaL> in the gnome-panel
<domjohnson> Time?
<domjohnson> Shut down?
<DopeGhoti> domjohnson: ah
<Lysi> anyone knows what's wrong with the main server and how long it can take to fix?
<domjohnson> DopeGhoti: You know whats wrong?
<joaopinto> Lysi, which main server ?
<ikonia> domjohnson: it looks more like a warning telling you to do a test with -n -s to test it first
<DopeGhoti> domjohnson: looks like there's not enough free space on the partition you're trying to shrink to hold the data therein
<imachine> DopeGhoti, ok so I looked
<imachine> DopeGhoti, and?
<slacker_nl> mmm
<DopeGhoti> domjohnson: see lines 33, and 42
<imachine> DopeGhoti, what's happening
<imachine> I see there's hd issues or so
<imachine> partition
<slacker_nl> appears that intel X org shizzle is coming from the kernel
<imachine> what's that to do with my problems ;)
<slacker_nl> i upgraded xorg and no issues
<Lysi> joaopinto: try updating karmic via main server
<JoshuaL> domjohnson, the thing what also says your username and where you can set your IM status
<imachine> of missing translations
<imachine> and so forth
<imachine> :)
<slacker_nl> Lysi: use a mirror instead
<imachine> I want to control volume, is there an app for it?
<imachine> and if so, what's the package called?
<imachine> :D
<slacker_nl> imachine: on kde, kmix
<imachine> can somebody tell me?
<slacker_nl> on gnome, dunno
<imachine> slacker_nl, no, on gnome
<imachine> ehh
<imachine> :p
<imachine> kde? ubuntu is gnome innit
<imachine> can't use kde here right
<imachine> it's shite
<imachine> right?
<imachine> :D
<slacker_nl> pff
<imachine> never tried ubuntu kde
<domjohnson> heh
<slacker_nl> /whatever
<joaopinto> !enter | imachine
<ubottu> imachine: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<imachine> had on arch + 3.4
<Lysi> slacker_nl: you mean trying another server?
<imachine> 3.5
<domjohnson> Hmm....So i need to make a smaller Hmm....So i need to make a smaller partition change?
<imachine> heheheh joaopinto okk soz.
<slacker_nl> Lysi: yes
<boondoklife> domjohnson: after doing that, it doesnt show you as the size you waned
<DopeGhoti> domjohnson: that, or free up space on that partition
<boondoklife> domjohnson: *wanted?
<imachine> slacker_nl, no, is it 4.x ?
<imachine> does it run ok?
<imachine> slacker_nl, an you ell me more about it
<slacker_nl> imachine: 4.3.1 runs really nice
<domjohnson> huh?
<imachine> i'd like to hear
<imachine> kk
<imachine> nice
<Lysi> slacker_nl: thanks I'll try
<slacker_nl> imachine: aptitude install kubuntu-desktop and see for yourself
<imachine> slacker_nl, I don't want to mess my system up. I don't want dual menus.
<slacker_nl> imachine: some screenshots can be found at http://opperschaap.net/ubuntu/karmic
<imachine> is it possible to loose the duality of those menus, after deinstalling?
<domjohnson> One advantage of KDE = Kdenlive
<DopeGhoti> imachine: you'll only un one at a time (of GNOME and KDE)
<slacker_nl> imachine: very default desktop, only changed the wallpaper
<imachine> like purging the whole kubuntu-destkop
<domjohnson> Even though it still runs under gnome...
<imachine> ? :)
<domjohnson> I use gnome
<DopeGhoti> domjohnson: what is Kdenlive?
<domjohnson> Dont like KDE
<domjohnson> Kdenlive is a video editing application
<domjohnson> That is pretty good
<dfgas> is there a flash64bit yet? or better to go with a 32bit firefox?
<domjohnson> Compared to other linux video editors
<DopeGhoti> interesting
<imachine> ttp://opperschaap.net/ubuntu/karmic's a dad link
<imachine> dead*
<slacker_nl> crap
<imachine> also, qt4 runs great with gtk2
<imachine> so..
<imachine> nopproblem
<slacker_nl> imachine: some screenshots can be found at http://opperschaap.net/~wesleys/ubuntu/karmic
<DopeGhoti> !enter | imachine
<ubottu> imachine: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<imachine> t can run great with gnome ubuntu
<imachine> that application you mentioned :)
<joshjtl> hi folks, does anyone know how to install latest moblin on ubuntu?
<Pici> imachine: please stop pressing enter every 4 words.
<imachine> Pici, yeah man ok chill soz
<imachine> I'm not used to 'calm and ordered' irc ;p
<imachine> :-) sorry
<DopeGhoti> domjohnson: are you trying a new repartition size now (out of curiosity)
<domjohnson> Yep
<domjohnson> Changing it to 4.8GB
<DopeGhoti> domjohnson: keep me posted; I hope it works properly this time :)
<domjohnson> cross fingers!
<NoelJB> JoshuaL, the indicator-session applet?  the one with your name and the shutdown/reboot/etc controls?  or did you lose a different one?
<JoshuaL> anyone else having the issue that when you turn of the sound scheme it still plays the login ready file?
<JoshuaL> NoelJB, yes that one
<JoshuaL> no thats not the one
<domjohnson> Still get the error
<domjohnson> im gonna try 1MB
<JoshuaL> well, its not the thing with the envelope, but the one with shutdown/reboot my name etc..
<kane77> what is the proper way to change timezone? because I can't change it in karmic :/
<JoshuaL> but indicator-session isnt the one NoelJB
<NoelJB> domjohnson, kdenlive is very nice, yes, but you can still use it with gnome  :-)
<domjohnson> I know, NoelJB
<NoelJB> dfgas, yes, there is a 64 bit flash. you have to get it direct from adobe
<domjohnson> kane77: Click on the time box thingy
<dfgas> and it will work for 9.10?
<domjohnson> Then go on locations
<domjohnson> and click edit
<domjohnson> then type in where you live
<domjohnson> No
<domjohnson> click add
<NoelJB> JoshuaL, indicator session applet should be the one.
<domjohnson> Then type where you live
<domjohnson> The city
<JoshuaL> NoelJB, that one only adds the envelop stuff
<JoshuaL> :(
<domjohnson> And click on the thing in the drop down box
<domjohnson> And that adds the timezone and etc
<domjohnson> it also gives you the weather
<domjohnson> So, for me, the city is Newcastle
<domjohnson> and i click on the one "North east, GB"
<kane77> domjohnson, thanks that worked..
<domjohnson> Your welcome :)
<domjohnson> This time next year it will be October
<domjohnson> And it will be thursdday
<kane77> domjohnson, I was trying System->Administration->Time and date, but setting it there had no effect whatsoever.. This might me confusing for some people
<sako> hey all, I have a problem with the eclipse package
<sako> it tells me this installation is not setup for software updates
<NoelJB> JoshuaL, I just added a second one here.  *NOT* Indicator Applet.  The next one: Indicator Applet Session.  If you are seeing envelopes, you added the wrong one.
<JoshuaL> NoelJB, Indicator Applet Session does not appear in my add to panel dialog :(
<Nattgew> are there any preferences for gnome-shell?
<sako> anyone get eclipse on 9.10? Are you able to download plugins?
<sako> actually.. what is the best way to remove eclipse from ubuntu karmic? I should just get it from eclipse.org
<sako> apt-get remove eclipse?
<sako> how can i hit all the dependencies and config files too?
<JoshuaL> add --purge
<JoshuaL> iirc
<JoshuaL> and sudo apt-get autoremove
<JoshuaL> removes unused dependencies iirc
<NoelJB> JoshuaL, dpkg -l | grep indicator-applet-session ... do you see it?
<NoelJB> Nattgew, yes.  the preference is not to use it.  :-p
<JoshuaL> NoelJB, no
<sako> I am running 9.10 beta, is there some place I can check if updates are broken before upgrading?
<domjohnson> 2MB worked
<NoelJB> JoshuaL, you are on ubuntu or kubuntu?  just checking.
<sako> I have a bunch of updates available on my system
<JoshuaL> ubuntu
<JoshuaL> but
<JoshuaL> when i do apt-get install indicator-applet-session
<Nattgew> NoelJB: I see, the options are "on" and "off"...
<JoshuaL> it asks me to insall it
<JoshuaL> so ill try that
<JoshuaL> it shows a empathy package too
<JoshuaL> and i removed empathy
<NoelJB> JoshuaL, yes, install it.  you may (will) also have to restart your session, but afterwards, you should be able to put it back.
<JoshuaL> so that might be my problem
<NoelJB> yeah, empathy is kind of integrated now.  :-\
<NoelJB> Nattgew, you had to install it by hand.  it isn't stock with Karmic.
<NoelJB> Nattgew, and it doesn't (and apparently never will) play with compiz.
<JoshuaL> brb logging out
<domjohnson> Kubuntu is EVIL
<domjohnson> What is so great about Xubuntu?
<Nattgew> NoelJB: yeah, I did, and I noticed... that's why I wanted to know if there were any preferences
<domjohnson> Thats XFCE, isnt it?
<slacker_nl> domjohnson: great, i'm the devil, so that's why I use KDE
<domjohnson> lol
<JoshuaL> NoelJB, reinstalling did the trick thanks
<domjohnson> What are the different 'buntus again?
<NoelJB> JoshuaL, welcome :-)
<domjohnson> Theres easy peasy, Ubuntu Studio, Xubuntu, Kubuntu
<domjohnson> Ubuntu
<Pici> !flavors
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<domjohnson> What else?
<NoelJB> http://ubuntuindex.com/website/ubuntu-flavors/
<domjohnson> Ah yes
<domjohnson> MythBuntu
<domjohnson> Whats that?
<Pici> domjohnson: The ones that ubottu listed are the only official ones.
<domjohnson> I know
<domjohnson> theres things like crunchbang as well
<Pici> But those are unofficial and we do not support them here.
<domjohnson> ok
<domjohnson> wowww 340 people
<domjohnson> wowsa
<domjohnson> lol
<sur> hello all, gnumeric segfaults when I try to print a document
<domjohnson> Sur: looks like everyones away atm...I would help you if i could, but i have no idea what segfaults means!
<domjohnson> lol
<DopeGhoti> tl;dr: a segfault is a program crashing because of a programming error
<jbicha> !bug | sur
<ubottu> sur: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jbicha> also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valgrind
<sur> :)
<domjohnson> Are all the people that make ubuntu devlopers 'employed' by canonical or do people just submit patches and etc over the internet like is the case with the kernel?
<sur> domjohnson, I think gnumeric wants to reach somewhere in memory that it should not
<__mikem> Does anyone know if the next version of ubuntu is finally getting a new default theme?
<sur> __mikem, what's wrong with this one?
<__mikem> its several years old
<sur> __mikem, I do not think it will. I do not like brown personally
<__mikem> Great, so basically the artwork team STILL hasn't figured out the importance of marketability :(
<jiffe> what are the "cloud computing cluster" and "cloud computing node" options in 9.10 ?
<meatbun> what will be new to 9.10? upgrading from 904?
<jbicha> meatbun: try http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta
<kklimonda> meatbun: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta, scroll down
<meatbun> thx
<mac_v> domjohnson: not all are canonical employees... why the doubt ?
<vinvin> hi, I am using kubuntu karmic and have a problem with sound, level is very low and I wan only hear bass sounds
<JazzplayerL9> random question...this is my first time messing with pulseaudio...used to setting a default sound level with sudo alsactl store...but that doesn't seem to work to keep my sound levels right and I have to go back into alsamixer to change them again.  How do I set a default sound level?
<Pelo> what's the current version, are we in RC yet ?
<guntbert> Pelo: look at the topic :-)
<Pelo> :-(
<dfgas> NoelJB, wow that took a bit of digging, but I found it. heh. thank you again
<j0nr> evening
<j0nr> ok, i have a problem, that i do not believe is karmic specific, but seeing as i am on karmic i should ask in here...
<IndyGunFreak> shoot..
<IndyGunFreak> man, the intel graphics are still an issue i seee
<IndyGunFreak> not that i care, i d on't do DE
<j0nr> i have a completely fresh install, everything seems to work except the network is a bit funny.... update manaer never finishes downloading the cache. and more bizarrely, in FF i can go to google, perform a search but go no further than that
<j0nr> google keeps working as in it returns search results but i cannot go to any other sites
<domjohnson> mac_v: just wondering
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, that is weird
<IndyGunFreak> wireless or wired?
<j0nr> IndyGunFreak: wired
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<domjohnson> Can you type in addresses of websites?
<domjohnson> And go to them?
<mauri> im looking for a tool like partition manager that is able to manage ntfs partition (resize)
<j0nr> domjohnson: i can type them but they never seem to get there
<commander_> i need help guys...i have no sound
<j0nr> just constantly 'connecting...'
<ripps> j0nr: that sounds like your unable to connect to your isp's dns servers... how do connect to the internet and do you use a router?
<jbwiv> hello all. So I just ran an upgrade via apt-get to upgrade to Koala, but on boot I get a grub error: "Error 15: not found". I'm betting this is because I use LVM + Software Raid (although upgrade has worked in the past). Any ideas what I can do or do I simply have to download the alternative cd and install manually?
<domjohnson> mauri: partition manager does that
<j0nr> ripps: I am able to use other machines on the same network... behind a router.
<mauri> domjohnson: no, it seems not able to manage ntfs partitio...only ext
<ghendar> "Error 15: not found" sheesh, that's about as helpful an error as "Keyboard Error: No Keyboard Found. Press F1 to continue..."
<domjohnson> mauri: im using it right now to make an ntfs partition smaller
<domjohnson> you cant make them bigger
<ripps> j0nr: do you have nm-applet connect automatically, or do you have customized profile?
<domjohnson> with anything
<domjohnson> because there is no physical space there
<domjohnson> you have to make one partition smaller to make another bigger
<j0nr> ripps: this is a competely fresh install, so nm is auto connecting
<ripps> hmmm... dchp should be connecting to the dns for you, I don't know why it's not working...
<jbwiv> ghendar: yeah, I agree
<mauri> domjohnson: which version do you use
<jbwiv> I presume it's trying to find the root partition
<domjohnson> umm...the one that comes with the 9.04 live cd
<ripps> j0nr: can you access your router's config page?
<jbwiv> seems like I've seen this at some point in the past when the initrd didn't include software raid/lvm support
<mauri> domjohnson: mine is 1.0.0
<jbwiv> which sucks...because you'd think the upgrade would recognize that I was using both
<domjohnson> this one is 0.4.3
<domjohnson> So yours should be able to
<ghendar> jbwiv, dist-upgrades are like inviting a bull into a china room... you have a backup right?
<jbwiv> ghendar: yep, sure do
<j0nr> ripps: yeah
<domjohnson> mauri: what are you trying to do?
<mauri> domjohnson: simply resize a ntfs partition
<domjohnson> Make it bigger or smaller, though?
<domjohnson> And does it throw an error message when you try, or can you just not do it?
<DopeGhoti> domjohnson: I'm back after an hour AFK- how did the repartition go?
<domjohnson> You mean the 2MB one? it worked
<DopeGhoti> domjohnson: excellent! :)
<domjohnson> just resized my #! partition
<mauri> domjohnson: in my case smaller, but it the same.... the option is not available for ntfs partitions
<ghendar> jbwiv, it doesn't take long to install from scratch, so I usually do a fresh install rather than wasting time with the fallout that inevitably occurs when dist-upgrading
<domjohnson> And im putting my Docs and settings from windows onto there
<domjohnson> And then...you get the point
<ripps> j0nr: I don't know the specifics, but you can try creating a custom profile in NetworkManager to connect to your router and then specify the dns manually in the profile, you can probably find out your isp's dns servers in your router's status page
<domjohnson> My docs and settings is about 15GB
<domjohnson> Right, so your in partition manager
<domjohnson> and you click on the NTFS partition you want
<jbwiv> ghendar: yes, lesson learned. Download the alternate cd now. I have my disks reasonably partitioned so the install shouldn't take long. Thanks for your advice
<domjohnson> but you cant press resize?
<domjohnson> It might be mounted
<domjohnson> so you need to go into file manager>unmount
<mauri> domjohnson: no, it is not mounted
<ghendar> jbwiv, you welcome
<domjohnson> hmm..Are you on Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<mauri> domjohnson: mount and unmot option are disable in partition manager
<mauri> domjohnson: kubuntu
<domjohnson> Ok
<domjohnson> Well im on normal Ubuntu
<domjohnson> So install GParted
<domjohnson> It might work...
<domjohnson> just possibly...
<mauri> domjohnson: thanks but i've already tried it
<domjohnson> oh.
<domjohnson> Umm...Your welcome?
<domjohnson> lol
<domjohnson> im out of ideas...
<domjohnson> hmm....
<domjohnson> Can you do a screenshot and upload it to tinypic or something like that?
<domjohnson> Just of what it looks like when you select the NTFS partition
<domjohnson> Or whereever is the latest stage you can get to
<oldude67> am using ubuntu's startup program for my flash drive to redo the system, does it work well or should i just down load the disk and burn one?
<domjohnson> never tried it
<domjohnson> but a lot of people do that, oldude67
<oldude67> ya i have heard people talking about it, so i figured i would give it a try.
<oldude67> ok well be back in a bit going to give it a go...
<fluvvell> I've put karmic into a laptop, just did updates and the new kernel- broadcom wireless died, whats the quickest way to fix it? Remove and replace restricted drivers?
<domjohnson> You should be able to boot from the old kernel on your grub menu
<domjohnson> But aside from that, i dont know
<fluvvell> true,
<ghendar> fluvvell, for broadcom I usually connect via a wire and then use the proprietery hardware tool to remove then add the wireless back
<fluvvell> that was my most recent thought too. thanks.
<fluvvell> Should the new kernel trigger a rebuild or something?
<fluvvell> Is that a "bug" ?
<ghendar> fluvvell, generally it would, but if it needs to download stuff to do that and you are only on the wireless it becomes a chicken and egg problem... hence go to the wire
<fluvvell> yep, good point.
 * ghendar hates broadcom
<joshjtl> hey folks anyone know if there is an irc channel for ubuntu moblin remix?
<domjohnson> Say bye-bye, crunchbang
<domjohnson> (NOOOOOOOO!!!DONT KILL ME! JSUT BECAUSE IM ON YOUR LARGER HARD DRIVE!)
<domjohnson> But Crunchbang, thats exactly why
<domjohnson> Now go to sleep.
<domjohnson> AND NEVER WAKE UP!
<domjohnson> (NOOOOOOO!!!!)
<domjohnson> anyway...
<domjohnson> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<domjohnson> :"
<domjohnson> :@
<domjohnson> By Cmoe
<joaopinto> domjohnson, please behave
<thiebaude> !offtopic | domjohnson
<domjohnson> sorry
<ubottu> domjohnson: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<domjohnson> :(
<NoReflex> Hey guys! I just installed Kubuntu karmic beta and I have a problem with my sound system. I have a Dell Inspiron 1520 notebook and lspci says : Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller. My problem is whenever a sound is generated I can hear a crackling sound for about 1-2 seconds before
<falstaff|h> hello, i wrote a upstart job which spans a startx in a loop, i cant access any console now the screen just flashes, any idea? i have no cdrom in that system, so would be fine without rescue cd.. is there a kernel parameter to JUST invoke a shell (no init/upstart...?)
<falstaff|h> hmm, init=/bin_/s
<joaopinto> init=binary ?
<falstaff|h> does this work?
<joaopinto> it works for a regular init, not sure about upstart
<falstaff|h> omg, this grub2 is.... i dont know.. i liked the old one :-)
<falstaff|h> hm, kernel panic :-)
<commander_> i need help fo the 3rd time i asked
<nsgn> howdy there. so i've read over the 9.10 stuff and am excited  about the release...but i wonder most about the interface/theme.  has it been tweaked or changed much?
<sebsebseb> nsgn no not exactly
<nsgn> wow, exit is not close window
<ghendar> commander_, if you were more specific than "I have no sound" you might be helped sooner
<nsgn> got back just in time to see sebsebseb's answer, but nothing before it
<sebsebseb> well there's the new GDM (Gnome Display Manager log in screen), which apparantly can't be themed :(
<nsgn> cause honestly i'm enjoying 9.04 except for the theme. windows feel too chunky, desktop is not very customizable
<sebsebseb> the boot up theme  has changed as well
<sebsebseb> Nice theme for the  Ubuntu App Centre,  which has replaced add/remove
<nsgn> are those two issues i just mentioned any different, or should i be looking elsewhere to resolve my issues?
<commander_> i said tht about 4x already..n yes i have no sound
<joaopinto> nsgn, you can always change the theme, the theme capability on what relates to gnome shoudn't have much changes
<sebsebseb> nsgn: as for the actsaul Ubuntu theme it's like before
<sebsebseb> by the way you had something odd or whatever just now, well I coudn't auto complete your name at first
<nsgn> i know, i used quit on accident earlier
<nsgn> i'm here though
<nsgn> poor wireless issues atm
<sebsebseb> nsgn: Ubuntu  Software Centre above  (altough actsaully it's called center :( )
<nsgn> what about it?
<sebsebseb> looks a lot nicer than add/remove which it has replaced
<nsgn> i guess i'm trying to decide if i should go to 9.10 or look for another distro
<ghendar> !polite | commander_
<ubottu> commander_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sebsebseb> nsgn: Ext4 by default :)  not for Ext3  9.04 upgrades though
<BUGabundo> boas
<commander_> i've been polite and patient ghendar
<BUGabundo> oh look its sebsebseb.
<joaopinto> nsgn, picking a distro based on the default theme is a bit odd, anyway, probably you want to ask on #ubuntu-offtopic
<BUGabundo> long time no se
<BUGabundo> e
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: I don't know who you are
<BUGabundo> :(
<AlanBell> commander_: tell us what you have done so far
<nsgn> joaopinto: i guess i've found changing themes in ubuntu to be difficult. am i missing some easy way to do it? i enjoy the feature set but really am tired of the chunky default theme
<sebsebseb> nsgn: as for other distros, if you want newer stuff first,   Fedora :)   unfortunatly Fedora 11 didn't  like my partition set up, so I coudn't install
<AlanBell> commander_: what is your sound card, did it work in Jaunty?
<AlanBell> commander_: does it fail from a liveCD?
<sebsebseb> nsgn: well in a virtual machine I could install of course
<joaopinto> nsgn, I assume you are talking about gnome themes, the process to change gnome themes is the same for any distro, you just need to read the how-to
<commander_> yes.the last time i think it had something to do with the modem
<slacker_nl> sebsebseb: re fedora 11: extended partitions?
<nsgn> is it a gnome issue that the desktop is so horribly uncustomizable? i want to make text go beside the icons, make the icons tiny, etc
<nsgn> i think i was spoiled having OSX on my last laptop :)
<commander_> no just only when i upgraded to 9.10
<slacker_nl> nsgn: could be ;)
<nsgn> apple's theming and desktop were really slick
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: I don't know,   I didn't use LVM,  I wanted to remove /   and keep /home and data partitition.   anyway this is off topic for in here
<nsgn> main focus for me is efficient use of screen space. that's my reason for wanting to change the themes and desktop settings. i multitask a ton but use a 13inch laptop screen cause i'm always on the go
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: and then the installer gives me an error, and says it's probably a bug and to report it
<slacker_nl> sebsebseb: i had the same issue with fedora 11 because of extended partitions
<AlanBell> commander_: so what is the modem and explain what happened last time, was that on Jaunty?
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: well hopefuly it's fixed in Fedora 12
<AlanBell> commander_: what computer is it? laptop/desktop/make/model
<slacker_nl> sebsebseb: i sure hope so
<commander_> laptop.
<commander_> it was working well on Jaunty
<sebsebseb> nsgn: The Ubuntu Software Centre is  probably the most interesting thing in  Karmic to be honest,  except for default Ext4 support of cousre
<commander_> HP Pavilion dv6833us
<nsgn> sebsebseb: got ya. maybe my hopes for wonderous amazing new computer awesomeness were too high then :)
<sebsebseb> nsgn: It will eventaully repalce Synaptic and that by what I read
<slacker_nl> sebsebseb: unfortunatly it is not working 100% with kde (software-center)
<sebsebseb> KDE 4 as a GUI no thanks,  since  it's to differnet from KDE 3
<sebsebseb> a few KDE apps in Gnome though yes
<sebsebseb> it seems to have put on most of or all of KDE 4 anyway, even though I only told it to install  a few apps
<sebsebseb> it as in Karmic
<sebsebseb> (and few apps, as in  KDE apps,  plus I installed other non KDE apps)
<sebsebseb> nsgn: Well I guess Canonical  properly care about the Long Term Support releases,  and then the other releases that aern't non  LTS,  are about  new features, and trying things
<joaopinto> sebsebseb, that is not a softwara center problem, that is how the dependencies are set now, installing from synaptic will have the same result
<sebsebseb> joaopinto: I didn't install from the software centre
<sebsebseb> apt-get commands :)
<nsgn> so i guess my final question is...is it worth a 9.04 user installing?
<joaopinto> ah ok, you were talking about software center not correctly handling kde apps install
<joaopinto> nsgn, it's beta, if you are not planning to test and report problems, no
<sebsebseb> joaopinto: well  yes something seems to have not done it properly this time round, since what I said
<sebsebseb> I didn't want most/all of KDE installed, just some of the apps  in Gnome :)
<nsgn> joaopinto: i don't mind testing and reporting as i use. i'm on a notebook i had to do some help to get properly supported on 9.04 in the first place
<sebsebseb> well  at least it  let me try  logging into another session using the new GDM, but I didn't need to do that
<joaopinto> nsgn, so yes, give it a try
<nsgn> i'm just generally wondering if 9.10 is anything worth the bother. i guess i expected more changes
<sebsebseb> nsgn: indeed at what you put
<sebsebseb> nsgn: I am still thinking about if I am going to upgrade the other computer that runs 9.04 with Ext4,  to 9.10 or not
<joaopinto> nsgn, IMHO there aren't much changes from an user interface perspective
<nsgn> but perhaps my issues are with gnome. i feel it is pretty behind compared to macosx or even windows 7
<joaopinto> nsgn, have you filed bug reports about those issues ?
<sebsebseb> nsgn: to be honest Ubuntu is behind  with default eye candy big time, when comparing to many other distros, and even Windows and Mac OS X
<sebsebseb> they don't even have a theme for Grub
<nsgn> i'm pretty tempted some days to just go back to osx...but i left over issues with apple not being open. i want so bad to stay with open software
<sebsebseb> most/all other distros that I have tried have a default theme for Grub
<joaopinto> nsgn, and please stop comparing projects which are not comparable from a develpment resources perspective
<sebsebseb> joaopinto: Do you program?
<nsgn> joaopinto: i'm not speaking anything against the devs of ubuntu, but more expressing my personal experience. the whole reason i dumped osx for linux/ubuntu is because i really really believe in what the guys behind this project are doing
<joaopinto> sebsebseb, I don't do active development these days, except for python, but yes, I have development skills
<nsgn> so no disrespect here
<nsgn> but on the other hand i switched cold turkey and am still getting a grip on the whole linux world
<sebsebseb> nsgn: Have you tried Karmic yet?
<joaopinto> sebsebseb, he is asking it he should try, so, no, he didn't
<joaopinto> if
<igormorgado> heya! the 9.10 installer is insane, he is trying to repartition my disk without ask me! how can  I choose what I want?
<nsgn> sebsebseb: nope
<sebsebseb> nsgn: ok this is what I suggest
<commander_> Sorry Alan had to log out...is there a way to resolve this sound i don't have on Karmic
<sebsebseb> nsgn: don't  put it on pshyically yet, unless your an actsaul tester  that will report bugs, or developer
<joaopinto> igormorgado, uh, without ask you ? there is a screen where you must set the partition method
<sebsebseb> nsgn: you can however burn a Live CD and try, or with enough RAM try in a virtual machine :)
<joaopinto> igormorgado, the default is to use the entire disk
<igormorgado> joaopinto: this screen isnt being showed to me
<joaopinto> igormorgado, are you using a desktop cd ?
<nsgn> sebsebseb: i've got the ram to VM it. i guess i'll play with that. thanks. i was mainly wondering the improvements. you've given me an idea now
<igormorgado> joaopinto: as I can see in processes tree. It start to run resize my ntfs
<dash> I'm having the most interesting problem
<igormorgado> joaopinto: yes. desktop cd
<dash> whenever a key is depressed on my usb keyboard, my usb mouse doesn't move the pointer
<sebsebseb> nsgn: Virtualbox :)
<igormorgado> ntfsresize -f -i /dev/sdb1
<dash> this makes playing quake /super/ hard.
<xamox> how do I get wifi working in karmac?
<igormorgado> xamox: my wifi is working, thank you =D
<igormorgado> xamox: is a rtl8187
<dash> Anybody else seen this?
<sebsebseb> nsgn: np and vm's are pretty cool really :)
<xamox> igormorgado, mine is not. I enabled the broadcom driver but a no go.
<nsgn> sebsebseb: actually already have VMware Workstation all configured. i use it extensively
<igormorgado> xamox: i havent a broadcom cant help =D
<sebsebseb> nsgn: oh right I see, well Virtaulbox can even run vmdk files
<igormorgado> joaopinto: any idea?
<wirechief_> anyone having issues with karmic netbook-remix : https://bugs.launchpad.net/netbook-remix-launcher/+bug/445817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445817 in netbook-remix-launcher "karmic-netbook-remix-i386.iso fails to boot from usb stick" [Undecided,New]
<nsgn> sebsebseb: so i've heard. i've not tried virtualbox for much yet. bought workstation because of the graphics acceleration support and cross compatibility with my vmware servers
<sebsebseb> nsgn: I assume you paid for Workstation or got it free legally, if not you shoudn't really be running it
<joaopinto> igormorgado, whe did that ntfsresize command came from ?
<nsgn> sebsebseb: "bought"
<nsgn> that would imply i paid for it, yes
<sebsebseb> nsgn: ok
<nsgn> i support software i like
<nsgn> vmware makes solid stuff
<dash> seems to happen no matter what mouse I use.
<sebsebseb> nsgn: ideally we should be running  as much opensource/freesoftware as possible really :)  ,but there is some good closed source software out there as well
<igormorgado> joaopinto: from ps tree. I will not paste all tree here. But after the keyboard screen, it start to READING DISKS, and stay there... checking in ps axwwwf  I could notice that /lib/partman/display.d/10initial_auto is calling /lib/partman/automatically_partition/10resize_use_free/choices
<igormorgado> and this is calling ntfsresize -f -i /dev/sdb1
<AlanBell> commander_: you can use lspci to find out exactly what your soundcard is
<nsgn> sebsebseb: yup. i really loved what apple was doing, but couldnt take some of the closed decisions they were making. the leap to ubuntu was quite a leap, but it has been highly educational to me
<AlanBell> commander_: and then search launchpad/google for any bugs raised against it
<joaopinto> igormorgado, well, no idea, it would be a critical bug if you really didn't selected next on the part manager section by mistake
<AlanBell> commander_: failing that you can file a bug, with all the information you have now got
<sebsebseb> 1love > nsgn
<sebsebseb> !love > nsgn
<ubottu> nsgn, please see my private message
<igormorgado> joaopinto: indeed it is.. I have a uncommon partition here, and plenty disks
<joaopinto> igormorgado, just don't abort the ntfsresize and you should be safe
<dupondje> somebody knows how to create pdf from .chm file? Tries chm2pdf, but it segfaults :(
<sebsebseb> nsgn: Wikipedia have a rather good vender lock in page, where yep Apple and Microsoft, but other technology companies get mentioned as well
<joaopinto> dupondje, if it segfaults file a bug report about it
<igormorgado> joaopinto: i have 2 1.5tb disks, I dont want partiotiner to mess with my data disk
<joaopinto> can't you just print the chm  ?
<joaopinto> igormorgado, I hope is not important data without backups, you are installing beta :)
<dupondje> joaopinto: will do, but bugreport is 75mb ! not cool with a 0,4mbit upload speed ;)
<blueglasses> whats the best remote to use with moovida?
<igormorgado> joaopinto: all data is still there.. =D isnt IMPORTANT, but is my data =D
<joaopinto> igormorgado, please file a bug report
<sebsebseb> nsgn: Anyway now this is a pretty good and interesting page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter  I suggest reading the Rationale they have have some interesting points there
<igormorgado> joaopinto: doing right now! =D
<blueglasses> joaopinto és português?
<joaopinto> igormorgado, I believe the package for the installer is ubiquity
<joaopinto> !pt | blueglasses
<ubottu> blueglasses: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sebsebseb> !pr |  blueglasses
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<joaopinto> and yes, I am
<nsgn> gotta run now. thanks
<fluvvel> quit
<blueyed> any hints about bug 333563?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333563 in ubuntu "built-in mic on Acer Aspire 5100 don't work with record, skype etc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333563
<blueyed> sry, bug 444563
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444563 in udev "errors while booting: Invalid cross-device link" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444563
<BUGabundo> dtchen: are you in here
<BUGabundo> dtchen: need a bit of help to make mic work
<joaopinto> anyone using skype on karmic ?
<FloridaGuy> ubuntu 9.10....for some reason i cant install any 3rd party deb packages...like opera...my printer drivers...tryed uninstalling and reinstalling gdebi..but still nothing
<BUGabundo> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<joaopinto> FloridaGuy, pastebin the error that you get ?
<Volkodav> I have skype working fine
<FloridaGuy> joaopinto, i just click on the deb file and get nothing...
<Volkodav> and opera and drivers
<BUGabundo> Volkodav: how did you chose input?
<BUGabundo> FloridaGuy: try $ sudo dkpg -i PACKAGENAME.deb
<Volkodav> input ?
<joaopinto> FloridaGuy, open a terminal and run: sudo gdebi package.deb
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, gdebi is safer if there is  a problem
<FloridaGuy> should the package be on desktop or home folder
<joaopinto> it doesn't matter, as long you "cd" to the correct dir
<zniavre> gdebi is bugged atm
<FloridaGuy> joaopinto, Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/gdebi", line 29, in <module>    import apt ImportError: No module named apt
<joaopinto> FloridaGuy, uh, your system is seriously broken
<joaopinto> FloridaGuy, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<safruhani> hi, will it be possible to upgrade from beta version to stable version of karmic koala?
<joaopinto> safruhani, if you are doing updates regularly, you will be using the stable once it's released
<madberry> safruhani: October 29th
<safruhani> thank you so much our friends
<FloridaGuy> joaopinto, if so..its a beta fault...lol
<joaopinto> FloridaGuy, I am not aware of any gdebi/python-apt beta problem
<safruhani> good bye to everybody
<safruhani> haa
<safruhani> i have a question too
<safruhani> what about the mono support of this version
<safruhani> does it increase
<safruhani> applications which are using mono
<safruhani> like tomboy
<ripps> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<igormorgado> safruhani: no.. gnote is the replacement
<safruhani> vov!
<safruhani> igormorgado: ubuntu doesn't use mono by default =?
<igormorgado> no replacement to tangerine AFAIK.
<igormorgado> safruhani: no.
<safruhani> igormorgado: increasing or decreasing?
<igormorgado> safruhani: this makes no sense
<igormorgado> safruhani: decreasing
<igormorgado> safruhani: someone has spreaded this hoax.
<safruhani> very good situation
<safruhani> igormorgado: i don't understand what do you want to say at last
<KnifeySpooney> Whenever I boot karmic, bootchart makes invalid images
<safruhani> igormorgado: what about the rhythmbox
<joaopinto> igormorgado, uh ? tomboy is the default
<safruhani> hımzzz
<KnifeySpooney> Does bootchart work for anyone else in karmic?
<joaopinto> safruhani, there is a clear statement about ubuntu and mono, there is nothing blocking mono from being adopted from an ubuntu perspective
<KnifeySpooney> I'm thinking it has stopped working due to karmic's boot changes, but i'm not sure
<yofel> KnifeySpooney: how invalid? .png fails to get generated? Broken?
<safruhani> joaopinto: what about banshee?
<safruhani> joaopinto: is it default on 9.10 ?_
<KnifeySpooney> yofel: They are generated but image loading fails in image-viewer and firefox.
<joaopinto> safruhani, what is the use of all those questions ? can I provide you some usefull info ?
<yofel> KnifeySpooney: my last image from 3 hours ago is ok, lemme check if there was an BC update
<safruhani> joaopinto: yes please
<joaopinto> safruhani, the default is rhytmbox
<safruhani> ok thanks
<igormorgado> safruhani: but mono is still there, anyone can use and devel on it. I would not dare! =D
<safruhani> thanks and good bye
<KnifeySpooney> yofel: i have to go, might be back later. Thanks for the help
<yofel> KnifeySpooney: did it only fail once or did you try to reboot again? (can you upload the image somewhere? (imagebin.ca))
<yofel> missed him -.-
<gajop> is it me or has sound stopped working now?
<BUGabundo> gajop: it usualy does
<gajop> BUGabundo, some update happened and i'm not getting any sound at all
<gajop> and at least i think i've got everything unmuted
<BUGabundo> gajop: kill PA
<BUGabundo> killall pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> and it will restart on it self
<gajop> yep
<gajop> thanks, bb
<thiebaude> BUGabundo, hey
<BUGabundo> hey thiebaude
<BUGabundo> misssed you too :D
<thiebaude> BUGabundo, yea, haven't been around testing until 9.10
<BUGabundo> you and me :(
<BUGabundo> Need to get 299MB of archives. After unpacking 537MB will be freed.
<BUGabundo> this a joke, right?
<thiebaude> haha
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, isn't that the grub bug fix ?
<thiebaude> i better check my updates
<joaopinto> what's wrong with that message, one of the packages just replaces an existing much bigger package
<joaopinto> After unpacking and replacing...
<BUGabundo> ohhhh
<BUGabundo> my console is all messed up
<BUGabundo> can't scroll ok
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/288160/
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: ^^^^^
<mika_video> at least with KUbuntu 7.10 apparmor module confilcts with driver for Canon LBP-660 laser printer. Has this bug been fixed ? If not, is there an easy way to blacklist apparmor so it will never be loaded ?
<BUGabundo>  bug 444703
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444703 in grub "package grub 0.97-29ubuntu57 failed to install" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444703
<joaopinto> mika_video, you can just remove apparmor or disable the profile in question
<joaopinto> mika_video, have you reported the bug ?
<mika_video> I have no idea how to report a bug
<joaopinto> mika_video, launchpad.net
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: wrong
<BUGabundo> LP is a Project manager :)
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, which allows to report bugs
<BUGabundo> mika_video: you should use ubuntu-bug
<joaopinto> LP is a framework, it provides a bug tracker
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, like I said, it's the grub bug fix that will free that space
<tzanger> good evening
<tzanger> great work on 9.10, the upgrade from 9.04 was seamless
<tzanger> there are a couple of things I'd like to report, wondering whre the appropriate place to reporti s
<joaopinto> tzanger, ubuntu-bug package
<joaopinto> assuming you are refering to bugs
<tzanger> joaopinto: yep
<mika_video> I found this: "Note: If you use Kubuntu, please see the Kubuntu variant of this page here." .... but now: is KUbuntu developed tarallel and in the same time as Ubuntu? or does KUbuntu's final version's preparing only start after the new Ubuntu version is out?
<mika_video> just found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<ActionParsnip> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<commander__> AlanBell r uthere?
<commander__> i need help with my sound
<commander__> HELP
<commander__> i have no sound
<BUGabundo> commander__: rebooted?
<sako> hey guys, if i get 9.10 beta is it still suggested to reinstall when 9.10 is released?
<BUGabundo> sako: NO
<BUGabundo> where do your ppl get that idea??
<sako> also I see a lot of packages that say held back?
<BUGabundo> you just update as often as you wish
<BUGabundo> and you get  what ever is in the archive at that given moment
<sako> what do held back packages mean? it's not updating those packages?
<BUGabundo> sako: sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<sako> i see
<sako> thanks BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> np
<sako> btw what is the difference between safe-upgrade?
<sako> and full-upgrade?
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed.  Unless the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list have changed, this does not involve upgrading to a new release.
<peterson> hello; I'm testing out 9.10 and in order to upgrade apt-get asks me if I want to remove libgd2-noxpm and replace it with libgd2-xpm (partial upgrade thing). Does anyone know if it's safe to do it? I mean, they're both libgd2...
<BUGabundo> sako: full upgrade jumps dependcy
<BUGabundo> peterson: same thing I said to sako
<BUGabundo> peterson: : sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<peterson> humm ok I only got the last part. thank you =)
<sako> whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<test34> why wouldn't it do a safe-upgrade as a default option ?
<Pici> aptitude handles manually installed packages a bit differently than apt-get, but other than that, they are the same
<sako> so apt-get also has safe-upgrade and full-upgrade
<BUGabundo> sako: they are both front-ends for dpkg
<sako> i have been doing apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-08
<BUGabundo> personally I think aptitude tends to manage dependy better
<Pici> sako: if you're using apt-get then you should be using dist-upgrade to grab packages with new dependencies.
<BUGabundo> AFAIK apt-get does NOT have safe-upgrade
<sako> i see
<mika_video> The mc (midnight commander) should be on the first (=install) CD of [K]Ubuntu
<Pici> BUGabundo: it has upgrade and dist-upgrade
<BUGabundo> Pici: I know
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, what is special about safe-upgrade ?
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: from aptitude? it's the default upgrade methof
<sako> Pici: what does that mean? new dependencies??? if they changed up the dependencies for a package?
<mika_video> Also, it would be nice if  Freepascal and Lazarus would be installable by commanding "aptitude install ..."
<test34> what does the gui upgrade program use? apt-get or aptitude?
<BUGabundo> replacing old 'upgrade' deaned unsafe
<BUGabundo> test34: none
<BUGabundo> Update-Manager is another Front end to dkpg
<Pici> sako: Yes, if a package requires a new package as a result of a dependency change, an apt-get upgrade (or aptitude safe-upgrade) will NOT install it, only full-upgrade/dist-upgrades will.
<test34> BUGabundo, ok
<joaopinto> test34, none, it uses libapt, like the apt-* and aptitude
<sako> i see.. so the reason why i am getting packages "held back" is likely cause they have new dependencies?
<commander__> can anyone help me please
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: not true
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: update-manager uses either Apt or synaptic from what I remember
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: no
<mika_video> about Freepascal: the man page should say: "No, FreePascal s not broken. If you think it is broken, just put {$mode Delphi} in the first few lines of your pascal source files, and it will work fine"
<BUGabundo> it has scripts that invoke apt-get , yes for downloading packages
<BUGabundo> but install script are dpkg direct AFAIK
<BUGabundo> ask MVO tommoroow :)
<Pici> Or grab the source now and look/
<joaopinto> uhh ? that is not true
<mika_video> Because if you do not put  {$mode Delphi} in your FreePascal source files, you will gt weird error messages trying to for example: try { some code here} finally { more code here} end;
<balor> I don't seem to be able to create projects (in any programming language) in the latest karmic Eclipse.  Anyone else seeing this issue?
<BUGabundo> nvm
<mika_video> <balor>: Did you try FreePascal ?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: Pici: joaopinto that's OT for this place
<BUGabundo> ping me back if either you find out :D
<balor> mika_video, No.  I've never written Pascal
<commander__> hello!!
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I'm not that curious about it :)
<BUGabundo> heeh
<BUGabundo> chicken
<peterson> hello commander_, do you need help?
<commander__> i need help with sound period
<joeb> Enabling a (Broadcom STA) driver in Karmic causes visual effects to be turned off. Has anyone seen this problem before?
<peterson> what is your problem commander_?
<mika_video> Actually it is Objectpascal. But many folks wite Pascal since it's shorter. But nobody uses the original Pascal (as described by some outdated ISO standard) anymore.
<commander__> i have no sound on beta here
<balor> commander__, What kind of sound card do you have
<mika_video> for short: ObjectPascal is at least equally powerful as C++.
<commander__> i dunno..unless u talking about the intel x3100 graphics
<joaopinto> BUGabundo,  update-manager uses python-apt, which is a python wrapper for libapt*, it does not depend on apt-* or dpkg*
<balor> mika_video, All programming languages are equivlalent.  Church-Turing thesis.
<joaopinto> update-manager does depends on synaptic
<BUGabundo> yay
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: earns his good boy badge :)
<mika_video> possibly. Java coders claim that Java is faster due to it's garbage collection. Well, maybe in average it is, but if we consider also the worst case, Java sucks  !
<balor> commander__, On an Intel box with that card, you've probably got something that uses snd_hda_intel.  lspci wll tell you
<commander__> i know it's HDA Intel
<balor> commander__, Are you sure you're fully updated?
<commander__> yep
<mika_video> Or what do you think is better: a) use 100 microseconds CPU time 10 times a second for memory management or b) use 0% CPU time for memory management for 29.5 minutes and then use 100% of CPU time for memory management for 30 seconds ? (Java actually does this !)
<joaopinto> mika_video, what ? that is extremely out of topic, but any java junior developer knows that java is slower because of the garbage collection
<commander__> just got some more updates
<mika_video> I just found a web page that claims that Java is faster. Well, even if during one hour java uses less time for memory management, locking up your PC for 30 seconds is too big price to pay for that !
<commander__> now i'm fully updated
<joaopinto> mika_video, one page is not "Java Developers" oppinion :)
<mika_video> Not that I would beleieve it without a doubt ....
 * NoelJB wonders when this became #java
<mika_video> But where should I put this wish: The mc (midnight commander) should be on the first (=install) CD of [K]Ubuntu
<BronzeAu> Hi all. Have an interesting one for you. Please read description for steps I have done. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dKFA4_GHWk
<mika_video> Also, the behaviour of mc should be verified when NON-ascii characters are typed (both on a real text console and using those virtual text windows on a GUI screen)
<commander__> balor u there?>
<jbuncher> is anyone else chainloading into grub 2 from grub legacy on karmic?  latest updates have them conflicting and want one or the other to be removed.
<mika_video> mc is an old program and it's behaviour was originally designed with those "1 character = 1 byte" encodings. It may misbehave when used with UTF-8 encoded unicode.
<BronzeAu> So... what your thoughts please? :)
<NoelJB> jbuncher, ask cjwatson in #grub
<jbuncher> NoelJB, thx
<BronzeAu> Should I take this problem elsewhere perhaps? Not reading boot image and not updating the grub in recovery.
<legend2440> BronzeAu: did it say something like   no resume image?
<BronzeAu> I think so. Will have a quick look on the vid.
<mika_video> <jbuncher>: here's what I would try (please tell me if that does not work properly): 1. Install Ubuntu karmic onto a partition, and install it's bootloader on the start of that partition. To the installer, do NOT specify a "/boot" mount point. Then manually copy needed files form that partition's /boot subdirectory to the PC's real "/boot" partition and manually edit the already installed GRUB's (installed by some older version) files to inc
<mika_video> lude your new karmic installation. Have you tried this ?
<legend2440> BronzeAu: is ubuntu running? can you get a terminal?
<BronzeAu> (46 sec) it says trying to resume from /dev but then says kimit: No resume image.
<legend2440> BronzeAu: is ubuntu running? can you get a terminal?
<BronzeAu> No - Wont boot at all. Win7 will and I can get into recovery.
<jbuncher> mika_video, not sure about that process.  My current setup is someone convoluted.  I have a grub managed by my hardy install that's on the MBR, and I chainload into the karmic grub legacy that's on just the karmic partition.  From there, it chainloads into karmic grub 2.
<BronzeAu> Cannot get into Ubuntu at all
<balor> BronzeAu, You're booting a kernel
<balor> BronzeAu, The problem is that you're not gerring fully through that process
<BronzeAu> I'm onthe wife machine Vista (*sigh*) across the room.
<balor> BronzeAu, It sounds like something isn't handing over to init correctly.
<BronzeAu> Ok. How can I update / replace the kernel then?
<BronzeAu> It was only installed yesterday.
<balor> BronzeAu, Boot off a boot disk.  Specify root=/dev/sda3 (or whatever your _root_ device is) in the kernel parameters.
<balor> BronzeAu, That _should_ bring your system up.
<BronzeAu> Ran fine all day and until late last night installing packages and updates. Would upgrade to karmic though.
<balor> BronzeAu, +1 is sometimes a roller-coaster ride.  It's unstable by name and nature.
<BronzeAu> Nah - I'm fine with that. It's a test machine for testing.
<balor> BronzeAu, good
<balor> BronzeAu, Boot off a disk and specify your correct root device
<balor> BronzeAu, That /should/ get you into your system
<BronzeAu> So can you link me to some steps I need to go through for that: "Specify root=/dev/sda3 " I'm not ofay with terminal speek yet but learning fast.
<balor> BronzeAu, After that, I'm afraid I'm off to bed.  These other happy hackers may be able to assist.
<BronzeAu> I have a Jaunty boot disk
<fluvvell> BronzeAu:, I've just looked at your youtube video, you are booting, you just don't have a desktop?
<kaddi> anyone know if there is a way of using the old kaffeine 0.9.x under Karmic instead 1.0.pre2
<balor> BronzeAu, You'll need a karmic one.
<BronzeAu> Thanks Balor - I'm just out of bed. 10.30 here in Oz after a 4.30am sojourn.
<balor> BronzeAu, 0029 here in the UK.  But I'm Irish so my body clock is 0029+3mins
<BronzeAu> Nah - Don't have one and tried three times to download a Karmic .iso with no luck on any image. Not the burner. Each image was corrupt.
<balor> BronzeAu, Bittorrent.  It'll help ensure the image is correct.
<drbobb> has anyone tried Karmic on a laptop with SiS video?
<BronzeAu> he he *Laughs* at Balor
<balor> BronzeAu, I'm not on Telstra :)
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, your youtube video shows a compaq boot spash at start? Am I talking to the right person?
<kaddi> drbobb: whar ia SiS video?
<BronzeAu> Yep - tried that. And the Ubuntu iso and a ftp download from work.
<BronzeAu> Yes.
<drbobb> a SiS brand video card
<BronzeAu> Thats me (Braddanvip)
<balor> BronzeAu, If the checksums don't match after comming off BT you've got bigger issues.
<kaddi> drbobb: ah, then I haven't no.
<drbobb> acer used to put them in a number of models
<drbobb> up to 2 or 3 years ago
<IndyGunFreak> why doesn't empathyhave sound
<balor> drbobb, I have _a_ SiS card on a Celeron box.  It's dreadful.
<IndyGunFreak> drbobb, i've got an acer, whats the prob?
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, your computer is booting, you just don't get to desktop. What happens with a Ctrl+Alt+F1
<BronzeAu> Non of the sums matched on any download. So I went down the shop and bought the latest Linux mag with had Jaunty.
 * IndyGunFreak never checks the checksums
<drbobb> balor: absolutely. But I can't afford to scrap my laptop at this time
<IndyGunFreak> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<BronzeAu> Installed Jaunty and tried to Upgrade but it would get 3/4's torugh and spit it.
<balor> drbobb, If you're having issues.  Run it in VESA
<balor> drbobb, They have no 3d acceleration anyway
<drbobb> IndyGunFreak: well Jaunty had serious problems with these video cards
<BronzeAu> I'll try the ctrl+alt F1 now.
<BronzeAu> BRB
 * BUGabundo move BUGabundo /dev/BED. cu guys tomorrow
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, It should give you a text login screen
<IndyGunFreak> anybody know why empathy doesn't have sound?
<drbobb> balor: VESA performance is pathetic, and I'm not talking about 3d at all
<drbobb> support for SiS cards in x.org regressed seriously after Hardy
<Ian_Corne> SiS?
<drbobb> nobody was maintaining the driver anymore afaik
<BronzeAu> Through recovery I'm into the terminal: steve@steve-desktop:~$
<BronzeAu> Entered terminal via recovery mode. just chose cancel and when it prompted i entered my username.
<drbobb> I'm coping by running the core x.org packages from hardy in an otherwise jaunty system, but a recent gnome upgrade seems to have broken keyboard handling
<commander_> does anyone know how can i get sound on here
<BronzeAu> Can I do anything in terminal to get it to continue through the boot?
<BronzeAu> For those just in: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dKFA4_GHWk <-- See 46 sec mark.
<BronzeAu> anyone?
<legend2440> BronzeAu: i think that no resume image has something to do with incorrect swap uuid so in terminal type sudo blkid and make note of the swap  uuid
<BronzeAu> ok. will do.
<legend2440> BronzeAu: then in terminal type   sudo nano /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume  and see if the uuid's  match with the swap uuid
<BronzeAu> Says command not found for sudo blkid
<drbobb> balor: so did you try karmic on that machine?
<commander_> i been patient long enough and people r deliberately ignoring me.I thought we were adults.
<commander_> i need help please
<BronzeAu> Sorry commander - I'm no help and taking up these good peoples time as well.
<BronzeAu> Apologies.
<IndyGunFreak> commander_, whats wrong
<zmjjmz> ergh
<legend2440> BronzeAu: ok try   cat /etc/fstab and make note of swap uuid
<BronzeAu> Will try that sudo nano now Legend
<zmjjmz> commander_: uh, can you tell us what sound device you're using?
<commander_> i have asked for help several times about my sound problem
<IndyGunFreak> is anyone getting sound w/ Empathy, or is it just me.. i have sounds enabled, i've started/restarted empathy..
<commander_> what sound device.be more specific
<zmjjmz> I've not used empathy
<zmjjmz> commander_: what's listed for sound by alsa?
<zmjjmz> Also, has anyone actually managed to get hulu to work decently on the gma950 in Karmic?
<IndyGunFreak> zmjjmz, its very odd, i have all the boxed checked to enable sound, but i've not gotten a peep out of empathy, sound seems fine otherwise
<commander_> HDA Intel;
<commander_> i dunno
<IndyGunFreak> zmjjmz, do you know empathy has support channels.
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, I think your problem is with graphic card support, it has nothing to do with uuid
<kaddi> anyone know if there is a way of using the old kaffeine 0.8.x under Karmic instead 1.0.pre2
<zmjjmz> IndyGunFreak: I believe their support has been taken over by gnome
<IndyGunFreak> hmm,
<zmjjmz> commander_: what happens when you do espeak hi?
<BronzeAu> Ok - I got the UUID
<BronzeAu> Long enough. Can't tell the O's from 0's but.
<commander_> huh?
<commander_> look i know i had sound when i had jaunty and when i got karmic there's no sound
<zmjjmz> commander_: uh, run espeak hi in the terminal
<legend2440> BronzeAu: ok write it down and then  ctrl x to close nano  and in terminal try  cat /etc/fstab and see if swap uuids match
<kaddi> commander_: if you reply to somebody put the name in front of it, so the person knows you're talking to him/her
<BronzeAu> Graphics was working fine yesterday. Even had Compiz running well. The signal does normally cut uot during start up.
<legend2440> BronzeAu: ok write it down and then  ctrl x to close nano  and in terminal try  cat /etc/fstab and see if swap uuids match
<BronzeAu> Ok. Cool will do. Will just have to write all that down.
<benh> hoy
<benh> so latest batch of karmic updates broke 3G USB modems ...
<kaddi> hi :)
<IndyGunFreak> man, this is annoying me
<zmjjmz> benh: oshit, I have to get mine working
<commander_> z in what order? sudo apt what
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, looking at your video, the screen switches a couple of times and then goes to monitor saver.  Usually, doing a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg resets your graphics. Has nobody else viewed the video?
<jbuncher> Is there anyway to get the audio in karmic to remember to default to a non-permanent input?  I have to go into the settings every time I plug in the webcam and switch over the audio input.  I didn't have to do this in Hardy.
<drbobb> BronzeAu: oh but why so much writing, haven't you heard of saving stuff in files, or cut and paste?
<grahal> any reason why karmic stopped playing lot's of video types that used to work with jaunty before a distro upgrade? plugin search starts but does not find the codecs that were already installed in the system
<jbuncher>  fluvvell BronzeAu that's what it looks like to me, system boots fine, but looks like gdm or x is messed.
<legend2440> drbobb: he's doing this from recovery console
<benh> zmjjmz: maybe it's something HW with my laptop tho... but yeah, it was working 2 days ago
<benh> something weird happens with "options" and the modem disconnects
<zmjjmz> I haven't updated though
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, did you do an update yesterday? There was a new kernel...
<zmjjmz> I guess I won't for a bit
<drbobb> legend2440: and that makes a difference, how?
<BronzeAu> says comand not found
<legend2440> BronzeAu: ok then nano /etc/fstab
<BronzeAu> I did an update yesterday but it spat it 3/4's of the way through.
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, did you get a login prompt on normal boot when you tried Ctrl+Alt+F1 ? (or has karmic removed text consoles????)
<zmjjmz> fluvvell: tty1-6 all work
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, bingo. Theres your problem. Guys this has nothing to do with his fstab
<BronzeAu> I got to terminal through recovery but it does give me terminal for about 3sec so you have to be quick in putting in your username.
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, reboot and got to a text console with Ctrl+Alt+F1
<zmjjmz> hm
<fluvvell> "go" not got, sorry
<benh> kernel log when plugging the modem is http://pastebin.ca/1602818
<benh> (huawei 169 bog standard stuff)
<benh> tries with 2 modems, same siht
<BronzeAu> UUID's match. Ok will reboot
<kaddi> what does tty stand for?
<fluvvell> zmjjmz, anything new in recovery to help reset graphics in karmic?
<benh> teletype :-)
<zmjjmz> Oct  8 10:44:36 pasglop kernel: [   54.049084] option: option_instat_callback: error -108
<benh> zmjjmz: right
<zmjjmz> :/
<kaddi> I'd never have guessed. :p thanks :)
<zmjjmz> fluvvell: make a xorg.conf and make dontzzap false?
<benh> zmjjmz: -108 that's -ESHUTDOWN
<zmjjmz> ok
<benh> zmjjmz: something made the stick go away
<zmjjmz> evil usb spirits :|
<benh> zmjjmz: the usb-storage also fails mounting it
<benh> zmjjmz: ie, something goes bonkers in USB ... tried older kernel, same shit
<BronzeAu> Ok. I'm in the bios
<benh> zmjjmz: smells like something userspace is doing
<fluvvell> zmjjmz, dontzzap is new to me.
<revf> I can't see the karmic upgrade anymore in update-manager or do-release-upgrade.  I think the upgrade program crashed earlier without putting my repositories back to normal, and my sources list is all karmic instead of jaunty now
<zmjjmz> fluvvell: and dontzap
<zmjjmz> make sure that's disabled too
<revf> how can i fix it to finish downloading/installing the upgrade?
<benh> btw
<benh> somebody knows a decent mirror in .au that isn't 2 weeks off ?
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, Bios? How do you figure that?
<revf> I already tried %s/karmic/jaunty/g on the source list and that didn't help very much
<revf> although it seemed like a step in the right direction
<revf> what else does the installer normally reset when it's canceled during the download process?
<BronzeAu> Did you want me in Bios or elsewhere.
<commander_> zmjjmz where ru man?
<zmjjmz> commander_: here
<zmjjmz> commander_: what happened when you ran espeak hi
<benh> au.archives.ubuntu.com is fubar
<benh> has been for a few days
<commander_> ok how u want me to run it sudo apt what?
<IndyGunFreak> man this sound thing in empathy is annoyng
<zmjjmz> uh
<commander_> i asked uthois b4
<IndyGunFreak> no logical reason for it
<zmjjmz> just, run it in terminal
<zmjjmz> any terminal
<zmjjmz> IndyGunFreak: well, I use Pidgin :P
<zmjjmz> with the sounds muted, but still
<commander_> nothing
<benh> there's some weirdo stuff with sound in karmic
<zmjjmz> a long pause before said nothing?
<benh> lots of "clics"
<zmjjmz> benh: yeah
<BronzeAu> So.. Should I be in Bios or elsewhere?
<benh> even after disabling the sound effects stuff
<revf> does anyone know what changes the karmic upgrader makes to the repositories and then undoes if the install is canceled?
<zmjjmz> benh: it cut out on me earlier, only to work fine right after
 * benh blames curseaudio
<revf> I think I need to make those changes manually
<IndyGunFreak> zmjjmz, i don't have a prob w/ pidgin, but i actually like empathy better... little smaller/cleaner.. but the no sound is annoying.. and i can't figure out how to set it.. i have sounds enabled
<zmjjmz> yep
<BronzeAu> Sorry
<revf> or undo them manually, rather
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, you may have done the keypress too early. At 46 seconds in your video it shows steves-desktop :login
<aprilhare> hey
<commander_> what about my modem on my laptop?
<fluvvell> thats where you want to be
<BronzeAu> I'm not keeping up bacause I'm backwards and forwards
<zmjjmz> commander_: what about it?
<BronzeAu> Ok. I'll do it there.
<aprilhare> has anyone had a fsck yet - no progress bar, screen goes black, you're left scratching your head about whats going on?
<Pici> !mirrorstatus | benh
<ubottu> benh: A list of official repository mirrors and their statuses can be found at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<aprilhare> have to press ctrl-alt-f8 to even know it's fsck?
<jbuncher> aprilhare, no fsck that I recall
<commander_> the last time zm someone on here said tht might bethe cause of it
<benh> thanks bot !
<djdarkman> hello, I have a machine with an external harddrive and karmic doesn't want to boot it, what should I do, is this issue fixable?
<aprilhare> jbuncher: well be warned the drop bear surprises you when you least expect it
<benh> I switched to the main US mirror for now
<Pici> benh: I actually just made that factoid, a few people have been asking about that lately.
<jbuncher> aprilhare, drop bear?
<zmjjmz> commander_: that would be a pretty big problem
<aprilhare> jbuncher: karmic koala == drop bear http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drop_bear
<zmjjmz> not sure why your modem would be affecting your sound device
<aprilhare> jbuncher: carnivorous form of koala :D
<benh> heh it's fun
<sako> hey all, what's up with dist-upgrade wanting to remove empathy?
<legend2440> commander_: in terminal try   speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<benh> so karmic install gets you grub2
<sako> maybe I don't understand exactly what dist-upgrade does...
<benh> but then, a full upgrade removes it and puts grub1 instead
<zmjjmz> anyways, I would try restarting pulseaudio or such
<jbuncher> aprilhare, aha, I see
<zmjjmz> revf: dumb question, but you did sudo apt-get update right?
<aprilhare> jbuncher: ignore the bit in that article about it being non-existant (bad publicity for .au you see)
<benh> I think startupmanager depends on grub1 or something like that
<BronzeAu> I used to have a VW baja called Drop Bear
<BronzeAu> Search for it on youtube
<BronzeAu> Ok - I'm there.
<revf> zmjjmz: yeah, a couple times.  it's weird because
<commander_> it wasn't .he told me sudo apt-get something
<Martyn> BronzeAu : hee .. good name for a car.   I bet the Ozzies were amused
<revf> OK well this has spanned four or five sessions of downloading the packages so far
<BronzeAu> I'm an Ozzie
<zmjjmz> commander_: and did you?
<commander_> or sudo apt-remove
<revf> and the time it crashed was, like, the second-most-recent
<revf> and after it did that
<djdarkman> can grub2 boot from USB disks at all?
<revf> when I went into sudo update-manager -d, the list was cluttered up with hundreds of packages, presumably the ones I'd just downloaded
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, do you have the login prompt?
<zmjjmz> djdarkman: most BIOS' can
<BronzeAu> It says 5 packages can be updates. I'm in terminal where it says in capials "No Warranty!" he he
<revf> which i think is because it's using the karmic repos
<zmjjmz> hm
<revf> but then I could still see/run the distro installer
<BronzeAu> I'm logged in.
<commander_> yeah..just cna't remeber it.but what u just told me to do all it says playback open error
<revf> now I am having the same symptom in the list but the button to upgrade isn't there anymore
<djdarkman> zmjjmz, it's not my bios, it's Karmic it doesn't recognize my harddrive at boot
<zmjjmz> commander_: can you pastebinit?
<BronzeAu> put in my username and password.
<sako> hey all, what's up with dist-upgrade wanting to remove empathy?
<zmjjmz> hm
<jbuncher> aprilhare, lol, will do.
<revf> and do-release-upgrade says there is no new version
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zmjjmz> sako: maybe they gave up and wanted to replace it with pidgin?
<revf> even after apt-get update
<djdarkman> is there a cure for this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1272142
<BronzeAu> Ok. Will do.
<sako> zmjjmz: hmm? i don't think so did they?
<zmjjmz> revf: maybe you should replace the sources.list with something new
<zmjjmz> Sakarias: maybe
<zmjjmz> er
<zmjjmz> sako: maybe
<revf> hmm
<revf> like what?
<revf> can I get a clean jaunty copy somewhere?
<zmjjmz> probably
<revf> I tried just subbing "jaunty" for every "karmic" and
<revf> that got rid of all the crap in the update-manager list
<revf> but didn't make the button appear
<zmjjmz> hm
<BronzeAu> The Dropbear - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7C6-6EN53S8
<revf> could there be some other file that now thinks it's karmic that's messing me up?
<zmjjmz> revf: it migth have done that in whatever script controls the update manager
<sebsebseb> Shame the  new  GDM can't just be configured with another theme,  I like the blubuntu GDM theme in the repo :)   So I am wondering if it's possible to have it on the new GDM or not.   Oh let's run some commands that a blog gives,  I think not, unless maybe I know what they do.  Anyway this came up in my Google search http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html Plus I am not on that type of lap top.  I am on a desktop
<sebsebseb> in fact.   Also KDM is rather nice now unlike before,  still would like a bit of sound on it though, like the old GDM.
<Pici> BronzeAu: Lets try to keep it on-topic here.
<aprilhare> BronzeAu: nice vdub :) but karmic koala i call drop bear for good reason, especially when i find myself with a black screen during boot with no idea whats going on
<revf> zmjjmz: do you mean that the upgrade script changed stuff?  that's kind of been my assumption, that it made changes as part of the install process and then didn't undo them since it crashed
<zmjjmz> yeah
<revf> I don't know what changes it would make besides changing the sources.list though
<zmjjmz> I'm not well versed in the upgrade script, but it may have another configuration file somewhere
<revf> is there a way I could look at the script?
<revf> or would that be too complicate
<revf> d
<sako> so on 9.10 should we not be doing dist-upgrades?
<zmjjmz> probably, just vim the script in /usr/sbin
<sebsebseb> aprilhare: yeah boot up goes wrong
<BronzeAu> Ok - at first it said command not found so i retyped it in the hope that I typed it wrong and it said xserver.org is not installed
<revf> do you know the name of it by any chance
<sebsebseb> aprilhare: turning the computer off, and  then on again though,  as is said for many computer issues :D, well it actsaully fixes it
<revf> I don't know what it is, and I can't run it since the button isn't there in update-manager
<BronzeAu> Oh - sorry about the offtopic.
<zmjjmz> revf: eh, I'd run a locate
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, no dot dude, just a -
<zmjjmz> it may be part of update-manager
<BronzeAu> I'm new to IRC
<zmjjmz> revf: do you know python?
<BronzeAu> oh, ok. sorry:-[
<revf> a bit
<revf> I just looked at do-release-upgrade but it's pretty opaque
<revf> it's not complicate, it just mostly calls apis
<revf> +d
<zmjjmz> :|
<tuxxy> anyone else have errors with their twinview specifically when attempting to save the config
<sebsebseb> No one here right now,knows about trying to theme the new GDM, if it's even possible?  didn't think so
<zmjjmz> see if it opens any files
<revf> how do I do that?
<BronzeAu> Nope. says there is no xserver-org either.
<revf> sorry I am pretty new at all this
<zmjjmz> uh, hold up
<legend2440> tuxxy: did you try  gksudo nvidia-settings  so you have permission to save changes?
<zmjjmz> revf: search for open
<BronzeAu> Im new at this too. 3rd day on IRC. 5th year with Ubuntu. First time playing at terminal level.
<revf> oh I see what you mean
<revf> I thought you meant upon running it
<benh> ok so GSM stick works on jaunty
<benh> on another box
<revf> it's mostly this kind of thing
<revf>  print _("Checking for a new ubuntu release")
<revf>   m = MetaReleaseCore(useDevelopmentRelease=options.devel_release,
<revf>                       useProposed=options.proposed_release)
<benh> so it's either a HW problem with my USB or karmic userspace problem, I'll try booting jaunty off USB later to see
<revf> very abstracted
<BronzeAu> This is what I typed in: In case of mistake. sudo dbkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<djdarkman> hello, is there a way to install karmic with the good old grub that actually works?
<natewiebe13> im getting "[Firmware Bug]: ACPI : Invalid BIOS _PSS frequency : 0x0 MHz" from beta.. anyone know why?
<natewiebe13> ^using a live cd
<natewiebe13> ^and also on alternate
<sebsebseb> Is there maybe a way to install the old GDM into karmic or configure  the new one so I can theme it hmm
<BronzeAu> Still there?
<commander__> zmjjmz i'm back
<aprilhare> sebsebseb: probably breaking a fsck is a bad idea.
<revf> I'm going to take a closer look at the sources.list
<zmjjmz> commander_: you left?
<sebsebseb> aprilhare: maybe, but  when  it does th flashing white curour,  it seems to only do that, and nothing else, also I think it does the fsk first
<BronzeAu> So should I just do a reinstall of Jaunty and forget the upgrade.
<sebsebseb> !details | BronzeAu
<ubottu> BronzeAu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> BronzeAu: what exactly is wrong with the new GDM for you?
<sebsebseb> BronzeAu: also if you upgraded from 9.04, it won't put on the new GDM
<BronzeAu> Um - I've been here for an hour
<natewiebe13> im getting "[Firmware Bug]: ACPI : Invalid BIOS _PSS frequency : 0x0 MHz" from beta.. anyone know why? both on live and alternate
<Pici> sebsebseb: Yes it will.
<BronzeAu> Well almost.
<tuxxy> legend2440, yes of course
<BronzeAu> I'll post the vid again.
<sebsebseb> ah I put GMD
<sebsebseb> GDM
<sebsebseb> I meant Grub
<sebsebseb> my issue is GDM, his issue is Grub
<BronzeAu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dKFA4_GHWk <-- 46sec mark
<BronzeAu> Read description
<BronzeAu> UUID's match
<legend2440> tuxxy: a way around that is  somewhere in nvidia-settings is a preview window to see changes. you can copy then paste that into your xorg.conf file
<revf> yeah it looks completely normal, nothing weird about it at all
<sebsebseb> Pici: new GDM with no theming yes,  and no Grub 2 on upgrades  by what I read
<BronzeAu> I did an upgrade from Jaunty to Karmi yesterday but it spat it 3/4 way through install.
<aprilhare> sebsebseb: i turned to it and the screen was black. thats not filling me with confidence
<revf> i have to, I'll try to figure this out again in a bit
<revf> thanks for your help zmjjmz
<revf> *have to go
<zmjjmz> k
<sako> The following packages will be upgraded: evolution-plugins linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic ubuntu-desktop
<sebsebseb> aprilhare: Are you on Karmic?
<sako> can someone explain what dist-upgrade does?
<sako> pleaseeeeee
<Pici> sako: I thought we went over this already.
<BronzeAu> Just tried sudo dbkg-reconfigure xserver-org but it says xserver-org is not installed
<tuxxy> legend2440, hang on ill get the errors
<natewiebe13> sebsebseb, Pici: im getting "[Firmware Bug]: ACPI : Invalid BIOS _PSS frequency : 0x0 MHz" from beta..  both on live and alternate.. any ideas?
<Pici> BronzeAu: its xserver-xorg
<aprilhare> sebsebseb: yes
<zmjjmz> sako: basically, changes the repos and then installs some stuff
<sebsebseb> aprilhare: it seems there  default Ext4 support in Karmic hasn't been 100% properly done hence the fsck issues,  well hopefuly that's  nice and  stable by the final
<sako> we did, but would it be safe to do it?
<Pici> natewiebe13: I don't know, sorry.
<commander__> can anybody and i do mean anybody help
<BronzeAu> Ok - will try that then as well. Ta
<sebsebseb> aprilhare: I did manual partitioning, but anyway  Ext4 in 9.10 yep
<BronzeAu> BRB - Its across the room
<legend2440> tuxxy: probably something like your xorg.conf is missing a Section
<Pici> sako: Yes.  I always do dist-upgrades.
<sako> i see
<sako> thanks Pici
<sako> well I would assume I have to at some point since I have 9.10 beta
<zmjjmz> commander__: maybe
<Pici> sako: But just be careful if it says its removing packages, if you arent sure about what the packages do, then ask or wait.
<commander__> nothing happened..terminal still processing
<aprilhare> W:Failed to fetch http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch, W:Failed to fetch http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/karmic/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<BronzeAu> do I say yes
<zmjjmz> doing what, commander__
<commander__> i need sound zmjjmz
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, which question?
<sako> Pici it says it will remove libgd2-noxpm then it installs libgd2-xpm?
<sako> is that okay?
<BronzeAu> or no in xserver-xorg
<Pici> sako: that sounds okay to me
<zmjjmz> that's fine
<sako> great
<sako> looks like they resolved the empathy issue btw
<sako> :)
<sako> just got an upgrade
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, no to the framebuffer question
<test34> Flash on Karmic 64bit, sometimes you click X times and it does nothing (when trying to play a video for example)...  Is this a known bug ? I couldn't find it on launchpad
<zmjjmz> test34: happens to me too
<tuxxy> legend2440, VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<tuxxy> Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<sako> any other useful packages like ubuntu-restricted-extras i should check out?
<zmjjmz> you can't really file bugs against flash though
<BronzeAu> Autodetect keyboard: yes or No
<aprilhare> test34: are you still using the version in the repos? you're better off using the version from adobe (true 64 bit rather than wrappered)
<commander__> zm u got any ideals?
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, no
<BronzeAu> K
<zmjjmz> commander__: yea, but my ideals won't help your sound problem
<aprilhare> it may be alpha but its good alpha rather than drop bear alpha
<test34> aprilhare, maybe that is the problem then, let me see
<zmjjmz> commander__: did you try restarting either alsa-utils or pulseaudio>
<zmjjmz> aprilhare: is there a 32-bit version of that then?
<tuxxy> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<legend2440> tuxxy: yes i've had that error. so  make your changes then click  save xc configuration and in the box click Show Preview and copy then paste into xorg.conf
<commander__> where is pulseaudio?
<aprilhare> zmjjmz: the amd64 version of adobe flash in the ubuntu repos is in fact the 32 bit version in a 64 bit wrapper
<test34> aprilhare, I thought there was no 64bit versions and that they all use the wrappers
<aprilhare> test34: untrue
<legend2440> tuxxy: may want ot backup old xorg.conf  just in case
<tuxxy> legend2440, where is this preview buttion bud
<tuxxy> oh its ok I can always reconfigure xorg
<aprilhare> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<zmjjmz> aprilhare: so would I see any improvement using Adobe's alpha on an atom?
<commander__> synaptic said i got it installed but where?
<wirechief_> the karmic installer is hung configuring Apt, whats the best way to proceed ?
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, hows it going?
<aprilhare> zmjjmz: give it a try, you will receive less crashes methinks
<BronzeAu> Ok - It's overwritten the file
<legend2440> tuxxy: click Save X config button then box pops up  Show Preview is in there
<zmjjmz> aprilhare: ok
<zmjjmz> I'll try that then
<test34> zmjjmz, with 32bit you dont have this problem
<tuxxy> legend2440, if I clcik save to x config file it errors with this "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'"
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, ok now try      sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zmjjmz> test34: yeah, but flash is still shat
<BronzeAu> Gave me a heap of questions about my keyboard
<tuxxy> then shuts down
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, yeah well... you may have answered yes to detect keyboard or something.
<DanaG> For me, I'd rather have nspluginwrapper... even if it makes Flash crash more often, it ALSO makes crashes not take down the browser.
<legend2440> tuxxy: are you in gksudo nvidia-settings? if so close out and open from the system>admin>nvidia settings in the menu
<aprilhare> DanaG: erm. i don't see how that is true. it reduces crashes altogether.
<DanaG> I've still had Flash take down the browser in the 64-bit Flash 10.
<aprilhare> ok whatever
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, ok so have you tried      sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart    ?  If it gives the blank screen again, you return with Ctrl+Alt+F1
<test34> aprilhare, should I uninstall the deb flash32 bit before installing the 64bit tar.gz?
<tuxxy> legend2440, it gives mem same error as I was using gksudo
<aprilhare> test34: i believe it would be wise yes
<FloridaGuy> where's can i get the latest kde for ubuntu 9.10
<BronzeAu> It came up with a interface asking yes or no because there is already an xserver currently running
<commander__> z where do i go to restart it and more importantly find it?
<commander__> !!
<BronzeAu> Also told me instructions to change consoles
<legend2440> tuxxy: after you press  Save X configuration button does a box pop up?
<BronzeAu> like Ctrl+Alt+7
<tuxxy> yes an erro box with the error "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'"
<tuxxy> *error
<tuxxy> and in terminal it reads
<tuxxy> VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<tuxxy> Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<tuxxy> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<BronzeAu> So yes or no the the "X server already running on display" questions
<legend2440> tuxxy: can you paste your xorg.conf file?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, try sudo reboot at this point.
<tuxxy> sure
<BronzeAu> Ok. so don't choose yes or no then. Just exit out of menu and sudo reboot.
<tuxxy> legend2440, http://pastie.org/646250
<BronzeAu> Thanks for your patience fluvvell for you support btw.
<Berzerker-> having a problem, just installed karmic on my desktop
<BronzeAu> Nope. No luck. same same
<Berzerker-> installed the nvidia driver and now I can't startx
<Berzerker-> says no screens found
<BronzeAu> Plan D?
<benh> so today updates don't fix the GSM
<BronzeAu> I'm back at terminal. No boot.
<tuxxy> legend2440, maybe I should just paste my old xorg into the new on
<legend2440> tuxxy: yea that how mine looked when i installed karmic. but i just copied and pasted from the preview window . yes i would try that
<[31d1]_> hmm, apt wants to remove startupmanager and grub, to upgrade grub-common and grub-pc
<test34> aprilhare, so far flash 64 bit version is working good, thanks !
<aprilhare> np
<[31d1]_> i wonder if that's what i'm supposed to do, or if i just need to wait for further updates
<BronzeAu> Any idea guys?
<Berzerker-> anyone?
<zmjjmz> how can I check what version of flash I'm using?
<tuxxy> ok brb
<Berzerker-> [31d1]_, did you look at what it installs? maybe it installs it again
<aprilhare> zmjjmz: if you get lots of npviewer crashes you're using wrappered ver
<test34> zmjjmz, riight click on a flash video and click about flash
<legend2440> tuxxy: actually before i did clean install of karmic i saved xorg.conf from jaunty and used that
<aprilhare> its a bit hard since both vers have same ver string
<aprilhare> size
<aprilhare> size is the easiest way to tell
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, so you've rebooted and no joy?
<infexion> ok so are any other people have problems with sound in 9.10?
<BronzeAu> No joy - same same
<[31d1]_> Berzerker-: http://ix.io/mX from aptitude full-upgrade
<zmjjmz> yeah
<zmjjmz> I'm using Adobe's latest
<zmjjmz> still shat
<BronzeAu> I'm not worried. The machine is a test machine only and for me to learn more about terminal commands
<[31d1]_> looks plausible
<Berzerker-> aprilhare, any idea?
<infexion> I have some strange jarring pop noise that occurs after a sound starts playing... but if I continually play sound there are no problems ie. playing music.
<Berzerker-> aprilhare, installed nvidia driver, now I can't startx
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, the problem lies with either your graphics / monitor selection or your gdm.  At least you can describe your problem a bit more clearly now.
<BronzeAu> I'm happy to just reinstall Jaunty if this TS is to much bother to people here.
<aprilhare> Berzerker-: sorry no idea. nvidia working fine here
<test34> my gmail is crashing firefox now...
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, did you have an nvidia or ati graphics card?
<infexion> BronzeAu: I reinstalled 9.04 just so I could get back some functionality. I figure it is better for now until they actually come out with an official release.
<BronzeAu> Whats gdm stand for: Grub ...
<infexion> BronzeAu: but for the sake of figuring out bugs try to get it working for now
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, gnome display manager
<BronzeAu> Ok - well I'll just go with the reinstall. The updates are killing my download allocation after three attempts (3x700mb) to get a good Karmic image.
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, you're way past grub and you don't need to reinstall if you can solve this.
<BronzeAu> Ok - got gdm. Ta
<zmjjmz> or you could give up and install slim
<BronzeAu> Happy to persist if you guys want to. could be valuable intel.
<DanaG> hmm, "nvidia" -- you should say what driver, and what sort of card.
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, any ideas what your graphics card is?
<aprilhare> bye
<BronzeAu> So where to from here? Do you want me to see what sort of card I have?
<BronzeAu> Ok - Can I find out via software or bust open the case and see.
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, also what happens if you boot with a kernel older than the latest? (maybe item 3 on your grub boot menu?)
<BronzeAu> It should be in the Bios yes?
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, probably not in your bios
<commander_> i need some help with my sound
<BronzeAu> Ok - Will try the older kernel.
<BronzeAu> Give me a sec - it's across the room.
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, if you prefix your reply with my nick and a punctuation mark, I'll get an indication you replied to me rather than a general comment to all.
<zmjjmz> commander_: so restarting pulseaudio and/or alsa-utils didn't work?
<commander_> nope
<commander_> i dunno how to get alsa utils u guys aren't being specific
<DanaG> BronzeAu: lspci should tell you the video card.
<BronzeAu> Hmmm - that was interesting. When I rebooted it said it had to shut down the Gnome Display Manager first. No luck booting with the older kernel.
<BronzeAu> Ok - What do I do with Iscpi? Just type it into the terminal?
<DanaG> yeah. And look for a line with nvidia.
<BronzeAu> fluvvell: Like this fluvvell?
<DanaG> easier:
<DanaG> lspci | grep VGA
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, yep
<BronzeAu> fluvvell: Ok - Getting up to speed on the IRC ettiquette
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, good, whats the response regarding the VGA?
<commander_> CAN SOMEONE HELP PLEASE!!!1
<commander_> That's all i ask
<fluvvell> commander_ , you may have to be patient untill someone becomes free
<commander_> i been patient all day to be exact
<BronzeAu> DanaG: What do I do with the Ispci? do I type it into the Terminal, Google it, look t up on Wikipediea?
<DanaG> If it's just one line (with the 'grep'), you can paste it here.
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, type lspci | grep VGA    exactly as it is.  The upline is usually above the enter key
<DanaG> With shift.
<fluvvell> DanaG; hes on another pc
<BronzeAu> Ok - Ta. Sorry for my denseness
<BronzeAu> Yeah - Computer says "Command Not Found".
<fluvvell> commander_, don't forget this is community ie FREE support, nobody is paid. You may be able to access an expert in your area if its urgent.
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, you typed it wront
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, you typed it wrong (lol!)
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, try the lower case version of   LSPCI    first
<BronzeAu> I typed lspci | grepVGA
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, you also need a space after grep
<BronzeAu> ok. Will do that
<BronzeAu> Ok - that worked
<BronzeAu> typeing it in now
<BronzeAu> 01:05.0 VGA compatable controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Raedon Espress 200 G series]
<BronzeAu> I also says before I did the graphics card search that i have 5 files that need updating.
<BronzeAu> "5 packages can be updated 0 packages are security updates.
<BronzeAu> fluvvell: Sorry I forgot to use you nick.
<commander_> z my sound card is Realtek ALC268
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, yep
<DanaG> Is that on the system you installed nvidia drivers on?
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, you've just hit the problem on the head.
<yoga> I wonder where is the menu.lst file?
<Berzerker_> DanaG, is what the system
<BronzeAu> commander: I know its frustrating mae but it the risk we take.
<DanaG> Meaning, if you have two computers, you ran the command on the one with the problem, right?
<yoga> How do I set the bot menu?
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, in fact I'm about to travel to my fathers house to fix the very same graphics card based issue with exactly the same faults. Its a 3 hr drive,
<Berzerker-> DanaG, yes, I'm on a different computer right now. other one is sitting at a console
<DanaG> ah, anyway, the output from the broken one says ATI?  If so, the solution is simple: just remove the nvidia drivers.
<Berzerker-> what?
<BronzeAu> Bugger - well: Who know's you might have the answer before you go at this rate. he he
<Berzerker-> they're nvidia cards
<Berzerker-> and nothing says ATI
<DanaG> er, sorry, two overlapping conversations.
<BronzeAu> fluvvell: Whoops. Forgot nic again. Grrrr
<Berzerker-> oh
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, so you could keep asking here in the meantime. I recommend you don't try a reinstall as once it updates, you'll probably be back in the same boat.
<DanaG> Meant that for BronzeAu.  Sorry me.
<DanaG> er, silly me.
<BronzeAu> Hmmm - Rock | me | hardplace.
<fluvvell> BronzeAu, sorry mate - I have to shoot. But As I said, keep asking and now you have more ammo.  Your graphics card, no desktop and (I'm guessing) karmic koala with updates installed.
<BronzeAu> Thanks fluvvell
<BronzeAu> So... Commander : I'll fix your sound problem and you can fix my boot problem eh?
<BronzeAu> Hi guys.
<virtuald> i hear no sound from empathy. why is that?
<BronzeAu> Commander is having problems with his sound card and I'm having boot problems. Any helpers?
<yoga> I just upgrade to KDE 4.3.2, the X Window will restart it self from time to time, anyone have the same problem?
<wirechief_> ubuntu-netbook-remix will not install it stops on configuring apt at 80% is this a known issue ?
<BronzeAu> Yeah - there are no gurus active here at the moment. I just went into #ubuntu and invited some people to come and help. No joy by the looks though.
<commander__> does anyone have any suggestions
<lfaraone> wirechief_: uh, what is it configuring?
<BronzeAu> BRB - Will ask again in 20.
<commander__> my sound card is a RealTek ALC268
<wirechief_> its in the installer and the stage that apt is being configured
<BronzeAu> Going to try some sudo updates and see if that fixes it.
<wirechief_> i have tried twice now and it fails at the same place
<wirechief_> the cd checks out ok with the integrity check and sha256sum on the download
<Skif> wirechief_: I'm running UNR-karmic now, but I installed as of about three weeks ago. :(  Maybe try an older install image?
<MindSpark> hi, I've noticed during upgrades that I am getting this error every time: something about the eeepc-laptop module build failed and installation skipped
<wirechief_> Skif thats a idea, also it wont boot from a usb stick
<MindSpark> I think this is affecting my wifi from running unless restarted every time it goes to sleep and often needs several restarts
<oldude67> commander__, do you have any sound at all?
<DanaG> BronzeAu: oh yeah, so if the thing has an ATI card, then it has no business having NVIDIA drivers installed.  =þ
<wirechief_> either that or ill just install debian.
<wirechief_> and wait for the final, this thing is pretty buggy at the moment
<commander__> none only a beep when i shut down and manuallt reboot
<oldude67> commander__, what desktop are you running gnome or kde???
<commander__> gnome
<commander__> oldude67
<oldude67> commander__, go into system settings under multimedia and see if it loaded the sound card.
<Berzerker-> how do I uninstall nvidia drivers from the command line?
<commander__> how do i getthere
<Skif> I recently upgraded to karmic (and then reinstalled), and ever since, my microphone (built-in on a HP Mini 110) hasn't worked.
<commander__> thru terminal
<oldude67> commander__,give me a minute and i will switch to gnome desktop and give you a hand installing a few things at the moment tho.
<Skif> Sound Preferences notices it, says it's not muted, but nothing comes out when I try Skype or Cheese.
<commander__> ok
<jdfoote3> Hi - I just installed Karmic, and I can't get network-manager to work. When I try to connect to a wireless network, the network-manager icon disappears. Can anyone help?
<Skif> jdfoote3: that *just* happened to me yesterday.  I upgraded about 5 minutes ago, and now it's working.\
<oldude67> jdfoote3, are you using that machine now?
<oldude67> jdfoote3, if so update
<jdfoote3> oldude67 Unfortunately, I don't have a wired connection
<jdfoote3> So I'm kinda stuck
<oldude67> ok be back in a minute.
<jdfoote3> oldude67: awesome, thanks
<Skif> I even fired up alsamixer and made sure everything there was unmuted and set to its highest level, and still can't seem to record any sound.  Any ideas?
<yoga> exit
<BronzeAu> any Gurus here yet?
<zachtib> hey, I was wondering about the version of Eclipse that ships with Karmic. It was updated (finally!) to 3.5.1, but other packages, specifically eclipse-cdt are on much older versions. the version of eclipse-cdt is 3.1.2, while the version that corresponds to eclipse 3.5.1 is cdt 6.0.1
<zachtib> I mentioned this to my mother, who does some development for eclipse, and she wasn't even sure such an old cdt build would work with eclipse 3.5
<oldude67> commander__, ok im in gnome now, let me make sure its all up and running real quick
<NoelJB> zachtib, well, if someone who cared actually maintained the package, it could be kept more up to date.
<zachtib> NoelJB: yeah... I'm just worried someone will install eclipse and eclipse-cdt in Karmic and it'll break =/
<jdfoote3> So, is there any way to update network-manager without being connected to the Internet? Can you manually update?
<oldude67> commander__, ok at the top of do you see the tab that system? if so click on it and go to preferences and then to system settings.
<oldude67> commander__, in the systems settings you will see a icon that says multimedia and click on it and see if your sound card comes up.
<NoelJB> zachtib, eclipse is maintained by Ubuntu, eclipse-cdt by MOTU.
<BronzeAu> This is my problem: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dKFA4_GHWk <-- 46sec mark. Flavvell Isolated the problem to either the Graphics Monitor or the GDM. Any further help please
<oldude67> jdfoote3, if you have no network and cant reach the internet then it would be hard to update
 * NoelJB just booked travel for the UDS.  :-)
<jdfoote3> oldude67, Ok, I guess I'll figure out a way to get it connected
<jdfoote3> Thanks
<zachtib> ok... I'm thinking this late the best thing might be to remove eclipse-cdt from the repos and just install it via eclipse's addon mngr
<NoelJB> jdfoote3, ?
<NoelJB> jdfoote3, what's up?
<test34> jdfoote3, download the update with a computer that is connected to the internet, then copy the files on a CD and transfer to the computer without network
<wirechief_> The cd past the media test and the sha256sum check, I have tried twice to install and it fails at the same point at 80 % configuring Apt
<wirechief_> I tried to use the "skip" however that doesnt seem to have any affect.
<wirechief_> I am installing the distro on a Acer Aspire one N250 with atom processor, I have installed ubuntu Januty remix 9.04 and it had worked fine so I know that it should work. It has been over 30 minutes on this step of the install at the moment and i will let it continue till tommorow.
<NoelJB> what test34 said would work :-)
<wirechief_> dam
<jdfoote3> test34, how would I do that?
<jdfoote3> Where could I d/l the update from?
<NoelJB> zachtib, not a bad idea
<jdfoote3> Right now I have a Windows box that is working, sitting next to my Ubuntu box that isn't connected
<jdfoote3> I can move files via a flash drive or whatever
<BronzeAu> Any takers???
<jdfoote3> Basically, it sounds like I just need to update network-manager
<Skif> interestingly, when I record a movie in cheese, the video starts updating VERY VERY slowly. I wonder if something in the PulseAudio chain is slowing down sound recording to the point where it isn't getting processed by the app until after the app has stopped recording sound?
<Skif> I remember in jaunty I had to uninstall pulseaudio to get any sound recorded at all, but I was hoping to not have to do that with karmic.
<NoelJB> jdfoote3, for individual packages, there are several ways, but personally, I'd just download the current ones from the Network Manager PPA.
<Crypia> Hello - How can I change the startup order of gmd in Karmic?  I'm at a bit of a loss with upstart and am wondering if gdm
<jdfoote3> Do I just d/l the newest version of network-manager, with its required libraries? Once I do that, how do I tell my box to use those files to update?
<NoelJB> jdfoote3, what is broken, specifically?
<NoelJB> jdfoote3, wait ... better thought ...
<BronzeAu> Crypia - You and I might have the same prob I think.
<NoelJB> jdfoote3, download the current iso, and then when you book karmic, tell it to update from the iso.
<NoelJB> that ought to work.,
<jdfoote3> NoelJB, when I start my computer, network manager loads, then when I try to connect to a network, network-manager disappers
<Crypia> BronzeAu: is it not possible to move gdm's startup order?  I'm starting to think it isn't :(
<BronzeAu> I'm having gdm probs too.
<jbuncher> BronzeAu, what gdm probs?
<BronzeAu> Crypia - I don't know. Thats why I'm here too.
<jdfoote3> NoelJB, where do I tell it to update from the .iso? In Update manager?
<BronzeAu> Wont progress.
<NoelJB> jdfoote3, try downloading the current daily build, burning the CD, and then telling karmic to upgrade using it.  I believe that should work.  anyone?
<Crypia> BronzeAu: how's it affecting you?  I need gdm to wait just a bit during startup so I can get a few other services to start first, namely mysql, mythbackend and lircd
<BronzeAu> Sorry - forgot nic. new to IRC
<jdfoote3> NoelJB, that sounds doable, I'll start d/ling the ISO
<test34> jdfoote3, try ftp://lug.mtu.edu/ubuntu/dists/karmic/ (in internet explorer or whatever)
<BronzeAu> Mine just stalls I think: See 46sec mark here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dKFA4_GHWk
<NoelJB> jdfoote3, software sources ought to help, if you have the CD in the drive.
<Skif> No ideas about recording sound?
<Berzerker-> how can I install nvidia 180 without installing 185? when I run apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 it says it's going to install 185 also
<IndyGunFreak> is anyone else not getting sound in empathy?
<NoelJB> Berzerker-, you can't  we don't use 180 anymore.  185.36 is the standard driver for karmic.
<Crypia> BronzeAu: have you applied all the updates that are available?
<NoelJB> the fact that 180 points to 185 is to transition.
<Berzerker-> NoelJB, 185 doesn't work for me.
<BronzeAu> Crypia: It's either my gdm or graphics monitor selection. but thats as far as I have got so far.
<Berzerker-> NoelJB, gives me flickering screen ending in a GDM crash on boot
<test34> Berzerker-, get it straight from nvidia.com ?
<Crypia> BronzeAu: are you in front of that computer right now?
<BronzeAu> Tried - tried and tried. Keep not connecting to the manager
<Berzerker-> test34, no I used the hardware drivers window
<NoelJB> Berzerker-, sorry.  works for me.  unfortunately, you can report it, but most likely only nvidia can fix it.
<jdfoote3> test34, what file do I want? I mean, the ideal would be if I could just update network-manager (or whatever libraries are broken)...
<test34> Berzerker-, I mean try to get it from nvidia.com
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Yep. Well - its across the room.
<test34> jdfoote3, try what NoelJB said then
<Crypia> BronzeAu: you probably just need some updates, can you connect to it on the network or does it lockup hard?
<NoelJB> if you don't like 185, you can try 190.  if you don't like either, you can do what I used to do, and install manually from the nvidia web site.
<jdfoote3> Ok - thanks test34 and NoelJB, I'll try some things :)
<BronzeAu> Compared the UUID's and conf.d/resume. no joy there either.
<NoelJB> jdfoote3, basically, you want all of the karmic packages from here: https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk/+packages
<NoelJB> as a quick and dirty.  but try the ISO first.
<Berzerker-> how do I stop GDM
<Berzerker-> from a console
<NoelJB> service gdm stop
<BronzeAu> I'm net connected on both computers but it won't resolve the addresses.
<Berzerker-> didn't work
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Sorry keep forgetting to use you nic
<Berzerker-> oh had to sudo
<Crypia> BronzeAu: can you go to that Karmic computer and hit the control-alt-F1 buttons?  that should get you a text-login prompt unless the pc is completely locked up
<Berzerker-> NoelJB, should I download a precompiled kernel intereface?
<BronzeAu> I'm in terminal now.
<jdfoote3> Thanks, NoelJB, will do
<BronzeAu> Have tried sudo apt-get update; upgrade and dist-upgrade.
<Berzerker-> oh nvm
<Crypia> BronzeAu: update everything, login and do this "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get -y -u upgrade"
<Crypia> BronzeAu: I'll bet that fixes your issues, if after you update and reboot, let me know if you still have the issue
<BronzeAu> Crypia: When I do sudo apt-get update it comes back with two pages of "Failed to fetch..."
<jdfoote3> NoelJB or test34, is this the right place for the updated ISO? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Crypia> BronzeAu: is it plugged into the network with a network cable?
<Berzerker-> test34, file straight from nvidia doesn't work
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Ok - will try that then. Yeah. Network cable.
<Berzerker-> does the same thing
<NoelJB> jdfoote3, yes
<BronzeAu> Yep - Black Cat5
<Crypia> Crypia: try this before the updates "sudo ifup eth0", for some reason my eth0 (1st network card) was down until I brought it up
<test34> Berzerker-, you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver fron nvidia to nv until you figure something out (at least it will work but without acceleration)
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Do I enter the entire string including the ; or both commands seperately?
<Crypia> BronzeAu: I used my nick lol, try this before the updates "sudo ifup eth0", for some reason my eth0 (1st network card) was down until I brought it up
<Crypia> the ; seperates two commands that you can type on the same line, it's just a handy thing to do
<Berzerker-> test34, nv does the same thing
<test34> Berzerker-, what does it do?
<Berzerker-> test34, screen flickers ending in a GDM crash
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Ok. Trying now - Will reply with result.
<Berzerker-> down to console
<test34> Berzerker-, when I had this problem, I had to do a apt-get update; upgrade; dist-upgrade from the live-cd
<BronzeAu> Crypia:  It say it ignoring the unknown interface eth0
<BronzeAu> Crypia:  So does that mean no connectivity.
<Crypia> BronzeAu: what does "sudo ifconfig" show?  any good IP addresses other than 127.0.0.1?
<test34> Berzerker-, try this: http://pastie.org/646303
<Crypia> BronzeAu: yup, your not connecting to the Internet
<test34> Berzerker-, just change /dev/sda1 for your / partition
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Sorry not good at terminal at all hence why I'm here. It said command not found to sudo ipconfig
<Crypia> BronzeAu: it's ifconfig, not ipconfig (ipconfig is windows)
<Crypia> BronzeAu: ifconfig, as in interface config
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Sorry mybad.
<tj83> gnome seems like tripping acid today
<DanaG> oh yeah, about nvidia drivers... I think there's a ppa with some other versions somewhere.\
<BronzeAu> Crypia: That displayed a page of data - what do we need to know from it?
<tj83> DanaG, so your saying there is a new bug in nvidia driver and should get out of ppa?
<Crypia> BronzeAu: any nice ip addresses, like 192.168.1.22 or something similar?
<DanaG> no, I'm just saying that a PPA exists.
<BronzeAu> tj83: Apparently there was an update yesterday. Hence why.
<DanaG> I haven't used nvidia in a while... my nvidia (GF Go 7600) laptop is laying on a shelf; my new one uses ATI.
<BronzeAu> Crypia: So type that in after the sudo ifconfig?
<tj83> DanaG, BronzeAu i mean, its usable, i am sure wont be long before new update sets it right?
<Crypia> BronzeAu: nope, we're just looking for any valid IP addresses in the page of stuff you got from "sudo ifconfig", trying to figure out why you're not on the internet
<tj83> should specify the device too sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.22
<Berzerker-> test34, that cp command doesn't work, says the two are the same file
<tj83> Crypia, you check dns info?
<tj83> can you ping the router?
<test34> Berzerker-, try to skip that cp command
<BronzeAu> Crypia:  There are no ip's displayed except for the 127 one.
<Crypia> tj83: nope, didn't check that yet, I'd like to know what his subnet is before sugging a router ping, but that's a good thought
<test34> Berzerker-, it is not always necessary
<Crypia> BronzeAu: you're networking isn't configured for some reason, you're not using MAC filtering on your router's switch are you?  Has this pc connected to the internet with another OS before?
<test34> or maybe even never..
<BronzeAu> Crypia & tj83: I gotta learn your language. I guess I'm inthe right place to do that.
<Berzerker-> test34, ok now what, reboot?
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Has been on the ney for years where it is on XP, Live CD's Dapper right through, Yesterday with Fedora11, windows7 and then Jaunty install and Karmic Upgrade. Thats where things went wrong. 3/4's through it spat the dummy and wont reboot since. I rebooted this morning after a night of downloads to no go.
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/432620
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432620 in mountall "needs to load (or wait for) filesystem modules e.g. xfs" [Medium,Fix committed]
<darthanubis> YEA! The bug I submitted is being FIXED!
<darthanubis> LOVE THAT!
<tj83> BronzeAu, if you just do sudo dhclient etho (wire)
<tj83> what happens?
<darthanubis> now if we can just get LIFEREA fixed that'd be great. I need my feeds
<BronzeAu> Ok brb
<test34> Berzerker-, did it update anything?
<Berzerker-> test34, yes, linux kernel, that was about it
<Berzerker-> test34, still doing the same thing though
<test34> Berzerker-, sorry then I don't know that worked for me
<Berzerker-> welp, back to jaunty
<BronzeAu> Crypia: it said "syntax error near unexpected token '('
<tj83> BronzeAu, sorry ont use (wire) thats not part of the command
<tj83> dont*
<BronzeAu> Crypia: If I leave off the (wire) it says command not found.
<DanaG> eth0
<BronzeAu> Ok. will replace o with 0
<tj83> ah, yes. eth0
<Crypia> BronzeAu: make sure you type dhclient too, not dhpclient
<tj83> hey, i had that part correct
<BronzeAu> Crypia: It want nuts! Filled the page with stuff which I'm sure will be useful/ What do we need to know from it.
<tj83> www.pastebin.ca
<tj83> paste it in there, give us the URL
<Crypia> tj83: yup, you did, I jus thought BronzeAu might not have since he got command not found
<Crypia> tj83: he can't get to pastebin from that pc :(
<tj83> it will hopefully give you a lease "sucessful"
<tj83> no lease? it will say sleeping
<BronzeAu> Crypia: It said lots of stuff like Listening, Sending, Sending on, listed heaps of IP addresses, a DHCPACK etc etc
<tj83> right BronzeAu the result is the important part
<tj83> and if it were heaps, then likely no lease
<BronzeAu> at the end it said "Renewal in 41630 seconds"
<Crypia> Crypia: does "sudo ifconfig" give you some IP address anywhere?  like 192.168.1.22 ?
<mark232> quick stupid question: are there no proper localizations yet for the 9.10 beta? or am I looking in the wrong places?
<Crypia> shoot, I'm Crypia lol
<Crypia> BronzeAu: now try "sudo apt-get update ; sudo -y -u apt-get upgrade"
<tj83> we are off tonight its ok, it my b-day, slightly intoxicated.
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Thanks so much for your patience.
<joelle> Just updated to karmic beta, snd-hda-intel is spamming dmesg with spurious response messages, sound doesn't work. any ideas?
<Crypia> tj83: brilliant idea with dhclient
<bobertdos> Anyone else noticing the fast switcher crashing, causing the graphical shutdown options to close in the top panel? (Gnome, obviously)
<tj83> I cant believe the talk of all this visual problems in karmic so late. :(
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Connected and downloading
<joelle> I don't have any visual ones, just lack of auditory ones ;)
<Crypia> joelle: what version of alsa comes with karmic anyway? 1.0.20?
<Crypia> BronzeAu: Let's see what happens after a reboot after all the updates, let me know
<tj83> joelle, was it working before recent updates?
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Hopefully these are the packages it couldn't get yesterday.
<BronzeAu> Will sure do.
<BronzeAu> Go you need other details from me to report this as a bug.
<BronzeAu> Could be handy
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Doing headers now
<Crypia> joelle: what does alsactl -v show?
<tj83> i wish someone would fix my bug #254438
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254438 in linux "realtek RTL8187B wireless card does not work properly. Loss of speed, Range, Reliablity." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254438
<Skif> Anybody have any suggestions on why my microphone doesn't seem to be working with pulseaudio?
<joelle> Crypia: sec
<joelle> 1.0.20
<tj83>  BronzeAu how did you get the updates w/out Internet connectivity?
<joelle> Crypia: it seems it's trying to use the HDMI output, how can i tell it to not do that?
<bobertdos> Skif: Have you checked the mic level in alsamixer (via the terminal)?
<Skif> bobertdos: yep; turned everything on at its highest level.
<Crypia> joelle: does "sudo /etc/init.d/./alsa-utils restart" or "sudo /etc/init.d/./alsasound restart" help?
<Skif> bobertdos: interestingly, when I unmute everything in alsamixer, the sound preferences dialog claims the mic is muted, and vice-versa.
<tj83> i got a update in which i went from one channel in alsamixer to many and in the gui it was unmuted and could not adjust sound up. in alsamixer i found 4 channels muted.
<bobertdos> what program are you trying to use with it, Skif?
<Skif> bobertdos: anything, really.  Cheese, Skype, you name it.
<Crypia> Crypia: can you install gnome-alsamixer?  It's the best gui mixer to check certain boxes and settings
<Crypia> joelle: sorry, using my own nic again, can you install gnome-alsamixer?  It's the best gui mixer to check certain boxes and settings
<bobertdos> hmm
<BronzeAu> tj83: It's connected now
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Finished Crypia. Should I sudo reboot now.
<Skif> bobertdos: when I record a movie via cheese, it get INCREDIBLY slow.  Like multiple seconds per frame slow.  I suspect a connection.
<BronzeAu> tj83: I don't know how we got it connected?
<Crypia> BronzeAu: yeah, reboot, let see what happens, if it still fails then we should figure out why you're not connecting to the network during bootup, that might hangup gdm a bit since it's network aware
<joelle> Crypia: I don't see any cards other than the HDMI (silicon image chip).
<mark232> are we not able to test the localizations in the beta?
<joelle> that's no good :|
<Crypia> joelle: are there still more updates available?  "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get -y -u upgrade" ?
<BronzeAu> Crypia: is the command simply sudo reboot?
<Crypia> BronzeAu: sudo shutdown -r now
<test34> sudo reboot should also work
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Can you link me to somewhere on the net that has all the common commands and the correct grammar please?
<joelle> Crypia: doing it now
<commander__> can anyone help me with my sound?
<commander__> i have a Realtek ALC268
<commander__> sound card
<commander__> hope tht enuff info
<kruykaze> amarok is not playing songs in karmic
<zmjjmz> commander__: open alsamixer
<tj83> BronzeAu, "all" of them lol? that would be awesome
<zmjjmz> select that
<Crypia> BronzeAu: this might be a start --> http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<commander__> ok it's open
<commander__> i got alsamixergui
<joelle> upgrading now. I'll let you know how it goes, Crypia
<tj83> BronzeAu, even if you could find a list of all them, would probably have to be in database form... too many, and still yet the all the options to said number of commands are forever endless
<tj83> lol
<Crypia> joelle: do a reboot after it's all done
<test34> tj: autocomplete command could possible take care of the options?
<BronzeAu> Crypia: UPDATE: Ok. It said Loading grub then lost video signal for about 10 seconds. I go to read (Development Branch) in the boot up before that so it has updated from the older. Final line says : "Kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot..." then it just lists the version and end with terminal prompt.
<Skif> here's a screenshot of gnome-alsamixer (with my mic not working): http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33273631/Screenshot-GNOME%20ALSA%20Mixer.png
<test34> possibly
<commander__> zmj i opened it now what?
<Crypia> BronzeAu: are any of the options 2.6.31-11?
<test34> 2.6.31-12 is out now
<Crypia> BronzeAu: is it at a login prompt or the grub boot menu prompt?
<joelle> Crypia: and all of a sudden there's sound. thanks ;)
<commander__> hello
<wastrel> hey dudes is there a way to fix url parsing in gnome-terminal
<Crypia> joelle: sweet!  I've had some weirdness with sound too, mute is sometimes on, or volumes set to ZERO, etc...
<wastrel> like how it breaks at :'s and whatnot
<test34> mute constantly comes back.. after updates maybe?
<BronzeAu> Crypia: it does not say the version although it may have said it in the selection to boot screen at the beginning. It does say however that it was..."trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/ and then lists my massive uuid#
<Crypia> test34: I'm on server x64 and don't see 2.6.31-12 yet
<Crypia> BronzeAu: ewwww
<BronzeAu> Crypia: I don't know what prompt I'm at. When it stalled and lost video signal I went ctrl+alt and F1
<test34> Crypia, I'm on desktop 64bit and I'm running it.. maybe you need a better mirror;)
<BronzeAu> Crypia: LOL Your not filling me with joy Crypia. ROFL
<Crypia> BronzeAu: try ctrl+alt and F7, that's where gdm should be, if that's not workign go to ctrl+alt and F2 and login at the text prompt
<joelle> Crypia: new question for ya -- after the upgrade the screen brightness buttons stopped working. I know these are usually hit or miss, but since they worked before, figure I might as well mention it
<Crypia> test34: I did switch my mirrors to get a nice fast one, but it might be a bit behind, but it's nice and fast ;)
<Crypia> joelle: that's odd, I kind of that was more lower level hardware only, not an os function
<test34> Crypia, I'd rather have one that is a little slower but more up-to-date
<BronzeAu> Crypia: ctrl+alt F7 lost video signal. ctrl+alt f2 gave command prompt. Have logged in. am at steve@steve-desktop:~$
<kruykaze> is there a good gmail notifier for karmic?
<Crypia> test34: I'm the oposite, lol.  I'm using ftp.ussg.iu.edu
<joelle> Crypia: it was definitely part of the OS-- a little thing came up on the screen
<joelle> same as the volume
<systemshock869> Anyone have their madwifi disappear after upgrading to karmic?
<test34> Crypia, mine is slower but I'm all updated, sorry;)
<test34> Crypia, you can download the updates at a faster speed later.. maybe tomorrow?
<webbb82> i just got a big update  is there more comming?
<test34> ok have fun good night
<Crypia> test34: yeah, I'll check tomorow, I've got enough stuff finally working for today that I'm afraid to update ;)
<BronzeAu> Crypia: So... Chalk it up to experience and go with a reinstall you reckon?
<test34> Crypia, good point
<Crypia> BronzeAu: which ISO did you installed from?
<systemshock869> Can anyone help with the atheros madwifi driver?
<systemshock869> Updated today and my wireless card disappeared
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Jaunty. I had Dapper. Upgraded from the latest Linux mag here in Oz.
<Crypia> Crypia: oh yuck, yeah, if you can save your data, wipe the partitions clean, repartition in ext4 and start from scratch
<webbb82> what update did they just put out
<BronzeAu> Happy to install again. I have two weeks off to play with all this stuff and two spare computers to do what I need to do. just testing Window 7 and the latestest and Greatest Fedora and Ubuntu / edubuntu.
<Crypia> BronzeAu: sorry, wrong nick again, what's my problem?!:!  oh yuck, yeah, if you can save your data, wipe the partitions clean, repartition in ext4 and start from scratch
<DanaG> weird... gnome-bluetooth shows bluetooth:disabled, yet "rfkill list" shows bluetooth being enabled.
<DanaG> And gnome-bluetooth doesn't let me re-enable bluetooth.
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Too easy - I can do that. Anything of value is on an est terra drive.
<DanaG> https://myportal.calpoly.edu/render.userLayoutRootNode.uP;jsessionid=A9B6AE3809A8AE400C56C8E0F4CF31CE
<wastrel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/377367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377367 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal doesn't handle colons in URLs" [Low,Triaged]
<Crypia> BronzeAu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/karmic-desktop-amd64.iso
<BronzeAu> Crypia: So look - thanks so much for your time and patience guys. especiall you Crypia. I really appreciate it. Do you want to or would you like me to try and log this as a bug or do you think the dev would already know about it?
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Thats an AMD image. I'm on a 32bit machine.
<Crypia> BronzeAu: It's up to you, they might be working on the bug already, see what happens after a super clean install
<Crypia> BronzeAu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<webbb82> im a little confused i just did apt-get upgrade --fix-missing and i get this   xubuntu-gdm-theme xubuntu-wallpapers xulrunner-1.9.1 xulrunner-1.9.1-gnome-support
<webbb82> 98 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<webbb82> Need to get 6,749kB/206MB of archives.
<webbb82> After this operation, 10.5MB disk space will be freed.
<webbb82> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<BronzeAu> Ok - Coolies. Thanks. I just cut the end off the link and redirected to i386
<webbb82> oops sorry
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Is that a bootable image?
<Trizicus> how do I update grub2?
<Trizicus> the menu
<webbb82> can someone take a look and see whats going on http://pastebin.com/m6e4ee67d
<webbb82> please
<bobertdos> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Crypia> BronzeAu: oh yeah for sure, all the ISO's are, you know how to write it to a CD properly, right?
<Crypia> BronzeAu: you could do it from the command line on the current karmic install like this:
<webbb82> i did fix missing and it was trying to del files not install missing stuff
<Crypia> BronzeAu:  wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<commander__> how can i get alsa-utils?
<commander__> oldude67 r u here?
<Crypia> BronzeAu: cdrecord karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<Crypia> BronzeAu: and then you're done, the command line is your friend! :)
<DanaG> handy hint for cd burning: burn at a slower-than-max speed.
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Thanks - I'll download it on this machine and burn it to disk when done.
<DanaG> er, how'd I copy that address I pasted?
<DanaG> I meant to paste this:
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-karmic-20091007-4.png
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Haven't had a lot of luck with iso images. the last three had bad sums. My wife is not happy with our downloads atm.
<Crypia> DanaG: how do people make boot charts like that?
<DanaG> !info bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.90.2-3 (karmic), package size 11 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Volkodav> anybody has the lock screen not working in xfce ?
<Crypia> BronzeAu: what do you have to loose other than a few cents for the CD, give it a shot, it might just work and you'll learn two new command ;)
<webbb82> can someone look at this and see if they can figure out why its trying to remove files insted of install  missing  depends  http://pastebin.com/m6e4ee67d
<BronzeAu> Crypia: Thanks again. Thats a 1.5 hours download so I'll came backin when done and let those that are here know how I wen with the reinstall.
<kruykaze> what replaces gm-notify in koala?
<DanaG> hmm, so why is my boot so slow?
<Zotha> I'm having problems getting 9.10 to work with my intel agn wireless adapter, also, cant get my sprint cdma evdo usb modem to work.  I can get wired eth0 to work though.
<BronzeAu> Thanks Crypia: Have written it down. I will cross the room and give it a spin. Ta
<Crypia> BronzeAu: yw and good luck
<guest329104> Hello. Anyone here running Ubuntu 9.10 beta? I do not see icons next to the next of System -> Preferences, Administration, etc.
<guest329104> Is this normal?
<kruykaze> same problem here
<guest329104> Ok good; I was thinking maybe I had a corrupt download o_o
<kruykaze> hehe
<kruykaze> you can always check the disc for errors
<guest329104> kruykaze: I didn't feel like wasting yet another CD-R so I stuck it on a flash drive.
<thiebaude> guest329104, you can add them back
<kruykaze> :D
<guest329104> thiebaude: Cool.
<kruykaze> how did you mount it?
<guest329104> kruykaze: When you switch themes, does it give a message saying "the theme will not look proper because you do not have the Human theme installed"?
<kruykaze> guest329104, i installed the human theme
<Adola> Anyone have Plymouth working with Karmic?
<guest329104> kruykaze: A nifty little program called UNetbootin. It works fine if you select "Ubuntu 9.04 Live 64."
<guest329104> kruykaze: So did I, but I'm still getting the little error message :P
<kruykaze> guest329104, why 9.04/
<kruykaze> ?
<guest329104> kruykaze: Because 9.10 wasn't an option for the installer.
<kruykaze> guest329104, so you put in karmic image but used the 9.04 "option"?
<guest329104> kruykaze: Yes.
<wastrel> apparently there's a patch for the broken url parsing in gnome-terminal
<wastrel> upstream patch
<kruykaze> guest329104, thx
<kruykaze> guest329104, i should start using that
<wastrel> imma have to build my own package or summmat
<guest329104> kruykaze: Go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance and change the theme to New Wave...do you see "This theme will not look as intended because...etc."
<kruykaze> guest329104, ok
<guest329104> kruykaze: If you want to stop using blank discs all the time, yes :P
<guest329104> I'm so happy that my X-Fi finally works (Creative sucks though lol).
<kruykaze> guest329104, theme works fine
<guest329104> kruykaze: You don't see a message though?
<guest329104> In that window?
<kruykaze> guest329104, nooope
<guest329104> Dang.
<guest329104> hmm
<kruykaze> hey
<DanaG> ugh, gnome-appearance-properties no longer gives tooltips for wallpapers.
<kruykaze> what do you use for gmail notifications?
<guest329104> kruykaze: Are you on 64 bit?
<kruykaze> yes
<Nattgew> so I just reinstalled from the Beta and was about to reboot when I had a kernel panic... I haven't had one of those in a while. I rebooted and it immediately says something about a kernel panic, vfs unable to mount root from unknown block
<guest329104> Ubuntu 9.10 is one of the best operating systems of all time! OF ALL TIME!
<guest329104> brb
<kruykaze> lol ok
<kruykaze> Nattgew, done updates?
<kruykaze> brb
<Nattgew> kruykaze, I hadn't done any updates yet
<kruykaze> u should brb
<Nattgew> it's kind of hard to do updates when it panics at 0.8s
<wastrel> nobody cares about the gnome terminal url parsing bug because nobody uses terminal anymore in ubuntu
<Nattgew> wastrel: i do... it's not the only bug nobody cares about, of course
<kruykaze> Nattgew, lol
<kruykaze> Nattgew, so it's not just an error message
<Nattgew> well it comes up right after grub loads the kernel
<kruykaze> and you only have 1 kernel to choose from?
<Nattgew> well i have a second ubuntu install... it just times out "waiting for the root partition"
<Nattgew> windows loaded fine...
<kruykaze> but only 1 kernel for koala?
<Nattgew> yeah, -11 that came with the beta
<kruykaze> donno what to tell you
<kruykaze> there has been a couple of kernels sinse beta
<Nattgew> hmm, i did a fsck from the livecd, that seems to have fixed the boot error
<kruykaze> but if you can't boot :/
<Nattgew> i guess something with ext4 went wrong when the kernel paniced...
<kruykaze> did you just do the switch?
<vinoman> I installed beta with a ext3 partition.  seems to be working fine. has ext4 been faster?
<Nattgew> to karmic you mean{
<kruykaze> i had ext4 since 9.04
<Nattgew> yeah me too
<kruykaze> installation took 6mins and 25 secs
<kruykaze> i was impressed
<vinoman> you notice any difference?
<vinoman> that much faster?
<kruykaze> i don't remember but there are benchmarks
<vinoman> ext4 seems as stable as ext3?
<kruykaze> yes
<kruykaze> no problems here
<vinoman> good to know. I'll be reinstalling with final ver. 10/29. I'll set it to ext4
<Nattgew> if i want to add a script to run at boot and shutdown, should i do it the old way or is there some special upstart way to do it?
<kruykaze> Nattgew, i have no idea about what you mean
<Nattgew> kruykaze: scripts are linked into /etc/rc1.d, etc. to run when they're supposed to... you run update-rc.d to link scripts there
<guest329104> Am I just ignorant or will Empathy will not minimize a chat window into the main IM window...?
<kruykaze> Nattgew, no experience with that
<kruykaze> guest329104, u were gonna tell memwhat gmail notifier u use
<BronzeAu> I need to reinstall Karmic. I was hoping to rescue some of the downloaded apps to my external HD. Can someone give me code to dump this from whatever directory it stores apps (Tux..., Compiz, Edu apps) into the ext drive?
<guest329104> kruykaze: I actually haven't set one up yet :D
<kruykaze> guest329104, first time with ubuntu?
<guest329104> kruykaze: Oh no, I just installed Karmic though.
<guest329104> kruykaze: Been onboard since 5.04 :)
<kruykaze> guest329104, what did you use before koala?
<commander__> does anyone have problem w/sound on here
<kruykaze> commander__, what problem?
<commander__> my youtube vids don't have sound
<guest329104> kruykaze: jaunty some. I dual boot it so I'm not a super-active user :D
<BronzeAu> Kruukaze: Same here. 5.04 for me as we. Handed out 300Live CD's at the local shopping centre.
<commander__> when u upgrade to 9.10 beta there's no sound
<guest329104> commander__: There is for me.
<kruykaze> BronzeAu, nice!
<BronzeAu> commander: Are you still trying to get that fixed commander?
<commander__> guest how u did it
<kruykaze> commander__, did you choose devices with padevchooser?
<commander__> no i didn't and what is that?
<kruykaze> install it and use it
<commander__> do i term it or what?
<commander__> thru terminal right
<Nattgew> how should I get the wl driver working?
<kruykaze> =pulse audio device chooser
<kruykaze> Nattgew, what do you have?
<commander__> kruy ok what next?
<kruykaze> did you rin it/
<kruykaze> ?
<kruykaze> run*
<Nattgew> kruykaze: i have a bcm4312... it's the reason i had to reinstall the beta, by the way... jockey shows the sta driver but when i tell it to activate, it does nothing
<kruykaze> "tell" it to activate?
 * DanaG misread "sta" as "sata"... and was about to ask what Broadcom had to do with SATA.
<Nattgew> click on the button that says "activate"
<BronzeAu> Any ideas room: Re "I need to reinstall Karmic. I was hoping to rescue some of the downloaded apps to my external HD. Can someone give me code to dump this from whatever directory it stores apps (Tux..., Compiz, Edu apps) into the ext drive? "
<kruykaze> i am soooo confused where is that button? a physical button?
<guest329104> To the devs who made 9.10: I don't know how you made it boot this freaking fast, but it's awesome :D
<Nattgew> yes, there's a list of drivers, then it says whether it's activated or not (says it's not), and then a button that says "activate"
<guest329104> ~14 second boot time.
<kruykaze> guest329104, still waiting on the answer
<guest329104> kruykaze: The answer to what?
<mikedep333> hey, is the mime bug still present for other people? I did an update an hour ago
<kruykaze> guest329104, notifier before karmic
<mikedep333> I went back to the old shared-mime-info
<guest329104> kruykaze: Never used a notifier with ubuntu.
<kruykaze> guest329104, loooool
<guest329104> kruykaze: :P
<kruykaze> guest329104, you are such a tease :D
<guest329104> kruykaze: Haha.
<kruykaze> you manually go to check your emails?
 * DanaG uses gnubiff.
<DanaG> I have it set to quack at me when I have new messages.
<DanaG> It can use either POP or IMAP.
<DanaG> yeah, I do mean "quack".  Even though the icon is a penguin.
<kruykaze> gnubiff?
<kruykaze> does it have push?
<guest329104> kruykaze: I'm not an email freak, so yes :)
<guest329104> (Not saying that you are of course.)
<kruykaze> lol
<kruykaze> i am
<kruykaze> that's why i was looking for push email
<DanaG> no, gnubiff just polls.
<kruykaze> don't wanna wait 3 mins between messages lol
<kruykaze> well the main thing is that gm-notify was integrated with jaunty but now i don't find any options
<MTecknology> apparenlty bootup takes a long time in 9.10 :(
<guest329104> MTecknology: Hah, are you kidding me?
<guest329104> MTecknology: It's like coming out of S3 sleep for me.
<MTecknology> huh?
<MTecknology> http://imagebin.ca/img/M9c3Scr.png
<guest329104> MTecknology: Its biggest feature is that it has an extremely fast boot time. You must have some sort of computer malfunction.
<MTecknology> what do you consider fast?
<guest329104> MTecknology: Approximately 14 seconds here.
<guest329104> MTecknology: It's taking you 85 seconds? Dang.
<guest329104> MTecknology: 14 seconds from when the BIOS hands over the reigns of course :)
<MTecknology> I'm getting ~30; and I use openbox, gnome isn't even on here
<guest329104> MTecknology: Weird.
<MTecknology> it's reporting wrong because of bootchart rending the chart I think
<MTecknology> not sure
<MTecknology> guest329104: It's pretty bad.. I realize I have an encrypted partition; but at worst it should cut 5%; and it's a 7200rpm
<MTecknology> guest329104: does apparmor load in the kernel?
<guest329104> MTecknology: Not sure.
<guest329104> Darn. :( My X-Fi input still won't work.
<MTecknology> I wonder if tweaking grub will help some
<MTecknology> scary territory
<angelus> how smart would it be for a ubuntu newbie to install the Koala right now ???
<MTecknology> angelus: don't
<angelus> thanks ...
<guest329104> Anyone here have an X-Fi?
<guest329104> MTecknology: What audio do you have?
<MTecknology> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<MTecknology> guest329104: ^
<MTecknology> reboot time; change grub and I hope I did it right
<guest329104> MTecknology: K thanks.
<glenn> just downloaded karmic iso and going to try and install... it is asking for a login on the install cd
<glenn> what would it be?
<stefan_> um maybe just like guest I think
<MTecknology> this boot time is horrible :(
<glenn> no dice on guest
<glenn> tryed ubuntu
<kruykaze> huh?
<MTecknology> there's yet another kernel..
<glenn> karmic install is asking for a username and passwordd kruykaze
<glenn> tryed guest and ubuntu neither work
<kruykaze> oh you're not the one that set it up?
<glenn> umm it is a install cd.. nothing is setup
<kruykaze> wow never seen such a thing'
<MTecknology> then there is no user/pass; it just automatically logs in, there's a little timer that counts down from 10
<glenn> let try and reboot
<stefan_> hey does anyone have really laggy internet when trying to open webpages?
<kruykaze> nope
<kruykaze> but karmic server can get slow
<kruykaze> with all the downloading
<jbuncher> glenn, it should be "ubuntu"
<jbuncher> with no password
<stefan_> hm ok. it just seems that firefox likes to take years when trying to open any webpage at all.
<kruykaze> jjust got koala?
<stefan_> yep. and it takes forever to browse the web...
<kruykaze> all updates done?
<tzanger> does one find kubuntu 9.10 beta help here as well, or just ubuntu/
<stefan_> yep, using sudo apt-get upgrade, yes
<kruykaze> did you try kubuntu+1?
<tzanger> didn't think there was one, as #kubuntu suggests #ubuntu+1
<kruykaze> when did you get 910?
<kruykaze> oh then here :)
<tzanger> kruykaze: this morning
<stefan_> just like a few days ago, sunday actually
<tzanger> kubuntu+1 forwards here
<tzanger> I'm just wondering if anyone else is missing alt+f2 to bring up the run command window, even though the shortcut is defined
<kruykaze> stefan_, there have been a ton of updates
<stefan_> ya I just updated about an hour ago
<maco> tzanger: mine works
<kruykaze>  alt+f2 works for me
<tzanger> hmm, wonder what is causing it
<stefan_> idk. but I heard disabling ipv6 for firefox works... how do you do that?
<tzanger> none of the run command interface shortcuts are working
<kruykaze> weird
<tzanger> indeed
<kruykaze> tzanger, you'll spend days getting all the updates from beta to now
<stefan_> ya I know.... seeing if it works...
<tzanger> kruykaze: ?
<tzanger> I just dist-upgraded today
<kruykaze> tzanger, what?
<tzanger> apt-get update doesn't show any updates
<kruykaze> did you ask it to check again?
<kruykaze> it doesn't show all at once
<tzanger> sure, apt-get update :-)
<kruykaze> especially if there's a kernel update
<tzanger> I'm running a custom kernel
<kruykaze> oh ok
<tzanger> (I'm a driver developer)
<kruykaze> gotcha i had to do quite a few
<stefan_> hmmm. disabling ipv6 didn't do a whole lot....
<jdsbluedevl> hi, is anyone else having difficulty getting the VLC controller to display?
<stefan_> hmmm so weird. hope they fix it when the release the final version.
<stefan_> VLC?
<jdsbluedevl> yes, VLC
<jdsbluedevl> I wouldn't know what bug it is
<jdsbluedevl> maybe it's the same one affecting gnome-volume-control?
<idyle> Hey, whenever my computer returns from standby, my monitor doesn't turn back on (laptop) -- how can I go about debugging this?
<idyle> ctrl+alt+1-7 don't do anything either
<idyle> but ctrl+alt+del does reboot the machine
<MTecknology> I wonder if it is crypt that's taking the system so dang long to do anything..... I suppose I 'could' reinstall without it
<MTecknology> I don't want to though :( - I like feeling secure
<idyle> don't we all :)
<jdsbluedevl> so, VLC problem is affecting everyone else?
<gsevil> is update-manager still available in 9.10
<kklimonda> yes
<gsevil> after upgrade, file associate lost, update manager show this error: waiting for other software managers to quit
<jdsbluedevl> gsevil: when was the last time you updated?
<gsevil> yesterday
<gsevil> ah,
<gsevil> it's run now,
<gsevil> I have to go to System > update-manager
<RPG_Master> Karmic is as slow as windows >:(
<gsevil> sudo update-manager didn't work
<jdsbluedevl> sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<zen|tao> !enter > gsevil
<ubottu> gsevil, please see my private message
<gsevil> after I updated yesterday, all file association lost, how can I fix this?
<kklimonda> update again
<kklimonda> it was fixed
<spencer_> having issue with doing dist-upgrade.. openoffice is somehow broken on my machine :(
<hifi> yay, mesa 7.6.0 stable in karmic
<ArkoldThos> i wanted to change my hw mac address, so i wanted to bring down eth0 but says that is not configured ignored that and changed the mac, then tried to bring eth0 up but nothing happened
<gilos123> I'm having problems getting both my wireless card and my sprint evdo cdma modem to work.
<mikedep333> gilos123, I can probably help you with the former
<gilos123> i've got the built in agn intel card on my dell.
<mikedep333> ok, mine works well
<gilos123> did you have to do anything special to get it to work?
<mikedep333> no
<gilos123> I installed the studio ubuntu 9.10
<mikedep333> what kind of wireless network are you trying to connect to?
<gilos123> is there any difference in the core?
<mikedep333> what kind of security does it have?
<mikedep333> gilos123, no
<gilos123> it's just a wide open
<mikedep333> ubuntu studio uses gnome, right?
<gilos123> yep
<mikedep333> what happens when you try to connect?
<gilos123> well, I don't have a network symbol at the top like I did in jaunty
<mikedep333> gilos123, it should be there
<gilos123> when I try to ifup it after configuring it.. it just doesn't seem to do anything.
<mikedep333> it probably has a different icon
<mikedep333> do you see it in restricted drivers manager?
<gilos123> bluetooth and speaker and trash are only things.
<mikedep333> gilos123, you are supposed to see the network manager whether you have wireless or not
<mikedep333> did you try updating karmic to the latest packages?
<gilos123> oh, and when I try to do network from the menu, and unlock it since my account is non-root, it lets me see wlan0 but it won't save changes.
<gilos123> i've done a apt-get update and upgrade
<gilos123> yesterday
<mikedep333> hold on
<mikedep333> go to preferences, startup applications
<mikedep333> is network manager selected?
<tehbaut> is it normal to get a cli instead of a gui after installing from a live environment?
<tehbaut> (after restarting)
<mikedep333> tehbaut, no
<gilos123> nope, not there in startup.
<tehbaut> hmmm
<mikedep333> tehbaut, try updating your SYSTEM
<mikedep333> *system
<mikedep333> sudo apt-get update
<mikedep333> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mikedep333> gilos123, is network-manager-gnome installed?
<tehbaut> on my grub list, it's showing up as 'Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-11-generic'
<tehbaut> is that normal?
<tehbaut> the other entries say 8.10 (for my 8.10 install)
<tehbaut> "ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-11-generic"
<gilos123> no it wasn't installed.  just added it.. and it wants a reboot.. I will try that.
<mikedep333> gilos123, great
<gilos123> be back in a couple of minutes
<mikedep333> tehbaut, just update your packages
<mikedep333> do you know how to do that?
<tehbaut> you mean on the 8.10 install? nah I want to keep them separate
<mikedep333> I mean on your karmic install
<tehbaut> oh
<tehbaut> I'm wondering why this would happen though
<mikedep333> it's called beta for a reason
<mikedep333> lots of daily bugs appear and then are fixed
<mikedep333> by updating
<mikedep333> updating to the latest daily packages
<tehbaut> heh, well... I could submit a report I guess
<mikedep333> tehbaut, you cannot submit a report unless you are using the latest packages
<mikedep333> updating is essential
<tehbaut> right
<tehbaut> ok, so how do I update my packages
<mikedep333> login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<mikedep333> tehbaut, you login
<mikedep333> then run the commands
<mikedep333> sudo apt-get update
<mikedep333> sudo apt-get upgrade
<tehbaut> oh, both?
<mikedep333> with a wired ethernet connection of course
<mikedep333> yes
<mikedep333> update looks for software, upgrade performs the upgrade/update
<tehbaut> where is the cli output logged?
<tehbaut> or is it?
<koidzy> @tehbout standard output?
<mikedep333> tehbaut, any important system information is sent to the usual logs
<mikedep333> tehbaut, you do not need to log every single console output from your update and upgrade
<tehbaut> right, but I like to review changes from time to time
<mikedep333> tehbaut, this is INCREDIBLY routine
<mikedep333> upgrading packages is something I do several times a day
<tehbaut> duly noted
<gilos123> mikedep333: nope, no luck, I'm doing another apt-get update and upgrade.. it did find 85 packages.. so will update and see what they find.
<mikedep333> gilos123, you have network-manager-gnome installed, did you make sure it is in startup applications?
<gilos123> well it's up top in the menu bar now.. didn't check startup packages.. will do that.
<tgpraveen> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1-0~ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 72 kB
<mikedep333> gilos123, you see network manager in the top menu bar? great, try to connect to the wireless network
<mikedep333> using it
<gilos123> mikedep333: says wireless not managed
<tehbaut> mikedep333: do you ever run into issues after updating packages?
<zenlunatic> nn
<zenlunatic> sorry
<mikedep333> tehbaut, this is beta. any new package can introduce a bug, but it is very likely that your bug will be fixed. Also, the overall stability of the system will be improved.
<tehbaut> so you aren't running 9.04 at all then? I guess I thought you meant you updated regardless of stable or pre-release
<mikedep333> gilos123, http://www.prash-babu.com/2009/05/how-to-fix-ubuntu-network-manager-error.html
<mikedep333> tehbaut, if you are running a stable version like Jaunty, you always update. There is no harm in updating 99.9% of the time
<tehbaut> ok
<mikedep333> if you are running a beta version like Karmic, you update unless you know of a bug that is present in updated packages. The system will become more stable overall, and you need to do so to report bugs.
<tehbaut> now I'm getting a message about grub, asking if I want to keep my locally modified version or installed the package maintainer's version
<mikedep333> tehbaut, install the package maintainer's version
<mikedep333> tehbaut, why are you running the beta might I ask? the usual reasons are that you want to report bugs (like I do) or you are an application developer
<mikedep333> tehbaut, the stable release of Jaunty is intended for the average user, Karmic beta is not
<tehbaut> understood
<tehbaut> I'm a developer and general power user, so I want to make sure what I do works, and if not then to report issues... but this is my first time using a pre-release
<mikedep333> tehbaut, ok, I see
<tehbaut> ok, I'm back at the command line... reboot?
<mikedep333> yes
<mikedep333> (if it were graphical, it would tell you to reboot)
<mikedep333> run: sudo shutdown -r now
<tehbaut> did sudo reboot
<mikedep333> ok, cool
<tehbaut> ok, I'm back at the command line login
<kklimonda> does anyone use mplayer with nvidia card?
<mikedep333> tehbaut, do you know what graphics card you have?
<kklimonda> I have a problem with default vo changed to vdpau
<gilos123> mikedep333: Thanks for the help.. that fixed the problem.
<mikedep333> gilos123, my pleasure
<tehbaut> mikedep333: nvidia 8600 gx or something like that
<mikedep333> an 8000 series?
<tehbaut> yes
<mikedep333> tehbaut, what version of ubuntu did you install? regular ubuntu-desktop?
<tehbaut> now that you mention it, maybe I didn't... I hastily grabbed the top x64 torrent... is there a command to check which one it is?
<mikedep333> tehbaut: we can switch to ubuntu-desktop in case you didn't install it with an easy command
<mikedep333> run: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tehbaut> well, like I said, the live environment was working fine with GUI et al
<mikedep333> oh, ok
<mikedep333> tehbaut, try running the command: sudo restart gdm
<tehbaut> ok, yes it was desktop-
<tehbaut> restart: Unknown instance
<tehbaut> I did the install via System > Preferences > Install Ubuntu
<tehbaut> I did use xfs on the install partition, does that make a difference?
<sfhsdg> when will the i.MX51 ARM netbook be available?
<voidmage> that's weird, nautilus is associating my avi files as plaintext
<sfhsdg> anyone know?
<voidmage> so it tries to open them in gedit
<tehbaut> wait, maybe I used ext4
<tehbaut> can't remember now, heh
<voidmage> actually all my video files
<sfhsdg> suppose to be available 3Q 2009, which is now
<mikedep333> tehbaut, that shouldn't make a difference
<tehbaut> ok
<mikedep333> although ext4 or ext3 is preferred
<mikedep333> I'm trying to figuring what they mean by unknown instance
<mikedep333> run the command: pidof gdm
<mikedep333> wait
<tehbaut> nothing... I don't think gdm is running
<voidmage> oh, #444962
<tehbaut> running sudo ps -a shows only three processes running
<mikedep333> tehbaut: run ps -A | grep gdm
<mikedep333> tehbaut, you need -A
<tehbaut> ah
<mikedep333> you should see gdm-binary
<mikedep333> and possibly others
<tehbaut> yep, nothing
<mikedep333> you know what
<mikedep333> try: start gdm
<mikedep333> or rather
<mikedep333> sudo start gdm
<tehbaut> ok
<tehbaut> tons of screen flickering now
<tehbaut> still at the cli though
<mikedep333> try startx
<mikedep333> run: startx
<sfhsdg> why isn't this available yet http://www.design-reuse.com/news/19802/i-mx515-processor-arm-cortex.html ?
<tehbaut> fatal server error, no screens found
<mikedep333> sfhsdg, I heard that with the poor economy they're waiting
<mikedep333> sfhsdg, I heard they are also waiting for the flash player with hardware video acceleration
<sfhsdg> till christmas or after?
<mikedep333> sfhsdg, I'm not sure
<mikedep333> hopefully christmas
<sfhsdg> Cause im split on whether to buy a atom netbook now or wait
<mikedep333> tehbaut, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<mikedep333> sfhsdg, I know, it's a hard decision
<sfhsdg> so unknown if they are in production yet.....
<mikedep333> sfhsdg, yeah
<tehbaut> mikedep333: done
<mikedep333> you can do a google news search
<mikedep333> tehbaut, now try startx
<tehbaut> same error, no screens found
<mikedep333> tehbaut, we'll try to install the official nvidia driver from the command line
<tehbaut> ok
<mikedep333> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<mikedep333> then run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<mikedep333> then run: startx
<tehbaut> I think 185 was the one recommended when I was prompted by the live environment gui
<tehbaut> what are the differences though?
<mikedep333> hmm, you're right. Install nvidia-glx-185.
<mikedep333> sfhsdg, those netbooks with the arm processor are called smartbooks now
<mikedep333> sfhsdg, http://www.youtube.com/user/ARMflix
<tehbaut> I'm surprised the install doesn't use a generic vga/vesa driver by default (as I assume the live environment did)
<mikedep333> tehbaut, I am betting that it is attempting to use the open source nvidia driver "nv", wich is rather incomplete
<tehbaut> ok, rerunning startx
<mikedep333> and for some reason it doesn't like your hardware
<tehbaut> heh, well I'm in
<mikedep333> ok, there you go
<mikedep333> you should be fine on next reboot
<mikedep333> gdm should work
<tehbaut> ok
<mikedep333> you should look into filing a bug report with package nv though
<tehbaut> ok
<tehbaut> one more thing... I'm trying to get my monitor rotated right
<mikedep333> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Reporting
<mikedep333> tehbaut, install nvidia-settings
<tehbaut> k
<mikedep333> that should handle rotation
<tehbaut> will that replace System > Prefs > Display?
<tehbaut> right now, trying to access Display prefs gives me a message that the driver doesn't support the necessary extensions to use it
<mikedep333> tehbaut, yeah
<mikedep333> tehbaut, it should prompt you to use nvidia-settings if you have it installed
<tehbaut> use the graphic driver vendor's tool instead?
<mikedep333> yeah, that is nvidia-settings
<tehbaut> ok, there it is
<sfhsdg> i dont want cell phone service and contracts however
<mikedep333> if you know how to file a bug report, while your computer is on now, attach all the /var/log/Xorg* files
<mikedep333> where * is whatever
<mikedep333> sfhsdg, neither do i
<mikedep333> sfhsdg, the freescale mx arm chips do not have mobile broadband built in. The qualcomm ones do
<sfhsdg> ahh
<domo> hey - if i use the beta of ubuntu.. the day its released, can i upgrade without having to re-install?
<domo> upgrade meaning to the "stable" version
<sfhsdg> yes
<sfhsdg> you just apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<tehbaut> it seems nvidia left out the rotate option in the nvidia settings
<domo> so it wont be considered you're using beta thanks for playing, please install the stable of 9.10? haha
<sfhsdg> tehbaut, thats nvidia's problem
<tehbaut> well I heard I could rotate via: xrandr --options --rotate right
<tehbaut> but I don't have the syntax correct or something
<tehbaut> also tried --rotate=right and --rotate="right"
<kklimonda> tehbaut: I'm not sure if nvidia driver supports it
<gilos123> did they get all the audio issues fixed in 9.10?  I remember when I first started using jaunty I had a nightmare of a time trying to get the intel audio to work.
<NoelJB> gilos123, some people have reported issues, but it works perfectly well for me (unlike jaunty).
<intok>  Is there a way to increase the storage space used by the 9.10 beta live cd? I've got over 100Gb of space free on the HDD, but playing around in the live Cd it tells me I've only got 23Mb left and all I've done was install a few basic apps
<gilos123> i'm not sure if it's the new harddrive that I threw in my laptop (7200rpm) or the 9.10 ubuntu, but it seems really snappy.
<sfhsdg> http://media.freescale.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=196520&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1326986&highlight=
<sfhsdg> "Because of an order from the United States International Trade Commission, BGA-packaged product lines and part numbers indicated here currently are not available from Freescale for import or sale in the United States prior to September 2010: i.MX515, MC13982"
<intok> gilos123 depends, what hdd did you have before? A faster hdd will always be a speed difference as it's the slowest link in the chain unless loading from a CD or DVD
<NoelJB> gilos123, I do ~100GB worth of backups every day.  I can boot to Jaunty or Karmic and run the same backup.  Same hardware.  Karmic is running almost 50% faster than Jaunty for the same thing.  Roughly 30GB/s for Jaunty and 45GB-50GB/s for Karmic.  Repeatedly.  *same system*
<NoelJB> Sorry, make the MB/s :-)
<NoelJB> I *wish* GB/s.  LOL
<sfhsdg> i would guess due to 2.6.31 kernel
<intok> NoelJB GB/s? got some FusionIO cards I see lol
<NoelJB> sfhsdg, and some changes there, because karmic wasn't always that much faster.  But I've definitely noticed it, and ran multiple tests today to verify the observation.
<NoelJB> FWIW, that figure is the separate read/write figure for independent SATA drives, disk-to-disk copy.  So double the figure to get the total.
<NoelJB> intok, you've heard of token ring?  I have tachyon ring.  data gets there before it exists.
<sfhsdg> http://kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges
<sfhsdg> part. 1.3. Improve desktop interactivity under memory pressure
<ActionParsnip> sfhsdg: use a lighter DE to reduce normal memory pressure
<tehbaut> how do I setup numlock to always start? seems that's the norm for past versions
<sfhsdg> *particularly 1.3 of the url
<sfhsdg> http://kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges
<sfhsdg> about 2.6.31
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: set it as On in BIOS is normal
<kblin> morning folks
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: I have no option in my bios
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: suprisingly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: has a guide
<tehbaut> heh, ok thanks
<wastrel> is there a guide for fixing url parsig in gnome terminal
<gilos123> sorry, got a phone call.. I had a 320gb 5400rpm drive installed in my laptop and upgraded to a 500gb 7200rpm.  Both of them had ext4 installed.
<wastrel> wait ext4
<wastrel> is that in koala
<wastrel> mine is ext3
<tehbaut> I'm getting an error on boot up saying something about 'could not update ICE authority file
<KruyKaze> i got a quick question i have a script to burn a cd how do add an extra command  "eject -T" after it's done?
<gilos123> it does ext4 by default unless you upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: are you the owner of your ~/.ICEauthority
<IndyGunFreak> has anyone figured out why empathy doesn't have sound?
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: I don't even see an .ICEauthority file
<tehbaut> oh, wait... it's hidden
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: ls -la ~/.ICEauthority
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: root is owner
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: of your users file?
<tehbaut> of ~/.ICEauthority
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: and what is the output of: whoami
<tehbaut> scott
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: thats why then you have bad ownership
<tehbaut> do I need to chown scott.scott?
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: run: sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.ICEauthority
<tehbaut> and why would it have changed all of a sudden?
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: you can use $USER to mean the username which is spat out when you run whoami, makes scripting easier ;)
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: do you run gui apps with sudo? sudo nautilus   etc?
<tehbaut> nope
<ActionParsnip> hmmm
<wastrel> gksudo
<tehbaut> but I did have an issue on first startup, where gdm didn't start until I installed nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> that sort of thing can cause issues, otherwise I'm not sure. I'd check yo are the owner of everything in your home directory
<tehbaut> then it started as root
<tehbaut> I need to get this display into portrait mode :/
<KruyKaze> can anyone tell me what mistake i made here http://pastebin.org/39544 ?
<ActionParsnip> KruyKaze: you didnt specify anything to burn
<ActionParsnip> KruyKaze: http://linux.die.net/man/1/growisofs
<KruyKaze> $1 for the image i'm burning
<tehbaut> is there anything that can be done to rotate my monitor? I've tried all the methods I've found via google so far, but without any luck
<KruyKaze> the first line works fine if there's now eject line
<tehbaut> and rotation /is/ supported on my gpu card
<KruyKaze> ActionParsnip, the first line was tested alone and works fine
<tehbaut> I was running it in portrait mode in vista
<ActionParsnip> KruyKaze: i'd remove the = sign then
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: screen rotation is set in nvidia-settings
<tehbaut> and other ubuntu users claim to have gotten it working (though in older versions) with the same card
<KruyKaze> oh i'll try that
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: yeah I'm not finding any options for it in the nvidia settings dialog box
<KruyKaze> ActionParsnip, do i put space?
<ActionParsnip> KruyKaze: worth a try, look at the exmples in the link i gave
<KruyKaze> ok thanks :)
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: someone else got it working by adding 'Option "RandRRotate" "true" ' to their xorg.conf
<tehbaut> but that seems to have added the rotate option to the Display prefs, which no longer open for me (because of the installed nvidia driver)
<tehbaut> there is nothing in the manpage for nvidia-settings mentioning rotation either :/
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148177
<KruyKaze> ActionParsnip, still just ejects :(
<ActionParsnip> KruyKaze: so you want to basically burn an ISO from CLI?
<KruyKaze> yes and when done eject
<KruyKaze> the burning it self works flawlessly
<KruyKaze> when i add eject -T it just ejects
<ActionParsnip> KruyKaze: try:     cdrecord -v -pad speed=1 dev=0,0,0 $1
<ActionParsnip> KruyKaze: http://sharkysoft.com/tutorials/linuxtips/cdcommands/
<KruyKaze> can't it has to break layer
<KruyKaze> it's a dual layer disk
 * tehbaut buys ActionParsnip a beer
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: :D
<tehbaut> Option "Rotate" "CW" did the trick (even w/ the nvidia driver, since nv drivers weren't loading gdm for me)
<tehbaut> woohoo :)
<tehbaut> it feels odd using the mouse non-vertically now, heh
<Guest34155> Hello, I am currently having a problem with flash browsers playing the sound to videos on youtube. I have flash installed and am running kubuntu 9.10 using firefox 3.5 to view the video
<ActionParsnip> Guest34155: is your Ubuntu 64bit or 32it?
<Guest34155> 32
<ActionParsnip> Guest34155: have you tried uninstalling all flash plugins, check for open alternatives
<Guest34155> eck ok
<ActionParsnip> Guest34155: dpkg -l | grep gnash     and   dpkg -l | grep swf     and dpkg -l | grep flashplugin
<Guest34155> hoping there was some boxs i didnt install
<ActionParsnip> Guest34155: uninstall all the plugins, then just install flashplugin-nonfree
<Guest34155> or didnt check
<Guest34155> or somehting
<Guest34155> cheers ActionParsnip
<tehbaut> I'm trying to get synergy working... but the client machine isn't picking up the ubuntu machine (nor is it listing it in network machines, on win7)
<tehbaut> is that an issue?
<tehbaut> shouldn't ubuntu show up on the network?
<kblin> what is "network machines" doing in win7?
<tgpraveen> tehbaut: umm am a noob but is samba not required for this?
<tehbaut> nope
<kblin> tgpraveen: if "network machines" is what network neighbourhood used to be. if it's something else, who knows?
<kblin> perhaps it's using mDNS or something equally silly
<albech> wow.. this new version simply looks amazing. you have outdone yourself again everyone
<tehbaut> oh, you mean networking
 * kblin is still dist-upgrading
<kblin> hopefully kde4 finally unbroke
<thumper> I have a question about usb support on my new laptop
<thumper> mass storage devices aren't being loaded properly
<thumper> nor is the webcam
<thumper> I'm not sure what to do to file a good bug :)
<kblin> tehbaut: well, can you at least ping the synergy server? I seem to remember having a fun time with firewalls on vista. wouldn't be surprised if that also applies for win7
<tehbaut> kblin: the client machine is win7 and yes it worked fine connecting to vista machine (though this is the first time I'm trying with ubu)
<tehbaut> that QuickSynergy app is quite wonky
 * kblin shrugs
<kblin> it's been years since I last used synergy, I forgot how it worked :)
<bullgard4> Synaptic shows no additional information for the packages linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28.11-generic and 2.6.28.15-generic. What is the reason?
<tehbaut> kblin: I copied my vista synergy config file.. seems to at least work locally, so yeah.. it's not picking up the win machine... or vice versa
<bullgard4> thumper: "aren't being loaded properly" is no exact description. You better do not use Karmic at this moment if you have so little knowledge about Ubuntu. Install Ubuntu 9.04. It is more stable.
<thumper> bullgard4: if I had a choice I probably would
<bullgard4> thumper: You certainly have.
<thumper> bullgard4: no, I don't, I have to use karmic, so says the boss
<thumper> :)
<bullgard4> Ah!
<thumper> I'd like to submit a useful bug report
<thumper> looking at /var/log/messages I can see that the usb drive is identified
<thumper> but it seems to get stuck somewhere
<Berzerker> what's this program I see everyone on ubuntu running where it shows stats on the right and left side of the screen, kind of like DesktopX?
<bullgard4> thumper: Then become proactive and learn about "mass storage" an "web cam" in Ubuntu.
<bullgard4> s/an/and/
<kblin> so, any good reason to use ext4 or grub2? :)
<bullgard4> Berzerker: Try to find out with the help of http://images.google.com/ and catchwords "ubuntu" and "DesktopX".
<stimpy1> thumper: dont know if dmesg shows the same messages as in /var/log/messages. but give it a try, maybe you will get mor informations why it isnt working?
<RAOF> kblin: ext4: faster.  grub2: actually being developed.
<kblin> RAOF: but worth a reinstall?
<thumper> stimpy1: ok, I'll take a look
<stimpy1> thumber: also have a look at man page for lsusb command :)
<RAOF> kblin: No, probably not.  But if you want to help test you can just install grub2 without reinstalling.
<bullgard4> kblin: No, not at this moment. Unless you are adventurous and you may fall on your face.
<kblin> RAOF: I'll first check if 9.10 is working for me or if I need to revert to 8.04 anyway
<tehbaut> kblin: I just used the IP instead of the ubuntu machine name and it seems to work fine now :)
<tehbaut> (from the win machine)
<kblin> tehbaut: smells like mDNS or DNS problems to me
<tehbaut> it's possible, this is a beta :P
<tehbaut> how would I find out though?
<kblin> tehbaut: look at a network trace.. do you have DNS set up? disable mDNS for starts
<kblin> it causes all sorts of problems on 8.04 and 9.04
<bullgard4> Synaptic shows no additional information for the packages linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28.11-generic and 2.6.28.15-generic. What is the reason?
<kblin> probably ever since ubuntu started using mdns-minmal [abort-if-not-found] in /etc/nsswitch
<tehbaut> kblin: I haven't messed with dns stuff before
<RAOF> bullgard4: What do you mean by "Additional information"?
<kaddi_> what is the latest kernel? 2.6.31-11?
<bullgard4> RAOF: The columns "Installed Version", "Newest Version" and "Description" are empty. This is not normal.
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image
<Joeboy> kaddi_: I have -12
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.12.23 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<tehbaut> what happened to software ratings in the new Ubu Software Center?
<RAOF> bullgard4: That'd probably be because the 2.6.28 packages are "virtual", as in being referred to by something but not actually existing in Karmic.
<kaddi_> hmm, I might have to erboot then :p. Thanks :)
<bullgard4> RAOF: There must be more than that:There are no other modules linux-restricted-modules-* listet at all.
<bullgard4> tehbaut: What is 'Ubu'?
<tehbaut> how can I enable my mouse when using alt+tab?
<tehbaut> er, I'll ask in #ubuntu
<kblin> hm, ok, I seem to have lost IPv6 networking
 * kblin fires up wireshark
<mikedep333> bullgard4, if I'm not mistaken, they did new work on the restricted modules, transitioning them to DKMS source packages
<kblin> ah, there we go
<maccam94> anyone seeing significant OOo breakage?
<maccam94> it crashes for me whenever i open .pptx files, or try to open Tools -> Options...
<maurya> Hi all. I upgraded 9.04 to 9.10. However, now my CPU usage is always around 60% and the cursor becomes the 'loading' spinning type when it is on the Desktop. Has anyone experienced this?
<maccam94> maurya: nope
<maccam94> maurya: try opening gnome-system-monitor, or run top inside a terminal
<maccam94> figure out what's eating your CPU
<maccam94> anyone having openoffice problems?
<mikedep333> maccam94, I can open tools > options in OOo impress fine
<maurya> maccam94: I did, and the dbus-daemon was at the top of cpu usage, taking around only 6%, I do not know where the other 54% cpu usage is coming from, neither top, nor gnome-sys-monitor shows it
<maccam94> maurya: you sure you sorted the applications by cpu usage?
<maurya> maccam94: yes I did
<maurya> am sure
<maccam94> you also might need to go to view-> all processes
<maurya> maccam94: view all processes isn't by default? I didn't do that
<maurya> maccam94: but then top should have shown it.
<maccam94> if top wasn't running as root, maybe it wouldn't
<maccam94> mikedep333: hmph... i get
<maccam94> X-Error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<maccam94> 	Major opcode: 53 (X_CreatePixmap)
<maccam94> 	Resource ID:  0x1e0120f
<maccam94> 	Serial No:    41504 (41504)
<maccam94> so maybe it's an X/mesa problem, not OOo...
<zen|tao> !enter | maccam94
<ubottu> maccam94: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<maccam94> zen|tao: the output had newlines, that wasn't my punctuation
<zen|tao> !pastebin | maccam94
<ubottu> maccam94: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<maccam94> zen|tao: my guideline is that if the channel's not busy and the paste is 4 lines or less, it's not a problem. what do you think is reasonable?
<mikedep333> yeah, ubottu's comment was even longer for me
<ActionParsnip> mikedep333: ironic isnt it :)
<maccam94> ActionParsnip: sometimes i find channel etiquette bot usage cause more flooding than the original paste -_-
<maccam94> *causes
<ActionParsnip> maccam94: i dont paste more than 2, but yes you are right, its better to use > instead of | when its busy
<maccam94> ActionParsnip: good call. i wonder what happens if you address a command to someone with a | in their nick...
<zorael> Does "[  108.436914] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: force halt; handhake f8042024 00004000 00000000 -> -110" seem malign? After getting that in dmesg, I get spam about a usb port not being able to be disabled/enabled/reset, and then the kernel no longer reacts when connecting new usb devices (they don't even power up)
<ActionParsnip> maccam94: the space differentiates the pipe from the pipe in the nick
<maccam94> zorael: maybe there's a short in one of your ports?
<maccam94> ActionParsnip: ah, duh, irc nicks can't have spaces
 * maccam94 should go to bed
<ActionParsnip> maccam94: bingo
<zorael> maccam94: could be, it's a laptop though, and there's a forum thread where another guy with the same camera I have seems to suffer the same issue. (It happens when activating the camera or when booting with it enabled)
<maccam94> zorael: ouch. sounds like the driver isn't working right then. if he fixed it, follow what he did. otherwise, i'd just disable the camera :-\
<maccam94> zorael: also, file a bug report :-)
<zorael> maccam94: any recommendation as to under what package?
<maccam94> zorael: the linux kernel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<balor> Anyone running Eclipse on Karmic able to create a new project?
<balor> I'm running into bug #443004, which contains a workaround.  Just FYI.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443004 in eclipse "Eclipse GTK is not working correct - especially buttons" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443004
<bullgard4> mikedep333: So where have gone the packages linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28.11-generic and 2.6.28.15-generic?
<vega-> eclipse support on ubuntu has never been good, at least before karmic nothing has happened in a looong time
<bullgard4> Or rather their contents.
<vega-> i've abandoned ubuntu-packaged eclipse packages years ago
<lodder_> Hi, is there a easy way to go from lilo to grub with ubuntu server? I want to install raid1 on top of that lvm and the root dir on the lvm
<ActionParsnip> lodder_: sure, just install lilo as you would grub: http://www.bauer-power.net/2007/08/changing-from-grub-to-lilo-ubuntu-704.html
<maccam94> ActionParsnip: didn't he say he wanted to go lilo -> grub, not grub -> lilo?
<maccam94> also, i'd be a bit careful since ubuntu 9.10 uses grub2, and i haven't been able to find good documentation on raid + lvm for grub.cfg
<lodder_> ActionParsnip: it's lilo to grub
<maccam94> i gotta go to bed
<maccam94> 'nite
<ActionParsnip> lodder_: sorry
<lodder_> ActionParsnip: np
<ActionParsnip> !grub | lodder_
<ubottu> lodder_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lodder_> ok
<ActionParsnip> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<darkham> heu people, kubuntu karmic daily live of today, have 4.3.2 inside?
<lodder_> ActionParsnip: I don't if my machine would work with grub2
<lodder_> and its a server
<ActionParsnip> i think grub will work fine
<ActionParsnip> could create a VM to test
<godstar> What command do I use to reinstall Gnome Desktop from CD?
<alankila> hum, eclipse 3.5.1 is in karmic
<alankila> that gtk+ -related bug pointed it out somewhere. Awesome. This took a long, long time before it happened and now 3.5.1 which is like 1-2 weeks old
<ActionParsnip> godstar: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the top line (which should relate to the install CD)
<ActionParsnip> godstar: you can then run: sudo apt-get update and the CD will be read
<godstar> Doing so now.
<valgaav> anyone knows if non working translation are a known kubuntu karmic problem  ? I upgraded from jaunty and I'm left with most apps in english only even though locale packa for my language are installed and set in kde system settings
<ActionParsnip> godstar: you can then run: sudo apt-get --reinstall instal ubuntu-desktop
<yellowrooster> how can i get google gears working in Shiretoko (firefox)?
<godstar> ActionParsnip: kk
 * godstar goes afk
<ziroday> yellowrooster: err there is no shiretoko in karmic
<yellowrooster> ziroday: what is there?
<yellowrooster> oh, it must have been a rollover
<ziroday> yellowrooster: firefox.
<yellowrooster> i upgraded from 9.04
<yellowrooster> ziroday: ok. i see firefox in my menu now.
<yellowrooster> 8-)
<yellowrooster> is there any benefits/advantanges to using shiretoko over firefox?
<yellowrooster> (i noticed a difference in version number)
<yellowrooster> how do i remove shiretoko while keeping firefox?
<ziroday> yellowrooster: you seem to be somewhat confused :). Shiretoko is firefox-3.5. firefox-3.5 is default in karmic now (and therefore called firefox) and so there should be no shiretoko (unless you got it from a PPA or something similar somewhere)
<ziroday> so basically shiretoko *is* firefox
<lodder_> is lilo possible with lvm on raid1 ?
<nomnex> to Karumic users: has Gnote replaced Tomboy on Karmic? and if it did not, is it on schedule?
<dihae> hello, I'm using a kubuntu karmic system, updating regularly, and as of today, when updating kwin and the radeon drivers, X always crashes when enabling desktop effects.. No big deal, It works well without these effects, but I thought you guys should know about it. My system is an Acer aspire 5672 wlmi, with an Ati x1600 mobility radeon card
<ActionParsnip> !info tomboy
<ubottu> tomboy (source: tomboy): desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 930 kB, installed size 9860 kB
<ActionParsnip> nomnex: its in the main repo
<mzz> dihae: recommend you find or file a bug if nobody responds here soonish
<mzz> nomnex: karmic came with tomboy but not gedit out of the box here, and I'd be astonished if that changed before final
<mzz> err, s/gedit/gnotes/ obviously
<nomnex> thanks to all
<dihae> mzz: could do, but I do not exactly know which info is needed to file it ;)
<dihae> there's not too many info in .xsession-errors
<mzz> dihae: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is more likely to be interesting
<dihae> I am not exactly sure what the cause of the problem could be, I think it has more to do with kwin/X than it has to do with the driver, as both radeon and radeonhd driver act the same
<dihae> there is no info about a problem whatsoever in the xorg log
<Elone> !VMware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<tehbaut> When I try to connect to my public files on a win7 machine, I'm getting the error "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<tehbaut> I'm just using the default interface: Places > Network > Machine_Name
<tehbaut> is this a bug in 9.10, or does it just not work out of the box this way naturally?
<godstar> ActionParsnip: anyway to reinstall from cd without an Internet connection?
<godstar> ActionParsnip: Reinstall Gnome Destkop*
<valgaav> dihae : both radeon and radeonhd use the same 3d stack mesa/dri ... mesa was updated today in karmic so the problem is there IMHO
<cwillu_at_work> tehbaut, well, try a 9.04 livecd;  I'd expect you just have a permissions or firewall issue on windows 7
<valgaav> dihae:  btw I'm with ati card and facing the same issue
<tehbaut> cwillu_at_work: well I set win7 to share and no password requirements, I'd think it'd be fine
<cwillu_at_work> tehbaut, get a 9.04 cd and prove that it works there
<cwillu_at_work> there's all sorts of small ways you can make it not work :)
<tehbaut> heh, ok
<cwillu_at_work> (sharing can be on but with enumeration disabled, or with anonymous connections disabled, or you could have an existing authenticated connection preventing a second anonymous connection, or...
<godstar> Can the gnome desktop be installed without an Internet connection using the CD?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<godstar> Ian_Corne: how plz?
<Ian_Corne> install ubuntu
<Ian_Corne> fixed
<godstar> lol
<godstar> Rather not do that.
<joaopinto> godstar, the desktop cd installs gnome
<joaopinto> the regular desktop cd
<godstar> joaopinto: What is the command? I would rather not do a full reinstall of Ubuntu.
<Ian_Corne> godstar: oh you could probably use the cd as repo
<godstar> Ian_Corne: I've been trying, but the apt-get keeps giving me errors.
<Ian_Corne> and apt-get install update-desktop
<Ian_Corne> and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<chu_> Umm, how do you take advantage of a separate /home partition when installing?
<Ian_Corne> take advantage?
<joaopinto> godstar, why do you need to reinstall, if you have installed from the desktop cd, you are running gnome
<chu_> Well, last night I installed Karmic, but how do I now make it recognise my old /home?
<godstar> joaopinto: It's complicated. :D
<joaopinto> chu_, you just need to setup custom partition and set a specific part for /home
<dihae> godstar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu. take a look at the cd/dvd section
<godstar> dihae: ty.
 * godstar wonders off...
<joaopinto> chu_, you should have done that during the partion setup, now you will need to change your fstab configuration, and also need to be carefull about the your home dir ownership
<joaopinto> chu_, first manually mount your old /home
<chu_> When I tried to access my /home from Karmic it was like "Password is required!", but yeah that's all good.
<joaopinto> then chown -R user:user old_home/your_user
<chu_> Dude, awesome.
<chu_> :D
<mzz> that step may not be necessary if the uids already match
<mzz> (which they did here for jaunty -> karmic, iirc)
<joaopinto> mzz, it will not hurt if they do match :)
<chu_> Well, it's the same name "chu" in both accounts?
<chu_> I don't know if that means anything, :p
<joaopinto> ChanServ, is not about the name, is about the numeric id
<mzz> well, it shouldn't hurt, unless you intentionally have files owned by someone else in there, it's just a bit slow
<joaopinto> ops, chu_
<mzz> if the name already shows up correctly in karmic you don't need the chown (but yeah, it won't hurt)
<joaopinto> anyway, just check do an ls on your old home and look at the owner name
<godstar> I updated my sources.list and have only my CD rom selected, here is what I get when I run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop:   Reinstallation of ubuntu-desktop is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<Ian_Corne> did you update?
<Ian_Corne> you gotta update first
<godstar> Yup
<godstar> I did
<chu_> Because I have my Jaunty install still here (I was worried Karmic might not work :p), is it ok to link Karmic to the old /home partition too?
<joaopinto> afaik you can't use the desktop cd as an install source
<mzz> chu_: I don't know how much stuff would get confused if you did that
<joaopinto> chu_, not link, you mean mount it , yes
<godstar> joaopinto: oi
<mzz> chu_: specifically: pointing karmic at it should be fine, using it from jaunty afterwards *might* not be (I'm not sure)
<joaopinto> mzz, it is usual to have a /home shared between differente installs, the only problem could be with major app upgrades changing your home dir data
<mzz> yep
<chu_> Is there anyway of just moving to Karmic?
<mzz> and I don't know if there were any of those (I'm a little worried about firefox, for example)
<joaopinto> firefox 3.5 will be a problem :P
<chu_> I really like it, I'm pretty sure I can remove Jaunty now.
<godstar> Can I boot into the Live CD and reinstall Gnome Desktop to my Ubuntu install on my HDD?
<mzz> chu_: that definitely works.
<mzz> chu_: (that is: just tell karmic to use that /home partition and keep using karmic)
<damagu> Hey all, how do you change gdm themes in karmic?
<joaopinto> godstar, yes, you can reinstall, just as you installed it, don't forget to backup your data first
<joaopinto> damagu, the new gdm does not support theming
<mzz> well, I guess it does, because there's definitely *something* there.
<mzz> it also changed a bit after recent updates.
<damagu> joaopinto: ? so does that mean I can never change it?
<joaopinto> damagu, yes, afaik
<godstar> joaopinto: How will the live CD know I am reinstalling Gnome Desktop to the Ubuntu install I have on my HDD? Is there a specific command or use the same one?
<damagu> joaopinto: how unlike free software.
<mzz> damagu: I don't know if any alternate themes actually exist, and I don't think there's a ui way to switch, but I think there is *something* there
 * mzz has a quick look in gconf
<mzz> damagu: ugh, what kind of silly argument is that
<joaopinto> godstar, you are not going to reinstall gnome you are going to reinstall the full system, you just need to keep your partion config and format the existing dirs
<damagu> mzz: argument?
<joaopinto> damagu, if you dont like it, how are you using it and boring those who like it ?
<joaopinto> damagu, feel free to move to a more appropriate channel
<damagu> joaopinto: I'm not sure what you are on about?
<mzz> damagu: not having ui to switch themes is "unlike free software"?
<joaopinto> damagu, hum, maybe I misuntersood your sentence :P
<joaopinto> " joaopinto: how unlike free software."
<joaopinto> :P
<mzz> damagu: I don't see anything immediately obvious in gconf and I don't care enough to dig.
<godstar1> Where was I sorry.
<damagu> mzz: isn't it? I didn't mean to be inflammatory.
<godstar1> Got disconnected.
<godstar1> joaopinto: Did you answer my last question?
<joaopinto> mzz, I believe there is no theme support at all, is not just a matter of config
<mzz> joaopinto: well, obviously there's a background and a gtk theme and a few icons on the bar at the bottom, those have to be gotten from *somewhere*, so there's probably a way to change them
<damagu> sorry guys. I just thought it was weird. Usually with FOSS you can tweak everything. Sorry to bother you.
<mzz> also, I saw a few hints when skimming update notes.
<joaopinto> mzz, that is not a definition for theme support, of course everything is changeable from an open source perspective
<mzz> but I really don't care enough to dig.
<damagu> mzz: thanks anyway. Sorry again
<gnomefreak> damagu: its broke most likely
<mzz> joaopinto: specifically the fact /usr/share/themes/HumanLogin exists
<joaopinto> gnomefreak, what is broken ?
<damagu> joaopinto: thanks for letting me know. I would have gone nuts having not known.
<joaopinto> mzz, and that is GDM theme ?
<gnomefreak> joaopinto: you not being able to change themes/tweek
<mzz> joaopinto: doesn't actually look like it. Give me a minute
<joaopinto> we are talking about gdm, not gnome
<joaopinto> gnomefreak, we are talking about GDM, not gnome
<gnomefreak> joaopinto: that is not broke that is normal. IIRC there is a way but it has changed
<gnomefreak> joaopinto: i didnt say gnome
<joaopinto> gnomefreak, you are the one saying it is brokne, not us
<falstaff|h> Hello, how can i pass additional parameters to the x server using the new gdm of karmic?
<joaopinto> hum, ok, I had the idea that themes are not supported at all, unlike the missing gdm configurator
<gnomefreak> joaopinto: i said most likely without knowing the full problem. yes you can change gdm themes but as i recall it has moved (where you change it from)
<damagu> gnomefreak: where did it move to?
<joaopinto> gnomefreak, are you sure that the new gdm supports themes ?
<mzz> joaopinto: ah, /usr/share/icons/HumanLoginIcons also exists, so there's probably a way to pick a different icon theme and gtk theme at least.
<gnomefreak> damagu: off hand i dont remember i havent been here in a while before this week
<joaopinto> mzz, grr, again, we are talking about GDM
<gnomefreak> joaopinto: fairly sure i remember a mailing list post about it, i also saw a bug at one time
<damagu> joaopinto: sorry!
<mzz> joaopinto: what about it?
<mzz> ugh, nvm
<damagu> I'll leave you to it. Thanks for all your help. You guys are great. Seriously
<dihae> joaopinto: is GDM such a pain? ^^
<legend2440> in synaptic there is a package called  gdm-themes. what is that for if gdm themes can't be changed?
<mzz> dihae: not so much "a pain" as "a rewrite"
<mzz> dihae: "growing pains" may be appropriate
<gnomefreak> once again they can be changed just cant recall how/where to do it
<mzz> legend2440: wouldn't be surprised if those are cruft that doesn't work with the new gdm. In fact I'm pretty sure that's the case.
<dihae> dunno actually, I've seen some screenshots about it, but I've never actually used it (kdm here)
<legend2440> mzz: oh ok
<joaopinto> gnomefreak, I am sure there is no configurator tool, so it can't be done from a GUI perspective, I am not sure about the theming support from an under the wood perspective
<mzz> yeah, same here.
<gnomefreak> joaopinto: its going to be slow but let me look to see something. (sorry i have 3 scripts running with big downloads)
<mzz> I don't think you can change the layout of the login dialog and the like, since afaict that's just a regular app now
<mzz> I don't know just how much you can tweak using regular gtk theming
<damagu> joaopinto: that's cool. I'm happy to work it out from under the hood. I found it weird that I've previously been able to do it from the GUI so now that I know I will do it from the CLI.
<mzz> damagu: well, the gdm themes you're used to simply won't work, the new greeter's too different
<damagu> mzz: okay. I mainly find it inconsistent with the dust theme.
<joaopinto> answer from the gurus
<joaopinto> <seb128> joaopinto, it's a gnome-session so it supports theme the same way than GNOME, gtk theme, icon theme
<mzz> damagu: looks like the gtk theme used is set below /var/lib/gdm/.gconf, but I have no idea how you're supposed to sanely change it
<mzz> joaopinto: exactly
<joaopinto> I don't spend time playing with themes, I am unable to ellaborate :P
<joaopinto> Amaranth, ping
<mzz> hmm, I wonder if running gconf-editor as gdm would make sense
<gnomefreak> belive me now that there is a way?
<mzz> this is turning into a silly debate on what "theming" means if we're not careful
<falstaff|h> anyone an idea how i can pass aditional arguments to X using new gdm? I cant find the relevant config files
<gnomefreak> and yes it is still broken
<joaopinto> gnomefreak, partially, you can theme it from a GTK/GNOME perspective, not from a GDM perspective :)
<joaopinto> mzz, running gnome-appearance-properties with the gdm user should work
<mzz> that's a better idea than gconf-editor
<joaopinto> Amaranth was working on some tool which allowed to do some config changes to the new gdm
 * gnomefreak goes back to my brokenness :)
<damagu> BTW karmic is beautiful. If you guys are responsible for any of that... my congratulations!
<NinjaPlimsolls> morning all
<|eagles0513875|> afternoon
<damagu> I have now abandoned mac os completely because by comparison it's just plain ugly.
<Tarthen> Update time... lets see what breaks today, eh ;)
<|eagles0513875|> lol Tarthen
<Tarthen> hmm
<Tarthen> I'm getting xserver-xorg-video-ati,  xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Tarthen> even though I have a Nvidia chip
<Tarthen> and don't let ATI products near anything
<godstar> Is there a Gnome Desktop package that I can download for KK64?
<|eagles0513875|> heheh Tarthen i think that has something to do with dependencies
<|eagles0513875|> godstar: whats kk64
<Tarthen> Need to get 51.6MB of archives.
<Tarthen> After this operation, 1,479kB disk space will be freed.
<godstar> Hey Tarthen
<Tarthen> LOL
<Tarthen> I'm taking back space by downloading useless drivers :D
<Tarthen> godstar: Evenin
<godstar> |eagles0513875|: Karmic Koala 64 bit
<|eagles0513875|> godstar: you want like a default ubuntu desktop with all the default ubuntu programs
<|eagles0513875|> im on kk64bit
<|eagles0513875|> thats all i ever run anymore is 64bit
<Tarthen> godstar: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<|eagles0513875|> even my version osx is also fully 64bit now
<Tarthen> :3
<|eagles0513875|> godstar: what Tarthen said lol
<Tarthen> It depends on the standard apps
<Tarthen> GNOME, evince, Totem, etc etc
<|eagles0513875|> heheh godstar im seeing this convo 2 times lol
<|eagles0513875|> i dont use gnome too much
<Tarthen> I <3 GNOME
<|eagles0513875|> hehe viva remote login
<|eagles0513875|> gnome ewww lol
<|eagles0513875|> I <3 KDE
<|eagles0513875|> lol
<Tarthen> Xfce looks bad and KDE is a pile of fail
<NinjaPlimsolls> KDE is disgusting
<|eagles0513875|> its come along way since 4.0
<|eagles0513875|> u guys should give it a shot again
<NinjaPlimsolls> lets make every single icon on the desktop some kind of strange widget
<NinjaPlimsolls> fantastic!
<Tarthen> I would get rid of all my QT libs if OO.org didn't need em
<|eagles0513875|> chunk oo
<|eagles0513875|> its slows things down
<godstar> |eagles0513875|: yes. Here is my problem. I do not have Internet connection on my kk64 computer. I need to reinstall Ubuntu desktop. Is there a way to do it from CD? If so what is the command. Thus far I have not been able to do it from CD minus an Internet connection. Other question is, is the Entire Gnome Ubuntu Desktop available for download from the Archives?
<|eagles0513875|> i prefer koffice instead
<|eagles0513875|> !cd godstar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd godstar
<|eagles0513875|> whoops
<|eagles0513875|> dunno godstar
<Tarthen> godstar: Set up your KK64 CD as repo
<NinjaPlimsolls> |eagles0513875|, what benefits would I gain from KDE4 as opposed to GNOME?
<Tarthen> godstar: Then install it like that
<Tarthen> NinjaPlimsolls: You would use the RAM you paid for
<godstar> Tarthen: I have tried and tried. No dice.
<Tarthen> godstar: Huh? It should work
<godstar> Tarthen: nope
<|eagles0513875|> NinjaPlimsolls: i just find the layout of where the apps are confusing compared to kde
<Tarthen> 2 sec
<NinjaPlimsolls> |eagles0513875|, top left hand side, as opposed to bottom left hand side? :S
<godstar> k
<Tarthen> godstar: You have to put it in your sources.list
<godstar> Tarthen: it is
<Tarthen> godstar: You at a console or desktop on the machine?
<NinjaPlimsolls> |eagles0513875|, to me, a desktop needs ICONS not WIDGETS. files and folders on a KDE desktop are weird
<Tarthen> I don't even use desktop icons'
<Tarthen> transparant Compiz cube ftw
<|eagles0513875|> NinjaPlimsolls: everyone to their own
<|eagles0513875|> but widgets is another name for icons
<godstar> Tarthen: I can use either.
<Tarthen> I can read the document I'm writing on the other side of my virtual desktop
<Tarthen> godstar: Okay... if you boot into X, and then put the disk in it should prompt you
<mzz> I actually tend to turn off volume icons showing up on the nautilus desktop
<NinjaPlimsolls> |eagles0513875|, ok so why on earth would I want to rotate the (widget, icon, delete as appropriate) for a PDF file? LOL
<Tarthen> godstar: "Do you want to do blah blah apt"
<wekt> What Address book software can support sharing an address book between multiple users on the same computer?  (aside from kaddressbook)
<godstar> Tarthen: are you saying boot into recovery console?
<Tarthen> godstar: No, into regular X/GNOME/GUI
<|eagles0513875|> NinjaPlimsolls: i dunno why that i admit is stupid but for other widgets its use ful
<|eagles0513875|> but then again you could lock them and you wont get any of that
<godstar> Okay. I'm there
<NinjaPlimsolls> |eagles0513875|, yeah good point
<Tarthen> godstar: You put the CD in and it prompted you?
<|eagles0513875|> NinjaPlimsolls: gnome is nice but seems like there are alot more bugs in it then kde
<NinjaPlimsolls> |eagles0513875|, admittedly the artwork of KDE4 is nicer than GNOME
<|eagles0513875|> i could be wrong by saying that
<godstar> Tarthen: No prompt
<Tarthen> NinjaPlimsolls: Tangooooo
<Tarthen> NinjaPlimsolls: ftw
<wekt> NinjaPlimsolls: unfortunately, KDE4 has been highly unreliable.
<Tarthen> godstar: 2 seconds
<wekt> which is why i am trying to switch away, if i can find the right replacements.
<NinjaPlimsolls> wekt, i just wish a proper team of designers would spruce up Ubuntu :(
<|eagles0513875|> wekt: unreliable in what sense
<godstar> Tarthen: I am running inside XP VBox guest, and kk64 as native.
<Tarthen> godstar: Now go Synaptic > Settings > Repos and tick on the CD
<|eagles0513875|> im running kk64bit as duel boot with mac osx kk on boot camp partition
<NinjaPlimsolls> I've always used GNOME, I prefer the layout, toolset and the fact everything doesnt start with a k.... which is like the i apple products :P
<Tarthen> godstar: Nevermind...
<godstar> Tarthen: it does not see the cd
<Tarthen> godstar: Go to a console, and sudo apt-cdrom add
<wekt> eagles0513875: in the sense of things that used to work no longer working mainly.  In the sense of crashing.  IMAP stopped working in kmail recently.  akonadai eats up tons of resources and seems to have gotten duplicates in it's system.
<NinjaPlimsolls> koffice, kopete, kontact, kyeballs, kausage, keggs, krita, kalloon
<NinjaPlimsolls> keyboard... no wait
<godstar> Tarthen: done
<Tarthen> godstar: After that, go into Synaptic, then Origin, then Ubuntu 9.10_karmic Koala
<Tarthen> godstar: Tick on Ubuntu-desktop and hit go
<|eagles0513875|> wekt: what version of koffice are you using i know last i check there was beta 1 of version 2.1 of koffice
<Tarthen> koffice
<Tarthen> way to make people take it seriously
<|eagles0513875|> Tarthen: ????
<Tarthen> sounds like you're hacking up a lung
<wekt> i don't have koffice installed.  only the minimum of kde to access my data: kaddressbook, kmail, korganizer
<|eagles0513875|> Tarthen: koffice = saves documents as openoffice formats
<|eagles0513875|> wekt: could be you are missing some packages
 * mzz finds a pref in gconf to turn off the logout/restart/shutdown confirmation dialog, yay
<wekt> eagles0513875: yes, could be a dep deficiency.
<godstar> Tarthen: Ubuntu-desktop is grayed out for complete reinstallation
<Tarthen> |eagles0513875|: But why? OO.org is powerful and has Sun and now Oracle behind it
<Tarthen> godstar: Hmmm
<|eagles0513875|> Tarthen: i find that it bogs the loading of the desktop down
<godstar> Tarthen: During the upgrade of KK64 I deleted old files :(
<godstar> That's the prob.
<godstar> Won't do that again!
<Tarthen> |eagles0513875|: Turn off the back upstarter
<wekt> eagles0513875: it's just been a chain of problems ever since KDE4.  KDE3 was pretty solid.  KDE4 is still not stable/reliable, in my experience.
<Tarthen> |eagles0513875|: Tweak the Memory settings to 256MB and it starts up in less than six seconds
<|eagles0513875|> Tarthen: still i find it slow
<|eagles0513875|> wekt: you must say though that kde has come along way since 4.0
<Tarthen> |eagles0513875|: It starts up in less than ten seconds on a netbook. not all that slow
<Tarthen> GNOME has been good for ages
<godstar> Tarthen: where can the ram be tweaked for boot?
<Tarthen> nothing seems to have broken
<wekt> eagles0513875: i'd rather be running KDE3
<Tarthen> godstar: In OO.org?
<|eagles0513875|> but what i really like to do is strip kubuntu down to command line and build it back up using kde-base package then install the stuff i only want
<dihae> In fact, I've been using KDE4 since it was crap to work with :) 4.0 was crap indeed, but starting with 4.1 I really REALLY like it :)
<|eagles0513875|> dihae: same here and it has come along way
<godstar> Tarthen: looks like I need an Internet connection for my fix?
<wekt> "Works" is better than "looks nice + has fancy gadgets"
<Tarthen> godstar: Mhm
<godstar> gah!
<wekt> "looks nice but fragile"
<godstar> Tarthen: I was afraid of that.
<dihae> I've never been able to settle with gnome
<|eagles0513875|> wekt: i havent had many issues with it in all honesty
<godstar> Tarthen: Thanks for your help mate.
<wekt> However, Evolution is not robust either.  So much for gnome on that count.  eagles0513875 did you migrate from KDE3?
<|eagles0513875|> wekt: i have issues when upgrading normally been using clean install as everything doesnt get upgraded
<|eagles0513875|> for instance form jaunty to karmic grub doesnt get updated to grub 2
<mzz> so does someone know how to get that mail indicator thing to check for new mail without leaving all of evolution running?
<wekt> mzz pidgin or empathy
<mzz> wekt: empathy can check for mail? how?
<godstar> I am not liking Empathy.
<wekt> i don't know but i was in #telepathy earlier today & it was implied that empathy can.
<mzz> I thought those were im clients
<wekt> empathy --> telepathy.  mzz they are, but have some mail notification.  otherwise, search for packages with biff in name or desc
<mzz> hey, libtinymail-tp
<mzz> aww, nothing uses it
<wekt> HowTo get MailDir support in Claws?
<mzz> I'm not finding a mail account option in empathy yet
<natewiebe13> xsplash and gdm automatically try to figure out the screen resolution.. is there a way to specify which resolution you want?
<mzz> natewiebe13: I'd expect setting it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to still work
<phako> is there a way to get kdevelop3 on karmic?
<phako> an apt-get one, not a "cmake; make install" one
<pmatulis> phako: no
<mzz> well, there are ppas with the weirdest stuff in it
<mzz> who knows, someone might've packaged kdevelop3
<phako> ah nm
<phako> just found a plugin for qmake support in kdevelop4
<dihae> phako: where did you find it?
<phako> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/devtools/kdevelop4-extra-plugins/
<phako> don't know if it works
<dihae> dunno, I think I'm going to try build em all :)
<dihae> especially automake and qmake
<dihae> kdevelop is great, except when not making a pure kde app :p
<dooglus> is there any way to get ndiswrapper to work in AMD64 ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !info ndiswrapper-common
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall it being 64bit only.. but i havent messed with it in ages.
<dihae> valgaav: have you tried the fglrx driver yet?
<ubottu> ndiswrapper-common (source: ndiswrapper): Common scripts required to use the utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.54-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 21 kB, installed size 96 kB
<|eagles0513875|> Dr_Willis: ndiswrapper in ubuntu is split into 3 packages
<Dr_Willis> and your point is? :)
<|eagles0513875|> last i used it to get a wifi driver working i needed all 3 parts of it
<Ian_Corne> why does the update want to remove grub-pc?
<|eagles0513875|> O_O
<NinjaPlimsolls> god damn i hate windows
<|eagles0513875|> NinjaPlimsolls: i hear u
<NinjaPlimsolls> |eagles0513875|, unfortunately Im on windows right now because I'm doing some print design work
<|eagles0513875|> i only use it for gaming
<NinjaPlimsolls> and photoshop just decided to crash for no conceivable reason other than its tripe
<|eagles0513875|> you on vista or xp NinjaPlimsolls
<NinjaPlimsolls> |eagles0513875|, Win 7
<Ian_Corne> any idea bout the grub-pc thing?
<|eagles0513875|> NinjaPlimsolls: expect crashes as you are probably on the beta still
<NinjaPlimsolls> |eagles0513875|, actually other than this crash, its quite stable
<|eagles0513875|> nice
<NinjaPlimsolls> |eagles0513875|, it just always seems to crash in a hideously appropriate moment, like during a file save
<|eagles0513875|> well 22nd its out and im buying a copy i need to get my desktop off of vista im flipping  fedup of it
<|eagles0513875|> ouchie :(
<|eagles0513875|> might have to setup a duel boot once i get all my stuff onto an external hdd
<NinjaPlimsolls> if i could do without TF2, L4D etc, i'd just have Linux... full stop
<|eagles0513875|> and duel boot win and lin
<|eagles0513875|> i hear u  im a big osx or linux fan
<NinjaPlimsolls> i like OSX, just not apple hardware
<|eagles0513875|> hehe well i have kk64bit on boot camp partition
<dihae> I do not see a single reason why I should use windows
<|eagles0513875|> i only use it for gaming
<|eagles0513875|> other then that i am all lin or osx
<valgaav> dihae: fglrx does not support my chip (rs690 IGP) so I cannot try it / use it anymore
<|eagles0513875|> NinjaPlimsolls: how much uptime you get on 7 on vista with sp2 i only get 18 hrs before i start having random issues
<NinjaPlimsolls> |eagles0513875|, we're quite power concious, so my machine is on in the morning and off before bed
<|eagles0513875|> i hear u
<|eagles0513875|> karmic i must say i love it :)
<NinjaPlimsolls> for some reason, I cant sleep this machine because the fans go apeshit 100% speed
<NinjaPlimsolls> and it gets NOISIER not QUIETER in sleep mode
<dihae> valgaav: you know, I used opensuse 11.2 a week ago, and apart from the hardware acceleration, It did manage to setup a proper dualhead setup using the radeonhd driver, without the need to manually edit xorg.conf
<|eagles0513875|> NinjaPlimsolls: stock fan
<NinjaPlimsolls> |eagles0513875|, yup stock fan, Gigabyte MA770 DS3
<NinjaPlimsolls> |eagles0513875|, Athlon 5600+ X2
<dihae> (except from the panel though, which was chown only on the largest screen)
<dihae> I haven't been able to do the same thing in kubuntu for a year now
<|eagles0513875|> NinjaPlimsolls: most likey a faulty bearing
<dihae> cloning works fine, but dual head setups are clearly not possible in kubuntu without digging through xorg
<NinjaPlimsolls> |eagles0513875|, no dude, the fans actually speed up in sleep mode
<phako> dihae, the qmake plugin doesn't work too well :-\
<NinjaPlimsolls> |eagles0513875|, you know when a machine does a power cycle when you first turn it on? the fans blast out then slow down... it goes into that mode during slee
<NinjaPlimsolls> sleep*
<dihae> 'not too well' as in 'does not work at all' ? :p
<phako> yes *g*
<dihae> hmm, too bad
<dihae> however, qt creator is nice
<|eagles0513875|> NinjaPlimsolls: ya but thats strange though yyou would think it would be quieter
<NinjaPlimsolls> |eagles0513875|, yeah I think its something to do with power settings in the BIOS
<|eagles0513875|> NinjaPlimsolls: was about to say check the ios
<NinjaPlimsolls> |eagles0513875|, may do a BIOS update, im on stock bios
<|eagles0513875|> that could help as well
<|eagles0513875|> anyone on kk64bit run todays updates. did they break anything
<NinjaPlimsolls> |eagles0513875|, ill try todays updates in a sec
<Dr_Willis> I just update/upgraded 2 64bit machines. havent rebooted yet.
<|eagles0513875|> NinjaPlimsolls: u on kk64bit
<NinjaPlimsolls> |eagles0513875|, indeedy
<|eagles0513875|> let me know how the reboot goes
<ziroday> |eagles0513875|: you'd have better luck checking the ISO tester or launchpad for new bugs, then asking an IRC room
<edgy> Hi, how can I use rsync to update my iso? I tried rsync -zhhP http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/dvd/current/karmic-dvd-i386.iso .
<edgy> ssh: Could not resolve hostname http: Name or service not known
<dihae> |eagles0513875|: 32bit here, but the update broke compositing (radeon driver, kde)
<|eagles0513875|> lol ziroday
<|eagles0513875|> dihae: im all nvidia
<|eagles0513875|> and or vm's but vms are besides the point
<dihae> |eagles0513875|: apart from the compositing thing, no problems here
<ziroday> edgy: you'd want to use the zsync link instead of doing that. Lemme pull up a help page
<dihae> but, as said, 32bit
<ziroday> edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RsyncCdImage
<ActionParsnip> edgy: rsync -zhhP rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<|eagles0513875|> compositing seems to be a big issue for people
<|eagles0513875|> i havent had issues
<edgy> ziroday: I already tried zsync but I think it doesn't support large files in 32-bit systems
<Pici> edgy: Please see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-October/000625.html
<edgy> ActionParsnip: isn't this exactly my command?
<ActionParsnip> edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RsyncCdImage
<ActionParsnip> edgy: looks like it
<ActionParsnip> edgy: it will sync the server's daily Karmic desktop image (for i386) to your local system with an older desktop image already stored on your hard drive
<Ian_Corne> edgy: it is isn't
<jpds> Pici: That's releases, not cdimage.
<Ian_Corne> he added rsync://
<jpds> edgy: Use: rsync
<jpds> edgy: rsync:// *
<Ian_Corne> instad of http//
<|eagles0513875|> !info rsync | edgy
<Pici> jpds: is it unchanged for cdimage?
<jpds> Pici: Yes.
<ubottu> edgy: rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.6-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 341 kB, installed size 704 kB
<chu_> Hey guys, I'm on Karmic, about to set my fstab to point to my old /home, but I'm a bit confused, and you guys always know what to do, so... There's a funky number following the uuid for most partitions (all except /proc), how do I find this number, or is uuid=/dev/sda6 enough? (/dev/sda6 being my /home)
<Dr_Willis> sda6 is NOT a uuid. :)
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ActionParsnip> Ian_Corne: I'm just geting the commands frolm the official docs
<jpds> Pici: Although there is an rsync.cdimage.ubuntu.com, interesting.
<Ian_Corne> yes, i didn't say you were wrong :p
<Dr_Willis> uuid=Funky#  the funky # is your filesystems UUID :)
<ActionParsnip> cool
<chu_> cheers Dr_Willis
<phako> dihae, I got the information that the plugin is unmaintained
<dihae> phako: only the qmake plugin, or others as well?
<phako> don't know about the others, just asked about the qmake
<chu_> Dr_Willis, is there anything I can do at this point to help later with permissions?
<phako> there's #kdevelop on freenode :)
<chu_> I heard they may be a problem afterwards.
<edgy> ActionParsnip, Pici, Ian_Corne, jpds: thanks all rsync is working now, for zsync I see this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsync/+bug/412413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412413 in zsync "zsync cannot download DVD image" [Undecided,New]
<natewiebe13> anyone have an idea of how to change the resolution for xsplash/gdm?
<ActionParsnip> natewiebe13: if you have resolutions in your xorg.conf, the leftmost one will be used as the resolution
<natewiebe13> i havent edited xorg.conf since feisty
<natewiebe13> is there a graphical tool to do that now?
<ActionParsnip> natewiebe13what video card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> natewiebe13: lspci | grep VGA     will tell you
<natewiebe13> on that computer.. it is an nvidia geforce 8800gt
<ActionParsnip> natewiebe13: perfect, run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> natewiebe13: you can then setup the screen and then click "Write to X config file"
<natewiebe13> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<chu_> I just copied the line from my Jaunty fstab, let's hope this works.
<chu_> Hopefully I will be back shortly.
<ActionParsnip> natewiebe13: ten your xorg.conf isnt so healthy
<edgy> dihae: yes today I found kde is very slow so I swiched to gnome. is this a known bug now with regards to fglrx drivers?
<natewiebe13> ActionParship: fresh karmic install
<ActionParsnip> natewiebe13: can you provide the final line in the output of: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dihae> edgy: I don't know, I never use the fglrx drivers
<ActionParsnip> natewiebe13: it will be a URL
<edgy> dihae: so what's the problem you are facing?
<natewiebe13> ActionParsnip: my xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/288571/
<dihae> well, using the radeon (or radeonhd) driver, X just crashes when I enable compositing
<ActionParsnip> natewiebe13: you have no monitor section
<ActionParsnip> natewiebe13: and your screen section isnt incorporating the video card at all
<natewiebe13> ActionParsnip: i thought they ditched most of it for karmic
<natewiebe13> i havent touched or looked at it until just now.. but thats the whole xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> natewiebe13: most but it can still be used, nvidia-settings doesnt like the look of it so you can never configure your settings with the tool
<natewiebe13> ActionParsnip: what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> natewiebe13: try: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old; sudo nvidia-xconfig    then restart X
<ActionParsnip> natewiebe13: if its bad we can rename back
<natewiebe13> k
<natewiebe13> ActionParsnip: worked.
<natewiebe13> thanks much
<ActionParsnip> natewiebe13: awesome
<ActionParsnip> you can now setup your card properly
<natewiebe13> yup
<natewiebe13> i already did that
<natewiebe13> have a good day
<ActionParsnip> natewiebe13: if you run it with gksudo and write to xorg.conf it will use that resolution
<ActionParsnip> cool
<ActionParsnip> gotta love nvidia :D
<jaysonsantos> Hey guys, I'm in jaunty and trying to upgrade to karmic with do-release-upgrade -d and it returns to me 'No new release found'
<cwillu_at_work> jaysonsantos, it's a feature
<cwillu_at_work> protecting you from yourself :)
<ActionParsnip> jaysonsantos: sudo apt-get install update-manager; sudo update-manager -d     if you really want it
<ActionParsnip> jaysonsantos: it is still beta so may break your system
<cwillu_at_work> ActionParsnip, on the other hand, is a bug that we hope to fix
<ActionParsnip> cwillu_at_work: indeedy
 * cwillu_at_work hopes that little jab wasn't misunderstood :p
<ActionParsnip> cwillu_at_work: sounds like I am a bug :D
<cwillu_at_work> jaysonsantos, if your machine breaks, ubuntu-bug ActionParsnip will allow you to file a bug, automatically including the appropriate irc logs
<jaysonsantos> ActionParsnip I did sudo update-manager -d and I can't upgrade too
<joaopinto> do-release-upgrade -d shoukd work, what version are you using right now ?
<joaopinto> oh, jaunty
<joaopinto> odd
<ActionParsnip> jaysonsantos: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
<kblin> hi folks
<kliengeist> hi, im trying to install alternate beta 9.10 from an partitioned usb storage device. i can boot the device and start the installer, but i can't access the usb storage device. theres just my main harddrive under /dev/sda . any suggestions how i can gain access to usb?
<ActionParsnip> jaysonsantos: then run: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<jaysonsantos> ActionParsnip It is already normal
<jaysonsantos> ActionParsnip I'm behind a proxy, however in the last version I did upgrade normally
<joaopinto> jaysonsantos, there is a known issue with update manager behing a proxy
<joaopinto> behind
<joaopinto> I don't have the bug nr :\
<jaysonsantos> joaopinto ActionParsnip can I use tsocks ?
<ActionParsnip> jaysonsantos: ive never used a proxy so am unsure
<joaopinto> jaysonsantos, should work around the bug yes
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: is editing the sources file a bad call?
<joaopinto> assuming it's a SOCKS proxy
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, change it how ?
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: to point to karmic rather than jaunty, ive seen folks do it but i dont know if its safe so i dont advise it
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, that is not the problem, and it's not safe
<jaysonsantos> ActionParsnip joaopinto the strange is: With update-manager I can install all updates behind a proxy, can't I debug it ?
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: ok cool, thanks for the info
<joaopinto> there is a bug with update-manager fetching the release info, at least I have seen someone reporting on my loco ML
<joaopinto> let me check the archive
<kblin> looks like karmic fails to realize my bluetooth device is a bluetooth device
<vaibhav> my update manager is not working, saying 407 proxy authentication , everything else works fine, how do I set proxy for update manager
<jaysonsantos> joaopinto ActionParsnip Found it. With wireshark I saw neither programs use authentication
<joaopinto> jaysonsantos, found it, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager-core/+bug/396187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396187 in update-manager-core "url_downloadable does not respect proxy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<joaopinto> there is a patch on the bug report
<FlipStonE> hello, i have a problem with my audio in kubuntu karmic koala... for example, limewire plays music, vlc and mplayer don't, even no system sounds... anyone has a tip or solution?
<joaopinto> jaysonsantos, give a try to the patch and add the results to the bug report please
<vaibhav> I already have karmic , but update manager doesnot work
<ActionParsnip> vaibhav: is there any error in the output of: sudo apt-get update
<jaysonsantos> joaopinto I applied that patch to test it
<vaibhav> ActionParsnip: no it works fine , only gpgkey error
<ActionParsnip> vaibhav: maybe that is holding it back
<gnomefreak> vaibhav: use a different mirror
<vaibhav> ok
<gnomefreak> that should fix it
<ActionParsnip> vaibhav: i'd suggest you get the key imported to smoot the update
<vaibhav> i can install individual packages
<ActionParsnip> vaibhav: if you give the output I can get you the command
<vaibhav> W:Failed to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/karmic/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  407  Proxy Authentication Required
<vaibhav> and few more lines
<yoritomo> hello everybody
<vaibhav> installing from synaptic works fine
<vigo> Is todays update the one that breaks NM or causes an error?
<ActionParsnip> vaibhav: do you use a proxy?
<yoritomo> how to upgrade to the beta of karmic koala ? i am on jaunty
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: sudo update-manager -d
<FlipStonE> hello, i have a problem with my audio in kubuntu karmic koala... for example, limewire plays music, vlc and mplayer don't, even no system sounds... anyone has a tip or solution?
<vaibhav> yes
<ActionParsnip> vaibhav: you may need to add your proxy credentials to apt-get
<yoritomo> thanks ActionParsnip
<vaibhav> I have done that
<vaibhav> sudo apt-get update works fine
<Joeboy> Any ideas how to stop network manager automatically logging on to the wrong network?
<ActionParsnip> vaibhav: so you only get the error with the virtualbox file?
<vaibhav> no there is 20 more lines, main ubuntu channel,
<vaibhav> opera  etc.,
<ActionParsnip> vaibhav: all the same (proxy authentication)?
<vaibhav> yes
<ActionParsnip> vaibhav: i'd check this out: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<vigo> Joeboy: Hardline or wireless?
<Joeboy> vigo: wireless
<vaibhav> now I have done that
<vigo> Joeboy: I have not had that much experience in Wireless, but I will look around, I would guess it is a confg or something that is incorrect.
<vaibhav> there is also another error sometimes with a warning like, unknown error has occured
<Joeboy> vigo: I *might* have found it...
<jbwiv> hi guys. I upgraded to Koala yesterday through apt, but because I'm using Software Raid + LVM, the reboot didn't go so well. Now I'm re-installing from CD, which is fine because I had my system paritioned well. However, I have a problem. My /home partition was/is encrypted, so when configuring partitions manually Ubuntu can't see a filesystem on it. If I try to configure an encrypted partition on it, it asks me for a new passphra
<vaibhav> there is also another error , here is a trace http://pastebin.com/m213da2ce
<jbwiv> partition. So, how can I re-mount this encrypted parition during install?
<vigo> Joeboy: Please share if you found the *fix* , I am still looking,,
<Joeboy> vigo: I found the connection it was using under ~/.gconf/system/networking/connections and deleted the directory
<vaibhav> @ActionParsnip : however sudo apt-get upgrade is doing the job
<vigo> Joeboy: Ahh, that does sound or appear as it could have been the issue.
<ActionParsnip> vaibhav: then i'm not sure, your proxy is dot something weird
<imachine> hey
<jbwiv> anyone? how can I mount an ecrypted partition and not overwrite the data during re-install?
<imachine> how can I make my ~ bigger?
<imachine> I have this file mounted
<sheldon> hi, anyone has a non correct localization in firefox on karmic??? (my system is in itailan but i have firefox in english)
<imachine> because it's now cryupted I think?
<kblin> jbwiv: I have tried to do so and failed.
<vigo> Joeboy: here is a Launchpad writeup: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/435618 But I think that is what you just did to resolve it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435618 in network-manager "[karmic] n-m overwrites /etc/resolv.conf even when NICs are configured in /etc/network/interfaces" [Undecided,New]
<jbwiv> kblin: wow...ouch
<kblin> jbwiv: backups ftw
<kblin> jbwiv: in any case, there's some blog posts describing how to do this
<jbwiv> yes...well, most of it is backed up. Some is not. I guess I'll try to boot up in Live CD and at least mount it and get the other files. Sucks that this isn't easier
<kblin> jbwiv: you might try yourself, but proceed with caution :)
<jbwiv> kblin: k, thx
<kblin> too few people do this, I guess
<ActionParsnip> vigo: surely if interfaces is used then network manager can be uninstalled or at least diabled with bum
<jbwiv> kblin: sad...encrypted partitions are a nice feature
<mzz> my ~ is ecryptfs-encrypted, and getting at the ~ from jaunty while booted into karmic was surprisingly hard. Eventually I just punted, rebooted into jaunty and copied the data off the encrypted partition
<vigo> ActionParsnip: That is what I was reading up on further....
<mzz> simply chrooting into jaunty and mounting there failed because the user ids matched, so the scripts assumed things were already decrypted
<mzz> I think the easiest approach would've been to create a temporary secondary user, so I could chroot into jaunty without having my regular user's ~ mounted
<kblin> mzz: lucky if you could do that. my system is on an encrypted LVM. during the install, at some point I seem to have loaded it as encrypted lvm but seem to have accidently generated a new content
<mzz> eeeeeep
<mzz> lvm here too, but the only encrypted things are swap and ~
<kblin> probably makes sense
<kblin> but back when I set up my system just encrypting everything seemed easier...
<mzz> shrug, they both have their pros and cons
<kblin> e.g. I'd like to keep /etc encrypted as well
<mzz> advantage is I can keep stuff decrypted, disadvantage is that I should pay attention to what ends up stored decrypted
<mzz> also, I think the encrypted swap broke hibernate (well, resume)
<mzz> haven't tried to debug that one yet.
<kblin> hm, that works for me
<mzz> it may be something unrelated, I haven't figured out how to debug it yet.
<kblin> but I agree, on a new system with a bigger hdd, I'd not encrypt a big /data partition
<mzz> ecryptfs also makes sense for a multiuser setup (which this actually isn't, but still)
<jbwiv> I wonder if just getting the upgraded installation to boot would be faster. Anyone tried to upgrade a system via apt with software raid+lvm and gotten "Error 15: File not found" on reboot from grub? kblin, have you seen this?
<mzz> which grub? that sounds like 1?
<kblin> jbwiv: apart from the vbox kernel module which seems to have borked, I haven't seen any update-related issues yet
<dooglus> about 50% of the time, when I log in, no window manager is running, and so I can't move or resize any windows.  any known fix for this?
<kblin> only bluetooth is broken
<mzz> jbwiv: do you still have a working grub prompt? Can you manually boot from there?
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: try: compiz --replace
<mzz> dooglus: check ~/.xsession-errors for anything wm-related
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: what I've been doing is running 'compiz-manager' in a terminal, and that seems to work
<jbwiv> mzz: which grub? The one that comes with Koala
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: then add it to your startup items list
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: but the CPU is at 100% on one core, and compiz-manager complains that Xgl isn't found, or some such
<mzz> jbwiv: "Error 15: file not found" sounds like a grub 1 message, and I would expect the upgrade to install grub 2 (although I didn't actually upgrade so I could be wrong)
<jbwiv> mzz: I have a working grub prompt, but when I try to boot the default grub config  I get that message
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: have you installed and configured video drivers?
<dooglus> mzz: it's OK this time - I keep re-logging in until it was fine.  so the previous xsession-errors has gone?
<mzz> jbwiv: ok, can you manually boot from that grub prompt, and compare what you had to do to do that to what's in menu.lst?
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: you can drag windows from anywhere if you hold alt down too ;)
<kblin> mzz: no, the dist-upgrade doesn't touch grub
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: no, it seems the installs did that automatically for me
<mzz> dooglus: I forgot if there's a .old for that one
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: I can't - not without compiz-manager it seems
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: what is the output of: lspci | grep VGA
<kblin> mzz: it also doesn't change ext3 partitions into ext4 partitions :)
<mzz> kblin: ah, I stand corrected
<jbwiv> mzz: I'm sure I can...but I'm trying to comprehend how to
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<jbwiv> my /boot was an ext2 and wasn't encrypted
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: if you hols alt you can drag a window from any pixel you choose
<jbwiv> my / was LVM
<mzz> jbwiv: I'd start with "geometry (hd0)", does it see the right partitions?
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: I changed it to be the windows key, not alt - and I think it still needs a window manager to work
<jbwiv> both lived on a software raid mirrored drive though...and I'm afraid that error message comes from not having software raid going properly
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: I'd ask in #compiz they willbe much more helpful :)
<dooglus> ok, thanks
<jbwiv> mzz: let me check...having to KVM back and forth. One sec
<dooglus> I was thinking it might be to do with the new ubuntu fast boot stuff
<dooglus> 'cos it's not repeatable - only happens half the time
<jbwiv> mzz: it shows the ext2 boot parition fine, but the LVM parition (on which root lives) shows up as unknown partitino
<dooglus> mzz: there is a .old version, so I can compare a good and a bad run
<mzz> jbwiv: that's normal
<jbwiv> "Filesystem type unknown"
<dooglus> the first difference is that the old (bad) log says:
<dooglus> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<jbwiv> so, yeah, it see both
<dooglus> and: /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<mzz> jbwiv: then it's something like "root (hd0,0)" (assuming that's your /boot partition), "kernel /vmlinuz<tab>", "initrd /initrd<tab>", "boot"
<mzz> jbwiv: might need a root= in there somewhere too
<mzz> jbwiv: sorry, haven't done this in a while
<jbwiv> mzz: ok, one sec
<NoelJB> vigo, those two reports don't seem the same to me.  One is about managing unmanaged devices, the other (Joeboy's) is about it connecting to a network that NM has previously been told to use.  He ought to have been able to go into Edit Connections and remove that network from the list of approved WIFI networks.
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4   may help
<jbwiv> mzz: wow...I can't believe that worked. You are freaking awesome
<mzz> jbwiv: now you'll want to compare what you just did to what's in menu.lst :)
<vigo> NoelJB: I noticed that also, still looking for the rest of it.
<jbwiv> mzz: I've had this problem before on upgrades with ubuntu+lvm+softwareraid and couldn't get it just right. I really need to read up on grub commands.
<jbwiv> mzz: cool...Ibrb
<jbwiv> mzz: ah, it's giving up on not finding /root. so I think you're right about needing the root= in there. any idea what that should look like? and is that on the kernel line?
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: thanks
<mzz> jbwiv: err, sec
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: remember yesterday people were advising me to run the 64 bit ubuntu so I can access all 4GB of RAM?
<dooglus> well, I tried that - I couldn't get the wireless driver to work using ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: gah :(
<dooglus> so I had to reinstall the old 32bit version
<dooglus> also none of the controls on youtube videos (like pause, volume, etc) worked
<kblin> jbwiv: what's your root device?
<dooglus> at least this time I thought to install the 32bit version dual-boot
<mzz> jbwiv: something like "kernel /vmlinuz<tab> root=/dev/mapper/main-root ro"
<dooglus> so I can go between the two, rather than starting from scratch each time
<mzz> jbwiv: (my root partition is on the lv root on the vg main)
<mzz> jbwiv: and you do need the initramfs to work for it to get this far
<jbwiv> mzz: ok, copying what was already in the default grub config (root=/dev/mapper/MAIN_VG-ROOT_LV). stand by
<jbwiv> getting farther now...brb
<mzz> yeah, that's a plausible root=
<milaz> Hi all, I need some help to continue testing Karmic Beta.
<milaz> Yesterday I was doing an upgrade, and gdm crashed
<milaz> Now I have semi-upgraded system which only shows desktop background
<milaz> I cannot finish the upgrade because there is no login prompt in any tty
<jbwiv> mzz: so I get through entering my pass phrases for my encrypted partitions...everything looks great, and then it starts up kjournald, and just stops there
<jbwiv> doesn't continue booting after that.
<mzz> that doesn't ring a bell, sorry
<jbwiv> it's not frozen...I see messages if for example I plugin or unplug a usb key
<milaz> Does anybody know how to put login prompts to ttys?
<jbwiv> mzz: oh well, you've gotten me this far. thank you ;)
<milaz> There's just boot messages there
<jbwiv> milaz: you haven't gotten far enough in the boot process (sounds like my problem)
<jbwiv> so login isn't running
<milaz> jbwiv: Oh, maybe it's that. I think there's gdm login happens, since I see desktop background of gnome
<milaz> In previous systems, tty logins appeared long before gdm login. Did it change now?
<milaz> jbwiv: how do you see that it starts kjournald?
<zer0x> Hi all, can anyone tell me an easy way of disabling pulse audio on 9.10?
<milaz> Can it be the problem that I did an upgrade on live USB disk, thus initramfs wasn't generated?
<jbwiv> milaz: I'd be surprised if that chnaged. How do I see that it starts kjournald? I see that on the console
<milaz> Because there was two kernel updates
<milaz> jbwiv: oh, maybe the eighth console, I'd check it
<MTecknology> ok.. so I have my system booting pretty fast after the kernel loading, but the kernel loading takes a long long time... how hard would it be to trim this part?
<jbwiv> nothing on the 8th for me...just black. system just stops booting, even though it's alive
<milaz> maybe there's some kernel params to run busybox?
<jbwiv> milaz: perhaps...I'll look thanks
<vigo> MTecknology: What else or what other things are load or start at system boot?
<MTecknology> vigo: how can I list them?
<vigo> MTecknology: See system>Control Center?
<MTecknology> vigo: I don't have gnome
<MTecknology> how do I do it w/ cli?
<vigo> MTecknology: There are a few ways, that is a Gnome ,,oh ok,,,
<milaz> jbwiv: if you find any, tell me, I'm looking for them too :)
<jbwiv> milaz: sure thing ;)
<Amaranth> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<vigo> MTecknology: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1077971.html
<Amaranth> hmm, multiverse...
<Gekz> Hi.
<Amaranth> They must not care about patent issues so pull in codecs for lubuntu
<Gekz> Why is the au mirror so far behind the us one?
<joaopinto> MTecknology, build a custom kernel ?
<Gekz> there's no even a mono-complete package on the au mirror
<Gekz> -.-
<Gekz> not*
<MTecknology> joaopinto: I'm considering it..
<Amaranth> Gekz: It happens sometimes
<MTecknology> vigo: I can show you what sysv-rc-conf shows
<Gekz> and
<joaopinto> MTecknology, disabling services is not related to kernel load time :P
<Gekz> the kernel backports package
<Gekz> still isnt updated
<Gekz> so I cant get wireless working with -12 of the kernel
<Gekz> lol
<MTecknology> joaopinto: nope, but he was asking about it
<MTecknology> vigo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/288628/
<Tarthen> Does Anjuta work for anyone?
<MTecknology> vigo: I was hoping I could just find a way to see what's making it take a long time and give the kernel line something like --no-flopy
<MTecknology> joaopinto: ^
<kblin> Gekz: use a different mirror then?
<Gekz> kblin: they're all incredibly slow for me
<Gekz> :<
<Gekz> 30KB/s slow
<vigo> MTecknology: Ok, that looks neat, I was asking about that so I could see what hardware stuff was loading, we are on the same line of thought there,
<MTecknology> I tried to disable everything I don't actually need
<MTecknology> need/want
<chu_> This has been a pretty smooth update, I'm now wondering how do I go about removing the old Jaunty partition?
<chu_> Perhaps giving the space either to / or /home
<thiebaude> chu_, can you use gparted?
<sergiumihai> anyideas how to change refresh rate in ubuntu 9.10?
<chu_> I have a 9.10 beta live disc (which runs perfect on my laptop) available.
<thiebaude> sergiumihai, which graphics card?
<sergiumihai> thiebaude: ATI radeon 2100 integreted in motherboard
<thiebaude> ahh,ok
<chu_> Anyway, I just updated to hardware drivers (not that I needed to) for my graphics card, let's hope all works well, I'll be back after a reboot.
<thiebaude> sergiumihai, system-preferences-display?
<MTecknology> vigo: I was just looking, "Waiting for resume device" takes a long time and right after it loads apparmor profiles there's a long wait too
<sergiumihai> thiebaude there is only 60Hz Refresh rate, if only there were a higher value
<thiebaude> sergiumihai, i see what you mean
<vigo> MTecknology: Have you removed the lines of code that you never will need/want, like recompile the source , intense editing,
<zer0x> Is there a way to permenantly disable (but not remove if possible) pulseaudio on 9.10?
<MTecknology> vigo: removed what line?
<thiebaude> sergiumihai, how did you install the video drivers?
<zer0x> sergiumihai: If you need a custom resolution/refresh rate, I'd generate an xorg.conf with X -configure, then generate modelines using 'gtf' and insert them into the x.org conf
<gnomefreak> !pulseaudio > zer0x
<ubottu> zer0x, please see my private message
<vigo> MTecknology: That is where I hesitate, is tricky stuff, in plain words, remove the lines of code from the kernel that are not needed.
<Tito_Floren> juego de boxeo online http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<MTecknology> vigo: the kernel is compiled.. are you telling me to download the source and compile the kernel myself?
<sergiumihai> zer0x, X -reconfigure says Server is already active for display 0, maybe is needed to shutdown X?)
<Gekz> Pulseaudio makes my pidgin do a weird sound after the beep sound
<Gekz> >_>
<Gekz> it works fine with plain alsa
<sergiumihai> before running this command
<Gekz> and this is why I hate pulse
<Gekz> minimal gain
<vigo> MTecknology: That is the simple answer, yes. That may not be THE answer. but it is an idea.
<gnomefreak> there is a bug already on strange noises (cant recall bug number) but it is not consistent to PA IIRC
<MTecknology> vigo: I was trying to not have to muck around the kernel source - been there, done that, not fun
<Gekz> and
<Gekz> I get EC bugs
<Pici> PA works great on my computers. /me shrugs
<Gekz> which end with sound completely not working
<Gekz> haha
<Gekz> god
<MTecknology> vigo: I was hoping for an option to just not do certain things
<Gekz> <3 beta
<zer0x> sergiumihai: yes, I would  'Ctrl-Alt-F1' to get to a console, then 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' to stop the X server, you should be able to run the X -configure then, it will place the file in local folder as 'xorg.conf.new'
<gnomefreak> Pici: mine too. it may be related to the sound card
<Gekz> .31 is another .25 for me
<gnomefreak> Gekz: try to keep your thoughts on one line
<sergiumihai> zer0x, thx
<Gekz> my thoughts are semirandom
<Gekz> low-entropy.
 * gnomefreak wonders why you are not using jockey for video drivers as it does most everything for you
<gnomefreak> Gekz: ok than how about this: keep your thoughts on one or 2 lines
<Gekz> hehe ok
<gnomefreak> thank you
<vigo> MTecknology: Agreed, that is why I was so hesitant in my response. Simple solution, set your alarm clock back 5 minutes. then it will seem right as rain.
<Gekz> the Linux kernel is starting to get seriously bloated and unstable >_>
<gnomefreak> starting to?
<Gekz> well
<Gekz> since the beginning of 2.6
<jhunold> My upgrade from 9.04 fails with "E: Couldn't configure pre-depend openoffice.org-core for openoffice.org-filter-binfilter, probably a dependency cycle." It is safe to remove and then reinstall OO after the upgrade ?
<zer0x> gnomefreak: I have had a look at Pulse on the wiki, I don't appear to have an /etc/asound.conf or any options in /system/preferences/sound..
<gnomefreak> been like that in jaunty cant remember if before
<MTecknology> vigo: hu?
<zer0x> I really hope I am being stupid!
<tgpraveen> Gekz: some do call it bloated including *cough* linus but it definetely aint unstable
<vigo> MTecknology: That was an attempt at humor, faster boot, wake up five minutes earlier.
<thiebaude> its not unstable for me
<Gekz> tgpraveen: lots of the modules aren't up to scratch
<Gekz> and the amount of issues I've had with their ACPI EC implementation is insane
<MTecknology> vigo: that could help the first time - but what about the rest of the day - this is a laptop I take to classes w/ a crappy battery
<Gekz> my IRQs on my nforce board overlap something fierce so my music always skips
<gnomefreak> zer0x: IIRC they changed name/location but that i would have to ask sound guys about. i am waiting for one of them to get back to me but i have been waiting for ~5 hours now
<MTecknology> time to run away
<zer0x> gnomefreak: ah, np, I'll get find and grep on the case later today!
<gnomefreak> ok cool. im gone for a while updating a few scripts
<zer0x> cheers for the headsup!
<JoshuaL> there was a command who shows you a few options like isntalling LAMP, but i cant remember what command it was
<Pici> JoshuaL: tasksel
<JoshuaL> Pici, thanks!
<brynjarh> how do I try out gnome shell in ubuntu 9.10 beta? I've already installed it (sudo apt-get install gnome-shell).
<Elone>  question how do i resize fat32 boot image ?
<danlii> I need some help; I upgraded my router to 9.10, and now hardly any services will start automatically, bind9 won't start at all and the network traffic is super slow, 28 kB/sec on a 10 Mbit line... I see nothing wrong in the syslog or dmesg. What could have gone wrong? Oh, also, it didn't insert kernel 2.6.31 into the grub menu, I had to do that myself too.
<mac_v> brynjarh: $cd /usr/bin  and $./gnome-shell --replace
<ubuntu_> has anyone successfully installed 9.10 on a hard drive with grub working ?
<mac_v> ubuntu_: almost everyone ;)
<ubuntu_> i keep getting this "missing operating system error"
<thiebaude> ubuntu_, how did you install 9.10?
<ubuntu_> downloaded desktop cd , burnt it and installed there from
<Dawgmatix> wanted to report that karmic doesnt seem to work on my tyan 2915 motherboard, I think this has an nvidia nforce motherboard
<chu_> Hey guys, I think my update manager is broken, is anyone elses?
<chu_> Wondering what the command to update from cli is?
<Dawgmatix> chu - "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<chu_> cheers Dawgmarix
<chu_> Yeah sick that works.
<mzz> huh, iirc jaunty had a gpg agent running by default, which karmic doesn't seem to be doing?
 * mzz wonders if he forgot to copy some configuration file
<danlii> Anyone has a solution for extremely slow internet connection under karmic?
<Myxb> upgraded to karmic. apparently there is a problem with nvidia driver... and i cannot get to console; the screen becomes garbled so i do not see what it type. the rep version does not help either.
<Dawgmatix> danlii - are you using wireless ?
<danlii> Dawgmatix: No.
<Dawgmatix> then I dont know :)
<pucko-> Anyone know how to change the language in kubuntu beta? Everything from konsole-messages to menus in kde and so on? For some reason it all reverted to english when I upgraded
<chu_> Guys, I'd just like to thank you all heaps, I have now successfully done a clean upgrade to Karmic, I have most things set-up (for some reason I can't get gnome-do to install?), but yeah, the base works, and that's what really matters, cheers guys.
<chu_> Night all.
<Ian_Corne> weird, i just installed it without problem chu
<Dawgmatix> anyone managed to install karmic on an nforce mobo ?
<eagles0513875> which nforce chipset
<Dawgmatix> nforce pro 3600
<eagles0513875> my nforece chipset is 750i havent had problems with kubuntu at least on nforce chipsets in the past
<eagles0513875> even my current one
<Dawgmatix> ah mine is slightly older ...
<peol> Does anyone know if there exists a webkit-driven desktop widget daemon for gnome? Would be awesome to be able to create that stuff using html+css+javascript
<eagles0513875> Dawgmatix: usually the older stuff has better support
<tgpraveen> !info telepathy-butterfly
<ubottu> telepathy-butterfly (source: telepathy-butterfly): MSN connection manager for telepathy. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 21 kB, installed size 228 kB
 * Dr_Willis finds the various 'widgits' out for operating systems.. to be rather annoying.
<Dr_Willis> I  must be old skool. I liked the way windowmaker did it with its 'warf'  applets.
<peol> webkit-based could be nice though, easily styled and themed using CSS which would allow the user to customize everything to their exact needs, instead of the graphical parts
<Dr_Willis> I belove that was tried with WindowsME......
<Dr_Willis> :)
<FFEMTcJ> Does anyone know the repo for firefox to get FF3.7?
<Dr_Willis> and theres proberly ways to embed web pages/browsers into the destkop in frameless windows/borderless
<disismt> Hi all. I upgraded to 9.10. I have disabled nautilus from putting icons on Desktop. Now, I observed that cursor would turn into a 'loading' icon, whenever it was put on Desktop area. And CPU usage was around 60%. I then did 'pkill -f nautilus', and both the loading cursor and high cpu usage disappeared. Maybe this is a bug?
<Elone>  question ~ how do i resize fat12 boot image(boot.gz) ?
<Dr_Willis> Elone:  clarify that a little bit....
<Dr_Willis> Thats a floppy disk image?
<asylus> Hello where can I find microphone boost?
<Elone> Dr_Willis, trying to add so file to the boot image be the image is full ; ;
<Dr_Willis> You can access a filesystem 'in' a file. by mounting it via the loop feature of mount
<Elone> Dr_Willis, yes sir
<peol> asylus: Install gnome-alsamixer, go into Applications->Sound and Video
<disismt> ok no one's interested then ? Ok, gotta go ...
<Dr_Willis> but  a boot image MIGHT have some very strict size requirements
<asylus> peol: ok thx m8
<Elone> Dr_Willis, think i can make it to 2.88MB?
<naxa> hi
<Dr_Willis> Elone:  you may want to make a 2.88 image file and mount both and copy the stuff over to the 2.88mb image file
<naxa> i was updating to karmic beta when power cut off. how can i continue the update? it was configuring libc6, fortunately i was able to repair that with sudo aptitude -f install. how to go on?
<Elone> Dr_Willis, how do i do that?
<meuserj> ok.. in Karmic it seems that there is the ability to create a background slideshow, because it ships with one set up...  I'd like to create my own though, and I can't figure out how.
<meuserj> Yelp and Google don't seem to be of any help either.
<Dr_Willis> Elone:  use  the proper 'dd' command to make a 2.88mb file, format it with  the proper mkfs command. mount it..
<naxa> um... will sudo apt-get dist-upgrade update to karmic just now?
<Dr_Willis> Elone:  you may need the 'mtools' package to format the fake floppy
 * Dr_Willis notices he hasent had a machione with a floppy disk in... years
<naxa> fdd is cool
<Dr_Willis> I got a LS120 'floppy' that can go on an IDE port. :)
<Dr_Willis> somewhere.. in my pile of parts
<meuserj> err. I guess it's been there for a while.. and didn't notice until now.
<naxa> my real problem is that i can't really get that "big" floppy drive
<Dr_Willis> meuserj:  looke like theres a sub dir with the images and a xml file - i looked at them the tother day
<naxa> there are solutions for the small one even on usb and you can find real drives, too, but not a big one
<Dr_Willis> see /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos    and the  background-1.xml  file
<naxa> um another thing i was always wondering about... is it theoretically possible to use a cd-rom device to read dvd?
<Dr_Willis> that xml file looks like it lists the file, and how long to show it as wallpaper.
<Dr_Willis> naxa:  I do not think it is.
<Dr_Willis> the lazers are the wrong frequency, and focus improperly
<Dr_Willis> and a dvd has like 4x the density of data/pits
<Dr_Willis> Then theres the dual-layer dvd's :)
<naxa> i see... and what if one modify the drive itself
<Rovanion> I'm getting an error when I try to install a plasmoid here: it says that it cannot find FindKDE4nternal.cmake in a specific folder. This is in Kubuntu 9.10
<naxa> yeah, another problem is that dvd-RW DL is not being produced
<Dr_Willis> naxa:  yea.. go for it. :) good luck with modifying a cdrom drive to read dvd..
<meuserj> Dr_Willis: so.. no GUI to setup a slideshow yet I guess..
<naxa> i am just curious :)
<Dr_Willis> meuserj:  not that ive ever seen.
<Dr_Willis> meuserj:  that xml file seems rather straight forwared.
<Rovanion> Can I fix this in some way?
<naxa> Dr_Willis, do you know maybe where apt keeps the files to determine _in which order_ does it need to install the packages (for example when upgraading)? i was always wondered how it is done
<BluesKaj> Rovanion, install cmake
<naxa> sorry for bad english :)
<Rovanion> BluesKaj, It is installed. Ran sudo apt-get install cmake
<Dr_Willis> naxa:  never noticed.. it proberly reads all the dependencies  and is sure they are all satafied.. then the order dosent really matter
<mzz> turns out seahorse-plugins wasn't installed. I wonder if that's intentional (I don't recall installing it explicitly on jaunty)
<Dr_Willis> Theres a lot of kde extras not installed by default
<naxa> Dr_Willis, but it seems to know an optimized way.... for example one of the fist packages was libc6 what it tried to update
<naxa> what not begins with "a" but is very important... it seems there is some optimized "order"
<naxa> also it's not like "trying abc...-1.2.3 - dependencies not met, trying next package" it never does anything like this
<naxa> apt seems to know an exact order somehow
<naxa> now when i'm upgrading to karmic it has 2673 packages in the cache
<naxa> there must definietly be some order
<TheFuzzball> What functionality does Ubuntu colud cluster add?
<Elone> Dr_Willis, how do i make the new image bootable?
<billybigrigger> why does everything show up as plain text?
<billybigrigger> in nautilus
<Pici> Because theres probably a bug.
<billybigrigger> thanks tips :P
<Dr_Willis> Elone:  no idea really.  see whats on the original.
<Dr_Willis> Elone:  this is a boot image for a bootable cdrom i am guessing?
<Dr_Willis> Elone:  or what os is on the boot image?
<Elone> a DOS boot image
<Dr_Willis> if its the dos os.. then i guess ya would use those mtools  same as you would to make a bootable 'real' floppt
<Dr_Willis> !info mtools
<ubottu> mtools (source: mtools): Tools for manipulating MSDOS files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.10-1 (karmic), package size 180 kB, installed size 464 kB
<Elone> mtools don't seems to support images T^T
<zer0x> Does anyone here use the BBC iplayer on x86_64 karmic beta?
<zer0x> or x86 for that matter?
<phako> billybigrigger, after update?
<phako> +right after
<Dr_Willis> Elone:  you could use DOSBOX i guess
<NinjaPlimsolls> todays updates seem to be working ok
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> whats up with the backport-modules for the current kernel , for me x64?
<zer0x> Does anyone use BBC iplayer on karmic at all? :D
<thopiekar> I need the modules to use my bluetooth adapter..
<thopiekar> for listening music with my bt headset
<thopiekar> :P
<Dr_Willis> I  dident notice any problems.
<Dr_Willis> My BT headset cant do that. :(
<Dr_Willis> its old...
<thopiekar> mine is about 6 years old.. but it works great!
<Dr_Willis> It works for the phones.. but i cant ever get audio from a pc to actually play out it.,
<thopiekar> just searching for devices while hearing music causes some breaks in the sound stream..
<Dr_Willis>  the mic works.
<thopiekar> hmm
<Dr_Willis> Wanting to get a blue tooth mouse/headset  some time..  but i got plenty of mice. :)
<Dr_Willis> wife took my good mouse.. may have to tell her.. give it back.. or i get new one. :P
<thopiekar> hehe
<fbn> Hi, is there a Netinstall-CD for Karmic Koala Beta or do I have to download 5 GB DVD image?
<thopiekar> and except of that modules problem.. everything works great at karmic..
<ubox> oooo +1
<thopiekar> whenever a crash appears I report it on launchpad.. And I help others, too, whenever I can :)
<thopiekar> fbn: do you have already jaunty installed?
<thopiekar> then you can simply upgrade it..
<zer0x> fbn: Are you looking at cdimage.ubuntu? try..
<zer0x> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<zer0x> for cd images :D
<thopiekar> zer0x: :)
<zer0x> I have a vague memory of that confusing me a while back, I must have been drunk again :P
<fbn> thopiekar: no, new blank system :)
<thopiekar> ok then just download the images for the site zer0x gave you :)
<thopiekar> you can choose then between a CD or a DVD image..
<thopiekar> but I newer heard about a NetInstall CD..
<fbn> yeah but I don't want to download 5 Gigs ...
<fbn> thought there where netinstall-ISOs about 20 MB which download the packets on demand
<thopiekar> yes that images are very usefull because the most packages atm are getting outdated very fast..
<thopiekar> so a update would be needed for sure..
<zer0x> fbn: I don't rememeber seeing any net-install's for ubuntu, you thinking of debian? the ISO's from the link I gave are ~700MB cd-roms.. must go! Cheers all :D
<thopiekar> btw.. many other distributions are using that method, too
<thopiekar> opensuse for example..
<fbn> ah I see I had another download place with 5GB images ... thanks!
<DasEi> is the safemode still a problem in karmic ? I run it as a vm in vbox, neither can go grub>safemode or sudo init 1 from trml..
<thopiekar> dunno
<thopiekar> do you mean that there should be a problem getting into init 1?
<thopiekar> I didn't catched that..
<DasEi> other vm's behave as their native relatives, yes thopiekar
<thopiekar> k
<thopiekar> I'll try that..
<thopiekar> mom
<DasEi> sudo init 1
<doubletwist> Ok so I ran into a problem last night installing the Karmic beta and I'm not sure if it's just me or a bug/problem
<thopiekar> DasEi: thanks, but I know how to do that :)
<DasEi> sorry :-!
<doubletwist> I've got   /dev/sdaX which has a Windows 7 install.   Then I have /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc  [all sata drives] which I attempted to install on using software RAID1. The install itself went fine and the mdX devices sync'd normally [according to /proc/mdstat]
<thopiekar> ok it doesn't work.. :P
<doubletwist> But on boot, grub fails to boot
<doubletwist> well, grub itself starts and gives me the boot options
<thopiekar> but 6 and 0 should work..
<DasEi> thopiekar: what happened (what a quick machine ?!)
 * DasEi trying 0
<thopiekar> nothing.. I opend my Terminal on KDE and there was simply nothing..
<doubletwist> but then it drops me to an initramfs shell. Initially because it couldn't find the UUID listed. But even when I specified the root= device [/dev/md2, or (md2)] I got the same thing.
<DasEi> .. just sits there, same here
<thopiekar> yes
<doubletwist> the grub.cfg includes the "insmod" entries for raid and mdraid. But it doesn't recognize the raid devices. Although it does if I boot off the CD in recovery mode.
<DasEi> siro turns off..
<thopiekar> but the runlevels for rebooting and shutdown should work! don't wanna check them now :P
<DasEi> recory mode just boots regular
<doubletwist> as a secondary and less important problem, the grub menu doesn't list my windows environment either.
<IndyGunFreak> anyone having issues w/ Pidgin not connecting?
<mbeierl> Urg.  X crash with nvidia and iwl3945 wireless active still happens even in Karmic
<DasEi> thopiekar:   I'm asking because of all that backheld updates that won't do in a loaded(used) Deskop, no way to come to the dpkg-screen ?
<doubletwist> DasEi: well it asks you what drive to boot off of.
<IndyGunFreak> i have a feeling karmic is gonna be a trainwreck.
<doubletwist> or rather, it boots off the CD, then asks which hard drive to use as root.
<thopiekar> what do you mean with dpkg-screen?
<thopiekar> DasEi: ^
<DasEi> thopiekar: the choice you get from the recovery-menu
<doubletwist> I have to say, I'm not terribly fond of grub2 at this stage. the configuration strikes me a significantly more complicated than grub1 was. It took me some time to figure out what half the crap in the grub.cfg was trying to do.
<DasEi> can use dpkg without the libs being loaded
<thopiekar> hmm dunno
<DasEi> doubletwist: I'm running karmic in vm; grub2 is much nicer in doing things itself, though I had (and will have to) read, too
<doubletwist> DasEi: Well, sure, it's much better at automating things and 'figuring out' what's up. But when that fails, it's a lot harder to troubleshoot.
<DasEi> doubletwist: mmh, but as it seems it detects failures better, too.. rembering grub legacy sessions with screwed mbr's.. only time will tell
<DasEi> ... safe xterm... 20 updates held back.. gnarf
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. still having issues with usb flash drives not auto-mounting to the gnome desktop
<DasEi> ok, so it's not the vm, but the inits expect from 0 and 6 don't work yet
<DasEi> also no rescue mode
<DasEi> Dr_Willis: enable polling ?
<thopiekar> The last time I worked on gnome it seemed to work well.. , Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> it works for a while.. then it stops
<thopiekar> around a week ago..
<Dr_Willis> I thought it was related to if i used 'unmount or eject' but i cant 'force' it to break
<Dr_Willis> Just now plugged in another flash drive.. dmesg shows it.. system dosent auto mount it
 * Dr_Willis misses the days of having a mount 'tool' where ya just clicked on  the right thing to mount it.. :) ansd rembering to UNmount it befor ya removed it
<Dr_Willis> Mount Tool in the panel dosent show them either
<DopeGhoti> Dr_Willis: you can still have those days.  There's a drive mounter applet for the GNOME panel
<Dr_Willis> I just tried it. :)
<Dr_Willis> let me log out/in and see what happens
<thopiekar> the awn applet? , Dr_Willis?
<thopiekar> there are some...
<DopeGhoti> I am just annoyed how when I mount an sshfs filesystem (with Places → Connect to Server), it doesn't show up in /mnt, /media, or indeed in $(mount) anywhere at all
<Dr_Willis> NOW they show up.
<scoop21> Hi guys here
<Dr_Willis> hi
<thopiekar> hi scoop21
<wastrel> fyi url parsing in gnome-terminal is buggy
<Dr_Willis> yep. i use weechat in gnome-termional/terminator and it can have issues
<oldude67> god i hate remembering passwords...ugh
<joaopinto> use a keeppass app :P
<oldude67> saving them all to my flash drive from now on..:D
<oldude67> well used the flash drive to do a fresh install of beta and everything seems to be ok so far.
<joaopinto> I hope it's an encrypted flash
<Dr_Willis> - /msg memoserv identify password1
<Dr_Willis> :) no one will EVER guss that one
<oldude67> lol
<oldude67> only thing wrong with doing a fresh install is trying to remember all the personal settings to get it back to the way it was before
<Dr_Willis> on the wifes vista box. i set her 'login icon' to have text on it saying  'your password is: .....'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<oldude67> ya well i dont even touch the wife's, until she breaks it then i have to fix it by guessing what she did to mess it up...lol
<Dr_Willis> Yep.
<Dr_Willis> well bed time for this dr.
<genii> Dr_Willis: I once belonged to an online community where they stored an MD5 hash of your login password within the comment section in the header of your avatar picture
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> saw a guy in here once (well in #ubuntu) all upset and paranoid that this messageboard he was on could tell his ip#...
<Dr_Willis> he REALLY went berzerk when 20 people in the channel told him his ip/location/isp/shoe size..
<Dr_Willis> THeres  security.. then thers good security.
<Dr_Willis> at work we have to change ONE of our passwords every month...
<Dr_Willis> but the password for the system that does the real work.. ive had the same for over 10 years now...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<DopeGhoti> Dr_Willis: that's not a terribly problem; it's when you need a 20 character password with at least three each of uppercase, lowercase, numerls, and punctuation.  That ha to change every month. That must be at least 70% different from any of your 20 most recent passwords.
<DopeGhoti> Dr_Willis: when we had that scenario at $former_workplace, no one didn't write their passwords down. On a post-it. On their monitor.
<Dr_Willis> DopeGhoti:  it IS a problem when 75% of your workforce is proberly 50+ and never use pcs :)
<Dr_Willis> we have guys holding the mouse up to the pc monitor......
<Dr_Willis> :P
<DopeGhoti> Dr_Willis: Been there, done that.  "double-click on your 'my computer icon', please." *tink tink*
<Dr_Willis> DopeGhoti:  we had tv's in the 'entrance ways' and the windows pc doing the news/stuff on them crashed so there was a big 'hit ok to continue' we had peopel touching the TV screen   trying to reset it. :)
<DopeGhoti> Dr_Willis:  heh, nice :)
<mezquitale> is it possible to downgrade your grub???
<Dr_Willis> some of the programs we use at work would be good material for 'how to NOT program  interfaces' classes
<DopeGhoti> Dr_Willis: I know what you mean :)
<Dr_Willis> You could install grub1 mezquitale  but im not sure how well it would generate a proper menu.lst
<DopeGhoti> mezquitale: meaning from grub-pc back to legacy grub?
<mezquitale> DopeGhoti, from the grub that karmic uses to the grub that jaunty uses,  it's mandatory for grub to be upgraded in ubuntustudio and the new grub can't boot up jaunty
<scoop21> Does anybody knows the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-power/+bug/432838 -> laptop goes standby after gnome login on battery
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432838 in pm-utils "laptop goes standby after gnome login on battery" [Undecided,New]
<mzz> scoop21: if I had to guess I'd say that's remaining battery time being misdetected and gnome's power manager being configured to do that when it's low on power
<DopeGhoti> mezquitale: hm, I can't think why grub-pc wouldn't be able to boot Jaunty.  That said, have you tried apt-get install grub ?
<mezquitale> DopeGhoti, I have jaunty installed in 2 different partitions, I have a partition for "/boot" and "/" in another partition, the new grub is unable to boot from "/"
<DopeGhoti> mezquitale: what happens when it tried?
<mezquitale> it gives me an error saying the kernel isn't mounted
<mzz> scoop21: hmm, looks like you can't tell it to do nothing, but at least changing "when battery power is critically low" to something else in preferences -> power management would confirm that's what's triggering
<mezquitale> DopeGhoti, is it possible to manually boot to sda3?
<DopeGhoti> mezquitale: See the Jaunty notes in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing
<mewshi> hello, gentlemen!  And ladies, if any be present.
<mzz> mezquitale: I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/445367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445367 in grub2 "os-prober entries do not use correct /boot device" [Undecided,New]
<mezquitale> DopeGhoti, let me do that, I'll be back in a few, I didnt think it would be this painful to get back at jaunty, last time this happened ubuntustudio's CD helped me fix my grub without a problem, now this thing refuses to work
<scoop21> mzz: no the problem is that the battery is full
<mewshi> Hey
<mezquitale> mzz, i filed a bug report as well but I dont know how to track the bug and if someone worked on it or not
<mewshi> I need some help with my wireless under the beta
<mzz> scoop21: you and I might know it's full, but gnome's power manager might not :)
<mzz> mezquitale: can you mark mine as a duplicate of yours or vice versa as appropriate? I have to run now, I'll try to find yours when I get back
<mewshi> I have a lenovo s10, and it can't use my wireless after the upgrade to 9.10 beta
<scoop21> mzz: maybe? but in kde or if i install back all is allright
<mzz> scoop21: ok. Still, I'd change the setting I just mentioned to check if it's gnome's power management doing this
<mezquitale> mzz, if I could then I would mark mine as duplicate, yours has a better desscription of the problem
<mezquitale> mewshi, install the new wireless manager, it works like a charm!
<mzz> mezquitale: I worked around it by editing /etc/grub.d/40_custom as mentioned in my bug report, you might want to steal that approach (grub 2 can deal with a separate /boot just fine, it's just the generated grub.cfg that's buggy)
<mewshi> what new wireless manager?
<mewshi> And it's not even recognizing that there's a wireless card >.<
<mewshi> when I click on the network thing in the netbook desktop thing, it says "wired connection" only, not "wireless connections" and "wired connection" :\
<scoop21> mzz: i changed every thing but nothing better. the system goes down (standby), too  if i use ac an battery together and plugged out battery
<mezquitale> mewshi, go into "add/remove"  and install network manager
<vega-> what's new about network manager?
<mzz> scoop21: so it's always going to standby, even with the pref for "when battery is critically low" on something that is not standby?
<mezquitale> mewshi, if it helps any, I had the same problem and I solved it
<mezquitale> mzz, your solution is a bit technical for me to even attempt but I will try
<mzz> scoop21: check other prefs in that same preferences window too, see if any of them mention standby
<mewshi> that solved it?  I don't need to install a new driver or anything?
<mzz> mezquitale: oh, don't bother with the proper solution
<mzz> mezquitale: just copy the malfunctioning entry from /boot/grub/grub.cfg to the bottom of /etc/grub.d/40_custom, edit the root device from (your-root-partition) to (hd0,1) (assuming sda1 is your /boot, adjust as necessary) and chop /boot off the paths
<mezquitale> mewshi, i didnt have to install a driver, I also turned on my wireless manually but it was a pain, wrote a script but still wasnt satissfied, installed network-manager and never been happier
<scoop21> mzz: i check this again
<mewshi> ok o.o
<mzz> mezquitale: oh, and remove the "search" line, since I don't know what it does
<mewshi> can I just download it in windows then install it in ubuntu?  or does it have a ****-ton of dependencies?
<mezquitale> mzz, sounds straight forward, I have to get used to the new grub's format
<jiffe> wow, karmic is really buggy if disk mounting fails
<mezquitale> mzz, so basically grub.cfg is being used instead of menu.lst?
<scoop21> mzz: but if i start with only battery plugged and  after gnome login system goes down
<jiffe> its almost like there's 2 consoles competing
<mzz> mezquitale: I didn't even bother actually learning the grub format, once I realised it was ignoring the /boot partition the changes were straightforward. Only thing to remember is it now counts partitions starting at 1, not 0.
<DopeGhoti> mezquitale: short answer: yes. but you don't want to edit grub.cfg directly
<mzz> mezquitale: so (hd0,1) is (usually) sda1 (it still counts drives starting at 0)
<mzz> really gone now
<mzz> and don't forget to run update-grub afterwards :)
<mezquitale> mewshi, i would log in to ubuntu while using a wired connection and use "sudo apt-get install" , you can also turn on your wireless manually and then install the software
<DaveMustaine> Hi guys. Can I ask for help?
<DopeGhoti> !ask | DaveMustaine
<ubottu> DaveMustaine: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DaveMustaine> :)
<DopeGhoti> and also: hi! :)
<mezquitale> DopeGhoti, so how am I supposed to fix my issues if FI can't edit "grub.cfg"???
<DaveMustaine> I had issues trying to put my .iso ubuntu file
<DaveMustaine> And running it on boot with my computer
<DaveMustaine> Now I have the file
<DopeGhoti> mezquitale: you edit the files on /etc/grub.d, and then run update-grub to implement the changes
<ActionParsnip> mezquitale: you CAN edit it, the changes will be lost if a new kernel comes down in updates though
<DopeGhoti> mezquitale: any changes you make to grub.cfg will be klobbered next time a new .cfg is generated
<DaveMustaine> This is the name of the file I have downloaded. ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386
<ActionParsnip> DaveMustaine: did you md5 check the file?
<joaopinto> DaveMustaine, and how is that related to karmic ?
<DaveMustaine> Not really, dude.
<DaveMustaine> It's not related, I think. Why?
<mezquitale> ActionParsnip, thanks, all I want to do is to boot up to jaunty so I can get my bookmarks after than if it gets hosed then it's all good, no worries, just need to get to jaunty though
<DaveMustaine> Oh.. Karmic Koala.. Didn't read it >_>
<joaopinto> DaveMustaine, fo regular ubuntu support use #ubuntu
<DaveMustaine> Sorry.. =/
<DopeGhoti> DaveMustaine: no problem :)
<DaveMustaine> Thanks for the help btw :D
<joaopinto> mezquitale, grub scripts should detected and add an entry for jaunty
<ActionParsnip> !md5 > DaveMustaine
<ubottu> DaveMustaine, please see my private message
<joaopinto> mezquitale, sudo linux-boot-prober ; sudo update-grub
<sci> why i can't resume using the "alt+shift+f12" shortcut for resume compositing mode?
<sci> kubuntu 9.10 + update
<sci> it's bug?
<mezquitale> joaopinto, there is a bug in the new grub, sudo linux-boot-prober does not work and sudo update-grub does not reflect the fact that I boot up jaunty from "/boot" in a partition of its own
<NinjaPlimsolls> ActionParsnip, you and I could be superheros lol
<joaopinto> mezquitale, sudo os-prober
<zer0x> I am unable to disable pulseaudio, /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop says it is configured for per user sessions, /usr/bin/pulseaudio --kill has no effect, and kill -9 on the process results in pulseaudio restarting!
<ActionParsnip> NinjaPlimsolls: fighting crime
<zer0x> Anyone have any ideas??
<Kraln> so, I went from 9.04 to 9.10 on ubuntu remix and it's a disaster. is there any way to regress to 9.04?
<joaopinto> Kraln, no, only reinstalling
<mezquitale> joaopinto, same result, jaunty gets detected in sda6, "/boot" is in sda2, I am unable to boot to jaunty
<joaopinto> mezquitale, ok :\
<Kraln> joaopinto: no starting in single user mode and running the installation scripts or anything?
<NinjaPlimsolls> ActionParsnip, fighting the crime of proprietary software!
 * ActionParsnip strokes his MS Office 2003 + nvidia driver + flash plugin
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<joaopinto> Kraln, let me repeat, No
<NinjaPlimsolls> lol :P
<Kraln> normally I'd go into a rant about shotty debian ripoff here, but it's my own fault for playing with fire
<ActionParsnip> NinjaPlimsolls: I also have a mac OS theme too to be ironic
<mezquitale> mzz, I think I found a solution, use a chainloader!  I set it up, pointed it to (hd0,1) and it kept booting windows for some reason, I know it works, let me point it to (hd0,2) and see what happens
<DopeGhoti> Kraln: well, it is β.  And the topic clearly says that Karmic "may break" your system.
<Kraln> hence no rant.
<DopeGhoti> Kraln: that said, what's broken that we might be able to help you fix?
<Kraln> ACPI with the GMA500 (poulsubo) non-free drivers.
<Kraln> and hence, suspend/resume
<Kraln> (and other things like screen brightness)
<Kraln> I don't need to totally revert, I just need the jaunty kernel in the karmic userland (if possible)
<ActionParsnip> Kraln: you could compile the older kernel in the karmic environment
<Kraln> ActionParsnip: sounds good to me. do you have a link to what I'd need?
<joaopinto> which could be a bad idea
<mzz> mezquitale: that also works, although it turned out I didn't have grub (1) on that partition, just in the mbr. So I had to chroot into jaunty from karmic and install its grub
<mezquitale> mzz, it didnt work for me :-(
<DopeGhoti> !kernel | Kraln
<ubottu> Kraln: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<mezquitale> mzz i'm going to try what you said and see if it works for me
<Myxb> hi, how do i change font size/resolution for console terminal with grub2?
<Kraln> DopeGhoti: particularly what I need to do is this: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7781689
<mzz> Myxb: GRUB_GFXMODE in /etc/default/grub
<Myxb> mzz: thanks
<mzz> Myxb: (for resolution, that is. I don't think you can change font size independently of that)
<Myxb> mzz: ah, this is not what i need. it changes the resolution of grub menu, but not the resolution of terminal. effectively, i need an equivalent of vga=0x0??? in grub legacy
<mzz> Myxb: you can put that in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<mzz> (at least I'd expect that to work)
<DopeGhoti> Myxb: there is an extra command you can sneak into the grub.d files; hold on, I'll try to scare up the lin
<Kraln> I bet the kernel build will take a lifetime on the stupid atom
<der_schreiner> hehe
<joaopinto> Kraln, and at the end it may fail to boot
<der_schreiner> lol
<Kraln> joaopinto: you're so negative. <3
<DopeGhoti> Myxb: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7942683
<Kraln> I only had a custom kernel fail to boot one time because I forgot to enable any filesystem support
<joaopinto> Kraln, I am realistic
<DopeGhoti> Kraln: fs support is kinda important, yeah
<mzz> Kraln: I'm pretty good at forgetting to enable some component of console support, so it'll either panic due to lack of console device or boot successfully but without anything on the screen
<Kraln> joaopinto: which is probably appropriate for the kinds of people you interact with here usually, but I am a special case ;)
<Myxb> thanks everyone, now i'll try to apply the new settings :)
<mezquitale> mzz, to delete jaunty entreis from grub.cfg, should I just set grub.cfg to be editable and copy the jaunty entries  to a file in "grub.d" directory?
<DasEi> !bug > DasEi
<ubottu> DasEi, please see my private message
<mezquitale> mzz, or should I just copy and paste the jaunty entries to a file in "grub.d" directory and then update grub?
<zer0x> Does anyone know how to kill pulseaudio? It just won't stay dead!
<Amaranth> zer0x: If something tries to use pulseaudio it'll autostart
<Amaranth> zer0x: the volume control applet uses pulseaudio...
<Nattgew_> are they going to put gnome-shell 2.28 in Karmic?
<zer0x> Amaranth: ah, and there is no way of preventing that autostart?
<Amaranth> zer0x: So the answer is to make pulseaudio work with your situation, not disable it
<mezquitale> mzz, still around?  I just sent a message to the developer on #grub about the bug, they discussed about it so hopefully theyll have a fix before karmic is released
<zer0x> Amaranth: apparently there is pasuspender for alsa/oss only app, so I can at least play around, but yes I hope to get pulse working nicely :)
<Twigathy> <3 chroot. Updating my borked install from another computer... >_<
<luka> hello
<luka> i have some problems with karmic
<DopeGhoti> morning, luka
<zer0x> Now if only I could get 8.660 fglrx to work with the 2.6.31-rt kernel ;(
<luka> i cant translate it to spanish
<luka> i see some menus and stuff in english
<luka> hello DopeGhoti thanks for saluting hehe
<luka> i dont know if its something about the packages or spanish language is not completly supported yet or what!
<mzz> mezquitale: not just to a file, append them to /etc/grub/40_custom
<mzz> mezquitale: the files in /etc/grub/ aren't concatenated, they're scripts that are run
<mezquitale> mzz, yes, I reread your comment
<mezquitale> mzz, do I have to run update-grub once I am done editing 40_custom?
<mzz> mezquitale: you can add GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER="true" to /etc/default/grub/ if you want to get rid of the broken autogenerated entries (after copying them into 40_custom and fixing them up)
<mzz> mezquitale: yes
<mzz> mezquitale: I reported this as a karmic (ubuntu) bug since I suspected the scripts involved here are ubuntu's, not grub's, but I could be wrong, I don't think I checked
<mezquitale> mzz,  thanks, Ill add the line to my grub config and then run update-grub, you can actually create a file of your own in "grub.d" directory, I attempted to create a chain to jaunty but it didn't work, hopefully this will work
<mzz> mezquitale: sure you can, but it'll be executed, so unless you have it echo the correct grub stanzas out it won't work
<mzz> mezquitale: (just check the generated /boot/grub/grub.cfg for sanity afterwards)
<mezquitale> mzz, I'm pretty sure the bug is with grub, they were talking about maybe it belonged to os-prober but I think it's a bug that the grub developers can fix
<mzz> mezquitale: correct, although if my analysis is correct it might be worth it to change the output from os-prober slightly to make both scripts simpler
<mzz> I guess I should join #grub, but I'm at the channel limit again
<mezquitale> mzz, that's something the developers in #grub can discuss, I think we both did our part by reporting the issue
<Ian_Corne> mzz: make a new connection?
<dusopn> Good afternoon everybody, my 9.10 don't want to start after updates, I can see just plain coloured screen on start and cursor. So I am cut off. anybody can refer me to solution? Thank you
<Twigathy> Where are upstart jobs stored?
<TheInfinity> dusopn: look @ xorg log for more information
<mzz> anyone else seeing a delay of a couple of seconds with text output between usplash going away and X starting?
<Sam_Lars> Twigathy: /etc/init
<dusopn> also I am just slightly advanced linux users so please if this is not a common bug I will  rather wait for stable rel.
<Twigathy> ahhh, ok
<Twigathy> Sam_Lars: cheers!
<mezquitale> mzz, how do you install jaunty's grub?  I initially had only windows and jaunty, then installed karmic, the fix that you told me is not working, I think I may have to install grub in "/boot"
<mzz> mezquitale: how's it failing?
<mzz> mezquitale: should actually be easier than the chainload approach, assuming the chainload needs you to chroot into jaunty and install its grub
<mezquitale> i get the same error, something about it needs to load the kernel first, I already tried the chainload approach, didnt work for me either
<mzz> mezquitale: (can you pastebin your grub.cfg and menu.lst from the other grub?)
<mezquitale> yes, hold on
<Twigathy> doh, the network scripts aren't like init.d's scripts, I can't just -x one to disable it c_c
<Twigathy> er, upstart even
<MTecknology> If I REALLY want to see the latest version of claws-mail in this release; what would I need to do?
<mzz> MTecknology: invent time travel
<MTecknology> mzz: there's a bug in it that affects usability
<Amaranth> MTecknology: And we're 20 days from release
<mzz> Twigathy: I do wonder how configuration for upstart scripts is supposed to work. Editing the scripts seems suboptimal, since they're mostly actual code, not configuration
<DopeGhoti> MTecknology: did you file the bug?
<Amaranth> MTecknology: If you were MOTU and did all the work yourself it would maybe be possible
<MTecknology> DopeGhoti: no; I just started using Ubuntu again a week ago and I was trying to figure out what was causing it
<Twigathy> mzz: indeed, it seems very opaque as a boot system
<mzz> MTecknology: I'm no ubuntu dev, but I'd say file bug with clear description of how fatal the problem is, a patch that fixes it, and if at all possible a ppa or something with fixed builds in it (with the smallest possible changes to what's currently in karmic)
<Twigathy> mzz: I'm sure it's wonderful, and parallelising the boot process is only a good thing (Except with the 'depends' are wrong and you get races)
<Twigathy> right now I'm battling 'udevd-work: error changing netif name eth0 to eth3: Device or resource busy"
<mzz> Twigathy: I'm hoping the whole numbered runlevel concept gets thrown out and we get some form of named runlevels that can be messed with without having to edit the upstart scripts directly
<Twigathy> And I've no idea which script is responsible
<mzz> Twigathy: yeah, that does sound like a race gone wrong
<MTecknology> mzz: drop numbered runlevels like what gentoo does?
<mzz> MTecknology: that's the distro I'm coming from, how'd you guess :)
<mzz> MTecknology: not necessarily the same way they're doing them, obviously.
<MTecknology> mzz: I don't like that method; I do like the parallel boot though
<xguru> i'm getting an error that google gadgets can't open.  This is cause by it not being able to load the js-script-runtime module?  anyone know the fix?
<DopeGhoti> I actually rather like Gentoo's runlevel model
<joaopinto> doesn't upstart replaces runlevels with an event based system ?
<mzz> joaopinto: yes, but currently runlevels are sort of reimplemented on top of that system.
<mezquitale> mzz, grub.cfg ----> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6570c759  menu.lst ------->http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6d24d8dc
<mzz> joaopinto: if you look at something like /etc/init/anacron you'll find it's configured to "start on runlevel [2345]" and "stop on runlevel [!2345]"
<mzz> joaopinto: so it's an event based system, but an important event that's currently used is "set runlevel to some number", causing a bunch of the scripts to start/stop.
<MTecknology> openjdk-6-jre-headless seems to be broken
<mzz> joaopinto: which is a little suboptimal, since it doesn't separate the configuration part of "what runlevel does this script run in" from the code in the script
<DopeGhoti> mzz:  joaopinto: which makes sense at you have to have a transitional phase if we're migrating away from sysVinit
<mezquitale> mzz, I tried the last two entries in my grub.cfg and I got the same error about a kernel needing to be loaded first
<mzz> DopeGhoti: certainly. I'm just looking forward to sysvinit being ripped out more thoroughly :)
<joaopinto> ok, looks sane
<mzz> mezquitale: you need to chop off the "/boot" part of the paths (on the initrd and boot line), and you may have to comment out the "search" line if that does what I think it does
<mzz> mezquitale: (remember grub doesn't know about what mount points your filesystems normally end up on. As far as it is concerned your boot partition is "/", and there's no /boot/ directory on your boot partition)
<MTecknology> I'll file a bug
<MTecknology> I'll look into tryin to make the update too...
<Gumby> hi all.  Is there a gnome applet for Volume Control in 9.10?
<mzz> Gumby: apparently!
<Gumby> apparently?
<mzz> Gumby: err, I lie, it's not an applet, it's a notification area thing
<Gumby> I cant seem to find it at all.
<mzz> Gumby: you're actually right, if there's a separate applet I don't have it.
<mezquitale> mzz, thanks, im rebooting my machine and see what happens
<mzz> Gumby: make sure you actually have a notification area, and make sure system -> preferences -> startup applications -> volume control is checked
<mzz> Gumby: I'm assuming that corresponds to the gnome-volume-control-applet executable, which you might want to run directly if it's not running yet
<MTecknology> mzz: oh - the issue is actually because of GTK+ 2.18
<MTecknology> I'm filing the bug
<jjardon> hello, I can't install epiphany-browser (karmic here)
<jjardon> Is It a known bug?
<mzz> jjardon: please be more specific
<jjardon> mzz, http://pastebin.com/d3f86c350
<jjardon> seems that It isn't in the repos
 * Twigathy gives up on his silly system c_c
<mzz> jjardon: looks like epiphany-gecko is there and may be what you're looking for
<mzz> jjardon: also, LANG=EN is a weird value, try LANG=en_US
<mzz> jjardon: (thanks for remembering to switch from your native lang at all :)
<jjardon> mzz, ops sorry :)
<jjardon> no  epiphany-gecko is umaintained, epiphany-webkit should be installed instead
<mezquitale> mzz, i'm booting into jaunty, woohoohoooo, thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mzz> jjardon: that's what I was thinking, but that one doesn't exist either :)
<mezquitale> mzz, by the way, that line did what exactly what you thought it did, I commented it out and now I booted into jaunty
<mzz> jjardon: lemme have a quick look to see where it went
<jjardon> mzz, strange: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/2.28.0-4ubuntu1
<MTecknology> If I have a new PPA build for claws-mail built tomorrow and I can prove it will affect anyone using this package; would it be able to make it's way into karmic?
<mzz> jjardon: ah, it's actually in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+queue so if you just wait a bit it'll become available
<mac_v> MTecknology: most probably not ;)
<mzz> MTecknology: I'm still no dev, but I'd expect that to depend on the ratio between the severity of the problem and the invasiveness of the changes
<mzz> MTecknology: if I were you I'd spin a build with just the changes needed to fix whatever the problem is (cherrypicked from upstream) instead of a whole new version
<jjardon> aps, ok :). Thank you mzz
<MTecknology> mac_v: even though it's a bug that will affect everyone that uses the package? The issue is because of GTK+ 2.18. :(
<ubuntu2424> does anyone know how to fix the missing operating system error ?
<ubuntu2424> i got it for the first time when installed 9.10
<mac_v> MTecknology: do you have a bug filed for the issue already?
<MTecknology> mac_v: just about to do that
<Michalxo> hello! anybody knows hot to get rid of "assistive technology icon from tray?
<mac_v> Michalxo: huh? i'v not seen the icon? screenshot pls
<Michalxo> *universal access preferences
<x-warrior> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 Beta, installed bootchart and now i noticed that the boot time is longer. So I was thinking, the boot time increased? Or now with upstart bootchart can get a better (more real) time?
<mac_v> Michalxo: try unchecking the visual assistance from the startup list... but such an icon doesnt get displayed by default
<mzz> x-warrior: pull out an oldfashioned stopwatch to make sure you're comparing apples to apples
<mzz> x-warrior: I'm guessing the former, but I could be wrong
<x-warrior> mzz, I don't have sure if I understand, are you saying to me to use a stop-script/start-script like in older versions?
<Michalxo> mac_v, http://www.pixhost.org/show/349/792515_screenshot.png
<mzz> x-warrior: no, I'm saying if you're concerned about bootchart starting or stopping at a different point just doublecheck using a watch or clock or whatever (measuring the time from leaving grub to the login screen for example)
<x-warrior> mzz, Ok. But in older versions doing some improvements in system I get 20seconds boot (bootchart) and in the new beta version I got 1 minute, so if it didn't changed the start/stop this new one is slower.
<x-warrior> I guess
<mac_v> Michalxo: try disabling assistive technologies
<mzz> x-warrior: I wouldn't be surprised (I haven't measured though)
<Michalxo> mac_v, how? :-) there is only stupid clickable window.. containing not many preferences/settings
<mzz> Michalxo: system -> preferences -> assistive technologies, is "enable assistive technologies" off?
<Michalxo> woo got it!
<mac_v> Michalxo: uncheck option "Enable assistive technloies"
<Michalxo> I dont have it :-)
<Michalxo> but I got it solved
<mac_v> ;)
<Michalxo> keyboard preferences -> accessibility -> uncheck first option
<Michalxo> blah, stupid thing.. (for me)
<mac_v> lol
<x-warrior> mzz, i think this is : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bootchart/+bug/438015
<x-warrior> mzz, thank you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438015 in bootchart "bootchart runs too long" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<[31d1]_> x-warrior: bootchart is kind of broken in karmic right now, yeah
<Michalxo> and what is "not" broken in karmic? :_)
<mac_v> x-warrior: bootchart now records the processes after login too
<mzz> hrm?
<blue0488> how can I fix the flash player?
<[31d1]_> i think whatever it used to look for to tell it to stop is gone
<mzz> x-warrior: that's a feature, imho.
<Michalxo> everything was broken during alpha/beta stages :-D
<mzz> yeah, what mac_v said.
<mzz> blue0488: my usual answer here involves storming adobe headquarters and liberating the source code
<[31d1]_> Michalxo: well, my karmic system boots in 6 seconds, and jaunty took like 12, so there is some improvement :)
<x-warrior> thank you all ;D
<Gumby> mzz: sorry for the slow response.  I have made sure that volume control is checked in the startup applications, I have a notification area, and I have also tried running gnome-volume-control-applet via command line but I get told it is already running.
<mzz> Gumby: ok. If you run gnome-volume-control does it see your device?
<thiebaude> !details | blue0488
<ubottu> blue0488: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gumby> I then tried killing gnome-volume-control-applet and restarting manually and it tells me  "** (gnome-volume-control-applet:5233): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting..."
<RONSTA> hello folks
<mzz> Gumby: I suspect it gets unhappy if pulse isn't running and won't start
<Gumby> mzz: nope, doesnt seem to be able to connect.
<mzz> Gumby: might want to start pulse explicitly and see how it fails.
<RONSTA> my opinion pulseaudio is total garbage
<Gumby> mzz: thx.  will look into it
<Gumby> RONSTA: agreed.  But is it any better than anything else? hehe
<Michalxo> [31d1]_, LOL :-D 6secs.. no way.. my as same as jaunty did :-)
<Gumby> or any worse
<RONSTA> my word GUMBY UR RIGHT
<RONSTA> lol
<blue0488> I am watching a show and I can't pause or stop or full screen the show
<mzz> RONSTA: I wouldn't go that far. Many people don't need any of the features it offers though, and in that case it's unnecessary added complexity.
<RONSTA> yes i remember i had to actually take it out for my rear speakers to work
<RONSTA> makes the computer snappier too
<mzz> RONSTA: (I'm currently using it to pipe the output from two systems to my headphones over the network, which it actually handles pretty nicely)
<[31d1]_> Michalxo: well, i have a sweet SSD, and it's pretty noticeable difference there
<RONSTA> i have a quick question guys whats up with the beta alternate cd's not wanting to install grub2 onto raid devices
<RONSTA> oh yeah NICe
<Gumby> so its a bit ridiculous to have a volume control that only works with pulse which then in turn breaks other things
<Lysi> Hi, when opening firefox I get always a log out. No crash report after login again. Any ideas?
<Gumby> but I guess this is why its beta ;)
<Amaranth> pulseaudio is the only sane way to handle firewire and bluetooth audio
<mzz> Lysi: anything interesting in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old?
<Amaranth> Gumby: It's not a bug that the volume applet only works with pulseaudio, it's a feature
<RONSTA> ive tried booting both live cd and liveusb with both the 32bit versions and the 64bit betas and it just wont go past boot
<Amaranth> Lysi: Driver issues
<RONSTA> boots the cd and all i get is a green screen
<mezquitale> RONSTA, that sounds like a GRUB bug, you should file a report
<Amaranth> Lysi: Try disabling compiz
<RONSTA> i cant even boot a livecd neither
<Lysi> (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<mzz> Lysi: that's normal. Pastebin the file?
<mzz> well, maybe not normal, but not your problem
<Gumby> Amaranth: that might well be.  But in order to have pulseaudio it seems to break so many other things.  So why not have an alsa applet also
<Gumby> mzz: pulseaudio working again and so is everything else. thanks for your help
<Lysi> Amaranth: Everything was fine until half an hour ago
<Amaranth> Lysi: intel or ati?
<Lysi> Radeon driver for X300
<Amaranth> Lysi: ubuntu-bug mesa
<jbwiv_> guys, I'm installing Karmic via the alternate cd. I'm manually partitioning. What's the proper way to encrypt /home with the alternate cd? When I try to configure encrypted volumes I get "Unsafe SWAP detected" error message
<RONSTA> anyone got a green screen when booting a livecd?
<Amaranth> Lysi: Please make sure to mention it worked until recently
<mzz> Gumby: I haven't looked into the details, but iirc pulseaudio has started adjusting hardware volume depending on what app(s) are playing. While annoying for those who really don't need pulse I can understand not wanting to maintain two mostly different volume control apps.
<Lysi> Don't know if it's related but had apport crash file from seahorse agent
<Lysi> Uploaded and confirmed a bug
<mzz> jbwiv_: I don't remember exactly how I did it but the alternate cd managed to set up encrypted swap for me
<Amaranth> Lysi: Please also test it with compiz disabled
<jbwiv_> mzz: hmmm...ok....
<Lysi> ok
<mzz> jbwiv_: (my /home fs isn't encrypted, but my homedir is ecryptfs-encrypted)
<Amaranth> Lysi: We're on the lookout for regressions caused by the mesa update, you might have one
<mzz> can someone confirm installing seahorse-plugins to get a gpg agent is still sane, or am I supposed to use a different agent now?
<jbwiv_> mzz: I'm trying now to just configure a swap paritition as an encrypted volume, but no love
<Amaranth> mzz: sounds right, let me know if you make it work :)
<mzz> Amaranth: "making it work" was just "sudo apt-get install seahorse-plugins and log out and back in"
<Amaranth> mzz: hrm, not for me :/
<mzz> Amaranth: but jaunty had seahorse-plugins installed out of the box (there's a bug open on the change)
<mzz> Amaranth: if it's not working things to check include: is seahorse-agent running, is $GPG_AGENT_INFO set in whatever you want to find it, and does its value make sense
<MTecknology> mac_v: bug 446582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446582 in claws-mail "[karmic] claws-mail display is broken by GTK+ 2.18" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446582
<Amaranth> mzz: maybe it works now, I haven't tried to debsign anything since yesterday
<mzz> Amaranth: wild guess would be you using screen and not having GPG_AGENT_INFO set in it (keeping the session open across the logout/login)
<Amaranth> mzz: Nope
<mzz> aww.
<commander_> did they fixed the sound bug?
<Amaranth> commander_: WorksForMe(tm)
<commander_> well i'll find out as soon as i upgrade
<thiebaude> i dont have any problems with the sound
<mzz> my karmic install makes sounds when I ask it to, if that's what you mean.
<mzz> (I don't know what "the sound bug" is)
<mzz> (too much sound?)
<joaopinto> commander_, there was no generic sound problem afaik, so it's very unlikely that your problem was fixed
<[31d1]_> the bug where your speakers make a 'pop' noise all the time?
<mzz> it's looking pretty good, apart from a few new features I'm not sure I like yet.
<joaopinto> commander_, btw, have you filed a bug report ?
<thiebaude> when ever i log in the voulmn is at 50%
<mzz> oh, is the separators in the presence/logout panel indicator being pseudorandom a known bug?
<commander_> yep
<mac_v> MTecknology: was this working correctly earlier? since when did this start happening
<MTecknology> mac_v: I was using 9.04; then gentoo; then 9.10 - 9.10 is when I saw it
<MTecknology> mac_v: it happens on a fresh profile too
<mac_v> MTecknology: then you should tag it "regression-potential"
<blue0488> I need help with the flash player I can watch shows but no pausing or doing full screen
<MTecknology> mac_v: done
<Amaranth> blue0488: bug 410407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410407 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash does not recognise mouse clicks" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<Laney> I thought that was a bug in nspluginwrapper
<JoshuaL> anyone else having bug 445747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445747 in gdm "Login screen ready sound plays while sound scheme is turned off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445747
<cwillu_at_work> JoshuaL, login sound or the login-ready sound?
<Amaranth> Laney: Nope
<JoshuaL> login-ready sound cwillu_at_work
<Amaranth> Laney: It happens with 32-bit, 64-bit, nspluginwrapper or not, with a variety of WMs
<mac_v> JoshuaL: i dont think the sound theme controls that
<Amaranth> Laney: Oh, and it happens in epiphany, firefox, and chromium
<Laney> alright I had only heard of it on amd64 before
<JoshuaL> mac_v, it did in 9.04
<cwillu_at_work> JoshuaL, not familiar with the bug, but I could see that it's more of a design bug than an implementation bug
<Laney> I just downloaded the .so from adobe
<cwillu_at_work> JoshuaL, i.e., why should the sound scheme of one user affect the entire machine?
<mac_v> JoshuaL: things have changed a *lot* in sound
<JoshuaL> and i cant find a option elsewhere to turn of the login-screen ready sound
<mac_v> JoshuaL: thats another bug
<mac_v> ;)
<cwillu_at_work> well, the real bug :p
<jbwiv> has ext4 reached the level of stability that ext3 has?
<Amaranth> Laney: It seems to not happen as often in firefox and epiphany and if you use metacity but other WMs and chromium trigger it easily
<gnomefreak> jbwiv: its stable
<MTecknology> jbwiv: I've had no issues with it since moving to it over a year ago
<mzz> JoshuaL: me neither, but I haven't searched thoroughly yet
<jbwiv> so is it recommended over ext3 now?
<cwillu_at_work> jbwiv, yes; the issues with dataloss where handled (and actually affected several other filesystems as well, just not ext3)
<[31d1]_> JoshuaL: for some reason login sound is one of the Startup Applications. You can uncheck it
<MTecknology> jbwiv: I even didi the upgrade to it remotely
<cwillu_at_work> jbwiv, yes
<jbwiv> ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> jbwiv: it is default and recommened
<cwillu_at_work> MTecknology, btrfs is the new hotness :p
<JoshuaL> [31d1]_, i was talking about the login-screen ready, not the login sound itself :)
 * mac_v waiting for btrfs too \o/
<[31d1]_> yeah, the little drum-roll noise thing, right? that's what im talking about
<mac_v> JoshuaL: let me get you the bug #
<MTecknology> cwillu_at_work: ya, but butter is full of fat..
<cwillu_at_work> MTecknology, it's blazingly fast
<Amaranth> cwillu_at_work: also ext3 now has the same "problem"
<JoshuaL> ok
<cwillu_at_work> and built in raid!
<cwillu_at_work> (btrfs, not ext3)
<mac_v> JoshuaL: Bug #437429
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437429 in ubuntu-sounds "Cannot prevent login sound" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437429
<DopeGhoti> 'invalid'‽
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/432620
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432620 in mountall "needs to load (or wait for) filesystem modules e.g. xfs" [Medium,Fix committed]
<darthanubis> can we get more testers on this bug^^
<darthanubis> please?
<mac_v> DopeGhoti: check the bug ;)
<JazzplayerL9> I keep having my sound card disappear from the volume controls in gnome...running a VIA pico ITX system.  Anyone know where to look in the logs for what happened?
<JoshuaL> mac_v, that is about the login sound, not the login-screen ready
<mac_v> hmm...
<Sam_Lars> darthanubis: I've never had that happden... is it only for jfs or xfs?
<JoshuaL> but i have to go now, thanks so far for the help
<JoshuaL> ciao
<darthanubis> Sam_Lars, it appears both jfs and XFS
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> does anyone hava a process named psp running at the moment?
<darthanubis> welcome back
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, yo
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> a user on launchpad has asked a question stating that a process psp is chewing 100% cpu
<darthanubis> ActionParsnip, no
<michael_> hey, I'm on Jaunty and I want to try Karmic, I've updated my repositry with apt-get update, and the update manager GUI isn't telling me there's a new dist available, what must I be doing wrong?
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, ask him what he installed :)
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, not me
<Ian_Corne> update-manager -d michael_
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: just upgraded to karmic
<michael_> I've done that and it's up to date
<Ian_Corne> but if you don't know how to find this out, karmic might not be for you :p
<Ian_Corne> ah
<darthanubis> michael_, your not reading the Beta page of Ubuntu, and not following the directions there of course
<joaopinto> michael_, you should not change your sources, just use update-manager -d
<darthanubis> Ian_Corne, BINGO!
<joaopinto> and please make sure you understand the BETA tag
<IndyGunFreak> any ideas why Empathy has no sound?.. my sound works perfectly otherwise
<michael_> I understand the BETA tag, and I attend Ubuntu launches (Manchester) and I'm a PHP developer, and darthanubis, I have read the Beta page of Ubuntu and I've followed the instructions
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, that psp is not related to the upgrade
<mac_v> michael_: updated the repo as in? added the karmic repo?
<darthanubis> michael_, and...?
<joaopinto> michael_, so you did run update-manger -d ?
 * darthanubis wait for it,,,,,,,,,,,,
<michael_> mac_v is on to highlighting my brain cell count, wait for it *checks*
 * darthanubis ...............
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: thats what i thought. ive asked him for a package list
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, there is no psp binary provided by any package, per the command-not-found output
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: command not found doesnt suggest a package, but there are 17 similar (but it doesnt divulge them)
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: doesnt help its named the same as a handheld console either
<ActionParsnip> :(
<mzz> ActionParsnip: apt-file doesn't know about psp either, although apparently there's pspp
<ActionParsnip> mzz: cheers dude :D thats awesome you did that
<mzz> ?
<IndyGunFreak> so i take it nobody is using empathy?
<ActionParsnip> mzz: just saying thanks
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: I use carrier
<IndyGunFreak> Carrier?
<IndyGunFreak> never heard of it
<mac_v> IndyGunFreak: empathy sounds, havent been added
<IndyGunFreak> mac_v, can you add them manually?
<mac_v> IndyGunFreak: Bug #437429
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437429 in ubuntu-sounds "Cannot prevent login sound" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437429
<mac_v> oops! wrong links
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: its like pidgin but the devs listen to users
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<mac_v> IndyGunFreak: Bug #400485
<IndyGunFreak> link?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400485 in ubuntu-sounds "Empathy sounds not in default ubuntu theme" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400485
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: rather than removing functionality and you having to live with it
<IndyGunFreak> i'm not sure why that would be a low priority.. if they want folks to switch to it
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: http://funpidgin.sourceforge.net/
<mac_v> IndyGunFreak: low == A cosmetic/usability issue that does not limit the functionality of an application
<MTecknology> komputes: excited for class?
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: they have icons for the chat protocol as well as resizable text input box
<jbeitler> Has anyone gotten VMware 2.0 installed on 9.10?
<MTecknology> komputes: sorry, wrong channel
<mac_v> MTecknology: ubuntu-classroom has any thing going on? or was this something else :)
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: you can email the devs directly to request deature
<joaopinto> IndyGunFreak, there are worse problems with empathy at this time, get into the queue :)
<MTecknology> mac_v: packaging is coming up but it's still tbd
<darthanubis> join #liferea
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liferea/+bug/379371
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379371 in liferea "Liferea segfaults with "Signal 11" whenever a feed-entry is clicked" [Low,Incomplete]
<darthanubis> How can bugs get fixed if they are not even getting assigned?
<joaopinto> darthanubis, feel free to help
<joaopinto> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: a few ways but normally someone will assign themselves if they are going to fix it
<darthanubis> joaopinto, what do you think I'm trying to do? Just pasting links for fun?
<gnomefreak> liferea is in universe as i recall that means anyone can fix it
<joaopinto> gnomefreak, "normally" is a strong word, sometimes is more apropriate :P
<joaopinto> darthanubis, sorry, was looking for a link on how you could help with bugs
<darthanubis> gnomefreak, anyone but that with the actual ability. People try to hard to be snarky. If I could fix it, it'd be fixed.
<gnomefreak> joaopinto: i always do and its common practice
<darthanubis> joaopinto, I don't need a link capt. I need help from those with the ability
<joaopinto> gnomefreak, still, that is not "normal", because an high percentage of the bugs are kept unasiggned
<joaopinto> darthanubis, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs
<darthanubis> are you serious?
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: than i would say if you cant fix it at least try to find out what is causing it. if you cant read crash reports than they will get fixed when the maintainer or someone else gets to it :) and im not being snarky
<darthanubis> really?
<joaopinto> darthanubis, there is lack of manpower, maybe you can read those instructions and figure how to help
<Berzerker> how do I format something as NTFS? (the option is grayed out in gparted)
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: join #ubuntu-bugs and ask someone to look at it
<darthanubis> joaopinto, maybe you can stop assuming I have not?
<darthanubis> gnomefreak, I hit a wall, and now am trying to do the best I can at getting more eyes and hands on deck
<arand> Berzerker: install eithr ntfs-3g or ntfsprogs, dunno which
<darthanubis> gnomefreak, I've done and am doing that, I'm not new to this.
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip, how hard is carrier to compile from source?
<naxa> i've just installed karmic beta and for some mysterious reason all my previously installed, hand-picked ~100 gdm themes won't come up randomly as gdm but i get this ugly nice new login instead... well... is it possible that my hand-picked themes aren't deleted? if yes how can i restore  :) thanks
<IndyGunFreak> ohnevermind, it has ubuntu packages
<Berzerker> arand, already installed
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: this is not the channel for that. giv eme a minute let me see if i can find out real fast what happened but i would start with using a new profile and does it happen on all feeds
<IndyGunFreak> well, maybe not
<Pici> naxa: The new gdm does not support the same types of themes.
<gnomefreak> naxa: gdm was overhauled and gconf is kind of borken atm
<mzz> naxa: they're still there, the new gdm just can't use them.
<darthanubis> gnomefreak, it does not even start anymore...goes straight to segfault
<mzz> naxa: (even if there was ui to change themes it wouldn't be the same kind of theme)
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: bug link again please
<naxa> Pici, oh i see. it's good to know they're ok.
<Berzerker> arand, ah got it, ntfsprogs is it
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liferea/+bug/379371
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379371 in liferea "Liferea segfaults with "Signal 11" whenever a feed-entry is clicked" [Low,Incomplete]
<naxa> mzz, thanks
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: thanks. try new profile
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip, u still here?.. i had to steap away for a sec
<gnomefreak> i was hoping to start on OO.o but i will play with liferea in a fe wminutes
<naxa> mzz, well, so, still, i would like to (automatically) recreate these themes, they look very nice. so is there a way? no problem if not perfect
<darthanubis> gnomefreak, I've blown it away and reinstalled, new profile and all
<mzz> naxa: I doubt it
<naxa> mzz too bad too bad! so can you help me finding the new documentation for writing themes?
<naxa> maybe i convert them manually
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: jaunty or karmic?
<darthanubis> Karmic of course
<mzz> naxa: I doubt there is any yet, and I suspect the new ui isn't themable at the same level as the old one was
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: of course would assume i know since your bug report was from jaunty.
<naxa> mzz, oh too bad... will karmic work with the old one too?
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: what version?
<naxa> mzz, i mean can i revert to old gdm
<darthanubis> oops sorry
<naxa> i need those nice themes :)
<mzz> naxa: afaik downgrading gdm would be painful at best
<naxa> mzz, i see
 * gnomefreak forgot to install it after moving profile over
<darthanubis> I said of course because I'm in channel Karmic, sorry
<darthanubis> gnomefreak, it appears version 1.6
<gnomefreak> i was just getting the info from bug report
<Lord-Readman> hello
<darthanubis> Why 1.6 when the developmental verison is 1.7
<Lord-Readman> if i upgrade from 9.04 to the beta
<Lord-Readman> will the beta upgrade to the stable when its released?
<naxa> maybe i should've read about this before :( the random very nice themes at startup was a point of using ubuntu for me, even if it's hard to beleive maybe :) it was a refreshing point of the day...
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: can you run apt-cache policy liferea and just post the line marked installed
<naxa> oh i should've read details of karmic better
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: because it either didnt make the freeze
<naxa> more carefully
<naxa> well ok i'll see what can i doo
<naxa> o
<naxa> thanks, bye!
<darthanubis> Installed: 1.6.0-1ubuntu2
<Lord-Readman> if i upgrade from 9.04 to the beta, will the beta upgrade to the stable when its released?
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: sup
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: pretty easy
<joaopinto> Lord-Readman, yes
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: ok lets stick to #ubuntu-bugs
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip, ok.. i' just started downloading it.. guess i'll see if i run into any probs
<gnomefreak> Lord-Readman: yes
<darthanubis> gnomefreak, no doubt
<Lord-Readman> kk
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: theres a 32bit deb, but 64bit needs to compile. I emailed them to tell them to make one
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip, where's the 32bit deb?.. i'm using 32bit
<IndyGunFreak> only .debs i found on their site, was funpidgin.. which didn't seem to be related to carrier, from the description
<grturner> does anyone know what cifs return code -512 means?
<jbwiv> //msg nickserv
<jbwiv> d#! it
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: hmm seems hard to find: to compile run: sudo apt-get install pidgin-dev
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: that should satisfy build deps
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip, yeah, thats actually what i'm doing now.
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/funpidgin/funpidgin/funpidgin-2.4.1/funpidgin_2.4.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb?use_mirror=heanet
<IndyGunFreak> it seemed to be pretty closely related to pidgin, so i figured i'd install all the dependencies for pidgin
<Berzerker> anyone else having trouble downloading add-on's for firefox?
<Berzerker> they all stick on "connecting..."
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip, i downloaded that from their website.. but it doesn'jt look like thats the actual program(or is it...)
<IndyGunFreak> why does it have two names, Funpidgin and CarrierIM?
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: i compiled due to 64bit-ness
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: so not sure
<IndyGunFreak> ic
<IndyGunFreak> i'll probbaly just do that to, once all the dependencies are downloaded
<plazia> anyone had problems with their x-fi card not working? seems it's loaded the snd_ctxfi module but no sound. reloaded alsa and I hear the speakers click a little but still no sound.
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip, the source code i downloaded has no ./configure file
<bais> hi koala's friends
<bais> :)
<Berzerker> anyone else having trouble downloading add-on's for firefox?
<Berzerker> anyone else having trouble downloading add-on's for firefox?
<Berzerker> eh...sorry
<bais> berserker, which version of firefox? and which add-ons ?
<bais> I'm using ff 3.0 with addons and 3.5 (shiretoko) with addons
<bais> firebug + page speed, no script, adblock, downthemall, showip
<Berzerker> I have 3.5, and I think I found out the problem
<Berzerker> no that's not it
<blue0488> is there any fix to the flash player not seeing the mouse?
<Berzerker> there's a ubuntu firefox modifications pack that I think is causing the problem
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: you need to run autogen
<plazia> anyone had problems with their x-fi card not working? seems it's loaded the snd_ctxfi module but no sound. reloaded alsa and I hear the speakers click a little but still no sound.
<plazia> anyone had trouble mounting their NTFS partitions?
<blue0488>  is there any fix to the flash player not seeing the mouse?
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g | plazia
<ubottu> plazia: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ActionParsnip> blue0488: compiz cam sometimes make flash clicks not work
<ActionParsnip> s/cam/can
<plazia> ActionParsnip, yeah the ntfs-3g is what ubuntu uses to mount the volumes/partitions... it worked in 9.04 transparently but now in nautilus when I go to click on mount media... I get a message saying no permission.
<blue0488> that is the only way I can get full screen
<ActionParsnip> plazia: i'd add an entry in /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> blue0488: metacity --replace    then try again
<plazia> ActionParsnip, thanks matey
<Zeikfried> Is anyone running Karmic on an Intel 950 GMA?
<naxa> i have just updated to karmiz and i miss the "log out, switch user, change IM state, reboot or shutdown" drop-down menu applet from the top right corner of my desktop... what was it called and is it gone in karmic?
<arand> I worry about Bug #445067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445067 in ubiquity "ubiquity overwrites VBR of extended partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445067
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Zeikfried
<ubottu> Zeikfried: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mzz> naxa: is now called "indicator applet session"
<mzz> naxa: (it's a different applet with similar behavior)
<Zeikfried> Does* anyone run Karmic with an Intel 950 GMA chipset? Lol.
<ActionParsnip> Zeikfried: ask your next question (the real one)
<Zeikfried> =O
<Zeikfried> Hey Parsnip.
<Zeikfried> Didnt notice that was you, haha.
<Zeikfried> Well...
<mzz> Zeikfried: that's a common enough chipset that the release notes would mention it if it was completely impossible to install karmic on it.
<jemark> Zeikfried, I have a Intel 965 GMA X3100
<jemark> Zeikfried, with Karmic... and working very well.
<Zeikfried> Well, i was running 9.04 and upped it to KDE4.3 last night and had an issue with my desktop completely dissapearing on me.
<blue0488> ok metacity --replace worked thanks how do I undo it?
<Zeikfried> I was curious if it was caused by not running 9.10.
<ActionParsnip> blue0488: compiz --replace
<naxa> mzz: thanKs
<blue0488> ok cool thnx
<naxa> Zeikfried, i have 845G
<gh0st_> hello, i was reffered here due to karmic having ext4 by default so more people here might know whats up with my 9.04.
<gh0st_> i really need help with my EXT4 drive. it keeps showing no free space :(   fsuck output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288809/
<Zeikfried> Is anyone getting any slowdowns or issues with the Intel chipsets so far?
<ActionParsnip> Zeikfried: if you log in as a different user is it the same?
<mzz> gh0st_: you're running fsck on /dev/sdb, not on a partition inside /dev/sdb
<Zeikfried> Didnt make a new user profile in it.
<naxa> my new karmic tends to clear the screen on bootup what previously wasn't cleared when the init writes things like "starting cupsd.... [ OK ]"... is it possible to turn off clearing the screen while booting?
<mzz> gh0st_: are you sure that's what you, meant (is this some external drive without a partition table)?
<Strogg__> google earth is slow on my eeepc with intel driver
<Zeikfried> I downgraded back to 8.10
<ActionParsnip> Zeikfried: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4  has a karmic repo too
<Zeikfried> See that is what i was curious about.
<bais> I'm on 9.04 and I'm working very well with a laptop
<Zeikfried> Just didnt know how to put it, haha.
<bais> I began with beta
<gh0st_> mzz: this was a previous external that all 500gbs are on one partition (EXT4) ive since removed the drive from its case to install permenantly (Sata)
<naxa> mzz, i miss the icon of the old applet. can you tell me how was it called and where can i find the datas of the applets? i would like to manually "reset" the icons of the indicator applet to resemble the old one
<bais> and now I reach a good stability for working
<naxa> mzz, or is it controlled by the iconpack
<mzz> gh0st_: and you're sure there's actually no partition table? fdisk -l /dev/sdb gives garbage?
<ActionParsnip> bais: get the latest updates
<naxa> (sorry for lame questions:))
<mzz> naxa: the icon you're getting depends on your presence state. I have no idea where they live.
<Berzerker> anyone experiencing slow karmic servers?
<gh0st_> fdisk output:                    http://paste.ubuntu.com/288818/
<naxa> mzz, ok, thanks. it's just previously there was the "green running to the exit this way man" as the icon
<bais> I'm updated, but I will not pass to karmic atm, I must work with my linux :)
<mzz> gh0st_: so try fsck on /dev/sdb2, and what's the actual problem again?
<naxa> now it's the icon for logout
<bais> I'm using karmic on a vbox
<naxa> i want it to be the icon for indicator applet
<mzz> naxa: no, it depends on your presence status
<salty-horse> can anyone confirm/deny this? install python-qt4 and run this: 'python -c "from PyQt4 import QtGui"' -- got an error?
<naxa> mzz,  i see, but I'll try and set it not to depend actually
<mzz> naxa: try clicking it, then set status -> busy, and watch the icon change.
<naxa> mzz, ok
<gh0st_> wow, thats the first time it executed correctly, thanks mzz, will post results if theres still issues
<naxa> mzz, however i would like it to appear as the running man all the time, just different colors :)
<ActionParsnip> !slow | Berzerker
<ubottu> Berzerker: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<Berzerker> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Zeikfried> My next question.
<Zeikfried> I am experiencing the mouse cursor stuck in teh middle of fullscreen applications issue, how would i go about fixing this problem.
<gh0st_> mzz:    results http://paste.ubuntu.com/288819/         tried mounting again, still no free space
<Zeikfried> Mainly during OpenGL and SDL applications.
<naxa> i don't know what it makes compiz to run but i have intel 845G and glxgears is OK compiz is not, why is that?
<Berzerker> ActionParsnip, how do I physically change the mirrors to use the new ones?
<mzz> gh0st_: define "no free space", especially keeping in mind some space is normally reserved for root
<naxa> i know that's an awful card but still i can play tux racer and compiz not working i can't understand
<mzz> "physically change the mirrors"? :)
 * mzz imagines Berzerker breaking into a datacenter
<gh0st_> mzz: im missing well over 50gigs of free space. it says the drive is full when its mounted. i cant even add a text file to the drive. however, i know its not full. i checked in gparted
<Berzerker> mzz, you know what I mean
<Zeikfried> I couldnt get Compiz to run either.
<gh0st_> it is a storage drive. NOT a boot drive, or a drive for an OS
<joaopinto> gh0st, can you pastebin the message error during mount ?
<Zeikfried> Installed both Compiz ad the control panel for it and still no luck.
 * mzz might not have been 100% serious
<gh0st_> there are no errors mounting
<mzz> gh0st_: ok, so what are the numbers that aren't matching up? What does "df -h /dev/sdb2" say (after mounting it, obviously)?
<gh0st_>  df -h /dev/sdb2    output    http://paste.ubuntu.com/288821/
<ederico> hello, I just upgraded to 9,10 from 9,04 and I'm having audio problems
<mzz> gh0st_: if the "used" and "size" numbers are accurate "free" being 0 is just because that space is reserved for the root user
<ederico> audio is not working in my browsers, Amarok works, VLC doesn't
<Berzerker> mzz, so do you know?
<mzz> gh0st_: you can change the amount of reserved space using tune2fs, but I recommend you don't because a very full fs tends to fragment more
<mzz> Berzerker: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Berzerker> mzz, apt still uses the regular ubuntu servers when I do that
<void^_> gh0st_: you do realize a disk advertised as 500gb has only around 465gb?
<AlanBell> I am seeing the beam process taking a lot of CPU
<AlanBell> it is owned by couchdb
<AlanBell> beam is part of erlang I think
<gh0st_> 13 Gigs reserved for root? im starting to get a little bit over my head. i just want to use my drive again xD i dont plan on writing anything else to it, i just need to edit a txt file on there, but it wont even let mew do that. what is tune2fs? also, is there a way to "defrag" this drive?
<mzz> gh0st_: defragmenting wouldn't give you more space.
<cj> what would I need to put in my /etc/apt/sources.list in order to pull karmic from http://ubuntu-releases.eecs.wsu.edu/releases/karmic/ ?
<AlanBell> if I do sudo /etc/init.d/couchdb stop it still carries on
<AlanBell> any idea how to kill it?
<cj> AlanBell: sudo pkill -9 couchdb ?
<mzz> gh0st_: the amount of reserved space is a percentage of the size of the drive.
<Berzerker> mzz, do you have to change every line to the mirror?
<mzz> Berzerker: yes
<AlanBell> it keeps changing pid
<mzz> Berzerker: (you can use fewer lines than it has by default)
<AlanBell> or respawning
<mzz> AlanBell: respawning then.
<mzz> AlanBell: which means you want to figure out what's respawning it and kill that
<void^_> gh0st_: you should still be able to edit a file as root.
<ederico> is there a way to revert to 9.04 from 9.10?
<mzz> gh0st_: what void^_ says is correct, but this really looks like the drive's a bit on the full side, unless (again) the "used" number is not actually accurate.
<mzz> ederico: I'm pretty sure that isn't supported
<wastrel> gnome-termina
<wastrel> l
<gh0st_> i cant edit the text file that i need to regardless of sudo etc, and i am the owner of said file, it just keeps saying the drive is to full
<plazia> hmmm alsamixer doesn't work but sudo alsamixer does. does that mean the sound device is only accessible to root and if so how do I make it accessible to users?
<guntbert> !downgrade | ederico
<ubottu> ederico: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ederico> thanks, tough luck
<arand> gh0st_: why not delete/move something off the drive and try again?
<ederico> I'm having trouble with audio, it works in Amarok but not in the browsers and VLC
<mzz> plazia: being in the "audio" group might help
<plazia> mzz ta mate. so just add my regular user to the audio group. you're a star
<gh0st_> ill try copying a cople gbs off it, then deleting what i copied, but my tranfer rate is 1.7 mb/s for some reason :( and its SATA. so im pretty sure somethings up
<gh0st_> couple*
<mzz> plazia: (there may be a better fix, but I'd expect this to fix it)
<gh0st_> make that 1.3mb/s
<plazia> would have thought ubuntu would have put the normal user in that group.
<plazia> but hey ho.
<joaopinto> gh0st, 1.7 mb/s on SATA are you are concerned with disk space ?
<mzz> gh0st_: might also want to run smartctl on the drive a bit and see if anything scary shows up.
<mzz> gh0st_: and/or look at dmesg.
<AlanBell> mzz: thanks, I used ps aux|grep couchdb to figure out all the processes owned by couchdb and killed them one by one. I think the heart process is the respawner, it keeps things going if they stall or stop.
<paolob> Hi guys! due to some problem in upgrading, I had to manually remove/reinstall some package, and now I haven't the splash screen during boot. What package provides it?
<AlanBell> I guess there is a bug there if /etc/init.d/couchdb stop doesn't actually stop it
<arand> paolob: usplash I think...
<arand> paolob: oh, ahgn on xsplash now
<paolob> arand, xsplash?
<arand> paolob: thought this was #ubuntu just then...
<njbair> It seems that my Epson printer is no longer detected in Karmic. Is this a known issue?
<arand> paolob: yup.
<AlanBell> could someone with a handy karmic box try stopping couchdb and check with ps aux|grep couchdb to see if there are left over processes. If it isn't just me I will reproduce on a clean box and file a bug
<gh0st_> wow. i cant copy anything over. the speed keeps dropping down to a crawl
<gh0st_> like 20kb/s
<mzz> gh0st_: recommend you stop copying and check dmesg
<gh0st_> recent dmesg:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/288823/
<arand> mzz: you think an additional forced fsck might do any good?
<mzz> arand: I wouldn't expect that to affect slowness
<mzz> gh0st_: anything interesting about sdb higher up in dmesg?
<mzz> gh0st_: I'd also run smartctl -a /dev/sdb and look for anything scary
 * mzz recently had a drive die without warning and is currently a bit paranoid about that kind of thing
<gh0st_> sudo apt-get install smartmontools right?
<mzz> yep
<gh0st_> ffs. i cant install now. pc is going nuts. nothing is open for installing programs or updates or synaptic btw          error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288829/
<bais> ghost
<bais> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bais> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<bais> probably you have some program opened that is blocking apt archives
<mzz> gh0st_: badness might have happened to the partition or drive /var is on. Was earlier dmesg output actually from the *command* dmesg or did you copy out of /var/log/dmesg?
<bais> you must to kill them
<gh0st_> yes, thats the error to get the tools to see if theres another error xD i cant believe this, this was a fresh install 2 hours ago
<gh0st_> the command dmesg
<mzz> gh0st_: is /var on sdb?
<gh0st_> i dont understand that
<gh0st_> o
<gh0st_> yes, sorry
<gh0st_> the gears had to turn for a bit
<mzz> gh0st_: you said something weird is going on with /dev/sdb1 (the drive you're trying to create a text file on, etc). Is that the same drive as the one /var is on?
<mzz> gh0st_: ok, if that partition is full I'm not surprised apt fails
<gh0st_> no, /var is on my actual drive "sda"   the storage drive with the issues is only for storage. it has music and movies. it is "sdb"
<mzz> odd for the problem to be spreading, unless this is some regular apt client you overlooked, or the drives are on the same controller and somehow affecting each other
<mzz> if they *are* on the same controller I'd check if sda is back to normal with the other drive unplugged
<gh0st_> im going to try to copy over much smaller files and work my way up to bigger ones until i free at least 3 gb's so we can troubleshoot more accuratly. sound good?
<cellofellow> when did Ubuntu become a DVD distro? All the Karmic images here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/beta/ are DVD images.
<mzz> well, I'd really want to run smartctl on the drive if it is misbehaving
<cellofellow> oops, wrong mirror
<gh0st_> thats the plan if i can free up space, maybe that lock will go away, then i can install/run the prog, but if not, i will have to restart and i will be back :)
<mzz> gh0st_: the lock's not on sdb, iiuc.
<arand> cellofellow: yea, you want releases.ubu...
<gh0st_> so a restart or at least log on/off required
<void^_> gh0st_: run lsof or fuser on the lockfile, if it doesn't show any processes just rm it
<gh0st_> brb, relogging, computer is unusable
<njbair> where should I go to get to the bottom of printer issues in karmic? My Epson printer is no longer detected.
<ergo> hello
<ergo> did anyone here had success using empathy and gg network ?
<darkham> now network manager applet works with static connections...
<darkham> nm wins!+
<gh0st_> back
<gh0st_> what was the smartctl command again? (tools are installed)
<gh0st_> mzz?
<mzz> gh0st_: smartctl -a /dev/sdb (might want to run it on sda too)
<mzz> gh0st_: you can pastebin the output, there's an overall status near the top of it
<gh0st_> command completed, and i have no idea what any of that means xD (ran on the problem drive)   http://paste.ubuntu.com/288842/
<gh0st_> the only thing that jumps out at me is  Error: UNC 240 sectors at LBA = 0x0047f03f = 4714559
<solarion> is xorg eating 100% cpu a known problem?
<gh0st_> make any sence to you mzz?
<arand> solarion: can have many odd causes
<solarion> arand: it went away a day or two ago, then returned yesterday evening
 * mzz frowns at Multi_Zone_Error_Rate
<MrKeuner> hello, is there ubuntu supported java sdk
<MrKeuner> for karmic
<mzz> gh0st_: I'd "smartctl -t short /dev/sdb" it, wait 3 minutes, and run "smartctl -a /dev/sdb" again
<wirechief_> MrKeuner: karmic is not supported, it has not been officially released.
<mzz> MrKeuner: apt-get install default-jdk worked, so probably yes
<gh0st_> running now
<mzz> but what wirechief_ said, obviously
<Berzerker> I'm having a problem, I can't download any firefox add-ons, just sticks at connecting.
<MrKeuner> mzz, and which is the default jdk? iced tea sun or gjc
<mzz> gh0st_: but again, I've recently had a drive die on me, so I'm inclined to jump at ghosts (no pun intended)
<mzz> err, that wasn't actually english
<gh0st_> xD
<mzz> someone help me out here
<mzz> MrKeuner: openjdk apparently
<gh0st_> try re-installing firefox
<mzz> MrKeuner: (you can figure this stuff out for yourself by using packages.ubuntu.com if you don't have karmic installed yet)
<gh0st_> waited 3 minutes, executing sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb now
<solarion> a-HA
<mzz> ah, "jump at ghosts" actually *is* english?
<MrKeuner> mzz, thanks
<Berzerker> I'm having a problem, I can't download any firefox add-ons, just sticks at connecting.
<Dai> so you said, less than 5 minutes ago.
<gh0st_> newest result:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/288847/    thanks so much btw mzz
<solarion> I'm hitting bug 439138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439138 in cryptsetup "[karmic] Xorg 100% CPU utilization -- only after first login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439138
<Dai> Berzerker: did you just update firefox?  restarting that could help.  you may also need to reinstall firefox completely, though i'm not sure, so don't quote me on that
<mzz> gh0st_: Completed: read failure
<mzz> gh0st_: that's not good :(
<Dai> mzz: that and the big FAILING_NOW
<gh0st_> dont tell me my drive is pooched i will litterally, not in haha lol computer terms CRY
<solarion> unfortunately, the network suckage is unrelated
<mzz> solarion: me too, occasionally
<Dai> not a good thing to see
<mzz> Dai: yeah, that's what made me have him run a selftest
<mzz> gh0st_: strongly recommend you copy as much data as possible off that drive asap. You might have to use something like dd_rescue to do this
<Dai> gh0st_: my recommendation is that if you can READ from it, get everything off of it as quickly as you can, because that drive is going to platter heaven
<solarion> yes
<Berzerker> Dai, yeah just restarted it, works now, thanks
<gh0st_> :0
<solarion> I seocond jumping ship
<mzz> gh0st_: don't try anything else repairs-wise right now, just get everything you can off that drive
<Dai> Berzerker: np
<Berzerker> Dai, ahh, spoke too soon, xmarks isn't downloading
<mzz> gh0st_: I'm actually currently using a drive that *was* failing similarly but "got better" after repeated runs of badblocks in destructive mode, but I would be *very* hesitant to trust such a drive with anything important.
<Berzerker> Dai, netiher is stumbleupon...
<gh0st_> excuse the profanity but FUCK! i have 500gb worth of stuff and only 200gb avail on this drive, brb im getting all important that i can NOW
<kavurt> I say "sudo aptitude update" and get this: "Current status: 136 updates [+28], 619 new [-10]." What does "619 new" mean here?
<braintorch> Hi. It seems, that 9.10 gnome-applets package does not contain mixer applet anymore. Does anybody know, is it just beta bug, or this applet was completely removed from karmic?
<Berzerker> Dai, nope, still not working
<Dai> hmm
<mzz> gh0st_: might want to copy critical things off now, physically unplug the drive, get a replacement drive, and then copy the rest
<solarion> of course, my jittery ssh session and and interrupted music stream don't keep the appleoids from spamming my syslog with invalid query packets
<mzz> gh0st_: http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html may be of interest if you decide to attempt "repairs" later
<solarion> gh0st_: make sure you use "conv=noerror,sync" in your dd command and a block size of 512 (dd if=/dev/<disk> of=<output_file> bs=512 conv=sync,noerror)
<solarion> that's the main thing
<solarion> if you can, do that twice (two copies) and make one chattr +i (immutable)
<mzz> braintorch: we had someone earlier with the same problem. There's a new applet (actually implemented as a notification area icon) that should be on by default and depends on pulse
<Dai> solarion: if the drive's 500GB and he only has 200GB available, that's probably not going to work.
<mzz> braintorch: so make sure pulse is running properly, and make sure the new applet (gnome-volume-control-applet) is running and you have a notification area for it.
<solarion> then you can use e.g. fsck to clean up as much as you can, or something like foremost to find the various files floating around in the soup.
<Dai> but normally i would agree
<gh0st_> my other drive is filling up as we speak. every episode of mythbusters, every episode of House, Rescue me. im not even getting to the movies yet :(
<mzz> solarion: I'd use dd_rescue
<braintorch> mzz: yes, and this is a problem, if you want to remove pulseaudio
<mzz> braintorch: correct.
<solarion> Dai: available space is irrelevant; get a bigger drive now if you need it
<solarion> mzz: I don't know of dd rescue
<Berzerker-> Dai, still doesn't work....this is really pissing me off
<gh0st_> transfer rate between 600 kb/s to 10 mb/s
<mzz> braintorch: afaik there's no non-pulseaudio volume control thing available currently, although I suspect it wouldn't be impossible to port (forwardport?) it
<Dai> Berzerker-: i dunno what to tell you
<mzz> solarion: "apt-cache show ddrescue", it's very similar to dd but with a few tweaks that make it more convenient for this use case.
<mzz> solarion: there's also http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html which has the same name but is a different program, and about as convenient for this as you can get
<mzz> gh0st_: ^^^ that might be of use once you have a large enough drive available
<braintorch> mzz: when I asked about it on #gnome channel somebody tells, that gnome 2.28.0 have a mixer applet, and ubuntu package maintainers just removed it from applets package
<mzz> braintorch: I stand corrected. Someone should package that one then.
<joaopinto> there is a gnome-volume-control-applet
<joaopinto> which is the one used in karmic
<gh0st_> thanks mzz, i saw that, im just in panic mode right now, im going to fill my root drive now with everything i can for important stuff, then unplug the drive for later, as i only have 10$ to my name :(
<braintorch> orz That pushing users to PA doesn't make me happy
<braintorch> joaopinto: yes, but you need pulseaudio to use it
<joaopinto> braintorch, right, you are expected to be using it
<test34> my logitech wireless headset stopped working with the latest update
<skierpage> I used usb-creator in Kubuntu 9.04 to make a live USB of kubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso.  When I reboot with it, I get a syslinux "boot:" prompt.  Should this work?  Any troubleshooting pointers?
<braintorch> joaopinto, mzz: thanks. Seems, I'll have to build sound applet manually. PA sounds like a crap on my system.
<test34> In the System Log viewer, is it normal that the "boot" log is empty ?
<NinjaPlimsolls> hi all
<mzz> gh0st_: I can imagine. The drive in my mother's system died last week. I still have to rescue her data (backups are massively stale)
<mzz> which is why I have those ddrescue links around, I was using them myself yesterday
<gh0st_> damn, that sucks. this portable drive of mine get used exclusivley (used to be over a network) for my wife and i to watch movies, shows (no cable) , game together (WoW and Diablo 2) and share music. it was practically the heart of all our entertainment/ our network. this sucks huge.
<mzz> gh0st_: it's possible only a few kb are actually unreadable, but you really do need a new drive to recover to. If possible you'd even (temporarily) need twice the size of the current drive, so you can run fsck on a copy.
<Berzerker-> test
<villewitt> I'm having trouble with my Nvidia Go 7300 (atm using 185.18.36) and would like to know what the differences between Nvidia 96, Nvidia 173 and Nvidia 185 are. Any pointer?
<mzz> (one advantage of smaller partitions: you need less extra space for this kind of recovery work)
<NinjaPlimsolls> villewitt, get the recommended driver
<NinjaPlimsolls> villewitt,  which is probably 185
<villewitt> NinjaPlimsolls: I do have the recommended (according to "Hardware Drivers" that is...)
<NinjaPlimsolls> villewitt, so what problems are you having?
<gh0st_> i planned on getting a TB drive, but not this soon, i was hoping it would hold out a little bit longer till we had the $$'s. fingers crossed that i can at least get the games and shows. i vow to never use ext4 ever again
<Wolfcastle> hello
<NinjaPlimsolls> hi Wolfcastle
<mzz> gh0st_: this is a hardware problem, your filesystem is unrelated
<villewitt> Only one monitor online at a time - even when I use TwinView and can see a ~x2 sized screen/desktop
<Wolfcastle> So I'm having problems installing the broadcom sta driver
<solarion> gh0st_: you should buy a Seagate drive, so that my friends keep their jobs. :)
<Wolfcastle> I go to system->hardware controllers
<NinjaPlimsolls> villewitt, sorry, I have no experience of dual monitor setups :(
<Wolfcastle> select the bcom driver
<Wolfcastle> and when entering my password nothing happens
<gh0st_> its caused me alot of headaches since ive tried it out, both os wise and using apache etc, everything else is just now caught up to ext4 yet.
<villewitt> :p
<gh0st_> as for seagate, id love to buy seagate, but there expensive!
<solarion> there's maxtor
<MCROnline_> villewitt are you using the nvidia X server settings?
<solarion> (is just another Seagate brand)
<NinjaPlimsolls> villewitt, all I know is the mystical genies that connect drive my 7950GT are working! :P
<NinjaPlimsolls> &*
<solarion> (note that I've heard lots of complaints about certain Seagate drives; check the reviews)
<solarion> I think the only one I've had fail to date is my old lpatop's 160gb drive
<mzz> thing is that drives don't live forever, and even if you actually check their health regularly they don't always give you a convenient warning well before data is actually lost
<mzz> and I don't think distros do that health check for you by default
<villewitt> MCROnline: I have tried different things... One which fails is: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo X -configure && cp ./xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo reboot...
<NinjaPlimsolls> mzz, indeedy, SMART can only predict failures based on previous records
<NinjaPlimsolls> it cant predict an impending head crash
<villewitt> and sudo nvidia-xconfig && sudo nvidia-settings
<mzz> yep, and there seem to be failure modes that aren't quite as catastrophic as a head crash but still can't really be predicted
<MCROnline_> villewitt: I noticed a peculiarity on my twinview.  It would only work if i restarted X each time i changed settings
<villewitt> Then I get a strange behaviour when I try to use nvidia-settings to set twinview
<NinjaPlimsolls> mzz, SMART certainly didn't predict me hotplugging a SATA drive and causing the controller board to short out :P I guess the arc across the molex was an indication eh!? ;)
<MCROnline_> villewitt: are you after clone screens or a desktop extension?
<villewitt> Extension or 2 separate X servers... not clone
<MCROnline_> villewitt:  Silly question, but you did have the screens plugged in 1st before doing it yes?
<mzz> NinjaPlimsolls: I tested a failed drive from another family member a while back, and found out my system wouldn't power up even with just the power connector connected to that drive. I'm glad it didn't manage to destroy my psu or anything else.
 * mzz assumes it was shorting the power connector and his psu coped by not starting
<villewitt> I have actually tried to set up things with first booting with a single monitor (laptop). Then before using nvidia-settings' auto-detect, plug CRT (2. monitor) in
<NinjaPlimsolls> probably an earth fault
<villewitt> also, I have tried with monitors added from boot...
<MCROnline_> villewitt:  No. you must have them plugged in first.  Nvidia binary blob is fussy for some reason (thats how i have to do it on my nvidia laptop to a crt screen and my home pc here with my 24" screen and my projector)
<villewitt> hmm - my hardware could have gone bonsai... Will boot into 8.10, 9.04 and debian to see if they can still use two monitors...
<MCROnline_> villewitt.: I hope not :)
<villewitt> plugged in first... ...meaning before driver init?
<NinjaPlimsolls> villewitt, your hardware has been miniaturised and planted in a shallow container? ;)
<MCROnline_> villewitt: Before boot
<villewitt> k
<mzz> certainly an interesting choice of euphemism there
<NinjaPlimsolls> my hardware is deciduous
<villewitt> I'm coding an OS at the University... But I can't get my second monitor on... There is something rotten happening... damn binary blobs!
<MCROnline_> villewitt: oh yes, the eye candy is nice and all, but do anything out of the ordinary and you are toast :)
<MCROnline_> villewitt: oh yes.. turn of compiz
<mzz> mmm, they're just annoying if you're like me and actually do use the source for debugging purposes occasionally
<MCROnline_> villewitt: it acted up with me here with 2 screens (it was ok as clone) but the 2nd screen was zoomed in far too much
<villewitt> But it is as if my secondary monitor is never turned on - when I pull VGA out, it says missing connection...
<tininek> hi, how can I install grub-pc and autodetect all my operating systems, I have no idea how to do this, and i can not boot any partition now
<tininek> is there any option to scan for partitions in grub/pc_
<villewitt> MCROnline: Are you telling me that the driver will turn the CRT out completly off do to compiz being on?!?
<shadowhywind> Hay all, Just a random question, When ever I move my mouse to a firefox window or even say synaptics text field, My mouse theme will change, any ideas?
<MCROnline_> villewitt: no, if you have compiz effects on and two monitors i find if i do what you want (stretch to 2nd screen) it screws with the image
<tininek> !grub-pc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub-pc
<TLF> hello
<TLF> is audacious broken?
<tininek> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tininek> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MCROnline_> I thought Grub2 wouldnt be installed if you did an upgrade?
<tininek> well, i messed up everything MCROnline_
<villewitt> oh, fair enough... But first I need the monitor to react... Small details such as strecthed images is just luxury :p Anyway thx, will try one last time with clean configs...
<tininek> i just need whatever to be able to boot, now im on a live karmic pendrive
<TLF> noone using audacious here?
<shadowhywind> TLF: whats your problem with audacious?
<tininek> TLF, try decibel
<Wolfcastle> is there another way of installing the broadcom driver...besides from using hardware drivers in the menu
<TLF> shadowhywind: some (most) mp3 starting at the middle of the song
<TLF> in karmic, i mean
<TLF> no problem with xine,mplayer,vlc
<TLF> etc
<shadowhywind> TLF: just to be "correct" you mean audacious2? right?
<tininek> can i restore grub from a usb live? it seems it does not know where to install, as the /boot folder may be on the ram, not on the disc
<TLF> shadowhywind: that's the only audacious on karmic :)
<shadowhywind> TLF: I just tried a handful of files, and didn't have any issues
<xorAxAx> hi, how can i adjust the volume of the mic? i dont find the volume controls anymore
<mzz> xorAxAx: try system -> preferences -> sound (input tab)
<TLF> shadowhywind: weird, then
<TLF> shadowhywind: maybe a plugin is having issues with mp3 playing?
<TLF> no problem with this decibel player, also
<xorAxAx> mzz: no, i dont want to record the mic
<MCROnline_> shadowhywind: maybe you got crossfading set up and the slider is too far to the right :)
<shadowhywind> TLF: maybe, that or have you tried a different sound plugin
<MCROnline_> shadowhywind: sorry, meant for TLF
<mzz> xorAxAx: then I don't understand your question
<TLF> weird
<xorAxAx> mzz: i want to adjust the mic mixer volume
<TLF> I deleted the audacious config dir and now it's fine
<TLF> lol
<xorAxAx> playback volume
<TLF> thanks all :)
<mzz> xorAxAx: hmm, I'm not actually sure how you're supposed to do that in the pulseaudio world. I'd just use alsamixer from a terminal if I was in a hurry
<xorAxAx> mzz: that just gives me the pulseaudio master
<xorAxAx> hell, this is broken
<xorAxAx> can i get the old mixer app?
<xorAxAx> whats the name
<mzz> um, sec
<mzz> xorAxAx: no pulseaudio master if I run alsamixer here
<atrus> xorAxAx: what do you mean the volume of the mic? Do you mean the microphone being replayed on the speakers, or the level at which it's captured?
<mzz> xorAxAx: should be able to pass it commandline switches to bypass pulse if you're currently getting pulse, but I can't tell you what they are since I'm not getting pulse.
<mzz> atrus: former
<beck-and-call> Could use some help migrating an Intel xorg.conf to Catalyst.  Can someone give me a hand for a sec?
<atrus> xorAxAx: alsamixer -c<card num, usually 0> bypasses pulseaudio there.
<sako> hey guys, are there complaints in here for gtk buttons not  working?
<mzz> that's what I was going to try, but just plain "alsamixer" also works here, so I can't check.
<shadowhywind> does any one have any ideas, on why my mouse theme would change the moment the mouse enters a firefox window?
<skierpage> Has anyone used usb-creator to make a Live USB of a Karmic .iso ?
<mzz> sako: nope!
<sako> I am having trouble with the "wizards".. I can't click on the Next button since Ubuntu 9.10
<mzz> sako: err, actually wait. bug 443004?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443004 in eclipse "Eclipse GTK is not working correct - especially buttons" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443004
<TLF> goodbye
<sako> I have to hit space bar or enter
<sako> yea
<xorAxAx> atrus: i want the graphical one
<sako> shit
<xorAxAx> atrus: whats the name?
<mzz> sako: "fix committed" though!
<sako> mzz, that's it...
<sako> weird?
<sako> I just got all the updates
<sako> maybe I have to restart?
<mzz> sako: "committed" doesn't necessarily mean "available in karmic" right now
<mzz> sako: check the bug for details
<sako> ah yes
 * mzz has no clue about it, it was just in his /lastlog buttons
<sako> how did you find it so quick mzz?
<atrus> xorAxAx: i suspect it doesn't exist anymore. you could try installing gnome-alsamixer if you want a gui
<mzz> sako: searched my irc backlog (over the last 24 hours) for "buttons"
<xorAxAx> atrus: thanks
<sako> mzz, sick
<sako> mzz, what program you use for that?
<xorAxAx> next problem: i cannot activate standby in my shutdown menu. `pm-suspend` works, though
<mzz> sako: irssi (just type "/lastlog buttons")
<sako> sounds like a fun script to write :)
<sako> wow
<sako> ok time to get back on irssi
<sako> brb :)
<MCROnline_> sako: I have had issues with eclipse for the last 2 days, but ubotto just explained why :)
<sako> MCROnline, same deal? buttons?
<villewitt> MCROnline: removed xorg.conf, created a new, default one... looks fine so far. Now in nivdia-settings should I go for twinview or separate x servers first? (Which is more robust/safe)
<MCROnline_> sako: well it wont start unless i switch theme to human (it complains about gtk themes if started from command line).  But essentially, yes
<mzz> sako: "/lastlog somenick 10" and having a really short attention span is how I keep track of multiple conversations on irc in parallel
<MCROnline_> villewitt: go for sel
<MCROnline_> oops. seperate x screen for 2 destops
<MCROnline_> if it crashes it crashes, i have not found one more robust than the other
<villewitt> k, thx... Will try without Xinerama first...
<sako> mzz that is awesome
<DopeGhoti> mzz: thanks for that from here, too
<MCROnline_> villewitt: Xinerama gives all the compiz issues here with 2 screens
<villewitt> I turend off compiz this time... Just to see if it makes any diff
<villewitt> ~turned
<MCROnline_> villewitt: good idea, just to be sure
<villewitt> apply, same to X configuration (to merge or not to merge)
<villewitt> save...
<MCROnline_> villewitt: i always choose not to as i dont trust merges :)
<villewitt> I did save&merge
<villewitt> :p
<MCROnline_> villewitt: lol nvm :)  did you get the two displays up?
<villewitt> Nope - havent applied/saved yet...
<MCROnline_> villewitt: i will keep my fingers crossed for you :)
<villewitt> This might be the disturbing part... How do you then proceed with your "makeing-nvidia-save-it"
<scyx> will the iconset still change till the release? some icons seem blurred. but tbh i don't like the whole blackness that's going on in the karmic theme >_>
<Berzerker> best music player?
<sako> i love th new icons ;)
<MCROnline_> villewitt: you have to open nvidia-settings with gksudo or change the icon to have gksudo in the command section to ensure it gets root permissions
<sako> minimal and cool
<villewitt> Ville does sudo nvidia-settings
<sako> how can I see what packages are installed in apt-get
<xorAxAx> 00:21:47 < xorAxAx> next problem: i cannot activate standby in my shutdown menu. `pm-suspend` works, though
<MCROnline_> villewitt save will work then
<xorAxAx> does anyone have an idea?
<xorAxAx> how to debug it, check gpp etc.
<villewitt> "Preview" has Device0, Device1 and Card0...
<villewitt> Cant be correct...
<MCROnline_> villewitt:  one card, card0, two x sessions device0 device1
<MCROnline_> villewitt: do you have an image?
<villewitt> 'driver "nvidia" ' listed 3 times, one in each
<villewitt> http://pastebin.com/d1d9e9f72
<villewitt> This has not been commited to disc - it's just the merge preview
<MCROnline_> villewitt: seems good to me.  Two screens two x servers correct?
<villewitt> Without merge: http://pastebin.com/d477e6c1e
<villewitt> ...better I guess
<scyx> and i'm sorry but the new netbook launcher goes completely against any kind of usability guidelines.. separate favourites/directories panels, way too thin scrollbar and locking up the whole screen every time you launch an app doesn't seem very user-friendly to me =/
<MCROnline_> villewitt: looks ok to me :)
<villewitt> Having saved I'll try both... Cu in 2 minutes...
<MCROnline_> villewitt: good luck!
<villewitt> Hope I don't need "luck" :p
<MCROnline_> villewitt: so do i
 * mzz considers patching indicator-applet-session to hide his username, which doesn't change all that often and he can usually remember
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-09
<iflema> dino
<Wolfcastle> anyone knows how to install broadcom drivers withouth jockey-gtk?
<damagu> Hey all, does anyone know how to make the update notifier display in the system tray like in previous releases?
<tonyyarusso> damagu: There's a gconf key for it that you change from true to false
<Wolfcastle> damagu run gconf-editor
<Wolfcastle> damagu, go to apps->update-notifier
<erudio> Hi all, I need help installing 9.10 into a desktop with an Nvidia 6800 Graphics Card.  I keep getting a garbled screen.
<tonyyarusso> damagu: /apps/update-notifier/auto_update false
<Wolfcastle> and deactivate autolunch
<Wolfcastle> autolaunch
<Oli``> has anybody elses associations been COMPLETELY mucked up?
<damagu> tonyyarusso: there isn't an option for auto_update
<kklimonda> Oli``: make sure that your system is fully updated using up-2-date mirror
<damagu> Wolfcastle: okay thanks
<Wolfcastle> no problem
<tonyyarusso> damagu: auto_launch rather
<damagu> Wolfcastle: that's kinda weird... the description implies that making it false will turn off notifications rather than turn them on.
<damagu> I guess I'll have to wait until there are updates to see if it worked. I saw a bug about it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/369820 but it seems to indicate that it's fixed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369820 in update-manager "Stealthy update-manager with virtual desktops" [Medium,Fix released]
<Wolfcastle> I'm gonna install 9.04 again...need wifi asap
<damagu> Wolfcastle: I'm surprised but wifi WOOTB for me
<Wolfcastle> WOOTB?
<damagu> worked out of the box
<damagu> and on a mac book pro too
<damagu> not what I expected
<Wolfcastle> sweet
<Wolfcastle> I don't know why it's not working....kind of hard to debug
<erudio> Need help installing 9.10 into a desktop.  Getting a garbled screen after splash.   Used to use "vesa" driver on xorg.conf,  but xorg is nowhere to be found?   All help is greatly appreciated.
<damagu> yeah it sure is sweet. Mark Shuttleworth said he wanted to compete with Mac OS and he sure has done that. Karmic is way better looking and more complete now. I love it.
<kklimonda> it still has a lot of rough edges
<Berzerker> having a problem getting a timer up for grub2
<kklimonda> maybe we can make an awesome 10.04 release though
<Wolfcastle> yeah I like it too the new software manager is great for normal users
<mzz> heh
 * mzz has barely looked at that thing
<Berzerker> have my hidden_timeout=0, hidden_timeout_quiet=false and grub_timeout="5"
<Berzerker> but it's not showing any timer and it's not auto booting after 5 seconds
<Wolfcastle> well off i go to downgrade
<Wolfcastle> see you
<drs305> Berzerker: Do you want to see the menu or look at a blank screen?
<Berzerker> see the menu
<Berzerker> and also a timer
<drs305> I don't know if there is a timer available for the viewable menu. If so, it's not one of the default lines.
<drs305> You might try adding:  TIMEOUT_QUIET=false  but that would be an undocumented feature.
<Berzerker> what is GRUB_TIMEOUT="5" then?
<Berzerker> in combination with GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<drs305> Well, wait, now that I think about it the timeout does display, but I don't know of a setting that controls it.
 * drs305 reboots his laptop to look
<drs305> Yeah, it's there. But I don't know of a setting that controls it.
<drs305> GRUB_TIMEOUT is the viewable timeout.
<Berzerker> well not only does the setting not display, but it's not auto booting after 5 seconds
<drs305> If the hidden timeout is a positive number, you'll be looking at a blank screen for that amount of time.
<drs305> If you have hidden timeout quiet false, you will see a counter on the blank screen.
<Berzerker> I have that
<Berzerker> but it's not working lol
<Berzerker> I update-grubed
<Berzerker> hold on, let me try it again
<jonLappy> I just did an update on my computer (karmic) and my mouse stopped working. Looking on line several other people have my issue but I see no fix for it. Anyone have any ideas?
<jonLappy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/378818 << bug that appears to be affecting me.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378818 in linux "Mouse stopped working after upgrade to Karmic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Berzerker> drs305: did it again, and it worked, oh well, thanks.
<drs305> :-)
<andresmh_> for some reason I cannot seem to be able to disable Compiz Animation plugin. I disable it using the Compiz Config Settings manager and after a few seconds it gets enabled again on its own.
<erudio> Need help installing 9.10 into a desktop.  Getting a garbled screen after splash.   Used to use "vesa" driver on xorg.conf,  but xorg is nowhere to be found?   All help is greatly appreciated.
<jonLappy> erudio: what did you use to install it?
<thiebaude> erudio, which graphics card do you have?
<erudio> jonLappy - I got rid of quiet splash and replaced it with break=bottom so I could edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf with driver "vesa", but its nowhere to be found.
<erudio> I'm using an Nvidia 6800
<thiebaude> ok
<erudio> That was the old way I used to get Ubuntu to work until I could install the Nvidia drivers to get passed the garbled screen.
<thiebaude> erudio, is this a fresh install of 9.10 or upgraded from 9.04?
<erudio> Fresh install
<thiebaude> erudio, i have nvidia also, but i upgraded from 9.04
<erudio> I never tried it with 9.04?   Last version was 8.10 that I used.    Do you think I'll be able to get to the xorg.conf file?
<thiebaude> erudio, i dont know how, when i had intel 815 i knew how, but that was in 9.04
<erudio> I'll try it again with 9.04 and upgrade.
<erudio> Thank you.
<thiebaude> erudio, no problem
<erudio> Hopefully, some more documentation will come out later on.
<darthanubis> anyone have a link to the alpha5 isos?
<Dai> the ones that are two releases out of date?
<darthanubis> Dai, yeah those
<ubox> should broadcom wireless work out of the box this version?
<Dai> that is a good question.  everyplace i'm seeing has moved strictly to the beta ISOs
<Dai> you might still be able to find a torrent, though
<darthanubis> Dai still looking. I thought i came across a page full of releases earlier, but I can find the page in my history
<Dai> http://mirror.ne.gov/ubuntu-iso/DVDs-Ubuntu/karmic/alpha-5/
<Dai> those may still be good
<ConstantineXVI> just making sure, should there be any restricted drivers for a geforce9400m in karmic yet?
<chu_> Anyone had any luck getting gnome-do to run on Karmic?
<darthanubis> Dai, thanks
<Dai> you're welcome
<Dai> i'm not sure why it's useful at this point, but have fun :)
<darthanubis> Dai they are reccomended for recovery if the Beta disk don't work
<darthanubis> I've had no lucj with the Beta iso, at least installing from usb stick
<menzza> Hello im running of a live usb trying to install flash but I get error while installing it it says dpkg: unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and progress file descriptor>; Bad file descriptor
<zmjjmz> darthanubis: what comp?
<Dai> ah, neat
<darthanubis> zmjjmz, comp=?
<zmjjmz> darthanubis: computer
<zmjjmz> make/model, etc.
<menzza> Hello im running of a live usb trying to install flash but I get error while installing it it says dpkg: unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and progress file descriptor>; Bad file descriptor
<darthanubis> figured
<darthanubis> I don't buy commerical PCs
<darthanubis> I build my own.
<darthanubis> But trying to install Beta from usbstick on a Aspire 3680
<darthanubis> My main PC has an Asus P5Q
<darthanubis> mobo of course
<menzza> this flash not getting installed is getting annoying
<arash> is 9.10 LTS?
<menzza> arash: nope
<Steil> hey
<Steil> anyone use uh
<Steil> ubuntu moblin remix?
 * mzz wonders why this dist-upgrade is installing gcj
<mzz> java confuses me
<ubox> anyone know how to get broadcom working in karmic?
<ubox> 4311
<menzza> ubox: did it work in jaunty?
<ubox> in itrepid i had to do it the hard way. but there are drivers on broadcoms website. they have source and a make file. i compiled and then installed. but am not sure what to do next
<ubox> jaunty didn't like my ppc, now i have an amd64
<ubox> *based computer
<menzza> ubox: ok so is it a laptop?
<mzz> looks like it's because openjd stopped providing the java-virtual-machine virtual, and jython depends on that virtual. But openjdk worked just fine without gcj earlier, so huh.
<ubox> yes, an hp dv6404ca
<ubox> and the broadcom chipset is bcm4311
<ubox> i got the tar from them for 64bit
<menzza> ubox: yeah u have the same chip as I do, I had problems in jaunty I installed the propriatary drivers and they sucked, the connection was super slow
<menzza> ubox: but I had a zyxel usb wlan card and that worked out of the box
<ubox> yeah all i have is what inside
<menzza> ubox: so I did not try anything else bcause I was so tired
<ubox> this guy http://aldeby.org/blog/index.php/howto-ubuntu-linux-on-hp-pavilion-dv2000-dv6000-dv9000-series-laptops#suspend  claims that it is supported via the hardware drivers utility
<ubox> does that require a connection to work?
<menzza> ubox: I can try it
<menzza> ubox: just a minute
<ubox> ok, thanks
<mzz> does someone know how I get the list of rdepends of a virtual package name?
<mzz> "apt-cache rdepends java-virtual-machine" does not seem to work
<Lars_G> Hey all
<Lars_G> I messed up my partition trying to parted it to make a separate (and encrypted) home :'(
<Lars_G> So I wanna reinstall
<aliendude5300> Hi, I'm having a problem upgrading. When I  try to  upgrade, I get this error:
<Lars_G> but the pen drive boot (netbook remix) after grub (or syslinux) tryies to mount the (damaged) hdd partition, (first detected ext part I guess).
<aliendude5300> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<aliendude5300> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<aliendude5300> Usually that means aptitude is in use but I restarted the system.
<Lars_G> Without deleting it, (as I don't have parted bootable anymore) is there any way to specify the boot part by hand easily?
<aliendude5300> It's still not working :/
<aliendude5300> My hard drive isn't full, I have almost 800MB free space left.
<aliendude5300> Any ideas?
<ubox> try using sudo
<aliendude5300> ubox: That's what I have been doing. Thanks anyways.
<aliendude5300> Well actually I was using sudo su to become root first, that way I only have to type my password once.
<ubox> oh ok, maybe another program is open? synaptec, add remove programs, etc
<ubox> umm, maybe just use sudo <command> as regular user
<aliendude5300> I thought that too until I ran pkill apt-get, pkill aptitude, pkill synaptic as root, and then when that didn't work I rebooted the system
<ubox> if you continue with the same session you will usually only have to enter the pass for sudo once
<ubox> that is rather odd
<aliendude5300> sudo su makes you become root. You have the same privilege escalation as when you use regular sudo
<ubox> i would just use su
<aliendude5300> ubox: Well, that is true, although if you leave the terminal inactive, you will need the password again
<ubox> yes, i did think it timed out once on me
<aliendude5300> Trying the command with only sudo produces the same result though
<ubox> wasn't sure though
<ubox> i'm a bit stumped
<aliendude5300> when in update-manager it says "Waiting for other tasks" but nothing is open.
<aliendude5300> Clicking cancel causes update manager to crash, but when I hit submit report, it complains I don't have the latest updates (ironic?).
<ubox> very ironic
<ubox> at least you have internet
<aliendude5300> Everything works fine, but I need to be able to update
<ubox> i just installed on my new laptop and it has a roadcom card
<ubox> *broadcom
<aliendude5300> I think there is a broadcom driver, am I wrong?
<aliendude5300> What card do you have? If unsure, use sudo lshw
<ubox> i compiled a driver but it went into lib/modules/uname/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<ubox> bcw4311
<ubox> i was trying the driver given by broadcom for 64 bit on their website
<ubox> i could probably use the old fwcutter method
<ubox> or bcm4311 rather?
<ubox> but it is 4311 anyway
<aliendude5300> On my laptop, I have an atheros chipset that worked out of the box. Never had any trouble with wireless, although I have had friends who couldn't get theirs working.
<ubox> i think i read that it does work with the hardware driver utility as of karmic, but i think i need a connection for that tool to work
<ubox> and i only have wifi
<aliendude5300> Do you have ethernet on the laptop and a router?
<aliendude5300> You could always plug it in with a cheap ethernet cord (some are actually less than $5!)
<crf_>  hi, I am trying ubuntu karmic, and while running top, I wondered what "beam" from user "couchdb" is.
<ubox> i wish, it is my landlords wifi he gives me
<ubox> i could share my connection from this laptop but i tried that for my xbox and it breaks my connection
<Lars_G> ok how do I set the usb/cdrom dev on the menu? it's not root= ?
<Lars_G> for the usb netbook installer
<menzza> hmm no luck with the wireless
<aliendude5300> menzza: What's your problem?
<menzza> aliendude5300: getting my wireless broadcom card to work.. I have now A zyxel usb wlan card and it works
 * aliendude5300 will be right back after a reboot...
<Lars_G> Please :(
<ubox> so here is what i have found, there is a wl.ko in with the rest of the wireless modules, b43 etc
<ubox> how do i modprobe that?
<ubox> the wl.ko is what the source from broadcom created
<s1gmab3ta> hey guys, what is the apt-get command to upgrade to karmic?
<arand> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<s1gmab3ta> thank youu
<arand> Hmm, that's no help in this case...
<arand> update-manager -d  is usually one way...
<crf_> arand, do man apt-get
<burner> someone should update the UpgradeNotes wiki page
<arand> Indeed
<arand> "There are currently no beta versions of ubuntu" :/
<crf_> I think sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lars_G> is there no way to manually specify the usb pen drive's device for a live-install or live boot?
<burner> i'm on it
<s1gmab3ta> dist-upgrade doesn't do it
<s1gmab3ta> i'll try update-manager -d
<burner> yeah, that's what I just put on the wiki... "gksudo update-manager -d"
 * burner wishes the wiki theme wasn't so ugly
<s1gmab3ta> seems to work.
<burner> The new look kicks so much ass
<s1gmab3ta> burner: you mean the new look of 9.10?
<burner> yeah
<s1gmab3ta> yeah its pretty solid
<burner> the boot experience & the new icons + wallpapers
<arand> Inderdaad
<burner> anyone know if you can move items in the notification area at all?  I wish volume was in the bottom left
<arand> Ah, not to sure about the boot thogh... wallpaper is pretty ugly, especially on high res it's just edgy...
<burner> oh, i just use the new options when you click change background
<Lars_G> :'(
<s1gmab3ta> ive only used it on my 1024x600 netbook
<s1gmab3ta> are you talking about the dark brown with white ubuntu text
<s1gmab3ta> or the white ubuntu logo on black
<arand> burner: yes volume applet should be movable to anywhere....
 * burner likes hte cherries
<burner> arand: not in 9.10, it's part of the notification area and there is no applet anymore
<arand> burner: ah, right, well thatn you might have to grab the whole area...
<arand> I don't know what happens should you add specific volume control (I think, it's still add-able)...
<burner> yeah... I've found that out... which is lame for Fitts' law.  I want to place something useable in the corner of my screen like volume
<burner> it's not addable here
<burner> i think someone has to make a new pulseaudio aware applet if we want it
<ubuntu> well I dont seem to have any luck with my wireless broadcom card
<burner> ubuntu: what happens when you click "hardware drivers"?
<arand> I guess they're trying to shove as much as possible inside the notification area, with the whole "cleaning up tray"-sheningans(i'd say folly)
<burner> oh well, i'll take it for the new pulse features
<ubuntu> burner: well now it does not show any drivers because I did not push the wifi button on at statup
<ubuntu> burner: but  normally it shows drivers
 * burner shrugs
<burner> and they look installed but no luck in detecting networks?
<ubuntu> burner: well the driver is in use yes but then there is this thing calld fwcutter or somthing that does not install
<ubuntu> ubuntu: well it didnt work in jaunty either so
<burner> are you installed or livecd?
<burner> fwcutter refers to firmware
<ubuntu> burner: live usb
<burner> i bet it works on an installed system
<burner> once you get the firmware that is
<chu_> Anyone had any luck getting gnome-do to run on Karmic?
<ubuntu> burner: ok well I have jaunty installed on this computer but i had no luck there either
<ubox> ubuntu: i too am having a horrid time with my broadcom card
<ubox> i even tried the driver broadcom supplies for us
<menzza> ubox: yeah ;/
<ubox> lol
<ubox> hey :)
<menzza> ubox: hey ;O
<menzza> ;P
<menzza> ubox: I cant understand why it does not work
<menzza> ubox: did u install fwcutter=
<ubox> this is going to drive me crazy, it appears to work but i can't connect to anything or see networks
<milos_1> is irc working in empathy?
<menzza> damn keyboard :P
<ubox> not yet menzza
<ubox> that is my last resort
<menzza> ubox: yeah.. well we have the same issue
<ubox> there are already both b43 and b43legacy modules installed, i blacklisted them and not it doesn't work at all. with them not black listed it works but not networks show up
<menzza> ubox: yeah.. well one would think that the proprietary driver would work out of the box but guess not
<chu_> Or, does anyone know of a good irc channel concerning bison/flex? :p
<ubox> ya, i dunno. i'm going to see if i can connect to my phone tethered as adhoc
<menzza> ubox: okey
<ubox> i'm going to lose my hair
<aliendude5300> milos_1: I'm in empathy's IRC right now.Seems to be working
<milos_1> aliendude5300: hm, well I'm doing something wrong then
<ubox> menzza have you got resume working?
<milos_1> aliendude5300: what I need to put in account text entry?
<aliendude5300> did you connect to the server, and then type #ubuntu+1 as the room?
<ubox> mine suspends to ram but resumes to black, the hdd light goes when i click or type though
<aliendude5300> You should leave it blank unless you have a registered account on freenode that identifies via MsgServ.
<ubox> it's like it doesn't resume the video
<aliendude5300> maybe just put in username
<milos_1> aliendude5300: it gives me error, can't connect. Ok, I'll try it
<luka> hello, ive installed startupmanager and it downgrade grub... i reinstalled grub-pc but now i cant see the menu on the startup of my computer... how can i fix this?
<milos_1> aliendude5300: i don't get it. How empathy knows to which server to connect. Where should I enter this info? Still can't connect
<aliendude5300> Select it under network, in my case, I selected "FreeNode".
<luka> no idea about this??
<nemo> *sigh*
<nemo> pulseaudio + SDL still = fail in karmic :-/
<Dr_Willis> The grub2 menu can be hidden by default ediut the /etc/default/grub file and comment out the  line about 'hidden'
<Dr_Willis> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Dr_Willis> luka and that should Unhide the menu
<luka> ok i will try it thanks
<nemo> 100% CPU usage
<nemo> on both cores eventually
<nemo> (first in process then in, um, pulse I think)
<nemo> then lockups
<nemo> ugh
 * nemo sighs and disables sound again
<wastrel> bugs are annoying
<wastrel> did you know there's a bug in url parsing in gnome-terminal
<oldude67> ugh brain just died, whats the command to run grub?
<Dr_Willis> sudo update-grub to have it reconfigure itself
<oldude67> thanks...i knew it wasnt nothing huge..just couldnt remember.
<nemo>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<nemo>  5418 nemo      20   0  286m 166m  12m R  112  5.5   4:06.41 hwengine
<nemo> 23789 nemo      20   0  123m  55m  12m S   46  1.8   9:44.88 compiz.real
 * nemo sighs
<nemo> and scrambled sound
<nemo> until I kill pulseaudio
<oldude67> i never thought i would say it, but god i wished they would of left alsa alone...pulse has been nothing but a headache.
<Dr_Willis> ive not had any issues with it untill 9.10 - now i get the little poping every time it starts to play a sound after being quiet for a while
<nemo>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<nemo>  8368 nemo      20   0  275m 165m  10m R  151  5.5   2:38.30 hwengine
<nemo> 23789 nemo      20   0  123m  55m  12m R   30  1.8  10:19.13 compiz.real
<nemo> really is at 100% of both cores
<nemo> and so on
<Dr_Willis> No idea what hwengine even is
<nemo> Hedgewars
<nemo> .11 uses SDL audio
<nemo> .12 uses openal
<oldude67> when i first started to use linux as my main system i was using slackware, and alsa was never seeing my sound card, then i switched to ubuntu and didnt have a problem till this pulse audio came out.
<nemo> both have major issues w/ pulse
<nemo> so does Wesnoth actually
<ubox> bah, i hate this thing
<Amaranth> nemo: I'm more surprised by the compiz CPU usage
<Amaranth> nemo: This game doesn't have a frame limiter?
<nemo> I have frame rate restricted to 100fps at the moment
<nemo> but I had issues even at 30fps
<Amaranth> ah
<nemo> this card can do 250fps w/o breaking a sweat
<Amaranth> but why?
<Amaranth> more than 60 is a waste
<nemo> was just playing around
<nemo> enjoying new card
<Dr_Willis> moar is betterz
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<milos_1> aliendude5300: where is that network option? I can find it. http://imagebin.ca/view/sTzTU97C.html
<milos_1> s/can/can't
<aliendude5300> milos_1: whoa... my empathy interface is totally different :/ http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/5646/screenshotaccounts.png
<nemo> oldude67: you're not the only one. pulseaudio was an experiment and we are the guineapigs
<nemo> the free alpha testers
<Skif> I haven't been able to record diddly with my microphone since upgrading to karmic. :(
<milos_1> aliendude5300: when did you last updated your system?
<aliendude5300> Today.
<oldude67> nemo, at one time i uninstalled it for a while it was so buggy but i thought maybe i would try for a while to see if it would be use able now. im learning fast its still a pain in the arse.
<aliendude5300> worked before then too though
<nemo> oldude67: i'm still on it only to support other users of default config
<nemo> so I can know their pain
<milos_1> hm
<darthanubis> Yup, Alpha install disk works but not the Beta...
<darthanubis> Good thing I kept the Alpha iso on my computer
<milos_1> aliendude5300: I guess I screwed up with dist-upgrade. One telepathy package was removed so it's probably my fault.
<pete__> can anyone help me access my work email (tried everything seriously)
<nemo> pete__: what is your work e-mail?
<nemo> exchange?
<pete__> think so
<nemo> 2003 or 2007?
<pete__> http://webmail.alleghenycounty.us
<nemo> try webdav
<nemo> in Exchange
<nemo> will work against 2003
<nemo> you'll need the OWA url
<pete__> owa
<nemo> owa connector is in Exchange.
<nemo> also irc://irc.gimp.net/evolution
<nemo> can help too
<nemo> I'm playing a game right now
<nemo> so slow to answer
<nemo> talking between turns of Hedgewars :)
<nemo> pete__: Outlook Web Access
<pete__> how do i figure out what settings for evelution
<nemo> um
<nemo> well.
<nemo> look and google. and if I have a moment, I can try walking through
<nemo> if you don't manage
<pete__> k
<nemo> try that link above too
<nemo> IRC url
<nemo> assuming your client supports :)
<pete__> k on
<nemo> pete__: also. your workplace might support IMAP
<nemo> I'll scan later maybe
<nemo> that would be perfect
<nemo> if they support macs there is a good chance of that
<pete__> ok
<pete__> i even tried xp in a vm
<nemo> that definitely should have worked :)
<pete__> did not
<pete__> lol
<nemo> pete__: webmail.alleghenycounty.us does not have IMAP open :(
<nemo> you should ask them to :)
<pete__> :(
<pete__> hah
<nemo> anyway. found the connector for OWA?
<pete__> no
<pete__> im new to all this sorry
<menzza> ok my broadcom wireless works now hooraaay
<menzza> but I cant seem to install flash player
<nemo> menzza: are you on AMD64? :)
<menzza> error message Unable to read filedescriptor
<menzza> yes with 32bits ubuntu
<nemo> menzza: oh??
<nemo> why 32 bit ubuntu?
<nemo> that seems silly
<menzza> nemo: old laptop :P
<nemo> so?
<menzza> would not perform any better with 64bit
<menzza> atleast i think this beta version is 32bit :D
 * nemo fires up exchange while playing Hedgewars to see if he can give pete__ better directions
<menzza> how do I check if I have 32 bits or 64 ubuntu?
<jbuncher> has anyone set up samba sharing from a winxp guest to a karmic host in virtualbox-ose?
<nemo> uname -a ? :)
<nemo> jbuncher: wait. why *samba* ?
<nemo> oh. 'cause you don't want to use guest additions?
<nemo> principle of the thing?
<jbuncher> nemo, what else is there to use?
<nemo> jbuncher: virtualbox guest additions + host mount
<menzza> already got it
<jbuncher> nemo, is that possible on the ose virtualbox?
<menzza> thx anyway
<nemo> jbuncher: nope :)  - thus the "principle of the thing" :)
<nemo> me I just add virtualbox to my package hosts
<menzza> still dont know why i am not able to install flash player
<jbuncher> nemo, yeah.  I'm having issues getting vmware to run each time I upgrade, so I'm trying to not get trapped in another proprietary minefield.  Just want the open source stuff.
<nemo> menzza: if you were on 64 bit I'd suggest using the native 10 beta player :)
<menzza> nemo: hehe yes :) but on my desktop flash works and that's 32 bit
<nemo> jbuncher: mm. virtualbox isn't as bad as vmware
<mahdi> Hi, I cannot use persian character in Wine applications ! should I add my language somewhere ?
<nemo> jbuncher: and it has never given me problems on upgrade
<menzza> nemo: so I dont really see why it would not work on my crappy laptop :P
<nemo> jbuncher: good IRC channel too
<nemo> menzza: /me shrugs.
<nemo> heh
<jbuncher> nemo, ok.  Also, in my current vmware vm, I have it set up using samba, so I like that approach.  Not sure if I can do the same thing though.  Does vbox create its own network devices, like vmware does with vmnet?
<nemo> jbuncher: and of course, the only difference really is guest additions.
<nemo> jbuncher: the vbox manual is much better at explaining. or #vbox on this server
<pete__> nemo, so what was i doing lol
<nemo> jbuncher: but it is either using host bridging
<nemo> jbuncher: or a virtual network.
<nemo> relaying to host network device
<nemo> jbuncher: anyway. if you decide to use their vbox, you can always switch to OSE.
<nemo> jbuncher: the two are basically same apart from guest additions
<JamesB192> One of the last 800 or so updates broke KDE4 on my Dell Inspiron 1501. Which is to say I restarted it and the system locks, not even responding to the magic sysrq.
<nemo> jbuncher: but guest additions allows for better mouse integration, graphics accel, just better experience in my book. still. congrats on principles and all that :D
<nemo> ok... back to pete :D
<jbuncher> nemo, yeah, well, it's because compromising my principles with vmware just ends up biting me on every upgrade.
<nemo> heh
<nemo> so not the same :)
<nemo> pete__: ok. are you in the setup wizard for evolution?
<pete__> yea
<nemo> picked "Microsoft Exchange" ?
<pete__> i dont know what ports the server is even on
<nemo> don't need port
<nemo> exchange uses web connector
<nemo> 80 or 443
<nemo> pete__: you see the part for OWA URL though, right?
<pete__> nemo, dhs\t101352@alleghenycounty.us
<pete__> is that a valid login
<nemo> could be
<pete__> k
<nemo> although you might not need the part after the @
<nemo> experiment
<pete__> ssl?
<nemo> that would probably be best
<nemo> pete__: BTW, OWA is not ideal. Exchange likes to disconnect me from mine
<nemo> pete__: but your server appears to expose nothing else
<pete__> um
<pete__> i dont see owa
<pete__> i see imap etc
<nemo> ...
<nemo> pete__: in the list of connection types
<nemo> Microsoft Exchange is one of them
<pete__> yea
<nemo> pick that
<pete__> ok
<nemo> now do you see OWA?
<pete__> no im lookingat where it says server type
<pete__> no option for owa or exchange
<nemo> server type
<nemo> Microsoft Exchange
<nemo> once you pick that you'll see OWA below
<pete__> im serious i dont see that
<nemo> pick it already. geez :-p
<pete__> im on receiving mail
<nemo> pete__: if you really selected Microsoft Exchange
<nemo> it would change the options
<nemo> this isn't a help channel troll I hope
<pete__> i dont see it im serious hold on i think i needed
<nemo> those are really annoying
<pete__> a plugin
<pete__> a troll, seriously dude im not scamming
<nemo> 'k :)
<nemo> pete__: I thought it could be plugin. but you claimed you saw Microsoft Exchange in list
<nemo> if you didn't have plugin you wouldn't see that option
 * JamesB192 coughs, 'VNC.'
<wastrel> hrm my nautilus is barfing rendering .jpg thumbnails
<pete__> nemo, ok got it now
<mahdi> Can Wine support other languages ?
<pete__> whats the owa url
<nemo> http://blog.fosketts.net/2008/08/25/determine-outlook-web-access-url/
<nemo> pete__: if you can't figure it out using procedure there. can try guessing syntax
<nemo> tends to be pretty standard
<pete__> https://server.example.com/exchange/user@example.com/inbox/
<wastrel> my evince is broken too
<wastrel> hrm
<nick125> I could've sworn that Jaunty used 64-bit flash, but it looks like Karmic is using 32-bit...anyway to get the 64-bit flash without manually installing it?
<wastrel> my koala is b0rky
<nemo> nick125: manual install only AFAIK
<nemo> nick125: since 64 bit is still beta
<pete__> nemo, https://webmail.alleghenycounty.us/owa/dhs\t101352/?cmd=contents&module=inbox
<nemo> https://webmail.alleghenycounty.us/owa - that part is probably all it wants though
<nemo> for a URL
<pete__> dhst/t101352
<pete__> is the user name as far as i know
<pete__> using that for a url does not work
<nemo> pete__: bleah.
<nemo> you tried auth and it failed?
<nemo> might be just bad username format
<nemo> dhst\t101352 mebbe
<pete__> https://webmail.alleghenycounty.us/owa/dhst/t101352@alleghenycounty.us/?cmd=contents&module=inbox
<boondoklife> Anyone know whats up with the status on the indicator applet? It has the statuses but none of them are clickable.
<nemo> pete__: well. you can always get the OWA from Outlook if you have a preconfigured client somewhere
<nemo> pete__: hm. lemme see if I can dig up format of the one I'm using at work
<pete__> k
<pete__> any idea nemo
<nemo> hey. I'm busy playing games :-p
<pete__> k..
<nemo> BTW, you really should ask 'em whether they have imap open
<nemo> and if you have Outlook setup
<nemo> look for OWA there
<pete__> once i get the owa i should be in business?
<nemo> pete__: yep
<nemo> pete__: assuming your server's performance is decent
<nemo> Exchange can talk to outlook over MAPI (still very very much beta)
<nemo> OWA (only 2003 - since MS changed the reverse engineered protocol in 2007)
<nemo> or ideally, IMAP/POP
<nemo> which Exchange does support
<wastrel> ms is bad
<Kraln> heh, compiling ubuntu kernel on netbook = die of old age
<alankila> last time I compiled kernel from ubuntu packages it compiled something like 20 packages and took gigabytes
<nemo> pete__: FWIW, took a break from Hedgewars to pull up my work Evolution config
<nemo> pete__: I have username set to just my account name on the network
<wastrel> is hedgewars about gardening?
<wastrel> what's hedgewars
<nemo> pete__: and I have the OWA URL set to https://webmail.mydomain.foo/exchange/
<nemo> pete__: g/l
<nemo> wastrel: http://hedgewars.org
<xnok> bb
<wastrel> why is it called hedgewars
<nemo> wastrel: if you do decide to try it, don't use the package in repo. http://www.getdeb.net/app/Hedgewars <- that one is up to date
<nemo> wastrel: Hedgehog wars ?
<alankila> *sigh* content assist in the karmic's ubuntu packages for eclipse is somehow broken. Do I really have to uninstall this package and fetch it from eclipse.org again?
<nemo> alankila: heh.
<nemo> alankila: personally I use a PPA version
<nemo> WFM ok.
<nemo> but I had similar-ish issues
<nemo> I haven't retested official package lately
<nemo> alankila: have you checked to see if old-style content install works? I seem to recall something about new style not working in the eclipse 3.5 tracking bug
<nemo> the PPA was mentioned in that bug too
<alankila> I am unable to find a way to switch between either new or old style content assist. I can find the preferences item for content assist, though.
<alankila> in any case it's not worth the bother. I'll just switch back to the official release.
<nemo> alankila: yeah. dunno what to say. I'm sticking w/ the PPA one for a while personally
<wastrel> what's content assist
<wastrel> ah eclipse nvm
<wastrel> scrolled up
<nemo> alankila: BTW. the new svn support for Eclipse seems to work much more reliably than subclipse for me.
<alankila> Incredibly, I'm still using CVS myself
<nemo> wow.
<nemo> took me a long time to give up on CVS
<nemo> still can do some things svn can't
<nemo> but svn has a few better tricks up its sleeve, and support tends to be better
<alankila> While I'm inclined to agree, in any case CVS was selected before my time for the projects I'm involved with, and forcing a change isn't anywhere high up in my list of priorities.
<nemo> svn migration is pretty automatic :)
<alankila> yes, I've seen it done, actually...
<nemo> pete__: sooo. did you get my username/url example above?
<nemo> hope it helps
<nemo> g'nite
<alankila> But I've had it in mind to try out git. If I can figure out how that thing works.
<DanaG> grr, how do I make devkit-disks mount something with uid bits allowed?
<DanaG> I'm trying to chroot to another drive, and it's not respecting SUID.
<JamesB192> remove the nosuid flag from /etc/fstab . j/k
 * JamesB192 hates rebooting his karmic kubuntu because it seems to have 'issues' getting started very often.
<DanaG> It's an external drive, so I don't have it in fstab.
<DanaG> Perhaps I should just put it... in fstab.
<TheRealmezquital> how come I have to manually grab an ip using ifdown and then ifup??  I have to do this every time I boot up to karmic
<TheRealmezquital> i only need to do this while connected using a wire
<JamesB192> you would trust arbitrary drives to have suid files?
<chu_> Hi guys, I think I didn't enable some repos or something, anyway, does anyone know what I need to add so "sudo apt-get install gnat-gps" works? I had it working on Jaunty, so I installed it from somewhere, I thought I copied the same sources.list across, but perhaps I installed it another way :p
 * JamesB192 dons a copper-sheet beanie, 'That's just crazy.'
<chu_> Sweet, found it.
<chu_> Any Australians here who use bigpond?
<fulat2k> hi folks, i just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 beta.  system's using nvidia restr. driver with intel HD audio rev 02.  for starters, X doesn't startup properly if I choose the new kernel.  keeps on flickering.  if i choose the previous kernel, I get Gnome screen as usual but the sound card doesn't get recognized.  any ideas?
<JamesB192> One of the last 800 or so updates broke KDE4 on my Dell Inspiron 1501. Which is to say I restarted it (after upgrades) and logging into KDE the system locks, not even responding to the magic sysrq.
<gorgonzola> ok, the latest fglrx update killed my 3d acceleration. help?
<JamesB192> I don't suppose there is some easy way to start KDE not all at once to try an isolate my problem.
<Amaranth> JamesB192: ati?
<gorgonzola> anyone else having problems with fglrx 8.660?
<JamesB192> Yes, RS480 and SB600 .
<Amaranth> JamesB192: it's kwin compositing killing it
<Amaranth> JamesB192: mesa regression
<DanaG> RS480 shouldn't use fglrx.
<Amaranth> DanaG: and fglrx doesn't use mesa
<petafile> So, I can't boot the live CD.  I started trying with alpha 6 and still can't.  Menu loads fine, and then either try/install both just go to a black screen, and install even stops outputting a signal to my monitor.  Can anyone point me to a workaround?
<DanaG> hmm, are there overlapping conversations colliding, then?
<petafile> gf8800 card
<arielCo> Hello everyone. What should I do after an upgrade that was aborted automatically? My system is still functional after installing lots of packages, and dist-upgrade.py tried do "dpkg --reconfigure -a" but I don't know if that succeeded.
<Amaranth> DanaG: yeah :)
<DanaG> ah, I see... I mixed up gorgonzola and JamesB192.
 * arielCo ponders what to do next...
<chu_> Sweet
<chu_> I can restore my entire Jaunty system.
<arielCo> !bug 446916
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446916 in memtest86+ "package memtest86+ 2.11-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: "Can't open /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446916
<gorgonzola> DanaG, sorry, were you talking to me?
<DanaG> No, I was just getting confused by those two conversations... one about radeon and one about fglrx.  =þ
<gorgonzola> oh. anyone here knows why fglrx got svrewed after update to 8.660?
<DanaG> hmm, fglrx is working fine for me... but I need the x-server-backclear patch to make window operations not lag like crazy.
<gorgonzola> DRI doesn't load, but the module is loaded, and i can't rebuild it with module-assistant
<DanaG> fglrx is a DKMS thing.
<DanaG> #ati might also be able to help.
<gorgonzola> nonono, this is before any patch, i had that in jaunty but removed it now. but i had a manually installed fglrx working all right, now it got updated and is not working anymore
<gorgonzola> will ask there...
<DanaG> ah, did the manually installed one use packages, or just raw install?
<DanaG> If it's raw install, that can cause problems.
<yellowrooster> hi. how do i know if i have xine OR gstreamer installed? (I'm wanting to run floola)
<gorgonzola> DanaG, i built a deb from the ati .run
<DanaG> ah, that's the right way -- cool.
<DanaG> Hmm, check in dmesg for fglrx and drm?
<gorgonzola> yeah, there's a bunch of meesages there...
<DanaG> And check if i915, or radeon, is randomly deciding to load, and blocking fglrx.
<gorgonzola> would you mind looking at the logs in pastebin?
<DanaG> hmm, I can give it a try.
<len> The last round of updates broke fglrx for me.  I switched the the open ati driver, and get a desktop, but kwin crashes repeatedly.  Seems like something is hosed in the last xorg update.
<gorgonzola> len my problem precisely
<gorgonzola> len do you get a failed dri with fglrx too?
<gorgonzola> len cos i can get a working X, but no 3d acc
<gorgonzola> len and kwin seems stable for now...
<len> I can't even get a desktop.
<gorgonzola> len, oh, so you hosed real bad... different issues then.
<len> btw, I tired to use the pae enabled kernel (to access more than 3gb in 32-bit mode), but it it kept crashing kwin, but regular (non-pae) bios worked fine.  Now, after last updates regular kwin crashes in regular kernel like it was doing in pae kernel.
<len> gorgonzola,  Was your system working ok before today's update?
<chu_> Hey guys, how do I turn off the sound whend the gdm-replacement loads? (not the sound when logging into the desktop)
<len> Mine was working very nicely (on non-pae) bios before last round of update a couple of hours ago.
 * chu_ is happily not updating :p
<TheRealmezquital> how come I have to manually grab an ip using ifdown and then ifup??  I have to do this every time I boot up to karmic
<len> I should have left well-enough alone, and waited 'til at least rc, if not final for updating.
<Amaranth> len: Your kwin crash is a mesa regression
<Amaranth> bug 446578
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446578 in mesa "[RS690M] newest mesa update makes kwin compositing constantly crash to kdm" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446578
<DanaG> ugh, pulseaudio keeps dying and going all spastic.
<len> Any Idea why the pae enabled version still had this exact problem even before todays updates?
<gorgonzola> len, yup. ok, it had some issues because the kubuntu ppa was carrying a lot of broken packages, and i had to clean and reinstall a whole bunch, but fglrx was wrking flawlessly...
<gorgonzola> len i wouldn't know anything a bout this pae fella you mention.
<gorgonzola> but i'm pissed at this fglrx thingy. this is sooo dapper or hardy or i dont know how many releases ago. thougt we had it solved by now :@
<len> It's the version to get access to more than 3gb on 32-bit
<gorgonzola> oh, ok. sounds unstable :P
<causasui> anyone else having problems with flash on karmic amd64? specifically, some flash elements do not respond to input from the mouse
<len> As of yesterday, my system was running very, very smoothly under karmic.  I was just commenting how much smoother it was running for me than jaunty.  :)
<len> Guess I jinxed myself.
<len> I don't actually crash back to kdm, I just end up running without a window manager at all, and no plasma panel, which is pretty strange.  Apps are borderless, and you have to shutdown from the file/quit menu item.
<commander_> ok guys i'm upgrading 2 9.10 beta .the last time it was no sound.crossing my fingers n wish me luck
<gorgonzola> soooo, any help with debugging fglrx? DRI no longer works after update to 8.660
<gorgonzola> commander: good luck
<alakhia> i upgraded and lost sound as well
<alakhia> is that a known bug?
<commander_> thnks gorgonzola
<alakhia> i'm using mythbuntu if that makes any difference
<alakhia> not having sound in mythbuntu really defeats the purpose!
<alakhia> so is no sound a known problem or should I report a bug?
<alakhia> also,  is there a workaround please?
<alakhia> anyone?
<khaeru> Hallo
<alakhia> hi
<X-Sleepy-X> Hi! Is it true that this graphics bug has been fixed with the latest dailt build of Karmic? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/431812
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431812 in initramfs-tools "i915: black screen on boot" [Critical,Fix released]
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<len> I had lot of sound issues with sound on my mythbuntu machine.   It's working now, so I'm not touching til final.
<alakhia> how did you fix it, len?
<yellowrooster> hi folks. floola (floola.com) relies on libstdc++5.  I tried  sudo apt-get install libstdc++5. But "E: Package libstdc++5 has no installation candidate"
<Amaranth> yellowrooster: it has been removed since it was a part of gcc-3.3 (!)
<len> Well, at first it was resetting the front channel to 0 after each reboot, so I had to mess with alsamixer gui after each reboot.
<yellowrooster> Amaranth: i see. what do u suggest i use then if i wanna make floola work? (I'm a newbie)
<Amaranth> there really is no solution right now
<yellowrooster> Amaranth: ok.
<Amaranth> someone will probably resurrect it in a PPA or something
<RussellAlan> Hello all
<chu_> hey RussellAlan
<RussellAlan> Had these same problems in kubuntu 9.04, just upgraded to 9.10.
<yellowrooster> Amaranth: can i get the file from somewhere? (What do you mean it was removed?)
<RussellAlan> Problem: Mouse jumping around eracticly
<RussellAlan> Now in 9.10 it's 10x worse.
<Amaranth> yellowrooster: I mean gcc-3.3 is like 6 years old so we removed it
<gorgonzola> okokok, silly me. last update updated both fglrx AND kernel, so DKMS never ran for this kernel, hence fglrx was incompatible. running DKMS again solved my fglrx issue.
<gorgonzola> thanks to all for your time.
<yellowrooster> Amaranth: ok. but is there no way to get the libstdc++5 somehow?
<yellowrooster> or make some similar file work with floola?
<Amaranth> yellowrooster: No way that I would recommend to someone who doesn't already know it (sorry)
<yellowrooster> huh?
<Amaranth> yellowrooster: If you knew enough about how the system works for me to be comfortable helping you get that file back you would already know how to get that file back
<Amaranth> bit of a catch-22, really
<RussellAlan> Anyone know how to control the mouse from bouncing around?
<ghendar> RussellAlan, KDE?
<yellowrooster> let's break the catch-22
<RussellAlan> ghendar yes
<X-Sleepy-X> RussellAlan: What you need to really is to counter-attack the movements manually. ;)
<gorgonzola> DanaG, what was the name for the no-back-fill patch in karmic?
<RussellAlan> X-Sleepy-X tried, but it's super slick
<RussellAlan> i was on a webpage and it kept going for the same button
<RussellAlan> no matter where i positioned my mouse.
<RussellAlan> theres a ghost in my system
<RussellAlan> that wants me to follow certain twitter accounts
<RussellAlan> the tweet ghost!
<X-Sleepy-X> RussellAlan: Sounds almost like those fake webpages where you can't hit a button no matter what you try.
<Amaranth> yellowrooster: I'll give you a hint: What is the most recent version of Ubuntu that had that package?
<yellowrooster> ubuntu 9.04
<RussellAlan> yeah but seriously... I am on windows right now because of that bs
<yellowrooster> how do i get a ubuntu 9.04 package into my ubuntu 9.10 system?
<ghendar> RussellAlan, in KDE4 System Setting->Desktop->Launch Feedback change "Bouncing Cursor" to something else of your choosing
<Amaranth> yellowrooster: manually download and install it
<yellowrooster> Amaranth: or, is there some way for floola to use a more up-to-date file?
<chu_> yellowrooster, manually grab the source and compile it
<assoguerozen_sx> guys, k3b didnt working with mp3 files here, thats normal?
<chu_> Ergh, too slow.
<Amaranth> no no, no need for compiling this one
<chu_> Oh, sorry.
<len> gorgonzola, I updated fglrx and kenel at same time too, and fglrx stopped working.   What do I need to run?
<RussellAlan> ghendar: are you serious? i didnt follow what you were getting at. Do a feedback report?
<Amaranth> yellowrooster: http://packages.ubuntu.com/libstdc++5
<X-Sleepy-X> Time for me to install the latest daily build.
<alakhia> len: I checked alsamixer and sure enuf the front is at 0. I bumped it up to 100 and still no sound
<ghendar> RussellAlan, to turn off the bouncing cursor... that was your question no?
<X-Sleepy-X> ttyl
<RussellAlan> Not bouncing cursor. It moves around without my input
<ghendar> RussellAlan, ah... my bad ;)
<RussellAlan> heh
<alakhia> RussellAlan: not related to KDE's bouncing cursor huh?
<yellowrooster> Amaranth: thanks
<RussellAlan> i was about to say... theres a mode to make my cursor bounce across the screen to its liking
<len> Try messing around, turning the channels on and off after setting to 100.  It's strange.
<alakhia> RussellAlan: are you on a laptop using a touchpad?
<RussellAlan> laptop.
<RussellAlan> but linked into docking station
<ghendar> RussellAlan, perhaps they've advanced the libraries so far that it can now read your thoughts for input... stop thinking about it and see if it still moves  ;)
<Amaranth> of course libstdc++6 is 3 years old at this point so I would hope people would build against it instead but apparently some don't...
<RussellAlan> hmm...
<alakhia> so you are using a usb mouse?
<assoguerozen_sx> guys, k3b didnt working with mp3 files here, thats normal?
<RussellAlan> ghendar, lemme meditate on that one =D
<ghendar> RussellAlan, bwaahaaha
<RussellAlan> usb mouse yes, but you gave me the idea alakhia, that maybe it is my screen beeing closed.
<Amaranth> assoguerozen_sx: Can you play mp3s with other KDE apps?
<RussellAlan> although I am on windows right now and not having any issues other then the fact im on windows and probably have 4 trojans installed
<assoguerozen_sx> Amaranth not on kde... im using gnome
<Amaranth> assoguerozen_sx: so use brasero
<assoguerozen_sx> ... =/
<assoguerozen_sx> k3b so better
<alakhia> assoguerozen_sx: try installing: libk3b6-extracodecs
<ghendar> assoguerozen_sx, do you have libk3b6-extracodecs installed?
<assoguerozen_sx> but in gnome i can normally work with mp3
<assoguerozen_sx> oh lets take a look
<RussellAlan> i would love to do a video screen capture to document this ghost cursor.
<Amaranth> I thought he needed libxine1-plugins
<assoguerozen_sx> ghendar didnt have the lib, now i marked in synaptic
<assoguerozen_sx> thx
<ghendar> assoguerozen_sx, np
<jdsbluedevl> hi, got a weird question.  How do I keep linux-386 from showing up when I run "aptitude -f install"?
<jdsbluedevl> I don't want that package, as that kernel messes up my system when I boot from it
<yellowrooster> Amaranth: Is there going to be some disadvantages to getting and using a Ubuntu 9.04 package/file in a Ubuntu 9.10 system?
<Amaranth> yellowrooster: considering the package doesn't exist in karmic I can't think of any serious ones
<yellowrooster> Amaranth: Is there a way to make floola use a more up-to-date lib* file?
<Amaranth> yellowrooster: ask them to recompile it
<causasui> anyone else having problems with flash on karmic amd64? specifically, some flash elements do not respond to input from the mouse
<yellowrooster> ok. will make that suggestion. thanks.
<Amaranth> causasui: bug 410407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410407 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash does not recognise mouse clicks" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<assoguerozen_sx> causasui had same problem here
<alakhia> causasui: are you using flash alpha?
<causasui> Amaranth: thanks
<assoguerozen_sx> i didnt remember how i solve this problem, lol
<Amaranth> causasui: you may be able to get away with using metacity or 64-bit flash to work around it but it still randomly happens in those setups as well
<causasui> alakhia: sorry? I downloaded the flash plugin from adobe website, but as I'm using chrome I dont know how to install it
<Amaranth> causasui: If you're using chrome it doesn't matter
<alakhia> are you using 64-bit or 32-bit OS?
<causasui> alakhia: as I said, 64 bit
<Amaranth> causasui: turning off compiz may help for you but it may not
<causasui> Amaranth: sorry, what doesnt matter?
<Amaranth> causasui: but there is no other workaround
<alakhia> i have firefox and flash alpha (64-bit) works fine for me
<Amaranth> causasui: The problem seems to be caused by out of process plugins
<yellowrooster> Amaranth: thanks. floola works now that i got http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/libstdc++5/download
<yellowrooster> thakns
<Amaranth> causasui: so nspluginwrapper for firefox but chrome _always_ uses out of process plugins
<Amaranth> causasui: For some people switching to metacity fixes it
<causasui> Amaranth: well, is it fixable by someone else? (ie can I hold out for an update at least?)
<Amaranth> But since it affects other WMs too it is not a compiz problem, per se
<Amaranth> causasui: Nope, Adobe either needs to fix flash or point out what we're going wrong because as far as I know we're not doing anything wrong in compiz
<Amaranth> and it happens to other WMs too
<causasui> Amaranth: but as far as I know this doesnt happen in jaunty?
<causasui> at least, I didnt have this problem in jaunty
<assoguerozen_sx> oh, now have update do nvidia drivers ^_^
<Amaranth> causasui: it didn't happen in jaunty, no
<Amaranth> causasui: which could also point to a regression in Xorg
<Amaranth> causasui: but since we don't have source code for adobe's flash player it makes debugging a pain so...
<len> What command  to I need to type to get dkms to rebuild the kernel module for fglrx?
<Kraln> hah, fuck you kernel hacker gods. recompiled the 2.6.31 kernel for dell mini 10, recompiled the psb driver so hardware acceleration and acpi works. fuck yeah.
<Amaranth> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<assoguerozen_sx> that guys woking alot to put the finally distro in right date
<Kraln> Amaranth: if you had to fix broken drm drivers you'd be cursing too. just saying`
<causasui> Amaranth: what's puzzling to me is that about 1/3 of the time, youtube videos respond to mouse input, and 2/3 of the time they dont. when they do work they have different graphics too. its almost like two versions of flash are fighting
<Amaranth> Kraln: The patch you are making to the kernel would severely break regular the regular intel driver otherwise we'd probably have it already
<Amaranth> I believe intel is trying to merge their psb and i915 kernel modules
<len> I typed sudo dkms status and got a lot of error messages so I think that is my problem
<Kraln> Amaranth: no no, not that little tiny comment two lines thing. A lot of the internal structs changed for 2.6.31 and almost all of drm wouldn't build
<Amaranth> since the poulsbo uses i915 modesetting and 2D
<chu_> I'm really impressed with Karmic, but one thing that puzzles me is why my laptop, without hardware acceleration on the gpu detected my laptop's natural resolution (it's a weird sized screen, I forget the exact details), but with hardware acceleration (i.e. proprietry nvidia drivers) it doesn't :?
<Amaranth> chu_: That would be a bug in the nvidia driver
<chu_> It's not bad, just weird.
<Kraln> Amaranth: its too bad they just don't open the drivers. I heard a rumor that the people who wrote the closed drivers didn't use any of the reference firmware
<Amaranth> Kraln: Right, it was a completely different team
<gorgonzola> len, at least in my case, i had to force a DKMS rebuild of the module. m-a -f get fglrx-kernel-source did the trick, but i'm sure there's a more straigtforward way of making it rebuild
<Amaranth> Kraln: Like I said, I think they're trying to merge the open source parts since they are basically identical anyway
<gorgonzola> len, but remember, i had a fully functional X, only DRI was failing... so YMMV
<Kraln> Amaranth: would be nice. So far so good here ;)
<chu_> Also, pop-up notifications appear about an inch below the panel bar? idk, slight irritation I guess :p
<Kraln> its almost sad I get to give it back to the fianceé
<Amaranth> Kraln: Someone tried to get cheap and power efficient without thinking about the fact that these things were primarily running linux (at the time) so they threw a team together to quickly churn out a driver
<Amaranth> Kraln: To be fair the driver sucks on windows too
<Kraln> Amaranth: it pretty much blows all around from what I can tell. the hardware isn't terrible, just the driver
<Amaranth> Kraln: Well the hardware is less powerful than the iPhone 3Gs from what I've seen
<assoguerozen_sx> u guys having some issues to play video files?
<causasui> only flash
<Amaranth> So to save a little power they went from geforce go 7xxx levels of performance to cell phone levels :P
<Kraln> Amaranth: the iphone 3gs has a pretty nice chip. I just want something that doesn't crash and respects acpi =)
<chu_> How do I use this "Ubuntu One" application?
<Amaranth> chu_: you have to sign up for an account
<Amaranth> !one
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about one
<Amaranth> hrm
<chu_> Hah, I should have known, cheers
<Amaranth> chu_: then there are some packages in universe that will enable tomboy, firefox bookmark, and evolution contact syncing
<Amaranth> and you can make it sync certain files
<chu_> I don't even know what tomboy is :p
<Kraln> Amaranth: apologies for the cursing earlier. Do you think they're going to have poulubo ready by 9.10
<Amaranth> Kraln: 100% no
<Amaranth> Kraln: Intel isn't making a 9.10 version
<chu_> Well, all set-up now, thanks aain Amaranth
<Kraln> So, did they give up?
<[31d1]_> speak of the devil i just got a dang gma500 dealie today
<Kraln> [31d1]_: I might be coerced into sharing my kernel, headers, and drm module sources. I'm not sure if that's something people would want
<[31d1]_> despite liking and being jealous of vista's handwriting recognition software, im _really_ gonna want to be running lunix on this thing Kraln
<[31d1]_> i
<[31d1]_> oops
 * Kraln blinks
<Kraln> it is 2.6.31 compiled specifically for atom and gma500. it *is* lunix
<[31d1]_> Kraln: yeah, im just saying, i just got it - i havent tried lunixing it up yet
<Kraln> your options are 9.04 with some kludges or 9.10 with a *ton* of hackery ;)
<[31d1]_> been busy finding out how much of a pita it
<[31d1]_> s gonna be;
<[31d1]_> aargh, sry - i switched machines - i can't even type on that thing yet :)
<[31d1]_> well Kraln I for one would be very interested in your hackery and would like to subscribe to your newsletter
<chu_> Does anyone know how to turn off the sound at login window?
<Kraln> Bought the dell mini 10 for the fiancee, the one with the honking 1366x768 screen or whatever it is
<[31d1]_> nice
<Kraln> [31d1]_: you can subscribe to my newsletter at kraln.com =p
<[31d1]_> that screen looks nice, and having it come with ubuntu led me to believe it wasnt the crazy nightmare i found out it was while reading up today
<[31d1]_> me, i just got a u820 ... sweet kraln.com ... now i know where to find you
<[31d1]_> hahah 'if you feel the urge, don't' :(
<Kraln> :-P
<Kraln> I will post tarballs later
<[31d1]_> thing i was reading earlier seemed to imply that the jaunty ppa's were still working on 9.10
<[31d1]_> awesome Kraln
<Kraln> [31d1]_: sure, but you have to disable acpi to make them work
<Kraln> which means... no suspend, resume, display brightness, etc.
<[31d1]_> ah
<[31d1]_> i want those things!
<Amaranth> Kraln: You didn't compile that kernel _on_ the netbook, did you?
<Finnish> Is Songbird compatible with iPod on Karmic?
<Kraln> Amaranth: you bet :-D
<Amaranth> Kraln: Did it take 3 hours?
<Kraln> 8.
<Amaranth> o_O
<[31d1]_> dag
<causasui> okay, is there any reason I should be having problems with Truecrypt?
<causasui> to be more specific, after installing karmic, truecrypt will not mount an encrypted partition even though the password cannot be wrong
<alakhia> got sound working!
<alakhia> my "front" setting was mute
<alakhia> umuting fixed the sound
<Kraln> hmm, all of a sudden no sound
<luka> guys, how can i remove grub2 and install grub 1 ??
<alakhia> isn't grub 2 supposed to be better?
<luka> not for me...
<alakhia> i upgraded from 9.04 so my installation is still on grub 1
<alakhia> and ext3
<luka> yeah buy i want to remove grub2 and install grub 1
<luka> i dont know how to proceeed
<alakhia> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<commander_> almost there
<luka> im missing xorg.conf also
<luka> ive tried sudo Xorg -configure but it said that x was running...
<Kraln> hmm, all sorts of hda-intel irq timing workaround
<alakhia> try: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<alakhia> oh, nevermind
<luka> i want to correct the gamma of my monitor but i dont have a xorg.conf! where do i find it?
<alakhia> luka, you probably want to stop X, then run -configure
<luka> alakhia: how do i stop x?
<alakhia> so, run /etc/init.d/gdb stop
<alakhia> er, gdm, not gdb
<luka> ok thanks
<evilaim> Hey guys
<evilaim> Quick question, maybe an issue.
<evilaim> My speakers keep making a clicking, like they're turning on and off periodically.
<Amaranth> evilaim: ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<evilaim> I don't know what you mean by that?
<evilaim> it's a known bug?
<evilaim> I fixed it
<evilaim> it's a system sound issue
<evilaim> turning off system sounds seems to have "fixed" it
<chu_> does anyone know where I can find the gnat-gps icon? I'm picky, and the menu editor added it as a blank icon :p
<[31d1]_> evilaim: that doesn't fix it for me :(
<evilaim> You have the same issue?
<evilaim> I haven't heard anything since...
<evilaim> Nope, you're right
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> When I open a mp3 it clicks some more
<evilaim> dangit
<mac_v> [31d1]_: evilaim: have you guys filed a bug for that? i have same probs too ...
<evilaim> No, I don't even know how to
<mac_v> evilaim: do you have a launchpad account?
<mac_v> or open iD?
<evilaim> ya
<evilaim> launchpad
<mac_v> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<evilaim> Aight
<evilaim> I'll submit
<evilaim> long as you guys can confirm for me
<[31d1]_> im pretty sure theres at least one bug open about it
<evilaim> Ya, I'm just searching
<mac_v> evilaim: you can use this > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#Sound
<mac_v> once you file it mention it here ,i'll confirm it :)
<evilaim> ok
<evilaim> I'm doing it now
<chu_> is karmic particularly bad with laptop batteries?
<Ian_Corne> no
<chu_> weird! 1 second ago it was reporting 1 hour remaining (which is weird, as I just unplugged it), and now it's saying 2 hours which is more like what I got from Jaunty
<evilaim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/446977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446977 in ubuntu "Loud crack before sound plays in any media player" [Undecided,New]
<evilaim> This just seems like pulse/alsa is gimped
<evilaim> it's messing up the way the mp3's play
<ghendar> evilaim, it's hda audio powersaving
<evilaim> What ever that means...
<ghendar> the power to your sound card is being turned off after a delay of no use and when it gets turned back on to play audio it makes  apop sound
<evilaim> ummm
<evilaim> Way to disable it?
<ghendar> evilaim, tryinf to remember   lol   1 sec
<evilaim> jsjs
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> Well, you have 4 guys here that have the same issue;)
<chu_> If I am not logged into my old Jaunty partition, can I delete it?
<ghendar> evilaim, comment out the line "options snd-hda-intel power_save=10" in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  it should be at the end of the file
<evilaim> umm
<evilaim> ok
<evilaim> done
<Amaranth> ghendar: No, his seems to be happening more rapidly
<evilaim> do I have to reboot, or reload a mod?
<Amaranth> evilaim: logout, stop gdm, unload the module and load it again
<Amaranth> evilaim: might as well just reboot
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> ok
<ghendar> Amaranth, mine was pretty rapid and that worked for me
<ghendar> Amaranth, it's basically several clicks in a row that occur when it goes into powersave and again when it goes out
<evilaim> ok
<Amaranth> ghendar: did you file a bug? :)
<evilaim> about to test
<ghendar> Amaranth, several already exist  ex: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/381201
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381201 in linux "snd-hda-intel powersave option and "CLICK" from speakers" [Undecided,New]
<evilaim> ummm
<evilaim> fixed
<evilaim> thanks a lot
<Amaranth> ghendar: need one per person basically
<evilaim> So ya, there's your bug fix
<ghendar> evilaim, np
 * evilaim bows *
<Amaranth> ghendar: Unless you know that guy has the exact same sound hardware as you
<evilaim> Ya, I can't replicate it now.
<evilaim> ballin'
<[31d1]_> same, woot
<Amaranth> and no, "Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)" doesn't mean it's the same
<[31d1]_> man, that was annoying as hell for ages too
<evilaim> No doubts.
<evilaim> I guess I should edit my report
<[31d1]_> mine didn't click if i muted it
<Amaranth> and now your battery life is suffering
<evilaim> ghendar, can you pm me the fix again?
<Amaranth> If I ever see one of you say "but windows gets an extra hour battery life!" I'll be upset :)
<evilaim> Can someone paste me what ghendar told me to do please?
<evilaim> I'm going to update my launchpad report with it.
<[31d1]_> hmm, so you prefer bugs from everyone rather than keeping everyone on the same bug ... interesting
<Amaranth> [31d1]_: If you have different hardware, yes
<evilaim> come on people
<evilaim> haha
<Amaranth> If everyone "me toos" on a bug and then the problem is solved for the original reporter everyone flips out when the bug is closed as fixed
<[31d1]_> ah
<Amaranth> well duh it isn't fixed for you, it's a driver problem and you have different hardware :)
<Amaranth> [31d1]_: General things like "app crashes when I click this button" you should all use the same bug report
<Amaranth> audio and video driver bugs each piece of hardware should have a different report
<[31d1]_> and using ubuntu-bug dumps all the relevant hardware info to the bug?
<Amaranth> better to have to close 10 bugs at once then have to keep track of how many different bugs are in one report
<ghendar> Amaranth, every time I've files a bug that was the same as one already reported... even though it was different hardware it gets marked as a duplicate
<Amaranth> yeah, `ubuntu-bug alsa-base` should give pretty much all needed info
<Amaranth> ghendar: apparently the guys working on audio and the triage team don't talk much :/
<Amaranth> ghendar: audio and video bugs known to have a common cause will get duped and bugs with programs will get duped no matter what the hardware
<evilaim> Well, that was pretty much perfect for me
<evilaim> I'll keep beta testing the crap outta this
<[31d1]_> ok i'll be nice and file my own unique snowflake for this bug :) so that when i complain that windows gets an extra hour etc :)
<evilaim> issue with Empathy
<evilaim> but I think it's a theme issue
<evilaim> Ok, so question, if shit crashes, and it asks if I want to submit it... is that good enough?
<evilaim> Will it actually be recieved by someone?
<mac_v> evilaim: it will be sent to launchpad
<ghendar> Amaranth, so saying "me too" and appending the hardware it also affects is NOT the way to go?
<Amaranth> no
<ghendar> evilaim, language
<evilaim> sry
<evilaim> haha
<Amaranth> evilaim: Ideally someone will eventually look at it, yes
<mac_v> !language | evilaim
<ubottu> evilaim: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Amaranth> and most of the time it includes the information needed to fix it
<mac_v> evilaim: and you need to enter info of what you were doing at the time of the crash :)
<mac_v> that helps debugging it
<Amaranth> but if someone asks for more information and you don't reply within a week don't expect anything to be done with the bug for a few months...
<mac_v> evilaim: so basically its what Amaranth said.... nearly self-service ;)
<evilaim> :)
<evilaim> I'll tell you straight up tho
<evilaim> this ubuntu is the best lookin' ubuntu I've ever seen hands down
<evilaim> "dust theme"
<evilaim> 100% mint to me
<[31d1]_> hey Amaranth you seem like someone that i can ask this - apt full-upgrade has been wanting to remove grub and startupmanager, in order to upgrade grub-common and grub-pc, for the last few days
<Amaranth> [31d1]_: right, that's replacing grub with grub2
<[31d1]_> i'm a bit leery of doing that, at the same time it seems like maybe thats desired
<Amaranth> and startupmanager only works with grub1
<[31d1]_> im already on grub2 - but OK
<[31d1]_> excellent thanks
<commander__> ok i have no sound help please
<mac_v> !details | commander_
<ubottu> commander_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<evilaim> Is is bad to be inlove with your OS?
<[31d1]_> depends on the oS
<evilaim> I think I want little EvilBuntu babbies...
<evilaim> babies*
<mac_v> lol
<evilaim> Seriously, this OS is so crisp now...
<evilaim> I remember 7.04... what a show that put out... but now 9.10 is just beautiful
<Amaranth> evilaim: I agree, dust is win: http://www.realistanew.com/random/desktop20091007.png
<[31d1]_> evilaim: for example, this is bad: http://www.andrew-turnbull.net/tech/windows95.html
<evilaim> oh oh my turn!
<evilaim> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/5437/screenshotzd.png
<evilaim> What you think of her?
<commander__> help i have no sound
<evilaim> some thing called npviewer keeps crashing
<commander__> period
<mac_v> Amaranth: why do you have a separate applet for weather? when you could use the clock for weather too :)
<Amaranth> mac_v: no forecast
<mac_v> oh ok... yeah
<evilaim> I'd shoot myself if I was still using windows 95...
<evilaim> hey amaranth, I see you're using gnome-do
<evilaim> I'm actually about to install it again
<evilaim> Way nicer then AWN
 * mac_v likes cairo-dock ;)
<evilaim> Don't even know what that is
<LSD|Ninja> Amaranth: what theme/font/icon set is that?
<Amaranth> LSD|Ninja: Dust/Lucida Grande/Humanity-Dark
<Amaranth> all but one of those is in the default karmic install :)
<mac_v> evilaim: cairo-dock is awn , but better
<mac_v> is like*
<Amaranth> mac_v: seeing any issues with cairo-dock in karmic?
<LSD|Ninja> Amaranth: which one, and how many hoops do you have to jump through to get it?
<mac_v> Amaranth:  if you are not using ATI , the OpenGL stuff is awesome ,... else there are some problems with ATI , not th edock though
<Amaranth> LSD|Ninja: the font and legally you need to be dual booting Ubuntu with OS X on a mac to get it
<evilaim> Man, BEAUTIFUL
<evilaim> I love gnome-do
<|eagles0513875|> commander__: thats my issue as well on my duel boot on my macbook pro
<|eagles0513875|> recompilation of alsa is in order for me i think
<evilaim> Wow, I can't belive how hot this OS has become...
<commander__> i heaar ya..the last time this happen someone on here told me it might be my 56k modem
<evilaim> Now, I wish I could just change icons...
<evilaim> then I'd be bonus;)
<commander__> i have a HP Pavilion dv6833us notebook
<Amaranth> evilaim: err, you can
<Amaranth> evilaim: click on the customize button in appearance properties
<evilaim> The one beside "applications" up top
<LSD|Ninja> Amaranth: Apparently they supply it in TTF format with Safari for Windows, I'll have to check that out when this netbook project I'm working on gets closer to fruition
<evilaim> I know how to change the regular ones:)
<[31d1]_> that win 95 guy also had a rant about how usb sucked because what was wrong with ISA and now he has all these perfectly good ISA cards and what is he supposed to do with them
<|eagles0513875|> ill be back
<Amaranth> evilaim: that's dependent on the theme but why would you change it?
<evilaim> Cuase, my whole theme is black and blue
<evilaim> it sticks out like a soar thumb
<commander__> the card is a ALSA268
<Amaranth> evilaim: ask whoever makes your theme to fix it
<evilaim> That seems a bit much
<evilaim> I should be able to change is some wheres:)
<Amaranth> evilaim: it's a themeable icon, the proper place is the theme
<evilaim> WOW
<evilaim> did it
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> scope this icon set out
<evilaim> http://www.junauza.com/2008/08/10-really-cool-icon-sets-for.html
<evilaim> #1
<evilaim> It is very sleek
<mac_v> Amaranth: what happened to the 'activity info' in launchpad bugs?? where is the option to see that now... /me somehow cant find it :(
<len> Well, I figured out my fglrx problem.  I purged, reinstalled, and did an aticonfig --initial f.  It starts in wrong video mode, but corrects itself when I go to Display settings.  I monkey around, and get it so the display is right and save the configuration, but get this:  Next time I boot the auto KDMS installation service runs and screws everything up all over again!
<Amaranth> mac_v: *shrug*
<Amaranth> mac_v: if you remember the URL for it I bet it still works
<mac_v> :(
<evilaim> Now, maybe you guys know
<evilaim> I want to change 2 things: when I open up firefox, the logo in Gnome-Do is still orange I want to change that...
<len> screws it up so it won't boot and won't boot and give low-video debugging option.  Seems like there is some serious bug here.  Why does the auto DKMS screw it up and how do I stop the vicious loop?
<evilaim> and I want to change the 'gnome-do' icon I click on to "do" stuff...
<evilaim> *YAWN*
<ghendar> evilaim, you click on an icon? doesn't that kind of defeat one of the strengths of gnome-do, which is to not have to use your mouse?
<evilaim> What?
<commander__> so what do i do? do i wait til the 29 for all of the bugs to be out just to get sound
<ghendar> If you have gnome-do running press WIN-SPACE to bring up the launcher
<evilaim> neat
<evilaim> but I also have multiple workspaces
<evilaim> how do I ALT-TAB to those?
<evilaim> haha
<joaopinto> commander__, did you report the bug already ?
<commander__> yes
<joaopinto> commander__, did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting also ?
<evilaim> Weird, my Print Screen doesn't work anymore...
<ghendar> evilaim, are you in KDE or gnome?
<commander__> yep went there again too
<yoritomo> hello everybody
<joaopinto> commander__, there are some complex problems related to audio hw support, whatever problem you are facing may not be fixed until the final release
<joaopinto> commander__, did you had sound with a previous release ?
<yoritomo> can anyone tell me what is akonadi exactly? As i could see on the doc it is a storage utility but no more details, and what is the utility on mormal usage ?
<omac> I was thinking about boot up using the USB drive....why is it that there is no code to deal with the I/O Error when the /dev/fd0 is not talking(i.e. not there, but the BIOS says it's there).  Wouldn't it make sense for the boot up to have some logic that after 3 tries to talk to the floppy, it gives a message saying the error, disables the fd0 device and moves on to interface with the remaining devices on the pc instead of hanging and giving the user the
<evilaim> whoa
<ghendar> !verbosity  ;)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about verbosity  ;)
<commander__> yes'
<commander__> joa it might be my modem tht eating up the sound but i don;t know how to remove it...
<evilaim> Ok guys
<evilaim> it's 1:45 in the AM
<evilaim> I think that's enough beta testing for me...
<evilaim> I'mma drink this beer and then pass out
<evilaim> So, where is everyone from
<evilaim> ?
<yoritomo> Akonadi looks important element because is in the ubuntu menu ?
<yoritomo> Belgium
<evilaim> Nice, I'm in Canada.
<NoReflex> Hello! I'm having some problems with Font Smoothing on KDE 4.3. After a reboot even though Font Smoothing is enabled in SystemSettings the fonts look as if there's no font smoothing. I'm using Karmic.
<yoritomo> Canada is beautiful but too cold :( anyway last winter here we had -21C on 7th january :)
<Gekz> it was 46C here
<Gekz> on the same date
<omac> evilaim:  I'm from Canada also, but I currently am working in China.
<commander__> any ideas
<omac> I kill time by having fun with Linux.
<omac> That's when I'm not busy with whatever the better half wants :)
<yoritomo> rosegarden not working with jack :s
<omac> I think ubuntu rocks...I think debian rocks.
<yoritomo> what a hell again, said could not connect to Jack, Jack is launched anyway
<evilaim> Nice
<evilaim> Where about in canada?
<omac> yoritomo: install jackd.
<evilaim> Right now we're at -9
<omac> If you only have the jack client, it would do anything.
<omac> once installed, you still need to start the jack client, and tell it to start jackd.
<yoritomo> jackd already installed and working
<evilaim> Yep, I do love this OS a lot
<yoritomo> other apps works fine , but not rosegarden
<evilaim> Oh, anyone know how to change the login screen?
<omac> the karmic version is beautiful, but if you boot off the usb thumb drive and if the PC BIOS has floppy 1.44MB drive enabled but physically the drive is not there, the boot just hangs there giving the user the impression ubuntu sucks.  As a constructive criticism, the developers should add in some graceful recovery and continue to boot code if the floppy /dev/fd0 has an I/O error.  Normal users don't care to see boot errors.  They just want it to work and
<wekt> with NetBook Remix, how can user make maximus not run? I want to make the UI like non-NetBook Remix.
<joaopinto> hum, is it just me, or tomboy does not run ?
<omac> I'll admit rosegarden didn't work for me, but want do you think of ardour?
<wekt> joaopinto: i will check
<omac> yoritomo: how about ardour?
<joaopinto> Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Could not read add-in description
<joaopinto> I just got this error
<evilaim> weird
<evilaim> they changed it...
<evilaim> I can't find the place to change my login screen...
<wekt> joaopinto: runs for me.  i ran it for first time. perhaps it chokes on you existing data?
<omac> yoritomo: how about freebirth, horgand, fmit, zynaddsubfx?
<joaopinto> wekt, I have rm .tomboy just in case
<joaopinto> oh wait
<joaopinto> its .config/tomboy/
<wekt> tomboy: Installed: 1.0.0-0ubuntu2
<joaopinto> wekt, deleting config work, still a bug, for the update progress
<evilaim> Anyone?
<omac> tomboy is a post it application.  How about you install another postit app instead of tomboy?  Tomboy uses mono(Microsoft-C# based app stuff).  There are other post-it apps not dependent on mon.
<yoritomo> omac rosegarden  worked perfectly before, i don't like ardour for vsti
<omac> mono
<yoritomo> i don't know the other ones
<evilaim> This is getting annoying
<Gekz> isnt't there a C or Vala port of Tomboy coming
<Gekz> called Gnotes or something
<evilaim> Ummm, can anyone find the place to change the login screen?
<yoritomo> omac for me the main feature and almost the only one necessary is the perfect vsti emulation
<topyli> Gekz, yes, gnotes is a c++ tomboy clone and it's already there
<yoritomo> Gekz tomboy works perfectly on Gnome
<commander__> well guys i'll have to wait til the final release comes out to get sound
<Gekz> topyli: well there we go
<NoReflex> I must be doing something wrong ... don't matter if I enable or disable Font Anti-aliasing in Kubuntu Karmic...the fonts look BAD. Anyone else experience this?
<omac> joapinto:  there we go...gnotes :)
<NoReflex> evilaim: System -> Administration -> Login Screen?
<evilaim> nope
<evilaim> doesn't allow me to change it
<Gekz> click Unlock
<joaopinto> oh no, not the anti-mono campaign here, please
<evilaim> Still... doesn't allow me to change it
<Gekz> lol I like mono
<evilaim> I don't mean the settings
<evilaim> I mean the actual login screen...
<NoReflex> evilaim: is there a specific error you get? are the fields disabled?
<omac> NoReflex:  What have you got your System->Preferences->Appearance->fonts set to?
<evilaim> I was able to use a custom one... now you can't...
<evilaim> It just isn't there...
<NoReflex> omac: I'm using Kubuntu Karmic (KDE4.3)
<joaopinto> omac, I don't care about the app language as long it's open source, and I am not a lawyer to have debates with you about mono, I trust on the ubuntu tecnhical team
<Gekz> topyli: gnote crashes on Karmic
<Gekz> lol
<evilaim> No one remembers that? you just click login screen, then it came up with choice, where you could upload/select a different screen, so when you login, you get to see what picture/login screen appeas...
<evilaim> appears*
<evilaim> a GDM on gnome-look.org
<Gekz> GLib-GObject-ERROR **: Attempt to add property GtkMenuBar::local to class after it was derived
<Gekz> aborting...
<joaopinto> evilaim, you can't change themes on the new GDM
<evilaim> why not?
<Gekz> evilaim: because Ubuntu wants to be Windows when it grows up
<joaopinto> evilaim, because is not yet implemented on the newer version that comes with karmic
<joaopinto> Gekz, please stop being stupid
<evilaim> Oh, dang....
<Gekz> haha
<evilaim> Ok, good enough for me
<evilaim> I guess I can deal with that
<NoReflex> evilaim: I'm using Kubuntu now. I remember you could do it that way in Ubuntu Jaunty. If that doesn't work - I don't know what else to suggest
<joaopinto> evilaim, you can just change the gtk theme, but not the overall gdm layout
<wekt> Gekz: that would be xandros
<topyli> yeah gdm isn't configurable in karmic, at least from the UI
<evilaim> ok
<evilaim> how do I change the theme then?
<wekt> Gekz: or lindoze  / linspire
<joaopinto> let me try to remember
<Gekz> not really.
<joaopinto> !ot | wekt , Gekz
<ubottu> wekt , Gekz: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<NoReflex> evilaim: System -> Preferences - Appearence if I remember correctly- or right click on the desktop
<omac> joapinto:   How about trying xpad or xpostit?
<evilaim> Nope, awe well
<evilaim> I'll wait for the 29th to complain:)
<evilaim> I'm sure they have enough to do without me complaining
<joaopinto> omac, do you actually read my previous text ? Why should I ?
<joaopinto> I am happy with tomboy
<yoritomo> i need to go, see you later all, and thanks omac for your hints
<topyli> tomboy can't really be replaced with a sticky notes app
<evilaim> Aight, it's bed time for me
<joaopinto> evilaim, I don't remember the instructions right now, it involved running dbus-launch; gnome-appearance-properties with gdm
<evilaim> Thanks for all the help guys.
<evilaim> Thanks tho bro.
<evilaim> I'll be on tomorrow, and I'll see if I can fix this up
<evilaim> G'night all
<omac> gn
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is gnome-vfs-obexftp in the pipeline for karmic?
<xorAxAx> hi, my problem: i cannot activate standby in my shutdown menu. `pm-suspend` works, though
<omac> ActionParsnip:  You are using bluetooth and obexftp with your phone.
<ActionParsnip> omac: its some guy asking on launchpad and I cant find it in my repos and ubottu says its not around
<omac> have you installed all the bluetooth?
<ActionParsnip> and its a dependancy of gnome-desktop-environment
<omac> obexftp is in the 9.04 repo so I'm sure it should be here too.
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-vfs-obexftp
<ubottu> Package gnome-vfs-obexftp does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> omac: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/85277
<WIGGMPk> Im trying to install 9.10 amd64 alternate on a BIOS RAID0 setup and it prompts me to install a boot loader (or at the boot loader install step) I select GRUB and it just keeps prompting.
<omac> ActionParsnip:  http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/gnome-vfs-obexftp/0.4/
<ActionParsnip> omac: thanks, i'll post the link to the dude :)
<omac> ActionParsnip:  It's not the most elegant, but it will get him up and running.
<omac> ./configure;make;make install;
<ActionParsnip> omac: true
<omac> If he wants to avoid the switch in the interim.
<omac> just use the obexftp command line interface.
<omac> I know it's all workaround, but I'm sure the obexftp will come with the release.
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, if's not there already, it will not come
<omac> considering it's in the dependency confirms it.
<ActionParsnip> definately, thanks
<ActionParsnip> yeah i said he'd have to wait, or compile
<ActionParsnip> and to log a bug
<joaopinto> there is an obexftp package
<joaopinto> obexftp - file transfer utility for devices that use the OBEX protocol
<omac> yes.
<omac> that'll get him talking to his phone.
<omac> but he still needs the bluetooth stuff.
<omac> actionparsnip:  bitpim might work for him too.
<omac> I haven't had success with bitpim, but the gnome-vfs-obexftp and the obexftp both work for me and they are adequate for getting/putting stuff on the phone.
<topyli> ActionParsnip, gnomevfs is deprecated
<topyli> not a good idea to bind your bluetooth stack to a non-existing vfs :)
<omac> topyli: what do you recommend then?
<topyli> omac, gnome-bluetooth, nautilus-sendto
<aprilhare> hey. i want to report a bug - my microsoft vx-1000 webcam no longer works under karmic - where do I go?
<omac> topyli:  gnomeVFS api:  Deprecated Application Registry API — formerly used for managing applications.  Replaced by GnomeVFS MIME Database API
<omac> topyli:  April 08, 2008 10:39 AM
<omac> gnome-vfs was recently deprecated with the release of GLib 2.16 and GNOME 2.22.
<omac> application developers should use the GIO API, instead; there are command line utilities as well shipped inside the gvfs backend for GIO.
<topyli> i know, i just said so :)
<omac> topyli:  GVFS is a userspace virtual file system with backends for protocols like SFTP, FTP, DAV, SMB, ObexFTP. GVFS is the replacement for GNOME-VFS. GNOME-VFS should now be considered deprecated, and developers should not use it in new applications.
<joaopinto> probably: ubuntu-bug linux
<topyli> omac, i am aware, no need to tell me :)
<omac> ActionParsnip:  gvfs might be there instead of gnome-vfs
<ActionParsnip> if i get a new video driver via updates, will a restart of the x server suffice to load it or is a reboot needed?
<ActionParsnip> omac: gotca
<topyli> it is
<ActionParsnip> topyli: thanks, no biggy right now
<wekt> What is UEC?
<ActionParsnip> !uec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uec
<ActionParsnip> wekt: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/cloud/UEC
<ActionParsnip> 1 more thing to make my desktop perfect, how can I remove service stops from the shutdown process please?
<topyli> so do we have any workaround(s) to get mobile broadband working? mine doesn't work either with bluetooth or usb
<wekt> ActionParsnip: thanks for the info.  Found the doc you need i think:  /usr/share/doc/upstart/README.Debian     .  At beginning it says where the scripts are.  i think you could remove the script or replace it with a link to /bin/true , but i am not certain.  I will want to find out how to do that also.
<cybersplice> You causing havoc, ActionParsnip?
<cybersplice> :)
<wekt> ActionParsnip: more info  http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/
<ActionParsnip> cybersplice: as always :)
<ActionParsnip> wekt: will check it out
<ActionParsnip> stupid noip2 makes the shutdown process take forever
<ActionParsnip> so i'm carving it out
<ghendar> wekt, HA  I love their naming of the link "OMGBroken"
<cybersplice> ghendar: Sense of humor is a vital part of any oss development project.
 * cybersplice is a fish is a fish is a fish is a fish.
<ActionParsnip> cybersplice: and it did follow wherever I did go
<cybersplice> ActionParsnip: The broken link, or the fish? My iSCSI is all configured now. Going to test it with an 9.10 server install, methinks.
<wekt> I need to see whether a patch has been integrated, but apt-get source just gives me a big ubuntu1 patch.  Are the components of that patch some place?
<|eagles0513875|> hey wekt
<ActionParsnip> cybersplice: its a monty python song, about a fish
<omac> cybersplice: hhgtg isn't it?
<omac> oops confused
<cybersplice> sdflskjd!
<|eagles0513875|> lol
<cybersplice> I haven't seen  any of the monty python films like like a decade.
<cybersplice> ... not a very good brit, am i?
<ActionParsnip> it all good
<Myxb> hi, i get osd notification showing one "black box" lower than they should, leave an empty space between a message and the upper gnome panel. how to fix?
<wekt> Myxb: i don't understand completely.  Take a screenshot?
<omac> topyli:  Have you gotten answer for your 3G mobile broadband connection:  http://www.linux.co.uk/docs/center/how-to/how-to-get-online-with-3g-broadband
<topyli> omac, actually i did, sorry for not reporting. USB connections are fixed in the latest n-m
<topyli> bluetooth still doesn't work but at least i can get online
<omac> topyli:  wait a sec....you are connected to a phone aren't you?
<topyli> omac, yes
<omac> your phone needs to have the proper settings to enable bluetooth on.
<omac> by default it's off.
<omac> for example if you have a photo on your phone, you need to set the permissions for that photo...enable bluetooth for that file.
<omac> but do you have a bluetooth dongle on your pc?
<omac> you need a bluetooth dongle on your pc to speak to your phone with bluetooth.
<topyli> omac, yes file transfers work fine. only the modem part does not (via bluetooth)
<omac> I'm confused...what is the advantage of using bluetooth to connect to the internet with your phone over your usb cable?
<topyli> no cable :)
<topyli> omac, i have an itsy bitsy eeepc. i go to a meeting, or a pub or whatever. with a cable, i have to whip out the netbook and the phone, connect the cable and then go online. with bluetooth i can just open up the netbook and connect
<jamiewan_> topyli: now thats just plain lazy lol
<Myxb> wekt: here is the screenshot http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/6483/osd.png. the notifications of backlight and sound volume show as they should in the "1st" position. all other notifications behave similarly to the one on the picture.
<topyli> jamiewan_, the difference is not terribly big, no :)
<topyli> it does make a difference if you have to get up and move. the eeepc moves with you easier than an eeepc with a phone dangling from it at the end of the cable
<omac> topyli:  http://www.astahost.com/info.php/Mobile-Broadband-Ubuntu-Bluetooth_t19728.html
<omac> Did this ever work for you?
<omac> topyli:
<|eagles0513875|> hey guys im trying to do my own remix of ubuntu how do i tell it what default programs are on the live cd?
<causasui> something is seriously fucked with gksudo
<topyli> omac, it did, and it does. using ppp directly has the disadvantage that all your gnome programs will still think you're offline because they disten to the network-manager state
<topyli> (at least i think it still does work, haven't tried on karmic)
<wekt> eagles0513875: what is 'it'?
<omac> topyli:  your talking about firefox saying that you are offline and the little networking icon having an x on it.
<topyli> omac, aye. and evolution, empathy, pretty much anything that wants to be online
<omac> topyli:  firefox has a file->work offline->toggle off.  With regards to the little networking icon saying that you are offline...ignore it.
<wekt> Myxb: i don't know where that is defined.  Try asking people associated with libnotify
<topyli> omac, i know :)
<omac> ok.
<omac> So you're just talking about trying to remove the annoyances.
<topyli> omac, yes since they're regressions from jaunty
<omac> I'll be honest, I don't use the networking icon either.  I prefer the good old pppconfig and whatever else that's a curses gui to config the networking :)
<Myxb> wekt: question is whether it is a bug and whether it is a general behavior for karmic. i upgraded from jaunty and probably a clean install does not have this effect.
<omac> after that, these go into a script that I run and starts my firewall which isn't the standard ubuntu firewall ipfw and the gui frontend for it.  I prefer shorewall/shorewall6.
<omac> They are much more configurable and they can shape traffic.
<topyli> i like network-manager. when it works, it's wonderful. when it doesn't though, it fails spectacularly
<omac> It's a bit of work to setup but the work is worth it considering it's faster than the others I've tried.  I liked bastille also, but there was a bug for it in jaunty which forced me to move to shorewall.
<topyli> i haven't had use for a firewall in many many years. last time i touched iptables was to setup connection sharing at some point
<Shirakawasuna> Hi, I'm using the beta on a netbook (just installed) and am having some networking issues.  I'd like to set up my home network (wireless) with a static DNS (ideally static IP as well), but every time I go to make the setting, it completes fine and then does nothing.  If I recheck the config dialog, it still reads 'DHCP'.  All I've done so far is set up my homeless network and click the 'make available to all users' option (which
<Shirakawasuna> is the suspected culprit so far)
<omac> I had a tplink router, and it didn't perform well.  If I connect directly to the internet, the performance bandwidth and the shorewall perceivably outperform ipfw or tplink's routing/firewall!
<Shirakawasuna> any ideas?
<Ian_Corne> Shirakawasuna: all up to date? i've had that before
<Ian_Corne> but it got fixed in an update
<omac> I must admit, it seemed to be an old tplink router though.
<Shirakawasuna> Ian_Corne: it's hard to update when nothing will resolve...
<topyli> heh
<Shirakawasuna> but I'll see if I can get ethernet working :)
<Ian_Corne> Shirakawasuna: well, you'll haebv to
<Ian_Corne> you can edit the /etc/resolv.conf file yourself
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Ian_Corne> and make it work
<Shirakawasuna> indeed, I was being dumb
<Ian_Corne> :p
<Shirakawasuna> I'll just edti resolv.conf and update :D
<omac> Shirakawasuna: If you are connecting to the wireless router at home, your router is connecting to the internet using dhcp and then the router assigns an ip to your netbook via dhcp also...your netbook will have a 192.167.0.blah address meaning you have a lan address.
<Shirakawasuna> omac: I'm aware ;)
<Shirakawasuna> I prefer static
<omac> Shirakawasuna:  you may only receive a static ip address if you pay for it up-front by the ISP.
<Shirakawasuna> it's a local address... I already use static
<Shirakawasuna> you don't configure your internet connection's dhcp/static settings from the nm-applet config :D
<omac> If you prefer to have a static local-area-network(LAN) address, you must configure your router to provide the static ip address associated with your MAC address.
<Strogg_> grsync is still not working , will it for the fi,al release ?
<Shirakawasuna> omac: I have MAC address filtering turned off
<omac> Shirakawasuna:  Once that's done, then you may use the gnome-network-manager and tell it you have a static address 192.167.0.100
<Shirakawasuna> the problem I'm having is clearly software or conf-related...
<Shirakawasuna> settings aren't sticking, it isn't even trying to do anything in between
<Ian_Corne> omac: that's not true
<Ian_Corne> you can use static ip's when your router is dhcp'ing
<Shirakawasuna> it's kinda funny, being told I can't have static IPs when the compy I'm using is on a static ip ;)
<Ian_Corne> the only problem you'll have is collisions when it assigns the same ip via dhcp
<omac> Shirakawasuna:  you do whatever you want, but if you have more than one computer connecting to your wireless router, then the ip addresses assigned to you.
<Shirakawasuna> omac: and you're wrong, lol
<omac> via dhcp...
<Ian_Corne> omac: no
<omac> sure I'm wrong.
<Shirakawasuna> I've had like four laptops statically connected
<Shirakawasuna> dhcp is the antithesis of static, omac...
<omac> IN your router you may state that you have a range allowed from 192.167.0.[1-4]
<Shirakawasuna> dhcp is the bells 'n' whistles (automated), static is the oldschool method and support by just about everything
<Shirakawasuna> omac: it's a very large range, even for my crappy router.  Goes past 24, iirc.
<cybersplice> static / dhcp are completely irrelevant to eachother, unless the DHCP server starts giving addresses which are already in use.
<cybersplice> Most modern networks use both static and dhcp on the same network. Mine, for example.
<Shirakawasuna> omac: although I have to wonder why you're still stuck on the dhcp/static thing.  Settings aren't sticking in nm-applet.  That's a software/config problem.
<omac> But if another computer in your net happens to have the .1 and you set your computer to .1....then maybe it's worth turning on dhcp or going to talk to the other guy with the other pc in your house.
<Shirakawasuna> cybersplice: indeed
<Ian_Corne> Shirakawasuna: did the update work?
<omac> shirakawa: because you'll have packet conflicts.
<Ian_Corne> it should work after the update
<Shirakawasuna> Ian_Corne: it's a big update, I'm waiting for it :)
<Ian_Corne> ok
<Shirakawasuna> Ian_Corne: 30 mins to go for a 'partial upgrade'.  I have no clue why it required a partial and not full update, it wouldn't let me view the packages.
<Ian_Corne> i've had the same problem with wired
<Ian_Corne> it will
<Ian_Corne> or it should
<Shirakawasuna> I'm crossing my fingers :)
<Ian_Corne> if you click details
<Shirakawasuna> it was grayed out :/
<cybersplice> Regardless of static / dhcp config, you still can't have more than one machine on the same IP address.
<cybersplice> That's just common sense.
<Shirakawasuna> omac: duh.
<omac> shirakawasuna:  or if you are go, then use mac filtering and make sure your mac address is associated to 192.167.0.2 is always your address.
<cybersplice> Most DHCP daemons can identify if an IP is already in use.
<Shirakawasuna> which is why I always set my static IPs to be high
<Shirakawasuna> I don't know why you haven't figured out that I don't need your often inaccurate tutelage, omac...
<topyli> lön
<topyli> whoa
<omac> Shirakawasuna:  I'll agree you don't need my tutelage.  "correction: often accurate to the minute detail".  I'll move on now.
<topyli> actually it looks like gnome-bluetooth uses PAN while my phone uses DUN in the bluetooth stack, and that's the problem
<NinjaPlimsolls> yo
<Ian_Corne> i don' tknow why it says partial update, the name then
<NinjaPlimsolls> what says partial update?
<robin0800> Ian_Corne: usually because it wants to uninstall sothing and I think that can not be classed as an update
<Ian_Corne> yeah but why call it "partial" ?
<Ian_Corne> I'm still puzzeled why the update is removing grub-pc now
<hifi> seems like VLC's default output is not PulseAudio
<hifi> shouldn't it be?
<topyli> i think vlc likes to use alsa if possible
<hifi> patch it to use pulseaudio if possible, then alsa
<topyli> i think you just volunteered :)
<hifi> :(
<hifi> that wouldn't get into karmic in time anyway
<N1ckR> Hi, should Empathy auto start / auto login when logging into gnome by default ?
<NinjaPlimsolls> N1ckR, add it to the startup applications list
<N1ckR> OK, that's a no then :)
<NinjaPlimsolls> ;)
<N1ckR> Cheers, thats all. carry on :D
<NinjaPlimsolls> when I used Empathy i had to add it to startup, but I use Emesene now
<N1ckR> About the only thing i miss from Pidgin is abililty to group same person on different protocols together.
<topyli> the status options just disappeared from my indicator-session-applet
<topyli> (at upgrade)
<knut> hi
<knut> energy option problem
<knut> where is the option to do nothing when laptop is closing?
<knut> that seems to be gone
<N1ckR> knut, you mean laptop lid ?
<knut> right
<topyli> i thought i have mine set like that
<topyli> oh, actually i'm not sure if i've tried it with karmic
<knut> I'm on karmic and it's gone
<knut> so i'm not sure if this has something to do with the fact that I installed the laptop while it was docked
<topyli> so how are we going to use our external monitors? always keep the lid open? that's not very stylish :\
<yoritomo> re
<NinjaPlimsolls> knut, do remember, karmic is still only beta software
<topyli> heh
<Dai> NinjaPlimsolls: yes, but if people don't report issues like this, how will they get fixed?
<knut> I know that its beta software, but i think they should not flush features that are mandatory ;-)
<NinjaPlimsolls> Dai, then you report them on the launchpad where a developer can see it?
<Shirakawasuna> wow, an hour of install time O_O
<Shirakawasuna> (more, actually)
<knut> yes I will report themas long as nobody here has an idea
<yoritomo> i have a problem , i updated from jaunty to karmic, and since i installed ubuntu studio audio under jaunty, when i try to unistall under karmic, it does not uninstall all the apps
<Dai> NinjaPlimsolls: but it's not unreasonable to ask if others have had the same issue or already know about it
<NinjaPlimsolls> Dai, I didnt think I was being unreasonable? :S
<N1ckR> knut, can you not just use the screen blank option, or does that blank both displays ?
<Dai> NinjaPlimsolls: sorry, i read that wrong, it seems :\  it's still way too early for me to be awake
<knut> N1ckR: I have 2 external screen with nvidia
<knut> and this option is not available
<C-S-B> oh, I can't go to ubuntu+2 :/
<flipfone> after a failed upgrade i have been doing daily updates until today i got this http://pastebin.com/d25569320  any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, can anyone help with grub2. It never times out or shows a countdown. I have to manually press enter to get things going or it will sit on the kernel selection screen forever more
<|eagles0513875|> ActionParsnip: thats a first
<pdlnhrd> i a trying to get netowrking but can't get it to route of its subnet
<ActionParsnip> pdlnhrd: add a static route specifying a subnet and a device
<pdlnhrd> o.k? how?   i had verything working and now it has stopped
<ActionParsnip> pdlnhrd: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-route-add/
<pdlnhrd> the biggest issue is that on restart NO nework is configurd which is a pain
<ActionParsnip> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<pdlnhrd> i can add a static route... but the server is colocated and if i need to reboot i can't do this(plus those directions are for redhat)
<cybersplice> pdlnhrd: route add is a generic command.
<pdlnhrd> i would like to be able to reboot the server and have ALL networking work
<pdlnhrd> what file do i add it do so hat on start up it knows the route?
<pdlnhrd> the direcitions are for RHEL
<cybersplice> It's an ubuntu machine, yes?
<ActionParsnip> |eagles0513875|: i think i got  it. I had : GRUB_TIMEOUT="10" instead of GRUB_TIMEOUT=10  in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<|eagles0513875|> :)
<cybersplice> pdlnhrd: /etc/network/interfaces
<pdlnhrd> yes... wich doesn't have a /etc/sysconfig/networking/default/route-ethx
<godstar> Word to the wise. If you go KK64 Beta, do not remove old files, you may need them. Especially if KK64 breaks and the network stack corrupts. I just had to reinstall JJ64.
<pdlnhrd> gateway is defined correctly
<pdlnhrd> it is like it is not reading the file
<pdlnhrd> afterrestart ifconfig eth0 shows no infomration
<cybersplice> hm.
<cybersplice> This is a colo machine?
<|eagles0513875|> bbl
<hifi> AltGr variant of US International is broken again
<pdlnhrd> it looks A LOT like this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<cybersplice> pdlnhrd: Can you pastebin your interfaces file?
<pdlnhrd> its on diffrent machines with no access... i am going to have to retype it
<cybersplice> More than likely you've mistyped something in the interfaces file. However, i strongly recommend against using 9.10 on a production machine, particularly a remote one.
<pdlnhrd> http://pastebin.com/d2fa8a2e6
<pdlnhrd> it is all for testing
<pdlnhrd> we have to unit test against new build to know what issue we will have
<cybersplice> pdlnhrd: add auto eth0
<pdlnhrd> which line?
<pdlnhrd> line 2?
<cybersplice> yes
<pdlnhrd> if this fixes this... thanks... i a going to reboot and see what happens.... (i came in 2 hours to fix this
<ActionParsnip> can someone please pastebin me their /etc/defaul/grub file please. This is driving me spare
<cybersplice> pdlnhrd:  You had the config right, but you weren't telling it to up the interface, so obviously no config.
<cybersplice> hang on a sec AP
<cybersplice> ActionParsnip: Din;t have it!
<pdlnhrd> i am assuing you mean "auto eth0" and not "add auto eth0"
<cybersplice> pdlnhrd: Correct.
<ActionParsnip> /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> sorry
<cybersplice> Yeah, i figured. Not there.
<cybersplice> :|
<ActionParsnip> its the default settings file for grub2
<pdlnhrd> i a so use the the BOOT=yes in RHEL
<ActionParsnip> i hate grub2
<pdlnhrd> btw... props to the ubuntu team... i like what i see so far escpecially the boot screen
<cybersplice> ActionParsnip: I wonder if i'm not using Grub2.
<wekt> ActionParsnip: or do you hate how the config file is generated?
<godstar> ActionParsnip: Still need that Grub Default?
<ActionParsnip> wekt: the config, it so overly complicated for just a bootloader
<ActionParsnip> wekt: i single boot. I dont need all this extra crap ruining my day
<ActionParsnip> godstar: please
<godstar> kk
<pdlnhrd> cypersplice thank you.
<cybersplice> pdlnhrd: No worries.
<cybersplice> pdlnhrd: Happy to help.
<wekt> ActionParsnip: I've wondered whether you could put linux starting in the MBR to load it.
<pdlnhrd> plus startup times rock
<godstar> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/289246/
<ActionParsnip> godstar: thanks
<godstar> ActionParsnip: anytime
<cybersplice> pdlnhrd: Try it with a SSD. It's silly.
<pdlnhrd> i have my vista7 on SSD and it is really fast
<cybersplice> g'day Dr_Willis
<pdlnhrd> (can't afford all he new toys)
<wekt> cybersplice: i should try that too. (SSD)
<cybersplice> pdlnhrd: Me either. But i have the advantage of a rather elaborate lab environment at work. :D
<cybersplice> wekt: *(&$£. victory!
<ActionParsnip> godstar: yours is quite different to mine
<cybersplice> Damnation, i've had quite a lot of caffiene.
<pdlnhrd> we have a lab with 30 test machines for testing images to roll out but i don't get to play in then offten
<cybersplice> Huh. Odd. I'm still on Grub 0.97.
<cybersplice> ActionParsnip: I got my EQL sorted, btw. Feel like a muppet now.
<frandieguez> Hi to all! Could someone confirm me that the firefox translations doesn't works?
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. Ubuntu-xsplash-artwork update.. i bet that means it will overwrite my customized  xsplas images again...
<godstar> ActionParsnip: only one I have
<ActionParsnip> cybersplice: you got the gold, thats what counts
<ActionParsnip> godstar: i'll pastebin when it comes back arounf
<frandieguez> I detect that the firefox translations right now on karmic are for 3.0.7 firefox version and those are incompatibles
<cybersplice> ActionParsnip: Yeh. It overflows the data to the next nic when it saturates the first one.
<godstar> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> godstar: http://pastebin.com/f28d85f56
<godstar> ActionParsnip: made a backup. Thx
<ActionParsnip> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Shawn_> How is the Beta so far?
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: been fine since alpha2 here
<binBASH> Hi I exchanged gnome network manager with wicd. Changed wireless Lan Adapter and wicd didn't find it. Now I tried to exchange wicd again with gnome network manager but apt-get fails :/
<binBASH> getting errors now like gconftool-2: relocation error: /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: symbol __abort_msg, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip How are the features though I mean?
<cybersplice> Shawn_: No problems here. Using it on a couple of production workstations.
<godstar> Shawn_: be sure not to delete old files if you plan to upgrade.
<binBASH> someone can help please?
<Dr_Willis> i thought there was a tool to select wicd or 'network-manager' as your network-confoig tool.
<Dr_Willis> no need to add/remove one or the other..
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: can you be specific?
<Shawn_> godstar I'm probably doing a fresh install when I do it so I can make use of the new ext4 file system that it uses
<Dr_Willis> I forget where i saw that setting at.. but i saw it somewhere.
<binBASH> Dr_Willis: On first install maybe? ;)
<Shawn_> ActionParsnip is there any major differences between Karmic and Jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: for my basic use, no
<binBASH> the problem now is
<Dr_Willis> binBASH:  not sure. I dont rember seeing it on my laptop when i installed beta1.
<binBASH> gdm (xfree86) doesn't boot up
<Dr_Willis> binBASH:  but i rember seeing it on the desktop
<binBASH> so I'm totally lost
<godstar> Shawn_: In that case you should be ok. I did the upgrade and had issues with the network. I could not revert since I removed old files and could then not get back online.
<binBASH> only console left
<Dr_Willis> try 'sudo service gdm start'
<binBASH> it says it's started ok
<binBASH> but nothing happens
<godstar> Shawn_: be sure to backup your data and install on a test machine or virtual one.
<Shawn_> godstar Yeah I'm probably just gunna hold out for another 20 days without installing it
<Shawn_> godstar... I'm weird like that I like to see all the new features at once and not as they are still being fixed
<godstar> Shawn_: install it on Vbox and play around w it. Most of the broken things I fixed, but again, I did the upgrade and removed the old files, had I kept them, I probably could have gotten out of my bind.
<godstar> Shawn_: Overall, I like it and think it will be solid once its said and done.
<Shawn_> godstar Installing it on a Vbox wouldn't affect Ubuntu at all correct?
<godstar> Shawn_: Correct
<Shawn_> godstar Not sure if I wanna ruin the wait or just hold out till the 29th
<godstar> Shawn_: you can even run it inside of Vbox as a Live CD, just mount the ISO.
<godstar> Shawn_: tomato, tomatoe
<Dr_Willis> Potatoe
<godstar> Shawn_: Up to you.
<Shawn_> godstar... Hmm.. I read on the forums that Karmic may be adopting a completely new default colour and dropping brown.. Did that actually happen?
<cybersplice> mmm spuds.
<Shirakawasuna> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> Still looks brown to me.
<Shirakawasuna> does karmic come with a replacement for sshd?
<Dr_Willis> they need to use Hot Pink. :)
<Shirakawasuna> or do I need to install it separately?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: mines purple :)
<Dr_Willis> still using opensshd - not installed by default here.
<godstar> Shawn_: Yes a new splash theme. I likes!
<Shawn_> godstar Is it still brown?
<ActionParsnip> Shirakawasuna: openssh-server is in karmic repos
<cybersplice> Shirakawasuna: its in repos, not installed by default
<Shirakawasuna> hmmm
<Shirakawasuna> I'm not seeing it in synaptic
 * Shirakawasuna checks repos
<cybersplice> think its just called ssh
<Dr_Willis>  /usr/share/images/xsplash still has ugly browns here.
<ActionParsnip> Shirakawasuna: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<godstar> Shawn_: nope
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if im the only one that alters every file in that dir to have nicer looking splash/wallpaper screens...
<godstar> Speaking of, I'm gonna run it in Vbox myself.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: i uninstall all splashes ;)
<Shawn_> godstar Oooo nice.  Is it true they switched to a new native IM and dropped Pidgin?
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: pidgin is in the repos
<godstar> Shawn_: Also, I am running 64bit, not that it makes much difference. Just thought I would mention it.
<ActionParsnip> !info pidgin
<Shirakawasuna> I'm a newb to debian/ubuntu-style package management.  Why would apt-get have a nice time finding openssh-server but not synaptic?
<binBASH> hmm looks like I need to reinstall my system
<Shirakawasuna> it worked, btw, so thanks ActionParsnip
<Shawn_> godstar I run 64 bit as well
<binBASH> dunno what to do really :)
<Dr_Willis> Shirakawasuna:  you typed it wrong wouldbe my guess
<ActionParsnip> Shirakawasuna: no idea, i stopped using synaptic as soon as i learned apt-get existed
<godstar> Shawn_: Empathy is the IM. I am not thrilled w it. Guess I've used Pidgin too long.
<binBASH> errors like -> gconftool-2: relocation error: /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: symbol __abort_msg, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.2-1ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 597 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<binBASH> looks like glibc is fucked up
<Shawn_> godstar yeah I may stick with Pidgin as well but I read they dropped Pidgin because Pidgin refused to continue developing or something
<Pici> binBASH: Please mind your language here.
<mvo> Shirakawasuna: they use the same data and similar code, if its available in apt-cache it should be in synaptic as well
<Shirakawasuna> huh, now it shows up
<slacker_nl> lo
<Shirakawasuna> weird
<Shirakawasuna> must've been a typo
<slacker_nl> mvo: i tested your debdiff for policykit-1-gnome, didn't work
<godstar> Shawn_: yeah. Something like that. FOSSitics.
<godstar> FOSS+politics
<godstar> :D
<ActionParsnip> Shawn_: you can compile carrier, its awesome
<oldude67> ActionParsnip, said the c word...lol
<ActionParsnip> what...can ;)
<oldude67> i hate to compile..what a pain in the butt...lol
<arielCo> Hello everyone. Some of my configurations were reset or are being ignored after a (rather rough) update from Jaunty. For example, the Synaptics driver seems to be ignoring the HAL policy file.
<godstar> lol
<oldude67> thats something i did forget to install..build-essentials.
<mvo> slacker_nl: hm, did you login/logout in between?
<mvo> slacker_nl: anything in .xsession-errors when kde started?
<slacker_nl> mvo: no, no logout
<slacker_nl> mvo: will check now
<cybersplice> Cantankerous?
<cybersplice> Callous?
<cybersplice> Calisthenics?
<Pici> cybersplice: ?
<cybersplice> Someone said something about the C word.
<Pici> cybersplice: They were talking about compiling.
<cybersplice> Don't say that!
<cybersplice> You'll scare someone.
<cybersplice> Anyone had much luck getting XenServer Essentials running under 9.10?
<slacker_nl> mvo: login/logout fixed the issue indeed
<ssc_> hi
<slacker_nl> mvo: it works, asks for root permission, type in passwd and installs/removes package
 * arielCo is not afraid of c******ing. It's the adding prefix switches, Xorg macros, "auto"make stuff that slightly bothers him :)
<mvo> slacker_nl: sweet, thanks a lot for confirming that
<slacker_nl> mvo: np at all
<tasslehoff> is the session restore (startup applications) better on 9.10 than on 9.04?
<cybersplice> tasslehoff: I'd say so.
<tasslehoff> cybersplice, good, cause on 9.04 it sucks :)
<binBASH> is it possible to downgrade from karmic to jaunty?
<Pici> No.
<Ian_Corne> No.
<binBASH> cool :/
<binBASH> So what can cause this?
<cybersplice> binBASH: Sounds like perhaps you mean to say, "Damn."
<binBASH> cybersplice: I watched my language this time :)
<cybersplice> binBASH: Perhaps uninstall both your network management software, and reinstall network-manager.
<cybersplice> Or wicd, i spupose.
<cybersplice> I didn't have good experience with wicd.
<binBASH> Well, I can't. Because apt doesn't let me
<cybersplice> Oh. Nightmare.
<cybersplice> Why not?
<binBASH> gconftool-2: relocation error: /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: symbol __abort_msg, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<binBASH> it produces this output
<cybersplice> Does it give that message when you try and install anything else?
<binBASH> yes
<Ian_Corne> have you tried using aptitude instead of apt-get ?
<cybersplice> Sounds like the problem is with apt instead of with  wicd / nm
<binBASH> well wicd is not installed anymore
<tasslehoff> does jaunty->karmic using update manager normally work well these days?
<binBASH> Ian_Corne: Not yet
<arielCo> tasslehoff: not too good
<Ian_Corne> binBASH: altho idon't think it"'ll work but you can try
<cybersplice> tasslehoff: i had no problems personally. ymmv.
<slacker_nl> tasslehoff: i think so (but I upgraded during alpha 2)
<Ian_Corne> arielCo: it works...
<zer0x> Hi all, there is no longer a 'Devices' section in my sound preferences in Gnome, is this configured somewhere else now?
<Shirakawasuna> huh
<slacker_nl> arielCo: you had space issues ;)
<Ian_Corne> i've had some1 update yesterday through it
<Ian_Corne> and it worked
<arielCo> Ian_Corne: I'm still filing rough spots
<tasslehoff> It's always most fun when everyone answers differently :D
<binBASH> I'm trying within aptitude now
<Shirakawasuna> I couldn't rsync files from my established, non-ubuntu lappy using the command on said laptop, but I could when reversing it from the other (ubuntu) laptop.  Any ideas?
<cybersplice> tasslehoff: Sorry. It IS beta software. :D
<tasslehoff> cybersplice, hehe. I know :)
<slacker_nl> tasslehoff: no, yes, NO, YES, nooo, yessss ;)
<cybersplice> Sigh. 9.10 is as perculiar as other ubuntu versions under xenserver.
<cybersplice> Curses!
<milaz> Hi, everybody!
<cybersplice> milaz: Hi there.
<milaz> Does anybody know why in Karmic Beta there's no gettys and no login processes on any tty?
<arielCo> slacker_nl: yeah, the space issue was overcome by that patch. Then came the dpkg segfault which left libc out of shape. I finally fixed it by copying over the files, upgraded with several warnings, and now some of my configs are being ignored.
 * arielCo had a rather bumpy ride
<milaz> I mean that when switching to them with CTRL+ALT+F1, there is now way to log into the system
<milaz> Is there a way t fix it?
<slacker_nl> arielCo: :( i feel for you
<slacker_nl> milaz: i have getty's running...
<ssc_> with the last update i lost keyboard and mouse connection under x after xorg restarted - i still could get on the console after freeing the keyboard with sysctrl keys. any idea where to look for the problem the next time :)
<mvo> arielCo: that reminds me, did you find a _usr_bin_dpkg.crash file in your /var/crash ?
<ssc_> restarting gdm didn't solve anything ..
<cybersplice> milaz: frandieguez: I detect that the firefox translations right now on karmic are for 3.0.7 firefox version and those are incompatibles
<cybersplice> er
<cybersplice> milaz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/402759
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402759 in upstart "Scripts need to be migrated from /etc/event.d to /etc/init" [Medium,Triaged]
<Dr_Willis> milaz:  i have them here.. could be the video drivers for X and console are fighting again.
<binBASH> Ian_Corne: Well aptitude now presents an error http://www.picpaste.de/pics/pic_aptitude.1255090503.png
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<Ian_Corne> noidea :)
<milaz> cybersplice: thanks, I'll look into this
<cybersplice> milaz: There are several duplicates of that with various different issues.
<cybersplice> But it was just a hasty look, i'm afraid.
<binBASH> Looks like I'm in a serious dilemma
<arielCo> slacker_nl, thanks for your sympathy ;). Theres an untidy bug rep at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/444484. I tried to apport-collect from a livecd+chroot before fixing it so there are several junk comments.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444484 in dpkg "dpkg crashed upgrading libc6" [Undecided,New]
<cybersplice> binBASH: Sounds like you've got some lib / apt issues.
<cybersplice> binBASH: You could try a reinstall :\
<Ian_Corne> "try" :p
<binBASH> :)
<ssc_> binBASH, have you tried to download the deb files and install them via dpkg
<Strogg_> do someone experience problemes with apache when installing kolab ?
<binBASH> ssc_: Not yet.
<Ian_Corne> is the sound from empathy included yet?
<binBASH> Have first to find download location
<milaz> cybersplice: Dr_Willis: the strange thing is that I can run them manually from gnome-terminal with "sudo getty 9600 tty2"
<kulight> is there a facebook plugin for empathy ?
<slacker_nl> arielCo: I had huge problems with libc6 as well during the alpha phase
<cybersplice> milaz: Yes, it looks like the scripts just aren't being put into the right location by the upgrade.
<slacker_nl> arielCo: i could install it, but it totally b0rked my laptop, beta version fixed he glitch
<binBASH> ssc_: Ok I found the package, now I have to find out how to install without apt
<ssc_> binBASH, dpkg -i package.deb
<binBASH> that doesn't work
<arielCo> slacker_nl, I had to copy over the files for libc* from the Jaunty livecd. Then I was able to boot *and* run dpkg without breaking it all again. If I remember correctly that was libc6, libc6-dev, libc-i686.
<kulight> binBASH: you have to be in the directory
<binBASH> I get gconftool-2: relocation error: /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: symbol __abort_msg, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<binBASH> when running apt or dpkg
<binBASH> ;)
<kulight> dpkg
<ssc_> binBASH, looks like DAMN ;)
<milaz> cybersplice: I didn't upgrade, I have a clean live USB install from latest Karmic Beta ISO. LOoks like I have to check the files...
<slacker_nl> arielCo: yes, those are the libc6 "suite"
<binBASH> ssc_: Indeed
<arielCo>  !bug 446916
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446916 in memtest86+ "package memtest86+ 2.11-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: "Can't open /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446916
<ssc_> binBASH, quite dirty but you might extract the tgz out of a deb file and unpack it to the root of the system to "reinstall" the package
<binBASH> I think glib is totally broken up
<binBASH> because mc for example doesn't work as well
<Ian_Corne> binBASH: you could recompile libglib
<Ian_Corne> apt-get source libglibc :p
<Ian_Corne> oh wait
<Ian_Corne> :D
<binBASH> :p
<Ian_Corne> sec
<Ian_Corne> leme upload the source for you somwhere:p
<Ian_Corne> where is source put when you apt-get source ? :p
<ssc_> binBASH, do you have "ar" installed?
<ActionParsnip> !info ar
<ubottu> Package ar does not exist in karmic
<binBASH> ssc_: Yup
<sacha_> hey there, i installed kubuntu 9.10 beta (amd64). then i did an upgrade (as soon as i installed, it suggested 177 packages). now sound doesnt work anymore
<sacha_> sound worked after i installed tho..
<ActionParsnip> sacha_: is it muted?
<Ian_Corne> :p
<ssc_> binBASH, get the glibc deb and try: # ar xv glib.deb
<ssc_> binBASH, that should extract you the data.tar.gz from the deb file
<ssc_> binBASH, than you can try to extract it to the system root
<sacha_> not muted
<ActionParsnip> sacha_: and all sliders cranked?
<sacha_> yeah
<Dr_Willis> cranked to 11 ?
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Ian_Corne> WHOA
<Ian_Corne> :p
<cybersplice> Dr_Willis: Nice.
<sacha_> the volume buttons on my keyboard work (didnt when using livecd) and i cranked max on that.. and bottom right corner volume is max
<ActionParsnip> sacha_: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*
<Ian_Corne> sacha_: dist-upgraded? what sound device do you use
<milaz> slacker_nl: Dr_Willis: Looks like I have to file a bug about consoles. Can you clarify what version of Ubuntu do you run? How did you get it? Did you do an upgrade, or clean install? Did you upgrade from alpha, or from 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> sacha_: then press alt+f2 and run   pulseaudio
<Ian_Corne> sacha_: check with alsamixer
<sacha_> i didnt dist upgrade, just 177 packages it suggested straight away
<Dr_Willis> milaz:  well i just update/upgraded.. and it wants a reboot.. let me reboot and see if i have the same issue..
<Dr_Willis> BRB
<sacha_> in devices it has HDA Intel (ALC262 Analog), HDA ATI HDMI and PulseAudio
<oldude67> i had a lot of issues with pulseaudio when doing upgrades but after a clean install of beta not to bad now.
<sacha_> it is defaulting to the intel and when i try pulseaudio it fails and goes back to the intel one
<ActionParsnip> sacha_: try the quick fix, if not you may need something more
<sacha_> k
<Ian_Corne> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Ian_Corne> and sound works
<sacha_> btw, pulseaudio wasnt running.. when i tried to run pulseaudio it said it wasnt installed
<Dr_Willis> Heh.. gnome desktop is now totally white/blank...
<Ian_Corne> lol
<Dr_Willis> no panel. no nothing
<sacha_>  know my audio device isnt intel tho.. pretty sure it uses the ati
<Dr_Willis> gnome-do works... and i do have window decoration
<oldude67> heh isnt that the best gnome can be..lmao
<sacha_> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]
<Ian_Corne> Dr_Willis: logout and in? :p
<milaz> Dr_Willis: it looks like what I had after my last upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Ian_Corne:    heh.. yep.. lets try that.. and for whoever was wondering.. Yes my consoles are buggered also.
<Dr_Willis> multi-color-garbage on them all
<Dr_Willis> brb
<Dr_Willis> if i can rember how to force X to restart
<sacha_> ActionParsnip: is pulseaudio meant to be already installed?
<ActionParsnip> sacha_: its part of a stock install
<sacha_> ActionParsnip: Kubuntu as well?
<binBASH> ok ssc_ now it's totally corrupt :)
<ActionParsnip> sacha_: sure
<milaz> Dr_Willis: I had only destop with no panels too, and that made me see that consoles are absent
<binBASH> it doesn't find any files anymore
<slacker_nl> milaz: I run karmic, upgraded from jaunty during alpha2 phase, upgraded to beta
<sacha_> damn, why isnt it installed in mine?
<ssc_> binBASH, hmm than it wasn't glib ;)
<Dr_Willis> milaz:  i restarted X and gnomeis working now
<milaz> Dr_Willis: so I had to make live USB again
<slacker_nl> milaz: and jaunty was an upgrade from hardy > intrepid, so I've seen all releases in between
<Dr_Willis> I have funny gfx on the console... and if i hit return they do move....
<Dr_Willis> X is working however.
<binBASH> Ok so only reinstall possible I think
<Dr_Willis> and X is on alt-ctrl-F9 for some reason now.
<binBASH> if such things like ls etc. don't work anymore :)
<milaz> Dr_Willis: how did you restarted X? CTRL+ALT+Backspace didn't work for me
<Dr_Willis> milaz:  thats OLD-skool. :)
<Strogg_> apache2 is not working anymore after installing kolabd package
<Dr_Willis> new leet way - alt-ctrl-sysreq-k
<gnomefreak> milaz: it was disabled you can still use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Dr_Willis> It gets you more babes.. :P
<sacha_> ActionParsnip: i installed pulseaudio and chose it as my sound device. now when i play music i get a crackling sound
<slacker_nl> gnomefreak: on karmic that is service gdm restart ;)
<ssc_> binBASH, do you have your old glib deb still in /var/cache/apt/archives than try to revert it the same way :)
<gnomefreak> lol nost of us normal keyboard users dont have a sysreq key :)
<sacha_> ActionParsnip: but wait, i chose HDA Intel as my sound device and now it works again
<milaz> Dr_Willis: looks cool :)
<milaz> gnomefreak: I could, if I had consoles working :)
<gnomefreak> slacker_nl: i dont remember having to use service on karmic
<gnomefreak> milaz: tty?
<binBASH> ssc_: Like I said I can't execute programs anymore
<milaz> gnomefreak: exactly
<gnomefreak> milaz: ah
<binBASH> -su: /usr/bin/ar: No such file or directory
<binBASH> for example
<binBASH> :)
 * gnomefreak wonders what "ar" is
<Dr_Willis> !info ar
<ubottu> Package ar does not exist in karmic
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: bot doesnt know files
<Dr_Willis> ar - create, modify, and extract from archives
<milaz> Dr_Willis: slacker_nl: do you still have /etc/event.d/tty files?
<Dr_Willis> !man ar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man ar
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> bash: cd: /etc/event.d: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> milaz:  last i checked the tty configs werere in /etc/default
<Dr_Willis> I dont even see them there now.
<milaz> Dr_Willis: slacker_nl: then, what's the last line in /etc/init/tty1.conf ?
<gnomefreak> i only have the tty file in my chroots
<Dr_Willis> exec /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1
<gnomefreak> milaz: respawn
<gnomefreak> exec /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1
<sacha_> ok i have one more problem. i ran Hardware Drivers program and tried to 'activate' FGLRX driver but nothing happens (in kubuntu). in ubuntu this worked.
<Dr_Willis> $ sudo /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1
<Dr_Willis> dosent clear up my console either.
<ssc_> binBASH, that sounds bad.. maybe from rescue mode of the install cd ..
<milaz> Dr_Willis: gnomefreak: cool. And mine was "exec /bin/login -f ubuntu </dev/tty2.conf > /dev/tty2.conf 2>&1" until I fixed it
<Cynthia> Following up on bug 446715, is it possible that a .diff.gz for a version "1.52-1" can fail to apply for /etc/init.d/laptop-mode, when the only change is the version in debian/changelog?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446715 in laptop-mode-tools "FFE Request: Karmic: Update to latest upstream version 1.52" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446715
<ssc_> Dr_Willis, ar is part of binutils..
<Cynthia> I'm getting a fail, when the only change I made to the .diff.gz was to change it to "1.52-1ubuntu1"
<milaz> Dr_Willis: now my ttys work, but it looks like there's a bug in the distribution that could affect live CDs and clean installs
 * gnomefreak gone
<slacker_nl> milaz: http://pb.opperschaap.net/65
<milaz> slacker_nl: thank you
<slacker_nl> yw
 * milaz filling a bug about consoles now
<Dr_Willis> You want to check to see if others have filed smiler bugs first?
<intok> Why is 9.10 64 bit so much slower then 9.10 32 on 1Gb of ram? It's much less responsive on my A64 4000+ Geforce 6150SE 1Gb DDR2 then it is on my Sempron Throughbred-B 2400+ OCd to 2Ghz so I could get the ram from DDR333 to DDR400 and a Geforce 6200 AGP
<sacha_> 64-bit uses more ram generally
<intok> I have compiz disabled on both
<sacha_> i have 4GB of RAM but kubuntu 64-bit is consistently only using 700MB of it for me
<sacha_> i would like to enable compiz but i cant seem to get fglrx installed :(
<Cynthia> I have 2 GB, could tone it down to 1GB with kernel params to check, but I get 11% usage (~300 MB) on Ubuntu (gnome)
<Cynthia> it seems my problem with laptop-mode-tools is due to whitespace, I'll triple-check the whitespace
<sacha_> my kubuntu 64-bit only using 0.5GiB of 3.8GiB now.
<thiebaude> im using 213mb out of 2gb with firefox and xchat open
<sacha_> by the way, with laptop tools... how do i get brightness keys working?
 * thiebaude and 9.10 works with no problems
<sacha_> the volume ones work fine, just not brightness... it worked so well in ubuntu i was hoping for the same in kubuntu
<Cynthia> it must be a workaround or application in gnome
<Cynthia> I've looked at the laptop-mode-tools change log, and there's nothing about brightness keys that I saw
<shiznebit_> hi I need some help with jittering in pulse-audio
<Cynthia> shiznebit_: in which application? or all applications?
<shiznebit_> like when I play quake-live i get jitter and random echo
<shiznebit_> hmm
<shiznebit_> FF says its using ALSA
<shiznebit_> now im confused
<Cynthia> I recommend checking in e.g. Totem, Audacity
<shiznebit_> no i don't get any effects there
<milaz> Dr_Willis: sure, I'll check for that
<shiznebit_> does FireFox not use pulse ?
<Cynthia> shiznebit_: that depends on the plugin; are you vieweing Flash content or listening to streaming music on totem-mozilla?
<intok> so I take it this isn't normal? http://pastebin.com/m1c79849f
<Lazy_> shiznebit_: i had the same problem with audio in quake live
<Lazy_> let me google what fixed it
<Lazy_> http://www.quakelive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31897
<Cynthia> intok: things don't add up; could you run 'ps aux' too?
<Lazy_> i think s_mixahead fixed it for me
<debfx> how can I get rid of the "konqueror recommends installing additional software" notifier?
<intok> Cynthia
<intok> http://pastebin.com/m7fa9c6f3
<intok> ...dammit... so jerky in responsiveness that it didn't take the paste and the text that went before it at the same time when I hit enter...
<Cynthia> intok: with the clamd process and pidgin, things do add up now; you're pretty much using up all of your RAM, and clamd is using up 12.3% CPU + firefox's 42.3%. Is this on amd64?
<Cynthia> erm, wait... 771 MB of swap used as well. now *I*'m confused
<cybersplice> Cynthia: sounds like a memory leak somewhere.
<Cynthia> your processes are using up near 1.5 GB of RAM excluding program text and mapped files
<Cynthia> cybersplice: the memory leak isn't counted under any process, does this mean a memory leak in the kernel?
<Cynthia> oh no, ha. I forget that the RES column in top/ps don't count swap
<void^_> the problem is it's hard to tell what's taking up that swapspace
<cybersplice> Cynthia: Could be.
<void^_> if in doubt, blame firefox.
<sacha_> i actually disabled swap space
<Cynthia> sacha_: it's showing up in 'top' as 2 GB
<sacha_> Mem:   4027184k total,  1314064k used,  2713120k free,    48096k buffers    Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   673164k cached
<Cynthia> oh
<Cynthia> I mixed you up with intok, sorry
<sacha_> :0
<void^_> with 1gb mem, having no swap is hardly an option
<cybersplice> Cynthia: What process is it?
<Cynthia> intok: 'ps -A v'
<Cynthia> there will be a new column, DRS, which may be a clue
<helix84> Hello, I installed Karmic Beta for testing and I won't get an address from DHCP on ethernet. Neither NetworkManager nor dhclient will receive a DHCPOFFER. Static configuration does work. DHCP works in Windows XP on the same computer. Any clues how I can investigate the problem?
<intok> Cynthia http://pastebin.com/m78478048
<luka> guyssss can someone guide how to install grub and remove grub2 from karmic??
<milaz> helix84: you can stop network-manager and then run it in the terminal with NetworkManager --no-daemon
<milaz> helix84: thus you will see the output with dhcp request it makes
<binBASH> ok, thanks anyone for trying to help me
<binBASH> I placed the harddrive now into a fedora machine to copy files over
<cybersplice> binBASH: Was it a dead HD?
<binBASH> bye
<binBASH> No
<binBASH> apt-get upgrade broke it :)
<helix84> milaz: thanks, will try.
<cybersplice> binBASH: Ah. Fair dues.
<Cynthia> intok: here firefox uses 989709 204600, over there it uses 1941037 460008; I have no swap usage, so that means yours has around 800 MB extra
<binBASH> cybersplice: I am not very experienced with debian distros. Using rpm based distros since 12 years now ;)
<Cynthia> er, 700 MB
<Cynthia> other apps look similar to what I have here, amd64
<cybersplice> binBASH: Fair enough. I'd suggest giving 9.04 a go until the 29th. More stable for you. Better for learning.
<binBASH> well we have those here as well cybersplice
<binBASH> other developers using jaunty
<cybersplice> binBASH: Fair enough.
<helix84> milaz: NM just uses dhclient so all I see is what I've seen when I ran dhclient manually. any other idea?
<shiznebit_> Lazy_, are you 9.10 does your FF use ALSA or PULSE what audio chipset do you use ?
<milaz> what do you see there?
<Lazy_> shiznebit_: i'm not sure which audio device quake live uses
<Lazy_> i have ubuntu 9.10 upgraded from jaunty and my audio device is sb audigy
<Lazy_> i just tried the s_mixahead methos and it worked
<billybigrigger> anyone having problems with xsplash or gdm locking up? if i boot to recovery mode and run startx manually i can boot
<billybigrigger> as soon as i let it try to boot normally, and go through xsplash or gdm, can't tell which locks up, it hard locks my system
<ddg> yes same problem here :(
<ddg> no solution yet
<billybigrigger> ok, good its not just me
<billybigrigger> do you know the bug number?
<ddg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/sysvinit/+bug/431812
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431812 in initramfs-tools "i915: black screen on boot" [Critical,Fix released]
<r3v3r> ->Fix released?
<ddg> i think so. but with the latest updates usplash is not working
<billybigrigger> that's not my problem
<billybigrigger> i'm talking about xsplash/gdm
<billybigrigger> not usplash
<ddg> ah ok. sorry.
<billybigrigger> np
<helix84> sorry, i got disconnected.
<helix84> NM just uses dhclient so all I see is what I've seen when I ran dhclient manually. any other idea?
<Dr_Willis> xsplash worked here.. normally
<Dr_Willis> the consoles are broken.. but X is working
<milaz> helix84: maybe you will use some pastebin service so we can see what's going on with your DHCP?
<Cynthia> (copy the output of 'ifconfig -a' and 'dhclient <name of network interface>')
<helix84> milaz: sure
<carlosgaldino> hi, i installed karmic beta yesterday and i see one problem, every time that i open a multimedia file the computer bips a little noise, but the file is executed normally...this bip is normal because the version is beta?
<Pici> No.
<Leif> Do any of you know how to increase or decrease the screen brightness of an HP Pavilion DV6000?  The usual Fn+F7, or Fn+F8, don't seam to work in 9.10
<nemo> Leif: wouldn't that be controlled by your video driver?
<nemo> ATI/intel/nvidia?
<Leif> intel
<Leif> So I can't find that anywhere in the OS?
<nemo> and F7/F8 worked in .04 ?
<nemo> could look up what the key bindings used to call...
<Leif> Well, I jumped from 8.04 to 9.10, but yes.
<Leif> Also, I installed Windows 7 in between, if that would make a difference.
<carlosgaldino> anyone?
<carlosgaldino> hi, i installed karmic beta yesterday and i see one problem, every time that i open a multimedia file the computer bips a little noise, but the file is executed normally...this bip is normal because the version is beta?
<milaz> carlosgaldino: I have no blips
<Lazy_> carlosgaldino: what is your audio chip?
<Pici> carlosgaldino: No, its not normal.
<Lazy_> i don't have bilps either
<Tronic> carlosgaldino: Could be due to your sound hardware switching output level when the port is opened.
<Tronic> Or possibly AV receiver switching modes when it detects S/PDIF, if that is what you are using.
<carlosgaldino> Tronic, yeah, that's what i thought
<Tronic> In any case, it is unlikely that this "feature" would disappear in the release.
<luka> carlosgaldino: i hear a bip as well, i have a laptop and i see that the sound card turns off and on as any sound is played.... that might be ur problem too, i dont know
<carlosgaldino> how can i disable this bip?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm...  Hulu Release Native Desktop App For Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> I find that rather amazeing.. :)
<Tronic> carlosgaldino: Send mail to ALSA mailing list.
<mbeierl> iwl3945, 64bit 9.10 beta up to date, anyone else "lose" their ability to scan or join wireless networks after suspend to ram/resume?  It used to work in the alpha
<carlosgaldino> luka, yeah, looks like...i have a laptop too
<billybigrigger> Dr_Willis, can you use it in canada? or still just the US?
<Tronic> carlosgaldino: Preferrably with a test case (using ALSA directly), the name of your chip, etc.
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  no idea. i just now saw it mentioned.. it was just released today
<Dr_Willis> I dont evne know if it works on 9.10
<luka> carlosgaldino: i think its that... it might be a kernel issue, try downloadin kernel 2.6.32 from ubuntu kernel web page and see if thats still hapening
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  i imagine with TOR you could get around that limition
<Leif> I really can't find anything to change it in the keyboard, or keyboard shortcut preferrences, let alone even a menu bar to change it.
<MTecknology> mac_v: bug 446582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446582 in claws-mail "[karmic] claws-mail display is broken by GTK+ 2.18" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446582
<carlosgaldino> luka, this is a solution?
<Leif> But it goes dim when I unplug it, and brighter when I plug it back in, so I assume it still works, I just can't find the controls.
<billybigrigger> Dr_Willis, care to share the link?
<luka> carlosgaldino: i might be... im guessin thats possible because i see the sound card light turning red and blue everytime i play a sound... and when it goes red, off, it does a stupid sound like "tic" but its the speakers...
<luka> carlosgaldino: try it out... when i was in jaunty i downloaded kernel 2.6.32 and everything was workin ok...
<Pici> This sounds like a problem that a bug should be logged about.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.hulu.com/labs/hulu-desktop-linux
<luka> carlosgaldino: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<carlosgaldino> luka, in jaunty everything was fine, except the video card, but ok
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  the program is allready acting brain dead.. it cant 'find' the location of the libflashplayer.so file..
<carlosgaldino> luka, the rc3?
<luka> carlosgaldino: yeah i know what u mean, u have an intel video card? yeah rc3
<billybigrigger> Dr_Willis, i installed it fine
<billybigrigger> but again it complains only in the US can you watch it
<milaz> Dr_Willis: probably Miro works fine with Hulu?
<carlosgaldino> luka, yeah, its a gmax3100
<Dr_Willis> milaz:  i cant say that ive eer tried miro on hulu
<luka> carlosgaldino: same here... try that kernel out... hope it helps you, i dont really mind having that bip because its not that loud here ;)
<Dr_Willis>  Hulu player is saying 'cant find location....' even tho i edit the .huluplayer config to point it to the right place
<carlosgaldino> luka, how can i download all those files together? and how to update the kernel?
<billybigrigger> Dr_Willis, 64bit worked great here
<billybigrigger> it just won't let me watch :( i couldn't find anywhere to enter in a proxy or anything of the sort
<helix84> http://pastebin.com/m74318691
<luka> carlosgaldino: download all.deb i386.deb files, place them in ur desktop in a folder called kernel for example...
<Dreaman> new kernel work well
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> os[Linux 2.6.31-13-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.70GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 87.4% free] disk[Total: 593.5GB, 29.7% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<Cynthia> helix84: oh dear, avahi :/ it's giving you an IPv4 link local address
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  It aint even seeing the flash plugin.. Not sure ifits a 64 or 32bit issue
<luka> carlosgaldino: or any other place but in a folder... after uve download everything... open a terminal... cd to the folder.... cd Deskop/kernel and then... sudo dpkg -i *
<luka> carlosgaldino: that will install everything...
<helix84> Cynthia: yes, after DHCP doesn't respond
<Cynthia> helix84: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=499929
<luka> carlosgaldino: after that u can boot it from grub2 menu...
<Cynthia> try this and report back after stopping the service (disabling it entirely if it works)
<luka> carlosgaldino: i have to go, hope it helps!
<carlosgaldino> and this version will be replaced?
<zer0x> Does anyone know how I can change default sound devices in karmic? /System/Preferences/Sound no long has a 'Devices' tab?!
<milaz> Ah, reboot is needed. Wish me a good luck :)
<joaopinto> zer0x, try padevchooser
<Cynthia> zer0x: same dialog, Output tab
<joaopinto> or yes, the default dialog :P
<Cynthia> I only have Internal Audio Analog Stereo, but it's under "Choose a device for sound output"
<helix84> Cynthia: i ran sudo stop network-manager, sudo ifconfig eth0:avahi down, sudo stop avahi-daemon. ifconfig -a doesn't contain eth0:avahi anymore. sudo dhclient eth0 still without DHCPOFFER.
<carlosgaldino> the kernel rc3 will be the official?
<Cynthia> helix84: then I have no more ideas. anyone else having an idea for helix84's DHCP problem, please jump in
<zer0x> There does not seem to be any facility to switch between pulseaudio and alsa..
<helix84> Hello, I installed Karmic Beta for testing and I won't get an address from DHCP on ethernet. Neither NetworkManager nor dhclient will receive a DHCPOFFER. Static configuration does work. DHCP works in Windows XP on the same computer. Any clues how I can investigate the problem?
<zer0x> Is it just me or is PulseAudio a PITA?
<helix84> Cynthia: anyway, dhclient will bring eth0:avahi back up even though avahi-daemon is disabled. but zeroconf should not be the problem, it's a fallback for the case there's no IP from DHCP.
<Cynthia> helix84: indeed, but I just wanted to make sure
<helix84> Cynthia: right, won't hurt to disable things like avahi-daemon and network-manager when they only get inthe way :)
<Cynthia> :)
<helix84> Cynthia: I'll try wireshark
<carlosgaldino> when the final version will released, will be easy to update from beta version?
<Cynthia> helix84: ok; also check your router or switch's lights to see if it receives anything
<Pici> !final | carlosgaldino
<ubottu> carlosgaldino: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<joaopinto> helix84, have you checked the dhcp server logs ?
<Frickelpit> carlosgaldino: No, you have to install 5 times and walk around the Block. :-D
<joaopinto> is your physical connection ok ?
<helix84> joaopinto: i actually do have access to them, thanks for the reminder
<carlosgaldino> i said this, because i always had problems when making updates
<joaopinto> carlosgaldino, if you plan to use beta, you should be prepated for problems :P
<carlosgaldino> when i update from intrepid to jaunty, i have to format and install all again
<carlosgaldino> joaopinto, i'm prepared, i was using jaunty and i had more problems
<carlosgaldino> because the intel video card
<temporarytao> hi, can someone help me fix the problem where the screen brightness keeps going high and low?
<carlosgaldino> now on karmic only there's only the bip problem...but only 20 days to wait, i can wait. hehe
<carlosgaldino> whoops, wrote only twice. sorry
<helix84> joaopinto: the  problem seems to be on ubuntu side. DHCP server does send DHCPOFFER but I don't see it on Ubuntu with wireshark (DISCOVER, REQUEST, ACK, DISCOVER, DISCOVER, DISCOVER, ...).
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. cant get huludesktop working. :(
<helix84> joaopinto: there are no rules in iptables, default policy is allow. what else could throw away DHCPOFFER packets?
<joaopinto> helix84, no idea, that seems to be a low lever networking problem
<gilos123> I installed 9.10 as my first OS on 500gb drive (using 70gb partition) on my laptop and now I want to add win7 to my next partition.  Is there anything I need to do to prepare for it for grub2?
<helix84> joaopinto: I just don't have enough data to file a bug report
<legend2440> just installed some updates including linux-image-2.6.31-13-generic (2.6.31-13.42) and linux-headers-2.6.31-13 (2.6.31-13.42). now  ctrl+alt F1-F6  are not working. no login just some ble characters that look like Chinese letters. anyone else seen this?
<legend2440> *blue
<Cynthia> gilos123: installing Windows after Linux means that the boot loader is going to be overwritten. you need to take no precautions, except that your Linux partition will become inaccessible
<Dreaman> work well
<Dreaman> os[Linux 2.6.31-13-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.35GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 80.3% free] disk[Total: 593.5GB, 29.7% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<Dreaman> :)
<billybigrigger> Dreaman, stop that script
<Cynthia> you will probably have to update-grub on an Ubuntu LiveCD, so that os-prober may redetect Ubuntu and rewrite grub2
<gilos123> Cynthia: so how will I get it back so I can boot both?
<Cynthia> er, possibly update-grub2, I haven't done this yet
<billybigrigger> $ sudo update-grub
<billybigrigger> will work fine
<gilos123> Cynthia: is grub a partition?
<Lazy_> gilos123: it is a boot loader
<Cynthia> grub (and grub2, in karmic) is a boot loader, it sits in the master boot record
<gilos123> does it show up as it's own slice?
<Cynthia> nope
<Lazy_> gilos123: no
<bill1> hi  there
<kaddi> hi, pretty basic question: if I do sudo apt-get upgrade I get a couple of held back packages. Is there a way I can see why the packages are being held back?
<gilos123> okay, because I was thinking I could tell win7 to boot the right slice.
<Cynthia> kaddi: attempt to select them in Synaptic or aptitude
<bill1> i  prefer  904
<gilos123> because I want to do win7, and then solaris x86
<Cynthia> or in Synaptic, right-click Properties on the held-back package, and look around in the window that appears; missing dependencies or Conflicts are likely to be the cause
<bill1> i  will  wait  for  LTS
<skwashd> i can't find anything useful using google on this ... should /tmp be erased on boot? ... jaunty, hardy and dapper all do it for me
<kaddi> Cynthia: I'm using kde so no synaptics installed and the packagemanager from kde is a pain. Which is why I tend to use the command line for updating/upgrading :D
<Cynthia> kaddi: ah, I see :p
<Cynthia> uhm... aptitude then
 * NinjaPlimsolls wakes up
<Cynthia> try to select the package
 * kaddi offers some coffee to NinjaPlimsolls
<gilos123> today when I did a apt-get upgrade, had problems with ubuntusutdio-default-settings not working properly.
<NinjaPlimsolls> thanks kaddi :D
<Lazy_> gilos123: as billybigrigger said i think that running "sudo update-grub" after win 7 installation will be enough so that you can dual boot
<NinjaPlimsolls> kaddi, french roast? :P
<gilos123> thanks, will do that.
<Lazy_> if windows entry disappears from grub but you can still boot ubuntu it will be easy to fix anyway
<Leif> Okay, I might have found a fix for my brightness adjusting problems, what do you think?: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-your-laptops-brightness-function-keys-operating-properly-in-hardy.html
<Lazy_> its harder the other way around :)
<kaddi> Cynthia: it was a version upgrade in one of the libs, blocking upgrade for some photo-tools... looks fine now.
<Leif> I know it's for 9.04, but I jumped straight from 8.04 to 9.10
<kaddi> NinjaPlimsolls: sure, only the very best :D
<Pici> Leif: Wait. You upgraded from 8.04 directly to 9.10?
<cybersplice> Pici: That was brave.
<kaddi> that doesnt sound healthy
<NinjaPlimsolls> hi picci
<Leif> Well, not upgraded.
<Cynthia> Fresh reinstall of 9.10 or a forced upgrade via editing sources.list?
<Leif> I first wiped out vista, and put 7 on it.
<Leif> Then, I wiped out 8.04, and put 9.10 on it.
<IdleOne> it's like going from a bycicle to a harley over night
<Leif> lol, yes it is. :)
<IdleOne> Leif: ahhh ok that's different
<Leif> IdleOne: Ya, sorry.  Anyway, do you think it is relitivly safe to try?  Thanks.
<IdleOne> try 9.10? sure
<Leif> No, try the screen brightness fix for 9.04 on 9.10
<arvind_khadri> hi, are the repo's down?
<Leif> (as I currently can't change the screen brightness of my laptop with the Fn keys)
<Pici> Leif: Have you filed a bug for the issue yet?
<NinjaPlimsolls> is there a way to get true transparency for GNOME panels?
 * Cynthia just got done rebuilding laptop-mode-tools 1.52-1ubuntu1, it was indeed a whitespace error in the diff
<kaddi> Leif: can you change your brightness through settings?
<IdleOne> Leif: worst that can happen is it wont work and you might have to fresh install. make backup files of whatever config's you edit so you can return to default if you need to
<kaddi> arvind_khadri: they aren't for me, just did some upgrade
<Leif> Pici: no, I wasn't sure if it was a bug, but I can do that.
<arvind_khadri> kaddi, i cant reach them at all, might be the mirrors here
<Leif> kaddi:  I can't find any brightness settings in the properties, but it does change when I plug and unplug the laptop
<Leif> IdleOne:  Okay, thanks.  can do.
<kaddi> arvind_khadri: I'm using the official german ones de.archive.ubuntu.com
<mbeierl> Is there a new (ish) issue with losing wireless after suspend/resume?  During the alpha it was working but now when I suspend and resume I am no longer able to scan for wireless networks or use the wireless at all.
<kaddi> Leif: you wouldn't be using kde, would you? because then I could point you to it. :p
<Leif> kaddi:  No, sorry, gnome.
<kaddi> Leif: but we don't have the same issue apparently, just checked, I can't modify any screen brightness, it also doesn't change when I plug/unplug the power..
<Leif> kaddi:  okay, well, thanks anyway.
<Mark_Milliman> Has anyone else noticed that wired Ethernet connections are slow?   I have a 100BaseT NIC and the best I can get out of it is 17 Mbit/s.
<sparky> is there anyway in karmic to allow more than 1 gnome login from the same user? it used to be possible in jaunty and below
<kaddi> Mark_Milliman: I certainly recall someone asking the same question a couple of days ago. But I'm using wireless and haven't notice any drops
<Leif> Nope, it didn't work, but I may have found more of the problem.  Do any of you know if 9.10 changed the video brightness file?
<Mark_Milliman> kaddi:  any recollection if there was a resolution?
<Leif> from video_brightnessup.sh (and down.sh), to: videobtn.sh
<Mark_Milliman> I've turned off IPv6 and ACPI plus changed my nslookup.
<Dr_Willis> sparky:  with the right command from the console you could spawn a 2nd X instance.. but im not sure if its doable from GDM/Gnome any more
<Mark_Milliman> The card negotiated at 100 Mbit/s full duplex
<sparky> oh ok :/
<sparky> whats the command? :)
<sparky> startx with options?
<Dr_Willis> sparky:  somthing silmier to startx -- :1
<Dr_Willis> I think
<Dr_Willis> note the 2 dashes
<kaddi> Mark_Milliman: no, sorry.
<Mark_Milliman> I can't believe we are still living with X windows!
<sparky> ;o
<Dr_Willis> write a replacement then.. :)
<Mark_Milliman> I first encountered X windows in '86
<Mark_Milliman> Apple did
<Martyn> urk
<Martyn> latest update broke boot for me.   Crappola
<Mark_Milliman> Palm did too
<Dr_Willis> Martyn:  broke the consoles for me..
<Martyn> yep,s ame
<Mark_Milliman> I just want faster Internet and Ethernet.
<Dr_Willis> cant get huludesktop for linux working either. :(
<Mark_Milliman> Can't watch video at these slow rates
<Dr_Willis> Move the pc's down to the lowest point in the house.. data travels faster downhill......
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Mark_Milliman> The only conclusion I have come to is the b44 driver
<Mark_Milliman> Dr_Willis LOL
<cybersplice> Data travels fastest on the way to the recycle bin.
<cybersplice> FTL = truth.
<sparky> Dr_Willis: that starts an xsession using my default window manager, is there a way to make a diff window manager (xbmc) start instead on the new session?
<Mark_Milliman> or to /dev/null
<Cynthia> cybersplice: no, /dev/null ;)
<Dr_Willis> data travel fastest whenb ya do rm data by mistake :)
<Dr_Willis> sparky:  edit the .xinitrc or .Xsession
<Mark_Milliman> I have a 50+ Mbit/s internet connection and I would like to use it.
<Dr_Willis> sparky:  you asked how to make it run a 2nd gnome session. :)
<Dr_Willis> sparky:  and xbmc is NOT a window manager.. its just an app.
<sparky> hmm, it can run as a window manager?
<Dr_Willis> sparky:  you might want to install icewm, and have the .xinitrc (or .Xsession read)
<Dr_Willis> xbmc &
<Dr_Willis> exec icewm
<Dr_Willis> it can run without a window manager... but its not a window manager. :)
<sparky> ah ok
<Dr_Willis> no wm = hope no dialogs or stuff pop up, or other windows and goofes things up
<Dr_Willis> flwm, or jwm, or fluxbox, may also be better for you then icewm.
<Leif> Okay, I found this: KEY_BRIGHTNESSDOWN=224 KEY_BRIGHTNESSUP=225 KEY_MEDIA=226 KEY_VIDEOOUT=227
<Leif> can any of you tell me where i can find out what keys 224, and 225 are?
<Leif> thanks
<Cynthia> Mark_Milliman: I'll test pushing a data file through Apache over Ethernet here and report on the results
<sparky> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Mark_Milliman> Cynthia, thanks.  I'd appreciate it.  What is the speed of your NIC?
<Cynthia> 100 mbit
<Cynthia> actually, 100 mbit throughout, because the router, sender and receiver would all be 100 mbit
<Mark_Milliman> Cynthia, then we are apples to apples. My GigE card hauls down up to 70 Mbit/s with speedtest.net and about 250 Mbit/s on the LAN.
<Mark_Milliman> ...with Vista
<mbeierl> Say, anyone using Thunderbird instead of Evo here?  Is there a way to get the little notification mail icon to display thunderbird instead of evo?
<joaopinto> Leif, check https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LaptopTesting/Keycodes
<Mark_Milliman> I can't let Vista beat Ubuntu.
<Leif> Also, I just found the brightness changer bar in gnome, and it works.
<Leif> joaopinto: thanks
<Cynthia> also Mark_Milliman: there was something really weird about my previous router, it would send at 14 Mbit even though it was a 100 Mbit router. (If it was 10 Mbit, I wouldn't have seen 14, obviously)
<joaopinto> Leif, I know there was a change on karmic related to special keys handling, there was a call for test it
<Cynthia> turns out there was insufficient buffer memory for routing
<Mark_Milliman> Cynthia, not good
<Mark_Milliman> I really wish I had an Ethernet switch instead of this hub/router.
<joaopinto> Leif, :
<joaopinto> Ubuntu 9.10 Beta's underlying technology for power management, laptop hotkeys, and handling of storage devices and cameras maps has moved from "hal" (which is in the process of being deprecated) to "DeviceKit-power", "DeviceKit-disks" and "udev". When testing Ubuntu 9.10 Beta, please be alert for regressions in those areas and report any bugs you find.
<Cynthia> but since this one is a wireless router, and wireless routing pretty much demands high buffer memory, this one is better at doing wired routing as well
<kaddi> joaopinto: is this alreday true for the 2.6.30 kernel? I had a regression when I upgraded jaunty to 2.6.30. The problem persists in karmic
<Mark_Milliman> Cynthia, my Ubuntu laptop gets the same 15-17 Mbit/s performance on Wi-Fi which is what I would expect with encryption.
<Mark_Milliman> I actually would expect performance around 40-50 Mbit/s on my wired connection.
<joaopinto> kaddi, you are not expected to use 2.6.30 with jaunty
<kaddi> joaopinto: I had to, my intel graphics card wouldn't let me use jaunty at all otherwise.
<Leif> joaopinto:  Okay, I will do that.  Also, it appears that none of the Fn keys actually have a key code.
<joaopinto> kaddi, so expect other problems ;)
<duffydack> mmm, karmic unr is so nice.
<Leif> Interesting, except the brightness up, and brightness down keys xev won't even respond to them.
<Mark_Milliman> brb, rebooting after a kernel rebuild
<wirechief_> duffydack do you have ubuntu karmic remix 9.10 ? I was having issues with it installing, perhaps they have fixed it.
<Leif> Right well, I need to go to class now, but again, thank you for all of you help.
<void^_> Leif, you don't get key events with fn keys usually. on most laptops they produce acpi events.
<kaddi> joaopinto: I'm using karmic now, with the default kernel. Question is: Do I file a bugreport because brightness cant be changed in karmic or do I update the one I made for kernel 2.6.30
<duffydack> wirechief_, karmic remix yes..
<joaopinto> kaddi, does the brightness applet works ?
<duffydack> wirechief_, beta.  not an img anymore so used usb creator.
<kaddi> joaopinto: no. It also doesn't change brightness when I unlplug the powersupply
<duffydack> brb
<wirechief_> duffydack ok, was wondering the date of your .iso , mine was Oct 7th
<joaopinto> ok, yes, you should file a bug report, not sure what would be the correct package
<joaopinto> kaddi, try asking at #ubuntu-bugs
<Mark_Milliman> I'm back
<hggdh> kaddi: update the bug you already have open for the brightness
<kaddi> hggdh: ok
<hggdh> kaddi: if you can follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description, this would be good
<Cynthia> Mark_Milliman: GNOME System Monitor reports my Ethernet speed as a constant 11.1 megabytes/sec, with some bursts above and below.
<Cynthia> That would be about 90 megabit
<Mark_Milliman> Cynthia, thanks.  Let me test again.
<Cynthia> my test is a 16 GiB file full of zeroes made with the dd tool, and a symbolic link to that file from /var/www
<Cynthia> ubuntu karmic/apache is the sender, windows/opera is the receiver
<helix84> booting Windows XP and then back to Ubuntu seems to solve my issue... I will see how long this will last. In case anyone wondered, the NIC was Marvel Yukon 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 14)
<NinjaPlimsolls> hurro
 * NinjaPlimsolls sips his strongbow
<wirechief_> This is really cool:  http://unixlab.blogspot.com/2009/10/downloading-ubuntu-910-beta-with-zsync.html seems to work good...
<kaddi> NinjaPlimsolls: weren't you drinking coffee just a minute ago? :p
<Cynthia> Mark_Milliman: oh, and I didn't see that there are a whopping 250 KB per second of TCP ACKs for this transfer, so add another 2 megabit to my 90
<NinjaPlimsolls> kaddi, I finished off the coffee and moved onto the cider! wee
<kaddi> hehe, nice :D
<NinjaPlimsolls> and then im having a chinese takeaway later
<NinjaPlimsolls> mmmmm king prawn chow mein!
<bigdog> beta question
<bigdog> I installed 9.10 server , cloud
<Mark_Milliman> Cynthia, I just saw a burst to 50 Mbit/s but my sustaining rate is around 16-18 Mbit/s.
<carlosgaldino> do you have a problem with totem? sometimes when i open a video file the programa frozes and stay black he focus
<bigdog> not problems
<bigdog> I did an apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<bigdog> and there were many packages that would not install
<Cynthia> carlosgaldino: totem hangs are a very known bug at this moment, let me search launchpad
<bigdog> should this be expected behaviour?
<Mark_Milliman> Cynthia, I still believe that my performance is a bit lower than it should be.
<Martyn> bigdog : No, that's bad
<carlosgaldino> Cynthia, ok
<Martyn> bigdog : It means that we have some reccomends that should probably be full dependencies on packages
<carlosgaldino> Cynthia, i'll wait
<NinjaPlimsolls> right cya later all, back in a bit
<abhinav> hi .. is there a ppa available for earlier versions of eclipse on karmic ?
<abhinav> was trying to install subclipse on the latest (galileo) but faced some issues
<Cynthia> carlosgaldino: bugs 438859, 432191, 440959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438859 in alsa-driver "Programs using audio hang on close" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432191 in totem "totem crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_set_valist()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440959 in gstreamer0.10 "Totem freeze while opening video files" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440959
<Cynthia> didn't know this would work, I thought it would just say one
<Cynthia> many more on launchpad, just search for "totem UI unresponsive", "totem hang", "totem freeze" in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Mark_Milliman> Cynthia, thanks for your validation.  I'll have to keep hunting for the problem.
<kulight> איך אני יודע מה ?
<kulight> טלפתיה
<Cynthia> abhinav: ganymede is likely to be in the jaunty repositories, add a jaunty repository line to your sources.list
<abhinav> would like to install a stable eclipse 3.4.2
<Cynthia> alternatively, it's going to be a download on eclipse.org; you'll have to install it yourself if it isn't
<alankila> I had bad experience with karmic's eclipse 3.5.1. Java content assist is broken on that one, so I can't recommend using it.
<Cynthia> there have been package dependency problems with ganymede, and galileo is still undergoing packaging bugs
<Cynthia> (in karmic)
<alankila> the eclipse 3.4.2 was in karmic not long ago, though.
<abhinav> Cynthia: tried a download from eclipse.org, there were some issues (probably dependencies/runtime)
<abhinav> and different reasons for failures on 3.5.x, as you mentioned
<abhinav> let me try jaunty as you mention ..thanks !
<Cynthia> kulight: אנחנו לא מדברים עברית כאן
<Cynthia> ('We do not speak Hebrew here', auto translation)
<Pici> !il | kulight
<bigdog> here is a paste from  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  on 9.10 beta server cloud  http://pastesite.com/10937
<ubottu> kulight: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Cynthia> aha, thanks Pici :D
<kulight> sorry wrong window Cynthia Pici
<Cynthia> no worries
<Pici> Its okay :)
<IdleOne> il is Israel?
<Cynthia> I wonder how much data this machine could push per second if it had a GigE card, apache+kernel CPU usage are below 4%; ironically, gnome system monitor is tying up more CPU time than that
<Cynthia> IdleOne: yes :)
<alankila> gnome-system-monitor is awesome, like 15 % cpu drain here all due to unaccelerated composing with cairo line drawing and background image
<alankila> I read the source to that thing at some point when I stared incredulously at how heavy it was
<DanaG> hmm, is it possible to get ubuntu to boot with main console "quiet" but yet verbose on ttyS0?
<Cynthia> alankila: 10 to 15% usage here too
<alankila> Ironically it would probably be a lot faster if it didn't try to compose the line on top of pre-existing background but just rather drawed everything anew every frame
<alankila> draw? drew? How did these verb tenses go...
<Cynthia> alankila: drew, it's an irregular verb, and those are lame :P
<Cynthia> though French has even more
<alankila> right, it struck me that "drawed" looked odd for some reason
<IdleOne> alankila: Drew is also a proper name. English is beautiful
<alankila> anyway, I have a java application that renders about 5000 lines per frame and it's faster than gnome-system-monitor. :-/
<alankila> that's how ridiculously slow it is.
<Cynthia> lol :(
<IdleOne> buy, by,bi,bye all pronounced the same. I prefer latin languages
<alankila> IdleOne: you should see Finnish, we have identical writeouts of words that have completely different meanings, like "tapettiin" that means "was killed" or "to tapestry"
<IdleOne> alankila: lol
<alankila> Pathetic, really... We have very long words and regardless there are collisions
<Cynthia> alankila: you guys should use md5 :)
<Cynthia> md5($word . $type) where $type is either 'verb', 'noun', 'adjective' or 'adverb'
<IdleOne> I speak 4 languages, words to me are like candy. I can't write to save my life but my thing is the sound more so then writing.
<IdleOne> Cynthia: wouldn't that require an md5 for every word in a sentence?
<Cynthia> IdleOne: only the ambiguous ones
<IdleOne> Cynthia: all the words would be ambiguous to someone who doesn't speak your language
<alankila> Cynthia: actually, that would work. Knowing what the base word type was would be enough to disambiguate... the problem really is that verbs have suffixes that are shared with nouns, partially, breeding the collisions.
<Cynthia> alankila: those are the worst suffixes
<alankila> so the imperfect looks like "-tiin" and the, err, illative, looks like "-in", so when the noun ends with "ti" it suddenly looks like a verb.
<Dr_Willis> No Hablo
<Dr_Willis> :P
<IdleOne> Yo tan poco
<Cynthia> mi también, un poco ('me as well, a bit')
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
 * Cynthia nods
<IdleOne> why can't everybody just speak the natural language of the human being, English.
<Dr_Willis> Googlish
<IdleOne> :P
<Cynthia> so I haven't updated my beta since yesterday; there are reports of total breakage with some drivers, shall I check for new packages?
<IdleOne> Pici: this could convo could lead into a whole new project for ubuntu
<IdleOne> -could
<IdleOne> errr
<IdleOne> ok i'll stop now
<Cynthia> this conversation could be construed as mildly relevant for ubuntu i18n :)
<Cynthia> regardless, ouch, 136 updates
<void^_> any known issues with via ide controller drivers, perchance?
<preetam> hai has anybody tried the beta version of ubuntu 9.10
<mac_v> preetam: is that a trick question ;)
<Cynthia> preetam: this channel is pretty much full of Ubuntu developers and karmic testers :p
<abhinav> Is suspend and hibernate broken in karmic for all laptops ? It is for for lenovo t61
<Cynthia> abhinav: hibernate is broken even for my desktop
<Tronic> abhinav: STR works fine on my laptop.
<Dr_Willis> THey worked on my laptop last i tried those..
<Dr_Willis> but i rarely use the feature
<Tronic> Hibernate doesn't because I don't have swap partition.
<mac_v> abhinav: it works for some  , some it doesnt , you need to report the bug :)
<mac_v> works for me though
<kaddi> Hi I'm having a problem with thunderbird and was wondering if you could help. About 3 weeks ago thunderbird stopped opening links in mails, I believe this might be the same time I upgraded. I have set thunderbird to the default mail-client and did add the network.app-handler.http to firefox, but that didn't help. Any other suggestions how to get my links to open again?
<preetam> hai how is ubuntu 9.10..
<preetam> the feature the boot time
<slacker_nl> preetam: doing fine
<mac_v> preetam: my boot is 30sec lesser than it was in jaunty ;)
<preetam> have anybody checked the ubuntu 9.10 with nvidia display driver
<G_A_C> can anyone tell me the best way to report this problem; sometimes when I leave my laptop for too long and the screen goes to sleep, I can't wake the laptop up. I press a key and nothing happens, I know the laptop is locked up because I can see things like IRC timeouts. The only solution is a hard reboot, but then I can't run apport or similar to get the bug report started. What's the best way to report the bug?
<preetam> hai mac_v if that is the case with u then what about my Dell laptop it is already booting in 26 second in jaunty
<mac_v> preetam: wont boot ;p
<shiznebit_> might boot before you press the button
<preetam> yeah..so ubuntu 9.10 will be going head on with windows 7 in next few days
<mac_v> preetam: oh , the time for me was till the user session.. but 26 secs is awesome
<mac_v> kaddi: the links work fine here... whats happens when you click the link?
<mac_v> with thunderbird*
<kaddi> mac_v: nothing, saddly
<alankila> I wish karmic booted even faster than it does... 26 seconds is still a long time to wait for login screen. Does anyone have confirmation about boot performance on SSD?
<preetam> yeah mac i realized  a significant booting time difference when i upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04
<Dr_Willis> alankila:  oh the humanity of it all.. 23 whole secs... :)
<Dr_Willis> sdd would proberly be a little faster.
<alankila> The talk was about something of the order of 10 second boot
<alankila> I was just wondering if it's really achieved by some configuration
<Dr_Willis> alankila:  i will belive it when i see it.
<kaddi> I get the login screen after a couple of seconds, might be a little more than ten... much quicker then with jaunty, but loading kde now takes much longer
<Dr_Willis> kaddi:  yep. :) the actual window manager takes longer here also
<Dr_Willis> My Grub DELAY is longer then the time it takes the os to boot
<alankila> but anyway, at this point my bios startup sequence seems to take about as long as getting into GDM, so it's no longer a minute-long ordeal like it used to be at least.
<Dr_Willis> a whole minute. :) heh...
 * Dr_Willis is an old timer and thinks people are getting spoiled.
<kaddi> kik
<kaddi> lol
<Dr_Willis> i rember taking HOURS to backup cp/m disks ....
<alankila> well, I'm an old timer as well. The computers I used to have used to work in a few seconds after you turn the power on button.
<Dr_Willis> My C64 booted up very fast. :)
<alankila> computers today are a hundred times faster, and correspondingly the OSes they run must be a thousand times more complex. Sort of computes, even.
<Dr_Willis> My Amiga would boot.. copy the boot flopy to the RAD: disk. then reboot from the rad (a kind of ram) disk.. :)
<Dr_Willis> 100 times? :) i think it may be 10-1000x more then that.
<alankila> I'm not sure, exactly. It of course depends on what you take as the starting point. But again, the lure of off-topic argument.
<jemark> any tried the latest kernel update?
<Cynthia> jemark: Update Manager is downloading it here, it will be installed soon
<jemark> Cynthia, cool
<jemark> Cynthia, i installed it and works great
<jemark> Cynthia, my bootscreen is not getting error messages anymore
<h00k> Mine isn't either, regarding USB devices.
<dell_> hello all i am having a probelm configureing xorg
<billybigrigger> anyone here having xsplash/gdm lockup problems?
<dell_> it seems karmic doesnt have it by default what is the command to create the xorg
<billybigrigger> i can boot to recovery mode, and run startx, bypassing gdm, and no problems, if i boot normally, xsplash/gdm hard locks, i can't tell which one it is though
<alankila> billybigrigger: try booting with nosplash option, but otherwise boot normally.
<Cynthia> dell_: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<billybigrigger> dell_, run Xorg -configure as root, and then it will dump an xorg.conf in /root copy it to /etc/X11/
<alankila> I used to have usplash crashing geforce 8800 a year ago or so
<billybigrigger> alankila, no, i'm talking xsplash, not usplash
<billybigrigger> usplash doesn't even work for me
<sako> hey all, I am having some weird issues with ubuntu not starting up after logging in... and also sometimes freezes before it properly shuts down on the ubuntu screen
<alankila> oh... um, right
<sako> any logs I can check?
<dell_> the commands wont work because there is no xorg file yet
<billybigrigger> dell_, i told you what you need to do
<alankila> billybigrigger: still, you might try my suggestion.
<alankila> my system has both usplash and xsplash installed.
<billybigrigger> alankila, booting with nosplash disables usplash iirc
<dell_> thank billy
<billybigrigger> not xsplash
<alankila> can you just try uninstalling xsplash, or start gdm from recovery mode with service gdm start?
<alankila> that way you might find out which crashes it... assuming xsplash is not started by gdm actually
<alankila> hmm... xsplash *is* started by gdm, it seems
<dell_> Billy i keep getting a file not found error. Command i am using is kdesudo Xorg -configure
<Dr_Willis> alankila:  yes it is..
<Dr_Willis> the gdm configs  launch/check for xsplash
<Dr_Willis> the things we go through to have a pretty boot up...
<alankila> so uninstalling it has to be, then.
<Dr_Willis> you could edit the gdm configs. :)
<alankila> I think the pretty bootup is a disservice because it tends to hide errors behind the graphics.
<billybigrigger> brb
<Dr_Willis> yep. but thats the focus now a days.. 'stupid-user friendly' :)
<alankila> Maybe that's been fixed since, but all early splashes just made sure that less people noticed any errors and thus worsened release quality, most likely.
<billybigrigger> dell_, $ sudo /bin/bash
<billybigrigger> dell_, then Xorg -configure
<billybigrigger> dell_, helps with a root shell, not sudo'd
<Dr_Willis> Err...  sudo -s, not sudo /bin/bash i think is more proper
<billybigrigger> Dr_Willis, sure :P
<danlii> I can't start Thunderbird under karmic amd64, i get "libstdc++.so.5: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64" - any solutions?
<dell_> thanks billy
<billybigrigger> dell_, np
<billybigrigger> ok lets try this again
<billybigrigger> brb
<sako> hey all, I am having some weird issues with ubuntu not starting up after logging in... and also sometimes freezes before it properly shuts down on the ubuntu screen
<sako> the problems are very inconsistent, so I don't reall know what to look for.. or if there is anything I can do..
<alankila> sako: you could check /var/log/messages after a crash to see if there's anything useful in there... or disable splashes as far as possible to perhaps see something written on screen instead of the graphics...
<alankila> and you could try to press ctrl+alt+f1 to get a virtual console to log in, if you can't get into gnome/kde, or try a failsafe session that probably only gets you an xterm
<alankila> there's also .xsession-errors in your home directory that can have a clue if starting your desktop doesn't work. Unfortunately, GNOME today is so complex that when it doesn't start for some reason it's practically undebugable.
<MTecknology> I just installed koffice - but koffice isn't available.. :S
<MTecknology> I guess I need to figure out what each one needs to be called as..
<Dr_Willis> test with a newly made user - if gnome starts for them.. then it could be some setting in the problem users gnome settings
<billybigrigger> anyone had any problems with the dailies? i'm going to go ahead with a clean install
<billybigrigger> too much messing around since A2 :P i was going to wait until release, but beta is close enough
<Dr_Willis> i always seem to play with the beta.. then do a clean reinstall about a month After the release..
<Dr_Willis> that way they fixed all the issues  they find  in the first few weeks
<alankila> I virtually never reinstall... but truth is, ubuntu has made reinstalling such a cheap operation -- virtually no configuration necessary -- that it's nowadays not so bad as an idea
<nemo> BTW, does anyone know why nvidia + compiz = pulseaudio thrashing?
<nemo> I'm really quite puzzled what that could be
<nemo> if I stick to metacity or nv I can use SDL + pulseaudio w/ only minor loss of quality and occasional lockups
<nemo> (that's downright stable for pulseaudio)
<alankila> I remember when it took a day to set up debian linux the way you wanted it to be, and that was after you already knew what you needed.
<nemo> as soon as I enable nvidia + compiz, I get 100% cpu usage on one or both cores and rapid degrading into lockups
<Dr_Willis> windows still takes me 3 days alankila
<alankila> nemo: I run nvidia, compiz and pulseaudio without such an issue here.
<noren> hello all, when is the new release date
<Dr_Willis> I got a few scripts i wrote for my ubuntu setups to set things up how i like them. :)
<nemo> alankila: mm. and what sound card?
<alankila> perhaps you could install oprofile and use the daemon to find out which part is spinning the CPU
<Dr_Willis> !release | noren
<ubottu> noren: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<alankila> nemo: audigy 2 zs
<nemo> alankila: well. the CPU spinning I oprofiled in the past
<nemo> alankila: ah. that's no good. pulseaudio works ok on good sound cards
<nemo> it is the crappy ones everyone has that it fails hard on
<nemo> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<nemo> in my case
<alankila> heh, the first time I heard a soundblaster called "good card".
<nemo> alankila: lol. back in the day it was standard recommendation for linux
<nemo> alankila: back when sound dæmons sucked hard - there was relatively good driver support, and the HW mixing was decent
<alankila> I mean, audigy has excellent sound quality but their linux support sucked, their PCI behavior was unfriendly and crashed machines, and there was Live! which was atrocious in almost every way.
<nemo> so at least you could avoid device locks
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. mny audigy2zs worked good for me for many a ages...
<nemo> alankila: 00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 05)
<Dr_Willis> I gave up on them after the xi-fi stuff.
<nemo> alankila: I'm still using that on my server, I installed it because the built-in sound sucked so hard
<Dr_Willis> and i dont have any spare slots in this pc.
<engie> 'afternoon. Is base-installer the name of the installer that you use after booting from a live CD? I'm looking to file a bug against it.
<nemo> which was the ever-hated AC97
<nemo> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 10)
<alankila> yes, I have a 823x based system, and I remember that the sound was seriously distorted and there were some random options for the kernel module to try and I tried them all and none fixed it :-p
<nemo> alankila: aaanyway, you're unlikely to have problems w/ any sound dæmon, much less pulseaudio
<alankila> but that must have been close to 5 years ago
<Dr_Willis> Its pretty inpressive the features onboard sound has  these days.. compared th 5+ yrs ago. :)
<nemo> so. guess I need someone else who uses intel snd + nvidia gfx + compiz - which is not that uncommon
<alankila> nemo: yes... I have intel sound on laptop but that's a radeon system
<nemo> alankila: hm. mind trying an SDL game like Hedgewars 0.9.11 ? curious if you'll run into the same
<alankila> just a guess: can you modify the pulse daemon's fragment size to be considerably larger than the default which was something like 10 ms? Try 100 ms.
<Dr_Willis> nvidia video and Nvidia MCP61 sound here.
<nemo> alankila: just point and click at a package :)
<nemo> alankila: ugh. back to dæmon tuning
<alankila> default-fragment-size-msec = 10 is really not workable for many hardware where minimum fragment size is in the order of 1024 frames
<nemo> but seriously. why on earth would that cause thrashing and crashing?
<nemo> it should just cause distorted sound
<nemo> unless something is seriously badly written
<alankila> yes, well, you have me there
<nemo> http://www.getdeb.net/app/Hedgewars <- mind trying that on your ati/intel/compiz ?
<nemo> just start quick game
<nemo> and leave it running for a bit
<nemo> maybe tab back and forth once or twice
<darthanubis> anyone with a Nvidia card care to try something out for me?
<nemo> (that seems to speed up its inevitable death)
<alankila> so it's pulseaudio that uses all the CPU, then? I just guess that it ends up in some ugly recovery loop attempting to get the audio back on track, perhaps.
<darthanubis> please?
<alankila> nemo: ok, booting that thing up then
<nemo> alankila: CPU usage claims to be entirely in the SDL game
<nemo> this happens to me w/ Wesnoth too BTW
<nemo> alankila: I also sometimes get, w/ pulseaudio, 100% CPU usage in the Qt frontend, which also uses SDL
<nemo> that claimed to be in the main Qt polling loop
<nemo> although I eventually worked out it was the SDL calls
<nemo> alankila: annoyingly I still get lockups w/ pulseaudio and 0.9.12-dev which is using openal
<nemo> so I can't say SDL's dubious sound support is at fault
<alankila> so you have libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio?
 * nemo looks
<nemo> I did install that I think
<nemo> just need to verify
<nemo> maybe got wiped in the upgrade
<alankila> I don't know if openal talks directly to alsa... it has a configuration file of some sort which uses lispish syntax
<nemo> (jaunty had pulse problems too, slightly less bad)
<alankila> it seems that openal doesn't depend on anything that looks like audio output, so I guess it just does software mixing of sorts.
<nemo> The following packages will be REMOVED: libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<nemo> The following NEW packages will be installed: libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<nemo> hmmm :)
<nemo> worth testing *that*
<alankila> okay, good luck
<nemo> I did try that in jaunty, honest :D
<nemo> maybe that's why it got worse
<nemo> I think that installing that is in the recommendations for Ubuntu users in one of the forums
<dell_> hello all
<alankila> I'll just use the repository package for hedgewars, that's ok?
<nemo> alankila: nope
<nemo> not-ok
<dell_> is billy still in the room?
<alankila> aha
<nemo> alankila: that's why I linked you :D
<nemo> repository is hopelessly out-of-date
<nemo> hmm
<nemo> or at least it *was*
<nemo> alankila: repo is still on like 0.9.7 right?
<nemo> which is from mid-2008
<alankila> no, the version is 0.9.11-5
<dell_> here is my issue, perhaps someone can help am dealing with a table on kubuntu karmic (of course) and i need to create the xorg file so i can edit it. as Karmic doesnt have one by default what command(s) do i need to do
<alankila> since that's the latest on the getdeb, I'm going to go against you and just use the repo version.
<nemo> alankila: lol.
<nemo> alankila: you're right there. sorry. I clearly haven't kept up
<nemo> alankila: I'm just so used to Jaunty users coming by and asking "where are all the players" (lobby is filtered by version)
<nemo> -5 suggests they probably added the get-deb patch too. I'll have to look.
 * alankila wonders why the openjdk's pulse output doesn't work
<alankila> I have working audio on my system at the title screen
<nemo> alankila: click on quick game
<nemo> should spawn game menu
<nemo> er
<nemo> game screen
<nemo> then try alt-tab out of game screen once or twice
<alankila> yes, ... totally broken game screen at least...
<nemo> sound might stutter
<nemo> woah
<nemo> broken game screen?
<jonLappy> whoa, at boot up right after grub my screen turns in to a bunch of small lines spaced apart evenly and they seem to "sparkle" randomly. Known bug?
<nemo> alankila: like a black screen? 'cause that does happen in compiz for wimpy cards I've found - not the sound issue of course
<alankila> hedgewars at 100% cpu usage afterwards and I never even saw any game graphics
<nemo> ohhh
<nemo> interesting
<nemo> that's dramatic. but along the lines of what has been frustrating me
<alankila> just gray screen and the underlying windows flashin their contents on top of it before being overwritten again.
<nemo> alankila: killall pulseaudio recovers it?
<nemo> yow
<nemo> that's horrible
<alankila> correct, that put hedgewars back to normal
<nemo> lovely
<Amaranth> ok, I'll install hedgewars...
<nemo> alankila: so. in such a case I suggest to users.  "disable sound/music"
<nemo> that avoids initialising SDL
<Amaranth> nemo: got a bug number?
<nemo> and then we all join in a round of cursing pulseaudio
<nemo> and life goes on
<nemo> some uninstall pulse - that works too
<nemo> Amaranth: there are so many pulseaudio bugs. I've subscribed to many
<Elone> hi, what file format is .lz?
<nemo> haven't filed any
<nemo> well
<nemo> not recently
<nemo> Amaranth: there are some SDL ones even
<nemo> lemme see if I can find you one
<nemo> I think the one I ran into was Wesnoth related
<Amaranth> Elone: lzma
<nemo> Wesnoth also blows up on my machine in pulseaudio
<alankila> well, the fact that not even graphics works was something I sort of expect from linux today. I'm always surprised when something goes in fullscreen mode and doesn't stutter/crash/break
<nemo> alankila: hm. turn off fullscreen?
<Amaranth> there are almost 70,000 bugs open so that doesn't really help me
<nemo> Amaranth: I'm looking, as I said :-p
<nemo> alankila: might be interesting to see if that alters behaviour at all
<alankila> linux has conditioned me to the point that I only expect the most primitive and simplest things to work. I'm almost ready to give up on it on desktop and move to windows 7 when it's final. :-/
 * Dr_Willis would say the same thing about windows...
<alankila> I probably would have done this already but the nvidia based system I got seems to work fine.
<Dr_Willis> Yep. hardware can make the differance.
<alankila> it's just this damn ati that never ever works no matter what hardware revision, whether closed or open drivers, or whatever.
<Dr_Willis> I rarely have any issues in linux other then a few trivial things.
<nemo> alankila: my ATI behaves fairly well
<shadeslayer> alankila: its your decision,its your prefrence,we dont have a say in it ;)
<alankila> that being said, radeonhd is closest to ever workin for me
<Dr_Willis> I totally gave up pn ati about 2 years ago.
<nemo> alankila: I'm running the fglrx of course
<Lazy_> i gave up on ati like 5 years ago
<Dr_Willis> and i dont get the latest and greatest Nvidia stuff either.
<Lazy_> nvidia 8800gt has worked well
<nemo> Dr_Willis: I just wish gnome-display-properties worked w/ nvidia :(
<shadeslayer> Lazy_: i have the 8600 M GT
<alankila> yeah, I might run that as well but I've had this working like 10 % of the time this laptop has existed. X.org isn't stable enough for fglrx: always pulls the rug from under that one
<Dr_Willis> I got an 8800gtsxxx thats going on  a few years old now.
<shadeslayer> im just afraid that itll burn up :P
<Lazy_> maybe intels larrabee will bring decent graphics with opensource drivers
<Dr_Willis> nemo:  yea - they need to work on gettting nvidia-settings integerated a little better
<nemo> alankila: well. my ATI machine on karmic seems just fine w/ fglrx
<nemo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]
<alankila> Hm. I'll install fglrx and see if it would finally work
<nemo> alankila: was auto-installed w/ hw manager thingy
<nemo> so I have no idea what configuration it did, if any
<alankila> yeah jockey
<alankila> I'll see if it's going to offer fglrx for me
<nemo> that is where ubuntu shines btw
<nemo> I've been using linux for like 14 years. and have gotten completely burned out on manual config
<nemo> I'm fine w/ point n click configs :D
<xguru> hmm...did the last set of updates this past two hours break anyones window boarders?
<shadeslayer> jockey rocks in *buntu,amazing tool ;)
<Cynthia> xguru: as of 30 minutes ago, nope
<xguru> oh great...i have windows with no boarders to move/close..etc
<alankila> nopes, jockey isn't offering fglrx for me. I guess it has blacklisted X1250 or something.
<nemo> Amaranth: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wesnoth/+bug/241845/comments/5  I think this was the bug I ran into last time
<alankila> this is the board on the laptop: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241845 in wesnoth "Wesnoth is unable to have a normal quit. Only kill -9 then can terminate the process." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Amaranth> alankila: fglrx won't support that
<nemo> Amaranth: now that alankila poitned out I'm still on the non-pulseaudio SDL, I'll retest Wesnoth in Karmic again
<nemo> (it was freezing in Karmic too)
<alankila> barf, fglrx has some of the worst support I've ever seen. This laptop is like 2 years old and they think it's already too obsolete for their latest & greatest?
<Amaranth> RS690 is actually r500 which fglrx no longer supports
<Amaranth> No, they think the open source drivers do it good enough
<nemo> alankila: how old is the card in the laptop? :)
<alankila> Amaranth: yes... well, I guess I can't argue against that. I have relatively decent experience with radeonhd after all.
<shadeslayer> i think the nvidia and ati opensource driver should come pre installed on the CD....
<Amaranth> RS690 is a bit weird thought since they shoved an older model 3D engine in to try to save power
<dell_> Hello all, I am trying to create an xorg.conf file in karmic does anyone know the command?
<Amaranth> Xorg -configure
<Amaranth> I'm going to have to talk to that guy when he comes back
<nemo> what's that gibberish do?
<nemo> the rest just seems like a lame meme
<shadeslayer> dell_: or something like : sudo nvidia-xconfig --composite : works as well on nvidia cards
<Amaranth> nemo: Makes every AV program on windows delete the file you save it to
<nalioth> nemo: google "test virus" or something like that
<Amaranth> nemo: so I hope you don't save it in your IRC config...
<nemo> Amaranth: oh. lovely.
<nemo> Amaranth: heh. 1) I'd have to run windows
<nemo> 2) I'd have to have AV :)
<nemo> my one lonely windows machine has no AV
<billybigrigger> since when was ubuntu install media a dvd?
<nemo> I just scan it from the dual boot periodically
<billybigrigger> this must be new for 9.10 beta
<Amaranth> Also if I see that in your quit message I'll banforward you to #ubuntu-ops for a chat :)
<Amaranth> billybigrigger: there are still CDs too
<dell_> kdesudo Xorg -configure gives a cannot connect to x server error
<TheInfinity> billybigrigger: you can choose if you want cd or dvd
<shadeslayer> hehe....
<TheInfinity> like always
<billybigrigger> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/beta/
<billybigrigger> don't see any for the karmic beta
<billybigrigger> daily cd's
<Amaranth> billybigrigger: http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<shadeslayer> dell_: how about reconfiguring the package itself?
<Cynthia> s/jaunty/karmic/
<Amaranth> billybigrigger: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<billybigrigger> ya couldn't get dailies to work
<shadeslayer> that way you get a working xorg
<Amaranth> dell_: you have to do it when X isn't running
<billybigrigger> atleast not 1009
<billybigrigger> didn't try 1008
<dell_> let me terminate x and try it with out x running
<dell_> i just reconfigured cause i messed up this xorg file
<dell_> it doesnt have touch screen support
<dell_> i have the file that i need to place in the xorg.conf file issue is there is no file in existance in karmic
<dell_> closing x didnt help
<Cynthia> someone in another channel points out that the EICAR standard antivirus test file would also delete logs for everyone having an antivirus
<alankila> I wonder if the GTK+ update coupled with nspluginwrapper is the reason why I couldn't click on buttons inside flashplayer
<alankila> it works when eliminating nspluginwrapper by using 64-bit flash directly, which really does seem to work as some people here claimed it would
<alankila> because I saw that eclipse issue where you could no longer click on buttons in many gtk+ dialogs, and that's relatively similar to trying to click a button in flash and not have it actually do anything
<Amaranth> alankila: The bug with GTK+ was that you couldn't click a button twice without moving your mouse out of the button and back in
<Amaranth> alankila: and it's already fixed
<shadeslayer> um... isnt !symlink supposed to tell me how to create a symlink?
<shadeslayer> instead we have
<shadeslayer> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wastrel> ln -s target link-name
<DopeGhoti> it's a demonstration- !symlink is a soft link to !terminal :)
<shadeslayer> DopeGhoti: hehe
<alankila> Amaranth: hm, I'm half sure that that isn't quite matchin the symptoms I had with eclipse and flash
<mewshi> hey everyone :)
<mewshi> I need some help getting my wireless working again >.<
<alankila> there seemed to be almost no amount of moving the mouse and clicking that would allow me to dismiss a dialog, but using the keyboard shortcuts worked
<rsk> all my VT's went blank, known problem?
<Amaranth> alankila: the flash part is known at least, don't know of a fix though
<alankila> the eclipse problem is also fixed. I've previously hit the problem that GTK+ buttons don't work if you move the mouse in and out of them, but I recall that bug (which was very old) was fixed a year ago or so
<mewshi> oh wait never mind X
<mewshi> I got the wireless working.  I think.
<alankila> I mean, they don't work unless you move the mouse in and out of them
<Amaranth> right, if a button if mapped under your mouse you had to move out of it and back in before it would respond to a click
<Amaranth> that was fixed about 9 months ago, iirc
<alankila> yes, and the fix was some kind of hair-raising trickery, I recall there were many insanely subtle issues to it which I no longer can comprehend. I mean, on its face, it looks like a bloody trivial problem, but it had something to do with the events and how they were supposed to work, or something...
<DopeGhoti> if I had to guess, something about not seeing the pointer move into/onto the widget if it appears wtih the pointer already wtihin it.
<alankila> I never did get that very well. The few times I've written code against GTK+ I've determined that the toolkit is insanely fragile. :-(
<mewshi> I have a mouse problem, if anyone can help.  Well, more specifically, a touchpad.
<mewshi> Well, two problems, actually.
<DopeGhoti> mewshi: you'll have to be a tad more specific about the problem(s)
<alankila> you make a new object, sometimes you have to materialize it before you can call a method on it, sometimes you can't do it even after you materialized it, then there's all the typecasting crap which removes all benefit from compile-time typesystem, etc. Argh.
<mewshi> First off, the right- and left-handed buttons in the mouse configuration do nothing.  I prefer to have my right touchpad button be my left click (I'm left handed, so it works quite nicely)
<mewshi> In 9.04, this worked perfectly, but the upgrade broke it.
<mewshi> Any ideas?
<nemo> alankila: hm. my eclipse buttons aren't working in eclipse either.
<nemo> I've had to use keyboard
<nemo> sorta got used to it
<nemo> nice to see it was fixed
<mewshi> anyone know how to fix my touchpad issue?
<shadeslayer> mewshi: whats the issue?
<mewshi> First off, the right- and left-handed buttons in the mouse configuration do nothing.  I prefer to have my right touchpad button be my left click (I'm left handed, so it works quite nicely)
<shadeslayer> mewshi: ok,what DE ?
<alankila> nemo: yeh, it's the gtk+ client side windows that's the problem, it doesn't cooperate with SWT somehow
<mewshi> Netbook
<alankila> but it's been fixed, the only problem is that I'll probably not seen the fix until eclipse 3.5.2 unless the packaged karmic 3.5.1 is otherwise fixed
<nemo> alankila: mm. I'm still on ppa eclipse - packaged one is behaving better?
<alankila> hmm, or maybe they can workaround the problem in gtk+. See, I'm not quite sure if the fix applied to swt or gtk+
<alankila> no, the packaged one's java content assist is fubar
<nemo> officially packaged I mean
<nemo> ah
<mewshi> So, I guess it's using gnome's mouse configuration tool
<shadeslayer> mewshi: no i meant like KDE or GNOME,also whats the make of the touch pad?
<nemo> alankila: wait, if it is an swt or gtk problem, why would you have to wait for 3.5.2 instead of an update of those libraries?
<mewshi> Yeah, it's the Netbook remix desktop, so I guess it's using GNOME underpinnings?
<mewshi> and it's a synaptics touchpad
<shadeslayer> mewshi: yayy... install gsynaptic
<shadeslayer> !info gsynaptic
<ubottu> Package gsynaptic does not exist in karmic
<duffydack> karmic is really nice on UNR....im impressed.  pity it s*cks for my laptops sound tho...
<kklimonda> have anyone tried 9.10 on 1Ghz + 512 ram?
<shadeslayer> !info gsynaptics
<ubottu> gsynaptics (source: gsynaptics): configuration tool for Synaptics touchpad driver of X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.16-2 (karmic), package size 43 kB, installed size 416 kB
<wastrel> what's unr
<shadeslayer> mewshi: see above :-)
<Cynthia> 13:48:17  alankila no, the packaged one's java content assist is fubar | I'm running the packaged Eclipse and its content assist is fine. What do you mean by content assist anyway, autocomplete for type names, for variable names or the Ctrl+Space in Add Class?
<legend2440> latest update included upgrade from usplash 5.4.0 to usplash 5.4.1. this upgrade causes my  ctrl+alt + F1 - F6 tty to stop working. no login prompt. anyone else notice this?
<alankila> Cynthia: when I tried to use ctrl+space to show me classes from some jar files I had in my dynamic web project, none could be found. It only found the classes from the rt.jar, it seems.
<mewshi> ok
<mewshi> be right back
<dtchen> legend2440: confirmed; i have some pretty horrible garble on tty1-6
<Cynthia> alankila: mm, well I just deal with local app projects, so the dependency options are going to be just fine
<alankila> so instead of org.apache.wicket.markup.html.form.TextField all I got was some swing or awt TextField. It was like this, yet at the same time the code compiled just fine, so clearly the jar was found at that stage
<dtchen> legend2440: then again, i have not confirmed whether it's reproducible using nv instead of the non-Free Nvidia driver
<Cynthia> legend2440: I can't confirm the tty problem on Intel i915
<legend2440> dtchen: yes mine looks like blue  Chinese letters and no login prompt
<Cynthia> I see "Ubuntu karmic (development branch) jolteon tty1" then "jolteon login:"
<alankila> additionally there was a warning about nonfunctional content assist options and a suggestion I should review them when I started the karmic eclipse 3.5.1 for the first time against the workspace
<duffydack> 1 bug ive found only in karmic with FF 3.5 and not 9.04 with FF 3.5.  If I remove the navigation bar and add the icons to the right of the FF menu (to make more use of space, I even do it on my 17" screen too..) when starting FF it gets an error to do with toolbar.xml
<alankila> so *something* was clearly different. Unfortunately I did not pay that much attention to that message because it seemed like the content assist worked but I didn't happen to try the custom jars
<legend2440> dtchen: i also have nvidia using driver 185
<dtchen> legend2440: right, hence i'm not sure how much of it has to do with the non-Free component
<mewshi> hi :)
<billybigrigger> anyone aware of a good nvidia vdpau tutorial?
<shadeslayer> mewshi: wb
<billybigrigger> or does any players even support it yet?
<shadeslayer> mewshi: btw did you also try gnomes mouse config utility?
<RussellAlan> Well that was fun, I botted into 9.10 and had two options, I went with the one with -12, Mouse still bounces around like crazy,
<mewshi> Ok... well, gsynaptics fixed my second issue (mouse pointer going waaaaaaaay too fast (even though the GNOME configuration tool had it to the minimum)  and yes, I tried that XD
<RussellAlan> I rebooted... into -11 ANnd had a normal mouse for a second, then it dissapeared
<mewshi> Ok now I'm having another issue >.<
<shadeslayer> mewshi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Amaranth> nemo: btw, hedgewars works great here
<shadeslayer> mewshi: shoot!
<mewshi> The y-axis goes SIGNIFICANTLY faster than the x-axis on the touchpad >.<
<mewshi> I think it's due to the smaller size of the y-axis compared to a normal touchpad
<shadeslayer> mewshi: scrolling?
<mewshi> no
<mewshi> moving the pointer up and down goes a lot faster than moving it left and right
<shadeslayer> mewshi: oh.. ok,just see the link i sent you,it should troubleshoot everything hopefully
<mewshi> Ok
<mewshi> that does nothing to help me >.<
<mewshi> I've tried using gsynaptics, and that doesn't help matters :(
<mewshi> any other ideas?
<shadeslayer> mewshi: google?
<mewshi> what should I google for?
<alankila> By the way, what is ubuntu's share of desktop systems in the linux landscape these days?
<alankila> Does anyone know what percentage of linux systems used for desktop are running ubuntu?
<SKB> hello, does anyone know with what arguments dbus is compiled? I seem to have some sort of policy issues :\
<thiebaude> alankila, its the #1 distro, but i dont know the other percentages
<kavurt> hi, what package should I install to be able to watch this stream: http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html ?
<joaopinto> alankila, there is no data to determine that
<DopeGhoti> Is there a CLI client for UbuntuOne, or jus tthe GNOME one for now?
<alankila> yes, unfortunately it's very hard to say how the distros are doing, but that being said, someone got to have a rough idea
<jdfoote1> I have had this weird problem with OpenOffice - in Jaunty and Karmic, OpenOffice looks like it isn't using GNOME - it's this grayish windows manager. Has anyone else ever seen this, or know how to fix it?
<joaopinto> alankila, without data, is just a guess
<thiebaude> alankila, i've seen some data linux is about 1%
<alankila> thiebaude: no, not that... within linux systems
<thiebaude> alankila, ahh, ok a breakdown of which distros and percentages
<alankila> Something like this is the best I can find at the time being: http://blog.gpowered.net/2007/10/linux-distro-popularity-according-to.html
<shadeslayer> mewshi: synaptics touchpad+problem+ubuntu
<joaopinto> alankila, which is not related to desktop usage :)
<alankila> indeed not
<nemo> Amaranth: what's the system specs, do they differ from alankila and I?
<thiebaude> alankila, i dont question those results
<nemo> Amaranth: somehow it doesn't surprise me it works great for you :)
<nemo> Amaranth: if pulseaudio *didn't* work great for all the devs, they would never have shoved it on the rest of us
<yoasif> anyone having trouble starting firefox?
<Amaranth> nemo: intel graphics, MacBook4,1
<yoasif> im getting a segfault
<SKB> in which channel i should ask dbus compilation related questions?
<Amaranth> yoasif: firefox from ubuntu or from mozilla?
<yoasif> Amaranth, ubuntu
<Martyn> Terminals broken in latest update.. darnit
<Amaranth> no idea then
<Amaranth> nemo: how do you change weapons? :)
<yoasif> firefox:
<yoasif>   Installed: 3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<joaopinto> what are you testing ?
<Amaranth> nemo: only about 50% CPU usage between compiz, Xorg, hedgewars, and pulseaudio too
<shadeslayer> SKB: #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-devel might be able to answer but ask here first and if no one answers then go there
<SKB> no one answered  here :|
<SKB> i'll try ubuntu-devel, ty
<shadeslayer> SKB: the only problem with those channels is that youll have to wait for a long time for a answer.....
<shadeslayer> people are usually busy with other work
<SKB> everyone's busy hehe
<Amaranth> no no, not those channels
<Amaranth> If you're having trouble compiling a dbus package you want #ubuntu-motu
<SKB> oh
<Amaranth> If you're doing something else you want #dbus, if it exists
<shadeslayer> Amaranth: um,isnt motu for packaging?
<joaopinto> actually if you are just compiling, you may be on the proper channel, please pastebin the error
<Amaranth> shadeslayer: And ubuntu-devel is for development _of_ ubuntu, not development _on_ ubuntu
<joaopinto> since it maybe a trivial compiling question
<shadeslayer> Amaranth: thats why i said to ask here first....
<SKB> after compilation i get some sort of policy problems
<mewshi> google turns up nothing :(
<joaopinto> SKB, after ? you mean it compiles fine ?
<SKB> so i am wondering whether something else should be enable or something
<SKB> yes it compiles fine
<joaopinto> so it's not a compilation problem after all :)
<joaopinto> SKB, what are you compiling ?
<SKB> dbus
<joaopinto> SKB, and why are you compiling dbus ?
<shadeslayer> mewshi: http://www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=synaptic+touchpad+in+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search&meta=&aq=f&oq=
<SKB> because my system was borked (and still is)
<joaopinto> SKB, and how do you expect to fix it by recompiling dbus ?
<shadeslayer> mewshi: this looks good : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493758
<joaopinto> SKB, have you filed a bug report about your problem ?
<SKB> not a bug, my own fault :|
<mewshi> that requires xorg.conf changes >.>  I thought xorg.conf is... pointless now?
<shadeslayer> mewshi: why? xorg is not pointless....
<mewshi> the .conf file doesn't have anything in it anymore.  Or did that change finally?
<shadeslayer> mewshi: um.... it does have alot of stuff..... last time i checked
<mewshi> just add the section listed?
<Pici> Its not required for xorg to run, but it will use it if it exists.
<evilaim> There, nice and not sleepy:)
<mewshi> ah, ok
<shadeslayer> mewshi: so basically follow the ubuntuforums howto
<shadeslayer> mewshi: before doing anything back the xorg up ;)
<evilaim> God I love cheese
<CyberZet> !offtopic evilaim
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> CyberZet: you need a pipe | in between
<luka> guys is there any app in the ubuntu repos to create a live dvd or usb image from my current system besides remastersys?
<shadeslayer> luka: usb-creator
<shadeslayer> !info usb-creator
<ubottu> usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator transitional meta-package for GTK+. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.9 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Hadi> hello
<Hadi> can i update my ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 ?
<moflea> hi
<Frickelpit> Hadi: yes
<luka> shadeslayer: nope thats not what im looking, i want to make an .iso of my current system...
<Hadi> how
<joaopinto> Hadi, you understand that is still beta right ?
<Hadi> yes
<Hadi> i mean till it released
<Hadi> can i press update
<Hadi> and it changes to 9.10 ?
<joaopinto> luka, you current system is unlikely to fit on a cd or dvd
<moflea> can i update my ubuntu 9.0.4 to 9.10 using a iso file ?
<joaopinto> moflea, only if it's from the alternate cd
<joaopinto> and you mean 9.04
<Frickelpit> Hadi: you will get a notification from your System
<shadeslayer> luka: ah.... what about dd? dd if=/dev/sd* of=/path/to/iso
<joaopinto> Hadi, 9.10 is not released yet, it's beta
<Hadi> ok
<Hadi> thank u;D
<Hadi> how it looks:P
<Hadi> im wondering
<Hadi> hehe
<Hadi> <3 cyasoon
<Hadi> bye
<joaopinto> shadeslayer, that is not an iso, that is only an iso when performed with a CD as a source
<luka> joaopinto: i used to use remastersys to do this... its totally possible.... i just want to make a backup of my system... record it to any dvd and boot from there
<rsk> Hadi: the new theme is all over the net
<Berzerker-> to update just hit alt+f2 and type update-manager -d and it will ask you to upgrade
<luka> shadeslayer: that iso wont boot
<shadeslayer> luka: you want a iso of the system that boots?
<shadeslayer> wow.....
<CyberZet> :)
<moflea> ok ty
<moflea> joaopinto
<luka> shadeslayer: yes... like remastersyss does, but its not currently supported by 9.10
<joaopinto> luka, I am not aware of such a tool :\
<metropolis> This is sort of a stupid question, but if I try karmic on my machine, and something breaks (say, suspend-to-ram), is that the sort of thing that (if I filed a bug and the fix were easy) might still make it into the release?
<luka> ok... ill keep searching
<joaopinto> metropolis, very unlikely, that is not critical, unless you have an easy fix :)
<metropolis> joaopinto: that's not critical?
<billybigrigger> hey all
<thiebaude> billybigrigger, hey
<billybigrigger> has anyone here done a fresh install from the ubuntu beta dvd?
<Berzerker-> metropolis, if it's a critical fix, it will most likely be fixed for the release, otherwise, probably not.
<billybigrigger> nice interface, but seems slow, and the %80 bug while scanning the apt mirror still plagues the install :( and takes about 10 minutes at the end to remove a ton of fonts?
<billybigrigger> i thought after 2 years that "Scanning APT Mirror" bug would be squashed by now :P
<Berzerker-> billybigrigger, didn't happen to me on either my netbook install or my rig install.
<billybigrigger> DVD install?
<mamr> hi, how to find out if the radeon or the radeonhd driver is used on my machine using the terminal (i don't have a xorg.conf)?
<metropolis> Berzerker : okay, just trying to figure out if punting work now to try and test out karmic (and suffer / report bugs) is worth it :)
<shadeslayer> mamr: lsmod
<Berzerker-> metropolis, I think installing karmic just to use it over jaunty is worth it.
<mamr> thanks
<joaopinto>  bn bb
<metropolis> Berzerker: okay, good point -- maybe I'll get my fiancee to do the same and we can see if the new empathy video chat actually works
<serzholino> anyone has problems with bluetooth in karmic? Dongle after plug is in hidden mode
<mewshi> ok
<mewshi> there is nothing anywhere about changing the y-axis behavior :(
<serzholino> i kebluetooth change to discoberable, then ok, but it is still hidden
<Berzerker-> metropolis, I personally stuck with pidgin.
<shadeslayer> mewshi: its in editing the values for xorg,just adjust them to your needs
<Berzerker-> metropolis, the new pidgin has integrated voice/video support, haven't tried it though.
<billybigrigger> need a working webcam in karmic for that :P
<billybigrigger> stupid new kernels haha
<joaopinto> metropolis, suspend is not a critical function at all
<joaopinto> metropolis, it doesn't prevent you to use a system in anyway
<Berzerker-> everything on both computers work OTB
<shadeslayer> metropolis: plus were in a freeze,only critical bugs can be fixed
<billybigrigger> my webcam hasn't worked all through karmic cycle :(
<billybigrigger> works ootb in jaunty though
<mewshi> shadeslayer, there is no option for adjusting the y-axis behavior >.<
<shadeslayer> mewshi: ill pastebin my xorg... just compare the values and see if they work
<mewshi> I just need to scale the y-axis by 0.6 or so >.<
<shadeslayer> mewshi: http://pastebin.ca/1607771
<FiReSTaRT> hi.. i wanted to ask for some clarification about karmic.. it will be switching to devicekit-power from hal.. does that mean that the suspend function will be completely different than in the previous releases?
<FiReSTaRT> or is devicekit-power just for monitoring
<mewshi> shadeslayer, it's a touchpad, not a mouse.  There's nothing there about a touchpad that I can see >><
<shadeslayer> mewshi: the mouse part *is* the touchpad
<mewshi> well, there's nothing there about changing the y-axis behavior :(
<kl87> hey i have both gnome and kde im running karmic and when in gnome i have sound wheen in kde i have no sound..idk whats wrong
<shadeslayer> mewshi: well try reducing the sensitivity or something,just keep tweaking all the values,gtg as of now
<kl87> anyone ever have this happen
<mewshi> I can't reduce the sensitivity, it will also change the x-axis
<shadeslayer> kl87: try switching the KDE backend to gstreamer..
<kl87> shadeslayer: how do i do that
<shadeslayer> kl87: K > System Settings > Multimedia > Backend
<shadeslayer> kl87: also in kmix select all the channels and set them to high
<shadeslayer> anyways like i said... gtg
<shadeslayer> bye all
<kl87> i only have xine for a back end option no gstreamer
<athe> Oy. "Upgrading" from 9.10 beta to final is nothing but update && upgrade, correct?
<Machtin> well.. dist-upgrade
<yofel> kl87: maybe pulseaudio get's in the way, can you [install and] run 'padevchooser' and check if anything is muten in 'Volume Control'?
<kl87> ok
<yofel> s/muten/muted
<kl87> padevchooser i installed it but cant seem to find it in my applications
<yofel> kl87: search for 'Device Chooser'
<athe> Machtin: you're positive it's dist-upgrade, as opposed to upgrade?
<mbeierl> what happened to the "git-clone" command.  It's not found nor is any package suggested for it
<Machtin> afaik upgrade doesn't upgrade kernel etc.
<yofel> athe: if any packages are replaced until the release, upgrade won't install them, dist-upgrade will
<yofel> Machtin: it does
<kl87> it doesnt seem to start up
<yofel> kl87: it's an applet, you'll find it in the systray
<Machtin> kay then, sorry
<kl87> oo im sry found it
<kl87> ok so what in there am i looking for
<athe> yofel: thanks. you don't suppose there's a good chance of dist-upgrade breaking stuff in that scenario?
<mbeierl> oh.  git-clone is put into /usr/lib/git-core/git-clone, not into a path, and command-not-found does not suggest any package for it
<yofel> athe: it *should* not, if you want, you could use 'sudo aptitude full-upgrade' instead of dist-upgrade. Aptitude has a more advanced dependency resolver (doesn't break things as often)
<mewshi> what the hell >.<  Why is there no solution to this problem? :(
<yofel> kl87: open the 'Volume Control' Menu and check if you find any output devices muted. That's what happened to me after I installed kde.
<kl87> wow thats the same problem i had
<kl87> thats really weird
<kl87> thanks for the help now i just gotta get used to kde
<yofel> kl87: np
<mauri> is there a program for kubuntu in order to resize ntfs partitons (gparted and partition manager don't work)
<kl87> is there any reason i should be getting errors about my tmp file when install plasmoids
<tavasti> in my xubuntu 9.04 if I clicked URL on irc or skype, it opened in firefox, and firefox stayed in it's place, but now in Karmic Firefox comes to same desktop as the program which is calling it. How to get behaviour I had before?
<darkham> wasn't banshee the new default audio player?
<tavasti> answer to my question is: window manager tweaks - focus - wehen window raises itself
<webbb82> i just did a system update and i got this daemon error The connection to the daemon was lost. Most likely the background daemon crashed
<Cynthia> webbb82: was it 5 minutes after you were done with updates, yet leaving the Update Manager open? that has happened to me under those circumstances
<ectropy> I love karmic, and notice a significant increase in performance. Keep up the good work, guys
<webbb82> i think i ran the update and wasnt looking at it so maybe
<webbb82> it said task cannot be monitored or controlled
<Cynthia> webbb82: that's the same thing I had, yes
<webbb82> but my updater is still open and running the update
<Cynthia> webbb82: is this either of bugs 441686, 438797?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441686 in aptdaemon ""Task cannot be monitored or controlled" alert is unhelpful and scary" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438797 in aptdaemon "aptdaemon should not idle shutdown on a waiting authentication" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438797
<darkham> wasn't banshee the new default audio player?
<Cynthia> darkham: No, but Empathy is the new default IM application
<Amaranth> darkham: nope, banshee never made a stable release
<Cynthia> Totem is still default
<darkham> rockbox
<darkham> ehm rythmbox
<mbeierl1> Anyone else getting suspend immediately after resume recently?
<webbb82> ya that does look like what i got
<Cynthia> darkham: yes, you can launch audio CDs in Rhythmbox still, although that's quite buggy
<Cynthia> which leads me to a bug I was going to check up on and file: Rhythmbox can't play anything here (amd64), it just says something about a timeout
<legend2440> since larest kernel update everytime i reboot karmic i get "Running DKMS auto installation service for kernel 2.6.31-13-generic". it has to do with my Nvidia card. any one else noticed this?
<legend2440> *latest
<mbeierl1> legend2440: just got that - but have not rebooted again since
<legend2440> mbeierl1: ok
<Cynthia> ah, rhythmbox works now, never mind
<mbeierl1> Is there a reported bug against battery charge state that shows battery at 50% when there's only 1 battery in a dual battery capable laptop?
<legend2440> mbeierl1: another thing is that since latest usplash upgrade from 540 to 541  my alt+ctrl+F1 -F6 stopped working. no login prompt. have you noticed that? it seem to effect nvidia users
<webbb82> was there a update that i just did that could have caused this crash?
<mbeierl1> legend2440: good catch!  No I had not gone console via F1 yet.  It appears as though the display mode is preventing the login prompt from showing up
<webbb82> i didnt do it yesterday
<legend2440> mbeierl1: so your tty's are borked too?
<mbeierl1> yes
<mbeierl1> legend2440: ^
<legend2440> mbeierl1: ok. well to fix that tty problem i edited the /etc/default/grub file. removed the word  "splash" then saved the file then did a sudo update-grub and the tty's are working again
<mbeierl1> legend2440: yep, that would do it.  The splash is putting the card into a mode where it cannot display anything, thereby rendering the ttys invisible.
<yoritomo> hello all
<yoritomo> i experience problems with a AC97 soundcard, everything on maximum, but the volume still very low on ekiga, skype, video and everything
<yoritomo> i had low sound already under previous versions but especially on karmic too terrible
<yoritomo> what to do where does comes the problem?
<yoritomo> Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<Cynthia> yoritomo: are you on gnome, kde or xfce?
<yoritomo> Gnome
<yoritomo> hardy and jaunty, everything on maximum that as still not powerful already
<Cynthia> system/preferences/sound, check that the volume for applications in the Applications tab is all the way to the right
<Cynthia> those only appear while applications are actively playing sounds; I imagine the global volume and the volume in the Effects tab are 100% already per what you said
<yoritomo> Cynthia, thanks, i launched a video on firefox, and i can notice firefox is 100% volume
<Cynthia> yoritomo: hmm
<yoritomo> in system/preferences/sound
<Cynthia> yoritomo: run alsamixer in a terminal, and check that Master is indeed at 100%; here it's at 52
<Cynthia> despite the gnome preferences saying that my output volume is at 40... setting it to 100 in alsamixer makes it higher
<yoritomo> Cynthia, what command to type on terminal ?
<Cynthia> yoritomo: alsamixer [Enter]
<Cynthia> raise the volume for Master with [Up]
<Cynthia> you can also select different volume controls within alsamixer with [Left] and [Right]
<yoritomo> i have master, master m and  master s , only master is 100% both other on 0%
<lfaraone> Why is it that things like setting CPU frequency scaling no longer have a "remember my authorization" checkbox?
<lfaraone> *the authentication dialog for changing
<evilaim> Ya, Grub 3 is gimped
<MichRT> Hello. Anybody home?
<nemo> Amaranth: hey. sorry. work stuff :)
<nemo> Amaranth: WRT changing weapons. right click or F1-F9
<Martyn> 2009-10-09 15:21:35,560 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - OAuth failed: Authentication Failed
<nemo> Amaranth: unless you remapped your team keys
<evilaim> Ok, I know this is a pretty easy question, and I'm fully able to do it...
<MichRT> Anyone know how to switch GRUB Beta 3 back to Legacy? Clean installed Karmic
<evilaim> but... What is the best Flash player to install?"
<evilaim> I'm getting my butt kicked by 3 different ones
<MichRT> evilaim: Flash 10
<evilaim> flashplugin-nonfree?
<MichRT> don't use the open fwlash
<MichRT> Yah, non-free
<evilaim> ?
<evilaim> don't use it or use it?
<MichRT> Use flashplugin-nonfree
<yoritomo> Cynthia, looks like everythink maximum and still same anyway
<evilaim> kk
<Cynthia> evilaim: MichRT is saying not to use Gnash (free) and to use flashplugin-installer (non-free)
<Cynthia> it has several aliases for package names
<MichRT> Right. thanx cynthia
<MichRT> Gotta go. Back in a bit.
<Cynthia> There's an alpha version of Flash 10 from Adobe Labs, if you use 64-bit Ubuntu
<Cynthia> you take the file they give you and put it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ as root or sudo
<nemo> Cynthia: hm. still alpha? I thought they were up to beta
<nemo> Cynthia: and he can install it in his profile too :)
<nemo> ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Cynthia> nemo: true
<Cynthia> diff is to patch as debdiff is to... debpatch? is there such a utility?
<Cynthia> ah, never mind, command-not-found says it's in the package debdelta
<evilaim> Awe, ghetto
<evilaim> hulu == .us only
<shoss> Hello, I have a problem of limited/slow wifi download speed on ubuntu karmic (intel wireless pro wifi card) does anyone know how to solve this?
<Cynthia> evilaim: yeah
<evilaim> I wonder if I can bypass that
<shoss> also, the compiz-fusion doesn't seem to like the karmic at all, i had to disable it
<evilaim> hmmm
<evilaim> That's ghetto...
<yoritomo> Cynthia i was checking some page on the net but i don't find much informations about my problems
<evilaim> damnit
<evilaim> hulu works MINT on my machine, other then the fact I can't watch shit
<Cynthia> yoritomo: it seems like alsamixer's volume is just a linear version of the logarithmic volume shown in the gnome sound preferences, or something
<evilaim> -language
<Cynthia> setting the volume to 97 in alsamixer gives me a sound preferences volume of 90
<Cynthia> however, can you not set it above 100% in sound preferences? I see the slider has a 100% about the two-thirds of it
<yoritomo> it is 100%
<ectropy> Hmmm... wasn't there a new pulseaudio system-wide EQ a while ago?
<yoritomo> i don't know if i can install a proprietary driver for it
<ectropy> dunno how much it will like Karmic
<yoritomo> when i run the same video on windows i jump on my seat :
<evilaim> hmmm
<ectropy> And last I checked it had to run all the time, sapping CPU, instead of only running when audio is about
<jasonlife> I'm testing Ubuntu 9.10 and it has gdm 2.28.  How can I specify my customer X server to start from gdm.  I can't find such an option to specify X server.. (different path)
<ectropy> yoritomo: try #alsa
<ectropy> yoritomo: Although I remember they weren't much help when I had the same problem. But your sound card is likeley different, so they may be able to help
<ectropy> yoritomo: I never got my issue resolved.
<yoritomo> where to change it?
<ectropy> yoritomo: and in fact, if I remember correcly, the pulseaudio eq was broken from jaunty onward because it lacks a lib or two.
<ectropy> was/is
<yoritomo> looks like a general problem then?
<hbbs> Hi, I've just updated my karmic install now and apparently the super key + R shortcut was removed from compiz. Can anyone eles confirm this?
<hbbs> I hope this would turn out to be some kind of mistake, because one should be able to zoom in/ou a window on Ubuntu just using keyboad shortcuts.
<test34> I didnt do todays updates, but the shortcut works for me... I'm updating now
<test34> but it doesnt work all the time
<billybigrigger> anyone here familiar with nvidia vdpau?
<webbb82> hey i just ran a apt-get dist-upgrade and my computer crashed whats the command to get it fixed apt-get -f install?
<yofel> webbb82: do you mean 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' ?
<webbb82> ya  i think what will that command do?  is there a good cheat sheet for this command
<webbb82> and ones like it
<alankila> man pages
<alankila> well, you only have to know a couple of them: apt-get, dpkg, mostly
<alankila> I can't really think of other packaging-related commands I execute regularly save from debfoster but that's not something people normally need
<webbb82> what will sudo dpkg --configure -a do
<evilaim> Ugh, I can't wait for hulu to be launched for Canada
<alankila> read the manual.
<evilaim> That'll be a great day:)
<yofel> webbb82: configure all packages that weren't yet configured because the installation/upgrade was aborted
<webbb82> nothing happened when i di the command
<yofel> webbb82: ok, then nothing needed to be done, do you still get errors?
<webbb82> im running upgrade rite now ill see
 * alankila thinks apt-get should just run dpkg --configure -a if it needs to be run.
<yofel> heh, would indeed be nice..
<alankila> I also think apt-get should alias dist-upgrade and upgrade and just not mention dist-upgrade except as an alias for upgrade, used by oldtimers
<yofel> alankila: no, upgrade and dist-upgrade have different behaviours
<alankila> there are too many questions related to what are the right parameters to run and there are very few reasons to run upgrade rather than dist-upgrade. In fact, I can't really think of any.
<billybigrigger> anyone know what happened to the virtualbox-3.0 package?
<test34> Im doing updates using the update manager, it looks like it's updating in the background but the usual window didn't popup when I pushed install updates (the one where you can push details and see what's going on).. it just grayed out the main update manager window
<billybigrigger> virtualbox-3.0:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: (none)
<billybigrigger>   Candidate: (none)
<billybigrigger>   Version table:
<yofel> alankila: yes, but can for example use upgrade in a cron job without having to check for any breakage since it should be safe in most situations
<test34> it finished
<alankila> yofel: and distros that provide security upgrades only are unlikely to obsolete packages and thus differentiate between the dist-upgrade and upgrade behavior.
<yofel> alankila: yes, but do you now want to build a seperate apt for development releases where that does happen? That's nonsense
<odin> Hello, I have an issue with my alsa-pulse configuration. I am using Karmic. I can't use the quick access buttons or the volume applet to change/mute sound
<alankila> No. I just want everyone to use dist-upgrade if they aren't on a stable release. :)
<odin> when I try System>Preferences>Sound I have a message telling me something like "waiting for sound system to respond". I think it is related.
<yofel> alankila: ok true, but then again, you should know this if you're using a development release
<alankila> I mean, practically. I really doubt there is anyone running upgrades automatically on a system that isn't also on some kind of stable feed. The only use case -- keeping what you have working -- makes sense only if you are also tracking a stable release. That's why I suspect upgrade-feature is actually pointless.
<alankila> it's already given by the fact that you are in maintenance mode and aren't tracking something like debian testing or unstable, or such which conceiveably replaces packages unpredictably.
<Trizicus> I have a kernel update question (or 2): 1. Just to be sure; but when I update my kernel I need to uninstall the propriety nvidia driver, then reinstall it into the new kernel correct? Also how do I test the new kernel for stability properly?
<yofel> well yeah ok, but is that enough reason to make apt behave different in debian and in ubuntu?
<yofel> Trizicus: if you use the .run file from nvidia then yes, if you use the package from the repository no - dkms will rebuild the driver for the new kernel
<slacker_nl> alankila: i don't want to run dist-upgrade on a "unstable" system
<odin> you run nvidia-installer --update
<Trizicus> ok that answers one of my questions, thanks what about testing for stability?
<odin> Trizicus: the best way to test for stability is to download the cuda sdk and run the examples
<evilaim> God, I do love this new version
<evilaim> 9.10 +1
<Trizicus> that will test for kernel stability?
<alankila> I suppose I have to agree... I'm just dreaming that people would throw away something like the upgrade-mode of apt, just as something which is potentially dangerous as it multiplies the number of linux system configurations and thus makes it that much less likely that everything gets tested properly.
<odin> Hello, I have an issue with my alsa-pulse configuration. I am using Karmic. I can't use the quick access buttons or the volume applet to change/mute sound
<MichRT> Hello. I'm back.
<RussellAlan> hello, you're back.
<Cynthia> Pleased to meet you, back. I'm Cynthia.
<slacker_nl> odin: in ubuntu+1 everyone assumes you're running karmic ;)
<MichRT> Hay, you helped me get my words straight earlier. Nice to meet you Cynthia.
<Cynthia> Likewise :)
<MichRT> I am running Karmic
<MichRT> Love it
<odin> sorry I just copied the message from #ubuntu
<odin> sorry back
<MichRT> Question: How, if possible, do you SAFELY get GRUB back to Legacy?
<alankila> MichRT: you mean, install grub1 again?
<evilaim> Ya, 9.10 is very very nice so far
<evilaim> And yes the new grub is brutal
<evilaim> haha
<MichRT> Well, I have the new GRUB Beat 3, since it comes with Karmic, But it is sooooooo much slower than the one in 9.04
<MichRT> Beat, sorry
<MichRT> beta
<evilaim> failz
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> Ya, I dunno, it's not my fav.
<evilaim> I don't even know how to revert
<BUGabundo> The following packages are BROKEN:
<BUGabundo>   startupmanager
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<BUGabundo>   grub{a}
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be upgraded:
<BUGabundo>   grub-common grub-pc
<alankila> hmm... what do you mean, slower? It doesn't even show a menu if you don't have other things to boot than linux?
<BUGabundo> what to do ?
<yofel> BUGabundo: wasn't there a bug about that?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> I was just doing updates
<BUGabundo> and found that gem
<Olimpico> Hello, I just upgraded to 9.10 Beta, everything works fine, but I cannot write accents, can someone please help me?
<MichRT> Well, GRUB beta 3 seems to start slower, and boot up operating systems slower. I have a nice PC, so IDK
<Cynthia> Olimpico: gnome, kde or xfce?
<alankila> odd. I haven't noticed any issues like that.
<Olimpico> Cynthia, xfce
<Cynthia> I use gnome, so I'll pass the buck to the rest of #ubuntu+1
<evilaim> +1 for xfce
<alankila> I certainly agree that grub could load the kernel and initrd a bit faster, but it seems to take like 1 or 2 seconds to load them so I don't really care
<MichRT> ooooh, how is the new xfce? I remember 8.04. It sucked. No offense. But it does seem better now.
<MichRT> One moment........
<NCommander> MichRT, much much better
<evilaim> It's ok
<evilaim> I wouldn't exchange it for my gnome tho
<Olimpico> ooooooohhhhhhhhhh, I just noticed where is the problem
<Olimpico> Aparently synergy is the one causing the problem, shit!!!!!!!!
<evilaim> language
<Olimpico> Sorry
<evilaim> *shrugs*
<alankila> XFCE is odd. It's less featured than GNOME and seems to use more memory than GNOME, according to someone's tests... It used to be a lightweight desktop alternative back in the day, but somehow it's bloated to hell now.
<evilaim> alakila, I've found the same
<Olimpico> alankila, well, thats not my experinece
<evilaim> That's why I'm testing out blackbox
<alankila> yeh, I used blackbox on a very weak box I got but then I discovered lxde
<yoritomo> re
<rx78x> sup all, big problem today when I powered on for the first time since last night...
<rx78x> I can't log in to my main acct, and I think it has something to do with the new passphrase option that also unlocks home
<yoritomo> in alsamixer i did not know immediately the problem, it needs to use right arrow to browse more volume bars
<yoritomo> now i know thanks all for that
<Olimpico> alankila, I find xubuntu very good, I just have the problem now that I use synergy, for having two computers with one keyboard and mouse. THe problem is that in the synergyc side the keyboard layout is not working properly
<rx78x> I have tried to sudo mount -t ecryptfs /home/ross/.Private /home/ross/private but it keeps giving me errors and won't mount the disk
<alankila> Olimpico: yes, I'm talking about a very weak system. 128 MB of RAM and celeron 600 MHz. It used to be that xfce would have worked on such a system, that is why I was bitterly disappointed by it
<rx78x> also, there is a link on the desktop that says Access Your Private Data, but when I click it, it does nothing
<Olimpico> alankila, Well, thats extreme, but I really think xubuntu is much lighter than ubuntu!
<rx78x> I am pretty sure I used the same passphrase for the log in as well as the PAM key that unlocks the home, but it was working fine up until last night...
<rx78x> sorry, until this morning
<evilaim> Well, my dual core 1 gig of ram runs ubuntu flawlessly
<rx78x> any help is mucho appreciated :)
<evilaim> but I'll be upgrading to 4 gigs soon enough
<evilaim> and then I should be good for while
<Olimpico> Now I{m upgradeing also the other computer, maybe is just an incompatibility issue
<MichRT> I'm back
<evilaim> Wb, back.
<RussellAlan> I'm Russell
<carlosgaldino> how could i change the options on grub? i installed the 2.6.32 kernel release and want to boot using it, but the grub loads automatically, i want edit the time to choose an option
<yoritomo> ectropy cynthia in alsamixer i did not know immediately the problem, it needs to use right arrow to browse more volume bars
<yoritomo>  now i know thanks all for that
 * evilaim dances *
<Olimpico> alankila, for that kind of system you should use another distro, like Damn Small Linux
<Cynthia> yoritomo: ah. And does any slider make your audio volume higher?
<alankila> No, lxde works just fine.
<evilaim> I guess I should try and setup my media keys
<MichRT> Use Xfce at least Olimpico
<carlosgaldino> there isn't /boot/grub/menu.lst file here
<yofel> carlosgaldino: edit /etc/default/grub for the times and run update-grub, but iirc if you use hidden you need to hold the shift key pressed on boot to get the menu
<darthanubis> anyone with a Nvidia card care to try something out for me?
<yofel> !grub2 | carlosgaldino
<ubottu> carlosgaldino: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<evilaim> ugh
<evilaim> I hate setting up hot keys
<MichRT> darthanubis, whats the problem?
<yoritomo> Cynthia yes, looks like all my problems resolved
<Cynthia> good :)
<yoritomo> just another thing about sound
<alankila> As an anecdote, I think jaunty shipped with a version of pango that lost some 6 MB of RAM every time you read the dejavu-sans font into RAM. The bug was that it allocated 256k of memory for every truetype font table, but forgot to resize the tables to the actual size demanded by the tables.
<MichRT> darthanubis, I have an NVidia card. I just don't know your problem
<alankila> now that was just a splendid bug on a 128 MB system
<yofel> darthanubis: what needs testing?
<hzlocky>  Hi, i have a problems installing ubuntu(ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386),  when I am trying to boot from cd, I have got message: "1. FD 1.44MB System Type-(06)" and installer never start! Can anyone help??
<Cynthia> alankila: ouch
<yoritomo> under karmic using the same procedure for jaunty no way to compile dssi-vst, how comes
<alankila> Cynthia: you nailed it
<MichRT> hzlocky, Which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<hzlocky> MichRT: ila> Cynthia: you nailed it
<hzlocky> /00:39:29/ <MichRT
<Cynthia> hzlocky: that sounds like a BIOS boot order setup problem, that's not really within the scope of #ubuntu+1
<hzlocky> MichRT: sorry, ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386
<darthanubis> MichRT, yofel , ok I use the invest applet right?
<yofel> hzlocky: if you really are using the 9.04 image please ask in #ubuntu
<MichRT> It sounds like a floppy problem
<yofel> darthanubis: what's that?
<hzlocky> Cynthia: no, it is not, all is ok
<MichRT> but yofel is right, use #ubuntu hzlocky
<darthanubis> and when I click the applet to reveal the actual stocks it drops down of the desktop from the panel
<darthanubis> click the applet again and it retracts, but leaves a ghost outline of where it was
<darthanubis> that is a problem
<hzlocky> MichRT: ok, but they never answer
<carlosgaldino> yofel, how should i edit the file?
<MichRT> darthanubis: which version of AWN are you using?
<MichRT> hzlocky: OK, just wanted you to try
<darthanubis> http://www.dslreports.com/speak/slideshow/23154494?c=1477195&ret=L2ZvcnVtL3IyMzE1MTgyMi1VYnVudHUtOTEwLUFscGhhMy1qZG9uZy1Td2VldC1tZWF0
<darthanubis> that is a photo of the effect
<darthanubis> and this applet is not a part of AWn if that is why you asked
<darthanubis> this is a Gnome applet
<yofel> carlosgaldino: use 'gksu gedit <file>' or 'kdesudo kate <file' depending on what you're using. Did you read the wiki page?
<carlosgaldino> yofel, i'm reading
<yoritomo> cynthia http://pastebin.com/mb5c19c6
<MichRT> Oh...... Sorry, read you wrong darthanubis. Which NVidia driver are you using, and what card do you have?
<Cynthia> darthanubis: bug 428783, this was fixed already
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428783 in compiz "shadow remains on desktop after closing applet window" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428783
<luca> hi everyone
<MichRT> darthanubis: just try to update Ubuntu
<yofel> hey luca
<luca> help please, grub2 list of available kernels was not updated correctly and now I can't even boot inside Ubuntu :(
<yoritomo> impossible to compile dssi-vst-0.8 under karmic of course i did like for jaunty and i checked carefully the page of linuxmao
<hzlocky> MichRT: by the way, thank you, I found that I am tried to install i386 version on comp Athlon64)))
<darthanubis> MichRT, I stay very updated. Like by the hour.
<Cynthia> luca: run update-grub from a liveCD
<yoritomo> http://pastebin.com/mb5c19c6
<darthanubis> video[nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] @ Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller]
<darthanubis> I have the latest everythin
<Cynthia> hzlocky: that should not cause a problem
<MichRT> Oh...... Sorry, read you wrong darthanubis. Which NVidia driver are you using, and what card do you have?
<carlosgaldino> luca, is that you who told me to install the 2.6.32 kernel?
<hzlocky> Cynthia: otherwise, I dont have any idea
<Cynthia> hzlocky: I had 32-bit Jaunty on an intel core 2 duo
<luca> Cynthia: I am trying to do that, but I can't: it keeps saying Can't open /dev/null, permission denied
<MichRT> hzlocky i'm sure you know now, but get the AMD64 CD
<luca> carlosgaldino: definitely not, sorry :)
<darthanubis> 185.18.36
<carlosgaldino> luca, ok, i think was "luka"
<Cynthia> dev/null can't be opened, now that's a big bug :\ I don't know what to do with that
<darthanubis> that is the driver version
<carlosgaldino> luca, thanks
<luca> carlosgaldino: np
<darthanubis> Everything is up to date Karmic
<carlosgaldino> anyone knows how to disable the bip when a sound file is open?
<MichRT> darthanubis, I have no clue. just open a file browser and move it over the shadow.
<Cynthia> luca: From within the liveCD, run Synaptic and mark for upgrades the packages os-prober and grub (or grub2?), they've been updated since the beta
<Cynthia> apply, then try sudo update-grub again
<Cynthia> (yes, sorry, update-grub must be run as root or sudo, did you just type update-grub?)
<darthanubis> MichRT, none of that works.
<Olimpico> MichRT, what do you mean?
<antoine> Anyone here having problems with gconf?
<darthanubis> Is someone going to try this like I asked, now that I've answered everyones questions?
<Cynthia> darthanubis: MichRT wants you to move a window on top of the rogue applet shadow. Or just make a selection rectangle on the desktop.
<MichRT> OK, open up you home folder. Grab the title bar, and move the window so it COMPLETLY COVERS the shadow. move the window away, and the shadow is gone. Used to have this problem.
<Cynthia> This worked around bug 428783 when I had it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428783 in compiz "shadow remains on desktop after closing applet window" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428783
<luca> Cynthia: ok, thanks, trying that
<darthanubis> Cynthia, That Does Not Remove The Ghost
<Cynthia> It doesn't?
<MichRT> wierd
<darthanubis> Cynthia, thank you for the link to the bug report
<Cynthia> See, I used to have that bug, but now I never have it under any circumstance anymore
<darthanubis> Cynthia, No
<Cynthia> Running Intel i915, Karmic updated, amd64
<carlosgaldino> someone could tell me how can i solve the problem with the sound? every time i open a sound file the computer make a bip
<darthanubis> Cynthia, I'll read the report
<Cynthia> darthanubis: what differs in your configuration? (also, compiz)
<darthanubis> Cynthia, That is what I'm trying to determine by comparing notes with you guys. But the cooperation is lopsided as of right now, you know:/?
<MichRT> for sound, go to sound settings in administration. de-check "sound on select" or something like that
<Cynthia> The calendar applet used to do this. You're using a different applet?
<MichRT> Ya, what applet
<antoine> Failed to get connection to session: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Cynthia> Oh, stock/invest
<darthanubis> Cynthia, I'm using the invest applet, and yes the calender applet did this too me as well, but not anymore, only the invest applet
 * Cynthia tries it, does anyone have any sample stock symbols for me to add? :)
<darthanubis> Cynthia, goog, amd, intc
<Cynthia> thanks
<darthanubis> thx you
<Cynthia> oh hrm
<Cynthia> the shadow appears as a window always-on-bottom
<MichRT> Time to go experiment some more on Karmic. See yall later!
<Cynthia> so if I have a Firefox over it, it doesn't show the shadow, but then I minimise all apps and only the shadow shows... confirmed on Intel! Do you have a bug number for this?
<darthanubis> Cynthia, told you
<darthanubis> Cynthia, only the bug # you gave me?
<Cynthia> it seems to be a separate issue to the calendar applet issue, but with the same symptoms
<darthanubis> yup
<Cynthia> I'll post in that bug report asking for more info WRT the Invest applet
<darthanubis> Cynthia, I greatly appreciate your efforts concerning this matter!
<carlosgaldino> any solution?
<Cynthia> darthanubis: see the last comment on that linked bug, subscribe to it and click "This bug affects me too"
<darthanubis> will do
<Cynthia> add another comment if you wish
<FFEMTcJ> If I updated firefox to 3.5.5pre via the firefox repo, is there a way for me to go back to the 3.5 that ships with 9.10?
<darthanubis> Cynthia, Done. And thanks again.
<Cynthia> FFEMTcJ: 1. check which version ships with karmic by running 'apt-cache policy firefox' and seeing which version number has 'ubuntu' in it; 2. use 'apt-get install firefox=VERSIONNUMBER'
<Cynthia> and 3. accept the downgrade warning
<FFEMTcJ> Cynthia: would i then need to reboot? it looks like it downgraded, but when i run ff again, it still shows 3.5.5pre
<Cynthia> FFEMTcJ: hmm... try 'dpkg -s firefox'
<Cynthia> here it says Version: 3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<FFEMTcJ> thats what it says here too
<Cynthia> if you still had a firefox up during the downgrade, close and restart it
<FFEMTcJ> didnt
<FFEMTcJ> i guess ill try a reboot?
<Cynthia> repeat the steps from earlier, but with 'firefox-3.5=VERSION' instead
<Cynthia> it looks like firefox is a mere metapackage, this kinda confuses me a bit
<FFEMTcJ> that looks like it may be better
<FFEMTcJ> ty Cynthia
<FFEMTcJ> that worked
<sneakers> I'm trying to install 9.10 with auto|manual ext3|ext4 partitions from the live CD and each time with each combination I get the error "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext3|ext4 ... at / failed." Anybody have any ideas why?
<Cynthia> FFEMTcJ: you're welcome :)
<MichRT> Back again. bored.
<MichRT> Oh, and has anyone tried MTP in Karmic?
<Cynthia> MichRT: as in Media Transfer Protocol?
<MichRT> Ya
<Cynthia> nah, I only do USB mass storage
<Cynthia> others?
<evilaim> Man, this is all starting to work "too good"
<MichRT> Well, I do too, but my brother has a Sandisk Sansa Fuze, and I need it for that.
<MichRT> I looked it up, but from experience rhythmbox hate Sandisk.
<Lars_G> Well, I had to format my partition and lost all :(
<Lars_G> at least I got to create my separate home dir, and encrypt it from the installer (seems encryptfs is used)
<evilaim> Nice, pidgin allows for editing the theme!
<evilaim> That makes me happy
<Lars_G> but now I'm updating the 347 packages from the beta to the lattest
<Lars_G> mehç
<MichRT> See yall later!
<carl0s-> Latest updates broke my ATI FireGL Thinkpad t43 laptop .. The system hangs about where I'd expect X to be. Any ideas?
<jdu> Running the livecd of 9.10 beta on a usb stick, it only starts sometimes.  Is this likely a result of the upstart changes, or is it likely that it will be fixed with a real install?
<jdu> this amd64
<evilaim> ya, I'm on amd64
<evilaim> It's very nice
<evilaim> But I really really need to upgrade ram
<evilaim> haha
<jdu> evilaim: i haven't tested to see whether my ram usage really goes up as expected with a 64 bit install
<evilaim> I have a bunch of stuff running and I'm only at 522MB
<evilaim> conky, pidgin, deluge, irssi, gnome-do, thunderbird...
<billybigrigger> anyone know what happened to the virtualbox-3.0 package?
<sneakers> if anybody is interested, it seems the install partitioner wouldn't work until I deleted all partitions on the drives I was setting up
<sneakers> removing all partitions with gparted allowed me to manually partition in the installer
<Cynthia> sneakers: I installed Alpha 5, Alpha 6 and Beta over manually-specified partitions :\
<Cynthia> manually specified, and existing
<sneakers> with each combination I tried, it just told me it failed
<evilaim> Hey, does pidgin support video now?
<zniavre> jabber and another network but not the msn protocol yet
<Cynthia> the other protocol is XMPP or something
<Stonk> hi there. I've got the 9.10 beta 64 bit running right now and the installed can't see my harddisk. fdisk -l returns nothing either. Any ideas?
<ectropy> Stonk: Get a hard disk! :P
<wirechief_> Stonk did it see your HD when it was tested as a live session ?
<Stonk> I'm in the live session right now. I know the harddisk works because I can reboot into *ahem* vista that came with it
<wirechief_> Stonk if you didn't already, check the media, select the integrity check on the grub screen.
<Stonk> it's a fully intel mobo so...
<Cynthia> Stonk: does 'ls /dev/{h,s}d*' in a terminal return anything?
<Stonk> I don't really want to leave my live session right now ;-)
<Stonk> default /dev/sd{a-d}
<Stonk> but black
<wirechief_> Stonk well you might  be able to check the media with sha256sum /dev/cdrom and see if it compares
<Stonk> i dont understand sorry, I'm unable to install it
<wirechief_> unless you know the md5sum then use it instead.
<Stonk> Sorry, you've lost me wirechief_
<wirechief_> Stonk use the terminal and do the above commands and compare your results
<Stonk> oh you think my cd is screwed? hmm ok
<wirechief_> that will verify the integrity of your current session anyways.
<wirechief_> yes i do think its mucked
<wirechief_> but it could be something else
<Stonk> It's been running live for the last 4 hours
<Stonk> but ok... it's doing it
<wirechief_> that does not mean anything. all you need to do is lose a few bits and you have a install thats screwed
<gnubie> billybigrigger; http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-virtualbox-3.0-on-an-ubuntu-9.04-desktop   I just followed this and now have vbox 3.0 install on 9.10
<coz_> hey guys.. i wanted to make a comment about the "no icons " under some menus as being a dis-service to visually impaired individuals who would more likely see the icon as a color variation to work with where as text alone..being similar to all text in the menus most likely might not be distinguushed from any other text in the menu
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-10
<odla> boy the fonts in firefox are huge with the qtcurve theme ... how can i fix that? i'm on karmic kubuntu
<billybigrigger> gnubie, thanks, i thought 3.0 was in ubuntu's repos though, and not the ose version
 * billybigrigger didn't backup his sources.list for this fresh install
<billybigrigger> so i don't know if i had vbox's repos added or not
<test34> Anyone solve the logitech wireless headset that stopped working?
<gnubie> billybigrigger; it installs 3.08 r53183
<MTecknology> what's the command to list all the events that happened on a system?
<Stonk> wow, this is taking a while
<Stonk> tail /var/log/syslog
<Stonk> or nano or whatever you want
<MTecknology> Stonk: it was a one word command, I keep thinking udev but that's not even close
<Cynthia> 19:00:05  odla boy the fonts in firefox are huge with the qtcurve theme ... how can i fix that? i'm on karmic kubuntu | Firefox 3.5 doesn't honour font rendering preferences, it always hints fonts (which renders them smaller in many cases), and it doesn't recognise the Condensed form of fonts. [Affects me, because I use Deja Vu Sans Condensed here]
<Stonk> dmesg
<MTecknology> thanks
<odla> thanks
<Stonk> btw, I'm testing this on an i7 920/8G ram. Working well so far. It's like it's all in ram :D
<dtchen> coz_: i've certainly raised this as well. you may find mailing the ubuntu-devel-discuss list more useful
<test34> MTecknology, while dmesg list alot of things, it doesn't list everything
<dtchen> coz_: (e.g., i'm also visually impaired)
<MTecknology> test34: ya, It had exactly what I wanted though :)
<test34> but it is probably the one command that lists most
<odla> Cynthia: do you know how i can bet firefox into submission to use 8 pt fonts rather than the 14 pt fonts it's currently using
<Stonk> wirechief_: sha256sums are the same
<BUGabundo> dtchen: you are? I didn't know that
<coz_> dtchen,  glad someone else recongized this :)
<dtchen> BUGabundo: red-green, yes
<BUGabundo> ahh that kind
<BUGabundo> daltonic
<coz_> dtchen,  although I am not visually impaired I think that accessibility should take priority when development decisions are made
<Stonk> this is the first machine ever that I've seen ubuntu not detect the HD
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, well well well....
<billybigrigger> howdy :P
<Cynthia> odla: I have no idea why some people get huge fonts like that; is this just in the content area for webpages or in the entire UI?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger:
<coz_> Stonk,  well the last 4 version for me still drop to initramfs  because of my scsi drives
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: and me trying to hide my self :)
<billybigrigger> who are you hiding from? haha
<odla> Cynthia: like the menubar, all the fonts for the application, not the fonts used in rendering webpages
<odla> Cynthia: same thing with thunderbird
<Cynthia> I know there are some small changes in apparent font size (like 1 or 2 pixels) for FF 3.5, but I dont really know the cause of larger changes, sorry
<Cynthia> Consider filing a bug on Mozilla's Bugzilla or the maker of your theme's bug tracker perhaps
<jaysonsantos> Hello guys, anyone is able to upgrade from grub 1 to 2  with raid ? In my case grub-probe can't map my devices.
<xuser> Hi, how do you play the wizard that is run during install for configuring the keyboard after installation?
<ZykoticK9> eyore15, it's Gimp 2.6 non-single window version
<xuser> jaysonsantos: osprober?
<jaysonsantos> xuser What ?
<xuser> use osprober then update-grub2
<Stonk> [    2.815153] ata1.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
<Stonk> you dont think it has anything to do with nvidia drivers by any chance?
<TLF> hello
<TLF> It's possible to enable SSH remotely in some way?
<dtchen> Stonk: which kernel is this?
<dtchen> Stonk: i.e., cat /proc/version_signature
<TLF> my X seems hanged, although mouse works, but I can't ctrl-alt-f1
<TLF> any ideaS?
<Stonk> Linux ubuntu 2.6.31-11-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 25 06:37:23 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dtchen> Stonk: aha. that one lacks the update in 2.6.31.2
<Stonk> but how do i get it?
<Stonk> hotswap kernel would be nice ;)
<dtchen> Stonk: you might want to wait til later this evening when the mirrors should have synced 2.6.31-13.43-generic.
<Stonk> what's changed?
<dtchen> (you're currently running 2.6.31-11.36-generic)
<Stonk> YDdraigGoch: Cymraeg? ;)
<dtchen> a /ton/
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I already hve .13
<Stonk> hmm... ok. Is there another iso built?
<YDdraigGoch> Stonk, Yup. =) I just don't speak it =(
<dtchen> Stonk: not yet, and you'll need to wait for tomorrow's iso at the earliest
<dtchen> (20091010)
<Stonk> ok, you seem to think that ther eis a known issue? Or is this just guesswork? :)
<dtchen> BUGabundo: not everyone's mirror, does
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I have a local one and Main
<dtchen> Stonk: there's definitely a known issue resolved in 2.6.31.2 for NV SATA controllers
<Stonk> super
<dtchen> Stonk: you definitely need to be running it _before_ continuing to debug
<Stonk> oh wait
<Stonk> I'm not convinced it is nvidia sata drivers
<dtchen> 2.6.31-13.43 has 2.6.31.3
<Stonk> no, it's intel sata controllers
<Stonk> ICH10
<dtchen> Stonk: that's fine, you just need to start with that base kernel for debugging
<dtchen> since the first thing we'll ask you to do is update to it ;)
<Stonk> ok, but i can only get a base kernel by booting off cd right now. I didn't realise there was something akin to nightly isos
<dtchen> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<dtchen> please use zsync
<Stonk> wow ok
<Shirakawasuna> Hi.  Ian_Corne, thanks for the tip on updating, it fixed my issues.
<jaysonsantos> Hello guys, my connection dropped and I don't know if my question was answered. Can I pass to postinstall of grub-pc the option --module radi ?
<Stonk> i love the live cd. I was able to install nvidia drivers, modprobe, gdm restart, install skype-static and play tremulous off my usb harddisk. Loving it.
<Shirakawasuna> I just tried to uninstall 'cheese', since my netbook has no webcam, but it's telling me that I won't receive netbook remix package updates if I proceed.  Is there a way to remove it without eliminating my ability to update, or am I misinterpreting the message?
<dtchen> Shirakawasuna: it's a useful warning
<dtchen> however it is just a warning
 * Crashbit a dormí!
<dtchen> Launchpad is sadly turning into a dumping ground for support requests
<Shirakawasuna> dtchen: I think I understand what it's doing: it will remove the meta package and cheese, so my current packages will update but nothing added to the meta will be in my updates.
<Shirakawasuna> dtchen: is that correct?
<dtchen> Shirakawasuna: correct
<Shirakawasuna> ok, cool
<Shirakawasuna> it took me a couple seconds of writing it out to figure out what it means :D
<Shirakawasuna> thanks
<BUGabundo> dtchen: zsinc?
<BUGabundo> I use rsync
<BUGabundo> and now the servers changed
<BUGabundo> now they are hosted on rsync.cdimage.u.....
<dtchen> BUGabundo: rsync is pretty server-intensive
<BUGabundo> did not know that
<JanC> dtchen: is it useful to report the "poping" sounds caused by the combination of pulseaudio's "idle" behaviour & hda-intel power-saving as a bug?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: hence, recommend the use of zsync, which is all client-side
<BUGabundo> been using it for years
<dtchen> JanC: yes. see also (LP: #440540, #445135, #447602)
<BUGabundo> dtchen: but won't that mean it has too pull the entire file ?
<JanC> dtchen: I'll have a look  ツ
<dtchen> JanC: i.e., i know about it; a workaround for Karmic is in the alsa-base and linux-sound-base debs in our (ubunt-audio-dev) PPA
<dtchen> ubuntu-audio-dev*
<wirechief_> http://unixlab.blogspot.com/2009/10/downloading-ubuntu-910-beta-with-zsync.html   <<<a good place to see how zsync is used
<DanaG> oh yeah, pulseaudio on hda-intel keeps dying -- to where it devours CPU and replaces audio with glitchy spastic garbage.
<JanC> it's easy to fix: disable power saving  ;)
 * BUGabundo reads
<DanaG> Works fine on USB and BT, though.
<dtchen> JanC: nah, you should be able to just disable resetting of the codec when it powers back up
<mzz> anyone else using ecryptfs noticing files having 0 size according to ls -Ssh?
<JanC> ah, well I guess I'll have to test that then
<dtchen> JanC: e.g., sudo alsa force-unload && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel power_save_controller=N
<mzz> "stat" tells me "size" is non-zero but "Blocks" is 0
<JanC> dtchen: I wrote 0 to /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/power_save which seemed to work too (for some time at least, didn't test for long)
<dtchen> we don't want to disable powering down of codecs across the board; eventually this needs to be fixed in patch_{analog,cmedia,realtek}.c
<dtchen> i know i need to twiddle all the nids, but i lack some data sheets
<dtchen> and it would be a really poor idea to commit source changes this late that potentially impact a lot of HDA users
<Olimpico> I have xubuntu 9.10 and installed Amarok, music doesn't play, but in the configure sound devices works, can someone help me?
<BUGabundo> Olimpico: you just missed dtchen
<BUGabundo> he's our resident sound guy :D
<mo0nykit> Hello! I'm running 2.6.28-15-generic. But when I do "sudo update-initramfs -u", it complains that the "2.6.31.1-Custom" does not exist. Where can I find the update-initramfs config file which tells it what initrd img to look into? Here is my terminal output http://paste.ubuntu.com/289679/
<dtchen> Olimpico: configure Phonon using System Settings to prefer PulseAudio if it is installed
<dtchen> mo0nykit: pass -k to update-initramfs
<dtchen> mo0nykit: e.g., sudo update-initramfs -u -k$(uname -r)
<Shirakawasuna> hey, ubuntu one is pretty cool.  Is it basically .mac only awesomer?
<foreverubun2> On Karmic Powerpc, firefox routinely hangs the entire system, and no apport logs are created. How do I report it?
<BUGabundo> foreverubun2: ubuntu-bug PACKAGE
<BUGabundo> is a start
<BUGabundo> although since powerpc packages are community supported
<foreverubun2> Shirakawasuna: .mac has more than storage. It's like dropbox.
<BUGabundo> I'm not sure how does could be handled
<Olimpico> dtchen, I did that, I selected from the phonon config PulseAudio, and nothing
<mo0nykit> dtchen, okay thanks! That did it :) But here is a related cleaning-up problem. I only have 2.6.28-15-generic installed, but update-initramfs lists all the other initrd's which I have installed and now uninstalled. http://paste.ubuntu.com/289684/
<foreverubun2> BUGabundo: Yeah, I don't want to annoy the official devs with Community supported releases. Should I just enter in that?
<Olimpico> dtchen, when I test it from phonon it works, but then I play a song and it's not even played by amarok
<mo0nykit> dtchen, How do I clean up the update-initramfs list of "available" initrd's
<BUGabundo> foreverubun2: as long as you state clearly its PowerPC arch
<BUGabundo> no one will have a prob with it
<BUGabundo> and if need be, reasing properly
<foreverubun2> BUGabundo: Thanks
<dtchen> mo0nykit: see /var/lib/initramfs-tools/
<BUGabundo> np
<dtchen> Olimpico: wvhat types of files are you trying to play?
<dtchen> what*
<mo0nykit> dtchen, yes, I did an ls there. There they are. Should I rm the "foolish" initrd's ?
<Olimpico> mp3
<Olimpico> dtchen, mp3
<Amaranth> mo0nykit: when in doubt rm ;)
<dtchen> Olimpico: dpkg -l libxine1-ffmpeg|grep ^ii
<Amaranth> mo0nykit: seriously though, if you don't have the kernels installed anymore you can rm the corresponding initrd
<JanC> foreverubun2: ubuntuone is supposed to become more than storage too
<Amaranth> JanC: you can already get evolution contact and firefox bookmark syncing if you install a couple packages
<Amaranth> I believe tomboy notes as well
<BUGabundo> JanC: im *still* waiting
<JanC> yep
<mo0nykit> Amaranth, this one is funny. In my /boot, I only have 2.6.28-15-generic. When I do a "sudo update-initramfs -d 2.6.31.1-kit". It complains... BUT...
<foreverubun2> JanC: Cool. Didn't know that.
<dtchen> JanC: please let me know if using power_save_controller=N works for your hardware
<dtchen> i mean, i really wish we could ship 2.6.32, but it's just not possible
<mo0nykit> Amaranth, I try to fool it by creating an empty text file "initrd.img-2.6.31.1-kit", then a "sudo update-initramfs -d 2.6.31.1-kit". Voila! Deleted! :)
<JanC> dtchen: before or after installing the 2 packages from the audio-dev repo?
<dtchen> JanC: well, the 2 packages just modfify /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf to add that ;)
<dtchen> modify*
<mo0nykit> Amaranth, in /var/lib/initramfs-tools, the entry for 2.6.31.1-kit is also GONE.. :)
<mzz> hmm, I wonder if there's an ecryptfs channel. I'm wondering in what scenarios having my swap encrypted actually helps.
<dtchen> (i guess technically only alsa-base is responsible...)
<Amaranth> mzz: swap isn't wiped on power off
<mzz> specifically: I can imagine it helping when the system is on but the screen is locked, but I'm not sure if it'd actually help on hibernate or not.
<JanC> dtchen: so if I installed those packages, I only have to reload the module without that parameter?
<mzz> no, wait, that's me being dumb.
<Amaranth> mzz: you can't encrypt a suspend or hibernate image, how would you load it again?
<mzz> yeah, exactly, like I said, me being dumb.
<Amaranth> s/suspend or//
<dtchen> JanC: if you installed those packages, you can just sudo alsa force-unload && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<mzz> so I think what I want is an encrypted hibernate image (currently hibernate simply isn't working)
<mzz> encrypted with a passphrase I have to enter before it resumes
<mzz> and I think I want swap wiped on poweroff
<Amaranth> writing zeros to swap on power off is going to be expensive
<mzz> at which point encrypted swap only still helps if the system is stolen while powered on with the screen locked, I think.
<mzz> sure, but not more so than hibernate.
<Amaranth> mzz: Sounds like what you really want it to download an alternative installer and start over using LUKS
<mzz> and I'm only turning off the system at all because hibernate is broken.
 * mzz ponders
<mo0nykit> update-initramfs is now clean :) Thanks for the help guys!
<Amaranth> dm-crypt with a password and a smart card would be awesome
<mzz> I'm tempted to just consider ecryptfs with unencrypted swap good enough for my needs (especially given http://www.xkcd.com/538/ )
<Olimpico> dtchen, thanks somehow after the update  libxine1-ffmpeg was removed
<BUGabundo> mzz: like it wotn poweroff?
<mzz> BUGabundo: what?
<BUGabundo> mine is like that  on kernel .11 and .12
<BUGabundo> used to work great before
<BUGabundo> hibernate
 * Amaranth hasn't tried hibernate lately
<BUGabundo> resume from pm-suspend is also broken on my system
<Amaranth> Haven't had a need for it
<mzz> BUGabundo: I haven't actually debugged, but it seems to suspend just fine and then do a regular boot on resume. Which makes sense, since I can't imagine suspend doing something that makes any sense with my swap encrypted (using /dev/urandom as key)
<dtchen> my craptastic bios corrupts memory upon resume from suspend-to-ram
<Amaranth> mzz: hibernate actually wipes out the swap filesystem
<mzz> BUGabundo: I think what's happening is suspend is writing the image to the encrypted partition, which can't be used to resume from since there's no way to decrypt it on boot (the key isn't known then, since it's random and only kept in ram)
<Amaranth> mzz: afaik it writes directly (like dd)
<BUGabundo> dtchen: mine worked fine all karmic cycle, up until now :(
<BUGabundo> I hate beta and RC cycles
<mzz> Amaranth: yeah, but I bet it's writing directly to the encrypted device, not to the underlying lvm device
<BUGabundo> more stuff breakes then on alpha 1-3
<Amaranth> mzz: so what you're probably missing is a resume=/dev/sda5 option in grub
<Shirakawasuna> is it strange that it takes 10+ Mb of downloading to update my cache?
<Leftmost> Karmic is in beta and has been using firefox-3.5 for some time now. Is there a reason it still doesn't have translations in the langpacks?
<dtchen> you guys/gals are so hard to please
<dtchen> first stuff isn't broken enough, now it's too broken
<Amaranth> mzz: but if you're using ecryptfs it won't trip up on that
<BUGabundo> dtchen: :)
<Amaranth> dtchen: I know, right?
<Amaranth> "this is karmic? everything works fine!"
<Amaranth> "omg it won't even boot!"
<BUGabundo> lolol
<mzz> Amaranth: my ~ is ecryptfs'd. My swap is on /dev/mapper/cryptswap1, which is set up through /etc/crypttab, using /dev/urandom as "key file". I doubt suspend is smart enough to turn off that encrypted device and write the image to /dev/mapper/main-swap instead.
<Amaranth> mzz: oh, I thought you were using ecryptfs for a swapfile too
<BUGabundo> mzz: how do you plan to recover your data
 * Amaranth wonders if resume from a swapfile even works
<BUGabundo> once you have trouble with your system?
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: It's swap...
<mzz> Amaranth: also, it doesn't quite overwrite the entire swap partition, since by default the resume actually looks at the uuid of the swap partition (which means fun breakage if for whatever reason you rerun mkswap without updating the uuid in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume)
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: AFAIK its not supported yet
<mzz> BUGabundo: painfully.
<BUGabundo> it was droped from Karmic blueprints
<mzz> Amaranth: resume from a swap file is quite possible, but I have no idea if ubuntu's initramfs supports it.
<Amaranth> mzz: I was playing with it back in jaunty
<BUGabundo> mzz: kernel as only partial support
<BUGabundo> AFAIK for a single page file
<Amaranth> mzz: I dunno, I remember some time ago I had to add resume=/dev/sda5 to my boot line to make hibernate work
<mzz> Amaranth: you can put your resume image anywhere you can get at it without having to write to the partitions (that are still marked dirty because the suspended system is using them)
<Amaranth> mzz: otherwise it would just boot normally and my swap would be garbage I had to fix with mkswap
<mzz> Amaranth: yeah, that sounds like what'd happen if you ran mkswap on it without updating the uuid I just mentioned, which is apparently how the initramfs normally finds it.
<Amaranth> Maybe it all started when hibernate failed once *shrug*
<BUGabundo> who knows
<mzz> Amaranth: that's the neat thing about this userspace suspend/resume: you can really put the image anywhere *userspace* can get at it, as long as you're careful not to write to the filesystems that are in use by the suspended system between suspend and resume.
<mzz> just requires some hairy initramfs logic to support weird cases, which I suspect ubuntu's initramfs doesn't have for weird encrypted setups
<BUGabundo> mzz: if you say one more time "resume" in that sense
<BUGabundo> *sentece
<BUGabundo> the world would be over
<BUGabundo> wb chrisccoulson
<Amaranth> Are we using uswsusp?
<BUGabundo> I am
<Amaranth> I think that's the name :P
<chrisccoulson> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> I like the crazy stats it does on hibernate and resume
<mzz> Amaranth: I suspect so, yes.
<BUGabundo> plus it uses compression
<BUGabundo> so my 4GBs of ram get smaller
<BUGabundo> but Distro Policy won't
<BUGabundo> cause it still causes over 60% PC probs
<Amaranth> compression is only useful is your CPU is so much faster than your disk the extra IO hurts more than the CPU time
<BUGabundo> I bet so
<BUGabundo> C2D 2.4 on a 5400 RPM disk
<BUGabundo> that peaks at 59MB/s
<BUGabundo> and susteined of 25MB/s
<mzz> Amaranth: I should've mentioned: jaunty was sucessfully resuming from swap on lvm, which afaik implies uswsusp is used
<Amaranth> mzz: ah, right
<mzz> (and karmic's grub 2 is successfully booting a kernel from lvm, weeee)
<BUGabundo> weeeee
<BUGabundo> and isos
 * mzz still thinks that's a pretty neat trick
<mzz> next step: some kind of campaign to get lvm supported on the regular install cd
<BUGabundo> but I wish hibernate was faster
<BUGabundo> mine takes 90sec or more
<dtchen> just get a new intel ssd
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> true
<BUGabundo> but I already have 200GiBs of my 320GBs disk full
<BUGabundo> SSDs are expenive for that much
<BUGabundo> plus laptop doesn't handle two disk
<BUGabundo> or I could go with SSD + HD
<mzz> Amaranth: I think I'll just turn off encrypted swap, since I only encrypted my ~ because it was trivial and it's nice in case some regular thief steals my laptop. If someone really wants my data they have better ways to get it than fishing the key from swap, like hitting me over the head while I'm using the system, so I can't lock it
<dtchen> JanC: if you installed those packages, you can just sudo alsa force-unload && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intelif i could afford it, i'd go new intel ssd for /lib, /etc, /usr and crappy rotary for everything else
<dtchen> err, wtf
<JanC> dtchen: should a reboot after installing alsa-base from the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA fix this *pop* issue completely?  (it didn't...)
<mzz> (although I wouldn't mind a "null out unused swap while the system is used" button)
<dtchen> JanC: sometimes it does require a complete powercycle
<dtchen> JanC: different HDA codecs require different degrees of pounding
<JanC> there seems to be less *pop*, but still *pop*
<JanC> if that makes sense  :P
<mzz> hmm, track what parts of swap are freed but not zeroed out yet, and zero them when the drive is idle? That sounds doable, but I doubt anyone cared enough to implement it)
<mzz> it's not like I use a lot of swap, so it'd be pretty cheap
<dtchen> mzz: that's pretty expensive, and i'd argue that you may just want to disable vm overcommit and swap completely in the time being
<mzz> dtchen: it's free while you're not using swap, and it's still effectively free if you manage to be lazy enough about it (only doing it while the drive is idle)
<mzz> and yes, I rarely use any swap at all
<BUGabundo> mzz: doesn't some old part of the kernel require you to have a swap?
<BUGabundo> even if it is a 4MBs one?
<mzz> BUGabundo: I do have swap. In fact my desktop has vm overcommit disabled, which means I need a bunch of swap that's never used to back allocated but unused memory.
<boondoklife> Anyone else have a black line in the notification area when empathy is active?
<mzz> boondoklife: I saw a black line, but I haven't figured out under what circumstances it showed up yet.
<dtchen> BUGabundo:  you don't need disk-backed swap at all
<mzz> boondoklife: (it appeared and disappeared without me doing anything obvious, so I was suspecting update-notifier)
<BUGabundo> dtchen: that I know
<BUGabundo> but I remember reading even recently
<BUGabundo> that some code of the kernel expects a swap
<mzz> if there was some trick to encrypt the hibernate image with the login password of the user doing the hibernate I'd take that
<boondoklife> Hmm mine seems to be there when I use empathy and get a notification of a message
<BUGabundo> sure it can be a tempfs, ramdrive, swapfile, or disk based
<mzz> boondoklife: I'm not currently using empathy
<dtchen> mzz: we discussed it at the last UDS
<luca> hi everyone again
<boondoklife> Im gonna try and quit empathy and see if it does go away then re open it and see if it comes back. brb
<dtchen> mzz: i presume dustin will resurface it again
<luca> well this is sort of embarassing .. I need my fstab re-generated
<mzz> dtchen: ah, neat. Always glad to hear I'm not crazy to think of things like that, or at least not the only crazy person :)
<luca> does anyone know how to do that?
<dtchen> mzz: well, it has been discussed at three prior UDSes
<mzz> luca: I don't think there's a tool other than the installer that normally generates that file
<JanC> dtchen: okay, I'll try a power cycle...
<dtchen> JanC: make sure you leave it powered off for 2+ minutes, please
<mzz> luca: so you just have to know your own partition layout and use either a text editor or some gui editor to recreate it
<JanC> heh WTF?  :P
<dtchen> sometimes i hate capacitors
<mzz> luca: if the system is still running /etc/mtab will help figure out what's mounted where
<luca> mzz: :-/ not an ideal case
<JanC> they use capacitors to store configuration data? :P
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<BUGabundo> crazy idea
<BUGabundo> lol
<JanC> sounds like the 1940s to me
<dtchen> JanC: codec data is cached, yes
<luca> mzz: I am on a live pen right now, I guess I will have to chroot
<dtchen> data are cached, rather
<mzz> luca: no real need, as long as you know your layout.
<luca> mzz: forget it, i said something foolish
<luca> mzz: yeah sorry a bit late over here :)
<mzz> luca: I'd pastebin you my fstab as a starting point, but I'm using lvm so it's a bit nonstandard.
<luca> mzz: thanks anyway
<NoelJB> mzz, someone needs an fstab?  criteria for it?
<boondoklife> heh yup that is what does it for me, if i get a notification that black line pops up. time to file a report i guess =)
<mzz> NoelJB: luca apparently needs one
<NoelJB> mzz, I've got a few, including one from a clean install in a VM.  Anything specificc luca needs?
<luca> NoelJB, mzz: yeah that's me. However, I was looking a bit at pysdm right now
<NoelJB> luca, ok.  well, let us know if you need something.
<Strogg_> anyone using beagle ?, i see sometimes the applet, but don't know how to get it all time
<luca> NoelJB, mzz: in any case, standard fare here - one ext4 partition, one ntfs, swap to be created (long story)
<luca> NoelJB: actually a fresh fstab suddenly looks like a good option, if you have a pastebin handy :)
<quidnunc> When trying to run sudo do-release-upgrade -d I get "Building old list of packages... errors present. Is apt/dpkg running?" Anyone know what the problem is?
<quidnunc> Or, how can I run do-release-upgrade with debug logging on?
<mzz> has anyone noticed keyboard focus not being anywhere useful in gdm?
<NoelJB> mzz, describe.
<pilif12p> mzz: same one from moznet?
<mzz> I boot, I see my name and an "other" entry on the screen, and I have to click one, instead of being able to just hit enter to pick me or start typing to pick someone else
<mzz> pilif12p: yes
<pilif12p> mzz: we meet again
<NoelJB> mzz, ah, never tried.  I'll look next time I reboot.
 * pilif12p hopes mzz remembers me
<mzz> NoelJB: both worked yesterday or so, lemme check if there were any gdm upgrades recently
<NoelJB> mzz, there were, as I recall.
<JanC> dtchen: still the same as after the previous reboot
<mzz> I don't recall changing anything relevant configuration-wise.
<NoelJB> mzz, no, nothing since the 7th.
<mzz> pilif12p: sumo, right? :)
<pilif12p> mzz: yep.
<pilif12p> nice to talk again
<jaynty> Hello i'm trying to setup static ip in Karmic Koala Beta but it seems to be impossible
<jaynty> always when i enter ip gateway etc and click on apply it goes back to automatic DHCP
<mzz> huh, I'm pretty sure I actually had this work with 2.28.0-0ubuntu14
<NoelJB> jaynty, it is possible, but there have been issues with earlier versions of network manager.  what problem are you having?
<pilif12p> AaronMT too!?
<pilif12p> Wow
<JanC> dtchen: what's the disadvantage of disabling power-saving on a desktop anyway?
<pilif12p> anyone else here from moznet :P
<JanC> powr saving for intel-hda I mean
<jaynty> NoelJB: I just want to setup my computer to an ip let's say 192.168.1.2
<NoelJB> JanC, power consumption?
<thiebaude> pilif12p, what is moznet?
<pilif12p> thiebaude: mozilla irc network
<thiebaude> pilif12p, cool
<NoelJB> jaynty, yes, I understand.  what version of network manager and network-manager-applet do you have?
<thiebaude> i'll have to check it out
<jaynty> NoelJB: hmm howdo I check that? I have ubuntu karmic koala with all the latest updates
<jaynty> NoelJB: this worked in jaunty
<NoelJB> jaynty, OK, so that puts you around Oct 5 or so.
<jaynty> NoelJB: yes i quess so
<NoelJB> jaynty, if you are having problems with network management, you can add the network manager trunk ppa, see if you can reproduce the problem, and file a bug report if you can.
<NoelJB> oh bother ... :-\  that d@mned invalid environment grub2 crap just hit my builder VM.
 * mzz considers creating a bunch of silly patches to make the text color of stuff on the panel customizable
<outbri> Thanks to whoever recommended me update to get multiple word tab complete working the other day .... finally got everything updated and it's happily working :)
 * NoelJB is less and less pleased with grub2 ... NOT ready for prime time is putting it mildly!
<mzz> NoelJB: I get that feeling (the "not ready for prime time" more from the support scripts than from the actual boot loader, but yes
<thiebaude>  a couple of days ago i tried to install grub2 and it borked my system
<mzz> NoelJB: it detecting my jaunty install but ignoring the fact it has a separate /boot partition was somewhat annoying, for example. And the way timeouts and the like are customized through /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober (huh?) is kinda weird
<mzz> and for some reason I was expecting the install cd to set up a chainload to grub 1, which didn't happen
<mzz> I'm not that annoyed though, since it's at least booting karmic off lvm just fine
<NoelJB> mzz, you happen to know the work around for this idiocy (referring to the invalid environment block, not any human being)?
<mzz> NoelJB: I haven't seen that one yet. What's the message, and what's the grub-pc version?
<NoelJB> mzz, karmic works great, but my main system(s) use grub1.  I only have problems with grub2, which is how a clean install goes, hence in a VM.
<NoelJB> mzz, ah ... hold one ...
<mzz> NoelJB: I saw a comment in the changelog recently about it ignoring empty env blocks now, so make sure you're current.
<NoelJB> mzz, bug 439784
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439784 in grub2 "invalid: environment block" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439784
<NoelJB> still present.
 * mzz is waiting for bugs.launchpad.net
<NoelJB> mzz, well, first I have to get the VM booted.  And it was clean before.
<NoelJB> and grub2 doesn't show me a menu in the VM, so I can't do the edit.
<jaynty> NoelJB: ok well this is really weird that they would let this happen in the beta version
<NoelJB> jaynty, karmic is the guinea pig for lucid.
<jaynty> NoelJB: in english? :D
<mzz> yep!
<NoelJB> they want grub2 and upstart for lucid.
 * mzz doesn't mind being used as a guinea pig that much, but hopes lucid will be solid, since he'll be upgrading family members to it
<NoelJB> karmic is solid for me.  much MUCH better than jaunty.
<mzz> NoelJB: fresh install, right? I haven't actually read the entire bug, but iiuc you can hit this using the grub-pc from the install cd
<thiebaude> NoelJB, you think when lucid comes comes out synaptic will be no more?
<NoelJB> thiebaude, ENCLUE
<NoelJB> ENOCLUE
<mzz> and sure, karmic's mostly ok so for, a few ui nits that bug me, more nits in the grub to grub2 upgrade
<thiebaude> i sure love the software center
<mzz> heh, I keep forgetting that's a big deal, since I'm mostly a commandline kind of guy
<NoelJB> mzz, is there a key to force the menu to appear?
<mzz> NoelJB: holding shift might help, but I don't remember what kind of grub.cfg you have fresh out of the installer
<mzz> NoelJB: I'd consider booting off the installcd or the like and manually fixing up grub.cfg, just so you can boot into karmic, make sure you have the latest grub-pc and grub-common, and fix things properly if still necessary
<NoelJB> nope.  neither shift key  :-\
<NoelJB> I can mount the virtual disk and fix it manually.
<mzz> or that
<Chriz> do u guys think i will run into any issues running x64?
<mzz> Chriz: are you currently running an older x86_64 ubuntu?
<NoelJB> mzz, putting together an alternative installer for grub1 is looking a better and better idea.
<Chriz> mzz, no
<Chriz> mzz, i am running x86 but i am going to redo my entire system
<mzz> Chriz: I'm not on x86_64 myself (my hardware's that ancient) but haven't heard of any new issues, which means just the continuing problem of many blobs lacking 64 bit support
<Chriz> is there any issues with flash still (if i recall there was a flash issue...)
<hunger__> hi everyone
<mzz> Chriz: adobe has at least a 64 bit beta out now, but I haven't checked if it's kept current. I'd expect open source flash to work as well or as poorly as it does in 32 bit.
<sabat> so, I attempted the ubuntu 9.10 upgrade [slap me freely if you feel like it] and it crashed... when it boots up now I get no video, not even console... any ideas?
<kruykaze> my remote desktop viewer is not working
<mzz> Chriz: oh, and while firefox runs you won't be getting tracemonkey (the fast js interpreter) just yet (it'll be in 3.6)
<NoelJB> mzz, OK, I am looking at the bug report.  I should already have that version, and it is still broken.
<hunger__> so far I've found the adobe 64 alpha for flash to be just as stable, if not more stable
<NoelJB> mzz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/439784/comments/15
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439784 in grub2 "invalid: environment block" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hunger__> I'm unaware of a beta though
<NoelJB> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root       0 2009-10-08 00:56 grubenv
<mzz> NoelJB: I wonder if just removing that env file (or replacing it with an empty file) would be considered acceptable by grub
<hunger__> has anyone been able to get audio over HDMI working?  I can't find the configuration for it to even test.  The most I've found via google are a few bug reports that's it
<mzz> NoelJB: just checking: your message is at boot time, from grub itself?
<Polterge|st> hello all what is the current status of ubuntu
<Polterge|st> is pulseaudio and that annoying gnome workspace switcher bug fixed yet ?
<mzz> NoelJB: http://129.125.102.164/m/grubenv is my grubenv (as you can see it's a plain text file with nothing interesting in it, so perhaps just drop that one in and see what happens?)
<mzz> Polterge|st: I am currently listening to music and can switch workspaces, fwiw
<mzz> Polterge|st: (referring to "that one bug" rarely works)
<Polterge|st> mzz: well I remember at alpha 5 stage pulseaudio was working for me when I last tried
<Polterge|st> I was still having problems with totem
<Polterge|st> and then the workspace switching in gnome had the columns and rows stuck at 0
<hunger__> so far everything is working for me
<dai1313> mmkay, i need help... i recently upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and i lost my virtual terminals(the control alt f1 thing)
<hunger__> i'm not using gnome though, i'm in xfce
<mzz> dai1313: is X also using 100% cpu? If it is: log out, log back in, try again.
<NoelJB> mzz, it IS empty.  that's the bug.  I deleted it, and will try to boot now.
<NoelJB> mzz, nope, that's not good enough.
<Polterge|st> I have alpha 5 on my other system but I need to reconfigure all of my packages and update my other system when Karmic becomes final
<Polterge|st> I'm eagerly awaiting Lucid Lynx
<dai1313> mzz: not the case
<mzz> drat
<mzz> dai1313: I just tried switching virtual terminals and apparently stuff locked up
<mzz> dai1313: I take that back. I get a very colorful but useless screen, and it fixes itself if I alt+f7 back to X. Curiously my music stops playing until I switch back.
<jaynty> LOL.. the static ip was really a bug in karmic koala
<jaynty> they really need to fix this in the final release
<dai1313> mzz: when i switch to them the screen goes all awkwardly colorful like when i overclock while stepping to high... and when i type stuff on blindly the commands exicute
<dai1313> mzz:just like u
<mzz> dai1313: this is using the openchrome X driver
<dai1313> mzz: explain...
<hunger__> switching terminals works here
<mzz> dai1313: grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log, which one are you using?
<mzz> (should see only one being loaded that isn't also unloaded)
<mzz> it's openchrome here, and it seems likely this is a bug in that driver
<dai1313> mzz: 1 sce
<dai1313> *sec
<dai1313> (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
<dai1313> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
<NoelJB> mzz, got it fixed.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/439784/comments/18
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439784 in grub2 "invalid: environment block" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<NoelJB> can't believe that's undecided priority.  if karmic goes out with this problem, the grub is going to hit the fan.
<mzz> NoelJB: it does seem dumb to not just ignore the file if it's invalid (is there anything critical saved in it?)
<NoelJB> mzz, seems this is colin's, and upstream's, problem to solve.
<NoelJB> but the bootloader had better be rock stable solid or we have serious problems.
<mzz> NoelJB: I care less about how the file ended up invalid than about the boot process being this fragile
<NoelJB> mzz, I concur.
<mzz> grub2's pretty flexible, it'd be useful if it dropped you to half a screen of instructions and a prompt on failure instead of dying, and it could try one or more fallback boot attempts before it does that
<mzz> hunger__: what driver?
<hunger__> mzz, sorry, Nvidia *.190.32
<hunger__> yeah its beta :D, the older 18x's didn't have it either
<dai1313> mzz: is there a way i can install an alternate driver on my computer?
<mzz> dai1313: I'm not familiar with the current nvidia driver situation
<dai1313> mmmkay thanks for the help
<mzz> (and I could be wrong about it being its fault, although it seems likely)
<dai1313> yea... oh one more thing... if i boot single user it still works
<hunger__> dai1313, which nvidia driver you using? i'm using the *.190.32 (beta) and have used all the others, i can switch terms just fine
<dai1313> how do i tell?
<hunger__> nvidia-settings
<hunger__> on the first screen it'll say driver version, are you using the drivers from nvidia or the ones from repos?
<dai1313> hunger_: 96.43.13 is the version it seems
<donaldo> hello
<hunger__> dai, hrmmm i think those are the ones from repo's i quit using the restricted drivers a long time ago for nvidia at least, i've only used the proprietary ones from nvidia now
<dai1313> hunger_: ill swich and see what happens thanks bunches
<mzz> hey, an xserver upgrade
<NoelJB> mzz, yes.  although when I first saw your command, I thought "uh, this isn't an Apple support channel"  :-)
<NoelJB> s/command/comment/
 * mzz doesn't have any apple
<dotblank> wow 680 updates..
<NoelJB> dotblank, been a while?
<dotblank> 1 gig of updates
<dotblank> This is what happens when you get a girlfriend
<dotblank> yea its been a while
<dotblank> I serously wonder if my computer will even work after these updates
 * mzz isn't sure how well tracking ubuntu+1 and updating infrequently works
<dotblank> so is blueman going to be in karmic?
<NoelJB> only if their manager lets them perform.
<mzz> shrug, it's in universe but not installed here
<Guest15917> I got a Question about the new Indicator Applet, And Evolution E-Mail Client... "How do I minimize Evolution to the Indicator Applet and Not the Task Bar, so i can have it still running and updating my E-Mail list, also how do i have it send me a notification that i received a new E-Mail, in a Notification Block, like Empathy does when i get a incoming message or like when i turn my Volume up and down...
<mzz> (why are you asking? Did you know you can ask packages.ubuntu.com?)
<dotblank> im running it atm on 9.04 it is a huge improvement
<mzz> Guest15917: I was wondering the same thing
<Guest15917> mzz: you too huh ? lol
<mzz> Guest15917: I haven't found an answer yet, other than just leaving it around on a different workspace
 * mzz isn't sure yet what to think of this indicator stuff. The architecture seems a bit odd, but he may be missing a point
<Guest15917> mzz: i guess that is a work around, but a pain-in-the-ass work around and not much of a solution...
<mzz> for those who disagree about the architecture being odd: bzr get lp:indicator-applet && diff -u indicator-applet/src*/applet-main.c
<mzz> (especially the last hunk of that)
<Guest15917> the Indicator Applet is a AWESOME and POWERFUL new feature, BUT it could use a bit more work and have options added to it...  I.E.  Minimize Evolution E-Mail Client to it... Notification's like the Volume and Empathy Notifications, and the option to ADD other programs to it, like say you dont like Evolution and want to use Thunderbird, ect... you want to use Kopete, or Pidgin, instead of Empathy...
<mzz> Guest15917: hooking up other clients to the applet is planned, according to a blueprint I saw for it.
<mzz> Guest15917: I don't know how minimizing apps to it is supposed to work
<mzz> Guest15917: imho ideally you wouldn't actually have evo *running*, you'd just have a new mail check running with message counts appearing in the applet, and a way to launch the full client from there
<Guest15917> mzz: thats cool but what about minimizing to it ? and having it notify you of changes ect..
<Chriz> Guest15917, please do not send big blobs of text @ my screen you don't need to use so many words to say awesome app, would be nice to have a notification on new emails any ideas on  how to do this...
<mzz> I just don't know what the plan is in that area.
<mzz> Chriz: just be glad he's not using enter-as-punctuation!
<Guest15917> mzz: thats what im talking about it wont be running, saving processor speed, just have a new mail check running updating and sending you a notification
<Guest15917> Chriz: you explain things your way i will explain things my way. deal with it.
<Chriz> mzz, giving him ideas is not a good idea...
<Guest15917> i kind of like the new set up tho in 9.10... i actually hated 9.04 compared to 8.10... this one is a great improvement
<Chriz> do u guys think 40gb would be big enough for windows and the rest linux?
<Guest15917> okay, well i guess you answered my question @ mzz thanks...
<Chriz> i need windows for office and visual studio
<Guest15917> whoaaa.... Chriz...
<NoelJB> mzz, what is interesting is that I've had this happen several times with my Ubuntu VM, but never with my Kubuntu VM.  I wonder if they do anything differently.   I know that there are some package management differences, e.g., kubuntu cleans up old kernels, ubuntu does onot.
<Chriz> Guest15917, whoaa?, its only a 500gb hd...
<mzz> NoelJB: the "cleans up old kernels" (lack of it) bugs me in ubuntu
<Chriz> lol, i have like 20 kernels on my system
<mzz> Chriz: I have windows xp, jaunty and karmic installed on a 40gb hd (it's getting upgraded soon)
<NoelJB> Chriz, yes, but you also like windows :-p
<mzz> Chriz: so yes, 40gb is enough :)
<Chriz> ive used the same ubuntu install since 6.10
<Guest15917> is it vista or XP ? Chriz, because i got Vista dual booted and after the updates ect... i had it on a 60gb partition and had maybe 15gb left, not much room for iTunes, the only application i use Vista for... (damn iPhones....)
<Chriz> Guest15917, 7
<Chriz> XD
<Guest15917> is windows 7 Bloated like Vista ?
<Chriz> i like it better
<wastrel> windows is bad
<Chriz> i won't install vista...
<Chriz> yes windows is bad but 7 is not as bad :P
<Guest15917> I wish i didnt install Vista... lol
<Chriz> i have msdnaa so i get xp-7 free :D
<NoelJB> guys, much as I enjoy Vista bashing, its OT.
<Guest15917> So windows 7 is not as bloated as Vista... thants good...
<ghendar> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Chriz> NoelJB, true bashing other os's is not on topic
<NoelJB> LOL but it is fun.  yes, I know.
<Chriz> XD
<Guest15917> lol wow Chriz... you just whisper the word windows around here and the Ubuntu'ers start getting fragile and threatened...
 * mzz groans
<mzz> what part of "offtopic" is not clear
<cabrey> anybody else having issues with the nvidia proprietary drivers and the new xserver in karmic?
<Guest15917> if someone says the word windows, thier is no need to say "windows sucks" or just start MS Bashing... we are here because we use linux... and probably dont care for windows in the first place...
<Guest15917> ohh yeah off topic ...
<Guest15917> :P
<NoelJB> cabrey, no.  I have 185.36 and today's x-server updates.
<cabrey> compiz is *reaaaaaaaaly* slow
<Guest15917> compiz has always been reeeeaaaallllyyy slow...
<cabrey> I tried all three versions offered by jockey
<cabrey> Guest15917, no it hasn't... it's hardware accelerated that's the point
<NoelJB> cabrey, hmm ... I just ran a few tests, and I think you're right.  rotating the desktop cube just got REALLY slow.  not that I really think it needs to blaze, but it usually does.
<Guest15917> cabrey: its always lagged on my box, ever sence 8.09 its lagged.
<NoelJB> cabrey, but I'm not seeing anything I use commonly slow down.  what do you see slower?
<cabrey> NoelJB, well I mean I can't even use the computer and had to revert to 9.04
<Chriz> anyway to speed up a 200gb file transfer over usb?
<ransom> hey guys, i having trouble loading the karmic beta on my eee pc 701.  It will load all the way until GDM should pop up, and all i get is a mouse cursor and nothing else.
<NoelJB> cabrey, oh, not, not that bad at all.
<cabrey> btw lspci is reporting that I have a "Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300"
<cabrey> if that helps at all...
<NoelJB> Chriz, yes, use eSATA.  :-p  USB will only go so fast.
<NoelJB> which is why I always buy dual interface housings.  USB for compatiblity, eSATA for performance (and S.M.A.R.T. support)
<Chriz> i am only getting 20mb/s :(
<cabrey> that's a pretty good speed tbh
<NoelJB> Chriz, your point?  I'd not expect to see anything faster than 24MB *max*
<Chriz> NoelJB, i kinda would like 50 :D
<NoelJB> Chriz, and I'd like a pony.
<Guest15917> Karmic 9.10 has anyone ran into this Issue yet ? when i plug in my External HDD (1TB Seagate) it takes a LONG LONG LONG time in order to access it. Compared to 9.04 it recognized it almost instantly and i could access it...
<Chriz> NoelJB, if u get a pony i get a liger :D
<Leftmost> Karmic is in beta and has been using firefox-3.5 for some time now. Is there a reason it still doesn't have translations in the langpacks?
<NoelJB> eSATA.  And (to make this somewhat on-topic), Karmic supports eSATA nicely.  By the way, karmic transfers about 75% faster than jaunty for me, disk to disk.
<mzz> NoelJB: huh, where's that speedup coming from?
<legend2440> todays update of usplash from 5.4.0 to 5.4.1 caused my ctrl+alt +F1-F6 tty's to stop working. No login prompt. i think this has something to do with nvidia card somehow. any one else seen this?
<NoelJB> mzz, heck if I know, but I can reproduce it at will.  I do backups with rsync (disk to disk) and both rsync and dstat agree on the speedup.
<mzz> legend2440: we had someone else report fancy broken colors on ctrl+alt+fx-ing
<mzz> unfortunately he left this channel (it was dai1313)
<mzz> not everyone with nvidia hardware is seeing this
<NoelJB> mzz, disk to disk, I see ~30MB/s on jaunty, and 50MB/s on karmic.  consistently.
<mzz> NoelJB: weird, but yay
<legend2440> mzz: ok thanks
<ransom> has anyone else had problems loading karmic from a usb thumb drive?
<hunger__> anyone been able to get audio over HDMI to work? (nvidia)
<Guest15917> Anyone else notice a HUGE slow down in 9.10 when connecting a USB External HDD compared to 9.04 ?
<mzz> Guest15917: looked at dmesg to see if there's anything interesting in its timestamps?
<Chriz> was the unmount issue fixed on external hd's?
<NoelJB> Chriz, which unmount issue?
<Chriz> NoelJB, i remember when i was using 8.10 (the drive died before 9.04 came out..) it would never unmount external drives someone hacked a nautlis right click script for it
<NoelJB> Chriz, I've never had that problem, but I spend half my time in xterms, and tend to use them for such tasks.
<MTecknology> NoelJB: ever tried terminator?
<webbb82> hey im running karmic with kde and well two things i dont have my wifi working but also in the menu under computer i dont have a settings folder i have no system settings
<NoelJB> MTecknology, no
<chu_> Afternoon all
<NoelJB> webbb82, there are some known problems with kubuntu karmic's wifi.  seems that the applet isn't behaving quite right.  bug 444262 and similar
<MTecknology> NoelJB: try it - if you spend 1/2 your life in terminals, this is the perfect tool
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444262 in network-manager "knetworkmanager won't connect to hidden WiFi AP using WEP" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444262
<mzz> MTecknology: or use a fullblown tiling wm
<MTecknology> mzz: icky..
<Zhane> guys... how do i solve the problem of having "No Wubildr" when i use wubi to install karmic?
<webbb82> but why dont i have a settings menu
<NoelJB> MTecknology, this?  http://software.jessies.org/terminator/  the only thing appealing is that I could hack on it in java.
<mzz> NoelJB: I think he meant the "apt-cache show terminator|grep Homepage" one :)
<Dr_Willis> Theres 2 programs called 'terminator'
<NoelJB> LOL
<Dr_Willis> one is an old os-x i think.. Java ssh type client
<mzz> well, I assumed he meant that one
<Dr_Willis> other is what i use now.. Its a gnome-termional+python script that puts terminals embeded into a single window
<MTecknology> NoelJB: https://launchpad.net/terminator
<Dr_Willis> !info terminator
<NoelJB> that one's even less appealing than the java one.
<Spirit-Sight> I don't have icon in my tray for empathy, anyone having this issue?
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13+ds1-2 (karmic), package size 138 kB, installed size 1188 kB
<Dr_Willis> I use it all the time NoelJB . i find it very handy
<Zhane> :S
<Zhane> anyone can help me with Wubi installation? i kept on getting "No Wubildr"
<Dr_Willis> I think the best adice for wubi is to avoide it. :()
<Zhane> sheesh
<Zhane> i dont wan do dual boot
<Zhane> :S
<Zhane> the normal type that is
<oldude67> zhane then virtual boot
<Zhane> can..
<Zhane> but doesnt serve any pt
<Zhane> lol
<Zhane> i'm trying to use it as a more 'secure' way
<Zhane> of doing banking
<MTecknology> !enter | Zhane
<ubottu> Zhane: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oldude67> encryption is good.
<Dr_Willis> Virtualbox is much safer/easier i find then fighting with Wubi
<Dr_Willis> You basically DO 'dual' boot with wubi also..
<MTecknology> virtualbox is awesome
<oldude67> Dr_Willis, me too.
<Zhane> Dr_Willlis: ya.. but wubi's is more removable
<MTecknology> wubi will make ubuntu suffer when windows fragments
<Dr_Willis> I find wubi LESS removeable...
<mzz> I don't really see much point in wubi since the partitioner can usually shrink your windows partition just fine
<Zhane> hmm if im to install a normal dual boot
<mzz> (I don't know what wubi's bootloader setup is like though, and if it offers any advantages over grub there)
<MTecknology> mzz: when people aren't sure if they want to commit - it can be nice
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen many a people fighting getting the windows/wubi stuff booting properly..
<Zhane> how easy will it be to remove it?
<MTecknology> mzz: wubi doesn't have a bootloader - it adds an entry for the windows loader
<Dr_Willis> delete/remake/reformat parittions.. boot windows cd - restore windows boot loader.
<mzz> MTecknology: that's still a bootloader :)
<Dr_Willis> wubi = has an 'add/remove' entry in the programs stuff..
<Amaranth> Zhane: as simple as booting the installer again, deleting the ubuntu partitions, resizing the windows one to make it full size again, then rebooting
<MTecknology> mzz: but it's not "wubi's bootloader"
<Amaranth> Zhane: oh, and booting the windows install disc to reinstall the windows bootloader, right
<Zhane> Amaranth: u are talking about wubi?
<Amaranth> Zhane: no, regular dual boot
<mzz> MTecknology: perhaps I worded that poorly. I meant a bootloader is necessary involved, and didn't know how wubi set up that bootloader (being one it installed or one it reconfigured)
 * ghendar <3 git ;)
<Amaranth> with wubi you just go to programs and features control panel and uninstall it
<mzz> ok, I have to admit that's easier, assuming it works reliably
<Zhane> hmm.. normal dual boot.. i just put in my windows disc to reinstall?
<MTecknology> ghendar: I need to learn git someday - when time presents itself
<Amaranth> mzz: grub4dos chainloaded from the windows bootloader
<ghendar> MTecknology, massively awesome for everything
<mzz> I guess that's actually an advantage then, since it seems unlikely that breaks your windows boot
<Zhane> yea
<mzz> unfortunately as far as I can tell from irc (#ubuntu when I was still there) it relatively frequently breaks wubi's boot
<Zhane> I dont really have my Windows Disc.. so its e safest for me
<MTecknology> ghendar: I like bzr for simplicity; but I know git is nice and fast - I think cvs sucks for everything
<Dr_Willis> Not like its hard to find a windows disk...
<mzz> I just use a combo of windows chainloaded from grub and a separate windows install in virtualbox myself
<Dr_Willis> or some other tool to repair the mbrs
<Zhane> Dr_willis.. im running from laptop :S
<mzz> yeah, don't learn cvs unless you absolutely have to, to deal with an existing project that won't upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Zhane:  so?
<ghendar> Zhane, are you worried about getting your MBR back?
<mzz> svn, bzr, hg and git are all better
<Zhane> if I'm to do a proper dual boot... does my 2nd partition need to be blank?
<mzz> Zhane: I don't follow
<Zhane> i'm worried about losing my data
<mzz> Zhane: the installer won't wipe partitions without warning you first
<Dr_Willis> If you are worried about data loss.. BACK IT UP.
<Zhane> I have C: which is having Windows, D: which stores some files
<Dr_Willis> Your hard drive could die at any time..
<Dr_Willis> You will want to resize your drives to have a section 'unallocated' is the easy way.
<Zhane> hmm that's probably the safest way
<Dr_Willis> You could move everything from D: to c: then delete D:
<mzz> Zhane: a regular ubuntu install wants at least one partition for itself. You can use the installer to create a new partition (making room by shrinking an existing one) or format an existing one
<Zhane> icic
<Zhane> minimum is 5gb?
<mzz> Zhane: moving everything from d: to c: seems easiest, but I agree with Dr_Willis that if you aren't confident you should back up everything important
<Dr_Willis> Or just play with Ubuntu in Virutalbox - No damage to the system at all.. no messing with the bootloader.
<mzz> Zhane: I'd prefer having a bit more space (currently running it in 8G, which I'm filling up with my own stuff)
<ghendar> MTecknology, I have several servers with their /etc under git and can update them all with a single command  ;)
<Zhane> @Dr_Willis... i've been playing it for a while already... since ubuntu 8.04
<MTecknology> ghendar: not sure why that makes sense - but ok
<oldude67> mzz, i have 40 gig just for home on mine, and sometimes i wonder if thats enough.
<mzz> oldude67: my desktop's /home is several GB, and my media collection is much more than that. Ubuntu's currently just on a laptop, with less crap in /home
<mzz> (still enough that I'll be upgrading that drive soon)
<Dr_Willis> I got 8gb in just wallpapers ive commected...
<Dr_Willis> collected
<ghendar> MTecknology, most importantly it's for a record of changes, but it helps that I can make one change locally and then push it out to all of them at the same time
<Zhane> gtg... thanks guys
<mzz> ghendar: I don't version an entire /etc, but I have a bunch of my homedir's dotfiles versioned, using symlinks into a checkout
<oldude67> i put all of my pictures and movies of the kids when they was younger on an old 20 gig hard drive and that is where they stay. but i have them on disk as well.
<mzz> it's convenient, and allows me to maintain local tweaks and merge them with updates to the main version
<mzz> oldude67: I don't trust hds for backups
<MTecknology> ghendar: they pull every night or something?
<mzz> oldude67: at least not if that's your only backup, and you don't use the drive every now and then
<ghendar> mzz, I have that as well. My bash is uber customized
<oldude67> mzz, me either thats why i have them on disk as well.
<MTecknology> ghendar: mostly backup, but then lets you change local and not need to go into the system and do it?
<mzz> yeah, that makes more sense
<mzz> oldude67: just make sure you check (doesn't have to be often, but still) that both backups are still readable
<ghendar> MTecknology, I'm in sync with them locally at all times, so yes it works asa  backup too
<oldude67> mzz, oh i do, i would die if i lost all of them, stopped using film when digital cameras first came out and all of my pictures are on disks.
<MTecknology> ghendar: that makes it make more sense - you made it sounds like you have every /etc/ the same
<mzz> oldude67: yeah, similar here
<oldude67> mzz, even went to as far as putting them in a fireproof box as well.
<mzz> oldude67: hd-sized fireproof boxes are hard to find :(
<oldude67> my dad an old dos hacker, always told me if you have any doubt, back it up.
<Dr_Willis> then you end up with stacks of floppy/cd/dvd/external hard drives.... that youii forget whats on...
<mzz> yep, version control rules
<Dr_Willis> then years later you plug them in to see what you though twas impoirnatnat 10 yrs ago.
<mzz> I cleaned out my main homedir's ~/src recently, it was amusing like that
<mzz> "did *I* write that? what was I *thinking*?"
<oldude67> Dr_Willis, thats what perminant marker is for..lol
<ghendar> MTecknology, no, there are differences, but I have it scripted so I can update certain parts all at once
<Dr_Willis> oldude67:  then theres label/line drawh through it.. another label below it.. then a few at an angle...
<oldude67> yup
<oldude67> lmao
<ghendar> mzz, view the log... it should tell you what you were thinking ;)
<Dr_Willis> I got one of those little Label Printer gizmos now. :)
<DanaG> Might be good to have off-site backups of the really important stuff.
<mzz> ghendar: this was from before I found out about version control (that's why it was all in my ~/src to begin with)
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, I just rebooted after installing updates on Karmic, and now my machine is unbootable. I don't think anything awful has happened because in the console it gives me a bootchart post-boot error, then it says "cannot mount filesystem"
<mzz> ghendar: it was from after I found out about comments though
<KnifeySpooney> How can I uninstall bootchart from my harddisk through an Ubuntu livecd?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. It really Bites how Flash videos you full screen MUST keep the focus.. on this dual monitor layout.. i click to type here.. flash vid goes unfullscreened...
<DanaG> Heck, if I even try to use my volume control keys... Flash quits fullscreen.
<DanaG> And half the time, Flash then freezes.  And takes firefox with it, thanks to no longer using nspluginwrapper.
<jbuncher> anyone know if there's a way to keep the osd notification from the BIOS from popping up when the screen brightness is altered in karmic?
<DanaG> hmm, the only laptops I've seen with a BIOS-based OSD, are Gateway.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.  cant recall ive seen a bios based OSD.
<jbuncher> DanaG, yup, this is a Gateway
<ghendar> jbuncher, ewww... gateway.. get an 8 foot ladder... climb to the top with it and let it go (the laptop that is, no the ladder)
<DanaG> I had a 17" one... lid cracked right down the middle.  And then the screen failed.
<DanaG> And that cracked just from putting it in my bag / backpack.
<ghendar> quality
<jbuncher> ghendar, this one has been perfect, so if you'll stop suggesting that I throw my purchases off a roof, I'll not tell you what to do with your suggestions.
<DanaG> It turns out, the lid is a thin, flimsy, sheet of plastic -- doesn't even have ridges for reinforcement, or anything.
<DanaG> Anyway, I don't think there's anything you can do about that OSD.
<jbuncher> DanaG, ok, bummer.
<DanaG> Or wait, I think you can hack at the DSDT a bit to disable it.
<DanaG> But that's a bit tricky to do.
<jbuncher> DanaG, DSDT?
<DanaG> ACPI controller code, essentially.
<ghendar> jbuncher, I didn't suggest you throw it of a roof... I said drop it from a ladder ;P~
<jbuncher> DanaG, well, I don't think I'll be doing that.  Thanks for the info though.
<jbuncher> ghendar, not cute.
<ghendar> jbuncher, no sense of humor
<DanaG> It's not too hard to do... it's hard to know HOW to do.  =þ
<chu_> Hey guys, I updated to 9.10 beta on Wednesday, but I have done no updates since, it is OK to go with all updates before a partial update?
<ghendar> chu_, huh? could you run that by us again?
<oldude67> i dont know about anyone else but i avoid partial updates.
<ghendar> if you do all updates, doesn't that preclude there being anything left to partially update?
<chu_> Yeah, basically is it ok to update as long as I avoid partial updates for now?
<oldude67> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<evilaim_> Anyone get any online poker programs to run?
<evilaim_> wine?
<ghendar> EvilAIM, pokerstars works fine under wine
<EvilAIM> thanks
<EvilAIM> again ghendar
<EvilAIM> haha
<ghendar> =D
<KnifeySpooney> I can't boot up my machine after a daily update in Karmic .. thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287250
<ghendar> though I find the more wine I have, the less well my poker game runs ;)
<EvilAIM> Well, I prefer scotch myself;)
<ghendar> Single Malt FTW!
<EvilAIM> Glenfiddich 21
<ghendar> KnifeySpooney, Boot to liveUSB, mount your partitions, chroot to the / of your install and you can remove the package
<Amaranth> It's not a bootchart error it's a mountall error
<ghendar> EvilAIM, bah, Glenfiddch is the Budweiser of Single Malts
<Amaranth> you just need to upgrade the package
<EvilAIM> haha
<Xisdibik> Does anyone happen to know if the Kubuntu Netbook edition runs on the LPIA kernel, or would one have to install an alternative install of the LPIA kernel and then add the KDE Netbook UI?
<EvilAIM> Ya, but it's still freakin' tastey!
<Amaranth> Xisdibik: The lpia stuff is just x86 stuff tuned a bit more for netbooks
<ghendar> Amaranth, perhaps I shouldn't have skimmed that ;)
<Xisdibik> Amaranth: so would it not really make a difference doing the LPIA one vs just a kubuntu netbook edition?
<Amaranth> Xisdibik: but it's treated by dpkg as a different architecture so you have to start with lpia and add stuff after
<Amaranth> Xisdibik: probably not enough of a difference to really care
<beck-and-call> Is there any way to get i915 working again with the current-release Karmic kernel?
<Xisdibik> Amaranth: thanks, very helpful :)
<mzz> can someone tell me off the top of their head if using /etc/fstab to mount a tmpfs on /tmp should work? I had a hack for that in jaunty I copied from some question, but it doesn't apply to karmic
<Amaranth> beck-and-call: it works fine as of the latest kernel
<oldude67> beck-and-call, im using it now.
<mzz> I'll just try it and find out otherwise.
<KnifeySpooney> ghendar: Ok I chroot'ed to /media/Ubuntu (my Ubuntu partition) and tried "sudo apt-get remove bootchart"n
<KnifeySpooney> And it FLOODED me with permission denied errors
<beck-and-call> Amaranth: I've rebooted nine times, and every boot Xorg is using 99% CPU time.
<Amaranth> KnifeySpooney: you have to mount /dev and /proc in the chroot
<ghendar> KnifeySpooney, as Amaranth pointed out you need to update the mountall package instead
<Amaranth> beck-and-call: but do you have hardware acceleration?
<KnifeySpooney> Oh
<beck-and-call> Amaranth: In theory.  compiz is running.
<Dr_Willis> Yea - did get Hulu player working..
<beck-and-call> Amaranth: But the entire desktop is moving in slow motion.
<beck-and-call> Everything is.
<Amaranth> beck-and-call: so that's not the same problem everyone else has been having
<beck-and-call> I'd switch the 3650 HD back on and fall back to fglrx, except current (pre-release) fglrx has jagged edges in 3D and XVideo doesn't actually work as such.
<KnifeySpooney> Amaranth: mountall is already the latest version according to apt-get, and I just updated package info an hour ago
<beck-and-call> Amaranth: I'm having the same problem I was last I dropped in: gooey-slow everything while using i915.
<beck-and-call> Funnily enough, it was working fine before tonight's kernel upgrade.
<Amaranth> KnifeySpooney: You're a bit more stuck then
<Amaranth> KnifeySpooney: I suggest filing a bug
<KnifeySpooney> is there any way to reinstall through apt-get or aptitude?
<ghendar> KnifeySpooney, sudo aptitude reinstall PACKAGE
<Amaranth> KnifeySpooney: No
<Amaranth> KnifeySpooney: but a reinstall won't help unless your file system got corrupted
<KnifeySpooney> Oh
<Amaranth> KnifeySpooney: because you're hitting a bug caused by your particular hardware and setup
<KnifeySpooney> well I'll try one more reboot since I uninstalled bootchart, and if that doesn't do it then i'll file a bug
<beck-and-call> Is there anything I can do with fglrx or i915 to get smooth video and 99% idle time back?
<KnifeySpooney> Amaranth: Ok. Thanks for the help
<KnifeySpooney> Amaranth: I might return
<Amaranth> beck-and-call: did you file a bug?
<beck-and-call> Amaranth: On what tracker?  Against what?  With what info?
<Amaranth> beck-and-call: Part of using a pre-release is figuring that out :)
<Amaranth> beck-and-call: ubuntu-bug is your friend though
<httpdss> i upgraded on alpha 5 from jaunty and know i come to realize that update-grub doesnt generate the grub2 config file ... it continues working on menu.lst ... is this ok ?
<httpdss> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/27003/screenshot_014_yR3BP1.png
<beck-and-call> Amaranth: ?no-redirect=1 is my friend, IIRC.
<Amaranth> beck-and-call: No.
<Amaranth> beck-and-call: Just... no.
<Amaranth> beck-and-call: ubuntu-bug exists for a a reason. It automatically generates and attaches the information usually required for a bug report.
<beck-and-call> Amaranth: That's how I filed and got fixed a bunch of bugs in the last eight months or so.
<httpdss> hmm could it be because of partial upgrade thingy ?
<EvilAIM> bbl
<EvilAIM> poker time!
<carlosgaldino> the syndaemon isn't working on beta?
<mzz> I can deal with having to use ubuntu-bug on a ubuntu system, but there are times when I want to file a bug from a different system, and that's become annoyingly hard.
<carlosgaldino> syndaemon isn't working on beta?
 * mzz wonders why he can't set importance as reporter
<KnifeySpooney> Amaranth: Yep the problem still occurs, I filed this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/447747 . Does anything else need to be added?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447747 in mountall "karmic - mountall fails to mount filesystem on boot" [Undecided,New]
<Amaranth> KnifeySpooney: you need to chroot into karmic again and run 'apport-attach 447747'
<Amaranth> err, apport-collect
<bluefox83> ok, i have 2 samba shares running on a server in my home, i can see the non-password protected one, but not the password protected one, this is very bad because i used it to back up all of my class notes and i have exams on tuesday...
<bluefox83> can anyone help me figure out why the samba in 9.10 can't see the password protected share?
<KnifeySpooney> Amaranth: Ok, I ran that and got an error: (newlines separated by \n): Logging into Launchpad... You have to allow "Change anything" privileges.\nDownloading bug information...\nError connecting to Launchpad: [Errno 0] Error
<smegzor> After dis-upgrading I can't start the mysql daemon.  Initially it was fine after the upgrade, but it won't start and I don't know why.  Anyone else had problems with mysql in Karmic?
<EvilAIM> This kid just told me he got a 100" LCD tv....
<KnifeySpooney> lol
<Dr_Willis> Perhaps he ment 100 Cm. :)
<bluefox83> smegzor: i saw something on google about having problems with passwords in karmic's mysql
<KnifeySpooney> 100nm
<bluefox83> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dr_Willis> standard samba troubleshooting thigs i do.. checn workgroups, check that findsmb/smbtree see the shares.  Make sure user has a samba password set with smbpassed -a username.. err lets see
<Dr_Willis> make sure windows and linux usernames/passowrds are the same. (just a habbit i have to make trouble shooting easier)
<dtchen> JanC: ok, i've read the bug report. i just need to dig up the data sheet for that codec revision.
<Dai> EvilAIM: 100" LCDs do exist, but you'll need to remove a wall to get them inside, and they're really impractical.  oh, and they're prohibitively expensive :)
<smegzor> My ATI card works for the first time now that I have upgraded :D  Still don't have accelerated graphics, but I get the full res.
<dtchen> JanC: there's nothing "bad" per se about disabling powersaving on an always-on desktop, but one may argue that it's more wasteful. Certainly the compelling technical reason is that (in this case) it's only a poor workaround for a code bug.
<EvilAIM> I just thought it was funny
<EvilAIM> A) you're 16... b) what do you need with a 100" lcd? and C) where do you live?
<KnifeySpooney> How do I allow "change anything" priveleges in apport-collect?
<steve007> since kernel 2.6.31-12, my toshiba laptop suddenly goes to sleep (suspend). This can happen even when I'm typing or using the mouse.  Any ideas what could be causing this?
<carlosgaldino> anyone knows if syndaemon doesn't work on karmic beta?
<arielCo> Hello everyone!  My Synaptics driver is reading the right settings from the fdi policy file, but they aren't being honored. Any idea why? http://pastebin.com/d7b67e599
<mzz> arielCo: at least some of those can be set through system -> preferences -> mouse -> touchpad, which I'd expect to override hal
<smegzor> I solved my mysql problem.  Something post upgrade uninstalled the server.
<johnni> I just upgraded to Karmic and my network thing at the top is constantly running around like half way...even with nothing open...how can I find out what is sending out all the packets?
<arielCo> johnni: try "sudo nethogs"
<Dr_Willis> !info nethogs
<arielCo> mzz: yes, it works; I guess it talks to synclient. Still, it worked before the upgrade
<arielCo> and Xorg.0.log shows that it
<arielCo> and Xorg.0.log shows that it's reading the fdi file
<mzz> arielCo: I can't help with figuring out what change is responsible, but I'm not at all surprised Xorg showing it picking up those settings
<chu_> Hey guys, when trying to install an icon set (Mist), by just dragging it into the Appearances window, I get the following error "Cannot move directory over directory" any idea what this means?
<Nafai> Dr_Willis: Cool, thanks for sharing that...I've never heard of nethogs
<mzz> arielCo: those settings in system -> preferences -> mouse -> touchpad have to take effect after you log in, which is well after Xorg pulls those settings from hal
<johnni> tried that arielCo but it just shows this unknown tcp sent 0.000, but the bar at the top that says how much my network is being used is saying that 101.5k/b is being sent out constant
<arielCo> mzz: oh, so that message is from Xorg, but it doesn't mean that synaptics_*.so is getting in
<mzz> arielCo: so you'd need a "use whatever's currently set" in system -> preferences -> mouse -> touchpad to do what you want.
<Dr_Willis> Nafai:  i never have either. :)
<chu_> Sweet my touchpad clicks gain in Karmic! cheers for reminding me mzz, lol
<arielCo> mzz: I didn't quite understand that last thing. The applet works right away, as soon as I check the box. I wonder where it's saving it :)
<johnni> Anyone have any idea on my question?
<mzz> arielCo: I mean that you'll once again have to adjust settings in preferences -> mouse -> touchpad if you ever decide to edit the fdi (it's still overriding what's in the fdi, you just have them match now)
 * arielCo thinks... maybe the hog is using UDP?
<mzz> arielCo: if for whatever reason you prefer using just the fdi file you'd need a checkbox in preferences -> mouse -> touchpad to get it to just leave the settings alone completely
<mzz> johnni: what arielCo said seems likely (find a monitoring app that can track udp too)
<johnni> mzz, i did that and it says my eth0 is sending out 185.5kb per second, the thing is I have firefox sitting on google.com and this open...I need something to tell me what is sending out all that network traffic
<arielCo> mzz: so the settings in the mouse "applet" go somewhere else
<arielCo> johnni, did you try closing firefox?
<johnni> yeah
<mzz> johnni: yes. So find a network monitoring app that tells you what the packets are being sent to and/or what pid is sending them
<Dr_Willis> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-11ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2599 kB, installed size 10812 kB
<mzz> arielCo: yes. They're almost certainly stored in gconf and applied when you log in, probably by gnome-settings-daemon
<johnni> its been doing this since I upgraded to karmic..as soon as I logged in nothing open it is showing all this packet being sent with nothing open
<Dr_Willis> Ntop has some major features.. that i dont understand. :)
<arielCo> johnni: another simple option is "lsof | grep IP"
<mzz> johnni: I don't remember offhand which monitoring apps meet your needs
<arielCo> johnni: if it's a socket (TCP), you'll see it, PID and all
<johnni> i typed that and it just goes to a blank line and blinks
<johnni> okay sudo does it but I don't understand any of this output
<beck-and-call> Amaranth: Any thoughts on why jockey can't find fglrx now?
<johnni> arielCo, what am I looking for in this output?
<arielCo> johnni: this is from my machine (motoko), right now: http://pastebin.com/d1b668b0f
<johnni> okay I have a lot more showing up on mine then yours
<arielCo> look at the names of the programs. Of course one such is Firefox and maybe the other is Pidgin.
<johnni> yeah and I have some pulse audio ones showing up to
<arielCo> johnni: maybe you have a BitTorrent client running?
<johnni> no bittorrent
<arielCo> try "killall pulseaudio" and see what happens
<johnni> found what it was it was pulseaudio went in and adjusted some off the settings network use is back to normal, but firefox is still slow and so is ubuntu..well slower then 9.04 anyone have any idea why?
<EvilAIM> Ok, question
<EvilAIM> I want to use vdpau with mplayer...
<EvilAIM> But I'm on 9.10
<EvilAIM> is it still the same packages as 9.04?
<arielCo> johnni: try "sudo nethogs" again and hit "M" until you see the bandwidth in KB/sec
<mzz> johnni: I might've seen that (I didn't check network usage, but I've had two pulseaudio instances on different systems consume considerable amounts of cpu until I turned some of the networking features off)
<mzz> they weren't the same pulseaudio version, and I blamed it on that
<bluefox83> ok, why the hell can't i see my samba share D:
<mzz> bluefox83: anything useful if you use places -> connect to server...? (assuming gnome)
<bluefox83> it shows the server
<bluefox83> i named it ubuntu
<bluefox83> and then i click on that and it leads me to an icon that says "File Server"
<mzz> bluefox83: I meant use its "windows share" mode and enter the server and share name directly
<bluefox83> and i click on that and i get a vast nothingness D:
<NoelJB> EvilAIM, there is a PPA.
<bluefox83> i get the same exact thing every way i try to connect
<MTecknology> Amaranth: I still don't have java/flash working
<NoelJB> EvilAIM, https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<bluefox83> keep in mind, the samba share is on an old ubuntu server and i just installed the latest 9.10 64
<bluefox83> 64 bit i mean >.>
<MTecknology> Amaranth: It keeps wanting to install the missing plugin..
<chu_> Hey cool, Karmic no longer asks for a password to just check for updates.
<bluefox83> mzz: anything?
<mzz> bluefox83: I'm not very good at debugging samba. Also, you didn't actually do what I was suggesting.
<bluefox83> i don't know how to do what you are talking about
<mzz> bluefox83: are you in gnome?
<bluefox83> yep
<mzz> bluefox83: click places -> connect to server
<EvilAIM> ok
<EvilAIM> now if I was a ppa user, how would I use it?
<mzz> bluefox83: use "windows share" as "service type", enter the right server name and *also* the right share (and any login info you might need)
<mzz> bluefox83: the shares browser is a separate component, if you know the name you can connect directly, meaning one fewer possibly failing component
<bluefox83> mzz: ok, same outcome...it's like it's running the server but not actually sharing
<mzz> bluefox83: then I recommend you increase debug logging on both ends and see if anything interesting shows up
<EvilAIM> NoelJB, how exactly would I do this?
<mzz> I can't really help thre, I haven't done this in ages and am doing other stuff
<bluefox83> i have no idea how to do that D:
<mzz> bluefox83: "log level = somelargenumber" in /etc/samba/smb.conf and restarting the server for starters
<MTecknology> Is anybody else having java/flash not work at all?
<mzz> MTecknology: feature!
 * mzz ducks
<chris_> Ello peeps
<chris_> where do i place libflashplayer.so?
<chris_> (for x64 systems)
<mzz> you don't want that thing!
 * mzz ducks again
<mzz> (should've said "in your trash can")
<bluefox83> mzz: i'm certain the problem lies in my desktop system (9.10)
<mzz> bluefox83: yes, but the server-side logs may still be interesting
<johnni> llmediaimplgstreamer_bus_callback:365: GST error: A text/html decoder plugin is required to play this stream, but not installed. any suggestions why I keep getting that? its on a mp4 link
<quentusrex_> Anyone here able to point me in a good direction to find out how to debug what is crashing my server?
<quentusrex_> It is a brand new server, thought I had some issues with the motherboard due to it 'shutting down' when I told it to reboot.
<EvilAIM> how do I find out which video driver I'm using?
<quentusrex_> but now it's crashed 4 times in the last 20 minutes...
<MTecknology> flash games work; flash videos don't; java doesn't
<MTecknology> maybe I should reinstall every package on the system
<MTecknology> !info update-notifier-common
<ubottu> update-notifier-common (source: update-notifier): Files shared between update-notifier and adept. In component main, is optional. Version 0.89 (karmic), package size 21 kB, installed size 308 kB
<MTecknology> !info update-notifier
<ubottu> update-notifier (source: update-notifier): Daemon which notifies about package updates. In component main, is optional. Version 0.89 (karmic), package size 62 kB, installed size 312 kB
<MTecknology> !info adept
<ubottu> adept (source: adept): package management suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~beta7.2ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 369 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<MTecknology> ....... Why does screen depend on update-notifier-common ??
<nick125> MTecknology: I think its for the screen "themes"
<MTecknology> 878 packages to reinstall
<MTecknology> nick125: oh..
<nick125> The one where you have different "widgets," one being an "available updates" display
<bluefox83> mzz: log files are empty D;
<MTecknology> nick125: I like the 'no "themes"' idea
<MTecknology> Only 668MB to download
<MTecknology> hopefully things magically work after this
<Miki800> hello
<Miki800> anyone here?
<MTecknology> What's going on here? E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on bash
<Miki800> can I ask a question regarding 9.10 installation issues?
<MTecknology> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Miki800> alright, its just that I don't see users list in xchat so I did not know if enough relevant helpful ppl are online - so this is my problem:
<Miki800> I just installed 9.10 via wubi
<Miki800> and what I see is a live-cd desktop
<Miki800> only icon is "Install Ubuntu 9.10"
<Miki800> without the username I entered at the wubi installation from xp
<Miki800> thats not exactly the worst thing..
<Miki800> well I though what the h*ck, and clicked on Install...
<wzssyqa> after upgrade today,the Console Huaping
<MTecknology> !enter | mzz
<ubottu> mzz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MTecknology> !enter | Miki800
<ubottu> Miki800: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Miki800> it freezes whenever it auto goes to the part of "Guided Partitioning"
<Miki800> O K ubottu... :/
<Miki800> so what happened? why when I installed it via wubi it created a live-cd desktop instead of expected installation with my selected username prompt by wubi @ xp... ?
<Miki800> or why would the install ubuntu 9.10 icon would lead to a situation where I have a window titled "Guided partitioning" which is now freeze.. for about 40 minutes...
<Miki800> freezed*
<Miki800> GOD DAMN, that voidness is so incredibly lame and unhelpful, time to go find an Ubuntu forum to help me :/
<mzz> sorry, I really can't help with anything wubi-ish
<MTecknology> !language | Miki800
<ubottu> Miki800: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MTecknology> !patience > Miki800
<ubottu> Miki800, please see my private message
<Miki800> I see now private message popping or anything like that...
<Miki800> no*
<EvilAIM> There we go
<EvilAIM> that wasn't fun
<EvilAIM> Ubuntu 9.10 beta x64 bit just dumped on me
<MTecknology> EvilAIM: what happened?
<MTecknology> I just got mine working
<EvilAIM> Who knows, I'm just scrolling through my error logs
<MTecknology> sounds fun..
<EvilAIM> looks like compiz crashed
<EvilAIM> ya
<EvilAIM> compiz + mesa had a collicion
<EvilAIM> collision...
<EvilAIM> how ever you spell it
<heyboy> I am trying to upgrade to 9.10 but failing at Setting Channels stage.
<mozicodo> join #kubuntu
<MTecknology> EvilAIM: I like to stick with fast - no compiz/gnome/kde/etc
<heyboy> error is "A problem occurred during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry."
<EvilAIM> Well, I have my HD video's go directly to my vid card
<EvilAIM> so really, I have no issues on the speed side
<MTecknology> i have a laptop - only system that isn't at another house being worked on for use as a server
<KnifeySpooney> (Using karmic) I'm trying to use apport-collect to add to one of my bug reports, but I'm getting this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/289812/ . Anybody know how to fix this?
<EvilAIM> ok
<EvilAIM> if I disable visual effects, does that disable my vid card?
<test34> EvilAIM, no
<bluefox83> ok, i HAVE to fix this D:
<bluefox83> i have to be able to use my dang samba share D:
<bluefox83> it worked FINE when i was running 9.04
<bluefox83> now that i'm in 9.10 i can't even see the share D;
<mzz> bluefox83: all I can say is debug the issue (on both ends). If your server is really not logging anything that indicates some kind of problem on its end no matter what
<MTecknology> KnifeySpooney: I thought you needed to give apport a package name
<mzz> bluefox83: unfortunately I haven't had to debug the samba client side while using gvfs yet, so I don't quite know where to start there
<MTecknology> KnifeySpooney: try it with -v
<KnifeySpooney> -p?
<MTecknology> verbose
<KnifeySpooney> apport-collect: error: no such option: -v
<MTecknology> could try with passing a package into it
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> hrm...
<KnifeySpooney> there are only -h and -p options
<KnifeySpooney> even with '-p mountall' it doesn't work
<MTecknology> KnifeySpooney: I'm looking into it
<MTecknology> KnifeySpooney: firewall?
<dragon> heyboy: which mirror are you using?
<KnifeySpooney> MTecknology: I'm using chroot if that's any help
<KnifeySpooney> I'm stuck on a liveCd because my main karmic install is broken
<Miki800> hello, anyone here ever tried installing 9.10 using wubi and got a live-cd desktop on THAT wubi completed installation?
<dragon> Miki800: someone might have tried it. What's the issue?
<dragon> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<bluefox83> able to sync browse lists in this workgroup.  <---the heck does that mean?
<Miki800> @dragon the issue is as I've stated - I have a live-cd desktop instead of a completed-installation desktop, I do not have the username I stated @ the wubi installation
<bluefox83> oops, shoudl read Unable
<bluefox83> *should
<MTecknology> KnifeySpooney: wget https://launchpad.net/
<Miki800> I have "Install Ubuntu 9.10" Icon on the desktop
<Miki800> is that suppose to happen?
<KnifeySpooney> MTecknology: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/447747 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447747 in mountall "karmic - mountall fails to mount filesystem on boot" [Undecided,New]
<MTecknology> Miki800: on the live cd?
<MTecknology> KnifeySpooney: wget https://launchpad.net/
<dragon> Miki800: I see what you mean. Auto-login is enabled, exactly the way it is on the live-cd
<KnifeySpooney> wget?
<KnifeySpooney> why wget?
<MTecknology> KnifeySpooney: run that command.......
<Miki800> @MTecknology no, I did not have a cd in before I started the booting process. this is why it's so odd
<KnifeySpooney> oh
<KnifeySpooney> Sorry lol
<MTecknology> Miki800: bug?
<dragon> Miki800: It's not the expected behavior. You should file a bug if there isn't one already.
<MTecknology> Miki800: let me know it if works
<KnifeySpooney> MTecknology: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/289826/
<Miki800> @dragon thanks dragon, I'd love to file a bug, never done so it should be my first time where do I do that?
<EvilAIM> Well, that really really helped
<EvilAIM> one minute I couldn't play 1080p on my computer, now I can play it
<EvilAIM> and it doesn't even register on my CPU usage
<dragon> !bug | Miki800
<ubottu> Miki800: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Miki800> I already posted this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8081148#post8081148  I'm positive its not the place to file them..
<EvilAIM> B-e-a-utiful
<dragon> !find wubi
<ubottu> Found: ibus-table-wubi
<Miki800> thanks dragon, I'll go there and see what I can do
<Miki800> @MTecknology, what were you saying? to let you know if what works?
<dragon> Miki800: wubi isn't a package, so first command wouldn't work. The site do fine. For further help filing a bug, join #ubuntu-bug
<dragon> Miki800: sorry, #ubuntu-bugs
<MTecknology> KnifeySpooney: run "mount" outside the chroot
<dragon> s/do/should do/
<Miki800> @dragon what did you mean by "so first command wouldn't work"?
 * dragon needs more caffeine 
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/428783
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428783 in compiz "shadow remains on desktop after closing applet window" [Medium,Fix released]
<KnifeySpooney> MTecknology: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/289827/
<dragon> Miki800: if you read that complete factoid, there's a command in it.
<dragon> factoid is what ubottu said up there
<KnifeySpooney> MTecknology: /dev/sda3 is the partition Ubuntu is installed in
<dragon> ubottu: you there?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you there?
<Miki800> @dragon I'm not following what you're saying
<dragon> Miki800: no worries, just follow https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<Miki800> oh
<Miki800> got it :)
<dragon> Miki800: tube light :)
<MTecknology> KnifeySpooney: have you ever done a chroot before?
<KnifeySpooney> No
<KnifeySpooney> someone else told me to use it so I could uninstall bootchart on my installation through a livecd
<MTecknology> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<Miki800> lol thanks, first time reading someone type that ^_^
<bluefox83> mzz: are you familiar with the command smbtree ?
<KnifeySpooney> MTecknology: So does this mean I dont need to run apport-collect?
<KnifeySpooney> Someone else told me to use that
<Miki800> I just hope that this bug really is related to wubi
<Miki800> so I'm not saying non-sense cr*p
<MTecknology> KnifeySpooney: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1#book_part1_chap6
<wastrel> stabula
<MTecknology> KnifeySpooney: it means you need to learn how to setup a chroot
<mzz> bluefox83: no, but again I recommend you ignore any problems with discovering the share and just access it directly by servername+share name
<bluefox83> crap D; i think nautilus is lacking a component for browsing smb shares, cus if i do: smbtree   in terminal on either system it shows my shares properly
<KnifeySpooney_> MTecknology: Sorry, accidentally closed the chat
<bluefox83> mzz: i tried, it wont SHOW it...
<bluefox83> it says it doesn't exist
<MTecknology> KnifeySpooney: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1#book_part1_chap6
<mzz> bluefox83: then (assuming you got the servername right and the loglevel high enough on the other end) that should be getting logged serverside, at which point you can compare to an access attempt from a working system
<bluefox83> mzz: it thinks it's not there,...but i'm going to rename some stuff and see if i can't fix the problem that way...i'm wondering if the share name might be a problem
<mzz> bluefox83: jaunty and karmic are both talking to my samba server just fine, but I don't use share browsing at all (it's off on the server end)
 * mzz wonders why he can access /dev/dri/card0 without being in the video group
<bluefox83> mzz: ok, i renamed the share and now i can get in directoly :D
<bluefox83> but now i don't seem to have the right permissions to view the dang files D:
<KnifeySpooney> MTecknology: So i'm supposed to set mirrors? I dont really get the material
<MTecknology> KnifeySpooney: ......
<MTecknology> KnifeySpooney: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1#book_part1_chap6
<mzz> hmm, posix acl, apparently.
<MTecknology> READ
<KnifeySpooney> I did
<MTecknology> KnifeySpooney: I gave you the exact section you need to read
<MTecknology> KnifeySpooney: 6.a
<MTecknology> Code Listing 1.4: Mounting /proc and /dev
<heyboy> I am trying to upgrade to 9.10 but failing at Setting Channels stage.
<Miki800> when launching a live-cd installed thats stuck, freezes.. and I want to destroy that process via system monitor
<Miki800> whats the name of the process I should look for?
<Miki800> installed = installation*
<bluefox83> dangit, this is not cool D: i can't view any of the sibdirectories now!
<heyboy> hello room! Having problems with upgrade to 9.10
<MTecknology> !ask | heyboy
<ubottu> heyboy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MTecknology> bluefox83: samba?
<MTecknology> bluefox83: #samba might be able to help better
<heyboy> I am following the steps as: "update-manager -d" -> upgrade (9.04 to 9.10)-> preparing to upgrade [exits at "Setting new Software Channels" stage]
<MTecknology> heyboy: can you pastebing all the output?
<KnifeySpooney> MTecknology: Ok thanks for the read, I'll try it but are all of the commands the same for Ubuntu as they are for gentoo?
<dmj727> I'm considering installing aa Karmic box, since my current installs are rather ancient (8.04 and 8.10), is there (long term) any bad aspects of a Beat install?
<MTecknology> KnifeySpooney: the part I pointed out is generic
<bluefox83> MTecknology: i dunno if you have ever needed help with samba, but the folks in #samba are almost never there, and aren't that big on helping
<bluefox83> not that none of them will, but many don't/wont
<MTecknology> bluefox83: when I was there I got some help - about the junk help I expected
<MTecknology> but they at least gave me a push
<MTecknology> bluefox83: only other thing I can think of is logs :(
<bluefox83> also, i have fubared owner privileges by doing a sudo chmod -R a+w+x  and now i can't access my shares directly via ssh terminal by cd'ing in, and i can't seem to get into any of the subdirectories with samba...
<dmj727> I know there might be bugs now, but how likely will I be stuck irregularities even after the final release?
<bluefox83> i need to un-do that >.>
<bluefox83> i can't even ls  D:
<Jeruvy> dmj727: since karmic is in beta, its kinda hard to say anything about long-term affects..can you elaborate better?
<bluefox83> i totally screwed it up..lol
<ghendar> bluefox83, what did you break?
<ghendar> ah
<bluefox83> ghendar: permissions >.>
<MTecknology> chromium really doesn't give you much for options - especially onces that I want
<bluefox83> that's cus chromium is still in beta!
<dmj727> Jeruvy: Will upgrading the beta version to the final generally produce a machine that is equivalent to one installed directly as final?
<ghendar> bluefox83, you may not be able to sudo to undo that, you might have to actually be root
 * bluefox83 wonders if chromium is available in repos for karmic
<dmj727> (no major leftover badness from having been beta?)
<bluefox83> ghendar: of course you can!
<luka> i have intel x3100 and im still having some issues with video... microphone has really poor quality...
<MTecknology> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> Package chromium-browser does not exist in karmic
<bluefox83> i just need to figure out exactly what command to use >.>
<bluefox83> aww
<MTecknology> bluefox83: just use ppa
<Jeruvy> dmj727: well I'm running beta on a brand new compaq and everything works great that I've tried.  But YMMV since I don't know what you tried/trying
<bluefox83> MTecknology: i have no idea what ppa is >.>
<dmj727> I haven't installed yet
<MTecknology> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<bluefox83> :O
<dmj727> I'm just trying to gauge whether to wait three weeks for the final.
<MTecknology> bluefox83: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Jeruvy> dmj727: there is also launchpad.net for bug tracking with regards to anything more specific.
<bluefox83> MTecknology: that will be cool to use, but...right now i kinda need to fix my file permissions on my server machine so i can retrieve my homework D:
<bluefox83> and notes!
<Jeruvy> dmj727: from the sounds of it I'd say you are not completely comfortable, so wait, 20 days isn't very long at all.  However in your case nothing may be different from now.  Only you can tell.
<bluefox83> also, it would be nice if i wouldn't have to set up thunderbird again >.>
<luka> does anyone here like ubuntu new look?
<bluefox83> luka: not really, i thought ubuntu was done with brown!
<bluefox83> i was hoping for some blue >.>
<luka> yeah i dont like it at all
 * Jeruvy likey new looky. But I needed a halloween background
<MTecknology> bluefox83: use a secure transfer?
<MTecknology> bluefox83: winscp ??
<dmj727> I'm a fairly competent linux programmer/user, but have not had experience with ubuntu beta->final transitions.
<hipitihop> I'm running latest karmic beta (mythbuntu) which by default uses xfce. Recently the task bar on top always shows whereas it used to not be visible when another app has focus, any ideas how to reinstate ?
<dmj727> Does anyone here keep their beta boxen around after the final or just reinstall?
<bluefox83> MTecknology: i broke the file permissions...i need to fix them
<Jeruvy> dmj727: then you may want to learn about Ubuntu release methodology.  At this point nothing major will change only critical fixes.
<MTecknology> bluefox83: show me
<MTecknology> Jeruvy: I managed to convince them to push a non-critical patch into it - but it would have been heck to deal with it for 6mo
<dmj727> so upgrading the beta install to the final will fix the vast majority of bugs encountered on the beta?
<MTecknology> dmj727: just keep the system up to date
<MTecknology> when karmic releases and you update, you're running release
<bluefox83> MTecknology: i typed sudo chmod -R a+x+w Private/
<Jeruvy> dmj727: yes, if it was alpha some things could change in a more drastic way
<dmj727> ok...I just wanted to make sureany weirdness wouldn't propagate beyond release.
<MTecknology> bluefox83: .....
<bluefox83> d-wx-wx-wx 6 bluefox bluefox 4096 2009-10-10 01:17 Private   <---this si what i get when i ls that dir
<bluefox83> *is
<mzz> err
<mzz> how'd you manage that?
<Jeruvy> dmj727: Ubuntu isn't like Arch ;)
<dmj727> hehe
<bluefox83> well...i was TRYING to set it so all users can access the directory and all subdirectories
<MTecknology> bluefox83: use chmod -R 770
<bluefox83> MTecknology: yay!
<bluefox83> you fixed it :D
<Jeruvy> dmj727: of course I may border on OT by saying if really stable is important you should think debian.
<mzz> bluefox83, MTecknology: that made everything below it executable though, which you might want to fix up
<MTecknology> mzz: ya, but that at least makes it work
<mzz> this is true
<MTecknology> bluefox83: so.. let's see if I can remember this....
<bluefox83> oh crap >.>
<mzz> there is a magical chmod argument that only adds +x to dirs that don't have it yet, but for some reason I can't remember it.
<bluefox83> samba can't get in now..i think i need to restart samba i think
<MTecknology> bluefox83: chmod -x+X
<mzz> ah, that sounds like it might be it
<mzz> I tend to fall back to using find -type f -print0|xargs -0 chmod 644, which is a bit blunt
<MTecknology> ouch
<mzz> works though!
<MTecknology> much slower
<mzz> meh, still fast enough
<MTecknology> and harder to remember
<bluefox83> crap crap crap crappity crap >.>
<MTecknology> bluefox83: ya?
<mzz> and easy to remember, since I know a bunch of find options already for other reasons.
<mzz> the entire pipeline is just a lot of typing, the individual pieces are straightforward
<MTecknology> I never use xargs
<bluefox83> MTecknology: i can cd through the dirs and all, but now samba can't get in...i think i fubared something along the way...
<mzz> bluefox83: what user is samba running as?
<mzz> bluefox83: you might have to loosen the perms a little so samba can get in
<bluefox83> uhm...i'm not sure
<MTecknology> bluefox83: ls -lar /dir/
<mzz> bluefox83: (and what *are* the perms now? if everything is world-readable and the dirs are world-executable this isn't it)
<MTecknology> bluefox83: ls -lar /dir/ > tmp
<MTecknology> then pastebin tmp
 * mzz wonders how much would break if he patched mountall to mount a tmpfs on /tmp
<bluefox83> should i paste that into a file and then use pastebinit?
<MTecknology> bluefox83: sure
<KnifeySpooney> MTecknology: I get an error that mirrorselect command does not exist
<MTecknology> mzz: mountall update just came out
 * MTecknology headdesks
<mzz> KnifeySpooney: what are you trying to do again?
<bluefox83> MTecknology: http://pastebin.com/f2b0727a8
<mzz> KnifeySpooney: (iirc you were linked to the gentoo install instructions, consider following only the bit in there about chrooting or you'll end up with a gentoo install :)
<MTecknology> mount -t proc none /mnt/chroot/proc ; mount -o bind /dev /mnt/chroot/dev
<MTecknology> KnifeySpooney: UES THIS ^
<MTecknology> s/ES/SE/
<bluefox83> this makes me wish i spent more time in the terminal, i used to know all the right commands and stuff, was good with file permissions and samba >.>
<MTecknology> bluefox83: drwxrwx--x 2 bluefox bluefox       4096 2009-10-05 18:55 Anime ..............
<MTecknology> to each their own
 * bluefox83 blames his wife
<MTecknology> bluefox83: you did 770?
<bluefox83> MTecknology: yep
<MTecknology> hm....
<mzz> I'm guessing samba isn't running as you and you need that to be 775 at least
<[31d1]_> tell your wife to let you spend more time in the terminal
<bluefox83> ok
<bluefox83> so i'll set it to 775 and try again
<hipitihop> does anyone one how to get xfce task bar to hide automatically
<mzz> bluefox83: does anyone/anything have access to that system that shouldn't have read access to those files?
<MTecknology> bluefox83: don't do -x+X
<mzz> why not?
<bluefox83> mzz: no, just my wife and i, and she wont really use it
<bluefox83> MTecknology: too late, already did that once
<MTecknology> just for the sake of making it work
<mzz> then 775 should be fine (or 777 for free-for-all writing)
<MTecknology> let him do it acter it's working
<MTecknology> bluefox83: doesn't matter - 775 will redo that
<MTecknology> bluefox83: man chmod ;)
<bluefox83> MTecknology: i did, how do you think i messed up in the first place? lol
 * mzz is just about at the point where he can wipe his jaunty install, having ported everything he needs over to karmic
<MTecknology> mzz: I have a single system - it runs one os
<MTecknology> always what it will be
<bluefox83> yay! it works :D
<MTecknology> I'm thinking of switching to 10.04 in 9.11
<bluefox83> MTecknology and mzz  you've both been a HUGE help, thank you very much :)
<MTecknology> yup - just pay it forward
<bluefox83> i always try to
<MTecknology> !yw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yw
<mzz> ah, and there's the new "power" icon
<mzz> I was wondering about that one, it didn't look like it was the final icon
<MTecknology> !yw is <reply>Don't thank us! Keep learning so you can help others and make them as happy as you are right now.
<bluefox83> ok, now i am copying back my old email stuff, so i wont have to re-setup two email accounts >.>
<MTecknology> bluefox83: still don't understand why you don't just use ssh
<MTecknology> !winscp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<mzz> speaking of icons: does someone know what controls whether the icon for sound *input* is displayed?
<bluefox83> and i owe the ability to do that to you guys :D
<bluefox83> MTecknology: i do use ssh
<KnifeySpooney> MTecknology: thanks that got it.
<bluefox83> i'm connected *here* via an irssi session running on the very machine that's also running samba and we were working on with the file permissions...i'm running irssi in tmux ;)
<bluefox83> btw, tmux should totally be in apt, if it's not >.>
<bluefox83> i don't think i could find it on my old server machine, i think i might need to upgrade it to a more recent server edition...
<mzz> meh, just use screen
<MTecknology> !info terminator | bluefox83
<ubottu> bluefox83: terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13+ds1-2 (karmic), package size 138 kB, installed size 1188 kB
<bluefox83> screen only allows for a single session at a time ;)
<mzz> err, no
<mzz> unless you're using some meaning of "session" I'm not familiar with
<bluefox83> uh, yes, screen only allows you to view one session at a time
<bluefox83> tmux allows for something like 20
<mzz> I can run multiple shells in the same screen session (using a split screen if necessary), and I can attach that session on multiple systems simultaneously
<mzz> define "view one session"
<MTecknology> bluefox83: terminator
<mzz> actually nvm, lemme read up on tmux
<MTecknology> bluefox83: and 'man screen'
<bluefox83> hey! i already have it running on tmux, i don't want screen anymore (i found it very limiting)
<MTecknology> mzz: looks like an icky version of terminator
<mzz> you and your terminator
<bluefox83> it's actually rather nice...
<mzz> bluefox83: screen can't (yet) do horizontal splits.
<mzz> bluefox83: (it can do vertical splits)
<MTecknology> mzz: since when?
<mzz> MTecknology: forever
<MTecknology> my screen does
<MTecknology> and has for a while
<mzz> MTecknology: how?
<mzz> and if you say "attach multiple sessions in terminator" I'm going to glare at you
<bluefox83> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<MTecknology> mzz: 'man screen' ...
<bluefox83> awesome..still using that :D
<mzz> MTecknology: I've read most of the screen info manual a while ago, so unless I missed a major upgrade that's not going to help
<MTecknology> ..........
<mzz> MTecknology: what C-a S does is what I call a "vertical split"
<MTecknology> mzz: ^a S+s
<MTecknology> actually..
<MTecknology> ^a, S
<mzz> MTecknology: do I just have my definition of vertical sideways?
<MTecknology> 01:07 < mzz> bluefox83: (it can do horizontal splits)
<MTecknology> mzz: I think you do ;)
<mzz> heh
<bluefox83> is there a reason human icon theme is not installed on karmic by default?
<mzz> MTecknology: anyway, it can do only one of vertical and horizontal, and that's the one C-a S gives you. Do we agree again now? :)
<MTecknology> mzz: I missed what you said - so I changed it :)
<MTecknology> mzz: ya - but try terminator
<mzz> no thanks
<MTecknology> it rocks socks
<MTecknology> why not?
<mzz> MTecknology: I don't have a large enough screen for it to be useful, and I already use a tiling wm anyway.
<MTecknology> ?
<MTecknology> I've used in on an 800x600
<bluefox83> i am so going to have to theme this thing in the morning >.>
<MTecknology> mzz: is your screen smaller than that?
 * mzz rephrases
<mzz> MTecknology: I don't have a large enough screen for having more than one or two terms side-by-side to be useful, and I can already do that using my wm (either a regular or tiling one). For putting multiple terminals above each other I can (and do) use screen.
<MTecknology> mzz: I've heard of people having ~80 terminatls open
<mzz> lemme find an old screenshot
<bluefox83> MTecknology: that's just excessive D;
<MTecknology> mzz: there's a zoom and maximize function in it too - you can have on terminal maximize one terminal and make it fill the whole area, then unmaximize and mich another
<bluefox83> why in the world would ANYONE need 80 terminal windows open >.>
<MTecknology> bluefox83: lemem do something here...
<bluefox83> btw, i am finding that since i moved from 9.04 x86 to 9.10 x64 i get way better download times across my wifi...
<mzz> meh, nvm
<bluefox83> now if they just figure out a way to make it use both my cores, i'll be a happy man :D
<mzz> MTecknology: yes, my wm can do all that. I don't need a separate mini-wm just for terms.
<Dr_Willis> Ive been using terminator for ages now. :)
<bluefox83> also, is boxee available for karmic?
<bluefox83> cus...boxee was nice even though it had some kinks to work out...
<MTecknology> mzz: but it's all in one nice window - I hate tiling wm's
<bluefox83> also, flash 10 works fine in the x64 9.10 >.>
<mzz> MTecknology: even non-tiling ones tend to have a "maximize" button and/or keyboard shortcut
<bluefox83> MTecknology: you should see mine now D; tones of crap piled
<MTecknology> mzz: eh....
<MTecknology> mzz: I think you're living in the dark - and I'll leave you there
<mzz> MTecknology: I think you are ("I hate tiling wm's", poor you :P)
<bluefox83> also i <3 the steadily increasing dl rate from my home wireless network that's sitting at 1MB/sec right now :d
<bluefox83> :D
<Dr_Willis> Just keep a terminal (*terminator) on monitor #2 maxamized.  and tile terminals in it as needed.  Monitor #1 is the normal desktop
 * bluefox83 wishes they would invent a multi-monitor laptop, that would be shweeet!
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  actually I did thinki saw one once.. but it was proberly a prototype
<bluefox83> not just one you can plug monitors into >.>
<mzz> and it's really not like I have the screen realestate for this to be all that useful (I usually have at most 4 or so terms visible simultaneously)
<Dr_Willis> Theres laptops out now with bigger LCD's then some of my desktop box's have
<Brainy|phpBB> Anyone know when the packs of CDs for 9.10 go on sale/are available for ordering?  Clearly they can't ship until code release, but it would be nice to be able to pre-order.
<bluefox83> well, my laptop monitor is only 15 inches D:
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  compared to my netbook.. thats huge-norm-igantc!
<bluefox83> Brainy|phpBB: to my knowledge you can do that now...
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis: lol, i gues it would be :p
<bluefox83> *guess
<Brainy|phpBB> Unless I am missing it, the US store only has 9.04 for ordering
<MTecknology> mzz: bluefox83: I'm trying to show how pretty it is
<bluefox83> so show us!
<MTecknology> I'm trying to think of things to fill it up...
<KruyKaze> i just formatted a drive and it says 14gigs are being used!
<bluefox83> ok, is time for bed!
<bluefox83> bye folks
<KruyKaze> bye
<MTecknology> I finally filled it up
<MTecknology> -_-
<MTecknology> mzz: http://imagebin.ca/img/jrtKDWX.png
<mzz> MTecknology: if that's a realistic screenshot your workflow is weird
<MTecknology> mzz: I can take any one of them and make them fill the whole window; or I can do the same and zoom in on it; or even add another tab
<mzz> what do you actually use those 45x5 terms for other than screenshots?
<MTecknology> mzz: I use 20x2 for openvpn connections
<MTecknology> the most I realistically have is ~15 running
<mzz> I don't normally use terms narrower than 80 columns
<mzz> too much stuff assumes they have at least that many columns, so you get unreadable output like you're getting in the top right one
<MTecknology> usually over 10; rarely over 40
<mzz> or in the one below that actually (notice "connection timed out" getting split)
<MTecknology> if I go over 15, I usually have a new tab
<mzz> anyway, given me not using narrow terms screen suffices
<MTecknology> mzz: somebody else - http://www.tenshu.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/terminator-mad.png
<mzz> sure, but that's not something I actually want to do
<mzz> the more limited tiling I'd actually use I can already do
<KruyKaze> please i just have a simple question about formatting a drive
<MTecknology> KruyKaze: reboot
<kblin> how big is the drive, anyway?
<KruyKaze> terabyte
<kblin> ah
<mzz> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kblin> ext4 formatted?
<KruyKaze> yes
<kblin> ok, I don'
<KruyKaze> it says 14gigs used after format
<kblin> ok, I don't know about ext4, but ext2 and ext3 keep a certain percentage of the drive reserved for root
<mzz> so does ext4
<kblin> 5% or somesuch
<MTecknology> hurray - my nose it bleeding
<kblin> it makes sense if ext4 will do the same
<mzz> so if you're comparing "Size" to "Avail" that's what you're seeing
<KruyKaze> i'm not going to install os on i just wanna store data
<kblin> you can set the percentage using tune2fs, I think
<mzz> KruyKaze: you can tweak that percentage using tune2fs, but I recommend you don't since a filesystem that full will be unhappy fragmentation-wise
<KruyKaze> unused 916gig used 14gigs
<MTecknology> !extents
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extents
<eagles0513875> kblin: ext4 would use the same amount i am drawing a blank as to where you set that percentage though
<KruyKaze> 2%
<eagles0513875> but i know it can be changed
<MTecknology> i think it's pee and sleep time
<KruyKaze> you don't wanna wet your bed
<eagles0513875> tmi in my honest opinion
<KruyKaze> night MTecknology
<KruyKaze> tmi?
<kblin> KruyKaze: well, you can lower the percentage
<KruyKaze> how?
<kblin> too much information
<kblin> man tune2fs
<KruyKaze> lol
<KruyKaze> ah ok
<KruyKaze> that 3801 pages
<KruyKaze> 380*
<Dr_Willis> tune2fs --help
<KruyKaze> but you are saying it's not safe?
<Dr_Willis> concise info :)
<Dr_Willis> I set the reserved % to 1% or less on my drives
<KruyKaze> let me check that out
<Dr_Willis> 5% is the default and 5% of a 1.5tb hard drive.. is a little.. extreme
<kblin> I think the 5% default recommended in the man page is from the olden time, when hard drives were around 200 megs :)
<Dr_Willis> Yep.
<KruyKaze> yeah 14 gigs is such a waiste
<KruyKaze> waste*
 * kblin shrugs
<kblin> compared to a terrabyte, it's not that much
<KruyKaze> lol yes 2%
<kblin> :)
<KruyKaze> i am so stingy
<Dr_Willis> but for my Video collection 'storage' drive.. 14gb is enough to store more home videos
<Dr_Willis> :)
<KruyKaze> but is it recommended to leave the 2% alone?
<Dr_Willis> Depends on your personal needs
<KruyKaze> so should i do tune2fs -m 2% ?
<Dr_Willis> I set it to 0% on some of my drives
<KruyKaze> it's just for storage
<Dr_Willis> and you don tuse the % sign
<Dr_Willis> You can change it later if you want.
<KruyKaze> tune2fs -m 0 ?
<Dr_Willis> and the change dosent take efect i think. Untill the filesystem is remounted.
<Dr_Willis> ive used 0% befor with no problems
<Dr_Willis> i never filled up the drives however.
<KruyKaze> tune2fs -m 0 sdb1?
<KruyKaze> well maybe tune2fs -m 0.5 sdb1?
<Dr_Willis> Flip a coin
<Dr_Willis> I doubt if it will metter much
<KruyKaze> lol how about the drive sdb1 or dev/sdb1?
<Dr_Willis> I think part of the reserved space is for lost+found in case the drive ever gets fscked and has stuff put in Lost+found
<Dr_Willis> try one and see
<KruyKaze> ok
<Dr_Willis> sdb1 would work if you were in /dev/ i imagine when you ran the command
<KruyKaze> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<KruyKaze> oh lol
<Dr_Willis> You may want to tweak the Mount Counts also...
<Dr_Willis> and the Label. :)
<Dr_Willis> and perhapss the interval btween checks
<EvilAIM_> Hey, is there a way to configure my CPU Scaling?
<Dr_Willis> I set my disks up where they dont all get checked at the same time after 30+ mounts
<EvilAIM_> And is it recommended to upscale?
<KruyKaze> does it have to be mounted now?
<Dr_Willis> KruyKaze:  ive dontit on mounted fileysstems befor
<Dr_Willis> changes dont get read till the next remount however/reboot
<Dr_Willis>  sudo tune2fs  -l /dev/sdb1
<KruyKaze> tune2fs: Permission denied while trying to open sdb1
<KruyKaze> that works
<KruyKaze> so it's dev/sdb1?
<Dr_Willis> be more concise... ' what works'
<EruditeHermit> hey, when booting, do you guys see a usplash screen?
<Dr_Willis> KruyKaze: perhaps /dev/sdb1   like i used....
<KruyKaze>  sudo tune2fs  -l /dev/sdb1
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt be concise
<KruyKaze> agreed
<Dr_Willis> EruditeHermit:  theres some bugs with it.
<KruyKaze> it gave me a lot of info on the drive
<EruditeHermit> Dr_Willis, like what? I upgraded froma jaunty system but I don't see it. But when I boot a live CD of the beta I see something
<Dr_Willis> EruditeHermit:  you are about the 8th people ive seen today asking about usplash breaking...
<eagles0513875> morning Dr_Willis how are things looking on the update front today
<Dr_Willis> I tend todisable it and xsplash
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  console still broken
<eagles0513875> i havent had that issues surface on vms
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> havent updated my other partition on me macbook yet though
<eagles0513875> got my music rocking atm
<Dr_Willis> Looks like a classic video driver fighting with console/framebuffer glitz
<eagles0513875> shaking the floor with 310watt sub atm
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: what video card
<eagles0513875> laptop is nvidia 9400M chipset
<Dr_Willis> 8800gtsxxx
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> let me try in my vm on this machine its an 8800gt?
<KruyKaze> still can't get tune2fs to work
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: which driver you using the one in the repos
<kblin> KruyKaze: what's the error message?
<KruyKaze> kblin, tune2fs: No such file or directory while trying to open dev/sdb1
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: you using the nv driver or the driver in the repo?
<KruyKaze> kblin, i used tune2fs -m 0.5 dev/sdb1
<Dr_Willis> Nvidia driver 185 i think
<Dr_Willis> was working fine till this week
<kblin> KruyKaze: sure, you're missing a /
<Dr_Willis>  sudo tune2fs  -l /dev/sdb1    <--- learn from examples
<Dr_Willis> :)
<KruyKaze> oh got it :)
<Dr_Willis>  /this/that/whatever --> a 'full' path to a device/file/whatever
<Dr_Willis>   this/that/whatever -> a relative path
<KruyKaze> gotcha
<KruyKaze> ok it's set now i format with gparted?
<Dr_Willis> err.. you are going about it in the wrong order..
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: give it a shot with the nv driver and see if that fixes it if not try the driver from the nvidia site
<Dr_Willis> you tune2fs after you partition/format
<KruyKaze> ok
<Dr_Willis> parttion -> format -> filesystem
<KruyKaze> gparted is still showing 14gigs used so i should refresh it?
<eagles0513875> i was having a weird issue with the nvidia driver in the repos on alpha 5 and no x with that driver but tried the latest from nvidia and it worked just fine
<AnAnt> Hello, why is python2.5 being pulled in today's dist-upgrade ?
<Dr_Willis> KruyKaze:  i mentioned a few times it may not take till the system 'reboots'
<Dr_Willis> many of those settings are read once at boot time by the kernel.
<Dr_Willis> some just need a remount. :) some dont...
<KruyKaze> Dr_Willis, sorry for being a pain i'll reboot
<Dr_Willis> why are you even worried about it? :) if its set.. its done..
<Dr_Willis> what are you wanting todo next?
<Dr_Willis> install? copy data over?  is it going tobe 99% full in the next 10 min? :)
<KruyKaze> make sure it's recognized :)
<Dr_Willis> reboot then and look i guess..
<KruyKaze> ok brb :)
<Dr_Willis> disabling the fb here.. lets se eif that fix;s my consoles... brb
<rsk> Vt broken here aswell
<Dr_Willis> Defainatly somthing odd in the console/drivers area.
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: did it work with the nv driver only
<eagles0513875> prior to installing 185
<Dr_Willis> Not tried those yet.
<Dr_Willis> 185 worked for me since alpha3
<eagles0513875> remove the 185 driver and see if u still have the issue
<eagles0513875> if its still there then try the latest from nvidia itself
<Dr_Willis> i could also try the older kernels.. but im lazy :)
<Dr_Willis> plus i finally got huluplayer for linux working. :)
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: i had a weird issues with 185 in alpha 5 x wouldnt even start with either the nv or driver form repos
<Dr_Willis> so you can bet what ive been wathcing lately.
<eagles0513875> tried the one from nvidia and it fixed that error
<Dr_Willis> This is the first nvidia issue ive had in ages...
<eagles0513875> hehe
<KruyKaze> ok this is nuts storage device manager still says type:ntfs-3g
<eagles0513875> O_O
<KruyKaze> my thought exactly
<Dr_Willis> we dont know what you are doing , or what you have done....
<Dr_Willis> i am guessing you missed some little step. like 'applying' changes in gparted.
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: you want me to boot and update my other partition on my laptop and see if i have the issue with the nv driver cuz i didnt install the 185 driver from repos
<KruyKaze> formatted with gparted to ext4, used sudo tune2fs -m 0.5 /dev/sdb1 and rebooted
<KruyKaze> gparted shows it's ext4
<eagles0513875> KruyKaze: you check the fstab
<KruyKaze> eagles0513875, how?
<eagles0513875> nano /etc/fstab
<eagles0513875> that will bring up a console text editor but take a look and see what it has in there
<KruyKaze> sure enough that shows ntfs-3g
<KruyKaze> gparted is lying to me?
<eagles0513875> KruyKaze: on the partition u created with gparted?
<KruyKaze> eagles0513875, yes sir
<eagles0513875> KruyKaze: im starting to wonder if that is the issue
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: any ideas doc
<KruyKaze> ok i'm reformatting
<KruyKaze> on gparted i'm doing 0 free space ext4 and primary partition
<EvilAIM> Anyone use SMPlayer?
<eagles0513875> KruyKaze: hold on
<KruyKaze> ok
<eagles0513875> KruyKaze: did you run gparted using sudo gparted
<KruyKaze> no
<eagles0513875> thats the only way you can make any changes
<EvilAIM> This player has a dumb play symbole and a counter like: 00:19:05... 00:19:06
<KruyKaze> but it asked for credentials
<eagles0513875> then there is ur problem KruyKaze
<EvilAIM> that sits in the top left
<EvilAIM> I want it to go away when I play vids
<EvilAIM> any ideas
<eagles0513875> KruyKaze: did you commit the changes
<KruyKaze> yes
<KruyKaze> i'll restart gparted with sudo
<eagles0513875> KruyKaze: not sure what this would do but edit the fstab
<eagles0513875> sudo nano /etc/fstab where it says ntfs-3g replace it with ext4
<eagles0513875> and reboot
<KruyKaze> ok
<Dr_Willis> fstab dosent show what anything  'is' it shows what you TOLD it  to be. :)
<Dr_Willis> sudo fdisk -l /dev/deviceinquestion      and see what fdisk says it is
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: he said its showing its ntfs-3g
<KruyKaze> Dr_Willis, i never spoke to it :(
<Dr_Willis> KruyKaze:  the installer or somthing did.. fstab does not macigally change when you edit your partitions
<KruyKaze> i'm reformatting with gparted using sudo now
<Dr_Willis> You must make suer its correct
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: upgrading my install atm not vm to see if i have the same issue i believe im running nv driver
<Dr_Willis> KruyKaze:  refroamting will NOT change /etc/fstab
<KruyKaze> so it needs to be edited
<Dr_Willis> if its formated to ect4. then you edit  fstab to show the change.
<KruyKaze> sounds good
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875 | sudo nano /etc/fstab where it says ntfs-3g replace it with ext4
<Dr_Willis> there may be other edits to make to it also
<Dr_Willis> depending on the exact line
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: thats what i just told him to do
<Dr_Willis>  /dev/whatevber  /media/mountpoint / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<Dr_Willis> oops extra /
<Dr_Willis>  /dev/whatevber  /media/mountpoint ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<Dr_Willis> my fstab dosent even have entries for my ntfs-3g filesystems any more
<Dr_Willis> wonder how its mointing them. :) must be  the automounter stuff
<KruyKaze> i am trying to get rid fo all windows traces
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: regarding your console issue im currently updating and i dont have the nvidia driver installed
<Dr_Willis> KruyKaze:  then delete the lines that mention ntfs-3g and put in proper entries.
<KruyKaze> can i do sudo gedit that file?
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  yea i need to check the bug listings
<Dr_Willis> KruyKaze:  yes.. or use whatever editor you want
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: ill let you know how it goes i have a ton updates to download
<Dr_Willis> a proper entry would use the UUID of the filesystems you are wanting to mount.
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: and wifi is broken with the pllasma-widget-network manager again
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  yep. Im waiting a day or so to update my other machines
<eagles0513875> i have what i need backed up
<eagles0513875> which is my .ssh and .gnupg folders
<eagles0513875> the dev work i can easily get again so its no big
<eagles0513875> its in bzr anyway
<KruyKaze> all i changed in that line is ntfs-3g to ext4
<Dr_Willis> KruyKaze:  whates the exact line now?
<Dr_Willis>  ntfs-3g is very diffrent  and proberly just changeing tha one thing is not correct.
<KruyKaze> Dr_Willis, /dev/sdb1                                  /media/sdb1    ext4         users,user,owner       0  0
<Dr_Willis> You probery do not need the users/user/owner option.
<Dr_Willis>   /dev/whatevber  /media/mountpoint / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<KruyKaze> maybe i should put defaults
<TheInfinity> but you need defauls
<TheInfinity> *defaults
<Dr_Willis>  is the default options I got for my / partition
<Dr_Willis> You dont need user/users/owner  (some of those ive enver even heard of befor) becuse the users are not going tobe mountint the filesystem
<KruyKaze> changed to defaults using device manager
<KruyKaze> /dev/sdb1                                  /media/sdb1    ext4         defaults               0  0
<Dr_Willis> Your user wont beable to write to the filesystem unless you either chown it tobe owned by them.. or make a directory on it. and chown THAT tobe owned by them
<Dr_Willis>  and /media/sdb1 MUST exist befor you can mount that filesystem
<KruyKaze> i'll chown it
<KruyKaze> chowned
<KruyKaze> it sounds like reboot time
<Dr_Willis> no need to reboot
<Dr_Willis> sudo mount -a
<KruyKaze> it's mounted
<Dr_Willis> and if you chowned it BEFOR it was mounted..  the chown wont matter....
<Dr_Willis> you have to chown it after its mounted
<KruyKaze> yes
<KruyKaze> done in that order
<KruyKaze> now i'll transfer my 500 gis to that drive
<eagles0513875> KruyKaze: why the flip make it harder on urself
<KruyKaze> gigs*
<KruyKaze> eagles0513875, flip?
<eagles0513875> instead of another word which cant be mentioned in here
<KruyKaze> how did i make it harder on my self eagles0513875?
 * ghendar waves to eagles0513875 
<eagles0513875> hey ghendar
<eagles0513875> to stay having to chown it before and after
<eagles0513875> why not just set it to auto mount
<eagles0513875> just copy the fstab entry to what ur / partition is set to
<KruyKaze> eagles0513875, i was just following dr's instructions
<Dr_Willis> all i did was cut/past the  entry in my fstab for / :) and added a path
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: wouldnt it be easier for him to just copy an fstab entry that is already auto mounted?
<Dr_Willis> if he evenhas any
<Dr_Willis> best would be to use the UUID= type format
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: in that case how does one find out the UUID of a partition
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<eagles0513875> ahhh i just learned something new :)
<ghendar> wait... there was a rationale?!  ;)
<eagles0513875> ghendar: long story
<eagles0513875> lol
<KruyKaze> lol
<ghendar> I prefer my devs to be willy nilly types
<eagles0513875> lol
<ghendar> like... ooooh UUID... acronymy goodness, lets use it!
<Dr_Willis> I mount minebased on LABEL  :)
<KruyKaze> transferring 500 gigs will only take 1hand 15mins
<eagles0513875> heheh ghendar
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: whats the advantage of using uuid
<EvilAIM> Dangit!
<ghendar> KruyKaze, 1hand?!  so you can only do it twice then?  ;)
<EvilAIM> I can't figure this damn thing out
<KruyKaze> 1h and * :D
<EvilAIM> Can someone help me
<EvilAIM> anyone know anything about smplayer?
<ghendar> EvilAIM, depends
<KruyKaze> that damn thing sux
<EvilAIM> Well, it has a clock
<EvilAIM> like, when I'm watching a movie
<EvilAIM> it counts up in seconds...
<EvilAIM> I want that gone...
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lm-sensors-3/+bug/447837
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447837 in lm-sensors-3 "asus_atk0110 driver not enabled in kernel configuration by default" [Undecided,New]
<EvilAIM> GOT IT!
<EvilAIM> YAY!
<KruyKaze> good
<EvilAIM> Options -> OSD -> blah
<EvilAIM> where blah you set what you want
<EvilAIM> just fyi
<EvilAIM> :)
<eagles0513875> darthanubis: i would take that to the ubuntu-kernel channel
<KruyKaze> why do u like smplayer?
<EvilAIM> Because, it lets me do stuff
<EvilAIM> haha
<EvilAIM> This is semi-interesting to explain
<darthanubis> eagles0513875, k
<KruyKaze> awesome
<EvilAIM> smplayer allows something called vdpau
<eagles0513875> KruyKaze: you got ur probelm sorted
<KruyKaze> fixed that file
<EvilAIM> which allows me to use my Video Card to take most of the load of HD movies:)
<KruyKaze> but still shows 14gigs used
<KruyKaze> EvilAIM, gotcha
<EvilAIM> It's 1337
<KruyKaze> EvilAIM, like in xbmc?
<EvilAIM> ?
<EvilAIM> xbmc allows for it?
<KruyKaze> xbox media center
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: ping. rebooting now to see if i have the console issue
<KruyKaze> EvilAIM, yes
<EvilAIM> Nice
<KruyKaze> yes
<EvilAIM> Well, I'll stick to my low resources;)
<EvilAIM> I also upscaled my proc
<KruyKaze> how low?
<EvilAIM> as ubuntu seems to down scale it
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: were u running konsole from the desktop or a tty console
<EvilAIM> I was sitting at 1 ghz
<EvilAIM> now I'm at 2.3
<KruyKaze> i'm looking to get htpc
<EvilAIM> on my dual core
<eagles0513875> EvilAIM: watch ur temps
<eagles0513875> if youre overclocking
<KruyKaze> it's ok it's winter now
<EvilAIM> it's not over clocking
<Dr_Willis> Console. :) not Konsole
<KruyKaze> EvilAIM, u mean ubuntu was not using it fully?
<EvilAIM> I think if I over clocked from 1 gigz to 2.3 gigs it'd blow my house up;)
<EvilAIM> correct
<EvilAIM> ubuntu down scales
<KruyKaze> in general?
<EvilAIM> yes
<KruyKaze> i have a dual core on my laptop
<EvilAIM> check what your cpu usage is...
<EvilAIM> and think about what they are
<KruyKaze> fsck! how do i upscale?
<EvilAIM> haha
<KruyKaze> and how do i know if i'm downscaled?
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: its a bug with ur driver nv works fine for me but then again im on a different card :( a 9400M
<EvilAIM> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<EvilAIM> type that
<eagles0513875> EvilAIM: thats probably the power management though
<eagles0513875> u dont need to be full power all the time
<EvilAIM> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<KruyKaze> EvilAIM, is that a command?
<eagles0513875> granted it will throttle up probably for compilation of programs etc
<EvilAIM> and type that
<EvilAIM> no
<EvilAIM> use the first command to see what your set at
<EvilAIM> it'll be CPU MHZ:
<EvilAIM> and the second command will tell you how high it can go
<EvilAIM> just paste bin results or something
<KruyKaze> 2400000 2133000 1867000 1600000
<eagles0513875> so 2.4 2.13 1.86 1.6
<KruyKaze> yes
<KruyKaze> but i'm at 1.6
<eagles0513875> KruyKaze: means ur not doing anything processor intensive
<KruyKaze> that is soo messed up
<eagles0513875> KruyKaze: you on a laptop
<eagles0513875> KruyKaze: when u start copying data it should throttle up
<Trewas> frequency scaling does not affect performance, the frequency will be ramped up when it is needed, other times some energy is saved by running the processor at lower speed
<KruyKaze> right now on desktop
<eagles0513875> same concept for desktops
<KruyKaze> oh i see
<eagles0513875> like Trewas only goes all out when u doing something that needs all the processing power
<KruyKaze> got me worried there
<EvilAIM> ya
<EvilAIM> so the command is:
<KruyKaze> to run at 2.4 all the time?
<EvilAIM> sudo cpufreq-selector -f 2400000
<EvilAIM> ya
<EvilAIM> makes yur shit quick
<KruyKaze> why would i want that?
<EvilAIM> Because, instead of the CPU getting boosted only when it needs, which means lags...
<EvilAIM> it just runs at that temp
<EvilAIM> but the thing about this command is
<KruyKaze> oh i see
<EvilAIM> it isn't static, meaning once you reboot, it'll turn itself off
<KruyKaze> nitro? lol
<EvilAIM> :)
<EvilAIM> pretty much
<eagles0513875> KruyKaze: ignore him anyway its safer on ur energy bill when u dont need all the power
<eagles0513875> right now my mobo is pulling bout 59watts
<EvilAIM> I use this command when I need to watch Mooooovies
<KruyKaze> it's like revving up all the time
<NinjaPlimsolls> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> seen it get throttled up as high as 90watts
<eagles0513875> hey NinjaPlimsolls
<NinjaPlimsolls> eagles0513875, my motherboard is pulling 459watts ;)
<eagles0513875> O_O
<KruyKaze> mothership?
 * eagles0513875 pictures NinjaPlimsolls motherboard melting
<NinjaPlimsolls> eagles0513875, with all 6 of my geforce cards, it pulls 1.21 gigawatts
<Dr_Willis> fry eggs on the cpu
<KruyKaze> eagles0513875, how do you do that?
<NinjaPlimsolls> but my flux capacitor isnt working :(
<eagles0513875> NinjaPlimsolls: you flipping serious
<eagles0513875> KruyKaze: do what
<KruyKaze> * eagles0513875 pictures NinjaPlimsolls motherboard melting
<eagles0513875> lol NinjaPlimsolls how are your warp cores :P
<NinjaPlimsolls> eagles0513875, had to jettison it last week, got a phone call from PowerGen :(
<Dr_Willis> 'the engines canna take any moar!'
<KruyKaze> *test
<eagles0513875> hehe KruyKaze pulling that amount of electricity the components i dont think could handle it
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: you get my pm
<Dr_Willis> Not really.. been playing 'kq' for a while. :)
<KruyKaze> no i mean that * comment
<Dr_Willis> !info kq
<Dr_Willis> poor bot is slow.
<ubottu> kq (source: kq): adventure game in the spirit of Final Fantasy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.cvs20070319-1.1 (karmic), package size 220 kB, installed size 820 kB
<NinjaPlimsolls> i think it needs some coffee
<KruyKaze> eagles0513875, plz
<NinjaPlimsolls> Dr_Willis, FF7 is still the best roleplaying game ever made
<KruyKaze> NinjaPlimsolls, agreed
<Dr_Willis> The Playstation 1 emulator in  the repos.. does work nicely.. Im pretty sure it played FF7...
<Dr_Willis> Or was that a ps2 game. i forget.. I had one for the PC also...
<KruyKaze> psx
<NinjaPlimsolls> I still have a PSX so I dig it out sometimes and play through
<Dr_Willis> I never did finish it. :)
<NinjaPlimsolls> Blasphemer!
<KruyKaze> so how do i make a comment"kruykaze is eating a sandwitch" ?
<Dr_Willis> i forget how far i got.. i think  that was also the one that was out on the PC.
<NinjaPlimsolls> type /me blablabla
 * KruyKaze blabla
<KruyKaze> :D
 * Dr_Willis has no idea how to make a comment"kruykaze is eating a sandwitch" ?
<KruyKaze> thx
<NinjaPlimsolls> yeah the PC version of it was terrible
<NinjaPlimsolls> youd get about 4 hours into it, be free of Midgar and then it would crash
 * KruyKaze beat ff7 with 2000 hp max
<EvilAIM> :)
<EvilAIM> There
<EvilAIM> I have an icon for "NoS"
<Dr_Willis> last i recall any FF game.. i some how got stuck in a loop where i couldent finish...
<EvilAIM> and one for "New Breaks"
<EvilAIM> ;)
<Dr_Willis> then again - it could of been  i hackec the save game file also...
<EvilAIM> one sets my cpu at 2gigahertz
 * NinjaPlimsolls bred a gold chocobo, had knights of the round, and killed all weapons ;)
<Dr_Willis> shame that one FF-like game that came out 3 mo ago./ (2 mo?) aparently sucked badly
<KruyKaze> that was a great achievement
<KruyKaze> can u imagine beating sephiroth with 200hp?
<KruyKaze> 2000*
<NinjaPlimsolls> Ruby weapon was easy.... tried killing it normally a few times but died like a dog, so I just mimed knights of the round on every char and scellotaped the button down lol
<Dr_Willis> KruyKaze:  your inner geek is showing. :)
<KruyKaze> :D
<NinjaPlimsolls> made a cuppa, came back and the fight win screen was up :P
<KruyKaze> i'm not afraid to show it
<NinjaPlimsolls> i think i fought him with 9999
<KruyKaze> pu$$y!
<NinjaPlimsolls> :(
<KruyKaze> sorry
 * NinjaPlimsolls sits on the naughty step
<KruyKaze> :D
<KruyKaze> i basically didn't level up and faught him
<KruyKaze> it was fscking hard
<KruyKaze> still have the music playing in my head
<NinjaPlimsolls> i remember the Cosmo Canyon theme
<eagles0513875> hey guys can u keep it to karmic talk or head to kubuntu-offtopic plz
<KruyKaze> :'(
<EvilAIM> hey
<EvilAIM> kruy
<EvilAIM> you in gnome?
<KruyKaze> EvilAIM, yes
<EvilAIM> right click a panel
<EvilAIM> click add to panel
<KruyKaze> ok
<EvilAIM> "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor"
<EvilAIM> :)
<eagles0513875> KruyKaze: its nothing against you just not productive to those who need help with karmic
<EvilAIM> blamo
<EvilAIM> right there
<KruyKaze> eagles0513875, sorry no one else was talking at all
<EvilAIM> Lets you scale and pick yur own shit
<NinjaPlimsolls> yeah sorry eagles0513875, i feel more like a squatter in this room anyways lol
<eagles0513875> lol NinjaPlimsolls hehe well i kinda am as well cuz i only seem to have issues once in a blue moon
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: your issue with console didnt surface for me with the nv driver btw
<KruyKaze> EvilAIM, then?
<NinjaPlimsolls> are .debs installing ok now from GUI?
<EvilAIM> just look at it
<EvilAIM> that's the exact thing I was telling you about
<EvilAIM> you can pick power save
<EvilAIM> performance...
<bain> Morning
<NinjaPlimsolls> morning bain
<EvilAIM> That's leet man
<KruyKaze> oh isee :D
<bain> So I seemt o have found a bug in grub with my setup. Who can I pass the information along to ?
<KruyKaze> is that new?
<bain> I'm doing a bug report as well
 * Dr_Willis files a slug report.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> frost killed the bugs
 * EvilAIM touches you *
 * NinjaPlimsolls looks at EvilAIM
<NinjaPlimsolls> Stop touching meeeeee!
<Dr_Willis> Dont make me stop this car!
<Dr_Willis> i WILl turn  this thing around!
<KruyKaze> lol
<NinjaPlimsolls> does anyone here code XHTML or PHP or anything like that?
<eagles0513875> i know html NinjaPlimsolls
<eagles0513875> hahaha Dr_Willis what u filling a slug against :P
<NinjaPlimsolls> I'm trying to find a decent editor to use, right now I'm giving Bluefish a whirl
<bain> *sigh* I really hope they fix xterm ...
<NinjaPlimsolls> just wondered if there are any other editors
<eagles0513875> NinjaPlimsolls: take a look at genii
<eagles0513875> !genii
<ubottu> See !coffee
<eagles0513875> wtf
<bain> NinjaPlimsolls: vi ?
<eagles0513875> !geany
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geany
<eagles0513875> whoops wrong genii
<NinjaPlimsolls> vi is like siphillis
<eagles0513875> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18-1 (karmic), package size 2310 kB, installed size 6492 kB
<bain> NinjaPlimsolls: some of us enjoy catching siphillis :P
<eagles0513875> NinjaPlimsolls: geany supports over 30 different languages from html to php to c++ pascal and fortan and more
<Dr_Willis> vim Owns you. :)
<Dr_Willis> I also use geany
<NinjaPlimsolls> cool I'll take a look
<eagles0513875> YAY THE FUN OF DOING ENTITY RELATIONSHIP DIAGRAMS
<eagles0513875> whoops sry for caps
<eagles0513875> ill brb
<NinjaPlimsolls> i do most of my coding plaintext anyway, just want nice features like sticking in tags etc
<bain> eagles0513875: cound be worse .. you could be doing corportate strategy documentation :)
<NinjaPlimsolls> hey, i may be a coder, but that doesnt stop me from being lazy :P
<eagles0513875> bain: its part of my course which is alot of math and programming this yr
<eagles0513875> bsc computing and information systems
<KruyKaze> ok night guys
<eagles0513875> NinjaPlimsolls: then go back to winblows :P use dreamweaver u lazy bum
<eagles0513875> hahaha
<eagles0513875> j/k
<NinjaPlimsolls> eagles0513875, wtf?
<eagles0513875> hehe j/k bro
<NinjaPlimsolls> I just said I do all my coding plaintext
<eagles0513875> ] <NinjaPlimsolls> hey, i may be a coder, but that doesnt stop me from being lazy :P
<eagles0513875> thats what i was responding to NinjaPlimsolls :P
<eagles0513875> if you want to really be lazy dreamweave takes coding out of web programming
<eagles0513875> ill be back
<NinjaPlimsolls> oh no, i like coding
<NinjaPlimsolls> i just dont like typing <br /> 60 times per document lol
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> copy paste my friend
<NinjaPlimsolls> i know :(
<eagles0513875> ahhh wrong type of lazy then lol
<eagles0513875> brb
<bullgard4> What is the function of the loadable kernel driver 'videodev'? The information output of 'modinfo': "v4l1-compat" does mean what?
<NinjaPlimsolls> dunno if bazaar-type development would work for a website? id just kick back and let ppl sort out W3C compliance for me :P
<bain> *sigh* not to figure out hot o manually install grub on karmic ..
<NinjaPlimsolls> what happened bane?
<NinjaPlimsolls> bain*
<bain> NinjaPlimsolls: grub installer is dying on my during install on one machine.
<NinjaPlimsolls> not good
<bain> Nope ...
<bain> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/440803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440803 in grub-installer "grub-installer fail on karmic" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<NinjaPlimsolls> hmm weird
<NinjaPlimsolls> mine worked fine
<bain> hmmm ... why would grub not be installed on the base ..
<NinjaPlimsolls> tell you what you could do
<NinjaPlimsolls> just get a 9.04 live cd and do sudo update-manager -d
<bain> ummmm no .. I'm in the dark side of the internet, where we pay for bandwidth
<NinjaPlimsolls> haha :P
<vinvin> hi
<vinvin> I have a question about karmic: I am using it on an hp7 laptop, and the sound level is quite low, and has a lot of bass
<vinvin> is there a way to fix this ??
<bain> *sigh* .. I give up .. I'll wait for the release and see how it goes ...
<vinvin> I prefer the kubuntu interface but might give up beacause of this sound problem
<Dr_Willis> gnome dosent have th sound issues?
<EvilAIM> what?
<EvilAIM> That just gave me a head ache
 * Dr_Willis hits EvilAIM  on the toe with a rice mallet.. there ya got.. you will frget about the headache now.,
<vinvin> well I haven't tried, but in 9.04 it did not
<Dr_Willis> theres been a lot of tweaks/changes to the sound system. I still get a popping noise all the time. :(
<vinvin> ok
<NinjaPlimsolls> brb
<NinjaPlimsolls> lets see if todays updates nuke my system
<bullgard4> What is the function of the loadable kernel driver 'videodev'? The information output of 'modinfo': "v4l1-compat" does mean what?
<NinjaPlimsolls> weee nothing broke :D
<NinjaPlimsolls> wb eagles0513875
<Dr_Willis> file a bug.. :)
<Dr_Willis> 'Updates dident break somthing.... bug #9999999'
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 9999999 could not be found
<NinjaPlimsolls> lol
<NinjaPlimsolls> haven't had any problems running karmic or doing any of the updates
<NinjaPlimsolls> so I must be blessed
 * NinjaPlimsolls touches wood
<eagles0513875> ty ty
<eagles0513875> bug #1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: filed ur slug :P
<eagles0513875> NinjaPlimsolls: me neither no issues
<eagles0513875> but Dr_Willis i really think there is an issue with certain things that got updated from jaunty to karmic possibly xorg or stuff of the sort
<Dr_Willis> yea - This is a clean install.. ive not  had any issues till yesterdays update.. watching a video now. i willreboot and try the older kernel next.  as trouble shooting
<NinjaPlimsolls> eagles0513875, have you read any of the stuff about Lucid Lynx?
 * Dr_Willis is watching a 'meet the gimp tutorial'
<eagles0513875> no i havent yet NinjaPlimsolls
<eagles0513875> hahah guys go to this bug
<eagles0513875> bug number 1
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<NinjaPlimsolls> eagles0513875, shuttleworth wants to remove aptitude and synaptic, and just use the Ubuntu software centre
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text)
<Dr_Willis> first thing i will install will be synaptic......
<eagles0513875> O_O NinjaPlimsolls interesting
<Dr_Willis> :0
<GobiTheGoblin> Hi guys =)  I use this netbook-remix (nvidia, amd), and I have no virtual consoles. Is this common?
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin:  talk to Dr_Willis he seems to be having console issues
<NinjaPlimsolls> eagles0513875, and karmic is the last of GNOME 2.8(something) releases, lynx will have GNOME 3
<Dr_Willis> GobiTheGoblin:  what video card/chipset?
<eagles0513875> NinjaPlimsolls: hopefully all gnome users wont have issues with it like when 4.0 was rolled out
<Dr_Willis> there was someone in here earlier that had no login: showing up.. im having gfx issues on the consoles.
<vinvin> ok, I've filled a bug report regarding my sound problem
<NinjaPlimsolls> eagles0513875, you mean KDE4? well granted KDE is atrocious
<GobiTheGoblin> Dr_Willis: nvidia C51 i believe (lspci)
<eagles0513875> ya NinjaPlimsolls but it has come along way
<NinjaPlimsolls> eagles0513875, you know whats stopping me from using it?
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: are you using the 185 driver from the repositories
<eagles0513875> NinjaPlimsolls: what
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: yep
<Dr_Willis> GobiTheGoblin:  are the consoles 'blank' or is it full of video garbage?
<NinjaPlimsolls> treating every icon on the desktop as either some weird folder view thing, or a widget
<NinjaPlimsolls> didnt we talk about this the other day? lol
<GobiTheGoblin> Dr_Willis: actually, tty1 is garbage others are blank
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: remove it and see if you still have the same issue with the generic nv driver
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: k, will try. I come back after tests to give results. =)
<eagles0513875> ok GobiTheGoblin
<eagles0513875> i had something similar where i wouldnt get x workign with 185 in alpha 5
<eagles0513875> nv wouldnt work either
<eagles0513875> as soon as i tried the driver form nvidia it worked just fine which i found out to be odd
<NinjaPlimsolls> for me eagles0513875, GNOME seems to be the more logical of the two DE's
<eagles0513875> the way things are sorted there i get uber confused
<NinjaPlimsolls> ive always used GNOME though, same with you and KDE i expect?
<Dr_Willis> Gnome needs to get over the 'our users are idiots' mentality however.
<NinjaPlimsolls> oh definitely, I just prefer GTK, the layout and other stuff
<darthanubis> Dr_Willis, are they that far off the mark, considering the questions from buntu users?
<Dr_Willis> darthanubis:  yes.
<NinjaPlimsolls> it does lack deeper customisation stuff
<Dr_Willis> We 'can' handle settings for the screen saver... :)
<darthanubis> #ubuntu disagrees with you I think
 * nonix4 ponders whether "Fix Released" is wrong state for bugs with fix only in Karmic so far, while Karmic is still "not released"?
<Dr_Willis> we can handle  seperate wallpapers for each desktop
<Dr_Willis> #1 question i see in #ubntu these days all relate to flash problems.. or people wanting features in gnome
<darthanubis> Dr_Willis, i agree with you...but they have to bring users along slowly
<Dr_Willis> Then have check box's/settings to show/hide the advanced features
<NinjaPlimsolls> darthanubis, very very true
<NinjaPlimsolls> I tried KDE and got lost very quickly
<Dr_Willis> kde4 is confuseing at first..
<cybersplice> Dr_Willis, seriously. Flash is SO vital.
<darthanubis> I LOVE KDe4.3 but the Plasmoids are still very weak
<Dr_Willis> then  it crashin gall the time makes kde4 harder to figure out
<NinjaPlimsolls> i just dont like the idea of plasmoids, at all
<Dr_Willis> I still think windowmaker and its warf handled 'widgits' best.. :)
<NinjaPlimsolls> yup
<Dr_Willis> but i think that feature has been removed from kde4 also..
<Dr_Willis> kde3 could have a warf-panel i recall.
<darthanubis> I ran KDE4.3 for a month and a half and enjoyed it, but found myself using allGTK apps
<NinjaPlimsolls> well, to be fair, the only OS that handles things like widgets sensibly and in a very accessible manner is OSX
<darthanubis> If I'm goin gto do that, whats the point
<Dr_Willis> Os-X pushes widgits so hard the new mac mice have a button just to show the widgits
<NinjaPlimsolls> wow how lazy
<darthanubis> I just can't do Jobs, or Ballmer
<NinjaPlimsolls> considering all they needed to press previously was an F key
<darthanubis> at all
<Dr_Willis> next tiem you are at a store check out the aqpple mice.. theres a little round button. (i though i twas a scroll wheel/ball at furst)
<NinjaPlimsolls> me neither, Ballmer is pompous and apple hardware is over-priced
<darthanubis> apple hardware is over-priced<<<<<<<<<TOTALLY
<Dr_Willis> Then again.. that almost makes up for other lacking features of OS-X
<NinjaPlimsolls> I just wish some designers would sit down and really get their teeth into a decent looking default ubuntu theme
<darthanubis> I like the new looks in Ubuntu
<darthanubis> LOVE the icon sts
<NinjaPlimsolls> and some icons that dont look like they were made in the 1980's with a copy of Deluxe Paint
<darthanubis> sets
<ectropy> I like big butts and I cannot lie.
<Dr_Willis> I LIKED deluxe pait. :)
<NinjaPlimsolls> I preferred painting in BASIC ;)
<ectropy> I preferred painting in macpaint
<ectropy> yes, google knows about macpaint
<GobiTheGoblin> back again. No help there, drivers from nvidia.com didn't help
<ghendar> I had a script at some point called photoslop... all it did was open an image apply a mosaic pattern and blur to it so it looked like you spilled a bunch of paint
<GobiTheGoblin> actually, now all consoles prints garbage... o_O
<NinjaPlimsolls> lol
<ghendar> GobiTheGoblin, well, at least they're printing! ;)
<GobiTheGoblin> ghendar: :P
<ectropy> I had this special plastic adhesive transparent stuff that had wavy lines on it once. You'd knife it along the shoreline, peel off the wax paper, carefully appply it to where oyu wanted it to look watery, then scan it in.
 * darthanubis wonders when Google will deem US too stupid to inhabit the planet?
<darthanubis> and take measures
 * NinjaPlimsolls puts on some SoulFly
<bullgard4> '~ $ modinfo videodev; Device registrar for Video4Linux drivers v2.' How can I determine what driver did Ubuntu 9.10 for my USB web cam?
<GobiTheGoblin> uuuh.. k. I found this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/447791
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447791 in linux-meta "after update to 2.6.31-13,the virtual Console Huap" [Undecided,New]
<bullgard4> '~ $ modinfo videodev; Device registrar for Video4Linux drivers v2.' How can I determine what driver did Ubuntu 9.10 load for my USB web cam?
<Dr_Willis> GobiTheGoblin:  if you rearange the windows on the desktopp... then go back to the consoles.. do the garbage look differently?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm that bug report.. is rather...  lacking in info :)
<GobiTheGoblin> Dr_Willis: Actually no. It stays the same. It flickers just before entering X
<Dr_Willis> GobiTheGoblin:  on mine i see 'large vague blocks' and aparently those are the various windows i have on the desktop
<Dr_Willis> if i rearange the windows on X.. then the console 'garbage' changes
<Dr_Willis> done watching my video. :) guess i will look into it more now.
<Dr_Willis> but i dont want to reboot now.. i got downloads going on. :)
<Dr_Willis> gotta love it when you are gettting 1.1mb/s downloads... dont want to reboot now.
<EvilAIM> that isn't your normal speed?
<Dr_Willis> depends on what the servers are sending  to me.
<Dr_Willis> total ive seen higher then that.. but rarely from a single server.
<GobiTheGoblin> Dr_Willis: Well with me there is actually very little garbage.. 20 short green lines.. and few blue dots.. but after i change back to X, the whole screen flicers with blue blocks. Well, actually this not a big deal for me :P
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: still didnt work for you
<Dr_Willis> GobiTheGoblin:  yea. its annoyng.. ibe seen similer issues in the past with X drivers and consoles messing up
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: no..
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: now get the nvidia driver from the nvidia site
<eagles0513875> that fixed issues for me
<luca> hi everyone
<cybersplice> Hi luca.
<shoss> hello, which is the firmware directory on karmic?
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: yea. only difference is that now I have same garbage on all virtual consoles :D progress, here I come :D
<eagles0513875> hi luca
<luca> I need help - I cannot boot into my system anymore, it hangs at "starting cryptswap"
<eagles0513875> heheh GobiTheGoblin the latest driver from nvidia itself should fix it
<cybersplice> luca, did you create an encrypted /home dir?
<cybersplice> wait cryptswap
<cybersplice> encrypted the whole machine?
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: It might be related to kernel... what I am doing here, I might as well test it straight away... cya
<eagles0513875> O_O
<luca> cybersplice: I selected the option to have an encrypted home, which implies having also an encrypted swap
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: let me know
<EvilAIM> I still don't understand why people are using crypt on there home machines
<EvilAIM> seems dumb to me
<luca> cybersplice: problem is, now nothing functions, after yesterday I had some problems (grub-pc got removed during an upgrade, kernel was upgraded, I removed old kernel .. oops! Now grub is fixed, kinda, but eve if the kernel starts, cryptswap hangs)
<luca> EvilAIM: this is a laptop, not properly a home machine
<shoss> hello, which is the firmware directory on karmic?
<hifi> shoss: /lib/firmware/ as always
<luca> EvilAIM: however I have to say that it is more hassle than it is worth, at this point, considering also that nowhere was written "no hibernation possible" AND that I am not able to access my data from live, in any way :(
<EvilAIM> I personally don't care about data THAT much to deal with it
<bullgard4> '~ $ modinfo videodev; Device registrar for Video4Linux drivers v2.' How can I determine what driver did Ubuntu 9.10 load for my USB web cam?
<EvilAIM> at the end of the day if you have your CC #'s or something like that on your computer you're a moron anyways
<cybersplice> luca, it sounds like the encryption keys must have been lost
<luca> cybersplice: dunno how that could have possibly happened; is there any way to repair it?
<EvilAIM> *watches South Park in 1080p*...
<EvilAIM> Really?
<EvilAIM> this is not normal..
<luca> EvilAIM: CC?
<shoss> hifi: shouldn't i have a /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent ?
<cybersplice> luca, my guess is when you lost those packages (not the kernel), the keys were perhaps overwritten. As to recovery, if the keys were DELETED then, no. Kf n
<cybersplice> it depends where/how the keys are
<EvilAIM> Credit Card...
<cybersplice> EvilAIM, I bet you can see every pore on their skin.
<EvilAIM> haha
<EvilAIM> it's so stupid
<EvilAIM> You can see the texture of the cardboard...
<hifi> shoss: I dont have /etc/hotplug so I don't know
<GobiTheGoblin> well that was smooth.. I crashed this with overheating :P So, testing with 31-12 was A dumb idea :P
<luca> cybersplice: ok, I had recorded the passphrase, and I am following the instructions here: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html
<luca> cybersplice: terminal spits out this error: "Error: Your kernel does not support filename encryption"
<cybersplice> splarg
<cybersplice> what kernel is running?
<luca> the live cd one
<cybersplice> that's the problem, obviously
<luca> I have performed the ecryptfs-add-passphrase --fnek part
<luca> mmm
<luca> wait
<cybersplice> that might have splatted the keys itself
<luca> maybe I did not do one thing properly
<luca> one sec
<cybersplice> let me look at your doc
<cybersplice> ok.
<cybersplice> luca, that should work pretty well, if it's not working then the best bet is to chroot into the broken system and reinstall the correct kernel
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: you try new nvidia driver from nvidia or not yet
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: Yea, I have the official one
<eagles0513875> and did it fix the issue
<luca> cybersplice: ok, it's working, at least now I have access to my data
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: nope
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> then i dunno :(
<cybersplice> luca, yes, good stuff. Hope you're frantically performing your backup!
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: It's ok really.. i rarely even use it
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: did u upgrade it from jaunty
<eagles0513875> *you
<luca> cybersplice: I am grabbing my disk! :)
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: No, clean install
<eagles0513875> strange GobiTheGoblin
<cybersplice> luca, i had to get PGP Universal Server at work, becuase my users are endlessly expert at forgetting their passphrases... similar issues ensued..
<eagles0513875> is there a channel on freenode for the netbook remix GobiTheGoblin
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: that would be really strange if it would be up to that
<eagles0513875> lol GobiTheGoblin cuz i had some issues with upgrading from jaunty to karmic
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: well I think those smart devs figure this one out eventually too.. It is not so big of a deal for me. All i wanted to test emacs on it
<o_portista17> can someone thell me, what version of Firefox, do you all have on ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> !info firefox | o_portista17
<ubottu> o_portista17: firefox (source: firefox-3.5): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 70 kB, installed size 128 kB
<cybersplice> luca, not that you forgot your passphrase, obviously..
<eagles0513875> o_portista17: that answer your question :)
<o_portista17> thank you
<cybersplice> ubottu is so win.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is so win.
<o_portista17> my firefox, it's now, Shiretoko ;<
 * cybersplice facepalm.
<luca> cybersplice: yeah, thankfully I had immediately printed it out
<cybersplice> luca, you're supposed to  memorise it!
 * cybersplice wonders if everyone is as paranoid as he is, and has four 20+ character passphrases memorised....
<luca> cybersplice: an exadecimal passphrase of about 20 characters? not about to happen, I fear
<luca> cybersplice: I have a *very* solid memorised login passphrase, to be sure, but the encrypted passphrase is a bit too much for me ;)
<cybersplice> luca: Hah! Fair enough. Keep it secret, keep it safe.
<cybersplice> My kitteh wants to talk to #ubuntu+1
<cybersplice> Bloody cat...
<GobiTheGoblin> luca: It's easy. Think a sentence, like "My cat is driving me mad" etc and when you type it, use a letter from upper right or left.. like "M" -> "K", "y" -> "7" etc
<GobiTheGoblin> You get "K7 fw6 9e r59g9jy k4 kwr"
<cybersplice> To be honest, long sentences are far easier to remember than complex nonalphanumeric phrases and almost as strong.
<luca> GobiTheGoblin: sounds like a good advice, but I am not going to follow it with such an important thing straight away :D
<cybersplice> Hells, adding spaces exponentially increases bruteforce complexity.
 * cybersplice does information security for a living.
<luca> cybersplice: I agree. Here I am talking about the exadecimal passphrase needed to restore the keys in the encrypted home case. Actually, without the login passphrase, I guess a cracker would be still out there in cold
<GobiTheGoblin> luca: When I got used to it, I never looked back =)
<luca> GobiTheGoblin: :)
<cybersplice> luca, given a user who is not an idiot, WDE makes local data security pretty much irrelevant.
<Dr_Willis> so using all spaces makes it impossible to bruteforce
<Dr_Willis> :)
<diverse_izzue> when i suspend my laptop by closing the lid it falls asleep again right after waking up. when i thereafter wake it up with the power button, it stays up. known bug?
<cybersplice> In using dropbox / ubuntu one, etc, i tend to GPG the files i upload, so again, cracking is largely irrelevant.
<cybersplice> Dr_Willis, Totally. Throw in a fullstop somewhere and you're golden.
<luca> cybersplice: ok now I am doing my backups, question, could have performed the "ecryptfs-add-passphrase" solved my problem?
<cybersplice> luca, why not check your /var/log/messages to see if there was a kernel fault.
<luca> by the way: being able to access the data from the live MUST be made more user-friendly, not easier, more user-friendly
<luca> cybersplice: -.-'
<luca> sometimes I am an imbecile
<icesmurf> howdy.
<icesmurf> anyone here familiar with the dell-laptop package?
<icesmurf> er kernel module i mean :)
<GobiTheGoblin> diverse_izzue: I have similar issues
<GobiTheGoblin> diverse_izzue: though, don't know about bug report tough
<cybersplice> luca, i'm always an imbecile.
<diverse_izzue> GobiTheGoblin, you haven't reported it?
<cybersplice> icesmurf, i'm on a dell laptop and i've never used it. :D
<dupondje> somebody here can test something in Thunderbird? I have enabled that when I mark a message as SPAM, it gets moved to Junk folder, but when I mark a mail as spam, it just gets marked and not moved ...
<luca> cybersplice: ;) ok, going through it
<diverse_izzue> GobiTheGoblin, are your issues similar or the same?
<GobiTheGoblin> diverse_izzue: no
<luca> cybersplice: this is odd! no more log messages after I did the reboot from which all this mess started
<GobiTheGoblin> diverse_izzue: well, If I unplug this from power cord, when as sleeps, it wakes up and then starts to hibernate
<luca> cybersplice: not even this morning, when the grub had been fixed
<GobiTheGoblin> diverse_izzue: so not the same...  similar
<cybersplice> luca, tail /var/log/kern.log
<GobiTheGoblin> *when it is asleep
<cybersplice> luca, the keys are obviously present, this has to be a kernel / config error.
<icesmurf> cyber: yeah me to , and it's blocking network manager from being able to see the wireless devices.
<luca> cybersplice: I am looking at the end of that file, and I tell you, no more messages there since yesterday night, before the chaos ensued
<icesmurf> i think it's bugged, or exposing a bug in the dell bios.
<cybersplice> luca, you're looking at kern.log?
<cybersplice> huh.
<cybersplice> how bizzare.
<luca> cybersplice: I have upgraded the kernel today, from chroot, and run update-grub with sudo having logged in
<luca> cybersplice: could that have solved it? and yeah, it IS bizzarre :_/
<luca> :-/
<cybersplice> luca, it's possible, yes
<cybersplice> why not give it a try?
<luca> cybersplice: after the backup :)
<cybersplice> luca, ahaha, ofc.
<cybersplice> luca, try this if it doesn't work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto8
<cybersplice> check the grub config against that one
<cybersplice> depending on wether you have grub2 or grub
<cybersplice> I have to go for a while, but will be back later.
<luca> cybersplice: thanks! however, the fstab here is quite different from the one which was installed on the system, just to say. Will have a look :)
<nysosym> hi there
<nysosym> i have a problem with xkb
<nysosym> http://www.pastebin.org/42293
<nysosym> any idea how to solve this?
<Cynthia> Aw, with yesterday's updates we have to enter our password to check for updates again :(
<Dr_Willis> the updates need tobe updated ;)
<theallan> Hello all - having an issue installing libavcodec52 on Karmic - it says that it depends on libdirac-encoder0, but that is not installable - any idea where I mgiht find libdirac-encoder0?
<Dr_Willis> update/upgrade/dist-upgrade  try again perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> !find libdirac
<Cynthia> theallan: apt-get update && apt-get install libdirac-encoder0
<ubottu> Found: libdirac-dev, libdirac-doc, libdirac0c2a
<Cynthia> this will either fix the dependency problem which is not in the repository anymore, OR tell you what the dependency problem is
<Dr_Willis> its allready installed here.
<theallan> It says "Package libdirac-encoder9 has no installation candidate"
<nysosym> hi there, its impossible to click on buttons in flash apps...
<theallan> but has been refered to by another package... (presumable libavcodec52)
<nysosym> any fix
<Dr_Willis> flash is getting to be the #1 problem in linux it seems
<theallan> Cynthia: Dr_Willis: I've actually just found the encoder library in /usr/lib/libdirac_encoder*, however this doesn't seem to be getting picked up by the package installer
<Cynthia> nysosym: are you using the 32-bit non-free Flash on 64-bit, or the free Flash (Gnash) on any architecture?
<nysosym> 32bit non flash on 64bit
<nysosym> free
<Cynthia> use the 64-bit Flash from Adobe Labs
<Cynthia> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<Dr_Willis> nysosym:  got an example url to show the problem?
<nysosym> http://www.incredibox.fr/
<Dr_Willis> ive not noticed the issue hwere on 32bit flash on 64bit system *i think*
<nysosym> and youtube videos
<Cynthia> nysosym: and then copy the extracted file to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins (as root or sudo) OR into /home/youruser/.mozilla/plugins
<Dr_Willis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG0APKeWjIA&feature=popular   works here
<Dr_Willis> unless you got a more specifi url with the issue
<theallan> Cynthia: Dr_Willis: I do apologise! I types the update command wrong :-( After doing that the installed ackages must have been synced and it works great now!
<theallan> thanks very much for the help
<Cynthia> theallan: you're welcome, and no worries :)
<nysosym> Cynthia, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG78FXhdig0&feature=popular
<Cynthia> nysosym: I'm a bit of a lost cause, since I have the 64-bit Flash from Adobe
<Cynthia> But I know what you mean; the 32-bit one would have seemingly ignored mouse events
<ltspadmin> hi i install ubuntu 9.10 with amd64bit ltsp server
<ltspadmin> evolution 2.22 version is faster then 2.26 ?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] MultiMedia System > Audio > Default Input > Plugin:=PulsAudio soundserver > Device:=Default > Test does not produce a test sound. snd_usb_audio is loaded. How to troubleshoot?
<Dr_Willis> nysosym:  that url also works here.   i can play/pause/click on the spam links
<Cynthia> bullgard4: Input tests don't really produce sounds, I think. You should try an Output test instead.
<rockrat> hello
<Cynthia> bullgard4: Or is your USB audio device a microphone? :)
<luca> hi again; same problem, cannot boot
<bullgard4> Cynthia: I wanted to test the microphone of my newly bought webcam.
<mo0nykit> How do I get a list of loadable modules? modinfo? modprobe?
<luca> the boot stops, either during normal boot OR recovery mode, at the "cryptswap1 started" step
<bullgard4> mo0nykit: lsmod
<Cynthia> mo0nykit: modprobe -l (lower case L)
<bullgard4> mo0nykit: lsmod will give you a list of loaded modules, rather.
<Cynthia> bullgard4/microphone: ok. Are you trying it in Sound Preferences or a sound recorder?
<nysosym> hmmm the 64bit flash version doesnt work
<mo0nykit> thanks.. But how about *loadable* modules?
<nysosym> 10.0.32.18
<Cynthia> mo0nykit: modprobe -l (lower case L)
<rockrat> when i change theme, borders change, icons change but control doesn't change. its always set to Raleigh. plz help
<bullgard4> Cynthia: I am trying it in the new program "Multimedia System". This can be run by the command gstreamer-properties.
<Cynthia> actually I should say modprobe -l | less, or modprobe -l > modules.txt, because the list is long :)
<Dr_Willis> rockrat:  i had a odd quirk where somthing crashed so they dident change.. but once i logged out/back in they did.
<Dr_Willis> rockrat:  i think some gnome-setting-deamon/servce crashed.. and the logout restarted it
<rockrat> Dr_Willis: i restarted twice but it stays same
<Dr_Willis> That is odd.
<rockrat> Dr_Willis: i also killall gnome-panel but no help
<Dr_Willis> Try a new user  - see if it affects them also - as a test
<mo0nykit> Cynthia, thanks. for example if I want to load soundcore.ko, I'll say "sudo modprobe soundcore" ?
<Cynthia> mo0nykit: yes
<rockrat> Dr_Willis: how can i trace gnome-settings-daemon/service ? /var/log ?
<mo0nykit> Cynthia, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> rockrat:  not sure - i dident look into it very much - since its working now for me
<Cynthia> bullgard4: if you speak in the microphone while gstreamer-properties is testing, does it come out of your speakers?
<Dr_Willis> just had that problem once
<Cynthia> bullgard4: and have you tried gnome-sound-recorder, or just gstreamer-properties?
<rockrat> Dr_Willis: hmm. well it ain't for me though
<rockrat> Dr_Willis: which log file associated with gnome settings
<bullgard4> Cynthia: No. There is (acoustical) feedback and thus howling. I am not sure if this test tests the laptop's internal microphone.
<nysosym> Cynthia, the 64bit version of flash doesnt solve the problem
<bullgard4> Cynthia: No, Because the video test works all right via this program.
<Cynthia> bullgard4: change the input device in gnome sound preferences (system/preferences) if you have two microphones, this will ensure you have the right device in gstreamer-properties (or, heck, it may be that the default sound device in gstreamer-properties doesn't affect non-GStreamer apps)
<bullgard4> Cynthia: I have just verified that it tests the computer' internal microphone.
<bullgard4> s/computer'/computer's/
<Cynthia> nysosym: it fixed it rather well here, I'm not sure what problem you have
<nysosym> is a restart necessary?
<Cynthia> nysosym: ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ~/.mozilla/plugins (end of command) and check that libflashplayer.so is there, not the .tar.gz if applicable
<Cynthia> you should only need to restart Firefox for the new plugin to be loaded
<nysosym> jep libflashplayer.so is there
<Cynthia> just to make sure, uninstall whatever 32-bit flash plugin you had before as well
<nysosym> but its green in my terminal
<bullgard4> Cynthia: In alsa-mixer I changed <Mic Sel> from Mic1 to Mic2. Then the test does not produce any sound even if I knock onto the webcam.
<Cynthia> i.e. apt-get purge flashplayer-installer, or any other 'reversing' command
<Cynthia> bullgard4: then perhaps the device is unsupported in Karmic, unfortunately, but I'm in no position to make this claim a valid one; check on the Ubuntu Forums to see if anyone else has problems with webcam mics
<nysosym> removing the installer works :)
<nysosym> thx
<Cynthia> nysosym: you've restarted Firefox after uninstalling as well? and the clicks work now?
<nysosym> jep :)
<Cynthia> nysosym: cool :)
<bullgard4> Cynthia: I will check that. It is a bit difficult to select the right "Karmic' hits.
<Cynthia> bullgard4: yes, lots of things are for older versions of Ubuntu on the forums, due to them being big archives of threads
<Cynthia> including the word 'karmic' in searches is sure to improve upon that a bit
<nysosym> Cynthia, if you now have a solution for my xkb problem, im going to love you :D
<nysosym> http://www.pastebin.org/42293
<Cynthia> nysosym: I may, or I may not, ask your question in here and anyone knowing a solution can help you
<nysosym> i wanne change my keyboard layout und get the message
<Cynthia> nysosym: gnome, kde or xfce?
<Cynthia> (or plain X)
<nysosym> gome
<nysosym> gnome
<nysosym> on a macbook
<Cynthia> have you tried this in System/Preferences/Keyboard first?
<bullgard4> Cynthia: What I was going to explain was this: I had done searching and included the catchword "karmic". But most of the many hits brought about websites with 'Ubuntu Karmic' not related to my problem at hand. --  I will continue snooping.  --  Thank you for your encouragement.
<Cynthia> bullgard4: Ah, I see. Good luck on your search :)
<nysosym> Cynthia, sure i have changed my keyboard layout in System>Preferences>Keyboard
<Cynthia> nysosym: I can see what keyboard layout you're trying to use in that Pastebin post, but I don't see how that sequence of layouts is an error; you should seek support in X.org's bug tracker, mailing list or #xorg here
<Cynthia> I suggest #xorg first
<NinjaPlimsolls> Cynthia, are you from Canonical?
<Cynthia> NinjaPlimsolls: no
<Cynthia> I'm just someone who's testing the Karmic pre-releases from Alpha 5 onwards :P
<NinjaPlimsolls> you're very efficient :)
<Cynthia> if I was from Canonical, my host would probably look like @ubuntu/developer/cynthia
<Cynthia> oh hey, updates brought out a Restart Required dialog, but it was unfocused so I never saw it
<Cynthia> yet another unannounced change in humanity-icon-theme, but I don't mind those
<luca> help please - is there a way to troubleshoot a hanging boot problem, with no messages printed into kern.log? :(
<luca> I am blocked out of my own computer :(
<madm1ke> dont u see any messages at boot time?
<Cynthia> most of the time, kernel problems at boot require a photo of the screen
<oldude67> is empathy in repos close to being up to date?
<Cynthia> if you're using GRUB2, which you are because you're using Karmic, you hold Shift at boot time to get into GRUB2's menu, then you edit the first boot entry to remove the word 'quiet', then you press Ctrl+X and take a picture of the last text that appears
<Cynthia> luca: ^
<luca> Cynthia: seems a sound advice
<Cynthia> also remove the word 'splash' maybe
<Dr_Willis> i recall there also being a 'verbose' option you could add at one time..
<Dr_Willis> but that may talk Too much
<luca> Cynthia: in any case, I can tell you that the last words that appear while trying a recovery mode boot are "error inserting pad_shamlock (i'll have to google to get the exact wording, sorry)" and cryptswap1 started, then stopping there
<Cynthia> pam_ probably
<Cynthia> it's for authentication
<madm1ke> padlock-sha maybe?
<madm1ke> isnt this some optional via crypto device?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I would really like it if this HuluDesktop thing dident start playing a video of their chooseing automatically.. execially when its a video of people throwing up...
<oldude67> Dr_Willis, ewe..lol
<Cynthia> Dr_Willis: o_O too much information
<luca> madm1ke: yes!
<Dr_Willis> Yep.. i thought so also.. some  show called the 'office' or somthing
<madm1ke> luca: you shouldnt be worried about this message
<luca> madm1ke: ok, then, the problem is probably elsewhere I guess :-/
<madm1ke> luca: are you booting with "nosplash" and "noquiet" ?
<luca> checking
<luca> madm1ke: I was looking a bit in Internet for some other clue
<madm1ke> you might want to try that and see if it reveals some more information
<mrberlf> hello
<mrberlf> is there a way to manage kaffeine with dbus?
<luca> madm1ke: wait, with grub-pc, what is the right config file to check and modify?
<mrberlf> i have installed the new kubuntu karmic and there is the new kaffeine pre2
<mrberlf> but it lacks many features...d.bus, dvb channels grouping. is there a way to get the old kaffeine 0.8 instead
<blueyed> xmodmap appears to be broken with regard to exchanging pointer button 2 and 9 in my case.. With "pointer = 1 9 2 4 5 6 7 3 8" the physical buttons 2 and 3 are both mapped to 9..  "Emulate3Buttons" "False" is explicitly off in xorg.conf.
<mrberlf> please re-include the old kaffeine 0.8 in karmic untill they finish developing the new one...
<madm1ke> mrberlf: you could try getting the kaffeine-package for jaunty from packages.ubuntu.com and install it instead.
<mrberlf> i could try this but i thing i will get many brocken dependencies
<madm1ke> mrberlf: this is probably the wrong place to mention this. try to tell the kaffeine package maintainers your opinion
<madm1ke> mrberlf: well, maybe :)
<mrberlf> i think this is the right place to say not to exclude the old kaffeine in karmic
<dupondje> somebody here can test something in Thunderbird? I have enabled that when I mark a message as SPAM, it gets moved to Junk folder, but when I mark a mail as spam, it just gets marked and not moved ...
<mrberlf> the new kaffeine is not yet ready to replace the old one
<mrberlf> it misses many features
<Raphi974> Hi
<madm1ke> mrberlf: then maybe you could help -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kaffeine   :)
<mrberlf> madm1ke: i think it is a big mistake to replace the "old" kaffeine in karmic as it lacks many features.
<mrberlf> expecially d-bus support
<madm1ke> mrberlf: dont tell me, i cant change that :)
<mrberlf> who can?
<Forza4Life> anyone know why karmic comes with fewer screensavers than jaunty did?
<madm1ke> mrberlf: look at the launchpad page i posted
<Dr_Willis> Forza4Life:  save disk space i would imagine
<Forza4Life> it is just a little gripe
<Dr_Willis> The cd is about as packed as it can get.  I can think of other things i would want removed.. :) and others added
<mrberlf> ok bye
<Dr_Willis> But i got a script wrote up that adds the stuff i want.
<Forza4Life> karmic is working wonderfully for me so far...love it  just trying to iron it all out
<mrberlf> i will go back to jaunty bye
<Dr_Willis> mrberlf:  its a free country.. do what you want
<nysosym> is there any configuration utility for the notification popup?
<Dr_Willis> nysosym:  not that ive noticed/seen yet..
<Forza4Life> apparently he thought he should get RIGHT NOW help.....irc dont work that way
<Raphi974> I'm having issues with the screen luminosity. it flashes... non-stop... anyone can help me ?
<nysosym> Dr_Willis, do you know one of the developers?
<madm1ke> funny thing.. kaffeine 0.8 installed without a single dependency problem :/
<Dr_Willis> nysosym:  nope.
<Dr_Willis> madm1ke:  oh the humanity of it all!
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. HuluPlayer is now working decently well.. and Wow. I found a new Stargate Series.. Inever watch tv.. so id never heard abou tit. ;0
<Forza4Life> hulu is nice
<Dr_Willis> they are getting better at some of the VERY annoying things they did in the past.
<nysosym> any karmic user with a macbook here?
<Leftmost> Yep.
<aprilhare> has anyone noticed bugs with firefox download? not able to display downloaded files through firefox? all files have unknown applications for opening? telling it to open upon download with any particular application causes download to fail?
<Raphi974> I have issues with Totem when playing videos with subtitles... it simply doesn't play it.... and crashes. Anyone has the same problem ?
<aprilhare> stuff like that? :)
<Leftmost> nysosym, what's up?
<aprilhare> its seriously a mess. the firefox search bar does not work here *at all*
<nysosym> Leftmost, do you have a notification for changing the brightness of your monitor?
<Leftmost> As in with notifyosd?
<Skiessi> http://paste.servut.us/plain/1wvr
<nysosym> Leftmost, yes
<gunni> I updated my laptop from jaunty to karmic (changing sources list jaunty->karmic, dist-upgrade) now i cant boot  with the 2.6.31 kernel. The old kernel (2.6.28) boots in recovery, so i can access a terminal. The harddisk is encrypted, and with 2.6.26 i can enter the passphrase at boot, but in 2.6.31 i cannot. In 2.6.31 boot stops at "waiting for encrypted device" or something like this, and stays there. Any ideas?
<Leftmost> Yeah, but that may be due to a small amount of customization I did.
<Raphi974> Leftmost, you have the bug with the brightness too ?
<Leftmost> Brightness works just fine for me.
<Raphi974> the brightness of my netbook juste keep changing non-stop...
<Raphi974> +1 , -1, +1, -1...
<nysosym> Leftmost, brightness change works well, after installing pommed, but there is no notification
<Raphi974> etc...
<Leftmost> I'm not using pommed.
<nysosym> what have you done?
<Leftmost> I have a policy file somewhere. Let me dig it up.
<topyli> fyi, you don't upgrade ubuntu with apt-get dist-upgrade
<topyli> use 'update-manager -d' if you must install a beta
<Leftmost> Hmm. The policy file is no longer installed, it seems. nysosym, do you have nvidia-bl-dkms installed?
<Leftmost> May need the mactel-support PPA in your repositories list.
<nysosym> i have no nvidia card, just gma 950
<Leftmost> Ahh, older MacBook. That always worked out of the box for me.
<paolob> Hi guys! epiphany-gecko is getting more and more broken: I had reverted to epiphany-gecko, but after this morning full-upgrade I found that it was automatically replaced buy epiphany-webkit. So I purged epiphany-webkit and reinstalled epiphany-gecko. Aptitude search tells me that epiphany-webkit is purged, but launching epiphany runs epiphany-webkit... any hint?
<nysosym> hmm :
<nysosym> :/
<greg__> hi guys trying to isntall a package on my box - i run the install script and get /usr/src/linux: no such file or directory... i've apt-get installed linux-source and linux-headers....what am i doing wrong? gcc is installed as well?
<Tarthen> something's wrong
<Tarthen> everything works
<Tarthen> o.o this isn't a beta xD
<wirechief_> haha
<Tarthen> wait, haven't updated yet
<Tarthen> lets see what breaks :)
<wirechief_> this is not ubuntu
<oldude67> everything
<Tarthen> xD
<Tarthen> I honestly wonder what Karmic's regression will be
<Tarthen> Hardy was sound, Jaunty was Intel
<wirechief_> i think grub2
<paolob> Tarthen, jaunty -> karmic has a regression in epiphany-gecko -> epiphany-webkit
<oldude67> wirechief_, i havent had a problem with it.
<Nafai> paolob: What's the regression there?
<Tarthen> paolob: Who uses epiphany?
<Tarthen> srsly
<Tarthen> FF ftw
<Nafai> Chromium :)
<oldude67> opera
<jorn> I'm trying to find some information about making windows vista Default in GRUB2, but I cannot find anything. Anyone who can help me?
<paolob> see http://it.cathopedia.org/, a mediawiki site: the left bar is presented below the right one, no other browser presents it this way
<Tarthen> jorn: Looked in grub.cfg?
<Nafai> paolob: The regression being the ephiphany now uses webkit or is there some brokeness?
<oldude67> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wirechief_> i just updated my jaunty remix and it chokes now on grub2, i guess its time to move on, maybe karmic remix will work now ...
<jorn> Tarthen : That file says I should not manually edit it..?
<paolob> Nafai, if you want to use epiphany-gecko you find many oddities, the first is that you cannont change easily from webkit to gecko
<Tarthen> jorn: *shrug* I do it. just be careful
<Nafai> paolob: I didn't think that was a Ubuntu issue...epiphany upstream switched to webkit, did it not?
<jorn> Tarthen : And run update-grub afterwords like before?
<paolob> Nafai, yes, but it should let me the freedom to use gecko
<oldude67> jorn yes
<Nafai> paolob: So you want the upstream developers to support both?
<jorn> oldude67 and tarthen : thanks :)
<Nafai> This doesn't sound like a freedom issue, it sounds like a technical issue.
<paolob> Nafai, since webkit has various problem, my answer is definitely yes
<Nafai> And if you feel that page is rendered wrong, file a bug
<wirechief_> is ubuntu moblin remix given support on unbuntu+1 channel ? if not where ?
<drs305> jorn: Have you looked at these?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jorn> drs305 : THANK YOU soo much :)
<oldude67> drs305, i went threw grub2's how to's the other day and got all my old settings to work where i can just switch to memtest and all from those pages.
<drs305> oldude67: I'm posting on UF sometime today with ways to tweak the Grub2 displays. It's a post for the truly anal!
<oldude67> drs305, well i had to do something cause it was booting so fast i couldnt even see it.
<oldude67> and im on an old junk 2.4 celeron.
<drs305> oldude67: Do you still see all the messages instead of it going straight to the splash screen?
<ActionParsnip> oldude67: faster than anything ive got
<bullgard4> '~$ ps | grep udevd' obtains 3 hits. But why does System > Administration > System Monitor does not list udevd?
<carlosgaldino> somebody using xchat-gnome can tell me if the program closes by himself?
<oldude67> it blipped grub2 and then straight to splash screen
<drs305> oldude67: My boot was really fast back several months ago but now it's back up to 40 seconds or so. Don't know what's changed. And I get all the text as it boots, regardless of settings.
<oldude67> drs305, i use to, but backed everything up and did a fresh install of the beta and no more text.
<carlosgaldino> somebody can tell me if the have experienced problems with xchat-gnome?
<carlosgaldino> somebody can tell me if they have experienced problems with xchat-gnome?
<drs305> oldude67: Good to know. At some point I'll reinstall, but probably not til after the release.
<oldude67> carlosgaldino, i dont use xchat-gnome..just xchat..no issues with it tho.
<carlosgaldino> oldude67, and you use gnome?
<ubuntu__> hi everyone
<oldude67> carlosgaldino, oh no, i use lxde
<Tronic> Is it still possible to get updates from Unstable?
<wirechief_> drs305 good info on grub2 thanks.
<Tronic> The mingw32 currently shipped (4.2) is seriously faulty and cannot compile any real-world C++ applications.
<Tronic> Debian has 4.4, which according to Red Hat bug on the matter is fixed.
<carlosgaldino> oldude67, ok, thanks
<drs305> wirechief_:  :-)
<luca___> my system is not able to boot, because it thinks it has to make a fsck, although no /forcefsck is actually present on the drive
<oldude67> luca___, what happens when you let it do the fsck?
<drs305> luca___: Are you also getting error messages about dates in the future
<luca___> drs305: yeah
<luca___> oldude67: it just hangs without actually starting the fsck
<luca___> oldude67: I am performing the check right now from the live
<luca___> options -p -c
<oldude67> drs305, isnt there an update for that that fixes that issue?
<luca___> hmmm oldude67 maybe it was not hanging but just performing the check, Bug #446596
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446596 in mountall "fsck does not show progress during boot" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446596
<ActionParsnip> luca___: could boot to liveCD and fsck the drive yourself
<drs305> oldude67: I thought so. I had the problem and dealt with it before the fix. I know some users just turned off their machines/left Karmic until the time error was past (i.e. if it was 6 hours ahead, booted 7 hours later).
<luca___> ActionParsnip: that's what I am doing
<drs305> In my case, multiple fscks didn't solve it because the time error kept coming back.
<oldude67> think i had that issue with alpha 5
<drs305> oldude67: +1
<vox> hi, im trying to install karmic, but the desktop iso just dumps me to an initramfs screen. Any thoughts?
<wirechief_> vox what is the date of the .iso your useing to install karmic ?
<luca___> drs395: how did you solve then?
<vox> 2009/09/30
<wirechief_> hmm kinda old
<wirechief_> vox i think i would try a more recent release to see if it continues.
<oldude67> vox, what video card are you using?
<wirechief_> you could use zsync to update the .iso and save bandwidth
<Dr_Willis> is the fsck message saying somthing about 'fsck date set to future - fsck forced' ?
<drs305> luca___: I was afraid you would ask because I can't be sure.  ;-)   One one machine I just stayed out of Karmic until after the time difference had passed.
<Dr_Willis> If its mentioning the date/time.. go to the bios screen set the clock ahead 1 day.. and reboot
<vox> oldude67: nvidia 9600gt
<oldude67> i think i set my bios clock ahead.
<Dr_Willis> or 2 days....   then update/upgrade
<vox> nv4 chipset
<luca___> drs305: would sound like an option, had I not kept the computer completely shut off tonight :(
<vox> nothing outragious
<oldude67> vox, you may want to use the alternate cd.
<luca___> Dr_Willis: yes it is
<Dr_Willis> I had a similer issue a few weeks ago.
<oldude67> Dr_Willis, i did the same thing
<luca___> Dr_Willis it is saying precisely fsck forced, and then errors because it can't remove a non-existent /forcefsck
<drs305> luca___: I think on my other machine with Karmic I did as the others said and changed my system time. But I was a bit concerned of messing up all my file times.
<wirechief_> vox check this url out if you want to try zsync  :   http://unixlab.blogspot.com/2009/10/downloading-ubuntu-910-beta-with-zsync.html
<eagles0513875> hey oldude67
<Dr_Willis> there is nothing wrong with the fileysstem - other then the date   of its 'last fscked' which is set to  the UTC, or local, which confuses it..
<oldude67> hey eagles0513875
<Dr_Willis> Try setting date ahead a few days see if it works
<vox> wirechief_: ah it's cool, bandwidth isnt really an issue :)
<wirechief_> vox ok...your lucky...with satelite i have FaP issues and that worked great for me.
<luca___> at least I solved my problems with the encrypted partitions
<luca___> by the way, is there any way to go back from an encrypted home/swap? I'd like to revert to non-encrypted, if possibile
<drs305> luca___: I said I was a bit concerned but changing the system time/date didn't seem to mess anything up.
<luca___> (missing hibernate :( )
<luca___> drs305: ok thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> you set the date in the bios...but then the system/ntp stuff checks it from the internet services.. and sets it back after you boot
<luca___> Dr_Willis: will try it if the fsck does not function, thanks
<abhinav> hi .. suspend/hibernate are not working on some systems with karmic - I get an nvidia error
<eagles0513875> abhinav: alot of people have been having issues with nvidia today
<luca___> eagles051385: what a nice news to hear :-/
<Dr_Willis> last 2 days here
<Tarthen> o.o
<Dr_Willis> but thats juss the console goofing up
<Tarthen> Nvidia error?
<Dr_Willis> X is working
<Tarthen> ohshi
<Dr_Willis> video glitxs in the consoles
<Tarthen> my console works o.o
<alexbh> Hi, I want to know if this touchscreen will be supported in 9.10: HP Pavilion tx 2510.... can somebody help me? thanks..
<legend2440> after usplash 540 to 541 update my F1-F6 tty's have no login prompt. i have nvidia card. i had to remove word "splash" in /etc/default/grub to get it to work again. is there a bug report about this?
<Tarthen> Thank god I never restart x.x
<amx109> hi. just upgraded karmic. was working fine, but the update i just did has left X in a non working state
<amx109> is there a known bug or a list of known issues i can look at?
<Dr_Willis> legend2440:  ive been hearing about others with similer issues
<Dr_Willis> legend2440:  i also have a similer issue
<abhinav> eagles0513875: there are a few bugs on similar issues, but not sure if anyone is takng a look
<wirechief_> amx109 what graphics card are you using with this new update ?
<legend2440> Dr_Willis: seems to only affect nvidia
<amx109> wirechief_, ati 4850
<wirechief_> are you using vesa or ATi proprietary ?
<Dr_Willis> I have graphic jibberish all over my  consoles
<eagles0513875> abhinav: would ask in ubuntu-x same with u amx109 they might be able to help u out more with any nvidia or x issues
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: you ask in ubunu-x
<amx109> wirechief_, ive just realised, aptitude is showing outstanding updates but wasnt letting me update. am using apt-get to update instead
<amx109> ty eagles0513875
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  not yet. Been doing other things.
<amx109> wirechief_, im hoping these updates will resolve my problem
<wirechief_> amx109 well if not you may have to reconfigure X
<legend2440> Dr_Willis: yes i had what i can only describe as blue Chinese letters in tty 1-6  and no login prompt
<alexbh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HP2510p
<alexbh> sorry, :)
<abhinav> eagles0513875: thanks. Filed 415211 in case anyone wants to take a look
<amx109> wirechief_, im using ati proprietary i beleive. i thought X configured itself these days?
<Koterpillar> How often does Karmic look for updates by default? And how often does it present the update dialog then?
<eagles0513875> anyone wiht nvidia issues should try removing the driver and going back ot the out of the box nv driver
<eagles0513875> thats what im using and im not having any issues with it
<wirechief_> amx109 well maybe its suppose to, i have had to reconfigure a few times lately.
<test34> eagles0513875, but you are missing hardware acceleration with the nv driver
<eagles0513875> test34: maybe so but im using it just for development of mozilla extensions
<amx109> wirechief_, did you reconfigure via a command or by modifying the X config file?
<eagles0513875> im apprehensive in all honesty to try and install the nvidia driver
<wirechief_> amx109 i used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amx109> wirechief_, thanks
<legend2440> Koterpillar: mine hasnt popped up yet, and there have been many updates available. i've been checking manually
<wirechief_> amx109 however they keep making changes in that area and there might be a better method but im not aware of it ...
<wirechief_> amx109 my host is powered by debian but runs a ubuntu kernels so its  basically ubuntu on steroids ;)
<amx109> wirechief_, hah, thats a hybrid and a half
<wirechief_> amx109 hehe yep but i do have more than one machine and i test karmic mostly now so sometimes i get confused when they change the process.
<amx109> wirechief_, any particular reason for having that setip?
<amx109> wirechief_, setup*
<wirechief_> amx109 i experiement a lot but like to have a stable system so thats why i do it.
<ubox> anyone know that status of the resume from suspend bug, where the screen is the only thing that doesn't come back after
<wirechief_> ubox they have been fighting that issue for a very long time, its probably going into round 175 now.
<ubox> lol
 * wirechief_ doesnt use suspend anymore, karmic boots so fast i dont need it.
<Tarthen> How fast is the startup now?
<Tarthen> Better than the 1:20 a week ago?
<ubox> mine goes from grub to login in about 10 sec
<ubox> turion 64b x2
<amx109> ubox wow!
<Tarthen> o.o
<ubox> then another ten to desktop
<Tarthen> holy hell
<ubox> maybe 15 the 2nd
<Tarthen> my Intel Q6600 @ 2.4ghz took 1:20 last time
<walmis> ubox: SSD?
<ubox> ?
<Tarthen> like, 2 days ago
<wirechief_> Tarthen sounds like its dragging a anchor
<walmis> ubox: is it a solid state drive?
<Tarthen> wirechief_: No idea what it could be
<ubox> oh, i'm not sure. only 5400rpm though
<ubox> an hp dv6404ca
<Tarthen> wirechief_: /home/ is even on a different drive o.o
<walmis> ubox: ah, it's a regular HDD
<IdleOne> my jaunty goes from grub to desktop in 25-26 seconds
<milaz> Dr_Willis: do you use it on nvidia card?
<wirechief_> Tarthen maybe your tryiing to detect disconnected usb devices
<Tarthen> Jaunty on my machine = 17 sec
<milaz> Dr_Willis: I have gibberish on consoles on nvidia. And on intel they work ok.
<Tarthen> Karmic 3 days ago = 1:20
<ubox> this resume is gonna drive me crazy, even the wifi reconnects. the little light comes on blua again
<IdleOne> Tarthen: I am not complaining used to take me over a minute
<Dr_Willis> 8800gtsxxx video here
<abhinav> anyone got eclipse 3.4.2 working with karmic ?
<eagles0513875> hey guys im trying to remix my own distro using karmic as my basis how can i rebrand it instead of using  the karmic debootstrap use debootstrap with my own naming convention for what im developing
<Tarthen> IdleOne: But the difference is so big
<eagles0513875> abhinav: havent tried
<ubox> lol when i first got this laptop it had vista and i'm pretty sure it took close to two minutes to stop loading completely
<ikonia> eagles0513875: hasn't this been discussed to death with you
<milaz> Dr_Willis: and proprietary dirivers are not enabled, right
<eagles0513875> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: you've tried all this nonsense before, "making your own distro" rubbish -
<IdleOne> Tarthen: with each release the boot time has been improving. not sure if it's ubuntu or my hardware that is getting better but I am not complaining.
<eagles0513875> well this time im flipping serious about it
<abhinav> after the splash screen there is a blank dialog box and the following error in workspace/.metadata/log : java.lang.RuntimeException: Widget disposed too early!
<ikonia> eagles0513875: yeah yeah, we've heard it all a million times
<ikonia> eagles0513875: karmic is in beta so basing a remix of it (a pointless remix might I add) is a waste of time, more so when this is documented all over the wiki
<ubox> and ubuntu should make their own desktop env as well
<amx109> wirechief_, bums, the upgrade didnt work. i get the white ubuntu symbol on loadup, but then gibberish across the middle of the screen. im assuming X is broke
<IdleOne> ubox: why? there are plenty of desktop enviroments out there that can be used
<wirechief_> amx109 sounds like it does need to be tweaked.
<wirechief_> amx109 usually its the kernel, can you try booting to the previous one ?
<ubox> idleone: it was a joke, like another distro
<IdleOne> ubox: oh hehe.
<ubox> lol :)
<IdleOne> I found a HDD with Win98 on it yesterday
<IdleOne> forgot how perty it was
 * abhinav got eclipse working by following workaround at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=920649&page=2
<ubox> time for lame work, later everyone
<Tarthen> IdleOne: "Perty"?
<Tarthen> IdleOne: Moar like blocky
<amx109> wirechief_, i ran the reconfigure commmand. 2.6.31-13 doesnt work. nor does 2.6.31-12, but 2.6.31-11 drops me to a terminal login (still no X)
<IdleOne> Tarthen: it was a surprise when I plugged it in and it booted to win98.
<Tarthen> IdleOne: Bet hardware support was an issue :D
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  then infected the rest of the lan with a 8 yr old virus
<IdleOne> also found some old baby pictures of my son on it :)
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: kept it of the lan lol
<imme> Hey, how can I login to rothera ?
<ikonia> imme: rothera ?
<Tarthen> IdleOne: Bet the ethernet didn't work anyway, lol
<Dr_Willis> Dident godzilla fight Rothera once?
<wirechief_> amx109 well you would of had to left x alone and tried the older kernel, but now you have reconfigured it so that trick could only be tried by putting the backup in.
<IdleOne> Tarthen: honestly don't know I did'nt try to get it online
<imme> Something didn't go well with creating a startup-disk, so now I get into boot: prompt at the start, I type /casper/vmlinuz there, then ubuntu loads unto gdm, it says rothera(probably the build of this ubuntu version or something like that...)
<imme> then I don't know what to type to get in.
<wirechief_> amx109 hopefully you made a backup of your xorg.conf ;)
<amx109> wirechief_, i had tried previous kernels before i did the reconfigure trick - its how i managed to correctly upgrade via apt-get. same thing -13 and -12 i get nothing, -11 i get a terminal
<imme> Creating my startup-disk did not fully complete, gave me an input/output error, tried three times, after third time, just tried rebooting, no booted with boor: /casper/vmlinuz single ... :P
<wirechief_> amx109 so you are only getting a terminal after you dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , now ?
<amx109> wirechief_, yes, and only for -11 though i think it tries to initialise X (lots of furious screen blinking)
<amx109> wirechief_, i just got a terminal for -13 by going via recovery, then selecting 'resume boot'
<wirechief_> amx109 are you rebooting after this change or just going from a terminal back to the desktop
<milaz> imme: what kind of startup disk do you use?
<fortytwo> Hi, I could use some help with my Karmic Koala install: evidently a mysterious process is hogging plenty of resources - any quick pointers to a fix?
<imme> milaz: usb of 4gb ...
<milaz> fortytwo: it's Xorg probably
<fortytwo> I'm even clueless on what kind of info would be useful to post here - the mouse cursor permanently blinks like crazy, and...
<milaz> fortytwo: switch to "show all processes" in system monitor
<fortytwo> @milaz: Hmm, indeed, quick googling showed Xorg to be a common culprit, but that doesn't seem the case here.
<amx109> wirechief_, rebooting
<fortytwo> @milaz: I see - let me try that. When I just stare at the default view, there's a process with no name, or description, that keeps coming and going,
<fortytwo> and it's ordered by highest CPU usage, and this mystery process turns up close to the top every time it does choose to appear. :(
<milaz> fortytwo: I had this once, logging out and in helped
<fortytwo> @milaz - I even tried a restart, surprisingly, same blinking cursor.
<milaz> fortytwo: although I don't know whether it was Xorg or something another, I was not able to reproduce it in this exact way
<wirechief_> amx109 hmm, perhaps when you did your upgrade something got smucked and is messing with your x system (its sure sounding like that)
<fortytwo> CPU usage about 50% (even) when nothing is running.
<fortytwo> @milaz: Ah, interesting...
<milaz> imme: maybe you should check your usb key, and try to reformat it
<amx109> wirechief_, yeah. im d/l'ing the beta (had upgraded from 9.04) and intend to reinstall it
<fortytwo> @milaz: The issue seems so strange that I'm not even sure what to include in a bug report if I were to file it.
<milaz> fortytwo: exactly the same situation I ran into
<imme> milaz: So there's no way to login to the rothera build ?
<amx109> wirechief_, im not sure if dpkg-reconfigure worked. the xorg.conf file has a timestamp from 8 days ago..
<imme> I tried ubuntu:ubuntu , but that didn't do the trick. :(
<milaz> imme: I even don't know what's rothera. Look like some broken log-in
<fortytwo> And I really don't want to downgrade now... I'm completely sold on this version of ubuntu! Baawaah. And I want to really avoid reinstalling as I *just* finished installing the sixty-odd apps that I usually use. Phew!
<imme> fortytwo: Does top -n1 not give any more information about the proces either ?
<wirechief_> amx109 doing a upgrade while in the X system is risky, however they have made some big strides in doing it with the upgrade manager but stuff does happen
<milaz> imme: ubuntu user has empty password
<imme> milaz: Okay, then I'll try that next time .
<imme> milaz: I think rothera is the name of the build.
<amx109> wirechief_, ah
<wirechief_> amx109 i have resisted, I do my upgrades in init 3 to avoid problems (even though I shouldnt have to do that)
<amx109> wirechief_, i saw that xerver-xorg-core was being upgraded when i did an apt-get upgrade via terminal in gnome..
<milaz> fortytwo: try killing X, and then dist-upgrading from the console
<wirechief_> amx109 yep, thats one that could muck you up good, not sure if uninstalling and reinstalling it would help.
<fortytwo> @imme - Here you go: pastebin.com/m19a0df9c (I don't think the mystery process is showing up here.)
<wirechief_> amx109 but if you do try it, make sure you do it in init 3
<fortytwo> @milaz: Gulp. Okay, noted... I'll try that if some fiddling around doesn't help. I am considering running update-manager.
<amx109> wirechief_, ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Im still having issues with usb flash drives not gettting auto mounted.. Grr...
<wirechief_> amx109 its kinda primative because they built so many safe guards so we dont need to do that but sometimes like you have found it reaches out and bites.
<wirechief_> amx109 you realize that while in the terminal you need to killall gdm before going into init 3
<Dr_Willis> or 'sudo service gdm stop'
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure killall is the proper way these days
<arielCo> Hello everyone: a Karmic upgrade installed "linux-image-2.6.31-12-generic" of its own accord, but it's not working right so I want to remove it. "aptitude remove linux-image-2.6.31-12-generic" also wants to remove a whole lot of libraries and fonts, plus g++. Should I let it?
<wirechief_> Dr_Willis: ok good, they are always changing things
<amx109> wirechief_, err how do i start/stop gdm now that im not able to do it via /etc/init.d/gdm stop|start
<Dr_Willis> wirechief_:  actually thats been the proper way for ages I think. :)
<Dr_Willis> amx109:  i just said how. :)
<Dr_Willis> or 'sudo service gdm stop'
<wirechief_> amx109 Dr_Willis gave the command sudo service gdm stop
<amx109> ty Dr_Willis
<wirechief_> amx109 then init 3
<Machtin> hm.. why doesn't my script output random 5mbyte-files until i stop it? http://pastebin.org/42457
<Machtin> it works when i just run the fourth line in the console directly
<Machtin> and the script has the same output.. but i can't find the files.
<penguin42> Machtin: So what does it do ?
<Machtin> nothing, it seems
<Machtin> but it says it does.. might it be, that it saves the files to somewhere else than the directory i'm in?
<penguin42> Machtin: Are the files ending up being called .file ?
<Machtin> jo
<Machtin> err.. yes. i just did updatedb and locate .file.. which didn't succeed
<amx109> wirechief_, still no luck. resinstalled xserver-xorg-core. getting an error in the X log - unable to initialise the PCS database, missing PCS defaults file /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.default
<penguin42> Machtin: Change the first line to #!/bin/bash -x   and you should see what it's doing
<amx109> wirechief_, lo and behold, the file isnt there...
<Machtin> penguin42: doesn't change anything.. i HAVE output actually.. but there are no files
<Machtin> i'll pastebin you the output
<cabrey> hey guys, i'm trying to apply a patch from here ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/391461 ) to fix a nvidia issue but I keep getting a malformed patch error. any way to fix this? i can pastebin the patch if you want
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391461 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "Compiz broken on Karmic with NVIDIA driver and CPU without PAT support" [High,Confirmed]
<wirechief_> amx109 looking for the steps to check a bad upgrade.
<penguin42> Machtin: Weird
<Machtin> http://pastebin.org/42459 there you go
<penguin42> Machtin: Ah! You're running it with sh scriptname
<Machtin> should be ./script.sh?
<quidnunc> I'm trying to upgrade to Karmic and I am getting a conflict with rsyslog and system-log-daemon. Which one should I have?
<penguin42> Machtin: If you chmod +x script.sh then you can do  ./script.sh  or you could do  bash ./script.sh
<Machtin> haha. thanks penguin42 :)
<Machtin> yah, works now.. what does sh do then?
<penguin42> Machtin: If you do   sh script.sh  then it will use plain shell not bash and hence won't know $RANDOM
<Machtin> i see :) thank you
<fortytwo> Sigh, no luck yet with my blinking mouse cursor.
<amx109> wirechief_, i dont believe gdm (or X) is starting. the X log is timestamped at 14:23. its now 14:49..
<fortytwo> If anyone has had a similar issue to the following, please let me know if you managed to resolve it: a random process pops in and out of the list of processes, evidently hogs resources, and CPU usage is constantly above 50%, and the mouse cursor is busy (unless positioned inside a textarea or some such). Logouts/restarts don't help. :(
<wirechief_> amx109 i think something like dpkg -a  then apt-get -f dist-upgrade  might pull in files missed
<amx109> wirechief_, thanks for that, i shall try now
<amx109> wirechief_, woah. kinda fixed it
<NinjaPlimsolls> fortytwo, i've had that problem before
<amx109> wirechief_, i created that missing file from a backup. now -13 boots. i still get that fizzy nonsense in the centre of the screen, but it now goes into gdm
<fortytwo> @NinjaPlimsolls: Ah! Did you manage a fix?
<wirechief_> amx109 so you are getting the desktop now ?
<amx109> wirechief_, i also have a lovely amd badge in the lower right cornerw ith 'testing use only, unsopported hardware' underneath it
<amx109> wirechief_, yup!
<NinjaPlimsolls> fortytwo, its called Windows ;)
<wirechief_> amx109 you might get out of the woods yet ;)
<amx109> wirechief_, im going to disable the fgrlx driver
<wirechief_> amx109 good idea
<NinjaPlimsolls> j/k, I think if i remember correctly its a rogue daemon
<cabrey> can anybody tell me if this patch is formated right? http://pastebin.com/d7c785e44
<NinjaPlimsolls> fortytwo, I did some updates and it managed to fix itself, so I couldn't fully diagnose the problem
<fortytwo> @NinjaPlimsolls: LOL! Ah, right...
<wirechief_> amx109 ATI proprietary has been junk  for some time now, i see that a new radeon driver was released but not sure how to get it
<fortytwo> Hmm. Let me see if an update helps at this end...
<NinjaPlimsolls> could you catch the process ID or its name?
<fortytwo> It's a mystery process because it (apparently) doesn't have a name... it appears for two seconds every three, with a different ID each time.
<amx109> wirechief_, i think the opensource driver can do pretty good 2d now?
<NinjaPlimsolls> hmmmmmm peculiar
<amx109> wirechief_, its part of the kernel/xorg stack?
<vox> well the alternate cd seems to be working
<fortytwo> Totally :(
<vox> wonder what it was/is about the desktop that my system doesnt like
<chu_> hey guys, has anything come up about turning the drum off at start-up?
<wirechief_> amx109 check on #radeon or on #phoronix someone might have a suggestion on it
<fortytwo> And I don't even know what to document if I am to file a bug report or even a post at the forums...
<amx109> wirechief_, ah yeah, good idea. phronix is always a good place for ati driver info..
<fortytwo> @chu_ If that's something you want to do, suppose disable it from preferences > startup apps? ("startup sound", IIRC)
<wirechief_> amx109 if you run into Kano on phoronix he is a master at the ATI stuff
<vox> fortytwo: run 'pstree' - it'll show whatever is spawning that process
<amx109> wirechief_, thanks for the heads up
<legend2440> chu_: open system>preferences>startup applications and uncheck Gnome Login Sound
<chu_> fortytwo, yeah, that sound is gonr, the gdm sound...
<Dr_Willis> intel and matrox really need to start trying to compete  in the video card area more...
<Dr_Willis> good old matrox..   :) the  maker that i mention and everyone goes 'who?'
<NoReflex> Hey guys! What's the key that allows me to edit the grub options when my system starts? Grub2 doesn't seem to display any options when it boots.
<NinjaPlimsolls> what chu talkin about Willis?!
<Dr_Willis> unhide the grub menu via editing the /etc/default/grub menu
<Dr_Willis> err file.
<chu_> when you reach the login window and it plays some drum sound, I liked the pang from Jaunty :p
<wirechief_> matrox does warrant a "who"
<Dr_Willis> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<NoReflex> thx Dr_Willis
<Nafai> Wait; everyone is talking about grub2
<Nafai> But I don't have it installed
<NoReflex> Nafai: grub2 is the default bootloader in Karmic
<Nafai> Weird
<Nafai> I'm running karmic here
<wirechief_> Nafai just wait you will be assemulated
<Nafai> (upgraded from Jaunty)
<NinjaPlimsolls> ah then youre not on GRUB 2
<Nafai> Because of the upgrade?
<NinjaPlimsolls> yeah they didnt want to tamper with existing bootloaders
 * Nafai nods
<NinjaPlimsolls> only fresh installs will have GRUB2 and Ext4
<Nafai> Is it worth manually installing?
 * NinjaPlimsolls shrugs
<NinjaPlimsolls> do you have anything on your disk you dont mind losing if it goes nuclear? :)
<wirechief_> NijaPlimsolls well they mucked with jaunty remix and pushed grub2 into it this morning... grrr.
<Nafai> a thing or two :)
<NoReflex> Nafai: if your current system is supported by your BIOS I don't see any reason for upgrade
<Nafai> ok
<Nafai> thanks
<NinjaPlimsolls> I wish GRUB2 was pretty :(
<NinjaPlimsolls> but it still looks like something coded in QBASIC
<fortytwo> @vox: Sorry I can't resolve the formatting on this one, but this is what the output of pstree looks like: http://pastebin.com/mefe07bd
<fortytwo> Running an update at the moment, let's see if that is useful. :|
<NinjaPlimsolls> fortytwo, im sure I had a rogue daemon doing what you describe though
<NinjaPlimsolls> jumping in an out of process monitor
<NinjaPlimsolls> but it had an ID :(
<Dr_Willis> i have a pretty boot screen for my grub2 menu.. in high res also...
<fortytwo> Heh... I see, right. This one has a continually increasing id. It doesn't even last long enough for me to point, click, kill (on the gui monitor, that is).
<fortytwo> Say, this is the first time that I'm actually using IRC to seek help on a problem. Been shy for a while now, but I must say it's so cool to actually be here!
<cabrey> well at least you're getting help... >_> i have a stupid little problem that is preventing a lot of functionality
<fortytwo> @cabrey Been there :| What exactly... have you run into?
<cabrey> I can't patch a kernel module :bleh:
<vox> ok, the alternate installer is broken.
<vox> if you have a raidset that appears higher in the device chain than the target system disk, grub will not install.
<musikgoat> vox: report a bug
<arielCo> cabrey: does the actual patching fail ?
<vox> musikgoat: yeah, will have to
<cabrey> arielCo: yep. it complains about a malformed patch. even though this worked on ubuntu before, all i did was switch to kubuntu
<b1shop> can anyone point me to differences in the 9.10 live cd... no more squashfs?
<vox> now to deactivate 8 disks
<vox> and start again
<johnni> I upgraded to Karmic Koala last night and I don't know things just aren't as snappy as they were in 9.04..things feel slower...even connecting to Xchat felt slower...anyone have any idea?
<musikgoat> vox: is your raid software or hardware?  either deactivate the peripheral in bios or unseat the card?
<vox> musikgoat: mdadm-drive
<musikgoat> vox: unless your process is quicker/easier
<vox> *driven
<musikgoat> vox: ah
<arielCo> cabrey: I had that complaint from patch a few days ago, but I don't remember how I made it work ( googling, I think ;) ). If all else fails, maybe you can make the modifications by hand if they're not too big
<johnni> So is anyone else noticing a speed difference between Karmic and Jaunty?
<legend2440> johnni: a clean install would probably be "snappier". because of ext4 for one thing
<cabrey> arielCo: well I know the patch itself *works* as I used it before, but now it just won't apply so I have a feeling it has to do with the formatting
<arielCo> cabrey: yes, it's a formatting thing. How big is it?
<johnni> legend2440, so you think the upgrade to it is what broke it?
<cabrey> arielCo: 17 lines
<chu_> Termana, do you know of their repo mirrors?/quit
<legend2440> johnni: cant say. i've never tried upgrades. i only do clean install and i think karmic is snappier than jaunty
<johnni> legend2440, okay I will try clean install all I know is it feels slower even the connecting on the internet like how fast i can browse feels slower
<legend2440> johnni: not sure if upgrade would have anything to do with internet speed.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. for a home lan.. apt-cacher-ng is soo handy :)
<johnni> legend2440, question you have used Karmic for a while now I presume do you think even with it being in beta it is worth the upgrade ? well coming from Jaunty
<legend2440> johnni: for me yes. i wouldnt go back to jaunty
<johnni> legend2440, okay thanks thats what i wanted to know and i am going to do a clean install..ty
<legend2440> johnni: ok good luck
<johnni> legend2440, ty
<arielCo> cabrey: check if the line specified matches the original match. It should be one of those lines not starting with '-' or '+'
<arielCo> cabrey: err, "original file"
<cabrey> arielCo: the line it complains about starts with @@
<corigo> I'm having trouble reporting a bug on LaunchPad... when I click on the "Report a bug" button for my package it ends up redirecting me to the Ubuntu wiki page on how to report a bug.
<cabrey> arielCo: here is the actual patch: http://pastebin.com/d7c785e44
<legend2440> corigo: have you tried  ubuntu-bug <packagename>  from terminal?
<arielCo> cabrey: it's in the spaces at the beginning of the lines. I'd add one to the first line.
<corigo> Yes, but it is too new of a package, ubuntu-bug claims it doesn't exist... further my problem is with installation of the package
<arielCo> "If all lines (including headers) within a patch begin with the same leading sequence of blank characters, the patch utility will remove this sequence before proceeding."
<legend2440> corigo: its not ther  bad file descriptor message in gdebi  is it?
<legend2440> *the
<arielCo> cabrey: lines 1 and 6, to be specific
<corigo> legend2440: trying to overwrite "/usr/lib/libkimpanelruntime.o.0', which is also in package kimpanel lzma:Decoder error
<corigo> When I delete all the Kimpanel files in lib and try again, same result
<cabrey> arielCo: still getting "malformed patch at line 10: @@ -895,6 +896,7 @@"
<corigo> so it is writing the original .so file and then apparently trying to update that file and failing
<legend2440> corigo: got me. never heard of kimpanel before
<corigo> Like I said it is new, but it is essential ... it is the new KDE filter for SCIM and foreign language input
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<arielCo> cabrey: hmm, did you change that file or does it begin "@@... " ?
<Tarthen> argh
<Tarthen> Does anyone here use recordmydesktop?
<cabrey> arielCo: did I change what file? I copied the patch directly from launchpad
<Tarthen> it's outputting craaaazy colours :S
<legend2440> corigo: is the package called  plasma-widget-kimpanel?
<corigo> Package: plasma-widget-kimpanel (0.0+svn1015443-0ubuntu1)
<corigo> http://ns2.canonical.com/pl/karmic/kde/plasma-widget-kimpanel
<arielCo> from the manpage, I believe either all or none of the lines should start with blanks. Anyway, you can put the '#if 0' and '#endif' by hand around the bit of code.
<arielCo> cabery: that's all it does
<arielCo> cabrey: see above
<cabrey> arielCo: the only problem is that I don't know where/how to copy the code in by hand. do I also put in #if 0 or is that just for the patch system? does the code that's already there go between the brackets or is it replaced entirely?
<arielCo> cabrey: the #if and #endif are meant for the code. What it's doing is preventing a bunch of code from being compiled
<corigo> I'm trying to add the bug from here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=plasma-widget-kimpanel
<erle-> where to track deep system bugs nowadays?
<arielCo> cabrey: how big is nv.c ? I'm willing to fiddle with the patch until it runs, just to learn.
<arielCo> erle-: what do you mean by "deep system bug"? Kernel?
<cabrey> arielCo: 4600 lines but I don't think I should put it on pastebin as it is nvidia's code...
<cabrey> then again I may be breaking the license by applying a patch
<BluesKaj> had an interesting non boot sequence this morning , grub loaded fine, but kubuntu stalled before loading anything , then I had to do a hard power off, and the following bootup kubuntu rebooted itself after I chose the latest kernel in grub (which is normal) and then karmic loaded normally . I wonder what could have caused that glitch ...a bit worriesome IMO.
<arielCo> BluesKaj: hiya back. Ask straight away
<erle-> arielCo, yeah, karmic doesn't boot when in virtual box a second virtual disk is added, which the karmic disk tool made a luks-encrypted disk
<arielCo> cabrey: I believe you're only compiling an interface to the driver. The driver itself can't possibly be 4600 (measly) lines long
<cabrey> arielCo: well yea ;) I just put in #if and #endif so I can see if it will compile now
<arielCo> cabrey: the lines that don't begin with "+" or "-" are references to check where you're inserting (context)
<cabrey> arielCo: it compiled, I'm gonna reboot now and ahhh that makes sense :)
<arielCo> cabrey: how was that?
<cabrey> arielCo: *internet high five*
<cabrey> arielCo: who knew two small words could make such a difference?
<arielCo> hehe... did you boot and come back in 18 secs ?
<cabrey> arielCo: yes. karmic is fast at booting. i'm still curious why it wasn't patching automatically though
<Tarthen> Hey guys! I'm using recordmydesktop and the .oggs it outputs are rainbow colours
<Tarthen> Yet the thumbnails are fine
<Tarthen> any suggestions?
<arielCo> cabrey: format issue. Think of the patch as a little padlock on the door of a large cage. Everything between lines 890 and 897 was excluded from compilation.
<cabrey> arielCo: well thanks soooo much! I also learned some new things about patching also :)
 * arielCo is glad to finally be of help
<drs305> I'm about to post a thread on tweaking the titles you see on the Grub 2 menu. What would you call them:  Titles, Entries, Selections  ?
<drs305> The post will probably be something like  "Grub 2 xxx Tweaks"
<drs305> Menu Tweaks?
<BluesKaj> title tweaks
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> does it matter?
<robin0800_> selection text
<drs305> Only if you are anal, which is who the post will be for anyway.  :p
<BluesKaj> drs305, i'm just happy to have a splash image for grub, not worried about the kernel title fonts or style or....
<drs305> BluesKaj: Oh, it's not even that detailed. Only the title text wording, which is why I was wonderin' how to title it to keep it on topic.
 * arielCo 's Karmic boots anything but fast :'(
<BluesKaj> drs305, can you use aliases in grub ?
<drs305> BluesKaj: I would think not since your bashrc wouldn't be loaded at the time you made your selection.
<BluesKaj> right ..was wondering
<Dr_Willis> I think they are called 'labels' in the grub2 docs.
<darkham> today's daily live it's a disaster
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<darkham> for whom have an ati radeon 9000 series
<darkham> and network manager applet is at the worst ever
<darkham> i've some doubt about a "stable" the 29.
<Dr_Willis> Demand a refund!
 * Dr_Willis waits for his other boxx to fully update/upgrade/dist-upgrade befor he reboots it..
<Dr_Willis> Silly thing would not boot from a usb flash drve that booted my 3 other machines.. had to use an alpha4 cd to instrall.. then upgrade
<darkham> yesterday's daily worked pretty well, and network manager worked almost good...
<pete_> the update yestetday broke my grub?
<erle-> arielCo, i am asking because there is no more "track a bug" option in launchpad but a reporting option in the apps
<pete_> for some reason it changed the root HD
<erle-> arielCo, but that doesn't help with kernel bugs
<shoss> Hello, I need help please, my wifi adapter is dead after I tried to solve the download limit (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/using-ipw3945-instead-iwl3945-in-hardy.html) I must have done something wrong because after rebooting the adapter was dead.. can someone please help me with this issue?
<arielCo> erle: is there already a bug and you want to keep track of it ?
<pete_> I GOT A BUG, SYNAPTIC BREAKS GRUB
<pete_> DONT USE IT
<Hellow> Well, you could talk without all caps.
<pete_> I COULD
<pete_> but nobody listens
<Hellow> And, how does Synaptic Package Manager break GRUB? They don't interface at all unless you are performing a upgrade.
<void^_> presented evidence indicates it most likely breaks caps lock instead
<pete_> well buddy it upgraded yesterday,
<Hellow> And?
<pete_> and it changed my root device from 4 to 5
<pete_> somehow
<pete_> so i had to use nano to fix it
<pete_> which is annoyin.
<pete_> my point being
<pete_> less experienced people would have been SOL
<Hellow> Less experienced people are not using Ubuntu Karmic.. yet :_
<Hellow> :)*
<pete_> why does it break grub
<pete_> thats terrible.
<pete_> of all the stuff to destroy lol
<Hellow> It sounds like update-grub must have messed something up - I don't know exactly how, though.
<pete_> yea it changed the boot device
<pete_> to the actualy /dev/sda5
<pete_> but grub is alway -1
<pete_> so its actually (hd0,4)
<pete_> O and
<pete_> it broke my ipod
<pete_> think they screwed LIBGPOD up too.
<robin0800_> pete_: grub 2 uses uuid
<Hellow> How did it break your iPod?
<BluesKaj> pete_, I posted this earler but I wonder if it's related to your experience , altho i didn't have to edit grub.cfg ...had an interesting non boot sequence this morning , grub loaded fine, but kubuntu stalled before loading anything , then I had to do a hard power off, and the following bootup kubuntu rebooted itself after I chose the latest kernel in grub and then karmic loaded normally . I wonder what could have caused that glitch ...a bit
<BluesKaj> worriesome IMO.
<pete_> robin0800_, my fstab uses uuid
<pete_> BluesKaj, try having grub look for the wrong HD
<pete_> robin0800_, i dont think karmic uses grub2
<BluesKaj> hmm
<FFEMTcJ> I just did an update using the update manager.. After the update I ran check again just to make sure im up to date.. Why does it say the package info was last updated 3 days ago?
<genii> BluesKaj: I got the same thing on 2 different laptops... I noticed it happens when: If you close the lid before it finishes the normal logout/shutdown sequence after it's selected GUI way
<Hellow> No, the GRUB in Karmic is 0.97.
<pete_> ok
<fortytwo> Here's hoping I'm not over-asking: will be grateful if anyone can help with this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287548 - thanks!
<pete_> so is ubuntu going to use grub2 or not ?
<BluesKaj> pete_, grub 2 is default on clean karmivc installs
<robin0800_> BluesKaj: I thought uuid never changed
<pete_> BluesKaj, i see, this was an upgrade
<robin0800_> pete_: on new installs only not upgrades
<pete_> BluesKaj, i have had enough problems with ubuntu and regular grub,
<BluesKaj> robin0800_, not sure
<pete_> i will stick to using 0.97 for now. since i know how to fix it when it breaks
<pete_> haha
<Pienjo> Hi, anyone who could help me? My netbook (Acer Aspire One 110) no longer boots after updating (9.10 netbook remix). It just stops in the splash screen. I tried booting the recovery mode, but that doesn't get very far (It starts modem-manager and stalls after that). Using an older kernel doesn't help..
 * BluesKaj has to look into uuid and fstab more deeply ...not too well versed on that aspect of booting and mounting
<pete_> BluesKaj, UUID=3379059e-918c-4285-b5ef-963c4cbf7164 / ext4 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<pete_> UUID=e1b71270-1a4e-4c0b-ae36-7e3174a430c3 /home/pete/storage ext4 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<pete_> 2 examples.
<pete_> you can use blkid
<pete_> to find ur hd's UUID's
<robin0800_>  Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<robin0800_> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<robin0800_> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<pete_> yep
<pete_> much better than /dev/blah or /dev/hdblah
<vox> why cant i edit the ethernet properties with network manager?
<socomm> vox: you don't have proper permissions?
<vox> ...
<vox> so i need to invoke network-manager with gksudo to have the correct permisions?
<socomm> vox: possibly
<fortytwo> Eh... my "issue" is solved as mysteriously as it started :|
<vox> you cant be serrious
<fortytwo> (About a rogue process.) For the record:
 * vox bashes head
<socomm> vox: wouldn't be smart to let regular users mess with your hardware settings, would it?
<socomm> heh
<vox> wouldnt be smart to tlet the only sudoer have access to it?
<fortytwo> I uninstalled gnome-do, and tried logging out, gave me the warning about an unknown process and I cancelled the logout... and somehow all's back to normal. *shrug*!
<socomm> fortytwo: :^)
<vox> network-manager is stupidly broken. if you're going to stop people changing their lan IP adress, atleast give them some sort of administrator permision to change it.
<socomm> fortytwo: wait until you reboot
<socomm> vox: relax, don't let your anger get best of you
<vox> well i have an install here i cant use.
<Raphi974> Hi everyone
<Raphi974> I have the brightness blinking non-stop.... since the GDM Login Screen.... Can someone help me ?
<fortytwo> @socomm: I'm dreading that, please keep your fingers crossed for me! :S
<socomm> Raphi974: salut
<Raphi974> socomm, salut
<fortytwo> Okay, in a fit of adventure, I re-installed gnome do and things still seem fine, so it must be something... completely strange :)
<socomm> Raphi974: maybe your hardware?
<socomm> Raphi974: that or you may have refresh too high on your X config
<Raphi974> socomm, with fresh install of Karmic, it worked well... since yesterday's update, blinking non-stop
<thiebaude> vox, and remember 9.10 will be ready Oct 29th
<Raphi974> socomm, i found a way : go to tty1 for 5s, then back to X, and then it stoped blinking
<socomm> Raphi974: what changed?
<Raphi974> socomm, but it's annoying
<socomm> Raphi974: you install something new? you change any settings?
<Raphi974> socomm, xorg-server i think
<Raphi974> socomm, nop, nothing
<vox> yes well
<BluesKaj> robin0800_, I'd like to auto-mount wife's vista pc, which is on our LAN, by using fstab , but all the tutorials for doing so have failed me. smb works ok but it's a pita to use the dialog for username and pw everytime , I need to look at or transfer files back and forth.
<socomm> Raphi974: strange, report it as a bug
<Raphi974> socomm, how ?
<vox> in the meantime, apt-get remove --purge network-manager seems the best way to resolve it
<socomm> Raphi974: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ReportProblem
<Raphi974> socomm, thx
<BluesKaj> vox, one can install wicd and that will remove or disable network manager
<Raphi974> socomm, and also, empathy doesn't connect at all.... any idea ? pidgin works well
<socomm> Raphi974: no idea, try empathy's channel
<vox> BluesKaj: one cant install anything until they can change their mac address.
<Raphi974> socomm, ok
<socomm> Raphi974: might be that there's offline mode on that client, not sure
<Raphi974> socomm, i'll join their channel in a minute, just after filling the bug
<l_r> hello
<socomm> l_r: hello
<l_r> how is empathy working up until now in kamic beta?
<BluesKaj> vox ??
<socomm> l_r: Raphi974 is having problems with empathy, could be related?
<Raphi974> socomm, maybe lol
<BluesKaj> vox, I never encountered that problem with wicd or any networking apps
<Raphi974> socomm, since i installed Karmic, it won't connect at all
<l_r> Raphi974, what kind of problems?
<socomm> l_r: see above
<l_r> well..they are network problems..not strictly related to empathy
<vox> BluesKaj: i have never, ever, had network-manager actually work in an acceptable way, except on one(1) laptop
<BluesKaj> vox, did you try wicd ?
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<vox> neg
<vox> i just hard-coded /etc/network/interfaces
<Raphi974> here's my problem : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipD2rQwJpM0
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<robin0800_> BluesKaj: run blkid to get uuid put in fstab run depmod -a run update-initramfs -u run update-grub
<rockrat> hi
<rockrat> how turn off mouse wheel functionality, for tab switching, window selection. is there any configuration manager screen for such ? thanks
<uberspaced> when I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it doesn't give me a menu to select the resolution I want to use.
<uberspaced> it just returns a prompt.  yes, I'm running it as root.
<uberspaced> I'm basically trying to configure this old ass video card that does RCA out
<uberspaced> it posts at the right resolution, then it inits at a higher resolution
<uberspaced> and when it gets into X, it gets to some place where the refresh rate + resolution is a bad combination.
<uberspaced> when I type reboot, a splash screen with the ubuntu logo shows up correctly, at the resolution I want
<uberspaced> it's just weird.
<uberspaced> any help on dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would be greatly appreciated.
<uberspaced> ah.  maybe it's showing up on the on-board card.  didn't think about that.
<shadeslayer> uberspaced: whats the problem with dpkg?
<shadeslayer> dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
 * NinjaPlimsolls gets comfy and falls asleep again
<BluesKaj> robin0800_, how do I blkid a networked pc ?
<ldeveaux> hi!
<shadeslayer> ldeveaux: hi!
<ldeveaux> When I run the installation CD, I have the following message: "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted.... Try again to mount the CD-ROM?"
<djdarkman> hello, Karmic boots really slow on a 1,6 GHz 1GB RAM netbook, is there a reason for this?
<ldeveaux> Does somebody know how to fix this problem? Thanks in advance
<djdarkman> is there a way to find out why does it boots this slow?
<ldeveaux> I have an external driver and I use it for the installation
<shadeslayer> ldeveaux: did you check the cd? like a md5sum
<rockrat> ldeveaux: perhaps BETA ?
<ldeveaux> rockrat: yes this is the BETA version
<robin0800_> BluesKaj:  are you trying to mount the p-c or just the shares?
<ldeveaux> shadeslayer: I cannot check the cd because of the same message
<rockrat> ldeveaux: it boots slow for me 2, lets wait for release :)
<shadeslayer> ldeveaux: perhaps checking it in the currently installed os ?
<ldeveaux> shadeslayer: I don't have any OS already installed, just a /home partition
<ldeveaux> rockrat: I need a Kubuntu version know for my work
<shadeslayer> rockrat djdarkman check your startup services in tty1 and see whats taking so long to start,use bootchart for a confirmation and then file a bug against it
<Fanfare> ldeveaux: possible to boot from USB-thunb? try that...
<djdarkman> shadeslayer, what is bootchart?
<shadeslayer> !info bootchart | djdarkman
<ubottu> djdarkman: bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.90.2-3 (karmic), package size 11 kB, installed size 124 kB
<djdarkman> thank you shadeslayer
<amx109> the latest beta doesnt seem to work with newer ati cards - just d/l the daily live cd and its as broken as my karmic install
<ldeveaux> Fanfare: okay! do you know software to make USB key bootable
<shadeslayer> djdarkman: it gives a graphical representation of your boot sequence,what takes what amount of time,image is placed in /var/log/bootchart
<shadeslayer> ldeveaux: usb-creator
<Fanfare> ldeveaux: on a running ubuntu theres a tool usb-creator...
<shadeslayer> theres also unetbootin....
<rockrat> well i was here for configuring mouse wheel
<rockrat> so anyone know how to do it ?
<rockrat> like re-configuring or redefining actions associated with mouse wheel
<shadeslayer> rockrat: what touchpad?
<shadeslayer> (if you have a touchpad)
<rockrat> nop
<shadeslayer> !mouse | rockrat
<rockrat> perhaps its intellimouse
<shadeslayer> rockrat: what DE ?
<shadeslayer> ubottu is silent?
<rockrat> DE ?
<shadeslayer> rockrat: gnome or KDE ?
<rockrat> gnome
<ubottu> rockrat: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is silent?
<shadeslayer> hehe.... lag...
<rockrat> shadeslayer: but i want to disable already associated actions
<shadeslayer> rockrat: then just follow the guide from the bottom to the top
<rockrat> lol
<shadeslayer> rockrat: the process will be the same
<shadeslayer> :P
<rockrat> mm more interested that little gdm configuration manager which use to be part of System>>Preferences>>
<uberspaced> all right.  Now i'm in a better position to fix things.
<Fanfare> !kdevicekit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevicekit
<uberspaced> so, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not give me a prompt to configure anything.
<rockrat> !ubotu gnome-configuration-manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<rockrat> perhaps i should uninstall compiz
<uberspaced> bah.  the mini-iso installer graphic settings look PERFECT.  I'm reinstalling and I'll see if X comes up with that resolution as well.
<heyjoe> Hello, after using apt-get to upgrade, some packages are being held back. See: http://paste.ubuntu.com/290205/ for output. On #ubuntu it was suggested that I use synaptic instead. However, if i click mark all upgrades and apply it wants to install additional packages. What is the best course of action? Is it supposed to hold back packages?
<rockrat> brb
<MyWay> hi, i have gdb using my cpu 90/98% and all is going slow, can i remove it or it's needed?
<penguin42> MyWay: Something is in the middle of crashing and it's just generating debug info for it
<MyWay> ah ok
<MyWay> so i have to wait and then report the bug
<shadeslayer> whats a good alternate for dreamweaver ?
<mac_v> !gnome-configuration-manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uberspaced> hey.  If I have the last portion of the strace for dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MyWay> shadeslayer: i think there isn't, try geany
<uberspaced> and it didn't work, would that be valuable to yous guys?
<mac_v> heyjoe: dont use synaptic  , read this > www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta
<heyjoe> mac_v: will do
<MyWay> penguin42: another thing, it's like if my audio is lagging and it's doing strange rumors, what can be?
<penguin42> MyWay: rumors?
<penguin42> not sure
<MyWay> hm like noises
<djdarkman> does someone know what to report boot speed bugs against?
<djdarkman> (ubuntu-bug command would be even more appreciated)
<shadeslayer> djdarkman: ubuntu-bug <package name>
<shadeslayer> djdarkman: i think a bug against ubuntu-meta with a tag of boot would be sufficient
<djdarkman> shadeslayer, but what is the package that I should report the speed bugs against? (checked wiki, found nothing)
<shadeslayer> djdarkman: ubuntu-meta
<djdarkman> thanks shadeslayer, I already reported quite a few bugs, but I'm still not used to launchpads concept
<vigo> Still on FS ext 3 , is this correct?
<billybigrigger> ext4 is default in karmic
<Raphi974> Hi, does someone has the brightness bug ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipD2rQwJpM0
<vigo> I am on Karmic 9.10 development branch.
<Frickelpit> vigo: did you Upgrade from Jaunty?
<vigo> Frickelpit: No, clean from source
<Frickelpit> vigo: Fresh Install should be with ext4
<djdarkman> ubuntu-bug -p ubuntu-meta says that "Package ubuntu-meta" does not exist.....
<vigo> Frickelpit: I did the Alpha-2, so on and so on.
<rockrat> shadeslayer: nop, still no luck
<shadeslayer> djdarkman: try : ubuntu
<djdarkman> shadeslayer, same error
<shadeslayer> ._.
<djdarkman> how could this be?
<shadeslayer> rockrat: what did you do?
<rockrat> uninstalled compiz :)
<djdarkman> should I report it against linux and add ubuntu-meta afterwards?
<shadeslayer> rockrat: for disabling mouse buttons? why would you do that?
<rockrat> mouse wheel up/down still switch between opened windows
<shadeslayer> rockrat: you want to disable that? check it under keyboard shortcuts
<rockrat> i don't want to disable mouse button, but i want to disable mouse wheel association to switch opened windows
<shadeslayer> btw i can control a remote machine via ssh right?
<rockrat> its not there
<vigo> rockrat: Is that a macro in Main Menu or Mouse?
<rockrat> vigo: sorry ?
<vigo> rockrat: I think that is in Main Menu. let me look again.
<rockrat> k
<Fanfare> anyone know if kvkbd support for kdm works now? (Table user)
<vigo> rockrat: is worth a look, open Main Menu/GUI> System>Mouse, there is a Help launcher on that , it explains some of that, but I am still looking.
<uberspaced> what display settings are chosen for the graphical display when booting off of an install image?
<rockrat> vigo: >> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2008-November/033897.html
<rockrat> this problem explains exactly what i am looking for
 * Twigathy hugs his karmic mini.iso. So handy... nice text-based installer too... c_c
<rockrat> vigo: thanks i check GUI
<vigo> rockrat: I am on Edbuntu, is KDE/Gnome mixed, now, I will have to look further into that to get a definitive response.
<uberspaced> timber, his arms wide.
<uberspaced> star trek TNG references? no? yes?
<penguin42> something like gelad and picard ....
<uberspaced> close enough.
<billybigrigger> any nvidia vdpau users here?
<johnni> I used it once..wassup?
<Nattgew> what do you call the thing that shows pictures in the sidebar of f-spot view? what kind of widget is that?
<timber> does somebody know if the syndaemon command works on karmic beta?
<Nattgew> timber: what command do you mean?
<Nattgew> timber: oh, right... I got I it... Gnome appears to disable my touchpad when I'm typing, so I think so...
<Nattgew> can anyone use the sidebar of f-spot (and similar instances of that kind of list)? it won't accept any clicks for me
<mirkone> Hallo folgene Problem seit Karmic ... der Pegel der Soundkarte istbei meinem System zu gering / Kopfhörerausgang zu leise was kann ich testen
<johnni> Nattgew, i just tried f-spot and mine crashes on start
<Frickelpit> mirkone: try #ubuntu-de+1
<Nattgew> how about f-spot view?
<mirkone> Frickelpit: oh sorry .. thanks
<kulight> any one know of an app that record mouse events ?
<kulight> !keylogger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keylogger
<Martyn> Good morning
<Martyn> Well, afternoon now
<kulight> evening...
<LjL> !info xmacro | kulight
<kulight> LjL TY
<Nattgew> johnni: I meant f-spot view... does that work for you?
<ubottu> kulight: xmacro (source: xmacro): Record / Play keystrokes and mouse movements in X displays. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3pre-20000911-4.1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Royall> Does #ubuntu+1 recommend just a full reinstalling or a dist upgrade for .10?
<johnni> Nattgew, how do you get that? and I will check
<wes32> Royall: if you're interested in ext4 and you do not run that already, a full reinstallation might be a good idea
<erle-> arielCo, can't reproduce the error anyway, so what
<Nattgew> johnni: you may be able to find it in the menu... or you can go to a picture file and "open with"
<Royall> wes32: I'm all two of those things, so I guess I'll reinstall
<wes32> considering the changes in back-end, such as GRUB2 and AppArmor, it probably is the safer option at the moment as well :)
<johnni> okay I have that open it works for me
<Nattgew> johnni: thanks... that's weird
<johnni> Nattgew, welcome..now f-spot alone crashes for me..but f-spot view works fine even rotate left right etc
<Nattgew> johnni: can you click on the sidebar to change pictures on the left?
<Royall> Is there a specfic guide on how to uninstall 9.04 and install 9.10 correctly?
<johnni> Nattgew, let me get more pictures on my computer real quick and i can tell you then
<wes32> Royall: the standard way would be to back-up your home folder (as it contains your personal documents) and just wipe the hdd (assuming no other OS's exist on the hdd)
<Royall> wes32: I have a Vista partition
<wes32> then you likely just want to wipe the Ubuntu partition and install atop that :)
<Royall> kay
<johnni> Nattgew, you are right on that...it won't let me pick other pictures even though it lets me add them on that pane
<wes32> Royall: have you considered waiting a few days for 9.10 final, by the way?
<Royall> wes32: Yep, I'm not going to make the same mistake as I did with .04 :P
<wes32> as it's only three weeks ahead of us by now :)
<Nattgew> johnni: thank you for testing that... I can't find a bug about that, I guess I'll try reporting one.
<johnni> Nattgew, you can't click them, but you can use the arrow keys to go up and down if that helps
<Nattgew> johnni: thank, I didn't notice that
<darkham> when in live i run with "minimal graphic mode"
<darkham> what i run?
<Royall> 9.10 stillll doesn't allow seperate backgrounds for each workspace? ugh
<wes32> doesn't Compiz have a workaround for that?
<Royall> I think I tried it, but to no avail
<johnni> Nattgew, welcome
<wes32> google gives http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=6199
<wes32> I vaguely remember having a separate wallpaper on every workspace a year or two ago
<Nattgew> if I list a program in /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default, it should run that when I log out or shut down... right?
<wes32> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/93/ seems to be the idea regarding it
<Royall> How do I save stuff like my rtorrent settings, my Deluge settings, my Banshee playlists, etc, when reinstalling?
<wes32> Royall: those should be in your home folder (/home/yourusername/), in .hidden folders
<Royall> ah
<wes32> deluge settings are in /home/user/.config/deluge for example
<webbb82> after doing a few updates  when i reboot my computer i get a screen asking me what i want to boot as in recovery mode but there are also a bunch of ubuntu 2.31.08
<wes32> i'd imagine banshee and rtorrent save their settings there as well
<webbb82> everytime i update a new one gets added to the boot list
<Royall> Is there a way to get a list of currently, manually installed packages so I can reinstall the ones I want when I reinstall? I guess I could just look in Add/Remove for the applications, but there are some other packages that wouldn't be there
<timber> hey, my screensaver goes on while i'm watching a movie with vlc player....how i don't let the screensaver appear?
<Turms_> Royall: dpkg --get-selections > file
<tgpraveen> !info hunspell
<ubottu> hunspell (source: hunspell): spell checker and morphological analyzer (program). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.8-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 69 kB, installed size 176 kB
<webbb82> so now when i start my computer it asks if i want to start recovery mode/safe mode/generic/ and 5 others just updated versions
<Turms_> Royall: when you reinstall you can run dpkg --set-selections < file
<tgpraveen> hey can some one tell me a good HTML WYSIWYG type editor in Karmic?
<Royall> Turms_: that's... nifty
<tgpraveen> some thing to replace MS Front Page
<tgpraveen> ?
<corigo> I am trying to report an installation bug on a plasma widget  that is supposed to be new default method for alternate (Chinese, Japanese, etc.) language entry... but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=plasma-widget-kimpanel when I click on "Report a bug" all I get is the Ubuntu wiki page... how can I report the bug?
<Turms_> tgpraveen: nvu but i don't think it is in the repositories
<Nattgew> corigo: you have to run "ubuntu-bug <packagename>", or there is a link towards the bottom that tells you how to report online
<tgpraveen> Turms_: I do prefer something from repos.
<tgpraveen> how is bluefish or kompozer?
<Turms_> tgpraveen: ok now nvu has changed name it is kompozer - complete Web Authoring System
<corigo> Nattgew: Ubuntu-bug claims there is no such package
<Turms_> tgpraveen: apt-cache showpkg kompozer
<Nattgew> tgpraveen: maybe Amaya? http://www.w3.org/Amaya/
<vox> why in the name of all that is holy is postfix and dependancy of mdadm?
<wes32> apt is so underrated :)
<Turms_> tgpraveen: download both amaya and kompozer and give them a try
<Nattgew> corigo: did you run "ubuntu-bug plasma-widget-kimpanel"?
<webbb82> everytime i update a new linux header it will keep the old one so when i boot i get a screen asking me to pick linux 2.6.31-13 or linux 2.6.31-12or linux 2.6.31-11  do i need all of the old headers
<Nattgew> webbb82: any package specific to one kernel version can be removed if you're not going to use that version
<Turms_> webbb82: better if you use the pkg manager for uninstalling them rather just remove them from /usr/src
<webbb82> ok
<mac_v> webbb82: not needed , better to just keep the second last kernel if you have -13 , you can keep -12 , ,sp that if anything goes wrong in -13 you have a backup
<corigo> Nattgew: yes
<webbb82> true
<corigo> That's when it told me that the package didn't exist
<Nattgew> corigo: that command worked for me...
<corigo> LaunchPad seems to be completely down.
<corigo> Nattgew: are you running 9.10 beta?
<Nattgew> corigo: yes
<johnni> in Jaunty I had Pidgin Instant Messenger and I had a little icon on my top bar for it...how do I get the basic same thing on Empathy?
<corigo> I'm running 9.04...
<Nattgew> johnni: you mean like in the tray when it's running?
<mac_v> johnni: you cant ;)
<Nattgew> corigo: I think that package is only in karmic, you may need to be running 9.10 to report that way
<johnni> awww thats not right lol why not?
<mac_v> johnni: unless you remove the indicator-applet , but you have the messages displayed in the indicator applet
<corigo> Nattgew: hence my question about LaunchPad
<johnni> I just want the icon up there so when I close empathy I can click the icon and its still open..not that I have to keep the window open all the time
<eurythmia> when browsing around on the karmic live system, available on the 'desktop' install cd, what is the default password?
<stonk> Hi there. Just a little thing I thought I should mention: If for any reason someone modprobes nvidia and restarts X from the live CDs the installer can't see sata disks attached to an ICH10 controller. Today I didn't modprobe nvidia and can see them all.
<mac_v> johnni: yeah , thats a regression... you need to report a bug for that
<eurythmia> ... heh, blank apparently.
<timber> hey, someone can tell me why my computer turns on the screensaver when i'm watching a movie?
<mac_v> timber: vlc?
<johnni> i guess i should just go back to pidgin lol
<timber> mac_v, yeah, i use vlc
<Nattgew> corigo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net
<mac_v> timber: Bug #428884
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428884 in vlc "Vlc does not inhibit screensaver" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428884
<corigo> Nattgew: Yes, that is where I keep getting redirect to... I then click on the "No Redirect" bug report link, enter my comment and get a timeout message. Launchpad seems to be down
<corigo> This is a critical widget for 9.10... without this writing alternate languages in KDE is basically impossible
<Nattgew> corigo: try the other like that you put the package name in
<timber> mac_v, ubottu, so there's nothing to do? just wait while they try to fix this?
<mac_v> timber: ubottu is a bot ;)
<mac_v> timber: if you know how to fix it , you can submit a patch or we'd have to wait :(
<timber> mac_v, sorry, i didn't know he was a bot, hehe...which other player is good to use while the bug persists
<timber> ?
<rockrat> hi
<mac_v> timber: you could use the default totem player, that works
<rockrat> when i click main menu, it only displays places and system
<timber> mac_v, and you know something about a beep that happens when open a sound file?
<rockrat> rest of the menu is gone. how to fix it ? thanks
<mac_v> rockrat: screenshot pls
<rockrat> sure
<mac_v> timber: hmm , nope
<rockrat> nop
<timber> mac_v, that's ok, thanks for help...now i'll continue to watch my movies
<rockrat> wait
<thiebaude> rockrat, can you delete the menu from the panel and just add it back?
<rockrat> i did but it appears with same menu items
<thiebaude> ahh,ok
<rockrat> even new menu bar, added main menu and it appears with same two options
<timber> mac_v, do you how to change the color of subtitles on totem?
<mac_v> rockrat: try this , move the ~/.config/menus folder to somewhere else and restart session
<mac_v> timber: i dont think it is possible
<topyli> totem still doesn't do dvb subtitles at all. i need vlc and i don't even like it :(
<rockrat> k
<rockrat> brb
<thiebaude> topyli, everytime i used vlc it didn't have sound
<Dr_Willis> be sure to set the media pklayers to use pulse audio -  if you can. some times they are set to the wrong sound output
<rockrat> thanks its fixed now
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, i'll check that, thanks
<Dr_Willis> i can rarely get totem to play anything.. yesterday on 9.10 i tried totem.. it installed some exctra packages.. and still couldent play the file..
<Dr_Willis> vlc/mplayer plaied it fine.  :()
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, when i use vlc i use it with the media player plugin for firefox
<Dr_Willis> i rarely play things in firefox.
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, how about if you wanted to see a video that was on a website?
<Dr_Willis> thiebaude:  i tend to just use a download tool to grab it to hd.
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, ok, cool
<Dr_Willis> of course most siutes use that annoying flash for videos these days...
<timber> mac_v, do you know if this bug appears only on karmic?
<thiebaude> yep
<Dr_Willis> Perhaps with FF3.5 s new features they will get away from that
<wekt> Where in the archive (pool) are the source packages?
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, but flash is everywhere,lol
<mac_v> timber: seems so , didnt happen in jaunty
<wekt> FlashBlock is nice for stopping flash.  I think NoScript does it too.
<Dr_Willis> thiebaude:  and at one time i rember 'realplayer' being everywhere.. then 'java was everhwhere'
 * mac_v likes adblock for flash ad block ;)
<timber> mac_v, that's what i thought, but yesterday this bug didn't happen here
<rockrat> mac_v: can you please help to solve this problem >> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2008-November/033897.html
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, i tended to stay away from realplayer
<Dr_Willis> yep - realplayer went from Big Name to NoName real fast.
<thiebaude> haha
<mac_v> rockrat: i havent tried kubuntu .... does kubuntu use compiz?
<Dr_Willis> now the onlyu time i hear realplayer mentioned is when people are trying to watch mlb.com in linux
<Dr_Willis> KDE4 has its own composting windopw manager - not compiuz
<mac_v> hmm , this seems similar to a compiz bug
<wekt> Dr_Willis: Yes, composting window managers help your windows grow nicely.
<rockrat> mac_v: nop, i use ubuntu / gnome. and it has the same problem
<mac_v> rockrat: if you use gnome , this problem was solved
<mac_v> in karmic
<rockrat> mac_v: aah ok, how can i disable mouse wheel association with window switching
<danielwehner> hi, ich habe gerade auf 9.10 updateded, leider ist während der installation  das update eingefriert, kann man das upgrade auch von der livecd vollziehen?
<rizwan> hello. after an update when i reboot karmic i see a blank screen after the boot splash. suspect it's probably nvidia? driver is nvidia. card gf 7800 gtx.
<thiebaude> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rizwan> had this issue wtih both ubuntu and kubuntu
<rizwan> any ideas?
<wekt> danielwehner: i think not.
<danielwehner> wekt: any suggestions?
<wekt> danielwehner: If you can use the install DVD to boot your system, then you can continue with the update.
<wekt> danielwehner: or use the live cd to boot your system.
<rizwan> and have happened since alpha5 or so :-) had this with beta just a few mins ago as well. quite annoying.
<danielwehner> wekt: i am in the live system currently
<danielwehner> wekt: but how can i continue the update
<wekt> run :   aptitude install
<wekt> no better:  aptitude dist-upgrade
<danielwehner> wekt:  i tryed the second one, but nothing happens
<wekt> but i recommend against upgrading at this point.  Back up your data and do a fresh install.
<mac_v> rockrat: check the ccsm settings , application switcher or ring switcher.. *switcher in the window managements , you might have enabled something
<rockrat> mac_v: ok let me check
<zachtib> morning
<WIGGMPk> Trying to install 9.10 amd64 alternate on a BIOS RAID0 setup and the install gets to installing the boot loader and keeps prompting me to select the next process. I select install GRUB and it acts like its going to and just prompts me again. Any thoughts?
<rizwan> how to book karmic into safe mode? (without loading nvidia drivers etc)
<rockrat> mac_v: besides is there any window manager i should check for, i tried gnome-wm but it says another manager is already running, --replace to replace current.
<rizwan> s/book/boot/
<shadeslayer> rizwan: just reboot and select the second ubuntu option
<mac_v> rockrat: i meant check the CompizConfig Settings Manager
<rizwan> shadeslayer, i chose default grub setup and it doesn't display any menu whatsoever on boot
<rockrat> mac_v: compiz and ccsm are not installed
<rizwan> shadeslayer, what's the key to force menu display?
<shadeslayer> rizwan: press esc during the boot
<mac_v> rockrat: oh , you dont use compiz?
<rockrat> mac_v: nop
<shadeslayer> rizwan: as soon as the BIOS lods
<shadeslayer> *loads
<logophobia> hi, has anyone managed to setup encrypted partitions with cryptsetup luks. It stopped working for me when I upgraded. It prints an error message that it can't access the device. But when I start them manually after the boot with the /etc/init.d/cryptdisks they work just fine.
<rizwan> shadeslayer, 1 sec. trying :)
<mac_v> rockrat: then i'm not sure what the problem is? does the window change automatically or only after you hover over the window?
<rockrat> mac_v: when mouse cursor / pointer over window, and mouse wheel up / down
<rizwan> shadeslayer, doesnt
<shadeslayer> rizwan: ._.
<mac_v> rockrat: disable the window selection option from window preferences
<shadeslayer> rizwan: strange...
<rockrat> mac_v: its disabled
<shadeslayer> im not on ubuntu and i really dont remember where you can configure this
<rizwan> shadeslayer, cant figure out grub2's settings.
<shadeslayer> rizwan: same here
<rizwan> shadeslayer, no worries mate.
<rockrat> mac_v: anyway i can disable mouse wheel action association except for scrolling ?
<rizwan> shadeslayer, my main problem is not safe mode. its the blank screen i get after bootsplash
<mac_v> rockrat: hmmm... not sure whats causing the problem , i'm stumped
<shadeslayer> rizwan: KDE or gnome?
<rizwan> shadeslayer, happened three times since alpha 5 or so.
<rizwan> shadeslayer, KDE
<shadeslayer> rizwan: does krunner work?
<rizwan> shadeslayer, yes
<shadeslayer> rizwan: plasma-desktop
<rizwan> shadeslayer, it happens after i run updates
<rizwan> shadeslayer, everything works
<shadeslayer> rizwan: type that in kunner
<rizwan> shadeslayer,  but after updates when i boot it doesnt go to kdm even.
<shadeslayer> rizwan: oh...
<rizwan> shadeslayer, just blank after bootsplash. i can see that screen is lit (it's not pitch black but slightly lit blank)
<rizwan> shadeslayer, and keyboard works. I can Ctrl+Alt+del
<rizwan> shadeslayer, etc...
<mostafa_>  anyone can help me with how to make this file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/290286/ via diff command (actually this patch files grouply)
<wekt> what is the correct command to pull a kernel source package?    apt-get source linux-????????
<JoshuaL> :o
<shadeslayer> wekt: yep...
<shadeslayer> wekt: more like apt-get source kernel-source
<shadeslayer> wekt: youll have to search the correct package
<Pienjo> rizwan: I had the same thing today. Even did a fresh reinstall->update->broken.
<Pienjo> (i'm using netbook-remix, if that makes any difference)
<rizwan> Pienjo, yup mate. did that three times
<wekt> rizwan, Pienjo: what graphics device?
<rizwan> Pienjo, cut feeling says doesnt
<Pienjo> GMA950
<wekt> intel?
<Pienjo> yeah
<rizwan> wekt, nvidia 7800 gtx. driver is nvidia 185.x.x.x (whatever ubuntu comes with latest)O
<timber> mac_v, i think that i found a parcial solution for the bug on vlc
<wekt> well if the main archive does not work, try xorg-edgers
<Pienjo> Oh, and I *am* getting the Ubuntu logo
<mac_v> timber: delay the screensaver?
<luka> could anyone install gnome package?
<rizwan> wekt, Pienjo: same here. I get the boot splash. "Kubuntu" after that it goes dlank
<timber> mac_v, no, i deleted the ~/.config/vlc folder
<mostafa_>  anyone can help me with how to make this file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/290286/ via diff command (actually this patch files grouply)
<luka> rizwan: if u have an intel video card i could be the drivers... that issue is reported as a bug
<mac_v> timber: that doesnt solve it for me
<mostafa_> plzzzzz
<rizwan> luka, its nvidia and it happens with nvidia driver
<timber> and opened the program...then i selected the option "Always on top" in Tools->Preferences->Video
<timber> mac_v, and opened the program...then i selected the option "Always on top" in Tools->Preferences->Video
<rizwan> luka, if that makes a difference i removed Device "nvidia" in xorg.conf and replaced with Device "" but no luck
<Pienjo> mostafa_: use diff -u
<mac_v> timber: interesting... so that fixes it for you?
 * mac_v tries
<timber> mac_v, yeah
<Nattgew> rizwan: you shuld try a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<timber> mac_v, the only problem is the fact of the window stay in front of all others
<rizwan> Nattgew, thanks mate. gonna try
<timber> mac_v, but resolved
<Pienjo> Nattgew: how, without a prompt?
<luka> rizwan: delete xorg.conf and try again... or you could sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && sudo Xorg -configure && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<mac_v> timber: if it works you can comment that on the bug
<timber> mac_v, try it you too
<timber> mac_v, i'll try again
<mostafa_> Pienjo: I have used it bro. how to make a diff file to patch all the items in the files just at once (I mean with a command not more)
<Pienjo> mostafa_: you mean all the files in a directory?
<Pienjo> I'm confused
<mostafa_> Pienjo: just let me 1 min to show you what i mean
<mostafa_> Pienjo: go this site
<mostafa_> http://www.mannasim.dcc.ufmg.br/download.htm
<mostafa_> then dl the patch file in item number 2
<HoopyCat> mostafa_:  so you have a bunch of files with changes, and you want to produce one file that can be fed into patch?
<Pienjo> Oh, and you want to *apply* the patch
<mostafa_> yeah exactly right
<Pienjo> sorry, I thought you were trying to *create* one
<Pienjo> well, it says just below.
<mostafa_> no no exactly as u just said
<mostafa_> where?
<Pienjo> step 3:)
<Zvezdichko> Good evening again :) Who messed the dependencies this time :P
<HoopyCat> mostafa_:  the -r option to diff will cause it to recurse directories.  actually, take a look at the first line of the patch file -- it'll tell you the command that was used to create it
<timber> mac_v, still working...i'll comment on the bug right now
<mac_v> timber: didnt work for me :(
<timber> mac_v, =/
<mac_v> timber: the screensaver activates at the right time ...  :(
<mostafa_> HoopyCat: you mean I should use this command "diff -Naur"
<HoopyCat> mostafa_:  to create that exact patch, you'd do "diff -Naur ns-allinone-2.29 ns-allinone-2.29-mannasim", where ns-allinone-2.29 is the "old" directory tree and ns-allinone-2.29-mannasim is the "new" directory tree
<Zvezdichko> Does anybody have problems with upgrading gdm?
<timber> mac_v, here my screensaver is scheduled to activate after 1 minute....didn't activate
<mac_v> timber: i set mine to 4 mins and the screensaver activated :(
<mostafa_> HoopyCat: let me check
<WIGGMPk> Trying to install 9.10 amd64 alternate on a BIOS RAID0 setup and the install gets to installing the boot loader and keeps prompting me to select the next process. I select install GRUB and it acts like its going to and just prompts me again. Any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> WIGGMPk, did you format the partiton to ext4 first ?
<WIGGMPk> BluesKaj: yes
<WIGGMPk> BluesKaj: I have 4 primary patitions.. /boot /root /home + swap
<xpistos> Can someome help me get my samba working? I just installed and I am getting an error message from my laptop that says "Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server?\
<BluesKaj> WIGGMPk, it's looking for / on ext 4 , I think
<WIGGMPk> BluesKaj: explain? all 3 partitions are formated to ext4.
<zachtib> can you use ext4 for /boot now/
<zachtib> ?
<zachtib> and, by /root, did you mean / ?
<WIGGMPk> yes
<WIGGMPk> I used ext4 of my /boot partition in Jaunty without issues
<zachtib> ok... just wondering, I still see people using ext2 for /boot :P
<WIGGMPk> Well doesnt GRUB2 support ext4 natively?
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, thanks for the suggestion earlier about enable pulse audio for vlc, it plays wmv. file perfectly
<BluesKaj> WIGGMPk,  dunno, i just used / to install it , i don't bother with separate partitions for root or home. never found any advantages
<assoguerozen_sx> flashplugin still have the missing mouse click bug?
<mostafa_> HoopyCat: very Good it solved the prob
<BluesKaj> WIGGMPk, if you mean / as root then yes
<mostafa_> HoopyCat: hurayyyyyy thanks bro
<WIGGMPk> Its not like its giving me an error or reason why it wont install. It just keeps showing me the menu of installation options with Install GRUB boot loader highlighted. I keep selecting and it just doesnt finish the install
<jbuncher> anyone know (approximately) how much adding kde4 increases the size of a basic karmic install?
<HoopyCat> mostafa_:  no problem.  :-)  if you need to do this on a regular basis, many modern version control systems (e.g. git) will do the magic for you without having to keep two directory trees around, as well.
<mostafa_> HoopyCat: thnx for this then how could I know these modern control system? (I mean where can I find them)
<mostafa_> :D
<HoopyCat> mostafa_:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_revision_control_software has a list... if you're working on an existing project, usually they'll already have one in use.  if you're creating a new one, you get to pick.  there's often a steep learning curve, but if you're doing a lot of development/programming, it's time well spent.  (i personally use git, but it's a personal preference thing)
<EruditeHermit> hi, is there any way to get a list of all packages installed on Ubuntu and then use that list to install those same packages on a different Ubuntu partition?
<mostafa_> HoopyCat: very cool really thnx 4 your help
<mostafa_> ;)
<topyli> EruditeHermit, 'dpkg --get-selections > list.txt' and then 'dpkg --set-selections < list.txt'. then apt-get update and dist-upgrade
<HoopyCat> EruditeHermit:  dpkg --get-selections will spit the list out; dpkg --set-selections will read it in
<EruditeHermit> ah
<EruditeHermit> very nice
<EruditeHermit> thanks
<Martyn> hmmm...
<topyli> EruditeHermit, that's the old-school debian way. some apparently say it's better on ubuntu to save and set your package selections with synaptic
<Martyn> topyli : People who don't want to use synaptic can use aptitude, with good results
<HoopyCat> EruditeHermit:  you might also want to dpkg --clear-selections before --set-selections, depending on what all's installed on the target
<topyli> Martyn, ah, good to know
<EruditeHermit> topyli, where in synaptic is that option?
<EruditeHermit> HoopyCat, what do you mean depending on what is installed on the target?
<EruditeHermit> where would it run into trouble
 * nick125 wonders why his USB speakers aren't working in Karmic...
<test34> now the update manager ask for the password twice, once for check for updates and one for installing the updates... isn't that a little paranoid?
<topyli> EruditeHermit, fie -> generate package download script
<nick125> Well..the speakers show up in ALSA, but
<nick125> Pulseaudio seems to not be detecting it..it's throwing an error about it trying to configure the device more than 5 times in 10 seconds. Any ideas?
<HoopyCat> EruditeHermit:  if there are packages installed on the target system that aren't on the original system, they won't be uninstalled unless you do a --clear-selections.  this may or may not be a problem.
<EruditeHermit> ah
<EruditeHermit> thats ok
<EruditeHermit> i'm trying to copy over all my files to a new partition with ext4 karmic
<NoelJB> HoopyCat, I'll probably use that when I do a clean reinstall of karmic, and just want to compare it with my current install.
<NoelJB> HoopyCat, dpkg -l also works, but why bother with versions?  :-)
<HoopyCat> the synaptic way looks to be better in a graphical environment, but i always remember the --get-selections way; i stick it in a nightly cron job so a plaintext file of installed packages gets backed up
<EruditeHermit> its nice to know both ways
<EruditeHermit> but I think the dpkg method is faster
<EruditeHermit> so its probably what I'll go with
<NoelJB> Martyn, I don't recall if I told you, but I will be at the UDS
<NoelJB> Unless an emergency comes up between now and then.
<HoopyCat> NoelJB:  two different output formats, two different goals :-)
<jbuncher> Speaking of UDS, I just want to let all the devs in here know that (as a user) I'm *very* excited about the "bug fixes rather than big features" approach of Lucid on the desktop.  I think that will make it a phenomenal release.
<NoelJB> jbuncher, have you heard anything official about that being the approach?  I agree, that's what we need now: the pause that refreshes.
<EruditeHermit> wait isn't gnome3 in lucid
<EruditeHermit> and Xorg 7.6
<EruditeHermit> =p
<NoelJB> EruditeHermit, IIRC, Mark did say that Lucid is explicitly the best of Gnome 2.x, not Gnome 3.
<BluesKaj> WIGGMPk, try renaming your /root or /home partition to  /  , then try to install grub2
<NinjaPlimsolls> nope, Lucid is GNOME 3
<topyli> would help if gnome3 exists by that time .)
<vox> any idea when proftpd is going to be installable?
<jbuncher> NoelJB, just what I read on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS , which has been updated for Lucid.  The "sync with testing rather than unstable" part is excellent, and it clearly states that it is not a feature-based release or cutting edge. I think Shuttleworth said that server-side there will be new cloud features and such, though.
<jbuncher> NoelJB, I was also glad to hear that Mark said it would be the best of GNOME 2 rather than the new GNOME 3 (at least by default).
<NoelJB> NinjaPlimsolls, 'scuse me?  I've just checked.  Lucid Lynx is still Gnome 2.  Where do you hear otherwise, other than that Gnome 3 will be available, just as Gnome shell is already available?
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-11
<Cynthia> AzaToth: bullgard4 was saying that even without sudo lshw can still see stuff
<bullgard4> penguin42: Yes. And the question was where might be that little bit more information.
<vigo> SCP
<Cynthia> cynthia@jolteon:~$ lshw > non-sudo-lshw.txt; sudo lshw > sudo-lshw.txt; diff -u non-sudo-lshw.txt sudo-lshw.txt | wc -l
<Cynthia> 256
<Cynthia> ranging from things like computer description, BIOS vendor, logical names for devices, more capabilities for my DVD burner...
<AzaToth> bullgard4: "sudo lshw -C multimedia" under sid doesn't give warning
<bullgard4> AzaToth: Ah!
<rrva_> hi! how do I get 802.11n speeds against my linksys wrt320N router with my intel 5100agn card in karmic?
<rrva_> I seem to get 802.11g speeds now
<nemo> Amaranth: sweet. w/ pasuspender my CPU usage is almost nonexistent
<nemo> now. granted, I have no sound
<nemo> I was hoping it would use alsa :-/
<Cynthia> nemo: I don't really know what I'm talking about here, but I speculate that with pasuspender you have to configure your applications or the default output device to be ALSA because the default is still a PulseAudio one
<nemo> Cynthia: just this thing Amaranth suggested
<Cynthia> nemo: ah
<nemo> to work aroudn fact that SDL audio games take up 100% of CPU
<nemo> or crash
<nemo> or both
<nemo> $ pasuspender ./hedgewars
<Cynthia> pulseaudio gives me a lot of trouble in Audacity, and random hangs in many applications
<nemo> yep
<nemo> I'm not a fan
<nemo> I'd remove it except I need to suffer to support users of Ubuntu
<timber> my screensaver never show up
<dotblank> Yea audacity has never really worked for me
<Cynthia> it makes Audacity's audio crackle, it makes paused audio files take up 10%, then 20% etc. until Audacity takes 60% of CPU until I resume the playback; if I change the default output device to be ALSA, it completely stops the audio playback after some time (I speculate it's a 2147483648 sample limit); hangs in Totem, in Xine, etc.
<nemo> Cynthia: I've done same rant in here
<dotblank> audacity isnt really native though
<Cynthia> yeah :/
<nemo> Cynthia: it should never have been made default until it was shown to be stable on same variety of standard HW that alsa supported
<nemo> and by standard I don't mean bluetooth :)
<Cynthia> dotblank: X isn't native either
<dotblank> well isnt audacity java based?
<Cynthia> (I compare PulseAudio to X, in that both are <hardware name here> servers - audio or graphical display)
<Cynthia> dotblank: wxwindows
<Amaranth> nemo: there are like 60 desktops and laptops canonical does testing on
<dotblank> hmm
<jimpop> awe, come on folks.  Pulseaudio is perfect and doesn't cause anyone any problems.  The whole concept of pulseaudio is shrouded in perfectness and universal harmony.  Without pulseaudio Ubuntu wouldn't every work or be nearly as solid and rock stable, not to mention usable.
<dotblank> well they should add pulse audio support
<Cynthia> jimpop: If I didn't know any better, I'd want to strangle you right now :)
<nemo> Amaranth: extensive? or yep, it boots and totem plays a vid? :)
<dotblank> im going to say this "I love pulseaudio" it allows me to do so much more
<Amaranth> nemo: *shrug*
<dotblank> I really liked how easy iot is to network audio
<Cynthia> if apps used PulseAudio correctly, this wouldn't be so bad, I think
<Amaranth> nemo: the developers tend to also have family using it :)
<jimpop> Cynthia, ;-) Pulseaudio sucks, everbody knows it sucks... yet it just lives on like a bad rash
<nemo> dotblank: network audio is an uncommon feature.
<dotblank> how does pulseaudio suck?
<Cynthia> totem doesn't work so badly with pulse.
<Amaranth> Cynthia: some of it is drivers
<nemo> dotblank: oh. let me count the ways
<dotblank> Sure it has some latency issues. but the real problem with pulse is its adoption isnt 100%
<Cynthia> nemo: you'll run out of fingers, even if you do finger-binary counting :)
<nemo> dotblank: crashing apps, locking up apps, static and crackling, dying completely losing all sound in apps
<jimpop> so why is it in a 100% complete OS?
<jimpop> a supposedly 100% complete OS
<dotblank> lets see 90% of what you just are programs using the alsa pulseaudio plugin
<Amaranth> jimpop: pulseaudio is the only way to do sane bluetooth and firewire audio
<dotblank> said*
<nemo> dotblank: there are lots of excuses
<nemo> the point is
<nemo> a default config for ubuntu fails hard
<nemo> and the common factor is pulse
<nemo> you can blame it on nvidia's driver
<nemo> on bad alsa drivers
<dotblank> Its a transistion period
<nemo> on lacking some tweaking config
<nemo> it has been a transition period for a year
<Amaranth> but even if you use straight alsa for those you'll get a lot of the same bugs because apps using the "full alsa API" only support soundblaster-like desktop cards
<nemo> and it should never have been done in the first place as default.
<nemo> Amaranth: I didn't have even a tiny fraction of these problems when I was on straight ALSA
<jimpop> but you can't remove PA from Karmic... it *breaks* sound controls
<nemo> on all my ubuntu systems that now fail hard
<Cynthia> nemo: if not for the sheer amount of feedback (pun not intended) users of Ubuntu gave on PulseAudio, it wouldn't be near where it is at the moment
<Amaranth> nemo: note I said "when using bluetooth or firewire audio"
<nemo> Cynthia: lovely :)
<dotblank> look... linux audio has never been perfect but im all for trying to get a common standard or library. if latency and other tiny things are issues then run jack
<nemo> Amaranth: right. those people can feel free to install pulse
<nemo> or it could be suggested or something if detected
<nemo> dotblank: not tiny things. major things
<nemo> latency I would forgive
<Amaranth> nemo: Or we can all have audio that wasn't designed in 1994
<nemo> but it basically is nonfunctional most of the time
<jimpop> i'm not sure that breaking 90% of ppls systems is worth the benefit of having 10% use sane bluetooth and firewire audio
<dotblank> I rarely have issues with apps that actually have pulse support.
<Amaranth> jimpop: didn't most people's systems
<nemo> dotblank: as I said. you can come up with qualifiers and excuses
<joaopinto> oh no, PA bashing again ?
<Amaranth> the ones who have problems just scream the loudest
<nemo> the point is, something was made default that breaks many apps and systems
<Cynthia> joaopinto: that would be the case, yes
<nemo> dotblank: whoever is at fault, the point is that config was not a good idea
<dotblank> what is your alternative OSS?
<Amaranth> nemo: everything you've said could be said about compiz too
<nemo> dotblank: leave most people on ALSA
<nemo> breaks less stuff
<nemo> Amaranth: and luckily there is a metacity failover there
<Amaranth> pulseaudio is also good for laptops
<dotblank> yea but ALSA has issues to. especially locking sound devices
<nemo> Amaranth: there is no such alternative for most users.
<jimpop> joaopinto, it must be symptomatic of a real problem that isn't being addressed
<nemo> dotblank: sure. but speaking from personal experience. 3 machines, 3 different sets of HW, all have way more issues then they did under straight alsa
<Amaranth> jimpop: yeah, pulseaudio is using drivers in a way they have never been used before
<Amaranth> jimpop: often pulseaudio is actually the first user of some long existing API call :P
<nemo> aaanyway
<nemo> back to my question
<nemo> Amaranth: can I configure this pasuspender in some way so I can still get sound?
<nemo> w/o using pulse?
<dotblank> speaking from personal experiance 5 ubuntu machines all with networked audio and perfect pulse audio support. I only had issues with skype but now thats fixed 2
<joaopinto> nemo, I am sad that you don't have development drivers skills to work on your problems, a count of the lines you have written on this channel on the last week just about how bad is pulseaudio would turn into a significant contribution if it was code
<nemo> joaopinto: mm. I may well not. I have no familiarity w/ sound architectures and no real desire to learn
<joaopinto> jimpop, how is not being addressed ? Aren't you aware of the recent work on PA ?
<nemo> there's a reason I use ubuntu, figuring out and fixing it for myself stopped being fun years ago
<dotblank> If I had the skills i would make a liba52 module for pulse so I can have surround sound over spdif
<Cynthia> joaopinto: the real effort here would be in porting many different apps and drivers to use PA
<nemo> you guys have, at least until this latest idea, been good at configurations that "just worked"
<nemo> was pretty awesome, and I applaud ubuntu for it
<jimpop> joaopinto, I am... but I am not aware of any improvements... so i get the sense that it is wasted time
<Cynthia> applications all use different code to talk with audio hardware
<joaopinto> nemo, right, so how do you feel qualified to address the root cause of your problems to PA ?
<penguin42> Cynthia: Actually, that's not true
<nemo> joaopinto: I can give you a list of reasons
<Cynthia> penguin42: I mean, how Audacity does it isn't going to work in Totem etc.
<Cynthia> Audacity has a current playback position cursor, and all sorts of things; Totem does not
<penguin42> Cynthia: True, but it's only the advanced stuff that takes some thought on porting
<dotblank> Shoot me. I like pulseaudio I think its a step in the right direction but sure there some problems getting adoption for it and maybe ubuntu integrated pulse too soon.
<jimpop> dotblank: Bingo!
<nemo> joaopinto: 1) removing pulseaudio resolves the issues 2) the issues showed up after transition to pulseaudio 3) often times problems are temporarily solved after restarting pulseaudio
<joaopinto> jimpop, have you checked the PA DEVs ppa ? I dind't checked myself because I don't have problems, but according to the devs it is expected to bring major improvements
<h00k> I'm wondering why, when I open a terminal, its using / as a working directory instead of ~
 * jimpop laughs
<Amaranth> h00k: echo $HOME
<penguin42> h00k: It sounds like your home directory isn't there or is wrong
<nemo> joaopinto: I'm perfectly willing to accept that the basic problem is bad alsa drivers or whatnot, but that doesn't matter in terms of user experience.
<h00k> oho.  genius, hang on.
<Amaranth> h00k: how are you opening it?
<jimpop> Karmic is at Beta.  There should be no major audio/video/input problems at this point.
<joaopinto> nemo, I am refering to the root cause, not to the symptons
<jimpop> yet PA persists
<Amaranth> jimpop: again, for most people it works great
<h00k> Amaranth: through the netbook launcher, also $HOME is '/home/anthony'
<joaopinto> jimpop, it works great for me
<jimpop> Amaranth, how do you calculate "most"?
<joaopinto> jimpop, do you have any real data to support that claim ?
<Cynthia> pulseaudio, when done right, has some very nifty features, like per-stream volume, hardware and software mixing if the card can't do mixing; etc. But it so happens that Pulse devs have made a "glitch-free core" lately that should eliminate most crackles in sound.
<jimpop> this irclog
<jimpop> it's full of PA problems
<nemo> joaopinto: look. as I said, I'm sure if everything is behaving properly, pulseaudio works great
<Amaranth> jimpop: the fact that people aren't fleeing ubuntu in droves and we're not getting 3000 bug reports a day about audio issues
<jimpop> launchpad is full of PA bugs
<alankila> I also like PA because it supports proper audio resampling, and has none of the shitty algorithms appropriate for ALSA/kernel that you get otherwise
<nemo> I'm sure it is just lacking testing on a variety of HW and configurations
<nemo> but... that's the problem. until that happened shouldn'tve been rolled out
<Amaranth> jimpop: and ubiquity has about 1000 bugs open
<penguin42> to be fair I think karmic pa is better than anything previously; and some of the stuff people hit here aren't PA problems they're driver problems -
<joaopinto> jimpop, before PA, sound problems were very common on the support channel, now they were just renamed to PA, because most people don't know more than that
<alankila> I've been thinking that I could contribute a virtual room effect for pure stereo headphones, I have such code for jack and it's a relatively ok starting point... but I'm not sure where to plug this sort of post-processing effect into pa
<Amaranth> nemo: please buy me 1000 computers all with different sound and video setups so I can test
<nemo> Amaranth: that's a silly retort
<Amaranth> nemo: things get tested by putting them in the default setup :P
<joaopinto> jimpop, you should be on #ubuntu before PA, they you would said, let's drop sound support...
<jimpop> lol
<joaopinto> so please dont' make errenous assumptions
<nemo> Amaranth: you could easily get 1000 testers just in people testing an alternate config w/o making it default :)
<penguin42> Amaranth: That's what the 'return without penalty within 7 days' resellers are for isn't it :-)
<Amaranth> nemo: ah but those people are all going to have similar hardware
<Amaranth> nemo: no one tested compiz on every possible configuration before shipping it
<jimpop> i tested PA at UbuCon.... (USB stick) it didn't work then on a TP-T61p (older hardware).
<mikejet> By default, bash is set up to run "ls --color=auto", which wrongly outputs XTERM color escape sequences even when your term type doesn't support color.  "ls" should check the terminfo before outputing these escape sequences.
<nemo> Amaranth: I'm sure you could get 10,000 too. given size of ubuntu user base
<jimpop> and compiz can easily be disabled and removed without breaking video
<nemo> Amaranth: hardly need to inflict it as default just to get alpha testers
<Amaranth> jimpop: not for all the people where X crashes when compiz loads :)
<jimpop> Amaranth, it can be done via a terminal
<h00k> Amaranth probably knows this
<Cynthia> jimpop: , which most newbie users won't think of
<jimpop> the point being that compiz *doesnt* break video
<nemo> welllll
<jimpop> and removing PA *does* break audio
<Amaranth> A terminal? Oh god, you mean I have to type in 'gconftool -s -t string /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager metacity'?
<JohnPhys> Jordan_U, after another reboot or so, grub 2 wouldn't chainload from again.  I'm just going to re-install grub legacy and forget grub2 at this point.
<penguin42> mikejet: Arguably ls shouldn't output colour sequences even with --color=auto if the TERM doesn't support it
<test34> jimpop, you mean compiz can break video and removing PA doesnt break audio right?
<nemo> hm
<nemo> game locked up on exit
<nemo> was trying "pasuspender"
<jimpop> test34, no.  dpkg --purge pulseaudio breaks sound volume controls
<nemo> killall pulseaudio
<mikejet> penguin42, "arguably"? that's clearly a bug.
<nemo> fixed
<nemo> but... that's probably due to hwengine being a separate process? although I didn't hear sound...
<penguin42> mikejet: Probably; I just mean that you originally said it was the alias that was wrong - I could see that they could both be wrong
 * Amaranth remembers everyone screaming about esd the same way
<nemo> after killall pulseaudio sound seems to be ok in hwengine. even though parent was launched w/ pasuspender *shrug*
<nemo> of course it'll probably go to 100% CPU shortly
<jimpop> a typical user can purge compiz and still watch youtube.  The same can not be said for purging pulseaudio
<mikejet> penguin42, exactly. the alias is annoying, but im okay with that because lots of people like that.  but yes, outputting xterm colors when your term type is something else is just wrong.
<h00k> I'm really happy with pulseaudio and what it can do.  I'm excited to see it when its done.
<jimpop> h00k, me too... but it shouldn't be in Karmic Beta if it's not yet done
<Amaranth> jimpop: it's been in every release since hardy
<h00k> jimpop: effectively making testing useless?  I don't think so
<penguin42> mikejet: File a bug against coreutils?
<h00k> jimpop: and what Amaranth said
<jimpop> it shouldn't be mandatory in Karmic if it's not done.
<dotblank> look I think putting pulse in ubuntu is accelrating PA development. I think ubuntu is pushing PA along because ubuntu needs a common sound server
<alankila> I think it's "done". It's just that it doesn't work for various reasons which need to be sorted out.
<h00k> wfm!
<alankila> that being said it's been working for me for most of the time, but I had trouble with the glitch-free playback code
<penguin42> I had problems with glitching, but someone showed me that for some odd reason lining up all the volumes to 100% removed the problem - I don't get that
<GobiTheGoblin> Anyone got moblin-remix working?
<alankila> but even the glitch-free code appears to be working these days -- if it's still being used at all.
<Cynthia> penguin42: the bug I have with PulseAudio is that I get very glitchy sound if I set the balance to 100% left, but I don't know where to even start to debug that
<Cynthia> if I set the balance to 99% left, the bug disappears
<Amaranth> jimpop: btw, every distro coming out that uses GNOME depends on pulseaudio for volume control now
<penguin42> Cynthia: Wacky - I agree it's weird, also that really doesn't sound like a timing problem - you wouldn't think it would be related to volume levels
<jimpop> Amaranth, that's good if it works as good as what it's replacing
 * jimpop reboots to see if he can get sound working again <--- this is sooo like Win3.1 days
<Amaranth> we're actually late to that game, the pulseaudio volume control has been the GNOME upstream default since 2.26 but we kept using the old code
<Amaranth> More and more GNOME requires certain features to be there
<Amaranth> Their attitude is if you don't like it use XFCE
<dreamon_> Tried upgrade to karmic. Stucking with this error -> Couldn't configure pre-depend openoffice.org-core for openoffice.org-filter-binfilter, probably a dependency cycle.
<dreamon_> Any kind of solution?
<Amaranth> dreamon_: for now you can remove openoffice.org-filter-binfilter and try again
<dreamon> Amaranth, Ok.. i Try
<dotblank> yea the amount of updates Ive had have completely broken my system
<dreamon> Amaranth, This works. Thanks.
<mahfouz> I want to be able to just hit ENTER in gdm screen, this was changed in karmic 1-2 days ago, file a bug?
<Amaranth> mahfouz: known
<mahfouz> h00k: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46539
<mahfouz> Amaranth: is there a bug for it?
<Amaranth> mahfouz: yeah but you get to find it :)
<dupondje> can somebody confirm that Thunderbird isn't moving spam mails when you mark them as spam ?
<mahfouz> lol
<h00k> mahfouz: I had just found that, actually.  Thanks.
<h00k> mahfouz: except I don't have to have to have it automatically cd there, it used to work :(
<wekt> I'm trying to collect debugging information.  How can I see what program owns a window that is displayed?
<Amaranth> h00k: if you use the keyboard shortcuts stuff to launch gnome-terminal it starts a / when using both metacity and compiz so perhaps this is why
<wekt> Isn't there something that will let me click on & identify it?
<h00k> Amaranth: nah, I'm just clicking the giant button on my netbook-launcher
<Amaranth> wekt: hopefully `xprop | grep WM_CLASS`
<Amaranth> then click on the window after running that
<quidnunc> How do I disable the gdm screen sound?
<quidnunc> (gdm login screen)
<mahfouz> h00k: I think some gnome-terminal settings changed in karmic, I noticed something similat
<mahfouz> similar
<mahfouz> maybe that's why
<Brian___> ok i just installed karmic beta and my broadcom wifi isnt working isnt it supose to work out of the box
<JohnPhys> Brian___, did you try the "hardware drivers" app?
<Amaranth> Brian___: system->administration->hardware drivers
<Amaranth> we don't install any closed source stuff out of the box
<Brian___> ya nothing shows up   what i had to do befor is download in synaptic is a bcm kernel thing
<Amaranth> !info bcmwl-kernel-source
<h00k> mahfouz: well, what happend was I rsynched my /home dir on my karmic install, reformatted/reinstalled when encrypted home, and then once I was in, rsynched all my stuffs back
<h00k> mahfouz: this appears to be the only borked thing
<ubottu> bcmwl-kernel-source (source: bcmwl): Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source. In component restricted, is optional. Version 5.10.91.9+bdcom-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 603 kB, installed size 1792 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<gbs-wes> what vers. is karmic in now?
<h00k> mahfouz: it was from a karmic instal to karmic install
<h00k> gbs-wes: beta
<gbs-wes> for how long now
<Amaranth> we're between beta and release candidate
<Brian___> Amaranth: ya tyhats what i need isnt it?
<Amaranth> Brian___: yeah
<Amaranth> Brian___: install, reboot, it'll start working
<Brian___> Amaranth: thank you
<Brian___> funny its not instyalled already
<gbs-wes> nice... RC. karmic forced me to windows xp... because of that nvidia bug about a month ago. boss made me switch. :(. I miss it
<Brian___> ok i got a error the folowingt pakages have unmet depends bcmwl-kernel-source depends on dkms but it is not installable
<Brian___> broken packages
<BUGabundo> boas o/
<joaopinto> Brian___, sudo apt-get install -f
<Amaranth> Brian___: it's closed source so we can't install it automatically
<Amaranth> Brian___: and it sounds like you downloaded it on one computer and transferred it to another so you missed some dependencies
<Brian___> f install i dont think did anything
<mahfouz> Amaranth: you mean this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/gdm/+bug/410337
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410337 in hundredpapercuts "Log in screen is confusing, not clear what to do" [High,Triaged]
<Amaranth> mahfouz: nope
<mahfouz> but it's similar
<mahfouz> can't find any other :(
<Amaranth> not really
<Brian___> oh wait i think it works now
<Amaranth> mahfouz: bug 447643
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447643 in gdm "[karmic] requires mouse interaction to log in" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447643
<CyberKitsune> Hello everyone
<CyberKitsune> I just switched from Kubuntu 9.10 -> Ubuntu 9.10
<BUGabundo> hey CyberKitsune
<CyberKitsune> and now my Trackpad Two-Finger Scrolling no longer works
<CyberKitsune> as well as tap-clikc
<CyberKitsune> clicks*
<mahfouz> Amaranth: ok, thanks, hmm, the newest bugs dont show up in https://bugs.launchpad.net/gdm/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&f
<CyberKitsune> I am running a MacBook3,1
<BUGabundo> mine neither
<BUGabundo> I think you can use a touchpad feature to enable it
<BUGabundo> the name/function escapes me CyberKitsune
<Amaranth> CyberKitsune: system->preferences->mouse, touchpad tab
<CyberKitsune> AH!
<CyberKitsune> There it is.
<CyberKitsune> Yay
<CyberKitsune> Thanks ^^
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: so we can't have *both* ?
<topyli> i forget, is any irc client installed by default in karmic? i *think* there isn't. if so, i wonder if anyone is actually testing empathy's irc experience
<BUGabundo> topyli: I'm sticking with pidgin :)
<mahfouz> oh, my stupid, because it's in gdm(ubuntu) not in gdm
<mac_v> topyli: empathy can handle irc
<topyli> BUGabundo, good for you, i guess. i was interetsted in our default apps though
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: both what?
<joaopinto> topyli, I didn't test myself but it's reported as very limited for IRC
<topyli> mac_v, yes it can, but i wonder if it's fun :)
<infecto> hello
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: both right scroll and two fingers
<infecto> i`m up to date and
<joaopinto> I can't use empathy because I am unable to login into msn :\
<infecto> root      1156 94.2  1.0 564448 33088 ?        Rs   19:19   3:32 /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-0dZj4y
<CyberKitsune> Hey, What is "Ubuntu One"?
<mac_v> topyli: definitely not as fun as xchat ;p
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: not with a GUI configuration tool, no
<BUGabundo> ok
<joaopinto> CyberKitsune, https://one.ubuntu.com/
<mac_v> Amaranth: hehe , BUGabundo has been cribbing about that for a long time ;)
<topyli> mac_v, i've tested it a long time ago. it was then missing some important commands, as well as nick completion
<BUGabundo> mac_v: I have?!
<BUGabundo> at least pidgin as nick autocomplete :)
<mac_v> BUGabundo: ever since there it was either or for scrolling ... i remember ;p
<infecto> !xserver bug
<joaopinto> hum, let me test empathy irc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver bug
<infecto> !X bug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about X bug
<BUGabundo> infecto: what do you want?
<Brian___> i have one papercut that is bugging me, when ever i plug in or take out the power cored to my laptop it will goto sleep and i have to wake it up with a password
<infecto> BUGabundo: my xserver start to using 100% cpu
<infecto> after last upgrade
<topyli> BUGabundo, oh pidgin is just great unless you're on lots of channels, or operator
<mac_v> Brian___: you can change it from gconf
<joaopinto> problem #1, no place to set autojoin chans
<Amaranth> infecto: logout, log in again
<Brian___> where is gconf?
<penguin42> topyli: It's multitab support is OK, but I wish there was a way of dealing with multiple quiet channels
<Amaranth> infecto: bug 439138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439138 in usplash "[karmic] Xorg 100% CPU utilization -- only after first login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439138
<topyli> penguin42, well, there's only so many tabs you can keep visible without having an insanely big winow
<penguin42> topyli: I have 3 windows :-)
<infecto> same
<joaopinto> erm, how do I join a channel from empathy ?
<mac_v> Brian___: /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock/gnome_keyring_suspend
<topyli> penguin42, oh that'll do it i guess :)
<joaopinto> I have setup an account, made it active, and got no info about it's status
<infecto> i re log on and its the same problem
<Amaranth> infecto: ok so not that bug
<Amaranth> infecto: intel graphics?
<BUGabundo> topyli: pidgin sucks at extra comands like OPs. and needs a no higlight for channel. other then that it rules. I love the ctrl+tab to circle around
<infecto> Amaranth: no, nvidia
<Amaranth> infecto: Oh then I don't care
<Amaranth> Sorry
<infecto> Amaranth: thanks ;)
<mac_v> Brian___: oh , you do know the gconf-editor right?
<Brian___> mac_v: no
<BUGabundo> topyli: and I'm on 3 irc servers, personal IM, and 4 µblog bots :) all fits on a 13.3" screen
<mac_v> Brian___: from terminal >   $gconf-editor
<Brian___> mac_v: ok then
<mac_v> Brian___: then you will get the configuration GUI > navigate to  /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock/gnome_keyring_suspend
<tgpraveen> I think better MUC support is coming in empathy 2.30
<Brian___> mac_v: ok
<tgpraveen> they proposed a GSOC project for it this year but it didn't get accepted
<mobyli> ok here goes. at least it looks okay
<mac_v> Brian___: uncheck that option , if you dont want to get prompted for password
<tgpraveen> but as compared to pidgin the only thing you miss is / commands and you get auto join on channels in exchange
<Brian___> no command "-editor" found but there are 40 similar ones "-editor" not found
<Tired_> Hi.  Just realized I was in the wrong channel for karmic.  I just installed karmic via debootstrap, following a very old set of instructions on your doc wiki.  Now, I'm having trouble with grub-install
<joaopinto> tgpraveen, actually I miss a lot more, like, it doesn't provide me a status on what happened to my irc connection, at all :P
<mac_v> Brian___: huh?    "gconf-editor" is the command
<mobyli> BUGabundo: oh we have nick complete now. we still have no commands like /join though
<tgpraveen> mac_v: is it the default option to lock the laptop each time cord is taken out/in?
<joaopinto> because the icon is not disabled on the account list, I would assume it's connect
<Brian___> oh iok i had a $ in front of t
<BUGabundo> mobyli: "now"? we always had! and for channel you have GUI and /join command
<Tired_> it keeps telling me /dev/hdc1 isn't there, but it is
<mobyli> BUGabundo: i'm talking about empathy
<tgpraveen> mobyli: yeah unfortunately when two nicks have same starting letters it doesn't work. also it doesn't work with nicks having anything other name alphabets
<mac_v> tgpraveen: kya ?
<joaopinto> mobyli, how do I join a channel ?
<jbroome> /join #channame
<BUGabundo> mobyli: ah!
<mobyli> tgpraveen: ah :(
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, i'm having trouble compiling my wireless driver in Karmic. The same exact driver compiles cleanly in Jaunty. I think my wireless card is supported in Karmic because it has rt2870sta drivers in the livecd, but for some reason I can't find my connection when I scan for it. Help?
<BUGabundo> jbroome: LOL
<joaopinto> jbroome, how do I do that from emapthy ?
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo:  / join is not there in empathy
<BUGabundo> as if joaopinto didn't know
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: doesn't it have a GUI?
<joaopinto> repeating my question, how do join a chan ?
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: but isn't it a server command?
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, no idea, i have setup an account, and got no status
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: File->chat?
<mobyli> joaopinto: from the empathy main window with the buddy list, use the "Room" menu
<joaopinto> oh, so it connets, but doesn't tell me nothing about it ?
<joaopinto> ouch
<tgpraveen> mac_v: the bug Brian___ is talking about . is that really the default in karmic?
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: NO.
<tgpraveen> telepathy people have been screaming that it is actually not a protocol
<tgpraveen> specific thing but really something present in UI of most chat progs mostly as a legay thing from CLI dya
<tgpraveen> days
<joaopinto> let me try with an existing nick
<jbroome> beats me, the thought of doing IRC from pidgin/empathy makes me pucker
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: nothing by the clock tray?
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, nothing, the menu Room is available, however i didn't got any info about the connection status
<mac_v> tgpraveen: yeah , the password prompt on resume is the default
<tgpraveen> joaopinto: first of all do you have telepathy-idle installed, next set up irc account, then there is in the menus when in the contact list window join chat or something
<joaopinto> let me retry with an "inuse" nick
<joaopinto> tgpraveen, right, buf you would expect some status when you setup an account or you try to connect
<Tired_> i also noticed an error in apt-get while I was installing grub.  it said 'Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)'
<Tired_> could that be related?
<joaopinto_e> hey
<joaopinto_e> knock knock
<BUGabundo> wb joaopinto_e
<tgpraveen> mac_v: Brian___ is having prob that whenever he takes out the cord it goes to sleep
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, i'm having trouble compiling my wireless driver in Karmic. The same exact driver compiles cleanly in Jaunty. I think my wireless card is supported in Karmic because it has rt2870sta drivers in the livecd, but for some reason I can't find my connection when I scan for it. Help?
<Tired_> same error happened with both grub and grub-pc
<Brian___> yes
<topyli> joaopinto_e, hi! how may we help you? :)
<BUGabundo> topyli: LOLOLOL
<joaopinto_e> testing the usual break this string "Preço do pão"
<Brian___> when i plug it in or take it out
<BUGabundo> joaopinto_e: ahahahhaahahahaah
<joaopinto_e> ok
<BUGabundo> UTF works
<joaopinto_e> looks good so far
<BUGabundo> now you made all of them confused :)
<BUGabundo> guys, private joke :)
<mac_v> tgpraveen: heh , the password part would be solved .. the rest is a bug ;p
<tgpraveen> Brian___: ^^
<Twigathy> hm, I added a keyboard shortcut for X11VolumeUp and volume down, but xfce seems to be ignoring it...
<infecto> hmm, i disable spalsh on boot and seems to help
<tgpraveen> file it, hopefully it gets solved in time for final release
<Brian___> ??
<Twigathy> How do I disable whatever else is hijacking my keyboard's multimedia keys? :)
<joaopinto_e> ok, I have hacked /nickserv into pidgin, maybe i should do the same for empathy :P
<Twigathy> (vol up/down is a custom script for me)
<tgpraveen> Brian___:  mac_v: tgpraveen: heh , the password part would be solved .. the rest is a bug ;p
<mac_v> Brian___: unchecking the option will only not prompt for password , but the suspend when cord is pulled is a bug
<tgpraveen> joaopinto there is a patch to add some basic commands in bugzilla
<tgpraveen> you can add it manually if you can or wait for.29 series
<mobyli> joaopinto_e: nickserv messaged me because i entered a password when creating the irc account
<mobyli> turns out this nick is no longer connected to my main nick :(
<foey> Hello, Im using a Toshiba Satellite Pro laptop and just done a   clean install with 9.10. It appears the battery status is not   being updated. It only updates when the machine comes out of   suspend. At the moment its stuck on 0.5 but if I suspend then   wake it up again, it will update?
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, i'm having trouble compiling my wireless driver in Karmic. The same exact driver compiles cleanly in Jaunty. I think my wireless card is supported in Karmic because it has rt2870sta drivers in the livecd, but for some reason I can't find my connection when I scan for it. Help?
<tgpraveen> foey:  search for similar bugs if not found file it
<Brian___> tgpraveen: shoiuld i file the bug report or not
<Brian___> my bat meater changes
<tgpraveen> Brian___: yeah I would say the something
<mac_v> Brian___: i believe there is already a bug for that... search launchpad or you need to file a bug if it doesnt exist
<tgpraveen> search for a similar bug
<tgpraveen> if not found then file
<tgpraveen> it
<tgpraveen> also if you do file it give details of your machine completely as this bug seems to be related to you are hardware
<Mike1> why is my 8GB FAT32 USB-Stick not automounted?
<foey> tgpraveen : from what ive read, a couple of people have had slightly different issues but solved by using acpi. I currently do not have it installed,
<Mike1> manual mount works flawless
<Tired_> I still don't understand why I have to boot to the installer to call the install scipts
<tgpraveen> Mike1: does it have any autorun viruses. sometimes when my pen drive have viruses then ubuntu isn't able to detect them as normal usb sticks and hence
<tgpraveen> doesn't boot them
<Tired_> it's almost 2010, you'd think we could write a more versatile installer by now.
<Mike1> tgpraveen: i dont think it has
<tgpraveen> search for any autorun.inf file in the usb stick if found delete
<Mike1> tgpraveen: there is non
<Mike1> e
<brobostigon> foey: you could try acpi****force at grub.
<BUGabundo> Mike1: I had tath up until last nifgr
<BUGabundo> last updates seem to have fixed it to me
<brobostigon> foey: you could try acpi=force at grub.
<Tired_> heck, wubi can install from inside windows, but we still can't install from inside another linux
<Mike1> BUGabundo: concerning upgrades … i haven’t restarted since the last one, maybe something’s not interacting correctld
<Mike1> *correctly
<Mike1> *doing restart*
<BUGabundo> bye
<Mike1> just my netbook :P
<Mike1> not this PC here
<BUGabundo> ohhhhh
<BUGabundo> and me thinking we would get reed of you :p
<Mike1> noooooo i still got another question: how can i disable the nasty splash at startup and shutdown?
<BUGabundo> edit grub
<BUGabundo> qnd remove splasg ?
<BUGabundo> *splash
<BUGabundo> on /etc/defaults/grub
<Mike1> automount works now :-) thanks anyways
<BUGabundo> great
<Mike1> BUGabundo: mhh didn’t i remove that splash option? :D *removing it again* and now a `update-grub
<BUGabundo> yeah maybe a grub update put it back?
<BUGabundo> did you accept the dev version, I guess!
<dreamon> during upgrade to Karmic, Errors at -> lirc, mythbuntu-common -> ERORR :root SystemErrror form cache.commit(): installArchives()failed
<blueglasses> i have a bug here: processes keep runing after app closing
<blueglasses> I first thought it was onlu armagetron but actually its a lot of them, like second life, firefox and others
<blueglasses> this means less processing capabilities after app close
<blueglasses> this might even be a security problem, since some deamons keep runing witho open ports
<Rovanion> Lads, I want to install GNOME to try out the new shell in Kubuntu 9.10. But it tells me that it cannot satisfy dependencies. How do I do it?
<BUGabundo> Rovanion: sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<blueglasses> Rovanion, apt-get install gnome-desktop?
<luka> for some reason, i have no sound!!!
<luka> pulseaudio seems to be workin ok but i have no sound at all
<Rovanion> sudo apt-get install gnome gives me dependencie errors. Will try gnome-desktop blueglasses
<blueglasses> luka, check your cables
<luka> blueglasses: i have a laptop
<BUGabundo> luka: not muted?
<luka> but the headphones dont work either
<BUGabundo> luka: kill pa and try again
<BUGabundo> also see what is pavucontrol showing
<blueglasses> luka, find out if your soundcard is supported
<luka> they were working ok since last update
<tgpraveen> !info pavucontrol
<BUGabundo> Rovanion: try what I said
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8+git20090701-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 117 kB, installed size 924 kB
<BUGabundo> luka: yeah audio drivers are in the kernel
<Rovanion> BUGabundo, Doing that right now, going with blueglasses after that
<blueglasses> luka, ok then you may need to reboot
<tgpraveen> in karmic what we have is not pavucontrol right. what is that called?
<BUGabundo> so lasr update could have broken it
<luka> i have rebooted
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: no , you have to install it
<hjalti> how is ubuntu 9.10 compared to 9.04 is it any good?
<blueglasses> !pavucontrol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pavucontrol
<luka> the equalizer seems to be working ok i mean i can see how the bars move, but i have no sound neither in the headphones
<BUGabundo> but I can't leave without pavu or paman
<BUGabundo> hjalti: it is
<blueglasses> 9.04 is stable, 9.10 is a bit buggie right now
<hjalti> aight..good stuff will try it though after 18 days
<BUGabundo> luka: have you swiched output for speakers?
<blueglasses> skype works nice :-)
<Brian___> has anyone in here noticed firefox 3.5 slowing down by almostt 80%
<BUGabundo> luka: see Confuguration tab
<blueglasses> me
<luka> mm
<luka> everything it configured ok
<luka> im sure
<blueglasses> Brian, check if you have processes running
<luka> i have switched from headphones to speakers
<blueglasses> Brian, zombie ones
<Brian___> in system monitor?
<blueglasses> yeap
<Brian___> ya i dont
<mac_v> BUGabundo: are you sure removing the splash from the grub does not show the xsplash?
<Rovanion> Am I right that ubuntu-desktop should be the gnome package around here?
<blueglasses> Brain, you might want to try midori
<joaopinto> Rovanion, gnome plus ubuntu standard packages
<blueglasses> !midori
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about midori
<mac_v> BUGabundo: oh.. oops ,i think it does ;)
<blueglasses> !arora
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arora
<blueglasses> midori is a fast browser
<Rovanion> joaopinto, Thanks
<mac_v> !find midori
<BUGabundo> mac_v: ??
<ubottu> Found: midori, midori-dbg
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: so if pavucontrol is not there, then what is the anme of the default in karmic?gnome-volume-control?
<mac_v> BUGabundo: i was thinking of something else!... the quiet option 0.o
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: prob
<mac_v> tgpraveen: yes
<BUGabundo> mac_v: it is the quiet option too, is it not?
<BUGabundo> I just remove both
<tgpraveen> blueglasses: !info midori
<blueglasses> !info midori
<ubottu> midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.9-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 623 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<mac_v> BUGabundo: i miss the no quiet option :( ... now removing the quiet does not display the messages
<blueglasses> kazehakaze is also nice but not currently working in karmic
<blueglasses> at least not on my os
<Trizicus> I've added the correct ports with UFW and I cannot access my windows network. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<blueglasses> info UFW
<blueglasses> !info UFW
<ubottu> Package UFW does not exist in karmic
<blueglasses> whats UFW?
<Trizicus> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.29-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 112 kB, installed size 656 kB
<yofel_> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.10.3-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 114 kB, installed size 1040 kB
<mac_v> !find UFW
<ubottu> Found: ufw, gufw, libpam-nufw, nufw
<Trizicus> I've added UDP 137 and while watching the log it says that UFW is blocking the port when i have it set to allow
<blueglasses> I see... its a net filtering firewall...
<mac_v> blueglasses: uncomplicated firewall
<Rovanion> Sweet name
<luka> i can confirm
<Trizicus> the ufw problem?
<luka> the sound problem is something in the kernel
<blueglasses> Trizicus, google for correct configurations
<Trizicus> i have
<luka> ive installed kernel 2.6.32 and sound turned on again
<blueglasses> Trizicus, ping the windows machine
<Trizicus> it responds
<BUGabundo> luka: from where?
<BUGabundo> we don't provide it
<assoguerozen_sx> someone use swiftfox here? it is better than firefox?
<blueglasses> Trizicus, also, check you router open ports/redirection
<luka> kernel.ubuntu.coom
<Trizicus> that works fine when i disable ufw samba works fine
<luka> but, something in the new kernel
<luka> its wrong
<luka> i had no sound until i installed new kernel
<BUGabundo> assoguerozen_sx: Firefox 3.7 and Chromium-Dev beats them all !!
<blueglasses> Trizicus, windows network might require adicional ports open
<tgpraveen> luka: then definetly file a bug stating that it happens. maybe some one can backport the fix.
<Trizicus> i have all required ports open
<assoguerozen_sx> BUGabundo firefox 3.7 doesnt exists
<Trizicus> 135-139/455
<Trizicus> 445*
<tgpraveen> assoguerozen_sx: it dos
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, ola
<tgpraveen> does .its the current testing
<BUGabundo> assoguerozen_sx: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.3a1pre) Gecko/20091009 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Minefield/3.7a1pre ID:20091009182248
<luka> well i can say what my audo card is
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: hey
<BUGabundo> are you sure?!?
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: billybigrigger you guys *just* noticed me ?!?! weird
<assoguerozen_sx> mine is 3.5.3 here =/
<BUGabundo> assoguerozen_sx: you are sloowwwww
<blueglasses> Trizicus, you must be on the same  workgroup, check your samba.conf
<ActionParsnip> assoguerozen_sx: swiftfox is pretty decent, kazehakase is light too
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, noticed you? no i just got here
<JackD> can anyone tell me how 9.10 starts gdm at boot ? because the rc.d seems to play no part in it
<tgpraveen> hehe no when billybigrigger said hello I remembered to say . though I meant to say it earlier
<BUGabundo> ahh
<billybigrigger> :P
<BUGabundo> then I missed you billybigrigger lol
<billybigrigger> i guess hah
<Trizicus> blueglasses: I use the network option in places and choose the workgroup to use and it finds nothing when ufw is enabled
<assoguerozen_sx> BUGabundo gimme the package name please
<BUGabundo> firefox-3.7
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> easy!!!
<tgpraveen> !info firefox-3.7
<BUGabundo> its on ubuntu mozilla team daily PPA
<ubottu> Package firefox-3.7 does not exist in karmic
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: ^^^^^^^^
<tgpraveen> kk
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<assoguerozen_sx> man
<assoguerozen_sx> oh
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<assoguerozen_sx> better now =]
<blueglasses> Trizicus, my guess is rpc is closed, or maybe some other ports you need
<johnmn3> hello
<assoguerozen_sx> BUGabundo thx
<johnmn3> is xfix not in koala?
<Trizicus> i'll try to enable that one
<Nattgew> JackD: I'm not really sure what you're asking... maybe you're looking for /etc/init/gdm.conf?
<dreamon> After a fault upgrade .. Ubuntu doesnt start anymore..  udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is onconfigured.3 -> Droped to BusyBox.
<johnmn3> my X is borked
<Brian___> does anyone in here prefer empathy over pidgin or emense
<blueglasses> Trizicus, doublecheck your ufw configuration, monitor what happens when you try to conect, use netstat or network manager
<ActionParsnip> johnmn3: you can run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    in a root recovery console
<billybigrigger> Brian___, empathy works for me
<Trizicus> i have rpc port enabled and when i try to connect it says UFW blocked the ports i'm allowing
<billybigrigger> i just use it for msn and google talk
<johnmn3> ActionParsnip: just the advice I was looking for.. will try
<billybigrigger> works the same as pidgin imo
<Nattgew> has anyone else had problems with update manager? mine is being weird since last night and not showing the window that shows progress of updates... even though it does them.
<blueglasses> Trizicus, also try firestarter instead of gufw
<dreamon> Gave up waiting for root device .. ups
<blueglasses> with firestarter you can see what is happening
<johnmn3> once elinks is done installing.. btw, is there a better text browser than elinks?
<blueglasses> or, check your gufw logs
<jbicha> personally, I eagerly await when empathy will fix bug 397504
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397504 in empathy "Basic IRC commands not working (Karmic)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397504
<durt> johnmn3, I use links2
<blueglasses> Trizicus, if gufw blocks it, then you must change some rule
<johnmn3> empathy wouldn't do irc for me, off an alpha koala
<johnmn3> durt: you like it better than elinks?
<Trizicus> i think it is a bug tbh
<BUGabundo> johnmn3: is now post beta. not alpha
<blueglasses> i think the best msn clients are pidgin, kopete, amsn
<johnmn3> BUGabundo: I know, too bad my satellite connection pulls updates at 1 KB a second, literally
<blueglasses> you can also use emessene, which is quite a clone :)
<tgpraveen> blueglasses: empathy is very soon like in the next 1 month or so about to gain a/v support file transfer and invisbile ,etc over msn
<JackD> @ Nattgew, as a rule /etc/init.d/gdm starts gdm at boot but it seems not in 9.10. i don't want the gui to start at boot
<cybersplice> johnmn3, odd. satellite connections are usually high bandwidth high latency.
<blueglasses> great! but we should all quit msn and star to use skype lol
<johnmn3> cybersplice: not that kind of satellite.. this is in afghanistan
<cybersplice> johnmn3: Ah. Bandwidth is probably being used for elint. nm.
<BUGabundo> johnmn3: zsync or rsync! saves you're a lot of BW
<blueglasses> I personally think we should all use a twitter client to replace msn :D
<cybersplice> johnmn3: might be a good idea to set up a local repo. :D
 * BUGabundo slaps blueglasses
<johnmn3> BUGabundo: tried it.. if zsyng resumed after failed connection, from where it left, I'd be in business
<johnmn3> cybersplice: I'd like too.. it'd take a few months though
<BUGabundo> johnmn3: rsync does :)
<blueglasses> we just need an encrypted twitter client lol
 * blueglasses bumps BUGabundo on the head with a 5 pounds Unix manual lol
<BUGabundo> hey that hurs
<rexterd> is it posssible to run gtkdialog3 in ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> blueglasses: twitter sucks! its close source! we are better of on a StatusNet server, like identica or brainbird.net
<necromnicon> is there a way to install pacman in ubuntu?
<rockrat> wine ?
<johnmn3> rockrat: probably not pacman the game ;)
<JackD> @necromnicon,  run arch in a vm ?)
<necromnicon> no pacman the package manager
<rockrat> lol
<rockrat> ok
<tgpraveen> !info chromium
<ubottu> chromium (source: chromium-bsu): transitional dummy package for chromium-bsu. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-1 (karmic), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<davisc> necromnicon: apt-get install pacman
<tgpraveen> is chromium browser in repos or not?
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: ^^?
<assoguerozen_sx> lets try firefox 3.7 then
 * BUGabundo slaps tgpraveen
<BUGabundo> dude chromium-*BROWSER*
<assoguerozen_sx> i have xlrunner 1.9.0, 1.9.1 and now getting 1.9.3 here lol
<Nattgew> JackD: you can edit /etc/init/gdm.conf... maybe comment out the stop and start lines
<tgpraveen> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> Package chromium-browser does not exist in karmic
<necromnicon> wow i had no idea pacman was in the repos....  thanks
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: umm
<JackD> necromnicon: it isn't
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: ^^?
<BUGabundo> it should be in the archive
<JackD> that pacman isn't the pacman you want
 * tgpraveen slaps BUGabundo back
<BUGabundo> seems its not
<BUGabundo> I have it from PPA
<tgpraveen> irmemebr now someone saying it isn'tthough it should have been
<BUGabundo> AFAIK it was going in
<BUGabundo> I'll ask FTA
<tgpraveen> k
<necromnicon> JackD: ah your right
<Brian___> is there a way to get the terminal to pop open with a keybinding
<mauri> is there a program to perform a dvd movie backup?
<blueglasses> BUGabundo, yep. true.
<penguin42> Brian___: Yes
<penguin42> Brian___: If you go to system->preferences->Keyboard shortcut there's an entry for 'Run a terminal' that's currently disabled, just give it a binding
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: (07:36:08 PM) fta: no, it was supposed to enter when it's ready
<tgpraveen> what does when it's ready mean?
<tgpraveen> it's already at v3 in windows.
<BUGabundo> and 4 dev is here
<Brian___> penguin42: thanks have you ever tried guake terminal
<rxd> i want to make a script with gui, what program do i need to install
<tgpraveen> so chromium using same code base is supposed to eb that sttable
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 4.0.222.3~svn20091009r28536-0ubuntu1~ucd1
<penguin42> Brian___: Never heard of it
<tgpraveen> I wish it wa in
<Brian___> google it i think you may like it
<tgpraveen> heck they even had a blueprint and a UDS session discussing chrome vs ff
<johnni> Anyone here used jedit before?
 * penguin42 generally likes chromium, although I miss ff's ad blocker
<necromnicon> Brian___: i prefer tilda to guake
<johnmn3> so, I got some error about libglibc or something
<Brian___> necromnicon: why
<tgpraveen> any coder here? what IDE do you use for c/c++?
<necromnicon> more configurable, supports transpancy, etc
<tgpraveen> eclipse?gedit+gcc??
<tgpraveen> vim?emacs?
<tgpraveen> !info linus
<ubottu> Package linus does not exist in karmic
<blueglasses> !torvald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torvald
<blueglasses> !info torvald
<ubottu> Package torvald does not exist in karmic
<penguin42> tgpraveen: I tend to use lots of vi's in terminals, but I'm pretty old school
<ActionParsnip> !botabuse | blueglasses
<ubottu> blueglasses: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tgpraveen> um I am "new" school and a noob in this field so what wouold one recommend
<penguin42> well I do like vi, but it takes some getting used to; the first 5 years or so can be a bit confusing
<vega-> has something replaced the good old sysklogd in karmic?
<IndyGunFreak> how do you edit grub in 9.10?
<IndyGunFreak> its obviously not /boot/grub/menu.lst
<JackD> grub.cfg
<BUGabundo> thanks ActionParsnip
<IndyGunFreak> thanks
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: np bro :)
<vega-> IndyGunFreak: suggested reading: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tgpraveen> penguin42: "5 years" damn that is a LONG time
<IndyGunFreak> thanks
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: hey dude can you help me how to ignore
<vega-> i gather "rsyslog" is the default in karmic then?
<tgpraveen> does no one recommend something like eclipse/anjuta?
<penguin42> tgpraveen: I'm kind of joking :-) But vi isn't easy to learn - it's pretty powerful though - I'm not sure I'd recommend it for a new guy
<tgpraveen> penguin42: what would you recommend?
<tgpraveen> any particuler drawbacks of gui ide like anjuta,etc?
<penguin42> tgpraveen: I'm not sure these days - you see I still use vi :-)
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: when I use diff command i wanna ignore the files are not different
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: and ignore them just make a differ output between the different files
<mostafa_> can any one help me?
<AlanBell> mostafa_: is this a karmic specific question?
<AlanBell> mostafa_: are you saying the behavior has changed in karmic compared to Jaunty?
<mostafa_> no you mean i should say this in any other channel?
<mostafa_> AlanBell: bro this is about linux
<AlanBell> mostafa_: you would probably get a better answer in #ubuntu or the ubuntu channel for your locality
<mostafa_> AlanBell: how can I ask them, guide me plz?
<mostafa_> ok
<AlanBell> mostafa_: what country/language do you prefer?
<ActionParsnip> !ide | tgpraveen
<ubottu> tgpraveen: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<mostafa_> AlanBell: english
<AlanBell> #ubuntu-uk might be a good place then
<AlanBell> or #ubuntu
<mostafa_> AlanBell: ^-^ hehe thnx 4 your help
<AlanBell> no problem
<tgpraveen> !info gvim
<ubottu> Package gvim does not exist in karmic
<tgpraveen> ActionParsnip: have you ever used gvim?
<yofel> !info vim-gnome
<ubottu> vim-gnome (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GNOME2 GUI. In component main, is extra. Version 2:7.2.245-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1048 kB, installed size 2160 kB
<Brian___> anyone know what tor is
<Brian___> i diont understand the description
<AlanBell> !info tor
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in karmic
<AlanBell> it is an anonymising proxy
<IndyGunFreak> isn't it some sort of proxy server?
<yofel> !info tor intrepid
<AlanBell> on steroids
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0.34-1~intrepid+1 (intrepid), package size 1190 kB, installed size 2704 kB
<IndyGunFreak> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<mauri> how is it possibile to decrypt a movie dvd
<tgpraveen> !info handbrake
<IndyGunFreak> mauri, you mean a commercial one?.. use libdvdccss?
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in karmic
<AlanBell> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<rob1> I'm trying to get Karmic to boot... I'm getting error 15 from grub. I'm on the live CD right now and trying to run update-grub, but it doesnt appear to be running correctly http://pastebin.com/m12c575e8
<mauri> IndyGunFreak: which program having gui may I use?
<tgpraveen>  component main, is extra <--- what does this meam?
<IndyGunFreak> mauri, you mean to watch the DVD?
<tgpraveen> *mean
<tgpraveen> mauri: you want to rip it? ie convert to avi?
<IndyGunFreak> thats what i'm trying to figure out as well.
<AlanBell> rob1: interesting, do you have regular hard drives or something more complicated?
<necromnicon> when compiling a program from source what is the command to package it into a deb?
<mauri> IndyGunFreak: I want a dvd backup.... or dvd 9 to 5 copy
<rob1> AlanBell, 3 drives, all SATA. nothing crazy
<mac__v> JackD, IndyGunFreak: should not edit grub.cfg
<IndyGunFreak> isn't there a program called k9copy thatdoes that?
<mac__v>  !grub2 | IndyGunFreak
<ubottu> IndyGunFreak: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<yofel> necromnicon: that's a bit more complicated
<yofel> !packaging | necromnicon
<ubottu> necromnicon: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<IndyGunFreak> mac__v, yeah i read it.. i don't like it.
<davisc> rob1: Is /proc mounted?
<duffydack> necromnicon, checkinstall
<JackD> grub2 over complicates things ;)
<yofel> necromnicon: there is 'checkinstall' though
<rob1> davisc, yea looks fine
<rob1> davisc, im chroot'd in to the install
<IndyGunFreak> JackD, i have to agree.
<mac__v> JackD: IndyGunFreak: the price we pay for more features ;p
<rob1> davisc, ahh looks like that may be the problem
<necromnicon> thanks checkinstall is what i was looking for
<rob1> davisc, fdisk -l returns cannot open /proc/partitions
<IndyGunFreak> mac__v, lol, its a freaking menu.. how many features do you need?..
<davisc> rob1: Yeah, /proc needs to be visible
<rob1> davisc, how do I do that?
<mac__v> IndyGunFreak: ;) well some seem to have special needs
<IndyGunFreak> i guess/
<davisc> rob1: Can you mount proc in the chroot
<rob1> davisc, yea I did mount /proc . Still erroring out on update-grub
<davisc> Hmmmm....
<rob1> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Brian___> i want to be able to backup my computer to the internet so if i get a crash or something ill be able to restore from the net. i installed sbackup and it says "use a remote directory (ssh or ftp) how do i do that
<Brian___> \where can i find a internet storeage server
<IndyGunFreak> Brian___, that will probalby be incredibly expensive... you'd probably be bette to take your system, make an image of the drive, and save the image to an external hard drive
<Brian___> ok
<Brian___> i have a external hd
<JackD> Brian___: us rsync to a nfs server
<IndyGunFreak> u could also use clonezilla to clone the drive to the external drive
<JackD> rsync will let you upload new snapshots daily and will only upload files that have changed, cuts down no end on bandwidth usage
 * duffydack <3 clonezilla
<Brian___> is clonezilla in the repo
<ActionParsnip> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> Package clonezilla does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> !clonezilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clonezilla
<BUGabundo> Brian___: No
<BUGabundo> its a standalone app / distro
<BUGabundo> you mean partimage ?
<duffydack> Brian___, its a livecd/liveusb
<EvilAIM> Ugh
<EvilAIM> time to upgrade again
<Brian___> im confused   i though it was a backup app
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, clonezilla is not a standalone app/ distro
<BUGabundo> yes it is :)
<BUGabundo> a collection of app
<BUGabundo> scripted to do a simple task
<joaopinto> Brian___, its an application used for disk cloning
<EvilAIM> haha
<EvilAIM> here we go
<BUGabundo> backup, recover, install
<BUGabundo> joaopinto clonezilla.org
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, I Am familiar with it, it could be defined as single app from a purpose pesective, composed of multilple components
<joaopinto> you don't have much use for any of those components isolated
<BUGabundo> that's what I said!
<simonc_67> Hi Gang, New to this so apologize in advance for any goofs. Having problems with the karmic installer on my Dell Optiplex 740 AMD64 Machine at work. Jaunty mini Iso works fine but Karmic mini 64 bit installer hangs... Get the initrd .... then ready. then white cursor just flashes on black background. Any ideas?
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, i don't see why you classify it as a "stanadlone"
<joaopinto> you could use clonezilla for a massive ubuntu deployment, assuming it's properly integrated :P
<BUGabundo> I do :)
<Brian___> if i just backup to a external hd can i get to automaticly backup when i plug in my external hd?
<guntbert> simonc_67: did you md5sum check your iso-image?
<Brian___> that would be handy
<joaopinto> Brian___, you are looking for a desktop type backup system, that is not the purpose of clonezilla
<simonc_67> yes. It needs a hard boot to recover. I initially tried the desktop images. An upgrade from jaunty to karmic works too.
<JackD> Brian___: rsync is all you require to backup to a external hd tbh
<Brian___> joaopinto: what is a good app to backup
<KnifeySpooney> How do I modify /boot/grub/grub.cfg for Grub2? I tried directly editing it in gedit under sudo and it says i'm trying to modify a read-only disk
<joaopinto> Brian___, I am familiar with backup graphical apps, i usually use rsync with some sort of scripting
<joaopinto> KnifeySpooney, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Brian___> i want a easy to use app to where when its time to restore my system i want to be able to click restore and let it do its magic what app wouold let me do this
<joaopinto> Brian___, try http://code.google.com/p/flyback/
<JackD> grsync ;)
<yml> hello I am trying to give a try to the beta of remix on an acer apsire one
<BUGabundo> dinner bbl
<duffydack> Brian___, depends wether you want to restore just files/folders or a complete system/partitions like 'ghost'
<yml> but I am stopped at the very beginning of this process : How to convert an iso 2 img ? because image writer only want to have an .img as far as I can tell.
<duffydack> Brian___, I dont need to really backup that often but when I do I use clonezilla and just do the whole kaboodle in case i get some hd failure..then i can just restore to a new hd
<Brian___> ok
<dtchen> yml: it really doesn't matter; both are writeable. you can either use dd or the new (in Karmic) usb-creator.
<duffydack> yml, for what exactly.
<wirechief_> Brian___: use virtualbox
<joaopinto> wirechief_, virtualbos is not a backup app
<joaopinto> box
<duffydack> dtchen, remember that patch you gave me regarding sound and only the amplified outputs work, well it didnt work for me..
<wirechief_> thats funny ive been using it for over a year hahaha.
<wirechief_> along with rsync
<BluesKaj> what's funny about that ?
<wirechief_> i dont know it works well for a backup ...
<joaopinto> wirechief_, that question was not wether you use virtualbox and wether you can backup virtualbox or not, the question was how to do regular backups from a system
<Brian___> how can you backup with a virtual computyer
<Brian___> that makes zero sence
<dtchen> duffydack: i don't remember that patch
<JackD> cron job and rsync what more would you require ?
<dtchen> duffydack: too many things have changed in the past two months
<duffydack> dtchen, still REALLY loud unless set to near enough mute, and using the slider changes the values for Master, Master Mono(my subwoof) and PCM.  The only way to use karmic for me is to use the Kde variety as its kmix is better for me.
<wirechief_> JackD well its a learning experience, and for me i havent had to use anything but those.
<dtchen> duffydack: did you file a bug about this?
<duffydack> dtchen, I will give a go once its final anyway, even tho you said it will never be fixed..
<joaopinto> JackD, he wants a graphical app, usinc rsync and cron requires some more know-how
<JackD> grsync is graphical
<duffydack> dtchen, nope, my bad..
<JackD> gtk front end for it
<dtchen> duffydack: i'm happy to describe the source code changes necessary if you want to make them yourself and submit them as a patch
<wirechief_> i havent uses grsync yet.
<wirechief_> i run daily backups on my home and export the entire machine for complete backups.
<yml> dtchen: thank you I will try usb-creator instead of usb-imagewriter
<yml> duffydack: to create a bootable usb key
<dreamon> After a fault upgrade .. Ubuntu doesnt start anymore..  udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is onconfigured.3 -> Droped to BusyBox. ONLY KERNEL 2.6.31.7-RT WORKS.
<jemark> what about this one? http://www.le-web.org/back-in-time/
<duffydack> dtchen, I applied the 'patch' you suggested before, which was just changing the PCM line which I cant remember lol, it didnt change anything for me.  Id like the non amplified outputs to work if nothing else.  I`m not using it at the moment anyway to make any changes.  I will once final and go from there.
<dtchen> duyyou need to tell me which mixer elements you have to change in order for the audio to be bearable
<dtchen> duffydack: ^
<skrite_> is there a way to use xinerama only when in a desktop environment and not while in like a 3D game, like a switch somewhere?
<billybigrigger> haha
<billybigrigger> i just picked up a 30 pack of 8x dvd+r dl verbatims for $18.99 canadian, regular $79.99
<duffydack> dtchen, only the LFE amplified output uses master mono (my subwoofer in my lappy.. I have an inspiron 9100 btw and its great on jaunty) but when I use the volume slider in gnome or press the vol up/down media keys on my laptop, the woofer changes (I want it to stay put once ive set it right) also the master channel and pcm move..  its ok dude,  I`ll give you more info when I install it again. thanks
<dtchen> duffydack: oh, that's straightforward, then
<dtchen> duffydack: you just also need to set volume = ignore for [Master Mono]
<duffydack> dtchen,  doh..   ok  i`ll reinstall it when I get time  and try that out.. what was the location of the file I have to modify ? i cant remember
<duffydack> dtchen, any solution to it not working without using amplified outputs?
<mac_v> dtchen: hi... is there a bug regarding clicks heard during video playback? especially vlc
<xcdghjm> Pulseaudio is being nothing but a nuisance on one of my PCs. How do I disable it without forgoing my volume applet?
<dtchen> duffydack: see /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output-lfe-on-mono.conf
<duffydack> dtchen, ive got it running on my netbook, and its fantastic..  there are no amplified outputs to choose, just 1 normal output and its fine.
<xcdghjm> duffydack: What have you got running on your netbook?
<dtchen> mac_v: sure. is vlc's pulseaudio output being used?
<mac_v> dtchen: i think so... how do i check?
<dtchen> mac_v: you should be able to set it in vlc's preferences. i don't have vlc installed.
<duffydack> xcdghjm, karmic beta all updated regularly..   UNR version
<mac_v> dtchen: hmm... it was set to default , now i'v set it as pulseaudio... will test it again...
<duffydack> dtchen, I dont have it on to look at the moment, what is in there?
<dtchen> duffydack: what you need to change is in that file
<duffydack> dtchen,  ok
<duffydack> dtchen, but i`ll still be stuck with using amplified output and I dont like that idea.. the audible volume when even at less than half will surely fry my speakers and deafen me..
<dtchen> duffydack: we can attempt to work around your craptastic hardware using a configuration setting, but obviously not all hardware uses that setting
<duffydack> dtchen, lol.  well sound is great since ive been using ubuntu (edgy).  Kubuntu 9.10 is more like the sound/mixer I want but I just dont like KDE.  Thanks for your time.
<joaopinto> dtchen, are there any instructions maybe on the wiki on how to disable pulseaudio for karmic describing the limitations from such change ? It's becoming a FAQ
<dtchen> joaopinto: probably - or do you mean written by me?
<dtchen> i can't believe this question continues to surface. i've posted to several e-mail lists, forums, blogs, tweets, etc., all detailing how to do it
<joaopinto> dtchen, by anyone as long it works, I couldn't find one, and I guess you are the best person to provide a proper way
<dtchen> i guess people just can't friggin read.
<dtchen> sigh.
<billybigrigger> hehe
 * BUGabundo is back
<billybigrigger> people can read, they're just lazy
<matrixblue> I installed the Karmic beta today and upgraded all packages and my sounds doesn't work..any idea guys?
<Drop_tables> sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> Drop_tables: that's aptitude
<BUGabundo> for apt-get you need remove --purge
<DarthArachides> autocomplete for filenames-with-space works in bash now.
<DarthArachides> BUGabundo: nope, it works in apt-get too.
<dtchen> joaopinto: touch $HOME/.pulse_a11y_nostart ; echo autospawn = no|tee -a ~/.pulse/client.conf ; killall pulseaudio
<DarthArachides> but does autocomplete for scp work again yet?
<matrixblue> Drop_tables, were you talking to me just now?
<BUGabundo> does it?
<BUGabundo> lolol
<joaopinto> dtchen, thks, testing and documenting
<assoguerozen_sx> what are bests ppas for karmic?
<Drop_tables> Everyone. Removing pulseaudio will solve all your problems, plus you'll get a free race car
<IdleOne> assoguerozen_sx: best? the one's you prefer and work best for you
<matrixblue> Drop_tables, thanks I'll do that now
<assoguerozen_sx> i have just mozilla daily ppa here
<dtchen> Drop_tables: i hear there're a toaster and a pony involved, too!
<xcdghjm> FFS I hate how troublesome Pulseaudio is.
<dtchen> xcdghjm: i do, too
<xcdghjm> It makes my games crash, it goes to 100% CPU at times, it can't handle my subwoofer, sometimes the sound goes high pitch.
<joaopinto> dtchen, and thanks for your patient to deal with this anti-PA feedback inverse to your great work
<xcdghjm> How do I remove it in Karmic without losing desktop integration?
<dtchen> xcdghjm: scroll up, please.
<dtchen> clearly your client was IN THE CHANNEL when i JUST typed how to disable PA.
<dtchen> READ, PEOPLE. READ.
<wastrel> i'm illiterate ;__;
<matrixblue> Drop_tables, do I have to reboot now?
<IdleOne> I sense sarcasm in joaopinto's last comment :)
<mostafa_> when I apply the patch this error happend "Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R?" what is my problem?
<dtchen> mostafa_: the patch is already applied. it's asking you if you want to revert it
<Drop_tables> Matrixblue: Very likey. eg: skype wouldn't detect my microphone at all until after reboot
<joaopinto> IdleOne, it's not, I have no problems with PA, and event I did I understand the tecnhical reasons about the decision to keep with it, I am getting a bit tired of anti* movements
<xcdghjm> dtchen: What time?
<mostafa_> dtchen: how did it check that it applied?
<dtchen> xcdghjm: four minutes ago.
<xcdghjm> dtchen: What time exactly?
<dtchen> xcdghjm: according to my client, 16:09
<xcdghjm> 21:09:15?
<xcdghjm> dtchen: But won't that break my volume applet?
<IdleOne> joaopinto: yes I hear you.
<dtchen> xcdghjm: that's not pulseaudio's fault if it does.
<xcdghjm> dtchen: I tried killing pulseaudio and the volume applet doesn't work any more.
<dtchen> xcdghjm: also, it doesn't break my volume applet; YMMV
<xcdghjm> dtchen: Nethertheless, I like having a volume applet very much.
<dtchen> file a bug against gnome-media, then
<Kraln> So, I made a blog post about my karmic experiences with gma500 on a dell mini 10: http://www.kraln.com/?p=261
<dtchen> for the last time, it's not a PulseAudio bug.
<JanC> dtchen: I think many of the "pulseadio bugs" aren't pulseaudio's fault to begin with  ;)
<xcdghjm> dtchen: You're using the default Gnome applet?
<Drop_tables> Talking about volume applet; Is the inverted mouse wheel thing fixed yet?
<vega-> xcdghjm: have you tried configuring your volume applet to use alsa? or use another applet that uses plain alsa?
<joaopinto> people just renamed the sound problems that we had prior to PA to "PA"
<xcdghjm> I haven't tried it recently so I'll try it again now.
<Kraln> eh, pulseaudio can be kind of buggy sometimes ;)
<joaopinto> Kraln, what evidences do you have about that ? which bugs nrs are you refering to ?
<JanC> Kraln: there are some bugs that are PA's fault, sure, but many are also PA exposing driver & application bugs
<Kraln> JanC: oh, no doubt
<matrixblue> Drop_tables, purge pulseaudio and sound doesn't work. Not the volume control doesn't appear on the panel either
<dtchen> plainly, PA has bugs. ALSA has bugs. There are plenty enough to go around, but the trend to blame everything on PA is a bit overkill.
<Kraln> joaopinto: I have some situations in which pulseaudio will hang and eat 100% cpu.
<billybigrigger> does anyone here have problems with message filters in evolution?
<joaopinto> matrixblue, do you want to remove pulseaudio ?
<Duskin> hi all
<xcdghjm> Me too with the 100% CPU
<matrixblue> joaopinto, no I just wanted my sound to work
<joaopinto> !sound | matrixblue
<ubottu> matrixblue: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dtchen> xcdghjm: firstly, _when_ are you experincing it?
<Duskin> anyone know if 9.10 is planning on being developed for PPC?
<dtchen> experiencing*
<dtchen> Duskin: not officially supported. See ports.
<dtchen> Duskin: i.e., "best effort"
<dtchen> Duskin: i.e., /join #ubuntu-ports
<xcdghjm> dtchen: Yeah, I need to undo that command.
<Duskin> dtchen: thanks
<xcdghjm> joaopinto: Is it really as easy as file>Change device?
<xcdghjm> joaopinto: Double clicking on the volume control does nothing.
<joaopinto> xcdghjm, the factoid needs to be updated :P
<duffydack> that is a little outdated from ubottu since double clicking volume mutes it
<salty-horse> hi. is there a reason why ctrl+alt+1..4 give me blank screen with green stripes on top instead of a terminal?
<xcdghjm> Arghhhh I have no volume control without Pulseaudio!
<xcdghjm> salty-horse: Nvidia?
<mercutio22> empathy seldom succeeds in connecting to MSN
<salty-horse> xcdghjm, yes
<salty-horse> xcdghjm, bug?
<xcdghjm> salty-horse: I have the same issue.
<salty-horse> do you know if it's a known problem?
<salty-horse> what makes you think it's nvidia?
<xcdghjm> salty-horse: It seems like an Nvidia problem.
<xcdghjm> salty-horse: I don't really care, though.
<xcdghjm> I just want to get my fucking sound to be cooperative.
<matrixblue> Nothing is showing up under the Hardware tab in Sound Preferences
<xcdghjm> Only one of my devices is showing up in my hardware tab.
<xcdghjm> And not the one I use.
<joaopinto> mercutio22, there is a bug report about that, not sure it's the same buf affecting you
<xcdghjm> Hmmmmm apt-get install gnome-alsamixer?
<matrixblue> xcdghjm, I think we're have the same problem
<necromnicon> any way to get a system wide eq with gui?
<dtchen> xcdghjm: or gamix
<dtchen> xcdghjm: or just use alsamixer or amixer
<xcdghjm> dtchen: I'm using gamix but it sucks.
<dtchen> "sucks"?
<xcdghjm> I want an applet in my panel!
<dtchen> FFS.
<dtchen> i want a friggin pony, too.
<xcdghjm> And how do I add gnome-alsamixer to my panel?
<topyli> xcdghjm, what you want is a stable distribution like hardy
<xcdghjm> topyli: I'm not downgrading now.
<xcdghjm> topyli: But when 10.04 comes around, I'm going to stick with it.
<duffydack> xcdghjm, try the kubuntu version..
<xcdghjm> Oh, gnome-alsamixer isn't an applet thingy.
<xcdghjm> duffydack: I don't like KDE4
<duffydack> xcdghjm, me neither. ok
<arielco> Hello. I'm trying to install mc, but it aptitude can't find it. Was it removed?
<xcdghjm> I guess I'll have to stick with gamix for now. :(
<xcdghjm> With buggy Pulseaudio.
<topyli> xcdghjm, that's alright. the point is, don't use +1 if you'e only going to whine about it and not help
<IdleOne> ++
<xcdghjm> topyli: This isn't a purely +1 problem.
<xcdghjm> topyli: Pulseaudio is bitchy in 8.04+
<IdleOne> finally someone said it
<salty-horse> xcdghjm, other people with the terminal problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8086412
<xcdghjm> salty-horse: I really don't care about it.
<dtchen> you know, i've been sitting here waiting for you to actually point to bugs that you've reported and tried to help me resolve.
<xcdghjm> salty-horse: I rarely use my ttys.
<IdleOne> stop your whining and crying. it's a FREE OS.
<dtchen> but, xcdghjm, apparently you'd rather bemoan it than actually help me help you.
<salty-horse> xcdghjm, it just caused me to restart since wine was misbehaving and I couldn't kill it
<xcdghjm> I tried whining and crying over my Windoze XP problems but got nowhere.
<xcdghjm> salty-horse: I hate it when that happens.
<IdleOne> xcdghjm: and you think it will get you further with Linux?
<salty-horse> xcdghjm, I thought you don't care :)
<xcdghjm> At least it was easier to remove Pulseaudio before Karmic.
<xcdghjm> Now I can't remove it without breaking my volume applet.
<topyli> oh no
<dtchen> sure you can. set your autoaudiosink correctly.
<dtchen> when you muck with internals, you need to understand the internals.
<xcdghjm> dtchen: How do I do that?
<ripps> If you've removed pulseaudio, you can bind a command to manually control alsa to your volume control keys
<matrixblue> aplay -l doesn't list any devices at all
<dtchen> check your permissions.
<necromnicon> xcdghjm: dont remove pulseaudio...  just change the permissions of /usr/bin/pulseaudio to non executable
<dtchen> remember that PA uses udev acl to access /dev/snd/*
<dtchen> if you don't use PA, you need to ensure that your user is in the audio group
<JanC> also, check what audio device the volume applet is trying to use...
<deathcore> hi i want to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10 how stable is 9.10?
<necromnicon> i find it funny when people install a BETA os and then complain.... lol
<wastrel> i installed the alpha so there
<necromnicon> wastrel: yea and your not complaining
<Drop_tables> deathcore, wait 18 days?
<ripps> Okay, i only got here, but does pulseaudio have to be removed? Isn't it better to help and try to fix it, instead of fighting it.
<xcdghjm> ripps: Usually, yeah.
<xcdghjm> ripps: But Pulseaudio is such a buggy piece of shit on one of my PCs.
<HoopyCat> deathcore:  it's still a moving target.  it works and is getting better every day, but i haven't upgraded my workstation yet.  (next weekend for sure :-)
<dtchen> xcdghjm: i'm unsure how you even blame solely PA in that case.
<Kraln> works fine on my netbook
<Kraln> but then again I did a custom kernel =p
<dotblank> wow
<dotblank> soo much complaining about PA
<Drop_tables> ripps: Go for the practical approach. I removed pulseaudio from three completely different hardware platforms, and broken stuff started worked
<dtchen> xcdghjm: "one of my PCs" -> different hardware, different characteristics of bugs
<kevin123> if i install karmic koala beta, will i have to do a clean install for the final version? or is it better if i wait? I just have free time today...
<billybigrigger> kevin123, no, you won't need to re-install
<necromnicon> is there any way to get a system wide equalizer with a gui for the equalizer? like with a LADSPA plugin or something
<ripps> Drop_tables: has anybody here filed bugs?
<topyli> dotblank, not so much. xcdghjm just needs a lollipop
<billybigrigger> kevin123, just keep up to date
<dtchen> Drop_tables: well, that doesn't actually mean broken stuff magically was resloved
<topyli> kevin123, the final will come with upgrades
<kevin123> billybigrigger will synaptic do it for me?
<billybigrigger> kevin123, yes
<dtchen> Drop_tables: you've simply made it harder to debug where in the stack the crap is
<kevin123> topyli important upgrades?
<xcdghjm> dtchen: Because before Pulseaudio came along, I didn't have all these sound issues.
<billybigrigger> kevin123, errr...no wait
<billybigrigger> kevin123, do what?
<Drop_tables> Yeah sorry, but I just wanted to get my audio working ASAP
<kevin123> just curious, am i going to have to format to ext4?
<billybigrigger> kevin123, no, you can still use ext3
<dtchen> xcdghjm: that has nothing to do with whether ALSA isn't buggy
<kevin123> billybigrigger update to final for me
<HoopyCat> kevin123:  if you go with the beta (or any ubuntu pre-release), you're setting your system to track the final name of it
<billybigrigger> kevin123, ext4 is only set to default on a fresh install
<billybigrigger> kevin123, update manager will update for you yeah
<xcdghjm> dtchen: I wouldn't mind PA  so much if it was easy to remove.
<kevin123> yeah but ive heard that ext4 is better?
<HoopyCat> kevin123:  so, as far as your system is concerned, there's no difference between beta and final
<billybigrigger> kevin123, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta
<kevin123> hoopycat thanks
<ripps> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<sageNsand> Is 2.6.31-11 generic the latest update?
<arielco> !mc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mc
<ripps> sageNsand: I have 2.6.31-13
<HoopyCat> kevin123:  ext4 does have a few advantages over ext3; however, they aren't necessarily worth reinstalling for unless you specifically need them.  ext3 will work for the foreseeable future.
<Kraln> sageNsand: I build 2.6.31-12
<guntbert> !info mc | arielco
<ubottu> arielco: mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2-2 (karmic), package size 2124 kB, installed size 6352 kB
<sageNsand> I thought so, my manager says Im up to date
<Kraln> built*
<Drop_tables> Pulseaudio is like your appendix. Ideally you should keep it. But if there is a problem, you should have surgery to remove it. Though it will leave some scarring.
<xcdghjm> dtchen: Linux has always been a bit funny about sound with this machine.
<HoopyCat> Linux gandalf 2.6.31-13-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 10 15:27:55 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<xcdghjm> dtchen: Linux likes to use different jacks to Windows.
<xcdghjm> dtchen: I have to use my headphones with my microphone jack for example.
<ripps> I repeat, has anybody here filed any bugs related to your pulseaudio issues? If nobody upstream is aware you have an issue, then it will never be fixed
<xcdghjm> dtchen: With Karmic, all my bass is coming out of my centre channel rather than the LFE channel.
<kevin123> hoopycat much appreciated, i will just upgrade through 9.04 then
<xcdghjm> dtchen: The LFE channel does nothing,.
<Kraln> Amaranth: you might be interested to hear the kernel I compiled works great ;)
<sageNsand> I also get the Partial Upgrade dialog
<Amaranth> Kraln: awesome
<matrixblue> I've tried everything I can think of but the sound still doesn't work. aplay -l lists no devices. Any suggestions?
<Kraln> Amaranth: I should probably send the drm/psb driver patches upstream (I fixed thm for the changes in the 2.6.31 kernel)
<johnmn3> ubuntu should adopt chrome's diff update tool for synaptic updates
<Amaranth> Kraln: I'm not sure upstream will care but it'd be good anyway
<arielco> thanks guntbert - I had added multiverse to the wrong line in sources.list :$
<Kraln> Amaranth: hah. intel not particularly caring about them, are they?
<sageNsand> I think I got something screwed up and maybe think about reinstalling to catch up might be simplest
<Amaranth> Kraln: So were all your changes just to the psb kernel module or did you modify the rest of the kernel too?
<Amaranth> Kraln: intel seems to run the psb stuff as a closed source project with code dumps
<HoopyCat> kevin123:  and for what it's worth, ext4 filesystems work with 9.04 as well; i've got my backup pool on ext4.  so, you can do some experimentation if you have some spare partitions and some good test cases.
<guntbert> arielco: you are welcome :-) , I always have mc installed on *any* system I run...
<Kraln> Amaranth: the kernel build was just -MARCH=core2 or whatever. didn't mess with it. I patched the psb stuff because of the changes to internal data structures.
<arielco>  guntbert: I was told that it could help me recover a directory I deleted by stup... accident. The filesystem is Ok so I figured there's a way to do it without scanning all deleted blocks
<necromnicon> i guess nobody knows :(
<Amaranth> Kraln: Why build your own kernel then?
<Amaranth> Kraln: you could just build the new module
<matrixblue> anyone figured out how to solve the no sound issue in karmic?
<Amaranth> matrixblue: There is no single "no sound issue"
<Amaranth> It is hardware dependent
<kevin123> hoopycat in school, im just an anti window-ite, no time to experiment :) thanks though
<Kraln> Amaranth: true. the kernel build was also pulling in a lot of the modules and disabling stuff that the mini10 doesn't have. it wasn't strictly required, I suppose
<Kraln> was trying to get startup faster
<HoopyCat> kevin123:  cool... stick with ext3 and you'll be fine and save a lot of time :-)
<Amaranth> Kraln: ah
<matrixblue> Amaranth, would it help if I found out the name of my soundcard?
<Amaranth> Kraln: in that case a package for the new module would be awesome :)
<kevin123> hoopycat will do, thanks for your help
<guntbert> arielco: mc? I'd be surprised - its a very handy file manager for the console
<Kraln> Amaranth: I posted a gzip of the .ko, I'm not familiar with how to build .deb packages. could you point me to a guide or something?
<arielco> yup, I used it long ago, when I didn't use the shell much but really liked Norton Commander
<ripps> matrixblue: have you filed a bug?
<arielco> guntbert: now I use neither - bash ftw ! ;)
<guntbert> arielco: :)
<matrixblue> ripps, I'm making sure that there isn't already a fix before I do that
<DanaG> weird... I went to install updates, and it logged me out of Gnome!
<DanaG> And then my system hard-locked, to where even the heartbeat LED stopped.
<DanaG> And when the heartbeat LED stops, you know it's way dead.
<Kraln> Amaranth: heh, I had disabled misc binary support in the kernel, and then a karmic update of mountall totally boned up everything until I compiled it back in
<Amaranth> Kraln: you could get the psb-kernel-source source package and put your code in
<ripps> matrixblue: doesn't matter, `ubuntu-bug linux-sound-base` it'll give a few similars based on your title, otherwise, complete filing it and it'll automatically attach a bunch of hardware info and logs to help with diagnosing the issue.
<Kraln> is a .deb just a tarball or something?
<Amaranth> Kraln: (that's in the ubuntu-mobile PPA)
<Amaranth> Kraln: no, not really
<arielco> guntbert: got it! Now how do mount a device for this data-recovery feature?
<Kraln> okay, how would I 'put my code in', heh ;)
<matrixblue> ripps, I'll do that then
<Amaranth> Kraln: Is the only thing you had to change the psb kernel module? What about the libdrm and mesa and such?
<ripps> More of my bugs have been solved through bug reports, than on any irc channel.
<guntbert> arielco: sorry, no idea - I guess I'll need it soon, but until now ....
<Kraln> Amaranth: libdrm had to be updated as well. didn't have to mess with mesa
<arielco> guntbert: http://www.datarecoverypros.com/recover-linux-midnightcommander.html :)
<Amaranth> Kraln: so you don't have 3D support then?
 * Amaranth is laggy
<Amaranth> feels like dialup but it's 3mbit DSL :/
<Kraln> Amaranth: hmm? no, 3d works.
<guntbert> arielco: thx for the hint - already filed :))
<Kraln> you can tell its working properly because it gets the EDID from the LVDS panel and shows at the right resolution. also, the UNR interface isn't dog slow
<Amaranth> Kraln: ah so you got the psb libGL but you didn't have to do anything extra to get it to work
<Kraln> yeh
<Drop_tables> I might install grub2 for fun. Anyone confirm if this will be fun?
<ripps> !grub2 | Drop_tables
<ubottu> Drop_tables: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<drs305> Drop_tables: It will be an adventure, but you can learn to really like it.
<EvilAIM> Do you guys think, if I download Crossover office, and send out the installer, that I'd get in trouble?
<EvilAIM> haha
<drs305> Drop_tables: Here are 3 posts on UF that will help:
<drs305> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<drs305> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1285897#post8072444
<drs305> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287602
<Kraln> Amaranth: hmm, seems I forgot to enable dri. *reboots and sees if it works*
<Drop_tables> Thanks, i'll check those out
<Kraln> hmm.
<sdg> Why is my centre audio channel acting as both centre and LFE?
<sdg> And my LFE channel does nothing?
<dtchen> sdg: do you have a Master Mono mixer element?
<sdg> dtchen: I don't know...
<sdg> dtchen: I guess so.
<dtchen> sdg: see 'amixer'
<dtchen> (in a Terminal)
<wegot5> Are Karmic LPIA disc images available yet?
<sdg> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/m64107c3a
<robin0800> dtchen:  its alsamixer I think
<dtchen> robin0800: i intentionally specified amixer, because i want the enumeration.
<Kraln> Amaranth: hmm, seems that dri isn't working for some weird reason
<Josh1> Could I have some help, my headphones and speakers work in the beta of ubuntu 9.1 but my headphones do not work on ubuntu 9.04 could i transfer my settings from ubuntu 9.1 to ubuntu 9.04
<dtchen> sdg: that seems to be a usb headset, webcam, or something
<dtchen> sdg: what does 'aplay -l' give you?
<sdg> dtchen: Motherboard audio.
<sdg> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/m38a25e23
<sdg> dtchen: I have two audio devices, though.
<sdg> dtchen: I think it's only detecting one?
<sdg> dtchen: I have six motherboard jacks and two jacks on the front of the machine.
<dtchen> sdg: right, that's your onboard (from aplay -l)
<dtchen> sdg: what's the output from amixer -Dhw:0 ?
<aliendude5300> hi, can I have someone check something before I submit a bug report in open office? I have a powerpoint presentation that has a 'broken' background in open office. I wanted to see if anyone else can reproduce the error. Every time you change slides on the powerpoint presentation, the background should be different.
<sdg> dtchen: amixer: Unknown command '?'...
<dtchen> sdg: err, omit the question mark
<dtchen> i.e., "amixer -Dhw:0"
<sdg> dtchen: Sorry...
<aliendude5300> saving the file as pptx format crashes open office.
<sdg> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/m684abdba
<sdg> dtchen: I want to have my LFE at a minimum but can't without having no centre sound.
<aliendude5300> can someone download this file and tell me if it also acts weird in their open office? http://www.filedropper.com/presentation_5
<aliendude5300> It has no contents other than a background image.
<sdg> dtchen: And Pulseaudio is always setting centre and LFE to maximum.
<dtchen> sdg: shouldn't really matter if you set 'Channel Mode' to '2ch'
<Kraln> Amaranth: any reason why directrendering would only work as root?
<dtchen> sdg: i.e., amixer -Dhw:0 sset 'Channel Mode' '2ch'
<sdg> dtchen: It's even worse now.
<sdg> dtchen: It's mega bassy with 2 channel mode.
<coordinador> hi
<coordinador> i have a problem, i cannot open links from other applications
<coordinador> i clicked on it but nothing happen
<Josh1> Could I have some help, my headphones and speakers work in the beta of ubuntu 9.1 but my headphones do not work on ubuntu 9.04 could i transfer my settings from ubuntu 9.1 to ubuntu 9.04
<Kraln> whatever, works enough for me
<Brian___> im trying to use gimp the make a signature, what i wanna do is take one picture cut out a car and paste the car onto a differant  background  what is this called so i can google a tutorial
<dtchen> sdg: re-paste a new run of amixer -Dhw:0
<Brian___> or how do i merge layers
<sageNsand> I just did the update and it went from 31-11 to 31-13!! now wtf did I miss hahaha
<dtchen> Josh1: that's a driver issue. You'd need a newer kernel or a newer alsa-driver.
<sdg> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/m5fb5c996
<sdg> dtchen: I think the only way to get around this annoyance is to remove pulseaudio. :(
<dtchen> sdg: hardly
<dtchen> you could try enabling remixing of LFE
<sdg> dtchen: In /etc/pulse/daemon.conf?
<dtchen> sdg: correct
<dtchen> it isn't enabled, because it breaks other hardware configurations
<dtchen> remember to killall pulseaudio after making the change
<sdg> dtchen: It didn't work. And I can't test any more now because my parents are trying to sleep.
<sdg> dtchen: I remembered.
<dtchen> sdg: then test later, and leave me a memoserv. i'm traveling this week, so i probably won't be on irc often.
<Tarthen> is the Nvidia card, scrambled TTY issue fixed?
<sdg> dtchen: I don't know what else to do.
<sdg> dtchen: Except remove pulseaudio.
<Tarthen> :s maybe my repos are slow...
<dtchen> Tarthen: not yet.
<Tarthen> Ach
<dtchen> sdg: just tell PulseAudio to ignore the LFE setting.
<Tarthen> Is it the new Nvidia driver I just so happened to update to the other day?
<dtchen> Tarthen: could be; have you tried reverting Kees's execstack changes?
<Tarthen> uh... no... xD
<sdg> dtchen: What should default-channel-map be?
<sdg> dtchen: I will fiddle around with it a bit more tomorrow.
<dtchen> sdg: you're barking up the wrong tree. See grep -n LFE /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output*
<Trizicus> i'm messing w/ IPtables and i just blocked port 80 but i'm still able to connect to websites do i have to restart a service for this to take effect?
<dtchen> Trizicus: did you block both outbound and inbound 80 for v4 and v6?
<coordinador> **HI, i think i found a bug, the notify display appeared twice (big and little)
<coordinador> at the same time
<Trizicus> i just blocked inbound
<Trizicus> is there a service related to iptables or do changes take affect immediately?
<dtchen> sdg: specifically, change line 85 of /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output.conf from "volume = merge" to "volume = ignore"
<sdg> dtchen: Why?
<dtchen> sdg: that tells PA to ignore whatever you have LFE set to.
<Tarthen> Trizicus: what about "service iptables restart"?
<sdg> dtchen: So why is LFE set to my centre channel?
<resistol> In empathy, when I hit minimize or close, the window shrinks towards the bottom panel and then disappears- where does it go?
<sdg> dtchen: That's what I want to know.
<dtchen> sdg: it's not. it's controlled by your Center channel because your codec sucks.
<Trizicus> i didnt know it was a service :D
<dtchen> go beat your OEM or something
<Trizicus> i was looking in /etc/init.d/ and didn't see iptables listed
<sdg> dtchen: BRB my Gnome session has just gone crazy and unstable
<Trizicus> and that command doesn't work
<Tarthen> Trizicus: I was taking a shot in the dark, tbh. :P
<Trizicus> i had to stop using ufw b/c it sucks tbh
<sageNsand> Next time when I get a partial update with 5 grayed out files to become active (non grayed), Im not waiting 5 days, the sticky said to wait a few hrs. and try again. I waited too long, should have reinstalled or something, but Manager couldn't find the server for 5 days!  Just venting :) Udate manager has to be tested also
<sdg> sdg: I think I broke pulseaudio...
<Tarthen> sdg: Aint too hard :P
<sdg> Okay I fixed it.
<sdg> dtchen: Testing now...
<sdg> dtchen: I can't really test with my parents sleeping next door to me.
<sageNsand> It actually said  Failed to fetch http:archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu......
<Tarthen> ahh, the glories of 3am hacking, eh sdg :P
<sdg> Tarthen: 10:41 PM
<Tarthen> 10:41 PM hacking then >>
<sdg> FFS It's so annoying.
<Tarthen> learn to earphones :P
<sdg> I can't wait 'til I go to university.
<sdg> Tarthen: I'm trying to get my 5.1 sound to work properly.
<sdg> Tarthen: I'm trying to stop the bass from going crazy.
<sdg> Tarthen: So I can't really do it with my parents sleeping next door...
<Teclys> i tried moving a file from one folder to another and now its in neither
<Teclys> if i restart will it get deleted?
<sdg> dtchen: As far as I can tell, the LFE ignore thing didn't work.
<sdg> dtchen: The bass is still coming out of my centre channel.
<c_korn> Teclys: how did you move ? using the GUI or mv ?
<sdg> dtchen: The sound is very bassy when I crank up the centre channel.
<ylatuya_> Hi there, Is there any known issue botting Beta4 iso? The problem is that I downloaded both the desktop-i386 and alternate-i386 iso's and "burned" them to an USB stick (using dd and usb-imagewritter). My BIOS is properly configured to boot from the external drive, but Karmic doesn't boot at all Any thoughs?
<Teclys> c_korn, GUI
<c_korn> Teclys: was there an error ? was it a hidden file which just is not displayed in the target directory ?
<sdg> dtchen: And I risked getting a grievance from my parents to test that.
<sdg> dtchen: Right now, I feel like just removing Pulseaudio.
<Teclys> c_korn: it spun for about 5 minutes than disappeared
<c_korn> Teclys: and it surely is not in the target directory ?
<c_korn> did you ls -la it ?
<sdg> dtchen: It is done.
<sdg> dtchen: No more shitty Pulseaudio.
<sdg> dtchen: I will be testing it tomorrow to see if all my sound problems are gone.
<Teclys> c_korn: its actually a problem my roommate is having at home, and i'm at work. i will try to walk them through the terminal haha
<sdg> dtchen: If they aren't all gone, at least I'll have narrowed down the problem.
<sdg> dtchen: And I'll have to revert to 9.04 or 8.10 or even 8.04
<cybersplice> Teclys, why not have him map a port for SSH?
<yoritomo> i burned the image of karmic to make a clean install, but the installer does not takes my sata hdd
<yoritomo> what to do?
<Teclys> cybersplice: i'm on a windows machine, and we're behind a router.
<sebsebseb> hi
<sdg> dtchen: Maybe I should just buy a new PC?
<yoritomo> is it a way to launch the sata driver ?
<sdg> sebsebseb: Hi.
<Tarthen> yoritomo: The sata "driver" is in the kernel o.o
<sebsebseb> sdg: hi
<henrik__1> hello, is there somebody else with karmic running extremely slowly after some recent upgrade?
<cybersplice> Teclys, that doesn't matter. You can get PuTTY to get SSH, and if you get him to map ssh at his end, your router won't cause a problem.
<Tarthen> henrik__1: Don't notice anything... compiz is still smooth
<yoritomo> on karmic firefox is exxxxxxxtremely slow
<henrik__1> Tarthen: I can't even get to the desktop, and apps can take minutes to start.. not sure what's going on
<Teclys> cybersplice: alright, i forgot about putty. the roommate isnt very computer savvy, how would i have them map ssh?
<Tarthen> henrik__1: Jump into a terminal and top
<Tarthen> Teclys: Port forwarding
<shadowhywind> hay all I just did some updates, I now can't login via the konsole
<Tarthen> Teclys: Some routers allow for external configuring, get their IP and map it
<yoritomo> Tarthen what to do then ? It is a basic installer (maybe too basic) and i don't know if sata can be token in account
<yoritomo> that is a bit strange anyway , in karmic itself, no problems
<Jeruvy> yoritomo: can you elaborate?  I haven't noticed any 'slowness'.  Perhaps your dns is messing with you.
<yoritomo> but even on windows firefox 3 generation is really slower
<cybersplice> Teclys, if it's a netgear router you could just talk them through it. It's pretty simple.
<Tarthen> nah. that's just windows :P
<shadowhywind> also now I have to turn my font up to about 20 inorder for it to look like if it was on 6
<yoritomo> why my sata is not detected please ? anything wrong on the installer ?
<Jeruvy> yoritomo: does your bios detect it ?
<Teclys> cybersplice, it is a netgear router. i've never set up port forwarding
<yoritomo> yes, now i am booted on karmic and working fine
<cybersplice> Teclys, i'll talk to you in direct messages to avoid flooding.
<yoritomo> but if i reboot on the cd , at the partition menu, can't see the excelstor
<billybigrigger> anyone know of a better usenet client than evolution?
<shadowhywind> *fixed my size issue* but does anyone have any ideas why I can't log into any terminals (alt+F1-6) I get like a courrupted screen
<Jeruvy> yoritomo: ok, gtk. can you review the output of /var/log/dmesg from busybox?
<yoritomo> busybox?
<Jeruvy> its the limited shell you get during the installer, if you cannot get a real bash shell.
<yoritomo> how to access that shell ?
<Jeruvy> yoritomo: if you can boot from livecd, then just use a regular shell.  If your still at the installer, try alt+f2
<yoritomo> no livecd option on the menu on the beta karmic cd
<c_korn> how can I see which process causes havy disk usage ?
<c_korn> *heavy
<yoritomo> that is why i was a bit disappointed
<Jeruvy> yoritomo:  There is with desktop (try without installing)
<stuff> heyyyyyyyyyy
<stuff> sebsebseb
<stuff> I'm in the right channel now
<yoritomo> c_korn accessories/disk usage
<sebsebseb> stuff: well yes if your wanting help with Karmic if not  the other
<stuff> yeah
<cybersplice> yoritomo, only the server and alternative cds don't have livecd mode.
<stuff> I need UNR with .31 kernel
<stuff> or at least I want to try it
<stuff> with .31, I think this might fix my long held wireless issues
<c_korn> yoritomo: this is for the space. is there anything for I/O operations ?
<yoritomo> cybersplice i could not find other than alternate
<yoritomo> ok
<cybersplice> yoritomo, one second.
<yoritomo> where to download the desktop, it was surely my problem
<stuff> anyway, how do I put Karmic on a usb key when it is .iso rather than .img like 9.04 was, sebsebseb?
<sebsebseb> stuff: don't do Karmic yet
<stuff> what do you recommend then?
<sebsebseb> stuff: wait untill the final on October 29th, and if you really want the later kernel there's a ppa for a later kernel for 9.04
<stuff> ppa?
<sebsebseb> however  instaling it probably won't give you any advantages as such if any really,  why do you want it?
<cybersplice> yoritomo, http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<stuff> wireless support
<stuff> cant connect to any networks
<c_korn> !ppa | stuff
<ubottu> stuff: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<cybersplice> very top link is the desktop in x86, and below that the x86_64
<sebsebseb> stuff: wireless has been an issue  in Ubuntu since well I guess the beginining of Ubuntu
<stuff> oh, so I'll have to install it to the hard drive then
<sebsebseb> I don't think 9.10 is going to fix loads of wireless issues
<stuff> no live usb
<yoritomo> thanks for that link
<cybersplice> No problem, yoritomo.
<stuff> Well I've used cruncheee, .30 in arch linux, and lots of other stuff like debian
<stuff> and I just want to be able to use my wifi hardware
<stuff> which I still cant connect
<sebsebseb> stuff: wireless is one of those issues that doesn't just go away,  with a newer version of Ubuntu, since lack of manufacture support etc
<stuff> I won't go into the complexities of that issue
<stuff> I just want to try .31
<stuff> it should work since 1000HE eeepc isnt too rare
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, i think i've been lucky. Never had any issues with wireless. I only tend to use Dell kit though.
<cybersplice> my own build stuff is all ethernet.
<stuff> so, sebsebseb, you recommend installing 9.04 to the hard drive so I can get the PPA of .31 kernel?
<cybersplice> Teclys, have i bored you to death?
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: I had issues with wireless once upon a time,  with  a stupid wireless device that I coudn't configure in Fedora Core 2 and 4 (no Ubuntu back then), then I got hardwired and I been living happiley ever after  since.  (yes some of this is meant to sound like a fairy tale)
<yoritomo> ubuntustudio is working on 64 edition ?
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, i tend to prefer wired anyway. I know how easy it is to break wireless. Also, its unreliable pap in a built up area.
<cybersplice> I have like 18 wlans on my damned site survey..
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: unreliable in a build up area?
<stuff> was that a yes sebsebseb?
<sebsebseb> stuff: uhmm
<sebsebseb> stuff: What are you currently running?
<cybersplice> Yes. Invariably if you don't reconfigure your wlan you'll get 28371823 wlans all on channel 6 / 11.
<stuff> live usb of 9.04
<stuff> I have an arch linux partition though
<stuff> why?
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, the channels bleed over into eachother and can interfere. Exceptions being 6 and 11.
<sebsebseb> stuff: not much point putting 9.04 on now with Karmic just round the corner,  if you really can't wait though maybe try the beta of Karmic,  except some bugs though
<stuff> YES
<stuff> that is what ive been saying
<stuff> so how do i do usb key of that
<stuff> as it is .iso
<cybersplice> stuff, the Karmic beta is pretty stable right now. There are bugs, but i've not run into any show stoppers.
<stuff> rather than .img
<stuff> as I assumed first of all
<Drop_tables> Unetbootin
<Josh1> there is no adobe flash player
<stuff> back to my original question ^^^^
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: my boot up still isn't any where near perfect,  so i'll clean install when the final is out, but hey I been running this install since alpha 4
<cybersplice> Josh1, only when compiz is running.
<stuff> drop_tables, Unetbootin will just work with .iso without thinking?
<stuff> okay
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, Yes, my frequently upgraded VM in the office is a bit wobbly.
<Josh1> no i mean with the beta of 9.1 there is no way to install adobe flash player
<aliendude5300> Could someone with open office open up this file and tell me if the background is broken for them too or is it just on my system? http://www.filedropper.com/presentation_7
<cybersplice> Josh1, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<stuff> question answer I guess
<stuff> tnc
<stuff> tnx
<cybersplice> brb 2 secs.
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: I am still not sure about Karmic,  a part of me wants to switch distro,  another part wants to  put 9.04 back on if the final indeed is what I think it will be,  but I will probably end up running Karmic anyway after a clean install,  and upgrade it to lucid development versions pretty soon or something.   I am annoyeed that GDM can no longer be themed.
<CarlFK> I just reported https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/449083
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449083 in grub-installer "grub_machine_fini not found" [Undecided,New]
<Josh1>  and also there is no install button in the ubuntu software center
<CarlFK> now I would like to actually boot the box.  \
<CarlFK> any idea how I boot from grub rescue> ?
<sebsebseb> Josh1: you have to do install from the file menu, I know a bit silly, that's something I want to, an install button by the apps, actsaully if you click on that door icon you get more info and an install button
<Jeruvy> Josh1: try what cybersplice said above.  That will work.
<timber> why the screensaver never comes up when the irc client is open?
<sebsebseb> Josh1: and Flash can be installed into the Beta
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, GDM can't be themed now?
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: yep
<mzz> at least not for the same value of "themed" as in the previous version of gdm
<Josh1> when you install from the adobe website you get a missing dependency that is not avaliabe
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: I was annoyed about 9.04 with their edited  fusa (fast user account switcher) the thing on the top right, but  now by the sounds of it upstream has messed up for a change,  with  GDM 2
<timber> the menu entry on the login screen, is black now?
<mzz> "black"?
<sebsebseb> timber: yep and it's not that good
<drs305> CarlFK: Do you have web access?
<cybersplice> hm.
<timber> sebsebseb, i didn't liked too
<cybersplice> Frankly, i don't care about GDM themes, it doesn't affect what i do with a machine, but it seems liek abit of an omission. And upstream error would certainly explain it.
<sebsebseb> timber: I gave KDM another try :)
<CarlFK> drs305: do I have web access from the box that is at the " grub rescue>" prompt ? (no.)  but I do from this box
<sebsebseb> ,but then
<cybersplice> Josh1, seriously, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sebsebseb> timber: the boot up effect the new one,  doesn't show,  I had it for shut down though
<timber> sebsebseb, i like gnome, but i hope the white come back
<Josh1> hold on i am burning the beta to a cd now
<drs305> CarlFK: Here is a good link to look at:  http://planetstephanie.net/2009/05/27/grub2-rescue-mode/
<sebsebseb> timber: seems a lot of people don't care about  themeing the log in screen, by ones I have talked to on IRC, they are like well I only see it for 5 seconds anyway
<joaopinto> Josh1, if you are not using beta why are you asking here ?
<yoritomo> is it still so many incompatibility on ubuntu64, i remember bad experiences about drivers and debs so difficult to find on proprietary
<yoritomo> ?
<joaopinto> yoritomo, no, unless you use proprietary software that I don't
<timber> sebsebseb, yeah, it isn't a big deal
<mzz> I couldn't care less about gdm theming unless what's there is completely horrible, which imho it isn't (but that's obviously a very personal thing)
<yoritomo> untill the time sources are available that still nice, but not longtime ago skype had no 64 debs :s
<henrik__1> hmm, my extremely slow performance appears to be due to abysmal IO performance to one of my harddrives, I only get about 250 kb/s from it after the last upgrade
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, it's an upstream issue in that it's GDM
<joaopinto> yoritomo, skype works fine on 64 bits with the 32 bits package, for at least about 1year
<Amaranth> yoritomo: afaik skype still has no 64-bit debs
<timber> does anybody know how much time takes to be released a package that fixes a bug?
<Amaranth> GDM isn't possible to theme anymore without editing source code
<joaopinto> timber, it depends, from 1 day to 1 year
<mzz> speaking of gdm though: has anyone not been able to just use the keyboard to log in there? I've had to click my name for a while now, but I don't know what changed there
<Amaranth> Except for changing the GTK+ theme which just changes the colors
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, it's a new version and they haven't included theming in the gui yet. There MUST be theming there, or Ubuntu wouldn't have its own theme. ;)
<mzz> gtk theme and icon theme are changeable, the layout of the screen itself is not
<sebsebseb> timber:  cybersplice   something that came up the other day when I Google searched for a solution, it also provides the reason  http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<sebsebseb> Amaranth: yeah and that sucks
<joaopinto> cybersplice, changing code or images is not real theming
<Amaranth> mzz: https://launchpad.net/bugs/447643
<timber> joaopinto, ok...i was excited 'bout a bug that i reported, had be fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447643 in gdm "[karmic] requires mouse interaction to log in (dup-of: 447690)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447690 in gdm "login screen is not accessible with keyboard" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<timber> joaopinto, now i'll have to wait
<mzz> Amaranth: heh, I was just wandering over to a browser to search for bugs
<cybersplice> joaopinto, granted, but clearly the feature will come when the GDM developers are ready.
<Amaranth> sebsebseb: it also only takes about 10% of the code it used to
<mzz> so thanks
<sebsebseb> Amaranth: Apparantly  Fedora has had the new GDM for quite a while now, but  Canonical didn't like it,  hence why Ubuntu only gets it now
<timber> sebsebseb, thanks, i'll try it
<Amaranth> sebsebseb: it had some regressions wrt accessibility so we didn't have it
<sebsebseb> timber: I thought about trying that, but it seems it won't do what we want
<sebsebseb> timber: plus running commands for some webpage, could be a bit dodgy
<sebsebseb> from some  random webpage
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, none of those commands were particularly onerous.
<mzz> and it has a keyboard layout switcher, so yay!
<CarlFK> drs305: welp... I have more for the bug report :)   if I do "insmod /boot/grub/_linux.mod" I get the " error: the symbol 'grub_machine_fini' not found"
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: I am not that sure what they do, but yes they didn't look malicious
<timber> sebsebseb, =/
<cybersplice> They weren't telling you to download this suspicious binary, for example.
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, they run gnome commands that are already in your system. :)
<mzz> CarlFK: "insmod" where?
<mzz> CarlFK: oh, grub rescue prompt?
<sebsebseb> Amaranth: wrt? as in with?
<CarlFK> mzz yep: grub rescue>
<mzz> CarlFK: I'm assuming it's missing a dependency. Can you try insmodding boot.mod?
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, in fact, they don't work :D
<CarlFK> mzz sure
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu's default GDM looked  rather similar for many releases, and then the new one in 9.04 that looks rather different and that I didn't actsaully like much, but others did, and now this hmm
<mzz> CarlFK: that's just a wild guess though, especially since I don't actually have _linux.mod
<CarlFK> mzz: same error
<CarlFK> mzz: ah, nor do i... but I do have linux.mod
<mzz> CarlFK: haven't had to mess with the new grub in rescue mode yet, so can't really help
<CarlFK> I cut pasted from http://planetstephanie.net/2009/05/27/grub2-rescue-mode/  "and you activate it with the insmod command:insmod /boot/grub/_linux.mod"
<CarlFK> actually, I don't need to install the 32bit OS, just grub from there... any idea how to do that from the live cd?
<yoritomo> joaopinto Amaranth i could not install the 32 version
<yoritomo> but that was on hardy, maybe different now?
<sebsebseb> not being able to theme GDM anymore is a disadvantage for me,   and I already got 9.04 on the other computer with Ext4,  and since  what it's being used for, there isn't really a reason to upgrade that one to 9.10 by what I have seen.  I also don't need it to fix a hardware issue for example an Intel graphics card issue. 10.04 should be interesting though when Synaptic is being replaced by the Software Centre by the sounds of it and what not
<sebsebseb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<cybersplice> Software center is already in 9.10, sebsebseb.
<cybersplice> I am actually in it now.
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: yes and  it's not that good it looks nice with the new theme
<Chun1> Hi, just downloaded the latest beta, but I get the following error when trying to boot from it: (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<cybersplice> Well, it's a software manager. What do you want from it?
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: ,but it's only really a replacement for add/remove at the moment, it's going to be so much more by what I have read
<cybersplice> Chun1, sounds like it might be a bad burn.
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: it will become a rather important part of Ubuntu  it seems by what I read.   The page I linked to is rather good,  and there rationale has some interesting points.
<sebsebseb> Amaranth: Anyway to have the old GDM in Karmic?
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, the features look pretty cool, but i don't think it will provide much that's going to wow you. You can already do updates with update manager, and all the other features proposed in 10.04.
<cybersplice> Consolidation is always nice, though.
<Chun1> cybersplice: hmm, perhaps. If it helps, when I try to boot with a jaunty disk I get: "init: rc-default main process (2875) terminated with status 127"
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: it's going to replace update manager and gdebi in the future and even the Wine  installed programs menu by the sounds of it
<mzz> cybersplice: I think I'm just not the target audience of that thing, but it's probably useful for more gui-oriented people than me
<sebsebseb> mzz: exactly
<sebsebseb> I like apt-get
<cybersplice> Chun1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4769702
<sebsebseb> ,but for newbies it will be like wow  by the sounds of it
<mzz> I don't use the gui things much (only if I'm in a hurry and haven't figured out a convenient commandline way to do something yet)
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, yes, but that's it. Important perhaps, becuase it will make it easy for fresh users, but i think it won't be anything amazing for the old hands.
<timber> is there a way to turn off the case sensitive in nautilus?
<mzz> but I do think it's important, because proper package manager usage is my main reason for using linux, and I like anything that helps new users of the distro use the package manager instead of installing stuff by hand
<sebsebseb> mzz: Ubuntu is about  attracting Windows users as far as I know,  and they like their GUI's and fancy graphics,  software centre is a start.   Ubuntu should also improve on default eye candy really :)
<cybersplice> Not meaning to be argumentative here, mind.
<mzz> sebsebseb: yeah, exactly
<cybersplice> I love apt-get.
<sebsebseb> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<henken> What could cause abysmal IO performance from a harddrive? I don't get even 1Mb/s from it, totally unusable. This behaviour started after recent upgrades
<mzz> and I'm actually using a bunch of the gui-ish stuff, like networkmanager
<mzz> henken: if you still have the old install: make sure it's actually still fast in that
<cybersplice> henken, failed hdd?!
<mzz> henken: if it is: I'd start by comparing the hd-related parts of dmesg from both
<yoritomo> i see a skype 9.10 64bit on the website
<sebsebseb> Being honest with ourselves,   and I kind of hate to say it, but  really   for default eye candy Vista and Windows 7 look so much better than Ubuntu
<mzz> henken: if you don't have the old install anymore: consider trying off a 9.04 livecd
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, sounds like my marriage. :D
<mzz> henken: especially because as cybersplice said a failing hd will give similarly abysmal performance
<mzz> sebsebseb: sure, but you can't actually do stuff with them without installing more software :P
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, personal preference.
<sebsebseb> it's been years of people  complaining about the default orange brown look
<sebsebseb> well
<cybersplice> henken, hdparm -d1 /dev/whatever
<mzz> sebsebseb: I find http://129.125.102.164/m/firstrun.png somewhat typical of the problems windows still has
<sebsebseb> I am used to it, I use it, I like it
<henken> cybersplice, SMART shows no errors and reports healthy
<sebsebseb> mzz: your own web server or something?
<mzz> sebsebseb: yep
<cybersplice> henken, SMART isn't always useful, mate.
<cybersplice> mzz, NEIN!
 * mzz can't be bothered to get a fullblown domain set up, but copying files to a directory there is easier than uploading them to some image hosting site
<sebsebseb> Gnome 3 will probably be in the repo for 10.04, I wonder what that will be like
<cybersplice> mzz, rather, NEE!
<cybersplice> (sp?)
<mzz> cybersplice: correct
<mzz> (notice the system tray in that one)
<cybersplice> mzz, i hate that.
<drs305> CarlFK: Are you having any luck? I'm sorry I can't answer your questions.
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu should theme the Grub screen like most other distros, that's something else
<yoritomo> what are used for akonadi and ubuntu one ? i could not understand well reading the description ?
<henken> cybersplice, it did work just a moment ago though, until I rebooted after an upgrade
<cybersplice> henken, try that hdparm command.
<cybersplice> maybe DMA got turned off.
<mzz> yoritomo: ubuntu one is a (still somewhat beta-ish) service where you share files (and some other stuff) by uploading them to canonical-maintained servers
 * sebsebseb maybe should sign up on brainstorm hmm
<cybersplice> or maybe test it with hdparm -T /dev/whatever
<mzz> yoritomo: its web site has more info (googling "ubuntu one" should help)
<henken> cybersplice, inappropriate IOCTL error
<cybersplice> sorry, try with sudo
<henken> cybersplice, that's what I did
<mzz> yoritomo: I don't use akonadi, but iirc it's one of those services that maintain a db of all your documents, allowing fast searches through their contents at the price of a bunch of background io during normal usage to keep the index up to date.
<henken> cybersplice, I tested it with -T before, gives fast cached reads, but if I run with -t instead, the buffered reads are SLOW, that is, 1.5Mb/s
<mzz> henken: if there's also a ton of cpu load during reads dma being off sounds likely. Again, compare dmesg from a working and slow system.
<yoritomo> mzz a kind of google desktop then?
<cybersplice> henken, sounds like hardware, to me. i just tested mine to make usre it's not a general bug, and get 75.99 meg a sec
<mzz> yoritomo: I haven't used that one either.
<yoritomo> ok thanks
<mzz> yoritomo: but you're probably right
<henken> mzz, a whole core goes to 100% during reads
<mzz> henken: see above then.
<sebsebseb> mzz: heh
<sebsebseb> mzz: What's your point? WIndows startup rubbish, uh yes in most installs, because users don't know better
<sebsebseb> most users
<henken> mzz, -d gives an inappropirate ioctl error. hdparm -i shows that it is in udma5 mode
<mzz> a fresh install of windows is full of useless stuff and lacks useful stuff
<mzz> ubuntu comes with a bit more useful stuff and can win on making it trivial to get more useful stuff (software center, hopefully)
<cybersplice> henken, can you paste the error?
<henken> cybersplice,  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<mzz> problem there is teaching users better habits, since they won't necessarily know software center exists and works
<joaopinto> mzz, they will know for sure, it's on the main apps menu
<sebsebseb> mzz: well yes that's true Windows comes with a lot of software as part of it that isn't that greart/useful really, where as Ubuntu comes with Open Office, and Firefox, and so on
<cybersplice> henken, do you happen to have an ati graphics card?
<mzz> also drivers, although that's less of an issue with an oem install of windows (with relevant drivers bundled)
<henken> cybersplice, no
<henken> is it possible to use the good old IDE drivers instead of whatever fancy SCSI subsystem that everything uses now?
<sebsebseb> mzz: Windows is  great for telling people about  their hardware and that in a nice graphical way,  this is where many Linux distros fail
<mzz> henken: manually turning on dma using hdparm rarely works: the kernel should be turning that on if possible and reasonable. If it's off the most likely reason is some driver-related issue making it impossible to turn it on (either by the kernel during startup or using hdparm now). Did I mention you might want to look in dmesg for clues yet?
<cybersplice> henken, what kernel are you usiing?
<sebsebseb> mzz: Software Centre right, what about a hardware info centre or something like that
<henken> cybersplice, 2.6.31-13
<mzz> sebsebseb: there was a hal-based graphical treeview of installed hardware once. Not sure if that's still there in some form
<cybersplice> server? generic?
<cybersplice> not that it should make a huge difference.
<henken> mzz, dmesg | grep sdc shows nothing odd to my eyes
<sebsebseb> mzz: there's a graphical thing for one of the commands,  it wasn't that good either  and has to be installed, also HAL is on the verge of being replaced
<sebsebseb> or whatever
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, what's wrong with lshw |grep .. ? :D
<mzz> henken: can you pastebin dmesg? Keep in mind just "|grep sdc" will usually miss messages about the controller hdc is on.
<mzz> cybersplice: lack of graphical (remember the target audience we're talking about here)
<sebsebseb> yes there's a  GUI app for lshw in the repo
<henken> mzz, will do
<cybersplice> henken, hdparm -i /dev/whatever
<mzz> err, s/hdc/sdc/
<cybersplice> mzz, i was joking. :)
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: a lot of these commands the output  are just rather geekey to be honest,  espesailly RAM, it doesn't just tell you how much you got 512MB  1GB etc,  it says in megabytes or whatever
<mzz> cybersplice: I'm out of coffee, and my humor-detector is caffeine-powered
<joaopinto> hardin is not bad
<cybersplice> mzz, put it back on charge!
<joaopinto> hardinfo
<henken> mzz, http://pastebin.com/d538871b2
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, of course it's geeky. It's intended for administrators. 90% of home users don't need to see their hardware. I wasn't suggesting it as a real alternative to the devices manager, i was joking. :)
<mom_> hi, is karmic koala noticeably fater than jaunty for booting?
 * sebsebseb sort the things I just mentioned out, and  do whatever else as well, and  then  I think we will have a pretty good Ubuntu release  (maybe this is the wrong usage of /me, but whatever)
<mom_> faster
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-10
<jbicha> Q-FUNK: if you're using Unity, just click the network icon and select Edit Connections
<jbicha> if you're using GNOME Shell, you'll need to manually run nm-connection-editor
<thoeger> Ah, the adventure continues... The users/change user/guest session menu has disappeared from my unity panel now. Is there an easy fix?
<Q-FUNK> jbicha: gnome shell, here.  no menu entry for that tool?
<jbicha> Q-FUNK: nope, a bit of a regression there
<Q-FUNK> jbicha: ok.  good  to know.  thanks!
<Q-FUNK> jbicha: actually, using nm-connection-editor doesn't seem to affect the list of connections known by nm-applet in gnome shell. :(
<Q-FUNK> jbicha: nm-applet still tries to connect to an AP that it shouldn't, because it thinks this is the one I prefer.
<Q-FUNK> jbicha: but thanks for the tip on how to call the connection editor from hidden places anyway :)
<andantino> so if i install from the live beta all i need to do is update it and it will upgrade to the official release?
<andantino> i mean when the official release comes out
<jbicha> !beta
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Oneiric and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<myk_robinson> how can i turn off system sounds in 11.10? there is no option for None as a sound scheme
<binni> is anyone else experiencing system hangups/freezing?
<myk_robinson> stable for me
<l00pb4ck> binni: i am
<l00pb4ck> binni: gnome3
<binni> l00pb4ck: I need to regularly restart in all (gnome3, unity, classic/fallback, with or without 3D)
<binni> so far noticed that it happens allot while using tomboy and gnome shell
<l00pb4ck> binni: gnome hangs on me all the time . and only four days till rls :D
<l00pb4ck> when i try to search for anything in shell it hangs
<l00pb4ck> but background services still run
<l00pb4ck> nautilus crashes a lot in gnome3
<binni> l00pb4ck: I'm hoping it's just my computer getting old, otherwise I'm a bit concerned for ubuntu.
<l00pb4ck> betas have always been alphas for ubuntu
<l00pb4ck> from my experience
<l00pb4ck> becomes a lot more stable 2 weeks after official rls
<binni> froze again.. well at least bug squashing continues after release.
<pac1> after installing 11.10 and running update-grub, I get error: unknown LVM metadata header.
<robin0800> pac1, think there is something in the release notes about that though not entirely certain
<pac1> nothing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<Mike``> hey folks, unity on 11.10 gdm not showing as a service "gdm: unrecognized service" how do I stop X?
<sebikul> Mike``, gdmwas dropped, you should use lightdm instead
<Mike``> is lightdm a utility or a service?
<sebikul> a "sudo service lightdm stop" will stop X
<Mike``> so sudo service lightdm stop?
<Mike``> gotcha thank you
<sebikul> a service, it was used as a replace for gdm
<sebikul> no problem ;)
<Tohuw> Is there a netbook edition for 11.10... I can't find it at http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<qin> Tohuw: netbook was merged in Unity
<Tohuw> qin: oh... so I just use the desktop install?
<qin> Tohuw: Yes
<Tohuw> Neat.
<MTecknology> ..... /me .. mad
<MTecknology> I have [sda|sdb]->raid1->/boot  I have [sdc|sdd|sde|sdf|sdg]->raid6->lvm->{remainder of system}. Is this setup so complicated that the installer can't figure out how to hanndle it?
<MTecknology> I know grub supports booting from raid <= 1 ... Isn't the initrd image supposed to hold the remainder of what's required to boot?
<MTecknology> My install is failing right when the system is supposed to be mounting things and installing them. I'm seeing a message about bootstrap-base failing.
<edgy> Hi, lsof /usr/lib/libpoppler* show okular but ldd okular doesn't show libpoppler, what does this means?
<MTecknology> I wonder if I found a bug in bootstrap-base...
<Klojum> Is there a key-combination with which I can power down an 11.10 Oneiric machine in the login screen (via the top right corner menu item), that has no mouse connected?
<Klojum> I mean, other than going into another console and typing in the shutdown command..?
<jbicha> Klojum: try F10 to access the indicator status menus
<burntodisc> Hello! I'm running Ubuntu on a PC and trying to install openvpn. The first step of the guide tells me to install openvpn by using "apt-get install openvpn" and so I did. The second step of the guide tells me to "Extract your downloaded configuration files into /home/<USERNAME>/openvpn directory", but there's no such directory to be found. Why? :/
<zenrox> <username> = your login nick that you use
<Klojum> jbicha: Okay thanks, will try that later. Just fully booted up now with another mouse I found. I was curious, because with the 'normal' menu it would be ALT-F1 or so, but that didn't do anything. :-)
<JDog2pt0> Wifi hick-up of sorts, was running a torrent client, when I was dropped from my network and unable to connect. Was not a router issue, so I restarted my laptop and now no networks are listed.
<zenrox> JDog2pt0, i ran accross that too
<JDog2pt0> Find a solution? Or are you still suffering from it. Right now I'm just plugged into my phone
<zenrox> i just reinstalled natty
<zenrox> have bine looking on launchpad for a similer bug report
<JDog2pt0> Thanks
<JDog2pt0> Also, not sure if this occurred on Natty, but with headphones in, once I drop the volume below a certain point it cuts out completely.
<burntodisc> zenrox: I honestly don't understand where to look.
<zenrox> burntodisc, what is the name you use to login to your computer
<burntodisc> zenrox: "user"
<zenrox> you use user
<zenrox> ??
<burntodisc> Yes.
<zenrox> ok then <username> = user
<zenrox> its /home/user/openvpn
<burntodisc> zenrox: Do I have to create that directory? I'm not finding it.
<zenrox> yes
<zenrox> i would assume
<burntodisc> zenrox: Let me try the next steps and see what happens.
<zenrox> ok
<burntodisc> zenrox: "Options error: In [CMD-LINE]:1: Error opening configuration file: /openvpn/anonine.ovpn"
<zenrox> somethign else is wrong
<zenrox> you dont have /openvpn/anonine.ovpn
<burntodisc> zenrox: Hmm...
<zenrox> but i dont have a clue as i have never played with openvpn
<zenrox> google it
<zenrox> you might have some more luck
<burntodisc> zenrox: The file "anonine.ovpn" is in "/home/user/openvpn".
<zenrox> but its looken in /openvpn
<zenrox> what does the instructons say at that point
<zenrox> ??
<burntodisc> zenrox: https://www.anonine.com/en/guides/openvpn_ubuntu
<burntodisc> zenrox: I'm following the steps for "Command-line based start".
<zenrox> change $HOME to /home/user/openvpn
<zenrox> sudo openvpn --client --config $HOME/openvpn/anonine.ovpn --ca $HOME/openvpn/anonine.ca.crt <this becomes this->sudo openvpn --client --config /home/user/openvpn/anonine.ovpn --ca /home/user/openvpn/anonine.ca.crt
<burntodisc> zenrox: Thanks! Let me try!
<zenrox> thes $HOME dont work right
<jk-> hi all
<zenrox> hello
<burntodisc> zenrox: I think it worked. Hang on a minute... :>
<zenrox> did that work burntodisc
<jk-> anyone know how firefox chooses its UI font? it seems to be out of sync with the general gnome settings
<jk-> (same with thunderbird)
<corrosive23> it should be in the preferences
<corrosive23> yeah preferences -> content -> set default font
<jk-> corrosive23: this is for the UI (tab titles, etc) not the document content
<burntodisc> zenrox: Are you still here?
<zenrox> yes
<zenrox> did it work
<burntodisc> zenrox: Awesome. I didn't get another error, but I had no connection(?) and I'd like to avoid doing all that in Terminal everytime I want to use the VPN connection.
<burntodisc> zenrox: Hello?
<jk-> woot, thank you askubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/49044/how-to-fix-the-fonts-in-firefox
<burntodisc> Any VirtualBox users in here?
<zenrox> burntodisc, you could add that to a start up script but i dont know how to do that
<zenrox> and i am a virtualbox user
<zenrox> but i have to take a shower my wife told me to go do it or else
<JDog2pt0> Hm, I suppose I could install wicd and see if that gets my network back online
<zenrox> bbl
<burntodisc> zenrox: Sorry for not responding. I was reading something else!
<vsync_> burntodisc i've used vbox, switched over to vmware though
<burntodisc> vsync_: But VirtualBox is free. :>
<vsync_> and so is vmware player
<burntodisc> vsync_: Ahh... :/
<JDog2pt0> Anyone here any good with wireless issues?
<urlin2u> JDog2pt0, there are wki's generally if not what is the card?
<urlin2u> wiki's
<JDog2pt0> Don't need a wiki
<JDog2pt0> Seems like a bug, but I'm not sue
<JDog2pt0> sure*
<urlin2u> JDog2pt0, what's the card is the key usually, sounds like one that usually works?
<JDog2pt0> It was working an hour or so ago, and just fine on Natty
<JDog2pt0> Gimme a sec to type up what happend
<urlin2u> JDog2pt0, broadcom?
<JDog2pt0> Yes
<urlin2u> JDog2pt0, you need to reload it a upgrade does not carry the drivers
<urlin2u> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<urlin2u> I assume that it is basically the same fir oneiric and that you have upgraded.
<urlin2u> for*
<tab1293> i just installed gnome-shell but does anyone know how i can get the default gnome 3 theme
<JDog2pt0> So it working in oneiric for a few days then suddenly not working will be fixed on that page
<urlin2u> JDog2pt0, you described it as working on natty a hour ago.
<JDog2pt0> Not much you can do with Gnome atm on Oneiric. For me anyways. 3.2 is pretty bugged up when it comes to themes...
<JDog2pt0> No
<JDog2pt0> It worked on Oneiric an hour ago
<urlin2u> JDog2pt0, not sure then.
<JDog2pt0> Thats why I said, give me a minute to type up an explanation :p
<JDog2pt0> Running a torrent program and wifi cuts out. Not my router so I reboot the laptop and no networks are listed. Gnome- Nothing Wicd-Nothing. Iwlist in the terminal gives me interface doesn't support scanning
<urlin2u> tab1293, I had gnome 3 not showing and used these file changes it is back now. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1856276
<tab1293> urlin2u, but does that enable the gnome3 default theme not the ubuntu one?
<JDog2pt0> It's not an ugly theme problem is it?
<JDog2pt0> http://computerandu.wordpress.com/2011/05/21/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<JDog2pt0> Scroll down to "To get rid of the Ugly Themes"
<burntodisc> How do I install VirtualBox? I've already asked in #vbox and they won't give me an answer. Please help.
<JDog2pt0> burntodisc, what files do you have to work with?
<burntodisc> JDog2pt0: I have no files since I don't know where to start.
<JDog2pt0> Ah lol
<JDog2pt0> burntodisc, well I'm on their download page, but they don't have anything for oneiric yet
<JDog2pt0> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<burntodisc> So 11.04 won't work?
<JDog2pt0> I don't see why the natty deb wouldn't work though
<JDog2pt0> Give it a shot
<burntodisc> So I download the .deb from there and then?
<JDog2pt0> Double click it, should bring up the software center
<burntodisc> JDog2pt0: And that is the ONLY file I need to download from there?
<JDog2pt0> Mmhmm
<JDog2pt0> As far as I know anyways
<JDog2pt0> a .deb is similar to an .exe
<vsync_> not
<JDog2pt0> When referring to installers
<JDog2pt0> Similar enough for his needs
<burntodisc> vsync_: Give me a second opinion. Do you think I should try to install the .deb for 11.04?
<JDog2pt0> It isn't going to mess up your machine man...
<JDog2pt0> At most, it won't work
<burntodisc> JDog2pt0: Let me try it then... :>
<burntodisc> JDog2pt0: It worked!
<burntodisc> Thanks!
<JDog2pt0> Kinda thought it would >.>
<JDog2pt0> Np
<JDog2pt0> Does anyone else have trouble loading the forum archive on the ubuntu pages?
<burntodisc> What's the URL? :>
<JDog2pt0> Any of them, but heres on for example
<JDog2pt0> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Farchive%2Findex.php%2Ft-315209.html&rct=j&q=iwlist%20interface%20doesn%27t%20support%20scanning&ei=EISSTuDuJoa2tgfw5fSNDA&usg=AFQjCNFVCAmNTecM1aZXz01IoXmvM_3HIQ&cad=rja
<JDog2pt0> All I get, and all I've ever gotten are a white page
<burntodisc> JDog2pt0: Not loading for me.
<burntodisc> Yes, same here.
<JDog2pt0> Hm, alright then, thanks
<burntodisc> I'm glad I could give something back. :>
<JDog2pt0> This is actually my first time on the IRC
<JDog2pt0> Expected more traffic to be honest
<burntodisc> JDog2pt0: Me too.
<dr_willis> hmmm
<zenrox> ok i smell better
<JDog2pt0> Cool story brah...
<JDog2pt0> Zenrox, you traffic the Ubuntu forums a lot?
<zenrox> yes
<JDog2pt0> You know why the archive pages don't load?
<zenrox> i have bine on the forums since the very begging
<JDog2pt0> Not sure what bine is
<zenrox> cant spell
<JDog2pt0> What?
<zenrox> no idea why  archive pages load
<davidius> Is there anyone here who did not already see my question in #ubuntu?
<JDog2pt0> Me
<JDog2pt0> The archive pages don't load for me, at least when linking through google
<zenrox> that probly has something to do with google
<davidius> Before I buy one of these: http://www.digitalnow.com.au/product_pages/Quad.html
<davidius> ....I'd like to know whether the necessary drivers have been made part of the apt "tree"???? with oneiric ???
<JDog2pt0> Zenrox, yeah but even when it's just the archive url in my browser and I hit refresh, the page still refuses to load
<davidius> (ie if it won't work "out of the box" I don't really want one as yet.....)
<JDog2pt0> davidius, Not sure man. It would take some looking and reading
<zenrox> hmm JDog2pt0 instering
<JDog2pt0> davidius, Read here? http://forums.dvbowners.com/index.php?showtopic=11978
<zenrox> i just showed him that
<zenrox> lol
<burntodisc> I just tried to install Adobe Flash plugin from Ubuntu Software Center and it failed.
<tar-gz> Hi. How polonize 2d unity in ubuntu 11.10? I like to set the locale? Locale.gen somewhere?
<burntodisc> What do I do now?
<JDog2pt0> Wtf. Now the pages are loading
<JDog2pt0> Hey burntodisc, give me a sec man
<burntodisc> JDog2pt0: Thanks!
<JDog2pt0> Did it give you an error?
<burntodisc> Yes, do you want me to try again and tell you what it says?
<zenrox> why did it fail
<zenrox> burntodisc, try using synaptic
<JDog2pt0> Yes
<davidius> Already seen that. It does not answer my question: Will I still need to manually compile/install with ****11.10****** ??
<JDog2pt0> burntodisc, if you don't know what/how to work synaptic i'll help you out
<burntodisc> JDog2pt0: zenrox: Package operation failed. The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<JDog2pt0> burntodisc, do you have previous flash software installed?
<burntodisc> No, I installed Ubuntu last night.
<zenrox> burntodisc, open synaptic and search for flash and try to install it
<JDog2pt0> search adobe-flashplugin
<burntodisc> zenrox: I'm not sure how to do that. New to Linux. :/
<JDog2pt0> burntodisc thought so
<zenrox> its under the system menu
<JDog2pt0> He's using Gnome
<zenrox> ahh
<JDog2pt0> search synaptic
<tab1293> i am using gnome-tweak-tool to try to change the gnome-shell theme but it has a caution triangle next to the drop box and it wont let me change it
<JDog2pt0> 3.2 is broken
<th_> tab1293: you need to install user themes extension
<th_> tab1293: see here: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/official-gnome-shell-extensions.html
<th_> it isn't unfortunately in the official repos
<JDog2pt0> 3.2 is still broken even with that
<JDog2pt0> User Theme Extensions don't work properly with Gnome 3.2
<th_> that works just fine
<tab1293> th_, i just installed that and im still not able to select themes
<th_> tab1293: yes, it's a bit tricky, you need to enable it first
<tab1293> how do you enable it
<tab1293> i didnt see instructions other then installing it on that site
<th_> after you install it, restart gnome tweak tool
<th_> see shell extensions
<th_> click it enabled
<th_> restart that crap again =P
<th_> now you should be able to select theem
<th_> theme
<JDog2pt0> My themes haven't been working, so I've been stuck with default
<tab1293> th_, ok thanks its working now
<th_> tab1293: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/looking-for-a-beautiful-gnome-shell-theme-try-nord
<th_> :)
<th_> altho, you also need to disabel that 'use file manager as desktop' from tweak tool or disable global menu or that theme gets messed up a bit
<ali1234> yet another theme obsessed with making everything transparent
<th_> transparency is the hip thing of today
<Chotaz> ^
<ali1234> what i want to know, is when is someone going to make a good gtk3 theme?
<ali1234> looks like gnome-shell falls into the same trap as plasma, where it needs totally different themes to everything else on the system, and thus nothing ever quite matches
<th_> unity+ambience <3 =P
<ali1234> yeah, ambience is total garbage
<ali1234> impossible to tell which window has focus
<ali1234> buttons are too small and in the wrong place
<tab1293> th_, im putting the folder in /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme but its still not coming up in the tweak tool
<ali1234> and the widgets look cold due to the blue tint
<JDog2pt0> tab, make sure user theme extensions are enabled
<th_> tab1293: put them to ~/.themes
<tab1293> th_, i tried both
<tab1293> and JDog2pt0 it says ints enabled in tweak tool
<th_> probably need to restart tweak tool after every change
<JDog2pt0> Alright
<th_> it sucks arse
<tab1293> i have restarted it
<JDog2pt0> Gnome 3.2 is bugged with it comes to all that stuff
<th_> installing themes just went 10 years back with gnome3 tbh
<JDog2pt0> No, gnome 3.2
<th_> gnome2 = drag the theme into the theme dialog... sooo easy
<JDog2pt0> On Natty, that stuff worked fine
<tab1293> i dont get why it wont work
<JDog2pt0> *facepalm* Gnome 3.2 is broken
<JDog2pt0> That's why
<th_> hm.. worked fine for me, tested gnome-shell + that noid theme yesterday..
<JDog2pt0> You must be one of the lucky ones then
<th_> nah i'm not using gnome-shell anyway, it messes up all other opengl apps
<th_> and i need my games tyvm
<JDog2pt0> Now I'm confuseed
<hakermania> Hey, will the sni-qt package convert all Qt tray icons to indicators?
<GirlyGirl> On my kubuntu oneric beta2 system, if I just update packages when the final is out, will I end up with a clone of a similar system to a fresh install or is a reinstall recommended?
<burntodisc> GirlyGirl: I asked the same question a couple of days ago. Some people told me to reinstall and some people told me to "just update".
<vlt> Hello. In "System Settings" I tried to open the "Language Support" dialog. It pops up for a moment and closes again. Too short to read anything. What could cause this?
<hakermania> vlt, a crash?
<vlt> hakermania: How to check?
<vlt> hakermania: (Maybe there are just some permissions missing.)
<hakermania> vlt, give me a sec
<hakermania> vlt, run 'gnome-language-selector' through a terminal and see any errors.
<GirlyGirl> burntodisc: In theroy according to me it should be the same thing ... after all there are people who will upgrade from natty and that has more differneces
<vlt> hakermania: From terminal it works.
<hakermania> vlt, weirdy
<hakermania> Don't know :)
<vlt> Hello. How does two-finger scrolling work? Does my touchpad have to support it?
<jk-> vlt: yes, your touchpad needs to support it.
<vlt> jk-: Ok, thank you.
<vlt> What IM client is installed by default (with pkg ubuntu-desktop)?
<jk-> vlt: empathy
<graft> so, i am unable to push stuff to github (via ssh), because of "Write failed: broken pipe". I feel certain some ssh weirdness is to blame. any idea how to chase this down?
<rdewit_> hi, anybody any idea what happened to gnome-power-preferences? It seems to be gone and I'd like to remove the setting that dims my screen after 10 seconds.
<GirlyGirl> rdewit_: Gnome3 has a different package set so it must be there under something else
<GirlyGirl> rdewit_: if screen dimming works its definitely there
<rdewit_> GirlyGirl: I'm using unity, but that seems to use some gnome packages. Screen dimming works, yes, but can't find the documentation that tells how to control it now.
<GirlyGirl> rdewit_: Unity is just a replacement for gnome-shell ... apps in 11.10 ar gnome 3
<Stanley00> rdewit_: đi you try finding in control center? it's there, in either display, screen or power...
<rdewit_> Stanley00: you were right, it's in 'Screen'!
<Stanley00> rdewit_: :)
<rdewit_> A bit confusing those split settings
<rdewit_> thanks both!
<thoeger> bjsnider, see you're in the channel again... Just in case you were interested, I got my issue from yesterday narrowed down a lot more now
<thoeger> bjsnider,  It seems it wasn't a compiz issue, it was a dconf issue. At least, copying my folders from my config-backup folder back into ~/.config and then removing one by one (selectively, of course) revealed that the ~/.config/dconf/ folder was the cuĺprit.
<thoeger> Hey folks, I have a number of issues with my Oneiric upgrade - one is that the user switcher menu has disappeared from the unity panel. Any simple way to get it back?
<jk-> thoeger: try running: /usr/lib/indicator-session/indicator-session-service
<thoeger> jk-, gives some feedback, want me to pastebin it?
<jk-> thoeger: no, just checking that the indicator is installed
<jk-> (and that running that doesn't fix the problem)
<jk-> however, there may be interesting stuff in the output
<thoeger> ok
<jk-> so, couldn't hurt to paste it :)
<thoeger> Yeah, I just don't know what to look for...?
<jk-> yeah, this is outside my area
<Guest86315> Hi, I'm having issues with my ubuntu (oneiric) lock screen with dual monitors. It is somehow messed up, has anyone had experience with this?
<sajimon> hello thar, since everything is frozen in oneiric any, how do You think is it quite safe to do dist-upgrade right now?
<thoeger> jk-, indicator-session-service, that's nopt the same as the user switcher indicator is it?
<thoeger> jk-, because the power button cog" is there just fine, showing logoff etc options as expected. But no user switcher. Is that the same indicator?
<jk-> thoeger: ah, ok
<thoeger> could it be related to the fact that the users and groups settings crash when I try opening them, and that guest session and my wife's account both are deaactivated in GDM/LightDM?
<jk-> thoeger: I have: indicator-application-service indicator-session-service indicator-sound-service indicator-messages-service indicator-datetime-service
<jk-> (`ps uxf | grep indicator`)
<thoeger> Same here
<thoeger> I guess it's down to users and groups somehow being borked
<thoeger> Is there a CLI to open the Users and Groups settings panel? I'm not talkgin about CLI user admin tools, but a command to open the system settings' Users & Groups panel, so I can maybe get some feedback on why it's crashing...
<Stanley00> thoeger: is this it? gnome-control-center user-accounts
<thoeger> Stanley00, thanks! It just gives me a segfault, core dumped message though
<Stanley00> thoeger: try add -v switch to that command, hope that help
<thoeger> Stanley00, thx... But it only finds one user. What happened to my wife's account? (the home folder is still there). Also what happened to the guest session option? Where can I see that/possibly fix it?
<Stanley00> thoeger: sorry, that's out of my ability...
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<raindrops> This exact same system (no hardware changes at all) was quiet and stable when running Windows XP. I switched to Ubuntu less than two days ago and ever since it has felt as if the system is stressed, anxious and uneven. What could be the cause?
<BluesKaj> raindrops, 11.10 ? if so one must remember it is a beta release , not all apps are rerady for prime time ..XP eh, how old is your pc ?
<raindrops> BluesKaj: 11.10 Daily Build.
<BluesKaj> exactly
<raindrops> So you think that's it?
<BluesKaj> raindrops, you may have some hardware/driver issues and or power management , suggest you look inti that.
<raindrops> Obviously not since Windows XP was doing just fine? :/
<BluesKaj> XP has nothing to do with ubuntu power management and drivers
<raindrops> I missunderstood what you said.
<thoeger> jk-, Turned out that when I re-added my wife's account with useradd, the choices popped up. I don't understand, though, why the guest session option has gone?
<thoeger> Hey folks, is there a CLI command to add additional info about a user - like, full name etc. Can't seem to find any in man pages of adduser|useradd|usermod, but I might be blind...
<rbasak> thoeger: chfn
<thoeger> rbasak, thanks!!
<thoeger> rbasak, worked a charm, thanks... Next, is there a way to restore the ubuntu Guest Session option to the users menu?
<thoeger> Also, I'm a little bit suspicious... Has there really been no updates the last ~30 hours? That doesn't seem usual at this point of a release cycle.
<Ian_> thoeger: check the state of your mirror
<thoeger> Ian_, that could be... How do I check that?
<Ian_> it's on launchpad
<BluesKaj> thoeger, there's a large update in the pipe , came down for me about an hr ago when I ran an update
<Ian_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<thoeger> BluesKaj, thanks. Maybe the mirror might just be slow...
<thoeger> Ian_, thanks I'll check that
<thoeger> Everyone is very helpful and I'm learning a lot, thanks!
<BluesKaj> thoeger, just check your server in package management
<Ian_> BluesKaj: how does that let him know whether his server is uptodate?
<BluesKaj> Ian_, how can you tell that any server is up to date?  you check it
<Ian_> yes, but the launchpad list shows how uptodate all servers are :)
<BluesKaj> wel Ian_ if you know how , then share it with us , I'm sure the info would be appreciated :)
<Ian_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<thoeger> BluesKaj, Ian_  just did share that.
<Ian_> has a list with all mirrors
<Ian_> :p
<thoeger> exactly... Beat me to it by a second...
<thoeger> However, in Software center / software sources it just says "server for denmark, server for america" etc... Really is that it? There are several mirrors in each country... How to set/edit/see mirrors?
<BluesKaj> having to check launchpad to see which servers are "uptodate" shouldn't be necessary , the main servers in most countries are usually up to date with in minutes of each other
<ali1234> the UK one isn't
<ali1234> that list has the canonical Uk mirror as "archive.ubuntu.com"
<ali1234> so what is archive.uk.ubuntu.com?
<ali1234> jpds_: ?
<Ian_> that should be the mirror :o
<ali1234> also how can archive.ubuntu.com be 1 day behind? where are the other mirrors mirroring from?
<popey> a hidden one?
<Ian_> no
<Ian_> they sync from archive.u.c
<ali1234> then, is that entry simply a mistake and it means archive.uk.ubuntu.com?
<Ian_> but ali1234 canonical is a UK company
<Ian_> so maybe it's the same?
<ali1234> that doesn't explain either of my questions
<ali1234> it most certainly *isn't* the same
<ali1234> a.uk.u.c is typically 1 day behind a.u.c
<popey> archive.uk.ubuntu.com does not exist, try again
<ali1234> i know this from experience using it :)
<ali1234> maybe it's uk.archive.ubuntu.com?
<popey> it is
<ali1234> or gb?
<popey> either
<popey> they point to the same IP
<ali1234> gb and uk do
<popey> iirc a.u.c has round robin, and is lots of machines
<popey> not one
<BluesKaj> then use a US or Canadian server/mirror ...it's pointless to argue about it
<ali1234> nope
<popey> yes
<ali1234> i'm not arguing
<ali1234> i want to know how the canonical (literally) mirror can be behind the others :)
<popey> sorry, misdirected "yes" there ☺
<popey> there's more than one of them ali1234
<popey> perhaps lp mirrors page points to one
<popey> alan@bishop:~$ host archive.ubuntu.com | wc -l
<popey> 7
<popey> of the 7
<popey> also, there isnt a us mirror
<popey> us.a.u.c points to the gb one
<ali1234> no, it points to u.a.c
<ali1234> gb.u.a.c is totally different
<popey> sorry, yes
<ali1234> well my only point is that that lp list does not seem to match up with reality :)
<ali1234> i already switched from gb to archive because gb is always 1 day behind
<BluesKaj> I stick with the Canadian servers or the US if I think there's a bottleneck
<moredrops> What's going on with my font settings? http://f.imgtmp.com/Dbeo7.png
<moredrops> Why does the font look like that? All uneven and just weird...
<ali1234> what do you mean? it looks fine to me
<ali1234> "tc" is a bit off i suppose
<popey> BluesKaj: the canadian host ca.archive.ubuntu.com points to the exact same boxes as US.
<ali1234> and "ok"
<moredrops> ali1234: You must be able to tell what I'm talking about.
<ali1234> give me a clue?
<BluesKaj> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<moredrops> ali1234: It's far from smooth.
<ali1234> what is?
<popey> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705370/
<moredrops> ali1234: All text.
<ali1234> can you like draw an arrow on the problem or something?
<ali1234> or find a picture of what you think it is supposed to look like?
<BluesKaj> popey, it doesn't matter about what mirrors they point to , if the mirror you're using is bottlenecked then go directly to a faster one , that's my point
<moredrops> Am I imagining things?
<ali1234> possibly
<popey> BluesKaj: sure, just pointing out that switching from canadian to US servers is somewhat pointless
<ali1234> maybe your monitor/graphics card has problems?
<ali1234> maybe you are just used to a different hinting setting
<moredrops> BluesKaj: popey: Does the text in this screenshot look smooth to you guys?
<popey> I couldn't see the problem moredrops
<ali1234> what does "smooth" text look like?
<ali1234> are you talking about spacing between letters, or the latter shapes, or what?
<ali1234> ah, perhaps you have the wrong RGB subpixel mode selected?
<BluesKaj> popey, have you tried it ? because I have and it 's not pointless at all , but if you insist on it being pointless , then it's no point :)
<moredrops> You are obviously not seeing what I'm seeing.
<ali1234> obviously :)
<ali1234> can you take a photo of the screen or something?
<ali1234> i suspect wrong subpixel mode... it would explain why only you see it
<ali1234> and it would make the text look weird
<moredrops> I don't understand how a screenshot fail to capture what I see over here.
<moredrops> ali1234: Tell me more, please.
<ali1234> if you have a BGR monitor that image will look bad to you but fine for anyone with a RGB monitor
<ali1234> RGB being the default and the most common type of monitor
<moredrops> I have a modern HDTV as a display.
<ali1234> and it would cause weird fringes on the left and right side of the characters
<moredrops> That can't possibly be it then...
<ali1234> so like i said, try to take a photo of the screen
<ali1234> macro mode, try to capture as much detail as possible
<ali1234> close in
<moredrops> ali1234: I wish I had a camera.
<Ian_> no phone?
<moredrops> I have an old phone.
<ali1234> btw how do we adjust the subpixel settings now? it's been removed from the control panel?
<Ian_> maybe you can draw your screen, scan the drawing? :
<Ian_> :p
<patdk-wk> hehe :)(
<ali1234> good explanation: http://www.grc.com/ctwhat.htm
<moredrops> I prefer a solution instead of an explanation. :p
<moredrops> Seriously, this is driving me nuts.
<ali1234> well we can't give a solution if we don't know the problem
<moredrops> You're probably right about what you said earlier.
<moredrops> The sub-pixel stuff.
<ali1234> well the bad news is i don't know how to fix that in oneiric... yet
<ali1234> but i will find out... give me a minute or two
<moredrops> Thanks.
<ali1234> actually it could also be that your TV doesn't support full HD?
<ali1234> and so it is downscaling it
<BluesKaj> moredrops, if you are using a large monitor like a tv then set your dpi to 120 and enable antiailasing
<ali1234> that will mess up the picture
<ali1234> moredrops: if you take your screenshot, zoom 1:1, and rotate 180 degrees, does it help at all?
<moredrops> Hold on.
<ali1234> also what exact model of TV are you using?
<ali1234> do you see this effect on the SHOUTcast logo? (which is an image, not text)
<moredrops> Yes.
<ali1234> ok it's not subpixel rendering issue then
<moredrops> LG42LD550
<ali1234> 42"?
<BluesKaj> moredrops, I'm using a 42" Panasonic Plasma HDTV and that image you posted looks good here
<ali1234> are you using VGA connection?
<moredrops> BluesKaj: Argh!
<moredrops> ali1234: DVI-HDMI
<ali1234> what video card?
<BluesKaj> same as me
<moredrops> Not sure what video card.
<moredrops> The PC is a couple of years old.
<vsync_> lspci go
<BluesKaj> moredrops, lspci | grep VGA
<moredrops> Radeon HD 4850
<moredrops> ali1234: BluesKaj: Radeon HD 4850
<ali1234> hmmmm
<BluesKaj> moredrops, that card is fine ..what resolution do you have it set
<moredrops> BluesKaj: 1920x1080 (16:9)
<BluesKaj> ok moredrops , do you have the DPI at 120 and ant-aliasing enabled ?
<moredrops> BluesKaj: I wish I could find those settings.
<ali1234> that would show up in screenshots
<ali1234> also gnome doesn't have those settings any more
<BluesKaj> I'm on kde so not sure what the windows application settring equivalent is on gnome , but on kde it's where you set your fonts
<ali1234> you can't set fonts on gnome
<ali1234> maybe with that gnome-tweak-tool thing
<BluesKaj> luvly
<ali1234> i keep hearing about that
<moredrops> I have that installed.
<ali1234> KDE font settings make me lol
<moredrops> Hmm...
<ali1234> installing it
<moredrops> I found "Antialiasing".
 * BluesKaj shrugs ..they're configurable
<moredrops> Grayscale, None, Rgba.
<ali1234> BluesKaj: yeah but they never look the same way twice... and half KDE software ignores it anyway
<moredrops> BluesKaj: React to what I just said.
<ali1234> it's nothing to do with DPI settings anyway
<ali1234> you can try changing the hinting and the antialiasing to see what it does
<BluesKaj> ali1234, yeah sure ...I can tell you drank the gnome koolade so i won't bother with that remark
<ali1234> but i don't think it is going to help
<BluesKaj> ali1234, do you use a a large monitor ?
<ali1234> sure
<BluesKaj> it makes a difference here
<ali1234> that doesn't mean i want all my windows to have a 1cm wide glowing border
<Senix> When exactly is ubuntu 11.10 out?
<patdk-wk> oct 2011
<jasef> 13th, I think
<Senix> I see
<BluesKaj> thursday
<Ian_> Very close now
<moredrops> Have you guys given up on me now? :<
<jasef> I'm very impatient for it lol.
<ali1234> moredrops: i'm not sure what else to check
<Ian_> and I still don't have a working fglrx
<ali1234> i need to see it really, to know what is wrong
<ali1234> or you have to draw a picture or something
<ali1234> or just describe it better
<Senix> well, I've been using 11.04 with some success, so I'm very excited about 11.10
<BluesKaj> moredrops, I'm taking a break from the suggestion box and I'l let the "self appointed experts" help you
 * Senix hopes it will support my hardware
<ali1234> moredrops: have you tried with other OS? or other monitors?
<ali1234> lol, KDE user got offended ^
<moredrops> ali1234: It looks as if someone dropped pixel paint all over the text.
<Senix> moredrops: screen shot?
<BluesKaj> wel ali1234 , can you help or just troll
<xuser1> hi
<RoDiMuS-X> 3 more days for the final release I am hyped
<moredrops> Senix: Apparently you can only see it with my eyes.
<jasef> moredrops, take a photo with your phone or something if it's something that doesn't show up on a screenshot O-o.
<xuser1> today is 10.10 but where's ubuntu 11.10?
<RoDiMuS-X> xuser, 10/13 is release date
<xuser1> :)
<moredrops> jasef: I...have...an...old...phone... :/
<Senix> moredrops: if it won't show up on the screen shot then it's your monitor
<jasef> moredrops, D: Can't it take even VGA pictures? :(
<Ian_> get some1 else's camera? :)
<moredrops> Senix: Duh. :>
<BluesKaj> taking a pic with phone?
<moredrops> jasef: No. :<
<jasef> Lol RoDiMuS-X to everyone outside the US that looks like 10th day of the 13th month.
<RoDiMuS-X> 13/10
<RoDiMuS-X> lol
<Senix> moredrops: problem solved, check hardware connections and then make sure you don't have broken pins, if all that's right and that still happens, go buy a new monitor.
<RoDiMuS-X> sorry about that jasef
<jasef> moredrops, D: If you were nearby I'd say I'd come over and take it with mine lol but... 99.999999% of people I've ever seen on IRC live nowhere near me.
<xuser1> anyway. will 11.10 have gnome?
<moredrops> Senix: You're a funny guy.
<jasef> ...freaking thing parted, no idea how
<Senix> moredrops: no I'm completely serious
<RoDiMuS-X> xuser: yes you can install Gnome-Shell
<jasef> RoDiMuS-X, no worries about the date :P was just saying.
<graingert> heya
<ali1234> moredrops: is this problem specific to oneiric? when did it start happening
<pdq> on 11.10 but hasn't been any updates available in the last 24 hours, seems strange :P
<BluesKaj> moredrops, I don't really see the problem with that screenshot you posted ...what exactly is wrong anyway ?
<xuser1> but will be gnome installed by default?
<moredrops> ali1234: I switched from Windows XP to Ubuntu two days ago.
<RoDiMuS-X> xuser1: Unity still relies on the Gnome Libraries so Gnome3 is installed
<moredrops> ali1234: When it had Windows XP it was never connected to this monitor.
<iceroot> xuser1: yes but without gnome-shell
<xuser1> is unity based on gnome ?
<ali1234> moredrops: do you still have windows install? can you boot it up, and then look at your own screenshot, to check if you still see the problem?
<iceroot> xuser1: in 11.10 yes
<moredrops> ali1234: No, Ubuntu only right now.
<xuser1> i dont like unity
<RoDiMuS-X> xuser1: yes unity is based on gnome
<xuser1> and gnome3
<ali1234> moredrops: did you try changing the hinting?
<graingert> RoDiMuS-X: unity is based on compiz
<ali1234> windows uses rather different hinting to ubuntu, that could be what you see
<iceroot> graingert: in 11.04
<Senix> xuser1: KDE then, don't complain about things that won't change
<graingert> iceroot: yep
<RoDiMuS-X> graingert: compiz is the windows manager, Unity still uses Gnome3 Libraries
<graingert> unity is a compiz plugin
<xuser1> xfce or lxde or gnome 2
<graingert> it might use dbus etc
<iceroot> xuser1: gnome2 is no longer supported
<jasef> xuser1, when Oneiric is installed, just type 'sudo apt-get install gnome-shell' in a terminal and the Gnome3 session will be available.
<lehjr> looks like Gnome 3 requires FirewallD to be running in order to add a network printer through the control panel, which would be great and all of it wasn't Fedora specific
<Senix> ^ this
<graingert> RoDiMuS-X: compiz is the window manager/composting manager
<xuser1> OR gnome 3 modified like this http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/opensuse121beta1-large_002.jpg
<graingert> you should be able to use unity wherever you can use compiz
<Senix> xuser1: good luck on that mod, if with any success send me a tut on it
<xuser1> anyway chosing another desktop enviroment (gui) need use other aplications . so kde use different app than gnome
<jasef> Actually, no.
<jasef> I use KDE apps on gnome.
<jasef> You just need to install the libraries
<xuser1> yes but need install a lot of kde libs
<BluesKaj> moredrops, a suggestion , check your tv format settings ...make sure they are set to normal for hdtv
<jasef> xuser1, I don't see the problem with that - unless you have a very slow Internet connection or a very small hard drive
<xuser1> and i dont like mixing kde libs with gnome
<graingert> they don't get mixed
<graingert> they get installed in different directories/files
<xuser1> "mixed"
<graingert> mixing files doesn't really work to well
<graingert> will it blend = no
<graingert> too*
<xuser1> i tryed xfce sand i like it
<jasef> xuser1, There is no ill effects from installing the KDE libs while you're running Gnome. I currently have all of the libs for KDE apps installed on my Ubuntu system, which is running gnome. I also have the XFCE session handler installed.
<xuser1> i know .....
<graingert> if you install the whole KDE then you do get issues with your app list being bloated
<graingert> as you get at least one app for that
<RoDiMuS-X> the only ill effect of having KDE and Gnome installed is used Disk Space
<BluesKaj> jasef, I run KDE and use some gnome apps without any probs
<xuser1> i know is possible...
<xuser1> :-D
<jasef> BluesKaj, O-o I don't get why you're telling me that xD I was the one saying it was possible.
<vlt> Hello. I openened the examples folder in my home dir, clicked on one of the ogg files and banshee opened. Then I closed it. Now, how to stop the music?
<vlt> I tried the pause button in the audio icon's menu but it doesn't stop playing.
<graingert> is freenet packaged anywhere for ubuntu+1 ?
<BluesKaj> oh sorry ...didn't mean to bother you , jasef ...wow lots of ppl here with "attitude" today
<GirlyGirl> Hi if anyone is there ... I'm trying the kubuntu 11.10 final pre-release image right now and have noticed some things.... 1) When booting in hangs at the plymout splash once it shows a mouse .. swtiching to tty1 then to tty7 lets me proceed to the startup screen ... when I press "try kubuntu" same thing it hangs this time I have to switch to tty8 and I see plasma desktop. After this everything is fine and fast .. but desktop eff
<jasef> BluesKaj, O-o I wasn't complaining... I was just saying that I don't get why you were telling me specificially, cause what I was saying was agreeing with what you said.
<lehjr> How do I add a network printer without FirewallD? error message is "FirewallD is not running. Network printer detection needs services mdns, ipp, ipp-client and samba-client enabled on firewall. "
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...must be a full moon today
<jasef> BluesKaj, Sorry if I came across as annoyed or something :3 I wasn't trying to
<BluesKaj> jasef, it's ok  :)
<BluesKaj> I should have addressed my comment elsewhere
<shahanthegeek> What about new release of ubuntu? Is it going to be released just in time (JIT)?
<Ian_> It will be
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, what about holding the shiuft key down after the bios scrn til grub shows , does that work ?
<BluesKaj> err shift
<jasef> Hm... I wonder, when Oneiric is released, will #ubuntu become about 11.10? I've never really been hanging around the IRC near release time before
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: Err did you read it well I can boot it fine
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: I'm testing the live session
<vlt> jasef: Yes.
<charlie-tca> jasef: When released, all support goes to the respective channels, #ubuntu, #xubuntu, #kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, yes I read it but you said you were using the tty to get to the desktop
<jasef> vlt, Then #ubuntu+1 will be about 12.04? O-o. I don't imagine that there'll be a lot of support needed for it for a little while >>
<jpds_> ali1234: Yes?
<ali1234> jpds_: you know the uk ubuntu mirror?
<jpds_> ali1234: Quite well.
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: shift is for grub isn't it? I have passed boot
<ali1234> jpds_: why isn't it on the list of mirrors on launchpad?
<ali1234> jpds_: instead, archive.ubuntu.com is listed as a UK mirror "1 day behind" - 1 day behind what exactly?
<BluesKaj> yes GirlyGirl , I didn't realize when you mentioned image you meant live session
<ali1234> jpds_: the list: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<vlt> Can anyone reproduce the unstoppable playing music file when clicking on the audio ogg in the examples folder and then closing banshee?
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: ah I see. any idea how to start kwin after accidentally quiting it
<jpds_> ali1234: It's right here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.datahop.net-archive
<GirlyGirl> alt + f2 does not work without kwin
<shahanthegeek> what does ubuntu+1 mens?
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, sudo service kdm start is the only one I know , drop to the tty first tho.
<ali1234> jpds_: oh ok, i see. i expected it to be under gb.archive.ubuntu.com for some reason :)
<jpds_> ali1234: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/
<ali1234> yeah i see, it's just another name for the same thing :)
<jasef> shahanthegeek, ubuntu+1 means that it's the channel for the version of Ubuntu after the current one. Ubuntu 11.04 is the current version until the 13th, so 11.10 is ubuntu+1
<shahanthegeek> jasef: oh... tnx for your good explanation :)
<jasef> shahanthegeek, o.o no problem :)
<jasef> The way I understand it, this channel basically goes into hibernation when 11.10 is released until 12.04 is closer.
<graingert> jasef: pm
<xuser1> im waiting for 12.04 lts
<BluesKaj> yup jasef , when 12.04 becomes available for testing then ubuntu+1 is re-enabled
<validuntilmonday> is 11.10 finally outß
<validuntilmonday> ?
<jasef> Not until the 13th :)
<xuser1> because i prefer use LTS but 10.04 is too old
<validuntilmonday> ahh ok, but the last official one was just a beta right?
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: Solved .. rekonq was open made it open a save dialog ... used that to open dolphin .. used that to make blank textfile ... clicked it opened kate and made script ... then set executable and launched script with dolphin ... solved!
<jasef> But we're almost there :D - I wonder though, 13th in what timezone? It's only just become the 11th here, but in most places it's still the 10th.
<xuser1> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-12-04-LTS-a-k-a-Precise-Pangolin-225813.shtml
<jasef> Ugh. Softpedia.
<jasef> graingert, O-o <graingert> jasef: pm <- but I never got a PM
<graingert> pretty much
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, ok , whatever works for you ..never experienced a kwin quit before , unless I didn't recognize for what it was.:)
<charlie-tca> jasef: UTC is the official timezone all things happen in
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: To troubleshoot kwin I started it in terminal .. then I accidentaly closed konsole which made kwin quit as well
<jasef> charlie-tca, Ah, thanks :) I didn't know Ubuntu worked around UTC for its release schedules
<charlie-tca> It keeps the clocks on a time we can all work with, worldwide.
<graingert> they do that for things like JSON
<graingert> it's an error to include non UTC times in JSON
 * patdk-wk wonders how anyone can work with anything other than UTC
<jasef> charlie-tca, so will release be midnight UTC?
<graingert> what is in ~/.local/share/Trash/expunged/ ?
<charlie-tca> Not necessarily, the releases happen by midnight UTC on the release day
<jasef> charlie-tca, Okay, thanks :-) I'm looking forward to it :D
<BluesKaj> jasef, I've never seen the release at midnight UTC ...it's usually delayed mostly everywhere due to the traffic :)
<graingert> torrent
<graingert> ftw
<BluesKaj> yup
<graingert> well metalink ftw
<BluesKaj> unless you upgrade thru the 'net
<graingert> as you get the webseeds also
<graingert> can't wait till apt-p2p
<graingert> to be fully supported
<jasef> I've never updated any way but downloading the CD image before...
<patdk-wk> I used to use local mirror + net install only
 * BluesKaj will probly use the mirror to upgrade , since my install is almost there anyway
<patdk-wk> but now I do testing, it's only cd images
<graingert> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-apt-p2p-for-faster-upgrades-from-ubuntu-intrepid-810-to-jaunty-904.html
<patdk-wk> graingert, that just seems so complex
<patdk-wk> why can't you just use it like a proxy?
<patdk-wk> so much easier that way
<patdk-wk> and no messing with your system
<graingert> basically that's my complaint
<graingert> apt needs better hooks
<patdk-wk> I'm using apt-cacher-ng
<jasef> I'm on 11.04 atm. Some of my settings are screwed up though - I think it's because I'm using my home folder from when I had 11.10 dailies installed.
<graingert> patdk-wk: actually you probably could do Acquire::http { Proxy "http://CacheServerIp:3142"; };
<patdk-wk> that is what I do
<patdk-wk> but not with that apt-p2p you can't
<graingert> really?
<graingert> :(
<patdk-wk> not with the way they have you rewriting the url's
<graingert> apt-cacher-ng should do it then :p
<graingert> (support p2p)
<patdk-wk> heh
 * maxb "fixes" aptitude on this oneiric laptop by uninstalling all multiarch packages
<maxb> Somehow I don't think that was quite the point :-/
<graingert> lol what
<graingert> did you install zsnes?
<maxb> ?
<maxb> I booted up an old lucid system a few days ago
<maxb> It made me pine for the days of GNOME 2
<Trewas> kde has caught the gnome3 disease in oneiric, there is no option to reboot or shutdown, only suspend and hibernate
<pac1> Trewas, they're in there somewhere.
<pac1> some unity features are kind of growing on me.
<BluesKaj> Trewas, where are you looking for the reboot /shautdown options in kde?
<Trewas> actually the missing reboot/shutdown might be because it has lightdm and not kdm as the display manager
<BluesKaj> yup,m that'll do it
<panhans> hi, im testing 11.10 right now. but i have problems with my fan speed and power consumption. i used 10.10 with compiz before and everythin was still fine and quite. is there a fix for this? a also use the boot option pcie_aspm=force
<panhans> had the same problem with natty... so i switched back to 10.10... hopefully i've tried ocelelot :(
<pac1> I just managed to move a window to the top of the screen, now its window bar is behind the grey bar and I can't move it any more.
<Klojum> panhans: what sort of system/laptop? are you testing 11.10 on?
<panhans> vaio cw1s1e
<graingert> panhans: vga_switcheroo
<panhans> intel dual core
<emorris> hey, does anyone know if there's a reason my broadcom ethernet card won't work in oneiric? (Not wireless - the wired one, it's BCM4401-B0). Has anyone else been having problems?
<graingert> emorris: check the hardware support wiki
<Klojum> I dont have a consumption problem on either a Core2Duo laptop or a Foxconn ION nt330i when using Ocelot
<panhans> so look right here
<panhans> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTg5Mg
<panhans> it seems to be a problem with the kernel
<panhans> 2.3.38 upwards
<pac1> problem seems to be default screen sizes on two monitors.
<emorris> graingert, yep, it's there and has yes's. I've never had a problem with it since Feisty..
<jair> hello guys I am running ubuntu 11.10b2 and I am lookinf for a command to stop X? or how can I tell ubuntu to boot without X
<jair> does anyone at ubuntu knows or understand linux? besides just pucking around with the gui?
<pac1> I dropped back to a single monitor.  Now I've got a single view with the file manager taking up the entire display, with no way to get to the menu
<emorris> jair, sudo service lightdm stop
<jair> emorris: I enabled root so not need for sudo anymore it is annoying
<emorris> jair, your choice. I don't as I have a tendency to mis-type and balls something up!
<graingert> jair: you know about sudo su right?
<emorris> or sudo -i
<jair> emorris: looks lika that command disabled x good :)
<emorris> jair, it doesn't disable it. It just stops it.
<jair> I am having a problem with the monitor, looks like is too advance to recognice linux, it is a dell and I am trying to install the native nvidia drivers
<jair> emorris: I am sorry stopped it :) my mistake
<jair> emorris: if I want to stop it to start at boot time can I go to rc2.d and rename the script?
<jair> graingert: I know about it but I am a debian guy so i don
<jair> nt really want to use sudo
<jair> emorris: if I boot normally in ubuntu I can't get the text or video because of the monitor and the type of connection is DVI-D
<jair> I will be back
<carli2> I HATE DOUBLE FREE CORRUPTION
<carli2> why does no one fix this bug that makes all gtk based apps crash
<carli2> i'm reporting the same error every day with apport...
<RomD> I just installed ubuntu 11.10 in a virtual machine and wanted to disable the unity dock auto-hide in compizconfig settings manager, but the setting there doesn't seem to have any effect
<RomD> when unchecking and checking the box to enable the unity plugin a get a couple of hotkey conflict messages
<RomD> anyone else have this problem?
<RomD> nevermind. forgot to enable the 3d support in virtualbox, so it used unity2d instead I guess
<dtigue> jair: get his issue fixed ?
<emorris> dtigue, he's gone
<vega-> hmm, there will be no rc?
<BluesKaj> vega-, probly not ..the official release is thurs
<emorris> vega-, someone mentioned that there wouldn't be here a couple of days ago
<emorris> in here*
<vega-> yep
<Ibis> Anyone here using nvidia geforce fx  by any chance still experiencing the "invisible icons in unity tray" bug by any chance?
<BluesKaj> Ibis, nvidia-current driver causing that prob ?
<Ibis> I can't tell, I know my nvidia is capable of 3D effects, as I was able to use 3D in previous versions of ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> Ibis, do you have desktop effects enabled ?
<BluesKaj> Ibis, and have you installed the recommended driver in admin> additional drivers ?
<Ibis> By default, it's suppose to be on for unity. (At the moment, I'm logged into Unity-2D desktop).
<Ibis> Lemme check, I'm sure I have that already installed.
<ali1234> i saw some invisible icons in unity
<ali1234> when i switched to a different theme
<ali1234> well, i didn't actually see them, they were invisible
<Ibis> I didn't switched to any theme though.
<Ibis> I'm very sure I installed that thing.  Hey ali1234, what do you mean "when you switched to a different theme"? YOu mean you were able to see icons until you changed the theme? (In Unity tray)
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> hang on i will make screenshot
<ali1234> only some icons disappeared
<ali1234> actually i can't reproduce any more
<Ibis> Why did Ubuntu switched back to using thunderbird mail client?
<charlie-tca> Thunderbird was thought to be more suited to the majority of the users. Evolution has been growing and becoming more complicated each update
<jasef> Reminds me, I thought I read there were going to use Chrome in 11.10
<iceroot> jasef: lubuntu already used chrome
<jasef> I meant in main Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> I see that altho KDE 4.7.2 is now installed the files called up as root still don't use the toolbar and titlebar fonts set as root in systemsettings
<BluesKaj> used to to work in kde 4.6
 * BluesKaj reminds himself to have patience , altho it's running somewhat thin lately
<GirlyGirl> Ok I installed ubuntu-desktop and unity on Kubuntu oneric ... how do I completely remove them? Does anyone have a list of packages installed by them?
<jasef> Uh, you should be able to just apt-get remove them, then do apt-get autoremove to get rid of all the unneeded dependencies
<rww> jasef: that doesn't work for metapackages in Ubuntu's default configuration
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, remove the metapackage ubuntu-desktop for starters
<rww> everything ends up manually installed ;(
<jasef> Oh, :(
<BluesKaj> whoa ...crashed !
<GirlyGirl> jasef: rww: ANy way to get a list of packages installed by the meta packagage
<ikonia> look at the dependencies of the package
<GirlyGirl> Also desktop effects were working blazing fast but suddenly they stoped on kde after using unity ... I get this on starting kwin in CLI kwin(1884): Compositing is not possible
<GirlyGirl> ikonia: But if it has a dependancy that is common with KDE, that would cause trouble
<ikonia> why would that cause a problem ?
<rww> spend a few hours fixing stupid APT defaults, have it treat metapackages like normal :3
<psalden> heya guys, can I by now easily add themes to the apearance -> themes list?
<GirlyGirl> psalden: Get some themes from gnome-look.org
<psalden> yeah but where to put em? :)
<psalden> I've been looking around for quite a while now but can't even find files/folders named after the current theme on my hdd
<Promethes> hi, is installation of GnomeShell (and gnome3) easy in 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot? Or will be?
<rww> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu Oneiric uses GNOME 3 with the !Unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<Promethes> i tried this with ubuntu daily build couple days ago and it failed (some dependencies problem)
<psalden> wish I tried it earlier... can just create a new folder .themes in ~ and place em there. cool :)
<famgod> if your using gnome3 (fallback mode) or regular gnome3 and want your icons on the right hand side check out http://johnwarford.blogspot.com/2011/09/getting-window-buttons-on-right-hand.html
<iceroot> after the latest thunderbird-update, its asking me all the time about my adress-book-password. never setup something like that. anyone else facing this bug?
<catmando> in 11.10, is there still a way to edit hosts from a gui - you used to be able to do this in the network settings but that seems to be gone now
<catmando> the hosts part i mean
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/871472
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 871472 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Thunderbird call some unwanted ubuntu-one access" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> catmando, or you do alt+f2,  gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<iceroot> where can i find 3.0.0-13-generic mentioned in this comment? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/869502/comments/12
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 869502 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel-Panic with 3.0.0.12-generic on asus eee pcs" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<iceroot> only getting 3.0.0-12-generic with dist-upgrade
<catmando> BluesKaj: i guess what I was asking is whether network-manager (or whatever it's called) is now just plain different in that it lacks a 'Hosts' tab or whether that functionality exists in some installable package
<BluesKaj> catmando, if you use NM then it will rewrite the host file even if you edit it yourself , unless you don't restart
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to do
<KrimZon2> Is the beta going to seamlessly transition into being release? At the moment my install of xubuntu beta 2 is asking to do a partial upgrade or dist-upgrade.
<iceroot> ah its 3.0.0-12.20 and not 3.0.0-13.1
<rww> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Oneiric and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<KrimZon2> ah, thanks
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> when will oneiric be released?
<charlie-tca> October 13, according to the schedule
<charlie-tca> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<phibxr> There used to be a blue indicator arrow up on the now extinct Ubuntu-button in the top left when a hidden window wanted attention -- can you get the same information somewhere else without pulling the launcher out?
<gribouille> charlie-tca, I read somewhere it would be released today
<phibxr> gribouille, techchrunch made a typo.
<phibxr> gribouille, http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/10/the-world-welcomes-oneiric-ocelot-ubuntu-11-10-launched/
<phibxr> gribouille, they later changed it again.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I am pretty sure somewhere will show it releases everyday this week. Got to be first!
<charlie-tca> However, I find the official announcements much more accurate
<phibxr> Yep, you'll likely keep seeing some unfortunate ripples throughout the web over the coming few days.
<pangolin> I have a half installed package which I decided I don't want to install after all. How do I get apt to forget about trying to fix it and remove it completely?
<CyberWorld> pangolin, apt-get purge I think
<pangolin> will give it a shot
<phibxr> Has there been any updates to 11.10 over the past 2-3 days? Haven't seen any pop up here.
<jasef> I think it's in freeze until release
<CyberWorld> Is the kernel in the upcoming release still going to have that kernel bug that uses too much power because of pci-e apsm?
<catmando> for the irc record, the way to edit hosts entries through a gui in 11.10 is to install gnome-network-admin
<technoviking> how do you change icons in oneric
<CyberWorld> I meant to say is that still going to be a issue on my last line
<jbicha> technoviking: you probably need to install gnome-tweak-tool
<technoviking> jbicha: is that in repo or a ppa
<jbicha> CyberWorld: most people aren't affected by the pci-e power issue but no, it's not been fixed in the kernel yet
<jbicha> technoviking: it's in the normal repositories
<pangolin> This is what I get when I try to purge http://paste.ubuntu.com/705533/
<Ibis> charlie-tca: How is Evolution becoming more complicated than thunderbird?
<CyberWorld> jbicha, I'm usually on a desktop anyways but are dell laptops effected by it I have 1420 the first dell laptop released by them with Linux preinstalled?
<jbicha> CyberWorld: I think the pci-e issue was over-hyped
<jbicha> but no, I don't have a list of which devices are affected
<CyberWorld> Yeah I have a extra battery anyways was just curious
<CyberWorld> After a release would you say 2 weeks is a decent wait for the major bug found after release to be squashed
<CyberWorld> bugs
<CyberWorld> I'm thinking this release should be a improvement over 11.04 since it was the first time unity was introduced for desktop
<phibxr> CyberWorld, It's actually strange, I used to get a lot of Compiz- and Nautilus-crashes just a couple of days ago. Haven't received any new updates since then, but I'm not experiencing the crashing anymore. :P
<CyberWorld> phibxr, good news none the less
<phibxr> CyberWorld, Might have been related to the open source Nvidia-drivers though. Updated with nvidia-current at around the same time.
<CyberWorld> I bet that was it
<CyberWorld> this is a little off topic but anyone have any idea when flash will not be beta for 64 bit
<CyberWorld> pesky flash
<CyberWorld> if only everything was html5
<technoviking> anyway to resize the unity launcher in oneric
<mongy> !ccsm | technoviking
<ubottu> technoviking: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<phibxr> Has the CD-cover for 11.10 been revealed yet?
<phibxr> Nevermind, found it here. :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing#A11.10_artwork
<Siekacz> hi
<Siekacz> got a stupid problem with dash
<Siekacz> dash icons are 'cut'
<Siekacz> unity --reset doesn't fix it up
<phibxr> Siekacz, I had that issue yesterday.
<phibxr> Siekacz, It actually fixed itself. :S
<Siekacz> but i have this bug for over 2 weeks
<phibxr> Siekacz, Wasn't ever able to track down a cause for it. :/
<Siekacz> created new account
<Siekacz> and there everything is ok
<phibxr> Siekacz, Try changing your theme to something that doesn't use the default icons and back again.
<phibxr> Siekacz, I know I had Adwaita as my theme inbetween.
<schreber> Once 11.10 is released on thursday is there a guide to setting it up so that we're greeted with gnome 3 and not unity?
<iceroot> schreber: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<schreber> it's that simple?
<pangolin> schreber: #ubuntu+1 for oneiric support please
<iceroot> pangolin: fail
<pangolin> err
<pangolin> heh indeed
<pangolin> sorry about that
<iceroot> schreber: 11.10 comes with gnome3 and unity is using gnome3 just not the gnome-shell
<schreber> ahh
<bjsnider> after you install gnome-shell you have to select gnome as the session at the login screen
<schreber> Are there any know issue with the restricted drivers, etc. with 11.10?
<Siekacz> Sandy bridge + AMD hybrid graphics doesn't work
<Siekacz> and i'm not talking about switching
<Siekacz> but even working discrete graphics
<Siekacz> fglrx doesn't run at all
<Siekacz> saying that you don't have proper adapter
<vsync_> Can't you disable one of them in the bios?
<Siekacz> nope
<Siekacz> i've got UEFI
<vsync_> well, in uefi?
<Siekacz> nope
<Siekacz> frome console
<jason_II> hello!
<Siekacz>  :)
<Siekacz> hi
<jason_II> any easy way to change the title bar of gnome shell on 11.10?
<jason_II> the default white/silver is quite ugly with ambiance :(
<Siekacz> echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<jason_II> gnome-tweak doesn't offer as much as I had hoped
<Siekacz> jason_II: can't you just use unity
<Siekacz> ? :)
<jason_II> Siekacz: I much, much prefer gnome shell over unity
<schreber> the tweak tool allows you to add the 'shut down' option to the menu, yes?
<jason_II> schreber: if I recall... I think so...
<jason_II> Siekacz: why the "why can't you just use..." comment?
<schreber> good, I hate that they removed it
<jason_II> is someone here a Unity dev? :P
<Siekacz> convenient app switching, stuff search - not present in gnome shell
<jason_II> Siekacz: gnome shell sure works fine and dandy for me.
<jason_II> Siekacz: especially when it comes to performance on my netbook. it's no contest.
<Siekacz> but feels more stable and fluid than Unity
<jason_II> unity on 11.10 is impressing me
<jason_II> don't get me wrong
<jason_II> but I just don't see unity being massively adopted like gnome shell will be. plus I like what I'm seeing a bit more on the G3 front than I do Unity so far.
<Siekacz> i cannot say anything wrong about unity
<Siekacz> but i5 and 8 Gb RAM.. so...
<jason_II> yeah...
<jason_II> unity sucked up 3x the RAM in 11.04 than gnome shell did
<jason_II> 11.10 looks far, far better
<jason_II> but I still have my preferences :)
<Siekacz> GNOME Shell has no design :)
<jason_II> clearly you're not using the same gnome shell I am then, my friend :)
<jason_II> gnome shell is gorgeous
<Siekacz> don't be so sure
<jason_II> oh, I'm quite positive :)
<Siekacz> I've gnoem shell installed
<jason_II> I've used it since... alpha?
<jason_II> let me think
<jason_II> august of last year?
<Siekacz> I'm using 11.10 for everyday use
<jason_II> regardless, I dig it. and it'll easily be the default environment on all of my systems.
<jason_II> as am I
<Siekacz> and installed gnoem shell
<Siekacz> yes
<Siekacz> it hase nicer animationsa
<Siekacz> and feels abit lighter
<Siekacz> but
<Siekacz> where's the launcher? where's the search? where's consistency (2 indicationareas...)
<jason_II> if I hit the super key in unity, and begin to type, it searches for me
<jason_II> if I hit the super key in gnome shell, and begin to type, it searches for me
<Siekacz> but
<Siekacz> only installed apps
<jason_II> if I scroll to the upper left in unity, I see the task bar
<jason_II> if I scroll to the upper left in gnome shell, I see the activities menu with active windows
<jason_II> they are so similar it's unreal, just differently designed
<jason_II> if you type something in gnome shell and hit enter, and its not an installed app, it googles it for you
<jbicha> jason_II: whatever Ubuntu uses as the default desktop will be massively adopted
<jason_II> jbicha: no doubt. but it doesnt sound like unity will be as massively adopted by other distros as I had initially thought.
<Siekacz> Unity has much faster progress
<jason_II> regardless, both are nice. but I have my preferences based on a ton of usage in between both.
<jason_II> Siekacz: I would highly doubt that...
<Siekacz> remember gnome shell after a year of develoment?
<jason_II> but regardless, not going into it further. it's useless.
<jason_II> use what works for you. I know I do. ;)
<jbicha> jason_II: Unity 11.04 required a heavily patched compiz, even now Unity's not really built to make it easy for say Fedora to package it
<jbicha> we're a lousy upstream
<jason_II> jbicha: do you know if fedora is going to bring it over? I had heard that they were, then they stopped. I always thought fedora of ALL distros would at least grab it.
<jason_II> I was always curious if they re-announced that they'd go after it again
<jason_II> but I've heard nothing
<jbicha> jason_II: it was never an official announcement but Unity is so big I think it would require a packaging team to get it into Fedora
<Siekacz> even GNOME is getting patched :)
<bjsnider> let's not star the gnome vs. ubuntu thing again. after this summer that horse is long dead
<jason_II> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Siekacz> :D
<jbicha> it might be easier to get Unity into Debian but that team needs more help
<jason_II> which direction is debian going?
<jason_II> both?
<jbicha> Debian is the Universal Distro, it runs everything on everything
<jason_II> figured
<jbicha> but GNOME vanilla is GNOME Shell which will land in Debian unstable soonish
<jason_II> nice, nice
<jason_II> the one thing I really like is ubuntu bringing unity out only offered more choice to users.
<jason_II> it's one of those internal fuzzy feelings when you really think about how awesome choice is
<Siekacz> hahaha
<jason_II> think about it. Right now Im on a macbook pro. What can I do with it.
<jason_II> ;)
<Siekacz> Ubuntu one has a bug
<Siekacz> that doe not allow you to log in
<iceroot> !bug | Siekacz
<ubottu> Siekacz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Siekacz> I don't know how to do it properly...
<Siekacz> every time i report something it's makred as uncomplete
<Siekacz> (even reported with apport)
<Siekacz> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/zrzutekranu201110102128.png/
<Siekacz> this bug
<Siekacz> grr
<Siekacz> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/8572/zrzutekranu201110102128.png
<guntbert> Siekacz: tell us the bug number
<Siekacz> don't know its number
<Siekacz> haven't reported it
<Siekacz> and seems to work ok on fresh installation
<guntbert> I thought you said you did ??
<Siekacz> i reported some in the past, but they all were marked as invalid/uncomplete so I don't report anymore
<Siekacz> only notice about existing
<rww> Siekacz: did you add the requested details to the incomplete ones...?
<Siekacz> it was lon, lon ago
<Siekacz> *long long
<Siekacz> so surely not
<rww> so you're complaining because you filed a bug, they asked for more information to triage it, and you never got back to them
<rww> this does not seem like a problem with the bug reporting system to me
<Siekacz> nor to me :)
<Siekacz> sometimes they asked after a long time
<Siekacz> when the nex version has come
<vivid> so, does anyone know what the deal is with the nvidia-current and nvidia-current-updates packages?
<rww> Siekacz: so go test it on the next version, see if it's fixed, and close it if so
<vivid> nobody knows what the purpose of nvidia-current-updates is?
<Siekacz> purpose of having up-to-date driver
<Siekacz> not one old, buggy version for current release
<vivid> you'd think that right? yet it has a lesser version and installs side-by-side with nvidia-current
<Siekacz> vivid: pre-release packaging bug
<vivid> so......its difficult to set Conflicts: nvidia-current?
<vivid> but its intended to actually be the current nvidia release?
<Siekacz> vivid: before beta 2 there was a lot of packaging bugs
<Siekacz> yup
<vivid> thats a pretty basic packaging concept........get some better monkeys
<Siekacz> there was a lot of problems with multiarch support
<vivid> and still are, but thats a different story
<yofel> why packaging bug?
<yofel> they're intended to be installable side-by-side
<vivid> why?
<vivid> you cant use two of them
<yofel> no, but you could switch between them without having to un/install them
<vivid> how
<vivid> i can only set nvidia or nvidia, did we rename the modules?
<vivid> or do you mean with jockey
<yofel> IIRC that's managed by update-alternatives
<vivid> so jockey
<Siekacz> off-topic question: are there any real plans for wayland in 12.10?
<yofel> well, update-alternatives is dpkg, not jockey
<yofel> Siekacz: we didn't even have the UDS for 12.04 yet...
<vivid> yea but jockey is what people are going to use right....i mean you dont expect the average ubuntu user to bust out with dpkg and update-alternatives
<Siekacz> :)
<Siekacz> i'm waiting for UDS-P
<yofel> vivid: no, but why do the packages have to 'only' support average ubuntu users?
<vivid> makes some sense though, ill just remove this package for now until its actually a different version
<vivid> i didnt say anything about only
<vivid> but clearly the motto is "easy to use" and thats not exactly update-alternatives
<emorris> does anyone know wtf this #awholenewworld thing is?
<yofel> well, those users simply won't ever see that
<saulotoledo> Hello! Somebody tested Gnome 3.2 with multiple screens?
<vivid> yea, it doesnt work
<dork> multiple screens?
<yofel> an average user shouldn't use anything but the recommended driver unless he has a reason to use a different one
<dork> multiple monitors?
<saulotoledo> dork yes
<vivid> well recommended may not necessarily work next month
<saulotoledo> vivid: just don't worked?
<yofel> why not?
<dork> using it right now with nvidia
<dork> works fine
<vivid> because some of the already out cards arent supported until the next release
<saulotoledo> yofel: 	Here it simples uses 100% CPU and I just can't use oO'
<yofel> saulotoledo: sorry, was talking to vivid
<saulotoledo> yofel: oops sorry D
<dork> saulotoledo: works fine for me using nvidia drivers
<vivid> you know what i mean? its good that theres a plan to keep current though
<vivid> saulotoledo, sorry, i use multiple x servers and that doesnt work last i tried
<yofel> well, it's better to keep a driver in the archive that's known to work
<saulotoledo> dork: can you test for me how much CPU is used with and without multiple monitors?
<yofel> but bug 760632 showed that it's sometimes necessary to make it easy to get new driver versions
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Arch Linux) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760632
<vivid> yeah i get it, i was just saying, recommended might not work if someone buys one of those fancy new cards, so its also good to be current for real
<yofel> that's what -updates was invented for
<saulotoledo> vivid: ok
<vivid> got it
<vivid> i was just wondering why i was downloading it twice with two different versions and changelogs
<yofel> true too...
<Siekacz> google's supporting UDS-P
<Siekacz> did Canonical and google get along?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello all.  Quick question. If I install beta 2 today, and run updates after 11.10 is final, will I have something as good as the final version?
<Siekacz> certainly
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Thanks.  I was hoping so.  I just wasn't sure.
<FernandoMiguel> !final > Cajun_Lan_Man
<ubottu> Cajun_Lan_Man, please see my private message
<Cajun_Lan_Man> thx
<saulotoledo> dork: this can be done with "top" command line utility
<iceroot> anyone else having this thunderbird-issues?https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/871472
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 871472 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Thunderbird call some unwanted ubuntu-one access" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iceroot> atm thunderbird is not usable here
<vivid> no its working for me here
<vivid> would be nice if there was a keep open in background setting though :p
<iceroot> vsync_: that would reduce the problem with this bug, yes :)
<szymon_g> hi
<szymon_g> i've got a microsoft ergonomic keyboard 4000, it has some extra keys. i'd like to assign them to act as "next track" and "previous track" /in music players etc/. unfortunatelly, under Firefox they work pretty much like alt+ arrows /previous and next page/. in system setting, keyboard -> shortcuts i was unable to find anything about those two keys. i know it is possible to bind those keys under gnome2, but how can i do it in Unity (prefe
<szymon_g> rably: without using xev etc)?
<robin0800> szymon_g, use dconf editor from the software centre
<DeviceZer0> does ubuntu have the 64 bit flash plugin also?...since adobe just updated the 64bit one to be insync with the rest
<DeviceZer0> brb reboot
<TheFuzzball> Linux in general has had a 64-bit flash plugin for a while.
<User_San_> Hello! I am getting lots of problem on Oneiric...
<Tallken> User_san, such as? if it is with wireless I may help, otherwise, no :p
<User_San_> When on Battery, suddenly it jumps from 40% to 0% and hibernate the computer. Then i turn it on again and it still working form a while, so it goes from 31% for 0% and hibernete again!
<User_San_> Or from 0:40 to 0:01
<User_San_> Another doubt is: How do i get the battery-indicator showing only percentage?
<User_San_> it keep swapping between time and percentage
<User_San_> does anyone have a clue about this?
<User_San_> In Oneiric, what must i do in order to prevent battery indicator from swaping between percentage and time display?
<ubuntu_> Has the streaming radio capability in rhythbox been removed?
<gothicjunk> http://thisisthecountdown.com/ doesnt render properly in any of my browsers
<emorris> gothicjunk, works fine in ff for me
<emorris> gothicjunk, what does it look like?
<ubuntu_> Has the streaming radio capability in rhymthbox been removed?
<gothicjunk> emorris, http://imgur.com/tJihf
<gothicjunk> the background is kinda messed up when it was rendering fine
<emorris> gothicjunk, looks find to me
<emorris> gothicjunk, look at http://thisisthecountdown.com/img/bg.jpg - that's the image used
<gothicjunk> so you have a perfectly rendered earth?
<gothicjunk> oh ok so they changed the image
<emorris> gothicjunk, mmhmm
<gothicjunk> lol gotchya moment
<emorris> gothicjunk, "As of late 10/6 or early 10/7, http://thisisthecountdown.com has changed. The background is now different, and the bar above the countdown appears to move."
<soee> guys are there any plans for ubuntu one kde client ?
<gothicjunk> soee use Kubuntu lol there is one there
<gothicjunk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client-kde
<soee> hmm let me see
<gothicjunk> oh they removed it from the RTM it was in the beta
<gothicjunk> but it is alpha so it is in the works
<soee> its one year old :o
<gothicjunk> yeah noone really cares about KDE anymore lol
<soee> :D i do
<gothicjunk> I do too lol I was being fececitious
<gothicjunk> but in all honesty GTK applications render properly in Kubuntu
<jbicha> people care about KDE, but perhaps KDE developers don't care about U1 or U1 devs don't care about KDE
<jbicha> but it doesn't matter, you can still use Ubuntu One's GTK client fine on KDE
<gothicjunk> GTK+ != gnome, it is an application base created for Gimp people just took it too far
<gothicjunk> but GTK+ applications have rendered proplerly in KDE for quite some time unless you dont install the proper themes
<charlie-tca> You should ask in #ubuntuone for the kde client developer. I think he does monitor it.
<rww> If memory serves, there isn't a maintained KDE client.
<rww> and it was "U1 devs change the API from underneath KDE U1 dev"
<charlie-tca> ping ralsina in #ubuntuone, he is the engineering manager of the team that develops the desktop side of Ubuntu One, and a KDE user
<Cheapshot> Hello, seems my spotify stopped working after upgrading to 11.10. I't gives no more sound for me and says im running on a wrong platform and that there is a problem with sound card. Im running it trough wine (the native build is working very slowly for me). Any idea what to do?
<ubuntu_> Has the streaming radio capability in rhymthbox been removed?
<dtigue> ubuntu_: hah....i thought rhythmbox was removed altogether
<ubuntu_> Well, it's in the Software Center at least
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-11
<ubuntu_> but has been replaced in the defaults by banshee
<ubuntu_> but sometime in the last week, rhythmbox has lost the radio capability as far as I can tell
<Dougie187> Has anyone had any success setting up google chrome on 11.10 yet?
<Stanley00> Dougie187: yes?
<Dougie187> How did you get it to install? Every time I download the 64 bit deb it won't install for me.
<Stanley00> Dougie187: chrome? why dont you use chromium? and how did you "install" it? dpkg -i? double click? or else?
<Dougie187> Ionno, I was using chrome before. but I could just use chromium. I tried both sudo dpkg -i and double click
<Dougie187> neither worked.
<Dougie187> dpkg says "Errors were encountered while processing:"
<Dougie187> double click says "Internal Error"
<Dougie187> Got it.
<Dougie187> it was just missing dep's
<famgod> what the package that has gnome3 advance settings on it? related gnome--session-fallback?  i had it previously installed with an alpha build of 11.10
<famgod> just reinstalled 11.10 and I cant remember the name of it
<famgod> it has a bunch of options of theme options and settings in it
<famgod> found it...gnome-tweak-tool i beleive
<bjsnider> that's it
<albech> isnt sun java in the partner repos anymore?
<bjsnider> i think that's added only after the final release
<itaylor57> i have sun java in the repos
<itaylor57> and installed and running
<jbicha> personally, icedtea does 95+% of what I need
<albech> unfortunately my net bank authentication applet doesnt allow anything but sun java and it does detect iced as not being a sun java :(
<jbicha> stupid banks
<albech> jbicha, yeah.. trust me this authentication applet is stupid.. part of a national electronic ID and authentication system.. NOTHING works
<jbicha> oh even better, banks and the national government ;)
<albech> well its been like that for many years already :(
<famgod> with ubuntu 64 do I have to install 32-bit libs or anything?
<pmp6nl> Does anyone know why the Ubuntu countdown timer is not working?
<johnjohn101> thank you ubuntu. 11.10 is sweet
<jbicha> pmp6nl: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown ?
<bjsnider> famgod, to do what?
<pmp6nl> jbicha: yea.  It says 8 days for me in all my browsers
<johnjohn101> i guess if i'm up to date, there won't be too much to update on 10/13 right?
<famgod> bjsnider, i was having trouble with the quakelive plugin....tried running an oldversion of firefox and was getting 32bit compatability errors
<bjsnider> johnjohn101, you'll have to download the secret dvd and go through a very complicated...
<bjsnider> j/k
<famgod> but i found a hacked version of the quakelive plugin that seems to work
<johnjohn101> bjsnider.  i'll keep my eye open for that.    I did notice that firefox and flash not working
<bjsnider> oh, sure they are
<johnjohn101> seems to want to use gnash
<johnjohn101> how do i fix this?
<bjsnider> purge flashplugin-installer and install adobe-flashplugin
<bjsnider> actually purge flashplugin-downloader too
<bjsnider> and you might have to do more if you did something very foolish and manually installed a userland flash plugin or something
<johnjohn101> nope all ubuntu
<bjsnider> and purge gnash of course
<pmp6nl> jbicha: you having the same issue?
<famgod> how can i set what program opens a default file from nautilus? ie I want video files to open with VLC player instead of movie player or banshee
<jbicha> pmp6nl: good catch, you should probably reply to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2011-October/001180.html
<jbicha> or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website
<pmp6nl> jbicha: ok cool, thanks for the suggestions.  I will try
<johnjohn101> still doesn't work in firefox
<bjsnider> go to about:config
<bjsnider> is flash there?
<johnjohn101> i downloaded from adobe directly
<johnjohn101> works now
<bjsnider> wrong
<johnjohn101> do you want me to uninstall? and try again?
<bjsnider> what did you download?
<johnjohn101> the deb that you can download for 10.04
<bjsnider> for 10.04
<johnjohn101> still works in 11.10 and it's the current version....    tell me what you want me to try
<bjsnider> did it force adobe-flashplugin out?
<johnjohn101> i think so
<johnjohn101> oh wait..  in software center i removed the adobe
<johnjohn101> and then it brought up software center again and i installed from there
<bjsnider> adobe-flashplugin couldn't have failed
<bjsnider> if it installed properly it worked
<johnjohn101> i will remove  using software center
<famgod> anyone else have a problem with vlc player delaying audio? it seems that my audio is always between 200-400 ms behind the video when using VLC player
<famgod> its sort annoying cuz VLC lets me put my audio up to 400% which is significally louder then other video players will let me
<bjsnider> what graphics driver?
<famgod> happens with both gallium 3d and fglrx
<johnjohn101> bjsnider: it worked from the software center   - adobe flash but didn't seem to work from synaptic
<bjsnider> johnjohn101, run ls /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-addons-flashplugin -l
<johnjohn101> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 2011-10-10 23:29 /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-addons-flashplugin -> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<bjsnider> sigh
<bjsnider> wrong
<johnjohn101> anything you want me to do
<bjsnider> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer flashplugin-downloader gnash
<bjsnider> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<bjsnider> then repeat the ls command above
<johnjohn101> ls: cannot access /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-addons-flashplugin: No such file or directory
<bjsnider> johnjohn101, ls -l /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<jetsaredim> is there a package for some of the gnome-shell extensions?
<bjsnider> not in ubuntu
<bjsnider> webupd8's ppa has it
<johnjohn101> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so: No such file or directory
<bjsnider> ok, there's something you're not telling me
<bjsnider> adbone-flashplugin installs that file
<bjsnider> so it can't be installed right now
<johnjohn101> i've seen it in two different ubuntu distros..
<johnjohn101> let me try from synaptic again
<bjsnider> look at synaptic for a minute
<bjsnider> search for it and check it's properties page. it has the list of installed files for that package
<jetsaredim> bjsnider: https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/webupd8 ?? I don't see anything related to gnome-shell there
<bjsnider> well, just check the blog because he posted a recent article about it
<johnjohn101> bjsnider. ok it works.  maybe just a one time glitch. I'm not worried
<cyphase> ah yea, oneiric this thursday
<bjsnider> johnjohn101, you have that correct path right?
<johnjohn101> yep
<bjsnider> ok then
<johnjohn101> as long as it works with new installs, i don't have a problem fixiing
<bjsnider> adobe has the wrong package on their site because the new one has been backported to lucid
<bjsnider> but anyway, it's nice to see them releasing 32/64 simultaneously
<bjsnider> somebody's kicking butt over there
<johnjohn101> all over the linux world they've made huge strides
<bjsnider> not in photoshop. you're talking about adobe right?
<johnjohn101> i mean just linux stuff
<johnjohn101> kernel, flash, unity..
<johnjohn101> liboffice,  freerdp will have an upgrade soon.   it's all so so so good
<zenrox> linux in general has come a long way
<bjsnider> what about photoshop?
<johnjohn101> not sure what you mean?
<bjsnider> it's native to mac, but they ported it to windows. what about linux?
<cyphase> there' imagemagick
<cyphase> there's*
<cyphase> :P
<zenrox> gimp on linux
<johnjohn101> does't photoshop work under wine?
<needhelp1> did the rc ever come out today?
<needhelp1> im assuming it didnt
<zenrox> thay dint do rc in this cycle
<needhelp1> it looks like they decided to do an rc
<needhelp1> one sec
<needhelp1> i'll link
<needhelp1> kate stewart from canonical said they are coming
<needhelp1> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/ubuntu-11-10-release-candidate-due-shortly/
<zenrox> full releace comming out on the 13th
<johnjohn101> two day release candidate?
<zenrox> hold on trying to find info
<needhelp1> zenrox, that article i linked seems to indicate an RC due sun/mon
<dank_> I'm running Wine tests on Oneiric.  Have to use gcc-4.5, the gcc-4.6 in Oneiric is buggy.  Also saw new error "PulseAudio: Unable to create stream: Connection terminated" once, don't know how repeatable that is.
<needhelp1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KateStewart
<zenrox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule <--thats it
<johnjohn101> i wish there was a way to get the snow effect into 11.10 compiz
<zenrox> so katestewart is wrong
<zenrox> its FUD
<johnjohn101> doesn't matter now.  3 days
<zenrox> really
<zenrox> right
<zenrox> i am running it now any way
<johnjohn101> me too, i love it
<zenrox> it wouldent do a upgrade
<zenrox> but it did do a full install
<zenrox> from a usb drive
<johnjohn101> i was able to upgrade my 11.04
<zenrox> it crashed at "reinstalling packages"
<zenrox> no big deal as i use a seprate /home dir
<johnjohn101> i had that for about a week but somehow ti figured a way around it
<zenrox> so no need to louse important data
<zenrox> so i just did a fresh install
<Firefishe> I'm trying to install 11.10 beta 2 on an HP Mini 110-3700 netbook.  I installed 11.10 to a usb stick, and it boots up well, and everything seems to run smoothly.  Wi-fi works, and Unity functions flawlessly.  Does anybody know if HP uses firmware BIOS or a file on the h/d?
<zenrox> i know my hp g60 lappy (16" screen) use firmware
<zenrox> not shure on the mini
<saruji> hello, could anyone tell me why am I being asked to insert a cd labeled 11.10 every single time I sudo apt-get install anything
<saruji> anyone?
<jbicha> saruji: go to Software Sources>Other Software and uncheck the CD line
<Firefishe> zenrox: thanks
<jbicha> Oneiric was never scheduled to have an official Release Candidate for everyone to use
<zenrox> n/p
<zenrox> Firefishe, how did i help
<Firefishe> zenrox: I figured out how to not mess with the partitions on the mini.  Whether or not I'm able to do a win7/starter system recovery to the existing free space I do not know.
<jbicha> there are pre-release images being tested now, but that's not really what you're asking for
<zenrox> ok good i kept my hp recovery partions till my warenty ran out
<Firefishe> zenrox: There is a \SYSTEM partition on the mini that has a few folders and files in it, and the HP_Tools partition which seems to have some BIOS stuff in it.  Based on that info, I don't know if the BIOS is actually on the drive or in on-board firmware.
<zenrox> i notices that on a newer version of my lappy
<jbicha> Firefishe: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/BIOS it should always be on-board firmware
<Firefishe> jbicha: thank you
<Firefishe> zenrox: Do you know if running a system recovery from the 3 DVD's I made will recognize empty freespace and install win 7/starter to that free space?
<Firefishe> zenrox: or if it would overwrite the entire drive?
<zenrox> probly not it will clear the whole hdd and start over
<zenrox> in my experance
<zenrox> it will clear the whole drive and start over
<Firefishe> zenrox: I see
<zenrox> but if you have the dvds id wipe the drive is this test works for you
<zenrox> is-if
<famgod> how do I get back the gallium 3d driver if I uninstall fglrx?  the other day I did I fresh install of 11.10 and the gallium 3d ATI driver worked fine for most stuff, but one program I couldnt get to work with...so I install 'fglrx'....now today I remove fglrx and am getting ligGl errors which im assuming means the gallium driver isnt working
<zenrox> brb need to reboot
<Firefishe> wb zenrox
<zenrox> thx
<zenrox> just finishing my install
<zenrox> had to get my nvidia drivers worken
<zenrox> installed and 1 quick reboot and bam worked
<famgod> anyone know how I can get the gallium 3d driver working again after removing fglrx? im assuming this is a common problem
<Firefishe> zenrox: did oneirc just go release?
<Firefishe> oneiric
<famgod> got another issue, how can I stop my laptop from going into sleep mode when closing the lid?
<zenrox> let me look
<Firefishe> famgod: perhaps a gong alongside the laptop? *duck* ;)
<zenrox> check in power manager
<zenrox> your answer is in thare
<famgod> ahhh, didnt see that
<Firefishe> zenrox: sorry, not really a gen chat chan
<famgod> thanks :)
 * zenrox farts at Firefishe 
<Firefishe> I resemble that remark ;)
<zenrox> rofl
<Firefishe> just ask my wife ;)
<Firefishe> zenrox: anyway, 11.10 has installed, and I am upgrading now.
<okee> Is version 11.10 as stable as 11.04?
<anotherstiffler> Does anyone have experience with installing/activating drivers that do not currently exist?
<okee> Anything negative?
<Firefishe> okee:  I had nothing but trouble with 11.04 on my Asus G50V.
<zenrox> Firefishe, let take this offtopic talk to #ubuntuforums (my fav offtopic area
<okee> Fishe>  What version you recommend?
<okee> Hmm.  I don't see anything in the heading that indicates this is off topic.  Perhaps it isn't your topic??
<okee> Firefishe are you running 11.10?
<Firefishe> okee: Yes
<Firefishe> okee: I'd get the 11.10 .iso, install it, then do an upgrade immediately.  If you want stable, you can always go 10.04.3 LTS.
<Firefishe> okee: But I'm very happy with 11.10.  I'm using it on the same asus I mentioned earlier.  It's very nice.
<Firefishe> both kde and gnome/unity work very well for me.
<okee> Thanks for the tip.....
<Firefishe> unity is looking very nice on my HP Mini 110 I just got.  Win starter 7 was driving me nutso.
<Stefan80> no updates today either is there a freeze?
<jbicha> Stefan80: yes, seems there's a Ubuntu release this week ;)
<Stefan80> oh so thats why it's been rather stable since last week :P
<Ibis> I don't think theres going to be a fix for nvidia geforce fx graphic card users. -.-
<kdub__> hey all, with 11.10, 'service gdm stop' says 'unknown instance'. any one else see this?
<zniavre> ligtdm maybe ?
<zniavre> lightdm*
<vlt> Hello. Is this the right place to post problems I experienced while using Ubuntu 11.10?
<rww> vlt: for support with them, yes. for bug reports, use the usual place
<rww> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<vlt> rww: Thank you.
<vlt> When I open the examples folder in my home dir and click on one of the ogg files banshee opens. Then when I close it the music continues playing and I can't stop it. Is this a bug or am I doing it wrong?
<rww> I don't use Unity, so I may be wrong about this, but I think that's intended behavior and you use the music indicator or something.
<vlt> rww: When I press the pause button in the music indicator nothing happens.
<rww> perhaps that's a bug then :\
<GirlyGirl> All gtk3 apps and gnome-shell are very slow here ... by slow I mean just the UI, like when placing the mouse on a selection it takes time to annimate and scrolling lags. Even when I launch the apps under kde same thing.
<fredrikj> Hi all. The last couple of days I haven't seen any package updates at all for oneiric when I use apt-get update/upgrade. Is that normal this late in the release cycle? (I'm using the swedish mirror)
<jbicha> fredrikj: yes, you could enable proposed if you want some updates that haven't been verified to work yet
<fredrikj> jbicha: ok, thanks!
<GirlyGirl> fredrikj: Try switching the mirror to something else too. The uk mirror didn't have updates for me but main did
<Ian_> jbicha, that's just cruel
<pr0d> Hi all, Im having severe problems with my nvidia card and the latest 3.0.0-12 kernel since updating last night
<pr0d> My main monitor in my dual head configuration is flashing only when oneiric is loaded
<pr0d> I have tryed reinstalling nvidia-current via cli and removed old with --purge
<pr0d> not really sure where to go from here, any help would be hugely appreciated
<howlymowly> hi poeple..   short question, as I got some problems, with aptitude:   http://pastebin.com/J01rq1SS
<howlymowly> when I do the upgrade using "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade --full-resolver"  i get this: http://pastebin.com/9BhUz6i6
<howlymowly> that' doesn't seem rigth to me as there are a lot of packages, from kde for example
<howlymowly> but I use the kde desktop so they should not be removed
<psypher246> hi all, i have just installed oneiric on my laptop, been running it in vm for a while, and I am currently experiencing major graphical issues which will stop me from upgrading until fixed. what really concerns me is that I have been logging various bugs, even before natty, about graphics issues  and none of those have been been acknowledged and assigned. So i am very worried about rolling out oneiric. How do i get developer attention to these issu
<psypher246> es so that they can be fixed before oneiric is released??
<JohnFlux> Ubuntu+1 failed to boot for me, because a disk was missing in the softraid
<JohnFlux> 11.04 works just fine, but 11,10 has changed the behaviour and now fails to boot
<JohnFlux> instead it asks a question "Continue to boot? y/N"
<JohnFlux> but it ignores any keypresses, then times out after about 4 seconds and drops to emergency bash
<vega-> JohnFlux: i have the same error
<JohnFlux> vega-: support my bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/872220
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 872220 in Ubuntu "Fails to boot when there's problems with softraid" [Undecided,New]
<JohnFlux> As a workaround, you can add "bootdegraded=true" to the kernel boot options.
<sagaci> is the ubuntu monospace font just installed by default or is it the active default font for terminal... ie. do I have to switch to using it or is it already set?
<Stanley00> sagaci: It's there by default, afaik.
<johnjohn101> is there a schedule for 12.04?
<Ibyss> What's with the .04, .10, .04 pattern?
<Fleck> Ibyss april and october
<johnjohn101> i can't wait to see the goal from 12.04.  but i won't have to update my brother from 10.04 anytime soon.  It has 1.5 more years right?
<Ibyss> Ah, that makes sense.
<th_> it's gonna be released april 2012 ;)
<th_> version number itself is the schedule
<johnjohn101> the last month or so before the release has to be tough to get everything in
<Ibyss> I'm really hoping I can finally use Unity 3D.
<Ibyss> No matter what nvidia driver I install. I still will not be able to see unity icons (left side bar).
<vsync_> Ibyss try ccsm
<vsync_> and enable them from there
<GirlyGirl> Unity had trouble for me always .... never worked right ... in 11.10 both unity and gnome-shell work well
<vsync_> ...profit
<GirlyGirl> Except that everything gtk3 is a bit laggy
<Promethes> hi, i am trying to install gnome-shell and apt says to me: "gnome-shell: Depends libcogl2 (>= 1.7.4) but it is not going to be installed". Anyone knows how to install gnome-shell?
<Ibyss> vsync_: I did, some stuff were enabled already. (I'm assuming you want me to enable unity plugin for it and such.)
<th_> ati drivers still don't work with gnome-shell :/
<vsync_> Ibyss no not just the unity plugin
<vsync_> Ibyss open up ccsm->desktop->desktop wall
<vsync_> If i recall correct
<Ibyss> Okay. I'll be right back.
<Ibyss> Actually, it's Ubuntu unity plugin, unless you want me to do something else with desktop wall
<vlt> Hello. When there's something happening with my network (connection established for example) there's this black popup near the upper right screen corner. When I move the mouse there it gets blurry but doesn't disappear. Is this intentional behaviour?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> It's anotification
<Ian_Corne> but it should have some text
<vsync_> Ibyss no i don't. I just remember that the thing for the left menu wasn't enabled for me by default
<Ibyss> Alrighties.
<vlt> Ian_Corne: Yes, there's text. I just don't understand why it gets blurry on mouseover ... hmmm
<vlt> Ian_Corne: Aah .... now I see. The mouse still interacts with the window under the notification. That's why.
<GirlyGirl> Promethes: any ppa or something you added
<GirlyGirl> Promethes: also try sudo apt-get update and try again
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<johnjohn101> will it be possible to move unity bar to the right side of the screen?
<zniavre> no yet im thinking
<Promethes> GirlyGirl: no ppa, clean install of 11.10 beta, updated
<Promethes> in final 11.10 will be possible to install gnome-shell without problems?
<BluesKaj> hmm, just updated , update-alternatives: warning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf because link group x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf is broken.  This seems to happen with every nvidia update . Is there a reason this han't been fixed ..not important or doesn't affect the graphics etc...?
<vega-> hmm, i haven't gotten any updates in last 4-5 days or so
<gnomefreak> i havent cheaked my emnAIL IN ~2 weeks but maybe due to freeze?
<gnomefreak> anyone know if we enabled screensaver settings yet? also dose fglrx drivers work yet?
<Ian_Corne> gnomefreak: fglrx doesn't work for me
<Ian_Corne> and my computer doesn't suspend/hibernate anymore
<GirlyGirl> any idea why lsb_release gives No LSB modules are available.
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, it always gives that message
<gnomefreak> Ian_Corne: thanks. they have been broken for a long time now maybe ~2 months
<jbicha> gnomefreak: it's way past feature freeze, no there won't suddenly be a screensaver chooser at this point
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: Its not supposed to identify the release?
<BluesKaj> lsb_release -a
<gnomefreak> of course why remove screensavers from a release
<jbicha> gnomefreak: they weren't removed from a release, they never were in Oneiric! ;)
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: Ah I see I forgot the -a ... silly me ... thanks
<BluesKaj> for some reason it doesn't give the not available message here anymore
<BluesKaj> which is good :)
<jbicha> gnomefreak: please direct your frustrations with screensavers to gnome
<gnomefreak> jbicha: yes they were. i was able to set a screensaver and have it show up
<Ian_Corne> oh like that gnomefreak
<jbicha> gnomefreak: what do you mean? setting a specific screensaver has not been possible since before Oneiric Alpha 1
<jbicha> you can try installing xscreensaver
 * gnomefreak not frustratede in the least i just think it was stupid to remove the settings but keep the screensaver packages in 
<gnomefreak> jbicha: i was able to use them
<gnomefreak> jbicha: already have it
<jbicha> the black screen is considered a screensaver and is the only part of gnome-screensaver left
<jbicha> gnomefreak: when? I think you're mistaken
<GirlyGirl> On the kde, side the settings are there but there are no screensavers ... an notification to install them comes up but this is understandable as kubuntu always has trouble packaging the cd iso less than 700mb
<gnomefreak> jbicha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/706041/
<GirlyGirl> Maybe ubuntu did it for the same reason?
<gnomefreak> those packages have screensavers in them, so it is not possable to only have gnome-screensaver package with only a black screen
<jbicha> gnomefreak: yes you can install those but GNOME removed the chooser when they released 3.0
<gnomefreak> jbicha: at least for this release any way. i will check on Oneiric but i am 90% sure i could set a screensaver
 * gnomefreak just doesnt understand the reason behind remmoving the settings
<jbicha> gnomefreak: gnome is trying to remove complexity
<gnomefreak> for end users?
<jbicha> we have like 18 patches to gnome-control-center, but no one got to restoring a screensaver chooser
<jbicha> yes
<gnomefreak> hint win* has a settings for screensavers and i dont hear people having issues with it being to complex
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> gnomefreak: it was a source of many virusses tho :D
<Ian_Corne> ooh britney spears naked screensaver!
<jbicha> gnomefreak: Windows is not the perfect UI...
<Ian_Corne> tbh; i couldn't care less about screensavers
<Ian_Corne> i want my screen to go into stand-by
 * gnomefreak doesnt much care what it is but it should be somethiong other than a black screen(this is not a screensaver) it is however the monitor going into "rest" for lack of better word
<Ian_Corne> when a screensaver would pop up
<FernandoMiguel> installing debian sid minimal into a VM... 
<FernandoMiguel> I missed it
<gnomefreak> s/"rest"/"rest mode"
<gnomefreak> be back need a smoke
<FernandoMiguel> it's weird how old the karnal is
<Ibis> Kernel.
<Ian_Corne> what kernel FernandoMiguel ?
<FernandoMiguel> 2.6.32
<Ian_Corne> in SID?
<FernandoMiguel> Ibis: it's a joke.... karnal.... :D
<FernandoMiguel> yep
<Ibis> xD
<gnomefreak> it seems for some reason importing wallpapers set one. close setting box than open it again and not all the wall papars are there. it my case out of 30 or so it least at most 10
<gnomefreak> i guess i will file a bunch of bugs tomorrow or when ever i can get back online
<FernandoMiguel> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=99835&thanks=99835&ts=1318339615
<jMCg> Is there a good reason why suspending my machine should only work *once* ?
<Ibis> jMCg: What happened AFTER you suspended your machine? (hibernate)
<jMCg> Ibis: no. suspend. Hibernate is no longer supported, for whatever reason. And: Nothing. It hangs trying to suspend. I get a blinking cursor. Hard to tell what the machine does in that kibnd of state.
<FernandoMiguel> jMCg: do you have a swap bigger then your RAM?
<FernandoMiguel> if not, you can't hibernate
<FernandoMiguel> everytime I suspend, I loose my trackpad and bluetooth
<FernandoMiguel> :(
<jMCg> what the.... http://sprunge.us/SRic
<jMCg> FernandoMiguel: *not* Hibernate. suspend.
<jMCg> Who set this machine up..?
 * jMCg usually assigns double swap as there is RAM.
<FernandoMiguel> jMCg: you said you can't hibernate.... hence me asking
<jMCg> FernandoMiguel: I said I can't hibernate any more. Since after the update.
<Ibis> jMCg: I never really got that feature to work, it's been buggy with me for such a long time. I never really did like suspend anyway.
<jMCg> Ibis: I know it only takes 15 seconds to boot, but.. still.. going through all the motions when I could simply suspend. I don't care how much you like it or not. I need it as a device productivity.
<ali1234> on this machine suspend takes significantly longer than rebooting
<ali1234> like 5 minutes
<jMCg> ali1234: suspend or hibernate?
<ali1234> either
<ali1234> for most of the 5 minutes, the monitor turns on and off for no reason
<ali1234> it's quite amusing to watch
<jMCg> ali1234: how can that be? hibernate should copy the entire RAM into swap (freeing swap in the process if necessary) -- suspend should only freeze everything and keep the power running to refresh the RAM.
<ali1234> i dunno
<jMCg> One is an OS function, the other is a hardware function.
<ali1234> how can it "free swap" anyway?
<jMCg> Writing dirty pages to disk for instance.
<Ibis> jMCg: Understood.
<Ibis> jMCg: I see a topic named "Suspend only works once" on Launchpad for bug report, I'm not sure if that's even fixed. So the first time you did this, worked if I understoof you properly.
<jMCg> Ibis: first time works, second time hangs.
<Ibis> jMCg: Might want to take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1359382             Not sure this will solve the problem for users of Ubuntu 11.10 beta though
<jMCg> Not immediate wakeup. Hangup.
<madjoe> How can I reinstall compiz?
<jMCg> Why?
<madjoe> I think I've lost it in recent upgrades
<Atamisk> Hello, i'm debugging a small issue with LightDM's unity-greeter, and i noticed something odd. the log file for unity-greeter can't be created. The lightDM log thhrows a Permission Denied error for Unity-greeter's log. any idea why?
<Ibis> madjoe: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html                         For "resetting compiz to default".
<madjoe> Ibis: thnx
<Ibis> madjoe: To install compiz (Assuming it's removed, or doesn't exist): sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<madjoe> Ibis: would it warn me if it's installed properly?
<Ibis> I have no idea. I never go far to the point I would need to reinstall compiz. O_O
<madjoe> ok
<Ibis> Removing compiz may result  in catastrophic effects. (So think 3 times before trying).
<Atamisk> anybody know why lightDM seems to have logfile permissions errors? Just curious
<bizzerlee> Hello. I am playing with 11.10. I have an ati ( VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV710 [Radeon HD 4350] ) card using the radeon driver. The contents of nautilus become distorted - big black bars appear - when I scroll. Any ideas?
<bizzerlee> the distortion also occurs in dialogue boxes eg select a keyboard
<sonicated> I have upgraded my VM to oneiric and it won't boot. If I follow the OMGBroken instructions I can get it back up and it appears to be ok but still won't reboot, the virtual console last displays "mount request for 'tmpfs' at '/run/shm'". Can anyone advise me how I can get it to cleanly reboot?
<BluesKaj> bizzerlee, the recommended driver or the default that was installed with the OS? if so check admin >additional drivers for the recommended ati driver.
<jetsaredim> is there any way to get rid of the black bar at the top of the screen with "File/Edit/View/Go/Bookmarks/Help" on it?
<jetsaredim> I've installed gnome-shell and then changed the theme to something with a bit of transparency and there seems to be a type of status bar that was hiding under the gnome shell bar
<sonicated> I have upgraded my VM to oneiric and it won't boot. If I follow the OMGBroken instructions I can get it back up and it appears to be ok but still won't reboot, the virtual console last displays "mount request for 'tmpfs' at '/run/shm'". Can anyone advise me how I can get it to cleanly reboot?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I have burned both Ubuntu and lubuntu from this list http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<charlie-tca> Um, those just finished rebuilding again
<silverarrow> is it rebuilding all the time now?
<charlie-tca> Every time there is a critical bug found, it will be fixed and the images rebuilt
<silverarrow> If I burn and install the latest version, is there a chance it works well enough to update to final release?
<silverarrow> I see
<charlie-tca> I show Lubuntu imges being rebuilt according the ISO tracker
<charlie-tca> yes, there is a chance
<silverarrow> I suppose there are not such thing as a totally bug free os
<charlie-tca> no, but critical bug free is important.
<silverarrow> i installed last Friday's daily and it was a mess
<silverarrow> lubuntu
<silverarrow> I tried Ubuntu live, and it seemed to work
<dr_willis> beta has been very good for me. so far
<silverarrow> ubuntu or lubuntu?
<silverarrow> I like Totem, but on one of my laptops, it just is too much
<dr_willis> i am on a headless box so  neither. :-)
<silverarrow> headless nick
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> server?
<dr_willis> 10 plus days uptine right now
<silverarrow> that's pretty good, might update to final release
<genii-around> dr_willis: Are you using ksplice for updates?
<dr_willis> genii-around:  i just havent rebooted..
<genii-around> dr_willis: Heh, OK
<dr_willis> its a desktop box.. i just newded the monitor and keybord for anorheer box
<dr_willis> 11 days so far.
<silverarrow> only two to go,
 * genii-around twitches in anticipation!
<dr_willis> its running my znc server mainly
<silverarrow> I need to get lubuntu going
<silverarrow> I was too optimistic and installed 11.10,
<silverarrow> did not work at all with package manager, or updates
<silverarrow> not in terminal either
<silverarrow> I hope they don't mess too much with driver packages
<GirlyGirl> Any one running Kubuntu oneric can you confirm gtk3 kde integration does not work
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, what do mean by integration ?
<BluesKaj> you mean
<yofel> GirlyGirl: there is no gtk3 theme, thus no integration
 * genii-around likes yofel's logic
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, you choose the desired desktop at login
<GirlyGirl> yofel: Ah ok ... maybe I'll create one later
<silverarrow> what kind of connotations is oneric suppose to give
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> on-eric
<silverarrow> one-ric
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: I was referring to running a gtk3 app under KDE
<yofel> you can install a gtk3 theme if you want, I don't know when the oxygen team will add gtk3 support
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, as far graphics is concerned , don't expect much ...the app should run in KDE but it will still look like a kde app
<yofel> BluesKaj: no it won't it'll look gtk1 style - as we have no gtk3 theme in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> yofel, and that's the way it should be IMO ..if you want gtk3 then use agnome desktop
<yofel> well, just saying. There's not much we can do right now at least, the most we care about is firefox, which is gtk2 and fine
<BluesKaj> :)
<yofel> bbl
 * BluesKaj doesn't want cartooney gnome apps cluttering up his clean kde install :)
<silverarrow> what does the line across the name mean ? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: Generally I don't too but occasionally users will encounter gtk apps
 * BluesKaj makes one exception with synapticc
<GirlyGirl> fortunately gimp is gtk2
<alkisg> How can I change the default session to gnome-session-fallback for *all* users in my system?
<BluesKaj> yeah, GirlyGirl , we have to take the good with bad :)
<BluesKaj> or the reverse
<lee__> Ok
<lee__>  ello using Kubuntu 11.10. and noticed soe really things, any one in here?
<BluesKaj> BBL...stuff to do
<lee__> ok
<vooze> Hey guys, i recently disable globalmenu extension, and after that i still dont see the "normal menu" i have ofcouse retryed, restart, ALT + F2: r, etc.etc. what am i missing?
<vooze> gnome shell btw.
<Silviu-> Hello, have a small "problem" with Ubuntu 11.10 RC x64 . I installed it today on my PC, graphic card nvidia 9800 GTX+ graphic drivers 280.13 monitor is a Benq FP93gwa with a resolution of 1440x900 , and a USB KVM with 4 ports . Problem is that Ubunto won`t recognize my resolution and when i manually set it from nvidia X server it is "bigger" then my screen i must move the mouse to see settings
<Silviu-> button for example or Unity dock bar
<Silviu-> Anyone ? :P also tryed to downgrade drivers to 173 series and tryed to update to 285 drivers, point when X would not start anymore and had to reinstall
<alkisg> How can I change the default session to "gnome-fallback" for *all* users in my oneiric system?
<suhel> girlygirl here?
<GirlyGirl> yes
<suhel> GirlyGirl waht could be the possible problem then?
<GirlyGirl> suhel: I would not not advice downgrading the kernel like than to a maverick one. I will break the system
<GirlyGirl> suhel: Why do you want to downgrade it firstly
<suhel> girlygirl I was skeptical about it too but the one who gave me the advice was pretty sure
<GirlyGirl> suhel: What was the issue for?
<suhel> GirlyGirl as a measure to test the power bug, you remember?  I'd a long discussion with you and Joedublin on Saturay?
<GirlyGirl> That "bug" is really fixed and has nothing to do with your issue at all
<suhel> girlygirl the description of the bug exactly matches my problem
<GirlyGirl> send the bug link again
<suhel> gimme a second
<suhel> GirlyGirl https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Fix committed]
<GirlyGirl> suhel: Install a program called "batterycare" on windows and remove ac and monitor the discharge rate, then boot ubuntu and check the discharge rate with "cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state" and compare with the windows value ... use same brightness, wifi bluetooth settings for both tests
<GirlyGirl> suhel: Also check battery health with "cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info"
<yofel> you can monitor the power usage with 'upower --dump' - look for energy-rate
<suhel> girlygirl before I download and check it, I just have used for 3hours on windows7 today and it still had juice... and with the same settings and things I'd done
<suhel> on ubuntu I got battery around 1 hour 5mins approx
<yofel> suhel: does adding 'pcie_aspm=force' to your kernel options help ?
<suhel> yofel no, I already tried it
<yofel> then at least file a new bug, that one's become a mess
<suhel> yofel yeah they closed it today, said file new bugs with system specs in new thread
<yofel> there's really no proper way to close a bug like that, so might as well close it in *some* way
<yofel> I've got a bug for my system
<GirlyGirl> suhel: Does using an older version of ubuntu with an old kernel help?
<suhel> yofel this is what they said "This patch improves the situation for at least one person (#168) so I'm
<suhel> marking this verification-done. Furthermore,  this bug report has become
<suhel> unmanageable. We'll be looking at this issue during the LTS development
<suhel> cycle, so everyone please start your own bug with your hardware
<suhel> specifics attached."
<yofel> yes, it'll help if you have a new enough system with a cpu that supports EBP
<yofel> mine doesn't so the fix doesn't help me
<suhel> Girlygirl like I said  I'm not seeing the old kernel version in my boot menu.. dats the reason I wanted to test old version to check if tis fault with kernel
<suhel> yofel I donno about it but I got a new laptop just 4 months old
<yofel> suhel: you can get a mainline build from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<yofel> suhel: does 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i ebp' show something?
<suhel> yofel am new to Ubuntu so donno the jargons, whats main line hehe
<suhel> yofel nope nothing guess I got an old system lol
<yofel> suhel: mainline = unpatched linux kernel. As the ubuntu one has quite a few modifications and backported fixes
<suhel> yofel is it really safe to use a mainline kernel? just want to be on the safe side for now
<yofel> suhel: well, depends - read this if you're interested: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_linux_epb&num=1
<yofel> suhel: well... mostly, unreleased new versions *might* have a risk, but if it's just an older one it should work
<bjsnider> of course it's safe
<yofel> as long as your system isn't so new that an old kernel won't support it
<suhel> yofel yeah I've that patched kernel installed already, on my boot menu it says 3.0.1 the one that link is talking about
<yofel> suhel: if you file a kernel bug you'll be asked to test the newest mainline build anyway
<suhel> bjsnider yofel is there a specific way to install the kernel? would 'sudo dpkg -i <kernel>' do?
<yofel> that'll do
<GirlyGirl> suhel: If you want you can compile the kernel with your own config ... mind you there are loads of config options
<suhel> yofel *sighs* I tried that with a maverick kernel but the boot menu dont show it
<GirlyGirl> !kernel | suhel
<ubottu> suhel: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<yofel> suhel: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<yofel> !grub2 | suhel
<ubottu> suhel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<suhel> girlygirl that would be too advance for a newbie like me
<yofel> suhel: since grub2 the boot menu doesn't show up by default
<suhel> yofel I did a sudo grub-update
<yofel> a) it's sudo update-grub, b) unless you uncommend the hidden options that won't change a thing and you'll still have to hold left shift pressed at boot to get to the boot menu
<GirlyGirl> suhel: is the image in /boot ?
<suhel> yofel yes sorry typo :)
<yofel> suhel: wait, what did you install?
<suhel> girlygirl didnt get you? should I check the /boot directory
<GirlyGirl> suhel: yes list the file contents in there
<suhel> yofel sounds odd but I tried to install the 2.6.35 kernel, (hides my face behind the curtain lol)
<yofel> the *image* - right?
<suhel> yofel the file name is 'kernel-image-2.6.35-24-generic-di_2.6.35-24.42_amd64.udeb' am using 64bit
<suhel> girlygirl no mention of 2.6.35 anywhere in /boot
<yofel> uh... that should be .deb, not udeb
<suhel> yofel i downloaded it from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<yofel> suhel: just take a mainline build for 2.6.37 - that was the last kernel before the regression
<FernandoMiguel> suhel: I like to use launchpad bette
<FernandoMiguel> *r
<suhel> yofel what version it would be in ? natty?
<GirlyGirl> suhel: hmm this is my battery status on oneric ... but I don't believe its a correct value http://paste.ubuntu.com/706230/
<bjsnider> yofel, what is the problem?
<yofel> bjsnider: he wanted to do some power measuring on 2.6.37 to compare it with the current one
<suhel> FernandoMiguel for what
<yofel> or on << 2.6.38 for that matter
<yofel> suhel: take the image .deb from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.37.6-natty/
<suhel> girlygirl how can I generate such a stat?
<GirlyGirl> upower --dump' - look for energy-rate
<suhel> yofel but tis mainline? do Ive to compile it? I have no knowledge of compilation
<GirlyGirl> cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info
<yofel> noooo
<GirlyGirl> cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<yofel> suhel: if you read .deb you only have to dpkg -i it
<suhel> yofel thanks I would try it..
<yofel> suhel: and make sure you get to the grub menu, or the system will simply boot the newer one
<FernandoMiguel> design capacity:         5000 mAh
<FernandoMiguel> last full capacity:      3116 mAh
<FernandoMiguel> it's dead Jim
<suhel> yofel didnt get the thing
<suhel> yofel you mean I have to do the update-grub thingy?
<yofel> suhel: no, dpkg will take care of that
<yofel> suhel: I mean you have to get to the grub menu as the grub2 wiki page explains
<GirlyGirl> last time I tried an old kernel on a new ubuntu release, it resulted in kernel panick ... makes the keyboard lights blink like a hazard light!
<alkisg> To answer my own question, "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.session session-name gnome-fallback" didn't work, but editing lightdm.conf did it
<suhel> Girlygirl http://paste.ubuntu.com/706232/
<suhel> yofel I would read it thanks
<GirlyGirl> suhel: Try "cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info"
<suhel> Girlygirl http://paste.ubuntu.com/706236/
<suhel> yofel you still here?
<GirlyGirl> suhel: There we go dell battery already damaged
<suhel> girlygirl damaged?
<suhel> girlygirl how exactly?
<GirlyGirl> suhel: see lines 2 and 3 in your last paste
<GirlyGirl> The last total capacity is less than the total designed capacity for the battery
<suhel> Girlygirl but the difference aint too much? my battery capacity says 86% in ubuntu battery stats
<yofel> well, that's not *that* bad, depend on the age and use of the battery ofc.
<GirlyGirl> yofel: its a 4 month old comp he has!
<FernandoMiguel> hoaw
<FernandoMiguel> that's a lot
<suhel> yofel dude, am so lost... what do you mean by get to the grub menu, that grub page is damn confusing lol
<FernandoMiguel> design capacity:         5000 mAh
<FernandoMiguel> last full capacity:      3116 mAh
<FernandoMiguel> mine is almost 4yo
<yofel> suhel: hold left shift pressed on / after the bios screen
<GirlyGirl> Mine is 2 years ...
<GirlyGirl> present:                 yes
<suhel> yofel short and sweet thanks lol
<GirlyGirl> design capacity:         4300 mAh
<GirlyGirl> last full capacity:      4577 mAh
<GirlyGirl> battery technology:      rechargeable
<GirlyGirl> design voltage:          10800 mV
<GirlyGirl> design capacity warning: 256 mAh
<GirlyGirl> design capacity low:     0 mAh
<GirlyGirl> cycle count:              0
<GirlyGirl> capacity granularity 1:  43 mAh
<GirlyGirl> capacity granularity 2:  43 mAh
<GirlyGirl> model number:            1005HA
<GirlyGirl> serial number:
<GirlyGirl> battery type:            LION
 * yofel isn't sure what the guarantee rules for batteries are these days
<GirlyGirl> OEM info:                ASUS
<GirlyGirl> sorry for the flood
<yofel> !paste | GirlyGirl
<ubottu> GirlyGirl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GirlyGirl> yofel: I know, I though I copied only two lines
<suhel> girlygirl I guess all that problem occured after I started using 11.10
<GirlyGirl> suhel: did 11.04 work?
<yofel> hm, Battery 0: design capacity 4158 mAh, last full capacity 3376 mAh = 81%
<yofel> and that's ~4y too
<suhel> girlygirl yes quite well
<yofel> well, then we at least know that 2.6.37 or 35 won't help
<yofel> as natty had 2.6.38
<suhel> yofel I was told by Girlygirl that Dell batteries suck lol
<suhel> girlygirl you had your dell batteries dead in a year?
<yofel> suhel: more like you should look up how old the battery is and the guarantee rules. If it dies to fast you might be able to get a replacement
<GirlyGirl> suhel: My brothers actuall xps m1530
<suhel> yofel lets see how much do they last, I was really dying to make a transition from Windows to Ubuntu but this bug killed all the enthusiasm
<suhel> I've downloaded the old kernel lets see how things go, thanks yofel Girlygirl & (fernandomiguel for the intermittent comments) , will let you know guys asap
<GirlyGirl> suhel: its just that Dell for some reason dies to fast with there newer comps (considering the people I know who bought dells) http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&biw=1024&bih=460&site=webhp&q=+site:en.community.dell.com+dell+battery+problems
<suhel> Girlygirl just a general question... can I use other manufacturer's battery in place of Dell's?
<yofel> nope, at least not unless it fits into your notebook
<yofel> and has the same specs
<GirlyGirl> suhel: There are after market things unsupported by "dell"
<suhel> yofel darn, am stuck with dell lol... bye for now :)
<GirlyGirl> but I saw an interesting external battery that plugs in AC one day
<GirlyGirl> google instant search suggests "dell battery not charging" when you type "dell battery" and everybody's dell lowers battery life then stops charging
<suhel> Girlygirl yeah I saw that just now, I would soon join the elite list I guess lol
<GirlyGirl> suhel: But actually why don't you remove the battery if you use ac a lot
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, have you tried A/C without the battery installed ...on most laptops it won't work , because the battery is part of the circuit
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: it works on all laptops I have used after 2005
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: That's the mobile phone concept
<BluesKaj> wish daughter would return my laptop, so i could try that :P
<gunksta> Any gear-heads in here today? When I start up Kontact (updated Kubuntu 11.10), the akonadi connections to my work email (POP) and gmail account (IMAP) are turned off every single time. I can use akonadi console to start them, but I really shouldn't have to do that. Thoughts?
<kyle__> There's probably going to be a really easy answer for this but...
<kyle__> Why isn't netbeans in the repos for 11.10?  How can we get it back?
<Pici> kyle__: Take a look at bug #822753
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 822753 in netbeans (Ubuntu) "Please remove netbeans package from Ubuntu Oneiric universe repo" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/822753
<kyle__> Awe.  It was never cumbersome or unstable, just a little dated.  It's like scite, even old versions are an invaluable programming tool.
<kyle__> Having it in the repo made it really easy for multi-machine administration.
<kyle__> I wonder why they didn't just repackage the official, like the oracle-jdk-6 package does.
<bjsnider> "there is no enough resources to support and update the packages." interesting
<bjsnider> it's such a fast-moving target that the debian maintainer can't keep up?
<kyle__> I really didn't think it was.  Major updates what, once a year?  patches every month or so?
<bjsnider> is there not a ppa?
<iceroot> kyle__: its not allowed to put java in a package anymore
<iceroot> kyle__: thanks to oracle
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> do you know how dependent lubuntu/buntu is on swap?
<jtaylor> depends on how much ram you have
<jtaylor> last I used xubuntu is a while ago, but there 1GB ram was more than enough to never swap
<jtaylor> lubuntu should be even better
<silverlightning> I have 1GB ram
<silverlightning> I did add swap though
<jtaylor> should be fine with minimal swap
<silverlightning> it said installation might go wrong if there was no swap
<iceroot> if the system is swapping it doesnt mean its out of ram
<silverlightning> I got the advice to have twice the swap of ram?
<jtaylor> no
<jtaylor> 1*ram is enough if you hibernate
<jtaylor> when you don't you can often do with less
<silverlightning> still, I have 2gb swap, cannot be bad?
<silverlightning> booted fine
<jtaylor> no
<jtaylor> too much swap is just wasted diskspace but is no harm
<silverlightning> then i will just keep it, install seem to work
<jtaylor> swap is not so important anymore with supercheap ram and disks still as slow as 20 years ago
<silverlightning> 7200rmp is still nice though
<silverlightning> or even 5400
<jtaylor> the latency stil sucks, and that is what is important for memory
<bjsnider> iceroot, netbeans can't be built against external openjdk packages?
<silverlightning> is package manager different from 11.04?
<charlie-tca> also, having a swap file/partition does not mean it will get used
<silverlightning> packages available I mean
<silverlightning> that would be a waste
<charlie-tca> There is a little difference, yes
<charlie-tca> silverlightning: most of the changes will never be seen by normal users
<silverlightning> just figuring out how to mark of for restricted
<silverlightning> i see
<silverlightning> it looks like restricteds have to be downloaded from terminal
<silverlightning> do I dare go for this version, and treat it like main os?
<silverlightning> I downloaded FreeBSD
<silverlightning> there was a guy bragging something awful about it
<phibxr> silverlightning, did you search for 'restricted' in ubuntu software center?
<silverlightning> yes
<phibxr> silverlightning, strange, it showed up here. and still does
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> one more try
<silverlightning> I hope the critical bugs are sorted out, at least quickly by update
<phibxr> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/2045/restrictedp.png <- this is what it looks like for me right now
<silverlightning> found them
<phibxr> :D
<silverlightning> odd they didn't appear at once?
<phibxr> my only explanation would be that they are a bit shy after all the patent wars raging everywhere.
<silverlightning> yes, very likely
<silverlightning> buntus are up against strong forces
<silverlightning> Puppy linux have sort of the same issues, but worked around it a bit different
<phibxr> hehe, haven't tried that one.
<silverlightning> I hope I need most of the metapackage
<silverlightning> it it nice, light, a bit flimsy at times
<silverlightning> depending very much on hardware
<silverlightning> html5 works fine?
<phibxr> seems to be working great in chromium under 11.10. :)
<silverlightning> microsoft corefront installer? what?
<silverlightning> I like the FF addon, flash video replacer
<silverlightning> might add firefox
<silverlightning> have any of you tried BSD?
<silverlightning> I wonder if os proper and grub2 would handle it as dual boot
<silverlightning> hi again
<silverlightning> do builders ever consider softmaker for buntus?
<silverlightning> it is much lighter than open office
<silverlightning> quite nice
<silverlightning> Softmaker is open source and 2008 version is free
<silverlightning> Softmaker is open source and 2008 version is free
<silverlightning> No one thinks well of SoftMaker?
<silverlightning> it's full featured, and comparable to MS Office
<silverlightning> hmm
<vlt> Hello. What program is used as calender and contacts app in 11.10?
<silverlightning> vlt, osmo
<gunksta> silverlightning:softmaker is not FOSS.
<silverlightning> foss?
<vlt> silverlightning: Now gedit seems to be default program for calendar data ...
<gunksta> silverlightning:short hand for open source
<silverlightning> see, hmm, are you sure?
<gunksta> silverlightning:yep
<silverlightning> maybe that's why it's not in package manager
<gunksta> silverlightning:http://www.softmaker.com/english/license2010_en.htm
<silverlightning> there is a version that would work with buntus I think though
<silverlightning> oh, it is the 2008 version that is free
<gunksta> silverlightning: free does not automatically mean open source. Example - Flash
<phibxr> another example: headache.
<silverlightning> unfortunate, SM is lighter
<silverlightning> however, I installed libre office two seconds ago
<silverlightning> and launches quicker
<NoTV__> I want to put Ubuntu on an empty USB. What type/format should the USB be and what file system should I use?
<silverlightning> do I have gecko by default in lubuntu?
<iceroot> NoTV__: ext3 or ext4, what you like more
<iceroot> NoTV__: if you mean "install to usb"
<NoTV__> iceroot: I'm trying the Startup Disk Creator right now.
<NoTV__> iceroot: We'll see if it works in a couple of minutes.
<silverlightning> what packages would conflict with mplayer-geck setup?
<silverlightning> nobody really knows do they
<silverlightning> daft
<iceroot> silverlightning: apt-get and aptitude knows it
<iceroot> silverlightning: why not asking them?
<silverlightning> i did use package manager to install restricted packages
<silverlightning> which would mean apt-get?
<silverlightning> with gui
<iceroot> silverlightning: aptitude is much better for something like that
<iceroot> silverlightning: to find out why something is not working
<silverlightning> why does this keep happening
<iceroot> you know what a beta is?
<jtaylor> a beta two days to release and in deep freeze :)
<jtaylor> issues hit now will most likely also be in the release
<kyle__> so, issues like, can't alter the sound, and webcam drivers being all wonky, won't be fixed in the release?
<lucas-arg> solution, dont upgrade until all major bugs are fixed
<kyle__> Unfortunately enough is wrong with 11.04 that some major bugs are better than the instability.
<lucas-arg> in linux, latest doesnt mean always the best
<kyle__> lucas-arg: I'm quite aware of that.  I'm also aware of the fact that 10.x was rock solid on my laptop, until some update that gave me corrupted graphics when scrolling.  So 11.04 was necessary to use my machine for day to day purposes.  And 11.10 (finally) includes a driver for the SD card reader, which is awfully nice to have.
<lucas-arg> i dont understand why, but instead of progressing sometimes devs go backwards in each release... they should make them more stable secure and easy to install or upgrade, but its always a pain in the a"#
<lucas-arg> for me 11.04 is great, i tried 11.10 and it was really unstable unity crashed, sound with pulseaudio crashed with skype... etc etc etc
<kyle__> lucas-arg: It's why projects with paid teams end up doing so well.  Everyone likes coding the cool fun part of it: pretty graphics, new features, a neat trick. People volunteer to do that part.  But nobody likes profiling code, hadling nasty edge cases, etc.
<lucas-arg> i always compare ubuntu with osx, osx is always better, copyin ideas from other or whatever, but its always better.... maybe as time goes by, we will have a really cool 11.10 release and just when its stable and cool enough, a new release will came up
<lucas-arg> lol
<kyle__> lucas-arg: Hum.  There were issues for me, primarily if you walk away while it's under heavy mem usage, it screensavers, then crashes. I did run memtest86, all seems OK....
<silverlightning> I'm on  a new mac daily, not that fantastic?
<silverlightning> or rather, latest desktopmodel
<kyle__> silverlightning: So, mc'mini, iMac, or MacPro?
<silverlightning> imac
<silverlightning> the one with everything sort of integrated in the screen,
<silverlightning> large screen
<silverlightning> it is really nice
<silverlightning> however, does have some issues
<silverlightning> it mess up schematics at work, the program they use to set up pay/hours
<silverlightning> that is a horror really
<silverlightning> and it keeps disconnecting from the router
<silverlightning> for no apparent reason
<silverlightning> which mess up printing, cause printer is set up via router
<silverlightning> IT gang at work have been working on it for ages, and still the same on the newest macs
<silverlightning> for some reason windows computers are not affected
<silverlightning> the issue with wireless disconnecting, is on one particular computer
<silverlightning> mac osx has to be better than Ubuntu what ever they do, unless Ubuntu guys are allowed to choose hardware, make a drivers,
<kyle__> silverlightning: Is it wirelessly connected?  I've had some apple hardware be really finicky about wireless access.
<silverlightning> yes, really annoying with the mac wireless
 * kyle__ finds OSX to be a perfectly acceptible unix, unless you want to admin it like a normal unix...
<silverlightning> and only on the mac, not other computers, linux or windows
<silverlightning> did you ever fix issues with wireless on macs kyle__?
<kyle__> By using an apple airport at home.  Although we had one airport that actually caused the issue, and apple replaced it without a word, even though it was 4 months out of warantee.
<kyle__> They're pretty awesome when it comes to that sort of service.
<silverlightning> apple center in my town is sort of iffy
<silverlightning> not so good service and they could
<silverlightning> hope they are this time
<silverlightning> they have offered to take computer in for service and checkup, and will keep it for two weeks
<vsync_> they really branded os x as an unix as a pr-trick
<silverlightning> well, at least minimum one week
<vsync_> rotten apples, jobs 6 feet under
<kyle__> vsync_: yea, the fact you can boot into single user mode and it runs a BSD kernel is just a facade.....
<silverlightning> here apple brag about lasting hardware, stable os,
<silverlightning> which to an extent is true
<silverlightning> I'm not sure I understand really
 * kyle__ was being sarchastic.
<vsync_> yes I know
<kyle__> Ubuntu bug locked up on me.
<vsync_> BSD is sorta, unix-like
<vsync_> But i was referring to their big news some years ago when they officially branded os x as "unix"
 * kyle__ nods
<kyle__> With ubuntu's departure from a standard init, BSD is closer to unix than ubuntu you know.
<vsync_> you know, you can run a bsd-kernel with a linux system
 * kyle__ nods
<vsync_> but yes i get your point
<kyle__> Debian makes a release, but I've known some one-offs as well.  BSD kernel with a GNU userland.  Havn't actually seen the inverse, but it's just as possible.
<silverlightning> I burnt freeBSD a few hours ago
<silverlightning> CD
<vsync_> yeah sorry, what I meant was gnu with a bsd kernel, ehh it's 12pm here
 * kyle__ understands
<vsync_> used to run gentoo with a freebsd kernel many years ago, to try it out
<kyle__> teething infant kept me from getting my 6 hours last night.
<kyle__> silverlightning: FBSD is a fun OS to play with.  Quite good for servers.  Desktop usage isn't wasn't as pelesant, but I've done it.
<vsync_> I have bad vibes out of the Ports system
<silverlightning> oh I see
<silverlightning> kyle__: there is a pcBSD too
<vsync_> I guess bsd with a linux-kernel could make sense. At least linux is developed faster I'd assume
<vsync_> silverlightning there's many flavors of BSD, FreeBSD, NetBSD, OpenBSD...
<kyle__> vsync_: It never bothered me, but then I used to use NetBSD all the time on savlaged sparc hardware.
<silverlightning> some BSDs that work for laptops?
<silverlightning> and preferably light
<vsync_> it doesn't quite work that way with bsd's
<kyle__> silverlightning: FreeBSD and NetBSD can both do quite well on a laptop.  Their X drivers used to lag a bit behind those of linux (even though they use the same xorg/xfree86), so latest-greatest laptops may not have drivers.
<vsync_> If you're into this whole taking a walk on the wild side -thing, why not HaikuOS?
<kyle__> MMM BeOS alike.
<vsync_> yup
<silverlightning> haiku?
<vsync_> Yeah, it bases on this long-dead failed OS called BeOS
<silverlightning> I see
<silverlightning> I would rather have one that works though
<vsync_> BeOS fell short back in the 90's, and the new open source haikuos continues from that. But well, it's not proving out to be ... pretty much anything
<silverlightning> I was searching for a light running os, and someone mentioned freeBSD
<silverlightning> as much better than debian
<kyle__> BeOS was a beautiful thing.  It only failed because of a complete lack of drivers, an italian-car-inspired network stack (very fast, when it worked, which wasn't consistant), increadibly late releases, and a lack of software.
<jtaylor> silverlightning: debian has a bsd kernel as option
<silverlightning> kyle__: seems like it needed more time in development
 * kyle__ agrees, FBSD is better than deb in many ways.
 * kyle__ nods
<vsync_> debian's just a bit dated. For an OS that runs 'lightly', I'd go with arch
<silverlightning> jtaylor: never new that !
<jtaylor> vsync_: on what is arch based?
<jtaylor> and what is fbsd oO
<silverlightning> arch is like gentoo, you spend a week to get anything going?
<vsync_> no
<vsync_> jtaylor actually I can't remember
<kyle__> jtaylor: Arch is it's own thing.  Maybe they used LFS or crux as a starting point, but it's its own thing.
<jtaylor> what package management?
<kyle__> I apologize for the first "it's".  Should be its.
<vsync_> Thing is, there are some differences between distros, sure. But as to getting shit run lightly, you can pretty much strip every distro to it's bare bones to get it running lightly. Now with arch (pacman is probably the best package manager I've used), the installation is very very vanilla
<vsync_> and it runs very light by default, which is what you were looking for I think
<vsync_> configuring arch is a bit harder though, it leaves a lot to the end-user
<vsync_> which is good if you know what you're doing, of course
<ali1234> does arch have unity?
<vsync_> You can get unity on arch, sure
<jtaylor> ony ubuntu has unity
<jtaylor> really?
<ali1234> but is it packaged?
<vsync_> There seems to be unity from the AUR
<jtaylor> I was not aware of any ports
<ali1234> obviously i can compile it myself
<jtaylor> its not even in debian
<jtaylor> which is the obvious first palce for it to go
<vsync_> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=42311
<vsync_> AUR is user (not dev) maintained
<sebsebseb> hi
<17WAAGX0Y> anyone been using Kubuntu 11.10? how is it looking?
<silverlightning> anyone still here?
<sebsebseb> silverlightning: hi
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> do you know if wmp firefox plugin comes as default in lubuntu?
<silverlightning> It is suppose to work with chromium and opera too
<silverlightning> windows media plugin
<silverlightning> sebsebseb: are you testing 11.10 too?
<silverlightning> i have installed restricted extra packages from synaptic
<hotte76> Hello. I've just installed 11.10 Daily Biuld on my Thinkpad. Its an IntelI Core 2 Duo Machine with Intel onboard Graphics. It performed well under 11.04. But now in 11.10. the Intel Grafik isn't recognized. Its "unknown". DO you know why? Went out of the box at 11.04....   Everything is slow now, ans Unity in 2D....
<silverlightning> and I am wondering if I have it, or might have something conflicting
<silverlightning> hmm, do you get any picture at all hotte76?
<saulotoledo> Why GTK3.x on KDE do not load themes?
<hotte76> Yes, of course. But the whole machine runs slower than on 11.04. WHen i check the Graphic card it is said "unknown"
<silverlightning> you activated additional drivers?
<nico_> Is this for help?
<silverlightning> nico_:  if you are lucky
<hotte76> Where can i do this? I just searched for drivers
<nico_> i've been trying to get my system fixed for 2 days now, and can't seem to figure it out. i really don't want to install a fresh system :/
<silverlightning> menu-preferances-additonal drivers
<silverlightning> hotte76:
<silverlightning> nico_:  are you in 11.10?
<hotte76> i did that. After the search it is said (in german): There are no "propriet" drivers on this system
<nico_> I was in 11.04, but it may have upgraded to 11.10
<silverlightning> nico_: might not have, it takes for ever and huge upgrade, you would have noticed
<silverlightning> hotte76: you must go on a driver hunt
<hotte76> Or try to use linuxmint or something
<nico_> do you think i should continue trying to fix this system, or install a fresh 11.10
<hotte76> Is that an option? Mint?
<silverlightning> 11.10 comes in two days
<silverlightning> nico_: what's wrong?
<nico_> to be honest, i'm not even sure what's the problem at this point. my laptop turned off the other day due to a power issue, and once i had restarted it i couldn't boot my system. i've been off and on my live-cd since trying various things to fix the problem such as fsck.
<nico_> when i try to boot up my default system now it takes forever to load and eventually I get a black screen that says unity login:
<nico_> when i attempt to login my desktop account it tells me "pam error     critical! abort"
<famgod> can anyone help me with installing wordpress? I followed the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress ...i followed the instructions, i think everything working, apache is running, but when i got 127.0.0.1/wordpress it downloads a file named 'Download' with this inside it http://pastebin.com/43TuPnfX
<ali1234> famgod: you did not enable php properly
<famgod> alia1234 hmmm
<famgod> any suggestions on how to enable it?
<famgod> i installed php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<der> sony vaio touchpad doesn't work in ocelot
<der> didn't work in 11.04 too
<der> i see there's no classic gnome support in 11.10
<der> im doomed
<der> anyone else hate unity?
<famgod> yes
<famgod> i do
<famgod> http://johnwarford.blogspot.com/
<famgod> that has everything you need to get rid of unity
<famgod> and use gnome classic
<famgod> :)
<der> famgod, i just detest it, i don't know how it passed quality control
<der> been using 10.10 for as long as i can
<famgod> i can see it being okay
<famgod> for a touchpad
<famgod> touchscreen*
<famgod> or maybe a low res netbook
<der> my fan seems to never shut up since installing ocelot
<der> its a dual core 4 gb ram
<der> it's like they've dumbed down linux for the masses
<der> half the options to config and tweak are missing
<der> how does one remove the broadcast account or switched accounts at the top in taskbar ?
<der> i think it must be an error, can't even get properties with a right click
<der> i think im gonna go back to using gnewsense
<popsch> I just upgraded my machine to 11.10 and nautilus crashes constantly with a segmentation fault: #0  0x00007fc5583258be in gconf_client_get () from /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4
<der> yeah unity is the new windows virus
<jbicha> popsch: try uninstalling nautilus-open-terminal or any other nautilus extensions you have
<sebsebseb> der: Like Gnome Shell?
<sebsebseb> der: http://gnome3.org
<der> sebsebseb, are they going to merge at some stage?
<sebsebseb> der: what you mean merge?
<Daekdroom> Whatever he means, I don't think so.
<sebsebseb> der: it's in the 11.10 repos, but personally I would juse use Gnome Shell in other distros
<der> i think they're more designed for tablets
<sebsebseb> der: however yep  Ubuntu Classic Desktop is not in Gnome 2 at all, also Gnome 3 has a fall back mode that's more Gnome 2 like, again in the 11.10 repos
<sebsebseb> is not in 11.10 at all, I meant above
<der> yup at least 11.04 has fallback option to classic
<popsch> jbicha, removing nautilus-open-terminal did the trick. I assume it's a known problem then.
<sebsebseb> der: some distros still using Gnome 2 as well
<der> for a system that's no longer got evolution as the default mail client
<der> they've sure as hell left alot of config files and such lying around
<sebsebseb> der: oh?
<der> do a locate evolution
<sebsebseb> yep Thunderbird is the default email client now, howver evolution is in the repos
<jbicha> popsch: bug 865115 maybe it's fixed with the new proposed ubuntuone-client-gnome
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 865115 in nautilus-open-terminal (Ubuntu Oneiric) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_client_get(), if both nautilus-open-terminal and ubuntuone-client-gnome are installed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865115
 * der when 11.10 comes out I is setting my homepage to distrowatch.com for a new home :)
<popsch> jbicha, well, also the incremental search doesn't work and now it crashed on libc. will be fun times now
<sebsebseb> der: heh :D
<Johnny_Giggles> I like to do a lot of coding in C.  I use nano, gcc, clang, and the bash Terminal.  Can anyone tell me why I should upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10?
<zenrox> newer viersions of thoes tools
<Johnny_Giggles> Can 11.10 be virtualized within virtualbox on Windows 7 okay?
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-12
<Stanley00> Johnny_Giggles: maybe. but why dont you use it on a live CD. It will perform better on live CD.
<Johnny_Giggles> you're joking... liveCDs experience horrible slowness when accessing the CD
<Stanley00> Johnny_Giggles: then, how about live USB? ;)
<sandra> G'day my fellow Oneiric inmates :-)
<sandra> I trust all of you are doing well.
<sandra> I'm relatively new to Ubuntu and would like ask if anyone is experiencing difficulties with Nautilus and with attempting to install nvidia's latest stable driver 285.05.09 video driver ?
<sandra> As far as Nautilus goes when I attempt to select a folder or folder on another partition it nautilus box disappears and at times hangs my track pad completly .
<sandra> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Odd thing is I don't have any of these problems under Natty.
<Johnny_Giggles> sandra, wait a month until the bugs are fixed... :)
<sandra> johnny_Giggles: Thank you
<pangolin> what is the dd command to wipe clean a USB stick?
<pangolin> Does the usb stick need to be formatted before I dd an iso to it?
<Stanley00> pangolin: why dont you use the "USB startup disk creator"? Installed by default on Ubuntu?
<pangolin> Stanley00: because umm no reason just want to try dd :)
<Stanley00> pangolin: btw, dd if=/path/to/your/file.iso of=/dev/sdX , make sure the "of=" point to your USB,
<pangolin> Stanley00: and I can leave the USB as unallocated space?
<pangolin> right now it has no file system
<Stanley00> pangolin: yes, dd will copy "raw" data, so you dont need to do anything with your USB
<pangolin> ok, cool thanks for the info
<Stanley00> pangolin: yw ;)
<IanWizard-Cloud> Is it out yet?
<IanWizard-Cloud> :P
<IanWizard-Cloud> JK
<IanWizard-Cloud> Thought I'd get things primed.
<GTRsdk>  when booting , where it would normally show the boot logo, my monitor says "Out of Range". Is there a way to see what resolution is being used?
<Logan_> IanWizard-Cloud: #uubntu-release-party
<Logan_> * #ubuntu-release-party
<IanWizard-Cloud> Logan_: oh, I thought it was always here.
<IanWizard-Cloud> I've completely forgotten about over there, thanks Logan_ :)
<Logan_> No problem.
<IanWizard-Cloud> I do actually have a relevant question, that I've seen mixed results on.   What will be the default DE for desktop in 11.10?
<jbicha> IanWizard-Cloud: what mixed results have you seen?
<IanWizard-Cloud> jbicha: Unity, and Gnome 3
<GTRsdk> IanWizard-Cloud: Ubuntu (Unity) and Ubuntu 2D
<jbicha> ^ which use GNOME 3 apps and libraries, but GNOME Shell is a separate install
<IanWizard-Cloud> I have enough problems with my system crashing on my laptop anyway though, so I try to avoid the RCs
<IanWizard-Cloud> So Ubuntu 2D is just a "flatter" :P Unity?
<IanWizard-Cloud> Sorry if I'm getting too off-topic for this channel.
<GTRsdk> IanWizard-Cloud: actually, they are both similar, but 2D is more basic and uses less resources
<IanWizard-Cloud> GTRsdk: yeah, that's what I meant.
<GTRsdk> for the most part, the appearance is very similar
<IanWizard-Cloud> Ok, thank you all, I look forward to it.
<IanWizard-Cloud> Great work, and all that.
<iszak> Is 11.10 rolled yet?
<iszak> Just waiting for all the mirrors or something?
<GTRsdk> iszak: there are isos
<iszak> GTRsdk, they're deemed the stable final release yeah?
<GTRsdk> but the release manager must release the iso to be used
<iszak> but I can download it now and install it and that's the final release?
<GTRsdk> iszak: not 100% stable, but stable enough for me to use right now
<iszak> okay stable probably wasn't the right word, are they the final release?
<pangolin> no
<GTRsdk> it would be as close as you can get right now
<pangolin> they are probably extrememly close to the final
<GTRsdk> they will probably add an update or two to the final
<pangolin> extremely*
<iszak> alright
<GTRsdk> there are about 40 hours between now and 11.10 release
<iszak> guess I'll have to wait 2 days :P
<pangolin> yup
<GTRsdk> iszak: if you download and install, (in a perfect world) it would act like the final. But there could be some bugs, but you would get the same updates
<iszak> well I'll be reinstall completely with wubi
<jbicha> iszak: wubi doesn't always work as well as a regular install
<iszak> yeah I know
<iszak> jbicha, what are the downsides again?
<GTRsdk> iszak: for wubi or plain 11.10?
<iszak> wubi
<D_Russ> hello all
<iszak> GTRsdk, ?
<GTRsdk> iszak: I don't know much about wubi, so I can't help you there. Sorry.
<jbicha> iszak: I've heard several stories about upgrades failing & then the user being unable to boot into Windows or Ubuntu
<jbicha> the scariest part for me is that I don't know of any devs that regularly use wubi so it's not as thoroughly tested
<BlueProtoman> Anyone here know how I might get Ubuntu on my laptop working?  When I dual-boot it (opposed to Windows 7) via GRUB, I only get a blinking cursor.  I can access recovery mode (aka a shell), though.
<GTRsdk> BlueProtoman: are the latest updates installed?
<BlueProtoman> GTRsdk: In terms of what, exactly?
<GTRsdk> BlueProtoman: everything up to yesterday
<BlueProtoman> GTRsdk: Not THE latest.  Ubuntu 11.04, a modified (official) ISO with some different graphics drivers.
<BlueProtoman> The MD5 checked out.
<GTRsdk> BlueProtoman: I think getting a 11.10 iso would probably be the best
<BlueProtoman> GTRsdk: But will it be able to run on my weird-ass laptop?  It's got dual GPUs, an Intel HD 3000 and a nVidia GeForce 520M.
<GTRsdk> BlueProtoman: it probably could since Ubuntu supports a wide variety of hardware
<BlueProtoman> GTRsdk: Well, I tried the regular 11.04 before, but got nowhere; the installer didn't even run, and the MD5 of the ISO checked out
<GTRsdk> BlueProtoman: I think trying 11.10 and 10.04 would be best.
<BlueProtoman> Why, were there driver regressions from 10.04?
<BlueProtoman> As for 11.10, what changes does that make which might affect my situation?
<BlueProtoman> GTRsdk?
<GTRsdk> BlueProtoman: Linux Kernel 3.0 and GNOME 3.1.92 (I think)
<BlueProtoman> And that's in 11.10.  OK, when does that come out?
<GTRsdk> less than 40 hours from now
<BlueProtoman> Hrm.
<BlueProtoman> I really wanted to get Ubuntu on my new laptop ASAP.  :/
<BlueProtoman> No one seems to be helpful.
<famgod> http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/
<famgod> google for the win
<famgod> and you dont have a weird laptop
<famgod> all core i's have an integrated gpu on the cpu die
<famgod> so if you have a core i series laptop that has a dedicated chip
<famgod> then you have dual graphics
<famgod> blah
<famgod> he left lol
<zenrox> thats still killer linux for the win
<johnjohn101> what is the hybrid graphics?
<zenrox> looks like running an onboard gpu that is on the cpu to work in concert with a decated gpu
<D_Russ> hello all
<sandra> Hello D_Russ :-)
<D_Russ> hi, snadra
<D_Russ> anyone using 11.10 as there primary?
<sandra> Would love to use Oneiric as my prmary but unfortunately it's not ready for prime time on my HP-HDX-18-Notebook
<GTRsdk> D_Russ: that would be offtopic, but I am.
<D_Russ> how is it working out GTRsdk? more stable than 11.04?
<GTRsdk> I think it is more stable
<D_Russ> ohh ok so whatst the offtopic chanell
<GTRsdk> offtopic: #ubuntu-offtopic
<D_Russ> is it any faster
<sandra> D_Russ: it's not any faster then Natty when approaching it from day to day use for me.
<Johnny_Giggles> What gcc and clang version are in 11.10?
<Johnny_Giggles> 11.04 is 4.5.2 and 2.8
<pangolin> gcc: Installed: 4:4.6.1-2ubuntu5
<pangolin> clang: 2.9-11ubuntu1
<sandra> lol brb Oneiric choked on me again have to reboot
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | D_Russ
<ubottu> D_Russ: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Roasted> did anybody lose their sound card with the recent kernel update?
<D_Russ> jordan_U, http://imagebin.org/178600
<Jordan_U> D_Russ: Is it only with text that you see particular issues? Have you tried changing the font rendering preferences (System Settings > Appearance > Fonts tab).
<D_Russ> thats in inkscape
<D_Russ> a custom font that i downloaded from the web
<D_Russ> thats where i notice the jaggies most
<D_Russ> mainly with fonts or when i am moving widows with wobble effects enables
<D_Russ> enabled
<Jordan_U> D_Russ: I don't think anti-ailiasing is enabled with compiz by default as it would be too GPU intensive, but that can be changed.
<D_Russ> will it slow me down? i have l earned to live with it
<Jordan_U> D_Russ: It depends on your graphics card and how many other apps you generally have that use OpenGL.
<D_Russ> i see
<D_Russ> how do i enable it. would like to give it a try.
<munikar> i heard that synaptic is absent in 11.10. is it true?
<munikar> why all silent?
<rww> because it's sleep time for many, and your question got answered in #ubuntu-offtopic already
<munikar> sleep time?
<munikar> its only sleep time in the west, i'm from the east
<rww> hence me saying "many" and not "everywhere on the planet"
<phanindra> hi I hav updated ubuntu 11.10 beta and my ubuntu wont start
<phanindra> the boot screen shows messages and it stops at alsa ++ emulating something
<phanindra> I've managed to login by pressing contol+alt+f2 and logged in as root
<phanindra> killed the process lightdm and started it again
<phanindra> but even then it took more time to boot than earlier
<phanindra> plz help
<GTRsdk> phanindra: I think a daily CD would probably be better than upgrading
<phanindra> oh bt how can i recover my data now I dont want to re-install
<phanindra> bt I can if there's no other option
<GTRsdk> phanindra: did you have encryption enabled?
<phanindra> yes
<GTRsdk> phanindra: that complicates things. Did you have the encryption key saved so you can decrypt it?
<Girly-Girl> phanindra: If you have access to tty, you can copy the files using "cp"
<phanindra> yes
<phanindra> ya I can do that but is there any other way to recover my ubuntu
<Severian> Did something change about encryption?  I almost always use encrypted filesystems and so I wonder if I should be concerned here.
<GTRsdk> Severian: encrypted filesystems make retrieving your files a much more complicated process, and even impossible if you do not save the key
<Severian> true, kind of.  I remember my pass phrase.  That is all you really need.
<phanindra> shud i report this as a bug?
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | This channel is not a replacement for logging bugs | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Beta 2 released: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta2 | See #ubuntu-release-party for 11.10 release festivities :D
<vega-> has there really been no updates for the last 5 days?
<Stefan80> vega-: yea it because of the final release
<GirlyGirl> vega-: There have been but not much
<nico_> Just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and it won't boot.. is there a way to fix this?
<Chotaz> nico_, you couldn't wait 1 day ? XD
<th_> upgraded from 11.04?
<th_> Chotaz: current repo state = final so quite irrelevant wether press releases are out or not :P
<nico_> I couldn't :(
<nico_> I did a fresh install of it
<Chotaz> th_, thanks for the head up, I had no idea, and you just made my statement irrelevant xD
<nico_> I want to get it working asap
<nico_> sick of natty
<th_> what's the problem, exactly? "won't boot" is as useful as "my car doesn't start what's wrong" =P
<th_> any errors?
<nico_> I start my system, and it doesn't do anything
<nico_> black screen
<ali1234> make sure the battery is charged
<nico_> i ran fsck
<th_> so you won't get even terminal?
<nico_> an it still isn't loading
<ali1234> how did you run fsck if it wont boot?
<nico_> am i able to get to terminal without loading the system?
<nico_> i went to recovery
<ali1234> so it gets to grub then
<th_> for starters you could check if it's X that's not starting, let it "boot" with blank screen and try if ctrl-alt-f5 gets you to terminal
<nico_> yes I get grub fine
<th_> try ^ that first
<nico_> once i get to terminal what are my options
<GirlyGirl> th_: Current repo state ... depends the kubuntu team will be upgrading all kde packages to a new version just before release
<th_> nico_: well, for starters that'll rule out other problems
<th_> nico_: check first if it's X or not
<th_> checking 'dmesg' for errors and /var/X11/error.log or somesuch could help
<GirlyGirl> nico_: If you can boot in try "sudo apt-get install -f"
<nico_> alright, i'll try this stuff now
<ali1234> damn i knew i should not have installed xfce
<ali1234> now folders open with thunar under unity
<ali1234> that's even after i removed xfce4 and did an autoremove
<micahg> ali1234: file a bug? wfm with nautilus
<ali1234> i'm going to have to file two
<nico_> back, i am able to load terminal
<nico_> i tried sudo apt-get install -f and it didn't work
<nico_> something about a read only file system
<nico_> x wont load
<vlt> Hello. I want to playback an Audio CD. Can someone help me? I inserted it and now I got a new icon in the Unity bar. What to do to play it now?
<nico_> Anyone else having issues with 11.10 not loading properly?
<vlt> When I click on the Audio CD icon nautilus file browser opens.
<vlt> Then? Should I open Banshee?
<vlt> Ok, I did it. Banshee doesn't play it. Anyone successfully tried playing an Audio CD?
<vega-> alright.. unity/compiz have now crashed three times during last few hours
<vega-> looking good for final release!
<vega-> sigh
<nico_> at least you're able to get it running
<nico_> I can't even get a login screen
<th_> well things were getting too stable so it was time to rewrite all the desktop libs
<th_> =P
<th_> like nux or whatever the new toolkit for unity is
<th_> this have been more or less stable for me with 11.10 anyway, thankfully
<th_> =P
<vlt> Ok, maybe playing an Audio CD is too much ... Let's try a DVD ...
<vlt> I inserted a DVD now. What is supposed to happen?
<holybladder> Hi folks. Got a weird one in my Oneiric (upgraded from 11.04 this morning), on two different machines (netbook and desktop): Terminal is constantly spewing "ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from /etc/ld.so.preload cannot be preloaded: ignored." I've googled it but only found reports of this happening when Skype or Cheese is loaded - and Cheese is working fine, if a bit choppy. Any known bugs?
<GirlyGirl> holybladder: Graphic releated problem it seems
<GirlyGirl> But is the system usable?
<holybladder> It is, but seems slow even accounting for the upgrade, wondering if this constant screaming from the error is slowing things down - it seems to be happening constantly somewhere, anything I do on the command line from "ls" to a package install brings at least one of them and usually more
<th_> sudo apt-get remove libv4l
<th_> :p
<holybladder> Hehe...good thought. Guess I can always reinstall it afterwards if it pooches my webcam apps, see if that fixes it...
<popsch> touchpad-indicator doesn't work properly on oneiric (release candidate)
<GirlyGirl> holybladder: For me on fresh install on Kubuntu ... after installing ubuntu-desktop I find gtk3 stuff really slow ... kde 4.7 however is very fast
<GirlyGirl> I'll check for the same error
<GirlyGirl> hmm no bt I do get different errors
<vlt> I inserted a video DVD, clicked on the icon, nautilus opened. Then I clicked on "open video player". Now I got a message dialog that says something like "missing plugin to playback". Playing back with vlc did work. What di I need to install to make the video player (what's its name) work?
<vlt> The video player seems to be totem, the dialog is a python process "gstreamer-codec-install"
<vlt> I changed the default application for DVDs to "vlc". But when I click on the icon it's still totem opening complaining about missing plugins.
 * vlt wonders who would ever be able to use an Ubuntu system.
<Severian> I use several Ubuntu systems every day, vlt.
<vlt> Severian: Did you try to playback an audio CD yet?
<Severian> No, I always rip them to ogg files and play those.
<vlt> Severian: When I click on one of the ogg files in the examples folder Banshee opens and starts to play. How to stop the music?
<Severian> Unplug the speakers?
<vlt> built-in
<Severian> Banshee is popular, but I don't like it.  I like simpler programs like vlc.  I tell nautilus to use vlc to play music.
<Severian> Banshee must have a control to stop playing, though.
<vlt> Severian: I told nautilus to open DVDs with vlc but it still uses totem.
<vlt> When I press it nothing happens.
<Severian> right click on the dvd icon and say open with vlc.
<Severian> I don't have a machine handy with a dvd drive or I would be more specific.
<holybladder> GirlyGirl: th_: Thanks guys, got it nailed down. In case anyone else has the same problem (seems possible since I had it on two systems), it turns out libv4l has been moved from /usr/lib to /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu, obviously a pointer hasn't been updated somewhere. I softlinked it back up and the error went away. System definitely seems a little faster now.
<vlt> Severian: right click only offers "eject"
<Severian> vlt. as I said above, I don't have a machine with a DVD drive running at the moment.  So, I can't tell you much more.
<Severian> I am doing some fresh build of machines for charity and they only have CD drives.  I have my own DVD systems put away for a couple of days to make room.  Sorry.
<vlt> hmmm ... release date is tomorrow?
<Severian> So, the calendar says.
<sebsebseb> hi
<vlt> Now I tried to copy a CD. I opened brasero and chose "copy cd/dvd". Now I got an error message: "not all needed apps and libs installed, please manually install 'toc2cue' and 'cdrdao'".
<vlt> I installed cdrdao but there's no toc2cue in apt.
<vlt> Again: Who is supposed to use this?
<Severian> cdrdao should provide it, I believe
<vlt> After installing cdrdao I still got an error message like "binary not found". I clicked OK and now it seems as if the image is created.
<Severian> If you run brasero from a terminal prompt, you may be able to look there and get a better error message.  But, it seems you accomplished your goal.
<Severian> vlt, I suggest you install k3b.  It is a much better cd/dvd burning program.
<vlt> Severian: I want to know whether Ubuntu is usable for people like my mother. So I installed 11.10 to see whether it works. I experienced so many problems by now, I don't think Ubuntu is ready.
<iceroot> vlt: you are using a beta and are angrsy because there are problems?
<iceroot> vlt: are you sure 11.10 is the correct one for you?
<Severian> The systems I am setting up today are going to people with very little or no computer experience.  I give them a couple of hours of basic training and they do fine.  I am still using Natty for them and I have it boot into Gnome.  I can give you my setup info, if you want it.
<vlt> iceroot: I checked 11.04 before and wanted to see if it got better in 11.10.
<vlt> iceroot: When will all these problems be fixed when release date is tomorrow?
<Lynoure> Does anyone else have weird sound problems in skype? About 3/4 of my sound just gets chopped off.
<iceroot> vlt: no
<iceroot> vlt: beacuse of that, dont use a new release at the release-date
<iceroot> vlt: if you want a stbale-system use 10.04
<Lynoure> ...I've tried with audacity and it's clearly with skype, not with microphone/recording in general
<iceroot> vlt: if you are facing problems, create bugs (if there are no bugs about that issue)
<GirlyGirl> vlt: Please file a bug report then to help fix it
<vlt> iceroot, GirlyGirl: I filed a bunch of reports yesterday.
<iceroot> vlt: good
<GirlyGirl> vlt: If you want to "try" the final candidate iso in testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all
<iceroot> vlt: but its hart to fix all your reports until tomorrow
<iceroot> vlt: but reporting a bug is always the best idea when facing problems
<sebsebseb> Where are people from in here then?
<sebsebseb> England for me
<sebsebseb> wrong channel
<vlt> GirlyGirl: Is this different from the version I'm running now (that says it's up to date)?
<Severian> Dallas, Texas, here
<iceroot> vlt: no
<iceroot> vlt: its the same version
<GirlyGirl> vlt: not really but you can help test it .. if you find a major issue and link a bug there it will be fixed by release
<sebsebseb> Severian: England
<flexxxv> hey, I just added a patch for launchpad problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/810093 . Should I change to "in progress"? and what should I do to get it in 11.10 kernel?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 810093 in linux (Ubuntu) "The new (2.6.39+) samsung_laptop kernel module causes serious backlight flickering - makes the desktop unusable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iceroot> flexxxv: no, just add the tag "patch"
<iceroot> flexxxv: i can do it also for you if you dont know how to do
<flexxxv> i think I can do it
<flexxxv> so tag patch is added. now all I can do is wait?
<iceroot> flexxxv: let me have a look
<iceroot> flexxxv: that is not a correct patchfile
<iceroot> flexxxv: just the diff is needed (best to create with "diff -u") also its always a good idea to name the person which was creating the patch
<flexxxv> I named the person
<iceroot> flexxxv: i would suggest to remove the mail-text from the patch, just post the real patch there
<flexxxv> so i should create a diff between original samsung-laptop.c and my patched samsung-laptop.c and add this to launchpad?
<iceroot> flexxxv: correct
<flexxxv> how about the other patches at http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/gregkh/patches.git;a=tree ? They sound pretty usefull
<iceroot> flexxxv: use "diff -u old-file new-file = my-patch""
<iceroot> flexxxv: are they for the reported issue in launchpad?
<flexxxv> no
<iceroot> flexxxv: then dont put them to that bug-report
<flexxxv> ok
<flexxxv> i'll try this
<flexxxv> wait a second ;)
<iceroot> flexxxv: very usefull is also #ubuntu-bugs  which is a better place for something like that and general patch-questions
<love> Hi all I have been using 11.10 for a mouth or so now and have found that it to be fantastic, so thank you all for you great work!
<flexxxv> thx
<love> I was also over the moon to find that the noise cancellation on my internal laptop mic was finely working and my voice sounded crystal clear!
<love> flexxxv, :-) and thank you really I mean it I am so grateful and wish I could do more to support the open source community, but I can't code myself out of a wet paper bag and I don't have capital.
<iceroot> love: the best support is to use the software and give feedback (bugs) on launchpad
<flexxxv> love: I just applied a patch done by Greg Kroah-Hartman so thank him ;)
<iceroot> love: also there are always people needed for translation
<love> It just that after a few weeks and a few updates 11.10 becomes unusable and I have to go back to 11.04 and then I can't use my internal mic any more for things like Skype
<love> Cool
<flexxxv> iceroot: I just created and added the patch. would you like to take a shot look at it?
<dr_willis>  like ntfs on a ssd drive?
<iceroot> flexxxv: sure
<iceroot> flexxxv: i dont know if the patch itself is ok but the steps doing in launchpad are ok
<flexxxv> ok thx I think the patch should be right. I just used my modified samsung-laptop.c and a original file from linux source archive
<flexxxv> so now it is waiting time?
<iceroot> flexxxv: correct
<iceroot> flexxxv: there should be a bot coming which is saying "because of the tag "patch" this bug will get a review soon"
<flexxxv> iceroot: thx for help
<iceroot> flexxxv: you are welcome
<love> I think opensource software promotes love and well-being between all humans
<love> Say if I run 11.10 beta 2 but uncheck the backports from the updates is there a better chance that it wont go bad on me?
<flexxxv> love: I think there won't be any backports until realease
<flexxxv> love: backports are ports of software from the next release (which doesn't exists yet)
<love> flexxxv, cool so it is the normal updates that are braking things for me
<love> flexxxv, cool thanks for clearing that up for me, I don't think that I fully understood what what they are until now
<love> So it I enable backports in 11.04 I might get what I am looking for?
<love> How about pre-released? is it a good idea to have that enabled?
<flexxxv> love: You might, but take a look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty-backports/allpackages
<love> I just did it and got nothing
<flexxxv> there are only very few packges backportet. what do you mean with you got nothing?
<love> I got no new packages after checking the back ports option then running "sudo apt-get update -f" and then the same but with upgrade
<flexxxv> love: this means all packages are up to date :D I already told you that there are only a very few packages backported. the list is at this link: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty-backports/allpackages
<love> Say I have been wondering for a while why sometimes when I run upgrade from the terminal I get nothing but when I run the Ubuntu GUI update manager I get some packages?
<love> flexxxv, yeah thanks I was having a look at that list
<love> I think I am just going to install 11.10 again
<flexxxv> love: ubuntu gui also tries dist-upgrade but normally you should get all updates over cli
<love> And hope for the best
<love> Yar thanks for that reply, it is a real misty to me, it has only happened a few times and I have seen other people report the same thing
<Lynoure> love: you mentioned sound problems with skype... what kind did you have?
<love> Lynoure, It is not an issue with Skpye but more an issue with the noise cancelling of the audio driver my laptops internal microphone
<love> And it is an issue with 11.04 but fixed in 11.10
<Lynoure> love: ah, not then same as I have... mine eats sounds. just chops off some of it.
<love> I was so happy when I realised this, but 11.10 keeps braking really bad after updates at the moment so I am not sure what to do
<love> Lynoure, Ooo that doesn't sound like much fun
<Lynoure> love: well, on the upside might be something that gets me to move off Skype to real SIP :)
<love> Yes I wish not to use Skype any more also
<love> In the fist place it is all closed source
<love> And secondly it now has new owners that I would prefer to have nothing to do with if at all possible
<siouX_> to upgrade  to 11.10 i need to change my repository? or only do `update-manager -d` ?
<love> I wish there was an open-source client that could connect with Skype like with other messaging software
<love> But I know that that is not possible because of the whole closed source mentality
<love> Damn it closed source sucks!
<love> Is beta 2 the last beta for 11.10?
<jussi> love: for messaging there is, but you need skype installed afaik
<jussi> (skype has a messaging api)
<Lynoure> love: you can use kopete as skype front end, but then it's just a frontend.
<vsync_> if apple would've bought skype, everyone would be totally fab about it, yes?
<jussi> vsync_:  offtopic, but no.
<love> jussi, cool but I am more thinking for voice
<Lynoure> love: there is also open skype project but I don't konw what's the state of it.
<vsync_> love there's an rc out I think
<Andy80> hi all
<love> Lynoure, well at lest that that is something (the front end that is)
<love> vsync_, you are exiting me!
<Lynoure> love: and other voice-over-ip things are worth trying, if your conversation partners are not somehow married to skype.
<vega-> vsync_: no there isn't an rc
<Andy80> every morning I boot my desktop PC with Ubuntu 11.10 it, some way, locks on boot... I can wait for minutes but nothing happens and the disks are not writing anything.... I always have to CTRL+ALT+CANC to reboot it. The second boot always goes fine. How can I understand what happens if the screen is black? (or better... is violet, Ubuntu violet)
<mvo> siouX_: update-manager -d or do-release-upgrade -d will do
<love> vega-, Oh well it was nice to fell some hope even thought it was fleeting
<vega-> Andy80: same problem here, once on a while
<vega-> overall, oneiric quality just sucks
<love> vsync_, Apple are also a closed source based company
<vsync_> vega- there is
<love> Lynoure, Yes would love to but it's that old thing were I am talking to people running Windows and OS 10 and they want to just use Skype
<ali1234> love: buy a n900
<ali1234> you won't even know you are using skype
<ali1234> best feature of that phone
<ali1234> don't bother with linux desktop skype, it's useless
<love> The idea of installing another piece of software to do the same thing just dosen't make scenes to them
<Andy80> once more I strongly agree with that person that proposed a monthly release... actually software is release buggy to fit the next release and not when it's ready. Developers don't want to wait other 6 months to have their features included.... with a monthly release if it's not ready in 6 months it could be in 7 or 8. But this is another story...
<Lynoure> ali1234: actually worked fine for me about 2 weeks back :)
<s1> use " Ekiga " instead of Skype, and Gnu Call is coming.
<Andy80> ali1234: or an N9 ;)
<ali1234> i dunno if N9 has skype or not
<love> ali1234, nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not symbian! please!
<ali1234> but if it does and it works as well as the N900, and you can find somewhere that actually sells them, then sure, get a N9
<ali1234> love: *facepalm*
<love> Oh sorry
<love> That was my only Nokia experience resonantly and it left me wondering what on earth they were trying to achieve
<Lynoure> I suspect my skype sound problems are somehow pulseaudio related. Will have to try with killed respawn-blocked pulseaudio when I get back home.
<love> Anyway I just wanted the noise cancelling to work for my internal microphone in Ubuntu
<howieson31> hello i have ubuntu 11.10 but my wlan stick d-link dwa-140 rev.2 is ok but only with 100kb speed any idea?
<love> I never got too fancy with beating pulse audio into submission, I don't think it is my calling in life
<love> Thanks all for the discussion and the suggestions
<howieson31> can anybody help me?
<howieson31> with my network problem
<howieson31> hello have anybody a d-link wlan stick and the same problem
<alvin> Andy80: If you want to know what's going on at boot, vote for bug 328881. Ubuntu hasn't had boot logging in over 4 years now I think. It would be a big help for problem solving to actually know where something goes wrong.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328881 in upstart "init: support logging of job output" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328881
<alkisg> I installed oneiric in a VM a couple of weeks ago, and in ~/.profile I see "export LANGUAGE="en_AU:en" etc. I didn't put them there.
<alkisg> Anyone other has those? Where did they come from?
<alkisg> They're not in /etc/skel/.profile, so why would a package mess with a user's .profile?
<iceroot> alkisg: packages are not touching ~/.* but programs do
<alkisg> iceroot: ok, any insights on which program put those there?
<iceroot> alkisg: like a program for languga-support which is touching ~/.*
<alkisg> gnome-language-support?
<iceroot> alkisg: there are many which can do it
<alkisg> iceroot: none *should* do it though, so I'd need to file a bug for those that do
<alkisg> lightdm touches .dmrc, understandable
<alkisg> But .profile?!
<iceroot> alkisg: if you change your locales for a user, of course its touching ~/.*
<iceroot> alkisg: there is no other place for the program to set something like that then ~/.*
<alkisg> iceroot: so far, gdm used /var/cache/gdm/username for storing dmrc
<iceroot> alkisg: there is no gdm in 11.10
<alkisg> In any case, I can understand light changing my .dmrc, but not .profile
<alkisg> OK thanks for your input, I'll try to pinpoint which package causes the problem..
<alkisg> (and it put the wrong language there too :))
<iceroot> alkisg: ok
<alkisg> A newly created user doesn't have that problem
<alkisg> Maybe it's been reported + fixed already
<alkisg> Ah, got it, it's "gnome-control-center region"
<iceroot> alkisg: but the program is doing that, not the package itself
<alkisg> iceroot: yes, but I meant that programs are parts of a package, and I can't report bugs for programs; only for packages
<iceroot> alkisg: of course
<iceroot> alkisg: but speaking of "a package is doing that" means (for me) the pre/postinst is doing the job at the installation with apt-get
<iceroot> alkisg: but the bug must be created against gnome-control-center-region (or whatever the package is called)
<alkisg> iceroot: at first I thought that a package had put a script somewhere that ran at logon, that's why I used this phrase
<iceroot> alkisg: ah ok
<alkisg> Now that it's clear that user intervention is needed, yeah, I wouldn't use it either, you're right about that
<alkisg> Thank you :)
<iceroot> alkisg: will you create a bug?
<alkisg> iceroot: it looks like it's intentional, I'll have to dig a bit more
<alkisg> I mean, so far the user language was stored in .dmrc
<alkisg> And LANGUAGE, LC_MESSAGES etc weren't set at the user session
<iceroot> alkisg: ok, because i dont see a problem about changing .profile because that is also affecting the shell (and that is normally what you want)
<alkisg> So I only had a LANG=el_GR.UTF-8 in /etc/default/locale, and that was sufficient
<alkisg> Now if I just open that "keyboard preferences" window, and click english, then back to greek (so no change), and I close it, I get a whole lot of entries in my .profile that I don't want
<iceroot> alkisg: like?
<alkisg> LC_MESSAGES etc
<iceroot> but what is wrong about that?
<iceroot> or is also LC_ALL set?
<alkisg> LANG (by the system), LANGUAGE, LC_MESSAGES, LC_CTYPE and LC_COLLATE by .profile
<alkisg> So LANG=C program no longer suffices to get english text from a program
<alkisg> I have to manually unset all those
<iceroot> hm
<alkisg> And the UI is a bit strange, clicking on english + back to greek, i.e. no change, shouldn't actually write anything
<alkisg> No cancel button, nothing
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<gnomefreak> my "i" look weird. it looks like it slants to the right a little
<gnomefreak> hi BluesKaj
<Pici> gnomefreak: perhaps thats just how the ubuntu mono font looks?
<gnomefreak> Pici: it is, well at leasst in gnometerminal
<gnomefreak> s/gnometerminal/gnome-terminal
<BluesKaj> hi gnomefreak
<Pici> I'm too used to deja vu sans mono to use any other monospace font.
<gnomefreak> even BluesKaj "i" looks like mine :)
<gnomefreak> i cond of like it
<gnomefreak> kind
<sagaci> are mere mortals like myself unable to file bugs against precise as of yet?
<BluesKaj> there's no "I" in my nick , gnomefreak
<BluesKaj> it's a"j"
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: not name but your comments
<BluesKaj> ok
<gnomefreak> i miss my gnome-terminal system beep
<BluesKaj> personally i don't care for the ubuntu font
<_melvin_> HI. on 11.10 / gnome3 the gnome-terminal always show the menubar.
<_melvin_> i tryed on a migrated user and on a new created user
<_melvin_> second thing. sshfs freeze the gnome3 shell.
<jbicha> _melvin_: try uninstalling indicator-applet (it was removed from the Oneiric archives anyway as it doesn't work in gnome-panel 3 yet)
<maxb> Is anyone else noticing that dragging windows around the screen is acting very odd since yesterday's updates?
<maxb> Windows no longer follow the movement of the mouse, but seem to lag behind it or jitter wildly around the screen
<_melvin_> ok. i'll try that
<gnomefreak> maxb: mine worksa fine in Unity-3D
<gnomefreak> s/worksa/works
<gnomefreak> crap i forgot to reboot. be back soon
<_melvin_> jbicha, the indcator-applet isn't installed
<_melvin_> i have upgraded gnome to 3.2 with ppa
<gnomefreak> is there an app to catalog your book collection. (not e-books) or both in one app would be great as well
<gnomefreak> search using "search books | less" doesnt bring up nothing that i could find. I do remember us having one just dont recall name
<Pici> !info alexandria
<ubottu> Package alexandria does not exist in oneiric
<Pici> what?
<gnomefreak> !alexandria
 * Pici checks
<gnomefreak> or not
<gnomefreak> me too
<Lynoure> !info avidemux
<ubottu> Package avidemux does not exist in oneiric
<Lynoure> Lots of things missing still.
<gnomefreak> its clalexandria
<Zahrada> Hi
<gnomefreak> sorry cl-alexandria
<Zahrada> Are the issues of the new ubuntu and the ATI drivers resolved?
<Zahrada> If not, I'm probably going to wait a bit with upgrading tomorrow.
<gnomefreak> well that is all about lisp
<Ian_Corne> Not as far as I know Zahrada
<gnomefreak> Zahrada: fglrx are still broken
<Ian_Corne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<Ian_Corne> tomorow already
<gnomefreak> i dont see fglrx being fixed long before release
<Pici> gnomefreak: Looks like alexandria is no longer installable in debian or ubuntu, maybe upstream has fixed it by now though... there was also a general 'collections' manager too, let me see if I recall the name.
<gnomefreak> oops release is tomorrow
<Zahrada> exactly gnomefreak.
<bjsnider> amd often int he past has released a fglrx update at the same moment as a new ubuntu release
<gnomefreak> Pici: Tellico
<Pici> gnomefreak: gcstar was what I was thinking of.
<Pici> Which is present in 11.10
<gnomefreak> Pici: thanks. i teest both out
<sagaci> yay, Oct 13th here :D
<gnomefreak> crap Tellico is kde :( so gcstar it is
<jbicha> Pici: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=639435
<ubottu> Debian bug 639435 in alexandria "package no longer installable" [Serious,Fixed]
<misse-> Hi, anyone know how to get compiz wallpaper plugin working? The gconf-key to disable "show desktop" in nautilus isn't there anynmore
<Pici> jbicha: yes, fixed by removing the package.
<gnomefreak> looks like gcstar will work great. thanks Pici
<Pici> gnomefreak: no problem
<gnomefreak> what is name of 12.04?
<misse-> gnomefreak: precise pangolin iirc
<patdk-wk> ubuntu 12.04 LTS :)
<sagaci> patdk-wk, it might not be :)
<patdk-wk> oh? it's going be late? ubuntu 12.05 LTS
<sagaci> no
<gnomefreak> should have gone with penguin the pangolin are ugly suckerrs
<sagaci> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule -- first dot point
<guest-qnpigD> how can I reset everything gnome on my desktop? I upgraded to oneiric and when I login, then there's no panel getting loaded.
<guest-qnpigD> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<guest-qnpigD> this didn't help, as it still remembers some settings
<misse-> guest-qnpigD: I guess you could try to remove .config
<misse-> it'll remove more than just unity/gnome settings though
<patdk-wk> well, just selectivly remove stuff in .config
<guest-qnpigD> misse-, thanks a lot! that did it
<sagaci> lol, here comes the "where's my banshee playlists?"
<edgy> Hi, setfacl is working even without mounting the filesystem with acl, how come?
<cuco> hi all, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule this should be out. Is there a new dead line? or "very soon"?
<sagaci> it's 1:18am Oct 13th Australian time, won't be out for a while yet
<cuco> so, upgrade to the beta now? :)
<Pici> Or wait for it to be released later today.
<GirlyGirl> Pici: Isn't it releasing on thursday?
<Pici> GirlyGirl: today for large values of today.
<sagaci> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sagaci> wrong meaning :(
<jbicha> Pici: like possibly-more-than-24-hours-from-now-today?
<sagaci> true
<GirlyGirl> Hi, in Kubuntu natty with KDE SC 4.7.1, konversation incomming messages turned the message indicator plasmoid green ... in Kubuntu oneric testing image with the 4.7.1 itself it does not any idea?
<Pici> jbicha: I was confused and looking at sagaci's message about it being the 13th in Australia.
<charlie-tca> The release date always refers to UTC, not anyone's local time zone. It might be Friday in Australia, but before end of day, UTC
<sagaci> that's right
<sagaci> are there usually any package regressions going from this cycle to the LTS, ie. syncing from debian testing rather than sid?
<artzra> i have install "Ubuntu-Studio 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) Daily Build" i have some problem, its there slow, an some application don't open ( i have install Gnome on it )
<sagaci> artzra, not much point installing from a daily image when the final is nearly out
<winadmin> what is xubuntu?
<GirlyGirl> !xubuntu | winadmin
<ubottu> winadmin: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<artzra> sagaci, its realy cool application
<sagaci> artzra, the final release will be even cooler :)
<winadmin> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<winadmin> !GNOME
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<winadmin> !Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<winadmin> !Xubuntu-Channels
<ubottu> Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<artzra> yes but for the moment, is there a trick to add someone, its slow, compare to a 10.4+compiz+++
<Pici> !msgthebot | winadmin
<ubottu> winadmin: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<winadmin> !msgthebot
<artzra> its like a mono cpu, i dont reconize my pc, because with a 10.4 +gnome3 +compiz its speeder ///
<winadmin> !msgthebot | Pici
<ubottu> Pici: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<artzra> i have probably forget to add annything to change xfce to gnome ??,
<artzra> except slow, all is here gone, (wacom, aMD/ati /print/ Maudio/) when i run a vurtualbox its more speed ??? i dont understand
<edgy> Hi, is acl now default in kernel? it seems I don't need to mount with acl any more, no?
<nbf> so
<nbf> gnome 3 > unity
<nbf> I'm testing 11.10 and I just wanted you guys to know that I hate unity
<nbf> I think it's mainly compiz
<nbf> compiz is so slow bloated and flaky
<Pici> k
<nbf> I have a pretty powerful system, intel i7 newerish nvidia gpu
<nbf> and it has performance issues, which is really a shame
<nbf> I don't mind the unity art or layout exactly
<nbf> it's just the performance is so bad
<nbf> and it gets worse when you do anything with 3d
<nbf> like blender's performance is just abysmal in unity
<nbf> but with gnome3 it runs fine
<prip> hi people
<Tixos> yea ima go with gnome3
<prip> is there a gnome2 backport packaging for oneiric?
<Tixos> :)
<Tixos> yes i think so prip
<Pici> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu Oneiric uses GNOME 3 with the !Unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<Tixos> ?^
<Tixos> :P
<prip> couldn't find it
<Tixos> although
<prip> no, that's gnome3
<Tixos> gnome-shell just crashes my pc
<nbf> I'm pretty sure it's not using gnome3
<Tixos> no its no
<prip> can't use that.
<Tixos> gnome-panel
<prip> nor unity
<Tixos> is gnome2
<nbf> or at least it's using a different window manager
<Pici> There is no gnome2 backport.
<nbf> mutter is much better than compiz (for me at least)
<Tixos> nbf:  i need to access windows fast
<prip> what's the problem with an exact gnome2 backport
<Tixos> gnome3 + unity are both too slow
<prip> there just isn't one?
<prip> I'm not upgrading since maverick to avoid this disaster :'(
<Ian_Corne> I'd go back to 10.04 rather then sit on maverick :)
<artzra> what ubuntu can i install with Gnome + kernel 3
<prip> it's been the best release ever for me -- not a single crash, uptimes of several months on my laptop
<Ian_Corne> nice :)
<nbf> Tixos: have you tried gnome 3?
<prip> too bad there isn't a gnome2 backport. I could just reinstall, copy the /home backup, go back to work
<prip> guess it would have been too nice.
<nbf> I've been on gnome2/gnome classic
<GirlyGirl> prip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1858282
<nbf> for similar performance erasons
<BluesKaj> still have some root  app font issues not integrated with titlebar&toolbar fonts set as root in systemsettings (the text inside the files are fine.)..not very readable o
<prip> oh wow, gonna try that in virtualbox first.
<GirlyGirl> and there is always kde and xfce
<jbicha> GNOME 2 and GNOME 3 aren't really co-installable (at least not without a huge amount of work that no one wants to do)
<jbicha> but GNOME Fallback is basically the same as GNOME 2
<BluesKaj> to continue , not vbery readable on a large scrn monitor
<prip> it looks totally different, re:gnome fallback
<prip> old tricks do not work
<prip> can't configure time format, can't maximize windows vertically, and lots more
<GirlyGirl> jbicha: Not really when kde4 just came out kubuntu made the 4x packages install to /opt/kde4 and it worked alongside 3x with minor changes
<prip> gave a try to xfce too, but it's much inferior to gnome2 to me
<jbicha> GirlyGirl: Debian doesn't care to do the work & I don't know anyone else that's bothering
<prip> can't replicate my actual config
<GirlyGirl> prip: what about kde?
<prip> kde4 was a disaster like gnome3
<prip> don't wanna deal with that either.
<BluesKaj> hope they fix the kde root font problem before tomorrow
<prip> and there's nothing I hate more than reconfiguring everything
<GirlyGirl> prip: common misconception 4.0 was unstable but I assure 4.7.2 is not and performs better than gnome2 and 3
<artzra> why with
<GirlyGirl> No need to reconfig if you don't want to
<BluesKaj> kde is fine otherwise prip ..dunno what your problem is but judging kde4.0 doesn't reflect it's present state of development
<prip> well to be honest, last time I used kde was in 2004 and for a couple of days.
<prip> can't really judge of kde
<BluesKaj> not a very good test
<prip> -of
<GirlyGirl> It runs on my cousins pentium 3 600 mhz, with effects off of course
<BluesKaj> anyway bbl
<artzra> I justfind in my package* 386 / (i im DL a amd64)
<prip> but it's not a performance problem, it's just that I want to lazily copy my old gnome2 config forever and ever in the future.
<prip> a ppa of that gnome2 fork would be ideal.
<zniavre> good afternoon
<GirlyGirl> prip: Change is not bad sometimes, give both unity and kde a go in 11.10 , there are loads of changes
<prip> I don't like wasting my time making myself comfortable again
<prip> change is good if it's not imposed
<prip> it's not that I don't like the new stuff, just want the option to use the old
<hansg01> is oneiric delayed by 4 days?
<prip> for example I couldn't find a way to bind F10 to open a new terminal in the 30 minutes I tried in each of unity/gnome3/xfce
<prip> just one of the countless little things I've grown accustomed to
<GirlyGirl> prip: Ah well for cross compatiblity it should be imposed sometimes e.g kde3 was abandoned because it relied on old technology same with gnome 2. Imagine it people remained with win 3.1
<GirlyGirl> prip: In kde that would be System Settings > Keyboard shortcuts
<prip> I'd rather use the old technology, seriously.
<GirlyGirl> don't know for the rest
<prip> unfortunately I can't delay upgrading forever because it lags everything else too
<GirlyGirl> Yet I agree that Gnome3 shell and unity suddenly go way to far from gnome 2. Luckily (for me) kde 3 and for have a similar UI
<GirlyGirl> Sure there is a netbook and touch interface but its optional
<BluesKaj> i update practiaclly everyday , so the changes seem gradual , altho there are jumps and spurts it becomes part of the on going process which I guess I' used to now :)
<bjsnider> prip, you can use lucid or maverick or natty if you want
<prip> bjsnider: I'm using maverick in fact
<prip> but I got an ssd and I don't have a way to directly copy my old disk to that. So I was thinking of intalling the last release
<GirlyGirl> prip: dd should work fine
<GirlyGirl> !dd | prip
<prip> can't mount them together on the laptop.
<prip> only one slot available, no adapter
<GirlyGirl> I test out gnome-shell and unity on natty recently ... I feel both need more configurability and aren't really suited for conventional desktops and laptops ... tablets maybe
<prip> what happens if I install natty, hold gnome2 packages, upgrade to oneiric?
<prip> big explosion?
<bjsnider> well, that's your view, but i think you're incorrect
<bjsnider> very much so
<prip> aye
<M-n-M> can't wait for it....
<bhush> Hello guys does the problem of blank screen after booting is solved in 11.10???
<M-n-M> is that a problem?
<bjsnider> what problem of blank screen after booting?
<bhush> yes
<bhush> ???
<GirlyGirl> bjsnider: Personal opinion really ... windows and kde seem to follow the same idealogy ... kde has an optional touch interface coming out but the old one remains and windows 8 has to UI's metro for tablets and explorer for the rest
<M-n-M> after a short blank, it goes directly goes to the login screen in my computer
<GirlyGirl> M-n-M: You mean plymouth is not visible?
<bhush> But It wont in my laptop
<bhush> :(
<M-n-M> whats plymouth exactly?
<GirlyGirl> M-n-M: the splash screen
<bjsnider> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<bhush> Hello guys can anyone uses beta of 11.10???
<M-n-M> yeah, i don't see the boot screen (black for some seconds) and then it takes me directly to the login screen.
<edgy> any one knows what acl is?
<bhush> Do you have blank screen problem before on 11.04
<GirlyGirl> bhush: Yes
<GirlyGirl> bhush: No but I had on 10.04 before
<bhush> ok
<GirlyGirl> bhush: This worked for me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1521634
<bhush> :)
<rye> hi, during upgrade of my laptop to oneiric nm stopped being able to connect to wifi and upgrade failed. Is this known to anybody?
<c1t0s1d> Hello everyone there
<c1t0s1d> I have a bug with tomboy, I can not synchronize with my ubuntu one accout... anybody has the same issue?
<c1t0s1d> The bug is that the "Save" button is disabled, even if I already authorize the computer... I'm using ubuntu 11.10 updated
<maizuddin35> is it recommended to update/upgrade from beta2 to the latest release version?
<GirlyGirl> maizuddin35: yes its fine
<zniavre> the side-panel of nautilus is quite thin when browsing trash but does not come back to normal size after this is known as bug ?
<maizuddin35> GirlyGirl: thank you
<maizuddin35> I actually a little bit confuse when using empathy as freenode/webchat...lol
<c1t0s1d> help
<maizuddin35> c1t0s1d: whatsup?
<c1t0s1d> I have a bug with tomboy I can not synchronize with my ubuntu one accout, he "Save" button is disabled, even if I already authorize the computer
<maizuddin35> c1t0s1d: you use 11.10? beta?
<c1t0s1d> maizuddin35: 11.10 beta 1 with all the updates till now
<maizuddin35> c1t0s1d: means that you should have the latest version ...
<maizuddin35> oh my , well, i get the same problem, just try it ... I think , we should wait till the official version is out
<c1t0s1d> maizuddin35: yeap. I run tomboy with debug and this is the response:
<c1t0s1d> [DEBUG 08:55:40.341] Listening on http://localhost:8000/tomboy-web-sync/ for OAuth callback
<c1t0s1d> [DEBUG 08:55:40.344] Building web request for URL: https://one.ubuntu.com/oauth/request/
<c1t0s1d> [DEBUG 08:55:41.009] Response from request for auth url: oauth_token_secret=XXXXXXXXXXXXXX&oauth_token=XXXXXXXX&oauth_callback_confirmed=true
<c1t0s1d> [DEBUG 08:55:41.011] Launching browser to authorize web sync: https://one.ubuntu.com/oauth/authorize/?oauth_token=XXXXXXXX&oauth_callback=http%3a%2f%2flocalhost%3a8000%2ftomboy-web-sync%2f
<c1t0s1d> [DEBUG 08:55:55.004] Context request uri query section: ?oauth_token=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX&return=https://one.ubuntu.com
<c1t0s1d> [DEBUG 08:55:55.005] Asking server for access token based on authorization token.
<c1t0s1d> [DEBUG 08:55:55.005] Building web request for URL: https://one.ubuntu.com/oauth/access/
<c1t0s1d> [DEBUG 08:55:55.245] Received response from server: oauth_token_secret=XXXXXXXXXXXx&oauth_token=XXXXXXXXXXXxx
<c1t0s1d> [DEBUG 08:55:55.245] Got access token from server
<c1t0s1d> [DEBUG 08:55:55.245] Successfully authorized web sync
<maizuddin35> c1t0s1d: if this goes wrong after everything update, I think you should remove and try to install it back
<BluesKaj> !flood | c1t0s1d
<ubottu> c1t0s1d: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<c1t0s1d> BluesKaj: sorry for that, I'm new in this IRC world
<h00k> c1t0s1d: please do not do that again, use pastebin instead
<c1t0s1d> h00k: sorry :(
<Keba> hi there :)
<Keba> some users report the boot time has increased since 11.04 -- is the kernel the reason or did ubuntu sth?
<charlie-tca> I found boot times dramatically lower for my own hardware
<BluesKaj> BBL... more yard work :P
<dotty> yard work.. is that the american equiv of "gardening"?
<charlie-tca> sometimes, but usually it means cutting grass type of things
<dotty> ah righto
<User_007> Hello, apparently my laptop can't run well on GTK3 intefaces. It happens to be slow on Unity (11.10 only) and Gnome3
<User_007> I really appreciated the Unity interface on 11.04, but it became too slow. Is there an option for getting Unity with GTK2 on 11.04?
<User_007> I really appreciated the Unity interface on 11.04, but it became too slow. Is there an option for getting Unity with GTK2 on 11.10?
<Trewas> User_007: no, such change would be very invasive, better just continue with 11.04 if that works better or maybe try unity-2d
<dotty> is there a particular reason that canonical chose Qt for unity-2d over GTK?
<User_007> Good Question
<User_007> i wanna know too
<dotty> "Qt has recently been praised by Canonical's Matt Zimmerman on his blog for being stable on ARM platforms as well as x86; for being cross platform; and for having a mature touch input system."
<dotty> found that from a quick search
<emorris> is it right that I should be having to manually modprobe b44 and b43 to get both my network cards working (b44 for wired, b43 for wireless)?
<GirlyGirl> emorris: no
<emorris> Well I have to... Otherwise neither show up in nm-applet
<User_007> emorris add these modules on /etc/modules so they will load automatically
<emorris> User_007, that is what I am doing, but on all previous releases, the wired has worked OOB, and the same with wireless once b43 installed
<s1> has anyone noticed the slow connection on 11.10.?
<bhush> How many hours take to release 11.10
<bhush> ?
<bhush> hello???
 * h00k notes #ubuntu-release-party for fun and festivities
<flexxxv> Hey, in my ubuntu bug report I got asked for testing with upstram kernel. I just downloaded and installed todays build, but now my system doesn't boot this new kernel. It is waiting forever for network, like in this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/856810
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 856810 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Boot hangs at "Booting system without full network configuration..."" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<intangir> i want to get the new version, is there a release or beta or anything available already that i can start trying out?
<intangir> i dont see any obvious links for it on the ubuntu page
<Roasted> ubuntu-ltsp01 dhcpd: DHCPNAK on 192.168.100.20 to 00:0a:95:81:74:17 via eth0
<Roasted> what happens if my syslog repeats that indefinitely
<intangir> i found it
<emorris> dalies: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<naryfa> hi, does anybody know how to get adwaita icons in unity? Is it possible?
<jbicha> naryfa: did you try System Settings>Appearance ?
<naryfa> jbicha: yes, everything changed but the icon theme
<naryfa> jbicha: I tried gnome-tweak-tool too, there is no adwaita theme in icons
<jbicha> naryfa: the icon theme is simply called "gnome"
<naryfa> jbicha: Oh, but this gnome shows just... funky old icons, not the new ones
<jbicha> naryfa: that's it though
<jbicha> it doesn't display well in Unity but it looks fine in GNOME Shell
<naryfa> jbicha: I see
<naryfa> jbicha: thank you for your help
<maxb> OK, so where has the tool to reconfigure individual colours in a desktop theme gone in oneiric?
 * maxb is REALLY getting tired of the growing trend in Ubuntu UI of Canonical telling me what to like
<charlie-tca> maybe maxb should look at Xubuntu, Kubuntu, or Lubuntu for other options within the Ubuntu family?
<maxb> maybe so
<maxb> though the point that Canonical is driving people away from the flagship product still needs to be made
<charlie-tca> If you never used it before, you would not be upset at the changes
<maxb> No - then I'd never know what I was missing
<bjsnider> you can configure more in ubuntu than you can in osx
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> any news about the latest builds ?
<silverlightning> I'm on the install from last night, and it works
<aftertaf> i cant run update-manager -d successfully : it sees oneiric but bugs out after I enter my sud password
<aftertaf> i could sed -i my sources.list but i almways have to deal with breakage that way . . . .
<silverlightning> it did that with me to
<silverlightning> aftertaf:
<aftertaf> so you did it the 'normal' way ? :)
<silverlightning> hmm, still package manager issues?
<silverlightning> or apt get
<silverlightning> I made a new burn, and installed yesterdays build, and it has worked
<aftertaf> clean install, or upgrade from media ?
<silverlightning> neither package manager or update worked on previous install
<silverlightning> clean install yesterday
<silverlightning> and it works
<silverlightning> clean install on both oneric attempts
<charlie-tca> a satisfied user?
<silverlightning> yes, this one works
<aftertaf> clean installs . . .   true it always pukes in the end and it better starting afresh
<silverlightning> I hope it continues to behave
<aftertaf> im gonna sed my sources >:-]
<aftertaf> -- failed to retrieve property `gtk-button-images' of type `gboolean' from rc file value "((GString*) 0x156dc60)" of type `gboolean'
<aftertaf> running kde, dammit !
<aftertaf> ha, its working
<aftertaf> kdesudo 'update-manager -d'
<aftertaf> otherwise it buged out after the getting 2/2 files for upgrade
<silverlightning> sounds tricky
<silverlightning> I'm in lubuntu
<aftertaf> and on 11.10 so moot for you now ;)
<silverlightning> well, 11.10 too ofcourse
<martyn> Oneieric + Multi-Monitor + nVidia : The non-login screen always ends up displaying garbage, rather than a blank screen or a copy of the background of the login screen.  I can't find the issue in Launchpad .. is there a known issue?
<aftertaf> and i'm 2594 files away from an upgrade
<martyn> Also, how do I enable Gnome3 desktop, rather than "living with" unity?
<trism> martyn: install gnome-shell (also gnome-panel if you want fallback too)
<Martyn> okay, thanks
<Martyn> Erf .. 31 packages :)
<Martyn> thanks :)  I really, really did try to "live with" unity,  but it's driving me bonkers
<Martyn> I *hate* searching for applications.
<aftertaf> unity isnt for everyone :)
<patdk-wk> heh, I couldn't live with unity or gnome-shell
<Martyn> patd : What's your preferred poison?
<aftertaf> mine has a k in front.... been that way since my first mandrake
<patdk-wk> I use gnome-panel
<patdk-wk> aftertaf, I never liked kde
<silverlightning> anyone clever with plugins?
<patdk-wk> I probably used it too soon :)
<silverlightning> which plugins are usually for live media transfer in browser?
<silverlightning> like this feks http://instantteleseminar.com/?eventid=23173131
<silverlightning> is it flash in some way?
<phibxr> Isn't 11.10 even mentioned on the start page of ubuntu.com?
<patdk-wk> silverlightning, probably totem or vlc
<silverlightning> audacious cant manage it
<silverlightning> i have mplayer
<silverlightning> as default in lubuntu
<patdk-wk> it works for me, and I have vlc plugin, vlc plugin(totem compat) and windows media player plugin (totem)
<silverlightning> vlc will mess up the gecko setup
<silverlightning> hmm
<patdk-wk> gecko?
<silverlightning> yes, mplayer plugin for browser
<aftertaf> phibxr: its not out yet, so no
<patdk-wk> I have no mplayer :)
<aftertaf> mplayer is the best, with xine
<patdk-wk> hmm, well, mplayer fails to play most of my videos
<patdk-wk> and I never used xine
<silverlightning> mplayer has worked pretty well here
<aftertaf> me too, for years
<aftertaf> patdk-wk: maybe you're missing codecs . . .?
<silverlightning> I think it is about plugins and addons
<patdk-wk> aftertaf, unlikely
<aftertaf> well, we're all on lnux and we all use different things : thats why its great
<yofel> someone uses xine these days?
<aftertaf> me sometimes
<patdk-wk> I can't remember the exact issues with mplayer, but my home desktop defaults to mplayer still, and I forget sometimes and use it
<aftertaf> i dont like the new, simple tools
 * yofel uses smplayer
<patdk-wk> I think I am missing subtitles when using mplayer or something
<patdk-wk> guess I need to be at that machine and try it to remember exactly :)
<aftertaf> mostly i stick it on my freebox NAS and watch via the TV - so much better that the TV Out and a 10 mtr cable :)
<aftertaf> (feels old)
<patdk-wk> aftertaf, same here :)
<patdk-wk> but I use a 15m cable, and bluetooth remote :)
<shishire> Is Oneiric an LTS?  Or is that not for another year?
<patdk-wk> atlesat 6months away
<shishire> patdk-wk: thanks.
<phibxr> shishire, i think next is 12.04.
<thoeger> Hi folks - Unity doesn't seem to obey my Compiz settings. It does, though, if I restart compiz by "compiz --replace". For example, Screen edges set for activating desktop wall expose etc only get to work when I restart compiz. Known problem? Is some unity startup script overriding my settings?
<NoelJB> thoeger, I've also seen issues restarting compiz.  You might try #ubuntu-desktop
<NoelJB> shishire, LTS is 12.04
<thoeger> NoelJB, I'm not sure I understand you, what do you mean issues restarting compiz?
<NoelJB> thoeger, it doesn't always actually come back up properly when I do.  I've had various stability issues with oneiric, but am hoping that a clean install after tomorrow will resolve them.
<FernandoMiguel> hi
<thoeger> NoelJB, I've had quitea lot of issues with Oneiric too
<thoeger> This was just one of them,and a minor one at that. Not like the day my networking libraries were eaten. Or when I could only get Unity2d to work after and upgrade. Or... ;-)
<GRMrGecko> Hello, we are having problems with ubuntu freezing. I am told that you can switch between work spaces, but not windows or applications.
<GRMrGecko> I am using the prelease updates so maybe downgrading would help?
<Girly-Girl> GRMrGecko: downgrading will not help
<Girly-Girl> GRMrGecko: maybe different graphic drivers
<edgy> Hi, how am I suppose to remove an installed kernel, let's say linux-image-3.0.0-11-generic with software center? with synaptics it's very easy
<GRMrGecko> Girly-Girl: Apparently I was mislead to join this room. They thought I had 11.10 when I have 11.04
<howdy> HEllo I don't know if this is issue bug or what, i have install ubuntu 11.10 x64 bit on my asus laptop and I see adobe flash player is running pretty slow on my browser when I try to play games like Haxball or some, looks like low fps, or latency in  the flash
<howdy> any ideas ?
<scorinitron> Hey guys...I just heard that the 11.10 update is out...is it worth it
<scorinitron> I'm on 10.04
<edgy> scorinitron: sure
<scorinitron> Been using ubuntu for 5 months and I'm just learning the terminal...still a noob
<scorinitron> edgy, what changed?
<BrickBag> quick Q, final is tomorrow and no RC as-of-yet?
<edgy> scorinitron: lots of changes, e.g now the default desktop is unity
<scorinitron> Unity? ....I'm not sure if that's a good thing...
<howdy> BrickBag: RC was released as and updates and daily cds not an official
<scorinitron> I tried 11.04 but IDK
<BrickBag> howdy: thanks (I was installing from netinst anyway, just curious)
<howdy> scorinitron: Try Kubuntu 11.10  and Ubuntu 11.10 as live cd and it will help you to choose
<scorinitron> What is 11.10 called?
<howdy> Oneiric Ocelot
<intangir> i tried to set some shortcuts for terminal, and browser, but they arent working Mod4+T keeps opening trash, and Mod4+F keeps opening the dash menu instead of browser (that i set)
<scorinitron> cool I'll check it out
<scorinitron> I was looking for some material to learn how to use the terminal...
<howdy> scorinitron: I liked Kubuntu more as it was working better for me, asus touchpad and acpi keys was working all fine while in ubuntu big failure :)
<scorinitron> cool XD
<howdy> but still As a big fan of gnome using ubuntu 11.10 for now, but getting pissed of because of slow FLash Player dunno if its only for me
<scorinitron> I'm using ubuntu on a custom desktop
<scorinitron> I hope 11.10 is worth it
<rye> intangir, Ctrl+Alt+T
<intangir> how can i get multiple monitors to work? im using nvidia video card
<intangir> rye: i changed it to mod4+t, but it doesnt work
<intangir> keeps opening trash
<rye> ^ intangir that's how terminal is invoked, hm.. i think mod4+t is fixed to trash
<intangir> its hardcoded?
<intangir> wow i am really not impressed with this new version
<intangir> its so freaking buggy im amazed anyone can even use it
<intangir> it doesnt support multiple monitors, doesnt support hotkeys, has a bunch of weird graphical glitches near where that stupid menu pops up
<intangir> its slow as hell...
<intangir> and once against theyve rearanged the window buttons
<intangir> i guess ill go back to unstable linux mint....
<intangir> damn what the hell happened to linux, ubuntu used to rule now they efed everything up
<graft> anyone else having problems with SSH lately?
<graft> like, timeouts, broken pipes, etc.? specially when doing file transfers?
<Azelphur> graft: nope, and I've been transferring 100's of GB of data over ssh recently
<graft> man, i can't even push 10M of stuff to github without my pipe dying
<h00k> graft: it may be an issue with connectivity, perhaps an ISP issue
<esteeven> hello. I am trying 11.10 beta. I have installed it but on reboot I can't get to the grub to add "nomodeset." Esc does nothing when I have the purple (ish) bootloader screen
<graft> h00k: possible... how do i diagnose something like that?
<h00k> graft: install 'mtr' and run it to the host you're tranferring it to
<yofel> esteeven: you need to hold left shift pressed before the boot splash comes up to get to grub
<h00k> graft: I actually wrote up a post about it, it helped me diagnose a few issues, hang a second
<esteeven> yofel, trying now. thanks
<h00k> graft: http://goo.gl/cB16i
<graft> h00k: gah... 85% packet loss to github.com! i guess it is a connectivity issue
<graft> h00k: sweet, thanks!
<h00k> graft: github may be having issues, let it go for a while
<graft> h00k: it's been a week
<h00k> graft: are you losing packets on any of the other hops inbetween?
<esteeven> yofel, yippeeee. I am in. Thanks.
<graft> h00k: not really... what's the difference between mtr's packet loss report and ping's?
<M-n-M> its already october 13 here.. :)
<esteeven> ?? where is /boot/grub/menu.lst???
<bjsnider> MnM, you mean the earth is round? i am shocked
<genii-around> esteeven: Grub2 does not have menu.lst
<charlie-tca> esteeven: in the old grub1
<yofel_> !grub2 | esteeven
<ubottu> esteeven: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ActionParsnip> I thought menu.lst was long forgotten
<esteeven> ActionParsnip, not on my other boxes. :)
<ActionParsnip> Grub1 is no longer supported in most places.
<yofel_> it is in hardy
<SetiAmon> whens 11.10 being released pst?
<esteeven> So where would I append "nomodeset" to grub2?
<h00k> graft: you can do nicer reporting or see where things down the line are getting lost
<ActionParsnip> SetiAmon: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<h00k> graft: see that link I sent you, about the metrics and things you can check
<ActionParsnip> SetiAmon: its in the channel motd....
<yofel_> esteeven: read the wiki page, but in short, edit /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> esteeven: /etc/default/grub      in the quotes with:  quiet splash
<h00k> graft: with ping, you know it didn't make it to the end of the line.  With mtr, it continuously tracerouts so you can see where down the line they're getting lost.
<ActionParsnip> esteeven: save the new file then run:  sudo update-grub
<BrickBag> where can I edit my fonts, and where can I set the workspaces to wrap around?
<ActionParsnip> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<BrickBag> I want to ALTER my desktop fonts.. which menu item should I use?\
<BrickBag> the appearence menu lacks somewhat
<esteeven> yofel, ActionParsnip : thanks a lot. goodbye grub and hello grub2.
<ActionParsnip> esteeven: np man, grub2 is weird but is great if you can tame it
<esteeven> ActionParsnip, I have been tearing my hair out with Daily Builds thinking the problem was with the install of Grub. Now I know I was looking in the wrong place.
<ActionParsnip> esteeven: every day is a school day
<esteeven> ActionParsnip, yep.
<phibxr> "The Unity interface resembles a tile system. Unity lacks Alt/Tab window switching functionality. Instead you navigate by clicking large thumbnails of running apps." <- What on earth is linuxinsider.com talking about? :S (http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Ubuntu-Upgrade-a-Mixed-Bag-at-Best-73472.html)
<jtaylor> its true ._.
<ActionParsnip> phibxr: talking out its ass
<ActionParsnip> phibxr: enable ring switcher and you got gold :)
<jtaylor> unitys new alt tab is terrible
<ActionParsnip> jtaylor: switch to ring switcher then...
<jtaylor> how?
<yofel> bah, system freeze -.-
<trism> BrickBag: gnome-tweak-tool has some options for changing font settings
<BrickBag> trism: cool, thanks. Can I still use CCSM for all the compiz options? or doenst unity use compiz?
<trism> BrickBag: unity still uses compiz, but I haven't really messed with ccsm much this cycle. I imagine it should still work
<BrickBag> trism: i just tried it.. it doesnt :(
<BrickBag> so how is gnome 3 when you're coming from gnome 2?
<NoelJB> BrickBag, Gnome 3 sucks.  Don't even bother.  Either go with Unity or switch to KDE.  There is nothing redeemable about Gnome 3.
<NoelJB> trism, ccsm works, but I've had some issues.  On the other hand, I can't point the finger at ccsm, because nothing has been stable for me regarding Unity or Oneiric.  I'm going to do a clean reinstall to see if the problems go away.
<bjsnider> pardon me?
<NoelJB> phibxr, not true.  ALT-TAB works fine with Unity.  Unity in no way resembles a tile system; at least not Desktop Unity.
<phibxr> NoelJB, yes, those were not my words, but a quote from that review. :P
<NoelJB> bjsnider, to whom were you addressing that?
<NoelJB> phibxr, :-)
<phibxr> NoelJB, I'm already using 11.10, so I know very well that alt-tab works great. :D
<phibxr> NoelJB, no idea what that person was using. not ubuntu at least. :P
<NoelJB> phibxr, maybe they had a netbook?
<bjsnider> NoelJB, your outrageous diatribe
<phibxr> NoelJB, you wouldn't be able to use alt+tab on a netbook? i'm running it on a 13" at the moment.
<NoelJB> bjsnider, lets be clear, when I say that Gnome 3 sucks, I mean Gnome Shell.  And that is a very considered opinion having worked with the load of manure.
<bjsnider> it was clear
<NoelJB> bjsnider, I vastly prefer Gnome 2, but if I am forced to upgrade, Unity is a much better path (as much as I don't particularly like Unity, so far).
<ActionParsnip> BrickBag: unity is a plugin for unity....
<NoelJB> bjsnider, I don't know anyone who likes it as a replacement, and certainly Canonical put their money where their opinion is.
<bjsnider> there's not that big a difference between unity and gnome-shell
<NoelJB> bjsnider, sure there is.
<bjsnider> with a few extensions you could almost make gnome-shell ape unity
<ActionParsnip> NoelJB: there is a fork of Gnome2 called 'mate'
<NoelJB> bjsnider, sure, if I want to write JavaScript.
<NoelJB> I prefer to write Python extensions for Unity, of the choices.
<ActionParsnip> Just use LXDE and allis well :)
<NoelJB> And I'm still on the fence about staying with Unity or just moving to KDE.
<BrickBag> dammit, i love gnome 2. dont like unity. starting to hate gnome 3 and loath kde.....
<BrickBag> brr
<NoelJB> For my Fedora partition, I'll move to KDE, since their only alternative is Gnome (3) Shell.
<bjsnider> there's a small minority that thinks gnome 2 achieved total perfection and cannot be improved upon
<BrickBag> i wouldnt say total perfection, just logical
<NoelJB> Gnome 2 can be improved upon greatly, but Gnome Shell isn't the answer.  And breaking every line of code ever written ...
<ActionParsnip> BrickBag: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/gnome-2-forked/
<NoelJB> for Gnome, in case context wasn't clear.
<NoelJB> Unity, at least, I can reasonably easily port Gnome Applets to the Indicator API, and not have to re-write everything in JS.
<BrickBag> ActionParsnip: i'll look into it.. have to learn a new desktop trick soon though
<bjsnider> that's what has you cheesed off, the javascript?
<ActionParsnip> BrickBag: desktop trick?
<BrickBag> KDE, Gnome 3 or unity
<sebsebseb> hi
<NoelJB> bjsnider, that is a major part, yes.  Not the only party, but a big part.
<BrickBag> leaning toward gnome 3 though... easier switching between distros than unity
<ActionParsnip> BrickBag: Gnome3 uses Untiy in Oneiric... Unity isn't a DE
<NoelJB> bjsnider, because I count on a variety of extensions.  What I need, I've been able to migrate to Unity or easily find someone else who beat me to it (like indicator-sensors).
<bjsnider> NoelJB, so what it actually does for the user that gnome 2 couldn't, that is irrelevant?
<sebsebseb> just joining this convo, but uhmm Unity isn't part of Gnome,  that's Canonical's thing
<sebsebseb> ,but yep runs on top of Gnome
<ActionParsnip> Its a plugin for compiz, nothing more
<NoelJB> bjsnider, I didn't *need* it to do anything that Gnome 2 didn't do.  I don't mind new features, but I do mind losing what I need because someone tossed compatibility.
<ActionParsnip> or it uses compiz to exist
<BrickBag> sebsebseb: thanks, I had that somewhere in the back of my mind somewhere :)
<bjsnider> that's a js argument again
<bjsnider> that's a very narrow argument. users might actually find it to be an improvement
<NoelJB> bjsnider, for example, the whole lenses thing for Unity can be really exciting.  I'm looking forward to playing with it.  But, again, I have not had to discard everything I needed in order to gain something useful.
<bjsnider> as someone doing code, you might not, but that's a much more narrow view
<bjsnider> i didn't discard anything from gnome to use gnome-shell. it's all still here
<trama> how to configure sound chipset alc888 realtek in Ubuntu 11.10?
<NoelJB> bjsnider, perhaps we don't use the same things :-)
<bjsnider> maybe not, i don't know
<NoelJB> How many Gnome extensions and applets did use uses?
<NoelJB> sorry, you use?
<NoelJB> :-)
<bjsnider> i have no sympathy for the "i don't wanna learn the new way" crowd that is sometimes vocal in here
<bjsnider> that's not linux
<NoelJB> And, yeah, I'm still pissed off that JS is the sole extension language.
<bjsnider> i don't wanna learn is not linux. that's osx and windows
<NoelJB> bjsnider, as I said, I'm still on the fence on Unity.  If it would stop falling over on me, I'd be happier.
<NoelJB> And I miss some of the 3D eye candy that we had with Gnome 2 and Compiz.
<bjsnider> i used weather, system-monitor, workspaces, maybe something else i don't remember, because i've been using gnome-shell for a long time now
<NoelJB> But I do like the idea of lenses, and I do like that it is extensible in more ways that Gnome Shell.
<NoelJB> Inhibit, but I wrote the replacement for that; hardware indicators, CPU control, several other things.
<logi01> Does anyone know why the backports are enabled by default in 11.10?
<jtaylor> because they arem't installed by default anymore
<ActionParsnip> trama: can you give the output of:  wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<logi01> hm does this mean that we can select specific packages from the backports?
<NoelJB> back in a bit.  suspending to head to the hotel
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> but gui support is not done yet
<bjsnider> i think the use of javascript and css probably makes gnome 3 more accessible to a wider range of developers because of the number of people through web design who know at least a little bit about jscript/css
<charlie-tca> logi01: yes, backports are enabled by default because the backports packages are pinned lower than the default packages.
<charlie-tca> You should be able to pick and choose the backports packages you want to install
<NoelJB> bjsnider, doesn't mean that it should  be the sole means.
<logi01> nice! Hope this will decrease the need for PPAs in order to get recent versions of specific software
<ActionParsnip> trama: select to upload to the server, a URL will be generated.
<ActionParsnip> logi01: i like finding PPAs. Its like a treasure hunt
<bjsnider> it's easier for me to see windows on all desktops now than in gnome 2, and easier to move windows between desktops, and i have more screen real estate than in gnome 2. also, mutter is tear-free where metacity never was
<howdy> Anybody here ?
<ActionParsnip> howdy: many
<howdy> What can be the problemthat ubuntu lags and flash player for me while kubuntu works good ?
<charlie-tca> It could take a while for all 290 or so to answer, though
<ActionParsnip> howdy: what is the output of:  dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'; uname -a; lsb_release -a
<howdy> ActionPArsnip: eh, i need to reboot then Will save this command in logs :) probably stupid question but what it should output to let me know that something is wrong ?
<jasef> Eep. Running late, gotta get to school but... Yay! It's the 13th here, Oneiric release today :D
<ActionParsnip> howdy: its info about the release, arch and plugins installed.
<howdy> ActionParsnip: I tryed to install libflashplayer.so file by putting /opt/google/chrome/plugins folder was the same result
<ActionParsnip> howdy: can you give the output of the command please, it will help
<howdy> ActionParsnip: ok gotta reboot in 5 minutes then, you'll be there ?
<ActionParsnip> howdy: sure, use a pastebin to hold the text
<bjsnider> howdy, wait a minute. first of all, the correct package to install is adobe-flashplugin. get rid of anything else
<bjsnider> then troubleshoot the issue, because the installer isn't doing anything special. the plugin is already built either way
<bjsnider> it's just installing it system-wide the right way
<bjsnider> so the ubuntu packaging is not to blame
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: might be 64bit, then we can try the 64bit plugin :)
<bjsnider> the package in question has both arches
<bjsnider> so forget arch
<howdy> ok rebooting into Ubuntu now
<intangir> i still cant get multiple monitors to work on ubuntu 11.10
<howdy> Hey
<howdy> I am back not in ubuntu
<howdy> ActionParsnip can you remind command
<intangir> i setup an xorg.conf that worked before, and now even lightdm is showing 2 monitors, but once i log in the 2nd one turns off again
<ActionParsnip> howdy: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'; uname -a; lsb_release -a
<howdy> ActionParsnip> dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'; uname -a; lsb_release -ahowdy@asus:~$ dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'; uname -a; lsb_release -a ii  flashplugin-downloader:i386            11.0.1.152ubuntu1                       Adobe Flash Player plugin downloader ii  flashplugin-installer                  11.0.1.152ubuntu1                       Adobe Flash Player plugin installer Linux asus 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, he removed the shared lib that he manually installed right?
<howdy> ouh sorry
<howdy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/707001/
<howdy> I though I had link in clipboard :)
<intangir> oh weird i got it working now, it was an available display mode (the entire size)
<bjsnider> he's using the i386 with nspluginwrapper
<bjsnider> so purge that and install adobe-flashplugin
<bjsnider> purge flashplugin-downloader and flashplugin-installer
<intangir> it detects it as one gigantic resolution
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-downloader:i386 flashplugin-installer ; sudo apt-get clean; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<bjsnider> wrong
<bjsnider> no ppa is required
<ActionParsnip> howdy: ^
<howdy> So is ppa required ? :)
<bjsnider> the new adobe-flashplugin package is what to use now
<ActionParsnip> howdy: works great here
<howdy> So should I use ppa or not ?
<bjsnider> everybody should use the adbone-flashplugin package from now on
<bjsnider> adobe, sorry
<ActionParsnip> howdy: the PPA gets updated frequently
<trism> bjsnider: adobe-flashplugin isn't new and it is still in partner, so probably not the way to go in general
<ActionParsnip> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> shame
<SetiAmon> I downloaded the .lo file from adobe and made plugins in mozzila folder,that worked
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: how can a user use something if it doesn't exist?
<SetiAmon> flash 11
<SetiAmon> x64 exstweem edition
<bjsnider> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/adobe-flashplugin
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=oneiric&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=flash
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, it does exist
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: well ubottu and the packages page says it doesn't
<iceroot> where are the newest kernels listed? kernel.org seems outdated
<jtaylor> github I think
<howdy> E: Unable to locate package flashplugin64-installer
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707003/
<bjsnider> it installs everything for both arches and actually includes the libs. it doesn't have to download them and checksum them
<ActionParsnip> howdy: did you add the PPA ok?
<iceroot> https://github.com/mirrors/linux  thx
<howdy> ActionParsnip: sure I did
<ActionParsnip> howdy: seems the PPA is deprecated: https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, enable partner
<bjsnider> sevenmachines probably stopped packaging his version since the new package is doing that work. i made the same decision
<ActionParsnip> i always just copy the .so to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<howdy> bjsnider: You are right but adobe-flashplugin in repos has only 10 version
<howdy> ActionParsnip: will try that once again
<howdy> :)
<bjsnider> howdy, wrong
<bjsnider> dead wrong
<bjsnider> update your sources
<howdy> updated :)
<howdy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/707005/
<intangir> oh hey loooks like im having the same issue
<intangir> i also got chromium
<intangir> how do i install the flash plugin for it?
<bjsnider> intangir, enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<howdy> bjsnider: There are only x86 version adobe-flashplugin 11 in repo :)
<ActionParsnip> intangir: I copy the .so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins    the package adobe-flashplugin in the partner repo should install it all for you
<howdy> bjsnider; So you are right apt-cache search was showing bad result
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: looks like you were right, my bad
<intangir> where do i find the .so?
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: it is a bit of a faff, never had to touch the partner in my life
<bjsnider> intangir, it's in the package
<howdy> But there is only X86 version of package availible in the repo ?
<ActionParsnip> intangir: enable partner repo then install adobe-flashplugin
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, then you missed a lot of useful stuff
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: ive gotten by just  fine since Gutsy
<intangir> wheres the partner repo?
<ActionParsnip> intangir: its enableable in software centre
<howdy> Software Sources option via Ubuntu Software Center -> Edit
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: so they FINALLY put 64bit flash in the repo, or is it still via that stupid nspluginwrapper?
<howdy> ActionParsnip: They didin't :D
<bjsnider> no, it's the native 64-bit plugin
<bjsnider> because adobe has finally marked it stable
<howdy> Where do you find X64 in repo ?
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: finally
<jtaylor> ActionParsnip: its more like adobe finaly released a 64 bit version
<jtaylor> not ubuntus fault adobe sucks
<ActionParsnip> jtaylor: there were 64bit flashes before 11.1
<howdy> adobe-flashplugin:i386 11.0.1.152-0oneiric1
<jtaylor> only betas
<bjsnider> canonical couldn't package it because adobe refused to mark it stable until now
<howdy> In btw I have Ubuntu x64
<ActionParsnip> jtaylor: it was still available though
<jtaylor> yes but not stable
<jtaylor> => not in repos
<howdy> How come nobody listen to me :D
<intangir> kickass it works
<jtaylor> betas where available in ppas as usual
<ActionParsnip> howdy: I'll give you a command, lets do this my way
<bjsnider> those betas were terrible but they always worked better for me than nspluginwrapper
<howdy> There is deb for 11 X64 in Adobe website :)
<bjsnider> packaged for lucid
<intangir> how do i sort icons on my sidebar?
<intangir> also how do i make it not show mounted volumes
<bjsnider> don't use it
<howdy> bjsnider: You a talking to me ?
<bjsnider> yes
<intangir> i tried to install the deb on adbobes site but it opened with software center and didnt install anything
<howdy> ok I will use libflashplayer.so file isntead then
<intangir> but turning on the partner repo and installing adobe-flashplugin worked
<ActionParsnip> howdy: cd /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins && sudo wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/libflashplayer.so
<howdy> In btw anyone got problems with Jockey and post-update release drivers ?
<howdy> ActionParsnip: Thanks, just did that :)
<intangir> how do i sort icons and hide mounted volumes on the sidebar?
<BluesKaj> I still have the pluginwrapper because some sites didn't work weel without it , are you guys saying to install the new repos flash with out the wrapper?
<howdy> ActionParsnip: In my situation there is /opt/google/chrome/plugins :>
<ActionParsnip> howdy: uninstall the flash packages you have installed, should be fine
<ActionParsnip> howdy: does the/usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins not exist?
<sandra> howdy, have you considered using "Flash-Aid"  ?
<howdy> ActionParsnip: I use Google Chrome instead of Chromium :)
<howdy> sandra: I managed to put that so file in right directory, in btw are you from lithuania ? ;D
<howdy> .so file '''
<intangir> where can i go to learn how to manipulate icons on the sidebar?
<intangir> i guess its the launcher
<ActionParsnip> intangir: how do you mean manipulate?
<intangir> how do i sort icons and hide mounted volumes on the sidebar?
<intangir> i want to reorder some
<sandra> howdy: No I'm anderson island, washington state.
<howdy> ActionParsnip: ok now I will check performance
<howdy> Yeah works fine for now :)
<howdy> So now I would want to talk about another problem. I can't install from Jockey post-release update drivers for ATI
<howdy> The other ones works just fine. I even tryed to install from binary 11.9 ati drivers, but then I went into many problems like loosing reboot shutdown functions ( it just only logged out from account, nothing else)
<sandra> G'day my fellow Ubuntu inmates
<howdy> sandra: Gnight :)
<sandra> trust everyone is doing well today.
<howdy> 00:47 here :>
<physically_fit> tomorrow is the day... yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> intangir: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/unity-oneiric-changes-august/
<levar13> :D that's how we like to see it!
<sandra> good thing good intentions reach past time lines :-)
<howdy> ActionParsnip: Maybe you are somehow familiar with my Jockey problem :) ?
<ActionParsnip> howdy: never used it, I just install nvidia-current and its all good
<sandra> Can someone here be kind enough to tell me why xorg edgers PPA doesn't work on Oneiric ?
<intangir> ActionParsnip: thx
<ActionParsnip> sandra: does the PPA support oneiric?
<howdy> ActionParsnip: Freakingly awesome "ATI" here :D
<ActionParsnip> howdy: I don't buy ATi, sorry
<phibxr> I actually miss the upper left Ubuntu button.
<sandra> I've been trying to install nvidia's latest stable video driver 285.05.09 w/out any su.cess
<howdy> phibxr: Me too, such a stupid Idea to move it to the launcher :)
<sandra> ActionParsnip: Well PPA say's it supports Oneiric.
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 280.13-0ubuntu6 (oneiric), package size 30824 kB, installed size 90500 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<bjsnider> that is a prerelease, not stable
<howdy> phibxr: Takes too much place  in example for my laptop :)
<phibxr> howdy, that too. but I just liked the Ubuntu-logo being visible. :P
<ActionParsnip> sandra: its working here, installing now (got nothing better to do, so having a laugh)
<sandra> I have no sucess finding installation solution.
<ActionParsnip> sandra: did you have it added earlier, or is this a fresh install?
<howdy> phibxr: Yeah, do you know is there anywhere I can get free Ubuntu stickers ? :D
<phibxr> howdy, I think system76.com has something like that.
<intangir> i keep getting a ton of errors saying 'system program has crashed' asking if i want to report, but nothing seems to be failing
<intangir> everything seems fine other than this annoying error popping up
<howdy> And maybe anyone managed to use Python3 + PyQT combination :) ?
<sandra> ActionParsnip: I just installed Oneiric and am currently running nvidia 280.13
<ActionParsnip> sandra: if you run:  apt-cache policy xorg-server       you should see 2:1.11.1+git20110926+server-1.11-branch.aabd25bd-0ubuntu0sarvatt
<phibxr> howdy, looks like that page has been removed though.
<howdy> phibxr: No probs :)
<intangir> oh i guess it did crash this time
<sandra> ActionParsnip: I would greatly appreciate knowing if nvidia 285.05.09 driver installs for you.
<sandra> btw just as a matter of fact nvidia lists their 285.05.09 as stable not as a beta release.
<trism> bjsnider: sorry, didn't realize the one in partner was updated with the 64 bit version, thanks for the info *adds partner*
<sandra> Could someone here tell me if they use a program named Second Life ?
<sandra> I'm asking only because I would like to know how to use i386 files in Oneiric to meet the dependencies Second Life looks for in order to stream music and play videos.
<bjsnider> trism, very recent change
<SetiAmon> hey is there a time breakdown for when exactly 11.10 will be releasd
<SetiAmon> i hear 1 Somoa time
<SetiAmon> what is that in PST
<pangolin> !final >Tired_
<famgod> there really isnt any different
<famgod> between whats out now
<famgod> and the final release
<famgod> is there?
<intangir> all the packages im downloading are extremely slow..
<intangir> is there a way to add other repos which would hopefully be faster?
<intangir> damn it its downloading from mexico...
<intangir> why do they have the tiniest little unheard of places, including mexico cities on the map for timezone but not houston
<intangir> houston is one of the biggest cities in the world and its still not listen ;()
<intangir> listed
<jbicha> intangir: you should be able to type in Housin on the timezone selector page
<NoelJB> trism, what was that about partner?  I came on right as you posted.  Something nvidia related?
<intangir> i did but it apparently decided some mexican city was close enough
<trism> NoelJB: adobe flash related
<intangir> so my default download servers are also in mexico
<jbicha> but the time zone database doesn't list every city, it lists a major one per time zone
<intangir> i hate chicago ;)
<intangir> i cant pick it hehehe
<intangir> im from houston damit ;)
<silverlightning> hi
<NoelJB> bjsnider, what is the latest nvidia that we have?  I seem to be at 280.13
<jbicha> intangir: lol
<silverlightning> I reinstalled 11.10 now
<silverlightning> I messed up packages too much
<silverlightning> this time I think it is all right
<silverlightning> except I have no sound
<silverlightning> I have opened alsamixer and set all parameters on full
<silverlightning> still some of them show muted like MM and not 00
<silverlightning> any idea?
<bjsnider> NoelJB, that's it for the moment
<intangir> ya now were talking ;)
<intangir> i changed download sites to the fastest mirror
<intangir> it just finished so fast i couldnt even see it
<intangir> earlier estimated time was 20 minutes
<NoelJB> bjsnider, what about http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-285.05.09-driver.html ?
<NoelJB> Says certified
<hilacha> hi all, network slow to start at boot time? some tip?
<bjsnider> NoelJB, patience
<hilacha> then, 60 seconds until network setup.. o
<hilacha> or something like that..
<NoelJB> bjsnider, LOL just asking.  Usually you have that in a PPA somewhere relatively quickly.
<NoelJB> it isn't in x-updates, for example.
<sandra> Could someone please tell me if they have had any success installing the nvidia 285.05.09 video driver on Oneiric , and if so could you please tell me how you did it . Thanks.
<bjsnider> NoelJB, it will be
<hilacha> there is some place on common oneiric problems to consult?
<hilacha> or some faq?
<hilacha> or oneiric documentation?
<NoelJB> bjsnider, have a timeframe in mind?
<bjsnider> tonight
<NoelJB> sandra, wait for bjsnider to post it to the x-updates PPA tonight, and get it that way.
<NoelJB> bjsnider, thanks.  :;-)
<NoelJB> bjsnider, you really do a great job on the nvidia updates
<bjsnider> the hard work of the incredibly complex packaging scripts is done by tseliot
<hilacha> is already possible to download the iso for oneiric?
<sandra> NoelJB, I'm sorry I'm still new to Linux & Ubuntu what x-updates are you referring too ?
<sandra> NoelJB, Are you referring too to the Xorg Edgers PPA ?
<NoelJB> sandra, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<NoelJB> NO!!!! DO NOT USE XOrg Edgers unless you really know why to ignore the warning.
<bjsnider> nobody ever reads the warning
<bjsnider> that's the problem
<sandra> NoelJB, Thank you so much for the link . Could you possibly tell me when the nvidia 285.05.09 file will be posted to x-swat ?
<bjsnider> sandra, your current driver should work very well you know
<sandra> I confess I tried Xorg Edgers on my test Oneiric partition it failed.
<NoelJB> sandra, xorg edgers will break your system at the moment.
<NoelJB> sandra, and you don't need x-swat either.  x-updates has the stable, latest, drivers.
<famgod> i just removed bind9, then i manually deleted /etc/bind/...now when I reinstall bind9, it doesnt install the config files...help :P
<sandra> bjsnider, Thank you so much for your help. But unfortunately 280.13 nvidia driver is not w/out it's problems on my HP-HDX-18-Notebook system.
<sandra> bjsinder, odd thing is , is that nvidia 285.05.09 driver works flawlessly on my Natty partition.
<sandra> NoelJB, Could you kindly provide me with the link to x-updates ? so I can down load the driver ? thanks.
<sandra> I shall return
<sandra> and thanks again for your help.
<sandra> bjsnider, Could you please tell me when the nvidia 285.05.09 will be posted to X-swat please.
<sandra> bjsnider, I'm hoping it will solve some of the current glitches I am experiencing with  Compiz & Nautilus .
<maizuddin35> does anyone know how to change themes in ubuntu 11.10?
<robin0800> maizuddin35: yes use gnome-tweak-tool
<D_Russ> hello
<D_Russ> is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu 11.04 32bit to 11.10 64 bit?
<maizuddin35> robin0800: oh, thanks btw
<johnjohn101> does flash work well in 64 bit?
<NoelJB> johnjohn101, yes
<popey> D_Russ: no
<NoelJB> Mind you, I am running it directly from Adobe at the moment
<popey> D_Russ: you would need to reinstall
<D_Russ> that sucks
<sandra> D_Russ, I'm new to linux and Ubuntu but I attempted that going from ubuntu 11.04 32 bit to ubuntu 11.10 and it failed.
<johnjohn101> noeljb, i'm  assuming flash 11 from abobe, right
<intangir> sandra: what did it do?
<popsch> nautilus consistently crashes when I change the default application for files (most recent version from the oneiric branch)
<D_Russ> do you mean 32 bit to 32 bit? sandra?
<sandra> NoelJB,  can you please give me the link to x-update  thanks
<D_Russ> or 32bit to 64 bit?
<sandra> yes from 32 to 64 it failed.
<D_Russ> ok
<NoelJB> johnjohn101, yes
<utgt> what is new in this release?
<NoelJB> sandra, I did
<maizuddin35> D_Russ: I think you can't same goes to windows if you want to change from 32 to 64,you just need to reinstall
<sandra> NoelJB, I must of missed it then could I please get it from you again please.
<D_Russ> any advantages of a 64 bit install. when i installed 11.04 it reccomended the 32 bit so i went with that
<johnjohn101> well i'm sticking to 32 bit unless someone give me a reason to head to 64 bit.   browse,email and chat is about all i do.
<NoelJB> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<NoelJB> johnjohn101, 64 bit flash is a lot more stable for me, performs better, etc.
<sandra> NoelJB, Thank you so much
<NoelJB> or do you mean your entire install
<johnjohn101> i meant the entire install.
<D_Russ> NoelJB any problem running any apps on 64 bit?
<maizuddin35> I don't know why, I think the latest version of gwibber is pretty lagging ..does anyone encounter this one?
<NoelJB> D_Russ, apps on 64 bit Ubuntu?  Not really.  I haven't run anything so quaint as a 32 bit OS in years.
<NoelJB> Now, we used to have some issues with a few broswer plugins, e.g., flash, but those are largely all long fixed.
<johnjohn101> i would imagine there has to be some speed diffs between the 64 bit kernel and the 32 bit pae kernel for > 4 Gb
<NoelJB> johnjohn101, I have 8GB of RAM, and the appropriate use cases to need it.
<NoelJB> My next laptop will have a min of 16GB RAM
<D_Russ> looks like i will be doing a fresh install then. i am wanting to go with 64bit
<maizuddin35> NoelJB: wow. 16GB.:)
<D_Russ> i have 8gb ddr3 ram and a core 2 quad q9600
<johnjohn101> 16 GB ram not much $ these days on a desktop
<D_Russ> johnjohn101, maybe if your a gamer
<D_Russ> it isnt but for most tasks thats plenty
<NoelJB> D_Russ, I run virtual machines with enterprise products, so memory is an issue.
<arand> johnjohn101: There are quite considerable speed differences, from what I've heard (phoronx made a test of that a while ago...)
<D_Russ> ohh i see
<D_Russ> VM's will do it
<arand> s/phoronox/phoronix/
<sandra> that's interesting I wanted to install Oneiric 32 bit for over all compatibility but for some reason it would install but not load once it was installed on my HP-HDX-18-Notebook.
<sandra> The 64 bit version of Oneiric did install on my system but some programs such as Second Life is not fully functional .
<D_Russ> whats second life?
<johnjohn101> just eyeballed a $100 mb that will support 64 gb memory...
<arand> A game, likely it is 32-bit only, you running it via wine?
<sandra> I am intrigued by the promise of i386 compatibility for 32 bit programs such as skype.
<sandra> D_Russ, Second Life is a 3D-Visual Chat program.
<D_Russ> it wont work on 11.10 64 bit? is it native linux, sandra?
<arand> sandra: I think you may have to dif into http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Linux_Viewer#64-bit
<sandra> D_Russ, it works but I can't get music or video to stream and yes it's a native 32 bit Linux program.
<arand> But the interesting thing is why 64bit, and not 32bit ubuntu runs, so at what point did 32bit fail?
<sandra> arand, Thank you so much for posting that link.
<NoelJB> sandra, there is a 64 bit download for Skype from Skype.  Haven't tried it, yet.
<johnjohn101> skype is supporting linux natively?
<NoelJB> sandra, skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1_amd64.deb
<NoelJB> yes, if you call functionally obsolete code supporting linux
<NoelJB> nowhere near the level of functionality in their Mac and MS-Windows products.
<sandra> arand, Second Life does load for me but streaming music and video does not under Oneiric 64 bit but under natty 32 bit Second Life works flawlessly.
<NoelJB> And I've usually had more success with their statically linked binary, rather than deal with platform integration.
<NoelJB> sandra, http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Linux_Viewer#64-bit
<sandra> NoelJB, I don't recomend you use skype 64 bit it will not install well under Oneiric . Oneriric does have it's own Skype :386 version for it's 64 bit OS.
<NoelJB> sandra, as I said, I tend to use their statically linked binary.
<Roasted> has anybody gotten recent updates and lost sound?
<Roasted> I updated my 11.10 machine and both of my soundcards (onboard and pci) are gone now.
<NoelJB> I have sound on my T61p.
<NoelJB> Roasted, just verified it is still working
<Iszak> Is 11.10 rolled into an ISO yet?
<arand> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<arand> erm..
<Roasted> NoelJB, have you gotten recent updates?
<DeltaEpsilon> is there a svn/cvs plugin for Nautilus in gnome3?
<arand> !daily | Iszak
<ubottu> Iszak: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<sandra> Roasted, how  long between the time you installed 11.10 and updated ?
<Roasted> sandra, well I installed 11.10 with Beta 2. I updated last night.
<NoelJB> DeltaEpsilon, did you see http://rabbitvcs.org/ ?  I don't know if they (or anyone supports Gnome Shell, but you missed my --- as bjsnider called it -- rant on how Gnome Shell sucks).
<arand> Iszak: There's also some snapshot images for beta2 as well
<johnjohn101> i haven't had any updates for two days. i think that is a good sign.
<Roasted> I hadn't used 11.10 extensively on my desktop (the problematic machine) but I used it an easy 15 times or so with sound just fine.
<NoelJB> Roasted, completely up to date.
<Roasted> if I do an apt-get update, am I getting ALL of the recent updates?
<Roasted> or should I be doidng an upgrade?
<D_Russ> i think i will wait a few days before i install 11.10. Now sandra has me a bit worried that me switching to 64 bit will become a problem. maybe i should test it in virtual box first
<arand> johnjohn101: I'ts just that ubuntu is freezing changes for the release, I reckon
<Roasted> 64 bit?
<Roasted> I've used 64 bit for
<Roasted> well... 5 years?
<sandra> Roasted, thanks I suggest you download the latest daily build http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ this should reenable your sound card it did mine.
<Roasted> sandra, but that requires reinstalling :(
<johnjohn101> says skype 2.2 is still beta
<sandra> Roasted, Unfortunately yes but on the upside Oneiric is a fast install :-)
<Roasted> sandra, BUT....
<Roasted> it requires reinstalling :(
<Roasted> is there no way to remove updates?
<johnjohn101> with a laptop that looks like it has ubuntu on it
<sandra> D_Russ, I do like the 64 bit version my email works libre office works well it's just Second Life that I have a few issues with. Other then that it works well.
<Roasted> I've used 64 bit for nearly 5 years.
<Roasted> I can count on 1 hand with no fingers how many times I've had issues.
<artzra> hi i have install oneric 11.10 studio near win7 but i have lose the boot of win
<artzra> how install a dual boot ?? when all system are in place ?
<arand> Roasted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11331467#post11331467 does it help?
<sandra> artzra, that's odd because Oneiric found my windows 7 partition.
<arand> artzra: If you re-run "sudo update-grub" does it mention win7?
<Roasted> arand, thanks. rebooting now...
<artzra> arand yes
<artzra> Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda2
<Zahrada> I want 11.10, when is it the official ubuntu distribution?
<arand> right but it doesn't show up in the grub boot menu?
<artzra> yes
<sandra> arand, is it possible to use the new feature i386 compatibility files in order to get Second Life 32 bit linux edition to run ?
<artzra> arand, that s it
<arand> artzra: presumably, after rerunning that update it should be there now, or is it that the grub menu doesn't show up at all
<sandra> oops I'll wait till your done helping artzra
<Roasted> didnt work
<Roasted> :(
<arand> sandra: It should be, and I think the wiki was doing some things with that, though I'm not really sure, and don't know much about the workings of it I'm afaraid
<sandra> Roasted, What didn't work ?
<Roasted> arand linked me to an ubuntuforums thread with a possible fix for my audio in 11.10, but it didnt work
<sandra> arand, thank you :-)
<Roasted> in my sound preferences under the output tab it says "Dummy Output"
<sandra> Roasted, I suspect you are going to have to perform a fresh reload as I did to correct your audio problem :-(
<Roasted> sandra, well, if I have to that's fine. I full well knew that installing 11.10 it might not work.
<Roasted> sandra, it's just frustrating knowing an update broke it.
<Roasted> I'm positive of that.
<Roasted> So when do I know it's okay to update? :(
<sandra> Roasted, Yes I had the same problem , but on the upside my sound card worked after reloading.
<Roasted> I just have a hard time accepting that
<Roasted> beta or not, this isn't Windows.
<Iszak> arg can't wait for ubuntu 11.10 :(
<Roasted> 11.10 is beautiful :)
<Roasted> I'm putting it on a PC to use as a HTPC right now
<Roasted> I decided I don't even need XBMC or Boxee. Gnome Shell will suffice VERY nicely.
<sandra> Roasted, I feel your "Pain"
<Roasted> sandra, it seems as if my symptoms have been seen in previous versions of ubuntu too.
<Roasted> sandra, I'm going to hold off formatting now... maybe 10.10's fix (from the post I'm reading now) might help me.
<arand> Roasted: so are you able to change from dummy output to something else in sound prefs?
<Roasted> Dummy Output is the onlyt hing listed.
<Roasted> So I have nothing else to choose. :(
<Roasted> ya know...
<arand> That doesn't sounds like a good thing, so maybe there PA doesn' detect your soundcard as an outputl, for whatever reason...
<Roasted> it sure detected it 2 days ago
<Roasted> :(
<Roasted> I'm going to nuke the .pulse folder, reinstall pulseaudio, and then reboo
<Roasted> oh wow...
<arand> Do you know which version of PA it worked on?
<Roasted> when I open synaptic I have broken packages.
<Roasted> arand, no I don't. Whatever is default in 11.10. It was working fine.
<Roasted> arand, I've had this setup since probably 8.04, everything worked fine up until 11.10's updates yesterday.
<Roasted> which when I say "yesterday's updates" I don't mean updates RELEASED yesterday
<Roasted> I haven't been home in a few days, so whatever I got last night did it in..
<Roasted> yeah it looks like its broken on the kernel
<Roasted> lol??????????
<arand> I guess that is something to solve initially :)
<Roasted> mhm
<Roasted> I think so too
<arand> Roasted: With https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+changelog and /var/log/dpkg.log and «grep "upgrade pulseaudio" /var/log/dpkg.log» you may be able to figure out which version introduced the issue, and mainually reinstall the packages of the old version of PA, and try that, all provided it's actually PA that broke things, etc.
<Roasted> are there any torrents for 11.10 yet?
<johnjohn101> why is it when you hit x on banshee or rhythm box, the programs don't die and they aren't in the side bar ( unity).
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-13
<Roasted> gosh why is deja dup so nice
<arand> !torrents
<ubottu> Natty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/desktop/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/server/ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<arand> Heh, that one needs to be updated :)
<Roasted> 11.10 is in there though
<arand> Though the links should be valid with name substitution, though I'm not sure if there are torrents fro later versions than beta2
<Roasted> maybe I should stick to the cdimage site
<Pici> We'll update the factoids once the release announcement has been made.
<arand> Yeah http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/beta-2/ is the only one available
<arand> Pici: I thought they werer supposed to point at point releases in this channel..
<Roasted> whats out now?
<Roasted> RC? Beta 3?
<Pici> arand: I don't think we have those setup
<arand> Roasted: the beta2 is the last point before release, I think
<Roasted> should be an RC...
<sandra> On the upside Ubuntu 11.10 will be released on the 13th tomorrow
<arand> Pici: Well, there is a torrent for beta2 there at least..
<Roasted> oh
<Roasted> it will?
<Roasted> I thought it was the end of the month
<Pici> Yes...
<Pici> No...
<Roasted> oh wow
<sandra> Roasted, Yes
<Roasted> I failed.
<Pici> Yes
<Roasted> lol
<Pici> ;)
<Roasted> does 11.10 beta + that upgrade/update command truly bring you up to speed as if you had installed 11.10 final release?
<sandra> Roasted, So if you can wait until 13th tomorrow you can just download the final release.
<arand> It's pretty quiet here for that time of the year, I must say...
<Roasted> sandra, oh yeah, if these broken packages I'm fixing aren't the solution I'll just wait for it.
<zmbmartin> I am not seeing wunderlist in the software center?
<arand> Roasted: it should be, in theory, although there may always be bumps.
<arand> !final | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Oneiric and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<astro73|mal> Ok, so during the GUI upgrade, X.org died. Caput. Dumped me to virt terms. Won't start. Now I have a half-upgraded system. Will running `aptitude upgrade` finish it up?
<Roasted> woooooooooooooo
<Roasted> <-- has audio
<sandra> astro73, one can only hope.
<Roasted> pink floyd, london, 1994, pulse concert. comfortably numb.
<arand> astro73|mal: It will at least try to, to the best of it's ability.
<sandra> Roasted, That's great :-)
<Roasted> MAGIC is coming through my speakers at the moment
<sandra> Roasted, What did you do  ?
<astro73|mal> arand: So there's nothing else I have to worry about?
<Roasted> sandra, fixed my broken packages with a sudo dpkg --configure -a. then ran sudo apt-get update and removed ~/.pulse/ and rebooted.
<Roasted> not sure if I needed to remove .pulse but I decided to be safe and axe it quick
<sandra> Roasted, I like pulseaudio keeps my skype program running smoothly and in tandem w/other audio programs.
<Roasted> yeah. pulse audio was a bit of a disaster upon its start, but it sure is nice now
<johnjohn101> will the new ubuntu be able to run on an 8 core processor?
<NoelJB> johnjohn101, you got a bulldozer?
<johnjohn101> just ordered this.... with mb and 8 gb memory.   http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=1308191&sku=A79-8150
<sandra> johnjohn101, it runs on my i-7 processor just fine .
<johnjohn101> wife wondring why i always have to be first
<NoelJB> johnjohn101, yeah, that's the bulldozer
<johnjohn101> can't wait....
<astro73|mal> ok... X started, but when I attempt to login (unity and unity 2d), it just dumps me back at the login screen.
<astro73|mal> And same with wmii
<astro73|mal> arand, sandra: any advice?
<arand> astro73|mal: I don't know I'm afraid.
<astro73|mal> ok, what log do i check?
<zmbmartin> I haven't had any updates for the past 2 to 3 days is that normal right now? I thought since the release date is fast approaching I would be getting more updates.
<astro73|mal> Restarting lightdm doesn't help
<bjsnider> zmbmartin, quite the opposite is true
<bjsnider> they slow things down to create a final release cd that works
<Chotaz> Is it stable to upgrade to 11.10 yet»
<zmbmartin> bjsnider: ok so nothing to worry about.
<johnjohn101> i love the new version.. everything works and is smooth
<bjsnider> Chotaz, sure is
<Chotaz> is it possible to upgrade without losing stuff?
<zmbmartin> I read that wunderlist is in the software center I do not see it. Does anyone else?
<bjsnider> Chotaz, sure is
<Chotaz> bjsnider, want to guide me through it?
<bjsnider> the bot can do that
<bjsnider> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<astro73|mal> And rebooting doesn't help either.
<zmbmartin> bjsnider: do you use the regular upgrade feature or do you reformat and install / with a seperate /home?
<bjsnider> i have a separate home, and i upgrade normally without formatting
<bjsnider> so i have my cake and eat it too
<zmbmartin> and no problems?
<zmbmartin> I have a seperate /home also. I have been using Arch for 6 years so newer to ubuntu
<zmbmartin> I am use to the rolling release model
<NoelJB> I have separate homes for each partition, but I link shared things such as Desktop from a common partition.
<NoelJB> Different releases and distros keep incompatible data under ~, and sometimes you just need a clean install.
<zmbmartin> I have just read mixed reviews on upgrading without reformatting.
<bjsnider> it can be a bit of a skill if you use a lot of ppas
<bjsnider> i had to do a lot of manual purging of packages afterwards
<bjsnider> which a n00b might not be able to do
<sandra> n00b that would be me lol
<Chotaz> bjsnider, on my update manager there is no Upgrade button
<astro73|mal> *headdesk* ~/.Xauthority had perms root:root 600
<sandra> bjsinder, could you please tell me when the latest nvidia 285.05.09 will be posted to x-swat please. Thanks
<sandra> b
<sandra> NoelJB, do you know when the nvidia 285.05.09 driver will be uploaded to x-update ?
<iWang> i set GRUB_DEFAULT=saved in /etc/default/grub then update grub.cfg. it doesn't work? anyone know why?
<NoelJB> sandra, whenever bjsnider gets it there.  He thought it would be tonight.
<jbicha> iWang: did you run sudo update-grub afterwards?
<NoelJB> iWang, I've never gotten save default to work properly with GRUB 2.  As much as possibly, I've stuck with GRUB 1, since it actually works.
<sandra> NoelJB, Thanks for the FYI :-)
<urlin2u> NoelJB, that's funny, if grub2 is not working then you have a messed up setup.
<iWang> jbicha: yeah,i run it!
<iWang> Oh,i got it! there is another thing! GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT !!!!
<johnjohn101> !release party
<KM0201> !release-party > johnjohn101
<ubottu> johnjohn101, please see my private message
<NoelJB> urlin2u, that might be true.  grub2 works in general for me, just not the save default.
<sandra> iWang, how did you get GRUB_SAVEFAULT to work ?
<sandra> Grub 2 has been another thorn in my side too lol
<urlin2u> you have to run update-grub after a default change to have it work.
<sandra> urlin2u, Thanks for the FYI :-)
<NoelJB> urlin2u, I'll probably stick with GRUB1 for my dedicated boot partition, but have it boot grub2 for newer installs (since each one has their own grub in their partition)
<urlin2u> it is easy to miss that paret. :D
<urlin2u> part*
<SetiAmon> shucks
<intangir> i have 2 monitors and i cant seem to get unity to work properly on 2nd screen
<intangir> if i use twinview it works, but none of my games work, if i dont use twinview, unity wont use or detect my 2nd screen, its ON though. i can mouse over it, it just has no window manager or anything
<sasy360> hey when it releases? 13th?
<intangir> the unit page is dead..
<bjsnider> sandra, the new driver is published
<NoelJB> bjsnider, thanks :-)  Is there also going to be a matching nvidia-settings?
<bjsnider> if you're on amd64 anyway. i386 is backed up awhile
<bjsnider> nvidia-settings uploading now
<NoelJB> bjsnider, ah, OK.  I see the driver, but I'll wait a bit for the pair.
<sandra> bjsnider, Thank you for that important piece of FYI :-)
<sandra> okay going to install bjsinder latest video driver upload :-)
<sandra> I shall return
<MTecknology> bjsnider: can you do me a favor?
<bjsnider> does it involve a pound of flesh?
<MTecknology> nope
<MTecknology> du -hs /boot  and tell me the total size?
<intangir> new driver? what latest driver
<intangir> nvidia?
<MTecknology> I have no system with a normal boot process and i'm trying to plan the size but have no idea :P
<intangir> whats new about it? where do i get it, im also having alot of nvidia issues
<NoelJB> MTecknology, du -hs /boot/
<NoelJB> 30M	/boot/
<intangir> i cant get my 2nd screen to work
<bjsnider> 47M
<MTecknology> thanks!
<bjsnider> probably have a bunch of old kernels in there
<MTecknology> so 100M will be more than enough and giving / the rest of the 4GB will be crazy plenty
<NoelJB> bjsnider, yeah, I have three (3), you probably have more.
<MTecknology> :D
<NoelJB> I've got 3.0.0.11 and 12 -generic and 12-lowlatency
<MTecknology> 12M	/boot
<bjsnider> don't know if a separate partition is really necessary
<MTecknology> that's with two kernels
<SetiAmon> So any firm time when its out
<MTecknology> SetiAmon: it's been decided, we're not privy to it, though
<intangir> geez im running a huge update.. its taking forever
<bjsnider> NoelJB, nvidia-settings build starting in 5 minutes
<intangir> i thought those were closed source
<intangir> they arent?
<intangir> or is it just the driver itself?
<intangir> can no one see what im typing?
<bjsnider> right
<bjsnider> nvidia-settings is on freedesktop.org
<MTecknology> oh CRAP!
<MTecknology> I just purged the wrong disk
<intangir> i was having an issue with nvidia's config wizard saying: Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0
<bjsnider> well you shouldn't have done that
<NoelJB> MTecknology, I regularly make image backups on my drives so that I can restore in just such an emergency.
<MTecknology> NoelJB: this is a new system, but because of the insane setup (apparently insane) grub is having a hissy fit.. i'm trying to make every single thing including the boot process redundant
<MTecknology> NoelJB: so.. i get to do a lot of the setup post-
<MTecknology> install
<MTecknology> it's only /boot that i lost though..
<MTecknology> i can recreate that by reinstalling grub and the kernel... then running grub-install
<Jetrii> I'
<bjsnider> MTecknology, you've made quite a big meal of this
<MTecknology> bjsnider: meal?
<bjsnider> just an expression
<bjsnider> it's a huge, complicated thing
<MTecknology> ooooh
<MTecknology> yup...
<MTecknology> ... huge ...
<Jetrii> I'm having trouble installing the latest 11.10 build. Installing Grub failed the first time on every partition I tried. I created a /boot partition the 2nd time and installed successfully, but it won't boot
<NoelJB> MTecknology, for the last several releases, I've used the alternate install in expert mode to install GRUB1, but it seems the Oneiric no longer offers that option.
<NoelJB> MTecknology, what is insane about your setup?
<MTecknology> NoelJB: i usually do something like that... cli base install, strip it down, compile my stripped down kernel, add things back, enjoy
<NoelJB> what is stripped down in your kernel?
<NoelJB> And why not do the stripped down kernel post a normal install?
<MTecknology> the whole monolithic kernel is <2MB
<MTecknology> i'm crazy like that.. that's not whay i'm doing now
<MTecknology> NoelJB: i thought nothing crazy... i wanted to have /boot on its own software raid1 then everything else on lvm on raid6, install mbr to both boot devices, then be done with it
<bjsnider> he probably strips out every driver except those on his own board
<MTecknology> bjsnider: yup, ond then drivers for the stuff on my boardd that i don't care about.. like the webcam
<MTecknology> NoelJB: when i try to install, the installer kinda freaks out after partitioning right before starting to install ... i can't remember teh exact error
<MTecknology> point ended up being, that i can't install to a raid6 device
<intangir> someone said something about a low latency kernel a bit ago? what is that
<intangir> i dont see it in the package manager
<bjsnider> NoelJB, nvidia-settings built, maybe not yet published
<ChogyDan> intangir: I think it is a not strongly maintained branch of the kernel
<intangir> whats generic-pae?
<bjsnider> i think it's called realtime, -rt
<bjsnider> -pae is physical address extension, for 32-bit with at least 4gb of ram
<intangir> what if its only 4gb of ram
<bjsnider> it is automatically selected at install time if you choose i386 and have that much ram
<MTecknology> i thought it was >3GB RAM
<bjsnider> might be >3
<intangir> i have 4 gigs
<intangir> but it didnt install pae
<bjsnider> anyway, it's automatically selected
<MTecknology> NoelJB: i guess knowing that / can't sit on RAID 6 and having everything else set up, I should be able to let the installer do its thing
<bjsnider> are you sure?
<ChogyDan> you should be fine
<intangir> oh it looks like thats for x86, i have 64bi
<MTecknology> pae is ubuntu-auto-smart enabled :)
<NoelJB> bjsnider, not published as of right now
<Jetrii> Bah... Grub keeps on failing...
<intangir> ok i still cant get my 2nd monitor to work
<NoelJB> intangir, it is a maintained kernel typically used with Ubuntu Studio.  Currently in a PPA.
<intangir> and my nvidia-settings is still not letting my configure my xorg.conf
<NoelJB> intangir, I do a lot with audio, and have had fewer problems using that kernel to -generic.
<intangir> also after running updates, my font for terminal is goofy looking ;)
<Jetrii> Is there a known problem with the 11.10 installer?
<Jetrii> Concerning grub failing?
<MTecknology> my audio is usually mute except at work
<intangir> NoelJB: i play alot of games, maybe i should also get it
<intangir> NoelJB: where do i get it
<maizuddin35> anyone got problem with gnome3 and his graphic driver?
<NoelJB> intangir, in fact, I don't want to jinx it, but currently using the -lowlatency kernel I'm getting a whole day with Oneiric, whereas with -generic, the system generally spontenously stops within an hour or so.
<intangir> yikes, ok i want it, how do i get it?
<NoelJB> intangir, xorg.conf is deprecated.  do you really need it?
<intangir> maizuddin35: ya im having issues with graphics all day
<sileni> hello everyone
<maizuddin35> all day ? what graphic carddo you use?
<intangir> NoelJB: i dont know, but if i delete it how do i configure my graphics?
<maizuddin35> sileni : hello
<intangir> nvidia
<intangir> 9800 gtx
<NoelJB> the -rt kernel is largely dead these days, it seems.
<sileni> if i download the developer version of 11.10 would it be very close to the release kind right now ?
<intangir> sileni: thats what im guessing
<MTecknology> there's e developer version?
<johnjohn101> daily build
<NoelJB> intangir, the system should detect and use the driver.  I don't have one and nvidia is correctly used here.  bjsnider would have more detail.
<sileni> MTecknology: i mean daily build
<MTecknology> that's no developer
<maizuddin35> intangir: thats weird before this, I use that card, and I had no problem .
<MTecknology> ya- keep it up to date and you have release ver when it's released
<intangir> im going to delete my xorg then and see what happens...
<intangir> im guessing 1 screen
<intangir> brb
<johnjohn101> so do nothing to get released version except updates
<sileni> MTecknology: i see
<sileni> MTecknology: any word on the approx time it is being released?
<bjsnider> intangir, you're going to delete all of xorg? you won't get a screen at all
<sileni> MTecknology: which part of the world oct 13?
<MTecknology> did they say oct 13?
<sileni> ye
<NoelJB> yes, tomorrow is released day.  I wish they'd have changed it to yesterday.
<intangir> i deleted my conf
<MTecknology> honestly... i don't pay attention :P
<intangir> it loaded with just 1 monitor
<SetiAmon> tommorow is 4 hours here
<SetiAmon> 1 am PST
<MTecknology> i just stay up to date
<intangir> and it does not detect a 2nd screen
<sileni> NoelJB: why change it to yesterday?
<intangir> still cant use X server display configuration
<NoelJB> sileni, because then it would have been released on 11/11/11
<maizuddin35> its already today for me but for them its tomorrow.
<sileni> NoelJB: ah true
<NoelJB> oops, 10/11/11.  nevermind
<NoelJB> :-)
<intangir> so im still screwed, same boat, except now 2nd monitor is OFF instead of blank white
<MTecknology> sileni: time of day is never announced
<NoelJB> LOL
<intangir> bjsnider: can you please help me setup nvidia dual screens
<maizuddin35> intangir : do you use the driver from the nvidia site or wat?
<sileni> NoelJB: ah true that ..
<sileni> NoelJB: i'm bad with dates
<intangir> im using the nvidia driver from the repos
<NoelJB> intangir, after you get loaded, run nvidia-settings (not nvidia-xconfig) and have it detect the monitors.
<intangir> it doesnt work
<MTecknology> sileni: if you know it's x day, then it will be on x day at some time in the world
<intangir> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<intangir> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<johnjohn101> i've been happier since i use intel graphics and ubuntu
<sileni> MTecknology: i kinda figured that ..
<Jetrii> Has the grub installation on 11.10 failed for anyone else?
<MTecknology> sileni: #ubuntu-release-party wouldn't be as annoying if they announced that....
<sileni> MTecknology: i hate that channel and the bot in it
<johnjohn101> why?
<MTecknology> and the people
<NoelJB> OK, all new nvidia code in x-updates.  both driver and settings
<intangir> how do i get it?
<intangir> is this something that might help me?
<MTecknology> i'm not sure what fs i want for /opt.... it's going to have a few >1TB files, but also many many little files....
<intangir> since im not able to get my nvidia stuff to work
<maizuddin35> intangir: maybe I can't help anything tehnically, but have you check out this..http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=909460&highlight=Nvidia+9800
<NoelJB> intangir, no clue if it would help, but google x-updates ppa, and follow instructions
<NoelJB> MTecknology, either XFS or ext4.  I don't believe that btrfs is RFPT.
<MTecknology> NoelJB: i suppose i'll stick with the good old fashioned ext4 :)
<intangir> check this out, this looks like it could be whats causing my issue:
<intangir> http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports-bugs/2011-February/206865.html
<intangir> does the version on x-updates ppa include that check which leaves out my card?
<maizuddin35> think not..?
<intangir> is this it? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<magn3ts> Why is the Unity global menu insisting on infiltrating my gnome-shell?
<NoelJB> magn3ts, because it knows that Gnome Shell sucks?
<NoelJB> intangir, yes
<maizuddin35> NoelJB: lol
<NoelJB> magn3ts, no clue.  I just seriously dislike Gnome Shell.
<bjsnider> objectively wrong
<MTecknology> NoelJB: so... [/dev/sdf1|/dev/sdg1] -> {raid1} /boot && [/dev/sdf2|/dev/sdg2] -> {raid1} / && [/dev/sda1|/dev/sdb1|/dev/sdc1|/dev/sdd1|/dev/sde1] -> {raid6} -> lvm -> rest of system .. /home /var /opt /usr /devel
<MTecknology> NoelJB: 100M, 4.9GB, 6TB  (available)
<MTecknology> about to kick it off... wish me luck :)
<magn3ts> How can one strongly dislike gnome-shell and like unity?
<NoelJB> bjsnider, LOL  objectively it is subjectively right
<MTecknology> magn3ts: how can one like either?
<NoelJB> magn3ts, they aren't the same.  For example, Unity supports integration using languages other than JS.
<NoelJB> MTecknology, on Fedora, where the choice is a steaming pile of Gnome Shell or KDE, I've gone with KDE.
<NoelJB> On Ubuntu, I'm still willing to see how Unity evolves.
<MTecknology> i use openbox
<MTecknology> NoelJB: and... it failed
<NoelJB> MTecknology, why?
<intangir> bjsnider: ok i installed that ppa, so do i now just update and install nvidia-settings and nvidia-current? or what
<jbicha> magn3ts: you can uninstall indicator-appmenu or just don't use a transparent gshell theme & you probably wouldn't even notice
<MTecknology> NoelJB: WARNING **: Configuring 'bootstrap-bas' failed with error code 1
<MTecknology> bootstrap-base*
<bjsnider> well, just because you have the latest graphics driver doesn't mean all of your problems will be solved
<NoelJB> MTecknology, here I have sda1 for a dedicated boot partition, sda5-9 for entire OS installs, sda10 for a swap partition, and sda11 is a large shared volume mounted as /mnt/SHARED.  I have /home for each release partition, but shareable things within /home are then symlnked to the shared FS.
<bjsnider> but i would use jockey to install the driver
<maizuddin35> bjsnider:agreed
<maizuddin35> intangir: did you already install the "Ubuntu-X"?
<NoelJB> bjsnider, as far as I know, there are only a few documented bug fixes between the prior driver and now.
<intangir> maizuddin35: ya
<MTecknology> NoelJB: i think this is just i a bug in bootstrap-base... i know grub can handle this setup
<intangir> im going to reboot and see how it goes brb
<maizuddin35> intangir:gudluck
<MTecknology> NoelJB: now i'm trying to install with / on it's own partition.. removed the raid for just that
<intangir> damn it it still doesnt show the display config in nvidia-settings
<intangir> for some reason theres a line in there that arbitrarily excludes older cards that can use it fine
<MTecknology> NoelJB: and... no worky
<MTecknology> maybe it doesn't like that i'm trying to install things to an external disk?... but linux shouldn't care about that
<intangir> so maybe i should build my own nvidia-settings
<intangir> how do i tell if im actually using your newest build?
<intangir> 173.14.30
<intangir> thats old isnt it?
<NoelJB> MTecknology, FWIW, apparently RedHat thinks that btrfs is good enough to be the default for FC16.
<bjsnider> they're wrong
<rww> indeed they are
<NoelJB> bjsnider, I agree, as you might see in the scroll.  XFS or ext4 would be my choices.
<bjsnider> where in the world did you read that absurd bunch of nonsense?
<MTecknology> NoelJB: scary
<NoelJB> bjsnider, some web story on the topic.
<MTecknology> k... so having / and /boot on their own partitions w/o raid still isn't good enough
<NoelJB> looks like it was proposed, but backed out as not being ready.
<bjsnider> i guess redhat doesn't care about fedora users
<bjsnider> is it the default in rhel?
<bjsnider> is it the default in rhas?
<NoelJB> bjsnider, fedora users are guinea pigs for RHEL
<bjsnider> apparently so
<magn3ts> jbicha, wait, it's because of the transparency.
<magn3ts> jbicha, that screams hack.
<bjsnider> that will do a good job creating a bunch of bad blood
<magn3ts> jbicha, but thanks, removing the indicator hadn't occured to me.
<MTecknology> why oh why does this installer hate me so?
<NoelJB> bjsnider, why would he still be using 173?  That's ancient.  Really old HW?
<MTecknology> I think it's getting mad about me trying to install things to the external disk.. why it would care, i do not know
<bjsnider> NoelJB, anything before the geforce 6k, also including a 9k variant
<bjsnider> it would upgrade nvidia-settings though
<bjsnider> not that a very minor upgrade in nvidia-settings would make any difference
<jmcantrell> are there any wallpaper changers that work in oneiric? or any way to change the wallpaper from the command line?
<NoelJB> bjsnider, OK, so dkms just removed all of the nvidia modules for all the kernels, but only built it for the current one.  when I boot to another kernel, so far I've experienced the need to manually tell dkms to autoinstall.  any idea why?
<MTecknology> i give up for tonight
<jbicha> magn3ts: which is a hack? the transparency or the nautilus global menu or that nautilus is drawing the desktop?
<magn3ts> no, that the indicator-appmenu is being drawn ... on... no panel.
<jbicha> ^ disable any 1 of those 3 and you're good
<magn3ts> why is it being drawn when the panel isn't there?
<magn3ts> but frankly, nautilus shouldn't be drawing the desktop in the year 2011 but that's neither here nor there.
<intangir> god this nvidia shit is a huge pain...
<jbicha> magn3ts: you can turn off nautilus drawing the desktop, GNOME doesn't do it by default any more
<intangir> i guess i have to build a custom nvidia-settings that doesnt exclude my old card...
<intangir> not sure when, but at somepoint they added some stupid code that screwed old cards out...
<intangir> i dont know how other people arent falling victim to this, its unconfigurable
<magn3ts> jbicha, right, but I still don't understand why the indicator is being run period in gnome-shell.
<intangir> so you cant use multiple monitors
<magn3ts> jbicha, I mean, it's smart enough not to suppress the menus appearing in the application window, ala gnome-shell style, but it's not intelligent enough to not render itself in the middle of seemingly nowhere without the unity-panel there?
<jbicha> magn3ts: it's always being ran...
<magn3ts> seems beyond silly.
<jbicha> it's not in the middle of nowhere, it's part of Nautilus
<magn3ts> yes, but that indicator is normally drawn into gnome-panel or unity-panel
<jbicha> magn3ts: as a very bad idea, try running Ctrl+T to open a new tab on your desktop :(
<magn3ts> seeing as neither of those are running, why is magically appearing there.
<magn3ts> challenge accepted
<MTecknology> OOOOH!!!!
<MTecknology> KimberlyCarmichael: i saw the pic it's freaking out about! I'll need to figure out what can and can't be on raid6 for the system to boot
<MTecknology> it's the raid6 it's freaking out about! I'll need to figure out what can and can't be on raid6 for the system to boot **
<intangir> ok well im back to having the 2nd screen on, but totally white
<intangir> its like it starts up, then turns white, i saw the background and menu on it briefly
<intangir> i got nvidia-settings working, but all it does it set the xorg.conf
<intangir> which is what i had an hours and a half ago ;)
<maizuddin35> intangir:nicely done
<intangir> i think you misunderstood, it still doesnt work right ;)
<intangir> 2nd monitor is on, but worthless
<intangir> oh wait actually i just went over to it and used a hotkey to open terminal, it appeared
<intangir> its working, but no .. gnome?
<intangir> hehe i got wow running though
<intangir> wow wouldnt work with twinview
<intangir> ok well i am going to have to use twinview though because i cant drag windows across.. i cant even move mouse out when its in fullscreen graphics mode..
<MTecknology> heh... installing to USB 2.0 is significantly slower than installing to sata disks....
<MTecknology> who woulda thunk ;P
<jmcantrell> anyone install xubuntu-desktop  from oneiric?
<intangir> ok its working now
<intangir> im not sure what is different from hours ago
<intangir> but now my fullscreen games work in twinview
<intangir> i think i just have a different driver version as it turns out
<intangir> its working pretty well
<intangir> tomarrow i get to fix my home directory shit
<intangir> later ;)
<intangir> oh also i guess upgrade
<oscalation> hello
<XLubuntu> isn't it released yet. its already mid-day of 13th here :)
<rww> no, it isn't released yet.
<oscalation> rww, cant i d/l the daily build and synch with ...
<oscalation> something to pull the updates
<rendero> !isitup
<rww> oscalation: yup
<rww> !zsync
<ubottu> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<rww> I /think/ the final release has a zsync thing, anyway
<SetiAmon> so
<SetiAmon> anything new?
<adminewb> hey all
<adminewb> would the beta2 builds of oneiric be adequate for effective use of zsync when the production release is out?
<XLubuntu> whats a zsync, can anybody explain me?
<rww> !zsync
<ubottu> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<XLubuntu> sounds interesting
<gustavold> I just upgraded to Oneiric
<gustavold> how do I choose gnome instead of unity?
<gustavold> I used the option "ubuntu classic" in natty
<SetiAmon> hmm 23 huors till they release it
<rww> !notunity | gustavold
<ubottu> gustavold: Ubuntu Oneiric uses GNOME 3 with the !Unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<SetiAmon> gnome-shell basically a gnome2.3 interface?
<gustavold> rww: thanks
<gustavold> also, networking stopped working after upgrade
<gustavold> I will try a dpkg-reconfigure -a to see if it helps
<gustavold> there was some errors during upgrade
<gothicjunk> imho Gnome 3 shell should be removed as an option from the ISO to save space
<gothicjunk> just my 2 cents
<chintan> hii
<chintan> when ubuntu 11.10 realease ?
<chintan> anyone here for talk
<chintan> ?
<chintan> noone ?
<mannish_> in 22 hours, i gues
<chintan> mannish : u from india ?
<mannish> no
<chintan> ok sorry
<chintan> i'm waiting for 11.10
<mannish> me too
<chintan> whats difference between #ubuntu & #ubuntu+1 channel ?
<mannish> #ubuntu+1 is mainly for discussion about new releases of ubuntu i guess
<chintan> ok ok
<chintan> i think its great support for linux through IRC
<zhiwei> 11.10 will release soon.
<mannish> yea
<chintan> ok zhiwei
<fyksen-laptop> Does anyone know when "soon" is? :D
<zhiwei> chintan,mannish: what time is it now at your local?
<chintan> mannish says "22 hours"
<chintan> here in india 11:45 AM
<mannish> here's 1.30 pm now :(
<zhiwei> it's 14:16, my local
<chintan> ok bye to all
<zhiwei> Thu Oct 13 14:17:23 CST 2011
<chintan> i"ll download when it comes
<mannish> what's cst?
<zhiwei> this address: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/
<s1> http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<gustavold> I have a bcm4322 wireless card (macbook) anyone knows what driver I should be using... Oneiric doesn't recognize the wireless card
<s1> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gustavold> Oneiric is loading driver bcm5974
<mannish> 11 hours 40 minutes left
<zhiwei> mannish: yeah, wish time fly fast...
<mannish> if time fly fast, u die fast
<Ian_Corne> If time flies fast, you're having fun :)
<hid3> Good morning. Is 11.10 already out?
<crash1hd> hey all I figured I would give ubuntu 11.10 a try so I downloaded the beta2 iso used the universal installer to usb plugged it into my machine and rebooted it gets to the part where its going to the desktop and the monitor turns off? I cant figure out what I should try to make this work?
<mannish> good afternoon hid3, your answer is no
<hid3> great
<hid3> Since I think we still have one RC critical bug :D
<hid3> still some chance left!
<adminewb> crash1hd, you could press Ctrl-Alt-F1 to see if the console says anything
<crash1hd> nothing happens
<crash1hd> already tried that
<adminewb> is there still disk activity?
<crash1hd> no
<crash1hd> it just sits therelike its waiting for me to do something
<adminewb> does caps lock key work?
<crash1hd> yes
<crash1hd> yeah I tried both caps and num and they work
<adminewb> tried any of the other virtual terminals?
<crash1hd> ?
<adminewb> Ctrl-Alt-F2 or the like
<crash1hd> tried all of them
<crash1hd> nothing worked
<crash1hd> from F1-f12
<adminewb> and they don't go to a character mode display...
<crash1hd> nope or at least not that I can tell since the monitor seems to turn itself off
<mannish> when i used zsync to update my ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso, it said 14% target complete. what was that?
<crash1hd> and doesnt want to turn itself back on until I reboot
<adminewb> crash1hd, all I can think of is doing a post mortem from a single-user mode boot, checking the logs
<crash1hd> I am in 11.04 right now and it is working
<crash1hd> adminewb, how would I do that?
<adminewb> crash1hd, well I suppose it would depend on the system working well enough to keep logs in the persistence area on your USB device...
<adminewb> and that probably wants to be shut down nicely for it to take effect
<adminewb> Ctrl-Alt-Del do anything?
<crash1hd> nope
<crash1hd> well I am willing to give it a try
<adminewb> no flicker of the disk or anything?
<crash1hd> none
<crash1hd> its very odd
<crash1hd> will reboot now and try to go into single user mode
<adminewb> quite
<adminewb> make note of the time of day of your display loss, so you can tell if it's the boot of interest in your log
<crash1hd> right
<crash1hd> ok so do I add the word single before or afte the --
<zhiwei> hi,all. how to disable touchpad of laptop?
<adminewb> are you using grub2 crash1hd?
<corrosive23> zhiwei there is an indicator called touchpad indicatior that allows it
<crash1hd> one would think so remember its from the iso download on a usb thumbdrive
<adminewb> ok, keyword single comes after the name of your kernel on the linux command line
<zhiwei> corrosive23: how to install it? i did not find this indicator?
<adminewb> hmm, not sure where your "--" is coming from
<crash1hd> ok I am at the screen where it says try ubuntu without installing c for command line and e for edit
<crash1hd> so if I press e I see
<crash1hd> linux /casper/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash --
<crash1hd> initrd /casper/initrd.lz
<crash1hd> oh and above those I see set gfxpayload=keep
<adminewb> I'd replace the "quiet splash" with "single"
<adminewb> they should give you a single user option at the menu though
<crash1hd> ok trying now
<crash1hd> ok bunch of text then a green box and then the monitor starts blinking the power light
<crash1hd> like as if its was out of range
<adminewb> nasty
<crash1hd> yes
<adminewb> your monitor is unhappy with the video signal freq?
<crash1hd> that would be my guess
<crash1hd> but then one would thiink that doing ctrl alt f1
<crash1hd> would fix that as its terminal
<adminewb> hmm
<adminewb> do you have rescue media?
<crash1hd> what do you mean?
<crash1hd> I am trying to boot from a LiveUSB
<crash1hd> or LiveCD on usb
<adminewb> well, another system to boot where you could diagnose junk on your USB
<corrosive23> try a different distro
<corrosive23> it could be a bad download of that iso
<crash1hd> other distros are fine
<crash1hd> true
<crash1hd> had not thought of that
<crash1hd> alright going to try it on another machine
<adminewb> good idea
<gustavold1> modinfo: could not find module wl
<gustavold1> :(
<corrosive23> i tried multiple times to install 11.10 on my netbook and the installer would crash so i re-downloaded the iso and it worked then
<crash1hd> well that would suck since it took 1.5 hrs to download the first time but I will try it :)
<adminewb> crash1hd if you're not sure of your ISO, try to correct it with zsync
<crash1hd> ???
<adminewb> zsync control files are provided now for ubuntu CD images
<adminewb> and it might be that your ISO was downloaded ok but imaging to the USB drive was corrupted
<adminewb> !zsync
<ubottu> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<corrosive23> what are you using to make the usb install
<crash1hd> I made it on windows 7
<mannish> u have to install Universal Usb Installer or sth
<crash1hd> my laptop
<crash1hd> using the universal usb thing
<cousin_luigi> hello
<adminewb> if you have any distro that works, it should be easy to run zsync from that
<adminewb> then it wouldn't take 90min to redo an ISO
<mannish> when i ran zsync, it said that 14% target complete....what does that mean?
<cousin_luigi> I'm using the gnome classic mode and people on #gnome tell me it's some sort of unity variant they can't help me with: is that true?
<corrosive23> try unetbootin
<cousin_luigi> http://i.imgur.com/SWwLI.jpg <- anyway this is my problem
<gustavold1> yay! "apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source" did the trick... and I got my wireless back :)
<adminewb> mannish if you zsync something that you're almost up to date with already, it should start with target complete %age near 100% after it scans the .zsync file and your reference "input" file
<mannish> adminewb: i tried zsync in "ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso" and it said only 14 % target complete. why so less?
<adminewb> it was a partial download?
<crash1hd> adminewb, ok so do I just type zsyn http://ubuntu-releases.mirror.nexicom.net/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<mannish> i don't know, but the download size was pretty big
<mannish> does it mean that more than 80% files are changed from 11.04 to 11.10 beta2 ??????
<adminewb> crash1hd, no check the man page
<adminewb> mannish 80%+ of the binary blocks in the file, afaik
<crash1hd> oh crud missed a c but thats what the man page says to do
<adminewb> but in 6 months of intensive development, I wouldn't rely on so much of the binary image remaining intact
<cousin_luigi> Is gnome-session-fallback gnome3 based?
<mannish> 12.10 = Quantum Quail
<crash1hd> oh right I am missing the source
<adminewb> crash1hd I think the main argument to the zsync command is the .zsync control file for what you're downloading
<adminewb> then you may need to give it a -i input file, the local reference which is to be updated
<crash1hd> yeah like this zsync -i /media/usb http://ubuntu-releases.mirror.nexicom.net/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso
<mannish> i did
<adminewb> crash1hd I'd not feel safe addressing a usb device that way
<mannish> zsync -i example.iso http://example.iso.zsync
<crash1hd> ahh well thats where the image is lol but its extracted on the usb (the actual iso is on my laptop in windows) but I guess I could move it
<adminewb> /media/usb implies you already have a file system on the device mounted there
<crash1hd> yes
<adminewb> that's not how the unetbootin thing works, afaik
<crash1hd> right copying the iso over now
<crash1hd> so basically it should be zsync -i image.iso http://ubuntu-releases.mirror.nexicom.net//oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso
<adminewb> where you have the ISO original, I'd use that with zsync
<adminewb> add a ".zsync" at the end of the url, I think
<adminewb> and it will put the output file in your cwd
<adminewb> you may have to mount your Win7 NTFS where the ISO is
<crash1hd> ok after checking will remake the usb stick with the ubuntu startup creator
<adminewb> ya, make sure your sums on the ISO are correct
<crash1hd> yep getting checksum matches ok
<adminewb> I never troubled to figure out how to verify the gpg sigs and all
<adminewb> web of trust and all that rot
<crash1hd> the file came from ubuntu so I figure its genuine :)
<crash1hd> sadly I dont think this is going to change the outcome
<adminewb> maybe, maybe not, heh
<adminewb> did zsync progress report that it had to update things?
<crash1hd> I mean I realize that the mobo I am using is a newer apu and all but geeze
<crash1hd> nope said it was fine
<adminewb> so the ISO was ok in the first place, usb writing process still could have gone haywire
<crash1hd> its not like its anything all that special its an AMD Asus apu system
<crash1hd> true
<crash1hd> and ubuntu 10.10 is fine and 11.04 seems to be ok too (except that I cant reboot)
<crash1hd> it locks up when I do
<adminewb> I've never had exposure to APUs, what's to know?
<crash1hd> nothing really its an AMD processor that has the GPU buit in
<crash1hd> its a Radeon chip
<adminewb> so is the APU even more bus bound than a traditional arrangement?
<crash1hd> I do have this AMD unsuported hardware halo in the corner
<crash1hd> I dont think so
<crash1hd> but I really dont know
<adminewb> do others in the industry design APUs too?
<adminewb> hardware halo, never seen the like
<crash1hd> dont know
<crash1hd> well sorry watermark not halo
<adminewb> my ignorance of the mark remains
<adminewb> main reason for APU is to reduce power draw?
<crash1hd> lol no problem.
<crash1hd> I am guessing
<crash1hd> but I got it so I wouldnt have to purchase a seperate GPU
<crash1hd> or graphics card (this board is an all in one system)
<adminewb> well cost would be a factor too, sure
<crash1hd> Asus F1A75-V pro
<crash1hd> sadly same issue is arrising on reboot
<adminewb> be worth checking hardware compatability list, I suppose
<crash1hd> where would I see that?
<adminewb> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<crash1hd> hmm well like I was saying though 10.10 is fine and so is 11.04
<crash1hd> one would think that 11.10 would be too
<adminewb> right
<adminewb> you can mind the logs in boots of your 10.10 & 11.04 systems, when it brings up the radeon driver
<adminewb> see if anything behaves differently there wrt the beta2
<adminewb> that is, if you can ever read logs from your live USB
<oal> Is this countdown correct? http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/ (10 hours?)
<mannish> yes, i guess
<oal> Ok :) Will install it tonight then
<adminewb> don't know how to check that domain for impersonations
<crash1hd> adminewb, thats just it not sure If I can
<crash1hd> as I cant seem to get past any part to tell it to log it
<adminewb> syslog & dmesg normally capture lots of stuff
<adminewb> you don't have to custom configure to get logs
<crash1hd> no but you do  have to be able to get to a shell
<crash1hd> as I cant get any further then grub
<adminewb> only a question of whether the persistence area is working on USB when you can't necessarily shutdown correctly
<adminewb> the shell can come from another kernel booting
<crash1hd> well lets say it is then how do I check it
<adminewb> I presume it's a FAT filesystem?
<cousin_luigi> hello, again
<crash1hd> yes
<adminewb> FAT32 or such
<adminewb> in that case you can just read it from Win7
<crash1hd> yeah booting a livecd now of 11.04
<cousin_luigi> How can I change the decorator in gnome classic mode?
<crash1hd> adminewb, ok but when I put the usb into windows and see the folders where do I look?
<crash1hd> or would it be on the root of the drive?
<adminewb> hmm
<adminewb> I think those persistence files are like cpio compressed archives or some damn thing
<adminewb> best not to use Windoze after all :/
<mannish> i tried to install Ubuntu by USB boot. it didn't work :)
<adminewb> ever done a loop mount? I think that's how you look into them
<crash1hd> never done that
<adminewb> let me look at my live USB
<crash1hd> k
<adminewb> there's a file called casper-rw where the usb is mounted, that's the persistence
<adminewb> file indicates it's an ext2 image, so you'd have to loop mount that
<adminewb> preferably read only so no one is tempted to mangle it
<crash1hd> ok so what is the command to loop mount that?
<adminewb> mount -oloop
<adminewb> with the image to mount taking the place of the /dev/ node
<adminewb> "man mount" should correct my mistakes
<crash1hd> ok I am currently reinstalling 11.04 onto a blank drive so that I can test downloading the official release tomorrow and see what happens, will try that after the install is finished shouldnt be too much longer :)
<adminewb> it might want to be told what kind of file system it is, but I'd save that option until it kacks on not knowing
<adminewb> 10hr, they say
<crash1hd> I have 3 hdd's one that has all my data (and is not connected) and 2 others to test and play with :)
<crash1hd> yep, but what I mean is installing the 11.04 version now on a 2nd drive shouldnt take much longer
<crash1hd> but it has locked the ability to really do anything else atm
<adminewb> :o
<adminewb> locked, as in disk too full for another install on other partitions?
<crash1hd> cause if 11.10 doesnt work even tomorrow after the 10 hr wait and I do the full update then I have backup :)
<crash1hd> no locked as in the installer is running and I dont want to runn anything else
<adminewb> well good luck
<crash1hd> thanks
<adminewb> have to get to sleep now
<crash1hd> me two
<airtonix> I'm using gnome-shell 3.2 on oneric and the theme I'm using is a bit transparent, which means i can see this menu bar that normally sits in the application window under neath the top bar... how to get rid of it?
<devkorcvince> How many hours for the 11.10 release?
<rendero> is it out yet?
<SetiAmon> not for another 9 hours
<devkorcvince> I'm 1 Day Advance Asia +8 time
<cousin_luigi> devkorcvince: tough luck :)
<cutiyar> just one tell me when 11.10 will release?
<h31> Hi all. When ISO images will be available?
<maxb> *sigh*
 * maxb has just become sufficiently annoyed with Oneiric to resort to rolling back to Lucid instead
<erle-> wouldnt it be pretty save now to force update manager to upgrade?
<erle-> should be pretty much what is meant to be released now, doesnt it?
<Ian_Corne> maxb: you'll get a lot better battery life :)
<robbit10> What timezone does Ubuntu use for the release schedule? It's october 13th here.
<iceroot> robbit10: the timezone "its done when its done"
<robbit10> iceroot: Yeah, I know the hour of release isn't certain yet. But what timezone are they using for october 13th? Somewhere around America? Europe?
<dranob> Executing "update-manager -d" on Ubuntu 11.04 i don't get a button to install oneiric. Is there another way to upgrade to 11.10 now?
<dranob> sudo do-release-upgrade -d also gives "No new release found"
<mvo> dranob: what does "DEBUG_UPDATE_MANAGER=1 do-release-upgrade -d" output?
<dranob> mvo: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=jmsYSyyE
<mvo> dranob: could you please move away the file /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release-lts-development and see if that makes a difference?
<dranob> mvo: done, same output
<dranob> mvo: one second, i think i know what's the problem
<dranob> mvo: i had ubuntu set up so it only upgrades to LTS releases. I changed that now it works. Thank you very much for your help! :-)
<crash1hd> Ok I figured out why my system wont boot the ubuntu 11.10 LiveUSB (its because the video driver is not supported for unity by default and there doesnt seem to be a 2D dropback?)
<iceroot> crash1hd: there should be a 2d fallback
<crash1hd> well when I boot from the liveUSB my monitor shuts off like as if it is out of range
<crash1hd> which is when it goes into unity
<crash1hd> but the odd part is when I hit ctrl alt F1 nothing happens
<Tixos1> has final been released?
<iceroot> crash1hd: sounds like a crash
<crash1hd> like its stuck even though I can hit numlck and caps lck and the lights come on
<iceroot> Tixos1: no
<Tixos1> did i get my date wrong lol
<Tixos1> ah its today
<iceroot> Tixos1: #ubuntu-release-party
<crash1hd> iceroot, anything I can do to figure out what?
<Tixos1> what about it ?
<Tixos1> why doubling up on rooms
<Tixos1> surely this is the same topic
<iceroot> Tixos1: to find out when it will be released (so the mainchannels are not filled with "is it out" spam)
<Flynsarmy> 11.10 coming out today?
<dranob> Flynsarmy: Yes.
<Flynsarmy> why are there wo few ppl in the room? usually it's absolutely teeming the day of release
<Tixos1> #ubuntu-release-party
<Flynsarmy> thanks Tixos1
<crash1hd> See when I install 11.04 it says that I dont have the hardware to run unity so it drops to 2D allowing me to install the hardware but the 11.10 usb doesnt even do that
<SetiAmon> same.infact when i first install 11.04 it loads to a empty screen.i had to recall consoles and alt F and cycle between the consoles to find the one that loads
<crash1hd> yeah except that when I do this with 11.10 beta2 nothing happens
<crash1hd> I know the liveusb is fine cause I tried it on my laptop and it looks great :)
<mvo> dranob: yw
<th_> 11.10 drops you to unity2d
<th_> beta2 is _old_ anyway ;)
<crash1hd> :) well here is to hoping that release candidate works when it comes out :) on my AMD/ATI APU
<munikar> is it out yet?
<munikar> anybody here?
<h31> munikar: looks like not yet
<Angelo_> Hi! :-)
<airtonix> I'm using gnome-shell 3.2 on oneric and the theme I'm using is a bit transparent, which means i can see this menu bar that normally sits in the application window under neath the top bar... how to get rid of it?
<Angelo_> Could someone help me with the upgrade to ubuntu 11:10?
<munikar> Angelo_: whats the problem?
<Angelo_> munikar: hi! :-)  There was a conflict with software center and in the message was written to close that program to continue
<Angelo_> I closed that but then automatically quick from installation
<Angelo_> what should i do to complete it? (sorry if my english is not so good :-) )
<munikar> what were you installing?
<Angelo_> ubuntu 11:10 from 11:04
<munikar> you were using software center to update? !!! :-0
<Angelo_> and it was doing "packages update"
<munikar> :-o
<Angelo_> no no
<Angelo_> i use update-manager -d command
<Angelo_> and yes, then, to free space, i used software center
<munikar> then it should have opened Update Manager, not Software Center. right?
<Asad2005> Is 11:10 out yet ?
<Angelo_> yes update manager
<munikar> u don't need software center to update
<Angelo_> yes, i know...
<Angelo_> ... but i used it to free space
<munikar> as fas as i know, update manager saves its downloads so when it is closed unexpectedly it doesn't lose data. you can resume your download in Update Manager
<Angelo_> ah, ok
<Angelo_> thank u :-)
<munikar> mp :)
<EgyParadox> at what time exactly will oneiric be available for download?
<munikar> in 7 hours now
<EgyParadox> munikar, thnx
<munikar> welcome :)
<munikar> Angelo_: i can't find the channel #ubuntu-release-party can you?
<h31> munikar: 7 hours by London?
<Angelo_> munikar: yes
<munikar> oh, i got it. sorry
<Angelo_> munikar: ok
<munikar> h31: 7 hours worldwide :D
<Angelo_> :-)
<Angelo_> ok, i go
<Angelo_> bye!!
<Angelo_> :-)
<munikar> ubuntu 11.10 is out, i think
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> no updates yet
<crazyguy510> Saw a tweet with this link. http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ However, I don't know if it's the RC or the final release so I'll just wait until the official announcement
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: no updates in two days
<FernandoMiguel> locked for release
<FernandoMiguel> tomorrow you will see a bunch of them
<BluesKaj> it's official release day , surely we'll have some today
<BluesKaj> I even got up early FernandoMiguel :)
<FernandoMiguel> for some reason I though the release would be on the 15th
<FernandoMiguel> after my bday... oh well
<ntelford> hi guys
<ntelford> does anyone know if they've fixed the woeful support for Java apps (e.g. IDEs) in Unity for 11.10?
<levar99> Hi guys, I've got a question. In a couple of hours 11.10 is released, aka the ISO is available. But will i also be able to upgrade my 11.04 to 11.10? Or will that only be possible later?
<brot> levar99: you will be able to update :)
<levar99> great :)
<jairamc> http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ already has the ISOs available for download. Anyone know if these are the final ones and there is some specific reason they haven't announced it as yet?
<brot> ab i doing it wrong ir is the torrent tracker not working?
 * brot wants to help with seeding.
<brot> ah, the kubuntu torrents are already working
<oscalation> still not out yet?
<brot> torrents work
<Singham> When is 11.10 releasing ? At what time ?
<FernandoMiguel> brot: stop it
<FernandoMiguel> wait for official announce
<FernandoMiguel> Singham: when it pass the last tests
<FernandoMiguel> and is mirrored
<Singham> FernandoMiguel : And when is the test ?
<vega-> every time same silly questions
<vega-> it will be out at 15:49:51 standard antarctic time
<brot> FernandoMiguel: why should i wait for the announce? i already downloaded ubuntu and kubuntu amd64/x86 images, verified its md5 and am currently seeding those at 10megabyte/sec
<Singham> brot : Where can I download it ?
<FernandoMiguel> akgraner: yofel BluesKaj charlie-tca chrisccoulson cwillu_at_work DanaG Ian_Corne jpds before the # close! glad to be with you all this cycle. see you in the next one :D
<FernandoMiguel> brot: okay.........
<FernandoMiguel> Singham: why are you in an hurry?
<Singham> FernandoMiguel : Leave it...
<brot> FernandoMiguel: i thought that having some seeds before the release is good :)
<FernandoMiguel> brot: sure.... unless something critical bad is found
<FernandoMiguel> but if you are seeding that much, lots of folks are jumping the gun
<FernandoMiguel> Singham: I will not "leave it"
<FernandoMiguel> I would like to understand ppl that keep that behaviour
<Singham> FernandoMiguel : As you wish  :)
<akgraner> FM_lunch, thanks!
<peto> hi..when should be released ocelot? :) today? and the time?
<BluesKaj> nothing in the repos yet , what gives ?
<BluesKaj> peto, the torents are releases afaik
<Pici> when its done.
<BluesKaj> released
<XLubuntu> is it out yet?
<BluesKaj> guess I got up early for nothing again :)
<peto> BluesKaj: and where can i find the torrent? :)
<Pici> it hasn't been released yet.
<Pici> Feel free to await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<BluesKaj> Pici, odd some say they are already downloading the torrent(s)
<thauriswulfa> BluesKaj: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ , is it the page from where they are downloading ?
<brot> BluesKaj: those are the ones who then seed the torrents so everyone can download fast when the release is announced
<ikonia> good job that page is dead now :)
<spacexplorer> Hello everybody
<spacexplorer> a quick question:
<spacexplorer> I try to setup 11.10 alternate amd64 with LUKS+LVM+btrfs
<ikonia> good luck with that
<ikonia> that's not going to be a "stable" system
<peto> kubuntu 11.10 has been released
<spacexplorer> I use it since 10.04....
<gnomefreak> i read somehting that said something like it will be released ~2300
<Bv202> Are the downloads on http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ final releases?
<ikonia> peto: no, it's not
<sagaci> just installed 11.10, that alt-backtick thing is awesome
<BluesKaj> brot, I'm not concerned about the torrents , somebody asked me about them ...I'm waiting for the the updates in the repos
<ikonia> BluesKaj: common sense, thank you
<susundberg> ikonia: why that wouldn't be "stable"?
<XLubuntu> how can be know whether it is officially released or not?
<peto> ikonia: i think yes
<Pici> XLubuntu: The Ubuntu website will say so.
<ikonia> peto: no "it's not"
<obonto4lyfe> softpedia has it up for download
<Pici> We;ll say so.
<ikonia> susundberg: btrfs on it's own, not the best, with encyption over it not good
<BluesKaj> ikonia, ??
<ikonia> BluesKaj: waiting for the mirrors to update with the release correctly
<susundberg> ikonia: k, thanks for clarifying ..
<BluesKaj> yeah, same here
<peto> ikonia: and when? i can't wait..have no time :/
<ikonia> peto: then you are out of luck if you can't wait and have no time
<peto> ikonia: i would have no connection to internet and can't download it :/
<ikonia> peto: ok, then you can't download it
<BluesKaj> I hope the kde root user on dolphin and kate titlebar and toolbar font integration is fixed ...difficult to read on a large monitor
<peto> http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<obonto4lyfe> bah 3d support is broken in final release with virtualbox
<obonto4lyfe> typical
<ikonia> peto: why are you posting that ?
<peto> ikonia: i can't?
<airtonix> ikonia: because he's mad
<airtonix> he/she *
<ikonia> if you want to you can
<ikonia> just seems a silly thing to do
<ikonia> you're saying "it's out" then posting a link to another non-ubuntu place showing it's not
<jacobnesto> hello, anyone knows when the version 11.10 will be available to download
<tarzeau> jacobnesto: soon
<youness> hello
<jacobnesto> waiting
<jacobnesto> ..
<ikonia> are you all genuinly sat there waiting for this to be released ?
<tarzeau> i'm waiting too... better do something more useful
<tarzeau> ikonia: no, i installed ios 5 meanwhile!
<tarzeau> and i'm fixing bugs for oneiric+1
<ikonia> you do know that the content will be same, say 5 hours after release as 5 minutes after release
<peto> ikonia: i said kubuntu is out
<ikonia> peto: yes, it's not
<youness> is ubuntu 11.10 alrdy out?
<ikonia> no
<youness> ok thnx
<misse-> ikonia: sure, but I want to install it 5 minutes after release :))
<sbte> hey, can anyone here tell me how to find actual packages in the ubuntu software centre?
<ikonia> I'm not on that train, I think it rocketed past me
<sbte> no only applications I don't want
<thauriswulfa> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<tarzeau> sbte: what are you looking for?
<Pici> thauriswulfa: its not out yet.
<sbte> tarzeau, for example texlive-full
<airtonix> is it still appropriate to talke about the oneric beta here?
<sbte> gedit-latex-plugin
<ikonia> airtonix: sure
<airtonix> ikonia: okies, even if i installed gnome-shell ?
<sbte> the gtkglext library
<sbte> any development libraries at all
<tarzeau> sbte: but it's there https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texlive-base (packages.debian.org/texlive-full links to here)
<tarzeau> sbte: texlive-full: TeX Live: metapackage pulling in all components of TeX Live
<sbte> tarzeau, sure
<sbte> but the packages don't show up in the software centre
<tarzeau> sbte: likewise with the 2nd package you mentioned
<sbte> only applications
<tarzeau> sbte: then just aptitude or apt-get install them?
<tarzeau> sbte: inside a terminal?
<sbte> tarzeau, that's what I'm doing now yes
<sbte> but sometimes I don't exactly remember the name
<airtonix> http://i.imgur.com/hKMaq.png << I installed gnome-shell and there is this application menu bar floating underneath the top gnome-shell panel... I'm hoping there is a way to get rid of /disable it
<misse-> sbte: aptitude search :)
<sbte> and if you don't know what the name starts with you can just tab autocomplete
<tarzeau> airtonix: looks like a bug?
<sbte> so I was wondering if there is any way in which you can make the coftware centre work more like synaptic
<airtonix> sbte: apart from just opening synaptic?
<sbte> misse-, sure, i know how to work with the command line
<sbte> but that's not very user-friendly right?
<sbte> I mean, I can also compile everything myself
<sbte> but I'm not going to do that either
<sbte> airtonix, synaptic was removed from oneiric
<sbte> so I figured they finally fixed the software centre
<FM_lunch> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Nope! Ubuntu 11.10 is scheduled for release sometime on October 13th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<misse-> sbte: well, I like the way USC takes care of applications and if you would want to install something else, use cli.
<airtonix> sbte: you mean this synaptic is not on my oneric laptop ? http://i.imgur.com/bInOG.png
<charlie-tca> sbte: you can install Synaptic Package Manager and use it to do the installation
<sbte> yeah, I'll do that if it's not possible to do with the software centre
<FM_lunch> misse-: update-manager -d
<misse-> FM_lunch: ?
<FernandoMiguel> misse-: if you want it that much!
<misse-> ??
<sbte> anyhow, I still wonder why it does work in natty, but not in oneiric
<sbte> was that done on purpose?
<misse-> FernandoMiguel: if I want what?
 * FernandoMiguel facepalm
<airtonix> sbte: was what done on purpose?
<sbte> airtonix, removing all packages that are not actual applications
<sbte> s/removing/not displaying/
<airtonix> sbte: just use synaptics
<sbte> airtonix, I will
<sbte> but that doesn't stop me from wondering why they made the software centre worse
<airtonix> software center is clearly meant to be a simpler interface for non technical users
<sbte> airtonix, they might be looking for gedit plugins for example
<sbte> in natty i find 8 actual plugin packages
<sbte> in oneiric i find gedit itself
<misse-> just because it isn't like synaptic does not mean its worse. As airtonix said, it's meant for non-technical users, and frankly it's a good thing. Linux as a desktop environment need more polish.
<Stanley00> sbte: It just hide technical package
<Stanley00> sbte: you can show them also.
<sbte> Stanley00, how
<airtonix> misse-:  sbte : i notice it's still more functional than apples app store
<Stanley00> sbte: at the bottom, there a link, I think
<misse-> history also shows real package names
<sbte> Stanley00, in natty, not in oneiric
<airtonix> "Show 11 technical items"
<Stanley00> sbte: natty? here? I think natty is supported on #ubuntu?
<sbte> Stanley00, I mean it shows technical items in natty, in onieiric it doesn't
<roxan> is it out
<airtonix> sbte: http://i.imgur.com/R4hKf.png
<sbte> I want to have them in oneiric too
<airtonix> sbte: it does?
<sbte> and I wonder how
<roxan> ubottu: is it out
<ubottu> roxan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stanley00> sdx23: I does, in oneiric, afaik
<sdx23> Stanley00: what does it do?
<Stanley00> sdx23: sorry, wrong nick, my bad :(
<Stanley00> sbte: : I does, in oneiric, afaik
<ubuntu1> when 11.10 will publish? can any one tell me? today is 13/10.
<sbte> Stanley00, airtonix I don't see it here
<Stanley00> ubuntu1: soon, just wait
<sbte> exact same search
<airtonix> sbte: look closer at the bottom
<airtonix> sbte: http://i.imgur.com/2JYkh.png
<sbte> airtonix, there is nothing on the bottom
<sbte> not maximized
<ubuntu1> i am waiting about late night 12am
<sbte> not windowed
<sbte> nothing
<sbte> brb in a min
<airtonix> sbte: no idea what you're talking about without screenshots
<ubuntu1> pls tell me
<sbte> airtonix, uploading
<spacexplorer> sorry, network and over suff in the middle
<sbte> airtonix, wtf, and soon as i pressed print screen it was there
<spacexplorer> any idea why 11.10 refuse to install with alternate-amd64 on LUKS+LVM+btrfs saying no space left on device (/target have big free space...)
<spacexplorer> I google a bit without any answer....
<sbte> airtonix, ok, that was exactly what I was looking for
<sbte> but that bar wasn't there before
<airtonix> sbte: look at my two previous screenshot links
<sbte> airtonix, yes I know
<sbte> it's there for me too
<sbte> but it wasn't there before
<sbte> I guess it's a bug
 * BluesKaj wonders if the kde dolphin and kate as root titlebar/tioolbar font integration with system settings has been fixed
<sbte> but I have no clue on how to reproduce it
<sbte> anyhow, thanks for the help
<sbte> maybe my package list wasn't initialised yet
<sbte> because I just updated
<sbte> I can fidn the gedit latex plugin too now
<sbte> I supposed that's it
 * BluesKaj is worried about kde getting the crappy end of the stick in oneiric
<sbte> ok, oneiric was just released
<sbte> so let's talk about the poisoned pidgeon
<Ian_Corne> It's gonna go quiet now? :(
<Ian_Corne> I'm gonna miss this channel for an entire month
<Stanley00> :))
<FernandoMiguel> Ian_Corne: breath
<ikonia> peto: it just got released if you're still active
<Stanley00> so now is time for pangolin? :))
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Precise Pangolin | So long and thanks for all the bugs! | Release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule | Oneiric Support in #ubuntu
<tarzeau> oh the downloadpage shows 11.10 now :)
<BluesKaj> not in the repos here
<tarzeau> i only need the network installers for automated mass installation...
<peto> ikonia: yes i see :) thx :)
<peto> ikonia: for the info :)
<FernandoMiguel> WHERE'S MY EMAIL RELEASE????
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<FernandoMiguel> here it is
<peto> ikonia: can i find somewhere the torrent?
<losbananos82> Oneiric is there
<losbananos82> just downloading
<ikonia> peto: check the web page
<peto> ikonia: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/release/desktop/ is this correct?
<FernandoMiguel> should be
<NoelJB> With Unity, how do I hide all windows (CTRL-ALT-D) and NOT have them all come back as soon as I select something?
<peto> what is different between alternate and desktop?
<FernandoMiguel> yep
<NoelJB> peto, installation approach
<NoelJB> akgraner, hey :-)
<peto> NoelJB: desktop is with x11?
<akgraner> NoelJB, hi - release announcement just hit ubuntu-announce and is on the fridge :-)
<NoelJB> peto, huh?
<NoelJB> peto, yes, more graphical.
<NoelJB> akgraner, :-)
<peto> NoelJB: thx :)
<brot> thanks to all the devs!
<Pessimist> brot: Donate:)
<brot> https://munin.minad.de/minad/minad/if_eth0-day.png <- i am donating bandwith ;)
 * BluesKaj wonders if he should change server  mirrors ...nothing in NA yet
<Ian_Corne> BluesKaj: http://ubuntu.rave.org/
<Ian_Corne> my mirror! :D
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, for  repos that is
<NoelJB> akgraner, can you check something, in case it is just a broken config on my end?  If I have a bunch of windows, I can hide them all with CTRL-ALT-D, but as soon as I select something, they all come right back, defeating the purpose of hiding them in the first place.
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, it seems the repos always get the hind tit :)
<akgraner> NoelJB, let me see if that happens to me..
<tarzeau> i wonder how these numbers will change during the next days, weeks, months: http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<mns`> its released!
<mns`> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<FernandoMiguel> mns`: old
<mns`> ahah
<mns`> it would be nice a torrent link
<tarzeau> i hope libreoffice font handling got improved
<tarzeau> and unity or gnome 3 will have a proper file selector dialog, and multi video card/screen support
<tarzeau> did they add libjpeg-turbo now?
<Ian_Corne> !info libjpeg-turbo
<tarzeau> indeed it's in universe, let's try...
<ubottu> Package libjpeg-turbo does not exist in oneiric
<Ian_Corne> lies!
<tarzeau> Ian_Corne: it's called libjpeg-turbo62 (and progs)
<tarzeau> no root-system though, and a very old condor
<tarzeau> same old gimp
<FernandoMiguel> mns`: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/release/
<tarzeau> at least they got darktable
<FernandoMiguel> bbl
<FernandoMiguel> if I can
<zniavre_> !fallback
<zniavre_> !gnome-panel
<zniavre_> i know the bot can answer about the fallback session but how ???
<zniavre_> ^^
<Pici> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu Oneiric uses GNOME 3 with the !Unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<zniavre_> Pici,  thank you
<scoundrel50a> I just tried that and it gave all these critical errors, so it hasnt got to my server yet
<scoundrel50a> will wait for a while, thank you
<pangolin> Pici: is that factoid still chan specific?
<Pici> !-notunity
<ubottu> notunity-#ubuntu+1 has no aliases - added by rww on 2011-09-11 16:18:01 - last edited by rww on 2011-09-26 20:14:24
<Pici> yes
<pangolin> should be global now no?
<Pici> Let me do some edits to make it natty friendly.
<pangolin> thank you :)
<zniavre_> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<sebsebseb> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<sebsebseb> uh that's for 11.04 not 11.10 I think ^
<zniavre_> ubottu,  is not updated yet
<ubottu> zniavre_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charlie-tca> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
 * Pici fixes !unity
<charlie-tca> classic does not exist in Ubuntu 11.10
<zniavre_> by default *
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: yep that's what I said
<sebsebseb> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Pici> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Pici> Feel free to make suggestions to ubottu, we'll see them in -ops
<zmbmartin> is anyone having a problem with unity being behind windows when bringing the computer out of sleep?
<zmbmartin> If I start my laptop from sleep unity and all things related like alt-tab are behind any windows I have open.
<sonicated> I've upgraded to Oneiric but now my VM will not boot. It stalls after mounting the drives. If I follow the OMGBroken instructions, type "mount / -o rw,remount" and then exec init it will boot but will fail on the next boot. Can anyone advise me on how to resolve this please?
<sebsebseb> Pici: I thought this channel was going to close soon?
<Pici> sebsebseb: we're discussing it
<sebsebseb> ok
<Pici> zmbmartin, sonicated: Oneiric support is in #ubuntu now, +1 is for 12.04
<sonicated> Pici: Okay, thanks
<leuty> Hi, I got redirected from the #Kubuntu channel. I need help with todays update 11.04->11.10. is this the right place?
<sonicated> leuty: Oneiric support is in #ubuntu now, +1 is for 12.04
<leuty> ok, thank you
<BluesKaj> sonicated, how can that be , when 12,04 isn't out
<csgeek> someone enlighten me on why this might not work...    I'm on natty, 11.04.  I tried to do a sudo do-release-upgrade -d and it tells me no new releases found
<sonicated> Because Pici said it and I beleive him.
<sonicated> :)
<BluesKaj> leuty, just ask your question , ppl will help you
<Pici> BluesKaj: Check the topic.
<csgeek> never mind.. proxy issue
<BluesKaj> Pici, c'mon , lets be sensible rather than dogmatic
<charlie-tca> csgeek: try without the -d now
<sebsebseb> Pici: except there isn't much to say about 12.04 yet, so probably best to close this channel down like useual for now really
<charlie-tca> Once the release happens, it is no longer a development release, which the -d looks for
<csgeek> it works fine.. the proxy wasn't letting it connect..
<BluesKaj> besides,  Pici the upgrades aren't even in the repos for 11,10 here
<Pici> BluesKaj: I'm probably going to be as strict today, but once 12.04 opens for development, it'll be different.
<arand> Where can I find more info about the virtual tour that's available on the ubuntu.com page? I don't seem to find the corresponding LP project..
<BluesKaj> strict...oh my goodness , how tolerant of you . Pici
<Pici> !hammertime-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> ━━▊ ━━▊ ━━▊
<Pici> BluesKaj: ;)
<charlie-tca> I like that!
<Pici> BluesKaj: I was joking... sort of... I think...
<BluesKaj> yeah , sometimes too well in the text :)
<BluesKaj> don't translate that is
<leuty> BluesKaj: Thx for you support. I'll look somewhere else.
<stodan> does the last status update mean, that fix is not working? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/806784
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 806784 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "Oneiric installer crash: not enough space to unpack kernel headers, different size needed for btrfs" [Medium,Confirmed]
<stodan> status:	 Fix Released → Confirmed
<Pici> stodan: Looks like someone who shouldn't have changed the status changed it to fix-released. .
<Pici> And then a dev changed it back.
<BluesKaj> leuty, why not just ask your question
<stodan> ah ok, i just tested it and was wondering whether it was included in current release
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> is the +1 channel still active?
<BluesKaj> nope we're all asleep :)
<BluesKaj> silverlightning, just ask
 * silverlightning hands out mugs of cappuccino 
<leuty> I encoundered a bug during the upgrade process of Kubuntu and I need some help reding the logfile.
<silverlightning> I am in lubuntu from a few days ago, the final iso testing build. It still works nicely
<leuty> are you willing to help me out?
<silverlightning> should I just stick with it, or wold there be an advantage to a new install?
<silverlightning> leuty, post a bin link and a clever guy or girl might figure something out
<leuty> ok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707361/
<silverlightning> I am trying to figure out if a test release is just as good as the final release, as long as I do updates
<silverlightning> any one who knows?
<pangolin> yes. more help in #ubuntu
<leuty> here's the other one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707363/
<silverlightning> leuty, slow here
<silverlightning> leuty, are you on the Ubuntu channel, it's hectic there
<leuty> silverlightning: I asked there, nobody responded. I'll try again
<lcb> Hi. After latest updates i'm unable to launch any applications and menus - (running kubuntu for a while with all daily updates). Is there any way of solving this?
<silverlightning> lcb, I had to do a new download, burn, and reinstall from cd
<silverlightning> I had much the same issue in lubuntu daily build
<lcb> silverlightning, is not a recent or fresh install. i'm using it from a while back...
<silverlightning> lcb, you could try update from terminal
<charlie-tca> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Oneiric and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<silverlightning> I see
<silverlightning> charlie-tca: thanks : )
<charlie-tca> silverlightning: that applies to all the derivatives, too
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<lcb> did it :) and  'apt-get chek'; '*-f install' 'dpkg --install a'
<silverlightning> charlie-tca: I was a bit worried there, because I haven't got any updates in two days
<charlie-tca> There is seldom updates the last day or two or three before things release. That's when testing is trying to make the images are good. Any changes have to be tested again
<silverlightning> no updates yet
<silverlightning> I see
<charlie-tca> Might be updates tomorrow
<lcb> silverlightning, is there any CLI command to force logout or the login screen in order to run this in 'safe mode'? ($logout doesn't run')
<silverlightning> I remember last install I did, had a major load of updates, just a week after the release
<charlie-tca> but no updates means you are at the same point as the cd now
<charlie-tca> but it was a week after, not the day of...
<lcb> last days is natural to have a bunch of updates
<silverlightning> yes, you are right charlie-tca
<silverlightning> not sure lcb
<charlie-tca> no, lcb. Last days is normal not to have updates
<lcb> charlie-tca, indeed last 48 hrs there were a lot..
<silverlightning> if you logout in ctrl alt F1 you get in terminal
<silverlightning> regular login, and you can enter desktop with sudo service lxdm restart
<silverlightning> or in xubuntu, not lxde but?
<lcb> silverlightning, i might reinstall everything tomorrow from official release, but now i'm stuck and i need to do a couple things on this pc. it's ok, i'll live with it :) tks
<BluesKaj> charlie-tca, , lcb , I haven't had any updates in 24 hrs , even now with the official updates supposedly populated in the repos , I still get nothing.
<charlie-tca> and that is correct. There have been no changes in 24 hours
<lcb> BluesKaj, ok, probably i missed updates last days
<silverlightning> charlie-tca: thanks, no need to worry then,
<silverlightning> I am very happy with the new lubuntu
<lcb> i'll install that one on one of pcs at home, tonigh
<silverlightning> fresh install, and boots fast, runs nicely
<lcb> *ght
<silverlightning> lcb, I sometimes get a lighter running system with fresh install
<silverlightning> noticeably so
<lcb> silverlightning, yes. iĺl use it on an old pc to run a telephone answering system
<silverlightning> lcb, lubuntu is very nice on anything low in specs, in 512MB ram runs like a new windows 7
<silverlightning> even faster on some hardware
<lcb> great, better than xubuntu
<lcb> that's the idea of lubuntu, anyway
<gnomefreak> did ldm replace gdm
<silverlightning> Ubuntu has lagged something awful on some newer hardware here
<silverlightning> not sure why, I suspect driver isses
<silverlightning> and there are probably fixes
<silverlightning> I have booted the new ubuntu in live cd, looks very nice
<gnomefreak> i dont get why we are using ldm and not gdm
<gnomefreak> because its lighteR?
<silverlightning> I'm not that clever with xorg stuff
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: since it's better apparnatly
<silverlightning> wish I was though !
<sebsebseb> I guess
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: I think  also so the differnet versions of Ubuntu so like Kubuntu and Xubunt uand such, can use the same screen
<gnomefreak> kubuntu still uses kdm. while installing k-desktop it gave me a choice to chose kdm or ldm
<gnomefreak> i read show ldm a bit ago
<silverlightning> hi veganadian
 * gnomefreak missing something just cant think. be back going for smoke to think
<gnomefreak> there used to be a hell of a lot more packages when searching for xubuntu packages
<gnomefreak> did fglrx ever get fixed?
<bjsnider> no
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: waiting for upstream?
<bjsnider> yes
<gnomefreak> of course :(
<gnomefreak> ok lets test this
<gnomefreak> kde is a let down
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: oh?
<gnomefreak> i thought plasma would bring a long 3D apps but i dont see anything that impresses me with plasma
<gnomefreak> if you have secrets on how to fix this let me know
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, you thought plasma would do what? your message wasn't clear to me
<gnomefreak> add 3D gadgets maybe act like compiz  stuff like that
<gnomefreak> not all at one time but i could have sworn when they made it it was to act like compiz
<gnomefreak> trying to figure out ubuntu one sync atm
<gnomefreak> i think i got a sound. someone say my nick
<gnomefreak> please work
<pangolin> gnomefreak:
<gnomefreak> it works finally :)
<gnomefreak> thanks pangolin
<pangolin> sure thing
<gnomefreak> not system beep but it will do.
<stodan> ha... ubuntu on btrfs installs just fine from desktop version, it only fails with alternate
<pahnin> I am using ubuntu beta how to upgrade to 11.10
<jtaylor> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pici> *dist-upgrade
 * FernandoMiguel aptitudes
<pahnin> thnx
<BluesKaj> hmmm, getting GPG error on the canonical partner repos
<NoelJB> akgraner, did you ever get a chance to check that?
<Mneumonic> Is anyone here running 11.10 with switchable graphics?
<asdasdasdsd> Is it out ??
<yofel> it is
<BluesKaj> guess i must be up to date yofel , no upgrades at all today
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: LOL
<FernandoMiguel> calm down friend
<yofel> well yeah, the official 4.7.2 stuff that is uploaded can be found in -proposed
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, ??
<asdasdasdsd> hello i need gnome 2
<yofel> impossible in 11.10
<yofel> you have gnome 3
<asdasdasdsd> i need gnome 2
<asdasdasdsd> because gnome 3 and unity shit
<Ian_Corne> hmm, what partition table for a 3TB disk?
<yofel> asdasdasdsd: then stay on 11.04
<yofel> well, that solves it too ^^
<yofel> Pici: was he messing around in the other #'s too?
<Pici> yofel: long time problem user... and yes.
<yofel> k, the nick did sound somewhat familiar...
<nags> anyone noticing this ? http://pastebin.com/fvD9nvrs
<yofel> nags: yep
<nags> yofel, how do I resolve this ?
<yofel> not sure if you can at your side, I think everyone's getting that
<jason___> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jason___> hrm
<jason___> if Im on 11.10 beta what's the command for upgrading it to final release? Not seeing it in those links
<yofel> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<jussi> Ubuntu Precise just sounds wrong....
<jason___> oh, final
<jason___> thanks!
<jason___> how different is apt-get upgrade vs apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jason___> cause I ran upgrade on accident :/
<Pici> This explains it best...
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<jason___> when upgrade came back with a y/n, I hit n and then ran dist-upgrade
<jason___> so we're good now
<jason___> thanks!
<nags> also I noticed, the dbus doesn't start, so networking X and doesn't work on Dell 6100 / NVidia, the same works in VM. My scenario was upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 after RC. I found work around, going to single user mode. Remove /var/run/dbus/pid
<nags> service dbus restart
<nags> init 5
<nags> after going to X, now start network-manager (service network-manager start)
<nags> anyone else facing this issue
<nags> @work, couple of systems I could reproduce
<yofel> not here, dbus and nvidia work fine
<nags> yofel, wow !
<nags> yofel, you are lucky then :-)
<yofel> check /var/log/messages or ~/.xsession-errors for dbus, and /var/log/Xorg.0.log for X
<nags> yofel, I tried them, nothing useful info
<nags> yofel, I get modem-manager error....
<yofel> there should be a lightdm logfile too somewhere, but for dbus I'm out of ideas, not a dbus expert
<nags> Oct 12 09:45:29 nagappan-laptop modem-manager[1274]: <info>  ModemManager (version 0.5) starting...
<nags> Oct 12 09:45:29 nagappan-laptop modem-manager[1274]: Could not get the system bus. Make sure the message bus daemon is running! Message: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<nags> Oct 12 09:45:29 nagappan-laptop avahi-daemon[1268]: dbus_bus_get_private(): Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<nags> Oct 12 09:45:29 nagappan-laptop avahi-daemon[1268]: WARNING: Failed to contact D-Bus daemon.
<yofel> heh, precise forum is open - http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=412
<nags> yofel, let me check
<yofel> nags: as for dbus, as I said - no idea
<nags> yofel, ya I understand, thanks :-)
<necreo> hmm seems like ccsm and nautilus still crash no matter what
<necreo> I thought it would be fixed now oneiric is officially released
<necreo> keep getting segmentation faults
<Ian_Corne> It stopped crashing for me necreo
<SetiAmon> ugh 14 hours
<crash1hd> This is interesting, if I have my machine plugged into my old 19inch crt monitor via vga when I try to boot ubuntu 11.10 it gets to a certain point and the monitor shuts off like its out of sync but if I use my newer lcd monitor via dvi connection it boots fine? any idea how I can make it work with the vga?
<famgod> if im running a 11.10 install that i installed a few weeks ago, is there a way to upgrade to the 'final' that was released today? or is there no point? if so, how do i upgrade?
<jtaylor> famgod: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sandra> G'day my fellow Ubuntu inmates :-)
<sandra> trust everyone is having a good day.
<sandra> I just wanted to ask if there is any way to get the Gnome classic desktop to work on Oneiric ?
<sandra> I know it works on Natty.
<iceroot> sandra: if you mean gnome2, no
<iceroot> sandra: also use #ubuntu
<sandra> Is there a way to incorporate the gnome classic desktop into Oneiric ?
<sandra> iceroot, Thanks I wish they would of left that option open on Oneiric.
<robin0800> sandra, install gnome shell
<Ian_Corne> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<iceroot> sandra: gnome2 is no longer supported from the gnome-projekt
<iceroot> sandra: so its useless to use gnome2 any longer (sec-updates)
<iceroot> sandra: have a look at xfce4 (which looks like gnome2)
<sandra> ubottu, thanks for the FYI :-)
<ubottu> sandra: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> hm, gnome-panel sounds interesting
<iceroot> its gnome3 with the gui of gnome2?
<robin0800> iceroot, gnome3 classic looks like gnome2 to me
<sandra> iceroot, I do like XFCE the only draw back to it is it's lack of being able to run a simple USB headset as default sound source.
<iceroot> robin0800: i will have a look in some days
<sandra> robin0000, Are you currently running gnome 3 classic ?
<sandra> Could someone please tell me why the nautilus gsku option on Oneiric does not work?
<robin0800> sandra, no I checked it out yesterday unity today
<sandra> In the past I have been able to add "Open as Administrator" as a right click option on my desktop but for some reason on Oneiric it doesn't work the option is there in synaptic I click it but it fails to work.
<robin0800> sandra, think its a bug run alt+f2 gksudo nautilus instead
<sandra> robin0000, thank you I hope they fix that bug it's option I use a lot.
<astro73|mal> aaaaaaaand there goes any chance I have for getting IRC support. I hate release day.
<maxb> Crikey, the mirrors are really getting hammered
<sandra> Well at least downloading 11.10 is going fast
<astro73|mal> would anyone object loudly if I asked an 11.10 question?
<yofel> loudly not, but 11.10 support is in #ubuntu
<sandra> Ask away astro
<sandra> never hurts to ask
<yofel> true
<Ian_Corne> go, while people are still awake! :D
<astro73|mal> I installed oneric (sp) a few days ago. I ran update manager, so I'm current. But my ipod won't mount. Nautilus (and gvfs-mount) give the error "Not Authorized". I don't think I have anything funny going on.
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<bjsnider> gksu nautilus works here
<Ian_Corne> that bug has been helped a few weeks ago already I think
<astro73|mal> in the forums?
<astro73|mal> ... are there forums anymore?
<Ian_Corne> there are
<Ian_Corne> I've seen the bug and seen it pass by here
<Ian_Corne> I don't dwell the forums tho
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else's Gwibber freezing frequently, and everytime that you try to type in the "Update Status" box?
<sandra> bjsnider, I would love to know if the gksu right click option to "Open as Administrator" has been fixed so far that option is not working on Oneiric.
<sandra> bjsnider, thanks for last night post :-)
<bjsnider> oh, just do alt+f gksu nautilus
<bjsnider> alt+f2
<bjsnider> that is
<pdq> i would hope nautilus-actions is on someones todo list for nautilus 3 :)
<sandra> bjsnider, is there a work around for adding gksu right click over folder option ?
<bjsnider> not that i know of
<bjsnider> but i never use it
<zniavre_> using nautilus script like witg gnome2.x
<zniavre_> with*
<sandra> I use the "Open as Administrator" option often
<sandra> I knew how to add it in via synaptic and it's still there in Synaptic under Oneiric but installing it does not work .
<bjsnider> why? that calls your use of linux somewhat into question
<astro73|mal> Ian_Corne, any idea which bug it is? all the ones I'm seeing are either old, not fixed, or don't list how to fix it.
<sandra> bjsnider, was that statement directed towards me ?
<bjsnider> yes
<bjsnider> root-owned files should pretty much be left alone
<sandra> bjsnider, care to explain ? i have no idea what you mean.
<bjsnider> why are you "often" changing files and folders that are root-owned?
<sandra> bjsnider, Well when I want or need control of my OS when it comes to customizing it to my liking I need root control
<bjsnider> probably not
<NoelJB> sandra, I just Open in Terminal the folder, and then sudo emacs the file
<bjsnider> local settings in config files owned by you take precedence over system-wide config
<sandra> bjsnider, Well I'm still new to linux & Ubuntu so I'm alway's open to user friendly way's to accomplish certain tasks.
<NoelJB> bjsnider, perhaps it is "common" for her now because she's still customizing things we've long since stopped touching.  Don't know.  Depends on what file(s) she's playing with.
<NoelJB> sandra, what *are* you changing, anyway??
<sandra> For example I 1st discovered the "Open as Administrator" option in a another Linux distro named Linuxmint 11 and I enjoy that ease of use when I need it.
<NoelJB> Yes, but WHAT are you opening as root?
<bjsnider> if she changes a root-owned file and makes a mistake on a file that has to be machine-readable, it's over
<sandra> NoelJB, Well for example adding customized backgrounds in the background folder or adding themes manually can only be accessed as root.
<sandra> And if I need to access a folder as root it's a user friendly function to be able to right mouse click over a folder and work w/it as root when needed.
<NoelJB> <<shrug>> I do all of that sort of thing via the command line.  And if I need nautilus running as root, I can sudo nautilus.
<NoelJB> But for adding backgrounds, there ought to be direct GUI support for it.
<pdq> NoelJB, should be: gksudo nautilus
<sandra> themes and icons
<pdq> i miss all my other nautilus actions like rabbitvcs git control, had added split pane, open terminal into context menu
<sandra> and once & while working w/files that require root functions.
<sandra> if my dear departed husband could see me now he'd have a good laugh.
<NoelJB> pdq, no, I meant what I said.  try it.  it works (they both do)
<pdq> i would think other people enjoy that feature sandra, i'm sure someone working on it :P
<NoelJB> Open In Terminal is there.  I use it all the time.
<pdq> i know it works but can be dangerous should use gksudo for opening applications from terminal :)
<NoelJB> pdq, in what way is there even a difference?
<NoelJB> when you are already in the terminal?
<sandra> One thing my husband taught me to do religiously is back up back up back up lol
<NoelJB> sandra, good!
<NoelJB> sorry to hear that he's departted.
<sandra> NoelJB, Thank you kindly
<pdq> NoelJB, http://askubuntu.com/questions/11760/what-is-the-difference-between-gksudo-nautilus-and-sudo-nautilus
<NoelJB> pdq, yeah, not overly consequential for what I use it for.
<NoelJB> the only difference is setting the home directory for the child process.
<NoelJB> and if I've already done sudo -i, I just run nautilus directly.
<pdq> ya
<NoelJB> so ... since this is #ubuntu+1, any idea when we'll be able to point to the 12.04 repos and start playing?
<bjsnider> couple weeks
<bjsnider> but the initial commits will just be copied over from oneiric
<NoelJB> bjsnider, understood.  that makes the transition smoother.
<graft> err what? oneiric is out? hmm
<NoelJB> graft, yes.  today.
<graft> well, i assume that means all my outstanding issues with compiz will be solved if i update :)
<graft> not to mention that the 3.0.0 kernel panics
<pdq> i havent had any updates in last few days
<bjsnider> yeah, sure, that's what it means
<NoelJB> graft, no clue.  update and find out.  I was having absolutely rotten experience up until yesterday with Oneiric.  GUI hangs requiring me to ALT-F1 and restart ldm; and spontanteous system power-offs.  Between yesterdayt's updates and switching to us the -lowlatency kernel, I've gotten none of those problems since.  Which is good, since before that, I couldn't keep Oneiric running for an hour.
<NoelJB> bjsnider, LOL
<graft> hm should i be using ldm? I think i'm still using gdm
<NoelJB> Lightdm it is here
<graft> yeah is it any good?
<sandra> NoelJB, What kernel did you switch too ?
<NoelJB> the current -lowlatency kernel.  It is what you would normally use with Ubuntu Studio.
<sebsebseb> hi
<NoelJB> Matches the current -generic, but tweaked just a bit differently.
<graft> what version is that, NoelJB?
<sandra> NoelJB, I noticed that on kernel.org that they have a 3.0.4 kernel available
<NoelJB> 3.0.0-12
<NoelJB> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=M;O=D if you a really desparate to play
<NoelJB> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa if you want the Ubuntu Studio low-latency kernel
<graft> meh. I'll wait until they update the kernel
<NoelJB> graft, +1
 * NoelJB heads for airport.  cheers all.
<kwisatzh4der4ch> Hi all. I was just wandering how ubuntu use Debian critical bugs report. Is there a chance that a debian packages with known critical bugs goes to an ubuntu releases with just a package rebuild ?
<sandra> tc Noel
<sandra> isn't kernel 3.0.4 a newer kernel then kernel 3.0.0.12 ?
<graft> sandra: yeah, they just haven't put it into oneiric yet
<sandra> I wonder why they wouldn't use the latest stable kernel ?
<graft> because it takes time to test and package
<graft> they'll get around to it in updates
<graft> they probably have a bunch of custom patches they need to convert and so on
<yofel> sandra: ubuntu kernel versions don't really have anything to do with the official kernel versions
<yofel> and it's 3.0.0-12, not 3.0.0.12
<yofel> sandra: the full ubuntu kernel version would be 3.0.0-12.20, and it is based on official 3.0.4 looking at the changelog
<sandra> odd numbering system they are employing then.
<FernandoMiguel> we keep our own kernel tree and add patches
<neglesaks> which kernel will cut the mustard?
<bjsnider> kernels haven't really cut mustard because they lack knives
<bjsnider> but that's a feature they're looking into
<bjsnider> it would be tremendous to have the linux kernel prepare food
<FernandoMiguel> LOL
<yofel> :D
<FernandoMiguel> I didn't know bjsnider had a sense of humor
<graft> yofel: i don't think that's true
<yofel> ?
<graft> yofel: it looks like it's based on 3.0.0, that's what apt-cache show says
<yofel> graft: no, apt-get changelog will show "rebase to v3.0.4" for 3.0.0-10.16
<yofel> ubuntu doesn't incorporate upstream point versions into ubuntu kernel versions
<sandra> graft, what version are you using ?
<yofel> but well yeah, ofc. it's "based" on 3.0.0
<graft> yofel: really? i'm pretty sure the kernel version numbers follow the linux versions exactly, other than the -[0-9\.]*$ part
<yofel> it doesn't
<yofel> then why didn't we have a 2.6.38.5 in natty?
<graft> sandra: i'm still on 2.6.38, 3.0.0 kernel panics
<bjsnider> they can backport code from newer kernels where appropriate
<graft> yofel: i mean they follow up to X.major.minor
<yofel> graft: now you're forgetting that Linus Torvalds changed the version numbering
<yofel> it's now major.minor
<bjsnider> major.minor.patch
<yofel> oh right
<yofel> 3.0.0 was just used instead of 3.0 since some of the scripts failed on the new versioning scheme
<graft> err - so it's different from the 2.* series?
<yofel> it is
<graft> hm, weird
<bjsnider> have you reported the panic issue?
<graft> of course not :)
<alex-> Any information yet for 12.04?
<graft> i'll get around to it, just too busy with work for the moment
<alexd285> hello, the UBuntu 11.10 recovery menu has totally broke, how I can reinstall it?
<pangolin> alex-: it will have the code name Precise Pangolin
<graft> also i'm not sure how to cut/paste kernel panic output, since my kernel is dead
<yofel> take a photo of the screen
<yofel> valid workaround
<alex-> pangolin: any information about it?
<alexd285> recovery menu, shows me only 3 options, then i make checkdisks, and then I have the normal recovery menu but i cant use it as it is in read mode
<graft> yofel: yeah... i should get a camera... i was thinking i could write it down
<yofel> that too, but IMO taking a photo is faster
<alexd285> and if I press ctrl+alt+del X windows start normaly
<sandra> well Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit finally downloaded time for a clean & fresh load.
<pangolin> alex-: none
<sandra> tc my fellow my Ubuntu inmates :-)
<alexd285> any ideas how I can re-install recovery menu in ubuntu?
<pangolin> alex-: UDS-P will be at the end of the month when they will map out 12.04
<sandra> tc gentlemen
<alex-> ok
<alex-> UDS-P ?
<yofel> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between 31 October and 4 November in Orlando, Florida - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/ for more details
<bjsnider> they won't be able to do any productive summiting because orlando is just so much...
<bjsnider> lost my train of thought
<alex-> Ah
<alex-> I forgot
<csgeek> I just finished my upgrade to 11.10 and I don't have any sound...
<csgeek> running KDE
<graft> what's -P?
<graft> in UDS-P, i mean
<graft> oh Pangolin
<graft> what happens when we get to Z? are we going to have like, Arcadian ἄρκτος after that?
<yofel> he could switch alphabets
<bjsnider> he's already used w
<bjsnider> what happens is it's over and it begins again
<graft> like a hurricane, eh
<graft> it should go into unicode, dammit!
<lucas-arg> unity is freezing all time...
<graft> i'm disappointed with how hard it is to customize unity
<csgeek> okay.. figured it out.. it was a phonon setting
<graft> for example, i'd like to change how long it takes to go from single-icon to multiple-windows when i have, say, three inkscape windows open in the application switcher
<graft> right now it is way too slow. seems like something you ought to be able to tweak, but you can't
<graft> or, i used to be able to set the tooltip color in the 'appearance' window, which really helped with wonky KDE app tooltips... now i can't do that, for some reason
<graft> because less choice is good in the new Apple-copying paradigm
<graft> not that i am bitter about these things
<Tixos> guys, is LVN full disk encryption supported in the desktop CD in 11.10 or not ?
<Tixos> LVM*
<FernandoMiguel> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME:   *1f*
<FernandoMiguel> ^^
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-14
<coraxx> has anybody been able to get Oneiric to work on on Asus UX50 ... or at least with the nVidia G105m graphics adapter ?
<bjsnider> coraxx, interesting hardware
<bjsnider> is it hybrid graphics?
<coraxx> bjsnider: yes...how did you know ...did you look up the Asus UX50 ?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> gpu switching isn't supported
<bjsnider> so you need to pick one or the other
<bjsnider> there might be a switch in the bios for that
<coraxx> bjsnider: meaning ? ...I pick nVidia of course....not the embedded Intel-card
<coraxx> bjsnider: I thought so too...but there was no such option in the bios
<bjsnider> if it's not working i'd say the intel chip is being used
<bjsnider> so you should remove the nvidia driver and xorg.conf and just try it where xorg/kernel can pick the right driver
<coraxx> bjsnider: I have now "blacklisted" the i915 (intel driver), so I'm sure it no longer interferes
<bjsnider> blacklisting the driver doesn't mean the nvidia chip will be used
<bjsnider> it means the intel chip is being used but you've stopped xorg from using the driver it needs
<bjsnider> the only way to get the nvidia chip working is in the bios
<bjsnider> and not all of them have the switch
<coraxx> bjsnider: It pick the right one ...and I can even get the nvidia software to create an xorg.conf file for me ...however the nvidia driver in itself will not work ...(but it loads which is weird)
<coraxx> bjsnider: yeah...that was what I was affraid of.
<bjsnider> if you say so
<intangir> heheh so is this a pangolin channel now?
<intangir> do i have to upgrade already?!
<bjsnider> linux is probably years away from supporting hybrid graphics
<coraxx> bjsnider: thanx for your time ... It always good to bounce ideas with others :-) tc
<intangir> hybrid graphics? what does that mean?
<intangir> internal combustion engine graphics cards?
<bjsnider> dynamically switching from one gpu to another
<intangir> oh damn my idea sounds more awesome
<bjsnider> switching from a gpu on cpu to a descrete chip when extra graphics horsepower is required
<intangir> you mean for both system and graphics, like regular system processor using gpu for stuff too?
<intangir> like tons of math operations automatically using ALU or whatever they are called
<intangir> anyway im doing a diskcheck
<intangir> its taking forever.....
<intangir> im on a 2nd computer
<intangir> cause mine is only at 39% after 10 minutes
<intangir> this one is running mint linux ;)
<intangir> well im gonna let my son use it, bbl
<Johnny_Giggles> Where can I discuss release 12.10?
<Johnny_Giggles> (just kidding)
<FernandoMiguel> Johnny_Giggles: here. any future release is here!
<Johnny_Giggles> Okay then.
<Johnny_Giggles> Seriously though, 12.04 is going to be a big release
<Johnny_Giggles> LTS
<FernandoMiguel> and there I go: ubuntu+1 : upgrading to precise
<FernandoMiguel> Current status: 35 updates [+35], 55341 new [+53290].
<FernandoMiguel> chain is done
<FernandoMiguel> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/
<FernandoMiguel> WOOT
<FernandoMiguel> apt-listchanges works again!!!
<crash1hd> Is there a way to loginto ubuntu classic still?
<Azelphur> crash1hd: there's a classic style'd gnome 3, but that's it
<Johnny_Giggles> oh is 11.10 using gnome 3?
<Johnny_Giggles> or 2?
<Azelphur> gnome 3
<Johnny_Giggles> ok good
<Johnny_Giggles> I'm happier with GNOME 3
<crash1hd> Is Gnome 3 unity?
<Azelphur> I should be more correct with what I'm saying, Ubuntu 11.10 is GTK3
<Azelphur> Gnome 3 is an optional extra :P
<crash1hd> I am very new to all this
<crash1hd> what I am trying to figure out is, well is there a way to get the 10.10 desktop
<Azelphur> no
<crash1hd> with 11.04 you could just log in with ubuntu classic
<crash1hd> oh
<crash1hd> :(
<crash1hd> Dont get me wrong I am liking some of the new features
<Azelphur> crash1hd: it's kinda a bad idea to aim for that too, gnome is working on gnome 3 now, gnome 2 is unsupported
<crash1hd> but it seems harder to find anything
<Azelphur> *shrug* it usually is harder to find things when your using something new
<crash1hd> yes
<crash1hd> lol and being fairly new to ubuntu to begin with that doesnt help
<crash1hd> lol
<Azelphur> hehe
<crash1hd> so I was hoping to have a way of backup so if I really get frustrated I could log out and back in
<Azelphur> crash1hd: you know there's a search box, top left right?
<crash1hd> mind you I mostly only use my ubuntu for deluge and ssh vnc
<Azelphur> you can just find anything you used to use xD
<crash1hd> yes but if you dont know what its called
<crash1hd> thats sometimes half the battle
<crash1hd> it took me a while to get used to 11.04
<Azelphur> indeed, true
<crash1hd> seems that 11.10 they have streamlined a lot of it :) which is good
<crash1hd> it did fix all of my issues thought :)
<Azelphur> yea, the new unity does look quite nice although I didn't spend too long looking at it
<crash1hd> But I do have an issue with using 11.10 on my new system from the LiveUSB (If I am not using a lcd monitor it doesnt load?)
<crash1hd> any idea why
<crash1hd> I have a newer mobo asus F1A75-V pro which has a built in APU
<crash1hd> So basically when I use my old crt monitor connecting via vga it gets to the point where its going to go to the desktop and then the monitor shuts off like its out of sync?
<crash1hd> but if I use my lcd monitor it is fine
<crash1hd> after installing ubuntu 11.10 and installing the AMD drivers I am able to use the CRT monitor just fine
<Azelphur> It's possible Ubuntu's detecting the wrong resolution for it or something
<Azelphur> Yea, perhaps a bug in the open driver
<crash1hd> OK is there a way of changing the resolution on bootup?
<crash1hd> So that I can customize my thumbdrive for future useage
<crash1hd> I mean I can always leave a sticky note on my machine reminding myself that if I want to boot from LiveCD that I need the other monitor
<crash1hd> but since I use LiveCD alot to fix things
<Azelphur> do you have persistent storage on your USB drive?
<crash1hd> its kinda annoying
<crash1hd> I think so
<crash1hd> is there a way I can check?
<Azelphur> then you can just install the AMD drivers on it
<Azelphur> and fix it the same way you did on your PC
<Azelphur> :P
<Azelphur> if you have persistent storage, it'll keep your changes after you reboot
<crash1hd> oh so boot once using the lcd install the amd driver and I am good
<Azelphur> yep :)
<crash1hd> Cool :)
<crash1hd> Is there a way to do it with the CD version? or would I have to make an image of my usb and then burn it to CD?
<Azelphur> you'd have to roll your own LiveCD, there again who uses CDs any more? XD
<Azelphur> I took the DVD drive out of my PC like 6 months ago
<Azelphur> waste of power xD
<aj11u10> For the first time in a long time my headphones work :) Thanks to all the hard work everyone put in!
<crash1hd> lol I just purchased a dvd rom drive so that I can rip dvd's borrowed from the library lol
<crash1hd> of kids shows that seem to be hard to find on tpb and isohunt
<crash1hd> well its funny 10.10 was very stable then I upgraded to 11.04 and my dvd rom drive would lock up the system and when I hit reboot it would hang
<crash1hd> upgraded to 11.10 and the reboot works (have not tried the dvd rom drive yet) I did find a solution for that in 11.04 though
<crash1hd> I moved it from one sata port to another
<crash1hd> as the system I have has 6+1 and logic would have had the +1 be the cdrom so I did
<crash1hd> until I found it was locking up the system
<crash1hd> changed it so that the main boot drive was the +1 and its fine now
<crash1hd> all of them being ahci
<Azelphur> :)
<crash1hd> I am going to do a shutdown and switch the drives back and boot up to see if the lock up still happens lol :) just curious now
<crash1hd> but I do love the idea about creating a custom thumbdrive :)
<Azelphur> crash1hd: btw there are other GUI options if you really don't get along with Unity, XUbuntu, LUbuntu and Kubuntu are all fun :)
<Azelphur> I run XUbuntu on my PC, and Ubuntu on my laptops
<crash1hd> OK going to have to google them to see what they look like :) Kubuntu is kde is it not?
<Azelphur> yep
<crash1hd> why are there so many flavors or is that like a question of asking why are there so many flavors of ice cream?
<crash1hd> what is XUbuntu and Lubuntu?
<Azelphur> pretty much
<crash1hd> k :)
<Azelphur> one size fits all does not work, and it never will :)
<Azelphur> Xubuntu is XFCE, and Lubuntu is LXDE
<crash1hd> Ok Why do you like XUbuntu then?
<Azelphur> My PC is quad screen, unity tends to fall over and die on it
<crash1hd> ahh
<crash1hd> :) what would you suggest for a kids machine?
<Azelphur> crash1hd: Ubuntu probably, it looks pretty and it's quite simple with big icons which make it easy to click
<Azelphur> how old a kid?
<crash1hd> 5
<crash1hd> I am going to install some type of virtual machine and then another version of ubuntu on top of it
<crash1hd> so that I can have more control
<crash1hd> :)
<Azelphur> yea, Ubuntu sounds fun for that :)
<crash1hd> I was thinking of using Qimo ontop
<Azelphur> or maybe Edebuntu
<Azelphur> or rather, Edubuntu o.O
<Azelphur> yea I think edubuntu would be my favorite for a kid, it has lots of stuff bundled in and is geared for the task :P
<crash1hd> :)
<crash1hd> what would you suggest for virtual machine software?
<Azelphur> virtualbox
<crash1hd> ok I come from windows so I was originally thinking vmware
<Azelphur> I've never got along with vmware, I like virtualbox :)
<Azelphur> it's very simple and just goes.
<sandra> Evening my fellow Ubuntu inmates :-)
<sandra> I trust all of you are doing well .
<crash1hd> Cool I like that :)
<sandra> oh oh this isn't the support channel for Oneiric is it ?
<Azelphur> sandra: not as of a few hours ago :P
<sandra> Azelphur, So I see , that will teach yours truly to run around in here w/out my reading glasses lol
<Azelphur> hehe
<crash1hd> Now the real challange will be moving my user profile from 10.10 to 11.10 lol as I did a new install on a different drive gonna see how it takes it later :)
<crash1hd> after I get the thumb drive thing working :)
<intangir> how do i update to release from the 11.10 beta
<crash1hd> Azelphur, have you plaid with EFI at all?
<Azelphur> nope
<crash1hd> intangir, it should be waiting for you in the update manager
<pangolin> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<crash1hd> Azelphur, ok thanks :) just trying to figure it out :)
<crash1hd> Azelphur, It seems to need a fat16 partition at the beginning of the drive to boot
<Azelphur> :)
<crash1hd> And it puts things into your bios :(
<crash1hd> Luckly I had 2 machines exactly Identical so I was able to reset my bios from the other machine as I had not made a backup
<crash1hd> Azelphur, thanks for all the help :)
<Azelphur> yw
<crash1hd> Unfortunatly it looks like it still locks up on optical drive media insertting when the optical drive is plugged into the +1
<crash1hd> realizing now that I have not actually tested it the other way on 11.10 will now be testing it :)
<crash1hd> Ahh it works :) I see it no longer puts an icon on the desktop though
<mhall119> crash1hd: Qimo is great for 5 year olds
<chintan> hiii there]
<chintan> need little information
<chintan> anyone there for little talk ?
<intangir> is there a way to still get a window bar? i really miss the window/task bar thing?
<crash1hd> mhall119, thanks :)
<em> was there a new release?
<intangir> i updated yesterday
<intangir> now that ubuntu is released i look for new updates, there are none, does that mean im already running the release? even though i got it the day before?
<physicaljazz> hi intangir, you can run update-manager -d
<physicaljazz> if no new version shows up, you should be on newest release
<Angelo> Hi!
<Angelo> :-)
<mekwall> do I have to do anything to update from beta to stable or will that be done automagically when I run dist-upgrade?
<GTRsdk> mekwall: it should be done automagically
<mekwall> GTRsdk: great, thanks :)
<mekwall> How's the Nouveau driver working these days? Using the proprietary driver (current-updates) but its performing really bad in Unity.
<yofel> nvidia-current(-updates) works well for me in KDE, nouveau works fine at least for the desktop env. but opengl performance is too slow for me
<mekwall> yofel: it's my workstation so don't really use any opengl apps
<mekwall> Hmm, repeating of key when held down stops working for me. I have to open keyboard settings and re-tick that setting for it to start working again. Any solution to this?
<mekwall> or perhaps what could be the cause to it?
<xannen> 11.10 Networking issue: no network after upgrade.  and no network on live cd boot either.  network/internet was all fine before update.   and other network comp have no issues with connection or internet.  please help.
<artzra> help
<artzra> how see if i m login in or not login ??
<bazhang> artzra, with what
<bazhang> artzra, in 11.10 ?
<artzra> i have install 11.10 and there is a wacom install  !!
<bazhang> artzra, #ubuntu for 11.10 support not here
<artzra> ???
<bazhang> artzra, this is not the correct channel for 11.10  -----> #ubuntu
<artzra> here for what ??
<hifi> are pangolin repos up yet?
<hifi> oh, no, toolchain is not scheduled yet
<artzra> so that the channel for what ??
<bazhang> artzra, support for ubuntu  11.10 and the other supported versions in #ubuntu
<artzra> im not 11.10
<bazhang> artzra, /join #ubuntu for 11.10 support
<bazhang> artzra, what version then
<artzra> all version !!
<artzra> im testing all version
<artzra> alpha beta,
<bazhang> artzra, this is not the correct channel.  #ubuntu for support .
<hifi> you are late for alpha/beta testing
<bazhang> that's an extreme understatement
<artzra> i try to mix
<Ian_Corne> all versions of ubuntu currently available are covered by #ubuntu
<hifi> bazhang: me?
<bazhang> hifi, yep :)
<hifi> how can you alpha test pangolin if the toolchain is not uploaded yet? :p
<bazhang> artzra, 12.04 is not released. there is nothing here.  #ubuntu
<artzra> so what the theme here ??
<bazhang> :/
<artzra> very nice and cool gating to is channel "" bravo""
<artzra> ironic
<hifi> you accidentally what?
<artzra> its a nice start, !!
<Ian_Corne> yes, !!
<artzra> so can i  have some information about 12.04
<bazhang> artzra, read the topic
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule     <---------------- artzra
<dupondje> 2 weeks left :p
<dupondje> and we can start playing again
<dupondje> whoohoo
<artzra> i have read "Welcome"
<bazhang> artzra, read the LINK I just gave you
<artzra> its open, and what
<farciarz84> hi, is this changell still for ubuntu 11.10 or 12.04?
<s1> should be for 12.04 now, see the Topic.
<iceroot> 12.04 will be with wayland? or is this unclear until now?
<Ian_Corne> unclear
<Ian_Corne> it was initially aimed at 12.04 but I think it's been moved to 12.10 at least
<th_> it for sure won't be in 12.04
<iceroot> sounds good for an lts release not to make such a big change
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: fyi: 3.1rc9 seems to fix the kernel-panic-problem. working fine here for 2 days
<Ian_Corne> aha nice
<Ian_Corne> I guess the fix will be backported to 3.0
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Ian_Corne> already gone :(
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: first of all we have to find the fix
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: but i will test until sunday with 3.1rc9
<asdkkjlkja> is oneiric still here?
<rork> asdkkjlkja: no, this is now for precise pangolin, you can talk about oneiric in the main channels
<famgod> is there a way I can stop using pulseaudio and use alsa?
<em> what do we know about the latest release.
<pangolin> what do you mean?
<GTRsdk> em: Oneiric or Precise?
<Tixos> guys, i know topics changed
<Tixos> but can i get some help as ubuntus getting mass flooded by noobs
<pangolin> Tixos: no. #ubuntu is the support channel this channel is for 12.04 and you have been banned in #ubuntu.
<FernandoMiguel> I was talking with charlie on Google plus, and I remembered I don't have any #ubuntu+1 circle.
<FernandoMiguel> who in here is on Plus? send me a message and ill circle you :D
<FernandoMiguel> http://l.FernandoMiguel.net/Plus
<Tixos> pangolin: the reason was pathetic
<pangolin> no it wasn't
<FernandoMiguel> at least we now have a proper name for a release that I can speak
<FernandoMiguel> LOL
<pangolin> you can join #ubuntu-ops to discuss it
<Tixos> yes it was
<pangolin> you can join #ubuntu-ops to discuss it
<Tixos> flog ubuntu ....
<Tixos> you can read my mind now
<Tixos> ok
<Tixos> give up
<Tixos> enjoy your evening
<pangolin> yes, I am a mind reader.
<FernandoMiguel> :(
<Tixos> to everyone telling me gnome3 is fine with all drivers etc, thats BS
<Tixos> http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=99
<ubottu> ati.cchtml.com bug 99 in OpenGL Driver "Graphical corruption with gnome-shell" [Major,New]
<Tixos> well done bot,
<Tixos> should have made that clear before
<Tixos> btw in all your versions there is still the bug with 'error no video mode activated' with fully encrypted filesystems
<intangir> my menu isnt poping out, what do they call it? dash menu?
<intangir> it wont come out
<intangir> even if i click it, or hold start button
<Tixos> welcome to unity
<famgod> tixos, 11.9 catalyst fixes the graphical corruption on the top bar in gnome3
<Tixos> until AMD sort other issues wth their drivers
<Tixos> i have other apps that are more important that gnome to me
<zniavre> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Tixos> crap
<Tixos> sudo apt-get install tint2
<Tixos> fix for unity
<olmari> well... I know this isn't totally exact place to ask7inquiry about the issue, but I don't know any better place either...
<olmari> it seems that 11.10 uses something like "ip addr add" when one specifies ethX:1 interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<olmari> okay by itself but the problem is that one doesn't see it on ifcofig
<olmari> *ifconfig
<olmari> I'd like the alias IP to be shown there... no matter does it show on like before "as another interface" or as additional IP on the ethX
<olmari> as in if nowhere else, in next ubuntu then :)
<magn3ts> Goto your ubuntu desktop in Unity.
<magn3ts> Hit CTRL+T.
<magn3ts> Watch the fail.
<famgod> that screws up gnome3 / gnome-shell / gnome-panel
<famgod> as well
<magn3ts> Of course it does.
<magn3ts> I would pour gasoline on my computer and ignite it if I thought it would rid the world of nautilus.
<urlin2u> magn3ts, try it maybe it will. :D
<necreo> nautilus keeps segfaulting on me
<necreo> I even did a clean install thinking that would fix it
<necreo> it doesnt, keeps segfaulting at random
<bazhang> necreo, in what version of ubuntu
<necreo> 11.10, ah yes, probably ask in #ubuntu now?
<Stanley00> necreo: Oneiric is supported on #ubuntu now,
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-15
<necreo> yea
<necreo> figured
<bazhang> correct
<famgod> can someone cut/paste their /usr/share/applications/totem.desktop in pastebin.com for me please?
<famgod> i accidently deleted mine
<bazhang> famgod, for 11.10?
<famgod> its alright, i got it from someone else
<famgod> thanks anyway
<bazhang> famgod, #ubuntu for 11.10 and other released versions
<Fudge> hi wondering if someone hear could tell me when lucid 10.04.4 will be released?
<jbicha> Fudge: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Fudge> jbicha  thks very much
<Fudge> mm january 26, australia day :d
<SetiAmon> Yo
<SetiAmon> who here has soundproblems?
<SetiAmon> particularly no sound in youtube/flash
<boritek> hello. After upgrade I have metacity instead of compiz. After compiz --replace I have compiz but with 2 unity left-side-panel. How can I fix this??
<zhiwei> ...
<marie> should I upgrade to 11.10
<marie> or should I stick with the devil I know
<jasef> 11.10 :P
<th_> if it ain't broken, break it!
<jasef> But bt w, this is the support channel for 12.04 now :3
<marie> lol
<marie> bit early for 12.04 is it not?
<marie> been very happy with maverick, but have some doubts
<marie> tried 11.10 and had some network issue's
<marie> what is the channel for 11.10
<oCean> marie: now 11.10 is released, support is in the general #ubuntu channel
<marie> thank you oCean
<jasef>  
<maizuddin35> hellooo. does anyone here, uses ati graphic card with gnome shell installed?
<maizuddin35> Well, I have my 'not-so-old-laptop' installed ubuntu and uses gnome-shell and it work so smoothly!
<maizuddin35> in other hand, my desktop pc, has ati graphic card driver installed but has some graphic problem when using gnome-shell.
<penguin42> maizuddin35: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<maizuddin35> the latest version. 11.10
<penguin42> ok, support for 11.10 is in #ubuntu, this channel is always for the next version of Ubuntu
<maizuddin35> btw , now im using my laptop
<maizuddin35> ohh!
<maizuddin35> sorry
<penguin42> no problem
<maizuddin35> going to next channel
<popey> 13
<popey> bah!
<maizuddin35> thanks for the info
<maizuddin35> so embarrassing mannn.
<sharpshooter> Haii all !! I  install kubuntu desktop in my ubuntu 11.10 box ...and I need to uninstall the kubuntu desktop
<magn3ts> IS there an API for adding to the system settings panel in 11.10?
<meerkats> i assume this is the channel for 12.04...
<jussi> yep
<meerkats> lol
<jussi> hehe, accidental pm
<meerkats> np
<mrdeb> so whati s good with 1204
<mrdeb> i hear the scroller bars will be bigger
<Linux_Guy> 12.04 looks interesting, the ability in 11.10 to have unity shell and gnome shell is nice and I hope that remains in the new LTS
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<thenickperson> I'm on 11.10 from the betas, but now that it's stable, what should I do to upgrade to 11.10 stable and keep with the stable updates?
<jtaylor> just continue updating as usual
<thenickperson> so, I leave things as is?
<FernandoMiguel> !final | thenickperson
<ubottu> thenickperson: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<FernandoMiguel> humm thenickperson try #ubuntu for 11.10
<FernandoMiguel> this # is meant for us crazy ppl on 12.04
 * FernandoMiguel checks for updates
<jtaylor> the crazyness will only start monday when the syncs are fixed :)
<thenickperson> nothing new to install according to apt-get
<thenickperson> does this mean I'm ready to upgrade to 12.04, or it's staying on 11.10?
<FernandoMiguel> hum??
<jtaylor> its staying on 11.10
<FernandoMiguel> what are you running ??
<thenickperson> thanks
<thenickperson> 11.10, from the betas of it
<jtaylor> you can only go to 12.04 by editing the sources.list at this time
<thenickperson> thanks
<FernandoMiguel> I'm sooooo happy to have apt-changes back!!!!
<FernandoMiguel> Need to get 41.0 MB of archives. After unpacking 9,943 kB will be freed.
<FernandoMiguel> Current status: 38 updates [+12].
<jtaylor> it was gone?
<FernandoMiguel> jtaylor: for two cycles
<FernandoMiguel> I got it back on debian  two weeks ago
<FernandoMiguel> and when I upgraded to precise
<jtaylor> hm what is apt-changes? mixed it up with listchanges
<FernandoMiguel> yeah, listchanges....
<jtaylor> so what is apt-changes?
<FernandoMiguel> a typo
<FernandoMiguel> I'm really tired ;)
<jtaylor> so whats back thenß
 * FernandoMiguel ?O?
<jtaylor> <FernandoMiguel> I'm sooooo happy to have apt-changes back
<FernandoMiguel> apt-listchanges: Mailing root: apt-listchanges: changelogs for BluBUG
<jtaylor> apt-listchanges was never gone for me
<jtaylor> been using it the whole cycle
<FernandoMiguel> never worked for me
<FernandoMiguel> te entire circke
<FernandoMiguel> *cicle
<wolter> can I install ubuntu from a harddisk
<FernandoMiguel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<FernandoMiguel> !disk
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<FernandoMiguel> humm I can login into launchpad but not the wiki
<FernandoMiguel> wth
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: honest question: what are you planing to do with your improved wiki page?
<FernandoMiguel> <BUGabundo@Ubuntu.com> (expanded from <fernandomiguel@ubuntu.com>): User
<FernandoMiguel>    unknown in virtual alias table
<FernandoMiguel> anyone care to point me where I can report problems with the email accounts?
<FernandoMiguel> or at least file a bug?
<FernandoMiguel> someone those point https://xkcd.com/936/ to Ubuntu/Canonical SSO devs :(
<jtaylor> why?
<FernandoMiguel> cause requiring long passwords with numbers and caps letters *isn't  safer than my regular long but simpler passwords jtaylor
<jtaylor> what are their requirements?
<jtaylor> it isn't less safe either if done right
<FernandoMiguel> jtaylor: see the xkcd.... it's pretty clear
<jtaylor> number caps passwords are perfectly safe
<jtaylor> its just harder to remember
<penguin42> I do like the posters....
 * FernandoMiguel almost gives up on loginin into the wiki
 * yofel uses one short cryptic part in all his passwords that's allways the same and then adds a long plain part
<yofel> not too hard to remember :)
 * FernandoMiguel tries FF after a clean Chromium profile 
<FernandoMiguel> yofel: I change my pasword algo every few months
<FernandoMiguel> almost no site/service shares the same password
<jtaylor> I use a password manager :P
<yofel> good idea
<FernandoMiguel> jtaylor: I'm a premium member of lastpass
<jtaylor> = no sit same password and each has 32 bit of randomness
<jtaylor> bytes not bit
<yofel> I had to dump one of mines because the wine folks sent me a mail that someone hacked their DB :(
<FernandoMiguel> yofel: see why I don't cross-share passwords?
<yofel> indeed
<FernandoMiguel> in that case I can just change *one* password
<ior3k> http://passwordmaker.org
<FernandoMiguel> worse case, pick a new algo and change everysite again
<ior3k> (back to lurking)
<FernandoMiguel> ior3k: "for you to retrieve but no one else" SPOF, plus define "you"
<jtaylor> spof but also only a single point of use
<jtaylor> so no problem
<jtaylor> thats actually an interesting idea
 * FernandoMiguel reads on
<jtaylor> should be simple to do that in my password manager too
<FernandoMiguel> funny... this is very similar to what I do
<FernandoMiguel> I create a pattern and apply it to a site/service based on name, domain or subdomain
<Patrickdk> hmm, odd, the channel isn't locked down?
<jtaylor> ?
<FernandoMiguel> Patrickdk: gladly no
<FernandoMiguel> and I'm using 12.04
<Patrickdk> normally the channel goes into no join/notalk mode till devel release
<FernandoMiguel> then again *every* cycle before it has been
<Patrickdk> how can you use 12.04? I don't think the repo's exist yet
<jtaylor> Patrickdk: precise is already available
<FernandoMiguel> yes there are
<Patrickdk> odd
<FernandoMiguel> jtaylor: for the last 3 cycles repos are available one day after release
<FernandoMiguel> but the # is closed
<jtaylor> oneiric cycle not
<jtaylor> that was only open after UDS
<FernandoMiguel> and all before
<jtaylor> or shortly before
<FernandoMiguel> I know, I'm always locked off
<FernandoMiguel> was glad to see it open for this cycle :D
<yofel> I never quite understood why they closed it in the first place
<FernandoMiguel> me neither
<FernandoMiguel> I'm always running devel
<FernandoMiguel> rolling distro ftw
<FernandoMiguel> lol
<yofel> hehe
<yofel> I'll stay on stable for 2 weeks or so for SRU testing, then I'll go precise
<FernandoMiguel> yofel: already there.....
<FernandoMiguel> considering a clean wipe or debian
 * yofel figured as much :P
<FernandoMiguel> but but but debian is so ugly
<tcnk> hi all! can help? why after upgrade to 11.10 appear message like this: "ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored"
<bazhang> tcnk, #ubuntu for that
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-16
<claudiuvlad> hi
<iceroot> until feature freeze it is possible to mark bugs as whishlist for newer versions of that package? or what is the deadline?
<yofel> iceroot: new version deadline is feature freeze - except if you can get a FFE, then it's final freeze
<iceroot> yofel: thank you
<FernandoMiguel> good afternoon friends. who's up for some popcorn?
<penguin42> yeh sure, send a bucket this way
<jcgs> Hi, is anyone using kubuntu? Can someone who is try adding a new "default panel" in their plasma workspace?
<jcgs> just to warn you, mine crashes when I do that... what is it supposed to do?
<jcgs> Oops, sorry wring place... I hadn't noticed Oneiric had been released...
<sagaci> jcgs: I was told the same thing but I tried to add one and it was fine for me :/
<jcgs> sagaci: orly? what is it supposed to do? why is it different from empty panel?
<jcgs> Is there already a bug report for it? because I just reported it now, as bug #875792
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875792 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Plasma workspace appears to crash when trying to add a default panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875792
<sagaci> I don't know, it doesn't affect me :)
<jcgs> Sagaci: sorry, maybe I didn't explain...what does it do when it works?
<sagaci> brings up a stock bottom panel with all the default applets
<penguin42> jcgs: I can confirm that
<ian_> So when does the 12.04 alpha come out?
<arand> !schedule | ian_
<ubottu> ian_: A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<penguin42> hmm
<arand> and s/ineiric/precise/ ...
<penguin42> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<penguin42> no, I mean help on the bot
<penguin42> hmm
<arand> !usage
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<arand> penguin42: I would assume the substition is done globally, #ubuntu-irc is likely the correct channel for addressing it...
<penguin42> !no schedule is A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<jcgs> penguin42: thanks for looking into it :)
<penguin42> apparently it forwarded it to #ubuntu-ops
<jcgs> penguin42: I know this isn't the right channel to discuss this, but do you know how I can go about debuggin plasma?
<arand> Yeah, well, it might poke the maintainer I guess :)
<penguin42> jcgs: Probably not, remember this channel is for PP now, not OO; however, install the debug packages and get a full backtrace; then take gdb to it :-)
<yofel> jcgs: IIRC that's the crash when you try to use 2 systrays
<yofel> add an empty panel instead and manually add the widgets
<jcgs> Sorry, guys I'm not good enough with irc to start private chats..
<oCean> !schedule | penguin42
<ubottu> penguin42: A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<oCean> ^done
<yofel> jcgs: also, if you _can_ reproduce the crash, please file a bug on bugs.kde.org
<arand> oCean: Is the whole set of factoids sedded, (I presume that's how it's done?)
<jcgs> penguin42: How can I attach gdb to a running application?
<arand> Ah, yeah, seems like so..
<arand> jcgs: gdb program pid
<yofel> jcgs: for what?
<jcgs> yofel: this plasma thing, to get a backtrace?
<yofel> jcgs: the kde crash handler will give you that?
<jcgs> yofel, i only got it once, but it crashed a lot more times. how do i get it back?
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> jcgs: can't remember right now, if it really doesn't start then use gdb
<castlefox> im have some trouble installing 11.04 with Wubi on windows xp
<castlefox> When I restart my computer there is no grub window where I can choose to boot into windows or ubuntu
<urlin2u> castlefox, wubi loads then reboots and installs has that happened?
<urlin2u> loads the iso basically you choose the size and location there
<castlefox> urlin2u it just boots into windows XP like normal
<castlefox> urlin2u: ive downloaded the ubuntu torrent twice now and the same thing happened both times
<urlin2u> can you answer my question?
<castlefox> urlin2u: no the install of ubuntu doesnt happen after the restart
<castlefox> urlin2u: sorry
<urlin2u> castlefox, it has to, to be installed, are you trying to make a partition and or put it outside of the XP partition?
<castlefox> urlin2u: uh..... are you talking about the first install when I first run wubi for the second instal thing that usually happens after I restart the computer?    Im not sure if we are talking about the same 'installition'
<castlefox> urlin2u:  I wanted to do it with wubi so I could just install it inside windows so I could test it out on this machine before I started dual booting.
<urlin2u> castlefox, when you install wubi it asks where you want it as well as how big, and a user name and passwoprd, it then loads the iso, and reboots to install. It is in this first part some try to put wubi in a partition other than the windows one all kinds of mistakes, does this make sense. I other words you have juast chosen the size a name and password?
<castlefox> urlin2u: yea I chose a user name password and give it 9GB.  It does its thing for like 2min and then asks to restart and then nothing happens
<urlin2u> castlefox, hmm not sure than you have 9 gigs available in windows right?
<castlefox> urlin2u:  windows says I got 12 gigs free on this HDD
<urlin2u> castlefox, hard to say but I suspect that is the problem as windows scatters the files around, the idea with HD's is that only about 70% should be used for best performance in general.
<urlin2u> IT windows guys will argue against that but they are windowscentric
<castlefox> urlin2u: yea I unstand that it is not ideal.   Kind of hard to avoid since this hdd ia only 40gb
<urlin2u> castlefox, so what are you going to do if you want ubuntu?
<urlin2u> castlefox, I guess I would try a little smaller install size like 6 gigs, I think the min is 4 gigs for earlier releases than natty and beyond
<castlefox> urlin2u: mmk
<castlefox> urlin2u: i've been downloading the ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386 torrent
<urlin2u> not sure of the minimal in oneiric, but the usb full loads are above 4 gigs needed I believe.
<urlin2u> try reducing the install size gig at a time I guess, make sure XP is defragged as well .
<castlefox> kk
<castlefox> how big should my USB device be if I want to put it on there?
<urlin2u> castlefox, you can load a usb in 2 ways a full load a actual install not sure I beleive it is aat least 4 gigs, or use a install load using unetbootin, it can be as little as a gig it is h=just the ISO, both will run slower than a real install though.
<urlin2u> sorry 4 the the spelling
<castlefox> urlin2u: ok.  Thanks
<FernandoMiguel> anyone seeing Nautilus drag and drop failing by a few pixels?
 * FernandoMiguel wonders if he is the only one running precise
<soee> is there any chance to fix libglade2.0 dependency problems with :i386 on 64 bit system?
<bjsnider> it would have to be converted to multiarch
<soee> can it be done easily ? cant run most of the 32 bit games atm ;/
<bjsnider> soee, not easily
<sharpshooter> any one know the channel for brug related talks
<urlin2u> sharpshooter, I don't think there is one, whats the problem?
<csgeek> I'm having some audio/flash issues with 11.10 but I can't seem to see a pattern...
<sharpshooter> urlin2u, I need to customize the progress bar in the brug theme any idea?
<csgeek> everyone in a while.. I have static overlaid on top of the standard audio.... but now HD works, crappy videos work... standard works...
<csgeek> I guess I shouldn't get annoyed that it has the audacity to work flowlessly atm
<urlin2u> sharpshooter, brug or burg
<sharpshooter> burg !
<sharpshooter> urlin2u,Oops burg!! ;)
<urlin2u> sharpshooter, progress bar not sure what you mean, I use it actually.
<urlin2u> the countdown down to boot?
<sharpshooter> urlin2u, I mean the burg splash screen stuff
<sharpshooter> urlin2u, yeah !!
<urlin2u> mine is a round icon that has dots disappearing, yours look like that, you know how to change themes and resolution?
<urlin2u> or dots appearing I forget.
<sharpshooter> urlin2u,  I just install the burg and its having a pro look at boot manager its a awesome one
<sharpshooter> urlin2u,  u r talking about plymouth
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: I'll upgrade my play vm to PP - that is if I can finish the upgrade to OO - it's hanging at 1st and 2nd post upgrade boot
<sharpshooter> urlin2u,  the dot one is a plymouth theme
<urlin2u> I like it better than plain grub, not really sur about customizing we are actually way off topic here so I was just trying to get to the gist.
<urlin2u> I never could tell what is plymouth what s splash I just want it to boot the computer is a utility for me basically.
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: clean install
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: No, upgrade from a month or so old alpha I think
 * kyofel just finished upgrading his server to oneiric.
<kyofel> now with everything on oneiric I can think about what I'll upgrade to precise first :D
<FernandoMiguel> kyofel: \o/
<arand> I wonder why distro-info i386 is still pending, shouldn't everything just get published willy-nilly this time of the cycle? :)
<penguin42> hmm interesting, lightdm-gtk-greeter hadn't been installed
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: I assume you're upgrading by just s/oneiric/precise/g apt ?
<kyofel> how else? not that much will get updated right now
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: correct
<penguin42> at least precise is rememberable unlike oneiric
<FernandoMiguel> rite
<arand> It's about 20 packages diff or so, I think
<kyofel> heh
<FernandoMiguel> I never could type it
<FernandoMiguel> maybe... but don't keep both repos
<FernandoMiguel> I did that back in 7.x and it was a MESS
<penguin42> 63 packages now
<arand> Oh, mustve misestimated
 * penguin42 hopes apt hasn't broken on any archs this time around - that was a bit of a pain for OO
<FernandoMiguel> I still dotn know why I see all those :386 packages
<penguin42> probably flash or something similar
<FernandoMiguel> Fetched 31.1 MB in 54s (571 kB/s)
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: no.... it's about 1/4 of the packages
<FernandoMiguel> started 2 months ago
<penguin42> still, the fact that multiarch works is about a zillion steps forward
<penguin42> might let me upgrade my work laptop to a 64bit install
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Yeh, a PP vm
<FernandoMiguel> ?
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Just upgraded one of my VMs to PP
<FernandoMiguel> ok
<FernandoMiguel> I'm not alone anymore
<penguin42> nod
<FernandoMiguel> nity nite
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-08
<silverarrow> is anyone booted in quantal now?
<Daekdroom> I am.
<silverarrow> Daekdroom: do you use minitube?
<silverarrow> I have filed a bug on minitube, on powerpc iso, and  wonder if it works any bettery on i386 or 64bit
<silverarrow> it`s a clever app which lets you stream music on youtube seamlessly one after the other
<silverarrow> and great non flash alternative for powerpc
<silverarrow> if anyone have the time to check minitube it would be helpful
<bjsnider> silverarrow, you should be given some sort of award for keeping the flame of ppc burning
<bjsnider> long after apple's official position became "what's powerpc"?
<silverarrow> ljol
<silverarrow> yeah, I am stubbern with the ppc
<silverarrow> not sure everybody likes it
<silverarrow> bjsnider: the hard core is elsewhere though, on forums like macrumors, and a lot of G5s are still in use as severs and what not
<silverarrow> bjsnider: however, I like minitube on regular pc too, and the packages affected on ppc, are usually not powerpc architecture specific
<silverarrow> the troubles I mean
<silverarrow> it`s fast and easy installing minitube
<silverarrow> small app
<silverarrow> apparently I made a bugreport that turned out to be private
<Daekdroom> That's default.
<Daekdroom> Someone with clearance will check it for personal information and then set it public.
<silverarrow> not sure why, there is hardly any secret info on this computer, well unless passwords where revealed
<Daekdroom> Yes, it's possible passwords are revealed.
<silverarrow> thanks
<Daekdroom> But we're talking about personal information like which videos you watched.
<silverarrow> which would be a bit annoying
<silverarrow> oh, he listens too razorlight
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> yeah, loads of stuff can appear perhaps
<silverarrow> and the web is perhaps too hopen for any info to be there
<silverarrow> open*
<silverarrow> nothing much really, just a random test video
<silverarrow> picked up on the first page I hit upon youtube
<treaver> Hello, today you guys will have the time of your life! Expect me to have problems and need your help :p
<treaver> Ehh guys
<treaver> When I try to burn 12.10 to a disk using Brazero or whatever. The burn button is like disabled
<Stanley00> treaver: I recomment using USB, and did you use a CD or DVD disk?
<Treaver> How do I install Nivida drivers in Ubuntu 12.10
<Stanley00> Treaver: In the software source app :D
<Treaver> Ok and if something goes wrong with my graphics on startup like "Input signal out of reach change settings to 1600x900" then how do I revert back
<Stanley00> Treaver: well, I don't know either, I'm just a normal desktop user ;)
<Stanley00> Treaver: did you search that error on the web?
<Treaver> I did no help what soever
<Stanley00> Trewas: look like some misconfig in Xorg.conf. Or in Display setting.
<bjsnider> he left
<Stanley00> oops... didn't notice that, my client is in *quiet* mode :)
<Treaver> Hello I need help
<Treaver> Lol, nothing is opening in 12.10
<Treaver> I installed it perfectly
<Treaver> (Surprisingly)
<Treaver> But like I try to open System Settings and nothing opens. I try to go to User Accounts and nothing opens.
<Stanley00> Treaver: try running them from terminal and/or looking at /var/log for more infos
<wilee-nilee> Treaver, Try a unity reset with alt-f2 then unity --reset  if this is the unity ubuntu desktop
<Stanley00> Treaver: and, did you upgrade after install?
<Stanley00> wilee-nilee: unity dosen't have --reset option anymore, does it?
<wilee-nilee> Stanley00, Not sure to be honest, I had not seen it removed but you may be correct. ;)]
<bjsnider> no --reset option
<wilee-nilee> ah good to know
<Treaver> Hello guys I neeed your help badly. NDISwrapper on 12.10 isn't working and I absolutely need it
<Treaver> Hello everyone, I got everything working on Ubuntu 12.10 except the Dash. It's like maximized and I can't change it to the regular left side of screen
<Treaver> Ok wait nvm
<Treaver> Why won't Gnome 3 work?
<blob4000> hey there. this is probably common, but: has anyone managed to get 12.10 to run smoothly within Virtualbox? the virtualbox video driver seems not to load.. or is running very slowly. also once logged in, the desktop of Unity no longer expands to my monitor's full resolution when fullscreened
<Treaver> I've gotten VirtualBox to run smoothly in 12.10(:
<blob4000> oh yeah? on a windows 7 host by chance?
<Treaver> Ubuntu 12.10 :)
<blob4000> oh ok
<blob4000> running 12.10 as guest smoothly?
<Treaver> Can you download TeamViewer? I can probably help you with that.
<Treaver> http://www.teamviewer.com/ simply run it and /msg me the ID and Password.
<Treaver> Then I can remotely connect and fix the problem, if you want.
<blob4000> well what would you fix?
<Treaver> Hey guys I just installed gnome-shell and restarted computer then my ndiswrapper stopped working and wireless internet no longer works
<wilee-nilee> Treaver, Did you set the wireless as all users in the install desktop?
<Treaver> No? I never even open the other users
<Treaver> I had installed NDISwrapper and Wine from ethernet (In the other room) and got the wireless working
<Treaver> Then brought it in here (This room) and installed gnome-shell now it doesn't work
<wilee-nilee> Treaver, If you want it to work in another desktop you have to set it that way.
<Treaver> I'm back in Ubuntu Unity and it still isn't working
<wilee-nilee> not sure there
<Treaver> I uninstalled Gnome and it's not working
<Treaver> Could someone help me
<Treaver> The Dash in 12.10 Beta 2 Isn't working correctly. It's lagging bad! How do I fix this
<Stanley00> Treaver: did you install video driver?
<Treaver> Yes I did
<Treaver> Graphics driver
<Stanley00> Treaver: and what's your computer spec?
<Treaver> I have 750GB HDD, 6GB RAM
<Stanley00> and CPU? graphic card?
<Treaver> Is there a easy way I can get that information from the terminal?
<Stanley00> "lspci | grep -i Video" for the graphic card
<Treaver> Nothign happened
<Stanley00> `oops, grep VGA :D
<Treaver> Nothign happened
<Stanley00> and "grep "model name" /proc/cpuinfo" for the CPU
<Treaver> Processor AMD Athlom(tm) II X2 235e Processor x 2
<Treaver> The VGA thing didn't work
<Stanley00> look like ubuntu didn't see your vga driver, maybe that causes the lagging
<Treaver> Well I typed it and it's just frozen
<Treaver> Could you remote desktop for me and fix it
<Stanley00> Treaver: I don't think I can do that, I'm just a normal desktop user :(
<Treaver> I'll let you(: Download teamviewer plz
<Treaver> http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux_x64.deb
<Stanley00> Treaver: OK, let me try, please wait
<Stanley00> Treaver: OK, you can send me your ID, and password now
<Treaver> It's installing :p Everything is slow atm :p
<Stanley00> OK,
<Treaver> Thanks for helping (: If you can get it working I'll be happy to send you a little bit of money
<Treaver> $10 if you want
<Stanley00> Treaver: no, I don't need that :D
<Treaver> It just finished the download part of install
<Stanley00> Treaver: and I'm not sure if I can make it works :D
<Stanley00> Treaver: please send private message to me
<Treaver> :) Do your best cause I am a programmer. I have no clue about Graphics cards
<Treaver> Ok
<Treaver> Mouse and keyboard stop working randomly how do I fix this?
<Stanley00> Treaver: hi, I'm back
<Treaver> Mouse and Keyboard stop working randomly
<Stanley00> Treaver: it stops after you install graphic driver, right?
<Treaver> Mine stops randomly
<Treaver> Like I don't do anything but it stops
<Stanley00> hmm, it's hard to locate the reason in this case
<Stanley00> Treaver: after some searching, it's look like you have some misconfig xorg server :9
<Stanley00> :(
<Stanley00> Treaver: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKeyboardDetection and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingMouseDetection may provide more info
<xrfang> hi, how can I remove the on screen keyboard from the login screen of 12.10?
<philinux> xrfang: i think the package is onboard
<xrfang> thanks philinux
<philinux> xrfang: however i just checked in dconf editor and its off by default
<xrfang> philinux, it's by default ON here.  I did an upgrade from 12.04 yesterday
<xrfang> also, there seems a problem in software center (however I don't know if it is ok in older version). The behavior is that I cannot find the package by searching "myunity" (because it is not compatible with 12.10) but I can remove it by apt-get remove myunity
<philinux> xrfang: myunity has been removed till it's fixed
<philinux> so yes u can remove the package that doesnt work
<philinux> check apt-cache policy myunity from time to time
<xrfang> philinux, my question is that as I have installed it, it should appear in search result? or the search does not check what's INSTALLED at all, (e.g. I install a package from 3rd party)?
<philinux> xrfang: not sure on that.
<philinux> I dont use SC. I use synaptic or terminal
<philinux> SC is slow to load
<xrfang> right
<philinux> xrfang: I reckon when myunity is back in the repos it will show up in SC too
<xrfang> if I feel good with default settings, I may not install it anyway ;-)
<philinux> xrfang: there is also gnome-tweak-tool
<philinux> and 3rd party app ubuntu-tweak
<xrfang> yes, however, the reason I use myunity is to tweak fonts...
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<nocturn_> Hi guys
<nocturn_> anyone know if IRC will return to Empathy in 12.10?  Is completely invisible in the beta interface
<Daekdroom> nocturn_, there's a package called account-plugin-irc you have to install.
<nocturn_> Daekdroom, thanks, installing it now
<toumbo> Thanks too nocturn_
<whitman> Can someone test whether Ctrl+Alt+L will lock their workstation or Ctrl+Alt+Del to logout?  Has no effect for me in 12.10 (fully updated as of 5 mins ago)
<Daekdroom> whitman, Crtl+Alt+L works ok for locking.
<whitman> Hmm
<Daekdroom> Can't test Crtl+Alt+Del right nw.
<whitman> Also the mouse accel/sensitivity settings don't seem to have an effect.
<PeterME> Hi, I'm having some trouble getting SDL to work. I have some files and a makefile that should work just fine but when I run make from the terminal I only get
<PeterME> /tmp/ccT5c4ca.o: In function `main':
<PeterME> main.c:(.text+0x15): undefined reference to `SDL_Init'
<PeterME> Same for all SDL_functions..
<ritz> hi, where are all the s/w on quantal ? ( specifically majestical gold for purchase  )
<ritz> all I could see are magazines
<silverarrow> what do you mean?
<ritz> silverarrow, all I can see is compositmate, and not other paid apps
<ritz> like https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/amnesia/
<ritz> nm
<ritz> I see these are listed for 12.04
<ritz> I am on 12.10
<ritz> any way to force these apps to be listed ?
<silverarrow> not sure there is anything brute force can do in this case
<silverarrow> however, you might build packages if you have source
<silverarrow> precise packages on quantal, it often works
<silverarrow> they will be added I suppose, sooner or later
<umutuygar> hi guys. me menu is missing on top panel in 12.10. Do you know how to get it back?
<silverarrow> hmm, sudo restart something
<silverarrow> umutuygar: do you have release upgrade or fresh install?
<umutuygar> silverarrow, release upgrade
<silverarrow> could this be relevant ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/136812/missing-panel-icons-at-top-right
<silverarrow> http://askubuntu.com/questions/128676/launcher-and-window-menu-bar-missing-after-12-04-upgrade
<silverarrow> umutuygar: I don`t think there are much quantal  faq yet
<umutuygar> silverarrow, I looked thorough the link you gave, indicator-applet-complete is already installed, tried to install indicator-applet-session but didn't help
<silverarrow> these things can happen on upgrades, and it should be fairly easy to fix
<silverarrow> umutuygar: the second link there might work, and reboot
<Guest87183> hey guys i'm trying to figure out how to keep the new web apps open in the new ubuntu 12.10 notification window, without exit the tabs. http://askubuntu.com/questions/197819/how-to-keep-web-apps-running-in-messaging-menu
<gfdfgfr> i need hidden amazon junkware removed, please help
<gfdfgfr> also ubuntu music store cannot be uninstalled
<gfdfgfr> anyone?
<dr_willis> check askubuntu.com perhaps
<gfdfgfr> what?
<dr_willis> its a question and answer site.
<silverarrow> loads of talk on that one gfdfgfr
<gfdfgfr> why it protected from deletion?
<gfdfgfr> *it's
<bazhang> !adlens | gfdfgfr
<ubottu> gfdfgfr: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping.
<dr_willis> webupd8 and omgubuntu also have covered it i belive..
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, follow the command above
<gfdfgfr> how can I remove this package, it is hidden and protected in software center
<bazhang> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<gfdfgfr> why it is done by a maintenance command?
<silverarrow> force remove
<dr_willis> never seen somthing "protected"
<bazhang> no need to force
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, it's not protected. just remove it and move on
<gfdfgfr> when I try to remove items with canonical branding via software centre, delte button does nothing
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, I just gave you the command
<gfdfgfr> bazhang, I typed that in run a program window but nothing happened
<dr_willis> wonder if the factoid should include the exact apt command.
<dr_willis> use a terminal gfdfgfr
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, do it in terminal
<dr_willis> it asks for a password.
<gfdfgfr> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gfdfgfr> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dr_willis> only one package manager tool can run at a time. close the software center
<gfdfgfr> ok but I still have amazon icon on the toolbar
<dr_willis> toolbar?
<gfdfgfr> ubuntu toolbar
<dr_willis> you mean the left  side launcher panel?
<gfdfgfr> yes. left side
<dr_willis> right cluck on it?
<bazhang> so remove it
<dr_willis> cluck  ;-)
<gfdfgfr> "unlock fro..."?
<bazhang> keep in launcher  <------ uncheck
<dr_willis> thats a webapp. not related to the shooping lens.
<gfdfgfr> why no synaptic anymore? the software center cannot remove several programs together
<bazhang> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.12build1 (quantal), package size 2389 kB, installed size 7686 kB
<dr_willis> install synaptic if youwant it....
<bazhang> install it then
<dr_willis> just dont use  aptitude.
<bazhang> he'd need to install that iirc
<gfdfgfr> synaptic worked for me always
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, so did you install it yet?
<dr_willis> so.. install it if you want it...
<gfdfgfr> that new thing everything does is hanging and show crash windows
<gfdfgfr> i need to wait for software center to unhang himself and close
<gfdfgfr>  Please rebuild the package being set up with a version of debhelper fixing #477751. <-- ???
<bazhang> !find alacarte
<ubottu> Found: alacarte
<gfdfgfr> finally that broken pos gone
<gfdfgfr> my soundcard is missing, how to trouvleshhot it?
<bazhang> what does lspci show
<bazhang> !paste| gfdfgfr
<ubottu> gfdfgfr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gfdfgfr> 01:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
<gfdfgfr> bah enough of thisdisaste for today
<Almindor> since I updated to 12.10 beta2 I can't login one of the users (the other/admin one works fine): http://pastebin.com/j7bzm7vy
<Almindor> it seems there's a PAM error
<Almindor> I tried changing password, recreating the user etc.
<Almindor> nothing works
<Almindor> note: this user had ubuntu 2d set on 12.04 before the update but I doubt it's causing this problem
<Almindor> I can create a new user with different username and that works
<Almindor> so it's something specific to this user, but not inside the home dir
<Almindor> any ideas? I can't find out where PAM has config files and/or how to reset it somehow
<bjsnider> i'd say that's impossible
<bjsnider> gotta be the home dir
<trism> Almindor: anything in /var/log/auth.log ? do you see a message prompted on the greeter?
<bjsnider> obvious workaround if the home dir isn't the issue is create a new user, and change the home dir ownership to match
<Almindor> trism, no errors message, it just "resets" to the login again (screen blank and then login again)
<bjsnider> Almindor, what if you change sessions?
<bjsnider> in other words use regular unity
<Almindor> auth.log: http://pastebin.com/HZvkzg8L
<Almindor> bjsnider, how do I switch that? the button is not there anymore
<bjsnider> there's a gear icon right?
<Almindor> nope
<trism> the button won't be there if you only have one xsession
<trism> do you have autologin enabled for that user?
<Almindor> no that's the thing
<trism> what does /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf look like?
<Almindor> http://pastebin.com/hxjzyPRK
<Almindor> bjsnider, it can't be home, I moved it, deleted the user, recreated with old name and I still can't login
<trism> drop the autologin-user= line and restart lightdm, maybe some bug in lightdm we are running into here
<Almindor> let me try
<RiXtEr> I hit that bug the other day
<RiXtEr> I can give him a fix when he comes back.
<trism> RiXtEr: what was the issue out of curiosity?
<RiXtEr> it was related to unity2d being set before the upgrade
<RiXtEr> but I had to create a false unity2d session
<RiXtEr> and tell it unity2d wasn't there
<RiXtEr> then I got the desktop selection icon back
<RiXtEr> its pretty easy to fix
<Almindor> nope no go
<RiXtEr> Almindor, I can help you on this
<Almindor> I even tried setting it to login without password, same thing
<Almindor> RiXtEr, I'm all ears ;)
<RiXtEr> one sec it will take a sec to write all of this out
<Almindor> k
<bjsnider> RiXtEr, did you submit a bug about this including the fix and whatnot?
<trism> bug 1059137 thought this was already fixed, apparently not
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1059137 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Cannot login after un upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 (ubuntu-2d)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059137
<Almindor> so it is ubuntu2d being "stuck"?
<Almindor> I have ubuntu-2d there too I'll change it reboot and come report here if it was it
<LateralOctober> has anyone been able to install beta2 with a gtx560?  nouveau crashes, the grub loader screen is torn/distorted so I can't see any of the options to remove splash or use nomodeset, and I can't get x to start after installing the nvidia-common
<LateralOctober> or know the keystrokes needed to get into a text-mode install, etc.  Pored over a few bug reports/forum posts last night but didn't see anything that helps
<Almindor> yep that was the problem
<Almindor> this should defenetly get fixed
<bjsnider> LateralOctober, nvidia-common isn't the correct package.
<bjsnider> the driver is nvidia-current
<RiXtEr> first, ctrl-alt-f1 and do a cd /usr/share/xsessions
<LateralOctober> bjsnider - yeah, I know it's not - it's just what my fingers typed and I wasn't in front of the rig to confirm it :)
<RiXtEr> then cp ubuntu.desktop ubuntu2d.desktop
<RiXtEr> then nano -w ubuntu2d.desktop and change the following
<RiXtEr> Name=Ubuntu to Name=Ubuntu2d
<RiXtEr> Exec=gnome-session --session=ubuntu to Exec=gnome-session --session=ubuntu2d
<RiXtEr> press ctrl-x, then y to exit and save the file
<RiXtEr> do a /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<RiXtEr> your icon reappears, select ubuntu2d
<RiXtEr> try the logon
<RiXtEr> it should fail
<bjsnider> LateralOctober, did you install nvidia-current?
<RiXtEr> then select ubuntu and it should work again
<RiXtEr> then rm /usr/share/xsession/ubuntu2d.desktop
<RiXtEr> and report back if you have success Almindor
<RiXtEr> bjsnider, yes nvidia-current works fine here.
<LateralOctober> bjsnider, I did but it failed to find the modules when I went to start x back up
<bjsnider> LateralOctober, what does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file say?
<christop1> heya, I'm trying to set up a sip account in empathy, installed telepathy-rakia (and even -sofiasip) but there's nothing that sounds like SIP when I go to g-o-a, is there any other place to add a sip account or do I have to install something else?
<trism> christop1: account-plugin-sip perhaps, not all of the g-o-a plugins are installed by default
<trism> sorry u-o-a, g-o-a doesn't let you use plugins
<christop1> oh, well, I guess I use u-o-a then, I get sip now after installing the plugin, thanks
<trism> yeah a bit confusing with both of them available
<LateralOctober> bjsnider: I'll have to pull the contents when I get home and reboot into the live image again.  I ran nvidia-xconfig after installing nvidia-current and x still wouldn't start up
<bjsnider> guhhh
<christop1> yeah, especially since this is my first ubuntu install since I think 8.x heh
<Almindor> RiXtEr, just changing /var/lib/AccountsService/users/username and changing ubuntu-2d to ubuntu fixed it
<christop1> was kinda used to only g-o-a being available heh
<RiXtEr> Almindor, good :)
<bjsnider> LateralOctober, sometimes that command is out of step with the current xorg code, so it creates a broken xorg.conf
<RiXtEr> sorry for the delayed response on this, my internet dropped (yes that long)
<Almindor> RiXtEr: I hope this bug gets fixed tho, it's a showstopper
<LateralOctober> complained that the kernel modules couldn't be found, was trying to load nvidia though.  Couldn't find them modprobe either, but that could have just been a result of me trying to install a beta build after being on the road for 13 hours
<RiXtEr> bjsnider, actually I am using the drivers off of the nvidia website
<RiXtEr> not the package drivers
<bjsnider> LateralOctober, jockey-text -e nvidia_current is good enough
<bjsnider> RiXtEr, congratulations on damaging your system, but i wasn't talking to you
<RiXtEr> Almindor, I am betting it will, bjsnider where should I file this (bugs.launchpad.com ?)
<bjsnider> RiXtEr, there's already a bug
<RiXtEr> bjsnider, damaging my system?
<RiXtEr> how so?
<Almindor> RiXtEr, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1059137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1059137 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Cannot login after un upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 (ubuntu-2d)" [High,Confirmed]
<bjsnider> RiXtEr, the nvidia-installer is a brute force app that overwrites libgl if it finds it int he way, so we package it with alternatives to prevent that
<RiXtEr> ah, the packages didn't seem to work right here, so I used the website ones.
<bjsnider> the old nvidia forums contained a post from nvidia telling people to use the distro packages instead of the nvidia-installer
<RiXtEr> hrm. I have always had better luck with the nvidia-installer than the packaged drivers (on different distro's even)
<RiXtEr> either way, that I why I love linux, freedom of choice.
<RiXtEr> :)
<bjsnider> yeah, makes it very easy when it wipes out anything that stands in its way
<LateralOctober> bjsnider, I'll give it another shot when I get home.  I'll have to get on IRC from my work laptop or something
<bjsnider> yeah
<christop1> another thing that just hit me: some apps try to play back on my HDMI out even though it's not even plugged in, so I can't change that either (sound settings displays only the internal speakers), only way to fix that is via pavucontrol
<christop1> is that a bug or just me being stupid?
<christop1> internal card is set as default though
<christop1> also, seems like taking a screenshot of a window via alt+print is broken, alt opens the dash home, so that one becomes the active window and is on the screenshot
<LateralOctober> bjsnider, still around?
<LateralOctober> alright... so I'm having problems getting the live image running.  Nouveau is failing with failed to idle channel 1 and 2, PFIFO - playlist update failed, etc. etc.
<LateralOctober> always had problems with Nouveau, so I typically ran the alternate install, booted up afterwards, blacklisted it and installed nvidia-current.  Problem is, can't do it with the live image, and I can't unload the nouveau mod and load nvidia cuz it locks the framebuffer
<LateralOctober> any ideas?
<LateralOctober> this is beta2
<LateralOctober> oh, and the grub screen is a garbled mess so I can't use the nomodeset or remove the splash option that has been suggested elsewhere
<silverarrow> nouveau have had trouble in ppc too
<silverarrow> boot stage is a bit different there
<LateralOctober> I've never had anything but trouble with nouveau, no matter what distro I was using
<LateralOctober> was always able to get around it though with a text-based installer ::cough::
<LateralOctober> hmm... wonder if I could do ubitiquity --automatic
<LateralOctober> except spelled correctly
<Belial`> http://pastebin.com/WK3nGvvR getting this after trying to run synaptiks or use touchpad config in kubuntu 12.10
<Belial`> didn't have that problem in 12.04
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-09
<ls612> Is there a compat-wireless package with the alx driver yet for 12.10 beta 2?
<C-S-B> My laptop will not shutdown/reboot once I have logged in. suspend is fine.
<trism> ls612: did you ever get it working for 12.04?
<ls612> yes, I'm typing this in 12.04.1
<k1gwb> Has anyone tried playing MP3's on Quantal from a Windows network share? I can't get them to play. I CAN, however, open/play ANY other files, movies, other audio formats, PDFs, pictures, etc. And the SAME MP3s that won't work from the network share DO play if first copied to the local machine.
<k1gwb> Also this worked flawlessly on 12.04. Can't find any other reports of it so wasn't sure if doesn't affect anyone else, or maybe no one else has tried this use case...
<bjsnider> k1gwb, is there an error message?
<k1gwb> bjsnider: Well, in VLC it says Your input can't be opened. Unable to open the MRL (samba path)
<k1gwb> Check the log for details. Tried in rhythmbox and mplayer also and rhythmbox just sits there attempting to play whereas mplayer grays out and becomes unresponsive.
<k1gwb> it's just weird it's ONLY mp3's, and only when on the network share. MP3s play locally, and wav, avi, MP4, etc all play from the same network share.
<k1gwb> Anyone have Ubuntu 12.10 on one Machine and Window 7 on another? :)
<Daekdroom> I have them both on the same machine.
<k1gwb> Hmm. Maybe I'll try booting off the live CD to see if I can confirm this as a bug. Still can't play MP3's from a Windows network share no matter what I try. But ONLY MP3's. Everything else works fine off the Windows share, and MP3's work fine off the local machine.
<IdleOne> maybe permissions
<IdleOne> Can't think of anything else
<k1gwb> yeah I don't think it's permissions though cause I can copy the mp3 from the share onto the local machine and play it. I can also play/open other files from the same share (wav, avi, mp4, jpg, pdf, doc, etc) just fine.
<k1gwb> Also, they worked fine yesterday on 12.04. I've been working with them a lot lately.
<k1gwb> And nothing has changed on the Windows computer, and the other machines (both 12.04 and Windows 7) can still play them fine from the share.
<k1gwb> So it is really just 12.10 that seems affected.
<IdleOne> report a bug,
<Daekdroom> Against Samba.
<IdleOne> yup
<Daekdroom> It's highly unlikely that VLC and mplayer and gstreamer all share the same flaw.
<Daekdroom> In the same release :P
<Daekdroom> Can't think of anything to blame but Samba.
<k1gwb1> ha yeah. Is the samba version different in 12.10 versus 12.04?
<IdleOne> probably
<RiXtEr> smb -V
<RiXtEr> err
<IdleOne> !info samba
<RiXtEr> smbd -V rather.
<Daekdroom> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.6-3ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 4056 kB, installed size 22359 kB
<k1gwb1> 3.6.6
<IdleOne> !info samba pangolin
<ubottu> 'pangolin' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<IdleOne> !info samba precise
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3 (precise), package size 7821 kB, installed size 22379 kB
<k1gwb1> aha. Interesting.
<RiXtEr> only bugfixes from 3.6.3 to 3.6.6
<IdleOne> bugfix could have introduced a regression/bug
<k1gwb1> any involving MP3s? ;)
<RiXtEr> what are you using for your client?
<RiXtEr> smbclient?
<RiXtEr> or a mount -t smbfs or mount -t cifs ?
<RiXtEr> or is samba serving from ubuntu to windows?
<k1gwb1> I connected via nautilus
<RiXtEr> I think there are interesting things with the nautilus samba client
<k1gwb1> Ah well it always worked great for me in 12.04
<RiXtEr> what is the issue now?
<bjsnider> i think the sahres are mounted to ~/.gvfs/
<bjsnider> shares
<k1gwb> Yeah I used to be able to cd to .gvfs from within ~ and see the shares there
<k1gwb> but now if I try to cd to .gvfs it says bash: cd: .gvfs: Transport endpoint is not connected
<k1gwb> But I can still browse the shared folder in nautilus.
<k1gwb> RiXtEr: If you didn't catch it, it seems I can't play MP3s from a network share via Samba in 12.10. I can play any other type of file including other sound formats and movies from the same share. And I can also play MP3s locally. (including the same ones that won't play via samba, after copying and pasting them over the network)
<RiXtEr> k1gwb, ah yes I missed that sorry.
<RiXtEr> what does the 'mount' command show you?
<k1gwb> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1gwb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268565/
<k1gwb> just to reiterate, I can play wav files from the exact same folder...and movies and everything else.
<RiXtEr> the same application playing the wav's can't play the mp3's or is it a different application?
<k1gwb> VLC, mplayer, rhythmbox all can't play the MP3s and all can play the wavs, mp4s etc
<RiXtEr> that is very strange...
<k1gwb> Quite.
<k1gwb> Found this from 2007 haha http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=143410
<k1gwb> "Your input can't be opened: VLC is unable to open the MRL 'smb://Desktop1/G drive/Wedding Planning/Music/1 - Pre Ceremony/001 Bach -Sheep May Safely Graze.mp3'. Check the log for details."
<Daekdroom> http://xkcd.com/979/
<k1gwb> yes exactly
<k1gwb> I'm building samba 3.6.8 from source to see if that fixes it
<Num83rGuy> anyone know how to get a D-Link DWL 520 wireless card working?
<IdleOne> !info skype-bin
<ubottu> Package skype-bin does not exist in quantal
<vivid> IdleOne, just ninja it from precise....its how i got acroread
<IdleOne> not in precise either
<vivid> its in the partner repository
<IdleOne> thanks
<bazhang> !info skype-bin partner
<ubottu> skype-bin (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service - binary files. In component main, is extra. Version 4.0.0.8-0oneiric1 (partner), package size 28551 kB, installed size 35232 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<vivid> !info acroread partner
<ubottu> acroread (source: acroread): Adobe Reader. In component main, is extra. Version 9.5.1-1precise1 (partner), package size 58689 kB, installed size 138545 kB
<vivid> so that means its available now?
<bazhang> yep
<vivid> no trickery or magic!
<bazhang> try it
<vivid> im using precise currently
<bazhang> then thats fine
<codescience> anything interesting about ubuntu 12.10 server?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Pedrolito> is it normal that 'Alt+F2' doesn't bring the 'run'dialog?  Incidentally, I cannot remap Control+Space to the launcher program Kupfer
<jokerdino> Pedrolito: it should unless you have accidentally remapped it
<Pedrolito> I haven't remapped anything...
<jokerdino> you are on unity yes?
<Pedrolito> yes
<jokerdino> go to keyboard and check through the shortcut settings
<Pedrolito> ok
<Pedrolito> nothing is remapped to Ctrl+Space or Alt+F2 there
<jokerdino> shrug.
<jokerdino> i'll check. brb
<Pedrolito> ok
<jokerdino> well, i found this. bug 1011647
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011647 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Unity Alt+F2 "Run a command" does not run anything" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011647
<Pedrolito> that confirms the Alt+F2 problem
<Pedrolito> well, except that I don't get to type anything
<Pedrolito> nothing appears after I press Alt+F2
<jokerdino> i don't have your problem here.
<jokerdino> did you upgrade from 12.04?
<Pedrolito> yes
<jokerdino> might help if you can blow away from your configuration files.
<jokerdino> but you would lose your customizations.
<Pedrolito> the Control+Space for kupfer was working yesterday
<Pedrolito> you mean wipe all my dot files and dot directories?
<jokerdino> not everything but almost.
<jokerdino> one sec.
<jokerdino> try http://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults
<philinux> alt f2 opens run a command lens here
<jokerdino> i suspect a stale config file somewhere.
<Pedrolito> ok, I'm trying wiping the config files
<philinux> this is a clean install beta 2 including clean home
<jokerdino> same here.
<jokerdino> i reinstalled on october 3
<philinux> mind u what commands can it run
<philinux> seems a bit limited to apps so I cant see the point unless I'm missing something
<Pedrolito> didn't change the situation :(
<jokerdino> Try logging out and back in.
<Pedrolito> I just did that
<jokerdino> If you haven't already done so.. alright.
<Pedrolito> I noticed I'm not getting the HUD thing when I'm pressing Alt
<jokerdino> Hm
<philinux> Pedrolito: sounds like bad config
<Pedrolito> I did not change anything on the system between yesterday when everything was working fine and today
<philinux> Pedrolito: I'd try a unity reset > dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<Pedrolito> the only thing I did besides webbrowsing and coding were installing updates
<Pedrolito> I did that too philinux
<philinux> very odd then
<philinux> I'm up to date and all ok
<jokerdino> just fine here
<Pedrolito> oh well, I'm going to try to debug kupfer to see why it cannot register control+space, maybe I'll see what's going wrong then
<Pedrolito> thanks for your help guys
<jokerdino> good luck Pedrolito
<philinux> ok happy bug hunting
<Gamoder_> Hi everyone, I got the following problem: whenever I click on an embedded object in any libre office application (e.g. writer or calc) and then click on the the "rest" of the document, libre office crashes. Is this a known problem?
<Gamoder_> unfortunately, there seems to be no stacktrace
<Gamoder_> at least it isn't displayed
<Gamoder_> I am using XFCE as desktop environment, if that matters - 64 bit ubuntu 12.10
<phoenix_firebrd> nepomuk forgets the indexed files after restart. the files are in drives which are mounted manually
<MonkeyDust> i've installed quantal and am unable to login from lightdm - i'm now iw a terminal session (ctrl-alt-f1) - installed fallback session, not better - hints and tips?
<bazhang> fresh install or upgrade
<MonkeyDust> fresh install
<bazhang> I had the exact same issue with a fresh install
<MonkeyDust> how did you solve it?
<bazhang> the graphics became a huge black and white checkerboard, and completely unresponsive
<MonkeyDust> just a normal lightdm screen here, can login with guest user, but not with the normal user
<bazhang> I never was able to complete the fresh install as a result
<bazhang> so you got much further than I did
<MonkeyDust> yihaa
<bazhang> I never got past the choosing language section
<MonkeyDust> back to 12.04... another 15 minutes ;)
<designbybeck> Random question. When Ubuntu comes out with say 12.10.... and they have 12.04.1LTS... do they just build upon that?
<designbybeck> just curious as to how they do it
<designbybeck> .
<jpds> designbybeck: Build on what
<jpds> ?
<designbybeck> is 12.10 built on top of 12.04.01
<designbybeck> i guess I'm wondering if all the updates thus far, get put into 12.10
<jpds> designbybeck: In a way, it continues from 12.04.
<designbybeck> like when you do a new install, and you already hve some new updates
<Daekdroom> All updates there is in 12.04.1 from 12.04 should be in 12.10
<jpds> designbybeck: That's because the ISO has a fixed set of packages.
<Daekdroom> Otherwise issues might happen.
<designbybeck> gotcha
<designbybeck> I just tried LinuxMint Cinnamon with my laptop I'm on now. It reminded me of Ubuntu 10.04-11.04 as far as how it handled the ATI video card
<designbybeck> such a pain. But since Ubuntu 11.10 things have been great
<designbybeck> I've got a new system coming in the next few days that I was debating on what distro to go with
<designbybeck> but I'm thinking I might just have to go with 12.10 afterall!
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  which graphics in the new system ? Some ati cards are having issues in 12.10 ubuntu
<designbybeck> the new system will be a 1GB Quadro NVIDIA
<designbybeck> 16GB Ram Quadcore Xeon 256SSD
<designbybeck> BluesKaj: On my laptop I might just stay with Ubuntu 12.04 which is running decently with this ATI card, or go to something like LinuxMint XCFE
<designbybeck> so that it is a lil' lighterweight
<BluesKaj> then you should be ok  , most nvidia run fine on 12.10
<designbybeck> :D
<BluesKaj> yeah even my laptop with intel graphics is fine on 12.04 , but a friend with ati laptop graphics is having probs with unity so he switched to kde , problems went away ...lesser load on the gpu , a lighter form of compiz in kwin
<designbybeck> ah yes, I've always thought kwin was pretty sleek and polished
<designbybeck> I haven't tried the beta for Kubuntu 12.10
<designbybeck> guess I could just wait a few more days to do that
<BluesKaj> i'm sticking with 12.04 on the laptop 'til the end of november , then I'll try 12.10
<designbybeck> Ubuntu or Kubuntu BluesKaj?
<servaas>  xubuntu 12.10 high cpu load for mountall --daemon, gvfs-udisks2-volume-monitor
<BluesKaj> oh kubuntu always ..I tried to like ubuntu , but it never did much for me
<designbybeck> ;)
<designbybeck> BluesKaj:  you ever try LinuxMint KDE?
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, no ,but I have thought about it
<designbybeck> I might have another look at it myself
<designbybeck> hey BluesKaj, what is your KDE setup like? Do you customize it a lot? Awesome tweaks? change up the docks and such? Or do you stay pretty stock?
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, , I'm not big on eyecandy , std themes , no docks , but Iam particula rabout having a different wall paper for each desktop , landscape photos of my area
<designbybeck> ah yes
<designbybeck> cool
<BluesKaj> or more like lake scapes :)
<designbybeck> nice!
<designbybeck> i've found that Linux Mint comes with some cool ones
<designbybeck> One thing I really like about the whole Linux DE community and such is that most all applications will run on other DEs
<designbybeck> might not look the same, but most of the time it at least works
<BluesKaj> wallpapers like this one designbybeck ..Wife's Family cottage shoreline and lake view ,http://imagebin.org/231396
<designbybeck> sweet! BluesKaj pretty awesome when it's a place you've been! ;) Most places i have on wallpapers I only dream of going to!
<BluesKaj> it's bit large due to screen size but ctrl - will bring it down
<designbybeck> ah 8desktops! iis that because you have dual monitors?
<BluesKaj> yeah , nothern Ontario , it's actually an ancient crater
<designbybeck> do you use all the desktops a lot? I find I don't use the others much because I have a dual screen setup
<BluesKaj> nope I designbybeck , I just like to use one desktop per app :)
<designbybeck> what size monitor do you have?
<BluesKaj> it's actually our TV , 42" panasonic plasma
<designbybeck> OOHHhhh
<designbybeck> at home I have a system hooked to my 42" lg
<designbybeck> pretty good setup for the most part
<BluesKaj> yerah , this pc is a basic media server for audio and video , but wife also has her own pc so get to play on this
<BluesKaj> I get to
<BluesKaj> we 're both retired ..so I have plenty of time on my hands to fool with linux etc ...gotta fix the hinges on the laptop tho ...one of these days :)
<designbybeck> :)
<designbybeck> I was just looking at my LinuxDistro folder, I've got 28 of them in there  for about 24.4GB of space
<designbybeck> I guess collecting LinuxDistros is my hobby! ;)
<bazhang> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping.
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, any advantages using linux mint over ubuntu other than stability ?
<designbybeck> well like I said the headache I had with LinuxMint and the ATI card just turned me off to the whole thing. But what I did see on another system, I was liking Cinnamon, seemed to have the best of all the worlds
<designbybeck> felt lighter than Unity
<designbybeck> ....well best of all worlds meaning Gnome/Unity
<BluesKaj> does mint offer kde as an option ?'
<designbybeck> yes
<designbybeck> as well as XCFE
<designbybeck> which I think they did a good job of bringing some visual elements/eyecandy from Mint to the XCFE at least
<designbybeck> KDE looks pretty much the same
<BluesKaj> I've tried a few other non-debian-based distros , but the package management systems don't measure up to dpkg , so I felt deprived :)
<designbybeck> yeah that is what one of the lead developers from Google Said about why they use Ubuntu
<designbybeck> did you see that article!? It was great!!!
<phoenix_firebrd> nepomuk forgets the indexed files after restart. the files are in drives which are mounted manually. Using Kubuntu 12.10 beta 2
<designbybeck> BluesKaj: He replied, “We chose Debian because packages and apt [Debian's basic software package programs] are light-years ahead of RPM http://www.zdnet.com/the-truth-about-goobuntu-googles-in-house-desktop-ubuntu-linux-7000003462/
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, no don't think I saw the article.
<designbybeck> BluesKaj:  what I don't understand is how Google says things like this, but doesn't have a Google Drive for Linux yet!? and other things like supporting ODT format natively in Google Docs/Drive
<designbybeck> i saw someone post about that this mroning
<phoenix_firebrd> nepomuk forgets the indexed files after restart. the files are in drives which are mounted manually. Using Kubuntu 12.10 beta 2
<designbybeck> BluesKaj: on another note.... Okular for PDFs have you used it?
<BluesKaj> yes , designbybeck , works fine IME
<designbybeck> have you tried to do any Annotation with it
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, I havent created any PDfs , but okular handles exiting ones just fine
<designbybeck> I've been trying to find a solution for faculty to annotate on students papers, but the only thing that I don't like about Okular is that the Annotation feature, lets you turn it on click draw, but turns off after you draw
<designbybeck> so you can pretty much only write one letter at a time
<silverarrow> I have a new USB 16GB flash, and it is formatted to windows 95 fat?
<designbybeck> unless I'm using it wrong. and it would be great because it runs on all platforms
<edgy> hi, what package I need to install to make this page work? https://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<bazhang> java?
<bazhang> you want the openJDK or the one from oracle
<edgy> I installed openjdk and icedtea-7-plugin:amd64
<edgy> openjdk-7-jre:amd64 is installed
<edgy> bazhang: but neither firefox nor chrome can view the java applet there
<edgy> bazhang: can you please test yourself, may be it's a bug
<bazhang> yep tested
<bazhang> openjdk only here
<edgy> bazhang: which version? 7?
<bazhang> does not work
<edgy> bazhang: so it's not working for you too?
<bazhang> edgy, whatever 12.10 has
<bazhang> edgy, correct
<edgy> bazhang: quantal has many versions
<bazhang> !find openjdk
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-7-dbg, openjdk-7-demo, openjdk-7-doc, openjdk-7-jdk, openjdk-7-jre, openjdk-7-jre-headless, openjdk-7-jre-lib, openjdk-7-source, openjdk-6-dbg, openjdk-6-demo (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<bazhang> 7 then
<bazhang> !info openjdk-7-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-7-jre (source: openjdk-7): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 7u7-2.3.2-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 219 kB, installed size 682 kB
<BluesKaj> major upgrade , 230
<BluesKaj> on the kubuntu side
<designbybeck> oh?
<BluesKaj> yeah , still upgrading
<designbybeck> I'm trying to install LinuxMint KDE on this old 512MB P4 system
<BluesKaj> takes a while with this older DSL connection
<designbybeck> These are the ones we gave away this past weekend with our TexOS Project, I feel bad because Xubuntu wasn't very "awesome" for the students and seemed sluggish
<designbybeck> already LinuxMint XCFE has preformed better on it, and I'm trying the KDE
<BluesKaj> yeah 512Ram may not cut it for kde
<BluesKaj> oops , forgot the terminal was ssh'd into the laptop , that's 12.04 upgrade coming down the pipe :)
<designbybeck> ah
<BluesKaj> yeah , it hasn't been updated/upgraded for a while ....rarely turn it on these days
<edgy> bazhang: did you find a bug filed that java not working?
<bazhang> edgy, I'd assume that oracle wants us to use their version
<edgy> bazhang: openjdk is not related to oracle, it's developed by the community, no?
<bazhang> thats right
<BluesKaj> I'll probly need to put a W7 partition on the laptop in the spring , since hotels are notorious for being linux-unfriendly IME  ..we plan to do some travelling in march / april
<BluesKaj> ok BBL, stuff to do for a few mins
<designbybeck> ah, luckly I haen't had a problem with hotels adn linux
<MonkeyDust> installed quantal, unable to login from lightdm - i'm here ow using a terminal session (ctrl-alt-f1)
<MonkeyDust> created another user, login ok, guest login ok, just not with my normal user - hints and tips?
<trism> MonkeyDust: did you upgrade from 12.04?
<trism> MonkeyDust: in any case check out /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log (the other question was because if you used unity-2d in 12.04 there was a bug that was fixed 3 hours ago that wouldn't let you log in, so you might just need to upgrade)
<MonkeyDust> trism  fresh install 12.10
<trism> strange, definitely check out the lightdm.log as a start to see what sort of error is returned
<trism> MonkeyDust: could you log in when you first installed? may have messed up ~/.Xauthority
<MonkeyDust> log: paste.ubuntu.com/1269775
<MonkeyDust> trism  no and never touched .Xauthority
<MonkeyDust> didnt know it existed
<trism> well you wouldn't touch it, I believe it generally gets corrupted when you accidently run a gui app with sudo
<MonkeyDust> didnt, because I had no gui
<trism> wrong part of the log, I need the part with the session selected
<MonkeyDust> trism  it was tail, now i'll show the whole log
<MonkeyDust> log: paste.ubuntu.com/1269787
<trism> MonkeyDust: weird, is there an error in /var/log/auth.log for the gbachot user? (did you select autologin when installing?)
<MonkeyDust> trism  no, not autoselect -- gbachot is the normal user
<MonkeyDust> moment
<trism> MonkeyDust: ~/.xsession-errors might be interesting too (and see if autologin is enabled in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf)
<MonkeyDust> log: paste.ubuntu.com/1269801
<trism> MonkeyDust: that looks fine
<MonkeyDust> not seen from here
<trism> though the lightdm-autologin still makes me think that autologin might be in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<trism> guess that just leaves ~/.xsession-errors to see if anything is crashing in there
<trism> though it would be strange for a fresh install for the main user not to work but new users do, did you preserve /home or anything in the install?
<MonkeyDust> not better after reboot
<trism> MonkeyDust: I do notice in auth.log 'auth could not identify password for [gbachot]' do you have any strange characters in the password?
<MonkeyDust> no, a-z 0-9 characters, the passwd is accepted when i login in a terminal session
<trism> MonkeyDust: okay, how about ~/.xsession-errors for the user
<MonkeyDust> trism, i entered false passwd on purpose, got an error msg, didnt get that before
<MonkeyDust> .xsession-errors: paste.ubuntu.com/1269824
<trism> MonkeyDust: that is interesting is byobu installed?
<MonkeyDust> some byobu error, installed byobu, not better (byobu is an extenion for screen, i no longer use it
<MonkeyDust> )
<trism> MonkeyDust: did you preserve /home in this fresh install?
<MonkeyDust> trism  yes
<trism> MonkeyDust: did .xsession-errors change at all after installing byobu? I'm not certain how byobu gets set as default like that so not sure how to disable it
<trism> MonkeyDust: generally in .xsession-errors when starting the ubuntu session you should see a bunch of compiz plugins loading, so only seeing those couple lines is odd
<MonkeyDust> trism  i never liked from the start, i'm used to fallback mode
<MonkeyDust> liked compiz/unity
<trism> MonkeyDust: if you install gnome-panel , restart lightdm and try to log in to the Classic (no effects) session does it work?
<MonkeyDust> trism  already tried that, not better
<MonkeyDust> screen freezes, restart, brb
<trism> MonkeyDust: I checked line 27 in lightdm-session, and it seems the error is from sourcing .profile, probably not keeping you from logging in but you may want to remove the byobu stuff
<trism> MonkeyDust: ls -l ~/.Xauthority; out of curiosity, not root owned is it? otherwise something in your home directory is keeping it from logging in but hard to tell what
<bandit-led> could some one check latest libreoffice writer and see if they can paste text into a table?
<trism> MonkeyDust: maybe some clues in /var/log/Xorg.0.log but otherwise may just need to move/delete your dotfiles out of the way until it lets you log in
<bandit-led> Libreoffice Version 3.6.2.2
<bandit-led> never mind its a wine issue not libreoffice
<BvL> Hi I need a little help, I'm getting a kernel panic on my macbook (2,1), which was not present on 12.04 LTS
<BvL> I installed Ubuntu on a external hard drive, I built a uefi comparable grub v2.00 in order to use the external drive
<BvL> I looked in my log files and I couldn’t find this boot time kernel panic,
<BvL> I came form the #ubuntu channel (I was suggested to try this channel by wilee-nilee), TJ- (#ubuntu channel) suggested i may be able use a "usb serial link" to get the kernel logs, but I don’t have that
<smallfoot-> when i can haz firefox 16?
<BvL> any additional advice would be appreciated
<TJ-> BvL: I think video recording the screen may be the fastest way to grab the panic; without a serial port things get complicated. You can also set up a tcp connection back to a simple TCP client like netcat, but it can be difficult to set-up
<BvL> Tj- after i capture the bug, would i have to retype the whole contents of my kernel log
<BvL> TJ- i got the the error but its i dont understand the error
<TJ-> You only really need the lines that detail the PANIC itself, which will include a stacktrace showing where in each function the CPU was when the panic occured
<BvL> whats a stacktrace? is it [    0.981514]
<BvL> everything seams fine until i get an bug - then i get an oops - and a couple of dozen lines later i get a "kernel panic - not syncing: attempt to kill init!"...
<smallfoot-> BvL, no a stacktrace is something you get with a debugger (such as gdb)
<designbybeck> USB ImageWriter vs UNetbBootin
<designbybeck> or what else do you guys use for creating USBs
<BvL> 	
<BvL> smallfoot- I'm still unsure what a stacktrace is, could you point me towards an example?
<designbybeck> Unetbootin' seems old
<BvL> in my error I do have a stack, or a call trace but I don’t think your referring to that
<designbybeck> but it does the job
<smallfoot-> BvL, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stack_trace
<BvL> smallfoot-: Oops: 0010 [#1] SMP?
<smallfoot-> BvL, doesn't look like a stacktrace, but idk, maybe your 'dmesg' output could be useful
<BvL> smallfoot-: I cant find the error in my logs, would 'dmesg' still show it? (boot time kernel panic)
<TJ-> BvL:  Look at this bug for an example of the stacktrace. It starts with the "EIP: [<....." line bug #1029704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1029704 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Oops - Fatal exception in interrupt; EIP is at c13e812c ata_bmdma_interrupt+0x4c/0x1e0 SS:ESP 0068:f4c09f60" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029704
<smallfoot-> no
<BvL> Thanks everyone
<smallfoot-> i can has firefox 16?
<bjsnider> firefox is up to 16 now? it will be at 100 by this time next year
<smallfoot-> ya it is
<smallfoot-> its 1 new release every month
<smallfoot-> firefox daily trunk is actually version 19
<smallfoot-> and google chrome is 22
<smallfoot-> chrome-dev is v24
<smallfoot-> thanks for firefox 16!! IM HAPPY NOW!!
<smallfoot-> firefox <3
<smallfoot-> ubuntu <3
<smallfoot-> unity </3
<jpds> Unity's great.
<smallfoot-> jpds, i hate adware
<vivid> feels like 12.10 is full of it...
<smallfoot-> yeah
<smallfoot-> unity is adware
<smallfoot-> the new ubuntu is adware, it sucks
<vivid> i just disable it all, but it seems like i have to disable more stuff with every release
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> yeah, i dont even use unity. i want to a menu to run software from, and unity is a slow, bloated kitchenthink that does everything but that... well it can do that, but it does it poorly
<vivid> i disagree, but youre entitled to your opinion
<vivid> removing unity-scope-musicstores and unity-scope-video-remote helps alot in precise..
<smallfoot-> and mark shuttleworth can talk about value-added user experience improvement partner content delivery technology, but it basically means ADWARE
<smallfoot-> yeah
<smallfoot-> i got a script that removes those 2 packages
<smallfoot-> but i don't like unity, and i think gnome went downhill with gnome3 too... so now whole linux has gone down
<smallfoot-> i use gnome fallback session, but it got its bugs and i hear they are planning to remove it
<vivid> i think youll find that unity becomes an excellently accepted desktop....after everyone gets off the i dont like it bandwagon
<smallfoot-> maybe cinnamon (linux mint) or phantom (elementary) could be something
<vivid> it also feels like 1995
<smallfoot-> unity doesn't seem very well thought out for 24" screens, they made it on their netbook remix for 9" netbooks
<vivid> works great on my 52" dont see how 24" would be any different
<vivid> clean, simple, effective
<smallfoot-> doesn't feel so 95 with compiz and fancy plugins
<vivid> gnome legacy will always feel 1995
<vivid> because its not moving forward
<smallfoot-> maybe it doesn't have to
<smallfoot-> a good paradigm is a good paradigm
<vivid> aiming to solve bug #1 doesnt include outdated ineffecient desktops
<smallfoot-> change for the sake of change is bad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Proprietary operating systems have a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<vivid> if it did, that bug would be closed
<smallfoot-> no it doesnt
<smallfoot-> people want photoshop and call of duty 3
<smallfoot-> does linux have that? no it doesnt
<vivid> it will in the future
<smallfoot-> doesn't matter how userfriendly or good linux is, its shit and ppl dont want it if doesnt have photoshop or crysis
<vivid> thats not true, i use it every day and im an avid gamer
<smallfoot-> well, your argument of "if it did, that bug would be closed" doesn't resonate with "it will in the future"
<vivid> and gimp > photoshop
<smallfoot-> i use linux everyday too, and i use gimp too... but gimp is better than photoshop? what are you smoking?
<vivid> if the state of linux in 1995 (where gnome legacy is) could compete, the bug would be closed
<smallfoot-> gimp doesn't support cmyk, doesn't support deep color depths
<vivid> it supports me making fantastic artwork and websites
<smallfoot-> yeah its good, you can do nice stuff with gimp, i use gimp... but claiming it is superior to photoshop is bs
<vivid> sure it is, check the price tag
<smallfoot-> better = features, functionality, ability to do things, not price tag
<vivid> not to any business exec, $$ makes things move
<bjsnider> how many people actually use photoshop?
 * vivid does not raise hand
<smallfoot-> well then nano is better than microsoft office, because ms office cost money and nano is free
<smallfoot-> your logic is great lol
<vivid> yea but, libreoffice is better than nano, so you compare apples to ocelots
<smallfoot-> face it, ms office is superior to libreoffice
<smallfoot-> and photoshop is superior to gimp
<smallfoot-> anything else is a outright lie
<vivid> i disagree, again, youre entitled to your opinion
<smallfoot-> "but its free!" lol, get real
<smallfoot-> does gimp support 16-bit color depth? no it does not! gimp is great for amateur use, but its not professional software
<vivid> i wonder what the ratio of people using photoshop that bought it versus people that stole it
<smallfoot-> doesnt matter
<vivid> it does to me, if i was in to stealing why would i use linux?
<smallfoot-> even if 100% downloaded photoshop, it doesnt matter, ITS STILL BETTER than gimp
<smallfoot-> i dont know, why wouldn't you?
<smallfoot-> if you were into stealing, you wouldn't use linux?
<bjsnider> you can buy an oem version of photoshop for $100
<vivid> no, id just steal windows 7 and use it..
<smallfoot-> you imply that if you were into stealing, you would use microsoft windows because it is superior, but since you're not into stealing you use linux
<bjsnider> it's superior at crashing and getting infected
<vivid> no, youre putting words into my mouth.  its not better
<smallfoot-> crashing? bullshit, windows is more stable than linux
<smallfoot-> linux crashes far more often than windows does
<vivid> yea....until you get some ridiculous virus and callhomes
<vivid> after you agree to that license...
<smallfoot-> experienced users don't get any viruses, its only idiots who do
<smallfoot-> and when these idiots start using linux, they will get viruses on linux too
<smallfoot-> idiocy can not be cured
<vivid> the majority of the world probably qualifies as "idiot"
<smallfoot-> and linux is in no way immune to viruses
<vivid> though, i dont think anyone has urged you to use linux.....if you dont like it youre free to go your own way :p
<smallfoot-> i like linux, i prefer it over windows, which is why i use it
<smallfoot-> i also like linux
<smallfoot-> i also like gimp
<smallfoot-> but i do admit that photoshop is superior to gimp and that windows is more stable than ubuntu
<vivid> so use those likes to change your attitude and eliminate what you think makes other applications superior
<vivid> patches welcome
<smallfoot-> if photoshop were free open source software and available for linux, i would use it because it is superior to gimp
<vivid> if mars were habitable, i would live there
<bjsnider> photoshop could be ported to linux without it being foss
<bjsnider> although RMS would blow a gasket
<vivid> could also be run with wine
<vivid> or a VM
<smallfoot-> unless its free software i don't want it... gimp is good enough for my needs (i don't do professional graphics work) even though its inferior compared to photoshop
<vivid> i bet i could beat you in a debate on that :p
<smallfoot-> yeah, with arguments like "gimp is free, photoshop cost money so that means gimp is better" lol
<vivid> i wouldnt even say anything, i would just use it on three platforms and make amazing graphics in realtime
<vivid> then let you....do the same
<vivid> friendly debate, of course
<smallfoot-> thats like "Software X works on DOS, OpenVMS, CP/M, IRIX, HP-UX, and AIX - all these platforms, software Y only runs on Windows, so that means software X is superior to software Y"
<vivid> uh yeah.  thats an excellent factor especially when paired with professional work
<vivid> i mean, i dont only use linux...i have several windows machines and a mac
<smallfoot-> except that nobody gives a shit about DOS, OpenVMS, CP/M, IRIX, HP-UX, and AIX
<vivid> i was hinting at linux/windows/mac, but those others are possibilities as well
<smallfoot-> I only use Linux
<vivid> my philosophy is bug 1 gets solved by supporting all platforms, so the software i write is always multi-platform
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Proprietary operating systems have a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<vivid> stop that ubottu
<vivid> if only more influential developers agreed
<smallfoot-> cross-platform is great, and i think its good that there are ppl who develope cross-platform software, but from a business pov it just increases development time and effort provides negative return on investment
<vivid> yea i have a philosophy on that too
<vivid> and the current state of world economics seems to support it :p
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-10
<silverarrow> firefox 16 just installed
<Abhijit> hello
<Abhijit> when will 12.10 be released?
<silverarrow> some time this month
<silverarrow> Abhijit: are you in a hurry?
<Abhijit> ok.
<Abhijit> no not much since 12.04 forced me to abandon buntu family
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<silverarrow> you could do release upgrade to beta 2
<Abhijit> i just want to check if they have improved it in 12.10 so that i can come back
<Abhijit> ok
<silverarrow> improved what?
<Abhijit> everything.
<silverarrow> that is debatable
<Abhijit> lets not debate then.
<silverarrow> some packages are updated to latest
<Abhijit> good to hear
<silverarrow> if you are looking for newer versions of apps, it should be better
<Abhijit> no I am not looking for newer versions of app. i can get it in any distro. i am looking for performance improvement. the 12.04 was working 1% and crashing 99% on my machine.
<Abhijit> i need to restart now and then
<Abhijit> my one freind checked the 12.10 beta and told me to try it
<Abhijit> he told me its better
<bjsnider> i'm assuming you reported bugs for all of these crashes
<perscitus> I just realized why you don't do Transparent or Translucent  Dash.   It hurts the eyes if  you got web page and irc open. You can't focus on the icons.
<pepee> sudo do-release-upgrade -d  failed to find a new version...
<trism> pepee: you need to enable normal upgrades, software-properties-gtk, Updates Tab, near the bottom
<pepee> how to do that in kubuntu/lubuntu?
<pepee> I'd prefer to do it in the command line anyway
<trism> /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades , Prompt=normal
<pepee> I see, thanks trism
<erle-> is 12.10 good enough for fun computers already?
<sloerie> strangely, i cannot login with lightdm -- ls -a shows .compiz, but nautilus doesnt (seen from another user) -- hints and tips?
<MonkeyDust> strangely, i cannot login with lightdm, using my normal user - i can login tty1 and i can login with another user and with guest -- ls -a shows .compiz, but nautilus doesnt (seen from another user) -- the funny thing is: i don't like/use compiz -- hints and tips?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: is your user the owner of all of it's home directory?
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: if you log in to a different session using lightdm, does it log in ok?
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip: with the Guest and with another user I created, yes, just not with my normal user
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: so you cannot log into any session as your user?
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip: i can when i use ctrl-alt-f1, just not in the GUI
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: what sessions are available to you?
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip: i also installed fallback, cannot login Classic (no effects), either -- always with my normal user -- i can with any other user
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: if you install the xfce4 package, can you log into the XFCE session?
<MonkeyDust> lemme try
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip: things have gone completely wrong here, i'm gonna reinstall the whole thing - i don't even try to understand it anymore
<ActionParsnip> your call
<newman> hello everyone, installed ubuntu 12.10 beta2 but software cetre is not opening
<ActionParsnip> newman: try running it from terminal, the output will give clues
<newman> how can we run it from terminal
<newman> and also dash is not showig apps for download and other online content
<newman> i am behind proxy which requires authentication
<ActionParsnip> newman: run:  software-center
<ActionParsnip> newman: )not american spelling)
<ActionParsnip> *note
<newman> ahh, that worked i had extra file in /etc/apt
<newman> It opened, thanks
<newman> but dash is still not displaying online content like apps for download or wikipedia results
<dupondje> telepathy-haze is not available ?!
<dupondje> I mean, installed telepathy-haze, but can't configure the account types in Empathy?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey ActionParsnip
<Guest55397> hi. anyone having problems in the upgrade to quantal?
<Guest55397> I'm having an error with some kde packages
<Guest55397> trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/runnermodel/librunnermodelplugin.so' which also in in the package plasma-active <version>'
<Guest55397> how can I fix this mess? :/
<Guest55397> I suppose this is because of some ppas I had, but I'm not really sure
<Guest55397> is there any way to reconfigure the upgrade process? it says I'm already using quantal, but it couldn't even install the new kernel...
<erle-> is it possible to install xorg-ati and fglrx at the same time in quantal?
<Guest55397> erle-: IIRC, no, it's not, and if you do that one will overwrite parts of the other
<Guest55397> erle-: check wiki.cchtml.com
<erle-> Guest55397, ok, i knew that taht was the case in previous versions
<erle-> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Guest55397: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-generic   (I assume the generic kernel)
<L30n0v> hi all. i have some problem with updating python3-update-manager, update-manager, update-manager-core packages. they cannot be fetched from the http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-manager/update-manager_0.174.3_all.deb  404  Not Found
<ActionParsnip> L30n0v: tried a different server?
<Guest55397> ActionParsnip: apparently it's fixed after doing apt-get -f install
<Guest55397> and some updates
<Guest55397> it's upgrading now
<L30n0v> ActionParsnip: nope. just this one
<ActionParsnip> Guest55397: cool
<ActionParsnip> L30n0v: i suggest you try it
<L30n0v> ok
<Guest55397> erle-: I'd ask in #ati to be sure
<CARL0S-> has something happened with GIMP? There's no master toolbox/diagolue any more. WTF. I just want to crop an image...
<CARL0S-> the toobox is gone
<Daekdroom> I'm slightly suspicious there's something hidden somewhere in a menu through which you can activate it.
<ActionParsnip> CARL0S-: tried closing gimp then renaming the gimp config folder?
<Pici> CARL0S-: IIRC, the version of the GIMP in Quantal has been updated to the new version which has a more photoshopy interface
<CARL0S-> Pici: I know about the single-window mode, but it's not that. There's just no toolbox. I can choose to create a new toolbox, but there used to be a combined brushes/toolbox/etc. dialogue. I'll try clearing out the gimp config folder. Between this, and LibreOffice having all its menu options greyed out the other day, I'm getting a bit fed up. I suppose that's the price you pay for using beta software though.
<ActionParsnip> CARL0S-: did you try the folder rename?
<CARL0S-> well, there's a .gimp-2.6 and a .gimp-2.8 in my home directory. I just renamed them both, 1 sec.
<CARL0S-> yeah that's fixed it. thanks :) I already did my cropping by using the right-click menu, but thanks ;)
 * ActionParsnip knows why he uses pre-release :)
<SpamapS> anyone else running quantal on a MacBookPro 5,1 or another system with a BCM4322 wireless chip?
<SpamapS> my wifi seems to just stall out every few minutes
<jokerdino> quick question, if my nautilus is missing dynamic quicklists, what should i be doing to troubleshoot?
<ActionParsnip> SpamapS: arte there lots of networks on the same channel in your area?
<SpamapS> ActionParsnip: no, and the MacBookAir sitting right next to it has no such issue
<SpamapS> ActionParsnip: Have actually moved channels a few times to be free from interference.
<SpamapS>           RX packets:1043972 errors:31 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:20332922
<SpamapS> hmm!
<ActionParsnip> SpamapS: can you ping 8.8.8.8 solidly?
<pepee> I'm getting "Activation of org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit timed out", anyone knows what does it means?
<ActionParsnip> pepee: are there any clues online?
<pepee> lots of reports, can't find a solution, but I'm still searching
<SpamapS> ActionParsnip: sometimes no
<SpamapS> ActionParsnip: but it goes back down to the gateway
<SpamapS> ActionParsnip: so I'm fairly certain it is the wifi, not the internet
<SpamapS> ActionParsnip: as in, 192.168.0.1 .. my router.. will cut out at the same time the internets do
<SpamapS> ActionParsnip: thanks for asking these questions. Sometimes it helps to just get these things out of my head...
<ActionParsnip> SpamapS: after it drops, run:  dmesg | tail    it may give clues
<SpamapS> ActionParsnip: its definitely all those frame errors
<SpamapS> ActionParsnip: and dmesg shows nothing unfortunately
<SpamapS> ActionParsnip: going to try new firmware
<pepee> ActionParsnip, apparently rtkit is the problem, I removed it and no more error messages ("Activation of org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit timed out")
<SpamapS> ActionParsnip: switched to the b43 driver.. no more troubles
<bobweaver> hello there I am having some troubles and have been having them for like a week now. one night I lost etworking on my 12.10 partition so I looked at it and noticed that there was virtual networks enabled in ifconfig   I never set these up. how did this happen ?
<bobweaver> I am affraid to use that partition now thinking that I might have been cracked
<SpamapS> ActionParsnip: n/m, I think its something else. :-/
<bobweaver> I have removed everything that has to do with virtual (kvm,qemu ect )  and they are still there
<bobweaver> I guess my question is How to get rid of these things ? like in ifconfig I see vlan8 and 10 or something like that have not booted that partition in a week or so
<rymate1234> hey
<rymate1234> is there a way to downgrade from ubuntu 12.10 back to 12.04 LTS?
<bjsnider> rymate1234, yes, but you're not going to like it
<rymate1234> reinstall?
<rymate1234> bjsnider, what is it
<rymate1234> if its reinstalling, the meh
<rymate1234> *then
<bjsnider> yeah
<rymate1234> yay
<bjsnider> rymate1234, you might as well stick with quantal at this point
<rymate1234> Ok
<AaronCampbell> It looks like the proprietary driver for my video card is avail now.  What's the difference between fglrx and fglrx-updates?
<AaronCampbell> My card is a RADEON HD6870 and I've had problems with it (mostly because it's powering 4 monitors).
<AaronCampbell> So I'd like to try the proprietary drivers, but would like to know the difference between the two options first
<bobweaver> AaronCampbell,  what is fglrx-amdcccle
<AaronCampbell> bobweaver: I have no idea.
<bobweaver> !info fglrx-amdcccle partner | AaronCampbell
<ubottu> AaronCampbell: Package fglrx-amdcccle does not exist in partner
<bobweaver> AaronCampbell,  fglrx-amdcccle - Catalyst Control Center for the AMD graphics accelerators
<AaronCampbell> bobweaver: Here is what I'm talking about: http://cl.ly/image/3y0Z2y1C0k34
<AaronCampbell> Wondering what the difference between the second and third options is
<bobweaver> AaronCampbell,  so there is a number of things that are different between updates and non we can look with command   apt-cache show fglrx-updates      or  apt-cache show fglrx    read the description
<bobweaver> But to be honest I am not sure
<bjsnider> -updates would be anew driver that has been released by amd
<AaronCampbell> bjsnider: Thanks
<AaronCampbell> bobweaver: Thanks to you too
<augcampos> I there can some help me, with a ATI Radeon HD4850 in ubuntu 12.10
<jonathonf> doesn't work with current fglrx
<jonathonf> use the open source drivers
<augcampos> every time I reboot the resoluton of 2nd monitor is set to 1024x768
<jonathonf> at the login screen or once you have logged in? dvi or vga connector?
<augcampos> after login, and is vga
<augcampos> <---- script --->
<augcampos> #!/bin/bash
<augcampos> xrandr --newmode 1680x1050_60.00  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync
<augcampos> xrandr --addmode DVI-0 1680x1050_60.00
<augcampos> xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1680x1050_60.00
<augcampos> xrandr --output DVI-1 --mode 1440x900
<augcampos> xrandr --output DVI-1 --primary
<augcampos> <--- script --->
<jonathonf> i take it you've tried using Displays to set it up? I have a 5650 and use a 1280x1024 VGA from time-to-time, it sets up correctly after logging in
<augcampos> I try but the 1680x1050 do not show in combobox
<augcampos> after the script it'll but if I reboot I have to run script again :)
<AaronCampbell> Thanks again to bobweaver and bjsnider - I moved to fglrx-updates and tried to use amdcccle to set stuff up, but it kept crashing the window decorator.  I pulled up my old config and found replaced my xorg.conf with http://pastebin.com/8xG7rbMN and then set up the displays with "System Settings" -> "Displays" and it works GREAT!
<AaronCampbell> Video is responsive again and I can once again have the launcher on all 4 screens
<augcampos> in ubuntu 12.10 how can i check if 3d is enable?
<jonathonf> augcampos: glxinfo
<jonathonf> sorry, i can't find anything to help with your monitor resolution :(
<augcampos> thnaks any way
<rye> Hello, is there a way to delete apps from messaging menu that does not involve dconf? I found this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/166655/how-do-i-remove-a-website-from-ubuntus-web-applications
<augcampos> glxinfo anbd look for, what
<BluesKaj> augcampos, glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<augcampos> OpenGL vendor string: X.Org
<augcampos> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV770
<augcampos> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 9.0
<augcampos> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30
<augcampos> OpenGL extensions:
<jpwhiting> hmm, something very weird is happening with pkg-config on quantal
<jpwhiting> pkg-config --libs gweather-3.0 works fine, but pkg-config --cflags gweather-3.0 is giving some error about xproto not being there
<jpwhiting> same with webkit-1.0 or anything else under /usr/lib/pkgconfig
<jpwhiting> err, maybe not, it seems to be a problem in my jhbuild built pkg-config, doh :)
<pepee> Hi. the subversion program in quantal crashes when upgrading some repo
<pepee> I already reported the crash to someone in #svn
<pepee> he told me to use subversion 1.7.7, ubuntu repos svn client is svn 1.7.5 (r1336830)
<pepee> err he told me to try 1.7.7, to check if it's fixed
<bobweaver> pepee,  did you file a bug on launchpad against this ?
<n1ckn4me09876543> I have a question: how can I have dual boot operating systems with Ubuntu 12.10 and Windows 8 if I do a full hard drive encryption with ubuntu 12.10 ?
<n1ckn4me09876543> Like how would Grub Boot loader works? because this is similar dilemma I had when encrypting with TrueCrypt.
<pepee> bobweaver, no, I didn't, I'm gonna do it now
<pepee> n1ckn4me09876543, ask in #ubuntu and ##linux too
<zoktar> anyone had this issue with propierity nvidia drivers (edgers/with the special installer from ubuntu extreme), where only 2 resolutions are made availible. Max res and half of max res. Normally there would be about 10 more resolutions to choose from. 648x480,800x600 etc etc. without counting aspect ratio. id like to add atleast one more resolution of 1920x1200
<zoktar> did xorg.conf get moved in 12.10?
<AaronCampbell> zoktar: mine was still in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pepee> ok, reported. is this understandable?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/subversion/+bug/1065312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1065312 in subversion (Ubuntu) "subversion crashes when finds a conflict while updating " [Undecided,New]
<trippeh> Argh, someone removed the ipv6 mirrors, now all my networks are broken.
<trippeh> Caaaanoniiicaaaal!!
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-11
<mphill> Anyone having GTK trouble with the update today. I can't launch nautilus and java apps have the mouse offset about 150px.  I get this error in the console when trying to run nautilus: nautilus: symbol lookup error: nautilus: undefined symbol: gtk_menu_button_set_menu
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> should notification addon for thunderbird and firefox work in Ubuntu?
<bjsnider> silverarrow, i just caught all of those messages you left on the gecko-mediaplayer group in august. you're a one-man reclamation project
<bjsnider> singlehandedly trying to breathe life into ppc
<psusi> is it expected that upgrading to quantal at this point with fglrx installed leads to a broken x?
<pepee> psusi, install fglrx-updates
<Gamoder_> Hi, I just wanted to re-ask: does anybody else have the bug (Ubuntu 10.10, 64 bit, XFCE as DE) that openoffice crashes whenever you "open" an embedded object and click on the original (non-embedded) document afterwards
<popey> <Mirv> could someone with nvidia binary, someone with nvidia nouveau and/or someone with fglrx try out the nux from  ppa:timo-jyrinki/prerelease in quantal and report back if seeing anything regressing in bringing Dash visible / active blur?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<dr_willis> hmmm. yesterday's updates confused my desktop. reset all my settings to get it working again. noticed an amazon icon in the launcher. is that a new default. or just a webapps quirk i hit.
<philinux> dr_willis: it's the new default
<philinux> dr_willis: also see this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/ubuntu-adds-amazon-results-off-switch-fixes-nsfw-issues?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29
<dr_willis> so the icon is there by default. that seems  almost too much like hp and dell with their cruftware
<dr_willis> id rather have a switch in the dash to toggle it when needed. byt i bet most people will remove the shopping lens.
<philinux> dr_willis: there was a huge discussion on the forums. Also see this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12257857&postcount=85
<dr_willis> discussion or flamefest? i tend to not hit the forums m
<philinux> dr_willis: that post 85 is from my sticky and has most relevant info
<dr_willis> will be amuseing to see the ranting on release day.
<philinux> dr_willis: and the fact that the iso is now 758 meg
<philinux> no more fit on cd and the alternate install is gone too
<dr_willis> people will rant about the size.. then in the next line say more stuff should be included. ;)
<philinux> dr_willis: lol yes indeed
<dr_willis> of course im the kind that removes libreoffice to save space ;)
<philinux> dr_willis: I'm the kind thats fortunately been able to use live usb stick
<Mneumonic> Is the Release Candidate for 12.10 still planned to come out today?
<philinux> Mneumonic: yep as far as I know
<bazhang> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<bazhang> 10/11 is scheduled to be the release candidate. at what time is unclear
<Mneumonic> Great!  I am very anxious to try it out.
<omac> bug with the ubuntu donate page located here.  I click the pay button and then doesn't proceed as expected.
<omac> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions
<omac> I plunked in an amount that was a bit different and then I tried a second time with the defaults, but still it didn't proceed.
<AaronCampbell> Ever since I switched my display driver to the proprietary AMD one, screenshots using gnome-screenshot are coming back completely black
<AaronCampbell> Is this some problem in the driver (I assume there's nothing I can do about this), or possibly a configuration issue?
<AaronCampbell> Has anyone else seen this?
<nadeem> hi guys want to know how to upgrade the kernel on my usb stick ubuntu 12.10??
<bazhang> trism, so the !schedule link is wrong
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<bazhang> 10/11 RC
<trism> bazhang: my mistake you are correct
<bazhang> and 10/18 Final?
<bazhang> ah ok thanks
<pepee> after upgrading, grub did not find my windows 7 partition. I had to mount that partition manually and run update-grub2
<pepee> I had those entries edited by hand in fstab, and used the old format without UUIDs. something changed that to the UUID format and after that grub didn't find the windows partition
<BluesKaj> really , were you using legacy-grub previously ?
<pepee> 6+ months ago, yeah
<BluesKaj> pepee, fstab works ok , but I haven't bothered with it since upgrading to 12.10 . Dolphin places shows all my partitions and external drive as labelled
<pepee> I'm just saying that there is a bug and grub did not detect that partition
<BluesKaj> did you run os-prober ?
<pepee> I know how to do things, the problem would be when someone who knows even less than me discovers this problem
<pepee> no, I didn't, don't even know what it is
<BluesKaj> actually this the first I've heard of any bug
<jtaylor> I just asked in -devel if its on someones shedule
<jtaylor> the bug seems very common
<BluesKaj> any bug to to with grub that is
<BluesKaj> to do with
<pepee> well, for the record, that's my workaround. mount the partition and run update-grub2
<jtaylor> thats strange
<jtaylor> the workaround in the past was the opposite
<jtaylor> umount the partition
<trism> bug 1051306 at least (I think this is the one I found when someone else had this issue earlier in the cycle)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1051306 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "windows not found unless partion is mounted" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051306
<BluesKaj> pepee, there's a grub upgrade in the repos as we speak , i lust installed it
<jtaylor> thx
<jtaylor> I'll mark that critical if theres another report
<pepee> ah yeah, I see. the grub update was installed an hour ago. kinda conflicting because I just found this half an hour ago lol
<pepee> I mean, I can't say if it was fixed or not. anyway, thanks, I hope I could help
<jtaylor> pepee: the issue will be looked at by dev's,  if you can provide some extra information please post it in the bug
<pepee> jtaylor, well, the bug report it's what I'm seeing, os-prober fails to find windows unless I mount that partition
<pepee> jtaylor, does a trace help somehow?
<jtaylor> what kind of trace?
<jtaylor> unfortunately I know nothing about grub
<pepee> bash -x os-prober
<jtaylor> could be useful
<bjsnider> grub has gotten a lot simpler: which is another way of saying it's gotten a lot more complicated
<dr_willis> is wubi included on the 12.10 disk anymore? i never noticed if it was gone. there was metion of removeing it.
<silverarrow> I have trouble with frames and windows sizing
<silverarrow> there are loads of error messages on almost any app I launch in terminal
<silverarrow> regarding frames and sizing I mean
<silverarrow> however, it is mostly mplayer I cannot make behave when playing films, whether they are stored on the harddrive or cd
<Darxus> I just tried using unity for the first time in a while (just long enough to get gnome classic reinstalled), trying to figure out how to get into the package manager, typed "packages", and got a screen full of... CDs for sale.  Seriously, WTF is going on here?
<bekks> "Software center".
<jtaylor> !adlen
<jtaylor> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping.
<bekks> Darxus: Or just install synaptic from a terminal.
<Darxus> This bullshit is seriously the first time in a very long time that I've considered stopping using ubuntu.  Even if I can switch to a different UI.
<bekks> Whats the problem in either using the software center or installing synaptic?
<IdleOne> Please keep the language clean
<Darxus> The problem is that the primary interface is trying to sell me stuff.
<Darxus> By default.
<IdleOne> remove unity-lens-shopping
<Darxus> 04:50PM < Darxus> By default.
<IdleOne> you won't get those suggestions anymore
<IdleOne> Darxus: We know.
<IdleOne> remove unity-lens-shopping
<Darxus> I'm so enraged that I've mentioned to people over the years that this is the distro I use, and as a result they might now think I condone this....
<Darxus> IdleOne: Remove it by default.
<bekks> Then condone it if you dont like it and dont want to change it.
<FernandoMiguel> wait till Darxus finds out that canonical now asks ppl to donate prior to download the isos
<IdleOne> Darxus: Email Canonical about it. We can't remove it by default
<jtaylor> FernandoMiguel: the request for donation is far less annoying than this lens
<jtaylor> especially as we all get our isos from the daily build page ;)
<FernandoMiguel> ;)
<FernandoMiguel> I might give it some euros
<FernandoMiguel> especially for the android/mobile support
<bekks> i'd love to see sparc support :)
<jtaylor> debian supports sparc
<Darxus> Thanks.  I opened a bug.  I'm.... so angry.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1065720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1065720 in unity-lens-shopping (Ubuntu) "Default behavior of Ubuntu's primary interface is to try to sell me thiings" [Undecided,New]
<FernandoMiguel> bekks: LMAO
 * FernandoMiguel pulls the popcorns and waits for it to be closed as WON'T FIX
<fishscene> ...or marked as a duplicate
<bekks> FernandoMiguel: I'd really love to see sparc support, no kidding. One OS on every hardware I am using. :)
<FernandoMiguel> remember notification bubbles? Update Manager? left side controls ? Font sizes? Mono? Unity?
<FernandoMiguel> and after all this release cycles, I'm forced to agree with most of them
<FernandoMiguel> changing mind sets is NOT easty
<FernandoMiguel> *easy
<bekks> Basically it would just require someone starting to compile it. All the tools ae there already.
<bekks> gcc supports sparc, kernel supports sparc, etc.
<FernandoMiguel> tru
<FernandoMiguel> wanna do it ? :)
<pepee> use {k,l,x}ubuntu?
<bekks> FernandoMiguel: In long cold winter nights, I will start trying :)
<Darxus> fishscene: Do you know of any bugs it is likely to be marked as a duplicate of?  It wouldn't surprise me, and I'd like to see them.
<Darxus> Found a couple searching for closed bugs against unity-lens-shopping.
<maxb> Has something changed in how upgrades to quantal are performed? 'update-manager -c -d' is not offering me an upgrade (from precise)
<FernandoMiguel> maxb: why both?
<FernandoMiguel> -d is devel
<FernandoMiguel> -c is regular upgrades
<FernandoMiguel> make sure you are not already in QQ or have weird repos
<FernandoMiguel> if everything fails, try the cli version, do-release-upgrade
<maxb> I interpreted the help as -c "yes, check for dist upgrades" -d "accept upgrades to unreleased version"
<maxb> Oh, I'd ended up in "only upgrade to LTSes" mode, somehow
<FernandoMiguel> doh
<Daekdroom> That's default for LTS releases, iirc.
<IdleOne> Daekdroom: it is, good recollection.
<AaronCampbell> Ever since I switched my display driver to the proprietary AMD one, screenshots using gnome-screenshot are coming back completely black
<AaronCampbell> Is this some problem in the driver (I assume there's nothing I can do about this), or possibly a configuration issue?
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-12
<dr_willis> AaronCampbell:  try some other screen shot apps perhaps. It could be some quirk with how the drivers are rendering
<AaronCampbell> dr_willis: I tried lookit as well...same issue
<dr_willis> AaronCampbell:  may want to check the forums or askubuntu.com since i dont use ati any more.
<dr_willis> AaronCampbell:  i seem to recall someone else asking this.. but it was months ago.
<dr_willis> AaronCampbell:  a few potential hits -> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=fglrx+black+screenshot
<dr_willis> gotta love looking around askubuntu.com found a neat list of screenshot apps. many ive never heard of befor. http://askubuntu.com/questions/6558/what-screenshot-tools-are-available
<dr_willis> bbl
<invisibleheero> Hey guys I'm running 12.10 and I'm having issues with my graphics driver. I have a Samsung RF 711 laptop which has an integrated Intel graphics AND an nVidia Geforce GT 540M. I'd like to get the system to use the nvidia instead of the intel. I follow http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/ and once I reboot and run the nvidia settigns it says it can't configure my x
<invisibleheero> org
<kendfinger> What is the best one near SC?
<kendfinger> LoCo team
<kendfinger> I mean
<kendfinger> South Carolina, United States
<bazhang> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<kendfinger> ok
<invisibleheero> hey how do I get the 32 libs installed?
<invisibleheero> !ia32
<invisibleheero> !32bit
<POLP> Hey guys, how do I install Beta 2 on a USb flash drive
<wilee-nilee> POLP, Try unetbootin
<wilee-nilee> ISO Install I assume
<POLP> Which setting do I choose? Daily Live?
<wilee-nilee> setting?
<wilee-nilee> you mean download?
<trism> POLP: you can just download the iso and then select it in the diskimage section
<POLP> Weird :S It doesn't work. Let me try it again :) thank you
<pepee> hi. I added more info to the os-prober bug. forgot to add, os-prober version is 1.56ubuntu1, I don't know how to edit my comments
<POLP> I tried unebootin, but it didn't work. Upon restarting, it says that it can't find the boot img
<POLP> Bizarre :S
<pepee> POLP, I'd google the exact error msg to find a solution
<POLP> Will do
<afallenhope> Hey guys I'm having nothing but issues with 12.10 is there a way of downgrading my installation?
<afallenhope> without having to reinstall
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> but thanks for asking
<bazhang> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<bjsnider> it's best to stick with it
<afallenhope> but it gives me nothing but issues
<afallenhope> Unexpected Internal Error
<bazhang> then stick with LTS
<afallenhope> then I couldn't boot so I uninstalled e ia32-libs-multiarch and  I booted
<afallenhope> but now eveything crashes
<afallenhope> maybe I should have stuck with Fedora lol
<bjsnider> yeah, that's the thing to do
 * bjsnider rolls eyes
<afallenhope> I'm just thinking it would be the best thing for me right now considering
<afallenhope> how do I remove the i386 repos from apt?
<bazhang> ?
<afallenhope> I don't know why or how but my system stoppped working
<afallenhope> so I uninstalled ia32-libs-multiarch and then I was able to get back into m desktop
<afallenhope> but not without a bunch of error
<bazhang> running pre-release OS should expect a ton of problems
<afallenhope> yeah
<afallenhope> which means I should kill my collegue for giving me a beta instead of the TLs
<bazhang> and random fixes from where? often make things worse
<afallenhope> I'll just reinstall
<afallenhope> just confused is all mate
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> the RC is due out some time today, why not wait for that
<afallenhope> still won't fix my issues now though lol
<bazhang> you have no way of knowing that
<bazhang> sounds like some of your issues were self-inflicted ones
<afallenhope> That's true I'm not trying to be arrogant and I apologize I'm just frustrated that my system keeps freaking
<bazhang> frustration is natural when things dont go a s expected
<afallenhope> this is true
<afallenhope> sometimes I just wish there was a magical "reset to factory" button that's not going into the process of re-installing
<afallenhope> in my software sources I have amd64 and i386 I'm just confused as to why i386 got added
<micahg> afallenhope: multiarch
<afallenhope> micahg how do I remove it?
<micahg> afallenhope: why would you want to?  it's meant to be there
<afallenhope> oh
<afallenhope> well it broke when I had it installed
<micahg> it allows you to run 32 bit only programs on a 64 bit system
<afallenhope> I did a sudo apt-get purge ia32-libs-multiarch and then I was able to boot into my desktop
<micahg> there might be a bug there, idk
<afallenhope> I just reinstalled the ia32-libs-multiarch to see if I'll get the same error
<afallenhope> nope
<afallenhope> neat
<afallenhope> Anyway, as mentioned previously I apologize for my ignorance and arrogance in the channel as I was frustrated. I feel I might have got off the wrong foot. So with that said I wish you all a good day
<erle-> whats the difference between mac and pc cd?
<popey> erle-, http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image/612
<erle-> still no release candidate?
<erle-> popey, thanks a lot
<maxb> Hm, my attempts to upgrade to quantal so far have seen the release-upgrader crash, and I've had to complete the upgrade with aptitude :-/
<maxb> bug 930004
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930004 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager assert failure: python: ../../src/xcb_io.c:273: poll_for_event: Assertion `!xcb_xlib_threads_sequence_lost' failed." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930004
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is the release day confirmed yet?
<ActionParsnip> thanks
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: release day is not confirmed until actual release :)
<mortal> are the packages somehow in flux or why I can not install for example vlc, xubuntu-desktop lm-sensors etc.
<mortal> and pidgin-otr
<BrokenThumb> IdleOne; Is it out yet? =P
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: cheers
<IdleOne> BrokenThumb: Not yet but thank you for delaying it another hour by asking
<IdleOne> ;-)
<BrokenThumb> =D
<BrokenThumb> What was it again, #ubuntu-release-party ?
<IdleOne> yeah, not open yet
<BrokenThumb> Ugh, invite only..
<BrokenThumb> ...so it's a private pasty? ;-)
<BrokenThumb> party*
<ActionParsnip> BrokenThumb: once you are identified you can walk in
<IdleOne> BrokenThumb: it's a private pastry
<IdleOne> more yummy that way
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: you were able to join?
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: yeah I'm in
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BrokenThumb> BluesKaj o/
<BluesKaj> hey BrokenThumb
 * BrokenThumb is MrChrisDruif if you didn't know already
<BluesKaj> ok , I'll bite , how did you nreak your thumb , Chris ?
<BluesKaj> break
<BrokenThumb> War back in March, while snowboarding. Since then it has completely recovered but sometimes use the name when I can't use my ZNC account.
<BrokenThumb> Was*
<BluesKaj> ok you on trekweb ?
<BluesKaj> my trekweb znc acct is down , probly no fix til sunday
<BrokenThumb> BluesKaj; Me to, I thought they said end of the, hopefully Saturday morning.
<BluesKaj> yup
<Trewas> shouldn't do-release-upgrade -d work currently in kubuntu 12.04? says "No new release found" here
<jbicha> Trewas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu
<BrokenThumb> <TheLordOfTime> mid-range prediction of fix is end of day tomorrow or early saturday
<BrokenThumb> That was yesterday
<Trewas> jbicha: that too runs do-release-upgrade -d at step 5
<Trewas> BrokenThumb: was that about d-r-u?
<BrokenThumb> Trewas; no, trekweb. For BluesKaj
<Trewas> I guess I should have read a couple of previous lines :)
 * BluesKaj checks trekweb
<Trewas> jbicha: nm, the previous steps did have some effect, it currently refuses to upgrade from lts to anything even with -d
<Trewas> +by default
<IdleOne> which makes sense
<BrokenThumb> IdleOne; not with "do-release-upgrade -d" I think
<BrokenThumb> r/with/for
<IdleOne> I think your wrong. do-release-upgrade -d searches for new dev releases, not any new release no matter what I am running. so if you are running LTS and there is a LTS in dev cycle then it will work
<IdleOne> you're*
<BrokenThumb> Ah, is that the idea behind it. Also makes sense.
<BrokenThumb> But thinking it would look how the first in line dev release.
<BrokenThumb> Anyways, I'm off.
<IdleOne> during 12.04 LTS dev cycle we had very few if any users asking why -d didn't work
<IdleOne> many where still on 10.04 so it just worked
<IdleOne> those who were on 11.10 didn't have the issue of LTS releases only
<IdleOne> ok, I am done talking about this and thinking about it :)
<Treaver> Does anyone know the ETA on the official release
<IdleOne> !schedual
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<ccmonster> how long till the release candidate is out ?
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<ccmonster> so the release candidate should have been out yesterday ?
<kroson> ccmonster: i don't think there will be a RC iso, any way that is the "status" of the ubuntu 12.10 release atm
<BluesKaj> yeah , a rc wouldn't be released less then a week before the official one , the daily build might be a good method to upgrade , ccmonster
<kroson> BluesKaj: does 12.10 still have many bugs for daily usage?
<BluesKaj> kroson, I'm not sure about gnome/unity , but KDE is quite stable atm
<BluesKaj> kroson, altho i haven't seen many complaints about unity lately
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I'm also pretty happy and stable with my KDE. Unity is still giving my graphics card grief currently.
<BluesKaj> genii-around, hey , is the graphics an ati ?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Nvidia GeForce 9300m on the big laptop, on the netbook is problemmatic Intel GMA stuff
<BluesKaj> ok genii-around I noticed that the nvidia-current driver , 304.51, I was using last week , has regressed back to the 304.43 , a few days ago.
<BluesKaj> this for a 8400GS
<BluesKaj> but I haven't seen any commentary about it here
<genii-around> Last I tried ( few days ago ) was still some ABI problem
<fnord`> How can I see/change the default fonts in unity on 12.10? I was told about 'myunity' but I could not locate that package in ubuntu software center and the PPA did not work.
<fnord`> IdleOne: when I did apt-get update, the PPA's data was not retreivable, in addition, it says the PPA is only for older ubuntu dists.
<fnord`> the myunity site says that I am supposed to find it in ubuntu software center
<fnord`> but I am unable to locate it
<IdleOne> fnord`: indeed if you are running 12.10 this is the proper place. check the PPA and make certain they have a Quantal deb
<fnord`> I was able to get a tar.gz of the software, but if you can understand I don't really want to use that if I don't have to.
<fnord`> IdleOne: the PPA specifically says it doesn't
<fnord`> I tried it out of desperation.
<IdleOne> then it won't work on 12.10
<fnord`> anyway I'm not really concerned about the PPA
<IdleOne> fnord`: you could try building it yourself
<fnord`> I know I can, I'd just rather not
<fnord`> I am only concerned with solving my problem "How do I change the font"
<IdleOne> let me check and see
<fnord`> thanks :)
<IdleOne> err, not done installing yet, few more minutes
<fnord`> you're installing myunity?
<fnord`> or 12.10
<IdleOne> no installing Unity in testdrive
<fnord`> oh awesome
<fnord`> thanks for looking
<IdleOne> that is Ubuntu 12.10 in testdrive
<fnord`> I have checked in the settings, compizconfig-settings-manager, and also listed the gsettings schemas and not found what I'm looking for yet.
<IdleOne> try opening dash and typing fonts
<fnord`> nothing
<IdleOne> give me a few
<fnord`> cool, thanks.
<fnord`> oh wait
<fnord`> I've found myunity
<fnord`> for some reason when I search myunity in my local ubuntu software center, it's not found
<fnord`> but using the web
<fnord`> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/myunity/ ta da
<fnord`> There isn’t a software package called “myunity” in your current software sources
<IdleOne> well, this is a bust Ubuntu 12.10 in testdrive is just a purple background
<fnord`> that's what happens when I try to install ti, though.
<fnord`> :(
<fnord`> what's testdrive?
<IdleOne> it is a virtualization app
<IdleOne> qemu basically
<fnord`> i fear I may have to compile myunity
<fnord`> oh well, here it goes.
<IdleOne> shouldn't take long
<IdleOne> ah there we go
<fnord`> i wonder if I am missing software sources?
<fnord`> a problem with sources.list or something in ubuntu software center?
<fnord`> I never use ubuntu software center, always just use apt-cache search and apt-get install...
<fnord`> I wish I could do the same for this.
<IdleOne> I can't seem to find where you change font size either
<fnord`> see if you can get this installed :)
<fnord`> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/myunity/
<IdleOne> fnord`: why can't you use apt-cache search ?
<fnord`> IdleOne: because the myunity site on launchpad says I need to use ubuntu software center, and it doesn't show up when I do apt-cache search myunity?
<fnord`> I thought ubuntu software center was just a front-end for apt.
<fnord`> http://pastie.org/5044805
<fnord`> am I missing anything?
<IdleOne> it is, but it will only show you what it has available, even if you use apt-cache search with the PPA it won't show you the package because the PPA does not list one for quantal
<fnord`> hm, maybe I need to uncomment 'partner' repos
<genii-around> !info myunity precise
<ubottu> myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<genii-around> !info myunity quantal
<ubottu> Package myunity does not exist in quantal
<fnord`> as I feared :(
<bazhang> !find myunity
<micahg> myunity was deleted from quantal since it's not compatible with unity 6.x
<fnord`> any reason?
<ubottu> File myunity found in app-install-data
<fnord`> drat!
<bazhang> so the bot is wrong
<bazhang> File myunity found in app-install-data
<micahg> no, the bot is right
<fnord`> micahg: you don't happen to know where the font is set? I'm willing to use a hex editor if I have to :)
<micahg> ah, the bot is wrong about the file :)
<micahg> fnord`: nope, sorry
<IdleOne> fnord`: you're only solution appears to be to compile it and then try to work out the bugs, or wait for the myunity devs to do it.
<fnord`> or I could read myunity source and see how it gets the font!
<fnord`> eureka
<IdleOne> heh
<fnord`> - Bug #1009590: Ubuntu 12.10 not supported version - fixed
<fnord`> from the changelog :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1009590 in MyUnity "Ubuntu 12.10 not supported version" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009590
<fnord`> Nice bot :)
<jbicha> fnord`: try gnome-tweak-tool
<fnord`> jbicha: works, thanks!
<IdleOne> ok this is embarrassing, how do I run gnome-tweak-tool. I installed it but dash can't find it
<wilee-nilee> IdleOne, Its called the tweak-tool now
<wilee-nilee> in the menu
<IdleOne> dash still doesn't find it
<IdleOne> I can run it from terminal with gnome-tweak-tool though
<bazhang> what about alt f2
<javierf_> hi!
<IdleOne> bazhang: weird, if I click on the dash it doesn't find tweak, but if I do alt-f2 it does
<javierf_> i upgraded to ubuntu 12.10 beta2 and have some issues. Can't open many of the applications neither using synapse, neither using the dash. For example, ubuntu tweak, nautilus... Someone else had this issue?
<fnord`> well, gnome-tweak-tool seems to be suboptimal, but i've found dconf
<fnord`> only problem is I can't see a way to search through the directory in dconf-editor
<fnord`> so I'm gonna write a bash script
<fnord`> i did find dconf by stracing gnome-tweak-tool, so thanks for that :)
<fnord`>  derp, C-f works in dconf-editor
<fnord`> org.gnome.desktop.interface.*
<trism> fnord`: probably easy to miss, the menu name is the same as the window title (didn't realize that option existed until you just mentioned it)
<fnord`> oh geez, that's a menu!
<pepee> well, apparently grub was fixed. anyway, for the record:  what failed in os-prober is that the script tried to find a folder called bootmgr (function in item_in_dir in /usr/share/os-prober/common.sh), but when grub-mount to mounts the partition, the script doesn't find that folder. it does when mounted using mount
<KaiserBun> What's the simplest music player available? I don't want those music managers like clementine or anything. I'm just looking for the linux equivalent of Winamp.
<MCR1> KaiserBun: Audacious is what you are searching for ;)
<KaiserBun> MCR1: Thank you :)
<bekks> mplayer :)
<bekks> Even audacious can be considered as music manager - and WinAmp is one, too :)
<KaiserBun> It can, but it's less iTunesy :)
<jtaylor> vlc works to and does not get much in the way with library management
<DonkeyHotei> is there an quantal release candidate iso with the alternate installer anywhere?
<jtaylor> there is no alternate installer more
<DonkeyHotei> :(
<DonkeyHotei> so just one iso now?
<jtaylor> daily and netinst
<DonkeyHotei> so netinst would be the only way to do an alternate install?
<jtaylor> there isn't much reason for it anymore
<jtaylor> the server iso should also still exist
<DonkeyHotei> can the server refrain from installing server stuff?
<DonkeyHotei> iso, that is
<jtaylor> don't know, but I doubt it installs very much in the first place
<jtaylor> what do you need the alternate for?
<DonkeyHotei> i was going to use the alternate to install without formatting any partitions, and to mount root with noatime without a post-install tweak
<DonkeyHotei> i'm installing to CF
<jtaylor> no formating should work with desktop installer too
<DonkeyHotei> i was going to format as ext4 with no journal ahead of time
<jtaylor> though I haven't used it in ages, was also always using alternate, but did nothing special with it
<DonkeyHotei> so this is what i would use? http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jtaylor> most likely
<jtaylor> given the rational for dropping the only thing you can't do is install on raid
<DonkeyHotei> is there any way i can boot it from an SD card without burning it?
<jtaylor> which can be done enabled post install anyway
<jtaylor> put it on an usb
<DonkeyHotei> i don't have a spare usb stick, only sd
<pepee> is the "hd-media install" still possible?
<meisth0th> hello
<DonkeyHotei> pepee: that always required the alternate before
<jtaylor> pepee: don't know what exatly that is but very likely it can be done with netinst
<meisth0th> i am testing 12.10 beta, and having problem with unity launcher's autohide feature, is it working for you guys?
<meisth0th> once i set it to auto-hide, it hides and doesn't come back again
<DonkeyHotei> jtaylor: can netinst work from an iso instead of from the 'net?
<jtaylor> DonkeyHotei: can you bios boot from sd?
<DonkeyHotei> jtaylor: i haven't tried, but i'm reasonably sure i can
<jtaylor> then try it
<DonkeyHotei> how?
<DonkeyHotei> it's an iso
<jtaylor> I think nowadays you can just dd it onto it, though using usb-disk-creator should work too
<jtaylor> but who hasn't got a usb stick o_O
<DonkeyHotei> looks like the iso won't fit on a cd anyway
<jtaylor> yes that limit has been dropped
<jtaylor> why would one want to use a cd when you can buy usb sticks for the same price
<DonkeyHotei> if that limit is dropped, why not include both the live installer and the alternate on the same iso, like was done ages ago?
<jtaylor> maybe its still the case?
<jtaylor> didn't read every email about it
<DonkeyHotei> what is?
<jtaylor> but maybe also not, because two ways to install is two ways that need testing
<DonkeyHotei> ok
<DonkeyHotei> but if the cd-size limit is dropped, what happens to ship-it cd's?
<jtaylor> those have been canceled a long time ago
<DonkeyHotei> ship-it doesn't exist anymore?
<jtaylor> yes
<DonkeyHotei> it exists?
<genii-around> They only ship to LoCo teams
<DonkeyHotei> ah, ok
<DonkeyHotei> so what happens to the LoCo discs without the size limit?
<genii-around> I guess we'll find out.
<DonkeyHotei> if they end up shipping dvd's instead of cd's, why not make a combined ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu/server dvd iso?
<pepee> because of the bandwidth, I suppose
<DonkeyHotei> pepee: for the discs shipped to LoCo's?
<pepee> sorry, I thought you were talking about the iso images
<DonkeyHotei> well, they tend to be one and the same
<pepee> DonkeyHotei, you could try testing the discs in a VM
<DonkeyHotei> the daily-live? i'm downloading it atm to do just that
<IdleOne> they are going to be shipping cd's
<IdleOne> err dvds
<DonkeyHotei> IdleOne: then the combined one might be prudent
<IdleOne> it would be a smarter use of space
<DonkeyHotei> exactly
<IdleOne> will see what they send
<DonkeyHotei> i'm guessing they'll send the 753MiB iso on dvd
<pepee> btw I get this error when running programs from the console (konsole):  Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<DonkeyHotei> is there a launchpad bug about it?
<pepee> there are some bug reports that contain that exact line
<pepee> ugh, google is getting worse
<pepee> found this:  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1157957#p1157957
<pepee> brb
<marijnsch> there's a problem with my wireless nic with the kernel/firmware used by 12.04.1 which I just installed fresh. Is there any way that I can upgrade those. Apparently it works in newer versions.
<bjsnider> marijnsch, this channel is for 12.10, not 12.04
<marijnsch> bjsnider: sorry, someone from #ubuntu told me to ask here. Will continue back there.
<carl0s-> When I right-click on an item in a folder, all the colums shift themselves about to the left, and then they slowly move back to the right. It's all very slow and stuttery. My PC at the office does the same. Know issue?
<carl0s-> in fact, most things are slow as hell, and Reminna crashes about 30% of the time I try to use it too.
<carl0s-> I think that might coincide with the switch to FreeRDP libs
<trism> carl0s-: bug 1018718 perhaps, I see it too, columns resizing all over the place while browsing directories
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1018718 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "columns width redrawn by multiple events" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018718
<trism> although it seems that bug is from before reverting to 3.4 so maybe not entirely related
<carl0s-> it certainly looks similar
<carl0s-> I also notice the application activity light (the little dot under an icon on the launcher) flicking like mad sometimes, and the app menu flickering loads. It's as though I'm pressing the alt key af 50hz or something. I think all these things are contributing to a slow and unresponsive OS :(
<carl0s-> *at 50hz
<erle-> still no RC?
<bekks> No. It's not the 18th
<bekks> Just run apt-get update as usual.
<erle-> 18th is release i think
<erle-> schedule says release candidate is on 11th
<papna> If I install the beta of Quantal, will apt eventually update me to the release version?
<bekks> Yes.
<papna> bekks: Thanks.
<trism> javierf_: the size may be an issue though if it is requesting a certain size, let me see what size it wants
<javierf_> trism, so, I'm trying to use iconset NITRUX-umd. The folder is placed under .icons in my home folder. Inside NITRUX-umd I placed icons with those names (I took the icons from ubuntu-mono-light) in folder status->22 and 24 and also in folder apps->24 and 22. The reason I putted them in so many places is that I had no idea where they go. The one used at the beggining where in apps folder, but in others iconsets I saw them in status. All those 4 folders ar
<javierf_> e specified in index.theme
<javierf_> trism, those displayed initially that I wanted to change where in apps->48. But I didn't have mines in that size. I tried both plazing my small icons (size 24) inside 48 folder and also my small icons inside 24 folder
<trism> javierf_: hmm, I don't immediately see where the size is requested but I just made a test theme with scalable icons, ~/.icons/TestTheme with http://paste.ubuntu.com/1275778/ as index.theme and svg of those 6 icons in the scalable subfolder and it is working when I switch themes, so maybe try scalable icons?
<trism> javierf_: I believe when requesting an icon gtk will check if there is an exact match for the specific size before going to a scalable one (unless you force scalable)
<javierf_> trism, I'm trying to do all these things we are talking, but I have to update cache quite often and the only way I know is loggind off sesion, so I loose our ocnversation records. How can I do it from terminal?
<trism> javierf_: oh, you don't have to log out, just switch themes (I usually fire up gnome tweak tool, pick a random theme and then switch back)
<trism> javierf_: updating the icon cache is really only necessary for system themes since they run gtk-update-icon-cache which saves an index to icon-theme.cache, and in those cases new icons won't show up until you update it
<trism> javierf_: you can run it on user themes too in ~/.icons but it makes it difficult if you add new icons constantly (but makes loading icons from say Faenza, much faster)
<javierf_> trism, ok, understood that. You know, I discovered something. Whenever I have some icons with those names inside NTRUX-umd (my icon set) folder, I get forbidden icons. When there is no icons with that name, I get icons, those I had before we started this conversation
<trism> javierf_: that is odd, maybe it is having a problem loading the icons, did you say you were using gnome-panel?
<trism> javierf_: after scrolling back I guess not, it is just that indicator-applet in the gnome classic (no effects) session logs indicator output to ~/.cache/indicator-applet-complete.log
<trism> javierf_: might give some clues
<javierf_> trism, I'm using unity. The problem, I've discovered, is when those icons are under apps folder. Icons appear to be all right, cause I can open them with every other program
<trism> javierf_: I find the broken icons very odd, maybe try switching to the theme with the icons there and run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1275813/ through python to see if there is an error, if I replace user-available.svg with a random text file I get a broken image in indicator-messages and gi._glib.GError: Unrecognized image file format
<javierf_> trism, I have finally figured out what happened, or I think so. Icons weren't broken, but in index.theme, folders apps->22 and 24 where set to fixed type. I changed it to "scalable" type and see them now correctly as I wanted. I guess I was using icons with different size, so there it was the problem loading the icons
<trism> javierf_: excellent! very strange issue though
<javierf_> trism, yes, really strange. But we did it! Thanks a lot for so kind help
<javierf_> trism, so, thank you very much and have a nice day!
<trism> javierf_: you're welcome, you too
<javierf_> new issue, hope someone can help me. I upgraded to 12.10 beta 2 and now I have problem with message-indicator. Can't make it swith colour when receiving a mail. If I open indicator's menu, I see empathy and gwibber, but nothing about incoming-mails indicator. Previously, in 12.04 I was using "popper" email notifier, which is still installed. If I get a new email, I get the notification that I new email arrived, but I don't see anything on the indicator
<javierf_> (neither colour changing, neither a text or a new message menu). Thanks!
<cowsquad> Hey guys, how do I know what compiler for C ++ am using on ubuntu
<jtaylor> cowsquad: its usually g++
<cowsquad> jtaylor, thank you
<cowsquad> how do i know what the colours in terminal for files really mean?
<jtaylor> cowsquad: dircolors
<cowsquad> jtaylor, what do you  mean?
<cowsquad> never mind, I got it.
<cowsquad> jtaylor, How do I read that dircolors
<jtaylor> filetype=color;
<bekks> cowsquad: It is just a textfile.
<cowsquad> i thought it was executable
<jtaylor> actually its a variable
<jtaylor> dircolors just is a way to display and change it
<jtaylor> see also echo $LS_COLORS
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-13
<AaronCampbell> I'm using realvnc sever, and the new version works as a service...so I can start it like this: sudo service vncserver-x11-serviced start
<AaronCampbell> How can I make that auto-start on boot?
<ls612> Does anyone know when there will be a compat-wireless package for 12.10? Because after much searching I don't think one exists yet for 12.10 and I would like to upgrade from 12.04
<pepee> ls612, no idea, but I suppose that it isn't necessary because 12.10 already has the latest drivers
<ls612> Not the alx driver, at least as of Beta 2. I need that to have any internet at all in linux (I dual boot 12.04/win7)
<pepee> why not to install it directly from compat-wireless?
<pepee> I mean, from the package in linuxwireless.org
<pepee> and also file a bug report (if there is not one already)
<ls612> Because it would have to be after I upgrade, at which point I will have no internet access. I have it installed on 12.04, but for every kernel update (mostly security) I have to get the package beforehand and install it again before things will work.
<ls612> And it is already on the bugtracker.
<pepee> I used to do that, you just need to rebuild and reinstall it
<pepee> btw what wifi card?
<ls612> It's actually not the wifi, it's the wired, which makes it even worse. I have an Atheroes AR8161 Ethernet adapter, and it requires the alx driver to use the wired internet. It's darn annoying, I hope they include it be default soon.
<TJ-> bug 927782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927782 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "integrate the Atheros AR8131/AR8151/AR8152/AR8161/AR8162 Ethernet driver with Jockey" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927782
<pepee> :/
<ls612> Yeah, exactly. The compat-wireless package is the only workaround I know of for now. :(
<ls612> good to know that they'll hopefully have it before release next friday.
<pepee> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/alx  <- from this, I can see that atl1c has support for some chipsets
<ls612> But not mine.
<ls612> Not the 8161.
<pepee> ah, I see
<fnord`> I'm getting lots of random error pop-ups that I think are due to the fact that my upgrade was less than smooth
<fnord`> they don't seem to be related to any actual malfunctioning of my system
<fnord`> I'd like to know if there is a way to purge them or disable these popups
<fnord`> they are mostly "error installing x,y,z" but I've done an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade and they ran smooth
<fnord`> I"m not experiencing any apt related issues
<fnord`> In any event, I'm still super glad the bug in unity is fixed when you snap the window to the side and pull it away. The cursor is now appropriately positioned over the window decor \o/
<wilee-nilee> fnord`, error pop-ups are par for course on a development.
<wilee-nilee> it will tell you what they are.
<fnord`> wilee-nilee: I think the error pop-ups were displaying erroneously
<fnord`> Unforunately, reproducing will be hard.
<wilee-nilee> A little qualitative hypothesis eh. ;)
<maxb> I've run into a VERY nasty upgrade issue with grub2 - apparently quantal's grub2 has grown too big to fit lvm support into a typical MBR-style embedding area - leaving the system without a functional bootloader on upgrade :-/
<abc> I have a problem with installing lubuntu 12.10 beta 2 using nvidia gts 450. When i select install or "try without installing:, i get 4 pixelized lubuntu logos, and then after loading my whole screen is filled with random pixels. On 12.04 everything works perfectly, and using radeon 6870 there are no problems on 12.10. I'm not the only one with this problem, will be there any fix before release?
<abc> seems like new version of installer has something broken with some nvidia cards
<abc> as 12.04 version works flawlessy
<abc> I have a problem with installing lubuntu 12.10 beta 2 using nvidia gts 450. When i select install or "try without installing:, i get 4 pixelized lubuntu logos, and then after loading my whole screen is filled with random pixels. On 12.04 everything works perfectly, and using radeon 6870 there are no problems on 12.10. I'm not the only one with this problem, will be there any fix before release?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> ypo
<mikeconcepts> I purged 3.5.0-17 because it didn't boot
<mikeconcepts> done after upgrade from 12.04
<omac> UBUNTU QUANTAL QUETZAL rocks.  I updated early this morning.  This latest version really cleaned up the graphics card support for the RADEON 7970.  The OS was snappy this week, but the media players are working snappier with no choppy frames with the latest fglrx-updates.
<omac> this worked also:  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide
<omac> Add #include <unistd.h> to /opt/AMDAPP/samples/opencl/SDKUtil/include/opt/AMDAPP/samples/opencl/SDKUtil/include/SDKCommon.hpp  That fixes the AMDAPPSDK for quantal quetzal's gcc 4.7 compiler  and everything builds.
<kroson> Hello, is there any way to use metacity only instead of compiz in unity?
<kroson> Previously we had unity 2d available, but now it doesn't exist in ubuntu 12.10
<kroson> Thank you
<philinux> I dont think so
<philinux> unity is a compiz plugin you could install a different DE
<philinux> kroson: metacity is still in the repo just not installed. you'll have to try it to see
<kroson> philinux: so what is a good option without 3d effects?
<philinux> kroson: xfce or lxde
<BluesKaj> kde
<BluesKaj> you can have it both ways with kde , 3D or no 3D or dri
<kroson> BluesKaj: what about gnome classic?
<philinux> ah yes kde - last time I tried that 2 years ago all the fonts where tiny on the desktop.
<BluesKaj> well , if that
<BluesKaj> is your taste
<kroson> ok, thank you
<BluesKaj> I don't recall much about gnome 3D effects since I used it 6 yrs ago
<kroson> BluesKaj: so you use kubuntu?
<kroson> or ubuntu + kde?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> ubuntu+kde  is basically kubuntu
<BluesKaj> you make a choice of desktop at login
<BluesKaj> or you can have both full blown gnome and kde , but then you end up with duplicted apps with different names but do the same things
<philinux> oh well he quit
<BluesKaj> yeah , I saw that too late
<BluesKaj> I have nothing against gnome , it's just not my taste
<philinux> indeed
<philinux> BluesKaj: what happens if a user installs metacity
<BluesKaj> never used , it's just window manager that uses gnome ...kwin is the window manager in kde
<philinux> Yep but would it knacker up a unity session. the guy could also install the fallback session too
<BluesKaj> metacity isn't a desktop
<philinux> yeah just a window manager i'm not experimenting either lol
<philinux> BluesKaj: hows kde running for u
<BluesKaj> great
<philinux> I might give it a whirl on my spare hard drive in between 12.10 release and 13.04 toolchain upload
<philinux> last time I found it a bit impenetrable
<BluesKaj> i find kde very flexible , with more usability IME
<Corelmen> hello
<Corelmen> unity launcher to bottom of screen is that possible in ubuntu 12.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> Corelmen: there was a PPA for Precise, not sure if it supports quantal
<Corelmen> okay
<Corelmen> thx i go and thy it right now
<ActionParsnip> Corelmen: ah, its Oneiric only
<ActionParsnip> Corelmen: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/install-ubuntu-unity-bottom-launcher.html
<ActionParsnip> Corelmen: the only way to do it is to recode
<Corelmen> and this one http://ishouvik.com/move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-12-0411-10
<philinux> Corelmen: no can do in 12.10
<ActionParsnip> Corelmen: same, read the text in blue
<Corelmen> why canoncial does not make is possibel in unity as a switch ?
<Corelmen> to put it on right, left, bottom
<ActionParsnip> Corelmen: people been saying that for ages
<ActionParsnip> Corelmen: you could always use Xubuntu and install docky (or similar) and use that
<Corelmen> that true but is awesome is i don't need that and only use the launcher
<Voronoi> has anyone had or heard about a problem where changes to /etc/default/grub, more specifically the default-setting would not go into effect after update-grub?
<BluesKaj>  Voronoi changes always require update-grub to take effect
<Voronoi> I know, but the thing is, even after I run it (and it finishes without errors or warnings), the default entry remains 0
<Voronoi> come to think of it even the produced grub.cfg says default=6
<BluesKaj> are you using root permissions when calling up default/grub ?
<Voronoi> yep
<BluesKaj> did you reboot , Voronoi ..that usually tells the tale
<Voronoi> hmm how do you mean did I reboot? I reboot after updating it to bring up the grub menu in the first place
<fnord`> Is there any way to disable the error pop ups?
<fnord`> I'm getting them for apparently no reason
<fnord`> the explanations they give, I believe are incorect
<fnord`> I'd just like them to go away
<fnord`> i never thought i'd deal with such a perdicament on Linux :P
<fnord`> maybe it is finally the year of the linux desktop
<philinux> fnord`: what do the pop ups say - are they crash reports from apport?
<fnord`> philinux: maybe.. but if they are crash reports I couldn't tell you what is crashing. Some of them are related to the fact that my upgrade didn't go so smooth. It stalled in the middle and I had to restart it... Not worth going into too much detail because i cant reproduce the issues I had. I ended up finishing some of the job myself and I certainly have a working system... My popups range from "please report this error" to "can't grab keyboard -- someo
<minimec> fnord`: sudo gedit /etc/default/apport --> enabled=0 That should do for the apport popups
<fnord`> thank you kind sir :)
<mikeconcepts>  purged 3.5.0-17 because it didn't boot, any way to fix that kernel?
<fnord`> the errors often come when I wake my laptop up from sleep
<mikeconcepts> Dell D-410 previous kernels work
<philinux> mikeconcepts: I think thats the default kernel now. I'd just use the previous one until maybe 3.6 gets backported
<mikeconcepts> ok philinux thankyou
<javierf_> Hi! I've problems after upgrading to 12.10 with email notification in the indicator. If I get a mail, gnome osd-notify will pop a notification, but the indicator won't change its colour and nothing appears in the menu when oppening the indicator. I've been using popper notifier, but also gmail notifier or thunderbird notifications. In every case is the same issue, I've osd-notifications but no colour change o note in the indicator menu. So, OSD-notify w
<javierf_> orks properly, not the indicator. Someone could help me fixing that? Thanks a lot!
<pepee> hi
<pepee> https://lwn.net/Articles/519656/
<pepee> so, quantal will ship with 3.5, which will not be updated, while 3.6.2 is out
<jtaylor> the kernel team will continue to maintain 3.5
<pepee> what will they do? backport features?
<jtaylor> rarely
<jtaylor> bugfixes and sometimes new hardware support
<penguin42> pepee: Remember quantal isn't LTS so it's lifetime isn't that long
<pepee> yeah, I know. still, from what I've read, 3.6 has a lot of features, at least in open source graphics drivers
<penguin42> pepee: The grass is always greener in the next kernel along; for a distro you've always got to make a cut off somewhere
<jtaylor> no one stops you from installing 3.6
<jtaylor> there is just no support for it from ubuntu
<jtaylor> the kernel team has packages for all versions including rc's
<pepee> I'll try it
<penguin42> and anyway it'll only be a few days after Quantal lands that those of us wanting to stay on the bleeding edge might start playing with what ever is after
<pepee> true, penguin42
<MrChrisDruif> Rabid Rabbit? =P
<penguin42> MrChrisDruif: Yeh that's my preferred name
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<ULO-Plio> Is it safe to install 12.10 daily on a production machine?
<ULO-Plio> Seeing as how the final is being released in a few days anyways
<MrChrisDruif> ULO-Plio; For production machines that can have NO downtime I'd suggest waiting even a few days post final release.
<penguin42> ULO-Plio: As with any new installation it may have something horribly broken in it, there probably won't be many fixes that happen in the next few days, but those that do happen will probably due to really nasty things that definitely need fixing
<ULO-Plio> Yikes
<ULO-Plio> so should I just install 12.04
<ULO-Plio> and then wait until 12.10 is released?
<MrChrisDruif> Then all the 0-day bug fix updates are released as well.
<penguin42> ULO-Plio: I mean it depends what you mean by 'production' - I still run 12.04 on machines that I need to work and keep running for a few years
<ULO-Plio> Oh, I just mean a machine that I need every day. I used Windows 7 on this same machine for a lot of Adobe stuff, so I can't have it die on me even for a day.
<ULO-Plio> Upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 without a clean install shouldn't raise any problems, should it?
<penguin42> ULO-Plio: Well if you can't have something die on you then you may as well wait for the release, of course that might still not like your hardware
<penguin42> a 12.04 to 12.10 upgrade shouldn't be too bad; if you previously used Unity-2d you might want to check how well your machine likes 12.10 since Unity-2d has gone
<ULO-Plio> I never run Unity 3D, so I don't think that'll be an issue. I'm just worried about random issues or bugs that may appear as a result of upgrading from .04 to .10. I know my performance from Vista to W7 was noticeably worse than when I did a clean install.
<guntbert> ULO-Plio: mind you: 12.10 has no unity-2d any more
<ULO-Plio> I guess I'm just really asking, because .10 has a bunch of features that I want like webapps and windows spread.
<ULO-Plio> guntbert: sorry, I meant I never use 2D *
<guntbert> ULO-Plio: fine then :)
<ULO-Plio> guntbert: Cool, so an upgrade would be okay? (I want the best performance lol) or should I just wait until the 18th and do a clean install?
<guntbert> ULO-Plio: well, I didn't play with 12.10 a lot - my (conservative) advice: wait till it is released, then try it with a live CD/usb, then run an upgrade
<ULO-Plio> guntbert: Thanks :)
<guntbert> ULO-Plio: have fun :)
<ULO-Plio> oh right, I also wanted to ask: Will windows spread and webapps come to 12.04?
<guntbert> ULO-Plio: the ubuntu philosophy is to not really touch a release, except for security fixes and bugs
<ULO-Plio> Awwwwwwwwwwwww :( I guess I'll wait. Hahaha. Thanks
<MrChrisDruif> He'd best dual-boot I guess.
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<dupondje> Its a shame that cifs/nfs mounts are hard locked when network connection was gone a while :(
<simplew> im in dconf and i cant find ubuntu-overlay-scrollbars to be able to disable it, can anyone help?
<trism> simplew: there is, make sure you are up-to-date...that said I don't know if the key does anything anymore
<trism> simplew: ahh it was changed
<trism> simplew: /com/canonical/desktop/interface scrollbar-mode
<simplew> trism, to what value should i change?
<trism> simplew: normal it seems
<simplew> trism, how do i incrase the size of the scrollbars witdh?
<trism> simplew: I imagine that would be more of a theming issue
<simplew> trism, no clue whats the file i need to edit?
<simplew> trism, by the way i have installed cinnamon
<simplew> but the theme continues being the same
<trism> simplew: if you are using Ambiance, /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-3.0/gtk-widgets.css looks promising (though I just grepped for scroll in that directory)
<simplew> i see severall strings for width... now i dont know which to change
<simplew> trism, after changing a value what should i do to have it in efect?
<trism> simplew: switch to a different theme then switch back
<simplew> trism, i have changed -GtkRange-slider-width:   from 14 to 19  and changed theme and got back to ambiance but i see no differences
<trism> simplew: slider-width would appear to be the correct property but it is set at least 3 places in that file
<simplew> trism, i have set them all to 25 and changed themes and theres no difference, dont know what more to do
<simplew> trism, isnt created in user home a file regarding the theme?
<simplew> if so that would be the file to edit?
<simplew> but there are a varitey of things that are much better in kde, i think ill change to kde, gnome its still fuzzy in severall areas
<simplew> trism, did you ever runned kde?
<trism> simplew: I do not in general run kde
<trism> simplew: if the app you are testing is gtk-2.0 and not gtk-3.0 you would need to change settings in the gtk-2.0 directory too
<simplew> trism, yeap, now i see the difference
<simplew> trism, i also see that the mouse movement and speed is much higher here that in windows or kde  and this isnt handy, isnt there a way standard value, in system definitions window, in the mouse and touchpad window, theres only a horizontal scrollbar without any values
<simplew> trism, another that i miss a lot is the dolphin, the file manager, is much better that nautilus, it has a lot more of features and options available for the user
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-14
<simplew> when in nautilus i enter in /run directory it says i have 1.7GB free, but /run isnt in separate partition, and i have 11GB free in root, so why is saying thats only 1.7GB when entering in /run ??? any hint?
<BvL> Hi can anyone tell me how to properly file a bug report, i get a kernel panic during boot-up which prevents ubuntu form starting
<BvL> this issue was not present in ubuntu 12.
<BvL> 04
 * gnomefreak getting tired of these damn crashes
<pepee> gnomefreak, use kde
<gnomefreak> my home page is closing on 11-01-12  :(
<gnomefreak> pepee:  i do sometimes
<gnomefreak> kde is or used to be more like win then i liked. i never got the hang of it
<pepee> BvL, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<BvL> pepee: thanks
<pepee> BvL, also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelOops  and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Bugs
<pepee> BvL, did you debug it?
<BvL> pepee: no?
<pepee> to me, this is by far the best method: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Netconsole
<BvL> pepee: my kernel crashes and i cant find the kernel crash in my logs, so i copied all 50 lines of what i saw
<pepee> s/best/easiest/ to get some logs
<pepee> ah cool. try googling some lines to see if there is info about it
<pepee> also, check if there is a report in launchpad.net
<BvL> i tried to google some lines, but its hard to know what im looking for
<BvL> im using a 13" macbook 2,1 in uefi mode and the most recent documentation is form 10.10
<pepee> BvL, can you post it in pastebin?
<BvL> sure
<BvL> pepee: http://pastebin.com/X7YB6PFF
<BvL> pepee: since i had to copy it by hand its possible i miss copied something but i dont think so
<pepee> that's while booting?
<BvL> yes
<BvL> and thats all that i see
<pepee> well, that looks serious to me, but I don't know much
<pepee> BvL, not sure if the same:  https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=846453
<pepee> "Adding "noefi" to the GRUB command line fixes the problem."
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 846453 in kernel "kernel since 3.4.x fails to boot: kernel panic - not syncing; Attempted to kill init!" [Unspecified,Closed: wontfix]
<BvL> ill try that, but it was working without the noefi in 12.04LTS
<BvL> also when booting in silent mode it only displays "BUG: unable to handle..." and onwards so i'm assuming that’s where the bug starts
<pepee> as a workaround, try ckecking if it was fixed in 3.6, install it from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<BvL> ok, trying that now
<pepee> BvL, if you solve this, please publish your solution somewhere, because I suppose that lots of people will have the same problem
 * gnomefreak suggests added your work around to the bug report but hey that is just me ;)
<gnomefreak> s/added/adding
<pepee> seems like there are lots of bugs related to (U)EFI
<BvL> i tried the 3.6.2-030602-generic kernel and it didnt work, i get a very simular error, but now i also get "i8042: No controller found"
<pepee> i8042 is related to the keyboard I think
<BvL> ill try using a older kernel, 3.2.0-32
<pepee> so, a similar error means it wasn't fixed...
<BvL> there where additional lines, and a few characters where different
<BvL> the noefi solution works but there backlight issue when using it
<pepee> not sure how it could be related
<pepee> more likely a problem with the graphics driver
<BvL> the 3.2.31-030231-generic kernel works
<pepee> that bug report says 3.4+ crashes
<gnomefreak> 3.5.0-17-generic  works fine here
<BvL> also when using noefi mode ubuntu is runs slowly, but without noefi the speed is the same as with my other laptop
<BvL> (which has the same specs for cpu, ram, and graphics)
<BvL> (which is not a mac)
<gnomefreak> donate your Mac to me ;)
<pepee> BvL, can you disable EFI in the bios or something?
<BvL> apple does not give you boot time config settings, only PC based systems have that :(
<BvL> that's the worst thing about the intel macs, no firmware bios or anything simular
<BvL> also to prevent any partition issues form arising i use an external hard drive to run ubuntu on my mac,
<BvL> apple does not have any bios usb support
<BvL> so im forced to use 32 bit uefi
<pepee> http://mac.linux.be/content/single-boot-linux-without-delay
<BvL> thanks for the help, i'm leaving since its 3am over here
<BvL> once again thanks for all the help
<pepee> you are welcome
<BigDi> i have a ubuntu 12.10 on a dell inspiron laptop using gnome-shell: is there a way to reduce the size of the Media Device panel located on the rigth botton corner?
<sbarcteam> hi guys,
<sbarcteam> what's the status of beta2 ?
<BigDi> sbarcteam i don't know but im using rigth now heh
<BigDi> e
<sbarcteam> what's the kernel versio running on 12.10 ?
<allu3> sbarcteam: i seem to have 3.5.0-17
<Joypadgamer> Hello people, now that myunity is removed from the repos is there another way to install Unity themes?
<jakubo> hi, is there any news on jumpy touchpad behaviour? seems to be something softwareish as it DOESNT appear in 12.04
<jakubo> any messages in the last 20 minutes?
<bekks> Obviously no, correct. :)
<jakubo> ?
<bekks> You are correct, between 12:55 and 13:16 no one said a single line :)
<jakubo> oh ic...
<Alex______> hello
<jakubo> hi
<Alex______> can anybod please help?
<bekks> Alex______: We dont know.
<bekks> You havent asked a support question until now.
<Alex______> well i'm trying to install jdownloader on ubuntu 12.10
<bekks> And how do you do that, in detail?
<penguin42> and what goes wrong?
<Alex______> i downloaded a file from a weside <jd.sh>, started a terminal, went into download directory, when <chmod +x jd.sh> nothing, then <start jd.sh>  "unknown job js.sh    ....  so far
<Alex______> website
<penguin42> Alex______: if you have  a jd.sh then do the chmod +x jd.sh then do ./jd.sh
<bekks> Or use the ppa:jd-team/jdownloader ppa
<Alex______> so ./jd.sh  ?
<Alex______> file not found
<bekks> Then you have no file named jd.sh in your current directory.
<Alex______> i do i can see it when i do ls
<Alex______> is an .sh file a script?
<penguin42> you can get the same error if the 1st line of the jd.sh file is telling it to run something off
<penguin42> Alex______: It can be, there is no rule on th enaming
<penguin42> Alex______: Can you tell us the first line output by     head ./jd.sh
<Alex______> hmm now i doublecklicked it and it downloads sth. [shame] ...so terminal was no good
<Alex______> the first line was a comment , i guees it beguns with a "#"
<penguin42> Alex______: No, it's a magic comment
<penguin42> Alex______: It'll be #!/something
<Alex______> yes
<Alex______> the first comand is JDDIR=~/.jd
<penguin42> Alex______: No, I asked what the 1st line was, and I mean the comment
<Alex______> ok now the dl seems to be done, but i have to find the program...
<bekks> 1014 133649 < bekks> Or use the ppa:jd-team/jdownloader ppa
<penguin42> bekks has a very good point
<Alex______> so enter this in terminal window?
<bekks> No.
<Alex______> how when?
<bekks> http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/how-to-add-a-ppa-to-ubuntu
<newbie|2> Can anyone tell me if the 12.10 will be reduced to fit on a CD (<=700MB)?
<kroson> newbie|2: it won't
<newbie|2> that's so sad ... for a couple MB
<bekks> Then just use the alternate installer.
<bekks> It fits on a CD perfectly.
<newbie|2> ok, but is it complete?
<newbie|2> the alternate
<bekks> It is.
<bekks> It provides an alternate installer, thats all.
<newbie|2> thx
<newbie|2> c u all later
<Alex______> thanks 2 all 4 help
<Alex______> bb
<jakubo> oh, by the way. how can i get rid of this bloody web integration thing?
<jakubo> call me conservative but i find it really annoying to get computers for sale when im looking for computer janitor in the unity search bar... and of course NO computer janitor
<yofel> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping.
<jakubo> cool thx
<jakubo> is a reboot needed?
<yofel> I don't know, logging out should be enough
<DrHalan> erm
<DrHalan> you can also just switch it off in privacy settings...
<DrHalan> (this also turns off all other web integration stuff)
<yofel> good to know...
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<nikis> Hello, BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> hi nikis
<liudas> hello, did anyone finds white square spots in 12.10 kde 4.9.2?
<liudas> i faced them in arch as well
<liudas> i wonder what could be reason for that
<Jeff_Bezos> hi i was sent here from #ubuntu
<Jeff_Bezos> i just wanted to say i think the new amazon product search is amazing
<IdleOne> Jeff_Bezos: We have no idea what other lenses will be included by default without consulting the users
<Jeff_Bezos> i see
<Jeff_Bezos> im hoping for a walmart.com search
<Jeff_Bezos> is there anywhere i can suggest these 'lenses'?
<IdleOne> umm there is a list of lenses on askubuntu.com
<Jeff_Bezos> ok
<Jeff_Bezos> i for one welcome our new affiliate programme wielding overlords
<IdleOne> heh
<Jeff_Bezos> if there's one thing the last 100 years of american capitalism has taught us, it's that we can trust the free market
<IdleOne> Good thing Canonical is based out of the UK
<Jeff_Bezos> indeed
<Jeff_Bezos> and amazon too
<Jeff_Bezos> so np there
<Jeff_Bezos> personally, id like to be able to search ebay too, just in case i want to sell my soul while i use the terminal
<ls612> Does the 12.10 RC have the alx driver in it by default, or would I need to get it and compile it manually?
<jtaylor> alx?
<bekks> ls612: Whats "alx"?
<trism> ls612: you probably won't see alx until the linux-backport-modules for quantal arrives (and it won't be there by default anyway)
<TJ-> ls612: Yes it is
<TJ-> alx requires l-b-m for 12.04, but is in Quantal
<trism> TJ-: it's there now? I don't see it
<TJ-> Really?
<TJ-> I was dealing with it last week, someone else had an issue with no driver. 12.10 included it
<bjsnider> there's no lbm package at this point
<trism> last I heard there was going to be a 3.6 compat-wireless release soon that would include it, but I don't see it in the default kernel
<ls612> I know that it wasn't in beta 2. I'm currently using 12.04 with alx manually added, and I'd like to upgrade and figured I should first make sure I'll be able to use the Internet on the other side of the upgrade.
<trism> and that info is just from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/927782/comments/35 so I don't know how accurate it is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927782 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "integrate the Atheros AR8131/AR8151/AR8152/AR8161/AR8162 Ethernet driver with Jockey" [Medium,Confirmed]
<TJ-> go2Sesame2
<bjsnider> a lot of people seem to be asking about that alx driver. or maybe it's just the same user over and over again
<TJ-> Yeah. Weird, I actually checked a config file to be sure it was being included!
<ls612> it may just be me bothering you all repeatedly. ;) But from what I can tell there are a lot of new laptops on the market that use the AR8161 or 8162.
<TJ-> The person I was helping is from Zimbabwe
<ls612> that wouldn't have been me then.
<ls612> so I'll have to wait then for a Quantal cw package then before upgrading, right?
<jaimerave> Hey guys I'm trying to compile Wine on Ubuntu 12.10 but after I made ./configure at the end i get "configure: libOSMesa development files not found (or too old), OpenGL rendering in bitmaps won't be supported.". I have libosmesa6 and libosmesa6-dev installed, versions 9.0-0ubuntu1 and this is Ubuntu 32 bits. Any ideas?
<smj> is anyone using 12.10 with NVIDIA graphics driver?
<pepee> jaimerave, ask in #winehq
<bjsnider> jaimerave, check configure.log
<jaimerave> pepee looks like a problem in the Ubuntu side according to http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31904
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 31904 in build-env "configure incorrectly detects OSMesa" [Normal,Closed: upstream]
<jaimerave> bjsnider, the config.log is showing me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280014/
<pepee> jaimerave, search for a bug report and a workaround, if those don't exist, report the bug and wait for a solution or find a solution by yourself
<bjsnider> the mesa in quantal should fix that bug
<bjsnider> the patch that was submitted on the 27th is in mesa 9 i think
<simplew> when i try to do a video call in empathy the video always crashes, any hint?
<OerHeks> simplew, your cam or the recieving stream?
<simplew> OerHeks: my video
<simplew> the video windows untill the other end accepts the call
<simplew> i see the the video window until the other end accepts the call
<OerHeks> on what service, msn ? that never worked for me since msn messenger 2011
<simplew> gmail
<simplew> isnt possible to run video in msn
<Strav`> he. I know I can now turn off the online search results in the dash (I just removed the shopping lens anyways), but I'm not really fond of the "more suggestions" in the application lens; is there any way to disable this?
<infectedorganism> quick question: bored, about to install lubuntu 12.10 beta 2. i know the final is set to be released in a few days, but if I install beta 2, will update manager give me the updates over the next few days to essentially make it 12.10 final?
<jtaylor> yes
<Strav`> infectedorganism: yep.
<infectedorganism> thank you both.
<Strav`> This more suggestion is really getting on my nerves. Wasn't this supposed to be disabled along with the online search results in the privacy settings?
<bjsnider> simplew, you could do gstreamer-properties and test the v4l pipeline
<simplew> bjsnider: i dont think thats the same as rinnung from empathy
<Strav`> Another question: anyone else having their window key bindings overwritten at each reboot?
<simplew> bjsnider: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/354840
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354840 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy crashed while trying to initiate video/voice call" [Medium,Fix released]
<simplew> seams this bug needs to set the new again
<Strav`> So? Anyone knows how to turn off the "more suggestions" in dash's applications lens?
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-07
<comptroller> I am having a trouble with Teeworlds.  Whenever I open the game it takes up both of my monitors (which are of different resolutions) and I can't get it confined just to my primary (higher resolution monitor).  I also can't quit and need to restart to exit. I just installed Ubuntu 13.10 and am using  open source drivers. What should I do?
<bazhang> file a bug comptroller
<bazhang> !bugs | comptroller
<ubottu> comptroller: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mrz2619> which kernel version is in saucy?
<k1l_> 3.11
<mrz2619> k1l_: thanks. is there already a bootable iso i can try out? i am experiencing kernel panic with my own kernel 3.10 build and i want to know if it is a general regression or just my build.
<k1l_> mrz2619: there are beta isos and daylies available
<mrz2619> k1l_: the panic with kernel 3.10 goes away if i disable usb 3.0 in bios (thinkpad helix). but disabling usb 3.0 also seem to make the wacom pen device vanish sometimes.
<mrz2619> k1l_: what's the download url?
<k1l_> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Raring, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<mrz2619> thx
<Ian_Corne> !torrents
<ubottu> Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<dariusc93_> I have a question. Do anyone have issues with pulseaudio and alsa after installing libpulse0:i386 on ubuntu 13.10? I get a dummy output in the sound settings even after reinstalling alsa and pulseaudio, reloading modules. It only get fixed by me reinstalling ubuntu
<BluesKaj> dariusc93_, which audio chip , top left in alsamixer
<dariusc93_> I use pulseaudio specifically, but let me a check and ill get the info
<BluesKaj> libpulse0:i386 in 13.10 doesn'r seem to exist in muon at least, dariusc93_
<BluesKaj> alsamixer in the terminal
<dariusc93_> it does
<dariusc93_> ATI R6xx HDMI
<BluesKaj> chip ?
<BluesKaj> dariusc93_, cat /proc/asound/modules , what's the output ?
<dariusc93_> 0 snd_hda_intel 1 snd_usb_audio 2 snd_hda_intel
<dariusc93_> im on 13.04 atm but i can switch back to 13.10 if you wish for me too
<BluesKaj> dariusc93_, well if the drivers aren't loading , then yes
<dariusc93_> Okay, ill be switching in a few
<Beast> hi
<Beast>  Hi. Has anyone had issues system freezes while playing .flv in fullscreen? Had that last night on saucy and prior to upgrading. Might this be due to bad flash support for Firefox?
<sdn3rd> i haven't personally but anything flash related wouldn't shock me
<BluesKaj> Beast, which player ?
<Beast> just an online player
<BluesKaj> Beast, that's to be expected on websites with flash these days
<Beast> because of the lacking adobe support for linux?
<BluesKaj> adobe isn't upgrading the linux player or plugin for some reason
<BluesKaj> guess they expect HTML5 to fill the linux void soon
<Beast> so if I wanted to avoid this issue I might best use chrome/ium?
<BluesKaj> youtube has a bug that mutes the audio as soon as the play button is chosen , just found out about it yesterday
<Beast> me too
<BluesKaj> so we can expect annoyances like that until the new HTML5 protocol is adopted , and then we'll be dealing with another group of bugs :)
<Beast> I hope html dominates soon with full Libre support
<Beast> shumway doesn't seem to cut it yet
<Beast> it may be too littl too late
<BluesKaj> haven't tried shumway yet , dunno if I'll bother
<sdn3rd> not sure that flash will go away any time soon
<sdn3rd> one can hope
<dariusc93> okay. I reinstalled ubuntu 13.10 and install libpulse0:i386 and after i did, my audio would stay on for about 2min then everything goes silent
<dariusc93> unless i restart
<dariusc93> and it jut a repeat. if i uninstall that driver everything works but things would start acting up. I mainly use pulseaudio for skype since alsa doesnt play nice
<BluesKaj> dariusc93, why are you installing libpulse0:i386 ?
<dariusc93> for skype
<dariusc93> since skype requires 32bit drivers
<dariusc93> like i said, alsa doesnt play nice which is why i use pulseaudio.
<BluesKaj> alsa and pulse work together , pulse is a a soundserver that runs ontop of alsa
<dariusc93> i know, but skype requires the 32bit version of libpulse0 for me to use pulseaudio
<dariusc93> with skype that is
<BluesKaj> I have skype on 13.10 , but I have no need for that libpulse0:i386
<dariusc93> does pulseaudio work for you? and is your machine on 64bit?
<TJ-> BluesKaj: It might be auto-installed as part of the multilib packages
<BluesKaj> dariusc93, yes 64 bit
<BluesKaj> dariusc93_  which sound card do you want as default,  the intel or the USB device ?
<dariusc93> usb
<BluesKaj> ok , which mfgr / maker / brand ?
<dariusc93> skullcandy if that helps any
<BluesKaj> headphones ?
<dariusc93> yep
<BluesKaj> run lsusb , with the phones plugged in , dariusc93 , to get more info
<dariusc93> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/VBTXJtJa
<dariusc93> the root hub is the usb device. 13.10 for some reasons doesnt show the real name like 13.0
<dariusc93> 13.04 does
<BluesKaj> hmm, wireless 'phones ?
<dariusc93> yes
<TJ-> dariusc93: report that as a bug against the package "usbutils" please
<BluesKaj> dariusc93, the only method I can think of is to install pavucontrol and choose the usb device outputs there when you want to use the 'phones instead of the connected speakers (if any)
<dariusc93> BluesKaj: i have that installed
<BluesKaj> ok , the you know what to do
<BluesKaj> then
<dariusc93> BluesKaj: but even then pulseaudio doesnt show up in skype without libpulse0
<BluesKaj> dariusc93, do you have multiarch installed ?
<dariusc93> 12.04?
<dariusc93> if thats the one then ye
<dariusc93> yes
<BluesKaj> multiarch-support
<dariusc93> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> dunno, you have a special situation there , you'll have to play around with it ...dunno if a linux driver is available
<dariusc93> i think its just libpulse0 but if i remove that pulseaudio wont show up in skype settings
<Beast> BluesKaj: I just watched an hour's worth of .flv with the caffeine "applet" and no system freeze
<lionrouge> hi
<lionrouge> tell me please is beta2 stable enough for desktop users?
<TiCPU> I'm currently experiencing problems in ubuntu 13.10 after doing an apt-get upgrade and rebooting, anything that uses alpha blending is black, window frames, terminal, except the unity menu which works perfectly fine, is that a known issue?
<TiCPU> it is really hard to work with
<k1l> lionrouge: they still get some updates and that can still cause some trouble. if you need to think about stability you should stay with final releases
<lionrouge> k1l, thanks
<Rallias> For dm cache, how would I accomplish using write-around instead of write-back?
<Rallias> Never mind, I guess I'll go with writethrough.
<fak3r> did an apt-get upgrade this morning, now secondary monitor has a 'flicker' on it when you click anywhere. Know issue? Ideas to fix? Tia
<palsec> hello. i am looking for "appearances" in "system settings" without success. any tips, please?
<k1l> in german its "darstellung" and its working here
<palsec> hmmm, the "displays" panel contains info about the resolution but nothing else
<k1l> its not in the hardware section. its in the personal section
<k1l> palsec: which ubuntu are you talking about exactly?
<palsec> 13.10 installed today
<palsec> the gnome flavour
<k1l> ah gnome one. dont know how they shuffle their menues
<palsec> thanks for trying
<trism> palsec: out of curiosity, do you see it if you start in a terminal with: XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity gnome-control-center;
<palsec> nope, and 1 or 2 are missing from the personal section
<palsec> it comlains about "gtktable does not have the property to" and lots of stuff
<trism> palsec: are you using the gnome ppa? in any case you might ask in #ubuntu-gnome
<palsec> oh, ok. will do so, thanks
<trism> palsec: oh I noticed that if I use XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME instead (I'm in unity) I do have it, but it is called Background instead of Appearance (and it has quite a different gui)
<palsec> in the background area there is only background related stuff nothing about appearances
<trism> palsec: yeah I don't see anything for changing the theme, but that may be by design (you can use gnome-tweak-tool to change them)...as it is, the themes in Appearance in unity are hardcoded to only a few different ones
<palsec> oh i see
<palsec> gnome-tweak-tool?
<trism> !info gnome-tweak-tool | palsec
<ubottu> palsec: gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 88 kB, installed size 798 kB
<palsec> thanks
<johnjohn101> 10 more days!! woo hoo
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-08
<xubuntu-1925> hola! buenas tardes amigos
<xubuntu-1925> howdy everyone?
<xubuntu-1925> just a kwik question from me
<xubuntu-1925> does xubuntu 13.10 support uefi laptops?
<xubuntu-1925> why do i ask rather than trying out? because my network connection is very slow
<bazhang> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bazhang> xubuntu-1925, ^
<xubuntu-1925> hey bazhang! howdy man? u redirected me from the other forum
<xubuntu-1925> :)
<xubuntu-1925> alrighty then! ima gonna go ahead and try it out. wish me luck guys as i get ready to wipe off windows 8 and install xubuntu 13.10 pre-release. and pray for my well being. ;)
<xubuntu-1925> :)
<majorJ> can install saucy salamander desktop from command line while running 13.04 desktop currently? or do i need to install it from ISO?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> replace the sources
<Ian_Corne> and run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> that isn't the proper way
<Ian_Corne> sure fire way :p
<Ian_Corne> IdleOne: he asked for commandline
<IdleOne> do-release-upgrade -d
<k1l> Ian_Corne: that is not the ubuntu way.
<Ian_Corne> won't that run the update-manager ?
<k1l> Ian_Corne: we have so-release-manager for cli
<IdleOne> Ian_Corne: that is a command line way, but you're still wrong
<k1l> nope
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<Ian_Corne> what does do-release-upgrade do more?
<IdleOne> debian way doesn't always work best in ubuntu.
<Ian_Corne> remove old packages?
<IdleOne> Ian_Corne: it handles the process in the way ubuntu expects it to be handled
<k1l> Ian_Corne: depends on what changes come with a new release
<k1l> and a important thing is the handling of the PPA
<IdleOne> also, he didn't wait long enough to get an answer. Probably best he didn't.
<Ian_Corne> Aha, you mean disabling them all k1l ? :p
<Ian_Corne> or does it pick up when there's $newversion ppa's available?
<IdleOne> ppa handling is not done by the upgrade-manager
<IdleOne> don't know if there is a 3rd party utility that does it, but in the past they had to be manually updated. the upgrade-manager does disable them o upgrade.
<IdleOne> s/o/on/
<MoPac> Howdy. I'm wondering if I'm alone in being unable to get CCSM to run in Saucy?
<MoPac> Alternately, is there any non-ccsm program or procedure I can use to enable such functions as edge flipping between workspaces?
<comodo_dragon> i want to install iceweasel browser on ubuntu 13.10
<ikonia> is there a package for it in the repo ?
<ikonia> (I've not checked so don't know)
<comodo_dragon> i try that but i get iceweasel is up to date
<comodo_dragon> Note, selecting 'firefox' instead of 'iceweasel'
<ikonia> correct ?
<ikonia> comodo_dragon: so you don't want to install it, you want to update it
<comodo_dragon> how? how do i run it too?
<ikonia> hang on, one thing at a time
<ikonia> is it installed already, yes/no
<comodo_dragon> ok
<comodo_dragon> Note, selecting 'firefox' instead of 'iceweasel'
<comodo_dragon> firefox is already the newest version.
<comodo_dragon> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 32 not upgraded.
<comodo_dragon> thats output of apt-get install iceweasel
<ikonia> no, that's not what I'm asking
<ikonia> ok, ok
<ikonia> so iceweasel is actually a package reference to firewall
<ikonia> sorry, firefox
<ikonia> typo
<k1l> !find iceweasel
<ikonia> (mind whas elsewhere)
<ubottu> Found: firefox
<k1l> i think there is no iceweasel in ubuntu
<k1l> iceweasel is the debian free stuff for firefox
<ikonia> no, looks like it's firefox - or not at all
<comodo_dragon> ah
<comodo_dragon> so what do i do
<ikonia> use firefox would be the easy solution
<Pricey> iceweasel IS firefox!
<comodo_dragon> i like the gui,
<ikonia> well, it has somethings removed, mostly branding I believe
<comodo_dragon> and its abit lighter
<TJ-> Pricey: No it isn't! (looks over Pricey's shoulder at the approaching IP lawyers from Mozilla :)
<comodo_dragon> haha
<ikonia> there maybe 3rd party repos that host it, but be aware of the risks (potentially) of using them
<TJ-> Iceweasel was the Debian repackaging of Mozilla's Firefox because the Firefox trademark rights make it non-free according to Debian. Ubuntu had to get an agreement with Mozilla to carry it. https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/959830
<Pricey> TJ-: Pfft.
<Pricey> https://wiki.debian.org/Iceweasel too fwiw
<TJ-> Yeah... harks back to 2008
<TJ-> bug #269656
<ubottu> bug 269656 in Mozilla Firefox "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269656
<comodo_dragon> http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/i386/iceweasel/download
<comodo_dragon> dependency not satisfiable xulrunner-1.9.1
<TJ-> comodo_dragon: If you want to use iceweasel why not just install Debian?
<comodo_dragon> its not very user friendly
<comodo_dragon> prefer ubuntu
<TJ-> Most of Ubuntu *is* Debian!
<Pricey> iceweasel IS firefox :(
<k1l> like i said before: iceweasel is firefox just with removed name and logo due to license drama the debian guys like.
<ochawkeye_> hello all - trying to get a driver installed on a brand new piece of hardware.  [this page](http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211) mentions [this](http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211).  What am I looking for?
<ochawkeye_> (this test)[http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211]
<ochawkeye_> doh - that's the same link twice.  sorry. was trying to point out this portion http://pastebin.com/SCAhavbH
<ikonia> what's your actual question ?
<ochawkeye_> "The kernel log will tell you the exact file name.".  Am I looking for something in particular in /var/log/kern.log?
<ikonia> what is the question, what are you looking for ?
<ochawkeye_> the nvram file name
<ikonia> for what ?
<ikonia> could you just summerise your question onto a line
<ochawkeye_> For SDIO driver you need to copy the nvram for your system and place it in /lib/firmware/brcm. The nvram file name depends on the chip you have. The kernel log will tell you the exact file name. For the USB driver no nvram file is needed.
<ikonia> ok, so you want the chip name so you can find hte firmware,
<ikonia> lspci should show you the chipset, as will the kernel log at boot time when it detects the device
<ochawkeye_> based on specification, i know the chip name.  but i do not know the nvram file name
<ikonia> you'll probably seee it trying to find/load it in the kernel boot
<ochawkeye_> device is BCM43241 [8086:9c3a] (rev 04); i do not see that anywhere in kern.log:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6211053/
<ikonia> you should see it trying to find the firmware and failing file not found
<ikonia> that file name should give you a clue to what it's looking for
<ochawkeye_> in kern.log?  that was my entire dump
<ikonia> I've not looked through it
<ikonia> I was just telling you what you should be looking for
<ikonia> or suggesting I should say
<ochawkeye_> i appreciate any help; but you've told me *what* i should be looking for.  problem is i don't know  *where* to be looking for that
<ochawkeye_> my kern.log is 11 lines; it doesn't mention this device or any file names, so I am doubtful kern.log is the log I am interested in
<ikonia> the kernel log should show it at boot time, it will try to find the firmware and you'll see it try to load the file it wants
<ikonia> look in the syslog
<ochawkeye_> (one of) my problems is knowing semantics.  you say "the kernel log".  i thought that meant kern.log.  looks like syslog is more what i am trying to use
<ikonia> the kernel log can be the right place, if you look at the syslog config you'll see different message levels are redirected to specific log files, mail log, syslog, kernel log, security log etc etc
<ikonia> you'd have to check the syslog config, but it will be the kernel log that's either in the syslog or the kern.lo
<ikonia> log
<TJ-> ochawkeye_: /var/log/kern.log will contain all messages from the kernel... it should be a *lot* more than 11 lines, unless  /var/log/kern.log has just been 'rotated' by logrotate, in which case the rotated file will be /var/log/kern.log.1
<TJ-> ochawkeye_: syslog will contain message from the kernel and other daemons as well, which can be useful during run-time to identify related events from different sources.
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-09
<genii> Since about 12-14 hours ago: W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ddebs.ubuntu.com_dists_saucy_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch       on apt-get update. Cleared the list file a few times and re-ran occasionally during the day to see if it had been fixed but not yet.
<IdleOne> genii: ddebs.
<IdleOne> there is an extra d there
<genii> IdleOne: Debug debs
<IdleOne> ah
<IdleOne> never mind me then
<genii> IdleOne: They have the debug symbols for packages that don't have a -dbg
<Ari-Yang> hi, I came here to ask something...
<Ari-Yang> will 13.10 ship with libg3dvl-mesa? :|
<rapid> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)     hi all , what to do ?
<rapid> nedd help - i m using linux since a half year . my known is like a beginner.
<rapid> can someone help please what to do in console
<rapid> using xubuntu 13.10 beta 64bit
<rapid> someone?
<rapid> i prefer help in german . my english is bad - i know
<sdn3rd> has anyone ever used an HDMI to DisplayPort cable on Ubuntu?
<sdn3rd> i have one but xandr shows the port unplugged
<sdn3rd> when i plug it in
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<philinux> Bluefoxicy: howdy, how's kde going in 13.10
<philinux> BluesKaj: ^^^ wrong user
<philinux> damn tab complete lol
<BluesKaj> yup , 13.10 is going fine so far here , however I don't use any PIM apps. If I did things might be diffeent.
<BluesKaj> philinux,^
<philinux> BluesKaj: pim's - I only use evolution with google calendar
<xrfang> I cannot install 13.10 dailybuild (20131008) on my HP G32 laptop.  The problem is that installer just stop working, it does not crash, but just do nothing after all files seems copied, and stay there forever
<BluesKaj> On kde , philinux ?
<BluesKaj> xrfang, complete clean install , or install to / ?
<xrfang> BluesKaj: not complete clean, I have 3 partitions /, /home, /opt, I only formated /.
<BluesKaj> xrfang, why /opt ?
<xrfang> BluesKaj: I store my virtualbox vm there.
<xrfang> i.e. only data no programs
<philinux> BluesKaj: vanilla ubuntu
<BluesKaj> never tried that kind of setup , so i can't say much other than it seems unusual , but afiak it shouldn't affect ubiquity ...could be HW recognition
<BluesKaj> xrfang,^
<xrfang> BluesKaj: I installed 13.04 again, it is ok, and this laptop also works for all previous Ubuntu since 11.04
<BluesKaj> xrfang, perhaps waiting til the official release , then upgrade by internet , that's my suggestion , or upgrade by internet now.  sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> rather than the daily build image , ubiquity does seem to have unusual install problems in some cases
<xrfang> BluesKaj: yes, I will try internet upgrade after it is released.
<philinux> xrfang: final freeze and RC tomoz too. Only a milestone though. Also an internet upgrade from 13.04 takes ages even on a good connection
<BluesKaj> xrfang, i had a similar problem with 12.04 and 12.10 , so the internet upgrade was my only choice other than installing the server edition , which is a text based install,  then adding a desktop
<BluesKaj> philinux, depends on the number of installed packages packages
<BluesKaj> oops  repeating myself again again :)
<philinux> lol
<philinux> BluesKaj: even from just a vanilla install it takes yonks compared to a clean install
<xrfang> philinux: I have two 13.04 installation now, I will let it upgrade for a whole night :)
<BluesKaj> a couple of hrs , start it and walk away , do something else , it's worth it , not having to fight with ubiquitie's quirks in my experience.
<BluesKaj> err ubitiquity's
<philinux> coffee and more coffee
<BluesKaj> well, I don't hang around , i usually find something else to do , and peroidically check on the install
<philinux> BluesKaj: dont you remember all those pop up prompts that you need to answer or is there a -y switch
<BluesKaj> at first here are a few , but the main part of the install doesn't require much attnention
<BluesKaj> since mosy of the conf files a re already there
<BluesKaj> anyway it's worth doing IMO , it gets the OS installed and that's the only thing that matters IMO
<philinux> BluesKaj: must be a hardware thingy. Ubiquity behaves here. Acer 1410 and a bog standard pc with nvidia gt8600
<BluesKaj> philinux, yes , and at first i thought it had to do with amd cpus because the forums at the time seemed to have a majority of complaints about them, but later on there were more and more probs with intel cpu based machines too.
<BluesKaj> ubiquity definitely has some bugs that aren't ironed out yet
<philinux> BluesKaj: lappy is intel desktop is amd
<philinux> brb
<lnxslck> new ubuntu 13.10 brings support for apple wireless keyboard battery indicator, does anyone know the name of tha package that does this?
<philinux> back
<brendand> lnxslck, i would say it's likely to be in the kernel (linux) package
<brendand> lnxslck, at least if you're trying to file a bug on it that would be the first place i'd go
<lnxslck> brendand, not really to file a bug, instead just realize which package provides it
<lnxslck> brendand, it's an improvement over 13.04, and a damn good one, i was just wanted to know wich package/process did that
<jorn_> Hi! I have upgraded to ubuntu 13.10 and everything seems good except that the desktop-background is black and there is no context-menu if I right-click on the desktop... I've tried finding answers with google but it seems I'm the only one with this issue.. Another thing I noticed is that the minimize/maximize buttons are on the right side and that the Gnome-theme is the default in the apperance-settings.. Is there a way to reset the unity-settings?
<lnxslck> are you running unity or gnome?
<jorn_> I'm running unity
<jorn_> I had gnome-shell and gnome-panel installed but uninstalled them
<lnxslck> maybe something went wrong there
<lnxslck> did you face that problem after the removal of gnome-panel and shell?
<jorn_> No I had the issue just after I upgraded... Tried to uninstall to see if Gnome was making the issue appear
<bjsnider> jorn_, you could check .xsession-errors for useful stderr
<jorn_> Only this : Script for ibus started at run_im.
<jorn_> Script for auto started at run_im.
<jorn_> Script for default started at run_im.
<jorn_> Is it safe to delete all the hidden gnome settings folders in my home folder? ( .gnome/* etc)
<JediMaster> hi all, has anyone got cinnamon from the ubuntu official repo working on saucy? I keep getting JS errors saying that a dbus include is missing, which is an upstream bug from debian which makes it unusable
<johnjohn101> 8 more days!!  still getting some minor issues but overall doing great
<JediMaster> I had the interesting issue today that app-armour was blocking dhcp, when I manually configured the interface and apt-get upgraded it was all fixed though =)
<vexati0n> quick question --- in Ubuntu 13.10, using Gnome Shell, where is the "Sharing" option in Gnome Control Center? How do I enable receiving files via Bluetooth?
<mattwj2002> hi people
<mattwj2002> when is ubuntu 13.10 coming out again?
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-10
<wilee-nilee> 13.10's home is showing hidden files, inspite of dconf-editor not ticked for this, no biggie just wondering.
<Ari-Yang> wilee-nilee: when will 13.10 officially be released? and is libg3dvl-mesa shipped with it?
<k1l_> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<Ari-Yang> ah
<Ari-Yang> and what about libg3dvl-mesa? :T
<Ari-Yang> for gallium3D
<k1l_> dont know
<Xabster> Hi, I tried downloading saucy-desktop-amd64.iso and copy it to USB stick with "dd if=my.iso of=/dev/sdc" but I can't boot from it
<Xabster> or rather, the menu comes up but when i select "install ubuntu" i get "wrong magic number, load kernel first"
<roadfish> how stable is the 13.10 ISO right now? I'd like to install something tomorrow ... or is it best to wait until 17th?
<SirFunk_> For some reason my notifications are whacky now. They just show a blue square box with plain text in them, any ideas?
<dariusc93> whatever they did to pulseaudio and alsa in 13.10 is very buggy when it comes to installing 32bit drivers for skype
<Volkodav> dariusc93: +1
<dariusc93> i hope its fixed on the official release..
<Volkodav> hope so too
<blueyed> Is gnome-terminal meant to have the HUD enabled? (ie menu moved out of the window and tapping Alt allows to access it)
<blueyed> Ok, I can at least use the "Show menubar" option to hide it. The HUD itself appears to be broken in general here.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<blueyed> Is the "Options" dialog gone from keyboard settings? (where you can configure caps lock behaviour etc)
<lem1310> hi all.. just giving 13.10 a spin before its release. i just noticed that both gedit and nautilus windows now need to be focused to respond to mousewheel scroll events. libreoffice writer, firefox, gnome-terminal and compizconfig-settings-manager all behave like before (can scroll just by hovering, no need to focus)
<popolon> hi
<popolon> http://popolon.org/gblog3/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Cubieboard2_Ubuntu-13.10-Saucy.b2.jpg
<popolon> I installed an ubuntu 13.10 on an ARM cubieboard2 from ubuntu-core successfully
<popolon> but there is still a network problem
<popolon> I have to make an ifup -a /my/file/for/eth0
<popolon> loopback is ok
<popolon> eth0 uses dhcp
<popolon>  in my case
<popolon> I seen that on X86version, there are no files at all in /etc/network/interfaces.d/
<popolon> and this works fine
<dariusc93> popolon: if you dont mind me asking,  but why arm?
<popolon> because I use arm cpu
<popolon> that's a good reason isn't it ?
<popolon> this cpu use far less power than x86 (<15w for the whole system), is really compact, I can put my finger on the SoC, that integrate everything, and is far better organized than x86 or amd64 stuff, if you want to ask why to choose arm
<popolon> and powerfull enough for what I do
<dariusc93> okay lol
<dariusc93> I was just wondering
<dariusc93> normally I thought the arm version of ubuntu was for mobile devices xD
<popolon> and far less expansive, and with lot of funny connectors and ... some other things I probably forget
<popolon> probbly few years ago yes, but arm SoCs are more and more powerfull
<popolon> far better than intel with integrated chips to make media center for example
<popolon> good enough to make X terminal computer
<dariusc93> sounds like something that the pi could be use for
<popolon> yes !
<popolon> pi is used by a friend as media center
<popolon> but not powerfull enough for desktop
<popolon> and has no SATA (the cubieboard2 has one)
<popolon> etc...
<popolon> the drivers are still experimentals, this board was first selled in june :)
<dariusc93> the pi is good for light stuff, but  not a full blown desktop
<dariusc93> lol
<popolon> http://popolon.org/cubieboard/demos_video.201310/  <= some test with the actual state of drivers (using xubuntu 13.04)
<popolon> mypaint 1.1 works well
<popolon> good enough with wacom for drawing
<popolon> mypaint git version doesn't, but probably due to some changes in architectures, even on 64 bits x64 there are some problems
<popolon> most arm only manage OpenGL ES, not OpenGL, new one manage OpenGL
<popolon> and there are some linux industrial server working on arm, that has more power/watt/m² than x86, that's a coming market
<popolon> but we are out of topic
<popolon> and this doesn't resolv my problem
<popolon> :)
<dariusc93> lol
<dariusc93> how does 13.10 work for you so far? It works fine except for pulse audio and alsa -_-
<popolon> works fine for me
<popolon> on x86
<popolon> only installed on arm this night
<popolon> need more tests
<popolon> I use xubuntu
<popolon> and the audio volume icon doesn't work
<popolon> but sound work
<popolon> and alsamixer can be used for that
<BluesKaj> network management settings in kubuntu 13.10 has no wired or vpn tab options, all that's available is a settings appearance option
<Rory> In saucy, the programs "gksu" and "gksudo" aren't installed by default; what is the preferred way to launch graphical applications with elevated privelages from the terminal? Is it safe to use "sudo" now without clobbering the ~/.Xauthority file?
<dariusc93> do anyone know if saucy daily build ever changed or is it stuck at the final beta build?
<mnd999> Hi, having a problem with Saucy beta. Network manager widget has totally disappeared. How do I get it back?
<mnd999> I can kinda see that it changed to plasma-nm, but thats installed and doesn't seem to work
<wastrel> plasma is kde isn't it?
<mnd999> yes
<wastrel> nm-applet
<mnd999> nope
<wastrel> not nm-applet?
<mnd999> thats gnome
<wastrel> i'm beginning to suspect you're using kde
<mnd999> yes, kubuntu
<wastrel> well i hope you figure out your thing ♥
<mnd999> i tried #kubuntu but was sent here
<BluesKaj> so what's the new pw policy , do we need to use it at every turn , even tho I'm the only user and have sudoers set up with for me all no password.What's changed here ?
<BluesKaj> lost the network manager in KDE after the last update/upgrade  , have to use nm-applet , there's no kde nm available
<BluesKaj> lost the network manager in KDE after the last update/upgrade  , have to use nm-applet , there's no kde network-manager widget available
<BluesKaj> oops
<tekonivel> i think i just started running Mir. I believe i am in the future :)
<BluesKaj> oops , meant to post that in devel
<BluesKaj> well, lets hope the future is bright  :)
<BluesKaj> I'm sticking with KDE
<tekonivel> BluesKaj: the future looks quite the same as the past. I'm not even sure if i am there. I'm running saucy, and installed ubuntu-system-compositor
<tekonivel> i still have $DISPLAY defined, so it's not too much unlike the 1990's with X11 :)
<BluesKaj> tekonivel, I have no idea , but perhaps checking your display settings in system settings might tell you something othger then the resolution
<BluesKaj> other than
<tekonivel> xlogo(1) still runs...
<tekonivel> the questions is..... when you arrive in the future, how can you possibly tell?
<tekonivel> oh well
<nopf> hi. just to be sure: this is for questions about saucy? ...where my problem is probably not fully saucy specific
<tekonivel> nopf: yeh saucy is the topic here
<nopf> well i tried full encrypted install, which didn't work out. "/dev/mapper" (the suggestion) was no good to install grub into. on 2nd try without encryption now on lvm on a so called software raid which is in the bios it seems of a server. i just don't know where to put grub.
<nopf> oh btw i use netinstall via pxe
<nopf> the thing is, grub doesn't even come up at all. it installed to /dev/<lvname> without error. how can it boot? don't i have to install to a physical drive bootblock at all?
<BluesKaj> nopf, usually to the mbr on the sda assigned device ,...raid could be differnt dunno
<nopf> so i have /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/md126 /dev/mapper/lv1 /dev/mapper/swp1 ... i haven't tried /dev/md126. on third thought that might be the reasonable choice...
<nopf> BluesKaj: yeah, thought so. only sda and sdb errord out on install. the raid it seems, so md126 i'll try now
<nopf> nope... grub-install failed...
<nopf> ... and some weeks ago i thought, installing to uefi was hard ...
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-11
<scottb> I just did an apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade on my Saucy box, rebooted and desktop doesn't load up
<scottb>  anyone else see that problem
<scottb> its a bit odd, I see crashes that tell can't be reported due to obsolete packages installed -- unity, compiz packages, dbus packages etc, but apt thinks things are at the latest version
<wilee-nilee> scottb, You install proprietary graphics per chance and get a kernel upgrade?
<scottb> wilee-nilee, no proprietary graphics -- older Intel chipset uses i915 driver
<scottb> wilee-nilee, kernel version is 3.11.0-12-generic
<scottb> wilee-nilee, kernel version is 3.11.0-12-generic -- x86_64
<wilee-nilee> scottb, You get any held packages in the apt-get commands?
<scottb> wilee-nilee, no -- apt-get update finishes fine, apt-get upgrade reports nothing to do, no errors
<wilee-nilee> scottb, I would try the previous kernel from grub, might be a bad kernel was it in the upgrade?
<scottb> wilee-nilee, none of the kernels lets the desktop come up
<scottb> wilee-nilee, the window manager isn't starting
<scottb> wilee-nilee, ctrl+alt+t gives me a terminal with no window decorations
<wilee-nilee> scottb, Are you getting to the desktop but are missing the panels?
<scottb> wilee-nilee, get to the login screen, login, then the screen is blank
<scottb> ctrl+alt+t gives me a terminal, try running unity
<wilee-nilee> scottb, but the backdrop is there, and you can open a terminal with ctrl-alt-t?
<scottb> unity crashes, get apport window, which eventually gives me a chrome instance
<wilee-nilee> not sure really
<wilee-nilee> its still in development I would just reinstall it if it were me, its not for regular use as of yet
<scottb> wilee-nilee, no backdrop
<scottb> wilee-nilee, yup, just wondered if anyone had seen that problem
<wilee-nilee> You could try a daily and see if it is the same
<scottb> I'll just reboot into my 13.04 instance, and grab the daily and reinstall
<scottb> wilee-nilee, thanks for trying :), its midnight here, off to bed now
<wilee-nilee> sleep well
<dariusc93> do anyone know if saucy daily build ever changed or is it stuck at the final beta build?
<icmpv6> hi
<icmpv6> ubuntu 13.10 final beta, screen flashes bright on startup before desktop is shown. how do i remove that
<NuSuey> is there no way how to get the fans be quiet - on the open source video drivers, with the hybrid video card? :o gets so loud :/
<icmpv6> louder than the club?
<NuSuey> what club :P
<icmpv6> 50 cent-in da club
<Guest3903> someone around who could help me with a ubiquity issue?
<Guest3903> this is the issue i'm facing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1238446
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238446 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity is stuck after "Prepare" step" [Undecided,New]
<icmpv6> nope
<floryn90> hi everyone
<floryn90> will be a rc release of saucy ?
<floryn90> !roadmap
<Ian_Corne> don't think they do RC's anymore
<psalden> hey guys there's a .crash file in /var/crash that closely relates to a suspend/resume bug I'm experiencing; I think I accidentally clicked away the report dialog when it first came up, is there any way to bring it back or report the bug otherwise?
<Rory> Is it safe/ready to use fglrx in Saucy yet?
<psalden> apparently I can just apport-bug <crash>, anyway thank you
<BluesKaj_> Hey folks
<Rory> Hello BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> hi Rory
<Caelum> Hello, in saucy I can't seem to turn off screen locking, I disabled it in sysprefs and in gconf-editor, but it still locks on screen sleep
<Caelum> I am using cinnamon btw
<icmpv6> install caffeine
<bazhang> !behelpful | icmpv6
<ubottu> icmpv6: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<icmpv6> do you know what caffeine is?
<icmpv6> with your tiny brain, i dont think so
<Caelum> caffeine looks great for something like an htpc
<Caelum> in my case, this worked: gsettings set org.cinnamon.desktop.screensaver lock-enabled false
<Caelum> now, I just need to figure out why unattended-upgrade chokes
<Caelum> worked fine before I dist-upgraded to saucy
<Caelum> anyone have unattended upgrades working in saucy?
<TOM_otakux> HI, a question about plasma-nm
<Rory> where?
<TOM_otakux> when i using the ubuntu 13.10 and update hte neworkmanagement to the plasma-nm
<TOM_otakux> the widget is gone, so does the whole settings
<TOM_otakux> *the
<BluesKaj> TOM_otakux.  that's a bug in 13.10 , update and upgrade and the plasma-nm should reinstall
<TOM_otakux> so is that fixed ?
<BluesKaj> TOM_otakux. then you can find it by typing net in the panel widget search
<BluesKaj> yeah > I just fixed mine
<TOM_otakux> because i have tried just about 30 minutes before
<BluesKaj> you were about 5mins too early ,before it was uploaded
<TOM_otakux> thanks, i will trylater. by the way, i am chinese user :)
<BluesKaj> TOM_otakux. using a vpn ?
<TOM_otakux> no, ADSL
<TOM_otakux> so the change version is in plasma-nm or ?
<Rory> I have seen other pepople have this issue with KDE in Saucy recently
<BluesKaj> vpn is remote server some chinese use to get around the gov't bolcked websites and services available in china
<TOM_otakux> yeah, using the dist-upgrade will update the networkmanagement and will cause this problem
<TOM_otakux> no, i am not china, i live in taiwan :)
<TOM_otakux> i am taiwanese
<TOM_otakux> and there also a little weird about system settings
<BluesKaj> TOM_otakux. cool ,my son and my daughter both taught english in Taipei a few yrs back ,and my son's wide is from there
<TOM_otakux> in my notebook, the system settings became very narrow
<BluesKaj> err wife :)
<TOM_otakux> WOOO
<TOM_otakux> the item of systemsetting is very narrow like the kde 4.8or 4.7
<BluesKaj> TOM_otakux. narrow , do you mean the screen or the window ?
<TOM_otakux> maybe i could post a picture for you :)
<anon> hello
<Rory> Hello anon
<anon> I installed ubuntu 13.10 dual booting with windows 8 on UEFI. After the installation windows 8 works but ubuntu complains that the file /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi is missing or corrupt. Sure enough, all I have in /boot is the standard old grub files and nothing `*efi*`. How can I solve this? boot-repair doesn't help.
<thiebaude> hey anon
<Rory> !efi | anon have you read this info?
<ubottu> anon have you read this info?: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<anon> BTW I first installed everything in `/` then I reinstalled and created an EFI boot partition and `/`. Still the same, does not work.
<thiebaude> anon, probably have to disable secure boot, and I dont know how to do that
<TOM_otakux> i know the efi about grub install is not easy :)
<anon> thiebaude, I already tried disabling secure boot, it still does not work.
<thiebaude> ahh ok
<anon> Rory, Of course I did
<anon> Hm
<anon> I might have missed something
<TOM_otakux> this is the image that the weird systemsettings
<TOM_otakux> http://i.imgur.com/lQSqd5w.png
<TOM_otakux> in 13.04, it normal.
<anon> It is strongly recommended to have only 1 EFI partition per disk.
<anon> My notebook came with two.
<TOM_otakux> although that will not cause any feature weird, but it ugly :)
<TOM_otakux> thanks for helping me about that problem!!!
<TOM_otakux> the widget of network is complete different WOOO
<TOM_otakux> and i found the ubuntu update server in tw still not update :)
<BluesKaj> u, topgrade
<BluesKaj> err upgrade
<TOM_otakux> WOO, i saw infiniteband
<TOM_otakux> there are a little problem, the setting of the screen did not has icon
<anon> If I already created an EFI partition when I installed ubuntu, should I delete it and reinstall?
<anon> EFI boot partition
<TOM_otakux> is the narrow systemsettings is a bug or just the screen resolution is not enough?
<BluesKaj> TOM_otakux. probly the screen resolution , but I haven't seen that before ...are you on a netbook ?
<TOM_otakux> a normal notebook XD not screen resulation is 1366x768
<TOM_otakux> a normal notebook XD. screen resulation is 1366x768
<BluesKaj> TOM_otakux.tom it could be the system settings/compiz if you're on unity , dunno for sure I'm a KDE user
<TOM_otakux> yeah, my kde is install by kubuntu, none unity install before
<TOM_otakux> and i am upgrade by 13.04 by using the do-release-upgrade
<TOM_otakux> *from 13.04
<BluesKaj> I have to reboot ...brb
<TOM_otakux> but that is weird, in 13.04 the systemsettings is normal. only happened when in 13.10
<BluesKaj> TOM_otakux. check your graphics driver
<TOM_otakux> nvidia 331.13  :)
<TOM_otakux> the newest driver in nvidia XD
<BluesKaj> so you have the xedgers ppa , it';s experimental , perhaps not suited to your notebook graphics
<BluesKaj> you might be better off with the 325 or the 319
<TOM_otakux> before i upgrade to 331, i am using the 319.60
<TOM_otakux> and i remember still happened that problem. by the way, i prefer using the nvidia installer.
<BluesKaj> what about browsing etc , do you have full scrn ?
<TOM_otakux> the xedgers ppa is when the nvidia installer not working, otherwise, is will be disabled.
<TOM_otakux> full screen?
<TOM_otakux> systemsettings?
<BluesKaj> the nvidia installer doesn't show the 331 driver
<TOM_otakux> that is beta driver,
<BluesKaj> TOM_otakux. try your broswer full screen
<TOM_otakux> could i use chrome to try ?
<BluesKaj> anything
<TOM_otakux> i think is normal
<sandman> how do I stop x server for 13.10? sudo kill -9 pid from terminal just restarts x
<TOM_otakux> i am using the kdm :)
<TOM_otakux> and i found the kdm package did not create the link in /etc/init.d
<TOM_otakux> using firefox or chrome is seems nothing change
<BluesKaj> TOM_otakux. lightdm for the login, but kwin runs the desktop
<TOM_otakux> i am still using the kdm :))
<BluesKaj> i think it's the nvidia driver , not working correctly
<BluesKaj> newest is best , especially experimental like 331
<BluesKaj> not best !
<TOM_otakux> OK, i think i downgrade to 319.60 :)
<TOM_otakux> rebooting...
<TOM_otakux> with nvidia 319.60, still is narrow
<sandman> can anybody please tell me how I can stop x server? or is that not possible?
<TOM_otakux> sudo service lightdm stop
<sandman> TOM_otakux, that will not stop x server. Because if run sudo X -verbose 6 > ~/xlog.txt 2>&1 from console I get the message that x is still running
<sandman> I  need to figure out what kind of HorizSync/VertRefresh and resolution for my TV
<sandman> I'm hoping that this command will produce that: sudo X -verbose 6 > ~/xlog.txt 2>&1
<sandman> but all x related must stop running first
<anon> It still doesn't work. It complains about grubx64.efi not existing or being corrupt.
<anon> Does anyone have any ideas?
<anon> Here is my bootinfo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6222906/
<Rallias> How do I make it so reboot is not an alias for shutdown -h now?
<Rallias> (effectively)
<trism> Rallias: reboot -f
<Rallias> trism, Still turns into shutdown -h
<BluesKaj> Rallias. just use reboot
<Rallias> BluesKaj, That's the problem...
<TJ-> Rallias: Is this on a full desktop install, a server, something else?
<Rallias> Whenever I use the reboot command or shutdown -r now it always powers off...
<Rallias> TJ-, Server.
<TJ-> Rallias: That sounds like an ACPI issue
<Rallias> *sigh* This is what I get for using bleeding edge hardware with new software :(
<TJ-> Rallias: Check /var/log/dmesg for indications of issues with ACPI functions
<eagles0513875_> hey guys does saucy work with hardware which has a uefi bios?
<TJ-> eagles0513875: Yes, as long as any Secure boot is turned off. Last I heard we're still waiting for Microsoft to sign the latest boot loader shim
<ikonia> stap in for a LONG wait
<eagles0513875_> ikonia: what do you mean
<eagles0513875_> ahh i think i figured it out :)
<ikonia> I wouldn't expect that to happen any time in the short/medium term
<TJ-> It's expected any day.. certainly prior to release
<eagles0513875_> TJ-:  the odd thing with 13.04 even if i switch to tompatible mode and switch to an option which is supposed to provide compatibility for os's that dont support uefi i cant install raring or im having tons of issues wiht booting it so im going to try the saucy daily :)
<TJ-> eagles0513875: There are a lot of very buggy UEFIs out there, you may be victim to one
<ikonia> TJ-: lets see.......
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: is it in legacy bios mode or uefi mode
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: you'll need to clarify that
<eagles0513875_> legacy bios mode
<eagles0513875_> its a bit off topic for this channel though
<eagles0513875_> would be better for kubuntu as its raring not saucy
<eagles0513875_> and there is that very annoying issue with ubiquity or what ever the installer is that i think will never be fixed
<eagles0513875_> when installing off a usb drive grub installs to the MBR of the pen drive by default instead of that of the hard disk
<ikonia> ah, you're referencing rarey, sorry
<eagles0513875_> the work around for that seems to be to take out the pen drive before installign grub
<eagles0513875_> yep i think my hardware is just too new for raring i could be wrong though
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> just set your grub map file
<ikonia> it will only install to the pendrive if a.) your pendrive defaults to /dev/sda b.) AND you select the default location
<ikonia> I doubt very much the hardware is too "new"
<eagles0513875_> ikonia: isnt that a bug though isnt there some sort of check that can be added to where it checks the sda to see if its a usb device?
<ikonia> not really,
<ikonia> it relies on you checking your config
<eagles0513875_> TJ-: first time trying out linux on this laptop so i dunno if i am a victim or not
<ikonia> if you know your usb stick defaults in the bios to /dev/sda - then it's up to you not to accept the default
<bjsnider> eagles0513875_, i don't have any issues booting raring on efi
<bjsnider> i created a gpt partition and did things by the book and whatnot
<eagles0513875_> bjsnider: odd
<eagles0513875_> all i get during boot is the splash screen of toshiba and then black screen and nothign else
<bjsnider> i'm not dual-booting or anything though
<eagles0513875_> im not either
<eagles0513875_> bjsnider: did you change any settings in the bios
<bjsnider> in my setup i can actually see the ubuntu partition which is actually called ubuntu in the efi bios
<ikonia> I wouldn't worry about other peoples settings
<eagles0513875_> ill let you guys know how i fair with saucy
<eagles0513875_> bbl
<vixxo> hi guys, is It true that starting from 13.10 Amazon search can't be removed ?
<IdleOne> where did you hear that?
<TJ-> Well, unity-lens-shopping has become a virtual package with its functionality absorbed into unity-scope-home,  which depends on unity-scopes-master-default which contains several scopes but non obviously shopping.
<vixxo> read that from multiple blogs: unity-lens-shopping is not removable anymore the package does not exist, disabling scopes disable even google, google drive and all the other one
<vixxo> TJ-, sounds weird anyway....
<TJ-> vixxo: I'm trying to make sense of the source-code but it isn't straightforward
<vixxo> TJ-, the sense is quite clear and It's a really limitating choice Canonical this time has gone bad
<BluesKaj_> limitating...another new word in the digital world :)
<vixxo> BluesKaj_, ... some sarcasm ?
<TJ-> Here it is. There's a set of scopes called more_suggestions-*.scope and its in these as "/usr/share/unity/scopes/more_suggestions.scope" so far as I can tell
<eagles0513875_> hey BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> vixxo. you'll have to forgive me , but I can't help myself ...the english language is being corrupted all around me and it bothers me no end.
<eagles0513875_> BluesKaj_: woudl be great to get this laptop running kubuntu and virtualize windows
<TJ-> I don't like it, the way it has been made as difficult as can be to remove it... probably a direct reaction to people removing the package in Raring
<eagles0513875_> TJ-: doign a network upgrade to saucy
<TJ-> I've only used Saucy for servers... rolls over to the kvm to check the lens source
<BluesKaj_> eagles0513875_. would it be easier to just wipe the drive clean, then start anew?
<eagles0513875_> BluesKaj_: not reallly as this is a brand new install
<eagles0513875_> reformatted and everything with raring installed
<eagles0513875_> all i did was a base ubuntu install
<BluesKaj_> still have w8 on it ?
<eagles0513875_> then installed kubuntu-desktop
<eagles0513875_> BluesKaj_: no
<BluesKaj_> ok
<eagles0513875_> i burned the recovery partition to dvd yesterday
<vixxo> BluesKaj_, limiting you are right, haven't seen the error. I Hope you can survive to this
<eagles0513875_> i am wondering though if the hardware is a bit way to new for it
<eagles0513875_> TJ-: i stick with LTS for servers and all my vps's are on 12.04
<BluesKaj_> vixxo. not to worry , I'm just an old grump
<BluesKaj_> eagles0513875_. can attest to that :)
<eagles0513875_> BluesKaj_: how so
<eagles0513875_> this laptop has a 4th gen haswell i in it which is fairly recent
<eagles0513875_> ill know in about 11 min if saucy will work otherwise i will need to go back to windows but at least win 7
<BluesKaj_> could be HW , but unlikely , eagles0513875_
<trism> vixxo: you can disable them it seems: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Lenses disabled-scopes ['more_suggestions-amazon.scope', 'more_suggestions-skimlinks.scope', 'more_suggestions-u1ms.scope'];
<eagles0513875_> BluesKaj_: the scree at one point after it gets past grub will flash then go black
<trism> vixxo: that seems to get rid of the More Suggestions stuff, you can add any other scopes there you don't want to use
<BluesKaj_> do youse a logo of any kind ?
<BluesKaj_> you see
<eagles0513875_> BluesKaj_:  i wonder if its could be potentially a graphics driver issue or something with the intel chipset i have
<vixxo> thanks trism
<eagles0513875_> BluesKaj_: you mean login or kubuntu logo
<BluesKaj_> no like nvidia or ...
<TJ-> eagles0513875: I use 13.10 for apache 2.4 and forward-secrecy
<eagles0513875_> BluesKaj_: no its an intel chipset and video
<eagles0513875_> TJ-: ahh nice :)
<BluesKaj_> ouch , intel graphics
<eagles0513875_> im using mpm-event on 2.2 on 12.04
<eagles0513875_> BluesKaj_: could that be the cause right there?
<TJ-> eagles0513875: Has it got openssh-server installed? can you remote into it? watch the logs 'live' with "tail -f" maybe
<eagles0513875_> TJ-: ? what do you mean the laptop
<TJ-> Whatever has the problem
<eagles0513875_> i have it with me right next to me but its doign a network upgrade to saucy atm
<eagles0513875_> yes i have it right next to me
<BluesKaj_> it's possible eagles0513875_ , can't be certain
<eagles0513875_> i got into recovery via grub and got it to mount thefile system and network
<eagles0513875_> and now doing an upgrade to saucy
<TJ-> I've moved away from using the installers now, I've found much more control using debootstrap, starting with the ubuntu-minimal task, and the building up
<BluesKaj_> ok , good eagles0513875_ that mean you may have fix come down , unless you used a daily
<eagles0513875_> TJ-: how does one work with debootstrap?
<eagles0513875_> BluesKaj_: which i did :(
<eagles0513875_> no no
<eagles0513875_> wait i didnt i put a dialy on my pen drive but it was corrupted somehow
<BluesKaj_> well , update /upgrade anyway
<eagles0513875_> BluesKaj_: im getting anxious now lol
<BluesKaj_> don't , is there some kind of dealine , again ?
<BluesKaj_> deadline ratrher
<eagles0513875_> no i just want a working system again lol
<eagles0513875_> BluesKaj_: this is the cpu in it http://ark.intel.com/products/75117 which was only released 2nd quarter of this year
<TJ-> eagles0513875: I start off with "sudo -i" then "mkdir /target; lvcreate -L 6G -n rootfs $VG"; lvcreate -L 512M -n boot $VG; lvcreate -L 6G -n var $VG; lvcreate -L 10G -n home $VG; mkfs.ext4 -L boot /dev/$VG/boot; mkfs.ext4 -L var /dev/$VG/var; mkfs.ext4 -L home /dev/$VG/home; mkfs.ext4 -L rootfs /dev/$VG/rootfs; mount /dev/$VG/rootfs /target; mkdir /target/{boot,var,home}; mount /dev/$VG/var /target/var".... etc.
<eagles0513875_> ahh that is interesting :)
<eagles0513875_> so basically you setup one os which has partitions which can grow in otherwords
<eagles0513875_> BluesKaj_: do you know if i installed kubuntu-full meta package if i will be able to uninstall programs which i wont use etc?
<TJ-> eagles0513875: Then when all the volumes are mounted to /target I do "debootstrap --arch $ARCH --foreign --variant minbase saucy /target http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" and then switch into /target/ with chroot, configure network and other bits, then "/debootstrap/debootstrap --second-stage"
<TJ-> eagles0513875: Yes, all my installations use LVM that way, gives maximum flexibility to mirror, expand, move, snapshot, etc
<eagles0513875_> :)
<BluesKaj_> eagles0513875_. yes , but it's a pita , better to install the default packages then add if you need any
<eagles0513875_> BluesKaj_: bah ok :(
<eagles0513875_>  wish it coudl work both ways
<eagles0513875_> abou t3/4's of the default apps are taking up space for nothing
<BluesKaj_> why not try the the miniremix
<BluesKaj_> dunno if it's availabele yet
<eagles0513875_> remix?
<BluesKaj_> for 13.10 that is'
<eagles0513875_> what exactly is in said remix though
<TJ-> minimal install, based on "ubuntu-minimal" task
<eagles0513875_> in a way that is what i did
<eagles0513875_> a minimal base install then via grub and command line installed the kubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-full forgot which one
<BluesKaj_> http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<eagles0513875_> BluesKaj_: TJ-  :D packages are installing for saucy
<BluesKaj_> then once installed , do sudo release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj_> gotta go
<eagles0513875_> lol BluesKaj_ im already running do-release-upgrade
<eagles0513875_> do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj_> later
<eagles0513875_> later BluesKaj_  :)
<eagles0513875_> hey genii  :)
 * genii sips and waves
<eagles0513875_> hows it going genii
<genii> Well, it's Friday and Monday is a holiday here so pretty good :)
<eagles0513875_> bah still no luck here tj genii :(
<eagles0513875_> after upgrading to saucy
<eagles0513875_> still a black screen of nothign ness
<genii> eagles0513875_: Tried the nomodeset and so on?
<eagles0513875_> genii: how do i set those in grub?
<genii> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<eagles0513875_> that coudl be just what i need
 * eagles0513875_ gives genii  a bear hug
<eagles0513875_> genii: that did the trick
<genii> Cool.
<eagles0513875_> is there a way i can st that permenently in grub
<eagles0513875_> genii:  have another issue
<eagles0513875_> traackpad isnt working
<genii> eagles0513875_: For permanent, add into /etc/default/grub   the line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"    ...and then do: sudo update-grub
<genii> Trackpad you'll need to find someone else to assist with it ...
<eagles0513875_> no problem genii
<febLey> Any reason why the RC isn't out yet?
<IdleOne> it isn't ready
<bekks> febLey: Its not published yes.
<bekks> *yet
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-12
<TOM_otakux> WOO, i just think there are nobody on the IRC :)
<johnjohn1011> i'm here but just a user.  nothing to do with ubuntu
<TOM_otakux> yep, i am here because there are some error to ask :)
<TOM_otakux> but the plasma-nm error has been solved now :)
<johnjohn1011> six more days and you can go to #ubuntu and they will help you.
<eagles0513875_> hi
<weather15> Hello.
<johnjohn1011> i will update 13.04 next weekend.
<eagles0513875_> im 13.10 already :) works like a charm on my new laptop
<weather15> I saw that according to the Ubuntu release schedule for 13.10 the release candidate should have been released yesterday. I tried browsing to cdimage.ubuntu.com, but I am only able to find beta 1 and beta 2.
<eagles0513875_> i wonder if the found some last min issues with it
<johnjohn1011> weather15: I think if you run the updates, you'll be at the rc level.  or download the daily
<weather15> I found it strange, in the past usually an actua
<weather15> l RCA is published.
<bazhang> not always
<weather15> I saw a blog post from earlier in the week calling for people t get ready to test when the RC was released on Thursday.
<eagles0513875_> hey bazhang  :)
<bazhang> blog post from what website
<bazhang> hi
<weather15> I took a look at the known issues list yesterday and Idid not see anything that I think would cause a delay.
<fudus> concentrating on touch rather than legacy probably
<weather15> bazhang: Planet Ubuntu
<johnjohn1011> not really a whole lot different imho but they say a lot under the hood.  click packages!!
<fudus> the wikipedia and souncloud results appearing in dash is cute
<weather15> Am I better off to download the daily build or beta 2?
<fudus> chrome's global menu is broken in 13.10 though
<TOM_otakux> the ubuntu rc did not release the iso file ?
<TOM_otakux> i have no error with google-chrome :)
<fudus> apparently they're keeping gtk unity7 in 14.04 too?
<Daekdroom> fudus, nope. 14.04 is using Unity 8
<weather15> TOM_otakux: I cannot find an RC ISO.
<johnjohn1011> weather15: i don't think it matters if you do beta or daily, if  you do the updates.
<fudus> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS will have Unity 7 on top of xMir, while in 14.10 we will see Unity 8 and Mir
<TOM_otakux> so there only iso file , when the ubuntu is release?
<fudus> another year of gnome, yay
<johnjohn1011> i hope xmir gets fixed
<Daekdroom> fudus, I thought the plan was 13.10 with Unity 7 and XMir, and 14.04 LTS would have Unity 8 running on Mir (and XMir for some apps)
<fudus> xmir had problems on desktop, so everything was pushed backwards
<johnjohn1011> i think the issue was multiple monitors
<fudus> and performance, i've tried usc and it caused lag in window moving
<fudus> had to go back to normal x, which worked fine
<Daekdroom> I didn't read anything about that changing plans for 14.04, but I'm not omniscient anyway.
<johnjohn1011> hopefully 14.04 is rock solid stable.
<weather15> I just went to the daily build download page. There is a note: "Warning: This image is oversized (which is a bug) and will not fit onto a standard 703MiB CD."
<Daekdroom> weather15, use a DVD or a 1GiG+ thumbdrive
<fudus> it is an old error message, cdr support was dropped in 13.04
<weather15> Darkdroom: thannks for the tip. The current ISO comes in at 883MB.
<weather15> I wonder if there is some sort of problem. Looking at cdimage.ubuntu.com there is only a server ISO for OMAP3 boards under the beta 2 directory.
<Daekdroom> Beta 2 is only used now for flavours (Kubuntu etc), I think. They must have made an exception for that.
<weather15> Is the release candidate stage only for flavours now too?
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> Saucy Salamander (13.10) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<Daekdroom> Nope. Ubuntu has it too.
<weather15> Yesterday was the scheduled date for RC, I cannot find an ISO image on cdimage.ubuntu.com currently.
<trism> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds
<trism> see: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/10/testers-assemble-final-rc-testing-is.html
<weather15> That's odd the ISO is in the daily-live directory.
<trism> not really, they always come from there, they just used to be copied elsewhere when they made the announcment which no longer happens
<weather15> That the QA site links to.
<weather15> Makes it a little confusing now.
<weather15> Will now download and test.
<weather15> Less than a week till release day now.
<Daekdroom> weather15, they might move it to the RC directory only after they're done testing
<weather15> That would make sense.
<snadge> whomever fixed the ctrl-alt-t shortcut in gnome flashback.. i love you
<snadge> that is all
<Sander^lap> I have the newest kernel installed with dpkg -i.. I think it makes ubuntu raring display an error message. How do I remove it? and which kernel should I be using then?
<Sander^lap> Sorry.. I mean. Which kernel does raring use?
<Sander^lap> Just so I dont remove the wrong kernel.
<alankila> Try something like apt-cache show linux-image
<Sander^lap> version 3.11.0.12.13
<alankila> well ... okay, that's not what I expected.
<alankila> Did you actually install it by apt? I thought dpkg -i is separate from apt database.
<Sander^lap> Yes. I did it with dpkg -i
<alankila> how about apt-cache policy linux-image
<Sander^lap> outside the repositories
<cebor> my "show desktop icon" gets not sorted in the dash, is this an known bug and does a workaround exist?
<Sander^lap> alankila, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6225764/
<alankila> I guess I don't understand apt. Sorry.
<alankila> anyway, try to find the previous kernel images with something like dpkg -l|grep linux-image
<alankila> the 3.11 is clearly one you'd want to remove.
<alankila> you probably have something like 3.2, 3.5 or 3.8 kernel also installed
<alankila> so removing 3.11, and everything related to that, ought to fall back to the prior kernel unless you actually uninstalled that.
<alankila> I guess this gives me a reason to try 3.12.0-rc4. Maybe a few btrfs crashes less in that kernel, 3.11 is hopeless...
<snadge> anyone know much about the state of radeon? .. i have a southern islands chipset (HD7870)
<snadge> running current saucy.. i can only get 1920x1080 out of my samsung monitor which natively supports 1920x1200
<snadge> of course fglrx works.. and supports my 2nd display (a 1920x1080 tv connected via hdmi)
<wilee-nilee> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<snadge> ok i think i have figured out what might be the problem.. i just turned my TV on, and its cloned
<snadge> so perhaps that is limiting my samsung to that resolution, for that reason.. xrandr gives me a strange output also
<snadge> http://pastebin.com/ksKQLNRq
<snadge> wilee-nilee, if the information at the top of the page is correct and i'm reading it correctly, that means xrandr doesnt work on radeon,on anything other than  r500/r600 based chips?
<wilee-nilee> Not sure I just thought in general xrandr would be a place to start.
<snadge> yeah .. that output doesnt look healthy though.. it should say.. DVI, HDMI etc
<snadge> not.. a strange gamma error and a very basic Screen 0 with only one resolution
<wilee-nilee> you can try xrandr -s 1920x1200 and see if it works it will not stay of not, you have to save it
<snadge> not found in available modes
<wilee-nilee> I figured as such
<snadge> if i disconnect the hdmi to the tv.. it would probably work
<snadge> is my guess.. but then i cannot output to tv of course
<wilee-nilee> what are you using to output to the tv?
<snadge> hdmi
<snadge> and dvi to 1920x1200 samsung monitor
<snadge> it works with fglrx.. barely.. but i can at least configure, clone, seperate display.. select which is primary etc
<wilee-nilee> I just bought a samsung tv and have not had a great amount of luck with hdmi, at least ease of travel anyway, so I bought an active usb, all I wanted was my movies to pay anyway.
<wilee-nilee> I had to use a usb to hdmi converter though, no hdmi port on the laptop
<Caelum> I have a problem with the cinnamon menu, when I click restart it goes back to the DM and autologs back in
<Caelum> I think I need to fix that before I ship this box out
<cebor> someone here with thinkpad + dock running saucy
<cebor> i use internal lcd + external lcd: when i close lid and reopen it, internal lcd does not get reactivated.
<Caelum> lol this channel is useless
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<kaddi> hi guys :)
<penguin42> hey
<kaddi> I bought a samsung laptop this week and, of course, I want to install ubuntu on it. Now the question is, how stable is saucy already?
<penguin42> seems pretty good at the moment
<kaddi> I'm not sure I wanna install 13.04 now and upgrade in 2 weeks, especially since this is a haswell processor and all
<kaddi> well that's nice to hear :)
<kaddi> do you happen to know what resolution it'll work with? I guess it depends on the flavour I pick? Was trying the kubuntu 13.04 live cd yesterday and the laptop has a 3200x1800 resolution and kde couldn't really handle it >.>
<penguin42> I'd expect it to cope - I'm running it at 2x1920x1080 so that's not much more
<alankila> linux desktops to my knowledge do not currently have a proper scalable graphics support, but something manageable can probably be configured in any case.
<penguin42> kaddi: But what do you mean by 'couldn't really handle it' - in what way?
<kaddi> well it was set to maximum resolution and I couldn't change the resolution... then the taskbar at the bottom was minimal, I could barely see it
<alankila> kaddi: the answer is, you go to the various configuration utilities and start to scale up texts and dimensions.
<kaddi> in the start menu, obviously someone had scaled the text size, but not the window size, so I could only see one entry of the start menu at a time and had to scroll through it to find the entry i want it
<alankila> it'll probably never quite work 100 % right in all applications, but it should be possible to make it work well enough
<penguin42> kaddi: OK, my experience with KDE is you can change pretty much everything if you find the right knob
 * alankila wonders if messing around with pixel dimensions will soon be a thing of the past, or if they just redefine pixel to mean "pixel as it would appear on 96 dpi display". Madness.
<kaddi> yeah, my main concern is really that I couldn't change the resolution.. 3200x1800 is nice and all, but I'm more comfy with a lower resolution.. especially when I have to give talks and such, i need to be able to change the resolution to whatever the beamer can support
<penguin42> kaddi: OK, go back a step - is that on a single monitor or across multiple displays?
<kaddi> it's a single monitor
<penguin42> wow, nice monitor :-)
<penguin42> kaddi: OK, so my problem is I can't remember if KDEs new screen GUI came in on 13.04 or 13.10
<kaddi> yeah, it's a nice machine. :)
<penguin42> kaddi: On 13.10 if you bring up system settings-display configuration, and then click on the white icon with the arrows it brings up a list of display res
<kaddi> is there anything unique to it? I'm running kubuntu 13.04 on my old laptop :p So I can check if it's present there
<penguin42> kaddi: What monitor?
<kaddi> penguin42, it's a samsung ativ 9 plus, it's a laptop, so I'm not quite sure how to answer your question. It's also a touch screen
<penguin42> kaddi: Yeh thing is I can't remember when the new KDE screen setting stuff went in, if you click on display configuration and get a graphic of a monitor with 3 icons at the bottom (circle arrow/star/white blob) then it's the new one
<penguin42> kaddi: If you get a thing with a lot of drop downs it's the old one
<kaddi> penguin42, i was in the settings display configuration and the only resolutino in the list was 3200x1800
<penguin42> kaddi: OK, I'd go with 13.10 and see what happens - and anyway you're in +1 so I would say that!
<penguin42> kaddi: But then I'd check the output of the xrandr command
<kaddi> haha ok
<kaddi> in any case, if i understood correctly i should go 13.10 for the haswell processor alone..
<penguin42> generally best to use the latest with bleeding edge processor
<kaddi> yeah
<kaddi> and it looks like the kde gui was already in 13.04
<kaddi> i'll make a new bootable usb with 13.10 then :)
<penguin42> kaddi: Does the touchscreen work out of curiosity?
<kaddi> it worked
<kaddi> i didn't do much testing, but just some touching and moving
<penguin42> kaddi: Did you try KDE in tablet mode?
<kaddi> i was quite surprised.. didn't expect it to work
<penguin42> nod
<kaddi> no
<penguin42> kaddi: What do the text console look like on that display?
 * penguin42 thinks of a 400column terminal....
<kaddi> uhm, i don't remember.. I was only booting it up for a few minutes
<kaddi> mostly to see if booting ubuntu would brick the MB :p
<kaddi> (spoiler: it didn't ;))
<penguin42> haha yeh I think that was fixed a few revs ago
<kaddi> welll.... technically it's samsung's things to fi
<kaddi> x
<kaddi> has the release candidate been out yet?
<kaddi> i can only find the beta2 download :s
<alankila> the beta2 is probably fine, just do the 100 MB update of new stuff after you have it installed... or during the install, as it may be
<kaddi> ok
<alankila> I've been running this before beta1 and I think it's worked well, so I'm hoping the experience will be good for you too
<kaddi> i;m downloading atm :)
<kaddi> 15 more minutes to go
<alankila> the only problem is with btrfs, there's something mighty wrong with the way btrfs receive works, and balance seems to be able to segfault, and ...
<alankila> well, it's kind of experimental but 3.11 is not a good kernel for btrfs
<kaddi> yeah, i'm gonna go with ext4 :p
<alankila> They really need to get this thing debugged. Nobody should use ext4 in non-critical use cases after this thing is reliable enough.
<kaddi> lol
<kaddi> so ubuntu is moving from ext4 to btrfs?
<alankila> Probably everyone is ... Or should.
<kaddi> i haven't really been following development lately. >.> i've just used it :p
<BluesKaj_> I don't understand the fascination with btrfs, there seems to be a laundry list of problems with it
<kaddi> but wasn't it the same with ext4?
<penguin42> BluesKaj_: If it can ever be got to work stabily, it's features are pretty neat
<penguin42> kaddi: Not really, less of a big change
<alankila> atomic snapshots. send/receive based backups. Compression and data deduplication.
<penguin42> BluesKaj_: you remove the need to have a separate LVM layer in a lot of cases, and you can do really need snapshot stuff
<alankila> I personally use btrfs for the backups capability. Every hour, I snapshot my live filesystems and send the difference from previous hour's backup to the backup server
<penguin42> and snapshotting at the filesystem layer is much neater/safer than doing it at the block level in principal
<alankila> a minute or so later, it's done, and I rotate the server's backup.
<kaddi> so is btrfs gonna be fixed before saucy is released? or is it more of a future plan :p
<alankila> it has a "stable (= working) feature set".
<alankila> but I'm not sure if what I'm doing belongs to it
 * penguin42 has a machine running openSUSE that uses it, and it seems to hold together well - but haven't pushed it hard
<alankila> my problem is a memory leak. When it happens, the server loses gigabytes of memory per my backup run, and soon swaps itself to death
<alankila> there's been no data loss
<penguin42> alankila: Nasty
<alankila> yeh there's been a lot of memory leak related fixes in 3.12... But I was able to reproduce my issue with 3.12-rc4
<alankila> I'm suspecting it might have something to do with compression. I am currently experimenting without compression and it would seem like that might have corrected the problem
<alankila> but in honesty it's too early to tell.
<alankila> If it hangs together a few days without crashing, then I'm pretty sure that fixed it
<alankila> or well, worked around it
<alankila> also this stupid ubuntu kernel defaults to deadline i/o scheduler. It's got a really poor behavior when doing i/o heavy tasks. Starvation of readers is commonplace, "ls" can take forever...
<alankila> well, not forever, but waiting for 30 seconds to get ls on a dir with a few files is just not reasonable
<alankila> Should probably try to contribute to that bug about whether default is cfq or deadline, it's been going on for at least 4 years
<kaddi> lol, mebbe i should stick to proven and safe installs... Just started by downloading the wrong iso XD
<andry> hi, found an error in the gdm init script, is this known?
<andry> ..ubuntu gnome
<ranma42_> I noticed a weird behavior of combining diacritics (in particular, it looks like gedit and libreoffice are not consistent in drawing them). is this the right place to ask for help in investigating which one is wrong and why?
<cgtdk> andry: I'm not sure that Ubuntu Gnome is supported in this channel
<andry> thought so :)
<andry> sorry
<andry> googling for the bug tracker
<cgtdk> andry: #ubuntu-gnome
<ranma42_> apparently libreoffice does not show combining diacritics in some fonts (my guess is that it only shows them in fonts which define those glyphs explicitly), while gedit always shows them, but sometimes it combines them to the left, sometimes to the right
<penguin42> ranma42_: Apparently as in there's already a bug open for it or apparently as you're hitting this problem?
<ranma42_> I'm hitting it. I did not manage to find this bug (I found some other bugs with libreoffice+combining diacritics, so I might have missed it)
<ranma42_> using liberation as font, I get no diacritics in libreoffice and diacritics shown on the character following the diacritic in gedit; using ubuntu mono as font, I get the diacritics as expected both in libreoffice in gedit
<ranma42_> I found this because liberation is the default font in libreoffice, while "Ubuntu Mono" is the default one in gedit. there seem to be quite a lot of fonts showing one or the other behavior
<penguin42> I'll be honest I don't know how any of the diacritic stuff works
<penguin42> ranma42_: Perhaps try asking on the libreoffice channels?
<ranma42_> and for the wrong position in gedit? shall I ask in harfbuzz?
<penguin42> is it just gedit or other gnome apps?
<ranma42_> the terminal seems to be ok
<ranma42_> oops, no sorry, I was wrong. gnome-terminal has exactly the same problem as gedit (I forgot to switch the font)
<charpandnl> hi there :)
<charpandnl> how can I, running 13.10, downgrade php to 5.4?
<penguin42> ranma42_: Right, so I'd ask in one of the general Gnome places, or maybe Pango (does it still do internationalisation stuff?)
<BluesKaj_> kl
<c_korn> hello, how can I run songbird (precompiled i386 executable) on amd64 in ubuntu 13.10? there is not ia32-libs package any longer. and trying to run songbird-bin from terminal gives the confusing error: bash: ./songbird-bin: No such file or directory
<c_korn> file recognizes the exe as following: ./songbird-bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, stripped
<Daekdroom> c_korn, ia32-libs is still available for me.
<c_korn> Daekdroom: huh? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+publishinghistory deleted in saucy: obsolete transitional package
<Daekdroom> Hm. That is correct. I still have it installed only because I have a package that - still - requires it.
<c_korn> yeah, this is also my problem. songbird needs it.
<c_korn> ok, seems I first have to add i386 support at all: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<eagles0513875_> has anyone else gotten flash working in firefox with gnash or something else
<eagles0513875_> i dunno if the browser is the issue or the flash plugin itself
<bekks> eagles0513875_: Someone did, I bet. But whats your specific issue?
<eagles0513875_> bekks: facebook games are not picking up that i have gnash installed
<eagles0513875_> and even with the proprietary flash it still seems to not find it in firefox
<eagles0513875_> was just about to try chromium
<bekks> eagles0513875_: Thats correct. gnash does not support things requiring modern flash versions.
<bekks> eagles0513875_: Use Chrome and PepperFlash.
<eagles0513875_> thanks will try that bekks  :)
<eagles0513875_> bekks:  chromium is working with the proprietary flash
<bekks> Thats why I said: use Chrome and PepperFlash.
<bekks> The proprietary flash on Linux is outdated.
<eagles0513875_> ahhh
<eagles0513875_> is there pepperflash for firefox
<eagles0513875_> bekks: is it an extension
<bekks> eagles0513875_: No there isnt.
<bekks> PepperFlash is for the PepperAPI in google chrome.
<eagles0513875_> im not finding it in chromium
<eagles0513875_> ahh could it be that im using chromium and not chrome
<eagles0513875_> or in a way are they the same
<bekks> eagles0513875_: They are not the same.
<bekks> eagles0513875_: Use chrome, not chromium.
<eagles0513875_> whats the difference
<bekks> chrome supports PepperFlash, chromium dont.
<eagles0513875_> ahh ok
<maxb> Well, ish.
<maxb> Chromium does support Pepper, it just doesn't ship with PepperFlash
<bekks> Thats what I said.
<maxb> You said that Chromium does not support PepperFlash
<bekks> I know. And thats true. I did not say chromium doesnt support the PepperAPI.
<maxb> That's not entirely true, if you ppint Chromium at a copy of PepperFlash, it works
<maxb> *point
<kaddi> heya, anyone here from the group I was talking to this morning about screen resolution and fontsize?
<kaddi> http://imagebin.org/273510
<kaddi> i've made an upload here. On the left, is the control panel showing that there's only one elective resolution. In the middle is quassel as it opens by default. Note the font size is actually good, but the window proportions are quite off.. Finally, since the question was asked, on the right you have the terminal as it opened per default :)
<penguin42> kaddi: Hey
<kaddi> heya :)
<penguin42> kaddi: OK, what does xrandr say,   also what graphics driver are you using?
<kaddi> but it runs. ;) It runs just fine.. talking to you from saucy now :)
<penguin42> great!
<kaddi> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<kaddi> Screen 0: minimum 3200 x 1800, current 3200 x 1800, maximum 3200 x 1800
<kaddi> default connected primary 3200x1800+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<kaddi>    3200x1800       0.0*
<penguin42> kaddi: xrandr for me looks something like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6227530/
<kaddi> how do i check the graphics driver again
<penguin42> kaddi: probably the best way is if you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kaddi> ok
<penguin42> I thought even the Nvidia drivers did xrandr these days
<kaddi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6227541/
<kaddi> here you go
 * penguin42 reads
<kaddi> i have no dedicated graphic card in it, it's intel hd4000
<penguin42> hmm
<kaddi> i have to boot with nomodeset still, btw.. not sure if that makes a difference
<kaddi> if I don't do that i get a completely grey screen
<penguin42> kaddi: OK, so I'm a bit surprised it does list some other modes and says it can't use them - not quite sure wise
<penguin42> kaddi: You could try #ubuntu-x - but I'd file bugs on both that and the fact you need nomodeset
<kaddi> ok
<kaddi> it's not version specific.. i was having the same issues with 13.04
<kaddi> so it's not a regression, is what I'm saying, I guess :p
<penguin42> kaddi: KDE's GUI just passes on stuff directly from xrandr, so it's not KDEs fault
<penguin42> heck I want that display....
<kaddi> samsung ativ 9 ;)
<penguin42> kaddi: Only some of the models, I've already looked for it :-)
<kaddi> i'm still trying to get someone from samsung to commit to saying that if it gets borked they'll replace it :p
<penguin42> kaddi: Better not bork it then!
<kaddi> cause otherwise I will have wasted a whole LOT of money!
<kaddi> well it's the UEFI-bug... I'm scared.
<kaddi> but since I can run ubuntu fine from live-cd, i'm gonna guess it's gonna install fine as well ;)
<penguin42> kaddi: That was a pretty specific bug, and it only happened if booted in UEFI mode
<penguin42> kaddi: One thing you might try doing as far as your screen res, is trying to use xrandr to manually add some more mode lines
<kaddi> penguin42: i'd like a dual boot windows8 - ubuntu, so i would be wanting to keep the uefi mode
<kaddi> i've never done that before, do you know the commands of the top of your head or should i go read man? :p
<penguin42> I don't know the uefi magic
<penguin42> kaddi: IMHO on the machines that had the bricking problem it only happened if you went into the bios and explicitly enabled uefi mode, and it was already dead having booted it off the thumb image; it wasn't the installation that did it
<penguin42> kaddi: so IMHO if it still works you're *probably* ok!
<kaddi> there's been a work-around in the linux kernel for half a year.. i would just like samsung to step up and fix the sh** on their end too :p
<penguin42> kaddi: As I say, I think if your laptop is in uefi mode and you've survived a reboot then I think they already have
<penguin42> kaddi: However, if you find yourself with an ultra hd brick, please send the panel to ....
<kaddi> hahaha, i'll keep that in mind :)
<penguin42> now, when do they get 24" monitors with that res
<kaddi> that'd be insane o.o
<kaddi> but it's surely coming :p
<penguin42> kaddi: Why insane? I'd go for the same number of pixels but being larger I could actually use them!
<kaddi> ah, ok.. i thought you meant the same pixel density but on 24"
<penguin42> no, I'm happy to just go with the same number of pixels
<kaddi> my previous laptop did a maximum of 1024x768 :p
<kaddi> you can imagine the difference to now :D
<penguin42> haha yes
<penguin42> kaddi: It might be interesting to chat to the guys in #kde about issues you see - certainly please report anything to their bugzilla about stuff that doesn't work right on a screen like that
<kaddi> and in wait i pretty much did the opposite, went from plus 3kgs to something around 1kg
<kaddi> that's even more confusing
<kaddi> first few times I picked the laptop up, I was almost throwing it, because I was expecting the thing to be thrice as happy
<kaddi> i've posted in ubuntu-x for some help... I'm afraid if I make the bug report as it is, it's prolly not gonna contain a lot of the info they need.. Waiting for their feedback before reporting it
<kaddi> i'll drop by kde as well
<kaddi> though is this kde or kubuntu?
<penguin42> kaddi: Generally kde, only report kubuntu stuff if it's about ubuntu packaging or settings
<kaddi> ok
<zeep> anyone know a good weather applet that works with  13.10?
<penguin42> only knows the KDE applet YAWP which is great
<zeep> same here heh
<zeep> i miss it with unity
<wilee-nilee> zeep, You might try a aconky
<wilee-nilee> conky*
<zeep> hm that's not a idea
<zeep> thanks
<wilee-nilee> hmm yes it is lol.
<elfy> :)
<wilee-nilee> what up elfy
<elfy> hi wilee-nilee - all good here - you too I trust :)
<wilee-nilee> excellent. ;)
<elfy> always good to hear :)
<penguin42> anyone else running saucy in a kvm guest?
<penguin42> (and wth has it just done the DKMS build of nvidia modules on my ATI machine)
<ikonia> why are you using nvidia modules if you are running in kvm ?
<penguin42> that's the host that's got the nvidia stuff
<penguin42> and I'm not using it!
<ikonia> ahh I see, so the guest shouldn't be doing it, but it is
<penguin42> no no, 2 separate questions
<penguin42> (host: built nvidia modules but shouldn't be using it) (guest: hanging at reboot)
<ikonia> are the nvidia packages installed by default on the host ? that seems odd if so
<penguin42> ikonia: Well I seem to have nvidia-319-updates installed and nvidia-common, but I don't know why
<ikonia> that seems very odd
<penguin42> nod
<ikonia> can't be healthy either to load the wrong modules
<penguin42> doesn't seem to have loaded it
<penguin42> oh, right - if I try and remove nvidia-319-updates it removes libopencv-dev that seems unreasonable
<penguin42> is this because it's got some CUDA stuff added?
 * penguin42 doesn't understand this - it doesn't show up as having any rdepends on vidia-319-updates
<penguin42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6228181/
<ikonia> penguin42: seems stupid
<penguin42> agreed - but I don't even know what to report it against
<ikonia> I see your point
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> if I try a dpkg --purge on nvida-319-updates I get   libopencv-ocl2.4 depends on libopencl1; however:    Package libopencl1 is not installed.   Package nvidia-319-updates which provides libopencl1 is to be removed.
 * penguin42 installs ocl-icd-libopencl1
<penguin42> that's better
<penguin42> I'd have expected it to install that when I removed the nvidia one since it also provides that
<zeep> tab should switch between the apps in dash and arrow keys for categories
<zeep> is there a way to change it? can't find it in keyboard shortcuts
<user82_> hi. is it correct that the daily builds are now release candidates and should equal the final builds, if nothing unexpected comes along?
<penguin42> has anyone else done an install from CD recently - do you get any wallpaper on the login screen?
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: I just tested latest livecd and it worked
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Hmm I just tested the latest livecd and it didn't!
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: I get a kind of grid pattern instead of any pretty backdrop
<FernandoMiguel> can't tell
<FernandoMiguel> didn't test it much
<FernandoMiguel> was just trying to install it OVER a 12.04.3 install
<FernandoMiguel> and it failed
<penguin42> oh, it's installed apparently ok for me (I was installing it over an old saucy install)
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: I was trying to do it the hardER way
<FernandoMiguel> using grub-grml and booting from ISO from GRUB
<penguin42> you mean manual ?
<FernandoMiguel> ofc the installer pegged with the mounted disk
<penguin42> pegged?
<FernandoMiguel> stuck
<FernandoMiguel> twice
<penguin42> hmm
<snadge> is there a channel for mir development?
<snadge> i've obviously already tried #mir ;)
<trism> snadge: there is an #ubuntu-mir
<AlecTaylor> hi
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-13
<AlecTaylor> Just ran `sudo apt-get upgrade` on my Ubuntu 13.10 x64 (on VirtualBox); now my GUI tty won't open :\
<zeep> ah unity has a weather scope: unity-scope-openweathermap
<AlecTaylor> I can't get my mouse to work in VirtualBox?
<snadge> you need to install the guest extensions for that to work smoothly
<snadge> but it should capture the hosts mouse if you click into the window
<penguin42> AlecTaylor: It doesn't work at all?
<snadge> if thats not working.. hmm.. could be an issue with the host running virtualbox, or with virtualbox itself.. perhaps even the ubuntu you've just installed
<AlecTaylor> penguin42: Was working a while ago, but now can't get focus in the window
<AlecTaylor> (keyboard works fine)
<snadge> no pointer at all?
<snadge> or it wont move when the guest is capturing the host input
<AlecTaylor> I'll just reinstall the guest additions
 * AlecTaylor had done a kernel upgrade just before
<snadge> then yes you will likely need to do that
<snadge>  sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup .. iirc
<snadge> oh wait.. nvm, thats if you upgrade the kernel on the host
<AlecTaylor> yeah
<AlecTaylor> It's working now anyway
<AlecTaylor> When upgrading my packages using pip, I get an error "No distributions at all found for Twisted-Core". How do I fix this error?
 * AlecTaylor has tried `pip uninstall twisted twisted-matrix twistedmatrix twisted-core twistedcore` and `apt-get remove twisted twisted-matrix twistedmatrix twisted-core twistedcore`
<TOM_otakux> i have no problem about virtualbox. i work normal :)
<TOM_otakux> althoughti use the offical version not ose
<zeep> so i added the wine ppa, and wine1.7 isn't found even though it's listed on the launchpad page
<wilee-nilee> zeep: does the ppa support saucy?
<zeep> i suppose, it's in the dropdown list
<wilee-nilee> zeep: you run a update?
<zeep> yeah
<wilee-nilee> zeep: can you post the ppa?
<zeep> i see some of the others, such as 1.4,5,6
<zeep> wilee-nilee, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<zeep> ah i think it's my mistake
<xarses> hello, I'm on ubuntu 13.10 with a dell XPS 13. I've been updating near daily, but first reboot in about 2 weeks. After rebooting, I've found that can no longer receive DHCP addresses from the network on wired or wireless connections. I've performed a dist-upgrade as a per-cation with no result. using 3.10.0-5-generic kernel, cant use newer as the Dell XPS backlight issue is back in the newer revisions again. Would love to have some h
<zeep> i didnt notice there was a version filter
<zeep> it's not listed for saucy :/
<wilee-nilee> zeep: what are you running for an install command?
<zeep> wilee-nilee, i was looking at the wrong dropdown. it's not listed for saucy https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=saucy
<wilee-nilee> could be, I did not see 1.7 attached to a version on the first page
<zeep> i was looking under the tech info, rather than the filter
<zeep> probably just have to wait a bit. it was built 12 hours ago
<frybye> Hi all - anybody got a good soloution for sending video-mails from 13.10?
<frybye> put differently - what application to use for well compressed video recording?
<frybye> something customized for use with video-mail would be better still...?
<frybye> found some incredably complex info with google.. hmm.. what one needs is an app to just install and use..
<wilee-nilee> frybye, You would be better using a cloud app and sharing.
<wilee-nilee> info on the web though
<xarses> ok, did some testing, it's not dhclients fault it can acquire address just fine, what ever is the default network manager sits spinning for some reason, and then after a period it down's the iface even if i made dhclient get an addr and had a usable interface. using a static interface configured in the network manager is the only way to stay connected
<xarses> how do i even figure out the name of the network manager?
<xarses> i mean like the package
<EricKit> Hello, I have a question about the kernel.  When I run sudo-apt get dist-upgrade should I be seeing 3.11.0-12-generic *what I currently see* or 3.11.4 *What I see on Ubuntu kernel's page* when I run uname -a?
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu: try lsb_release -a
<bazhang> dist-upgrade does NOT change versions
<EricKit> I'm running 13.10
<bazhang> what's the output of lsb_release -a , please
<EricKit> So dist-update Does not change versions! That's good to know.  So if I want to run 3.11.4 I need to manually update it?
<EricKit> LSB Version:	core-2.0-amd64:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-amd64:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-amd64:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-amd64:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-amd64:core-4.0-noarch:core-4.1-amd64:core-4.1-noarch:security-4.0-amd64:security-4.0-noarch:security-4.1-amd64:security-4.1-noarch
<EricKit> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<EricKit> Description:	Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch)
<EricKit> Release:	13.10
<EricKit> Codename:	saucy
<bazhang> there should be a mainline PPA for a more recent kernel
<EricKit> How do you update your kernel?
<bazhang> that, or using one from kernel.org is not a thing undertaken lightly, nor supported
<bazhang> I wait for the package manager to provide one
<bazhang> !info linux saucy
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.12.13 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<EricKit> So that's why
<EricKit> It sees 3.11.0 the newest eh?
<bazhang> what is so needed about the the .4 one
<EricKit> Nothing, just learning
<bazhang> aha
<EricKit> I have an issue with suspend I'm trying to figure out.
<EricKit> Was hoping it might fix it.
<bazhang> might want to VM that
<EricKit> True.
<EricKit> Do you know much about suspend?
<bazhang> using the very newest (kernel especially) to fix things, often creates more probs than it solves
<EricKit> Makes sense
<EricKit> When my machine goes to sleep, it often wakes up immediately
<bazhang> hibernate?
<EricKit> I have searched the logs and all they tell me is that it received a wake command
<EricKit> I want to know what is causing the wake
<EricKit> No suspend.
<xarses> im quite certain that NetworkManager has it out for me
<rohan> i just installed kubuntu 13.10, and I can't connect to any network device: network manager applet fails with "IP configuration was unavailable"
<bekks> rohan: You have to configure valid IP settings.
<rohan> bekks: nothing special should be required for these connections
<rohan> they used to just work in the past, and just worked on the livecd
<bekks> rohan: You still have to configure valid settings.
<rohan> bekks: care to elaborate more? it's a plain WPA2 wifi connection.
<rohan> and it's also failing for ethernet connections, like usb0
<rohan> and like i said, it worked with no further effort on the livecd
<bekks> Maybe your DHCP server isnt answering, maybe you didnt setup auto-connect, etc.
<rohan> no, none of that are issues.
<bekks> rohan: Is it failing for cabled connections like eth0 too?
<rohan> bekks: yes
<bekks> Can you establish a connection manually, on a cabled interface like eth0?
<rohan> yes, doing "sudo dhclient eth0" works, until networkmanager tries to reconfigure it forcefully again
<rohan> bekks: updating the system and rebooting fixd it
<rohan> any idea what's the best place to put my synaptics touchpad settings so that they stick? /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf seems not to work
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<user82> a short question: is todays daily build as good as a final build? it should be a RC?
<BluesKaj_> user82. hard to say , I'm not privy to that kind of info
<user82> ok. thanks BluesKaj_
<rohan> user82: it should be fairly close to final, though stuff might still get updated
<rohan> i think there are no official "RC" releases now
<user82> rohan, i hope so too. thank you
<user82> i noticed the image changed from yesterday to today..but i guess it is ok
<BluesKaj> user I installed a daily 3 days ago , there have a few changes since , but nothing real major
<BluesKaj> user82.^
<user82> BluesKaj, i installed the version of yesterday on my notebook and noticed a "major" (distrubing but easy to fix) bug. that is why i asked again
<elfy> user82: the image is likely to change again before the 17th
<user82> elfy, can i get the same changes with an update or will it have some downsides to install now
<elfy> ~I don't understand what you mean
<user82> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule said "final freeze"
<user82> what i meant was: if i use the daily image now and make updates, will my system be in any way different from a version installed from the 17th image
<elfy> in general if you install now and update/upgrade between now and release day you will have what others get on that day
<user82> great. thank you!
<user82> in this case: let me reboot and install.
<user82> bye
<BluesKaj> why reboot ?
<BluesKaj> or install, there isn't a lot of difference
<BluesKaj> he doesn't understand
<user82> hi. does anyone know if there is a smartscope overview? i would like to know all "key words" like wiki: weather:
<BluesKaj> smartscope?
<BluesKaj> user82.^
<user82> BluesKaj, the "new" unity feature. basically an upgraded version of the scopes
<user82> weather:somecity gives you the weather
<user82> etc
<BluesKaj> ok , I haven't run unity much , kde user here
<bhavesh> How can I create a Ubuntu 13,10 GNOME's bootable usb? There's no option for that in Universal USB Installer 123
<elfy> I use unetbootin - point it to the iso you downloaded
<user82> bhavesh, i usually just copy the iso over to usb. dd if=iso of=/dev/usbstick
<user82> works (at least with uefi and most isos)
<bhavesh> user82: I did not understand the dd if=iso of=/dev/usbstick part
<elfy> then be careful using it or it can go horribly wrong ;)
<user82> dd if=ubuntu-1310.iso of=/dev/sdc. BUT as elfy says: if you choose the wrong /dev/ it goes wrong
<user82> i would try unetbootin first
<user82> it is a good tool
<user82> (the /dev/ of the usb stick can be found with hte gnome "disks" tool etc. it is included in ubuntu)
<BluesKaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Beta1/UbuntuGNOME , bhavesh
<bhavesh> So I can just right click and burn to usb from windows 8?
<bhavesh> also trying Daily_live_64 from unetboot in
<elfy> no idea - last windows I used was win2k
<Volkodav> where do you ppl get windoze 8 from anyway?
<bhavesh> Volkodav: thepiratebay.se
<Volkodav> heh
<user82> it was on my notebook when i bought it. it survived for two full days
<user82> (still got the hdd though)
<c_korn> hello, I do not know if this is related to ubuntu 13.10. but I try to compile  a package for Ubuntu 13.10 on my Ubuntu 12.04 server. it has a precompiled i386 executable so I added :i386 to the build dependencies to make it work with amd64. but sbuild on my server complains: sbuild: warning: can't parse dependency libogg0:i386
<BluesKaj> c_korn. why are you compiling it on the server if it's meant for your 13.10 OS
<user82> hi. is someone here with ubuntu 13.10 running right now?
<user82> i would have a one second test, if it can be reproduced. if i enter the term "emu" in the unity dash, it crashes
<user82> thank you
<penguin42> hang on, let me boot my unity vm
<user82> thanks
<penguin42> seems fine here
<penguin42> finds xterm/uxterm/The emu wars in music - ooh but then it did crash a few seconds later
<user82> interesting. i can do this on two pc's
<penguin42> so yes I agree
<user82> ah thanks
<user82> offline it works..must be some scope
<penguin42> great bug :-)
<user82> it works with any term including "emu"
<user82> i wanted to find "dolphin emu" originally
<penguin42> it's interesting it's not loading any of the images for the music/more suggestions
<user82> thanks for checking
<penguin42> do you have a bug number for it?
<user82> not yet..i try to report
<user82> could you test doing it in the application and video lens please?
<user82> it only appears in the home and video lens for me
<user82> uhm..only home
<user82> sorry
<penguin42> yeh video is fine for me
<penguin42> yeh agree, only home for me
<user82> thank you
<user82> i am reporting now
<penguin42> tell us the bug number and I'll confirm it
<penguin42> I bet it depends on some particular image on Amazon
<user82> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1239381 penguin42
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1239381 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity crashes when entering a term including "emu" in the home lens" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> hmm looks like they've done the right thing and put the product search over https these days - makes it a bit harder to sniff
<user82> i hope this is ok. my first bug ireported
<user82> (interent connection..well yes damn)
<penguin42> meh it's obvious what you mean
<user82> hey i can edit. fixed
<user82> thank you for confirming
<penguin42> no problem, it's a fun bug :-)
<user82> yep. probablly just one error not "caught" with unexpected internet content
<user82> let's hope the internet does not remove this specific content
<c_korn> BluesKaj: there is a schroot for every version I compile for on my build server. it is for a repository.
<BluesKaj> c_korn.  ok , now it 's clear
<penguin42> curious, ls -l /dev/disk/by-path is only showing my usb drive, neither of my sata devices
<penguin42> anyone else seeing that?
<BluesKaj> penguin42. yeah , same thing here
 * elfy as well
<BluesKaj> I have an external esata to sata drive , which doesn't show as well as an interanl ide and internal sata ,which aren't listed either
<xarses> rohan: I disconnected, but i think i have the same issue, did you find a solution?
<johnjohn1011> kind of bizarre this late into the cycle. will be interesting to see what the solution is.
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Bug 1239398
<ubottu> bug 1239398 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "/dev/disk/by-path not being populated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239398
<tekonivel> soon... the Trendy Tapir... or whatever it will be :)
<BluesKaj> ,or timid titmouse :)
<tekonivel> :D
<elfy> I'm having trouble coming up with a name to use here for T
<penguin42> BluesKaj: That can't cause any worse google matches than when searching for saucy
<elfy> s was easy - Sarky Smaug
<rohan> shouldn't the new name have been announded by this time?
<BluesKaj> names decided by committee , or is it strictly a shuttleworth decision ?
<elfy> Mark does it I believe - and from memory on release day
<johnjohn1011> tired tiger?
<tekonivel> perhaps being an LTS release will reflected by the name?
<BluesKaj> titanic turpin
<tekonivel> S could've been Saucy Shuttleworth
<tekonivel> BluesKaj: what on earth is a turpin lol
<tekonivel> i've tried to educate myself and already the the animal wikipedia page when a new release is out
<tekonivel> which reminds me to check out salamanders...
<elfy> tekonivel: it's a taipan turtle cross
<BluesKaj> tekonivel. it's a species of land turtle , sort of like a terrapin
<elfy> possibly a bit slow then
<johnjohn1011> tom turkey?
<penguin42> Tempremental Tux?
 * tekonivel learns that newt (as in Nethack) are kinds of salamanders
<BluesKaj> penguin42. good one :) you should suggest that to the powers that be
<johnjohn1011> I wonder what will be new other than latest kernel and xmir.
 * tekonivel learns salamanders are anything from 2.7cm to 1.8meters (holy cow!)
<tekonivel> johnjohn1011: u mean the T? well Ubuntu Touch is a big thing
<BluesKaj> wonder what shuttleworth will decide after the "Z " name is done
<tekonivel> BluesKaj: well there's still Å, Ä and Ö after Z
<penguin42> BluesKaj: And that's the real reason behind considering rolling releases
<BluesKaj> tekonivel. not in my alphabet :)
 * tekonivel looks at UTF-8 character table
<tekonivel> that's right, after 'Z' comes 'a'
 * penguin42 hands tekonivel a 𐌈
<tekonivel> and after 'z', somewhere around 2030, it's 'ª'
<BluesKaj> 3 1/2 yrs
<tekonivel> penguin42: thank you :) Here, take this È¿
<penguin42> ooh nice
<bwayne> greetings. I've installed the beta on another partition. I didn't install grub to the MBR since I've got it there from my present Ubuntu install. I thought that running update-grub would find the installation, as it does for Windows and FreeBSD, but it doesn't. How can I boot to it?
<penguin42> bwayne: Did you install grub to the partition you installed into?
<bwayne> penguin42: ah. such as 'grub-install /dev/sda?' ??
<BluesKaj> biab
<penguin42> bwayne: Well I meant during the install
<bwayne> penguin42: no
<penguin42> bwayne: Hmm that would have probably been what you should have done, and then the os-probe from the other one would find it
<penguin42> bwayne: so have you got anotehr ubuntu installed on a different partition?
<bwayne> penguin42: yes. wanted to test +1 without wiping out my LTS.
<penguin42> bwayne: OK, so I think what I'd do is mount the +1 from the LTS, and then chroot into it, mount /sys and /proc and stuff from in there and then within the chroot run    grub-install /dev/whereeveryouinstalled the 12.01
<penguin42> means 13.10
<penguin42> bwayne: Then I'd give update-grub from the 12.04 a chance of finding it
<bwayne> penguin42: OK. I'd have to do it from a livecd, as I'm on a 32 bit but the +1 is 64 bit.
<penguin42> ah yeh
<bwayne> thx penguin42
<johnjohn1011> how does grub update decide what is the default partition?
<penguin42> johnjohn1011: Not sure - perhaps it finds it from where /boot is?
<johnjohn1011> i need to learn more about update-grub. I did see a grup customizer program. Not sure how it all works.
<penguin42> johnjohn1011: Lots of settings in /etc/grub.d and /etc/default/grub
<BluesKaj> having problems with my default nick not being applied
<pvh_sa> hey there, I'm running the latest saucy (updated as of a few hours ago) - my system settings doesn't look anything like this screenshot: http://news.softpedia.com/newsImage/Ubuntu-13-10-Saucy-Salamander-Privacy-Security-Settings-Explained-Screenhot-Tour-390199-2.jpg/ - instead its a grey window  with Search, Network, Personal, etc - and mostly non-functional.
<pvh_sa> just wondering what others are seeing?
<trism> pvh_sa: probably just a custom theme
<xarses> rohan: where you able to get anywhere with that network manager issue?
<xarses> how do i identify the name of applet that does the network manager in the toolbar?
<rohan> xarses: yes
<rohan> xarses: just doing an apt-get update and dist-upgrade, and then rebooting fixed my issue
<rohan> xarses: i also deleted all the stored wifi networks
<rohan> and then tried reconnecting, after which it just worked
<rohan> xarses: the applet is called "Network Management"
<xarses> odd, i did that yesterday and no love
<rohan> xarses: try creating a new user, and see if it works over there?
<xarses> i cant use the 3.11 kernel, the dell XPS 13 backlight issue is back
<xarses> on 3.10.0-5 still
<xarses> it also dosn't work with wired connections over dhcp for me
<xarses> i have to manually dhclient my wired interface
<xarses> I'll check for more updates
<rohan> xarses: are you using kubuntu 13.10?
<xarses> how did you clean all your networks out? just remove them from the ui?
<rohan> yes
<xarses> ubuntu 13.10
<rohan> ah, then please ignore everything i said:  i am using kubuntu 13.10
<xarses> ya, well if you figured out something thats a start
<xarses> i have nothing and am tied to this damn cable now
<rohan> dunno, just doing a full system upgrade fixed the issue for me
<xarses> I've done everything, but used the new kernel
<xarses> shortly before you talked about it today
<rohan> i didn't even know that (k)ubuntu 13.10 carried kernel 3.10
<xarses> was on 9 for a while too
<xarses> no useful looking updates still
<benishor> Hi all. I upgraded today from 13.04 to 13.10 and ran into the following issue: I have a simple opengl + freeglut3 program that compiles just fine, but at runtime yields:  Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-version.c: 224: _dl_check_map_versions: Assertion `needed != ((void *)0)' failed!
<benishor> can anybody help me out with this please? it seems to be triggered by having glut linked
<benishor> same program was running just fine on 13.04
<benishor> I like 13.10 just fine so far and I would love to keep using it
<benishor> but I don't really get the error
<benishor> here's the output of strace: http://hq.scene.ro/strace.txt
<benishor> and here's output from LD_DEBUG=all http://hq.scene.ro/ld_debug.txt
<bjsnider> benishor, definitely too technical a question for this humble channel
<bjsnider> it's also offtopic. it's your deal, not ubuntu
<benishor> bjsnider: sorry, I thought that's where I might find technical people
<benishor> any clue for where I can find them?
<bjsnider> i'm not sending you into another channel for something that's a personal project of yours
<bjsnider> you can ask in a ml or something
<benishor> bjsnider: it's not my personal project, it's a libs fuckage after the upgrade
<benishor> and since I don't even know what the error means I thought someone could enlighten me so I can even have a slight clue of how to fix it
<rohan> benishor: in my experience, the fastest way to get in touch with "technical people" is to file a bug on launchpad
<rohan> against the relevant package
<bjsnider> if you think you have abug that affects others too you should file a bug
<benishor> rohan: I traced that back to libxdmcp6, which X depends on
<benishor> but the thing is glut might only be the trigger
<benishor> I can't file a bug until I'm certain it's a bug
<rohan> at least file the bug, other experienced people can triage
<benishor> and in order to do that I would need to know what that error means
<rohan> or it will closed
<benishor> rohan: ok, thanks for the suggestion
<benishor> bjsnider: thank you as well
<amuva> I have Nexus 4 with Android 4.3 and my Ubuntu 13.10 or 13.04 can not see it when I connect it to USB. Anyone has same problem? It was working with Android 4.2.
<wilee-nilee> amuva, You looked in home to see if they show in the side panel
<wilee-nilee> if you have showing mounts off on the desktop they wont show there.
<wilee-nilee> amuva, Does it show in a lsusb command?
<amuva> wilee-nilee: no, if I connect my phone and enter lspci, my phone does not show
<amuva> it was showing when I had Android 4.2
<amuva> now my phone is charging only
<amuva> Look like Google had to make some changes to MTP file system
<wilee-nilee> amuva, You have not answered any question, I have android 4.3 on my nexus 7 it shows just fine.
<amuva> no
<wilee-nilee> no on all the questions, you looked at the lsusb command and home?
<wilee-nilee> usb is lsusb
<amuva> sorry, yes. there is nothing if I enter lsusb as well as home
<wilee-nilee> amuva, I would try another usb cord, it may be a something with the nexus 4 probably, not the android it show here.
<amuva> OK thank you
<wilee-nilee> you have the developer set
<wilee-nilee> usb debugging
<amuva> yes
<amuva> it was working when  I had 4.2
<wilee-nilee> I suspect it is a nexus 4 issue
<wilee-nilee> it does not help to keep repeating that it means nothing heree.
<amuva> looks like it
<wilee-nilee> amuva, You might ask in #android and if rooted #android-root
<amuva> Thank you, I will
<zeep> editing the distribution for a ppa in the sources configuration doesn't seem to work
<wilee-nilee> !details | zeep
<ubottu> zeep: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zeep> well i found a work around. i just though i'd share here
<zeep> i can give more info though if needed
<wilee-nilee> zeep, This is support full disclosure, that makes sense is important.
<zeep> alright one second
<wilee-nilee> honestly iot sound like you had to fix what you don't understand and probably still don't, ppa's are not supported here anyway.
<zeep> no, it's the sources configuration gui isn't working properly
<zeep> *that isn't
<wilee-nilee> zeep, sources configuration gui? you mean software sources?
<zeep> yeah
<wilee-nilee> works fine here
<zeep> edit a ppa line, and change the distro
<zeep> *distro release name
<wilee-nilee> zeep, distro what do yhou mean?
<zeep> from saucy to raring for example
<wilee-nilee> zeep, That is the wrong palce to do it any way, you would use the sources.list or sources.list.s anyway
<wilee-nilee> sources.list.d
<zeep> then what's this for?
<zeep> it's not a big deal. it works if you just add in the line instead of editing
<wilee-nilee> zeep, PPA"s are not supported nor are out of the releases additions, so it is a moot point really.
<zeep> well it's not just for ppa's
<zeep> both methods end with the same result. nothing to get hyped about :)
<wilee-nilee> zeep, notice in this image I changed the bottom from saucy to raring, like I said works here. http://imagebin.org/273627
<wilee-nilee> are you sure you know how to do it, is it a bug with your setup maybe.
<zeep> i know how to do it. it just so happens doing it via an edit didn't work for me
<zeep> you are using 13.10 right?
<wilee-nilee> zeep, Did it ask for your pasword?
<zeep> wilee-nilee, yeah
<zeep> wait a second
<zeep> it worked for a different source line
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-06
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<smoser> anyone else have non-working screensaver in utopic ?
<smoser> since mid last week, my doesn't turn off after idle timeout
<vitimiti> Hi
<lordievader> o/
 * genii makes more coffee
<Asus1> elky, i love yoy
<Asus1> elky, i love you
<Asus1> !ops | i love you elky
<ubottu> i love you elky: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ObrienDave> oh sure, call the ops on yourself. sheesh
<Asus1> !ops | i love you elky
<Asus1> !ops | i love you elky
<genii> Asus1: It is inappropriate behaviour for this channel. You already know better.
<Asus1> genii, but i love her
<genii> Any more and it's +b for you here.
<Asus1> genii, words of wind
<Asus1> elky, i love you
<UserError> Is this for talk about 14.04.2 ?
<maxb> No, for 14.10
<UserError> Where can I talk about 14.04.2
<genii> UserError: In the regular #ubuntu support channel
<UserError> ok so i was told to come here regarding xorg 1.16 on 14.04
 * rww looks at scrollback
<UserError> since the 14.04.2 isn't out yet and the canonical x team ppa is iffy
<UserError> the 1.16 edgers ppa only works for utopic i think
<rww> looks like. since you're not on utopic though, that's nothing to do with here. I will apply a cluebat to the person who sent you this way :\
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-07
<FIFOd> So I got into a pickle with my nvidia drivers. I did a sudo-apt get upgrade and got and got this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1370859 Trying to switch back to nouveau driver and I get this error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1369398 Any ideas on how to work around this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1370859 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331 (Ubuntu) "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.16.0-16-generic (x86_64)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1369398 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu) "package nvidia-331 331.89-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 8" [High,Confirmed]
<FIFOd> hehe
<FIFOd> http://pastebin.com/tqHeaCxE
<lordievader> Good morning.
<susundberg> _o/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<vitimiti> Hi
<xubuntu47w> where can i find a summary of all known issues in the beta? i'd like to check whether a bug is already reported or not
<k1l_> launchpad.net
<elfy> xubuntu ones that we're specifically worried are on the release notes
<k1l_> that is the official bugtracker. you can use the search or see the specific package and click on the bugs tab
<elfy> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/defects for everything reported on images
<elfy> and as k1l_ says - all is on launchpad somewhere
<xubuntu47w> okay thanks!
<elfy> if it IS xubuntu specific - what is it?
<xubuntu47w> no it's about the FDE if you remember it
<elfy> nope - rings no bells
<xubuntu47w> i was here some time ago and you confirmed the issue back then
<elfy> I'm getting on - I have trouble remembering yesterday :)
<elfy> xubuntu47w: tbh - I'm more likely to remember things that are associated with *real* nicks than generated ones like xubuntu47w
<xubuntu47w> if disk encryption is enabled while installation then it won't work on boot
<elfy> I do remember
<xubuntu47w> yes i see but i didn't have an account back then and while creating one for reporting it failed so i still have no account
<elfy> sso account?
<xubuntu47w> ubuntu one account
<elfy> yea - just try again - if it failed I'd guess you'll not get e-mail issues
<xubuntu47w> do i need an account to check whether it is already reported? sorry, i don't have much experience reporting or searching issues
<elfy> no - you should be able to search without one
<elfy> I'd expect that to be reported somewhere
<xubuntu47w> preferably on launchpad?
<elfy> xubuntu doesn't test that - not sure about other flavours - but Ubuntu does test lvm and encryption
<xubuntu47w> it seems to affect all flavors
<elfy> what exactly is the bug?
<lordievader> elfy: Kubuntu does too. Or at least they did previously.
<xubuntu47w> i think i found a report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1362333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1362333 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "After reboot of Ubuntu Gnome installation, password for LVM encryption is not accepted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elfy> xubuntu47w: cool - was just looking at that one
<elfy> hi lordievader :)
<lordievader> o/
<xubuntu47w> the last comment (martin) presumes that it is a plymouth issue but it also won't work in advanced-recovery mode
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-08
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> pretty good thanks lordievader - you?
<lordievader> Still a bit tired, just woke up.
<elfy> :)
<vitimiti> Hi
<lordievader> o/
<lordievader> How are you, vitimiti?
<vitimiti> Fine, lordievader :)
<vitimiti> I can't seem to create this dammed emulator from the SDK
<lordievader> What emulator?
<vitimiti> For the Ubuntu touch. But now it's downloading, I think this might be it
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<gompa> on 14.10 libvirt keeps asking for a password when trying to connect to ssh+qemu (and the server receives the wrong password) but iam 100% sure iam using the right password ( i can login with it over virsh) anyone else having this problem ?
<vitimiti> Hi
<lordievader> Hey vitimiti, how are you?
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-09
<LawnGnome_> has anyone had any issues upgrading from an installation that originally had unity but removed that and installed gnome?
<alvin> Hi people, can someone here do me a favor and check the version of the Intel e1000e driver in 14.10? My network stopped working a week ago. (on 14.04) and it might be the driver version.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<vitimiti> Hi
<lordievader> Good morning, vitimiti
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<vitimiti> Good, thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<gnome-of-lawn> I installed GNOME over Unity. When i upgrade to Utopic will Unity try to install itself again?
<arpd> has anyone had any problem with nvidia drivers recently? they were working a while ago but now the module they're generating is bad (i.e. I get the error: "[    2.122278] nvidia: Unknown symbol mcount (err 0)"); and for some reason nvidia-current is also pulling in nvidia-prime and bbswitch-dkms?
<gnome-of-lawn> I installed GNOME over Unity. When i upgrade to Utopic will Unity try to install itself again?
<arpd> it doesn't seem to matter which nvidia driver version I use, I've tried some from xorg-edgers and there's no difference; I just tried installing gcc/g++ 4.8 and setting that as the default via update-alternatives, and that made no difference
<high-rez> Is KF5 slated to be part of utopic ?
<lordievader> high-rez: Yes and no. By default it will ship with Plasma4 but there is a ppa available by the Kubuntu team which provides Plasma5.
<tropicflite> hi all. anyone else have ack-grep break in 14.10?
<vitimiti> Bye
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-10
<vitimiti> Hi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<knittl> hi. I'm experiencing problems with gnome-shell (not sure if it's a problem with gnome-staging or the system itself). After logging in in gdm my screen stays black (sometimes the wallpaper shows). Mouse is not visible either. no shell or whatsoever. anybody else having similar problems?
<qengho> knittl: painting, mouse, sounds like a video problem. Like, GPU acceleration support is broken or something.
<facepalm> knittl, what does .xsession-errors say?
<tropicflite> found another package that broke on the upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10. gtypist
<tropicflite> so that and ack-grep so far.
<tropicflite> not too bad
<brainwash__> ack-grep is broken?
<tropicflite> for me it is
<brainwash__> how did you manage to break it? :>
<tropicflite> mind if I paste about 6 lines?
<brainwash__> use a pastebin service
<tropicflite> ok
<brainwash__> gtypist seems to work fine here
<tropicflite> hang on, pastebin is fighting with me
<tropicflite> ok, sorry about that. here's the paste
<tropicflite> http://pastebin.com/TDwBtqWA
<tropicflite> looks like everything's ok till line 20
<facepalm> http://pastebin.com/2EAm6vBD
<brainwash__> bug 985749
<ubottu> bug 985749 in ack (Ubuntu) "package ack (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/ack', which is the diverted version of `/usr/bin/ack-grep'" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985749
<brainwash__> read comment #2
<tropicflite> ok, let me see if I aliased something and forgot about it
<tropicflite> it's happened before
<tropicflite> I don't see one
<tropicflite> is it a link?  hmm..
<brainwash__> remove /usr/bin/ack and try again
<brainwash__> also, read the manual page of dpkg-divert
<tropicflite> both ack and ack-grep have been purged
<tropicflite> I tried checking for symbolic links like this:
<tropicflite> find -L /usr/bin -xtype l -samefile /usr/bin/ack
<tropicflite> but it returned nothing
<tropicflite> let me read that man page
<brainwash__> ah, found something
<tropicflite> maybe dpkg-divert --remove ack-grep ?
<brainwash__> http://beyondgrep.com/install/
<brainwash__> "$ sudo dpkg-divert --local --divert /usr/bin/ack --rename --add /usr/bin/ack-grep"
<brainwash__> I guess so
<brainwash__> so yeah, the package is not broken in ubuntu 14.10 :)
<brainwash__> now I'm curious about gtypist, is it the same install error?
<tropicflite> the line I posted above worked
<tropicflite> sudo dpkg-divert --remove ack-grep
<tropicflite> so yes, it's not an ubuntu problem
<tropicflite> not sure how the package got diverted in the first place
<tropicflite> but thanks for finding that man entry
<brainwash__> :)
<tropicflite> also the issue with gtypist isn't serious. It still installs, but with an error
<tropicflite> so I'm good to go
<brainwash__> alright
<brainwash__> maybe it's worth filing a bug report for it
<tropicflite> Error while merging /usr/share/doc-base/gtypist-cs with /usr/share/doc-base/gtypist-en: format html already defined.
<tropicflite> but as I mentioned it doesn't stop it from installing
<tropicflite> let me go take a look at /usr/share/doc-base/gtypist-en
<brainwash__> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=709649
<ubottu> Debian bug 709649 in gtypist "gtypist: Error merging doc-base files: format html already defined" [Normal,Fixed]
<tropicflite> it appears to be the the GNU Typist Manual, but it's truncated after line 15
<brainwash__> should be fixed in version 2.9.5-1
<tropicflite> that does appear to be the bug, but it's not fixed in the latest version
<brainwash__> but it needs to be synced to ubuntu from debian unstable
<tropicflite> nevermind, I have version 2.9.4
<tropicflite> it's fixed in 2.9.5-1
<brainwash__> it will be fixed in 15.04 then
<tropicflite> so I'll just have to wait
<brainwash__> well, you could go ahead and just install the debian package
<tropicflite> true..
<tropicflite> ok, thanks again for the help
<brainwash__> you're welcome
<twirm> After upgrading to from 14.04 to 14.10 I had to create a new apparmor profile for Docker with aa-genprof, I'm still not able to run containers on the install
<twirm> sudo docker pull ubuntu:latest
<jtaylor> there is a kernel issue
<jtaylor> it should get fixed soon
<twirm> sorry about the spam
<twirm> thank you for your answer
<jtaylor> workaround is reverting to an older kernel
<twirm> is there a preffered kernel to install for running Docker containers?
<jtaylor> anything relatively recent should work
<jtaylor> does docker already support usernamespaces?
<jtaylor> that would need 3.12
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-11
<Nothing_Much> OMG Nvidia's gonna support Mir 100%!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Morning elfy, how are you doing?
<elfy> good thanks - watching the world go by today though - how are you?
<lordievader> Having breakfast and coffee, can't complain.
<vitimiti> Hi
<lordievader> Good morning vitimiti, how are you doing?
<vitimiti> Hi, lordievader, fine, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> hi all
<knittl> hi guys. anybody else using gnome 3.14 from gnome-staging ppa?
<knittl> gnome-shell won't start since 3 days ago :(
<knittl> but I'm not finding any evidence on the internet that this is happening to anybody else
<knittl> how can I find out why gnome-shell fails to come up?
<knittl> where is everyone?
<dreamcat4> hi. any chance we can have a way to re-install grub / re-scan boot partitions from the .ISO ?
<dreamcat4> the installer seems to do that. i mean for to repair a bad grub (so not to have to re-install the whole ubuntu OS again)
<dreamcat4> many thanks for any consideration
<lordievader> knittl: Is your ~/.xsession-errors filled with errors?
<lordievader> dreamcat4: That is already possible, just invoke the installed manually.
<dreamcat4> lordievader: sorry, can you please clarify? That would be very useful to me right now
<knittl> lordievader: no, not really. although it has errors (not sure if related to this very problem)
<knittl> openConnection: connect: No such file or directory and cannot connect to brltty at :0
<lordievader> dreamcat4: Load a live-cd/usb, mount /boot run "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=<mount-point-of-/boot> /dev/<your-drive>
<lordievader> knittl: It is able to start X (after login).
<dreamcat4> thanks lordievader! but will that re-scan my HDD for the windows and linux boot partitions and create a new grub.cfg ?
<lordievader> dreamcat4: Hmm, for that you can also use update-grub2, but yes.
<knittl> lordievader: I guess … no mouse yesterday, but mouse today. I can start firefox from tty with DISPLAY=:0 firefox
<knittl> but without window decorations
<knittl> so it looks like that gnome-shell or gtk is not running properly
<lordievader> knittl: Surely sounds like that.
<lordievader> Unfortunately I don't have any experience with Gnome3.
<knittl> alright. thanks anyway
<dreamcat4> lordievader: will that install grub onto my existing MBR partition ? i don't want to muck windows up
<knittl> dreamcat4: you said you wanted to re-install grub
<lordievader> dreamcat4: Yes, well part will go the the MBR. How else do you want to do it?
<lordievader> dreamcat4: Are you running Utopic?
<dreamcat4> lordievader: no that's fine. i'm just being paranoid i guess
<dreamcat4> recently upgraded from 14.04 -> 14.10. by usb key is still 14.04 though
<lordievader> dreamcat4: Running a development release might not be the best option for you.
<dreamcat4> hibernate mode is why. that didn't work properly for me on 14.04 LTS
<lordievader> Not to be offensive, but installing/updating a bootmanager is, i.m.o., part of the basic skill set you need if you are going to run a development release.
<dreamcat4> don't worry i'll be ok. to rephase my original suggestion - maybe provide a graphical way to run those 'grub-install' or 'update-grub2' commands
<dreamcat4> you know, for noobs and people like me who aren't as knowledgable
<dreamcat4> because when i go to this web page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<dreamcat4> the recommended graphical boot-repair tool is A) 3rd party download B) didn't work anymore
<lordievader> Pff, no idea. I trust CLI tools more anyways.
<knittl> dreamcat4: gui tools are rarely available when it comes down to system and boot level stuff
<knittl> using dev releases and "there should be a gui tool for noobs" doesn't go well together :)
<lordievader> +1
<dreamcat4> sorry - i'm not sure why my suggestion is a bad one. clearly i've had massive issues today
<lordievader> dreamcat4: What issues?
<dreamcat4> just getting grub re-installed / repaired. i'm not the only guy who has had these sorts of problems either
<knittl> how did your grub get broken?
<lordievader> dreamcat4: You are running a development release, breakage is to be expected. Besided when you aare running a development release repairing grub should be a piece of cake, else don't run a development release.
<dreamcat4> i think next month it's going to be released, right ?
<knittl> yes
<knittl> but right now it's still in development
<dreamcat4> so i downloaded the nightly ISO, will re-install from scratch. problem solved.
<dreamcat4> then upgrade it next month to the proper release
<knittl> I don't understand what you are trying to achieve
<ObrienDave> neither does he
<dreamcat4> well a re-install from scratch will find again my windows boot partition - so at least i will be able to boot back into windows again
<lordievader> Nighlty still sounds like development.
<lordievader> Nightly*
<dreamcat4> b/c hibernation doesn't work on 14.04...
<ObrienDave> dreamcat4, do you have a swap partition?
<lordievader> dreamcat4: Did you investigate why it didn't work?
<knittl> dreamcat4: but since you have already installed it, why don't you just re-install grub?
<dreamcat4> i believe it's just a lot easier way since ubuntu doesn't have any official grub-repair tool
<dreamcat4> i know that grub didn't work because my 'grub.cfg' file disappeared entirely
<knittl> dreamcat4: I assume with "any official grub-repair tool", you mean a graphical one? because the official canonical way to repair grub is to simply reinstall it with "update-grub"
<penguin42> dreamcat4: Is your /boot full?
<dreamcat4> knittl: doesn't work from usb key. there's a web page about it. i got the same error message as other people on serverfault
<dreamcat4> too much hassle
<knittl> sure it works from usb key. I've done it multiple times in the past
<dreamcat4> penguin42: no it's probably fine. but since i have to *move* my linux partition anyways i might aswell install fresh
<penguin42> dreamcat4: OK, it's just not uncommon on Ubuntu to sometimes fill /boot if you have a separate one and that generally causes chaos
<lordievader> dreamcat4: What was the exact command you used to try and repair your grub?
<dreamcat4> lordievader: sorry i've since rebooted 14.04 usb key. so can't go back to check up on which cmds i used
<knittl> let's see if ppa-purge fixes my gnome mess
<knittl> dreamcat4: sure, you could mount your home partition and look at the contents of your .bash_history file
<dreamcat4> well.. i'm also about to overwrite that usb key with a 14.10 desktop ISO img
<dreamcat4> knittl: and not sure if i can mount ext /home on mac os x ?
<dreamcat4> well - maybe with some 3rd party tool or something
<lordievader> dreamcat4: Again I advice against installing Utopic at this time, wait a month for it to be released.
<knittl> you are running a live system, right? so you can mount your partition. and before you said something about windows. I'm very confused about your system configuration
<ObrienDave> in about 2.5 weeks
<dreamcat4> anyway, lordievader this was the error i got: http://askubuntu.com/questions/254491/failed-to-get-canonical-path-of-cow
<dreamcat4> it's a common enough issue from the usb stick
<knittl> I don't have a graphical environment right now, I cannot click your link
<lordievader> knittl: elinks!!!
<dreamcat4> knittl: curl , wget :)
<knittl> lordievader: yeah, I used elinks a lot to search for bugreports
<knittl> but I don't have a screen instance running, so it's very annoying to get that link into my elinks
<lordievader> Debootstrapping is made a whole lot harder if you cannot pull in that one meta package that pulls in all the necessary bits... :(
<knittl> besides, I want to fix my own problems first :)
<labsin> Does anyone know since when systemd was the default in Utopic?
<labsin> or why it runs on the latest daily image
<knittl> wooohooo, I think I fixed it
<knittl> after purging all ppas
<knittl> and rebooting several times :]
<knittl> labsin: afaik utopic still runs on upstart
<labsin> knittl, I just did a new install and when I do 'ps -aux | grep systemd' I get: /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd --daemon and /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd --daemon
<knittl> labsin: what does ls -ld /sbin/init print?
<labsin> upstart
<knittl> so it still uses upstart as init system. no idea what systemd-udevd is for
<labsin> nevermind then
<labsin> My desktop stopped booting and I saw a bunch of systemd lines in syslog
<knittl> labsin: ubuntu gnome?
<labsin> knittl, No standard
<knittl> hm. no idea then. my gnome started working two days back
<labsin> I had to reïnstall. It was something with the graphics. On a fresh install, it still doesn't boot on the mesa drivers :S only on fglrx
<knittl> nice touch on that reïnstall :]
<labsin> knittl, Sorry, it's in my local language :)
<knittl> I like it! (and it makes sense)
<labsin> I now installed with btrfs and install apt-btrfs-snapshot to see if it could come handy sometime
<labsin> Anyone know what package the aditional packages installantion in system settings is from?
<labsin> Cause it doesn't remove fglrx-updates-core when switching to xorg drivers
<genii> Not sure why but latest dist-upgrade wanted to install a crapload of libmir things even though I have only Kubuntu installed.
<labsin> anyone else that can't login with radeon drivers (I think after the mesa update)
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-12
<TheClitCommander> yo
<TheClitCommander> !ops
<TheClitCommander> ;
<Mikaela> Hi, is there a known issue or workaround about nm-applet claiming that networkmanager isn't running even when it is? I am using systemd.
<Mikaela> I think I found the error and now Google is giving results that can be useful.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<vitimiti> Hi
<lordievader> Hey vitimiti, how are you?
<vitimiti> lordievader, fine, thanks
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-05
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<freeroute> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi freeroute
<Alpha256> Hi, I upgraded to from vivid to Wily Beta2 -- I have a problem with installing 'aptitude' though --  aptitude : Depends: libxapian22v5 but it is not going to be installed
<Alpha256> It seems that I have libxapian22 installed.  If I try to force install libxapian22v5 apt proposes to remove kubuntu-desktop....
<Alpha256> In fact, there are more packages that are held back by this: akregator baloo-utils kaddressbook knotes kontact korganizer libbaloofiles4 libbaloopim4 libbalooxapian4 libqgpgme1 python-xapian synaptic
<Alpha256> Any ideas on how to resolve this ?
<Alpha256> Aptitude could probably help a bit more, but I can't install it for the same reason...
<BluesKaj> Alpha256:  dist-upgrade will install the held packages
<BluesKaj> use apt or apt-get aptitude is getting old
<k1l> "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in a pastebin could give some clue
<k1l> and aptitude is somewhat abandonded after several issues, iirc
<BluesKaj> yeah, aptitude old , but it's still supported
<BluesKaj> is old
<Alpha256> dist-upgrade did not help in this case. I made some progress with apt remove libxapian22 (which took kubuntu-desktop); install libxapian22v5 kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> odd usually apt dist-upgrade will install held packages, unless there are dependency problems
<BluesKaj> I have seldom used full-upgrade , and my packages are all up to date
<k1l> BluesKaj: apt is the new apt-get
<k1l> dist-upgrade was misleading to making a release upgrade, so some users avoid that. apt now calls it full-upgrade
<BluesKaj> k1l:  yeah, Ive been using apt for a while now
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade use to be the command to upgrade to a new release, I remember using it many times
<k1l> BluesKaj: well, apt-get was used differently in the old days. now we have do-release-upgrade and the gui programs.
<k1l> iirc debian is still using "fiddeling with the sources.list and running dist-upgrade" to upgrade
<BluesKaj> reverted  jessie for a while after plasma5/kf5 was mucking things up at it's beginning alpha release on kubuntu, but i didn't notice much difference with apt dist-upgrade
<Alpha256> ok, I've got it resolved... It turned out aptitude resolved it ... I had to actually downgrade some packages that I still had lingering around from a CI ppa
<BluesKaj> Alpha256:  comment the ppas in the sources.list or remove it , it will continue to cause problems otherwise
<k1l> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<BluesKaj> or remoce it from /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<BluesKaj> remove
<Troubadour> Hi there was a call for iso testing Ubuntu Studio 15:10, so I am trying (first time). I just installed Ubuntu studio Wily (daily build yesterday) in a Virtualbox. The recommended 8G storage was too small, 10G did it. What is the best way to report. (I get lost in the QA tracker website)
<BluesKaj> Troubadour:  which chat called for the testing of Ubuntu Studio 15:10?  perhaps #ubuntu-devel ?
<Troubadour> No, it was in the ubuntustudio mailing lists
<Troubadour> I also said this in #ubuntu-devel, I am getting some help there. Thx anyway
<Troubadour> I mean #ubuntustudio-devel
<BluesKaj> Troubadour:  right
<goddard> i'm having an issues on wily werewolf but it is never registered as a bug.  Basically the laptop will wake from suspend properly, but then go back into a suspend mode at  │ bdmurray
<goddard>                  | random intervals.  I have to wake it up by pressing a button on my keyboard and then it will wake up.  Shortly after that it will go into suspend on its own again.  It    │ beisner
<goddard>                  | does this over and over again unless I reboot.y
<goddard> anyone home?
<goddard> la la la
<goddard> i don't think unstable versions of Ubuntu will "Break your computer" btw
<goddard> might break the operating system and make the computer unusable
<goddard> without reinstall
<tsimonq2> goddard: figure of speech ;)
<goddard> tsimonq2: gotcha now help me with my bug :D
 * tsimonq2 backs off
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-06
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<freeroute> hi BluesKaj
<vertago1> I am having issues with random kde apps locking up when I try to open a file. It doesn't always happen so it is hard to submit a good bug report.
<BluesKaj> hey freeroute
<BluesKaj> vertago1:  are your packages up to date?
<vertago1> I just did an update so i will have to restart sddm or reboot if I want to make sure everything is reloaded.
<vertago1> Any tips on what I should I do to isolate the problem when it happens? I was thinking to try and get a core dump using gdb while the app is locked up
<vertago1> BluesKaj, most of the packages were up-to-date. I usually run dist-upgrade atleast once a day. The updates I just installed were mostly gtk, apt, related with the kde-thumbnailers too
<BluesKaj> vet any ppas?
<BluesKaj> vertago1: ^
<vertago1> canonical partners, and dl.google.com/linux/dev/ stable main for chrome
<vertago1> I saw a similar problem that was more readily reproducable with okteta, but it was already fixed
<vertago1> I just got it to happen again
<vertago1> I am going to try to get a core dump
<vertago1> The top of the stack is: #0  0x00007f4b9196f8dd in poll () at ../sysdeps/unix/syscall-template.S:81
<vertago1> #1  0x00007f4b8a2c61ec in g_main_context_iterate (priority=2147483647, n_fds=9, fds=0x17899e0, timeout=<optimized out>, context=0x7f4b780016f0) at /build/glib2.0-3UmwzF/glib2.0-2.46.0/./glib/gmain.c:4135
<vertago1> #2  0x00007f4b8a2c61ec in g_main_context_iterate (context=context@entry=0x7f4b780016f0, block=block@entry=1, dispatch=dispatch@entry=1, self=<optimized out>) at /build/glib2.0-3UmwzF/glib2.0-2.46.0/./glib/gmain.c:3835
<vertago1> #3  0x00007f4b8a2c62fc in g_main_context_iteration (context=0x7f4b780016f0, may_block=1)
<vertago1>     at /build/glib2.0-3UmwzF/glib2.0-2.46.0/./glib/gmain.c:3901
<vertago1> #4  0x00007f4b8e7cd27f in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) ()
<vertago1>     at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5
<jonathan_> if i install beta 2 of 15.10 now, will i have a regular 15.10 system after it is released (22nd) or will it keep saying that i have a development build?
<k1l_> its going regular with the updates
<vertago1> I restared sddm to see if the kde-thumbnailers update was the problem
<vertago1> or glib
<jonathan_> k1l_: including the kernel lines and identifications?
<k1l_> jonathan_: everything.
<jonathan_> thanks
<k1l_> but that means you are on the general packages and did not isntall special development stuff (like mainline kernels) yourself
<jonathan_> yeah i'm just concerned with not having 2-year old applications. Most linux distributions in the "stable" line really have way old software and you need "unstable" or whatever to get anything that is remotely the newest version.
<jonathan_> like debian stable (jessie) still has Squid at version 4, while version 5 was released in last Januari.
<jonathan_> unfortunately that often also means to get all of the experimental stuff that goes on in the distribution/kernel/whatever system itself.
<jonathan_> since it is mostly a single big package you're getting.
<k1l_> jonathan_: debian stable is a lot worse than ubuntu LTS, imho
<jonathan_> i know, that's true or it was said to me that that was so..
<jonathan_> lemme check something :p.
<jonathan_> well i thought restoring a running virtualbox instance of a live session of ubuntu was going to work :p, but I guess I'm just new to these things....
<jonathan_> anway
<jonathan_> anyway*.
<jonathan_> oh lol my own mistake :p.
<jonathan_> i unmounted the DVD image that it was depending on.
<vertago1> yeah removing the live CD during the live CD session will mess things up
<jonathan_> ;-).
<jonathan_> so yeah, it seems also (k)ubuntu 14.04 has Squid at version 3.3.8, which was released in july of 2013......
<jonathan_> and you're telling me that's not bad ;-).
<k1l_> jonathan_: well. its part of the release system. there are freezes prior to the release. and most packages dont get version updates (just security and heavy bug fixing patches, which dont increase the version number)
<jonathan_> yeah i guess... i know, I think.
<k1l_> jonathan_: so if you are a "i want the latest all the time" you want to use a rolling release distro, with all the downsides of that
<jonathan_> is there really not a good way to find alternative repos like it has in e.g. openSUSE?
<jonathan_> right, rolling release.
<jonathan_> it's just that software and the base system itself should not be intrinsically dependent on one another.
<k1l_> ubuntu got the PPA system
<jonathan_> i know but it's always a pain finding those other ppas
<jonathan_> right
<k1l_> but you need to get rid of the "i need the latest" to "do i really need the latest or do i just want the latest"
<jonathan_> hey, come one, don't be like that.
<jonathan_> for e.g. squid it is pretty essential.
<jonathan_> if you use an older version of squid it has ssl-bump issues because the latest codecs/ciphers are not supported.
<jonathan_> and "modern" browsers are pushing a security enforcement model on ssl/tls
<jonathan_> but it's pretty normal, and also pretty common and natural to want latest-release versions, since that is what the authors are also pushing, unless you have reasons not to follow that.
<jonathan_> there is no reason to live in a 2-year old software landscape, usually.
<jonathan_> e.g. NetworkManager has certain VPN features that I need at version 1.0
<jonathan_> not sure about anything else it offers though.
<jonathan_> the funny thing is that suse, no matter how detestable in other areas, has a really easy way to install newer-version software because there are scores of people running their own repos.
<k1l_> ubuntu got PPAs. they are linked on launchpad.
<jonathan_> mostly because they all just use the suse build service i believe.
<jonathan_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=network-manager -- impossible to find a 1.0 build unless you choose "daily unstable"
<k1l_> networkmanager is called stable 1.0 on 19.12.2014. so no wonder its not in 14.04
<jonathan_> sure, that's not what I'm saying, I'm just looking at how hard it is to install it manually
<jonathan_> But it's version 1.0 in Wily, so that's good (for me) (not that that matters all that much here)....
<jonathan_> there are no ppas that actually have 1.0 for ....whatever, it's just what you find if you search Launchpad for this. Just a simple example, of what I was trying or might have been trying to do.
<jonathan_> Even the ppa I mentioned (daily trunk builds) is not updated for 2 years :p.
<jonathan_> by contrast in openSUSE within 1 minute you will have found 6 different builds of 1.0 network-manager by 6 different people ;-).
<jonathan_> i was just wondering if i was missing something in ubuntu (due to my own fault) but I guess this is just the way it is..... ;?
<jonathan_> opensuse 13.2 (stable) also has nm at version 0.8
<jonathan_> or something
<jonathan_> it is just rather easy, if still annoying, to install a newer version if you want.
<k1l_> the PPAs do use a build system too at launchpad. so if there is no one who thinks that a NM 1.0 is mandatory and the old and patched versions are fine? go and make a PPA
<jonathan_> rather hard is it, to admit that something is true.
<k1l_> jonathan_: you made it look like everyone is needing that asap. (because that seems the case on suse?) but in general it doesnt look like that to me
<jonathan_> i do not speak for everyone, just for myself in this case.
<jonathan_> and no that is not or does not seem(?) the case on suse
<jonathan_> there is no difference there, from what i know.
<jonathan_> and
<jonathan_> making a ppa just so i don't need to compile it myself, kinda defeats the purpose of not compiling it yourself, now does it ? ;-).
<jonathan_> opensuse, for some reason, just has hideous fonts. I have seen other people mention it that only Ubuntu has good looking fonts for some reason.
<jonathan_> just fire up the installer. You see it right away. By contrast any Ubuntu installer will have good looking fonts by default.
<jonathan_> it is just a ...slight to the eyes to have to look at fonts that .... whatever the reason is. You can spend so much time on a system and then if that part is not covered, the whole thing really becomes rather pointless.
<jonathan_> but if you want to know more :p. Their package system runs at least twice as slow as debian's and won't function at all without an internet connection (not even for checking info on packages).
<jonathan_> of course they will all say that they just go grab a cup of coffee while it's loading :P. lol.
<jonathan_> a sudo su session (or whatever, sudo bash) won't function with X by default. You're not really supposed to use sudo, only su.
<k1l_> if you dont agree with the maintainers packaging or think there is a bug, file a bug. i bet the maintainer can in detail tell you if your requested version bumb is needed or not
<k1l_> sudo and X dont mix well, anyway.
<jonathan_> you still think my concern is with the distribution, that I want the distribution to be different. I do not.
<jonathan_> that's like complaining to Microsoft that they don't ship Opera browser by default......
<k1l_> well, your complaint was that there is no NM 1.0 in 14.04 or in the PPA system.
<jonathan_> only the latter, not the former, I never said that about 14.04, that was about Squid.
<jonathan_> and I didn't say it generally about the ppa system, I was just looking for the best or fastest or easiest way to install it on my own. ;-).
<jonathan_> and really I'm doing this because I'm trying to or having to decide which Linux I'm going to go with this time :-/.
<jonathan_> benefits for ubuntu are: good looking, easy and well maintained package system, but a hard time installing something out of the box, or rather outside of the box.
<jonathan_> ubuntu: better model for sudo, generally feels less clumsy, and no hideous wallpapers and backgrounds like they have in suse
<jonathan_> generally apt is much more user friendly than zypper/yast.
<jonathan_> more pleasant to use.
<jonathan_> I ran the opensuse 13.2 live dvd, in a virtual machine on this laptop, and then I ran Kubuntu 14.04.3 in the same, Kubuntu was just twice as fast for some reason.
<jonathan_> opensuse has a nice rescue system (bare bones) that boots really fast
<k1l_> well, its up to you to decide :)
<jonathan_> commercial vendors usually ship their own .debs since Ubuntu is so popular, that's not the case for these open source packages such as NM but in this case there is no problem for me so I guess I'll just go ubuntu
<jonathan_> like Steam also has its own .deb available that will just install everything else for ya
<jonathan_> also for e.g. Opera browser, and Chrome.
<jonathan_> so in practice because of this in Ubuntu there is usually not really an issue or problem with it.
<jonathan_> and i compiled/compile squid myself anyway :p. :) :).
<jonathan_> but that's the reason I'm in this channel now :p. Wily has later versions ;-p.
<jonathan_> suse just has a massively useful mailinglist that's why I will just keep abusing that :p.
<jonathan_> haha.
<OerHeks> jonathan_, tell me what distro ships with chrom or opera, we are not allowed to do this.
<jonathan_> none but there are remote debs available.
<jonathan_> ie. opera offers its own .deb
<jonathan_> so you get the "vendors do their own packaging" model. which works as far as i'm concerned.
<OerHeks> As long as they provide a key to get a secure download, no problem.
<jonathan_> i don't think it is really all that unpleasant at all to install a lone .deb file....
<jonathan_> and it feels nice to keep your "own" software around.
<jonathan_> i don't think anyone cares about that really, if I download from Opera or Steam I'm not concerned with being hacked or anything.
<jonathan_> maybe for suse it is more of a concern because everyone and his lone monkey can offer a repo.
<jonathan_> and you have to trust the key of the repo based on no information really.
<jonathan_> there are definitely people with opensuse concerned about security for their (business) clients because this "third party repo" thing is so... prevalent.
<jonathan_> i mean even if there is a secure chain system in place, that doesn't mean a single individual or anything can't offer something malicious that might be attractive or used, ...
<jonathan_> lol, feels a bit like downloading cracks off the internet, through google I suppose/think, 90% chance it is malware :p.
<jonathan_> "there are no cracks, the crack is a lie".
<jonathan_> anyone know what the status is of aufs? the filesystem?
<jonathan_> and do you know of thin-LVM is supported by wily?
<jonathan_> i mean out of the box
<jonathan_> ie. if thin-provisioning-tools is installed by default and if the hooks for update-initramfs are present/installed?.
<jonathan_> i think i'm going to sell Ubuntu virtualbox images to Windows users :P.
<jonathan_> lol!
<jonathan_> provided i can get it to work faster than this....
<jonathan_> oh thin-provisioning is even in universe, never mind...
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-07
<bcx> wily manual gnome install: missing /dev/fd0 device on virtualbox, who brings up the virtual frame buffer device ?
<bcx> i may miss some packages bringing up /dev/fb0, any idea ?
<OerHeks> that /dev/fd0 = floppy drive
<Ben64> i think that was a typo
<OerHeks> maybe, yes. about that fb framebuffer, virtualbox does not use that, does it?
<bcx> yes talking about fb
<bcx> without guest additions it should
<lordievader> Good morning.
<freeroute> lordievader: \o
<lordievader> Hey freeroute
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<freeroute> hi, so according to this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule - because of the DebianImportFreeze, the only chance of requesting a package modification making a request on Launchpad ?
<freeroute> the thing I'm talking about specifically, is the inclusion of the +clipboard flag for vim. By default it is off, and needs the gtk version of vim to get the clipboard functionality. - http://kpaste.net/9494b8
<freeroute> so if vim can preferably be compiled with +clipboard flag without gtk dependency, that would be awesome.
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-08
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<vertago1_> I am running into an issue with CPU hotplugging on ubuntu 15.10 where when I bring a cpu offline and back online it isn't usable anymore
<vertago1_> until I reboot
<TJ-> vertago1_: I'd suggest reporting that in #ubuntu-kernel
<vertago1_> ok thanks
<dv_> I noticed that the wily repos still have gstreamer 1.5.91 , which is a development (= non-stable) release. will it be upgraded to 1.6 ?
<Pici> dv_: it looks like 1.6 is sitting in wily-proposed right now.. I'm not sure if that means it'll make it in for release though.
<dv_> it really should. using a development release is not recommended.
<TJ-> If there are no regression reports it'll be moved to -updates
<dv_> its similar to the old kernel versioning system, where odd numbers were development, even ones were stable releases.
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-09
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mcphail> "Warning: This image is oversized (which is a bug) and will not fit onto a standard 703MiB CD" -> "wily-desktop-amd64.iso       09-Oct-2015 08:07  1.2G" : Guys, I think that horse has bolted. Perhaps we can stop pretending it is ever going to fit and remove the ugly red warnings?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
 * tsimonq2 waves
<skyjumper> wily working flawlessly so far
<skyjumper> kudos
<Faux> Don't worry, a hundred new major updates will arrive tomorrow and something else will break; freezes be damned.
<skyjumper> no updates until final release, for me
<jtaylor> my root lvm device shows up as /dev/dm-0 in wily
<jtaylor> earlier it was always /dev/mapper/vg-lv
<jtaylor> is this normal?
<jtaylor> e.g. df -h /
<TJ-> jtaylor: /dev/mapper/ entries are symlinks to the node /dev/dm-X
<jtaylor> right, so its just the display that changed
<jtaylor> worse imo, I liked seeing which lvm volume was mounted where with df
<TJ-> I think you have an bugette there; I see DM names
<TJ-> Hmmm, yeah, I see the same thing for the root-fs; everything else is correct though.
<TJ-> jtaylor: caused by /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/functions::resolve_device() using readlink to resolve the $ROOT device named by root=
<jtaylor> TJ-: ah thanks for digging for the cause :)
<TJ-> "mount | grep ' / ' " re-translates that to confuse us, but the kernel doesn't lie: "grep ' / ' /proc/mounts"
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-10
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tsimonq2> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-3 (wily), package size 1461 kB, installed size 4450 kB
<tsimonq2> so it IS a package
<tsimonq2> when I do sudo apt-get install vlc, it says E: Unable to locate package vlc
<tsimonq2> can anyone help?
<lordievader> tsimonq2: Is the universe repo enabled?
<tsimonq2> let me pastebinit my sources.list for ya
<tsimonq2> lordievader: I am assuming it is, right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12734317/
<lordievader> tsimonq2: Universe is enabled, what does 'apt-cache search vlc' output?
<tsimonq2> with sudo?
<lordievader> tsimonq2: No need for sudo.
<tsimonq2> the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12734335/
<lordievader> tsimonq2: Interesting, what is the output of 'sudo apt-get update'?
<tsimonq2> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12734346/
<tsimonq2> lordievader: and if it helps, I am running in i386
<lordievader> tsimonq2: Now run the apt-cache search again.
<tsimonq2> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12734355/
<tsimonq2> woah
<lordievader> There we go, your sources were outdated.
<tsimonq2> was it *really* the fact that I didn't update my repo list
<tsimonq2> wow fail XD
 * tsimonq2 facepalms
<tsimonq2> well thank you
<lordievader> No problem ;)
<tsimonq2> see you over in #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<bcx> Has been libreoffice-style-crystal removed from wily ?
<baizon> hi, any troubles with 15.10?
<baizon> or can i upgrade? :D
<bcx> Anyone succeeded a wily luks-root ? I got KP trying in virtualbox.
<TJ-> bcx: I use LUKS for /boot/ and for the root LVM VG
<bcx> great, did you install with cd ot manual debootstrap ?
<bcx> TJ:- i use deboostrap to build systems on virtualbox, when using cryptoroot initramfs hook I got KP related to innotek (virtualbox) input device (keyboard ?) ?
<TJ-> I do it myself usually, but I tested the installer in a VM and it worked
<TJ-> bcx: that sounds unrelated to LUKS; that sounds like a missing/bad module in the initrd
<bcx> TJ-:  building without cryptoroot succeeds
<TJ-> bcx: can you capture the output to a pastebin?
<TJ-> bcx: do you get the systemd-cryptsetup prompt for the LUKS pass-phrase?
<bcx> TJ-: I can use serial console on virtualbox
<TJ-> bcx: I use a key-file so don't have to enter a pass-phrase
<bcx> TJ-:  i love passwords
<bcx> only stored on my biological ram :)
<TJ-> I only have to enter the passphrase for GRUB to unlock its root file-system
<bcx> ah ok
<bcx> my installer script supports prompting either in grub or initramfs, i remember that both failed but will retry
<bcx> will be back with logs in an hour or so, thanks TJ-
 * penguin42 wonders what gpu-manager is and wth it took 16s according to systemd-analyse
<TJ-> It's the tool for trying to ensure the correct drivers are in place, especially when Optimus chipsets are present
<bcx> TJ-: retried with serial console but I got interesting initramfs shell code on the real tty just before the KP, can it be redirected to serial ?
<bcx> TJ-: https://paste.debian.net/315269/
<bcx> on real tty i can see 'echo "Somtehing went badly wrong in the initramfs"', 'panic "please file a bug on initramfs-tools"'
<penguin42> TJ-: Yes, but the interesting question is why it took 16s to figure out that my boring old intel doesnt
<TJ-> bcx: "Spurious NAK" - suggests the Vbox devices are causing an issue
<TJ-> penguin42: "/var/log/gpu-manager.log" maybe?
<bcx> TJ-:  yes but here it talking about the serial link, not sure I get the same msg w/o serial console
<TJ-> bcx: does the guest have some vbox 'guest extensions' installed?
<bcx> TJ-:  not sure
<TJ-> bcx: oh, you mean the serio0 is the Vbox serial console as seen from the guest?
<bcx> i think so
<penguin42> TJ-: Nothing incorrect in there
<TJ-> penguin42: doesn't help there are no timestamps!
<bcx> when i boot normally and use pause I can see a full shell script sources outputed on real tty
<TJ-> bcx: you see the *source code* of a script?
<bcx> and finally KP not syncing: Attempted to kill init
<bcx> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> bcx: is each line preceeded with "+" symbols?
<penguin42> TJ-: Right, but there are timestamps in the journalctl -u   and that does show it taking 14 seconds
<TJ-> penguin42: can you use those to determine which gpu-manager operation took most of the time?
<penguin42> TJ-: No
<penguin42> TJ-: There are 4 moans of /etc/modprobe.d is not a file
<TJ-> penguin42: the biggest timestamp gap I see is after "Started Detect the available GPUs and deal with any system changes."
<TJ-> penguin42: 6 seconds here
<penguin42> TJ-: the other log mentioned grepping dmesg for 256=0  which sounds expensive
 * penguin42 would love to paste you the contents from mine, but konsole just doesn't want to do a copy today - sigh
<bcx> TJ-: no it it is really sources, not set -x output
<TJ-> penguin42: Personally I'd purge it: "gpu-manager -h" ==> "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<TJ-> bcx: so something is bad with the initrd.img then, rebuild it, test again
<TJ-> penguin42: apparently you can run it manually. maybe do that and see if it pauses between messages
<penguin42> TJ-: Yeh, it shouldn't take 6 seconds for you either - this machine is a crusty old core2 so I can see it taking longer, but 6 seconds during boot is still insane
<TJ-> penguin42: doesn't mean it is doing anything. It might be waiting from something to become available
<TJ-> penguin42: running it manually there is no pause
<penguin42> TJ-: That should be a dependency in the systemd config file for though shouldn't i
<penguin42> TJ-: Yeh similarly it's under a second here from a running system
<TJ-> penguin42: it starts when the DM is starting, so it is probably waiting for X or something
<penguin42> ls
<penguin42> oops
<penguin42> TJ-: It's a bit grim; C file spawning off a dmesg|grep to grep for pci ids
<TJ-> dmesg isn't large, so that shouldn't take a long time, unless dmesg is full of spam/errors
<penguin42> yeh only 880 lines
<bcx> TJ-: is there a simple way to pipe initramfs output to serial ?
<bcx> TJ-:  is there a simple way to debug initramfs other than adding 'set -x' in all scripts and 'read' for timing ?
<bcx> TJ-: i'm not sure 'read' will receive stdin and interrupt execution
<TJ-> bcx: no, but you can use the maybe_break XXXX hooks with break=XXXX to bisect which 2 points the problem stems from
<TJ-> bcx: see "/usr/share/initramfs-tools/init" which is the /init script
<clivejo> has mencoder been removed from wily?
<TJ-> apparently
<clivejo> TJ-: know why?
<TJ-> It was removed for Utopic
<clivejo> for why?
<TJ-> No idea; from a browse on packages.ubuntu.com it looks like when mplayer was replaced by mplayer2
<bcx> TJ-:  as i said previously i get irfs' init output to screen instead of being executed
<TJ-> bcx: that makes no sense at all. The only way I could imagine that happening would be for some strange kernel commandline or corrupted /init
<bcx> i bet for the later
<penguin42> if it's getting as starting systemd I think there's a command line option to debug it
<TJ-> bcx: it sounds as if it is 'cat'ing itself
<bcx> TJ-: i replaced all maybe_break calls with panic and cannot break in before
<bcx> i can try to add an interrupt at the very top to check if init gets called
<TJ-> bcx: replaced?
<bcx> in the init script
<bcx> so i don't think it's self-cating or if it does it's before the first maybe_break call
<TJ-> bcx: I'm struggling to understand why you'd change those 'maybe_break XXX' lines
<bcx> now i will try with 'read -p hello' as init first line
<bcx> TJ-: for debugging that way if the init file was executed i could figure out the script part causing this
<bcx> but as i said i don't think init gets executed
<TJ-> bcx: if you're messing with the script directly theres likelyhood you've broken it.
<TJ-> bcx: the kernel will execute "/init", see the she-bang in line 1, and load it via the shell
<bcx> each time i restart from the virtualbox snapshot with initial configuration
<TJ-> the she-bang is a 'magic' that bintfmt recognises
<TJ-> s/bintfmt/binfmt/
<bcx> same thing,
<bcx> now i will paste a very long recognizable pattern into the init file so i can catch it with pause
<bcx> in case the irfs executed is not the one i debug
<TJ-> bcx: the initrd name will be in the boot-loader entry
<bcx> TJ-: can i customize the name to be sure ?
<TJ-> bcx: it should be correctly set by update-grub if you use GRUB. the name will match the kernel version
<bcx> as i have a unique kernel on this system I will use my simple technique: put 10k dash lines in the init file and catch it
<bcx> caught
<bcx> so i can confirm my issue: i got init script output to the console instead of executed
<penguin42> that's really weird
<bcx> i use the same script to build ubuntu systems and it works flawlessly with trusty & vivid
<bcx> it has nothing release specific except debootstrap --keyring=/etc/apt/trusted.gpg for wily
<bcx> this issue may come from grub
<bcx> which i use like you with cryptomount  command
<TJ-> bcx: "dd if=/boot/initrd.img-$VERSION count=1 | hexdump -C | pastebinit"
<bcx> https://paste.debian.net/315296/
<TJ-> bcx: that's not a valid initrd image
<bcx> TJ-: lsinitramfs can parse it
<bcx> what's the problem ?
<TJ-> bcx: does it have a microcode header ?
<bcx> i don't know what are you talking about
<TJ-> initial ramdisk images can contain binary prefixes containing microcode updates the kernel needs to apply before the init system starts
<penguin42> cool didn't know that
<penguin42> TJ-: Is that just to cope with the transactional hack on haswell?
<bcx> TJ-: how can i check/disable this ?
<TJ-> penguin42: it's a generic mechanism, but is currently being used for such things
<TJ-> bcx: The thing is, that should not cause what you are experiencing but I suspect it is. I compared your hexdump with one on my 4.2.x system and they look different
<TJ-> bcx: I have a script I use to extract initrd images for inspection. Try it: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/initrd-extract.bash
<TJ-> bcx: usage for a single initrd.img (not all installed) is initrd-extract /boot/initrd.img-$VERSION
<TJ-> bcx: then hexdump the /init script again lets see if there are some bad magic bytes
<bcx> previously i hexdumped the image not the script
<bcx> TJ-:  sorry i don't understand
<bcx> btw you should add ' && [[ -n "$INITRD_LIST" ]]' to '[[ -z "$1" ]]' in case no image found in /boot
<bcx> it would fail gracefully
<penguin42> bcx: Did you say you've got a special kernel build?
<TJ-> I've never needed it on a system that doesn't have initrd.img s :)
<bcx> i use standard trusty livecd with zfs-native ppa modules
<bcx> TJ-: i did ;)
<TJ-> bcx: once the script has extracted the initrd correctly (to a directory under /tmp/) you can hexdump the /init script correctly so we can check the magic at the start of the file
<TJ-> Processing 35551541 bytes of /boot/initrd.img-4.2.0-11-lowlatency
<TJ-> Skipping 21504 bytes pre-pended early initramfs image (possibly CPU microcode)
<TJ-> Creating /tmp/initrd.img.8844 for remaining 35530037 bytes
<TJ-> Processing 35530037 bytes of /tmp/initrd.img.8844
<TJ-> Executing /bin/cat "/tmp/initrd.img.8844"  | /bin/zcat | /bin/cpio --extract --make-directories
<TJ-> 184924 blocks
<TJ-> Extracted 1481 files to /tmp/initrd/4.2.0-11-lowlatency/
 * TJ- blows *raspberries* at the paste warning :)
<bcx> but the magic i pasted previously is from the image, not the script
<bcx> so maybe you want to see the script's magic, instead of the image's one
<TJ-> bcx: now I can do "hexdump -C /tmp/initrd/4.2.0-11-lowlatency/init | head
<TJ-> 00000000  23 21 2f 62 69 6e 2f 73  68 0a 0a 23 20 44 65 66  |#!/bin/sh..# Def|
<TJ-> bcx: correct, and the script magic is the important thing we want to see
<bcx> understood
<TJ-> bcx: if that looks correct then it is possible the early-initramfs image is somehow breaking things
<TJ-> bcx: how many bytes does my script report it skipping for the early initramfs image?
<bcx> it's clean
<bcx> https://paste.debian.net/315297/
<bcx> TJ-: what/where is the "early" initramfs ? new to me
<penguin42> bcx: You said you were using zfs; on which partitions?
<TJ-> bcx: it is the first part of the initrd.img, an optional add-on used for loading microcode patches and other things the kernel needs before userspace starts
<TJ-> bcx: what does this report "file /tmp/initrd/*/bin/{busybox,sh}"
<bcx> sorry, zfs is not incriminated, i get the same results w/o zfs, here i test with ext4 and no zfs modules
 * TJ- suspects a 32-bit kernel and 64-bit userspace
<penguin42> oh that would be fun
<bcx> all 64
<TJ-> It would explain in some weird way the script not being executed, although I have difficulty imagining how that would come about :)
<TJ-> bcx: I have to suspect your build scripts at this point, something done/not done/done differently
<penguin42> bcx: If you pass init=/bin/sh  on the command line do you get a shell?
<bcx> good test
<bcx> no
<penguin42> how does that fail?
<bcx> same KP Attempted to kill init
<penguin42> what's before that line
<bcx> cannot catch it
<penguin42> really? That's normally right near the end
<bcx> can't see what is before the KP *block*
<TJ-> penguin42: because that is executed at the termination of the initrd /init script, not in place of it
<penguin42> oh yeh
<TJ-> penguin42: the initrd /init script passes that parameter in its final switch_root
<penguin42> bcx: Try adding boot_delay=50  it will cause all the text output during boot to slow down, maybe you can catch what happens easier?
<penguin42> increase 50 to taste
<TJ-> If the initrd /init script is being 'cat'-ed' not executed that suggests the /bin/sh (as in the she-bang magic) is faulty. /bin/sh is usually a multicall entry in a statically linked /bin/busybox
<bcx> wow using init=/bin/sh i can see its binary code
<penguin42> that's a weird failure mode
<bcx> penguin42: i have busybox-static package installed in my script
<penguin42> bcx: What exactly is your script doing?
<bcx> debootstrap & miniman config with various advanced storage features zfs, crypto, fde
<bcx> but in this case no feature
<bcx> TJ-: will try w/o busybox-static
<TJ-> bcx: It shouldn't matter, but the usual busybox install is dynamically linked, for some reason
<TJ-> bcx: can you execute the busybox that was extracted under /tmp/... by my script?
<bcx> TJ-: no !
<penguin42> and the error is?
<bcx> hangs
<TJ-> bcx: HAHA... so bin/sh will fail too. do "ldd bin/busybox" any missing libraries?
<bcx> 64bit dynamically linked
<penguin42> you do have the dynamic linker - right?
<bcx> https://paste.debian.net/315298/
<bcx> shouldn't be static as the package is installed ?
<TJ-> that pastebin looks to be cut-off early
<TJ-> here's what I see on 14.04: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12745262/
<bcx> sorry https://paste.debian.net/315299/
<bcx> it's a wily system debootstrapped on trusty
<TJ-> bcx: take a hash of the file in the initrd, compare to the hash of the file in the installed file-system
<bcx> in the debootstrapped file system i got a static one
<bcx> which i can run
<bcx> don't know where this dynamically linked one comes from
<TJ-> sha1sum bin/busybox /usr/lib/initramfs-tools/bin/busybox
<TJ-> dc3e621c72cde19593c42a7703e143fd3dad5320  bin/busybox
<TJ-> dc3e621c72cde19593c42a7703e143fd3dad5320  /usr/lib/initramfs-tools/bin/busybox
<bcx> https://paste.debian.net/315300/
<bcx> where does it come from ?
<TJ-> is the initrd one even valid?
<bcx> i can run /mnt/target/usr/lib/initramfs-tools/bin/busybox
<TJ-> bcx: my hashes came from 14.04; I'll check on 15.10 now
<TJ-> bcx: so, that suggests the one in the initrd is bad/corrupt
<bcx> of course
<bcx> bravo TJ-
<TJ-> $ sha1sum /tmp/initrd/4.2.0-11-lowlatency/bin/busybox /usr/lib/initramfs-tools/bin/busybox
<TJ-> c90333979f56f38bbd41b81806015b0de502f3cc  /tmp/initrd/4.2.0-11-lowlatency/bin/busybox
<TJ-> c90333979f56f38bbd41b81806015b0de502f3cc  /usr/lib/initramfs-tools/bin/busybox
<TJ-> which matches you installed package, but not the initrd
<penguin42> still, that sha matches another one
<penguin42> https://wiki.strongswan.org/projects/strongswan/wiki/IMA/9
<penguin42> so it's apparently an old /bin/sh
<penguin42> whether that's actually a busybox I don't know
<TJ-> you're mixing them up. That is the 14.04 busybox
<TJ-> the one that is corrupt is fce342dd3fce6e0e3ba88e4249cb7a210a42844a
<TJ-> as listed at https://paste.debian.net/315300/
<penguin42> oops yes
<bcx> the sha is preserved with update-initrd
<bcx> update-initramfs i mean
<TJ-> I'd best start winding down for sleep; I'm out to catch the last flight of the XH558 Vulcan tomorrow
<TJ-> bcx: did you recreate the initrd, or update it?
<penguin42> ah, I think I missed that here today since I didn't know it was around
<bcx> thank you TJ-
<TJ-> penguin42: I almost did but noticed it Friday night
<bcx> penguin42: -c -k all
<TJ-> bcx, so is there some corruption being introduced? does adding '-v' to capture a verbose log show where that busybox is coming from?
<penguin42> some junk under /etc/initramfs-tools or the like?
<bcx> https://paste.debian.net/3153001
<TJ-> I still maintain the symptoms suggest that /init is being 'cat'-ed - what's that chance that sha1sum matches the hash for the /bin/cat ?
<penguin42> so it does!
<bcx> then https://paste.debian.net/3153002
<penguin42> fce342dd3fce6e0e3ba88e4249cb7a210a42844a  /bin/cat
<TJ-> HAHA! catch!
 * penguin42 blames it on caturday
<TJ-> bcx: there you go; something in your config is putting /bin/cat in there
<TJ-> LOL
<bcx> zz-busybox-initramfs hook ? https://paste.debian.net/3153002
<penguin42> bad link
<TJ-> no, he just types too many zeros in them :)
<TJ-> bcx: add "set -x" to zz-busybox-initramfs
<penguin42> oh
<TJ-> bcx: I don't think its that because the script is doing links, but best to be sure
<bcx> https://paste.debian.net/315304
<penguin42> bcx: sha1sum /usr/lib/initramfs-tools/bin/busybox
<TJ-> that looks fine, although I don't know why it uses symbolic links since cpio archives cannot preserve those, and end up adding 2 copies of the multicall binary
<TJ-> penguin42: from earlier:
<TJ-> root@ubuntu:~# sha1sum /mnt/target/usr/lib/initramfs-tools/bin/busybox
<TJ-> c90333979f56f38bbd41b81806015b0de502f3cc  /mnt/target/usr/lib/initramfs-tools/bin/busybox
<TJ-> in https://paste.debian.net/315300/
<penguin42> hmm
<bcx> wat is copy_exec
<TJ-> bcx: a helper function
<bcx> defined where ?
<TJ-> in the initramfs-tools hook script
<TJ-> bcx: before we get sidetracked, have you checked both bin/sh and bin/busybox from the initrd?
<bcx> hoolk-functions
<TJ-> bcx: if bin/busybox --version works but bin/sh --version doesn't we know its not directly a zz-busybox-... issue
<TJ-> bcx: here's a nice way to figure out if things changed: "ls -latr bin/" ... all the busybox tools should be identical in size to bin/busybox itself
<bcx> https://paste.debian.net/315307 copy_exec with set -x  if $2==/bin/busybox
<TJ-> bcx: that may reveal other executables aren't in fact from BB
<TJ-> bcx: if bin/sh is actually /bin/cat then I reckon there's a script doing a complex shell replacement parameters operation that is failing and ending up doing "cp /bin/cat /target/.../bin/sh" instead of something like "cp $(...something...cat...) /target/.../bin/sh"
<bcx> --version is ok
<bcx> it's hanging when called with no arguments
<penguin42> the thing is if they're all linked together because they're all busybox, how does cat end up being different
<penguin42> oh it isn't, it's they're all cat
<bcx> busybox misinterprets $0
<TJ-> hooks/klibc:28:         cp -pL /usr/lib/klibc/bin/sh ${DESTDIR}/bin/sh
<bcx> https://paste.debian.net/315308
<TJ-> penguin42: they're not linked together, that's the point. cpio archives cannot represent symbolic links, so it ends up as a copy operation, so we have loads of supposed identical binaries with different names, except right now bin/sh is not the same binary as busybox, its /bin/cat
<TJ-> bcx: it's looking like some other script is running AFTER zz-busybox
<TJ-> bcx: klibc being the candidate
<bcx> yes !
<bcx> i have /etc/initramfs-tools/hooks/copy-cat.sh
<TJ-> bcx: can you show us the entire log of update-initramfs, rather than an extract?
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-11
<bcx> doing cp /bin/cat \$DESTDIR/bin
<penguin42> gee - what do you reckon copy-cat does?
<TJ-> !! that's one of your own scripts?
<ubottu> TJ-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bcx> yes
<TJ-> bcx *slapz*
<TJ-> bcx: but, the line you're showing isn't going to over-write bin/sh
<bcx> not intended to :)
<TJ-> bcx: my point is it isn't replacing bin/sh ... so not the explanation
<bcx> you're right so where do you want i put set -x ?
<TJ-> bcx: just show me the current complete update-initramfs log
<bcx> should i revert set -x ?
<TJ-> bcx: no, I don't mind that, I just want to check the order the hooks are called
<penguin42> TJ-: But if they're all hardlinked at that point what happens when the cp copies over cat?
<TJ-> penguin42: not hardlinked, literally duplicates
<TJ-> penguin42: as in, not identical inodes
<penguin42> hmm
<bcx> https://paste.debian.net/315312
<TJ-> line 923 onwards. confirms its not the last hook
<TJ-> bcx: you'd best show is the full text of both of your scripts
<TJ-> s/is/us/
<TJ-> OH! there is no "Preferring busybox bin/sh over klibc"
<bcx> https://paste.debian.net/315313
<bcx> sorry https://paste.debian.net/315313
<bcx> sorry https://paste.debian.net/315314
<bcx> BB_LIST ?
<bcx> TJ-:   https://paste.debian.net/315315
<bcx> TJ-:   https://paste.debian.net/315316 set -x in zz-...
<bcx> line 47 ?
<TJ-> bcx: let's force mkinitramfs -k keep the generated file-system in /tmp/ so we can check what it has created without needing to open the cpio archive. Edit /usr/sbin/update-initramfs, and in generate_initramfs() function, add to OPTS="-o" the -k so you have OPTS="-o -k"
<bcx> TJ-:  no "preferring" because of line 104
<TJ-> bcx: yes, I wasn't pointing that out as an error, just a notice since it tells us zz-busybox.. isn't trying to replace an existing bin/sh put there by something else. Which also tells us the fault happens after zz-busybox... runs
<bcx> ok
<TJ-> bcx: in case I have different hooks installed here; can you show me "ls -latr /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/"
<bcx> since -k, update-initramfs fails https://paste.debian.net/315317
<bcx> https://paste.debian.net/315318
<TJ-> 315317 looks like it ran outside the chroot
<bcx> is the patch correct ? https://paste.debian.net/315314
<bcx> hmmm ... ran from chroot
<bcx> removing -k succeeds
<TJ-> that is weird!
<TJ-> /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs takes -k to set its 'keep=yes'
<bcx> -k -o
<bcx> TJ-: -o ARG
<bcx> fixed
<TJ-> yup, i figured the same out here :D
<bcx> so now i get irfs uncompressed with cat instead of busybox
<TJ-> bcx: now you can do "ls -l /var/tmp/mkinitramfs_*/bin/sh"
<bcx> https://paste.debian.net/315320
<TJ-> right, so now we know for sure
<TJ-> disable all your custom /etc/initramfs-tools/hooks/ scripts, re-run, check again
<bcx> got busybox
<bcx> so it's my scripts
<TJ-> Yes, had to be! but why? any other scripts besides those you showed us? I can't see how "cp /bin/cat $DESTDIR/bin" would do that
<bcx> it's copy-cat
<TJ-> add "set -x" lets find out how
<bcx> simple
<bcx> it copies cat to the busybox's cat symlink
<bcx> cp /bin/cat ..../bin
<bcx> TJ-:  ..../bin/cat already exists and is a link to busybox
<bcx> so busybox get overwritten with cat
<TJ-> bin/busybox isn't be overwritten though; bin/sh is
<bcx> they all get overwritten
<TJ-> and cp /bin/cat is copying from an absolute path to ${DESTDIR}/bin which should only result in ${DESTDIR}/bin/cat
<TJ-> bcx, oh! because they're hard linked?
<bcx> hmmmm
<bcx> shouldn't
<bcx> i will add ls -l before
<TJ-> I thought earlier we tested and bin/busybox --version showed busybox but bin/sh --version showed cat
<bcx> no it was system's busybox that showed version
<TJ-> if all the busyboc hardlinks are replaced then they'd all be 52000 bytes long, not 331792
<TJ-> bcx: The commands I was giving you were meant to be run against the files in the initrd, not the system root
<bcx> is that hard links ?
<bcx> https://paste.debian.net/315322
<penguin42> hard links
<penguin42> see the '91' in the link count
<TJ-> bcx: you'd need to do "ls -il" to see the inode numbers
<TJ-> oh, you did
<TJ-> no, you didn't :D
<TJ-> I'm SO tired I can't think
<bcx> https://paste.debian.net/315323
<penguin42> yeh, bed is calling
<bcx> thanks a lot
<bcx> so i just have to rm before cp and it is ok
<TJ-> bcx: OK, you can see those are all hardlinks to the bin/busybox... now re-enable your copy-cat script and test again
<bcx> anyway these hardlinks did not exist with trusty & vivid
<TJ-> bcx: "cp --remove-destination SOURCE DEST" will work, if this is the cause. Test it first to prove this is it
<TJ-> I'd like to see proof that the cp is causing this
<TJ-> in which case you'd need to use that copy_exec() hook function - possibly why its there?
<bcx> it does
<bcx> https://paste.debian.net/315324
<bcx> --remove-destination should be default in scripts :)
<bcx> thanks a lot TJ-
<bcx> very instructive journey
<TJ-> It's a bit 'unexpected' that 'cp' only moves data into the destination rather than replacing the name+inode
<bcx> in some cases we want that
<bcx> here not but i will remeber about using  cp --remove-destination  in scripts
<bcx> now my installer supports wily :) good as it is now my main target
<bcx> user test
<bcx> thanks again & respect
<bcx> love to see what open source communities can do
<bcx> TJ-: btw i would love you to review the installer before public release, will notice you in a few days
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<hvoigt> Hi, I am trying to install 15.10 but just found that the usb stick I made does not boot without UEFI mode. Is this a known problem? Where do I find the bugtracker? Google did not really help for 15.10
<hvoigt> It boots and works all fine with UEFI enabled (but since my Windows is installed without UEFI I can not install it in UEFI mode)
<BluesKaj> hvoigt, it won't boot in legacy mode with secure boot disabled ?
<hvoigt> BluesKaj: Yes I got an error there, but I just tried 15.04 and the first time it did boot but after a restart it failed. So maybe it might be a problem with my stick will check now and report back
<BluesKaj> hvoigt, ok good
<hvoigt> ok I tested a second time with a sd-card. Got the same problem: "Does not boot *without* UEFI mode". I get this directly after selecting the non-UEFI option from the boot menu of my board: http://postimg.org/image/yv5ulsycv/
<hvoigt> With UEFI mode all seems fine
<hvoigt> This should be really easy to reproduce since its happens immediately after boot and every time.
<penguin42> 10 out of 10 for helpful error messages
<hvoigt> penguin42: for me? Thanks!
<hvoigt> So is there anything left I can do?
<hvoigt> Maybe a workaround so I can proceed with the installation and continue testing?
<penguin42> hvoigt: I'm not sure since it doesn't give you much more info
<hvoigt> BTW, starting 15.04 from the same stick without UEFI works now. Maybe I broke the filesystem before by pulling the stick out to early sometime.
<hvoigt> penguin42: and unfortunately I do not have any experience with syslinux ... is there a bugtracker or something where this should go to? Or do you just collect bugs internally?
<hvoigt> would also be interested for something I can watch so I can test once its fixed ..
<penguin42> hvoigt: I think you need to file a bug on ubuntu's launchpad - if you've got it booted (via the EFI boot) then you could run ubuntu-bug
<penguin42> hvoigt: You'll need an account launchpad.net
<hvoigt> penguin42: so I should run ubuntu-bug from the livesystem rather than from my current ubuntu installation? I think I have a launchpad account...
<penguin42> hvoigt: Yeh, I think best from the livesystem, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#During_boot   suggests it's best to file boot bugs against the kernel
<BluesKaj> hvoigt, I don't like repeating, but did you disable secure boot when trying to boot in legacy mode?
<hvoigt> BluesKaj: there is secure boot in legacy mode? I thought that is a uefi thing? I can double check.
<BluesKaj> yeah, guess it depends on your uefi version
<BluesKaj> my laptop has a mode called "backflash" that emulates a regular bios
<penguin42> never underestimate how broken bioses can be
<hvoigt> BluesKaj: ah ok
<hvoigt> I think I found a bugreport about this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1499746
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1499746 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Wily) "Early Syslinux Boot Error in pendrive made with the Ubuntu Startup Disk Creator" [Critical,Triaged]
<BluesKaj> hvoigt, recommend you dd  to copy the iso to the usb stick,  usb creator was iffy when i tried it
<BluesKaj> !dd
<BluesKaj> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in wily
<BluesKaj> gawd, what a useless infobot
<BluesKaj> hvoigt, http://digitalsanctum.com/2007/01/26/how-to-make-an-iso-image-using-dd/
<OerHeks> dd is part of coreutils
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, no matter, the bot should be informed of that and link to it
<hvoigt> BluesKaj: Thanks for the tip, I ended up creating an usb stick with the creator and using syslinux from 15.04 (by booting the live system) to fix the created usb stick (syslinux --install /dev/sdXX)
<hvoigt> got that tip from the bugtraq entry saying that one should unpack the syslinux binary from 15.04 to fix it.
<BluesKaj> well. I suggest you try dd the next time, it hasn't failed me yet, hvoigt
<hvoigt> Just to be complete I will try this now, since my impression is that it has something to do with the image itself and not the "startup disk creator"
<hvoigt> BluesKaj: You were right. It works with dd out of the box.
<hvoigt> Why is the startup media creator always popping up on google? Will just stick with dd for the future.
<BluesKaj> good thought, dd is scary to some users dunno why, altho it can blank a hdd if misused
<BluesKaj> google isn't as relaible for linux searches as it should be
<hvoigt> BluesKaj: yeah I would not suggest dd to many endusers because of the risk to destroy everything if you switch target and source but if you are the think before you type kind of guy, I think its perfectly safe
<BluesKaj> hvoigt, yeah, it's a pretty simple command, hard to screw up IMO
<penguin42> hvoigt: The problem is what else to suggest that actually works
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Oh come on, swap an if and an of? Get the sd? one character wrong...
<hvoigt> I just thought since ubuntu has this startup media creator it is the "more correct" way of doing things, since using dd always like a kind of hack. But IMO a reliable hack is better than a sometimes working tool (especially when just want it to work).
<penguin42> hvoigt: Yes but the user has a problem with the thing that it created
<hvoigt> penguin42: you mean since the stick is unreadable by windows after using dd ?
<hvoigt> I guess thats true since on Windows its not as easy to manage partitiontables as on linux
<penguin42> hvoigt: No, they have boot problems with the stick created using the bootable device creator
<penguin42> hvoigt: Oh it's you anyway (checks scrollback)
<penguin42> hvoigt: dd is the right thing to use after finding that the normal stuff didn't work
<hvoigt> penguin42: yeah its a good fallback/workaround definitely
<BluesKaj> and unetbootin only worked 50% of the tries here
<penguin42> and seems to have been getting worse
<BluesKaj> haven't use it for a couple of yrs
<BluesKaj> since I discovered dd
<hvoigt> I only heard that some systems might not recognize the stick since there is no real partition table on them but a cd/dvd filesystem.
<penguin42> hvoigt: The headers on them tend to be pretty complex these days, with partitions, filesystems, floppy boot images (often multiple) all to work around different broken firmwares
<furkan> does anybody else get regular segfaults 15.10 beta?
<furkan> pidgin, chrome, texworks...
<furkan> i haven't had any with firefox
<fhf> i havent got any so far on 15.10 with unity8&mir
<furkan> you mean unity8/mir are actually in a usable state now?
<fhf> nope, you have to install normal willy and add
<fhf> unity8-desktop-session-mir package
<fhf> and select Unity 8 at LightDM
<furkan> i see
<calamari> I'm having trouble with systemd. multiple issues, but the first is network manager. it says dependency failed. how can I figure how what it wants?
<Faux> systemctl status network-manager.service # might have the details.
<calamari> specifically, "Unit NetworkManager-wait-online.service has failed"
<calamari> it just tells me the same thing, but it doesn't tell me what dependency is needed
<hades08> anyone could help me with ubuntu-core / snappy and apparmor ?
<calamari> "Dependency failed for Network Manager Wait Online."
<hades08> i want to put apparmor in complain for some lxd container
<hades08> and im having issues :s
<calamari> I guess network manager just doesn't work in wily
<calamari> I wonder if I can put vivid back on
<calamari> okay got past the networkmanager problem
<calamari> tried apt-get --reinstall install systemd and got 5 Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Could not connect: No such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 1)
<calamari> then it hangs
<calamari> oh good after ctrl-z and kill -9'ing the last one, at least ctrl-c works now
<calamari> can anyone help? I'm totally screwed now, can't even install packages due to this systemd garbage
<calamari> it hangs every time
<fhf> calamari: systemd is quite basic now so i dont think it can be reinstalled right away, you can always override apt moanings be removing some files which store dep
<fhf> i gtg now so mby others can help, gn folks
<calamari> here is a screenshot http://s24.postimg.org/bv8fodwvp/1444605589763.jpg
#ubuntu+1 2016-10-10
<maxb_> Ugh
 * maxb_ gives up on systemd-resolved and removes it from nsswitch.conf
<maxb> I wish people had paused to think of the implications for people who shift on and off VPNs before overhauling the DNS infrastructure of Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> maxb: maybe pop in #ubuntu-devel and repeat that? the people in there made that decision, and I'm sure they have a perfectly logical reason for doing it, and maybe even a solution ;)
#ubuntu+1 2016-10-11
<Wow> Wow this is neat
<Wow> lol
<Wow> changing my nick to zane now...
<Zane> There
<Zane> Helo?
<valorie> ?
<valorie> what the heck was that about
#ubuntu+1 2016-10-12
<morf> hi
<chunkyz> can anyone give me the download link for the RC 16.10?
<ikonia> read the topic
<chunkyz> ikonia, I have and ?
<ikonia> where does that tell you to
<morf> what's blocking the rc1s?
<ikonia> morf: thats a good question
<chunkyz> ikonia, that's not the RC. that's a daily build?!
<morf> :)
<morf> i see daily snapshots like they are trying to do rc1 but something goes wrong
<chunkyz> I don't get what is a daily build.
<ikonia> a build that is put together each day
<ikonia> anything past the 06 is a release candidate
<chunkyz> yeah so I don't want that, I want the rc. lol
<ikonia> as in 06/10
<ikonia> why is that funny ?
<yack-beta> cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/‎
<ikonia> I would have expected a RC marked image too
<chunkyz> ikonia, that's my point, it doesn't say RC.
<Pici> Is there supposed to be an RC? I don't see anything on the iso testing tracker for it.
<chunkyz> Pici, yes.
<yack-beta> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) Daily Build
<ikonia> Pici: no, thats the odd thing
<ikonia> Pici: basically it looks like RC got set on 06/10
<ikonia> so anything past 06/10 should be an RC
<ikonia> but there isn't an RC tagged build
<chunkyz> tomorrow is the release date anyway, right?
<ikonia> on paper
<ikonia> if they hit that, I don't know
<chunkyz> I'm sick of this wattos keep lagging with my keyboard :(
<Pici> I saw some emails the other day regarding removing packages, which seems really late.
<chunkyz> suppose it's back to windows until it's release >.>
<ikonia> Pici: maybe RC has not been built due to a problem
<chunkyz> thanks
<ikonia> I've not followed 16.10 too close
<morf> /7/7
<yack-beta> I'm yakkety-desktop-i386.iso   12-Oct-2016 10:41 on a USB-stick now
<ikonia> yack-beta: ok ? and ?
<yack-beta> look good so far
<BLZbubba> hi guys, would it be possible in the next release to make xrdp work out of the box?
<ikonia> what does that even mean ?
<ikonia> you can't expect people to take that sort of statement seriously ?
<OerHeks> BLZbubba, then it would be 'in the box, standard', which it is not.
<OerHeks> 24 hrs to go ..https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule
<erle-> why is Firefox so slow, and HTML5-Video causing massive CPU load?
<erle-> anyone else experiencing this?
<tsimonq2> erle-: we're getting a new Firefox upload soon
<erle-> is it due to Firefox or due to Xorg or video drivers?
<tsimonq2> not sure
<erle-> do you notice the same on your machine?
<tsimonq2> I would check but I'm not on a machine that I can install Firefox on at the moment, erle-
<erle-> ok
<tsimonq2> erle-: and I use a PPA to get the latest Firefox, so it might not even be accurate
<erle-> I love the fact that GnuPG 1 got finally purged :3
<tsimonq2> erle-: so I would suggest just waiting, and if that still exists once the new Firefox comes through, give me a ping :)
<erle-> I think it is something with the build options or the Xorg, because the Firefox Version was the same in 16.04 without problems
<erle-> tsimonq2, yes, that's fine. I have to deal with it, I installed a Beta knowingly.
<k1l> !16.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> within 24 hrs, according to the wiki
<tsimonq2> :D
 * OerHeks wishes tomorrow is friday
<k1l> yep, 13th is correct
<OerHeks> I bought a 2tb hdd for backups this time, i am ready!
<tsimonq2> k1l, OerHeks: #ubuntu-release-party :D
<erle-> OerHeks, Implying a certain timezone
<ubuntu987> hi
<erle-> What does "InRelease" mean, where is it defined?
<ubuntu987> apt-get update
<erle-> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu987> could be but i am also having issues downloading google chrome
<ubuntu987> i downloaded ubuntu beta 2
<ubuntu987> then updated all
<nacc> erle-: https://wiki.debian.org/RepositoryFormat
<erle-> thanks, nacc
<ubuntu987> so when shall we see the release of the final code tomm?
<nacc> ubuntu987: i don't think it's reasonable to ask for a time
<nacc> ubuntu987: it will release when it's ready?
<k1l> ubuntu987: somewhen at afternoon at european time on release date. like the last 20 releases.
<k1l> ubuntu987: but if you have the beta installed you will be on the final release when running the updates anyway. no need to wait for release time
<ubuntu987> just excited
<nacc> ubuntu987: yeah, i mean you're already on it, so there's not really much that will happen with 'release'
<ubuntu987> ok
<ubuntu987> its quiet in here
<erle-> people are busy
#ubuntu+1 2016-10-13
<Baurin> hi
<Dreaman> why source of the repos sey error
<Dreaman> update but
<Dreaman> http://prikachi.com/images.php?images/423/8933423z.png
<Dreaman> in bulgaria say check the internet connection
<Dreaman> not connect the repos
<k1l_> Dreaman: what do you mean?
<Dreaman> not update repos sey but after is update
<Dreaman> why
<k1l_> Dreaman: try with apt on cli. they provide better output
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> k1l_  1 repo and del him
<Dreaman> and work
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23318351/
<Dreaman> :)
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: N/A | Schedule: N/A | Daily builds: N/A | For 16.10 support, please visit #ubuntu
<pandaadb> Hi - i have a Dell Precission with an Optimus card. This is listed as a known issue to be causing tearing when using the nvidia chip. I was wondering, does that count as "working" with ubuntu?
<pandaadb> Because I am having a hard time with dell arguing that this does not work and i have to disable nvidia to make the laptop useable. They argue it's not their problem
<nacc> pandaadb: you probably want #ubuntu
<pandaadb> yep, i just realised that :) Thanks
<quidnunc> Why does "do-release-upgrade -d" return "No new release found"
<quidnunc> ?
<nacc> quidnunc: mirrors may be updating?
<dax> quidnunc: what release are you attempting to upgrade from?
<quidnunc> nacc: 16.05
<quidnunc> 05
<quidnunc> 04
<dax> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but due to last bug testings it has been opened on July 28th.
<dax> erm, not that one
<dax> !upgradelts
<dax> !upgradeofflts
<ubottu> To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<quidnunc> dax: Thanks. Is that new?
<dax> ubottu: upgradelts is <alias> upgradeofflts
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> quidnunc: no
<quidnunc> dax: I never had to do that before
<quidnunc> What was last lts? 14.04?
<k1l_> dont use -d if you dont want to use development releases.
<k1l_> on 16.04 the upgrade-path is set to LTS-only. iirc it was the same on 14.04 back then.
<quidnunc> k1l_: Thanks
<quidnunc> k1l_: Yakkety is a  development release as of today, correct?
<k1l_> quidnunc: no
<quidnunc> k1l_: okay, thanks
<k1l_> yakkety is a final release as of today. so if you set your release-prompt to look for all relases, it will show you the available upgrade to 16.10
<quidnunc> great, thanks
<Baurin> bye
#ubuntu+1 2016-10-14
<V7> Do you know how to change nvidia resolution to the correct one if there is no correct one
<dax> don't crosspost from #ubuntu, please
<V7> dax: Noone can answer this question ...
<V7> Sry dax
<valorie> this chan is pretty much null until Z opens, anyway
<valorie> see the /topic
<genii> Did Mark announce yet the Z name?
<tsimonq2> genii: not yet
<genii> I have an office bet of Zebra vs Zanzer
<genii> Zander, rather
<valorie> oh gosh, not zebra
<valorie> no no no
<valorie> please
<valorie> zebu maybe
<genii> Well, I have $20 riding on Zander :)
<tsimonq2> Zealous Zebu
<tsimonq2> yeah, I ruined Zebra for valorie :P
<tsimonq2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fljKx9nvrL4
<valorie> it was ruined long before I watched that awful thing, LOL
<tsimonq2> hah XD
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-09
<Faux> I've very recently lost the ability to resolve local network hostnames inside docker on Artful. Still investigating. Anyone seen anything similar?
<freakyy> hi all. i had ubuntu 17.04 installed. now im on ubuntu 17.10 ... how do i 1. install ubuntu on wayland desktop 2. remove ubuntu-gnome desktop completely, use new ubuntu default, gnome on wayland? its not in the list even though ive ubuntu-desktop installed ;D
<freakyy> will artful (17.10) be LTS?
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: no 18.04 will be LTS
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: also its not recommended yet to upgrade to 17.10 yet
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: if you want to help test, try a daily iso from topic url
<jbicha> freakyy: what is in the list?
<freakyy> jbicha: Gnome on Ubuntu (newest i guess) then, Gnome on Xorg
<freakyy> thanks lotuspsychje 
<jbicha> freakyy: there is no "Gnome on Ubuntu" option in the gear menu on the login screen
<freakyy> i cant check it im currently here
<freakyy> wait ill logo out and use my mobile to chat here
<freakyy> one moment
<freakyy> Ok there is
<freakyy> Gnome classic, gnome on xorg and Ubuntu on xorg where I think Ubuntu on xorg is newest
<freakyy> jbicha: 
<jbicha> freakyy: what graphics drivers do you use?
<freakyy> i use nvidia
<freakyy> the closed source one
<jbicha> the GNOME/Ubuntu Wayland sessions don't work with Nvidia yet (maybe it's Nvidia's fault)
<jbicha> if it were working, you would have a "Ubuntu" option in the gear menu that would be the Ubuntu variant of GNOME on Wayland
<freakyy> oh ok
<freakyy> thank you then. then ill stick with ... xorg for now
<jbicha> you can uninstall ubuntu-gnome-desktop if you like, it's just a transitional package now depending on ubuntu-desktop
<freakyy> is there aqnything like a color scheme int his gnome?
<freakyy> i dont like the orange
<freakyy> and whats the new default wallpaper i might wanna use it for a while
<jbicha> if you log in to the "GNOME on Xorg" session, you'll Adwaita by default which is not orange
<freakyy> well it has this orange point next to the active window on the icon bar ont he left
<freakyy> or, open windows
<freakyy> but ok thx
<freakyy> and the default wallpaper?
<freakyy> i have it thanks :)
<freakyy> whats hte best program to make screenshots with?
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | freakyy 
<ubottu> freakyy: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2 (artful), package size 732 kB, installed size 1693 kB
<freakyy> Thx
<freakyy> the new wallpaper looks awesome ;D
<freakyy> https://www.freakyonline.de/2017/10/09/my-new-ubuntu-desktop-17-10/
<freakyy> :)
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> not bad
<freakyy> looks cool huh ;D
<freakyy> is there a way to make the upper left edge react on contact and not just on click?
<ctjctj> Hello, how do I change my Theme for 17.10?  I want dark background with white text in terminals.  Something that isn't so blasted WHITE.
<ctjctj> 2nd) We installed 17.10 on an Intel box.  When we are in the GUI and use CTRL-ALT-1 the mouse goes away, we can log in blind and work blind but the screen does not change, ALT-7 makes X11 live again.  At the same time if the screen "goes to sleep" we can't get the screen back, even though we can ssh into the machine.
<jbicha> ctjctj: Edit > Profile Preferences > Colors ( several terminal themes to choose from )
<ctjctj> jbicha, where is that "edit" located?
<jbicha> in your terminal. Unless I misunderstood your question
<ctjctj> jbicha, yes and no.  I was looking for the "user wide" theming.  And I miss read the profile when I looked earlier to imply that it was using the "system defaults"
<ctjctj> jbicha, that got my terminals right silly me.  Not a 17.10 issue, same way as always.  Thank you.
<ctjctj> jbicha, any ideas on why video mode isn't changing?
<jbicha> sorry, I don't know
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-10
<jayze> So I have 2 really weird things happening finally. My laptop works nearly perfectly except 2 things. I can not boot to desktop from cold start without being plugged into power for some reason. If I am plugged in, everything works peachy. This is only exhibited on 17.10. The other is authenticating to my school network which uses a combination of WPA enterprise and MSCHAP to securely connect. For some reason
<jayze> when I enter all of the required credentials it is still looking for some additional information
<iAmSlow> hi how to install netcore2 , or just msbuild tool
<iAmSlow> i need it for mono
<ducasse> just told you in #ubuntu, talk to whoever provides the software. you likely won't get much response for an unreleased version of ubuntu
<iAmSlow> i saw reply on #ubuntu afer i posted here
<iAmSlow> anyway i just need mstool for mono and its not packaged 
<ducasse> ask those who provide it to provide it for artful
<iAmSlow> dont think #dontnet exists
<ducasse> look wherever you download the software for where their support forums are
<freakyy> hi all. how can i set the dark theme (ambiance-dark) or isnt there any? ive enabled dark mode but it doesnt seem like its workin for all windows?
<jbicha> Ambiance does not offer a dark mode
<tgrundle> hi, after a recent up my PC fails to completely boot, it stops on the plymouth screen
<tgrundle> nothing in the journald stands out to me: https://pastebin.com/0rctWUhq
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-11
<freakyy> hi all. is there any way i can set the automatic screenshot usin print, to only record 1 screen and not two of my screens?
<lotuspsychje> charmer: can you define whats happening exactly?
<charmer> yes, but it varies depending on whether its Ubuntu or Kubuntu.  Kubuntu gets farther.
<lotuspsychje> charmer: got nvidia card?
<charmer> yes, unfortunately.  Nvidia Optimus ... i think Quadra M2200 but that could be wrong.  Also Xeon
<lotuspsychje> charmer: i think wayland might be blocking nvidia
<lotuspsychje> charmer: but describe whats happening exactly?
<charmer> what is wayland?
<charmer> with Ubuntu install, the boot process fails.  i have a screenshot of messages on my cell phone, but it appears that it is unable to find the USB thumbdrive after the initial kernel loads.  it drops into busybox.
<lotuspsychje> charmer: how did you create your stick?
<lotuspsychje> !wayland
<ubottu> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<charmer> with Kubuntu install, it gets farther (how peculiar!).
<charmer> in both cases usb-creator running on Kubuntu 14.04.03.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> sounds good
<lotuspsychje> charmer: so at wich point does kubuntu get?
<charmer> Note that i've installed Kubuntu 17.04 and Kubuntu 16.04.02 and 16.04.03 on the laptop successfully, though i've had video driver problems with all 3.
<lotuspsychje> charmer: did you clean install or upgrade?
<charmer> with Kubuntu 17.10 beta 2, if i select "install Kubuntu" from the graphics, i get all the way to manual partitioning of the disk before it fails in a manner similar to Ubuntu 17.10 beta 2.
<charmer> this is clean install.  i lack faith in upgrades.
<lotuspsychje> ok good
<lotuspsychje> charmer: so what happens after disk partitioning?
<charmer> note: the laptop has an NVME disk but the "default" Kubuntu install tries to install to /dev/sda, which is really just an archive.  Hence, manual partitioning.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> uefi settings set correctly to install ubuntu?
<charmer> i just repeated the attempt ... after choosing /dev/nvme0n0p3 as "/" file system, and p1 for EFI and p2 for /boot, the installer has a stack traceback and then the screen goes black.
<charmer> i think its /dev/nvme0n0p3 ... i could be a couple of characters off.
<charmer> i think the UEFI settings are correct ... i got Kubuntu 16.40.02/03 and 17.04 to install, but of course i could be wrong.
<lotuspsychje> for ubuntu singleboot= fastboot =off and secureboot=off
<lotuspsychje> !bug | charmer 
<ubottu> charmer: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<charmer> i'm sorry, can you be more specific?  are you suggesting that i add "singleboot= fastboot=off secureboot=off" to the grub boot line for the kernel?
<lotuspsychje> charmer: no, sorry in your bios/uefi settings before boot disable both
<lotuspsychje> in case your not dualboot with windows?
<charmer> and does "!bug | charmer" mean this is pilot error?
<charmer> i wiped the Windows partitions (after backing them up to a thumb drive). i don't do Windows.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> charmer: you can start a bug with ubuntu-bug affected-package
<charmer> ubottu: not really possible when there's an install error.  the "ubuntu-bug" command is not available.
<ubottu> charmer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charmer> unless you want me to run "ubuntu-bug" from a different release installed on the same laptop ;) i think that might just confuse things.  and i'd guess the affected package is "install"?
<charmer> lotuspsychje: i'm going into bios setup to look around ...
<lotuspsychje> ok
<charmer> lotuspsychje: in the summary there is "UEFI Secure Boot" setting that shows "On" (can't change  it there).  in the "Security" -> "Secure Boot" sub-menu, i changed "Secure Boot" "Enabled" -> "Disabled" (yes, it shows on/off in the summary screen and Enabled/Disabled in the sub-menu).  in the "Startup" sub-menu there is a "Boot Mode" setting with "Quick" and "Diagnostics" as the choices.  I'm changing Quick --> Diagnostics.  in the "Startup" sub-menu, t
<charmer> here is a "UEFI/Legacy Boot" setting which is currently "UEFI Only".  it could be "Legacy Only" or "Both".  there's a sub-heading about "CSM Support" which is curently set to "No".  i do not see a "fastboot" option, but i have not worked through all of the sub-menus.
<lotuspsychje> fastboot and secureboot should be both off
<charmer> lotuspsychje still there?  changing the BIOS options does not seem to affected booting from the Ubuntu thumbdrive.  it still fails at BusyBox.
<charmer> lotuspsychje: secure boot is disabled. i do not see a "fastboot" option.
<charmer> lotuspsychje: ... fastboot option in the bios settings
<lotuspsychje> should be there
<charmer> lotuspsychje OK.  i'm looking.  could it be the the "Startup" -> "Boot Mode" option with choices of "Quick" and "Diagnostics"?  i changed it to "Diagnostics".
<lotuspsychje> try legacy only
<charmer> kk
<charmer> lotuspsychje: it may be useful to know that after a failed boot attempt with Ubuntu (but not Kubuntu) the USB thumbdrive is not visible at the BIOS boot devices settings unless i remove it and put it back.
<charmer> with Kubuntu that doesn't seem to be the case (but if its important i should verify to be sure)
<lotuspsychje> charmer: F12 should be able to load your usb stick
<lotuspsychje> if uefi settings correctly also
<charmer> lotuspsychje: yes ... <Enter> then <F12> gives me a choice of boot devices.  but "USB HDD: SanDisk Ultra" does not appear *after* I use it to try and boot Ubuntu 17.10 beta2 *unless* i remove the thumb drive and reinstall it before I attempt the second boot.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<charmer> lotuspsychje: after setting to "Legacy Only" i get a different pattern.  after selecting the UBS drive at the BIOS boot menu, i see "Missing paramter in configuraiton file. Keyword: path" and then repeating lines of "gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image" followed by "boot:"
<lotuspsychje> try TAB key to bypass that?
<charmer> previously it was more informative ... i could send a screenshot?
<charmer> with <TAB> i get several options.  i'll try "live" ...
<lotuspsychje> what else you get
<lotuspsychje> install?
<charmer> yes, "live-install", "memory"? and others
<lotuspsychje> yeah live-install, as you wanna install right
<charmer> after typing "live" it actually booted to something that looks like a working live environment!
<lotuspsychje> :p
<charmer> lotuspsychje: well, what i want is Kubuntu with a video driver that supports external monitors.  that works on Kubuntu 17.04 but its butt ugly ... i've been resigning myself to living with "butt ugly".
<charmer> lotuspsychje: i'm doing the Ubuntu/Kubuntu 17.10 stuff to help Ubuntu have a better relase (and maybe get better Kubuntu video support).
<charmer> lotuspsychje: so i'm happy to try a Ubuntu 17.10 beta 2 install if that will help the release effort.
<lotuspsychje> great for the community tnx
<charmer> lotuspsychje: i can wipe this laptop multiple times -- not a problem
<charmer> ... in addition to ordering the laptop with the Nvidia graphics (mistake) it also has a 4K screen (3840 x 2160).  i think that was an even bigger mistake.
<lotuspsychje> charmer: we have to see at final whats gonna happen
<charmer> lotuspsychje: so there's no point in testing on beta2? providing feedback is not useful? i'm sorry ... i thought filing a bug would be helpful ...
<ducasse> charmer: just so you know, the rc is supposed to be out later today
<ducasse> or was it tomorrow?
<charmer> ha ha! should i try with that or is feedback on that also not helpful?
<ducasse> it's tomorrow. there are so many changes to artful that trying the latest daily or waiting for the rc tomorrow might help. either way, report your findings on the qa tracker :)
<ducasse> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<charmer> and where is the qa tracker? i should probably mention that over the years Lenovo has been one of the better (best?) supported laptops for Ubuntu.  having the install completely fail on their newest high-end model is not pretty, particularly when 16.04.02/03 and 17.04 work ...
<charmer> ahhh, thanks.
<ducasse> your problem might be just that - 'newest model' is often not the best to buy when you need linux support...
<ducasse> but i'm sure the devs would be glad to know if you file a report
<charmer> yes ... i know.  its been out for a year now, i think (and still the newest model), but the Nvidia support in particular has always been patchy.
<charmer> its particularly frustrating that support seems to be regressing! 16.04.02 works fine, 16.04.03 somewhat less well, 17.04 works as well as 16.40.03, and 17.10 can't install ...
<ducasse> can you briefly sum up where it fails for me?
<charmer> Ubuntu 17.10 beta2 install fails to boot.  it looks like the kernel loads but loading initrd fails (just my guess).  after complaining that the USB device is unreachable it drops me into BusyBox.
<charmer> Kubuntu 17.10 beta2 actuall gets farther!  i get the graphical screen with a choice of "Try Kubuntu" and "Install Kubuntu".  but either choice eventually winds up at a similar place.
<charmer> if you want, i can repeat and give you exact error messages or a screen shot (from my cell phone).
<ducasse> can you  download and try the latest daily (link in the topic)?
<charmer> errata: when i said "16.04.02 works fine" i should have said "kind've works".  
<ducasse> :)
<charmer> with all releases the Noveau video driver and Nvidia video drivers have had bugs that make them pretty much unusable with external monitors.  but that's a separate issue ...
<ducasse> are those monitors also hidpi?
<charmer> i can pull the latest daily and try it.  that will take awhile, though.
<ducasse> we can look at what you have while it downloads and writes if you can post screenshots somewhere?
<charmer> somewhat less so -- 2560 x ???.  but Noveau can't handle them at all (not recognized) and Nvidia is not much better.
<charmer> ducasse: probably google drive since its on my cell phone.  hold on for a few minutes ...
<ducasse> ok
<ducasse> have you tried other nvidia versions from the graphics-driver ppa?
<charmer> is there a torrent download for the daily?  i have a fast connection, but the download is showing 6 hours (~50 Kbyte/sec).  i don't know what zsync is and i'm not sure i want to learn right now.
<ducasse> not afaik, people mostly use zsync since it's able to only download changes from your last image
<charmer> ducasse: i've tried a variety of ppa for Kubuntu 16.04.03, but none work well .. i have not gone that route with 17.04 and have not tried 16.10 at all.
<charmer> but my memory is poor so i'd rather retry those from scratch to report errors as they happen if it would actually be useful.
<charmer> OK, i guess i'll figure out what zsync is.
<ducasse> i expect you can just rename the beta2 and zsync will treat it like some daily. that's a guess, though.
<ducasse> not a zsync users myself, it's so rare i download a daily that i tend to just grab the whole thing :)
<flocculant> charmer: zsync is easy - all it does is grabs the difference between latest and whatever you have
<flocculant> ducasse: yup - make sure name of b2 to daily name and that's what it will do
<charmer> it appears that zsync is another name for rsync?  i'm not sure why a name change was required ....
<charmer> ahhh, i see.  it runs over http instead of ssh.
<charmer> i tried 'cp ubuntu-17.10-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso artful-desktop-amd64.iso' and then 'zsync artful-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync' and it seems to be working ....
<charmer> after downloading  artful-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync, of course 
<charmer> whoops!  that failed after awhile.  let me try again ...
<charmer> after downloading the .zsync file, and then copying my existing file to the new name (see above) the invocation 'zsync -u http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ artful-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync' seems to be working, though the download rate is still 10% of my download bandwidth.
<charmer> but there's less to download
<flocculant> charmer: not sure what's up there, but I zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/artful-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync in the same folder as the destination file and it runs at normal speed, usually takes me less than a minute
<flocculant> I've never downloaded the zsync file :)
<flocculant> anyway - if you get it in the end, it's enough
<charmer> flocculant: then your connection is faster then mine!  i get 1 - 2 Mbyte/sec download, but this was running at ~200 Kbyte/sec.  but its done now!
<flocculant> charmer: was more commenting on it no being 10% :)
<charmer> separate question: it looks like Kubuntu has some kind of paid support available.  i'd be willing to pay 1 K$ or more to get Kubuntu working well on my new laptop (my intended primary development environment after i retire this Kubuntu 14.04 laptop).  do you know if paid Kubuntu support is worthwhile for problems like this?
<ducasse> no idea, maybe #kubuntu can tell you something about that?
<charmer> ducasse: thanks for the suggestion!
<ducasse> if you'd rather want to get 16.04 running, we can help you with that in #ubuntu instead of spending time on this - it's really up to you which release you want to run
<charmer> OK ... i downloaded today's Ubuntu 17.10 and "burned" it to a usb-drive.  after booting it with the revised BIOS settings (above), the behavior was the same (repeating  "Missing paramter in configuraiton file. Keyword: path" and then repeating lines of "gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image" followed by "boot:".  pressing <TAB> and then typing "live-install" brings up a full graphical interface install probmpt.
<flocculant> oh that's an old bug
<flocculant> try using something else to create the usb 
<flocculant> currently I use gnome-disks and the restore disk image option 
<charmer> ducasse: unfortunately, i gave up on Ubuntu (in favor of Kubuntu) in the 14.04 time frame.  the Ubuntu cell-phone/user-friendly focussed direction become too frustrating for me to use (i'm old-school).  i want to use an LTS release for my development environment because i don't enjoy installing a new OS every 6 months.  but i understand that supporting the latest hardware is easiest on the newest release (backports not required) so i'm willing to go t
<charmer> hrough the pain for the latest release in the hopes that my hardware support gets rolled forward to the next LTS release, or perhaps even the last LTS release)! 
<ducasse> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ducasse> ^^ this what you want?
<charmer> flocculant: i'm using usb-creator on a Kubuntu 14.04 to create my bootable USB-drive.  i could use Kubuntu 17.04 on the new laptop to do it (but not tonight).  if you think the results would be different, i could do that.
<ducasse> can you just use 'dd' to write the usb stick again?
<charmer> ducasse: if that also applies to Kubuntu LTS, then "yes", that's what i want.  my thought was that it was easier to get this to work on the "latest" release and then ask that it be back-ported (or attempt to do that myself).  do you think i'm better off asking for support on Kubuntu 16.04 even though it doesn't seem to work on Ubuntu/Kubuntu 17.10 beta 2?
<ducasse> well, on 16.04 your major issue was graphics problems, right? since kernels and drivers are made available for lts releases i think you should stick to that if an lts release is what you really want in the first place.
<ducasse> and #ubuntu supports kubuntu as well, so you can get help from a lot of people there - at no charge, it's what we're there for :)
<charmer> ducasse: creating a bootable USB drive is a multi-step process, which starts with partitioning, running grub, copying various files to various partions, running grub (or syslinux), etc. its certainly possible for someone to create a boot image that i could just slap down on (real) sector 0 of a USB-drive, but i haven't see images like that for download (the image would need to include boot sector, partition table, etc.).  
<ducasse> the ubuntu images contain everything you need - they're hybrid images
<ducasse> just dd them to a usb stick and boot
<charmer> ducasse: somewhat ironically, 16.04 worked better then anything more recent ... up until i tried to connect an external monitor, which was completely unrecoginized.  google searches found one web post that suggested moving from the open-source Noveau driver to the _very latest_ proprietary Nvidia driver would solve them problem, but that did not work for me.  so i started trying the latest releases in the hope that 1) the latest release would work or 
<charmer> 2) there would be more support available for the latest release.
<charmer> ducasse: you're correct.  the downloaded install images do seem to include a boot sector and partition table, so i should be able to just slap them down on a USB-drive.
<charmer> woot!  'sudo dd if=artful-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M oflag=dsync'  i'll see if that boots!
<ducasse> in general, a release that is actually released has better support than a development release, with an lts release probably the best supported. where did you get the latest nvidia driver from - ppa or directly from nvidia?
<charmer> i believe there were ~3 Nvidia drivers from a PPA release that i tried.  all failed to work well enough to be usable.  but i should repeat this experiment before i give you a definitive answer about which failed and why.
<DiveSurfer> hi guys, i have some trouble with my gdm on a ubunut 17.10
<DiveSurfer> i swichts from lightDM to gdm3, now when i press "SUPER +L" the screen is locked, when i login the lockscreen my session is generated new
<charmer> ducasse: anyway, is that really true?  will Ubuntu actually want to GA a release that doesn't install at all on Lenovo's flagship laptop (which has been out for ~1 year)?
<ducasse> i don't know if this problem has been reported or not, but it's impossible to test on every single model out there
<ducasse> didn't the newly written image work either?
<charmer> ducasse: the newly written image (dd of today's 'artful-desktop-amd64.iso') worked slightly better.  the boot proceeded to a graphical screen that let me choose "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu".  but clicking "Try Ubunutu" leads to a wedged laptop with a black screen (<ESC> or <Ctrl>-<Alt>-<F1> do not produce any output).  Choosing "Install Ubuntu" gets me a longer series of choices ...
<ducasse> !nomodeset | charmer can you try this?
<ubottu> charmer can you try this?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<charmer> ducasse: i'm investigating the "Install Ubuntu" choices.  it appears that going through manual disk setup works at least well enough to let it start copying packages to the root disk.
<ducasse> progress, i guess :)
<charmer> ducasse: the black screen is not (i think) a kernel boot paramater problem.  note that the boot gets to the point of giving me a choice of "Try Ubuntu" and "Install Ubuntu".  its only when i click "Try Ubuntu" that i get the black screen and wedged computer.
<ducasse> if x started up properly, then it's probably not your problem, no
<charmer> ducasse: after the "install" of Ubuntu, my laptop will no longer boot past the BIOS boot device selection.  i think that's a new and different problem, which i may try to chase down ... 
<charmer> it appears that the boot disk (NVMe0) was not initialized correctly.  Ubuntu/Kubuntu seems to want to setup /dev/sda as the boot device instead of the /dev/nvme0n1* unless i explicitly tell it otherwise, so that may be the problem.
<charmer> i need to go to bed soon.  do you know if there is any laptop known to run Kubuntu well with external high resolution external monitors? i'm willing to put in some time helping the community but i want to be aligned with the direction of current development.
<charmer> ... and i want something i can use to get my day job done ...
<ducasse> type of monitor shouldn't really matter in my experience, but different resolutions on them can give you scaling issues
<charmer> ducasse: with Kubuntu 17.10 i got to the point where i was dealing with scaling issues (it looks awful but i think i can get xterm/Konsole to work well enough to be usable). 16.04 and 17.10 don't even get that far.  16.04 -- external monitors don't work; 17.10 -- won't install.
<charmer> whoops!  i meant:
<charmer> i meant: with Kubuntu 17.04 and the Nvidia driver i got to the point where i was dealing with scaling issues (it looks awful but i think i can get xterm/Konsole to work well enough to be usable). 16.04 and 17.10 don't even get that far.  16.04 -- external monitors don't work; 17.10 -- won't install.
<charmer> thanks!  but i'm going to bed now ....
<DiveSurfer>  hi, ich habe ein problem beim starten von ubunut 
<DiveSurfer>  [  167.030879] Could not find key with description: [02d6d39d1ddaf903]
<DiveSurfer>  [  167.030914] process_request_key_err: No key
<DiveSurfer>  [  167.030915] Could not find valid key in user session keyring for sig specified in mount option: [02d6d39d1ddaf903]
<DiveSurfer>  wenn ich ein keyctl show mach, wird mir aber der schlüssel angezeit
<DiveSurfer>   953781914 --alswrv      0     0       \_ user: 02d6d39d1ddaf903
<DiveSurfer> im einsatz ist ubunut 17.10
<SwedeMike> DiveSurfer: we speak english in here.
<DiveSurfer> ok, sry
<DiveSurfer> i have a problem with the ubuntu keyring the key is not found
<tomreyn> it is also preferred not to cross post
<DiveSurfer> tomreyn, soryy
<netsrot> Hi, I'm using artful and it's killing processes when I switch between desktops in xorg/openbox. Has only happened to processes using gpu acceleration on radeon driver.
<ignacio> HI everyone!
<ignacio> I ran sudo do-release-upgrade -d, and it's upgrading, but I'm afraid of rebooting my laptop :(. When I try to run gnome-screenshot I get this error
<ignacio> Gtk:ERROR:/build/gtk+3.0-4jVu5z/gtk+3.0-3.22.21/./gtk/gtkiconhelper.c:493:ensure_surface_for_gicon: assertion failed: (destination) || this started to happen after I started the upgrade
<Faux> ignacio: Thats quite likely to be fixed by restarting gdm after the upgrade is done.
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-12
<jayze> So I cannot for the life of me figure out how to configure gnome. Basically to change any of the options. I do not see a program for it installed by default. Is there something I am missing?
<valorie> isn't that the point of gnome? no configuration 
<vincenzoml> Hi there. I upgraded my desktop to 17.10. My bluetooth mouse/keyboard don't work at boot, I have to restart the bluetooth service, delete and re-add the devices to make them work
<vincenzoml> (using a usb keyboard to do that)
<vincenzoml> It's terribly annoying, any hint at how to debug the problem?
<vincenzoml> Hi, since I upgraded to 17.10 my bluetooth keyboard and mouse don't work at boot (and work difficultly in general). I have to restart the bluetooth service and remove/add devices
<vincenzoml> and it does not work all the time
<vincenzoml> what can I do about this?
<fuser> Hello. This is how my terminal looks now: https://i.imgur.com/hJqtWi6.png
<fuser> The white is the terminal background color, the thickness of the border varies when I ctrl+ and ctrl-. I really doubt this was there before, I think I would have noticed.
<fuser> Ive been on 17.10 for a long time, this is new. Might be nvidia driver update?
<fuser> The border is always there in every terminal I've tried and in any program such as vim, man, etc
<Bluefoxicy> seriously?
<Bluefoxicy> has docker compose been completely abandoned in Ubuntu?
<Bluefoxicy> it hasn't been updated since 14.04
<Bluefoxicy> oh wow, docker is still 1.5
<Bluefoxicy> wait wrong docker.  docker.io is 1.13
<fuser> For every terminal and every window manager I've tried, the terminal has a large 'border' at the bottom that I believe is occuring due to the WM not giving the terminal the correct size window. Must have something to do with X (I'm not using Wayland) or the nvidia proprietary driver
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-13
<dupondje> Lets go to artful :)
<dupondje> mmmm, upgraded to artful, seems to be fine :)
<dupondje> except synaptic isn't starting ...
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/1712089 ah :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1712089 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyUnable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused" [High,Triaged]
<dupondje> How to change/adjust the theme a bit? Cause it looks like a mix of Unity & Gnome3 now :p
<dupondje> Gnome3 is so much nicer :)
<dupondje> just don't really like the top bar(s)
<StrangeNoises> dupondje i like the top bar fine, I just think there's a big wasted gap where the global menu should go 🤣
<dupondje> I lose like 100px on top of my screen :)
<dupondje> what a waste ;)
<StrangeNoises> i liked pixel saver for merging a maximised window into the top bar (and if you're not maximising windows you haven't really run out of space 😛), but it's currently not working in 3.26.1 (just get Error when you try to activate it)
<alsetema> Hello, I have been referred here from the ubuntu channel, ill paste my issue
<alsetema> Hello people, I would like to share my wireless internet connection through another wireless adapter, I'm running Lubuntu 17.10 kernel 4.13, and have tried setting up an 
<alsetema>                   access point through the network manager menu, yet when the access point is conneccted on one of the adapters, the one I get the internet connection from disconnects from 
<alsetema>                   the network, why could this be?
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-14
<arm1e> Hi. I am test in 17.10 and cant get appindicators to show. any ideas?
<arm1e> *testing
<arm1e> I have had to install top icons plus to get the icons to show as the app indicators extension does not work
<arm1e> hello???
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-15
<freakyy> https://www.freakyonline.de/2017/10/15/ubuntu-17-10-on-my-laptop/ <-- :D
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> pretty neat freakyy 
<freakyy> yea :D looks cool ;D
<freakyy> lotuspsychje: do u have a screenshot of your desktop?
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: lets c
<freakyy> awkay ;D
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: not on this box, im on my xenial box atm
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: https://lotuspsychje.deviantart.com/
<freakyy> ah ok. xenial is only running on my server ;)
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: excited for final launch?
<freakyy> yea :D
<freakyy> hope they give me some more stuff to have a look at ;D
<lotuspsychje> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes!
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<freakyy> ur screenshots look ok ... i dont like the icon pack though ... its osmthing like glass square ... 
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu-party not ready yet
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: thats not an icon set, but xenial default
<freakyy> oh ok
<freakyy> well, i wanted to have something good looking but not too far away from the default
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: i leave artful dev vanilla, for testing purposes
<freakyy> so i looked for some icon theme and some cursor theme
<freakyy> the cursor theme was hard to find
<freakyy> wasnt too hard to install though. just had to copy it into ~/.icons/
<freakyy> lotuspsychje: do u have an idea, why my bootup screen looks like, white background and just strange colors? is there some way i can fix it?
<freakyy> lotuspsychje: yea artful looks good
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: strange colors how?
<freakyy> wait ill show u a photo of the screen
<freakyy> https://c.nextgamers.eu/s/9yJQ4wGwAdwIjiO
<freakyy> thats a photo of the screen
<freakyy> it slike, instead of purple background, it has white background the font is kinda messed up its like as if there is a filter over it
<freakyy> on shutdown/reboot it shows the correct splash
<lotuspsychje> weird
<freakyy> yea ;(
<lotuspsychje> what card freakyy ?
<freakyy> hwo do i check
<freakyy> its some ati mobility
<lotuspsychje> sudo lshw -C video
<freakyy> one moment
<freakyy> Radeon HD 7550M/7570M/7650M
<freakyy> :)
<freakyy> but im like, really happy with my laptop and ubuntu ... i removed windows on my laptop completely
<freakyy> the only bad thing is that they dont offer closed source drivers for the radeon anymore
<freakyy> that way i cant run eg. steam or anything
<freakyy> oh strange, steam seems to work
<freakyy> lets see if dont starve together works ;D
<freakyy> gw2 willprobablynot work
<freakyy> omg, dont starve together works :D
<freakyy> cool
<freakyy> did they do anyhting with the driver let me try gw2
<freakyy> strange since now it runs and this with the open source driver
<freakyy> ok nm it lagged my whole lpc
<freakyy> dunno why though
<freakyy> hi thrmo  ;D
<thrmo> hi there
<freakyy> so r u currentl yintalling it?
<thrmo> still DLing it
<freakyy> ok ;D
<thrmo> i run 17.04 on my desktop
<thrmo> and I'm gonna try 17.10 on my laptop/tablet hybrid
<freakyy> ok u could also update that to 17.10 without a fresh install btw
<freakyy> ah ok ;D
<freakyy> thrmo: where r u from?
<freakyy> netherlands?
<thrmo> y, how did you figured it out?
<freakyy> u r usin a NL server ;D
<freakyy> thats how i guessed ;D
<freakyy> irc server
<thrmo> makes sense :)
<freakyy> yea ;D im from germany
<freakyy> ok so gl with ur installation of 17.10 :)
<thrmo> you're connecting through an UK server though
<thrmo> ty
<freakyy> i know i cant remember why though
<freakyy> but i have a shell
<freakyy> and im running weechat there
<freakyy> and i guess im using a random pool or smth
<freakyy> umm, thrmo, do u think touch will work with ubuntu 17.10?
<freakyy> i dont have any touch pc
<thrmo> touch works on gnome
<freakyy> ok cool ;D
<thrmo> so it should work
<freakyy> thrmo: btw, r u working with servers aswell?
<thrmo> i've been distro hoping a biton that device
<freakyy> ah ok ;D
<thrmo> because i've yet to find a decent tightly integrated touch experience
<thrmo> nop
<freakyy> ok 
<freakyy> ill go take a shower in a minute
<freakyy> btwi find it awesome that even discord is supported on ubuntu ;D
<freakyy> so brb now shower
<freakyy> back from taking a shower
<freakyy> thrmo: and download finished?
<freakyy> thrmo: ?
<thrmo> yeah, but I have to go now, so i'll only be able to install it later, ttyl
<freakyy> ok bye
<freakyy> ;D
<freakyy> if my sidebar stops showing icons how can i bring that back without relogging?
<cyyber> hello, I am havin gproblem in ubuntu 17.10, my touchpad is not working
<cyyber> its Dell Alienware 17 laptop, 
<ikonia> zero information
<thrmo> i guess there are several dell alienware 17 laptops, you need to give more info.
<cyyber> what info do you need?
<cyyber> it has 8 GB Nvidia GTX 1070
<cyyber> 16 GB RAM
<cyyber> I7 7700HQ
<ikonia> the touchpad would be a good start
<ikonia> the thing you're asking about
<cyyber> Its Dell Laptop
<cyyber> I mean Dell Alienware laptop
<ikonia> right, what is the touchpad
<thrmo> lol
<cyyber> I don't know
<ikonia> ok - so find out
<cyyber> How to check that
<ikonia> ok, I'm not taking this futher
<cyyber> to be precise, its alienware 17 r4
<ikonia> as I said earlier, you're running pre-release software with no support, you are expected to be able to nagivate this platform at a basic level
<ikonia> if you are unable to even work out your hardware platform, you won't be able to use pre-release software
<cyyber> touchpad is Palmrest
<ikonia> I've never heard of that brand
<cyyber> kidding
<ikonia> how did you get that info
<ikonia> ahhh, so time wasting
<ikonia> ok, bye
<oerheks> alienware 17 .. fn + F11 t-pad ??
<cyyber> Synaptics
<cyyber> Manufacturer is Synaptics
<oerheks> https://www.notebookcheck.net/fileadmin/Notebooks/Alienware/17_R2/Alienware_17_R2_8_von_22.jpg
<cyyber> its not r2
<cyyber> its R4
<cyyber> alienware 17 r4
<oerheks> same layout https://zone1-vgu.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/Alienware-17-R4-keyboard-and-trackpad.jpg
<cyyber> yes this one
<oerheks> hit fn f11 and try again
<cyyber> ok.. but I tried xinput list and I didn't see any touchpad device
<oerheks> that fn key is a hardware switch, not software
<cyyber> naah it didn't help
<cyyber> fn + f11 and also only f11
<cyyber> but when I was running Ubuntu installer via USB, touchpad was working fine
<cyyber> btw I have a configuration acpi=off in grub, which I did manually, after that ubuntu was starting
<oerheks> i get this from an older bugreport. open terminal: xinput list # and see the device number
<oerheks> xinput set-prop <number> "Device Enabled" 1 ( and xinput set-prop <number> "Device Enabled" 0 # to turn it off again?)
<cyyber> well I already said above
<cyyber> I tried xinput list
<cyyber> and I didn't find any device for touchpad
<cyyber> all I can see keyboard, webcam
<oerheks> odd, you might want to file a bugreport then
<cyyber> when I do xinput list, I can see, virtual core Xtest pointer, virtual core xtest keyboard, webcam_fhd, at translated set 2 keyboard
<cyyber> ok I got it fixed ..By following steps here https://askubuntu.com/questions/866437/function-keys-do-not-work-brightness-sound-ubuntu-16-04/866571#866571
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-08
<feoh> Hiya folks
<feoh> I have 18.10 running!
<feoh> Odd issue though, it fails to start X when it boots. I have to run startx, then most things work OK (except sleep still. Still need to disable that)
<feoh> I don't see anything unusual in the X logs. Does anyone have any suggestions about log files I should attach when reporting the bug?
<feoh> just realized I'm logged in as root. Oops :)
<kwah> got advice that I need to add extra info to bug 1796433
<ubottu> bug 1796433 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.10 regression: nvidia driver does not work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1796433
 * kwah confused 
<kwah> ubuntu-bug does not seem to provide option on updating specific bug...
<lotus|NUC> kwah: create the bug again from terminal: ubuntu-bug linux
<lotus|NUC> alot of usefull info is added like that
<kwah> you mean *new* bug?
<lotus|NUC> yes
<kwah> lotus|NUC: OK. will do.
<kwah> tnx
<howarth> is there a preferred ppa for the nvidia drivers on cosmic?
<Bashing-om> howarth: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .
<howarth> what is the correct apt-get to install the complete driver?
<Bashing-om> howarth: the instructions are in the link . add to PPA - ipdate the syste, ( sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<Bashing-om> update the systenm*
<howarth> seeing the same error described here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2388026
<Bashing-om> howarth: Pastebin your results ' sudo apt update ' . See where we go from there .
<howarth> why does the nvidia-driver-396 drag in libdrm-nouveau2?
<Bashing-om> howarth: Maybe this expmation: http://albertomilone.com/blog/?p=670 ?
<howarth> well that isn't fixed in 18.10 yet as I still get a black screen
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-09
<howarth> Is anyone having any luck with installing the non-free nvidia drivers on Cosmic with a GTX 680?
<howarth> Closest I have gotten is getting the stock nvidia-driver-390 to install but it still produces a black screen instead of the gdm
<howarth> No obvious errors in the system log or X11.org.log
<howarth> but I did notice that, unlike the System76 xenial nvidia installation, cosmis is loading both the nvidia and nouveau drivers
<howarth> unless I am confused, cosmic uses nouveau for gdm but nvidia for the actual X11 session
<howarth> which seems like it is just asking for trouble
<gpunk> you need to uninstall nouveau/blacklist it
<gpunk> buht it should be done by the nvidia installation
<howarth> if you have the nvidia drivers installed successfully, do you have any blacklisting added by the the packages?
<howarth> The System76 driver packages for xenial (they roll their own) use
<howarth> blacklist nouveau
<howarth> blacklist lbm-nouveau
<howarth> blacklist nvidia-current
<howarth> blacklist nvidia-173
<howarth> blacklist nvidia-96
<howarth> blacklist nvidia-current-updates
<howarth> options nvidia_384_drm modeset=0
<howarth> is used in modprobes.d on System76 but the current nvidia packages seem to install a nouveau drm instead
<howarth> I was also puzzled by the fact that the current nvidia packaging installed for 390 by cosmic apparently hasn't seen an update since August
<howarth> which makes you wonder how seriously it is really being worked on
<gpunk> for me it works just fine, gtx860m
<howarth> did you install from a ppa or from the Software Update control panel proprietary driver tab?
<howarth> there seems to be several alternative sources for the graphics drivers
<gpunk> manually with apt , from ubuntu repo
<howarth> the ones installed from Software Update actually required a hack to fully install
<gpunk> but bumblebee didnt work, for info
<howarth> so ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa?
<howarth> if so what does your blacklisting for using nvidia look like?
<gpunk> not ppa , but ubuntu repo
<howarth> so with 'sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall'?
<howarth> It is really hard to pin down which approach is currently even viable to try to debug further
<gpunk>  /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-installer-disable-nouveau.conf:blacklist nouveau
<howarth> and I assume you added no ppa's at all to install the nvidia drivers, right?
<gpunk> yes
<howarth> so what command did you use to install the working nvidia driver?
<howarth> ie did you use the metapackage 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-driver-390'?
<howarth> The Software Update control panel claims that the 390 driver is tested so I assume that is want I want to be debugging on cosmic
<howarth> FYI, this on a 2008 MacPro with a EVGA FTX 680 flashed with the Mac ROMs.
<howarth> Windows has no issue nor does nouveau under cosmic
<gpunk> apt install nvidia-driver-390 nvidia-dkms-390
<howarth> but so far every combo that I have tried goes to completely black screen (as in backlighting off) whenever it gets past the Ubuntu splash screen
<howarth> so it appears to be puking on gdm
<howarth> no crashes in the syslog though
<howarth> okay, I'll try your recipe tonight
<gpunk> and remember to blacklist nouveau
<howarth> one thing I am a bit unclear on is when the blacklisting takes effect
<howarth> the boot is done entirely from a kernel image file
<howarth> so do that blacklisting inhibit the bundling of nouveau into the kernel image or just its loading?
<gpunk> while loadig modules it skips it
<gpunk> and modules dont get bounded into kernel
<gpunk> some of them are put in the initramfs thingy
<howarth> According to https://superuser.com/questions/577307/how-to-get-a-list-of-active-drivers-that-are-statically-built-into-the-linux-ker one can check for the bundled modules
<howarth> it would be interesting to know if on your machine the built kernel even has nouveau
<howarth> I was wondering if that could be part of my issues
<gpunk> those are the drivers , loadable drivers are modules 
<gpunk> no it doesnt , nouveau is a Module-driver not a driver-compiled-in-the-kernel
<gpunk> you cannot have a driver compiled in AND loadable module
<gpunk> for the same purpose
<howarth> I haven't down kernel builds for awhile and ubuntu is pretty opaque on what it is doing
<gpunk> well what i am telling you universal, nothing to do with ubuntu
<gpunk> is*
<howarth> okay, so the image only has a fbdev I guess until the boot load the actual modules from the system disk
<howarth> I can't find the url at the moment but I swear I read somewhere a blurb about bionic/cosmic nvidia using nouveau for gdm
<gpunk> nope dont worry :)
<howarth> I've been trying stuff like https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-linux
<howarth> which is weird that they keep updating that page yet never mentioning blacklisting at all
<howarth> and the page was updated yesterday
<gpunk> yes, as i said before, it should be automatic, but your case, you already tryed "things"
<gpunk> oh, in thzt page, i just read it, THEY mention disabling nouveau too
<gpunk> when you do stuff manually
<howarth> well this card has two DVIs, a display port and HDMI so I have suspected that nouveau is shifting the nvidia driver onto another display port
<gpunk> niet
<howarth> I probsbly should also try a clean install of cosmic to test this as I am using an apt-get upgraded version of cosmic from bionic
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-10
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic cosmic
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I think it's 4.18.0-9.10
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Yup ; 4.18.0.8.9: amd64 arm64 armhf i386 ppc64el s390x per https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-generic&searchon=names&suite=cosmic&section=all .
<FurretUber> Hi, I was testing Xubuntu Cosmic and a problem happened with xfdesktop. When I chose to send the report it opened a Launchpad page with a bug I can't see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1787901
<FurretUber> So I can't report the bug I found because that bug from the link isn't public
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1787901 not found
<tomreyn> FurretUber: if this is a duplicate of an already reported bug, then you wont be able to file it unless you explicity choose to report a new bug (you can still mark that as a duplicate of the existing but hidden bug then).
<FurretUber> If it is already reported to me it is OK. It's just the fact it opened to report additional information to a bug I couldn't add additional information
<tomreyn> FurretUber: bugs are usually hidden when it is assumed (by the reporter or someone triaging it) that they have security impact. this bug was apparently filed on Oct 20.
<tomreyn> FurretUber: so i'd choose to create a new bug and point out that it is likely a duplicate of the existing bug.
<FurretUber> I reported the bug as a new bug. It was set as private by default so I changed to public, as it was from the Live Media and had nothing relevant
<hggdh> FurretUber: I have looked at the bug, and set it to public
<hggdh> (talking about bug 1787901)
<ubottu> bug 1787901 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "xfdesktop assert failure: corrupted double-linked list" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787901
<FurretUber> Thank you. I marked I'm affected by that bug
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-11
<kinghat> so i upgraded from 18.04.1 to 18.10 and it disabled sources during the upgrade. should i enable the sources that were disabled? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/9snA0aIg/image.png
<valorie> I would check with each PPA to see if 1. you still need them and 2. if they have Cosmic packages
<Bashing-om> kinghat: pastebin ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' and we have a dissertation on how to know what can be re-enabled.
<valorie> ppas are auto-disabled
<valorie> always
<kinghat> http://paste.debian.net/hidden/f4e36ba8/
<Bashing-om> kinghat: looking .
<kinghat> is it odd that discover has some enabled but the software sources doesnt? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/CQlkFxXy/image.png
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Befor I look at that last .. in your browser open " http://ppa.launchpad.net/danielrichter2007/grub-customizer/ubuntu/ " and open "dists/". now you see that 18.10 is supported by this PPA and can be enabled.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: The repos ( main, universe, multiverse ) are not the same as a PPA .
<kinghat> can i remove all of the repos with bionic?
<Bashing-om> kinghat: where as this PPA " http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu " is not supported .
<kinghat> the *verse ones.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: IF ya do remove the repos,, then no updates and no security fixes !  UN-Good .
<kinghat> i mean the bionic ones. how would i get updates/security fixes from them if they are disabled?
<Bashing-om> oh! .. sheeshh ,, did not have my thinkong cap on .. Yeah you are on cosmic ! ' lsb_relase -a ' to confirm .. and if cosmic then YES - disable bionic .
<Bashing-om> lsb_release -a **
<kinghat> `lsb_release -a` worked fine. yes its cosmic - 18.10. but i knew that.
<kinghat> also they are already disabled as you can see in the last image i posted. im just asking if i can delete them?
<Bashing-om> kinghat: :) .. but I did not know for sure .. I work terminal mostly rather than GUI and thus I can get lost in what we are looking at .
<kinghat> np. its late here too. i didnt know if you were messing with me or not.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Delete bionic sources, yes .
<Bashing-om> kinghat: I do not mess around, and try real hard not to mislead :P I got a reputation to protect :)
<kinghat> hah np.
<kinghat> here is everything thats left: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/nPmc2Nih/image.png
<Bashing-om> kinghat: looking.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Gimme a bit as I can not work easily from an image .
<kinghat> Bashing-om: i ran `tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*` again and this was the output: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/ab478ce8/
<Bashing-om> kinghat: On the origninal past of the sources.list/d .. there is obly that one that is stol good .. but I do not know about " http://packages.microsoft.com/repos/vscode " . nor have I verified goggle chrome .
<kinghat> they are legit
<Bashing-om> kinghat: " deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/danielrichter2007/grub-customizer/ubuntu" is good in cosmic too, if you still want it . But I find those kinds of aids can cause more trouble than they fix .
<kinghat> i removed it and added it again. it not says cosmic properly.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: It should read " deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/danielrichter2007/grub-customizer/ubuntu cosmic main " .
<kinghat> it does
<kinghat> not sure why this says `http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu/ cosmic main` when there isnt a cosmic folder.
<kinghat> says bionic in discover: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/AH9rPWIx/image.png
<Bashing-om> kinghat: I do not see "bionic" on any of the sources within "other software" (??).
<Bashing-om> kinghat: The folder "apt/sources.list.d/" is to comtain all the 3rd party source list files .
<kinghat> Bashing-om: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/bn2fBIb6/image.png
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Looks fair .. but I do not think backports repo is available for cosmic to this time. What results: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' ?
<kinghat> Bashing-om: i already removed that source and added it back: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/dists/cosmic/
<kinghat> there are sources still in sources.list.d that ive already removed. how do i get rid of those? it wont let me delete them
<Bashing-om> kinghat: The GUI has no means to delete the entries - what it does is comment the entry (#) so it is not parsed . To completely remove takes the terminal .
<kinghat> Bashing-om: `sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nameofrepo.list`?
<valorie> oh dear, please don't do that
<valorie> edit it if you feel you must, but do not simply remove it
<kinghat> i cant remove them from that dir w/o doing that though..
<valorie> if they are commented out they do no harm
<kinghat> is it even bad to have a 3rd party source for an app of a different version of ubuntu?
<kinghat> i mean the app will work on both of these versions.
<valorie> no?
<kinghat> it only matters for the OS sources, correct?
<valorie> that's the point of flavors
<valorie> lots of offerings
<valorie> sometimes there are "warring libraries" but not often
<valorie> you can even install multiple desktops, although that can get tangled
<kinghat> i mean if i have a firefox ppa for bionic, its not a big deal that its still pointing at bionic when on cosmic is it?
<kinghat> oh i see.
<valorie> oh, different version number
<valorie> if the ff ppa has no cosmic packages, you won't get updates until it does
<valorie> if ever
<kinghat> speaking of which, isnt there an up2date firefox repo for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<kinghat> thats why i was using the security ppa for ff
<valorie> why do you say ff is out of date?
<valorie> !info firefox cosmic
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 62.0.3+build1-0ubuntu1 (cosmic), package size 45596 kB, installed size 172080 kB
<Bashing-om> !info firefox cosmic
<kinghat> if i was getting my ff through that ppa do i have to remove the source and remove ff and start fresh with the main ubuntu repo version?
<valorie> no
<kinghat> will the main repo start updating it?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> unless it was called something else
<valorie> firefox is in main and you can see the version above
<kinghat> how do i check they are the same name?
<valorie> in your terminal, apt show firefox
<valorie> or apt-cache policy firefox
<kinghat> http://paste.debian.net/hidden/1a08259e/
<valorie> so the same
<valorie> you're fine without the ppa
<kinghat> i can probably remove 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu/'
<kinghat> k
<valorie> could have been ahead for awhile
<valorie> but it isn't now
<valorie> I don't use ff much anymore now that falkon works everywhere for me
<kinghat> everywhere?
<valorie> so far, yes
<valorie> all the sites I use
<valorie> including my bank
<kinghat> i use a lot of extensions and sync. and i really like chrome.
<kinghat> i think brave is going to be nice once they catch up because its just chrome w/o all the google. but you get sync and all the extensions.
<valorie> I do use chrome sometimes for the addons that are available only for it
<valorie> I do genealogy and some of those addons are really handy
<valorie> but that is rare
<kinghat> ah. like the ancestry stuffs?
<valorie> yes, there are addons for all the major sites - ancestry, familytreedna and 23andme
<kinghat> ah
<kinghat> ok thanks for the help valorie/Bashing-om. have a good one!
<valorie> you too
<valorie> glad your upgrade went well
<kinghat> ty!
<Bashing-om> kinghat: :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<erle-> no release yet/
<erle-> ?
<erle-> oh, next week
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-12
<Gr33ntea> Hello I installed Ubuntu 18.10 and for some reason, it takes forever to get to the bootscreen then it hangs at the bootscreen for like a minute and then it shows my mouse and the purple login background and then permanently freezes. Any suggestions? my gpu is     NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050  if that matters
<Bashing-om> Gr33ntea: try with the nomodeset boot parameter, if it then boots install the nvidia proprietary driver .
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Gr33ntea> thank you! <3
<Bashing-om> Gr33ntea: workie ?
<Gr33ntea> Sorry havent tried it yet gonna try now
<Bashing-om> Gr33ntea: K :)
<Gr33ntea> Bashing-om: I just hope u know ur a genius and i love u and ur the best
<Gr33ntea> p.s it worked
<Bashing-om> Gr33ntea: Kinda thought it wud :P
<erle-> sounds like EFI is searching the disk for boot images
<Epx998> If I am setting up cosmic beta provisioning - do I need to constantly grab the latest initrd.gz and linux files from the netboot directory?  I noticed often I get a kernel module mismatch unless I download what is current
<TJ-> Epx998: yes, since the modules in the initrd.img come from the linux-image-$version package the vmlinuz-$version comes from
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-13
<Gr33ntea> Hello friends I am having trouble getting my wifi card to work : (, I have posted some system information as well as attempted solutions in the following paste. https://hastebin.com/bixicemiki.sql any ideas whats causing this? :(
<Gr33ntea> I have submitted a post to the Ubuntu forum, so if anyone has an account and would like to reply if I'm gone the link is. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2403551&p=13808094#post13808094
<Gr33ntea> Hello sorry I do not mean to spam, I have mentioned before that my laptop cannot find my wifi card which is an intel 9560. I have made a forum post about it here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2403551, and have also run the wireless script that is recommended in the forums. paste is here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FCnySDKR44/ Im just reposting because I had been had been disconnected and have just returned. 
<kinghat> does anyone here compile apps with Qt and know about Qt environment variables?
<immu> hi, i need to file a issue please guide with software center
<immu> how do i file issues with software center?
<Gr33ntea> Hello my computer is having trouble finding my network adapter, I have made a ubuntu forum post about it here, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2403551. And here is a direct paste of some system information. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FCnySDKR44/
<mcar> hi everybody ! i went for Cosmic a few days ago and I've got a simple question some Cosmic and Bionic users might help me with
<mcar> 'apt-get update' (and not 'upgrade') felt very slow... first I thought it was some bandwidth issue... but I looked and saw that just 'update' had to download like 35-36 Mo (I've got default install with universe/mutliverse/... rep)
<mcar> I never had a look while on Bionic (cause it was just fast)... so my question : was it that huge already ? is it normal that 'update' needs so much downloading ?
<Gr33ntea> Hello I need to change what firmware driver ubuntu is loading. I need to use firmware 34 according to the Intel site. I have an intel 9560 wifi card. And here is what Ubuntu is telling me is being loaded/requested. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zdm2NsSh2g/
<Gr33ntea> I dont see any mention of firmware 34
<Gr33ntea> My card is the very first one listed on this site. https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html
<tsuzuku_> .
<tomreyn> mcar: it may be this much the first time. but once you have this, follow-up downloads will be much smaller.
<mcar> tomreyn : thanks. it wasn't my first update (a few daily ones since I installed Cosmic). but maybe download size of 'update' depends on diffs in the repos since the previous one. I'm not sure how that works.
<tomreyn> exactly, there are diffs.
<mcar> ok. so that would explain why these daily updates require that much downloading : lot of changes (still beta) in the repos : huge diffs... I guess
<tomreyn> maybe there are no diffs for cosmic, yet, but more likely there are just a lot of updates.
<mcar> yeah, that might explain why just checking for updates is taking that much time/downloading... I guess I'll see how it goes when the release comes...
<mcar> thanks for your insight
<tomreyn> mcar: so the contents file matches this download size http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/cosmic/ for cosmic-updates, it will change (post release) and grow to roughly the same size.
<mcar> tomreyn: interesting... that's indeed what checking for updates gave me : 38Mo of downloading... looks the same for bionic though http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/
<mcar> i'm not sure i understand :) I was used to have 'apt-get update' being just a blip of fast downloads in seconds... now it's minutes for me (mild connection) : these 38Mo. Yet contents is that huge as well for Bionic... sooo...
<mcar> I will look deeper how it works and also look at content's size over a few days, to better understand this weird feeling I have
<mcar> tomreyn: thank you for your time and pointing at me the contents file size
<Gr33ntea> Hello I am unable to connect to wifi, and Ubuntu is not finding my WIreless Chip. Here is my system info. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FCnySDKR44/ I can verfiy that the correct driver and firmware are loaded, and its not listed as hard blocked. Any ideas?
<TJ-> Gr33ntea: looking
<Gr33ntea> TJ-: thank you very much : )
<TJ-> Gr33ntea: I suspect the ideapad_wlan "Hard blocked: yes" is the problem. It also seems to apply to the bluetooth
<Gr33ntea> hm i thought i didn't need that one. 
<Gr33ntea> any idea how to unblock it?
<TJ-> I'd suspect there is a hardware toogle, or hot-key combo
<Gr33ntea> my laptop has an airplane more toggle but it doesn't do anything
<Gr33ntea> other than that there is nothing
<TJ-> Gr33ntea: can you show us "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<Gr33ntea> mhmm one sec
<Gr33ntea> paste.ubuntu.com/p/hr64G8yWBR
<Gr33ntea> TJ-: If you don't mind me asking what exactly are you looking for in that output? Just so i know for future reference 
<TJ-> mentions of the "rfkill" handler
<TJ-> Looks like you've done several suspend/resume cycles in that log
<Gr33ntea> Yeah, i've been trying to fix this problem for 2 days now and most solutions require a restart
<TJ-> you've also got a nasty stack trace ddue to the nvidia driver
<TJ-> Gr33ntea: aha! so on a cold/warm boot it works fine?
<TJ-> Gr33ntea: then you allow a suspend and on resume rfkill is permanently on?
<Gr33ntea> sorry I worded that poorly, it  does not work on cold boot what i meant to say is that the solutions I have tried had me restart the computer they did not work, the wifi chip never gets found
<Gr33ntea> so rfkill is always on
<Gr33ntea> not only after suspend
<TJ-> OK, for starters, the Wifi chip is found without a problem, and the driver is loaded
<Gr33ntea> mhmm
<TJ-> the issue is the RFKILL is on permanently
<TJ-> can you show us "pastebinit <( for n in /sys/class/rfkill/*/*; do [ -f $n ] && echo $n=$(cat $n); done )"
<Gr33ntea> sure, one sec. thank you for all the help btw! i really apprecite it
<Gr33ntea> I seem to get an error from that
<Gr33ntea> lemme try once more
<TJ-> Gr33ntea: Hang on! I've found some Lenovo forum posted which say this is caused by changing the BIOS boot mode to Legacy - is that what you've done ?
<Gr33ntea> nope, mine is in UEFI
<Gr33ntea> paste.ubuntu.com/p/pJdrF7XpbZ
<Gr33ntea> sorry that took so long im going back and forth between 2 laptops since im in the irc chat in a different machine in case i need to restart the other one
<TJ-> Is it a Yoga 530 ?
<Gr33ntea> Its a Lenovo Y530 the new one, that just came out
<Gr33ntea> there is an older one from like 10 yrs back 
<TJ-> Does anything happen when you toggle airplane mode because this looks like thats what it is - when you try toggling immediately check the tail of the kernel log in case it is reporting unknown key-code - which would tell us it doesn't know how to interpret the action, so it doesn't toggle ("dmesg | tail" )
<Gr33ntea> paste.ubuntu.com/p/Pf6n3gN3W4
<TJ-> Is airplane mode keys Fn + F7
<Gr33ntea> Fn + F8
<TJ-> That last log, the last timestamp is presumably when you pressed the keys "[  736.971817] r8169 0000:07:00.0 enp7s0: link up" ... that message is strange, since the r8169 is the wired ethernet device!
<Gr33ntea> I just checked the output after pressing Fn + F8 2 times
<Gr33ntea> and that doesn't change
<TJ-> I'm wondering if this is an ACPI issue... there's a workaround that sometimes fixes strange issues like this. I've written a guide to it, here, which is worth trying: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Gr33ntea> in other words the ethernet never disconnects
<TJ-> OK, so that was unrelated to the key-presses - good :)
<Gr33ntea> i will try the script mentioned on ur workaround
<TJ-> However, I'd highly recommend upgrading the PC firmware to the latest version, 8JCN44WW, released in September
<TJ-> I think this is your model. You can check by entering the serial number into the support search pages. https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/legion-series/legion-y530-15ich/downloads/DS503758
<Gr33ntea> So the script didn't work, i will try updating the firmware
<TJ-> hang on, I think I've found another solution!
<Gr33ntea> : O
<TJ-> There's an AskUbuntu Q and A where it says the problem is the ideapad_laptop driver itself, and blacklisting it can solve this (on a Y910)
<TJ-> It's worth a try: " sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ideapad.conf <<< "blacklist ideapad_laptop"  " and reboot/test
<Gr33ntea> Yeah i did see that, and tried it too
<TJ-> this creates a file that prevents the module being automatically loaded at boot-time
<Gr33ntea> i will try again though
<TJ-> but right now the module is loaded, since we see it's product in the rfkill list
<TJ-> if you do "lsmod | grep idea" is that module listed?
<Gr33ntea> yeh I undid the blacklist after i tried it, so it should be listed
<Gr33ntea> lemme check
<TJ-> Ahhh
<TJ-> Does the PC still have Windows on? does airplane mode unlock on that?
<Gr33ntea> yes to both questions
<TJ-> And if it is unlocked and working and the PC warm reboots to Ubuntu, the lock is on?
<TJ-> as in, no wifi/bluetooth
<Gr33ntea> yes
<TJ-> it really sounds like a firmware bug, especially if blacklisting the ideapad_laptop module doesn't solve it, since that infers the PC starts in airplane mode and needs to be forced to unlock, rather than starting with it unlocked 
<TJ-> Maybe the windows drivers 'knows' this bug and how to workaround it
<TJ-> Interesting idea... when the PC is starting, BEFORE linux kernel begins to operate, try pressing the Fn+F7 combon once. Maybe tap Esc to get to the GRUB boot menu so it pauses for you to do that.
<Gr33ntea> just tested the blacklist again and no bueno, so i will update the bios
<Gr33ntea> ok
<Gr33ntea> wait so i can do the combo at the grub menu? because it loads to the menu by default for me
<TJ-> well, in theory the key combo might be picked up by the firmware and acted on before an OS takes over
<Gr33ntea> okay about to try it
<TJ-> most of these kind of devices are handled via the ACPI
<Gr33ntea> this may be a silly question, but what reading material would you recommend to learn all this? x3
<Gr33ntea> also just tried pressing the combo at the grub menu and no dice
<TJ-> haha! there is none, it is all hard-won experience over many years, and deep-diving source-code, reverse-engineering ACPI and firmware
<TJ-> I'm going to look at the Linux source-code for the ideapad module, in case anything gives a clue
<Gr33ntea> Wait TJ i just noticed something weird
<TJ-> OK
<Gr33ntea> When I now boot into windows the wifi is off, gonna try it once more to check and see 
<Gr33ntea> but it never used to be like that
<Gr33ntea> used to connect right away
<TJ-> which might mean the Fn+F7 you pressed di do something and was remembered
<TJ-> I've seen instances where the logic is inverted. Another thing you could try is enabling airplane mode in Windows then rebooting to Linux ... be a laugh if it then worked :)
<Gr33ntea> so i just rebooted into windows again, and yeah the wifi doesnt connect by default anymore
<Gr33ntea> i will try enable airplane mode in windows and check ubuntu
<Gr33ntea> nvm im a idiot, the automatically connect thing was unchecked
<Gr33ntea> still gonna try the airplane mode idea tho
<TJ-> Looking at the (latest) source-code for the module there is a table listing several devices that don't have an rfkill switch, including Y520 (almost the same model as yours) and so the rfkill report always shows the devices as blocked regardless of the state. I suspect that Y530 is in the same boat 
<TJ-> In which case, chasing this line may be a red herring 
<Gr33ntea> ah tht would make sense
<Gr33ntea> they are very similar models
<TJ-> So, we could try building that module for you with your model added to the table... from the way I read the code, if the rfkill erroneously reports it is blocked the wifi code won't try to connect
<TJ-> let me see if I can pull just that module out and make a DKMS package from it you can install and test
<Gr33ntea> you're the best ToT <3
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-14
<TJ-> having a few 'issues' with pulling it out cleanly
<Gr33ntea> if you dont mind me asking what do you mean by pulling it out cleanly? : o
<TJ-> To create a Dynamic Kernel Module system package, the driver source and supporting files needs to be extracted from the kernel source as standalone code, so the module will build separately
<Gr33ntea> ah gotcha ^_^, if its too much trouble then its okay. I don't want to take away more of your time. you've helped me so much already
<TJ-> No, it's me being rusty at it
<TJ-> I think I just figured out the issue
<Gr33ntea> What was the problem? : o
<TJ-> haha me! I'm on 18.04 with kernel 4.15 ... pulled the source from 4.18. in between those versions a lot has changed so a symbol that is used in 4.18 isn't available in 4.15
<TJ-> I need to checkout the Ubuntu 4.18.0-8-generic source first
<Gr33ntea> LOL, i have to admit its nice knowing ppl way more competent than me also make silly mistakes xD
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Beaware of updates in cosmic .. now at 4.18.0-8-10 .
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic cosmic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.10.11 (cosmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<TJ-> Bashing-om: makes no difference :)
<TJ-> the module will work on whichever version, once I'm using the correct source :)
<Bashing-om> TJ-: :) .. Just checking :P
<TJ-> hehehe thanks ... I'm 1/2 asleep I think
<TJ-> Just fetching the 4.18.0-8 headers now, luckily they're in bionic-proposed for the HWE kernels
<Gr33ntea> TJ-: Im reading your hacking course  : o from ur site. very cool. thank you for posting it.
<TJ-> Gr33ntea: which is that!? I start os many things and then go off finding something else to play with!
<TJ-> Gr33ntea: right, it built here but fails to install since I don't have that kernel version installed for some reason. I'll install it and just confirm it installs, then I can add your model info and rebuild to confirm and then let you have the code
<Gr33ntea> TJ-: The one that can be found here http://iam.tj/projects/hacking/101/index.html I believe its seperated in 3 courses. and okay thank you! I seriously appreciate it, I been trying every forum thread solution for the past 2 days so i really appreciate everything you're doing!
<TJ-> Gr33ntea: oh, that! I didn't realise I'd put the intro up there. Must have been sharing it for feedback!
<TJ-> Gr33ntea: I need info about your model. Can you show me "pastebinit <( sudo dmidecode -t system )"
<Gr33ntea> sure thing! one sec
<Gr33ntea> TJ-: hm it tells me im attempting to send an empty document
<Gr33ntea> TJ-: lemme try once more
<TJ-> hmmm, then try without the "-t system" part.
<TJ-> I cannot imagine the system-info is missing though -it better not be!
<Gr33ntea> weird i have to run the command without the pastebinit first and then run it again to work
<Gr33ntea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rfDqHbfVQB/
<Gr33ntea> there it is
<TJ-> ha, I thought as much, I could have predicted the format from the Y520 info! "Y530-15ICH" is what I needed
<Gr33ntea> Yeah i think the only thing rly different from the 520 is the way it looks xD, and yet they charge more for it
<TJ-> right: "cd $HOME/Downloads" then "wget http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/ideapad_laptop-dkms.tar.gz"
<TJ-> oh, you'll need to move the file to the Y530 of course 
<TJ-> There, in the directory where the file is, you do "sudo tar -xf ideapad_laptop-dkms.tar.gz -C /" which will extract to /usr/src/ideapad_laptop-1.1/
<TJ-> Remove the module blacklist if it is still there in /etc/modprobe.d/ 
<Gr33ntea> gotcha one sec
<TJ-> Then use DKMS to build/install the module with "sudo dkms add ideapad_laptop/1.1" then "sudo dkms install ideapad_laptop/1.1" - if all is good you'll see "Installing to /lib/modules/4.18.0-8-generic/updates/dkms/" ... "depmod" ... "DKMS: install completed."  At this point you're ready to reboot and test
<TJ-> whilst you play I'll make a cuppa! It's 0230 here
<Gr33ntea> TJ-:  no wifi :( gonna check to see if its listed as blocked still
<TJ-> hmmm, we'll do some further tests once you've done that
<Gr33ntea> yup still listed as blocked
<TJ-> also ensure our module took over with "modinfo ideapad_laptop" and check the "filename:" path ends in "updates/ideapad_laptop.ko"
<TJ-> or hyphen, not underscore
<TJ-> It might be worth adding some debug messages to the module so we know for sure it recognises your model by what I added
<Gr33ntea> it ends in updates/dkms/ideapas-lalptop.ko
<TJ-> good, that's where DKMS installs the module to, so it is correct.
<TJ-> I'll add some debug messages and send you the updated source
<Gr33ntea> gotcha
<Gr33ntea> also when do you sleep xD, i cant believe its 2 over there id be knocked out
<TJ-> Oh, I think I made a mistake
<TJ-> I used the same DMI match format as the Y530 which does DMI_MATCH(DMI_PRODUCT_VERSION, "Lenovo Y520-15IKB"),
<TJ-> but it has .ident = "Lenovo Legion Y530-15ICH", (note the "Legion") there
<TJ-> Now, the ident is just a friendly name to display, actual matching is done using the DMI_PRODUCT_VERSION, which doesn't have "Legion" in... whereas yours does!
<TJ-> From your dmidecode "Version: Lenovo Legion Y530-15ICH"
<TJ-> So I suspect I need to change to that, let me do that
<TJ-> Done. Re-download it from http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/ideapad_laptop-dkms.tar.gz 
<Gr33ntea> gotcha
<TJ-> You know the rest :)
<Gr33ntea> okay one sec, and yup! :)
<TJ-> if the match occurs, there should be no rfkill entries for ideapad_wlan etc
<Gr33ntea> I should first delete the other folders right?
<Gr33ntea> from the first install
<TJ-> Nope
<Gr33ntea> okie
<TJ-> all you need do once the new source is extracted is "sudo dkms remove ideapad_laptop/1.1" then "sudo dkms install ideapad_laptop/1.1"
<Gr33ntea> hmsudo dkms remove ideapad_laptop/1.1 gives an error
<Gr33ntea> invlaid number of parameters
<TJ-> oh, sorry, add " --all" -- that command needs kernel version or --all
<Gr33ntea> ah gotcha my bad
<Gr33ntea> rebooting
<TJ-> it might not require rebooting, which could save some time. It should be possible to unload/load the module using modprobe - depends on what other modules are depending/using it
<Gr33ntea> same deal :( no wifi and sill locked
<TJ-> rfkill still shows those ideapad nodes?
<Gr33ntea> yup
<TJ-> From the way I read the source, it inferred those nodes wouldn't show up, or else would be set to enabled. Something weird going on. Can you show me the "pastebinit <( dmesg )" 
<Gr33ntea> sorry for the delay http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qS3653gbcJ/
<TJ-> Ha, things have changed! Did you add some parameter for the iwlwifi module? because we have "iwlwifi: unknown parameter 'disable_msix' ignored"
<Gr33ntea> that disable_msix thing was actually from a thread solution i had tried yesterday
<Gr33ntea> i can try and find the thread
<TJ-> in the previous dmesg from earlier, there was "iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: RF_KILL bit toggled to enable radio." but this time nothing like that
<TJ-> the iwlwifi module doesn't have that option. You can check with "modinfo -F parm iwlwifi"
<TJ-> I'm going to find out what causes "rfkill: input handler disabled"
<Gr33ntea> i found the thread, if its of any help. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1038242/no-wifi-option-on-ubuntu-18-04-and-16-04
<Gr33ntea> but yeh i just checked also not there
<Gr33ntea> maybe i forgot to type in the =1 part?
<Gr33ntea> not sure it seemed to ork for someone
<Gr33ntea> should i retry that?
<Gr33ntea> also TJ- i just actually checked the forum post i have made about this problem and dmesg does show "[   13.851406] iwlwifi: unknown parameter 'disable_msix' ignored"
<TJ-> That option is specific to the iwlwifi-backport source-code. But the issue there was a different to yours. In that one, the iwlwifi module was crashing and generating a stack-trace 
<Gr33ntea> ah okie
<TJ-> disable_msix means disable Message Signalling Interupt eXtension
<TJ-> I thnk at this point you should install that BIOS upgrade
<TJ-> Sorry it took me so long to get the module going else you could have got that done earlier!
<Gr33ntea> No problem at all! I seriously cannot thank you enough for all this effort you've put
<Gr33ntea> I will give the bios upgrade a go then
<TJ-> Whilst you do I'm reading the rfkill code in detail
<TJ-> I think i've spotted something else that the ideapad_laptop.c needs - I notice for a couple of modules an UUIDis required for the WMI (ACPI) interface. Yours being a new model I'd bet it has one too
<TJ-> Without it Linux cannot identify the Fn + Fx key sequences
<Gr33ntea> hm but currently the Fn + Fx keys do work in the case of brightness and volume i believe
<Gr33ntea> so does tht rule tht out?
<Gr33ntea> TJ-: about to test the new bios moment of truth
<TJ-> OK
<TJ-> ahh, this GUID thing is when the Esc key dones't work and needs Fn + Esc!
<Gr33ntea> didnt work D:
<Gr33ntea> cruel fate
<TJ-> I think this is due to a bug in the firmware ACPI. Do you fancy extracting that so I can analyse it?
<Gr33ntea> Hm before we dive into that
<Gr33ntea> I just noticed that someone uploaded a guide recently to get Ubuntu onto the y530 
<Gr33ntea> looking at tht now
<Gr33ntea> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Gaming-Laptops-Knowledge-Base/Installing-Ubuntu-18-04-on-the-Legion-Y530/ta-p/4187251
<Gr33ntea> hm
<Gr33ntea> don't kill me but
<Gr33ntea> i think something weird has been going on becuz
<Gr33ntea> in his guide he adds the blacklist to the blacklist.conf but when i added the blacklist using the commands that were given it created a it didnt add it to the blacklist.conf
<Gr33ntea> the file was still in the same directory just not the same file
<Gr33ntea> i hope im making sense
<TJ-> let me look
<Gr33ntea> sorry i meant to say when i ran the commands to add the thing we black listed it created a seperate file, and didnt add to the blacklist.conf and that the file it created as in the same directory but yeh
<TJ-> as long as you have a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ with the suffix ".conf" and the content "blacklist ideapad_laptop" it's fine
<Gr33ntea> oh 
<Gr33ntea> okay it did have tht
<Gr33ntea> hm
<Gr33ntea> weird so why is it working for him
<TJ-> the idea is by having 1 file per option multiple packages can install options without needing to parse/write a single file 
<TJ-> lets try unloading the module. Do "lsmod | grep idea" and tell me what the number is at the end of the line. We need 0 (no references to the module) in order to unload it
<TJ-> We should also confirm that that blacklist is correct and working
<Gr33ntea> so ideapad_laptop 32768 0 gets printed out
<Gr33ntea> wait its potentilly important i show the rest of the output 2 
<Gr33ntea> gonna paste it
<TJ-> Gr33ntea: that's fine, so we can unload it manually with "sudo modprobe -r ideapad_laptop"
<Gr33ntea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dysT9X4GSw/
<Gr33ntea> okay
<TJ-> that's fine, those other modules are required by ideapad_laptop, but nothing depends on it, so it can be removed
<Gr33ntea> done
<TJ-> lets see if that made any change. do "dmesg | tail" - anything related to rfkill or wifi reported?
<Gr33ntea> omg
<Gr33ntea> i love u
<Gr33ntea> it works
<TJ-> LoL
<Gr33ntea> i cant believe it
<TJ-> right, so we have now proved the module is at fault, so your blacklist is not working properly, so lets find out why
<Gr33ntea> how do we do tht
<TJ-> connect to it via SSH from your current PC so you can easily copy/paste stuff now. On the Y530 do "sudo apt install openssh-server"
<Gr33ntea> also im so sorry for putting u thru all tht
<Gr33ntea> i should have tried it sooner
<TJ-> no worries; we've discovered a bug in that module which our code should have fixed, and didn't
<TJ-> get the current IP address of the Y530 so you can connect to it via SSH from your current PC. "ip addr show" - look at the address of the wifi interface
<TJ-> Then on your current PC you can do "ssh myusername@the.ip.addr.ess"
<TJ-> "myusername" being a user account on the Y530 of course
<Gr33ntea> hm
<Gr33ntea> for some reason its hanging
<TJ-> what 'it' ?
<Gr33ntea> lemme jus log into irc from tht laptop to save time
<TJ-> OK
<Gr33ntea> Hiya
<TJ-> using the Y530 now?
<Gr33ntea> yup
<TJ-> OK, do "sudo apt install pastebinit"
<Gr33ntea> done
<TJ-> then "pastebinit <( ls -latr /etc/modprobe.d/; for n in /etc/modprobe.d/*; do echo "== $n =="; cat $n; done )" 
<Gr33ntea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xfR5Wdqbyg/
<TJ-> the line is commented out (starts with a #) : "#blacklist ideapad_laptop"
<TJ-> remove the leading # and it'll blacklist at boot
<Gr33ntea> yeah i had the # because you wanted me to remove manually
<Gr33ntea> but the file one should have worked also right?
<TJ-> ahh, well, with that gone a reboot should not load the module
<TJ-> Yes
<Gr33ntea> i removed the #
<TJ-> OK, whilst you are there...
<TJ-> ... in /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf remove that option "disable_msix=1" and possibly the one after it - do you really need to disable 802.11n ?
<TJ-> The "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=8" part. I'm suspecting you added those whilst trying to fix the wifi
<TJ-> With those changes do a reboot and check it works 
<Gr33ntea> Listen those were dark times, i was willing to try everything and anything
<TJ-> :)
<Gr33ntea> okay brb! :D
<Gr33ntea> TJ-, Yay it worked!
<TJ-> Good!
<TJ-> So the module needs to correctly disable the rfkill hw switch, and our addition didn't seem to do it. There's a comment in the source about that saying:
<TJ->      * On some models without a hw-switch (the yoga 2 13 at least)
<TJ->      * VPCCMD_W_RF must be explicitly set to 1 for the wifi to work
<TJ-> and that is what matching on the model from DMI should trigger
<TJ-> so let's remove the custom module since it's superflous now the blacklist is working
<TJ-> "sudo dkms remove ideapad_laptop/1.1 --all"
<Gr33ntea> hm 2 questions
<Gr33ntea> since your module did exactly that how come the wifi didn't work?
<TJ-> for some reason the DMI version we added wasn't matching.
<TJ-> So either both versions we tried are not correct, or the kernel is seeing a different string than dmidecode reports
<TJ-> which is highly unlikely but who knows!
<Gr33ntea> hm, I think i'll make it my personal project to figure this one out
<Gr33ntea> the 2nd question was could i see the original source
<Gr33ntea> nvm
<Gr33ntea> i have it xD
<Gr33ntea> for some reason i wasnt seeing those comments about the set to 1
<Gr33ntea> but i see them now
<TJ-> the key part is lines 1265 and 1283
<TJ-> and 1265 is dependent on the content of the no_hw_rfkill_list array, where we added your model's unique DMI version at line 1149
<TJ-> and that comes from the dmidecode results
<Gr33ntea> So I was reading your post you made about ACPI and how most bios check to see if the OS is windows, and if it isn't it just limits ACPI features. I'm guessing this module was created to prevent that?
<TJ-> not for this; in acpi_osi case the firmware limits services based on the OS id. For this, the ACPI embedded controller is used to manipulate these platform-specific (lenovo-specific) devices
<TJ-> I may have spotted why the match didn't work.
<TJ-> Can you show me "pastebinit <( sudo dmidecode )"
<Gr33ntea> Here ya go
<Gr33ntea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wqKbNFdBY2/
<TJ-> hmm, nope, we had the correct string 
<TJ-> my concern is that DMI_PRODUCT_VERSION is not referencing DMI type 1 Version. I'm trying to figure it out now
<Gr33ntea> gonna make some tea brb
<TJ-> hmm, no, it is correct. line 447 of drivers/firmware/dmi_scan.c shows it is in the type 1 code block
<TJ-> How about we add code to the module to report those DMI attributes we want to match on, so we can see in the kernel log what the kernel actually sees
<Gr33ntea> Just got back
<Gr33ntea> tht sounds awesome, im down
<TJ-> I've just added the code; am doing a test build
<Gr33ntea> TJ-, what is String referencing in dmi_scan.c line 168, line 447 that you mentioned passes it a 6
<Gr33ntea> but im not sure wht tht is in regard to
<Gr33ntea> wish they would use the javadoc format and have param explanations in the comments above the function
<TJ-> That'd triple the source size!
<TJ-> OK, fetch the new source from http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/ideapad_laptop-dkms.tar.gz
<TJ-> extract as before: "sudo tar -xf ideapad_laptop-dkms.tar.gz -C /" then "sudo dkms remove ideapad_laptop/1.1. --all && sudo dkms install ideapad_laptop/1.1"
<Gr33ntea> TJ-, would that matter? don't compilers ignore comments? : o and okay gonna test it now
<TJ-> You'll see I've added a printk in there, which reports the values
<Gr33ntea> did we already remove it
<Gr33ntea> i think i only have to install
<Gr33ntea> didn't*
<Gr33ntea> okay i installed it
<TJ-> the line is printk("DMI: %s, %s. has_hw_rfkill_switch=%d\n", dmi_vendor, dmi_version, priv->has_hw_rfkill_switch);
<Gr33ntea> u want dmesg paste?
<Gr33ntea> gonna reboot brb
<TJ-> so now you have to manually load it, because of the blacklist you need to use "sudo insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/updates/dkms/ideapad_laptop.ko"
<Gr33ntea> TJ-, back
<TJ-> :)
<TJ-> you shot off before I could tell you you didn't need to reboot!
<TJ-> so now you have to manually load it, because of the blacklist you need to use "sudo insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/updates/dkms/ideapad_laptop.ko"
<Gr33ntea> sorry x3
<TJ-> did the message show up?
<Gr33ntea> which message?
<TJ-> the message I added to the module, which should be in the 'dmesg' outout. Try "dmesg | grep DMI"
<Gr33ntea> loading didnt work
<Gr33ntea> ERROR: could not load module /lib/modules/4.18.0-8-generic/updates/dkms/ideapad_laptop.ko: No such file or directory
<Gr33ntea> lemme install again?
<TJ-> hmmm, does "dkms status" report it installed?
<Gr33ntea> yeh
<Gr33ntea> dkms status ideapad_laptop
<Gr33ntea> ideapad_laptop, 1.1, 4.18.0-8-generic, x86_64: installed
<TJ-> OK, oh... hyphen not underscore
<TJ-> check with "find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ -name 'ideapad_laptop.ko' "
<TJ-> oops!
<TJ-> check with "find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ -name 'ideapad*laptop.ko' "
<Gr33ntea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F3rvBsPvNJ/
<Gr33ntea> its there
<TJ-> yeah, so hyphen!
<TJ-> so now you have to manually load it, because of the blacklist you need to use "sudo insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/updates/dkms/ideapad-laptop.ko"
<TJ-> i hope it doesn't disconnect you! 
<TJ-> to remove it you can do "sudo modprobe -r ideapad-laptop"
<Gr33ntea> keeps saying unknown symbol in the middle
<Gr33ntea> could not insert module unknown symbol in the middle
<Gr33ntea> could not insert module unknown symbol in the middle
<Gr33ntea> sorry idk why tht posted twice
<TJ-> oh, darn, that means all the depends are needed :( I think it'd be easier to comment out the blacklist, replace that with a single file so you can easily toggle it on/off
<Gr33ntea> okay lemme comment it out
<TJ-> you could try first doing "for m in wmi video sparse-keymap; do sudo modprobe $m; done" 
<TJ-> then re-run the insmod command . insmod doesn't load dependencies like modprobe does
<TJ-> I think there's a way to avoid the /etc/modprobe.d/ directory using the -C option, as in "sudo modprobe -C /tmp ideapad-laptop"
<Gr33ntea> TJ-, It disconnected me as you feared x3
<Gr33ntea> the interesting thing to note is tht
<TJ-> Gr33ntea: well good, because it loaded the module. now see if it reported with "dmesg | grep DMI"
<TJ-> I think there's a way to avoid the /etc/modprobe.d/ directory using the -C option, as in "sudo modprobe -C /tmp ideapad-laptop"
<TJ-> which would allow you to use modprobe not insmod for testing
<TJ-> and not have to remove the blacklist lines
<Gr33ntea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pyjVY2Tbf7/
<Gr33ntea> well then tht is different
<TJ-> ahhh, no output!
<TJ-> the "DMI: LENOVO 81FV/LNVNB161216, BIOS 8JCN44WW 08/13/2018" is from when the kernel started
<Gr33ntea> oh
<TJ-> That could be a clue as to why this isn't working
<TJ-> right, that function is only called if the firmware advertises the name "VPC2004"
<TJ-> so you'd best capture and upload the ACPI DSDT/SSDT (tables) so I can analyze them
<TJ-> "sudo apt install acpica-tools"
<Gr33ntea> done
<TJ-> then sudo acpidump > /tmp/Y530.acpi
<TJ-> then you need to find somewhere to upload/share that (binary data) file so I can get it
<Gr33ntea> i can't just cat the .acpi and store the output into pastebinit?
<TJ-> no, it's binary, and contains several separate tables, each needing to be extracted and converted to source-code separately
<Gr33ntea> okay gimme a sec ill put it in a dropbox
<Gr33ntea> TJ-, Sorry my dropbox was full had to delete stuff. https://www.dropbox.com/s/52t7e4f577d52c0/Y530.acpi?dl=0
<TJ-> great, thanks, I'll decompile it now
<TJ-> darn, "Could not get ACPI tables from dsdt.dat, AE_BAD_HEADER" - I wonder if the tools used by Lenovo are more recent than what I have (20180115)
<Gr33ntea> what tools do you use? : o
<TJ-> acpica-tools - I've set up an 18.10 container, and that seems to be almost working (more recent version)
<TJ-> right, got it and moved it back to 18.04 host
<TJ-> well, it declares that ID "Name (_HID, "VPC2004")  // _HID: Hardware ID"
<TJ-> so, why is that method not getting to the printk
<TJ-> or maybe it is, but not printing in default mode
<TJ-> would you like to make a change to the source to save me having to package it up etc
<Gr33ntea> sorry
<Gr33ntea> I was helping a friend with something
<Gr33ntea> whatcha need me to change
<TJ-> change the printk line 1270 in /usr/src/ideapad_laptop-1.1/ideapad-laptop.c so the start of it looks like printk(KERN_NOTICE "DMI: 
<TJ-> you'll likely need root privs to edit it
<TJ-> once that is done you'll need to dkms remove/install the module once again
<Gr33ntea> I do not see a printk there
<Gr33ntea> and even redownloaded the tar tht u gave
<Gr33ntea> and there isnt a printk in tht 1 either
<TJ-> huh! that might explain why yuou didn't see it then!
<TJ-> let me check
<TJ-> ok, I've uploaded it again and checked its got the correct file. Download it  http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/ideapad_laptop-dkms.tar.gz 
<TJ-> then extract it: "sudo tar -xvf ideapad_laptop-dkms.tar.gz -C /"
<TJ-> that has the change in it, which you should confirm
<Gr33ntea> just confirmed
<Gr33ntea> question i ran the command you posted sudo dkms remove ideapad_laptop/1.1. --all && sudo dkms install ideapad_laptop/1.1
<TJ-> OK, so "sudo dkms remove ideapad_laptop/1.1 --all" and "sudo dkms install ideapad_laptop/1.1"
<Gr33ntea> And it says there are no instances of module
<TJ-> hmmm, oh, "sudo dkms add ideapad_laptop/1.1" - I'm tired :)
<Gr33ntea> uh
<Gr33ntea> it should be add not install?
<Gr33ntea> cuz i ran tht command
<Gr33ntea> and it worked
<Gr33ntea> xD
<Gr33ntea> the sudo dkms remove ideapad_laptop/1.1 --all" and "sudo dkms install ideapad_laptop/1.1
<TJ-> it should be remove -> add _> install
<Gr33ntea> done
<Gr33ntea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mVrRXqrxsS/
<TJ-> so now test loading it ... lets try the modprobe trick. After which you'll need to unload the module if it kills wifi. "sudo modprobe -C /tmp ideapad_laptop"  then "sudo modprobe -r ideapad_laptop" then "dmesg | grep DMI"
<Gr33ntea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Grfcz7Cmkv/
<TJ-> no output again :s After the modprobe loading it, use "lsmod | grep idea" to check the module is loaded
<Gr33ntea> okay brb
<Gr33ntea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tdcQDkwYYn/
<Gr33ntea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DhxTjtmqG6/
<Gr33ntea> first one is lsmod | grep idea
<TJ-> so, it looks like the code never reaches that point then, which explains why the DMI entry doesn't have any affect, but still doesn't make sense!
<TJ-> I think we'll have to leave it for now
<Gr33ntea> TJ-, okay : c
<Gr33ntea> sorry I couldn't be of much help
<Gr33ntea> and thank you for all the help you've given!
<TJ-> I think we should add a printk to the entry point of that function, so we know if it is being called at all. if it isn't that means the VPC2004 string isn't matching, which points to a larger problem
<Gr33ntea> okay one sec
<TJ-> add this line       printk(KERN_NOTICE, "%s\n", "ideapad_acpi_add()");
<TJ-> after const char *dmi_vendor, *dmi_version;
<TJ-> that is around line 1250
<TJ-> then you'll need to do the dkms remove, add, install loop again
<Gr33ntea> no dice
<TJ-> did you check for this message? the one containing "ideapad"
<Gr33ntea> this time i did not lemme try it again
<TJ-> this new message just prints the function name as soon as it enters the function
<Gr33ntea> oh
<Gr33ntea> tht one you mean
<Gr33ntea> yeah no it didnt print
<Gr33ntea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rcYc5d2xQb/
<TJ-> so, that means that ACPI ID (VPC2004) isn't matching/being found, despite my confirming it is in the ACPI DSDT
<Gr33ntea> wait
<TJ-> which is weird, but explains why we weren't able to make progress by adding the DMI strings
<Gr33ntea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/djrzjsmX8Y/
<Gr33ntea> not wht u want right
<Gr33ntea> dmesg | grep idea
<TJ-> oh! that's helpful :)
<Gr33ntea> i accidentally spelled it idras the first time
<Gr33ntea> xD
<TJ-> oh, I think those messages are from earlier when you were trying to use insmod
<Gr33ntea> oh yeh
<TJ-> if you do "dmesg | tail" you should a much later timestamp
<Gr33ntea> just to make sure i didnt do anything wrong heres wht i had done. i took the tar extracted it to /usr/src removed -> add -> install
<Gr33ntea> then load module -> stop module -> print dmesg
<Gr33ntea> and my ideapad.c file has both printks
<Gr33ntea> tht we added
<Gr33ntea> also i have to go soon : ( need to wake up in 3 hrs for work
<TJ-> yeah, we've spent enough time on it!
<TJ-> I'm having breakfast here 
<Gr33ntea> xD
<Gr33ntea> u basically didnt sleep all night
<Gr33ntea> okay if you ever want to continue this i might be on tomorrow around the same time
<Gr33ntea> good night friend, or i guess good morning
<johnjohn101> hi, just wanted to know if this is a reported issue.  screen locks and the ubuntu bar is still showing..
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-07
<ktt___> Hello. I experimented 19.10 with VirtualBox 6.0, under both Linux and Windows. On Linux (Lubuntu 18.04), the installation crashes so severely, that it takes the whole VirtualBox with it.
<ktt___> On Windows then, the installation goes through well. On both sides, I defined 4GB memory, 40 GB disk and 4 processors.
<lotuspsychje> ktt___: at wich point did it crash, and was it the 19.10 beta iso you tested?
<ktt___> Yes, 19.10 beta, downloaded today.
<lotuspsychje> allright
<ktt___> It was on "Filling up filesystems", on 18%.
<lotuspsychje> ktt___: did you compare with a live session, instead of the install?
<ktt___> On the Linux side, with VirtualBox 5.0, the virtual machine just crashed. But when I installed VirtualBox 6.0, it took the whole machine with it for about 5 minutes.
<ktt___> The live session works just about ok.
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox bionic
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.2.32-dfsg-0~ubuntu18.04.1 (bionic), package size 16828 kB, installed size 77924 kB
<lotuspsychje> ktt___: did you install vbox from a ppa?
<ktt___> The 5.0 was from Lubuntu 18.04 ppa, and the 6.0 was from Virtualbox own ppa
<ktt___> virtualbox-6.0/unknown,now 6.0.12-133076~Ubuntu~bionic amd64 [installed]
<lotuspsychje> ktt___: we cannot support packages from external ppa, and we highly reccomend using package versions specific for your ubuntu version
<ktt___> Yes, with the 5.0 version, from the 18.04 repo, it crashed also.
<lotuspsychje> ktt___: could you check if you get crashes from the 18.04 vbox?
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<ktt___> yes
<ktt___> On the 18.04 repo version, the crash was "better" as it did not freeze the host machine.
<lotuspsychje> ktt___: how about you reach the live session first, then open a bunch of debug methods, like: journalctl -f
<ktt___> On which version, 6.0 or 5.0?
<ktt___> Virtualbox I mean
<lotuspsychje> ktt___: try also starting vbox from a terminal in lubuntu, maybe we can catch useful errors
<ktt___> That is what I have done
<lotuspsychje> ktt___: we can only support you with the official package versions
<lotuspsychje> 5.2 for bionic
<tomreyn> there's #vbox also which is virtualbox's support channel
<ktt___> OK, I'll get back to the official PPA version
<ktt___> This is more like 19.10 issue, as I have used the VirtualBox (18.04 PPA version) happily for many other purposes, including runnign Windows 10.
<lotuspsychje> ktt___: lets find out on the journal logs, maybe its soemwhere in ubiquity
<lotuspsychje> the more you can pastebin us, the better volunteers can take a look/debug
<tomreyn> i'm using virtualbox's upstream packages with a 19.10 beta just fine, but as lotuspsychje pointed out, that's off topic here.
<ktt___> Yes. Just a while, I'll get back to 18.04 ppa version.
<lotuspsychje> ktt___: your harddisk doesnt have IO warnings on the physical install for example?
<ktt___> I'm not able to make physical install on the 19.10 beta
<lotuspsychje> ktt___: can you also give us info about what kind of partitioning you chosen?
<ktt___> The default i.e. everything to installation
<lotuspsychje> ktt___: no what i mean is, your 18.04 physical install was lubuntu right? your hd isnt failing or so?
<tomreyn> when you say "18.04 ppa version", do you mean the version of virtualbox that is part of ubuntu (universe repository, so not a PPA)?
<lotuspsychje> just brainstorming what could freeze your setup
<ktt___> My computer is having 18.04 physical install yes. There are no HDD or other HW related problems.
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<ktt___> By the "18.04 ppa" version I mean, that I'm just using the Ubuntu normal repository, no any external PPA
<ktt___> sorry aobut that
<tomreyn> no problem, i'm just making sure i understand your setup
<tomreyn> a PPA is really just what's hosted on ppa.launchpad.net, other repositories we call either 'ubuntu archives' (the official ones) and 'third party repositories'
<tomreyn> i rmemeber now i also had some issues installing the 19.10 amd64 desktop beta on vbox 6.0 running on ubuntu 18.04 amd64 (5.0 HWE kernel) initially. what i did to make it work was to enable 3d acceleration and increase vram above 64 MB
<ktt___> Now I have VirtualBox 5.2.32_Ubuntu r132056 installed. The virtual machine has again 4GB RAM, 40 GB HDD, 4 processors, and CD-ROM was mounted as Lubuntu 19.04beta (eoan-desktop-amd64.iso, md5sum 22a86982e86962d1907e9f785172e6a7, downloaded today)
<tomreyn> hmm this mad5sum matches neither yesterdays' nor todays' daily-live
<tomreyn> i'm looking at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/ and more specifically at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20191007/MD5SUMS and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20191006/MD5SUMS
<ktt___> It was downloaded from here: https://lubuntu.me/downloads/ --> 19.10 Eoan Ermine Dailies, Desktop 64-bit
<tomreyn> oh *l*ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> oh..
<ktt___> Yes
<ktt___> I'm using L ubuntu as I still hate the new Gnome
<lotuspsychje> ktt___: you should have mentioned it was a lubuntu daily
<ktt___> Yes I mentioned :)  on the first coment
<ktt___> sorry not in this channel, I was first on the #ubuntu channel.....
<ktt___> from there I was instructed to come here
<lotuspsychje> ktt___: you say there you were 'on linux lubuntu 18.04'?
<ktt___> Yes. The host computer is Linux Lubuntu 18.04.
<tomreyn> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20191006/MD5SUMS matches your MD5SUM
<tomreyn> have you also tried the beta?
<tomreyn> since the dailies are untested snapshots
<tomreyn> beta downloads as found on https://lubuntu.me/downloads/ : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/19.10/beta/lubuntu-19.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/19.10/beta/MD5SUMS
<ktt___> Ok, not yet. On the Download page, it was mentioned, that dailies are recommended. :)  I'll check the beta.
<ktt___> Do you need some information from the virtual machine instance? 
<tomreyn> oh right, it says "recommended"
<tomreyn> ...for the dailies
<lotuspsychje> i wonder why they say that?
<tomreyn> the only situation i can think of is that they tested the beta and found it to be broken
<lotuspsychje> right
<ktt___> I'll try to configure this live image instance so, that it redirects its syslog to my host computer, so we would get the syslog from the moment of crash.
<lotuspsychje> ktt___: use journalctl -f instead
<ktt___> No use, as when the installation crashes, the VirtualBox window disappears.
<lotuspsychje> or maybe start ubiquity setup from a terminal aswell
<ktt___> Ok now the syslog streams to my host computer
<tomreyn> i'm just installing using the same image you used (matching md5), using upstream virtualbox Version 6.0.12 r133076, host is ubuntu 18.04.3 (fully patched) with kernel 5.0 (from LTSE). guest specifications are: BIOS installation, 1 GB RAM, 10 GB storage (dynamic allocation), everything else is default.
<tomreyn> it was also very busy at the 18% step but got past it
<lotuspsychje> tnx for testing tomreyn 
<tomreyn> so the 18% step is when the storage buffer runs full and the host actually gets to shell it out to disk, i guess.
<tomreyn> namely much I/O is going there.
<ktt___> Ok, now I have enabled openssh server on the live CD, so I get the journalctl output to host machine also
<ktt___> What else would you want to be streamed?
<tomreyn> as long as you catch the host and guest kernel and vbox logs that's probably good enough
<tomreyn> there's probably also an installer log at /var/log/installer on the guests' installer target device
<tomreyn> but if the VM process crashes this is probably not so relevant.
<tomreyn> did you install in bios or uefi mode?
<tomreyn> ktt___: ^
<ktt___> Bios most likely
<ktt___> I'm just selecting default settings from Virtualbox
<tomreyn> yes bios would be default
<tomreyn> i'll retry with 4 cpu cores and 4 gb ram as you did
<ktt___> Now the installation started. It reached 18%, on the logs it says, that it mounted sda with EXT4-fs.
<ktt___> My Lubuntu host computer is now frozen.
<ktt___> And now the virtual machine crashed and died.
<tomreyn> oh even the host freezes, i hadn't seen this mentioned. then #lubuntu or #ubuntu would actually be the right place to discuss this part (but i also dont want to chase you around more)
<ktt___> The last log lines from the Virtual client are:
<ktt___> Oct  7 11:25:40 lubuntu kernel: [ 1768.943132]  sda:
<ktt___> lubuntu kernel: [ 1770.010583] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<ktt___> thread 1610 of process 1549.
<ktt___> After the "Demoted 3 threads" the virtual client froze, it just hogged all resources. The host killed the process.
<tomreyn> good job, host.
<ktt___> I need to go for lunch now.... I'll get back here after 30 minutes or so.
<tomreyn> so it seems the issue you're seeing is really with virtualbox.
<tomreyn> my second installation worked fine, too.
<ktt___> And specificly, on Linux virtualbox. On WIndows host, it worked.
<ktt___> Hmm, I could test on another host, also having Lubuntu 18.04. I'll check that after lunch.
<tomreyn> good plan, could be buggy firmware bug, defective hardware etc.
<tomreyn> s/bug,/,/
<ktt___> Now the installation is proceeding on another Lubuntu 18.04 host. It is running the same VIrtualbox version as the other one. Installation went past 18% happily.
<ktt___> This kind of randomness is annoying. :(
<ktt___> And the installation went through fine.
<tomreyn> ktt___: do a firmware (bios/uefi) upgrade on the system where it fails, might fix it if it's an issue with the VT-x / AMD-V implementation there.
<Sbur3> I'm back with the upgrade issues.  Did a partial upgrade to 19.10. Now the system refuses to run.  I have a Live CD running. Where the keyboard didn't permit me to go into shell in the broken system, it works in the Live CD. The question is "Can I recover and repair the system with my Live CD?"
<Sbur3> I see that TJ- and tomreyn are there
<Sbur3> from yesterday
<Sbur3> TJ-: Hi, how are you doing ... and can you have patience with me today?
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Same question for you
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<jatt> on eon upgrade I'm getting http://dpaste.com/33PHJ6N
<jatt> is this a known issue?
<tomreyn> it's probably just what it suggests it could be, a mirror sync in progress.
<tomreyn> you could try a different mirror server in the meantime.
<jatt> ok thanks will try later then
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Aavar> When is a good time to upgrade to 19.10 to minimize the possibility of a failure? Im a keen to upgrade, but not if it breaks my system :)
<lordcirth_> Aavar, after it releases? Depends on your threshold.
<Aavar> lordcirth_: Yeah, but should I wait longer that that?
<Aavar> I'm on 19.04 now.
<lordcirth_> A week or two, maybe.
<Aavar> lordcirth_: ok, thanx :)
<denza252> Hi, will *ubuntu 19.10 have support for Zen2?
<denza252> specifically the 3700U if that makes any difference 
<lordcirth_> denza252, Zen2 has been supported at least since kernel 4.21
<lordcirth_> Or 5.0, as it was released as.
<denza252> ah ok, and the RX Vega 10?
<denza252> I assume that too is supported but i just want to make sure
<lordcirth_> It looks like support for that came out a while ago.
<denza252> Alrighty, thank you. I am looking forward to putting Kubuntu 19.10 on my shiny new lappy. Good luck with the release and such!
<tomreyn> denza252: you can try the beta or a daily already, if you already have the hardware
<denza252> it's en route, i think it'll come a day or two before the release and such
<tomreyn> ah nice, have a nice early christmas eve (or whatever similar event you may have there) ;)
<denza252> Thank you 
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-08
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell | jrgilman 
<ubottu> jrgilman: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.34.0-1ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 702 kB, installed size 3491 kB
<Sbur3> Is it different to fix GRUB or to fix a partial and incomplete upgrade to 19.10?
<Faux> The question makes me thing your problem is bigger than a broken GRUB.
<lordcirth_> Sbur3, a partial upgrade could have any number of issues.
<Sbur3> boot repair disk has helped. Now comes the fun part - Howdo I recover the upgrade to 19.10?
<valorie> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<OerHeks> apt install -f / dpkg --configure -a or just simply apt update && apt dist-upgrade
<valorie> and then those
<valorie> although I do full-upgrade
<valorie> but pretty much the same
<OerHeks> i hope he got a fresh daily iso on usb before he started
<Sbur3> can someone tell me how to continue an upgrade to 19.10 that had failed just around the « started bpfilter » point?
<valorie> Sbur3: we just answered?
<valorie> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<valorie> <OerHeks> apt install -f / dpkg --configure -a or just simply apt update && apt dist-upgrade
<valorie>  <valorie> and then those
<valorie> [14:42] <valorie> although I do full-upgrade
<Sbur3> I got disconnected
<valorie> [14:43] <valorie> but pretty much the same
<OerHeks> nvidia or virtual box installed?
<valorie> if something is really hosed you might have to do apt install -f / dpkg --configure -a  apt update && apt dist-upgrade back and forth a few times
<Sbur3> from a command line before getting to the point where the system tells me that it is out of order?
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-09
<mason> Just curious - I read that Eoan Ermine's desktop installer can install to ZFS by default, but I'm not finding how to get the installer to present this.
<mason> ubiquity --help doesn't show an "experimental" mode and the partitioner doesn't offer ZFS.
<mason> Going to try again after manually installing zfsutils-linux in the live environment.
<OerHeks> it is in the installer, https://youtu.be/z9XT8Tn4Z8c?t=81
<mason> OerHeks: ty, looking
<OerHeks> it needs full disk, be aware of that
<mason> OerHeks: I have a full disk to see it. I don't see the EXPERIMENTAL option, though. Under "erase disk and install Ubuntu" I have an encrypt checkbox, LVM, and "something else" which gives me the partitioner
<mason> This is with ubuntu-19.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso as downloaded a day or two ago.
<mason> Hm, yeah, definitely not the same. I wonder if I somehow got the wrong installer.
<OerHeks> i haven't touched zfs yet..
<mason> OerHeks: When you do, I imagine you'll be quite happy with it.
<mason> Oh, that says something about master. I wonder if I need to grab a new Ubiquity from the live environment.
<mason> OerHeks: Ah, and that's it. The comment on that YouTube video mentions Ubiquity 19.10.14, and I've got 19.10.12 on this disk.
<mason> OerHeks: Is there a nightly build directory somewhere where I can get a new image?
<mason> Found it: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<mason> will be back after download
<mason> OerHeks: Argh, I saw. The daily image doesn't even have the latest Ubiquity. I wonder if I can just install it...
<OerHeks> oh, i am still searching what goes wrong, do not see it either
<mason> OerHeks: Ah. So, the latest daily has .13, the video has .14, and an update seems to have .16. I'll confirm.
<mason> Yar, after updating I have Ubiquity 19.10.16. I assume that has it, but we'll see.
<mason> There it is.
<mason> OerHeks: So, it has the option, and then lets you use "Advanced Partitioning Tool for more control" one you've selected ZFS, but the tool doesn't seem to know ZFS, and there's no evident way to select more than one disk, or encryption, so I'm guessing for their first try they're only allowing unmirrored, unencrypted ZFS.
<mason> And... It's populated it with ext4 for some reason.
<mason> Maybe it needed the tools installed and the kernel module loaded. I'll explore that tomorrow, I guess.
<mason> In the meantime, it's not hard doing a root (even on LUKS, even on mirrors) install with debootstrap, and I might try THAT tomorrow as well.
<mason> Oh, it did some funny conversion... Curious. I killed Ubiquity, and now instead of seeing an ext4 I see a ZFS pool. I'll let it go through and do its thing I guess.
<lotuspsychje> just noticing passby: bug #1847406
<ubottu> bug 1847406 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installing 19.10 daily for 2019-10-08 + zfs failed install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847406
<tomreyn> i assume this would already be fixed in todays' daily.
<tomreyn> wohoo, did a uefi zfs install, which was stated had succeeded, but it can't boot, grub only knows about "System setup"
<tomreyn> bug 1847469
<ubottu> bug 1847469 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "19.10 daily 20191009: amd64 UEFI zfs_install succeeds but cannot boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847469
<lotuspsychje> RikMills: ^
<RikMills> asking in #ubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> tnx RikMills 
<tomreyn> i just noticed the installer / live system has upgrades available - so it may be PEBKAC
<tomreyn> i'll redo the installation after apt full-uüpgrade on the live system
<lotuspsychje> welcoem LuckyMan 
<LuckyMan> thank you
<LuckyMan> To test I only do do-release-upgrade -d ?
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: right now there's 2 options to try for testers, using the daily iso (reccomended) or testing the 19.10 beta
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: we try to advice not to upgrade before final, to prevent giving the developers too much work
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: clean install daily is the 'better' way to help testing out bugs on devel versions
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, ok where do I get the .iso?
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: see the topic in this channel for the daily iso
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, downloading. I will install this on old Toshiba L-300
<lotuspsychje> thank you for helping testing ubuntu 19.10 LuckyMan 
<lotuspsychje> !final | LuckyMan TIP:
<ubottu> LuckyMan TIP:: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Eoan and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 19.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<LuckyMan> is the experimental ZFS ready in the current build?
<lotuspsychje> should be yes LuckyMan 
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: let us know if its available :p
<LuckyMan> I usually have an issue on this computer, it uses intel graphics old processor and I have to do a GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash vídeo=SVIDEO-1:d”
<LuckyMan> otherwise it will take ages to boot
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: nomodeset could also help on graphics issues
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: if its a real old system, may i advice a lubuntu/xubuntu 19.10?
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, it has 2Gb RAM, it's currently running Ubuntu 19.04 with no problems (other than a little slow)
<lotuspsychje> yeah i agree LuckyMan if you tweak ubuntu with gnome a bit, you can make it work more decent
<lotuspsychje> i ran ubuntu-desktop long time on an amd3200 with 2gb ram without issues
<lotuspsychje> but general we reccomend more then 4GB ram for gnome running smooth
<LuckyMan> I can see a big difference on just 4GB, and my main system with 8GB is runs it wonderfully
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: the ubuntu disk creator overwrites your usb with the new .iso you downloaded
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, ok thanks
<tomreyn> LuckyMan: be sure to run this after boot on the current daily installer: sudo systemctl start cdrom.mount
<tomreyn> should be needed if you run the beta
<tomreyn> this is bug 1847457
<ubottu> bug 1847457 in casper (Ubuntu) "No /cdrom mounted on live" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847457
<LuckyMan> tomreyn, this should be run after all the boot process?
<tomreyn> LuckyMan: once the live/installer has booted and before you start installing
<tomreyn> (so when the desktop loads and you can interact with it.)
<LuckyMan> how do I access command line there?
<tomreyn> ctrl-alt-t is a way
<tomreyn> or click on activieis and type term
<tomreyn> basically, the same as always on gnome-shell
<tomreyn> * activities
<tomreyn> right--click on desktop and select "Open in Terminal" is yet another way.
<LuckyMan> oh, I didn't read you well, I see
<tomreyn> installing with just 2 GB RAM should work, but it will take a bit longer. my 2 GB RAM VM ran into a situation where it needed to recover RAM repeatedly during installation.
<LuckyMan> tomreyn, failed to start cdrom.mount: Unit cdrom.mount is masked
<tomreyn> LuckyMan: which installer are yuo using?
<tomreyn> do you see files listed wheny ou run   ls /cdrom/    ?
<LuckyMan> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> thanks for answering one of two questions so far
<LuckyMan> tomreyn, sorry, I'm using the firt link I found from the daily-live/current
<LuckyMan> the desktop image
<tomreyn> okay, just go on then, should be fine
<LuckyMan> ok
<tomreyn> ah so the 'current' URL currently points to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20191006/ so the installer from sunday
<LuckyMan> I can't see the option for ZFS
<LuckyMan> at least on the portuguese menu
<LuckyMan> I will proceed with the installation anyway
<tomreyn> oh you want zfs? then you may need to use todays' image and do the    sudo systemctl start cdrom.mount
<LuckyMan> tomreyn, nevermind I'm curious about zfs, but I will install this one first
<LuckyMan> do you guys usually use LVM?
<tomreyn> personally i do, yes
<LuckyMan> ok it's coying files, this will take a while, I'm going to lunch
<LuckyMan> *copying
<tomreyn> so the reason the current/ URL points to 20191006/ is that the builds after that failed some automated tests, so the link was not updated and points ot the 'known good' test build from Sunday.
<tomreyn> Some people (incl.. me) have been able to install fine using todays' 20191009/ iso with the ZFS option, though (but running "sudo systemctl start cdrom.mount" once may be needed there).
<LuckyMan> The install process didn't asked me to remove my usb flash and press enter
<lotus|i5> LuckyMan: can you press F1 to switch to text shutdown?
<LuckyMan> lotus|i5, it restarted without my intervention, I currently logged in
<lotus|i5> right
<LuckyMan> should I make updates?
<LuckyMan> it's saying there are some
<lotus|i5> make?
<LuckyMan> lotus, update the system. I currently doing it.
<lotuspsychje> yeah always update the system to latest
<LuckyMan> btw, examples.desktop doesn't show an icon with shortcut on the personal folder.
<LuckyMan> it shows a text file icon, and I think it opens as text
<LuckyMan> (I think it had the same behaviour on 19.04) maybe it should be erased or corrected
<LuckyMan> about 80 secs to boot to login on this L-300 is very good (specially since I didn't had to tweek grub)
<lotuspsychje> 19.04 and higher have fast bootings
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, not on this machine
<LuckyMan> 19.04 has some sort of boot problem because of of intel graphics bug
<LuckyMan> and with this one I didn't notice anything
<LuckyMan> I've just installed 2 snaps, the first worked fine (bzoing). I'm testing olivia now
<LuckyMan> well, at first sight everything looks fine, I will now pass the computer to a great tester: my 13 years old niece
<LuckyMan> In 19.10 when I switch to High Contrast in Universal Access and then back to normal, the desktop icons remain High Contrast until I reboot.
<LuckyMan> Not a big issue thow.
<LuckyMan> Also I don't understand why (Ubuntu all versions) at login I can't use the touchpad to select the Login user, I have to press the button (can't tap)
<LuckyMan> to select user
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-10
<svendre> hi, does anyone know if ZFS was merged into Ubiquity for Eoan Ermine yet?
<Bashing-om> svendre: In the latest spins -yes .
<svendre> Bashing-om: oh that's exciting, thanks!
<Bashing-om> svendre: Long awaited :D
<svendre> yeah.. I think it's a really excellent decision. It's going to sway me off debian.
<OerHeks>  Ubiquity 19.10.16 iirc
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<tomreyn> has anyone else tested suspend (to ram) with the intallers' zfs option? it may be due to my test environment (the latest virtualbox guest utils do not fully support the 5.3 guest kernel, yet), though, and i have not yet compared to a standard installation.
<tomreyn> "it" being: power management does kick in on the acpi signal and logs shutdown of disks, but the system does not shut off, it keeps shoing a blinking cursor on screen. this *could* be just how virtualbox represents / handles it, however.
<tomreyn> to clarify, when i say "suspend (to ram) with the intallers' zfs option" i mean: install using the zfs option, boot into the now installed system, enter suspend to RAM.
<tomreyn> hmm, i don't really use nautilus much, but i guess it's a general expectation that drag and drop interactions with files and folders should work on a graphical file manager and desktop. that's only partially so with nautilus and the 19.04 desktop still.
<tomreyn> drag and drop within nautilus always moves, never copies, from what i can tell.
<tomreyn> the desktop gnome-shell-extension still really only implements some 75% of the features it'd need to.
<tomreyn> but the dekstop feels faster and more responsive now, that's nice indeed.
<tomreyn> i should maybe have posted this to -discuss instead, sorry if anyone minds it.
<danboid> Does eoan have a command for creating ZFS/GRUB boot environments yet?
<danboid> I tried my first Ubuntu ZFS root install last night. There is a typo in ubiquity as it still says it is creating ext4 partitions when you choose ZFS
<danboid> I would imagine ZFS boot envs will be handled by the zsys command but it doesn't seem to do anything yet
<lotuspsychje> danboid: is this ubuntu-desktop iso? beta or live daily?
<danboid> lotuspsychje, daily
<lotuspsychje> danboid: maybe you can the #ubuntu-desktop team
<lotuspsychje> *ask
<lotuspsychje> RikMills: maybe inetresting for you too ^
<tomreyn> danboid: which daily iso is it?
<danboid> tomreyn, I've mailed the zsys dev, he'll know
<tomreyn> he'll know which image you used?
<tomreyn> oh you mean you told him, i see.
<danboid> No, if it can create ZFS boot envs yet
<tomreyn> i did it yesterday, that's why i'm asking which daily image you used
<danboid> Why would that matter anyway? I used a eoan daily from yesterday
<tomreyn> he can certainly tell you better, of course. mightr also be very busy these days, though
<tomreyn> there were two yesterday. the first one may have required running     sudo systemctl start cdrom.mount     after the desktop started
<tomreyn> but that's just to ensure the kernel gets installed, independant of the installation type you used
<tomreyn> i also used the first one anfd got a zfs booting system
<danboid> Yeah it installs and boots but thats not my question
<tomreyn> ah then i got you wrong there, sorry
<RikMills> lotuspsychje: not tried it yet, on any iso
<bittin_> RC of 19.10 in 10 minutes
<dax> ^ nope. when they *are* out, they'll be listed on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ i believe
<tomreyn> <infinity> [..] RCs are just the dailies leading up to final release, there's no formal publishing for them.
<tomreyn> so, yes, looks like bittin made this up
<archetech> got a hard freeze during  ssh session     after fresh update today
<archetech> using nouveau fyi
<mason> tomreyn: Does Eoan install zfs-initramfs or does it use something else to boot the ZFS root?
<tomreyn> mason: i don't know OTOH
<tomreyn> just give it a try maybe
<mason> Well. I did, and it failed to set up the bootloader, but it won't do mirroring or encryption anyway.
<mason> I'm updating my old debootstrap-based script I used to do ZFS root installs on Xenial, but I'm curious if they have any new tricks I want to integrate.
<tomreyn> zfs-initramfs is installed on my test system
<mason> kk, cool, they're probably using it then
<mason> tomreyn: If I could pester you for a pastebin of bootloader config I'd be grateful.
<tomreyn> mason: if you can pass me some commands i am happy to run them there
<mason> Like, /etc/default/grub, or /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mason> Sure. Catting those two would be most useful.
<tomreyn> https://termbin.com/6aqu
<mason> Alright, that's pretty standard then.
<tomreyn> https://termbin.com/lkkv
<mason> Ah, definitely zfs-initramfs then, as that root=ZFS=rpool/ROOT/ubuntu_pdy54c is one of the bits of syntax it'll accept.
<mason> Thank you very much.
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<mason> tomreyn: Is the hd0,gpt3 it's looking at a straight ext4 /boot or something?
<mason> Or are they pulling from the actual rpool?
<mason> They're saying "insmod zfs" so I could see it going either way.
<tomreyn> commands i can run please
<tomreyn> https://termbin.com/l1fw
<mason> hm, hm... If it gives actual device names, zpool status rpool would be useful
<tomreyn> cat /proc/partitions
<mason> That's cool but it doesn't tell us who's in there. :)
<tomreyn> https://termbin.com/9jhz
<mason> Hm, so sda4 is likely gpt3 if I'm remembering right, with the gpt naming starting at zero.
<mason> tomreyn: Thank you. I suspect GRUB isn't up to native encryption, so I'll probably keep my kernel/initramfs in the ESP, but it's useful seeing which way they're going. Thank you.
<tomreyn> mason: you're welcome. i suggest just installing in a VM again, i don't see why it wouldn't work with the latest snapshots
<mason> Yeah, I may well do that. I updated my Xenial install doc to cover Devuan, and now I'm updating that for Eoan. I'll share the results once I've got them, and yeah, I'll poke at it in a VM too.
<mason> tomreyn: for kicks: https://bpaste.net/show/glQ4
<tomreyn> oh encryption, hmm?
<mason> tomreyn: and mirroring, together
<tomreyn> i was thinking encryption was one of the features that's not considered stable, yet, but i really have pretty much no clue about zfs at all
<mason> tomreyn: Well, there's an issue with variable record sizes that can bite folks using crypto under some circumstances.
<mason> https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/issues/6224
<mason> that one
<mason> But for this test laptop, I'm okay with it.
<tomreyn> doh, they're already at issue 6000+
<mason> Been going for some years now.
<tomreyn> almost 10k
<tomreyn> i'll need to read a zfs primer the other day, and play with it. not tonight, though. ;)
<mason> It's good stuff, and Ubuntu's making it pretty easy to get.
<wonko> Are there any known issues with nginx on the current 19.10? I installed nginx, didn't do anything at all to the config so it's all default and I get this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YKwNBq4qgp/
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-11
<svendre> I got ZFS up and running on root with the daily snapshot!
<svendre> I took three tries. Something weird about the installer happened. First two times booted with "try" into gnome and clicked the install icon and I got crashes part-way through. The third time, when it booted, it went right to the screen to choose between try and install, clicked install, and it worked that time.
<svendre> The only difference I can think of was that the first couple times I used the bios UEFI to boot from the USB stick, and the third time I just let it boot on it's own, probably in a legacy mode.
<svendre> sudo apt remove gnome* and install KDE plasma, and the world is good now.
<tomreyn> wonko: hmm, can you pipi the output to hd ?
<tomreyn> *pipe ;)
<lotuspsychje> svendre: there were some known bugs about zfs going, perhaps join #ubuntu-desktop too, might be interesting for the devs to know your experience
<lotuspsychje> bug #1847719
<ubottu> bug 1847719 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The experimental zfs "Write to change disks" shows an ext4 partition will be created" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847719
<lotuspsychje> bug #1847711
<ubottu> bug 1847711 in zsys (Ubuntu) "Move zsys tags from org.zsys to com.ubuntu.zsys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847711
<wonko> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TgFBbvnGrq/
<wonko> tomreyn: ready for round 2? I did `apt purge nginx; rm -rf /etc/nginx; apt install nginx` to get a clean install in case certbot did something dumb and now I have no /etc/nginx (although nginx is installed, running and serving up the same nonsense)
<tomreyn> wonko: https://serverfault.com/questions/792825/nginx-proxy-returns-binary-data
<wonko> curl: (35) error:1408F10B:SSL routines:ssl3_get_record:wrong version number
<wonko> but also, where have my config files gone? :)
<tomreyn> I could not tell what you're doing, can't watch over your shoulder there. But I'm not convinced that you did "installed nginx, didn't do anything at all to the config so it's all default" and got this.
<wonko> did you see my second message after the paste link?
<tomreyn> yes, you mention certbot there, which suggests you did change the configuration
<wonko> yes, which is why i blew it all away in case certbot did something
<wonko> but why didn't I get /etc/nginx back?
<tomreyn> dpkg -l *nginx*
<tomreyn> ...shows nothing installed?
<wonko> ii  nginx          1.16.1-0ubuntu2 all          small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server
<tomreyn> oh you said it's still installed, sorry
<tomreyn> so you removed /etc/nginx but did not uninstall nginx? why would you do that.
<wonko> no, that's not what I did
<wonko> I uninstalled nginx
<wonko> deleted /etc/nginx
<wonko> and re-installed nginx
<tomreyn> ah, that's good to know
<wonko> which should have created /etc/nginx with the default config, but that's not there
<wonko> but it *is* running
<ducasse> has testing of the upgrade path from disco to eoan started yet?
<tomreyn> wonko: there are several nginx packages
<wonko> I believe only one is named `nginx` though. :-D
<tomreyn> "dpkg -l *nginx*" only listed this one package as installed?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: i noticed some upgrade bugs to ermine, in #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<wonko> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> wonko: when you uninstalled nginx, did you --purge it?
<wonko> yes
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: bug #1847615 was one
<ubottu> bug 1847615 in linux (Ubuntu) "After upgrading Ubuntu 19.10 sound not working on HP EliteDesk 800 G2 SFF" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847615
<tomreyn> wonko: then it's unusual that /etc/nginx was still present (when no other *nginx* packages were installed anymore). was there a warning when you purged it that /etc/nginx could not be deleted?
<wonko> nope
<tomreyn> hmm i can't think of a situation where all of this would come together.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: second: bug #1847603
<ubottu> bug 1847603 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "After upgrading Ubuntu 19.10 second screen not detected" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847603
<wonko> Ok, so let's try to get back to the beginning
<wonko> I'll remove nginx and then we'll go from there
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: both of those are marked 'invalid'
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: so i guess upgrading might work?
<wonko> tomreyn: oops, I PEBKACed. I did dpkg -L nginx and didn't put the *. THere was some other stuff (nginx-core, nginx-common, libnginx-mod-foo) stuff installed so I just purged all of that.
<wonko> dpkg-query: no packages found matching *nginx*
<tomreyn> ...
<wonko> That's more clean. :)
<wonko> now let's try this again
<tomreyn> i just installed nginx on a 19.10 system, did curl http://localhost and got the default web page.
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: i hope so :)
<wonko> yes, and so did I. So certbot indeed did something stupid. Sorry to have wasted your time.
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: both those bugs were due to missing the extra modules package
<wonko> I'm confused as to why apt purge nginx wouldn't have cleared out those other things though? I mean, it even left running nginx processes. Ugh, no idea.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yeah
<wonko> Oh, because I bet something else installed them
<tomreyn> removing nginx would not remove, for example, nginx-core
<wonko> after having done apt install nginx I *only* get the nginx listing in the output of dpkg -L *nginx*
<tomreyn> nginx depends on nginx-core though+
<tomreyn> or one of the other models
<tomreyn> -full, -light, -extras
<tomreyn> so if you managed to only install the nginx package but no other *nginx* package was installed already or during the nginx installation now then you created the next impossible situation
<wonko> I at least have an /etc/nginx. :)
<wonko> dpkg -l *nginx* | pastebinit -- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wwtNjVdqpK/
<wonko> oh, that's -l
<wonko> no, that's right, sorry, confusing myself
<wonko> tomreyn: you know what? dpkg -l *nginx* doesn't work the way you think it is. :)
<tomreyn> but 'dpkg -l *packagename*' won't like packages in states other than ii
<wonko> dpkg -l | grep nginx | pastebinit -- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6SgJBxYZcT/
<wonko> those are all ii
<tomreyn> i should mayve put this pattern in quotes, do you have a non default shell?
<wonko> nope, default bash
<wonko> at least I know who's to blame now, so I guess I'll go back to doing battle with certbot. :)
<tomreyn> https://termbin.com/393nj
<tomreyn> output of    dpkg -l *nginx*    on my 19.10 installation after "apt install nginx"
<tomreyn> default shell
<wonko> I still don't get that
<tomreyn> is this a fresh install?
<wonko> yes
<tomreyn> did you copy dotfiles from elsewhere?
<wonko> you may remember my upgrade didn't go well. :)
<wonko> yes, i restored my homedir
<tomreyn> ok, i know whom to blame now, too.
<wonko> what would cause dpkg to change its output?
<erle-> Is there a known solution to bcmwl not working in 19.10?
<tomreyn> is it a known bug?
<tomreyn> generally, there will be no solutions without bug reports.
<tomreyn> erle-: ^
<erle-> tomreyn, there are reports since July
<tomreyn> erle-: bug reports on launchpad?
<erle-> yes
<tomreyn> which ones?
<erle-> hm, that one seems fixed
<erle-> I should have looked more closely
<erle-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1836211
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1836211 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "bcmwl fails to install with recent Eoan (Bad return status for module build on kernel: 5.0.0-20-generic)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<erle-> in my case it fails to load wl.ko
<erle-> it does not fail to build
<tomreyn> erle-: so, if it's still not working with the default kernel image, you probably need to file a new bug?
<erle-> I will investigate and report
<erle-> thanks
<erle-> just wanted to know if this is known already
<tomreyn> that's what searching launchpad is best used for
<tomreyn> with the advanced search you can search for tags, and release specific bug reports should be tagged with the release codename
<tomreyn> so you can search for tag "eoan"
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.tag=eoan&field.t
<tomreyn> ags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.upstream_target=&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on&search=Search
<tomreyn> oh my, that's a long link, sorry
<johnjbogle> I'm having some issue connecting to my local wifi. My machine isn't typically recognizing/detecting any wifi connections even though my apartment building has about 10-20 detectable wifi signals around me, and my wife's dell/ubuntu machine does. Already tried several terminal commands from the advice of a couple different seasoned linux friends, and I discovered that the commands would be reset/nullified if/when I restart/reboot, but if I put it 
<johnjbogle> <johnjbogle> into sleep then wake it up not long after, then that seems to enable the new commands, thus allowing the wifi connections to be detected....until the next time I restart/reboot. I'm really not sure how this started. How can I fix my Network problem of not working properly? thx!
<tomreyn> erle-: short link ;) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bugs?field.tag=eoan
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: you also told us this is Ubuntu 19.10 (pre-release) and the wireless chipset is an Intel 7260 [8086:08b1]
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: in the "lspci ..." output from earlier, does it say "Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi" ?
<johnjbogle> Oh yes, sorry I should have copied down that info too. thx
<tomreyn> no worries ;)
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: also the output of "uname -r" please
<johnjbogle> yes it does
<johnjbogle> 5.3.0-13-lowlatency
<tomreyn> hmm okay that's not the latest kernel, maybe this is what's breaking it. so, if i got you right, you can occasionally get online?
<johnjbogle> Right now, no. 
<tomreyn> is there any way you could sum up what these commands your seasoned friends suggested to put into place are?
<tomreyn> also, would you loose anything by reinstalling?
<johnjbogle> Ok I can list some of the commands from my terminal history...
<johnjbogle> Yes I would lose some files.
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: and you have no android phone or tab and usb wire there?
<johnjbogle> Already tried hotspotting yesterday, didn't work
<johnjbogle> Here's the list of those commands we tried...
<johnjbogle> sudo iptables -F // sudo dhclient -r // sudo rfkill list all // sudo rfkill unblock wifi ; sudo rfkill unblock all //  sudo rfkill list all // sudo modprobe -r dell-laptop // sudo modprobe -r dell-laptop sudo rfkill unblock all // sudo rmmod // sudo rmmod dell-rbtn // 
<tomreyn> ok, thanks.  does     cat /proc/cmdline     say anything other than this?     BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.3.0-13-lowlatency root=(some_path_or_id_here) ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<johnjbogle> vt.handoff=7
<tomreyn> ok, but no other options are added?
<tomreyn> i mean extra words
<johnjbogle> none
<johnjbogle> no
<tomreyn> and does     apt list linux-firmware      say something about    "installed"?
<johnjbogle> yes
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: how many lines of output does this give? if just one, can you type it?   journalctl -b | grep 'iwlwifi.* firmware'
<johnjbogle> 2 lines
<johnjbogle> well, 1.5
<tomreyn> can i see them, please
<tomreyn> you could also take photos and upload them to imgur.com if that's easier
<johnjbogle> Oct 11 [time] [my-laptop-name] kernal: iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 17.3216344376.0 op_mode iwlmvm
<tomreyn> that's it, anything else?
<johnjbogle> that's all
<tomreyn> can you run this (slightly modified) again:   sudo lspci -knnv | grep -A15 Wireless
<tomreyn> and get me the full first line starting at "Intel"?
<johnjbogle> Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 [8086:08b1] (rev bb)
<tomreyn> thanks. and what does    sudo rfkill list all    report? you can sum it up
<tomreyn> actually just tell me whether anything is soft or hard blocked
<johnjbogle> Soft Blocked, no. Hard blocked, no. 
<tomreyn> does    nmcli c    list your wireless connection?
<tomreyn> and does it list a "DEVICE" for this one?
<johnjbogle> 3: phy0: Wireless LAN = soft/hard: no. 6: dell-rbtn: Wireless LAN = soft/hard: both YES. 7: nfc0: NFC = soft/hard: both no.
<johnjbogle> nmcli c = Yes it does list it
<johnjbogle> list a device? I'm not sure
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: on the line where you recognized your wireless access point (router), the last column may list a DEVICE or nothing
<johnjbogle> Names it lists: virbro , Auto Ethernet , Floor304 [that's my router]
<tomreyn> ok, so for Floor304, the right.most column says what?
<johnjbogle> Type (in same order): bridge , ethernet , wifi
<johnjbogle> DEVICE: virbro , -- , --
<genii> valorie: This issue looks suspiciously like what I helped that guy recompile the iwlwifi drivers for the other day
<valorie> aha
<tomreyn> genii, valorie: if you have any idea / suggestions, i'm all ears, would expect this to just work
<tomreyn> but the kernel is a bit outdated
<valorie> oh ha
<johnjbogle> So for Floor304, right-most column says: --
<valorie> you give me far too much credit for knowing anything about this stuff
<tomreyn> hehe ok, dont worry then valorie 
<tomreyn> will just poke around a bit
<valorie> I did manage to make nmcli work for me once upon a time
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: thanks. would you remember the password to login to it if you had to?
<genii> tomreyn: I'm pretty busy at work right now, but I might be able to go through my backscroll in an hour or two for the solution of that other user ( or possibly valorie might be able to find it sooner)
<johnjbogle> i think so 
<tomreyn> thanks genii, i guess i may have it, too, then.
<tomreyn> valorie: do you know anyhting i could search for in the backscroll?
<genii> Basically it's that newer Intel adapters don't work with kernels previous to some version like 5.1 or 5.2, so the drivers have to be manually bac kported by compiling them yourself
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: can you run    nm-connection-editor     and just delete this "Floor304" network connection
<tomreyn> genii: yes i heard about this. this one is not really new, though.
<tomreyn> been supported since linux 3.16
<valorie> I lost my backscroll when the power went out to my wifi last night
<valorie> :(
<johnjbogle> ok done
<tomreyn> ok, no worries valorie ;)
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: now just use the top right icon to reconnect
<tomreyn> you can close the nm-connection-editor window
<johnjbogle> nothing happens
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: okay, delete it again using nm-connection-editor
<johnjbogle> Sorry, already deleted it, and closed the window, but when I try to connect via topright menu item, it does not connect.
<tomreyn> ok, now i'd like you to again open nm-connection.editor and delete Floor304 again by dselecting it and clicking the "minus" on the bottom
<tomreyn> * selecting, not "dselecting" ;)
<johnjbogle> ok will do....
<tomreyn> now tell me what does "uptime" report how long this computer has been running?
<johnjbogle> Just opened the Net.Connetions window, Floor304 is not listed there now.
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> please close the nm-connections-editor window
<tomreyn> also, is this a laptop or desktop computer?
<johnjbogle> ok
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: how are you coming?
<johnjbogle> sorry didnt see your last question. It is a laptop
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> now tell me what does "uptime" report how long this computer has been running?
<johnjbogle> Dell Latitude E7440
<tomreyn> please see above
<johnjbogle> 02:56:53 up  8:09, 1 user, load avg: 0.03, 0.07, 0.06
<tomreyn> also tell me how many lines of output does this generate?    lsmod | grep iwl
<tomreyn> it's late where you are ;)
<johnjbogle> 4 lines
<johnjbogle> haha its only 3am
<tomreyn> can you tell me what it says on the first columns of these 4 lines
<johnjbogle> iwlmvn , mac80211 , iwlwifi , cfg80211
<tomreyn> okay, now run:  sudo rmmod iwlwifi
<tomreyn> actually this:  sudo rmmod -v iwlwifi
<johnjbogle> error, iwlwifi in use by iwlmvm
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: okay, now run:  sudo rmmod -v iwlmvm
<tomreyn> then again: sudo rmmod -v iwlwifi
<johnjbogle> ok
<tomreyn> both done?
<tomreyn> iwlmvm + iwlwifi ?
<johnjbogle> yes both
<tomreyn> now open another terminal window and run this    journalctl -fn0
<tomreyn> keep it running, we'll just use it as a monitor
<johnjbogle> ok done
<tomreyn> now check if you can connect to any wireless networks
<tomreyn> or whetehr any are listed (top right corner icon)
<johnjbogle> nothing listed in topright
<tomreyn> is the "journalctl" terminal window already flooded with text?
<tomreyn> if it is, press enter there a few times
<johnjbogle> yes, ok
<tomreyn> okay, now do this in the non-"journalctl" terminal window:   sudo modprobe -v iwlmvm
<tomreyn> and then    sudo modprobe -v  iwlwifi
<tomreyn> then check the "journalctl" window and see whether anything was logged after those empty lines you produced by pressing enter *that looks like an error message*, and if so, tell me.
<johnjbogle> btw, nothing really happens when i hit enter several times, it just repopulates with text, and upon scrolling up, doesn't look like there are any empty lines.
<tomreyn> thats fine
<johnjbogle> ok
<tomreyn> the idea of pressing enter is just to make it easier to tell on the scrollback where you were last reading
<tomreyn> (it should have added some blank lines)
<johnjbogle> right, but there's so much text that scrolling back up you can't see any blank lines
<johnjbogle> because just moving the scrollbar just a tiny fraction, moves through so many massive amount of lines, its impossible to scroll slow/small enough. Hope that makes sense
<tomreyn> i see, ok, then let's do it again differently.
<johnjbogle> Also, as soon as I move the scrollbar up any amount, it automatically jumps right back down to the bottom.
<johnjbogle> ok
<tomreyn> press ctrl-c on the journalctl window so you get the normal prompt again
<johnjbogle> ok
<tomreyn> type "clear" there
<tomreyn> then:  sudo rmmod -v iwlmvm; sudo rmmod -v iwlwifi
<johnjbogle> ctrl-c, clear in the window with all the text?
<tomreyn> yes
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> then:  sudo rmmod -v iwlmvm; sudo rmmod -v iwlwifi
<johnjbogle> ctrl-c doesnt seem to do anything. And then not able to type clear 
<tomreyn> hmm ok then just close this window
<tomreyn> and open a new one
<johnjbogle> ok
<tomreyn> maximize this window
<tomreyn> then:  sudo rmmod -v iwlmvm; sudo rmmod -v iwlwifi
<tomreyn> then:  journalctl -kfn0
<tomreyn> at this point, check and tell me whether the top-right network connections thing still lists any wireless networks to connect to.
<johnjbogle> topright menu lists no connections
<tomreyn> okay, now back to the other terminal window, or open a new one if none are left
<johnjbogle> ok
<tomreyn> then: sudo modprobe -v iwlwifi
<johnjbogle> ok
<tomreyn> then back to the journalctl window, press Ctrl-C there, it should bring back the command prompt
<tomreyn> now try to connect to the wireless using the top right icon
<johnjbogle> ctrl-c didnt do anything.
<tomreyn> strang. does ctrl-z do anything there?
<johnjbogle> yes
<johnjbogle> [1]+  Stopped       journalctl -kfn0
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> so can you now connect to the wireless?
<johnjbogle> ok so now there is the wireless connection/options/settings in the topright menu
<tomreyn> right, and can you connect to your access point?
<johnjbogle> But when I select Turn On, nothing happens
<tomreyn> okay, that's what happened last time, too?
<johnjbogle> No local [neighbor's] connections are listed.
<johnjbogle> Correct
<tomreyn> now see the journalctl windo's scrollback, look for potential error messages
<tomreyn> you should be able to review those logs easier now
<tomreyn> it should not be as much as before
<johnjbogle> There's only a total of 8 lines.
<tomreyn> good, so you have less to review. does it say "E:" (as in "error") or "error" verbatim or warning or "W:" or "cannot" or similar?
<johnjbogle> Nothing like those, no
<tomreyn> we've now spent two hours on this. this computer has been runnign for a while, and i assume you may have put it to suspend and resumed from that since. suspend / resume could cause instabilities. i suggest you reboot and try connecting again.
<tomreyn> but i'd also like to give up here for now, need a break.
<johnjbogle> haha no worries, thanks much anyway
<tomreyn> you can always backup your data and reinstall using ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<johnjbogle> But yeah, I don't think it needs a break after only 2 hours, has an i7 and 32gb ram + OS on ssd, so probably should be good for a while :)
<tomreyn> chances are it'll just work then. you can also just try from the live / installer system
<tomreyn> the one who needs a break is me
<johnjbogle> I've already restarted/rebooted many many times the last few days since this started. Definately does not help with anything :(
<tomreyn> okay, looks like you've pretty much come to a dead end. i suggest installing 18.04.3
<johnjbogle> aha no worries. Is there anyone else who can assist? Or should I come back to here after how long?
<johnjbogle> hmm... 
<tomreyn> you can sum up the issue again on a pastebin and ask for help here (less likely to work, since this is a pre-release version) or in #ubuntu (when you are running 18.04.3 LTS)
<tomreyn> if you get the system online by some other means this will certainly be a huge leap forward in getting a chance to fix it for good.
<tomreyn> good luck, and see you later, johnjbogle 
<johnjbogle> thanks much for all
<tomreyn> you're welcome. oh and also consider a firmware upgrade. your current bios version can be listed with    journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<tomreyn> latest bios is Version A27 https://www.dell.com/support/home/uk/en/ukbsdt1/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=kdfy1&oscode=biosa&productcode=latitude-e7440-ultrabook&lwp=rt
<tomreyn> bios upgrade procedure https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dell_Latitude_E7440#Check_the_BIOS_firmware_first
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-12
<sparr> brightness hotkeys (Fn+F11 and Fn+F12) are not working on my dell xps laptop after upgrading to eoan. xev reports no key events when I press them.
<sparr> I am able to adjust the brightness by writing to /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness directly
<lotuspsychje> another crash bug tomreyn ?
<tomreyn> yes, yesterdays' daily desktop amd64 crashed
<tomreyn> reading the log i'm not exactly sure why: "cannot resolve path '/dev/sda4'"
<tomreyn> it may have to do with the existing installation on the target.
<tomreyn> hmm, must be some race. i am installing with the same options and again over an existing installation and its succeeding this time.
<tomreyn> hmm no luck reproducing it.
<johnjbogle> Hi may I get some assistance with updating my bios please?
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate | johnjbogle 
<ubottu> johnjbogle: To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: see also fwupdate -l
<tomreyn> looks like my bug report is a dupe of bug 1847826
<ubottu> bug 1847826 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ZFS installer crashes (Xubuntu)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847826
<tomreyn> oof crap now it even went OOM
<tomreyn> and reproduced
<Gargoyle> Hello fellow +1 ers. When waking from screen blank, I am getting a long delay. The monitors wake up, and the mouse cursor shows but it's frozen. It stays like this for 15-30 seconds then normally carries on OK.
<tomreyn> hi Gargoyle. what are the hardware sepcifications?
<Gargoyle> Ryzen 3800X + Radeon VII
<tomreyn> and plenty of ram, i assume?
<Gargoyle> 32GB
<tomreyn> which grpahics driver?
<Gargoyle> NVMe system disk.
<Gargoyle> The one that's built in to the kernel.
<tomreyn> so not the -pro overlay?
<Gargoyle> Nope
<Gargoyle> Pretty sure the only thing I had to do when I switched from nvidia cards back in January was to upgrade the kernel and manually add some missing firmware files.
<tomreyn> what's in "journalctl -b 0" (or "journalctl -b -1" if you rebooted since) around the time you last had this happen?
<tomreyn> i didn't mean to suggest you should use the -pro overlay, i would not personally recommend it.
<Gargoyle> Errr. wow... a LOT! Let me pastebin some of this!
<tomreyn> much is probably just gnome log spill
<tomreyn> maybe add -k to only get kernel messages
<Gargoyle> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kmVVC624Yx/
<Gargoyle> I am guessing 10:15:34 is the last message before display sleep, and 12:28:08 is when I just tried to wake it up?>
<Gargoyle> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CghGkQwDyB/ <-- same timeframe but kernel only messages.
<tomreyn> did you post the same log twice?
<Gargoyle> Second paste is with the "-k" flag added to journalctl
<tomreyn> you have a kernel oops on the second log, line 60 and following
<tomreyn> and then several page faults triggered by amdgpu when trying to work with chrome, i guess
<Gargoyle> So what's the best thing to do with that? Send it to kernel list somewhere? AMD? 
<tomreyn> can i see a full boot log?
<Gargoyle> The one from where I just forced powered off and booted back up again?
<tomreyn> yes, that'd work, just   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999 
<Gargoyle> https://termbin.com/t6xy
<Gargoyle> I think this was a clean 18:04 install -> upgraded to 18:10 -> then to 19:04 -> then to 19:10. If that helps. 
<tomreyn> oh, upgraded, good to know. i'm still reading, give me 5 more minutes
<tomreyn> there's some issue with the iommu grouping, causing some pci devices to operate slowert han needed, i think, but this seems to be platform specific currently, will probably get better in later kernel versions.
<tomreyn> Oct 12 12:31:02 ryzen1910 kernel: pci 0000:01:00.0: 63.012 Gb/s available PCIe bandwidth, limited by 16 GT/s x4 link at 0000:00:01.2 (capable of 126.024 Gb/s with 16 GT/s x8 link)
<tomreyn> ^ indicated by this. but we can ignore this for now, i think
<Gargoyle> Oh!
<tomreyn> Oct 12 12:31:02 ryzen1910 kernel: Unstable clock detected, switching default tracing clock to "global"
<tomreyn> (and following lines) indicate hardware clock issues, or failure of this linux version to use it properly. it worked around it, though.
<Gargoyle> I've had that same message on both motherboards. Previously this system was Ryzen 1800X and a crosshair hero vi. (I upgraded mobo and CPU then just re-used the same OS without re-installing anything).
<Gargoyle> I think previous googling for that clock error is what prompted me to add tsc=unstable to the kernel boot flags
<tomreyn> i'm on a ryzen 1800x with asrock x370 taichi board, don't have "Unstable clock detected" in any past log, and have bene running various kernel versions incl. 5.3.0 there.
<Gargoyle> Perhaps I should remove that flag now?
<tomreyn> ^ i wa sjuist saying this to point out it's not generic to ryzen
<tomreyn> oh i missed that you have tsc=unstable 
<tomreyn> yes, you should remove it if you don't strictly need it
<Gargoyle> The ASUS mobo was a bit of a pig!
<tomreyn> these messages i have also not seen before:  amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: remove_conflicting_pci_framebuffers: bar 0: 0xe0000000 -> 0xefffffff
<tomreyn> but i suggest you reboot without tsc=unstable now (can just remove it via grub menu for this boot if you're not sure it's safe to remove)
<tomreyn> and then post another log 
<Gargoyle> np. I've already edited my refind config... will reboot.
<Gargoyle> brb
<tomreyn> amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: Direct firmware load for amdgpu/vega20_ta.bin failed with error -2
<tomreyn> amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: psp v11.0: Failed to load firmware "amdgpu/vega20_ta.bin"
<tomreyn> fix this first
<Gargoyle> oh
<Gargoyle> I don't have a vega20_ta.bin!
<Gargoyle> I originally grabbed my vega20* files from here:- https://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/vg20/
<tomreyn> hmm yes, this firmware is not available, yet. ask in #amdgpu. maybe they don't want to release it.
<tomreyn> and maybe it's not actually needed. or amd just forgot ;)
<lotuspsychje> ryzen might have issues with kernel 5.3
<tomreyn> that's news to me, got any reference?
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109955 has some similar logs to the first ones you posted
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Freedesktop: ('The read operation timed out',) (http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109955&ctype=xml)
<lotuspsychje> im not the ryzen expert myself tomreyn but thats the reason lordievader went gentoo/kernel 4.19
<tomreyn> thanks, i'll talk to him then
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: so the bug i posted suggests this can be powerplay related.
<tomreyn> so disabling this (for now) may help then, i guess.
<Gargoyle> Just reading it now. What's powerplay?
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_PowerPlay
<tomreyn> power management / saving
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: kinda related recall: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1842785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1842785 in linux (Ubuntu) "Freeze after waking up from suspend on a Ryzen 3000 based system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Gargoyle> ^^ I didn't search for suspend because I have auto suspend off - just screen blanking.
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: the firmware is in one of AMD's proprietary packages: https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/b3enfw/amdgpu_radeon_vii_direct_firmware_load_for/
<tomreyn> i guess this can mean it is not allowed for redistribution, not sure.
<tomreyn> the exact link would now be http://repo.radeon.com/rocm/apt/debian/pool/main/r/rock-dkms/rock-dkms_2.9-6_all.deb
<tomreyn> it's there: data.tar.xz:/./usr/src/amdgpu-2.9-6/firmware/amdgpu/vega20_ta.bin
<Gargoyle> Should I take all .bin's from there to keep them matched up?
<tomreyn> normally you should only install linux-firmware updates, which should provide all legally installable firmwares
<tomreyn> that's a package name
<tomreyn> https://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/vg20/ are what an amd employee pushes to the public for linux.
<tomreyn> if they look fine, they end up at https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/amdgpu
<tomreyn> and from there are packaged into ubuntu
<tomreyn> all of these steps introduces delay, though, so YMMMV
<tomreyn> but note that (at least supposedly, haven't seen this myself) there have been situations where people just copied all of ~agd5f/radeon_ucode and it created problems which had not emerged if they had just used linux-firmware.git
<tomreyn> by the way there is also #radeon - which may be better than #amdgpu - i'm not sure how to tell them apart.
<johnjbogle> lotuspsychje: is that fwupdate -l a terminal command?
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: yes
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: are you using ubuntu 19.10?
<Gargoyle> thanks for all the help so far tomreyn. Going for the reboot now! (fingers crossed)
<johnjbogle> im not sure what version. Terminal says that command not found
<Gargoyle> Well. I'm back - so that's a good start! :D
<Gargoyle> Fresh boot log: https://termbin.com/edz7
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: i would recommend using fwupdmgr rather than fwupdate these days. see also the notes on fwupd at https://github.com/rhboot/fwupdate
<tomreyn> "Most users should apply UEFI capsule updates with a higher level tool such as fwupd."
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx tomreyn 
<tomreyn> yw :)
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: on a first glance, this looks better
<tomreyn> Oct 12 13:39:03 ryzen1910 kernel: sched_clock: Marking stable (527835196, -23995170)->(529166236, -25326210)
<Gargoyle> \o/
 * Gargoyle goes to stomp all over the old ASUS mobo!
<Gargoyle> A a final FU from that mobo, it bent some of the pins on my old 1800X during removal.... OK. I can't really blame that on the mobo! ;-)
<tomreyn> hmm "AMD-Vi: AMD IOMMUv2 functionality not available on this system" - is iommu disabled in bios?
<Gargoyle> If it is, it's been like that by default from ASRock - I have literally only changed fan speed settings.
<tomreyn> yes, that's well possible, i've seen ryzen board where it defaults to disabled
<Gargoyle> will double check. brb...
<tomreyn> also check for AMD-V
<Gargoyle> Back again. 
<Gargoyle> Couldn't find anything related to IOMMU in BIOS.
<Gargoyle> brb again... it might have a silly name (Advanced>AMD CBS>NBIO Common Options) :/
<Gargoyle> tomreyn: Something is not happy!
<Gargoyle> https://termbin.com/m1u5
<Gargoyle> Had a corrupt GDM login screen, but could still type password and login - main session started but it was slloooooow to begin with.
<Gargoyle> gnome shell is not happy. I now have a functioning terminal window which I cannot move or resize!
<Gargoyle> ha ha.. this is freaky. gnome-shell (or the compositor or whatever) things the window is smaller than it's displayed. The grab handle is about an inch from the top of the window!
<lotuspsychje> oO
<lotuspsychje> Starting GNOME Shell on Wayland...
<lotuspsychje> thats a lot of errors after wow
<lotuspsychje> Gargoyle: are you logging into wayland on gnome?
<lotuspsychje> Gargoyle: your dmesg spits out a lot of errors after that
<tomreyn> the first graphics related error (?) i see is     kernel: [drm] psp command failed and response status is (256)
<tomreyn> the "AMD IOMMUv2 functionality not available on this system" message from earlier is now gone, though, maybe due to the clock now being stable.
<Gargoyle> Current boot with IMMOU disabled again:- https://termbin.com/4utmm
<tomreyn> so you did find an iommu option in bios?
<Gargoyle> Yeah. I't was burried. Turning it on caused a l;ot of issues!
<lotuspsychje> Gargoyle: using alot of gnome extensions too i see?
<Gargoyle> 3
<Gargoyle> Is that a lot?
<lotuspsychje> its reccomended to disable those when testing things on gnome
<lotuspsychje> saves the developers much work debugging
<lotuspsychje> Gargoyle: did you clean install a 19.10 daily or beta? or was this an upgrade from 19.04?
<Gargoyle> lotuspsychje: upgrade
<lotuspsychje> thats what i thought
<lotuspsychje> also reccomended to test devel versions clean install to avoid things like you experience
<Gargoyle> I'll be getting some new drives soon, so will be due for a clean install.
<Gargoyle> lotuspsychje: Gotta test the upgrade path too though! ;-)
<lotuspsychje> yeah i understand that needs to be tested at some point too
<lotuspsychje> but still understand also, if creating bugs this situation makes it real hard for yourself & the devs to find where it comes from
<lotuspsychje> at least comparing with a clean daily, to see if you can reproduce things the same
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: amd powerplay can be controlled via a feature mask. amdgpu.ppfeaturemask=   kernel parameter. but you'll need to look up the values yourself in the source code (or maybe on some websites)
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: personally, i prefer gnome-shell on X for now (but i'm also on 18.04 LTS), ubuntu's primary target is also X for now.
<tomreyn> 20.04 LTS wont default to wayland
<Gargoyle> I'm not on wayland as far as I know.
<tomreyn> maybe it was just gdm, then it's ok, i didn't look for it in your logs, yet
<lotuspsychje> Gargoyle: dmesg said you were
<lotuspsychje> Starting GNOME Shell on Wayland...
<Gargoyle> It starts it and stops it again!?
<lotuspsychje> its your system Gargoyle i dont know whats all hapenning to it
<lotuspsychje> but your dmesg is drowning in errors
<Gargoyle> Possibly I experimented with wayland on 18:04 or 18:10... deffo not tried it in a while.
<tomreyn> yes, you ran gnome on wayland. you choose the session upon login after selecting the user to login with, by clicking the little cog
<tomreyn> from what i can tell, powerplay is the main issue. iommuv2 looked fine to me.
<Gargoyle> Don't remember doing that. I thought "env" output made some reference if you were running on wayland.
<tomreyn> echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<tomreyn> that's in env, yes
<Gargoyle> tomreyn: So you think if I find the correct code to dissable powerplay, I should be ok to try and re-enable iommu in the bios?
<tomreyn> yes, that's what i think
<Gargoyle> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/54bmqhxzCS/
<Gargoyle> x11
<Gargoyle> I'm pretty sure I only every tried wayland once - quite a while ago
<Gargoyle> *ever
<tomreyn> hmm i don't have "Starting GNOME Shell on Wayland" on my log, though
<tomreyn> also using gnome-shell here
<tomreyn> let me see on 19.10
<Gargoyle> Is there something wayland related I should be removing?
<lotuspsychje> Gargoyle: when you say messign with wayland, did it envolve editing things?
<Gargoyle> I thought it was currently something that just lives in the background while its still being developed.
<Gargoyle> maybe I have some packages I need to remove! :/
<tomreyn> it seems to be normal that you first have "Starting GNOME Shell on Wayland" and later "Starting GNOME Shell on X11" on your logs on 19.10.
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: can you    journalctl -b | grep 'Starting GNOME Shell on'
<Gargoyle> Yeah. The only non-library package I have installed for wayland is "xwayland" and if you try to remove that it wants to take ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop-minimal and ubuntu-session with it.
<Gargoyle> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zrr85WZGwr/
<Gargoyle> Looks like it starts both...
<Gargoyle> But only stops the wayland one 13 seconds later
<Gargoyle> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DRVkv4Snj8/
<Gargoyle> Right... I've got to go for a bit. I'm gonna let this thing "sleep" and then come back and see what happens!
<Gargoyle> Thanks for all the help! :-)
<tomreyn> i guess it ust starts those to test whether they're available to build the available options for the gdm3 session menu
<cybercrypto> Hi there, I see that 'zfs option' is missing from the installer GUI during 19.10 installation. I am using freebsd-host virtualbox installing guest-ubuntu-19.10. Does anyone knows something that may prevent zfs option to be presented?
<kinghat> if you install kubuntu desktop on top of ubuntu, both DE will have their own updates, correct?
<bittin> Ubuntu 19.10 RC2 on Monday and release on Thursday
<Gargoyle> tomreyn: Just "woke" pc up again. No pauses or anything. \o/
<Gargoyle> Plenty of errors in the journal, but I don't think they are related to the earlier problem! :-) (https://termbin.com/s1iy)
<tomreyn> bittin: So, this and your previous announcement make it sound (at least to me, so it could be my fault) like the RC was a separate release, but, quoting someone who certainly knows well, "RCs are just the dailies leading up to final release, there's no formal publishing for them". also, RC2 is not this monday.
<tomreyn> well at leats not according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: so which changes do you think made the wake from dpms work well this time?
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: also, do you have one of these packages installed? mariadb-server-10.3, mysql-server-8.0? the reason i'm asking is because you have a broken apparmor rule at /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld (search this on yuor log)
<bittin> Happy 15th Birthday Ubuntu
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: "Starting MySQL Community Server..." - so it appears to be installed, but I suspect that your copy of /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld can be an old one.
<cybercrypto> Hi there, I see that 'zfs option' is missing from the installer GUI during 19.10 installation. I am using freebsd-host virtualbox installing guest-ubuntu-19.10. Does anyone knows something that may prevent zfs option to be presented?
<Sbur3> I'm trying to upgrade to 19.10. Most is good.  But I get 'errors were encountered while processing" ... linux-firmware, gosa, linux-image-lowlatency, linux-lowlatency, initramfs-tools, as well as linux-image-5.3.0-13-lowlatency and 5.3.0-17-lowlatency.  That doesn't prevent 19.10 from working.  I imagine it will work starting on Oct 17?
<tomreyn> cybercrypto: i don't know what "guest-ubuntu-19.10" is, but which installer image are you using?
<cybercrypto> tomreyn: I figure it out. The beta 19.10 image does not allow zfs installation yet. I had to download the daily snapshot from current builds. It is now showing the zfs experimental option during install.
<tomreyn> cybercrypto: right ;)
<cybercrypto> tomreyn: guest-ubuntu-10.10, means that I am installing ubuntu, version 19.10 as a guest operating system, within virtual box host-freebsd.
<cybercrypto> tomreyn: hope it is clear now.
<tomreyn> cybercrypto: it is, it just looked like a guest template / VDI name or something you might have downloaded elsewhere (maybe inoffocial ubuntu build), so i asked for clarification.
<cybercrypto> tomreyn: I had two crashes during zfs install, and it is finally running. I am going to test the storage pool tools and play around with new devices. I reported back the crash errors to cannonical btw.
<tomreyn> very well.
<cybercrypto> tomreyn: sure, np. thank you. I am using official build snapshot from US ubuntu server.
<valorie> kinghat: if you want kubuntu, just install it
<valorie> if you want to test other desktops, sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop
<kinghat> ya thats what i meant, installed kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu.
<kinghat> wasnt sure how updating packages worked between both environments. are all packages updated regardless of environment youre on?
<tomreyn> yes, during their support cycles, which can difer from those of plain ubuntu.
<valorie> also you can add various PPAs to make it even more complicated
<Gargoyle> booo.. Just had the hang again. :-(
<Gargoyle> Yeah. I noticed that apparmor a few weeks ago, tomreyn. It's on my list to look into. I think I had mysql 5.7 - then removed it and just yesterday re-installed mysql 8.0 to help a friend with some SQL.
<Gargoyle> Fresh log. I attempted to wake the machine at 21:18 - the screen wakes instantly but then hangs until giving me the login prompt. Finger is deffo pointing to powerplay (https://termbin.com/vkrw)
<Gargoyle> But this makes no sense to me! - https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/drivers/gpu/drm/amd/include/amd_shared.h#L121
<tomreyn> start by just setting it to 0
<Gargoyle> Oh. so just disable everything. OK.
<Gargoyle> This is going to be one of those annoying things to test though... as the wakeup a few hours ago worked fine! :/
<tomreyn> at least that's what i'd do, yes (and i'd enable iommuv2 as well)
<tomreyn> note that setting it to 0 may actually make things worse, and could make it run hot, so keep an eye on the temps
<Gargoyle> I can't!!! <lotuspsychje> made me turn off freon! ;-)
<Gargoyle> what's the best thing to do with apparmor? just delete the mysql profile and to a forced re-install of mysql-server ?
<Gargoyle> Is there any way to see the contents of the files listed here:- https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/amd64/mysql-server-8.0/filelist ?
<Gargoyle> Looks like a force re-install should but the /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld back in place, but nothing about abstractions. 
<tomreyn> is there not another file with similar name next to the existing apparmor profile?
<Gargoyle> Nope. There is a local/usr.sbin.mysqld which is empty.
<tomreyn> --force-confall or something similar should put a missing configuration file in place (but may also overwrite existing ones, i don't remember)
<tomreyn> another option is to apt purge and apt install, but then you certianly loose configurations
<Gargoyle> I do normally purge whenever I remove something.
<Gargoyle> Let me try again.
<erle-> Ctrl+Alt+T opens two terminals in Activities view
<Gargoyle> OK. an autoremove --purge got rid of them.
<Gargoyle> OK. And a re-install of mysql-client and mysql-server has put it back, but still with an #include <abstractions/mysql> reference which doesn't exist!
<Gargoyle> OK. So that abstraction file should be provided by the apparmor package itself - can't see how it would be removed - I try to avoid manual tinkering with things like that. I'll try a reinstall of apparmour
<Gargoyle> Nope. A re-install does not put the file back. Any other suggestions from anyone?
<Gargoyle> I've unpacked the .deb, and the file is there - it just not being put in place when I re-install the package with apt.
<valorie> sounds like a packaging problem to me
<tomreyn> i don't think it is, re-installing a package that's already installed would not re-create a missing configuration file unless it's run with --force-confmiss.
<tomreyn> ^ from memory, hope it's correct
<Gargoyle> tomreyn: Yup. I asked in snappy (because I know snaps rely on apparmor) Someone confirmed that. At some point I must have removed the file by mistake and apt was preserving my "choice" :-)
<valorie> oh good
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-13
<johnjbogle> tomreyn: hi, I now have a bootable usb with ubuntu 19.04 on it. I still have to download/update my bios, and apparently a dell driver pack. I'm not sure though what precisely and in what order I'm supposed to do, now that I have created a bootable ubuntu usb..? -thx 
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: this channel is support for 19.10 actually
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: if you like support for 19.04 join #ubuntu please
<johnjbogle> ah ok sorry thanks
<dax> Release Candidate (and testable!) Eoan Ermine builds ready to test - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-October/004840.html
<lotuspsychje> tnx for sharing dax
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Eoan Ermine (19.10) | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule | RC builds: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/407/builds | For 19.04 support, please visit #ubuntu
<CarlenWhite> Against my better judgement, I've upgraded to Eoan Ermine on a computer I daily. And I've came across a nasty issue that causes a full-ish lockup precluded by intensifying graphical errors.
<CarlenWhite> I can cause it to happen by quickly resizing Terminal which cause benign, brief black boxes to full on abstract art with Firefox if I open something moderately graphically intensive suchas YouTube.
<CarlenWhite> After the site finishes loading, it sorts itself. But it's kinda a coin flip if the abstract art of pixels freezes the laptop. It doesn't feel like a complete lockup because the mouse can still be moved but there might be a reason behind this.
<CarlenWhite> Is there a particular location on LaunchPad if there's no exact cause of the issue? I kinda want to pin it on amdgpu since this is what my laptop uses as a GPU and it's a graphical malfunction but it could be entirely something else.
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: that's a good visual description, and you mentioned amdgpu as well, but we'll need some more details: you say you upgraded - how did you do it, coming from which ubuntu releasE? are you using the default gnome-shell desktop or something else? which graphics card is this exactly? are you using default amdgpu (or radeon) drivers from ubuntu or the proprietary -pro overlay from AMD? how much ram does this system have installed?
<tomreyn> also: if gnome-shell, does it still happen when you disable all of your gnome-shell-extensions? are you using Xorg or Wayland?
<CarlenWhite> Upgraded using `do-release-upgrade -d` from 19.04, Disco Dingo. Using gnome-shell. AMD Radeon RX Vega 8 96 is used inside this Lenovo ThinkPad E585. Should be amdgpu since I had to nearly uninstall the system due to a botched install of AMD's official. 16GB of RAM.
<CarlenWhite> I have a few extensions installed as a matter-of-fact but mostly something adding onto the upper-most bar. I'll check.
<CarlenWhite> Yeah nothing that should be doing anything invasive. They're disabled now. I'm gonna finish a response to something and intentionally try making it happen.
<tomreyn> to replace gnome-shell by a fresh copy: alt-f2, type 'r', press enter
<tomreyn> works only on X, not wayland
<tomreyn> also keep an eye on    journalctl -f
<tomreyn> when # of gnome-shell-extension traces / minute reduces you're on the right track ;)
<CarlenWhite> Of course when I want it to crash it doesn't want to.
<tomreyn> fixed!
<CarlenWhite> I'm getting some lovely brief glimpses of abstract art but no system lockup.
<tomreyn> that's bad enough i'd say. can you do this with a freshly started gnome-shell on X, too?
<TJ-> usually those kind of issues are due to the GPU rendering textures where it shouldn't. Sometimes it can be due to pressure on VRAM, but mostly it's a driver issue (possibly at the userspace (Xorg) layer, not kernel)
<CarlenWhite> TJ-, Yeah the glitchiness does has that kinda 'We're pulling stuff directly from some random memory and you're gonna look at it for a moment'
<CarlenWhite> Like there's a inarticulate pattern in it.
<TJ-> CarlenWhite: does it affect a brand new user account as well?
<CarlenWhite> TJ-, I haven't tested exhaustively. tomreyn, I assume logout-login?
<TJ-> CarlenWhite: the reason I ask is it could be related to existing user's cached parts
<CarlenWhite> I could give that a try in a few moments. Responding to something so I'll do it.
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: trying with a new user account seems like a good idea to me as well, and it's quite easy to do.
<CarlenWhite> Logging out and--...forgot the user's account.
<CarlenWhite> Now let's do it.
<tomreyn> you can switch to a tty and create the other user account there
<tomreyn> also loginctl terminate-user yourmainuseraccount
<CarlenWhite> Seems like the effect isn't dependant on user.
<TJ-> Good, that rules out a lot of possibilities
<CarlenWhite> Okay, weird. The effect is attached to the window.
<TJ-> makes sense
<CarlenWhite> As in if I go to switch windows, I can see it's preview with the glitch still there. Return back to it and it'll return.
<CarlenWhite> Yeah was even able to grab a screenshot of said effect too.
<CarlenWhite> https://imgur.com/30w8imI
<TJ-> Look for clues in $HOME/.xsession-errors and in $HOME/.local/share/xorg/
<TJ-> Does switching away to a console TTY and back clear it?
<lotuspsychje> those glitches look like my old amd x800 bug
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: what was the cause?
<CarlenWhite> TJ-, No errors. The logs show nothing of interest aside from it enumerating the devices it found and properties.
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: it was across several ubuntu releases, i was never able to catch the real reason
<TJ-> It *looks* like a compositor issue but I guess with Gnome that cannot be disabled?
<CarlenWhite> Also the effect isn't localized on Firefox. Remmina shows this effect too.
<CarlenWhite> https://imgur.com/DXeNg8k
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1513801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1513801 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "1002:4a49 Scrambled screen and mouse pointer on first boot all ubuntu versions" [Medium,Invalid]
<TJ-> CarlenWhite: is it kernel v5.3 ?
<CarlenWhite> `uname -r` => `5.3.0-18-generic`
<CarlenWhite> I don't know how or why I remembered that command. I just knew.
<tomreyn> in the end it's maybe just some missing firmware? shall we look at your    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999   ?
<CarlenWhite> Sure. Running a find-replace to omit my username since it's my real.
<tomreyn> there can also be serial numbers i there if it matters
<CarlenWhite> What's the gain of something like that?
<tomreyn> something like what?
<CarlenWhite> Nevermind. https://termbin.com/61sa
<tomreyn> nouveau.modeset=0 ? do you also have an nvidia gpu in there?
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: on lenovo's its also a good idea to check if bios/firmware is up to date to latest
<CarlenWhite> tomreyn, I hope not.
<CarlenWhite> lotuspsychje, Yeah it's been probably way too long since the last BIOS update since I never gotten around to figuring out how that works in linux. I'm familar with it in Windows
<CarlenWhite> Erp
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: you might want to look in software center, some lenovo models can firmware upgarde from there
<tomreyn> or download and boot off the iso https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/thinkpad-edge-laptops/thinkpad-e585-type-20kv/20kv/20kvcto1ww/downloads/DS503790
<CarlenWhite> Wished I had a spare flash-drive sitting around.
<tomreyn> maybe with the updated bios you'll also be able to drop the ivrs_ioapic and spec_store_bypass_disable kernel parameters which you probably added because of this? https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Other-Linux-Discussions/ThinkPad-E485-E585-Firmware-bug-ACPI-IVRS-table/td-p/4191484
<CarlenWhite> Hopefully.
<TJ-> There's a bunch of unhandled IRQs there
<tomreyn> i recommend to always have a separate storage with ubuntu installer / live image for the ubuntu release you're running around you.
<CarlenWhite> tomreyn, You can say I like to live dangerous. But I have a multi-boot USB with a copy of Ubuntu. It's probably one or two versions behind but still useful. If all fails I have Windows 10 EDU occupying the SSD in the extra space in my laptop if I need something now.
<TJ-> there's also a few " amdgpu 0000:05:00.0: remove_conflicting_pci_framebuffers"
<TJ-> CarlenWhite: I'd recommend trying the acpi_osi= workaround in case it configures the system better
<lotuspsychje> and some gnome-shell weirdy errors too
 * CarlenWhite makes a shopping list of stuff to do.
<TJ-> "conflicting framebuffers" sounds VERY close to the issue being seen 
<CarlenWhite> tomreyn, To answer you question, Yes. ivrs_ioapic and spec_store_bypass_disable was used to get my system to start.
<CarlenWhite> It was a painful hour trying to figure that out.
<CarlenWhite> TJ-, That does kinda sound like what might be causing the issues. I can kinda imagine how problematic this is in a high-level sense.
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: what i also would advice is to compare this with a daily image live, see if you can reproduce this same way like your upgraded system
<tomreyn> did we all spot this kernel trace? WARNING: CPU: 2 PID: 252 at drivers/gpu/drm/amd/amdgpu/../display/dc/calcs/dcn_calcs.c:1452 dcn_bw_update_from_pplib.cold+0x7f/0xa8 [amdgpu]
<lotuspsychje> yeah tomreyn doesnt look healthy neither
<CarlenWhite> lotuspsychje, Something for another day. I still need to get around to making a trip to WalMart to get a garbage stick for diagnostics.
<lotuspsychje> oh, you dont have an usb handy?
<CarlenWhite> tomreyn, Uh, I can't extract information from that message.
<CarlenWhite> lotuspsychje, Correction, a USB I'm willing to wipe and load at the moment.
<CarlenWhite> I could dd this current one just for the sake of not having to fuss trying to get it bootable again.
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: something about the "amdgpu" graphics drivers' "display core next" calculations has failed, based on the file name, but that's all i can tell from it as well. it's something you can searc the web for, though
<tomreyn> there's also a good chance that handling the other issues will make this go away.
<TJ-> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201285 
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 201285 in Video(DRI - non Intel) "Kernel oops in amdgpu with Ryzen5 2400G" [Normal,New]
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: did you say you have a bootable windows system? then i guess i'd just use this to upgrade the bios first of all, then come back
<CarlenWhite> Spooling it up in a VM to get the software ready.
<TJ-> Also  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=107296
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 107296 in DRM/AMDgpu "WARNING: CPU: 0 PID: 370 at drivers/gpu/drm/amd/amdgpu/../display/dc/calcs/dcn_calcs.c:1355 dcn_bw_update_from_pplib+0x16b/0x280 [amdgpu]" [Normal,New]
 * tomreyn bbl
<CarlenWhite> Or...I guess I have to resign some drivers.
<CarlenWhite> Nevermind. Vbox cannot compile it's own drivers for some reason.
<CarlenWhite> Well off to Windows for a brief moment to update firmware.
<tomreyn> virtualbox needs some additional patches (or their latest tesbuild) to accomodate for linux 5.3 
<tomreyn> *tesTbuild
<tomreyn> next vbox upstream builds should be released in two days, 15 October 2019, and support it.
<CarlenWhite> Neato
<CarlenWhite> Also updated my BIOS. Still need the ivrs_ioapic or my laptop will literally halt and catch fire.
<CarlenWhite> Because the fan doesn't kick in at the speed it should run while in GRUB.
<tomreyn> these parameters don't change how grub runs
<tomreyn> they are passed to the linux kernel which is actually started by grub.
<tomreyn> the acpi_osi= workaround discussed at the http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html may enable you to drop it.
<tomreyn> on the other hand, ivrs_ioapic is, according to the documentation at https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v5.3/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html (search for "ivrs_ioapic") rather specific, so there should not be too many side effects, i assume.
<tomreyn> TJ may know better
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: would you like to post another log?
<CarlenWhite> In a moment, yeh.
<CarlenWhite> Just updating the grub removing spec_store_bypass_disable since it's no longer required to start the system.
<tomreyn> you should install package tpm2-tools which may then enable you to do firmware updates from ubuntu in the future, too.
<CarlenWhite> Oh yeah I was going to mention. The firmware mentioned capsules and I recall this being somewhat doable in Linux.
<tomreyn> UEFI capsules, a way for staging UEFI binaries to be executed on next power cycle, i think
<tomreyn> hmm thinkpad E series don't seem to be supported yet https://fwupd.org/lvfs/search?value=Thinkpad
<tomreyn> this is bios update mechanism integrated into ubuntu / the gnome-software GUI
 * tomreyn bbl again
<CarlenWhite> I really want to be able to use my yubikey if I just want to prevent cramping my hands after typing my password the hundredth time today.
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: any progress?
<jeremy31> johnjbogle: can you do  a paste for   rfkill list
<johnjbogle> jeremy31: ok
<johnjbogle> I will post my discussion here first from the other thread, and then I'll paste the rfkill list. Is that ok?
<lotuspsychje> just do the rfkill johnjbogle 
<lotuspsychje> volunteers have readed your earlier post now
<jeremy31> johnjbogle: you have a supported wifi device, the results from the other paste show it is disabled
<johnjbogle> ok
<ioria> johnjbogle, and check in lsmod if dell-laptop  module is loaded 
<johnjbogle> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/cQqDdNfDwN/
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: please also post this:   cat /proc/mtrr | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: in case you'Re still juggling computers now it may be easier for you to install an openssh server on the computer and then use ssh to connect to it, or to use webchat.freenode.net on said computer to be able to copy + paste more easily.
<johnjbogle> ioria: not sure if this is what you needed? https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/6QtrJK6Br8/
<johnjbogle> tomreyn: lol 
<ioria> johnjbogle, yes, you probably need to blacklist it  (echo "blacklist dell-laptop" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-dell.conf   and reboot)
<tomreyn> jeremy31: do you know why there is both a phy0 and a dell-wifi device listed in the rfkill output? this puzzled me the other day.
<jeremy31> tomreyn: Likely added by a dell module, ideapad-laptop does it also
<johnjbogle> https://termbin.com/nh803
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: thanks. what about the bios upgrade, did you consider and discard the idea?
<johnjbogle> just havent figured it out yet. Was able to figure out how to create a bootable usb stick so far, but thats all I got to. Sorry guys, major novice here :-/ 
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: why did you linux guru buddy made you upgrade to 19.10 exactly?
<johnjbogle> I will try the blacklist command now
<johnjbogle> lotuspsychje: good question...I'll ask him 
<johnjbogle> "to try to sort out the g**d**n mo*******ing wifi and audio jack issue"
<TJ-> ahhh, the SHOTGUN approach
 * TJ- prefers snipers
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<tomreyn> if you'll stay on this bios version (i would not recommend it) you should add these kernel parameters in /etc/default/grub: mtrr_gran_size=256M mtrr_chunk_size=256M
<johnjbogle> "that's the only reason, because something f***ed it up, so, i figure doing a fresh upgrade to the new release would reset that s**t"
<tomreyn> that's based on https://termbin.com/oscu and https://termbin.com/nh803 and my interpretation of http://my-fuzzy-logic.de/blog/index.php?/archives/41-Solving-linux-MTRR-problems.html
<TJ-> johnjbogle: try this: "sudo modprobe -r dell-laptop" then try "rfkill list" once more... depending on which wifi device it is, we can then re-init it and (if that was the problem) wifi will work
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: fresh upgrade to a devel version? did you figure that or your buddy? :p
<johnjbogle> ok thanks so much for now guys n gals!!! I have to hop off now, wife needs her machine back to prep for her work day tommorow. Will try to pick this back up ASAP (maybe in a few hours). Many thanks
<tomreyn> another thing where an ssh shell would help
<TJ-> johnjbogle: it has Intel so you'd then do "sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi && sudo modprobe iwlwifi" to reload it, then "rfkill list" and you MAY have wifi working
<TJ-> The key is the "kernel: iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: reporting RF_KILL (radio disabled)" 
<johnjbogle> tomreyn: thanks. I will try to upgrade my bios to A27 [currently A21], ASAP. Might be a couple/few days though? Hopefully sooner.
<johnjbogle> TJ -: thanks. Done that now. https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/ksKv3SXshX/
<johnjbogle> lotuspsychje: haa lol. Definately wasn't me that thought of that... I'm not that {smart|dumb}!! XD
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: in most cases we highly advice to use developing versions with a clean install daily, to avoid messy upgrade bugs and give the developers unneeded work
<johnjbogle> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/MnyTgBRzn8/
<johnjbogle> ok sounds like common sense. I'll pass on that message.
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: wifi working after that command?
<johnjbogle> Really doesn't seem to be, no.
<johnjbogle> Nope. No way to connect with just wifi.
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: does your laptop have a physical switch somewhere, or an Fn + F key combo to enable/disable?
<johnjbogle> The physical switch on the side seems to be non-functional at this point. (It normally works, just not at all currently)
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: was your wifi working on 19.04? or any other ubuntu version?
<johnjbogle> fn+f didnt seem to do anything.
<johnjbogle> Yes
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: wich version?
<johnjbogle> 18.04, 19.04
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: but why did you update to 19.10 then? was it not to make wifi work?
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: dpkg --list | grep linux-image     do you see multiple kernel versions there?
<johnjbogle> apparently, yes. It was working fine before, but then my machine was dormant for almost 1or2 months while i was travelling. When I finally went to turn it on for the first time in a long time, it wouldn't turn on. Took it to a repair guy, he took it apart, tested it with some volt meters etc and magnifying goggles... said it was water damaged. (I was thinking how the heck did it get water damage, humidity maybe, but that's it). He put it back 
<johnjbogle> together, tried it again, it wouldnt turn on. So about a week later, just of boredom/curiosity I pressed the power button, and THIS TIME for whatever weird reason, actually turned on, whereas before it wouldn't. The only thing though after I got it to turn on again, was I had to get someone to do/fix something with the bios or startup manager, I forget what though...possibly reset which was the startup/main harddrive...I'm not sure. Anyway, since 
<johnjbogle> then, since turning it back on from after a month or 2 of travelling with it, the wifi and the audio jack have been glitchy. So (I think) that's why my friend told me to upgrade it to the latest ubuntu.
<johnjbogle> yes I do see multiple kernal versions
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: wich ones please
<lotuspsychje> also upgrades wont fix humidity damage
<johnjbogle> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/v9mDT2jy4y/
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: do you know howto boot a previous kernel with grub?
<johnjbogle> Right, but would it have actually been humidity damage, since now the machine is working again (for the most part). Very odd that it wouldn't turn on for a while, but whatever ghost in cog it was seemed to have worked its way out.
<johnjbogle> No, definately dont know that.
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: reboot and HOLD shift at boot, to enter grub, then choose ubuntu recoverymode previous kernel and select a 4.18 kernel as a test
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: you will see a screen like this: https://i.stack.imgur.com/Sv1aJ.jpg
<johnjbogle> Ok tried holding shift at bootup, but the first time, it told me 
<johnjbogle> No Bootable Devices Found
<johnjbogle> and gave me 3 F# choices.
<lotuspsychje> f choices?
<johnjbogle> The 2nd and 3rd attempts both brought me to the normal username/password signin window, eventhough I was firmly holding shift.
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: maybe try ESC then
<johnjbogle> Like f1 for one thing, f5 for another, f9 for something else.
<lotuspsychje> right
<johnjbogle> Sorry dont remember what the options were.
<johnjbogle> Hold esc?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<johnjbogle> Well both attempts, first shift, then esc... both made the dell logo appear for like 10 times longer than it normally does... but then it just goes to the signin screen.
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: you are holding shift? not pressing few times right?
<johnjbogle> HOLDING firmly.
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: normally any system should be able to enter grub, when ubuntu installed
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: try holding shift, right after POST messages
<johnjbogle> It just keeps loading into ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> weird
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: did you try that solution from ioria?
<johnjbogle> Ahh thank-you for the reminder! I knew there was something I had forgetten to do
<jeremy31> What model computer is this?
<lotuspsychje> lemme get you his dmesg jeremy31 
<johnjbogle> Entered the blacklist code, restarted, tested wifi [nothing], rebooted, held down shift from when I pressed the power button, still loaded into ubuntu login screen.
<johnjbogle> Dell Latitude E7440.
<lotuspsychje> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/oscu
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: do you dualboot or singleboot ubuntu?
<johnjbogle> 97.9% sure its just singleboot
<lotuspsychje> legacy or uefi boot?
<johnjbogle> But I do have 2 internal ssd's
<johnjbogle> hmmm....not sure
<lotuspsychje> uefi booting can influence hardware
<jeremy31> johnjbogle: Is there a switch next to the headphone port?
<johnjbogle> Yes, but this whole fiasco has it not functioning either.
<johnjbogle> In fact the audio jack isn't working right now too.
<lotuspsychje> and johnjbogle claiming his wifi was working on 18.04 and/or 19.04
<jeremy31> johnjbogle: If that switch doesn't make any difference in rfkill list results, you might have to try putting a piece of tape on one pin of the wifi card
<johnjbogle> Yes, it was working for a while on both. But now, no.
<ioria> johnjbogle, have you blacklisted the module i said  ?  lsmod | grep dell
<johnjbogle> I typed this in as 1 command: echo "blacklist dell-laptop" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-dell.conf
<johnjbogle> Then rebooted.
<ioria> johnjbogle, you missed 'echo'
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: check ioria last command again, to doublecheck plz
<johnjbogle> I did type "echo"
<ioria> johnjbogle, sorry, lsmod | grep dell
<johnjbogle> ahh, ok
<johnjbogle> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/kjFgwZ6JpB/
<jeremy31> johnjbogle: I see dell_rbtn is loaded, try the FN keyboard combo and see if rfkill changes
<ioria> johnjbogle, that ^ and paste again  rfkill list
<johnjbogle> Sorry, do what?
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: Fn button + F key for wifi
<johnjbogle> ok then... type rfkill list?
<ioria> yes and paste it
<johnjbogle> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/G9QtQCPWjy/
<johnjbogle> ^ after I pressed fn+f.
<jeremy31> johnjbogle: Is there something in BIOS about disabling wifi with ethernet connected?
<lotuspsychje> i recall some machines with 'last state' wifi options that had this kind of behaviour
<lotuspsychje> might be a good idea to go check bios johnjbogle and look for you uefi/legacy and wifi/eth options
<johnjbogle> I believe there are 2 or 3 settings about wiffi, but I already played in there yesterday with another expert and didn't find anything to be it. I can check again though, how do I get to bios?
<lotuspsychje> F2 or DEL
<johnjbogle> ok
<lotuspsychje> check at your bootup
<ioria> johnjbogle, can you  press  again  Fn + F2  and   rerun  ' rfkill list all ' ?
<johnjbogle> already in the bootup menu
<ioria> ok
<johnjbogle> Boot Sequence: Ubuntu [checked]. UEFI: Hard Drive
<johnjbogle> [checked]
<johnjbogle> Boot list Option: UEFI [checked]. Legacy [unchecked].
<lotuspsychje> try booting legacy as a test
<johnjbogle> Advanced Boot Options: Enable Legacy Option ROMs [checked].
<johnjbogle> trying
<johnjbogle> Invalid partition table!_
<lotuspsychje> right, back to uefi then
<jeremy31> johnjbogle: is there a power management section in BIOS?
<johnjbogle> yes
<jeremy31> check for wireless radio control
<johnjbogle> i see it
<jeremy31> are the options selected?
<johnjbogle> Control WLAN radio [unchecked]. Control WWAN radio [unchecked].
<jeremy31> hmm, at this point I would suggest blacklisting dell_rbtn
<ioria> johnjbogle, the switch is on, right ?
<johnjbogle> the physical switch?
<ioria> yeah
<johnjbogle> yes its in the on position
<ioria> johnjbogle, try to blacklist the other module : echo "blacklist dell-rbtn" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-dell.conf  and reboot   (if it fails too we blacklist also dell_wmi)
<johnjbogle> done, rebooted.
<jeremy31> Paste results for    rfkill list; lsmod | grep dell
<johnjbogle> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/PqBMRW4jJH/
<jeremy31> disconnect ethernet cable and see if it enables, you might actually need dell-laptop if that is blacklisted
<ioria> johnjbogle, dell_rbtn  still loaded
<ioria> no, sorry 
<johnjbogle> unplugging cable did nothong
<jeremy31> johnjbogle:   echo "blacklist dell-rbtn" | sudo tee  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-dell.conf  then reboot again
<jeremy31> johnjbogle: paste contents of /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/no-mac-addr-change.conf
<johnjbogle> done, rebooted
<johnjbogle> ok, doing
<johnjbogle> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/dNGPjtSWw6/
<ioria> johnjbogle, cat /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/no-mac-addr-change.conf | pastebinit
<johnjbogle> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KG83fkggD9/
<jeremy31> That looks standard, not sure why there were errors in dmesg
<jeremy31> johnjbogle: have you tried 16.04 or 18.04 on it?
<johnjbogle> not 16.04
<jeremy31> If that hardware switch is broken the only way is to tape the one pin on the wifi card, or remove it and use a USB wifi
<johnjbogle> It's not that it's broken... it's just it's not currently functional during this ordeal right now. Normally when everything is running fine, it works fine too.
<jeremy31> johnjbogle: see https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzAKcmlaH1M
<ioria> johnjbogle, echo "blacklist dell-wmi" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-dell.conf  ; reboot and run 'sudo rfkill unblock all'
<TJ-> johnjbogle: reading back to where you were trying to interrupt GRUB as it boots... For UEFI you have to *tap* Esc key repeatedly, not just hold it down (this because UEFI only processes key-down/key-up events)
<TJ-> Also... on many manufacturer's models the module(s) causing this issue are those related to WMI (Windows Management Instrumentation)
<jeremy31> johnjbogle: cat /sys/kernel/debug/dell_laptop | pastebinit
<johnjbogle> Sorry for delay, had to step away. I just entered grub, tapping esc.
<johnjbogle> I see: *Ubuntu , Advanced options for Ubuntu , System setup.
<johnjbogle> Backed out of grub, back into desktop. I typed in the blacklist dell wmi code,it said Too many arguments.
<johnjbogle> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/DS47XvHppW/
<ioria> johnjbogle, just : echo "blacklist dell-wmi" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-dell.conf and when you reboot then run 'sudo rfkill unblock all' ; 
<ioria> johnjbogle, is it clear ?
<johnjbogle> 'sudo rfkill unblock all' ; 
<johnjbogle> with quotes and semi-colon?
<jeremy31> This model had working wifi in Ubuntu 14.04 but that kernel must not have had dell_rbtn  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1319791
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319791 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:08b1 [Dell Latitude E7440] WiFi issue" [Low,Expired]
<ioria> johnjbogle, nope, just : sudo rfkill unblock all
<johnjbogle> ok nothing happened
<johnjbogle> jeremy31 thanks
<jeremy31> johnjbogle: cat /sys/kernel/debug/dell_laptop | pastebinit
<jeremy31> That should show what the Dell BIOS is reporting
<johnjbogle> permission denied
<jeremy31> johnjbogle:sudo cat /sys/kernel/debug/dell_laptop | pastebinit
<johnjbogle> same message
<jeremy31> johnjbogle: do a sudo -i    then run cat /sys/kernel/debug/dell_laptop | pastebinit
<johnjbogle> "Youare trying to send an empty document, exiting."
<johnjbogle> ok
<jeremy31> I should boot my dell
<johnjbogle> same message
<johnjbogle> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/9r56dhNgFt/
<jeremy31> johnjbogle: do a sudo -i    then run cat /sys/kernel/debug/dell_laptop/rfkill | pastebinit
<TJ-> johnjbogle: "You are trying to send an empty document" just means the file doesn't exist
<jeremy31> the rfkill file should have the info
<TJ-> johnjbogle: as in, it could be a directory or there may not be any such name at all
<CarlenWhite> !! System Kernal Paniced and found our culprit.
<ubottu> CarlenWhite: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CarlenWhite> Hush you.
<CarlenWhite> Or maybe.
 * CarlenWhite pours over journalctl's last boot.
<jeremy31> johnjbogle: any luck with sudo cat /sys/kernel/debug/dell_laptop/rfkill | pastebinit
<CarlenWhite> Looks like on my laptop something has gone wrong with swap. https://termbin.com/yrsy
<CarlenWhite> Which is good that I've found what might be causing the panics, but not particular good because the swap part on this system isn't configured correctly.
<CarlenWhite> Or rather given a correct size to be useful.
<CarlenWhite> Really wishing I created my partitions a bit more sanely.
<CarlenWhite> Because if I was real smart, /home would be on it's on part so I can drop into single user and resize it for situations like this and have a means to easily transplant my home if something goes really bad.
